# The 'Political Correctness Gone Mad' Thread



## T0M

I think it would be good for us all to pool all the ridiculous PC stories and news articles in here. I'll start off with this complete embarrassment:



> _'Princeton orders staff to stop using the term 'man' as part of a ban on 'gendered words' to make college more inclusive'_


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...an-gendered-words-make-college-inclusive.html

Pathetic.


----------



## Gandhi

Australia Bans Criticism of Islam.






Disgraceful.


----------



## MrMister

Mankind becomes humankind...but human has man in it!

Hupersons pls don't be so mean. Wait SON is in person. Well shit. 


Princeton has to change their name too. Prince denotes gender.


----------



## BehindYou

Atleast it's just the HR department for official communications and job ads, I don't think that's nearly as ridiculous as the title suggests. 

I expect a huge amount of HR departments already operate this way in the modern world for right or wrong.


----------



## Gandhi

It's now going to become _"sexist"_ to criticize Hillary according to the media.










http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2016/08/the-era-of-the-bitch-is-coming/496154/

Fuck me sideways Trump is right, this cunt is playing the woman card like crazy.


----------



## FriedTofu

Person Hours got me :lol then fpalm

Why the hell is actress a bad word?


----------



## Reaper

Jezebel beta male cuck refuses to play and review No Man's Sky because it's not No Woman's Sky ...

I think it some sort of a backhanded attempt at poking fun at that poor guy who refused to review ghostbusters. Unfortunately, the cuck doesn't realize that the reason why that guy refused to review the movie had nothing to do with women. 

But then, it's a castrated male on Jezebel, what can you expect? 

http://thegg.net/opinion-editorial/...ns-sky-jezebels-no-mans-sky-nonsense-article/ 

This author addresses the issue of it being a rage-bait post ... but also acknowledges that we really have reached the point where we really can't tell anymore. 

Don't forget that Jezebel is the same female echo chamber that believes that Air Conditioning is sexist 

:kobelol


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-girls-insensitive-transgender-children.html

Enough said.


----------



## V. Skybox

T0M said:


> ,


I'd like to thank you for creating this thread.

Because it means all the bullshit posted by the same posters, linking to right-wing nutjob "news" sites which shoot for the lowest hanging fruit at best, and make up stories at worst, can go in one place rather than cluttering up the whole section.


----------



## T0M

V. Skybox said:


> I'd like to thank you for creating this thread.
> 
> Because it means all the bullshit posted by the same posters, linking to right-wing nutjob "news" sites which shoot for the lowest hanging fruit at best, and make up stories at worst, can go in one place rather than cluttering up the whole section.


I can assure you, a lot of this is not bullshit at all.

Political correctness has rendered free speech and free thought almost redundant. We're quickly turning into a society that instead of promoting free speech and interrogating it, we are policing it down to microscopic levels and it makes me uneasy.


----------



## Oneiros

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Stinger Fan

CNN the other day tried to claim that the map of the world was racist towards Africa because white Europeans made Africa too small...


----------



## Sincere

Gandhi said:


> It's now going to become _"sexist"_ to criticize Hillary according to the media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2016/08/the-era-of-the-bitch-is-coming/496154/
> 
> Fuck me sideways Trump is right, this cunt is playing the woman card like crazy.


She's been playing that card since day 1, and I'm sure even long before. 

Remember when she had Madeline Albright saying there's a special place in hell for women who don't support her?

:chan


----------



## Simply Flawless

Aztec Asylum said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------


:maury

Please tell me these fuckwits aren't gonna breed


----------



## Reaper

T0M said:


> I can assure you, a lot of this is not bullshit at all.
> 
> Political correctness has rendered free speech and free thought almost redundant. We're quickly turning into a society that instead of promoting free speech and interrogating it, we are policing it down to microscopic levels and it makes me uneasy.


Don't take Skybox's crap in this thread seriously. When he first broke onto the scene, he was as much anti-SJW as the rest of us. 

He created this gimmick and is now taking it way too seriously. :kobelol

Just go through his first few threads and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## DesolationRow

When the British passed the "Communications Act of 2003" under Tony Blair I foresaw it going where it would eventually go: http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...olice-facebook-11707461#ICID=sharebar_twitter



> Online troll caught out after posting 'grossly offensive' anti-Muslim comments on police Facebook page
> 
> Dad-of-seven admitted offence under the Malicious Communications Act
> 
> An online troll ended up in the dock after posting comments ‘grossly offensive’ to Muslims on a police website.
> 
> Dad-of-seven Stephen Bennett, 39, made inflammatory remarks on Greater Manchester Police’s Facebook page, in response to an appeal for information in a sex case with an Asian suspect.
> 
> One comment he made concerned Asian women, another was likely to be offensive to Muslims.
> 
> Bennett, of Wythenshawe, also wrote: “Don’t come over to this country and treat it like your own. Britain first.”
> 
> He made the comments despite his mother-in-law and sister-in-law being Muslims, his lawyer told the court.
> 
> The response sparked outrage from Facebook users who feared his remarks would set people against each other.
> 
> When Bennett was arrested by officers in an 8am house call, he said: “Is this about that Muslim thing on Facebook? I’m getting locked up for sticking up for my own country.”
> 
> Bennett later admitted an offence under the Malicious Communications Act.
> 
> His Manchester Crown Court sentencing hearing was told that he was a dad-of-seven who was finding it ‘difficult to cope’ at the time because of the loss of his job, but was now back in work as a cleaner.
> 
> His lawyer added that his mother-in-law and sister-in-law were Muslims, and that he was not racist.
> 
> But web users who read his posts felt his remarks would fuel tensions.
> 
> One Muslim witness told police he was concerned the ‘irresponsible’ comments would ‘incite hatred’ and be a ‘potential tool for radicalisation’.
> 
> Another Muslim personally offended by the remarks challenged Bennett online, telling him ‘act your age’.
> 
> People in the wider community were also offended, prosecutor Gavin Howie told court, with one female Facebook user describing his remarks as ‘offensive to all women’.
> 
> Mr Bennett’s lawyer, Andrew Higginson, said his actions were ‘difficult to explain’, adding: “There’s more to him than what one sees on Facebook.
> 
> "It’s a sad indictment of the state of our social and political discourse that whilst one is shocked, one is not particularly surprised comments like this are posted.
> 
> “It’s increasingly common for comments posted on social media to be featured in criminal cases. These platforms provide an amount of anonymity. People can say things they wouldn’t dream of saying face to face.


More:



> Sentencing, Recorder Andrew Long told Bennett he found it ‘impossible to believe’ he would have posted the ‘grossly offensive’ comments unless he was ‘at least a sympathiser’ with those who expressed such views.
> 
> The judge said ‘running the risk of stirring up racial hatred in the present climate’, was ‘very serious’ describing it as ‘conduct capable of playing into the hands of the enemies of this country’.
> 
> Sentencing him to a 12-month community order, with 180 hours’ unpaid work, the judge added: “Your remarks damaged the community in which you live, and it’s the community that you must repay.”


Saying incendiary things online is a questionable practice and many trolls of all persuasions are annoying, but one may readily peer into the mechanical apparatus of the state to see where things are going in the United Kingdom. Sir Peter Fahy, chief constable of Greater Manchester, noted a little over a year and a half ago that the UK seemed to be in the process of becoming something of a police state and myriad indicators since have proven his statement to possess considerable merit.


----------



## virus21

Simply Flawless said:


> :maury
> 
> Please tell me these fuckwits aren't gonna breed


That would require sex and I'm pretty sure the idea of such is horrifying to these "people".


----------



## BruiserKC

https://uk.news.yahoo.com/photos/10...azy-worker-reliable-hard-photo-150911189.html

Apparently some human resource people in some companies are not allowed to use the terms "reliable" or "hard-working" as it might offend "unreliable" workers. Well, maybe, just maybe, these unreliable workers need to get off their ass and do some work? :smile2:


----------



## yeahbaby!

Gandhi said:


> Australia Bans Criticism of Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disgraceful.


What's all this about I live in Aus and haven't heard a thing about this, can't watch vids at work and can't find anything on Google. Anyone got a link that works to an article or something?

I would've thought if a law was passed or something it would be all over mainstream news.


Edit: Is it this?

http://www.canberratimes.com.au/act...igious-vilification-laws-20160804-gqlagu.html


----------



## Gandhi

yeahbaby! said:


> What's all this about I live in Aus and haven't heard a thing about this, can't watch vids at work and can't find anything on Google. Anyone got a link that works to an article or something?
> 
> I would've thought if a law was passed or something it would be all over mainstream news.
> 
> 
> Edit: Is it this?
> 
> http://www.canberratimes.com.au/act...igious-vilification-laws-20160804-gqlagu.html


http://www.canberratimes.com.au/act-news/act-parliament-passes-religious-vilification-laws-20160804-gqlagu.html

I'm so sorry Australia now has some shite blasphemy law that's similar to ones in the middle east.

Edit: Damn, you beat me to it. $7500 fine, fuck me sideways.


----------



## yeahbaby!

PHP:







Gandhi said:


> http://www.canberratimes.com.au/act-news/act-parliament-passes-religious-vilification-laws-20160804-gqlagu.html
> 
> I'm so sorry Australia now has some shite blasphemy law that's similar to ones in the middle east.
> 
> Edit: Damn, you beat me to it. $7500 fine, fuck me sideways.


IMO it's a little unfair to label this as simply 'ILLEGAL TO CRITICIZE ISLAM' as in incendiary title when it was an update to the discrimination act which also includes stuff like this:



> Thursday's changes to the Discrimination Act also added disability to the list, so it is now illegal to vilify someone because of disability, religion, race, sexuality, gender identity, and HIV/AIDS status. Vilification can include social media posts, actions in a workplace and wearing clothes, signs or flags that would incite hatred, contempt, ridicule or revulsion.


It's not as if the law itself is singling Islam out as far as I can tell, (even though the article does) but presenting as if it does on a headline that you might see on a tabloid paper doesn't really do much for opponent's credibility when there's clearly more to the story.


----------



## Gandhi

yeahbaby! said:


> PHP:


Oh?



> Thursday's changes to the Discrimination Act also added disability to the list, *so it is now illegal to vilify someone because of* *disability, religion, race, sexuality, gender identity, and HIV/AIDS status*. Vilification can include social media posts, actions in a workplace and wearing clothes, signs or flags that would incite hatred, contempt, ridicule or revulsion.


One of these things is not like the other.

Also there seems to be a problem, islam vilifies people for their sexuality.


----------



## Reaper

Gandhi said:


> Oh?
> 
> 
> 
> One of these things is not like the other.
> 
> Also there seems to be a problem, islam vilifies people for their sexuality.


Exactly, I actually saw this in the bullshit arguments of the ISIS recruiters where they were claiming that western women not wearing the hijab is discrimination against their beliefs because according to their religion the men are in a perpetual state of sin if they're around unclothed women. This is a conversation that is actually happening between poor hapless westerners and muslim extremists in the UK and other parts of Europe. 

I see the same bullshit happening in Australia eventually. 

Sad. It seemed like a nice enough place free from this bullshit. 

Also, disability, sexuality, race and gender are things you have no control over. Religion you do. It's a choice. It really is a choice. Therefore it should not be protected under the same categories as things that are innate. Ever. Otherwise it's just another form of a blasphemy law. 

BTW, I also disagree with them protecting AIDS people from discrimination because it can go the way of "Hey, she won't have sex with me because I have aids, she's discriminating against me!" ... Lol. I have all the sympathy for people who have Aids, but I've also heard stories of people weaponizing their disease. 

What a fucked up world we live in.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Reaper said:


> Exactly, I actually saw this in the bullshit arguments of the ISIS recruiters where they were claiming that western women not wearing the hijab is discrimination against their beliefs because according to their religion the men are in a perpetual state of sin if they're around unclothed women. This is a conversation that is actually happening between poor hapless westerners and muslim extremists in the UK and other parts of Europe.
> 
> I see the same bullshit happening in Australia eventually.
> 
> Sad. It seemed like a nice enough place free from this bullshit.
> 
> Also, disability, sexuality, race and gender are things you have no control over. Religion you do. It's a choice. It really is a choice. Therefore it should not be protected under the same categories as things that are innate. Ever. Otherwise it's just another form of a blasphemy law.
> 
> BTW, I also disagree with them protecting AIDS people from discrimination because it can go the way of "Hey, she won't have sex with me because I have aids, she's discriminating against me!" ... Lol. I have all the sympathy for people who have Aids, but I've also heard stories of people weaponizing their disease.
> 
> What a fucked up world we live in.


You'll notice I wasn't passing judgement on the law itself. I'm not saying it's right (on paper it's obviously going to far - I mean social media posts WTF?) but it's not as if the law is singling out Islam like some would have us all believe, it's talking about all religion. 

That was my point, because insistent "ISLAM!!!" headlines like this from certain circles add to the idea that us westerners (or Australians if you want to drill deeper) are losing our countries, our culture, and that sharia law is just around the corner. It's paranoid and it's simply not true (and not possible considering the tiny amount of our population that is muslim), at least not here I can assure you.

My point was lets be honest about what these laws actually are if we want to be taken seriously. Otherwise we just come off as paranoid IMO with no credibility.


----------



## Reaper

yeahbaby! said:


> You'll notice I wasn't passing judgement on the law itself. I'm not saying it's right (on paper it's obviously going to far - I mean social media posts WTF?) but it's not as if the law is singling out Islam like some would have us all believe, it's talking about all religion.
> 
> That was my point, because insistent "ISLAM!!!" headlines like this from certain circles add to the idea that us westerners (or Australians if you want to drill deeper) are losing our countries, our culture, and that sharia law is just around the corner. It's paranoid and it's simply not true (and not possible considering the tiny amount of our population that is muslim), at least not here I can assure you.
> 
> My point was lets be honest about what these laws actually are if we want to be taken seriously. Otherwise we just come off as paranoid IMO with no credibility.


If it's a recent change and Australia has had other religions then it's definitely about Islam and Muslims. 

Also I wasn't responding to you as much as adding my thoughts in agreement with Gandhi.

The thing is naivete when it comes to Muslims. But if they keep giving in to them they'll eventually learn things the hard way.

There is a reason why the vast vast majority of Muslim countries have the worst living standards in the world.

@yeahbaby! - BTW, I just want to clarify that I'm not a doom/gloom kind of guy. Canada has managed to survive the multi-culturalism so far, but it's because of their vetting process. It's still better than Europe's. Also, they have fewer muslims from North Africa and Algiers etc. I actually see Australia not being impacted as much as Europe either. From what I've heard you guys have one of the most stringent immigration processes. The other thing that perhaps needs to change is how the right communicates. Instead of saying culture, they need to talk about moral values directly. Muslims and Non-muslims have certain values that are completely incompatible with one another and the criticism coming from the right is fair - even if it does end up making it feel like doom is coming. Unfortunately, this sort of thing happens over decades and anything can happen during that time - including changes that stop the value clashes from happening.


----------



## Gandhi

yeahbaby! said:


> You'll notice I wasn't passing judgement on the law itself. I'm not saying it's right (on paper it's obviously going to far - I mean social media posts WTF?) but it's not as if the law is singling out Islam like some would have us all believe, it's talking about all religion.
> 
> That was my point, because insistent "ISLAM!!!" headlines like this from certain circles add to the idea that us westerners (or Australians if you want to drill deeper) are losing our countries, our culture, and that sharia law is just around the corner. It's paranoid and it's simply not true (and not possible considering the tiny amount of our population that is muslim), at least not here I can assure you.
> 
> My point was lets be honest about what these laws actually are if we want to be taken seriously. Otherwise we just come off as paranoid IMO with no credibility.







Don't let them win, because they're trying.
*
"war is deceit" - Prophet Mohammed*


----------



## Miss Sally

Religion deserves no special protection at all, it's an ideology. Might as well make political affiliation something that can be protected. Should a person be denied basic things or jobs based on Religion? Absolutely not but this does not mean a Religion cannot be mocked, criticized or told to take a hike when they try to use Religion to avoid doing something mandatory.

@Reaper I get why they're careful about AIDS/HIV status but one also has to look at the fact people have a right to know if someone who could possibly give them the disease is in a position where transmission is possible. It seems that at times people who carry this dangerous disease are given priority over those who do not have it. It makes meeting people harder because you really have zero clue if this person is infected or not.


----------



## Reaper

I want to get this off my chest, but as far as cultural incompatibility is concerned, one of the main things that impact a huge number of people that's incompatible is what women wear. 

In Islam, a woman is supposed to be covered from head to foot. Now while there are liberal muslim men that have been able to overcome their indoctrination to an extent, there are huge numbers that don't and continue to harbor hatred. 

The second one is eating pork and drinking alcohol. Again, there are some Muslim men and women that do engage once in a while and "cut loose". But most do that during their formative years and call it "experimenting" and then become "born again Muslim". That is the muslim you have to worry about. When people think of born again, they think of born again christians, who actually become annoying, but very peaceful. They embrace the new testament message of love even if they're somewhat hypocritical. The problem with the born again muslim is that that liberal man or woman you knew in college no longer exists at all and is replaced by an extremely conservative person whose values are no longer at all compatible with western values. Just because your friend Abu Mohammad or whatever is currently drinking with you in a gay bar does not guarantee at all that 10 years from now he won't become Anjem Chaudary ... 

Sure, the rebuttal to this is that any white person can also become an extremist, but since that white person doesn't share a common fundamentalist ideology with other whites, the chances of him having the exact same motivations is very low - and therefore the numbers of extremist whites remain low and in-check. It's self-controlling as there isn't a core ideology that is a gateway to extremism. 

This is my biggest critique of Islam. Because it hasn't been reformed to the extent that it should have been (or christianity has) and it literally has no concept of lapsed, agnostic or atheist muslims living among them to bring moderation to their echo chamber, the chances of immigrant children growing up to be extremists is much higher than that of any other group. 

The political left does not understand this at all and does not want to accept this as a possible outcome or truth .. and it's unfortunately because of their trusting and loving nature. That's a western value in and of itself - and it's a great one imo that should never be forced to change - but until and unless there's caution thrown into the mix, this value is literally the one that's at the greatest risk of disappearing. Then I can't even begin to imagine the world where it doesn't have the empathy, kindness and love of white people ...


----------



## yeahbaby!

Gandhi said:


> Don't let them win, because they're trying.
> *
> "war is deceit" - Prophet Mohammed*


Forgive me if I don't buy into the fear, I simply don't believe the average person who happens to be muslim is out to get me and change my generally relaxed way of life here. There are extremists of course preaching the nuttiness, however they are in the minority.

Here is Aus things like domestic violence, suicide rates, unemployment, drug abuse, violent crime, floods and bushfires (to name but a few) are much, much more of an issue comparatively than anything a tiny number of muslims could do.


----------



## Simply Flawless

BruiserKC said:


> https://uk.news.yahoo.com/photos/10...azy-worker-reliable-hard-photo-150911189.html
> 
> Apparently some human resource people in some companies are not allowed to use the terms "reliable" or "hard-working" as it might offend "unreliable" workers. Well, maybe, just maybe, these unreliable workers need to get off their ass and do some work? :smile2:


Probably the same lame asses who claim unfriending on Facebook is bullying...:leo


----------



## Gandhi

yeahbaby! said:


> Forgive me if I don't buy into the fear, I simply don't believe the average person who happens to be muslim is out to get me and change my generally relaxed way of life here. There are extremists of course preaching the nuttiness, however they are in the minority.
> 
> Here is Aus things like domestic violence, suicide rates, unemployment, drug abuse, violent crime, floods and bushfires (to name but a few) are much, much more of an issue comparatively than anything a tiny number of muslims could do.


We need to realize that the _"muslims"_ you speak of aren't all that muslim. Extremists are muslims, moderates are as muslim as a fish eater is a vegan. The moderates are mostly normal people who know fuck all about their own cult. It could be argued that there are even grey areas between moderates & real muslims.

I'm talking about genuine muslims in Australia or anywhere in the west, you cannot deny they exist and I think it's a healthy assumption that you don't know enough muslims. It'd be fun to have you suddenly be able to fool muslims into thinking you're muslim and see what their conversations on your laws are like. Deception is actually a huge factor in islam and has been since Mohammed founded islam, and I have spoken to muslims and heard all their dirty little secrets that they will not share with you. Spoken to muslims with families in the west and muslims living in the middle east planning to live in the west. You'd be surprised how many of them realize western people are bending over for them, some of them think it's funny and one muslim once told me _"god always finds a way to make islam dominate yeah?"_. 

You underestimate a group of people who were able to make Germany allow a child marriage.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Gandhi said:


> We need to realize that the _"muslims"_ you speak of aren't all that muslim. Extremists are muslims, moderates are as muslim as a fish eater is a vegan. The moderates are mostly normal people who know fuck all about their own cult. It could be argued that there are even grey areas between moderates & real muslims.
> 
> I'm talking about genuine muslims in Australia or anywhere in the west, you cannot deny they exist and I think it's a healthy assumption that you don't know enough muslims. It'd be fun to have you suddenly be able to fool muslims into thinking you're muslim and see what their conversations on your laws are like. Deception is actually a huge factor in islam and has been since Mohammed founded islam, and I have spoken to muslims and heard all their dirty little secrets that they will not share with you. Spoken to muslims with families in the west and muslims living in the middle east planning to live in the west. You'd be surprised how many of them realize western people are bending over for them, some of them think it's funny and one muslim once told me _"god always finds a way to make islam dominate yeah?"_.
> 
> You underestimate a group of people who were able to make Germany allow a child marriage.


Listen man pretty much everyone in this section has been through this point with you before and I'm well aware of this point you keep drilling in that the only real muslims are the extremist ones.

I disagree with that and I'm allowed my opinion, let's not open this whole saga again, let's just move on.


----------



## T0M

> The police’s ‘Hate Crime Operational Guidance’ now stresses that the victim’s perception is the deciding factor in whether something is measured as a hate crime. No evidence is required. ‘Evidence of… hostility is not required for an incident or crime to be recorded as a hate crime or hate incident,’ the guidance says. ‘[The] perception of the victim, or any other person, is the defining factor… the victim does not have to justify or provide evidence of their belief, and police officers or staff should not directly challenge this perception.’


http://www.spectator.co.uk/2016/08/the-real-hate-crime-scandal/

I really shouldn't read these articles. It just infuriates me what we've become.


----------



## Gandhi

yeahbaby! said:


> Listen man pretty much everyone in this section has been through this point with you before and I'm well aware of this point you keep drilling in that the only real muslims are the extremist ones.
> 
> I disagree with that and I'm allowed my opinion, let's not open this whole saga again, let's just move on.


Guess I have to repeat myself. _Opinions don't matter, only facts do._

You are a muslim if you follow islam, you are a cookie cutter _"muslim"_ if you don't follow islam.

This isn't rocket science, I genuinely believe you're just dishonest.


----------



## virus21

T0M said:


> http://www.spectator.co.uk/2016/08/the-real-hate-crime-scandal/
> 
> I really shouldn't read these articles. It just infuriates me what we've become.


You mean this?


----------



## yeahbaby!

@Gandhi please keep going, get fired up again and start up the record so we can look forward to another vacation from you. It's just the same shit over and over, I don't care if you think I'm dishonest as you have no credibility with me or I'm betting a lot of people.

Now good day to you sir!


----------



## Gandhi

yeahbaby! said:


> @Gandhi please keep going, get fired up again and start up the record so we can look forward to another vacation from you. It's just the same shit over and over, I don't care if you think I'm dishonest as you have no credibility with me or I'm betting a lot of people.
> 
> Now good day to you sir!


I don't believe you.

You're cornered in an argument, to the point where you're using an appeal to popularity fallacy.

You have a good day now.


----------



## Reaper




----------



## Neuron

Reaper said:


>


We need another World War.


----------



## Miss Sally

Neuron said:


> We need another World War.


Great idea but these are the people who would go and hide. SJW's avoid dangerous areas or ghettos during protests, doubt they would fight some war. I have to admit their rhetoric is clever, it allows for blanket racism and discrimination based on race/gender/ideology. I mean that's pretty fantastic that in 2016 the promotion of intolerance of ideas and people is being preached on Colleges nation wide and that it's actually getting Colleges to placate to it. It's going to be even mroe funny when the SJW nonsense eats itself as many of the ideas are against one another, the black man is in for an awakening when white women tell him to check his male privilege.


----------



## virus21

http://www.stltoday.com/news/local/education/mizzou-faculty-look-toward-diversity-requirement-free-speech-committee-this/article_69d53f21-2bb2-5eb8-a009-8101064976a3.html

:flair4


----------



## 2 Ton 21

> *‘The Great Indoors’ Offends Millennial Media – TCA*
> 
> War broke out today between millennial media and the cast and creators of CBS’ new comedy series The Great Indoors, in which Joel McHale stars as an adventure reporter who becomes boss to a group of millennials in the digital department of their magazine. The apocalypse struck TCA this morning.
> 
> It started when EP Mike Gibbons, who noted that 40 is the new 80, mentioned that CBS focus-grouped the pilot, and the millennial in the group said he did not like it because of the jokes about millennials being coddled, too sensitive and thin-skinned. The woman running the focus group, Gibbons said, clarified: “So, you were offended by millennials being portrayed as too sensitive.”
> 
> A Millennial Media Member interrupted Gibbons. “I’m a millennial myself. How are we so coddled, and what about our overly politically correct workplace bothers you?” she asked, like she meant it to sting.
> 
> Stephen Fry, who co-stars as the charismatic founder of The Great Outdoors magazine, who is a world traveler, explorer and adventurer, jumped in to note there is “an element of coddling” and “an element in which you have it tougher than the generation before.”
> 
> “Yeah, no shit,” Millennial Media Member snarked at Fry, whose family “generations before” includes relatives sent to Auschwitz and other concentration camps.
> 
> The Millennial Media Member wanted her question answered by Gibbons, not Fry, and said so in no uncertain terms.
> 
> “A great example is how you interrupted my answer,” Gibbons shot back.
> 
> Gibbons then informed Millennial Media Member that, during that aforementioned focus group, when asked if they would watch the next episode, the millennial group member raised his hand to indicate he would. “That’s because it’s about them,” Gibbons speculated. “Millennials are very smart, and we have that in the show in spades, and they have a voice and that’s great.” But, he added, millennials have an “inability to resist taking four photos of themselves a day. They will come back if it’s about them.”
> 
> Gibbons insisted the show is an equal-opportunity fun-poker-at-er, targeting the millennials in the workplace but also McHale’s generation and Fry’s.
> 
> At various points, millennial cast members tried to calm down the question askers, without much success. Christine Ko, for example, explained that the show’s millennials are represented positively for their embracing of diversity and being “the most inclusive generation” and promised they would make fun of McHale’s character “a whole lot.” She also said she was “pleasantly surprised” to discover a lot of the people in the writers room were millennials.
> 
> Another media member, non-millennial, asked Gibbons if he was “worried” that the show would be dismissed as “middle-aged white guy complaining about his lot in life and having to deal with millennials.”
> 
> Joked Gibbons, “Our show is going to make America great again,” .
> 
> “So you are the Trump show?” Non-Millennial Media Member snapped back. “I’m just seeking clarification.”
> 
> “Irony comes through in print, right?” Gibbons quipped.
> 
> Back to Millennial Media Members: “Do you want millennials to watch your show?” one asked. “Cause you come out here and, ‘Ha, ha, ha, millennials are so sensitive and PC,'” that person asked, calling it “so negative.”
> 
> This time McHale jumped in, saying that if the show is offending millennials, it’s “the best strategy ever.”


"You're too whiny and overly sensitive." Proves them wrong by whining and being overly sensitive. :lol

Preview of the show.


----------



## Reaper




----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

In various locations in the world Christmas is called Happy Holidays or some shit. I want to hunt down and murder the person that came up with that idea.


----------



## Art Vandaley

Australia hasn't made criticizing Islam illegal lol 

Villifying something and critising something are not the same.

Also its only in the ACT which has a population of about 20 people, seriously, the ACT stands for the Australian Capital Territory, its just the one small city kinda like Washington DC


----------



## 2 Ton 21

http://www.kob.com/albuquerque-news/teachers-at-school-directed-to-stop-addressing-students-as-lsquoboys-and-girlsrsquo/4240210/



> *Teachers at school directed to stop addressing students as ‘boys and girls’*
> 
> Teachers at Carlos Rey Elementary School are in a tough situation after their assistant principal told them to stop calling their students “boys and girls.”
> 
> It seems the school administrators decided to take the new transgender bathroom policy for Albuquerque Public Schools a step further. This appears to the first example of something that started as a bathroom issue now expanding into daily life in the classroom.
> 
> A letter sent to teachers at Carlos Rey this month titled “Gender Identity Procedural Directive” states teachers can no longer refer to their students as boys and girls starting this month, telling them to eliminate gender in their classrooms.
> 
> It incites a passionate reaction from both sides.
> 
> “This is outlandish,” said Rev. Adelious D. Stith, a regular at APS board meetings. “This just makes no sense at all.”
> 
> Stith has been pleading with board members to listen to parents before allowing transgender students to use the bathroom of the gender they identify with. The district has said it will comply with a federal order on the issue, and this is the first school year with the policy in action.
> 
> Stith said the letter from an assistant principal proves the APS directive has just caused confusion in how to correctly implement it.
> 
> “She or he is now exercising what they believe,” Stith said. “It’s their spin on the directive. They are confused obviously. We can call them scientists, but we can’t call them boys and girls. This is ridiculous.”
> 
> But Adrien Lawyer with the Transgender Resource Center believes the assistant principal was actually trying to do the right thing.
> 
> “What the principal was trying to say is let’s think about how we address students and all of the gendered language that we use all day every day and whether or not we really have to do that,” he said.
> 
> Lawyer said that kind of policy would have taken a lot of the daily suffering out of his childhood, growing up as a girl who knew in his heart he was a boy.
> 
> “For some young people, that’s a really painful experience every day to be referred to as the wrong gender,” he said.
> 
> The district said this was a complete mistake on the assistant principal’s part and that she was immediately addressing the overreach. APS said nowhere in their transgender policy does it say to not call students boys and girls.
> 
> Sources at the school, however, tell KOB they were told to continue with that policy.


----------



## virus21

2 Ton 21 said:


> http://www.kob.com/albuquerque-news/teachers-at-school-directed-to-stop-addressing-students-as-lsquoboys-and-girlsrsquo/4240210/


Say does anyone know if Home Schooling has come back in style? Just thought Id ask.

Also, I felt this was related.

http://www.stltoday.com/business/national-and-international/university-of-missouri-projects-drop-in-freshman-enrollment/article_06cebfd8-61a8-5974-b0a3-a6e8fb6931dd.html


----------



## Oxidamus

Gandhi said:


> http://www.canberratimes.com.au/act-news/act-parliament-passes-religious-vilification-laws-20160804-gqlagu.html
> 
> I'm so sorry Australia now has some shite blasphemy law that's similar to ones in the middle east.
> 
> Edit: Damn, you beat me to it. $7500 fine, fuck me sideways.


Maybe we have a different understanding but by the wording of this article (which I had never heard of before) it doesn't seem to say you can't have an opinion on Islam, rather you can't attack someone based on their religion, with Islam being the primary example.

It's funny though because casual hate against so called "towelheads" is more prevalent and more fueled by ignorance than informative opinions on Islam in this country than you would like to think.


----------



## virus21

> A language guide produced by Princeton University tells employees to avoid using gendered language, including just about every use of the word “man.”
> 
> The set of “gender inclusive style guidelines” is intended by Princeton to eradicate the pernicious influence of gendered terms in the English language.
> 
> “Replace gendered pronouns, e.g., he, him, his, and she, her, hers, by rewriting the text in the plural,” the guide recommends in one tip. In another, it suggests staff “use gender-neutral occupational titles and gender-neutral generic terms instead of … expressions that contain the word man and the use of man as an adjective or verb.”
> 
> What does that mean? A “foreman” should now be a “foreperson,” according to the guide. “Mankind” should be replaced by “humanity” or the substantially less-elegant “people.” “Workmanlike” behavior should now simply be “skillful” behavior. Instead of “manning” a post, one should “operate” or “staff it.”
> 
> The guide is the work of Princeton’s human resources department, which apparently expects school staff to adhere to it. The policy has been in place since March 2015, but was first publicized Thursday by The College Fix.
> 
> When contacted, Princeton spokesman John Cramer told the Fix the guidelines “reflect the university’s initiative of fostering an inclusive environment.”
> 
> Many schools have released lengthy guides telling students or staff what words and phrases they should or should not use. A guide at the University of New Hampshire claimed words like “American” were problematic. At North Carolina State University, the phrase “land of opportunity” was denounced as a microaggression. Other schools, including the University of Tennessee and Princeton itself, have produced guides encouraging the use of gender-neutral pronouns.


http://dailycaller.com/2016/08/18/princeton-university-tells-staff-to-avoid-the-word-man-at-all-costs/



> RACIAL ISSUES WHITE PRIVILEGE
> Public university to host whites-only student retreat on ‘white privilege’
> MICHAEL MCGRADY - CU COLORADO SPRINGS •AUGUST 18, 2016
> 289 150 Share364 2
> WhitePrivilege.Shutterstock
> The University of Vermont is slated to host a whites-only student retreat this November focused on teaching participants about their white privilege and how to they can help reverse the negative effect their white privilege has on their campus and the nation.
> 
> The “Examining White Privilege: A Retreat for Undergraduate Students Who Self-Identify as White” is predicated on the notion that white privilege is real, and that it is and pressing problem facing this nation, as students who attend will learn how to understand “the impact of white privilege” and how to take “action against racism,” the university’s website states.
> 
> “It’s a new retreat specifically for white students to engage in building a stronger and inclusive campus community,” the University of Vermont’s website adds.
> 
> ‘Blame the White Guy’
> 
> The retreat is relatively new. It was offered last year as well, when it made national headlines. Many conservative pundits criticized it at the time.
> 
> “They should’ve just called it ‘Blame the White Guy 2015,’” opined Fox News’ Todd Starnes. And Kimberly Ross on RedState noted “it really is nothing but judging others based on their appearance and cultural upbringing, assuming things about both, and trying to correct them. And that sounds a lot like a wrong that has been done before.”
> 
> Asked about the criticism, Enrique Corredera, director of university communications, defended the retreat in an email last week to The College Fix.
> 
> “UVM’s Examining White Privilege Retreat (in 2015) was the second such gathering to explore issues of identity, diversity, and culture,” he said. “This non-credit bearing retreat was designed to engage white students who wanted to become more effective allies in confronting racism and supporting students of color at UVM. These students were seeking an educational opportunity for themselves to learn about and understand the issue of white privilege, its historical roots, and its current dynamics and impact.”
> 
> Taxpayer funded
> 
> Students are given full meals and an education on white privilege all for free, as the public university picks up the tab. Last year’s retreat cost $6,000, Corredera told The Fix.
> 
> UVM’s program is not unique, either. Oregon State University spent $11,500 on a series of similar retreats during the last school year.
> 
> One such retreat, called “Examining White Identity in a Multicultural World,” gave white students a chance to examine their “white identity” and “white privilege,” as well as to discuss “strategies to dismantle oppressive systems,” the university’s website stated.
> 
> Oregon State plans to host similar retreats again, slated to take place sometime in 2017, according to its website.
> 
> Corredera said such retreats are all part of the higher education experience.
> 
> “This retreat is an example of the varied programs available at many universities to assist students in their quest for better understanding of culture and history in order to become responsible global leaders,” he said. “It is a piece of a broad array of different offerings for students to facilitate meaningful and civil dialogue and expanded awareness and insights across a range of diverse backgrounds with respect to difficult and important societal challenges.”


http://www.thecollegefix.com/post/28545/


----------



## yeahbaby!

Reaper said:


>













But seriously, what a fine young women this is.


----------



## virus21

Some good news


> The University of Chicago, one of America’s most prestigious and selective universities, is warning incoming students starting this fall not to expect safe spaces and a trigger-free existence during their four-year journey through academia.
> 
> In a letter sent to the class of 2020, university officials said one of the defining characteristics of the school was its unwavering commitment to freedom of inquiry and expression. Civility and mutual respect are vital to the campus culture, the letter states, but not at the expense of shielding students from unpopular opinions or ideas.
> 
> “Our commitment to academic freedom means that we do not support so-called “trigger warnings,” we do not cancel invited speakers because their topics might prove controversial, and we do not condone the creation of intellectual “safe spaces” where individuals can retreat from ideas and perspectives at odds with their own,” the letter states.
> 
> The University of Chicago is consistently ranked one of the top universities in the world, and also one of the most selective. Only about 8 percent of the more than 31,000 people who applied to enter the class of 2020 were accepted by the school.
> 
> The warning from Chicago stands in sharp contrast to many other American universities that have gone out of their way to coddle students by protecting them from ideas they may find offensive or disturbing.
> 
> The University of Chicago is having none of it. To drive home the point, the letter to students includes a link to a report on freedom of expression issued by the university in January 2015. The report quotes a former president of the University, Hanna Holborn Gray, as saying that “education should not be intended to make people comfortable, it is meant to make them think.


http://www.foxnews.com/us/2016/08/24/u-chicago-to-frosh-no-safe-spaces-here.html


----------



## Reaper

University of Chicago's gonna be a warzone this year :kobelol


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Reaper said:


> University of Chicago's gonna be a warzone this year :kobelol



Well it is on the South Side of Chicago.


----------



## virus21

> The University of Missouri’s (MU) flagship Columbia campus has officially lost a staggering 23 percent of its freshman class this year, an even worse figure than administrators initially predicted in the wake of major racial strife.
> 
> The big enrollment drop at MU has been brewing for months, but finally became a reality this week with the start of fall term on campus. MU’s freshman class this year has some 4,799 students, a drop of over 1,400 from last year, when freshmen numbered 6,211. Overall enrollment is down by over 2,200, a drop of about 7 percent, according to preliminary numbers released by the school.
> 
> The drop is even worse than officials at the school were predicting last spring. In March, interim chancellor Hank Foley warned the school was facing a drop of 1,500 students.
> The decline is wreaking havoc on the school’s budget, which has a hole of about $30 million. To contain costs and reflect its shrinking population, the school has already shuttered several dormitories.
> 
> It’s not hard to find the cause of the school’s woes. Last year, the black activist group Concerned Student 1950 launched a major protest effort, claiming the school was a hotbed of racism and demanding the ouster of MU president Thomas Wolfe. After black members of the football team went on strike, their demands were swiftly met. At the same time, professor Melissa Click was caught on camera attacking a student journalist trying to cover the protests, and calling for “muscle” to carry him off if he refused to leave. Though Click was eventually fired, campus officials otherwise focused on trying to placate protesters and meet their demands, but this only spurred follow-up protests.
> 
> As imitation protests sprung up all over the country, MU rapidly became identified with a new, more vigorous brand of disruptive campus activism bolstered by the Black Lives Matter movement. Evidently, that reputation is causing thousands of students to stay far away.


http://dailycaller.com/2016/08/24/black-lives-matter-has-officially-cost-mizzou-2100-students/#ixzz4IMCkyIRH


----------



## BruiserKC

Courtesy of WQAD TV in the Quad Cities...when school mascots are apparently as scary as evil clowns? 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*UI professor worried “angry” Herky mascot promotes aggression and violence*
POSTED 9:29 AM, AUGUST 25, 2016, BY TORY BRECHT,

IOWA CITY — Is Herky the Hawk too mean and scary for the delicate sensibilities of incoming freshmen? At least one member of the University of Iowa faculty thinks so, according to a story published in the Iowa City Press-Citizen.

The professor in question is Resmiye Oral, a clinical professor of pediatrics at University of Iowa Hospitals and Clinics. In an email distributed to other members of the UI Faculty sent Aug. 23, she expressed concern about the mascot’s angry, fixed grin.

““I believe incoming students should be met with welcoming, nurturing, calm, accepting and happy messages,” Oral wrote. “And our campus community is doing a great job in that regard when it comes to words. However, Herky’s angry, to say the least, faces conveying an invitation to aggressivity and even violence are not compatible with the verbal messages that we try to convey to and instill in our students and campus community.”

Oral told the Press-Citizen that she “has been concerned for some time with the lack of emotional variety” displayed in the images of Iowa’s long-time mascot.

“I would like to bring to the Faculty Senate’s attention that the attached Herky images are totally against the nonviolent, all accepting, nondiscriminatory messages we are trying to convey through campus,” Oral wrote in the email to her fellow senate members, referring to images of Herky used in posters and fliers posted around campus to welcome new students.

The newspaper reached out to Faculty Senate officials, who said they are not currently “focused specifically on how Herky is depicted.”
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is the scary mascot she refers to. 










As a Hawkeye fan, this professor is a fucking moron. It's a mascot...a person in a costume. Meanwhile, LSU uses a real Bengal tiger as its mascot. Colorado has a buffalo who actually charges onto the field. I would think they would be scarier than a mascot. 

Tell you what, Dr. Oral...I have an idea. We make you into a Fathead, and plaster it all over the visitor's locker room at Kinnick (which BTW are painted pink). This way, your piehole and the pink locker room can be a soothing presence when Michigan, Nebraska, Wisconsin, and Ohio State come to Iowa City.


----------



## Miss Sally

virus21 said:


> Some good news
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2016/08/24/u-chicago-to-frosh-no-safe-spaces-here.html


I hope more Colleges do this, it will be interesting to see who produces the best students. Now if only Colleges would get rid of the Legacy nonsense and racial quotas. Yale has gone full soft on the whole trigger stuff, it will be interesting to see if the name itself keeps it at the top or it loses some of it's prestige. :quite


----------



## virus21

> Individuals living in New York City can choose from a minimum of 31 different gender identities, many of which allow them to fluctuate between some version or combination of male or female identities.
> 
> Businesses that don’t respect and accommodate an individual’s chosen gender identity risk incurring six-figure fines under rules implemented by the city’s Commission on Human Rights.
> 
> Do You Think There Are 31 Different Genders?
> 
> Yes No: That's Not Enough No: That's Too Many
> 
> Your Email Address (Required)
> Submit and See Results
> Completing this poll entitles you to Daily Caller news updates free of charge. You may opt out at anytime. You also agree to our Privacy Policy and Terms of Use.
> The list of protected gender identities is available online and includes options such as “gender bender,” “two spirit,” “third sex,” “androgynous,” “gender gifted,” and “pangender.” A city official speaking on background confirmed to The Daily Caller that all of the listed identities are protected by the city’s anti-discrimination laws, but said that the list was not exhaustive.
> The city does not provide definitions of the various gender identities, but TheDC was able to define several of them from glossaries provided online by the University of Wisconsin and the University of California Berkeley.
> 
> Someone who identifies as “genderqueer,” for example, is a “person whose gender identity is neither man nor woman, is between or beyond genders, or is some combination of genders.”
> 
> A “gender bender” is someone “who bends, changes, mixes, or combines society’s gender conventions by expressing elements of masculinity and femininity together.”
> 
> Similarly, someone who is “gender fluid” is a person “whose gender identification and presentation shifts, whether within or outside of societal, gender-based expectations.”
> 
> If someone self-identifies as “androgynous,” it means they are “appearing and/or identifying as neither man nor woman, presenting a gender either mixed or neutral.”
> 
> “Two spirit” individuals are Native Americans “who have attributes of both men and women, have distinct gender and social roles in their tribes, and are often involved with mystical rituals (shamans).”
> 
> If someone is “pangender,” their “gender identity is comprised of all or many gender expressions.”
> 
> The full list of gender identities can be viewed online in a document provided by the city’s Commission on Human Rights.
> 
> The city’s gender identity guidance was issued in December but has been the subject of ongoing media attention in the past week. As noted by law professor Eugene Volokh, businesses can be fined up to six figures for knowingly using the “wrong” pronouns to refer to a customer or employee.
> 
> Seth Hoy, the Human Rights Commission’s press secretary, told TheDC that the guidance was issued to “ensure that every transgender individual in New York City is treated with the respect and dignity they deserve” but assured that that “accidentally” using the wrong pronouns “will not result in a fine.” His full statement is below:
> 
> The Commission’s legal guidance on gender identity protections under the NYC Human Rights Law addresses situations in which individuals intentionally and repeatedly target transgender and gender non-conforming people. Accidentally misusing a transgender person’s preferred pronoun is not a violation of the law and will not result in a fine. The Commission issued this guidance last year so that employers and individuals understand what the law says and to ensure that every transgender individual in New York City is treated with the respect and dignity they deserve.


http://dailycaller.com/2016/05/24/new-york-city-lets-you-choose-from-31-different-gender-identities/


----------



## T0M

BruiserKC said:


> As a Hawkeye fan, this professor is a fucking moron. It's a mascot...a person in a costume. Meanwhile, LSU uses a real Bengal tiger as its mascot. Colorado has a buffalo who actually charges onto the field. I would think they would be scarier than a mascot.
> 
> Tell you what, Dr. Oral...I have an idea. We make you into a Fathead, and plaster it all over the visitor's locker room at Kinnick (which BTW are painted pink). This way, your piehole and the pink locker room can be a soothing presence when Michigan, Nebraska, Wisconsin, and Ohio State come to Iowa City.


That article is unreal. Have the people who think this way completely lost touch with reality? Or are they bored, just looking for literally _anything_ to moan at?

It's a mascot on a football field. How on earth do you make the connection between a guy running around in a costume and the broader principles and characteristics of the students?

I don't understand what world we're living in anymore.


----------



## KO Bossy

http://www.inquisitr.com/2553230/yale-university-students-in-uproar-over-halloween-costumes/



Remember this? For those who don't, the Intercultural Affairs Community at Yale sent out an e-mail to its students about certain racially offensive Halloween costumes. You know, dressing like an Indian chief with headdress or things like that. They said its offensive to people. So in response, a Yale professor sent her own e-mail out basically saying to let people dress how they want, and even included the idea that if someone else thought they were being offensive, tell them, talk to them and work the issues out. You know, engage in free speech and dialogue. Well, some students really didn't take this well and got all bitchy, leading to the above video where some foul mouthed, entitled little cunt shrieked at the husband of the woman who sent the e-mail. To quote her:



> “You should step down. It is not about creating an intellectual space! It is not! Do you understand that? It is about creating a home here! You are a poor steward of this community! You should not sleep at night! You are disgusting.”



Yes, heaven forbid a UNIVERSITY try to create and intellectual space. Not anymore. Its more important to make sure people feel safe and not triggered. That's why they create these safe spaces, which are essentially little zones they can sit in with their fingers in their ears so they don't have to hear anything that challenges their beliefs or points of view, and to avoid getting their feelings hurt from hearing things that conflict with said POVs/beliefs. This PC bullshit...its literally delaying human advancement. Its allowing people who are stupid continue to be stupid and interfering with discoveries and breakthroughs because someone might get upset. And this isn't at some small fry, online university in Bumblefuck, Arkansas. This is YALE. And they're catering to these pussies. Makes me want to vomit.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

> “You should step down. It is not about creating an intellectual space! It is not! Do you understand that? It is about creating a home here! You are a poor steward of this community! You should not sleep at night! You are disgusting.”












What a time to be alive.


----------



## downnice

Gandhi said:


> We need to realize that the _"muslims"_ you speak of aren't all that muslim. Extremists are muslims, moderates are as muslim as a fish eater is a vegan. The moderates are mostly normal people who know fuck all about their own cult. It could be argued that there are even grey areas between moderates & real muslims.
> 
> I'm talking about genuine muslims in Australia or anywhere in the west, you cannot deny they exist and I think it's a healthy assumption that you don't know enough muslims. It'd be fun to have you suddenly be able to fool muslims into thinking you're muslim and see what their conversations on your laws are like. Deception is actually a huge factor in islam and has been since Mohammed founded islam, and I have spoken to muslims and heard all their dirty little secrets that they will not share with you. Spoken to muslims with families in the west and muslims living in the middle east planning to live in the west. You'd be surprised how many of them realize western people are bending over for them, some of them think it's funny and one muslim once told me _"god always finds a way to make islam dominate yeah?"_.
> 
> You underestimate a group of people who were able to make Germany allow a child marriage.


By Your logic the Westboro Baptist church and the rest Chrisitianity is the same thing

learn the differce between Islam and Wahhabism okay, and actually do some research before spouting off again, here I will give you some help

http://www.counterpunch.org/2014/09/19/how-the-us-helped-create-al-qaeda-and-isis/


----------



## Gandhi

downnice said:


> By Your logic the Westboro Baptist church and the rest Chrisitianity is the same thing
> 
> learn the differce between Islam and Wahhabism okay, and actually do some research before spouting off again, here I will give you some help
> 
> http://www.counterpunch.org/2014/09/19/how-the-us-helped-create-al-qaeda-and-isis/


Westboro Baptist Church are following christianity, so yes my logic is consistent in the fact that 90% of christians (maybe more) are cookie cutter followers and that the WBC crew are more genuine as christians. In conclusion, Wahhabism is islam in it's purest of scripture hadith/quran wise, Saudi Arabia's islam basically.

Also I'm aware that the US is helping ISIS just like their allies Saudi Arabia (followers of Wahhabism) are.

I've done my research whilst living in muslim communities with islamic classes and lived in said communities as a muslim and an ex muslim without listening to dishonest cookie cutter westernized _"muslims"_. 

To say that I know more than you on the subject of islam would be a major understatement.


----------



## yeahbaby!

BruiserKC said:


> Courtesy of WQAD TV in the Quad Cities...when school mascots are apparently as scary as evil clowns?
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *UI professor worried “angry” Herky mascot promotes aggression and violence*
> POSTED 9:29 AM, AUGUST 25, 2016, BY TORY BRECHT,
> 
> IOWA CITY — Is Herky the Hawk too mean and scary for the delicate sensibilities of incoming freshmen? At least one member of the University of Iowa faculty thinks so, according to a story published in the Iowa City Press-Citizen.
> 
> The professor in question is Resmiye Oral, a clinical professor of pediatrics at University of Iowa Hospitals and Clinics. In an email distributed to other members of the UI Faculty sent Aug. 23, she expressed concern about the mascot’s angry, fixed grin.
> 
> ““I believe incoming students should be met with welcoming, nurturing, calm, accepting and happy messages,” Oral wrote. “And our campus community is doing a great job in that regard when it comes to words. However, Herky’s angry, to say the least, faces conveying an invitation to aggressivity and even violence are not compatible with the verbal messages that we try to convey to and instill in our students and campus community.”
> 
> Oral told the Press-Citizen that she “has been concerned for some time with the lack of emotional variety” displayed in the images of Iowa’s long-time mascot.
> 
> “I would like to bring to the Faculty Senate’s attention that the attached Herky images are totally against the nonviolent, all accepting, nondiscriminatory messages we are trying to convey through campus,” Oral wrote in the email to her fellow senate members, referring to images of Herky used in posters and fliers posted around campus to welcome new students.
> 
> The newspaper reached out to Faculty Senate officials, who said they are not currently “focused specifically on how Herky is depicted.”
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> This is the scary mascot she refers to.


This is not real is it? Surely someone's taking the piss. I mean.... it's a cartoon mascot. And surely if the mascot promotes aggression and violence, then the game itself does to. Big guys smashing each other over a football. Should we change the rules of college ball to just a game of tag?

The students might also be listening to dangerous stuff like hip hop. That can have aggressive and dangerous lyrics. Action movies, they're aggressive. UFC, aggressive. Sport. Aggressive and violent. Seeing a pattern here? Our society glorifies violence and aggression all the time! Everyone stay inside and don't come out!


----------



## stevefox1200

To be fair that bird does look like it wants to kick my ass


----------



## yeahbaby!

stevefox1200 said:


> To be fair that bird does look like it wants to kick my ass


No it's because the bird is wearing black and that scares you doesn't it???? Doesn't it!? Racist.


----------



## Reaper

BruiserKC said:


> Courtesy of WQAD TV in the Quad Cities...when school mascots are apparently as scary as evil clowns?
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *UI professor worried “angry” Herky mascot promotes aggression and violence*


If this doesn't make someone pro-abortion than I don't know what will :draper2



yeahbaby! said:


> The students might also be listening to dangerous stuff like hip hop. That can have aggressive and dangerous lyrics. Action movies, they're aggressive. UFC, aggressive. Sport. Aggressive and violent. Seeing a pattern here? Our society glorifies violence and aggression all the time! Everyone stay inside and don't come out!


Sports glorifies competition. Violence is a biproduct of competition, it's not the core thing that people watch for which is why one of the pussiest sports in the world (soccer) is also the most watched in the world.


----------



## Reaper

nvm


----------



## The Dazzler

virus21 said:


>


Wtf! Tumblr is spreading to real life. :regal


----------



## Miss Sally

yeahbaby! said:


> This is not real is it? Surely someone's taking the piss. I mean.... it's a cartoon mascot. And surely if the mascot promotes aggression and violence, then the game itself does to. Big guys smashing each other over a football. Should we change the rules of college ball to just a game of tag?
> 
> The students might also be listening to dangerous stuff like hip hop. That can have aggressive and dangerous lyrics. Action movies, they're aggressive. UFC, aggressive. Sport. Aggressive and violent. Seeing a pattern here? Our society glorifies violence and aggression all the time! Everyone stay inside and don't come out!


It could be a joke but you never know with people. Some of the stuff people get upset over is really stupid.


----------



## scshaastin

KO Bossy said:


> http://www.inquisitr.com/2553230/yale-university-students-in-uproar-over-halloween-costumes/
> 
> 
> 
> Remember this? For those who don't, the Intercultural Affairs Community at Yale sent out an e-mail to its students about certain racially offensive Halloween costumes. You know, dressing like an Indian chief with headdress or things like that. They said its offensive to people. So in response, a Yale professor sent her own e-mail out basically saying to let people dress how they want, and even included the idea that if someone else thought they were being offensive, tell them, talk to them and work the issues out. You know, engage in free speech and dialogue. Well, some students really didn't take this well and got all bitchy, leading to the above video where some foul mouthed, entitled little cunt shrieked at the husband of the woman who sent the e-mail. To quote her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, heaven forbid a UNIVERSITY try to create and intellectual space. Not anymore. Its more important to make sure people feel safe and not triggered. That's why they create these safe spaces, which are essentially little zones they can sit in with their fingers in their ears so they don't have to hear anything that challenges their beliefs or points of view, and to avoid getting their feelings hurt from hearing things that conflict with said POVs/beliefs. This PC bullshit...its literally delaying human advancement. Its allowing people who are stupid continue to be stupid and interfering with discoveries and breakthroughs because someone might get upset. And this isn't at some small fry, online university in Bumblefuck, Arkansas. This is YALE. And they're catering to these pussies. Makes me want to vomit.


 I remember this and I feel pretty bad for that guy. Get out of my safe space lol :crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## T0M

KO Bossy said:


> http://www.inquisitr.com/2553230/yale-university-students-in-uproar-over-halloween-costumes/
> 
> 
> 
> Remember this? For those who don't, the Intercultural Affairs Community at Yale sent out an e-mail to its students about certain racially offensive Halloween costumes. You know, dressing like an Indian chief with headdress or things like that. They said its offensive to people. So in response, a Yale professor sent her own e-mail out basically saying to let people dress how they want, and even included the idea that if someone else thought they were being offensive, tell them, talk to them and work the issues out. You know, engage in free speech and dialogue. Well, some students really didn't take this well and got all bitchy, leading to the above video where some foul mouthed, entitled little cunt shrieked at the husband of the woman who sent the e-mail. To quote her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, heaven forbid a UNIVERSITY try to create and intellectual space. Not anymore. Its more important to make sure people feel safe and not triggered. That's why they create these safe spaces, which are essentially little zones they can sit in with their fingers in their ears so they don't have to hear anything that challenges their beliefs or points of view, and to avoid getting their feelings hurt from hearing things that conflict with said POVs/beliefs. This PC bullshit...its literally delaying human advancement. Its allowing people who are stupid continue to be stupid and interfering with discoveries and breakthroughs because someone might get upset. And this isn't at some small fry, online university in Bumblefuck, Arkansas. This is YALE. And they're catering to these pussies. Makes me want to vomit.


'It is not about creating an intellectual space' :lmao

What? A university, you mean? An institute of higher education is not about creating intellect? 

This is the very clear difference that is starting to exist between the sane (the professor) and the mouthy psychos (the screaming idiot). The man stays calm and listens to everything the girl says and yet when he tries to speak she tells him to be quiet.

This is one of the most fundamental wrongs that is seeping into debate now. The new youth want it their way or the highway. They DO NOT believe in free speech unless it directly correlates with their viewpoint. Any opposing beleifs are shouted down or simply ignored via safe spaces. This is not freedom of speech and the university's that allow this are simply declaring that free speech, debate and intellectual discussion are not welcome. Disgusting.

I don't like that screaming bitch in the video but I defend her right to behave that way. The problem is that this feeling is not reciprocal on her behalf and she has zero interest in debate. It's fingers-in-ears at its very finest and it's only going to get worse.

Drink that in. God help us.


----------



## BruiserKC

yeahbaby! said:


> No it's because the bird is wearing black and that scares you doesn't it???? Doesn't it!? Racist.


Well, I've been to a blackout game there (we're encouraged to wear all black, especially for a night game) but never a whiteout. Not to mention the entrance of the Swarm...when the players all come out, hold hands, and jog onto the field together. Now if that doesn't say touchy-feely before we kick your ass, I don't know what does. :smile2:


----------



## DOPA

https://www.theguardian.com/comment...rs-of-empire-britain-olympic?CMP=share_btn_fb



> Team GB’s historic success at the Rio Olympics has led to the mandatory swell of national pride. Britain is now a “sporting superpower”, according to officials. As inevitable as the outpouring of national pride was the darker side of British imperial pomp being unearthed. Conservative MP Heather Wheeler captured this mood perfectly when she tweeted “Empire Goes for Gold”, based on a colonial recount of the medal totals showing the “British Empire” ahead of the “Rest of World” and of course the “EU (Post Brexit)”.
> 
> Unfortunately, it comes as no surprise that an elected member of parliament should be so offensive, not only to most of the world but to millions of descendants of the empire in Britain. The academic Paul Gilroy diagnosed such ideas as “postcolonial melancholia”, the yearning for a time when Britain was great and a leader in the world. Britain’s place on the world stage was built off the back of the empire, and when former colonies gained their freedom, it dented not only the power of the nation, but also its psyche. The loss of the empire heralded the decline of Britain’s prowess and has left British nationalism looking for a symbolic pick-me-up ever since. Olympic success is proving quite the tonic.
> 
> 
> And then add the backdrop of Brexit. A driving force behind the leave campaign was to “take the country back” and return to its former glories. With the insistence that we could make trade deals with the Commonwealth, this was an open call to return to the times when Britannia ruled the waves. Ethnic minorities saw through this and overwhelmingly voted remain. The wave of imperial nationalism stoked by the leave campaign certainly contributed to the spate of racial attacks post-referendum, and created the environment for an MP to send out such a vulgar tweet.
> 
> Colonial nostalgia is not just confined to the Brexiters though. It has become a common feature in TV, films and even restaurant chains. Gourmet Burger Kitchen sparked outrage with the launch of a burger called the Old Colonial, sanitising empire by superimposing palm trees in the advertisement. And while hosting a debate on reparations for slavery, the Oxford Union advertised a cocktail called the Colonial Comeback, alongside a less-than-subtle image of African hands in chains. A London bar recently had to change its name after protests that calling a place The Plantation was offensive. It speaks to the appalling collective ignorance of the horrors committed in British history that the owner, The Breakfast Group, was unaware that a bar specialising in Caribbean rum should try as hard as possible to avoid any connotations of slavery. But I suppose if you remember Britain as the nation that “abolished slavery”, as David Cameron does, perhaps they thought the name would be a testament to abolition.
> 
> The British empire was based on the exploitation, murder and devastation of people across the globe
> The liberation of the Caribbean from direct British rule has not spared the region from colonial nostalgia. My colleague at Birmingham City University, Karen Wilkes, is about to publish a book, Whiteness, Weddings, and Tourism in the Caribbean, that explores how the exotic, colonial paradise of the Caribbean is a key selling point for tourism and destination weddings. High-end resorts frequently adopt the name “plantation” to attract customers, apparently blissfully unaware of the sordid history of the islands. The Hilton Rose Hall Hotel and Spa in Jamaica is somehow proud to advertise itself as “once the site of an 18th-century sugar plantation”. For an additional fee at the hotel you can even get married in the exclusive Rose Hall Plantation House; celebrating your nuptials on the site of the rape, torture and murder of countless enslaved Africans.
> 
> Key features of “postcolonial melancholia” are the minimising of the brutal history of the British empire, and the celebration of what Winston Churchill called “its glories and all the services it rendered to mankind”. It is this image of empire that is remembered by the majority of the British public, with a 2014 YouGov poll showing that 59% of respondents thought the British empire was “something to be proud of”. Almost half of respondents also felt that the countries “were better off” for having been colonised, presumably because the native savages were grateful for the civilisation brought by the enlightened British. Such results are an indictment of the failure of the British school system to provide even a cursory history of the empire. The defence of the white supremacist and colonial pioneer Cecil Rhodes, mobilised in response to the Rhodes Must Fall campaign at Oxford University, demonstrates how deeply ingrained these attitudes are in British education.
> 
> Lest we forget: far from being a benevolent saviour, the British empire was based on the exploitation, murder and devastation of people across the globe. Some notable atrocities include, but are by no means limited to: transatlantic slavery, famines in the British Raj, and brutal settler colonial regimes in Zimbabwe and Kenya. Hundreds of millions of people died as a result of Britain’s vicious regime. The empire collapsed after campaigns, rebellions and revolutions from the people who were oppressed by Britain. The natives did not happily accept colonial rule; they resisted at every turn because they understood the cost of the system to their nations.
> 
> Walter Rodney’s classic book How Europe Underdeveloped Africa, goes into forensic detail as to how colonialism set back the continent by creating political and economic systems that impoverished Africa, with the direct purpose of enriching Europe. Even after independence, Kwame Nkrumah, the first president of liberated Ghana, explained in the 1960s that the economic policies of the country had an “Alice in Wonderland craziness about them”, with Britain extracting all the wealth from the resources of the nation.
> 
> It is essential that the legacy of the British empire is understood because it still plays a key role in the world today. The devastation of nations by European colonialism goes a long way to explaining extreme poverty and conflict in many parts of the world, and is continued in manifestly unjust trade relations. Reminiscing about the days of empire and pining for Britain to be great again is a device to avoid any reckoning with Britain’s terrible colonial legacy and debt.
> 
> Perhaps a recognition of the brutality, violence and horror at the dark heart of empire would shake the nation out of its postcolonial melancholia. To acknowledge the dark side of colonialism, however, would destroy the nostalgia that is such a strong part of British imperial identity. It is far easier to get lost in national pride from Olympic success than to reckon with Britain’s history and real place in the world.


Not sure if this is relevant to the thread but I had to post this. So this is essentially an article written by a clickbaiter who is associating names of restuarants, bars, Caribbean tourism and no less a not so serious tweet about the UK's success at the olympics as "Colonial nostalgia". He also complains about a university debating about slavery reparations (can we not talk about historical topics now?) and probably the most disgusting claim is that the Brexit campaigns argument about rediscovering distant horizons and reconnecting with the commonwealth countries through trade somehow wanting to harp back to the days of the British Empire.

Cries of racism and hatred over fucking names of bars and restuarants and yet he promotes a friend's book who apparently talks about "whiteness". The fuck? Come again? The irony is he doesn't understand his own hypocrisy.

This is a classic case of a one sided article which takes all of the negative arguments about Britain's past to the absolute extreme whilst ignoring the fact that the vast majority of people do recognize all of the horrific elements of our past empire and that there is education around this topic in schools and universities. But to guys like this, it isn't good enough unless you are constantly apologizing for shit that happened hundreds of years ago that you had nothing to do with.

I think the reason why I think this is semi relevant is the coined term "postcolonial melancholia" made up by no less an academic by the name of Paul Gilroy. Of course it had to be an academic who no doubt is an avid student of social justice theory that came up with such a ridiculous buzzword which 95% of the population have never even heard of. I might be being kind too because I never heard of it until this article.

The Guardian and it's regressive left cancerous media strikes again.


----------



## virus21

> SAGUENAY, Que. – Prime Minister Justin Trudeau has joined a social media campaign urging world leaders to acknowledge that poverty has a disproportionate impact on girls and women.
> 
> “Women and girls are less likely to get an education, more likely to be impoverished, and face greater risk of disease and poor health,” Trudeau wrote in a letter released early Thursday morning.
> 
> 
> The letter was crafted in response to a call from the ONE Campaign – an organization co-founded by Bono, the frontman for the Irish rock band U2, which promotes maternal and child health projects in developing countries in Africa and elsewhere.
> 
> The organization had sent an open letter to Trudeau and other global leaders this March to coincide with International Women’s Day asking them to recognize that poverty and gender inequality go hand in hand.
> 
> “On behalf of the Government of Canada, I am writing you back to know that I wholeheartedly agree: poverty is sexist,” Trudeau wrote, employing the phrase used by the campaign.
> 
> READ MORE: Justin Trudeau pushes for gender equality at UN women’s conference
> 
> The campaign, according to its website, has also been endorsed by the likes of Oprah Winfrey, actresses Meryl Streep and Tina Fey, Facebook CEO Mark Zuckerberg and philanthropist Melinda Gates.
> 
> “I accept your challenge to lead. As a feminist, I know that women must be treated equally everywhere,” Trudeau wrote, noting that he brought gender parity to his cabinet when the new Liberal government was sworn in last year.
> 
> “It is my hope that this will set an example for governments around the world,” Trudeau wrote.
> 
> Trudeau also reiterated that Canada is increasing its contribution to the Global Fund, an international partnership dedicated to ridding the world of AIDS, tuberculosis and malaria, by 20 per cent to $785 million over two-year period.
> 
> READ MORE: Trudeau at UN promotes parental leave for fathers, gender parity
> 
> Canada is also hosting a fundraiser for the Global Fund Sept. 16 in Montreal.
> 
> U.S. President Barack Obama hosted the last such conference in Washington, D.C. in 2013.
> 
> Trudeau encouraged the ONE Campaign to continue putting pressure on other governments.
> 
> “Canada can play an important role, but we need other leaders around the world to step up, too,” Trudeau wrote.


http://globalnews.ca/news/2902602/justin-trudeau-joins-gender-inequality-campaign-says-poverty-is-sexist/

How is poverty sexist? How does that work. And correct me if Im wrong, but aren't the majority of homeless in Canada men?


----------



## Reaper

L-DOPA said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/comment...rs-of-empire-britain-olympic?CMP=share_btn_fb
> 
> Not sure if this is relevant to the thread but I had to post this. So this is essentially an article written by a clickbaiter who is associating names of restuarants, bars, Caribbean tourism and no less a not so serious tweet about the UK's success at the olympics as "Colonial nostalgia". He also complains about a university debating about slavery reparations (can we not talk about historical topics now?) and probably the most disgusting claim is that the Brexit campaigns argument about rediscovering distant horizons and reconnecting with the commonwealth countries through trade somehow wanting to harp back to the days of the British Empire.


I'm from one of the countries that was once colonized by the British. To think that I'd be offended by a tweet from a random person of country that lost most of their wealth during WWII and had to exit disgracefully from my country they colonized as a result is extremely ignorant of the circumstances surrounding the end of the british empire. The only thing I've heard Pakistanis complain about with regards to the Brits is them stealing the Koh-i-Noor ... but there's an alternate history that suggests that it was an actual gift. 

If anything, I actually feel a little sympathetic and grateful towards the British. They were probably a decent example of a benevolent ruler and could have been much, much worse ... like our own leaders since their exit. And you'll find that a very large population of secularists and civil society in Pakistan not only benefited from colonialism but also acknowledge it. Sometimes I even wonder if it was an actual colony or not :shrug because there are certain indicators that make it seem more like a partnership than a colony. But I still have to read up on the British side of things. 

Yes, there were people that always fiercely opposed the British Raj and there are people who do see it as an overall negative thing, but a simply tweet that's clearly meant in jest is not enough to make anyone upset. The writer who wrote this filth is actually the one with the supremacist attitude because he/she wrote it from the knowledge that the people reading would be too ignorant and "simply" to understand its context.



virus21 said:


> http://globalnews.ca/news/2902602/j...r-inequality-campaign-says-poverty-is-sexist/
> 
> How is poverty sexist? How does that work. And correct me if Im wrong, but aren't the majority of homeless in Canada men?


You should've stopped looking for logic from this guy the moment he said "I'm a feminist". He's not even a second wave feminist like Hillary. He's a third wave feminist. The worst kind. 

He is pretty though.


----------



## T0M

The narrative of there being more race-related hate crimes since we voted to leave the EU has already been thoroughly debunked, so the third paragraph of that Guardian article is laughable.


----------



## Reaper

Saw this on imgur. Crazy bitch went completely Loco. Lol


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Reaper said:


> Saw this on imgur. Crazy bitch went completely Loco. Lol


What's funny is she put this up thinking it made her look like the reasonable heroic do-gooder.

Love her logic that the private security guard has no authority over her, but does have it over Mr. Mongous. Funny how her tone changes at 5:57 when she finds out the guard seems to be from another country originally (name, accent). I would have busted a gut laughing if the guard said his name was Mike Hunt.

Also, funny that they block the guard and cop's path and then get angry about pushing when he tries to get by. 

A person like this isn't really interested in equality or justice. They want the fight. They're hammers and all they see are nails. Give them every change they want to see in the world and they'll either find something new to fight over or they'll sink into a deep depression because their reason for living is gone.

Her statement on facebook from an archive. The comments supporting her are enraging. Take notice of her narcissistic paranoia at the end. Yeah the cops are going to come after you and kill you. You're really that important. Good for you!

http://archive.is/xdHpv



> Zarna Joshi
> August 11 at 4:11am ·
> 
> Every day it gets worse.
> 
> I went to City Hall to ‪#‎BlocktheBunker‬ this morning and after public comment, I was standing in the lobby with the crowd, recording media interviews and stuff. Some TV crew were recording an interview with a pro-Bunker guy, who said his name was Rudy, who had talked about how the cops had helped his heroin addicted daughter and that "Girls Matter".
> 
> That same guy then sexually harassed me. And when I asked him why he was sexually harassing me, he kept doing it. When I raised my voice and told everyone what he was doing, he ran away.
> 
> The security guards, who witnessed everything, then accosted me to tell me to be quiet. When I asked them why they were going after me instead of the man who sexually harassed me, they called the cops ON ME.
> 
> The cops were already there, of course. They didn't go after the man who'd sexually harassed me. When I asked them to at least take notes of what happened and why they were not going after the man who sexually harassed me, they said that I should speak with one of their officers alone. They didn't take any notes, they didn't even send one man to go look out for the guy while this conversation was going on for over ten minutes. The officers stood there with their hands on their guns until a white man asked why they had their hands on their guns. Why were they holding their guns while talking to a woman of color who was sexually harassed? Why would they ask that woman of color to go alone with them to talk to them, while holding those guns?
> 
> I refused to leave the safety of my community to speak to a cop alone and it was only when another person - an older white male - spoke up, that the cop decided to take down my description of my harasser and I showed them some of this video.
> 
> I was sexually harassed and then criminalized because I wouldn't shut up about being sexually harassed. And the city wants to give these cops $160 million dollars to build a military bunker to "protect us". The cops didn't protect me. They didn't look out for me. They didn't give a damn. Why would they? They're part of a gang that molests and criminalizes innocent people all the time.
> 
> And by the way, the guy who sexually harassed me made a public comment that was pro-bunker and PRO-COP. The cops are definitely not going to go after him.
> 
> After this all happened, I went to the city council offices with community members to make a formal complaint about how the security guards treated me. Here's the thing: The security guards are not public employees. They're employed by a private company. Lorena Gonzalez's aide Brianna came out, listened to what I said, and then told me that I must have orchestrated this...as if I organized my own sexual harassment and criminalization.
> 
> I asked her to find out the accountability process for security guards, since they're not city employees. She told me that she'd done a lot to try to help me and she said that she didn't have time today to do more. We were all so stunned by this that there was silence in the room after she said this. All she'd done was sit down and not answer my questions. She wrote down a number and pushed it to me across the table, foisting me off on another department. I asked to speak with Council Member Lorena González regarding this, Brianna said she could "probably" do that. When I asked when this meeting would be, she said: "Oh, now this has gone from a phone call to a meeting?" as if I was too demanding. She said that I would hear back by 5pm but only after I asked, repeatedly, when I would hear from them. At present, it's 9pm, and I've heard nothing from any of them.
> 
> Kshama Sawant's aide Ted came in to the room to help, as did Jesse, Mike O'Brien's aide. They were more compassionate and forthcoming with information then anything Brianna said but it seems like there is no accountability process. Private security guards in our tax-payer funded city hall don't answer to anyone.
> 
> Why did no one stop the man who sexually harassed me?
> Why are the security guards in city hall private employees and not accountable to the public?
> Why was I told to be quiet when I was sexually harassed?
> Why was I subjected to intimidation and physical threat from the cops?
> Why was Lorena González's aide Brianna so callous and dismissive?
> Why are the cops getting $160 million dollars to build a militarized fortress when they can't even catch one sexual harasser when he's right in front of them?
> 
> What would have happened to me if the community hadn't been there to witness?
> Call here to complain about Lorena González's aide: deleted the phone numbers she put up
> Call here to complain to the private security company: deleted the phone numbers she put up
> Call here to complain to the City about the private security company: deleted the phone numbers she put up
> Call here to complain about the racist and threatening cops: deleted the phone numbers she put up
> 
> **Sidenote: I think it likely that the cops or someone will come after me, so if anything happens to me, please don't think it was an accident.*
> ‪#‎Patriarchy‬ ‪#‎Racism‬ ‪#‎Capitalism‬ #BlockTheBunker


----------



## Reaper

Guys. Everyone watch "Can we take a joke?"


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Reaper said:


> Guys. Everyone watch "Can we take a joke?"


Thanks, didn't realize it was out yet. 

For those that haven't seen the trailer.


----------



## Stinger Fan

> Staff at Princeton University have been ordered to stop using 'gendered words' in order to make the workplace more inclusive.
> In a memo issued by the HR department at the Ivy League school, staff are instructed to stop using the generic term 'man' and all job titles involving the word.
> Rather than referring to 'foremen' and 'man hours', employees are now expected to use 'fore people' and 'person hours' instead.
> 
> Staff are told: 'Use gender-neutral occupational titles and gender-neutral generic terms instead of the generic term man, generic words, and expressions that contain the word man and the use of man as an adjective or verb.
> 'Avoid expressions like career woman. Instead, be specific: artist, director, doctor, professor, etc.'
> A spokesman for the college said: 'The Human Resources Department at Princeton University has for several years encouraged the use of inclusive language, in keeping with the University’s overall effort to provide a welcoming and inclusive environment for all.
> 'About two years ago, HR developed guidelines to be used in official communications from the department, as is common practice at other institutions.
> 'The guidelines encourage the use of language that is broadly inclusive in job postings, policy statements and other documents and reflect the inclusive culture and policies at Princeton University.
> 'No words or phrases have been banned at the University, which places a high value on free expression.'


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...an-gendered-words-make-college-inclusive.html

Don't know if this was posted anywhere, if so then I apologize. More and more universities are doing this but its incredibly stupid. They are literally developing students to be ... idiots .


----------



## virus21

Reaper said:


> You should've stopped looking for logic from this guy the moment he said "I'm a feminist". He's not even a second wave feminist like Hillary. He's a third wave feminist. The worst kind.
> 
> He is pretty though.


Oh I stopped looking for logic from Trudeau a long time ago. I feel sorry for Canada having to be stuck with this moron


----------



## Reaper

virus21 said:


> Oh I stopped looking for logic from Trudeau a long time ago. I feel sorry for Canada having to be stuck with this moron


That's OK. Since the majority were happy to vote for moron and are still happy with a moron, what does that make them? 

Exactly.


----------



## virus21

Reaper said:


> That's OK. Since the majority were happy to vote for moron and are still happy with a moron, what does that make them?
> 
> Exactly.


True. This is my view toward Canada regarding him






I will be saving this when Hilary gets elected...sadly


----------



## T0M

That video is painful to watch. I'd love to see one of the security guards just knock her the fuck out.


----------



## Reaper




----------



## 2 Ton 21

Reaper said:


>


Just adding an embed for the video.


----------



## Reaper

^Thanks for the back up 2 Ton 1










I tried to get the link to embed last night but it's just too much of a pain on my phone.


----------



## DOPA

Jesus christ that's seriously fucked up.

Me and a couple of my asian friends joke all the time that asian people can't be racist (they by the way hate all the political correctness nonsense as much as we do, one of them even sent me a link to the infamous "trigglypuff", I was shocked he knew about her :lol. ) but stories like the one above really put things into perspective how messed up some people are when it comes to race issues. There is this real "only white people are racist" mentality going on which is really disturbing. Especially in a situation like this where they are actually asking her to leave simply for telling her story that a black man was being racist to her and a white woman stood up for her.

There is a vocal minority I've seen more and more who not only spout the white privilege nonsense but also are flat out prejudice towards white people and somehow they feel they are combating racism by doing this.

Utter morons.


----------



## Miss Sally

Reaper said:


>


Seen this on Youtube a week ago, should have told you! Anyways it was hard to understand her but I got her message and those people were ready to string her up, it was awful. That poor girl just trying to say anyone can be racist at any time and they just don't want to hear it. Guess we live in a society where only certain tones of skin can be racist and others cannot.

@L-DOPA I've seen this too and it's sad, people are just retarded. I seen a show recently and it had a dark skinned black women firing a light skinned black woman from her job because she was tired of light skinned bitches getting the lime light and it was time for dark skinned women to get to shine. So the light skinned women confronts her and tells her by getting her fired she's taking food from her kid just for some personal vendetta she has for being dark skinned. What's ironic is the dark skinned woman comes from a rich background and went to one of the best Colleges, yet somehow she felt justified in her actions and that somehow she was still a victim. I only hope the show did this as a joke if not I'd just have to shake my head!


----------



## DOPA

I absolutely LOVE this analysis.


----------



## deepelemblues

this is more of a consequences of kowtowing to PC thing

target had its first traffic decline in two years last quarter. same-store sales dropped 2.2%. overall sales dropped 7.2%.

target will be offering its first-ever storewide sale (EVERYTHING in-store and on their website 10% off) on sunday. 

they will also be spending $20 million to build single-stall restrooms at their stores for people who do oppose their new SJW-approved restroom policy

now you could say maybe the decline in sales has nothing to do with the boycott of target (which 1.4 million signed a pledge for) started in reaction to their use whatever restroom you want policy, except why then would they be spending $20 million on these new restrooms.

poor target, impose PC garbage on your customers because you know better than they do so tough shit for them and now you're paying for it.

btw this is how it's supposed to work, no government needed. business does something that pisses customers off, they stop coming, business changes. target can take it, some single location bakery that doesn't want to make cakes for gay weddings can't if the community doesn't like that and boycotts them.


----------



## Sincere

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...d-raci/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

Teenage girl killed herself amid fears she would be branded racist over joke photo she sent friends, inquest hears 


> A talented teenage gymnast committed suicide after becoming concerned she would be branded "racist" after taking a joke photograph and sharing it with friends, an inquest heard.
> 
> Phoebe Connop, 16, uploaded an edited picture of herself where her skin tone had been darkened and she was wearing a scarf wrapped around her head to a private Instagram message, which she shared with friends.
> 
> Miss Connop, who had been speaking regularly to an Asian male, told the group it was what she would have to look like to get approval from her "boyfriend's" parents.
> 
> The image was shared beyond the private group and Miss Connop feared their would be a backlash, the inquest heard. She died on July 7 after committing suicide at her family home.
> 
> Black Country Coroners Court heard on the day of her death Miss Connop had been working with her father Laurence, 53, to get some money for her summer holidays on July 7 this year.
> 
> He had taken her home early due to her feeling unwell but found his daughter hanged when he returned after work.
> 
> Five days earlier, the award-winning gymnast had posted pictures of her school leavers prom on her Facebook page.
> 
> Giving evidence at the inquest, which was held on Friday, Detective Sergeant Katherine Tomkins, from West Midlands Police, said: "From speaking to her friends in the weeks following her death, we discovered that the image had circulated further than she wanted it to.
> 
> "There had been some negative reaction and she confided in her friend, who did take the image down at her request, that she was scared of what the reaction might be from the Asian community in her area."
> 
> The inquest heard Miss Connop, who lived in Halesowen, West Midlands, was a talented gymnast who had ambitions of becoming a midwife.
> 
> Her family found a "wish list" in her bedroom following her death, which listed that she wished to study at sixth form.
> 
> Mr Connop described his daughter as a "lovely girl who would never want to cause offence to anyone".
> 
> "She had shown me no indication in the weeks leading up to her death that there was anything wrong, let alone anything that would lead her to do this," he said.
> 
> Recording a conclusion of suicide, Black Country Coroner Zafar Siddique said: "This is an absolute tragedy for the family and I can't imagine the pain and distress they are going through, as well as her friends.
> 
> "There is nothing I can say to help with the pain but I offer my sincere condolences."
> 
> After Miss Connop's death, a book of condolences was opened in the pupil's honour at Windsor High School in Halesowen.
> 
> Stephen Lanckham, the headteacher at the school, said: "We in the Windsor community are deeply saddened by this sudden and tragic loss.
> 
> "We will remember Phoebe as a confident, warm and caring girl that was heavily involved in all aspects of school life.
> 
> "Our thoughts and prayers are with Phoebe's parents, family and close friends at this difficult time and we will offer all the support and care we can to help. Phoebe will be lovingly remembered by all who had the pleasure of knowing her."


----------



## virus21

Thought that this is relevant



> Dave Chappelle is hilarious of course, but he’s also contemplative. He’s up there for me with Jerry Seinfeld, unique in his ability to poke fun at himself, at ourselves, get a little ever so raunchy, and still be profound.
> 
> So luckily I caught one of his rare gigs last night at the Cutting Room on East 32nd St. He was warming up for three nights this week at the much larger Gramercy Theater. But he’ll also be back at the Cutting Room Wednesday trying out new material before heading for London and show some shows abroad.
> 
> His management asked the Cutting Room to keep the room small, so the famed venue closed the doors that separate the front room from the bar area. And Chappelle did a little over an hour that someone should have filmed for posterity.
> 
> But guess what? Chappelle doesn’t allow cell phones or cameras in the house. Guests must put their phones in a little sealed bag that’s locked for the duration of the show. That’s why you don’t see YouTube flooded with unlicensed videos. At one point during the gig, the comic himself wanted to look something up on his phone, then told the audience: “I can’t. I don’t have my phone either.”
> 
> He began the hour by saying, quite jovially: “This will be a racist show. I’m telling you now.” His jokes about blacks and white were evenly divided. But the subjects of the day were right up there. “Black lives matter is a terrible slogan,” he said. He much prefers Dwayne Wade’s hashtag “enough is enough.”
> 
> As for the killing of Wade’s cousin, and Donald Trump’s immediate vulgarizing of it, Chappelle said: “Oh yeah, now I’m voting for Donald Trump.” That drew peals of laughter from the mixed race crowd. But I couldn’t help wonder what black comics and their audiences are saying around the country in similar clubs. Trump’s message–“What do you have to lose?”–is now a set up for various punchlines.
> 
> Chappelle talked about wanting to vote for Hillary Clinton. But it also turns out that he and his wife are friendly with outspoken conservative black actress Stacey Dash. That gives the argument balance, although he conceded that he and “Stacey are not soulmates.” He also touched on the very recent stabbing at Cornell. Is it too soon? “Who stabs anymore?” he added: “Very OJ.”
> 
> What Chappelle is looking for in people is empathy. “When did it become just caring about ourselves and not caring about other people?” he asked rhetorically. Empathy becomes his key word, and he weaves it through some outrageous and mildly raunchy passages.
> 
> Chappelle told me that Wednesday’s show would reflect what worked and didn’t tonight– although most everything did. “I love this place,” he said of the Cutting Room. “It’s like working in a jazz club.”


http://www.showbiz411.com/2016/08/29/dave-chappelles-rare-nyc-gig-black-lives-matter-is-the-worst-slogan-ive-ever-heard


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Bill Burr rules. Can't wait for season 2 of F is for Family.


----------



## SpeedStick

federalized police force under full government control.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

:ha

Dashboard hula girls are offensive? Huh. Didn't know Hawaii was a continent either. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## yeahbaby!

My farts have been called offensive but I'll go to my cold grave before I give them up.

In a way, I'm a hero.


----------



## Stipe Tapped

2 Ton 21 said:


> :ha
> 
> Dashboard hula girls are offensive? Huh. Didn't know Hawaii was a continent either. Learn something new everyday.


These people are toxic. I hope when the world comes to its senses and stops tolerating this bullshit, all these people feel deeply ashamed of themselves.


----------



## DOPA

This is an important story and video. Whilst a lot of the victimhood stories come from the left it can also happen from the right as well and when it happens it deserves to be called out. Trust BASED Lauren Southern to be covering this too. Such an awesome political commentator.


----------



## Reaper

L-DOPA said:


> This is an important story and video. Whilst a lot of the victimhood stories come from the left it can also happen from the right as well and when it happens it deserves to be called out. Trust BASED Lauren Southern to be covering this too. Such an awesome political commentator.


I hate to be that guy, but this actually very endemic within the alt-right. They've taken pretty much the entire SJW narrative (which is mostly bullshit) about how all whites are evil and that minorities can't be racist and based their entire world view on using that as their personal victimization at their hands. While I agree that these are bad ideas (the ones that come from the SJW's) and there are some people on the alt-right that have tried to counter them with proper discourse, we do have a large group that is simply uniting under how they are actually oppressed as whites too and that their lack of privilege makes them equally oppressed. 

I'm not saying that there is such a thing as white privilege for all white people. I'm saying that a lot of people on the right have used this idea of SJW's victimizing them in order to not only define their world view, but also profit from this victim play. I hate to say this, but Milo is slowly turning into the Anita Sarkeesian of the right and I've been noticing that for about a year.


----------



## DOPA

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/sky-news-racism-row-kay-8749451



> A Donald Trump supporter has sparked a racism row after going on a vile anti-immigration rant on live TV.
> 
> Sky News host Kay Burley was forced to intervene when Conservative commentator Lauren Southern questioned why legal migration exists when she could “put on some bronzer” and arrive via boat “with the Koran”.
> 
> In a discussion about Donald Trump’s presidential campaign and his pledges on immigration , she said: "Everyone seems to feel so bad for all these illegal immigrants and all these refugees coming in on boats.
> 
> "What about the people waiting five years to come in legally?
> 
> “I don’t know why legal immigration even exists anymore when I can just put on some bronzer, get on a dingy boat and just show up at the beaches of Sicily with the Koran in my hand.”
> 
> Burley quickly cut in and interrupted Southern, telling her: “No no, we are not saying things like that on my programme.”
> 
> She later branded the 21-year-old Canadian a “nasty racist” and added: “Not on my show again.”
> 
> The remarks sparked a furious backlash on Twitter – although some viewers claimed that cutting Southern off was against freedom of speech.
> 
> A Sky spokesman told Mirror Online: “Today on Kay's show during an interview regarding US immigration the guest used language that was racist.
> 
> “Kay quite rightly terminated the interview immediately.”
> 
> Trump has shocked the world with his hardline immigration policies which include banning all Muslims from the US and building an enormous wall between the US and Mexico.
> 
> Speaking to Mirror Online, Southern refused to apologise over her on-air remarks and hit back at Burley branding her a “laughing stock”.
> 
> The right-wing political activist said: “I don’t know how Kay Burley thinks she’s the mature one in this situation when she’s made herself a laughing stock on Twitter.”
> 
> “I certainly won’t be apologising and I don’t feel the need to explain.”
> 
> She continued: “No-one seems to think about the people who wait four to five years to wait in line to come legally to this country from equally poor situations.
> 
> “It seems as though our leaders have almost forgotten about legal immigration and are just leaving our borders open which is a detriment culturally, financially and in a lot of other realms for native people.”


This is fucking hysterical :lmao. More PC bullshit, nothing Lauren said was racist and she made some great points. Also to my knowledge she is not a Trump supporter, she's a libertarian.

Such a joke :lol.


----------



## deepelemblues

The suggestion that immigration laws and their enforcement are so lax that anyone can call themselves a refugee and get in is a racist attack against those refugees and other immigrants who are all wonderful honest people just trying to find a better life.

^Pretty sure that's the "logic" behind labeling Lauren Southern's remarks racist.


----------



## virus21

L-DOPA said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/sky-news-racism-row-kay-8749451
> 
> 
> 
> This is fucking hysterical :lmao. More PC bullshit, nothing Lauren said was racist and she made some great points. Also to my knowledge she is not a Trump supporter, she's a libertarian.
> 
> Such a joke :lol.


Considering people are getting arrested for criticizing Islam over in Britain, this is not a surprise.


----------



## Reaper

The Quran comment was stupid but not racist. She's better than this. It's unfortunate that they're so used to the comfortable environment of YouTube now that they don't realize how to get their point across without saying dumb things... But to label her racist is stupid as fuck as well. More stupid than what she said.


----------



## T0M

I actually can't see where she said anything racist. Who cares anyway. The word 'racist' has lost all meaning after being overused by idiots for so long.


----------



## Reaper

T0M said:


> I actually can't see where she said anything racist. Who cares anyway. The word 'racist' has lost all meaning after being overused by idiots for so long.


They're purposely calling these naive idealists on their shows to incite them to say this shit and then label them trump supporters even when they aren't. 

This is outright sabotage and the very definition of how propaganda works.


----------



## yeahbaby!

L-DOPA said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/sky-news-racism-row-kay-8749451
> 
> 
> 
> This is fucking hysterical :lmao. More PC bullshit, nothing Lauren said was racist and she made some great points. Also to my knowledge she is not a Trump supporter, she's a libertarian.
> 
> Such a joke :lol.


So there's nothing at all out of line with spewing 'I can put on bronzer and jump on a boat and get here illegally!'? "What about legal immigration waaaah!" That's just a stupid and ignorant thing to say. It's Trump and the right media that has made such a big deal of illegal immigration so she can blame them for a start. Stupid ignorant comments like that add nothing constructive.

If a black commentator went on Bill O'Reilly and mentioned putting on white makeup and gaining white priviledge (which I'm sure has happened or something similar), all the rightists in this thread would explode with their victim complex decrying those words, so what's the difference with this??


----------



## DOPA

yeahbaby! said:


> So there's nothing at all out of line with spewing 'I can put on bronzer and jump on a boat and get here illegally!'? "What about legal immigration waaaah!" That's just a stupid and ignorant thing to say. It's Trump and the right media that has made such a big deal of illegal immigration so she can blame them for a start. Stupid ignorant comments like that add nothing constructive.
> 
> If a black commentator went on Bill O'Reilly and mentioned putting on white makeup and gaining white priviledge (which I'm sure has happened or something similar), all the rightists in this thread would explode with their victim complex decrying those words, so what's the difference with this??


First of all I don't see how pointing out the years people have to wait to get legally immigrated is an ignorant comment. It is an absolutely fair comment to make because it is an unfair system to have people do the right thing and go through the due and proper process to legally emigrate to another country only to see others are getting there illegally and not being checked for it. I don't care what race or colour you are, if you attempt to cross the border illegally you should not be allowed to stay in the country without being vetted properly. Of course if we are talking in general yes there are instances where genuine refugees have nowhere to go and in that situation I support them being taken in especially in a way that is safe and controlled for those people. 

The problem is for example the Syrian Refugee crisis isn't actually about refugee's but economic migrants. There has been documents on Calais for example and what they find is the vast majority of the people there are not women and children and aren't even refugees, they are economic migrants from North Africa and other parts of the middle east. Most are from countries like Afghanistan, Sudan and Pakistan. Considering Lauren has covered and actually BEEN TO CALAIS, something we have never done she actually has first hand knowledge to work from. That is what she is drawing her experience and arguments from in terms of controlling immigration in the US, to avoid the crisis situation in Europe happening in the US. Now do I blame them for wanting to come over and make a better life for themselves? Of course not. But we have seen how damaging open borders can be for countries like Germany or Sweden. All I'd be for is a controlled immigration system whereby people go through a process to emigrate LEGALLY. I do not see how that is an ignorant or bigoted argument, it is a perfectly reasonable case to make.

Could she have worded it better? Sure, but she didn't say anything racist and even if she did it is not grounds for censorship. I'm not sure if you are American but if you are, the first amendment it should be said is to protect unpopular speech and for controversial and potentially offensive things to be said. Even if you feel what she said was out of line and you are more than entitled to hold that opinion if you believe in any sense of freedom of speech and expression you should be against what Sky did by censoring her opinion.

As far as your second argument is concerned, of course I would be critical of any idiot walking on the face of this planet for doing such a thing but being critical of someone's actions is not the same as having a victim complex. I would surely think they are utterly stupid but I wouldn't be offended by such deluded thinking. The big obvious difference is someone such as myself would not advocate trying to censor the person from such an act even if I were to find that act to be repulsive. The whole point about having liberal values is to allow for freedom of thought, action and argument. What Sky and that particular journalist did goes against the most key component of western values and of any interpretation of liberty and freedom.

I would not take such an authoritarian stance.


----------



## Reaper

Yeahbaby isn't american. He doesn't and will never understand the first amendment .. and unfortunately it seems that a lot of americans themselves are forgetting what it is .... That said ... if this was Sky, then what do you expect? UK is a totalitarian police dystopia and almost all countries that aren't America are headed in that direction. 

Youtube Advertiser policy is essentially a form of censorship btw ... Sucks.


----------



## TripleG

I channeled her out and just replaced her dialogue with this. 

"Oh hey! I got it. I'll harass this one dude, shove a camera in his face, and accuse him of sexual harassment and try ti incite a crazier situation in the process and then video tape the entire thing that clearly makes me look crazy!

Yeah! That'll show him!"


----------



## yeahbaby!

L-DOPA said:


> First of all I don't see how pointing out the years people have to wait to get legally immigrated is an ignorant comment. It is an absolutely fair comment to make because it is an unfair system to have people do the right thing and go through the due and proper process to legally emigrate to another country only to see others are getting there illegally and not being checked for it. I don't care what race or colour you are, if you attempt to cross the border illegally you should not be allowed to stay in the country without being vetted properly. Of course if we are talking in general yes there are instances where genuine refugees have nowhere to go and in that situation I support them being taken in especially in a way that is safe and controlled for those people.


She is ignorant if she thinks the refugee crisis automatically relates illegal immigration - there is such a thing as claiming asylum in a new land when your home country has gone to the shit, and that is NOT ILLEGAL. She's probably one of those deniers that thinks genuine refugees don't even exist, or are in the minority.

Of course there are plenty of people who will abuse the system, but there are also plenty of people who are genuine refugees and simply do not the have the choice of following the rules like we do. People like her fall to the demonization of refugees, thinking they want to ruin 'our' way of life and bring sharia law, all that ridiculous diatribe.


----------



## DesolationRow

http://www.breitbart.com/london/2016/09/01/child-brides-rise-german-capital/

http://dailycaller.com/2016/09/01/l...-trying-to-smuggle-migrants-into-switzerland/

At least the second story is vaguely funny. :hglol


----------



## Gandhi

DesolationRow said:


> http://www.breitbart.com/london/2016/09/01/child-brides-rise-german-capital/
> 
> http://dailycaller.com/2016/09/01/l...-trying-to-smuggle-migrants-into-switzerland/
> 
> At least the second story is vaguely funny. :hglol


I've been given the chance to illegally immigrate to Europe, I know people in Sweden right now.

I refused though, blah blah too too proud of a man blah blah not committing crime blah blah wanna make my European partner's family proud blah blah blah unethical blah blah still bitter I was refused a visit visa to the UK.


----------



## DOPA

yeahbaby! said:


> She is ignorant if she thinks the refugee crisis automatically relates illegal immigration - there is such a thing as claiming asylum in a new land when your home country has gone to the shit, and that is NOT ILLEGAL. She's probably one of those deniers that thinks genuine refugees don't even exist, or are in the minority.
> 
> Of course there are plenty of people who will abuse the system, but there are also plenty of people who are genuine refugees and simply do not the have the choice of following the rules like we do. People like her fall to the demonization of refugees, thinking they want to ruin 'our' way of life and bring sharia law, all that ridiculous diatribe.


I hate to say it but you are the one who is ignorant.











Only one of the people she spoke to was a Syrian Refugee, the rest were all from other Middle Eastern and North Africa citizens. They are not trying to claim asylum. They clearly state they are trying to illegally cross the border to move on to London or other places. Granted, some have stated they have tried going through legally first but they are still trying to cross the border illegally. Most of them have stated they are doing it to try and better their situation financially and create a better life for themselves. I get that and sympathize with them but as a sovereign nation we can't just let them all in in uncontrolled numbers. At the end of the day they are making the choice to do so, they are not asylum seekers fleeing war or even from Syria, if they were they would find the nearest place they could to find safety, not travel hundreds if not thousands miles often in dangerous conditions. Regardless of the situation they are breaking the law at the end of the day. Legal immigrants and genuine refugees come first. Not economic migrants.

She is working off of first hand evidence as you see in the videos, you are working off what the mainstream media is telling you. In these videos she spoke to not one but several different people. The only argument you could make is that it's a propaganda video to "fit her narrative" but even then you would be making a claim not based on any meaningful information but an already preconceived judgement of her character.

She is not "demonizing" refugees, you are making anecdotal emotional arguments based on what narrative is telling you, not any actual evidence what is happening on the ground. Are there genuine refugees coming from Syria? Of course there is and I would of course be in favour of them claiming asylum away from the horrible conflict which is escalating thanks to western involvement. But did you know there are many Syrians who actually DON'T want to go to Europe and want to go back to Syria where there life was relatively peaceful and good BEFORE the civil war began?










 5:45. But I'd watch the entire video to see what is going on.

The situation as you see is a lot more complicated than you or the establishment media is portraying it to be. Even my mum knows this and she doesn't follow news on the internet. Just the BBC and Sky News who are about is self serving and corporate as it gets.


----------



## virus21

Ashes, ashes, they all fall down

https://pjmedia.com/trending/2016/09/02/mizzou-enrollment-declines-as-other-mo-universities-report-spike/


----------



## Reaper

http://www.chicksontheright.com/len...tm_source=RWN&utm_medium=RWN&utm_campaign=RWN

Child molester and pervert Lena Dunham admits to sexually harassing Michael B Jordan. 

Someone put her behind bars before this woman who clearly has a sex disorder rapes a child.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Reaper said:


> http://www.chicksontheright.com/len...tm_source=RWN&utm_medium=RWN&utm_campaign=RWN
> 
> Child molester and pervert Lena Dunham admits to sexually harassing Michael B Jordan.
> 
> Someone put her behind bars before this woman who clearly has a sex disorder rapes a child.


I'm more annoyed by her description of her interaction with Odell Beckham Jr. Love that she knows explicitly what he thinking without him saying a word. Her description of his thoughts about her is very telling.



> "He was like, “That’s a marshmallow. That’s a child. That’s a dog.” It wasn’t mean — he just seemed confused."


That's how she thinks other people see her, so deep down that's how she sees herself.



> The vibe was very much like, “Do I want to f*ck it? Is it wearing a … yep, it’s wearing a tuxedo. I’m going to go back to my cell phone.” It was like we were forced to be together, and he literally was scrolling Instagram rather than have to look at a woman in a bow tie. I was like, “This should be called the Metropolitan Museum of Getting Rejected by Athletes.”


Considering how she extrapolated that much from his body language it was probably a good idea on his part to avoid any conversation lest she turn anything he said into a full blown psycho sexual drama.

It's also great that if a guy doesn't want to fuck you he's a shitty person that should broaden his horizons, but if a fat ugly guy judged a woman that rejected him the same way he's an angry misogynist.

Also, funny that as a voice of modern feminism, she's offended she *wasn't* treated like a sex object.

She's such an attention whore. Why else would she flash her tits "several times" at a ball at the Met Museum. The title of her book should have been "Look at me. Look at me! LOOK AT ME!!!"


----------



## Miss Sally

The problem with the refugee crisis is that many of the Syrian refugees weren't Syrian, now it's no Syrians coming in. They only want to go to three nations, Sweden, England and Germany, other nations offered them asylum and many refugees refused. Many of the poster children for the refugee crisis have gone back home. The law states refugees must stop at the first safe nation they come to, so why must they migrate to the places with the best benefits? Are they going to leave when the war is over? Nope. This is a slap in the face for people who migrated legally.


----------



## virus21

2 Ton 21 said:


> I'm more annoyed by her description of her interaction with Odell Beckham Jr. Love that she knows explicitly what he thinking without him saying a word. Her description of his thoughts about her is very telling.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how she thinks other people see her, so deep down that's how she sees herself.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering how she extrapolated that much from his body language it was probably a good idea on his part to avoid any conversation lest she turn anything he said into a full blown psycho sexual drama.
> 
> It's also great that if a guy doesn't want to fuck you he's a shitty person that should broaden his horizons, but if a fat ugly guy judged a woman that rejected him the same way he's an angry misogynist.
> 
> Also, funny that as a voice of modern feminism, she's offended she *wasn't* treated like a sex object.
> 
> She's such an attention whore. Why else would she flash her tits "several times" at a ball at the Met Museum. The title of her book should have been "Look at me. Look at me! LOOK AT ME!!!"


At least MadTV knows what a fucking shitbag she is considering how often they mock her


----------



## Cole Phelps

yeahbaby! said:


> She is ignorant if she thinks the refugee crisis automatically relates illegal immigration - there is such a thing as claiming asylum in a new land when your home country has gone to the shit, and that is NOT ILLEGAL. She's probably one of those deniers that thinks genuine refugees don't even exist, or are in the minority.
> 
> Of course there are plenty of people who will abuse the system, but there are also plenty of people who are genuine refugees and simply do not the have the choice of following the rules like we do. People like her fall to the demonization of refugees, thinking they want to ruin 'our' way of life and bring sharia law, all that ridiculous diatribe.


:lmao :duck :lol :flair4 :rock4 

you are straight up delusional brother, :lmao fucking hell.. i can't even breath :lmao 

let me wipe my laughing tears away and explain why you're clueless and a cuck 

lets start with cucks saying : '' not all muslims are bad,'' right.. you do know the terrorists come from the muslim communities right ? and the muslims could turn them into the u.n at any point... ???? but don't.....

you also know that when they have the numbers their taking... over right !?, you can't be that ignorant surely !? you already have cucks like you defending them.. so what do you think will happen ? they'll still play by our rules when they have the numbers ?.. i don't think so :lmao

do you think the ''good muslims'' will ''stand up to them'' despite the fact they aren't doing it now !!! when they have way more power then they will when the extremists out number us.....

i swear you sjw's want to be killed (believe you should be killed by muslims) to ''pay for your sins''... fpalm how else you do explain such self hatred ?


----------



## DOPA

Miss Sally said:


> The problem with the refugee crisis is that many of the Syrian refugees weren't Syrian, now it's no Syrians coming in. They only want to go to three nations, Sweden, England and Germany, other nations offered them asylum and many refugees refused. Many of the poster children for the refugee crisis have gone back home. The law states refugees must stop at the first safe nation they come to, so why must they migrate to the places with the best benefits? Are they going to leave when the war is over? Nope. This is a slap in the face for people who migrated legally.


I know so many leftists who simply do not understand this.

They claim to be the most anti-establishment and media skeptic people around yet they routinely fall for the media narrative hook, line and sinker without actually looking into and thinking about what is actually happening.

It's like with Brexit currently, the BBC has been and still is so biased against it that they pull out any statistic or fact and twist it so they can tell the public "hey look guys, Brexit is having such a negative impact!" when the reality is in most of the instances they have pointed out there have been periods where it was actually worse in parts of this year alone. The only one being true is the pound which is now starting to come back up now that the scare tactics and the panicking is over. People don't even understand the basics of economics in that fiat paper money's worth is determined by how much confidence people have in the market, in stocks and shares for example. It is not backed by any commodity such as precious metals like Gold or Silver, so in the reality the paper money isn't worth dick. But your average voter won't even grasp that due to the failures of state ran public education.

Sorry for the rant haha, it's just things like this which make my head hurt.


----------



## virus21

> Former University of Missouri communications professor Melissa Click, who last year lost her job after she was filmed during a protest calling for "some muscle" to eject a videographer from protests, now has a new job at Gonzaga University in Spokane, Washington.
> 
> "Dr. Click was hired through an extensive national search process that revealed her to be the most qualified and experienced candidate for the position,” Elisabeth Mermann-Jozwiak, dean of the College of Arts and Sciences at Gonzaga said in a statement Friday. "Dr. Click has excellent recommendations for both her teaching and scholarship, which includes an extensive record of publication. We are confident she has learned much from her experiences at the University of Missouri and believe she will uphold the rigorous standards of academic excellence demanded of Gonzaga faculty and students.”
> 
> 
> Click was fired after events during student protests at the university stemming from the university's refusal to pay for the health insurance of graduate teaching and research assistants. They held demonstrations, began forming a union, and have since united with students concerned about racism.
> 
> 
> Click apologized for her actions during the protests, but eventually she was fired without being afforded a series of hearings outlined in the university's Collected Rules and Regulations, reports The Kansas City Star.
> 
> A misdemeanor assault charge was brought against Click earlier this year, but the charges were dropped when she agreed to perform community service, according to The Gonzaga Bulletin.
> 
> 
> According to a report from the American Association of University Professors, the university's board of curators did not give Click due process, and she has said she'll will consider her legal options. However, she has not yet filed a lawsuit against her former employer.
> 
> "She was very transparent and clear about some of the events at Missouri, so there was no surprise or anything,” said recently hired Communication Studies Department Chair Jonathan Rossing, who was on the search committee. “After the national search and the screens took place, she emerged as the top candidate based on her record of teaching, scholarship."


http://www.newsmax.com/Newsfront/Melissa-Click-Mizzou-prof/2016/09/03/id/746543/


----------



## BruiserKC

virus21 said:


> http://www.newsmax.com/Newsfront/Melissa-Click-Mizzou-prof/2016/09/03/id/746543/


Basically, they're saying...you're closer to Seattle and liberal heaven...the libs up here will love you.


----------



## Reaper

BruiserKC said:


> Basically, they're saying...you're closer to Seattle and liberal heaven...the libs up here will love you.


Should be fun when my wife and I finally move up there. That's our long term plan for now :shrug 










I posted this exactly two years ago on my facebook (Gawker owns Jezebel) and in a year, Gawker has gone financially bankrupt to go along with their moral bankruptcy.


----------



## BruiserKC

Meanwhile...as the East Coast refuses to accept that the Left Coast can have any say as far as PC bullshit and ridiculous fuckery run amok...this story from Murrica's Capital...courtesy of Fox News.com. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*2-year-old girl fined in Washington for allegedly littering*

Published September 03, 2016 FoxNews.com


A 2-year-old girl in Washington D.C. received a $75 citation from police Thursday for allegedly littering near an alley by her home.

Teresa Westover, whose 2-year-old daughter received a citation, told Fox 5 DC that she called the Department of Public Works but they refused to void the ticket.

“Can you believe they issued a ticket to her for littering?” Westover told the station. “And Harper at the time of course goes, ‘That’s not good,’ because we know that we don’t throw trash on the ground.”

According to The Washington Post, the sanitation workers found the piece of trash with the girl’s name on it and she received the ticket. Westover contended that her daughter didn’t haul trash to the alley.

Westover’s neighbors said they don’t want to start seeing littering enforcement because their alley in their neighborhood has become a dumping ground for things like stereos and lawnmowers.

The Department of Public Works told Fox 5 DC in a statement that they’re working with Westover in order to get the situation settled.

"DPW’s Solid Waste Education and Enforcement Program is responsible for inspecting sanitation violations to ensure cleanliness is maintained throughout District neighborhoods. The work they do goes a long way toward minimizing rodent infestation and health hazards.

“Inspectors always evaluate the contents of the waste that appears to be in violation and use identifying information found within the waste to issue a citation. In this instance, we are working with the resident to gather the necessary documentation to dismiss the violation inadvertently given to the two-year old.”
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Are you kidding me? A two-year-old child gets a $75 ticket for supposedly throwing a piece of paper with her name on it into the alley. Is the city that desperate to make its budget that whether or not this young girl pays the fine out of her piggy bank will determine whether Washington, D.C., goes freaking bankrupt? 

*SMMFH*:serious:


----------



## Reaper

What I'm more concerned about is just how freaking poor American police officers are that one of them literally dug through trash to see if he could meet his quota. This is literally the next thing to homelessness.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Cole Phelps said:


> :lmao :duck :lol :flair4 :rock4
> 
> you are straight up delusional brother, :lmao fucking hell.. i can't even breath :lmao
> 
> let me wipe my laughing tears away and explain why you're clueless and a cuck
> 
> lets start with cucks saying : '' not all muslims are bad,'' right.. you do know the terrorists come from the muslim communities right ? and the muslims could turn them into the u.n at any point... ???? but don't.....
> 
> you also know that when they have the numbers their taking... over right !?, you can't be that ignorant surely !? you already have cucks like you defending them.. so what do you think will happen ? they'll still play by our rules when they have the numbers ?.. i don't think so :lmao
> 
> do you think the ''good muslims'' will ''stand up to them'' despite the fact they aren't doing it now !!! when they have way more power then they will when the extremists out number us.....
> 
> i swear you sjw's want to be killed (believe you should be killed by muslims) to ''pay for your sins''... fpalm how else you do explain such self hatred ?


Get back on your medication Troll. You don't even make sense.. 



> lets start with cucks saying : '' not all muslims are bad,'' right.. you do know the terrorists come from the muslim communities right ? and the muslims could turn them into the u.n at any point... ???? but don't.....


This might be stupidest, most retarded thing I've ever read. Terrorists are turned into the UN are they? lol.

I'm willing to admit my post was written to hastily and was barking up the wrong tree, but it wasn't on the same planet as your lunacy. Go back to your rightist neo con buddies and jerk off with them.


----------



## Cole Phelps

yeahbaby! said:


> Get back on your medication Troll. You don't even make sense..
> 
> 
> 
> This might be stupidest, most retarded thing I've ever read. Terrorists are turned into the UN are they? lol.
> 
> I'm willing to admit my post was written to hastily and was barking up the wrong tree, but it wasn't on the same planet as your lunacy. Go back to your rightist neo con buddies and jerk off with them.


i'd rather be me than a leftist cuck like you... and :lmao at you insulting me and failing to address any of my points, typical feminist cuck :lmao

you can't address any of my points because you know it's true :lmao but keep insulting me i'm sure a leftish cuck will be impressed :lmao


----------



## yeahbaby!

Cole Phelps said:


> i'd rather be me than a leftist cuck like you... and :lmao at you insulting me and failing to address any of my points, typical feminist cuck :lmao
> 
> you can't address any of my points because you know it's true :lmao but keep insulting me i'm sure a leftish cuck will be impressed :lmao


I did address one of your points, the absurd one about Muslims being obligated to turn in terrorists to the UN of all places. I made fun of that like it deserved. Care to try and defend that ridiculous notion?

But please, keep on just spewing out 'cuck, cuck, cuck' like a demented parrot, morons like you have basically drained that word of all meaning now.


----------



## Cole Phelps

yeahbaby! said:


> I did address one of your points, the absurd one about Muslims being obligated to turn in terrorists to the UN of all places. I made fun of that like it deserved. Care to try and defend that ridiculous notion?
> 
> But please, keep on just spewing out 'cuck, cuck, cuck' like a demented parrot, morons like you have basically drained that word of all meaning now.


so you fully admit all that blood is on your hands ? that's a start.... now man up and go tell the families who lost loved ones in terrorist attacks, tell them you're on the terrorists side, and film it, i want to see you get killed :lmao

you legit just said you're on their side, but your to gutless to fight the west, UNLIKE THE NAZI'S WHO DIDN'T HESISTATE TO CALL US OUT AND HAVE A FAIR FIGHT.... you're a coward,

join the muslims and call the west out, NO RACE CARD, you'll lose and lose bad.. but you already know that...

THE NAZI'S FOUGHT 2 WARS... 2 FUCKING WARS..AGAINST US.... they were man enough to admit what they were and fight for it.... but yeah muslims deserve respect :lmao

if muslims are sooo tough why can't they fight us ? i don't care if self hating white boys like you join them... it would be an honor to kill you cuck,

SHIT LOOK AT TUPAC, HE GOT KILLED BUT ATLEAST HE DIED A MAN, HE DIDN'T TALK SHIT BEHIND BIGGIES BACK WHILE PLAYING THE RACE GUILT CARD :lmao IF ONLY MUSLIMS HAD THE LEVEL OF HONOR .... i have way more respect for pac and big than the fucking muslims.. atleast those boys didn't run and hide in a cave like pussies when things got heated.....

HELL BIGGIE WENT TO L.A 6 MONTHS AFTER PAC GOT KILLED, muslims wouldn't have those balls, they'd rather talk shit into a camera while hiding... fpalm


----------



## Gandhi

Yeahbaby isn't on terrorism's side, he's on peaceful hypocrisy's side.

Nonetheless, Cole Phelps you've proven to me to be a very bad poster.


----------



## TripleG

Reaper said:


> http://www.chicksontheright.com/len...tm_source=RWN&utm_medium=RWN&utm_campaign=RWN
> 
> Child molester and pervert Lena Dunham admits to sexually harassing Michael B Jordan.
> 
> Someone put her behind bars before this woman who clearly has a sex disorder rapes a child.





2 Ton 21 said:


> I'm more annoyed by her description of her interaction with Odell Beckham Jr. Love that she knows explicitly what he thinking without him saying a word. Her description of his thoughts about her is very telling.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how she thinks other people see her, so deep down that's how she sees herself.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering how she extrapolated that much from his body language it was probably a good idea on his part to avoid any conversation lest she turn anything he said into a full blown psycho sexual drama.
> 
> It's also great that if a guy doesn't want to fuck you he's a shitty person that should broaden his horizons, but if a fat ugly guy judged a woman that rejected him the same way he's an angry misogynist.
> 
> Also, funny that as a voice of modern feminism, she's offended she *wasn't* treated like a sex object.
> 
> She's such an attention whore. Why else would she flash her tits "several times" at a ball at the Met Museum. The title of her book should have been "Look at me. Look at me! LOOK AT ME!!!"


Lena Dunham is repugnant. I can't think of too may people on this Earth that hit all my "fuck you" buttons the way she does. 

Being a Giants fan, I am totally stoked that Odell ignored her. I'm thinking "Good on you man!". Why did he ignore her. I'll take two guesses. Either A) He didn't know who she was and was just keeping to himself. or B) He knew exactly who she was and knew to steer clear.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

They smell blood in the water.



> *Girls star Lena Dunham faces backlash after old ‘racist’ tweet resurfaces*
> 
> LISA Wilkinson has taken aim at Lena Dunham for squandering her ability to be a positive role model, after the resurfacing of a grotesque old tweet.
> 
> She was referencing the Girls star’s post from 2010, which read: “Just found my ‘creativity journal’ from 2005. It begins: ‘I dreamed I was a prostitute and that I molested a little African American rodent.”
> 
> The Today co-host retweeted it, adding: “When #LenaDunham is capable of being such a positive role model why on earth has she descended into stuff like this?”
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771879454368944128
> It’s not the only dubious social media post by Dunham which has begun recirculating this week.
> 
> The 30-year-old is being slammed on Twitter for a post about Asians, which has been branded as “gross and racist” and an example of her “white privilege.”
> 
> “An uncool thought to have: ‘Is that guy walking behind me a racist? Never mind, he’s Asian,’” Dunham tweeted five years ago.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/90660103879016448
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771823297570811904
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771848994880454660
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771816186438938624


----------



## virus21

2 Ton 21 said:


> They smell blood in the water.


Well the rats always eat their own. Maybe now this freakshow will disappear


----------



## TripleG

Live by the sword, die by the sword.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Good Lord can we just cancel twitter, who the fuck cares about Lena DunRetard's opinion (or mindless musings) or anyone else's, especially if their only contribution is in entertainment. Why in lord's name do we take anything they tweet seriously?

Lord help me if I ever end up in the public eye, I'm sure somehow someone will dig up some of the retarded crap I've posted on this forum.


----------



## virus21

yeahbaby! said:


> Good Lord can we just cancel twitter, who the fuck cares about Lena DunRetard's opinion (or mindless musings) or anyone else's, especially if their only contribution is in entertainment. Why in lord's name do we take anything they tweet seriously?
> 
> Lord help me if I ever end up in the public eye, I'm sure somehow someone will dig up some of the retarded crap I've posted on this forum.


Sadly that is too logical for society


----------



## stevefox1200

damn it

misspost 

a lesson for all, don't keep 7 tabs open at once while playing Company of Heroes 2


----------



## Miss Sally

Lena Dunham is weird, "Don't objectify me because I'm a woman!" .."You're not into me?! You're a misogynist!" You cannot win with these crazy types. Also that poor football player having to sit next to Lena and Amy, I'm sure they both thought that it was his duty to hit on them.


----------



## Yeah1993

Lena Dunham sounds like the type who goes out looking for problems and is weirdly upset when there aren't any.


----------



## Reaper

http://reason.com/blog/2016/09/06/umass-amherst-harambe-jokes-are-racist-m



> Poor Harambe. The gorilla murdered at the Cincinnati Zoo after a child wandered into its enclosure has now essentially suffered a second, equally odious death: this time at the hands of humorless University of Massachusetts residential advisors who told students to stop making Harambe jokes. These jokes "are not only derogatory but also micro-aggressions," two RAs wrote in a letter to the UMass-Amherst students who live on their floor. Failure to desist could even be a violation of Title IX, they suggested.
> You're probably wondering what's going on here. Some background: Post-death, Harambe has become a popular internet meme. "Harambe died for our sins," is one. "Harambe the Gorllia Mauled By Cecil the Lion in Animal Heaven" is another. Some people even included Harambe on a list of celebrities we lost in 2016, like Prince and David Bowie. Don't feel bad if you don't get the joke—Socialist Party presidential candidate Jill Stein was confused, too.
> 
> Another flavor of the meme is "dicks out for Harambe," which mostly consists of people chanting exactly that. Danny Trejo is somehow involved. It's this iteration that seems to have deeply offended the UMas-Amherst RAs: one gathers that some students had written "dicks out for Harambe" on each other's whiteboards.
> As it turns out, "Harambe" is also the name of the university's residential community for students of African heritage. The RAs—who identify themselves as "Ryan and Colleen" in their letter—are concerned that these students could take offense.
> Student Jarod Sasdi posted a screenshot of the letter on Twitter. The full thing is worth reading, but here's a breathlessly tone deaf snippet:"Any negative remarks regarding 'Harambe' will be seen as a direct attack to our campus's African American community. Please be careful what gets written on your whiteboards, as well as what gets written on them. If you are not the one writing these remarks, please let us or the RA on duty know."​When asked by _Campus Reform_ whether the letter would put an end to the Harambe jokes, Sasdi said "absolutely not."
> "We will stand by our friend no matter the consequences," said Sasdi in an interview. (The friend is Harambe.)
> This is all fairly hilarious. Less hilarious is the RAs' suggestion that saying or writing "dicks out for Harambe" might be a Title IX violation:"To be very clear: using… phrases/hashtags which encourage the exposition of body parts runs the risk of being reported as a Title IX incident. These are sexual assault incidences that not only get reported to Community Standards, but also to the Dean of Students. Needless to say, it is a very serious incident—especially for a first year student!
> Anyway, please be safe this weekend, and watch out for any of these phrases. We need to be sure to respect all UMass community members.​Title IX—the catch-22 of modern campus life—strikes again. There is no facet of campus life that remains undisturbed by its creeping tendrils.
> The RAs are wrong, of course: federal sex-equality laws do not prohibit students from telling stupid jokes. But the mere fact that students in a position of authority would cite Title IX as evidence of self-censorship as an official requirement of dormitory life shows how destructive the federal government's guidance on the subject has been.
> In any case, I would encourage students to write "dicks out for Harambe _and_ free speech" on their whiteboards next time. As for Colleen and Ryan: uh, chill out, okay?


Isn't it a little ironic that the people who are making fun of the whole Harambe thing never even ONCE implied any reference to African Americans, but somehow these people have linked it to African Americans ... Who's the real racist here ... the one that makes fun of Harambe, or the one that wants to protect African Americans from these jokes because then they're the only one that's actually drawing that similarity in the first place?

No one is less self-aware of their own racist attitudes more than the one that sees racial stereotyping in everything.


----------



## T0M

Add UMass-Amherst to the list of institutions that don't believe in freedom of speech.


----------



## The Dazzler

> *Nine arrested at London City Airport after Black Lives Matter protesters storm runway*
> London City Airport was brought to a standstill today after a group of Black Lives Matter activists stormed the runway protesting against the UK’s ‘racist climate crisis’.
> 
> Police said nine protestors chained themselves to a tripod in the middle of a runway to ‘highlight the UK’s environmental impact on the lives of black people’.


The nine pillocks at the protest were all white. :laugh:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773058142133518336


----------



## Reaper

The Dazzler said:


> The nine pillocks at the protest were all white. :laugh:


So let me get this straight. They think that airplanes are killing african americans and it's malicious?


----------



## DOPA

I lost about 30 IQ points watching that BLMUK video.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Well BLM UK had to find something to protest. Police have only killed 55 people in England & Wales in the last 24 years.


----------



## DOPA

2 Ton 21 said:


> Well BLM UK had to find something to protest. Police have only killed 55 people in England & Wales in the last 24 years.


Those numbers in that article are utterly frightening and insane. What is even frightening is Black Lives Matter are so backwards that they have somehow gotten people to care less about police brutality which is a huge problem in the US, so big that there are more police shootings in under a year than decades in other countries.

Just unbelievable.


----------



## The Dazzler

Reaper said:


> So let me get this straight. They think that airplanes are killing african americans and it's malicious?


Lol, it's crazier than that. A lot of black British people live in urban areas and are more likely to be exposed to pollution. Therefore that's racist and they want to block the airport expansion. They're also mad that the average passenger of the airport earns more than residents around the airport. BLMUK are looking for any reason to exist. Now they're getting attacked on twitter for having only white people at the protest. :grin2:


----------



## Reaper

L-DOPA said:


> Those numbers in that article are utterly frightening and insane. What is even frightening is Black Lives Matter are so backwards that they have somehow gotten people to care less about police brutality which is a huge problem in the US, so big that there are more police shootings in under a year than decades in other countries.
> 
> Just unbelievable.


Yeah .. but how many people does the US government prosecute annually for not having a TV license? :kobelol


----------



## stevefox1200

Here is the thing about the BLM uk thing

Many times a niche group will join a larger group purely so they can go after their original target with more support

Its like if a tiny country allied with a bigger country and then started a war with their historical enemy while claiming its for the sake of the bigger country and expecting their support


----------



## DOPA

Reaper said:


> Yeah .. but how many people does the US government prosecute annually for not having a TV license? :kobelol



Yeah, I'm not going to answer that :lol.

Fucking idiotic law..


----------



## virus21

Yeah1993 said:


> Lena Dunham sounds like the type who goes out looking for problems and is weirdly upset when there aren't any.


So she's an SJW then


----------



## Reaper

virus21 said:


> So she's an SJW then


Dunham is the ultimate poster child of SJWism.


----------



## Sincere

fpalm


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak

Sincere said:


> fpalm


Wouldn't they be able to tell what pronoun they prefer from their names? It's not like those are traditionally unisex names.


----------



## Stinger Fan

> *Calif. university latest to establish 'black-only' housing*
> 
> A California university is the latest public school of higher education to establish “black-only” co-ed housing in response to demands from African-American students seeking refuge from what they consider insensitive remarks and “microaggressions” from their white classmates.
> 
> California State University Los Angeles established the segregated housing for black students in time for the current school year, according to The College Fix. The school complied with demands issued nine months ago by the university’s Black Student Union.
> 
> “[It] would provide a cheaper alternative housing solution for Black students,” read one of the union’s demands. “This space would also serve as a safe space for [black students] to congregate, connect, and learn from each other.”
> 
> The newly debuted Halisi Scholars Black Living-Learning Community “focuses on academic excellence and learning experiences that are inclusive and non-discriminatory,” Cal State LA spokesman Robert Lopez told The College Fix.
> 
> University of Connecticut and UC Davis and Berkeley also offer black-only housing. In February, FoxNews.com reported that UConn’s main campus in Storrs launched a program slated for fall in which 40 black male undergraduates live together in on-campus housing.
> 
> Proponents believe the students can draw on their common experiences to support one another. Critics cringe at the idea of black-only housing, saying it turns decades of hard-fought racial progress on its head.
> 
> Niger Innis, the national spokesperson for the Congress of Racial Equality, said UConn may be unintentionally creating an atmosphere where black students are “the other.”
> 
> “If they wanted to go to an all-black institution, there are plenty of historically black colleges that still exist,” he told FoxNews.com. “But if they want to go to an institution that is racially diverse and integrated, then racial diversity and integration is part of it. To have a university-sanctioned segregation or separation is, to me, a bit troubling.”
> 
> The Halisi Scholars Black Living-Learning Community will be within the 192 furnished apartments on campus. Other communities tied by specific themes have their own housing, though none are designated by race.
> 
> CSULA’s Housing Services page calls it an effort to “enhance the residential experience for students who are a part of or interested in issues of concern to the black community living on campus by offering the opportunity to connect with faculty and peers, and engage in programs that focus on academic success, cultural awareness, and civic engagement.”
> 
> On its Instagram page, the Halisi community called it a “long overdue, but well deserved” achievement, Young America’s Foundation reported.
> 
> Students who seek to live in Halisi must agree to “respect the differences of others that live in my community and look for positive thing to learn from them,” “be an advocate for change if the tools and resources available are deemed inadequate,” and “accept that I am still learning and need to be open to new ideas and experiences.”
> 
> On its housing page, the school said, "We currently have a long wait list and are no longer accepting applications for Housing for the fall 2016 semester."


http://www.foxnews.com/us/2016/09/06/calif-university-latest-to-establish-black-only-housing.html

Martin Luther King is rolling in his grave. I honestly cannot believe that anyone would want this , I thought this was what African Americans fought against? Jesus, I can only shudder to think what would have happened if white students felt this way and wanted to be segregated , you'd have Barrack Obama talk about how the white man is racist. But he'll sit idly by and allows this type of crap to happen.


----------



## virus21

Stinger Fan said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2016/09/06/calif-university-latest-to-establish-black-only-housing.html
> 
> Martin Luther King is rolling in his grave. I honestly cannot believe that anyone would want this , I thought this was what African Americans fought against? Jesus, I can only shudder to think what would have happened if white students felt this way and wanted to be segregated , you'd have Barrack Obama talk about how the white man is racist. But he'll sit idly by and allows this type of crap to happen.


Oh why stop there, lets put check points on the boarders of black neighborhoods that one needs a pass to enter over leave?


----------



## Reaper

I knew London was fucked the moment they voted in a far left liberal religious feminist into power 

:kobelol


----------



## virus21

> Northwestern University has banned a full professor from campus, saying that her presence could raise safety concerns for some of her colleagues. The professor in question -- Jacqueline Stevens, a political scientist -- is an outspoken critic of the university's leaders and some of her colleagues.
> 
> Last week, Stevens created a website on which she charged that she is being punished unfairly, in retaliation for her political views and campus activism. The website quickly attracted interest from many academics nationwide, and they posted numerous criticisms of Northwestern to social media.
> 
> But some professors in Stevens's department at Northwestern say the university needed to act, and that they feared for their safety. They say that Stevens's politics and activism are irrelevant to what is going on and that it is Stevens who is denying faculty rights (those of her colleagues).
> 
> Northwestern, citing privacy rules, is not commenting on the case. And while some documents are being shared on both sides, other documents are not public.
> 
> The Professor and Her Website
> Stevens is a scholar of deportations, private prisons and immigration, among other topics. She has published books with top university presses and received a Guggenheim Fellowship.
> 
> She also has consistently been a critic of what she terms the "militarization" of higher education generally and of political science as a discipline. On the website she created, BrandNU, she describes her view of what is happening to her. She says that she was banned from campus and ordered not to contact students despite "no specific charges or evidence of wrongdoing." She characterizes what has happened to her as a case of "retaliation against [a] critic."
> 
> Stevens outlines activities that no doubt did not win her fans among Northwestern administrators. She notes a 2015 article she wrote in the journal Perspectives on Politics in which she described her research and criticized the corporate ties of Northwestern. The university is but one example, she writes, of the way "U.S. government and economic elites distort research and teaching priorities."
> 
> The website also notes that Stevens was among the faculty members who led opposition to the appointment of Karl Eikenberry, a retired Army general teaching at Stanford University, to lead a new global studies institute at Northwestern. Stevens and other faculty critics questioned Eikenberry's military ties and lack of a Ph.D. The Faculty Senate backed the appointment. But amid vocal criticism from some faculty members, students and others, Eikenberry withdrew. In a long feature article on the controversy, The Washington Postcalled Eikenberry's withdrawal "a significant embarrassment" for Northwestern.
> 
> 
> 
> Conflicts and Fears in the Department
> While Stevens associates the university's recent actions against her with her activism, others disagree.
> 
> Alvin B. Tillery Jr., associate professor and associate chair of political science (right), said that he was personally scared of Stevens and would leave Northwestern if she returned to the department. In an interview and in email messages, he said that she spread false reports about him, questioned whether "spousal/diversity hires" such as himself were "plants" from the university and said that spousal/diversity hires should not be allowed to vote in faculty meetings.
> 
> He described her bursting out in sobs and growling at him. He also said that a colleague told him that "Professor Stevens had suggested that one of her male students on the wrestling team had volunteered to enter my office and do violence to me on her behalf."
> 
> As these events escalated, Tillery said, he began to fear for his safety. Tillery also provided Inside Higher Ed with a series of emails and letters he sent to Northwestern officials saying that he felt unsafe and that something needed to be done to protect faculty members from Stevens. The emails show that Northwestern received repeated requests to do something about Stevens, and that these communications did not refer to Stevens's politics.
> 
> Tillery went out of his way in communications with Inside Higher Ed to praise Stevens as a scholar.
> 
> He said that he has been told a Northwestern investigation into charges he and Stevens made against each other backed his position. While he said he was not given a copy of the report, he is still on campus and she is not.
> 
> "The bottom line for me is that all of this stuff about Eikenberry is just posturing on Professor Stevens's part because the investigation she called for found her to be just as reckless and dangerous as many of us have known her to be for years," he said.
> 
> S. Sara Monoson, a professor and chair of political science at Northwestern, backs Tillery's view of the situation. In an email, Monoson said, "I can tell you that her original accusation against Professor Tillery early last spring and her abhorrent attacks on him now are not isolated incidents but rather part of a pattern of uncivil and threatening conduct by Stevens toward various individuals in our department (faculty, graduate and undergraduate students and staff) over the course of years.
> 
> "She has a long history at Northwestern of gross incivility toward her co-workers and some students that has caused extreme disruptions of normal department business for years. Her behavior towards colleagues and graduate students inside the department of political science was worsening in truly frightening ways last year, prompting many expressions of alarm. Yes, some members of my department worried that she seemed to be out of touch with reality and feared for the safety of the workplace."
> 
> She added that Stevens's "research and political views have no bearing on this matter whatsoever."
> 
> Asked about the statements from Tillery and Monoson, Stevens posted a new section to her website in which she disputed their statements and accused Monoson of working with administrators on "a witch hunt" against her. She said that all of the statements about her causing people to fear her are based on false information. She also questioned the fairness of the Northwestern investigation into the various charges.
> 
> As to why she is unpopular with some colleagues, Stevens wrote, "While I am a social being and value collegiality, I understand collegiality, especially in a university, to require honesty and integrity. I value these qualities more than I value people liking me. I do not set out to alienate people, but if I come to seem alien to them, it may be because I do not (over)value their desire for my conformity, in research, in scholarship and in pedagogy. Just as they earned the right to advance professionally by following tacit rules, my Ph.D. earned me the prerogative to challenge these rules."
> 
> Faculty Senate Role
> Laurie Zoloth, president of the Northwestern Faculty Senate and a professor of religious studies, medical humanities and bioethics, said that she has heard from a few faculty members about Stevens's website. But she said that Northwestern divisions outside of medicine and law haven't started the academic year yet, so the campus is relatively quiet.
> 
> She said that the Senate has a committee to investigate and offer views on actions involving faculty rights. Via email, she said, "As a scholar, I believe that understanding the complexities of events requires careful, detailed and specific research prior to a conclusion. To assess the fairness of treatment is the task of the committee on cause and that is exactly why it exists. As the president of the Senate, my role is to support and trust my faculty colleagues on the committee, so that they can do this important work."
> 
> Zoloth said Sunday that Stevens had "just now" requested such a review by the Senate committee.


http://www.businessinsider.com/northwestern-university-bans-professor-from-campus-over-safety-concern-2016-9


----------



## Miss Sally

Reaper said:


> I knew London was fucked the moment they voted in a far left liberal religious feminist into power
> 
> :kobelol


Hilarious and he's the clown who banned ads he thought were too sexual. Can these people ever get what they stand for correct?


----------



## Reaper

Miss Sally said:


> Hilarious and he's the clown who banned ads he thought were too sexual. Can these people ever get what they stand for correct?


Technically he banned those ads not because they were sexual but because they were offensive to the obese bitches and the pro-fat feminishits. But yah .. This is what politics are like these days. I really want to go back 20 years ago when things were much simpler and PC cunts were getting the shit they deserved and not the ability to pass laws. 

Here's another one


> (K.R.) Sixty years ago blacks fought and in some cases died to end segregation. Today many blacks are fighting for a return to segregation.
> 
> Black student groups are increasingly calling for segregated housing on campus. At Cal State Los Angeles, the Black Student Union issued a set of demands in response to what it contends are “racially insensitive remarks” and “microaggressions” by professors and students. One demand was for a “CSLA housing space delegated for Black students.” The university was only too happy to accommodate the demands. Cal State LA now joins UConn, UC Davis and Berkeley in offering segregated housing dedicated to black students.
> 
> In Nashville, Black Lives Matter is protesting the local public library's decision not to allow it to hold meetings there. The group has a rule, said Joshua Crutchfield, an organizer of the Nashville chapter: Only blacks or other minorities are allowed to attend. That means whites are excluded, which violates the library's policy against segregation.
> 
> These are just a few examples of a disturbing movement that seeks to roll back the inclusionary gains made by Martin Luther King Jr. and others. One wonders what civil rights leaders of the past would have thought of today's protesters...
> 
> SOURCES: http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-now/2016/02/19/black-lives-matter-meetings/80637498/
> http://www.thecollegefix.com/post/28906/
> http://www.wnd.com/2015/11/activists-enforce-segregation-black-only-healing-space/


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Reaper said:


> Technically he banned those ads not because they were sexual but because they were offensive to the obese bitches and the pro-fat feminishits. But yah .. This is what politics are like these days. I really want to go back 20 years ago when things were much simpler and PC cunts were getting the shit they deserved and not the ability to pass laws.
> 
> Here's another one


Does this mean at some point Thurgood Marshall is going to be seen as the bad guy for winning Brown v. Board of Education?


----------



## virus21

> There’s been a lot of debate, appropriately enough, about University of Chicago dean John Ellison’s letter warning freshmen not to expect “safe spaces” and “trigger warnings” on campus. Much of that debate has focused on free speech – and rightly so. But there’s a larger issue at play.
> 
> Ellison’s defense of academic freedom raises an important question: What’s a college education for? Is it simply for job training? Many people seem to think so. They go to get a certain degree that will enable them to pursue a certain career. Get in, study, get that sheepskin, get out, start making the bucks, right?
> 
> But that narrow view, however pragmatic it may seem, is a good way to cheat yourself. Because college should mean more than that. It should sharpen your intellect, expose you to new ideas, develop your ability to think critically, and enable you to reflect on the purpose of the well-developed life.
> 
> You can’t do that in the cramped atmosphere created by political correctness. You need academic freedom.
> 
> The brain isn’t a muscle in the physical sense, but in the educational sense, that’s exactly what it is. And a muscle that isn’t exercised atrophies. It’s weak and unable to do anything useful. You have to make it work.
> 
> So when you go into the gym, or slip on your jogging shoes, or do whatever exercise you do, you don’t coddle your body. You push it. It will tell you it’s tired, that the exercise is hard, that it wants to quit. It wants a “safe space,” but you don’t give it one, and why? Because you know it won’t get stronger unless you challenge it.
> 
> That’s exactly what a college education should do for your mind. You wouldn’t work with a trainer who gave you a bunch of powderpuff exercises and made sure you never broke a sweat. And why? Because you know it would be a waste of time – that you’d never improve, never get stronger.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet a lot of people expect a college professor – a trainer of the mind – to go easy on them. They demand “trigger warnings” before they encounter the horror of a different point of view. In fact, they prefer to be shielded altogether. They huff, they cry, they rage if they hear someone say something that doesn’t align with what they already think.
> 
> Of course, “think” is too generous a word for what they’re doing. They’ve adopted a certain worldview – not through the use of reason, but through osmosis. Their opinions on every topic under the sun carry the same weight as the laws of physics. Someone who doesn’t agree with them on, say, climate change, might as well be claiming the sun sets in the east.
> 
> It’s a sign of how coddled they’ve been since birth. Imagine going all the way through elementary and high school in a protective bubble. It’s a shame that college professors have to engage in such remedial work, and I don’t blame them for wanting to throw up their hands and pass the little darlings along. But just because everyone before them has abdicated their responsibilities doesn’t mean they should, too.
> 
> “Don’t try to shut folks out, don’t try to shut them down, no matter how much you might disagree with them,” President Obama said in a commencement speech at Howard University. “There’s been a trend around the country of trying to get colleges to disinvite speakers with a different point of view, or disrupt a politician’s rally. Don’t do that, no matter how ridiculous or offensive you might find the things that come out of their mouths.”
> 
> He’s right. So is John Ellison, who’s done his students a great favor. It’s time to stop tiptoeing through the minefield of political correctness. It’s time to read widely, listen carefully, debate respectfully – and think.


http://cnsnews.com/commentary/ed-feulner/clearing-minefield-political-correctness


----------



## Mutant God

Stupid_Smark said:


> Wouldn't they be able to tell what pronoun they prefer from their names? It's not like those are traditionally unisex names.


Thats not why they did it, they did it just in case the person identified with a different gender then what they were born with: trans, cross-dressers, etc



Reaper said:


> *Dunham* is the ultimate poster child of SJWism.


Really? I didn't know Jeff was a SJW lol


----------



## deepelemblues

2 Ton 21 said:


> Does this mean at some point Thurgood Marshall is going to be seen as the bad guy for winning Brown v. Board of Education?


Eventually this nonsense will come full circle and they'll just be good old black separatists before they fade into the backdrop of history as other movements and people actually raise the material living standards of black people in America. Just like black separatists faded from prominence before when conditions improved for the general mass of black people. Only a very small number of these people are doing anything that will actually help poor blacks be not poor anymore and when someone else does - which inevitably will happen - no one is going to pay any attention to the racial safe space folks anymore.


----------



## BruiserKC

BruiserKC said:


> Meanwhile...as the East Coast refuses to accept that the Left Coast can have any say as far as PC bullshit and ridiculous fuckery run amok...this story from Murrica's Capital...courtesy of Fox News.com.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *2-year-old girl fined in Washington for allegedly littering*
> 
> Published September 03, 2016 FoxNews.com
> 
> 
> A 2-year-old girl in Washington D.C. received a $75 citation from police Thursday for allegedly littering near an alley by her home.
> 
> Teresa Westover, whose 2-year-old daughter received a citation, told Fox 5 DC that she called the Department of Public Works but they refused to void the ticket.
> 
> “Can you believe they issued a ticket to her for littering?” Westover told the station. “And Harper at the time of course goes, ‘That’s not good,’ because we know that we don’t throw trash on the ground.”
> 
> According to The Washington Post, the sanitation workers found the piece of trash with the girl’s name on it and she received the ticket. Westover contended that her daughter didn’t haul trash to the alley.
> 
> Westover’s neighbors said they don’t want to start seeing littering enforcement because their alley in their neighborhood has become a dumping ground for things like stereos and lawnmowers.
> 
> The Department of Public Works told Fox 5 DC in a statement that they’re working with Westover in order to get the situation settled.
> 
> "DPW’s Solid Waste Education and Enforcement Program is responsible for inspecting sanitation violations to ensure cleanliness is maintained throughout District neighborhoods. The work they do goes a long way toward minimizing rodent infestation and health hazards.
> 
> “Inspectors always evaluate the contents of the waste that appears to be in violation and use identifying information found within the waste to issue a citation. In this instance, we are working with the resident to gather the necessary documentation to dismiss the violation inadvertently given to the two-year old.”
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Are you kidding me? A two-year-old child gets a $75 ticket for supposedly throwing a piece of paper with her name on it into the alley. Is the city that desperate to make its budget that whether or not this young girl pays the fine out of her piggy bank will determine whether Washington, D.C., goes freaking bankrupt?
> 
> *SMMFH*:serious:


Don't know what the rules are in regards to quoting yourself...but doing a follow-up on this story. Turns out the DC Department of Public Works investigated and the 2-year-old will not have to pay the ticket. Perhaps there is hope after all in our fucked-up society.


----------



## SpeedStick

Who controls the internet? 

RIP Youtube, Youtube News Rules


----------



## Reaper

deepelemblues said:


> Eventually this nonsense will come full circle and they'll just be good old black separatists before they fade into the backdrop of history as other movements and people actually raise the material living standards of black people in America. Just like black separatists faded from prominence before when conditions improved for the general mass of black people. Only a very small number of these people are doing anything that will actually help poor blacks be not poor anymore and when someone else does - which inevitably will happen - no one is going to pay any attention to the racial safe space folks anymore.


Let's not ignore the colleges that are teaching and now enabling the safe space hysteria not just for black regressives but all other stupid groups. 

Racial segregation and race wars are the logical extension of the very things these colleges are teaching.

The source needs to be corrected somehow. This isn't one of those situations where the free marketplace of ideas is going to take care of the bad ideas because there would be no one left to counter the bad ideas after 50-75 years of biased college indoctrination.


----------



## yeahbaby!

The news orgs that continually report these ridiculous stories need to take a big hit of responsibility for the madness that it spreads, seemingly spawning more stories in a demented mutation cycle.

I don't believe all of the issues raised by so-called PC groups are without merit, but it's quite obvious by this thread that a whole lot of them are completely insane, and it's as plain as day the media is more than happy to report on any old thing to get the clicks and reads. 

Sometimes I wonder how big are these issues actually IRL without their media exposure - I mean, 9 people turning up for a protest at an airport? Before the internet that would get laughed out of the newsroom and they wouldn't have bothered.

These issues that are so non-sensical and stupid they deserve the same regard as the boozy religious nut on the corner yelling about Satan returning and how we all need to repent.

STOP THE INANE STORY MEDIA CYCLE


----------



## Reaper

yeahbaby! said:


> STOP THE INANE STORY MEDIA CYCLE


You sound triggered. 

If you don't understand the point of a thread, then why are you even in it? It almost seems like you're coming in here to get triggered. It's like sadomasochism.

Lastly, I'm just surprised that 7 pages of a thread containing numerous stories hasn't made you realize that this stuff is effecting lives to the extent that this warrants a national discussion. The fact that these sub-groups were ignored for 20 years has led to them becoming more extreme. 

What's the next step if we keep ignoring them? 5 cops getting shot in a major american city? Oh wait .. that already happened. People losing their jobs because someone tweeted them out of context and doxxed them? People being prosecuted for disagreeing with women? People and their mothers committing suicide over false rape allegations and mass public shaming? Comedians losing jobs over jokes? 

Oh wait. That shit's already happening.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> Turns out the DC Department of Public Works investigated and the 2-year-old will not have to pay the ticket. Perhaps there is hope after all in our fucked-up society.


Another example of #WhitePrivilege. We all know if that girl had been black some evil white cracker cops would have shown up at her house to kill her.


----------



## Reaper

:kobelol 

Some of these fuckers didn't even realize that Rowling gave them Dumbledore of all people. But of course, they want a sexy man for their fucked up slasher fiction, not a dignified old man so they didn't even remember that. 



> *JK Rowling faces ‘tons of abuse’ from LGBT Harry Potter fans*
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Williams
> 7th September 2016, 12:17 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK Rowling hit back at disgruntled fans (Getty Images/Twitter) The author has been accused of failing to defend the LGBT community and rejecting her queer fans.
> JK Rowling has hit back after receiving “tons of abuse” from disgruntled Harry Potter fans after she supposedly confirmed that Sirius Black is not gay.
> Although Rowling has never confirmed Black’s sexuality, some LGBT fans of the franchise have long believed the character to be attracted to the same sex.
> The backlash began after the author changed her Twitter bio to seven obscure answers to unspecified “FAQs”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many fans linked her last few answers – “5) No he isn’t, 6) No, he really isn’t, 7) Yes, I’m sure” – to questions surrounding Black’s sexuality.
> The announcement infuriated some Twitter users, who quickly began slamming the author under the #JKRowlingIsOverParty hashtag.
> Some ‘fans’ declared her a “traitor to the LGBT cause”, with others claiming the author – who recently defended Olympian Tom Daley from anti-gay trolls – is actually a “homophobe”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This led to Rowling fans leaping to the much-loved writer’s defence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, as the author later clarified, the questions did not even relate to the character.
> When quizzed on the matter by a curious fan, Rowling responded: “No, the last three ‘answers’ in my bio refer to the person who has dominated my notifications for the past 5 days.” Jeremy Corbyn, perhaps?
> She later responded to another fan, saying there was “no news” regarding Black’s sexuality, with people “just leaping to mistaken conclusions and a ton of abuse.”
> “I’d just like to say, because it would be downright rude not to, THANK YOU for the huge number of wonderful messages I’ve been sent tonight,” she wrote later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The author continued: “Twitter’s a strange place at times, but for every bit of hate I’ve received I’ve always had so much more love and support. Obrigada a todos!”
> Rowling has become known for giving brilliant responses on social media – especially when supporting or defending the LGBY community.
> Highlights include a recent response to the Westboro Baptist Church (WBC), who took offence to the idea of Rowling’s creation Dumbledore – who she revealed was gay in 2007 – marrying fellow wizard Gandalf.


----------



## Miss Sally

Harry Potter is trash but I feel sorry for the author, did a bunch of whiny shippers not get their way? While people should have input to a certain degree on media, what they like/don't like, questions and the sort. It seems as though now they want to personally take someone else's property and bend it to their will. It's odd how entitled people can be.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak

Mutant God said:


> Thats not why they did it, they did it just in case the person identified with a different gender then what they were born with: trans, cross-dressers, etc
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I didn't know Jeff was a SJW lol


I understand that, but don't Trans people often change their names to something more appropriate to the gender they feel is right? The only way I'd see this being a factor is when they don't know the individuals name and the individual doesn't have a obvious gender.


----------



## Cooper09

JK Rowling is yet another leftie who has been stabbed in the back by her fellow lefties. HHH has your back better than these people.


----------



## Reaper

Miss Sally said:


> Harry Potter is trash but I feel sorry for the author, did a bunch of whiny shippers not get their way? While people should have input to a certain degree on media, what they like/don't like, questions and the sort. It seems as though now they want to personally take someone else's property and bend it to their will. It's odd how entitled people can be.


The problem is that these people have easy access to celebs and that's really it imo. All these shitstorms die the minute celebs revoke their access to these stupid entitled fucks. 

Celeb abuse is a significantly growing problem right now and it saddens me to see stupid little fucks with inconsequential lives probably bagging groceries or flipping burgers try to insinuate that they're equal to or better than some of the most successful and hard working people on earth just because they're pretend activists. People won't admit it, but this is one of the worst things about socialism .. This idea that as human beings we're inherently equal .. We're not.

It's not what we are that defines us, it's what we do.


----------



## Miss Sally

Reaper said:


> The problem is that these people have easy access to celebs and that's really it imo. All these shitstorms die the minute celebs revoke their access to these stupid entitled fucks.
> 
> Celeb abuse is a significantly growing problem right now and it saddens me to see stupid little fucks with inconsequential lives probably bagging groceries or flipping burgers try to insinuate that they're equal to or better than some of the most successful and hard working people on earth just because they're pretend activists. People won't admit it, but this is one of the worst things about socialism .. This idea that as human beings we're inherently equal .. We're not.
> 
> It's not what we are that defines us, it's what we do.


I agree! Voicing your opinion is one thing but to shame a Celeb for not doing what you want? Creative content makers need to avoid placating to the masses unless the idea set forth is good, ideas from shippers and fanfic people can go die in a fire for trying to make what they think should happen, well happen. Trying to say an author/celeb isn't doing enough for (Insert community here) is just a lame way to try and force your will onto others.

What's worse is the celebs that pander to these dimwits and encourage this behavior of entitlement. I really don't know why as a society we place any value in the words of most entertainers, they just go with the flow and never really speak their minds. Twitter is just a cesspool of idiocy. I gave up my twitter and thankfully was several months ago before the stupidity got really bad. 

You're right people are not equal, everyone is entitled to an opinion but that does not mean people must listen or comply with said opinion. Even a broken clock is right two times a day, doesn't mean you rely on it to tell time. The idea all cultures and people are equal is laughable and impossible to even make work even if we tried.


----------



## The Dazzler

Stupid_Smark said:


> I understand that, but don't Trans people often change their names to something more appropriate to the gender they feel is right? The only way I'd see this being a factor is when they don't know the individuals name and the individual doesn't have a obvious gender.


It's for the new pronouns. They, Them, Their / Ze, Zir, Zirs / Ze, Hir, Hirs. 












yeahbaby! said:


> The news orgs that continually report these ridiculous stories need to take a big hit of responsibility for the madness that it spreads


What madness does it spread?



yeahbaby! said:


> Sometimes I wonder how big are these issues actually IRL without their media exposure - I mean, 9 people turning up for a protest at an airport? Before the internet that would get laughed out of the newsroom and they wouldn't have bothered.


It only got attention because flights in and out of the airport were cancelled, delayed or diverted for those six hours. I didn't know BLMuk was a thing until recently. They usually don't get much attention here unless it's newsworthy.


----------



## virus21

> Cornell is hiring a dean of students whose job it will be to promote diversity on campus and protect the delicate sensibilities of Cornell’s next crop of Ivy League social justice warriors.
> 
> So far, though, the interview process isn’t going particularly well for one top candidate, Vijay Pendakur, who held a “diversity townhall” with students to persuade them to support his candidacy. He hit all the right notes at first, stressing social justice as a “marathon and not a sprint,” committing to elevating the dialogue on “campus inclusion” and making “trans-inclusion” a formative part of his tenure.
> 
> And then, he dared to say that he’d consider all students when making decisions as the dean of students. “If I say, ‘The dean’s area of focus is diversity and inclusion,’ the unspoken thought in response often is, ‘Oh, so he’s here for only the marginalized students,'” he told the crowd. “So we need to undo that, because that is a deeply problematic framework. If we’re going to make progress, it needs to be everyone’s conversation.”
> 
> Obviously, that was the wrong answer. And while it was merely one sentence in an otherwise perfectly SJW appeal, the school’s “vice president for diversity of inclusion” was immediately scandalized.
> 
> “I’d like to hear more on how that kind of approach and philosophy still puts the concerns of minority students, students of color, underrepresented students, LGBTQ-identifying students and students with disabilities at the forefront,” Julia Montejo told the student newspaper. “Underrepresented students feel really afraid to speak up and oftentimes those with more privilege in the room are more likely to take up more vocal and physical space.”
> 
> Pendakur made a bold attempt to recover, pointing out that a dean of students has to care for and represent an entire collegiate body, but the damage was already done. It’s highly unlikely Pendakur will make it much farther in the process.
> 
> Cornell has become a premiere social justice school in the last several years, introducing classes in “Advancing Social Justice” as well as a campus “Social Justice Program” that ensures Cornell’s social justice warriors have a voice in campus administration and are involved in official school policy (it’s currently hiring a program coordinator).
> 
> Last year, the school held a “social justice art event” with one artist who compared the Republican Party to the Taliban, and another who depicted the GOP elephant sexually assaulting a woman.


http://heatst.com/culture-wars/cornell-diversity-chief-candidate-in-hot-water-after-suggesting-all-students-matter/


----------



## Sincere

fpalm


----------



## yeahbaby!

The Dazzler said:


> What madness does it spread?
> 
> 
> It only got attention because flights in and out of the airport were cancelled, delayed or diverted for those six hours. I didn't know BLMuk was a thing until recently. They usually don't get much attention here unless it's newsworthy.


It spreads more stupid organisations doing their own stupid shit like demanding race specific dorms or institutions that would barely make a blip on anyone's radar if it weren't for the outrage industry consistently reporting it.

I'm talking specifically about stuff that concerns a tiny percentage of populations IRL but it's made bigger by media making it seem bigger and inspiring just as inane stuff.


Ok so I understand why the airport thing was reported if planes couldn't take off, but there has been plenty of other 'protests' about supposed injustices that have contained 30 people showing up, and the media reports it just for the sake of it when it's irrelevant.


----------



## virus21

> Students at Oklahoma University have taken to Twitter to share what they are describing as incidents of discrimination and harassment and draw attention to the university’s failed efforts to promote diversity and inclusion.
> 
> Using the hashtag #yOUrbad, students have been sharing stories about microagressions they face, the hostile climate on campus for People of Color, and other such violations of the norms of inclusion and tolerance.
> 
> The originator of the effort, management information systems senior Emily Pham, tells the OU Daily student newspaper that she was angered that the university recently received an award for its efforts to promote diversity and inclusion on campus.
> 
> “I think (OU President David Boren) is only pleased to be recognized for a goal that the university has yet to attain,” she said. “If it’s a goal that you don’t follow through on and you don’t commit your efforts to building an inclusive experience for people of color, women, people with disabilities, LGBTQIA and other groups at OU, then your diversity numbers are worth nothing.”
> 
> By Thursday morning, dozens of students had complained about a number of problems still faced by the university. Among them:
> 
> 
> Transphobia:
> 
> Same prof consistently used gender as example of dichotomous variable b/c "it's easy, there's only two options." Transphobia much? #yOUrbad
> 
> — Lena Tenney (@Lena10E) September 7, 2016
> Otherization:
> 
> When undocumented folx are called "illegal aliens" in lecture, its easy to understand their otherization in the university #yOUrbad
> 
> — champagnepupi (@wtftsanch) September 6, 2016
> Inappropriate jokes:
> 
> When faculty members openly joke about microaggressions at a meeting to discuss campus climate. #yOUrbad
> 
> — Shane R. Brady (@Dr_Pracademic) September 8, 2016
> Erasing statements
> 
> OU President David Boren makes extremely harmful and erasing statements without flinching. Gets awarded. #yOUrbad https://t.co/6ldGFlmqZK
> 
> — Indigenize OU (@IndigenizeOU) September 6, 2016
> Improper gender usage:
> 
> when your WGS professor uses the terms female and woman interchangeably #yOUrbad
> 
> — emily rose (@zuzuzuspetals) September 6, 2016
> Latinx racism:
> 
> Having Greek life that uses caricatures of Latinx populations for parties and furthering anti-Latinx racism #yOUrbad
> 
> — Nicolas Juarez (@nijuarez) September 7, 2016
> Most of the tweets are so far in support of the maligned students, but there are a few voices of dissent:
> 
> #yOUrbad I've never seen so many self entitled BS opinions from SJW special snowflakes in one place. You all make me ashamed to attend OU.
> 
> — BoomerSooner! (@NickoliLion) September 8, 2016
> @yourbadOU #yOUrbad #yOUrWhining pic.twitter.com/wErzM0k02m
> 
> — Zack Butler (@EngineerZack) September 8, 2016


http://heatst.com/culture-wars/oklahoma-university-students-mount-protest-over-otherization-use-of-gender-pronouns/


----------



## The Dazzler

yeahbaby! said:


> It spreads more stupid organisations doing their own stupid shit like demanding race specific dorms or institutions that would barely make a blip on anyone's radar if it weren't for the outrage industry consistently reporting it.


I see. It probably does encourage more of it. I have a friend who goes to similar protests and getting in the newspaper is a big thing to her.

The nine BLMUK protestors are being charged. One of them has a photo on facebook where he covered himself in mud and joked about being in 'the mistrels'. Apparently they're environmentalists using BLMUK for their own agenda.


----------



## Reaper

> http://www.westernjournalism.com/an...tm_content=2016-09-09&utm_campaign=manualpost
> 
> *Ann Coulter Hopes ‘Little Snowflakes’ Learn A Lesson From How She Handled Roast*
> 
> 
> 
> While participants in any Comedy Central celebrity roast must expect some crass and derogatory remarks, conservative author Ann Coulter received an especially harsh reception during her appearance on the network’s recent tribute to actor Rob Lowe.
> In a subsequent interview on USA Radio Network’s _Trending Today USA_, host Rusty Humphries told the pundit that he was “disgusted” by the way she was treated by the other roast participants and the audience.
> “It wasn’t right, it wasn’t funny and I’m sorry you went through that,” he told Coulter.
> For the controversial commentator, who acknowledged her participation in the program was primarily to promote her new book, the backlash was all in a day’s work.
> “It wasn’t funny,” she told Humphries. “I’ll agree with you there. But I don’t especially mind. We know we’re getting close to the target when they get so hysterical.”
> 
> 
> Her ability to take the verbal abuse in stride, Coulter said, should inspire easily offended Americans to “develop a little thicker skin” when interacting with others.
> 
> 
> *“If I can sit for two hours and listen to Ann Coulter is the C-word,” she said, “I think maybe the rest of the little snowflakes can get over their horror when we see words like ‘illegal alien.'”*
> 
> 
> When Humphries asked his guest if she was shocked by how vicious the vitriol became, she said that was not the surprising part.
> *“I was surprised it was so unfunny,” she said, “and I was surprised I was the focus. It was billed as the Rob Lowe roast. My name should have been on the marquis.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coulter cited her experience as a regular on Bill Maher’s former political talk show as the reason she expected such boorishness from the roast’s largely B-list panel.
> 
> 
> *“That’s always the problem,” she said. “I know from my many years of doing Politically Incorrect the big stars are always perfectly charming. It’s the has-beens and wannabes who will just be vicious — and this is an entire dais of them.”*
> 
> 
> While she maintained her assertion that the harsh treatment did not faze her, insisting her “whole life has been an Ann Coulter roast,” she did admit it is “kind of an outrage that I have to go through this to get anyone to mention my book.”
> 
> 
> The bestselling author released her latest book, _In Trump We Trust: E Pluribus Awesome!_, days before the roast aired.


There's some serious ownage in there :kobelol 

Obviously, this goes without saying that I don't support her or her ideologies. She's a complete and utter nutjob for the most part. However, she does have a point there.


----------



## TKOK

Sincere said:


> fpalm


----------



## virus21

> Conservative students attending a community college in Southern California say campus leaders worked to cancel their Sept. 11 memorial, and what’s more, a history professor tore down their “Never Forget” remembrance posters.
> 
> The students, who attend Saddleback College and are members of the Young Americans for Freedom group, filmed on Thursday history Professor Margot Lovett tear down posters with images showing various terrorists acts and the words “Never Forget.”
> 
> Lovett, chair of the history department, told the students they did not have permission to hang them, the video shows.
> 
> The actions of Lovett, who in 2001 endorsed a statement blaming U.S. imperialism for the 9/11 attacks, came after campus leaders used bureaucratic red tape to try to shut down the conservative students’ previously approved Sept. 11 memorial.
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle Chiu, a 21-year-old junior and the Young Americans for Freedom chapter’s vice chair, told The College Fix campus leaders refused to grant their club active status because officials want to change some parts of the group’s bylaws. With that, he said, a previously approved 9/11 memorial slated for Sept. 8 was canceled.
> 
> “The funny thing is that these are the exact same documents we submitted last year with no problem at all,” Chiu said. “This technically keeps us from active status, thus giving the Student Development Office what they feel is justification for canceling our event. An event the same office approved a couple weeks before.”
> 
> “Due to the cancellation of the 9/11 Never Forget Project, all of the reservations for equipment, space on campus, as well as official notifications to campus groups were forfeited,” he added.
> 
> neverforgetUndeterred, the students went ahead on Thursday to mark the anniversary of the terrorist attacks. As they placed American flags in the ground for each person killed on Sept. 11, Lovett came by and tore down their posters. (Poster image, YAF)
> 
> Saddleback officials did not respond to repeated phone calls and emails Wednesday and Thursday from The College Fix seeking comment. Lovett also could not be reached for comment.
> 
> Chiu said despite Lovett tearing down their posters, they inserted all their flags in the ground to mark the anniversary, and the flags remained up all day.
> 
> Ultimately, he said, he is disappointed by his school leaders.
> 
> “I honestly felt like Saddleback was better than this. I am very disappointed that we cannot come together as a higher learning establishment to remember the lives that were lost on 9/11,” Chiu said. “It breaks my heart to see such petty reasoning as to why we can’t honor fallen Americans.”
> 
> Editor’s note: On Friday, after the article was published, Saddleback College officials released a statement on the matter:
> 
> Saddleback College supports student clubs and their right to organize and exercise their freedom of speech. At the beginning of each academic year, in order to organize meetings and hold events, student clubs must go through an activation process that includes an orientation, the establishment of a club constitution and by-laws, and the appointment of a faculty adviser.
> 
> Young Americans for Freedom contacted the college’s student development office before fall semester classes began to state their intention to plan an event commemorating 9/11. The director made clear that the students would have to complete the club activation process before the event could be approved. As of today the students have not completed the requirements to form a club.
> 
> On September 8th, the students posted stickers and flyers on several campus buildings, which is a violation of South Orange County Community College District policy. The students also did this without first seeking approval from college administration. However, flyers that were posted by the students in the free speech areas on campus have not been removed by college personnel.
> 
> The director of student life has reached out to the students and invited them to meet and discuss the steps that can be taken to work collaboratively with the college in the future and in accordance with college and district policies and procedures.


http://www.thecollegefix.com/post/28952/


----------



## Loudness

These people just want attention, I stopped caring about these things months ago. As soon as you filter LGBT/Feminists/SJWs etc out they don't exist anymore in your life. What are attentionwhores without receiving attention? Worthless.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

He actually tried to reach out to her after the incident (6:48). Plugged a women in addiction recovery charity. Seems like a humongously nice guy.


----------



## Genking48

Should have said that she should bring her friend as he after all is Hugh Mongus.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Sincere said:


> fpalm


:maury :HA :ha

Biologically women are the ONLY gender that menstruate

:leo


----------



## 2 Ton 21

http://politics.blog.ajc.com/2016/07/13/andrew-young-i-apologize-for-calling-protesters-unlovable-little-brats/



> *Andrew Young: I apologize for calling protesters ‘unlovable little brats’*
> 
> That was a quick backtrack: Legendary civil rights activist Andrew Young apologized for calling some of the protesters marching against police violence “unlovable little brats.”
> 
> He told WSB’s Sophia Choi on Tuesday that he never meant to offend the protesters, only to thank the police officers who showed restraint during the demonstrations.Andrew Young
> 
> Here’s more from WSB:
> 
> “I apologize if I got overemotional,” Young told Choi about the comment.
> 
> …
> 
> Young said that comment was directed only at the young protesters who tried to provoke police and those who tried to run onto the interstate, putting lives in danger.
> 
> “I was panicked,” Young told Choi. “I was anxious, lest some of these young people run out on an expressway.”
> 
> Young said even his own granddaughter had some choice words for him.
> 
> “She said she was ashamed of me and she said, ‘You ought to know better,’” Young said.
> 
> Young, a former U.S. ambassador, made the initial comments Sunday when he was asked to talk to a few dozen officers at a southwest Atlanta precinct. They came shortly after a standoff between police officers and thousands of protesters who tried to block the interstate in downtown Atlanta late Friday.
> 
> “These kids are able to show off with no consequences. I just hope they get tired of it,” Young said Sunday, adding that he worried they will “mess up the climate we have taken 50 years to build.”
> 
> Incensed by the remarks, the Georgia NAACP suggested that Young retire. From our AJC colleague Richard Halicks:
> 
> The extraordinary résumé of the 84-year-old Young — lieutenant of the Rev. Martin Luther King Jr., congressman, U.N. ambassador, two-term Atlanta mayor, businessman — affords him the opportunity to speak out where and when he pleases. But his meeting with Atlanta police officers did not sit well with some who usually count themselves as admirers.
> 
> “While not discounting Andrew Young’s historical contributions to this nation’s progress, Mr. Young cannot cloak himself with the memory of Dr. King and expect that serious students of the civil rights movement will not call foul on his statements denigrating legitimate protest only to appease his establishment and corporate friends,” state NAACP President Francys Johnson said in a statement Monday.
> 
> * Johnson said Young should demand an end to police shootings of black Americans or “go quickly and quietly into a well-deserved retirement.”*


The man was an architect of the civil rights movement in the 60s. He marched all over Alabama. Was arrested multiple times. Was assaulted. Received credible death threats. He literally watched Martin Luther King die before his eyes. He was the 2nd black mayor of Atlanta. A former congressman and U.S. ambassador to the U.N. What would he possibly know about accomplishing changes in government and police policy inside and outside of the system? Just shut up and go off into retirement because you doubt some of the protesters' motives and some of their tactics. fpalm


----------



## deepelemblues

It's so funny reading the statements of these whackjobs, it's like waking up in China circa 1968. The Red Guard mentality is alive and well. 

The Cultural Revolution failed just as these dimbulbs will.


----------



## virus21

> A 9/11 memorial was vandalized at Los Angeles' Occidental College on the 15th anniversary of the terror attack.
> 
> On Saturday night, 2,997 American flags were placed in the college's quad by the Occidental College Republican Club, one for each of the victims who died 15 years ago.
> 
> "At midnight early this morning, vandals crushed, snapped, and threw in the garbage every single flag. Not one was left in the ground. Not only did they destroy the memorial, they put posters and flyers up that shamed the victims of 9/11," the student organization wrote on Facebook.
> 
> 
> "Most of Occidental was asleep at 1 A.M. but not fifteen of us," the Facebook post read. "Students rallied together to get those flags out of the garbage and up in the quad. This is beyond politics, this is about those lives that were so tragically taken."
> 
> Occidental College issued a statement saying they don’t know yet who is responsible for the incident, but that they are investigating “and will take disciplinary action.”
> 
> Some argued that displaying the flags could be considered a "microaggression" and "trigger" some students.
> 
> On Tuesday morning, Ainsley Earhardt talked to Alan Bliss, president of the school's Republican Club and one of the organizers of the memorial.
> 
> Bliss said one of his friends placed a flag for her mother, who was on the 103rd floor of one of the towers on 9/11.
> 
> "Talk about triggered. Just think about how she felt when she saw the flag representing her mom in the trash bin," said Bliss.
> 
> The following sign was posted on the trash bin by those who destroyed the memorial:
> 
> View image on Twitter
> View image on Twitter
> Follow
> The chosen 1 @darren_dazmav
> RIP the 2,966 Americans who died in 9/11 and the 1,455,590 innocent Iraqis who died for something they didn't do!
> 8:10 AM - 10 Sep 2016
> 717 717 Retweets 583 583 likes


http://insider.foxnews.com/2016/09/12/vandals-destroy-911-memorial-occidental-college-campus

No shame what so fucking ever.


----------



## Simply Flawless

virus21 said:


> http://insider.foxnews.com/2016/09/12/vandals-destroy-911-memorial-occidental-college-campus
> 
> No shame what so fucking ever.


Not being funny but can we seriously shoot these fuckers that cry "wah im triggered" over every little fucking thing about life. I mean can we? We don't really need them in the human race right?


----------



## Miss Sally

Simply Flawless said:


> :maury :HA :ha
> 
> Biologically women are the ONLY gender that menstruate
> 
> :leo


Biology is a social construct! :nerd:


----------



## DOPA

@CJ; @Reaper @MissSally; @TheDazzler @Tater

*Theresa May Blasts Culture Of “Safe Spaces” In Universities​*
https://www.buzzfeed.com/emilyashto...n-universities?utm_term=.yfVb3znxx#.tyQdwDbEE



> Theresa May has criticised the culture of “safe spaces” in British universities, which she warned was “quite extraordinary” and stifling open debate.
> The prime minister said she agreed with Tory MP Victoria Atkins’ claim that freedom of speech was being shut down by students with “a sense of righteous entitlement”.
> A number of universities have set up “safe spaces” on campus where certain actions deemed offensive, particularly to minority groups, are banned. That has sparked a backlash among some students who believe free speech should be protected.
> At Prime Minister’s Questions on Wednesday, Atkins, MP for Louth and Horncastle, said: “Freedom of speech is a fundamental British value which is undermined by so-called safe spaces in our universities where a sense of righteous entitlement by a minority of students means that their wish not to be offended shuts down debate.
> “As students around the country return to their places of learning at the start of this new academic year, do you agree that university is precisely the place for lively debate and the fear of being offended must not trump freedom of speech?”
> May replied: “I absolutely agree with you, We want our universities not just to be places of learning but to be places where there can be open debate which is challenged and people can get involved in that.
> “And I think everyone is finding this context of safe spaces quite extraordinary frankly. We want to see that innovation of thought taking place in our universities – that’s how we develop as country, as a society, as an economy, and I absolutely agree with you.”


There are many things I disagree with the current UK PM but she's right on the money here. I'm glad at least the centre-right in the UK isn't buying the safe space bullshit which is spreading across the UK universities.


----------



## BruiserKC

To me...this is a given...9/11 is an important event in American history...much like events like the Civil War, Pearl Harbor, and the assassination of President Kennedy. However...there seems to be a mindset that this is a subject that shouldn't be teached in schools? 

http://www.desmoinesregister.com/st...equired-teaching-in-iowa-classrooms/89737430/

Once upon a time, this wouldn't even be a question. When I was a kid, I remember my class watching "The Day After" during the school day and having a discussion on it afterward and what it meant...especially considering some missile silos were about 150 miles away. There were some parents that were concerned about their kids getting spooked...nuclear holocaust isn't actually a touchy-feely subject. However, I think my teacher did her job and taught the matter properly. 

So...don't mention slavery? The Indian Wars? Jim Crow segregation? History, warts and all, should be taught...especially those that had a major impact on this nation. I'm sure in Britain, parents aren't complaining about their kids learning about the Blitz or the Great London Fire.


----------



## deepelemblues

BruiserKC said:


> To me...this is a given...9/11 is an important event in American history...much like events like the Civil War, Pearl Harbor, and the assassination of President Kennedy. However...there seems to be a mindset that this is a subject that shouldn't be teached in schools?
> 
> http://www.desmoinesregister.com/st...equired-teaching-in-iowa-classrooms/89737430/
> 
> Once upon a time, this wouldn't even be a question. When I was a kid, I remember my class watching "The Day After" during the school day and having a discussion on it afterward and what it meant...especially considering some missile silos were about 150 miles away. There were some parents that were concerned about their kids getting spooked...nuclear holocaust isn't actually a touchy-feely subject. However, I think my teacher did her job and taught the matter properly.
> 
> So...don't mention slavery? The Indian Wars? Jim Crow segregation? History, warts and all, should be taught...especially those that had a major impact on this nation. I'm sure in Britain, parents aren't complaining about their kids learning about the Blitz or the Great London Fire.


That's just more or less harmless oversensitivity. There's not a political axe being ground behind it. It's more 'some parents are gonna be real bitches about this so I'm gonna cover my ass by not bringing it up.' A particular moment of opportunity is lost but the door to later opportunities is not being shut closed forever hopefully.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Yes i'm sure the victim's families of 9/11 are gonna be so happy to learn a bunch of idiots are happy a 9/11 memorial was trashed because it "triggered" them. Holy fuck seriously can we just eliminate these people from our gene pool? Hey these dumbasses are triggering ME when can i sue them for damaging my poor wittle delicate pschye


----------



## DOPA

Those who do not learn from history are doomed to repeat it.

As a History graduate and someone who is passionate about the subject, this concerns me deeply.


----------



## Simply Flawless

> I'm sure in Britain, parents aren't complaining about their kids learning about the Blitz or the Great London Fire.


Nah the parents are too busy bitching about being fined for taking their kids out of school during term time


----------



## Miss Sally

I seen a Youtube video of a woman who was preaching that Veganism and Feminism are the same thing and is a Feminist issue. She explains the white male capitalist cis gender patriarchy pushes the eating of meat because they hate us all.

Oddly enough white women seem to be the ones usually saying this stuff, don't they realize they exist because their white male daddy humpified their mommy?

Also odd is that many SJWs and Feminists claim Gender and race are social constructs so in that regard how can there be cis white males if race and gender are made up? White males wouldn't exist!


:con2


----------



## Reaper

Not only do they want to come across as uncouth totalitarians that want to engage in shaming themselves, but apparently want to shame anyone else that doesn't use their shaming language anymore. 

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...-refuses-call-david-duke-deplorable/90291562/



> Donald Trump's running mate Mike Pence may not want former KKK leader David Duke's support, but he doesn't want to be mean about it.
> Pence declined to call Duke "deplorable" Monday during a discussion with CNN's Wolf Blitzer about Hillary Clinton's statement that half of Trump's supporters are part of a "basket of deplorables."
> "There are some supporters of Donald Trump and Mike Pence, David Duke, for example, some other white nationalists, who would fit into that category of deplorables, right?" Blitzer asked.
> Pence said Trump has denounced Duke repeatedly. "We don't want his support and we don't want the support of people who think like him," he said.
> "So, you'd call him a deplorable?" Blitzer asked.
> "I'm not in the name-calling business, Wolf. You know me better than that," Pence said.


Ok, so Pence doesn't want to call someone else deplorable .. and that makes him a bad person in today's America ladies and gentlemen. 

:wow

Everyone that's read my posts in the election thread knows that I'm not a supporter of Pence at all, but you have to draw a fucking line where someone who's actually trying to keep the conversation civil is now the bad guy in American politics ... There's just no sense in these elections anymore at all ... because Hillary's camp are the same cunts that get their panties in a twist over Trump's language ... but now they want someone to use insulting language. 

Apparently these ladies (and that includes males too) wanna menstruate in their panties and lick them too ...


----------



## DOPA

Absolutely disgusting that the media tried several times to push Wayne to buy into the race-baiting that they were pressuring on him. I hate his music but much respect for Wayne with how he handled it. That last story he told was truly telling.


----------



## virus21

> By now you’ve probably seen this video from last fall in which a Yale student screams at a professor, insisting that a college campus ought not be an intellectual space, but a space to make students feel safe and at home. Now, newly resurfaced videos show what happened just before the aforementioned altercation took place.
> 
> “You should not sleep at night!” a female student shrieks at Yale sociology professor Nicholas Christakis in that video which has since gone viral. “You’re disgusting!”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To recap, her cries are in objection to an email Nicholas Christakis’s wife, Erika Christakis (who is also a professor at Yale), sent to the student body last fall in response to the administration’s insistence that students ought to avoid dressing up for Halloween in ways that could be “culturally unaware or insensitive.”
> 
> “Have we lost faith in young people’s capacity—in your capacity—to exercise self-censure, through social norming, and also in your capacity to ignore or reject things that trouble you?” Erika wrote. “What does this debate about Halloween costumes say about our view of young adults, of their strength and judgment? Whose business is it to control the forms of costumes of young people? It’s not mine, I know that.”
> 
> The email spurred a firestorm of outrage from the student body — particularly among minority students living and attending classes at Yale’s Silliman College where the Christakises served as “master” and “associate master,” a title for professors who reside at one of Yale’s colleges and are responsible for its academic and social life. The title has since been changed to “head of college” in the wake of last year’s protests, as many students thought the term was racist.
> 
> 
> In response to the email, a mob of nearly 100 students from Silliman College surround Nicholas and took turns berating and screaming at him — demanding an apology for saying things that hurt their feelings. One of these exchanges between Nicholas and these students is what resulted in that 1:20-minute-long video that got so much attention last year.
> 
> This week, Tablet Magazine’s James Kirchick wrote about the incident and included four videos capturing the exchange, which he obtained from a source at Yale. Altogether, the footage is nearly 25 minutes long — during which Nicholas manages to keep his cool in an attempt to rationally discuss his wife’s email with a cluster of impassioned students. The scene is chaotic — students verbally attack Nicholas, demanding he apologize for his wife’s “racist” comments. Ultimately, he does not decry the content of Erika’s email, but he emphatically and repeatedly apologizes for any pain her words caused.
> 
> The first female student he speaks to individually, whom he calls on after noting that she had her hand raised, demands that he call her by her name before she will speak to him.
> 
> “Sorry, what’s my name first?” she says with a smirk.
> 
> 
> “See, that’s the thing, I have over 500 students,” Nicholas says.
> 
> “I was in your class freshman year,” she continues. “You were my sophomore year advisor. . . I live here, I eat in the dinning hall for all three meals. And you should know my name. My name is Mikayla.”
> 
> 
> 
> She goes on to demand an apology for the email and during their exchange, another student who identifies herself as Lisa interjects before eventually storming off in tears.
> 
> 
> “So then apologize!” she screams before bursting into tears. “I don’t understand the issue!” Lisa says between sobs.
> 
> 
> 
> “First of all, I would like to apologize for hurting your feelings,” he said. “In addition I will acknowledge that comes from a very deep and legitimate source of complaint. I understand it. I understand to the extent that I can some of the struggles that many of you have had.”
> 
> This apology did not satisfy this group of students who demanded he call wife’s words racist.
> 
> “Let us define our own experiences,” a student says. “Let us tell you if you’re being racist.”
> 
> “No, no,” Christakis says.
> 
> “Actually, that is how it works, okay?” shouts another student.
> 
> 
> 
> After another student gets in Nicholas’s face, he tries to calm tension by embracing the student, who responds nastily.
> 
> “The situation right now does not require you to smile,” he says.
> 
> “This is my home, and you came in here!” a hysterical female student says.
> 
> 
> 
> “You have created space for violence!” another shouts.
> 
> “I do not respect you,” a female student wearing a black headband says after refusing to shake Christakis’s hand. “I’m looking at the smirk in your face and I’m disgusted.”
> 
> “I want your job to be taken from you,” she continues. “I don’t want you to have this job. I’m disgusted knowing that you work at Yale University where I will get my degree — where I will look back and think I had to argue with you!”
> 
> After several minutes of shouting, the student finally says he will leave the courtyard to go watch TV when it becomes apparent Nicholas will not say what she wants him to.
> 
> “I’m going to live my life knowing that you’re going to be the disgusting man you were 20 second ago, a minute ago, 30 minutes ago,” she says, before she walks out of the camera frame. “This is sick. I’m done!”
> 
> As Kirchick points out in his summation of the footage, it’s apparent that the video that went viral last year was not taken out of context like a fellow Yale professor claimed. Based on this footage, it’s clear the students at Yale were incapable of having a rational discussion with another individual who dared to push back against their hasty accusations of racism. Despite what others have tried to claim, it’s plain as day many of those students who loudly disrupted the campus with their protest really were crybabies that threw tizzies over an email about Halloween costumes.
> 
> The Christakis stepped down from their residential positions at Silliman College this May.


http://thefederalist.com/2016/09/15/watch-a-mob-of-yale-students-bully-a-professor-who-hurt-their-feelings/#disqus_thread


----------



## Gandhi

Miss Sally said:


> I seen a Youtube video of *a woman who was preaching that Veganism and Feminism are the same thing* ans is a Feminist issue. She explains the white male capitalist cis gender patriarchy pushes the eating of meat because they hate us all.
> 
> Oddly enough white women seem to be the ones usually saying this stuff, don't they realize they exist because their white male daddy humpified their mommy?
> 
> Also odd is that many SJWs and Feminists claim Gender and race are social constructs so in that regard how can there be cis white males if race and gender are made up? White males wouldn't exist!
> 
> 
> :con2


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## deepelemblues

Gandhi's entire life just got turned sideways


----------



## Gandhi

deepelemblues said:


> Gandhi's entire life just got turned sideways


Eh, .....not really. I am already aware of how many vegans are feminists.

Though the fact that feminist vegans exist does genuinely tick me off.


----------



## virus21

Gandhi said:


> Eh, .....not really. I am already aware of how many vegans are feminists.
> 
> Though the fact that feminist vegans exist does genuinely tick me off.


At this point, the fact that feminists exist should do that


----------



## BruiserKC

virus21 said:


> http://thefederalist.com/2016/09/15/watch-a-mob-of-yale-students-bully-a-professor-who-hurt-their-feelings/#disqus_thread


If my kids ever talked to a teacher like that, especially my son...there would be an ass-kicking of Mike Tyson-esque proportions. I know it's not PC to say, but that would be completely unacceptable to hear my kids talk like that to a teacher. If I had ever done that, my parents would have committed the beating in front of the teacher. If one of my employees went out of their way to yell at me like that and become hostile, they'd most likely find their asses out of a job. 

It's a crying shame that they don't handle these situations like the Ohio State administrators who tried to work with students who were sitting in...but finally decided to address the matter.


----------



## Simply Flawless

> By now you’ve probably seen this video from last fall in which a Yale student screams at a professor, insisting that a college campus ought not be an intellectual space, but a space to make students feel safe and at home.


Why the fuck are you even at a fucking college if you aren't there to LEARN....


----------



## Gandhi

Kill me.






They snap their fingers instead of clapping. :goofy


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Gandhi said:


> Kill me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They snap their fingers instead of clapping. :goofy


They do that so they won't trigger anyone by making a loud clapping noise. Screaming their lungs out however is fine for some reason.


----------



## Miss Sally

Gandhi said:


> Eh, .....not really. I am already aware of how many vegans are feminists.
> 
> Though the fact that feminist vegans exist does genuinely tick me off.


She's a psycho hardcore feminist, like it's crazy. Like she's saying it's a feminist issue because people rape female animals and force them to breed but completely disregards male animals are just outright slaughtered. So to her it's a feminist issue. lol

Wow the amount of race baiting they were doing to Wayne was crazy, not to mention putting words in his mouth. I don't like his music but he is pretty classy it seems. Very much respect for the man.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Sorry i disagree about this safe space bullshit if you want a safe space don't go out into the real world then


----------



## Reaper

Gandhi said:


> Eh, .....not really. I am already aware of how many vegans are feminists.
> 
> Though the fact that feminist vegans exist does genuinely tick me off.


Veganism took birth amongst the same group of people that were once the hippies in the 70's. The hippies started off with vegetarianism and gave birth to third wave feminists who gave birth to intersectionality. Veganism is basically what happened when when vegetarians went extreme just as third wave feminism was born when second wavers went extreme. All of hispterdom, feminism and extreme left hippieism usually share most of their core beliefs.

That said, to an extent one can understand the morality behind veganism, but it is unfortunately an extreme interpretation of morality to an extent, which is why people have trouble accepting it.


----------



## Yeah1993

Gandhi said:


> They snap their fingers instead of clapping. :goofy


I actually thought you were just making a joke I didn't understand, before watching the video and seeing it.


----------



## Simply Flawless

"Wah you hurt my feelings".... these kids are gonna get eaten alive in the real world when they get jobs and won't get pampered.

"I'm not here to work i'm here for the safe space"
"Fuck off then your fired"

:maury

It'll be glorious to watch them realise they won't get special treatment outside college


----------



## Reaper

Simply Flawless said:


> "Wah you hurt my feelings".... these kids are gonna get eaten alive in the real world when they get jobs and won't get pampered.
> 
> "I'm not here to work i'm here for the safe space"
> "Fuck off then your fired"


I'm guessing you didn't hear about the Canadian case where an Iranian guy walked into his wife's boss's office and punched him out because he said "Hi" to his wife in public. Full on assault. 

Guess his punishment: Anger management classes. 

That's it.

The real world is changing to accommodate the precious prince and princesses today ... Not the other way around.


----------



## Simply Flawless

> I'm guessing you didn't hear about the Canadian case where an Iranian guy walked into his wife's boss's office and punched him out because he said "Hi" to his wife in public. Full on assault.


I don't want to live in a world where its normal to hit someone over something as innocent as saying hi to someone.:vince7


----------



## Reaper

Simply Flawless said:


> I don't want to live in a world where its normal to hit someone over something as innocent as saying hi to someone.:vince7


It's one of the core muslim beliefs held by average conservative muslims. Strange men are not allowed to talk to muslim women. It's the concept of _mehrum _and _na-mehrum_. So basically in the eyes of the iranian guy, the boss was wrong. 

He went into the office to try to talk to him to make it such that no man could ever talk to his wife while she was working. The boss said that that's not possible and that's where he was attacked. 

Funny thing is, that if the poor guy tries to fire this woman, he's the one that's going to be seen as discriminating a minority. I see these things and I'm always like ... why do white people hate their own kind so much? 

Anyways, this is going to happen more and more the more "Average" muslims with their backward beliefs start coming to North American countries.


----------



## Gandhi

Reaper said:


> Veganism took birth amongst the same group of people that were once the hippies in the 70's. The hippies started off with vegetarianism and gave birth to third wave feminists who gave birth to intersectionality. Veganism is basically what happened when when vegetarians went extreme just as third wave feminism was born when second wavers went extreme. All of hispterdom, feminism and extreme left hippieism usually share most of their core beliefs.
> 
> That said, to an extent one can understand the morality behind veganism, but it is unfortunately an extreme interpretation of morality to an extent, which is why people have trouble accepting it.


Veganism has existed long before the hippies of the 70s.

Other than some Buddhists and many other groups in cultures, many philosophers adapted the vegan lifestyle like Al Maari who was 10th century middle eastern philosopher (not even vegetarian, full on vegan). The idea of veganism itself has always been around, it wasn't really born out of a bunch of hippies (although said hippies did contribute to it's growth in western society I'll give you that). Not all vegans are united, and many who are vegan for philosophical reasons based on ancient philosophers cringe at the idea of vegans simply turning vegan because of this supposed growth it got from leftist ideologies.

Many have a problem accepting veganism because they have a problem being consistent with their moral code out of sheer laziness, whilst vegans (I'll speak for myself mostly) cannot just go eat a chicken wing and sleep at night because they're more consistent with morality when it comes to animals.


----------



## virus21

Reaper said:


> why do white people hate their own kind so much?


They want to feel important, they want to suck up to minorities, social media has warped their minds to much, "Liberal" teachers indoctrinated them.

Its basically the mental and verbal form of Self-Flagellation


----------



## Reaper

virus21 said:


> They want to feel important, they want to suck up to minorities, social media has warped their minds to much, "Liberal" teachers indoctrinated them.
> 
> Its basically the mental and verbal form of Self-Flagellation


Projection of the original sin then in a sense? 

You know... In a weird sort of way that makes sense.


----------



## virus21

Reaper said:


> Projection of the original sin then in a sense?
> 
> You know... In a weird sort of way that makes sense.


Indeed. In fact they remind me of these people

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flagellant


----------



## Cipher

I've come to wonder what brought about the rise of such hyper political correctness. I've pondered on the matter several times over the years and while I don't know the answer; I don't remember this stuff being as rampant in our lives as it is now, not even 10 years ago.


----------



## Reaper

Cipher said:


> I've come to wonder what brought about the rise of such hyper political correctness. I've pondered on the matter several times over the years and while I don't know the answer; I don't remember this stuff being as rampant in our lives as it is now, not even 10 years ago.


The 70s extreme hippies got college education and became professors so they brought their post veitnam activism into the classrooms .. took over the entire social sciences with their dumb as fuck ideas. Heck, they even created their own version of the scientific method where they claim that their work is "peer-reviewed" where in the social sciences all "peer review" means is that someone read someone's essay and added their thoughts to it. This is why the vast majority of social sciences are stuck in the 90's and instead of updating their research, they just keep adding whatever cockamemey idea they want into the feild and them deem it revolutionary enough to teach college kids. Brainwashing them with hand-picked authors, theorists and ideologies that resonate with their personal beliefs, thereby creating a system of indoctrination that has nothing to do with the scientific way of teaching. 

At the same time , we had the evolution of intersectionality theory - which is another bullshit theory which is literally the insertion of feminism and their ideas around oppression and marginalization into everything --- while at the same time actively teaching modern feminists and whomever would listen that every college student is an activist. 

You see the circle that started in the 70's is now complete with the current generation. No one noticed that the hippies (not just hippes, but basically the extreme left that was violent in the 70's around the time of the Vietnam war ---- don't forget that was a massive student revolution and many of those students remained in academia) and their ignorance would damage the world the way it has because they did it so "peacefully" through taking over the education system.

This is why you'll notice that unlike every other fringe group that has "hate" on their agendas has a more "mixed" age group and demographic .... SJW's are pretty much entirely college grads or post grads working their feilds. There isn't a single SJW that isn't in college or just out of college. And every single SJW with retarded views on systematic this and that or the other thing is always going to come from the social sciences because there they teach those theories as gospel and the kids just eat it up because they are not taught how to critique themselves.


----------



## Miss Sally

Reaper said:


> ... why do white people hate their own kind so much?


I've always counted this to a few reasons,

They shame themselves in order to make up for whatever they think their ancestors did as an act of solidarity for others, which makes zero sense.

It's to show they're not racist and they want to support nonwhites without actually doing anything to help except keep other whites down.

They have hate and racism in their heart but it's not accepted and they don't want to be like those "racist southerners" so they hate their own kind because it's the only form of racism that's tolerated.

^ I'm going with this one as my thinking on most of it, SJW whites and jews seem to project a lot when it comes to this sort of thing.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Miss Sally said:


> I've always counted this to a few reasons,
> 
> They shame themselves in order to make up for whatever they think their ancestors did as an act of solidarity for others, which makes zero sense.
> 
> It's to show they're not racist and they want to support nonwhites without actually doing anything to help except keep other whites down.
> 
> They have hate and racism in their heart but it's not accepted and they don't want to be like those "racist southerners" so they hate their own kind because it's the only form of racism that's tolerated.
> 
> ^ I'm going with this one as my thinking on most of it, SJW whites and jews seem to project a lot when it comes to this sort of thing.


How do you and other non-whites presume to know how white people feel better than other whites?


----------



## The Dazzler

Omg I just watched that yale vid. The clicking fingers. :lmao
(Also that guy is a saint for even trying to reason with them.)


----------



## Miss Sally

yeahbaby! said:


> How do you and other non-whites presume to know how white people feel better than other whites?



What makes a bunch of white aussies and europeans think they know more about Islamic/Mid East culture/Religion over two guys that lived it and are Middle Eastern?















On a serious note I gave a few reasons, some of the biggest homophobes turn out to be closet cases themselves, so surely some of the biggest anti-racists can be racists themselves. One only has to look at the examples of white SJW's disregarding nonwhite opinions who do no coincide with their own ideology. Thou I hardly think it's all of them but there is reason to question those who seek to oppress their own kind without giving up anything themselves.


----------



## Reaper

> *Synopsis:
> 
> *A controversial blogger in New York finds himself in hot water when he messes with the wrong woman. She reads him the riot act, shames him on Twitter and, as happens in movies 10 million times more than in real life, a potential romance buds.


I might actually watch this one at some point. 

:kobelol


----------



## Mike Smalling

I approve of this thread.

So does Jerry Seinfeld.

Let me re-quote Jerry's very, very true quote (also found in my sig.) iirc, he said this when he was defending one of Louis C.K's stand up performances.



Jerry Seinfeld said:


> They just wanna use these words, "that's racist," "that's sexist," "that's prejudiced" - they don't even know what they're talking about!


----------



## DesolationRow

@AryaDark @CamillePunk @L-DOPA @The Dazzler @Gandhi @Miss Sally @Reaper @virus21











:hglol


----------



## Cipher

To find Hillary Clinton likable, we must learn to view women as complex beings

Whether you realize it or not, you’ve spent your entire life being trained to empathize with white men. From Odysseus to Walter White, Hamlet to Bruce Wayne, James Bond to the vast majority of biopic protagonists, our art consistently makes the argument that imperfect, even outright villainous, men have an innate core of humanity. And there’s nothing wrong with that. Good art should teach us to empathize with complex people. The problem comes not from the existence of these stories about white men, but from the lack of stories about everyone else.

That’s something I’ve been thinking about a lot during this increasingly insane presidential election season. Particularly as I try to wrap my head around the fact that Hillary Clinton is on one hand the most qualified human being to ever run for president of the United States, and, on the other, one of the most disliked presidential candidates of all time. In fact, Donald Trump is the only candidate who is more disliked than Clinton. And he’s not only overtly racist, sexist, and Islamophobic, but also unfit and unprepared for office. How can these two fundamentally dissimilar politicians possibly be considered bedfellows when it comes to popular opinion?

Gallons of digital ink have been spilled trying to figure out why Clinton struggles so much with likability. But perhaps the problem isn’t with her at all. Maybe it’s with us.

We tend to talk about likability as a black or white issue. But like the old adage, “I don’t know much about art, but I know what I like,” there’s no universal component of likability. After all, erudite Barack Obama, folksy Joe Biden, and angry Bernie Sanders couldn’t be more different, yet all three are beloved by their bases. Even Donald Trump—as divisive as he is—clearly has a magnetic pull among his loyal supporters.

But Clinton is different. Even many of those who plan to vote for her admit they don’t find her particularly likable. According to The Washington Post, just 33 percent of Clinton supporters are “very enthusiastic” about supporting her while 46 percent of Trump supporters say the same about their candidate. (For the record, Clinton—like most women—tends to be far more popular when she’s in office than when she’s running for one.) Pundits usually blame Clinton’s favorability issues on her perceived caginess, her tone, and her general awkwardness when it comes to public speaking. Essentially: Clinton’s flaws make her unlikable.

But that’s not the case for male politicians. In fact, it’s often their flaws that make them likable. After all, on paper the idea of an old disheveled man yelling sounds downright unpleasant. But in practice Bernie Sanders is an utterly charming and refreshing political figure. And while one might assume Joe Biden’s frequent gaffes and penchant for using words like “malarkey” would make him seem hopelessly old-fashioned, those are precisely the qualities that have transformed him into a beloved darling of the social media age. And Clinton’s own running mate, Tim Kaine, provides a particularly interesting contrast because he shares so much of her awkwardness. Yet far from being condemned for it, he was lovingly hailed as “America’s nerdy stepdad” after his speech at this year’s Democratic National Convention.

So why is Clinton critiqued for raising her voice like Sanders, speaking hard truths like Biden, and making an awkward Pokémon Go reference we almost certainly would have dubbed a “dad joke” had Kaine said it? Why do we find their flaws likable and Clinton’s flaws off-putting? Why isn't she seen as America's awkward aunt or nerdy stepmom?

I would argue it’s because we don’t yet have cultural touchstones for flawed but sympathetic women. We can recognize Sanders as a fiery activist, Biden as a truth teller, and Kaine as an earnest goof, but we just don’t have an archetype—fictional or otherwise—through which to understand Clinton. As the first female nominee of a major political party, her campaign is in uncharted waters. As Clinton explains in a recent post for Humans Of New York:

It’s hard work to present yourself in the best possible way. You have to communicate in a way that people say: ‘OK, I get her.’ And that can be more difficult for a woman. Because who are your models? If you want to run for the Senate, or run for the Presidency, most of your role models are going to be men. And what works for them won’t work for you. Women are seen through a different lens.

And our entertainment doesn’t help us understand Clinton either. Our movies, books, and TV shows are filled with attractive female love interests, badass female warriors, hissable female villains, and bumbling female leads. But we don’t have very many female protagonists who are allowed to be flawed in ways that are messily realistic not just charmingly endearing. We haven’t been taught to empathize with flawed women the way we have with flawed men.

Viola Davis is slowly balancing the antihero gender scales as Annalise Keating on How To Get Away With Murder. But like Clinton, she's frequently asked why her complex female character isn’t more likable. And as Davis points out to Variety, that’s just not something we question about male antiheroes like Tony Soprano and Hannibal Lecter. We find those characters inherently appealing despite the fact that they’re deeply flawed. Yet we struggle to do the same with imperfect female leads. We sympathize with the self-centeredness of Louis C.K. on Louie but we can’t stand it in Hannah Horvath on Girls.

And in a roundabout way that ties back to Clinton as well. Like any human being she is flawed and like any high-ranking politician, her flaws exist on a scale that requires an insane level of cognitive dissonance to comprehend (the same cognitive dissonance that allows us to “love” Obama even as we realize his drone warfare program is responsible for the deaths of potentially thousands of innocent people). And for the record, I have no problem with people critiquing Clinton’s flaws. Criticism is a crucial part of the political process and there’s plenty in Clinton’s record worth critiquing—from the racist dogwhistling language she used to support the 1994 Crime Bill to her hawkish foreign policy style. But what does bother me is when the criticism aimed at Clinton seems so much more severe than the kind aimed at her male counterparts.

And I’m not just talking about Trump, who by all accounts has completely coasted through this election season. Data shared by FiveThirtyEight suggests that although voters under 25 are “more likely than any other age group to approve of the job Obama is doing as president” and although Clinton is essentially running for a third Obama term, she’s winning under-25 voters by half as much as he did. That’s a fairly glaring disconnect. And as my friend Alasdair Wilkins explores for Paste Magazine, Joe Biden enjoys a far rosier public image than Clinton even though he shares many of her political flaws. Despite sponsoring pro-banking legislation, mishandling the Anita Hill trial, and authoring that 1994 Crime Bill, Biden is still looked at as loveable “uncle Joe.” Now to be fair, Biden isn’t currently in the pressure cooker of a presidential race. But even if he were, I suspect we would have a far easier time conceptualizing him as greater than the sum of his flaws, as we've long been conditioned to do with men. And that’s not a luxury Clinton enjoys.

Jonathan Chait made perhaps the most radical statement of this election season when he referred to Hillary Clinton as “a normal politician with normal political failings.” It feels groundbreaking to discuss Clinton in such benign terms because that’s simply not how she’s understood. She’s at best “the lesser of two evils” and at worst a scheming Lady Macbeth hungry for power.

Which brings me to my final point and perhaps the biggest elephant in the room: Sexism. Personally, I’m not hugely interested in how sexism plays into someone’s decision as to whether or not to vote for Clinton. But I am interested in how sexism has shaped Clinton personally. And particularly how it relates to the idea—as Indira A.R. Lakshmanan and Ezra Klein have both explored—that Clinton is warm and personable in intimate settings but more distant and awkward in large ones.

In another Humans Of New York post, Clinton attempts to explain that disconnect by telling a story from her past:

I was taking a law school admissions test in a big classroom at Harvard. My friend and I were some of the only women in the room. I was feeling nervous. I was a senior in college. I wasn’t sure how well I’d do. And while we’re waiting for the exam to start, a group of men began to yell things like: ‘You don’t need to be here.’ And ‘There’s plenty else you can do.’ It turned into a real ‘pile on.’ One of them even said: ‘If you take my spot, I’ll get drafted, and I’ll go to Vietnam, and I’ll die.’ And they weren’t kidding around. It was intense. It got very personal. But I couldn’t respond. I couldn’t afford to get distracted because I didn’t want to mess up the test. So I just kept looking down, hoping that the proctor would walk in the room. I know that I can be perceived as aloof or cold or unemotional. But I had to learn as a young woman to control my emotions. And that’s a hard path to walk. Because you need to protect yourself, you need to keep steady, but at the same time you don’t want to seem ‘walled off.’ And sometimes I think I come across more in the ‘walled off’ arena. And if I create that perception, then I take responsibility. I don’t view myself as cold or unemotional. And neither do my friends. And neither does my family. But if that sometimes is the perception I create, then I can’t blame people for thinking that.

Essentially what Clinton is saying is that the stiltedness of her public persona is a kind of self-preservation tactic born out of years of brutal misogyny. And while that doesn’t excuse the fact that she sometimes struggles with transparency, it transforms a dehumanizing flaw into a relatable one. It gives her a humanity that’s too frequently missing from the discourse around her.

Just as in order to understand Bernie Sanders you have to understand what it means to be an activist, in order to understand Hillary Clinton you have to understand what it feels like to face a lifetime of sexism. Unfortunately, while explorations of women grappling with inequality aren't completely absent from our entertainment, they’re also not incredibly common either—particularly in stories set outside the Mad Men era and particularly in media aimed at men. That’s why the Marcia Clark-focused episode of FX’s The People Vs. O.J. Simpson from earlier this year felt so revolutionary; it offered insight into the personal cost of sexism that many people—including many women—don’t often think about.

What’s especially telling is that the group most likely to enthusiastically support Hillary Clinton are older women in the workforce. As Jill Filipovic explores for The New York Times, that’s because unlike men or younger women (who deal with different feminist issues), working women are more likely to have been personally exposed to the kind of sexism and discrimination that has shaped Clinton. And once they understand Clinton’s experience, they like her better for it. They start to see her not as a Lady Macbeth, but as a Leslie Knope, a Hermione Granger, or a Paris Geller. And crucially it’s not just the idealized strengths of those fictional women that echo in Clinton, it's their relatable flaws too.

http://boingboing.net/2016/09/15/to-find-hillary-clinton-likabl.html

This was really hard to get through.


----------



## Push_Miz

PC is cancer , i agree about that but the liberal political corrects guys are hilarious , i always thought that The united states went too far with their liberal propaganda , expanding their influence world wide and forcing people to deal with " Democracy " but this is just my opinion .


----------



## Miss Sally

DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark @CamillePunk @L-DOPA @The Dazzler @Gandhi @Miss Sally @Reaper @virus21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hglol


I was going to link this to you and this thread a few weeks ago but figued nobody knew who chris ray gun was so didn't think anyone would take the time to watch it!


----------



## 2 Ton 21

:ha

They just disproved what they were trying to prove. The points they made are exactly why if it were true, corporations would already have an all female workforce. If the soulless profit obsessed corporations could cut payroll by 23% by hiring all women, they would. Like they said corporations outsource jobs to other countries to save money. They also illegally hire immigrants to pay less then minimum wage, cut hours so they don't have to pay for benefits, replace workers with robots and computers, etc. all to save money. If they're willing to do that to save money, why wouldn't they already be doing this?

Think about every story you've ever heard about a corporation doing something illegal to save money. Illegal polluting, not recalling a defective and/or dangerous product, tax fraud, endangering worker safety, etc. If they're willing to do all that to save a buck, why not hire all women too?


----------



## Miss Sally

2 Ton 21 said:


> :ha
> 
> They just disproved what they were trying to prove. The points they made are exactly why if it were true, corporations would already have an all female workforce. If the soulless profit obsessed corporations could cut payroll by 23% by hiring all women, they would. Like they said corporations outsource jobs to other countries to save money. They also illegally hire immigrants to pay less then minimum wage, cut hours so they don't have to pay for benefits, replace workers with robots and computers, etc. all to save money. If they're willing to do that to save money, why wouldn't they already be doing this?
> 
> Think about every story you've ever heard about a corporation doing something illegal to save money. Illegal polluting, not recalling a defective and/or dangerous product, tax fraud, endangering worker safety, etc. If they're willing to do all that to save a buck, why not hire all women too?


Logic and Feminism do not go hand and hand, if women were cheaper and better workers almost all businesses would hire women and keep the "patriarchy" at the top. I'm sure if you pointed this out they would come up with some moronic reason to justify their asinine opinion. I mean look at America, we have the people to fill all the jobs needed but building schools, education and fighting poverty is too expensive so better to steal people from other nations and outsource.


----------



## Reaper

This is just sad. Like a normal person cannot even get news and updates about the New York bombing without having anti-Trump propaganda shoved down their throat instead. 

American media is turning into one of the worst in the world.


----------



## Miss Sally

Reaper said:


> This is just sad. Like a normal person cannot even get news and updates about the New York bombing without having anti-Trump propaganda shoved down their throat instead.
> 
> American media is turning into one of the worst in the world.


You know we're in trouble when you cannot get information without added propaganda added in, it's even sadder that the media can be bought and sold and they pick and choose what they want to cover and say rather than reporting the facts and letting the people decide.

Soon you'll type for "Best burgers in state"

and the results will be "Donald Trump wants to ban muslim homosexual illegal aliens from making burgers!"


----------



## Reaper

Reaper said:


> This is just sad. Like a normal person cannot even get news and updates about the New York bombing without having anti-Trump propaganda shoved down their throat instead.
> 
> American media is turning into one of the worst in the world.












I'll just leave this here as an update on the propaganda machine trying to correct itself.

The fucking puppets now that they realized couldn't get on the same page as Hillary once again had to change the narrative they were trying to create from "intentional explosion" to "bomb".


----------



## deepelemblues

That idiot Clinton cocksucker Don Lemon was bitching out :trump for calling it a bombing while at the SAME TIME directly underneath Lemon's stupid face CNN had a chyron saying they found another device and minutes later the news comes out that the NYPD anti-terrorism squad was activated.

The arrogance of these dumbshit Pravda wannabes is going to be a huge reason for :trump 's winning this election.


----------



## virus21

deepelemblues said:


> That idiot Clinton cocksucker Don Lemon was bitching out :trump for calling it a bombing while at the SAME TIME directly underneath Lemon's stupid face CNN had a chyron saying they found another device and minutes later the news comes out that the NYPD anti-terrorism squad was activated.
> 
> The arrogance of these dumbshit Pravda wannabes is going to be a huge reason for :trump 's winning this election.


This might not have happened if CNN hadn't hired the same useless shithead that nearly killed NBC to run the network.


----------



## DesolationRow

Reaper said:


> This is just sad. Like a normal person cannot even get news and updates about the New York bombing without having anti-Trump propaganda shoved down their throat instead.
> 
> American media is turning into one of the worst in the world.





Miss Sally said:


> You know we're in trouble when you cannot get information without added propaganda added in, it's even sadder that the media can be bought and sold and they pick and choose what they want to cover and say rather than reporting the facts and letting the people decide.
> 
> Soon you'll type for "Best burgers in state"
> 
> and the results will be "Donald Trump wants to ban muslim homosexual illegal aliens from making burgers!"





Reaper said:


> I'll just leave this here as an update on the propaganda machine trying to correct itself.
> 
> The fucking puppets now that they realized couldn't get on the same page as Hillary once again had to change the narrative they were trying to create from "intentional explosion" to "bomb".


:sodone 



deepelemblues said:


> That idiot Clinton cocksucker Don Lemon was bitching out :trump for calling it a bombing while at the SAME TIME directly underneath Lemon's stupid face CNN had a chyron saying they found another device and minutes later the news comes out that the NYPD anti-terrorism squad was activated.
> 
> The arrogance of these dumbshit Pravda wannabes is going to be a huge reason for :trump 's winning this election.





virus21 said:


> This might not have happened if CNN hadn't hired the same useless shithead that nearly killed NBC to run the network.


Don Lemon is perhaps the most frivolous lightweight to ever appear on cable news, and of course CNN gives him what feels like endless hours to display his insipid, politically correct, pro-Democrats, pro-Hillary Clinton commentary. 

The cratering of CNN's ratings has perhaps been the single best development in all of international news in 2016. One cannot take that network seriously anymore. John King is still outstanding with his election night coverage, but beyond that, it's a wasteland.


----------



## virus21

> We’re getting really sick and tired of the way dress code violations are being hastily enforced on young women. Not a month goes by without a new complaint going viral on social media. This is going from ridiculous to downright scary.
> 
> Yet here we go again: According to Seventeen, a coach told 44 cheerleaders at Timpview High School last week that “someone complained that their uniforms were distracting a boy in their school, and their mother had emailed a school staffer.” You can guess what happened next: the coach totally overreacted, going so far as to tell the girls that they could not wear their cheerleading uniforms to school.
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck?
> 
> “I kind of felt like it’s the school almost supporting a rape culture,” cheerleader JoAnna Johnson told Fox 13 Salt Lake City.
> An anonymous cheerleader also told People:
> 
> “It’s giving this boy power that when he grows up and does something to a girl, he can blame it on her skirt being too short. Why should this boy have control over what we wear?”
> Why indeed? Totally SMH.
> 
> 
> The school, meanwhile, is quickly backtracking the request.
> 
> Spokesperson Caleb Price told People:
> 
> “It’s a misunderstanding between the cheerleading advisor and a member of the school administration who gave her a message about the boy’s concerns. The school was never going to say you can’t wear your uniforms or dress in a certain way.”
> Uh-huh. Sure. Regardless of the veracity of that statement, we think it’s pretty lame that a parent of a teenage boy would complain about the cheerleaders rather than telling the boy to learn how to control his urges. Take some responsibility.
> 
> As Nicole Wood, sister of one of the cheerleaders, wrote on the Mormon Stories Podcast Facebook page:
> 
> They are sexualizing a school uniform and I think it’s just disgusting – they are objectifying these girls. I feel like this obsession with female modesty is just feeding into the rape culture that is far too prevalent in the area.”
> Exactly. Young boys need to learn to take some responsibility and learn to control themselves, instead of forcing some strict standard on young girls, inevitably causing the girls to feel body shamed and the boys to feel as if they can react without impunity. This needs to stop NOW.


http://hellogiggles.com/utah-cheerleaders-uniforms/


----------



## Miss Sally

virus21 said:


> http://hellogiggles.com/utah-cheerleaders-uniforms/


But hardcore Islamic culture does this, they force their women to dress modestly and "Leftists" and Feminists love Islam so how can they support wearing anything while at the same time promote this form of "modesty enforcing" is a-okay?


----------



## virus21

Miss Sally said:


> But hardcore Islamic culture does this, they force their women to dress modestly and "Leftists" and Feminists love Islam so how can they support wearing anything while at the same time promote this form of "modesty enforcing" is a-okay?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doublethink 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cognitive_dissonance


----------



## yeahbaby!

virus21 said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doublethink
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cognitive_dissonance


I love the fact you chose that statement to educate us about the apparent hypocrisy of leftists and feminists, yet let the bizarre statement about them 'loving islam' by as if it was tantamount to an iron clad statement about gravity.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Groupthink

You're welcome :bosstrips


----------



## Reaper

Miss Sally said:


> But hardcore Islamic culture does this, they force their women to dress modestly and "Leftists" and Feminists love Islam so how can they support wearing anything while at the same time promote this form of "modesty enforcing" is a-okay?


You don't need to call it hardcore islamic culture. 

Forcing women to wear conservative clothing is pretty much uniform across the entire spectrum of muslim cultures (liberals to conservatives). 

This is why you'll _never _see a non-secularized muslim woman in a bikini or short skirt. The most you'll see is a little accidental cleavage, maybe sleeveless tops and knee length skirts .. and those are extremely liberal women that are considered to be rebelling. More often than not those women still end up donning the hijab or something as they grow older. I've seen it happen to pretty much every single one of my muslim girl friends. Girls that were considered party girls in college are now wearing the hijab and nursing babies :shrug


----------



## Art Vandaley

Miss Sally said:


> But hardcore Islamic culture does this, they force their women to dress modestly and "Leftists" and Feminists love Islam so how can they support wearing anything while at the same time promote this form of "modesty enforcing" is a-okay?


Feminists don't support women being made to wear anything, so they certainly don't "love Islam" in that sense. But many feminists will also say that women should wear whatever they want, and if they want to wear a burqa or hijab then they should, because they want to.

The analogy that was used back when I did feminism 101 was high heels. I wouldn't know not having ever worn high heels, but apparently they're really painful and they're really bad for your feet long term. But even though high heels might be bad for you, you can still be a feminist to wear them if you want to, because a fundamental tenant of feminism is that women should wear whatever they want to.


----------



## Reaper

Alkomesh2 said:


> Feminists don't support women being made to wear anything, so they certainly don't "love Islam" in that sense. But many feminists will also say that women should wear whatever they want, and if they want to wear a burqa or hijab then they should, because they want to.


And while I agree to an extent for the "freedom of choice" argument, this has become a feminist failing because while they propagate this freedom of choice, they do so on blood and tears of millions of muslim women that don't have the freedom of choice and are afraid for their life. 

When most of us talk about feminists white knighting muslim women, while we're willing to acknowledge liberty of those that are truly free, we keep in mind those millions that are not free and don't even have a voice to express those fears and therefore attribute that as a feminist failure due to their myopic view on the subject. 

For example, my sister in law wears a hijab. However, her own sister was literally beaten into submission to wear one. My sister in law's freedom should not be given more importance than the beating her own sister received and both these cases should be dealt with. A modern feminist in her own ignorance knows more about women like my sister in law because they have a voice than her sister who doesn't. You tell me, who should feminists be talking about more, and who do they talk about more?


----------



## Miss Sally

Alkomesh2 said:


> Feminists don't support women being made to wear anything, so they certainly don't "love Islam" in that sense. But many feminists will also say that women should wear whatever they want, and if they want to wear a burqa or hijab then they should, because they want to.
> 
> The analogy that was used back when I did feminism 101 was high heels. I wouldn't know not having ever worn high heels, but apparently they're really painful and they're really bad for your feet long term. But even though high heels might be bad for you, you can still be a feminist to wear them if you want to, because a fundamental tenant of feminism is that women should wear whatever they want to.


Reaper made my point for me, Feminists ignore the plight of millions of Muslim women who are forced to wear it. Even secular women feel they must obey some form of standards set by men of the Religion. I'd say that's pretty funny.


----------



## Reaper

Miss Sally said:


> Reaper made my point for me, Feminists ignore the plight of millions of Muslim women who are forced to wear it. Even secular women feel they must obey some form of standards set by men of the Religion. I'd say that's pretty funny.


Also, I don't want to get more philosophical than I already have, but is it _really _freedom of choice when you've been indoctrinated since birth that your freedoms are limited. I mean, is there any harm in a woman wearing a bikini? Nope. But Muslims say that it's a sin for a man to look at a naked or semi-naked woman. There's no freedom from misogyny when the core purpose of existence of a particular garment is a direct result of patriarchal oppression. 

Feminists are usually the first to want to fight patriarchy. But they don't want to fight Islamist patriarchy because now for them cultural sensitivity has become a bigger concern than fighting patriarchy. It's just downright laughable.


----------



## Art Vandaley

Reaper said:


> And while I agree to an extent for the "freedom of choice" argument, this has become a feminist failing because while they propagate this freedom of choice, they do so on blood and tears of millions of muslim women that don't have the freedom of choice and are afraid for their life.
> 
> When most of us talk about feminists white knighting muslim women, while we're willing to acknowledge liberty of those that are truly free, we keep in mind those millions that are not free and don't even have a voice to express those fears and therefore attribute that as a feminist failure due to their myopic view on the subject.
> 
> For example, my sister in law wears a hijab. However, her own sister was literally beaten into submission to wear one. My sister in law's freedom should not be given more importance than the beating her own sister received and both these cases should be dealt with. A modern feminist in her own ignorance knows more about women like my sister in law because they have a voice than her sister who doesn't. You tell me, who should feminists be talking about more, and who do they talk about more?


Totally agree with the premise that many western feminists don't care enough about the plight of women in the third world. I think I myself have made the point somewhere on this forum that they use cultural relativity as an excuse to ignore what goes on.



Miss Sally said:


> Reaper made my point for me, Feminists ignore the plight of millions of Muslim women who are forced to wear it. Even secular women feel they must obey some form of standards set by men of the Religion. I'd say that's pretty funny.


As noted, I've already made that point in a previous related discussion. 



Reaper said:


> Also, I don't want to get more philosophical than I already have, but is it _really _freedom of choice when you've been indoctrinated since birth that your freedoms are limited. I mean, is there any harm in a woman wearing a bikini? Nope. But Muslims say that it's a sin for a man to look at a naked or semi-naked woman. There's no freedom from misogyny when the core purpose of existence of a particular garment is a direct result of patriarchal oppression.


That argument about indoctrinated since birth carries just as strongly to high heels though. 

That said there are radical feminists who would say exactly that about high heels. Radical feminists also believe all sex is rape and a bunch of weird stuff though. 



> Feminists are usually the first to want to fight patriarchy. But they don't want to fight Islamist patriarchy because now for them cultural sensitivity has become a bigger concern than fighting patriarchy. It's just downright laughable.


Totally agree.


----------



## Reaper

Alkomesh2 said:


> That argument about indoctrinated since birth carries just as strongly to high heels though.
> 
> That said there are radical feminists who would say exactly that about high heels.


The high heel analogy applies to western born and raised muslim women and western raised liberal muslim households only. It's a very privileged and a very small group of Muslim women amongst even a small minority in the west itself. 

The analogy breaks down completely when we talk about the indoctrination of the vast majority of muslim women. I would compare hijab and head covering indoctrination to the extreme christian indoctrination around the original sin and sex abstinence. (and yeah sex abstinence also exists in muslim indoctrination, but it's a more valid comparison than high heels).


----------



## Art Vandaley

Reaper said:


> The high heel analogy applies to western born and raised muslim women and western raised liberal muslim households only. It's a very privileged and a very small group of Muslim women amongst even a small minority in the west itself.
> 
> The analogy breaks down completely when we talk about the indoctrination of the vast majority of muslim women. I would compare hijab and head covering indoctrination to the extreme christian indoctrination around the original sin and sex abstinence.


I meant all women in the west, not just muslim women in the west.

Ie high heels are something that effect western women analogously to how hijabs etc effect muslim women.


----------



## Reaper

Alkomesh2 said:


> I meant all women in the west, not just muslim women in the west.


I know you did. But what my point is that high heel indoctrination is not like hijab and head covering indoctrination. I can see why you'd think they might be though. 

I mean, no one tells you that you'll go to hell if you don't wear high heels even in the west right? Just that the scale of fear mongering makes the two separate.


----------



## Art Vandaley

Reaper said:


> I know you did. But what my point is that high heel indoctrination is not like hijab and head covering indoctrination. I can see why you'd think they might be though.
> 
> I mean, no one tells you that you'll go to hell if you don't wear high heels even in the west right? Just that the scale of fear mongering makes the two separate.


Yeah sorry, I see your point now, and it's a good one. 

Religious indoctrination is a step worse than mere cultural indoctrination.


----------



## Reaper

Alkomesh2 said:


> Yeah sorry, I see your point now, and it's a good one.
> 
> *Religious indoctrination is a step worse than mere cultural indoctrination.*


It took me a while to find this, but this is like literally the perfect example of what we are talking about!


----------



## stevefox1200

My only question is why is the middle east full of ninjas?

THEY ARE FUCKING EVERYWHERE

fucking Muslim Japanaphiles


----------



## deepelemblues

muslim stabs people in a mall while screaming allahu akbar and asking people what their religion was before he stabbed them = american authorities mindlessly bleat "we don't know the motivation."

muslim (and possibly not just a "lone wolf") sets bombs all around NYC and jersey and gets in a shootout with police when they catch up to him = american authorities mindlessly bleat "there's no reason to think this is terrorism"

just about reached peak PC when it comes to muslims trying to kill people because someone told them allah wants that and the people who are supposed to protect us caring more about protecting poor innocent muslims from the mythical racist white backlash than telling the public the truth.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Reaper said:


> It took me a while to find this, but this is like literally the perfect example of what we are talking about!


Can we go back to the traditional dress? :done


----------



## DOPA

The most disappointing thing about the Kristen Bell feminist video is that I used to be a pretty big fan of hers....

I can't believe that she would actually believe that horseshit but I guess stranger things have happened :shrug


----------



## virus21

L-DOPA said:


> The most disappointing thing about the Kristen Bell feminist video is that I used to be a pretty big fan of hers....
> 
> I can't believe that she would actually believe that horseshit but I guess stranger things have happened :shrug


Its left wing Hollywood pandering at its finest.


----------



## Miss Sally

Reaper said:


> It took me a while to find this, but this is like literally the perfect example of what we are talking about!


That traditional dress is beautiful. I'd love to see more styles like this, I know some European dress is similar in a few ways but gosh I love that dress. Why are Muslims and Feminists so against lovely dress and beauty?


----------



## virus21

Miss Sally said:


> That traditional dress is beautiful. I'd love to see more styles like this, I know some European dress is similar in a few ways but gosh I love that dress. Why are Muslims and Feminists so against lovely dress and beauty?


For Muslims, its to make women submit. For Feminist, so no one will point out that they are fat and ugly


----------



## Reaper

Miss Sally said:


> That traditional dress is beautiful. I'd love to see more styles like this, I know some European dress is similar in a few ways but gosh I love that dress. Why are Muslims and Feminists so against lovely dress and beauty?


TBF, the burka and niqab is for minority, extreme conservative women. They're a cult within a cult within a cult. 

Also, in fairness, the burka is a "Safety" garment for women that have to travel through public. 

Now while it's worn for those reasons, I'm not completely against it. However, what I'm against is the lack of acknowledgement that the conversation about the real rape cultures of the eastern muslim countries is never even touched upon anywhere in almost any conversation about eastern cultures. 

I mean, it's like the japanese chikan culture that no one ever talks about. 

Most women don't want to wear the burka however and that's a fact. The ones that do, do it for fear of their safety because those countries really do have an oppressive patriarchy and rape culture that feminists only fantasize about. But I can't remember the last time I ever heard a single feminist or pro-feminist call out muslim countries for that ... at all. 



virus21 said:


> For Muslims, its to make women submit. For Feminist, so no one will point out that they are fat and ugly


The feminists that support the burka and niqab as a freedom of choice apparel are just plain ignorant. This is the garment that is worn as a result of patriarchy. Real existing patriarchy that considers women who wear less to be fair-game rapeable sluts. That said, it's not just the muslim world that's like that ... Most of the eastern countries have a patriarchy and rape culture. Islam however is the only one that actively ensures that raped women cannot get justice because they have to prove on the strength of two eye witnesses that they were raped - otherwise they're the ones that go to jail for committing adultery. Pakistan had thousands of raped women and their children born of rape languishing in jails for decades as per a sharia inspired law called Hudood Ordinance - which took 27 years for the secularists to repeal.

This is why whenever anyone claims that islam is a feminist religion, I just want to fucking slap the ignorance off their face.


----------



## Stinger Fan

L-DOPA said:


> The most disappointing thing about the Kristen Bell feminist video is that I used to be a pretty big fan of hers....
> 
> I can't believe that she would actually believe that horseshit but I guess stranger things have happened :shrug


Buying into these things is how people stay employed. If she comes out saying its not true, she's black balled


----------



## virus21

http://www.forbes.com/sites/georgeleef/2016/09/19/political-correctness-continues-to-beat-up-on-free-speech/#7999a95f7a47


----------



## Art Vandaley

Reaper said:


> It took me a while to find this, but this is like literally the perfect example of what we are talking about!


Women wearing as a Burqa as a practice actually started in Ancient Athens, the birthplace of western culture. It stays around as a habit in parts of greece/north africa into the christian era. Then in like the 1100s (I'd have to look stuff up to get the exact details, but i'm happy to if someone wanted) a muslim leader in north africa orders his female population to war hijabs because it was a habit his christian mother had.

Personally I don't know how you can read the story of Mohammad's life, esp the stuff with his first wife and come to the conclusion he would have been cool with Burqas.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

*My teen boys are blind to rape culture*

You want to fuck up your kids? Cause that's how you fuck up your kids... or at least your relationship with them.

Shaming them in the Washington Post. fpalm

I'm guessing like any teenager, when they hear the same speech at dinner 1000 times they stop paying attention.

*EDIT:* Holy shit. Just read some of her other article titles.

"I have to learn to care for my suicidal teen" 
"My kids need trigger warnings" 
"My adopted sister tried to kill me (repeatedly)" 
"I'm a single mom of 7 and couldn't be happier" 
"I'm a rape survivor with a rape apologist son" 
"My teenager is drinking and using drugs"


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

> "My kids need trigger warnings"


:heston

Good thing I know "No" means "No" and silence is not consent. Even so, some of the "rape culture" being propagated is horseshit, at least when it comes from the eyes of crazed loons in this part of the world who see everything as an affront to them.


----------



## Pratchett

2 Ton 21 said:


> *My teen boys are blind to rape culture*
> 
> You want to fuck up your kids? Cause that's how you fuck up your kids... or at least your relationship with them.
> 
> Shaming them in the Washington Post. fpalm
> 
> I'm guessing like any teenager, when they hear the same speech at dinner 1000 times they stop paying attention.
> 
> *EDIT:* Holy shit. Just read some of her other article titles.
> 
> "I have to learn to care for my suicidal teen"
> "My kids need trigger warnings"
> "My adopted sister tried to kill me (repeatedly)"
> "I'm a single mom of 7 and couldn't be happier"
> "I'm a rape survivor with a rape apologist son"
> "My teenager is drinking and using drugs"


I almost think this post should go into the "Feel Good Story of the Day" thread. :mj

Here is an example of two young men being raised by an absolute kook of a mother that have not fallen victim to the bullshit she has tried to indoctrinate them with since birth. I find that to be very encouraging indeed.


----------



## Reaper

Alkomesh2 said:


> Women wearing as a Burqa as a practice actually started in Ancient Athens, the birthplace of western culture. It stays around as a habit in parts of greece/north africa into the christian era. Then in like the 1100s (I'd have to look stuff up to get the exact details, but i'm happy to if someone wanted) a muslim leader in north africa orders his female population to war hijabs because it was a habit his christian mother had.
> 
> Personally I don't know how you can read the story of Mohammad's life, esp the stuff with his first wife and come to the conclusion he would have been cool with Burqas.


You didn't read the story of aisha being accused of cheating did you? Or the fact the Omar wanted Mohammad's wives out of public office or that Mohammad was irritated by the interactions between his wives and his guests? I know most traditionally western appeasing biographies of mohammad magically omit these fucking details. 

That was one of the incidents that led to the verse which told his wives to remain behind a veil (and also set the Muslim punishment and shariah law around adultery and rape). 

Now many Muslims today have tried to change that verse to mean something else but since I grew up in a Muslim culture I know that that verse is the justification for the burka. 

Something does not spread across the entire Muslim world without it having a religious origin and something doesn't have a religious origin without endorsement from either the quran or mohammad. 

I don't know who's feeding you this shit about mohammad but they're lying and I've heard all the lies.

Lastly of course the veil has been around forever but the habit is specific for a specific order of women and it was always a true choice. These women had to five themselves freely into the service of the God. The burka is mostly forced. We've had this discussion already and yet here you are making wrong comparisons again. Was the habit ever forced upon women? How many years ago was the last time a Christian forced his woman to cover her face in public? 

You sound like a conservative Muslim already since you're regurgitating all their talking points.


----------



## Reaper

2 Ton 21 said:


> *My teen boys are blind to rape culture*
> 
> You want to fuck up your kids? Cause that's how you fuck up your kids... or at least your relationship with them.
> 
> Shaming them in the Washington Post. fpalm
> 
> I'm guessing like any teenager, when they hear the same speech at dinner 1000 times they stop paying attention.
> 
> *EDIT:* Holy shit. Just read some of her other article titles.
> 
> "I have to learn to care for my suicidal teen"
> "My kids need trigger warnings"
> "My adopted sister tried to kill me (repeatedly)"
> "I'm a single mom of 7 and couldn't be happier"
> "I'm a rape survivor with a rape apologist son"
> "My teenager is drinking and using drugs"


These cunts have no clue that they're abusers. 

I see so many women ranting about their husbands on Facebook that sometimes I wonder if they were never taught how to be decent people at all. 

Publicly humiliating your man or woman should be seen as abuse but apparently since it's women that do this ranting most of the time obviously it isn't seen that way.


----------



## Art Vandaley

Reaper said:


> You didn't read the story of aisha being accused of cheating did you? Or the fact the Omar wanted Mohammad's wives out of public office or that Mohammad was irritated by the interactions between his wives and his guests? I know most traditionally western appeasing biographies of mohammad magically omit these fucking details.
> 
> That was one of the incidents that led to the verse which told his wives to remain behind a veil (and also set the Muslim punishment and shariah law around adultery and rape).
> 
> Now many Muslims today have tried to change that verse to mean something else but since I grew up in a Muslim culture I know that that verse is the justification for the burka.
> 
> Something does not spread across the entire Muslim world without it having a religious origin and something doesn't have a religious origin without endorsement from either the quran or mohammad.
> 
> I don't know who's feeding you this shit about mohammad but they're lying and I've heard all the lies.
> 
> Lastly of course the veil has been around forever but the habit is specific for a specific order of women and it was always a true choice. These women had to five themselves freely into the service of the God. The burka is mostly forced. We've had this discussion already and yet here you are making wrong comparisons again. Was the habit ever forced upon women? How many years ago was the last time a Christian forced his woman to cover her face in public?
> 
> You sound like a conservative Muslim already since you're regurgitating all their talking points.


Don't most conservative Muslims believe the Burqa is Islamic and would be horrified to hear it has secular Athenian and religious Christian heritage?

Veils and Burqas are very different things. 

Just because someone, at some point long after his death, has used his words to justify something in no way shape or form means that that was what actually meant or would have supported.

He was long dead by the time people in Islam started using Burqas, a good 500-600 years in fact, he wasn't around to say "hey nah you're wrong I didn't mean that".

Its like in Christianity, the church fathers come up with some nuts stuff, I remember one of them had interpreted Christs words to mean that all sex was sinful, even if you married and it was procreative. And a lot of people believed that interpretation for a very long time. 

And don't even get me started on Judaism. 

You've made the mistake of saying "person x's interpretation of the ranting of a schizophrenic in the desert in the early middle ages is right, but person y's interpretation of the ranting of a schizophrenic in the desert in the early middles ages is wrong".

Like, you're answers aren't terrible, but you're fundamentally asking the wrong questions.

And for the record I think Joan of Arc was schizophrenic as well, I believe most historical figures who apparently heard voices in their head (as Mohammad reportedly did) probably were.


----------



## Reaper

Alkomesh2 said:


> Don't most conservative Muslims believe the Burqa is Islamic and would be horrified to hear it has secular Athenian and Religious christian heritage?
> 
> Veils and Burqas are very different things.
> 
> Just because someone, at some point long after his death, has used his words to justify something in no way shape or form means that that was what actually meant or would have supported.
> 
> He was long dead by the time people in Islam started using Burqas, a good 500-600 years in fact, he wasn't around to say "hey nah you're wrong I didn't mean that".
> 
> Its like in Christianity, the church fathers come up with some nuts stuff, I remember one of them had interpreted Christs words to mean that all sex was sinful, even if you married and it was procreative. And a lot of people believed that interpretation for a very long time.
> 
> And don't even get me started on Judaism.
> 
> You've made the mistake of saying "person x's interpretation of the ranting of a schizophrenic in the desert in the early middle ages is right, but person't y's interpretation of the ranting of a schizophrenic in the desert in the early middles ages is wrong".
> 
> Like, you're answers aren't terrible, but you're fundamentally asking the wrong questions.
> 
> And for the record I think Joan of Arc was schizophrenic as well, I believe most historical figures who apparently heard voices in their head (as Mohammad reportedly did) probably were.


So you think that the origin of the burka being related to 2000 years before mohammad is more valid than tracing the origin back to a specific Quranic verse about Mohammad's wives being veiled.

Don't be thick. The burka is the logical extension of the veil and the desire for Muslim men to emulate mohammad who was specifically ordered in the Qur'an to have a higher standard of seclusion and segregation for his wives.. This is why it's spread across the Islamic world and exclusively in the Muslim world. It is an idea rooted within the religion which is why it's exclusive to the religion regardless of borders. 

I'm just sorry to end up in these discussions with you. It's like trying to explain something to someone who's an apologist that's much too desperate to come up with anything to excuse Muslim practices as having nothing to do with Islam. You sound like the meme now that Islam has nothing to do with Islam.

BTW I have no clue what difference it makes what the origin of the burka being Greek has anything to do with the fact that it is now a squarely Muslim garmet with a Islamic justification for wearing it. I'm so tired of debating with you on these subjects because you have half the knowledge and an agenda so it limits your ability to understand how or why something is Islamic and has its justifications and reasons for existing directly within Muslim doctrine be it through an interpretation of the Qur'an or hadith or Mohammad's orders. 

Where the garment originated has very little to do with what it is being used for now, why and what it means. This is a completely trivial argument and a waste of my time. You clearly don't want to learn anything new from me but you'd rather accept the apologist version of this crap so you might as well go back your echo chamber.


----------



## Art Vandaley

Reaper said:


> So you think that the origin of the burka being related to 2000 years before mohammad is more valid than tracing the origin back to a specific Quranic verse about Mohammad's wives being veiled.


Because it doesn't trace back to a quote from from the Quran, it traces back to the 1100s and bunch of people in the 1100s claiming it comes from the Quran which was written much much earlier and contains not reference to Burqas whatsoever?



> Don't be thick. The burka is the logical extension of the veil and the desire for Muslim men to emulate mohammad who was specifically ordered in the Qur'an to have a higher standard of seclusion and segregation for his wives.. This is why it's spread across the Islamic world and exclusively in the Muslim world. It is an idea rooted within the religion which is why it's exclusive to the religion regardless of borders.


Again... This is something people made up long after Mohammad's death.



> I'm just sorry to end up in these discussions with you. It's like trying to explain something to someone who's an apologist that's much too desperate to come up with anything to excuse Muslim practices as having nothing to do with Islam. You sound like the meme now that Islam has nothing to do with Islam.


Not my fault Burqas come from Ancient Athens brah

Fundamentally, to say that Burqa's come from Mohammad is to say that the people who interpreted his words supporting veils actually supported Burqas instead in the 1100s were right, and the people who had been interpreting that passage up until that point in time were wrong.

You're saying that person a's interpretation of the ravings of a madman in the desert in the early middle ages is right and person b's interpretation of the ravings of a madman in the desert in the early middles ages is wrong.

It's a dumb thing to say and you're above that.


----------



## Reaper

Alkomesh2 said:


> Because it doesn't trace back to a quote from from the Quran, it traces back to the 1100s and bunch of people in the 1100s claiming it comes from the Quran which was written much much earlier and contains not reference to Burqas whatsoever?


I cannot believe that you're letting your lack of knowledge take you towards making completely illogical conclusions.

> Believers, do not enter the houses of the Prophet for a meal without waiting for the proper time, unless you are given leave. But if you are invited, enter; and when you have eaten, disperse. * Do not engage in familiar talk, for this would annoy the Prophet *and he would be ashamed to bid you go; but of the truth God is not ashamed.* If you ask his wives for anything, speak to them from behind a curtain*. This is more chaste for your hearts and their hearts. (Sura 33:53, N.J. Dawood translation).


This "curtain" is the call to have his wives under a perpetual state of perdah. Something doesn't need to mention "burkah" by word to create the impression of what a "curtain" is. The curtain is a literal curtain where his wives could interact with na-mahrum men. Now the issue is of them having to move around in public. Therefore came the idea of the portable curtain. This eventually evolved into the burka. Definitely mohammad kept his wives from being seen by other men. Whether it is a right interpretation or a wrong interpretation does not matter at all because it is a justification nonetheless. The argument that the burka is a traditional garb as a result of culture and not religion is completely ridiculous at this point. It doesn't matter if one person's "interpretation" is right or another person's interpretation is wrong, because the context of the order was to ensure that mohammad's wives remain chaste and free of adultery. There's also a separate order for Mohammad's wives which states that they cannot marry after mohammad's death. You need to look at the bigger picture here and create your impression instead of reverse engineering things the way you are. Mohammad's wives were definitely veiled. The curtain is a literal curtain - not a proverbial curtain and these orders came as a result of several incidents that I've already pointed out. It's the context of those events that matters. And as I've pointed out the burka today is the portable curtain. It's one interpretation which is why the burka remains a minority - but its widespread use across the muslim world is enough evidence for it having a religious origin. 

The Greek Burka whatever that might have been has no bearing on muslim women all the way out in Pakistan. Like 100's of other garments if its justification did not exist in the quran or hadith, it would never have come into being - not to the scale it has. The fact that there is debate within the muslim world about its legitimacy is healthy because the order was not for all women but for his wives specifically - however, there are men who also feel like they should live like the prophet and living like the prophet means that your wives are covered by this "curtain", which requires a "portable" version so that the curtain can exist in the public domain. 



> Again... This is something people made up long after Mohammad's death.


No it isn't. It's in the Quran as an order specific for his wives. But since mohammad is the primary role model, hence others follow his lead. Curtains were put up inside every muslim man's house and eventually that curtain became portable. 



> Not my fault Burqas come from Ancient Athens brah


That has very little if nothing to do what the muslims have done with it in their culture - and it would never have become "repopularized" if the justifications did not exist in the quran - but it does. In the quran and in the hadith. 

Then again, I'm just wasting my time. You're already acting like a creationist in this discussion. I'm done with you. I think it would be best if you stopped quoting me on Islam posts again because clearly you've stopped listening and are only reading half the things I say ... I mean, anyone that picks up a single line from a wall of text to respond to is not reading and only skimming. It's unfair on the person who's put time and effort into their response so next time don't do this.


----------



## Art Vandaley

Reaper said:


> I cannot believe that you're letting your lack of knowledge take you towards making completely illogical conclusions.​This "curtain" is the call to have his wives under a perpetual state of perdah. Something doesn't need to mention "burkah" by word to create the impression of what a "curtain" is. The curtain is a literal curtain where his wives could interact with na-mahrum men. Now the issue is of them having to move around in public. Therefore came the idea of the portable curtain. This eventually evolved into the burka. Definitely mohammad kept his wives from being seen by other men. Whether it is a right interpretation or a wrong interpretation does not matter at all because it is a justification nonetheless. The argument that the burka is a traditional garb as a result of culture and not religion is completely ridiculous at this point. It doesn't matter if one person's "interpretation" is right or another person's interpretation is wrong, because the context of the order was to ensure that mohammad's wives remain chaste and free of adultery. There's also a separate order for Mohammad's wives which states that they cannot marry after mohammad's death. You need to look at the bigger picture here and create your impression instead of reverse engineering things the way you are. Mohammad's wives were definitely veiled. The curtain is a literal curtain - not a proverbial curtain and these orders came as a result of several incidents that I've already pointed out. It's the context of those events that matters. And as I've pointed out the burka today is the portable curtain. It's one interpretation which is why the burka remains a minority - but its widespread use across the muslim world is enough evidence for it having a religious origin.
> 
> The Greek Burka whatever that might have been has no bearing on muslim women all the way out in Pakistan. Like 100's of other garments if its justification did not exist in the quran or hadith, it would never have come into being - not to the scale it has. The fact that there is debate within the muslim world about its legitimacy is healthy because the order was not for all women but for his wives specifically - however, there are men who also feel like they should live like the prophet and living like the prophet means that your wives are covered by this "curtain", which requires a "portable" version so that the curtain can exist in the public domain.
> 
> No it isn't. It's in the Quran as an order specific for his wives. But since mohammad is the primary role model, hence others follow his lead. Curtains were put up inside every muslim man's house and eventually that curtain became portable.
> 
> That has very little if nothing to do what the muslims have done with it in their culture - and it would never have become "repopularized" if the justifications did not exist in the quran - but it does. In the quran and in the hadith.
> 
> Then again, I'm just wasting my time. You're already acting like a creationist in this discussion. I'm done with you. I think it would be best if you stopped quoting me on Islam posts again because clearly you've stopped listening and are only reading half the things I say ... I mean, anyone that picks up a single line from a wall of text to respond to is not reading and only skimming. It's unfair on the person who's put time and effort into their response so next time don't do this.


But you're trying to justify why you think you're interpretation of the words of a madman in desert in the early middle ages is right, and I don't care, because I fundamentally don't believe any interpretation can be right or wrong. He was a madman writing in the desert in the early middle ages. 

You're looking for sense and a greater purpose etc and like... good luck, that's a the ravings of a madman in the desert in the early middle ages you're doing that to.

There is a part of the Quran that says that Mohammad's wives are meant to be talked to when behind a curtain. There is not such requirement that they dress in something like a Burqa whenever out of his house, nor any indication that that is expected of everyone, and it would indeed appear it wasn't expected of everyone but rather was a special rule for his wives and his wives alone. 

He just doesn't say what you say he does. What you've done is interpret his words to say something else. 

You're saying, if he said x, he must have meant y. And instead you keep saying "he said y", and its like... no.. he didn't. 

And the idea that your interpretation is the only interpretation is nonsense. It wasn't interpreted that way during his lifetime, and he could have clarified if he did mean that. And it wasn't interpreted that way for half a millennia after he died.

Also I edited this in after you quoted my post and it still stands:

Fundamentally, to say that Burqa's come from Mohammad is to say that the people who interpreted his words supporting veils actually supported Burqas instead in the 1100s were right, and the people who had been interpreting that passage up until that point in time were wrong.

You're saying that person a's interpretation of the ravings of a madman in the desert in the early middle ages is right and person b's interpretation of the ravings of a madman in the desert in the early middles ages is wrong.


----------



## virus21

> Students enrolled in the University of California, Berkeley’s “FemSex” course are required to sign a contract agreeing they won’t “hook-up” with any classmates or the instructor.
> 
> A copy of the contract, obtained by Campus Reform, asks students to agree that they “will not engage in an act of ‘hooking up’ with a classmate or facilitator during the semester, as per the definition discussed during class.”
> 
> 
> “This includes any disclosure of the desire to hook-up to a classmate or facilitator. I understand that this act could negatively affect the space within the classroom and I understand that this act could also negatively affect the entire reputation of the FemSex program,” it continues.
> 
> 
> 
> It does, however, note that students who slipped up and are “feeling unsafe about a sexual encounter with a classmate” should “discuss this in a private conversation” with the course facilitator.
> 
> Indeed, the FemSex Program has something of a reputation at Berkeley, with five sections of the course being offered this semester alone and at least one being offered every year since 1993 when it was founded. All five sections being offered this semester are already at a maximum capacity of 20 participants, meaning 100 Berkeley students will be taking this three-credit course.
> 
> While the course, known as a “DeCal Course,” is student-taught and organized, it had to be approved by the school’s academic senate as well as the dean of its respective academic department.
> 
> The course covers a vast range of sexual and gender-related topics, including “the influence of social hierarchies in all reproductive choices, solo sex, partner sex, orgasm, sex work, communication, consent, relationships, gender/sex-based violence, and empowerment.”
> 
> “The purpose of FemSex is to create a safe space that encourages and facilitates the ability of students to learn about their bodies, explore their boundaries, desires, experiences and expand their understanding of power and privilege,” a description for the course stipulates.
> 
> The course does, in fact, teach a whole section on “power and privilege,” which describes things like not having a stranger “ask me what my genitals look like and how I have sex” as well as not having to "worry about the gendered repercussions of being arrested" as “normative gender privilege.”
> 
> 
> 
> Other sections of the course are focused on the best “sexual practices,” which offers an entire lesson on the best way to have anal sex called “buttfucking 101.” Another lesson, called the “Tyranny of Orgasm,” discusses why orgasms are “highly overrated” and leave people feeling “tyrannized by this supposed goal of sex.”
> 
> Notably, the “FemSex Class Contract” also requires all students to sign a “Mutual Trust and Respect” clause, asking them to agree to “treat people the way they want to be treated” and do their “part to make the environment a safe, comfortable space.”
> 
> Campus Reform reached out to the facilitators of Berkeley’s FemSex course but did not receive a response in time for publication.


http://www.campusreform.org/?ID=8137


----------



## yeahbaby!

^ That's unfair. How are we not meant to pop a boner as soon as we the 'Femsex Program'

:drool


----------



## Reaper

Alkomesh2 said:


> But you're trying to justify why you think you're interpretation of the words of a madman in desert in the early middle ages is right, and I don't care, because I fundamentally don't believe any interpretation can be right or wrong. *He was a madman writing in the desert in the early middle ages. *


You keep claiming that you know about mohammad because you read biographies ... and yet you don't know the most basic of things about him. Mohammad's biggest reason for being able to justify the quran as a miracle and muslims today accept is as such because mohammad was illiterate. 



> You're looking for sense and a greater purpose etc and like... good luck, that's a the ravings of a madman in the desert in the early middle ages you're doing that to.


While I agree to an extent that the evolution of Islam has little to do with mohammad, but at the same time this means jack shit when the attribution of current muslim doctrine is attributed to him. considering him the primary source from that point of view is perfectly legitimate. 



> There is a part of the Quran that says that Mohammad's wives are meant to be talked to when behind a curtain. There is not such requirement that they dress in something like a Burqa whenever out of his house, nor any indication that that is expected of everyone, and it would indeed appear it wasn't expected of everyone but rather was a special rule for his wives and his wives alone.


This is absolute bullcrap. This is why I said that the veil took on the shape of the burka because the curtain needed to be made portable. You're not even bothering to address this at all. Interpretations or how something should have or could have been interpreted a certain way is completely irrelevant to the fact that the core justification of the burka lies within the idea of the curtain and therefore its portability. This is why it's only a minority within islam but exclusive to islam however, spread across the entire muslim world. The justification whether it's right or wrong is irrelevant to the fact that that is the justification for its existence. 



> He just doesn't say what you say he does. What you've done is interpret his words to say something else.


Irrelevant. But you'd be hard pressed to find proof that mohammad's wives were not veiled. That sounds like something you've pulled out of your ass. At the same time even IF that isn't true it's irrelevant because it's still the justification for the burka today. 



> You're saying, if he said x, he must have meant y. And instead you keep saying "he said y", and its like... no.. he didn't.


Proves that you're not reading and are trying to throw in the distraction around difference in interpretation as evidence of your point of view. The curtain was a physical curtain. The veil was a physical veil. Mohammad's wives wore that veil - and even if they didn't, the modern justification of the burka lies in the literal interpretation. 

Also, Omar and other muslims that followed were even more mysoginistic than mohammad and so the literal interpretation of the veil and conversion to the burka happened over time. 



> And the idea that your interpretation is the only interpretation is nonsense. It wasn't interpreted that way during his lifetime, and he could have clarified if he did mean that. And it wasn't interpreted that way for half a millennia after he died.


Doesn't matter. What's most important is that the modern justification of the burka comes directly from that verse as well as context around the revelation. 



> Fundamentally, to say that Burqa's come from Mohammad is to say that the people who interpreted his words supporting veils actually supported Burqas instead in the 1100s were right, and the people who had been interpreting that passage up until that point in time were wrong.


Mohammad's verse on the curtain is literal. Pretty much every single scholar since the beginning has interpreted as such. The burka's justification is the literal interpretation. Throughout history of Islam apparel and coverings similar to the burka have existed but in a minority because throughout people have interpreted this order as being just for his wives. 

You don't understand the core concept of sunnah verses fard which is why there have always been people that have followed the quran and mohammad or just the quran loosely. Sunnah is mohammad's way of life and emulation of things that he did. Fard are core doctrines of the quran that have to be followed. Sunnah doesn't have to be followed but it is considered better that it is. Burka falls under the sunnah. Hijab falls under fard. This interpretation game you're playing is at this point an attempt to get people to ignore the valid justification of burka in Islam. It seems like some of the stuff you're parroting is coming from someone else's mouth and I want to see your source on the fact that the burka is a recent invention. 



> You're saying that person a's interpretation of the ravings of a madman in the desert in the early middle ages is right and person b's interpretation of the ravings of a madman in the desert in the early middles ages is wrong.


I never even played the right or wrong game. That's what you're doing. I said that the *justification *for the burka lies in the quran, not the specific order. I've never even interpreted as being a fard from the quran and neither have other muslims. It is a combination of sunnah and fard which is why it seems like it's "open to interpretation". The physical curtain is not open to interpretation and the order fro mohammad's wives to be behind the curtain is not interpretation. The emulation of mohammad and the way he lived his life is an aspiration for muslims therefore only a handful of muslims enforce this rule on their wives. Within that group is another minority that believe that all muslim women should be veiled. That's called extremism --- but again the justification of that lies within the entire Islamic lore. 

---- 

This is not directed at you because at least you've had the sense to not toss out the word islamophobic in this conversation. I just thought it's conversation and thread appropriate.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Reaper said:


> These cunts have no clue that they're abusers.
> 
> I see so many women ranting about their husbands on Facebook that sometimes I wonder if they were never taught how to be decent people at all.
> 
> Publicly humiliating your man or woman should be seen as abuse but apparently since it's women that do this ranting most of the time obviously it isn't seen that way.


It reminded me of this from a few years ago. I hope this was just some woman making something up to score points with other feminists online, but it seems really believable that it was real. Can't find the original post on the site it was on, just where it's been copied to other sites.



> I have three sons, ages 16, 15, and 12. I was also in an abusive marriage for ten years in which my 15 year old was a frequent target of my x husband. These boys had a rough time of it, as did we all.
> 
> After I left my husband my children acted out for a short time, we all spoke of feeling relief and feeling safe yet there were still some rough spots as I got the hang of trying to do it alone.
> 
> Several years ago my accountability program found that the computer had been accessing pornography. Turns out it was my middle son. To date he has been 'caught' accessing pornography many times since then. He was 13 I think when this started.
> 
> I banned him from the computer, but after a few months I would allow him to be on it for short periods of time. Each and every single time my son would access pornography within days (and sometimes hours) of being allowed back online. He was aware that he would be caught because the computers are monitored but he chose to do it anyway.
> 
> Most recently my youngest son allowed my middle son to play with his PSP. Brandon (the middle child) used it to immediately access pornography online. The child is now banned from computers, video games and so forth. I've talked until I'm blue in the face, I've grown angry and yelled, I've cried when I was alone and when I was in front of him. I've had him read Dworkin, my site, and other places (namely OAG's site) and I still can't unseat this problem. He can recite feminist literature all day long, he can understand the tenets, the ideas behind it, how it links together but he will not allow this knowledge to stand in the way of his porn use.
> 
> I don't think I'm looking for advice (I've tried everything I could think of so far) but more a place to simply be sad. I can clearly see why he's looking at pornography, I've figured all that out readily enough, but I can't seem to make it stop.
> 
> I know, that as soon as my child leaves my home and moves into his own place that he will be looking at porn immediately. I know that I am raising a problem for women. I know that this child will one day grow and will fully absorb the messages that porn sends to men. I know that my child masturbates to degradation of my people (when I use that phrase I mean womyn) and that with every orgasm he will further solidify his own hatred of and superiority over, women.
> 
> I know that there will likely come a day where my son coerces a young woman into sex (rape) and there isn't a damned thing I can do about it. I look into the eyes of my son and they still sparkle like they did when he was a baby, but he's not a baby anymore, he's growing into a man and that man will have trained himself to degrade women before he leaves my home.
> 
> As a radical feminist who puts women first I cannot begin to determine what I should do with regards to this issue. My heart breaks because there is nothing I can do to protect the womyn he will come into contact with.
> 
> I have three boys. One of them is lost to me and as a mother and a radical womyn this breaks my heart in a way I can scarcely express. I don't know if it says something terrible about me, but you know what haunts me late at night? More than anything else? I know, in my heart of hearts that, knowing what I know now, if I had it to do over again I would have had that abortion.
> 
> I also find myself blaming myself over and over again, even though that radical womyn inside of me stands up and yells that I'm placing blame in the wrong place. I'm not sure what I intended to say with this message. I began writing it this morning and put it away again and finally decided to finish it this evening. I think that maybe I just wanted to share, I keep trying with Brandon and I keep failing. He simply doesn't care. When he wants to jerk off, everything goes right out the window."


A 15 year old boy, in the middle of puberty, jerking off to porn=future rapist. fpalm

How does that not fuck a kid up? Sexual repression caused by an ideology instead of a religion is still sexual repression. Though some people now treat their ideology like a religion. Also, your mom calling you a future rapist is just fucked up beyond belief.


----------



## Reaper

@2 Ton 21 - Yeah, I've read that one. 

This is what stands out to me the most (and I made some changes to make it sound exactly like what it is being used as):



> I've cried when I was alone and when I was in front of him. I've had him read *Psalms*, *Kings*, and other places (namely Christian Monitor) and I still can't unseat this problem. He can recite *the bible *all day long, he can understand the tenets, the ideas behind it, how it links together but he will not allow this knowledge to stand in the way of his porn use.


That's all you need to know about what this particular type of feminist really is. She's just another evangelical Christian who may or may not be one, but required another set of doctrines to follow. Some women just aren't capable of independent thinking and many of them end up as feminists even if they aren't overly religious. This is why if you look at the stats, the majority of religious people in the world are women. This is why feminism is so palatable to them. It requires no critical thinking whatsoever. It's just another doctrine that is fed to them by others which they regurgitate to their children and students. 

Deso and I had a discussion about this in the Election thread that we really are witnessing the rise of non-god religions with the kinds of non-scientific ideologies people are adopting today. I'll link my thoughts to you at some point when I go back to find them.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Reaper said:


> @2 Ton 21 - Yeah, I've read that one.
> 
> This is what stands out to me the most (and I made some changes to make it sound exactly like what it is being used as):
> 
> That's all you need to know about what this particular type of feminist really is. She's just another evangelical Christian who may or may not be one, but required another set of doctrines to follow. Some women just aren't capable of independent thinking and many of them end up as feminists even if they aren't overly religious. This is why if you look at the stats, the majority of religious people in the world are women. This is why feminism is so palatable to them. It requires no critical thinking whatsoever. It's just another doctrine that is fed to them by others which they regurgitate to their children and students.
> 
> Deso and I had a discussion about this in the Election thread that we really are witnessing the rise of non-god religions with the kinds of non-scientific ideologies people are adopting today. I'll link my thoughts to you at some point when I go back to find them.


I look forward to reading them. You can definitely draw parallels between various ideological movements and fundamentalist religion. Language policing is almost like blasphemy laws. Privilege can be equated with original sin. Every one has to be converted to the faith or eliminated/marginalized. Can even throw in that some things they do to accomplish their goals and protect their side, no matter how unethical, are for the greater good, but if the other "side" does it, it's patently wrong.


----------



## virus21

2 Ton 21 said:


> I look forward to reading them. You can definitely draw parallels between various ideological movements and fundamentalist religion. Language policing is almost like blasphemy laws. Privilege can be equated with original sin. Every one has to be converted to the faith or eliminated/marginalized. Can even throw in that some things they do to accomplish their goals and protect their side, no matter how unethical, are for the greater good, but if the other "side" does it, it's patently wrong.


At this point we are one step away from having a inquisition based on PC and SJW culture


----------



## virus21

He talks about those morons that protested at the airport in England at the beginning. He sums them up well


----------



## 2 Ton 21




----------



## virus21

2 Ton 21 said:


>


He aint wrong


----------



## stevefox1200

2 Ton 21 said:


>


I lost it at the swastika

I had just finished Osprey's history book on the SS


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak

Reaper said:


> It took me a while to find this, but this is like literally the perfect example of what we are talking about!


Great post, but I would like to add though that I only saw muslim women wearing niqabs two or three times in Malaysia in the two years I lived there.

They would wear something more like this










Or they would wear western clothing with a hijab (headscarf) or as they call it in Malay a tudung.

I wish I could say the same about Saudi Arabia though.... It was pretty depressing going there and seeing women from head to toe in black everywhere.

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Art Vandaley

Reaper said:


> You keep claiming that you know about mohammad because you read biographies ... and yet you don't know the most basic of things about him. Mohammad's biggest reason for being able to justify the quran as a miracle and muslims today accept is as such because mohammad was illiterate.
> 
> While I agree to an extent that the evolution of Islam has little to do with mohammad, but at the same time this means jack shit when the attribution of current muslim doctrine is attributed to him. considering him the primary source from that point of view is perfectly legitimate.
> 
> This is absolute bullcrap. This is why I said that the veil took on the shape of the burka because the curtain needed to be made portable. You're not even bothering to address this at all. Interpretations or how something should have or could have been interpreted a certain way is completely irrelevant to the fact that the core justification of the burka lies within the idea of the curtain and therefore its portability. This is why it's only a minority within islam but exclusive to islam however, spread across the entire muslim world. The justification whether it's right or wrong is irrelevant to the fact that that is the justification for its existence.
> 
> Irrelevant. But you'd be hard pressed to find proof that mohammad's wives were not veiled. That sounds like something you've pulled out of your ass. At the same time even IF that isn't true it's irrelevant because it's still the justification for the burka today.
> 
> Proves that you're not reading and are trying to throw in the distraction around difference in interpretation as evidence of your point of view. The curtain was a physical curtain. The veil was a physical veil. Mohammad's wives wore that veil - and even if they didn't, the modern justification of the burka lies in the literal interpretation.
> 
> Also, Omar and other muslims that followed were even more mysoginistic than mohammad and so the literal interpretation of the veil and conversion to the burka happened over time.
> 
> Doesn't matter. What's most important is that the modern justification of the burka comes directly from that verse as well as context around the revelation.
> 
> Mohammad's verse on the curtain is literal. Pretty much every single scholar since the beginning has interpreted as such. The burka's justification is the literal interpretation. Throughout history of Islam apparel and coverings similar to the burka have existed but in a minority because throughout people have interpreted this order as being just for his wives.
> 
> You don't understand the core concept of sunnah verses fard which is why there have always been people that have followed the quran and mohammad or just the quran loosely. Sunnah is mohammad's way of life and emulation of things that he did. Fard are core doctrines of the quran that have to be followed. Sunnah doesn't have to be followed but it is considered better that it is. Burka falls under the sunnah. Hijab falls under fard. This interpretation game you're playing is at this point an attempt to get people to ignore the valid justification of burka in Islam. It seems like some of the stuff you're parroting is coming from someone else's mouth and I want to see your source on the fact that the burka is a recent invention.
> 
> I never even played the right or wrong game. That's what you're doing. I said that the *justification *for the burka lies in the quran, not the specific order. I've never even interpreted as being a fard from the quran and neither have other muslims. It is a combination of sunnah and fard which is why it seems like it's "open to interpretation". The physical curtain is not open to interpretation and the order fro mohammad's wives to be behind the curtain is not interpretation. The emulation of mohammad and the way he lived his life is an aspiration for muslims therefore only a handful of muslims enforce this rule on their wives. Within that group is another minority that believe that all muslim women should be veiled. That's called extremism --- but again the justification of that lies within the entire Islamic lore.
> 
> ----
> 
> This is not directed at you because at least you've had the sense to not toss out the word islamophobic in this conversation. I just thought it's conversation and thread appropriate.


I was aware Mohammad was illiterate, that was a figure of speech, fair though.

Just because people today attribute something to Mohammad doesn't mean he is actually responsible. Anymore than if we all got together and decided that the moon landing actually happened in 1943, like we can all say that all we want and it won't be any truer. The fact that people say it came from Mohammad does not make it true. Its like blaming Marx for everything Marxists say he said. 

"Everyone has to wear a burqa" is not a literal interpretation of "the prophets wives have to hide behind a curtain in his house".

The only literal interpretation of "the prophets wives have to hide behind a curtain in his house" is the prophets wives have to hide behind a curtain in his house. That is what the word literal means, that is what a literal interpretation is.

Ie the only way to literally interpret the world was created in 7 days is that the world was created in 7 days. 

You are arguing that if the prophet hid his wives behind a curtain then by analogy everyone should have to hide their wives all the time. That is not a literal interpretation of his words. That is reading meaning into his words which are not present on their bare face.

Also it clearly can't be the only interpretation as it wasn't done during Mohammad's lifetime, so no one when he was alive thought that was what he meant, and he certainly never told them that was what he meant, which seems odd considering he really doesn't seem to have been shy about telling people what to do. 

If it is what he meant it does seem odd that no one did it when he was alive and he never said anything about to it anyone.

That certainly seems odd to me.

Also wasn't interpreted to mean that for hundreds of years. A lot of Muslims were born and died without ever having had any inkling that that that was the correct or "only" interpretation.

Doesn't that seem odd to you?

If it is infact the only way that verse can possibly be interpreted, isn't odd that so many people, including everyone in Mohammad's own lifetime didn't interpret it that way?


----------



## Miss Sally

2 Ton 21 said:


>


Segregation is what the "leftists" are after, funny thing is if average white/black/asians and hispanics were segregated off they would do just fine in their own communities, the "leftists" would be begging to come to these areas as nobody would want to work and the nonwhites in the area would wake up and realize white sjws are psychotic.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Miss Sally said:


> Segregation is what the "leftists" are after, funny thing is if average white/black/asians and hispanics were segregated off they would do just fine in their own communities, the "leftists" would be begging to come to these areas as nobody would want to work and the nonwhites in the area would wake up and realize white sjws are psychotic.


Is there no crime or social problems in white/black/asian/hispanic only communities?

Also it's a bit racist AND prejudice of you to say white SJWs are psychotic. You probably don't know any personally how can you say that?


----------



## Reaper

People like to claim that only radical Islam is dangerous or harmful. This interviewer is what is considered a liberal Muslim btw. She's against killing but pro hand chopping and pro shariah and falsely believes that if you apply god's and follow the tenets of Islam society will take care of itself and become a utopia, but has never questioned that the shariah contains very dangerous and repressive ideas. That is the liberal take on the quran and the shariah where they believe in only the so called good things in the shariah and at the same time propagate the idea of an achieveable utopia through following allah's law and shariah. 

The only reason why we're getting her real views is because she's interviewing another woman who is an ex-muslim. If this woman was having a conversation with a westerner, she would say the same things, but make them more palatable as per the direction of taqqiyah. She'll keep her anger under control and spout of bullcrap like how Islam is a feminist religion, a religion of peace and that the radical islamist's interpretation is the problem and that there's nothing wrong with the quran itself. It's a must watch for people who have falsely convinced themselves that only radical islamists hold views that are dangerous to western secular and humanist values.


----------



## deepelemblues

> Not my fault Burqas come from Ancient Athens brah


He does know that women going out in public veiled was a social convention and not a law with serious and even deadly consequences if broken in Ancient Greece right.

Some people would think you were a slut if you were a "respectable" woman who went outside your home unveiled but you wouldn't get arrested or harassed and if your husband or father didn't approve you wouldn't be doing it so you wouldn't get honor killed either.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Reaper said:


> People like to claim that only radical Islam is dangerous or harmful. This interviewer is what is considered a liberal Muslim btw. She's against killing but pro hand chopping and pro shariah and falsely believes that if you apply god's and follow the tenets of Islam society will take care of itself and become a utopia, but has never questioned that the shariah contains very dangerous and repressive ideas. That is the liberal take on the quran and the shariah where they believe in only the so called good things in the shariah and at the same time propagate the idea of an achieveable utopia through following allah's law and shariah.
> 
> The only reason why we're getting her real views is because she's interviewing another woman who is an ex-muslim. If this woman was having a conversation with a westerner, she would say the same things, but make them more palatable as per the direction of taqqiyah. She'll keep her anger under control and spout of bullcrap like how Islam is a feminist religion, a religion of peace and that the radical islamist's interpretation is the problem and that there's nothing wrong with the quran itself. It's a must watch for people who have falsely convinced themselves that only radical islamists hold views that are dangerous to western secular and humanist values.







Ben Shapiro brings up some interesting points


----------



## Reaper

^Yeah --- that's the Pew research I've tried to get current muslim apologists to read, but they completely ignore it. It was absolutely revolutionary and yet most people want to completely ignore it. 

I've noticed this trend amongst social justice advocates ... They don't like to read things. They just want pulpits.

This idea that radicals are only a small minority is based on only including terrorists. They don't include people who are passively radicalized and therefore enabliers or fanciers of terrorists at all.


----------



## Reaper

@2 ton 1 - This is a critique of another one of this woman's articles. 



> *Stop Guilt-Tripping Boys About Their ‘Toxic Masculinity’*
> 
> By Mark Tapson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last week a proud feminist single mom posted a piece in _The_ _Washington Post_ in which she shamed her sixteen- and eighteen-year-old sons for not taking a more proactive stand to combat rape and misogyny. For anyone who needs a guide on How Not to Turn Your Children Into the Social Justice Warriors You Desperately Want Them to Be, “My Teen Boys Are Blind to Rape Culture” is it.
> Jody Allard is a Seattle-based writer on issues related to feminism, parenting, and social justice, who describes herself as a happily single mother of seven. In previous articles she has had no compunction about sharing very personal experiences such as surviving rape, her self-loathing over a malformed hand, three failed marriages, a son’s suicidal depression, and a husband’s emotionally lacerating infidelity. She also has no compunction about publicly embarrassing her sons by declaring them “part of the problem” of rape culture and by labeling at least one of them a “rape apologist” over his reasonable belief that accused rapists should be considered innocent until proven guilty.
> In her most recent _WaPo_ confessional, Ms. Allard is disturbed and frustrated that her two teen sons aren’t more active allies with her against what she insists is our rape culture. As I’ve written elsewhere, America doesn’t have a rape culture; we have a culture in which rape is considered a heinous crime and those convicted of it—and sometimes those merely accused of it—are viewed as monsters. Does this mean that rape is uncommon or that our legal system’s handling of such cases isn’t sometimes problematic? Not at all. Does this mean that our pop culture isn’t hyper-sexualized or that it doesn’t objectify women? Not at all. But if you want to see a rape culture, travel to rural areas in Afghanistan or Iran or India. There is no such equivalent here.
> Jody Allard’s sons agree. They roll their eyes when she raises issues of rape, consent, and sexism at the dinner table. “There’s no such thing as rape culture,” one tells her. “You say everything is about rape culture or sexism.” Their mother’s sense of betrayal is palpable:
> My sons, who are good boys and who know all about consent, do not speak out about consent. Not when it’s uncomfortable. Not when it might jeopardize their social standing. My sons who hate hearing about their own privilege nestle inside it like a blanket and accuse me of making up its existence.​ “I never imagined I would raise boys who would become men like these,” she laments. “Men who deny rape culture, or who turn a blind eye to sexism.”
> Apart from her disturbing willingness to disparage her sons in a national newspaper, Allard also isn’t helping matters by pushing the boys away with her obsessive cause. “They’ve been listening to me talk about consent, misogyny and rape culture since they were tweens,” she explains, which is probably the reason they argue and resist becoming the social justice warriors she wants them to be: she’s been hectoring them for years about rape culture and they’re sick of hearing about how they’re complicit in “toxic masculinity” unless they’re also hectoring their male friends about it:
> My sons are good boys… [but] when it comes to speaking out against rape culture and questioning their own ideas and behavior, they become angry and defensive. Not all men, they remind me, and my guts wrench as my own sons mimic the vitriol of a thousand online trolls.​ It’s not trolling to point out, as her sons rightly do, that not all men are rapists or are enmeshed in some sort of patriarchal conspiracy against women. It’s unnecessary for her to declare that “anyone who isn’t with us is against us.” The vast majority of American men—your sons included—already _are_ with you, Ms. Allard, in terms of finding rape to be unconscionable behavior. Also, she conveniently neglects to mention that many of today’s young women—girls, really—sadly are far from the passive victims of male sexual aggression that she makes them out to be (cue the cries of “Slut-shaming!”). Those young women must bear their share of responsibility for the current confusion about sex, consent, and assault.
> Despite her misgivings, Allard seems to have raised decent boys, and that’s admirable. But she also seems to have no self-awareness about how her relationship with her sons is in danger of being warped, if it isn’t already, by her own issues with men, which become apparent as you examine some of her other work. Instead of inspiring her boys to activism, her habits of substituting a lecture on misogyny for dinner conversation and of discussing her disappointing children with _Washington Post_ readers is obviously creating an awkward tension that may ultimately drive them away from her.
> What Allard’s boys and others like them need is not a troubled feminist determined to enlist them in her social justice mission, but a good father or other close masculine role model to serve as a living, breathing demonstration of how to be a man who respects and protects women. Boys are far more likely to respond to a strong, good man’s quiet example than to Mother scolding them about their participation in the sexual victimization of women. Unfortunately there’s no indication in her article that these boys have anyone like that in their lives.
> Allard is correct that good men must be ready to come to the defense of women, but guilt-tripping our sons about their male privilege, “culpability,” and “toxic masculinity” is not the way to mold good, honorable, proudly masculine young men who are respectful of women.


----------



## virus21

> The teacher who desecrated the American flag inside a North Carolina classroom told me he has no regrets and wants the student who photographed him to be punished.
> 
> Lee Francis, a first year history teacher at Massey Hill Classical High School in Fayetteville, has been placed on administrative leave while the school district investigates the incident.
> 
> 
> 
> Francis admitted stomping on an American flag Monday during a lesson on the First Amendment. A photo of the incident, taken by a student, was posted on Facebook and went viral.
> 
> “Do I regret what I did? Absolutely not,” Mr. Francis told me in an exclusive telephone interview. “Would I do it again? All I can say is I did it and I stand by it.”
> 
> Mr. Francis said he has obtained legal counsel.
> 
> “There were some laws broken as far as photos of me taken that violate the county’s policies – and issues that could be considered defamation of character,” he said.
> 
> He said the student who snapped the photo of the flag desecration “broke the law.”
> 
> “I believe that child does need to be punished in some way – absolutely,” he said. “I can’t take a picture of them and in turn they cannot do the same of me.”
> 
> Mr. Francis confirmed most of the events as they were reported by local news organizations – including the actions of a young patriot.
> 
> He said the student got up from his desk, took the desecrated flag and left the classroom.
> 
> “I don’t personally blame the children,” the teacher told me. “This is exactly what America is about. This is exactly what freedom of speech is about – freedom of protest. You stand upf or what you believe in. Whether or not I agree is not really the point.”
> 
> And based on the outrage posted on my Facebook page, many residents around Fayetteville and nearby Fort Bragg do not agree with the teacher’s actions.
> 
> “What that teacher did was a gut punch to all the military kids at that school,” one livid active duty parent told me.
> 
> Mr. Francis said he did not intend to offend or disrespect the military with his anti-American lesson.
> 
> “That was not the goal, that was not the point of the lesson,” he said. “For me, it was about the First Amendment, teaching about the Bill of Rights, the beginning of what we call America.”
> 
> Supt. Frank Till, Jr. told television station WRAL, “There are other ways to teach First Amendment rights without desecrating a flag.”
> 
> Mr. Francis said he does not disagree with that assessment.
> 
> If nothing else, the offensive lesson is a reminder of how public schools have become incubators for un-American activities.
> 
> It’s unclear what became of the desecrated flag and it’s also unclear whether the first year teacher will be a second year teacher at the school.
> 
> Should Mr. Francis need to find gainful employment, perhaps he would be more comfortable with a career in the National Football League?


http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2016/09/21/flag-stomping-teacher-has-no-regrets-wants-student-punished.html



> In 1938, President Franklin Roosevelt founded the March of Dimes to combat polio. You read that right. This piece of trivia is not as widely known anymore, because polio was effectively eradicated in 1955 with the widespread introduction of the Salk vaccine.
> 
> So why does the March of Dimes still exist, now as an organization researching, much more famously, birth defects? Put simply, when faced with the prospect of either closing up shop or changing missions, they chose the latter.
> 
> 
> An organization changing its mission is hardly surprising. Plenty of foundations and nonprofits whose original purposes or missions have long since been forgotten are still operating. This is not necessarily a bad thing, as an organization that has successfully established itself is likely to be more effective at a new mission. But this phenomenon of organizational self-perpetuation is worth probing. Let’s call it the March of Dimes syndrome.
> 
> The March of Dimes Syndrome Writ Large
> Now, the basic idea that people or interest groups seek self-perpetuation—we might also call it “continued relevance”—is also nothing new. We are used to thinking of business activity along these lines: in that field the impulse is called planned obsolescence. The idea is that no product should be so desirable or durable that it erases the need for a new product down the road. There is a built-in incentive against a company satisfying its customers too well.
> 
> This logic has also often been applied to government, with commentators noting the ease with which lawmakers and bureaucrats start new programs but the difficulty in getting them to end any programs. Milton Friedman’s famous quip that “nothing is so permanent as a temporary government program” neatly encapsulates the idea.
> 
> 
> It’s somewhat less familiar to claim this same logic and set of incentives—an organizational impulse to “stay in business” and to never quite solve the problem—applies to the philanthropic (or academic) worlds. But the logic applies here too, and here are a few examples other than the March of Dimes itself.
> 
> Pushing Lies about Victimhood
> Andrew Sullivan, one of the earliest crusaders for gay marriage and a married gay man himself, has become disaffected by the current LGBT movement, which he accuses of pushing an unjustified narrative of victimhood. He declared at a recent LGBT conference, “These people’s [certain LGBT activists’] lives and careers and incomes depend on the maintenance of discrimination and oppression.”
> 
> Although we can argue over Sullivan’s particular claim, the basic idea holds: eliminating LGBT discrimination would in fact essentially render the LGBT movement obsolete. This does not mean, of course, that LGBT activists really want to see more oppression, nor does it mean that all the oppression they claim to see is simply made up. It does mean that the LGBT movement collectively has incentives to remain in existence. Defining where true dedication ends and the March of Dimes syndrome begins is unquestionably a gray area, but it is a gray area that exists.
> 
> 
> One way to “stay in business” is to define down the meaning of discrimination or oppression, so words or behaviors that were once mainstream become verboten. That is partly what Sullivan was talking about, and it’s something we can observe in many activist movements, particularly in civil rights and anti-racism.
> 
> It is possible to view this cynically: faced with the possibility that racism as previously defined is largely eradicated, the machinery of race activism—the journals, magazines, websites, academic departments, publishing arms, and activist networks—is under quite a strong incentive to remain in business. Changing the definition of racism so enough racism always remains to justify that machinery accomplishes this.
> 
> Merchandising Fear and Loathing
> It is worth spelling out, quite apart from incentives, just how similar this process looks to marketing or merchandising. Once, racism was understood as an ideology or law that elevated some races over others, usually expressed with anger or violence. Then racism was largely understood as discrimination based upon race, such as job or housing refusals, or hate crimes.
> 
> 
> In the 1970s, the definition was changed to focus on society rather than individuals: racial discrepancies were, unless proven otherwise, evidence that the machinery of society operated upon racist principles, regardless of the racial feelings of the individuals involved. That would be “institutional” or “systemic” racism. Today, while that understanding remains, there is even a new kind of racism: microaggressions, or sometimes-unconscious statements that reflect bigotry or discriminatory feelings. It is now increasingly common to claim that racism is actually getting worse, or even that our society is so suffused by racism that it has become permanent.
> 
> The actual progression of these ideas would not look any different if the conversation inside the offices of anti-racist magazines/academic departments/activist organizations went something like this (and I am not saying that it does): “Drat—we’ve almost reached racial equality. What do we all do then? Quick, someone come up with a new definition of racism. ‘Built into society, can’t be rooted out’? Great! We’ll never go out of business using that definition!”
> 
> Just because an organization or movement exhibits March of Dimes syndrome does not mean the work it does is without value, or that its grievances are without merit. It does not even mean the syndrome is manifesting itself consciously or cynically, as it would be impossible to know.
> 
> The point is that there is something other than selfless dedication at work, not only in the business world, but almost everywhere that large networks of people expend great energy and effort toward a common goal. Understanding and recognizing this, far from discrediting such work, will provide it with a necessary moderating and enlightening force. Since the many of the grievances of LGBT Americans, African-Americans, and others are real, that would be an improvement for everyone involved.


http://thefederalist.com/2016/09/21/social-justice-warriors-define-bigotry-can-stay-business/



> About two months ago, Dallas Police sergeant and president of the Dallas Fallen Officer Foundation Demetrick Pennie garnered praise for helping to heal relations between police and the black community.
> 
> He was reacting, in part, to a post by an NFL star.
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> 
> Following the slaying of five Dallas police officers that occurred after a particularly bloody week — police in other cities had killed two black men, Alton Sterling in Baton Rouge and Philando Castile in Falcon Heights, Minn. — Cleveland Browns running back Isaiah Crowell posted a disturbing illustration to Instagram.
> 
> In graphic detail, it depicted a uniformed white police officer, arms twisted behind his back. A man dressed in black, wearing a necklace with an ankh and a pair of American flag suspenders, stood behind the officer with one hand clamped on his mouth. The other hand holds a knife, which has just slit through the officer’s throat. Blood is shown gushing out from an open wound.
> 
> Its caption: “Mood: They give polices all types of weapons and they continuously choose to kill us.”
> 
> (The disturbing image can be found here.)
> 
> Crowell quickly removed the post, but not before the gears of the outrage machine began cranking. He apologized.
> 
> View image on Twitter
> View image on Twitter
> Follow
> Isaiah Crowell ✔ @IsaiahCrowell34
> 4:41 PM - 11 Jul 2016
> 198 198 Retweets 441 441 likes
> Amid the backlash, Sgt. Pennie, who is black, invited Crowell to attend the funeral of Patrick Zamarripa, one of the five slain Dallas police officers, and to spend the day with him and other police officers in an attempt to find similarities, not differences.
> 
> Crowell accepted the invitation (though, it should be noted, Cleveland’s police union made threats to pull police from providing security at Browns games if he didn’t go).
> 
> Ultimately, the interaction seemed positive.
> 
> On Facebook, Pennie wrote:
> 
> As leaders in the police community, it is our duty to establish and maintain the public trust. We in the Dallas Police Department are hurting and now it is time to start the healing process by creating greater understanding in the community. My interactions with Mr. Crowell demonstrates that mutual understanding is possible as long as both parties are willing to listen.
> 
> At the time, the Dallas Morning News Editorial Board published an op-ed with the headline, “No tactic more healing than what this Dallas cop used on football player,” referring to Pennie’s invitation to Crowell.
> 
> “Pennie characterized the discussions as the truest expression of community policing: ‘This marked the beginning of an open dialogue where greater understanding for policing culture could be obtained,'” the piece stated.
> 
> 
> On Friday, however, Pennie took a step in a different direction.
> 
> With conservative gadfly lawyer and founder of FreedomWatch Larry Klayman, he filed an amended 66-page lawsuit in the United States District Court of the Northern District of Texas against Black Lives Matter, President Obama and others.
> 
> The suit, which is filed on behalf of the plaintiffs and “police officers and other law enforcement persons of all races and ethnicities including but not limited to Jews, Christians and Caucasians,” accuses the defendants of inciting “their supporters and others to engage in threats of and attacks to cause serious bodily injury or death upon police officers and other law enforcement persons of all races and ethnicities including but not limited to Jews, Christians and Caucasians.”
> 
> The phrase “including but not limited to Jews, Christians and Caucasians” appears 35 times in the suit.
> 
> Black Lives Matter movement, explained Play Video3:22
> The phrase Black Lives Matter first received national attention in summer 2014 and, since then, has become part of conversations on race in America. Here's how the phrase became a movement. (Claritza Jimenez, Julio Negron/The Washington Post)
> The suit lists the following 17 defendants: Louis Farrakhan, the Nation of Islam, Al Sharpton, the National Action Network, Black Lives Matter, Rashad Turner, Opal Tometi, Patrisse Cullors, Alicia Garza, Johnetta Elzie, DeRay Mckesson, Malik Zulu Shabazz, the New Black Panther Party, George Soros, Barack Obama, Eric Holder and Hillary Clinton.
> 
> It seeks damages in excess of $500 million.
> 
> The suit is unlikely to be taken too seriously by a judge. Among other things, Pennie does not show some specific harm he has suffered, a requirement for federal lawsuits. And then there’s the matter of the First Amendment and the president’s immunity from suits.
> 
> In a statement about the suit, Klayman said, “Sergeant Pennie and I feel duty-bound to put ourselves forward to seek an end to the incitement of violence against law enforcement which has already resulted in the death of five police officers in Dallas and the wounding of seven more, just in Texas alone. … While the case was filed in Texas, it will create precedent around the nation that law enforcement, which ironically protects the very persons who are alleged to have incited this violence, should be respected.”
> 
> Added Klayman, “The defendants, if not legally reined in, are allegedly responsible, along with others, for igniting a race war that will ultimately totally destroy the freedoms that our Founding Fathers bequeathed to us.”
> 
> 
> Thus far, the social media reaction to the lawsuit has been supportive, if not saturated with racism.
> 
> On Twitter, Pennie was called a “new hero.” Others claim to “stand with” him and that he “has it right.”
> 
> https://twitter.com/The_Emperor17/status/777616280094466048
> 
> Others, though not nearly as many, reacted negatively to the lawsuit.
> 
> https://twitter.com/MrTayLamar/status/777664836725530624
> 
> In response, the Dallas Morning News published an op-ed Tuesday from editorial board member Leona Allen headlined “DPD sergeant’s suit against Black Lives Matter does more harm than good.”
> 
> Allen called the lawsuit “disappointing news” and stated “It is Pennie who is showing that he doesn’t understand the issues that have led to racial tensions in these communities.”
> 
> “What happened to trying to work together to address the underlying reasons for this strife?” Allen asked.
> 
> She wrote:
> 
> Let me say again, it is possible to condemn the killings of our police officers and have great concern for the killings of black residents at the hands of police.
> 
> Certainly, not everyone in the Black Lives Matter movement is about doing the right thing for the right reasons. Just as not all officers can be counted on to act appropriately in all situations.
> 
> Pennie is wrong to paint all Black Lives Matter leaders with the same tainted broad brush that he’s accusing them of using in their actions against all officers.
> 
> … Here’s hoping a judge dismisses it quickly.
> 
> On Facebook, Pennie posted about the lawsuit, though he clarified that “this letter is not intended for media dissemination.”
> 
> In the note, he stated that he “acted individually,” not on behalf of the Dallas Police Department.
> 
> He wrote:
> 
> We cannot allow people, especially those we call leaders, to be the very ones advocating and stoking violence against law enforcement professionals, or even acting passively as if nothing is wrong. … I understand the associated risks of what I am doing, but I am not afraid nor will I be intimidated by those who disagree with my position. I am willing and ready to fight for what I believe in, plain and simple!


https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2016/09/21/black-dallas-police-officer-sues-black-lives-matter-on-behalf-of-christians-jews-and-caucasians-others/#comments


----------



## Reaper

That teacher sounds like a downright douchebag. The flag desecration law has a context to it and if you want my sympathy for your right to stomp on the flag then you have to be doing it for a reason better than shock value on front of a class of students.

It almost seems like he planned it right from the start for his 15 minutes of fame. There is no protest or dignity in desecrating the American flag when a man uses it intentionally for nothing more than cheap attention whoring.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Reaper said:


> ^Yeah --- that's the Pew research I've tried to get current muslim apologists to read, but they completely ignore it. It was absolutely revolutionary and yet most people want to completely ignore it.
> 
> I've noticed this trend amongst social justice advocates ... They don't like to read things. They just want pulpits.
> 
> This idea that radicals are only a small minority is based on only including terrorists. They don't include people who are passively radicalized and therefore enabliers or fanciers of terrorists at all.


Another thing we have to remember, that even if there were just a "small minority" of "radical muslims", the minority still can pose a huge threat. You can look no further than the Nazi's who were not even remotely the majority in Germany. Hitler lost his first election . So even then, the minority can still be very dangerous to everyone around us and Nazi Germany isn't the first to do it either


----------



## Art Vandaley

Stinger Fan said:


> Another thing we have to remember, that even if there were just a "small minority" of "radical muslims", the minority still can pose a huge threat. You can look no further than the Nazi's who were not even remotely the majority in Germany. Hitler lost his first election . So even then, the minority can still be very dangerous to everyone around us and Nazi Germany isn't the first to do it either


Congrats on being the only person in history to study Nazi Germany and come to the conclusion that the lesson is that we should be persecuting religious minorities more......


----------



## Gandhi




----------



## deepelemblues

Alkomesh2 said:


> Congrats on being the only person in history to study Nazi Germany and come to the conclusion that the lesson is that we should be persecuting religious minorities more......


Muslims are being persecuted in the West :heston

Is that before or after we let in 2-3 million of em fleeing their shitty countries?

Or is that before or after our politicians go on TV for the 2478th time and bend over backwards to tell people not to be mean to Muslims and that Muslims are great people and it's literally worse than Hitler to say anything about Muslim terrorists or Islam that makes any Muslim anywhere feel bad.

Does the persecution happen before or after we're told of the shameful threat of hate crimes targeting Muslims and how hateful and intolerant we are against Muslims? We're talking about hate crimes against Muslims going from a couple dozen a year to four or five dozen a year in Western countries. While hate crimes against Jews number in the hundreds per year and continue to make up well more than half the total hate crimes committed in Western countries. The number of hate crimes crimes against Jews is rising much faster than the number of hate crimes against Muslims. 

Coincidentally, I'm sure, hate crimes against Jews spike in areas where large numbers of Muslims fleeing their shitty countries have moved to.


----------



## Gandhi

deepelemblues said:


> Muslims are being persecuted in the West :heston
> 
> Is that before or after we let in 2-3 million of em fleeing their shitty countries?
> 
> Or is that before or after our politicians go on TV for the 2478th time and bend over backwards to tell people not to be mean to Muslims and that Muslims are great people and it's literally worse than Hitler to say anything about Muslim terrorists or Islam that makes any Muslim anywhere feel bad.
> 
> Does the persecution happen before or after we're told of the shameful threat of hate crimes targeting Muslims and how hateful and intolerant we are against Muslims? We're talking about hate crimes against Muslims going from a couple dozen a year to four or five dozen a year in Western countries. While hate crimes against Jews number in the hundreds per year and continue to make up well more than half the total hate crimes committed in Western countries. The number of hate crimes crimes against Jews is rising much faster than the number of hate crimes against Muslims.
> 
> Coincidentally, I'm sure, hate crimes against Jews spike in areas where large numbers of Muslims fleeing their shitty countries have moved to.


Egypt used to have a big jewish Egyptian population.

One of the reasons most of them (and I do mean most) ran off to Israel was because, you know, muslims.


----------



## Reaper

Gandhi said:


> Egypt used to have a big jewish Egyptian population.
> 
> One of the reasons most of them (and I do mean most) ran off to Israel was because, you know, muslims.


You know why muslim refugees wanna come to the west and not head east or to africa, right? 

Because other Muslims. Even Muslims don't _really _want to live under muslim rule or amongst other muslims :kobelol. They WANT to live in the secular west without acknowledging that it is the separation of the state and church that made those countries what they are today. 

They really just have this idealized quranic utopia and their personal "peaceful version of shariah" that they want to implement in the west. The scary part about this is that not a single sunni muslim in the world can admit that the shariah is a piece of shit and is part of the reason why 95% of muslims live in such terrible conditions in shit countries.


----------



## Gandhi

Reaper said:


> You know why muslim refugees wanna come to the west and not head east or to africa, right?
> 
> *Because other Muslims.* Even Muslims don't _really _want to live under muslim rule or amongst other muslims :kobelol. They WANT to live in the secular west without acknowledging that it is the separation of the state and church that made those countries what they are today.
> 
> They really just have this idealized quranic utopia and their personal "peaceful version of shariah" that they want to implement in the west. The scary part about this is that not a single sunni muslim in the world can admit that the shariah is a piece of shit and is part of the reason why 95% of muslims live in such terrible conditions in shit countries.


Self identifying muslims move to the west because they're fucking much more civilized places to live and because there are more freedoms that the west allows which makes muslims get the chance to engage in their hypocrisy of engaging in westernized ways of life that contradict islamic lifestyle that they've been taught because of western influence OR the actual muslims move to the west to flat out take advantage of how everybody in the west is screaming islamophobia so that more muslims are able to fuck over politics in the west so that the west actually crumbles and through the ashes rises the population of rabbit breeding muslims who have the stereotypical godless leftist governments spoiling them till the spoiled muslims take more and more and more are killed whilst LONG STORY SHORT the west takes it up the ass by the actual muslims and even the hypocritical moderates get screwed over because they wouldn't man/woman up and admit their hypocrisy and stop actual muslims from destroying everything refugees ran to live in that is the freedoms in the west because hey just like Mohammed said war is deceit and so the west is fucked and ex muslims can't even run from muslims even in the west slowly but surely.

Funny how the world works eh?







3:17
3:17
3:17
3:17
3:17
3:17
3:17


----------



## Reaper

:done


----------



## Stinger Fan

Alkomesh2 said:


> Congrats on being the only person in history to study Nazi Germany and come to the conclusion that the lesson is that we should be persecuting religious minorities more......


I don't even know where you got that from because that is not what I said ... at all. My point wasn't that we should prosecute religious people or minorities or anyone for that matter, my point is that even a small minority group , regardless of race, gender culture or creed can still cause a lot of damage worldwide and that we shouldn't keep passing off as "well they're just a small number of them, therefore they're not a big deal".


----------



## The Dazzler

Reaper said:


>


That made me angry. She calls the doctor ignorant.
How can she dress like that and be for shariah? :trips7



Gandhi said:


>


This is terrifying! Mass-flagging videos. I'm going to lose all my subscriptions. :crying:


----------



## Reaper

The Dazzler said:


> How can she dress like that and be for shariah? :trips7



She cherry picks what she wants to believe in and how much she wants to believe in it. 

The Doctor was lucky that that woman was just an ignorant pacifist who only threw her out of the studio. The doctor however was ignorant in assuming that this woman had good intentions. But that's the problem. These kinds of liberal muslims put up a very strong but fake facade where they're merely covering up their hatred. 

In private conversations with my muslim friends and family, I've gotten to hear some stuff that you'd hear from the westboro church ... but these are the same muslims that go out in public in the west and pretend that they're liberal. No, in their mind they're liberal. But they're actually socially regressive as compared to other social liberals. Muslim liberals are about as liberal as the westboro church. In fact, I'd say that the Westboro church is better than the liberal muslim because at least they're not chameleons hiding behind lies of omission.


----------



## virus21

> Hundreds of school districts across the country have taken a pledge to “pronounce student’s names correctly” to avoid the “microaggression” of mispronunciation.
> 
> According to ‘My Name, My Identity: A Declaration of Self,’ a national campaign launched in 2015 by the Santa Clara County, Calif. Office of Education (SCCOE) and the National Association for Bilingual Education, a teacher who mispronounces a student’s name can cause that student “anxiety and resentment”.
> 
> “Mispronouncing a student’s name truly negates his or her identity, which, in turn, can hinder academic progress,” according to Yee Wan, SCCOE’s director of multilingual education services.
> 
> Rita Kohli, assistant professor of education at the University of California at Riverside, says it is a sign of “microagression” when a teacher mispronounces, disregards, or changes a child’s name, because “they are in a sense disregarding the family and culture of the student as well.”
> 
> The Washoe County School District in Reno, Nevada is one of 528 school districts across the country that have recently implemented a campaign to “pronounce students’ names correctly” - including names teachers and administrators find difficult or unfamiliar - in order to be sensitive to the ancestral and historical significance of a child’s name.
> 
> 
> In a 2014 Cult of Pedagogy blog post, former teacher Jennifer Gonzalez claimed that “mutilating someone’s name is a tiny act of bigotry. Whether you intend to or not, what you’re communicating is this: Your name is different. Foreign. Weird. It’s not worth my time to get it right….
> 
> “And before you get all defensive about the bigotry thing, let’s be clear: Discovering that something you do might be construed as bigotry doesn’t mean anyone is calling you a bigot. It’s just an opportunity to grow.”


http://www.cnsnews.com/blog/amy-furr/mispronouncing-students-name-now-considered-microaggression


----------



## MrMister




----------



## Kabraxal

Reaper said:


> :done


I'm confused.... How are they oppressed when they can wear what they want, go out when they want, have a camera to take a picture of it, and then the free speech to say something as completely stupid as that? What oppression are they possibly walking into? Are they finding the rare "men's power" meeting and crashing it or something?


----------



## 3MB4Life

I just don't understand the world anymore, what is happening?


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

> In a 2014 Cult of Pedagogy blog post, former teacher Jennifer Gonzalez claimed that “mutilating someone’s name is a tiny act of bigotry. Whether you intend to or not, what you’re communicating is this: Your name is different. Foreign. Weird. It’s not worth my time to get it right….


This must be exactly how I feel, considering every teacher I've ever had pronounced my name wrong all throughout school. :hmm:


----------



## Kabraxal

Oda Nobunaga said:


> This must be exactly how I feel, considering every teacher I've ever had pronounced my name wrong all throughout school. :hmm:


Wonder what they have to say about all those people that mispronounced my name when I was a foreigner when I lived outside of the US.... Or is that too much privilege that I need to check at the door? Hell, people in this country often get my last name wrong and I don't think "i was just microassaulted!".


----------



## Reaper

Oda Nobunaga said:


> This must be exactly how I feel, considering every teacher I've ever had pronounced my name wrong all throughout school. :hmm:


TBH, sometimes it does get irritating :shrug

But a minor irritation doesn't mean that I feel oppressed ... Quite the opposite. It feeds my ego in that I ridicule the poor uneducated local that can't pronounce my name. What can I say, I'm a fucking narcissist :kobelol 

@Kabraxal ---- That meme is making fun of the feminist/hipster look because if you look at the majority of third wave feminists, that's what they're styled as these days.


----------



## Kabraxal

Reaper said:


> TBH, sometimes it does get irritating :shrug
> 
> But a minor irritation doesn't mean that I feel oppressed ... Quite the opposite. It feeds my ego in that I ridicule the poor uneducated local that can't pronounce my name. What can I say, I'm a fucking narcissist :kobelol
> 
> @Kabraxal ---- That meme is making fun of the feminist/hipster look because if you look at the majority of third wave feminists, that's what they're styled as these days.


Ahhhh.. Given the stupidity of tumblr culture I could see that post as an actual legitimate sentiment by some.


----------



## virus21

I can't folks. I seriously can't


----------



## Simply Flawless

virus21 said:


> http://www.cnsnews.com/blog/amy-furr/mispronouncing-students-name-now-considered-microaggression


Holy fuck the stupidity just gets worse....really so now accidentally saying someone's name wrong is micro aggression?

Fuck outta here with that bullshit


----------



## Gandhi




----------



## yeahbaby!

^ Mike 'White' Rice - Poor white victim, struggling under the weight of the big powerful minorities! Poor guy


----------



## FriedTofu

virus21 said:


> http://www.cnsnews.com/blog/amy-furr/mispronouncing-students-name-now-considered-microaggression


Jews must feel they are the most oppressed people in the world then. Wait...that joke didn't come out right... Oops. :lol


----------



## Reaper

http://reason.com/blog/2016/09/22/are-stem-syllabi-gendered-a-feminist-pro



> *'Are STEM Syllabi Gendered?' A Feminist Professor Says Women Can't Do Science*
> 
> *Concepts like objective truth and the scientific method are inherently sexist, study says.*
> 
> 
> 
> DreamstimeRemember that University of Oregon study about how historical depictions of glaciers have somehow undermined the cause of feminism? This one might actually be more absurd.
> The syllabi for college-level STEM courses—science, technology, engineering, and mathematics—are "gendered" because they promote the idea that knowledge can be ascertained through reason. This is a masculine concept that hurts women's feelings and makes it difficult for them to succeed.
> That's according to "Are STEM Syllabi Gendered? A Feminist Critical Discourse Analysis" of the STEM syllabi at one Midwestern university. The discourse was authored by the University of North Dakota's Laura Parson, and published in _The Qualitative Report_ earlier this year.
> 
> It presupposes that certain stylistic choices—command words like "will" and "must"—are inherently masculine and anti-woman, and then sets out to determine whether these words show up in STEM syllabi. Since a syllabus is _not_ a negotiation, but rather, a set of instructions about how to succeed in a given class, they do indeed contain lots of commands.
> According to Parson, such language reinforces "a competitive, difficult, chilly climate." This climate "marginalizes women." Why? Because they're delicate snowflakes who couldn't possibly handle a little competition and difficulty—implicitly, that's what Parson is saying.
> Who's the feminist, again?
> But it's not just competition that marginalizes women in the classroom: the process of acquiring knowledge—the scientific method—is "inherently discriminatory to women and minorities," according to the study.
> Here's one passage:Syllabi promote the positivist view of knowledge by suggesting that there are correct conclusions that can be drawn with the right tools:
> 
> 
> "A critical thinker considers all available evidence with an open mind and uses appropriate techniques to analyze that evidence and reach a conclusion (Lower level geology)."
> "The main goal is to *attain* knowledge and comprehension of major concepts and techniques of organic chemistry (Upper level chemistry)."
> As these examples show, the STEM syllabi explored in this study demonstrated a view of knowledge that was to be acquired by the student, which promotes a view of knowledge as unchanging. This is further reinforced by the use of adverbs to imply certainty such as "actually" and "in fact" which are used in syllabi to identify information as factual and beyond dispute (Biber, 2006a; 2006b). For example, "draw accurate conclusions from scientific data presented in different formats" (Lower level math). Instead of promoting the idea that knowledge is constructed by the student and dynamic, subject to change as it would in a more feminist view of knowledge, the syllabi reinforce the larger male-dominant view of knowledge as one that students acquire and use make the correct decision.​In case it's unclear, Parson is asserting that this statement—"a critical thinker considers all available evidence with an open mind and uses appropriate techniques to analyze that evidence and reach a conclusion"—is anti-woman. She's saying that if you think facts are facts, your views are misogynistic.
> Okay. In my view, no one who believes "knowledge is constructed" has any business designing airplanes and rocket ships. Of course, my views are no doubt shaped by patriarchal assumptions, like how gravity's acceleration is 9.8 m/s squared and the square root of a negative number is imaginary. (Note: I had to Google both those facts. Everyone else in the Reason office, including and _especially_ my female colleagues, is better at math and science than I am.)
> Again, the notion that women can't succeed in the sciences because they're just too feelings-oriented is sexist and wrong and ought to be opposed. Everyone is an individual—some individiauls are good at some things, others are good at other things. It's very weird to see sexist, gender-based collectivism appropriated by self-proclaimed feminists in the service of bashing female intelligence. But that's what you get in colleges these days.


Feminism is literally turning into the socially acceptable version of creationism. 

:sodone


----------



## Stinger Fan

Oda Nobunaga said:


> This must be exactly how I feel, considering every teacher I've ever had pronounced my name wrong all throughout school. :hmm:


I got that a bit in school with my last name, hell my father still gets called "Benito" a lot ... we find that hilarious . I don't think its bigotry by any means , especially considering that schools are becoming more multicultural, not everyone will know how to pronounce Russian names or a German names or a Japanese names etc Have you ever seen Basque Spanish names? Jesus , those names can be rough even for people who can speak Spanish lol


----------



## Miss Sally

Stinger Fan said:


> I got that a bit in school with my last name, hell my father still gets called "Benito" a lot ... we find that hilarious . I don't think its bigotry by any means , especially considering that schools are becoming more multicultural, not everyone will know how to pronounce Russian names or a German names or a Japanese names etc Have you ever seen Basque Spanish names? Jesus , those names can be rough even for people who can speak Spanish lol


People get retarded over names not being said right or wanting easier words but honestly that's how people are. There is a reason why there are complete Latin scientific names for things and then a layman term for it. I guess people are racist against dem dere science names!


----------



## deepelemblues

More womyn should choose a career in the hard and practical sciences to gain equality and smash the patriarchy!

But wait, the hard and practical sciences are inherently patriarchal! They must be changed or a womyn choosing a career in those fields is betraying her gender!

Is there _anything_ a womyn can do that isn't upholding the patriarchy besides having an abortion, hating men while also having lots of sex (preferably with other womyn but getting the D is okay as long as it's just an expression of your gurl powar not for love or any reason that validates men in any way), and talking endlessly about vaginas and how they are sacred objects with mystikal powars? I mean my dick is pretty magical I think but not in a literal sense ffs.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Reaper said:


> http://reason.com/blog/2016/09/22/are-stem-syllabi-gendered-a-feminist-pro
> 
> 
> 
> Feminism is literally turning into the socially acceptable version of creationism.
> 
> :sodone


----------



## Simply Flawless

> Concepts like objective truth and the scientific method are inherently sexist, study says.


Aaaaand at this point i no longer respect anyone who has this opinion :leo


----------



## MrMister

http://reason.com/blog/2016/09/22/are-stem-syllabi-gendered-a-feminist-pro

I cannot even fucking believe anyone takes people like Laura Parson seriously. This shit jumped the shark already.

(the link is the same thing Reaper posted, im just responding to it)


edit: Oh my god the paper on making glaciers more feminine is :eli2

http://reason.com/blog/2016/03/07/this-university-of-oregon-study-on-femin


----------



## Reaper

There's unfortunately a huge number of women that are being hoodwinked by these third wave feminists. 

My own sister happens to be one (she's a feminist professor) and it was the saddest day of my life when she tried to convert one of my jabs about airconditioning being sexist into a seriously argument :hogan 

Even sadder than us unfriending each other on facebook :cmj2


----------



## Simply Flawless

Its just laughable hat according to the whackjobs even breathing is sexist


----------



## Reaper

Simply Flawless said:


> Its just laughable hat according to the whackjobs even breathing is sexist


Let's see, here's a list off the top of my head about things that some feminist or the other has claimed is sexist (and anyone can verify it)

1. Air conditioning
2. Large screen phones
3. How history is written and taught
4. Not wanting to watch a movie if it has only women
5. Wikipedia
6. Poverty
7. Softball
8. Asking a woman about wanting children
9. Simply talking about other women
10. The word: "too"
11. Having a "Dad Bod" (not talking about how shaming a man with dad bod is a bad thing, but that a man having a dad bod is sexist towards women)
12. Calling Hillary "Mrs. Clinton"
13. Siri 
14. Slow Motion
15. Inequality

(Ok so I put "is sexist" into Bing ... wasn't disappointed). Some of these are from memory, but they're all from the first four pages of Bing.

And then they wonder why no one with an actual brain takes them seriously :kobelol 

In this day if you come up to me and tell me that you're a feminist, Ima gonna treat you like I just met someone with severe brain damage.


----------



## Narcisse

Reaper said:


> Let's see, here's a list off the top of my head about things that some feminist or the other has claimed is sexist (and anyone can verify it)
> 
> 1. Air conditioning
> 2. Large screen phones
> 3. How history is written and taught
> 4. Not wanting to watch a movie if it has only women
> 5. Wikipedia
> 6. Poverty
> 7. Softball
> 8. Asking a woman about wanting children
> 9. Simply talking about other women
> 10. The word: "too"
> 11. Having a "Dad Bod" (not talking about how shaming a man with dad bod is a bad thing, but that a man having a dad bod is sexist towards women)
> 12. Calling Hillary "Mrs. Clinton"
> 13. Siri
> 14. Slow Motion
> 15. Inequality
> 
> (Ok so I put "is sexist" into Bing ... wasn't disappointed). Some of these are from memory, but they're all from the first four pages of Bing.
> 
> And then they wonder why no one with an actual brain takes them seriously :kobelol
> 
> In this day if you come up to me and tell me that you're a feminist, Ima gonna treat you like I just met someone with severe brain damage.


Third Wave Feminists have literally taken the original ideas behind Feminism and turned it into a women-only version of Nazism. The very idea that any of these women could possibly speak for me is just laughable at this point, we are barely the same fucking species and I at least live in the real world. There is a very good reason why my best friend is a man.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Reaper said:


> Let's see, here's a list off the top of my head about things that some feminist or the other has claimed is sexist (and anyone can verify it)
> 
> 1. Air conditioning
> 2. Large screen phones
> 3. How history is written and taught
> 4. Not wanting to watch a movie if it has only women
> 5. Wikipedia
> 6. Poverty
> 7. Softball
> 8. Asking a woman about wanting children
> 9. Simply talking about other women
> 10. The word: "too"
> 11. Having a "Dad Bod" (not talking about how shaming a man with dad bod is a bad thing, but that a man having a dad bod is sexist towards women)
> 12. Calling Hillary "Mrs. Clinton"
> 13. Siri
> 14. Slow Motion
> 15. Inequality
> 
> (Ok so I put "is sexist" into Bing ... wasn't disappointed). Some of these are from memory, but they're all from the first four pages of Bing.
> 
> And then they wonder why no one with an actual brain takes them seriously :kobelol
> 
> In this day if you come up to me and tell me that you're a feminist, Ima gonna treat you like I just met someone with severe brain damage.


What....how is the word too sexist? :done


----------



## Reaper

Narcisse said:


> Third Wave Feminists have literally taken the original ideas behind Feminism and turned it into a women-only version of Nazism. The very idea that any of these women could possibly speak for me is just laughable at this point, we are barely the same fucking species and I at least live in the real world. There is a very good reason why my best friend is a man.


Oh. You have your own critical opinion of feminists! You must suffer from Internalize Misogyny! You're holding women back! You're the reason why men call women sluts and whores! You owe your freedom, your rights to feminists! 










Not only are they afraid of free-thinking women, but they've designed an entire shaming culture and language specifically for women who think freely :kobelol


----------



## Narcisse

Reaper said:


> Oh. You have your own critical opinion of feminists! You must suffer from Internalize Misogyny! You're holding women back! You're the reason why men call women sluts and whores! You owe your freedom, your rights to feminists!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only are they afraid of free-thinking women, but they've designed an entire shaming culture and language specifically for women who think freely :kobelol



But of course. I am merely a brainwashed product of the patriarchal society that oppresses me. I could choose to drink the Feminazi Kool Aid and spend my time trying to follow their unworkable, unlivable guidelines for what a modern woman should aspire to be, but then I would have to kill myself.


----------



## Reaper

Narcisse said:


> But of course. I am merely a brainwashed product of the patriarchal society that oppresses me. I could choose to drink the Feminazi Kool Aid and spend my time trying to follow their unworkable, unlivable guidelines for what a modern woman should aspire to be, but then I would have to kill myself.


I've observed that wrestling female fans are less likely to be feminists than other women. It could just be a fluke that I see them over-represented on this site, but every single other forum I've ever been on it so happens that feminists (or at least pro-feminists) outnumber non-feminist women.


----------



## 3MB4Life

Oda Nobunaga said:


> This must be exactly how I feel, considering every teacher I've ever had pronounced my name wrong all throughout school. :hmm:


I must be in the same boat too, my last name always gets pronounced Vil-hi-jam-son (which is wrong). And they couldn't even write my middle name on a standard keyboard in the UK. Maybe it never bothered me because of my overwhelming Scandinavian privelige, we're about as white as you can get.

Some people need to learn to focus on actual issues. Who gives a shit if people can't say your name, I never felt like anyone was repressing my Icelandic/Norwegian identity because they don't know how to pronounce the thorn symbol, they just don't know what it is and why the fuck should they?


----------



## Narcisse

Reaper said:


> I've observed that wrestling female fans are less likely to be feminists than other women. It could just be a fluke that I see them over-represented on this site, but every single other forum I've ever been on it so happens that feminists (or at least pro-feminists) outnumber non-feminist women.


 There might be something in that. I would imagine that women within the wrestling industry are problematic for the modern feminists. To condemn or not condemn, it would be a tricky one for them to get their heads around. Feminism, particularly taken in the present context of the movement, just isn't something that speaks to me as a woman probably because I have always been more than capable of expressing myself without having to fall back on a persecution complex to do so. Maybe rather than pointing out all the differences there are between men and women and bitterly complaining about how women are so oppressed, it would be more helpful to explore the common ground that we share and realise that we are all in this shit together. After all we need each other,let's not encourage the bullshit that we are each other's enemy.


----------



## virus21

Reaper said:


> http://reason.com/blog/2016/09/22/are-stem-syllabi-gendered-a-feminist-pro
> 
> 
> 
> Feminism is literally turning into the socially acceptable version of creationism.
> 
> :sodone


So if I read that correctly, this feminist is saying that woman are to emotional to science and because of that, science is sexist.



Ok then.


At this point feminists see sexism everywhere the same way a hypochondriac see germs. And they must use the wire brush to get it off. Don't worry how much flesh you take off in the process.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Simply Flawless said:


> What....how is the word too sexist? :done


Was wondering about it as well. Found this.

The 3-Letter Word That Cuts Women Down Every Day

Love that this is the top comment for it.



> Even if the author's assumption is correct that 'too' is used predominantly towards women, that doesn't mean that men don't experience judgement in their own way.
> 
> My wife had a seizure and wound up with a black eye when she hit the wall while collapsing. She's not one to wear makeup, and wasn't self conscious about having the shiner in public. Too bad the public didn't take it the same way.
> 
> Multiple times I received scowls or somebody came up and asked me if I had hit her. A lady even approached us at a restaurant table and asked if my wife needed to get away from me. That was the last straw. I stood up and told her about her seizure, how I had found her wondering around in a daze, vomit in hair, some of said hair in a patch on the floor where her head had hit. I talked about picking her up and carrying her into the bedroom, laying her in bed, cleaning her off and checking for any other injuries.
> 
> Finished off by talking about the guilt I felt for not being home when this happened, the worry about whether her confusion was from post seizure or from head trauma, and how I really wouldn't be parading her around for the police and people to see if I was hitting her. Her response? 'I just had to make sure you weren't causing this'.
> 
> So people say you're too fat, too thin, too tall, or too short. That's heartbreaking. It's also entirely superficial. If you're truly comfortable with your image, stuff like that means nothing to you and you have the choice of whether to associate with those people or not.
> 
> I've never heard of a woman being stereotyped as a criminal because her body was 'too' anything.


----------



## virus21

> In his convocation address on Monday, Northwestern University president Morton Schapiro told wide-eyed freshmen that anyone who dares oppose trigger warnings, or who belittles the pain of those microaggressed, is an "idiot" and a "lunatic."
> 
> He followed a neighboring college administrator's lead in taking a firm stance on the trappings of soft-core censorship. But President Schapiro disagrees with trend-setting University of Chicago dean John Ellison—who, in a predictably controversial annual welcome letter, told first-year students they should not expect "safe spaces" in which to cower from uncomfortable ideas.
> 
> Although he is a university president, Schapiro does not take kindly to uncomfortable ideas. Author of many a pro-"safe space" op-ed, he suggests he'll also use his day job as a platform to promote the code of campus political correctness, now that the semester's begun.
> 
> Consider this your trigger warning: Schapiro's speech, per the Daily Northwestern's reporting, contains name-calling.
> 
> "The people who decry safe spaces do it from their segregated housing places, from their jobs without diversity — they do it from their country clubs," Schapiro said. "It just drives me nuts."
> 
> […]Calling people who deny the existence of microaggressions "idiots," Schapiro said he clearly remembers every microaggression he has experienced.
> 
> Microaggressions "cut you to the core" and aren't easily forgotten, he said.
> 
> Schapiro also criticized those who "conflate" the use of trigger warnings with undermining the First Amendment, saying students should be warned about potentially traumatic content, such as the Holocaust or lynching of black people.
> 
> "If they say that … you shouldn't be warned to prepare yourself psychologically for that, that somehow that's coddling, those people are lunatics," Schapiro said.


http://www.weeklystandard.com/college-president-tells-students-only-lunatics-oppose-trigger-warnings/article/2004480



> RECENTLY, I had a conversation with a white man who cited Capitol Hill as a shining example of the racial progress America has made because of its open homosexuality and diversity.
> 
> I wanted to respond that the word diversity can be empty without any institutional action behind it, and to point out that the gentrification and rising rent prices in progressive Capitol Hill have made it impossible to find an affordable place for many people. I wanted to tell him the story of the recent incident of a young white man who hurled hateful, racist slurs and expletives at professor Bob Hughes of Seattle University and Yoshiko Harden of Seattle Central College at the Starbucks on Pine Street, which faces a rainbow-flag crosswalk. But I chose not to.
> 
> 
> The term “whitesplaining” is when some white folks try to explain racism, and the supposed lack of it, to people of color. Whitesplaining is performed with condescending confidence that stems from white folks’ subjective points of view, which can lead them to insensitively speak for the experiences of people of color. You might not see nor experience racism. You might choose to ignore it. You might make excuses for the avoidable deaths of black people and the discrimination they face despite so much evidence. But the things you do not see or cannot relate to are often others’ truths.
> 
> “People of color experience covert racism all the time,” I finally told the man. “It makes it harder to pinpoint because we can’t prove it, but we feel it and we know when and why we are discriminated against.”
> 
> “Really?” the man replied, “I don’t see it.”
> 
> It is tiring to explain the experience of racism to a white person who “doesn’t see it” or to explain the Black Lives Matter movement and white privilege to people who just “don’t get it.”
> 
> Questions and statements like, “Why are you so sensitive?” and “Stop being politically correct” are a few reasons why we need movements like Black Lives Matter and why we need people across all spheres of influence to speak up for black and brown lives.
> 
> We need to make sure the conversation about racial justice and equality are ongoing and to make sure you get so tired of asking why you need to be sensitive — until you just are. Being sensitive and aware of someone else’s experience does not stop you from being honest and true to your position and self. Just know that it is insulting and demeaning to speak for marginalized groups of people from a privileged perspective. And it’s exhausting to hear.
> 
> To those who reduce Black Lives Matter to a hate group and reduce the motives behind Colin Kaepernick’s protest to being anti-veteran or anti-American: Black folks and people of color are not being divisive for the hell of it. We are fighting peacefully for the right to move through life as freely as those who do not see color and excessive authority and vigilante violence on blackness.
> 
> But even mere words and peaceful expressions trigger so much anger. Open your minds and educate yourselves fully to understand the experience of “the other.” Don’t dismiss the chance to be educated further. Embrace it.


http://www.seattletimes.com/opinion/why-whitesplaining-is-hurtful-to-people-of-color/


----------



## 2 Ton 21

virus21 said:


> http://www.weeklystandard.com/college-president-tells-students-only-lunatics-oppose-trigger-warnings/article/2004480
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.seattletimes.com/opinion/why-whitesplaining-is-hurtful-to-people-of-color/


At Northwestern you can get a degree in Meme Studies. Nuff said.


“I can’t tell you how many students have come up to me and asked, ‘Assistant Dean Linsenmeier, why you no have Internet Memeology major?’” Linsenmeier said to reporters. “Well, I’m here to say that, Northwestern students, *you can has a degree in Meme Studies*.”

Whitesplaining? We already had mansplaining. Whitemansplaining must be like Super Saiyan 3.


----------



## Reaper

Yah :kobelol 

My entire list is verifiable.


----------



## virus21

2 Ton 21 said:


> At Northwestern you can get a degree in Meme Studies. Nuff said.
> 
> 
> “I can’t tell you how many students have come up to me and asked, ‘Assistant Dean Linsenmeier, why you no have Internet Memeology major?’” Linsenmeier said to reporters. “Well, I’m here to say that, Northwestern students, *you can has a degree in Meme Studies*.”
> 
> Whitesplaining? We already had mansplaining. Whitemansplaining must be like Super Saiyan 3.


You know, we should just stop giving money to universities and give them to trade schools.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

virus21 said:


> You know, we should just stop giving money to universities and give them to trade schools.


I'm always amazed at people giving money to large universities. Northwestern has an endowment of $10 billion. Harvard's is $37 billion. Princeton's is $22 billion. Yet people keep cutting them donation checks. I'm not saying they couldn't run out of money, but it seems like they'd be fine for a little while.

Small universities, community colleges, and like you said trade schools that serve smaller and/or poorer communities could really put that money to good use


----------



## Reaper

2 Ton 21 said:


> I'm always amazed at people giving money to large universities. Northwestern has an endowment of $10 billion. Harvard's is $37 billion. Princeton's is $22 billion. Yet people keep cutting them donation checks. I'm not saying they couldn't run out of money, but it seems like they'd be fine for a little while.
> 
> Small universities, community colleges, and like you said trade schools that serve smaller and/or poorer communities could really put that money to good use


The problem is that as those schools get better, they'll have higher costs to maintain and to maintain those costs they'd eventually end up transferring them to students.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Reaper said:


> The problem is that as those schools get better, they'll have higher costs to maintain and to maintain those costs they'd eventually end up transferring them to students.


It's a fair point. Sometimes when you fix something you break something else.


----------



## Reaper

2 Ton 21 said:


> It's a fair point. Sometimes when you fix something you break something else.


That's probably how all these Harvard type universities started too


----------



## Kabraxal

virus21 said:


> http://www.weeklystandard.com/college-president-tells-students-only-lunatics-oppose-trigger-warnings/article/2004480
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.seattletimes.com/opinion/why-whitesplaining-is-hurtful-to-people-of-color/


"Let's combat racism by talking down to people because of the colour of their skin and assume their experiences are all the same and they have no clue about being judged because of something as stupid as their skin colour"... Fucking hypocrites.


----------



## Miss Sally

Whitesplaining? Gwahaha! I knew this was coming! I love how people pretend like there are zero nonwhites with money and that every white person belongs to some hive where they're all rich and get into college simply based on their color and not grades.


----------



## Pratchett

You guys scared the hell out of me. I thought there was an actual "Whitesplaining" degree being offered.

I know it is just a matter of time anyway, but please can we just not for a little while longer?


----------



## virus21

We were warned!


----------



## virus21




----------



## Reaper

:kobelol


----------



## Gandhi

EFILISM NAO


----------



## virus21

I was visiting my college today (Its a technical college) and there was a bunch of portraits hanging around, some with inspirational messages. One caught my eye "Nothing was ever accomplished in comfort zones". Proud of them for that.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Gandhi said:


> EFILISM NAO


Can that idiot be shot first if that happens?


----------



## virus21

> As campuses do more to combat discrimination, students and watchdogs are pushing back with free speech concerns.
> 
> The University of Wisconsin-La Crosse has had a bias/hate reporting system and response team since 2005, Assistant Director of Campus Climate Amanda Goodenough said, and the university received 192 reports through the system during the 2015-2016 school year. The system allows students to anonymously report incidents of hate and bias on campus, which Goodenough said include any act motivated in whole or part by bias toward a protected group of people.
> 
> Not of all these acts rise to the level of student misconduct or a crime, she said, but they provide a snapshot of the culture on campus. The response team doesn't handle any incidents that do rise to the level of a conduct violation, she said, referring those to other campus departments, and she said a lot of the work of the team is reaching out to students who report an incident and providing support.
> 
> People can experience the same situation on campus differently, response team member and Affirmative Action Director and Title IX Coordinator Nizam Arain said, and can feel unsafe or threatened by behavior another person wouldn't find objectionable. The reporting system lets the university hear those marginalized voices and work on ways to address those issues.
> 
> We want to help people to understand the importance of words and actions," Goodenough said, "to create a safe opportunity for people to have these conversations."
> 
> Whitney Storvick, the vice president for the Women's Studies Student Association and a senior from Waseca, Minn., said she has used the bias/hate reporting system a number of times while she has been a student at UW-L. Having the team helps combat hate and bias, pushes back against offensive actions being normalized in the community and provides a safe space for students to validate their reactions, she said.
> 
> "The system gives you the option to talk to someone who understands," she said, "someone to comfort you and assure that it's real. That's huge."
> 
> Western Technical College also has a bias/hate reporting form on the school's website and officials said the college received one complaint of graffiti last year. At Viterbo, harassment and bias-related incident are violations of the university's code of conduct and all incidents are investigated by university officials.
> 
> Bias incidents reported last year at UW-L run the gamut from graffiti and vandalism to spoken words and actions targeted at students. For instance, a number of students reported a video created by the university's Information Technology Services department that featured a white administrator dressed in a sombrero and imitating a Mexican accent. Other reports documented physical damage of a display of another country's flag on campus and incidents in which minority students were yelled at using racial slurs and epithets.
> 
> A number of incidents were reported by residence hall staff who documented offensive postings and graffiti found during rounds and who frequently encounter drawn penises, slurs and foul language posted on notes and whiteboards or in other common areas. Other incidents have resulted in university action, such as the drawing of a lynching with the words #blacklivesdon'tmatter, which resulted in a teach-in at UW-L last spring; sightings of a truck with the Confederate flag that resulted in a forum on racism last winter; and a "trap bed" left in the hallway of one of the residences halls that warned students to remember to wear a condom, which was highlighted at a forum on hate and bias last spring.
> 
> Other incidents target individuals or organizations that offended the reporter. One posting called out a professor by name for laughing inappropriately during a faculty senate meeting and a number of students reported their professors for how they taught controversial academic subjects such as sexual assault or Southern culture.
> 
> One student reported feeling unsafe after encountering a Campus Crusade for Christ poster on campus, saying the cross represents "oppression and hate of the LGBT+ community." The student reported feeling unsafe on campus while homophobic groups are allowed. Two students reported one of their peers for an off-campus blog post that was shared on Facebook and Tumblr about life as a white student, with one of the reporters saying the blog was offensive to students of color and they they did not feel safe living on campus since the author lived close by.
> 
> While many of the incidents reported were anonymous or resulted in contact only with the students making the reports, the hate and response team did reach out to the administrators in the ITS video and have contacted Facebook administrators to remove social media posts reported to the system. The team has also worked with residence life staff to speak with students about some postings in the residence halls and reached out to department leadership in some of the incidents in which faculty were reported for their teaching.
> 
> Campus Climate also responded to the chalkings that appeared on UW-L sidewalks last spring with messages that supported Republican presidential candidate Donald Trump such as "Trump 2016 and "build the wall." A number of students reported the chalkings to the bias/hate response team, which responded on Facebook with this message:
> 
> While we respect peoples’ right to express opinions, we also recognize that some communities on campus experience these messages as discriminatory or hostile. All manifestations of prejudice and intolerance are contradictory to our mission as a university."
> 
> That post was soon taken down from the office's official Facebook page. Goodenough and Arain said that the bias response team respects students and faculty members' First Amendment rights and have stated such on the reporting system's website.
> 
> That hasn't been good enough for the Foundation for Individual Rights in Education, a nonprofit organization that promotes First Amendment rights at colleges and universities. The organization lists the hate/bias system among UW-L's policies that receive a yellow-light rating for their potential to be used to punish protected speech.
> 
> The organization also chose the hate/bias system as its Speech Code of the Month for February of this year. Lawmakers and free speech advocates have been pushing back against these kinds of teams recently, such as the team at the University of Norther Colorado, which was recently disbanded after reports the team asked a professor to forgo discussing controversial subjects in class.
> 
> Samantha Harris, director of policy research at FIRE, said bias/hate systems like UW-L's are problematic for a number of reasons. They label bias/hate very broadly, which can include constitutionally protected expression. She said teams such as UW-L's that say they avoid taking action on reported incidents create a "process-as-punishment" system in which students, faculty and staff censor themselves in order to avoid being reported.
> 
> "It sends a message to students that they aren't adults who can work out problems themselves," she said.
> 
> Criticisms of "political correctness" on campus have been raised by Republican lawmakers in the Wisconsin Legislature. Assembly Speaker Robin Vos, R-Rochester, called it a plague that stifles free speech and critical thinking in a report by the Capitol Times, and his sentiments were echoed by colleague Sen. Steve Nass, R-Whitewater.
> 
> “If only the taxpayers and tuition-paying families had a safe space that might protect them from wasteful UW System spending on political correctness,” Nass said in an August statement.
> 
> A number of reports made to the system have been satirical or critical of it, such as students reporting encounters with Hillary Clinton or Bernie Sanders supporters on campus after the chalking incident. Others criticized university officials for their handling of the Confederate flag incident, saying it crushed free speech on campus.
> 
> Instead of stifling free speech, Goodenough said, the bias system fosters the expression of marginalized students. They're not being coddled, she said, but are some of the most resilient students she knows, facing both academic challenges and cultural adversities,
> 
> "Sometimes I think it is ironic ... the students using the system are exercising their free speech rights," she said. "If we replace the words PC with respect then respect is something everyone deserves."
> 
> During Friday's teach-in on rape culture at UW-L, several administrators and students spoke about changing UW-L policies in light of a recent incident in which an offensive banner was hung near campus. Some on campus have lamented the fact that the incident didn't rise to the level of a conduct violation and were upset UW-L Chancellor Joe Gow defended the free speech rights of the students. They called new policies that would result in punishment for similar speech in the future.
> 
> While he found the banner to be distasteful and gross, UW-L College Republicans president Ben Stelter said the students who were involved should never have to give up their free speech rights when attending a public university. This kind of attitude combined with systems such as the bias/hate response team makes it hard for students to speak up about issues or express their beliefs.
> 
> "It's a concerning time for free speech on campus," Stelter said. "People are not speaking their minds on both sides of issues."


http://lacrossetribune.com/news/local/students-use-uw-l-bias-hate-system-to-report-everything/article_759c0e01-e64e-5aa4-bb29-4e7236d4f5f8.html


----------



## 2 Ton 21

> *As Lionel Shriver made light of identity, I had no choice but to walk out on her*
> 
> *Yassmin Abdel-Magied
> 
> Lionel Shriver’s keynote address at the Brisbane writers festival was a poisoned package wrapped up in arrogance and delivered with condescension*
> 
> I have never walked out of a speech.
> 
> Or I hadn’t, until last night’s opening keynote for the Brisbane writers festival, delivered by the American author Lionel Shriver, best known for her novel, We need to talk about Kevin.
> 
> We were 20 minutes into the speech when I turned to my mother, sitting next to me in the front row.
> 
> “Mama, I can’t sit here,” I said, the corners of my mouth dragging downwards. “I cannot legitimise this …”
> 
> My mother’s eyes bore into me, urging me to remain calm, to follow social convention. I shook my head, as if to shake off my lingering doubts.
> 
> As I stood up, my heart began to race. I could feel the eyes of the hundreds of audience members on my back: questioning, querying, judging.
> 
> I turned to face the crowd, lifted up my chin and walked down the main aisle, my pace deliberate. “Look back into the audience,” a friend had texted me moments earlier, “and let them see your face.”
> 
> The faces around me blurred. As my heels thudded against they grey plastic of the flooring, harmonising with the beat of the adrenaline pumping through my veins, my mind was blank save for one question.
> 
> “How is this happening?”
> 
> So what did happen? What did Shriver say in her keynote that could drive a woman who has heard every slur under the sun to discard social convention and make such an obviously political exit?
> 
> Her question was — or could have been — an interesting question: What are fiction writers “allowed” to write, given they will never truly know another person’s experience?
> 
> Not every crime writer is a criminal, Shriver said, nor is every author who writes on sexual assault a rapist. “Fiction, by its very nature,” she said, “is fake.”
> 
> There is a fascinating philosophical argument here. Instead, however, that core question was used as a straw man. Shriver’s real targets were cultural appropriation, identity politics and political correctness. It was a monologue about the right to exploit the stories of “others”, simply because it is useful for one’s story.
> 
> Shriver began by making light of a recent incident in the US, where students faced prosecution for what was argued by some as “casual racial and ethnic stereotyping and cultural insensitivity” at a Mexican-themed party.
> 
> “Can you believe,” Shriver asked at the beginning of her speech, “that these students were so sensitive about the wearing of sombreros?”
> 
> The audience, compliant, chuckled. I started looking forward to the point in the speech where she was to subvert the argument.
> 
> It never came.
> 
> On and on it went. Rather than focus on the ultimate question around how we can know an experience we have not had, the argument became a tirade. It became about the fact that a white man should be able to write the experience of a young Nigerian woman and if he sells millions and does a “decent” job — in the eyes of a white woman — he should not be questioned or pilloried in any way. It became about mocking those who ask people to seek permission to use their stories. It became a celebration of the unfettered exploitation of the experiences of others, under the guise of fiction. (For more, Yen-Rong, a volunteer at the festival, wrote a summary on her personal blog about it.)
> 
> It was a poisoned package wrapped up in arrogance and delivered with condescension.
> 
> As the chuckles of the audience swelled around me, reinforcing and legitimising the words coming from behind the lectern, I breathed in deeply, trying to make sense of what I was hearing. The stench of privilege hung heavy in the air, and I was reminded of my “place” in the world.
> 
> See, here is the thing: if the world were equal, this discussion would be different. But alas, that utopia is far from realised.
> 
> It’s not always OK if a white guy writes the story of a Nigerian woman because the actual Nigerian woman can’t get published or reviewed to begin with. It’s not always OK if a straight white woman writes the story of a queer Indigenous man, because when was the last time you heard a queer Indigenous man tell his own story? How is it that said straight white woman will profit from an experience that is not hers, and those with the actual experience never be provided the opportunity? It’s not always OK for a person with the privilege of education and wealth to write the story of a young Indigenous man, filtering the experience of the latter through their own skewed and biased lens, telling a story that likely reinforces an existing narrative which only serves to entrench a disadvantage they need never experience.
> 
> I can’t speak for the LGBTQI community, those who are neuro-different or people with disabilities, but that’s also the point. I don’t speak for them, and should allow for their voices and experiences to be heard and legitimised.
> 
> So access – or lack thereof – is one piece.
> 
> But there is a bigger and broader issue, one that, for me, is more emotive. Cultural appropriation is a “thing”, because of our histories. The history of colonisation, where everything was taken from a people, the world over. Land, wealth, dignity … and now identity is to be taken as well?
> 
> In making light of the need to hold onto any vestige of identity, Shriver completely disregards not only history, but current reality. The reality is that those from marginalised groups, even today, do not get the luxury of defining their own place in a norm that is profoundly white, straight and, often, patriarchal. And in demanding that the right to identity should be given up, Shriver epitomised the kind of attitude that led to the normalisation of imperialist, colonial rule: “I want this, and therefore I shall take it.”
> 
> The attitude drips of racial supremacy, and the implication is clear: “I don’t care what you deem is important or sacred. I want to do with it what I will. Your experience is simply a tool for me to use, because you are less human than me. You are less than human…”
> 
> That was the message I received loud and clear.
> 
> My own mother, as we walked away from the tent, suggested that perhaps I was being too sensitive. Perhaps … or perhaps that is the result of decades of being told to be quiet, and accept our place. So our conversation then turned to intent. What was Shriver’s intent when she chose to discuss her distaste for the concept of cultural appropriation? Was it to build bridges, to further our intellect, to broaden horizons of what is possible?
> 
> Her tone, I fear, betrayed otherwise. Humility is not Shriver’s cloak of choice.
> 
> The kind of disrespect for others infused in Lionel Shriver’s keynote is the same force that sees people vote for Pauline Hanson. It’s the reason our First Peoples are still fighting for recognition, and it’s the reason we continue to stomach offshore immigration prisons. It’s the kind of attitude that lays the foundation for prejudice, for hate, for genocide.
> 
> The fact Shriver was given such a prominent platform from which to spew such vitriol shows that we as a society still value this type of rhetoric enough to deem it worthy of a keynote address. The opening of a city’s writers festival could have been graced by any of the brilliant writers and thinkers who challenge us to be more. To be uncomfortable. To progress.
> 
> A Maxine Beneba Clarke, who opened the Melbourne Writers’ Festival by challenging us to learn how to talk about race in a way that was melodic and powerful. A Stan Grant, who will ask us why we continue to allow our First People’s to wallow in inhumane conditions. An A.C. Grayling, if you really want the international flavour. Anyone who will ask us to be better, not demand we be OK with worse.
> 
> Asking to be respected – is that asking for too much? Apparently, in the world of fiction, it is.












"Fiction writers should be able to write whatever fiction they want." TRIGGERED!

“Look back into the audience, and let them see your face.” They don't care. You're just someone leaving the room. For all they knew, you had diarrhea. 

*
Lionel Shriver’s response in the NYT. "Will the Left Survive the Millennials?"*



> Midway through my opening address for the Brisbane Writers Festival earlier this month, Yassmin Abdel-Magied, a Sudanese-born Australian engineer and 25-year-old memoirist, walked out. Her indignant comments about the event might have sunk into obscurity, along with my speech, had they not been republished by The Guardian. Twenty minutes in, this audience member apparently turned to her mother: “ ‘Mama, I can’t sit here,’ I said, the corners of my mouth dragging downwards. ‘I cannot legitimize this.’ ” She continued: “The faces around me blurred. As my heels thudded against the grey plastic of the flooring, harmonizing with the beat of the adrenaline pumping through my veins, my mind was blank save for one question. ‘How is this happening?’ ”
> 
> I’m asking the same thing.
> 
> Briefly, my address maintained that fiction writers should be allowed to write fiction — thus should not let concerns about “cultural appropriation” constrain our creation of characters from different backgrounds than our own. I defended fiction as a vital vehicle for empathy. If we have permission to write only about our own personal experience, there is no fiction, but only memoir. Honestly, my thesis seemed so self-evident that I’d worried the speech would be bland.
> 
> Nope — not in the topsy-turvy universe of identity politics. The festival immediately disavowed the address, though the organizers had approved the thrust of the talk in advance. A “Right of Reply” session was hastily organized. When, days later, The Guardian ran the speech, social media went ballistic. Mainstream articles followed suit. I plan on printing out The New Republic’s “Lionel Shriver Shouldn’t Write About Minorities” and taping it above my desk as a chiding reminder.
> 
> Viewing the world and the self through the prism of advantaged and disadvantaged groups, the identity-politics movement — in which behavior like huffing out of speeches and stirring up online mobs is par for the course — is an assertion of generational power. Among millennials and those coming of age behind them, the race is on to see who can be more righteous and aggrieved — who can replace the boring old civil rights generation with a spikier brand.
> 
> When I was growing up in the ’60s and early ’70s, conservatives were the enforcers of conformity. It was the right that was suspicious, sniffing out Communists and scrutinizing public figures for signs of sedition.
> 
> Now the role of oppressor has passed to the left. In Australia, where I spoke, Section 18C of the Racial Discrimination Act makes it unlawful to do or say anything likely to “offend, insult, humiliate or intimidate,” providing alarming latitude in the restriction of free speech. It is Australia’s conservatives arguing for the amendment of this law.
> 
> As a lifelong Democratic voter, I’m dismayed by the radical left’s ever-growing list of dos and don’ts — by its impulse to control, to instill self-censorship as well as to promote real censorship, and to deploy sensitivity as an excuse to be brutally insensitive to any perceived enemy. There are many people who see these frenzies about cultural appropriation, trigger warnings, micro-aggressions and safe spaces as overtly crazy. The shrill tyranny of the left helps to push them toward Donald Trump.
> 
> Ironically, only fellow liberals will be cowed by terror of being branded a racist (a pejorative lobbed at me in recent days — one that, however groundless, tends to stick). But there’s still such a thing as a real bigot, and a real misogynist. In obsessing over micro-aggressions like the sin of uttering the commonplace Americanism “you guys” to mean “you all,” activists persecute fellow travelers who already care about equal rights.
> 
> Moreover, people who would hamper free speech always assume that they’re designing a world in which only their enemies will have to shut up. But free speech is fragile. Left-wing activists are just as dependent on permission to speak their minds as their detractors.
> 
> In an era of weaponized sensitivity, participation in public discourse is growing so perilous, so fraught with the danger of being caught out for using the wrong word or failing to uphold the latest orthodoxy in relation to disability, sexual orientation, economic class, race or ethnicity, that many are apt to bow out. Perhaps intimidating their elders into silence is the intention of the identity-politics cabal — and maybe my generation should retreat to our living rooms and let the young people tear one another apart over who seemed to imply that Asians are good at math.
> 
> But do we really want every intellectual conversation to be scrupulously cleansed of any whiff of controversy? Will people, so worried about inadvertently giving offense, avoid those with different backgrounds altogether? Is that the kind of fiction we want — in which the novels of white writers all depict John Cheever’s homogeneous Connecticut suburbs of the 1950s, while the real world outside their covers becomes ever more diverse?
> 
> Ms. Abdel-Magied got the question right: How is this happening? How did the left in the West come to embrace restriction, censorship and the imposition of an orthodoxy at least as tyrannical as the anti-Communist, pro-Christian conformism I grew up with? *Liberals have ominously relabeled themselves “progressives,” forsaking a noun that had its roots in “liber,” meaning free. To progress is merely to go forward, and you can go forward into a pit.
> 
> Protecting freedom of speech involves protecting the voices of people with whom you may violently disagree. In my youth, liberals would defend the right of neo-Nazis to march down Main Street. I cannot imagine anyone on the left making that case today.*
> 
> Lionel Shriver is the author, most recently, of the novel “The Mandibles: A Family, 2029-2047.”
> 
> Follow The New York Times Opinion section on Facebook and Twitter (@NYTOpinion), and sign up for the Opinion Today newsletter.


----------



## virus21

> • Social justice warriors swarmed a debate about “safe spaces” at the University of Kansas, screaming obscenities.
> 
> • The SJW’s called their fellow classmates “racist” and “white supremacist” for even holding the debate.
> 
> • White students were lectured about their “white privilege” and “white fragility”.
> 
> • White students were ordered to use pronouns like “they”, “them” or “their” to address students whose gender is not immediately apparent.
> 
> Students from the University of Kansas’ Young America’s Foundation just learned the hard way that those who advocate for “safe spaces” and “trigger warnings” for themselves aren’t as courteous about other people’s feelings.
> 
> 
> Thursday night, the University of Kansas YAF asked students who supported “safe spaces” to debate the topic, politely, with several young conservative KU YAF members. The event, called “Stand with Me” was in response to a video (and poem!) posted by transgender student Micha Cox, who claimed to have been harassed and berated as she was walking across campus.
> 
> YAF had anticipated some protests, but what they got was a complete meltdown, clearly inspired by Trigglypuff. A group of social justice warriors invaded the meeting, screaming obscenities, verbally abusing the YAF students, calling them “racist” and “white supremacist,” lecturing students about their “white privilege” and even berating the students for holding the event.
> 
> This video is a half an hour long, but really gets interesting around the 15 minute mark (the video below is cued up at 15 minutes):
> 
> 
> 
> Campus Reform edited the video to give readers some of the highlights:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, the anger began over a quote from conservative provocateur Ben Shapiro that KU YAF posted on Facebook: “facts don’t care about your feelings.”
> 
> At the meeting’s most volatile point, an African-American female student — believed to be student Trinity Carpenter — can be seen screaming at the YAF students about “institutional racism,” accusing them of spreading “hatred,” and blames them for benefiting from the practice of slavery.
> 
> She then forcefully implies that all of civilization is a white social construct designed to oppress her, specifically, and accuses a YAF member who stops interacting with her of exhibiting “white fragility.”
> 
> “Trans activists” off camera also berate and swear at the YAF students for using incorrect pronouns, demanding that they use “they, them, or their” to address students whose gender is not readily apparent.
> 
> Later, when the use of safe spaces is questioned, one of the SJWs completely unravels. “I am not retreating! I’m making myself safe and comfortable,” he or she says while crying and pounding his or her fists on the table in a tantrum. “If I want this space, I can have this space! It’s my right to have this space!”
> 
> When one KU YAF member uses the phrases “you guys,” the whole room is triggered: “Do not call us guys! That is a micro aggression!”
> 
> The conversation only devolves from there. One SJW declares that he or she will “tear this motherf***ing school up on a daily motherf****ing basis” until his or her demands for safe spaces are met.
> 
> According to a statement from Young America’s Foundation, despite the craziness, KU’s YAF hopes to continue the discussion with campus social justice warriors, in pursuit of a more favorable result, or at least fewer abuses from a less noisome collection of “peace activists.”


http://heatst.com/culture-wars/wow-students-scream-swear-at-u-of-kansas-classmates-for-questioning-safe-spaces/


----------



## T0M

DO WHAT I SAY OR I ELSE!

Some of these people have emotional maturity of 4 year olds. Glad all this bullshit came about after I graduated. I don't think I could've held my tongue if this is the standard of people populating campuses now. Absolutely awful.


----------



## virus21

> A University of Wisconsin-La Crosse student had a serious complaint for his campus’ official “Hate Response Team”: he was “very upset” by a Harry Potter mural in a college dorm.
> 
> The mural, in the Laux Residence Hall, depicts Neville Longbottom, a character from the Harry Potter films. The nerdy Neville was played by actor Matthew Lewis, who blossomed into a notable hunk post-puberty. The mural shows him as both a geeky boy and an attractive young man — transformed, according to the mural’s caption, by a stay at the Laux Residence Hall itself.
> 
> The depiction of this metamorphosis “represents our ideal society and everything I am trying to fight against,” wrote the offended student, whose name is redacted. “It represents ***********. Man power. Cis power. Able power. Class power. ECT [sic] ect. I am angry that I know the people who put this mural up, and I am anger [sic] because I know the people who let this mural be put up. Like I said earlier, maybe I am being a little sensitive, but it is how I feel. This represents, to me, our society, and I do not want it up on this wall. Why do we need a BEFORE and AFTER?”
> 
> The complaint, unearthed by a Heat Street records request for reports of bias on UW-La Crosse’s campus, was filed in April. We confirmed the mural remains up, despite the student’s complaint. By deadline, neither of the students who painted Neville Longbottom’s poster had responded to Heat Street’s inquiry.
> 
> mural-neville-longbottom
> 
> UW-La Crosse established its “Hate Response” Team more than a decade ago to address acts of bias, prejudice, intolerance and hate on campus. Over the same timeframe, more than 100 other colleges and universities also established similar bias response teams. But recently, they’ve also come under fire in some places for restricting free speech and catering to the most easily offended students on campus.
> 
> For instance, Colorado School of Mines bias response team decided unilaterally to overrule the student-chosen name for the athletic center after one student complained “The Mine Shaft” actually supported so-called “rape culture”.
> 
> Unlike many colleges, UW-La Crosse explicitly states that its bias response team does not “infringe on First Amendment Rights, limit academic freedom… [or] impose disciplinary sanctions or other forms of punishment.” In 2015, the UW System’s Board of Regents also established a policy, patterned off of the Chicago principles, committing to the protection of free speech on campus.
> 
> matt-lewis-harry-potter-main
> Actor Matthew Lewis in character as the nerdy Neville Longbottom, and some years later as a strapping young adult.
> In the case of the Harry Potter complaint, the student asked not to be contacted, so the bias response team simply noted the comments. But any time a student is open to a conversation, a staffer will reach out and listen, says Amanda Goodenough, a member of the UW-La Crosse Hate Response Team and the assistant director of “campus climate”. They always follow up, even if a student’s complaint is outrageous or likely satirical.
> 
> “Maybe 1,000 people could look at it and say it’s fake, they’re trying to be funny, but I always try to reach out,” Goodenough says. “Maybe it would be an opportunity to have a conversation. That’s what we need more of.”
> 
> Part of UW-La Crosse’s commitment to free speech is helping students learn to talk about what upsets or offends them, she says.
> 
> “What our team is really trying to do is promote a culture of empowerment, not victimhood,” she says. “People can report whatever we want and we don’t squelch that. … It’s about people finding their voice, speaking out. They’re college students; they’re learning who they are and what they are in the world, and they may not always get it right, but they’re finding their voice.”
> 
> — Jillian Kay Melchior writes for Heat Street and is a fellow for the Steamboat Institute and the Independent Women’s Forum.


http://heatst.com/culture-wars/uw-lacrosse-student-very-upset-by-cis-power-mural-of-harry-potters-neville-longbottom/


----------



## deepelemblues

Hopefully one day soon these fascists will get their "Sod off, swampy!" moment.

Google "Sod off, swampy!" if you don't know what that means. It happened 11 years ago so you might not. But it was glorious and hilarious as fuck.


----------



## Reaper

T0M said:


> DO WHAT I SAY OR I ELSE!
> 
> Some of these people have emotional maturity of 4 year olds. Glad all this bullshit came about after I graduated. I don't think I could've held my tongue if this is the standard of people populating campuses now. Absolutely awful.


They seem like 4 year olds, because they are 4 year olds stuck inside adult bodies: 










"Girls not allowed" and talking about the oppression of little girls by little boys with "no girls allowed" signs is a pretty popular topic in gender studies classes. 

Because apparently the childhood exclusion by boys from their play areas stunted their development to the point where they need to invade all spaces as adults.

Also ... just look at the useage of blood, hate in the eyes of the boys and the oppression of the female in this image. 

This shit IS being taught in classrooms all over the western world. They've gone completely and utterly batshit crazy. Completely. There's not ONE redeeming quality I can think of when it comes to feminists.


----------



## markoutsmarkout

Reaper said:


> There's not ONE redeeming quality I can think of when it comes to feminists.


Hopefully, despite their disgusting degenerate lifestyles, they breed less.


----------



## Miss Sally

markoutsmarkout said:


> Hopefully, despite their disgusting degenerate lifestyles, they breed less.


This is why I don't worry about these people, their lifestyle isn't sustainable as they will not have children. They may adopt but honestly people like that want zero responsibility, so they'll just try to infect people with their illogical ideological bullshit. Eventually tho due to time and people not caring they'll become like the hippy movement and just die off, except in their situation possibly faster as not having children will help the decline. We can also count on any children born to parents like this to have several issues thus leading them not to get into good jobs nor higher education.


----------



## markoutsmarkout

Miss Sally said:


> This is why I don't worry about these people, their lifestyle isn't sustainable as they will not have children. They may adopt but honestly people like that want zero responsibility, so they'll just try to infect people with their illogical ideological bullshit. Eventually tho due to time and people not caring they'll become like the hippy movement and just die off, except in their situation possibly faster as not having children will help the decline. We can also count on any children born to parents like this to have several issues thus leading them not to get into good jobs nor higher education.


The problem is that Western civilization is dying because of it.


----------



## Reaper

Not putting this in quotes because it's probably easier to read this way: 

http://thefederalist.com/2016/09/23/political-correctness-political-cowardice/*

Why Political Correctness Is Political Cowardice*

A majority of Americans oppose progressives’ agenda on race and identity. Why aren’t they speaking out?








By Alexander ZubatovSeptember 23, 2016
AddThis Sharing ButtonsShare to EmailShare to Print



If you spend any time online, whether on mass media or social media, you might be forgiven for believing that an overwhelming majority of Americans believes in political correctness, affirmative action, and identity politics.
But the reality is that most Americans have a very different view of these issues, even though they do not voice that view. They stay silent.
Well, take this as my appeal to all of you: it’s high time for your voices to be heard.
I live in New York City—the place Ted Cruz famously denounced as having “New York values.” I don’t know exactly what that means, but I have a sneaking suspicion it means “liberal.” As is typical in this diverse melting pot of a city, I have friends who are white, black, Asian, and Hispanic … and most of them are, indeed, “liberal.”
But here’s the thing: among all my friends, acquaintances, family members, and extended family members living in this notorious bastion of liberalism, I can think of a grand total of _one person_ who is a fan of so-called “political correctness” and identity politics. Again, in case you missed it, that number was _one_.

*We Aren’t As Politically Correct As We Pretend To Be*

I know that isn’t exactly a scientific survey. You want science? Here’s science. According to a Pew Survey on the topic of political correctness, 59 percent of Americans believe “too many people are easily offended these days over the language that others use,” while only 39 percent think “people need to be more careful about the language they use to avoid offending people with different backgrounds.”
Among whites, those numbers are 67 percent versus 32 percent respectively, while among blacks, the numbers are more or less reversed (30 percent versus 67 percent). Older people are actually _more _likely to support political correctness than their younger peers: Seventy percent of Democrats 65 and older “think people should take greater care to avoid offending others”—compared to 58 percent of 30 to 49-year-olds, and 56 percent of Democrats under 30. Meanwhile, “a majority of Republicans across age categories say people today are too easily offended by language.”
Now let’s consider race-based preferences. Surely, now that even the Supreme Court has come down squarely on the side of permitting race-based university admissions, it must reflect the beliefs of most Americans, right?
Not only is that dead wrong—it’s wrong for Americans of all races. According to a Gallup poll, 65 percent of Americans disapproved of that 2016 Supreme Court decision (_Fisher v. University of Texas_), with only 31 percent approving. According to the same poll, 70 percent of Americans believe college admissions should be based solely on merit (with 76 percent of whites, 50 percent of blacks, and 61 percent of Hispanics sharing that view). Sixty-seven percent of whites, 57 percent of blacks, and 47 percent of Hispanics said race or ethnicity should not factor into college admissions _at all_.

*We Aren’t Huge Fans of ‘Multiculturalism,’ Either*

What about multiculturalism? Haven’t most Americans embraced the party line that says we ought to accentuate our vibrant racial and ethnic identities, focusing on what makes us unique?
If you believe that, here’s another Pew Survey to disillusion you: “Among whites, more than twice as many say that in order to improve race relations, it’s more important to focus on what different racial and ethnic groups have in common (57 percent) as say the focus should be on what makes each group unique (26 percent).” Even among blacks, a slightly higher percentage (45 percent) believes the focus should be on “commonalities” rather than on “differences” (44 percent).
So what gives? If popular opinion leans so clearly in one direction on these issues, why does public dialogue lean so clearly the other way?
The dispiriting answer is that political correctness is succeeding in its objective: it’s shutting people up. Political correctness bullies, shames, and silences those who have dissenting views on various sensitive issues—even if those with dissenting views represent a majority.
Prominent moral psychologist Jonathan Haidt believes that in “liberal” environments—elite East- and West-Coast schools and universities, academic institutions and think-tanks, major coastal cities such as New York and San Francisco, left-leaning media organizations, etc.—whites, conservatives, men, straight people, and others who were way too historically oppressive feel like they are “walking on eggshells.” They don’t feel they can discuss topics such as race, gender, or homosexuality, and tend to stay silent.

*Opposing Political Correctness Poses A Huge Risk*

This should not be surprising. The consequences of _not_ staying silent can be devastating. Making racially insensitive remarks in private conversation, using the N-word during a decade-old sex tape, admitting to using the N-word at some point in the past, using a word that _sounds like the N-word but has nothing to do with it_, writing an e-mail telling university students not to be so politically correct, or writing a single misinterpreted tweet with racial overtones: these things can get you fired and ostracized. In such an environment, why would it shock anyone if people choose not to speak out?

Once again, I can furnish some anecdotal support for this suggestion. A Pew Survey has revealed, for instance, that white people tend not to talk about race on social media: “Among black social media users, 28% say most or some of what they post is about race or race relations; 8% of whites say the same. On the other hand, roughly two-thirds (67%) of whites who use social media say that none of [the] things they post or share pertain to race.”
It could be that this racial gap reflects the fact that race matters more to blacks than it does to whites—and surely this is part of the picture. But with our media’s 24-7 focus on racial issues in America, I do not believe only eight percent of white people have thoughts on the subject. Clearly, something else is going on—and political correctness is the number one candidate for that “something else.” These white people are afraid to say what they really think.

*Why You Shouldn’t Stay Silent*

Consistent with this conclusion, among all my family, friends, and acquaintances — among whom, again, only one is generally supportive of identity politics — no one, other than that one (and he is black), speaks publicly on this topic. Many of those same people have advised me to stop sharing my views about these issues, for fear something I say will come back to bite me.
This is my response to them, and to all of you who stay silent: if political correctness is a toxin to the health of our body politic, then political cowardice is the auto-immune disorder through which it spreads. By refusing to be bullied, by defying intolerance, by standing up to this new illiberal McCarthyism, by opposing those who want to divide and judge us based on the color of our skin, by choosing a real diversity of ideas over a superficial diversity of pigments, by rejecting the principle that there is anyone here entitled to stifle the speech of those with whom they disagree, we join the proud tradition of Americans and others worldwide and throughout history who have had the courage to oppose injustice.
Let this be a rallying cry. Don’t toe the line. Don’t hide on your silent island. Feel the wind at your back. Come sail on the rising tide that will carry us all forward into the more open waters that lie ahead.

Alexander Zubatov is a practicing attorney specializing in general commercial litigation. He is also a practicing writer specializing in general non-commercial poetry, fiction, drama and polemics that have appeared in The Hedgehog Review, PopMatters, Acculurated, MercatorNet, The Montreal Review, The Fortnightly Review, New English Review, and Culture Wars, among others. He makes occasional, unscheduled appearances on Twitter (https://twitter.com/Zoobahtov).


----------



## virus21

> The history of slavery in the United States justifies reparations for African Americans, argues a recent report by a U.N.-affiliated group based in Geneva.
> 
> This conclusion was part of a study by the United Nations' Working Group of Experts on People of African Descent, a body that reports to the international organization's High Commissioner on Human Rights. The group of experts, which includes leading human rights lawyers from around the world, presented its findings to the United Nations Human Rights Council on Monday, pointing to the continuing link between present injustices and the dark chapters of American history.
> 
> "In particular, the legacy of colonial history, enslavement, racial subordination and segregation, racial terrorism and racial inequality in the United States remains a serious challenge, as there has been no real commitment to reparations and to truth and reconciliation for people of African descent," the report stated. "Contemporary police killings and the trauma that they create are reminiscent of the past racial terror of lynching."
> 
> Citing the past year's spate of police officers killing unarmed African American men, the panel warned against "impunity for state violence," which has created, in its words, a "human rights crisis" that "must be addressed as a matter of urgency."
> 
> The panel drew its recommendations, which are nonbinding and unlikely to influence Washington, after a fact-finding mission in the United States in January. At the time, it hailed the strides taken to make the American criminal justice system more equitable but pointed to the corrosive legacy of the past.
> 
> "Despite substantial changes since the end of the enforcement of Jim Crow and the fight for civil rights, ideology ensuring the domination of one group over another, continues to negatively impact the civil, political, economic, social and cultural rights of African Americans today," it said in a statement. "The dangerous ideology of white supremacy inhibits social cohesion amongst the US population."
> 
> United Nations panel says U.S. owes reparations for slavery, mass incarceration Play Video1:47
> Mireille Fanon-Mendes-France, chairwoman of a United Nations working-group for people of African descent, reads findings about institutionalized racism after an official visit to the U.S. (Youtube/UN Human Rights.)
> In its report, it specifically dwells on the extrajudicial murders that were a product of an era of white supremacy:
> 
> Lynching was a form of racial terrorism that has contributed to a legacy of racial inequality that the United States must address. Thousands of people of African descent were killed in violent public acts of racial control and domination and the perpetrators were never held accountable.
> 
> The reparations could come in a variety of forms, according to the panel, including "a formal apology, health initiatives, educational opportunities ... psychological rehabilitation, technology transfer and financial support, and debt cancellation."
> 
> To be sure, such initiatives are nowhere in the cards, even after the question of reparations arose again two years ago when surfaced by the groundbreaking work of American journalist Ta-Nehisi Coates.
> 
> Separately, a coalition of Caribbean nations is calling for reparations from their former European imperial powers for the impact of slavery, colonial genocide and the toxic racial laws that shaped life for the past two centuries in these countries. Their efforts are fitful, and so far not so fruitful.
> 
> When asked by reporters to comment on the tone of the American presidential election campaign on Monday, the working group's chairman, Ricardo A. Sunga of the Philippines, expressed concern about "hate speech ... xenophobia [and] Afrophobia" that he felt was prevalent in the campaign, although he didn't specifically call out Republican candidate Donald Trump.
> 
> "We are very troubled that these are on the rise," said Sunga.


https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2016/09/27/u-s-owes-black-people-reparations-for-a-history-of-racial-terrorism-says-u-n-panel/#comments


----------



## Reaper

http://boingboing.net/2016/09/28/pe...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer



> *Pepe the Frog listed among common hate symbols by Anti-Defamation League*
> 
> 
> Once just a "gross but versatile" cartoon frog, Pepe slid the rage-greased chute of chan culture into the toilet of offensive memes and popped up on the other side in the Anti-Defamation League's archives. There, he takes his place beside the swastika and the Confederate flag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also referred to as the “sad frog meme,” Pepe the Frog did not originally have anti-Semitic connotations. But as the meme proliferated in online venues such as 4chan, 8chan and Reddit, a subset of memes came into existence promoting anti-Jewish, bigoted and offensive ideas. And those have spread virally on Twitter, Facebook and elsewhere.
> Images of the frog, variously portrayed with a Hitler-like moustache, wearing a yarmulke or a Klan hood, have proliferated in recent weeks in hateful messages aimed at Jewish and other users on Twitter.
> “Once again, racists and haters have taken a popular Internet meme and twisted it for their own purposes of spreading bigotry and harassing users,” said Jonathan A. Greenblatt, ADL CEO. “These anti-Semites have no shame. They are abusing the image of a cartoon character, one that might at first seem appealing, to harass and spread hatred on social media.”​


:sodone


----------



## 2 Ton 21

So, on the show Portlandia they have these recurring characters that work at a feminist bookstore.






They film these scenes in a real feminist bookstore. Apparently those at the store now have a problem with it.










http://splitsider.com/2016/09/the-staff-of-portlands-real-feminist-bookstore-fuck-portlandia/



> Willamette Week reached out to the bookstore about the sign, and after initially saying they’d only respond on the record if the newspaper promoted their online fundraiser, the store eventually responded with this:
> 
> *After some consideration and research we’ve decided to officially tell the Willamette Weekly to go fuck themselves. Your paper has absolutely zero journalistic professionalism and you are scummy rape apologists. Thanks for the opportunity tho! Have a great night.*
> 
> Yesterday, the In Other Words staff posted a longer explanation on their website titled Fuck Portlandia. Here’s the full statement:
> 
> Several months ago the In Other Words community agreed to discontinue our relationship with Portlandia. This was a direct response to a particular egregious filming of the show in our space which saw our store left a mess, our staff mistreated, our neighbors forced to close and lose business for a day without warning, and our repeated attempts to obtain accountability or resolution dismissed. It was also a direct response to a show which is in every way diametrically opposed to our politics and the vision of society we’re organizing to realize. A show which has had a net negative effect on our neighborhood and the city of Portland as a whole. Shortly after this decision was made, a volunteer placed the Fuck Portlandia sign in our window.
> 
> * Being on Portlandia Doesn’t Make Us Money*
> 
> We are paid a small flat fee per episode filmed at in Other Words. This fee does not cover the profits lost by our having to remain closed for filming. It also does not cover the additional business lost by our neighbors who at times also have to remain closed for filming. The additional exposure we have received from our time on Portlandia does not provide financial or political support of any kind: tourists and fans of the show come to our door to stand outside, take selfies, and then leave. The vast majority of them don’t come inside.
> 
> * The Show Sucks*
> 
> The Women and Women First segments that are filmed at In Other Words are trans-antagonistic and trans-misogynist and have only become more offensive as the show goes on. ‘LOL Fred Armisen in a wig and a dress’ is a deeply shitty joke whose sole punchline throws trans femmes under the bus by holding up their gender presentation for mockery and ridicule. In a world where trans femmes – particularly Black trans women – are being brutalized and murdered on a regular basis for simply daring to exist, dude in a dress jokes are lazy, reactionary, and actively harmful. They’re also just straight up not funny.
> 
> Also: there are no Black people on Portlandia. There are a tiny number of people of color on Portlandia. Portland is white but it’s not that damn white. It’s also a city with a deeply entrenched history of racism and white supremacy. In Other Words is in the heart of a historically Black neighborhood in Northeast Portland. We have Black Lives Matter written on our window. Black Lives Matter Portland meets regularly in our space. But as more and more Black folks and people of color have become involved at In Other Words, Portlandia has only gotten steadfastly more white. Oh and also: the last time the show filmed in our space, the production crew asked to us to remove the Black Lives Matter sign on our window. We refused.
> 
> * Gentrification Isn’t a Joke*
> 
> Portlandia is fueling mass displacement in Portland. Fred and Carrie are on billboards and realtors have gleefully begun using Portlandia’s popularity and insipid humor (‘put a bird on it!’) to make displacing the communities that made Portland a great place in the first place something twee and whimsical for the incoming technocrat hordes.
> 
> The current board, staff, and volunteers were not involved in the decision, made six years ago, to allow Portlandia to film at In Other Words. We stand behind our collective decision to discontinue our relationship with the show. And we fucking love the sign.


So the newspaper is a scummy rape apologists because they asked why you have big sign in your window that says FUCK PORTLANDIA? Makes sense I guess. I mean sure the show films there and it's a curiosity why you'd have a sign like that in the window considering that, but yeah fuck them for asking. Rape apologists asking about window signs make me sick too.

Also, if it doesn't make you enough money, you probably should have negotiated for a higher fee to film there. What you are supposed to do is calculate how much you are losing when closed for filming and tell them you wish to be reimbursed for that amount as a portion of the fee. If they don't agree, you say no you can't film here. What you don't do is let them film there for literally years and then bitch about the money you lost. How the fuck do you run a business?


----------



## Pratchett

All this time I never watched Portlandia because I thought it was the type of show that catered to people who believed this type of nonsense. I never would have imagined it was part of the problem in the first place. :hmm:


----------



## yeahbaby!

Portlandia's hilarious, they'll make an even funnier segment out of this.


----------



## deepelemblues

The next time Fred Armisen is in a wig it's gonna be so meta the earth might explode


----------



## yeahbaby!

deepelemblues said:


> The next time Fred Armisen is in a wig it's gonna be so meta the earth might explode


We'll all grow neckbeards outta nowhere


----------



## Reaper

Brits and Aussies whining about black face is probably the weirdest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

http://www.ocregister.com/articles/mental-730351-attraction-halloween.html



> *Knott's closes Halloween attraction 'Fear VR' after complaints from mental health advocates*
> 
> Knott’s Berry Farm and its parent company, Cedar Fair, announced Tuesday that they are shutting down the Halloween attraction Fear VR after the feature caused concern among mental health advocates, including Saddleback pastor Rick Warren and his wife, Kay, who sent an email to the park Tuesday.
> 
> UPDATE: A petition to reopen the attraction has been created
> 
> Mental health advocates nationwide emailed Knott’s and Cedar Fair administrators expressing their concern over the last week, that the portrayal of a possessed girl in a hospital as part of a virtual-reality horror show stigmatizes and denigrates individuals with mental illnesses.
> 
> In a statement, the amusement park, which is renowned for its popular Halloween event, Knott’s Scary Farm, said its evening attractions during Halloween are “designed to be edgy, and are aimed at an adult-only audience.”
> 
> “Over the past week, we have heard from a number of people expressing concern that one of our temporary, Halloween attractions – Fear VR – is hurtful to those who suffer from mental illnesses,” the statement said. “Contrary to some traditional and social media accounts, the attraction’s story and presentation were never intended to portray mental illness.”
> 
> Since it would be impossible for them to address those concerns with Halloween just around the corner, theme park officials said, they have decided to shut down the attraction in Buena Park and at two other Cedar Fair parks – California’s Great America in Santa Clara and Canada’s Wonderland near Toronto.
> 
> The immersive attraction, which opened Thursday, was built around a girl named Katie who shows up at a medical facility. It was originally titled and marketed as "FearVR: 5150." That number refers to a section of the California Welfare and Institutions Code, which authorizes a peace officer or clinician to involuntarily confine a person suspected of having a mental disorder that makes them a danger to themselves or others.
> 
> Knott’s and Cedar Fair dropped “5150” on opening day last week after it created an uproar in the mental health community nationwide.
> 
> Kay Warren and her husband have become vocal mental health advocates after their youngest son, Matthew, committed suicide at age 27 on April 5, 2013. They have spoken out about his long struggle with chronic depression.
> 
> Kay Warren said the ride’s original name struck a nerve because her late son was “held on a 5150” several times when he posed a danger to himself.
> 
> When she heard about the ride Monday, she took to Facebook and Twitter urging Knott’s to shut down the attraction, Warren said. On Tuesday, she added, they sent “a respectful email to (Knott’s) and received a respectful response.”
> 
> “I’m so grateful (Knott’s and Cedar Fair) listened to the voices of the mental health community,” she said.
> 
> Warren said she understands that many park-goers or community members may wonder “what the fuss is all about" or even think it’s absurd to shut down the attraction over the issue of mental health stigma.
> 
> “But, I get that someone wouldn’t know what that’s like unless they have a family member or themselves going through this pain,” Warren said. “We wouldn’t use a person suffering from cancer or heart attack and leverage it to create a thrill ride. It glorifies stigma and exacerbates people’s pain.”
> 
> Other mental health advocates who tried to get the park’s attention with letters and emails said they are pleased with the outcome.
> 
> “I feel good about what happened here,” said John Leyerle, president of the National Alliance on Mental Illness Orange County. “Thankfully, this attraction will no longer further mental health stigma.”
> 
> He added that his organization would like to continue a dialogue with Knott’s.
> 
> “By closing this ride down, they’ve moved things away from a negative place,” Leyerle said. “We see this as an opportunity to talk about this if they are open to that.”


Description of the ride.



> The experience is centered on a girl named Katie who mysteriously shows up at a medical facility.
> 
> “We don’t really know much about her, but we quickly start to realize there’s something a little supernatural to her,” said Jon Cooke, entertainment design specialist at Knott’s.
> 
> The VR headset puts you in the middle of the action inside the hospital.
> 
> One patient seems agitated and attempts to get up from a bed. Security officers try to subdue him. A nurse gives you a shot (which you will feel), knocking you out. When you wake up in the next scene, all hell has broken loose. Look left, right and down, bloody bodies lie on the floor. You hear people whimpering in pain and see zombies coming right at you.


----------



## virus21

Stupid news



> WASHINGTON — The White House is putting forward a proposal to add a new racial category for people from the Middle East and North Africa under what would be the biggest realignment of federal racial definitions in decades.
> 
> If approved, the new designation could appear on census forms in 2020 and could have far-reaching implications for racial identity, anti-discrimination laws and health research.
> 
> Under current law, people from the Middle East are considered white, the legacy of century-old court rulings in which Syrian Americans argued that they should not be considered Asian — because that designation would deny them citizenship under the 1882 Chinese Exclusion Act. But scholars and community leaders say more and more people with their roots in the Middle East find themselves caught between white, black and Asian classifications that don't fully reflect their identities.
> 
> STORY FROM HYATT
> When his football career ended, he became an Opera sensation
> "What it does is it helps these communities feel less invisible," said Helen Samhan of the Arab American Institute, which has been advocating the change for more than 30 years. "It’s a good step, a positive step."
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> inRead invented by Teads
> 
> On Friday, the White House Office of Management and Budget advanced the proposal with a notice in the Federal Register, seeking comments on whether to add Middle Eastern and North African as a separate racial or ethnic category, which groups would be included, and what it should be called.
> 
> Under the proposal, the new Middle East and North African designation — or MENA, as it's called by population scholars — is broader in concept than Arab (an ethnicity) or Muslim (a religion). It would include anyone from a region of the world stretching from Morocco to Iran, and including Syrian and Coptic Christians, Israeli Jews and other religious minorities.
> 
> But the Census Bureau, which has been quietly studying the issue for two years, also has gotten caught up in debates about some groups — such as Turkish, Sudanese and Somali Americans — who aren't included in that category. Those are issues the White House is trying to resolve before adding the box on 2020 census forms.
> 
> 
> USA TODAY
> Lobbying for a 'MENA' category on U.S. Census
> 
> Adding a box on the census form could have implications beyond racial identity. According to the White House notice, the new data could be used for a wide range of political and policy purposes, including:
> 
> • Enforcing the Voting Rights Act and drawing congressional and state legislative district boundaries;
> 
> • Establishing federal affirmative action plans and evaluating claims of employment discrimination in employment in the private sector;
> 
> • Monitoring discrimination in housing, mortgage lending and credit;
> 
> • Enforcing school desegregation policies; and
> 
> • Helping minority-owned small businesses get federal grants and loans.
> 
> Adding the classification also would help the government and independent scholars understand more about trends in health, employment and education.
> 
> "We can't even ask questions like that, because we don't have the data," said Germine Awad, an Egyptian-American and professor of educational psychology at the University of Texas at Austin.
> 
> The racial classifications have been unchanged since 1997, and Michigan's congressional delegation has argued that they're due for an update. Rep. Debbie Dingell, D-Mich., said Friday the White House action was good news. Adding a MENA category, she said, would allow many of her Michigan constituents to "accurately identify themselves and access the employment, health, education and representation services that are based on census data.”
> 
> There are an estimated 3.6 million Arab-Americans in the United States, but that doesn't include other ethnic groups that could put the total Middle Eastern and North African population above 10 million. According to the Census Bureau's American Community Survey — a survey conducted in between the 10-year census cycle based on a statistical sample — about 1 million people from the region are first-generation immigrants to the United States.
> 
> In the 2010 census, many Middle Easterners skipped the question entirely — an action some activists encouraged as a form of silent protest. "Check it right; you ain't white," went one campaign.
> 
> "You have individuals within this designation that would consider themselves white, and they certainly have a right to their identity. It’s not about identity in the psychological way. It’s about where would you fit the best on this form," Awad said. "If you talk to anybody at the census, they’ll tell you that their job is not to help anybody with their racial or ethnic identity."
> 
> And some, especially in the Muslim-American community, are also concerned about how the data might be used — especially given proposals by Republican presidential candidate Donald Trump for a moratorium on Muslim immigrants and for increased surveillance of Muslim communities.
> 
> "It just aids and facilitates the state's ability to know where these communities are in a very specific fashion," said Khalid Beydoun, a law professor at the University of Detroit. "My inclination is to think that individuals who might identify might not check the box for fear of retribution — especially if Trump wins."
> 
> But Beydoun, a naturalized citizen with Egyptian and Lebanese parents, said he still supports the proposal as an expression of Middle Eastern identity.
> 
> "In the grand scheme of things, it’s really a progressive stride forward," he said. "But in the broader landscape, it’s taking place in the context of greater animus against Arab Americans, and really, Islamophobia."
> 
> Comments on the proposal are due in 30 days, making it possible for the Obama administration to enact the change in the last three months of a presidency that has spent considerable effort to be more inclusive of Arab-Americans and other Middle Easterners.
> 
> "I think with him being the first African-American president and being an obvious example of making the American fabric more diverse, that this could be great sign of inclusion about what it means to be an American," Awad said.


http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/2016/09/30/white-house-wants-add-new-racial-category-middle-eastern-people/91322064/

Funny News



> Once upon a time, colleges were places where young people went to get a taste of the real world. For the first time in their lives, they weren't babied. They could make decisions for themselves -- and be responsible for the repercussions of those actions.
> 
> Today, however, they're places that seek to "accommodate" young adults, leaving them less prepared for reality than ever before.
> 
> But at least one Michigan student sees through the nonsense.
> 
> He decided to troll the university's new policy of being "accommodating" to the point that it now offers students the chance of selecting which pronouns must be used when addressing them individually, lest the real world hurt their feelings.
> 
> Other colleges have done this -- but Michigan took it a step further. Instead of providing a list of options, they let students simply write in their chosen pronouns. That's when hilarity ensued:
> 
> SPONSORED
> 
> 
> With that, Grant Strobl, a conservative student at the University of Michigan and chairman of the Young Americans for Freedom Board of Governors, decided to change his preferred pronoun to “His Majesty” -- in an attempt to make the point that this policy has no basis in reality.
> In an interview with The College Fix, Strobl said that “I have no problem with students asking to be identified a certain way, almost like someone named Richard who would like to be called Dick. It is respectful to make a reasonable effort to refer to students in the way that they prefer.”
> 
> However, he added that he does have a problem when the university institutionalizes the use of pronouns that are completely arbitrary and may possibly sanction people for referring to someone different than their preference.
> 
> Troll level: Grandmaster.
> 
> Strobl makes a good point about trying to be accommodating to people you associate with. It's just nice to call a transgendered friend who identifies as a woman "she" or "her."
> 
> The problem is in making it a requirement. At that point, you've made certain speech mandatory. You no longer have any choice in the matter -- and Leftists fail to see just why that's such an obvious problem.
> Take note, progressives: When you institutionalize speech and create a potential for official ramifications for failure, you take away one of our most fundamental rights as human beings. Popular and accommodating speech doesn't need protection.
> 
> But speech that challenges popular opinion requires protection. If you're legally prevented from saying things people don't want to hear, then all that matters is who gets to make the rules. And at that point, freedom is dead.
> 
> Talk of freeing the slaves was offensive to some.
> 
> Talk of women voting was offensive to some.
> 
> Talk of desegregating the South was offensive to some.
> 
> So it sure was a hell of a good thing that Republicans were around to defend the right to unpopular speech back then.
> 
> Strobl's actions, while a great trolling moment, call attention to this fascist, moronic effort to accommodate a handful of students at the expense of free speech. For that, I salute him.


https://pjmedia.com/trending/2016/09/30/university-of-michigan-gets-trolled-gloriously-on-progressive-pronouns/


----------



## 777

Not reading through 16 pages...

I advocate the free marketplace of ideas. Good or bad, especially bad. I want to know who the dumbfucks are.


----------



## Simply Flawless

2 Ton 21 said:


> http://www.ocregister.com/articles/mental-730351-attraction-halloween.html
> 
> 
> 
> Description of the ride.


Its a halloween ride for fuck sake its not meant to have any basis in reality


----------



## virus21

Simply Flawless said:


> Its a halloween ride for fuck sake its not meant to have any basis in reality


What a coincidence, neither does the mind set of these people


----------



## Simply Flawless

Leave Halloween alone:vincecry


----------



## Reaper

777 said:


> Not reading through 16 pages...
> 
> I advocate the free marketplace of ideas. Good or bad, especially bad. I want to know who the dumbfucks are.


Sounds like you're a Thunderfoot listener cuz he's the one that talks about the freemarketplace of ideas the most amongst all social commentators I've heard :cudi


----------



## virus21

> More than 100 Saint Louis University students walked out of a speech by Allen West as the former Florida congressman and retired U.S. Army lieutenant colonel appeared on stage to talk about terrorism.
> 
> The walkout, led by members of SLU Rainbow Alliance and the Muslim Students' Association, was orchestrated to protest West's use of the term "radical Islam" to describe those he believes are responsible for acts of terror around the world.
> 
> 
> The protest came after a week of testy sniping between West and the university, according to The College Fix.
> 
> Last week a university administrator told students organizing the talk they were not allowed to use the words "radical Islam" on ads that promoted West's appearance.
> 
> 
> West fired back on his official website, saying he had been "censored" by the university and referred to students as "little cupcakes."
> 
> "We know about the issues of free speech on our colleges and universities. It appears there are those who define free speech as the speech they deem acceptable. If you attempt to speak on issues to which the liberal progressive socialist left does not consent, you should be censored," he wrote.
> 
> "Or at a minimum, the little cupcakes ask for a 'safe space' where they don't have to hear opposing views — and here we were under the impression that institutions of higher learning were supposed to be places to encourage the free exchange of ideas.
> 
> 
> "If this is just a case of ill-conceived political correctness, we'll rectify that. But, if this is a case of the influence of stealth jihad radical Islamic campus organizations such as the Muslim Student Association, an affiliate of the Muslim Brotherhood, then you will be exposed."


http://www.newsmax.com/Politics/allen-west-radical-islam-saint-louis-university-speech/2016/09/30/id/751083/


----------



## La Parka

I will never understand SJW's love for Islam. It would be like the KKK and the Black Panthers teaming up.


----------



## Reaper

virus21 said:


> http://www.newsmax.com/Politics/all...louis-university-speech/2016/09/30/id/751083/


This is one of the worst news I've heard out of colleges ... worse than their other SJW crap.

Not being able to talk about radical Islam and terrorists is like not being allowed to talk about murderers because calling a murderer a murderer is oppressive to murderers. Literally and it's not even a hyperbole in this case.


----------



## Miss Sally

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/business/wp/2016/09/29/is-your-dogs-halloween-costume-sexist/


Check your dog's privilege!

Washington Post of all papers. 

We need Hilary to put forth a plan so all canines are equal no matter what gender they are! DLM!


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Miss Sally said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/business/wp/2016/09/29/is-your-dogs-halloween-costume-sexist/
> 
> 
> Check your dog's privilege!
> 
> Washington Post of all papers.
> 
> We need Hilary to put forth a plan so all canines are equal no matter what gender they are! DLM!


----------



## MrMister

The first mistake was putting a costume on your pet to be totally STAX.





> The career options for women — *and dogs* — need to go beyond pink loofahs and pink cowgirls.


:heston wtf



Also it's totally possible those kids walked out on Allen West because he's a supreme asshole. It's ok if this was the case. Censoring West is not ok though.


----------



## virus21

Miss Sally said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/business/wp/2016/09/29/is-your-dogs-halloween-costume-sexist/
> 
> 
> Check your dog's privilege!
> 
> Washington Post of all papers.
> 
> We need Hilary to put forth a plan so all canines are equal no matter what gender they are! DLM!


Its this kind of thing that makes me want to be a nihilist


----------



## Miss Sally

MrMister said:


> The first mistake was putting a costume on your pet to be totally STAX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :heston wtf
> 
> 
> 
> Also it's totally possible those kids walked out on Allen West because he's a supreme asshole. It's ok if this was the case. Censoring West is not ok though.


I like Allen, I think he is funny. I'd share a cupcake with him! But I don't think it was that and regardless walking out is completely childish and reinforces the stereotype that these students want to listen to only their own ideas.


Tony Smith
9/29/2016 1:55 PM MDT
I wonder if they want transgender restrooms for the dogs--paid for by the public of course. I wonder if they have a quota for how many black dogs vs. white dogs. Oh what a wonderful fantasy, a guillotine working full-time in every town square.


LOL this guy read my mind, I was about to mention that this must of been why the French Revolution happened!


----------



## virus21

Miss Sally said:


> I like Allen, I think he is funny. I'd share a cupcake with him! But I don't think it was that and regardless walking out is completely childish and reinforces the stereotype that these students want to listen to only their own ideas.
> 
> 
> Tony Smith
> 9/29/2016 1:55 PM MDT
> I wonder if they want transgender restrooms for the dogs--paid for by the public of course. I wonder if they have a quota for how many black dogs vs. white dogs. Oh what a wonderful fantasy, a guillotine working full-time in every town square.
> 
> 
> LOL this guy read my mind, I was about to mention that this must of been why the French Revolution happened!


Is a stereotype a stereotype when people keep doing it?


----------



## MrMister

Leaving a situation you don't want to be in isn't childish lol. Wanting to silence people and censor them though is far far worse than childish.

Even assholes like Allen West.


----------



## Miss Sally

MrMister said:


> Leaving a situation you don't want to be in isn't childish lol. Wanting to silence people and censor them though is far far worse than childish.
> 
> Even assholes like Allen West.


It's childish if you showed up just to walk out because you don't like something he said, come on admit it! That's totally childish to go to a speech and not even listen but just to leave because you're "offended".


----------



## MrMister

Miss Sally said:


> It's childish if you showed up just to walk out because you don't like something he said, come on admit it! That's totally childish to go to a speech and not even listen but just to leave because you're "offended".


Not at all. It's non-violent way to show you oppose whatever is being said. The only problem here is that these same people seem to want to censor people like Allen West.

It's ok to be offended. It's not ok to censor offensive things.


----------



## Reaper

Not surprised the author of this dog bullshit is a minority woman. The majority I've seen absorb these theories and advance the worst bullshit you can possibly imagine .. and no one questions them because they're the highest on the totem pole with regards to being shielded from criticism in the west.


----------



## Miss Sally

MrMister said:


> Not at all. It's non-violent way to show you oppose whatever is being said. The only problem here is that these same people seem to want to censor people like Allen West.
> 
> It's ok to be offended. It's not ok to censor offensive things.


:Feel

Thought you said at first it was okay to censor..I was going to bite you!


----------



## virus21

> • A conservative student group at the University of Kansas again tried to hold a measured discussion with social justice warriors.
> 
> • The discussion quickly devolved into a one-way shouting match as the social justice warriors loudly denounced members of the Young America’s Foundation.
> 
> • Conservative students were jeered at to “go get your cigars” and to “shut the fuck up! No one wants to listen to your white man speech!”
> 
> •Social justice warrior Trinity Carpenter told the conservative students: ‘You misgendered my friends over and over again. And that’s when I shouted at you! And I have that humanity where I can shout when you come for me with hate speech in a room!”
> 
> Students from the Young America’s Foundation at Kansas University made good on their promise to continue to pursue dialogue with the campus’s social justice warriors.
> 
> Their second effort ended as predictably as their first, as YAF members were again subjected to verbal abuse, berated, called “racist” and accused of spreading “hate on campus. Only this time, 25 returning SJW students were joined by a new group of 75 protesters intent on disrupting YAF’s event.
> 
> Follow
> Gabe (chairman) @presidentgabe
> Near 100 people at the latest meeting. Thanks for everyone who came out to engage in political discourse.
> 6:18 PM - 29 Sep 2016 · Kansas, USA, United States
> 6 6 Retweets 25 25 likes
> KU YAF made certain to take video.
> 
> 
> 
> Students also broadcast the meeting live on Facebook, so several angles of the protest are available.
> 
> Like the previous meeting, the student protesters shouted over YAF members attempting to hold a question and answer session, accusing the conservative students of “inciting violence” by holding a second meeting, and, subsequently, using the term “illegal” to refer to illegal immigrants.
> 
> “There was a Latina student in here and you said you wanted the freedom to say illegal, which no human being should be deemed illegal,” one of the returning protesters, Trinity Carpenter, yelled at the stage.
> 
> Protesters also claimed that YAF students had encouraged intolerance and racism on campus by making their previous video public, thereby exposing KU’s screaming social justice warriors to the Internet at large. Resulting commentary, they claimed, was “literal violence.”
> 
> “The rhetoric that you guys are using in your meetings and in your policies—your ideology—you are condoning violence directly against people,” one student argued in the above film.
> 
> Another protester claimed that YAF’s purpose was to “be here and remind us that we’re all fucking hated.”
> 
> KU YAF President Gabe Lepinski attempted to explain that the First Amendment protected even controversial speech from being silenced, imploring students not to shy away from arguments they find distasteful.
> 
> According to Campus Reform, Carpenter defended herself by shouting back, “I shouted when you said ‘blacks’, when you said ‘illegal’, when there should been a wall, you wanted the right to say ‘illegal,’ and you misgendered my friends over and over again!”
> 
> She continued, “I have that humanity where I can shout when you come for me with hate speech in a room! So I need you to know that.”
> 
> On a positive note, it appears the publicity has increased KU’s YAF chapter numbers.
> 
> Follow
> Kassy Dillon ✔ @KassyDillon
> Thank you SJWs. You invaded @presidentgabe's meeting and grew his membership by 20 members. https://twitter.com/juliet_ramsdell/status/781596793435926529 …
> 3:53 PM - 29 Sep 2016
> 4 4 Retweets 28 28 likes
> Though it has made it more difficult for the group to locate a new faculty adviser.
> 
> Follow
> Gabe (chairman) @presidentgabe
> Today I had to meet in a basement to talk to a potential adviser because they were afraid of being vocal about their conservatism #speakfree
> 11:24 AM - 29 Sep 2016 · Kansas, USA, United States
> 10 10 Retweets 16 16 likes
> KU YAF says it plans to continue to encourage a rational discussion about freedom of speech on KU’s campus. They say the will also continue to promote their ideas in what is now a contentious environment.


http://heatst.com/culture-wars/kansas-university-students-berate-scream-at-conservative-classmates-in-obscene-tirade/


----------



## amhlilhaus

virus21 said:


> ? A conservative student group at the University of Kansas again tried to hold a measured discussion with social justice warriors.
> 
> ? The discussion quickly devolved into a one-way shouting match as the social justice warriors loudly denounced members of the Young America?s Foundation.
> 
> ? Conservative students were jeered at to ?go get your cigars? and to ?shut the fuck up! No one wants to listen to your white man speech!?
> 
> ?Social justice warrior Trinity Carpenter told the conservative students: ?You misgendered my friends over and over again. And that?s when I shouted at you! And I have that humanity where I can shout when you come for me with hate speech in a room!?
> 
> Students from the Young America?s Foundation at Kansas University made good on their promise to continue to pursue dialogue with the campus?s social justice warriors.
> 
> Their second effort ended as predictably as their first, as YAF members were again subjected to verbal abuse, berated, called ?racist? and accused of spreading ?hate on campus. Only this time, 25 returning SJW students were joined by a new group of 75 protesters intent on disrupting YAF?s event.
> 
> Follow
> Gabe (chairman) @presidentgabe
> Near 100 people at the latest meeting. Thanks for everyone who came out to engage in political discourse.
> 6:18 PM - 29 Sep 2016 · Kansas, USA, United States
> 6 6 Retweets 25 25 likes
> KU YAF made certain to take video.
> 
> 
> 
> Students also broadcast the meeting live on Facebook, so several angles of the protest are available.
> 
> Like the previous meeting, the student protesters shouted over YAF members attempting to hold a question and answer session, accusing the conservative students of ?inciting violence? by holding a second meeting, and, subsequently, using the term ?illegal? to refer to illegal immigrants.
> 
> ?There was a Latina student in here and you said you wanted the freedom to say illegal, which no human being should be deemed illegal,? one of the returning protesters, Trinity Carpenter, yelled at the stage.
> 
> Protesters also claimed that YAF students had encouraged intolerance and racism on campus by making their previous video public, thereby exposing KU?s screaming social justice warriors to the Internet at large. Resulting commentary, they claimed, was ?literal violence.?
> 
> ?The rhetoric that you guys are using in your meetings and in your policies?your ideology?you are condoning violence directly against people,? one student argued in the above film.
> 
> Another protester claimed that YAF?s purpose was to ?be here and remind us that we?re all fucking hated.?
> 
> KU YAF President Gabe Lepinski attempted to explain that the First Amendment protected even controversial speech from being silenced, imploring students not to shy away from arguments they find distasteful.
> 
> According to Campus Reform, Carpenter defended herself by shouting back, ?I shouted when you said ?blacks?, when you said ?illegal?, when there should been a wall, you wanted the right to say ?illegal,? and you misgendered my friends over and over again!?
> 
> She continued, ?I have that humanity where I can shout when you come for me with hate speech in a room! So I need you to know that.?
> 
> On a positive note, it appears the publicity has increased KU?s YAF chapter numbers.
> 
> Follow
> Kassy Dillon ✔ @KassyDillon
> Thank you SJWs. You invaded @presidentgabe's meeting and grew his membership by 20 members. https://twitter.com/juliet_ramsdell/status/781596793435926529 ?
> 3:53 PM - 29 Sep 2016
> 4 4 Retweets 28 28 likes
> Though it has made it more difficult for the group to locate a new faculty adviser.
> 
> Follow
> Gabe (chairman) @presidentgabe
> Today I had to meet in a basement to talk to a potential adviser because they were afraid of being vocal about their conservatism #speakfree
> 11:24 AM - 29 Sep 2016 · Kansas, USA, United States
> 10 10 Retweets 16 16 likes
> KU YAF says it plans to continue to encourage a rational discussion about freedom of speech on KU?s campus. They say the will also continue to promote their ideas in what is now a contentious environment.
> 
> 
> 
> http://heatst.com/culture-wars/kans...at-conservative-classmates-in-obscene-tirade/
Click to expand...

Where do these thin skinned, childish fucks go after college? If they acted like this at a job, their ass would be fired immediately. They definitely seem like they couldnt function normally in society. As much as theyre shielded and coddled in school, it cant prepare them properly for life after school. as much as they want it to be, their views are not the norm. Scary things get discussed in public places like personal responsibility and achievements


----------



## Simply Flawless

People being offended by EVERYTHING on the fucking planet... :leo


----------



## virus21

> The ivy-covered walls in Harvard Yard are turning into weeping willows in the wake of a whiny editorial in the student newspaper, the Harvard Crimson, titled, “The Urgency of the Present,” bemoaning the horrible returns of the school’s $36 billion endowment this year.
> 
> Yes, the privileged and the petulant have their Ivy tied in a knot.
> 
> It is a privilege to attend Harvard at an estimated tuition of $69, 100 per year, and they are upset that their nonprofit university endowment lost $2 billion last year.
> 
> In fact, the smug, silver-spoon-spoiled students wrote: “Let’s not mince words: This is unacceptable.”
> 
> For starters, you need to understand that financially fragile psyche of the Crimson Crybabies. There is nothing they hate more than the blue and white Bulldogs of Yale. And Yale’s endowment once again pummeled Harvard’s.
> 
> The Crimson wrote, “In fiscal year 2015, Harvard ranked penultimate among Ivy League institutions, with Princeton besting Harvard Management Company by nearly seven points.”
> 
> Look, kids, I think it’s time to put on your grown-up pants.
> 
> At $35.7 billion, your college is the benefactor of one of the biggest tax scams in the civilized world. Stop whining.
> 
> Harvard’s donors get a full tax deduction for donating hundreds of millions of dollars every year to a school that already has the largest nonprofit university educational endowment in the world — one that is so large it could buy all of Deutsche Bank twice and still have change.
> 
> It appears the Crimson bellyaching worked, though. Harvard announced on Thursday night that N.P. Narvekar will become its new endowment head. He is, of course, from Columbia University, which has had a 10.1 percent annualized return over the past 10 years.
> 
> I just think, with this being an election year, perhaps the Harvard students should be focused on more important matters.


http://nypost.com/2016/10/02/a-message-to-the-silver-spoon-spoiled-students-of-harvard/


----------



## 2 Ton 21

*EDIT:* Quoting this comment I saw.



> This movie is based off of a book, with pictures. All of the images of the characters are reflected in the movie to look pretty damn similar. Not to mention, the next two books are filled with diverse characters, as they travel through lots of different time loops in lots of different places. If they make a sequel, it'll be pretty damn diverse. Not for the sake of diversify, but for the sake of the fact THAT ITS CRUCIAL TO THE STORY.


*ORIGINAL:*

Tim Burton is catching flack for his new movie's lack of diversity and his comments in response, even though SLJ is the main villain. 



> *Tim Burton Explains Why 'Miss Peregrine's Home For Peculiar Children' Features A Predominantly White Cast*
> 
> For fans of Ransom Riggs' 2011 bestseller Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children, one of the things that made the news of its big-screen adaptation so intriguing was imagining which actors would make up the ensemble. The book features a large cast of characters, from the eponymous children to the many adults who throw them into peril. The idea of seeing them portrayed on-screen thrilled readers of Riggs' book hoping to see a diverse group of actors take on the challenge. Yet in reality, the few dozen characters that make up the movie version of Miss Peregrine's are predominantly white, with Samuel L. Jackson's Barron being the only notable exception. Sitting down at New York's McKittrick Hotel to discuss the film, director Tim Burton tells me why that's the case.
> 
> *"Nowadays, people are talking about it more," he says regarding film diversity. But "things either call for things, or they don’t. I remember back when I was a child watching The Brady Bunch and they started to get all politically correct. Like, OK, let’s have an Asian child and a black. I used to get more offended by that than just... I grew up watching blaxploitation movies, right? And I said, that’s great. I didn’t go like, OK, there should be more white people in these movies."*
> 
> Of the film's entire cast, Jackson appears to be the only nonwhite character, playing the villainous Barron, the leader of a group of creatures who aim to murder children with supernatural abilities. When I ask Jackson about the film's lack of diversity, he says that while he "noticed it," it didn't deter him from taking on his part.
> 
> "I had to go back in my head and go, how many black characters have been in Tim Burton movies?" Jackson says. "And I may have been the first, I don’t know, or the most prominent in that particular way, but it happens the way it happens. I don’t think it’s any fault of his or his method of storytelling, it’s just how it’s played out. Tim’s a really great guy."
> 
> Looking back at Burton's lengthy filmography — he has 36 directing credits under his belt — it does appear that Jackson is perhaps the first black actor to be cast in a leading role, as Billy Dee Williams' Harvey Dent in Batman and Michael Clarke Duncan's Colonel Attar in Planet of the Apes were both supporting parts. Jackson, it seems, is the only actor to have made a sizable dent in the casting of Burton's predominantly white films.


The writer of the article left out Robert Guillaume in Big Fish and Jim Brown and Pam Grier and their characters' kids in Mars Attacks.

With 'Miss Peregrine,' Tim Burton is just the latest director to shirk a responsibility to diversity 

Tim Burton’s Peculiar Whiteness


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782656136986198019

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782266186591461376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782019604872851456

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782375729900027905


----------



## Simply Flawless

2 Ton 21 said:


> Tim Burton is catching flack for his new movie's lack of diversity and his comments in response, even though SLJ is the main villain.
> 
> 
> 
> The writer of the article left out Robert Guillaume in Big Fish and Jim Brown and Pam Grier in Mars Attacks.
> 
> With 'Miss Peregrine,' Tim Burton is just the latest director to shirk a responsibility to diversity
> 
> Tim Burton’s Peculiar Whiteness
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782656136986198019
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782266186591461376
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782019604872851456
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782375729900027905


I wish i could flame these retards on Twitter


----------



## Reaper

Leave movies alone. 

TBH, the more "diversity" I see in hollywood, the less I like it not because traditionally white roles are getting color washed and not because I anti-diversity for the sake of anti-diversity, but you know what I hate the fact that even when they cast, asian, hispanics and blacks they color wash them. They're basically vanilla characters that do not bring in any of their cultural heritage into the movie. Will Smith is probably the only one I've seen retain his black-ness significantly as is Morgan Freeman, Denzel Washington, Whoopi and a few others ... The recent spate of young non-white actors are basically being written like whites with little to no actual diversity. 

If you had skittles with multiple colors, but all the skittles tasted exactly the same then what's the point of having colorful skittles?

If you want diversity, Luke Cage is a good show. I saw the first few minutes of the first episode, and I really liked it because it gave us a glimpse into african american culture .. it was a little stereotypical, but it wasn't grating and none of the characters were white-washed. 

There's no point in tossing in a bunch of people from different races and not acknowledging it. It just makes the move as flat as it would if there was no diversity at all.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Reaper said:


> Leave movies alone.
> 
> TBH, the more "diversity" I see in hollywood, the less I like it not because traditionally white roles are getting color washed and not because I anti-diversity for the sake of anti-diversity, but you know what I hate the fact that even when they cast, asian, hispanics and blacks they color wash them. They're basically vanilla characters that do not bring in any of their cultural heritage into the movie. Will Smith is probably the only one I've seen retain his black-ness significantly as is Morgan Freeman, Denzel Washington, Whoopi and a few others ... The recent spate of young non-white actors are basically being written like whites with little to no actual diversity.
> 
> If you had skittles with multiple colors, but all the skittles tasted exactly the same then what's the point of having colorful skittles?
> 
> If you want diversity, Luke Cage is a good show. I saw the first few minutes of the first episode, and I really liked it because it gave us a glimpse into african american culture .. it was a little stereotypical, but it wasn't grating and none of the characters were white-washed.
> 
> There's no point in tossing in a bunch of people from different races and not acknowledging it. It just makes the move as flat as it would if there was no diversity at all.


Even though it wasn't a good movie, I thought Michael Clark Duncan in it was a good example of what you're talking about. He brought something different to Kingpin.


----------



## Reaper

2 Ton 21 said:


> Even though it wasn't a good movie, I thought Michael Clark Duncan in it was a good example of what you're talking about. He brought something different to Kingpin.


'Cuz he was big and that's all he really needed. I grew up watching Kingpin in Spiderman cartoons and not for a second did I wonder why he was black or something. It makes no difference as long as the character is written well.

The problem with these modern twitter twats is that they are truly racists because for them the ONLY thing that matters in a casting is whether someone is white or black. Nothing else matters to them. This is why they applauded ghostbusters as a great movie even though rightfully so it was one of the bigger flops of the year because it was a bad fucking movie and the female cast was written poorly. 

When you've got an objective other than making a good movie or writing a good character then you write shit. 

I LOVED Will Smith as Deadshot because he was Will Smith + he brought the full emotional range that he's capable of bringing. He owned the role despite Deadshot originally being white. But most other current characters are just not written like that. The focus is on "he's black so he's black, therefore he's black. Look people, congratulate me, I put a black guy in my movie". The focus isn't on the character but the face of the actor in most cases because that's ALL the SJWs demand. They don't want good movies, they just want the modern version of blackface (which I actually call white-face because blacks are written like whites) and that's all they're happy with. Shallow as fuck.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Reaper said:


> Leave movies alone.
> 
> TBH, the more "diversity" I see in hollywood, the less I like it not because traditionally white roles are getting color washed and not because I anti-diversity for the sake of anti-diversity, but you know what I hate the fact that even when they cast, asian, hispanics and blacks they color wash them. They're basically vanilla characters that do not bring in any of their cultural heritage into the movie. Will Smith is probably the only one I've seen retain his black-ness significantly as is Morgan Freeman, Denzel Washington, Whoopi and a few others ... The recent spate of young non-white actors are basically being written like whites with little to no actual diversity.
> 
> If you had skittles with multiple colors, but all the skittles tasted exactly the same then what's the point of having colorful skittles?
> 
> If you want diversity, Luke Cage is a good show. I saw the first few minutes of the first episode, and I really liked it because it gave us a glimpse into african american culture .. it was a little stereotypical, but it wasn't grating and none of the characters were white-washed.
> 
> There's no point in tossing in a bunch of people from different races and not acknowledging it. It just makes the move as flat as it would if there was no diversity at all.


You're talking about people who claim Zoe Saldana isn't black enough to portray a black woman in a movie. When people talk about "diversity" , they don't really mean diversity, they truly mean they want as few white people as humanly possible. These are the same people who wouldn't watch a movie with an entire black, Asian or Latino cast movie. They just want to see white characters be in the background and its kind of sad really. There's room for real diversity but most people who keep complaining just want whites to "go away". Thats why you'll see people claim that those who are against a black Roland from the Dark Tower are racists, even though the characters race is actually important. 

I agree that diversity for the hell of it is dumb, having characters actually mean something and be good examples of minority characters in film goes a hell of a longer way than just recasting a character . The whole Spiderman movie is a joke, they changed *5* characters races simply so they wont be labeled racist, it's insanity .


----------



## virus21

> In response to conflicts among students over pro-Trump chalk messages on the campus of Appalachian State University, the Board of Trustees rewrote school policy, putting support of minorities over laws that protect free speech at public universities.
> 
> In early September, students at App State started scribbling messages in chalk across campus. It was a war of words on pavement between pro-Trump students and anti-Trump students. Some students complained, saying the messages were racist and offensive.
> 
> Initially, Chancellor Sheri Everts responded by upholding principles of a free society. In a letter to students on September 15, she reminded them that “at Appalachian, we staunchly support free speech and academic freedom.”
> 
> We encourage our community to debate vigorously, challenge and defend ideas, and advocate for your positions. At the same time, we must hold one another accountable to do so in a manner that does not demean, vilify or attack the humanity of [other] community members. In a democratic society, we often experience a clash of ideas, but no one is “less than” anyone else. To attempt winning an argument by endeavoring to marginalize others kills intelligent discourse and is an affront to true democracy.
> I encourage each member of our community to hold fast to their ideals and beliefs, and in doing so, respect the humanity and individual value of others. As we move forward together, let us accept the challenge to embrace our best selves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That didn’t put an end to the controversy, however, as students continued to complain that the chalked messages were offensive and they didn’t feel safe on campus. The chancellor described the incidents as “near-physical altercations and expressions of worry about possible physical attacks.”
> 
> The Board of Trustees and Faculty Senate decided to take action by updating the school’s chalking policy to allow only “recognized student organizations and University departments for the purpose of promoting events or programs that occur at Appalachian State University or in the Boone community with a specific date, time, and location.”
> 
> The board made this decision even as it recognized that the right to assemble and to exercise free speech is “guaranteed by the United States Constitution and the North Carolina Constitution.”
> 
> Those rights are not absolute and may be subject to reasonable time, place and manner restrictions imposed by the university to protect public safety and university property, to minimize disruption of university operations and to afford assembly and free speech opportunities to other members of the university community and public.
> Even though the chancellor and the board said they were worried about the safety of all students, their main concern seems have been making minorities feel comfortable on campus, free from offensive language they interpret as racist. This is evident from the chancellor’s letter on September 28, in which her primary focus is on proving “strong demonstrations of support for our underrepresented students.”
> 
> The adoption of these resolutions sends a strong signal from our top leadership that Appalachian values diversity of thought, belief and community, and is committed to fostering an environment that is supportive to all.
> It’s also the focus of the chancellor’s first letter when she touted the school’s participation in “an internationally renowned Sustained Dialogue initiative, in order to engage members of the Appalachian Community in dialogues that cultivate strong, trusting relationships, foster respect for each individual and cultivate everyone’s ability to contribute to positive change.”
> 
> 
> 
> Diversity, inclusivity, and civility—not actual safety—seem to be the main concerns of the leadership at App State. Social engagement and creating a “safe” environment has now become an excuse to restrict free speech.
> 
> While it’s true that free speech isn’t absolute (you can’t yell “fire” in a crowded movie theater), protecting the feelings of minority students at a public university is not a cause for limiting that right.
> 
> The way to create an safe environment is to punish unlawful behavior. If someone makes a threat, investigate the incident and discipline them. As for anything else, including chalked political messages you don’t like, that’s just what living in a democracy looks like. It’s not always nice, it’s not always comfortable, and it’s not always civil. But it is free.


https://pjmedia.com/blog/after-minority-students-complain-about-pro-trump-chalk-messages-appalachian-state-limits-free-speech/


----------



## The Absolute

:lol

Funniest part about this Burton "controversy" is how people are reviewing his entire body of work and complaining that he never casts any black actors in leading roles. Yeah, that definitely makes him racist. By that logic, Hollywood is probably full of racist directors. Tim Burton is not beholden to anyone. His only obligation is to his artistic vision, so he can cast whichever fucking actors he wants in his movies.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Why the fuck even GO to school if all ya gonna do is whine that every fuckin thing offends you....just go live in a goddamn cave isolated from society then


----------



## virus21

> According to the experts, this is typical of many animal species. When animals attack it is usually males who go on the attack, and women are clearly more vulnerable than men.
> - When we are attacked by the medium-sized predators, such as wolves, cougars and leopards, it is usually women who get into trouble, says Olof Liberg, former coordinator of the Scandinavian wolf research Skandulv.
> 
> He does not believe that the predators of this nature is attacking women specifically because they are women.
> - It is because women are generally smaller than males. We do not even know about wolves can differentiate between the sexes in humans, says Lidberg.
> He points to data from India, where several people have been killed by wild wolves in recent decades.
> - It is mostly children who fall victim, sometimes women. This suggests that the size is the determining factor.
> This is confirmed by Patricia Good Mann, wolf expert at Wolf Park in Indiana, USA.
> - In general, the approaching wolves short people first, she says in a hearing.
> Both experts will be heard in wolf trial that begins on Friday in district court.
> But in fact there are species that are clearly sexist. Worst of all is perhaps the baboons, baboon males, or to be more precise.
> In a report on the conflict between humans and wildlife in Africa, writes UN agency FAO Baboons are a problem when searching for food on the fields or inside the villages. They constitute almost never a mortal threat, but the big males with their enormous canines can easily intimidate the people - and particularly the women who are attacked much more frequently than men.
> The baboon males distinguishes between men and women is well known. The South African researcher Kayla Michele tells of an incident where she and two other adult women trying to scare away a large group of males from the garden, but without success. They completely ignored by the great apes.
> Then came a six year old boy, a younger brother of one of the women, into the garden - and shooed away without further throughout baboon flock.
> Worse male pigs than it must be hard to find.
> Another species that apparently distinguishes between men and women is the bottlenose dolphin, well known from dolphinariums worldwide.
> Several examples are available on the dolphin males acted aggressively against female attendants in captivity, and also against female divers in the wild. Video recordings judging seems that dolphin males are sexually aroused, perhaps because of some fragrance, and their overtures are anything but mild - perhaps reflecting the species' own violent sex life.
> 
> - Tapping with two or three males tend to isolate a lone female and then force himself on her, sometimes for weeks on end, says the American marine biologist Miriam Goldstein, who mentions that she is aware of cases where women have been subjected to violent overtures.
> Males Pigs In other words, in many animals. And in some cases extends sexism across species lines.
> Fact: Sexist animals
> 
> In some species among mammals the males are very dominant. This applies to many primates, the orangutans, gorillas and baboons. Violence is not uncommon and often forces the males to the females.
> Even among some of the big cats, and dolphins are sometimes brutal males against females. Even clearer is the elephant seals, sea lions and fur seals.
> In baboons, this seems to have given rise to congenital mentality that spans the species boundary. Baboon males are cautious when dealing with people that do, but usually appear to be completely fearless women. However, they are easily scared away by the men, even by small boys.
> Source: FAO, Smithsonian Primate Info Net, etc.


http://www.sydsvenskan.se/2016-09-29/kvinnor-mer-utsatta-vid-djurangrepp

Im done


----------



## Simply Flawless

virus21 said:


> http://www.sydsvenskan.se/2016-09-29/kvinnor-mer-utsatta-vid-djurangrepp
> 
> Im done


:maury :ha

Now i've read everything.....animals are sexist......get the fuck outta here....:done


----------



## Pratchett

I suppose it is too much to hope that many of these SJW idiots are going to these mysogynistic animals' natural habitat to berate and protest them actively. Leave us regular folks alone and go see what you can do with these dumb, insensitive predators. :mj


----------



## Reaper

Apparently I saw Star Trek Beyond today and it turned out to be just what I was hoping it wouldn't be. A bad movie hiding it's terrible story, characters and acting behind faked diversity casting. 

I tried to overlook the obvious SJW pandering and usually I can. Star Wars was a good movie despite the pandering. So we're many others but I jist couldn't find anything justifiable about the great reviews Beyond got.

Funny thing is Star Trek pioneered diversity and when it did that it did so with it being obvious. This was just bad. Really. Really bad. 

I can also see why Takei was mad about them making Sulu gay. They didn't make Sulu gay in any positive way. They did it by throwing in a meaningless back shot of two straight men in an awkward walking cuddle... I laughed at how terrible that was.


----------



## deepelemblues

:heston :duck :heston :duck :heston :duck :heston :duck :heston :duck :heston :duck :heston :duck :heston :duck :heston :duck :heston :duck :heston :duck :heston :duck :heston :duck :heston :duck :heston :duck :heston :duck :heston :duck :heston :duck :heston :duck :heston :duck :heston :duck


----------



## Miss Sally

Reaper said:


> Apparently I saw Star Trek Beyond today and it turned out to be just what I was hoping it wouldn't be. A bad movie hiding it's terrible story, characters and acting behind faked diversity casting.
> 
> I tried to overlook the obvious SJW pandering and usually I can. Star Wars was a good movie despite the pandering. So we're many others but I jist couldn't find anything justifiable about the great reviews Beyond got.
> 
> Funny thing is Star Trek pioneered diversity and when it did that it did so with it being obvious. This was just bad. Really. Really bad.
> 
> I can also see why Takei was mad about them making Sulu gay. They didn't make Sulu gay in any positive way. They did it by throwing in a meaningless back shot of two straight men in an awkward walking cuddle... I laughed at how terrible that was.


When Takei blew off their obvious pandering attempt they pretty much tossed him under the bus. This isn't surprising, the SJW narrative doesn't really care about the people it supposedly helps, it just lets people pat themselves on the back without really doing anything about any real issues.


----------



## 777

Reaper said:


> Sounds like you're a Thunderfoot listener cuz he's the one that talks about the freemarketplace of ideas the most amongst all social commentators I've heard :cudi


Meh! I like some of his stuff and I do think he may have had a lot to do with propagating the term, but he's not a favorite. The phrase appeals to me in referencing issues surrounding censorship/no platforming/freedom of speech and expression.


----------



## Reaper

777 said:


> Meh! I like some of his stuff and I do think he may have had a lot to do with propagating the term, but he's not a favorite. The phrase appeals to me in referencing issues surrounding censorship/no platforming/freedom of speech and expression.


Hey, if you're a fan of the guy or of any of his ideas or even some, then you're a good guy in my book  

Thunderfoots "Where religions come to die" video was one of the first I saw before becoming an atheist and I've been an avid follower since 2011. I've probably seen 80% of his videos and while I disagree with some stuff (especially his stance on Brexit) I agree with most everything else he says. 
---

http://heatst.com/culture-wars/duke-offers-men-a-safe-space-to-contemplate-their-toxic-masculinity/



> *Duke Offers Men a ‘Safe Space’ to Contemplate Their ‘Toxic Masculinity’*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duke University is famous for its science and engineering programs, as well as its dominance in college basketball.
> Now, it may also become known as a great place for men to gather and contemplate why they’re such horrible people.
> The Duke Men’s Project, launched this month and hosted by the campus Women’s Center, offers a nine-week program for “male-identified” students that discusses male privilege, patriarchy, “the language of dominance,” rape culture, pornography, machismo and other topics.
> The student newspaper’s editorial board endorsed the new program yesterday, insisting it was “not a reeducation camp being administered by an oppressed group in the service of the feminization of American society.”
> But it’s easy to see why they felt the need to defend against such concerns.
> Junior Dipro Bhowmik, who sits on the leadership team, recently said the goal of the Duke Men’s Project is for male students to “critique and analyze their own masculinity and toxic masculinities to create healthier ones.”
> Alex Bressler, another junior on the leadership team, said the program would help men “proactively deconstruct our masculinity.”
> Duke’s new program is patterned off of a similar one at the University of North Carolina Chapel Hill, where participants are asked to contemplate how masculinity plays a harmful influence in lives.
> There the program seeks “to shift the culture of masculinity toward more non-violent norms”—the underlying assumption being that violence is currently the norm for men.
> It’s hard to imagine any other group on campus participating in a similar program—much less doing so under the banner of a “safe space.”
> — _Jillian Kay Melchior writes for _Heat Street_ and is a fellow for the Steamboat Institute and the Independent Women’s Forum_.


Reeducation camps. Just what America needs :clap


----------



## Miss Sally

Reaper said:


> Hey, if you're a fan of the guy or of any of his ideas or even some, then you're a good guy in my book
> 
> Thunderfoots "Where religions come to die" video was one of the first I saw before becoming an atheist and I've been an avid follower since 2011. I've probably seen 80% of his videos and while I disagree with some stuff (especially his stance on Brexit) I agree with most everything else he says.
> ---
> 
> http://heatst.com/culture-wars/duke-offers-men-a-safe-space-to-contemplate-their-toxic-masculinity/
> 
> Reeducation camps. Just what America needs :clap


They should set up some of those classes in Africa, the mid east and India because those places have far worse views of women. Oh wait, I forgot, that's their "culture" so cannot say nothing about it. :laugh:


----------



## amhlilhaus

Simply Flawless said:


> Why the fuck even GO to school if all ya gonna do is whine that every fuckin thing offends you....just go live in a goddamn cave isolated from society then


No, their goal is to make everyone miserable like them.

Then they can call me racist because im not ashamed for being white.


----------



## Reaper

You know what this thread needs? This thread needs a massive SJW Cringe dump ! 

Make sure you grab a bag in case you vomit. You were warned. 












































































































Soure: http://rebrn.com/re/you-are-not-allowed-to-like-luke-cage-because-the-actor-is-marri-2864515/ - Dump taken from here.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Ah i feel better after tweeting that dumbass


----------



## Stinger Fan

Seeing some of the things in this thread makes my head hurt


----------



## virus21

> A high school in Oregon is coming under fire from some angry parents after students in one class were assigned a “White Privilege Survey,” leading to accusations the school was trying to push a particular brand of politics.
> 
> The assignment was for a Literature Composition class at Aloha High School, KATU reported Thursday. Students responded to statements including, “I can be in the company of people of my race most of the time,” “I can be pretty sure that my neighbors in such a location will be neutral or pleasant to me” and “I am never asked to speak for all the people in my racial group,” scoring them on how often they felt the ideas were true.
> 
> “I think he should be learning actual education and not be a part of some social experiment or some teacher’s political agenda,” commented Jason Schmidt, whose son is in the class.
> 
> “With the amount of money we pay for schools, they should be educating, not indoctrinating our students about the latest political fad or political agenda a teacher wants to get across,” Schmidt added.
> 
> School officials were quick to defend the assignment.
> 
> “The survey is just one activity that engages students in exploring this area,” Maureen Wheeler, the Beaverton School District spokeswoman, told NWCN. She said the class was meant for students to explore social issues, specifically in relation to race, class and sexuality, with the aim of having students “gain empathy, understanding and to build bridges.”
> 
> Some parents agreed with the school district.
> 
> “I want [my daughter] to have opinions. Whether it’s for or against, you have to create those, but you can’t without good information so I applaud teachers getting out that information,” parent Sarah Rios-Lopez responded.
> 
> Just west of downtown Portland, Aloha County is 79 percent white, a 2000 census report found. The school itself is 47 percent white and 34 percent Hispanic, according to the school district.


http://www.foxnews.com/us/2016/10/03/parents-upset-after-high-school-class-assigned-white-privilege-survey.html



> DAVIS -- Hundreds of people came out to Central Park in Davis on Sunday for the unveiling of a new statue of Mahatma Ghandi statue, but not everyone was happy the city put up the controversial figure, which was a gift from the Indian government.
> 
> "They want you to believe, and they want Davis to believe, about this peaceful myth when Gandhi was really an agent for sexism, horrible bigotry, and they just don't want people in Davis to know about that, and we're here to change that," said Amar Shergill, a protester who takes issue with celebrating a man who supported Apartheid and had questionable views on race, religion and women during his lifetime.
> 
> But more important, Shergill said he takes issue with who paid for the statue.
> 
> "Today in India, minorities are being brutalized, raped murdered, assaulted and this statue attempts to obscure that truth," he said.
> 
> "This statue is a gift from the Indian government. But it was the community members here that raised the money for the installation and the pedestal, the upkeep," said Madhavi Sunder, who served on the committee to bring the statue and said its part of an effort to teach more about Gandhi's philosophy of nonviolence. "He has inspired movements around the world, from India to South Africa to our own civil rights movement here."
> 
> Davis' Mayor Robb Davis said the city expected the protesters.
> 
> "I think they're doing what is in their interest, which is to try and get people to talk, I don't think it's really about Gandhi, but to talk about Indian history... Most Americans don't know anything about it," Davis said.
> 
> But Davis points out Gandhi is not a religious figure, questioning the protesters' claim the statue violates separation of church and state.
> 
> "I think his teaching is based on religious principals but so is Martin Luther King Jr.'s, and we've put plenty of statues of him," Davis said.
> 
> Although some protesters had signs with phrases like "Gandhi was a child molester," Sunder said she welcomes the dialog.
> 
> "Gandhi may have been wrong on things, but that doesn't mean that we should reject all of the incredible teachings," Sunder told FOX40.


http://fox40.com/2016/10/02/gandhi-statue-in-davis-draws-criticism/


----------



## Stinger Fan

Didn't know it takes less than a day to become a man


----------



## virus21

> In the heart of the Mississippi Delta stands a city that has overcome an economy built and sustained on slave labor, a cotton industry built on the backs of field hands, and now a high school that has integrated itself more equitably than any school in the Delta.
> 
> But while Cleveland, Mississippi, has transformed itself from the land up, federal government has chosen to make the city’s schools a national example, forcing local schools to consolidate in the name of desegregation. But many local families of all races don’t want that, and they don’t necessarily consider the effects their individual choices to constitute systemic racism.
> 
> 
> U.S. courts hold a legal responsibility to eliminate forced integration. So last May, Judge Debra Brown ordered Cleveland’s middle and high schools to consolidate, in keeping with a 2011 U.S. Department of Justice motion “to enforce the previously-entered desegregation orders governing the district and compel the district’s compliance with federal law.”
> 
> This meant combining the mostly African-American East Side High with the racially mixed Cleveland High. Yet the demographics of Cleveland schools are due to parent choice, not forced integration, and occurred naturally. The government’s intervention is heavy-handed and far-removed from the reality of life in Cleveland.
> 
> The DoJ has resurrected a 1965 case, Cowan v. Cleveland School District, to impose its faraway will on local schools, ignoring the district’s efforts to integrate the education system since the 1960s through school choice instead of government force.
> 
> “East Side has an award-winning and highly respected principal—who happens to be white—and many white teachers who prefer teaching there over teaching at Cleveland High,” said Michael Carr, a public defender in Bolivar County and graduate of Cleveland High School. “CHS had a black student body president last year who won top awards at the MS High School Mock Trial Competition and got a full ride to Ole Miss. It’s not just ‘us’ and ‘them.’ We are all mixed up here. And that’s on purpose and how we want it. This lawsuit has just brought race to the forefront when it really was not headline news in our town.”
> 
> Local Problem-Solving Versus Federal Race Quotas
> Since the landmark U.S. Supreme Court desegregation ruling in Brown v. Board of Education, public schools across the country have seen an “alarming” increase in segregation, said Leslie Hiner, a vice president at EdChoice. But Cleveland’s public schools are not following this national trend.
> 
> 
> “Fifty years ago, desegregation focused on improving academic opportunities for African-American children who had been forced to attend under-funded, under-performing public schools,” Hiner said. “Today, in Cleveland, African-American children have the right to choose the public school, and public school classes, they wish to attend.”
> 
> In other words, forced desegregation was a policy for times in which individuals had less leverage to solve their own problems, before today’s greater access to school choice. Since Cleveland lets families choose which school their kids will attend, the fact that East Side is majority black is only so because families choose to put their children in a school with that composition. The federal lawsuit is telling these mostly African-American families that their choices have created systemic racism that requires federal intervention.
> 
> “Cleveland School District has genuinely tried to find ways to continue black and white students going to school together while keeping the character and identity of neighborhood schools,” Carr said. “East Side is a neighborhood school, and that neighborhood happens to be black. It’s the majority race in Bolivar County. It has always been that way since our county was founded.”
> 
> Following a series of parent meetings and focus groups prior to trial, the Cleveland school board decided their bottom-up approach to social and racial integration is better than the Obama adminstration’s top-down demands. So on July 11, the Cleveland School Board formally appealed the court’s order.
> 
> 
> Atop local choice policies, the state legislature has been attempting to address Mississippi’s long history of offering some of the nation’s worst public schools. Vouchers for disabled students and an education savings account law for special-needs children became law in 2011 and 2012, and have proven popular with parents. Washington bureaucrats descended on the state precisely as these local efforts to offer greater opportunity to needy children materialized, Hiner said.
> 
> “Ordering schools to consolidate as a means to desegregate goes against local efforts of parents, teachers, and public school administrators to build an educational culture in the schools that offers greater opportunity for all students, regardless of their school of enrollment,” Hiner said. “If a school’s enrollment remains segregated as a result of the free choice of African-American families, does the government have a right to force these families to send their children to a different school against their wishes?”
> 
> Cleveland: A History of Poverty, Poor Education
> Black Americans are used to outside entities overriding their education choices. It’s part of Mississippi’s disgraceful history.
> 
> “There were a lot of race issues [in Mississippi], and white supremacy dominated the thinking for much of the twentieth century,” said Ellen B. Meacham, a professor of journalism at the University of Mississippi. “Many of the state’s leaders did not see the point of funding the education of someone they thought was only going to work in the fields.”
> 
> Prior to mechanization, farming in the Delta was labor-intensive, and farmers used debt and even force to make it difficult for poorer workers, who were mostly black, to leave, Meacham said. The mechanization of agriculture in the late 1950s and early 1960s, including equipment like the cotton picker and harvester, contributed to a huge displacement of workers from 1960-66.
> 
> 
> “You had thousands of people working in the Delta who were suddenly put out of work and generations of people for whom the state had been resistant to providing any kind of education for their poor population because they needed them for agricultural purposes, and then suddenly they no longer needed them,” Meacham said. “They hadn’t been educated and there weren’t any jobs left. They were in quite a bind.”
> 
> These folks had often received only a third- or fourth-grade education around the cotton season in inadequate schools, many of which had no school books and no school buses, Meacham said.
> 
> Today, an Oasis of Choice in the Delta
> According to locals, while poverty and uneven funding for public schools still remain, the racism that once dominated Cleveland’s education system is not foremost in the high schools today. In fact, Cleveland parents’ ability to choose which public schools to enroll their children in allows for more freedom than many school districts nationwide, let alone the Delta.
> 
> “Cleveland High School is the last truly integrated public high school in the Mississippi delta,” Carr said. “It is literally 50-50. You will not find another integrated high school until you get to the hills, at least a one-and-a-half hour drive in any direction.”
> 
> ‘This would perpetuate re-segregation, and would undo all the progress we have made since the 1970s.’
> Carr could have attended East Side, but chose to attend his neighborhood school, Cleveland High. Nevertheless, the students in both schools regularly spent time and exchanged classes with each other.
> 
> “We also went to East Side every day to take certain classes, like calculus and French,” he noted. “East Side students came to Cleveland High to take drama and Spanish. And we all went to a local vocational tech center to learn trades… They still do it to this day.”
> 
> When parents are the ones making the decisions about where their children will attend school, it takes away the worry that racism has influenced someone else’s placement decisions, Cleveland school board attorney Jamie Jacks noted: “Parental choice is a key component in maintaining community buy-in for a school district.”
> 
> In fact, the Obama administration’s push for racially gerrymandering schools could make segregation worse.
> 
> “From a strict interpretation legal analysis, [Judge Brown’s] ruling is absolutely right,” Carr said. “However, I am concerned this ruling will unintentionally have a negative impact on integration in our school system. I’m afraid that white parents, if their son or daughter is suddenly made into an overwhelming minority group in what is already only a ‘C’-rated high school, with no promise of a new facility, better teachers, or new technology, will place their children in segregated academies. This would perpetuate re-segregation, and would undo all the progress we have made since the 1970s.”
> 
> The federal lawsuit makes a race issue out of what is really a funding issue, Carr said.
> 
> “The state or the Feds aren’t going to build us a sparkling new school where I can send my kids,” he said. “It would have to be funded by a massive local bond, and we don’t have the tax base for it.”
> 
> It could take a year for the district’s legal appeal to be heard and decided.
> 
> In this case, “the Department of Justice appears to be arbitrary and unfair to African-American parents, who stand to lose their freedom to choose what’s best for their own children,” Hiner said. “African-American children are being pushed around by bureaucrats in Washington to achieve what the bureaucrats believe is a perfect balance of the races—regardless of the wishes of parents, regardless of the impact on those children and the quality of their lives.”


http://thefederalist.com/2016/10/04/obama-administration-tells-black-parents-school-choices-racist/


----------



## Reaper

Stinger Fan said:


> Didn't know it takes less than a day to become a man


That and coupled with what I'm hearing from people talking about how their therapists are enabling their gender confusions and otherkin stuff (yes, there are actually therapists out there that are letting teens go in and play-act things like werewolves, dogs, ponies, celestial beings and enabling them without diagnosing them with a mental condition) it is a pretty sorry state of affairs. 

I mean, just how privileged do you have to be to pretend that the you're something you're not and the entire society bends over backwards to enable you?

Sometimes I wish we had the 50's back when psychiatrists were shocking people like this instead of enabling them; not that I agree that those are good forms of treatment because they're not.


----------



## stevefox1200

I am fine with people protesting a Mahatma Ghandi statue 

The man was basically a sex cultist who just happened to be "on the right side for the wrong reason"


----------



## Reaper

stevefox1200 said:


> I am fine with people protesting a Mahatma Ghandi statue
> 
> The man was basically a sex cultist who just happened to be "on the right side for the wrong reason"


I think the point is that we have statues of people with questionable pasts (since no one is all good, or all bad) but on the whole a lot of people are memorialized as a reminder of the good that they achieved. Personally, even though I think Gandhi was a cunt I'm ok with his statue being put up because there's a lot of cunts whose statues are still around and shouldn't be taken down as well :shrug


----------



## Miss Sally

Reaper said:


> I think the point is that we have statues of people with questionable pasts (since no one is all good, or all bad) but on the whole a lot of people are memorialized as a reminder of the good that they achieved. Personally, even though I think Gandhi was a cunt I'm ok with his statue being put up because there's a lot of cunts whose statues are still around and shouldn't be taken down as well :shrug


100% agree with this, while I think Gandhi was a worse man than any of the American forefathers with slaves etc, his statue shouldn't be taken down. There is no reason to take down any regardless of their past because the past reminds us of what happened good and bad. Taking stuff down just simply hides the past and when people hide the past it tends to repeat itself. Besides it teaches us to view things objectively.


----------



## virus21

Miss Sally said:


> Besides it teaches us to view things objectively.


Miss Sally, these are SJWs. Objective thinking is a foreign concept


----------



## Stinger Fan

Reaper said:


> That and coupled with what I'm hearing from people talking about how their therapists are enabling their gender confusions and otherkin stuff (yes, there are actually therapists out there that are letting teens go in and play-act things like werewolves, dogs, ponies, celestial beings and enabling them without diagnosing them with a mental condition) it is a pretty sorry state of affairs.
> 
> I mean, just how privileged do you have to be to pretend that the you're something you're not and the entire society bends over backwards to enable you?
> 
> Sometimes I wish we had the 50's back when psychiatrists were shocking people like this instead of enabling them; not that I agree that those are good forms of treatment because they're not.


The thing thats insane to me is how a doctor or someone who works in the government could actually get jail time if that bill passes. And that is coming from someone who preaches accepting people for who they are and what they believe in. That is borderline dictatorship right there , if not out right


----------



## Reaper

Stinger Fan said:


> The thing thats insane to me is how a doctor or someone who works in the government could actually get jail time if that bill passes. And that is coming from someone who preaches accepting people for who they are and what they believe in. That is borderline dictatorship right there , if not out right


I'm glad that Canada and Europe are engaged in this massive multi-million people social experiment into SJW-ism for American's to watch and unfold so that we won't repeat their mistakes here.


----------



## Big Salad




----------



## yeahbaby!

Big Salad said:


>


I see yours and raise you mine


----------



## virus21

> A group of Claremont College students hosted an event where they discussed why masculinity is triggering and “toxic.”
> 
> The event, “Masculinity + Mental Health,” was organized by a group of women called “Thrive,” who aim to provide a “safe space” for students to discuss mental health, Steven Glick of The Claremont Independent wrote.
> 
> 
> “Masculinity can be extremely toxic to our mental health, both to the people who are pressured to perform it and the people who are inevitably influenced by it,” the Facebook event page reads.
> 
> We would like to encourage discussion on how to openly talk about our emotions and our wellbeing, and how to engage in masculine identities in a healthy way. Relevant to this discussion is how masculinity can harm our relationships with people and one’s ability to cope when relationships are difficult or end. We want to create a safe and open space where we can talk about masculinity and its various intersections with our identities and experiences.
> Miles Robinson, a student who attended the event, said the group selected the topic in hopes of attracting men to attend. Attendees shared personal experiences about why traditional masculinity is harmful.
> 
> There was “a common consensus that masculinity is harmful both to those who express it and those affected by it,” Robinson said, according to the Claremont Independent.
> 
> This isn’t the first time higher education has recoiled at the notion of someone exhibiting a masculine trait. A Columbia University student got into trouble with the school’s Gender-Based Misconduct Office for referring to himself as “handsome” in class.
> 
> Last week, the University of Kansas banned gorilla decorations because it was too masculine and not inclusive, according to Campus Reform.
> 
> “It would be best if your floor chose a different theme animal to be more inclusive,” a campus housing official told a resident assistant who decorated a dorm floor with images of primates. “First, gorillas represent a very masculine image, and I feel that this would not be inclusive to all of our residents on that floor.”


http://thefederalist.com/2016/10/04/college-students-say-masculinity-extremely-toxic-to-our-mental-health/


----------



## Miss Sally

yeahbaby! said:


> I see yours and raise you mine


Think there are lot more of those Libs than some alt-right trolls on the net. LOL mentioning GG, ID politics and modern feminism. That meme is just awful.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Miss Sally said:


> Think there are lot more of those Libs than some alt-right trolls on the net. LOL mentioning GG, ID politics and modern feminism. That meme is just awful.


I agree it is awful, so was the meme I responded to. 

There might be more lib stuff on other parts of the net, but there's definitely more Alt-Right garbage on this *right* here forum.


----------



## Miss Sally

yeahbaby! said:


> I agree it is awful, so was the meme I responded to.
> 
> There might be more lib stuff on other parts of the net, but there's definitely more Alt-Right garbage on this *right* here forum.


I can agree with that! :quite


----------



## 2 Ton 21

virus21 said:


> http://thefederalist.com/2016/10/04/college-students-say-masculinity-extremely-toxic-to-our-mental-health/


Speaking of Claremont College.



> *Speedo Hike Canceled Over ‘Body Image,’ ‘Bro-iness’ Concerns*
> 
> Yesterday, On the Loose (OTL), the outdoors club of the Claremont Colleges, announced the cancellation of their annual speedo hike due to concerns regarding body positivity. The event, which had previously been one of OTL’s most popular of the year, involved over one hundred students from the Claremont Colleges hiking up Mount Baldy in speedos.
> 
> “By having the Speedo Hike as our official welcome event each year, we unintentionally sent the message that to participate in OTL, you must be fit and comfortable with your body image,” OTL wrote on its Facebook page. “The name ‘Speedo’ itself inherently implies bro-iness. OTL is so much more than just that, but many potentially interested students get turned off to our club each year because of Speedo Hike.”
> 
> Clarissa Worcester, a staffer at the Outdoor Education Center, added, “the publicity/legacy surrounding that of the speedo hike is immediately and inextricably ostracizing. Not to mention how it directly excludes individuals with religious dressing practices. No matter what work you do, the ‘speedo hike’ will manifest itself as OTL taking out and funding a group of students that is nearly guaranteed to be almost exclusively outdoor-experienced, fit, and heavily swayed in the direction of outdoor—and otherwise—privilege that OTL is trying to work against.” Worcester added, “OTL’s decision to not put many folks’ organizational effort and time into an event that is widely associated with bodily shaming/exclusion just seems to make a lot of sense.”
> 
> Not all students agreed with the decision. “I want to express my profound disappointment in your decision to cancel the speedo hike. This decision is, in my opinion, a mistake that goes decisively against your responsibility as the heads of the club to enable transformative experiences in the outdoors,” wrote Jeremy Snyder, a Pomona student. “OTL should strive to serve as many people from as many backgrounds as possible, but this should be an additive process, not a reductive one. In terms of enabling outdoor experiences, taking the speedo hike off the docket is a net negative. No progress is made by its cancellation. If the hike is cancelled, every individual and group that would have opted not to participate will stay on campus that saturday just the same. The sheer absence of the Speedo Hike will not propel them outdoors, so it is not productive to that end. What does change, however, is that now every person who would have partaken—for whom the speedo hike could have been a fun, challenging, and socially transformative experience as it was for my friends and I—will now spend their saturday on campus as well, sedentary. The decision to cancel the hike has not propelled anybody new outdoors, it has merely erased the chance for students to have a new and singularly memorable experience.”
> 
> Samuel Breslow (PO ’18) pointed out that attendees of Speedo Hikes in the past were never forced to don speedos. “I think it’s important to note that wearing a speedo was not a requirement for participation in the speedo hike,” noted Breslow. “I can also speak to it from personal experience: I decided to keep my clothes on (for comfort/in order to lessen the sunburn), and no one ever pressured me in the slightest to take them off.”
> 
> “This has been a difficult decision for us to reach. We know lots of our beloved members will be disappointed that Speedo Hike isn’t happening this year,” states OTL’s Facebook page. “In an effort to make the club more inclusive and accessible to everyone, we didn’t want to advertise a trip that our staff felt like wasn’t representational of the full OTL mission and purpose.”


----------



## Simply Flawless

virus21 said:


> http://thefederalist.com/2016/10/04/college-students-say-masculinity-extremely-toxic-to-our-mental-health/


Further proof gender equality does NOT exist


----------



## deepelemblues

yeahbaby! said:


> I see yours and raise you mine


most of those are slightly altered recycled insults about nerds and not a single one is as bad as calling someone a racist inaccurately because that's the only weapon in the arsenal


----------



## virus21

Simply Flawless said:


> Further proof gender equality does NOT exist


Equality is general does not exist. And when you think of it, shouldn't exist.


----------



## deepelemblues

there is practical equality and there is the concept of equality

practial equality does not exist period, no one is precisely equal to anyone else in any aspect

the concept of equality as far as human dignity and treatment of others goes is pretty necessary for a human society to have if it doesn't want to be a shitty and unstable society


----------



## 2 Ton 21

http://www.cnsnews.com/blog/barbara-hollingsworth/university-michigan-students-designated-pronoun-his-majesty



> *University of Michigan Student’s Designated Pronoun is ‘His Majesty’*
> 
> After receiving a campus-wide email last Tuesday from University of Michigan-Ann Arbor administrators informing him that under the school’s new Designated Pronouns policy, he could choose the way he wished to be addressed on campus, junior Grant Strobl settled on the monarchial “His Majesty”.
> 
> “My new identity is His Majesty Grant Strobl, what’s yours?” Strobl tweeted on September 28th, urging his fellow students to follow his lead in selecting their own designated pronouns.
> 
> “I’ve always wanted professors to call me ‘His Majesty’ for some reason,” Strobl told CNSNews.com.
> 
> The Designated Pronouns policy is the work of “members of the pronoun committee who have worked the past year to formulate this process,” according to the email sent to students and faculty by Martha Pollack, provost and executive vice president for academic affairs, and E. Royster Harper, vice president for student life.
> 
> It stated that “students can designate pronouns in Wolverine Access through the new Gender Identity tab within the Campus Personal Information section. This page will be used to enter/update and/or delete pronoun information with the University.”
> 
> Designated pronouns “give students the ability to tell the University what pronoun they identify with for use in our communications and interactions with them,” the email explained.
> 
> “The email suggested you could use ‘he’, ‘she’, ‘they’ or ‘ze’, but the email and website weren’t the same,” Strobl, who is majoring in political science and international studies, told CNSNews. “The website had ‘he’, ‘she’, ‘they’ or ‘make up your own’.”
> 
> He added that “hundreds of students have changed their pronouns to protest the university’s policy.”
> 
> “Students have been calling me ‘His Majesty”, those that have read the story, and it really does illustrate the ridiculousness of the policy in ignoring the English language. It just creates more complexity, more difficulty for our society as a whole, and it goes against the university’s mission to pursue truth."
> 
> CNSNews asked Strobl if any of his professors have actually called him ‘His Majesty’ so far.
> 
> “Personally I haven’t received any reactions from my professors,” he continued. "However, I have had professors email me saying that they support what I’m doing because they think this policy is ridiculous.
> 
> “However, there is one professor who teaches statistics who says she’s going to punish students who use a similar pronoun as mine.”
> 
> Professors and staff face disciplinary action if they do not use students’ “preferred pronouns,” a university spokesman university told Heat Street. “If there were a persistent pattern of ignoring a student’s preference, we would address that as a performance matter.”
> 
> “University policy says that they should make a reasonable effort to refer to people by their designated pronouns. Then it said that it’ll be considered a work-related issue, that they can receive sanctions” for not following the policy, Strobl pointed out to CNSNews.
> 
> “I have some meetings with the administration coming soon,” added Strobl, who is also the chairman of the conservative Young Americans for Freedom Board of Governors.
> 
> “Young Americans for Freedom is fighting against the culture of political correctness on campuses throughout the country, and this new policy at the University of Michigan is an example of what we are trying to fight against,” he said.
> 
> CNSNews asked Strobl what he would do if university administrators tell him that he cannot use ‘His Majesty’ as his Designated Pronoun.
> 
> “Well, that would be unfair,” he replied. “And I will continue to challenge it in a way to make sure that we restore sanity” on campus.


:ha


----------



## yeahbaby!

2 Ton 21 said:


> http://www.cnsnews.com/blog/barbara-hollingsworth/university-michigan-students-designated-pronoun-his-majesty
> 
> 
> 
> :ha


Seems like stories you used to see on The National Enquirer (College Guy revealed as King!) are now treated as legitimate to fill the 24 hour void?


----------



## deepelemblues

pretty sure if michigan says he can't do that, because he is doing it as a stunt, he can say that they can't prove that. and find a lawyer who will find a judge who would not dismiss a Title IX lawsuit rofl



yeahbaby! said:


> Seems like stories you used to see on The National Enquirer (College Guy revealed as King!) are now treated as legitimate to fill the 24 hour void?


yeah but he wasn't actually a king

this guy is actually wanting the university to say that according to university staff rules he must be addressed by staff as "His Majesty"

i assure you it will be taken seriously in the hallowed confines of the university of michigan administration


----------



## yeahbaby!

deepelemblues said:


> most of those are slightly altered recycled insults about nerds and not a single one is as bad as calling someone a racist inaccurately because that's the only weapon in the arsenal


I agree. When you look at the facts, racism doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## virus21

2 Ton 21 said:


> http://www.cnsnews.com/blog/barbara-hollingsworth/university-michigan-students-designated-pronoun-his-majesty
> 
> 
> 
> :ha


If I were asked my "pronoun" it would be superior human. Well either that or God.


----------



## deepelemblues

yeahbaby! said:


> I agree. When you look at the facts, racism doesn't exist anymore.


racism is greatly diminished from what it was even 30 years ago

it is *a* factor in minorities (except jews and asians) being economically generally worse off than whites in this country

it is no longer *the* factor

if anyone wanted to actually be honest they would point to the real problem which is the terrible public education offered to minority students. and the people controlling that public education, who have controlled it for 50 years or longer, are all hidebound democrats who have been around forever, or bright-eyed young idealists flush with stupid ideas. wanna know why jews and asians have it good while blacks and hispanics don't? both jews and asians faced racism equal to what blacks did in this country and some still do. but jews and asians are insane about education and didn't tolerate local politicians who produced shitty public schools. too many blacks and hispanics have for too long.


----------



## samizayn

Having his majesty in class would be great fun


----------



## stevefox1200

Picking your own title

I would pull an Idi "His Excellency, President for Life, Field Marshal Al Hadji Doctor Idi Amin Dada, VC, DSO, MC, Lord of All the Beasts of the Earth and Fishes of the Seas and Conqueror of the British Empire in Africa in General and Uganda in Particular" Amin

Perhaps get a dialog about true oppression going 

You know the kind where they beat you to death with a sludge hammer


----------



## virus21

> One student really mixed things up at his school's spirit week.
> 
> While most classmates dressed up in traditional costumes representing different cultural backgrounds for Culture Day, Josh Welch dressed up as a thief – representing white people stealing other cultures.
> 
> SEE ALSO: Disney pulls 'Moana' costume after critics lambast it as 'Polyface'
> 
> 
> Welch, a high school senior in Maryland, shared a photo of his costume on Twitter.
> 
> View image on Twitter
> View image on Twitter
> Follow
> welch's grape juice @jotswa_welch
> dressed like a thief for culture day bc white people steal everyone else's culture
> 8:36 PM - 4 Oct 2016
> 33,349 33,349 Retweets 59,349 59,349 likes
> "Dressed like a thief for culture day bc white people steal everyone else's culture," Welch captioned the photo.
> 
> "I got the idea browsing the internet looking for a comedic outfit for a costume, and the idea just hit me," Welch wrote to Mashable.
> 
> View image on Twitter
> View image on Twitter
> Follow
> Springbrook SGA @SpringbrookSGA
> Stop by the table outside of the cafeteria and donate food for our food drive!! Looks like the Seniors are winning right now ??
> 10:41 AM - 4 Oct 2016
> 4 4 Retweets 4 4 likes
> A lot of people on Twitter thought Welch's idea was genius.
> 
> 
> Follow
> ♌ @tee_aww_knee
> @jotswa_welch You smart. You loyal. And...
> 12:02 AM - 5 Oct 2016
> 7 7 Retweets 51 51 likes
> 
> Follow
> Side Dish @xoAminaSheikh
> @jotswa_welch @BilalOmargunner
> 10:32 AM - 5 Oct 2016
> 1 1 Retweet 26 26 likes
> Follow
> mellie @mellieflous
> @jotswa_welch IM SHOOK
> 9:29 PM - 4 Oct 2016
> Retweets 17 17 likes
> He's also received a bout of criticism on Twitter from people arguing that white people do have a culture to be proud of.
> 
> View image on TwitterView image on TwitterView image on TwitterView image on Twitter
> Follow
> Jmed @jmed_c
> @jotswa_welch >whites have no culture
> 
> WELL
> 9:58 AM - 5 Oct 2016
> 39 39 Retweets 191 191 likes
> View image on TwitterView image on TwitterView image on TwitterView image on Twitter
> Follow
> princess @kuzasix
> @jotswa_welch
> "white ppl have no culture."
> that's because you refuse to acknowledge ethnic backgrounds:
> 9:30 AM - 5 Oct 2016
> 184 184 Retweets 626 626 likes
> Follow
> Ty Snowdon @TyLikesSalad
> @jotswa_welch
> You mean white culture like medicine, science, technology, antibiotics, the Internet, computers and transport?
> 12:20 PM - 5 Oct 2016
> Retweets 17 17 likes
> Welch's claim that white people have a history of appropriating other cultures does not mean he's denying that white people have their own cultures to be proud of. The two are not mutually exclusive.
> 
> "I've been taken aback by the criticism but the positive response has outweighed the negative," Welch said.
> 
> "I'm a huge activist against social injustice and was shocked and glad my tweet had such a huge response!"


http://mashable.com/2016/10/06/student-costume-cultural-appropriation/#7gtNWq_5HSqL



> Racial segregation in higher education is not just a topic confined to history classrooms.
> After last year’s protests across the country over racial inequality, more universities have warmed to the idea that students should be segregated by race in clubs, diversity initiatives, housing, and conversations about race.
> Come November, the University of Vermont will host a three-day “Examining White Identity Retreat” for students who self-identify as white.
> 
> The retreat aims to educate students about white privilege, start a dialogue to combat racism at the university, and “conceptualize and articulate whiteness from a personal and systemic lens,” according to the university’s website. The University of Oregon is planning similar retreats for January 2017, one for white students and one for white faculty members.
> Last June, minority students, faculty, and staff at the University of Wisconsin at Madison’s Multicultural Student Center held separate meetings for minority students and white students to discuss the shootings of African-American men in Missouri and Louisiana.
> On one hand, this is nothing new. Columbia University has held its annual “Students of Color Leadership Retreat” for more than 15 years, according to a school spokesperson.
> Student groups have long formed around identities like race, sexual orientation, and religion. Self-segregation of marginalized students in mostly upper middle class, higher education environments has allowed them to have dialogues they feel they cannot have with non-marginalized students.
> Universities who rightly advocate and promote diversity are increasingly supporting them with new initiatives and programs to build stronger communities.
> More new are the efforts to educate white students about white privilege, and the criticism from both minority students and white students of racially segregated programs.
> 
> Concordia University, St. Paul’s annual orientation for minorities backfired recently when a student of color took offense to a letter that said all minority students were “expected” to attend. Another minority student called the orientation “discriminatory.”
> Oregon State University did not respond to multiple requests for comment regarding its “Examining White Identity Retreat,” though an internal email from a Diversity and Cultural Engagement (DCE) representative was provided to The Daily Beast by an anonymous member of the community who said they’d been asked not to speak to media.
> The DCE rep had “emailed all of the white colleagues at DCE to form a group” to discuss “whiteness in our work, ways we are implicated and invested in whiteness as an organizational norm, and how to counter negative effects on our colleagues of color that result from each of us having been socialized via white ways of knowing,” the email stated, adding that the group was “DCE specific and for our white staff to learn and grow together.”
> In a statement to The Daily Beast, the University of Vermont said its “Examining White Identity Retreat” was not mandatory and was “designed to engage white students who wanted to become more effective allies in confronting racism.”
> The university also noted that “the concept of white privilege is not new nor is it exclusive to UVM.”
> Critics say these racially segregated programs can perpetuate bias, particularly when the dialogue that takes place within them doesn’t extend to the larger community.
> GET THE BEAST IN YOUR INBOX!
> 
> Enter your email address
> By clicking "Subscribe," you agree to have read the Terms of Use and Privacy Policy
> SUBSCRIBE
> A 2004 study that examined “ethnic enclaves” within college universities, surveying incoming freshmen at the University of California, Los Angeles the week before classes began and those same students each spring for the next four years, found that “membership in ethnically oriented student organizations actually increased the perception that ethnic groups are locked into zero-sum competition with one another and the feeling of victimization by virtue of one’s ethnicity.”
> The researchers found that this “victimization” and attendant hostility toward other ethnic groups applied to both minority students and white students in predominantly white fraternities and sororities.
> “The longer they were in these clubs, the more they felt they were being discriminated against by other students at the university and by the administration,” said co-author Jim Sidanius, now professor of psychology and African American studies at Harvard. “This increased sense of victimization contributed to an increase of tension between and among these groups.”
> Universities are in a bind, Sidanius said. They want to promote diversity, which is a good thing, but they haven’t found an effective way of doing so without negative side effects.
> “So far, I haven’t seen universities come up with any solutions,” he said.


http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2016/10/06/welcome-to-the-white-identity-retreat-the-rise-in-student-segregation.html



> n an effort toward gender inclusivity, Appalachian State University has changed the titles of their Homecoming “King and Queen” to the gender-neutral “Royalty.”
> 
> 
> via GIPHY
> 
> “According to Appalachian State’s mission statement, one of the University’s goals is to ‘promote a spirit of inclusion that inspires students, faculty, and staff to form relationships extending well beyond graduation,’” the university’s Homecoming website states.
> 
> Therefore, this year the university will select nine students who exemplify the “best of the best” in the campus community to be Homecoming Royalty. The student body will then choose one individual from those nine to be crowned “Top of the Rock.”
> 
> “Appalachian’s Homecoming Committee annually reviews all of the Homecoming events as they strive to improve the Homecoming experience for our campus, community, and alumni,” ASU spokesperson Megan Hayes told the Watauga Democrat.
> 
> Hayes continued that the committee’s purpose for the change is to “select the best student representative for Appalachian State University based on campus involvement, community involvement and academics — regardless of gender.”
> 
> Follow
> The Appalachian @TheAppalachian
> Do you agree with the recent changes to Homecoming?
> 1:02 PM - 4 Oct 2016
> 20%Yes
> 80%No
> 279 votes • Final results
> 7 7 Retweets 2 2 likes
> Appalachian State, however, is not the first school to get rid of the traditional Homecoming King and Queen titles.
> 
> The University of Wisconsin-Stout announced Sept. 29 that for the first time in 80 years they will not crown a king and queen. Instead, they will select an individual from a group of eight students to receive the Stout Ambassadors Spirit Award.
> 
> And Bethesda-Chevy Chase High School is allowing students to choose their own Homecoming title as part of a gender-neutral homecoming court. The top two finalists, which could be any combination of boys, girls and transgender students, will be crowned and choose if they would like be identified as royalty, king or queen.


http://college.usatoday.com/2016/10/05/goodbye-homecoming-king-and-queen-hello-gender-inclusive-titles/


----------



## yeahbaby!

stevefox1200 said:


> Picking your own title
> 
> I would pull an Idi "His Excellency, President for Life, Field Marshal Al Hadji Doctor Idi Amin Dada, VC, DSO, MC, Lord of All the Beasts of the Earth and Fishes of the Seas and Conqueror of the British Empire in Africa in General and Uganda in Particular" Amin
> 
> Perhaps get a dialog about true oppression going
> 
> You know the kind where they beat you to death with a sludge hammer


'Ayatollah of Rock n Rolla'

I WIN


----------



## Miss Sally

yeahbaby! said:


> 'Ayatollah of Rock n Rolla'
> 
> I WIN


How has nobody not used this yet? It's one of the best lines ever!


----------



## DOPA

http://www.spectator.co.uk/2016/10/students-are-fighting-back-against-the-pc-creed/



> Last week, students at York University staged a walkout from the sexual consent classes organised by their student union women’s officers. A quarter of the freshers decided they didn’t want to be lectured to by union worthies about when it’s OK to have sex. So they got up and left.
> 
> ‘These talks are inherently patronising of both genders,’ said Ben Froughi, a third year accounting student at York, who had stirred up sex class dissent by handing out leaflets telling students the classes were optional and they didn’t have to attend.
> 
> But sex consent classes are mandatory at some universities, including Cambridge and Oxford. Young people are being chaperoned through the minefield of sexuality, often against their will. Union officials make out ‘as if they are more enlightened’, says George Lawlor. He is another revolter: a 20 year old politics student at Warwick who caused a media stink last year when he published an article about why he didn’t need consent classes, with a photograph of him holding a sign that read: ‘This is not what a rapist looks like.’ Lawlor tells me he was ‘crucified in the media’ for taking on the censorious campus naggers — ‘but I survived’. Other students will survive too if they stand up to the PC tyrants, he says.
> 
> Something dramatic is happening on campuses. Two years ago, in this magazine, I wrote about the rise of the Stepford Students. These are the student leaders who might look and sound rad — all dyed hair and blather about ‘intersectionality’ — but who are really just officious meddlers in the lives of others. Whether they’re banning sombreros because they’re offensive to Latinos or No Platforming right wingers and off message feminists, these student officials strangle debate, and have tried to turn campuses from hotbeds of social and intellectual interaction into starched ‘safe spaces’.
> 
> Brendan O’Neill and Siobhan Fenton discuss these ‘counter-Stepfords’ on the podcast
> 
> 
> 
> Now, however, a counter Stepford rebellion is stirring. Students are sick of being patronised, so they are shooting down this PC creed. They aren’t hurling Molotov cocktails or staging sit ins, as students of old did — they’re setting up free speech societies, boycotting patronising lifestyle lectures and, most strikingly, voting to get the hell out of the suffocating grip of the National Union for Students. These Students for Sanity, as I call them, are reclaiming their rights.
> 
> Following the election of Malia Bouattia as NUS president in April, students around the country have called into question the entire legitimacy of the NUS and what they view as its undemocratic writ over student life. Bouattia is famously batty. In 2014, when she was the NUS black students’ officer, she refused to back a motion condemning Islamic State, claiming that anti Isis sentiment is used to stir up ‘blatant Islamophobia’. Her bluster about the ‘Zionist led media’ has got some students wondering if she’s a conspiracy nut, and possibly prejudiced. For many students, Bouattia’s rise to the top of the NUS confirms this outfit is more interested in pushing potty political lines than in fighting for students’ rights.
> 
> In May, the student union at Lincoln University became the first to jump the NUS ship: 881 students voted leave, against 804 for remain. They were followed by Newcastle’s SU, where 67 per cent of the 1,469 students who voted wanted out of the NUS. Loughborough has left, as has Hull, where NUS sceptics campaigned under the brilliant slogan ‘NUS? Hull no!’ and convinced a large majority of student voters to vote leave.
> 
> The new academic year has kicked off with more anti NUS revolts. ‘NUS sceptics’ at Queen Mary’s London, Aberystwyth and Bristol are agitating to leave. ‘The NUS is long past its use by date,’ says Conrad Young, a 21 year old ancient history student heading the leave campaign at Bristol. ‘It refuses to reform and seems to have a dangerous distaste for democracy.’
> 
> The NUS is facing its greatest ever crisis. And it isn’t all about Bouattia. NUS officials cynically depict the student thirst for disaffiliation as an angry, white, possibly Islamophobic reaction against the election of the NUS’s first Muslim president. But those campaigning against the NUS insist theirs is an uprising not against a woman with weird views, but against the paternalism and Stepford mentality of the whole organisation.
> 
> An Exeter masters’ student who agitated hard for disaffiliation tells me this isn’t an ‘anti Malia’ movement — it’s a revolt against the ‘undemocratic and unrepresentative nature of the NUS’ and its ‘desire to stifle “problematic” viewpoints’. The Exeter rebels lost by the narrowest of margins: in their May referendum 2,546 students voted leave and 2,690 voted remain. Sophia Bryant, a Warwick politics undergrad fighting for disaffiliation, says ‘none of this is about [Bouattia]’. It’s about democracy and free speech.
> 
> She slams the NUS for its repeated refusal to adopt a one member one vote system, which means its leaders are fantastically unrepresentative: the number of delegates to the NUS conference who voted for Bouattia make up a measly 0.005 per cent of all students, making Bouattia’s mandate over campus life about as convincing as Kim Jong un’s over North Korea. Bryant says she’s had enough of the NUS ‘dictating who can and can’t speak, what should and shouldn’t be banned’.
> 
> 
> 
> Before the disaffiliation campaigns there was the free speech fightback. Over the past year, students around Britain have waged a war of words on the most poisonous part of the Stepford outlook: the idea that universities should be ‘safe spaces’ free of controversial or scurrilous ideas. Students at Oxford, the LSE, Leeds, Queen Mary’s, Cardiff, Aberystwyth, Manchester, Edinburgh, Portsmouth and York have set up free speech societies with the express aim of overthrowing NUS censorship and allowing students to think what they like and say what they think.
> 
> Student union bans have become an epidemic. University speakers, from far right blowhards to trans sceptical feminists like Julie Bindel, have been branded ‘offensive’ and found themselves No Platformed. Get togethers are banned if they involve ‘ cultural appropriation’ — fancy dress, essentially. Student officials at Cambridge called off an ‘Around the World in 80 Days’ party fearing that some of the costumes might be racially offensive. Union bores at the University of East Anglia stopped a Mexican restaurant from handing out sombreros to students, claiming it was racist.
> 
> More than 20 per cent of student unions have set up ‘safe spaces’: a cute sounding euphemism for censorship zones in which certain things can’t be said, certain newspapers can’t be read, and certain hand signals can’t be made. At Edinburgh earlier this year, a student was found to be in violation of the safe space policy when she raised her hand in an ‘inappropriate’ way during a meeting. Things are so bad that politicians now condemn students for being illiberal. Surely it should be the other way round? Last month Theresa May ridiculed ‘safe spaces’, insisting universities must be ‘places where there can be open debate’.
> 
> Do not be afraid, Mrs May. Britain’s campus contrarians are fighting for their liberty. ‘We don’t want to live in a safe space bubble,’ say the students who set up a speakeasy at the LSE in January this year. The LSE is one of the most censorious campuses in Britain. In 2014, student officials there disbanded the rugby club for a year for the crime of handing out an offensive flyer for a party (it used the word ‘mingers’). They made the rugby boys undergo a re education programme and appear in public holding signs that said ‘A good lad frees himself of gender stereotypes’, like something out of Mao’s China. LSE’s speakeasy rebels aren’t standing for it. ‘We want to encourage discussion of difficult ideas as opposed to closing down debate,’ they’ve said.
> 
> At Aberystwyth University, a movement called Students Against Censorship (SAC) this year overturned the Union’s ban on selling the Sun, the Express and the Daily Star on campus. In 2013, a union motion that could have been penned by Mary Whitehouse, titled ‘Boobs are not News’, banned the sale of these papers; SAC demanded a referendum and won by 364 votes.
> 
> Charlie Peters, a first year philosophy student at Edinburgh who is part of a band of liberal students standing up to censorship, says the tide is turning: ‘The anti Stepfords have often been a silent majority, but we’re now seeing a real surge in students coming out and saying, “Hang on, this is bollocks.” ’
> 
> The Students for Sanity aren’t only irritated by the NUS’s crackdown on the liberty to think but also by its meddling in students’ personal lives. Many student unions have policies governing ‘banter’. Some forbid the making of ‘sexual noises’ in bars. Others have banned adverts for pub crawls: they ‘promote binge drinking and unruly behaviour’, in the words of the Aberystwyth SU. ‘Student leaders are attacking the things that make university fun,’ says Peters. ‘[They] used to fight for your right to party; nowadays they’re nothing more than badly dressed conservative politicians.’
> 
> More open minded students sense a shift, which also seems to be happening in the US, where many of these nutty ideas stem from. In August, John Ellison, dean of students at the University of Chicago, sent a letter to freshers telling them to brace for offence. ‘[We] do not condone the creation of intellectual “safe spaces” where individuals can retreat from ideas and perspectives at odds with their own,’ he said. We need academics in Britain to speak out against the small but noisy mob who have made campuses such illiberal places.
> 
> In recent years, the NUS has become the very thing it might once have agitated against. Where student leaders once demanded greater freedom of thought and an end to the idea that universities should coddle students, now they limit free speech, moan about student debauchery and police everything from how students party to how they have sex. Student officials have become ‘The Man’; the authority figure they once hated. The real radicals are waging war against the NUS. It is these counter Stepfords who carry the liberal flame.


There is hope after all in the UK in the fight against ridiculous PC culture in universities.

I was thinking about this yesterday and wondering if a cultural libertarian movement could ever spark up in the UK because the left is very much united here in terms of being pro social justice and authoritarian/regressive. Then I saw this link in the morning and was given a little bit of hope.

Unfortunately, the UK Politics Facebook page where I saw this article has some rather cancerous and ridiculous posts on the subject...


----------



## DOPA

Big Salad said:


>


The more accurate description would be anyone who isn't an Authoritarian leftist.

The likes of Bill Mahar, Sam Harris, Dave Rubin and Christina Hoff Sommers have been called racist and they are liberals. They just aren't cultural authoritarians, like debate and have a sense of humour. These are all the things the progressive left hate.


----------



## virus21

L-DOPA said:


> http://www.spectator.co.uk/2016/10/students-are-fighting-back-against-the-pc-creed/
> 
> 
> 
> There is hope after all in the UK in the fight against ridiculous PC culture in universities.
> 
> I was thinking about this yesterday and wondering if a cultural libertarian movement could ever spark up in the UK because the left is very much united here in terms of being pro social justice and authoritarian/regressive. Then I saw this link in the morning and was given a little bit of hope.
> 
> Unfortunately, the UK Politics Facebook page where I saw this article has some rather cancerous and ridiculous posts on the subject...


From what I understand, libertarianism isn't as known in Europe as it is in America, but it does seem to be getting some steam. 

And a Facebook page... best to ignore posts on those.


----------



## DOPA

virus21 said:


> From what I understand, libertarianism isn't as known in Europe as it is in America, but it does seem to be getting some steam.
> 
> And a Facebook page... best to ignore posts on those.


Libertarianism in the UK is practically non-existent, there is a bit of an underground movement but in reality there is no real political movement or party you can attach yourself to here like in the US. Even the more pro-liberty/market side of the Tory party is smaller than what it is in the Republican party. I am a rather rare breed on the whole in the UK :lol.

Our most well known libertarian leaning politician is Daniel Hannan, if you don't know him check him out. Utterly brilliant.

Every party though is very pro big government, even UKIP who have become more populist and nationalist. The conservatives under Theresa May have essentially become a less socialist Labour, still very pro-big government and authoritarian. Just recently she came out saying she wanted employ the power of government for the common good. So you can bet that there is going to be more government interference in people's lives.

So much for devolution and bringing power closer to local communities..


----------



## DOPA

Yes...this is real fpalm.


----------



## Reaper

I really hope this is a Poe.

If it's not then it sounds like the only thing that would satisfy this cunt would be a similar death toll amongst Americans ...specifically white male Americans.


----------



## Draykorinee

Grab them by the pussy.


----------



## Mutant God

Reaper said:


> I really hope this is a Poe.
> 
> If it's not then it sounds like the only thing that would satisfy this cunt would be a similar death toll amongst Americans ...specifically white male Americans.


Theres no way she could be serious...I hope.


Anyhoo, I found this


----------



## Reaper

Mutant God said:


> Theres no way she could be serious...I hope.
> 
> 
> Anyhoo, I found this


Apparently she is. She's a writer for places like Mother Jones, Newsweek and Huffpo and other left wing websites.


----------



## virus21

L-DOPA said:


> Yes...this is real fpalm.


I herd of this a while back. Sickening that an elected official is pushing this. You know how people are saying that 1984 wasn't suppose to be an instruction manual? We were fearing the wrong book:











Reaper said:


> I really hope this is a Poe.
> 
> If it's not then it sounds like the only thing that would satisfy this cunt would be a similar death toll amongst Americans ...specifically white male Americans.


You know, I don't believe in social darwinism. Dumb bitches like this are making me reconsider.


----------



## DOPA

I need to read Huxley's Brave New World. 1984 is a fantastic novel, its too bad quite a bit of it has been adopted by modern politicians...


----------



## yeahbaby!

L-DOPA said:


> I need to read Huxley's Brave New World. 1984 is a fantastic novel, its too bad quite a bit of it has been adopted by modern politicians...


I prefer 1984 but BNW is fantastic too. Both extremely depressing reads if you're already in a bad frame of mind.


----------



## virus21

> Halloween is upon us, and so is this ever-pressing question: “Is my costume racist?”
> 
> Last year, social justice warriors flew into a tizzy over a college president wearing a sombrero for the holiday. On more than one campus, Halloween costumes spurred mobs of angry students. Some literally chased after professors, while others wrote pearl-clutching editorials that garnered national attention.
> 
> 
> This Halloween, the University of Wisconsin-LaCrosse isn’t taking any chances. The school held an event Thursday entitled “Is My Costume Racist?” to inform students of what are and aren’t acceptable Halloween getups. While the event wasn’t mandatory, about 30 students attended, and not one mocked it, according to The Daily Beast.
> 
> The campus has no policy restricting Halloween costumes, nor any guidelines on what constitutes a racist outfit. Wednesday night’s event was aimed at facilitating discussion among students to help prevent a nationwide fainting spell over a hat.
> 
> “One of UWL’s stated values is that of diversity, equity, and inclusion of all people and perspectives, and this event reflected that by providing the audience with an opportunity to consider the possible effects of actions, or the actions and reactions of others,” said Timothy Gongaware, interim chairman of the university’s Department of Ethnic and Racial Studies.


http://thefederalist.com/2016/10/08/university-hosts-an-is-my-costume-racist-event/



> American school kids prefer teachers of color, a new study shows.
> 
> As the demographic make-up of US students has tipped toward a minority-majority, much has been made of the contrast seen in the nation's predominantly white body of teachers. For the first time, educators now have a glimpse of what that racial imbalance might mean to middle and high school students, thanks to new analysis conducted by researchers at New York University.
> 
> Using survey data compiled by the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation, the researchers canvassed the thoughts of more than 50,000 students about 1,680 teachers.
> 
> Recommended: 1912 eighth grade exam: Could you make it to high school in 1912?
> 
> The survey data included students' rankings of their teachers based on "7Cs" – Challenge, Classroom Management, Care, Confer, Captivate, Clarify, and Consolidate. Importantly, the researchers note, students were asked to give feedback on specific teachers, not the overall teacher workforce at their school. This meant researchers could control for other reasons students may prefer certain teachers.
> 
> Among key findings, the research suggests that students feel they relate to teachers of color better than their white counterparts, and that, in turn, this may create an environment more conducive to learning.
> 
> "This study provides empirical evidence that at least from the student perspective, there is something really different going on," study author Hua-Yu Sebastian Cherng, an assistant professor of international education at NYU, told the New York Daily News.
> 
> Currently, the American teacher workforce is overwhelmingly white. In 34 states, the demographic gap between minority students and their white teachers is more than 20 percentage points, and some studies suggest this gap is growing. The gap is particularly pronounced in urban centers like New York. The Big Apple has an 85 percent racial/ethnic minority public school population, but only 40 percent of its teachers are non-white – a 45 percentage-point differential.
> 
> The study suggests that a core reason teachers of color may find favor with students is because they have experienced the feeling of being a non-dominant member of society and thus understand their challenges better.
> 
> Recommended: FIXcast: The Power of One Caring Person
> 
> “When I look at my children I see myself ... I also know that being smart has nothing to do with skin color,” Valentine, an African American female teacher who has taught in both urban and suburban schools, interviewed for the study said.
> 
> Previous research suggests that when students feel a greater sense of connection to their teachers it can boost academic performance. This connection is partly attributed to the expectations their teachers have of them.
> 
> Referencing that data, the study put it bluntly: “Teachers have higher expectations of White and Asian American students and lower expectations of Latino and Black students.”
> 
> It also explored whether so-called race matching of students and teachers affected grades. Results were mixed with some saying it can boost grades and others saying it did not make a measurable difference.
> 
> However, it found black students were particularly fond of their black teachers, Latino students were ambivalent, and Asian-American students also gave high ratings to their black teachers.
> 
> "For white teachers, I strongly believe that if we study more what's going on with minority teachers and how they develop relationships with all of their students ... we can train all teachers to do this," Professor Cherng told the Daily News.


https://www.yahoo.com/news/us-school-students-color-want-teachers-look-us-210516224.html


----------



## DOPA

Yet another example of stupid university PC bullshit.


----------



## virus21

And now for some good news



> ravo for Bulgaria! Following in the footsteps of France, the Netherlands and Belgium, they’ll be banning the burqa. Those who break the law will face fines and have their social security benefits cut off. Not all are rejoicing though.
> 
> 
> 
> The usual suspects are screaming that this legislation is Islamophobic, xenophobic, anti-Muslim and perversely, anti-woman.
> 
> But banning misogynistic costumes like the burqa and the niqab isn’t about being unfair but rather, levelling the playing field.
> 
> Plus, we in western democracies live in free societies without checkpoints on every corner with guards asking for our I.D. papers mostly because we can actually see one another!
> 
> And the law doesn’t prevent anyone from wearing a burqa at home or in a mosque, just not in a public place yet progressive lefties decry the ban. People like John Dalhuisen, spokesman for the U.K. chapter of Amnesty International who said:
> 
> “Women in Bulgaria should be free to dress as they please and to wear the burqa or the niqab as an expression of their identity or beliefs. This ban violates their rights to freedom of expression and religion.”
> There’s so much wrong with this it’s hard to know where to begin but watch as I take a stab at it.
> 
> In the meantime, again, bravo for Bulgaria in taking a stand against the rise of Islamism.
> 
> Wouldn’t it be great if Canada followed suit?
> 
> But, given the politically-correct, Islamist-friendly cowards in charge right now, don’t hold your breath waiting for that to happen.


http://www.therebel.media/bulgaria_takes_a_stand_against_rising_islamism_by_doing_this


----------



## virus21

> A lecturer at the University of Virginia is taking time away from the classroom after he compared the Black Lives Matter movement to the Ku Klux Klan in a recent online post, university officials said.
> 
> Douglas Muir, an adjunct lecturer for the university’s School of Engineering and Applied Science, made the comment on Oct. 4 in response to a Facebook post by a real estate agent attending an event featuring Black Lives Matter co-founder Alicia Garza.
> 
> “Black lives matter is the biggest rasist [sic] organization since the clan,” Muir replied. “Are you kidding me. Disgusting!!!”
> 
> Muir’s response, which has since been deleted, prompted a flurry of criticism online, where some noted the misspelling in his original post, and from university officials who said it raised “serious concerns” about the school’s commitment to inclusion.
> 
> “While free speech and open discussion are fundamental principles of our nation and the University, Mr. Muir’s comment was entirely inappropriate,” university officials said in a statement. “UVA Engineering does not condone actions that undermine our values, dedication to diversity and educational mission.”
> 
> Muir, who teaches entrepreneurship in both the university’s School of Engineering and Darden School of Business, has “agreed to take leave” from the school and is preparing to release his own statement, university officials said.
> 
> “UVA Engineering is educating the nation’s future leaders, problem-solvers and policy makers,” the statement continued. “We expect our faculty and staff to create a climate that supports and engages all. This incident has illuminated the need for further dialogue.”
> 
> Attempts to reach Muir, of Charlottesville, were not successful on Monday. According to his university faculty website, Muir is also a “seasoned restaurateur” with family-style Italian eateries in Charlottesville and Richmond.
> 
> An employee who answered the phone Monday at his Charlottesville eatery, Bella’s, said Muir had not been at the restaurant since the controversy erupted.
> 
> “He’s not available, he hasn’t been in the restaurant since this all happened,” the employee told The Post. “Obviously, people are upset, so he hasn’t shown his face.”
> 
> Muir’s post also caught the eye of Charlottesville City Councilman Wes Bellamy, who called for a boycott of his restaurants.
> 
> “I didn’t expect this from him, but if this is how he feels, he doesn’t have anything else to say to me,” Bellamy wrote on Instagram. “I would encourage everyone in the city to boycott the restaurant.”
> 
> Bellamy’s post continued: “The notion that #BlackLivesMatter can be comparable to the Klu Klux Klan is not only incredibly misguided, but goes to show the lack cultural awareness [sic] that still plagues many professors at our Universities across the country. An organization, a movement, a collective body that aims to empower Black People, and rally allies is not a terroristic organization, but one that aims to collective bring people together to address systemic oppression and racism, amongst other things, is here to stay.”
> 
> Bellamy told The Post on Monday that he’s glad Muir has taken a leave of absence.
> 
> “I believe that the University of Virginia should not allow Mr. Muir to be placed in front of students again until he has had a great deal of cultural competency training and professional development,” he wrote in an email to The Post. “I have spoken with Mr. Muir, and he has stated to me that he is remorseful for his words, and I appreciate that. However, that does not change the fact that he needs to be educated on just exactly what Black Lives Matter is all about; putting an end to systemic oppression and injustice, and the need for us to work together to break down these barriers. He has received backlash on social media, but he has also received a great deal of praise, and in my opinion, that shows just how divided our community and our country is.”
> 
> University officials apparently were alerted to the offensive post when a Twitter user informed them on Wednesday, saying it’s “unacceptable” for a university lecturer to compare Black Lives Matter with the Ku Klux Klan.
> 
> View image on Twitter
> View image on Twitter
> Follow
> Joe Starsia @joestarsia
> [email protected] It is unacceptable for one of your lecturers to be comparing #BLM to the Klan
> 2:36 PM - 5 Oct 2016
> 2 2 Retweets 7 7 likes
> Tom Katsouleas, executive vice president and provost of the University of Virginia, said he was “disturbed and saddened” by Muir’s post.
> 
> “This statement is inconsistent with the University of Virginia’s values and with its commitment to the principles of academic freedom,” Katsouleas said in a statement. “The University of Virginia stands firmly against racism and social injustice of any kind.”
> 
> Muir’s comments do not “foster intellectual exploration, nor do they encourage the voices of others,” Katsouleas’ statement continued.
> 
> Muir has previously worked as an airline captain for US Airways, according to his University of Virginia faculty web page. He’s currently trying to expand his stable of Italian restaurants.
> 
> “He is in the planning stages of opening three more Bella’s Restaurants in Virginia before exiting the company to a hedge fund in 2017,” the website reads.


http://nypost.com/2016/10/10/professor-takes-leave-after-comparing-black-lives-matter-to-kkk/


----------



## 2 Ton 21

> *Black-owned Portland cupcake shop accused of racism*
> 
> Fat Cupcake opened its doors in Southeast Portland about a month ago. The new location, the company's second, serves pastries and a wide variety of cupcakes out of a small storefront on 72nd Avenue.
> 
> In early September, however, not long after opening, the shop ran into some trouble when Portland customers became upset by the "Mr. President" cupcake, described on the menu as "Oreo (™) Cookie baked inside white cake, cookies n' cream buttercream."
> 
> On Yelp, one reviewer wrote, "Very troubling. They were serving a cupcake called the 'Mr. President' that had an Oreo cookie inside. When I tried to point out the racism implied, they claimed that 'our current president loves Oreos.'"
> 
> When we called to ask Anjelica Hayes, the owner of Fat Cupcake, about the accusations of racism, she responded, "I have been asked this so many times."
> 
> She said over the phone Monday, unequivocally, that she isn't racist.
> 
> For one thing, she said, "I myself am black."
> 
> Hayes said she is a born and raised Portlander. She said she is very involved in the community and has even started something she called, "our 'Piece of Cake' movement."
> 
> "We have driven around Portland to give away cakes to the homeless," she said, "and donated thousands of cupcakes to the community."
> 
> Hayes told us that the name for the cupcake came because she wanted to call it something to honor what a great cupcake it is.
> 
> "What sounds like it would be really fancy?" she said. "We thought of the presidential office."
> 
> "I just thought it was an honorary name," she said. "I thought I'd be honored if someone named a cupcake after me."
> 
> She said that at one point someone told her that President Barack Obama's favorite cookie was the Oreo. "So we thought that was a cool coincidence," she said.
> 
> But since opening in Southeast Portland, Hayes said she's had to field questions about whether her cupcakes are racist. *She also has a cupcake called "The Intern" that the same customer quoted above on Yelp took to be a slam on Monica Lewinsky. Hayes said it is not.*
> 
> At least until the election is over, Hayes said, they have changed the name of the cupcake to a more generic title: "The Professional."
> 
> She said the cupcake, whatever it's called, is one of the store's most popular items.


So this person just went through the menu deciding the hidden meanings of all the cupcakes, didn't they?

"Blueberry? Anti-queer shitlords!!!!"

"Raspberry tart? No more slut shaming!!!'

"Butterscotch muffintops? They're fat shaming plus size alcoholics!!!"


----------



## Miss Sally

virus21 said:


> http://thefederalist.com/2016/10/08/university-hosts-an-is-my-costume-racist-event/
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/us-school-students-color-want-teachers-look-us-210516224.html


We need segregation.
@The Racist cupcakes LOL 5 bucks says the people saying it's racist are white.


----------



## Simply Flawless

2 Ton 21 said:


> So this person just went through the menu deciding the hidden meanings of all the cupcakes, didn't they?
> 
> "Blueberry? Anti-queer shitlords!!!!"
> 
> "Raspberry tart? No more slut shaming!!!'
> 
> "Butterscotch muffintops? They're fat shaming plus size alcoholics!!!"


What doesn't offend these assholes? :leo


----------



## virus21

2 Ton 21 said:


> So this person just went through the menu deciding the hidden meanings of all the cupcakes, didn't they?
> 
> "Blueberry? Anti-queer shitlords!!!!"
> 
> "Raspberry tart? No more slut shaming!!!'
> 
> "Butterscotch muffintops? They're fat shaming plus size alcoholics!!!"


Rats don't care who they eat. Looks like shaming white people got boring for them


----------



## Miss Sally

http://www.standard.net/Education/2...es-South-Ogden-teacher-using-racial-slur.html


It seems as though using the "n-word" and explaining it's origins and meaning is bad, super duper bad! Cannot use the word even in a historical context before showing a movie about an all black regiment during the Civil War. Someone please think of the children!


----------



## deepelemblues

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anyth...uld-face-jail-under-new-legal-guidelines.html

Political correctness gone mad is right.

The fuck.


----------



## DOPA

virus21 said:


> And now for some good news
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.therebel.media/bulgaria_takes_a_stand_against_rising_islamism_by_doing_this


I'm sorry my dude but am going to have to disagree with you and this article.

The majority of the arguments made by the left in defence of modern day Islam are terrible. They refuse to understand that Islam in it's current form is incompatible with western liberal values. They will defend terrorism done by Muslims and not link the two when the religion itself is one of the main reasons we have these radical Islamists committing these atrocities. They refuse to link these terrorist acts with Islam, instead either blatantly ignoring the correlation or blaming the issue on something such as gun control in the Orlando shootings.

They want us to tolerate and accept Islam without challenging the ideology itself and getting it to reform in the same way Christianity has in the last several hundred years when the other groups they claim to champion and defend such as women, gay people and trans-people are not tolerated and are very much hated by Islam and a significant number of it's people. Going as far as wanting to kill them as we saw with Orlando. I find them utterly deplorable to steal a phrase from Hillary Clinton.

However I am also massively libertarian when it comes to social issues and civil liberties. Live and let live is one of my main mantras in life. The way I've always seen it is as long as you aren't hurting anyone else, do whatever the heck you want. No form of authority or government should tell you what you can wear, eat, what drug you can take, if you can own a gun, if you can marry etc. The Burka is a complex issue and many on the left won't even acknowledge that. Indeed there are instances where the person wearing the item is forced to do so by either their family or partner, that is wrong and we should condemn it. On the other hand, many muslim women choose to wear it out of choice and I do not think it is the right decision to ban the item and stop them from doing so. I think it would be very hypocritical for governments to stop them from wearing the item out of choice because it is "oppressive". It is essentially an authoritarian action in of itself. Plus I think it would unnecessarily drive more of a wedge between muslims and the rest of society when we should be challenging it's most fundamental supporters on their most intolerant ideals and to also be harder on moderate Muslims to criticize what is wrong with their doctrine.

I do not think it is an SJW argument to be against this, it ultimately depends on how you frame the argument. I wouldn't for example state that this is an Islamphobic action taken by the Bulgarian government! Because that would be stupid. Islamphobia is a buzzword created by the media and leftists to protect muslims who they see as oppressed. The reality is most of the time it is fair criticism against a religion in which muslims don't like. You wouldn't be called a Christianphobe or a Judaphobe for example if you criticised those religions but if you criticized Islam for being homophobic and against women's rights you are called a bigot...which is ridiculous.

However liberty should always be the underlining principle in politics and governance in my opinion which unfortunately there are too many people who do not believe in it. That encompasses anybody and to support infringing upon that in reaction to Islamic Terror and/or the left's appeasement of it I think would make us as bad as them.

Ironically, we always talk about how SJW's want to shut down debate and infringe upon freedom of speech and expression when this in of itself is an infringement of that right.

I'm also disappointed this came from Rebel Media as I really like and support their channel. Particularly am a fan of Lauren Southern as you know so I'd be disappointed if she agrees with this. Ultimately though I've seen recently that she's really more of a conservative than a libertarian. Which is fine because I agree with a lot of what she says but this to me is a very unlibertarian action.

Finally on another note, FUCK THE UK GOVERNMENT and the stupid legislation to potentially jail trolls. What a fucking stupid idea that is.


----------



## Big Salad

*The Perilous Whiteness of … Pumpkins? - The Globe and Mail*



> Hey, you! You, with the Starbucks pumpkin-spiced latte in your hand. That ridiculous concoction – with its fluffiness, lack of substance, and triviality – is the ultimate expression of white privilege. So shame on you.
> 
> I learned about the true meaning of the pumpkin-spiced latte in a scholarly paper, called The Perilous Whiteness of Pumpkins. It was peer-reviewed and published in a genuine academic journal. Lisa Jordan Powell, its lead author, is a postdoctoral researcher at the University of British Columbia. “Starbucks PSLs are products of coffee shop culture, with its gendered and racial codes,” it warns. They make up just one part of the “pumpkin entertainment complex, whose multiple manifestations continue the entanglements of pumpkins, social capital, race, and place.”
> 
> Ms. Powell (who did not respond to an offer to comment on her paper) is merely one of countless academics toiling in the fertile field of race and gender studies. I don’t mean to pick on her in particular. Like everybody else, she must publish or perish. They churn out this stuff like Halloween candy. We pay for it.
> 
> Vast tracts of the social sciences have gone insane. If you doubt it, I urge you to check out New Real Peer Review, a Twitter feed whose purpose is to expose the absurdity of what passes for scholarly research. It’s run by a small team of anonymous academics who fear their careers will suffer if people know who they are. They have no shortage of material. Their greatest hit to date is a piece claiming that glaciology – the study of glaciers – is misogynist, and that we need to “feminize” it. (Some people thought that paper was a hoax, but sadly it was not.)
> 
> Other scholars have argued that Pilates embodies attitudes of white supremacy (because it teaches women to stabilize the hips), and that ski slopes are sexist. The author of the skiing study, Memorial University professor Mark Stoddart, concludes that because men are stronger than women, ski terrains have been designed as “masculinized spaces.”
> 
> It’s no surprise that race and gender studies, along with the other social sciences, are a vast monoculture of left-wing thought. They are relentlessly determined to deny the most basic facts about biology, human nature, sex differences and the sizable influence of genetics in our lives. In their world, even the most basic differences between the sexes are socially constructed. Some scholars even argue that sex segregation in sports is a bad idea. It’s a given that gender (as opposed to sex) is entirely constructed – which means, among other things, that our stubborn persistence in identifying pregnant people as “women,” or people with testicles as “men,” is deeply misinformed.
> 
> How does this stuff get published? Because critical thinking has gone out the door. The standard methods of research and inquiry do not apply. In fact, they are widely thought to be sexist and racist, because they’re rooted in white male ways of thinking. Science that built on the foundations of masculine rationality and abstract logic can’t possibly reflect the experience of women and minorities. Therefore, feelings, anecdotes and “lived experience” vastly outweigh what used to be known as “objective truth.”
> 
> Why am I so irate about this? One reason is that such work is a discredit to genuine academics and the pursuit of knowledge. Another is that race, gender and oppression studies have metastasized far beyond their little enclaves and spread to many other disciplines, including much of the humanities and parts of the sciences. Some universities have launched feminist biology programs because regular biology is too sexist. No one seems to mind that kids are squandering their time and our resources (to say nothing of their parents’ resources) on rubbish. I believe the damage to the public image of our universities is not inconsiderable – something their administrations might want to ponder in these straitened times.
> 
> The worst part is that these bad ideas metastasize into the wider world, into politics and public policy and ordinary life. Today we think the only way to fight racism and sexism is to identify everyone by race and sex – and that the only way to respond to people who claim victim status is to grant them special privileges. And so we find ourselves with the pronoun-rights movement. It will insist that people use the terms “they,” or “ne” or “ve” or “ze,” or whatever a person desires, and it will call them wicked and intolerant if they don’t. And God help them if they drink pumpkin lattes.


The Twitter account she references: *New Real Peer Review (@RealPeerReview) | Twitter*


----------



## Miss Sally

Big Salad said:


> *The Perilous Whiteness of … Pumpkins? - The Globe and Mail*
> 
> 
> 
> The Twitter account she references: *New Real Peer Review (@RealPeerReview) | Twitter*


Starbucks getting turned on by SJWs is great. Starbucks has been a lair for these people for a long time.


----------



## deepelemblues




----------



## Simply Flawless

Big Salad said:


> *The Perilous Whiteness of … Pumpkins? - The Globe and Mail*
> 
> 
> 
> The Twitter account she references: *New Real Peer Review (@RealPeerReview) | Twitter*


Its a fucking DRINK for christ sake....can we just drop this insanity please?

:done


----------



## Reaper

Christina Hoff Sommers just recently started updating her facebook page daily. It's a must follow for anyone that wants daily PC related entertainment :kobelol (because really that's what it feels like now given just how absolutely retarded these professors and their students have become). 

https://www.facebook.com/ChristinaHoffSommersAEI/


----------



## 2 Ton 21

deepelemblues said:


>


Same guy as this. 






So he just repeatedly puts himself in situations to be offended and react. He just wants attention.


----------



## Stinger Fan

> A New York pharmacy has been on the receiving end of a backlash after announcing a new store policy that "all male customers are subject to a 7% Man Tax".
> The unofficial levy was announced in the window of Thompson Chemists in the Soho district of Manhattan on Monday, alongside another sign declaring that "all female customers shop tax free".
> 
> The move has triggered a passionate debate on Reddit and Facebook, fuelled by an image of the independent shop's window, which has been viewed several hundred thousand times on the photo sharing site Imgur.
> An employee of Thompson Chemists confirmed to BBC Trending that the new policy was to highlight instances of gender pricing discrepancy.
> It follows a study conducted by the New York City Department of Consumer Affairs which found that on average "women's products cost 7% more than similar products for men." The gender price gap was even greater when it came to adult clothes and personal care products.
> The pharmacy's owner Jolie Alony told the Gothamist website that the man tax was a way of drawing attention to that. "We want to bring awareness on how it feels to be a woman, so the men actually get to feel it," she said.


http://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-trending-37611512

Man tax is a thing now. This is waht happens when stupid people believe things they're told and regurgitate it and force people to believe it instead of doing a 5 second google search.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Stinger Fan said:


> http://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-trending-37611512
> 
> Man tax is a thing now. This is waht happens when stupid people believe things they're told and regurgitate it and force people to believe it instead of doing a 5 second google search.












Fuck this store.

Pink tax is such bullshit. Products cost more because they are either made differently, of a higher quality, or because you are dumb enough to pay extra instead of just buying the non-pink item. Notice men don't complain about paying more for razors than women because they are of a higher quality. Men's shampoos are usually a lower quality than women's. That's why they cost less.

It's like this.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/689880283131211776
The pink ones cost more than the blue because they come with a carrying case and are made of a different material. Says so on the box in the pic. Also, the orange ones that I guess are for men cost more than them because they protect one decibel louder than the pink or the blue, even though there are only ten in a pack opposed to twelve in a pack for the pink and blue. You dumb asshole.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Battling prejudice and discrimination with prejudice and discrimination. :Jordan2


----------



## stevefox1200

As the type of man who will buy the tacky pink model if it is cheaper I welcome the pink tax

Finally the cheaper products with the non hideous ones


----------



## TripleG

Oda Nobunaga said:


> Battling prejudice and discrimination with prejudice and discrimination. :Jordan2


But wait! Its not prejudice and discrimination if it is against the class with power. As a straight white male, I have privilege and power that those other groups don't have and therefore, any punishment thrown my way from the other members of society that I oppress is completely deserved. 

This is the logic they have. You can't fight crazy. 

Speaking of crazy....



2 Ton 21 said:


> Fuck this store.
> 
> Pink tax is such bullshit. Products cost more because they are either made differently, of a higher quality, or because you are dumb enough to pay extra instead of just buying the non-pink item. Notice men don't complain about paying more for razors than women because they are of a higher quality. Men's shampoos are usually a lower quality than women's. That's why they cost less.
> 
> It's like this.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/689880283131211776
> The pink ones cost more than the blue because they come with a carrying case and are made of a different material. Says so on the box in the pic. Also, the orange ones that I guess are for men cost more than them because they protect one decibel louder than the pink or the blue, even though there are only ten in a pack opposed to twelve in a pack for the pink and blue. You dumb asshole.


The stupidity on display here is astounding to me. Its crazy. 

I had a debate with a woman a couple weeks ago who complained that "Men pay less for their drinks than Women do". Yeah, the problem with that is that men generally buy simple drinks. Either a beer or something that takes less than a few seconds to make. Women, generally, buy drinks with complex recipes and all sorts of ingredients added into it and take longer to make. If the bars want those drinks to be profitable, they have to cost more. Its not my fault you like having your alcohol served to you as a goddamn liquefied fruit salad.


----------



## deepelemblues

> I had a debate with a woman a couple weeks ago who complained that "Men pay less for their drinks than Women do".


Has this woman ever actually been to a bar?

I've never seen a promotion where men get drinks for free at a bar that wasn't a gay bar. Free or reduced price drinks for women? Happens all the time at almost every bar anywhere. 

Every bar I've gone to, the price of drink X has been the same for men as it has been for women. Except, of course, when it's ladies night and they get their drinks half off or whatever. But that's just a sneaky male trick to get women drunk so we can rape them. DUH. 

Pretty sure this retarded pharmacy has just opened itself up to a lawsuit. GJ morons. Yeah yeah they've jiggered it so men don't actually pay more but women pay less so it's a "promotion." But what if a business had a promotion where only white people got a reduced price and everyone else had to pay regular price? That would not exactly go over well.


----------



## Reaper

Introducing communism into capitalism is a guaranteed way to go lose sales. They'll lose male business and might gain female business, but net gains will never be maxim. But that's the whole point of all forms of socialism. This is why none of the social welfare states that have these kinds of taxes and policies in place never seem to maximize their potential and their people and businesses have to move to countries where they can :kobelol. This is why Aussies can't find jobs in Australia, Canucks can't find jobs in BC, because the government is so busy stealing money from their people to pay for all this "free stuff" that the people who have this money can't invest it into small businesses which in turn keeps everyone poorer as a result. 

Not concerned. In the end, they'll gain a few female customers in the end, potentially lose male customers and then go crying back to the old way of doing things ... or not, but literally it is their loss. 

The great thing about free market capitalism is that I can always find what I want somewhere else cheaper. :lol


----------



## virus21




----------



## Miss Sally

Reaper said:


> Introducing communism into capitalism is a guaranteed way to go lose sales. They'll lose male business and might gain female business, but net gains will never be maxim. But that's the whole point of all forms of socialism. This is why none of the social welfare states that have these kinds of taxes and policies in place never seem to maximize their potential and their people and businesses have to move to countries where they can :kobelol. This is why Aussies can't find jobs in Australia, Canucks can't find jobs in BC, because the government is so busy stealing money from their people to pay for all this "free stuff" that the people who have this money can't invest it into small businesses which in turn keeps everyone poorer as a result.
> 
> Not concerned. In the end, they'll gain a few female customers in the end, potentially lose male customers and then go crying back to the old way of doing things ... or not, but literally it is their loss.
> 
> The great thing about free market capitalism is that I can always find what I want somewhere else cheaper. :lol


Free stuff is great when someone else is paying for it! Sometimes I feel like socialists want everyone to be poor (except themselves) and want to steal everything from the rich. It's going to be fun when there is no middle class and the super rich move elsewhere. Who will pay for all that free stuff?


----------



## Yeah1993

Too many do not understand "two wrongs don't make a right." Like they think because black people had to suffer through slavery now it's "the white people's turn." Which is ironic because they're being racist themselves by putting every person of the same skin colour/sex/etc in the one same box, as if they're all the same person. E.g. what they should be against.

Pink tax is something to complain about if the two products are actually identical. I mean yeah, just buy the cheaper one, but it'd be shitty of a company to market one to women and sell it for more. Otherwise, if they're actually different products that cost different amounts of money to make.....then they're different fucking products that cost different amounts of money to make. I know they HATE hearing this sometimes, but men and women ARE built differently and may need different types of skin care/shavers/etc to accommodate that.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Stinger Fan said:


> http://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-trending-37611512
> 
> Man tax is a thing now. This is waht happens when stupid people believe things they're told and regurgitate it and force people to believe it instead of doing a 5 second google search.


Please tell me this isn't real because if it is real i will just have to bang my head into a wall. Funny that if it was women taxed and men free there would be outrage


----------



## Stinger Fan

Simply Flawless said:


> Please tell me this isn't real because if it is real i will just have to bang my head into a wall. Funny that if it was women taxed and men free there would be outrage


Unfortunately it is true. Not sure how long it'll last, I assume if they lose too much money they'll go back on it.


----------



## Reaper

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/nat...m/news-story/acea77bcd12cd6c3885c97b2be9fca47


> *Lessons on ‘male privilege’ in $21.8m Victorian schools program*
> 
> 
> 
> Victorian students will be taught about “male privilege” and how “masculinity” encourages “control and dominance” over women, as part of a mandatory new school subject aimed at combating family violence.
> 
> The Victorian government will push ahead with the rollout of its $21.8 million respectful relationships education program, despite claims the program fails to consider the multiple and complex drivers of family violence, ignores male victims and amounts to the brainwashing of children.
> Evidence has emerged the program risks alienating men — by presenting all men as “bad” and all women as “victims” — a point highlighted in a report evaluating a pilot of the program in 19 schools last year.
> As part of its broader campaign against family violence, the Andrews government has released a series of new resources aimed at kindergarten through to Year 12 classes designed to complement a “whole-of-school” approach to violence prevention.
> The Resilience, Rights and Respectful Relationships learning materials aim to encourage gender equity in relationships and challenge gender stereotypes, which are key drivers of .violence against women, it is claimed.
> While the program refers to “gender-based violence”, the overriding emphasis is on men being the perpetrators of violent acts. Proposed lessons will introduce students to the concept of “privilege”, which is described as “automatic, unearned benefits bestowed upon dominant groups” based on “gender, .sexuality, race or socio-economic class”.
> “Being born a male, you have advantages — such as being overly represented in the public sphere — and this will be true whether you personally approve or think you are entitled to this privilege,” states guidance for the Years 7 and 8 curriculum,” it says.
> By Years 11 and 12, students are asked to examine their privilege and ways that “equity” can be encouraged, such as catch-up programs, special benefits or entitlements for those who are not considered privileged.
> “An awareness of the existence of male privilege is critical in understanding why there is a need for feminist perspectives, and education on gender at all,” the curriculum guide points out.
> It also introduces students to the term “hegemonic masculinity”, which is defined as the dominant form of masculinity in society that “requires boys and men to be heterosexual, tough, athletic and emotionless, and .encourages the control and dominance of men over women”.
> Jeremy Sammut, a senior .research fellow at the Centre for Independent Studies, criticised the program, calling it .“taxpayer-funded indoctrination” of children.
> “The idea behind this program — that all men are latent abusers by nature of the ‘discourse’ — is an idea that only cloistered feminist academics could love,” Dr Sammut told _The Australian_. “A lot of evidence suggests that like child abuse, domestic .violence is a byproduct of social dysfunction: welfare, drugs, family breakdown.”
> Kevin .Donnelly, a senior research fellow at the Australian Catholic University, said the program was biased and lacked objectivity and balance.
> “There’s no doubt that women are overwhelmingly the victims of domestic violence and more needs to be done,” Dr Donnelly said.
> “The royal commission found that 25 per cent of victims of family violence are men and there’s little, if anything, in there that acknowledges the impact of violence on men and young boys.”
> Hannah Grant, a spokeswoman for Our Watch, which .man.aged the pilot and carried out the evaluation, acknowledged there had been tension in some schools and statistics demonstrating the gendered nature of violence often prompted challenging .discussion.
> “Feedback suggested that the whole-school briefing had a varied impact within and across schools,” she said.
> Education Minister James Merino dismissed concerns over the program.
> “We will not stand by while one woman in Australia is killed every week through domestic violence,” Mr Merlino said.
> “It’s .astounding anyone could think teaching our kids about respect for other people is a bad thing.”


The Aussies in here should be more worried about feminism than Donald Trump :kobelol


----------



## Tater

L-DOPA said:


> Yet another example of stupid university PC bullshit.


I came in here to post this vid. Good thing I went back a couple of pages to check if it had already been posted. :lol

This SJW bullshit is out of control.


----------



## Oxidamus

Reaper said:


> http://www.theaustralian.com.au/nat...m/news-story/acea77bcd12cd6c3885c97b2be9fca47
> 
> 
> The Aussies in here should be more worried about feminism than Donald Trump :kobelol


Fuck sake. Teenage girls have way better employment opportunities in Australia, and a higher educational attainment these days in the west. Teach those kids who are literally growing up in feminist domination about male privilege. Christ fpalm


----------



## Reaper

Aido Get Laido said:


> Fuck sake. Teenage girls have way better employment opportunities in Australia, and a higher educational attainment these days in the west. Teach those kids who are literally growing up in feminist domination about male privilege. Christ fpalm


Reminds me of German reeducation schools. This is nothing but indoctrination. Hopefully these boys have men in their household that can counter this brainwashing until and unless the majority of Australian men are now brainwashed themselves?


----------



## Oxidamus

Reaper said:


> Reminds me of German reeducation schools. This is nothing but indoctrination. Hopefully these boys have men in their household that can counter this brainwashing until and unless the majority of Australian men are now brainwashed themselves?


It is absolute indoctrination. It's the main reason why I'm against teaching stuff like acceptance of other religions and shit in schools even though I used to think it was a great idea. Someone will make an agenda about it somehow.

In Australia the private schools get tonnes more funding than public schools and they have a factual major educational advantage over public schools. They're also mostly religious (Catholic or Christian) schools yet they have been made to accept kids of all religions. A lot of them are Muslim.

I don't care, but I think it's quite obvious they've been made to do that, because we as a society hate religious (or just Christian) indoctrination. But social indoctrination, sure, go ahead. :kobe


----------



## Reaper

Aido Get Laido said:


> It is absolute indoctrination. It's the main reason why I'm against teaching stuff like acceptance of other religions and shit in schools even though I used to think it was a great idea. Someone will make an agenda about it somehow.


Well, countering religious indoctrination is easier than countering political and social indoctrination because because they're easier to tell apart which is why I'm still ok with teaching children about religions in school. 

I agree with tolerating religion and having limited impact of religion on people's lives, but at the same time not treating all religious beliefs or ideologies as equal and definitely not on par with hard science and evolved human moral principles.


----------



## Oxidamus

Reaper said:


> Well, countering religious indoctrination is easier than countering political and social indoctrination because because they're easier to tell apart which is why I'm still ok with teaching children about religions in school.
> 
> I agree with tolerating religion and having limited impact of religion on people's lives, but at the same time not treating all religious beliefs or ideologies as equal and definitely not on par with hard science and evolved human moral principles.


I'm undecided and don't think I will ever really make up my mind. I don't think it's healthy to force people into certain belief systems (religious or not) when they're so young. Some people just don't have the will to break the indoctrination.

Back to the point here - male privilege is not very Australian anyway so I don't see what the deal is here. Historically we've been a lot more socially progressive than other countries if I am not mistaken, so I can't see why that would even be considered. More perplexing is that this stuff has to pass through tonnes of middle aged, white, well educated, male politicians. Such privilege, huh?

I am trying to get my hands on some information regarding youth employment and educational attainment in the last few years in Aus - primarily to argue this point of young women being oppressed - but haven't had much luck. I'm not sure where to go or who to contact to find more info on that though. :hmm:


----------



## Stinger Fan

Reaper said:


> http://www.theaustralian.com.au/nat...m/news-story/acea77bcd12cd6c3885c97b2be9fca47
> 
> 
> The Aussies in here should be more worried about feminism than Donald Trump :kobelol


What people will never teach anyone is how much higher violence among female same sex relationships in comparison to heterosexual relationships. They'll never teach about how men are more likely to die in the workd place, more likely to commit suicide, more likely to get prison time for the same crime, more likely to lose custody of children regardless if the mother is fit, more likely to lose divorce settlements or how its actually not okay for women to hit men 

They sure as hell will never talk about how women are more likely to get accepted into college that there are more women in colleges then men. There are more women in law school than men, women tend to make more money coming out of colleges than men do. But some how, men get all the advantages straight from the womb...

There's this sad attack on men/boys these days , it's not okay to attack men because women weren't treated that well decades ago. That's not "equality" that some are preaching for


----------



## Reaper

Stinger Fan said:


> There's this sad attack on men/boys these days , it's not okay to attack men because women weren't treated that well decades ago. That's not "equality" that some are preaching for


Considering that across the western world there's now increasing awareness tht domestic abuse as an asymmetry I can pretty confidently say that just randomly australian men can't be more abusive than british or american men. There's nothing in their specific culture that would make them more likely to be abusive than british and american men. 

It's interesting though that from what I've read this morning it doesn't seem like government programs have engaged in any actual fact finding, opting instead to rely on the BS feminist researchers come up with.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Reaper said:


> Considering that across the western world there's now increasing awareness tht domestic abuse as an asymmetry I can pretty confidently say that just randomly australian men can't be more abusive than british or american men. There's nothing in their specific culture that would make them more likely to be abusive than british and american men.
> 
> It's interesting though that from what I've read this morning it doesn't seem like government programs have engaged in any actual fact finding, opting instead to rely on the BS feminist researchers come up with.


No one wants to risk being called sexist, or a bigot of any kind. The potential for loss is far greater than being factually correct. It's sad


----------



## virus21

> As Britain starts extricating itself from the European Union, bureaucrats in Brussels continue to hand ammunition to Brexit supporters.
> 
> Last week, the European Commission against Racism and Intolerance (ECRI) saw fit to advocate British journalists undergo some type of sensitivity training because—get this—they write too much about radical Islamist terrorism.
> 
> The 83-page “ECRI Report on the United Kingdom” covers a wide range of alleged manifestations of intolerance in Britain. Those familiar with the deeply democratic, fair-minded, and civilized Brits will hardly recognize the country. Indeed, nowhere is it mentioned that Britain has never had fringe parties like those on the Continent, such as France’s National Front.
> 
> The British tabloid media is a particular target for the EU investigators. They blame an alleged increase in hate crimes and racism in the U.K. on the “worrying examples of intolerance and hate speech in the newspapers, online, and even among politicians.”
> 
> The fifth annual report deplores the British media for describing horrific acts of terrorism—such as those that have rocked France, Germany, and Belgium this year—as motivated by violent, militant Islam. The report says in part:
> 
> “Where the media stress the Muslim background of perpetrators of terrorist acts, and devote significant coverage to it, the violent backlash against Muslims is likely to be greater than in cases where the perpetrators’ motivation is downplayed or rejected in favor of alternative explanations.
> 
> “The ECRI strongly recommends that the authorities find a way to establish an independent press regulator according to the recommendations … It recommends more rigorous training for journalists to ensure better compliance with ethical standards.”
> 
> 
> The British government has firmly rejected the EU demands to censor British media, reform its laws, and impose sensitivity training on British journalists. “The government is committed to a free and open press and does not interfere with what the press does and does not publish, as long as the press abides by the law,” responded Downing Street.
> 
> Neither Europe—nor the United States, for that matter—will succeed in stemming the violence that threatens its citizens if the media cannot describe the reality and the root causes of Islamic terrorism. The ideological and religious components of the long war in which the West now finds itself engaged must be honestly understood to be effectively fought.
> 
> Of course, these EU demands for censorship of the British media illustrate precisely why the Brexit vote went the way it did.
> 
> Reclaiming British sovereignty was at the very heart of the matter for British voters. In case they needed reassurance that the decision to leave the EU was the right one, this report should settle the matter.
> 
> Helle C. Dale is the Heritage Foundation's senior fellow in public diplomacy. Her work focuses on the U.S. government’s institutions and programs for strategic outreach to the public of foreign countries, as well as more traditional diplomacy.


http://cnsnews.com/commentary/helle-dale/brexit-debate-settled-eu-report-targets-british-media-telling-truth-about



> Speaking during the United Kingdom’s Conservative Party conference recently, Universities Minister Jo Johnson highlighted the link between levels of education and European Union referendum voting when he said:
> 
> There was a correlation between levels of university attendance and a propensity to vote Brexit. There was a correlation between levels of education generally and a likelihood for voting for Brexit.
> Which means there’s a huge opportunity for universities to play the part they want to play in widening participation and ensuring that more people, particularly from disadvantaged background, get a chance to go to university and share in the benefits that higher education can bring.
> One of those benefits, presumably, is the pleasure of understanding why Britain should remain in the EU.
> 
> 
> Johnson, who backed Remain, is not alone in blaming Brexit on a lack of education. Remainers have made much of the fact that 71 percent of graduates voted to remain in the EU, while only 34 percent of those who left education at 16 did so.
> 
> Educators Have Embraced the Message of EU Integration
> However, another reason why graduates would vote to remain is overlooked: in higher education particularly, but in all levels of education, there is a systemic bias toward the perceived values of EU integration, and toward the wider ideals of globalism. The longer a young person remains within that system, the more likely they are to be ideologically shaped by pro-EU sentiments.
> 
> As LSE Professor Emeritus Alan Sked put it in a blog post early this year,
> 
> “the letters pages of Britain’s quality newspapers have been full of pleas from distinguished vice-chancellors and professors, all mobilised in serried ranks, to plead the case for Britain remaining in the European Union. Their ostensible excuse is the need to preserve research funding from the EU… Their true motive, of course, is simply political bias… they have disgraced themselves and demeaned their high academic positions.”
> Then there’s the EU-funded Jean Monnet programme, an initiative to further university teaching and research into European integration. In a 2014 essay, Joseph Weiler, a Jean Monnet-chaired professor in New York, wrote explicitly that “part of our mission as Jean Monnet Professor is to disseminate the values of European integration.”
> 
> University Groupthink Led to Brexit Bewilderment
> But ideological bias in education starts long before university, and it is subtle and embedded. Look at the TES post-referendum, and you’ll find plenty of distressed consternation and agonizing over how to cope with Brexit. It’s as if a whole way of life was overturned, and we’re about to descend into a new dark age. A YouGov poll found before the vote that 70 percent of teachers were in favor of staying in the EU.
> 
> More revealing, though, are the stories shared by a Brexit-supporting teacher named Kevin Rooney pre-referendum. He speaks of:
> 
> “the visceral reaction of barely disguised contempt whenever I announce, to my education colleagues, that I am voting Brexit. The unspoken assumption is that we educated types are “inners” and the uneducated—mostly working-class types—are “outers”. If you are opposed to the European Union then you must be at least a bit racist and xenophobic; though this contempt for Leave supporters is rarely made explicit in public debate.”
> This speaks to the teaching community’s shameless ignorance of the referendum’s complexities—and to their illiteracy on the varied range of opinions on both sides. It also indicates an utter disregard for impartiality or plurality of opinion, reducing the entire debate to a lazy-minded collection of false choices: smart or stupid, fair-minded or racist, in or out.
> 
> If this is the attitude taken by school teachers toward their colleagues, can you imagine the message they are imparting to children: day in, day out, perhaps explicitly, but perhaps below the surface and between the lines? Were pupils encouraged to find out the facts, history, and intentions of the EU? Were they instructed to engage with the issues intellectually and come to their own evidence-backed conclusions? To challenge, assume nothing, and inquire?
> 
> 
> Or were they fed dodgy prejudices and broad-brush, counter-factual generalizations? Was the issue reduced to gut feeling and moral conjecture? Were the very real problems endemic to the EU addressed at all?
> 
> How to Promote Diversity of Opinion
> The referendum has polarized these education issues with stark drama. But of course the problem runs wider than one single event. We face the inevitable problems resulting from an alarming lack of political diversity in schools and universities. There are endless high-minded drives for diversity in education, the arts, and workplaces. But these efforts only aim for a diversity of superficial identity: race, sexual orientation, gender. Diversity of opinion, on the other hand, is less valued. Any deviance from the liberal progressive line (as the meaning of “liberal progressive” is gradually reversed) is seen as ignorant at best, a sign of obstinate bigotry at worst.
> 
> Where America leads, Britain often follows. So let’s take a look at the following graph, taken from the Heterodox Academy website. The Academy’s mission is “to increase viewpoint diversity” in higher education in the U.S. Their graph shows data taken from the Higher Education Research Institute, tracking political views among professors in US colleges since 1989.
> 
> screenshot-2016-10-13-14-50-44
> The uniform consensus among UK schools and universities on the Brexit issue strongly suggests that the same problem has taken hold of the Britain’s education industry.The trend here is unmistakable: as right wing, conservative views decrease, so left wing, liberal points of view become increasingly dominant.
> 
> Our Problem Isn’t Too Few Graduates
> Diversity of political, philosophical, and ideological opinion should be a cornerstone of education. Without this diversity, schools cease teaching and begin indoctrinating. Perhaps that sounds hyperbolic, but given the hysterical reaction to the referendum among many Remainers, it already appears to be happening.
> 
> 
> Weeping in the streets is not a balanced reaction to losing a vote—it’s a sign of personal trauma. Who instilled such a deeply emotion-based faith in the profound virtue of the EU? When did these distraught acolytes reach the stage that having their views challenged resulted not in disappointment, but in tears and despair? The scenes witnessed raise some troubling questions.
> 
> Non-graduates didn’t vote to leave the EU because they were ignorant of its benefits. They voted Leave because they could look at more than just its benefits. They were able to process the issues with significantly less bias than graduates, and were capable of making their decision impartially and without the risk of being hectored and falsely shamed by their peers.
> 
> The problem we have is not that too few people go to university. It’s that the growing lack of political diversity on campus is hindering graduates’ abilities to look beyond their own points of view.



http://thefederalist.com/2016/10/14/college-leaders-admit-indoctrinate-students/


----------



## 2 Ton 21

http://abc13.com/society/students-selling-all-white-people-are-racist-hoodies/1554761/



> *Students selling 'All White People Are Racist' hoodies sparks controversy*
> 
> MADISON, WI (KTRK) --
> A group of students selling shirts with racially charged statements are creating controversy on and off the University of Wisconsin-Madison campus.
> 
> The sweatshirts are printed with statements including "all white people are racist." Another shirt contains a statement that has been interpreted as inciting violence against police. Eneale Pickett, the creator of the shirts says the intention was to make people uncomfortable.
> 
> "I made these sweatshirts initially to start a conversation, and now it's to shift a conversation because people have been talking about race, sexuality and gender, but now I'm doing it to make them uncomfortable. Because in this country, no one really wants to talk about these issues unless they're truly uncomfortable." Pickett said.
> 
> Pickett says the shirts have gotten responses everywhere from death threats to words of encouragement.
> 
> Dane County Boys and Girls Clubs President Michael Johnson saw an online article about the shirts and says the messages are divisive and while he says he understands the underlying issues that may have motivated Pickett to create the shirts, he says Pickett's statements are false and misguided.
> 
> "Even though the constitution says people can say what they want to say, utilizing hoodies and wearing shirts like this, it's just not right." Johnson said.
> 
> Michael Johnson says he hopes to meet with Pickett to discuss different ways to express his message.
> 
> WMTV reports that so far Pickett has sold 40 sweatshirts. According to Pickett's Facebook page, Etsy, the website used to sell the shirts, has removed the sweatshirt listings multiple times.


"I'm trying to start a conversation"

You're trying to make some cash by profiting off of peoples' prejudices. If you were trying to start a conversation that's a pretty shitty starter. "Your mother's a cunt. Now dear before you get angry, I'm just trying to start a conversation about the in laws."

I hate that "we need to have a conversation" bullshit. Conversation implies that both sides get to speak. When someones says that, they just want to lecture.


----------



## stevefox1200

2 Ton 21 said:


> http://abc13.com/society/students-selling-all-white-people-are-racist-hoodies/1554761/
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm trying to start a conversation"
> 
> You're trying to make some cash by profiting off of peoples' prejudices. If you were trying to start a conversation that's a pretty shitty starter. "Your mother's a cunt. Now dear before you get angry, I'm just trying to start a conversation about the in laws."
> 
> I hate that conversation bullshit. Conversation implies that both sides get to speak. They want to lecture.


to be fair a white guy wearing that shirt would be hilarious

Its like when a college tried to "shame" white people over native mascots with a "fighting whites" mascot and white people thought it was hilarious


----------



## 2 Ton 21

stevefox1200 said:


> to be fair a white guy wearing that shirt would be hilarious
> 
> Its like when a college tried to "shame" white people over native mascots with a "fighting whites" mascot and white people thought it was hilarious


OK, yeah that would be pretty funny. Hadn't heard about the fighting whites. Looked up their mascot. Wish they had went further with it. It's just a white guy's head. If you're going to do it, go all the way.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Stinger Fan said:


> What people will never teach anyone is how much higher violence among female same sex relationships in comparison to heterosexual relationships. *They'll never teach about how men are more likely to die in the workd place, more likely to commit suicide, more likely to get prison time for the same crime, more likely to lose custody of children regardless if the mother is fit, more likely to lose divorce settlements or how its actually not okay for women to hit men *
> 
> They sure as hell will never talk about how women are more likely to get accepted into college that there are more women in colleges then men. There are more women in law school than men, women tend to make more money coming out of colleges than men do. But some how, men get all the advantages straight from the womb...
> 
> There's this sad attack on men/boys these days , it's not okay to attack men because women weren't treated that well decades ago. That's not "equality" that some are preaching for


Actually I need to pick you up on your propaganda there pal. It's quite highly publicized in many circles about the plight of men, particularly when it comes to the part I bolded.

Certainly the suicide issue is a massive one and one which has received plenty of air time if you look for it and plenty of helpful programs are out there, and it's getting more exposure every day. The same with women on men domestic violence, as DM is a massive problem in Australia.

If you're so concerned about it, why don't you actually do something about it instead of feeding this ridiculous victim culture that's ultimately worse then whatever you're so afraid of about Feminism. Because it achieves nothing except poisoning your heart.

If you're so fucking terrified that women have gone too far and taken your rights away, then be a man, stand up, and do something about it rather than whinging on a pro wrestling forum.


----------



## The Dazzler

Wow I can't believe the man tax thing is real. First I've heard of it. 



yeahbaby! said:


> Actually I need to pick you up on your propaganda there pal. It's quite highly publicized in many circles about the plight of men, particularly when it comes to the part I bolded.


Do you think they'll cover any of those things in the male privilege lessons?



yeahbaby! said:


> If you're so fucking terrified that *women feminists* have gone too far and taken your rights away


Ftfy. Most women don't identify as feminists (at least here in the UK). I don't know any women who support modern feminism.


yeahbaby! said:


> then be a man, stand up, and do something about it rather than whinging on a pro wrestling forum.


And do what? He can whinge about whatever he wants. It's what the thread is for. :smile2:


----------



## ChicagoFit

The Dazzler said:


> Wow I can't believe the man tax thing is real. First I've heard of it.


But it's an easy tax to avoid paying. When shopping there, tell the cashier that your gender identity is female and, due to political correctness gone mad, they won't dare try to levy that tax on you.


----------



## The Dazzler

ChicagoFit said:


> But it's an easy tax to avoid paying. When shopping there, tell the cashier that your gender identity is female and, due to political correctness gone mad, they won't dare try to levy that tax on you.


lmao. And buy a load of condoms and razors. :grin2:


----------



## 2 Ton 21

http://reason.com/blog/2016/10/14/watch-leftist-students-say-science-is-ra



> W*atch Leftist Students Say Science Is Racist and Should Be Abolished
> University of Cape Town movement says witchcraft is no less valid than Isaac Newton's theory of gravity.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FallScreenshot via UTC Science Faculty / YoutubeStudents at the University of Cape Town in South Africa brought some interesting concerns before the science faculty this week: namely, they think science as it is currently understood must be abolished.
> 
> "The whole thing should scratched off, especially in Africa," said one of the students.
> 
> The students are apparently known as "fallists." Their hashtag is #ScienceMustFall. You can watch them make their case during a meeting here.
> 
> Essentially, these students believe that modern scientific understanding is too Eurocentric. One explained:
> 
> "I have a question for all the science people. There is a place in KZN called Umhlab'uyalingana. They believe that through the magic' you call it black magic' they call it witchcraft' you are able to send lightening to strike someone. Can you explain that scientifically because it's something that happens?"
> 
> Many people laughed at this remark because, well, witchcraft is not something that happens. But according to the student, witchcraft is like Isaac Newton's theory of gravity—it's just one way of explaining the world, among many.
> 
> "Decolonising the science would mean doing away with it entirely and starting all over again to deal with how we respond to the environment and how we understand it," the student continued.
> 
> Down with science: coming to an American university near you? It wouldn't surprise me.
> 
> Ideally, universities are the perfect vehicle for reforming idiotic views about science. Let's hope Cape Town is up to challenge of explaining why concerns about social justice should not lead students to reject the theory of gravity.


----------



## virus21

2 Ton 21 said:


> http://reason.com/blog/2016/10/14/watch-leftist-students-say-science-is-ra









> Universities are bastions of free speech and free thought, right? Maybe they once were but these days such freedom is routinely under attack thanks to the repugnant virus that is political correctness as we saw at Western University recently.
> 
> 
> 
> The administration is outraged by the “repugnant” misuse of the Black Lives Matter slogan after four young men donning Western shirts posed in front of a banner proclaiming “Western Lives Matter.”
> 
> Western vice-president Jana Luker claims the banner “produced outrage and backlash within our community”, explaining:
> 
> “’Black Lives Matter’ is an important human rights movement and a powerful response to systemic racism that permeates our society. Co-opting the ‘Lives Matter’ phrase in this way is repugnant and trivializes the validity of this international cause and network.”
> She said Western is investigating whether the young men violated the university’s student code of conduct, and Campus Community Police and London Police are investigating the matter along with them.
> 
> Yes, she actually called the cops!
> 
> Inherent to free speech is parody and satire and the Black Lives Matter slogan is fair game for parody.
> 
> So I say, “Satirists Lives Matter. And if I’ve offended any social justice warrior with that phrase, go ahead and call the cops.


http://www.therebel.media/_epitome_of_ignorance_or_satire_western_u_students_censured_for_co_opting_blm_slogan


----------



## The Dazzler

2 Ton 21 said:


> http://reason.com/blog/2016/10/14/watch-leftist-students-say-science-is-ra


"Can you explain black magic scientifically?"
"It's not true!"
Man gets told off and has to apologise. This is too funny. :laugh:


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak

2 Ton 21 said:


> http://reason.com/blog/2016/10/14/watch-leftist-students-say-science-is-ra


This has been a seriously depressing year for my country... And this tops it off.

They should probably have their cell phones removed.... since they are so against science.

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak

We can all fly now brothers! :thecause


----------



## Reaper

The eurocentrism idea isn't new at all. I was hoodwinked by my professors into believing that it is some sort of a genuine problem without giving it much further thought - and I actually pushed this idea myself as late as last year before finally reading further and realizing that science has no color and that the color of the person making the discovery doesn't detract from the discovery and subsequent science itself.


----------



## Reaper

I find it interesting that Chomsky was once a liberal darling and in the last decade or so, he's simply disappeared. I thought that maybe it was because he had done a soft retirement from the media spotlight as men his age are apt to doing. However, it turns out that he feels he's been systematically censored over time. This is a must read for people imo because here's very clear cut evidence of how the so-called liberal media merely puts up a front of liberalism in order to push certain agendas, but really is not liberal. @Tater - it might interest you more than most so I'm mentioning you here. 

http://www.rawstory.com/2016/10/noa...-his-gradual-expulsion-from-mainstream-media/



> Ralph Nader and leading linguist Noam Chomsky engaged in a much anticipated discussion in early October on Ralph Nader Radio Hour. The two raised questions about changing the media narrative in a totalitarian-like state, and how Chomsky got dismissed from the mainstream altogether.
> “How often have you been on the op-ed pages of the New York Times?” Nader asked Chomsky.
> For Chomsky, the last time was over a decade ago.
> “[I was asked] to write about the Israeli separation wall, actually an annexation wall that runs through the West Bank and breaking apart the Palestinian communities… condemned as illegal by the World Court,” Chomsky told Nader.
> Chomsky would later pen a similar piece for CNN on the 2013 Israeli-Palestinian peace talks. But Chomsky has never been interviewed on the network; nor has he appeared on NBC, ABC or CBS.
> “How about NPR and PBS, partially taxpayer-supported…more free-thinking and more tolerant [outlets]?” Nader wanted to know.
> “I’ve been on ‘Charlie Rose’ two or three times,” Chomsky told Nader, adding that he had a curious story about a particular Boston outlet for NPR based in Boston University.
> “They used to have a program in their primetime news programs All Things Considered some years ago at 5:25… maybe once a week or so, a five-minute discussion with someone who had written a new book and there’s a lot of pressure,” Chomsky began.
> NPR was going to allow Chomsky to present his 1989 book, _Necessary Illusions: Thought Control in Democratic Societies_.
> “I got a call from the publisher telling me when I should tune in and I never listened [before], so I tuned in [and] there was five minutes of music… I started getting phone calls from around the country asking ‘What happened to the piece?'” Chomsky remembered.
> “I then got a call from the station manager in Washington who told me that she’d been getting calls and she didn’t understand it because it was listed… she called back saying kind of embarrassed … that some bigwig in the system had heard the announcement at five o’clock and had ordered it canceled,” Chomsky explained.
> The irony of Chomsky’s media criticism being dismissed by the media is not lost on the former MIT professor, who remains in awe of America’s level of censorship.
> “Any one of the former Bush-Cheney warmongers like Paul Wolfowitz and John Bolton and others have gotten far more press after they’ve left federal positions; in the New York Times, the Wall Street Journal, the Washington Post,” Nader said.
> And unlike Chomsky, “They’ve been on television public television, NPR and they have a record of false statements; they have record of deception, they have record of pursuing policies are illegal under our Constitution, under international law and under federal statutes such as criminal invasion of Iraq and other adventures around the world,” Nader pointed out.
> But the media problem permeates other industries, like education and government.
> “Now, a society that operates in a way where propaganda is not only emanating from the major media but it gets into our schools, the kind of courses are taught, the content of the history, is a society that’s not going to be mobilized for its own survival, much less the survival of other countries whose dictators we have for decades supported to oppress their people,” explained Nader.


I'm in the process of watching the program right now as I post this so I don't have any comments on that.


----------



## Stinger Fan




----------



## Tater

Carte Blanche said:


> here's very clear cut evidence of how the so-called liberal media merely puts up a front of liberalism in order to push certain agendas, but really is not liberal. @Tater - it might interest you more than most so I'm mentioning you here.


Wait, did I read this correctly? Are you finally starting to understand that what the MSM pushes as liberalism really isn't liberalism and that the "liberal" media in fact censors actual liberals?

:sodone


----------



## Miss Sally

Tater said:


> Wait, did I read this correctly? Are you finally starting to understand that what the MSM pushes as liberalism really isn't liberalism and that the "liberal" media in fact censors actual liberals?
> 
> :sodone


Don't be too harsh, it's really hard sometimes because regressives often label themselves as Liberal or Left and say a lot of Left things until half the stuff they say is actually calling for censorship, anti-science, false narratives and complete prejudice again certain people. Sadly it's slowly becoming the norm.


----------



## Reaper

Tater said:


> Wait, did I read this correctly? Are you finally starting to understand that what the MSM pushes as liberalism really isn't liberalism and that the "liberal" media in fact censors actual liberals?
> 
> :sodone


Actually, it would be better to think of it in terms of a venn diagram.


----------



## Tater

Miss Sally said:


> Don't be too harsh, it's really hard sometimes because regressives often label themselves as Liberal or Left and say a lot of Left things until half the stuff they say is actually calling for censorship, anti-science, false narratives and complete prejudice again certain people. Sadly it's slowly becoming the norm.


What people used to mean when they said leftists/liberals and what they mean now has changed because of regressives hijacking the label and using it to push their own agenda. They've taken what used to be a good cause and twisted it for their own use. As you might have noticed, that fact is a personal pet peeve of mine.



Carte Blanche said:


> Actually, it would be better to think of it in terms of a venn diagram.


I think that's basically what Miss Sally was describing above. Half the stuff they say aligns with the liberal/leftist views but the other half goes against everything a liberal/leftist is supposed to stand for. The regressive left has basically become the enemy they were supposed to be opposing.

At least you seem to understand now that the MSM isn't liberal. I'm calling that a win. ositivity


----------



## Reaper

Tater said:


> At least you seem to understand now that the MSM isn't liberal. I'm calling that a win. ositivity


I could argue nuance but I'm pretty sure I don't need to because we're essentially on the same page. Have we always been .. probably. I prefer that my talking points are more provocative than those of an average middler ... (It's intentional because I believe that if you're agnostic, then you're not provoking conversation) 

I'm here to test people and ideas, entertain myself and learn new things. Winning or losing isn't as important  

Frankly speaking when I "lose" a discussion, I "win" because I walk away with a stronger perspective. My narcissism is played up. Deep down, I'm just doing that to see who can convince me to change my mind and who can't ... There's not many that can, so you can congratulate yourself on being one of the few that can.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Carte Blanche said:


> Actually, it would be better to think of it in terms of a venn diagram.


Things would be better if people could see politics that way. Majority of people aren't 100% anything. The problem is with only two viable political parties, a vote functionally turns someone in the middle or at the far ends of the spectrum either Dem or GOP. The media pushing the two party system feeds it. An alien from space watching the news media would think everyone was either a 100% republican or a 100% democrat.


----------



## Tater

Carte Blanche said:


> I could argue nuance but I'm pretty sure I don't need to because we're essentially on the same page. Have we always been .. probably. I prefer that my talking points are more provocative than those of an average middler ... (It's intentional because I believe that if you're agnostic, then you're not provoking conversation)
> 
> I'm here to test people and ideas, entertain myself and learn new things. Winning or losing isn't as important
> 
> Frankly speaking when I "lose" a discussion, I "win" because I walk away with a stronger perspective. My narcissism is played up. Deep down, I'm just doing that to see who can convince me to change my mind and who can't ... There's not many that can, so you can congratulate yourself on being one of the few that can.


You sure as hell don't make it easy. :lol


----------



## virus21

> The Left's inherent authoritarianism is so clear to see in the power-maddened Socialist Left government of Daniel Andrews.
> 
> Having control over Victorian students, it now wants to force on them an ideology that demonises men and preaches at girls a disabling victimhood:
> 
> Victorian students will be taught about “male privilege” and how “masculinity” encourages “control and dominance” over women, as part of a mandatory new school subject aimed at combating family violence.
> 
> The Victorian government will push ahead with the rollout of its $21.8 million respectful relationships education program, despite claims the program fails to consider the multiple and complex drivers of family violence, ignores male victims and amounts to the brainwashing of children.
> 
> Evidence has emerged the program risks alienating men — by presenting all men as “bad” and all women as “victims” — a point highlighted in a report evaluating a pilot of the program in 19 schools last year.
> 
> And so will complainers triumph over achievers.
> 
> The sheer impertinence of Labor politicians and Leftist bureaucrats to think they have a right to impose their ideology onto the children of others, including the children of the parents who definitely disagree with their toxic ideology.
> 
> What kind of person thinks they can misuse power like this?
> 
> UPDATE
> 
> Reader John checks the stats which expose the Victorian Government's agenda-driven bias:
> 
> By referring to the government site, Australian institute of Criminology, I found the following:
> 
> For the period 2002-03 to 2011-12, of a total of 654 "intimate partner" homicides , 488 of the victims were female and 166 of the victims were male. (75% vs 25%)
> 
> In addition, 503 offenders were male and 151 offenders were female. (77% vs 23%)...
> 
> If we add child victims of domestic violence, I suspect those figures would even up a little more.


http://www.heraldsun.com.au/blogs/andrew-bolt/victorian-government-to-brainwash-students-on-male-privilege/news-story/8d830c9baace9681747a0fae0fb7f6f4


----------



## Pratchett

Stinger Fan said:


>


This isn't political correctness. This is called 'self preservation'. 

In the end, Catholics upset about a sexy nun costume will probably decide not to buy stuff from Amazon, whereas the individuals and groups that won't like the sexy burka costume are likely to have a more, well, _'intense' _response. Possibly involving weapons and/or explosives.

:mj


----------



## Reaper

Playboy going full SJW retard :ha 



> http://www.cnn.com/2016/09/27/living/playboy-hijabi-woman-trnd/index.html
> 
> (CNN)Muslim-American journalist Noor Tagouri will appear in Playboy magazine's October issue wearing a hijab, a decision that has elicited praise in some quarters and provoked condemnation in others.
> 
> She'll appear alongside a sex activist, a comedian and novelist as part of the magazine's "Renegade" series, which highlights people who have "risked it all -- even their lives -- to do what they love."
> Earlier this year, Playboy enacted several changes, the biggest of which was to do away with fully nude photos.





Pratchett said:


> This isn't political correctness. This is called 'self preservation'.
> 
> In the end, Catholics upset about a sexy nun costume will probably decide not to buy stuff from Amazon, whereas the individuals and groups that won't like the sexy burka costume are likely to have a more, well, _'intense' _response. Possibly involving weapons and/or explosives.
> 
> :mj


^This guy gets it. 

And this is also the primary difference between the average christian and the average muslim. Christians would have gotten mad and homicidal over this shit 500 years ago. 

Muslims still do.


----------



## whelp

Carte Blanche said:


> Playboy going full SJW retard :ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^This guy gets it.
> 
> And this is also the primary difference between the average christian and the average muslim. Christians would have gotten mad and homicidal over this shit 500 years ago.
> 
> Muslims still do.


I've been saying this for years. medieval politics with 21st century firepower...


----------



## The Dazzler

We took in our first 14 migrant "children" from the Calais camp. 200 more will arrive in the coming weeks. Some of them look a little older than they're supposed to be (14-17). :quite





























































































































> AID workers in Calais say migrant adults in the Jungle Camp are pretending to be children to get into Britain while vulnerable kids are being left behind.
> The boys — believed to be from Afghanistan, Iraq, Syria and Sudan — will be reunited with relatives already living in Britain.
> 
> Officials say the migrants have been interviewed and had their documents checked to establish they are under 18.
> 
> But the Home Office admitted *routine medical tests, including checking dental records, which would confirm their claims beyond all reasonable doubt, were not carried out because it could be “intrusive”*.
> 
> Instead the checks were just reportedly a screening process where they are effectively just checked to see if they look like children – and this age assessment is then signed off by a social worker.
> 
> *A Home Office spokesman told Mail Online the children may look older because fleeing war zones had “probably toughened them up so they’ve grown up a bit quicker”*.


:heyman6


----------



## virus21

> Ontario Premier Kathleen Wynne is waging a war on motherhood and fatherhood.
> 
> According to the Liberal government’s proposed new Bill 28, the word “mother” may soon be removed from Ontario law, instead replaced with the term “birth parent." And “father” will be exchanged for the term “parent.”
> 
> And this bill is being rammed through the legislature at lightening speed.
> 
> Ontario Premier Kathleen Wynne's spokespeople said the purpose of the All Families Are Equal Act is to ensure all kids are equally treated, regardless of familial structure.
> 
> Kathleen Wynne is trying to be so inclusive, she’s including everyone except families with a mother and father.
> 
> In fact, Kathleen Wynne has gone beyond excluding mothers and fathers. Kathleen Wynne is literally censoring motherhood and fatherhood from Ontario law—replacing them instead with forced euphemisms.
> 
> The Left is obsessed with control, and language is crucial to that ambition. But a word-war against motherhood and fatherhood? That’s not up for debate.
> 
> There’s no room for a political spin in the relationship between a mother and her and child.
> 
> If you agree that the All Families Are Equal Act is decidedly unequal to traditional families, then please sign the petition below.
> 
> But that's not all.
> 
> I want to take it one step further. After Wynne’s Liberals rammed her radical sex-ed curriculum through the legislature, she wouldn’t listen to the thousands of people who rallied against her. I want to send Wynne a message she can’t ignore. I want to put up a billboard right outside of her office. But billboards are expensive, so please click here to help us crowdfund the billboard.
> 
> This new law isn’t about inclusion—it’s about exclusion. It’s about linguistic perversion. It’s about the creeping destruction of our society’s oldest institutions: Motherhood and fatherhood.
> 
> Help save mom and dad, sign the petition below.


http://www.therebel.media/save_mom_and_dad


----------



## Reaper

Milo Stewart is creaming itself right now (I don't know what its gender pronouns are so from here on out I'm just gonna call anyone that confuses their gender an "it"). 



> *“To be white is to be racist,” student offended by teacher’s lecture*
> 
> Kristen Shanahan, KFOR Published: October 18, 2016, 4:40 pm
> 
> 
> Click to share on Twitter (Opens in new window)
> Click to share on Google+ (Opens in new window)
> 327Share on Facebook (Opens in new window)327
> Click to share on Pinterest (Opens in new window)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NORMAN, Okla. (KFOR) – There are startling accusations against a Norman, Okla. teacher.
> A student said the premise of his lecture stated all white people are racist.
> The Norman North student said the teacher was lecturing on how to “heal the racial divide”.
> She was stunned by what was being taught, so she pulled out her phone and started recording.
> In the audio you can hear the teacher say, “to be white is to be racist, period.”
> The student said she was instantly offended.
> “Half of my family is Hispanic so I just felt like, you know, him calling me racist just because I’m white… I mean, where’s your proof in that,” she said.
> The words that followed were even more shocking to her.
> In the recording you hear the teacher ask, “Am I racist? And I say yea. I don’t want to be. It’s not like I choose to be racist, but do I do things because of the way I was raised?”
> “I felt like he was encouraging people to kind of pick on people for being white,” the student said.
> “Why is it okay to demonize one race to children that you are supposed to be teaching a curriculum to,” her dad asked.
> Norman Public Schools released the following statement regarding the issue:
> “Racism is an important topic that we discuss in our schools. While discussing a variety of philosophical perspectives on culture, race and ethics, a teacher was attempting to convey to students in an elective philosophy course a perspective that had been shared at a university lecture he had attended. We regret that the discussion was poorly handled. When the district was notified of this concern it was immediately addressed. We are committed to ensuring inclusiveness in our schools.” – Dr. Joe Siano, superintendent of Norman Public Schools​ “You start telling someone something over and over again that’s an opinion and they start taking it as fact,” the student said. “So I wanted him to apologize and make it obvious and apparent to everyone that was his opinion.”


http://wsls.com/2016/10/18/to-be-wh...utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook_WSLS_10


----------



## virus21




----------



## 2 Ton 21

The Dazzler said:


> We took in our first 14 migrant "children" from the Calais camp. 200 more will arrive in the coming weeks. Some of them look a little older than they're supposed to be (14-17). :quite
> 
> 
> :heyman6


----------



## virus21

> Rosie Mercado, a plus-size model who has been in the modeling industry since 2009, recently lost nearly 250 pounds. As she happily explained to TMZ, “And I’m still plus-size, can you believe that?”
> 
> Wearing a leather jacket, black turtleneck, dark cat-eye frames, and a round-brim hat, she confessed in a video filmed at the airport that she doesn’t miss anything about being so heavy. “I think I was grateful that I got to be 410 pounds because it taught me a lot of lessons,” she said, noting that she learned humility, how to treat people, never to judge a book by its cover, and persistence.
> 
> What may be hard to believe though is that as Mercado began to shed pounds, she started to gain haters. “I think there’s a group of people that resented that I was losing weight because they thought that diet equals being a size 0. And diet for me really equaled a lifestyle change, it equaled freedom, it didn’t equal a size,” she said.
> 
> Specifically, fat activists sent her hate mail. “They told me to go jump off a bridge and kill myself,” she confessed, positing that they might have hated the fact that she was really public about her weight loss, speaking out about it and sharing her progress on social media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mercado started to change her diet and exercise routine when she began to experience health and mobility issues, according to People magazine. The other aha moment telling her she must lose weight was when an airline employee said she needed to purchase a second seat to fit on the plane. She cut pasta, soda, and rice from her diet and avoids sugar and goes to boot camp classes and runs and walks for exercise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite the hate, Mercado only has good things to say. “Everybody loves to be happy in their own way,” she said. “Some people love being overweight, some people don’t. I think it’s a personal choice. There’s good and bad that comes with any life choice and changes so you know you’ve just gotta let it go, not pay attention to the negative remarks.”
> 
> She also believes that her openness and authenticity throughout her weight loss journey and subsequent tummy tuck and skin removal procedures possibly rubbed some people the wrong way. “But you know what: I’m happy at the end of the day.”
> 
> And isn’t that the most important thing?


https://www.yahoo.com/style/plus-size-model-loses-250-pounds-gains-hate-mail-163954609.html


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak

The Dazzler said:


> We took in our first 14 migrant "children" from the Calais camp. 200 more will arrive in the coming weeks. Some of them look a little older than they're supposed to be (14-17). :quite
> 
> :heyman6


Some of those guys may be able to pass off as late teens, but who are they fooling with this guy?


----------



## Miss Sally

The Dazzler said:


> We took in our first 14 migrant "children" from the Calais camp. 200 more will arrive in the coming weeks. Some of them look a little older than they're supposed to be (14-17). :quite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :heyman6


LMAO men in their 20's-30's being labeled teens. Ha! Well leaving actual children behind? Why does that surprise anyone? Considering the fact 70%+ of the "refugees" are men of fighting age, not counting male teens and older men, seems the real vulnerable people got left behind.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak

Apparently the word dog isn't Halal anymore in Malaysia... fpalm

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-37700495



> *Hot dogs 'must be renamed' in Malaysia, says religious government body*
> 
> The Malaysian Islamic Development Department, a religious government body, said it adopted the ruling after complaints from Muslim tourists.
> Director Sirajuddin Suhaimee said the name might cause "confusion".
> "In Islam, dogs are considered unclean and the name cannot be related to halal certification," he said.
> Malaysian halal food guidelines say "halal food and halal artificial flavour shall not be named or synonymously named after non-halal products such as ham, bak kut teh, bacon, beer, rum and others that might create confusion," local media said.
> Muslim-majority Malaysia practises a moderate form of Islam but conservative attitudes are on the rise.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Stupid_Smark said:


> Some of those guys may be able to pass off as late teens, but who are they fooling with this guy?


If those guys are teenagers then i'm George Clooney :leo


----------



## 2 Ton 21

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/university-of-florida-counseling-students-offended-by-halloween-costumes/?



> *University of Florida offers counseling for students offended by Halloween costumes*
> 
> Halloween can be scary, but it can also be... offensive?
> 
> The University of Florida wants students to know that counseling is available for students hoping to work past any offense taken from Halloween costumes.
> 
> “Some Halloween costumes reinforce stereotypes of particular races, genders, cultures, or religions. Regardless of intent, these costumes can perpetuate negative stereotypes, causing harm and offense to groups of people,” the school administration wrote in a blog post. “If you are troubled by an incident that does occur, please know that there are many resources available.”
> 
> On social media, many responded with humor or sarcasm.
> 
> University of Florida is offering counseling to anyone upset by a halloween costume. In other news, the 4th Horseman just saddled up
> — Andy Lambert (@AndyLambertAndy) October 15, 2016
> 
> #UniversityOfFlorida has a hotline to call if you're offended by a Halloween costume.
> 
> Should I worry about dressing as a pumpkin?
> — NikiLynn (@NiikiLynn) October 14, 2016
> 
> Our country is doomed. "The school is offering counseling to those who may be offended by costumes this season."https://t.co/h6It6mTjx3
> — Matt Lewis (@Mac_Tampa) October 15, 2016
> 
> But the university isn’t joking. Administrators want students to know that there is a 24-hour hotline available through its Counseling and Wellness Center should they need to talk. The school also has a Bias Education and Response Team to handle reports of any discriminatory incidents.
> 
> “If you choose to participate in Halloween activities, we encourage you to think about your choices of costumes and themes,” the school advised.
> 
> It thanked students for “being mindful of these values,” before concluding: “Have a fun and safe Halloween.”












I imagine this scenario playing out in the counselor's waiting room.

"What happened that you need to see the counselor?"
"I saw a white guy in a sombrero and fake mustache. You?"
"I was gang raped and had to watch them kill my dog."
"Glad to have someone to relate to my experience. We'll get through it."


----------



## The Dazzler

Miss Sally said:


> LMAO men in their 20's-30's being labeled teens. Ha! Well leaving actual children behind? Why does that surprise anyone? Considering the fact 70%+ of the "refugees" are men of fighting age, not counting male teens and older men, seems the real vulnerable people got left behind.


I have FB friends that won't admit some look over 17. We had our third group of children arrive today. All male of course. 100 will be here before Friday. Dental checks have been ruled out because it's unethical. :laugh:


----------



## deepelemblues

Carte Blanche said:


> The eurocentrism idea isn't new at all. I was hoodwinked by my professors into believing that it is some sort of a genuine problem without giving it much further thought - and I actually pushed this idea myself as late as last year before finally reading further and realizing that science has no color and that the color of the person making the discovery doesn't detract from the discovery and subsequent science itself.


These people with the idea that modern science is eurocentric when its principles come from ancient Egypt and Mesopotamia and Asia Minor and Greece :heston

SOCRATES AND AESCLEPIUS WEREN'T EUROPEANS BRUH


----------



## virus21

deepelemblues said:


> These people with the idea that modern science is eurocentric when its principles come from ancient Egypt and Mesopotamia and Asia Minor and Greece :heston
> 
> SOCRATES AND AESCLEPIUS WEREN'T EUROPEANS BRUH


Do you honestly think people that stupid would even know history. And a hotline for offensive costumes? The real world will eat these fuckers alive

Those refugees being teenagers are as likely as me having a threeway with Hayley Atwell and Gemma Arterton


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

A hotline for offensive costumes.









Of course it has to be in my home state.


----------



## Reaper

My wife was forced to do a rape culture crash course today. And by forced I mean forced. She's not even in a social science. She's a business student. 

They sent her an email that all college students are required to take the course. Interestingly, they made it mandatory without defining penalties ... My guess is it wasn't really mandatory, but the authoritarians need to make students afraid in order to get them to participate in their indoctrination. They even used trigger warnings and incentivized the course material with pictures of cute animals. This is the state of modern college ladies and gentlemen ... So next time some college student comes up and tells me that "college educated americans are voting for hillary", they should probably think twice about making that sound like some sort of accomplishment. 

Given that colleges and especially social sciences are now nothing but indoctrination centers, I'd rather let dogs vote than social science students. 

I spent the afternoon laughing and her raging at the absolute inane stuff they made her read. 

A few times I thought she would break her laptop :ha 

So glad to be married to an anti-feminist who never actually even read any of the anti-feminist material to be one :drose



Oda Nobunaga said:


> A hotline for offensive costumes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it has to be in my home state.


Yeah .. my wife's in college these days and I can confirm this shit. Her college sent out notices for the availability of post Matthew PTSD counseling :ha


----------



## Miss Sally

deepelemblues said:


> These people with the idea that modern science is eurocentric when its principles come from ancient Egypt and Mesopotamia and Asia Minor and Greece :heston
> 
> SOCRATES AND AESCLEPIUS WEREN'T EUROPEANS BRUH


Well you get one of two choices, either "Science is false and only for white people!" or "WE WAZ KANGS". Take your pick!


----------



## DOPA

*Free driving licenses & grants: Sweden's shock plan to reintegrate returning ISIS fighters*



> Around 140 Swedish people have returned to the country after fighting for terror organisations in Syria and Iraq.
> 
> Lund County, in south Sweden, is now considering giving the jihadi defectors incentives to reintegrate into society.
> 
> The mooted benefits are housing grants, help to re-enter the workforce and free driving licenses.
> 
> Lund County’s municipal co-ordinator against violent extremism, Anna Sjostrand, said her region would deal with the returned radicals the same way they would deal with criminals attempting to reenter society.
> 
> Ms Sjostrand said: “When the subject first came up, we thought ‘Oh God, how should we handle this?’
> 
> “But we pretty quickly realised that we should deal with [people defecting from ISIS] in the same way [we deal with people defecting from criminal gangs].”
> 
> The approach has been supported by a report by the national coordinator against violent extremism.
> 
> Author of the report, Christoffer Carlsson, said that a person who wants to leave extremist environments often need support to be able to do it.
> 
> Mr Carlsson said: “It’s a straight social, economic and material question. You need to be able to reintegrate into the job market, you may need to have a driving license, debt settlement and a roof over your head.
> 
> “When people leave, they want to leave for something else, and if they don’t have resources it might be difficult to do it.”
> 
> Mr Carlsson also said was a huge possibility they would not be able to leave the extremist organisations if they did to receive support.
> 
> He added: “[Without support] they might make an attempt and fail because they have nothing to keep them out and there is always something to return to, namely the organisation they left.”
> 
> Other councils in Sweden have also debated if they should take the same approach to reintegrate returning jihadi fighters.


http://www.express.co.uk/news/world...eden-plan-reintegrate-returning-ISIS-fighters

Yes this is real and yes I'm not surprised.

Such a beautiful country being ruined by such idiots.


----------



## Oxidamus

Not sure if non-Australians can watch this, but here are some politicians and commentators talking about the new Australian (Victorian state) education system with their "privilege" or whatever classes:
http://www.abc.net.au/tv/qanda/txt/s4537372.htm

Click on the side button or go to 40:49. I think it's pathetic how these people all dance around the fucking questions.
@Carte Blanche ?


----------



## Miss Sally

L-DOPA said:


> *Free driving licenses & grants: Sweden's shock plan to reintegrate returning ISIS fighters*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.express.co.uk/news/world...eden-plan-reintegrate-returning-ISIS-fighters
> 
> Yes this is real and yes I'm not surprised.
> 
> Such a beautiful country being ruined by such idiots.


LMAO that is the dumbest thing ever, seriously they think this will work? I don't know what's more stupid, the don't paw me bracelets or this shit? Terrorists are a different breed of criminal. Sweden has the stupidest fucking rulers.


----------



## The Dazzler

Aido Get Laido said:


> Not sure if non-Australians can watch this, but here are some politicians and commentators talking about the new Australian (Victorian state) education system with their "privilege" or whatever classes:
> http://www.abc.net.au/tv/qanda/txt/s4537372.htm
> 
> Click on the side button or go to 40:49. I think it's pathetic how these people all dance around the fucking questions.
> @Carte Blanche ?


I can watch it from the UK. The gasps from the audience when left-wing agenda was mentioned. Male privilege taken seriously. I thought Australians would be immune from all this.


----------



## Reaper

Aido Get Laido said:


> Not sure if non-Australians can watch this, but here are some politicians and commentators talking about the new Australian (Victorian state) education system with their "privilege" or whatever classes:
> http://www.abc.net.au/tv/qanda/txt/s4537372.htm
> 
> Click on the side button or go to 40:49. I think it's pathetic how these people all dance around the fucking questions.
> @Carte Blanche ?


I'm not saying Nazis ... but you know Nazis also genuinely believed in their moral superiority and view of the world. Their re-education centers and brainwashing of their children was necessary and any opposition to that meant that the opposer had to be shot down. Back then they used to do it literally but now they do it figuratively through the courts of public opinion.


----------



## virus21

L-DOPA said:


> *Free driving licenses & grants: Sweden's shock plan to reintegrate returning ISIS fighters*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.express.co.uk/news/world...eden-plan-reintegrate-returning-ISIS-fighters
> 
> Yes this is real and yes I'm not surprised.
> 
> Such a beautiful country being ruined by such idiots.


And people wonder why the right wing parties over there are gain power.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

http://www.msn.com/en-us/movies/news/hilary-swank-was-once-offered-dollar500000-for-a-role-while-her-male-costar-was-getting-dollar10-million/ar-AAjchXc?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartanntp



> *Hilary Swank Was Once Offered $500,000 for a Role While Her Male Costar Was Getting $10 Million *
> 
> Hilary Swank has personal experience with the gender wage gap in Hollywood.
> 
> The 42-year-old actress revealed during Wednesday's episode of Chelsea, that she was once offered substantially less than a male actor for a role in the same film.
> 
> The two-time Oscar winner appeared on the Netflix show for a dinner party segment with host Chelsea Handler, Connie Britton, Ava DuVernay, and Miss USA Deshauna Barber discussing women empowerment through their personal stories.
> 
> "I win my second Academy Award, and the next couple of movies later, I get offered a movie, but the male [actor] hadn't had any kind of critical success but had been in a movie where he was hot," Swank recalled of being offered the role after winning an Oscar for the 2005 boxing drama, Million Dollar Baby.
> 
> "And he got offered $10 million, and I got offered $500,000," she said.
> 
> In the end, Swank turned down the role and filmmakers turned to a lesser-known actress who was willing to take an even smaller cut.
> 
> "They went and found a newcomer who did it for $50,000," Swank continued. "They made a savings of $450,000, probably to give the guy his bonuses."
> 
> Swank's refusal to take less pay than her male counterpart doesn't seem to have hurt her career one bit. She went on to star in more than a dozen films over the last decade.


Because he was a box office draw and she wasn't FFS. Oscars don't mean shit when it comes to box office draw. Tom Cruise, Will Smith, Johnny Depp, Vin Diesel, RDJ, Rock, and Scarlett Johansen have never won Oscars, but they all make a shitload because they are box office draws.

Notice she doesn't say what movie, who the male star was, who had more lines/screen time, or who she was replaced by. 

Checked Box Office Mojo and her movies average $27,997,326 at the box office. Take away Million Dollar Baby, Insomnia (supporting character), and New Year's Eve (ensemble) and that average drops to $17.4 million per movie. Of course they only offered her half a million. Paying more wasn't worth the investment.


----------



## Stinger Fan

2 Ton 21 said:


> http://www.msn.com/en-us/movies/news/hilary-swank-was-once-offered-dollar500000-for-a-role-while-her-male-costar-was-getting-dollar10-million/ar-AAjchXc?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartanntp
> 
> 
> 
> Because he was a box office draw and she wasn't FFS. Oscars don't mean shit when it comes to box office draw. Tom Cruise, Will Smith, Johnny Depp, Vin Diesel, RDJ, Rock, and Scarlett Johansen have never won Oscars, but they all make a shitload because they are box office draws.
> 
> Notice she doesn't say what movie, who the male star was, who had more lines/screen time, or who she was replaced by.
> 
> Checked Box Office Mojo and her movies average $27,997,326 at the box office. Take away Million Dollar Baby, Insomnia (supporting character), and New Year's Eve (ensemble) and that average drops to $17.4 million per movie. Of course they only offered her half a million. Paying more wasn't worth the investment.


Hilary Swank's highest grossing film was 100m, the rest were 70m and under for pretty much all of them. What does she expect? lol I'm sure she's making it up though , as you pointed out she didn't mention any details what so ever


----------



## Miss Sally

The Dazzler said:


> I can watch it from the UK. The gasps from the audience when left-wing agenda was mentioned. Male privilege taken seriously. I thought Australians would be immune from all this.


Dazzy, have you seen our Aussie posters here? How are you surprised? Lol:grin2:

I'm still laughing about Sweden, stay in Sweden and kill someone and go to prison. Leave, join a terrorist organization, kill people in brutal ways and come home to free stuff. It boggles the mind!


----------



## Reaper

virus21 said:


> And people wonder why the right wing parties over there are gain power.


I wouldn't trust a tabloid if I were you. 

The quote seems to be misrepresented as it's clear that Anna is talking about defectors. Defectors aren't the same as terrorists. They are former terrorists. One of the biggest recent spokesman against the ISIS and Islam today (Majid Nawaz) is an ISIS deserter / defector. 

Now, I don't trust Sweden to do a good job in determining who are real defectors vs who are terrorists looking to sneak back in - but I do think that after some grilling and maybe a little time served being treated like a criminal and under total government watch, they can be reintegrated. Maybe there's a chance of finding more people like Majid Nawaz which the anti-ISIS side desperately needs as well.



2 Ton 21 said:


> http://www.msn.com/en-us/movies/new...million/ar-AAjchXc?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartanntp
> 
> 
> 
> Because he was a box office draw and she wasn't FFS. Oscars don't mean shit when it comes to box office draw. Tom Cruise, Will Smith, Johnny Depp, Vin Diesel, RDJ, Rock, and Scarlett Johansen have never won Oscars, but they all make a shitload because they are box office draws.
> 
> Notice she doesn't say what movie, who the male star was, who had more lines/screen time, or who she was replaced by.
> 
> Checked Box Office Mojo and her movies average $27,997,326 at the box office. Take away Million Dollar Baby, Insomnia (supporting character), and New Year's Eve (ensemble) and that average drops to $17.4 million per movie. Of course they only offered her half a million. Paying more wasn't worth the investment.


It's a common thread in hollywood that failed actresses will ignore the success of successful actresses and failed male actors after their failure. 

They need something to blame and feminism gives them their excuse. 

Swank made poor career choices herself. Was never a draw like hundreds of other actors and actresses, but gets to make the "I'm discriminated because vagina" excuse since it's the last socially acceptable excuse for being a failure - especially for beautiful white women. Now I'll accept that latinas, asians and blacks have fewer chances of success because they have fewer roles written for them - but for white women that were acclaimed by hollywood with a couple of awards early in her career - she's to blame for it herself, no one else. She was far more celebrated than the vast majority of her own colleagues.


----------



## Kabraxal

Carte Blanche said:


> I wouldn't trust a tabloid if I were you.
> 
> The quote seems to be misrepresented as it's clear that Anna is talking about defectors. Defectors aren't the same as terrorists. They are former terrorists. One of the biggest recent spokesman against the ISIS and Islam today (Majid Nawaz) is an ISIS deserter / defector.
> 
> Now, I don't trust Sweden to do a good job in determining who are real defectors vs who are terrorists looking to sneak back in - but I do think that after some grilling and maybe a little time served being treated like a criminal and under total government watch, they can be reintegrated. Maybe there's a chance of finding more people like Majid Nawaz which the anti-ISIS side desperately needs as well.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a common thread in hollywood that failed actresses will ignore the success of successful actresses and failed male actors after their failure.
> 
> They need something to blame and feminism gives them their excuse.
> 
> Swank made poor career choices herself. Was never a draw like hundreds of other actors and actresses, but gets to make the "I'm discriminated because vagina" excuse since it's the last socially acceptable excuse for being a failure - especially for beautiful white women. Now I'll accept that latinas, asians and blacks have fewer chances of success because they have fewer roles written for them - but for white women that were acclaimed by hollywood with a couple of awards early in her career - she's to blame for it herself, no one else. She was far more celebrated than the vast majority of her own colleagues.


Hollywood is probably one of the last places to cry about the gender gap issue for pay... so many women that have made bank simply because they could compete with guys like Cruise as box office draws. And even today, there are several newer women that are becoming the biggest draws in Hollywood and making Swank look like a whining idiot.


----------



## Reaper

Kabraxal said:


> Hollywood is probably one of the last places to cry about the gender gap issue for pay... so many women that have made bank simply because they could compete with guys like Cruise as box office draws. And even today, there are several newer women that are becoming the biggest draws in Hollywood and making Swank look like a whining idiot.


If ANYONE has a legit case for being relatively paid less is J-Law on the basis of her Hunger Games success. No other leading lady in hollywood has even come close to rivaling her numbers. 

I think though after the relative failure of X-men, I wouldn't be surprised if we're about to head towards multiple J-Law failures. I see her career taking the same turn as Tobey McGuire and Shia Lebouf eventually. Both those men were drawing billions and now can barely find work.


----------



## Kabraxal

Carte Blanche said:


> If ANYONE has a legit case for being relatively paid less is J-Law on the basis of her Hunger Games success. No other leading lady in hollywood has even come close to rivaling her numbers.
> 
> I think though after the relative failure of X-men, I wouldn't be surprised if we're about to head towards multiple J-Law failures. I see her career taking the same turn as Tobey McGuire and Shia Lebouf eventually. Both those men were drawing billions and now can barely find work.


Part of the issue today, and this is for any actor of any sex, is that actors alone are FAR less of a draw than they were 20 years ago. This is the era of the film franchise and that is what is drawing more than any one actor. I don't know if anyone is seeing ads for a movie and going "O, it has Lawrence I must see this!" Like they did for Cruise, Julia Roberts, Sandra Bullock, Will Smith, and Schwarzenegger at their heights. 

But what really makes the gender gap issue ring extremely hollow in this case is that, despite that, the women that prove themselves are getting quite a few chances to earn huge money in acting and in other avenues in Hollywood. Margot Robbie just recieved a pretty big partner like deal with WB in relation to her own studio and producer role and will probably make bank for her future Harley movies. And that is off of two known performances that caught any mainstream attention.... so please Swank, do tell me how oppressed you are instead of accepting you were never that big of a draw.

Sorry, but even your biggest success had very little to do with you... it was a bloody Clint Eastwood movie. You know, one of the biggest names in Hollywood history? Would she be saying this shit if the other actor was Julia Roberts or Bullock instead of a man?


----------



## deepelemblues

The only actor I can think of who people go to his movies specifically to see him is Robert Downey Jr playing Iron Man. And even then it isn't all about Robert Downey Jr, he is the icing on top of the splosions + Gwyneth Paltrow or Scarlett Johanssen looking hot as fuck cake.


----------



## Miss Sally

Swank isn't a draw, she's a good piece to add to a cast but nothing for some major role. 

If she is going to complain, she should complain about how comedians can buy a film studio, make a shit comedy. Write everything off as a business expense, hire your friends and pay minimum costs and make bank if the movie bombs or has minor success. 

The same can be said for crappy hidden cam or found footage horror films. 

Basically the only real money is in blockbusters, garbage comedies with friends or b horror movies. If you're not a top actor and even if you're good, you're not going to make as much as others. It's just the way it is.


----------



## virus21

> NORMAN, Okla. (KFOR) – There are startling accusations against a Norman, Okla. teacher.
> 
> A student said the premise of his lecture stated all white people are racist.
> 
> The Norman North student said the teacher was lecturing on how to “heal the racial divide”.
> 
> She was stunned by what was being taught, so she pulled out her phone and started recording.
> 
> In the audio you can hear the teacher say, “to be white is to be racist, period.”
> 
> The student said she was instantly offended.
> 
> “Half of my family is Hispanic so I just felt like, you know, him calling me racist just because I’m white… I mean, where’s your proof in that,” she said.
> 
> The words that followed were even more shocking to her.
> 
> In the recording you hear the teacher ask, “Am I racist? And I say yea. I don’t want to be. It’s not like I choose to be racist, but do I do things because of the way I was raised?”
> 
> “I felt like he was encouraging people to kind of pick on people for being white,” the student said.
> 
> “Why is it okay to demonize one race to children that you are supposed to be teaching a curriculum to,” her dad asked.
> 
> Norman Public Schools released the following statement regarding the issue:
> 
> “Racism is an important topic that we discuss in our schools. While discussing a variety of philosophical perspectives on culture, race and ethics, a teacher was attempting to convey to students in an elective philosophy course a perspective that had been shared at a university lecture he had attended. We regret that the discussion was poorly handled. When the district was notified of this concern it was immediately addressed. We are committed to ensuring inclusiveness in our schools.” – Dr. Joe Siano, superintendent of Norman Public Schools
> “You start telling someone something over and over again that’s an opinion and they start taking it as fact,” the student said. “So I wanted him to apologize and make it obvious and apparent to everyone that was his opinion.”
> 
> Top News


http://wsls.com/2016/10/18/to-be-white-is-to-be-racist-student-offended-by-teachers-lecture/?utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook_WSLS_10


----------



## Oxidamus

The Dazzler said:


> I can watch it from the UK. The gasps from the audience when left-wing agenda was mentioned. Male privilege taken seriously. I thought Australians would be immune from all this.


:hmm:
@yeahbaby! what are your thoughts on the feminist indoctrination in Victorian schools?


----------



## Stinger Fan

> *Transgender U.S. Air Force Airmen Can Now Skip Physical Fitness Tests*
> 
> Transgender airmen who are “transitioning” are now allowed to skip their physical fitness tests. Secretary of the Air Force Deborah James made it so by releasing the new “Air Force Policy Memorandum for In-Service Transition for Airmen Identifying as Transgender,” on October 6th.
> 
> Transgender Airmen who are in the middle of hormone treatment can ask to skip their physical fitness tests “during their period of transition, prior to a gender marker change in the MilPDS,” if they have already failed a test.
> 
> Deborah James said in a statement, “This is another step in allowing transgender Airmen to serve openly, receive medical care relating to gender transition and allow transgender individuals to join the Air Force…Our strengths as a military are the quality and character of our people, and those things that make us unique are the same things that make us strong.”
> 
> *If a transgender person does fail a fitness test as the gender they are transitioning from then the Airman’s commander must certify that the transgender person “tried to the best of their ability to meet the standards associated with their current gender” that they are transitioning away from.*


http://americanmilitarynews.com/201...dium=facebook&utm_campaign=alt&utm_source=dvf

I don't even know what to say anymore. This is getting out of hand how much they're being catered to just so people wont get called bigots. It's getting so stupid how much people bow down to transgender people.


----------



## virus21

Stinger Fan said:


> http://americanmilitarynews.com/201...dium=facebook&utm_campaign=alt&utm_source=dvf
> 
> I don't even know what to say anymore. This is getting out of hand how much they're being catered to just so people wont get called bigots. It's getting so stupid how much people bow down to transgender people.


Lets see how such behavior bites them on the ass when the glorious armies of Mother Russia come for them. Seriously though, this is so going to backfire like all other Social Justice crap


----------



## ChicagoFit

Stinger Fan said:


> http://americanmilitarynews.com/201...dium=facebook&utm_campaign=alt&utm_source=dvf
> 
> I don't even know what to say anymore. This is getting out of hand how much they're being catered to just so people wont get called bigots. It's getting so stupid how much people bow down to transgender people.


So you're saying that all Private Pyle would have needed to do is tell Gunnery Sergeant Hartman that he was transitioning and he wouldn't have been subjected to the physical fitness requirements or Sgt Hartman's hurtful comments?


----------



## Miss Sally

Stinger Fan said:


> http://americanmilitarynews.com/201...dium=facebook&utm_campaign=alt&utm_source=dvf
> 
> I don't even know what to say anymore. This is getting out of hand how much they're being catered to just so people wont get called bigots. It's getting so stupid how much people bow down to transgender people.


It's the Air Force, they have a woman in charge who's never flown before. You know, woman and all so it's a-okay.


----------



## Reaper

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/741/...sador-for-the-empowerment-of-women-and-girls/



> At a time when issues such as gender parity in senior roles and the prevention of sexual exploitation and abuse of women and girls is at the top of the United Nation’s agenda, including the “He for She” campaign, this appointment is more than surprising.* It is alarming that the United Nations would consider using a character with an overtly sexualized image at a time when the headline news in United States and the world is the objectification of women and girls. The image that Wonder Woman projects (life-size cut outs of which have already appeared at UNHQ) is not culturally encompassing or sensitive –attributes the United Nations expects all its staff members to embody in the core value of respect for diversity.*


Yes, because female sensuality and nakedness is oppressive :kobelol 
I wonder what these cunts wear and how they feel when they go to a beach


----------



## Miss Sally

Carte Blanche said:


> http://www.thepetitionsite.com/741/...sador-for-the-empowerment-of-women-and-girls/
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because female sensuality and nakedness is oppressive :kobelol
> I wonder what these cunts wear and how they feel when they go to a beach


When are they going to give up? There are three major feminist types, the bare your boobs type, the cover up your boobs type and the "I am a trans sort of inbetween thing but still want woman privileges damnit!"


----------



## Reaper

Miss Sally said:


> When are they going to give up? There are three major feminist types, the bare your boobs type, the cover up your boobs type and the "I am a trans sort of inbetween thing but still want woman privileges damnit!"


Yah, I was just contemplating on our failure to label them feminazi's ... At least with the nazis you got consistency of beliefs and a single-minded directive. 

With these guys the only thing consistent about them is that they like to bitch (period).


----------



## Mutant God

Carte Blanche said:


> Yah, I was just contemplating on our failure to label them feminazi's ... At least with the nazis you got consistency of beliefs and a single-minded directive.
> 
> With these guys the only thing consistent about them is that they like to *bitch* (period).


So do we call them bitches then, I bet they will love that lol.


----------



## Miss Sally

Carte Blanche said:


> Yah, I was just contemplating on our failure to label them feminazi's ... At least with the nazis you got consistency of beliefs and a single-minded directive.
> 
> With these guys the only thing consistent about them is that they like to bitch (period).


Well they cannot get on the same page at all. Their movement is completely disorganized and has no clear leader, it's like trying to placate a rampaging horde with no clear leadership, it doesn't work.


----------



## Reaper

Miss Sally said:


> Well they cannot get on the same page at all. Their movement is completely disorganized and has no clear leader, it's like trying to placate a rampaging horde with no clear leadership, it doesn't work.


If this was a sound ideology built upon the scientific method, it wouldn't need leaders - nor would it have disagreement from without nor within.

The reason why so much disagreement exists within feminism (and most of the social sciences) is because they don't follow the scientific method and their "research", methods and therefore ideologies drawn from the conclusions are built upon vagaries, emotional rhetoric and lack of evidence. 

Ask a social scientist to explain his premise and criticize his own ideas and he won't know how.

Oh BTW, this is why intersectional feminists are now directly launching their latest war on science itself - because they want the rest of the world to become as unscientific and illogical as they are.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Carte Blanche said:


> http://www.thepetitionsite.com/741/...sador-for-the-empowerment-of-women-and-girls/
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because female sensuality and nakedness is oppressive :kobelol
> I wonder what these cunts wear and how they feel when they go to a beach


What... :maury

Wonder Woman is a beautiful woman that could kick Superman's ass how the fuck is she a bad role model?


----------



## Reaper

Simply Flawless said:


> What... :maury
> 
> Wonder Woman is a beautiful woman that could kick Superman's ass how the fuck is she a bad role model?


Because she wears a skimpy outfit :lol


----------



## The Dazzler

More Halloween stuff.


> Isaac's Halloween Costume Protocol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each year, Brock University Students’ Union is dedicated to creating Halloween celebrations at Isaac’s Bar and Grill that demonstrates integrity, respect and which honor our diverse student membership on campus who embody wide ranges of cultural backgrounds. At BUSU it is our priority to maintain a campus climate that prevents costumes reinforcing harmful stereotypes around race, gender, culture and mental health from entering our venues.
> 
> The Halloween Costume Vetting Protocol is a way of communicating to students on what is not acceptable, encourage students to be mindful of their costume choices and prevent offensive representations of our friends, family members and co-workers from permeating our spaces in an oppressive and offensive way. *Vetting Halloween costumes isn’t a matter of telling people what to wear*. It’s a matter of paying respect to the stories and experiences of marginalized groups who are depicted in these costumes: their culture, history and lives should never be desecrated, but understood and celebrated. BUSU stands in solidarity by prioritizing that cultures are not costumes.


Sure it isn't.


----------



## virus21

Simply Flawless said:


> What... :maury
> 
> Wonder Woman is a beautiful woman that could kick Superman's ass how the fuck is she a bad role model?


Because it gives out the idea the women can be attractive, healthy and proactive in life and feminists don't want that because people will then tell them not to be fat, useless slobs


----------



## Miss Sally

Carte Blanche said:


> If this was a sound ideology built upon the scientific method, it wouldn't need leaders - nor would it have disagreement from without nor within.
> 
> The reason why so much disagreement exists within feminism (and most of the social sciences) is because they don't follow the scientific method and their "research", methods and therefore ideologies drawn from the conclusions are built upon vagaries, emotional rhetoric and lack of evidence.
> 
> Ask a social scientist to explain his premise and criticize his own ideas and he won't know how.
> 
> Oh BTW, this is why intersectional feminists are now directly launching their latest war on science itself - because they want the rest of the world to become as unscientific and illogical as they are.


What's dangerous is that Feminism is becoming more anti-science and now is pulling in nonwhite issues and the whole trans thing into itself. It's trying to turn everything into a feminist issue. They're now a weird cult.


----------



## virus21

> A social justice warrior at Harvard University literally can’t even with social justice warriors.
> Elizabeth Sun, through an op-ed titled “I am Not Your Enemy” for the school newspaper, The Harvard Crimson, put social justice warriors on blast for their treatment of conservatives and their pre-occupation in “witch-hunting for ‘fake liberals.'”
> 
> Sun, a Chinese American student who comes from the lower-middle class, said she found a home in the social justice community when she started out in the First-Year Urban Program (because “Freshman” is politically incorrect) donating food and debating privilege.
> However, Sun admitted that the SJW movement isn’t perfect, and their standards are impossible to live up to.
> To claim a place in this “accepting” community, I had to think perfectly, talk perfectly, act perfectly, live perfectly. There was no room for unintended marginalization, for career considerations that paid too high, for ignorance towards the ever-expanding set of causes that the social justice movement adopts. As much as I want to sympathize, too much of it is unacceptably exclusive.
> Instead of focusing on the very real “bigots” of this world and tackling head-on the political structures of inequality, the loudest voices of the movement have become preoccupied with witch-hunting for “fake liberals.” There is this strange conviction that only the most extreme versions of a position can be true, and that all minor deviations, all attempts to compromise or to even consider the other side are forms of bigotry.
> The result of this extremity is a tendency to prioritize flashiness over truth. It means that if, as a woman, you suggest that being careful with clothing, especially when walking by yourself, is a good way to reduce the risk of sexual assault, you will be immediately caricatured as blaming women for rape. It means that if you talk about the higher SAT and GPA scores needed for Asian-Americans in college applications in a debate about affirmative action, you will be immediately shut down as trying to pit minorities against each other.
> Using exaggeration and shame to deny the tension of real nuances is both ignorant and irresponsible. No issue that deals with thousands of people can be so crudely simplified. And if my unwillingness to support these exaggerations earns me the ultimate disqualifier of “center-left,” that is the identity I want to embrace. Because this active polarization is more than a Harvard drama—it is a denial of humanity to the rest of this country.
> Sun closed her op-ed by taking a stand that she cannot support the demonization of conservatives, particularly Donald Trump supporters, saying SJWs are “putting someone’s politics above their humanity.”
> I don’t know about you, but Elizabeth Sun may be the “wokest” social justice warrior out there.


http://redalertpolitics.com/2016/10/21/social-justice-warrior-perfectly-explains-whats-wrong-sjws/#GxksOezGdwHfCLcM.99


----------



## deepelemblues

> A social justice warrior at Harvard University literally can’t even with social justice warriors.
> Elizabeth Sun, through an op-ed titled “I am Not Your Enemy” for the school newspaper, The Harvard Crimson, put social justice warriors on blast for their treatment of conservatives and their pre-occupation in “witch-hunting for ‘fake liberals.'”
> 
> Sun, a Chinese American student who comes from the lower-middle class, said she found a home in the social justice community when she started out in the First-Year Urban Program (because “Freshman” is politically incorrect) donating food and debating privilege.
> However, Sun admitted that the SJW movement isn’t perfect, and their standards are impossible to live up to.
> To claim a place in this “accepting” community, I had to think perfectly, talk perfectly, act perfectly, live perfectly. There was no room for unintended marginalization, for career considerations that paid too high, for ignorance towards the ever-expanding set of causes that the social justice movement adopts. As much as I want to sympathize, too much of it is unacceptably exclusive.
> Instead of focusing on the very real “bigots” of this world and tackling head-on the political structures of inequality, the loudest voices of the movement have become preoccupied with witch-hunting for “fake liberals.” There is this strange conviction that only the most extreme versions of a position can be true, and that all minor deviations, all attempts to compromise or to even consider the other side are forms of bigotry.
> The result of this extremity is a tendency to prioritize flashiness over truth. It means that if, as a woman, you suggest that being careful with clothing, especially when walking by yourself, is a good way to reduce the risk of sexual assault, you will be immediately caricatured as blaming women for rape. It means that if you talk about the higher SAT and GPA scores needed for Asian-Americans in college applications in a debate about affirmative action, you will be immediately shut down as trying to pit minorities against each other.
> Using exaggeration and shame to deny the tension of real nuances is both ignorant and irresponsible. No issue that deals with thousands of people can be so crudely simplified. And if my unwillingness to support these exaggerations earns me the ultimate disqualifier of “center-left,” that is the identity I want to embrace. Because this active polarization is more than a Harvard drama—it is a denial of humanity to the rest of this country.
> Sun closed her op-ed by taking a stand that she cannot support the demonization of conservatives, particularly Donald Trump supporters, saying SJWs are “putting someone’s politics above their humanity.”
> I don’t know about you, but Elizabeth Sun may be the “wokest” social justice warrior out there.


Well you dumb broad (OOPS SO SORRY WAIT NO I'M NOT) if you'd ever picked up a fucking history book you'd know that endless purges based on ever-changing standards of ideological purity are an inherent characteristic of Marxist organizations. Like your little social justice clique.


----------



## Reaper

Miss Sally said:


> What's dangerous is that Feminism is becoming more anti-science and now is pulling in nonwhite issues and the whole trans thing into itself. It's trying to turn everything into a feminist issue. They're now a weird cult.


Intersectionality and Intersectional Feminism. I suggest you read them for the lulz.

Those theories are what lies at the core of *all* SJW-ism - and the followers don't even realize this, but this is exactly why they are accused of being cultural marxists.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2016/oct/21/boy-living-life-as-girl-removed-from-mothers-care-high-court-judge



> *Boy ‘living life entirely as a girl’ removed from mother's care by judge*
> 
> Woman who was convinced her son perceived himself as a girl caused seven-year-old ‘significant emotional harm’
> The Royal Courts of Justice in London
> 
> Mr Justice Hayden said his ‘overwhelming impression’ was that the mother ‘believes herself to be fighting for [her son’s] right to express himself as a girl’. Photograph: Anthony Devlin/Press Association
> 
> A seven-year-old boy who was “living life entirely as a girl” has been removed from his mother’s care after a ruling by a high court judge.
> 
> Mr Justice Hayden said the woman had caused her son “significant emotional harm”, and he criticised local authority social services staff responsible for the youngster’s welfare.
> 
> The judge said the woman had been “absolutely convinced” the youngster “perceived himself as a girl” and was determined that he should be a girl. He said the boy was now living with his father, who is separated from the woman. The youngster still saw his mother.
> 
> Hayden said “flares of concern” had been sent from a “whole raft of multi-disciplinary agencies”, and he could not understand why so many concerns had been “disregarded so summarily” by social services staff.
> 
> The judge said social services staff had “moved into wholesale acceptance that [the boy] should be regarded as a girl”. He said he wanted the council to undertake a review of the “social work response” to the case. A council spokesperson said bosses had already begun a review.
> 
> Details of the case emerged on Friday in a ruling by the judge after private hearings in the family division of the high court in London.
> 
> Hayden said no one involved in the case – including the local authority – could be identified. The judge also barred the woman from revealing specifics of the case in any media interviews. He said he was afraid that an information jigsaw could be created that might lead to the boy’s identity being revealed.
> 
> The judge said he had analysed evidence from the boy’s parents, local authority social workers and a psychologist. He indicated the boy’s parents had separated some years ago. The boy had stayed with his mother.
> 
> Family court litigation had started about three years ago after the father raised concerns about not having contact with his son. A lower-ranking judge had authorised a “wide-ranging” inquiry and local authority social services staff had begun investigations.
> 
> The boy’s mother “told me that [he] was ‘living in stealth’ by which was meant, she explained, that he was living life entirely as a girl”, said Hayden. “He dressed, at all times, like a girl and, it transpired, had been registered at a new general practitioner’s as a girl.”
> 
> The judge added: “I was also left in no doubt that [the mother] was absolutely convinced that [the boy] perceived himself as a girl.” Hayden said his “overwhelming impression” was that the woman “believes herself to be to fighting for [her son’s] right to express himself as a girl”.
> 
> He said the woman had told him that the boy “expressed disdain for his penis”. He added: “I consider that [the mother] has caused significant emotional harm to [her son] in her active determination that he should be a girl.”
> 
> Hayden said the boy had settled well in the care of his father and his father’s partner. “I have been told that [the father] and his partner were shocked when they first saw [the boy] by the extent to which he appeared to be a girl, both in appearance and in mannerism,” said the judge. “However, what is striking is how well [the boy] has settled down.”
> 
> The judge added: “I have noted from reports that the boy] has become interested in Power Rangers, SpongeBob, superheroes and is constantly finding new interests … It is striking that most of [the boy’s] interests are male-oriented.
> 
> “I am entirely satisfied, both on the basis of the reports and [the father’s] evidence at this hearing, that he has brought no pressure on (the boy) to pursue masculine interests. [The boy’s] interests and energy are entirely self-motivated.”


Being so PC you don't even question whether a kid might be getting screwed up by mom. Mom says he hates his dick and everyone just goes along with it. Who is anyone to question it? Some parents aren't being supportive, they're just fucked in the head. 

What's funny is these progressive parents use the traditional gender roles they rail against to justify that their kids must be trans. He's playing with dolls, must be a girl. She wants to wear camo, must be a boy. fpalm

This story reminds me of that kid that was on all the morning shows here in America a couple of years ago. Crazy story. 6 year old trans girl wants to use girls' bathroom at school. Mom and dad go on all the talk shows demanding school treat the kid fairly. Media does no background on the parents. Turns out there are a ton of red flags. Mom knew when he was trans at 5 months old when he tried to take his sister's pink blanket. Kid has identified as a girl since 18 months. Turns out mom's a crazy fame seeking bitch with a whipped husband. She solicited trans kids parents to do a documentary on trans kids before this one "decided". Took not prescribed imported Mexican fertility pills to have triplets in a a home pool birth. She also wanted to work with special needs kids before she had kids. Now two of her other her kids have autism and another got brain damage from a respiratory infection when she was a baby. Weird coincidence that. She actually blogged the whole thing while the kid was sick. It was an easily treated infection, but she decided to use "alternative" medicine. Now the kid is a quadriplegic with cerebral palsy, blind in one eye, has epilepsy, and other health problems.

I don't have a problem with anyone that wants to change genders. As long as you don't hurt anyone else, I don't care. But when it's really young kids like this it just seems too early. At that age you don't know shit about what you want for the rest of your life.


----------



## The Dazzler

2 Ton 21 said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2016/oct/21/boy-living-life-as-girl-removed-from-mothers-care-high-court-judge


There's a change.org petition to send him back to his mother. It says 'Justice for a young trans girl that has been taken from her mum & forced to live as a boy'. He is a boy you loonies. :lmao


----------



## virus21

> Kudos to US Education Secretary John King — a black Latino serving under the nation’s first African-American president — for rebuking the NAACP for its misguided slap at charter schools.
> 
> In remarks last week at the National Press Club, King noted that “any arbitrary cap on the growth of high-performing charters is a mistake in terms of our goal of trying to improve opportunity for all kids.”
> 
> King — co-founder of Boston’s Roxbury Prep charter school — slammed the NAACP for standing against educational opportunities for minority children.
> 
> King opposes the group’s effort to place “artificial barriers” on the growth of quality charters — public schools that he calls “drivers of opportunity for kids.”
> 
> In his two terms, President Obama has overseen the expansion of public charters — to the chagrin of many Democrats. According to the National Center for Education Statistics, the number of US charter schools has mushroomed from 3,000 to 6,500.
> 
> Nationwide, 27 percent of charter-school students are black, 30 percent are Hispanic and 35 percent are white. But one key dynamic is in the nation’s cities — where the best of these schools have managed to narrow the racial achievement gap.
> 
> King’s leadership at Roxbury Prep, then New York’s Uncommon Schools network and as education commissioner in New York has helped deliver real results for kids. It’s easy to see why he’s outraged at the NAACP’s call to deny that opportunity to more children.
> 
> Mayor de Blasio and Schools Chancellor Carmen Fariña should heed Secretary King’s progressive call, recognize charters as drivers of opportunity and embrace the drive to double New York City’s charter sector.
> 
> The NAACP, meanwhile, should stop pretending it’s still a civil-rights group.


http://nypost.com/2016/10/22/standing-up-for-civil-rights-against-the-naacp/


----------



## Reaper




----------



## 2 Ton 21

http://www.thewrap.com/amy-schumer-formation-parody-blasted-as-racist-tone-deaf-on-social-media/



> *Amy Schumer ‘Formation’ Parody Blasted as Racist, Tone Deaf (Video)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black feminists and comedy fans go after “Trainwreck” star and Wanda Sykes for appearing in Tidal video
> 
> After a gushing initial response, Amy Schumer‘s recent parody of Beyonce’s “Formation” has been blasted by African Americans, feminists and social media users for its appropriation of black culture.
> 
> The clip was shot in Hawaii during the filming of Schumer’s new comedy, and features her costars Goldie Hawn, Joan Cusack and Wanda Sykes. The women gyrate to Beyonce’s controversial hit, that contains powerful identifying statements from the singer like, “My daddy Alabama / Mama Louisiana / You mix that ***** with that Creole / Make a Texas Bama.”
> 
> Twitter isn’t pleased.
> 
> “There is no possible excuse for @AmySchumer not to know the cultural significance of #Formation for black women.I hope this hurts her career,” said @peacebang.
> 
> “It is weird to me that @amyschumer thought a song about the police killing black people was perfect for a parody,” wrote Twitter user @ndreajohnson.
> 
> “Amy Schumer continues to be trash and disrespectful like she doesn’t have access to open conversations about race and black women,” wrote BooksBakesBio.
> 
> Not only is Schumer accused of cultural appropriation, she dons a T-shirt with the lyric “Texas Bama,” which Time magazine indicates has a painful and very specific history for people of color in America.
> 
> Although representatives for Schumer could not immediately be reached for comment, Schumer responded directly to the criticism on Instagram.
> 
> “You know you that bitch when you cause all this conversation,” Schumer wrote. “Thanks for the exclusive release Tidal! We had so much fun making this tribute. All love and women inspiring each other. #strongertogether.”
> 
> The video, confounding as it may be, was an exclusive on streaming service Tidal, for which Beyonce herself is an exclusive artist and her husband Jay-Z is a stakeholder.
> 
> Comedian Sykes also caught a bit of heat for appearing in the clip alongside her white costars in the comedy, which is set up at 20th Century Fox.
> 
> Read the tweets:
> 
> P.S.
> Wanda…
> We saw you…
> Expect a call…#AmySchumerGottaGoParty pic.twitter.com/B4kf8oTQ75
> 
> — Ariel (@Revinpinkpumps) October 24, 2016
> 
> It is weird to me that @amyschumer thought a song about the police killing black people was perfect for a parody #AmySchumerGottaGoParty
> 
> — Andrea Johnson (@ndreajohnson) October 24, 2016
> 
> There is no possible excuse for @AmySchumer not to know the cultural significance of #Formation for black women.I hope this hurts her career
> 
> — Victoria Weinstein (@peacebang) October 24, 2016
> 
> Also Amy Schumer continues to be trash and disrespectful like she doesn't have access to open conversations about race and black women pic.twitter.com/f7XDGXiVox
> 
> — not your google (@BooksBakesBio) October 24, 2016
> 
> I quit life pic.twitter.com/aCA2fXyuxu
> 
> — I Will Block Ya Mama (@FeministaJones) October 23, 2016
> 
> This has been a long time coming! Walking into the #AmySchumerGottaGoParty like… pic.twitter.com/8DKtlqJnT7
> 
> — Reenaaaargh ???? (@Reena_Rai) October 24, 2016
> 
> Am I at the right house? #AmySchumerGottaGoParty pic.twitter.com/XQCXzAgPfp
> 
> — sarah hanlon (@flatshanlon) October 24, 2016
> 
> Amy Schumer And Goldie Hawn Made A Beyoncé "Formation" Parody https://t.co/cNxLC7PgtO
> I'm definitely about to blow chunks
> 
> — I Will Block Ya Mama (@FeministaJones) October 23, 2016


----------



## virus21

> Left-wing students at the University of California, Berkeley are protesting again. This time, however, these students are calling for “safe spaces” for transgendered people, as well as “spaces of color” at the University (which they already have).
> 
> The protesters are also harassing white students trying to study, barring their path across a key bridge while allowing students of color safe passage.
> 
> –– ADVERTISEMENT ––
> 
> 
> The protest, which began last Friday, blocked Berkeley’s Sather Gate, disrupted studying students in the Student Union, and blocked traffic at the intersection of Telegraph and Bancroft in front of campus.
> 
> Get our exclusive newsletter—the best of Heat Street every day
> 
> email address
> 
> Subscribe
> In video of the protest, the so-called anti-racism protesters were seen denying passage across the bridge to white students — shouting “go around” — while happily allowing students of color to pass through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Mentoring Meets Tech, Dreams Become Reality for Students Across the Country.
> Online mentoring breaks down geographical and physical barriers, reaching students wherever they may be.
> Ad by AT&T
> After blocking the bridge, the protesting students moved towards the front of campus to occupy the front of the student store, because they felt it interfered with their “safe spaces”.
> 
> A notice of eviction is seen being put on the building by students claiming “You are hereby notified by the students of the University of California, Berkeley to vacate the premises immediately. University administration wrongly allocated this two-story facility to a third-party corporations, keeping in line with its intensifying legacy of prioritizing financial profit over student needs.”
> 
> The notice cites a need of safe spaces for trans and students of color because “The work that these student-run spaces produce to recruit and retain students of color and provide support for the LGBTQIIA+ student community is invaluable and must be affirmed by the university.”
> 
> The students ended their letter with an ultimatum: “If you fail to vacate immediately, community action will continue to escalate with the goal of eliminating any revenue generation”, adding that “This space expansion is one step in an ongoing process to remedy the historical devaluation of students of color and LGBTQIA+ students.”
> 
> Some students in the footage said the protesters are “quite childish” adding “I agree with the right to protest, but disrupting the peace of others is not okay”, as protesters disrupted students trying to learn.
> 
> UC Berkeley never disappoints.


http://heatst.com/culture-wars/left-wing-berkeley-protesters-demand-spaces-of-color-harass-white-students-trying-to-pass/


----------



## Martins

Seriously, how long is that fuckin' acronym gonna get?


----------



## Simply Flawless

These dumbnuts want "safe spaces" and to be protected and nurtured yet are the first ones to hurl abuse and send death threats when their needs arent' met. I have ZERO respect for these people


----------



## DesolationRow

It's true... UC Berkeley never disappoints. :aryep
@AryaDark @CamillePunk @Carte Blanche @Miss Sally @virus21


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790554138950168577


----------



## Miss Sally

Martins said:


> Seriously, how long is that fuckin' acronym gonna get?


It will get longer trust me, there is a list with like 56 genders which is odd because most of these people say gender is a social construct so therefore no genders actually exist. They're retarded. Your every day gay people who just want to live their lives like everyone else are probably embarrassed by this lot.

@DesolationRow wow that's actually catching on? I remember seeing a few stories about it in Germany several months ago but all was quiet.. it's pure lunacy! Like the leftist who was raped and gave the wrong info on her attackers because they were migrants. LOL I know that voice! It's AngryForeigner, love his vids, some of the stuff that comes out of Sweden is psychotic.


----------



## DesolationRow

Miss Sally said:


> It will get longer trust me, there is a list with like 56 genders which is odd because most of these people say gender is a social construct so therefore no genders actually exist. They're retarded. Your every day gay people who just want to live their lives like everyone else are probably embarrassed by this lot.
> 
> @DesolationRow wow that's actually catching on? I remember seeing a few stories about it in Germany several months ago but all was quiet.. it's pure lunacy! Like the leftist who was raped and gave the wrong info on her attackers because they were migrants. LOL I know that voice! It's AngryForeigner, love his vids, some of the stuff that comes out of Sweden is psychotic.


:lmao Fifty-six genders. :lmao

Yes, the fellow in this video comments on the German leftist politician who was raped by migrants and lied to police about who was actually guilty of the assault, not wishing to be "racist." 

What we are witnessing is the logical conclusion of liberalism entire, and Western civilization is now gravely imperiled because of it. 

Western women are actually conditioned to loathe "racists"--which is largely a code word for all who oppose the migratory invasion of their homeland--and invite unassimilated "rapists" from an entirely alien culture into their midst. This is pathological mental illness and it needs to be corrected, lest there not be a civilization a century from now.


----------



## Miss Sally

DesolationRow said:


> :lmao Fifty-six genders. :lmao
> 
> Yes, the fellow in this video comments on the German leftist politician who was raped by migrants and lied to police about who was actually guilty of the assault, not wishing to be "racist."
> 
> What we are witnessing is the logical conclusion of liberalism entire, and Western civilization is now gravely imperiled because of it.
> 
> Western women are actually conditioned to loathe "racists"--which is largely a code word for all who oppose the migratory invasion of their homeland--and invite unassimilated "rapists" from an entirely alien culture into their midst. This is pathological mental illness and it needs to be corrected, lest there not be a civilization a century from now.


You can witness it here too, we have posters who think there is zero issue with the mass migration problem and that they're all justified "refugees" and that Islam's ideology isn't any problem. There are also reports of no-go zones popping up and the same posters deny it. This thinking is just as dangerous as the polar opposite, they should realize this is how you get hardcore Nationalists into power is be denying issues and giving special treatment to a certain few.

it's pure insanity!


----------



## DesolationRow

@AryaDark @CamillePunk @Carte Blanche @The Dazzler @Miss Sally @Pratchett @virus21


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790691472966168576
Yep... That's my Cal... 

I'm trying to figure out why some white students are shocked by this. Did they truly convince themselves that all of the expunging of white American historical heroes, the degrading of what had once been their traditional culture, the demonization of European and European-American conquerors and slaveholders, the pulling down of flags and statutes, the tearing down of almost all of their accomplishments unless they involved "anti-racism," were all indicative of something that _wasn't_ leading to this? 

I was literally told a few weeks ago by a black professor at Cal during a guest debate that "thinking of racial issues with any rationality is a sign of 'white privilege'..." 

It's time to get even with ******! I look forward to all of the affirmative action programs mandated by the federal and California state government now that I am a minority! :woo :woo :woo


----------



## Miss Sally

DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark @CamillePunk @Carte Blanche @The Dazzler @Miss Sally @Pratchett @virus21
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790691472966168576
> Yep... That's my Cal...
> 
> I'm trying to figure out why some white students are shocked by this. Did they truly convince themselves that all of the expunging of white American historical heroes, the degrading of what had once been their traditional culture, the demonization of European and European-American conquerors and slaveholders, the pulling down of flags and statutes, the tearing down of almost all of their accomplishments unless they involved "anti-racism," were all indicative of something that _wasn't_ leading to this?
> 
> I was literally told a few weeks ago by a black professor at Cal during a guest debate that "thinking of racial issues with any rationality is a sign of 'white privilege'..."
> 
> It's time to get even with ******! I look forward to all of the affirmative action programs mandated by the federal and California state government now that I am a minority! :woo :woo :woo


How long before their false narrative is taught as fact over actual fact more so than it is now? In 10 years there will be no mention of any white accomplishments other than the bad stuff and that "diversity" is what saved America and that "people of color" are what made America wealthy and have education? Rewriting history is always something that happens with these crazy groups.


----------



## Mutant God

Martins said:


> Seriously, how long is that fuckin' acronym gonna get?


So far I have LGBTQIAPKS


----------



## Martins

Mutant God said:


> So far I have LGBTQIAPKS


Jesus Christ. What do the last three even stand for?


----------



## Mutant God

Martins said:


> Jesus Christ. What do the last three even stand for?


Pansexuals
Kink-Enthusiast
Straight

I made the last one up lol


----------



## Simply Flawless

You cannot ust erase the things white people have done because a few have been dicks. Lets just hate all Germans/Austrians for the shit the Nazis and Hitler did. Lets just hate all Christians because of the Crusades....when will this fucking insane bullshit end


----------



## 2 Ton 21

They don't seem to understand the more letters they add to the acronym, the less people will care.

It's like that old George Carlin bit about changing terms and adding more syllables until no one gives a fuck.


----------



## Miss Sally

2 Ton 21 said:


> They don't seem to understand the more letters they add to the acronym, the less people will care.
> 
> It's like that old George Carlin bit about changing terms and adding more syllables until no one gives a fuck.


Carlin would be considered a bigot and a racist if he were still alive. :crying:


----------



## deepelemblues

Simply Flawless said:


> You cannot ust erase the things white people have done because a few have been dicks. Lets just hate all Germans/Austrians for the shit the Nazis and Hitler did. Lets just hate all Christians because of the Crusades....*when will this fucking insane bullshit end*


When people start getting hurt or killed. Eventually there's gonna be serious violence at one of these things and then the adults will remember they're adults and finally act like fucking adults.

Police standing there watching as people are verbally and physically harassed and intimidated by a crowd, blocking a public thoroughfare (accommodation) in a racist manner... all that shit is illegal. But they don't do anything because the inmates run the asylum. Well they won't be running it forever. Nobody thought the California campuses would be brought back under control in the 60s until Reagan was elected governor in '68 and that was the end of the public authorities taking the "student protester's" shit... same thing will happen again eventually.


----------



## Reaper

deepelemblues said:


> When people start getting hurt or killed. Eventually there's gonna be serious violence at one of these things and then the adults will remember they're adults and finally act like fucking adults.


I was thinking the exact same thing. Unfortunately, no matter which side it happens to, it will only make things worse. 

Even if it was just a singular asylum, shit could have been controlled. It's a massive ideological degredation across western universities with support from local, state and federal governments. This is the kind of thing I've witnessed in muslim medressahs in the 90's. 

Mark my words. It won't be long before these universities with their degrading standards will start churning out small terrorist groups like the universities did during Vietnam. It's the same ideological terrorists that are brainwashing another generation now.


----------



## virus21

And now for some good news



> On October 11th Professor Jordan Peterson held a demonstration at the University of Toronto to voice his concerns about political correctness. As expected, the radicals at the university’s student unions showed up to protest and shut down the professor’s speech. They (sort of) accomplished this by blasting white noise through a public address speaker system that was rented by a student union leader named Cassandra Williams.
> If you’re one of the unfortunate people who relied on mainstream media reports from outlets like CityNews and the Globe & Mail – or the intentionally unbalanced reports by the campus Varsity newspaper – it’s likely you have a complete misunderstanding of what happened that day.
> One of the most memorable moments of the protest was when Rebel Media’s Lauren Southern was assaulted by a trans woman who tried to grab away her microphone. Moments later, a protester who the Internet named “Smugglypuff” blatantly lied to police officers claiming that nothing happened. But Smugglys story doesn’t end there, turns out he/she/xe/ve/thon/hu/ge/zee is now facing criminal charges- but not for the reason you might think.
> Smugglypuff Assaults Peterson Supporter:
> 
> Barbara E. and her partner Bryan T. (last names withheld for safety) heard about Peterson’s protest over social media. Bryan was aware of Peterson’s work and watched the professor’s videos long before he kicked-off his campaign against political correctness. The two live fairly close and walked to the protest with their dogs.
> An article published in the Varsity quoted an anonymous source who claimed that the couple “seemed to be identifying themselves as white supremacists.” When I asked Barbara to respond to this accusation during our first conversation, she responded saying “For the record, I despise white supremacists. I stand up against all hate groups”. Bryan confirmed he shared the same world view.
> Having spoken with Barbara and Bryan it’s bleeding obvious this accusation was complete nonsense. As we’ll discuss in more depth in my upcoming article on journalistic malpractice, Peterson’s opponents had no problems telling boldfaced lies to support their position- and the media put little-to-no effort into determining the truth.
> Barbara explained that her assault occurred shortly after someone pulled the fire alarm in the Sid Smith building (this wasn’t the first time I’ve seen one pulled at a UofT protest). Black Lives Matter black supremacist Yursa Khogali was screaming at and advancing on one of Peterson’s supporters and Barbara decided to film it with her mobile phone. Smugglypuff’s girlfriend started taunting and getting aggressive towards Barbara after that. Then, out of nowhere, Smuggly attacked Barbara from behind and eventually grabbed and ran away with her phone.
> Wesley Williams's sees himself as the "death of the palefaces" (2015)
> Wesley Williams sees himself as the “death of the palefaces” (Photo: 2015)
> As Barbara ran towards her alleged assailant to recover her phone, Peterson opponents Wesley Williams (a.k.a. Qaiser Ali) and his sibling Cassandra Williams started chasing her down. Lauren Southern started calling out for the police, yelling out “yellow hat!” as they ran into the building. Smugglypuff eventually threw down Barbara’s phone- smashing it on the floor.
> The assault resulted in an abrasion and some bruises on Barbara’s elbow, and more on her jaw as a result of being hit by her own phone. She originally made her complaint to campus police. But as assault charges are outside their paygrade (their performance during the protest was poor), the case was eventually handed over to the Toronto Police Service. Smuggly was later arrested and charged with assault.
> The circumstances of Smuggly’s release are unclear, but it’s assumed he/she/xe/ve/thon/hu/ge/zee was released with a promise to appear in court.
> Smugglypuff Unmasked:
> Smugglypuff Cartman meme
> Smugglypuff Cartman meme
> Smugglypuff became an Internet meme after he/she/xe/ve/thon/hu/ge/zee/etc was caught lying to the police and flipping a bird at Rebel Media’s camera. There was a lot of speculation about what Smuggly’s name was, but it can now be confirmed. Her birth name was Valerie Williamson, but as a female-to-male trans person he (I’m assuming the pronoun, please don’t charge me with a hate crime) now goes by the name of Theo Williamson.
> 
> 
> As with almost all of the counterprotest’s organizers are or have been in the past (as with one of the mainstream journalists who misreported on the event), Williamson is an elected student representative. It was announced on October 1st that she’s assumed the role of Equity officer with the UofT’s New College Student Council. Coincidentally (or not), Yusra Khogali held the same position with the UTSU.
> Like Khogali (the anti-racism activist who called a black man a “****” during the protest), Williamson is also a bit of a hypocrite. A week after he assaulted Barbara and smashed her phone, Williamson explained to the campus newspaper The Strand how Peterson’s words made her feel unsafe on campus:
> “The biggest impact was that it made me feel unsafe and anxious on campus, as it gives other people with the same dehumanizing opinions an opportunity to speak out and cause more violence towards the trans community. I used to feel safe walking around UofT, but now I’m finding myself checking over my shoulder more often in case someone feels compelled to cause me harm. I am ashamed and disappointed that UofT would not realize the violence that Peterson’s actions have caused.”
> Says the person who lied to the police about an on-campus attack and is facing criminal charges for assault…
> 
> High School Hate Crime?
> Yes, but is she telling the truth?
> Yes, but is she telling the truth?
> Prior to enrolling at the UofT, Williamson was a student at the St. Anne Catholic High School in Belle River Ontario. Interestingly, Bryan told me yesterday that he had a relative who used to work at the same school.
> In December 2015 there was an incident at the school where an unknown person(s) spray painted offensive messages that “targeted the lesbian, gay, bisexual and transgender community.” Williamson was a member of the school’s Gay-Straight Alliance and, along with other classmates was featured in a story by CTV News Windsor.
> Curiously, the graffiti was discovered on the first day of exams.
> The Ontario Provincial Police were called in, but it’s uncertain if they had any results. That said, considering how Williamson was filmed by Rebel Media making a false report to campus police, it raises the question whether or not she was telling the whole story back in 2015. Could it have been a lie or a hoax? It’s not out of the question, particularly after seeing all of the lies and misinformation spread at the UofT protest.
> The students definitely benefited from the incident. In 2016 the Gay-Straight Alliance was presented with the Premier’s Award for Accepting Schools for their role in “reducing negativity and discrimination and in raising awareness of LGBTQ issues in the school environment.”


http://www.genuinewitty.com/2016/10/23/exclusive-uoft-free-speech-opponent-arrested-for-assault-feat-smugglypuff/


----------



## Miss Sally

virus21 said:


> And now for some good news
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.genuinewitty.com/2016/10/23/exclusive-uoft-free-speech-opponent-arrested-for-assault-feat-smugglypuff/


Great news! Also if anyone watches the video, people were getting violent for seriously no reason. What was ironic is that many supporters of the Professor were nonwhite and many of the protesters were white. Ha! They woudn't let them speak or anything, I thought voices of color matter? 


Oh that's right only if they agree with you! :wink2:


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak

virus21 said:


> And now for some good news
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.genuinewitty.com/2016/10/23/exclusive-uoft-free-speech-opponent-arrested-for-assault-feat-smugglypuff/


How dare they use white noise, they should be using noise of color! And I bet it was a straight, cisgender, male white noise too... where is the diversity? :honoraryblack

Jordan Peterson is pretty great though, started listening to his lectures recently on youtube.


----------



## The Dazzler

I don't get why normal students don't stand up to the SJWs. When they're bullying people because they're the wrong skin colour, that's the time to do or say something. How far will they be allowed to go? Calling for safe spaces while doing shit like this. Are they for real? :no:

Off topic but this pic was in the Guardian UK. Only 16 years old.









They grow up so fast. :hogan


----------



## Miss Sally

The Dazzler said:


> I don't get why normal students don't stand up to the SJWs. When they're bullying people because they're the wrong skin colour, that's the time to do or say something. How far will they be allowed to go? Calling for safe spaces while doing shit like this. Are they for real? :no:
> 
> Off topic but this pic was in the Guardian UK. Only 16 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They grow up so fast. :hogan


Most people avoid conflict and these SJWs are pretty much baiting because they know that if someone gets upset and has had enough they have the media on their side, the school and a plethora of outrage on the net. Knowing these weak politicians, they'd probably charge the person fed up with a hate crime. The SJWs know they have nothing to worry about because everything is stacked in their favor.

The only way this changes is if the real Left denounces them, Politicians stop placating to them and the school looks the other way when retaliation happens. It will happen eventually SJWs eat their own so eventually there will be a schism and they'll fuck with the wrong person with the right connections.


----------



## Reaper




----------



## Pratchett

Wait, there is an _actual _*Social Justice Tribunal *somewhere on the North American continent???









And they are going to "hear" a case where a person is accused of being "mean and unfair-minded"???









And determine that person's future as a working professional in the educational community?










There literally is no way that any person with more than 2 brain cells to rub together can defend this bullshit. :no:


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Was listening to comedian Luis J. Gomez's podcast and the guest was Indian-American comedian Akaash Singh.

Big part of it was discussing his video that's going viral. It's been up for four years, but only went viral recently. It's him doing stand up. Audience got in free. he's dealing with a black female heckler that considered his joke offensive. The joke that set her off isn't in the video. He said the premise of the joke was "minorities are never history majors since the American history books only have shitty stuff about them". He starts it with "Minorities generally don't like history". She stops him right there. She starts yelling about about him saying offensive racist things. That's where the video picks up.






:damn

He said he was glad there was another black female near the stage that was laughing since it gave the mostly white audience permission to laugh at him smashing the heckler.

This is the podcast if anyone wants to hear it. Warning it's really NSFW. Stuff about the video starts at about 4:35 and then again at 14:26


----------



## virus21

You want to know how to have a trigger free Halloween?


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

virus21 said:


> You want to know how to have a trigger free Halloween?


I saw on my FB feed somebody had shared a "Culture, NOT Costume" picture of a Native American, Japanese, Mexican, and African American all wearing their cultural and ancestral dress.

They failed to include the Renaissance/Medieval European dresses and costumes people seem to wear even if they're not part of that culture, because reasons. :mj


----------



## DOPA

If a safe spaced Halloween means no Lauren Southern in a police uniform then I have to be vehemently against it .

In all seriousness though, another great video from Rebel Media showing the ridiculousness of cultural appropriation theory.


----------



## The Dazzler

This is too dumb. She had to delete her Medium account because of the backlash. :laugh:


> *My first virtual reality groping*
> Last week *I was groped in virtual reality*. Did you know that could happen? I didn't, but now I'm all the wiser.
> 
> While visiting my brother-in-law last weekend, we decided to check out his HTC Vive, a virtual reality system. My husband and I stood in his home in Redwood City, on an idyllic 80-degree day, the three of us taking turns on the Vive.
> 
> A few minutes later I started a new QuiVr game, and hit multiplayer mode. In multiplayer mode, other real-time players appear beside you. Every player looks nearly identical with a floating helmet, a persistent bow in one hand, and another free-floating hand. Keep that free-floating hand in the back of your mind.
> 
> In between a wave of zombies and demons to shoot down, I was hanging out next to BigBro442, waiting for our next attack. Suddenly, *BigBro442's disembodied helmet faced me dead-on. His floating hand approached my body, and he started to virtually rub my chest.*
> 
> *"Stop!" I cried. I must have laughed from the embarrassment and the ridiculousness of the situation. Women, after all, are supposed to be cool, and take any form of sexual harassment with a laugh. But I still told him to stop.*
> 
> This goaded him on, and even when I turned away from him, *he chased me around, making grabbing and pinching motions near my chest. Emboldened, he even shoved his hand toward my virtual crotch and began rubbing.*
> 
> *There I was, being virtually groped in a snowy fortress with my brother-in-law and husband watching.*
> 
> Remember that little digression I told you about how the hundred-foot drop looked so convincing? Yeah. Guess what. *The virtual groping feels just as real*. Of course, you're not physically being touched, just like you're not actually one hundred feet off the ground, but it's still scary as hell.
> 
> My high from earlier plummeted. I went from the god who couldn't fall off a ledge to a powerless woman being chased by an avatar named BigBro442.
> 
> I wasn't as experienced a player as BigBro442.* Everywhere I ran, he appeared beside me, ready to grope as soon as the zombie wave was over*. I'd had enough. With a final parting obscenity, I yanked the headset off my face and stood back in the sunny, familiar room of my brother-in-law's home.
> 
> What had just happened? I hadn't lasted 3 minutes in multiplayer without getting virtually groped.
> 
> What's worse *is that it felt real, violating*. This sounds ludicrous to anyone who hasn't stood on that virtual reality ledge and looked down, but if you have, you might start to understand. The *public virtual chasing and groping happened a full week ago and I'm still thinking about it*.
> 
> As VR becomes increasingly real, how do we decide what crosses the line from an annoyance to an *actual assault*? Eventually we're going to need rules to tame the wild, wild west of VR multiplayer. Or is this going to be yet another space that women do not venture into?


----------



## Miss Sally

Oda Nobunaga said:


> I saw on my FB feed somebody had shared a "Culture, NOT Costume" picture of a Native American, Japanese, Mexican, and African American all wearing their cultural and ancestral dress.
> 
> They failed to include the Renaissance/Medieval European dresses and costumes people seem to wear even if they're not part of that culture, because reasons. :mj


What's funny about this is that Anime and many games from Asia feature lots of European Medieval culture, armor, stories etc and nobody gives a fuck. Like seriously everyone is like wow that's cool! I don't think there has ever been a triggered white person by it. Yet do the same thing with other cultures and suddenly it's soooo bad!


----------



## deepelemblues

Miss Sally said:


> What's funny about this is that Anime and many games from Asia feature lots of European Medieval culture, armor, stories etc and nobody gives a fuck. Like seriously everyone is like wow that's cool! I don't think there has ever been a triggered white person by it. Yet do the same thing with other cultures and suddenly it's soooo bad!


cosplay was invented by americans in 1908 

pls stop appropriating our culture japan


----------



## Miss Sally

deepelemblues said:


> cosplay was invented by americans in 1908
> 
> pls stop appropriating our culture japan


So was animation but weeaboos don't accept that.


----------



## Pratchett

The Dazzler said:


> This is too dumb. She had to delete her Medium account because of the backlash. :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> *My first virtual reality groping*
> Last week I was groped in virtual reality. Did you know that could happen? I didn't, but now I'm all the wiser.
> 
> While visiting my brother-in-law last weekend, we decided to check out his HTC Vive, a virtual reality system. My husband and I stood in his home in Redwood City, on an idyllic 80-degree day, the three of us taking turns on the Vive.
> 
> A few minutes later I started a new QuiVr game, and hit multiplayer mode. In multiplayer mode, other real-time players appear beside you. Every player looks nearly identical with a floating helmet, a persistent bow in one hand, and another free-floating hand. Keep that free-floating hand in the back of your mind.
> 
> In between a wave of zombies and demons to shoot down, I was hanging out next to BigBro442, waiting for our next attack. Suddenly, BigBro442's disembodied helmet faced me dead-on. His floating hand approached my body, and he started to virtually rub my chest.
> 
> "Stop!" I cried. I must have laughed from the embarrassment and the ridiculousness of the situation. Women, after all, are supposed to be cool, and take any form of sexual harassment with a laugh. But I still told him to stop.
> 
> This goaded him on, and even when I turned away from him, he chased me around, making grabbing and pinching motions near my chest. Emboldened, he even shoved his hand toward my virtual crotch and began rubbing.
> 
> There I was, being virtually groped in a snowy fortress with my brother-in-law and husband watching.
> 
> Remember that little digression I told you about how the hundred-foot drop looked so convincing? Yeah. Guess what. The virtual groping feels just as real. Of course, you're not physically being touched, just like you're not actually one hundred feet off the ground, but it's still scary as hell.
> 
> My high from earlier plummeted. I went from the god who couldn't fall off a ledge to a powerless woman being chased by an avatar named BigBro442.
> 
> I wasn't as experienced a player as BigBro442. Everywhere I ran, he appeared beside me, ready to grope as soon as the zombie wave was over. I'd had enough. With a final parting obscenity, I yanked the headset off my face and stood back in the sunny, familiar room of my brother-in-law's home.
> 
> What had just happened? I hadn't lasted 3 minutes in multiplayer without getting virtually groped.
> 
> What's worse is that it felt real, violating. This sounds ludicrous to anyone who hasn't stood on that virtual reality ledge and looked down, but if you have, you might start to understand. The public virtual chasing and groping happened a full week ago and I'm still thinking about it.
> 
> As VR becomes increasingly real, how do we decide what crosses the line from an annoyance to an actual assault? Eventually we're going to need rules to tame the wild, wild west of VR multiplayer. Or is this going to be yet another space that women do not venture into?
Click to expand...

So if you get sexually "touched" in VR, it feels "real" to you?

This sounds like the best advertisement that VR supported tech could ever hope for. :mj4

inb4 the porn industry has another boom. :lmao


----------



## RavishingRickRules

Not sure this is the right thread but it seems like the "anti-SJW" thread so it's as good a place as any. Anyone here every heard of "anti-natalists?" I have to admit I was ignorant of this particular "social justice movement" (does that qualify really? I dunno.) Came across a post on a vegan friend's wall with a whole mess of vegans and other "social justice" types arguing because half of them are "anti natalists" and apparently one member of their community had shared the following picture. How the fuck is this a thing? I swear some people need beating upside the head, actually shocked me, and not much does that these days.


----------



## Miss Sally

RavishingRickRules said:


> Not sure this is the right thread but it seems like the "anti-SJW" thread so it's as good a place as any. Anyone here every heard of "anti-natalists?" I have to admit I was ignorant of this particular "social justice movement" (does that qualify really? I dunno.) Came across a post on a vegan friend's wall with a whole mess of vegans and other "social justice" types arguing because half of them are "anti natalists" and apparently one member of their community had shared the following picture. How the fuck is this a thing? I swear some people need beating upside the head, actually shocked me, and not much does that these days.


I am honestly at a loss for words, what are these people?


----------



## Reaper

The Dazzler said:


> This is too dumb. She had to delete her Medium account because of the backlash. :laugh:


TBH, for the first time, I'm actually gonna side with an SJW. I think it is inappropriate in a setting where it's not expected. It's not like she signed up for a sex game or knew that it's a sex game. 

Sure, it doesn't require a movement to put an end to all this - but I do think that groping avatars that are not expecting it is inappropriate at their worst.

I stay away from multi-player games because there is a lot of inappropriate behavior going on and that's my personal choice to keep myself away from such an environment. I don't want it to be safe for me, but I'd rather be on the side of the people don't want to deal with inappropriate behavior than those who I personally consider shits (which would be most of the online gamer community).

This girl wasn't expecting it so her complaint is imo fair.


----------



## RavishingRickRules

Miss Sally said:


> I am honestly at a loss for words, what are these people?


Apparently, people who think that birth is wrong and causes more suffering to the world, so it's better not to breed. So they celebrate miscarriages as a "happy occasion." Many of them are also vegans which is a whole other mess of weird, I thought vegans were supposed to be "pro life" with pretty much everything but I guess some of them missed that memo? I think this is actually the first of the "SJW movements" I've encountered that I can't even understand where the fuck it came from. I can understand why feminism started, though I think it ended up in a pretty scary place. I can understand BLM, though I don't necessarily agree with a lot of their methods or actions. I can understand LGBTQ activists, I have tons of gay friends and have seen the abuse and prejudice they face. Anti-fascists? cool, makes sense. But these people aren't even nutjobs who evolved out of people fighting oppression in any way, they're just fuckin nutjobs. If I ever see someone making fun of miscarriages and children dying I will almost certainly get in trouble for my resulting actions. Shit.


----------



## Reaper

Miss Sally said:


> I am honestly at a loss for words, what are these people?


Anti-natalism would be the opposite of SJW-ism actually since it's policing of the self as opposed to fascism. Anti-natlists refuse to reproduce, but they don't go around protesting couples who do want to reproduce. The point of anti-natalism is to counter the possibility of exposure to a human to harm simply by virtue of that human existing. It's an extreme conclusion to the paradox of existence innately causing suffering no doubt. But it's not an SJW position.


----------



## RavishingRickRules

Carte Blanche said:


> Anti-natalism would be the opposite of SJW-ism actually since it's policing of the self as opposed to fascism. Anti-natlists refuse to reproduce, but they don't go around protesting couples who do want to reproduce. The point of anti-natalism is to counter the possibility of exposure to a human to harm simply by virtue of that human existing. It's an extreme conclusion to the paradox of existence innately causing suffering no doubt. But it's not an SJW position.


Someone might wanna give that memo to the whole mess of them I've just encountered online celebrating miscarriages and attacking their supposed "community" for having children. About 10 or so of them spam-lynched this one girl because she has 3 kids, basically spewing bile and attacking her for the crime of reproducing. Seems like some elements of the movement may have gone the way of the feminists...


----------



## Reaper

RavishingRickRules said:


> Someone might wanna give that memo to the whole mess of them I've just encountered online celebrating miscarriages and attacking their supposed "community" for having children. About 10 or so of them spam-lynched this one girl because she has 3 kids, basically spewing bile and attacking her for the crime of reproducing. Seems like some elements of the movement may have gone the way of the feminists...


Not all assholes you encounter online are SJW's. 

Social Justice is limited to social equality (socialist "equalism"), breaking down the patriarchy, economic redistribution, and breaking down the barriers to social mobility). 

Anti-natalists that shame couples for having children would belong with extreme moralists and not necessarily social justice. Sure they could hold social justice morality as well and there would be some overlap. 

We had a vegan anti-natalist on this forum who was also anti-feminist and anti-theist.


----------



## RavishingRickRules

Carte Blanche said:


> Not all assholes you encounter online are SJW's.
> 
> Social Justice is limited to social equality (socialist "equalism"), breaking down the patriarchy, economic redistribution, and breaking down the barriers to social mobility).
> 
> Anti-natalists that shame couples for having children would belong with extreme moralists and not necessarily social justice. Sure they could hold social justice morality as well and there would be some overlap.
> 
> We had a vegan anti-natalist on this forum who was also anti-feminist and anti-theist.


Yeah that's why I had the "does that even qualify?" In my first post, I wasn't sure. Just thought it was crazy to see, especially within a group of social justice types all arguing with each other. I thought some of these people were crazy seeing them react to the rest of us but seeing them with each other is a whole new level of "triggered." The jargon they use is insane, they REALLY seem to love their labels. This was all kicking off from a community of vegans my friend is a part of.


----------



## The Dazzler

Carte Blanche said:


> TBH, for the first time, I'm actually gonna side with an SJW. I think it is inappropriate in a setting where it's not expected. It's not like she signed up for a sex game or knew that it's a sex game.
> 
> Sure, it doesn't require a movement to put an end to all this - but I do think that groping avatars that are not expecting it is inappropriate at their worst.


The backlash isn't because people agree with the groper. There's no bodies in the game (sorry for not explaining in my last post). Just a helmet, bow and two gloves. All she sees is a hand moving in front of her. There's nothing for him to grope. She may as well say he stepped on her foot. It's mental.


----------



## Reaper

The Dazzler said:


> The backlash isn't because people agree with the groper. There's no bodies in the game (sorry for not explaining in my last post). Just a helmet, bow and two gloves. All she sees is a hand moving in front of her. There's nothing for him to grope. She may as well say he stepped on her foot. It's mental.


I can still see why it would be unsettling. Have to acknowledge that women's brains are wired differently. Now a lot of women do complain about bullshit reasons but it sounds like this would be unsettling in the virtual reality world especially where VR does seem more real to some than others.


----------



## The Dazzler

Carte Blanche said:


> I can still see why it would be unsettling. Have to acknowledge that women's brains are wired differently. Now a lot of women do complain about bullshit reasons but it sounds like this would be unsettling in the virtual reality world especially where VR does seem more real to some than others.


I haven't tried vr but I find it hard to believe it could be anything like the real thing. I'm male though and it was a long time ago for me. Maybe she's still traumatised and was reliving her past assault. I can understand her being upset. I hate trolls on multiplayer. Like you I avoid it.


----------



## virus21




----------



## 2 Ton 21

http://www.thecollegefix.com/post/29680/



> *University of Texas issues 29-point checklist on offensive Halloween costumes*
> 
> Even themes approved by school ‘can be carried out incorrectly’
> 
> Leave your cowboy boots and Hawaiian leis at home this Halloween unless you want to hear from University of Texas-Austin administrators.
> 
> Sorority and Fraternity Life, part of the Office of the Dean of Students, issued its updated “costume and theme resource guide” last week, instructing UT Greeks to avoid Halloween party costumes and themes that may “appropriate another culture or experience.”
> 
> It’s one of many school-sponsored guides or checklists recently given to the nation’s college students, particularly members of fraternities and sororities, telling them what they can and can’t wear in the runup to Halloween.
> 
> Though schools generally don’t list penalties for wearing a costume considered offensive, a Greek official at Pennsylvania’s Gettysburg College went so far as to warn fellow Greeks their chapters could be shut down if they wear the wrong costumes.
> 
> Don’t think about ‘sensationalizing’ transgender celebrities
> 
> The UT-Austin document informs students right away that their costume and theme choices will be scrutinized year-round, not just for Halloween.
> 
> It advises them to keep themed social events “safe, appropriate, and fun,” and to avoid offending other subcultures by obeying a 29-point checklist.
> 
> The guide encourages students to avoid “exotic” or “unique” themes, especially those which may reference a “living culture” or “current subculture.” It suggests that “sensationalizing” transgender celebrities such as Laverne Cox and Caitlyn Jenner will be frowned upon.
> 
> “Have we consulted with ‘experts?’ Is it educational?” the guide advises students in the event they decide to portray a culture. Such “experts” include “community leaders or faculty.”
> 
> Students should also be careful to avoid “utilizing generic store-bought costumes” that may not be fully “authentic” if the theme is cultural, the guide says. It suggests hosting a “non-social event” if students want to “educate” each other about a culture.
> 
> It lists 11 separate “harmful” themes, including any “generalized representation” of Asian culture or “Indigenous” cultures, such as “Cowboys and Indians,” as well as “tropical” or “fiesta.”
> 
> The guide provides mixed messages when it comes to cultures associated with white people. “Harmful” themes include “Golf Pros & Tennis Hoes,” “Trailer Trash” and “Chicks and Hicks,” but the guide approvingly cites “Catalina Yacht Mixer or ‘Preppy’” in a section on suggested themes that also includes “Rep Your Favorite Team” and “Alphabet Theme.”
> 
> Reflecting the guide’s overall tone of warning, however, students are admonished to consider how even the themes explicitly endorsed by the guide “can be carried out incorrectly” if party planners don’t provide “information about costuming.”*
> 
> Bias response team asks students to report ‘party with a racist theme’*
> 
> A spokesperson for the Office of the Dean of Students told The College Fix the resource guide was shared with all “student organizations who host thematic social events,” not just Greek life, and that it’s posted on the dean’s website “year-round.”
> 
> The document does not represent “rules or policies of the university,” but “students can expect to be accountable to their peers for how they represent themselves and our campus,” she said without elaborating.
> 
> One such way students can hold each other accountable is by reporting bias incidents to the Division of Diversity and Community Engagement’s Campus Climate Response Team.
> 
> The first potential example of bias on the reporting page is: “Do you know of a student organization hosting a party with a racist theme?”
> 
> The dean’s spokesperson has yet to answer a Fix query on whether UT-Austin’s response to bias incident reports is anything like the new reporting process at the University of Wisconsin-Madison.
> 
> That revised policy received the blessing of the Foundation for Individual Rights in Education for narrowing the definition of “bias and hate” and removing punitive or even educational consequences for targets of bias complaints.
> 
> The UT resource guide drew criticism from Allison Peregory, communications director for UT’s Young Conservatives of Texas chapter. “There are certainly costumes people decide to wear on Halloween that are in poor taste, but the people who decide to wear these costumes have the right to do so,” she told The Fix in an email.
> 
> ‘It hurts recruitment, hurts our image’ – and could shut us down
> 
> Gettysburg College Greek life is on such thin ice that one complaint about costumes could sink an entire chapter, a high-ranking Greek official suggested in a Thursday email obtained by The Fix.
> 
> Writing on behalf of the Greek Committee on Equity and Inclusion, formed on campus last spring, Sigma Chi Consul Chandler Robertson told Greek members that he “cannot emphasize enough how important it is that you be cautious” in choosing a Halloween costume.
> 
> “There exists a perception of Greek organizations as backward thinking, and prone to incidents of bias,” he said. “We know this is not true; that does not matter, however. The perception of others is our reality, whether this is fair or not.”
> 
> Robertson reminded Greeks that “people who might not go out often will likely make it to fraternities this weekend,” and they might be offended by a member’s costume: “It hurts recruitment, hurts our image, and isn’t worth the problems it can cause for your organization.”
> 
> Even stopping to think about whether a costume might offend someone means “it is not worth the risk” to the entire chapter, he said.
> 
> “There are chapters across the country that no longer exist because of bias incidents,” Robertson continued. “I do not want to see that happen here, and I believe we are all committed enough to making our campus a better place that we can make it through this weekend without incident.”


----------



## virus21

2 Ton 21 said:


> http://www.thecollegefix.com/post/29680/


Oh, just ban Halloween altogether. In fact, ban all holidays because someone might be fucking offended.


----------



## The Dazzler

How do the other students put up with it? It's just Halloween. It's meant to be fun. Imagine having to deal with these people everyday.


----------



## Simply Flawless

RavishingRickRules said:


> Not sure this is the right thread but it seems like the "anti-SJW" thread so it's as good a place as any. Anyone here every heard of "anti-natalists?" I have to admit I was ignorant of this particular "social justice movement" (does that qualify really? I dunno.) Came across a post on a vegan friend's wall with a whole mess of vegans and other "social justice" types arguing because half of them are "anti natalists" and apparently one member of their community had shared the following picture. How the fuck is this a thing? I swear some people need beating upside the head, actually shocked me, and not much does that these days.


Shame her mother didn't miscarry her one less dumbass festering on the earth


----------



## virus21

> An NYU professor crusading against political correctness and student coddling was booted from the classroom last week after his colleagues complained about his “incivility,” The Post has learned.
> 
> Liberal studies prof Michael Rectenwald, 57, said he was forced Wednesday to go on paid leave for the rest of the semester.
> 
> “They are actually pushing me out the door for having a different perspective,” the academic told The Post.
> 
> Rectenwald launched an undercover Twitter account called Deplorable NYU Prof on Sept. 12 to argue against campus trends like “safe spaces,” “trigger warnings” and other aspects of academia’s growing PC culture.
> 
> He chose to be anonymous, he explained in one of his first tweets, because he was afraid “the PC Gestapo would ruin me” if he put his name .behind his conservative ideas on the famously liberal campus.
> 
> “I remember once on my Facebook I posted a story about a kid who changed his pronoun to ‘His Majesty’ because I thought it was funny,” he told The Post. “Then I got viciously attacked by 400 people. This whole milieu is nauseating. I grew tired of it, so I made the account.”
> 
> On Oct. 11, Rectenwald used his .Internet alter ego to criticize “safe spaces” — the recent campus trend of “protecting” students from uncomfortable speech — as “at once a hall of mirrors and a rubber room.”
> 
> Two weeks ago he posted on his “anti-PC” feed a photo of a flyer put out by NYU resident advisers telling students how to avoid wearing potentially offensive Halloween costumes.
> 
> “The scariest thing about Halloween today is . . . the liberal totalitarian costume surveillance,” he wrote.
> 
> “It’s an alarming curtailment of free expression to the point where you can’t even pretend to be something without authorities coming down on you in the universities,” Rectenwald told The Post.
> 
> But the Twitter feed soon sparked a “witch hunt” by the growing army of “social justice warriors,” he said. And so, when he was approached on Twitter by a reporter with the Washington Square News, NYU’s student newspaper, the untenured assistant professor agreed to an interview.
> 
> “I thought there was nothing objectionable about what I had said,” he told The Post.
> 
> “My contention is that the trigger warning, safe spaces and bias hot-line reporting is not politically correct. It is insane,” he told the student paper in an interview published Monday.
> 
> But Rectenwald says he began getting “dirty looks” in his department and on Wednesday figured out why: A 12-person committee calling itself the Liberal Studies Diversity, Equity and Inclusion Working Group, including two deans, published a letter to the editor in the same paper.
> 
> ‘Academic freedom: It’s great, as long as you don’t use it.’
> - Michael Rectenwald
> “As long as he airs his views with so little appeal to evidence and civility, we must find him guilty of illogic and incivility in a community that predicates its work in great part on rational thought and the civil exchange of ideas,” they wrote.
> 
> “We seek to create a dynamic community that values full participation. Such efforts are not the ‘destruction of academic integrity’ Professor Rectenwald suggests, but rather what make possible our program’s approach to global studies,” they argued.
> 
> Rectenwald likened the attack to “a Salem witch trial. They took my views personally. I never even mentioned them and I never even said NYU liberal studies program. I was talking about academia at large.”
> 
> The same day that letter was published, Rectenwald was summoned to a meeting with his department dean and an HR representative, he says.
> 
> “They claimed they were worried about me and a couple people had expressed concern about my mental health,” Rectenwald told The Post.
> 
> The leave has “absolutely zero to do with his Twitter account or his opinions on issues of the day,” said NYU spokesman Matt Nagel, refusing to elaborate on the reason.
> 
> But Rectenwald is disheartened.
> 
> “I’m afraid my academic career is over,” he said . “Academic freedom: It’s great, as long as you don’t use it.”


http://nypost.com/2016/10/30/nyu-professor-who-opposed-pc-culture-gets-booted-from-classroom/


----------



## deepelemblues

http://www.thecollegefix.com/post/29719/



> For 11 years, Professor Duke Pesta gave quizzes to his students at the beginning of the school year to test their knowledge on basic facts about American history and Western culture.
> 
> The most surprising result from his 11-year experiment? Students’ overwhelming belief that slavery began in the United States and was almost exclusively an American phenomenon, he said.
> 
> “Most of my students could not tell me anything meaningful about slavery outside of America,” Pesta told The College Fix. “They are convinced that slavery was an American problem that more or less ended with the Civil War, and they are very fuzzy about the history of slavery prior to the Colonial era. Their entire education about slavery was confined to America.”
> 
> ...
> 
> “They came to college without the basic rudiments of American history or Western culture and their reading level was pretty low,” Pesta told The Fix.
> 
> Before even distributing the syllabus for his courses, Pesta administered his short quizzes with basic questions about American history, economics and Western culture. For instance, the questions asked students to circle which of three historical figures was a president of the United States, or to name three slave-holding countries over the last 2,000 years, or define “capitalism” and “socialism” in one sentence each.
> 
> Often, more students connected Thomas Jefferson to slavery then could identify him as president, according to Pesta. On one quiz, 29 out of 32 students responding knew that Jefferson owned slaves, but only three out of the 32 correctly identified him as president. Interestingly, more students— six of 32—actually believed Ben Franklin had been president.
> 
> Pesta said he believes these students were given an overwhelmingly negative view of American history in high school, perpetuated by scholars such as Howard Zinn in “A People’s History of the United States,” a frequently assigned textbook.
> 
> What’s more, he began to observe a shift in his students’ quiz responses in the early 2000s. Before that time, Pesta described his students as “often historically ignorant, but not politicized.” Since the early 2000s, Pesta has found that “many students come to college preprogrammed in certain ways.”
> 
> “They cannot tell you many historical facts or relate anything meaningful about historical biographies, but they are, however, stridently vocal about the corrupt nature of the Republic, about the wickedness of the founding fathers, and about the evils of free markets,” Pesta said. “Most alarmingly, they know nothing about the fraught history of Marxist ideology and communist governments over the last century, but often reductively define socialism as ‘fairness.’”
> 
> Pesta also noted that, early on, his students’ “blissful ignorance was accompanied by a basic humility about what they did not know.” But over time he said he increasingly saw “a sense of moral superiority in not knowing anything about our ‘racist and sexist’ history and our ‘biased’ institutions.”
> 
> “As we now see on campus,” Pesta said, “social justice warriors are arguing that even reading the great books of Western culture is at best a micro-aggression, and at worst an insidious form of cultural imperialism and indoctrination.”


:deanfpalm

We've already raised one generation that doesn't know shit about shit other than SJW slogans and is proud of it and we're well on our way to raising a second.


----------



## Stephen90

Who gave this dumb bitch a job


----------



## Mutant God

Stephen90 said:


> Who gave this dumb bitch a job


Well it says MTV in the video, so I think you got your answer right there lol. I mean MTV is one of America's breeding grounds for SJWs and Ignorance although sometimes one of them does not automatically go to the other one, in my opinion.


----------



## Stephen90

Mutant God said:


> Well it says MTV in the video, so I think you got your answer right there lol. I mean MTV is one of America's breeding grounds for SJWs and Ignorance although sometimes one of them does not automatically go to the other one, in my opinion.


No wonder why MTV is in the shitter. I can't believe that MTV found somebody that's dumber than Beavis and Butthead.


----------



## stevefox1200

somehow I double posted


----------



## stevefox1200

deepelemblues said:


> http://www.thecollegefix.com/post/29719/
> 
> 
> 
> :deanfpalm
> 
> We've already raised one generation that doesn't know shit about shit other than SJW slogans and is proud of it and we're well on our way to raising a second.


Funny simi connection to this

I love cold war history with a focus on east Asia, I have a ton of books on South Vietnam and South Korea that largely focus on the Korean and Vietnam war from the perspective of the Republic of Vietnam and Public of Korea (There are like 1 "I lost my homeland to the communists" written by people who were actually there for every 5 "Baby killers and momma rapists" books written by western protesters who feel they are misjudged and mistreated) 

Anyway amazon lost its fucking mind and now assumes since I have interest in these topics I must also be white supremacist who believes the world is 4000 years old and is recommending things like the "white man's bible" 

Apparently supporting Nationalist China means you are secretly a Klan member 

(also for the lols check the reviews on any book for Vietnam to see the vets and South Vietnamese community flame war with the adult protesters and current Vietnamese citizens, the amount of "I fucking saw it" vs "you don't know what you saw" is hilarious)


----------



## M_J

Stephen90 said:


> Who gave this dumb bitch a job


When you're an unfunny comedian you have to turn SJW race baiting to pay the bills. Funny thing is she's married to a white guy.


----------



## Mutant God

Stephen90 said:


> No wonder why MTV is in the shitter. I can't believe that MTV found somebody that's dumber than Beavis and Butthead.


Well in the past 15 years or so MTV has been promoting Reality Shows featuring the dumbest people: Jersey Shore, 16 and Pregnant, Catfish


----------



## DesolationRow

deepelemblues said:


> http://www.thecollegefix.com/post/29719/
> 
> :deanfpalm
> 
> We've already raised one generation that doesn't know shit about shit other than SJW slogans and is proud of it and we're well on our way to raising a second.


The state of the new generation moving through higher education today is appalling. The unyielding liberalism into which we have all been marinated, each generation yet more thoroughly than the last, is leaving a woeful impression. 

Teachers have the opportunity, for instance, to tell their students wonderful, evocative stories straight from history. It is not uncommon in the least for today's students to brashly, dismissively brand Benjamin Franklin as "a slaveholding racist" because he was one of the framers. Such an outrageous and historically illiterate statement. His time with the Pennsylvania abolitionist group, the Society for Promoting the Abolition of Slavery and the Relief of ******* Unlawfully Held in Bondage, produced some of the best writings of any abolitionist of the time. 

Of course Franklin's writings would surely upset Hillary Clinton, who is so very sure that Muslims played some critical role in the establishment of the American republic. 

How often do we hear wailing concerning the American Constitution's "making blacks three-fifths of a human being"? Without any historical context whatsoever. In truth it was the abolitionists and Northerners in general who wished to reduce the standing of _slaves_ even further than they did since the Southern delegates of Southern states cynically boasted their slave populations to demand full representation when Representatives and Presidential electors and taxes were apportioned. Of course the compromise had already been initially struck in the summer of 1873 when Gouverneur Morris of Pennsylvania moved to add the "proviso that taxation shall be in proportion to Representation," so that, as James Madison would write, the conditions would "lessen the eagerness on one side, & the opposition on the other, to share of Representation claimed by the [Southern] States on account of the *******." So as slaves were counted as less than whites for representation, the South was rebuffed, but since slaves would also be counted as less than whites for measuring a particular state's apportioned direct-tax liability, the South was satisfied. 

In any event, just making an example out of all of this. It is terribly unfortunate that whole generations of young people are being deprived of history in favor of largely ill-considered liberal talking points.

All they care about is equality. Alexis de Tocqueville was prescient:



> The sole condition which is required in order to succeed in centralizing the supreme power in a democratic community, is to love equality or to get men to believe you love it. Thus, the science of despotism, which was once so complex, is simplified, and reduced … to a single principle.


----------



## virus21

DesolationRow said:


> The state of the new generation moving through higher education today is appalling. The unyielding liberalism into which we have all been marinated, each generation yet more thoroughly than the last, is leaving a woeful impression.
> 
> Teachers have the opportunity, for instance, to tell their students wonderful, evocative stories straight from history. It is not uncommon in the least for today's students to brashly, dismissively brand Benjamin Franklin as "a slaveholding racist" because he was one of the framers. Such an outrageous and historically illiterate statement. His time with the Pennsylvania abolitionist group, the Society for Promoting the Abolition of Slavery and the Relief of ******* Unlawfully Held in Bondage, produced some of the best writings of any abolitionist of the time.
> 
> Of course Franklin's writings would surely upset Hillary Clinton, who is so very sure that Muslims played some critical role in the establishment of the American republic.
> 
> How often do we hear wailing concerning the American Constitution's "making blacks three-fifths of a human being"? Without any historical context whatsoever. In truth it was the abolitionists and Northerners in general who wished to reduce the standing of _slaves_ even further than they did since the Southern delegates of Southern states cynically boasted their slave populations to demand full representation when Representatives and Presidential electors and taxes were apportioned. Of course the compromise had already been initially struck in the summer of 1873 when Gouverneur Morris of Pennsylvania moved to add the "proviso that taxation shall be in proportion to Representation," so that, as James Madison would write, the conditions would "lessen the eagerness on one side, & the opposition on the other, to share of Representation claimed by the [Southern] States on account of the *******." So as slaves were counted as less than whites for representation, the South was rebuffed, but since slaves would also be counted as less than whites for measuring a particular state's apportioned direct-tax liability, the South was satisfied.
> 
> In any event, just making an example out of all of this. It is terribly unfortunate that whole generations of young people are being deprived of history in favor of largely ill-considered liberal talking points.
> 
> All they care about is equality. Alexis de Tocqueville was prescient:


Heres some quotes:



> Every record has been destroyed or falsified, every book rewritten, every picture has been repainted, every statue and street building has been renamed, every date has been altered. And the process is continuing day by day and minute by minute. History has stopped. Nothing exists except an endless present in which the Party is always right.”





> War is peace.
> Freedom is slavery.
> Ignorance is strength.”





> The magic is only in what books say, how they stitched the patches of the universe together into one garment for us.





> If you don't want a man unhappy politically, don't give him two sides to a question to worry him; give him one. Better yet, give him none. Let him forget there is such a thing as war. If the government is inefficient, top-heavy, and tax-mad, better it be all those than that people worry over it. Peace, Montag. Give the people contests they win by remembering the words to more popular songs or the names of state capitals or how much corn Iowa grew last year. Cram them full of noncombustible data, chock them so damned full of 'facts' they feel stuffed, but absolutely 'brilliant' with information. Then they'll feel they're thinking, they'll get a sense of motion without moving. And they'll be happy, because facts of that sort don't change.”





> The average TV commercial of sixty seconds has one hundred and twenty half-second clips in it, or one-third of a second. We bombard people with sensation. That substitutes for thinking


----------



## Reaper




----------



## DesolationRow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/793221298134650883
:hglol

So much of this thread seems like the compiling of parodies of a civilization gone mad. No, just stories from a civilization gone mad. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/793392001651793920
Oh, Lakoff, Lakoff, Lakoff... :lmao :sodone Love ya, buddy.


----------



## Reaper

^Just posted that in the election thread. I was totally thrown off by it this morning. The left really has gone full retard :lol


----------



## virus21

DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/793221298134650883
> :hglol
> 
> So much of this thread seems like the compiling of parodies of a civilization gone mad. No, just stories from a civilization gone mad.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/793392001651793920
> Oh, Lakoff, Lakoff, Lakoff... :lmao :sodone Love ya, buddy.


Ok, can we not take the opinion of university professors seriously now. Especially if they post it on Twitter


----------



## 2 Ton 21

https://www.theguardian.com/books/2016/oct/21/marvel-iron-man-cover-sexualised-j-scott-campbell-riri-williams



> *Marvel pulls Iron Man cover after accusations of 'sexualising' teenage girl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marvel has pulled a forthcoming comic cover after it was criticised for “sexualising” the 15-year-old girl who is the new Iron Man.
> 
> The variant cover showed Riri Williams, a science genius who reverse engineers one of Iron Man’s suits in her dorm room at MIT, in a revealing crop top, and drew sharp criticism online. “It’s as though they decided a teenage girl’s face was fine, but let’s attach a more grown-up body to that face, because she’s not a true female superhero until you can imagine having sex with her,” wrote Teresa Jusino at comics site the Mary Sue, calling on Marvel to “stop sexualising female teenage characters like Riri Williams”.
> 
> “Is this how people see 15-year-old black girls? I keep seeing these cover variants for Riri Williams and maybe [in] two or three she has looked 15,” wrote Twitter user @Steph_I_Will, while others called the cover, by artist J Scott Campbell, “age-inappropriate objectification”.
> 
> Marvel has subsequently withdrawn the Campbell variant cover, which was exclusive to Midtown Comics, and released images of interior art from the comic by the artist Stefano Caselli, showing a very different version of the character. Another variant cover by Campbell, in which the character is wearing the Iron Man armour, is still on sale and out in November.
> 
> Campbell called the decision “unfortunate” and said that he “simply attempted to draw a sassy, coming-of-age young woman”. “I greatly appreciate the noticeable uptick of support today in the wake of the fallout of this faux controversy,” he wrote on Twitter. “I gave her a sassy ‘attitude’ … ‘sexualising’ was not intended. This reaction is odd.”
> 
> But Brian Michael Bendis, the writer of the series, said he was “very glad they are not going forward with the cover”.
> 
> In response to a question from a fan, Bendis said he had not seen the cover until it was made public on Twitter on Thursday, and while he had “liked” the face drawn by Campbell as part of his work in progress, he did not like the final version.
> 
> “Specialty covers are not in my purview and it was being produced separately from the work of the people involved in making the comic. Not to pass the buck but that’s the fact. If I had seen a sketch or something I would have voiced similar concerns,” Bendis wrote. “I am certain the next version will be amazing.”


They'd burn down DC Comics if the Judas Contract was released today.


----------



## virus21

2 Ton 21 said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/books/2016/oct/21/marvel-iron-man-cover-sexualised-j-scott-campbell-riri-williams
> 
> 
> 
> They'd burn down DC Comics if the Judas Contract was released today.


Considering what actual teenage girls look and dress like these days, that looks pretty tame


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak

So a comic is getting backlash for showing a drawn teenagers belly button.... and on the flip side there's thousands of barely legal adults going topless protesting rape culture?

The world is pretty strange


Also they are saying she looks too developed? So 15 year old characters shouldn't have big boobs ever? If people like to imagine having sex with her that's their problem.... 

This is like Australia banning small boob porn because it "promotes" pedophilia...


----------



## DOPA

Feel this is a relevant video to this thread.


----------



## Reaper

Thunderfoot compiling the rage fits of SJW's for his audience. It's just for hilarity and amusement of those that consider SJW's to be their entertainment. 






That said, some of you on here sound exactly like this sometimes with your "racist, homophobic, mysoginist, islamophobe" rage fits :kobelol


----------



## Café de René

deepelemblues said:


> http://www.thecollegefix.com/post/29719/
> 
> 
> 
> :deanfpalm
> 
> We've already raised one generation that doesn't know shit about shit other than SJW slogans and is proud of it and we're well on our way to raising a second.



We have the same thing over here, French schools are teaching absolute nonsense. Kids grow up being taught that France was a colonial monster for its entire history, that Algerians and Africans won WW2 while French people gladly collaborated, that Gauls and Romans were not our ancestors because "France has been created by people from all over the world"... French teens end up leaving high school having barely no idea who people like Clovis, Richelieu or Charles de Gaulle were.


----------



## Miss Sally

Café de René said:


> We have the same thing over here, French schools are teaching absolute nonsense. Kids grow up being taught that France was a colonial monster for its entire history, that Algerians and Africans won WW2 while French people gladly collaborated, that Gauls and Romans were not our ancestors because "France has been created by people from all over the world"... French teens end up leaving high school having barely no idea who people like Clovis, Richelieu or Charles de Gaulle were.


Wait what? How are they teaching there are no actual French people? That's retarded lol! Facts being ignored to teach utter bullshit, what's funny is that most Western Nations were pulling away from Religions and more to Science and facts.. now are regressing to teaching myth as fact, attacking Science and protecting a hateful Religion from all critique!

They tell you that you can never be broken if you remember who you are and where your people come from.. yet seems they're trying to make native french people forget who they are..


----------



## The Dazzler

Marvel still getting shit from sjws after all the pandering they've done. When will companies learn that there's no pleasing them? It must be depressing for the artists. :frown2:


----------



## Miss Sally

The Dazzler said:


> Marvel still getting shit from sjws after all the pandering they've done. When will companies learn that there's no pleasing them? It must be depressing for the artists. :frown2:


Of course not and it's only a matter of time before they demand Marvel has a more diverse staff and then when they do, they'll complain about stereotypes etc. SJWs are completely racist and hypocritical without realizing it. Superior Morality is the new form of racism against the "lessers".


----------



## virus21

The Dazzler said:


> Marvel still getting shit from sjws after all the pandering they've done. When will companies learn that there's no pleasing them? It must be depressing for the artists. :frown2:


Is it any wonder DC is kicking their ass right now?




> Tiffany Martínez is a first-generation college student majoring in sociology at Suffolk University in Boston. She is a McNair Fellow, a Dean’s List recipient, and has presented at national conferences all over the U.S.
> 
> On the morning of Oct. 27, her professor handed her back a paper she’d written wrote and announced, in front of the entire class, "This is not your language." At the top of the paper were the words, “Please go back and indicate where you cut and paste,” presumably meaning the professor believed Martínez had plagiarized passages. On the second page, the word "hence" was circled, next to the note, "This is not your word." The word "not" was underlined twice.
> 
> Martinez responded by writing a blog post critiquing the racial biases apparent in such a judgment, and her disappointment at living in "a society where people like me are not set up to succeed":
> 
> My last name and appearance immediately instills a set of biases before I have the chance to open my mouth. These stereotypes and generalizations forced on marginalized communities are at times debilitating and painful. As a minority in my classrooms, I continuously hear my peers and professors use language that both covertly and overtly oppresses the communities I belong to. Therefore, I do not always feel safe when I attempt to advocate for my people in these spaces...My professor assumed someone like me would never use language like that. As I stood in the front of the class while a professor challenged my intelligence I could just imagine them reading my paper in their home thinking could someone like her write something like this?...There are students who will be assumed capable without the need to list their credentials in the beginning of a reflective piece. How many degrees do I need for someone to believe I am an academic?
> Martinez’s paper did not have a grade, only the words, "needs work." Hence, Martínez ended her blog post with quite the literary mic drop: "Academia needs work."
> 
> BuzzFeed reports that Martínez "has not spoken with the professor since the incident, but has brought it to the attention of the chair of Suffolk University’s sociology department, who has launched an investigation." In particular, the department’s head read over her paper, Martínez added, and "had nothing but good things to say."


https://www.yahoo.com/beauty/professor-leaves-racist-note-students-152912088.html


----------



## Reaper

Too long to post in here, but this is a very good read because it finally tracks the Feds role directly to maniacal happenings in American colleges: 

http://www.mindingthecampus.org/2016/11/what-the-feds-have-done-to-colleges-and-schools/


----------



## virus21

> I’m not a conservative, or an alt-righter. I find Donald Trump repugnant. But over the last couple of weeks, I’ve become a campus pariah to some (and a hero, perhaps, to a few) in my nontenured NYU faculty job, thanks to the humorless, Social Justice Warrior-brand of campus culture run amok and a misunderstanding about a Twitter account. Enmeshed in a conspiracy — thinly disguised as sympathy — of my colleagues’ design, I’ve lost my academic freedom and I potentially stand to lose my appointment.
> 
> Last month, NYU’s senior vice president of student affairs, Marc Wais, sent an email to the campus community to announce that an on-campus appearance by right-wing Internet provocateur Milo Yiannopoulos had been canceled by the administration. I believe universities should debate bad ideas, not ban them, and I vocally opposed this development.
> 
> Around the same time, I created a Twitter account, @antipcnyuprof, complete with Nietzsche avatar and “Deplorable” screen name, as a thought experiment. It allowed me to tweet in the guise of an alt-righter while drawing out the predictable, censorious responses of so-called progressives, self-appointed thought police at NYU and elsewhere who have, in the name of maintaining a culture of civility on campus, policed their little corner of the Twittersphere. Beyond NYU, we just marked a Halloween where, with almost comic predictability, the politically correct campus thought police, like some dystopian pre-crime bureau, have prompted students to report on peers for wearing offensive Halloween attire.
> 
> We’ve reached a point where anything can be taken out of context and labeled injurious: At a University of Kansas dorm, an RA advised against incorporating an image of Harambe, the gorilla, into a jungle-themed floor decoration because it was a “triggering” “masculine image.” As Erika Christakis (harangued for her own attempts last year to bring some sanity to Yale’s debate over Halloween costumes), eloquently explains, “Certain ideas are too dangerous” to talk about on campus. In other words, we’ve reached a point where students, faculty and administrators alike are increasingly inclined to suppress the free flow of ideas — the discourse that is a university’s very reason for being.
> 
> Yale students confront administrator over Halloween e-mail response Play Video1:21
> In recent semesters, I and other NYU faculty have been encouraged to structure class discussions as safe spaces. This fall, that encouragement veered toward coercion when the university implemented a bias reporting hotline, by which students can anonymously report professors and classmates for any number of viewpoint transgressions related to race, gender and orientation, real or perceived, in the course of academic discussion. And it was suggested that the bias line phone number and email address be added to all syllabi. Which would help turn every classroom encounter into a potential infraction and figures students as Soviet-style monitors of ideological conformity. I refused.
> 
> And to do my part to push back, I’ve spoken out. I posted an article on Facebook (without comment), about a University of Michigan student who, when offered his choice of pronouns by which the university would officially identify him — including gender-neutral “ze” — cleverly chose “His Majesty” as a way of sending up the absurdity of the exercise. My post was meant only to upend the politically correct conventional wisdom, and have a laugh at the university administration. But it was met with fierce backlash from a number of transgender individuals, then (perhaps no longer) among my friends, as totally beyond the pale.
> 
> I also created the Twitter account. My aim was to expose the ferocity with which noncomplying views expressed on social media by an anonymous academic would be attacked. And I was proved right. There was no attempt at constructive dialogue, offering of rational counterargument or even acknowledgment of the possibility of the existence of a legitimate point of view outside of progressive orthodoxy. It showed that this debate isn’t about promoting an environment of inclusivity and diversity, but about punishing transgressors. I welcome rebuttals — particularly from anyone who took exception to my Facebook post. But I take issue with the implication that I personally harmed or betrayed anyone simply by posting a controversial news item.
> 
> The whole episode makes me reluctantly agree with Trump’s assertion that political correctness “has transformed our institutions of higher education from ones that fostered spirited debate to a place of extreme censorship.”
> 
> I threw in the picture of Nietzsche because if he were alive today and on the campus circuit, surely his bookings would be regularly canceled due to his belief in the Übermensch. No matter what you think of Nietzsche, such an abridgment would represent a cultural and historical impoverishment. But that message seemed to be lost on many of my colleagues.
> 
> The result was an outcry from a few students and others, on campus; an inquiry by a student reporter that finally drew me out; and then my interview in the student newspaper. The “Q&A with a Deplorable NYU Professor” drew a public response from my colleagues, writing under the Orwellian appellation, “Liberal Studies Diversity, Equity and Inclusion Working Group,” and drawing this Orwellian conclusion:
> 
> “We fully support Professor Rectenwald’s right to speak his mind and we welcome civil discourse on the issues that concern him. But as long as he airs his views with so little appeal to evidence and civility, we must find him guilty of illogic and incivility in a community that predicates its work in great part on rational thought and the civil exchange of ideas. The cause of Professor Rectenwald’s guilt is certainly not, in our view, his identity as a cis, white, straight male. The cause of his guilt is the content and structure of his thinking.”
> 
> Thanks?
> 
> Two days after the interview and the same day as the response, I was summoned by my dean, via email, to meet that afternoon. I accepted, and when we spoke in person, to my surprise, he stated (for my ears only) that the meeting had nothing to do with the interview or the Twitter account. Rather, he said (after a representative of NYU human resources joined our conversation), certain unidentified members of the staff or faculty had expressed concern for my well-being. Suffice it to say that I was strongly encouraged to take a paid leave of absence and that, according to the administration, it had nothing to do with my recent media posture. That’s not exactly how I see it.
> 
> 
> Are my silence and conformity worth so much to the administration that they’re willing to pay me to take a timeout, rather than engage on this topic? Don’t get me wrong, I’ll take a break and cash the checks. But I didn’t present this challenge to the campus community because I wanted a paid vacation. As an academic, I’m invested in the free exchange of ideas, and I can’t sit by while we drift further and further toward intellectual confinement.
> 
> And I won’t let students take all the heat. Any number of articles blame millennials for being sensitive, coddled and illiberal. But they’ve been enabled by faculty and staff who know better, but see political correctness as a means of asserting administrative control.
> 
> Especially in my program, faculty, while mostly full-time and having the modicum of security that long-term, endlessly renewable contracts afford, are especially vulnerable to administrative desiderata. And our administrators have numerous mechanisms for “observing” us, including course evaluations, but also intermittent “peer observations” and a massive cadre of advisers to whom students can issue complaints about anything.
> 
> Meanwhile, in terms of overthrowing oppression, such mechanisms will do nothing. They will fail because they attempt to reduce racism, sexism, homophobia, transphobia and other forms of oppression to a matter of attitudes and moral aberrations. Simultaneously, they obscure the structural bases of such forms of oppression and the ways they’re reproduced systemically by the social order — including in universities, which also take punitive measures against those aberrant individuals. But addressing racism isn’t merely about correcting the deviant ideas of individuals. Once discovered, outed and punished, academia absolves itself of responsibility, having done its part in combating oppression; case closed.
> 
> That’s no way to fight oppression.


https://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2016/11/03/campus-pc-culture-is-so-rampant-that-nyu-is-paying-to-silence-me/?utm_term=.f5124e410e5b#comments



> Just how desperately college and university administrators want to control what students say lest anyone take offense or feel “harassed” is revealed by a policy adopted at Iowa State University (ISU).
> 
> ISU students are told that they must abide by the school’s policy against “harassment” of anyone in the university community. Students must complete a “training program” consisting of 118 slides online, covering the university’s non-harassment policies and procedures, and then pledge never to violate them.
> 
> But what if a student thinks that the ISU policy goes way beyond preventing true harassment and amounts to an abridgement of his rights under the First Amendment?
> 
> In that case, ISU reserves the right to withhold the student’s degree. So either the student agrees to abide by the policy even though it may well keep him from speaking out as he’d like to, or have his academic work go for naught. This is the exact dilemma an ISU student, Robert Dunn finds himself in.
> 
> He regarded the ISU strictures against harassment to be so sweeping and vague that he couldn’t pledge never to say anything that might violate them.
> 
> Particularly troubling was the language that the rules “may cover those activities which, although not severe, persistent, or pervasive enough to meet the legal definition of harassment, are unacceptable…” and that “even First Amendment protected speech activities” may constitute harassment “depending on the circumstances,” including whether other students believe the speech is not “legitimate,” not “necessary,” or lacks a “constructive purpose.”
> 
> Amazing – a student can be guilty of “harassment” just because someone else doesn’t think what he said has a “constructive purpose,” is “unacceptable,” or wasn’t really “necessary.” Agreeing to that would mean agreeing to stifle your thoughts on a vast array of controversial topics. Given the extreme sensitivity of many students these days and their eagerness to claim victim status, speaking your mind could readily land you in trouble with campus speech police.
> 
> When Dunn told the administration that he wouldn’t pledge to give up his First Amendment rights, an ISU employee with the Orwellian “Office of Equal Opportunity” replied that if a student didn’t agree, it would result in a “hold” on his graduation and the placement of his name on a list for “review” by the dean of students.


http://www.forbes.com/sites/georgeleef/2016/11/02/a-public-university-makes-students-choose-between-their-first-amendment-rights-and-graduation/#3fbb10376ff7



> Our First Amendment freedom is functionally meaningless when it is reduced to the “right” to express government-approved views. Throw in a simultaneous prohibition on all expression that hasn’t received the government’s stamp of approval, and you have the makings of George Orwell’s “1984,” where even beliefs are controlled.
> 
> Indeed, to forbid people from articulating beliefs and peacefully acting consistently with those beliefs is, at its core, an attempt to forbid the beliefs themselves. As the Supreme Court has held, “First Amendment freedoms are most in danger when the government seeks to control thought…The right to think is the beginning of freedom, and speech must be protected from the government because speech is the beginning of thought.”
> 
> 
> It’s one thing to have guiding moral principles. It’s another thing entirely to be able to express those principles and allow them to guide your actions. In Phoenix, two artists who together operate a custom art studio, Brush and Nib Studio, are acutely aware of the distinction.
> 
> Compelling Expression, One Brush at a Time
> In 2015, Joanna Duka and Breanna Koski launched a business based on their shared passions for Christ, painting, hand-lettering, and calligraphy. As their website states, they seek to “announce and commemorate life’s important moments,” which include weddings. As Christians, Joanna and Breanna seek to create art that is consistent with their beliefs, which includes the belief that marriage is between one man and one woman.
> 
> Shortly after launching their expressive enterprise, Breanna and Joanna learned that a law in Phoenix requires them to create artwork expressing messages that violate their sincerely held beliefs. This includes artwork celebrating and promoting a same-sex marriage.
> 
> While Breanna and Joanna gladly serve all individuals regardless of their sexual orientation, the pair believe that only marriage between a man and a woman is consistent with God’s plan for marriage and, therefore, they cannot in good conscience promote a same-sex marriage through their own artistic expression. The problem is, according to the Phoenix law they must.
> 
> Phoenix City Code Section 18.4(B) bans “[d]iscrimination in places of public accommodation.” The city interprets the law as requiring Brush and Nib to create art celebrating same-sex wedding ceremonies because Brush and Nib creates art celebrating opposite-sex wedding ceremonies. This law carries stiff penalties. Joanna and Breanna face up to $2,500 in fines, six months in jail, and three years of probation for each day their studio violates the law.
> 
> From Banning to Compelling Action
> The law not only seeks to compel Joanna and Breanna’s expression, by forcing them to create art celebrating same-sex wedding ceremonies, it also forbids them from expressing their own beliefs. Specifically, the law prohibits the art studio from publishing any “notice or communication which states or implies…that any [person]…because of…sexual orientation …would be unwelcome, objectionable, unacceptable, undesirable or not solicited.”
> 
> 
> Breanna and Joanna will gladly serve individuals of any sexual orientation, but there are certain events or messages that they cannot in good conscience promote or celebrate. There are also certain messages they wish to communicate, including their religious beliefs about God’s design for marriage and how those beliefs affect their art.
> 
> But under the law, even a simple statement to this effect on Brush and Nib’s website would be deemed a violation of the law. Even quoting Matthew 19:4-5, or stating “God created marriage as a life-long union exclusively for one man and one woman,” implies that a request to celebrate a same-sex wedding would be “unwelcome . . . or not solicited.”
> 
> We Are Not the Government’s Serfs
> There is an important and meaningful distinction between a refusal to serve a person and an unwillingness to express a message. Lest you be tempted to accept the argument that Brush and Nib’s work is not expression, consider Breanna and Joanna’s position from a practical standpoint of respect and fairmindedness—or “tolerance,” if you will.
> 
> Even setting aside the most basic of First Amendment protections, which include “the choice of what not to say,” do you really think a liberal filmmaker should be forced to conceive of, film, and produce a political ad for a staunch conservative? Or should a liberal photographer be forced to produce a Christmas card for the CEO of the largest conservative legal alliance in the country?
> 
> As the Supreme Court noted more than 70 years ago, when the government forces people to express something with which they disagree, it “invades the sphere of intellect and spirit which it is the purpose of the First Amendment to our Constitution to reserve from all official control.” But Phoenix has essentially eliminated the fundamental freedoms of conscience and expression, offering instead the “privilege” to hold and express only the government-favored view and to take only government-approved actions.
> 
> 
> This logic is completely contrary to the purpose of the First Amendment. As the Supreme Court noted in the 1989 flag-burning case, Texas v. Johnson, the First Amendment exists to protect unpopular speech: “If there is a bedrock principle underlying the First Amendment, it is that the government may not prohibit the expression of an idea simply because society finds the idea itself offensive or disagreeable.”
> 
> Joanna and Breanna, represented by Alliance Defending Freedom, asked an Arizona court to protect their religious freedom and freedom of expression. They also asked the court to issue a preliminary injunction banning enforcement of the law while the case moves forward. In September, the court refused to suspend the law.
> 
> Brush and Nib has appealed, but for the time being, Breanna, Joanna, and others like them face a two-fold denial of freedom of expression. First, the freedom from compelled speech. The Phoenix law demands that Brush and Nib create custom artistic expression celebrating same-sex marriages. Second, Breanna and Joanna also desire to express their beliefs about marriage between one man and one woman—its beauty and spiritual significance—and how those beliefs influence their art. The Phoenix law strips them of this right as well.
> 
> It’s one thing to have a fundamental freedom in theory. It’s another thing entirely to be able to exercise it.


http://thefederalist.com/2016/11/03/war-wedding-vendors-ultimately-war-free-thought/


----------



## DOPA

fpalm.


----------



## DesolationRow

@AryaDark @CamillePunk @Carte Blanche @Miss Sally @Pratchett



L-DOPA said:


> fpalm.


The U.S.'s Demagogue-in-Chief is trying to rile up minority voters in North Carolina talking about the Ku Klux Klan and how Donald Trump as president would "tolerate" the Klan's support while in office: http://www.breitbart.com/2016-presi...ill-tolerate-klu-klux-klan-elected-president/

Does Obama "tolerate" the endorsements and support from the Communist Party USA? :hmm:

It's incredible; the presidency is an office that is lately most robustly characterized by wanton destruction and disharmony, and yet somehow Obama's found one way after another to disgrace it. 

Also, this is rich... In more ways than one...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/794261925593022475
:hglol :aryalol


----------



## The Absolute

http://www.espn.com/college-sports/...had-made-vulgar-comments-documents-women-team



ESPN.com said:


> The Harvard men's soccer team will be suspended for the rest of its season after an investigation found the team continued to make vulgar and sexual comments about members of the women's soccer team.
> 
> The Harvard Crimson student newspaper first reported the school's decision.
> 
> Athletic director Robert L. Scalise wrote in an email to Harvard student-athletes that he decided to cancel the rest of the team's season because the practice, in which women were rated on their perceived sexual appeal and physical appearance, appeared "to be more widespread across the team and has continued beyond 2012, including in 2016."
> 
> "As a direct result of what Harvard Athletics has learned, we have decided to cancel the remainder of the 2016 men's soccer season," Scalise wrote. "The team will forfeit its remaining games and will decline any opportunity to achieve an Ivy League championship or to participate in the NCAA Tournament this year."
> 
> The school had been investigating a document that was circulated by the 2012 men's soccer team. The document, which was comprised of sexual comments about members of the women's soccer team, was uncovered last week by The Harvard Crimson.
> 
> University President Drew Faust said in a statement that she "was deeply distressed to learn that the appalling actions of the 2012 men's soccer team were not isolated to one year or the actions of a few individuals."
> 
> "The decision to cancel a season is serious and consequential, and reflects Harvard's view that both the team's behavior and the failure to be forthcoming when initially questioned are completely unacceptable, have no place at Harvard, and run counter to the mutual respect that is a core value of our community," Faust wrote.
> 
> The document rated the attractiveness of recruits on the women's team and included lewd comments about them. Members of the men's team called it their "scouting report" and circulated it online.
> 
> Faust said the review is separate from any action by the school's Title IX office, which investigates complaints of sexual assault and harassment.
> 
> Members of the women's team penned a letter in The Crimson criticizing the document.
> 
> The men's team is in first place in the Ivy League. It will not be eligible for postseason play. A win against Columbia on Saturday would have clinched an automatic NCAA bid for Harvard.


This must be some of that "locker room talk" I keep hearing about.

@DesolationRow

:lmao There was a chief diversity officer at my college too. I'm not sure what they do, but I'm certain it's not worth an annual salary of $385,000.


----------



## DesolationRow

The Absolute said:


> http://www.espn.com/college-sports/...had-made-vulgar-comments-documents-women-team
> 
> 
> 
> This must be some of that "locker room talk" I keep hearing about.
> 
> @DesolationRow
> 
> :lmao There was a chief diversity officer at my college too. I'm not sure what they do, but I'm certain it's not worth an annual salary of $385,000.


:lmao Same here, of course! Haha! Utterly ridiculous. 

Also, figure you would find this particularly funny/sad considering your love of the greatest game... :cry :lol @AryaDark @CamillePunk @Carte Blanche @L-DOPA @Oda Nobunaga 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/794170734474096640
Then she did what all "strong womyn" do. She made her twitter account private. :aryha :lol


----------



## virus21

DesolationRow said:


> :lmao Same here, of course! Haha! Utterly ridiculous.
> 
> Also, figure you would find this particularly funny/sad considering your love of the greatest game... :cry :lol @AryaDark @CamillePunk @Carte Blanche @L-DOPA @Oda Nobunaga
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/794170734474096640
> Then she did what all "strong womyn" do. She made her twitter account private. :aryha :lol


Feminists are such cowards. A strong woman = cries victim when she doesn't get her way. Independent woman = needs a collectivist group or authority


----------



## The Absolute

DesolationRow said:


> :lmao Same here, of course! Haha! Utterly ridiculous.
> 
> Also, figure you would find this particularly funny/sad considering your love of the greatest game... :cry :lol @AryaDark @CamillePunk @Carte Blanche @L-DOPA @Oda Nobunaga
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/794170734474096640
> Then she did what all "strong womyn" do. She made her twitter account private. :aryha :lol


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Are you kidding me? I could understand her making the KKK mistake because it's probably an easy mistake for non-baseball fans to make. But in what known universe was that "mansplaining"??? (Whatever "mansplaining" is.) He was just trying to correct her misconception and she immediately gets triggered!! The foolishness of these SJWs never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Pratchett

I am starting to get triggered by the word "triggered". :krillin2


----------



## Reaper

:sodone


----------



## deepelemblues

^even if that guy was the biggest :trump kin in the universe he deserves the shit slapped outta him just for that voice

that voice says 'i'm masturbating (hands-free!) right now in public over how smart and good i am and there's about to be a mess in my pants and the mess is 2x as big when i smell my own farts at the same time'


----------



## Reaper

What''s happened to the voice boxes of these liberal men? I thought they were supposed to crack when they turn 12. Most of these men are way into their 20's and still sound like squeaky 10 year olds. 

Is it a new strategy to attract a specific kind of female? Or what. I see no evolutionary benefit to this at all.


----------



## deepelemblues

https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...breaking-news&pushid=breaking-news_1478281715

Sabrina Erdeley, Rolling Stone found liable in Fake UVA Rape Story lawsuit.

Anyone with a brain and without an agenda could tell at a glance that the story was written and published as a political jeremiad for the purpose of pushing an agenda and destroying the lives and institutions of those Rolling Stone hates for ideological reasons. Hope they get slapped with far more than the 7.5 million Eramo was asking for. I'd shed not a tear if they got what Gawker got, aka being crushed from existence. It's about time there be some real consequences for people who use their power as members of media outlets to maliciously and unjustifiably destroy lives just because they can and they've convinced themselves it's justified because ideology. 

When you've deluded yourself that there is nothing you can do that is wrong because your targets are in your deluded mind the moral equivalent to Nazis or other undeniably evil people - and Nazis deserve whatever they get, right? They're frikkin Nazis! - adults need to step in and limit your ability to harm others based on your delusions and punish you for the harm you've already done.


----------



## Miss Sally

I was in Nevada for a week, I missed the Trump rally as I was in another part of Nevada at the time.. but had a convo with my Sister's friend who describes herself as a "genderfluid pansexual", I was going to record it but the club was loud and it would be background noise over our actual conversation but this is how it went..

Somehow the character Link from Zelda was brought up as an example of a Gender Fluid character because girls can cosplay as him....

"Link is not Gender Fluid, he can be cosplayed by girls simply because females are allowed to do such without stigma, that's all."

"Link is gender fluid, I'd know because I'm gender fluid myself.."

"You cannot be gender fluid, nobody is male one day then female the next. It's not possible, it is possible for females to be tomboys and males to be feminine. This is pretty common but this doesn't mean they switch genders just take on certain aspects of the opposite sex."

"My gender changes daily."

"Your gender does not change, putting on a ballcap and calling yourself a boy doesn't mean you're a boy unless you have gender dysphoria in which case you'd not be switching back and forth."

"transgenders are a third gender, while gender fluid can switch between the two."

"Trans people are people born into the wrong body, there is scientific evidence of this, they're not a third gender. Gender fluid is just plain idiocy."

"You just see people for how they are on the outside, which is why a pansexual like me can understand gender fluid and you cannot."

"Pansexuality as you describe it doesn't exist, unless you like things from sniffing feet to getting fucked by dogs, pansexuality isn't what you are according to the original term."

"I don't have sex with animals, I just love people for who they are, boy or girl or inbetween nor skin color."

"Trans isn't a third gender and all you are is bisexual."

"But I love all skin colors."

"A black man that only dates black women doesn't make him a special kind of straight anymore than a black man that will date all skin colors. It's simply a preference and at times can be considered bigotry if meeting the right circumstances but that's not at all common, some people just have different likes, that doesn't make them special."

"Well a pansexual doesn't see skin color"

"Neither do most people when dating."

"Well a pansexual doesn't care if the person is crippled or anything like that, it's all about personality."

"Most people are fine with dating whatever/whoever, that doesn't make them pansexual, it just makes them human beings. There is nothing special about dating people because of their skin color nor abilities."

"Pansexuals are different from other sexualities because we don't date based on vapid things."

"Your hubby is cute, surely there is something there, unless it was somehow just some kind of random fate? Would you like him as a steven hawking type of guy or a fat man?"

"Yes"

"LOLLOLOLOL, really? Sadly since we cannot do this experiment, we'll have to take your word for it."

*Hubby rolls eyes at his wife and gets up to get a drink*

"It's just hard for someone as heteronormative as you to understand how the pansexual mind words."

"I understand it just fine, you're a bisexual who is virtue signaling over dating anyone but you're a white girl married to a white guy, you're totes boring so you need something to impress your friends with. I'd be surprised if you didn't say your hubby was transracial and therefore were dating a "black guy". You're no different from most people in the world, they meet, they fuck and there is always a form of attraction. Some people have preferences and some don't, that doesn't make you special. Even many straight people will date a trans, it's nothing amazing."

"I don't think I'm special, I am just who I am."

"If that were true you'd not be trying to convince everyone you're both a magical gender and a magical sexuality, you cannot hijack a word simply because bisexual is no longer special."

At this point she got up and started to yell, swearing mostly and i got up and slapped her! kidding, I just laughed and told her that she had something in common with the Legend of Zelda, that both her "identity" and the game were works of fiction!


----------



## Reaper

> "I don't have sex with animals, I just love people for who they are, boy or girl or inbetween nor skin color."
> 
> "Trans isn't a third gender and all you are is bisexual."
> 
> *"But I love all skin colors."*


:sodone :sodone :sodone



> At this point she got up and started to yell, swearing mostly and i got up and slapped her!


And then everybody :clap


----------



## Miss Sally

Carte Blanche said:


> :sodone :sodone :sodone
> 
> 
> 
> And then everybody :clap


She's super nice but she's a weeaboo and an SJW special snow flake.. so it can be at times.. very vexing to deal with her. It seems to like anime the requirements get weirder and weirder! I finally had enough of her bullshit!


----------



## Reaper

Miss Sally said:


> She's super nice but she's a weeaboo and an SJW special snow flake.. so it can be at times.. very vexing to deal with her. It seems to like anime the requirements get weirder and weirder! I finally had enough of her bullshit!


I totally understand. I give weird people plenty of leeway IRL too and if they're just a nice person I'll leave them pretty much completely alone. They can be eating grass and shooting coffee up their asses and I wouldn't say a word - but it's mainly because I'm too much of an introvert to really get into it with anyone. It's pretty much completely fruitless because I have in the past and it played a pretty big role in my first divorce so now I just keep the peace and let idiots be idiots. Feel responsible for no one and have no empathy for them whatever. 

The only reason why I've taken on the advocate persona on the internet is because I _know_ it works. Even if it doesn't work for the person you're arguing directly with, it does for the person reading the back and forth and there is always someone on the fringes looking for good arguments to convince them, or just remind them why they believe a certain thing. 

It worked for me because I was on the other side of my own arguments 5 years ago. I still see my facebook updates from back then and they are literally what you'd see from a typical liberal these days. 

- I hated republicans with the same zeal as the zealots on this site because all I was exposed to was democrat controlled media
- I thought Fox was completely and utterly biased and racist without ever actually listening to or reading anything they had to say about anything at all
- I was pro-feminist like the pros on this site before I got on Tumblr and saw fellow D/S Master attacked by feminists and driven off Tumblr. 
- I was pro-BLM for like a couple of months (in fact some of my earlier supportive posts are still buried in here somewhere)
- I was 100% anti-capitalist like so many other college students on here right after coming out of my Sociology degree in 2001
- I was a peddler of pseudo-science like MBTI and Enneagram Theory
- I was a muslim who was too afraid to even question the idea of god's existence. 

Sometimes I wonder if I've just grown to hate myself, or if I've actually matured into a more nuanced and knowledgeable person. 

I tend to think it's the latter now because at least now I have a stronger grasp on the differences between opinion and fact, research methodologies, pure science versus pseudo-science --- but at the same time I've realized that the amount of work it took to rebuilt myself into what I am today isn't something you can achieve for another person in a casual conversation. 

They have to accept the ability to expose themselves to counter-opinion and critical thinking for themselves. They have to be open to it themselves ... IRL it's practically impossible to change someone's opinions until and unless they accept that they are somewhat of a blank slate. 

This is why whenever I get into a "fight" on this site, the first thing I remind people is that even if I hold a very strong opinion about something and will defend it tooth and nail that if they can present a stronger counter opinion and stronger research I will change my mind. 

This is just encouragement for others. Change your minds. It's ok. There's nothing wrong with being "on the wrong side" of an issue because there's plenty of time to develop a deeper understanding. The thing that makes me sad though is that this isn't a quality that's just missing from people in general, but from their professors as well. If college professors weren't so dogmatic in their beliefs, so would their students. Most of the stuff children are peddling today have been thrust into their heads by their professors who are being used as a replacement for their missing parental figures imo.


----------



## virus21

Carte Blanche said:


> What''s happened to the voice boxes of these liberal men? I thought they were supposed to crack when they turn 12. Most of these men are way into their 20's and still sound like squeaky 10 year olds.
> 
> Is it a new strategy to attract a specific kind of female? Or what. I see no evolutionary benefit to this at all.


They're all beta males. Thats the kind of "men" they are.


----------



## deepelemblues

virus21 said:


> They're all beta males. Thats the kind of "men" they are.


well well well racists like francesca can't be racist and they can't be challenged on their racism because...

being stuck with the tag of racist is the worst thing classification you can get in a western country. racists are worse than child molesters or kidnapping rapist torture murderers. if you are classified as a racist and it sticks, your legitimacy not just in politics but in everything is stripped away essentially forever. you are relegated to a status that is very close to sub-human. 

so if enough people believe racist francesca is racist, racist francesca is done-zo. this obviously cannot be allowed to happen. 

and that is the reason why :trump has these dipshits losing their shit to dip. calling him racist isn't working! calling anyone and everyone who supports him racist isn't working! calling all white people racist isn't working! it's supposed to work dammit! it's supposed to shut them up and make them subservient to whatever opinion or action you want them to go along with! and they aren't! this goes entirely against everything inside francesca's dipshit racist mind that enables her to function in society. and the minds of all the other dipshit racists like her. 

if people stand up to your fantasy world where they're awful, horrible people and only them groveling in penitence for your approval can give them redemption, it strikes a blow against their own fragility, the fragility dipshit racists like francesca project onto white people to explain why they're standing up to being smacked with the worst insult you can level against a person in society. dipshits like francesca can't psychologically handle this, so they dig into their bag of tricks developed from the 12-step cult (standing up for yourself against a horrible accusation being proof positive that the accusation is true is a huge part of 12-step "treatment" cult ideology, the whole denial business, and psychologically breaking down the "addict" or "racist" by browbeating them into submission is necessary to "rehabilitate" them) and try to do unto others what they would otherwise do unto themselves.

slandering people as racist gives them a sense of power. if that slander is not meekly accepted, their sense of power is threatened.

also:

PC fascists in Australia get pwned

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/bl...y/news-story/2cdd6137fb1058b115a92d5736142b0a

There's been a lot of hubbub about Australia's fascist Section 18C and the racist way it is enforced and it looks like it will be significantly reformed or hopefully completely done away with soon, as long as Turnbull doesn't revert to his real left-wing self about the matter as he has done on so many other matters.


----------



## yeahbaby!

deepelemblues said:


> PC fascists in Australia get pwned
> 
> http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/bl...y/news-story/2cdd6137fb1058b115a92d5736142b0a
> 
> There's been a lot of hubbub about Australia's fascist Section 18C and the racist way it is enforced and it looks like it will be significantly reformed or hopefully completely done away with soon, as long as Turnbull doesn't revert to his real left-wing self about the matter as he has done on so many other matters.


Pro insider tip there champ if you don't know. That article is written by the same guy that got bitten in the ass from 18c from being his usual right wing dickhead self, so he's no objective voice on 18c in the slightest, of course he's going to slag it off. Plus, no one with a brain takes the Daily Telegraph seriously it's a tabloid and the print equivalent of FOX news or MSNBC.


----------



## deepelemblues

yeahbaby! said:


> Pro insider tip there champ if you don't know. That article is written by the same guy that got bitten in the ass from 18c from being his usual right wing dickhead self, so he's no objective voice on 18c in the slightest, of course he's going to slag it off. Plus, no one with a brain takes the Daily Telegraph seriously it's a tabloid and the print equivalent of FOX news or MSNBC.


Of course he's not objective, he's a victim of 18C's fascism.

I mean I could quote from the opinion rendered that eviscerated the claims of the 18C complainant in this QUT case or the numerous Liberal / Coalition Senators who have been gunning for 18C in the last few weeks.


----------



## virus21

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/821/826/268/petition-for-mtv-news-to-cancel-decoded-with-franchesca-ramsey-because-its-racist/


----------



## The Absolute

A lot of people are up in arms lately about rapper Lil Wayne's interview with ABC News, in which he made some comments about Black Lives Matter. Thought I'd share it with you guys and get your take on it:






The comments start at the 4:47 mark.


----------



## Reaper

The Absolute said:


> A lot of people are up in arms lately about rapper Lil Wayne's interview with ABC News, in which he made some comments about Black Lives Matter. Thought I'd share it with you guys and get your take on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The comments start at the 4:47 mark.


He's only a few more interviews away from being labeled a **** or race traitor :kobelol

I've noticed this trend amongst successful blacks from the South that tend to have far less to say about racism.


----------



## Pratchett

The Absolute said:


> A lot of people are up in arms lately about rapper Lil Wayne's interview with ABC News, in which he made some comments about Black Lives Matter. Thought I'd share it with you guys and get your take on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The comments start at the 4:47 mark.


Seems to me that Lil Wayne is only out for Lil Wayne.  :draper2

Just another wealthy entertainer who is so disconnected from the rest of society that he cannot be bothered with the issues that confront the majority of the rest of us. His opinions on stuff have about as much to do with me as whatever Garth Brooks thinks about anything. I don't get why people put so much emphasis on what celebrities care (or don't care) about. Not that I am saying that is what you are doing, @The Absolute, but the fact that this even makes the news is ridiculous to me.


----------



## Reaper

Pratchett said:


> Just another wealthy entertainer who is so disconnected from the rest of society that he cannot be bothered with the issues that confront the majority of the rest of us. His opinions on stuff have about as much to do with me as whatever Garth Brooks thinks about anything. I don't get why people put so much emphasis on what celebrities care (or don't care) about. Not that I am saying that is what you are doing, @The Absolute , but the fact that this even makes the news is ridiculous to me.


The important thing here isn't what he believes about the world as a celebrity, but rather that in his perception, his rise to success had no racial road-blocks. 

While I agree that celebrities are mostly nepotistic wastes of skin, but we need separate the ones that allow minorities to make excuses for their failures from the ones that succeed and tell their stories as inspirational for those who sit around complaining that their skin color has something to do with their own failure. 

Which one shows a better reality? The one that complains that institutional racism is holding minorities from succeeding, or a successful minority claiming that he never faced racism?


----------



## The Absolute

Pratchett said:


> Seems to me that Lil Wayne is only out for Lil Wayne. :draper2
> 
> Just another wealthy entertainer who is so disconnected from the rest of society that he cannot be bothered with the issues that confront the majority of the rest of us. His opinions on stuff have about as much to do with me as whatever Garth Brooks thinks about anything. I don't get why people put so much emphasis on what celebrities care (or don't care) about. Not that I am saying that is what you are doing, @The Absolute, but the fact that this even makes the news is ridiculous to me.


I understand where you're coming from, my friend. And I agree that most celebrities are completely disconnected from the rest of society. But the fact remains these people have huge, almost cult-like, followings and they use their platform to influence society. Celebrities are often seen as role models or idols and like shepherds leading their flock of sheep, their opinion can alter the public's opinion on any issue.

That's why I think it's interesting that a prominent black celebrity is speaking out against (or not publicly supporting) the black lives matter movement. He's getting a lot of shit for this now (being called an uncle tom, a ****, a sellout, etc.), but maybe somewhere down the line people can find the validity in his comments.


----------



## Miss Sally

I'm no fan of LiL wayne but he says he only speaks for himself, which is nice given the fact celebs have been trying to railroad the election and tell us who to vote for. Wish we have more Celebs like Wayne.


----------



## Reaper

Wrong thread


----------



## Pratchett

The Absolute said:


> I understand where you're coming from, my friend. And I agree that most celebrities are completely disconnected from the rest of society. *But the fact remains these people have huge, almost cult-like, followings and they use their platform to influence society. Celebrities are often seen as role models or idols and like shepherds leading their flock of sheep*, their opinion can alter the public's opinion on any issue.
> 
> That's why I think it's interesting that a prominent black celebrity is speaking out against (or not publicly supporting) the black lives matter movement. He's getting a lot of shit for this now (being called an uncle tom, a ****, a sellout, etc.), but maybe somewhere down the line people can find the validity in his comments.


I get what you are saying, but the part I bolded emphasizes a major problem with society. Religion is no longer the "opiate of the masses" that it once was. Celebrities have taken that distinction over to a certain degree today. And now we have droves of ignorant fools who let their opinions (and even sometimes their life decisions) be guided by them. Maybe they are attempting to live vicariously through their idols or whatever, but the whole thing is just beyond my ability to even want to comprehend.

I do agree that the reactions are interesting, and I am curious to see how Lil Wayne himself reacts to all of this. Does he confess the error of his ways, or does he continue like he has? I mean, gods forbid that a person has an opinion that goes against the "majority".


----------



## virus21




----------



## yeahbaby!

deepelemblues said:


> Of course he's not objective, he's a victim of 18C's fascism.
> 
> I mean I could quote from the opinion rendered that eviscerated the claims of the 18C complainant in this QUT case or the numerous Liberal / Coalition Senators who have been gunning for 18C in the last few weeks.


Then why didn't you?

And I agree the case sounds ridiculous and deserving of being thrown out of court, what I won't accept is the Daily Terrorgraphs account of anything. They're the same tabloid that literally depicted the opposition to Gov as Nazis on their front page. They're garbage.


----------



## deepelemblues

yeahbaby! said:


> Then why didn't you?
> 
> And I agree the case sounds ridiculous and deserving of being thrown out of court, what I won't accept is the Daily Terrorgraphs account of anything. They're the same tabloid that literally depicted the opposition to Gov as Nazis on their front page. They're garbage.


because i'm not psychic and didn't know you were going to try to poison the well


----------



## Reaper

http://www.wsj.com/articles/harvard...rankings-of-women-players-1478215057?mod=e2fb

*



Harvard Suspends Men’s Soccer Team Over Sexually Explicit Rankings of Women Players

Click to expand...

*Apparently, it's now a crime to simply talk about sex. 

If anyone wants to know who the real Neo-Nazis are, then they should look absolutely no farther than the entire western educational establishment. 

Not even real white nationalists have committed more crimes against individuals in the past 5-6 years than these so-called institutions.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Simply Flawless

Carte Blanche said:


> http://www.wsj.com/articles/harvard...rankings-of-women-players-1478215057?mod=e2fb
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, it's now a crime to simply talk about sex.
> 
> If anyone wants to know who the real Neo-Nazis are, then they should look absolutely no farther than the entire western educational establishment.
> 
> Not even real white nationalists have committed more crimes against individuals in the past 5-6 years than these so-called institutions.


Yet they wouldnt suspend the women if they did that to the men :leo


----------



## virus21

> I always thought the prime directive of a prison warden was to ensure the bad guys were kept behind bars. I never thought I’d see a social justice minded prison warden going to bat for a murderer though.
> 
> 
> 
> In a shocking story, a prison warden recently overruled the Parole Board of Canada, and released two-time killer Greg Ashford on temporary passes into the community for the first time, apparently with few restrictions.
> 
> The brother of one of Ashford’s Toronto victims is understandably outraged, noting Ashford is a man who preyed on women and will soon be free to pick up where he left off.
> 
> Described as someone filled with rage against women, he killed two women in 1985, and has since been questioned by police about killing a third.
> 
> Despite this, the Dorchester Penitentiary Warden released him on 20 temporary absence passes, eliminating the parole board’s condition to “immediately report all intimate sexual and non-sexual relationships and friendships with females to your parole supervisor.”
> 
> Why would a warden go to bat for a murderer while turning a blind eye to what’s good for society at large?
> 
> Some suggest it’s part of that “restorative justice” Justin Trudeau and his ilk like to champion.
> 
> If this is the case, shame on all of them.
> 
> Where is the “restorative justice” for the two murdered women and any future victims of Greg Ashford?


http://www.therebel.media/because_it_s_2016_restorative_justice_for_two_time_murderer_means_no_justice_for_victims


----------



## Reaper




----------



## virus21




----------



## TripleG

"If Hilary doesn't win, then that just proves this country is sexist" 

I have heard that exact quote or some version of it at least three times today. 

Where's a wall? I need to lightly bump my head into a few times out of frustration.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

TripleG said:


> "If Hilary doesn't win, then that just proves this country is sexist"
> 
> I have heard that exact quote or some version of it at least three times today.
> 
> Where's a wall? I need to lightly bump my head into a few times out of frustration.


If Trump wins, he'll build a big one for everyone to bump their heads into. :trump


----------



## deepelemblues

Oda Nobunaga said:


> If Trump wins, he'll build a big one for everyone to bump their heads into. :trump


but it will also have a big beautiful door

for all the bitches who don't know their place to bump into. it'll be their fault. they should have known better!


----------



## yeahbaby!

deepelemblues said:


> but it will also have a big beautiful door
> 
> for all the bitches who don't know their place to bump into. it'll be their fault. they should have known better!


Along with Trump kissing booth


----------



## deepelemblues

yeahbaby! said:


> Along with Trump kissing booth


:trump


----------



## virus21

Serves her right. Psycho bitch


----------



## TripleG

OK,I have to go on this rant too. I've been hearing it for months and months and even more so today after what happened last night. 

PCers, for the love of God, can you please stop referring to minorities as "People of Color"? Pretty please? It is embarrassing and makes me cringe. 

It sounds way too close to "Colored People" which is a WAY outdated term from the 1920s for crying out loud. It sounds horrible, and you are giving me feelings of what it'd be like to have a conversation with my embarrassing and outdated great-grandparents or something. 

To me, it just sounds demeaning and is about one or two notches away from just calling them "*******". 

Also, I hate to be the jerk that points this out, but white is a color too, so to use color as a word to separate races just sounds stupid.


----------



## Reaper

TripleG said:


> OK,I have to go on this rant too. I've been hearing it for months and months and even more so today after what happened last night.
> 
> PCers, for the love of God, can you please stop referring to minorities as "People of Color"? Pretty please? It is embarrassing and makes me cringe.
> 
> It sounds way too close to "Colored People" which is a WAY outdated term from the 1920s for crying out loud. It sounds horrible, and you are giving me feelings of what it'd be like to have a conversation with my embarrassing and outdated great-grandparents or something.
> 
> To me, it just sounds demeaning and is about one or two notches away from just calling them "*******".
> 
> Also, I hate to be the jerk that points this out, but white is a color too, so to use color as a word to separate races just sounds stupid.


How about we just do this instead:


----------



## yeahbaby!

TripleG said:


> OK,I have to go on this rant too. I've been hearing it for months and months and even more so today after what happened last night.
> 
> PCers, for the love of God, can you please stop referring to minorities as "People of Color"? Pretty please? It is embarrassing and makes me cringe.
> 
> It sounds way too close to "Colored People" which is a WAY outdated term from the 1920s for crying out loud. It sounds horrible, and you are giving me feelings of what it'd be like to have a conversation with my embarrassing and outdated great-grandparents or something.
> 
> To me, it just sounds demeaning and is about one or two notches away from just calling them "*******".
> 
> Also, I hate to be the jerk that points this out, but white is a color too, so to use color as a word to separate races just sounds stupid.


What would you prefer kemosabe? Just curious. What do anti-PCers say?


----------



## deepelemblues

yeahbaby! said:


> What would you prefer kemosabe? Just curious. What do anti-PCers say?


Ideally it would just be "people" of course.

Barring that I'd prefer to see white people referred to as white people, black people as black people, etc. Those are neutral descriptive identifying terms in and of themselves, people can and do attach more meaning to them of course whether good or ill.


----------



## TripleG

deepelemblues said:


> Ideally it would just be "people" of course.
> 
> Barring that I'd prefer to see white people referred to as white people, black people as black people, etc. Those are neutral descriptive identifying terms in and of themselves, people can and do attach more meaning to them of course whether good or ill.


This. 

Hell, the more PC-terms of African Americans, Hispanic Americans, etc would be better.


----------



## Martins

TripleG said:


> OK,I have to go on this rant too. I've been hearing it for months and months and even more so today after what happened last night.
> 
> PCers, for the love of God, can you please stop referring to minorities as "People of Color"? Pretty please? It is embarrassing and makes me cringe.
> 
> It sounds way too close to "Colored People" which is a WAY outdated term from the 1920s for crying out loud. It sounds horrible, and you are giving me feelings of what it'd be like to have a conversation with my embarrassing and outdated great-grandparents or something.
> 
> To me, it just sounds demeaning and is about one or two notches away from just calling them "*******".
> 
> Also, I hate to be the jerk that points this out, but white is a color too, so to use color as a word to separate races just sounds stupid.


Damn, I've been wondering about this lately as well :lol hell, up until like a year ago I thought "People of Color" was a HUGE no-no for you Americans because it sounded so much like "Colored People", and since then I've just been realizing it's actually the norm or at least became the norm. Found it really weird ever since then.


----------



## The Dazzler

I had the same reaction when I first heard people of color. :laugh:


----------



## The Absolute

TripleG said:


> OK,I have to go on this rant too. I've been hearing it for months and months and even more so today after what happened last night.
> 
> PCers, for the love of God, can you please stop referring to minorities as "People of Color"? Pretty please? It is embarrassing and makes me cringe.
> 
> It sounds way too close to "Colored People" which is a WAY outdated term from the 1920s for crying out loud. It sounds horrible, and you are giving me feelings of what it'd be like to have a conversation with my embarrassing and outdated great-grandparents or something.
> 
> To me, it just sounds demeaning and is about one or two notches away from just calling them "*******".
> 
> Also, I hate to be the jerk that points this out, but white is a color too, so to use color as a word to separate races just sounds stupid.


Agreed. People of color actually sounds a bit condescending to me. Every time I hear that phrase, it's almost always associated with rhetoric about some form of oppression or discrimination that white people think minorities are facing. To me, people of color basically means "those black people (or some other minority) are too dumb/poor/weak to take care of their own problems and they need help from us smarter/wealthier/superior white people." That's literally racist. Stop doing that.

And to be honest, I'm not a big fan of the term "African-American" either. I define that as an African who moves to America and becomes a permanent citizen. We never use the terms "Italian-American," "Asian-American," or "Irish-American" as regularly as "African-American". Why can't us black people who were born and raised in America just be called Americans like everybody else? Why do we have to be categorized separately all the time?

*THIS WAS MY FIRST POST AS A LIFETIME PREMIUM MEMBER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Stephen90

Thanks to the SJW people we now have Donald Trump as our president.


----------



## Reaper

Stephen90 said:


> Thanks to the SJW people we now have Donald Trump as our president.


That's a myth. Free Speech and anti-PC was definitely one of the reasons why some people may have voted for Trump but they were probably essentially offset by the SJW's that voted for Hillary. 

Trump won simply because it was time for the democrats to step aside. That is it. Statistics have not shown any single anomaly at all that points to a particular voter or type of voter that helped Trump win because the republican vote didn't change much from Romney's. 

The only thing we can safely say at this point is that the african american voter base wasn't there for Hillary. That's it. 

----










This guy is getting BLASTED in the alternate media and by a much stronger backlash from free speech advocates than has been seen in a while. 

Looks like Trump's win has really energized the free speech crowd and it's a good thing. Maybe in 8 years some of the balance can be restored to normalcy from all this madness.


----------



## Neuron

Lol SWPL shitlibs. ^ 

What about the supposed 29% of Hispanics and 10% of blacks that voted for Trump? Do minorities of minorities not matter to him?


----------



## Reaper

Neuron said:


> Lol SWPL shitlibs. ^
> 
> What about the supposed 29% of Hispanics and 10% of blacks that voted for Trump? Do minorities of minorities not matter to him?


The numbers were higher for Trump than Romney because he was running against a corrupt white woman and not a successful well spoken African American. 

The anomaly was Obama and democrats thought that Obama's voter base was the actual democrat voter base and would vote for Hillary in the same numbers as they did for Obama. This election actually set things right again and we should be concluding that when Obama ran the democrat vote was over-represented because of higher african american turn out.

There was no significant upsurge of voters for Trump. 

The ONLY people to blame for democrats losing this are democrats themselves, no one else.


----------



## virus21

> Forget wearing your heart, figuratively, on your sleeve when you can wear a safety pin, literally, on your shirt.
> 
> After the United Kingdom voted to leave the European Union this summer — or what is referred to colloquially as Brexit — many opposed to the vote there started wearing safety pins on their clothing. The Brexit vote was widely thought of throughout Europe as an anti-immigration and anti-minority movement, and hate crimes against people of color spiked in the days following the vote. Those who did not share these sentiments started wearing safety pins on their clothing as a sign of solidarity with immigrants and minorities — and a way to visually signal to others that they were, physically, not a threat.
> 
> Following the election of Republican nominee Donald J. Trump on Tuesday, Nov. 8, to the office of the presidency, many in the United States are now doing the same and encouraging others to spread the word, bringing this repudiation of rhetoric targeting religious and racial minorities across the pond. With reports of hate crimes and KKK rallies, many feel that publicly identifying themselves as an ally against such violence is crucial.
> 
> Ansley Husack of Marietta, Ga., is one woman trying to spread the word. She tells Yahoo Style that after the presidential election earlier this week, she saw a friend who lives in the United Kingdom post on Facebook asking if anyone in the United States had started wearing and sharing safety pins yet, as they had in Britain after Brexit. Husack then shared her friend’s post in the secret Facebook groups Dream Warriors — a group that started as a collection of Atlanta-area women who wanted a place to stand up for gender and racial equality, LGBTQ rights, immigrants and refugees, and any marginalized group that has since gone nationwide in its membership — and Pantsuit Nation, a group for supporters of Democratic nominee and former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton.
> 
> Husack said that the idea of bringing the safety pin movement to the U.S. seemed so necessary — and that social media seemed like a “no-brainer as where to get the ball rolling.”
> 
> “I feel like my Facebook news feed has been swapped out over the past day from people posting, saying ‘I’m so afraid’ and ‘Stop the hate’ to ‘We have to fight this hatred, this bully in a presidential office, and fight this with love — how do we do that best?’ [Wearing safety pins] is the perfect way. It’s silent protest. It’s using something in your household and putting it on your clothes and saying I believe in love, not hate. It’s saying to others, I will stand by you, sit by you, fight for you if someone comes out against you. It’s something you can do instead of just posting on Facebook,” Husack says. “It’s action instead of inaction as a form of grieving about what happened in this election.”
> 
> People are certainly getting behind the movement quickly.
> 
> Children’s book author Mo Willems tweeted a drawing of his iconic Knuffle Bunny character wearing a safety pin:
> 
> View image on Twitter
> View image on Twitter
> Follow
> Mo Willems' Pigeon @The_Pigeon
> Reports of harassment in schools & elsewhere are breaking my heart. I will stand up for anybunny who is being bullied. #safetypin
> 5:16 PM - 10 Nov 2016
> 1,963 1,963 Retweets 3,675 3,675 likes
> 
> 
> And he’s not the only one.
> 
> View image on Twitter
> View image on Twitter
> Follow
> Sarah Lill @SarahLill9
> I wear my #SafetyPin to show I am a safe place.I will protect those who are treated unfairly bc of gender, race, disability, & indiv beliefs
> 8:32 PM - 10 Nov 2016
> 3,470 3,470 Retweets 6,680 6,680 likes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View image on Twitter
> View image on Twitter
> Follow
> Safety Pin America @SafetyPinUSA
> #SafetyPinAmerica #ImWithYou
> 11:34 PM - 10 Nov 2016
> 2,701 2,701 Retweets 3,310 3,310 likes
> 
> 
> View image on Twitter
> View image on Twitter
> Follow
> Jamie Tworkowski ✔ @jamietworkowski
> This is beautiful. Let's all be safe places for people who are anxious and afraid right now. #safetypin
> 12:16 AM - 11 Nov 2016
> 3,972 3,972 Retweets 4,953 4,953 likes
> 
> 
> View image on Twitter
> View image on Twitter
> Follow
> Lauren B. Davis @Laurenbdavis
> #SafetyPin. I am an ally. Tell anyone afraid in Trump's new America they don't stand alone. #ImWithYou
> 11:51 AM - 10 Nov 2016
> 179 179 Retweets 253 253 likes
> 
> 
> View image on Twitter
> View image on Twitter
> Follow
> Debra Messing ✔ @DebraMessing
> Wearing a Safety pin- as a sign that you are a safe haven for those who don't feel safe post-Election. Moving gesture
> 10:33 PM - 10 Nov 2016
> 2,811 2,811 Retweets 3,830 3,830 likes
> 
> 
> View image on Twitter
> View image on Twitter
> Follow
> alan ? @bookmaggot
> It's not the only thing; it's not even a big thing but it's *a* thing#safetypinUSA #safetypin
> 8:34 AM - 11 Nov 2016 · Rome, GA


https://www.yahoo.com/style/why-people-are-wearing-safety-pins-on-their-clothes-171321653.html

Wearing something that is commonly used to hold up diapers. Seems appropriate


----------



## Draykorinee

Well the left have a victory at last! Lego will no longer advertise with the disgusting rag that is the daily mail. (I don't read any paper, especially theleft wing Guardian shite.)


----------



## ShiningStar

Carte Blanche said:


> The numbers were higher for Trump than Romney because he was running against a corrupt white woman and not a successful well spoken African American.
> 
> The anomaly was Obama and democrats thought that Obama's voter base was the actual democrat voter base and would vote for Hillary in the same numbers as they did for Obama. This election actually set things right again and we should be concluding that when Obama ran the democrat vote was over-represented because of higher african american turn out.
> 
> There was no significant upsurge of voters for Trump.
> 
> The ONLY people to blame for democrats losing this are democrats themselves, no one else.


I question a little bit that 29% number of Hispanics nationally when Trump did worse nationally then Mitt Romney in the states with actual highest amount of Latino's(Ca-Tx-) those 2 states along nearly count for 2/5th's of Latino's. Just a statistical truth if Trump % is lower then Romney's in a state then amongst some group his numbers must have gone up. The black vote being down is understandable and should have been excpected with the 1st black President in USA history not being on the ballot like last time. If she lost voters with them them in CA-TX- and and Trumps % is still down then for that 29% number to be true then Hilary must have increased her share of the vote with whites or asians in these states with sizeable latino population to make up the numbers. Arizona and NM as well Trumps numbers were lower. 

It does seem weird Trump's numbers went "Up" with Latino's when literally the 4 states with highest % of Latino's and the 2 with 40% of Latino's living in them Trump did worse then Romney.


----------



## Reaper

ShiningStar said:


> I question a little bit that 29% number of Hispanics nationally when Trump did worse nationally then Mitt Romney in the states with actual highest amount of Latino's(Ca-Tx-) those 2 states along nearly count for 2/5th's of Latino's. Just a statistical truth if Trump % is lower then Romney's in a state then amongst some group his numbers must have gone up. The black vote being down is understandable and should have been excpected with the 1st black President in USA history not being on the ballot like last time. If she lost voters with them them in CA-TX- and and Trumps % is still down then for that 29% number to be true then Hilary must have increased her share of the vote with whites or asians in these states with sizeable latino population to make up the numbers. Arizona and NM as well Trumps numbers were lower.
> 
> It does seem weird Trump's numbers went "Up" with Latino's when literally the 4 states with highest % of Latino's and the 2 with 40% of Latino's living in them Trump did worse then Romney.


Yes because those states are the only states where Hispanics live... 

Legal Hispanics and Cubans are anti illegal immigration because they feel closer to America and have come here the right way. They resent the illegals. Even in the blue states because the illegals have an easier time in America than the legals. 

I'm a legal Pakistani. I resent the motherfuckers that that hop borders. Send them the fuck back.


----------



## ShiningStar

Carte Blanche said:


> Yes because those states are the only states where Hispanics live...
> 
> Legal Hispanics and Cubans are anti immigration because they feel closer to America and have come here the right way. They resent the illegals.
> 
> I'm a legal Pakistani. I resent the motherfuckers that that hop borders. Send them the fuck back.


Despite how much media attention Cuban American's get cause of Florida's swing state status as of the 2010 Census Latino's who identified as being of Cuban heritage only account for 3% of all Latino's in the Us. After President Obama lifted the embargo on Cuba it may have been good policy but probably cost Hilary some votes in Florida I don't dispute that at all . Most Latino's are actually of Mexican descent in the USA and even one's who are legal and have been here for generations Trump's rapists and criminals comment singlehandily cost him Colorado and Nevada. Probably cost that racist Joe Arpaoi his job in Arizona and made Arizona competitive despite what a total uninspiring candidate Hilary is.


----------



## Reaper

ShiningStar said:


> Despite how much media attention Cuban American's get cause of Florida's swing state status as of the 2010 Census Latino's who identified as being of Cuban heritage only account for 3% of all Latino's in the Us. After President Obama lifted the embargo on Cuba it may have been good policy but probably cost Hilary some votes in Florida I don't dispute that at all . Most Latino's are actually of Mexican descent in the USA and even one's who are legal and have been here for generations Trump's rapists and criminals comment singlehandily cost him Colorado and Nevada and probably cost that racist Joe Arpaoi his job in Arizona and made Arizona competitive despite what a total uninspiring candidate Hilary is.


Instead of implying what I think you're implying why don't you give us a breakdown of the entire Latino vote across America. Sounds an awful like a conspiracy theory and wishful thinking. 

Typical. But I am on my phone and for once don't want to get into the nitty gritty of facts. 

But if you have some to back up your claim that Trump's Latino vote count is wrong or fake or doesn't exist then by all means prove it properly by analysing the data of all 50 states and not just cherry picking a handful and creating a conspiracy theory out of it :kobelol


----------



## ShiningStar

I am not saying it's fake or even a conspiracy it's just entirely based on exit polls which end up getting debunked later . It's just looking at 4 states raw data total(NM,AZ,CA,TX) one's with the highest Latino % are the rare unicorns of the election where Trump did worse then Romney.

And this poll here seems to indicate outside of Florida with a high Cuban population Trump didn't even hit 20% in a single state among Latino's. 

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...whelmingly-against-trump-we-did-the-research/


----------



## Reaper

ShiningStar said:


> I am not saying it's fake or even a conspiracy it's just entirely based on exit polls which end up getting debunked later . It's just looking at 4 states raw data total(NM,AZ,CA,TX) one's with the highest Latino % are the rare unicorns of the election where Trump did worse then Romney.
> 
> And this poll here seems to indicate outside of Florida with a high Cuban population Trump didn't even hit 20% in a single state among Latino's.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...whelmingly-against-trump-we-did-the-research/


Can't see Washington Post anymore so you should paste it here. 

I'm where you are now btw. You're basing this off of the Latino Decisions pollster and her spokseperson that went on CNN making all kinds of wild speculation about what will happen once the polls are finalized. It sounded more like cognitive dissonance to me, but if the exit poll data does change and decrease for Trump, how significantly it does is complete and utter speculation at this point. 

We go off of the exit poll data that we have at the moment to analyze what know right now because any pollster has a greater chance of being wrong than the exit polls. Trying to use someone's polling data to claim that the exit polls is a dangerous analytical situation to put yourself in because we can use pretty much any and every pollster and make the same kind of wild assertions about the final exit poll data and who is closer and who was farther. 

Let the evidence come in and then we'll talk. In the meantime, I suggest that you make yourself less open to accepting a pollster's speculation.


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21

> The politically incorrect professor on leave since his NYU colleagues griped about his “incivility” has been promoted — and his fellow liberal-studies profs were lectured about their conduct.
> 
> Michael Rectenwald, 57, was bumped from assistant professor to full professor on Monday, just days after he was placed on paid leave. The promotion comes with an 18 percent raise to $80,000, a source said.
> 
> “I’m very relieved,” the liberal-studies professor told The Post. “I was worried the administration might use my views against me.”
> 
> Rectenwald’s exit came on Oct. 26, two days after he outed himself as the “Deplorable NYU Prof,” an undercover Twitter profile he used to argue against college trends like “safe spaces” and “trigger warnings.”
> 
> His unmasking prompted a 12-person committee calling itself the Liberal Studies Diversity, Equity and Inclusion Working Group to publish a letter in the student paper charging that Rectenwald was “guilty of illogic and incivility.”
> 
> The same day, he was summoned to a meeting with the dean, where it was suggested he take a paid leave, Rectenwald said.
> 
> “I thought my career was over,” he told The Post.
> 
> But amid public outcry following The Post’s report on his exit, NYU e-mailed Rectenwald last week to inform him that his application for a full professorship had been approved. He had applied six months ago.
> 
> On Wednesday, liberal- studies dean Fred Schwarzbach sent a strongly worded e-mail to department faculty reminding them to be respectful of opposing views.
> 
> One of the program’s “core values,” he wrote, is “the importance of the free and open exchange of different views, even those with which most of us disagree.”
> 
> His promotion came along with 18 other faculty promotions and was “simply the normal course of business,” said NYU spokesman James Devitt.
> 
> The professor continues to feel “shunned” by his colleagues, who he said had “defriended me by the dozens on Facebook.”
> 
> He hopes for a reconciliation.
> 
> “I’d like to have some understanding reached between myself, the dean and the people who felt the need to attack me for no reason,” he said. “Rather than write off my views, they could actually listen to what I have to say.”


http://nypost.com/2016/11/13/nyu-awards-promotion-and-full-time-gig-to-deplorable-professor/

:booklel


----------



## Reaper

Ben Shapiro isn't even controversial.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2016/11/15/u-va-students-faculty-deeply-offended-by-university-president-quoting-thomas-jefferson-the-schools-founder/



> *Group of U-Va. students, faculty ‘deeply offended’ by Thomas Jefferson being quoted at school he founded*
> 
> In 1819, well after helping to found the United States of America, Thomas Jefferson founded the University of Virginia in Charlottesville.
> 
> It was the state’s first true public university.
> 
> Known as the “Father of the University of Virginia,” Jefferson was laid to rest at his home in Monticello, less than 10 miles from his school.
> 
> Jefferson embodied the contradictions of his time. He was a slave owner, who wrote “all men are created equal” in the Declaration of Independence. But Martin Luther King Jr., for example, regularly evoked Jefferson’s words in his speeches. On Sept. 12, 1962, King spoke at the New York Civil War Centennial Commission’s Emancipation Proclamation Observance in New York City. There he said, “Jefferson with keen perception saw that the festering sore of slavery debilitated white masters as well as the *****. He feared for the future of white children who were taught a false supremacy. His concern can be summed up in one quotation, ‘I tremble for my country when I reflect that God is just.’”
> 
> Now, a group of students and faculty members at the very school Jefferson founded have chastised the university president for quoting him in a statement she made after the election of Donald Trump.
> 
> Following Trump’s victory, University President Teresa Sullivan sent an email urging students to remember their own responsibility in the world, the Cavalier Daily reported.
> 
> Sullivan wrote, “By coincidence, on this exact day 191 years ago — November 9, 1825, in the first year of classes at U.Va. — Thomas Jefferson wrote to a friend that University of Virginia students ‘are not of ordinary significance only: they are exactly the persons who are to succeed to the government of our country, and to rule its future enmities, its friendships and fortunes.’ I encourage today’s U.Va. students to embrace that responsibility.”
> 
> It wasn’t the first such email quoting Jefferson that Sullivan had written to the student body. As The Washington Post’s Susan Svrluga reported, a week earlier she sent one out after someone scrawled the word “terrorists” on the door of a dorm room where two Muslim students resided.
> 
> In that letter, Sullivan advocated peace on campus, writing, “Thomas Jefferson was the first American president to wrest power from an opposing party, yet he also provided a potent precedent for the peaceful transfer of power and the healing of a divided nation.”
> 
> With the second email, a contingent of the campus decided they’d had enough.
> 
> Assistant Professor of Psychology Noelle Hurd drafted an open letter addressed to the school’s president “to provide [Sullivan] with some constructive and respectful feedback regarding [her] messages.” This email denounced her usage of quotations by Jefferson, the school’s founder, due to the fact that he was a slaveholder.
> 
> Four hundred and sixty-nine students and faculty members signed the letter.
> 
> The letter read, in part:
> 
> _ We are incredibly disappointed in the use of Thomas Jefferson as a moral compass. Thomas Jefferson owned hundreds of slaves. Other memorable Jefferson quotes include that Blacks are “inferior to the whites in the endowments of body and mind,” and “as incapable as children of taking care of themselves.” Though we realize that some members of our university community may be inspired by quotes from Jefferson, we also realize that many of us are deeply offended by attempts on behalf of our administration to guide our moral behavior through their use._
> 
> It stated that, “although some members of this community may have come to this university because of Thomas Jefferson’s legacy, others of us came here in spite of it.”
> 
> Finally it stated, “For many of us, the inclusion of Jefferson quotes undermines the messages of unity, equality, civility, and inclusivity that you are attempting to convey.”
> 
> “The intention of the email was to start a conversation with our administration regarding ways to be more inclusive,” Hurd told the Cavalier Daily. “In the current climate, we must seize every opportunity to communicate that this university welcomes individuals from all backgrounds.”
> 
> Politics professor Lawrie Balfour, who also signed the letter, said that a simple mention of Jefferson is enough to undo progress — a cycle that’s oft repeated during her decade and a half with the school.
> 
> “I’ve been here 15 years,” Balfour told the Cavalier Daily. “Again and again, I have found that at moments when the community needs reassurance and Jefferson appears, it undoes I think the really important work that administrators and others are trying to do.”
> 
> Sullivan quickly responded on Monday with a letter that reaffirmed the university’s “long-standing tradition of open discourse” in which she wrote, “I fully endorse their right to speak out on issues that matter to all of us, including the University’s complicated Jeffersonian legacy.”
> 
> “In my message last week, I agreed with Mr. Jefferson’s words expressing the idea that UVA students would help to lead our Republic. He believed that 200 years ago, and I believe it today,” Sullivan wrote, continuing to state this doesn’t indicate that she agrees with all of the man’s actions, thoughts or politics.
> 
> In her response to a letter asking her not to quote Jefferson, Sullivan continued to, indeed, defiantly quote Jefferson.
> 
> She wrote:
> 
> _ UVA is still producing leaders for our Republic, and from backgrounds that Mr. Jefferson could not have anticipated in 1825, when he wrote the words that I quoted. Today’s leaders are women and men, members of all racial and ethnic groups, members of the LGBTQ community, and adherents of all religious traditions. All of them belong at today’s UVA, whose founder’s most influential and most quoted words were “ . . . all men are created equal.” Those words were inherently contradictory in an era of slavery, but because of their power, they became the fundamental expression of a more genuine equality today._
> 
> The irony of the situation was not lost on many Twitter users. Others appeared to be angry.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798403344830230529
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798267735872565248
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798376025587589120
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798363464217477121
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798342278687363073This is not the first time an institution has wrestled with the past of a Founding Father connected with said institution.
> 
> In Sept., Matt Haney, the president of the San Francisco Unified School District Board of Education, argued that local schools named after men who owned slaves deserved new names. He wrote on Twitter, “We should rename Washington High School after San Francisco native, poet and author Maya Angelou. Maya Angelou High School. No schools named after slave owners.”
> 
> And, as The Post reported, “In 1997, [New Orleans], following a policy of not honoring slave owners, swapped George Washington’s name on an elementary school for Charles Richard Drew, a black surgeon who lived from 1904 to 1950.”
> 
> Sullivan argued that, in the case of UVA, using select Jefferson quotes is not the same as honoring his actions.
> 
> “Quoting Jefferson [or any historical figure] does not imply an endorsement of all the social structures and beliefs of his time,” Sullivan wrote in her letter.
> 
> Regardless, Hurd said his contradictions, if left unexplored, could create a hostile environment.
> 
> “The point is not that he is never appropriate,” Balfour told the Cavalier Daily. “But the point is that the move that says, he owned slaves, but he was a great man, is deeply problematic, and I think it will continue to prevent us from being the kind of inclusive, respectful community that President Sullivan and the rest of us envision.”


----------



## yeahbaby!

^ Pretty simple then, leave the school and start your own fucking school where no ever says or does anything so no one can be offended.


----------



## Simply Flawless

2 Ton 21 said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2016/11/15/u-va-students-faculty-deeply-offended-by-university-president-quoting-thomas-jefferson-the-schools-founder/


Are some people just thick as shit or what? They attend a school the dude founded but get their panties rustled because his quotes are used..... :renee3


----------



## Reaper

I think that Trump's elections has definitely emboldened free speech advocates and I do think that it's only a matter of time before the free speech advocates in Trump's administration starts taking the piss on these elite snobs who've never been told that they aren't the only ones who have a right to free speech. I'm hoping that teachers and students whose free speech rights are denied (on both sides) will let the courts and law of the land settled. 

I expect there to be at least one land-mark free speech case to happen in the next 2-4 years that will hopefully redefine the state of college campuses in America. They've gotten out of control and I've never seen more free speech violations happening anywhere else - except maybe Saudi Arabia, Yemen and those kinds of places.

They say they just want to have a conversation, but clearly also state that "you shouldn't say that" contradicting themselves. That right there is a free speech violation.


----------



## DOPA

@virus21 @TheDazzler @Carte Blanche @Pratchett @2 Ton 21

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-37997864



> *Twitter suspends alt-right figureheads*
> 
> Twitter has suspended the accounts of several members of the American alt-right movement, including the leader of a white nationalist think tank.
> The social network has not given an explanation for its actions.
> But they come the same week it announced new ways for users to complain about hateful content.
> Some alt-right figures have suggested a switch to Gab, an alternative micro-blogging service that promises "free speech for everyone".
> But other have their doubts.
> "Gab just seems like a pointless echo chamber, there are enough alt-right blogs and forums," wrote one supporter of the movement in a discussion thread about the Twitter suspensions.
> "The benefits of Twitter are interacting with normies, influencing discussion and getting alt-right memes trending."
> 
> Members of the alt-right movement differ on many points, but are generally outspoken in their attacks on multiculturalism, globalisation and immigration.
> Their targets include political correctness and feminism, and they have typically characterised themselves as being anti-establishment.
> The election of Donald Trump - a presidential candidate supported by much of the alt-right - could change that.
> He has appointed Steve Bannon as his chief strategist. Mr Bannon was formerly executive chairman of Breitbart News, a news site that specialises in coverage of the alt-right, but does not identify itself as part of it.
> That has led some to speculate about whether certain alt-right views could soon become official US policy.
> 
> 'Cuck' attacks
> USA Today was one of the first mainstream news sites to report the suspensions.
> Among them was Richard Spencer, the president of the National Policy Institute, which describes itself as being dedicated to the "identity and future of people of European descent in the United States".
> 
> The NPI's own Twitter account and that of its Radix Journal have also been barred by the platform.
> Several of the accounts' recent tweets had included the word "cucks" - a term of abuse used by the alt-right to disparage opponents. It is derived from cuckold and signifies the target is in some way weak.
> It is not clear, however, whether this was related to Twitter's action.
> "[This] is corporate Stalinism in the sense that there is a great purge going on, and they are purging people on the basis of their views," Mr Spencer said in a video he posted to YouTube.
> "I and a number of other people who just got banned were not even trolling."
> He added he now planned to use Gab instead.
> Mr Spencer was banned from visiting the UK earlier this year by the then Home Secretary Theresa May, who suggested his views would "foster hatred which might lead to inter-community violence".
> 
> USA Today identified four other high-profile alt-right figures who had also been suspended.
> The Southern Poverty Law Center - an Alabama-based anti-hate group - welcomed the news.
> "Good riddance," it tweeted.
> The group said it had previously asked Twitter to remove more than 100 white supremacists' accounts.
> Twitter typically allows users accused of abusive behaviour to return after a temporary lockout.
> However, it permanently banned Breitbart technology editor Milo Yiannopoulos in July, when it said he had helped incite abuse against the actress Leslie Jones.


Twitter strikes again with their utter hypocrisy and idiocy. It is little wonder that they are getting hammered in terms of business to the point where nobody wants to buy them.

I think it won't be too long before another platform which encourages free speech challenges and overtakes them. Either that or Instagram/Facebook takes more users away from Twitter. As bad as FB and Youtube can be at times they are nothing compared to the Authoritarian Leftist Twitter.


----------



## virus21

L-DOPA said:


> @virus21 @TheDazzler @Carte Blanche @Pratchett @2 Ton 21
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-37997864
> 
> 
> 
> Twitter strikes again with their utter hypocrisy and idiocy. It is little wonder that they are getting hammered in terms of business to the point where nobody wants to buy them.
> 
> I think it won't be too long before another platform which encourages free speech challenges and overtakes them. Either that or Instagram/Facebook takes more users away from Twitter. As bad as FB and Youtube can be at times they are nothing compared to the Authoritarian Leftist Twitter.


Twitter has been going that way for a while. Hell, they hired Anita Sarkessian for fuck sakes.



> In response to Donald Trump’s electoral victory, students at the University of Michigan are planning a campus-wide class walkout Wednesday afternoon. They’re demanding segregated campus space for students of African-American descent.
> 
> The event is hosted by Students 4 Justice at The University of Michigan, a group of students “who organize to target inequities on our campus,” according to their Facebook page, which features Black Panthers imagery.
> 
> 
> Screengrab/Facebook
> “Trump is a product of white supremacy,” their Facebook page outlining the message of the protest states. “White supremacy is responsible. . . The University must place the safety of its students first and foremost. Most of a University’s population now have their lives at risk. The University must protect us with every power it has available.”
> 
> To keep students safe, the group is demanding the university provide separate but equal facility spaces on campus for black students.
> 
> The University of Michigan must provide funding and paid staffing positions for a Black space on campus specifically designed as a recreational and safe space for Black people at the University. The University must offer more academic support services for Black students. Resources for protecting Black students cannot be channeled to University police. The police, as a union, has endorsed Trump. Placing us in the police’s care is an act of anti-Black violence.
> The idea of segregating black students isn’t anything new. Until 1954, states were allowed to pass laws establishing separate educational facilities for black and white students as long as they were “equal.” The Supreme Court determined in a unanimous ruling that “separate educational facilities are inherently unequal,” and required states to integrate public schools — a huge victory for the civil rights movement.
> 
> University of Michigan students aren’t the only college protestors demanding separate campus facilities for African American students. At the University of California-Berkeley, students slapped eviction notices on a campus store last month and demanded the building be re-purposed for students of color and people who label themselves LGBTQIIA+.
> 
> You can read the entire list of demands here.


http://thefederalist.com/2016/11/16/university-michigan-protesters-demand-separate-equal-safe-space-black-students/



> Some recent headlines:
> 
> "The Electoral College is an instrument of white supremacy — and sexism," exclaimed Slate magazine.
> CNN: "Math is racist: How data is driving inequality."
> 
> From the NBC affiliate in Oklahoma: "'To be white is to be racist,' Norman student offended by teacher's lecture."
> Wow, things are bad here in America. Maybe I should move to Canada? Uh oh, from Heat Street: "Canoes reek of genocide, theft and white privilege, says Canadian professor."
> 
> Is there no place safe from white supremacy? Let me check the Huffington Post. "North Korea proves your white male privilege is not universal."
> 
> In other words, going by the headlines, you'd think everything is about race. Or, as the Harvard Crimson put it, "Everything is about race."
> 
> You might say this is a cheap technique. Headlines are supposed to be provocative, particularly in the age of clickbaiting that passes for much of what we call journalism. Let us look to the academy, where cool reason rules.
> 
> (Hey, stop laughing. I haven't even gotten to the punch line yet).
> 
> Over at the Journal of Applied Philosophy, we're told that condemning racism is — wait for it — racist. "The moralization of racism that often permeates philosophical scholarship reproduces colorblind logics, which provide individualistic explanations for structural problems, thereby sustaining white dominance," writes Marzia Milazzo in an article titled "On white ignorance, white shame and other pitfalls in critical philosophy of race.
> 
> Milazzo's claim is hardly controversial in the hothouse alternative universe of higher education. What Milazzo calls "colorblind logics" hold everybody to equal standards of fact and reason. This wacky notion is the wellspring from which we got the scientific revolution, the Enlightenment, the rule of law, doctrines of universal human rights, the abolition of slavery, the emancipation of women, the civil rights movement, the concept of free speech and unprecedented material prosperity.
> 
> Reason is the tool that brings us consensus, appeals to our conscience and keeps us from returning to the jungle.
> 
> It all reminds me of that great scene from "Monty Python's Life of Brian" where a revolutionary asks, "What has the Roman Empire ever done for us?" A comrade lists a bunch of things, and the man replies, "All right, but apart from the sanitation, the medicine, education, wine, public order, irrigation, roads, the freshwater system and public health, what have the Romans ever done for us?"
> 
> Activists today are clear-cutting vast swaths of civil society to make room for reason-free zones where feelings outrank facts — they call them "safe spaces." And if they had their druthers, the entirety of the continent, if not the globe, would be one giant beanbag chair-strewn realm of hugging and unapologetic whining.
> 
> 
> Seemingly every day there's another story of a college campus caving into the notion that free speech and unhappy facts are racist.
> 
> The election of Donald Trump, a man I could not have been more critical of, has turned the safe spaces into kinds of internal refugee camps where the weeping delicate flowers can wilt in terror.
> 
> I did not like how Trump talked about issues of race. Some of his most ardent supporters have views on race that I find abhorrent. But they constitute a tiny minority of his coalition. Just consider that if you subtracted from Trump's column all of the voters who had also previously voted for Barack Obama, Hillary Clinton surely would have won.
> 
> If you think everything you don't like is racist, then of course the election of a president you don't like has to be racist.
> 
> Here's some free advice for all the liberals insisting that Trump was elected by racists: The more you say that, the more you help Trump.
> 
> I can understand why this is confusing. There's a certain breed of guilty white liberal who actually enjoy being called racist, confessing their racial sins and denouncing less advanced white people. The hot new term for this is "virtue signaling" — a way of communicating how enlightened you are.
> 
> But there are a lot more white people out there who are not racist and therefore do not like being called racist or being berated about how their country is racist. They also sense that the "everything is about race" crowd is using race as a cudgel to silence critics and have their way.
> 
> That sort of thing begs for a backlash. You can call it racist if you want — some people do with everything else — but it won't play well outside the safe spaces.


http://www.newsmax.com/JonahGoldberg/xxxx/2016/11/16/id/759200/



> Bobby Kaufmann, a Republican, plans to introduce a bill that echoes the eye-rolling frustration expressed by many who think colleges are “coddling” their students.
> 
> He’s referring to the piece of legislation as the “suck it up, buttercup” bill and he hopes to introduce it when the legislature resumes in January, the Des Moines Register reported.
> 
> The bill would take aim at state universities that offer election-related sit-ins and grief counseling beyond the resources normally available to students. Those colleges that use taxpayer dollars to fund these extra programs would be subject to a budget cut for double the amount they spend.
> 
> Kaufmann said he had heard of four or five schools in other states that were staffing grief counselors in zones where “kids can come cry out their sensitivity.”
> 
> “People have the right to be hysterical,” Kaufmann said. “On their own time.”
> 
> The legislation would also create new criminal penalties for protesters who shut down highways, Kaufmann told the Des Moines Register.
> 
> Kaufmann, who is serving in his second term in the Iowa House, is a crop and livestock farmer who works on his family’s eight-generation farm. He lives in Milton, Iowa, a town about an hour southeast of Cedar Rapids. He operates a steel-hauling, construction and demolition business and is a member of the Farm Bureau and National Rifle Association, among other groups, according to a biography on the Iowa House Republicans website.
> 
> A number of public colleges in Iowa held events to help students discuss and deal with the election results. But at least three of those — Iowa State University, the University of Iowa and the University of Northern Iowa — confirmed they are not spending any additional state resources to run the programs, the Des Moines Register reported.
> 
> “I think universities are the perfect place to have these types of conversations,” said Scott Ketelsen, director of university relations at the University of Northern Iowa. “It’s where people learn. It’s where they share ideas. I don’t consider it coddling.”
> 
> The Iowa lawmaker’s idea for the bill received mixed reactions on Twitter:
> 
> Follow
> Iowa Minute Man @RandyMillam
> YES! Lawmaker drops the HAMMER on colleges coddling election crybabies… http://www.allenbwest.com/michellej...s-hammer-colleges-coddling-election-crybabies … via @ALLENWESTARMY Bobby Kaufmann
> 9:19 PM - 13 Nov 2016 · Marion, IA
> 1 1 Retweet 8 8 likes
> 15 Nov
> Bleeding Heartland @desmoinesdem
> Bobby Kaufmann expected to seek higher office someday. This is a perfect non-issue to get him acclaim & attention in #IAGOP circles #ialegis https://twitter.com/brianneDMR/status/798601350548508673 …
> Follow
> Austin Frerick @AFrerick
> @desmoinesdem Politics aside, how sad and just plain mean.
> 2:35 PM - 15 Nov 2016
> 1 1 Retweet 4 4 likes
> On Tuesday, a day after the Des Moines Register reported on Kaufmann’s plans, the University of Iowa took to Twitter to encourage students to call counseling services if they were seeking any sort of help.
> 
> View image on Twitter
> View image on Twitter
> Follow
> University of Iowa ✔ @uiowa
> We are a caring community that values compassion, inclusion, respect, and dignity. #uiowa
> 7:15 PM - 15 Nov 2016
> 20 20 Retweets 59 59 likes
> Kaufmann’s plans followed a debate over the extent to which college campuses should provide additional resources — or exemptions — to help students cope with what some see as emotional postelection trauma.
> 
> At the University of Michigan at Flint, students were informed of counseling services in three separate emails over a span of five hours. At the University of California at San Diego, a three-hour “Talk It Out” event gave students the opportunity to hash out their feelings with a doctor with Counseling and Psychological Services, the College Fix reported.
> 
> And a note posted on Facebook and Twitter the morning after the election by Purdue University’s student government president incited a slew of negative comments. The Purdue Student Gov account tweeted a template note that “grieving” students could send to a professor to request an extension, cancellation or excused absence for that day’s assignment.
> 
> “This is an instance in which I feel I need to take time for myself to heal after what was a traumatic evening last night,” the note template wrote. The president later apologized.
> 
> A sophomore at Duke University posted a similar draft email in the All Duke Facebook page.
> 
> Responses to the note from Purdue’s Student Government called it “intensely pathetic” and told students to “grow up.”
> 
> “Poor little snowflakes. Run to your safespaces. Life didn’t go your way,” one comment wrote.
> 
> In light of this dialogue, and of an article in The Washington Post about postelection shock among Yale University students, one economics professor at Yale retorted that his students “don’t melt.”
> 
> 
> The professor, Steven Berry, said the day after the election, he allowed his students to choose to opt out of the second midterm for personal reasons and transfer the weight of the exam entirely onto the final exam. While some of his students did email him expressing fear of personal consequences as a result of the election, almost all the students showed up for the test the following day.
> 
> “It was hard and most students took the full 75 minutes,” Berry wrote. “No crying, no whining, no excuses.”
> 
> The Iowa lawmaker also criticized some of the protests and rallies that took place across the state and country in the days after the election. He called out protesters who closed Interstate Highway 80 in Iowa City during a rally against President-elect Donald Trump last week.
> 
> Kaufmann said he plans to establish a law enforcement task force to consider options on how to address the issue and create tougher criminal penalties for those who disturb traffic. Officers now could potentially charge protesters with certain violations, but Kaufmann said many have told him they’d like clarity on the issue, the Des Moines Register reported.
> 
> “I have no issue with protesting,” he said. “In fact, I would go to political war for anyone who wanted to protest or dissent and they couldn’t. But you can’t exercise your constitutional right by trampling on someone else’s.”


https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2016/11/16/the-suck-it-up-buttercup-bill-iowa-lawmaker-targets-postelection-campus-hysteria/#comments

Ok, that last one is fucking amusing


----------



## virus21

> A town-gown culture clash in Oberlin, Ohio reached a fresh level of absurdity last week. At local mom-and-pop store Gibson's Bakery, a shoplifting incident straight out of Spike Lee's oeuvre amplified into a boycott, followed by a counter-effort by the community: a "cash mob" to help keep the shop up and running.
> 
> Law professor William Jacobson at the blog Legal Insurrection reported the timeline of events—from Gibson's employees' call to the police, to the student body of Oberlin College's-sanctioned boycott, to the locals' heartening response. "This could have been a case of mob rule destroying a business. But instead, the community rallied around Gibson's," Jacobson notes.
> 
> The drama seems to have kicked off when an underage Oberlin student caught high-tailing with two bottles of wine under his coat ended up in a fight with Allyn Gibson, an employee at the shop. Countless goofball college kids, many of them at dear old Oberlin, have landed in local jails for equal crimes. But this one involved three black youth—one male, the alleged shoplifter, and two female, who police witnessed engaging in a violent act against Gibson upon responding to the scene. All three were booked, the male for robbery and the females for assault, for after a couple of tussles both inside the shop and out, according to the police report.
> 
> 
> But the incident galvanized the community, both on campus and off. The campus chapter of Black Lives Matter, the Student Democrats, and the Oberlin student senate joined a protest of the store. Townies responded with a "cash mob." They flocked to Gibson's from surrounding towns to fill up on treats and groceries, inspired online by a viral "Gibson's Bakery Support Page," which Facebook took down after a flood of complaints claiming the local "cash mob" campaign perpetrated racism.
> 
> The College's official statement about the ordeal—signed by the president and dean of students—put the matter in the context of the presidential election and commended the student senate's actions.
> 
> This has been a difficult few days for our community, not simply because of the events at Gibson's Bakery, but because of the fears and concerns that many are feeling in response to the outcome of the presidential election. We write foremost to acknowledge the pain and sadness that many of you are experiencing. We want you to know that the administration, faculty, and staff are here to support you as we work through this moment together.
> 
> […]We are grateful for the determination of our students and for the leadership demonstrated by Student Senate. Thanks to all who have contacted us with suggestions and concerns.
> Oberlin, home to Lena Dunham's alma mater, must be accustomed to such impenetrable nonsense. Back in May, Nathan Heller profiled the campus for the New Yorker, finding it host to the same censorious social justice activism as other liberal arts institutions—more so, even, for its rural isolation.
> 
> In his much-discussed story, Heller pulled back the veil on old-pattern activist professors afraid of their new-age activist students' feelings. He interviewed students increasingly unsatisfied by professors and administrators' imperfect efforts to honor their tessellating inter-sectional identities.
> 
> 
> Of these students, Heller pointed out an uncomfortable friction in that "They move their lives to rural Ohio and perform their identities, whatever that might mean." To rural Ohioans, we can assume, their identity performances mean little more than a sometimes costly and violent annoyance.


http://www.weeklystandard.com/campus-activists-at-oberlin-no-match-for-mom-and-pop-shop/article/2005386


----------



## Stinger Fan

Carte Blanche said:


> Ben Shapiro isn't even controversial.


He had black lives matter (claiming he was a white supremacist) and had White supremacists protesting him at the same time at University of Wisconsin-Madison last night. He's only considered "controversial" because he's a conservative speaker. It's pretty ridiculous that people feel "unsafe" purely because he has a different opinion, its quite ridiculous but we do have this photo taken as protesters were leaving


----------



## virus21

Stinger Fan said:


> He had black lives matter (claiming he was a white supremacist) and had White supremacists protesting him at the same time at University of Wisconsin-Madison last night. He's only considered "controversial" because he's a conservative speaker. It's pretty ridiculous that people feel "unsafe" purely because he has a different opinion, its quite ridiculous but we do have this photo taken as protesters were leaving


That was great. I actually watched some of that too.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Did I just see a news article use the phrase "cuck attacks?" When the fuck did the world just become memes? Why did we let this happen.


----------



## virus21




----------



## MrMister

"legit" news calling out "fake" news is deliciously ironic.


----------



## DesolationRow

MillionDollarProns said:


> Did I just see a news article use the phrase "cuck attacks?" When the fuck did the world just become memes? Why did we let this happen.


The memes were always real. It was the world we knew that was fake.


----------



## Reaper

http://dailyheadlines.net/2016/11/f...ing-snow-in-stockholm-throws-city-into-chaos/

This has to be the weirdest news I've ever read ... 



> *“Gender-Equal” Snow Removal In Stockholm Throws City Into Chaos*
> 
> 
> 
> I rest my case, this is by far the most absurd visual of Left leaning governing. It can only make your head shake. It comes out of Stockholm, Sweden. It seems snow fall removal is sexist in this northern country. How, you might ask?
> 
> Previously, fresh snowfalls were cleared first from main roads and by areas like construction sites before being removed from pavements and cycle lanes. As men are more likely to drive and women more likely to travel on foot, more women slipped on the ice which led to complaints that the system was sexist. So the sidewalks were cleared first, not thinking about public transportation and life saving ambulances, fire trucks and police vehicles. Hundreds of thousands of people were affected, with the majority of bus routes put out of service and commuters having to wait hours to get to their destinations.
> 
> ​ We do not have to put much effort into figuring out the Left leaning Progressive Red-Green coalition is responsible for this type of lunacy. Politicians from the Social Democratic Party, Green Party, Left Party, and Feminist Initiative, were elected to City Hall in 2014 the introduction of a “feminist” snow clearance was high on the agenda. But police last week said the system is so bad, it posed a danger to society. Officer Fredrik Ståhle branded the conditions for drivers in the city “deplorable”.
> Opposition vice-mayor Cecilia Brinck called the concept of “gender-equal” snow removal “a little silly”.
> 
> As usual emotion, good intentions and no logic by those on the left has put all in danger. A good lesson for all of us when it comes to left leaning social justice.


Any Swedes care to clarify wtf is going here?


----------



## Miss Sally

Carte Blanche said:


> http://dailyheadlines.net/2016/11/f...ing-snow-in-stockholm-throws-city-into-chaos/
> 
> This has to be the weirdest news I've ever read ...
> 
> 
> 
> Any Swedes care to clarify wtf is going here?


I seen this on another site but wasn't sure if real but it seems like them were clearing the sidewalks first but not the roads so it fucked up how things went.


Also some family in Germany got fined 300 euros because they refused to let their son go on a field trip to a mosque.

What's ironic is the school broke two constitutional rules by fining them and trips to museums, religious centers and parks etc aren't mandatory so there shouldn't have been a fine.

Even more funny is the mosque in question is on the same watch list for radical nonsense as the Islamic State...

What's strange to me is that if Germany wants their children to learn about people from the mid east why take them to a mosque? Is religion the only thing going on for these people? lol


----------



## Reaper

Miss Sally said:


> I seen this on another site but wasn't sure if real but it seems like them were clearing the sidewalks first but not the roads so it fucked up how things went.
> 
> 
> Also some family in Germany got fined 300 euros because they refused to let their son go on a field trip to a mosque.
> 
> What's ironic is the school broke two constitutional rules by fining them and trips to museums, religious centers and parks etc aren't mandatory so there shouldn't have been a fine.
> 
> Even more funny is the mosque in question is on the same watch list for radical nonsense as the Islamic State...
> 
> What's strange to me is that if Germany wants their children to learn about people from the mid east why take them to a mosque? Is religion the only thing going on for these people? lol


I don't think german legislation is as crystal clear about separation of church and state as Americans is. 

That said, I think parents (of all faiths) who are anal about limiting exposure to their children are doing their child a disservice and aren't great parents either, but no way in hell should something like that be forced by the state either.


----------



## virus21

> For the vast majority of Americans, November 9 only differed from the week preceding it in the lack of political ads permeating their media. For many, it was a welcome end to months upon months of hateful rhetoric and horrible slanders.
> 
> On many college campuses, however, it wasn't the end of the campaign, but the beginning of Armaggedon or something.
> 
> At Yale University, supposedly one of the most elite institutions of higher learning in the country, an anonymous professor has decided to let students skip their midterms:
> 
> “I am getting many heartfelt notes from students who are in shock over the election returns,” the professor wrote in an email to his students, according to Yale Daily News Managing Editor Jon Victor tweeted.
> “The ones I find most upsetting are those who fear, rightly or wrongly, for their own families. These students are requesting that the exam be postponed. On the other hand, I am sure that many students have sacrificed to prepare for the test …Therefore, I am making the exam optional.”
> 
> The professor told the class he would “calculate each student’s grade both with and without” the exam.
> 
> SPONSORED
> 
> 
> Remember when asking a professor to postpone an exam for anything short of a natural disaster was grounds to be laughed at? Ah, good times. Good times.
> 
> However, that professor's decision was far from being the silliest example:
> 
> At Tufts University, arts and crafts were on offer. And the University of Kansas reminded students via social media of the therapy dogs available for comfort every other Wednesday.
> Colleges nationwide scrambled to help students process Republican Donald Trump’s stunning election victory. They’re acknowledging that many students were up late watching results and so may not be at their sharpest in early-morning lectures. More so, they’re responding to a widespread sense of shock and despair on campuses to the victory of a candidate who offended Mexicans, Gold Star mothers, Muslims and the disabled during the course of the campaign.
> 
> [...]
> 
> “People are frustrated, people are just really sad and shocked,” said Trey Boynton, the director of multi-ethnic student affairs at the University of Michigan. “A lot of people are feeling like there has been a loss. We talked about grief today and about the loss of hope that this election would solidify the progress that was being made.”
> 
> There was a steady flow of students entering Ms. Boynton’s office Wednesday. They spent the day sprawled around the center, playing with Play-Doh and coloring in coloring books, as they sought comfort and distraction.
> 
> 
> Play-Doh and coloring.
> 
> And they wonder why people don't take them seriously.
> 
> In addition to the above examples, Cornell University hosted a "cry-in," where staff provided distraught students with tissues and hot chocolate.
> 
> Of course, I think we'd all prefer people act disturbingly childlike rather than disturbingly violent -- like those who are calling for the murder of people you disagree with. There are several examples of that happening.
> 
> However, both are symptoms of the same thing.
> 
> For years, progressives have sheltered children from failure or pain. Athletic events for young children no longer keep score, and everyone gets a trophy. Schools try to minimize competition and achievement because of insane theories about fostering self-esteem.
> 
> Unfortunately, you can't shelter kids forever. At some point, something is going to invade their safe spaces and smack them upside the head. On November 9, it was dealing with the fact that Donald Trump is the president-elect of the United States.
> 
> Hot chocolate and optional midterms aren't going to help them cope. In fact, they will set them up to suffer even more.


https://pjmedia.com/trending/2016/11/10/u-of-michigan-gives-students-play-doh-coloring-books-to-cope-with-trump/


----------



## MrMister

I just gotta say...

:lmao millennials


----------



## deepelemblues

Memba when asking your professor to delay an exam for anything short of a declaration of war resulted in the professor beating you upside the head with the thickest textbook on his desk? And then you took the test anyway and you failed it despite actually doing really well on said test?

I memba...


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Hey look at this bullshit!



> *No white people will star in the ‘Fullmetal Alchemist’ movie, and that’s a beautiful thing*
> 
> When the live-action adaptation of the wildly-popular manga-turned-anime Fullmetal Alchemist hits theaters next year, its entire cast of lead characters will be Japanese.
> 
> “I want to depict something that follows the original work as much as possible,” the movie’s director Fumihiko Sori told Natalie. “The cast is entirely Japanese, but the setting is Europe. However, their race and nationality isn’t expressed in a specific form.” This news is particularly refreshing in the wake of the upcoming Dr. Strange and Ghost in the Shell movies’ whitewashing of the Asian characters in their source material, tapping Tilda Swinton and Scarlett Johansson, respectively, to play them.
> 
> The world depicted in Fullmetal Alchemist is a complicated one. There, steam-powered technology and alchemy are the major forces that power the world. Amestris, the country where the bulk of the series takes place, is obviously fictional, but it’s heavily inspired by Edwardian-era Great Britain and German culture.
> 
> Edward (subtle), Fullmetal Alchemist‘s flaxen-haired protagonist, works as a State Alchemist tasked with traveling through Amestris to investigate various alchemy-related disturbances of the peace. As the series progresses, it becomes increasingly clear that Amestris is more or less a stand-in for Europe.
> 
> Everything from the names of some of its characters (like “Van Hoenheim”) to the tensions the people of Amestris have with their brown-skinned neighbors from the neighboring nation of Ishval scream, “This is an alternate history where alchemy isn’t magic and Europe just has a slightly different name.” All of that makes the filmmakers’ decision to cast their leads as Japanese that much more interesting.
> 
> There’s a long-standing, heated debate within the anime fan community about who Japanese creators are telling stories about when they design their characters with blonde hair, blue eyes, and features that (to Westerners) read as distinctly non-Japanese.
> 
> Some argue that Disney’s global influence on animation is what inspired Japanese artists to draw characters with large, round eyes and brightly colored hair. Others, like writer Julian Abagond, argue that non-Japanese people see “white” anime characters as white because of their own deep-seated media biases.
> 
> “If I draw a stick figure, most Americans will assume that it is a white man. Because to them that is the Default Human Being,” Abagond explains in a blog post for The Society Pages. “For them to think it is a woman I have to add a dress or long hair; for Asian, I have to add slanted eyes; for black, I add kinky hair or brown skin. Etc. The Other has to be marked. If there are no stereotyped markings of otherness, then white is assumed.”
> *
> Abagond hammers his point home by pointing out that Marge Simpson, a woman with jaundice-yellow skin and a blue, cylindrical, curly afro still reads as white because, in the world of The Simpsons, yellow is the majority. We associate the majority with white people.*
> 
> At the end of the day, though Amestris, Edward, and the entire world created by Fullmetal Alchemist has always been and will always be Japanese at its core. Its characters speak Japanese, they abide by Japanese customs, the series itself is celebrated in Japan, and now, it will look more like Japan.


The reason the live action movie has a Japanese cast is because it was made in Japan. That's the only reason.

The writer and those referenced and quoted in the article have never watched the show. The series takes place in an analog of early 20th century Germany. That's why most of the characters are white with blonde hair, blue eyes, and have European names. The Xing and Ishvalans are foreigners and look either Asian or are a darker color to denote being from other lands. 

Also, in the Simpsons yellow means white. That's why when real life white celebrities appear in the show their skin is yellow. That and there are characters of other races in show (Apu, Dr. Hibbert, Bumblebee man, etc.). Oh and Marge's her hair is a beehive, not an afro.


----------



## Jason C. Doucette

Stinger Fan said:


> CNN the other day tried to claim that the map of the world was racist towards Africa because white Europeans made Africa too small...


lololololololololol!!!!!!!! :heyman6:bayley:ambrose5:CENA:rollins4

Do you have a source for this? I'd love to keep it for the archives!


----------



## BruiserKC

We've had some protests here over the election...some local high schools had the students walk out during the middle of the day to protest, plus the state universities had protests from its students as well. However, one of those protests blocked Interstate 80 for about an hour as people literally stopped cars trying to go down the Interstate at 75 miles an hour. As a result...this Iowa state representative is planning to introduce the "Suck It Up, Buttercup" bill that would cut funding towards schools that use resources for these demonstrations...

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...for-schools-coddling-students-over-trump.html

Yet...the funny thing is while I understand the intent of the bill...I think this is a complete waste of my taxpaying money. We have other issues in Iowa more important right now...figuring out the insurance exchange, water quality, etc.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Jason C. Doucette said:


> lololololololololol!!!!!!!! :heyman6:bayley:ambrose5:CENA:rollins4
> 
> Do you have a source for this? I'd love to keep it for the archives!


http://www.cnn.com/2016/08/18/africa/real-size-of-africa/

While they don't out right say it that it's racist but there's clear undertones all throughout the article .


----------



## Miss Sally

2 Ton 21 said:


> Hey look at this bullshit!
> 
> 
> 
> The reason the live action movie has a Japanese cast is because it was made in Japan. That's the only reason.
> 
> The writer and those referenced and quoted in the article have never watched the show. The series takes place in an analog of early 20th century Germany. That's why most of the characters are white with blonde hair, blue eyes, and have European names. The Xing and Ishvalans are foreigners and look either Asian or are a darker color to denote being from other lands.
> 
> Also, in the Simpsons yellow means white. That's why when real life white celebrities appear in the show their skin is yellow. That and there are characters of other races in show (Apu, Dr. Hibbert, Bumblebee man, etc.). Oh and Marge's her hair is a beehive, not an afro.


LOL good grief these people are crazy. Anyone watching the show FMA could tell it was a European setting given the fact that they went through to pretty much show how different the people of all the places were.


----------



## virus21

> Women who have things mansplained to them in the workplace can now report it to a dedicated hotline.
> 
> Unionen, Sweden’s largest union, is encouraging members to call up when male colleagues give them unsolicited lectures on things they already understand.
> 
> The organisation, which represents 600,000 private sector workers, launched the advice line on Monday and said it will be open from 10am to 4pm everyday for a week as part of a campaign to highlight and stamp out the insidious and damaging practice.
> 
> READ MORE
> Fans are annoyed about Sherlock mansplaining feminism to feminists
> Men, please stop mansplaining the hijab to Muslim women
> Having kids in Sweden, the place with the world's best parental leave
> For those who might not be familiar with the modern portmanteau, the union defined mansplaining as when “a man explains something to a woman without being asked, particularly something which she might already know more about than the man”.
> 
> Unionen said the commonplace practice diminishes women, by making them appear less competent than they are.
> 
> A study by the American Psychological Association found that men "tend to overestimate their intelligence to a much greater extent than women" and showed that "self-assurance in men grows with age".
> 
> 0:00
> /
> 0:00
> 
> Sweden's 6 hour work day explained
> Unionen said the phone line, which will be staffed by a gender expert and a group of feminist politicians, comedians and scientists, is “about equality”.
> 
> “It is about putting your finger on the small everyday problems which become large when they stack up.”
> 
> When left unchecked, mansplaining can contribute to men earning more than women, and being promoted faster, the organisation said – “something most of us, regardless of sex, think is unfair and want to change”.
> 
> The hotline will advise upset and frustrated callers on what action they should take next, and aims to help them move on. But there are no set answers, instead the people staffing the line will have the freedom to say what they want, based on their own experiences.
> 
> Unsurprisingly, the initiative unleashed a flood of negative comments on Unionen's Facebook page, particularly from men.
> 
> "How would women react if you used words like 'old biddy chat' or 'female whining'? Equality can't be won using negative invective, but should be built using mutual respect and partnership. But maybe I'm the only one who thinks so," Daniel Bergman of Sundsvall wrote on their Facebook page.
> 
> Others, such as Jim Brännlund from Stockholm, were even blunter.
> 
> "Just what we need in society, more polarisation. And people wonder why right-wing populism is on the rise. You. Are. Retarded," he wrote.
> 
> Others defended the campaign, however. Linda Landgren wrote:
> 
> "Good initiative. Judging by the comments, it seems quite a lot of men feel this is aimed at them, so it shows how much this kind of work is needed."
> 
> Some said that while they would support a campaign against sexist behaviour, they thought that the references to mansplaining should be removed.
> 
> "Change the name of the event, 'Mansplaining' is incredibly sexist," Fanny Uppenberg said.
> 
> But Unionen said it was important to look at historical, structural inequality in society.
> 
> "The campaign is not intended to single out or add debt to all men," the organisation said in a statement. "The campaign aims to raise awareness among all of us, regardless of gender, about this phenomenon and hopefully begin a joint change. Everyone benefits that we visualise suppression techniques and talk about them."
> 
> It added: "There is a structural problem built into the concept mansplaining that can not be ignored. The Union shares the analysis that mansplaining is more often performed by men and we believe it is important to talk about the problem on the basis of the analysis for us to bring about change."
> 
> Unionen's gender expert Peter Tai Christensen elaborated on this explanation.
> 
> “We all react differently to changes in society. Some of us develop and integrate while others of us consciously or unconsciously resists," he said, in a statement. "Mansplaining can be interpreted as a reaction to the fact that traditional gender roles are being renegotiated.
> 
> The actresses fighting against sexism in Hollywood
> 12
> show all
> "Mansplaining is maneuvering, tricks and suppression techniques designed to put women in their place and thereby consolidate or restore a privileged position.”
> 
> He said whether it was intentional, a form of "misguided benevolence", or just a habit, " the problem is basically that women are assumed to be less knowing, competent, important, or legitimate".
> 
> "It is obviously not the case that all men expose women to mansplaining all the time. It would be an absurd assertion that lacks reality. But enough women are exposed to enough mansplaining for it to be a problem that needs to be highlighted, discussed and solved."


http://www.independent.co.uk/news/sweden-mansplaining-hotline-woman-get-to-report-patronising-male-colleagues-a7418491.html


----------



## Reaper

Miss Sally said:


> LOL good grief these people are crazy. Anyone watching the show FMA could tell it was a European setting given the fact that they went through to pretty much show how different the people of all the places were.


WTF. Almost in FMA is white ... I can't think of a single character on there that was asian. They had a group of desert nomads whose race was inspired by middle-easterns, but I don't recall there being any japanese amongst the characters at all. 

Roy Mustang had Keanu Reeve like asian/american features, but that's about it. 










There's more european characters in there than asian/japanese. So yeah, if FMA doesn't have a white cast, then it's not being true to the original and I'll probably skip it. Live actions of animes are pretty much universally terrible anyways. They usually have no clue what they're doing so they're pretty much entirely skippable, 

:kobelol


----------



## Reaper

@RavishingRickRules - 

Since you were defending the fact that hate speech should be criminalized, what do you think of Canada's new federal law that makes it a criminal offense to refuse to use someone's preferred and self-assigned pronounds. The federal law has essentially categorize "he/she/her/him" as hate speech. 

http://www.cbc.ca/radio/asithappens...not-a-bigot-meet-the-u-of-t-prof-who-refuses-


> to-use-genderless-pronouns-1.3786144
> 
> *Canadian gender-neutral pronoun bill is a warning for Americans*
> 
> 
> 
> Two weeks ago I posted three YouTube videos about legislative threats to Canadian freedom of speech. I singled out Canada’s Federal Bill C-16, which adds legal protection for “gender identity” and “gender expression” to the Canadian Human Rights Act and the Criminal code.
> I noted that the policy statements surrounding similar legislation — most particularly those on the Ontario Human Rights Commission website — were dangerously vague and ill-formulated. I also indicated my refusal to apply what are now known as “preferred” pronouns to people who do not fit easily into traditional gender categories (although I am willing to call someone “he” or “she” in accordance with their manner of self-presentation).
> These videos attracted a disproportionate amount of attention — online, in the Canadian national media, and beyond. A demonstration at the University of Toronto protested my statements. Another was held in support of free speech. The latter was met by counter-demonstrators who drowned out the speakers with white noise and assaulted a young female journalist — an act now viewed by half a million people on YouTube overall:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are wondering, reasonably, why any of this might be relevant to Americans, you might note that legislation very similar to Bill C-16 has already been passed in New York City.
> Authorities there now fine citizens up to $250,000 for the novel crime of “mis-gendering” — referring to people by any words other than their pronouns of choice (including newly constructed words such as zie/hir, ey/em/eir and co).
> “They” is also a popular choice, transforming the plural into a new singular, with its advocates arguing (misleadingly, in my opinion) that such use reaches back several hundred years. I have been taken to task for my refusal to abide by the wishes of those demanding such changes to my speech. What are my reasons?
> First, most simply, are the practical problems. The Big Apple now legally protects a non-exhaustive list of 31 gender identities.


This is just one reason why you universalize freedom of speech and never let the law touch it. At all.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Simply Flawless

> Abagond hammers his point home by pointing out that Marge Simpson, a woman with jaundice-yellow skin and a blue, cylindrical, curly afro still reads as white because, in the world of The Simpsons, yellow is the majority. We associate the majority with white people.


Marge doesn't have an afro its a BEEHIVE.....And its not curly its a beehive.... :renee3


----------



## T0M

Every time I hear Yale in the news it's never about academic performance, research or its prestige. No, it's Yale bending over to accommodate the most ridiculous of demands made by people who simply cannot cope in the real world.

By all accounts, it sounds like an absolute hellhole.


----------



## Martins

What the fuck is up with people trying to start "shame" chants over there during protests?

It's fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Miss Sally

Carte Blanche said:


> WTF. Almost in FMA is white ... I can't think of a single character on there that was asian. They had a group of desert nomads whose race was inspired by middle-easterns, but I don't recall there being any japanese amongst the characters at all.
> 
> Roy Mustang had Keanu Reeve like asian/american features, but that's about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's more european characters in there than asian/japanese. So yeah, if FMA doesn't have a white cast, then it's not being true to the original and I'll probably skip it. Live actions of animes are pretty much universally terrible anyways. They usually have no clue what they're doing so they're pretty much entirely skippable,
> 
> :kobelol


Well what's also interesting is the writer tried to make it seem like the invasion of Ishval was somehow racist when the invasion was because the Furor was a puppet for a shadow group who were bent on their goal. The invasion of Ishval and later the civil war was simply to perfect alchemy and to make philosopher's stones. The first homunculus wiped out an entire civilization and they were all white, only the brothers and the father are left. The army of drachma that was wiped out after being duped into marching to the wall was all white and at the end Amestris wasn't going to be saved, it's entire population which was white was going to be sacrificed.

So not sure what this retarded author is talking about, tho had he watched it he would have known all this. :laugh:

Only the people from Xing were asian and they were more akin to Chinese and not Japanese. Roy and a few others did have some asian/american features tho!


----------



## yeahbaby!

virus21 said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/sweden-mansplaining-hotline-woman-get-to-report-patronising-male-colleagues-a7418491.html


Lol how about just say 'Yes I understand you don't need to explain it to me' if MANSPLAINING is about to occur.

Hey listen lady if you don't want me to talk then figure out the TV remote for yourself.


----------



## Cipher

I haven't watched Full Metal Alchemist in years, but didn't it take place in early 1900's Germany?


----------



## Miss Sally

Cipher said:


> I haven't watched Full Metal Alchemist in years, but didn't it take place in early 1900's Germany?


It does, well a German like society but it's a mixture of German and other European types set in early 1900's though they're a little more advanced in some spots.


----------



## deepelemblues

Amestris was a mixture of 1871-1914 Germany and late Victorian (same time period) England (and some French / Italian / Austrian / Czechoslovakian stuff too). The architecture and the clothing and things like that.


----------



## Reaper

I don't know if there's an appropriate thread for this (and I'm aware this might not be it), but instead of creating an all-new thread for a subject that I know what get much discussion, I'll just post this here for the people who check this thread and might be interested. It's very long, but it's a very interesting subject matter because it details how regressiveness and anti-science attitudes of the left leaning social liberals is harming science. I may not necessarily agree with the notion that the left is worse than the right even after reading this, but at least he's talking about subjects in a way the left barely bats an eye-lash over. 

http://www.city-journal.org/html/real-war-science-14782.html



> The Real War on Science
> The Left has done far more than the Right to set back progress.
> 
> My liberal friends sometimes ask me why I don’t devote more of my science journalism to the sins of the Right. It’s fine to expose pseudoscience on the left, they say, but why aren’t you an equal-opportunity debunker? Why not write about conservatives’ threat to science?
> 
> My friends don’t like my answer: because there isn’t much to write about. Conservatives just don’t have that much impact on science. I know that sounds strange to Democrats who decry Republican creationists and call themselves the “party of science.” But I’ve done my homework. I’ve read the Left’s indictments, including Chris Mooney’s bestseller, The Republican War on Science. I finished it with the same question about this war that I had at the outset: Where are the casualties?
> 
> Where are the scientists who lost their jobs or their funding? What vital research has been corrupted or suppressed? What scientific debate has been silenced? Yes, the book reveals that Republican creationists exist, but they don’t affect the biologists or anthropologists studying evolution. Yes, George W. Bush refused federal funding for embryonic stem-cell research, but that hardly put a stop to it (and not much changed after Barack Obama reversed the policy). Mooney rails at scientists and politicians who oppose government policies favored by progressives like himself, but if you’re looking for serious damage to the enterprise of science, he offers only three examples.
> 
> All three are in his first chapter, during Mooney’s brief acknowledgment that leftists “here and there” have been guilty of “science abuse.” First, there’s the Left’s opposition to genetically modified foods, which stifled research into what could have been a second Green Revolution to feed Africa. Second, there’s the campaign by animal-rights activists against medical researchers, whose work has already been hampered and would be devastated if the activists succeeded in banning animal experimentation. Third, there’s the resistance in academia to studying the genetic underpinnings of human behavior, which has cut off many social scientists from the recent revolutions in genetics and neuroscience. Each of these abuses is far more significant than anything done by conservatives, and there are plenty of others. The only successful war on science is the one waged by the Left.
> 
> The danger from the Left does not arise from stupidity or dishonesty; those failings are bipartisan. Some surveys show that Republicans, particularly libertarians, are more scientifically literate than Democrats, but there’s plenty of ignorance all around. Both sides cherry-pick research and misrepresent evidence to support their agendas. Whoever’s in power, the White House plays politics in appointing advisory commissions and editing the executive summaries of their reports. Scientists of all ideologies exaggerate the importance of their own research and seek results that will bring them more attention and funding.
> 
> But two huge threats to science are peculiar to the Left—and they’re getting worse.
> 
> The first threat is confirmation bias, the well-documented tendency of people to seek out and accept information that confirms their beliefs and prejudices. In a classic study of peer review, 75 psychologists were asked to referee a paper about the mental health of left-wing student activists. Some referees saw a version of the paper showing that the student activists’ mental health was above normal; others saw different data, showing it to be below normal. Sure enough, the more liberal referees were more likely to recommend publishing the paper favorable to the left-wing activists. When the conclusion went the other way, they quickly found problems with its methodology.
> 
> Scientists try to avoid confirmation bias by exposing their work to peer review by critics with different views, but it’s increasingly difficult for liberals to find such critics. Academics have traditionally leaned left politically, and many fields have essentially become monocultures, especially in the social sciences, where Democrats now outnumber Republicans by at least 8 to 1. (In sociology, where the ratio is 44 to 1, a student is much likelier to be taught by a Marxist than by a Republican.) The lopsided ratio has led to another well-documented phenomenon: people’s beliefs become more extreme when they’re surrounded by like-minded colleagues. They come to assume that their opinions are not only the norm but also the truth.
> 
> Groupthink has become so routine that many scientists aren’t even aware of it. Social psychologists, who have extensively studied conscious and unconscious biases against out-groups, are quick to blame these biases for the underrepresentation of women or minorities in the business world and other institutions. But they’ve been mostly oblivious to their own diversity problem, which is vastly larger. Democrats outnumber Republicans at least 12 to 1 (perhaps 40 to 1) in social psychology, creating what Jonathan Haidt calls a “tribal-moral community” with its own “sacred values” about what’s worth studying and what’s taboo.
> 
> “Morality binds and blinds,” says Haidt, a social psychologist at New York University and author of The Righteous Mind: Why Good People Are Divided by Politics and Religion. “Having common values makes a group cohesive, which can be quite useful, but it’s the last thing that should happen to a scientific field. Progressivism, especially anti-racism, has become a fundamentalist religion, complete with anti-blasphemy laws.”
> 
> Last year, one of the leading scientific journals, Behavioral and Brain Sciences, published an article by Haidt and five colleagues documenting their profession’s lack of ideological diversity. It was accompanied by commentaries from 63 other social scientists, virtually all of whom, even the harshest critics, accepted the authors’ conclusion that the lack of political diversity has harmed the science of social psychology. The authors and the commentators pointed to example after example of how the absence of conservatives has blinded researchers to flaws in their work, particularly when studying people’s ideology and morality.
> 
> Democrats outnumber Republicans at least 12 to 1 (perhaps 40 to 1) in social psychology.
> 
> The narrative that Republicans are antiscience has been fed by well-publicized studies reporting that conservatives are more close-minded and dogmatic than liberals are. But these conclusions have been based on questions asking people how strongly they cling to traditional morality and religion—dogmas that matter a lot more to conservatives than to liberals. A few other studies—not well-publicized—have shown that liberals can be just as close-minded when their own beliefs, such as their feelings about the environment or Barack Obama, are challenged.
> 
> Social psychologists have often reported that conservatives are more prejudiced against other social groups than liberals are. But one of Haidt’s coauthors, Jarret Crawford of the College of New Jersey, recently noted a glaring problem with these studies: they typically involve attitudes toward groups that lean left, like African-Americans and communists. When Crawford (who is a liberal) did his own study involving a wider range of groups, he found that prejudice is bipartisan. Liberals display strong prejudice against religious Christians and other groups they perceive as right of center.
> 
> Conservatives have been variously pathologized as unethical, antisocial, and irrational simply because they don’t share beliefs that seem self-evident to liberals. For instance, one study explored ethical decision making by asking people whether they would formally support a female colleague’s complaint of sexual harassment. There was no way to know if the complaint was justified, but anyone who didn’t automatically side with the woman was put in the unethical category. Another study asked people whether they believed that “in the long run, hard work usually brings a better life”—and then classified a yes answer as a “rationalization of inequality.” Another study asked people if they agreed that “the Earth has plenty of natural resources if we just learn how to develop them”—a view held by many experts in resource economics, but the psychologists pathologized it as a “denial of environmental realities.”
> To combat these biases, more than 150 social scientists have joined Heterodox Academy, a group formed by Haidt and his coauthors to promote ideological diversity among scholars. That’s a good start, but they’re nowhere close to solving the problem. Even if social-science departments added a few conservatives, they’d still be immersed in progressive academic communities becoming less tolerant of debate because of pressure from campus activists and federal bureaucrats enforcing an ever-expanding interpretation of Title IX. And their work would still be filtered to the public by reporters who lean left, too—that’s why the press has promoted the Republican-war-on-science myth. When Obama diplomatically ducked a question on the campaign trail about the age of the Earth (“I don’t presume to know”), the press paid no attention. When Marco Rubio later did the same thing (“I’m not a scientist”), he was lambasted as a typical Republican ignoramus determined to bring back the Dark Ages.
> 
> The combination of all these pressures from the Left has repeatedly skewed science over the past half-century. In 1965, when Daniel Patrick Moynihan published a paper presciently warning of the dangers for black children growing up in single-parent homes, it was greeted with such hostility—he was blaming the victim, critics said—that the topic became off-limits among liberals, stymying public discussion and research for decades into one of the most pressing problems facing minority children. Similarly, liberal advocates have worked to suppress reporting on the problems of children raised by gay parents or on any drawbacks of putting young children in day care. In 1991, a leading family psychologist, Louise Silverstein, published an article in the American Psychologist urging her colleagues to “refuse to undertake any more research that looks for the negative consequences of other-than-mother-care.”
> 
> The Left’s most rigid taboos involve the biology of race and gender, as the Harvard psychologist Steven Pinker chronicles in The Blank Slate. The book takes its title from Pinker’s term for the dogma that “any differences we see among races, ethnic groups, sexes, and individuals come not from differences in their innate constitution but from differences in their experiences.” The dogma constricts researchers’ perspective—“No biology, please, we’re social scientists”—and discourages debate, in and out of academia. Early researchers in sociobiology faced vitriolic attacks from prominent scientists like Stephen Jay Gould, who accused them of racism and sexism for studying genetic influences on behavior.
> Studying IQ has been a risky career move since the 1970s, when researchers like Arthur Jensen and Richard Herrnstein had to cancel lectures (and sometimes hire bodyguards) because of angry protesters accusing them of racism.
> 
> Government funding dried up, forcing researchers in IQ and behavioral genetics to rely on private donors, who in the 1980s financed the renowned Minnesota study of twins reared apart. Leftists tried to cut off that funding in the 1990s, when the University of Delaware halted the IQ research of Linda Gottfredson and Jan Blits for two years by refusing to let them accept a foundation’s grant; the research proceeded only after an arbitrator ruled that their academic freedom had been violated.
> 
> The work of left-wing population alarmists inspired China’s monstrous one-child policy, which included forced abortions and infanticide. (JULIO ETCHART/ULLSTEIN BILD/GRANGER, NYC — ALL RIGHTS RESERVED.)
> 
> The work of left-wing population alarmists inspired China’s monstrous one-child policy, which included forced abortions and infanticide. (JULIO ETCHART/ULLSTEIN BILD/GRANGER, NYC — ALL RIGHTS RESERVED.)
> 
> The Blank Slate dogma has perpetuated a liberal version of creationism: the belief that there has been no evolution in modern humans since they left their ancestral homeland in Africa some 50,000 years ago. Except for a few genetic changes in skin color and other superficial qualities, humans everywhere are supposedly alike because there hasn’t been enough time for significant differences to evolve in their brains and innate behavior. This belief was plausible when biologists assumed that evolution was a slow process, but the decoding of the human genome has disproved it, as Nicholas Wade (a former colleague of mine at the New York Times) reported in his 2015 book, A Troublesome Inheritance.
> “Human evolution has been recent, copious and regional,” writes Wade, noting that at least 8 percent of the human genome has changed since the departure from Africa. The new analysis has revealed five distinguishable races that evolved in response to regional conditions: Africans, East Asians, Caucasians, the natives of the Americas, and the peoples of Australia and Papua New Guinea. Yet social scientists go on denying the very existence of races. The American Anthropological Association declares race to be “a human invention” that is “about culture, not biology.” The American Sociological Association calls race a “social construct.” Even biologists and geneticists are afraid of the R-word. More than 100 of them sent a letter to the New York Times denouncing Wade’s book as inaccurate, yet they refused to provide any examples of his mistakes. They apparently hadn’t bothered to read the book because they accused Wade of linking racial variations to IQ scores—a link that his book specifically rejected.
> 
> Some genetic differences are politically acceptable on the left, such as the biological basis for homosexuality, which was deemed plausible by 70 percent of sociologists in a recent survey. But that same survey found that only 43 percent accepted a biological explanation for male-female differences in spatial skills and communication. How could the rest of the sociologists deny the role of biology? It was no coincidence that these doubters espoused the most extreme left-wing political views and the strongest commitment to a feminist perspective. To dedicated leftists and feminists, it doesn’t matter how much evidence of sexual differences is produced by developmental psychologists, primatologists, neuroscientists, and other researchers. Any disparity between the sexes—or, at least, any disparity unfavorable to women—must be blamed on discrimination and other cultural factors.
> 
> Former Harvard president Lawrence Summers found this out the hard way at an academic conference where he dared to discuss the preponderance of men among professors of mathematics and physical sciences at elite universities. While acknowledging that women faced cultural barriers, like discrimination and the pressures of family responsibilities, Summers hypothesized that there might be other factors, too, such as the greater number of men at the extreme high end in tests measuring mathematical ability and other traits. Males’ greater variability in aptitude is well established—it’s why there are more male dunces as well as geniuses—but scientific accuracy was no defense against the feminist outcry. The controversy forced Summers to apologize and ultimately contributed to his resignation. Besides violating the Blank Slate taboo, Summers had threatened an academic cottage industry kept alive by the myth that gender disparities in science are due to discrimination.
> 
> This industry, supported by more than $200 million from the National Science Foundation, persists despite overwhelming evidence—from experiments as well as extensive studies of who gets academic jobs and research grants—that a female scientist is treated as well as or better than an equally qualified male. In a rigorous set of five experiments published last year, the female candidate was preferred two-to-one over an equivalent male. The main reason for sexual disparities in some fields is a difference in interests: from an early age, more males are more interested in fields like physics and engineering, while more females are interested in fields like biology and psychology (where most doctorates go to women).
> 
> On the whole, American women are doing much better than men academically—they receive the majority of undergraduate and graduate degrees—yet education researchers and federal funders have focused for decades on the few fields in science where men predominate. It was bad enough that the National Science Foundation’s grants paid for workshops featuring a game called Gender Bias Bingo and skits in which arrogant male scientists mistreat smarter female colleagues. But then, these workshops nearly became mandatory when Democrats controlled Congress in 2010. In response to feminist lobbying, the House passed a bill (which fortunately died in the Senate) requiring federal science agencies to hold “gender equity” workshops for the recipients of research grants.
> 
> It might seem odd that the “party of science” would be dragging researchers out of the lab to be reeducated in games of Gender Bias Bingo. But politicians will always care more about pleasing constituencies than advancing science.
> And that brings us to the second great threat from the Left: its long tradition of mixing science and politics. To conservatives, the fundamental problem with the Left is what Friedrich Hayek called the fatal conceit: the delusion that experts are wise enough to redesign society. Conservatives distrust central planners, preferring to rely on traditional institutions that protect individuals’ “natural rights” against the power of the state. Leftists have much more confidence in experts and the state. Engels argued for “scientific socialism,” a redesign of society supposedly based on the scientific method. Communist intellectuals planned to mold the New Soviet Man. Progressives yearned for a society guided by impartial agencies unconstrained by old-fashioned politics and religion. Herbert Croly, founder of the New Republic and a leading light of progressivism, predicted that a “better future would derive from the beneficent activities of expert social engineers who would bring to the service of social ideals all the technical resources which research could discover.”
> 
> This was all very flattering to scientists, one reason that so many of them leaned left. The Right cited scientific work when useful, but it didn’t enlist science to remake society—it still preferred guidance from traditional moralists and clerics. The Left saw scientists as the new high priests, offering them prestige, money, and power. The power too often corrupted. Over and over, scientists yielded to the temptation to exaggerate their expertise and moral authority, sometimes for horrendous purposes.
> 
> Drawing on research into genetics and animal breeding from scientists at Harvard, Yale, Johns Hopkins, and other leading universities, the eugenics movement of the 1920s made plans for improving the human population. Professors taught eugenics to their students and worked with Croly and other progressives eager to breed a smarter society, including Theodore Roosevelt, Woodrow Wilson, and Margaret Sanger. Eventually, other scientists—notably, in England—exposed the shoddy research and assumptions of the eugenicists, but not before the involuntary sterilization or castration of more than 35,000 Americans. Even after Hitler used eugenics to justify killing millions, the Left didn’t lose its interest in controlling human breeding.
> 
> Eugenicist thinking was revived by scientists convinced that the human species had exceeded the “carrying capacity” of its ecosystem. The most prominent was Paul Ehrlich, whose scientific specialty was the study of butterflies. Undeterred by his ignorance of agriculture and economics, he published confident predictions of imminent global famine in The Population Bomb (1968). Agricultural economists dismissed his ideas, but the press reverently quoted Ehrlich and other academics who claimed to have scientifically determined that the Earth was “overpopulated.” In the journal Science, ecologist Garrett Hardin argued that “freedom to breed will bring ruin to all.” Ehrlich, who, at one point, advocated supplying American helicopters and doctors to a proposed program of compulsory sterilization in India, joined with physicist John Holdren in arguing that the U.S. Constitution would permit population control, including limits on family size and forced abortions. Ehrlich and Holdren calmly analyzed the merits of various technologies, such as adding sterilants to public drinking water, and called for a “planetary regime” to control population and natural resources around the world.
> 
> Environmental science has become so politicized that its myths endure even after they’ve been disproved.
> 
> Their ideas went nowhere in the United States, but they inspired one of the worst human rights violations of the twentieth century, in China: the one-child policy, resulting in coerced abortion and female infanticide. China struggles today with a dangerously small number of workers to support its aging population. The intellectual godfathers of this atrocity, had they been conservatives, surely would have been ostracized. But even after his predictions turned out to be wildly wrong, Ehrlich went on collecting honors.
> 
> For his part, Holdren has served for the past eight years as the science advisor to President Obama, a position from which he laments that Americans don’t take his warnings on climate change seriously. He doesn’t seem to realize that public skepticism has a lot to do with the dismal track record of himself and his fellow environmentalists. There’s always an apocalypse requiring the expansion of state power. The visions of global famine were followed by more failed predictions, such as an “age of scarcity” due to vanishing supplies of energy and natural resources and epidemics of cancer and infertility caused by synthetic chemicals. In a 1976 book, The Genesis Strategy, the climatologist Stephen Schneider advocated a new fourth branch of the federal government (with experts like himself serving 20-year terms) to deal with the imminent crisis of global cooling. He later switched to become a leader in the global-warming debate.
> Environmental science has become so politicized that its myths endure even after they’ve been disproved. Rachel Carson’s Silent Spring set off decades of chemophobia with its scary anecdotes and bad science, like her baseless claim that DDT was causing cancer in humans and her vision of a mass avian die-off (the bird population was actually increasing as she wrote). Yet Silent Spring is taught in high school and college courses as a model of science writing, with no mention of the increased death tolls from malaria in countries that restricted DDT, or of other problems—like the spread of dengue and the Zika virus—exacerbated by needless fears of insecticides. Similarly, the Left’s zeal to find new reasons to regulate has led to pseudoscientific scaremongering about “Frankenfoods,” transfats, BPA in plastic, mobile phones, electronic cigarettes, power lines, fracking, and nuclear energy.
> 
> The health establishment spent decades advocating a low-salt diet for everyone (and pressuring the food industry to reduce salt) without any proof that it prolonged lives. When researchers finally got around to doing small clinical trials, they found that the low-salt diet did not prolong lives. If anything, it was associated with higher mortality. The worst debacle in health science involved dietary fat, which became an official public enemy in the 1970s, thanks to a few self-promoting scientists and politically savvy activists who allied with Democrats in Congress led by George McGovern and Henry Waxman. The supposed link between high-fat diets and heart disease was based on cherry-picked epidemiology, but the federal government endorsed it by publishing formal “dietary goals for the United States” and creating the now-infamous food pyramid that encouraged Americans to replace fat in their diets with carbohydrates. The public-health establishment devoted its efforts and funding to demonstrating the benefits of low-fat diets. But the low-fat diet repeatedly flunked clinical trials, and the government’s encouragement of carbohydrates probably contributed to rising rates of obesity and diabetes, as journalists Gary Taubes and Nina Teicholz have chronicled in their books. (See “The Washington Diet,” Spring 2011.)
> 
> The dietary-fat debate is a case study in scientific groupthink—and in the Left’s techniques for enforcing political orthodoxy. From the start, prominent nutrition researchers disputed fat’s link to heart disease and criticized Washington for running a dietary experiment on the entire population. But they were dismissed as outliers who’d been corrupted by corporate money. At one hearing, Senator McGovern rebutted the skeptics by citing a survey showing that low-fat diet recommendations were endorsed by 92 percent of “the world’s leading doctors.” Federal bureaucrats and activists smeared skeptics by leaking information to the press about their consulting work with the food industry. One skeptic, Robert Olson of Washington University, protested that during his career, he had received $250,000 from the food industry versus more than $10 million from federal agencies, including ones promoting low-fat diets. If he could be bought, he said, it would be more accurate to call him “a tool of government.” As usual, though, the liberal press focused only on corporate money.
> 
> These same sneer-and-smear techniques predominate in the debate over climate change. President Obama promotes his green agenda by announcing that “the debate is settled,” and he denounces “climate deniers” by claiming that 97 percent of scientists believe that global warming is dangerous. His statements are false. While the greenhouse effect is undeniably real, and while most scientists agree that there has been a rise in global temperatures caused in some part by human emissions of carbon dioxide, no one knows how much more warming will occur this century or whether it will be dangerous. How could the science be settled when there have been dozens of computer models of how carbon dioxide affects the climate? And when most of the models overestimated how much warming should have occurred by now? These failed predictions, as well as recent research into the effects of water vapor on temperatures, have caused many scientists to lower their projections of future warming. Some “luke-warmists” suggest that future temperature increases will be relatively modest and prove to be a net benefit, at least in the short term.
> 
> The long-term risks are certainly worth studying, but no matter whose predictions you trust, climate science provides no justification for Obama’s green agenda—or anyone else’s agenda. Even if it were somehow proved that high-end estimates for future global warming are accurate, that wouldn’t imply that Greens have the right practical solution for reducing carbon emissions—or that we even need to reduce those emissions. Policies for dealing with global warming vary according to political beliefs, economic assumptions, social priorities, and moral principles. Would regulating carbon dioxide stifle economic growth and give too much power to the state? Is it moral to impose sacrifices on poor people to keep temperatures a little cooler for their descendants, who will presumably be many times richer? Are there more important problems to address first? These aren’t questions with scientifically correct answers.
> 
> Yet many climate researchers are passing off their political opinions as science, just as Obama does, and they’re even using that absurdly unscientific term “denier” as if they were priests guarding some eternal truth. Science advances by continually challenging and testing hypotheses, but the modern Left has become obsessed with silencing heretics. In a letter to Attorney General Loretta Lynch last year, 20 climate scientists urged her to use federal racketeering laws to prosecute corporations and think tanks that have “deceived the American people about the risks of climate change.” Similar assaults on free speech are endorsed in the Democratic Party’s 2016 platform, which calls for prosecution of companies that make “misleading” statements about “the scientific reality of climate change.” A group of Democratic state attorneys general coordinated an assault on climate skeptics by subpoenaing records from fossil-fuel companies and free-market think tanks, supposedly as part of investigations to prosecute corporate fraud. Such prosecutions may go nowhere in court—they’re blatant violations of the First Amendment—but that’s not their purpose. By demanding a decade’s worth of e-mail and other records, the Democratic inquisitors and their scientist allies want to harass climate dissidents and intimidate their donors.
> 
> Just as in the debate over dietary fat, these dissidents get smeared in the press as corporate shills—but once again, the money flows almost entirely the other way. The most vocal critics of climate dogma are a half-dozen think tanks that together spend less than $15 million annually on environmental issues. The half-dozen major green groups spend more than $500 million, and the federal government spends $10 billion on climate research and technology to reduce emissions. Add it up, and it’s clear that scientists face tremendous pressure to support the “consensus” on reducing carbon emissions, as Judith Curry, a climatologist at Georgia Tech, testified last year at a Senate hearing.
> 
> “This pressure comes not only from politicians but also from federal funding agencies, universities and professional societies, and scientists themselves who are green activists,” Curry said. “This advocacy extends to the professional societies that publish journals and organize conferences. Policy advocacy, combined with understating the uncertainties, risks destroying science’s reputation for honesty and objectivity—without which scientists become regarded as merely another lobbyist group.”
> 
> That’s the ultimate casualty in the Left’s war: scientists’ reputations. Bad research can be exposed and discarded, but bad reputations endure. Social scientists are already regarded in Washington as an arm of the Democratic Party, so their research is dismissed as partisan even when it’s not, and some Republicans have tried (unsuccessfully) to cut off all social-science funding. The physical sciences still enjoy bipartisan support, but that’s being eroded by the green politicking, and climate scientists’ standing will plummet if the proclaimed consensus turns out to be wrong.
> 
> To preserve their integrity, scientists should avoid politics and embrace the skeptical rigor that their profession requires. They need to start welcoming conservatives and others who will spot their biases and violate their taboos. Making these changes won’t be easy, but the first step is simple: stop pretending that the threats to science are coming from the Right. Look in the other direction—or in the mirror.
> 
> John Tierney is a contributing editor of City Journal, coauthor of Willpower: Rediscovering the Greatest Strength, and a contributing science columnist for the New York Times, where he previously wrote “The Big City” column.


 @Goku and @DesolationRow - you might be interested in this.


----------



## Goku

oof, long read. I'd like to write down everything I thought of while reading through but it would take the rest of the day. I will say that I agree with the crux of it and several of the examples. A few others I have no knowledge/opinion of and would require me to look into, but it's beside the point. Of course I can sense the general reaction to such an assertion from the global conscience would be a net negative.

There are several parallels to the culture wars here, but that could raise another topic and we've not even started on this one. I'll probably pick up some of the points if conversation develops.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Carte Blanche said:


> I don't know if there's an appropriate thread for this (and I'm aware this might not be it), but instead of creating an all-new thread for a subject that I know what get much discussion, I'll just post this here for the people who check this thread and might be interested. It's very long, but it's a very interesting subject matter because it details how regressiveness and anti-science attitudes of the left leaning social liberals is harming science. I may not necessarily agree with the notion that the left is worse than the right even after reading this, but at least he's talking about subjects in a way the left barely bats an eye-lash over.
> 
> http://www.city-journal.org/html/real-war-science-14782.html
> 
> 
> @Goku and @DesolationRow - you might be interested in this.


Some of the biggest BS I have ever read LOL

yeah it the left who is holding back science when it's the right who believes in creationism and claims global warming is not true. I cant even take you seriously anymore. 

Claiming the left is anti-science is laughable.


----------



## Reaper

NVM. Might be to racy even for this site.


----------



## virus21

> Who would have a problem with Remembrance Day, a day we pay tribute to those who made the ultimate sacrifice? How about the bobble-heads running FIFA, the world governing body of soccer.
> 
> 
> 
> On November 11th, England and Scotland took part in a World Cup qualifying game at Wembley Stadium and since it was Remembrance Day, all players wore black armbands bearing a red poppy, images of poppies were displayed on the Jumbotron and a minute of silence was observed.
> 
> The head honchos at FIFA were outraged! FIFA never gave England and Scotland “clearance” to display those little red flowers. And it’s doubtful they would have since FIFA bans “political statements” on soccer uniforms.
> 
> In the aftermath, FIFA is trying to determine what sort of “disciplinary action” will be taken against England and Scotland but one way or another, FIFA wants its pound of flesh.
> 
> Watch as I lay out the hypocrisy and double standards of FIFA’s “apolitical” claims and offer another motive which suggests the red poppy was ditched for green money.
> 
> FIFA claims to have a problem with players wearing poppies commemorating those who died to preserve the freedoms we enjoy in the western world.
> 
> Yet, FIFA accommodates a toxic Islamist doctrine rather than taking a principled stand against certain Muslim theocracies. After all, that might be seen as Islamophobic.
> 
> Their solution? Embrace tolerance and reasonable accommodation for those nations that are the most intolerant and unaccommodating.
> 
> And they call soccer the “beautiful game”?


http://www.therebel.media/fifa_s_selective_politics_ban_poppies_from_remembrance_day_game_but_embrace_anti_semitism_every_day


----------



## 2 Ton 21

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2016/11/23/colin-jost-faces-furious-backlash-after-transgender-joke-on-saturday-night-live/



> *Colin Jost faces backlash after transgender joke on ‘Saturday Night Live’*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President-elect Donald Trump wasn’t the only one who was angry with this past weekend’s episode of “Saturday Night Live,” but his voice was loud enough to drown out those of many other dissenters for a few days.
> 
> During the “Weekend Update” segment, co-anchor Colin Jost made what may have seemed to many like a routine joke playing off both Tinder’s recent update and Democrat Hillary Clinton loss in the presidential election.
> 
> “The dating app Tinder announced a new feature this week, which gives users 37 different gender identity options,” Jost set up the joke, his permanent smirk on prominent display.
> 
> Then, the punchline: “It’s called, ‘Why Democrats lost the election.’”
> 
> Coming from a staunch Democrat such as Jost, the joke seemed to be aimed at what Vox writer Emmett Rensin dubbed in April as the “smug style in American liberalism,” which Rensin described as “a condescending, defensive sneer toward any person or movement outside of its consensus, dressed up as a monopoly on reason.”
> 
> In a response later on Twitter, Jost would argue the joke was arguing that identity politics, particularly on the left, helped Trump pull out his surprising upset victory over Clinton. There have been no reported poll results so far to back up that claim, and as Boston Globe columnist wrote,”there’s no evidence transgender rights pushed the country to Trump.”
> 
> Many found Jost’s implication that gender issues had such a prominent role in the election offensive.
> 
> Bustle senior editor Sam Escobar (whose Twitter profile identifies Escobar as “Nonbinary Latinx queer” with a preference for the “they” pronoun) tweeted a screen caption (with subtitles) of Jost telling the joke with a simple caption of disbelief: “What the f— is this.” The tweet drew 5,400 likes and 1,900 retweets.
> 
> Then, the floodgates opened.
> 
> “What the actual f—. what a f—in stretch to blame the existence of trans/nonbinary people,” tweeted one transgender user. “yeah f— that s—. It’s not even trying to be a funny joke, just a shitty cheap shot. Ugh,” tweeted another. “I hated Jost before this. But this is a new low even by his miserable standards,” tweeted yet a third.
> 
> Eventually Jost responded to a tweet by Brooklyn queen punk band PWR BTTM, wh0 said:, “Yo, do you not get this kind hatred is why trump won the election? Shame. Shame shame shame.”
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800891526851260417
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800906313157013504
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800907198725431296
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800907479022530560
> Finally, Jost offered a stand-alone tweet that linked to a New York Times opinion piece by Columbia University professor Mark Lilla, titled “The End of Identity Liberalism.”
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800895697692327936
> Jost tweeted, “This joke was from Saturday but Mark Lilla’s op-ed on Sunday expanded on this idea.”
> 
> Lilla’s main thesis focused on reaction to identity politics during the campaign: “In recent years American liberalism has slipped into a kind of moral panic about racial, gender and sexual identity that has distorted liberalism’s message and prevented it from becoming a unifying force capable of governing. … If you are going to mention groups in America, you had better mention all of them. If you don’t, those left out will notice and feel excluded.”
> 
> That’s when the reactions to Jost’s response began.
> 
> In a Deadspin article titled, “Colin Jost is a Dumb—,” Jordan Sargent wrote, “Reasonable people can discuss ways in which the party can win back some of the white vote, but Jost is saying that liberals should deemphasize equal rights for all people because it alienates ********.”
> 
> The A.V. Club complained that Jost responded “so half-heartedly, refusing to actually hear his dissenters.”
> 
> In a Medium post responding to the controversy and titled “Colin Jost Is Why The Democrats Lost,” Jetta Rae attacked SNL itself, writing:
> 
> _ I’m not going to waste my time appealing to Colin Jost’s sense of shame. SNL has been a flagship in normalizing transphobic violence. Whenever they can get a misogynist, anti-LGBT, fundamentalist Republican to come on their show and be in on the joke of their own reprehensibility, they do it, every time. Anyone who works for SNL is impervious to such appeals._
> 
> Presumably Rae was referring to Donald Trump hosting the show last year, or Rudy Giuliani’s frequent SNL appearances, though Rae offered no examples.
> 
> Even Romper, a website dedicated mostly to parenting, ran a piece titled “Identity Politics Didn’t Cost Democrats The Election & ‘SNL’ Shouldn’t Say They Did.” In that post, Mariella Mosthof wrote:
> 
> _ Bizarrely, Jost used the Tinder update to blame trans folks for why Democrats lost the election … To blame a hurting, marginalized community with a history of collective trauma and erasure from the national discourse, staggering murder rates, and housing, employment, and legislative discriminations at every turn — a community that started the LGBTQ+ rights movement only to be left behind 50 years later — for putting a demagogue in office is absurd … And it’s uncharacteristic for heretofore woke bae Colin Jost._
> 
> But that’s just the tip of the iceberg, as think pieces continue to pour into Twitter and Facebook streams. As of early Wednesday morning, neither Jost nor his “Weekend Update” co-host, Michael Che, had responded to the latest criticisms.


----------



## Oxidamus

Not on the current subject at the moment, but I am curious about this. Does anyone here believe white-founded countries owe something to people of other races? It seems literally every country founded by European "settlers" has to take an open arms approach to accepting all kinds of people who don't necessarily assimilate into their system.

Is it actually a "white supremacist" stance to support the idea that a country could, if the people wanted, hold its original founding values and want to preserve their culture and race?


----------



## DesolationRow

@Carte Blanche, just read that remarkable, and, as @Goku called it, long read. As with him I am a bit overwhelmed by the breadth of it, the sheer scope of the case it makes, reeling from the many interconnected issues it raises. 

The main, overarching theme is, like *Goku* said above, is how science and studies thereof have sadly been coopted by lefty academia (speaking of academia as a collective), scientists, journalists and others. Bringing up DDT, for instance, among numerous other fairly simple examples, reinforces this point--which is unfortunate because scientific breakthroughs have been legitimately exciting to observe, and the notes of skepticism or warnings of caution against particularly ostensibly agenda-driven "findings" (as well as the vocabulary employed to castigate those who do not align with the program, as it were, as per the "deniers" case in point) are in perpetual danger of sounding, or being forced into sounding, like uninformed, unintellectual assaults upon science, which they often are not. 

Not entirely sure what else I could say right now, but taking all of that in, there is a great deal to digest and ponder going forward. Some literature concerning how data models are given preconditions as it were has been compelling in instructing me that, sadly, certain scientific processes are not as honestly scientific as one would hope, indicating that, whatever the findings may be, some agendas are coming into play which is troubling. 

For now, though, I will simply thank you for posting that massive piece! Thank you, *Carte Blanche*! 




Aido Get Laido said:


> Not on the current subject at the moment, but I am curious about this. Does anyone here believe white-founded countries owe something to people of other races? It seems literally every country founded by European "settlers" has to take an open arms approach to accepting all kinds of people who don't necessarily assimilate into their system.
> 
> Is it actually a "white supremacist" stance to support the idea that a country could, if the people wanted, hold its original founding values and want to preserve their culture and race?


The inconsistency you note is accurate and pervasive. Many Islamic lands, Latin American lands, by and large, and Asian lands, by and large, are in some specific ways defined by the host nation's in-group preference and unwillingness to allow the nation to be repopulated. As I noted early on in the present Trump thread (it's actually the first post, post-OP), if the principle of "self-determination" has any bearing, a people's ability to have their destiny reflected by how immigration is either controlled or regulated, would seem to be included among the most crucial matters at hand. This even extends to legitimate refugee crises; a nation's people may wish to help a troubled, threatened population by offering temporary shelter and assistance, but permanently accepting the population into its own civic polity is something else altogether. Benevolence has its limitations.


----------



## Reaper

Aido Get Laido said:


> Is it actually a "white supremacist" stance to support the idea that a country could, if the people wanted, hold its original founding values and want to preserve their culture and race?


This is a tough question because when I look at white people and see the variations in colors (hair and eyes in particular) and then look at the science which says that these are regressive genes ... I can't help but empathise to a certain degree with the people who want to preserve that variation since it does not exist in other races. I don't know if I want to call it a white supremacist attitude in that particular sense. I really do think that the whites that don't want to intermix aren't necessarily racist and wanting to preserve your race's physical features is a choice they should be allowed to make. Forcing all whites however to preserve the race (which is the mandate of the KKK) is racist. Giving whites the choice to not intermix isn't racist. And this is coming from someone in an interracial marriage :shrug 

Why wouldn't whites want to preserve this when they know that increased intermixing would actually lead to less diversity? As someone who's pro-diversity, people should actually realize that white beauty and variation deserves recognition and protection as much as other forms of diversity. 




























As for culture ... I don't know if whites alone should claim agency over their society's prosperity because their societies have been multiethnic for centuries ... I do think that people who claim white culture (and sometimes I've made that claim myself) tend to downplay the contribution to their culture and societies by non-whites. 

For example, much of Spain was developed by Arab Muslims and North Africans before they were expelled. Some of the foundations for the renaissance were laid out by a highly prosperous Ottoman Empire. Brits drink tea only because they were exposed to it during their eastern colonization. Coffee came to Europe through Africa. More recently a ton of technology westerners have enjoyed for decades recently has actually come from Japan. Many of life's luxuries in the west come from other races around the world. Globalization isn't all evil and the global culture (non-white) has made significant contributions to western prosperity much of which the claimants of white culture tend to ignore. 

It really boils down to whether you think white people can legitimately claim that their current prosperity is only a result of their own race and other races had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Simply Flawless

virus21 said:


> http://www.therebel.media/fifa_s_selective_politics_ban_poppies_from_remembrance_day_game_but_embrace_anti_semitism_every_day


FIFA need to fuck off i am sure the veterans loved seeing the footballers pay their respects


----------



## whelp

Simply Flawless said:


> FIFA need to fuck off i am sure the veterans loved seeing the footballers pay their respects


I stopped reading as soon as i saw the website referring to football as 'soccer'

FIFA do need to fuck off though.


----------



## 777

Carte Blanche said:


> As for culture ... I don't know if whites alone should claim agency over their society's prosperity because their societies have been multiethnic for centuries ... I do think that people who claim white culture (and sometimes I've made that claim myself) tend to downplay the contribution to their culture and societies by non-whites.
> 
> For example, much of Spain was developed by Arab Muslims and North Africans before they were expelled. Some of the foundations for the renaissance were laid out by a highly prosperous Ottoman Empire. Brits drink tea only because they were exposed to it during their eastern colonization. Coffee came to Europe through Africa. More recently a ton of technology westerners have enjoyed for decades recently has actually come from Japan. Many of life's luxuries in the west come from other races around the world. Globalization isn't all evil and the global culture (non-white) has made significant contributions to western prosperity much of which the claimants of white culture tend to ignore.
> 
> It really boils down to whether you think white people can legitimately claim that their current prosperity is only a result of their own race and other races had nothing to do with it.


Goes to show why identity politics are absolute poison. It's not an accurate model for something so complex.


----------



## Oxidamus

Thanks for responses @DesolationRow @Carte Blanche @777 I'm interstate for the weekend (and packed my laptop away) so I'm not sure if I can reply as of yet but if I remember when I can, I will.


----------



## Miss Sally

I'm not sure if anyone frequents Youtube a lot here but there is an AD attacking trump and blaming how he got elected on white people and nonwhties. It's pretty funny. Though Trump got less of the white vote than Mitt, so it's not like white people turned out in droves for him.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Aido Get Laido said:


> Not on the current subject at the moment, but I am curious about this. Does anyone here believe white-founded countries owe something to people of other races? It seems literally every country founded by European "settlers" has to take an open arms approach to accepting all kinds of people who don't necessarily assimilate into their system.
> 
> Is it actually a "white supremacist" stance to support the idea that a country could, if the people wanted, hold its original founding values and want to preserve their culture and race?


I don't agree it seems like every Euro country has to take an open arms approach, most countries have quite stringent processes and very controlled numbers on how many people they take in and I think generally people support that. 

Well next thing I thought of was globalisation in terms of industry, and the spoils I and my fellow Australians enjoy due to third world places creating the stuff for me at a nice low cost. For my whole life I've been wearing clothes, eating food, and using tools all created by people of other races in non-white countries because it costs a lot less than it would if it were made in my own country.

From that standpoint, it could be argued damn right we owe them something. Of course I'm generalising, not every immigrant comes from factories or sweatshops, still I think the point stands.


----------



## Reaper

Miss Sally said:


> I'm not sure if anyone frequents Youtube a lot here but there is an AD attacking trump and blaming how he got elected on *white people and nonwhties.*


The only thing that leaves out is animals and aliens 

:ha :ha


----------



## virus21

Miss Sally said:


> I'm not sure if anyone frequents Youtube a lot here but there is an AD attacking trump and blaming how he got elected on white people and nonwhties. It's pretty funny. Though Trump got less of the white vote than Mitt, so it's not like white people turned out in droves for him.


So everyone other than animals and supernatural creatures?


----------



## Mutant God

Carte Blanche said:


> The only thing that leaves out is animals and aliens
> 
> :ha :ha


I think there were some "aliens" who voted for Trump too.


----------



## virus21




----------



## CamillePunk

@DesolationRow; @L-DOPA; @Sincere; @Pratchett; @AryaDark; @MrMister ;






Everything that needs to be said about the PC war in America today. :drose


----------



## Miss Sally

Carte Blanche said:


> The only thing that leaves out is animals and aliens
> 
> :ha :ha


Pretty much! It was like He got the WHITE VOTE..I'm like yeah.. he got less than Mitt.. Probably some soros crap. No idea why facts bother these people so much. Some days I cannot tell who they hate because they shit on nonwhites as much as whites when they don't get their way.


----------



## Magic

> Second, there’s the campaign by animal-rights activists against medical researchers, whose work has already been hampered and would be devastated if the activists succeeded in banning animal experimentation. Third, there’s the resistance in academia to studying the genetic underpinnings of human behavior, which has cut off many social scientists from the recent revolutions in genetics and neuroscience. Each of these abuses is far more significant than anything done by conservatives, and there are plenty of others. The only successful war on science is the one waged by the Left.


 @Carte Blanche

Are animal activists are left-wingers now.  I mean testing on animals is a moral thing, not a "left or right" thing as some of the animal experimentation they do is far and beyond cruel. 

The third thing seems to be an ethics things more than a left wing thing too. 

"Scientists try to avoid confirmation bias by exposing their work to peer review by critics with different views, but it’s increasingly difficult for liberals to find such critics. "

^this is a random generalization of scientists(since he used the word scientists here and not just social psychologists or social scientists). I did a review paper for parasite evolution, they didn't look to avoid confirmation bias with peer reviews, but making sure their data was obtained accurately with the proper controls/methods/procedures as well as looking at past studies concerning the same topic and comparing the data obtained from their experiment with data found in previous studies. They also usually leave a note towards the end that talks about what can be done in the future to gain more knowledge towards the topic at end and what is left unclear from their experiment. This paper itself seems heavily biased towards conservatives in general, which comes off as ironic to me. I'm not really dealing with the whole "which side harms science more", but this guy is hardly objective at all in this paper.

" For instance, one study explored ethical decision making by asking people whether they would formally support a female colleague’s complaint of sexual harassment."

^shit study, this is also not a left or right thing, just a straight up shit study for he stated(no one knows if it was justified).

"Another study asked people if they agreed that “the Earth has plenty of natural resources if we just learn how to develop them”—a view held by many experts in resource economics, but the psychologists pathologized it as a “denial of environmental realities.”

^some natural resources are literally limited and cannot just be replaced. That's sort of beside the point of he just cherry picked three absolute shit studies. 

I think the most mind-boggling part of this is his complains about lack of conservatives in the field leading to confrontational bias. No one is stopping conservatives from taking part in the field, creating more diversity in the thinking, and solving the problem of the lack of conservatives. Pretty sure conservatives just don't want to go into social sciences. 



> "The combination of all these pressures from the Left has repeatedly skewed science over the past half-century. In 1965, when Daniel Patrick Moynihan published a paper presciently warning of the dangers for black children growing up in single-parent homes, it was greeted with such hostility—he was blaming the victim, critics said—that the topic became off-limits among liberals, stymying public discussion and research for decades into one of the most pressing problems facing minority children. Similarly, liberal advocates have worked to suppress reporting on the problems of children raised by gay parents or on any drawbacks of putting young children in day care. In 1991, a leading family psychologist, Louise Silverstein, published an article in the American Psychologist urging her colleagues to “refuse to undertake any more research that looks for the negative consequences of other-than-mother-care.”


^These are legitimate problems that I can agree with. Avoiding research in these types of studies does nothing but let the problem grow.



> The Blank Slate dogma has perpetuated a liberal version of creationism: the belief that there has been no evolution in modern humans since they left their ancestral homeland in Africa some 50,000 years ago. Except for a few genetic changes in skin color and other superficial qualities, humans everywhere are supposedly alike because there hasn’t been enough time for significant differences to evolve in their brains and innate behavior.


^This is not taught in biology whatsoever. :chan Like who gives a fuck if social scientists disagree if that's not what's actually taught to people. "Oh maybe they'll change what's taught to fit their beliefs", ya biologists aren't going to allow someone to change the meaning of evolution in any way unless there's actual evidence to support the request. 



> Even biologists and geneticists are afraid of the R-word. More than 100 of them sent a letter to the New York Times denouncing Wade’s book as inaccurate, yet they refused to provide any examples of his mistakes. They apparently hadn’t bothered to read the book because they accused Wade of linking racial variations to IQ scores—a link that his book specifically rejected.


 As far as denying that "races" exist, it's not literal speciation and there aren't "races" in other species so it would be weird to go on about it just for humans. Biologists are well aware that there are differences among humans, as there are among literally every species in populations located in different regions that adapt to their regions and form rare alleles not found in other populations in other regions. These rare alleles and alleles/genotypes can they be mixed among the populations by gene flow(when a white chick fucks a black guy and makes a mixed baby). I don't think anyone is doubting there are different races, but "races" isn't a classification for any other species as far as I know/have learned so not sure why it would be a biological term just for humans(we are just a species after all). 



> How could the rest of the sociologists deny the role of biology?


idk probably because sociologists is a social science and most of them likely didn't take biology. Go figure. 



> *To dedicated leftists* and feminists, it doesn’t matter how much evidence of sexual differences is produced by developmental psychologists, primatologists, neuroscientists, and other researchers. Any disparity between the sexes—or, at least, any disparity unfavorable to women—must be blamed on discrimination and other cultural factors.


This really, really, really biased. Like the entire thing is written from a republicans perspective and the generalization of "leftists" is pretty infuriating, like calling all right wingers "racists" infuriating. Fuck this guy.



> Eugenicist thinking was revived by scientists convinced that the human species had exceeded the “carrying capacity” of its ecosystem. The most prominent was Paul Ehrlich, whose scientific specialty was the study of butterflies.


There might not be a world wide famine or anything of the sort, but humans have definitely fucked with the carrying capacity and never hit a proper threshold as we've advanced so much we keep overcoming the barriers that should limit us. I think the only other species that's done anything similar is jellyfish.


Not really sure how he proved the "left has been harmful to science than right" when he failed to ever in bring up what the right has done to harm science, thus ruining any sense of objectivity he could have had. It's just all the things the left has done wrong(and some things I felt he just assigned to left). I also call bullshit the right hasn't harmed science in the least which is why he left them out(forgot about that part in the opening), especially with the way he just lumped certain groups as leftists, which I'm sure could be easily done with the right and thus making examples far easier to find.


----------



## Magic

2 Ton 21 said:


> Hey look at this bullshit!
> 
> 
> 
> The reason the live action movie has a Japanese cast is because it was made in Japan. That's the only reason.
> 
> The writer and those referenced and quoted in the article have never watched the show. The series takes place in an analog of early 20th century Germany. That's why most of the characters are white with blonde hair, blue eyes, and have European names. The Xing and Ishvalans are foreigners and look either Asian or are a darker color to denote being from other lands.
> 
> Also, in the Simpsons yellow means white. That's why when real life white celebrities appear in the show their skin is yellow. That and there are characters of other races in show (Apu, Dr. Hibbert, Bumblebee man, etc.). Oh and Marge's her hair is a beehive, not an afro.





Miss Sally said:


> LOL good grief these people are crazy. Anyone watching the show FMA could tell it was a European setting given the fact that they went through to pretty much show how different the people of all the places were.


I mean, is this really different than Dragonball evolution casting Goku as a white guy or avatar last airbender casting everyone white?


----------



## 2 Ton 21

LUCK said:


> I mean, is this really different than Dragonball evolution casting Goku as a white guy or avatar last airbender casting everyone white?


I don't have a problem with an all Japanese cast. It's a Japanese production so it's expected. I was annoyed at the writer and the people he quoted/referenced being so uninformed about FMA and The Simpsons while pontificating on them.


----------



## Miss Sally

LUCK said:


> I mean, is this really different than Dragonball evolution casting Goku as a white guy or avatar last airbender casting everyone white?


That's not the problem, it was the author was coming off as a moron, it's in Japan so an all Japanese cast would make sense, not like Japan isn't like insanely homogeneous. The author was just a dingleberry that never seen the show and was talking out of his butt. He tried attaching some agenda to FMA that simply wasn't there.


----------



## virus21




----------



## CamillePunk

@AryaDark @DesolationRow @L-DOPA @Carte Blanche; @Miss Sally; @Sincere @Pratchett @MrMister






:lol So good.


----------



## Miss Sally

CamillePunk said:


> @AryaDark @DesolationRow @L-DOPA @Carte Blanche; @Miss Sally; @Sincere @Pratchett @MrMister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol So good.


LOL, Fake hate crimes have been hilarious, much like the people saying 99.99999% of the protests have been peaceful! These protesters causing damage don't rep us, someone puts out a fake story of a Trump supporter doing bad stuff and now all supporters are bad. 

This election has been a comedy gold mine!

Remember when Hillary supporters were saying Trump supporters were going to get violent after losing and cry about the election being rigged..? Well funny how Hillary supporters took that and not only ran with it but blew up even bigger!


----------



## virus21

> AMHERST, Mass. - Veterans protested Sunday at a western Massachusetts college facing criticism from around the country for its decision to stop flying U.S. flags after students allegedly burned a flag in protest of Donald Trump’s presidential election.
> 
> Dozens of veterans and other demonstrators held American flags and chanted “U.S.A.” at Hampshire College in Amherst on Sunday, in what organizers called a “peaceful demonstration of freedom.”
> 
> Local veterans and others intended to place hundreds of U.S. flags on the streets around the college.
> 
> College officials decided to indefinitely stop flying flags earlier this month after the main flag in the center of campus was burned after students lowered the banner to half-staff. Officials replaced the flag, but it was lowered again.
> 
> School officials say they welcome peaceful discussions about the flag decision.
> 
> In a statement about their decision to remove the flag, college officials said: “This decision is not and was never a commentary on the presidential election.”
> 
> Clarifying the statement, Hampshire College President Jonathan Lash told CBS Boston he knows it’s a controversial decision to remove the flag, but he wanted to create a dialogue among those with differing opinions about the symbol.
> 
> “There were a range of views on campus, including people whose experience growing up have made the flag a symbol of fear, which was strengthened by the toxic language during the campaign, and people for whom the flag is the symbol of all that’s best throughout the country,” said Lash.
> 
> He said the trouble started with a gesture meant to help provoke “meaningful and respectful dialogue” on campus–a stance he outlined in a post on the college’s Facebook page. In that post, he said the Board of Trustees decided to fly the flag at half-staff due to the “environment of escalating hate-based violence” in the wake of the election.
> 
> Lash said the gesture was also meant to be an “expression of grief” over deaths around the world, including those of U.S. service members.
> 
> But, the move didn’t work as planned and many–especially veterans and families of veterans in the Hampshire College family–saw it as being disrespectful of the tradition of expressing mourning on a national level.
> 
> “Frankly, doing that, it didn’t help,” he said. “Flying the flag at half-mast just created more controversy.”
> 
> On Veterans Day, someone removed the flag and burned it.
> 
> “In the middle of the night, we have no idea who did it or even why,” said Lash.
> 
> So that’s why they decided to take down the U.S. flag–and all flags–on campus.
> 
> “The flag had become a heated symbol that was making that more difficult,” Lash said. “We really feel our community needs a conversation in which both sides listen to each other, and we wish the nation would have that kind of dialogue. We felt that if we could stop arguing about the symbol, we could get to the underlying issues.”
> 
> Of course, that decision has created even more backlash, and Lash said there “certainly is” a lot of anger about the decision.


http://www.cbsnews.com/news/veterans-protest-hampshire-college-stopped-flying-us-flag/


----------



## Reaper

@DesolationRow; @Miss Sally; @L-DOPA; @virus21; @CamillePunk; 

Maybe the tide is finally turning? 

http://heatst.com/culture-wars/unh-...l-investigate-womens-studies-program-instead/


> UNH Won’t Punish Harambe Protester, Will Investigate Womens Studies Program Instead
> 
> UNH’s spokesperson said UNH administration declined, saying UNH students are allowed freedom of expression. “Every member of the University community has the right to hold, defend and promote their personal opinions. These opinions do not represent an official UNH position and are not presented as such.”
> 
> The Womens’ Studies program that complained, however, will not get off so easily.
> 
> According to the New Hampshire Union Leader, the Women’s Studies professors who penned an “open letter” to school officials asking for the Harambe-centric investigation, have engaged in several months of unauthorized electioneering.
> 
> The public school specifically prohibits official clubs from endorsing political candidates or promoting campaigns. The Women’s Studies department not only made social media posts favoring Hillary Clinton and other Democratic candidates (and showing students using school resources to paint election signs), but at least one professor was caught in the Wikileaks dump of Clinton chair John Podesta’s emails, offering his assistance to the campaign.
> 
> “I’m open minded on that, and I’ve helped out on some small matters in my private capacity, but the best place to start is with what I can do formally from heading the Carsey School of Public Policy at the University of New Hampshire,” UNH Carsey School director Michael Ettlinger wrote to Podesta in 2015.
> 
> New Hampshire state law prohibits the use of university funds to participate in political activities, and UNH is already conferring with legal counsel.
> 
> “Where there has been a clear violation of the university policy prohibiting the use of institutional resources for partisan purposes, the university will take appropriate action. We will also make clear with all units the importance of not using university resources for partisan purposes,” UNH President Mark Huddleston told local media.
> 
> Show Conversation (11)


I only wonder if UNH would have dared to pursue a formal course of action against the feminist faculty had Trump lost.


----------



## virus21

Carte Blanche said:


> @DesolationRow; @Miss Sally; @L-DOPA; @virus21; @CamillePunk;
> 
> Maybe the tide is finally turning?
> 
> http://heatst.com/culture-wars/unh-...l-investigate-womens-studies-program-instead/
> 
> 
> I only wonder if UNH would have dared to pursue a formal course of action against the feminist faculty had Trump lost.


----------



## DesolationRow

:lol

Incredible, @Carte Blanche, incredible. :lol :clap


----------



## deepelemblues

Carte Blanche said:


> @DesolationRow; @Miss Sally; @L-DOPA; @virus21; @CamillePunk;
> 
> Maybe the tide is finally turning?
> 
> http://heatst.com/culture-wars/unh-...l-investigate-womens-studies-program-instead/
> 
> 
> I only wonder if UNH would have dared to pursue a formal course of action against the feminist faculty had Trump lost.


inevitable resignation of UNH president/chancellor/other assorted higherups after inevitable SJW furytantrum incoming


----------



## Oxidamus

Carte Blanche said:


> This is a tough question because when I look at white people and see the variations in colors (hair and eyes in particular) and then look at the science which says that these are regressive genes ... I can't help but empathise to a certain degree with the people who want to preserve that variation since it does not exist in other races. I don't know if I want to call it a white supremacist attitude in that particular sense. I really do think that the whites that don't want to intermix aren't necessarily racist and wanting to preserve your race's physical features is a choice they should be allowed to make. Forcing all whites however to preserve the race (which is the mandate of the KKK) is racist. Giving whites the choice to not intermix isn't racist. And this is coming from someone in an interracial marriage :shrug
> 
> Why wouldn't whites want to preserve this when they know that increased intermixing would actually lead to less diversity? As someone who's pro-diversity, people should actually realize that white beauty and variation deserves recognition and protection as much as other forms of diversity.
> 
> As for culture ... I don't know if whites alone should claim agency over their society's prosperity because their societies have been multiethnic for centuries ... I do think that people who claim white culture (and sometimes I've made that claim myself) tend to downplay the contribution to their culture and societies by non-whites.
> 
> For example, much of Spain was developed by Arab Muslims and North Africans before they were expelled. Some of the foundations for the renaissance were laid out by a highly prosperous Ottoman Empire. Brits drink tea only because they were exposed to it during their eastern colonization. Coffee came to Europe through Africa. More recently a ton of technology westerners have enjoyed for decades recently has actually come from Japan. Many of life's luxuries in the west come from other races around the world. Globalization isn't all evil and the global culture (non-white) has made significant contributions to western prosperity much of which the claimants of white culture tend to ignore.
> 
> It really boils down to whether you think white people can legitimately claim that their current prosperity is only a result of their own race and other races had nothing to do with it.


Agree entirely with your first paragraph, my friend. :trump2

I am as white as white can be without purposely trying to be white, but would gladly procreate with a beautiful woman of any colour. At the same time, it is a bit disappointing to imagine that in a few thousand or so years, an entire 'race' (loosely used) of us can basically be eradicated. It's not about worrying whether you have >50% English ancestry or not, but more about the ability to have people who look different. A visible diversity, not an ethnic diversity, IMO.

I had a short but interesting talk about white separatism with a new friend of mine (really smart guy). His stance is what some would consider a "white guilt" stance but I think it's a fair belief. When I asked him, what is necessarily wrong with the idea that a mostly white country would like to preserve its culture, he responded that most of these countries - not as a people, but basically as an economy - owe something, after stripping their countries of their natural resources, forcing a certain type of capitalistic economy where the people may not have been slaves, but their land was essentially leased to or owned by Europeans. The least we can do is let them in on our culture that was essentially created, and given the opportunity to be what it is, on the backs of their ancestors.

Personally (and you know) I don't go for "white guilt" but I think this is different, what do you think?



yeahbaby! said:


> I don't agree it seems like every Euro country has to take an open arms approach, most countries have quite stringent processes and very controlled numbers on how many people they take in and I think generally people support that.
> 
> Well next thing I thought of was globalisation in terms of industry, and the spoils I and my fellow Australians enjoy due to third world places creating the stuff for me at a nice low cost. For my whole life I've been wearing clothes, eating food, and using tools all created by people of other races in non-white countries because it costs a lot less than it would if it were made in my own country.
> 
> From that standpoint, it could be argued damn right we owe them something. Of course I'm generalising, not every immigrant comes from factories or sweatshops, still I think the point stands.


I think a few European countries are harsh on immigration - or at least were until recent attacks and worries from France and Germany, respectively - but most are accepting and the EU is pro human rights and believes European nations owe it to refugees given their/our expansive wealth.

Even Australia accepts a huge amount of refugees under the liberal government, when compared with a lot of other countries.

Regardless, it seems that on average, white-dominated countries take in a much larger number of refugees and immigrants than non-white dominated countries do. If that's because more people seek our land than seek theirs, I don't know, but we have been made (and I'm not saying it's wrong, it's just clear) to be accepting of this while some countries in places like China, South America and especially Africa are fine with the opposite.


----------



## Reaper

Aido Get Laido said:


> I had a short but interesting talk about white separatism with a new friend of mine (really smart guy). His stance is what some would consider a "white guilt" stance but I think it's a fair belief. When I asked him, what is necessarily wrong with the idea that a mostly white country would like to preserve its culture, he responded that most of these countries - not as a people, but basically as an economy - owe something, after stripping their countries of their natural resources, forcing a certain type of capitalistic economy where the people may not have been slaves, but their land was essentially leased to or owned by Europeans. The least we can do is let them in on our culture that was essentially created, and given the opportunity to be what it is, on the backs of their ancestors.
> 
> Personally (and you know) I don't go for "white guilt" but I think this is different, what do you think?


That is just not true imo. The benefits of western industrialization despite western colonization are still enjoyed by developing countries to this day. The infrastructure (schools, factories, modern working culture) in much of the British colonies still survive to this day. The colonial period was prosperous for just about everyone otherwise it wouldn't have survived as long as it did. Yes, there was inequity and inequality in tax collection in India that I'm well aware of. There was a certain degree of oppression involved but growing up in Karachi (which was a port developed by the British), I still saw the remnants of British raj in all its glory. In fact, I went to a school established by Jesuits that has continued to thrive as one of the best schools in the country since 1861. 

In fact in Karachi alone we have at least a dozen such schools established during the colonial rule which continue to put out our most educated elite. 

I don't think that the west owes anyone anything and personally don't agree with anyone that thinks that countries should "give something back". There's nothing to give back ... Most trade deals have been fair and even western colonization wasn't oppressive but rather a period of mutual growth. 

What has happened since has not had as much economic disparity as is wrongly believed because those countries that failed to develop did so not because of any imbalance in trade with western nations but rather as a result of local corruption and poor governance.


----------



## Oxidamus

Carte Blanche said:


> That is just not true imo. The benefits of western industrialization despite western colonization are still enjoyed by developing countries to this day. The infrastructure (schools, factories, modern working culture) in much of the British colonies still survive to this day. The colonial period was prosperous for just about everyone otherwise it wouldn't have survived as long as it did. Yes, there was inequity and inequality in tax collection in India that I'm well aware of. There was a certain degree of oppression involved but growing up in Karachi (which was a port developed by the British), I still saw the remnants of British raj in all its glory. In fact, I went to a school established by Jesuits that has continued to thrive as one of the best schools in the country since 1861.
> 
> In fact in Karachi alone we have at least a dozen such schools established during the colonial rule which continue to put out our most educated elite.
> 
> I don't think that the west owes anyone anything and personally don't agree with anyone that thinks that countries should "give something back". There's nothing to give back ... Most trade deals have been fair and even western colonization wasn't oppressive but rather a period of mutual growth.
> 
> What has happened since has not had as much economic disparity as is wrongly believed because those countries that failed to develop did so not because of any imbalance in trade with western nations but rather as a result of local corruption and poor governance.


:lol
Truth be told I'm really not interested in the history of economics, it was an interesting argument, I stumbled trying to put it in words here so I don't think I did it any justice. But with just about all economics there's way too many positives and negatives of just about anything for me to even want to get involved. :woah


----------



## Reaper

Aido Get Laido said:


> :lol
> Truth be told I'm really not interested in the history of economics, it was an interesting argument, I stumbled trying to put it in words here so I don't think I did it any justice. But with just about all economics there's way too many positives and negatives of just about anything for me to even want to get involved. :woah


TBH, and this isn't directed at you, but I think that if more people studied the economics of the colonial and post colonial era (like I did as an MBA), there would be fewer people whinging about western imperialism and more people realizing that first world versus third world inequity exists as a result of local corruption, failed systems of governance and a failure to embrace capitalism and not international imperialism. Look at the countries that became capitalist right after the post-colonial era and look at the countries that dabbled with various forms for socialism/communism and you'll start seeing the differences.


----------



## Oxidamus

Carte Blanche said:


> TBH, and this isn't directed at you, but I think that if more people studied the economics of the colonial and post colonial era (like I did as an MBA), there would be fewer people whinging about western imperialism and more people realizing that first world versus third world inequity exists as a result of local corruption, failed systems of governance and a failure to embrace capitalism and not international imperialism. Look at the countries that became capitalist right after the post-colonial era and look at the countries that dabbled with various forms for socialism/communism and you'll start seeing the differences.


I agree economics needs to be understood better (studied, maybe not... at least acknowledged as complex as it is), but are you trying to say western capitalism is good? :mj

All forms of social and economical rule have major downsides. The Japanese do capitalism better.


----------



## Reaper

Aido Get Laido said:


> I agree economics needs to be understood better (studied, maybe not... at least acknowledged as complex as it is), but are you trying to say western capitalism is good? :mj
> 
> All forms of social and economical rule have major downsides. The Japanese do capitalism better.


Use this: http://www.theglobaleconomy.com/compare-countries/

It's really fun to play around with this data 

In pretty much every major indicator, Japan is doing worse than the USA :shrug


----------



## Goku

As I'm most familiar with India among the British colonies, I think it's absurd to suggest the effects of colonial rule was a net neutral. Judging the progress of the world by today's standards is not acceptable imo. The drain of wealth was real.

Having said that the nation state of India is not what I'm talking about, and the western powers were nowhere near the first entity to invade the land and attack the cultures. Countries in the world today are free to operate any way they please. I don't necessarily subscribe to the notion that one country 'owes' another country, but it's not because their past relationship benefited both equally but because that's what benefits them now.


----------



## virus21

They really do eat themselves, don't they?


----------



## MrMister

Harambe and Dick Nixon giving out pacifiers :lmao


----------



## Reaper

Goku said:


> As I'm most familiar with India among the British colonies, I think it's absurd to suggest the effects of colonial rule was a net neutral. Judging the progress of the world by today's standards is not acceptable imo. The drain of wealth was real.
> 
> Having said that the nation state of India is not what I'm talking about, and the western powers were nowhere near the first entity to invade the land and attack the cultures. Countries in the world today are free to operate any way they please. I don't necessarily subscribe to the notion that one country 'owes' another country, but it's not because their past relationship benefited both equally but because that's what benefits them now.


Don't know if you're refer to what I said or not, but I did acknowledge that there was inequality in tax collection in India. Maybe I should've been more clear that I meant what you said about the wealth drain. Didn't want to imply that it was equal by any means. Just bringing to light that both India and Pakistan still enjoy some of the positive benefits of British raj. Mainly stating this because westerners have been taught a revisionist history about how it was completely one-sided. Don't feel like I over-stated it either :shrug


----------



## 2 Ton 21

http://nbc4i.com/2016/12/01/school-system-pulls-classic-novels-to-kill-a-mockingbird-adventures-of-huckleberry-finn/



> *School system pulls classic novels ‘To Kill a Mockingbird’, ‘Adventures of Huckleberry Finn’*
> 
> ACCOMAC, Va. (WAVY) — Two classic American novels have been temporarily pulled from book shelves in Accomack County Public Schools.
> 
> Superintendent Warren Holland confirmed to 10 On Your Side that a parent filed a complaint about “To Kill a Mockingbird” and “Adventures of Huckleberry Finn.”
> 
> Earlier this month, a parent voiced concerns to the school board about racial slurs in both of the novels.
> 
> “Right now, we are a nation divided as it is,” the mother is heard saying in an audio recording of the meeting on Nov. 15. She tells the board that her biracial son, a high school student, struggled getting through a page that was riddled with a racial slur.
> 
> “So what are we teaching our children? We’re validating that these words are acceptable, and they are not acceptable by any means,” the parent said.
> 
> Victoria Coombs, a mother of two, told 10 On Your Side she agrees that books with offensive racial slurs should not be read in schools.
> 
> “It’s not right to put that in a book, let alone read that to a child,” she said.
> 
> But other Accomack County residents told 10 On Your Side that banning a classic for offensive language can be a slippery slope.
> 
> “I don’t want to see it happen because if you start with one racial word in a book and have to go on and on and on and pretty soon you’ll be burning books left and right,” R. Kellam said.
> 
> “Everybody’s read it… it didn’t change a difference in my views at all,” Catherine Glaser said. “I’d like my son to read those books… my daughter’s mixed, and I don’t have a problem with it, I love those books.”
> 
> Glaser’s kids may still get a chance to read the novels in Accomack County.
> 
> The complaint filed was made as “a request for reconsideration of learning resources.”
> 
> Per the school’s policy, the request will now go before a committee made up of a principal, librarian, teacher, parent and potentially others. The committee will then make a recommendation to the superintendent.
> 
> Holland said that there is no set date as to when the recommendation will be made. The decision can be appealed.
> 
> The policy is available online under “KLB.”


See it's the words that matter, not what they represent. Not their context. The point they make is irrelevant. The words must not be seen, written, or uttered. They are blasphem- er um I mean offensive. :side:


----------



## 777

Peterson dropping philosophical truth bombs, as per usual.


----------



## Reaper

This is an artist's page I follow on FB and she just posted her analytics after making a post where she was more neutral than normal. Apparently, one comic led to 58 unlikes and here's the comic: 










:lol


----------



## DOPA

777 said:


> Peterson dropping philosophical truth bombs, as per usual.


God I love this man <3. I've been binge watching a lot of videos of him lately and he is an incredibly intelligent person. You can learn something new every time you watch a different interview with him. 

He's a true hero of western and actual liberal values, we need more people like him in Universities.


----------



## DesolationRow

@AryaDark @Beatles123 @CamillePunk @Carte Blanche @L-DOPA @2 Ton 21 @virus21 @Oda Nobunaga @Sincere @Lumpy McRighteous @777 @Miss Sally @The Dazzler

So this happened--about an hour's drive from where I live...

(Also, don't think it's a "free speech" issue, but the teacher's behavior remains positively horrid and needlessly vindictive.)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/804834140516253696


----------



## Stinger Fan

Oooh, I found a good one. Apparently the song "It's Cold outside" promotes rape culture and a couple reworded the song to be about consent



> *Couple rewrites 'Baby It's Cold Outside' to emphasize importance of consent*
> 
> Singer-songwriters Lydia Liza and Josiah Lemanski, both from Minneapolis, said they were inspired to rework the song after bonding over a mutual dislike of the original's lyrics, which were penned in 1944 by Frank Loesser. The duet features a man trying to dissuade a woman from leaving a party despite her repeated protestations that she has to go home. "What's in this drink?" is one of the female lines. "What's the sense in hurtin' my pride?" implores the male voice.
> 
> The song's seeming disregard for the woman's desire to leave never sat well with Lemanski or Liza.
> "I've always had a big problem with the song. It's so aggressive and inappropriate," said Lemanski, 25.
> Liza, 22, said she felt the same way as her boyfriend.
> 
> " I really can't stay/Baby I'm fine with that" opens the song, as the lyrics recall the original's format of a woman leaving a party. Except in Liza and Lemanski's version, she does so without protest, the man helps her get home safely and the fictional couple makes a date the next day at The Cheesecake Factory.
> "I ought to say no, no, no," sings Liza.
> "You reserve the right to say no," croons Lemanski.
> 
> And as for that dubious "What's in this drink?" line. It's still there. Except, in the new version, the question is actually answered -- by Lemanski, who responds with the oh-so-now ""Pomegranate La Croix" (obviously).
> "I thought we were just doing like a really good, cool, funny thing and it just felt right," Liza said.
> "And emphasizing consent is one of the causes that I've always really been behind because I don't think I can think of one friend of mine who's a woman who hasn't been in dangerous situations with men. I've always cared about this so much," she added.
> 
> *Check out Lydia Liza and Josiah Lemanski's version below.*
> 
> _I really can't stay/Baby I'm fine with that
> I've got to go away/Baby I'm cool with that
> This evening has been/Been hoping you get home safe
> So very nice/I'm glad you had a real good time
> My mother will start to worry/Call her so she knows that you're coming
> Father will be pacing the floor/Better get your car a-humming
> So really I'd better scurry/No rush.
> Should I use the front or back door?/Which one are you pulling towards more?
> The neighbors might think/That you're a real nice girl
> What is this drink?/Pomegranate La Croix
> I wish I knew how/Maybe I can help you out
> To break this spell/I don't know what you're talking about
> I ought to say no, no, no/you reserve the right to say no
> At least I'm gonna say that I tried/you reserve the right to say no
> I really can't stay/...Well you don't have to
> Baby it's cold outside
> I've got to get home/Do you know how to get there from here
> Say, where is my coat/I'll go and grab it my dear
> You've really been grand/We'll have to do this again
> Yes I agree/How 'bout the Cheesecake Factory?
> We're bound to be talking tomorrow/Text me at your earliest convenience
> At least I have been getting that vibe/Unless I catch pneumonia and die
> I'll be on my way/Thanks for the great night_


http://www.cnn.com/2016/12/02/us/baby-its-cold-outside-cover-trnd/

Gotta say, the new lyrics rolls off the tongue exceptionally well


----------



## deepelemblues

Those... lyrics... :heston



> We're bound to be talking tomorrow/Text me at your earliest convenience


YEAH NOT GONNA HAPPEN BUDDY



> I'll be on my way/Thanks for the great night


SHE AIN'T GOIN HOME BRO, SHE'S GOIN TO FIND A REAL MAN TO MAKE HER CUM

That lyrics aren't a reimagining of "Baby, It's Cold Outside"

They're the lyrics to a brand new song titled "FRIEND ZONED BETA MALE"


----------



## 777

L-DOPA said:


> God I love this man <3. I've been binge watching a lot of videos of him lately and he is an incredibly intelligent person. You can learn something new every time you watch a different interview with him.
> 
> He's a true hero of western and actual liberal values, we need more people like him in Universities.


And he sounds like Kermit, which I find absolutely endearing...and he has a good sense of humour about it too.


----------



## 777

Bless this man...a true liberal. He easily could have reaped the benefits of a Conrad Black endorsement but the truth is more important.


----------



## DesolationRow

@AryaDark @The Absolute @Beatles123 @CamillePunk @Carte Blanche @The Dazzler @deepelemblues @Goku @L-DOPA @Lumpy McRighteous @Miss Sally @Pratchett @virus21 

http://www.dailywire.com/news/11275...rd-huck-finn-ben-shapiro#.WEG2SO6Z_Ss.twitter



> Leftists in Virginia Ban 'To Kill a Mockingbird,' 'Huck Finn' in Schools


----------



## 777

DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark @The Absolute @Beatles123 @CamillePunk @Carte Blanche @The Dazzler @deepelemblues @Goku @L-DOPA @Lumpy McRighteous @Miss Sally @Pratchett @virus21
> 
> http://www.dailywire.com/news/11275...rd-huck-finn-ben-shapiro#.WEG2SO6Z_Ss.twitter


This one really pisses me off as a literature guy. And it completely misses the point of both novels.


----------



## DesolationRow

777 said:


> This one really pisses me off as a literature guy. And it completely misses the point of both novels.


The Left of today has become obsessed with that which "offends" people. The Somali immigrant who ran people over with his car and attacked others with a knife was studying "microaggressions" at Ohio State University. Shocking that educating a fellow who came from a backward land and was doubtless attached to a clannish perspective in large part defined by his religion that oppression is constant and ubiquitous did not turn out especially well. 

If you are such a special snowflake that racial epithets unto themselves written in a book make you recoil from it, without understanding any of the context, or being able to intellectually process the author's intention, all you have done is perpetuate an unending childhood for yourself until death. Yet most children of a bygone time could decipher more by themselves than these twenty-first century book-burners apparently believe the children of today can. 

Leftists who are largely responsible for the instructing of children in the U.S. have become the Christians who banned Ray Bradbury's dystopian science-fiction novel _Fahrenheit 451_ because one of the books burned by Bradbury's fictional squad of book-hunters and -burners was the Holy Bible. 

Obtuseness resulting in the unmistakable missing of the point is never a good look.


----------



## Goku

huckleberry finn probably one of my favourite childhood novels. :banderas


----------



## Reaper

I am not as bothered by this as I should be. I think that school standards are deplorable and have been for decades and banning a couple of out-dated books (though to Kill a Mockingbird is still mostly relevant, but not as much as it used to be even 30 years ago) won't make an impact. Sure, in principle I'm against the act of banning something, but let's be real ... Despite being "Classics" are these books really teaching children anything of relevance about the modern real world?


----------



## The Absolute

DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark @The Absolute @Beatles123 @CamillePunk @Carte Blanche @The Dazzler @deepelemblues @Goku @L-DOPA @Lumpy McRighteous @Miss Sally @Pratchett @virus21
> 
> http://www.dailywire.com/news/11275...rd-huck-finn-ben-shapiro#.WEG2SO6Z_Ss.twitter





> The parent explained, “I keep hearing, ‘This is a classic. This is a classic.’….I understand that is a literature classic. But at some point, I feel that children will not – or do not – truly get the classic part – the literature part, which I’m not disputing. This is great literature. But there (are so many) racial slurs in there and offensive wording that you can’t get past that.” The parent added that the very use of the words validated them, teaching that they were acceptable.


So books that decry racism despite containing racial slurs are considered offensive now?


----------



## virus21

The Absolute said:


> So books that decry racism despite containing racial slurs are considered offensive now?


You are looking for logic in a group of people who are by nature illogical.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark @Beatles123 @CamillePunk @Carte Blanche @L-DOPA @2 Ton 21 @virus21 @Oda Nobunaga @Sincere @Lumpy McRighteous @777 @Miss Sally @The Dazzler
> 
> So this happened--about an hour's drive from where I live...
> 
> (Also, don't think it's a "free speech" issue, but the teacher's behavior remains positively horrid and needlessly vindictive.)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/804834140516253696


A white cis male who served in the military, wants to be a cop AND supports Trump?!?



































































































:troll :trump


----------



## 777

Similar to using 1984 as an instruction manual, Hollywood wants to create the Hunger Games.

Edit: The comment section on here is hilarious btw. Razorfist uses an Inconvenient Truth as an example of media's power in propagating an untruth and people start freaking out with the 'climate change denial' accusations.


----------



## virus21

> The Toronto Police Service recently rolled out a new colour scheme for their cruisers, and as a result, we can add another item to the list of things that “trigger” progressives.
> 
> 
> 
> We know about team nicknames, free speech that conflicts with their beliefs, and Halloween costumes that appropriate another’s culture so let's add the paint scheme of a car to the list of things that trigger social justice warriors.
> 
> I think the new dark-grey cruisers look superb having never been a fan of the red, white, and blue Toronto cruisers or the bright yellow ones before that.
> 
> With the new dark-grey paint job, the cruisers look like they mean business and isn’t that how you want a police cruiser to look?
> 
> Yet, the progressives find this colour scheme “offensive”.
> 
> According to a graphic designer quoted in a Toronto Star article, these designs convey “oppressive, aggressive, intimidating and combative traits”, and appear to be influenced by films such as Robocop and Batman.
> 
> We’re told that the militaristic influence of the paint-scheme is undeniable, and “It’s a disturbing trend to say the least.”
> 
> Who knew? A Ford Taurus in dark-grey is “disturbing.”
> 
> Toronto’s progressive City Council were upset with Police Chief Mark Saunders for having the audacity to make an independent decision about the colour change and have asked TPSB to keep the red, white and blue colour scheme pending further review.
> 
> And so, sensitive Torontonians won’t have to worry about seeing any more dark-grey “militaristic” cruisers prowling around the mean streets of Hogtown with Officer Robocop behind the wheel.


http://www.therebel.media/toronto_s_dark_grey_militaristic_police_cruisers_trigger_progressives


----------



## virus21




----------



## 777

Rhetorical question. Why doesn't anybody ever say, 'this isn't the 1930s anymore'? They always go to the 50s.


----------



## Miss Sally

virus21 said:


> http://www.therebel.media/toronto_s_dark_grey_militaristic_police_cruisers_trigger_progressives


Seen this, it's fucking sad.


----------



## Kabraxal

virus21 said:


> http://www.therebel.media/toronto_s_dark_grey_militaristic_police_cruisers_trigger_progressives


Can we tell these people there is a special safe space where they will never ever be scared or hurt or offended ever again, herd them to a spot, and not tell them we really meant death?

Seriously, fuck off with this being offended or so afraid that what is supposed to be a farce has become depressing reality.


----------



## 777

This came out a couple of month ago but I wish everybody would watch it.


----------



## DOPA

Love Rubin and Sargon.


----------



## SureUmm

The Absolute said:


> So books that decry racism despite containing racial slurs are considered offensive now?


She may have a point in that a lot kids won't get the satire behind it and it'll just be the book that says the n-word a lot. Like Catcher In The Rye, no one really got that book when we read it in school, it was just funny because he swears a lot.

I don't think we even did Huck Finn in school, I read it and Tom Sawyer on my own and loved the Disney movie with Elijah Wood. Maybe they should just show that in school instead; the white guilt gets the extra kick from the visuals, with none of the bad words.


----------



## 777

Banning ideas whether good or bad is illiberal, period. Nothing is better at exposing bad ideas than actual exposure.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Oxidamus

777 said:


> This came out a couple of month ago but I wish everybody would watch it.


Good video, sums up my thoughts entirely in a pretty accessible video that I might share with some younger people I know. :mj

I'm a white male (and most people think I'm just 100% HETEROSEXUAL because that's the go-to thing with guys with girlfriends obviously) and it makes me so mad to read people talking about all (straight) white men as oppressors or privileged. It makes me absolutely fucking seething when I am accused of it. At 22, I'm poor and I have never had a job. I think most people around here know I'm unemployed and have been for >75% of the time I've been out of school. The worst part though, is people have seemingly inherent disdain for people who don't have employment, as if it's wholly in their control. So I can go from being hated because I'm a privileged gender, privileged race and (apparently) privileged sexuality. But as soon as I blurt out "I'm poor and unemployed!" the people are either stupid enough to continue to call me privileged, or are ignorant enough to point the finger at me as some kind of societal leech, as if I, or people like me, want to be.
:side:

It's really interesting how people can be so "liberal" only in the sense of identity politics but they don't understand shit about socioeconomic factors outside of "women earn less than men" and "whites are unquestionably better off than blacks", and certainly know nothing of welfare.




A bit off topic but I wonder your thoughts, guys...

I was arguing with an acquaintance and their friends on FB. They're all feminists. I tailor my arguments around what they want to argue, facts, philosophy, etc. I was shocked when facts became what a feminist wanted to argue when it came to rape and how rape is treated in a court of law and by police.

I thought, wow, a facts based argument isn't something that comes around normally... but I find discussions on rape to be really, really philosophical, and I spoke with a friend who is studying law (and just finished that exact subject) and they agree. It's way too hard to pinpoint whether the accused is guilty or innocent when there isn't actual proof. And what is proof? Proof of consent. Semen isn't proof of rape. Bondage isn't proof of rape. The only undeniable, indistinguishable proof, is of someone saying "no" to having sex.

I know I'm going off track here, but what I'm trying to say is, there is only one way you can either prevent rape or ensure everyone is punished properly for rape, and that is an invasion of privacy. Permanently video recording literally every person in the country. Even then, what's the crime for turning off or fiddling with those recording devices?

As bad as it may sound, if I were in a jury and there was no undeniable evidence that the accused person was guilty of rape, I would find them not guilty. Every single time. Even if it was overwhelmingly likely, or all points pointed to yes, but nothing was absolutely certain. The "reasonable doubt" thing doesn't work for me here.

It's such a complex issue and I honestly find it emotional to talk about it because it brings me genuine sadness to imagine someone being raped but having no concrete evidence of it, seeing their rapist walk free. But that's just how it has to be in some cases IMO. Better to err on the side of innocence than on the side of guilt. As unfortunate as it is, you've already been raped, their punishment is just your vengeance. It won't undo what happened. I would strive for just punishment to be dealt to those who undeniably committed such an act, but if there is an ounce of doubt I would rather guilty men go free than an innocent man be punished.

I just want someone to read and engage with me on this. :mj4

Sorry fellows.


----------



## deepelemblues

http://dailycaller.com/2016/12/08/o...lycaller&utm_source=Twitter&utm_medium=Social

^ These are the people who were on the skyscraper roof in LA in Independence Day welcoming the aliens to earth before they got vaporized.


----------



## Vox Machina

777 said:


> *Banning ideas whether good or bad is illiberal, period.* Nothing is better at exposing bad ideas than actual exposure.



Everything seems so backwards. Weren't the ultra conservatives of the '50s all for banning books and all that? But now in 2016, it's a liberal thing to do? 

The bolded is absolutely correct.


----------



## MrMister

Yep the witch hunters of the early 21st century are those on the left. It's a bizarre swerve I didn't see coming. I guess if you're for big government, and government has the power we give them, then it's only a matter of time before that power corrupts. What's even better is that the witch hunters don't even see themselves as witch hunters, but I guess that's probably true for all of the self-righteous assholes of human history.


----------



## Miss Sally

@MrMister @Pillow slave! The Left has been hijacked by people who aren't actually Liberal at all. They like to think they are but they're not.

Let's look at Liberals and Conservatives, a Liberal and a Conservative are not interchangeable, they can agree on things, cooperate and debate but overall they both have pros and cons about them. Together they can form a good society as any one side gaining a monopoly eventually becomes completely corrupt, Left or Right. 

Now let's look at the hardcore zealots of the "Left" and the Right, these people are completely interchangeable because their rhetoric is pretty much the same, just different goals. The book burning, science blaming, racist rhetoric of the hardcore right is nearly identical to the "leftist" safespace college kids. The crazy College students shouting down white people would very well be the racists shouting down blacks during the civil rights movement, they're the same hateful breed, different target. What you see in schools now is a corrupted and distorted version of Liberal ideology. 

Sadly these people need to hate, need to rage about something and need a movement, no matter what the cause is. These schools have created monsters, their social experiment has gone out of control. 

It doesn't matter in the end if you're Liberal or Conservative, the hardcore of the factions can switch on a dime, easily swayed and don't care about hypocrisy. They're dangerous, not because of any political leaning but because they're like mad dogs, you cannot control how far they'll go or who they'll turn on.


----------



## Stephen90




----------



## Tater

Miss Sally said:


> @MrMister @Pillow slave! The Left has been hijacked by people who aren't actually Liberal at all. They like to think they are but they're not.
> 
> Let's look at Liberals and Conservatives, a Liberal and a Conservative are not interchangeable, they can agree on things, cooperate and debate but overall they both have pros and cons about them. Together they can form a good society as any one side gaining a monopoly eventually becomes completely corrupt, Left or Right.
> 
> Now let's look at the hardcore zealots of the "Left" and the Right, these people are completely interchangeable because their rhetoric is pretty much the same, just different goals. The book burning, science blaming, racist rhetoric of the hardcore right is nearly identical to the "leftist" safespace college kids. The crazy College students shouting down white people would very well be the racists shouting down blacks during the civil rights movement, they're the same hateful breed, different target. What you see in schools now is a corrupted and distorted version of Liberal ideology.
> 
> Sadly these people need to hate, need to rage about something and need a movement, no matter what the cause is. These schools have created monsters, their social experiment has gone out of control.
> 
> It doesn't matter in the end if you're Liberal or Conservative, the hardcore of the factions can switch on a dime, easily swayed and don't care about hypocrisy. They're dangerous, not because of any political leaning but because they're like mad dogs, you cannot control how far they'll go or who they'll turn on.


:applause

Well said.

I was talking to a conservative friend of mine recently about liberalism vs classic liberalism. Even in one of his conservative websites he shared with me, it compared classic liberalism to true conservatism in a favorable light, while at the same utterly despising liberalism, at it is known today. My issue is, and it's one I've raised many times on this forum, is the fact that we call these people liberal at all. What "liberalism" represents today is nothing like the liberalism of old. I don't see the point of having political labels at all if we apply them to people who do not uphold the values of those labels. Most of them have become so bastardized that they have lost all meaning.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Tater said:


> I don't see the point of having political labels at all if we apply them to people who do not uphold the values of those labels. Most of them have become so bastardized that they have lost all meaning.


I agree wholeheartedly with this. Even with certain movements in the political space, they've become so bastardized by radicals within the movements that they scarcely resemble their original intent at all.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Oxidamus

On the topic of corruption, @MrMister I don't think absolute power corrupts politicians. The people generally vote for the ones who prioritise speaking well, and feigning care etc for political gain, over being honest to and about themselves. Those people are the ones who get into politics for power and greed. 

People need to start respecting politicians who speak their mind, are honest and straightforward, even if they disagree with them. Because ultimately, those are the ones who are most likely to want to help build their country and countrymen.

Power doesn't corrupt good people. :trips8


----------



## 777

Aido Get Laido said:


> On the topic of corruption, @MrMister I don't think absolute power corrupts politicians. The people generally vote for the ones who prioritise speaking well, and feigning care etc for political gain, over being honest to and about themselves. Those people are the ones who get into politics for power and greed.
> 
> People need to start respecting politicians who speak their mind, are honest and straightforward, even if they disagree with them. Because ultimately, those are the ones who are most likely to want to help build their country and countrymen.
> 
> Power doesn't corrupt good people. :trips8


Unfortunately those people are few and far between and those who do go into service generally find themselves stumped at every turn without playing the game. 

Good people generally don't crave power. We shouldn't be surprised at the results.


----------



## DOPA

Tater said:


> :applause
> 
> Well said.
> 
> I was talking to a conservative friend of mine recently about liberalism vs classic liberalism. Even in one of his conservative websites he shared with me, it compared classic liberalism to true conservatism in a favorable light, while at the same utterly despising liberalism, at it is known today. My issue is, and it's one I've raised many times on this forum, is the fact that we call these people liberal at all. What "liberalism" represents today is nothing like the liberalism of old. I don't see the point of having political labels at all if we apply them to people who do not uphold the values of those labels. Most of them have become so bastardized that they have lost all meaning.


I think generally speaking most of the time I call these SJW's and PC brigaders leftists or authoritarian leftists. Liberals like Secular Talk, Dave Rubin, Sargon of Akkad, Shoe0nHead, Christina Hoff Sommers etc. have absolutely nothing in common with these lunatics. In fact, I wish Kyle would stop calling himself a progressive simply for the fact that it has such a negative connotation now and that shouldn't be associated with someone who is sane and rational who I happen to disagree with around 40-50% of the time.

That post by @MissSally; btw was one of the best I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Oxidamus

777 said:


> Unfortunately those people are few and far between and those who do go into service generally find themselves stumped at every turn without playing the game.
> 
> Good people generally don't crave power. We shouldn't be surprised at the results.


Exactly my point. Just about everything in western politics is poison. We need a cultural shift in what we hold high in standards. Don't vote for choir preaching, vote for honesty. Corruption is much worse than any ideology you disagree with. At least you know when you're being lied to.


----------



## 777

Aido Get Laido said:


> Exactly my point. Just about everything in western politics is poison. We need a cultural shift in what we hold high in standards. Don't vote for choir preaching, vote for honesty. Corruption is much worse than any ideology you disagree with. *At least you know when you're being lied to.*


Do we? If that were true, why are liars so successful? Grasping genuine truth is not an easy task...thus skepticism.


----------



## Oxidamus

777 said:


> Do we? If that were true, why are liars so successful? Grasping genuine truth is not an easy task...thus skepticism.


I know it's hard, basically the best way would be to judge politicians and government on their lies first and foremost. Rate them on not what they do or don't do, but whether they were honest about it first. 

Obviously the sad part is you have to find out first, but once you do you should have that shift, and should never excuse a major lying politician. :cudi


----------



## Tater

L-DOPA said:


> I think generally speaking most of the time I call these SJW's and PC brigaders leftists or authoritarian leftists. Liberals like Secular Talk, Dave Rubin, Sargon of Akkad, Shoe0nHead, Christina Hoff Sommers etc. have absolutely nothing in common with these lunatics. In fact, I wish Kyle would stop calling himself a progressive simply for the fact that it has such a negative connotation now and that shouldn't be associated with someone who is sane and rational who I happen to disagree with around 40-50% of the time.


Well, if the true liberals and progressives start calling themselves something else because the regressive left and SJWs have taken over the labels, then they'll eventually just hijack the new labels as well. You know I'm right.


----------



## 777

Aido Get Laido said:


> I know it's hard, basically the best way would be to judge politicians and government on their lies first and foremost. Rate them on not what they do or don't do, but whether they were honest about it first.
> 
> Obviously the sad part is you have to find out first, but once you do you should have that shift, and should never excuse a major lying politician. :cudi


It's super slippery. Human beings are extremely adept at justification. How does one identify a liar if the person lying believes that what they are saying is true?


----------



## CamillePunk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/807396971334012928
:banderas

Apparently liking beautiful women and recognizing that most guys like beautiful women and using this fact in your advertising campaign is DISGUSTING MISOGYNY. 

Life must be miserable inside the SJW well of anti-reality. :lol


----------



## Oxidamus

777 said:


> It's super slippery. Human beings are extremely adept at justification. How does one identify a liar if the person lying believes that what they are saying is true?


:hmm:
Give me an example, I feel inclined to say someone with that lack of common sense shouldn't be given power to begin with, but I feel there are other factors...


----------



## 777

Aido Get Laido said:


> :hmm:
> Give me an example, I feel inclined to say someone with that lack of common sense shouldn't be given power to begin with, but I feel there are other factors...


Any ideology will do. The road to hell and all that.


----------



## Oxidamus

777 said:


> Any ideology will do. The road to hell and all that.


I like to act on facts, and err on the side of good instead of bad. So if something isn't factual or based on fact I would rather treat citizens as good people and not potential criminals. I also have strong feelings of objectivity and look at this way of thinking as the most absolute. I suppose people who side left or right leave themselves open to being lied to because of their ideology.

I guess it comes down to my belief that centrism is the ONLY TRUE GREAT. :trump3

Do you think either side - left and right - should vote centre if they find they disagree with, or generally dislike the person, who represents their ideology?


----------



## 777

Aido Get Laido said:


> I like to act on facts, and err on the side of good instead of bad. So if something isn't factual or based on fact I would rather treat citizens as good people and not potential criminals. I also have strong feelings of objectivity and look at this way of thinking as the most absolute. I suppose people who side left or right leave themselves open to being lied to because of their ideology.
> 
> I guess it comes down to my belief that centrism is the ONLY TRUE GREAT. :trump3
> 
> Do you think either side - left and right - should vote centre if they find they disagree with, or generally dislike the person, who represents their ideology?


Firstly, I'd just like to verify that I'm talking to Oxi. Yes?

The word, situationalist comes to mind. I can't even really answer your question because the spectrum is perpetually shifting. The center is a fairly sensible place to be though...but I don't consider Trump a centrist. Anybody who thinks Trump is going to cater to the common man as opposed to the elite is fooling themselves.

I will add this little nugget I'm fond of spouting. If you hold an extreme position on a subject of importance, that position is probably in dire need of further examination.


----------



## Oxidamus

777 said:


> Firstly, I'd just like to verify that I'm talking to Oxi. Yes?
> 
> The word, situationalist comes to mind. I can't even really answer your question because the spectrum is perpetually shifting. The center is a fairly sensible place to be though...but I don't consider Trump a centrist. Anybody who thinks Trump is going to cater to the common man as opposed to the elite is fooling themselves.
> 
> I will add this little nugget I'm fond of spouting. If you hold an extreme position on a subject of importance, that position is probably in dire need of further examination.


Yes this is Oxi. I don't consider Trump a centrist at all, I was just using a pointing smiley with a political figure. :side:


----------



## deepelemblues

CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/807396971334012928
> :banderas
> 
> Apparently liking beautiful women and recognizing that most guys like beautiful women and using this fact in your advertising campaign is DISGUSTING MISOGYNY.
> 
> Life must be miserable inside the SJW well of anti-reality. :lol


heterosexual male sexual desire is LITERALLY WORSE THAN HITLER

didn't you know

a penis penetrating a vagina is VIOLENCE

if the woman consents it is EVEN MORE VIOLENT

didn't you know

i can't even get into the HOLOCAUST that is the heterosexual male attraction to big boobs and asses

I JUST CAN'T EVEN

HARDEES AND CARL'S JR COMMERCIALS ARE INDISTINGUISHABLE FROM THE TRIUMPH OF THE WILL


----------



## yeahbaby!

Why is this Fast Food guy in Trump's cabinet to begin with? It's sounding more like Jim Herd era WCW every day.


----------



## Goku

Aido Get Laido said:


> Power doesn't corrupt good people. :trips8


there are no good people


----------



## Oxidamus

Goku said:


> there are no good people


Good people make decisions based on facts. :trump3


----------



## Goku

Aido Get Laido said:


> Good people make decisions based on facts. :trump3


the accuracy of someone's viewpoint to reality is a valid definition for good?


----------



## Simply Flawless

Kabraxal said:


> Can we tell these people there is a special safe space where they will never ever be scared or hurt or offended ever again, herd them to a spot, and not tell them we really meant death?
> 
> Seriously, fuck off with this being offended or so afraid that what is supposed to be a farce has become depressing reality.


When did this "triggered" bullshit start?


----------



## Punkhead

Simply Flawless said:


> When did this "triggered" bullshit start?


http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/trigger


----------



## Reaper

Simply Flawless said:


> When did this "triggered" bullshit start?


When a feminist co-opted real PTSD that soldiers suffer who have real triggers as an excuse for her inability to control her childish and immature emotions. 

Since then it's been used by anti-SJW's to point out leftist hissy fits, which had already been a growing movement since 2012 largely thanks to Tumblr SJW-ism which started around 2009 as a result of the 2000's introduction of identity politics into humanities and social science education in universities and colleges. 

Not surprisingly colleges then eventually instead of defending their bullshit decided to create safe spaces for those who were triggered by opposition to their ridiculous education.


----------



## Tater

yeahbaby! said:


> Why is this Fast Food guy in Trump's cabinet to begin with? It's sounding more like Jim Herd era WCW every day.


Same reason why every other person was picked for their respective cabinet positions. They are all opposed to what each office is supposed to be in charge of.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Tater said:


> Same reason why every other person was picked for their respective cabinet positions. They are all opposed to what each office is supposed to be in charge of.


Wow it really is South Park.


----------



## DOPA

Excellent video with Stefan and Cassie here .


----------



## virus21

> A petition calling for The Project to apologise to Steve Price after he was 'bullied' by Carrie Bickmore live on-air has received 17,000 signatures.
> 
> The Change.org petition says the 61-year-old radio presenter was a victim of "leftist bullying" after a heated with columnist Jamila Rizvi last week which ended with Bickmore telling Price to watch his tone.
> 
> Price, a 2GB presenter and regular guest on The Project, was commenting on Donald Trump's election victory on Wednesday night when Rizvi, a vocal Hillary Clinton supporter, cut him off.
> 
> "The people in real America, in small town America, weren't buying the bulldust that was coming out of the elites," Price said.
> 
> The petition has amassed 17,000 signatures in three days.© Provided by Sydney Morning Herald The petition has amassed 17,000 signatures in three days.
> When Rizvi interjected, calling the idea of a real America "b-------", Price got personal.
> 
> "This is the reason why Donald Trump won, because people like you lecture and hector people."
> 
> Bickmore jumped to Rizvi's defence and warned Price to not "keep that tone" as the guests bickered between themselves. But it appears a large number of people think Rizvi was in the wrong.
> 
> The petition started three days ago calls for The Project to apologise to Price, describing the incident as "leftist bullying".
> 
> Carrie Bickmore chastising Price over his tone.© Ten Carrie Bickmore chastising Price over his tone.
> "Nobody, no matter what side of politics they fall on, should have to experience the abuse and degradation of what Steve had to go through on that program," petition founder Thomas Nicholls wrote.
> 
> "What happened on The Project is unacceptable and should be condemned. Whether you are on the left, right, or somewhere in between, nobody should experience what Steve experienced."
> 
> While Price was accused of "talking down" to Rizvi in reports on media sites such as Junkee, conservative commentators came down hard on the former Labor staffer.
> 
> 
> 2GB presenter Ben Fordham weighed-in on Twitter, resulting in an online spat with Rizvi.
> 
> "Pricey was allowed to speak for approx 4 seconds before being interrupted," Fordham wrote, with the hashtag "freedomofspeech".
> 
> When Rizvi replied, saying she was the one being interviewed, not Price, Fordham sarcastically reminded her The Project was a panel show.
> 
> "Oh. I thought it was a panel show where people chip in their opinions. My mistake."
> 
> Steve Price and Jamila Rizvi dueling on The Project after the US election.© Ten Steve Price and Jamila Rizvi dueling on The Project after the US election.
> Price regularly draws the ire of The Project panel, in the past clashing with Waleed Aly on mining, Bickmore on breastfeeding and former host Charlie Pickering on asylum seekers.
> 
> The 61-year-old also drew audible gasps from the Q&A audience in July when he called columnist Van Badham "hysterical".
> 
> Channel Ten are yet to respond to the petition.
> 
> 9 Nov
> BenFordham ✔ @BenFordham
> @theprojecttv @JamilaRizvi @StevePriceMedia Pricey was allowed to speak for approx 4 seconds before being interrupted. #FreedomofSpeech
> Follow
> Jamila Rizvi ✔ @JamilaRizvi
> @BenFordham @theprojecttv @StevePriceMedia And yet apparently, I was the one being interviewed. Not him.
> 3:17 AM - 9 Nov 2016
> 23 23 Retweets 206 206 likes


http://www.msn.com/en-au/news/australia/the-project-urged-to-apologise-for-bullying-steve-price-in-burgeoning-petition/ar-AAkfzjX


----------



## Reaper

Californians simply cannot cuck harder. A Human Sexuality college "proffesser" was caught calling voting for Trump "an act of terrorism" and now the Teacher's Union is trying to hide behind "illegal recording" laws to try to threaten the students who are spreading her bullshit around. 

Incredible. I swear, if Cuckifornia wants to leave the US. Let them. Democrats will never win another election in America ever again.


----------



## 777

I don't like the idea of trying to force them to apologize, it's straight out of the SJW bailiwick.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Forcing someone to apologize? Calling it "bullying"? They're apparently taking a play out of the very people they rail against. Now the shoe is on the other foot. :mj4


----------



## virus21




----------



## Miss Sally

Oda Nobunaga said:


> Forcing someone to apologize? Calling it "bullying"? They're apparently taking a play out of the very people they rail against. Now the shoe is on the other foot. :mj4


It's a slippery slope and people need to realize that acting the way extreme SJWs do is not helpful, it's no better than how the SJWs act. Using their own tactics simply turns people off, nobody likes extremes of either spectrum. 

I've seen some of the anti-SJW crowd basically act like SJWs and denounce anything an SJW says, at times some of these people do say reasonable things, no reason to simply shut them down on everything simply because you don't like them. That's exactly what an SJW does, doesn't listen to anyone but their own rhetoric. Once you go down that path, you're pretty much close to being one.

People shouldn't confuse SJWs or PC culture with Rights Activists, sure RA can get overboard at times but they don't try to silence people nor placate to insanity. As people we should listen to every idea or ideal and judge if it's good or not, not based on who said it. We're starting to go down the path of political tribalism and I don't know if it's been nearly this bad in previous years but it's something we need to avoid. 

Dealing with extreme SJWs is easy, don't even need to use their own tactics against them. Just let them talk and everyone will see how crazy they are, they bury themselves time and again. They're no different from crazy racists, they'll say something stupid. Nothing they say is practical and debating them yields no results. Sometimes the only way to win is to not play the game as they'll eat each other eventually. 

It's easy to get caught up in their game, easy to get mad and easy to become irrational. People need to remember if you act like them, you're pretty much one of them. Logic > Emotional response to a problem all day, everyday! Besides if you make a point, a good point a few years from now they may come around but they won't if all you do is fight emotional response with emotional response, then they'll feel justified. There is always the hope they'll realize they went about things wrongly and change.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

So I haven't looked at Jon Stewart in quite a few years, when did he grow a crazy guy stubble beard? :lmao


----------



## 777




----------



## Reaper

Interesting. Milo (gay as fuck) walks right into the Indian Pizzeria and not only has a pizza but an interview with the Pizzeria owner that was so viciously maligned by the media in 2015. Apparently he never actually refused to serve a gay wedding ... He was simply asked the question and he said that he might not. The blowback was ridiculous considering what really happened. 






In the second video, Tucker allows Shkreli to set the record straight on the drug price hike. At least someone gave us his side and it doesn't sound so bad anymore considering that his explanation makes sense. One piece of the puzzle everyone refused to address was the fact that there were barely 300 people on that drug and his price hike resulted in insurance companies paying for the pill and not the individuals. The other thing that media isn't telling you about Shkreli is that he's been giving away the drug to people who don't have insurance plus has donated over 5 million to various charities.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Reaper

It seriously dismays me that in this world these idiots are calling themselves professors .... And this is a math proftitute who can't logik worth shit and can't even provide evidence for his claims. 

@AryaDark - Since you liked the word Presstitutes so much, how do you feel about Proftitutes?


----------



## Oxidamus

virus21 said:


> http://www.msn.com/en-au/news/australia/the-project-urged-to-apologise-for-bullying-steve-price-in-burgeoning-petition/ar-AAkfzjX





777 said:


> I don't like the idea of trying to force them to apologize, it's straight out of the SJW bailiwick.





Oda Nobunaga said:


> Forcing someone to apologize? Calling it "bullying"? They're apparently taking a play out of the very people they rail against. Now the shoe is on the other foot. :mj4


Steve Price is a bit of a twat, so don't really care. The Project is a shit show too.


edit: P.S. @L-DOPA can you give a rundown of that 75 minute video?


----------



## Punkhead

Students remove Shakespeare portrait in English dept., aiming for inclusivity

http://www.thedp.com/article/2016/12/shakespeare-portrait-removed



> Penn English professor and Department Chair Jed Esty was surprised to find a large portrait of William Shakespeare waiting in his office.
> 
> *A group of students removed the iconic portrait from the walls* of Fisher- Bennett Hall and delivered it to Esty’s office after an English Department town hall meeting discussing the election, which took place on Thursday December 1. *They replaced it with a photo of Audre Lorde, a black female writer*.
> 
> The portrait has resided over the main staircase of Fisher-Bennett — home to Penn’s English Department — for years. The English Department voted to relocate and replace the portrait a few years ago in order to represent a more diverse range of writers, according to an emailed statement from Esty, who declined to be interviewed.
> 
> However, despite the vote, the portrait was left in the entranceway until recent events.
> 
> “Students removed the Shakespeare portrait and delivered it to my office as a way of affirming their commitment to a more inclusive mission for the English department,” Esty wrote in the email. He added that the image of Lorde will remain until the department reaches a decision about what to do with the space.


What a bunch of morons.


----------



## 777

I'd imagine the fact that it's 'English' literature is lost on these kids. Do they even teach history anymore or what?


----------



## deepelemblues

Carte Blanche said:


> It seriously dismays me that in this world these idiots are calling themselves professors .... And this is a math proftitute who can't logik worth shit and can't even provide evidence for his claims.
> 
> @AryaDark - Since you liked the word Presstitutes so much, how do you feel about Proftitutes?


CAN'T CUCK THE TUCK

He's grown up so much since Jon Stewart left him a quivering puddle on the floor of Crossfire


----------



## Stinger Fan

777 said:


> I'd imagine the fact that it's 'English' literature is lost on these kids. Do they even teach history anymore or what?


Wouldn't it be English language literature or just England?


----------



## T0M

virus21 said:


>


 @Leon Knuckles


----------



## 2 Ton 21

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/dec/12/wonder-woman-un-ambassador-gender-equality



> *One less woman in politics: Wonder Woman loses job as UN ambassador*
> 
> Plans to use superhero in an honorary role in empowerment campaign to fight for gender equality prompted criticism that the choice sent the wrong messages
> 
> Wonder Woman’s tenure as a United Nations honorary ambassador will come to an abrupt end on Friday, less than two months after the appointment of the comic book character sparked outcries of protest.
> 
> Plans had called for the use of Wonder Woman in an empowerment campaign for women and girls into 2017, according to the comic book’s publisher, but the character’s role is ending this week, a UN spokesman said on Monday.
> 
> The superhero’s appointment as UN honorary ambassador to fight for gender equality prompted angry criticism that the choice sent the wrong messages.
> 
> *Nearly 45,000 people signed an online petition asking the UN secretary general, Ban Ki-moon, to reconsider.
> 
> “Although the original creators may have intended Wonder Woman to represent a strong and independent ‘warrior’ woman with a feminist message, the reality is that the character’s current iteration is that of a large breasted, white woman of impossible proportions, scantily clad in a shimmery, thigh-baring body suit,” the petition read.*
> 
> Wonder Woman, a DC Comics heroine, first appeared in 1941, fighting villains, rescuing victims and unearthing evil plots.
> 
> Dozens of UN employees protested at UN headquarters on the day of the appointment, when Diane Nelson, president of DC Entertainment, said the Wonder Woman campaign would feature various initiatives “over the course of the next year”.
> 
> The UN did not provide further details as to why the Wonder Woman campaign was ending this week, but spokesman Jeffrey Brez said campaigns using fictional characters often lasted no longer than a few months.
> 
> The designation of Angry Birds, a collection of animated characters that originated in an online video game, as UN climate change envoys in March lasted a single day, he said.
> 
> DC Entertainment, which publishes DC Comics, said it was pleased with the exposure Wonder Woman brought to the UN’s global goal to achieve gender equality and empower women and girls by 2030 “as well as elevating the global conversation around the empowerment of women and girls”.
> 
> “Wonder Woman stands for peace, justice and equality, and for 75 years she has been a motivating force for many and will continue to be long after the conclusion of her UN honorary ambassadorship,” said Courtney Simmons, a spokeswoman for DC Entertainment, a subsidiary of Warner Bros Entertainment that is a division of Time Warner.
> 
> The release next year of a special-edition Wonder Woman comic book on the empowerment of women and girls, announced in October, is still planned, Simmons said.


----------



## Reaper

Love the cannibalism of the left.


----------



## deepelemblues

> “Although the original creators may have intended Wonder Woman to represent a strong and independent ‘warrior’ woman with a feminist message, the reality is that the character’s current iteration is that of a large breasted, white woman of impossible proportions, scantily clad in a shimmery, thigh-baring body suit,” the petition read.


racism against whites: check
bigotry against large breasted small-waisted big-butted large-hipped women: check

maybe they should go check out instagram or tumblr, there are tons of women out there with wonder woman-esque proportions


----------



## virus21

deepelemblues said:


> racism against whites: check
> bigotry against large breasted small-waisted big-butted large-hipped women: check
> 
> maybe they should go check out instagram or tumblr, there are tons of women out there with wonder woman-esque proportions


Reality doesn't exist. Didn't you know that


----------



## MrMister

People don't fucking get it. Wonder Woman is just ONE ideal of a woman. Remember how the Greek and Norse and all those civilizations of antiquity had various deities that represented the myriad aspects of humanity? Wonder Woman is like that. All superheroes and supervillains are this way. They're modern mythology. Rejecting Wonder Woman is rejecting part of ourselves. Yes, deities of old were simplistic in nature while humanity is complex. That's the fucking point. It attempts to break down the complexity into simpler parts to help better understand our nature and ourselves.

It's not like Lady Death is being extolled here. It's freaking Wonder Woman... but because she's blue eyed aka white and has BARE THIGHS rip i am sorry this outrage can't stand. If you stop and think about the Wonder Woman character for about 10 seconds, her wearing what she does is actually practical. She's based on ancient Greece right? How often do we see the similarly invulnerable Hercules wearing not much clothing? Since Herc and WW are invincible warriors, they value freedom of movement. Of course they would. And since they are ancient Greeks they don't have the same body hangups modern Americans do. ETC

People are also too caught up on WW's appearance. Her appearance isn't what makes her great. It's her courage and heroism that makes her great.

But BARE THIGHS (I see hot chicks in shorts all the fucking time and yes i admit it's awesome please don't tell anyone)


----------



## 777

Stinger Fan said:


> Wouldn't it be English language literature or just England?


I studied lit in university. English literature starts with Chaucer and progresses till the present, coming out of England or the surrounding area being the criteria. American lit and Canadian lit were separate courses. It's not like there wasn't any diversity in authors it's just mostly in the past century or so. But that only makes sense if you look at the history of England or by extension North America. Those were the demographics throughout the course of the evolution of the Western world. 

Shakespeare is considered one of the greats, even if I'm so-so on his stuff myself, I skipped the entire week we were doing Shakespearean sonnets, although I do really enjoy King Lear, McBeth and Hamlet. I have no idea who this woman they've replaced him with is, though I'm sure she's probably great at what she does, will it compare to Paradise Lost, or Gulliver's Travels or the Fairy Queen or anything by Shakespeare? Long standing canon in the history of Western Civilization. Why do we need to forsake the past based on the standards of today? That makes zero sense to me and ignores the reality of social evolution...

I'm stoned and rambling. lol


----------



## Pratchett

I love that these people, instead of taking real stances on actual issues that matter and may foster real discussion on such, have decided to spend their time going after a cartoon frog internet meme and a comic book super hero to express their outrage. :mj4


----------



## Stinger Fan

777 said:


> I studied lit in university. English literature starts with Chaucer and progresses till the present, coming out of England or the surrounding area being the criteria. American lit and Canadian lit were separate courses. It's not like there wasn't any diversity in authors it's just mostly in the past century or so. But that only makes sense if you look at the history of England or by extension North America. Those were the demographics throughout the course of the evolution of the Western world.
> 
> Shakespeare is considered one of the greats, even if I'm so-so on his stuff myself, I skipped the entire week we were doing Shakespearean sonnets, although I do really enjoy King Lear, McBeth and Hamlet. I have no idea who this woman they've replaced him with is, though I'm sure she's probably great at what she does, will it compare to Paradise Lost, or Gulliver's Travels or the Fairy Queen or anything by Shakespeare? Long standing canon in the history of Western Civilization. Why do we need to forsake the past based on the standards of today? That makes zero sense to me and ignores the reality of social evolution...
> 
> I'm stoned and rambling. lol


Ooh okay, that would make sense then now that I think about it. I remember now that there's been other discussions about the same topic where people want more African American writers in English literature classes, even though they have classes on those as well. Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## Vic Capri

People who find the use of "Merry Christmas" and "he/she" offensive can kiss my ass!

:lol

- Vic


----------



## deepelemblues

Pratchett said:


> I love that these people, instead of taking real stances on actual issues that matter and may foster real discussion on such, have decided to spend their time going after a cartoon frog internet meme and a comic book super hero to express their outrage. :mj4


super _heroine_ you misogynist patriarchy 'ppressor!

i can't breathe after reading your hateful post

I CAN'T BREATHE


----------



## virus21




----------



## MrMister

Yeah good point @Pratchett

Aleppo is a city in ruins, but Wonder Woman has bare thighs what the actual fuck


----------



## CamillePunk

The Amazing Atheist with a video about how the student union at Oxford University wants people using "Ze" and "Zir" as pronouns when first meeting people until they know which ones are appropriate.








MrMister said:


> Yeah good point @Pratchett
> 
> Aleppo is a city in ruins, but Wonder Woman has bare thighs what the actual fuck


----------



## Tater

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809219993464406016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809220651290652672

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809222911550771202


----------



## virus21




----------



## Tater

Tater said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809219993464406016
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809220651290652672
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809222911550771202







SJWs are retarded, whether they come from the left or the right.


----------



## Reaper

Feminists are the mullahs of the west. For those who don't know what a mullah is, feel free to look it up. 

--

Already posted. Virus beat me to it.


----------



## virus21




----------



## 2 Ton 21

Margaret Cho was Bobby Lee's podcast a few days ago. Yesterday Jezebel posted an article recapping what Cho claimed was an argument between her and Tilda Swinton over Swinton's role in Doctor Strange. For those that don't know, there was controversy over Swinton playing a character that in the comics was an old Tibetan man.



> On his TigerBelly podcast this week, comedian/actor Bobby Lee discussed this tendency to rewrite characters that were once Asian as white (which also happened with 21) with his guest Margaret Cho. Cho, in turn, spilled tea on an argument she had over the phone with Tilda Swinton regarding the Doctor Strange dust-up.
> 
> “She said she didn’t understand why people were so mad about Doctor Strange and she wanted to talk about it, and wanted to get my take on why all the Asian people were mad,” recalls Cho, who said a preliminary email from Swinton led to a long conversation that was “so weird.”
> 
> “[She] was like, ‘Could you please tell them...’” says Cho. “I’m like, ‘Bitch, I can’t tell them...I don’t have a yellow phone under a cake dome.’”
> 
> Cho describes their ensuing conversation “kind of a fight about why the part should not have gone to her.”
> 
> “Basically, it ended with her saying, ‘Well, I’m producing a movie with Steven Yeun starring.”
> 
> “Oh, like I have a black friend, I can do this...” is how Lee interpreted that.
> 
> Cho says she ended up feeling like Swinton’s “house Asian...like I’m her servant...like I was following her with an umbrella. I had a weird feeling about the entire exchange, especially the part of, ‘Don’t tell anybody.’”
> 
> Naturally, Cho told everybody.
> 
> I reached out to Swinton’s rep for comment and will update this post if and when I hear back.



In response to this Swinton released all the emails between her and Cho to Jezebel. Very different version of events.




> *Tilda to Margaret*
> 
> Dear Margaret,
> 
> We’ve never met, but you’ve been in my head for years - I’m a fan.
> 
> I want to ask you a favour now which is sprung out of a truly important social conversation but may be heading for some crazy-making shit.
> 
> The diversity debate - ALL STRENGTH to it - has come knocking at the door of Marvel’s new movie DR STRANGE.
> 
> I am told that you are aware of this. But since I am that extinct beast that does no social media, I am unaware of what exactly anybody has said about any of it. I believe there are some ironies about this particular film being a target, but I’m frankly much more interested in listening than saying anything much.
> 
> I would really love to hear your thoughts and have a - private - conversation about it. Are you up for this? Can we e-mail?
> 
> No wrong answer here. Tell me to fuck off if you feel like it. In any and every case,
> 
> Much love to you,
> 
> Tilda
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> * From: Margaret Cho
> 
> To: Tilda Swinton
> 
> Sent: Fri, 13 May 2016 13:32
> 
> Subject: Re: Strange matters*
> 
> Sure! I’m a big fan of yours - since orlando!
> 
> Well, what do you know so far? I can tell you from my perspective what’s happening!
> 
> The character you played in Dr Strange was originally written as a Tibetan man and so there’s a frustrated population of Asian Americans who feel the role should have gone to a person of Asian descent.
> 
> The larger part of the debate has to do with the ‘whitewashing’ of Asian and Asian Americans in film. Our stories are told by white actors over and over again and we feel at a loss to know how to cope with it.
> 
> Protest seems to be the only solution- we just want more representative images of ourselves in film. TV is getting better in terms of diversity but film is lagging behind.
> 
> Anyway - hope this helps! We can totally email and we can be private! Best, m
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Tilda to Margaret*
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply! So grateful to have a chance to chew this cud with you. Super clear.
> 
> Here’s the situation I reckon Marvel was in. The old comic books from way back when are stuffed with stereotypes that we could all find offensive for any number of reasons.
> 
> The film - like any film adaptation - is a riff on the books. The Ancient One may have been written as a Tibetan man in the comics, but Marvel, in a conscious effort to shake up stereotypes, wanted to avoid tired cliché. They cast Chiwetel Ejiofor as the second lead - a white Transylvanian in the books. And wrote a significant Asian character to be played by Benedict Wong.
> 
> With The Ancient One (the ‘wise old Eastern geezer’ Fu Manchu type in the book), wanting to switch up the gender (another diversity department) and not wanting to engage with the old ‘Dragon Lady’ trope, they chose to write the character as being of (ancient) Celtic origin and offered that role to me. Presumably on Ancient grounds. I accepted happily, impressed that, for once, they aimed to disrupt the ‘wisdom must be male’ never-ending story - and, by the way, for once, wanting to feature a woman who’s a badass, over 26 and not simply bursting out of a bikini.
> 
> The biggest irony about this righteous protest targeting this particular film is the pains the makers went to to avoid it.
> 
> A - personal - irony to my being even remotely involved in this controversy is what I stand up for and always have. Whether it is challenging the idea of what women look like, or how any of us live our lives, or how we educate our children, diversity is pretty much my comfort zone. The idea of being caught on the wrong side of this debate is a bit of a nightmare to me.
> 
> I am as sick as anybody at the lack of a properly diverse cinematic universe. Pretty much sick of the Anglophone world in general, sick of all the men’s stories, sick of all the symmetrical features and Mattel-inspired limbs..
> 
> I’m a Scottish woman of 55 who lives in the Highlands. There’s precious little projected on contemporary cinema screens that means a great deal to my life, if truth be told.
> 
> So
> 
> How best might we focus this thing? To offer intelligent and empowered thinking.. And see something constructive coming out of this moment?
> 
> Ducking the issue is not what I am about. I want to meet it, but, if possible, move things forward by how I meet it.
> 
> I realise, as far as I am concerned, this possibly means saying nothing: so far I have attempted to correct the notion that I accepted an offer to play an Asian.. (!!) the most significant and damaging misunderstanding out there, it seems. Beyond that, I don’t feel it appropriate for me to add anything, certainly at this point.
> 
> But I would love to know what ideas you - or anyone you know - have of something properly progressive to bring to this table. The debate is so important for all of us. It needs to build itself on strong ground.
> 
> love
> 
> Tilda
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *From: Margaret Cho
> 
> To: Tilda Swinton
> 
> Sent: Fri, 13 May 2016 20:44
> 
> Subject: Re: Strange matters*
> 
> I’m totally unfamiliar with all the comic books so I can’t speak on anything about that - and the efforts to make this film more diverse is unfortunately lost in the translation here. Hopefully that comes up more when the film comes out and is finally brought to audiences!
> 
> I think that it’s just a timing thing - Asian Americans are fed up with not being given roles even if the part called for someone of Asian descent - and that the Ancient One role was being used as another example of ‘whitewashing’. Social media has grown to the point where we can use it effectively to express - well whatever.
> 
> I believe very much that you as an artist are about diversity and your body of work shows that - but this particular case of the Ancient One is just another in a long list of ‘whitewashed’ Asian characters and so you’re likely to feel the heat of history.
> 
> I am not sure what to say other than I am glad you want to meet the issue head on - it’s a tough one I know.
> 
> I think that talking about the issue frankly - as you have done with me is the right way to go. It’s hard I know - people get very angry and it’s difficult to know what to do to get around that anger. But you should know that it’s anger built up over many many years of invisibility within film/tv/media that’s just exploded now with this film. And it’s not just you - It’s also directed at Scarlett Johanssen for Ghost in the Shell.
> 
> Maybe what’s best is the highlight the diversity that you do see in the film and that being why you felt drawn to the project.
> 
> Also acknowledge that you’re all about diversity and how you want the films you make to be diverse and how film can benefit from that.
> 
> I’d even suggest getting into producing content that would give Asian American voices a platform? That’s really what is being asked for. Asian Americans feel as if we have no place in film and so we want one to be created. Whether that is found in supporting projects that would bring Asians
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Tilda to Margaret*
> 
> I can’t thank you enough for this.
> 
> It really helps me sort out the lay of the land. To be continued.
> 
> x
> 
> By the way, the project I have been developing as a producer over the past two years is with Bong Joon Ho - my colleague from SNOWPIERCER - a film called OKJA shooting this summer in Korea, NYC and Vancouver - to my knowledge the first ever half Korean/half English speaking film, which we are making with Plan B and Netflix, in which the lead is a 14 year old girl from Korea and which stars Steven Yeun, amongst others.. fingers crossed it will be a big deal and help the landscape somewhat.. I hope and believe it will..
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> * From: Margaret Cho
> To: Tilda Swinton
> Sent: Fri, 13 May 2016 22:30
> Subject: Re: Strange matters*
> 
> Hey that’s great about OKJA!


----------



## FatherJackHackett

I've noticed that people have posted excerpts from this, but couldn't see the full thing on here so thought I'd post it. 

Jordan Peterson is a truly brilliant man, and gives the most well thought-out, cohesive and profound arguments I've ever heard about why political correctness, those aggressively trying to police language and thoughts and the resurgence of Marxist ideals in academic institutions pose a huge existential threat to free society. 

Seriously for anyone who hasn't heard it yet, this is absolutely essential listening.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Reaper

@DesolationRow; @CamillePunk; @Miss Sally, 

You guys need to listen to the last woman in the video. The whole video is great and summarizes my bafflement with the leftist regressives, but the end of this video has the most powerful testimony you'll ever hear from an ex-muslim woman (who are even rarer than us ex muslim men).


----------



## virus21




----------



## DOPA

@CJ; @TheDazzler @virus21






A rare piece of sanity from a radio station in the UK. LBC no less.


----------



## Reaper

^For those who don't know, Maajid is ex-ISIS and a reformed apostate.


----------



## CamillePunk

MTV has taken the opportunity to tell white men what we can do better in 2017:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/810960588973035520
:nah


----------



## The Dazzler

L-DOPA said:


>


A good listen. He's spot on.  I don't think the liberal tag is salvageable though. Most people will forever associate it with the crazies. To them, we're all right-wing. Even the Maajids and Dave Rubins of the world.


----------



## Miss Sally

Recap video from one of my favorite Youtubers but it isn't a must watch, why I put it in here was because near the end of the video he talks about "Fake News" and how in Germany there are Government officials trying to pass a law to silence and even imprison those who do "Fake News". What's scary is that all the organizations and officials who'd be in charge of this are all left leaning and the "Fake News" sources they're after are all right leaning. So the "Left" is now trying to impose it's will not only on the voting level (Which they're slowly but surely losing) but at the media level. This would mean the Government would have full say over what's true, what's not and what's acceptable to talk about. 

This shouldn't surprise anyone as Facebook and other left leaning social media are trying to silence anyone they don't like or outright ban opinions they find offensive or against their interest. The Authoritarian Left has no end to it's depravity and it's eagerness to stick it's tendrils into everything. They're infecting the MSM, video games, books, education, the internet and the Government. It's even more scary at how they're not even trying to hide it anymore. True Liberals are going to be hunted much like their Conservative opposites.


----------



## Cooper09

CamillePunk said:


> MTV has taken the opportunity to tell white men what we can do better in 2017:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/810960588973035520
> :nah


These videos SURELY have to be spoof!!! 

I mean how the fuck can you lecture people about racism ... while being racist!!!


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

CamillePunk said:


> MTV has taken the opportunity to tell white men what we can do better in 2017:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/810960588973035520
> :nah


As a not-so-white man myself, this kind of stupid shit needs to end.

They've become the very thing they rally against. _He Who Fights Monsters_ is an appropriate term for the kind of "activists" these people turn into.


----------



## 777

The lack of self awareness is baffling. No regard for consequences either. Apparently perpetuating racial animosity is a good thing.


----------



## whelp

CamillePunk said:


> MTV has taken the opportunity to tell white men what we can do better in 2017:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/810960588973035520
> :nah


Hey MTV...

fuck you.


----------



## virus21

CamillePunk said:


> MTV has taken the opportunity to tell white men what we can do better in 2017:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/810960588973035520
> :nah


Well good thing no one watches MTV anymore


----------



## The Dazzler

UK made the list! :yes

:hogan


----------



## Reaper

CamillePunk said:


> MTV has taken the opportunity to tell white men what we can do better in 2017:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/810960588973035520
> :nah


I only watch these videos to confirm my theory that there is a direct correlation between how high pitched someone's voice is and how liberal they are. And I'm never disappointed.


----------



## Mutant God

whelp said:


> Hey MTV...
> 
> fuck you.


Wow!, my exact thoughts but mine was Go F Yourself lol



virus21 said:


> Well good thing no one watches MTV anymore


Actually millions of millennials, teenagers, and old people who still watch Real World (yes it is still on) still watch MTV.


----------



## deepelemblues

CamillePunk said:


> MTV has taken the opportunity to tell white men what we can do better in 2017:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/810960588973035520
> :nah


clearly a white supremacist video, 80 seconds is not enough time to detail all the sins of the white man that need penance and rectification

also LOL they deleted it off youtube after it had got 100 likes and 10,000+ dislikes and reuploaded it and have now taken it down again

GJ MTV you cowardly twatnuggets


----------



## whelp

Mutant God said:


> Wow!, my exact thoughts but mine was Go F Yourself lol


Its just complete and utter shit!

in trying to help with things like racism, sexism etc they have made numerous racist and sexist comments. I'm sure they had good intentions...

because all white guys are exactly the same, as we all know.

it really boils my piss.


----------



## Reaper

When the State is God, you need to find unique ways to indoctrinate the young. 










*I know, not exactly the most appropriate thread for this, but I've been finding it pretty interesting that even amongst the most hardcore anti-government libertarians, the military and its indoctrination (especially the indoctrination where the state is worshiped in very much the same way as god) is hardly ever criticized. I would like to spark a discussion on the subject. Is it because it's not politically correct to criticize the military anymore, or is it that we live in an age where war is such a normal part of life that libertarians have simply accepted its existence and methods without question? Just curious.


----------



## whelp

Carte Blanche said:


> When the State is God, you need to find unique ways to indoctrinate the young.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I know, not exactly the most appropriate thread for this, but I've been finding it pretty interesting that even amongst the most hardcore anti-government libertarians, the military and its indoctrination (especially the indoctrination where the state is worshiped in very much the same way as god) is hardly ever criticized. I would like to spark a discussion on the subject. Is it because it's not politically correct to criticize the military anymore, or is it that we live in an age where war is such a normal part of life that libertarians have simply accepted its existence and methods without question? Just curious.


I question the right of scumbag politicians sending normal people to a war of someone else's choosing.

i never question the right or bravery of the normal people who go to war on their behalf. You sign up as a soldier to do as you're told, there is no politics involved IMO.

It's a bit different in the UK, we don't have people chanting the country's name in the same way Americans do. Maybe at a sporting event but not at random the way Americans do.

its an interesting point.


----------



## Reaper

I was looking more for the libertarian perspective, but this is still interesting. 



whelp said:


> i never question the right or bravery of the normal people who go to war on their behalf. *You sign up as a soldier to do as you're told, there is no politics involved *IMO. It's a bit different in the UK, we don't have people chanting the country's name in the same way Americans do. Maybe at a sporting event but not at random the way Americans do.
> 
> its an interesting point.


Unfortunately, the one thing that has come to light in recent years is that military recruitment is nothing but politics and based on lies. If you look at the recruitment messages here at least int he USA, you'll see them talk about nothing but economic opportunities, growth and education ... everything BUT war. Though of course you can argue that everyone knows that you're signing up, you're likely to end up deployed, but the overwhelming majority of young men go into the military for economic reasons for their mothers, girlfriends or wives --- especially if those kids are from lower class backgrounds and don't have good enough grades to go to college. Recruitment has been significantly down in recent years as such, the US military has also slowly altered its messages to specifically target those kids boasting about benefits. Most kids go in not knowing what they're signing up for. They really don't. The idea that these young men are signing up for some sort of honor or valor is mostly a misnomer and propaganda. 

Only a small number of legacy kids end up in the military as a matter of actual choice ... and interestingly, those are the ones that end up in officer roles. The grunts end up dead or maimed. 

Anyways, my point is that there's definitely politics involved in recruitment. Maybe not from the side of the individuals that join the military, but definitely from the government and the recruiters.


----------



## whelp

Carte Blanche said:


> I was looking more for the libertarian perspective, but this is still interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the one thing that has come to light in recent years is that military recruitment is nothing but politics and based on lies. If you look at the recruitment messages here at least int he USA, you'll see them talk about nothing but economic opportunities, growth and education ... everything BUT war. Though of course you can argue that everyone knows that you're signing up, you're likely to end up deployed, but the overwhelming majority of young men go into the military for economic reasons for their mothers, girlfriends or wives --- especially if those kids are from lower class backgrounds and don't have good enough grades to go to college. Recruitment has been significantly down in recent years as such, the US military has also slowly altered its messages to specifically target those kids boasting about benefits. Most kids go in not knowing what they're signing up for. They really don't. The idea that these young men are signing up for some sort of honor or valor is mostly a misnomer and propaganda.
> 
> Only a small number of legacy kids end up in the military as a matter of actual choice ... and interestingly, those are the ones that end up in officer roles. The grunts end up dead or maimed.
> 
> Anyways, my point is that there's definitely politics involved in recruitment. Maybe not from the side of the individuals that join the military, but definitely from the government and the recruiters.


I will have to take your word for that, it is very different in the UK.

although some of what you say will be applicable, benefits, working class, dad was a soldier and so on.

it is pitched differently in the UK. the whole 'state is your God' is definitely not present here.


----------



## Reaper

whelp said:


> I will have to take your word for that, it is very different in the UK.
> 
> although some of what you say will be applicable, benefits, working class, dad was a soldier and so on.
> 
> it is pitched differently in the UK. the whole 'state is your God' is definitely not present here.


State is your God indoctrination comes after recruitment :draper2


----------



## whelp

Carte Blanche said:


> State is your God indoctrination comes after recruitment :draper2


nah, i think it pervades into society in general. 

it may not be that obvious if you have never been anywhere else (no idea about yourself Mr Blanche) but it is in most American TV, websites and so on.


----------



## Stinger Fan

It's strange that companies keep making these "whites are super racist" type videos despite all the backlash and removal of those videos online. Sure it gets views, but at the end of the day you're driving away people in the long run and thats people of all colors. Not everyone wants to hear that crap or even believe in it but these companies insist on doing so


----------



## virus21

> The UK's recently passed Investigatory Powers Act hit a major snag on Wednesday morning, when Europe's highest court ruled that the "general and indiscriminate" retention of citizens' data communications is unlawful where it is not being slurped for serious crime cases.
> 
> It comes after then Tory backbencher David Davis—who removed his name from the case after being appointed Brexiter-in-chief by prime minister Theresa May—and Labour MP Tom Watson challenged the Data Retention and Investigatory Powers Act (DRIPA) that was rushed through by the UK government in 2014, after the EU's Data Retention Directive was found to be invalid.
> 
> On December 30, the government had hoped to expire DRIPA one day early, after controversial and sweeping powers on data retention were added to the Investigatory Powers Act, which only received royal assent late last month. DRIPA's sunset clause of December 31 2016, was added to the legislation on the insistence of the Liberal Democrats during their stint as the junior coalition partner under David Cameron's Tory-led government.
> 
> Ars sought comment from the home office on the Court of Justice of the European Union (CJEU) ruling. It said:
> 
> We are disappointed with the judgment from the European Court of Justice and will be considering its potential implications.
> 
> It will now be for the Court of Appeal to determine the case. The government will be putting forward robust arguments to the Court of Appeal about the strength of our existing regime for communications data retention and access.
> 
> Given the importance of communications data to preventing and detecting crime, we will ensure plans are in place so that the police and other public authorities can continue to acquire such data in a way that is consistent with EU law and our obligation to protect the public.
> 
> In an accompanying DRIPA "factsheet," the government noted that the EU "does not have responsibility for national security so the judgment should not affect counter-terrorism investigations at all."
> 
> But "everyday policing" and other government agencies have suffered a significant blow to their ability to slurp electronic communications data as a result of the ruling, the home office admitted. It added that "contingency plans" were in place, without expanding on the detail.
> 
> It said: "We will do everything necessary to continue to allow the police and other authorities to access data in a way that is consistent with EU law and with our responsibilities to protect the public."
> 
> Liberal Democrat peer Brian Paddick, who campaigned against many of the sweeping powers contained within the Investigatory Powers Act, said in light of the CJEU ruling: "This dreadful piece of legislation will cost millions to implement and unless the government reconsider, they will inevitably face further embarrassment in the courts."
> 
> Europe's top court struck down the European Data Retention Directive in 2014 in the Digital Rights Ireland case, concluding that blanket data retention was a breach of fundamental rights. In the court’s opinion, such data retention "constituted serious interference with the fundamental rights to respect for private life and to the protection of personal data, and was not strictly necessary for the purpose of the fight against serious crime."
> 
> Watson and Davis' challenge to DRIPA was combined with a similar case brought by Swedish telco Tele2 Sverige.
> 
> In July, a CJEU advocate general opined that the UK's DRIPA spy law could be considered legal if adequate safeguards are in place. But Europe's top court made it clear on Wednesday that cops and government agencies can't simply authorise access to communications data. They need to seek prior consent from independent courts


http://arstechnica.co.uk/tech-policy/2016/12/investigatory-powers-law-setback-blanket-data-slurp-illegal-top-eu-court/


----------



## CamillePunk

whelp said:


> I question the right of scumbag politicians sending normal people to a war of someone else's choosing.
> 
> i never question the right or bravery of the normal people who go to war on their behalf. You sign up as a soldier to do as you're told, there is no politics involved IMO.





Carte Blanche said:


> I was looking more for the libertarian perspective, but this is still interesting.
> 
> Unfortunately, the one thing that has come to light in recent years is that military recruitment is nothing but politics and based on lies. If you look at the recruitment messages here at least int he USA, you'll see them talk about nothing but economic opportunities, growth and education ... everything BUT war. Though of course you can argue that everyone knows that you're signing up, you're likely to end up deployed, but the overwhelming majority of young men go into the military for economic reasons for their mothers, girlfriends or wives --- especially if those kids are from lower class backgrounds and don't have good enough grades to go to college. Recruitment has been significantly down in recent years as such, the US military has also slowly altered its messages to specifically target those kids boasting about benefits. Most kids go in not knowing what they're signing up for. They really don't. The idea that these young men are signing up for some sort of honor or valor is mostly a misnomer and propaganda.
> 
> Only a small number of legacy kids end up in the military as a matter of actual choice ... and interestingly, those are the ones that end up in officer roles. The grunts end up dead or maimed.
> 
> Anyways, my point is that there's definitely politics involved in recruitment. Maybe not from the side of the individuals that join the military, but definitely from the government and the recruiters.


The idea that people don't know what they're signing up for no longer flies in the age of limitless information access. I can no longer have sympathy for people saying they didn't know about our country's monstrous foreign policy. If you agree to go kill people for your country, or help facilitate the killing of people for your country, you're obligated to at least a quick google search beforehand.


----------



## deepelemblues

Number 1: Poor people haven't made up the bulk of the US Army since the the pay 300$ and you don't have to go system of conscription was ended in favor of universal conscription in 1863. Middle class and rich have made up a disproportionately large amount of the Army since 1863. So find some other Army to cry about being a rich man's war and a poor man's fight. 

Number 2: the Army and the Marines both tried hard as fuck to get me to volunteer in 2005 (especially after I scored 98 on the ASVAB), neither branch lied about having to deploy to Iraq or Afghanistan or somewhere else that was hot depending on what "job" I chose. The Marines said it didn't matter what I chose since all Marines are riflemen blah blah blah. The Army said pick us and you don't have to go into combat if you don't want but chances are you're gonna be deployed to a country we're fighting in anyway, you just won't be lugging around an M60 down some alley in Ramadi. Nobody joining the military after September 11th was unaware that the country was at war and they could be deployed out to somewhere where we were fighting hajji (well before they didn't let you call them hajji anymore because Political Correctness). 

So try again with this government lying poor man's fight whatever you're trying to peddle.


----------



## 777

Anecdotally my experience is blue collar/poor entering the military where they then make a decent living. Usually because they lack choices, bad grades, good at sports but not good enough, etc., or are genuinely enthused at the prospect of military service.

To be fair, I come from a blue collar/poor background despite my personal education and thus my friends and family are generally in that demographic.


----------



## Kabraxal

My father fits the middle class kid joining the military (to see the world and get experience, then he made it a career) while my mother used it as an escape from a destitute and broken home life. So the military is all sorts.


----------



## Stinger Fan

> *In the upcoming film adaptation of The Shack, a fictional book by William P. Young about a father’s path to renewed faith and healing after his young daughter’s murder, the character of God — as depicted in the novel — is portrayed as a curvy, maternal black woman.*
> 
> And just as the book earned widespread notoriety and scathing critiques nearly a decade ago, the film is garnering its own praise and condemnation.
> 
> At issue is Young’s characterization of the Holy Trinity, seen through the eyes of the story’s main character, who on the four-year anniversary of his daughter’s brutal killing is mysteriously invited by someone named “Papa” — his wife’s affectionate name for God — to the abandoned shack in the Oregon woods where the girl died.
> 
> He goes, reluctant and angry, unsure if he’ll be met by his daughter’s murderer.
> 
> Instead, he finds this: a Middle Eastern, Jewish carpenter named Jesus, the Holy Spirit embodied in a wispy Asian woman who loves to garden and God — played by The Help star Octavia Spencer — as the very opposite of the Gandolf-like grandpa figure modern society is used to seeing.
> 
> This depiction — God as a woman despite its genderless designation in the Bible — has some critics incensed.


https://www.thestar.com/entertainme...e-shack-has-some-christian-critics-angry.html

I can only imagine as to why this was green-lit in the first place. Apparently stories based on Middle-Eastern people aren't politically correct so they make Jesus an Asian Woman because why not? Christians are being labelled as racist(because only whites are Christian apparently) because they don't approve of it, but I wonder what would happen if they did a gender bending race swap of a certain prophet from another religion because we already seen what happened when that occurred.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Stinger Fan said:


> https://www.thestar.com/entertainme...e-shack-has-some-christian-critics-angry.html
> 
> I can only imagine as to why this was green-lit in the first place. Apparently stories based on Middle-Eastern people aren't politically correct so they make Jesus an Asian Woman because why not? Christians are being labelled as racist(because only whites are Christian apparently) because they don't approve of it, but I wonder what would happen if they did a gender bending race swap of a certain prophet from another religion because we already seen what happened when that occurred.


Critics can be angry all they want, why should anyone else care?

Seems like the movie is simply being faithful to the book. I don't know why God is depicted New-Age Oprah and I don't care, but if Mr "Hollywood’s War on God" has a problem with it he can make his own religious tale. 

The book was a best-seller so the movie studio hopes the movie will be too. It's business, the aspect of making some statement about religion is window dressing.


----------



## Stinger Fan

yeahbaby! said:


> Critics can be angry all they want, why should anyone else care?
> 
> Seems like the movie is simply being faithful to the book. I don't know why God is depicted New-Age Oprah and I don't care, but if Mr "Hollywood’s War on God" has a problem with it he can make his own religious tale.
> 
> The book was a best-seller so the movie studio hopes the movie will be too. It's business, the aspect of making some statement about religion is window dressing.


My point wasn't that this was some war on Christianity, but rather the blatant hypocrisy and the labeling people as "racist" simply because they don't approve of the idea. The same people who label them as racist, would be the first ones to claim Islamophobia and "whitewashing" had they made Mohammad a white Lesbian Woman

There are lots of books that are best sellers, not all of them should be made into a tv show or movie. While you're right, this is a business but I'd find it hard to believe there's much business to be had with what they're trying to do here. Religious overtones and a gender bending race swapping of key figures in religion doesn't seem likely to succeed.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Stinger Fan said:


> My point wasn't that this was some war on Christianity, but rather the blatant hypocrisy and the labeling people as "racist" simply because they don't approve of the idea. The same people who label them as racist, would be the first ones to claim Islamophobia and "whitewashing" had they made Mohammad a white Lesbian Woman
> 
> There are lots of books that are best sellers, not all of them should be made into a tv show or movie. While you're right, this is a business but I'd find it hard to believe there's much business to be had with what they're trying to do here. Religious overtones and a gender bending race swapping of key figures in religion doesn't seem likely to succeed.


In your article no one is being called racist. No one even implies the critics are being racist. Unless there's more I'm missing it seems like you're trying to find something that isn't there by speculating.

There was clearly business to be had with the book, the book succeeded, so I guess they're thinking the movie will go the same way.


----------



## 777

For the record I have zero problem with exploring alternate takes on popular tropes/characters. The practice has become a trope in and of itself and churned out some great stories in the process.


----------



## CamillePunk

@DesolationRow @Carte Blanche @Pratchett @AryaDark @Sincere @L-DOPA @Fringe @Miss Sally @virus21 @Goku @Beatles123 @MillionDollarProns @Lumpy McRighteous @Neuron @The Absolute

Lauren Southern has written a book. :done It's apparently about how our generation has been screwed over and now everyone is retarded. Honestly it sounds amazing. 

https://www.amazon.com/Barbarians-Boomers-Immigrants-Screwed-Generation/dp/1541136942










She discusses the book and more in an interview with Stefan Molyneux.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

CamillePunk said:


>


But I thought we were just lazy and unmotivated


----------



## virus21

Also, that video that MTV put up. They apparently deleted it....twice


----------



## DOPA

CamillePunk said:


> Lauren Southern has written a book. :done It's apparently about how our generation has been screwed over and now everyone is retarded. Honestly it sounds amazing.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Barbarians-Boomers-Immigrants-Screwed-Generation/dp/1541136942
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She discusses the book and more in an interview with Stefan Molyneux.



This was a great interview as expected (Y). It also confirmed what I suspected for a while that Lauren isn't a libertarian and is more conservative. Disappointing, but I understand her reasons why.


----------



## Reaper

L-DOPA said:


> This was a great interview as expected (Y). It also confirmed what I suspected for a while that Lauren isn't a libertarian and is more conservative. Disappointing, but I understand her reasons why.


I give her a pass considering that she's probably at that age where despite all her success she probably hasn't gotten it completely figured out yet. Not many people can wrap their heads around life without any government and giving up their trust in private companies either. When it comes to things like infrastructure, fire and safety even the staunchest right libertarians start faltering and demanding some sort of a representative government ... It takes a lot to conclude that government is not necessary even in those things. I say we can have great lives without any government whatsoever ... The only place where I personally falter is where will we get community leaders from and could end up in an anarchist free-for-all without structure ... Though government is definitely not the solution either because of how corrupt and inefficient it is.


----------



## DOPA

virus21 said:


> Also, that video that MTV put up. They apparently deleted it....twice


Jesus christ, the mental gymnastics TYT's guy makes is of epic proportions.

Sargon is logically destroying him and I'm only 6 minutes into the video.


----------



## 777

Carte Blanche said:


> I give her a pass considering that she's probably at that age where despite all her success she probably hasn't gotten it completely figured out yet. Not many people can wrap their heads around life without any government and giving up their trust in private companies either. When it comes to things like infrastructure, fire and safety even the staunchest right libertarians start faltering and demanding some sort of a representative government ... It takes a lot to conclude that government is not necessary even in those things. I say we can have great lives without any government whatsoever ... The only place where I personally falter is where will we get community leaders from and could end up in an anarchist free-for-all without structure ... Though government is definitely not the solution either because of how corrupt and inefficient it is.


I have this argument with ancaps all the time. If one were to eliminate government completely some other hierarchy would be developed and not without practical reasons. So essentially what Anarcho Capitalists are advocating for isn't an elimination of government but rather changing how governments (if that's what you would continue to call them) operate. Actual Anarchy is an idealist pipe dream as we'd be foolish to trust in the altruism of our fellow human beings without some manner of enforcement/oversight/responsibility.


----------



## Reaper

777 said:


> I have this argument with ancaps all the time. If one were to eliminate government completely some other hierarchy would be developed and not without practical reasons. So essentially what Anarcho Capitalists are advocating for isn't an elimination of government but rather changing how governments (if that's what you would continue to call them) operate. Actual Anarchy is an idealist pipe dream as we'd be foolish to trust in the altruism of our fellow human beings without some manner of enforcement/oversight/responsibility.


This is what I meant when I said that people cannot even fathom life without a government especially those in the west that have lived under big governments all their lives. 

Even if the current government is "different" than what currently exists, the only thing that makes people fear the replacement is the belief that whatever we replace the current structure would be innately conducive to corruption and inefficiency - and so they resist change on that basis. I'm more optimistic than that. 

Rural America is a decent example of government-free zones where a lot of communities take care of their own needs and are so far removed from big government that they've been taking care of themselves for generations. 

I think that that model is the one we need to persue and instead of worrying about large structures failing without a superstructure. We need to understand that enough replication of the smaller structures is really all society really needs to succeed. Every single superstructure that man has ever evolved has failed. We need to return to smaller structures and govern within a radius of 40-60 miles - no more imo.


----------



## 777

Carte Blanche said:


> This is what I meant when I said that people cannot even fathom life without a government especially those in the west that have lived under big governments all their lives.
> 
> Even if the current government is "different" than what currently exists, the only thing that makes people fear the replacement is the belief that whatever we replace the current structure would be innately conducive to corruption and inefficiency - and so they resist change on that basis. I'm more optimistic than that.
> 
> Rural America is a decent example of government-free zones where a lot of communities take care of their own needs and are so far removed from big government that they've been taking care of themselves for generations.
> 
> I think that that model is the one we need to persue and instead of worrying about large structures failing without a superstructure. We need to understand that enough replication of the smaller structures is really all society really needs to succeed. Every single superstructure that man has ever evolved has failed. We need to return to smaller structures and govern within a radius of 40-60 miles - no more imo.


It's more like an observation on how people operate. As a small town guy, I'm quite aware of how less government interference can be a good thing. But within that small town there is a hierarchy or form of government. It can't be avoided. From the smallest tribe to the largest metropolis or mega power.


----------



## Reaper

777 said:


> It's more like an observation on how people operate. As a small town guy, I'm quite aware of how less government interference can be a good thing. But within that small town there is a hierarchy or form of government. It can't be avoided. From the smallest tribe to the largest metropolis or mega power.


A "government" body or hierarchy that has no power to protect itself using military or police force isn't something I would oppose as a right-libertarian. 

Technically a capitalist hierarchy is a form of a "mini-government" but it's bound by laws and cannot invoke special privilege to protect itself (the only way capitalists can do this is if they can lobby support from the government currently and that relationship too is something I oppose). I believe that if you remove the mafia that is the government, you reduce the amount of power of the capitalist over society as well and return them to their profit-motive in a competitive environment. 

I suppose it's more about reducing power for me than simply doing away with the government entirely. Though when you have a system where legislation, law enforcement and military are all controlled by a superstructure, then you have the worst forms of power abuse possible.


----------



## Cooper09

CamillePunk said:


> @DesolationRow @Carte Blanche @Pratchett @AryaDark @Sincere @L-DOPA @Fringe @Miss Sally @virus21 @Goku @Beatles123 @MillionDollarProns @Lumpy McRighteous @Neuron @The Absolute
> 
> Lauren Southern has written a book. :done It's apparently about how our generation has been screwed over and now everyone is retarded. Honestly it sounds amazing.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Barbarians-Boomers-Immigrants-Screwed-Generation/dp/1541136942
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She discusses the book and more in an interview with Stefan Molyneux.


That woman is going to be our saviour. I'd campaign hard for her and vote for her to govern Canada (you know, if I were Canadian) She is a symbol people need to follow. 

Definitely going to order a copy of that.


----------



## CamillePunk

L-DOPA said:


> This was a great interview as expected (Y). It also confirmed what I suspected for a while that Lauren isn't a libertarian and is more conservative. Disappointing, but I understand her reasons why.





Carte Blanche said:


> I give her a pass considering that she's probably at that age where despite all her success she probably hasn't gotten it completely figured out yet. Not many people can wrap their heads around life without any government and giving up their trust in private companies either. When it comes to things like infrastructure, fire and safety even the staunchest right libertarians start faltering and demanding some sort of a representative government ... It takes a lot to conclude that government is not necessary even in those things. I say we can have great lives without any government whatsoever ... The only place where I personally falter is where will we get community leaders from and could end up in an anarchist free-for-all without structure ... Though government is definitely not the solution either because of how corrupt and inefficient it is.


Well she got into libertarianism during a time where Islam and incentivized immigration from the third world are threatening western civilization while clueless libertarians sit around talking about how we need open borders and joining the left in it's Islam apologism . Can you blame her for throwing the car in reverse? I would've, had all this been going on (or rather I had been more conscious of it) when I first came to libertarianism. It's useless to espouse libertarian ideals while the improper application of those ideals would result in the permanent destruction of the most pro-liberty civilization in the history of the world. Libertarians like the fine folks at _Reason_ may be fine continually patting themselves on the back for responding to every immigration story with "we need open borders" while outright refusing to acknowledging the political views of people from third world countries, the discrepancy in IQ between people from different parts of the world, and the correlation between IQ and the propagation of the values which serve as the foundation for western civilization, but for those of us less interested in saying the "right things" and more interested in actually living in a freer society, uncomfortable truths have to be acknowledged and allowed to inform our thinking and strategy. 

The welfare state must first be done away with completely, the remaining (i.e those who don't self-deport once the free stuff stops) immigrants given time to assimilate, and then you can have an open border, when people know they will actually have to make it for themselves in the US and that it requires assimilation. You can't do it in any other order. Oh, you'd also want to stop all that foreign interventionism so you don't have so many Islamists trying to sneak into the country and blow your people up because your president blew up a hospital or a wedding or a funeral in their country. 

Back to Lauren though. For her I imagine rejecting libertarianism in favor of more nationalist conservatism is a well-calculated act of survival (for her, her western culture, and her race) rather than just not being learned enough to see the light, because libertarians are currently rather suicidal, ideologically. 



777 said:


> I have this argument with ancaps all the time. If one were to eliminate government completely some other hierarchy would be developed and not without practical reasons. So essentially what Anarcho Capitalists are advocating for isn't an elimination of government but rather changing how governments (if that's what you would continue to call them) operate. Actual Anarchy is an idealist pipe dream as we'd be foolish to trust in the altruism of our fellow human beings without some manner of enforcement/oversight/responsibility.


In a society full of statists, you're right. The idea is not to press a magical button and disappear all state institutions, but rather to educate on the principles of liberty that have made for the greatest gains in civilizations, and to continue to apply those principles universally, rather than carving out an imagined exception called the state (a gang of individuals with the monopoly on violence), which then takes all the wealth generated through liberty and engorges itself, increasing its own power and wealth at the expense of our freedoms. That's the failing of the minarchists, they don't seem to have learned the lesson of the founding of the United States. The smallest government ever constructed, designed to be as limited as possible, has led to the largest government in the history of the world. 

Anarchy is also not about trusting in the altruism of anyone. The whole idea is that people can't be trusted with the power to initiate force, aka government. If men were angels, nobody would want government, and since men aren't angels, we ought not to give them power over others.


----------



## virus21

> Two Black Lives Matter activists are making an astonishing amount of cash sending instructions to guilt-ridden white “allies” who pay a monthly fee to be sent instruction on how to support their movement.
> 
> Leslie Mac and Marissa Jenae Johnson have set up a $100,000-a-year business called Safety Pin Box – a reference to the virtue-signalling safety pin campaign – where people pay them for instructions.
> 
> –– ADVERTISEMENT ––
> 
> The business – aimed at “white people striving to be allies in the fight for Black Liberation” – solicits payments of either $25 (an electronic subscription) or $100 (for a physical box in the mail) containing a number of tasks for the month to challenge white supremacy and help them “do tangible ally work and support black women in both power and deed”.
> 
> Get our exclusive newsletter—the best of Heat Street every day
> 
> email address
> 
> Subscribe
> Mac and Johnson – best known for shutting down Bernie Sanders by storming his stage at a 2015 rally in Seattle – claim to have 300 customers already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how retirement income can help give you what you need to give back.
> Prudential Annuities can help you get retirement ready.
> Ad by Prudential Annuities
> According to calculations by Heat Street, their annual income would easily exceed $110,000.
> 
> Assuming that 90% choose the $25 option, and 10% the $100 option, they will receive $9,750 per month in fees, or $117,000 per year.
> 
> Since each new subscriber requires barely any extra effort, their potential for profit will increase exponentially should more people sign up.
> 
> Follow
> florapdx @floraworley
> Mo. @safetypinbox subscription is 1 way I’m keeping myself accountable to + supporting Black women this yr. Join me? https://www.safetypinbox.com/subscribe/
> 2:21 PM - 13 Dec 2016
> 3 3 Retweets 9 9 likes
> Follow
> Paula Bales @pbsTMI
> Got my @safetypinbox Welcome Packet today. Ready to get to work.
> 3:02 PM - 13 Dec 2016
> 3 3 Retweets 13 13 likes
> One sample task on their website instructs would-be allies to “Write down the means of power people in your networks have, including money and influence.”
> 
> It then asks whether that “power [is] being directed towards white folks? Black folks? Are there areas in your life where you exert direct power over Black people?”
> 
> “Spend a few days going over this list and adding to it as you go through your week. You’ll find you have a lot of power,” it added.
> 
> Follow
> Emily Robinson ?? @See_Em_Play
> This Safety Pin Box is just a beauty box for lazy performatively woke white people.
> 4:30 AM - 5 Dec 2016
> 10 10 Retweets 66 66 likes
> Johnson told the BBC that their target customer is anybody aware of their white privilege who “wants to learn, who believes in giving back to black people, is humble and willing to make mistakes”.


http://heatst.com/culture-wars/black-lives-matter-activists-earning-100k-a-year-bossing-around-allies-plagued-by-white-guilt/

:vince$


----------



## 2 Ton 21

http://www.cnn.com/2016/12/23/health/college-course-white-controversy-irpt-trnd



> *University stands by 'Problem of Whiteness' course*
> 
> (CNN)The University of Wisconsin-Madison is offering a course next semester called "The Problem of Whiteness," and it's not sitting well with a Republican legislator.
> 
> Wisconsin Rep. Dave Murphy, who is also the chairman of the Assembly Committee on Colleges and Universities, has asked the university to cancel the course, saying it prompts racial division.
> 
> "I am extremely concerned that UW-Madison finds it appropriate to teach a course called, 'The Problem of Whiteness,' with the premise that white people are racist," Murphy said in a statement this week. He even threatened to pull funding for the state university.
> 
> The course, taught by Professor Damon Sajnani, is part of the African Cultural Studies program at the university's College of Letters and Science.
> 
> "Have you ever wondered what it really means to be white? If you're like most people, the answer is probably 'no.' But here is your chance!," reads the course description.
> 
> "In this class, we will ask what an ethical white identity entails, what it means to be *#woke*, and consider the journal Race Traitor's motto, 'treason to whiteness is loyalty to humanity.'"
> 
> The course description says it includes readings from W.E.B. Du Bois, Ta-Nehisi Coates and the professor's own article analyzing Rachel Dolezal.
> 
> Murphy said the university must discontinue the class.
> 
> "If UW-Madison stands with this professor, I don't know how the university can expect the taxpayers to stand with UW-Madison," he wrote.
> 
> The university defended its curriculum and said it takes pride in offering a variety of courses.
> 
> "We believe this course, which is one of thousands offered at our university, will benefit students who are interested in developing a deeper understanding of race issues. The course is a challenge and response to racism of all kinds," read the university statement
> 
> Murphy also questioned the university's decision to have Sajnani teach the course.
> 
> "Even more troubling, the course is taught by a self-described 'international radical' professor whose views are a slap in the face to the taxpayers who are expected to pay for this garbage," said Murphy.
> 
> In his statement, he referred to Sajnani's controversial tweets on topics such as police brutality and the Ku Klux Klan.
> 
> Murphy was joined in his criticism by Milwaukee County Sheriff David Clarke, who wrote on Twitter, "This is racism against white people. ALL racism is wrong."
> 
> The professor is standing by his class and continues to share messages of support on his Twitter page.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811994960304238593
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811994171468906497


The thing that really annoys me about this is the prof. uses hashtags in his course description.


----------



## virus21

> This year’s University of California Students of Color Conference unproductively devolved into something of an “oppression Olympics” between different minority groups, prompting arguments between participants and ultimately leading to some canceled sessions at the annual event.
> 
> UCLA student Jacqueline Alvarez told The College Fix as much in a recent telephone interview, standing behind an op-ed she wrote in the Daily Bruin campus newspaper detailing the same.
> 
> She described the conference not only as an “oppression Olympics” but also “a safe space gone wrong” in her opinion article.
> 
> Ralph Washington, president of UC Student Association, which organized and hosted the conference, confirmed there were “tensions” at the mid-November gathering, and that its schedule was altered.
> 
> “The Students of Color Conference is always a space when tensions get a little high,” he said in a phone interview with The College Fix. “This mirrors that nature of our lived experiences. But this year there was a lot of harm thrown around to the various organizers, and some people came into the conference without understanding what the theme of the conference was. There are constructive things that we can do to prevent this happening in the future.”
> 
> “I think that sometimes in conferences schedules are changed to meet a more pressing need. It isn’t a problem when those who are organizing the conference change things around to meet the needs of participants,” Washington said.
> 
> Washington declined to provide to The Fix a copy of an apology letter conference organizers issued to participants after the conclusion of the event.
> 
> The crux of the debate centered around the conference theme: “Fighting Anti-Blackness.” Apparently it was not communicated to students that the conference would have a particular theme this year. At the event, held at UC Irvine, students of different minority groups began arguing when it became known that the conference would focus almost exclusively on discrimination against the African American community.
> 
> In one of the larger workshops, one of the students raised a question about why the only issues being discussed were those involving anti-blackness, prompting an African-American student to respond that black students are the most oppressed, to which a Muslim student made a comment about her people being bombed in the Middle East, according to Alvarez.
> 
> This exchange, and others like it, resulted in the cancellation of several sessions on the second day of the conference, Alvarez said. Above all, conference participants each wanted to focus on their own particular minority issue, she said.
> 
> Though not able to attend the conference herself, Alvarez received accounts from her roommate and several friends about what transpired there, she said.
> 
> Her comments mirror a post on Facebook from a frustrated participant.
> 
> “I am very unhappy about how this conference was ran. There needs to be accountability for the trauma some of the organizers made. And I didn’t appreciate my workshop being cancelled,” wrote UCLA student Robert Gardner. “… It was really hurtful to have other marginalized identities silenced because a small fringe of organizers decided that their oppressions are more important (talk about Oppression Olympics. And yes, I am black and the majority of black folkx disagreed with the notion that the rally was anti-black. So the organizers were in the minority and did not represent the views of most of us).”
> 
> In response, the UC Student Association stated: “We acknowledge your disappointment and anger. You are not alone. We hear you and we sincerely apologize. In the future, we will be thoughtful and proactive in considering these issues at conferences.”
> 
> Alverez told The Fix that though some students had driven from all over the state to attend, some were so upset they left early.
> 
> Students of Color Conferences in years past have not chosen a particular theme, but have instead brought together many types of minority groups including Chicano/Latino, South Asian, African American, and Muslim students for the purpose of establishing dialogue and solidarity, Alvarez told The Fix.
> 
> The conference typically ends with a demonstration and protest in the community surrounding the school where it takes place, however Alvarez said that this year students felt conflicted about participating.
> 
> “Students of other minority groups felt less inclined to protest for the causes of ‘Fighting anti-blackness’ and ‘Black Lives Matter,’” Alvarez said. “They did not think that these issues applied to them and therefore had no reason to protest for them.”
> 
> Officially, the conference aims to “provide an educational experience to attendees and to encourage students and staff to start the dialogue that is necessary for students to gain larger cross-cultural understanding and interaction,” according to its Facebook page.


http://www.thecollegefix.com/post/30436/

The rats eat each other


----------



## virus21

> Kellie Leitch’s pitch to change the country’s laws to allow Canadians to carry pepper spray for self defence has drawn the ire of the federal status of women minister.
> 
> Patty Hajdu’s office issued a statement to The Huffington Post Canada on Friday in response to Leitch’s proposal to protect women by amending the Criminal Code, calling the idea “unrealistic and offensive.”
> 
> Violence against women is unacceptable in our society and our government is committed to making sure that women facing violence have a safe place to turn. Ms. Leitch's proposal is unrealistic and offensive to women across this country. Her misguided approach places the onus on women to defend themselves rather than focusing on addressing and preventing gender-based violence. It is not surprising, given that ‎Ms. Leitch and the former Conservative government had 10 years to address violence against women and failed to do so.
> That's why, after 10 years of inaction, we are developing a federal gender-based violence strategy in consultation with provinces, territories and grassroots organizations to ensure that women in Canada can live free from violence. We will continue to make sure that gender equality is at the core of all government decisions we ma‎ke.
> Leitch, a former status of women minister herself, announced the proposal Thursday. She pledged to “make Canada safer by better empowering Canadians to defend themselves from criminal acts.”
> 
> The Conservative Party leadership contender called her idea a “sensible” way to “strengthen the rights of women.”
> 
> View image on Twitter
> View image on Twitter
> Follow
> Kellie Leitch ✔ @KellieLeitch
> @min_swc Should a woman shout 'federal gender-based violence strategy!' if they are attacked? I think they should use mace & pepper spray.
> 9:47 AM - 2 Dec 2016
> 84 84 Retweets 134 134 likes
> According to the Criminal Code, it’s illegal for Canadians to carry a product designed to injure, immobilize, and/or incapacitate another person.
> 
> While it’s legal to buy bear mace to use against bears, people who carry the product with the intent to thwart a human attack risk being charged with carrying a concealed or restricted weapon.
> 
> Pepper spray and mace — which has a higher concentration of the chemical oleoresin capsicum than the former — are considered prohibited weapons in Canada.
> 
> Shouting ‘federal gender-based violence strategy!’
> 
> Leitch, who has carved a campaign pledging to gut the CBC and subject immigrants to “anti-Canadian values” screening, responded to Hajdu’s comments in a Facebook post.
> 
> “Does she think that if a woman is set upon by a violent predator she should just shout ‘federal gender-based violence strategy!’?” Leitch said. “I think that women should at least have a fighting chance with non-lethal tools to subdue and incapacitate an attacker.”
> 
> Supporters praised her stance, calling the former cabinet minister “proactive.” But critics were also quick to write off the proposal as the latest provocative push to feed Leitch's campaign.
> 
> “You are [sowing] division,” wrote a commenter.


http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2016/12/02/kellie-leitch-pepper-spray_n_13374012.html

Really?


----------



## 777

CamillePunk said:


> Anarchy is also not about trusting in the altruism of anyone. The whole idea is that people can't be trusted with the power to initiate force, aka government. If men were angels, nobody would want government, and since men aren't angels, we ought not to give them power over others.


I like to use the idea of the 'free market' for an example as it's a talking point for Ancaps.
If, as it stands, business/industry/corporations can't be trusted to operate in a fair manner given all of the oversight that comes with government/regulations, how can we expect different when said oversight is eliminated?

Anarchy absolutely trusts in the altruism of others. Some people will trample all over others if there's no deterrent/accountability.

I'm as opposed to big government as anyone, but I'm also practical enough to realize that absolute freedom would be a rough ride. Don't even get me started on my 'freedom being an illusion' shit.


----------



## CamillePunk

777 said:


> I like to use the idea of the 'free market' for an example as it's a talking point for Ancaps.
> If, as it stands, business/industry/corporations can't be trusted to operate in a fair manner given all of the oversight that comes with government/regulations, how can we expect different when said oversight is eliminated?
> 
> Anarchy absolutely trusts in the altruism of others. Some people will trample all over others if there's no deterrent/accountability.
> 
> I'm as opposed to big government as anyone, but I'm also practical enough to realize that absolute freedom would be a rough ride. Don't even get me started on my 'freedom being an illusion' shit.


I don't know what "a fair manner" means in this context. In general I don't place any value in the concept of fairness.


----------



## 777

CamillePunk said:


> I don't know what "a fair manner" means in this context. In general I don't place any value in the concept of fairness.


Ethical manner?


----------



## The Dazzler

I just stumbled upon this video.




The doctor guesses our gender? :rockwut


----------



## 777

It's a statistical reality jackass! I empathize with anomalies and love things that are different, but that doesn't mean we should change everything.


----------



## virus21

https://compassionateactivism.leadpages.co/htw-program-jan-2017/?utm_source=EF-Site&utm_campaign=EF-HTW-OnDemand-StickyBar&utm_medium=Website-Ads
What a load


----------



## Reaper

777 said:


> Ethical manner?


What we call business ethics are entirely debatable because most of the times ethics are grossly limited by knowledge. 

For example, people say that taking money away from a local economy and storing it in off-shore accounts is entirely unethical. But how is it unethical in this particular day and age when money is used to make money in the money markets as well as through investments by banks into large industries. For example, my brother is an investment banker and his entire job is to find ways to get banks on board to finance absolutely gigantic projects (projects in the range of 100's of billions of dollars) ... But where does all that capital coming from exactly? From deposits. The same deposits that people think are doing nothing in a vault are actually not doing nothing but a part of the overall liquidity in the world that is then used to fund industry. 

Your own money in a bank right now is currently being used by the bank make more money on the money markets (forex, bonds, TFC's etc) ... This is why banks are able to pay you a certain amount of interest because essentially when you make a deposit, you're technically lending the bank your money to invest. This is why I have a huge perk with my bank where as long as I maintain a balance over 8 grand, I have 0 banking fees whatsoever. Until and unless someone is storing money in pillow cases and underground attics, their money is being used by banks in vast projects across the globe. So while the small people whine about unethical CEO's, the CEO's with their wealth are creating and generating even more wealth simply by having large bank accounts ... and people are too myopic to understand what's happening because they don't know what's happening. Hence it becomes an issue of "ethics" where imo it's actually more unethical to place limits on CEO earnings. 

Anyways, this can get very complicated very quickly - and a kind of complication that I'm currently somewhat unqualified to resolve. The jist of my point is ... I reject modern notions around ethics especially when it comes to using "ethics" to limit growth simply because people are too myopic to see the benefits of certain business practices that are blatantly labeled as unethical.


----------



## TripleG

The Dazzler said:


> I just stumbled upon this video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The doctor guesses our gender? :rockwut


Oh my God that is the funniest thing I've seen all week. Thanks for posting! 

Last I heard, and please correct me if I am wrong, "cisgender" people make up over 99% of the population in this country. 

I guess those misguided doctors are REALLY good guessers, lol.

I'm not trying to rundown transgender people, but to suggest that we need to change the whole concept of assigning gender at birth because less than 1% of the country's population changes their mind when they get older seems a bit crazy to me.


----------



## 777

Carte Blanche said:


> What we call business ethics are entirely debatable because most of the times ethics are grossly limited by knowledge.
> 
> For example, people say that taking money away from a local economy and storing it in off-shore accounts is entirely unethical. But how is it unethical in this particular day and age when money is used to make money in the money markets as well as through investments by banks into large industries. For example, my brother is an investment banker and his entire job is to find ways to get banks on board to finance absolutely gigantic projects (projects in the range of 100's of billions of dollars) ... But where does all that capital coming from exactly? From deposits. The same deposits that people think are doing nothing in a vault are actually not doing nothing but a part of the overall liquidity in the world that is then used to fund industry.
> 
> Your own money in a bank right now is currently being used by the bank make more money on the money markets (forex, bonds, TFC's etc) ... This is why banks are able to pay you a certain amount of interest because essentially when you make a deposit, you're technically lending the bank your money to invest. This is why I have a huge perk with my bank where as long as I maintain a balance over 8 grand, I have 0 banking fees whatsoever. Until and unless someone is storing money in pillow cases and underground attics, their money is being used by banks in vast projects across the globe. So while the small people whine about unethical CEO's, the CEO's with their wealth are creating and generating even more wealth simply by having large bank accounts ... and people are too myopic to understand what's happening because they don't know what's happening. Hence it becomes an issue of "ethics" where imo it's actually more unethical to place limits on CEO earnings.
> 
> Anyways, this can get very complicated very quickly - and a kind of complication that I'm currently somewhat unqualified to resolve. The jist of my point is ... I reject modern notions around ethics especially when it comes to using "ethics" to limit growth simply because people are too myopic to see the benefits of certain business practices that are blatantly labeled as unethical.


There are plenty of business practices which could fit into the strictly unethical. Labour relations, health and safety, environmental protections, monopolization or just plain screwing people over in general based on the bottom line. These things already happen right now, with all the regulations in place, what happens when those disincentives disappear?


----------



## virus21

> A charter school teacher in Milwaukee was suspended this week after she gave students an assignment in which they were asked to defend the Ku Klux Klan.
> 
> In a letter given to students to describe the lesson, the teacher, who has only been identified as an African-American female, wrote “when we return in January, students will watch the movie To Kill a Mockingbird and do a research paper on the history of the Ku Klux Klan. This paper will be a persuasive paper defending Klan members on trial. The research is being done leading into Black History Month 2017. The goal of this paper is not to teach the students the Klan was correct in their behavior, but rather to teach the students to write persuasively.”
> 
> –– ADVERTISEMENT ––
> 
> 
> While the teacher was clear that the paper was not to be teaching mechanism used to praise the KKK, parents were upset at the assignment. Damaris Dorsey, mother of one of the 7th-grade students given the assignment at Business and Economics Academy of Milwaukee (BEAM), felt that the topic might be appropriate for older students, but not for seventh graders.
> 
> Get our exclusive newsletter—the best of Heat Street every day
> 
> email address
> 
> Subscribe
> “How do you have a 7th-grade student take a side on someone who has hated our culture and our background and our ethnicity for so many years?” she asked local news. The school seemed to agree, placing the teacher on suspension while the matter is investigated.
> 
> BEAM issued a statement saying they feel “that the objective of teaching students how to write persuasively is important. However, we feel that the choice of topic is inappropriate for a seventh-grade class. A new topic will be selected for the assignment.”


http://heatst.com/culture-wars/african-american-teacher-suspended-after-assigning-essay-to-students-defending-the-kkk/



> George Washington University recently changed its requirements for history majors, removing previously key courses for the stated purpose of giving students more flexibility.
> 
> The department eliminated requirements in U.S., North American and European history, as well as the foreign language requirement. Thus, it is possible that a student can major in history at GWU without taking a survey course on United States history.
> 
> The new requirements mandate at least one introductory course, of which American history, World History and European civilization are options. Yet, like at many elite universities, the introductory course requirement may be fulfilled by scoring a 4 or a 5 on the Advanced Placement exams for either U.S. History AP, European History AP or World History AP.
> 
> Earlier this year, the American Council of Trustees and Alumni released a report revealing that fewer than one-third of the nation’s leading universities require history majors to take a single course in U.S. history. George Washington University now joins those ranks.
> 
> “A democratic republic cannot thrive without well-informed citizens and leaders. Elite colleges and universities in particular let the nation down when the examples they set devalue the study of United States history,” ACTA President Dr. Michael Poliakoff said in a statement announcing the report.
> 
> Some scholars dismissed the report’s findings, however, arguing that most students enroll in U.S. history classes regardless of whether it’s required, so handwringing over the lack of the requirement is moot.
> 
> GWU History Department Chair Karin Schultheiss, several history professors, and the university spokesman did not respond to repeated requests this month from The College Fix for comment.
> 
> At GWU, history majors must take eight to ten upper level courses: one on a time period before 1750, and three on different regions of the world, including Europe, North America, Africa, Asia, Latin America, and the Middle East. Previously, students were required to take two courses focused on Europe and North America and complete a thesis or capstone project. Though the thesis requirement still exists, students can choose to complete “digital capstone projects” instead.
> 
> This change was motivated by a need to “recruit students” and “to better reflect a globalizing world,” according to faculty comments to the George Washington University student newspaper, The Hatchet.
> 
> Faced with declining enrollment, from 153 majors in 2011 to 72 in 2015 to 83 in 2016, the history department decided changes were necessary, it reported.
> 
> Department chair Schultheiss told the Hatchet “the main gain for students is that they have a great deal more flexibility than they had before, and they can adapt it to whatever their plans are for the future. Whatever they want to do, there’s a way to make the history department work for them.”
> 
> The push for enrollment may also have been motivated by a new funding formula for GW’s colleges that began in 2016, the Hatchet reports. Money for each department is now linked to the number of students enrolled in a that major’s classes. Each school will now receive $301 for every undergraduate student in a class, incentivizing majors such as history to offer classes that will be popular.
> 
> Faculty said that the new system incentivizes the individual schools to create popular classes to attract students to boost revenue.
> 
> The previous funding formula was related to how many students were majoring in a college. But according to Vice Provost for Budget and Finance Rene Stewart O’Neal, that system did not give the fullest picture of how many students were taking classes in a specific school, as many students choose to take courses outside of their major.


http://www.thecollegefix.com/post/30469/



> The move came after the Fraternal Order of Police called the shirts offensive and asked the retailer to stop sales.
> Wal-Mart has pulled a Black Lives Matter T-shirt from its online offerings amid complaints by police.
> 
> Wal-Mart told Fox News Insider that it will no longer sell the shirts with the words "Bulletproof: Black Lives Matter" on its website.
> 
> The move came after the Fraternal Order of Police called the shirts offensive and asked the retailer to stop sales.
> 
> Wal-Mart responded by providing a statement Tuesday to the Associated Press pledging to cease sales of the shirts.
> 
> The statement says the company has a marketplace with millions of items offered by third parties, including Blue Lives Matter, Black Lives Matter" and All Lives Matter merchandise.
> 
> It said Wal-Mart removed the Black Lives Matter shirt after hearing concerns from customers.
> 
> The shirts were sold by Connecticut-based Old Glory Merchandise. A company representative was not immediately available for comment.


http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/wal-mart-pulls-black-lives-matter-shirt-website-958918


----------



## Reaper

777 said:


> There are plenty of business practices which could fit into the strictly unethical. Labour relations, health and safety, environmental protections, monopolization or just plain screwing people over in general based on the bottom line. These things already happen right now, with all the regulations in place, what happens when those disincentives disappear?


Unethical business practice is that grey area between acceptable and illegal that people pretend actually exists which I personally don't buy into as it should have been clear in my previous post. 

I don't think that capitalist organizations should be subject to moral standards but they should be subject to legal standards. 

Ethics are merely a construct that exists just below law and as long as no laws are broken I don't consider anything unethcial and in fact there are several laws that exist to curtail capitalism that I disagree with as well. I even disagree with minimum wage laws (and actually perceive those as unethical from the perspective of an employer) ... so you're going to have a hard time convincing me about so-called business ethics. 

We can go into specifics instead of broad categories and generalizations and I can give you my views on each if you like. To be fair btw, I also disagree with laws around protectionism (to an extent) as well as lobbyists that get governments to pass laws that favor certain companies within an industry over others. It's a lot more complicated for me than simple labels because for me once you get into the area of business ethics, I stop viewing ethics from the perspective of the worker (which would be more communist) and also start seeing modern unethical practices and laws directed at capitalists. 

True liberty is being able to see liberty from all sides and not just the liberty of the so-called down-trodden because curtailment of freedom of the rich and wealthy is still anti-liberty.


----------



## 777

Carte Blanche said:


> Unethical business practice is that grey area between acceptable and illegal that people pretend actually exists which I personally don't buy into as it should have been clear in my previous post.
> 
> I don't think that capitalist organizations should be subject to moral standards but they should be subject to legal standards.
> 
> Ethics are merely a construct that exists just below law and as long as no laws are broken I don't consider anything unethcial and in fact there are several laws that exist to curtail capitalism that I disagree with as well. I even disagree with minimum wage laws (and actually perceive those as unethical from the perspective of an employer) ... so you're going to have a hard time convincing me about so-called business ethics.
> 
> We can go into specifics instead of broad categories and generalizations and I can give you my views on each if you like. To be fair btw, I also disagree with laws around protectionism (to an extent) as well as lobbyists that get governments to pass laws that favor certain companies within an industry over others. It's a lot more complicated for me than simple labels because for me once you get into the area of business ethics, I stop viewing ethics from the perspective of the worker (which would be more communist) and also start seeing modern unethical practices and laws directed at capitalists.
> 
> True liberty is being able to see liberty from all sides and not just the liberty of the so-called down-trodden because curtailment of freedom of the rich and wealthy is still anti-liberty.


You can use the word 'illegal' as a substitute for the initial question if that helps. However, using that means an advocacy for some form of government to enforce said mechanism(the legal system). As someone who used to consider himself an anarchist I've been through these things in my mind over and over and over and ultimately concluded that 'genuine' anarchy is simply not practical, so I instead advocate for as close to anarchy as humanly possible. Or just genuine live and let live liberalism. I wouldn't even have any problem with Islam if it weren't for its mandate of infringement.


----------



## deepelemblues

virus21 said:


> https://compassionateactivism.leadpages.co/htw-program-jan-2017/?utm_source=EF-Site&utm_campaign=EF-HTW-OnDemand-StickyBar&utm_medium=Website-Ads
> What a load


And they're starting this new reeducation camp on MAH BIRTHDAY grumble grumble

I'm so triggered right now I CANT EVEN I JUST CANT CANT CANT

Where is the play-doh and colored pencils and coloring books NO I DONT WANT CRAYONS I WANT COLORED PENCILS REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## virus21

> If you’re in the Muswell Hill area of London in the near future, you might want to check out the Really British store sooner rather than later because social justice warriors are doing everything in their power to close it down.
> 
> 
> 
> The shop is owned by a patriotic Brit and specializes in selling British stuff, from memorabilia featuring iconic British rock bands to Britain-shaped air fresheners.
> 
> Progressives really don’t like the idea of a shop called Really British, or care for merchandise that celebrates British heritage and nostalgia because it’s racist!?!
> 
> The owner is shocked that some think his shop is racist. He’s already taken down the large Union Jack flags to appease them, but that’s not enough.
> 
> They say his shop is communicating a pro-Brexit statement.
> 
> The name wasn't meant to convey a political statement, but so what if it was? Don’t like a shop’s name or its merchandise, take your business elsewhere, right?
> 
> Nope. If an SJW is offended for even the smallest reason, then the offender must be shunned and boycotted and perhaps even forced to close down.
> 
> Watch as I show you some samples of the unrelenting social media attacks directed at the store’s owner.
> 
> Diversity and inclusiveness is jolly good in Muswell Hill unless such diversity and inclusiveness means the establishment of a store that celebrates Britishness.
> 
> British heritage is apparently racist, even in Great Britain.
> 
> Too bad the proprietor didn’t call his store the Sharia Shop. If he had, no SJW’s would dare launch a campaign to shut down a store advocating that kind of cultural enrichment.


http://www.therebel.media/social_justice_warriors_launch_campaign_to_shut_down_really_british_shop


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813264350571991040
:sodone


----------



## Reaper

Can any arabs here confirm that this is really what it says?


----------



## virus21

Carte Blanche said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813264350571991040
> :sodone


Thats off base. 











Dunham has always been a land whale. She just moved closer to water.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak

Carte Blanche said:


> Can any arabs here confirm that this is really what it says?


I don't speak Arabic... But I copied and pasted the tweet into google translate and it comes out like that....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813256869640749056


----------



## Reaper

Stupid_Smark said:


> I don't speak Arabic... But I copied and pasted the tweet into google translate and it comes out like that....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813256869640749056


So basically confirms HUFFPOST as the propaganda arm of Islamist apologists. Can't say I'm surprised. This is extremely depraved even for their low ass standards.


----------



## yeahbaby!

virus21 said:


> http://www.therebel.media/social_justice_warriors_launch_campaign_to_shut_down_really_british_shop


Must've been a slow 'news' day at the Rebel. Honestly does no one else see the irony of this guy filling space being outraged any nothing more than tweets and facebook comments from Ham and Eggers being outraged at the name of a souvenier shop? WHO GIVES A FUCK THEY THINK.

If it's not fake news it's fucking inconsequential news that doesn't deserve the light of day.


----------



## The Absolute

Carte Blanche said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813264350571991040
> :sodone


:booklel

Lena turned off the fucking comments for that picture on Instagram because she knew the internet would roast her ass!


----------



## virus21

> Music-centric animal animated movie Sing is killing it with kids at the box office, grossing $76 million in five days.
> 
> But sensitive social justice warriors who have gone to see the movie aren’t exactly ‘singing’ its praises on social media. Instead they’re calling the kids film racist, principally for the fact that one plotline in the movie features a gorilla named Johnny who wants to sing but whose father runs a criminal gang.
> 
> In the movie, which stars the voices of Matthew McConaughey, Reese Witherspoon and Scarlett Johansson, Johnny, voiced by Taron Egerton, (SPOILER ALERT) is desperate to embrace his musical side instead of being part of the gorilla gang of robbers run by his father Big Daddy (voiced by Peter Serafinowicz).
> 
> Get our exclusive newsletter—the best of Heat Street every day
> 
> email address
> 
> Subscribe
> When Johnny shirks his duties as a getaway driver for Big Daddy’s gang during a gold robbery, his father ends up in jail. Even though Big Daddy ultimately ends up appreciating his son’s musical career, that’s not good enough for people out there who seem intent on equating gorillas being on the wrong side of the law in Sing with racism:
> 
> Racist themes in the movie Sing were disgusting.
> 
> — Holly Cooper (@abogadatejana) December 27, 2016
> Sing is lowkey a racist ass movie lol
> 
> — GG (@GiselAlfaro_) December 26, 2016
> also super annoyed at the racial stereotype in the trailer for the movie sing. ?
> 
> — yella yazz (@yazzhabibti) November 21, 2016
> Follow
> kat? @Kathrina_Mia
> Kinda annoyed that the gang members in Sing are gorillas ?
> 5:46 PM - 25 Dec 2016
> 1 1 Retweet 4 4 likes
> 26 Dec
> charlere uuanj @phuchkafdmasses
> @emilynussbaum @1WookieMilson was thinking about this convo when watching Song last night. Criminal animals were all big & darker skinned.
> Follow
> charlere uuanj @phuchkafdmasses
> @emilynussbaum @1WookieMilson watching "Sing" I mean. Gorillas had a British accent but darker big animals (gorillas & bears) were criminals
> 8:45 AM - 26 Dec 2016
> Retweets likes
> Follow
> Halal B Sure @yosoy_roland
> The gorillas on Sing being gangsters kinda racist or I'm overthinking it?
> 9:55 PM - 24 Dec 2016
> Retweets 1 1 like
> Follow
> thewildling. @desssb
> why in this new #Sing movie they got the black gorillas as inmates....smdh
> 5:35 PM - 20 Dec 2016
> Retweets likes
> Follow
> Sarah Sammis @pussreboots
> @AnaMardoll but the gorillas are gang members. Dad is incarcerated. Son wants to sing hip hop. Cringeworthy.
> 1:46 PM - 12 Dec 2016
> Retweets likes
> Follow
> Lady Kate @KatRMitch
> Sing looks like a cute movie but I cant get past the fact that the gorillas are gang members in jail ? #SingMovie #Sing #ReallyNow
> 7:13 PM - 18 Dec 2016
> Retweets likes
> Women’s website The Revelist hit out at the movie in a piece by Andrea Moore headlined: “This racist stereotype doesn’t belong in animated movies — and even my 6-year-old daughter knows it.” Moore wrote: “A’family entertainment;: with a criminal gang of gorillas in rapper bling and orange inmate jumpsuits, and a big burly gorilla youth with a velvety voice: it’s f*cking grotesque.”
> 
> Then there is further unrest over Sing featuring Gunter, a pig voiced by Nick Kroll, who is German:
> 
> Follow
> Baka @GoldCole123
> the new movie Sing is really racist tbh. they made the pig German, why tho? @singmovie
> 5:56 PM - 23 Dec 2016
> Retweets 1 1 like
> Some even contend there is a global racist conspiracy at work in Sing:
> 
> Follow
> Black Hanna @MichaelOrganic
> Just saw Sing, Im guessing the Sheep (maybe Jewish), Gators, Elephants and Gorillas are the "Black" animals? Rosita the Pig was Puerto Rican


http://heatst.com/culture-wars/kids-movie-sing-accused-of-disgusting-racism-for-featuring-gorillas-going-to-jail/?mod=sm_tw_post


----------



## Stormbringer

Not gonna lie virus, I noticed that myself when I saw it on tv. I thought maybe I'm looking at it wrong. Guess I wasn't alone in thinking it was a bit fishy.....How did no one at Illumination think, "that's odd."


----------



## TripleG

Honestly, I was more disturbed by the twerking rabbits. 

Seriously, the fuck?


----------



## Miss Sally

DX-Superkick said:


> Not gonna lie virus, I noticed that myself when I saw it on tv. I thought maybe I'm looking at it wrong. Guess I wasn't alone in thinking it was a bit fishy.....How did no one at Illumination think, "that's odd."


Have you see the ad for the movie? The Gorillas don't sound black at all. It is an oddity given the climate but maybe they weren't thinking about anything racial when doing the movie? Not everyone walks around wondering if everything they do or say is going to come off racist.


----------



## Stormbringer

Miss Sally said:


> *It is an oddity given the climate * but maybe they weren't thinking about anything racial when doing the movie?


That's the thing though, it was just in passing. And even you admit, "it's odd." That's what I was getting at and we can agree on that....


----------



## Reaper

Don't you think it's also somewhat racist in this day and age to look at a gorilla and think that it represents black people today? Like aren't the ones complaining about it being racist literally profiling blacks as gorillas? I don't look at a gorilla and go "this represents black people" nor do I think that gangs represent black people. 

It didn't even occur to me till I saw the article in this thread ... And I'm usually sensitive to this stuff.


----------



## 777

Are gorillas off the table now? Just curious.


----------



## Stormbringer

Carte Blanche said:


> Don't you think it's also somewhat racist in this day and age to look at a gorilla and think that it represents black people today? Like aren't the ones complaining about it being racist literally profiling blacks as gorillas? I don't look at a gorilla and go "this represents black people" nor do I think that gangs represent black people.
> 
> It didn't even occur to me till I saw the article in this thread ... And I'm usually sensitive to this stuff.


Well, terms like "************" exist as racial slurs against black people, so there is a set "precedent."


----------



## Reaper

DX-Superkick said:


> Well, terms like "************" exist as racial slurs against black people, so there is a set "precedent."


Well yeah. I'm not saying that certain racial stereotypes don't exist... But at the same time in a movie with animals about animals there was always going to be people offended and looking at it from the perspective of how they should be offended. I just dont think that the people being offended should be free from criticisms themselves because they have to stereotype themselves to be offended.

There's a ton of stuff to be offended by but a bunch of singing animals in a movie isn't it. 

My opinion is that if you really want to get offended then get offended by token black inclusions with white face. I've written extensively about that in other threads. 

I'm not saying that people who are offended are completely wrong about this one. It's just I feel like it was bound to happen and they're also being racist to an extent in their associations.


----------



## Miss Sally

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...sher-tribute-tweet-critics-called-sexist.html

Basically Martin said that the first thing he noticed was Carrie was beautiful then he got to know her and found her even more amazing. SJW's went hog wild on him, what's odd is pretty sure Carrie would have loved the comment.


----------



## stevefox1200

To be fair there is a history of musical gorillaz


----------



## Pratchett

Miss Sally said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...sher-tribute-tweet-critics-called-sexist.html
> 
> Basically Martin said that the first thing he noticed was Carrie was beautiful then he got to know her and found her even more amazing. SJW's went hog wild on him, what's odd is pretty sure Carrie would have loved the comment.


I saw that, and it was stupid. It's amazing the lengths that some people will go to, to show how outraged they can be at the things they want to be offended by. Oh, and there was this also:

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/people/2016/12/27/cinnabon-tweets-deletes-carrie-fisher-tweet-after-backlash/95893594/

Cinnabon tweeted a tribute to Carrie Fisher, comparing the buns in her hair from Star Wars with one of their own, remarking that hers were the all time greatest. But of course, some folks got in an uproar and they had to delete it. I am going to get some Cinnabon in the next couple days because fuck these people and their oxygen thieving lives. :ihateyouall


----------



## Miss Sally

Pratchett said:


> I saw that, and it was stupid. It's amazing the lengths that some people will go to, to show how outraged they can be at the things they want to be offended by. Oh, and there was this also:
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/people/2016/12/27/cinnabon-tweets-deletes-carrie-fisher-tweet-after-backlash/95893594/
> 
> Cinnabon tweeted a tribute to Carrie Fisher, comparing the buns in her hair from Star Wars with one of their own, remarking that hers were the all time greatest. But of course, some folks got in an uproar and they had to delete it. I am going to get some Cinnabon in the next couple days because fuck these people and their oxygen thieving lives. :ihateyouall


Yeah, didn't seem like product placement. I have to admit, it is enjoyable for me to watch SJWs attack Hollywood and "Leftist" businesses. They helped nurture and create a monster that has no qualms eating it's own.


----------



## Reaper

This guy used to be a "terrorist" btw before reformation. Listen to what he says and contemplate two things ... what he says about multiculturalism ... and then think about how much of western and eastern intelligentsia exists within terrorist groups that are like him. 

Break down the idea that terrorists are some sort of rag-tag bunch of igorant mud-hut dwellers. They are not. They are as intellectually diverse as regular society and have scores of think-tanks that can out-think the smartest individuals in the world.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Miss Sally said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...sher-tribute-tweet-critics-called-sexist.html
> 
> Basically Martin said that the first thing he noticed was Carrie was beautiful then he got to know her and found her even more amazing. SJW's went hog wild on him, what's odd is pretty sure Carrie would have loved the comment.


Can all these SJW's that get offended by the most dumbest shit just drink bleach and spare us their vile poison? Men should be allowed to say a woman is pretty without idiots jumping on him. If women find being called pretty offensive we'll defend OURSELVES thanks we don't want/need idiots doing it for us


----------



## virus21

Simply Flawless said:


> Can all these SJW's that get offended by the most dumbest shit just drink bleach and spare us their vile poison? Men should be allowed to say a woman is pretty without idiots jumping on him. If women find being called pretty offensive we'll defend OURSELVES thanks we don't want/need idiots doing it for us


I am happy that a lot of people called these assholes on it. Makes me hopeful that this SJW crap is finally dying off


----------



## Simply Flawless

virus21 said:


> I am happy that a lot of people called these assholes on it. Makes me hopeful that this SJW crap is finally dying off


Was Steve Martin meant to say "nah she was ugly as fuck" instead? I wish he hadnt deleted the tweet as that one act gives these idiots more confidence and concrete evidence what he said was somehow wrong. She was beautiful and those fighting for the cause of "feminism" are destroying their own argument. Had he said something like "Yeah she was a hot piece of ass" maybe but fuck sake SJWs' aren't people allowed to even say another human being is beautiful without triggering your dumbasses .

Always makes me laugh there are women getting stoned in Arab countries but THIS....this is what puts the sand in their vaginas...:trips7


----------



## Kabraxal

Simply Flawless said:


> Was Steve Martin meant to say "nah she was ugly as fuck" instead? I wish he hadnt deleted the tweet as that one act gives these idiots more confidence and concrete evidence what he said was somehow wrong. She was beautiful and those fighting for the cause of "feminism" are destroying their own argument. Had he said something like "Yeah she was a hot piece of ass" maybe but fuck sake SJWs' aren't people allowed to even say another human being is beautiful without triggering your dumbasses .
> 
> Always makes me laugh there are women getting stoned in Arab countries but THIS....this is what puts the sand in their vaginas...:trips7


Stopping the stoning takes actual work... taking offense at a tweet means they get to yell a lot and feel righteous in their stupidity. Naturally they flow to the latter.


----------



## 777

My only contention being the point raised about the contribution of various cultures including Arabic, otherwise it's a perspective I'd like to see more of, not that the cultures should be abandoned altogether either though. I wouldn't know so much about the Middle East if I weren't fascinated with learning about it and like most things in this world it isn't without its value even if there are cons as well.


----------



## virus21




----------



## DOPA

Carte Blanche said:


> This guy used to be a "terrorist" btw before reformation. Listen to what he says and contemplate two things ... what he says about multiculturalism ... and then think about how much of western and eastern intelligentsia exists within terrorist groups that are like him.
> 
> Break down the idea that terrorists are some sort of rag-tag bunch of igorant mud-hut dwellers. They are not. They are as intellectually diverse as regular society and have scores of think-tanks that can out-think the smartest individuals in the world.


This guy is absolutely fantastic. Every single point he made was riddled with facts, statistics and analysis that is 100% accurate. This is what I and others have been saying for a long while now but broken down in such a detailed and developed way that it completely destroys any notion that multiculturalism has been a positive thing for the UK in the last two decades.

What was even more amazing was the polls and surveys of British Muslims which Maajid read out, because they were exactly the same type of polls people like Milo Yiannopolous and Lauren Southern have cited for months and yet have face ridicule from the left.

For non-UK members also, I cannot stress enough how rare it is these days to also have someone from the left who actually has western liberal principles and is not an authoritarian SJW leftist. In the public eye now, people like Maajid are super rare due to the fact the left wing parties particularly Labour have been overtaken by the very people that both the sane left and right have come despise. I linked a video from this guy before and after this I will definitely continue to follow him very closely.







PJW :banderas.


----------



## DOPA

virus21 said:


>


19:20 might be the most savage thing I've seen all year :lmao :lmao :lmao.

Can't believe I hadn't seen that until now, guy is an absolute legend.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

http://ew.com/tv/2016/12/30/tyler-perry-too-close-to-home-reverse-racism/



> *Tyler Perry claims 'reverse racism' amid criticism of his TLC series*
> 
> Tyler Perry, the prolific filmmaker known for spearheading projects that predominantly feature African-American actors, has responded to backlash over his most recent television project, which features an all-white cast.
> 
> In an interview with the Associated Press, Perry dismissed the criticism of his TLC series, Too Close to Home, as “reverse racism.”
> 
> “That’s totally reverse racism because it was coming from African-American people,” said Perry, who has directed 16 films and created numerous TV shows. “I don’t know if it was because they thought I should only be giving jobs to black people. Well, I think that’s ridiculous. If you look at the hundreds of black people I’ve given jobs to and even the ones I’ve made millionaires, people of color, I just think it’s unfair.”
> 
> Perry, whose films and TV shows have always included large African-American ensemble casts, explained why he decided to break precedent with Too Close to Home, which premiered in August and returns to TLC on Wednesday.
> 
> “I’m just finding out more as I travel the country and world, the more I meet people, we’re all the same,” he said. “We all got the same dramas. So I’m not seeing color as much as I did anymore in the sense of our stories. Our stories are so similar.”
> 
> Too Close to Home stars Danielle Savre (Heroes) as a young woman who returns to her old life in Alabama, having fled from Washington D.C. after her affair with the president was discovered.


----------



## virus21

> Why you should support Millennials for Revolution
> -- NEW YEARS EVE GOAL - Raise total of $40,000 in crowdfunding to receive a $10,000 matching private grant. --
> 
> On Dec. 20, we announced a plan to staff a permanent opposition base in Washington, DC. From this house - codenamed District 13 - we’ll coordinate peaceful resistance to Donald Trump’s dangerous agenda.
> 
> When Trump and his Republican Congress try to open up national parkland to fracking, we’ll be there. When they try to gut and privatize Medicare and Social Security, we’ll be there. When they try to fast track regressive judges and steal women’s rights, we’ll be there.
> 
> What happened when we opened up this plan to crowdfunding? Our community of progressive revolutionaries - including People for Bernie Sanders and Really American - responded in force. Now we’re seeking matching funds and talking to DC landlords to make sure we’re in place before the inauguration to support the Women’s and Millennial marches. This is happening!
> 
> What now? We will continue this fundraiser through Jan. 20 - to fully fund the DC house (our total goal for DC is $60,000) and extra funds will go for logistics and programming. We are also looking for opportunities to open additional movement houses in red states. Trump’s agenda is deadly serious and we are, too.
> 
> Give before midnight on December 31st to make sure you help us reach the matching grant.
> 
> Who are we?
> 
> This project has three teams:
> 
> Action Faction: The folks who run things day to day, pick partners to support, and ensure the safety and well-being of everyone involved.
> 
> Moumita Ahmed (Millennials for Revolution)
> Erika Peralta (former Color of Change PAC, Tim Canova for Congress)
> Jay Carmona (former 350.org)
> Stan Williams (African Americans for Bernie, former NNU staff, OWS)
> Betsy Avila (Digital Organizing, Democracy at Work, former Young Democratic Socialists National Coordinator)
> Desiree Kane (#NoDAPL, The Indian Problem, The People's Summit, Netroots Nation, Knight Foundation)
> Meghan Brophy (Organizing 2.0, Student at Barnard College, Young Democratic Socialists Coordinating Committee)
> Anoa Changa (African Americans for Bernie, MPACT)
> Amirah Sequeira (NNU, former Health GAP and Student Global AIDS Campaign staff)
> Logistics: The folks helping us raise money, hold the rental contract, offer legal support, and keep us out of trouble. (Our attorneys have asked not to be listed publicly.)
> 
> Advisors: Our movement leader friends we are counting on to keep us honest, offer opportunities for this house to be useful, and mentor us.
> 
> Nadine Bloch (Direct Action trainer, puppeteer, author) DC
> Becky Bond ( Former Senior Advisor to Bernie2016, Co-author of Rules for Revolutionaries)
> Rapi Castillo (founder, Progressive Coders Network)
> Libero Della Piana (Director of Digital Organizing, People’s Action)
> Zack Exley ( Founder, Brand New Congress, Former Senior Advisor to Bernie2016)
> Maria Svart (Director, Democratic Socialists of America)
> Leewana Thomas (OUR Walmart, Former co-director of United Students Against Sweatshops)
> Nomiki Konst ( Surrogate for Bernie Sanders, Host of SXMProgress Contributor CBSN live )
> Jennifer Flynn Walker (Walker Strategies, former Health GAP, VocalNY)
> Billy Wimsatt (Director, Movement 2016, Gamechangers, VoteMob)
> [Note: organizations listed for identification purposes only!]
> 
> FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS
> 
> What is the primary use of this house?
> 
> To be used by organizers from outside Washington DC, while in Washington DC, in support of protest, creative/nonviolent direct action, and movement building.
> 
> Will certain people get to live in this house full time?
> 
> In general, no; but we will have some people live here for longer periods as caretakers to ensure continuity and responsible stewarding. This is not a housing solution for some lucky activists; it’s a shared resource to be put in use.
> 
> Why is this resource important?
> 
> We are activists and organizers mostly from outside of Washington DC. Most of us know what it’s like to be without enough resources. As we look towards (at least) four years of a Trump Administration, we expect numerous mobilizations and actions to take shape. This "house of resistance" will serve the movements and organizers who most need it, providing a base of operations, a comfortable resting spot, and a home away from home.
> 
> What is your timeline?
> 
> We’d like to move in before the Women’s March and other "anti-inauguration’" activities take place on January 21st. A number of organizers have committed to help equip the house and assist with the mobilizations.
> 
> How long will District 13 exist?
> 
> Our current plan is to raise enough funds to last a year. That’s enough time to see if this is worth doing longer. For us, this entire project is an experiment in capacity building.
> 
> How will District 13 interact with local Washington DC activists and organizations?
> 
> We’re clear that this is not an intervention in the local politics of Washington DC. We expect to have a very limited role in local or community issues based there. That said, we are including local organizing stalwarts to advise us and guide us in forming strong and productive relationships. We note in particular the DC Action Lab, Institute for Policy Studies and the Washington Peace Center as being in the activist community we seek to interact with.
> 
> What about operations outside DC?
> 
> We aim to create a model that local activists outside DC can do in their own city or state. Similar to the way our digital operation has been a success, we want activists to see a good idea and run with it. We can’t buy a house in DC, but activists could in Harrisburg. We’ll be able to show them how to resist and organize in their communities.
> 
> Who will District 13 be accountable to?
> 
> The names listed above, the movements and organizations they are part of, and the community of donors and supporters forming around this project. Financially and legally, we will be a business with strong protections for those listed on the lease. (This business will generate no profit.)
> 
> What does this fundraiser pay for?
> 
> Our initial goal is to raise at least $50,000. This will cover a year’s rent for a house in Capitol Hill. If we can raise more, we’ll use it to help with travel stipends for activists, logistical support for actions, and hosting/food expenses.
> 
> What if I want to support the project anonymously, by check, or have a non-monetary donation?
> 
> Email us at [email protected] - we're happy to provide an address for donations by mail. Thank you!


https://www.crowdpac.com/campaigns/142523/your-action-needed-by-12-31-midnight-to-fight-republican-attacks-on-our-country-fund-the-district-13-house


----------



## Miss Sally

2 Ton 21 said:


> http://ew.com/tv/2016/12/30/tyler-perry-too-close-to-home-reverse-racism/


Attacking Tyler Perry? That's low, I don't care for all his movies but he has brought jobs to many black people, has done series and movies which feature many, many blacks and usually with a positive message. Sure it's a bit religious but most of it is about family, loyalty and being faithful to who you're with and standing up for what's right. His movies are corny but overall positive, attacking him for making a white show is just pathetic.


----------



## 777




----------



## virus21




----------



## Oneiros

https://www.thestar.com/news/insight/2010/09/26/are_mass_media_creating_a_culture_of_rape.html



> Not long ago, Professor Lise Gotell, an expert on sexual assault law at the University of Alberta, was taken aback to hear her 15-year-old son describe his football team’s crushing defeat as being “totally raped.’’
> 
> She wasn’t sure whether to call the coach, *or the cops*.
> 
> “Can’t you just say that you were humiliated? I asked him,’’ she recalls on the phone from her Edmonton office. *“He explained that he meant to convey that ‘They turned us into their bitch.’’’*
> 
> As if that were any better.
> 
> “There’s something about this sexualization and the use of rape as a colloquial verb that is really startling,’’ Gotell says. “Culture is a terrain that we should take very, very seriously.’’


:lmao


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21

> The safety pin — once known for holding fabric together — has now become a symbol of solidarity with minorities in the wake of the presidential election and Donald J. Trump’s victory.
> 
> Even wilder is that white people now have a way to pay for their “privilege” — literally. “Safety Pin Box” is a real subscription service that allows whites to financially support black female activists and “complete measurable tasks in the fight against white supremacy.”
> 
> What a hustle.
> 
> Wear a safety pin — and you show yourself to be an ally with those who may feel vulnerable or afraid of Trump as president-elect.
> 
> “Safety Pin Box is an act of radical collective self-preservation and we openly declare we are #NotYourMule,” says the Safety Pin Box website.
> 
> “Preposterous,” one Boston-area dad of three told LifeZette. “I have a son going to college next year, and friends say this safety pin movement is alive and well on college campuses. This type of financial scam just reinforces a type of insanity.”
> 
> High school students have had to endure the sight of teachers wearing safety pins in class — essentially participating in activism during school hours. The Shawnee Mission School District in Kansas had to send out a notice to employees in November, reminding them the safety pin was a disruption to students in the classroom.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty Mutual Insurance
> Liberty Mutual Insurance: With Liberty Mutual, we'll always be here for you with 24/7 Claims Assistance. Get a quote today.
> Sponsored Liberty Mutual Insurance
> 
> Black Lives Matter activist Marissa Janae Johnson, who says in a Facebook Live chat that she has been working in schools on behalf of the BLM movement, is the co-creator of "Safety Pin Box."
> 
> Launched last week, the Safety Pin Box effort has different levels of participation. "Each month, recipients will be chosen at random from our pool of 'Black Women Being' applicants based on funds raised from that month's subscriptions," according to the website. "Any and all Black women/femmes doing any work towards the liberation of Black people are encouraged to apply."
> 
> Whites can apparently sign up for four different types of subscriptions. The "e-ally box" is "an electronic form of solidarity," at $25 a month. It comes with "exclusive 'calls to action' when urgent ally services are needed in times of crisis."
> 
> Related: Families, Let Gratitude Abound
> 
> The "pin pals box" is shared by two white people for $100 total. Subscribers get a "physical 'safety pin' box shipped to one address, with guided two-person tasks for the month."
> 
> If a white person feels really guilty, the "premiere" box subscription — at a stunning $100 a month — includes a "physical 'safety pin' box shipped to the person with guided ally tasks for the month."
> 
> Task categories include data collection, personal development, "influencing your networks," and showing "radical compassion."
> 
> Should any white person engage in any of this misguided activism — don't expect to be thanked for your efforts.
> 
> 
> Have Unexpected Expenses? Let TitleMax Help!
> Join the 3,000 people that choose TitleMax every day and get the cash you need! Learn More!
> Sponsored TitleMax
> 
> "But be warned, while Safety Pin Box takes the impulses of performative allyship and stewards them for good — we do not recommend using your ally work as leverage or as a demand for recognition from Black people," according to the group's website. "Such actions will not only get you dragged across Black Twitter (probably by Leslie and Marissa themselves), but are also a manifestation of white supremacy."
> 
> The one-time "Revenge Box" costs $50. The website description says, "Send this box to a Trump supporter, bigot, or white supremacist of our choice."
> 
> Related: College President Coddles Trump-Traumatized Students
> 
> The lucky recipient of the Revenge Box gets "a link to a website that features highlights of the current movement for Black lives and stories of Black excellence."
> 
> Our nation's kids are subjected to this type of nonsense in increasingly progressive classrooms.
> 
> "Although some argue that wearing a safety pin is too small of a gesture, I disagree," wrote Elizabeth Meyer, associate dean for teacher education at the University of Colorado Boulder School of Education, in an essay for The Denver Post. "As a queer person who has spent her adult life seeking signs of safety and affirmation in rainbow flags, ally stickers, and safe-space posters, I can say it makes a difference to me. A public symbol of support matters."
> 
> Keep in mind — this is a teacher writing this. She is presumably someone who has a great deal of influence over the lives of young people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Given the choice between supporting a homeless shelter or a children's nonprofit at Christmas, I hope all Americans — black, white, any color — will see right through a preposterous scam like Safety Pin Box," said the Boston-area dad. "We only get stronger when we stop looking for ways we have been hurt, toughen up, and give our time and money to those that really need it."


http://www.lifezette.com/momzette/safety-pin-movement-wants-cash-white-families/

When outrage culture meets Capitalism


----------



## deepelemblues

Give money for better education of blacks? You know, the main thing that keeps them poor, the shitty education that is all that is available to far too many blacks.

Nah. LET'S BUY A PIN, THAT WILL UPLIFT BLACKS FER SHURE.


----------



## Miss Sally

deepelemblues said:


> Give money for better education of blacks? You know, the main thing that keeps them poor, the shitty education that is all that is available to far too many blacks.
> 
> Nah. LET'S BUY A PIN, THAT WILL UPLIFT BLACKS FER SHURE.


Rebuild better schools, have Police that will actually prevent criminals from preying on black youth trying to go to school, set up trade schools and community colleges up in these areas so that once out of highschool they have easy access to a form of higher education and trade, hire Police locally from people who know the area and the people.

Would pretty much turn around bad areas in a short time. It's laughable to even think these "leftist" groups even really care about black people at all.


----------



## Goku

celebrities have created a new video after all their previous ones failed monumentally.

i think these people might actually be retarded :lmao


----------



## DOPA

:lmao How stupid is this from Twitter? Seriously..


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak

L-DOPA said:


> :lmao How stupid is this from Twitter? Seriously..


Hey man you have to hide these Celeb scandals from the eyes of Children! 

But death, war and suffering oh they can handle that just fine!


:lol


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

L-DOPA said:


> :lmao How stupid is this from Twitter? Seriously..



TOP KEK


----------



## SureUmm

This thread plays into a theory of mine: the anti-SJW right is going to become even more smug, insular, and prone to OUTRAGE than the SJW left (you may already be there, believe it or not), and it's going to bite you on the ass at the ballot box, just like it did the left.

And then, maybe you'll realize that we can all be pieces of shit sometimes who get too cozy in our echo chambers and obsessively project our values onto each other, and we can start finding some common ground and fight the real enemies: those who sow the seeds of discord and profit from it.

Seriously, there are at least 3 cable television stations with "news" in the name that are completely slanted one way or the other, and that's not even getting into internet news sites. How the fuck is that okay? And think about how much youtube thrives on this shit. Someone makes a video about something SJW-ish, video gets shared in right-wing circles for people to rage/lol over it, they make response videos, THOSE videos get shared by the left and raged upon and responded to, so on and so on. In the end, it all adds up to more and more views for content that's just people indirectly bitching at each other, and these motherfuckers just roll in ad money at laugh at us while occasionally tossing the content creators a bone so they can go "WOW, I made money posting a video on the internet!? Ain't life grand!?" It's not just youtube either, same goes for Facebook and Twitter. Conflict = Clicks = Cash.

I'm not on some Illuminati shit, but I see who's profiting the most over everyone hating each other. It might be fun to cherry pick some Trigglypuff type and spread the word about how stupid they are and how people like that are ruining everything, but in the end, it does no good for anyone. There is way bigger stuff to worry about, and we're feeding the monster by focusing on trivial stuff and easy targets.

By the way, speaking as a leftie, most of us think Lena Dunham sucks too.


----------



## Reaper

:lol 

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=833856526 <- For those who want to vote to greenlight this thing. I did my part and voted yes.


----------



## Reaper

SureUmm said:


> This thread plays into a theory of mine: the anti-SJW right is going to become even more smug, insular, and prone to OUTRAGE than the SJW left (you may already be there, believe it or not), and it's going to bite you on the ass at the ballot box, just like it did the left.


Criticising, poking fun and critically destroying someone else's world view isn't outrage. So what you're saying above is merely a leftist fantasy to create some sort of equivalance between the two groups which simple does not exist. You don't get to define outrage on your own terms and misuse it to create this fantasy in your head. 



> And then, maybe you'll realize that we can all be pieces of shit sometimes who get too cozy in our echo chambers and obsessively project our values onto each other, and we can start finding some common ground and fight the real enemies: those who sow the seeds of discord and profit from it.


Aww. Stop buying phones and computers and watching TV and go live in an Amish village if you want people to stop profiting from your existence. I'll let whomever wants to profit from my existence because I like it when people profit. Why should I stop doing what I like to do just because you have this weird concept of some master group of people driving the world in the direction that benefits them the most? This argument is so ridiculously flawed and religious:

1. It creates this invisible monster that's out there benefitting while us "little people" are fighting amongst ourselves. Completely irrational belief. Very religious. Kinda like how satan fills the hearts of men with evil and laughs as they tear each other apart. The lines between religious fanaticism and leftist fanaticism are completely blurred due to their irrational fears. 

2. Fear-mongering to try to create unity betwen people with ideological differences is something that is not required to have a functional life in this world. Over-simplification of humanity's ability to function despite having ideological differences

3. Fall in line with what we believe or the big bad monster under the bed will eat you. 

Childish irrationality. That's all your argument is. 



> Seriously, there are at least 3 cable television stations with "news" in the name that are completely slanted one way or the other, and that's not even getting into internet news sites. How the fuck is that okay? And think about how much youtube thrives on this shit. Someone makes a video about something SJW-ish, video gets shared in right-wing circles for people to rage/lol over it, they make response videos, THOSE videos get shared by the left and raged upon and responded to, so on and so on. In the end, it all adds up to more and more views for content that's just people indirectly bitching at each other, and these motherfuckers just roll in ad money at laugh at us while occasionally tossing the content creators a bone so they can go "WOW, I made money posting a video on the internet!? Ain't life grand!?" It's not just youtube either, same goes for Facebook and Twitter. Conflict = Clicks = Cash.


And this idea that there's something innately wrong with that is a very childish way of looking at things. 



> I'm not on some Illuminati shit, but I see who's profiting the most over everyone hating each other. * It might be fun to cherry pick some Trigglypuff type and spread the word about how stupid they are and how people like that are ruining everything, but in the end, it does no good for anyone.* There is way bigger stuff to worry about, and we're feeding the monster by focusing on trivial stuff and easy targets.


Of course it does. It created a group of people that galvanized around being anti-PC to elect the new American government. 



> By the way, speaking as a leftie, most of us think Lena Dunham sucks too.


It's the other way round. Which is why that cunt continues to thrive on TV and make money off her ridiculous lifestyle, past behaviours and current neurosis. 

As Camilla Paglia put it, Lena Dunham is the poster child of modern neurosis masquerading as feminism and the majority of the left eats that shit up.


----------



## 777

SureUmm said:


> This thread plays into a theory of mine: the anti-SJW right is going to become even more smug, insular, and prone to OUTRAGE than the SJW left (you may already be there, believe it or not), and it's going to bite you on the ass at the ballot box, just like it did the left.
> 
> And then, maybe you'll realize that we can all be pieces of shit sometimes who get too cozy in our echo chambers and obsessively project our values onto each other, and we can start finding some common ground and fight the real enemies: those who sow the seeds of discord and profit from it.
> 
> Seriously, there are at least 3 cable television stations with "news" in the name that are completely slanted one way or the other, and that's not even getting into internet news sites. How the fuck is that okay? And think about how much youtube thrives on this shit. Someone makes a video about something SJW-ish, video gets shared in right-wing circles for people to rage/lol over it, they make response videos, THOSE videos get shared by the left and raged upon and responded to, so on and so on. In the end, it all adds up to more and more views for content that's just people indirectly bitching at each other, and these motherfuckers just roll in ad money at laugh at us while occasionally tossing the content creators a bone so they can go "WOW, I made money posting a video on the internet!? Ain't life grand!?" It's not just youtube either, same goes for Facebook and Twitter. Conflict = Clicks = Cash.
> 
> I'm not on some Illuminati shit, but I see who's profiting the most over everyone hating each other. It might be fun to cherry pick some Trigglypuff type and spread the word about how stupid they are and how people like that are ruining everything, but in the end, it does no good for anyone. There is way bigger stuff to worry about, and we're feeding the monster by focusing on trivial stuff and easy targets.
> 
> By the way, speaking as a leftie, most of us think Lena Dunham sucks too.


While I think you're definitely not wrong in terms of conflict and views, this argument is essential. Period. 
Ideas like patriarchy theory, Islam apologetics, deplatforming, etc, can't go uncontested, to ignore what's going on would be at our own peril. Free speech is the wellspring from which all other rights flow.


----------



## The Dazzler

Carte Blanche said:


>


'Gain weight as you gain rights.'
:booklel


----------



## MrMister

Goku said:


> celebrities have created a new video after all their previous ones failed monumentally.
> 
> i think these people might actually be retarded :lmao


AND THEY'RE APPEALING TO CONGRESS :lmao

*CONGRESS*

:lmao



L-DOPA said:


> :lmao How stupid is this from Twitter? Seriously..


it's satirizes itself. that's how insane this is. it's so ridiculous i'm skeptical if it's real.


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816648277194108929


----------



## Simply Flawless

Carte Blanche said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816648277194108929


The day we normalize child molesting is a day i don't want to be alive anymore


----------



## MrMister

defending pedophiles now. that's par for the course.


----------



## TripleG

Carte Blanche said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816648277194108929


This can't actually be a thing. This has to be made up as a joke. 

IT HAS TO BE!


----------



## Reaper

TripleG said:


> This can't actually be a thing. This has to be made up as a joke.
> 
> IT HAS TO BE!


I'm on tumblr right now checking it out. 

Turns out that it is a Poe. 

I'm actually relieved that it was a poe and I fell for it.


----------



## Miss Sally

Carte Blanche said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816648277194108929


Sounds like something for those creepy loli anime watching waifu weirdos. I'm happy it seems not to be real but there are pedo organizations working to get diddling kids as a sexual orientation and not a crime. Sadly I think they'll have success in a few years.


----------



## virus21

Miss Sally said:


> Sounds like something for those creepy loli anime watching waifu weirdos. I'm happy it seems not to be real but there are pedo organizations working to get diddling kids as a sexual orientation and not a crime. Sadly I think they'll have success in a few years.


What a brave new world that would have such people in it.


Remember when MTV did that stupid New Years video? Lauren Southern did her version for Millienials


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Has Marvel always been pro-SJW?


----------



## Mutant God

Rainmaka! said:


> Has Marvel always been pro-SJW?


There have been some times that Marvel are "progressive": Race lift legacy heroes, the villain Titania letting her husband get beat up by Jane Foster all in the name of "Girl Power" and maybe this scene 










Also I'm surprised that isn't a super hero team named T_he Social Justice Warriors_


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Mutant God said:


> There have been some times that Marvel are "progressive": Race lift legacy heroes, the villain Titania letting her husband get beat up by Jane Foster all in the name of "Girl Power" and maybe this scene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Also I'm surprised that isn't a super hero team named The Social Justice Warriors*


Don't give them ideas please....


----------



## Mutant God

Rainmaka! said:


> Don't give them ideas please....


Why not lol, it would just be a political version of Captain Planet :grin2: plus with the right villains any hero can be good.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

I know this story is a bit 'old' but it's a reminder that stories like these need to stay in 2016.
http://www.smh.com.au/lifestyle/new...luable-lesson-of-my-life-20161220-gtex2e.html


----------



## DOPA




----------



## virus21

Rainmaka! said:


> Has Marvel always been pro-SJW?


Not really, but they have been really pushing it the last couple of years


----------



## Reaper

Comic books have always tried to be more progressive than the rest of society ... And almost all superheros have classically been designed to appeal to left-wing moralists - both authoritarian and libertarian alike. Their battle against right-wing authoritarians is one of the core battles in pretty much every story. And their team ups with local law-enforcement and governments have almost always been a tussle between authority and liberty. 

If they're moving further towards the left then that's something that shouldn't come as a surprise is all I'm saying as in their minds that's where society's at right now ... We have to stop believing of the "fringe-left" as the "fringe" and start realizing that it's not so fringe after all especially considering that it's now all over mainstream media and the stories we tell ourselves and each other. 

Unfortunately, there is a limit to how progressive something can be before it becomes regressive and Marvel especially has gone off the deep end.


----------



## yeahbaby!

While we're all sucking Lauren Southern's vagina maybe let's do one extra click and see that even SHE admitted that Clovergender crap was fake.

"Just so y'all don't die - pretty sure someone made this gender as a meme. Not that it wouldn't be possible under progressive ideology tho "


I'm taking a wild stab that her clarification won't reach as many people as her initial outrage piece.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Don't you just love it when you're attacked on Twitter for calling out the actions of Black Lives Matter and automatically being labeled "white" even though you're Mexican? :lol


----------



## The Absolute

Rainmaka! said:


> Has Marvel always been pro-SJW?


So this is some kind of satire, right?

























































































....right?












Mutant God said:


> There have been some times that Marvel are "progressive": Race lift legacy heroes, the villain Titania letting her husband get beat up by Jane Foster all in the name of "Girl Power" and maybe this scene


:will2 The fuck? Where did you find this?


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Carte Blanche said:


> (Clovergender tweet)


I really hate to see stuff like this because, obviously pedophilia, but also because it adds to the uphill battle nonbinary people face.



Rainmaka! said:


> Has Marvel always been pro-SJW?


They've always felt very strongly about social issues. See: X-Men.

I honestly feel that Marvel has been doing a superb job creating diverse heroes. There have been some major misteps, but it's been worth it to get KAMALA KHAN.


----------



## Reaper

Rainmaka! said:


> Don't you just love it when you're attacked on Twitter for calling out the actions of Black Lives Matter and automatically being labeled "white" even though you're Mexican?


I get it all the time. I've been called everything from white to race traitor.

I've also had sanctimonious white atheist SJW's call me an Islamophobe despite the fact that 100% of my family is still muslim and I get along with them better than any of the assholes that have called me an Islamophobe. And no, I'm not a closet atheist with my family. They actually tolerate me calling mohammad a pedophile to their faces .. and yet the minute I claim that refugees are mostly comprised of scum SJW's lose their shit. 

On the flip, both my mom and dad and all my friends who are still muslim and live in the middle-east tend to agree with me more than the SJW's in the west. Go figure.


----------



## Goku

just leaving this here.






:towns


----------



## Reaper

^Yup, theory about how high pitched your voice is and how liberal you are still holds up. 

Dude has a pretty masculine face, but dat voice tho :kobelol


----------



## DOPA

Fantastic analysis by DeFranco surrounding the outrage over Milo Yiannopolous getting a book deal.


----------



## Reaper

^I agree with most, but I disagree with the idea that Milo got rushed to the top (or is getting rushed to the top) because of the censorship or opposition. Dude charged to the top on account of his Campus tour and that's not something he just lucked into. It was a lot of hard work and stepping into the lion's den allowing a shit ton of abuse hurled at him. He had absolutely no need to do that. 

Guess what I'm trying to say is that DeFranco is playing down Milo's hard work in the creation of his brand and making it seem like he got famous without it. Milo already had a huge following before he even went on the tour. He was getting millions of views on his videos and videos others had posted of him making his provocative statements. He was all over british national media wasn't he? I don't know how he broke onto the scene but whatever he's done is a result of self-promotion and building up of his brand. Seen him go through all his changes over the last 2-3 years I've followed him.


----------



## Reaper

I'm in absolute fucking stitches over this one.


----------



## MrMister

Tucker Carlson is such a dick it's awesome.


----------



## Mutant God

The Absolute said:


> :will2 The fuck? Where did you find this?


Future Foundation #6


----------



## deepelemblues

Mutant God said:


> There have been some times that Marvel are "progressive": Race lift legacy heroes, the villain Titania letting her husband get beat up by Jane Foster all in the name of "Girl Power" and maybe this scene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I'm surprised that isn't a super hero team named T_he Social Justice Warriors_


did that alien eat a human girl so now it has a girl inside of it?

would aliens even have human genders? seems pretty speciesist to me...


----------



## Mutant God

deepelemblues said:


> did that alien eat a human girl so now it has a girl inside of it?
> 
> would aliens even have human genders? seems pretty speciesist to me...


Actually its a Moloid (Mole people), a race that lives deep underground on Earth and sometimes ruled over by Mole Man, and they do have genders...I think.


----------



## deepelemblues

Mutant God said:


> Actually its a Moloid (Mole people), a race that lives deep underground on Earth and sometimes ruled over by Mole Man, and they do have genders...I think.


the only moloids i've seen were in that old man logan series... they looked a little bit different from the transgender one there lol


----------



## DOPA

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-38305412



> Tory MP Philip Davies, a vocal critic of political correctness and "zealous" feminism, has been voted on to the Commons women and equalities committee.
> The Shipley MP was elected unopposed in a ballot of fellow Tories.
> He has warned that men's voices are being "neutered" and that their rights must be more strongly defended.
> It is thought some Labour MPs could seek to challenge his nomination although Jeremy Corbyn has said it is a matter for Parliament not for him.
> Mr Davies has regularly called for more focus in the Commons on men's issues, including suicide rates and educational under-achievement among young men and what he says is the varying treatment of male and female prisoners.
> In a speech at the Justice for Men and Boys party's International Men's Conference earlier this year he attacked "militant feminists and politically correct males who pander to this nonsense", accusing them of fighting for equality while also seeking special protection when it suited them.
> His claim that "feminist zealots really do want women to have their cake and eat it" prompted a backlash on social media.
> 'Male equivalents'
> In a newspaper article last month, he complained that there was a women and equalities minister, a Commons committee devoted to women's issues and a women's question time in the Commons but "no equivalents" for men.
> His nomination has provoked a lively debate on Twitter with former Conservative MP Louise Mensch among those to welcome the move but others questioning why men are even allowed to be on the committee.
> Mr Davies is not the first man on the committee, chaired by the former Conservative culture secretary Maria Miller. Conservative MP Ben Howlett and Labour's Gavin Shuker are also currently members.
> The committee was set up last year, with a formal remit to examine the expenditure, administration and policy of the Government Equalities Office (GEO) and the government's wider record on equalities issues.
> So far, it has launched inquiries into the gender pay gap, women in executive positions, pregnancy and maternity discrimination and the treatment of women in the Commons among other issues.
> Mr Davies, who was elected to Parliament in 2005, was for several years a member of the culture and media select committee in which he was known for his robust questioning of witnesses, including regulators and BBC executives.


:banderas. This is brilliant, the radical feminists are going to go ape shit :lmao.

To give some back story, there was a bill set to the Westminster floor which essentially gave extra legal protection for women on issues of domestic violence without any of the legislation being directed towards protecting men. Now the bill really seems silly because under the law both sexes are obviously treated equally in terms of abuse in that manner although as we know the punishment isn't always proportionate and women tend to get away with more on that end. But Davies made some great points on how the so called equality's committee (which has the title women in it which should tell you it's a women's issues board rather than equal treatment of the sexes) do not give extra time to men's and boy's issues such as the massive gap in suicide rates for men and educational under-achievement which is pointed out in the article as well as the under reporting of rapes and domestic violence and the divorce/child custody discrepancies.

Jess Philip's who is an absolutely vile MP for the Labour party who is a big proponent of Social Justice Warrior activism, a radical feminist and a socialist to the point where she said she wishes all private enterprise were nationalized (I kid you not, I could find the evidence if someone wants to see it ) who was seen expressing grave concern for this new domestic violence protection bill for women was seen audibly laughing at the idea and suggestion of the massive rate of male suicides which shows the type of person she is. Furthermore, the fact that it's supposed to be an equality's committee and it purposely focuses on women's issues in a society which largely now has equality of opportunity and equal protection of the law shows how antiquated and backwards the whole attitude towards gender equality is.

The fact that some people are even questioning that a man could be put onto the committee which is supposed to promote *gender equality* is simply laughable :lmao. 

So yes, this is great news, not only because it will piss off feminists but because maybe just maybe we'll have some serious discussion and legislation put forward that focuses not only on women's but men's issues too.


----------



## virus21

I like to think that Feminist/PC culture is finally being pushed back. Which is a good thing


----------



## 2 Ton 21

So, some people are very offended at this sketch being aired on BBC 2.






NYT's story on the offended and those defending it. I cut out the top couple of paragraphs since they were just descriptions of the sketch.


> *Can a Satire of ISIS Possibly Be Funny? BBC Viewers Are Split*
> 
> ...“The BBC really made a satirical show called ‘The Real Housewives of ISIS’ while the real housewives of ISIS are being raped and abused daily,” Meraj, a Londoner, wrote on Twitter.
> 
> Writing in the comments section of BBC Two’s Facebook page, a viewer named David Bill criticized the show’s attempt to turn human suffering into “light entertainment.”
> 
> Many critics said they could not countenance any effort to draw laughs out of — or even at the expense of — a group that has enslaved women and girls for sex, compelling them to use birth control; recruited other women, under false pretenses, to become wives and sex slaves for its fighters; enshrined a theology of rape in its teachings; and shot and tortured women who resisted.
> 
> Others say the show has fanned Islamophobia and crossed well past the boundaries of good taste.
> 
> Still others railed against the BBC, which is financed primarily through a television license fee, for approving such a show.
> 
> The criticism has provoked a counterbacklash, with the show’s sympathizers denouncing what they say is political correctness and arguing that freedom of expression — including pungent satire — is the best line of defense against extremism. The satire, they say, mines a rich tradition that includes Charlie Chaplin’s 1940 sendup of Hitler, “The Great Dictator.”
> 
> “I like it. It’s making fun of ISIS which is a good thing,” Irfan Mansor, a man who identified himself as Muslim, wrote on the BBC Two Facebook page. “The whole point of satire is to bring people down to a level. If you can mock something, you’re not scared of it. ISIS want to be feared. Don’t give them that.”
> 
> Several scholars of Islamist radicalism echoed that view, saying that comedy was a potent weapon because it denies the Islamic State the approval it so desperately craves.
> 
> “We think nothing when the Ku Klux Klan or the Nazis are satirized, so why not ISIS?” asked Shiraz Maher, deputy director of the International Center for the Study of Radicalization at King’s College London. “ISIS wants to be taken seriously as an actor and state, they want approbation, and comedy denies them that, and takes away their shine.”
> 
> A BBC spokeswoman, Kate Toft, said the broadcaster was not commenting on the show “other than to say that it’s satire and the BBC has a rich history of satire.”
> 
> “Revolting,” the show on which the sketch aired, is the brainchild of Jolyon Rubinstein and Heydon Prowse, who met at an elementary school in North London and relish using a mix of acerbic humor, gags and pranks to puncture the hypocrisy they see in politics, business and religion.
> 
> The two men attracted the ire of pro-Israel groups a few years ago when they appeared in a comedy sketch in which they impersonated building contractors and told London store owners their land would be taken to make way for an extension of the Israeli Embassy.
> 
> Now they are defending “Real Housewives of ISIS,” saying that religious fundamentalism is fair game for satire. “It’s important not to pull your punches in satire,” Mr. Prowse told the British newspaper i. “You have to be fearless or it undermines your credibility.”
> 
> Referring to the former prime minister, he added, “You can’t go after David Cameron for five years like we did and not go after Islamic State.”
> 
> Mr. Rubinstein said the show’s comedy pointed an uncomfortable spotlight at the grooming of young women by Islamic extremists, and to real cases, including that of a British-born woman, Samantha Lewthwaite, a convert to Islam who married a man who later blew himself up on the London subway on July 7, 2005, part of a terrorist attack that killed 52 civilians.
> 
> It also warns of subjugation by the terrorist group, including a scene in which a woman scouring a floor complains that when she met her husband, an Islamic State fighter, in a chat room, she did not realize she would end up a servant.
> 
> Previous attempts at Islamic State satire have proved similarly divisive. Four young refugees from the Syrian city of Aleppo risked their lives two years ago by making films mocking the terrorist group, including one depicting its leader, Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi, downing wine, grooving to rock music and trading selfies with girls using his smartphone.
> 
> In Israel, a promoter for gay events that organizes parties around Tel Aviv drew criticism after publicizing a party using pictures of handsome young men in poses inspired by ISIS beheading videos. But others praised the ads for turning the group’s violent homophobia on its head.[/spoiler]


I thought it was pretty funny. Wonder what they'd think of Four Lions.


----------



## Stephen90

I love how I was told I was sexist by a SJW coworker because I said I enjoyed Ronda Rousey getting ko'd by Nunes last week. The SJW culture is invading MMA and sports as well.


----------



## Miss Sally

2 Ton 21 said:


> So, some people are very offended at this sketch being aired on BBC 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYT's story on the offended and those defending it. I cut out the top couple of paragraphs since they were just descriptions of the sketch.
> 
> I thought it was pretty funny. Wonder what they'd think of Four Lions.


What's confusing is everyone says ISIS isn't Islam so why are people getting offended by people making fun of ISIS?


----------



## Goku

Stephen90 said:


> I love how I was told I was sexist by a SJW coworker because I said I enjoyed Ronda Rousey getting ko'd by Nunes last week. The SJW culture is invading MMA and sports as well.


it's cos nunes looks like a man.


----------



## Stinger Fan

I have no clue what the hell is going on in the world today .


----------



## virus21

Stinger Fan said:


> I have no clue what the hell is going on in the world today .


What a brave new world that has such people in it.


Seriously, all this time we looked at 1984 as the world we should be worried about and it turns out to be the wrong dystopia novel


----------



## Goku

fox news with a consistently good show. Who knew


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Goku said:


>


Fucking Sacramento State. :lmao


Also am I the only one who would like a documentary called Real Housewives of ISIS? :sk


----------



## 777

I'm lukewarm on Billy Bong, some of his stuff comes across as pretty distasteful, however he does highlight articles and stories which don't get as much exposure particularly concerning Islam. But that's not what this video made me think about, instead it makes me want to point out another argument which gets ignored in the ongoing debate.

Social Justice activists do not think things through to their conclusions, they just don't. Whether it's a Muslim student association or BLM making demands, these demands cost money...so who loses? They are adding to the already skyrocketing tuition and adding to the tax burden through government subsidization, furthering the wealth and education gap, actually preventing marginalized groups from being able to attend. We use the term 'regressive' with good cause.


----------



## Reaper

The MSA has historically been extremely socially conservative and have fueled nothing but divisiveness. In many cases, MSA members have been involved in direct terrorism as well and yet not a single university has tried to make a move against them. MSA is at its core a Muslim supremacist group that creates and harbors terrorists.


----------



## Miss Sally

Carte Blanche said:


> The MSA has historically been extremely socially conservative and have fueled nothing but divisiveness. In many cases, MSA members have been involved in direct terrorism as well and yet not a single university has tried to make a move against them. MSA is at its core a Muslim supremacist group that creates and harbors terrorists.


CAIR has ties to Islamic hardliners and everyone dances around them scared, hell House of Cards writers have asked CAIR on what's okay to put on their show. It's like asking the American Nazi Party if any anti-nazi rhetoric is offensive and to let them write jew based story lines. lol


----------



## stevefox1200




----------



## DOPA

stevefox1200 said:


>


Oh my god :lmao :lmao :aryalol :aryalol


----------



## wkdsoul

Beauty from the FA Cup - http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/38543295

Northampton Town manager Rob Page has apologised for labelling his side's 5-0 thrashing by Bristol Rovers as "men against girls".

Get fucked.


----------



## virus21




----------



## yeahbaby!

wkdsoul said:


> Beauty from the FA Cup - http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/38543295
> 
> Northampton Town manager Rob Page has apologised for labelling his side's 5-0 thrashing by Bristol Rovers as "men against girls".
> 
> Get fucked.


Well it is kinda sexist, but he should have more gumption and just not apologise.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE




----------



## La Parka

Stinger Fan said:


> I have no clue what the hell is going on in the world today .


This video is the rights version of "man makes rape joke and is now a rape apologist" 


I don't know how an Anti-SJW rag can't see that.


----------



## DOPA

http://mashable.com/2017/01/09/russ...ght/?utm_cid=mash-com-fb-uk-link#rd0viuKobmqI



> *Russian embassy tweets an alt-right meme to troll the British government*
> 
> The Russian Embassy in the UK is really stepping up its online trolling game.
> 
> After using a meme of a duckling with the word "Lame" in response to U.S. President Barack Obama's sanctions against Russia, the embassy's verified UK Twitter account had a go at pundits who criticised a possible Russia-U.S. thaw in relations.
> 
> In doing so, the embassy used the infamous Pepe the Frog cartoon, which in September was added to the Anti-Defamation League (ADL)'s database of hate symbols:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The internet meme, created by cartoonist Matt Furie back in 2005, was adopted by neo-Nazis and serves as an icon of the so-called alt-right movement.
> 
> The ADL identified the image as a cartoon character "used by haters on social media to suggest racist, anti-Semitic or other bigoted notions, as a hate symbol."
> 
> Though the image did not originally represent hateful views, it eventually evolved into depictions of the frog portrayed with a "Hitler-like moustache, wearing a yarmulke or a Klan hood."
> 
> While Trump disavowed the alt-right, he did re-tweet a caricature depicting him as Pepe the Frog in October 2015, with the caption "You Can't Stump the Trump":
> 
> While the Russian embassy has been particularly active in their trolling of the Western governments, people on Twitter were stunned to see an alt-right symbol used by an official embassy's Twitter account:


This is so funny :lmao. And they are still politicizing a fucking frog and associating it with a hate symbol :lmao.

I don't think these people realize just how idiotic they look.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Stephen90

She's back can't wait for her to get destroyed again

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/818501085384024067


----------



## stevefox1200

I FUCKING HATE THIS TWITTER POLITICAL SHIT 

The days of bold "don't wait for the translation!" have been replaced with politicians posting "DANK MEMES" at each other, its the fucking worst

leave twitter to the plebs and do your politics in a hotel conference room guarded by in men in suits and black shades, you know make it look cool and shit


----------



## Pratchett

virus21 said:


>


This is some bullshit. If she is so bothered about the Girl Scouts not teaching enough leadership skills, she can join the Venture Scouts after she turns 14, which takes both boys and girls and focuses on those areas. But no, she wants attention for herself and is probably being encouraged in all this.

And surely, it can't be a bad idea to mix teenage boys and girls and send them out camping overnight in the woods together. There is nothing untoward that could EVER come from doing that. [/sarcasm]


----------



## Reaper

Yeah. The so called cult of victimhood has definitely become the abuser.

I have nothing but disdain for the majority of modern day atheists.


----------



## DesolationRow

@AryaDark @Beatles123 @CamillePunk @Carte Blanche @The Dazzler @L-DOPA @Miss Sally @Pratchett @samizayn @virus21

http://www.blacklistednews.com/PC_s...om_university_syllabus/56212/0/38/38/Y/M.html



> PC students demand white philosophers including Plato and Descartes be dropped from university syllabus
> 
> They are titans of philosophy, without whose work an understanding of the subject is all but inconceivable.
> 
> But now students at a University of London college are demanding that such seminal figures as Plato, Descartes, Immanuel Kant and Bertrand Russell should be largely dropped from the curriculum simply because they are white.
> 
> These may be the names that underpin civilisation, yet the student union at the world-renowned School of Oriental and African Studies (SOAS) is insisting that when studying philosophy ‘the majority of philosophers on our courses’ should be from Africa and Asia.
> 
> The students say it is in order to ‘decolonise’ the ‘white institution’ that is their college.
> 
> Last night philosopher Sir Roger Scruton lambasted the union’s demand, saying: ‘This suggests ignorance and a determination not to overcome that ignorance. You can’t rule out a whole area of intellectual endeavour without having investigated it and clearly they haven’t investigated what they mean by white philosophy. If they think there is a colonial context from which Kant’s Critique of Pure Reason arose, I would like to hear it.’
> 
> The vice-chancellor of Buckingham University Sir Anthony Seldon said: ‘There is a real danger political correctness is getting out of control. We need to understand the world as it was and not to rewrite history as some might like it to have been.’


Complete story follows the link provided; even if the _Daily Mail_ misreports on a regular basis, this development has been backed up by several independent sources elsewhere.


----------



## CamillePunk

> The internet meme, created by cartoonist Matt Furie back in 2005, *was adopted by neo-Nazis* and serves as an icon of the so-called alt-right movement.


Omg you guys Pepe got adopted.


----------



## Goku

DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark @Beatles123 @CamillePunk @Carte Blanche @The Dazzler @L-DOPA @Miss Sally @Pratchett @samizayn @virus21
> 
> http://www.blacklistednews.com/PC_s...om_university_syllabus/56212/0/38/38/Y/M.html
> 
> 
> 
> Complete story follows the link provided; even if the _Daily Mail_ misreports on a regular basis, this development has been backed up by several independent sources elsewhere.


even philosophy students :done


----------



## MrMister

Egyptians aren't dark skinned Africans. Yes, even ancient Egyptians. Now they don't look Danish either of course...:max

Also Plato isn't being eliminated from philosophy. Obviously this isn't going to happen.

Lily Allen is a known idiot. Fortunately she's just a singer so it doesn't matter if she's an idiot.


----------



## DOPA

DesolationRow said:


> http://www.blacklistednews.com/PC_s...om_university_syllabus/56212/0/38/38/Y/M.html
> 
> 
> 
> Complete story follows the link provided; even if the _Daily Mail_ misreports on a regular basis, this development has been backed up by several independent sources elsewhere.



:lmao UCL.

To think it wasn't that many years ago I took a couple of philosophy classes in my first year of uni and studied Plato and Aristotle. Now these idiots are trying to get them banned because they are colonial :lmao. I don't think they understand that they were around BEFORE the time period which they are so concerned about.

I'm encouraged by the backlash by these professors however. Hopefully they just tell the SJW children to shut the fuck up and stop trying to make UCL into a safe space rather than academic one.

Amazing by the way how many people are now incapable of critical thinking...


----------



## 777

Philosophy (from Greek φιλοσοφία, philosophia, literally "love of wisdom") is the study of general and fundamental problems concerning matters such as existence, knowledge, values, reason, mind, and language.

...and they advocate for ignorance instead...who's teaching these children?


----------



## Reaper

I thought the Muslims invented philosophy along with everything else in the universe. Who are these GREEKS you speak of?



yeahbaby! said:


> Well it is kinda sexist, but he should have more gumption and just not apologise.


The only sexism here is assuming that in a match between men and girls, the score would be 5-0 and not 50-0.


----------



## samizayn

DesolationRow said:


> Complete story follows the link provided; even if the _Daily Mail_ misreports on a regular basis, this development has been backed up by several independent sources elsewhere.


lmao this was brought up when I went and toured SOAS iirc. The name is pretty much an historical vestige unfortunately, but I don't actually blame them wanting an African/Asian slant to the course.


----------



## Simply Flawless

> But now students at a University of London college are demanding that such seminal figures as Plato, Descartes, Immanuel Kant and Bertrand Russell should be largely dropped from the curriculum simply because they are white.


:booklel

Can these idiots just shut the fuck up already. If they don't like it don't study them then why deprive others because they're utter plebs


----------



## whelp

samizayn said:


> lmao this was brought up when I went and toured SOAS iirc. The name is pretty much an historical vestige unfortunately, but I don't actually blame them wanting an African/Asian slant to the course.


a slant is one thing but removing philosophers teachings from the course because of skin colour is racist.

you simply can't paint it any other way.

was Einstein correct because he was white or because he was right?

was Nelson Mandela right because he was Black or because he was right?


----------



## Stinger Fan

MrMister said:


> Egyptians aren't dark skinned Africans. Yes, even ancient Egyptians. Now they don't look Danish either of course...:max
> 
> Also Plato isn't being eliminated from philosophy. Obviously this isn't going to happen.
> 
> Lily Allen is a known idiot. Fortunately she's just a singer so it doesn't matter if she's an idiot.


You shouldn't say that about Egyptians, you'll be labelled a "suspected white supremacist"


----------



## virus21




----------



## deepelemblues

i feel like i'm starting to get a little overexposed to sargon of akkad

maybe it's his accent i dunno


----------



## yeahbaby!

whelp said:


> a slant is one thing but removing philosophers teachings from the course because of skin colour is racist.
> 
> you simply can't paint it any other way.
> 
> was Einstein correct because he was white or because he was right?
> 
> was Nelson Mandela right because he was Black or because he was right?


Nelson Mandela was a better dancer and that can't be denied. Call me racist but they just tend to have a bit more rhythm.


----------



## samizayn

whelp said:


> a slant is one thing but removing philosophers teachings from the course because of skin colour is racist.
> 
> you simply can't paint it any other way.
> 
> was Einstein correct because he was white or because he was right?
> 
> was Nelson Mandela right because he was Black or because he was right?


In the flimsiest of manners, perhaps. These people have chosen to go to a school thatprides itself on specialising in Oriental and African studies - or is that specialised focus racist, too? The students want to see a course that reflects that, no idea why you're talking about "correct" as if they're reading mathematics or something. The whole point of philosophy is contrasting diverse ways of viewing the world. A decent philosophy course based on Plato and Descartes you can find at any school in the world. A course featuring... Confucious and guys like that is rare to nonexistent. And considering SOAS have a world class archive of resources based on the areas, and an abundance of specialised faculty, there's not really an excuse to have these people heavily featured in the course material.


----------



## stevefox1200

samizayn said:


> In the flimsiest of manners, perhaps. These people have chosen to go to a school thatprides itself on specialising in Oriental and African studies - or is that specialised focus racist, too? The students want to see a course that reflects that, no idea why you're talking about "correct" as if they're reading mathematics or something. The whole point of philosophy is contrasting diverse ways of viewing the world. A decent philosophy course based on Plato and Descartes you can find at any school in the world. A course featuring... Confucious and guys like that is rare to nonexistent. And considering SOAS have a world class archive of resources based on the areas, and an abundance of specialised faculty, there's not really an excuse to have these people heavily featured in the course material.


That's more regional than anything

Even children in the Chinese area are taught Confucious and even their modern society is based on it 

I wonder how the type students who take philosophy would like eastern philosophy as most of its very conservative and to most western ears would seem very stuffy and hostel without proper context


----------



## samizayn

stevefox1200 said:


> That's more regional than anything
> 
> Even children in the Chinese area are taught Confucious and even their modern society is based on it
> 
> I wonder how the type students who take philosophy would like eastern philosophy as most of its very conservative and to most western ears would seem very stuffy and *hostel *without proper context


Do you mean hostile? If so, that's exactly why we have to expose students to these kinds of things. I feel like the majority of Western (American) social problems these days are caused by the fact that people fail to understand that not everyone will think similarly to you, but this doesn't make them awful. All the better if the non-Western philosophical ideas unsettle them. That they are willing and eager to be exposed to material like this is a lot more promising than most things you will hear of present-day undergraduates.

And yes, it is a regional thing, but the wonderful thing about living in 2017 and going to schools like these with near infinite resources, is that it doesn't have to be. It is perfectly feasible for them to want to learn material that is of a different global context, and it is likely a more enriching experience to boot.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

If it's a School of Oriental and African studies, why doesn't the curriculum reflect that? It starts to make sense when you piece it together and I'm normally against a lot of what modern college students are rallying behind (largely because they're being such whiny babies about it). For example, if I'm going to a school specializing in European studies and they have a philosophy course, then don't give me Confucius, Laozi, Cheng Yi, and Mencius. :shrug

You can give me Plato, Voltaire, Socrates, and Nietzsche, though. :mj


----------



## Miss Sally

samizayn said:


> Do you mean hostile? If so, that's exactly why we have to expose students to these kinds of things. I feel like the majority of Western (American) social problems these days are caused by the fact that people fail to understand that not everyone will think similarly to you, but this doesn't make them awful. All the better if the non-Western philosophical ideas unsettle them. That they are willing and eager to be exposed to material like this is a lot more promising than most things you will hear of present-day undergraduates.
> 
> And yes, it is a regional thing, but the wonderful thing about living in 2017 and going to schools like these with near infinite resources, is that it doesn't have to be. It is perfectly feasible for them to want to learn material that is of a different global context, and it is likely a more enriching experience to boot.


Considering the fact that these students like safe spaces, they may retaliate against anything that is unsettling.


----------



## Reaper

They can cannibalize their curricula all they want because all most of these people will likely ever contribute to my life is sugar in my coffee cup.


----------



## whelp

yeahbaby! said:


> Nelson Mandela was a better dancer and that can't be denied. Call me racist but they just tend to have a bit more rhythm.


well played sir!



samizayn said:


> In the flimsiest of manners, perhaps. These people have chosen to go to a school that prides itself on specialising in Oriental and African studies - or is that specialised focus racist, too? The students want to see a course that reflects that, no idea why you're talking about "correct" as if they're reading mathematics or something. The whole point of philosophy is contrasting diverse ways of viewing the world. A decent philosophy course based on Plato and Descartes you can find at any school in the world. A course featuring... Confucious and guys like that is rare to nonexistent. And considering SOAS have a world class archive of resources based on the areas, and an abundance of specialised faculty, there's not really an excuse to have these people heavily featured in the course material.


personally i find the whole idea of a course dedicated to a particular group of people with the same skin colour a tad unsettling, do all black folks have the same life experiences? i would say not. 

the examples given weren't supposed to be as (forgive the pun...) black & white as i presented them, maybe i didn't make the point very well. whether someone is white, black, asian and so on shouldn't be a factor in whether they are studied. sure you need to know where they are coming from as it were but to say someones experiences & potential conclusions are more valid, because of skin colour is to me at least, absurd.

plenty of people from all races are intelligent and articulate, plenty are also idiots and dumbasses. for me at least if you start focusing on a particular group to the exclusion of all others then you start having issues.

you said it yourself, Diverse, we should be learning everything!


----------



## samizayn

Miss Sally said:


> Considering the fact that these students like safe spaces, they may retaliate against anything that is unsettling.


Not if they asked for it themselves.

And also, generally speaking, I find that certain attitudes are given far more leeway and considered part of "diversity" when they come from nonwhite cultures. I think I've seen you make light of the fact when it comes to Westerners and Islam.


whelp said:


> personally i find the whole idea of a course dedicated to a particular group of people with the same skin colour a tad unsettling, do all black folks have the same life experiences? i would say not.
> 
> the examples given weren't supposed to be as (forgive the pun...) black & white as i presented them, maybe i didn't make the point very well. whether someone is white, black, asian and so on shouldn't be a factor in whether they are studied. sure you need to know where they are coming from as it were but to say someones experiences & potential conclusions are *more valid*, because of skin colour is to me at least, absurd.
> 
> plenty of people from all races are intelligent and articulate, plenty are also idiots and dumbasses. for me at least if you start focusing on a particular group to the exclusion of all others then you start having issues.
> 
> you said it yourself, Diverse, we should be learning everything!


That's what I'm trying to stress. This doesn't have to do with any set of philosophers being more or less valid. It's to do with the fact that their ideas should be taken into consideration purely because they are different. Understand that it's the *cultural *aspects that make people focus and specialise in non-Western societies, not just the fact that they look different. Different cultures bring about different ways of thinking, and of living. 

The students might find that the ideas are different and hold more truth than those of the traditional philosophers. Conversely, they might find the ideas different and also completely absurd. The crucial thing is that these ideas are entered into the mix in the first place. How the students receive them is aa different matter entirely, but the one thing that is absoluly certain is it will make them better thinkers. Not as a result of any philosopher being objectively better or worse, but because (I cannot stress this enough) engaging ideas that are different to what you are regularly exposed will have that effect.


----------



## Reaper

This defines pretty much the entire ideological spectrum of SJW's. 

*Not sure if this is actually a Confucius quote, but whoever said it makes perfect sense.


----------



## Reaper

:wtf


----------



## Kabraxal

Carte Blanche said:


> :wtf


Hope there is no jail sentence or we have to lock up everyone. Fuck sake people are stupid.


----------



## yeahbaby!

wut is happening


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Carte Blanche said:


> This defines pretty much the entire ideological spectrum of SJW's.
> 
> *Not sure if this is actually a Confucius quote, but whoever said it makes perfect sense.


Confucius 2300 years ahead of the curve. Mah man! :banderas


----------



## virus21

yeahbaby! said:


> wut is happening


Great levels of stupidity. Or just modern feminism. Pretty much the same thing at this point


----------



## deepelemblues

that bald dude looking away rofl


----------



## Simply Flawless

Carte Blanche said:


> :wtf


Not enough face palms for this retarded viewpoint


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak

Carte Blanche said:


> :wtf


Wouldn't being forced to have sex with someone for whatever reason be rape it self? What if a obese man said that a woman.... Those same people would scream rape. 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oxidamus

Let's get some discussion back up in this thread. :mj

What do the fine folks who regular this thread think about paedophilia? The blanket term, of "adult attracted to someone under the age of consent" by the way.

Please respawn.


----------



## Cooper09

Peodophilia is digusting. Regardless of it being a sickening crime, how the fuck can you get turned on by a naked 4 year old? 

I'm kind of glad that lefties are pushing hard on 'peodophile rights' because this will be the straw that people will finally wake up and say 'fuck these people' and push more support to the right.


----------



## Reaper

Oxi X.O. said:


> Let's get some discussion back up in this thread. :mj
> 
> What do the fine folks who regular this thread* think about paedophilia*? The blanket term, of "adult attracted to someone under the age of consent" by the way.
> 
> Please respawn.


Punishable by death.


----------



## Neuron

I'm sure there's someone out there dumb enough to believe it, but I'm pretty sure that reverse rape post is a poe guys. That pic is great boner killer material tho.



Oxi X.O. said:


> Let's get some discussion back up in this thread. :mj
> 
> What do the fine folks who regular this thread think about paedophilia? The blanket term, of "adult attracted to someone under the age of consent" by the way.
> 
> Please respawn.


Mentally ill people that should be kept far away from any children and mainstream society in general. If the theories floating around in the right wingosphere turn out to be true, and certain left-wing establishments start pushing "pedo acceptance", I could see a Francoesqe figure popping up and gaining support to remove the people that propagate it.


----------



## 777

I'm pretty lenient when it comes to the 'shades of grey' on pedophilia, in terms of say a 21-year-old dating a 16 or 17 year-old or some similar situation. Outside of that, there's no excuses.


----------



## Pratchett

Oxi X.O. said:


> Let's get some discussion back up in this thread. :mj
> 
> What do the fine folks who regular this thread think about paedophilia? The blanket term, of "adult attracted to someone under the age of consent" by the way.
> 
> Please respawn.


I find it to be inexcusable. There is no reason I can fathom where it becomes appropriate for an adult to sexually engage a child who does not have the emotional, intellectual or physical maturity to reciprocate that act. And in this case I am referring to those children well under the age of consent. Like @Carte Blanche stated, I would have no problem eliminating individuals with those desires from the gene pool if they act on those impulses.


----------



## Miss Sally

Oxi X.O. said:


> Let's get some discussion back up in this thread. :mj
> 
> What do the fine folks who regular this thread think about paedophilia? The blanket term, of "adult attracted to someone under the age of consent" by the way.
> 
> Please respawn.


----------



## blackholeson

*I call them child rapists. The fuck is this politically correct term of Pedophile?*


----------



## yeahbaby!

Cooper09 said:


> I'm kind of glad that lefties are pushing hard on 'peodophile rights' because this will be the straw that people will finally wake up and say 'fuck these people' and push more support to the right.


So glad you brought it up. I live in bit of a leftie area unfortunately, it stinks of socialist wealth redistribution ofcourse and it's teeming with fat neo-feminazi's wearing Lena Dunham t-shirts and Beta Cucks in tanned slacks constantly trying to shove pamphlets about pedophile rights into my face and holding 'Pedo's are People Too' rallies all over the place. They make me sick.


----------



## stevefox1200

One thing I have personally found humorous is the latest mad dash to "claim" cultures and historical figures as your own 

Almost every culture had a "high-point" where they ruled all the territory they knew about and some people can get over it 

of course millennia of cross breeding means you have as much in common to your favorite king as your dog

still watch as various Europeans argue over who had the "greatest empire" and who "ruined it", middle eastern claim all development, various east Asian nations argue who stole what from who, and white and black Americans try to prove that they were ancient Romans and Egyptians and someone (usually the jews) stole "their history"


----------



## Oxidamus

Cooper09 said:


> Peodophilia is digusting. Regardless of it being a sickening crime, how the fuck can you get turned on by a naked 4 year old?
> 
> I'm kind of glad that lefties are pushing hard on 'peodophile rights' because this will be the straw that people will finally wake up and say 'fuck these people' and push more support to the right.





Carte Blanche said:


> Punishable by death.





Pratchett said:


> I find it to be inexcusable. There is no reason I can fathom where it becomes appropriate for an adult to sexually engage a child who does not have the emotional, intellectual or physical maturity to reciprocate that act. And in this case I am referring to those children well under the age of consent. Like @Carte Blanche stated, I would have no problem eliminating individuals with those desires from the gene pool if they act on those impulses.





Miss Sally said:


>





blackholeson said:


> *I call them child rapists. The fuck is this politically correct term of Pedophile?*


Aren't you guys - and most if not all conservatives that are pro-free speech - against the concept of thoughtcrimes? :mj

Props to Pratch and @Neuron for differentiating a paedophile from a child rapist.

Also @777 that is my main gripe against the use of "paedophile" as a blanket term.


----------



## Pratchett

Oxi X.O. said:


> Aren't you guys - and most if not all conservatives that are pro-free speech - against the concept of thoughtcrimes? :mj
> 
> Props to Pratch and @Neuron for differentiating a paedophile from a child rapist.
> 
> Also @777 that is my main gripe against the use of "paedophile" as a blanket term.


This is why I pointed out that I would eliminate those individuals who acted on their desires to have sex with children. And by children, I would generally mean those under the age of 12. That is not to say that anyone over that age should be free game, but to me a pedophile is someone that is attracted to very young and 'innocent' children. I could accept that it is a problem in the wiring of their brain, but that does not excuse them from doing something that is clearly not acceptable. A person might want to commit murder, and indeed they might plan it out and fantasize about it in every detail. But if they never hurt anybody and live it out, there is no reason to prosecute them for that. Similarly, if a person finds young children attractive and fantasizes about them, I find that to be disturbing and repugnant. But that is not something to prosecute them for. Unless they act on those urges, which for me signals that the time has come for this person to go. Permanently.


----------



## Lunatic Fringe

Just think of the MILLIONS of "micro-aggressions" that must be in this thread . . . Let's all run to the "Safe Space" and have some cookies and milk !!!


----------



## deepelemblues

Oxi X.O. said:


> Aren't you guys - and most if not all conservatives that are pro-free speech - against the concept of thoughtcrimes? :mj


How is having sex with a child a thoughtcrime?

Now if someone says that people who are sexually attracted to children but have never had any kind of sexual contact with one should be punished, yeah, that'd be wrong. But when people see "pedophile" they aren't thinking 'someone who wants to have sex with children' they're thinking 'someone who already has HAD sex with children.'


----------



## Oxidamus

deepelemblues said:


> How is having sex with a child a thoughtcrime?
> 
> Now if someone says that people who are sexually attracted to children but have never had any kind of sexual contact with one should be punished, yeah, that'd be wrong. But when people see "pedophile" they aren't thinking 'someone who wants to have sex with children' they're thinking 'someone who already has HAD sex with children.'


Because like you said, it's not having sex with children, it's having the fucked up brain that makes people want to. Thinking/fantasising about it isn't doing it. No one is harmed. Why do people inherently have such a belief that someone who even thinks that way needs to be murdered for doing nothing, and why is it socially acceptable? Plus as always you have to question exactly what a "paedophile" is since it's a blanket term for children and anyone under whatever the age of consent someone is in a square on the map.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Oxi X.O. said:


> What do the fine folks who regular this thread think about paedophilia? The blanket term, of "adult attracted to someone *under the age of consent*" by the way.


Well, in South Korea, wanting to have sex with an 18 or 19 year old would make you a pedophile if we use that description.

As for pedophilia, which is sexual attraction to prebuscent children, it is a mental illness but most people don't understand it as such. It's not really a choice somebody makes, in the same way you can't chose to be OCD or have anxiety disorder. The problem is, in most people's minds being a pedophile = being a violent criminal, regardless of whether or not the person in question is actually committing any crimes, so people who suffer from the condition have to deal with it on their own, because most people don't want to come out as a pedophile. 

I have no sympathy for people who commit violent crimes, but I do have sympathy for people with mental disorders.



blackholeson said:


> *I call them child rapists. The fuck is this politically correct term of Pedophile?*



Because they aren't the same thing.



Oxi X.O. said:


> Aren't you guys - and most if not all conservatives that are pro-free speech - against the concept of thoughtcrimes? :mj



Oxi is woke :mark:


----------



## Oxidamus

MillionDollarProns said:


> Well, in South Korea, wanting to have sex with an 18 or 19 year old would make you a pedophile if we use that description.
> 
> As for pedophilia, which is sexual attraction to prebuscent children, it is a mental illness but most people don't understand it as such. It's not really a choice somebody makes, in the same way you can't chose to be OCD or have anxiety disorder. The problem is, in most people's minds being a pedophile = being a violent criminal, regardless of whether or not the person in question is actually committing any crimes, so people who suffer from the condition have to deal with it on their own, because most people don't want to come out as a pedophile.
> 
> I have no sympathy for people who commit violent crimes, but I do have sympathy for people with mental disorders.


WOKE AF. :drose

People who have talked with me about this in the past know my biggest issue is the age of consent of [insert state/country here] dictating what people find morally acceptable despite those ages changing when you travel just a few miles away, and not being based on anything.

I am almost entirely sure the law punishes people who have sexual relations with children say, 10-13 harder than they do punish those who have sexual relations with teenagers say 15-17 (assuming the AOC is 18 here), which is how it should work, but to blanket-term all people with a genuine mental illness as criminals for *thinking* something is illogical and unfair. And conservatives would say that about a lot of things but act this way, along with a lot of liberals, when they have their own lapses in logic.


----------



## deepelemblues

Oxi X.O. said:


> Because like you said, it's not having sex with children, it's having the fucked up brain that makes people want to. Thinking/fantasising about it isn't doing it. No one is harmed. Why do people inherently have such a belief that someone who even thinks that way needs to be murdered for doing nothing, and why is it socially acceptable? Plus as always you have to question exactly what a "paedophile" is since it's a blanket term for children and anyone under whatever the age of consent someone is in a square on the map.


hop in a time machine and go back to any time before about 200 years ago and ask the people back then why they were generally so chill about adults diddling children 

don't know what else to tell you :draper2

oh and blame christianity too, the whole individual liberty / conscience / dignity / don't exploit others / free will thing that christianity popularized replaced the whole will of the gods thing that was the cultural justification for child diddling and a lot of other shit that is seen as fucked up today


----------



## Oxidamus

deepelemblues said:


> hop in a time machine and go back to any time before about 200 years ago and ask the people back then why they were generally so chill about adults diddling children
> 
> don't know what else to tell you :draper2
> 
> oh and blame christianity too, the whole individual liberty / conscience / dignity / don't exploit others / free will thing that christianity popularized replaced the whole will of the gods thing that was the cultural justification for child diddling and a lot of other shit that is seen as fucked up today


What about 400 years ago where young teens were married off to men in their early 30s?

No one is defending adults "diddling children" idk why you are forcing that strawman.


----------



## Reaper

I see no inherent conflict with making an exception for pedophiles just as I don't see one for preventative measures against terrorists and future crimes. I don't care much for the changing definition of pedophilia from a perverse and dangerous fetish to mental illness. Show me proof of why it's a mental illness with neuroscience and not just some random hippie's so-called "expert" opinion. Facts over conjecture. Secondly, I've always been ok with rounding up gang members, mafia members, terrorists and that ilk and I have no conflict at all in lumping pedophiles in that category. The last thing I want is a society where their existence is made easy or comfortable for them, and they should feel as much as as possible as a preventative measure. 

Also in was well aware that this was a question designed to force certain responses and Oxi I don't give a fuck about the liberal opinion on this or whether or not you want me to extend my freedom of thought to pedophiles or not and I decided not to. 

Crime prevention includes preemptive control. Rounding up pedophiles, shaming and persecuting them is an important method of keeping them under control and should be allowable in the name of preventative measures. 

I've also never been against preemptive round ups of potential criminals such as potential ISIS recruits. Why else do you think I oppose islamists and refugees?

Next you're gonna say that radicalization and stopping a terrorist who hasn't yet strapped a bomb you himself is punishment of a thought crime. 

Well I don't want to live in a world where we don't take any preventative measures at all. I left that world behind and you only indulge in this wastage of extension of empathy because you're much too privileged to see the consequences of the harm of lack of preventative measures. 

My entire point. It's ok to make reasonable distinctions based on the reasonable potential of harm and pedophiles are likely to get triggered to act at some point so it's better to do everything possible to keep that from happening. 

And no. I don't really think that people who haven't yet raped a child should be put to death. I think they should be hounded and reminded that they're potentially dangerous people. Should we round them and track them like potential terrorists in order to prevent crimes against children? I think so. I see no distinction between a potential terrorist and a pedophile. But I do think that the act of child rape should carry a death penalty and making of and distribution of child porn should be a life sentence.


----------



## Oxidamus

Carte Blanche said:


> I see no inherent conflict with making an exception for pedophiles just as I don't see one for preventative measures against terrorists and future crimes. I don't care much for the changing definition of pedophilia from a perverse and dangerous fetish to mental illness. *Show me proof of why it's a mental illness with neuroscience and not just some random hippie's so-called "expert" opinion*. Facts over conjecture. Secondly, I've always been ok with rounding up gang members, mafia members, terrorists and that ilk and I have no conflict at all in lumping pedophiles in that category. The last thing I want is a society where their existence is made easy or comfortable for them, and they should feel as much as as possible as a preventative measure.


Well, on one hand you could argue that sex is natural and can be for fun, yet we treat it as something "sacred", and that if it weren't for centuries of organised religion we wouldn't look at it as such. I don't subscribe to that. What I subscribe to is the idea that being sexually attracted to human beings that aren't capable of reproduction is clearly not right, add to that the fact that they're not of an age where they can make genuine decisions (which is what everyone agrees on). Those are, at least, facts.

I find a fetish is just a state of mind. The same as a mental illness. Except, a mental illness is something that can limit your life, or cause harm to yourself or others. A foot fetish would be comparable to paedophilia in the sense that, it's just how your brain works, but acting on your fetish of feet isn't going to harm yourself or others.



> Also in was well aware that this was a question designed to force certain responses and Oxi I don't give a fuck about the liberal opinion on this or whether or not you want me to extend my freedom of thought to pedophiles or not and I decided not to.


Indeed it was, I thought that was obvious enough. :mj



> Crime prevention includes preemptive control. Rounding up pedophiles, shaming and persecuting them is an important method of keeping them under control and should be allowable in the name of preventative measures.
> 
> I've also never been against preemptive round ups of potential criminals such as potential ISIS recruits. Why else do you think I oppose islamists and refugees?


Here's where you're applying action to thought. And you're applying rules you would only apply to willful thought, to unwillful thought.
For example, you could say that someone who _thinks_ about joining a terrorist group deserves to be investigated (and I agree). But the difference here is that is willful thought. They made the decision to look into it, think about it, etc. It was up to them. With paedophilia etc, I would say most of these people know it's wrong (and I would also say the vast majority don't act on it), but it's not willful thought.



> Next you're gonna say that radicalization and stopping a terrorist who hasn't yet strapped a bomb you himself is punishment of a thought crime.


Again, totally different, and very complicated in comparison.
If you have a potential terrorist looking up videos, guides, whatever, into say, making bombs. Yea, investigate that shit.
The same if you have someone intentionally looking up pictures or videos of underaged people. Investigate that shit too.



> Well I don't want to live in a world where we don't take any preventative measures at all. I left that world behind and you only indulge in this wastage of extension of empathy because you're much too privileged to see the consequences of the harm of lack of preventative measures.


?????



> My entire point. It's ok to make reasonable distinctions based on the reasonable potential of harm and pedophiles are likely to get triggered to act at some point so it's better to do everything possible to keep that from happening.
> 
> And no. I don't really think that people who haven't yet raped a child should be put to death. I think they should be hounded and reminded that they're potentially dangerous people. Should we round them and track them like potential terrorists in order to prevent crimes against children? I think so. I see no distinction between a potential terrorist and a pedophile. But I do think that the act of child rape should carry a death penalty and making of and distribution of child porn should be a life sentence.


I don't think they need to be 'hounded and reminded' when people immediately tie "child rapist" to the word "paedophile" like you see here and just about everywhere else. It genuinely seems among average people, putting the bullet in the head of someone for being a paedophile (not a child rapist) would be scary enough.


At least you are consistent with policing thought. I disagree with it, but you are consistent and that's my main issue hence why I asked the question. :side:


----------



## Genking48

The difference between pedophile and a grownup attracted the young children is a tricky one.

It may be kind of like the feminist viewpoint in that if you are a man and attracted to a woman you are a potential rapist I guess.

You should probably keep an eye on them, but then again how do you do that, don't think anyone is gonna go out and be like "yeah, I'm attracted to children".


----------



## DOPA

The whole discussion surrounding Pedophilia is a weird one because it is both easy and difficult at the same time.

On the one hand, I don't think anyone would disagree that hitting on and having sex with 12-13 year old or under is just plain morally wrong. And I do not justify anyone taking action in doing that, they get absolutely no sympathy from me whatsoever. Of course anyone who acts on their compulsions in this regard should be punished and punished severely.

On the other hand though, the whole issue of age consent laws is a tricky one and is different in a lot of countries. Whilst in the US it's 18 (I believe, someone can correct me if I'm wrong), in the UK it's 16 and in Portugal it's as young as 14. There is no consensus on this and begs the question, how do you handle such situations when it comes to sex with teenagers 14 and up? Is it wrong for example for an 18 year old guy to have sex with a 14 year old girl? In that situation it is tricky, it is only 4 years apart and people mature at different ages. Some 14 year olds are more mature and more responsible than 18 year olds when it comes to the issue of sex. Some people aren't even responsible in their 20's :lol. So it is tricky situation. My view has always been say for example in the UK a 16 year old guy has sex with say a 14/15 year old girl that he should not be punished simply because of the age of consent. He clearly isn't a pedophile and there is only a 1 or 2 year old gap. If for example though we had let's say a 25-30 year old going after a 14 or 15 year old then that really truthfully be told shouldn't be excused because that person is clearly a grown adult whereas the other person involved is a teenager.

I don't believe in thought police, never have and never will. I've never seen pedophilia as a mental illness either though because it gives the excuse for the pedophile to act out his sick fetishes and use the "mental illness" as an excuse. The truth is unlike something like schizophrenia or bipolar disorder, the pedophile is in control of his actions and knows exactly what he is doing. He is acting out on his impulses and it should not excused.

At the same time though, if someone happens to be attracted to children but does not act out on it, should we really punish someone for merely having attraction? I don't think it is right to punish someone as a criminal simply for the thoughts inside their head which we would all agree are wrong. Now if there was clear substantial evidence that he is planning to groom a child or if there is physical evidence of his pedophilia such as having child pornography on his computer, that would be different and should be punished (though not as severely in the case of child porn imo) but he shouldn't be punished simply for admitting his attraction (if that were ever to happen).

It is hard to know what to do in that situation, rehabilitation almost sounds like a dirty word in this scenario because of the implications of accepting someone for having the pedophilia that they have but until we try the idea of counselling or what not to people who have not acted out their impulses, we will never know. Again, this is why this is both easy and difficult to deal with.


----------



## DOPA




----------



## 777

It pleases me to see folk drawing the distinction between fantasy and reality. 

It's like watching 'anal' porn. Sure it might be a great fantasy, but the reality is usually more trouble than it's worth. Or you could extend that thought to fidelity in general, thinking someone is attractive means absolutely nothing until you act on it.

As a deep thinker I have a harder time relating to people who lack impulse control. Not that I don't understand, but it's not how I choose to operate and I find myself having to work around other peoples bullshit.


----------



## Reaper

http://legalinsurrection.com/2017/01/youtube-has-removed-legal-insurrections-channel/



> YouTube took down Legal Insurrection’s Channel without any prior notice based on “multiple third-party claims of copyright infringement,” but we never received any claims of infringement.
> We have lost hundreds of videos, including a lot of original content on important news subjects. You now will see disabled videos in hundreds of our posts.
> I have no idea what the supposedly offending videos are. We are pretty careful when it comes to copyright, so I’m suspecting that someone about whom we posted a video made the claims.
> We’ve filed the appeal forms, but if anyone has a contact at YouTube, I’d appreciate the help. Please email me.
> 
> 
> *UPDATE 1-13-2017 9:50 a.m.* — I just received notice from YouTube that the copyright claims were filed by the Modern Language Association based on excerpts of audio of pro- and anti-Israel speakers at the MLA Annual Meeting we reported on in this post, Massive DEFEAT for BDS at Modern Language Association.
> We intend to fight this both at the YouTube and legal level. It is highly questionable that MLA owns the copyright for oral presentations at the Annual Meeting, and even if it did, the limited excerpts we used from the nearly 2-hour video posted by MLA on YouTube are well-within fair use. What I think is really going on here is that anti-Israel activists at MLA complained to MLA that MLA had posted the audio on YouTube. MLA took down its own 2-hour video and now seeks to silence our reporting.


I have no idea who these people are and I haven't seen any of their videos, so I'm impartial on the content nor defending it. But I'm pretty sure that a channel that claims that they're a political commentary group is immune from any copyright strikes based on fair use laws.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE




----------



## Martins

L-DOPA said:


> If for example though we had let's say a 25-30 year old going after a 14 or 15 year old then that really truthfully be told shouldn't be excused because that person is clearly a grown adult whereas the other person involved is a teenager.


Man oh man, this takes me back :lol

Coming from a more rural Portugal, I remember a friend of mine from high school who started dating her current-husband-and-father-of-her-child when she was 14 or 15, him being 25 at the time. Weirded me the fuck out, but plenty of people didn't see anything strange with that, her parents loved him, and what not. He's a cool dude for what it's worth (and maturity-wise they were about even, truth be told), but it was still strange to me.

Was honestly more weirded out with another girl I knew who started dating this guy when she was 12 and he was 18. I do (want to) believe in urban areas this is much more uncommon (though it was nowhere near the norm back where I lived either), but I've seen my fair share of "relationships" with huge age gaps back home, most of them when the girls were still minors.


----------



## CamillePunk

@DesolationRow @Carte Blanche @Pratchett @AryaDark @Sincere @Fringe @Miss Sally @virus21 @Goku @Beatles123 @MillionDollarProns @Lumpy McRighteous @Neuron @The Absolute



L-DOPA said:


>


:lmao This is so worth watching. Hilarious and on-point as fuck.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

*Cringe*


----------



## DOPA

Martins said:


> Man oh man, this takes me back :lol
> 
> Coming from a more rural Portugal, I remember a friend of mine from high school who started dating her current-husband-and-father-of-her-child when she was 14 or 15, him being 25 at the time. Weirded me the fuck out, but plenty of people didn't see anything strange with that, her parents loved him, and what not. He's a cool dude for what it's worth (and maturity-wise they were about even, truth be told), but it was still strange to me.
> 
> Was honestly more weirded out with another girl I knew who started dating this guy when she was 12 and he was 18. I do (want to) believe in urban areas this is much more uncommon (though it was nowhere near the norm back where I lived either), but I've seen my fair share of "relationships" with huge age gaps back home, most of them when the girls were still minors.


Oh wow, those are some really strange stories but I can't say I am exempt from experiencing similar things. I remember when I was at school and a girl in my year who was 13 at the time and was dating a 21 year old....back then I thought was weird, now I just think it is wrong. And yes, this happened in an urban area.

Thing is my personal opinion is that the examples you listed were not just weird but morally wrong. Having said that, I am going to contradict myself knowingly because the parents in this case need to take some responsibility and if they are okay with it then I don't think it is either my business or anyone else's business to get involved or to judge.

One thing I can guarantee to you though is if those situations happened here in the UK and the police knew then there would be no way those guys would not get arrested. I've heard many stories of this happening and even once in a blue moon I've seen a story where the older guy and the younger girl try and leave the country (and ultimately fail). It is always perplexing when something like that gets reported....:lol.


----------



## Neuron

The queer kid lady was mocked on another anti-sjw channel, can't remember which one. It's creepy as hell. Looks like something that might have some sort of outside funding too. I wonder who's paying for it.



Rainmaka! said:


> *Cringe*


I remember, *many* years ago, when I used to like Oswald. Now he comes across as the archetypal class clown nerd that no one thought was funny and was shoved into lockers in high school.


----------



## DOPA

Neuron said:


> The queer kid lady was mocked on another anti-sjw channel, can't remember which one. It's creepy as hell. Looks like something that might have some sort of outside funding too. I wonder who's paying for it.


This is what you are thinking of I'm pretty sure, it's where I first saw this anyway.






Blaire and Shoe are queens of the anti-SJW movement :banderas.


----------



## Martins

L-DOPA said:


> Oh wow, those are some really strange stories but I can't say I am exempt from experiencing similar things. I remember when I was at school and a girl in my year who was 13 at the time and was dating a 21 year old....back then I thought was weird, now I just think it is wrong. And yes, this happened in an urban area.
> 
> *Thing is my personal opinion is that the examples you listed were not just weird but morally wrong. Having said that, I am going to contradict myself knowingly because the parents in this case need to take some responsibility and if they are okay with it then I don't think it is either my business or anyone else's business to get involved or to judge.*
> 
> One thing I can guarantee to you though is if those situations happened here in the UK and the police knew then there would be no way those guys would not get arrested. I've heard many stories of this happening and even once in a blue moon I've seen a story where the older guy and the younger girl try and leave the country (and ultimately fail). It is always perplexing when something like that gets reported....:lol.


No, no, I agree with the bolded. But like you said, on both concrete cases I mentioned the parents were perfectly okay with it, so I didn't put too much thought into it because it was not at all my place to do so. Either way, on the first case at least (the ten-year-difference one) by the time I got to meet this girl, her boyfriend was already coming 'round the "in-laws'" house frequently, they all got along really well, it was very much a strangely serious thing for a 15-year old, but in small-town places it's still quite commonly the way things are tbh. They seem quite happy 7 years later (even though I don't really keep much contact with them besides Facebook "Happy Birthdays" nowadays), married, with a little girl, so I guess it at least turned out alright...? :shrug

In regards to the other one, the 18-12 difference, the girl was friends with the guy's younger brother (her age, same class for whole life up until then, knew each other since little kids and so did the parents), so as bizarre as it was, "parental awareness" was definitely there as well, at least.


----------



## Arya Dark

CamillePunk said:


> @DesolationRow @Carte Blanche @Pratchett @AryaDark @Sincere @Fringe @Miss Sally @virus21 @Goku @Beatles123 @MillionDollarProns @Lumpy McRighteous @Neuron @The Absolute
> 
> :lmao This is so worth watching. Hilarious and on-point as fuck.


*:lmao she's so goddamn hilarious and point on as you said.*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Neuron said:


> I remember, *many* years ago, when I used to like Oswald. Now he comes across as the archetypal class clown nerd that no one thought was funny and was shoved into lockers in high school.


Same. Like I was a _HUGE_ Patton Oswalt fan years ago. Now? Bleh.


----------



## virus21

Rainmaka! said:


> Same. Like I was a _HUGE_ Patton Oswalt fan years ago. Now? Bleh.


And to think he's part of the new MST3K.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

virus21 said:


> And to think he's part of the new MST3K.


I'll give it a shot just cause I LOVE Felicia Day but I don't have high hopes. :frown2:


----------



## virus21

Rainmaka! said:


> I'll give it a shot just cause I LOVE Felicia Day but I don't have high hopes. :frown2:


Well at the very least he isn't the one riffing the movies


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

virus21 said:


> Well at the very least he isn't the one riffing the movies


Don't put that thought into my head!


----------



## CamillePunk

@DesolationRow @Carte Blanche @AryaDark 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/820055574180229123
Wonder if this Muslim woman knows that here in the US women have to deal with being complimented in public. She might learn to appreciate what they've got going on over there in those Muslim countries.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE




----------



## DesolationRow

@AryaDark @Carte Blanche @L-DOPA @Pratchett @Sincere @virus21



CamillePunk said:


> @DesolationRow @Carte Blanche @AryaDark
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/820055574180229123
> Wonder if this Muslim woman knows that here in the US women have to deal with being complimented in public. She might learn to appreciate what they've got going on over there in those Muslim countries.


Fascinating. Thank you for the mention, @CamillePunk!

Before anyone says, "Eh, Info Wars is fake news," as far as I'm concerned, fake news is as fake news does. Not every last story from CNN is rancid garbage, and not every story from Info Wars checks out as the unfiltered truth, either, but in this case I've seen it reported elsewhere, too, so I believe this Info Wars story is fine for re-transmitting: http://www.infowars.com/georgetown-...ites-to-have-individual-reparations-accounts/



> Professor Calls for Whites to Have “Individual Reparations Accounts”
> 
> Dyson regards much of white America as pernicious force
> 
> Joseph Jankowski | Planet Free Will - January 10, 2017
> 
> Georgetown Professor Michael Eric Dyson is proposing the idea that white people should have an ‘Individual Reparations Account’ to make donations to black institutions and individuals.
> 
> The idea is part of his forthcoming book, Tears We Cannot Stop: A Sermon to White America.
> 
> Dyson made the argument during an interview with Ana Marie Cox in the January 8 edition of the New York Times Magazine.
> 
> From the interview:
> 
> Good! I used to say in church, “If the sermon ain’t making you a little bit uncomfortable, it ain’t effective.” Look, if it doesn’t cost you anything, you’re not really engaging in change; you’re engaging in convenience. You’re engaged in the overflow. I’m asking you to do stuff you wouldn’t ordinarily do. I’m asking you to think more seriously and strategically about why you possess what you possess.
> 
> I agree with reparations, but maybe this is my white privilege speaking: I can’t imagine actually doing that.
> 
> That is what I meant by an I.R.A.: an individual reparations account. You ain’t got to ask the government, you don’t have to ask your local politician — this is what you, an individual, conscientious, “woke” citizen can do.
> 
> But charity can’t be the end of it, right? The Koch brothers gave the United ***** College Fund $25 million, but I doubt you would consider them “woke.”
> 
> No. Martin Luther King Jr. believed that charity is a poor substitute for justice. But I ain’t turning $25 million down.
> 
> Dyson believes his book will reach out to “the ocean of white folk” who are “deeply empathetic to the struggles of minorities.”
> 
> The professor and former MSNBC contributor told the NYT that his book opens with “horror stories” about his engagement with police.
> 
> He says that those types of experiences with law enforcement are even shared by prominent black politicians like Barack Obama and former Attorney General Eric Holder.
> 
> “The reality is that this is part and parcel of what it means to be black in America, and I wanted to spend time talking and thinking about it from a number of different perspectives to show white brothers and sisters that we aren’t making this up,” Dyson said.
> 
> According to the official George Town University website, from 2008 to 2014, Dyson taught Social Science classes titled “Barack Obama and Race,” “Hip Hop Culture: Orig/Mean/Conseq,” and “Hip Hop: URB THEODICY JAY-Z.”
> 
> Carlos Lozada, a non-fiction book critic for The Washington Post, effectively summarizes the inflammatory nature of Dyson’s book:
> 
> Dyson makes clear that he regards much of white America as a pernicious force. “We can do nothing to make our tormentors stop their evil,” Dyson laments to the Almighty. “How can we possibly combat the blindness of white men and women who are so deeply invested in their own privilege that they cannot afford to see how much we suffer?”
> 
> He likens law enforcement officers to terrorists (“We think of the police who kill us for no good reason as ISIS”) and slave drivers (“The police car is a mobile plantation”). He admits that he’d like to pay violence back in kind. “Lord, Dear Lord, I don’t want to feel this way, but I swear to you I want to kill dead any Godforsaken soul who thinks that killing black people is an acceptable price to pay for keeping this nation safe. But then, am I any better than that soul?” And, in shades of Rev. Jeremiah Wright, Dyson calls on God to “convict” America. “May this land know your displeasure, taste your holy wrath, for killing us like pigs without conscience,” he writes.
> 
> In December, Dyson wrote a racially charged piece for the New York Times titled, “What Donald Trump Doesn’t Know About Black People,” in which he accused the president-elect of having a “vast ignorance of black life” and claimed that the “greatest purveyors of identity politics today, and for the bulk of our country’s history, have been white citizens.”
> 
> A similar call for reparations was advocated by Duke University Public Policy Professor and reparations advocate Dr. William “Sandy” Darity in 2014.
> 
> Darity advocated that anyone who could prove that one of their ancestors was a slave and that they self-identified as African-American would be eligible to receive publicly funded reparations.


----------



## Miss Sally

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-daycare-posted-video-incident-Snapchat.html

Seems a daycare had their kids play spin the bottle and made a little boy kiss another boy.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

deepelemblues said:


> hop in a time machine and go back to any time before about 200 years ago and ask the people back then why they were generally so chill about adults diddling children


OKAY BUT I'M KILLING HITLER FIRST



deepelemblues said:


> oh and blame christianity too, the whole individual liberty / conscience / dignity / don't exploit others / free will thing that christianity popularized replaced the whole * will of the gods thing that was the cultural justification for child diddling* and a lot of other shit that is seen as fucked up today


I'll never forget where I was 200 years ago when Christianity was invented. 0

Joking aside, I don't think that's at all what it was. I don't think people thought about it like that. At the dawn of man, people probably had sex whenever they were physically ready to: Caveman probably played by grass on the fields rules. When humanity switched to agricultural societies, they probably married off in their early teens because they had the best chance of producing healthy offspring. They probably didn't need to justify it because it's what made sense for their society. I imagine they probably didn't think twice about it.



Carte Blanche said:


> Show me proof of why it's a mental illness with neuroscience and not just some random hippie's so-called "expert" opinion.


This is a very new subject of research, but there are several studies that have noted different brain structures in people who suffer from pedophlia and those who don't.

"Cerebral white matter deficiencies in pedophilic men" Journal of Psychiatric Research; "Brain pathology in pedophilic offenders: Evidence of volume reduction in the right amygdala and related diencephalic structures". Archives of General Psychiatry.

I cannot confirm if these journals are written and edited by hippies, however. 




Carte Blanche said:


> Secondly, I've always been ok with rounding up gang members, mafia members, terrorists and that ilk and I have no conflict at all in lumping pedophiles in that category.


Do you also have that same standard for, say, people who suffer depression or sociopathy who don't have any particularly strong feelings about human life and thus, potentially, could be more likely to commit crimes?




Carte Blanche said:


> *Crime prevention includes preemptive control*. Rounding up pedophiles, shaming and persecuting them is an important method of keeping them under control and should be allowable in the name of preventative measures.


In the U.S., generally, you need to actually do something for it to be a crime. Concurrence + Criminal Act + Criminal Intent. There are many people who suffer from pedophilia without doing any criminal actions, is the problem. 





L-DOPA said:


>



Great watch, I have nothing of value to add outside of "She uses the same music Plinkett does in his Star Wars reviews :mark:"




Rainmaka! said:


>



I, personally, would argue that any word is violent when someone is shouting it while beating you up :laugh:

Misgendering can be p. bad but no worse than any other insult. I agree with Blaire on this one.


----------



## Reaper

MillionDollarProns said:


> I cannot confirm if these journals are written and edited by hippies, however.


It's not just that. Scientific method states that you replicate the same study by changing the variables. If I was a scientist, I'd do the same study on other normal fetishes to see if there was a difference. 

Secondly, neuroscience is absolutely not definite in its conclusions because we're too far away from actually being able to understand why certain areas light up and there's consistently conflicting results because there are cases of the brain adjusting. This is noteable in the cases of brain damaged individuals where for same/similar stimuli other parts of the brain start to compensate. I know a little about neuroscience to know that it is far from a conclusive and exact science at this point. The human brain is too unique and individualistic for there to be any sort of mass generalization to be made simply based on what lights up. 

Also, even if they eventually discover that you're really born a pedophile and didn't create that fetish for yourself simply by exposing yourself to it, it still should not be normalized in any way, shape or form. Pedophiles are less valuable to me as humans than children need to be protected from them. 



> Do you also have that same standard for, say, people who suffer depression or sociopathy who don't have any particularly strong feelings about human life and thus, potentially, could be more likely to commit crimes?


Obviously. 



> In the U.S., generally, you need to actually do something for it to be a crime. Concurrence + Criminal Act + Criminal Intent. There are many people who suffer from pedophilia without doing any criminal actions, is the problem.


And that's why people like Omar Mateen continue to exist when they should've been denied access to guns and forced into mandatory counseling or government surveillance. Pedophiles should be denied access to children in any way shape or form and psychiatrists should be obligated to report them. The law is broken. [/QUOTE]

---

Anyways, this is horrible and fucking disgusting. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-daycare-posted-video-incident-Snapchat.html

I'm bi myself so I have no issues with homosexuality ... But these are 4 year olds and should not be treated as objects in the mother fucking politics of these pieces of shit teachers. 


> Mom's fury after Snapchat video emerges of her four-year-old son being forced to KISS another boy at daycare during a game of spin the bottle
> 
> Dominique Green of Ardmore, Oklahoma, accused Little Angels Daycare employee of forcing her four-year-old son to kiss another boy
> The incident took place a few months ago when the children were playing 'spin the bottle'
> In a video posted to Snapchat by a daycare employee, Green's son appears to be forced to kiss another boy
> Green filed a complaint with the daycare, but was brushed off
> She then took her complaint to the Department of Human Services
> One employee involved in the incident no longer works at the daycare and another employee was required to undergo training
> 
> An Oklahoma mother says her four-year-old son was forced to kiss another boy during a game of 'spin the bottle' at his daycare and footage of the incident was shared on Snapchat.
> Dominique Green, of Ardmore, Oklahoma, said that the adults who were supervising the children at Little Angels Daycare forced her son to kiss another boy.
> The episode and the subsequent fallout have been so traumatic that it forced Green to put her son through counselling.
> Videotape of the incident, which took place a few months ago, was uploaded to Snapchat by a daycare employee, Green told KFOR-TV.
> 'I'm standing up for these children, because somebody needs to,' Green said.
> 
> She said a friend initially alerted her to the video.
> 'She told me "You know, I don't know if you're going to like this video. You know, it's really bad",' Green said.
> The clip shows a small group of children seated around a blue table.
> The caption of the video reads: 'The girl is playing spin the bottle.'
> Dominique Green (above), a resident of Ardmore, Oklahoma, says that it was her son who was forced to kiss another boy
> +6
> Dominique Green (above), a resident of Ardmore, Oklahoma, says that it was her son who was forced to kiss another boy
> As the game progresses, Green's son is seen kissing another boy.
> The caption that flashed during the kiss suggests that her son was being compelled to kiss the other boy, though it is unclear by whom.
> Green said that she had complained to the daycare's owner, but nothing was done.
> 'She said "Well, I looked at it, and I don't see anything wrong." So, from then on, she said I blew it out of proportion by calling the daycare,' Green said.
> When she filed a complaint with the Department of Human Services, a subsequent investigation found that the daycare worker acted inappropriately and that discipline was warranted.
> One of the employees present during the game is no longer working at the daycare, while another employee was sent to training.
> 'It's sick, and I don't see anything funny about the video,' she said.


----------



## virus21

Carte Blanche said:


> Anyways, this is horrible and fucking disgusting.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-daycare-posted-video-incident-Snapchat.html
> 
> I'm bi myself so I have no issues with homosexuality ... But these are 4 year olds and should not be treated as objects in the mother fucking politics of these pieces of shit teachers.


I'll say again: All this time worrying about 1984 happening and we were worried about the wrong book


----------



## Simply Flawless

Miss Sally said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-daycare-posted-video-incident-Snapchat.html
> 
> Seems a daycare had their kids play spin the bottle and made a little boy kiss another boy.


Totally sick and disgusting the teacher should be in jail to be honest. If that was my kid i'd demand that shithole get closed if thats what they're doing. Big case in the UK where a woman was abusing kids in a nursery i mean you send your kids to these places to be looked after not to get potentially molested


----------



## TripleG

The weird part to me is that people are going to focus on the boy on boy aspect of it while I am sitting here trying to wrap my head around why the fuck four year olds are playing Spin the Bottle in the first place. 

That is some sick sexual deviance going on and that teacher is fucked in the head.


----------



## Pratchett

TripleG said:


> The weird part to me is that people are going to focus on the boy on boy aspect of it while I am sitting here trying to wrap my head around why the fuck four year olds are playing Spin the Bottle in the first place.
> 
> That is some sick sexual deviance going on and that teacher is fucked in the head.


This was my first thought as well. I cannot fathom the thought process that encourages a teacher (and I use that term lightly for some of them, as there are a number who don't pursue degrees in the field and just do it like a babysitting job until they get another one) to have the children play Spin The Bottle.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Only in the current year would I read a headline like this....
http://heatst.com/culture-wars/mary...st-account-koolkidsklankkk-charged-by-police/


----------



## Pratchett

Rainmaka! said:


> Only in the current year would I read a headline like this....
> http://heatst.com/culture-wars/mary...st-account-koolkidsklankkk-charged-by-police/


I did some looking into this after you posted. It's a damn shame the lengths that some people will go to in order to push a narrative or even simply just get a point across. This action did nothing but encourage more racial division. I am also now left wondering if the two students who signed the petition actually endorsed what it said or if they were "in on the joke". :no:

All this false flag nonsense does is make it hard to discern when something legitimately bad happens. What this girl did hurts the opponents of racism more than anything, and it's too bad she didn't consider that before going ahead with this farce.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Pratchett said:


> I did some looking into this after you posted. It's a damn shame the lengths that some people will go to in order to push a narrative or even simply just get a point across. This action did nothing but encourage more racial division. I am also now left wondering if the two students who signed the petition actually endorsed what it said or if they were "in on the joke". :no:
> 
> All this false flag nonsense does is make it hard to discern when something legitimately bad happens. What this girl did hurts the opponents of racism more than anything, and it's too bad she didn't consider that before going ahead with this farce.


I'm certain the girl will use the "just a prank brah!" excuse but anybody who would go to these lengths know full well what they're doing. I would so say she is just a misinformed teen but this is a step-above that.


----------



## Pratchett

Rainmaka! said:


> I'm certain the girl will use the "just a prank brah!" excuse but anybody who would go to these lengths know full well what they're doing. I would so say she is just a misinformed teen but this is a step-above that.


Maybe she could plead ignorance. Because this was a pretty ignorant thing to do. :draper2


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Pratchett said:


> Maybe she could plead ignorance. Because this was a pretty ignorant thing to do. :draper2


#DINDUNUFFIN


----------



## ChaoticMessiah

Especially when you consider how super-charged everyone is over the issue of race these days.

Here in England, a few Morris dancers took to the streets to do the traditional English dance and some had blackface on to represent how the dancers centuries ago were persecuted so they'd hide their identities by putting coal on their face and a few black onlookers filmed it, disrupted things and complained online and to the police about apparent racism.

When that shit is going on, it's pretty fucking stupid to try to pull a prank like she did.


----------



## CamillePunk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/820362231330336772


----------



## DesolationRow

@AryaDark @L-DOPA @Pratchett



virus21 said:


> I'll say again: All this time worrying about 1984 happening and we were worried about the wrong book





TripleG said:


> The weird part to me is that people are going to focus on the boy on boy aspect of it while I am sitting here trying to wrap my head around why the fuck four year olds are playing Spin the Bottle in the first place.
> 
> That is some sick sexual deviance going on and that teacher is fucked in the head.


Welcome to Weimerica, circa 2017. 

_Brave New World_ was certainly more transparently prophetic than _1984_. 

That video @CamillePunk posted hit the nail upon the head. It is easy to laugh at the madness which has engulfed the West over the past hundred years but the sobering realization is that these are most unsettling times. 

As G.K Chesterton noted a century ago, "This triangle of truisms, of father, mother and child, cannot be destroyed; it can only destroy those civilizations which disregard it."

Let us hope that the increasingly desiccated corpse of Western civilization proves peculiarly and singularly immune. As Ernest Hemingway wrote in _The Sun Also Rises_, "Isn't it pretty to think so?"


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/820362231330336772


"Peaceful"
"Tolerant"
"Progressives"


----------



## FITZ

TripleG said:


> The weird part to me is that people are going to focus on the boy on boy aspect of it while I am sitting here trying to wrap my head around why the fuck four year olds are playing Spin the Bottle in the first place.
> 
> That is some sick sexual deviance going on and that teacher is fucked in the head.


Yes, you should be pissed off is your 4 year old is being forced to kiss anyone at daycare.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

These people need help.....


----------



## Lunatic Fringe

*Twas the Night Before Inauguration!

Twas the night before Inauguration, and up in the tower,
The Donald reflected on his new found power.
The conservative masses had come out in force,
And delivered a victory that would chart a new course.

The snowflakes were shell-shocked with tears in their eyes,
The media lied to them . . . What a surprise.
They had been promised a Hillary win,
But the criminal Clinton took one on the chin.

And though from all corners celebrities flew,
They made no impression, for they hadn’t a clue.
They talked about climate, racism, and such,
And they made up good stories . . . But didn’t know much.

The fake news and ignorance came at a cost,
And they can’t understand all the reasons they lost.
They blame it on Comey and Bernie and Vlad,
But fail to acknowledge the one that was bad.

Yes, Hillary Clinton, in many ways flawed,
Was her own biggest hurdle toward getting the nod.
The campaign exposed her corruptness and greed,
And her speeches were punch-less as ten dollar weed.

So out in the streets there arose such a clatter,
It was Soros-paid protestors and Black Lives Matter.
With cities to pillage and windows to smash,
They knew not the issues, but needed the cash.

Eight years of Obama had given them cause,
To expect a replacement of their Santa Claus.
But soon the protestors will feel the pain,
When the wheels fall off of the old gravy train.

And now all the snowflakes are riddled with fear,
Upset and offended by things that they’ll hear.
The cocoa and crayons will help for a while,
But fact-based opinions will soon cramp their style.

I originally supported, and voted, for Cruz,
In the end, I would vote for whoever they choose.
He wasn’t my first choice, but soon I would cede,
The one they call Trump is the one that we need.

I saw him on TV in front of a crowd,
He spoke about veterans, it made me feel proud.
He spoke about energy, safety, and jobs,
Taking this country back from the Washington snobs.

He was dressed in Armani, all tailored and neat,
And the Brunos he wore made the outfit complete.
For a man of his vintage, he seemed rather fit,
And he looked presidential, I have to admit.

His eyes glowed like embers, his smile was the best,
And his hair was the color of my old hunting vest.
His love for this country was on full display,
And his actions spoke louder than his words could say.

He thanked all his voters, and before he was gone,
Saved thousands of jobs while Obama looked on.
The fate of this country left nothing to chance,
So, he filled out his cabinet weeks in advance.

The men he had chosen were of the same mind,
Let’s set the bar high, and not lead from behind.
He picked up his phone as he rose from his seat,
With a flick of his finger, he sent out this tweet;

“Now Mattis!, now Kelly!’ now Sessions! And Pruitt!
On Perry! On Flynn, You’re the ones who can do it.
Start lifting restrictions and building the wall,
Now dash away! Dash away! Dash away all!”;

The roar of his audience rose from the stands,
He kissed all their babies and shook all their hands.
He answered their questions and calmed all their fears,
They knew it would be a fantastic four years.
Then he jumped in his limo, and off to his jet,
A fellow that Liberals won’t soon forget.
He sent one more tweet as the evening expired;

"Happy Inauguration to all,
"AND OBAMA – YOU’RE FIRED!"*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Lunatic Fringe said:


> *Twas the Night Before Inauguration!
> 
> Twas the night before Inauguration, and up in the tower,
> The Donald reflected on his new found power.
> The conservative masses had come out in force,
> And delivered a victory that would chart a new course.
> 
> The snowflakes were shell-shocked with tears in their eyes,
> The media lied to them . . . What a surprise.
> They had been promised a Hillary win,
> But the criminal Clinton took one on the chin.
> 
> And though from all corners celebrities flew,
> They made no impression, for they hadn’t a clue.
> They talked about climate, racism, and such,
> And they made up good stories . . . But didn’t know much.
> 
> The fake news and ignorance came at a cost,
> And they can’t understand all the reasons they lost.
> They blame it on Comey and Bernie and Vlad,
> But fail to acknowledge the one that was bad.
> 
> Yes, Hillary Clinton, in many ways flawed,
> Was her own biggest hurdle toward getting the nod.
> The campaign exposed her corruptness and greed,
> And her speeches were punch-less as ten dollar weed.
> 
> So out in the streets there arose such a clatter,
> It was Soros-paid protestors and Black Lives Matter.
> With cities to pillage and windows to smash,
> They knew not the issues, but needed the cash.
> 
> Eight years of Obama had given them cause,
> To expect a replacement of their Santa Claus.
> But soon the protestors will feel the pain,
> When the wheels fall off of the old gravy train.
> 
> And now all the snowflakes are riddled with fear,
> Upset and offended by things that they’ll hear.
> The cocoa and crayons will help for a while,
> But fact-based opinions will soon cramp their style.
> 
> I originally supported, and voted, for Cruz,
> In the end, I would vote for whoever they choose.
> He wasn’t my first choice, but soon I would cede,
> The one they call Trump is the one that we need.
> 
> I saw him on TV in front of a crowd,
> He spoke about veterans, it made me feel proud.
> He spoke about energy, safety, and jobs,
> Taking this country back from the Washington snobs.
> 
> He was dressed in Armani, all tailored and neat,
> And the Brunos he wore made the outfit complete.
> For a man of his vintage, he seemed rather fit,
> And he looked presidential, I have to admit.
> 
> His eyes glowed like embers, his smile was the best,
> And his hair was the color of my old hunting vest.
> His love for this country was on full display,
> And his actions spoke louder than his words could say.
> 
> He thanked all his voters, and before he was gone,
> Saved thousands of jobs while Obama looked on.
> The fate of this country left nothing to chance,
> So, he filled out his cabinet weeks in advance.
> 
> The men he had chosen were of the same mind,
> Let’s set the bar high, and not lead from behind.
> He picked up his phone as he rose from his seat,
> With a flick of his finger, he sent out this tweet;
> 
> “Now Mattis!, now Kelly!’ now Sessions! And Pruitt!
> On Perry! On Flynn, You’re the ones who can do it.
> Start lifting restrictions and building the wall,
> Now dash away! Dash away! Dash away all!”;
> 
> The roar of his audience rose from the stands,
> He kissed all their babies and shook all their hands.
> He answered their questions and calmed all their fears,
> They knew it would be a fantastic four years.
> Then he jumped in his limo, and off to his jet,
> A fellow that Liberals won’t soon forget.
> He sent one more tweet as the evening expired;
> 
> "Happy Inauguration to all,
> "AND OBAMA – YOU’RE FIRED!"*


I will never not love this. :trump3


----------



## Lunatic Fringe




----------



## SWITCHBLADE

:reneelel KEK


----------



## Lunatic Fringe




----------



## SWITCHBLADE




----------



## Genking48

Arh, you guys are missing out on some good ole drama, thought I'd go ahead and translate it (badly) for you

http://nyheder.tv2.dk/samfund/2017-...ere-homoseksuel-paa-saa-skyd-mig-og-haeld-mig



> If this is the right way to be gay, then shoot me and throw me in Copenhagen harbor
> 
> *Fierce debate between Ulrik Frost and Jim Lyngvild on TV 2 NEWS after video with Lyngvild has been removed from the monument for homosexuals in Germany.*
> 
> It's Ulrik Frost, student and bisexual debater who have been instrumental in that a video with the gay designer and fashionman Jim Lyngvild has been removed from a memorial in Berlin for the homosexuals who were persecuted in Germany during WW2.
> 
> In the memorial, called ****-Denkmal, included a video made in 2008 by fiminstruktøren Thomas Vinterberg, where Jim Lyngvild kissing another man. But after Ulrik Frost tipped the German gay magazine Siegessäule.de that Lyngvild in his opinion has homophobic and racist opinions, and also is friends with (right-wing politician) Pia Kjærsgaard, it was decided to remove the video from the memorial.
> 
> On Saturday evening Ulrik Frost and Jim Lyngvild met in intense televised debate on TV 2 NEWS.
> 
> - I think homophobic attitudes must be fought, and every time we meet them, we must get to grips with them, said Ulrik Frost on the reason why he had tipped the magazine on Lyngvild, who according to him has expressed himself "homophobic, sexist and racist ".
> 
> - Jim Lyngvild is the example that you can be both gay and homophobic, says Ulrik Frost.
> 
> - I think it's one of the funniest I've heard all the while, I myself am gay, says Jim Lyngvild.
> 
> *only the beginning*
> And that was only the beginning of a debate that took a turn for the even more intense - and among other things triggered an intense discussion about how to be gay in the right way.
> 
> -.I can see that Ulrik Frost is one who likes to have sex with many men - it has emerged from newspaper articles, he has appeared in. It's his way, and it can be as great as mine. It is not my way. We must be careful that homosexuals are not made for a large group, where you say "how are we," said Jim Lyngvild, who describes himself as "boring and bourgeois."
> 
> - It should not be free to express their homophobic. Jim Lyngvild have said that I love to have sex with many men in parks. It is perfectly true, but I will not be judged for that I live out my sexuality, said Ulrik Frost.
> 
> Jim Lyngvild is tired, to his way of being gay at perceived as "wrong".
> 
> - I can not be me. I may not have my opinions. I can not be who I am. But he must have sex in parks. He must do all this stuff, so I'm obviously completely wrong homosexual, and he's really gay. If it is the right way to be gay on, excuse me, then you better shoot me and throw me in the harbor, for then I'd goddamn rather be something else, said Jim Lyngvild.


----------



## Reaper

^ From whatever little content I could get through, it sounds like it's a genuine case of homophobia and not something that's an over-reach by the PC police. 

Sounds like someone is saying that you can't tell me what a real gay is but I get to tell you the right way to be gay and both seem to think that both generalizing gay behaviour is ok as long as everyone agrees with them. 

In any case, I don't get what the fuck is going on. I think it's because of the translation (no offense because I can see a decent attempt was made, lol).


----------



## whelp

Genking48 said:


> Arh, you guys are missing out on some good ole drama, thought I'd go ahead and translate it (badly) for you
> 
> http://nyheder.tv2.dk/samfund/2017-...ere-homoseksuel-paa-saa-skyd-mig-og-haeld-mig


well, if the dude must have sex in parks, who are we to argue?


----------



## Genking48

Carte Blanche said:


> ^ From whatever little content I could get through, it sounds like it's a genuine case of homophobia and not something that's an over-reach by the PC police.
> 
> Sounds like someone is saying that you can't tell me what a real gay is but I get to tell you the right way to be gay and both seem to think that both generalizing gay behaviour is ok as long as everyone agrees with them.
> 
> In any case, I don't get what the fuck is going on. I think it's because of the translation (no offense because I can see a decent attempt was made, lol).


I'll try and explain it the best I can.

Jim Lyngvild, a gay man, fashion designer and such, were in a video for a memorial for Homosexuals persecuted during WWII. Now Lyngvild is a bit of a talker, and doesn't really shuts his mouth when he is angry about something, so a couple of times he's talked about how he's tired that some homosexuals has to be drama queens, drag the victim card, be allowed to call other people pussies while you cannot say anything back to them because then you are a homophobe and the like, ending up basically calling them a bunch of bitches who needs to shut the fuck up.

This one bisexual guy, Ulrik Frost, sees the memorial and goes to a German magazine and tells them "Hey this Jim Lyngvild guy, he's said some pretty homophobic, racist stuff and is good friends with one of our right-wing politicians." 

This all ends up with the video getting taken down, Lyngvild is pretty angry because he feels like he's getting persecuted by other homosexuals for not being the stereotypical flamboyant homosexual, sexual deviant that he makes Ulrik Frost out to be, and says that the only reason Frost went to the magazine was because he's one of the bitches Lyngvild has talked about and is just pissed off.

So I guess the debate they are having is what is a "correct" gay person is, and are you not allowed to be gay and call out other gay people when you think they are acting like assholes.


----------



## Reaper

Thanks for the context. Now I get it. Sounds like the German version of Milo to an extent.


----------



## 777

Dr. Warren Farrell ladies and gentlemen. There's a really good reason feminists hate this guy and it's not because he's a monster.


----------



## Miss Sally

Carte Blanche said:


> ^ From whatever little content I could get through, it sounds like it's a genuine case of homophobia and not something that's an over-reach by the PC police.
> 
> Sounds like someone is saying that you can't tell me what a real gay is but I get to tell you the right way to be gay and both seem to think that both generalizing gay behaviour is ok as long as everyone agrees with them.
> 
> In any case, I don't get what the fuck is going on. I think it's because of the translation (no offense because I can see a decent attempt was made, lol).


There is a wrong and right way to be gay. Cannot color outside of the lines or think outside of the gay hive mind!


----------



## Reaper

Miss Sally said:


> There is a wrong and right way to be gay. Cannot color outside of the lines or think outside of the gay hive mind!


Lol yah, I get that now. I'm a non-sexual gay in that I've never had gay sex (and probably never will), but I do think about it and dream about it lol. 

There's plenty of variation when it comes to how to be gay and I've never appreciated the flamboyant gay stereotype. As a bi-man, I find it repulsive.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Looks like 2017 isn't going to be any different than last year


----------



## Miss Sally

Stinger Fan said:


> Looks like 2017 isn't going to be any different than last year


ROFL consent? I thought that being drunk means there can be no consent? Get your facts straight SJWs!

Also how can there be a patriarchy if gender is fluid? If there is no actual genders then there cannot be a patriarchy, do these fuckers have any ideology that doesn't contradict itself?


----------



## virus21

Miss Sally said:


> Also how can there be a patriarchy if gender is fluid? If there is no actual genders then there cannot be a patriarchy, do these fuckers have any ideology that doesn't contradict itself?


No. It seems that they don't. Then again, SJWs are to put it mildly, dumb as a fucking rock


----------



## The Absolute

CamillePunk said:


> @DesolationRow @Carte Blanche @Pratchett @AryaDark @Sincere @Fringe @Miss Sally @virus21 @Goku @Beatles123 @MillionDollarProns @Lumpy McRighteous @Neuron @The Absolute
> 
> :lmao This is so worth watching. Hilarious and on-point as fuck.


:banderas

Shoeonhead is the goddess of YouTube (next to Lauren Southern). Her videos taking down feminism are fucking a. I particularly like when she uses her "muh wage gap" button.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

I love Bearing :lol


----------



## virus21

> The University of Central Florida is kicking off 2017 with an entire week devoted to promoting social justice issues like “racial battle fatigue” and protecting illegal immigrants from deportation.
> 
> Edwanna Andrews, director of the UCF Social Justice and Advocacy office, revealed the schedule for Social Justice Week in an email to students last week, announcing events such as a “Breaking Barriers Lunch” and a “Tunnel of Oppression” that will take place during the last full week of January.
> 
> “The outcome of Election 2016 has generated some real concern for and about Undocumented and DACA students.” Tweet This
> 
> “Our events this year are very intentional, timely, and will be impactful in engaging the campus community in conversation,” Andrews asserts in the email, urging recipients to “feel free to encourage your students and colleagues to attend.”
> 
> The week begins with an event titled “#Triggered: RacialBattleFatigue,” which the event description defines as “the psychological and physical symptoms [that] many People of Color experience due to various direct and indirect forms of racism.”
> 
> [RELATED: CSU hires counselor to deal with ‘racial battle fatigue’]
> 
> “#Triggered is an opportunity to discuss the psychological impact of racism on various minority groups and what we as a community can do to help each other,” the description adds. “Join us as we discuss and understand more about the role racism has on our mental health.”
> 
> The next day, students are invited to attend a “Breaking Barriers Lunch,” during which they will “engage in what it truly means to create community” along with classmates and colleagues, followed by a discussion of “#TheRealSelfie” on Wednesday where students will have the chance to “rip the labels society places on you off and share your truth!”
> 
> 
> 
> Thursday’s event, dubbed “Undocumented and Uncertain,” promises a dialogue on the ramifications of Donald Trump’s elections for illegal immigrant students.
> 
> “The outcome of Election 2016 has generated some real concern for and about Undocumented and DACA students which has created questions and uncertainties,” the description states. “Join this dialogue to understand the difference between undocumented vs. DACA status and learn how can we as a UCF community provide support.”
> 
> [RELATED: Students demand ‘sanctuary campuses’ to protect them from Trump]
> 
> Social Justice Week concludes on Friday with a “Tunnel of Oppression” designed to show participants that “oppression is real and experienced by persons daily.” The “interactive experience” introducing “various forms and levels of oppression” is supposed to take 30-45 minutes, and professors are encouraged to use an online form to sign up entire classes for the demonstration.


http://www.campusleadership.org/?ID=8617


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

virus21 said:


> http://www.campusleadership.org/?ID=8617


Oh fuck off you entitled pussies!


----------



## Café de René

L-DOPA said:


>


I discovered her channel a few weeks ago (most of my youtube subs are french language so I miss out on a lot of stuff) and outside the fact that she's genuinely funny and pretty, she always makes some very good points.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE




----------



## virus21




----------



## SWITCHBLADE




----------



## 777

The Absolute said:


> :banderas
> 
> Shoeonhead is the goddess of YouTube (next to Lauren Southern). Her videos taking down feminism are fucking a. I particularly like when she uses her "muh wage gap" button.







I like the Satiritician but this was pretty funny.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE




----------



## DOPA

The Regressive Left/SJW's keep exposing themselves and still aren't learning.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Roaming Millennial has to be my favorite female Anti-SJW/Skeptic YouTuber. Been a fan since the beginning of her channel.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW :frustrate fpalm
http://www.standard.co.uk/news/educ...-taught-by-old-white-professors-a3441006.html


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

I know this story is a bit out of date but I couldn't help but share it as I never heard about it til now. fpalm. I'm not one to tell someone how to raise their kids (especially since I'm not a parent) but when "Toxic Masculinity" is a supposed "justified" reason, it has more to do with the parent and less about the child.
http://heatst.com/culture-wars/janu...eed-a-father-figure-to-teach-him-shty-things/


----------



## 777

Rainmaka! said:


> I know this story is a bit out of date but I couldn't help but share it as I never heard about it til now. fpalm. I'm not one to tell someone how to raise their kids (especially since I'm not a parent) but when "Toxic Masculinity" is a supposed "justified" reason, it has more to do with the parent and less about the child.
> http://heatst.com/culture-wars/janu...eed-a-father-figure-to-teach-him-shty-things/


That is potentially the most vapid piece of claptrap I've ever read. To the point where I'm not quite sure if it's real.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

777 said:


> That is potentially the most vapid piece of claptrap I've ever read. To the point where I'm not quite sure if it's real.


Any other point in history, sure. But this is the current year sadly and this is slowly becoming the norm.


----------



## 777

Rainmaka! said:


> Any other point in history, sure. But this is the current year sadly and this is slowly becoming the norm.


Social networking and the interwebz have essentially given a voice to every dipshit this world ever shat out. Including myself I might add.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

777 said:


> Social networking and the interwebz have essentially given a voice to every dipshit this world ever shat out. Including myself I might add.


Don't forget mainstream publications like this interview here.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

*Chris Jericho voice* What a stupid idiot!
http://wtop.com/dc/2017/01/man-lights-fire-near-dc-trump-hotel/

I have no problems with protesting (within reason) but contemplating setting yourself on fire cuz FEFES? Screw off. Weak cuck didn't wanna do it probably to avoid extreme charges.


----------



## whelp

Rainmaka! said:


> I know this story is a bit out of date but I couldn't help but share it as I never heard about it til now. fpalm. I'm not one to tell someone how to raise their kids (especially since I'm not a parent) but when "Toxic Masculinity" is a supposed "justified" reason, it has more to do with the parent and less about the child.
> http://heatst.com/culture-wars/janu...eed-a-father-figure-to-teach-him-shty-things/


i hope she is joking or has been misquoted.

stupidest thing ive heard in a long while, what a complete moron.


----------



## Reaper

Rainmaka! said:


> I know this story is a bit out of date but I couldn't help but share it as I never heard about it til now. fpalm. I'm not one to tell someone how to raise their kids (especially since I'm not a parent) but when "Toxic Masculinity" is a supposed "justified" reason, it has more to do with the parent and less about the child.
> http://heatst.com/culture-wars/janu...eed-a-father-figure-to-teach-him-shty-things/





> “I want a manly man in flannel, with a beard and an axe,” she said. “But then there’s always something wrong with him. Like he’s a Republican.”


That's why the majority of liberal women are completely mentally retarded. Actually, I take that back. Feminist Liberalism is worse than being mentally ill so I don't want to insult them on the leftist's account. 

This is like saying "I want an apple, but it has to taste like a banana". Hon, you don't get a manly liberal man because their beliefs make them the exact opposite of manly men and you are the cause of that when you physically and mentally castrated them into liberalism.

I doubt many liberal men exist that would pull your hair anymore because they'd be too afraid to be "rough" because not asking your permission for everything is "toxic masculinity".


----------



## virus21

Rainmaka! said:


> I know this story is a bit out of date but I couldn't help but share it as I never heard about it til now. fpalm. I'm not one to tell someone how to raise their kids (especially since I'm not a parent) but when "Toxic Masculinity" is a supposed "justified" reason, it has more to do with the parent and less about the child.
> http://heatst.com/culture-wars/janu...eed-a-father-figure-to-teach-him-shty-things/


Oh why don't you get him a sex change while your at it. There seems to be a movement in the left to let that happen. Also, don't worry about a man being around you. I have a feeling no male in their right mind will want to have anything to do with you.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

whelp said:


> i hope she is joking or has been misquoted.
> 
> stupidest thing ive heard in a long while, what a complete moron.


I wish it was a joke.



Carte Blanche said:


> That's why the majority of liberal women are completely mentally retarded. Actually, I take that back. Feminist Liberalism is worse than being mentally ill so I don't want to insult them on the leftist's account.
> 
> This is like saying "I want an apple, but it has to taste like a banana". Hon, you don't get a manly liberal man because their beliefs make them the exact opposite of manly men and you are the cause of that when you physically and mentally castrated them into liberalism.
> 
> I doubt many liberal men exist that would pull your hair anymore because they'd be too afraid to be "rough" because not asking your permission for everything is "toxic masculinity".


Well, at least she all but admitted conservative men are more manly.



virus21 said:


> Oh why don't you get him a sex change while your at it. There seems to be a movement in the left to let that happen. Also, don't worry about a man being around you. I have a feeling no male in their right mind will want to have anything to do with you.


Agreed!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE




----------



## MrMister

Clearly January Jones despises the father of her son. This is very unfortunate for this boy. Perhaps he'll grow to be a well adjusted adult, but the cards are stacked against him. His mother stacked them against him.

I honestly couldn't care less about January's opinion of men until it affects someone in a real way. Ironically in this case it negatively affects her son. She doesn't even realize this. A boy can grow up fine without a father (he's definitely better off with one though). A boy growing up without a father while the mother teaches him that his gender is toxic...that's going to be rough for him.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Hey team, noticed the January Jones thing which sounds insane! I was disappointed in her as I have a bit of a crush - she's fucking gorgeous as you can see.

So after reading the excellent "Heatstreet" article which uncovered her insane man-hating ways, I clicked on the bigger article from "Red" that the quotes are taken from. Guess what? It looked to me like 'Heatstreet' may have accidentally quote-mined and twisted the entire meaning of her words against her! What a notion!

Turns out:

* There are plenty of men in her sons life such as male friends and uncles - maybe she doesn't hate men after all?
* Turns out she was JOKING about the 'he's a republican remark'
* The overwhelming majority of what she says in the interview has NOTHING to do with men at all!

It's almost as if you need to question what these websites report or something.


----------



## Miss Sally

MrMister said:


> Clearly January Jones despises the father of her son. This is very unfortunate for this boy. Perhaps he'll grow to be a well adjusted adult, but the cards are stacked against him. His mother stacked them against him.
> 
> I honestly couldn't care less about January's opinion of men until it affects someone in a real way. Ironically in this case it negatively affects her son. She doesn't even realize this. A boy can grow up fine without a father (he's definitely better off with one though). A boy growing up without a father while the mother teaches him that his gender is toxic...that's going to be rough for him.


Quite frankly this should be child abuse. If it's child abuse to chastise or teach your child that their sexuality, disabilities and things they cannot help but being born with as wrong and hold it against to the point their development is fucked than why is this allowed?


----------



## MrMister

Interesting article in Red.



> “But to have his respect, I have to be both. I mean, I’m an emotionally immature person. I’m an actor for God’s sake. I see myself behaving like a child all the time.”
> 
> Only this morning, she threw her toys out of the pram. “I made Xander eggs, toast, a smoothie. And he spat out his blueberries, threw the eggs into the sink, was playing with his toast, and I just lost my shit. I was like, ‘Mummy made this breakfast for you!’ And he was like, ‘I don’t want it.’ And I took the plate and threw it in the garbage, in tears. I’m fighting with a five-year-old and acting like one. Someone needs to be the mature one here, but I had a full tantrum.”


this poor kid. 

his mom is hot though to be fair.

at the very least she realizes her flaws and is probably working on them. it's also very good to know she has a functional relationship with her father and that the grandfather has a relationship with this kid.


----------



## virus21

Thought that this was relevant


----------



## Neuron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821193963218419713
American Nazi camps!


----------



## yeahbaby!

Miss Sally said:


> Quite frankly this should be child abuse. If it's child abuse to chastise or teach your child that their sexuality, disabilities and things they cannot help but being born with as wrong and hold it against to the point their development is fucked than why is this allowed?


Sally didn't you see my post, this wasn't the case at all for JJ.


----------



## MrMister

Yeah @Miss Sally if you read the Red article it's clear January has her issues (which she acknowledges), but she's probably not a man hating moron.


----------



## Miss Sally

yeahbaby! said:


> Sally didn't you see my post, this wasn't the case at all for JJ.


I didn't see your post, I posted it before bed.


----------



## DOPA

https://milo.yiannopoulos.net/2017/...e-parade-fullfills-black-lives-matter-demand/



> *PRIDE TORONTO BANS POLICE FROM PARADE, FULLFILLS BLACK LIVES MATTER DEMAND*
> 
> Pride Toronto voted on Tuesday to completely ban police from future pride parades. The vote was in response to demands from Black Lives Matter Toronto.
> 
> The pressure for Pride Toronto to cast the deciding votes came after BLM Toronto staged a sit-in at a Pride parade last year in Toronto. It was there that the group introduced a set of eight demands.
> 
> Pride Toronto initially agreed to the demands as a way to keep the parade moving, but later went back on their promise. Now it looks like Pride has finally folded to BLM Toronto.
> 
> Among the demands included, the removal of police floats in parades and marches, increased funding for an LGTQ party for people of color, and a public town hall to discuss a plan to achieve the demands.
> 
> BLM Toronto was obviously thrilled at the result of the vote and one of their leading members, Alexandria Williams, had this to say:
> 
> I can’t even explain how I feel that we asked Pride to do something and the community responded and we got our results.
> 
> Williams also weighed in on her relief that the police won’t be attending:
> 
> The glorification of police at Pride is just completely irresponsible and disrespectful to a community that has been heavily policed, heavily controlled, experienced an extreme amount of violence by this force.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Is this 2015 or 2017?
https://www.bostonglobe.com/news/po...ephen-lynch/agD3TnKAkRlzlUSMN2KN9O/story.html
:vince4


----------



## Kabraxal

Fuck BLM... that is all. They have absolutely wrecked their credibility.


----------



## Reaper




----------



## yeahbaby!

If there's going to be a lot of people expected then they should have police there, at the very least if people end up getting trampled or something. At most - well no explanation needed.


----------



## Simply Flawless

L-DOPA said:


> https://milo.yiannopoulos.net/2017/...e-parade-fullfills-black-lives-matter-demand/


But BLM don't make threats and demands to get their own way........riiiiiiight?


----------



## TripleG

L-DOPA said:


> https://milo.yiannopoulos.net/2017/...e-parade-fullfills-black-lives-matter-demand/


Huh?! What?! 

Seriously?!


----------



## Simply Flawless

Banning the 5-0 from a parade is not gonna end well, what if drunken fights or other things break out? The people are gonna be royally fucked then huh


----------



## Stinger Fan

Simply Flawless said:


> Banning the 5-0 from a parade is not gonna end well, what if drunken fights or other things break out? The people are gonna be royally fucked then huh


They'll just blame police . That's how these things work


----------



## Neuron

Simply Flawless said:


> Banning the 5-0 from a parade is not gonna end well, what if drunken fights or other things break out? The people are gonna be royally fucked then huh


Or a terrorist attack. Hopefully they learn from their mistakes if something bad happens that could have been prevented by police presence. I know they won't, because 95% of them are anti-pragmatic idealists that lack self-awareness, but it's still nice to hold out hope.


----------



## Miss Sally

Giving into BLM on Police was stupid, if anyone has noticed BLM makes more and more demands each time one is met. 

What about Gay Police?

What about the fact Canada never had slaves and hasn't really mistreated black people, nor do their Police kill them?

Why is BLM in Canada even a thing?

Though when you find out BLM in canada founders have stolen money and fleeced people it does get funny.


----------



## virus21

Miss Sally said:


> Giving into BLM on Police was stupid, if anyone has noticed BLM makes more and more demands each time one is met.
> 
> What about Gay Police?
> 
> What about the fact Canada never had slaves and hasn't really mistreated black people, nor do their Police kill them?
> 
> Why is BLM in Canada even a thing?
> 
> Though when you find out BLM in canada founders have stolen money and fleeced people it does get funny.


Funnier when you see that one of the founders of BLM Canada can't even type coherent english


----------



## virus21




----------



## Simply Flawless

Feminist bullshit has now seeped into ads for fucking bottled water now


----------



## SWITCHBLADE




----------



## SWITCHBLADE




----------



## Miss Sally

Simply Flawless said:


> Feminist bullshit has now seeped into ads for fucking bottled water now


They've done deodorant commercials too, it's silly. The next step is when you buy tampons is to find find feminist quotes on the packaging to inspire us.


----------



## DOPA

Very relevant.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Miss Sally said:


> They've done deodorant commercials too, it's silly. The next step is when you buy tampons is to find find feminist quotes on the packaging to inspire us.


I just can't grasp what the fuck feminist bullshit has to do with Nestle Pure Life water....


----------



## Reaper

Simply Flawless said:


> I just can't grasp what the fuck feminist bullshit has to do with Nestle Pure Life water....


Because feminists are reverse prostitutes who will give you money simply for acknowledging them.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Hadn't seen this in years, then saw it on twitter. Thought it fit the thread.


----------



## Cooper09

Simply Flawless said:


> I just can't grasp what the fuck feminist bullshit has to do with Nestle Pure Life water....


Erm ... because water is sexist. Don't you know?


----------



## TripleG

2 Ton 21 said:


> Hadn't seen this in years, then saw it on twitter. Thought it fit the thread.


And here is the flip side of that video: 

PC humor ain't humor.


----------



## virus21

Grain of salt on this one, but at this point, it wouldn't surprise me



> Home Culture Wars
> By Jillian Kay Melchior | 3:42 pm, January 18, 2017
> 
> Another day, another university’s religion program bogged down by political correctness. Earlier this week, we reported on how two top divinity schools are suggesting gender-neutral pronouns for God — and now one of the top colleges in the nation has students asking about whether God is a racist.
> 
> Specifically, Pennsylvania’s Swarthmore College is offering a religion class this semester titled, “Is God a White Supremacist?”
> 
> The course explores how religion represents race, with a particular focus on “the interpretive practices that are foundational to the process of ‘whiteness-making’ and the construction of white identity,” the spring 2017 catalog says.
> 
> Get our exclusive newsletter—the best of Heat Street every day
> 
> email address
> 
> Subscribe
> Students will learn about “white supremacist ‘Christian identity’ churches,” the Nation of Islam, and “religious theories justifying racial domination,” as well as “the influence of religious thought both past and present on comparative global racisms and transnational whiteness,” according to the course description.
> 
> The class is taught by Tariq al-Jamil, chair of the religion department and an expert on medieval Islamic social history and law. Al-Jamil did not respond to a phone message and emailed questions from Heat Street.
> 
> Originally founded by Quakers, Swarthmore is a small liberal-arts school 11 miles outside of Philadelphia. Forbes named it one of America’s top 10 colleges.


https://heatst.com/culture-wars/prestigious-swarthmore-college-offers-class-asking-is-god-a-white-supremacist/


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Been meaning to post these Camille Paglia videos.
















Full video


----------



## DOPA

It's like we're living in a different planet to leftist media and activists. How the fuck can a free speech activist be an extremist but those who are actively violent towards police be just protesters?


----------



## FatherJackHackett

L-DOPA said:


> It's like we're living in a different planet to leftist media and activists. How the fuck can a free speech activist be an extremist but those who are actively violent towards police be just protesters?


All a part of the move to manipulate and control language by cultural Marxists who care nothing for freedom of expression or rational discussion. They believe every single conversation, every interaction we have is a form of power struggle as opposed to a way to come to an agreeable solution to make the world a better place for everyone. They seek to no-platform and ad hominem the opposition into silence because they know that their arguments are primarily emotion-based and don't stand up to objective scientific or factual scrutiny.

They see words with traditionally ameliorative or pejorative connotations as tools to use in these perceived power struggles, so will happily use them out of context in order to push their desired narrative and prop up their ideology.

This can be seen with the incorrect use of words such as 'refugee' or 'protestor' and insistence on terms such as 'undocumented citizen', and it's how they gradually normalise concepts that people would initially find disagreeable.


----------



## 777

"Online violence"....fpalm


----------



## SWITCHBLADE




----------



## virus21




----------



## PanopticonPrime

L-DOPA said:


> It's like we're living in a different planet to leftist media and activists. How the fuck can a free speech activist be an extremist but those who are actively violent towards police be just protesters?


Doing violence against those whom you deem to be evil is virtuous. This is basically the far lefts' jihad, and those who do not agree with them are the infidels.


----------



## BlueRover

As bad as the American right is, the libtards have indeed broken all thresholds of idiocity in the past couple of weeks. There's no coming back from this. Brainwashed psychotic cuckolds and bitches spraying urine and feces everywhere for absolutely no coherent reason whatsoever.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE




----------



## virus21




----------



## DOPA

http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/l...ant-may-cost-70000-in-damages/article/2612747



> *Limo torched in DC protests belongs to Muslim immigrant, may cost $70,000 in damages*
> 
> The limousine that was set on fire during the anti-Trump anarchist protest in downtown Washington on Inauguration Day is owned by a Muslim immigrant who says the damage could cost his company $70,000.
> 
> Muhammad Ashraf, the owner of Nationwide Chauffeur Services, spoke with the Washington Examiner's sister publication, Red Alert Politics, about what happened:
> 
> In an exclusive interview with Red Alert Politics, Ashraf said he wasn't a supporter of Donald Trump during his campaign, but Friday's protests were completely counter-productive.
> 
> "I have a different point of view," Ashraf told Red Alert. "I did not agree with many of the things he said, but that still does not give me the right to go and affect someone's livelihood."
> 
> 
> 
> Ashraf noted that the Women's March on Washington and in other cities around the country was a model for how to peacefully protest.
> 
> "I really don't think we need to take this [violent] route."
> 
> Ashraf's employee, Luis Villarroel, 58, was dropping a client off at their destination when things turned ugly. Protesters smashed doors and windows in the vicinity, but then turned their attention to Villarroel and the limo. People began pounding on the car and started throwing stones and bricks in his direction. The driver ended up going to the hospital for cuts on his hands and arms from glass being shattered by thrown projectiles. […]
> 
> "[We've] been in business for over 25 years and this is the first time this has happened," Ashraf said.
> 
> Ashraf explained that with the loss of the vehicle, his company is now in the hole for $70,000 (if insurance doesn't cover riots) plus commission and the medical bills for his driver.
> 
> A GoFundMe page has been set up to help the company raise the money if insurance won't cover the protest damage. Ashraf said any money raised beyond paying for the car and medical expenses for his employee will go to charity.


You could not make this shit up. Unbelievable.


----------



## Simply Flawless

I have no respect for people who have to destroy other people's things to "make a point" during protest marches it kind of destroys the moral high ground for their cause.


----------



## Goku

i don't even know what to say :bosque


----------



## Reaper

L-DOPA said:


> http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/l...ant-may-cost-70000-in-damages/article/2612747
> 
> 
> 
> You could not make this shit up. Unbelievable.


I saw this on Twitter and Milo posted about this. Maybe I'm reading too much into it, but I felt like there was mocking tone directed at the victim. It made me do a double-take because here I saw a double-standard which shouldn't exist. 

The victim being a Muslim doesn't deserve to be mocked and quite a few people on the right are doing it.

---


----------



## Stinger Fan

> *How the Ultrasound Pushed the Idea That a Fetus Is a Person*
> 
> Opponents of the heartbeat bills have pointed out that they would eliminate abortion rights almost entirely—making the procedure illegal around four weeks after fertilization, before many women realize that they are pregnant. These measures raise even more elementary questions: What is a fetal heartbeat? And why does it matter?
> 
> The idea would have been unthinkable before the advent of a technology developed in 1976: real-time ultrasound. At six weeks, the “heartbeat” is not audible; it is visible, a flickering that takes place between 120 and 160 times per minute on a black-and-white playback screen. As cardiac cells develop, they begin to send electrical pulses that cause their neighbors to contract. Scientists can observe the same effect if they culture cells in a petri dish.
> 
> Doctors do not even call this rapidly dividing cell mass a “fetus” until nine weeks into pregnancy.* Yet, the current debate shows how effectively politicians have used visual technology to redefine what counts as “life.”
> 
> *Ultrasound made it possible for the male doctor to evaluate the fetus without female interference.*
> 
> Twenty other states require a doctor to at least offer to show a woman seeking an abortion ultrasound.
> These measures are based on two assumptions: First, that an ultrasound image has an obvious meaning. Second, that any pregnant woman who sees an ultrasound will recognize this meaning. Science does not bear either assumption out.


https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2017/01/ultrasound-woman-pregnancy/514109/

Didn't get to read the entire article but so yeh this happened today . Apparently Ultrasounds are another tool of the patriarchy


----------



## Reaper

For all you libertarians and pro-capitalists that I know are frequenting this thread. We need to bring private schools back, get rid of social welfare from the school system and let entrepreneurs compete in an open and unregulated market. 

The middle class are taxed to death for shit facilities, while the rich already have access to private schools. The only thing that public education has done is created thousands of over-priced and under-funded schools.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE




----------



## Reaper

Stinger Fan said:


> https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2017/01/ultrasound-woman-pregnancy/514109/
> 
> Didn't get to read the entire article but so yeh this happened today . Apparently Ultrasounds are another tool of the patriarchy


http://thefederalist.com/2017/01/24/abortion-science-heartbeats-imaginary-unborn-babies-arent-alive/

This is why I love Real Clear Politics because they have two articles with the opposite views literally right next to each other. Best source of political news on the net if you're interested in both sides of an argument.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Carte Blanche said:


> http://thefederalist.com/2017/01/24/abortion-science-heartbeats-imaginary-unborn-babies-arent-alive/
> 
> This is why I love Real Clear Politics because they have two articles with the opposite views literally right next to each other. Best source of political news on the net if you're interested in both sides of an argument.


I was posting the article more so because of the "argument" that it was a tool of the patriarchy and how the title of the article was changed but I realize I didn't put that in when I posted. Just ridiculous stuff, but I had read that article before I had posted that, thats how I found the original title actually.


----------



## virus21




----------



## 2 Ton 21

*DNC Chair Candidate: My Job Is To Tell White People When To Shut Their Mouths*

Transcript from C-SPAN



Spoiler: length



Black lives matter and it makes me sad that we’re even having that conversation and that tells me that white leaders in our party have failed. We have to accept there is prejudice that exists within our own party and we have to be able to have these conversations. We cannot sweep that under the rug. We cannot continue to hide it. We cannot smash voices down when they are trying to scream, 'Listen to me, you don’t get it.'

I’m a white woman. I don’t get it. I am pleased and honored to be here today to have the conversation. I am so excited that we’re here. And I am listening. Because that’s my job. My job is to listen to the issues.

My job is to listen and be a voice and my job is to shut other white people down when they want to interrupt. My job is to shut other white people down when they want to say, ‘Oh, no, I’m not prejudiced. I’m a Democrat. I’m accepting.” My job is to make sure that they get that they have privilege and until we shut our mouths and we listen to those people who don’t and we lift our people up so that we all have equity in this country, so that we’re all fighting alongside each other, so that we are all on the same page and we clearly get where we’re going, we’re not going to break through this.

This is not just rhetoric. This is life or death. This moment in our country. The Democratic party has the opportunity to do something different. We have the opportunity to really confront the fact that we have not been in alignment with our values. We’ve been talking a lot of smack. We need to make sure that our actions and our words and our values all match and around the issue of race we are so far out of alignment, I don’t even know the way back, but I am listening and I asking and I am talking to people. I am talking to people of color because you have the answers, you can tell me as a leader what I need to do and that’s exactly what I’m gonna to do, is continue to have those conversations and continue to talk to people and make sure that every single system in our party is designed to give power back to the people. All people, but especially those people who have been disenfranchised in our country since our country started. So please, please, please, please this is a conversation I want to have and I am from Idaho. We are so white. So white. (laughter) Right? Like I’ve been reaching out and trying to connect to anybody of color that I can find to be honest with me.

I am not a politician. I am a human being trying to do good work and I can’t do it without y’all. So please, please, please, get ahold of me. "Sally at wethednc.org" ([email protected]). I need schooling and I depend on you and the people around our community to do that so that I can go school the other white people. (laughter/applause)


----------



## Miss Sally

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...del-Hanne-Gaby-Odiele-reveals-s-intersex.html


Reason I link this is because she wants people to stop performing surgery on children without their consent when it comes to dealing with this, which i agree with. Meanwhile in America, parents are wanting to do surgery on children who are "trans". Seriously people, stop with this madness!


----------



## Miss Sally

http://www.breitbart.com/london/2017/01/25/woman-beaten-antifa-wearing-spain-flag/

_The attack, which left the 20-year-old woman with head injuries and a broken tooth, has been celebrated by the far left on social media. Among the seven so-called anti-fascists who have so far been arrested for the vicious assault is Alejandro Espín Sogo, who stood in local elections as a candidate for the United Left party in 2015.

The young woman was beaten by a group of as many as 20 hooded youths on Sunday morning in the city of Murcia, La Gaceta reported.

Speaking to the national newspaper, the 20-year-old recalled receiving a shower of insults from the far left mob when she exited the cocktail bar she was visiting with friends to have a smoke. Once outside, a woman chanted “Pig, pig, we’re going to kill you”, and shoved her.

The female aggressor then fled the scene while the men from the group moved in to beat their victim. After being knocked to the ground by the left wing extremists, the 20-year-old said she tried to protect herself, but that the mob then “started kicking [her] in the head”.
The woman denied being a member of any political groups and said she was targeted for wearing jewellery which featured “no political symbols, it was just a bracelet of the flag of Spain”.

“They beat me for that, they want to ban us from carrying our flag”, she said on Monday.

Murcia’s police force said the attack was typical of far left gangs, telling La Gazeta: “Attacking as a group and in greater numbers [than their victims] is characteristic of how self-proclaimed antifascists behave.”

Police don’t have a definitive motive for the attack so far, but said it’s feasible that the sight of a Spanish flag caused the leftist mob to launch the brutal attack. If confirmed to have been the reason for the assault, the source noted it would constitute a hate crime.

In a press conference on Tuesday, Spain’s interior minister Juan Ignacio Zoido described the attack in Murcia as “evil”, and called for the “full weight of the law” to be brought against the perpetrators of the “horrible act”.

The attack on Sunday comes amidst a rise in violence and extremism from the radical left in recent years, and Spain’s Interior Ministry has warned for some time that left wing extremism poses a threat to the nation._

Why are these anti-fascists such *******? A bunch of men beating on a woman? Doesn't matter what she said or believes, a bunch of males beating the fuck out of a woman is just sick. It doesn't surprise me they have to attack in groups because they're usually a bunch of short skinny fucks who wear hoodies and used jizz rags over their faces. They seem to love to target people who cannot defend themselves or women, Lauren Southern was attacked by some in the UK for wearing a Union Jack hat. 

I couldn't imagine if these retards got any real power.


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823546757216956416
:clap


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/824293256506839041


----------



## virus21




----------



## 35 Kanyon

Frankie Boyles hilarious take on the world in it darkness hours and it will be over soon.


----------



## Miss Sally

Rainmaka! said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/824293256506839041


When he said that they told him to go back to beijing, i thought these people were about solidarity with non-whites etc?


----------



## virus21

Miss Sally said:


> When he said that they told him to go back to beijing, i thought these people were about solidarity with non-whites etc?


Only if they agree with them. Otherwise they're "Shady persons of color"


----------



## Miss Sally

virus21 said:


> Only if they agree with them. Otherwise they're "Shady persons of color"


The people complaining about racism and being discriminated against are using racist remarks themselves. :laugh:

I thought Religion was hypocrisy but at least many religious people try to be good, these assholes take hypocrisy to a level that's beyond all else. Worse is they think they're in the right!

Soon as some Colleges start banning shit like this and booting students who disrupt everyone else's right to learn, those schools will get filled overnight from people escaping this madness!


----------



## Reaper

virus21 said:


> Only if they agree with them. Otherwise they're "Shady persons of color"


Or *****, or mediocre n------, or race traitors ....


----------



## CamillePunk

http://reason.com/blog/2017/01/25/ku-flyer-anarcho-capitalists-and-student

Apparently some group at the University of Kansas was posting flyers suggesting that people advocating anarcho-capitalism or men's rights could be "secret nazis". :lol 



> The flyer warns that the violent, dangerous neo-nazis who live among them use coded language like, "alt right, anarcho-capitalist, men's rights activist, and Make America Great Again."
> 
> Furthermore, "opponents of safe-spaces, inclusivity, social justice, intersectional activism, and multiculturalism are opponents of liberty and equality for all people," according to the flyer.
> 
> Such hateful rhetoric, when encountered, should be reported the university, according to the flyer:
> 
> "If you see postings regarding the alt-right, anarcho-capitalists, white nationalists, or any other hate group, photograph the post for documentation and remove it immediately."


Anarcho-capitalism, ideologically speaking, is about as far from Nazism as one could possibly be, by the way. :lol


----------



## DOPA

BASED RUBIN :banderas.


----------



## Miss Sally

CamillePunk said:


> http://reason.com/blog/2017/01/25/ku-flyer-anarcho-capitalists-and-student
> 
> Apparently some group at the University of Kansas was posting flyers suggesting that people advocating anarcho-capitalism or men's rights could be "secret nazis". :lol
> 
> Anarcho-capitalism, ideologically speaking, is about as far from Nazism as one could possibly be, by the way. :lol


People have called Milo a Nazi and he's pretty far from one as you can get. Nazi is tossed around like a football these days, I go to buy some wine cooler, got carded, fucking Nazis!


----------



## Stinger Fan

Carte Blanche said:


> Or *****, or mediocre n------, or race traitors ....


Then they say republicans are the ones who divide people


----------



## Reaper




----------



## SWITCHBLADE

My respect for the Women's March has gone up by 1000%.




:rock4 :brock4 :rock5


----------



## Neuron

Miss Sally said:


> When he said that they told him to go back to beijing, i thought these people were about solidarity with non-whites etc?


I believe that Asians are getting edged out of the intersectional oppression pyramid the same way that white women and white gays have been for the past few years.


----------



## whelp

Carte Blanche said:


>


oh damn.

i just have no words.


----------



## MrMister

this is massively politically incorrect


----------



## Simply Flawless

Usually i find Piers Morgan to be an overwhelming cunt but his point of view about Ewan Macgregor and his little tantrum refusing to go on GMB was spot on. Ewan your doing a film with a guy ( roman Polanski ) who raped and drugged a young child i think any moral high ground you had just vanished. Piers is right women are allowed to have marches but men aren't allowed? Again someone tell me there is gender equality :leo


----------



## Goku

MrMister said:


> this is massively politically incorrect


----------



## whelp

Simply Flawless said:


> Usually i find Piers Morgan to be an overwhelming cunt but his point of view about Ewan Macgregor and his little tantrum refusing to go on GMB was spot on. Ewan your doing a film with a guy ( roman Polanski ) who raped and drugged a young child i think any moral high ground you had just vanished. Piers is right women are allowed to have marches but men aren't allowed? Again someone tell me there is gender equality :leo


you are quite right.

i wouldn't piss on that know nothing cunt Morgan, but in this particular instance he is correct. As much as it sticks in my throat to say so


----------



## Reaper

Washington Post is getting so desparate that now they're claiming that Breitbart and Milo are selling out :lmao 

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...alt-right-street-cred/?utm_term=.47386600fe9e



> *How Breitbart could lose its alt-right street cred*
> 
> On election night at Donald Trump's victory party, a jubilant Milo Yiannopoulos paraded through the press section with a beer in one hand, an ice cream bar in the other, and a videographer in tow. Turning to face the camera, he declared that Breitbart News is an “influential, now-mainstream publication.”
> 
> It was an odd boast about a website described in August by former chairman Stephen K. Bannon as “the platform for the alt-right” — a site whose influence grew out of a proud and aggressive rejection of the mainstream. Yiannopoulos probably just meant that Breitbart's many critics will have a hard time dismissing the site after Trump's win. Yet Breitbart has, in fact, looked increasingly mainstream since Election Day.
> 
> Besides Bannon, now a senior White House adviser, two other Breitbart staffers will reportedly join the Trump administration in precisely the kind of “incestuous merging of media, journalism and politics” that former Breitbart editor Larry O'Connor has said the site is supposedly against.
> 
> Meanwhile, Breitbart has made several recent hires from decidedly mainstream news outlets: John Carney from the Wall Street Journal, Sam Chi from RealClearPolitics and Kristina Wong from the Hill. Their mainstreamitis is bound to infect the Breitbart newsroom.
> 
> And Yiannopoulos, Breitbart's best-known writer and provocateur, appears to be toning things down as he works on a book for which he reportedly received a $250,000 advance. Yiannopoulos bragged to the Hollywood Reporter in December that he “met with top execs at Simon & Schuster earlier in the year and spent half an hour trying to shock them with lewd jokes and outrageous opinions.”
> 
> “I thought they were going to have me escorted from the building, but instead they offered me a wheelbarrow full of money,” he said.
> 
> Simon & Schuster offered a very different account of the meeting in a letter sent Monday to other authors in the publisher's stable, some of whom had protested the decision to sign Yiannopoulos, who was permanently banned from Twitter in the summer. According to Simon & Schuster chief executive Carolyn Reidy, Yiannopoulos actually “said that he was interested in writing a book that would be a substantive examination of the issues of political correctness and free speech.”
> Reidy added that Simon & Schuster will not publish hate speech and that Yiannopoulos will have to adhere to the publisher's standards. The book's title, “Dangerous,” is a censored version of Yiannopoulos's self-applied moniker, “dangerous f----t.”
> 
> “This book,” Yiannopoulos told the Hollywood Reporter, “is the moment Milo goes mainstream.”
> 
> There's that word again. Yiannopoulos and Breitbart are, of course, free to capitalize on their support of Trump's successful campaign and to try to broaden their audience. But if they want to go mainstream, they risk alienating readers who were drawn to the website because it seemed to be by and for outsiders.
> 
> This is the same conundrum that confronts indie bands and craft beer makers — get too popular, and you might lose your street cred.
> 
> I asked Breitbart's Washington editor, Matt Boyle, whether he is concerned about maintaining the site's rebellious brand. He didn't respond.
> 
> If Boyle and his colleagues aren't thinking about the ramifications of all this mainstreaming, they should be. The hard-right readers who view it as their platform might use a different term: selling out.


This is one of the worst that Washington Post has put out because it's clear that the person penning this pile of crap hasn't actually read anything that BrietBart is still putting out and is completely ignoring the fact that Milo hasn't toned anything down. He's still fb-ing the same offensive crap and still saying the same things he's always said in interviews and in his speeches. ... 

But what does the MSM know these days. It's not like its journalists are actually doing their job and spending even a single day reading the content on BrietBart. This guy is acting like hiring people from the MSM makes them MSM is like saying that Kelly going over to NBC makes her a left-wing liberal or that it makes NBC a right-wing news channel :lmao 

I don't think their liberal fee fees can even handle following Milo on FB where he's just as brash as ever. Or seen his interviews lately. I haven't noticed ANY change in attitude or self-censorship at all.

That said, it's great that they're marketing for Milo in trying to continue to discredit his book. All they've achieved is make it one of the most anticipated books in recent memory. Keep the tears coming folks. :kobelol


----------



## MrMister

Comparing Milo to craft beers and indie rock bands:lmao


----------



## Stinger Fan

Miss Sally said:


> People have called Milo a Nazi and he's pretty far from one as you can get. Nazi is tossed around like a football these days, I go to buy some wine cooler, got carded, fucking Nazis!


Ben Shapiro gets called a Nazi and gets attacked by BLM supporters and White supremacists . People believe calling someone a Nazi means they will get shut down and hopfully it forces them into hiding unable to find work. It's just their tactic to stifle anyone who has a difference of opinion or supports a different political party. Funny how those same people are against that sort of thing thing....



How many counter protests do people think will be to the Pro Life March that will take place this weekend? I wonder how much that march will be covered in the media


----------



## Reaper

Shia Lebeouf's descent into madness in just under 5 days detailed (though it can be argued that he has already gone completely bonkers. This is a recap of his so-called "He won't divide us" art project that eventually ended with Shia getting arrested for assault):


----------



## Miss Sally

Neuron said:


> I believe that Asians are getting edged out of the intersectional oppression pyramid the same way that white women and white gays have been for the past few years.


I love it when white women who were the center of all this SJ nonsense for a few years now get called out on it. It's funny when non-whites turn on them and now to keep their power trying to say all "white people should shut up and listen" yet they're the ones doing the talking. It's satisfying seeing the most privileged among us lose their grip on this monster they created and take abuse from it. As for gay men, they were stupid to even join with the Feminists etc. Not sure why gay men would side with people who find them disgusting and hate them. 

As for asians, you would be lucky to be born as asian in the US. Chances are you'll get a traditional family, parents who push you to excel or work hard, you get minority status but overall do better than anyone else including whites in just about everything. You can be conservative by cultural and traditional means and nobody calls you out or tries to fight with you. You can be as successful as you want and you're still not considered privileged, you can be mildly racist and nobody bats an eye! I'd say they got a pretty good deal. :laugh:


----------



## Reaper

Miss Sally said:


> You can be as successful as you want and you're still not considered privileged, you can be mildly racist and nobody bats an eye! I'd say they got a pretty good deal. :laugh:


Yeah. Even though I fall under that India/Pakistani Asian crowd (which is not exactly the mainstream asian crowd) and I can testify to pretty much all the privileges you've stated.

We've got a pretty great deal in America as well.


----------



## Simply Flawless

whelp said:


> you are quite right.
> 
> i wouldn't piss on that know nothing cunt Morgan, but in this particular instance he is correct. As much as it sticks in my throat to say so


Plus he's getting called sexist because he said women should wear heels at work....said if he turned up to work in jeans and trainers he wouldn't last long. Piers is an insufferable cunt but he is right and no it isn't sexist but then to idiot SJW's men even breathing is sexist


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21

> over lab equipment
> COLLEGE FIX STAFF •JANUARY 25, 2017
> 205 281 Share1 8
> 
> Oops. That’s what a Bowling Green State University student should be saying after she mistakenly and falsely identified a cover for a piece of equipment as a member of the Ku Klux Klan
> 
> Yes, you’re reading that right. Red Alert Politics reports:
> 
> After seeing a white, pointy figure in a classroom window at Bowling Green State University, a frightened student took to Twitter to post the image and dramatically state there was an “ACTIVE KKK group” at her school.
> 
> The student’s tweet, posted on Sunday morning, apparently led to “concern among the student community demanding answers as to how the pointy white sheets made their way onto their hallowed grounds.” It even spurred a campus inquiry, which found there’s no presence of the hate group on campus.
> 
> The university’s president, Mary Ellen Mazey, took to Twitter on Monday to debunk the KKK claim:
> 
> We looked into this. We discovered it’s a cover on a piece of lab equipment.
> 
> Red Alert Politics reports “the student who shared the original video was promptly mocked online for her paranoia.”
> 
> View image on TwitterView image on TwitterView image on Twitter
> Follow
> Mary Ellen Mazey @PresidentMazey
> Thanks for sharing, @autumpatrice. We looked into this. We discovered it's a cover on a piece of lab equipment.
> 8:37 AM - 23 Jan 2017
> 3,513 3,513 Retweets 6,562 6,562 likes
> Maybe next time she won’t be so quick to take to Twitter.


http://www.thecollegefix.com/post/30891/


----------



## Pratchett

virus21 said:


> http://www.thecollegefix.com/post/30891/


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao



I have to laugh hysterically to keep myself from crying about this generation that will take over the world in the next couple decades.

:hogan


----------



## 2 Ton 21

virus21 said:


> http://www.thecollegefix.com/post/30891/





Pratchett said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> I have to laugh hysterically to keep myself from crying about this generation that will take over the world in the next couple decades.
> 
> :hogan


Similar thing happened last year at Indiana University. Student said they saw a klansman with a whip on campus. People freaked the fuck out until someone took a picture of him. It was a Dominican friar in robes with a rosary getting fro-yo with students.

*
Dominican Friar Confused for KKK Member at Indiana University*


----------



## whelp

Simply Flawless said:


> Plus he's getting called sexist because he said women should wear heels at work....said if he turned up to work in jeans and trainers he wouldn't last long. Piers is an insufferable cunt but he is right and no it isn't sexist but then to idiot SJW's men even breathing is sexist


i know how dare us honkys breathe the air that a humpbacked lesbian minority could be breathing.

and we're blokes as well? that just takes the biscuit!


----------



## Stinger Fan

2 Ton 21 said:


> Similar thing happened last year at Indiana University. Student said they saw a klansman with a whip on campus. People freaked the fuck out until someone took a picture of him. It was a Dominican friar in robes with a rosary getting fro-yo with students.
> 
> *
> Dominican Friar Confused for KKK Member at Indiana University*


One thing that bothers me about that article is how the person writes "It's a hilarious miscommunication". The person writing that completely glances over that this miscommunication could have led to violence towards the friar . Everyone is seeing the KKK everywhere now apparently like Jesus Christ , people need to chill the hell out


----------



## virus21

> Home Culture Wars
> By Jillian Kay Melchior | 9:01 am, January 19, 2017
> 
> In an effort to be more welcoming to people who don’t identify as being either male or female, many colleges are now letting students pick their own pronoun, instead of he/him and she/her, that they want others to use when referring to them.
> 
> When the University of Michigan allowed students to designate their preferred pronoun online last September, junior Grant Strobl made national news by declaring that he wanted to be known as “Your Majesty.” But it turns out more than 150 other students also chose outrageous or satirical designations.
> 
> Several students, like Strobl, chose designations denoting royalty or political power: “The Exalted King,” “Milord,” “Princess,” “Maharaja,” “Mr. President,” and “Supreme Leader,” according to university records reviewed by Heat Street.
> 
> Others chose names from Game of Thrones: “A Man Has No Name,” “Brother of the Night’s Watch,” “Khal,” “King of the North,” and “Kingslayer.”
> 
> Two chose “Harambe,” two chose appliance names (“LG LCRT2010ST Microwave Oven” and “Fridge”), and three chose “Dat Boi.”
> 
> One student was simply “1st Degree Blackbelt,” while another claimed “Artist Formerly Known as He.” Others, including “Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa,” “(-b +- sqrt(b^2 – 4ac) ) / 2a” and “?” seemed to just mash their keyboard.
> 
> Follow
> Grant Strobl @grantstrobl
> My new identity is His Majesty Grant Strobl, what's yours? After you update WolverineAccess, tweet to #UMPronounChallenge! @YAF @YAFUMich
> 4:34 PM - 28 Sep 2016
> 361 361 Retweets 1,087 1,087 likes
> Once a student changes a designation, it appears on the class roster. When the school first announced that students could change their preferred pronouns online, a spokesman said that “if there were a persistent pattern of ignoring a student’s preference, we would address that as a performance matter” with professors.
> 
> Rick Fitzgerald, a spokesperson for the University of Michigan, said Wednesday that none of the tongue-and-cheek designations discovered by Heat Street were, technically, pronouns, “so they are typically ignored by professors.”
> 
> “No one has insisted on pronouns that are not pronouns,” Fitzgerald said. “Most of the 2,000 students who designated pronouns took it seriously. Fewer than 200 did not take it seriously… out of more than 45,000 students on the Ann Arbor campus.”
> 
> Around 50 students listed “they” as their preferred pronoun. The vast majority of students listed “he” or “she.”
> 
> Fitzgerald said the university is still considering whether the write-in option is necessary, saying that such discussion “is part of the natural review process for this new tool.”
> 
> The full list of University of Michigan students’ atypical designations is below.
> 
> Supreme Overlord
> Yeah Boy
> Your Dudeness
> Your Grace
> Your Highness
> Your Royal Highness
> Supreme Mugwump
> The Almighty
> The Crown Prince
> The Dude
> The Exalted King
> The Exalted One
> The Honorable Chairman
> The King
> The King of the North
> The Most Honourable
> The Man
> The Supreme Chancellor
> Thine Noble Sir
> Tr4p Lord
> The Real One
> TRUMP
> V/V’s
> Velociraptor
> Seadaddy
> Secret Agent
> Semi-Wet Sponge
> Senior Galactic Viceroy SharkWizard
> F-5F Tiger II
> First Lord of the Blade
> Jedi Knight
> Khal
> Kingslayer
> Shklee, shklim/shkler
> Sith Lord
> Steward of Gondor
> Sudo Root User
> Suh
> Supreme Commander
> SUPREME EMPEROR
> Supreme Leader
> Milord
> Motherf*ckin
> Mr.
> Mr. President
> My Liege
> My Lord
> Our Lord
> Prince of Persia
> Princess
> Professor Emeritus
> Rambo
> Reverend Doctor
> Jesus H. Christ, II
> King
> King of the Bats
> Lord
> Lady Devil
> LG LCRT2010ST Microwave Oven
> Lord
> Lord Commander
> Machtig
> Maharaja
> Mariel
> Master McWizardbubbles
> His Holiness
> His Honor
> His Imperial Majesty
> His Lordship
> His Majesty
> His Supremacy
> I Love Rigatoni
> Her Royal Highness
> High Chieftain
> His Awesomeness
> His Eminence
> His Excellency
> His Grace
> His Highness Harambe
> Her Dad
> Her Imperial HIghness
> Fridge
> Fruit Roll Up
> Godfather
> Grand Consul
> Grand Master
> Grand Moff
> Gri/Grim/Grime/Grimeself
> Harambe
> Captain
> Centaur
> Chairman
> Christ
> Comrade
> Consiglieri
> Count of Chocula
> Daddy
> Darth Earthbolt The Rotten
> Dat Boi
> DeltaH
> DonkeyKong
> E
> Emperor
> Esteemed Knowledgeable One
> F-16 Fighter Jet
> Apache Helicopter
> Apache Helicopter Apache/Apachis/Apachim Archmage
> Artist Formerly Known As “He”
> Attack Helicopter
> Bae
> Batman
> Bo/Bots/Botself
> Boeing AH-64 Apache Helicopter
> Brentarino
> Brother of the Night’s Watch
> Attack Helicopter
> Bread
> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> Amphibious Warrior
> Apache Attack Helicopter
> Apache Helicopter
> ?
> .
> (-b +- sqrt(b^2 – 4ac) ) / 2a
> 1st Degree Black Belt
> A Man Has No Name
> A-10 Thunderbolt II-kin
> Brother of the Night’s Watch
> Thee
> Guitar Hero 2 for the XBOX 360
> Harambe
> AH64
> — Jillian Kay Melchior writes for Heat Street and is a fellow for the Steamboat Institute and the Independent Women’s Forum.


https://heatst.com/culture-wars/call-me-supreme-leader-dozens-of-umich-students-chose-ridiculous-titles-as-their-preferred-pronouns/


----------



## MrMister

More sharks jumped with that mistaken KKK oh wait it's a priest thing. That is so out there it seems like satire.


----------



## GothicBohemian

virus21 said:


> ... Senior Galactic Viceroy SharkWizard ...


I'm taking this one. Henceforth, you all know how to address me.


----------



## DOPA




----------



## virus21




----------



## Pratchett

GothicBohemian said:


> I'm taking this one. Henceforth, you all know how to address me.


Only if you use it as your Usertitle. :mj


----------



## Simply Flawless

virus21 said:


> https://heatst.com/culture-wars/call-me-supreme-leader-dozens-of-umich-students-chose-ridiculous-titles-as-their-preferred-pronouns/


Fuck it i'm taking the title of Khaleesi :y2j


----------



## deepelemblues

just call me grand moff velociraptor

here are all the pronouns i identify as with correct pronunciation


----------



## FatherJackHackett




----------



## Cooper09

virus21 said:


>


She and Lauren Southern really are the greatest team on earth. 

This is how we're going to win this war. Having women like this stand up for us reeducate the unlearned.


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21

Not much of a fan of Bill Maher, but he hit the nail on the head


----------



## DOPA




----------



## yeahbaby!

L-DOPA said:


>


Forget Muslims, just ban and deport anyone wearing a big vagina costume. ewwww.


----------



## virus21

L-DOPA said:


>


A real vagina looks less gross than those costumes


----------



## DOPA

MILO. :banderas.


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21

Dear fucking god.


----------



## Reaper




----------



## virus21

Big Brother is watching students


----------



## Miss Sally

virus21 said:


> Big Brother is watching students


----------



## virus21




----------



## Paigeology




----------



## virus21




----------



## SWITCHBLADE




----------



## virus21




----------



## Neuron

Yeah, they choose to wear them so they don't get hit by their husbands. ^






A good video debunking the whole "mass shooter" thing. Only real error in the video was when he accidentally implied 64% of the country is white men. Approximately 62-64% of the population is white, yes, but only half of it is men. The video was also made by a guy that hates Trump btw.


----------



## CamillePunk

"Transgender" 7-year old (fpalm) goes back to acting like a boy (his actual gender) after being removed from his mother's care:

https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...rl-removed-from-mothers-care-high-court-judge

This reminds me of a story my very liberal friend told me about how he addressed his 3-year old male cousin as "little man", and his SJW parents freaked out because the *3-year old* "identifies as female". fpalm My friend is generally pro-trans and all that (I don't really care what adults want to identify as myself), but this was a little too ridiculous even for him.


----------



## DOPA




----------



## virus21




----------



## Miss Sally

CamillePunk said:


> "Transgender" 7-year old (fpalm) goes back to acting like a boy (his actual gender) after being removed from his mother's care:
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...rl-removed-from-mothers-care-high-court-judge
> 
> This reminds me of a story my very liberal friend told me about how he addressed his 3-year old male cousin as "little man", and his SJW parents freaked out because the *3-year old* "identifies as female". fpalm My friend is generally pro-trans and all that (I don't really care what adults want to identify as myself), but this was a little too ridiculous even for him.


Nat Geo put a 4 year old "trans" kid on their cover, the mother is some sorta trans advocate but they should have done their research. She was a hardcore advocate before she had her kid so makes you wonder if the kid is trans or if she's pushing hard agenda onto him. Kids are impressionable at a very young age, you could convince a 4 year old shit is chocolate. 

I don't know if this is true but Ernest Hemingway was dressed up as a girl and presented as a girl until he was 8 or so because his mother was crazy and wanted a daughter. It's why when he got older went all out doing macho stuff. These parents are going to fuck up their kids so badly.


----------



## Stinger Fan

CamillePunk said:


> "Transgender" 7-year old (fpalm) goes back to acting like a boy (his actual gender) after being removed from his mother's care:
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...rl-removed-from-mothers-care-high-court-judge
> 
> This reminds me of a story my very liberal friend told me about how he addressed his 3-year old male cousin as "little man", and his SJW parents freaked out because the *3-year old* "identifies as female". fpalm My friend is generally pro-trans and all that (I don't really care what adults want to identify as myself), but this was a little too ridiculous even for him.


Research shows that over 80% of children who have "gender dysphoria" go back to identifying with their original gender later on. I think its crazy how parents will allow their children to make such a massive decision to having surgeries at a young age and have them on pills for the rest of their lives. Like, let these kids grow up a little first . Parents are so fearful of not being labelled "accepting" or "tolerant" of something different that they go through extreme lengths to prove it.


----------



## Miss Sally

Stinger Fan said:


> Research shows that over 80% of children who have "gender dysphoria" go back to identifying with their original gender later on. I think its crazy how parents will allow their children to make such a massive decision to having surgeries at a young age and have them on pills for the rest of their lives. Like, let these kids grow up a little first . Parents are so fearful of not being labelled "accepting" or "tolerant" of something different that they go through extreme lengths to prove it.


When I was 5 I thought I was the lizard Queen because when playing in the backyard rock lizards and geckos weren't afraid of me, I could pick them up and play with them.


----------



## Reaper

@DesolationRow; @Miss Sally; @CamillePunk; @L-DOPA






:banderas


----------



## Miss Sally

RipNTear said:


> @DesolationRow; @Miss Sally; @CamillePunk; @L-DOPA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banderas


I enjoy Lauren roasting people. She's absolutely right! Hey reaper do you feel empowered seeing that sign of a woman in a hijab that supposedly represents "America"?


----------



## Reaper

Miss Sally said:


> Hey reaper do you feel empowered seeing that sign of a woman in a hijab that supposedly represents "America"?


Funny thing is, one of my friends recently donned a hijab. Then she got married. And now that hijab is gone because her husband didn't approve of it. 

I wanted to comment on that that is real internalized misogyny but since she's one of my better friends and I've known her for 12 years and she was the first to accept me as an atheist, I didn't say anything. But I was really tempted :draper2


----------



## virus21

RipNTear said:


> @DesolationRow; @Miss Sally; @CamillePunk; @L-DOPA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banderas


Thank you based Lauren


----------



## Mutant God

Miss Sally said:


> When I was 5 I thought I was *the Lizard Queen* because when playing in the backyard rock lizards and geckos weren't afraid of me, I could pick them up and play with them.


Sorry couldn't help myself


----------



## 2 Ton 21

If you want to change your gender after you get into your mid to late teens, fine. I don't give a fuck, but when it's a younger kid, especially a 3 year old, that's crazy. Let the kid wear girl clothes if he wants. May have to deal with some fall out, whatever.

But when you start getting into hormone replacement and surgery; shit like that you need to take a step back and really think about where you're at. A young kid has no idea what the effects on their life will be. At 6 you don't know how sex works and have no idea if you are going to want a dick or a pussy later in life. You don't have all the info to make an informed choice. That's where parents need to step in. You need to be a parent, not a cool friend.

Be supportive of them, but make them understand that how they feel now may not always be how they are going to feel. I knew a couple of tomboys in school that once they hit their late teens became hot as shit and happily changed accordingly. What wold have happened if their parents were overzealous in their support and at 10-12 had them growing their clits into dicks?


----------



## Miss Sally

Seems "Leftists" at Milo's spot at Berkeley got violent, started fires and attacking people. Oh boy they're getting worse!


----------



## CamillePunk

@DesolationRow

The situation at UC Berkeley where Milo was supposed to be speaking tonight:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826979477645189120
*shamelessly including my own RT/reply* 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/827006618982248448
I wish Milo would come here to UC Santa Cruz. :lol I imagine it would go much the same, except I'd get to throw myself in the middle of it, haha.


----------



## deepelemblues

Only a matter of time before someone gets killed by these fascists. 

It almost happened already with the guy who got shot by an anti-Milo anti- :trump protester at another one of his speeches. The shooter claimed it was self-defense because the guy he shot was a "white supremacist." The victim is still in critical condition.


----------



## Neuron

Milo isn't even extreme. Here's a look into the overton of Antifas:


----------



## CamillePunk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/827005465615810560
What the fuck? :lol


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/827005465615810560
> What the fuck? :lol


Regressives hard at work getting :trump that 2nd term!


----------



## Neuron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/827039593543393280

No really, how the fuck can anyone take these retards seriously? These are the same people that think it's okay to punch a "nazi" because Captain America did it in comics. They labeled a basic bitch cultural libertarian as a fascist. What's next, is Bernie Sanders a fascist too?


----------



## DesolationRow

@AryaDark @RipNTear

Remarkable, @CamillePunk and @Neuron. UC Berkeley, my home away from home, and home of the original "Free Speech Movement" as it were in 1964, sees the endgame of the leftist revolution with "anti-fascists" employing one method after another which would be described as fascistic. 

Watched the live news coverage several hours ago while preparing to leave for my blacksmithing class and it was saddening to see one person after another who was merely supporting Milo Yiannopoulos's efforts to speak at a venue that has seen all sorts of speakers speak within its confines for decades being beaten by these purported "anti-fascists." 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/827026265739710464

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/827026783895576576
So who hates Starbucks more at the moment, the anti-refugee right or the anti-capitalist left? :aryha 

Eddy Brock! :mark: I know this dude; called him up a few hours ago after seeing him on Fox News but I think he's busy becoming a celebrity! :mark:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/827060541931810816

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/827060473468157952
Nevertheless, this was a disgusting display and it was clearly perpetrated by professional (likely Sorosbot) agitators and disruptors, armed with cardboard shields and myriad instruments such as fireworks. 

UCLA immediately rescinded their invitation to Milo as the fires were raging up at CAL. The fascists had their victory tonight but Milo reaching millions of people on television was also funny. Perfect that Tucker Carlson was able to host it and bleed into Sean Hannity's hour by fifteen minutes. 

We have truly entered "The Fourth Turning." As per the William Strauss-Neil Howe generational theory. :side:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Doesn't the son of Satan, Alex Soros, have a home in Berkeley?


----------



## Miss Sally

DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark @RipNTear
> 
> Remarkable, @CamillePunk and @Neuron. UC Berkeley, my home away from home, and home of the original "Free Speech Movement" as it were in 1964, sees the endgame of the leftist revolution with "anti-fascists" employing one method after another which would be described as fascistic.
> 
> Watched the live news coverage several hours ago while preparing to leave for my blacksmithing class and it was saddening to see one person after another who was merely supporting Milo Yiannopoulos's efforts to speak at a venue that has seen all sorts of speakers speak within its confines for decades being beaten by these purported "anti-fascists."
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/827026265739710464
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/827026783895576576
> So who hates Starbucks more at the moment, the anti-refugee right or the anti-capitalist left? :aryha
> 
> Eddy Brock! :mark: I know this dude; called him up a few hours ago after seeing him on Fox News but I think he's busy becoming a celebrity! :mark:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/827060541931810816
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/827060473468157952
> Nevertheless, this was a disgusting display and it was clearly perpetrated by professional (likely Sorosbot) agitators and disruptors, armed with cardboard shields and myriad instruments such as fireworks.
> 
> UCLA immediately rescinded their invitation to Milo as the fires were raging up at CAL. The fascists had their victory tonight but Milo reaching millions of people on television was also funny. Perfect that Tucker Carlson was able to host it and bleed into Sean Hannity's hour by fifteen minutes.
> 
> We have truly entered "The Fourth Turning." As per the William Strauss-Neil Howe generational theory. :side:



My biggest question is we've seen people label Trump as Hitler, his followers Nazis. Yet who is the ones smashing up the windows of businesses like it's kristallnacht? They're completely anti-Israel and don't hesitate to verbally attack Jewish people or "Zionists" so who is the real anti-semitic assholes?


----------



## DesolationRow

Miss Sally said:


> My biggest question is we've seen people label Trump as Hitler, his followers Nazis. Yet who is the ones smashing up the windows of businesses like it's kristallnacht? They're completely anti-Israel and don't hesitate to verbally attack Jewish people or "Zionists" so who is the real anti-semitic assholes?


Indeed, as you and I discussed on inauguration day. The historical illiteracy on display is almost too bewildering to fully comprehend.


----------



## TKOK

You can't claim to be tolerant, and then as a group get violent when people do or say something that you disagree with. Shit doesn't work that way.


----------



## Goku

think the reaction to the 'alt-right' has officially moved past delusion and into crazy.


----------



## Miss Sally

DesolationRow said:


> Indeed, as you and I discussed on inauguration day. The historical illiteracy on display is almost too bewildering to fully comprehend.


The lack of understanding History is only beaten by their wildly different view of said History. They view History as an interpretation of someone viewing art over someone viewing actual facts. The wildly inaccurate comparisons of people to darker historical figures and times and woefully ignoring any similarities of themselves to these same figures while viewing themselves as Heroes is disturbing. They seem to be under the impression all they do is "for the Greater Good" while what anyone else does is evil and any good these people do is only a way to cover up their ultimate evil agenda. 

These people seem to have the symptoms of mass hysteria along with delusions of grandeur. you're either with them or against them, no matter your race, religion, sexuality. Questioning them is the ultimate sin and not doing as they demand is act of cowardice or compliance to those they feel are part of the "Evil Empire." The reactions and riots and attacking of people reminds me of those corny rock videos of the youth rising up and taking down the man. Yet when their actions are met with disdain and legal problems they're confused as to why people view them with such disdain or unsure why they're in trouble.

These people are rather mad and trying to appease them is impossible. They don't stand for equality but subjugation. They don't stand for free speech, they stand for controlling your speech. They certainly don't stand for freedom but thought control and rules which are neigh impossible to follow. Last but not least they don't stand for critical thinking but the reliance of social politics which is no more than Religious dogma of their making.

People as we seen who try to stand with them end up like Perillos of Athens when he built the Brazen Bull for Phalaris the tyrant, to be sacrificed in the name of this grand vision of absolute justice thus proving nobody is safe.


----------



## DesolationRow

Wonderful post, @Miss Sally. :clap

Could not agree more. And I adore the analogy with Perillos of Athens and his fate after he built the Brazen Bull for Phalaris the Tyrant of Akragas of Sicily. :clap 

These "protesters" should learn of what happened to Phalaris at the hands, reportedly, of Telemachus, ancestor of Theron. :lol


----------



## Simply Flawless

CamillePunk said:


> "Transgender" 7-year old (fpalm) goes back to acting like a boy (his actual gender) after being removed from his mother's care:
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...rl-removed-from-mothers-care-high-court-judge
> 
> This reminds me of a story my very liberal friend told me about how he addressed his 3-year old male cousin as "little man", and his SJW parents freaked out because the *3-year old* "identifies as female". fpalm My friend is generally pro-trans and all that (I don't really care what adults want to identify as myself), but this was a little too ridiculous even for him.


I strongly disagree with this bullshit of "3 year olds want to change gender"...they're CHILDREN for fuck sake they don't know what they want. By all means when they get to 18 or 20 they can make the informed decision but kids shouldn't be forced into this because their nutty parents want it.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Teh Kok said:


> You can't claim to be tolerant, and then as a group get violent when people do or say something that you disagree with. Shit doesn't work that way.


They're only tolerant if you agree with them. They're pretty hateful of people who aren't 100% on the same page as them


----------



## DOPA

I saw the news about UC Berkeley after I came home yesterday. It was late though and I was way too tired so I just watched the Milo interview with Tucker Carlson and went to sleep.

Just watching the other videos now and I had no idea it was that bad. The comparison to Kristallnacht is startlingly accurate, at least in terms of using violence, smashing up private property and censoring free speech as a political message. It truly is sad that the birth of the original free speech movement is now the face of everything that stands against those principles. A truly sad irony.

On the plus side though, these idiots do not realize that they are just making MILO more popular and are proving his point for him. He will only get bigger and gain more support because of their actions and dare I say maybe some who are on the fence about Trump, the swing voters, the centrists/disillusioned liberals/centre right voters will start to at least rally around Trump supporters and maybe even Trump himself after seeing actions like this.

Hopefully we'll see Universities getting hurt where it counts which is their wallets, which has already started to happen. That's really the only way the University's will change their attitudes and go back to policies in which the University was intended for.


----------



## Café de René

As a European, there is nothing more sad than seeing that Antifa/Black Block actually exists in the USA.


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/827112633224544256


----------



## The Absolute

Harrowing video from Stefan about the protest:


----------



## DOPA

@CamillePunk @RipNTear @Miss Sally @DesolationRow @Pratchett @Goku @The Absolute @virus21 @Teh Kok @Simply Flawless @Neuron


http://www.breitbart.com/milo/2017/...versity-receives-370-million-federal-funding/



> *UC Berkeley Receives $370 Million in Federal Funding, More Than Half Its Budget*
> 
> UC Berkeley last year received $370 million in funding from the federal government, underlining the seriousness of President Trump’s threat to withdraw funding following leftist riots at the college yesterday.
> 
> The riots, which were a successful effort to prevent Breitbart Senior Editor MILO from speaking at the university, were condemned by President Donald Trump, who earlier threatened to take away the university’s federal funding.
> 
> “If U.C Berkeley does not allow free speech and practices violence on innocent people with a different point of view – NO FEDERAL FUNDS?,” Trump wrote.
> 
> Coverage of the rioting spread across the world last night as students smashed ATMs and bank windows, looted a Starbucks, beat Trump supporters, pepper sprayed innocent individuals, and set fires in the street. Others spray painted the words “Kill Trump” on storefronts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the UC Berkeley website, the university boasts that “each year, the UC Berkeley campus receives well over half a billion dollars in research and other support from external sources.”
> 
> “The federal government provided 55 percent of these funds, and California state agencies and other government sources, industry, and the nonprofit sector supplied the rest,” it continues.
> 
> The riots took place on what was scheduled to be the final event of MILO’s Dangerous ****** Tours. Since the tour restarted in January, violent protests have broken out at UC Davis as well as the University of Washington, where one person was shot.


Defund UC Berkeley NOW!


----------



## Reaper

My wife officially declared her support for Trump and the GOP yesterday and basically made the same claim and almost all ex-liberals are making recently: She doesn't like what her side (the liberals) have turned into and she's had had enough of their ridiculous intolerance and is now moving farther to the right - closer to where I am now. She's also getting pushed away by non-Americans constantly bitching about American politics knowing nothing about how our voting systems, constitution or any of that shit works. 

And my wife was a legacy democrat - at least 4th generation democrat who voted Obama twice and broke away this year for the left libertarians and is now slowly becoming increasingly conservative/constitutionalist. Her grandmother voted democrat all her life and she was raised by her grandmother. 2020 she's going to vote Trump. 

Keep this shit coming democrats, you'll lose more and more of your followers as your own followers are getting absolutely fed up of your shit.


----------



## stevefox1200

Since "fascist" is the go to word for both sides I have decided to become a fascist and rebuild the good name of "fascism"

Its going to be an uphill battle as I don't have very many good examples to follow off but I am hoping that social media and #notallfascists will be the next big thing


----------



## virus21




----------



## stevefox1200

Want some lols from Berkeley? 

Go to https://twitter.com/JesseArreguin, he is the mayor Berkeley 

Watch as he goes from "these riots are the voice of the people" to "Oh fuck I am pissing people off and telling them its ok to fight cops and trash my city" to "riots are wrong and bring all videos of the riot to the police to find the perpetrator"


----------



## Reaper

stevefox1200 said:


> Want some lols from Berkeley?
> 
> Go to https://twitter.com/JesseArreguin, he is the mayor Berkeley
> 
> Watch as he goes from "these riots are the voice of the people" to "Oh fuck I am pissing people off and telling them its ok to fight cops and trash my city" to "riots are wrong and bring all videos of the riot to the police to find the perpetrator"




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/827249600247377920
No idea if real or fake yet (as I don't see any other news yet), but if true then this could explain his u-turn.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Israeli Jew got rejected at a school in Canada, how is this even possible?


----------



## 2 Ton 21

stevefox1200 said:


> Since "fascist" is the go to word for both sides I have decided to become a fascist and rebuild the good name of "fascism"
> 
> Its going to be an uphill battle as I don't have very many good examples to follow off but I am hoping that social media and #notallfascists will be the next big thing


----------



## stevefox1200

RipNTear said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/827249600247377920
> No idea if real or fake yet (as I don't see any other news yet), but if true then this could explain his u-turn.


In a matter of 1 hour he twitted "violence is bad, talk to the police about the riot" about 7 times in a row with different wording

Also on the side I find it funny that the "over 30 crowd" on social media thinks that "blocking" someone is like slamming the door in their face and brag about how much blocking they do when to the younger crowd it looks more like you are bragging about how upset trolls made you



2 Ton 21 said:


>


So after a bit of googling I discovered that historically there were some "good" fascists (keep in mind its super relative), if it wasn't for the big Adolf Fascism might have actually been a real valid system today


----------



## 2 Ton 21

stevefox1200 said:


> So after a bit of googling I discovered that historically there were some "good" fascists (keep in mind its super relative), if it wasn't for the big Adolf Fascism might have actually been a real valid system today


To me, fascism seems like it would only work as a temporary system of government. A government set up for a transition period or a period of reform. Seems like it would difficult to keep the populace from rebelling, in the long term.


----------



## virus21




----------



## deepelemblues

Police sitting around inside the student union building at the same time people were getting mobbed and beaten outside. 

Berkeley mayor should be tarred and feathered.

When the State does not protect the citizenry, eventually the citizenry do it themselves... which is usually very messy and doesn't include a good ending.


----------



## stevefox1200

So popular youtuber JonTron (never seen one of his videos and don't give a fuck) did a stream with that Sargon guy where they talked right wing politics

Some of his followers were outraged and threatened to boycott him

he lost 82 subscribers and got over 4000 the next 4 days

I am starting to think that the average person doesn't take this shit very seriously


----------



## DesolationRow

deepelemblues said:


> Police sitting around inside the student union building at the same time people were getting mobbed and beaten outside.
> 
> Berkeley mayor should be tarred and feathered.
> 
> When the State does not protect the citizenry, eventually the citizenry do it themselves... which is usually very messy and doesn't include a good ending.


:no:

This is upsetting. So cliched of the cops to be around where the steady source of food is, too.

Berkeley's mayor has proven himself unfit for office. Surely he will consider such a charge "hate speech."


----------



## virus21

stevefox1200 said:


> So popular youtuber JonTron (never seen one of his videos and don't give a fuck) did a stream with that Sargon guy where they talked right wing politics
> 
> Some of his followers were outraged and threatened to boycott him
> 
> he lost 82 subscribers and got over 4000 the next 4 days
> 
> I am starting to think that the average person doesn't take this shit very seriously


They don't. It helps that Sargon has gotten a pretty big following over the last year or so


----------



## virus21




----------



## stevefox1200

In my quest to save fascism I went to some "official" American fascist party websites 

The American Freedom party: The "Cameron Alexander", intelligent and well educated types who can get stupid shock troopers to so their bidding while keep their hands clean and put their racism behind "European Pride". Believes in small government which is not very fascist like. A very interesting party that mixes conservative Christian lifestyles with green energy (I am not making that up, they support environmentalism). If not for their hatred of Jews and gays they would likely be Libertarians. I give them a (Jesus/10) for not being very good fascists 

The American Nazi Party: Well, they are Nazis...uhh. Well they want an all white America, schools to teach morals and a focus on agriculture. They sell reproductions of old Nazi magazines and pamphlets which is kind of cool for historical collectors I guess. They hate the Klan for lacking a political platform. For fun facts they believe, like a many on the left, that the US was founded on racism but that proves that racists create the best things. They also support green energy and their Q and A page is hilarious with weird ass questions like "If German and the US went to war today who would you side with?", the use of "Jew-S-A", and ranting that Neo-Nazis are stupid and keep making them look bad. I give them a (4/20) for likely being one guy in a warehouse filled with swastika tee-shirts being loaded by illegal workers

American Blackshirts: Now this is a fun one. They are based on Benito Mussolini and fascists writers of that era. They have zero respect for the founding fathers and want to rebuild the US's structure from the ground up. They dislike Trump and most politicians in general as well as all other national socialist groups. They are very self focused where the responsibility is not on the government but on the people to be "good citizens". They are also anti-drug and are environmentalists. I give them a (45/83), only legit by the book fascists need apply 

The nationalist socialist movement: They claim they are largest national socialist group in the US. Their site hurts my eyes and has cult like fixation on their leader. They are the "theme park" version of Nazis and act exactly as you would expect. I give them a (holocaust denial/17) for being so unoriginal 

The future of American fascism looks bleak


----------



## DesolationRow

@AryaDark @The Absolute @Beatles123 @CamillePunk @deepelemblues @L-DOPA @Miss Sally @Neuron @RipNTear @stevefox1200 @virus21 

Another night, another riotous "protest"...

Full story here: http://pix11.com/2017/02/02/protests-erupt-at-nyu-amid-gavin-mcinnes-event-4-arrested/



> Protests erupt at NYU amid Gavin McInnes event; 4 arrested
> 
> Posted 8:13 PM, February 2, 2017, by Alyssa Zauderer, Updated at 10:17PM, February 2, 2017
> 
> NEW YORK — At least four people were arrested Thursday night after scuffling with police outside of an appearance by right-wing comedian Gavin McInnes at NYU, police sources say.
> 
> The NYU Anti-Fascists organized the event on Facebook titled "Disrupt Gavin McInnes at NYU."
> 
> The co-founder of Vice was invited to speak on campus by the NYU College Republicans.
> 
> "Come to Kimmel, Rosenthal Pavilion to let NYU know that we will not stand for bigotry, racism, homophobia, transphobia, misogyny on our campus," the Facebook post read.
> 
> In December, McInnes launched a group called the Proud Boys. According to their Twitter account, the Twitter account's description reads "Western chauvinist who refuses to apologize for creating the modern world."
> 
> A scuffle broke out in front of the building between protesters and police. Police sources say at least four people have been arrested.
> 
> NEW YORK — At least four people were arrested Thursday night after scuffling with police outside of an appearance by right-wing comedian Gavin McInnes at NYU, police sources say.
> 
> The NYU Anti-Fascists organized the event on Facebook titled "Disrupt Gavin McInnes at NYU."
> 
> The co-founder of Vice was invited to speak on campus by the NYU College Republicans.
> 
> "Come to Kimmel, Rosenthal Pavilion to let NYU know that we will not stand for bigotry, racism, homophobia, transphobia, misogyny on our campus," the Facebook post read.
> 
> In December, McInnes launched a group called the Proud Boys. According to their Twitter account, the Twitter account's description reads "Western chauvinist who refuses to apologize for creating the modern world."
> 
> A scuffle broke out in front of the building between protesters and police. Police sources say at least four people have been arrested.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/827305773260738560


> Once McInnes was in the building, protesters followed and chanted as he tried to speak.
> 
> "Whose campus? Our campus," the protesters chanted.
> 
> Protests erupted Wednesday night at UC Berkeley in California ahead of a planned appearance by right-wing commentator Milo Yiannopoulos. Administrators ended up canceling the event two hours before the Breitbart editor's speech.
> 
> More than 1,500 people gathered on the UC Berkeley campus tearing down metal barriers, setting fires and damaging construction of a new building. No arrests were made during those protests.
> 
> President Donald Trump took to social media Thursday to denounce the UC Berkeley protests.


----------



## stevefox1200

DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark @The Absolute @Beatles123 @CamillePunk @deepelemblues @L-DOPA @Miss Sally @Neuron @RipNTear @stevefox1200 @virus21
> 
> Another night, another riotous "protest"...
> 
> Full story here: http://pix11.com/2017/02/02/protests-erupt-at-nyu-amid-gavin-mcinnes-event-4-arrested/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/827305773260738560


After 9/11 the New York police have become harder and harder to impress 










just don't make any Irish jokes or you will some shamrocks beating your ass


----------



## SWITCHBLADE




----------



## stevefox1200

Remember the kid who got to go to the white house due by pretending he made a bomb?

Well his family tried to sue commentators who claimed it was a hoax and lost horribly and now owe Ben Shapiro for his court fees

twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2017/02/02/ben-shapiro-entitled-to-reimbursement-from-family-of-ahmed-clock-kid-mohamed/

of the Milo/Ben/Gavin triangle I would say Ben is the most "legit" and the by far the least inflammatory, if someone burns down his rally I will be annoyed


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Clock Boy had to be my tipping point for this wave of cancer known as PC Culture. Glad Karma, I mean justice prevailed.


----------



## stevefox1200

For anyone looking for news sources I found this site

https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/

It lists news sites by their slant in a on judgemental way so if you want to find center, left, or right news sources of varying leanings it can be a great resource 

It also helped me discover a disturbing truth that "Stars and Stripes" the official newspaper of the US military, is a balanced news source and has some really good human interest pieces about things like the citizens in Iraq or Afghanistan who do infrastructure work like traffic control and policing, reports on things like the US and NATOs new arctic defense plan that as well fairly honest assessments on the condition of things in the different theaters including a story talking about how only 57% of Afghanistan is actually under government control 

How the fuck is the US military paper doing a better job than actual reporters? I guess soldiers don't like to be BSed by other soldiers


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

stevefox1200 said:


> For anyone looking for news sources I found this site
> 
> https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/
> 
> It lists news sites by their slant in a on judgemental way so if you want to find center, left, or right news sources of varying leanings it can be a great resource
> 
> It also helped me discover a disturbing truth that "Stars and Stripes" the official newspaper of the US military, is a balanced news source and has some really good human interest pieces about things like the citizens in Iraq or Afghanistan who do infrastructure work like traffic control and policing, reports on things like the US and NATOs new arctic defense plan that as well fairly honest assessments on the condition of things in the different theaters including a story talking about how only 57% of Afghanistan is actually under government control
> 
> How the fuck is the US military paper doing a better job than actual reporters? I guess soldiers don't like to be BSed by other soldiers


Nice! Bookmarked.


----------



## The Absolute

DesolationRow said:


> Another night, another riotous "protest"...
> 
> Full story here: http://pix11.com/2017/02/02/protests-erupt-at-nyu-amid-gavin-mcinnes-event-4-arrested/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/827305773260738560


 @AryaDark @Beatles123 @CamillePunk @deepelemblues @DesolationRow @Goku @L-DOPA @Miss Sally @Neuron @RipNTear @Rowdy Yates @stevefox1200 @Vic Capri @virus21 

No way are these protests grassroots. I'm ready to entertain the possibility that they're being crafted and orchestrated by someone behind the scenes who's writing the checks and pulling the strings. There's some Palpatine figure behind the curtains who wants to show our country in chaos and that things wouldn't be this chaotic if Trump weren't in charge.

In reality, all they're really doing is exposing the left's intolerance to different opinions and how immature they can be when things don't go their way. Meanwhile, the right is gaining more and more supporters and a national platform to promote their messages. Case in point: Milo's interview last night on Tucker.






Throwing tantrums, attacking people, and smashing things are not the correct ways to defeat your opponents. Maybe that's something these protesters and their organizers will think about when Trump handily wins his second term.



Rainmaka! said:


>


Ben should've never wasted his time with this video. Everybody knows the View is just a platform for five brainless chickens to squawk their mouths off. Don't give them any more attention than they deserve.


----------



## Reaper

stevefox1200 said:


> How the fuck is the US military paper doing a better job than actual reporters? I guess soldiers don't like to be BSed by other soldiers


I'm not surprised. The military is a-political, has longer terms, a different hierarchy, it's own rules so yeah, internal military sources will largely be unbiased. The whole structure of the military is generally immune to left/right bias. They simply follow orders no matter who gives them.

America would have had several coups in its history if the military was even slightly politicized.


----------



## Vic Capri

> Remember the kid who got to go to the white house due by pretending he made a bomb?
> 
> Well his family tried to sue commentators who claimed it was a hoax and lost horribly and now owe Ben Shapiro for his court fees
> 
> twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2017/02/02/ben-shapiro-entitled-to-reimbursement-from-family-of-ahmed-clock-kid-mohamed/
> 
> of the Milo/Ben/Gavin triangle I would say Ben is the most "legit" and the by far the least inflammatory, if someone burns down his rally I will be annoyed


Ben Shapiro is the best Jew around next to Paul Heyman.






- Vic


----------



## birthday_massacre

RipNTear said:


> My wife officially declared her support for Trump and the GOP yesterday and basically made the same claim and almost all ex-liberals are making recently: She doesn't like what her side (the liberals) have turned into and she's had had enough of their ridiculous intolerance and is now moving farther to the right - closer to where I am now. She's also getting pushed away by non-Americans constantly bitching about American politics knowing nothing about how our voting systems, constitution or any of that shit works.
> 
> And my wife was a legacy democrat - at least 4th generation democrat who voted Obama twice and broke away this year for the left libertarians and is now slowly becoming increasingly conservative/constitutionalist. Her grandmother voted democrat all her life and she was raised by her grandmother. 2020 she's going to vote Trump.
> 
> Keep this shit coming democrats, you'll lose more and more of your followers as your own followers are getting absolutely fed up of your shit.


What intolerance is she against exactly by the libs?

Maybe the libs intolerance of conservatives being against gay rights?
or The intolerance of conservatives against women's rights like abortion?
or Maybe their intolerance of conservatives against anyone who is not Christian?
Or maybe their intolerance of conservatives who are xenophobic?


----------



## birthday_massacre

CamillePunk said:


> @DesolationRow
> 
> The situation at UC Berkeley where Milo was supposed to be speaking tonight:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826979477645189120
> *shamelessly including my own RT/reply*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/827006618982248448
> I wish Milo would come here to UC Santa Cruz. :lol I imagine it would go much the same, except I'd get to throw myself in the middle of it, haha.


The rioters were not even UC Berkeley students, the protest was peaceful until the Black Bloc group showed up and started all the violence.

Black Bloc are know for that shit, they are always causing trouble at peaceful protest. They dont care what the cause is they just like to cause trouble.


----------



## CamillePunk

birthday_massacre said:


> The rioters were not even UC Berkeley students, the protest was peaceful until the Black Bloc group showed up and started all the violence.
> 
> Black Bloc are know for that shit, they are always causing trouble at peaceful protest. They dont care what the cause is they just like to cause trouble.


This is what my friends at UCB have said as well. I'll take their word for it.


----------



## birthday_massacre

The Absolute said:


> @AryaDark @Beatles123 @CamillePunk @deepelemblues @DesolationRow @Goku @L-DOPA @Miss Sally @Neuron @RipNTear @Rowdy Yates @stevefox1200 @Vic Capri @virus21
> 
> No way are these protests grassroots. I'm ready to entertain the possibility that they're being crafted and orchestrated by someone behind the scenes who's writing the checks and pulling the strings. There's some Palpatine figure behind the curtains who wants to show our country in chaos and that things wouldn't be this chaotic if Trump weren't in charge.
> 
> In reality, all they're really doing is exposing the left's intolerance to different opinions and how immature they can be when things don't go their way. Meanwhile, the right is gaining more and more supporters and a national platform to promote their messages. Case in point: Milo's interview last night on Tucker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throwing tantrums, attacking people, and smashing things are not the correct ways to defeat your opponents. Maybe that's something these protesters and their organizers will think about when Trump handily wins his second term.
> 
> 
> 
> Ben should've never wasted his time with this video. Everybody knows the View is just a platform for five brainless chickens to squawk their mouths off. Don't give them any more attention than they deserve.



Protesting is one of the American things you can do. It's a first amendment right. The protests are protesting what people like Milo are saying, his message. 

I guess you think it was wrong for blacks (and whites) to protest against the people that thought blacks should not drink from the same water fountain or use the same bathrooms as whites. Was that showing intolerance against the racist that thought blacks should be segregated? 

Or you think its wrong to protest against people who are against equal rights for gays? 

Or was it bad to be intolerent of what Hitler was doing to the jews? 

Your logic is so flawed its not even funny. You don't have to be tolerant of someone else's intolerance.

And sorry to tell you but the country is becoming way more liberal than conservative. It only took Trump EIGHT days to get a majority disproval rating. That is insane. Out of the last 6 presidents, Clinton was the next closets at 573 days.

Trump is pushing the country even further to the left more quickly than ever. Just look at the women's marches, the marches for Muslims, and LBGT marches will be starting up once Trump tries to take their rights away,


----------



## virus21

https://www.change.org/p/president-of-the-united-states-declare-antifa-a-terrorist-organization


----------



## 3MB4Life

birthday_massacre said:


> Protesting is one of the American things you can do. It's a first amendment right. The protests are protesting what people like Milo are saying, his message.
> 
> I guess you think it was wrong for blacks (and whites) to protest against the people that thought blacks should not drink from the same water fountain or use the same bathrooms as whites. Was that showing intolerance against the racist that thought blacks should be segregated?
> 
> Or you think its wrong to protest against people who are against equal rights for gays?
> 
> Your logic is so flawed its not even funny. You don't have to be tolerant of someone else's intolerance.


Are you comparing protesting for equal rights to starting a riot because a gay Jew is criticising the idea of cultural appropriation and sanctuary cities for illegal immigrants? You do realise how big a false equivalency that is, right?

And how is Milo against equal rights for gays? He is gay, you think he wants to deny his own equality? He's openly decried white supremacy and spoken about his values on equality before. Where are you getting this idea he doesn't believe in equality?

I'm pretty sure feeling the need to assault innocent women and start fires to stop someone from speaking is more intolerant than disregarding cultural appropriation as a concept and thinking illegal immigration isn't acceptable.


----------



## birthday_massacre

3MB4Life said:


> Are you comparing protesting for equal rights to starting a riot because a gay Jew is criticising the idea of cultural appropriation and sanctuary cities for illegal immigrants? You do realise how big a false equivalency that is, right?
> 
> And how is Milo against equal rights for gays? He is gay, you think he wants to deny his own equality? He's openly decried white supremacy and spoken about his values on equality before. Where are you getting this idea he doesn't believe in equality?
> 
> I'm pretty sure feeling the need to assault innocent women and start fires to stop someone from speaking is more intolerant than disregarding cultural appropriation as a concept and thinking illegal immigration isn't acceptable.


Protesting and causing a riot are two different things.

Protesting is great, violence is wrong. 

Like I said the UC Berkley protesters were doing the right thing by protesting what Milo was saying, there was zero violence until the Black Bloc group showed up, who are not even students of the school. They are just a bunch of anarchist. And they are totally in the wrong for causing violence. When ever you cause violence you always undermine what the peaceful protesters stand for. AGAIN the protesters from the school were not the ones causing the violence. It was an outside group that joined the peaceful protesters and started it.


As for how is Milo against gay rights, I was not saying he was, I was speaking to the posters other point "in reality, all they're really doing is exposing the left's intolerance to different opinions "

And asking why is it wrong to be intolerant of people against gay, black or equal rights of others.

That poster fails to point out the left's intolerance is countering the intolerance of the right against certain groups. If the right was not intolerant against those groups then the left would not be fighting against it to get equal rights.

Since when is fighting for equal rights a bad thing? But yeah lets bash the left for sticking up for equal rights and being intolerant of the ones who are intolerant. I always love how people ignore the ones who are really being intolerant and just focus on the ones who are against that intolerance.


----------



## deepelemblues

Well you see it's okay for leftists to be violent because. And they're not being violent anyway it's just protesting against fascism and it's okay to do anything to people you label as fascist. It's not violence it's resistance. It's just being physically intolerant to verbal intolerance so it's okay. There is no wrong behavior when you're being intolerant to intolerance. 

Shut up you cis white fascist and just accept it.


----------



## birthday_massacre

deepelemblues said:


> Well you see it's okay for leftists to be violent because. And they're not being violent anyway it's just protesting against fascism and it's okay to do anything to people you label as fascist. It's not violence it's resistance.
> 
> Shut up you cis white fascist and just accept it.


Who said its ok for the left to be violent?

Citation please




birthday_massacre said:


> Protesting and causing a riot are two different things.
> 
> Protesting is great, *violence is wrong*.


----------



## 3MB4Life

birthday_massacre said:


> Protesting and causing a riot are two different things.
> 
> Protesting is great, violence is wrong.
> 
> Like I said the UC Berkley protesters were doing the right thing by protesting what Milo was saying, there was zero violence until the Black Bloc group showed up, who are not even students of the school. They are just a bunch of anarchist. And they are totally in the wrong for causing violence. When ever you cause violence you always undermine what the peaceful protesters stand for. AGAIN the protesters from the school were not the ones causing the violence.


Just because they didn't directly take part in the violence doesn't mean they aren't responsible for it. If a group of people known to be violent show up to your protest and you don't tell them to leave, they are now a part of your protest. Whether you want to accept that responsibility, their actions will be grouped in with yours. If you don't want to be associated with the Black Bloc and Antifa mobs, keep them away from your demonstrations and decry their actions post-event. I haven't seen one person who was a part of the protest decrying the actions of the rioters, just a lot of people glorifying it.



> And asking why is it wrong to be intolerant of people against gay, black or equal rights of others.
> 
> That poster fails to point out the left's intolerance is countering the intolerance of the right against certain groups. If the right was not intolerant against those groups then the left would not be fighting against it to get equal rights.
> 
> Since when is fighting for equal rights a bad thing?


And as I said, when had Milo been against equal rights? Why were these people protesting him? All I saw was a load of uni students calling a gay Jew a Nazi with no justification. Do you just need to be labeled a fascist/nazi/white supremacist to be susceptible to censorship and violence, is evidence no longer required? Why, in this specific circumstance, were the protestors being intolerant of Milo?


----------



## birthday_massacre

3MB4Life said:


> Just because they didn't directly take part in the violence doesn't mean they aren't responsible for it. If a group of people known to be violent show up to your protest and you don't tell them to leave, they are now a part of your protest. Whether you want to accept that responsibility, their actions will be grouped in with yours. If you don't want to be associated with the Black Bloc and Antifa mobs, keep them away from your demonstrations and decry their actions post-event. I haven't seen one person who was a part of the protest decrying the actions of the rioters, just a lot of people glorifying it.
> 
> 
> 
> And as I said, when had Milo been against equal rights? Why were these people protesting him? All I saw was a load of uni students calling a gay Jew a Nazi with no justification. Do you just need to be labeled a fascist/nazi/white supremacist to be susceptible to censorship and violence, is evidence no longer required?


No, they are not responsible for it. They had nothing to do with that group showing up. What exactly do you expect them to do, oh say oh you need to leave LOL Like they are going to even listen. The cops should have been there to have them leave, that is the job the campus police. If anyone to blame for it getting to the point it did because Black Bloc its the campus police but not the peaceful protesters.

I am asking the question to you. Since you seem to be against intolerance of internet people. Just answer the question.

Milo is a white supremacist pretty sure that is why they were protesting him.


----------



## CamillePunk

birthday_massacre said:


> Milo is a white supremacist pretty sure that is why they were protesting him.


He's given a ton of speeches and public interviews so backing this claim up with a quote or two should be an easy task. We'll wait.


----------



## birthday_massacre

CamillePunk said:


> He's given a ton of speeches and public interviews so backing this claim up with a quote or two should be an easy task. We'll wait.


I bet you dont think Steve Bannon is one either.


----------



## CamillePunk

birthday_massacre said:


> I bet you dont think Steve Bannon is one either.


Where are the quotes?


----------



## birthday_massacre

CamillePunk said:


> Where are the quotes?


Don't need them, because you ignore facts and evidence all the time. Not even going to waste my time tracking them down because no matter what evidence is shown to back up points you always deny them. So its pointless.

Are you really going to deny Milo is not Alt Right


----------



## CamillePunk

birthday_massacre said:


> Don't need them, because you ignore facts and evidence all the time. Not even going to waste my time tracking them down because no matter what evidence is shown to back up points you always deny them. So its pointless.


There is no evidence to support your position. You know it. Anyone reading your cowardly posts knows it.

Here's my unnecessary evidence contradicting your obviously false claim:

Here's an article Milo wrote recently:

How I Forced GLAMOUR Magazine To Admit I’m Not A ‘White Supremacist

Here are some Milo quotes from a recent talk he had about how white nationalism is not the answer:



> “The reality is, if you force everyone to play identity politics, if you insist in pitting whites against blacks, women against men, straights against gays, the reality is you guys are gonna win and the left isn’t going to like it very much,” declared MILO. “But there’s a better way. Don’t fight identity politics with identity politics.”
> 
> “White pride, white nationalism, white supremacy isn’t the way to go,” he continued. “The way to go is reminding them and yourselves that you should be aspiring to values and to ideas.”
> 
> “You should be focusing on what unites people and not what drives them apart,” MILO concluded. “You shouldn’t give a shit about skin color, a shit about sexuality… You shouldn’t give a shit about gender, and you should be deeply suspicious of the people who do.”


You can't just hang labels on people with no evidence and think you're contributing something to the discussion. That's not how things work at the adult table.


----------



## TripleG

Protesting is completely fine. 

The Women's March, while we can debate back and forth about the issues at hand, from what I could gather was not a violent shit show, and I'm completely okay with that. 

Nonviolent protests like the Civil Rights movement, the practices of Gandhi, and even people you might disagree with like The Tea Party and the actions of the Westboro Baptist Church (as far as I know, no violence came from the demonstrators but were rather inflicted against them for the TP and WBC. Please correct me if I am wrong) are an exercise of American freedom and rights. I think the Westboro Baptist Church are completely insane (and quite possibly a giant scam) but as long as they aren't inflicting violence, then they have the right to picket and protest whatever the hell they want. 

To everyone smashing windows, sucker punching people, and just acting like anarchist neanderthals, could you not do that? You make your side look really bad, you make the peaceful protesters look really bad, you validate the other side by acting violent and scary, and you are normalizing violence to the point that being violent towards someone you disagree with on politics is completely okay (though those same people would probably disagree if the violence was being inflicted against them). 

Fuck having debates and rational discussions. Nah! Lets just punch and burn shit. That'll show them we are in the right.


----------



## Mutant God

stevefox1200 said:


> In my quest to save fascism I went to some "official" American fascist party websites
> 
> The American Freedom party: The "Cameron Alexander", intelligent and well educated types who can get stupid shock troopers to so their bidding while keep their hands clean and put their racism behind "European Pride". Believes in small government which is not very fascist like. A very interesting party that mixes conservative Christian lifestyles *with green energy (I am not making that up, they support environmentalism*). If not for their hatred of Jews and gays they would likely be Libertarians. I give them a (Jesus/10) for not being very good fascists
> 
> The American Nazi Party: Well, they are Nazis...uhh. Well they want an all white America, schools to teach morals and a focus on agriculture. They sell reproductions of old Nazi magazines and pamphlets which is kind of cool for historical collectors I guess. They hate the Klan for lacking a political platform. For fun facts they believe, like a many on the left, that the US was founded on racism but that proves that racists create the best things. They also support green energy and their Q and A page is hilarious with weird ass questions like "If German and the US went to war today who would you side with?", the use of "Jew-S-A", and ranting that Neo-Nazis are stupid and keep making them look bad. I give them a (4/20) for likely being one guy in a warehouse filled with swastika tee-shirts being loaded by illegal workers
> 
> American Blackshirts: Now this is a fun one. They are based on Benito Mussolini and fascists writers of that era. They have zero respect for the founding fathers and want to rebuild the US's structure from the ground up. They dislike Trump and most politicians in general as well as all other national socialist groups. They are very self focused where the responsibility is not on the government but on the people to be "good citizens". *They are also anti-drug and are environmentalists*. I give them a (45/83), only legit by the book fascists need apply
> 
> The nationalist socialist movement: They claim they are largest national socialist group in the US. Their site hurts my eyes and has cult like fixation on their leader. They are the "theme park" version of Nazis and act exactly as you would expect. I give them a (holocaust denial/17) for being so unoriginal
> 
> The future of American fascism looks bleak


Wasn't Hitler an environmentalist and against smoking?


----------



## 3MB4Life

birthday_massacre said:


> No, they are not responsible for it. They had nothing to do with that group showing up. What exactly do you expect them to do, oh say oh you need to leave LOL Like they are going to even listen. The cops should have been there to have them leave, that is the job the campus police. If anyone to blame for it getting to the point it did because Black Bloc its the campus police but not the peaceful protesters.
> 
> I am asking the question to you. Since you seem to be against intolerance of internet people. Just answer the question.
> 
> Milo is a white supremacist pretty sure that is why they were protesting him.


You can't have these people at your protests and then get mad when people associate their actions with you. The fact that this keeps happening and no one speaks up about makes the protestors appear to be complicit. For all we know, they invite Antifa to these protests. You don't get to be innocent when you allow this stuff to happen and don't denounce it. Denouncing this stuff publicly is the least they could do.

And the campus police should have done more. That picture of them all stood inside is disgraceful. But there are some people reporting they were given an order to stand down, I don't know how accurate that is but nevertheless, it was disgusting.

Also, Milo isn't a white supremacist. Anyone who knows anything about him would know that. That original protest came out of a load of people crying because they didn't like someone's opinion. It has nothing to do with Milo being a Nazi.



birthday_massacre said:


> Don't need them, because you ignore facts and evidence all the time.


Aren't you the same person who disregarded the evidence I presented to you when you claimed Trump mocked a reporter's disability? I'm not sure but if so, you probably shouldn't be calling people out for ignoring evidence.


----------



## stevefox1200

Mutant God said:


> Wasn't Hitler an environmentalist and against smoking?


I guess so because every neo-nazi or fascist group I find has green energy as one their demands


----------



## The Absolute

birthday_massacre said:


> Protesting is one of the American things you can do. It's a first amendment right. The protests are protesting what people like Milo are saying, his message.
> 
> I guess you think it was wrong for blacks (and whites) to protest against the people that thought blacks should not drink from the same water fountain or use the same bathrooms as whites. Was that showing intolerance against the racist that thought blacks should be segregated?
> 
> Or you think its wrong to protest against people who are against equal rights for gays?
> 
> Or was it bad to be intolerent of what Hitler was doing to the jews?
> 
> Your logic is so flawed its not even funny. You don't have to be tolerant of someone else's intolerance.
> 
> And sorry to tell you but the country is becoming way more liberal than conservative. It only took Trump EIGHT days to get a majority disproval rating. That is insane. Out of the last 6 presidents, Clinton was the next closets at 573 days.
> 
> Trump is pushing the country even further to the left more quickly than ever. Just look at the women's marches, the marches for Muslims, and LBGT marches will be starting up once Trump tries to take their rights away,


To clarify: I wasn't talking about the protesters - I meant the rioters. You know, those tolerant, open-minded people who were smashing things, setting things on fire, attacking people whose views are different from theirs, and making the world a darker place with their assholery? Also, you're clearly out of your mind to be comparing these protests to the civil rights movement.

The civil rights movement were about the fight for equal rights for my people. Exactly what noble cause were those UC Berkeley protesters/rioters fighting for? Shutting down an event hosted by a man with a different viewpoint? Man, those sound like some real civil rights pioneers right there. If anything, they only helped Milo's cause instead of hurting him.



birthday_massacre said:


> Milo is a white supremacist pretty sure that is why they were protesting him.


A gay Jewish man with a black boyfriend is considered a white supremacist these days?


----------



## MrMister

Calling people white supremacists is a way to discredit them without arguing their viewpoints or even listening to them.


----------



## Arya Dark

MrMister said:


> Calling people white supremacists is a way to discredit them without arguing their viewpoints or even listening to them.


*Bingo. And it's starting to hold less and less water now that people realize what is actually happening. And that's a good thing.*


----------



## Reaper

I'll willingly accept the moniker of "White Supremacist" because these days it means someone who acknowledges the existence of white poverty and lack of privilege of young white men who weren't born rich and work hard for what they earn. 

As PJW recently tweeted, we're the new counter-culture. We're the new punk rock kids. We're the new rebellion. Deal with it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/827658733392162818


----------



## birthday_massacre

3MB4Life said:


> You can't have these people at your protests and then get mad when people associate their actions with you. The fact that this keeps happening and no one speaks up about makes the protestors appear to be complicit. For all we know, they invite Antifa to these protests. You don't get to be innocent when you allow this stuff to happen and don't denounce it. Denouncing this stuff publicly is the least they could do.
> 
> And the campus police should have done more. That picture of them all stood inside is disgraceful. But there are some people reporting they were given an order to stand down, I don't know how accurate that is but nevertheless, it was disgusting.
> 
> Also, Milo isn't a white supremacist. Anyone who knows anything about him would know that. That original protest came out of a load of people crying because they didn't like someone's opinion. It has nothing to do with Milo being a Nazi.
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you the same person who disregarded the evidence I presented to you when you claimed Trump mocked a reporter's disability? I'm not sure but if so, you probably shouldn't be calling people out for ignoring evidence.


There is video evidence of Trump mocking the reporter LOL But yeah lets ignore the video evidence of him doing it. 

The Black Bloc group was not invited nor were any of them students at UC Berkely. Just because a bunch of violent anarchists show up uninvited does not mean they are part of the protest. Like I said they do this shit all the time, show up on their own uninvited to cause violence. 




CamillePunk said:


> There is no evidence to support your position. You know it. Anyone reading your cowardly posts knows it.
> 
> Here's my unnecessary evidence contradicting your obviously false claim:
> 
> Here's an article Milo wrote recently:
> 
> How I Forced GLAMOUR Magazine To Admit I’m Not A ‘White Supremacist
> 
> Here are some Milo quotes from a recent talk he had about how white nationalism is not the answer:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't just hang labels on people with no evidence and think you're contributing something to the discussion. That's not how things work at the adult table.


Milo is totally Alt right. If you want to claim that ALT Right and white supremacist are different, than I will admit I misspoke and should have said ALT-Right instead.


----------



## Reaper




----------



## virus21

RipNTear said:


>


I don't want to live on this planet anymore


----------



## Reaper

virus21 said:


> I don't want to live on this planet anymore


I haven't checked, but I'm really hoping that this was satire or a poe.


----------



## Goku

RipNTear said:


>


i vow total devotion to the alt-furry


----------



## Miss Sally

MrMister said:


> Calling people white supremacists is a way to discredit them without arguing their viewpoints or even listening to them.


This sounds like something a white supremacist would say... :wink2:

Can add it with the terms Homophobe, Islamaphobe and misogynist.


----------



## MrMister

White supremacist is far worse than those because well...yeah. Pretty obvious why. But yeah same concept for sure.


----------



## 777

Didn't we use to put the 'white supremacists' on Jerry Springer and laugh at their stupidity...what ever happened to that?


----------



## Miss Sally

MrMister said:


> White supremacist is far worse than those because well...yeah. Pretty obvious why. But yeah same concept for sure.


Oh yes, not saying they're all equally bad just listing the other words used to much they lost meaning so they had to move to other words.. soon that word will be used up and useless so I'm predicting the next go to insult will be "Grumplebutt" nobody will know what it means so it can used for any situation!


----------



## Arya Dark

*Preach it Shoe





*


----------



## stevefox1200

RipNTear said:


>


Nazi-Furs who combine the furry fetish with the "latex Nazi" style of BDSM have been around for a LONG time now

Red and black with leather just seems to turn people on


----------



## 3MB4Life

birthday_massacre said:


> There is video evidence of Trump mocking the reporter LOL But yeah lets ignore the video evidence of him doing it.


There's also video evidence of Trump using the same mannerisms to mock non disabled people. And the disability of the reporter who he mocked means he had limited movement in his arms and no mental incapabilities so Trump's "impersonation" isn't even mocking his disability.




















Are you going to ignore that?



> The Black Bloc group was not invited nor were any of them students at UC Berkely. Just because a bunch of violent anarchists show up uninvited does not mean they are part of the protest. Like I said they do this shit all the time, show up on their own uninvited to cause violence.
> 
> Milo is totally Alt right. If you want to claim that ALT Right and white supremacist are different, than I will admit I misspoke and should have said ALT-Right instead.


The UC Berkeley students organised a protest, how do you know they didn't invite the black bloc? Even if they didn't, if you show up to take part in a protest then you're part of the protest and the protest organisers should be taking responsibility for that and apologising/denouncing the rioters. But they aren't. If you were part of the protest and don't call out Antifa for being violent at YOUR protest, why should I believe you have nothing to do with it?

And the alt-right is a collection of non-mainstream right wing political ideologies, such as racial separtism and neo-monarchism. Milo's a conservative, how is that remotely alt-right?


----------



## Miss Sally

3MB4Life said:


> birthday_massacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is video evidence of Trump mocking the reporter LOL But yeah lets ignore the video evidence of him doing it.
> 
> There's also video evidence of Trump using the same mannerisms to mocks non disabled people. And the disability of the reporter who he mocked means he had limited movement in his arms and no mental incapabilities so Trump's "impersonation" isn't even mocking his disability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to ignore that?
> 
> 
> 
> The UC Berkeley students organised a protest, how do you know they didn't invite the black bloc? Even if they didn't, if you show up to take part in a protest then you're part of the protest and the protest organisers should be taking responsibility for that and apologising/denouncing the rioters. But they aren't. If you were part of the protest and don't call out Antifa for being violent at YOUR protest, why should I believe you have nothing to do with it?
> 
> And the alt-right is a collection of non-mainstream right wing poltical ideologies, such as racial separtism and neo-monarchism. Milo's a conservative, how is that remotely alt-right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confused so antifa had nothing to do with these protests so we should ignore it. Yet the altright which most of Trump supporters denounce and even Trump denounces are brought up constantly with Trump Supporters.. does something seem a little odd about this picture?
Click to expand...


----------



## DesolationRow

Louis XVI: "So much for the tolerant left--"

Brissot: "So much for the tolerant left--"

Danton: "So much for the tolerant left--"

Robespierre: "So much for the tolerant left--"

_ad infinitum, forever_


----------



## DOPA

@AryaDark; based Shoe0nHead :banderas.


@DesolationRow; @RipNTear; @CamillePunk; @Pratchett; @virus21; @MissSally; @3MB4Life; @MrMister;

Some more updates on the aftermath of UC Berkeley, felt it was very important to include these. @birthday_massacre; pay attention: http://theralphretort.com/uc-berkeley-rioter-exposed-works-university-203017/



> *FIRST ON TRR: A UC Berkeley Rioter Has Been Exposed, & He’s a University Staff Member!*
> 
> File this under the “Things I’m Not Shocked to See” category. As it turns out, one of the “antifa” attackers from the Milo Yiannpoulos event in California the other night has been identified. Not only that, he draws a paycheck from the UC Berkeley administration. Shocking, I know. Well, at least one thing is surprising: that he’s this fucking stupid.
> 
> If you’re going to brag about your assault activities, it’s best not to use online accounts that can be traced back to your real name and occupation. I would have thought they taught stuff like this in antifa commie class.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/827608272429531137
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/827608718640607237
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/827609187362430980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/827609735918735360
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/827609944144887808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like that to me as well. I wonder if the phonies in charge of that place will actually take action against Ian Dabney Miller? Probably not, but maybe we can shame them into it. Also, this idiot has since put his Twitter account on protected status.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/827627168788213760
> UPDATE: I would be remiss if I left out some gems coming from CNN and The Young Turks over the last couple days. Apparently, if you drink their Kool-Aid, the riots were the work of right-wingers who infiltrated the peaceful “Resistance” in order to make them look bad. I wonder how they will try to spin this new information? Actually, they’ll probably just ignore it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and we also have some more photographic evidence thanks to my Twitter feed…
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/827644492605972480
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/827655032665473024
> UPDATE II: He allegedly gave an interview to the New York Daily News, which is about the dumbest thing in the world. This places him directly at the scene. It also says he is a current staffer (directory link), which there was some confusion over since we only have pay stubs going back to 2013 in our search.


Here is the directory link to this "outside protestor" as well: http://www.berkeley.edu/directory/results?u=1077566


I also decided to do some digging around the Young Turks angle and found this article/video:






http://www.mediaite.com/online/the-...ots-could-have-been-right-wing-plot-by-4chan/



> The Young Turks host Cenk Uygur floated the idea Thursday that the violent UC Berkeley rioters were actually right-wingers from 4chan who targeted Berkeley because they hate science.
> 
> “Could the right-wing come in masked, could it be 4chan guys who come in to cause trouble so they can then turn around and do exactly what they did today, ‘Oh you have to take away the funding from Berkeley’?” asked the former MSNBC host.
> 
> “I mean, they’re teaching science over there, they’re teaching facts. The right-wing hates facts. What a convenient Reichstag fire we just had,” Uygur said.
> 
> (The burning down of the Reichstag building was the excuse used by Adolf Hitler to seize dictatorial power early in his reign. Historians differ on whether it was carried out by Nazis to create a pretext or actually carried out by anarchists as claimed at the time.)
> 
> Watch above, via The Young Turks.


To flip Ana Kasparian's words back at her regarding TYT and CNN: *You are garbage.*

Nothing but unsubstantiated claims with no evidence to back it up, refusing to even mention MILO's name on air :lmao. Claiming that the fucking Republicans did this themselves :lmao.

And now we have the story coming out about the Berkeley staffer being involved. Yes, the violent riots involved anti-fa and the black block, we get that. They are still leftists so that point is really moot at this point. But this individual being outted for being a Berkeley staffer provides evidence that this wasn't just a group of outsiders coming in and disrupting the event, and it certainly shows it wasn't the fucking college Republicans doing this....There was a real plan here by some of the Berkeley students AND staff to disrupt this event and use violence as a tool to do this. If this evidence isn't proof enough then at this point you are blind to the facts.

Honestly, stop getting your fucking news source from TYT, there is bias and then there is flat out lying and making bullshit up. Which is exactly what they and the rest of the left leaning MSM are doing right now.

Overall if you didn't need any stronger evidence about what needs to be done with this once pro-speech college this is it.

#DefundUCBerkeleyNOW 

-----------------------------------

And what was the result of all of this? Did anti-fa and the Berkeley college's protests help silence MILO and put into obsoletion? Nope, his book sales SPIKED: http://vesselnews.io/berkeley-blowback-milo-book-sales-soar-12740-overnight/



> Following the violent anti-free-speech protests in Berkeley, California last night – sparked by cal’s special snowflakes hurt feelings at the potential words that would come out of Milo Yiannopoulos’ mouth during a sold-out event – it appears America’s curiosity has been piqued.
> 
> Sales of Milo’s book have increased 12,740% overnight sending it rocketing from *642nd to 5th ranked best-seller on Amazon.*


Western values, freedom of speech and market economies always win in the end. And that hurts these people so god damn much :lol.

----------------------

And one more thing, this idea of Milo being a white supremacists is coming from the people like BM who get all their news from TYT and don't actually read or listen to what the guys says. If you want the truth, go to the damn source and stop making yourself look stupid:






Such a white nationalist....and if you need any FURTHER PROOF just look at the comments below, so many alt-right and white nationalists hated what Milo said in that video. That denunciation itself is proof he has nothing to do with these people.

But yes, stay in your own echo chamber if you must, maybe we are all better off for it.


----------



## DesolationRow

Excellent post, @L-DOPA, excellent post. :clap

The Young Turks... :lmao :maisielol :chlol :sodone


----------



## virus21




----------



## Marv95

Why are peeps treating TYT as gospel? Same with Infowars(though sometimes they try to find all the facts and coked Alex Jones is fun)?


----------



## Miss Sally

L-DOPA said:


> @AryaDark; based Shoe0nHead :banderas.
> 
> 
> @DesolationRow; @RipNTear; @CamillePunk; @Pratchett; @virus21; @MissSally; @3MB4Life; @MrMister;
> 
> Some more updates on the aftermath of UC Berkeley, felt it was very important to include these. @birthday_massacre; pay attention: http://theralphretort.com/uc-berkeley-rioter-exposed-works-university-203017/
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the directory link to this "outside protestor" as well: http://www.berkeley.edu/directory/results?u=1077566
> 
> 
> I also decided to do some digging around the Young Turks angle and found this article/video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mediaite.com/online/the-...ots-could-have-been-right-wing-plot-by-4chan/
> 
> 
> 
> To flip Ana Kasparian's words back at her regarding TYT and CNN: *You are garbage.*
> 
> Nothing but unsubstantiated claims with no evidence to back it up, refusing to even mention MILO's name on air :lmao. Claiming that the fucking Republicans did this themselves :lmao.
> 
> And now we have the story coming out about the Berkeley staffer being involved. Yes, the violent riots involved anti-fa and the black block, we get that. They are still leftists so that point is really moot at this point. But this individual being outted for being a Berkeley staffer provides evidence that this wasn't just a group of outsiders coming in and disrupting the event, and it certainly shows it wasn't the fucking college Republicans doing this....There was a real plan here by some of the Berkeley students AND staff to disrupt this event and use violence as a tool to do this. If this evidence isn't proof enough then at this point you are blind to the facts.
> 
> Honestly, stop getting your fucking news source from TYT, there is bias and then there is flat out lying and making bullshit up. Which is exactly what they and the rest of the left leaning MSM are doing right now.
> 
> Overall if you didn't need any stronger evidence about what needs to be done with this once pro-speech college this is it.
> 
> #DefundUCBerkeleyNOW
> 
> -----------------------------------
> 
> And what was the result of all of this? Did anti-fa and the Berkeley college's protests help silence MILO and put into obsoletion? Nope, his book sales SPIKED: http://vesselnews.io/berkeley-blowback-milo-book-sales-soar-12740-overnight/
> 
> 
> 
> Western values, freedom of speech and market economies always win in the end. And that hurts these people so god damn much :lol.
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> And one more thing, this idea of Milo being a white supremacists is coming from the people like BM who get all their news from TYT and don't actually read or listen to what the guys says. If you want the truth, go to the damn source and stop making yourself look stupid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a white nationalist....and if you need any FURTHER PROOF just look at the comments below, so many alt-right and white nationalists hated what Milo said in that video. That denunciation itself is proof he has nothing to do with these people.
> 
> But yes, stay in your own echo chamber if you must, maybe we are all better off for it.


Very good post but sadly it will fall on deaf ears. Our resident posters will continue to come in here and pretend as if no other facts but their own exist. To see Berkeley staff involved is terrible, no wonder the Campus Police were so inept, can't let it get out that it's possible Berkeley would get exposed for knowing it would get this bad beforehand but neglecting to do anything about it. 

What's even more funny is you have people still calling Milo a White Supremacist when he is not, a few of California's politicians have made this claim, hopefully Milo can take them to court. It's been too long that these people can mud sling freely and outright lie about people because they're not on the "Left". I wasn't on board with pulling federal funding but if it turns out College staff will be involved with violence then it should be pulled.

Of course White Supremacy and Nationalism will continue to be the new buzz words tossed around. It is funny watching the TYT, CNN and these "Antifa" retarded make fools of themselves constantly.


----------



## Reaper

Miss Sally said:


> Very good post but sadly it will fall on deaf ears. Our resident posters will continue to come in here and pretend as if no other facts but their own exist. To see Berkeley staff involved is terrible, no wonder the Campus Police were so inept, can't let it get out that it's possible Berkeley would get exposed for knowing it would get this bad beforehand but neglecting to do anything about it.
> 
> What's even more funny is you have people still calling Milo a White Supremacist when he is not, a few of California's politicians have made this claim, hopefully Milo can take them to court. It's been too long that these people can mud sling freely and outright lie about people because they're not on the "Left". I wasn't on board with pulling federal funding but if it turns out College staff will be involved with violence then it should be pulled.
> 
> Of course White Supremacy and Nationalism will continue to be the new buzz words tossed around. It is funny watching the TYT, CNN and these "Antifa" retarded make fools of themselves constantly.


There's no such thing in today's climate with regards to whether antifa will get involved or not because they love to brag about their plans in advance all over social media. 

They're actually very easy to track because they're attention whores first and foremost before they're degenerates.


----------



## Miss Sally

RipNTear said:


> There's no such thing in today's climate with regards to whether antifa will get involved or not because they love to brag about their plans in advance all over social media.
> 
> They're actually very easy to track because they're attention whores first and foremost before they're degenerates.


I like how these people think they're going to cause some revolution. Like, who is going to back them up? 

Illegals and Muslims who fled war? Nope.

US military/Police? LOL Nope.

Paramilitary psychos? Nope.

Spoiled white college students? Nope.

Celebs? Nope!

So wondering who is going to support them when push comes to shove because it doesn't seem like many in reality.


----------



## Reaper

Miss Sally said:


> I like how these people think they're going to cause some revolution. Like, who is going to back them up?
> 
> Illegals and Muslims who fled war? Nope.
> 
> US military/Police? LOL Nope.
> 
> Paramilitary psychos? Nope.
> 
> Spoiled white college students? Nope.
> 
> Celebs? Nope!
> 
> So wondering who is going to support them when push comes to shove because it doesn't seem like many in reality.


They don't have a unifying agenda nor call to action. All it is is just rioting because for them that's all anarchy means. They've conflated "chaos" with "anarchy" and the two are absolutely nothing alike. 

That said, I've now seen the twitters of a lot of the anti-fa morons, and they're literally the bored losers of society that are screaming for some sort of relevance for their existence.


----------



## Miss Sally

RipNTear said:


> They don't have a unifying agenda nor call to action. All it is is just rioting because for them that's all anarchy means. They've conflated "chaos" with "anarchy" and the two are absolutely nothing alike.
> 
> That said, I've now seen the twitters of a lot of the anti-fa morons, and they're literally the bored losers of society that are screaming for some sort of relevance for their existence.


Hmm sounds like a few posters here.. :grin2:


----------



## 3MB4Life

RipNTear said:


> They don't have a unifying agenda nor call to action. All it is is just rioting because for them that's all anarchy means.


I remember seeing a quote somewhere where someone said something along the lines of "chaos is simply anarchy in the hands of psychopaths" so I think you're probably right. This is what anarchy looks like when it gets hijacked by people with no moral compass. It ceases to be about helping your fellow man and building a successful society without government interference, it's about doing whatever you want regardless of how it affects others.

Anarchism is another one of those political movements that could work so well if the world didn't have any shitty people in it.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Miss Sally said:


> I* like how these people think they're going to cause some revolution.* Like, who is going to back them up?
> 
> Illegals and Muslims who fled war? Nope.
> 
> US military/Police? LOL Nope.
> 
> Paramilitary psychos? Nope.
> 
> Spoiled white college students? Nope.
> 
> Celebs? Nope!
> 
> So wondering who is going to support them when push comes to shove because it doesn't seem like many in reality.


Because sometimes it does. tell that to women and blacks in the US that fought for equal rights.


----------



## 3MB4Life

Who commissioned for these to be made?


----------



## birthday_massacre

3MB4Life said:


> birthday_massacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is video evidence of Trump mocking the reporter LOL But yeah lets ignore the video evidence of him doing it.
> 
> There's also video evidence of Trump using the same mannerisms to mocks non disabled people. And the disability of the reporter who he mocked means he had limited movement in his arms and no mental incapabilities so Trump's "impersonation" isn't even mocking his disability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to ignore that?
> 
> 
> 
> The UC Berkeley students organised a protest, how do you know they didn't invite the black bloc? Even if they didn't, if you show up to take part in a protest then you're part of the protest and the protest organisers should be taking responsibility for that and apologising/denouncing the rioters. But they aren't. If you were part of the protest and don't call out Antifa for being violent at YOUR protest, why should I believe you have nothing to do with it?
> 
> And the alt-right is a collection of non-mainstream right wing poltical ideologies, such as racial separtism and neo-monarchism. Milo's a conservative, how is that remotely alt-right?
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the evidence, I really dont care. You can deny it all you want. Defend Trump for mocking a disabled person, i could not care less.
> 
> Because Block Bloc does this kind of thing all the time, show up unannounced. If you think they were invited, prove it. You know they weren't invited and to claim they were is disingenuous.
> 
> If the police did their job and intervened right when they got there, it would not have even been an issue. Sure the school and protesters denounce they already did 3 days ago
> 
> http://www.berkeleyside.com/2017/02...condemn-violence-overshadowed-lawful-protest/
> 
> As for Milo being Alt Right
> go read any article they all call him alt right
> 
> Do you think Bannon is not Alt Right too?
Click to expand...


----------



## 3MB4Life

birthday_massacre said:


> Ignore the evidence, I really dont care. You can deny it all you want. Defend Trump for mocking a disabled person, i could not care less.


Wait, so are you angry that you think Trump mocked someone's disability or the fact he mocked a disabled person at all? Do you think disabled people are exempt from the same criticism as everyone else?



> Because Block Bloc does this kind of thing all the time, show up unannounced. If you think they were invited, prove it. You know they weren't invited and to claim they were is disingenuous.
> 
> If the police did their job and intervened right when they got there, it would not have even been an issue. Sure the school and protesters denounce they already did 3 days ago
> 
> http://www.berkeleyside.com/2017/02...condemn-violence-overshadowed-lawful-protest/


Even if they weren't invited, I haven't seen a single member of the protest speak out against the actions of the Black Bloc. So what if the university denounced the actions, they had nothing to do with it, they were a victim in all of this as rioters trashed their campus. I don't know how many times I can say this, if you organise a protest and it turns violent and you do nothing and say nothing about it, those violent actions will represent your cause. Whether you think the rioters are associated with original protest group or not, that's what people see.

I'm also interested in why the police stood down. Did someone tell them to? I've seen people reporting that the mayor of Berkeley told them to not intervene but that sounds like a pretty hefty conspiracy to me.



> As for Milo being Alt Right
> go read any article they all call him alt right
> 
> Do you think Bannon is not Alt Right too?


Awesome, so if I get a load of journalists to go write articles calling an apple an orange, will we change the name? Just cause people use a word wrong doesn't mean they're right.

Milo's views are conservative, he isn't alt-right. You and anyone else can say it as much as you want but it's wrong.

And I don't know enough about Bannon's views to classify them as anything. He might be alt-right, I'm not the person to ask.


----------



## Goku

3MB4Life said:


> Wait, so are you angry that you think Trump mocked someone's disability or the fact he mocked a disabled person at all? Do you think disabled people are exempt from the same criticism as everyone else?


of course he does, the less 'privileged' someone is, the more virtuous they are.


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828003291854405632


----------



## virus21

RipNTear said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828003291854405632


MY EYES!!!!!


----------



## Stinger Fan

birthday_massacre said:


> Ignore the evidence, I really dont care. You can deny it all you want. *Defend Trump for mocking a disabled person, i could not care less.*
> 
> Because Block Bloc does this kind of thing all the time, show up unannounced. If you think they were invited, prove it. You know they weren't invited and to claim they were is disingenuous.
> 
> If the police did their job and intervened right when they got there, it would not have even been an issue. Sure the school and protesters denounce they already did 3 days ago
> 
> http://www.berkeleyside.com/2017/02...condemn-violence-overshadowed-lawful-protest/
> 
> As for Milo being Alt Right
> go read any article they all call him alt right
> 
> Do you think Bannon is not Alt Right too?


Where were you when this happened






Don't worry, I'll wait


----------



## DOPA

Miss Sally said:


> Very good post but sadly it will fall on deaf ears. Our resident posters will continue to come in here and pretend as if no other facts but their own exist. To see Berkeley staff involved is terrible, no wonder the Campus Police were so inept, can't let it get out that it's possible Berkeley would get exposed for knowing it would get this bad beforehand but neglecting to do anything about it.


Whilst I would definitely like to see people understand what it is they are actually arguing or defending that isn't my main intention. Other than obviously defending freedom of speech my main purpose really with posts like these is to expose the fraudulent lies, untruth and idiocy that the media has often spewed and the anti-free speech/violent rhetoric that they defend. Not only that but to also expose the people who defend some of these media outlets and refuse to do research themselves.

Speaking of which: @birthday_massacre, you continue to peddle that MILO is a white nationalist which is a lie. You expect people to take you seriously when your best comeback to someone calling you out on it is for people to look at the "reports" written on it. Those same reports that are written and talked about by some of the most untrustworthy news sources today. If you expect me to believe CNN, TYT and MSNBC over what MILO himself has said and keeps saying over and over again especially in the context of loathing identity politics in general then you must be crazy.

When are you going to respond to the video I shared which clearly explains and shows that MILO doesn't give a fuck about skin colour and is not in any way a white nationalist or alt right. When are you going to debunk it? I'm waiting....

Or you could do the decent and humble thing and admit what everyone else already knows which is that you are wrong. I would at least have more respect for you if you did that.



Miss Sally said:


> What's even more funny is you have people still calling Milo a White Supremacist when he is not, a few of California's politicians have made this claim, hopefully Milo can take them to court. It's been too long that these people can mud sling freely and outright lie about people because they're not on the "Left". I wasn't on board with pulling federal funding but if it turns out College staff will be involved with violence then it should be pulled..


The moment I learned that police did not act to prevent the riots from happening and essentially stood down was when I decided that defunding UC Berkeley is the right move. The Mayor could have had at any point decided to step in and told police to do whatever is necessary to defuse the situation and protect innocent bystanders. He did nothing.

Not to mention that UC Berkeley dropped (like a lot of universities have) a bunch of security fees that were majorly expensive in a last minute effort to prevent MILO from speaking too. This latest news on the staffer has I think shown that my decision to back defunding was the right one to take. Hopefully some action is against them and other universities on taxpayer money that want to have anti-free speech as their platform instead of inquiry and debate.


----------



## Miss Sally

BM already selling his stuff right now to donate. If you're white and believe in all this, seriously give up your stuff. Put your money where your mouth is and stop virtue signaling.








 Full video here


----------



## birthday_massacre

Stinger Fan said:


> Where were you when this happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, I'll wait


I bashed him for it

I was not even an Obama fan, he was a fake progressive. 

So what do you have to say for yourself?

I'll await your apology.


----------



## blackholeson

Miss Sally said:


> BM already selling his stuff right now to donate. If you're white and believe in all this, seriously give up your stuff. Put your money where your mouth is and stop virtue signaling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full video here


*Tell me exactly who that woman is? Does she even matter? No. You took some random fucking youtube video and attempted to make a point with it. Lol. That was a video of some minority, and I am not talking about ethnicity either, that no one else really identifies with outside of the minority group that she is in. Her way of thinking is part of a minority of political views. Most people, including ethnic minorities don't even feel that way. She is just some random moron with a megaphone. Try a little harder next time.*


----------



## birthday_massacre

3MB4Life said:


> Wait, so are you angry that you think Trump mocked someone's disability or the fact he mocked a disabled person at all? Do you think disabled people are exempt from the same criticism as everyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> Even if they weren't invited, I haven't seen a single member of the protest speak out against the actions of the Black Bloc. So what if the university denounced the actions, they had nothing to do with it, they were a victim in all of this as rioters trashed their campus. I don't know how many times I can say this, if you organise a protest and it turns violent and you do nothing and say nothing about it, those violent actions will represent your cause. Whether you think the rioters are associated with original protest group or not, that's what people see.
> 
> I'm also interested in why the police stood down. Did someone tell them to? I've seen people reporting that the mayor of Berkeley told them to not intervene but that sounds like a pretty hefty conspiracy to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, so if I get a load of journalists to go write articles calling an apple an orange, will we change the name? Just cause people use a word wrong doesn't mean they're right.
> 
> Milo's views are conservative, he isn't alt-right. You and anyone else can say it as much as you want but it's wrong.
> 
> And I don't know enough about Bannon's views to classify them as anything. He might be alt-right, I'm not the person to ask.



You can give criticism to a disabled person all you want but mocking them for their disability is a totally different thing. Its pathetic the lengths people go to do defend Trump for this when
he was mocking a disabled person. All Trump had to do is apologize. 

So you have seen every single protester to know that none of them denounced it? The school did and that is huge. But of course if the school didn't you would be bitching about them not denouncing it.

I agree it should come out why the police were told to stand down. Someone should be held accountable for that.


A lot of people right articles why he is ALT right, someone asked why were they protesting and that was my answer. From what I know of him, he seems pretty ALT right to me, just like Bannon.
But Milo is a huge troll, so is the stuff he is saying, stuff he even believes? You can say those articles are wrong about him being ALT right that is fine but dont act like I am the only one that thinks that when a lot of people do.




blackholeson said:


> *Tell me exactly who that woman is? Does she even matter? No. You took some random fucking youtube video and attempted to make a point with it. Lol. That was a video of some minority, and I am not talking about ethnicity either, that no one else really identifies with outside of the minority group that she is in. Her way of thinking is part of a minority of political views. Most people, including ethnic minorities don't even feel that way. She is just some random moron with a megaphone. Try a little harder next time.*


That is what the peanut gallery of conservatives and Trump supporters do on this board. It's why I did not even waste my time on it. I don't even know why I waste my time here with them, most trump supporters defend everything he does no matter how corrupt or heinous it is. It is funny seeing what hypocrites they are, bashing Hillary for things that Trump is doing. All the Trump supporters have been exposed , I cant even take them seriously.


----------



## blackholeson

3MB4Life said:


> There's also video evidence of Trump using the same mannerisms to mock non disabled people. And the disability of the reporter who he mocked means he had limited movement in his arms and no mental incapabilities so Trump's "impersonation" isn't even mocking his disability.


*Are you fucking kidding me? Trump mocked the reporter. I just don't know how else to break it to you. What he did was "rude". Do you have Asperger syndrome? What part of Trump mocking the reporter isn't clear for you? You have the gull to sit there and type a response after you have just been given actual physical evidence. What kind of person are you? You lack class if you think that disabled man wasn't being made fun of. You literally type this on your own "And the disability of the reporter who he mocked means he had limited movement in his arms and no mental incapabilities so Trump's "impersonation" isn't even mocking his disability." You just defined the man's disability while at the same time ignoring the fact, that Trump mocked him. Wait, should I call it alt facts for you to understand? You should never have the right to vote, no soup for you.*


----------



## Miss Sally

blackholeson said:


> *Tell me exactly who that woman is? Does she even matter? No. You took some random fucking youtube video and attempted to make a point with it. Lol. That was a video of some minority, and I am not talking about ethnicity either, that no one else really identifies with outside of the minority group that she is in. Her way of thinking is part of a minority of political views. Most people, including ethnic minorities don't even feel that way. She is just some random moron with a megaphone. Try a little harder next time.*


This is rather odd, did I imply she was someone important? Hm I better check my post. Oh no I did not say she was important. 

Well maybe I said all BLM were like this, oh wait, I did not.

Are you going to insinuate some nonsense about the fat woman in the video above who was mad about getting her picture taken and started taking off her clothing? Because I posted this video because it was hilarious that a preschool teacher would be spouting off retarded shit. So how about you stop trying to pretend you know why I posted the video and just have a laugh. 

Maybe you should try a little harder next time not to look so silly. It's really not that hard.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Miss Sally said:


> This is rather odd, did I imply she was someone important? Hm I better check my post. Oh no I did not say she was important.
> 
> Well maybe I said all BLM were like this, oh wait, I did not.
> 
> Are you going to insinuate some nonsense about the fat woman in the video above who was mad about getting her picture taken and started taking off her clothing? Because I posted this video because it was hilarious that a preschool teacher would be spouting off retarded shit. So how about you stop trying to pretend you know why I posted the video and just have a laugh.
> 
> Maybe you should try a little harder next time not to look so silly. It's really not that hard.


You know exactly what you are doing, its the same shit Trump supporters do. You can have 99% peaceful protestors but you will get one or two or even handful or thousands that are violent or stupid and you focus on those few individuals. 

It just exposes you and makes you look bad. You need to start focusing on the main message and masses of things like BLM or protesters that are 99% peaceful instead of the bullshit you do where you and others try to tie the few people that are nothing like the main group


Stop embarrassing yourself with your posts.


----------



## blackholeson

Miss Sally said:


> This is rather odd, did I imply she was someone important? Hm I better check my post. Oh no I did not say she was important.
> 
> Well maybe I said all BLM were like this, oh wait, I did not.
> 
> Are you going to insinuate some nonsense about the fat woman in the video above who was mad about getting her picture taken and started taking off her clothing? Because I posted this video because it was hilarious that a preschool teacher would be spouting off retarded shit. So how about you stop trying to pretend you know why I posted the video and just have a laugh.
> 
> Maybe you should try a little harder next time not to look so silly. It's really not that hard.


*Yeah, you posted that video for laughs. That shit doesn't work with me. Again, try harder. You posted because you wanted to make the point that this is the type of movement that is spreading on the left. Deny it all you'd like, but you posted it. I don't find it hilarious that some preschool teacher would be saying what that asshole said. It's terrible for many reasons, but in this case because you used it in an effort to make a point and I was waiting to call you out on it. You can slip and slide out of what you say with others on here, but not with me. 

Am I going insinuate some nonsense about the fat woman in the prior youtube video? No and why would I? She was making a point and be it as taboo as it was I am an adult and understand her level of passion for rebellion. She was angry and that's how she expressed her anger. You don't have the balls to put yourself at ridicule, oh wait yes you do because I am destroying your failed points as we type. Rebellion is what made America what it is today and that's not just politically, it's socially, economically, etc.

Do you have a point, or do you just say random things? It seems as though Donald Trump is rubbing off on you. Nothing I have said in the last 30 minutes has been silly. It's all been very serious because I can't believe some of the shit you folks say. I may have some radical fantasy wrestling booking, but we're talking reality right now and some of you sound really fucking bad. Try being original next time, like try harder.*


----------



## Miss Sally

birthday_massacre said:


> You know exactly what you are doing, its the same shit Trump supporters do. You can have 99% peaceful protestors but you will get one or two or even handful or thousands that are violent or stupid and you focus on those few individuals.
> 
> It just exposes you and makes you look bad. You need to start focusing on the main message and masses of things like BLM or protesters that are 99% peaceful instead of the bullshit you do where you and others try to tie the few people that are nothing like the main group
> 
> 
> Stop embarrassing yourself with your posts.


A little ironic coming from you isn't it BM? You been slapped around in this thread and every thread you been in so do yourself a favor and butt out of a conversation you're not part of.

You know me and you know my posting style, when have I been one to hide my intentions or not say what I think? Never. I always say what I think and yes I found the video hilarious, even the people who disagree with me outright couldn't say I was insinuating anything with the video, even if I was, what of it? Plenty of people have posted videos and pictures of people who "weren't important" for their argument. Except in this case there is no argument I'm making, it's just hilarious. (As is the video of the fat girl going berserk)

Maybe you can re-read the post from L-DOPA which pretty much sunk any of your nonsense on the Berkeley riots. Oddly enough my video has zero to do with that and is just for a good laugh.

Now I'm warning you BM, you shouldn't get too involved. Don't want to see you get banned from another thread!



blackholeson said:


> *Yeah, you posted that video for laughs. That shit doesn't work with me. Again, try harder. You posted because you wanted to make the point that this is the type of movement that is spreading on the left. Deny it all you'd like, but you posted it. I don't find it hilarious that some preschool teacher would be saying what that asshole said. It's terrible for many reasons, but in this case because you used it in an effort to make a point and I was waiting to call you out on it. You can slip and slide out of what you say with others on here, but not with me.
> 
> Am I going insinuate some nonsense about the fat woman in the prior youtube video? No and why would I? She was making a point and be it as taboo as it was I am an adult and understand her level of passion for rebellion. She was angry and that's how she expressed her anger. You don't have the balls to put yourself at ridicule, oh wait yes you do because I am destroying your failed points as we type. Rebellion is what made America what it is today and that's not just politically, it's socially, economically, etc.
> 
> Do you have a point, or do you just say random things? It seems as though Donald Trump is rubbing off on you. Nothing I have said in the last 30 minutes has been silly. It's all been very serious because I can't believe some of the shit you folks say. I may have some radical fantasy wrestling booking, but we're talking reality right now and some of you sound really fucking bad. Try being original next time, like try harder.*



You realize the point of this thread is for laughs and to point out this stuff right? I didn't take you for someone not to know what kind of thread they were posting in. But alas everyone makes mistakes. Rebellion from that woman? More like stupidity, she doesn't want her picture taken in public so she decided to rage and get undressed? That's rather childish. Which is why it's FUNNY. Do I have a point? I think my point was that this teacher was hilarious. That's a pretty good point that it's funny and she's a moron. What's your point? Now you're trying to insinuate what my post was about, that failed so now you're trying to make up stuff even further.

Just accept your loss and move on, it's not that important to keep making yourself look even more silly Mister Serious Business.


----------



## Oxidamus

Milo is incredibly intentionally offensive, a complete and utter twat, and he fetishises both of those things so much so that he has no self control. But he is not a white nationalist.

Literally anyone who resorts to the unholy trinity of 2017 political insults of "white nationalist/supremacist", "(neo) Nazi" and "fascist" immediately *LOSE*.


----------



## blackholeson

*Here's the thing folks. The Trump Administration started talking the "Alternative Facts" line. Once that shit came out you either jumped ship, or you stayed aboard. I'd hate to break it to you, but there is no such thing as "Alternative facts". The mere fact that people for Trump are still aboard after this debacle of words proves that they're ignorant sheep. Do us all a fucking favor and stop voting.*


----------



## birthday_massacre

Miss Sally said:


> A little ironic coming from you isn't it BM? You been slapped around in this thread and every thread you been in so do yourself a favor and butt out of a conversation you're not part of.
> 
> You know me and you know my posting style, when have I been one to hide my intentions or not say what I think? Never. I always say what I think and yes I found the video hilarious, even the people who disagree with me outright couldn't say I was insinuating anything with the video, even if I was, what of it? Plenty of people have posted videos and pictures of people who "weren't important" for their argument. Except in this case there is no argument I'm making, it's just hilarious. (As is the video of the fat girl going berserk)
> 
> Maybe you can re-read the post from L-DOPA which pretty much sunk any of your nonsense on the Berkeley riots. Oddly enough my video has zero to do with that and is just for a good laugh.
> 
> Now I'm warning you BM, you shouldn't get too involved. Don't want to see you get banned from another thread!


Slapped around LOL That is a good one. Keep using your ALT FACTS as Trump loves to say I know you love them just like Trump supporters do. As for the video about the Berkely riots yeah that is funny since even Cam Punk who has friends there said the rioters were not a part of the protesters. And again the protest was nonviolent until that group showed up. But keep ignoring the facts why dont you. That is what you do best.

As for getting banned from another thread, we all know the mods on the anything section are Trump supporters funny how MR MR said that he was probably going to ban me and Deependblues from the thread but only banned me from it for doing the exact same thing. The problem with the mods in this section is they let Trump supporters troll all they want but when someone fights back that person is the one banned.


----------



## Miss Sally

birthday_massacre said:


> Slapped around LOL That is a good one. Keep using your ALT FACTS as Trump loves to say I know you love them just like Trump supporters do. As for the video about the Berkely riots yeah that is funny since even Cam Punk who has friends there said the rioters were not a part of the protesters. And again the protest was nonviolent until that group showed up. But keep ignoring the facts why dont you. That is what you do best.
> 
> As for getting banned from another thread, we all know the mods on the anything section are Trump supporters funny how MR MR said that he was probably going to ban me and Deependblues from the thread but only banned me from it for doing the exact same thing. The problem with the mods in this section is they let Trump supporters troll all they want but when someone fights back that person is the one banned.


Dunno Oda is a pretty good mod, he banned me for calling someone an idiot. So cannot say anyone is really biased. 

As for what you said, L-DOPA and others have already pretty much showed and exposed the Berkeley riots for what they were. But I agree with you that not all the protesters are violent though I don't think I ever said they were. You always get idiots in every group. Which is why the video I posted is so funny, she's a teacher and she believes all that shit. Though I do agree with her on one thing, if you believe in a movement or a set or codes, you should practice what you preach.


----------



## Goku

the mods may be trump supporters but did they win the popular vote?

:moyes4


----------



## birthday_massacre

Miss Sally said:


> Dunno Oda is a pretty good mod, he banned me for calling someone an idiot. So cannot say anyone is really biased.
> 
> As for what you said, L-DOPA and others have already pretty much showed and exposed the Berkeley riots for what they were. But I agree with you that not all the protesters are violent though I don't think I ever said they were. You always get idiots in every group. Which is why the video I posted is so funny, she's a teacher and she believes all that shit. Though I do agree with her on one thing, if you believe in a movement or a set or codes, you should practice what you preach.


 I was talking more about MR MR nad how he said he was probably going to ban me and blues from the thread, then only I got banned. And all Beatles does is troll in that thread and he never gets banned. So take it for what you will. Not saying I did not deserve to be banned from the thread for the trolling but Blues did as well. That was my point. I like Oda i just found it weird only one of us got banned when MR MR said both of us 
were. I am not even going back into that thread now that my temp ban is up. Its not worth it. I am pretty much done with political threads after these last two for a while. Getting too burnt out on them lol

If that group never showed up to the protest there never would have been a riot, they were not even a part of the 99% of other protestors. 

Nothing L DOPA said exposed anything. the fact is 99% of the protestors were peaceful and the small group that started the riots were not but should not reflect on the 99% that was peaceful. 

Agitators always pull this shit during peaceful protest so what you guys are doing right now will happen and will try to tie all of the protestors to wanting the violence.

You could have a million peaceful protesters but then 10-20 could be violent and the media and people like you and dopa will go SEE LOOK those libs are violent.


Stop doing that. That is pretty much my last post in this thread. You are right its not worth getting banned from another thread or even the full forum. I just need to chill and relax in the video game and movie threads lol

If Owens loses the title to Goldberg ill probably be done in the WWE section for a while too lol I am def. canceling the network if he does until Golberg and then Brock lose the title.


----------



## blackholeson

Miss Sally said:


> A little ironic coming from you isn't it BM? You been slapped around in this thread and every thread you been in so do yourself a favor and butt out of a conversation you're not part of.
> 
> You know me and you know my posting style, when have I been one to hide my intentions or not say what I think? Never. I always say what I think and yes I found the video hilarious, even the people who disagree with me outright couldn't say I was insinuating anything with the video, even if I was, what of it? Plenty of people have posted videos and pictures of people who "weren't important" for their argument. Except in this case there is no argument I'm making, it's just hilarious. (As is the video of the fat girl going berserk)
> 
> Maybe you can re-read the post from L-DOPA which pretty much sunk any of your nonsense on the Berkeley riots. Oddly enough my video has zero to do with that and is just for a good laugh.
> 
> Now I'm warning you BM, you shouldn't get too involved. Don't want to see you get banned from another thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You realize the point of this thread is for laughs and to point out this stuff right? I didn't take you for someone not to know what kind of thread they were posting in. But alas everyone makes mistakes. Rebellion from that woman? More like stupidity, she doesn't want her picture taken in public so she decided to rage and get undressed? That's rather childish. Which is why it's FUNNY. Do I have a point? I think my point was that this teacher was hilarious. That's a pretty good point that it's funny and she's a moron. What's your point? Now you're trying to insinuate what my post was about, that failed so now you're trying to make up stuff even further.
> 
> Just accept your loss and move on, it's not that important to keep making yourself look even more silly Mister Serious Business.


*Love how you are back tracking and pretending like I am taking this too seriously. It was a rebellion against social norms. It's trendy to laugh at shit like that because you and others don't know how to respond to it. You've likely never fought for anything in your whole life, or at least shown some level of passion for something. Who wants their picture taken in public? Princess Diana died because someone wanted to take her picture in public. Once again that trendy word mentality "rage". Yes, she got undressed. Do you still laugh when someone says penis, or vagina? What she did wasn't childish it was an act of rebellion. Her taking her shirt off was a political and social response to the asshole taking her picture. Childish would be her taking her shirt off because mommy didn't buy her a corn dog. 

Again, what the preschool teacher said wasn't hilarious. I don't want someone like her spreading that kind of bullshit to young children. Her right to teach should be banned. That woman is dangerous and was spewing hatred. White people don't owe shit to anyone and the same can be said about every other type of human on Earth. Yes, I am implying why you posted the video. I went through two days worth of back and forth. Your video wasn't posted as a laugh. You were making a point about the left and "their agenda" as you and others always do. Meanwhile you have folks like Alex Jones spreading alternative facts and supporting Trump. As for losing, that's childish on your part to think that this is some form of competition. I am an adult and I don't view this as a win. This is simply me telling you that you're wrong and then you coming back and not really making any points at all. Just bullshit.
*


----------



## Oxidamus

birthday_massacre said:


> Keep using your ALT FACTS


Why do people like to make fun of this term exactly? You know what an alternative fact is? The unemployment rate as reported by Obama's administration. And by most governments in the world. 4.7% in the US is a total lie, much like Australia's reported 5.7% (or whatever it is now).

You can laugh at the term all you want but you gotta know you've been believing ALTERNATIVE FACTS your entire life. :mj


----------



## virus21




----------



## 777

Tilting at windmills. When did my fellow liberals lose all sense of reality and throw their 'tolerant' ideals out the window, actually defending the indefensible, un-fucking-real.


----------



## Miss Sally

blackholeson said:


> *Love how you are back tracking and pretending like I am taking this too seriously. It was a rebellion against social norms. It's trendy to laugh at shit like that because you and others don't know how to respond to it. You've likely never fought for anything in your whole life, or at least shown some level of passion for something. Who wants their picture taken in public? Princess Diana died because someone wanted to take her picture in public. Once again that trendy word mentality "rage". Yes, she got undressed. Do you still laugh when someone says penis, or vagina? What she did wasn't childish it was an act of rebellion. Her taking her shirt off was a political and social response to the asshole taking her picture. Childish would be her taking her shirt off because mommy didn't buy her a corn dog.
> 
> Again, what the preschool teacher said wasn't hilarious. I don't want someone like her spreading that kind of bullshit to young children. Her right to teach should be banned. That woman is dangerous and was spewing hatred. White people don't owe shit to anyone and the same can be said about every other type of human on Earth. Yes, I am implying why you posted the video. I went through two days worth of back and forth. Your video wasn't posted as a laugh. You were making a point about the left and "their agenda" as you and others always do. Meanwhile you have folks like Alex Jones spreading alternative facts and supporting Trump. As for losing, that's childish on your part to think that this is some form of competition. I am an adult and I don't view this as a win. This is simply me telling you that you're wrong and then you coming back and not really making any points at all. Just bullshit.
> *


Talking to you is really pointless, you're stuck in your own echo chamber.

I've not back tracked, you're talking about "Serious" things when this thread is to poke fun of or discuss stupid shit PC wise. What I posted was to laugh at the cringe of the teacher. 

You don't know me, stop trying to pretend like you do. Stop trying to insinuate why I posted what I did. Did i know what I posted? Sure, a funny face palming video of an idiot. Stop trying to pretend it was more than that because you have some agenda, it's making you look pathetic.

That woman taking off her shirt wasn't some form of protest, if you're going to stand with other protesters expect to get pictures taken. It's common sense. Her actions were childish which is why it was so funny, if it wasn't childish then why is a co protester getting her to stop? Again you're just imposing what you want to see on the situation, there's nothing about this whole situation that isn't childish and stupid. I suppose you think Triggly Puff is some great example of "Rebellion"

Again, who is bringing up alternative facts or leftist agenda? Go back and read my post, show me where any of that was said. You're spinning your wheels trying to attach your bullshit to what I posted and nobody is buying it. Nowhere in the post did I bring up anything about any agenda other than she has a point about people giving up their stuff. She's an idiot nuff said, she doesn't speak for anyone but the few in the crowd who were cheering her asinine nonsense. The only one who keeps trying to imply anything is you, so point your finger at yourself. 

Have I fought for anything? You mean protest? Well no, because it's stupid, I support the right but it's pointless in my book. What I do is volunteer at soup kitchens, volunteered with the elderly and became a Nurse to help people. What have you done exactly?


----------



## MrMister

birthday_massacre said:


> I was talking more about MR MR nad how he said he was probably going to ban me and blues from the thread, then only I got banned.


deepelemblues was banned from the thread for awhile too as far as i know.

i can't actually ban people from threads so i got someone who can to do it.


----------



## birthday_massacre

MrMister said:


> deepelemblues was banned from the thread for awhile too as far as i know.
> 
> i can't actually ban people from threads so i got someone who can to do it.


All I know is after I got banned from it and was in the anything section I would see him as the last reply every day or so when he was the last poster. I could not actually view the thread but I would see his name as the last poster in the thread listing.





Oxi X.O. said:


> Why do people like to make fun of this term exactly? You know what an alternative fact is? The unemployment rate as reported by Obama's administration. And by most governments in the world. 4.7% in the US is a total lie, much like Australia's reported 5.7% (or whatever it is now).
> 
> You can laugh at the term all you want but you gotta know you've been believing ALTERNATIVE FACTS your entire life. :mj


 Its a dig on Conway what she said they used ALT facts for her made up shit on how many people were at Trumps inauguration. 

Now when ever Trump or his staff lie about something, like climate change , they say on they must be using ALT FACTS as a dig on them.


And yes that unemployment number is BS, I have brought that up a number of times. the unemployment rate does not count people who are count collecting UE checks or the people that gave up looking because they could not find a job. The real rate is at least double that number if not higher.


----------



## Oxidamus

birthday_massacre said:


> Its a dig on Conway what she said they used ALT facts for her made up shit on how many people were at Trumps inauguration.
> 
> Now when ever Trump or his staff lie about something, like climate change , they say on they must be using ALT FACTS as a dig on them.
> 
> 
> And yes that unemployment number is BS, I have brought that up a number of times. the unemployment rate does not count people who are count collecting UE checks or the people that gave up looking because they could not find a job. The real rate is at least double that number if not higher.


I know the reference, it's just one of those petty things both sides do. Hold on to a stupid thing as if it isn't sensible in other contexts. Like okay, it was dumb for her to say it, but to mock the term "alternate facts" is kinda dumb since governments love to remove context or apply certain things to make something look better (unemployment numbers being a perfect example), ie alternative facts.

Heard enough of the left giving Trump shit for saying the unemployment rate was way higher than 4.7%. People don't know what they're talking about.


----------



## Goku

climate change itself is an alt fact :mj


----------



## 3MB4Life

birthday_massacre said:


> You can give criticism to a disabled person all you want but mocking them for their disability is a totally different thing. Its pathetic the lengths people go to do defend Trump for this when
> he was mocking a disabled person. All Trump had to do is apologize.


Trump wasn't mocking him for being disabled. Unless you think he believes Ted Cruz was mentally retarded as well. Mocking a disabled person for something completely unrelated to their disability is fine, how do you not see that? He's not mentally incompetent and he shouldn't be held to different standards of journalistic integrity because he has weakened arm muscles. He mocked him for being flustered when questioned about an article, I don't see the problem. If you listen to Trump, which I doubt you will, he said he'd never even met the reporter and didn't know he was disabled. There's so much more stuff you could legitimately attack Trump for, I have no idea why you see this as a valid shot at him.



> So you have seen every single protester to know that none of them denounced it? The school did and that is huge. But of course if the school didn't you would be bitching about them not denouncing it.
> 
> I agree it should come out why the police were told to stand down. Someone should be held accountable for that.


I haven't seen every student from the protest's twitter but of all the ones I've seen, they've been joking about it or supporting it. And those were actual students. I haven't seen one person denounce it. I feel like if one of them had done it, people would be holding them up as an example to seperate themselves from Antifa.

Completely agree with you on the cops, that info needs to come out ASAP.



> A lot of people write articles why he is ALT right, someone asked why were they protesting and that was my answer. From what I know of him, he seems pretty ALT right to me, just like Bannon.
> But Milo is a huge troll, so is the stuff he is saying, stuff he even believes? You can say those articles are wrong about him being ALT right that is fine but dont act like I am the only one that thinks that when a lot of people do.


If you're protesting something and you obviously have no idea why you're protesting, I have to question the validity of your protest. If you're going to protest a person because of their views, you should be pretty damn sure of their views before you go.



blackholeson said:


> *Are you fucking kidding me? Trump mocked the reporter. I just don't know how else to break it to you. What he did was "rude". Do you have Asperger syndrome? What part of Trump mocking the reporter isn't clear for you? You have the gull to sit there and type a response after you have just been given actual physical evidence. What kind of person are you? You lack class if you think that disabled man wasn't being made fun of. You literally type this on your own "And the disability of the reporter who he mocked means he had limited movement in his arms and no mental incapabilities so Trump's "impersonation" isn't even mocking his disability." You just defined the man's disability while at the same time ignoring the fact, that Trump mocked him. Wait, should I call it alt facts for you to understand? You should never have the right to vote, no soup for you.*


You do realise you just mocked people with Asperger's syndrome in attempting to defend people with disabilities, right? Also, I have mild autism/Asperger's so I hope you're proud of yourself. I've had people mock me for really struggling in social situations and I've had people mock me for messing up an equation in maths, it's two different things. One goes over your head and one fucking hurts. Taking the piss out of a disabled person for not being able to do something completely unrelated to their disability is not a problem, it's actually less bigoted than blindly defending every disabled person from criticism regardless of their disability.


----------



## Goku

3MB4Life said:


> You do realise you just mocked people with Asperger's syndrome in attempting to defend people with disabilities, right?


:lmao

this is hilarious


----------



## Stinger Fan

birthday_massacre said:


> I bashed him for it
> 
> I was not even an Obama fan, he was a fake progressive.
> 
> So what do you have to say for yourself?
> 
> I'll await your apology.


:lol You've been defending Obama as much as you can and now you're "not even an Obama fan"? Give me a break. You're just back tracking because I called you out on your hypocrisy


----------



## Walking Deadman

Just recently HuffPost posted some article calling big women beautiful, and saying they should feel empowered, and by big I don't mean Ashley Graham, or Havok size.I am talking so big that they have fat rolls hanging from them, all over their bodies. All the people, including women who want to lose weight themselves and know being that weight is unhealthy, and other people who talked about how being that size is unhealthy were called bigots, full of hate, the males who made such comments were called sexist and misogynist, along with a bunch of other idiotic buzzwords. It seems like almost form of criticism, no matter how rational, is off limits nowadays.


----------



## Simply Flawless

blackholeson said:


> *Are you fucking kidding me? Trump mocked the reporter. I just don't know how else to break it to you. What he did was "rude". Do you have Asperger syndrome? What part of Trump mocking the reporter isn't clear for you? You have the gull to sit there and type a response after you have just been given actual physical evidence. What kind of person are you? You lack class if you think that disabled man wasn't being made fun of. You literally type this on your own "And the disability of the reporter who he mocked means he had limited movement in his arms and no mental incapabilities so Trump's "impersonation" isn't even mocking his disability." You just defined the man's disability while at the same time ignoring the fact, that Trump mocked him. Wait, should I call it alt facts for you to understand? You should never have the right to vote, no soup for you.*


Sorry but i am getting sick and fucking tired of people using autism as a method to attack people. Its NOT fucking funny it is actually highly offensive and as someone who actually HAS it i would rather you stop using it because it deeply offends me. In the nicest way possible you are very rude and frankly if you have to resort to using disabilities to mock a person's opinion or posting style maybe you shouldnt be on the internet. People with autism have enough bullshit to deal with and we don't need people using our condition to flame people


----------



## Reaper

Goku said:


> climate change itself is an alt fact :mj


Fascist!


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Yeah, let's keep the personal insults and jabs out of the discussion.


----------



## DOPA

birthday_massacre said:


> Nothing L DOPA said exposed anything. the fact is 99% of the protestors were peaceful and the small group that started the riots were not but should not reflect on the 99% that was peaceful.


My argument was simply that it wasn't just an outside group hiijacking the event and that there were almost certainly people within UC Berkeley involved and the evidence has pointed towards this. This is especially true when you can't debunk any of the points I've made about MILO or what happened at Berkeley.

At least you agree on the police so let's not drag this any further.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Pratchett

Watched this last night while doing my laundry.






:lmao


----------



## Reaper

:kobelol


----------



## virus21




----------



## Oxidamus

Interesting video, and I believe it, but I can't find any sources in the video description or the linked article. Rebel Media worries me sometimes... :serious:


----------



## blackholeson

3MB4Life said:


> You do realise you just mocked people with Asperger's syndrome in attempting to defend people with disabilities, right?


*Admitting that you have a disability, but then defends a person for making fun of a person with disabilities. I wasn't looking to insult you, but your lack of empathy is off the charts. Since you are aware of your disability then maybe you should be more responsible with what you are typing. Defending Trump in this case and especially in your case just makes zero sense.*


----------



## Goku




----------



## Oda Nobunaga

I don't believe in "White Guilt" and have no compunctions about telling anyone -- especially vehement supporters of the idea -- that it shouldn't be a thing. I'd say the same about any other kind of guilt that stems from something beyond one's control, especially if said person was not alive to play a part in the transgressions that were committed. 

This goes for skin color, ethnic background, and gender/sex. I have a different set of standards for religious beliefs since said beliefs are under one's control.


----------



## Miss Sally

Oda Nobunaga said:


> I don't believe in "White Guilt" and have no compunctions about telling anyone -- especially vehement supporters of the idea -- that it shouldn't be a thing. I'd say the same about any other kind of guilt that stems from something beyond one's control, especially if said person was not alive to play a part in the transgressions that were committed.
> 
> This goes for skin color, ethnic background, and gender/sex. I have a different set of standards for religious beliefs since said beliefs are under one's control.


I believe in the guilt of anyone related to Oda Nobunaga! Bad people all of them, but not Takeda Shingen he was a saint! 0


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Miss Sally said:


> I believe in the guilt of anyone related to Oda Nobunaga! Bad people all of them, but not Takeda Shingen he was a saint! 0


The only prominent descendant of Nobunaga living today (with his surname) is a retired figure skater. From warlord to figure skater. How does this happen? :mj2


----------



## Reaper

Apparently, for some people the Super Bowl game was a race war ... Get ready for a cancer-inducing series of tweets. 








































































































































?? 























































So much salt :kobelol


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

I'm going to need some chemotherapy after reading all of that. :mj2


----------



## DOPA

Rubin is no longer a leftist? I think it's official you guys :mark:.


----------



## Martins

Is all of this ridiculous meltdown related solely to Brady being Trump's friend, or does it go deeper than that? Like, are some football teams/their fans connoted with specific ideologies, as is sometimes the case in football/soccer?


----------



## Miss Sally

After reading that why do i get the feeling a few of those tweets were from a few OTT people in this section? LOL White Supremacy Super bowl.. Reaper I am laughing but also sad.



Oda Nobunaga said:


> The only prominent descendant of Nobunaga living today (with his surname) is a retired figure skater. From warlord to figure skater. How does this happen? :mj2


This is super sad! You'd think that they would be a big family still. Even some of the big families from great Medieval houses are still around tho many fell apart later on. Still you'd think greatness would last!


----------



## 3MB4Life

blackholeson said:


> *Admitting that you have a disability, but then defends a person for making fun of a person with disabilities. I wasn't looking to insult you, but your lack of empathy is off the charts. Since you are aware of your disability then maybe you should be more responsible with what you are typing. Defending Trump in this case and especially in your case just makes zero sense.*


I don't want people to make excuses for disabled people because of their disabilities when it has nothing to do with what's being talked about? That doesn't make sense to you?

Let me lay it out for you. If Trump had been mocking the journalist for not being able to play baseball or mocking someone in a wheelchair for not being able to climb stairs, then I'd be with you and condemning Trump. But if Trump is mocking a person for being flustered *with mannerisms he uses to mock anyone who's flustered*, I don't care if they're disabled.

I'm sick of all this virtue signalling bullshit where people seem to be free from criticism because of how many oppression points you deem them to have. In my case, I would much prefer that people didn't bring up the fact that I have anything wrong with me when it isn’t relevant. I used to have teachers at school who refused to criticise me for anything because they knew I had autism. If I misbehaved, they just assumed it was to do with me being autistic and wrote it off. They use to always mollycoddle me in class like I was a fucking infant. I even had a careers advisor at my high school tell me I could claim benefits instead of getting a job even though I’m high functioning. Do you know how shitty that feels? To know that you're being held to a lower level of expectation than everyone else because they see you as different? It's not fun, it's doesn't make things easier, it makes you feel like garbage. That's why when I see shit like this, where you're making connections that aren't there to push your narrative and use a disabled person as a puppet to attack someone else, I will call you out on it.

Trump wasn't mocking the man for being disabled. Beyond that, as long as it's nothing personal, I couldn't care less what he mocks him for. If you want a physically disabled reporter to be held to a lower standard of mental integrity than everyone else solely because he's physically disabled, then you're a bigot. He isn't mocking him for anything else, if you see otherwise then you're looking for a reason to dislike Trump. As far as I can see, you don't really need to.

Still find it amusing that you attacked a whole group of innocent people in defense of another and yet you're still acting like you hold some kind of moral ground.


----------



## Reaper

Martins said:


> Is all of this ridiculous meltdown related solely to Brady being Trump's friend, or does it go deeper than that? Like, are some football teams/their fans connoted with specific ideologies, as is sometimes the case in football/soccer?


It's just over Trump and Brady being buddies.


----------



## Miss Sally

RipNTear said:


> It's just over Trump and Brady being buddies.


Ah! Well I wouldn't call these twitter meltdowns but forms of "Rebellion" and "Protest" against an obvious system and league that perpetuates that a player being friends with the President is probably a friendship based on covert racism. I salute these twitter warriors for staying "woke" and pointing out that this game provides ways for people to express their rage and opinion because this was more than a game - nay may i say this was a political movement with supremacy scoring the first victory..

They shall not win the war! 

:thecause


----------



## Stinger Fan

Liberals don't know the meaning behind the buzz words and phrases they use. How the hell does someone equate white supremacy to the New England Patriots football team? Do these people not think about the black athletes that play there and think about them having to hear bullshit like that? Also, I thought liberals hated football because of Meryl Streep? Why pay attention to a sport that "clearly" only white supremacists like?What a joke


----------



## Miss Sally

Stinger Fan said:


> Liberals don't know the meaning behind the buzz words and phrases they use. How the hell does someone equate white supremacy to the New England Patriots football team? Do these people not think about the black athletes that play there and think about them having to hear bullshit like that? Also, I thought liberals hated football because of Meryl Streep? Why pay attention to a sport that "clearly" only white supremacists like?What a joke


It doesn't make sense like ever. Look at video games when a bunch of feminists and PC loving clowns decided they needed to dictate and direct video games, stuff they weren't even interested in. Same with movies etc. It doesn't matter they have zero interest in it, they see other people are interested so therefore they must police it. They're like a selfish kid who sees another kid enjoying a toy, they don't have to want to play with it. They just don't want others to play with it if they don't.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Miss Sally said:


> It doesn't make sense like ever. Look at video games when a bunch of feminists and PC loving clowns decided they needed to dictate and direct video games, stuff they weren't even interested in. Same with movies etc. It doesn't matter they have zero interest in it, they see other people are interested so therefore they must police it. They're like a selfish kid who sees another kid enjoying a toy, they don't have to want to play with it. They just don't want others to play with it if they don't.


It's so crazy, it's happening in every form of entertainment out there. Marvel Comics has gone with the full court press to appease people who don't even read comics or would ever step foot in a comic shop. Nearly every popular character has their own minority version.

African American Latino Spiderman 
Korean Hulk
African American female Iron Man
Lady Thor
Pakistani Muslim Ms.Marvel 
Female Wolverine
Latina Miss America
Asian Female Iron Patriot 


And I'm sure there's more. No one(including myself) is saying minorities cannot be heroes or major characters but Marvel went full SJW with their comics and it doesn't even make much sense to gender bend every character. They do it for the sake of it and nothing else. Not to mention the controversy regarding their "Ask me about my Feminist Agenda" cover for Mockingbird too.


----------



## Miss Sally

Stinger Fan said:


> It's so crazy, it's happening in every form of entertainment out there. Marvel Comics has gone with the full court press to appease people who don't even read comics or would ever step foot in a comic shop. Nearly every popular character has their own minority version.
> 
> African American Latino Spiderman
> Korean Hulk
> African American female Iron Man
> Lady Thor
> Pakistani Muslim Ms.Marvel
> Female Wolverine
> Latina Miss America
> Asian Female Iron Patriot
> 
> 
> And I'm sure there's more. No one(including myself) is saying minorities cannot be heroes or major characters but Marvel went full SJW with their comics and it doesn't even make much sense to gender bend every character. They do it for the sake of it and nothing else. Not to mention the controversy regarding their "Ask me about my Feminist Agenda" cover for Mockingbird too.


I'm interested if for the gotham City Sirens movie if they're going to race change any or anything like that 6 female white women? Hm unless it's only white males that get changed! >


----------



## blackholeson

3MB4Life said:


> I don't want people to make excuses for disabled people because of their disabilities when it has nothing to do with what's being talked about? That doesn't make sense to you?
> 
> Let me lay it out for you. If Trump had been mocking the journalist for not being able to play baseball or mocking someone in a wheelchair for not being able to climb stairs, then I'd be with you and condemning Trump. But if Trump is mocking a person for being flustered *with mannerisms he uses to mock anyone who's flustered*, I don't care if they're disabled.
> 
> I'm sick of all this virtue signalling bullshit where people seem to be free from criticism because of how many oppression points you deem them to have. In my case, I would much prefer that people didn't bring up the fact that I have anything wrong with me when it isn’t relevant. I used to have teachers at school who refused to criticise me for anything because they knew I had autism. If I misbehaved, they just assumed it was to do with me being autistic and wrote it off. They use to always mollycoddle me in class like I was a fucking infant. I even had a careers advisor at my high school tell me I could claim benefits instead of getting a job even though I’m high functioning. Do you know how shitty that feels? To know that you're being held to a lower level of expectation than everyone else because they see you as different? It's not fun, it's doesn't make things easier, it makes you feel like garbage. That's why when I see shit like this, where you're making connections that aren't there to push your narrative and use a disabled person as a puppet to attack someone else, I will call you out on it.
> 
> Trump wasn't mocking the man for being disabled. Beyond that, as long as it's nothing personal, I couldn't care less what he mocks him for. If you want a physically disabled reporter to be held to a lower standard of mental integrity than everyone else solely because he's physically disabled, then you're a bigot. He isn't mocking him for anything else, if you see otherwise then you're looking for a reason to dislike Trump. As far as I can see, you don't really need to.
> 
> Still find it amusing that you attacked a whole group of innocent people in defense of another and yet you're still acting like you hold some kind of moral ground.


*Sorry, but you're still wrong. What is this nonsense you keep spewing out? I wasn't using anyone, or anything to make a point. I made you realize how god awful you sound when you type this bullshit. You are telling me as fact that you have a disability. I'm sorry for asking if you had as Asperger it was only out of frustration of you not realizing how silly you sound right now. Trump was mocking that man for being physically disabled. You can think, or believe what you'd like, but you're wrong. This isn't a matter of an opinion it's a matter of what actually happened on a National stage in front of a live audience. You can deny reality all you'd like. The fact that you sit there and act like he didn't do any of what has been physically proven is beyond my comprehension. Seriously, get your shit straight.*


----------



## 3MB4Life

blackholeson said:


> *Sorry, but you're still wrong. What is this nonsense you keep spewing out? I wasn't using anyone, or anything to make a point. I made you realize how god awful you sound when you type this bullshit. You are telling me as fact that you have a disability. I'm sorry for asking if you had as Asperger it was only out of frustration of you not realizing how silly you sound right now. Trump was mocking that man for being physically disabled. You can think, or believe what you'd like, but you're wrong. This isn't a matter of an opinion it's a matter of what actually happened on a National stage in front of a live audience. You can deny reality all you'd like. The fact that you sit there and act like he didn't do any of what has been physically proven is beyond my comprehension. Seriously, get your shit straight.*


Flailing your arms and talking like an idiot isn't mocking someone who can barely move their hands and is completely mentally competent.

I posted this before.



3MB4Life said:


> There's also video evidence of Trump using the same mannerisms to mock non disabled people. And the disability of the reporter who he mocked means he had limited movement in his arms and no mental incapabilities so Trump's "impersonation" isn't even mocking his disability.


Deny it all you want, he was mocking him for being flustered. Trump had never met the guy, he didn't know he was disabled, he wasn't mocking him for it. Stop being disingenious. You know you're pushing a narrative and you're using a disabled person to do it. Whether you're doing it intentionally or not, that's what you're doing. Unless you don't understand context or you think Ted Cruz is also disabled, you're reaching.


----------



## Walking Deadman

RipNTear said:


> Apparently, for some people the Super Bowl game was a race war ... Get ready for a cancer-inducing series of tweets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much salt :kobelol


These idiots have to make everything political. It's getting progressively worse all the time. These people also seem intent on ruining things they're not even interested for everybody else.


----------



## MrMister

Falcons losing is Toure's fault. You never count anything as a win until it's 0:00 on that clock. The gods of fate will always punish you.


----------



## Reaper

Starbucks in Saudi Arabia caught with a sign demanding that women will not be served.

Eventually given a non explanation by Starbucks. Why would anyone put up such a sign "temporarily" for renovation anyways?


----------



## RavishingRickRules

What the actual fuck is wrong with people. Leave fucking politics out of sports ffs it's already seeping into every other part of society. Bunch of absolute fucking creatures some of these people, it's like a competition on who can be the most retarded, backwards cunt possible. Way to try and ruin what was a fantastic sporting event, hell I even think Gaga did well with her halftime show despite being essentially a hyperactive singing robot. So fucking disrespectful to the Patriots to call them white supremacists when there's so many minorities who play on the fucking team. That's actually really pissed me off that one, leave fucking sports alone!


----------



## Reaper

RavishingRickRules said:


> What the actual fuck is wrong with people. Leave fucking politics out of sports ffs it's already seeping into every other part of society. Bunch of absolute fucking creatures some of these people, it's like a competition on who can be the most retarded, backwards cunt possible. Way to try and ruin what was a fantastic sporting event, hell I even think Gaga did well with her halftime show despite being essentially a hyperactive singing robot. So fucking disrespectful to the Patriots to call them white supremacists when there's so many minorities who play on the fucking team. That's actually really pissed me off that one, leave fucking sports alone!


Identity politics have always had a home in sports. Take the NBA for example. 

- At first there were no blacks, so the league was racist because there were no blacks
- Then there were fewer blacks so the league was racist because the ratio wasn't 50/50
- Then there were more blacks than whites, but the league was racist because there weren't enough black coaches
- Then there were more black coaches hired and now the league is racist because most of the owners are white. 
- NFL is racist because there are more white quarterbacks than black quarterbacks implying that coaches are racist because they believe that white QB's are better than black QB's.


----------



## stevefox1200

After all the talk about what defines a fascist here is a clip from Magnum Force that I think does a good job 






Its the difference between justice vs pro-active "justice"

Self defense vs hunting people 

working within a system even if you dislike vs trying to force the world to match your views


----------



## Stinger Fan

Miss Sally said:


> I'm interested if for the gotham City Sirens movie if they're going to race change any or anything like that 6 female white women? Hm unless it's only white males that get changed! >


I wouldn't be surprised if most are changed. They simply can't help themselves


----------



## La Parka

RipNTear said:


> Apparently, for some people the Super Bowl game was a race war ... Get ready for a cancer-inducing series of tweets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much salt :kobelol


Yeah, its time for the nukes.

Humanity's had a go, lets put this one away.


----------



## virus21

TheAppler said:


> Yeah, its time for the nukes.
> 
> Humanity's had a go, lets put this one away.


Lets not go that far. Lets just institute the Purge.


----------



## DOPA

Oh jesus :lmao.


----------



## Cooper09

L-DOPA said:


> Oh jesus :lmao.


Fuck sake. It happens all the time: the more someone tries to be ultra liberal the more they fuck it up and look like a complete dick. :lol


----------



## virus21




----------



## Miss Sally

L-DOPA said:


> Oh jesus :lmao.


So they said there was a wage gap and then denied it after research? Talk about getting caught with your pants down! :laugh:


----------



## Stinger Fan

The wage gap thing is always hilarious to me.Ignoring the actual research that proves this as a myth. How many companies parrot that term? How can it be possible if seemingly everyone promotes this as a fact?And if you call those companies out on it, they say they pay everyone the same. It makes no sense


----------



## Simply Flawless

What the fuck does white supremacy have to do with fucking sports?


----------



## TripleG

Stinger Fan said:


> The wage gap thing is always hilarious to me.Ignoring the actual research that proves this as a myth. How many companies parrot that term? How can it be possible if seemingly everyone promotes this as a fact?And if you call those companies out on it, they say they pay everyone the same. It makes no sense


The wage gap is probably the most obvious example I go to when I state my displeasure with the SJW/PC Police crowd. 

They talk about the Wage Gap all the time like its truth. It is an absolute and is completely true. 

OK...but the minute I even try to question it by bringing up all these other factors like personal choice, career options, maternity leave, performance evaluations, tenure, and all these other things, and instead of trying to address them, they'll just shout me down and call me a sexist JUST FOR ASKING QUESTIONS?! 

Dude I went to Catholic school and the teachers ALWAYS allowed us to ask questions about the doctrine of the faith. Why can't priests get married? Why does God allow bad things to happen to good people? Stuff like that. Those questions led to DISCUSSION, and DEBATE, and that's very healthy and normal. 

The Wage Gap people don't want that. They want us to accept their doctrine on face value as complete truth and if you are a sexist. OK then. Little do they know is that reacting that way just makes me think they don't have a leg to stand on with their argument.


----------



## Miss Sally

TripleG said:


> The wage gap is probably the most obvious example I go to when I state my displeasure with the SJW/PC Police crowd.
> 
> They talk about the Wage Gap all the time like its truth. It is an absolute and is completely true.
> 
> OK...but the minute I even try to question it by bringing up all these other factors like personal choice, career options, maternity leave, performance evaluations, tenure, and all these other things, and instead of trying to address them, they'll just shout me down and call me a sexist JUST FOR ASKING QUESTIONS?!
> 
> Dude I went to Catholic school and the teachers ALWAYS allowed us to ask questions about the doctrine of the faith. Why can't priests get married? Why does God allow bad things to happen to good people? Stuff like that. Those questions led to DISCUSSION, and DEBATE, and that's very healthy and normal.
> 
> The Wage Gap people don't want that. They want us to accept their doctrine on face value as complete truth and if you are a sexist. OK then. Little do they know is that reacting that way just makes me think they don't have a leg to stand on with their argument.


Funny that you mention Catholic school because these SJWs who push their narrative are anti-Religion (Except Islam!) and yet a lot of their truths are myths, much like the wage gap and they tell you not to question their rhetoric or ye shall be smited! Their whole movement sounds like a Religion.


----------



## Stinger Fan

TripleG said:


> The wage gap is probably the most obvious example I go to when I state my displeasure with the SJW/PC Police crowd.
> 
> They talk about the Wage Gap all the time like its truth. It is an absolute and is completely true.
> 
> OK...but the minute I even try to question it by bringing up all these other factors like personal choice, career options, maternity leave, performance evaluations, tenure, and all these other things, and instead of trying to address them, they'll just shout me down and call me a sexist JUST FOR ASKING QUESTIONS?!
> 
> Dude I went to Catholic school and the teachers ALWAYS allowed us to ask questions about the doctrine of the faith. Why can't priests get married? Why does God allow bad things to happen to good people? Stuff like that. Those questions led to DISCUSSION, and DEBATE, and that's very healthy and normal.
> 
> The Wage Gap people don't want that. They want us to accept their doctrine on face value as complete truth and if you are a sexist. OK then. Little do they know is that reacting that way just makes me think they don't have a leg to stand on with their argument.


Ultimately, its all about wanting to be in control and wanting people to be submissive to them. They say they want women to be paid the same, but in reality they just want to be paid more than men for the sake of having female genitalia . This new wave of feminism isn't about equality but rather superiority. These people believe they should be getting 6 figures for a degree thats not even worth the paper its printed on. What do people expect when they take courses that don't qualify them for anything after graduation? If you take a course in "Lesbian Dance Theory", what the hell do people expect to get out of that? There's a reason why women who work as a lawyer or say someone in the medical industry aren't protesting for "equal pay".


----------



## Reaper

:lmao


----------



## DOPA




----------



## Stinger Fan

Because thats their go to if you don't agree lol


----------



## DOPA

Continuing to eat their own.


----------



## deepelemblues

these people have gone beyond the pale

you do not lump me in with justin fucking trudeau

you just don't


----------



## virus21

Stinger Fan said:


> Because thats their go to if you don't agree lol


Again, make the Purge reality please.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

L-DOPA said:


> Continuing to eat their own.


Wait... when exactly was Canada built on the backs of black slaves? Did she just print out the American BLM talking points for the protest? Lazy ass.


----------



## Reaper

2 Ton 21 said:


> Wait... when exactly was Canada built on the backs of black slaves? Did she just print out the American BLM talking points for the protest? Lazy ass.


Greatest irony is that the only significant form of slavery that existed in Canada was aboriginal on aboriginal and I wouldn't be surprised if there is still ongoing human trafficking within first nations as that could be one possible explanation for the continued disappearances of first nations' women. 
@GothicBohemian might know more about this than me though.


----------



## virus21




----------



## 2 Ton 21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828635618049720323


----------



## virus21

2 Ton 21 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828635618049720323


Yeah, good luck with that you morons


----------



## Simply Flawless

virus21 said:


> Again, make the Purge reality please.


We need the Hunger Games to thin out their herds :creepytrips


----------



## deepelemblues

2 Ton 21 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828635618049720323


Wymyn strike! A day without wymyn!

In consequence... Pornhub has the same number of daily hits it always does.


----------



## MrMister

what a bizarre time to be alive


----------



## Café de René

virus21 said:


>


I love how this was actually retweeted and approved by Jenna Jameson of all people.

One of the best videos ever made by PJW.


----------



## Pratchett

MrMister said:


> what a bizarre time to be alive


As you know I have been around a little while, and I have to admit that there is shit going down in the past year that I had never thought was even worth imagining, let alone getting to chance to watch unfold before my eyes. We are seeing people hell bent on bringing about the genesis of the Idiocracy. And they are absolutely serious. :surprise:


----------



## Neuron

This Women's March stuff is the worst attempt at a colour revolution I've ever seen.


----------



## DesolationRow

@AryaDark @Beatles123 @CamillePunk @The Dazzler @Miss Sally @Neuron @RipNTear @Rowdy Yates @Sincere

http://knightnews.com/2017/02/knights-for-socialism-hold-self-defense-clinic-to-bash-the-fash/



> Knights for Socialism Hold Self-Defense Clinic to “Bash The Fash”
> 
> By Kyle Swenson -
> February 6, 2017
> 
> On Sunday, the University of Central Florida Knights for Socialism held an event titled “Self-Defense Clinic: Boxing“ to teach students to defend themselves and “BASH THE FASH,” under a Donald Trump presidency.
> 
> According to the Knights for Socialism event page, the clinic is being held “in response to the record number of hate crimes against Latinos, Immigrants, Muslims, Women, the LGBTQIA+ community, Jews, African Americans and other minorities since the rise of Donald Trump and other Alt-Right Neo-Nazis.”
> 
> Chairman of the Knights for Socialism, Sophomore Dylan Tyer has stated that these events are crucial and that he himself has been threatened here at UCF.
> 
> “I have gotten threats [at UCF], I’ve been told I’d be shot by a right-wing death squad. I’ve been told as a protestor, as someone who organizes mass actions and protests that I should be run over, gas chambers, you name it. It’s absolutely disgusting; there are really people on this campus that are really honestly sociopaths,” Tyer said.
> 
> During the event, local amateur fighter Adrian taught the group how to properly throw a jab and followed by giving everyone a chance to put on a pair of boxing gloves and test their skills. Participants enjoyed the experience and felt that they really learned something.
> 
> “I think this is a useful skill to have. Like if you are out somewhere and someone tries to hurt you. But other then that I think its something to add to your repertoire,” freshman Physic student Joe Walsh sad.
> 
> Though this event was classified as a public event on Facebook, “This event is open to everyone and anyone, EXCEPT REPUBLICANS,” was written in the about section.
> 
> Conservatives at UCF expressed concern about being excluded from the event.
> 
> “I think the organization needs to revue the UCF Golden Rule if they want to continue to be an official organization on campus,” Chairwomen of the College Republicans Karis Lockhart said.
> 
> “Their exclusive and divisive language on their Facebook event goes against the UCF Golden Rule and what UCF stands for. The event goes further to prove that they do not want to have an educated discussion about the issues, as they much rather host an event that blatantly excludes fellow Knights that have a different politically ideology than them,” Lockhart said.
> 
> Tyer believes these concerns about Republicans being excluded are unwarranted.
> 
> “There are people who say in response to the rise of SJW’s (Social Justice Warrior’s) that they are going to start conceal carrying on campus, which is blatantly illegal. Thus, I don’t think any concerns about us are warranted,” Tyer said.
> 
> This was The Knights for Socialism’s first of many planned self-defense seminars. If you are interested in hearing more about Knights for Socialism or attending there next self defense clinic, you can follow Knights for Socialism on Facebook for details.


----------



## SonnenChael

2 Ton 21 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828635618049720323



Sorry, I don't know how gifv works here but I leave this just right here. 

http://i.imgur.com/3mdkpAC.gifv


----------



## yeahbaby!

KNIGHTS FOR SOCIALISM


----------



## Vic Capri

Canada is turning into Germany. This is some Third Reich shit.

#FallOfANation 

- Vic


----------



## SonnenChael

Vic Capri said:


> Canada is turning into Germany. This is some Third Reich shit.
> 
> #FallOfANation
> 
> - Vic


Funny thing is, if you are german or have any other citizenship and you have even slightliest doubts about the mass of (islamic) refugees, even with the best rational arguments, you get called a Nazi, right wing idiot, extremist, etc. but still, you can protest in the Merkel Reich. I would rather say canada is becoming poland or turkey.


----------



## virus21

DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark @Beatles123 @CamillePunk @The Dazzler @Miss Sally @Neuron @RipNTear @Rowdy Yates @Sincere
> 
> http://knightnews.com/2017/02/knights-for-socialism-hold-self-defense-clinic-to-bash-the-fash/


LOL Florida


----------



## Stephen90

L-DOPA said:


> Continuing to eat their own.


An SJW attacking another SJW. LOL


----------



## Reaper

yeahbaby! said:


> KNIGHTS FOR SOCIALISM


Your pic belongs in the Post Your Picture Thread :draper2



virus21 said:


> LOL Florida


Don't diss Florida yo. Without Florida you wouldn't have Trump :cudi


----------



## Goku

RipNTear said:


> Don't diss Florida yo. Without Florida you wouldn't have Trump :cudi


sure we would. Trump could've lost florida and still become president due to his victory being so DOMINANT


----------



## Reaper

Goku said:


> sure we would. Trump could've lost florida and still become president due to his victory being so DOMINANT


Lol. It was worth a shot :draper2


----------



## Reaper

https://heatst.com/culture-wars/ny-...n-over-gavin-mcinnes-makes-vile-lobster-porn/

*NY ‘Professor’ Who Had Meltdown Over Gavin McInnes Makes Vile ‘Lobster Porn’

*


> *Rebecca Goyette creates persona-based works that poke holes in Puritanical sexual mores. Working in a wide variety of media, her extensive artillery features figurative drawing, video, performance, and handmade sculptural elements made from fabric, clay and found materials used in a ritual fashion. Many know her as Lobsta Girl, and Goyette has filmed her interspecies
> pornos detailing the sex lives of lobsters internationally. Originally, Goyette adopted the sexually aggressive female lobster as a primary character she performed live to promote female agency. Another alter ego to Goyette is the ghost of her direct ancestor, Rebecca Nurse hanged as a Salem witch, who is re-imagined cycling through repetitive power dynamics in fits and foibles in the "New World."*


If that's what passes for a Professor these days, no wonder so-called college "educated" liberals are so fucked in the head.


----------



## DOPA




----------



## virus21

Make of this what you will


----------



## Reaper

virus21 said:


> Make of this what you will


I actually enjoyed the movie and would recommend it to everyone. 

Not too confident about the show because while the original was satire and legit critiqued SJWs and their motives, this may or may not. If it's true to its source material, then this is a ridicule of SJW culture, not its promotion.


----------



## Neuron

RipNTear said:


> I actually enjoyed the movie and would recommend it to everyone.
> 
> Not too confident about the show because while the original was satire and legit critiqued SJWs and their motives, this may or may not. If it's true to its source material, then this is a ridicule of SJW culture, not its promotion.


I kinda figured this was satire myself. It's too basic bitch to be a serious thing.


----------



## Oxidamus

virus21 said:


>


I hate PJW. I can watch Milo be an asshole to anyone, but I can't stand this dude yelling all this borderline extremist shit into his camera. Every time I see a video he's tying false equivalencies and forming ties between things that don't exist. Anyway, Anthony Fantano absolutely destroyed this video. PJW doesn't know what he's talking about.






Remember to keep your mind open and watch responses to things you agree with guys. Otherwise you turn into what you claim to hate. Trust me, this is a good video.
:jericho2


----------



## CamillePunk

People canceling their Netflix subscriptions over the title of a series based on a film of the same name that is actually supportive of their world view. :banderas 

We all SJW now.


----------



## DOPA




----------



## MrMister

People really don't understand satire these days. It's sad. I guess satire being lost on people isn't really that new though. It just seems more widespread or notable.


----------



## DOPA




----------



## DesolationRow

That was a wonderful interview, *L-DOPA*. Milo made a tremendously important point at around 11-13 minutes, which is that "conservative" or right-wing homosexuals, blacks, women, et. al. are stripped of their "identity" by operatives of the left for the very privilege afforded to the "identity" they brandish in the ideological war, thus utterly annihilating the concept of "white privilege" vis-à-vis political discourse. 

Oh, CAL... How you have fallen... :mj2 @AryaDark @Beatles123 @CamillePunk @The Dazzler @L-DOPA @Miss Sally @Neuron @RipNTear @virus21


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829387587408261125

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829389074045816834


----------



## Stinger Fan

L-DOPA said:


>


Fuck The Young Turks


----------



## virus21




----------



## Oxidamus

L-DOPA said:


>


You know what I kinda agree with Ana. :mj

Not that I think it's "great" or I'm "proud" people use violence or whatever but it really is the ultimate way to prove your disdain and disagreement. The right - because they won - always give liberals shit for whining and complaining. What exactly else are they meant to do? You can only use your words in the US unless you want to face the law. Rioting, doing damage to possessions and people trying to stop you (not bystanders though, that has no effect here) is the only way to really show how much something really pisses these people off. Otherwise they sit there sending angry 140 character messages to people who would just ignore them.

I don't think what they fight for is good, or even right, obviously. But the mindset is real and I can see reason in it. You get NOWHERE trying to discuss with powerful people, even as a group of people, if your group isn't powerful and *already funded by other powerful people or the government itself* (very important distinction here). People just get ignored, or worse, listened to but only by people who would rather be provocative than discuss.

It's one of the major gripes I have with democracy. Or at least our (Aus, UK, USA) version of democracy. When a group wins they have virtually no reason to even care about anything other people say. It's a really sad reality.

P.S. I know this isn't a popular train of thought so try applying it to something else, not liberals calling right-wingers fascists and Nazis. Something you're really passionate about, especially if it is about the welfare of either yourself or other people. Imagine having to worry about the welfare of people you love daily because of new legislation. Every way you try to contact and get attention is ignored. So you join a group of likeminded people but ultimately you still, even as a group, get ignored. What exactly do you do then? Just accept the fact a loved one is going to die because no one who can help lends an ear for a moment?


----------



## Reaper

:lol


Spoiler: Dear White People



People who haven't watched the movie need to watch the fucking movie before they get outraged over a fucking trailer. The movie was an awesome critique of SJW madness and ended with the mixed race SJW renouncing her toxic views and falling in love with a white guy



People should watch this movie before getting outraged over the series :lmao


----------



## 777

Sorry OXI, I'm not willing to trade one boot stomping my face for another. Violence only begets more violence, or at the very least submission through fear of violence...


----------



## Oxidamus

777 said:


> Sorry OXI, I'm not willing to trade one boot stomping my face for another. Violence only begets more violence, or at the very least submission through fear of violence...


I'm not saying it's something we should want, or strive for. It's just a clear byproduct of a broken democracy. Especially with divisive media, but that's an overbearing problem for just about everything today. I think I typed too much, all I meant was I can understand the reasoning behind people doing this kind of stuff. Not necessarily that their reasons or what they fight for is right, but because people simply aren't listened to. The winners won, and don't care about the losers; they don't listen or care, and to make it worse they rub it in instead.


----------



## Reaper

Oxi X.O. said:


> The winners won, and don't care about the losers; they don't listen or care, and to make it worse they rub it in instead.


What reasonable policy or protest aren't the losers being heard about?


----------



## 777

Oxi X.O. said:


> I'm not saying it's something we should want, or strive for. It's just a clear byproduct of a broken democracy. Especially with divisive media, but that's an overbearing problem for just about everything today. I think I typed too much, all I meant was I can understand the reasoning behind people doing this kind of stuff. Not necessarily that their reasons or what they fight for is right, but because people simply aren't listened to. The winners won, and don't care about the losers; they don't listen or care, and to make it worse they rub it in instead.


People need to review their civics textbooks. It ain't perfect but it's the best thing going today. 
It's a two way street. Middle America was ignored for the entirety of the 'economic recovery' and they voted accordingly. That's how it works, we need both the conservatives and liberals to trade off power lest one side go too far.

Here's the problem with this current push for violent revolt. They're fighting a strawman, they are the ones who still aren't listening, whereas those of us on the outside are listening intently to exactly what these people 'are' saying. And it's frighteningly, nay dangerously, shortsighted to the detriment of absolutely everyone, including themselves.


----------



## Oxidamus

RipNTear said:


> What reasonable policy or protest aren't the losers being heard about?


Well like I said in the post you quoted (and like you know :side I don't agree with any of what they're protesting about. I'm just talking about principle in a metaphorical situation.



777 said:


> People need to review their civics textbooks. It ain't perfect but it's the best thing going today.
> It's a two way street. Middle America was ignored for the entirety of the 'economic recovery' and they voted accordingly. That's how it works, we need both the conservatives and liberals to trade off power lest one side go too far.
> 
> Here's the problem with this current push for violent revolt. They're fighting a strawman, they are the ones who still aren't listening, whereas those of us on the outside are listening intently to exactly what these people 'are' saying. And it's frighteningly, nay dangerously, shortsighted to the detriment of absolutely everyone, including themselves.


Yea. I know regarding your first paragraph, and I agree regarding your second. Again, just a metaphorical stance that I probably should've made clear.


----------



## virus21




----------



## skypod

Dear White People is being made by the creator of the movie so I have high hopes. Bad trailer though. Philip Defranco runs through some clips and points about people calling this a white genocide


----------



## virus21




----------



## DOPA

@Oxi X.O. political violence or terrorism to me is never justifiable. Whilst you can say you could understand where they are coming from due to the situation or system they are in is unjust it relies on their personal perspective. If they allow themselves to justify violence because they do not like the cards that have been dealt with in a Democratic election then it justifies anyone else who can use the same excuse. They would not have the same attitude if Hillary won and if Trump supporters started rallying like this.

Most importantly, innocent people get caught in the crossfire. We have seen with the MILO protests that civilians who were just there for his talk were assaulted, hit with flag poles, sprayed with pepper spray and god knows what else and of course the most notable being the man beaten unconscious. They have nothing to do with Trump or MILO's ideas whether they are for them or against them, they are people just like the protesters are and violence or coercion against these people is unacceptable.

You ask what they should do? Organize, rally, campaign PEACEFULLY. Protest peacefully and challenge the status quo's ideas (seeing as Trump is now president). Hold Trump to account. They aren't going to get a revolution by doing this, they'll simply be arrested and more people will hate them. LESS people will be persuaded with how they think and feel by doing this. Not more.


----------



## DOPA

@AryaDark @virus21 @Miss Sally @RipNTear @CamillePunk @MillionDollarProns @skypod @777

Sorry for the double post but this video is brilliant.






Not entirely related but it's the best thread to put this in.

Based Roaming :banderas


----------



## Oxidamus

Looking at Milo's Facebook page after saying Dear White People is racist. :lmao
I think this reaction might solidify the social media mainstream right wingers as the exact same as their left counterparts now. :lmao

I'll get back to you soon @L-DOPA (Y)


----------



## The Absolute

Justin Simien, the filmmaker behind "Dear White People", responds to the backlash from the Netflix trailer for his new show:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829461210324156416
If you want to see it, I posted the trailer in the entertainment section.

Thoughts?


----------



## virus21




----------



## DOPA

The Absolute said:


> Justin Simien, the filmmaker behind "Dear White People", responds to the backlash from the Netflix trailer for his new show:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829461210324156416
> If you want to see it, I posted the trailer in the entertainment section.
> 
> Thoughts?


He's just poking fun and ASKING people to respond to him. You can bet some people will take the bait. As for the rest, to quote myself:



L-DOPA said:


> I've seen some people on the right freak out and get "triggered" by the title of this series.
> 
> Seriously, let's not go down to the SJW route and let's see what this is actually about first. If it is much like the MTV video then they will only expose themselves and make themselves look like idiots. I'm surprised Netflix is advertising this but if it gets them attention then I guess fair play? :lol. Don't know what else to say.
> 
> Of course if it is what it could be then I'll be highly critical of it as we all should be but let's relax a little haha .


----------



## Reaper

You guys spend hours watching random YouTube political commentary. Just watch the original movie. It's great.

You wouldn't want anyone's thoughts about this if you did.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

L-DOPA said:


> @AryaDark @virus21 @Miss Sally @RipNTear @CamillePunk @MillionDollarProns @skypod @777
> 
> Sorry for the double post but this video is brilliant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not entirely related but it's the best thread to put this in.
> 
> Based Roaming :banderas


This brilliant video only has 2,000 views


----------



## Reaper

Daily Mail just got kicked off of Wikipedia as a legit source because of being "unreliable" and for "sensationalism" 

:lmao


----------



## 777

This channel needs more subscribers.


----------



## yeahbaby!

L-DOPA said:


> @AryaDark @virus21 @Miss Sally @RipNTear @CamillePunk @MillionDollarProns @skypod @777
> 
> Sorry for the double post but this video is brilliant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not entirely related but it's the best thread to put this in.
> 
> Based Roaming :banderas


I never really realised how tough it is to be a man in the west, and how easy women have it.

The huge amount of DM victims in Australia (Women over Men three to one - look it up) will be thrilled to know that's it's okay for a women to hit a man, but not for a man to hit a woman. This video will fix up their black eyes just fine.


I see what these chicks are trying to do but it's bit lame to talk about how violence for example is seen differently between the sexes without acknowledging things like actual DM rates IMO.


----------



## 777

Not entirely sure about Australia per se, but the DM statistics in North America show that most domestic violence is either a one off under circumstances of extreme duress/stress or reciprocal violence with both partners involved but under the duluth model it's men who get arrested thus adding to lopsided statistic. As with most feminist stats the 1-in-3/4/5 are designed to tug at the heartstrings while leaving out any nuance or even coming close to representing the full picture.

Edit: Don't even get me started on the male privilege bullshit your pushing there.


----------



## DOPA

yeahbaby! said:


> I never really realised how tough it is to be a man in the west, and how easy women have it.
> 
> The huge amount of DM victims in Australia (Women over Men three to one - look it up) will be thrilled to know that's it's okay for a women to hit a man, but not for a man to hit a woman. This video will fix up their black eyes just fine.
> 
> 
> I see what these chicks are trying to do but it's bit lame to talk about how violence for example is seen differently between the sexes without acknowledging things like actual DM rates IMO.


Oh jeez....

Point is violence is never right regardless if it's male on female or female on male or whatever the case may be. Trust you of all people to think this is justifying Domestic violence on women....

Domestic violence is actually under reported when it comes to female on male violence for a variety of factors. Police and the general public simply do not take it as seriously as when a woman is being hit. Just recently in the British parliament there was a bill that was going to be passed to give more reinforcement of the law in terms of domestic violence. The catch? It only applied to male on female violence. It was written by and backed up by the women's and equalities committee: 

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...men-female-victims-not-male-men-a7557136.html



> A Conservative MP on the Women and Equalities Committee has opposed a new domestic violence bill to stop the use of the term “honour killing” and help British women who are victims of domestic abuse abroad, because it did not mention men.
> 
> Philip Davies, the MP for Shipley, was a lone voice objecting to the proposed Crime (Aggravated Murder of and Violence Against Women) Bill, which calls for the term “honour killing” to be banned and for British authorities to prosecute those who beat and murder British women abroad, helping to bring the women home and to pay for the repatriation of the bodies of those murdered.
> 
> The private members bill was brought by Conservative MP Nusrat Ghani, who said that “language matters,” and the Bill will commit Britain to describing the crimes for what they really are – murder, rape and abuse.
> 
> Despite Ms Ghani stating that the term “honour killing” is used to describe “a violent criminal act – sometimes committed against a man, but more often against a woman,” Mr Davies claimed that while he opposes women suffering from honour-based violence, “it seems that I am the only one in this House at the moment who equally opposes honour-based violence against men, too”.
> 
> He told the Commons: “The main reason I oppose this bill is that it relates only to female victims and not all victims.”
> 
> *His comments were reportedly heckled by members of the Commons, with some shouting “sit down”.*
> 
> Mr Davis added: “Why do we need to have just females mentioned in this bill? Why cannot it be for all victims of these terrible crimes?”
> 
> He added: “Yes, of course women are far more likely to be the victims of honour-based crimes than men, but they are not exclusively the victims of these crimes.”


Notice how he was shouted down because he wanted both men and women equally represented in the bill. Now he could have gone about it in a more politically savvy way when you look into what happened but the main point here is that for those who claim to want "equality" between the sexes have very little sympathy for violence against men. Now please tell me that the video made above was not necessary.

Here is the Guardian of all papers, the SJW toxic white male hating paper admitting that Domestic violence against men is more common than people may think:

https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2011/jun/07/feminism-domestic-violence-men



> That women accounted for 7% of all convictions for domestic violence last year will come as a surprise to many. But what is not clear is whether the growing numbers of women convicted – a 150% increase in five years – represents a rise in actual cases of female-perpetrated domestic violence.
> 
> Domestic violence has traditionally been understood as a crime perpetrated by domineering men against defenceless women. *Research spanning over 40 years has, however, consistently found that men and women self-report perpetrating domestic violence at similar rates. Professor John Archer from the University of Central Lancashire has conducted a number of meta-analytic reviews of these studies and found that women are as likely to use domestic violence as men, but women are twice as likely as men to be injured or killed during a domestic assault. Men still represent a substantial proportion of people who are assaulted, injured or killed by an intimate partner (50%, 30% and 25% respectively).*
> 
> If the empirical research is correct in suggesting that between a quarter and half of all domestic violence victims are men, a question follows: why has women's domestic violence towards men been unreported for so long, and what has changed in the last five years to make it more visible?
> 
> One reason may be the feminist movement. Feminism took up the cause of domestic abuse of women in the 1970s, with the world's first women's refuge being opened by Erin Pizzey in 1971. Feminism understood domestic violence as the natural extension of men's patriarchal attitudes towards women, leading men to feel they had the right to control their partners, using violence if necessary. Feminists campaigned successfully to bring the issue into the public arena, thereby securing resources to establish services to help victims. This activism and advocacy led to governmental and public acceptance that "domestic violence" was synonymous with violence against women.
> 
> Paradoxically, feminist concerns for female victims may also have led to the recent increase in arrests of female perpetrators. The disparity between prevalence study statistics and criminal conviction data of male domestic violence perpetration led US feminists to successfully campaign for mandatory arrest policies for domestic violence call-outs. Mandatory arrest policies coincided with a three-fold increase in the number of women arrested. In the UK, a pro-arrest policy was also introduced, requiring police forces to always consider an arrest in domestic violence cases. Although not eliminating police discretion, the policy undoubtedly diminished individual police officers' discretionary powers. The increase in female arrests for domestic violence suggests that when police officers were freer to exercise discretion, it was exercised more frequently in favour of female perpetrators.
> 
> Support for a feminist conceptualisation of domestic violence has been afforded by men's generally more visible violent behaviour. Men make up the majority of perpetrators of violence in public places, such as football matches and nightclubs. As men appear to be more ready, willing and able to use violence outside the home, the logical extension is that men are more violent than women per se. This argument has frequently been cited by researchers such as Professors Russell and Emerson Dobash as evidence against the veracity of figures showing large numbers of male victims of domestic violence, while ignoring the fact that men's aggression in public places is almost always directed towards other men.
> 
> In recent years, female violence has become a more public affair, with changes in drinking patterns being a likely contributing factor to more women being arrested for violent offences outside of the home. In addition, the widespread use of CCTV may have provided sufficient evidence for the police and CPS to override stereotypes of women as nonviolent. The erosion of the passive female stereotype is likely to result in more women being charged and convicted of offences generally, which might also result in increases in the conviction rates for women's domestic violence.
> 
> *The dual stereotypes of the violent man and passive woman have undoubtedly obscured the existence of male victims of domestic violence in the past. Men were also unlikely to view their own victimisation as either domestic violence or a criminal assault, and so were unlikely to seek help.*
> 
> Large sums of money have been spent on educational campaigns to encourage female victims to seek help. *Until there are similar campaigns for men, it is unlikely that the true number of male victims needing help will be known.* If the current trends continue however, women may find themselves increasingly likely to be charged with domestic assault, and men more likely to be offered help and protection.


So although this writer is framing it still from a feminist perspective, she is essentially admitting that the numbers of male victims is unknown and is much higher than previously thought. One may debate on whether women are still the majority victim and they probably are but that isn't the point. The point is that until recently compassion for violence against men and boys was lacking and still is to a certain extent. The point is if you want equality before the law and you want to stop violence period you have to take into account the violence of men as well as women. Your attitude does not help, especially when nobody is suggesting that violence against women should be taken less seriously. Usually the opposite happens.

Finally I'd be shocked if you haven't seen this already, maybe it's just a known viral video in the UK but this social experiment shows the general attitude when it comes to Domestic violence:


----------



## 777

This video goes directly to what we are discussing in terms of attitudes towards men/women.


----------



## Stephen90

Will the SJW understand that they actually helped get Trump get elected.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Café de René

France cancels law that forbids browsing jihadist websites because it's against free speech...



> Top French court vetoes ban on consulting jihadist sites
> 
> A law in France that bans people from regularly consulting jihadist websites which urge "acts of terrorism" was ruled unconstitutional by a top judicial body on Friday.
> 
> The law was brought in last June, seven months after shooting and bomb attacks by Islamist militants that killed 130 people in Paris ushered in a state of emergency in France.
> 
> In a ruling on Friday, the 10-member constitutional court vetoed the law which sets a two-year prison sentence for consulting jihadist websites regularly, saying it infringed the freedom of communication unnecessarily and disproportionately.
> 
> A lawyer acting for a man who fell foul of the law and is now serving a two-year sentence had contested the ban.
> 
> The court said in a statement that law enforcement agencies in France had enough other resources to monitor websites which incited militancy, and people who clearly had "a terrorist intention".
> 
> The man whose case provoked the ruling was sentenced for other offences as well and it was not immediately clear how the constitutional court's ruling would affect his prison term.
> 
> Police and justice sources meanwhile said four people had been arrested in and around Montpellier, southern France, on suspicion of planning an attack.


http://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-europe-attacks-websites-idUKKBN15P1AU


----------



## Miss Sally

Café de René said:


> France cancels law that forbids browsing jihadist websites because it's against free speech...
> 
> 
> 
> http://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-europe-attacks-websites-idUKKBN15P1AU


Hhaahaha really? So are the hate preachers and recruiters going to be set free? France is really stupid if they let that happen. They'll be pumping out radicalized nutjobs for years to come!


----------



## yeahbaby!

L-DOPA said:


> Oh jeez....
> 
> Point is violence is never right regardless if it's male on female or female on male or whatever the case may be. Trust you of all people to think this is justifying Domestic violence on women....
> 
> Domestic violence is actually under reported when it comes to female on male violence for a variety of factors. Police and the general public simply do not take it as seriously as when a woman is being hit. Just recently in the British parliament there was a bill that was going to be passed to give more reinforcement of the law in terms of domestic violence. The catch? It only applied to male on female violence. It was written by and backed up by the women's and equalities committee:
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...men-female-victims-not-male-men-a7557136.html
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how he was shouted down because he wanted both men and women equally represented in the bill. Now he could have gone about it in a more politically savvy way when you look into what happened but the main point here is that for those who claim to want "equality" between the sexes have very little sympathy for violence against men. Now please tell me that the video made above was not necessary.
> 
> Here is the Guardian of all papers, the SJW toxic white male hating paper admitting that Domestic violence against men is more common than people may think:
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2011/jun/07/feminism-domestic-violence-men
> 
> 
> 
> So although this writer is framing it still from a feminist perspective, she is essentially admitting that the numbers of male victims is unknown and is much higher than previously thought. One may debate on whether women are still the majority victim and they probably are but that isn't the point. The point is that until recently compassion for violence against men and boys was lacking and still is to a certain extent. The point is if you want equality before the law and you want to stop violence period you have to take into account the violence of men as well as women. Your attitude does not help, especially when nobody is suggesting that violence against women should be taken less seriously. Usually the opposite happens.
> 
> Finally I'd be shocked if you haven't seen this already, maybe it's just a known viral video in the UK but this social experiment shows the general attitude when it comes to Domestic violence:


You've kind of taken my words to go on a tangent that's removed from what I was saying. I certainly never implied the video was justifying violence against women - that's ridiculous, I said it was ignoring it and it shouldn't be.

To me jist of the female privelidge video of the video was saying that because according to them apparently women do appear to have it easier in so many respects that in fact there isn't really much if any of a divide between the sexes. I disagree with that.

I agree the attitudes are different towards instances of DM based on gender, of course it is, of course there are many male victims of DM who shouldn't be dismissed. I don't think I ever implied this wasn't the case.

That doesn't cancel out the majority victims are still women and it's a massive problem, and* for the video to completely ignore that while using the same point to make men the victims ofinequality is disingenuous.*


----------



## DOPA

yeahbaby! said:


> You've kind of taken my words to go on a tangent that's removed from what I was saying. I certainly never implied the video was justifying violence against women - that's ridiculous, I said it was ignoring it and it shouldn't be.


Point of the video was to show the opposite side of the story in terms of when feminists say that women have it harder than men when in many cases the opposite is true. I understand that in many areas women do have it tougher as well, it's just most of the attention is focused on those issues (and ridiculous first world problems....) rather than a lot of the things these women explain in the video



yeahbaby! said:


> To me jist of the female privelidge video of the video was saying that because according to them apparently women do appear to have it easier in so many respects that in fact there isn't really much if any of a divide between the sexes. I disagree with that.


Fair enough, there will always be problems on both sides but I don't see what men have in terms of legal status and equality under the law in terms of rights that women don't now share themselves. Guess we'll have to disagree.



yeahbaby! said:


> I agree the attitudes are different towards instances of DM based on gender, of course it is, of course there are many male victims of DM who shouldn't be dismissed. I don't think I ever implied this wasn't the case.
> 
> That doesn't cancel out the majority victims are still women and it's a massive problem, and* for the video to completely ignore that while using the same point to make men the victims ofinequality is disingenuous.*


Wait what?

The video was simply showing the different societal attitudes towards violence against the sexes. It wasn't staged, it was a real life social experiment. 

Also I don't think it's disingenuous to bring about social awareness to problems which are not widely discussed. They are not saying domestic violence isn't a problem towards women in the video nor are they even painting men as victims of inequality (where on earth did you get that from?), simply that society's attitudes towards domestic violence against men needs to change.

Which you already agreed about earlier.


----------



## Oxidamus

yeahbaby! said:


> I never really realised how tough it is to be a man in the west, and how easy women have it.
> 
> The huge amount of DM victims in Australia (Women over Men three to one - look it up) will be thrilled to know that's it's okay for a women to hit a man, but not for a man to hit a woman. This video will fix up their black eyes just fine.
> 
> 
> I see what these chicks are trying to do but it's bit lame to talk about how violence for example is seen differently between the sexes without acknowledging things like actual DM rates IMO.





777 said:


> Not entirely sure about Australia per se, but the DM statistics in North America show that most domestic violence is either a one off under circumstances of extreme duress/stress or reciprocal violence with both partners involved but under the duluth model it's men who get arrested thus adding to lopsided statistic. As with most feminist stats the 1-in-3/4/5 are designed to tug at the heartstrings while leaving out any nuance or even coming close to representing the full picture.
> 
> Edit: Don't even get me started on the male privilege bullshit your pushing there.


I don't think you can blame yeahbaby! for the stats released here in Australia. One to three is actually pretty non-liberal of a statistic here. Usually it's spouted as "one to five" or a larger divide. The problem here is - and trust me I know because I spent a lot of time trying to find this stuff - Australia for some reason doesn't have the grand posting of statistics that America has. _You can't find data of women doing bad things in our media or our government_. It's as if it's completely swept under the rug.

When I was looking at these things, because of a Victorian (the state, not mindset) push to "help domestic violence victims... only if they're women", I realised a lot of things. *At the time* if you were to Google 'domestic violence' in Australia, all but one of the first five results would be specifically for women. The one that wasn't was Centrelink which is our "social security" place taking a gender neutral approach. Past the first five results was the only one that was for men.

That seems to have changed though with this being the #1 result: http://www.domesticviolence.nsw.gov.au/
Though you still get things like this: http://www.dvrcv.org.au/ (where one of their slogans is apparently "We are dedicated to a future where women and their children live free from violence.")


However I (pretty obviously) agree with you 777. The percentage of under-reported male victims in DV in Australia would be substantially higher than female victims. The gross number, I assume, would still be women though. It's a clear byproduct of our three decade long "Violence against women? Australia says no." campaign, which might have rung true in the 80s and 90s but certainly not today.

Sadly you can only act on stats. And Australia under-reports a lot of things, and like I said, a lot of those seem to be whatever challenges feminist rhetoric. Don't ask me why.



yeahbaby! said:


> That doesn't cancel out the majority victims are still women and it's a massive problem, and* for the video to completely ignore that while using the same point to make men the victims ofinequality is disingenuous.*


Please. It's not a big problem at all. If the media says it is, and the government do too, it must be, right? Wrong. Duh.
Remember Mark Latham speaking out about this supposed "domestic violence epidemic" and using statistics and facts (surprising we have them here) to prove that it has been *progressively going down for decades* only with a few spikes and bumps here and there? I wouldn't be surprised if you don't remember or don't even know it because he was hounded and demonised simply for saying there is a potential correlation between things like a mans worth, usefulness and socio-economic issues (among other things) and domestic violence.

Apparently, giving reason to things means excusing them.

Yes it is a problem. A massive problem? Only if you're part of the dumbasses whose definition of violence has become so loose that a verbal argument can be seen as "domestic violence". Otherwise, physical violence, mental/emotional abuse and verbal put-downs etc are all DRASTIC going down.



L-DOPA said:


> @Oxi X.O. political violence or terrorism to me is never justifiable. Whilst you can say you could understand where they are coming from due to the situation or system they are in is unjust it relies on their personal perspective. If they allow themselves to justify violence because they do not like the cards that have been dealt with in a Democratic election then it justifies anyone else who can use the same excuse. They would not have the same attitude if Hillary won and if Trump supporters started rallying like this.
> 
> Most importantly, innocent people get caught in the crossfire. We have seen with the MILO protests that civilians who were just there for his talk were assaulted, hit with flag poles, sprayed with pepper spray and god knows what else and of course the most notable being the man beaten unconscious. They have nothing to do with Trump or MILO's ideas whether they are for them or against them, they are people just like the protesters are and violence or coercion against these people is unacceptable.
> 
> You ask what they should do? Organize, rally, campaign PEACEFULLY. Protest peacefully and challenge the status quo's ideas (seeing as Trump is now president). Hold Trump to account. They aren't going to get a revolution by doing this, they'll simply be arrested and more people will hate them. LESS people will be persuaded with how they think and feel by doing this. Not more.


Again I feel inclined to reiterate my stance here has nothing to do with, nor do I agree with, the way the black bloc and ANTIFA etcetera are behaving. I just disagree with the belief that it is *NEVER* justifiable.

I know it's a pretty hard stance to justify and I don't like it either but I genuinely believe that in some cases - metaphorical or real - there is no way to really get your point across simply due to ignorance. Protesting peacefully does nothing. Rioting for stupid reasons does nothing too. If your government is corrupt, how do you stop them? You don't make a cardboard sign and stand outside their offices.

Not that I'm saying our governments are corrupt to the extent that is warranted, but when there are humane issues plaguing our countries that don't see the light of day, and some people only manage to continue living (despite doing NOTHING wrong) due to the charity of others and no help from the state, I can see reason in it. People can, and have, picketed and camped outside of governments for things like better treatment of war veterans, help for the homeless, understanding mental health, etc. But they get nowhere, _because the state does not need to acknowledge them_.

There is power in numbers but people need to be informed in the first place. Media and government obviously can control what people become informed about to an extent, and for some people that extent is their everything. What do you do when what you're fighting for is incredibly important, yet most people either don't know because they lack the info, or don't care because the info they have is propaganda or just simply untrue?


----------



## 777

yeahbaby! said:


> That doesn't cancel out the majority victims are still women and it's a massive problem, and* for the video to completely ignore that while using the same point to make men the victims ofinequality is disingenuous.*


So...you're complaining that they're ignoring violence against women in a video that points out how we ignore violence against men in lieu of focusing exclusively on women...

Are you not seeing the problem here?


----------



## virus21




----------



## Stinger Fan

> *Real Madrid remove cross from club crest in Middle Eastern clothing deal*
> 
> Real Madrid's commercial partners in six Middle Eastern countries are to use a version of the club's crest without the Christian cross.
> 
> Official Madrid brand products including T-shirts and swimwear for the Gulf market manufactured, distributed and sold by partner company Marka, are to feature a minor change to the usual club badge -- with a small cross at the top of a crown being removed.
> 
> "We have to be sensitive towards other parts of the gulf that are quite sensitive to products that hold the cross," Marka's vice chairman Khaled al-Mheiri, who is also the owner of a Real Madrid cafe in Dubai, told Reuters when asked to explain why the change was being made.


http://www.espnfc.com/real-madrid/s...om-club-crest-in-middle-eastern-clothing-deal


----------



## TripleG

This is the best! lol


----------



## Oxidamus

http://www.smh.com.au/national/educ...onsistent-with-diversity-20170208-gu84l6.html



> The University of Sydney is standing by a new $27,000 vet science scholarship that favours men after students protested that it constitutes unacceptable sexism.
> 
> Some vet science students were infuriated when they received notification last week of the Professor Marsh Edwards AO Scholarship, offered to postgraduate veterinary medicine students for the first time in 2017.
> 
> The scholarship information says that "preference will be given to applicants who are: from rural or regional areas, male, interested in large animal practice ... [and] an Australian citizen".
> 
> The women's officer on the Students' Representative Council at the university, Imogen Grant, said female vet students were "horrified".
> 
> A female Doctor of Veterinary Medicine student, who asked not to be named, said: "I was really surprised. I really thought that it was a mistake – some sort of clerical error. Sexism exists in our society but I thought the uni held itself to a higher standard."
> 
> Gender balance in vet science as a profession has reversed in the past 20 years from male to female-dominated, but the student said this did not justify the scholarship's terms.
> 
> "Female graduates of vet school are still paid less, from day one," she said. "Professor Edwards was a lovely man who did a lot of fabulous work. This is not about hurting his reputation.
> 
> "I just think it shows very little thought into the causative agents of under-representation of women in STEM [Science, Technology, Engineering and Maths]. The barriers that prevent men from entering vet science are not the same barriers that prevent women from entering every single other academic area."
> 
> Ms Grant conceded there were women-only and indigenous-only scholarships offered at the university, "but what distinguishes those scholarships is they are in place to procure benefits for people who face structural barriers to receiving an education".
> 
> "To have male-only scholarships is to continue male privilege within society," she said.
> 
> A spokeswoman for the university said it was "confident" the scholarship complied with discrimination laws.
> 
> "The inclusion of males as one of a number of preferences by the donor is to address the current under-representation of males in the student cohort," she said.
> 
> "As such, it is consistent with the university's support of actions to address diversity and the under-representation of males or females in certain disciplines or professions."
> 
> She said women were still eligible to apply, and that academic excellence would be "prioritised".
> 
> "Of this year's graduate entry for the Doctor of Veterinary Medicine students, over 90 per cent of the intake is expected to be female. This is a trend seen over the past five years along with an increasing trend away from rural practice."
> 
> The federal government's latest Job Outlook data reports that of employed vets, 19 per cent are male (full time) and 3 per cent (part time) compared with females 48 per cent (full time) and 30 per cent (part time).
> 
> A 2013 report by the Australian Veterinary Association noted the dramatic gender shift in vet science professionals since the 1980s.


Sorry if this was already posted.


Great to see feminism in full force in 2017. The university states 90% of the student intake is expected to be female, so they're giving scholarships to males for "diversity".
I don't agree with scholarships being given to people because of their gender and the only race I think is ok to get a scholarship is aboriginals. But if it's okay to give women scholarships in fields that have 30-40% women, so they can reach a 50/50 plateau, why the fuck would anyone complain about it going the other way when it's 90%?

Oh... right... the patriarchy means all men are privileged.


A lot of red flags here anyway. A university adamantly defends its stance; detractors wish to be kept anonymous; mentions about "women being paid less than men" obviously without citation. This shit shouldn't even get the time of day.


----------



## DOPA

The idea of quotas and hiring people or getting people on scholarships on the basis of arbitrary means like gender or race is cancer. Completely goes against the idea of a meritocracy and equality of opportunity. I'm not interested in schemes for equality of outcome, normally very qualified and deserving people get left out because of it.


----------



## DOPA

https://milo.yiannopoulos.net/2017/02/aclu-lawyer-free-speech/



> ACLU lawyer Lee Rowland has come under harsh criticism for suggesting Milo Yiannopoulos’ right to free speech must be protected.
> 
> Rowland made her statement via a tweet, which was promptly shared by the American Civil Liberties Union’s Twitter page.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/830130399791689728
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/830131431506485248
> Very quickly, both tweets became the target of rage and questioning from users who apparently could not wrap their heads around the fact that speech outside their comfort zone has a right to exist, much less the fact that the leftist organization they couldn’t get enough of just a couple weeks ago was supportive of that right.


I won't copy and paste all the tweets because that will take forever. But they are in the link, pretty hilarious stuff :lol.


----------



## TripleG

Goddamn I hate Maher, but he was mostly on point here.


----------



## Reaper

Personally, I'm not afraid of anyone. I actually look forward to bashing progressives because both their egos and their positions are fragile as fuck, but this number is pretty staggering at this point. Tolerance is no longer a progressive characteristic.


----------



## MrMister

People on the left are now attacking the ALCU

The

A

L

C

U

The American Civil Liberties Union

The 

*ALCU*


----------



## Reaper

Meanwhile, Milo now has a bill named after him :banderas

Only in America can a british immigrant (who may or may not even be a full immigrant and might just be on a work visa) get a free speech bill named after him. 

It's fucking glorious.

---

https://www.wsj.com/articles/yale-renames-calhoun-college-over-slavery-ties-1486839600?mod=e2fb



> Yale Renames Calhoun College Over Slavery Ties
> 
> College named for ardent supporter of slavery will instead honor computer scientist who was awarded posthumous Presidential Medal of Freedom
> 
> By MELISSA KORN
> Feb. 11, 2017 2:00 p.m. ET
> 367 COMMENTS
> Yale University will change the name of Calhoun College, a residential college named for an ardent supporter of slavery, and replace that moniker with one honoring computer scientist Grace Murray Hopper.
> 
> University trustees, known as the Yale Corporation, voted in favor of the renaming on Friday, reversing a decision last year to keep the name. Keeping the name had been defended as a way to confront rather than paper over the legacy of slavery.
> 
> The change will go into effect in time for the 2017-2018 academic year.
> 
> “John C. Calhoun’s legacy as a white supremacist and a national leader who passionately promoted slavery as a ‘positive good’ fundamentally conflicts with Yale’s mission and values,” President Peter Salovey said in a message sent to the Yale community on Saturday. He said depictions in the college celebrating plantations and the Old South suggest that Calhoun was honored in part because of his support for slavery, not in spite of it.
> 
> Yale is among a number of colleges that have grappled with how to honor their histories without offending modern sensibilities. Vanderbilt University last year said it would pay $1.2 million to remove the word “Confederate” from a residence hall’s facade, while Princeton University said it would keep Woodrow Wilson’s name on its school of public and international affairs and a residential college, while increasing discussion of the former president’s support of segregation.
> 
> The naming of Yale’s Calhoun College, one of a dozen residential colleges across the campus, to which students are tied for their undergraduate experience, dates to 1931. Calhoun was a Yale graduate, former U.S. senator, secretary of war, secretary of state and vice president. Yale is adding two more residential colleges this year.
> 
> In announcing the name change, Mr. Salovey on Saturday called Ms. Hopper “a visionary in the world of technology” and trailblazer in historically male-dominated fields.
> 
> She received her master’s degree in mathematics from Yale in 1930 and her Ph.D. in mathematics and mathematical physics in 1934, then taught mathematics at Vassar College for a decade before enlisting in the U.S. Navy.
> 
> Ms. Hopper worked on early computer software and helped develop COBOL, a computer language that became ubiquitous by the 1970s. Ms. Hopper retired as a rear admiral in the U.S. Navy at age 79 and was awarded a posthumous Presidential Medal of Freedom by former President Barack Obama.
> 
> A task force composed of two Yale professors and a university alumnus recently recommended the name-change. Trustees chose from among names that had been submitted as alternatives to Calhoun, and as options for the naming of two new residential colleges on campus.
> 
> Friday’s vote reversed a decision the trustees took last April to keep the Calhoun name.
> 
> *When Yale decided to keep the name in April, Mr. Salovey said that a renaming “could have the opposite effect of the one intended,” because “removing Calhoun’s name obscures the legacy of slavery rather than addressing it.”
> 
> He said Saturday that he is still “committed to confronting, not erasing, our history”—especially history that embarrasses the school.
> *
> Calhoun’s name and likeness will continue to be represented in the renamed college and on Harkness Tower on the collegiate quadrangle. School officials said they would be consulting with scholars about how else to represent the history of the building, including preserving for study some stained glass windows depicting scenes of slavery.
> 
> In August, Yale reopened the door to renaming the college. Mr. Salovey created a committee to develop guidelines for renaming buildings and other campus spaces, which in turn issued its report in December. Once the renaming principles were set, the university then took on the review of Calhoun College.
> 
> Mr. Salovey said alumni of the college can still associate themselves with the Calhoun name or “claim Grace Hopper College as their own.”


Yup. That's exactly what's going to happen. Just as the european settler's struggle is all but written out of history books, just as the first nations struggle and retreat to conservations is written out of history books (further alienating native americans from the rest of the population) just as the nuance has disappeared from how civil war is recorded (further dividing the south and north), this too shall have the opposite effect in the decades and century to come as fewer and fewer people will actually remember slavery and the struggle of slaves. 

This is a double-edged sword imo because erasure of history hurts the people it refuses to acknowledge and the more symbols of American history are removed from consciousness, it will also remove the struggle of those it's attempting to preserve.


----------



## 777

'Those who don't learn from history....


----------



## virus21

RipNTear said:


> https://www.wsj.com/articles/yale-renames-calhoun-college-over-slavery-ties-1486839600?mod=e2fb
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. That's exactly what's going to happen. Just as the european settler's struggle is all but written out of history books, just as the first nations struggle and retreat to conservations is written out of history books (further alienating native americans from the rest of the population) just as the nuance has disappeared from how civil war is recorded (further dividing the south and north), this too shall have the opposite effect in the decades and century to come as fewer and fewer people will actually remember slavery and the struggle of slaves.
> 
> This is a double-edged sword imo because erasure of history hurts the people it refuses to acknowledge and the more symbols of American history are removed from consciousness, it will also remove the struggle of those it's attempting to preserve.


Those who controls the past, controls the present. Those who controls the present, control the future.


----------



## Oxidamus

I think it would have been better to ask Milo what he would have liked the bill named, instead of naming it after him. The options would have been hilarious.


----------



## NieNie

L-DOPA said:


> The idea of quotas and hiring people or getting people on scholarships on the basis of arbitrary means like gender or race is cancer. Completely goes against the idea of a meritocracy and equality of opportunity. I'm not interested in schemes for equality of outcome, normally very qualified and deserving people get left out because of it.


This is a common mis characterization of the notion of affirmative action done by "conservatives" but it is not really how it works. The person hired under it actually satisfies the requierements and qualifications for the job in question the only added point is a focus on say race or gender to satisfy the goal of diversifying the workplace.

This assumption that people are simply being hired on the basis of their race or gender is erroneous and not at all what it is about.


----------



## virus21




----------



## 777

NieNie said:


> This is a common mis characterization of the notion of affirmative action done by "conservatives" but it is not really how it works. The person hired under it actually satisfies the requierements and qualifications for the job in question the only added point is a focus on say race or gender to satisfy the goal of diversifying the workplace.
> 
> This assumption that people are simply being hired on the basis of their race or gender is erroneous and not at all what it is about.


I'm not even necessarily opposed to diversity conscious hiring or even affirmative action hiring or scholarships per se. However, your argument still doesn't address that under mandated/legislated quotas, it's inevitable that less qualified individuals will get the nod in order to meet said quotas. Meaning, say two candidates that meet the threshold but the more qualified candidate gets passed over because there's a quota to meet.


----------



## Oxidamus

What do you guys say to a little story time? :trump
I want to see if anyone here has had any issues with political correctness in their daily lives. Anything really, but more preferably something that prevented you from something, not necessarily something that was mildly annoying, but an example of PC culture getting in the way of your day.

BUT, to make this interesting, maybe we should tag a user to tell a story, so we're not overloaded with so many short stories at one time.

I'll take ignoring this request as a no but I think it'd be fun. :side: So I'll start. Reaper knows part of this.




Spoiler: MY STORY



Fairly recently, like 9 months ago, I started to get involved in a bit of activism, super "liberal" stuff about unemployment and welfare recipients. Regardless, there were a few people involved that weren't super left-wing, but there were way more people who called themselves feminists, etc. Typical SJWs as most here would call them.

Anyway most of the people more in charge of this stuff set up a rule where regardless of peoples' opinions on non-relevant subjects, we are all there to petition unemployment and welfare, so if anything wasn't relevant, it wasn't to be discussed. That worked for about 7 of those months and I added a few of the people on Facebook. Most of them are good people, but one person regularly shared Tumblr-esque feminist stuff on their Facebook. It got to the point where it was annoying me because I figured that feminist mindset would be damaging to our primary goal of petitioning about unemployment and welfare by acting as if women are worse off and need a hand-up more than guys, which, statistically is untrue in unemployment, but is true in welfare.

So one day I actually commented on something I really disagreed with. Can't remember what exactly, but it really split off into a whole bunch of shit, where I and maybe one other person were on this side and the other side was your typical "one person says something and everyone else likes their post" deal. Didn't take long for FB mutual friends to insult me about it either. It went on for a night and another afterwards, and got pretty heated. After I said it's stupid to try to teach people not to rape and that self defence is a good idea because there are crazy people in the world - you know, the "victim blaming argument" of 2012 - everything got about emotions and feelings when the person I was arguing with decided to, only after all this time, let me know they were a victim of sexual abuse.

Thus I backed off and basically quit the group. :side:
Not because I was ashamed or whatever, but because I realised there was no escaping finger-pointing and negative thoughts of the echo chamber.



If you guys wanna do STORY TIME then I nominate @L-DOPA for the next story. :trump3


----------



## DOPA

@777 Pretty much what I was about to say in regards to that guys post on quotas, no need to add anything (Y).


----------



## Reaper

Affirmative action by definition cannot be about merit until and unless it's by chance that their quota is filled up by individuals based on merit. Color blind hiring still can result in a diverse workplace and imo that's the best way to go about it. 

Do I need to elaborate further?


----------



## birthday_massacre

RipNTear said:


> Affirmative action by definition cannot be about merit until and unless it's by chance that their quota is filled up by individuals based on merit. Color blind hiring still can result in a diverse workplace and imo that's the best way to go about it.
> 
> Do I need to elaborate further?


But there is no color blind hiring that is the problem. There wouldn't need to be AA if companies just hired based on merit.


----------



## 777

I'm perfectly fine with giving folks a leg up if at all possible, but it also has to be practical as well. And we haven't even touched on the notion of how such legislation infringes on the personal rights of the individual yet, I have issues with putting the weight of the government behind anything that isn't necessary. I've yet to see disaster trickle down from reasonable application of diversity hiring, rather we have seen plenty of success, but that success seems to counter the current narrative.


----------



## Reaper

777 said:


> I'm perfectly fine with giving folks a leg up if at all possible, but it also has to be practical as well. And we haven't even touched on the notion of how such legislation infringes on the personal rights of the individual yet, I have issues with putting the weight of the government behind anything that isn't necessary. I've yet to see disaster trickle down from reasonable application of diversity hiring, rather we have seen plenty of success, but that success seems to counter the current narrative.


AA is built upon a foundation of identity politics and discriminates against the individual therefore it simply cannot be practiced as a solution.


----------



## Oxidamus

I agree with most of what you guys are saying. Identity politics has quite possibly done more damage than it has helped people. But I can't help but think this is a necessity for Aboriginal Australians. I mean, black Americans think they have it bad but I don't think they know anything about how the aboriginals here have it. :serious:



birthday_massacre said:


> But there is no color blind hiring that is the problem. There wouldn't need to be AA if companies just hired based on merit.


What do you say to the frequent criticisms of affirmative action made by minorities? I've seen black people claim they don't like affirmative action because they will never know whether they were hired because of the colour of their skin, or because they were a genuinely good candidate for the job. I find that to be an important and fair criticism of the system.


----------



## 777

RipNTear said:


> AA is built upon a foundation of identity politics and discriminates against the individual therefore it simply cannot be practiced as a solution.


Absolutely, it is inescapably discriminatory at its very core. 
I rally against identity politics as much as anyone, that doesn't necessarily mean that I consider it absolutely baseless either, more how it's used/weaponized.
Similarly, discrimination as a concept isn't necessarily bad in and of itself, it's more in the application. For example, we discriminate against criminals as a rule.

By the way, has anybody else checked out the Harris/Peterson podcast. Two plus hours on the definition of truth with two brilliant and eloquent individuals, I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Reaper

Oxi X.O. said:


> I agree with most of what you guys are saying. Identity politics has quite possibly done more damage than it has helped people. But I can't help but think this is a necessity for Aboriginal Australians. I mean, black Americans think they have it bad but I don't think they know anything about how the aboriginals here have it. :serious:.


Is there a rule or government policy that specifically discriminates against the hiring of aboriginals? Or are they reclusive like many indeginous people and want to stay in their conservations to preserve their own way of life.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Oxi X.O. said:


> I agree with most of what you guys are saying. Identity politics has quite possibly done more damage than it has helped people. But I can't help but think this is a necessity for Aboriginal Australians. I mean, black Americans think they have it bad but I don't think they know anything about how the aboriginals here have it. :serious:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you say to the frequent criticisms of affirmative action made by minorities? I've seen black people claim they don't like affirmative action because they will never know whether they were hired because of the colour of their skin, or because they were a genuinely good candidate for the job. I find that to be an important and fair criticism of the system.


And those same people when they don't get a job will ask would I have gotten the job if I was white when a white person is hired over them.

It's safe to say that way more minorities are not hired because they are not white than because they are a minority since that is why AA was put into place.

AA should be just making sure minorities are getting interviewed and not just passed on because they are a minority than filling a quota.

No one who is less fit for a job should be hired over someone better fit for the job just because they are a minority and needed to fill some quota.


----------



## Oxidamus

RipNTear said:


> Is there a rule or government policy that specifically discriminates against the hiring of aboriginals? Or are they reclusive like many indeginous people and want to stay in their conservations to preserve their own way of life.


I don't claim to know much about it tbh. There's no discrimination against them in law afaik though.

But what I believe to be true is that the Australian government has allowed aboriginal people to stay in conservations, but this has only caused it to be difficult for aboriginal people of every generation to assimilate into the non-aboriginal Australian culture. So the Australian government has set up a lot of affirmative action-like things _specifically_ for the aboriginal community. It's a tough one, because it would be unfair to basically tell people they're not allowed to conserve their culture, at the same time, it doesn't fit with our society.

Again I'm no expert but I at least recognise the difficulty of the assimilation and incompatability of their culture and our society.



birthday_massacre said:


> And those same people when they don't get a job will ask would I have gotten the job if I was white when a white person is hired over them.
> 
> It's safe to say that way more minorities are not hired because they are not white than because they are a minority since that is why AA was put into place.
> 
> AA should be just making sure minorities are getting interviewed and not just passed on because they are a minority than filling a quota.
> 
> No one who is less fit for a job should be hired over someone better fit for the job just because they are a minority and needed to fill some quota.


I don't think your first sentence is a fair generalisation.

Also wouldn't it be most safe to assume that the majority of minorities are not hired because the schools they attended are bad and their lack of education?
Isn't it more correct to assume that an employer would not hire the Mexican, not because they are Mexican, but because their resume sucks because their education sucks because they're poor which is an issue plaguing a LOT of people in the US?


----------



## Reaper

Oxi X.O. said:


> I don't claim to know much about it tbh. There's no discrimination against them in law afaik though.
> 
> But what I believe to be true is that the Australian government has allowed aboriginal people to stay in conservations, but this has only caused it to be difficult for aboriginal people of every generation to assimilate into the non-aboriginal Australian culture. So the Australian government has set up a lot of affirmative action-like things _specifically_ for the aboriginal community. It's a tough one, because it would be unfair to basically tell people they're not allowed to conserve their culture, at the same time, it doesn't fit with our society.
> 
> Again I'm no expert but I at least recognise the difficulty of the assimilation and incompatability of their culture and our society.


I don't think that those who want to assimilate struggle as a consequence of their race if they tried - but as a whole the statistics are skewed and therefore should not be attributed to racial bias. You see what I'm getting at? This is basically the same problem of reverse engineered reasons and forcing a narrative spin. Stats will show that aboriginals are grossly underrepresented in careers, have lower unemployment rates etc, but how much of that is attributable to their own culture and refusal to assimilate/integrate. 

I'm not commenting on whether they should integrate or not and that's their choice, but the thing is that for example a set of parents is anti-assimilation but their kid wants to assimilate so whose culture and values are really to blame here? Is it the rest of the society's fault for a culture that has made it harder for its own descendants to integrate because of willingly not integrating for centuries? I apply the same logic to those african americans in America that refuse to leave ghettos for their own cultural reasons and thus making it harder for their kids to get out of that kind of lifestyle :draper2
Same with certain immigrants too. If I come to America from Mexico and stay in a border town instead of trying to improve my standards, is society to blame for the fact that my children will have fewer opportunities?


----------



## Oxidamus

RipNTear said:


> I don't think that those who want to assimilate struggle as a consequence of their race if they tried - but as a whole the statistics are skewed and therefore should not be attributed to racial bias. You see what I'm getting at? This is basically the same problem of reverse engineered reasons and forcing a narrative spin. Stats will show that aboriginals are grossly underrepresented in careers, have lower unemployment rates etc, but how much of that is attributable to their own culture and refusal to assimilate/integrate.
> 
> I'm not commenting on whether they should integrate or not and that's their choice, but the thing is that for example a set of parents is anti-assimilation but their kid wants to assimilate so whose culture and values are really to blame here? Is it the rest of the society's fault for a culture that has made it harder for its own descendants to integrate because of willingly not integrating for centuries?


Well the problem is almost entirely education related, not really skin colour related. But the lack of education is tied both to the shit education they're forced to have in public schooling as well as their culture/family holding them back further. That's why it's a racial thing. Because of their culture. It's not comparable to say, black American culture because their culture is a part of American culture as a whole, whereas aboriginal Australian culture is not encapsulated in Australian, it's more of a stand-alone that's intrinsically tied to the Australian culture.

The educational, employment, etc problems that aboriginal people in our country face are basically the same as everyone else, yea. But the fact that we can't basically tell them to abandon their culture entirely and force them to assimilate means that it's only logical to have special systems to be able to give them a hand up when they do want to try our way.

From what I understand though, our government hasn't forced private employers to have a quota of aboriginal employees. Only low level government jobs, traineeships funded by the government, and similar things, have checkboxes that basically prioritise aboriginals.


----------



## Reaper

Man. I'd sure love to be able to get a government job cuz there's a quota based on the fact that I'm a Pakistani :mj


----------



## birthday_massacre

Oxi X.O. said:


> I don't think your first sentence is a fair generalisation.
> 
> Also wouldn't it be most safe to assume that the majority of minorities are not hired because the schools they attended are bad and their lack of education?
> Isn't it more correct to assume that an employer would not hire the Mexican, not because they are Mexican, but because their resume sucks because their education sucks because they're poor which is an issue plaguing a LOT of people in the US?


Its just as fair as yours.

The majority of them yes but in some cases no. Also I am saying what they think, if its true or not is a different story.

What if that Mexican went to a great college and had a great resume, but was passed over for a white person. Then what?

There are people on both ends of the spectrum. Some that have a great resume but are passed over because they are a minority, and some who may not be as qualified as a white person but was hired because they are a minority.

In both cases that is wrong. Just hire the best person from the job. Just make sure the pool of talent you are picking from is diverse.

And even in some cases someone may not have the best resume but may do amazon on the view and that gets them the job, and someone with an amazing resume may flop on the interview which gets them rejected.


----------



## Oxidamus

RipNTear said:


> Man. I'd sure love to be able to get a government job cuz there's a quota based on the fact that I'm a Pakistani :mj


I hope you can see my point about the assimilation aspect though. You could say "immigrants shouldn't come to the country because it would be too difficult for them to assimilate... or they simply don't", right? It's only consistent with that thought, to have a system that can help the aboriginal people held back from the cultural divide. And when I say cultural divide, I *mean* cultural divide. Not American's black vs. white. :lol



birthday_massacre said:


> Its just as fair as yours.
> 
> The majority of them yes but in some cases no. Also I am saying what they think, if its true or not is a different story.
> 
> What if that Mexican went to a great college and had a great resume, but was passed over for a white person. Then what?
> 
> There are people on both ends of the spectrum. Some that have a great resume but are passed over because they are a minority, and some who may not be as qualified as a white person but was hired because they are a minority.
> 
> In both cases that is wrong. Just hire the best person from the job. Just make sure the pool of talent you are picking from is diverse.
> 
> And even in some cases someone may not have the best resume but may do amazon on the view and that gets them the job, and someone with an amazing resume may flop on the interview which gets them rejected.


I didn't make a generalisation though.

So in this hypothetical situation a Mexican person with a great resume was passed over by a white person. Thus it is discrimination? We aren't considering the white person's credentials here?

What I don't get, Dave, is you say both situations are wrong (and I agree); A person shouldn't get a job they're not as qualified for, just because they are not a white male, and a white person should not get a job they aren't as qualified for because they're not a minority. So if you believe both of these situations are wrong, why are you asserting that we must *force* employers into the former (hiring to meet a quota instead of based on skill or merit) because you *believe* employers do the latter (not hiring people based on skin colour)?


----------



## Reaper

Oxi X.O. said:


> I hope you can see my point about the assimilation aspect though. You could say "immigrants shouldn't come to the country because it would be too difficult for them to assimilate... or they simply don't", right? It's only consistent with that thought, to have a system that can help the aboriginal people held back from the cultural divide. And when I say cultural divide, I *mean* cultural divide. Not American's black vs. white?


I see the complications of aboriginals and their issues extremely well but I don't see them through the lens of racial bias in modern times at all. Definitely in the past but where do you draw the line and stop blaming things on racial bias?


----------



## 777

We have similar issues with aboriginal/native communities here in Canada. Even though our government will offer every opportunity, the disparity persists. These are not easy questions to tackle, how does one even quantify such an intangible.


----------



## virus21




----------



## MrMister

oxi explain the cultural divide in Australia please.

this isn't a Hearthstone troll. genuine request.


edit: NEVER MIND you already did briefly in another post. i read this page backwards. i do that sometimes.


----------



## Oxidamus

RipNTear said:


> I see the complications of aboriginals and their issues extremely well but I don't see them through the lens of racial bias in modern times at all. Definitely in the past but where do you draw the line and stop blaming things on racial bias?


Yea I agree. It's far from a perfect situation here. People are entitled to shit if they find out like one of their great-grandparents was aboriginal, despite not even knowing it (mutual friend got dental work done because of this). In primary and high schools, struggling white students are third in importance behind equally struggling immigrants or kids of immigrants, and they're behind subpar-performing 1/8th aboriginal students.

When our government and society can strengthen the tie between the two cultures well enough for there to be no excuse is probably when we can forget about race. They seem to be fine with the increasingly inadequate-for-everyone system they have though.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Oxi X.O. said:


> I hope you can see my point about the assimilation aspect though. You could say "immigrants shouldn't come to the country because it would be too difficult for them to assimilate... or they simply don't", right? It's only consistent with that thought, to have a system that can help the aboriginal people held back from the cultural divide. And when I say cultural divide, I *mean* cultural divide. Not American's black vs. white. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't make a generalisation though.
> 
> So in this hypothetical situation a Mexican person with a great resume was passed over by a white person. Thus it is discrimination? We aren't considering the white person's credentials here?
> 
> What I don't get, Dave, is you say both situations are wrong (and I agree); A person shouldn't get a job they're not as qualified for, just because they are not a white male, and a white person should not get a job they aren't as qualified for because they're not a minority. So if you believe both of these situations are wrong, why are you asserting that we must *force* employers into the former (hiring to meet a quota instead of based on skill or merit) because you *believe* employers do the latter (not hiring people based on skin colour)?


My point was do you think that Mexican with a great resume will wonder if they were passed over because they were Mexican? And if they were passed over for a white person because they were Mexican then that is wrong. If the white person had a better resume and interviewed better then there is no issue. But that person will still wonder if it was because of their race.

Employers should not be forced into a quota. I did not say they should be forced to hire a minority that is not qualified for the job, just say they should interview minorities who are close to what they are looking for.


----------



## 777

Who are these people not hiring or interviewing qualified minorities based on race? I don't see it, I've worked alongside 'minorities' my entire life. I've had more female bosses than male bosses. I feel like all of these narratives inaccurately represent reality.


----------



## DOPA

The problem with quotas @birthday_massacre is they contradict your stance on hiring people on the basis of their merit regardless of what race or gender they are. Once you start adding preferences in terms of what race or gender you would prefer to hire for the sake of diversity it no longer becomes solely about hiring people on the basis of what they bring to the table. You are still valuing arbitrary means ahead of the actual quality of the candidates to a certain extent. Even if you believe you have the right intentions in mind.


----------



## Oxidamus

777 said:


> We have similar issues with aboriginal/native communities here in Canada. Even though our government will offer every opportunity, the disparity persists. These are not easy questions to tackle, how does one even quantify such an intangible.


Yea, that's how I think about it. It's really complex. I know nothing about Canada though.



MrMister said:


> oxi explain the cultural divide in Australia please.
> 
> this isn't a Hearthstone troll. genuine request.


Hearthstone troll. :tripsscust

I said to Rep I don't really know all that much about it but can recognise how issues arise. I wouldn't be surprised if it's similar to Canada's situation as 777 said, but I don't know anything about that.

I've rewritten it a bunch but I'll try to keep it succinct and speak on what I actually know.
A lot of aboriginal people want to continue practicing how aboriginals lived before the Europeans settled. They do that, or (most of them) live in their own communities and teach the kids of each generation about their culture while still following Australian society and law like regular citizens. Naturally that means they're basically living lives in a completely different culture to ours. Idk enough to point out every situation but it's obvious that trying to have two incompatible cultures co-existing will continue to create issues. Especially when a person from aboriginal culture wants to try to assimilate into the rest of Australian culture but has a hard time deciding if they can truly abandon who they are (or if you want to get REAL political, who they're told they have to be)... but that's just a personal theory. :mj




birthday_massacre said:


> My point was do you think that Mexican with a great resume will wonder if they were passed over because they were Mexican? And if they were passed over for a white person because they were Mexican then that is wrong. If the white person had a better resume and interviewed better then there is no issue. But that person will still wonder if it was because of their race.
> 
> Employers should not be forced into a quota. I did not say they should be forced to hire a minority that is not qualified for the job, just say they should interview minorities who are close to what they are looking for.


I don't know what a minority would think. Maybe they would. They could totally call the employer to find out if they wanted. I mean, no employer is going to say "it's because you're Mexican", but maybe they could give them a cohesive reason why, like "we interviewed a total of 40 people for one opening and hired the person with 15 years experience".

There's a flaw in what you're saying here though.
If the Mexican person with the great resume doesn't get hired, and wonders if they weren't hired because they were Mexican... wouldn't the Mexican who gets interviewed wonder if they were only being interviewed in the first place because they're Mexican?

Is there really a difference?


----------



## Oxidamus

Oops DP.


----------



## birthday_massacre

L-DOPA said:


> The problem with quotas @birthday_massacre is they contradict your stance on hiring people on the basis of their merit regardless of what race or gender they are. Once you start adding preferences in terms of what race or gender you would prefer to hire for the sake of diversity it no longer becomes solely about hiring people on the basis of what they bring to the table. You are still valuing arbitrary means ahead of the actual quality of the candidates to a certain extent. Even if you believe you have the right intentions in mind.


I said I disagree with hiring quotas. I just said AA should just be making sure qualified minorities are being interviewed and not being rejected just because they are a minority. 





Oxi X.O. said:


> There's a flaw in what you're saying here though.
> If the Mexican person with the great resume doesn't get hired, and wonders if they weren't hired because they were Mexican... wouldn't the Mexican who gets interviewed wonder if they were only being interviewed in the first place because they're Mexican?
> 
> Is there really a difference?


You are the one who started this whole thing about oh a minority wonders if they really got the job legit or because they were just a minority. Im not sure why they would wonder that since they applied to the job and must think they are qualified. 

But to answer your question, no because when applying to a job you apply to jobs you think you are qualified for. Why would they think that?

The only time they would question that would be something like a person who knows they are not qualified for a job (like one that calls for a masters and/or 8 years of experience and you have neither.) but still get an interview.


----------



## Reaper

777 said:


> We have similar issues with aboriginal/native communities here in Canada. Even though our government will offer every opportunity, the disparity persists. These are not easy questions to tackle, how does one even quantify such an intangible.


You stick to honoring and rewarding individual excellence and that's the closest set of ideals we have to ending racially motivated bias. Racism, tribalism etc will never go away, but currently we have too many myths and false narratives floating around so we don't have a clear idea of how much racism even exists today. Everyone seems to have an opinion and now we're living in a time when a lot of people don't even know how to compile and analyse data honestly.

Take the whole situation around the first nations women's disappearance. All this while everyone's been transfixed on believing that this is some sort of a gender issue and therefore have wasted a tremendous amount of energy chasing ghosts (literally) instead of addressing the fact that this isn't even a female exclusive issue.


----------



## birthday_massacre

RipNTear said:


> You stick to honoring and rewarding individual excellence and that's the closest set of ideals we have to ending racially motivated bias. Racism, tribalism etc will never go away, but currently we have too many myths and false narratives floating around so we don't have a clear idea of how much racism even exists today. Everyone seems to have an opinion and now we're living in a time when *a lot of people don't even know how to compile and analyse data honestly*.


And you are one of those people.


----------



## Reaper

birthday_massacre said:


> And you are one of those people.


:mj4


----------



## 777

At the very least I can appreciate that @birthday_massacre challenges us...even if I think he's way off base on most things.


----------



## Eric Fleischer

These damn liberals, don't they realize the country roundly rejected divisive social and identity politics?

http://www.wmcactionnews5.com/story...n-illegitimate-children#.WJ_bi-66S48.facebook

*Proposed bill deems children born through artificial insemination illegitimate children*



> NASHVILLE, TN (WMC) -
> 
> A proposed bill in the Tennessee General Assembly seeks to classify children born through artificial insemination as illegitimate children.
> 
> Representative Terry Lynn Weaver (R-Lancaster) proposed HB 1406, which is intended to repeal the current statute regarding children born through artificial insemination.
> 
> TCA 68-3-306 provides for the child to be considered the legitimate child of a husband and wife if the child is born through artificial insemination and with the consent of the husband.
> 
> "A child born to a married woman as a result of artificial insemination, with consent of the married woman's husband, is deemed to be the legitimate child of the husband and wife." (TCA 68-3-306)
> 
> However, the bill proposed by Weaver, with the Senate equivalent (SB 1153) proposed by Senator Joey Hensley (R-Hohenwald), would repeal that statute and label the child as illegitimate despite the couple being married and both consenting.


Hey guys, am I doing this thread right? 

:aries2
:booklel


----------



## birthday_massacre

777 said:


> At the very least I can appreciate that @birthday_massacre challenges us...even if I think he's way off base on most things.


yet when you look at the fact and evidence I am right most of the time. Just because this board is mostly conservatives and you agree on everything does not mean you are right

it would be like someone going to a Christian message board and talking about evolution and all those Christians telling that person they are wrong about evolution when the facts back up evolution.


----------



## 777

birthday_massacre said:


> yet when you look at the fact and evidence I am right most of the time. Just because this board is mostly conservatives and you agree on everything does not mean you are right
> 
> it would be like someone going to a Christian message board and talking about evolution and all those Christians telling that person they are wrong about evolution when the facts back up evolution.


I'm not entirely sure you understand the difference between fact and opinion...but that's irrelevant to my comment.


----------



## stevefox1200

I like white privilege, it reminds me of the "original sin"

You are born flawed for some great crime committed by your ancestor, a mystical crime that goes beyond literal and has effected reality not just currently but for eternity, and deserve scorn and misery from the pure. Your only hope to live a happy life is to devote your life to reaching approval of the one group who has to power name you clean. Until then you must spend every moment focusing on how much of a bad person you for being born into sin and how it is only fair that you and everyone like you must spend the rest of your lives like this until, hopefully someday in the far future, those wise and unquestionably holy people lift the pain off your back, if at least temporarily. 

its enough to make some a bit blasphemous

but when god gives you lemons you find a new god because this one is clearly broken and if the new one likes to demand a "Heil" and for you to shed a bit of blood for the fatherland every now and then, well that seems downright reasonable to life above


----------



## Reaper

stevefox1200 said:


> I like white privilege, it reminds me of the "original sin"


So if I decide that I'm no longer a brown Paki male and would rather be a white man, then does that make me a sinner or a saint?


----------



## stevefox1200

RipNTear said:


> So if I decide that I'm no longer a brown Paki male and would rather be a white man, then does that make me a sinner or a saint?


It makes you a convert 

Like those who choose to convert while surrounded by more violent factions who see you as an abomination to be destroyed for wrecking the purity of your home 

In their eyes you will never be one of them in their eyes and only the truly devout of your new group will see you as an equal

so make sure you have a passport, a high paying job and a white girlfriend lined up


----------



## Reaper

stevefox1200 said:


> so make sure you have a passport, a high paying job and a white girlfriend lined up


So you're saying that is a white privilege card that I can get to cash in on my new found white privilege? Where can I get one!

I got that wrong. Basically upon conversion, I should have received the white privilege card so that I can cash it in. Unfortunately, I don't think there's one coming :draper2


----------



## birthday_massacre

stevefox1200 said:


> I like white privilege, it reminds me of the "original sin"
> 
> You are born flawed for some great crime committed by your ancestor, a mystical crime that goes beyond literal and has effected reality not just currently but for eternity, and deserve scorn and misery from the pure. Your only hope to live a happy life is to devote your life to reaching approval of the one group who has to power name you clean. Until then you must spend every moment focusing on how much of a bad person you for being born into sin and how it is only fair that you and everyone like you must spend the rest of your lives like this until, hopefully someday in the far future, those wise and unquestionably holy people lift the pain off your back, if at least temporarily.
> 
> its enough to make some a bit blasphemous
> 
> but when god gives you lemons you find a new god because this one is clearly broken and if the new one likes to demand a "Heil" and for you to shed a bit of blood for the fatherland every now and then, well that seems downright reasonable to life above


It's nothing like that and you posting that proves there is white privilege by turning it around and making it seem like whites are flawed because of it. 

White people don't have to worry about just getting pulled over because they are white.
White people don't have to worry about cops harassing them just because they are white like being stopped by the cops and frisked for no reason.
Hell white people rarely have to be worried about being labeled a terrorist even when they are. When you are white they just say oh he was mentally ill.
White people don't have to worry about being followed around by security in stores like minorities do especially in high end stores. 
White people don't have to worry about dealing with racism against them like a lot of minorities do. 
Another perfect example is something Oxi pointed out with some of his minority friends and whites never having to worry about really getting that job just to fill a quota.
its white privilege that way more blacks are in jail for pot than whites are. 

Its laughable to claim white privilege is not a thing in the US.


----------



## 777

In a white majority, yeah, your goddam right that whites have to deal with being harassed by cops...and I'd love to see a citation for those pot stats.


----------



## DOPA

Wow, this is utterly embarrassing.

Someone in the YT comments made a great point, the left often hates it when people get profiled because they are black or Muslim and to be clear I am against profiling myself but this guy essentially profiled the bald guy as a potential Nazi simply because he is bald. Hypocrisy shown once again.

I wish people would judge others by their content and character rather than what they look like for crying out. And that's a general statement by the way so don't try and twist it.


----------



## birthday_massacre

777 said:


> In a white majority, yeah, your goddam right that whites have to deal with being harassed by cops...and I'd love to see a citation for those pot stats.


here is your pot stat
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...st-gap-in-nine-charts/?utm_term=.609eed84740a

And the US is a white majority. Cops harass blacks way more than whites for no reason.




L-DOPA said:


> Wow, this is utterly embarrassing.
> 
> Someone in the YT comments made a great point, the left often hates it when people get profiled because they are black or Muslim and to be clear I am against profiling myself but this guy essentially profiled the bald guy as a potential Nazi simply because he is bald. Hypocrisy shown once again.
> 
> I wish people would judge others by their content and character rather than what they look like for crying out. And that's a general statement by the way so don't try and twist it.


I always love how you take one random YT person and equate it to everyone on the left when most people on the left don't agree with what that guy is doing,


----------



## stevefox1200

birthday_massacre said:


> It's nothing like that and you posting that proves there is white privilege by turning it around and making it seem like whites are flawed because of it.
> 
> White people don't have to worry about just getting pulled over because they are white.
> White people don't have to worry about cops harassing them just because they are white like being stopped by the cops and frisked for no reason.
> Hell white people rarely have to be worried about being labeled a terrorist even when they are. When you are white they just say oh he was mentally ill.
> White people don't have to worry about being followed around by security in stores like minorities do especially in high end stores.
> White people don't have to worry about dealing with racism against them like a lot of minorities do.
> Another perfect example is something Oxi pointed out with some of his minority friends and whites never having to worry about really getting that job just to fill a quota.
> its white privilege that way more blacks are in jail for pot than whites are.
> 
> Its laughable to claim white privilege is not a thing in the US.


Being insulted and having your opinions belittled sure is a great price to pay to not being under suspicion at a department store 

I can never find an employee when I need one so I will gladly trade it, perhaps they could give me a review on what type of cheese is the best

If I was actually a thief/drug dealer I could get some use out of this


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

birthday_massacre said:


> here is your pot stat
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...st-gap-in-nine-charts/?utm_term=.609eed84740a
> 
> And the US is a white majority. Cops harass blacks way more than whites *for no reason*.


So then, wouldn't this line of thinking assume that there is a stereotype about blacks that cops follow in their unjustified harassing of blacks?


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

White privilege is real? Really because I've been trying to get some of that Asian privilege.


----------



## Oxidamus

@RipNTear @L-DOPA assuming one of you know this. Are black people "racially profiled" by the police in predominantly white states where the crime is predominantly committed by white people?


----------



## DOPA

birthday_massacre said:


> I always love how you take one random YT person and equate it to everyone on the left when most people on the left don't agree with what that guy is doing,


The authoritarian left are the ones for example who equate people who show up to hear a gay Jewish Conservative like Milo Yiannopolous as racist simply because they want to hear him talk. Some might not even agree with his positions but they get accused anyway and that's what leads to events like the UC Berkeley riots.

Of course not every person on the left is anti-free speech and authoritarian and some of the biggest critics of SJW's come from the left but a big proportional leftists certainly do fit the type of person the video showed. And they are the loudest right now in terms of left wing politics.


----------



## Reaper

Oxi X.O. said:


> @RipNTear @L-DOPA assuming one of you know this. Are black people "racially profiled" by the police in predominantly white states where the crime is predominantly committed by white people?


Not here in Florida based on my 3 years of being here. The majority of crimes committed here are by white people so white trash tends to get profiled more often. 

I may have desi privilege though as I've been pulled over twice in my predominantly Trump supporting white city and both times the officers were kind enough to let me go without a ticket and just have me a warning. 

My personal experience in white dominated towns has been completely racism free. 

In fact I got away with Canadian privilege because one officer stopped me for speeding and let me go cuz he didn't wanna deal with my Canadian driver's license.

As a minority I also get more respect [because I've noticed people be extra nice to me at times] and an easy ice breaker with regards to conversations with people.


----------



## birthday_massacre

L-DOPA said:


> The authoritarian left are the ones for example who equate people who show up to hear a gay Jewish Conservative like Milo Yiannopolous as racist simply because they want to hear him talk. Some might not even agree with his positions but they get accused anyway and that's what leads to events like the UC Berkeley riots.
> 
> Of course not every person on the left is anti-free speech and authoritarian and some of the biggest critics of SJW's come from the left but a big proportional leftists certainly do fit the type of person the video showed. And they are the loudest right now in terms of left wing politics.


The whole Milo thing was handled badly. The peaceful protesters were fine protesting him, there was no violence and they were going to let him speak.

Then the violent group came in who were not a part of the protest which makes the peaceful protesters look bad, then the cops did not do anything about it. The campus police should have done their job then let Milo speak once they were cleared out.


----------



## 777

birthday_massacre said:


> here is your pot stat
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...st-gap-in-nine-charts/?utm_term=.609eed84740a
> 
> And the US is a white majority. Cops harass blacks way more than whites for no reason.


Something tells me that laying this solely at the feet of racial discrimination isn't an accurate representation of what's actually going on. Thanks for posting some actual facts for once though, informative. I've been stopped and searched for 'no reason' on several occasions, I've been under arrest. Your argument lacks all manner of nuance and jumps straight to racism.


----------



## DOPA

Oxi X.O. said:


> @RipNTear @L-DOPA assuming one of you know this. Are black people "racially profiled" by the police in predominantly white states where the crime is predominantly committed by white people?


I think you would have to look at individual states and cities to really find that answer out. I know it definitely occurs in the inner cities in particular but how common this is I'm not entirely sure.

Either way, it is the wrong thing to do. One thing that BM mentions which is correct is that there is a disproportionate sentencing issue with possession of drugs concerning ethnic minorities, mainly in the inner cities where the areas are poorer. If you live in the suburbs and you get caught, you can get a good attorney and in all likelihood serve no time. But if you are black or Hispanic in the poorer inner cities, you are more likely to get arrested and serve a heavy jail sentence. But the race element only really tells one side of the story, the other side is the money issue. Often poor white working class men and women face the same problems as the black and Hispanics because they can't afford attorney fees or the big bails that are handed out to them.

So there is a big problem but to constitute it to "White privilege" is rather dense, short sighted and does nothing to fix the problem. It's really a problem with the criminal justice system and applying sentencing more evenly and cutting down on the heavy sentencing for drug use. If it were me I would legalize everything but :draper2.

Not just an issue in the US either, happens here in the UK too.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Oxi X.O. said:


> @RipNTear @L-DOPA assuming one of you know this. Are black people "racially profiled" by the police in predominantly white states where the crime is predominantly committed by white people?


yes they are to fill their quota of tickets they look for blacks to pull over and ticket. 


Also remember this story about a black US senator pulled over 7 times in one year ?


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/tim-scott-pulled-over_us_5786bfffe4b08608d332eaa0

There is a ton of police racial bias.


----------



## birthday_massacre

777 said:


> Something tells me that laying this solely at the feet of racial discrimination isn't an accurate representation of what's actually going on. Thanks for posting some actual facts for once though, informative. I've been stopped and searched for 'no reason' on several occasions, I've been under arrest. Your argument lacks all manner of nuance and jumps straight to racism.


Its a huge part of it, and like Dopa said small part is getting a good attorney.

But look at the whole Brock Turner rape case, you really think if he wasn't some rich white kid, and he was black, that he would have gotten a slap on a wrist like Brock Turner did?

that is totally white privilege

You guys can deny it and make all the excuses you want but it won't change the fact white privilege exists.


----------



## 3MB4Life

birthday_massacre said:


> The whole Milo thing was handled badly. The peaceful protesters were fine protesting him, there was no violence and they were going to let him speak.
> 
> Then the violent group came in who were not a part of the protest which makes the peaceful protesters look bad, then the cops did not do anything about it. The campus police should have done their job then let Milo speak once they were cleared out.


One of the protests organisers is a member of Antifa. Here she is taking part in assaulting a man as part of an Antifa protest last year.






Here she is as the protest began, she was there from the beginning when it was peaceful.






And here she is advocating for more violence from the left on TV






Stop acting like the mob at Berkeley are completely seperate from the original protest, you're misrepresenting the situation.


----------



## birthday_massacre

3MB4Life said:


> One of the protests organisers is a member of Antifa. Here she is taking part in assaulting a man as part of an Antifa protest last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is as the protest began, she was there from the beginning when it was peaceful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here she is advocating for more violence from the left on TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop acting like the mob at Berkeley are completely separate from the original protest, you're misrepresenting the situation.


They were separate. Stop acting like they were. If they were apart of the original protest why did they show up after it already started and wearing masks? You are the one who is misrepresenting the situation. There was no violence until that group in masks showed up. 

And again, the right advocates violence just as much as the few idiots on the right. Trump told his supporters to get violent. There were tons of Trump supporters who got violent at his rallies.

Bill O Reiley got an abortion doctor killed FFS. are you going to ignore all the rights violent against abortion clinics and planned parenthood?

Stop acting like its just the left that has violent people


----------



## 3MB4Life

birthday_massacre said:


> They were separate. Stop acting like they were. If they were apart of the original protest why did they show up after it already started and wearing masks?


So you think one of the protest organisers being an Antifa member is completely unrelated to Antifa showing up later to the protest that she organised? You think one of the protest organisers having a history of engaging in violence at protests and advocating for violence at protests has nothing to do with one of her protests devolving into a riot?


----------



## 777

birthday_massacre said:


> Its a huge part of it, and like Dopa said small part is getting a good attorney.
> 
> But look at the whole Brock Turner rape case, you really think if he wasn't some rich white kid, and he was black, that he would have gotten a slap on a wrist like Brock Turner did?
> 
> that is totally white privilege
> 
> You guys can deny it and make all the excuses you want but it won't change the fact white privilege exists.


Theoretically, a young black man, without a criminal record, varsity athlete with a family wealthy enough to afford a good defense team would also receive minimum sentencing. Did we learn nothing from OJ?


----------



## DOPA

3MB4Life said:


> One of the protests organisers is a member of Antifa. Here she is taking part in assaulting a man as part of an Antifa protest last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is as the protest began, she was there from the beginning when it was peaceful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here she is advocating for more violence from the left on TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop acting like the mob at Berkeley are completely seperate from the original protest, you're misrepresenting the situation.


The media also identified someone who is a college professor at UC Berkeley by the name of Ian Miller who was also involved in the riots. I did a whole post about it when the UC Berkeley riots happened.

It doesn't matter how many people you show were involved who were associated with UC Berkeley, BM won't believe you because it doesn't fit the narrative he so desperately wants to believe which was fed to him by TYT. He'll continue to put his fingers in his ears and won't look at the facts that are in front of him. It's rather sad :trump.

------------------------------

@RipNTear; @777; @Goku; @Miss Sally; @CamillePunk; @MrMister; @AryaDark; @Pratchett;






This video is utterly brilliant :banderas.

Lauren takes everyone to school on Fascism and even calls herself out in the process. So based.


----------



## birthday_massacre

777 said:


> Theoretically, a young black man, without a criminal record, varsity athlete with a family wealthy enough to afford a good defense team would also receive minimum sentencing. Did we learn nothing from OJ?


OJ won because of a racist white cop who the defense was OJ was framed. WE are not talking about famous people. 

As for a black athlete similar to Brock would get the same thing ? WRONG

Cory Batey sentenced to 15 years in Vanderbilt rape case. The cases were both very similar both raped an unconscious woman, and Cory was a Vanderbilt University football player.

http://www.tennessean.com/story/new...es-least-15-years-friday-sentencing/86953944/

checkmate.


----------



## birthday_massacre

777 said:


> You're going to compare a gang rape complete with racial slurs, sexual battery and golden showers to Brock Turner, all while ignoring the fact that Batey's white accomplice Brandon Vandenburg got an even longer sentence...


Rape is sexual battery for one, and who cares if he had a white accomplice, he still raped the woman did he not? They all should have gotten jail time in that case and they did. Also didn't the other three plead not guilty first? That is probably why he got two extra years.









L-DOPA said:


> The media also identified someone who is a college professor at UC Berkeley by the name of Ian Miller who was also involved in the riots. I did a whole post about it when the UC Berkeley riots happened.
> 
> It doesn't matter how many people you show were involved who were associated with UC Berkeley, BM won't believe you because it doesn't fit the narrative he so desperately wants to believe which was fed to him by TYT. He'll continue to put his fingers in his ears and won't look at the facts that are in front of him. It's rather sad :trump.
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> @RipNTear; @777; @Goku; @Miss Sally; @CamillePunk; @MrMister; @AryaDark; @Pratchett;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This video is utterly brilliant :banderas.
> 
> Lauren takes everyone to school on Fascism and even calls herself out in the process. So based.


Pretty sure that even Cam Punk said he has friends that go to Berkley and the masked group was not part of the student protest.

And nothing I said was wrong.

The group in masks were not a part of the peaceful protesters. Just because some of them went there does not mean they were apart of the main protesting group. They came after the group had already been peaceful protesting. 

Not sure how hard that is to understand. That is like saying if you go to a concert with a group of friends, then a riot starts out that you were not a part of. that you should be to blame for the riot too even though you were peaceful and had nothing to do with the smaller group that started the riot.

this is what the right loves to do. You could have a million protesters then a few idiots will cause violent and you put the blame on the million peaceful protesters too and claim they were a part of the violence by association.

Just because two groups of people go to the same school does not mean they are apart of the same group. Especially when one of them is peaceful and the smaller group is not.


----------



## 777

birthday_massacre said:


> OJ won because of a racist white cop who the defense was OJ was framed. WE are not talking about famous people.
> 
> As for a black athlete similar to Brock would get the same thing ? WRONG
> 
> Cory Batey sentenced to 15 years in Vanderbilt rape case. The cases were both very similar both raped an unconscious woman, and Cory was a Vanderbilt University football player.
> 
> http://www.tennessean.com/story/new...es-least-15-years-friday-sentencing/86953944/
> 
> checkmate.


You're going to compare a gang rape complete with racial slurs, sexual battery and golden showers to Brock Turner, all while ignoring the fact that Batey's white accomplice Brandon Vandenburg got an even longer sentence...


----------



## DOPA

birthday_massacre said:


> Pretty sure that even Cam Punk said he has friends that go to Berkley and the masked group was not part of the student protest.
> 
> And nothing I said was wrong.
> 
> The group in masks were not a part of the peaceful protesters. Just because some of them went there does not mean they were apart of the main protesting group. They came after the group had already been peaceful protesting.
> 
> Not sure how hard that is to understand. That is like saying if you go to a concert with a group of friends, then a riot starts out that you were not a part of the riot and to blame for the riot even if you had nothing to do with the small group of rioters. You are the one whom is trying to fit the false narrative.


You claimed that all the protesters were outside of UC Berkeley and that nobody within UC Berkeley had anything to do with the violent protests. You have been proven wrong at every turn.

You then try and do a bait and switch every time and say "well most of the protesters there were peaceful!" Yeah, no shit. Nobody argued otherwise.

I asked you previously to try and debunk what I said about the staff member of UC Berkeley being involved and members of UC Berkeley being involved in the violent riots, you haven't been able to do so because you know I am correct.

Nobody is saying that there weren't peaceful protests, nobody is saying that the majority of protesters were violent. What I was saying is that these weren't just some group of outsiders and that there were people within UC Berkeley involved and I and others have provided evidence to support this. You have provided NOTHING to prove me wrong.


----------



## birthday_massacre

L-DOPA said:


> You claimed that all the protesters were outside of UC Berkeley and that nobody within UC Berkeley had anything to do with the violent protests. You have been proven wrong at every turn.
> 
> You then try and do a bait and switch every time and say "well most of the protesters there were peaceful!" Yeah, no shit. Nobody argued otherwise.
> 
> I asked you previously to try and debunk what I said about the staff member of UC Berkeley being involved and members of UC Berkeley being involved in the violent riots, you haven't been able to do so because you know I am correct.
> 
> Nobody is saying that there weren't peaceful protests, nobody is saying that the majority of protesters were violent. What I was saying is that these weren't just some group of outsiders and that there were people within UC Berkeley involved and I and others have provided evidence to support this. You have provided NOTHING to prove me wrong.


Are you claiming that all of the masked people were from UC Berkeley? Because at the time I said it none of them were identified/ And yes you pointed out a couple but does that mean they all are?

Because if most of them were not from UC Berkeley then I am more right than you on the masked group having nothing to do with UC Berkeley protestors . So prove to me that all of the masked group was from UC Berkeley.

You have been spinning it like all the masked rioters were from UC Berkeley

Also that staff member involved in the violence should be fired and anyone associated with the violence should be fired or expelled.


----------



## Oxidamus

birthday_massacre said:


> Pretty sure that even Cam Punk said he has friends that go to Berkley and the masked group was not part of the student protest.


Why are you ignoring the video evidence that one of the people who set up the protest was a part of the ANTIFA group?
They set up the event. Doesn't mean it was controlled by ANTIFA but it does mean it was made with intention of ANTIFA being there.


----------



## 777

birthday_massacre said:


> Rape is sexual battery for one, and who cares if he had a white accomplice, he still raped the woman did he not? They all should have gotten jail time in that case and they did. Also didn't the other three plead not guilty first? That is probably why he got two extra years.


http://www.criminaldefenselawyer.com/resources/what-difference-between-sexual-battery-and-rape.htm

Isn't there supposed to be incentive for coming forward with a guilty plea...look at that white privilege at work. The fact you wanna brush it under the rug speaks volumes.


----------



## DOPA

birthday_massacre said:


> Are you claiming that all of the masked people were from UC Berkeley? Because at the time I said it none of them were identified/ And yes you pointed out a couple but does that mean they all are?
> 
> Because of most of them were not from UC Berkeley then I am more right than you on the masked group having nothing to do with UC Berkeley . So prove to me that all of the masked group was from UC Berkeley .


Even if most of them were not from UC Berkeley, how does it prove that the masked group has nothing to do with them? If some of the masked people have been identified as from the university itself, that automatically proves that there were members of the university that were involved. If they weren't involved, there wouldn't be anyone discovered. I mean what kind of logic is that? Because perhaps most of the people involved weren't UC Berkeley members means that nobody within the university had anything to do with it? Even if people high up have been discovered? That is utterly lazy and reeks of confirmation bias. 

You keep doing the classic tactic of moving the goal posts and I'm not falling for it, it's a dishonest and disingenuous tactic because you aren't answering any of my questions or debunking me. First it was nobody from the university was involved, that got debunked. Then it was well not everyone there was violent, which I never even answered. Now it's well you can't prove everyone in antifa were associated with Berkeley! 

You are framing it deliberately in a way which you know nobody can answer because not you, me or anyone else could possibly answer if every single person involved in the antifa riots were UC Berkeley members, you'd have to round up and get information on every single person, which you know isn't possible. Get the fuck out with that nonsense. 

And as a previous poster already noted, one of the main organizers of the protest was an antifa member. That is pretty damn significant and suggests that a high level of organization within that protest came directly within the University. That is more evidence than any claim that you have made which have been backed up with no evidence. Of course I don't think *every single person* that was in the UC Berkeley riots were associated with the university. Again I never made that claim and you are moving the goal posts. My only argument has only ever been people from withing UC Berkeley were involved. You haven't debunked it.

I'm done with you on this topic, if you can't debate the issues honestly and not resort to such obvious goal post tactics in a way nobody can answer then I won't engage. It shows intellectual dishonesty and cowardice.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Oxi X.O. said:


> Why are you ignoring the video evidence that one of the people who set up the protest was a part of the ANTIFA group?
> They set up the event. Doesn't mean it was controlled by ANTIFA but it does mean it was made with intention of ANTIFA being there.


Everyone that set up the protest were not from the ANTIFA group now where they? So you are going to claim that all of the protesters knew the masked people were going to come to the protest and cause a riot?

you can't seriously believe that.

You need to be able to prove that person told the other protesters they were going to bring a bunch of masked protesters to cause violence.

If there was going to be violence it would have happened from the beginning, not once the the masked group showed up. 

just because someone that helped set it up is in ANTIFA does not mean that person told them what he planned to do.

So show the video evidence of this person informing the group he planned on rioting.


----------



## birthday_massacre

L-DOPA said:


> Even if most of them were not from UC Berkeley, how does it prove that the masked group has nothing to do with them? If some of the masked people have been identified as from the university itself, that automatically proves that there were members of the university that were involved. If they weren't involved, there wouldn't be anyone discovered. I mean what kind of logic is that? Because perhaps most of the people involved weren't UC Berkeley members means that nobody within the university had anything to do with it? Even if people high up have been discovered? That is utterly lazy and reeks of confirmation bias.
> 
> You keep doing the classic tactic of moving the goal posts and I'm not falling for it, it's a dishonest and disingenuous tactic because you aren't answering any of my questions or debunking me. First it was nobody from the university was involved, that got debunked. Then it was well not everyone there was violent, which I never even answered. Now it's well you can't prove everyone in antifa were associated with Berkeley!
> 
> You are framing it deliberately in a way which you know nobody can answer because not you, me or anyone else could possibly answer if every single person involved in the antifa riots were UC Berkeley members, you'd have to round up and get information on every single person, which you know isn't possible. Get the fuck out with that nonsense.
> 
> And as a previous poster already noted, one of the main organizers of the protest was an antifa member. That is pretty damn significant and suggests that a high level of organization within that protest came directly within the University. That is more evidence than any claim that you have made which have been backed up with no evidence. Of course I don't think *every single person* that was in the UC Berkeley riots were associated with the university. Again I never made that claim and you are moving the goal posts. My only argument has only ever been people from withing UC Berkeley were involved. You haven't debunked it.
> 
> I'm done with you on this topic, if you can't debate the issues honestly and not resort to such obvious goal post tactics in a way nobody can answer then I won't engage. It shows intellectual dishonesty and cowardice.




EDIT

Maybe this will help since I was not being clear since I re-read your post.

You can assicate both groups with UC Berkley since there were some people in both groups, but what I am saying (badly since I am not being clear is) that does not mean the two protesting groups are associated with each other even.


I will say this too, that staff member being in the violent group and the campus police being held back is troubling. You could say someone from higher up at UC Berkley (not the peaceful students) wanted a reason to cancel Milo from speaking.

PS for the record, you did wipe the floor with me on this debate looking back lol


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/830776850779688960


----------



## virus21

RipNTear said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/830776850779688960


Those morons would get slaughtered if they went all the way.

https://web.archive.org/web/20170212063538/http://everydayfeminism.com/2017/02/trans-women-not-biologically-male/

Reality, whats that?


----------



## stevefox1200

777 said:


> http://www.criminaldefenselawyer.com/resources/what-difference-between-sexual-battery-and-rape.htm
> 
> Isn't there supposed to be incentive for coming forward with a guilty plea...look at that white privilege at work. The fact you wanna brush it under the rug speaks volumes.


No there isn't

They offer you the incentive FIRST and THEN YOU decide to take the deal or not 

coming forward guilty without a deal is like giving someone a shit ton of money without a contract, only dumbasses need apply


----------



## Stinger Fan

birthday_massacre said:


> OJ won because of a racist white cop who the defense was OJ was framed. WE are not talking about famous people.
> 
> As for a black athlete similar to Brock would get the same thing ? WRONG
> 
> Cory Batey sentenced to 15 years in Vanderbilt rape case. The cases were both very similar both raped an unconscious woman, and Cory was a Vanderbilt University football player.
> 
> http://www.tennessean.com/story/new...es-least-15-years-friday-sentencing/86953944/
> 
> checkmate.


If you ignore the racism and urination sure, its "very similar". Clearly it wasn't a hate crime by any means...

*Thomas Henderson*

On Nov. 2, 1983, he picked up two young girls, took them home, free-based with them, had sex with one of them, pulled a gun on them and ended up in jail when they turned out to be underage. He tried to bribe one of them $10,000 to drop the charges against him, got sentenced to four years and eight months in prison, and got out Oct. 15, 1986. 

http://articles.latimes.com/1987-09-07/sports/sp-4162_1_hollywood-henderson
Barely two years for raping a minor, witness tampering , bribery and he pointed a gun at someone.


*Ruben Patterson*

In 2001, he entered a modified guilty plea in Washington state to third-degree attempted rape for allegedly forcing his children's 24-year-old nanny to perform a sex act on him. A judge suspended all but 15 days of a one-year sentence, and Patterson served the time in his Cleveland home. He also was suspended for the first five games of the following season by the NBA.


http://www.seattlepi.com/news/article/Patterson-sentenced-to-jail-1054755.php
He spent a total of 15 days in jail for rape


"Checkmate"


----------



## CamillePunk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/830923187479277568

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/830935214520139778
:lol


----------



## 777

stevefox1200 said:


> No there isn't
> 
> They offer you the incentive FIRST and THEN YOU decide to take the deal or not
> 
> coming forward guilty without a deal is like giving someone a shit ton of money without a contract, only dumbasses need apply


a) I haven't seen any documentation on exactly how his interrogation played out so I'm not about to conjecture.

b) I've actually watched it happen with my own two eyes in terms of judges giving breaks to folks who own up to their wrongdoings, though never anything quite to the levels of depravity as the crime in this case, so I'd imagine that played a factor as well.


----------



## Miss Sally

CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/830923187479277568
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/830935214520139778
> :lol


Her twitter feed is hilarious right now, some guy linked pictures of construction workers and is trolling her hard.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Stinger Fan said:


> If you ignore the racism and urination sure, its "very similar". Clearly it wasn't a hate crime by any means...
> 
> *Thomas Henderson*
> 
> On Nov. 2, 1983, he picked up two young girls, took them home, free-based with them, had sex with one of them, pulled a gun on them and ended up in jail when they turned out to be underage. He tried to bribe one of them $10,000 to drop the charges against him, got sentenced to four years and eight months in prison, and got out Oct. 15, 1986.
> 
> http://articles.latimes.com/1987-09-07/sports/sp-4162_1_hollywood-henderson
> Barely two years for raping a minor, witness tampering , bribery and he pointed a gun at someone.
> 
> 
> *Ruben Patterson*
> 
> In 2001, he entered a modified guilty plea in Washington state to third-degree attempted rape for allegedly forcing his children's 24-year-old nanny to perform a sex act on him. A judge suspended all but 15 days of a one-year sentence, and Patterson served the time in his Cleveland home. He also was suspended for the first five games of the following season by the NBA.
> 
> 
> http://www.seattlepi.com/news/article/Patterson-sentenced-to-jail-1054755.php
> He spent a total of 15 days in jail for rape
> 
> 
> "Checkmate"


What do those prove exactly? Both are pro athletes. Its not some joe blow type guy which is what we are talking about.
Famous people get off all the time.

But yeah you showed me LOL

Pro athletes rape people all the time and get away with it.


Nice try though. You failed miserably.

You want more evidence of white privilege when it comes to jail.

Blacks receive 60% longer sentences for same crimes as opposed to whites according to study done by Marit Rehavi of the University of British Columbia and Sonja B. Starr of the University of Michigan Law School.

But keep pretending there is no white privilege


----------



## 777

Once again @birthday_massacre, your argument lacks nuance. What are the details of the particular cases? 
As we've already discussed there's a big difference between sentencing for a first time offender as compared to a repeat offender, and that's just one avenue of exploration, but you want to jump to racism as the first explanation.


----------



## birthday_massacre

777 said:


> Once again @birthday_massacre, your argument lacks nuance. What are the details of the particular cases?
> As we've already discussed there's a big difference between sentencing for a first time offender as compared to a repeat offender, and that's just one avenue of exploration, but you want to jump to racism as the first explanation.


Keep making excuses, you just keep proving my point. Thanks

but if you want more

Using rich data linking federal cases from arrest through sentencing, we assess the contribution of prosecutors' initial charging decisions to large observed black- white disparities in sentence length. Pre-charge characteristics, including arrest of- fense and criminal history, can explain about 80% of these disparities, but substantial gaps remain across the distribution. On average, blacks receive almost 10% longer sentences than comparable whites arrested for the same crimes. At least half this gap can be explained by initial charging choices, particularly the filing of charges carry- ing mandatory minimum sentences. Prosecutors are, ceteris paribus, almost twice as likely to file such charges against blacks.

The police file way more against blacks than whites thus why blacks will be more likely to have a record than whites.

http://www.slate.com/articles/news_...justice_system_eight_charts_illustrating.html


Black Americans are more likely to be arrested for drug use even though they both use drugs at the same rate.

Police arrest black Americans for drug crimes at twice the rate of whites, according to federal data, despite the fact that whites use drugs at comparable rates and sell drugs at comparable or even higher rates.


----------



## 777

birthday_massacre said:


> Keep making excuses, you just keep proving my point. Thanks


Is that supposed to be one of your factually backed arguments?

Look, it's not like you aren't right to point to disparity when it comes to the black community in America, but things will never get better if we don't address the real problems instead of pointing fingers at the 'white devil'. It's a boogeyman that lives inside your head, the West is not white supremacist, we generally want everyone to be doing better and we should help those that need help regardless of identity. Immigrants of every race, creed and religion arrive en mass daily to take advantage of the most open, free and tolerant society the world has ever known.

It's the same argument we were having earlier regarding aboriginal communities seemingly unwilling to take advantage of the opportunities or continuing to make choices which feed into negative stereotypes. But it's not because the average white person doesn't want to help, I think our overall progress up to this point should speak for itself in that regard and I resent the malicious implications of the modern leftist narrative as it doesn't accurately reflect the world I'm seeing or have ever seen for that matter. It's a fiction.


----------



## birthday_massacre

777 said:


> Is that supposed to be one of your factually backed arguments?
> 
> Look, it's not like you aren't right to point to disparity when it comes to the black community in America, but things will never get better if we don't address the real problems instead of pointing fingers at the 'white devil'. It's a boogeyman that lives inside your head, the West is not white supremacist, we generally want everyone to be doing better and we should help those that need help regardless of identity. Immigrants of every race, creed and religion arrive en mass daily to take advantage of the most open, free and tolerant society the world has ever known.
> 
> It's the same argument we were having earlier regarding aboriginal communities seemingly unwilling to take advantage of the opportunities or continuing to make choices which feed into negative stereotypes. But it's not because the average white person doesn't want to help, I think our overall progress up to this point should speak for itself in that regard and I resent the malicious implications of the modern leftist narrative as it doesn't accurately reflect the world I'm seeing or have ever seen for that matter. It's a fiction.


So you admit about the disparity when it comes to the black community in America, which is white privilege but you just don't want to call it what it is.

The way to fix the problem is admit the problem then fix it. Not sure why you think white privilege has anything to do with the white devil that is a strawman argument.

White privilege is saying that white people benefit from being identified as white beyond what is experienced by non-whites under the same social, political, or economic circumstances. And you just admitted that is a disparity when it comes to the black community from the white community.

It's not fiction and you even admitted to an example fo it, but you just don't want to call it white privilege when that is exactly what it is.


----------



## 777

birthday_massacre said:


> So you admit about the disparity when it comes to the black community in America, which is white privilege but you just don't want to call it what it is.
> 
> The way to fix the problem is admit the problem then fix it. Not sure why you think white privilege has anything to do with the white devil that is a strawman argument.
> 
> White privilege is saying that white people benefit from being identified as white beyond what is experienced by non-whites under the same social, political, or economic circumstances. And you just admitted that is a disparity when it comes to the black community from the white community.
> 
> It's not fiction and you even admitted to an example fo it, but you just don't want to call it white privilege when that is exactly what it is.


Seriously, it's like racism or bust with you.
The situation is infinitely more complicated than the black and white (pun intended) stance you've taken. 

Please name me one concrete 'white privilige'?


----------



## yeahbaby!

777 said:


> Seriously, it's like racism or bust with you.
> The situation is infinitely more complicated than the black and white (pun intended) stance you've taken.
> 
> Please name me one concrete 'white privilige'?


Idris Elba has been robbed of an Oscar nomination running like, 5 years now so that some Hitler's Dream ****** can win it again.


But you're right. It's much more complicated. On the 'perpetrators' side if you will, it's less intentional, deliberate action and more unconscious and institutional now IMO. Remnants of systems past that separated groups from each other and favor groups over one another don't die easy.

I think what gets on people like BM's nerves is people who refuse to admit it ever existed, or if it did, it was stamped out when Obama won the Presidency.


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/2509815140
Hollywood everybody. fpalm


----------



## virus21

RipNTear said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/2509815140
> Hollywood everybody. fpalm


I think its less Hollywood in this case and more that Sarah Silverman is just a idiot


----------



## Reaper

virus21 said:


> I think its less Hollywood in this case and more that Sarah Silverman is just a idiot


Well considering that at least half the audience at the Oscars cheered or gave a standing O to a convicted child rapist and the Academy gave him an award, it's fair to generalize them as pedophiles or pedophile apologists.


----------



## virus21

RipNTear said:


> Well considering that at least half the audience at the Oscars cheered or gave a standing O to a convicted child rapist and the Academy gave him an award, it's fair to generalize them as pedophiles or pedophile apologists.


Or flat out rape apologists


----------



## TripleG

RipNTear said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/2509815140
> Hollywood everybody. fpalm


unk4

That tweet is beyond embarrassing.


----------



## deepelemblues

http://www.torontosun.com/2017/02/1...founder-appears-to-label-white-people-defects

:heston

Melanin, people.

MELANIN!

It's a mystical substance with superior magickal POWARS and ****** just don't got enough of it


----------



## Reaper

deepelemblues said:


> http://www.torontosun.com/2017/02/1...founder-appears-to-label-white-people-defects
> 
> :heston
> 
> Melanin, people.
> 
> MELANIN!
> 
> It's a mystical substance with superior magickal POWARS and ****** just don't got enough of it


Well, I admit that I do feel superior to my wife when we go to the beach and she has to put on a coating of sunblock and I don't :draper2 

That said, I lose my melanin privilege when I have to slave to apply it on her back.

But then I remember she's part irish and part SLAVic. 

It gets kinda convoluted after some thinking.


----------



## birthday_massacre

777 said:


> Seriously, it's like racism or bust with you.
> The situation is infinitely more complicated than the black and white (pun intended) stance you've taken.
> 
> Please name me one concrete 'white privilige'?


I already listed a bunch of them a few posts back

I will list them again

White people don't have to worry about just getting pulled over because they are white.
White people don't have to worry about cops harassing them just because they are white like being stopped by the cops and frisked for no reason.
Hell white people rarely have to be worried about being labeled a terrorist even when they are. When you are white they just say oh he was mentally ill.
White people don't have to worry about being followed around by security in stores like minorities do especially in high end stores. 
White people don't have to worry about dealing with racism against them like a lot of minorities do. 
Another perfect example is something Oxi pointed out with some of his minority friends and whites never having to worry about really getting that job just to fill a quota.
its white privilege that way more blacks are in jail for pot than whites are. 

Those are all concrete evidence. So stop pretending it does not exist


----------



## DesolationRow

:lol @RipNTear... Part-Irish and part-Slavic... Your wife would probably be cooked like a lobster without that sunblock. :lol


All right so one of my favorite pastimes is observing inter-leftist warfare. It was always the most fun to watch variegated leftists duke it out at Cal Berkeley. A Christopher Hitchens appearance nearly caused a riot as I attended (he was pro-Iraq War, which I vehemently disagreed with, but I wasn't going to make "animal sounds" as he said, belittling the Marxists running around with their green camouflage hats emblazoned with red stars) for instance. 

Most of the time leftists tend to get along, but a fissure has most certainly developed over the past year or more, and it revolves around Bernie Sanders's struggle against Hillary Clinton. Now, it is true: Sanders is woefully illiterate in terms of economic analysis, to the point of self-parody (his half of the debate last week with Ted Cruz was at times excruciating). 

However, not everything Sanders says about "Wall Street" is wrong. Not everything he says about the neoliberal order is wrong. Not everything he says about American foreign policy zaniness is wrong. Ultimately he's a bit dull by contrast with insurgents of the right of the past thirty years like Pat Buchanan and Ron Paul but I'm not interested in seeing the equivalent of a political papal bull declaring Sanders _persona non grata_.

I will tell you who is, though. A great, great deal of today's left. And, surprise, surprise, it's coming down to--you guessed it!--identity politics. 

I grant you entry into one such example, a snake pit of inter-leftist warfare. It's rather ugly but it's also hilarious. It all starts with "Sir James the Second" providing an almost endless list of abuses Sanders supposedly committed for daring to stand up against Hillary Clinton and her DNC- and CNN- and MSNBC- and NBC News- and ABC News- and CBS News-backed machine. 

http://twitter.com/JKH2/status/830516646573916160

Beyond the spiel at the beginning are the comments and they break down not so much ideologically because ideology is mattering less and less on the left, but by--you guessed it!--race and gender and sexual orientation. 

"Sir James The Second" bemoans Sanders's lack of outreach toward minority Democrats and leftists. He thinks Sanders talks too much about Wall Street (maybe even a slightly fair argument, as far as that goes) but _hoooly_ smokes does the argument devolve into some kind of quasi-religious squealing about, effectively, the makeup of Sanders's supporters. The problem for Sanders is that the great overwhelming majority of them were fundamentally left-wing versions of Donald Trump supporters: their votes were driven by economics first and foremost, and, they committed the worst sin possible to the left of today, which is that they were, by and large, heterosexual white males. Thus the "Berniebros" epitaph. You will see, if you continue down that twitter thread, several women, including apparently a "person of color" (it's funny that the forever changing politically correct terminology has almost taken us all the way back linguistically to a century ago, but I digress), denigrate men who supported Sanders and who remarked that Hillary Clinton was a profoundly terrible candidate. 

And these Hillarybots--as one Sanders supporter calls them--have the absolute gall to insist that it was Sanders, not Hillary, who made the Democratic ticket of 2016 lose to Donald J. Trump. :lmao :lmao :lmao Sanders, who was a non-factor from last May onward, and that is being as generous as possible to him, lost it all, you see, not Hillary. And because Sanders's support was chiefly among disaffected young white male voters, they, through their distasteful, uh, whiteness and maleness--oh, and I almost forgot, straightness!--dropped what should have been an easy win over the Manhattan loudmouth mogul. 

It's stunning. At one point a Hillary-supporting lady asks of a Bernie supporter, "What did he say about race?" or whatever (it's almost too mind-numbing to recall) and to the Bernie supporter's credit, he posts something from the Sanders website about "racial justice" or what have you. Now, this isn't a political comment--the merits or lack thereof of these positions can stand to be scrutinized at another time. The point is, whatever you think of Sanders's platform (and I'm on record as not a fan) he did include just about everything leftists of all stripes want to see, including a minimization of freedom of association in practically all endeavors in favor of statist restructuring and social engineering of our day-to-day lives to the point of pseudo-serfdom. 

Not good enough, though, for Team Hillary, the people who are With Her. 

And, you keep reading, and you see this over and over and over online, for this is but one example of this ongoing rift, and it becomes apparent that one side of the left is quickly growing intolerant toward the other. There was a _San Francisco Chronicle_ editorial after Trump's election that blamed "all of the satisfied young white male voters who dabbled in lefty politics while derailing the candidate who stood for minorities and LGBTQ victims of discrimination" and yadda, yadda, yadda. 

In other words, and I mean this fully sincerely, white, heterosexual, male, leftists, please know that the Democratic Party of 2017, should it continue its present trajectory, is not going to be a comfortable home for you in the near future. 

Just as, for decades, right-wing blacks and Latinos and homosexuals, were stripped of their special minority status by the left for being politically right-of-center, it is becoming clearer and clearer that sooner or later (and it looks like sooner), you heterosexual white males who nevertheless vote for leftist candidates are going to be stripped of your left-wing politics, just because you represent the wrong demographic.

Can you "take the Democratic Party back," as it were? After eight years of Obama? (Who was, on the whole, awfully pro-Wall Street.) After Hillary running in 2016 more or less exclusively on, "I'd be the first woman!"? After Democrats seeing the voting data and recognizing that blacks just are not going to vote for a non-black with the gusto and numbers that they did twice over for Obama? After white women shifted to the right in voting patterns in large part because they recognized that in the America of today and in the America of tomorrow race trumps gender in American politics? 

Kind of doubt it.
@AryaDark @CamillePunk @L-DOPA


----------



## 777

birthday_massacre said:


> I already listed a bunch of them a few posts back
> 
> I will list them again
> 
> White people don't have to worry about just getting pulled over because they are white.
> White people don't have to worry about cops harassing them just because they are white like being stopped by the cops and frisked for no reason.
> Hell white people rarely have to be worried about being labeled a terrorist even when they are. When you are white they just say oh he was mentally ill.
> White people don't have to worry about being followed around by security in stores like minorities do especially in high end stores.
> White people don't have to worry about dealing with racism against them like a lot of minorities do.
> Another perfect example is something Oxi pointed out with some of his minority friends and whites never having to worry about really getting that job just to fill a quota.
> its white privilege that way more blacks are in jail for pot than whites are.
> 
> Those are all concrete evidence. So stop pretending it does not exist


No, you're laying it all in the lap of race when it's not that simple. Nobody is pulled over for 'being black or white', you're completely ignoring every other factor.

White people have to deal with all of those problems just like anybody else and this 'idea' that they don't is ridiculous, because it's not about race it's about multiple factors but more specifically behavior and circumstance. Nobody is following around Dr. Motumbo suspicious of shoplifting, but they are following around Sue O'Conner the heroine junkie...

Police are in the a horrible predicament when it comes to applying resources where they are needed. I could concede residual negative repercussions based on long standing policy, but not active racism. I'm firmly in agreement on issues like the drug war or profiling or making the effort to help black communities break out of whatever malady is leading to neighborhoods looking like warzones. Practical solutions. 

Take welfare for example, on one hand eliminating it would be disastrous in terms of poverty, but on the other hand maintaining it exacerbates the cycle of poverty. In other words, things are much more complicated than you make them out to be. 

The concept of 'white privilege' is a bane on modern society and utter nonsense. 
There is no difference between me and any black person, enough with this horseshit. Life is a cunt to every last one of us, let's at least try to be good to one another. As it stands I feel like my hand is being slapped away while I'm simultaneously being yelled at for not helping and blamed for shit I never did based on arbitrary factors completely beyond my control. Enough.


----------



## birthday_massacre

777 said:


> No, you're laying it all in the lap of race when it's not that simple. Nobody is pulled over for 'being black or white', you're completely ignoring every other factor.
> 
> White people have to deal with all of those problems just like anybody else and this 'idea' that they don't is ridiculous, because it's not about race it's about multiple factors but more specifically behavior and circumstance. Nobody is following around Dr. Motumbo suspicious of shoplifting, but they are following around Sue O'Conner the heroine junkie...
> 
> Police are in the a horrible predicament when it comes to applying resources where they are needed. I could concede residual negative repercussions based on long standing policy, but not active racism. I'm firmly in agreement on issues like the drug war or profiling or making the effort to help black communities break out of whatever malady is leading to neighborhoods looking like warzones. Practical solutions.
> 
> Take welfare for example, on one hand eliminating it would be disastrous in terms of poverty, but on the other hand maintaining it exacerbates the cycle of poverty. In other words, things are much more complicated than you make them out to be.
> 
> The concept of 'white privilege' is a bane on modern society and utter nonsense.
> There is no difference between me and any black person, enough with this horseshit. Life is a cunt to every last one of us, let's at least try to be good to one another. As it stands I feel like my hand is being slapped away while I'm simultaneously being yelled at for not helping and blamed for shit I never did based on arbitrary factors completely beyond my control. Enough.


You obvious don't know what white privilege is, and that is why you are confused. It does not mean you or any white person is a bad person. It has to be with white people not having to deal with the same things as blacks, like I listed above. 

The only thing that is nonsense are those who claim it does not exist. Its laughable to claim there is nothing different between you (I assume you are white) and a black person. You are so out of touch with reality its not even funny and you are further proof white privilege exists just by you claiming that.


----------



## 777

birthday_massacre said:


> You obvious don't know what white privilege is, and that is why you are confused. It does not mean you or any white person is a bad person. It has to be with white people not having to deal with the same things as blacks, like I listed above.
> 
> The only thing that is nonsense are those who claim it does not exist. Its laughable to claim there is nothing different between you (I assume you are white) and a black person. You are so out of touch with reality its not even funny and you are further proof white privilege exists just by you claiming that.


We do deal with the same problems. The only difference is that people like you pretend otherwise and perpetuate that narrative to the detriment of us all.


----------



## DOPA

@DesolationRow that post was incredible for a multitude of reasons.

To see that Hillary supporter actually not only attack Sanders but defend Wall Street of all things is hilariously absurd considering the years the left have railed against Wall Street :lmao. Some of the left have gotten so triggered and downright hysterical over Trump that they are literally ready to throw away their principles for the sake of attacking anyone who didn't support Hillary and went against the DNC Orthodoxy, it's absolutely amazing to see. It also shows you which people have principles and which are willing to throw all their toys out of the pram when they didn't get the result they want. Blaming every and all parties except for the one person they supported who failed them. They are not willing to look in the mirror and judge themselves.

What is even more incredible judging from a few posters here in this thread, is that there are Bernie supporters who support the very same identity politics that this particular Democrat/Liberal used in criticism of Sanders :sodone. They really do eat their own.

Kyle Kulinski of Secular Talk has launched along with Cenk Ugyer of the Young Turks lmao ) a platform called Justice Democrats. To be fair even though I heavily disagree with a lot of the platform, it is a pretty principled and honest attempt at potentially taking the DNC away from the Corporations that have ruled them for a long time. I predict this project will fail and I think it will fail for the simple reason of identity politics and that it has become so intertwined with the left now that literally you will see infighting on that basis. There is already infighting within the left and Democrat supporters (not so much the politicians) around this concept and we've seen the BernieBros as it were get criticized because they backed an old Jewish white male ahead of a woman. The feminists and the SJW's were outraged even though Bernie's policies if you break them down would have largely been what they wanted. That wasn't good enough. Identity politics and these groups which focus on their particular issues of race, gender and sexuality have already shown to be intolerable the moment Black Lives Matter hiijacked a Bernie Sanders rally to make the event all about them, hiijacking essentially their biggest supporters. If they are willing to do that, imagine what will happen to the Justice Democrats platform the moment they are perceived to be stepping out of line. ESPECIALLY when freedom of speech and not censoring people from expressing their views whether it be on college campuses or in debates in general is a part of their platform and Kyle is pushing for that to be one of the main non-negotiables. The authoritarian left will immediately turn on this project the moment one of the Justice Democrats steps up to the plate and pushes for that position. You will either see that or you will see the JD cave to the authoritarian leftists. I would be very surprised if it works. I hope for the lefts sake it does.

At the moment it's rather sad but also rather entertaining and hilarious to see this happening. When even people like Dave Rubin who really truth be told is pretty moderate abandons the left for reasons like this you know that shit has hit the fan for them.


----------



## birthday_massacre

777 said:


> We do deal with the same problems. The only difference is that people like you pretend otherwise and perpetuate that narrative to the detriment of us all.



No won't don't deal with the same problems especially not to the same extent. 
Keep ignoring the problem, it will never be fixed. 

But sure act like you deal with the same thing black people do LOL

Im done with you


----------



## 777

birthday_massacre said:


> No won't don't deal with the same problems especially not to the same extent.
> Keep ignoring the problem, it will never be fixed.
> 
> But sure act like you deal with the same thing black people do LOL
> 
> Im done with you


If it's the same experience...
How is poverty, drug abuse, crime, violence or discrimination any different if experienced by a white person?


----------



## Reaper

I have to ask this question seriously. What has Wall Street actually done that is so bad in the first place? Without Wall Street and Financial Institutions, there would be no middle class. There would be no tech and healthcare innovation, no research and development, no infrastructure development. 

I fail to see why the middle class of all people -- you know, the same group of people that get would never be able to afford homes and cars and the lifestyles they enjoy without the help of Wall Street hate it so much :shrug

The 2008 financial crisis wasn't entirely Wall Street's fault. It was basically people getting loans that they had no intention of paying back or couldn't pay back because their debt payments were much greater than their earning ability to pay off. 

It would be like my wife and I go out today and get a $400/month car but at the end of the day, we're only left with $200 bucks to make that payment. So I go out and get a student loan that I'll pay "eventually" in order to make my monthly car payments ... and then my wife goes out and starts making car payments on her credit cards thinking that she'll be able to make month payments. The lenders actually imo had laxer rules back then and there had to be a correction at some point (there always is when there's too much debt in the system) but other than a giant market correction I don't see anyone specifically "creating" the crisis. 

You see where I'm going with this? If people weren't idiots with regards to how they borrowed and spent money, there would be no foreclosures. It's not like the foreclosures happened to people who were able to keep paying. 

I also don't understand what's innately wrong with the companies that are all about profit motive for their shareholders. Most of you won't even tip your waitress if she doesn't make you happy at a restaurant. So imagine that you're the investor in a company and your company goes "Yeah, we decided to not make as much money this year as we could" so now the worth of your investment is no longer at max therefore you pull your money and put it into a company that maximizes it for you because at the end of the day you want to maximize your return. You even want that at Walmart or a Restaurant .. so why is it wrong for someone like you who wants that same maxim from a financial investment? I really, really don't understand anti-capitalists anymore. It just does not seem like a rational position and is a contradictory position for someone to have in this world where everyone wants to maximize the benefit of every single penny themselves.

What you need is government out of the regulation business entirely. You don't need democrats, or republicans or anyone. You just need everyone who has influence and power to fuck right off. Deregulate the market :shrug


----------



## SWITCHBLADE




----------



## DOPA

http://www.collective-evolution.com...sk-a-woman-born-in-nazi-germany-her-thoughts/



> Headlines have been very controversial in their portrayal of President Donald Trump. Type in his name on Google, and one of the results you’ll see is: “Hitler expert says President Trump pulls from Mein Kampf to normalize tyranny,” among many others that relate him to the World War II figure no one will forget.
> 
> There’s no doubt we are living in one of the most politically controversial times in modern history, but extremists on both the left and the right only create more distance, more hate, with their antagonistic and close-minded viewpoints.
> 
> This perhaps is the exact reflection we might expect from an evolving consciousness that needs to see all of the ‘darkness’ we have within ourselves in our journey to evolving beyond our current ways.
> 
> As we explored in What Trump’s ‘Muslim Travel Ban’ Truly Means For The Collective Consciousness, no matter how we look at it, it isn’t productive to continue in our ways of political polarity, hatred towards anyone and arguing about emotional opinions that don’t move us anywhere but destined to repeat history. Now is a time for serious reflection and for rethinking what it means to have leaders, how the world really works and ultimately to think about the type of world we want to see.
> 
> We are in the midst of a mass shift in consciousness and it’s truly an amazing time. We made a film all about just how exciting this time truly is.
> 
> Independent Journal Review wanted to analyze the popular comparison of Trump to Hitler by speaking with a woman born in Nazi Germany.
> 
> Inga Andrews was born in Dusseldorf, Germany. As opposed to frolicking carelessly about as most children do, playing as much as they can, Andrews was hiding in air raid shelters and helping clean up the mess left behind by destroyed buildings. She was just a child during the reign of Hitler.
> 
> Andrews says:
> 
> What is going on in this country is giving me chills. Trump is not like Hitler. Just because a leader wants order doesn’t mean they’re like a dictator.
> 
> What reminds me more of Hitler than anything else isn’t Trump, it’s the destruction of freedom of speech on the college campuses — the agendas fueled by the professors.
> 
> That’s how Hitler started, he pulled in the youth to miseducate them, to brainwash them, it’s happening today.
> 
> Andrews feels burdened by the younger generation’s carelessness in such a disheartening comparison:
> 
> It saddens me that we are teaching garbage in the schools and in the college. We don’t teach history anymore. History repeats itself over and over.
> 
> The kids out there today haven’t ever lived through a war like I did. I remember sitting in a rock pile, cleaning rocks, to rebuild Germany. I remember eating maple leaves and grass to survive.
> 
> Andrews eventually made it out of Germany alive, fleeing to the U.S. with her mother and later marrying an American. But her journey was filled with obstacles:
> 
> It took six years because she had worked in Germany. It took six years to clear her to be able to be married. Then when you married an American, because we were the enemy, you had to wait.
> 
> We had to go from Heidelberg to Bremerhaven where another camp was. This camp was run by the U.S. military. They vetted us in both places. There were all these German brides with their children and families who had to be vetted again for three of four days before they could get on the ship.
> 
> The ship we took was the S.S. Washington. We arrived in New York in 1953.
> 
> So we had a vetting process like what we are going through now because you have to have this to make the country safe.
> 
> Having once helped her city rebuild itself with her own two hands, as just a small child, it only makes sense that Andrews feels strongly about today’s protestors destroying property in the streets to drive home a point.
> 
> “America needs to grow up,” she says. “The young people who are rioting and destroying property, who have no respect for elders and freedom of speech, I was so proud to become a citizen of this country.”
> 
> And while so many people mock the very right to be an American because of today’s politics, Andrews recounts her desire to become an American:
> 
> At school, they put me in first grade even though I was a teenager because I didn’t speak English. The teachers would take time at their lunch time to teach us how to speak English.
> 
> But they came to find out that I was hiding in the bathroom stall with my legs up eating my braunschweiger and onion sandwich, so nobody would talk to me.
> 
> Still, I had a burning desire to be an American. I went to night school to learn English. I would practice English without a German accent. I didn’t want to be German. I wanted to be an American.
> 
> When I was fourteen, I was working in a drug store reading comic books. Through reading comic books, I developed my English skills.
> 
> We would go to the malls and we wouldn’t speak our foreign language, we would speak English. Because we believed we needed to honor the country that opened its doors for us. It was rude to do otherwise.
> 
> Andrews continued on to discuss those attacking freedom of speech in the present day. While her statements are controversial and something we don’t entirely agree with, here’s what she said:
> 
> Professors shouldn’t be telling their students to go after freedom of speech. They should be telling them that this is the greatest country in the world.
> 
> The demonstrators can’t tell you why they’re demonstrating. I’m not a Republican. I’m not a Democrat. I just want the country to be at peace.
> 
> I see what is happening here reflecting some of the things we saw in Germany, and it’s terrifying. It’s sad. But it’s not because of Trump. It’s because of poor education.
> 
> Trump is not like Hitler. The theory that he is is propaganda. Yes, I lived through some of Nazi Germany, but all you have to do is read some books about that period to see how wrong that theory is.
> 
> Andrews finished with a personal story: “I had an aunt who was in the Olympics. My aunt got all this extra stuff from Hitler and was surrounded by this propaganda,” she explained. “I couldn’t have anything to do with her. Even after the war, she was calling the Jewish people, of whom I was friends with, ‘dirty Jews.’ ”
> 
> “My point in saying all this is that if people aren’t able to see outside of one world view, that’s what happens,” Andrews said. “They buy the propaganda. And that’s what is happening today. And if people aren’t educated properly and given the ability to think freely — we will repeat that history.”
> 
> What do you think of her words? How do they resonate with you? Truly take a moment to feel this out within yourself and share your thoughts below.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

birthday_massacre said:


> White people don't have to worry about just getting pulled over because they are white.
> White people don't have to worry about cops harassing them just because they are white like being stopped by the cops and frisked for no reason.


As I asked a few pages back but didn't get a response too:

_So then, wouldn't this line of thinking assume that there is a stereotype about blacks that cops follow in their unjustified harassing of blacks?
_


----------



## Arya Dark

birthday_massacre said:


> I already listed a bunch of them a few posts back
> 
> I will list them again
> 
> White people don't have to worry about just getting pulled over because they are white.
> White people don't have to worry about cops harassing them just because they are white like being stopped by the cops and frisked for no reason.


*That depends on what part of the country you're in. Around here the poor white trash are always profiled by law enforcement. *


----------



## virus21




----------



## CamillePunk

@DesolationRow Remarkable post. :clap

I believe I've already shared this story with you but the day after the God Emperor's glorious victory I was in a coffee shop here in the most liberal place on Earth, Santa Cruz, and there was a 60+ year old white couple, as distraught as you can imagine. The man was staring emptily off into space while the woman just crinkled her face and shook her head..."Those damn Bernie people...they just couldn't let it go." :lol Of course, it's everyone's fault but Hillary's. 

Ah well, fair enough. Let them destroy each other, I say. :lol


----------



## DesolationRow

I meant "epithet," not "epitaph." Maybe a part of my brain meant "epitaph" haha so I'm going to leave it. :side: :lol
@L-DOPA Oh wow I 100% was going to bring up the Black Lives Matter hijacking of the Bernie Sanders event, with him fecklessly flailing about like another Bernie in a humorous American film comedy franchise from the late 1980s/early 1990s but I ended up plowing right through without ever mentioning it. :lmao Thank you for doing so because that was a seminal moment I wanted to highlight in all of this and ended up not doing so for whatever reason. 

Agree with you about Kyle and others...
@CamillePunk I do indeed recall that story. :lol Poor Hillary can never be blamed for anything. It would be sexist to do so. :lol

Thank you for the kind words, gentlemen.  

Ultimately as far as this inter-leftist battle goes, *Camille* is right...


----------



## yeahbaby!

DesolationRow said:


> :lol @RipNTear... Part-Irish and part-Slavic... Your wife would probably be cooked like a lobster without that sunblock. :lol
> 
> 
> All right so one of my favorite pastimes is observing inter-leftist warfare. It was always the most fun to watch variegated leftists duke it out at Cal Berkeley. A Christopher Hitchens appearance nearly caused a riot as I attended (he was pro-Iraq War, which I vehemently disagreed with, but I wasn't going to make "animal sounds" as he said, belittling the Marxists running around with their green camouflage hats emblazoned with red stars) for instance.
> 
> Most of the time leftists tend to get along, but a fissure has most certainly developed over the past year or more, and it revolves around Bernie Sanders's struggle against Hillary Clinton. Now, it is true: Sanders is woefully illiterate in terms of economic analysis, to the point of self-parody (his half of the debate last week with Ted Cruz was at times excruciating).
> 
> However, not everything Sanders says about "Wall Street" is wrong. Not everything he says about the neoliberal order is wrong. Not everything he says about American foreign policy zaniness is wrong. Ultimately he's a bit dull by contrast with insurgents of the right of the past thirty years like Pat Buchanan and Ron Paul but I'm not interested in seeing the equivalent of a political papal bull declaring Sanders _persona non grata_.
> 
> I will tell you who is, though. A great, great deal of today's left. And, surprise, surprise, it's coming down to--you guessed it!--identity politics.
> 
> I grant you entry into one such example, a snake pit of inter-leftist warfare. It's rather ugly but it's also hilarious. It all starts with "Sir James the Second" providing an almost endless list of abuses Sanders supposedly committed for daring to stand up against Hillary Clinton and her DNC- and CNN- and MSNBC- and NBC News- and ABC News- and CBS News-backed machine.
> 
> http://twitter.com/JKH2/status/830516646573916160
> 
> Beyond the spiel at the beginning are the comments and they break down not so much ideologically because ideology is mattering less and less on the left, but by--you guessed it!--race and gender and sexual orientation.
> 
> "Sir James The Second" bemoans Sanders's lack of outreach toward minority Democrats and leftists. He thinks Sanders talks too much about Wall Street (maybe even a slightly fair argument, as far as that goes) but _hoooly_ smokes does the argument devolve into some kind of quasi-religious squealing about, effectively, the makeup of Sanders's supporters. The problem for Sanders is that the great overwhelming majority of them were fundamentally left-wing versions of Donald Trump supporters: their votes were driven by economics first and foremost, and, they committed the worst sin possible to the left of today, which is that they were, by and large, heterosexual white males. Thus the "Berniebros" epitaph. You will see, if you continue down that twitter thread, several women, including apparently a "person of color" (it's funny that the forever changing politically correct terminology has almost taken us all the way back linguistically to a century ago, but I digress), denigrate men who supported Sanders and who remarked that Hillary Clinton was a profoundly terrible candidate.
> 
> And these Hillarybots--as one Sanders supporter calls them--have the absolute gall to insist that it was Sanders, not Hillary, who made the Democratic ticket of 2016 lose to Donald J. Trump. :lmao :lmao :lmao Sanders, who was a non-factor from last May onward, and that is being as generous as possible to him, lost it all, you see, not Hillary. And because Sanders's support was chiefly among disaffected young white male voters, they, through their distasteful, uh, whiteness and maleness--oh, and I almost forgot, straightness!--dropped what should have been an easy win over the Manhattan loudmouth mogul.
> 
> It's stunning. At one point a Hillary-supporting lady asks of a Bernie supporter, "What did he say about race?" or whatever (it's almost too mind-numbing to recall) and to the Bernie supporter's credit, he posts something from the Sanders website about "racial justice" or what have you. Now, this isn't a political comment--the merits or lack thereof of these positions can stand to be scrutinized at another time. The point is, whatever you think of Sanders's platform (and I'm on record as not a fan) he did include just about everything leftists of all stripes want to see, including a minimization of freedom of association in practically all endeavors in favor of statist restructuring and social engineering of our day-to-day lives to the point of pseudo-serfdom.
> 
> Not good enough, though, for Team Hillary, the people who are With Her.
> 
> And, you keep reading, and you see this over and over and over online, for this is but one example of this ongoing rift, and it becomes apparent that one side of the left is quickly growing intolerant toward the other. There was a _San Francisco Chronicle_ editorial after Trump's election that blamed "all of the satisfied young white male voters who dabbled in lefty politics while derailing the candidate who stood for minorities and LGBTQ victims of discrimination" and yadda, yadda, yadda.
> 
> In other words, and I mean this fully sincerely, white, heterosexual, male, leftists, please know that the Democratic Party of 2017, should it continue its present trajectory, is not going to be a comfortable home for you in the near future.
> 
> Just as, for decades, right-wing blacks and Latinos and homosexuals, were stripped of their special minority status by the left for being politically right-of-center, it is becoming clearer and clearer that sooner or later (and it looks like sooner), you heterosexual white males who nevertheless vote for leftist candidates are going to be stripped of your left-wing politics, just because you represent the wrong demographic.
> 
> Can you "take the Democratic Party back," as it were? After eight years of Obama? (Who was, on the whole, awfully pro-Wall Street.) After Hillary running in 2016 more or less exclusively on, "I'd be the first woman!"? After Democrats seeing the voting data and recognizing that blacks just are not going to vote for a non-black with the gusto and numbers that they did twice over for Obama? After white women shifted to the right in voting patterns in large part because they recognized that in the America of today and in the America of tomorrow race trumps gender in American politics?
> 
> Kind of doubt it.
> @AryaDark @CamillePunk @L-DOPA


Interesting post. Party politics just doesn't suit a group of people with different hang-ups I guess. 

How do you see the future of the Repubs?

I ask because before TRUMP SHOCKED THE WORLD and won, many commentators online and a couple in this thread (or Trump thread sorry - forgive me if you weren't one of them) were predicting the total meltdown of the red, white and blue Elephant, and even applauding Trump for apparently starting it - back when it seemed Trump was due for a shilacking and plenty of R Congressmen were wanting nothing to do with him.

That narrative now seems to be dead and buried, for no other reason than the Used Car Salesman duped everyone :trump


----------



## MrMister

I can't even believe I was agreeing with Piers Morgan.


----------



## DOPA

More based Roaming :banderas.


----------



## stevefox1200

L-DOPA said:


>


I like here response of "Oh I am a Jew so of course I am overly sensitive over Nazi like symbols"

On the bright side people are now spamming here twitter with road sides asking her if they are secret Nazi symbols


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831234751398809601


----------



## Oxidamus

Waiting for your boy Paul Joseph Watson to respond to Anthony Fantano's video of complete destruction like :sleep


----------



## DesolationRow

@yeahbaby! I have to run but just to leave as succinct a reply as possible, I made a mistake in underestimating how much the left/Democrats had either lost or even angered a lot of voters. For instance I never saw white women voting for Donald Trump by a majority, that is still a shocking turn of events. Really shows that 2016 was the rare election in that it earned all of the speculative hype about its import and historical standing. 

As for the Republican Party, I think what we're seeing is a cold civil war of sorts within the GOP. Paul Ryan and Mitch McConnell are not aboard Trump's train, so to speak, and Trump is trying to remold the GOP from within, especially myriad Republican congressmen. So it's a very precarious situation and it could definitely blow up, particularly if things start happening that actively harm Trump's presidency (some would say there have already been a few things, but politically speaking very little has truly landed yet... but it's still so early in the game)!

Of course so much is mercurial in politics. For instance, the Democrats might discover the next Barack Obama a month from now. The Democrats might be in the wilderness for a generation. It could truly go either way or, more likely, linger somewhere in the foggy middle...


----------



## virus21

> Foreword from
> Amusing Ourselves to Death
> by Neil Postman
> 
> We were keeping our eye on 1984. When the year came and the prophecy didn't, thoughtful Americans sang softly in praise of themselves. The roots of liberal democracy had held. Wherever else the terror had happened, we, at least, had not been visited by Orwellian nightmares.
> But we had forgotten that alongside Orwell's dark vision, there was another - slightly older, slightly less well known, equally chilling: Aldous Huxley's Brave New World. Contrary to common belief even among the educated, Huxley and Orwell did not prophesy the same thing. Orwell warns that we will be overcome by an externally imposed oppression. But in Huxley's vision, no Big Brother is required to deprive people of their autonomy, maturity and history. As he saw it, people will come to love their oppression, to adore the technologies that undo their capacities to think.
> 
> What Orwell feared were those who would ban books. What Huxley feared was that there would be no reason to ban a book, for there would be no one who wanted to read one. Orwell feared those who would deprive us of information. Huxley feared those who would give us so much that we would be reduced to passivity and egoism. Orwell feared that the truth would be concealed from us. Huxley feared the truth would be drowned in a sea of irrelevance. Orwell feared we would become a captive culture. Huxley feared we would become a trivial culture, preoccupied with some equivalent of the feelies, the orgy porgy, and the centrifugal bumblepuppy. As Huxley remarked in Brave New World Revisited, the civil libertarians and rationalists who are ever on the alert to oppose tyranny "failed to take into account man's almost infinite appetite for distractions". In 1984, Huxley added, people are controlled by inflicting pain. In Brave New World, they are controlled by inflicting pleasure. In short, Orwell feared that what we hate will ruin us. Huxley feared that what we love will ruin us.
> 
> This book is about the possibility that Huxley, not Orwell, was right.


http://www.serendipity.li/jsmill/post_1.html


----------



## DOPA

Ummmm.....:lol.


----------



## Miss Sally

People were bitching about Ivanka meeting the pretty boy PM, people were also complaining that she's not relatable to women.. My question is if she's not relatable then why were women behind Hillary? Makes no sense.


----------



## Dolorian

Tucker Carlson interviews a radical fascist protest leader Yvette Felarca. Yvette Felarca was one of the many who are responsible
for the UC Berkeley Protest / Riot when Milo Yiannopolous attended the campus to speak. The irony while she speaks,
is both terrifying and hilarious at the same time.​


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Miss Sally said:


> People were bitching about Ivanka meeting the pretty boy PM, people were also complaining that she's not relatable to women.. My question is if she's not relatable then why were women behind Hillary? Makes no sense.


That's because Ivanka is like really rich and really hot and the average woman who isn't really rich and really hot can't relate with that. 

Hillary, who is just really rich, got around this issue by surrounding herself with regular, down-to-earth, every day women with every day struggles that everybody can relate to.

Like Katy Perry, pictured here in a $100,000 dress.










What woman in the country can't relate with Hillary and her celebrity support?


----------



## Goku

Dolorian said:


> Tucker Carlson interviews a radical fascist protest leader Yvette Felarca. Yvette Felarca was one of the many who are responsible
> for the UC Berkeley Protest / Riot when Milo Yiannopolous attended the campus to speak. The irony while she speaks,
> is both terrifying and hilarious at the same time.​


 @CamillePunk


----------



## 3MB4Life

Dolorian said:


> Tucker Carlson interviews a radical fascist protest leader Yvette Felarca. Yvette Felarca was one of the many who are responsible
> for the UC Berkeley Protest / Riot when Milo Yiannopolous attended the campus to speak. The irony while she speaks,
> is both terrifying and hilarious at the same time.​


This is the one I posted about, I think she's actually insane. She obviously doesn't understand Milo's views as he speaks against violence and white supremacy and she can't seem to answer simple questions and always has to divert off when Tucker confronted her with something remotely challenging to her narrative. He should have asked her what Milo's ever said that supports violence and rape, she wouldn't have a leg to stand on.

This is why we need free speech, so people like this can be exposed for the absolute morons that they are. She didn't make one point in that whole interview that wasn't a lie or a misrepresentation. If she hadn't kept talking over Tucker (which she was getting mad at him for doing for some reason), he'd have ripped her in shreds and completely exposed her. I want to see this women go head-to-head with someone like Milo or Ben Shapiro, the outcome would be the most beautiful decimation we've ever seen.

These people have access to kids and have influence on the development of their ideas. That's honestly terrifying.


----------



## Simply Flawless

In the UK a lot of white teens get pulled over because the cops see them and assume they're up to no good


----------



## Reaper

@Goku, @CamillePunk, @DesolationRow 

If you recall, I posted a very lengthy article on the left and it's growing anti-science mindset. Well, here's more of that continuing dialogue. Again, it's pretty lengthy so take your time. 


> *Why Some of the Worst Attacks on Social Science Have Come From Liberals*
> 
> I first read _Galileo’s Middle Finger: Heretics, Activists, and the Search for Justice in Science_ when I was home for Thanksgiving, and I often left it lying around the house when I was doing other stuff. At one point, my dad picked it up off a table and started reading the back-jacket copy. “That’s an amazing book so far,” I said. “It’s about the politicization of science.” “Oh,” my dad responded. “You mean like Republicans and climate change?”
> 
> 
> That exchange perfectly sums up why anyone who is interested in how tricky a construct “truth” has become in 2015 should read Alice Dreger’s book. No, it isn’t about climate change, but my dad could be excused for thinking any book about the politicization of science must be about conservatives. Many liberals, after all, have convinced themselves that it’s conservatives who attack science in the name of politics, while they would never do such a thing._ Galileo’s Middle Finger_ corrects this misperception in a rather jarring fashion, and that’s why it’s one of the most important social-science books of 2015.
> 
> 
> At its core, _Galileo’s Middle Finger_ is about what happens when science and dogma collide — specifically, what happens when science makes a claim that doesn’t fit into an activist community’s accepted worldview. And many of Dreger’s most interesting, explosive examples of this phenomenon involve liberals, not conservatives, fighting tooth and nail against open scientific inquiry.
> 
> 
> When Dreger criticizes liberal politicization of science, she isn’t doing so from the seat of a trolling conservative. Well before she dove into some of the biggest controversies in science and activism, she earned her progressive bona fides. A historian of science by training, she spent about a decade early in her career advocating on behalf of intersex people — those born with neither “traditional” male nor female genitalia. For a long time, established medical practice was for the doctor or doctors present at childbirth to make the call one way or another and effectively carve a newborn’s genitals into the “proper” configuration, and in some cases to eventually prescribe courses of potentially harmful or unnecessary hormones. Sometimes the child in question was never even informed that they hadn’t been born a boy or a girl in the classical sense — indeed, sometimes even their _parents_ weren’t. To the medical Establishment, all that mattered — even above patients’ physical and psychological health — was that young bodies fit neatly into one established gender category or the other.
> 
> 
> Working together with a group of intersex activists, Dreger lobbied and educated tirelessly, eventually nudging the medical Establishment away from this protocol and toward a new, more humane norm in cases of genital malformation that don’t pose any health risk: Leave the kid’s genitals alone, allow them to grow up a little, and see what they and their family want to do later on. There doesn’t need to be a rush to assign gender and take aggressive medical action to enforce it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eventually, as a result of burnout and other factors, Dreger’s work in this area waned, and she moved on to other projects. Through some of the social networks she had developed in her intersex work, she became interested in the broader world of scientific controversies, and began investigating them as thoroughly as possible — interviewing hundreds of people, chasing down primary documents, and so on. What she found, over and over, was that researchers whose conclusions didn’t line up with politically correct orthodoxies — whether the orthodoxy in question involved sexual abuse, transgender issues, or whatever else — often faced dire, career-threatening consequences simply for doing their jobs.
> 
> 
> Two examples stand out as particularly egregious cases in which solid social science was attacked in the name of progressive causes. The first involves Napoleon Chagnon, an extremely influential anthropologist who dedicated years of his life to understanding and living among the Yanomamö, an indigenous tribe situated in the Amazon rain forest on the Brazil-Venezuela border — there are a million copies of his 1968 book _Yanomam_ö_: The Fierce People_ in print, and it’s viewed by many as an ethnographic classic. Chagnon made ideological enemies along the way; for one thing, he has long believed that human behavior and culture can be partially explained by evolution, which in some circles has been a frowned-upon idea. Perhaps more important, he has never sentimentalized his subjects, and his portrayal of the Yanomamö included, as Dreger writes, “males fighting violently over fertile females, domestic brutality, ritualized drug use, and ecological indifference.” Dreger suggests that Chagnon’s reputation as a careful, dedicated scholar didn’t matter to his critics — what mattered was that his version of the Yanomamö was “Not your standard liberal image of the unjustly oppressed, naturally peaceful, environmentally gentle rain-forest Indian family.”
> 
> 
> In 2000, Chagnon’s critics seized upon a once-in-a-career opportunity to go after him. That was the year a journalist named Patrick Tierney published _Darkness in El Dorado: How Scientists and Journalists Devastated the Amazon_. The book — and a related _New Yorker_ article by Tierney — leveled a series of spectacular allegations against Chagnon and James V. Neel Sr., a geneticist and physician with whom Chagnon had collaborated during his work with the Yanomamö (Neel died of cancer shortly before the book’s publication). Among other things, Tierney charged that Chagnon and Neel had intentionally used a faulty vaccine to infect the Yanomamö with measles so as to test Nazi-esque eugenics theories, and that one or both men had manipulated data, started wars on purpose, paid tribespeople to kill one another, and “purposefully with[held] medical care while experimental subjects died from the allegedly vaccine-induced measles,” as Dreger writes.
> 
> 
> These charges stuck in part because Terence Turner and Leslie Sponsel, two anthropologists who disliked Chagnon and his work, sent the American Anthropological Association an alarming letter about Tierney’s allegations prior to the publication of _Darkness in El Dorado_. Rather than wait to see if the spectacular claims in the book passed the smell test, the AAA responded by quickly launching a full investigation in the form of the so-called El Dorado Task Force — a move that led to a number of its members resigning in protest. A media firestorm engulfed Chagnon — “Scientist ‘killed Amazon indians to test race theory’,” read a _Guardian_ headline — and he was forced to defend himself against accusations that he had brutalized members of a tribe he had devoted his career to living with and studying and, naturally, had developed a strong sense of affection for in the process. A number of fellow anthropologists and professional organizations came to the defense of Chagnon and Neel, pointing out obvious problems with Tierney’s claims and timeline, but these voices were drowned out by the hysteria over the evil, murderous anthropologist and his doctor-accomplice. Dreger writes that Chagnon’s “career had essentially been halted by the whole mess.” (Chagnon’s memoirs, published in 2013, are entitled _Noble Savages: My Life Among Two Dangerous Tribes — the Yanomamö and the Anthropologists._)
> 
> 
> There was, it turns out, nothing to these claims. Over the course of a year of research and interviews with 40 people involved in the controversy in one way or another, Dreger discovered the disturbing, outrageous degree to which the charges against Chagnon and Neel were fabricated — to the point where some of the numerous footnotes in Tierney’s book plainly didn’t support his own claims. _All_ the explosive accusations about Nazi-like activities and exploitation, and the intentional fomenting of violence, were simply made up or willfully misinterpreted. Worse, some of them could have been easily debunked with just a tiny bit of research — in one case, it took Dreger all of an hour in an archive of Neel’s papers to find strong evidence refuting the claim that he helped intentionally infect the Yanomamö with measles (a claim that was independently debunked by others, anyway).
> 
> 
> In the end, Dreger published the results of her investigation in the journal _Human Nature_, recounting the full details of Chagnon’s ordeal at the hands of Tierney, and the many ways Tierney fabricated and misrepresented data to attack the anthropologist and Neel. _Darkness Is El Dorado_ is still available on Amazon, its original, glowing reviews and mention of its National Book Award nomination intact; and Tierney’s _New Yorker_ article is still online, with no editor’s note explaining the factual inaccuracies contained therein.
> 
> 
> Dreger also recounts her earlier investigation into the controversy surrounding J. Michael Bailey, a Northwestern University psychologist and researcher of human sexuality and former chair of that university’s psychology department. In 2003, Bailey released _The Man Who Would Be Queen: The Science of Gender-Bending and Transsexualism_, a book in which he relates the stories of several transgender women and promotes the theories of Ray Blanchard, a Canadian sex researcher with a long history of working with patients who were born anatomically male but hoped to undergo gender reassignment.
> 
> 
> In his book, Bailey explains that Blanchard believed his patients who had transitioned, or who were hoping to, fit into two rather different categories. Some were “transkids” (a non-clinical term Dreger, not Bailey, uses): folks who were born as boys but had been very effeminate by societal standards since childhood, and who were attracted to men once they hit puberty. In these cases, Blanchard posited, access to sex and intimate companionship might have been one component of what eventually pushed them to start presenting as female. As Dreger explains, the fact that transkids come across so effeminate “means that their sexual opportunities are often limited while they are presenting themselves as men. Straight men aren’t interested in having sex with them because they’re male, and gay men often aren’t sexually attracted to them because most gay men are sexually attracted to masculinity, not femininity, and these guys are really femme.” Transitioning, then, gives transkids an opportunity to have the relationships with men they’d like to — because they’re effeminate, they can pass as women whom straight men find themselves attracted to.
> 
> 
> The second, more controversial type of male-to-female transitioner posited by Blanchard consisted of folks with so-called _autogynephilia_. These individuals have usually presented as male for most of their lives and are attracted to women, but they discover along the way that they are sexually aroused by the idea of being a woman. They tend to transition later in life, often after having married women and started families.
> 
> 
> There’s also a really important cultural component to Blanchard’s theory, as Dreger writes:
> Blanchard’s taxonomy of male-to-female transexuals recognized the importance of sexual orientation in the gendered self-identities of both those who begin as homosexual males and those who experience _amour de soi en femme_ [the French phrase for “love of oneself as a woman”]. However, he didn’t see sexual orientation as the _only _thing a male factors in when deciding whether to transition. He recognized that in one environment — say, an urban gay neighborhood like Chicago’s Boystown — an ultrafemme gay man might find reasonable physical safety, employment, and sexual satisfaction simply by living as an ultrafemme gay man. But in a very different environment — say, a homophobic ethnic enclave in Chicago — he might find life survivable only via complete transition to womanhood. Whether a transkid grows up to become a gay man or a transgender woman would depend on the individual’s interaction with the surrounding cultural environment. Similarly, an autogynephilic man might not elect transition if his cultural milieu would make his post-transition life much harder.​There is, to say the least, a huge amount going on here. But what’s key to keep in mind is that some transgender people and activists hold very dear the idea that they have simply been born in the wrong type of body, that transitioning allows them to effectively fix a mistake that nature made. The notion that there might be a cultural component to the decision to transition, or that sexuality, rather than a hardwired gender identity, could be a factor, complicates this gender-identity-only narrative. It also brings sexuality back into a conversation that some trans activists have been trying to make solely _about_ gender identity — roughly parallel to the way some gay-rights activists sweep conversations about actual gay sexuality under the rug, preferring to focus on idealized, unthreatening-to-heterosexuals portrayals of committed gay relationships between clean-cut, taxpaying adults.
> 
> 
> But as Dreger explains, Bailey, being someone with a penchant for poking mischievously at political correctness, wasn’t too concerned about the political dimension of what he was arguing in his book. From a scientific perspective, he explicitly viewed the idea that “everybody is truly and easily assignable to one of two gender identities” as an oversimplification; part of his motivation for writing _The Man Who Would Be Queen_ was to try to blow it up, to argue that transsexuality is more complicated than that. So it shouldn’t be surprising that some trans activists and allies didn’t appreciate the book’s argument — and they obviously have every right to disagree with Bailey and Blanchard’s views. What _is_ surprising is just how big an explosion _The Man Who Would Be Queen_ sparked, and how underhanded the campaign against Bailey subsequently got.
> 
> 
> A small group of activists led by Lynn Conway, a transgender University of Michigan electrical engineer and computer scientist, and Andrea James, a trans activist, started going after Bailey shortly after the book’s publication. In allegations laid out on a large UM-hosted web page built by Conway, they charged that Bailey — as summed up by Dreger — “had failed to get ethics board approval for studies of transgender research subjects as required by federal regulation; that he had violated confidentiality; that he had been practicing psychology without a license; and that he had slept with a trans woman while she was his research subject.” Central to their argument was the idea that Bailey had dragged his trans subjects out into the spotlight without their consent, that he had callously manipulated them and used them for his own purposes — a particularly potent charge given that outing someone as transgender can, in the most extreme instances, put their life at risk given the scary levels of violence this population faces at the hands of bigots. (Conway’s website originally included Dreger’s own name on a list of trans activists and allies who were furious with Bailey over his book, even though, at that time, Dreger was only faintly familiar with the controversy and had never even expressed a public opinion on the issue. Dreger asked Conway to remove her name.)
> 
> 
> James, in Dreger’s telling, went after Bailey with at-times-scary ferocity, engaging in a host of intimidation tactics: She posted photos of Bailey’s young daughter online with nasty text underneath (in one case calling her a “cock-starved exhibitionist”), sent angry emails to his colleagues, and quickly turned on anyone who didn’t join in her crusade — including some who said that they felt that their own life stories _had _been accurately and sympathetically captured in Bailey’s book. (James herself, Dreger reveals, acknowledged her _own _autogynephilia — using that exact word — in a 1998 letter.)
> 
> 
> The allegations were so serious, and came in such a heaping quantity, that Bailey’s reputation was permanently tarnished in the eyes of many casual observers. What those observers can’t have known was his long-standing history of support for transgender people — he had used his perch as a researcher to advocate passionately for better treatment of this population and for improved access to gender-reassignment resources, and had even, at the request of one of the subjects in his book, written letters to physicians on behalf of a group of young trans women who were seeking reassignment surgery. Before the full weight of the controversy descended, _The Man Who Would Be Queen _had been nominated for the Lambda Literary Award’s 2004 prize in the transgender/genderqueer category for its textured, supportive portrayal of its transgender subjects. As a result of immense pressure — Deirdre McCloskey, a respected scholar of economics and history who wrote a memoir about her male-to-female transition, and who helped Conway and James go after Bailey, said nominating the book for the award “would be like nominating _Mein Kampf _for a literary prize in Jewish studies” — the organization voted to yank the nomination.
> 
> 
> Just as she would later dive deep into the controversy that ensnared Napoleon Chagnon, Dreger devoted a huge amount of time to untangling what had really happened. It would take pages to even concisely summarize what she found — she eventually published her almost-50,000-word investigation in _Archives of Sexual Behavior_, in an article which starts, “This is not a simple story. If it were, it would be considerably shorter.”
> 
> 
> But to get a flavor of the quality of the evidence amassed against Bailey by his critics, consider one charge: that Bailey had practiced psychology without a license. Conway, James, and McCloskey filed a formal complaint with the state of Illinois claiming that, since Bailey lacked a license as a clinical psychologist, he had violated state regulations by writing those letters in support of the young trans women seeking to transition. Not only was there no legal basis to the claim — if you don’t receive compensation for your services, which Bailey didn’t, you don’t even need a license to provide counseling in Illinois — but Bailey was completely forthright in his letters supporting the women, both about the fact that he had only had brief conversations with them (as opposed to having provided them with extensive counseling) and about his own qualifications and expertise — he even attached copies of his CV. “Presumably all this was why [Illinois] never bothered to pursue the charge,” writes Dreger, “although you’d never know that from reading the press accounts, which mentioned only the complaints, not that they had petered out.”
> 
> 
> And that’s just one example. Over and over, in instances that covered every facet of the campaign against Bailey — including the charge that he had had sex with one of his subjects — Dreger discovered an astounding level of dishonesty and manipulation on the part of Bailey’s critics:
> 
> 
> After nearly a year of research, I could come to only one conclusion: The whole thing was a sham. Bailey’s sworn enemies had used every clever trick in the book — juxtaposing events in misleading ways, ignoring contrary evidence, working the rhetoric, and using anonymity whenever convenient, to make it look as though virtually every trans woman represented in bailey’s book had felt abused by him and had filed a charge.​Of course, of all the right-thinking people who _know_, based on surface-level reporting or blog posts they read, that Mike Bailey is an anti-trans monster, only a tiny percentage are ever going to read, or even learn about, Dreger’s investigation. That’s the problem.
> 
> 
> There’s a risk of getting too cute here, of drawing false, unwarranted equivalencies. In a sense, my dad was right in what he was getting at — conservatives _have_ done a lot of damage to sound science in the United States. It’s conservative lawmakers and organizations who have refused to acknowledge anthropogenic climate change, who have rallied to keep evolution out of textbooks and comprehensive sex education out of classrooms, who have stymied life-saving research into stem cells and gun control.
> 
> 
> But that’s in the world of politics and lawmaking, where conservatives often have a numerical advantage. In the halls of social-science academia, where liberals do, it’s telling that some of the same sorts of feeding frenzies occur. This should stand as a wake-up call, as a rebuke to the smugness that sometimes infects progressive beliefs about who “respects” science more. After all, what both the Bailey and Chagnon cases have in common — alongside some of the others in_ Galileo’s Middle Finger_ — is the extent to which groups of progressive self-appointed defenders of social justice banded together to launch full-throated assaults on legitimate science, and the extent to which these attacks were abetted by left-leaning academic institutions and activists too scared to stand up to the attackers, often out of a fear of being lumped in with those being attacked, or of being accused of wobbly allyship.
> 
> 
> It’s hard not to come away from Dreger’s wonderful book feeling like we’re doomed. Think about all the time and effort it took her — a professionally trained historian as equipped as anyone to dig into complex morasses of conflicting claims — to excavate the full details of just one of these controversies. Who has a year to research and produce a fact-finding report that only a tiny percentage of people will ever read or care about? Who’s going to figure out exactly how some contested conversation between Mike Bailey and a young transgender woman in Chicago in two thousand whatever _actually _went down? Dreger herself is transparent about the fact that these days she can only afford to do what she does because her physician husband has a high-paying job at a medical school. There aren’t a lot of Alice Dregers. Nor are there, these days, a lot of investigative journalists with the time and resources to understand complicated debates involving controversial science. There _is_, however, a lot identity-driven content on the internet, because it’s easy to produce and tends to travel well. If you’re a writer or an editor looking for a quick hit, outrage at a perceived slight against some vulnerable group is a surefire bet.
> 
> 
> While the false charges against Chagnon and Bailey were certainly helped along by the internet, neither episode occurred in our present age of bottomless social-media outrage. Imagine if the Bailey controversy dropped tomorrow. Imagine how various outlets, all racing to publish the hottest take and all forced to rely on only those sparse, ambiguous scraps of evidence that filter down in the first days of an uproar over an unfamiliar subject, would cover it. If anything, all the incentives have gotten worse; if anything, the ranks of dedicated, safely employed critical thinkers in a position to be the voice of reason have thinned. In all likelihood, the coverage today would be far uglier and more prejudicial than it was when the scandal actually broke.
> 
> 
> Science can’t function in this sort of pressure-cooker environment. The way things are heading, with the lines of communication between scientific institutions and the general public growing increasingly direct (a good thing in many cases, to be sure), and with instant, furious reaction the increasingly favored response to anything with a whiff of injustice to it — details be damned — it will become hard, if not impossible, for careful researchers unencumbered by dogmatic ideology to make good-faith efforts to understand controversial subjects, and to then publish their findings. Chagnon and Bailey, after all, _were _good-faith researchers. They had both demonstrated, in the way only years of diligent scholarly work can, that they were fascinated by and cared deeply about their subjects. In their published writing, both men surfaced and amplified stories about hidden communities that never would have reached the wider world otherwise. And yet all this work counted for zilch, because when controversy erupted, they fit an easy-to-process, irresistible story line: They were white men exploiting vulnerable populations for personal gain. Imagine being a young psychologist genuinely interested in transgender issues, with a genuine desire to study them rigorously. What would the Bailey blowup tell you about the wisdom of staking your career on that field of research?
> 
> 
> We should _want _researchers to poke around at the edges of “respectable” beliefs about gender and race and religion and sex and identity and trauma, and other issues that make us squirm. That’s why the scientific method was invented in the first place. If activists — _any_ activists, regardless of their political orientation or the rightness of their cause — get to decide by fiat what is and isn’t an acceptable interpretation of the world, then science is pointless, and we should just throw the whole damn thing out.


----------



## DOPA

https://milo.yiannopoulos.net/2017/...die-out-triggers-anger-and-lesbian-splaining/



> *BUZZFEED ARTICLE SUGGESTING LESBIANISM MAY DIE OUT TRIGGERS ANGER AND LESBIAN-SPLAINING
> *
> 
> A BuzzFeed article exploring the gender revolution — and whether or not lesbians will survive it — appears to be all the rage right now, literally.
> 
> The article, aptly titled “Will lesbians survive the gender revolution?” has provoked many angry responses and jargon-laden explanations for why it’s the worst thing ever.
> 
> Writer Shannon Keating begins the piece reflecting on “The Future Is Female” — the slogan popularized by Hillary Clinton not along ago, or so most people think.
> 
> In reality, shares one of Keating’s interview subjects who apparently created the phrase, it stems from a “lesbianism separatist movement.”
> 
> And so begins the lamenting of the “diffusing” of lesbian culture.
> 
> Then Keating explores the rise in “non-binary” genders and how that might affect lesbianism.
> 
> Against the increasingly colorful backdrop of gender diversity, a binary label like “gay” or “lesbian” starts to feel somewhat stale and stodgy.
> 
> She goes even deeper, questioning whether lesbians are actually harming progress for trans individuals, simply by being lesbians.
> 
> When there are so many genders out there, is it close-minded — or worse, harmful and exclusionary — if you identify with a label that implies you’re only attracted to one?
> 
> Of course, none of this sits very well with commenters on BuzzFeed LGBT’s Facebook page, who quickly blasted it.
> 
> “This makes me angry,” wrote Alice Nunk Swanton. “I am a woman and I’m a lesbian. I’m only sexually attracted to cis women. Too many people have tried to tell me that I’m not a true lesbian therefore… That is horseshit.”
> 
> “This is a mess,” wrote James Gamble. “Trans women can be lesbians the identity survives fine you just can’t police everyone’s personal definition of their own orientation.”
> 
> “I’m a lesbian,” declared Amberlynn Lewis. “Trans women are women and I love them. Cis women are women and I love them. Once in a blue moon I love some fem non binary people as well. I’m still a lesbian. It’s not that difficult.”
> 
> “I’m a trans lesbian,” insisted Lisa Kreut.
> 
> “Some lesbians won’t want to be with me because of that. That’s fine. Nobody owes me their attraction. They do owe me the basic respect of not voicing their dislike of me because of factors beyond my control though. It wouldn’t be cool with any other minority group, it’s not okay with trans women.”
> 
> “Historical erasure of lesbians is already a problem,” said Maggie Grace. “I’m so delighted BuzzFeed is so eager to continue to perpetuate this and undermine an entire community’s identity. It’s those gay women who have a problematic community!! Certainly not those perfect gay men! Thanks BuzzFeed.”


Oh god :lmao.


----------



## stevefox1200

Dolorian said:


> Tucker Carlson interviews a radical fascist protest leader Yvette Felarca. Yvette Felarca was one of the many who are responsible
> for the UC Berkeley Protest / Riot when Milo Yiannopolous attended the campus to speak. The irony while she speaks,
> is both terrifying and hilarious at the same time.​


"I am a notable left wing figure, I am going on Tucker Carlson who is well known to be right wing to debate him. This is my chance to upstage him and prove I am right. Should I do tons of research and prepare a good opening dialog and prepare to point and counter point him? Nah I'll just wing it, I'm sure his NEWS STATION doesn't having people WHO DO THAT FOR A LIVING and who can hand a sheet of paper with every stupid thing I have ever done that he can memorize an hour before show time."

To people who go on the opposition shows, why the fuck do you always come in with nothing ready? This is why Ben, Milo and Gavin always look they win even when they are being assholes, you need more than a one snappy comeback.


----------



## Miss Sally

L-DOPA said:


> https://milo.yiannopoulos.net/2017/...die-out-triggers-anger-and-lesbian-splaining/
> 
> 
> 
> Oh god :lmao.


They eat their own, no loyalty. I don't know if you have heard of Riley Dennis but he well "she" writes for Everyday feminist and makes youtube videos, she's implied rejecting someone because of their color, birth gender etc is an act of violence, that you must be with that person. So if these lesbians don't be with a "trans woman" who has a dick and a big adam's apple, they're bigots! You cannot make this stuff up, you're not even allowed to have preferences anymore! The Feminist movement has been hijacked by this whole gender identity nonsense. It's rather funny!


----------



## Oxidamus

At the end of this video, Gavin makes a comparison between a car company and colleges. The car factory decreases the quality of their cars, while increasing the cost they sell them at, and how if that happened, the factory would be shut down. The same thing happens in some courses in western colleges and universities, yet not only does society have this expectation that to be a successful person you have to study and get a degree, but also simply to work in some fields which should really only require rationality and logicality (ironically, they don't) you need higher education.


Do we really need to flash a diploma or bachelors degree of political science for our opinions to be held in high enough regard by existing politicians to work in the field? I don't think so, but it's constantly perpetuated.

The problem with that stance is that if there was a realisation among all non-liberals - that these degrees don't mean shit and the education is often very biased - and all non-liberals stopped applying for education in these fields, the only people who gain these credentials supposedly required to pursue a legitimate career in politics are going to be liberal and potentially extremely misinformed.

:hmm:


----------



## Reaper

Oxi X.O. said:


> At the end of this video, Gavin makes a comparison between a car company and colleges. The car factory decreases the quality of their cars, while increasing the cost they sell them at, and how if that happened, the factory would be shut down. The same thing happens in some courses in western colleges and universities, yet not only does society have this expectation that to be a successful person you have to study and get a degree, but also simply to work in some fields which should really only require rationality and logicality (ironically, they don't) you need higher education.
> 
> 
> Do we really need to flash a diploma or bachelors degree of political science for our opinions to be held in high enough regard by existing politicians to work in the field? I don't think so, but it's constantly perpetuated.
> 
> The problem with that stance is that if there was a realisation among all non-liberals - that these degrees don't mean shit and the education is often very biased - and all non-liberals stopped applying for education in these fields, the only people who gain these credentials supposedly required to pursue a legitimate career in politics are going to be liberal and potentially extremely misinformed.
> 
> :hmm:


This is based on the assumption that a pol Sci degree is a route into politics. That's far from the truth. Most politicians are lawyers or businessmen.

Pol Sci degrees are shit. You might as well get a degree in feminism.


----------



## Oxidamus

RipNTear said:


> This is based on the assumption that a pol Sci degree is a route into politics. That's far from the truth. Most politicians are lawyers or businessmen.
> 
> Pol Sci degrees are shit. You might as well get a degree in feminism.


A tonne of the politicians here either went specifically for politics or did law (or both), some bought their way in through as well, though. Our last PM did political science (and law, I think), and our current is a businessman. I also know someone studying law who claims it's pretty liberal, but that could just be here.

Anyway, if pol sci can get liberals into politics, and you have to study law or be a very successful businessman to be a politician otherwise, that's the same dangerous future.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Can someone tell Tucker Carlson's hair it's not 1987 at the country club?

I just still can't get over my prejudice of those haircuts.


----------



## Reaper




----------



## virus21




----------



## Stinger Fan

Kathleen Wynne Ontario Premier went to a Mosque to talk about tolerance and was subsequently put into a corner lol


----------



## virus21

Stinger Fan said:


> Kathleen Wynne Ontario Premier went to a Mosque to talk about tolerance and was subsequently put into a corner lol


And Trudeau will say nothing about it


----------



## Reaper

Stinger Fan said:


> Kathleen Wynne Ontario Premier went to a Mosque to talk about tolerance and was subsequently put into a corner lol


Clenched toes, clasped hands. 

This woman is scared out of her mind. 

This bullshit pandering needs to stop. Islam and Muslims don't give a shit about women. They need to figure this out.

It would do well for these idiot libtards to remember that they were the ones that fought for Rosa Parks to not been forced to sit in the back of the bus. ANd now their descendants are gladly shaming themselves in corners and under hijabs under the guise of "equality". No you stupid cunts. This is not equality. This is degrading yourselves and shitting on the struggles of hundreds of millions of muslim women who are oppressed by a massive death cult.


----------



## Oxidamus

When politicians come to my suburb I want to see them dress in sun-damaged second hand rags like the poor people. :trump2


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Stinger Fan said:


> Kathleen Wynne Ontario Premier went to a Mosque to talk about tolerance and was subsequently put into a corner lol


Nobody puts Baby in a corner... oh... guess they do.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Miss Sally

While not a fan of PewDiePie as I think playing copyrighted content like video games and making money off it is stupid but he's been labeled a Nazi for a satirical video and for showing how crazy some people are and what they'll do for money.

Ethan covers this pretty well and the video is worth a watch. What's interesting is you have Huffpro and several other news outlets including the wall street journal using edited clips from his videos to prove their point. What they don't show is the context.

This doesn't surprise me and if you like this clown or not, it doesn't matter. The media have edited videos to purposely make a story. The responsibility of the media is pretty much nonexistent at this point and that's scary. We seen this with Milo and them outright lying about him in articles and headlines and getting blasted for lying yet the media simply doesn't care. They have no burden on them to provide any sort of truth. This should not let come to pass, if the media isn't held accountable for misleading people and outright lies then they could cause vast amounts of harm with misinformation, lies and out right hiding the truth. The media has been hijacked by people with personal agendas who use their platform to further said agendas regardless or cost.

Targeting Pew isn't surprising, Youtube has been trying to silence content creators it doesn't like and hate Pew's popularity as the company wishes to control who is popular and what's popular. Look no further than "controversial" content creators who constantly are slapped with copyright nonsense when law allows for parody use or for discussion. Meanwhile dopey vloggers can post copyrighted material in full and get no such actions against them. This isn't new much like Twitter with Milo, banning him for no real reason while Leslie Jones with her racist comments is allowed to stay.

The media is clearly a monster with no regard for anyone and needs to be wrangled before total censorship is tried to be put into place.


----------



## Reaper

virus21 said:


>


This is being aptly called a "Walk of Shame". 










This is Sweden's Feminist Government in Iran where instead of opposing a barbaric, sexist law, they decide that it's ok to support it as a secular state.


----------



## TripleG

So AVGN, JonTron, and now PewDiePie. Why are all the video game reviewers/lets players being called out for this? 

Careful! If you review video games, you are probably a racist, sexist, homophobic, Islamophobic, white privileged, systemically favored Nazi!


----------



## Miss Sally

TripleG said:


> So AVGN, JonTron, and now PewDiePie. Why are all the video game reviewers/lets players being called out for this?
> 
> Careful! If you review video games, you are probably a racist, sexist, homophobic, Islamophobic, white privileged, systemically favored Nazi!


I don't watch those guys but from everything I've read and people I've talked to that it's all bullshit. I did bring out that Youtube has been going after really popular youtubers trying to push their own. Like i said in my previous post that it's stuff taken out of context or overblown or outright lies and people accepting it as true. It's a really scary thing to see.




RipNTear said:


> This is being aptly called a "Walk of Shame".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Sweden's Feminist Government in Iran where instead of opposing a barbaric, sexist law, they decide that it's ok to support it as a secular state.


If you've noticed that the Governments with Feminists views and agendas tend to be the ones with issues regarding the mistreatment of women. Look at the bullshit sentences handed out for rape in Sweden, might as well blame the victim. You'd think that they would be harsh on women abusers but they're not, they're completely limp wristed on it.

My guess is these women are either the battered women types or the stupid sheltered naive middle class types who make excuses for female abuse and thinking they can change these men with love/understanding, while chastising minor male misbehavior as problematic. You don't become Europe's rape capital for no reason, considering how the Government there controls their media it could even be worse than we can imagine.


----------



## Reaper

TripleG said:


> So AVGN, JonTron, and now PewDiePie. Why are all the video game reviewers/lets players being called out for this?
> 
> Careful! If you review video games, you are probably a racist, sexist, homophobic, Islamophobic, white privileged, systemically favored Nazi!


Not if you review the sexism, racism and homophobia in those games. Then you're a national treasure and hero :mj


----------



## Oxidamus

@Miss Sally
I think your hate towards YouTube is misplaced. They aren't in control of how copyright works. Years ago they had to come to a legal compromise regarding how copyright claims could be made, and unfortunately that system is rife for abuse, probably because at the time of the creation, no one really expected YouTube to become such a huge thing. That being said they could definitely manage it a bit better but it's not YouTube who is choosing who gets copyrighted or not. They do pick and choose who is on the trending tab these days, but who the hell uses that? :lmao


----------



## Stinger Fan

> *Black Woman Tells White Woman That Wearing A Turban Is Racist. The White Woman Has Cancer.*
> 
> A White Brazilian 19-year-old, bald from the chemotherapy used to fight her cancer, was slammed for wearing turbans to cover her head, accused of cultural appropriation.
> 
> After Thuaune Cordeiro posted pictures on Facebook of herself wearing a turban, for wearing a turban to conceal her baldness, she was criticized because most turban-wearers in Brazil are black. Cordeiro recounted an incident on her Facebook page in which a black woman accosted her on the street
> 
> "_I’ll explain what happened yesterday so you know why I’m so angry with this whole cultural appropriation thing. I was at the station with this pretty turban, feeling like a diva. And I started to notice that there were a lot of black women around, beautiful by the way, who were looking at me funny, like “look over there the little white girl appropriating our culture.” Anyways, one of them came over to tell me I shouldn’t use a turban because I’m white. I took off the turban and said “are you seeing this bald head, this is called cancer, so I use what I want! Bye.” I grabbed my turban and walked off leaving her in shock #EverybodyWearsTurbans_"












http://www.dailywire.com/news/13523/black-woman-tells-white-woman-wearing-turban-hank-berrien#


----------



## virus21

RipNTear said:


> This is being aptly called a "Walk of Shame".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Sweden's Feminist Government in Iran where instead of opposing a barbaric, sexist law, they decide that it's ok to support it as a secular state.


And there is a reason Sweden might be heading towards a civil war.


----------



## MrMister

Feminism hasn't done much right in recent years. Do the people the make these memes intentionally not use the right words like "you're"?

It is pretty fucking crazy to talk patriarchy then somehow pretend Islam doesn't totally degrade women.


----------



## birthday_massacre

MrMister said:


> Feminism hasn't done much right in recent years. Do the people the make these memes intentionally not use the right words like "you're"?
> 
> It is pretty fucking crazy to talk patriarchy then somehow pretend Islam doesn't totally degrade women.


Christianity degrades women too, so let's stop acting like Islam is the only religion that does.


----------



## virus21

MrMister said:


> Feminism hasn't done much right in recent years. Do the people the make these memes intentionally not use the right words like "you're"?
> 
> It is pretty fucking crazy to talk patriarchy then somehow pretend Islam doesn't totally degrade women.


I always seem to use the wrong version of you're for some reason. But yeah, its a load of crap that Feminists not only ignore Islam's abuse of women, but at some level, support it.


----------



## MrMister

birthday_massacre said:


> Christianity degrades women too, so let's stop acting like Islam is the only religion that does.


Christianity has very well known major issues with it for sure. 

However notice how there are memes regarding feminists and Islam in this thread? That's why I'm talking about Islam.


----------



## birthday_massacre

MrMister said:


> Christianity has very well known major issues with it for sure.
> 
> However notice how there are memes regarding feminists and Islam in this thread? That's why I'm talking about Islam.


And that is the problem, people on this board only bash Islam, but ignore all the stuff Christianity does and how hypocritical they are. 

There are way more Christian feminist than there are Islamic feminist but you never see any of those memes.


----------



## CamillePunk

birthday_massacre said:


> And that is the problem, people on this board only bash Islam, but ignore all the stuff Christianity does and how hypocritical they are.
> 
> There are way more Christian feminist than there are Islamic feminist but you never see any of those memes.


Feel free to find and post examples.


----------



## birthday_massacre

CamillePunk said:


> Feel free to find and post examples.


I'm all set with posting childish stupid memes. It just gets old seeing them.


----------



## 3MB4Life

birthday_massacre said:


> Christianity degrades women too, so let's stop acting like Islam is the only religion that does.


Wow, I didn't even know there were Christian countries where women are stoned for being raped. So in the Vatican, women can't leave the house without a man, right?

Acting like Christianity nowadays has the same influence as Islam and the oppression of women by Christians is as severe as the oppression of women by Muslims is disingenuous at best.


----------



## MrMister

What is also disingenuous is that Christianity gets shit on hard by a ton of people. This is widely known too.


----------



## CamillePunk

birthday_massacre said:


> I'm all set with posting childish stupid memes. It just gets old seeing them.


Who said it had to be memes? You're saying all these examples of Christian oppression of women are going ignored. So bring them into the discussion.


----------



## birthday_massacre

3MB4Life said:


> Wow, I didn't even know there were Christian countries where women are stoned for being raped. So in the Vatican, women can't leave the house without a man, right?
> 
> Acting like Christianity nowadays has the same influence as Islam and the oppression of women by Christians is as severe as the oppression of women by Muslims is disingenuous at best.


Yet in America some Christians want to force women who get pregnant to have the baby or some want women that have abortions be forced to bury the child. Or how some Christians in the US want to make laws so they don't have to hire or serve gays because on their religion and want to prevent them from being able to get married again. Not to mention how some Christians in the US kick out their kids from their house when they find out they are gay or want them to get gay conversion therapy. Lets not forget all the child abuse in the catholic church by priests and how its covered up. 

And that is in the US. Don't act like Christianity is all innocent.


----------



## Miss Sally

birthday_massacre said:


> Yet in America some Christians want to force women who get pregnant to have the baby or some want women that have abortions be forced to bury the child. Or how some Christians in the US want to make laws so they don't have to hire or serve gays because on their religion and want to prevent them from being able to get married again. Not to mention how some Christians in the US kick out their kids from their house when they find out they are gay or want them to get gay conversion therapy. Lets not forget all the child abuse in the catholic church by priests and how its covered up.
> 
> And that is in the US. Don't act like Christianity is all innocent.


Let me know when those laws pass and when the whole country practices it, like you know most Middle Eastern countries do. I'll be waiting!


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Christianity already gets crapped on and rightfully so. It's been getting crapped on very hard by the very same people who would defend Islam and call Islamic culture's treatment of women "simply a product of their culture" that shouldn't be infringed upon. Those same people, instead of criticizing Islam just as much as they do Christianity, would rather deflect an attack on Islam and instead attack Christianity for doing the same thing, despite Christianity having already been attacked in the mainstream media justly (yet when one attacks Islam, they are called an Islamophobe).

I have no love for the Abrahamic religions, so I will attack all of 'em as I feel they need to be attacked when they infringe upon another person's well being.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Miss Sally said:


> Let me know when those laws pass and when the whole country practices it, like you know most Middle Eastern countries do. I'll be waiting!


Gay marriage was already banned forever in the US until just a few years ago. And Christians are already trying to undo it.

States are already making abortion super difficult to get in super Christian states. 

Are you going to act like they are not trying to pass these laws?

Pence is VP you don't think he is going to push for the religious freedom restoration act for the whole country


----------



## birthday_massacre

Oda Nobunaga said:


> Christianity already gets crapped on and rightfully so. It's been getting crapped on very hard by the very same people who would defend Islam and call Islamic culture's treatment of women "simply a product of their culture" that shouldn't be infringed upon. Those same people, instead of criticizing Islam just as much as they do Christianity, would rather deflect an attack on Islam and instead attack Christianity for doing the same thing, despite Christianity having already been attacked in the mainstream media justly (yet when one attacks Islam, they are called an Islamophobe).
> 
> I have no love for the Abrahamic religions, so I will attack all of 'em as I feel they need to be attacked when they infringe upon another person's well being.


People get attacked for being Islamophobe saying all Muslims coming into the country should be banned based on what some of the extremist. Or when they see a person they think is Muslim on the street and attack them for Islam. The problem is most people are not attacking the religion they are attacking the people of that region who condemn the extremist.


----------



## Miss Sally

birthday_massacre said:


> Gay marriage was already banned forever in the US until just a few years ago. And Christians are already trying to undo it.
> 
> States are already making abortion super difficult to get in super Christian states.
> 
> Are you going to act like they are not trying to pass these laws?
> 
> Pence is VP you don't think he is going to push for the religious freedom restoration act for the whole country


Come on BM, Gay Marriage is new for everyone and in some states it was allowed. Let's not pretend like the US was like the last to legalize it. How many Muslim ran countries have states or anything within those countries that allow gay marriage?

Abortion is a touchy subject even for non-religious people, again how many Muslim ran countries allow abortion?

There are people trying to decriminalize diddling kids because they consider it a sexuality, not a disease. That doesn't mean because some people want this that the entire US is made up of child fuckers, though I will tell you of a certain culture that's okay with it and a certain Religious founder who had a 9 year old wife!

Guys like Pence will always be around and they'll always be fought. In Muslim countries it's ran by guys worse than Pence and nobody fights them.

This whole Christianity thing to Islam isn't comparable and you know it. If you can bash Christians so easily why do you get cold feet about Islam?


----------



## CamillePunk

birthday_massacre said:


> Yet in America some Christians want to force women who get pregnant to have the baby or some want women that have abortions be forced to bury the child. Or how some Christians in the US want to make laws so they don't have to hire or serve gays because on their religion and want to prevent them from being able to get married again. Not to mention how some Christians in the US kick out their kids from their house when they find out they are gay or want them to get gay conversion therapy. Lets not forget all the child abuse in the catholic church by priests and how its covered up.
> 
> And that is in the US. Don't act like Christianity is all innocent.


"Some Christians want" =/= women currently being oppressed by Christianity.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Miss Sally said:


> Come on BM, Gay Marriage is new for everyone and in some states it was allowed. Let's not pretend like the US was like the last to legalize it. How many Muslim ran countries have states or anything within those countries that allow gay marriage?
> 
> Abortion is a touchy subject even for non-religious people, again how many Muslim ran countries allow abortion?
> 
> There are people trying to decriminalize diddling kids because they consider it a sexuality, not a disease. That doesn't mean because some people want this that the entire US is made up of child fuckers, though I will tell you of a certain culture that's okay with it and a certain Religious founder who had a 9 year old wife!
> 
> Guys like Pence will always be around and they'll always be fought. In Muslim countries it's ran by guys worse than Pence and nobody fights them.
> 
> This whole Christianity thing to Islam isn't comparable and you know it. If you can bash Christians so easily why do you get cold feet about Islam?


yes in SOME states it was allowed but before 2003 it was not allowed in any states, and there were still 13 states before it was passed for the whole country had gay marriage still banned. All those 13 states were mostly super Christian. 

Forcing a woman to carry a child that hose does not want is not moral.

the catholic church covers up the abuse and moves the priests around to different churches so they can keep abusing the kids 

Pence is now the VP and he writes some of Trumps EO like a lot of Trumps cabinet does. Yes people fight him but a lot of Christians and their states agree with him. Just look at all the red Christian states against gays.


I don't get any cold feet about bashing Islam, its a terrible religion just like Christianity. All religion needs to die and the world would be better off.

I just think its funny how people on this board are so quick to bash women who are Muslim and give them shit because of what the Koran says and how the religion treats them but yet ignore Christianity and what the bible says about women and how women have been treated by Christianity.


----------



## 3MB4Life

birthday_massacre said:


> Yet in America some Christians want to force women who get pregnant to have the baby or some want women that have abortions be forced to bury the child. Or how some Christians in the US want to make laws so they don't have to hire or serve gays because on their religion and want to prevent them from being able to get married again. Not to mention how some Christians in the US kick out their kids from their house when they find out they are gay or want them to get gay conversion therapy. Lets not forget all the child abuse in the catholic church by priests and how its covered up.
> 
> And that is in the US. Don't act like Christianity is all innocent.


"Some Christians want"... does that equal actual, quantifiable systematic oppression to you? That's a fucking reach and a half. You do realise all the stuff you just condemned Christianity for are prevalent in Muslim societies to a much more severe degree? When this stuffs happening across entire nations, you're getting pissed off about "some Christians."

I'm gonna take the views of the majority of Muslims on the planet and the actual laws in Muslim countries than the rhetoric of the minority of hard-line Christians in the US and potential posings you came out with.

Gays in the US can't buy a cake from a certain bakery, well thank Allah they aren't in Saudi or else they'd be getting flung in jail (or off a roof if the police don't get to them first.) What's that, women might find it harder to get an abortion in the US, well go to Qatar. They won't give you one unless you're actually going to die. Yeah, Christianity has it's problems but it's way less prevalent and way less severe. Stop with your virtue signaling bullshit and actually look at the bigger issue. I care more that gay people are being arrested and executed in the Middle East than that some guy in Kalamazoo can't make an old Christian women bake him a cake. Get some fucking perspective.


----------



## virus21




----------



## birthday_massacre

3MB4Life said:


> *"Some Christians want"... does that equal actual, quantifiable systematic oppression to you? *That's a fucking reach and a half. You do realise all the stuff you just condemned Christianity for are prevalent in Muslim societies to a much more severe degree? When this stuffs happening across entire nations, you're getting pissed off about "some Christians."
> 
> I'm gonna take the views of the majority of Muslims on the planet and the actual laws in Muslim countries than the rhetoric of the minority of hard-line Christians in the US and potential posings you came out with.
> 
> Gays in the US can't buy a cake from a certain bakery, well thank Allah they aren't in Saudi or else they'd be getting flung in jail (or off a roof if the police don't get to them first.) What's that, women might find it harder to get an abortion in the US, well go to Qatar. They won't give you one unless you're actually going to die. Yeah, Christianity has it's problems but it's way less prevalent and way less severe. Stop with your virtue signaling bullshit and actually look at the bigger issue. I care more that gay people are being arrested and executed in the Middle East than that some guy in Kalamazoo can't make an old Christian women bake him a cake. Get some fucking perspective.


it is when those Christians are trying to make laws to oppress women and gays. How is that a reach? If they are allowed to oppress gays and women again by making lawas against them it will be exacgtly like in those Muslim countries with their laws.

Also in the bible it says that gays should be stoned to death. 

Not sure why you can't care about the issues equally but of course that would just go against your narrative.


----------



## TripleG

No religion should be free of criticism, and I am saying that as someone born and raised Catholic. Religions are based on beliefs and ideas, and those should always be up for debate, question, and discussion. 

So the whole "Its OK to bash Christianity, but you're a racist if you bash Islam" is stupid to me because Islam isn't a race, its an ideology. I mean I could be Islamic if I wanted to be and any faith is completely up for all the things I've already discussed and the line of thinking that the PCers go by most of the time really bothers me. 

I mean Bill Maher is a liberal hero when he goes after Christianity, but a hatemonger when he goes after Islam. My question is, what's the difference? Dude is an Atheist, so why wouldn't he criticize all organized religions? Why is it okay for him to only attack some religions? I don't get it.


----------



## 3MB4Life

birthday_massacre said:


> it is when those Christians are trying to make laws to oppress women and gays. How is that a reach? If they are allowed to oppress gays and women again by making lawas against them it will be exacgtly like in those Muslim countries with their laws.
> 
> Also in the bible it says that gays should be stoned to death.
> 
> Not sure why you can't care about the issues equally but of course that would just go against your narrative.


"trying"... again, this is not current, gays and women are not currently being oppressed and persecuted by Christianity en masse in the same way as Islam. Some Christians want to do this shit yet people are fighting them all the way on it, in the government and in the public sphere. Is that happening in the Muslim world? No. Does hard-line Christianity have the same influence in the Western world as Islam does in the Middle East? No. Stop reaching.

Those laws will not make the US "just like the Middle East." That's one of the dumbest things I've ever seen posted on this site. Even if all the stuff you posted happened, homosexuality would still be legal, women would be allowed to leave the house without a man present and women won't be killed for being raped in the US. That's leaving out the multitude of ways many minorities are discriminated against BY LAW in the Middle East right now. Can you have one discussion without misrepresenting something or over-exaggerating?

And do you know the kind of people who follow the words of the Bible? The Westboro Baptist Church. Also known as one of the most hated religious groups in the western world behind ISIS. You know where gay people actually still can get stoned to death? I'll let you guess.

I don't care about both issues equally because they aren't equal. People currently being oppressed is not the same as people potentially maybe being oppressed at some point if this stuff that could happen does happen in the future. Is that not clear to you?


----------



## Reaper

birthday_massacre said:


> it is when those Christians are trying to make laws to oppress women and gays. How is that a reach? If they are allowed to oppress gays and women again by making lawas against them it will be exacgtly like in those Muslim countries with their laws.
> 
> Also in the bible it says that gays should be stoned to death.


When you look at a car and an elephant do you think they're both the same thing considering that they both have trunks? Do you think that apples and oranges are the same thing because they're fruit? 

I'm genuinely curious because you seem almost incapable of understanding difference and think two things are the same based on highly selective criteria.


----------



## virus21

TripleG said:


> I mean Bill Maher is a liberal hero when he goes after Christianity, but a hatemonger when he goes after Islam. My question is, what's the difference? Dude is an Atheist, so why wouldn't he criticize all organized religions? Why is it okay for him to only attack some religions? I don't get it.


Because Christianity is a white persons religion and Islam isn't?


----------



## MrMister

There is political opposition to all of Christianity's worst aspects in the United States.

You can't say that same thing in places like Iran or Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Reaper

MrMister said:


> There is political opposition to all of Christianity's worst aspects.
> 
> You can't say that same thing in places like Iran or Saudi Arabia.


A Pakistani court (which is supposed to be secular but it isn't because Shariah Law supersedes any secular law) just tried to ban Valentine's Day celebrations because it has nothing to do with Islam. 

Sure, they can't enforce these bullshit laws, but they actually pass legislation which then gets overlooked. 

I wonder if there's any court in America that'll try to ban celebrating Eid for Muslims because it has nothing to do with Christianity :lmao 

The fact that it's an unthinkable speaks volumes of the amount of difference there is between Christians and Muslims. And I'm not even going to bring in things like 1000's of people currently rotting in Pakistani jails for being raped, or charged with Blasphemy. Is there even a single prisoner on death row in any Christian country for saying bad things about Jesus?


----------



## birthday_massacre

RipNTear said:


> When you look at a car and an elephant do you think they're both the same thing considering that they both have trunks? Do you think that apples and oranges are the same thing because they're fruit?
> 
> I'm genuinely curious because you seem almost incapable of understanding difference and think two things are the same based on highly selective criteria.


Your analogy is laughably bad. Christianity and Islam are both religions, a car and an elephant are not both vehicles or both animals. 

Christianity to Islam is apples to apples.




TripleG said:


> No religion should be free of criticism, and I am saying that as someone born and raised Catholic. Religions are based on beliefs and ideas, and those should always be up for debate, question, and discussion.
> 
> So the whole "Its OK to bash Christianity, but you're a racist if you bash Islam" is stupid to me because Islam isn't a race, its an ideology. I mean I could be Islamic if I wanted to be and any faith is completely up for all the things I've already discussed and the line of thinking that the PCers go by most of the time really bothers me.
> 
> I mean Bill Maher is a liberal hero when he goes after Christianity, but a hatemonger when he goes after Islam. My question is, what's the difference? Dude is an Atheist, so why wouldn't he criticize all organized religions? Why is it okay for him to only attack some religions? I don't get it.


It's not racist to bash Islam, that is not what people are doing , people are banning and bashing all Muslims because of Islam even the ones that are against the bad parts, that is what is "racist".


----------



## Oxidamus

virus21 said:


>


fpalm

Maybe it's intentional but these kinds of shows always get the dumbest "activists" on. Is it because they're outspoken? Willing to be on the show? Or is it because they're complete idiots and the media want to use that fact against them?


----------



## Reaper

birthday_massacre said:


> Christianity to Islam is apples to apples.


^Quoted so that people remember that this is how BM and the majority of leftists see the world. This is a direct result of them not knowing nor wanting to know just how different Christianity and Islam and Christians and Muslims really are. This dude has so much privilege that if he went to a village in Yemen or even in Pakistan and told a random Muslim that Christianity and Islam are the same, he'd get beaten up for making that comparison. Might even get tossed in jail for blasphemy. But he can make this statement in a Christian nation no matter where he is because no christians are gonna come to chop off his head. This fearlessness to say they're both the same is the kind of privilege western atheists enjoy without even realizing it. 

The problem here isn't that there's a lack of knowledge. That's just one part of the problem. The real problem here is the blatant arrogance of not wanting to learn more or even pay attention to all the differences people continue to highlight. Even if you present a hundred thousand differences, this guy will simply shut his ears and crap all over the chessboard. 

He's essentially the atheist version of a creationist.


----------



## virus21

Oxi X.O. said:


> fpalm
> 
> Maybe it's intentional but these kinds of shows always get the dumbest "activists" on. Is it because they're outspoken? Willing to be on the show? Or is it because they're complete idiots and the media want to use that fact against them?


I'll say complete idiots.


----------



## birthday_massacre

RipNTear said:


> ^Quoted so that people remember that this is how BM and the majority of leftists see the world. This is a direct result of them not knowing nor wanting to know just how different Christianity and Islam and Christians and Muslims really are.
> 
> The problem here isn't that there's a lack of knowledge. That's just one part of the problem. The real problem here is the blatant arrogance of not wanting to learn more or even pay attention to all the differences people continue to highlight. Even if you present a hundred thousand differences, this guy will simply shut his ears and crap all over the chessboard.
> 
> He's essentially the atheist version of a creationist.


They are both religions and both have extremist, both also have a lot of fucked up things in their holy books. OH yeah but its apples and oranges. NIce projection on your part with everything else.

Also
http://www.rawstory.com/2014/12/ari...stmas-if-all-gays-are-killed-as-god-commands/

Baptist pastor in Tempe, Arizona called for the mass extermination of LGBT people on Sunday in a sermon entitled “AIDS: The Judgement of God.”

Lets not forget how Christians like to bomb abortion clinics, and one even killed an abortion dr.


----------



## CamillePunk

Milo will be on Bill Maher:

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/hbos-bill-maher-books-milo-yiannopoulos-as-guest-976373


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

birthday_massacre said:


> They are both religions and both have extremist, both also have a lot of fucked up things in their holy books. OH yeah but its apples and oranges. NIce projection on your part with everything else.
> 
> Also
> http://www.rawstory.com/2014/12/ari...stmas-if-all-gays-are-killed-as-god-commands/
> 
> Baptist pastor in Tempe, Arizona called for the mass extermination of LGBT people on Sunday in a sermon entitled “AIDS: The Judgement of God.”
> 
> Lets not forget how Christians like to bomb abortion clinics, and one even killed an abortion dr.


Still waiting BM, still waiting. 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anyth...ectness-gone-mad-thread-172.html#post65631714


----------



## Miss Sally

The reaching for trying to compare Christianity to Islam is reaching Stretch Armstrong levels.

A few people in the US calling for gays to die isn't equal to Muslim countries who actually execute gay people. Seriously, all you're doing is pretty much pissing on the gay people who died in Muslim countries which is sanctioned by their laws and Religion by saying that a few hate preachers saying gays should die is the same thing. It's pretty repulsive and completely not progressive, you cannot be a progressive if you defend a backwards Religion and make false comparisons just to push your own personal agenda.


----------



## Oxidamus

Odd that liberals who claim people shouldn't judge Islam based off of the extremist minority will then judge Christianity off of the extremist minority. :hmm


----------



## Reaper

Miss Sally said:


> The media is clearly a monster with no regard for anyone and needs to be wrangled before total censorship is tried to be put into place.







You'll be interested in this.


----------



## 3MB4Life

birthday_massacre said:


> They are both religions and both have extremist, both also have a lot of fucked up things in their holy books. OH yeah but its apples and oranges. NIce projection on your part with everything else.
> 
> Also
> http://www.rawstory.com/2014/12/ari...stmas-if-all-gays-are-killed-as-god-commands/
> 
> Baptist pastor in Tempe, Arizona called for the mass extermination of LGBT people on Sunday in a sermon entitled “AIDS: The Judgement of God.”
> 
> Lets not forget how Christians like to bomb abortion clinics, and one even killed an abortion dr.


Christian extremists believe in making homosexuality illegal. Moderate Muslims believe in keeping homosexuality illegal. There's your difference. Hardline Christians don't think women are equal. Moderate Muslims don't think women are equal. There's another. Your average Muslim in the Middle East is so vastly different to the average Christian in the US, it's unreal. That baptist pastor, who is considered an extremist by western standards, holds the same values on LGBT people as 70% of the people you'd find in a market in the middle of Islamabad on a Sunday morning. It is not even remotely the same thing.


----------



## Reaper

3MB4Life said:


> 70% of the people you'd find in a market in the middle of Islamabad on a Sunday morning. It is not even remotely the same thing.


Correction: We have actual stats confirm that that number is actually 90%.


----------



## Kabraxal

My two cents:

Christianity and Islam are apples to apples comparison........ only if you say the Christianity of centuries ago compared to the state of Islam today. Islam really needs its reformations and a period of enlightenment that turn its extremists into laughing stocks and makes the teachings far more allegorical and individualistic. Christianity has evolved because the people, or at least a vast majority, discarded the worst tenants and molded the religion into a more modern context.


----------



## Reaper

Kabraxal said:


> My two cents:
> 
> Christianity and Islam are apples to apples comparison........ only if you say the Christianity of centuries ago compared to the state of Islam today. Islam really needs its reformations and a period of enlightenment that turn its extremists into laughing stocks and makes the teachings far more allegorical and individualistic. Christianity has evolved because the people, or at least a vast majority, discarded the worst tenants and molded the religion into a more modern context.


The big difference is that Islam is designed to make it resistant to reformation unlike Christianity because Mohammad himself was a warrior whereas Jesus was a man of peace. So in order to eradicate war and murder in Christianity as part of its religion, you can claim that "Well, this isn't what Jesus would do as Jesus himself never murdered" whereas in Islam, Mohammad himself married a pedophile, he himself had slaves, he himself had a child through a slave, he himself allowed the slaughter of Jews, he himself was a warrior who fought in battle, he himself led raids of Quraysh caravans. He gave muslims explicit instructions on stoning. He personally ordered the hand of a woman to be cut for stealing. etc etc :draper2

He's the ultimate ISIS type jihadist himself so that makes it next to impossible to "reform" Islam. ISIS aren't some "extremists" that are twisting the religion. They are doing EXACTLY what Mohammad would have done and actually did do.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Supermodel and top-tier waifu Karlie Kloss was forced to apologize for a recent Vogue spread. I will post the image here, and let you guess what the root of the controversy is.



Spoiler: Trigger Warning


----------



## Kabraxal

RipNTear said:


> The big difference is that Islam is designed to make it resistant to reformation unlike Christianity because Mohammad himself was a warrior whereas Jesus was a man of peace. So in order to eradicate war and murder in Christianity as part of its religion, you can claim that "Well, this isn't what Jesus would do as Jesus himself never murdered" whereas in Islam, Mohammad himself married a pedophile, he himself had slaves, he himself had a child through a slave, he himself allowed the slaughter of Jews, he himself was a warrior who fought in battle, he himself led raids of Quraysh caravans. He gave muslims explicit instructions on stoning. He personally ordered the hand of a woman to be cut for stealing. etc etc :draper2
> 
> He's the ultimate ISIS type jihadist himself so that makes it next to impossible to "reform" Islam.


Actually, what makes it easier for Christians is that the tonal shift from the Old Testament and New Testament make it slightly easier to pick and choose. Though even then, the literal book itself is very rigid and resistant to reformation as well. It just happens the Western pathos changed so radically with the enlightments and Renaissance that it became a choice of keeping the religion in any way or letting it go completely. Very few could maintain a strict adherence to the Bible so it became acceptable to make Christianity a more personalised experience again.

Islam hasn't had that catalyst... but then the middle east has been constantly trapped in a state of near constant warfare for its entire history. Let's not kid ourselves about Christianity... if it hadn't spread to Europe then the US, it never would have evolved once those regions experienced golden ages of relative peace and surges in art, literature, and science. It would have been prisoner to the hard edged, blood tinged perceptions caused by war, suffering, and death that has never loosened its grip on the Middle East. It had one chance really... and naturally Christians did have to be the one fuck up in that equation and eliminated the one power in the MIddle East that was trying to build a more secular, enlightened base. Fucking crusades.


----------



## Reaper

Kabraxal said:


> Islam hasn't had that catalyst... *but then the middle east has been constantly trapped in a state of near constant warfare for its entire history.* Let's not kid ourselves about Christianity... if it hadn't spread to Europe then the US, it never would have evolved once those regions experienced golden ages of relative peace and surges in art, literature, and science. It would have been prisoner to the hard edged, blood tinged perceptions caused by war, suffering, and death that has never loosened its grip on the Middle East. It had one chance really... and naturally Christians did have to be the one fuck up in that equation and eliminated the one power in the MIddle East that was trying to build a more secular, enlightened base. Fucking crusades.


Yeah and Islam is to blame for that though. Muslims simply cannot exist in peace with their neighbors because it isn't allowed. The only people Islam is allowed to get along with are people who accept Muslim dominion over them. It's part of their texts and also their governance. :lol BTW, there is a vast amount of anti-Crusade propaganda that you'll have to sift through and go into some deep study of what muslim countries back then were really like in order to undertand why your claim that the Crusades caused Muslims to skip the enlightenment is just flawed. It's also been several hundred years since the Crusades and if there wasn't anything inherently wrong with Islam, Muslim countries would have started secularising by now. The Quran+Hadith combo makes it impossible to have any concept of individual liberties because in Islam there is really no room for any such thing at all. Islam is a full fledged socialist religion which does not even understand the concept of individual liberty at all. 

Islam simply cannot be secular. It hates secularists and is completely resistant to secularism because you cannot have a muslim society without shariah and Allah and his instructions have to be built into the society. It will always have this pull/push where some muslims will get liberated and try to build a secular society, but then a secular society is anti-Islamic therefore the other factions will always fight back in order to have Islamic jurisprudence over everything.


----------



## DesolationRow

@RipNTear is right.

The majority of Muslims are just fine people, but Islam and Christianity are not analogous.

Christianity, as a religion, was supported philosophically and intellectually, as well as simply pragmatically, by three legs, as it were, of the Christian stool: 

The mysticism of Judaism, out of which the faith originated;

The philosophical yearning and questioning and inquiry of the Greek tradition;

The order--and thus a considerable dosage of practical realism in life--of Rome.

If you are a genuinely faithful Christian, then you must surely believe that the religion was indeed of divine origin for it appeared on the historical scene at just the perfect moment by which it could later synthesize these three disparate traditions, as later recounted by St. Paul, Tertullian, Cyprian, Augustine, and so many others. (My senior thesis was actually about Tertullian's question, "What has Athens to do with Jerusalem?" and the Gnostic and anti-Gnostic traditions.) 

As Saint Thomas Aquinas noted with some ruefulness, just when Christianity was at its greatest risk of being supplanted or demographically annihilated in Europe, figures such as Charles Martel took up the sword to defend the continent against the unyielding Islamic invasion of the eighth century A.D. And when Western Europe required a greater expansion of order in the wake of the disunion and breaking apart of Christianity, with only one mainstream Christian tribe on the entire continent of Europe in the Franks, following the work of Patrick and Augustine whose work as missionaries was indispensable in making Christianity a major success on the British Isles, that Frankish chieftain Chlothar II kept the church as a close ally, and finally Charlemagne's ascension following the rule of pagans and Arians all about that area. Charlemagne was able to unite with Christian Saxons and Slavs to viciously crush rebellions such as the Engrian rebellion of 796. 

Whether one considers himself a Christian or not, the religion's impact upon and role in shaping Western civilization since the time of antiquity cannot be overstated. Taking an entirely pragmatic view of the religion, it would not be ill-advised to suggest that Aristotelian logistics serve as a sort of "pre-Christianity Christianity" for their great overlapping similarities as married to Stoical insight. It is not for nothing, ha, that Aquinas simply refers to Aristotle as "The Philosopher." The enlightened Christian recognizes his pagan forebears as practically as Christian as he himself but for the lack of revelation. 

Islam is an altogether different matter, and while I continue to see one statement after another suggesting that the religion need only marinate for a few more centuries so that a reformation may take place, Islam holds no avenues by which such a reformation may occur. The splintering within Islam due to quirks in history makes Islam more analogous, if anything, to Judaism, and they are both potent Middle Eastern religions held by ruthless Semitic groups of people. Whereas Judaism was to keep to itself but if threatened brutally repel enemies, Islam has been violently expansionist since its earliest days. Charlemagne expanded the Christian church by the sword when Christianity on the continent was arguably at its weakest and most vulnerable and his methods were almost always vicious, and too many millions have performed stunning misdeeds, thievery, murder, rape, et. al. in the name of Christianity, but just as with the lunatic who bombs an abortion clinic thinking he's fighting for Jesus Christ both the cynical users of the religion and the fanatics cannot credibly point to their faith's earliest history as intellectual support for their actions. 

While the Reformation and Enlightenment forever changed the role of Christianity and the church in Western civilization, both were to major degrees spurred by Christians themselves (naturally so with the Reformation) due to the greater and greater emphasis placed on individualism. Artists and sculptors began signing their name, even if the piece of art was meant to be strictly religious in nature, for instance. Protestantism with its emphasis on individuality altered medieval society to a significant degree, even where it was to one extent or another persecuted as in Catholic France. Muslims and Jainists, however, for instance, did not develop Enlightenment philosophies or democratic concepts but for what they borrowed from the West. Almost all of the major French Enlightenment luminaries were Jesuit-educated. 

The philosophy of guidance within Catholicism makes it a considerably different arena. For instance, John Paul II famously was said to have replied to Oriana Fallaci when she admitted to him that she was an atheist, "That's fine, just act like you are Christian anyway." The gulf between that sentiment and Islam cannot be overstated. (Interestingly, the Catholic Church has always seemed to allow for the greatest level of skepticism about intrinsic belief than other Christian denominations or sects. Few people ever discuss their "personal relationship with Jesus" in the Catholic Church. The majority of active Protestants, particularly Baptists and "born-again" Christians, generally interpret this to mean that the Catholic Church is dead inside. Yet the alternate and historically-based perspective on this has more to do with the point that the Catholic Church has shouldered the greatest possible burden following antiquity in the ordering of society compared to all other Christian denominations.) 

Short version: Islam and Christianity, in spite of some overlap, are more different from one another than they are alike, and the historic events of Reformation and secularization of society as demonstrated by seventeenth century Europe (much less the Europe of subsequent centuries) are not applicable to Islamic society/societies.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Kabraxal said:


> My two cents:
> 
> Christianity and Islam are apples to apples comparison........ only if you say the Christianity of centuries ago compared to the state of Islam today. Islam really needs its reformations and a period of enlightenment that turn its extremists into laughing stocks and makes the teachings far more allegorical and individualistic. Christianity has evolved because the people, or at least a vast majority, discarded the worst tenants and molded the religion into a more modern context.


Christianity only turned heel because of the Muslims invasion of Europe for 500 years, which lead to millions being killed and enslaved(including a large portion of my own people) . Europeans fought back and they are labelled the bad guys in history. Everyone starts talking about religious history at the same place and completely ignore why they started what they started. Don't get me wrong, Christians and Europeans did unjustified things that should be scrutinized, but they didn't exactly just wake up one day and decide to kill people.


----------



## Kabraxal

Stinger Fan said:


> Christianity only turned heel because of the Muslims invasion of Europe for 500 years, which lead to millions being killed and enslaved(including a large portion of my own people) . Europeans fought back and they are labelled the bad guys in history. Everyone starts talking about religious history at the same place and completely ignore why they started what they started. Don't get me wrong, Christians and Europeans did unjustified things that should be scrutinized, but they didn't exactly just wake up one day and decide to kill people.


The Crusades were a mixture of Christian idiocy and the abuse of that idiocy to obtain money and power. Let's not act like Europe was a den of virtue that was pillage and plundered by the Muslim world at that time. Europe was as much a shit hole as anyplace before, during, and even after the Crusades. Relatively peaceful and enlightened Europe (relatively peaceful because come on... this world loves war) is far younger than I think you realize.


----------



## CamillePunk

Incredible and informative post, Deso. :clap You remain a peerless scholar and seemingly limitless wellspring of knowledge on this forum. 

The Crusades in particular are widely (and wildly) distorted by fervently anti-Christian atheists, so here's a _relatively_ short video on the truth about the Crusades from an atheist philosopher, Stefan Molyneux:


----------



## 777




----------



## MillionDollarProns

Click on the Crusade video but Youtube ads know exactly what I want.


----------



## CamillePunk

Perhaps my Islam-sympathetic liberal friends will be more likely to listen to atheist left-wing hero Sam Harris on the matter:


----------



## Reaper

@DesolationRow - Fantastic post, sir. But I have to disagree with you on the politically correct statement that peaceful Muslims are the majority and not the other way around. 

The majority of muslims while won't commit the violent crimes themselves are perfectly ok with things like beheadings, stoning, capital punishment, suicide bombings, extermination of gays, pagans and apostates therefore allow violence to exist in their societies to the extent it does. Does that really make them "peaceful"?

If you're a Muslim then you have to blindly accept every single punishment prescribed in the quran (and it's full of capital punishments), and you are honor/duty bound to participate in jihad therefore you can never technically be a pacifist and a muslim at the same time.



> Fasad fil-ardh ('spreading mischief in the land'): Islam permits the death penalty for anyone who threatens to undermine authority or destabilise the state
> What constitutes the crime of 'spreading mischief in the land' is open to interpretation, but the following crimes are usually included:
> 
> Treason/apostasy (when one leaves the faith and turns against it)
> Terrorism
> Piracy of any kind
> Rape
> Adultery
> Homosexual activity


The libertarian value of "live and let live" has been expertly addressed in Islam through its calls for social justice and Shariah (which isn't as simple as saying that it's just a bunch of archaic values). The Shariah is a full legislative system that has to be integrated into the legal system of Muslim countries and has to take precedence over all jurisprudence. You simply cannot have a bunch of politicians that can claim that it's barbaric and that it no longer applies because it simply dismisses any resistance to its application by claiming itself to be divine doctrine and that anyone that wants to get rid of it is spreading fasad and needs to be murdered. This is why ministers get killed when they try to repeal things like Blasphemy Laws. 

The difference is that the American Muslim and Muslims that left their countries several generations ago were exposed to the liberal values of the West and their children became increasingly liberal and became increasingly removed from Islam so created a separate ideology from that of the core Muslim countries. What is maddening though is that that insulation because of social media and the internet is no longer possible as children who could have once been protected from the diseased corners of the quran and hadith are now fully exposed to them. America has a large muslim population on account of muslim slaves that were brought here. Their grievances are completely different and so while they spent centuries simply trying to fight for their freedom, the side-effect of that was they were never able to focus on their religion, nor truly learn about it as they were denied access to the religion when they were first brought here. The muslim descendants from that line of slaves is completely peaceful not because Islam is peaceful but because they were never exposed to the idea that they're supposed to have dominion on this earth. For them Islam became a panacea to get through the pain and torture of slavery itself. It took on a whole new meaning in those communities. 

However the rise of ISIS and Salafi Islam is bringing the old/original values of Islam back to those children as they grow up seeking to learn more about their parents religion which is the leading cause of European recruitment into ISIS. The ISIS ideology is the original Islam which is why it's so appealing to converts and third generation kids.

It is not a coincidence that all Islamist terrorist groups behave the exact same way. They're getting their code of conduct from the original hadith and the Quran.


----------



## virus21

> Students at Elizabethtown College this month are wearing white pins in the shape of puzzle pieces to remind them of their white privilege.
> 
> The campaign was launched over the weekend by the Elizabethtown College Democrats, who say it aims to make students at the small and private liberal arts college in Pennsylvania more introspective about issues of race, especially in their predominantly white region of Lancaster County.
> 
> “Discussions about race are often perceived as being only open to people of color, but I think it is just as important for white people to partake in conversations about race,” Aileen Ida, president of the College Democrats, told The College Fix via email.
> 
> Ida said white people are continually allowing for a societal system of oppression to occur unless they work against it. The white puzzle piece pin represents racial struggles of all sorts.
> 
> “No matter how accepting someone is, that doesn’t stop them from being part of a system based on centuries of inequality,” she said, adding the campaign transcends politics.
> 
> View image on Twitter
> View image on Twitter
> Follow
> Etown College Dems @EtownCollegeDem
> Take a quick glimpse of what our campaign will involve!
> 10:30 AM - 10 Feb 2017
> 19 19 Retweets 5 5 likes
> Asked if all white students are privileged, Ida responded “yes,” but clarified that she doesn’t think all whites are socioeconomically privileged. Ida declined to cite specific examples of white privilege.
> 
> She also clarified that it’s not just white students who can wear the pins, that students of all races should take part to start a campuswide discussion that crosses racial divides.
> 
> Yet, she notes most people of color already have to live with racism while white people don’t.
> 
> “I believe that this [inherent white privilege] can be seen in the day-to-day life of people of color versus the day-to-day life of white people,” Ida said. “Most people of color don’t have a choice but to consider how their race affects their life on a daily basis, this is not true for most white people.”
> 
> According to the campaign’s official Facebook page, the project is similar to one started by a Lutheran pastor who made a commitment to “wear a white puzzle piece pin every day for a year to force herself to think about her white privilege and the impact white privilege has on people of color.”
> 
> The Elizabethtown College Democrats’ effort also “forces everybody to think about racial issues people face daily,” its Facebook page states. The campaign is slated to last through the month and beyond.


http://www.thecollegefix.com/post/31183/


----------



## 777

Discovered this more recent youtuber a couple months ago. I think it's almost better that he's addressing these arguments now, in that the fervor of GG has died down and we can focus on the arguments themselves and his perspective as an actual game developer is imperative. I love his stance on gaming being the most egalitarian form of entertainment the world has ever known.


----------



## Stinger Fan

777 said:


> Discovered this more recent youtuber a couple months ago. I think it's almost better that he's addressing these arguments now, in that the fervor of GG has died down and we can focus on the arguments themselves and his perspective as an actual game developer is imperative. I love his stance on gaming being the most egalitarian form of entertainment the world has ever known.


Anita Sarkeesian lying? Ya don't say


----------



## Cooper09

virus21 said:


> http://www.thecollegefix.com/post/31183/


So basically the same thing the Nazi's did to the Jews then?


----------



## Reaper

Cooper09 said:


> So basically the same thing the Nazi's did to the Jews then?


Can we not have Nazi/Hitler/Jew comparisons on any side of the argument please.


----------



## Miss Sally

i actually don't hate Anita Sarkeesian anymore, she actually probably doesn't believe anything she says. 

There is old footage of her helping sell some nonsense on an infomercial.

After doing a little searching I found that whenever Jonathan McIntosh says something or writes an article, Anita Sarkeesian tweets the same thing and has the same points. She's simply a mouth piece or a face so to speak. There are a group of beta white males like Jonathan McIntosh who are cultist like in their Feminist ideology. Anita is simply a paid spokeswoman for this group who happen to be made up of below average looking people with loads of money. Anita is the perfect face for such an enterprise.

If you notice at her speaking events she wears an ear piece, her Feminist work has mostly gone untouched and she's had a ton of money pumped into her campaign. The problem is organizations like Time etc aren't interested in background checking anything, they just want a NOW story.


----------



## Reaper

There were similar campaigns amongst American Muslims during our election as well.

"Cultural Enrichment". Muslims are spreading ideological cancer throughout the free western world, but apparently, many westerners are ok with poisoning their own societies and it's just sad to watch.


----------



## Cooper09

RipNTear said:


> Can we not have Nazi/Hitler/Jew comparisons on any side of the argument please.


:lol :lol :lol


----------



## Reaper

Cooper09 said:


> :lol :lol :lol


I could have simply said that even as a joke your joke was completely off-base as the Jews were legally required to wear the pins and therefore even as a joke the comparison is completely invalid. 

But then that would be expecting too much from shitposters who haven't quite mastered the art of actual satire :shrug 

Oh well. Keep shitposting if that's your gimmick.


----------



## Cooper09

RipNTear said:


> I could have simply said that even as a joke your joke was completely off-base as the Jews were legally required to wear the pins and therefore even as a joke the comparison is completely invalid.
> 
> But then that would be expecting too much from shitposters who haven't quite mastered the art of actual satire :shrug
> 
> Oh well. Keep shitposting if that's your gimmick.


I was laughing at your comment not at my comment. 

I think the comparison is fair game. The Jews were made to wear a badge/pin to point out a flaw that others didn't like. Same thing is going for these people. Being white isn't a mistake, so why does it need pointing out? 

But oh well, if you feel to be overly offended by my comment that's your prerogative. I'm done.


----------



## Reaper

Cooper09 said:


> I was laughing at your comment not at my comment.
> 
> I think the comparison is fair game. The Jews were made to wear a badge/pin to point out a flaw that others didn't like. Same thing is going for these people. Being white isn't a mistake, so why does it need pointing out?
> 
> But oh well, if you feel to be overly offended by my comment that's your prerogative. I'm done.


No. The comparison is invalid because it was a legal, government sanctioned badge the Jews had to wear. It had nothing to do with self-hating Jews putting on a pin on themselves like it does in the current situation. No one is forcing any white to wear a pin. They're putting it on themselves and it is voluntary. 

And aww ... running away so soon because you think I'm offended? Do you even know how to recognize when someone is "offended"? Do you even realize that that is not an argument? 

I'm just pointing out the intellectual dishonest required to make these BS comparisons because you have to always make reaches in order to compare anything in modern society to German Nazism. There is no valid comparison that exists today. Stop reaching and bastardizing history with conflated over-exaggerations. Or pick up a history book and read something. 

It would've been better if you had admitted that you were just shitposting because now I know that you don't have the intellectual fortitude to back up a BS comparison.


----------



## MrMister

Miss Sally said:


> i actually don't hate Anita Sarkeesian anymore, she actually probably doesn't believe anything she says.


it doesn't matter if she believes what she says. it might actually be worse if she doesn't. this idiot advocates censorship. so no one should ever listen to her.


----------



## Stinger Fan

MrMister said:


> it doesn't matter if she believes what she says. it might actually be worse if she doesn't. this idiot advocates censorship. so no one should ever listen to her.







This alone should mean no one shoudl listen to her.This video hasn't nearly gotten the amount of views it deserves


----------



## Miss Sally

MrMister said:


> it doesn't matter if she believes what she says. it might actually be worse if she doesn't. this idiot advocates censorship. so no one should ever listen to her.


I agree but she's just a face, people need to attack the source. When battling a Necromancer you don't attack the minions, you kill the Necro itself! All Anita is, is a minion, Mcintosh is the brains, have to target these dorks hiding behind women and minorities.


----------



## Reaper

BDSM Burka :lmao :lmao :sodone


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/830836367064129536


----------



## MillionDollarProns

I have some odd fantasies about Anita Sarkeesian, not even going to lie. Like I want to be in my room playing Batman and sexy Catwoman shows up and I decide to have me a bit of a wank and then she comes in and tells me how I'm a shitlord gamer and starts to punish me.

Judge yourselves before judging me okay


----------



## Miss Sally

I just watched the Lauren Southern video about J.K, forgot in Harry Potter they had a barrier to keep out the normies and another barrier to keep out people they didn't like or who were a threat. J.K is such a tool.


----------



## MrMister

How is anyone a threat to a wizard? Only wizards threaten wizards. And you can't keep a wizard out of some place they want to go. they're wizards.


----------



## Reaper

Miss Sally said:


> I just watched the Lauren Southern video about J.K, forgot in Harry Potter they had a barrier to keep out the normies and another barrier to keep out people they didn't like or who were a threat. J.K is such a tool.


Lauren forgot to mention the fact that Western Colleges have kangaroo courts like the evil wizards who refuse due process to accused male victims :draper2


----------



## Oxidamus

Jeremy Scahill pulling from Maher's show which also has Milo on it:



Jeremy Scahill on Facebook said:


> I have decided not to appear this week on Real Time with Bill Maher. Here is my statement:
> 
> Today I saw the news that Milo Yiannopoulos is scheduled to be the lead guest on Friday’s episode of Real Time with Bill Maher. I was already scheduled to be a panelist on the program that same evening, along with Larry Wilmore and Jack Kingston. I have decided that I will not be appearing on the show. Before I explain my reasons for this, I want to say that I have had the pleasure of working as a correspondent for Real Time and over the years have been a guest or panelist many times. I have total admiration and respect for the producers, writers, and others who work on the show.
> 
> Over the past decade, the people at Real Time have become like family to me. I passionately disagree with—and find offensive— some of Bill’s views, particularly when his comments on Islam and Muslims veer into vitriol. At the same time, I have deep respect for Bill and his voice on many other issues and I believe he and his staff have created a vital platform for debate and discussion that at times I love and other times loathe. I know I fall into the latter category for some of the show’s viewers because I hear from them every time I appear. Whatever one might say about Bill, he always allows guests to challenge him or disagree with him.
> 
> But Milo Yiannopoulos is many bridges too far. He has ample venues to spew his hateful diatribes. There is no value in “debating” him. Appearing on Real Time will provide Yiannopoulos with a large, important platform to openly advocate his racist, anti-immigrant campaign. It will be exploited by Yiannopoulos in an attempt to legitimize his hateful agenda. Yiannopoulos’s appearance could also be used to incite violence against immigrants, transgender people, and others at a time when the Trump Administration is already seeking to formalize a war against some of the most vulnerable people in our society. Yiannopoulos has shown he will use his appearances to publicly attack and shame specific ordinary people by name, a practice which could lead to violence or even death. Real Time, of course, has the right to book whomever it wants on its show, including Yiannopoulos. But I cannot participate in an event that will give a platform to such a person. For these reasons, I have informed the producers of Real Time that I will not appear on the show.
> 
> —Jeremy Scahill, journalist.



Does no one remember this video taking social media by storm?


----------



## Reaper

I've never heard of Jeremy Scahill before what I think is an attempt to use Milo's booking as a means of vying for some sort of relevance.

These has-been middle-aged "journalists" have been losing the debate for a year and a half. Nothing of value was lost when he backed out.


----------



## MrMister

Does someone have any footage of Milo's hateful diatribes? I can't find them.


I think Scahill is relatively young @RipNTear 

if he's the guy im thinking of brb checking.

edit: he's 42. older than i thought, but he's the guy i was thinking of.


----------



## Reaper

MrMister said:


> Does someone have any footage of Milo's hateful diatribes? I can't find them.
> 
> 
> I think Scahill is relatively young @RipNTear
> 
> if he's the guy im thinking of brb checking.


He's middle-aged. About 42 I made that guess before I even checked because backing out fits the profile of 40-something liberals :draper2


----------



## MrMister

Is saying western civilization is superior a hateful diatribe? The concept of liberty, which is the backbone of western life, as superior is hateful?


----------



## Oxidamus

MrMister said:


> Is saying western civilization is superior a hateful diatribe? The concept of liberty, which is the backbone of western life, as superior is hateful?


Milo does come off as hateful, if you don't realise jokes and sarcasm. I don't blame them for thinking he's "hateful", but I don't get the racist/misogynist/etc claims.

That statement though is just truth.


----------



## Reaper

MrMister said:


> Does saying western civilization is superior a hateful diatribe? The concept of liberty, which is the backbone of western life, as superior is hateful?


Depends on who's listening. 

5 years ago if someone told me that western culture is superior than my own, I wouldn't want to listen to why because I'd be closed-minded to even considering the arguments for their point of view. Currently, I've even opened myself up to listening to KKK and their rationale (I disagree with almost all of it but even they actually have some valid arguments) so for this me the answer is obviously no. 

BTW, I do admit that in some areas - especially when it comes to individual liberty, there really is no civilization on earth that compares to western societies at this point. 

However, when it comes to breeding, collectivism and indoctrination into believing ones own culture is superior is where Western culture is fairly inferior to other cultures .. Every culture vehemently believes that their culture is the best, deserves to be preserved and protected. Whites are the only ones who help those people protect their cultures while hating their own. This needs to change.


----------



## virus21

He probably doesn't want Milo to destroy him verbally.


----------



## MrMister

> My comments on Islam have never veered into vitriol,” Maher replied in a statement obtained by EW. “Liberals will continue to lose elections as long as they follow the example of people like Mr. Scahill whose views veer into fantasy and away from bedrock liberal principles like equality of women, respect for minorities, separation of religion and state, and free speech. If Mr. Yiannopoulos is indeed the monster Scahill claims — and he might be — nothing could serve the liberal cause better than having him exposed on Friday night.


amen Bill. 

Bill loses his shit on some things, but I can't agree with him more on this.


----------



## Reaper

virus21 said:


> He probably doesn't want Milo to destroy him verbally.


It's more likely that he hasn't spent a single minute actually listening to Milo.



MrMister said:


> amen Bill.
> 
> Bill loses his shit on some things, but I can't agree with him more on this.


Maher and Milo are gonna end up best buddies after this. Maher while a "liberal" is very anti-feminist as well as anti-Islam. That's two major areas where they have intellectual agreement.


----------



## virus21

RipNTear said:


> It's more likely that he hasn't spent a single minute actually listening to Milo.


That too.


----------



## Oxidamus

RipNTear said:


> Maher and Milo are gonna end up best buddies after this. Maher while a "liberal" is very anti-feminist as well as anti-Islam. That's two major areas where they have intellectual agreement.


Maher cops a lot of shit from the conservative side for being a diehard liberal, but if he's not pro-feminism or pro-Islam, and clearly isn't pro-censorship, what exactly is the big deal?

P.S. Will Milo call out obnoxious Australian Jim Jefferies for being a twat?


----------



## Reaper

Oxi X.O. said:


> Maher cops a lot of shit from the conservative side for being a diehard liberal, but if he's not pro-feminism or pro-Islam, and clearly isn't pro-censorship, what exactly is the big deal?


I was literally just thinking that - and I have no clue. I've never considered him a die-hard liberal. At most he's slightly left of center. 

Think it's more to do with the fact that he shits on the Republicans and you gotta remember that conservative in America still means republican as people haven't yet caught up to the fact that a lot of modern "conservatives" are classical liberals and not republicans.


----------



## MrMister

Maher and Milo also have common ground with some college campuses.


Maher loves pot. That's why conservatives hate him:side:




Oxi X.O. said:


> P.S. Will Milo call out obnoxious Australian Jim Jefferies for being a twat?


that guy was fucking ridiculous. when im 100% siding with Piers Morgan over you, you're about as obnoxious as it gets.

YEAH BUT HITLER DIDN'T START GASSIN THE JEWS ON THE FIRST DAY - Jim Jeffries 2017 totally not losing his shit


----------



## Oxidamus

MrMister said:


> that guy was fucking ridiculous. when im 100% siding with Piers Morgan over you, you're about as obnoxious as it gets.
> 
> YEAH BUT HITLER DIDN'T START GASSIN THE JEWS ON THE FIRST DAY - Jim Jeffries 2017 totally not losing his shit















These shows ought to just start inviting on any random dude on the street. With Jefferies embarrassing himself and that Muslim girl who believes Islam is the "most feminist religion" on Q&A here, it's a bad time for Australia.


----------



## Mifune Jackson

RipNTear said:


> Maher and Milo are gonna end up best buddies after this. Maher while a "liberal" is very anti-feminist as well as anti-Islam. That's two major areas where they have intellectual agreement.


Yeah, I think the Horseshoe Effect applies here. I know I went through that last year and now find myself listening to more conservative-oriented voices lately even though I don't necessarily agree with them on issues.

10 years ago, it was the right telling me I was anti-American. These days, it's the left telling me I'm sexist or racist. Neither apply, and both sound the same to me.


----------



## Reaper

Mifune Jackson said:


> Yeah, I think the Horseshoe Effect applies here. I know I went through that last year and now find myself listening to more conservative-oriented voices lately even though I don't necessarily agree with them on issues.
> 
> 10 years ago, it was the right telling me I was anti-American. These days, it's the left telling me I'm sexist or racist. Neither apply, and both sound the same to me.


I don't know maybe my memory doesn't serve me right but I recall you being fairly left wing on this site some time ago. Do you mind letting me know what changed?

--

Anyways, came across this on one of my cousin's timelines: 










Considering that she's ok with this content being passed on to him and she's actually the kind of muslim that also believes that Islam is a feminist religion of peace, you can see just how fucked up muslim beliefs and attitudes have become over the centuries. She has no concept of even questioning whether this book is appropriate for her child or not. She hasn't even reached that stage of critical thinking. And she represents what westerners would consider a liberal/moderate muslim.


----------



## virus21

Warning: some of the images on this video are really hard to look at. This is why I am putting it as a link.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6J0LKRY6fS8


----------



## DOPA

DeFranco GOES IN on the MSM :mark:.


----------



## yeahbaby!

virus21 said:


> That too.


Aren't they drawing pretty long bows here based on an assumption of the UN guy's point in the first place? I mean, in the first minute the presenter says of the UN comment: "Translation = Islamaphobia causes Terrorism" (or something similar). Which I think really twists things around. 

I think there is a perfectly valid point to be made about going too far with policies that restrict majority 'regular' muslim rights or make them feel like second class citizens could be more more likely to push disgruntled members over to terrorist organisations like ISIS.

That's not excusing anything terrorism related or pushing blame away, but it's asking people to think laterally about the reaction of certain peoples when they start to feel like they're being persecuted by they see as anti-muslim policy.


----------



## Mifune Jackson

RipNTear said:


> I don't know maybe my memory doesn't serve me right but I recall you being fairly left wing on this site some time ago. Do you mind letting me know what changed?


Same story a lot of secularist/atheists have had over the last year or two. I still agree with more things issue-wise with Democrats than Republicans, but several things on the left haven't sit well with me for the last few years (Sam Harris/Ben Affleck debate, Bernie/Hillary, everything being Hitler, etc.). I just see people on the left doubling down on the the absolute worst strategies in the Democratic party, just like I got turned off by the crazier aspects of Republicans during the Bush years.

Seeing the left's reaction to Trump's election really gave me the nudge I needed over the edge. Protesting a democratic election as if it were a national tragedy and calling the other side sexist and racist and going all "#NotMyPresident" on social media just doesn't add up. Being mad at President Trump is like being mad at the Sun.

I'm not at all cool with racism and I'm sure the most vocal racists voted for Trump, but most Trump voters aren't cool with racism as far as I can tell, and the left continually drives away the more centrist people that they should be trying to win over by calling them racist. It's just not a tenable position to hold, IMO.

When I hear some of the crazier criticisms of Trump, I'm now more keen to listen to someone like Ben Shapiro's take on it, because I know he'll be critical of Trump in a way that's rational and not hyperbolic. 

I'm not super optimistic about Trump, but I'm also not rooting for him to fail like he's on the opposing football team.


----------



## Reaper

Yeah. Sounds very familiar. My wife abandoned the Democrats this election too. While she hasn't become a conservative yet she's decided that the dems are not the party for her either. She's gone libertarian too after voting for Obama twice. I talk to her about politics occasionally and it's clear that the dems have lost her pretty much permanently at this point until and unless they come back towards the center.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Reaper




----------



## DOPA

http://www.chicagotribune.com/lifes...aders-to-flag-sensitivity-20170215-story.html



> Before a book is published and released to the public, it's passed through the hands (and eyes) of many people: an author's friends and family, an agent and, of course, an editor.
> 
> These days, though, a book may get an additional check from an unusual source: a sensitivity reader, a person who, for a nominal fee, will scan the book for racist, sexist or otherwise offensive content. These readers give feedback based on self-ascribed areas of expertise such as "dealing with terminal illness," "racial dynamics in Muslim communities within families" or "transgender issues."
> 
> "The industry recognizes this is a real concern," said Cheryl Klein, a children's and young adult book editor and author of "The Magic Words: Writing Great Books for Children and Young Adults." Klein, who works at the publisher Lee & Low, said that she has seen the casual use of specialized readers for many years but that the process has become more standardized and more of a priority, especially in books for young readers.
> 
> Sensitivity readers have emerged in a climate - fueled in part by social media - in which writers are under increased scrutiny for their portrayals of people from marginalized groups, especially when the author is not a part of that group.
> 
> Last year, for instance, J.K. Rowling was strongly criticized by Native American readers and scholars for her portrayal of Navajo traditions in the 2016 story "History of Magic in North America." Young-adult author Keira Drake was forced to revise her fantasy novel "The Continent" after an online uproar over its portrayal of people of color and Native backgrounds. More recently, author Veronica Roth - of "Divergent" fame - came under fire for her new novel, "Carve the Mark." In addition to being called racist, the book was criticized for its portrayal of chronic pain in its main character.
> 
> This potential for offense has some writers scared. Young-adult author Susan Dennard recently hired a fan to review her portrayal of a transgender character in her "Truthwitch" series.
> 
> "I was nervous to write a character like this to begin with, because what if I get it wrong? I could do some major damage," Dennard said. But, she added, she felt the voice of the character was an important one that wasn't often portrayed, so she hired a fan, who is a transgender man, just to be sure she did it right.
> 
> For authors looking for sensitivity readers beyond their fan base there is the Writing in the Margins database, a resource of about 125 readers created by Justina Ireland, author of the YA books "Vengeance Bound" and "Promise of Shadows." Ireland started the directory last year after hearing other authors at a writing retreat discuss the difficulties in finding people of different backgrounds to read a manuscript and give feedback about such, well, sensitive matters.
> 
> One reader for hire in Ireland's database is Dhonielle Clayton, a librarian and writer based in New York. Clayton reviews two manuscripts per month, going line by line to look at diction, dialogue and plot. Clayton says she analyzes the authenticity of the characters and scenes, then points writers to where they can do more research to improve their work.
> 
> Clayton, who is black, sees her role as a vital one. "Books for me are supposed to be vehicles for pleasure, they're supposed to be escapist and fun," she says. They're not supposed to be a place where readers "encounter harmful versions" and stereotypes of people like them.
> 
> Ireland underscores the value of sensitivity readers - both for authors and for readers. (She was a strong voice behind the push to get Keira Drake to make changes to the advance readers' edition of "The Continent.")
> 
> "Even if authors mean well, even if the intention is good, it doesn't change the impact," Ireland said. "It's nice to be that line of defense before it gets to readers, especially since the bulk of people who come to me write for children." Fees for a sensitivity readers generally start at $250 per manuscript.
> 
> Children's book author Kate Messner has used sensitivity readers for many of her books, some of which deal with poverty, abuse and race.
> 
> "I wouldn't dream of sending those books out into the world without getting help to make sure I'm representing those issues in a way that's realistic and sensitive," she said. Messner, whose works include "The Seventh Wish" and "All the Answers," asks a reader for feedback on whether the experience she's written reads realistically or whether anything stands out as problematic.
> 
> Her upcoming book, tentatively called "Breakout," focuses on three girls coping with a prison escape in their small town. Messner has enlisted multiple sensitivity readers to help her work out the class and race issues affecting the town and her characters. A reader has called out when her language doesn't ring true, and has questioned when her character does something that seems inauthentic and provides her perspective on why that is. Messner said it's been encouraging to hear when she's gotten something correct, but also she's had to make adjustments.
> 
> Lee & Low Books has a companywide policy to use sensitivity readers. Stacy Whitman, publisher and editorial director of Lee & Low's middle-grade imprint Tu Books, said she will even request a sensitivity reader before she chooses to acquire a book to publish.
> 
> "It's important for authors to consider expert reader feedback and figure out how to solve the problems they point out," Whitman said. "Everyone's goal is a better book, and better representation contributes to that."
> 
> Still, some sensitivity readers feel they are in part contributing to the problem. Clayton said she's unsettled by the idea that she's being paid for her expertise, but also is helping white authors write black characters for books from which they reap profit and praise.
> 
> "It feels like I'm supplying the seeds and the gems and the jewels from our culture, and it creates cultural thievery," Clayton said. "Why am I going to give you all of those little things that make my culture so interesting so you can go and use it and you don't understand it?"
> 
> Concerns about cultural appropriation have been around for years - think of William Styron writing as the slave Nat Turner in 1967. ("That's what we're paid to do, isn't it?" Lionel Shriver said in a controversial speech last year. "Step into other people's shoes, and try on their hats.")
> 
> But sensitivity readers introduce a new twist in the debate. On the one hand they help a writer create the experience of a marginalized group more authentically. On the other, they legitimize the mimicking of marginalized voices by non-marginalized writers.
> 
> Why not just publish more books by black people, Latinos, Native Americans and others? some ask.
> 
> Despite the efforts of groups like We Need Diverse Books, "it's more likely that a publishing house will publish a book about an African-American girl by a white woman versus one written by a black woman like me," Clayton says.
> 
> "So until publishing is equitable and people are still writing cross-culturally," Clayton points out, "sensitivity reading is going to be another layer of what's necessary in order to make sure that representation is good."


Even book writers are taking a kicking from political correctness.


----------



## Reaper

:buried


----------



## TripleG

L-DOPA said:


> http://www.chicagotribune.com/lifes...aders-to-flag-sensitivity-20170215-story.html
> Even book writers are taking a kicking from political correctness.


Will this insanity ever stop? 

I mean if such a thing existed in decades and centuries past, we wouldn't have gotten some of the greatest pieces of literature of all time. You think Shakespeare was conscious about people's feelings when he wrote his plays? Would The Scarlet Letter even get written today or would it be called an exercise in slut shaming? Would Moby Dick even get published now with a character like Queequeg in it? (even though his relationship to Ishmael is one of the key elements of the story)

I think that is my biggest problem with Political Correctness. Its become a method of creatively stifling people by making it so "You can't say this" and "You can't say that". Well, why not? Who cares if people get their feelings hurt? Isn't art supposed to challenge us and inspire us to think creatively and critically? 

If I came across a piece of art that I found offensive for one reason or another, I'd rather articulate why I find it offensive and then allow everyone else to draw their own conclusions. 

I mean I grew up with a downs syndrome brother and got offended on a near daily basis for years. So, should I go on a rampage and make it so that "retarded" jokes are removed from all media and any special needs characters are written in a completely sanitized and non-threatening way to the point where its nothing but sugar coated blah? What is gained from that? My feelings are protected...and that's it. Nothing is learned, nothing is gained, but I'm comfortable and that's all that matters, right? 

People have the right to be offended. That's fine, and perfectly human, but to take it that extra step and say the offensive thing needs to go away is just authoritarian and childish. Personally, I don't see the value in stifling an artist's vision, even if it is offensive. I'd rather have the bad things out there and allow me the opportunity to experience it and draw my own conclusions. 



RipNTear said:


> :buried


HA! Nice.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Cultural appropriation needs to fuck off seriously


----------



## MrMister

PC is censorship. Plain and simple.


----------



## Oxidamus

Stupid PC culture and cultural appropriation is stopping me, a white Australian of Scottish and Irish ancestry, from wearing those cool African shirts.


----------



## Reaper

See, what I don't get is, why would someone want to wear something from some other culture until and unless it's in an appropriate setting and completely acceptable. Like if you're going to a traditional indian wedding, then there's no problem wearing a Saree cuz that's what everyone else would be wearing. But as a white person, would you wear a kimono to a white person's wedding? 

Also, the cultural appropriation argument is actually a decent one. For example, when I go into a store and I see people trying to sell Turmeric as an exotic Indian spice that cures diseases, I get triggered because it's abusing white people's lack of knowledge about something from another culture and trying to make a buck through making it seem like something other than just a coloring agent. At the same time, I find it annoying when I see something labeled Chai Tea without realizing that Chai means Tea so it's basically labelled Tea Tea. The thing here is that this is inter-twined with westerners desire to be or consume exotic things without understanding or knowing about them and that was the extent to which the cultural appropriation argument makes sense. I mean, do you really want to be convinced by a snake oil salesman that Tumeric cures diseases, or do you want to know from an Indian that Turmeric is just a coloring agent? The appeal to exoticism is harmful in some ways. 

Cultural appropriation used to be about something else. It used to be about expanding knowledge. It wasn't about controlling what people can and cannot wear. It was about people understanding what it represents to other cultures and not remaining ignorant about them. That was the core idea behind why it used to be a progressive idea. 

Now I agree that Cultural Appropriation is just another way of being regressive. But that's not what it was supposed to be.


----------



## MrMister

RipNTear said:


> But as a white person, would you wear a kimono to a white person's wedding?


if you're a weeb you will.


----------



## Sensei Utero

Dunno if this is the thread for this (mods can feel free to move it to the correct one if it isn't), but don't you just wish Tony Blair would just feck off already? fpalm

Actually embarrassing.


----------



## ChaoticMessiah

Simply Flawless said:


> Cultural appropriation needs to fuck off seriously


I mean, you and I have talked about this shit for years and especially when it came to people being arrested for hacking into government computers and then getting an easy ride because suddenly, they have Aspergers. You have it, I do too yet we both know right from wrong and wouldn't dream of using it as an excuse for doing something illegal.

It's almost like criminals using that excuse are able to get the PC brigade on their side to save them from the punishment they rightly deserve.

Also, you seriously need to check your PMs or get on IM. Preferably both.


----------



## ChaoticMessiah

InUtero said:


> Dunno if this is the thread for this (mods can feel free to move it to the correct one if it isn't), but don't you just wish Tony Blair would just feck off already? fpalm
> 
> Actually embarrassing.


I hate his campaign to reverse the Brexit decision.

Fact is, we voted, we're leaving, you can't change the result. Even if you're unhappy with it, the fact is, a democratic vote chose to leave the EU.

It's like the idiots who do the '#NotMyPresident' shit and claim Russia hacked computers to get Trump in office. There's no evidence for any of this, it's just vocal Clinton supporters in the Democrats, media and public trying to undermine a democratic vote that put Trump into the White House because hey, lets throw tantrums and act like cunts rather tan just deal with the outcome like mature adults.

I guarantee, if Remain won in the Referendum and Clinton won in the election, their supporters would be bragging for years while those opposing would just shrug, be unhappy about it but otherwise put their heads down and get on with it.


----------



## Sensei Utero

ChaoticMessiah said:


> I hate his campaign to reverse the Brexit decision.
> 
> Fact is, we voted, we're leaving, you can't change the result. Even if you're unhappy with it, the fact is, a democratic vote chose to leave the EU.
> 
> It's like the idiots who do the '#NotMyPresident' shit and claim Russia hacked computers to get Trump in office. There's no evidence for any of this, it's just vocal Clinton supporters in the Democrats, media and public trying to undermine a democratic vote that put Trump into the White House because hey, lets throw tantrums and act like cunts rather tan just deal with the outcome like mature adults.
> 
> I guarantee, if Remain won in the Referendum and Clinton won in the election, their supporters would be bragging for years while those opposing would just shrug, be unhappy about it but otherwise put their heads down and get on with it.


I voted 'Remain'. I'll say that Tony has a point in stating that a few lies and fibs were told by the 'Leave Campaign' (could be argued with the 'Remain' as well - more certainly could've been done too), but the fact of the matter is that the public in the whole of the UK voted. We're out. Do I like the result? No. Could the EU have been reformed? Definitely. Am I going to go on a tirade to block Brexit? Absolutely not. If this was the other way around, I'd be absolutely furious. The public's vote has to be respected. As long as a good enough deal is brought out from the whole Brexit stuff, I don't see the whole outcry in attempting the block the inevitable in what the public voted for.

For once I agree with Boris when he states that if Tony is on the TV, just turn it off.


----------



## Reaper

Feminism is cancer.


----------



## 3MB4Life

On the topic of cultural appropriation, my dad is a German-born Brit who spent most of his childhood and teenage years living in Japan. What's the stance on him eating most meals with chopsticks and wearing slippers around the house? Does that count as cultural appropriation cause he's white and ethnically British or is it okay cause he was raised in Japan?

Not a really pressing question, I was just wondering.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Reaper

3MB4Life said:


> On the topic of cultural appropriation, my dad is a German-born Brit who spent most of his childhood and teenage years living in Japan. What's the stance on him eating most meals with chopsticks and wearing slippers around the house? Does that count as cultural appropriation cause he's white and ethnically British or is it okay cause he was raised in Japan?
> 
> Not a really pressing question, I was just wondering.


Not as per what I think about cultural appropriation. It's too trivial for appropriation because in my world appropriation is about bigger things like erasure of history (revisionism including actual ethnic cleansing such as what abrahamic religions did to zoroastrianism) and misinformation (spreading lies about Yoga for example). 

But yeah, an SJW that has no understanding of what cultural appropriation really is thanks to inept professors or mindless group think would consider it wrongly cultural appropriation.


----------



## virus21




----------



## MillionDollarProns

virus21 said:


>


We need to spend our money to take care of the refugees as long as it's not my money TAX THE RICH except me


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21




----------



## Oda Nobunaga

L-DOPA said:


> http://www.chicagotribune.com/lifes...aders-to-flag-sensitivity-20170215-story.html
> 
> 
> 
> Even book writers are taking a kicking from political correctness.


Is this actually a thing? I can't stop laughing. :heston


----------



## Reaper

Milo out-charmed Maher on his own show. The guy has an insane amount of charisma. 

The thing that stood out to me the most was that Maher tried his best to disagree with Milo and "aggravate" him, but he just simply couldn't. It was another great outing for Milo. Here's hoping that he gets his own show at some point. This guy is ready.


----------



## 777

Milo did exceptionally well and I hope this exposure can will help demonstrate that he's not the monster his enemies make him out to be. 
"it's ridiculous"


----------



## CamillePunk

Bill Maher Lets Milo Yiannopoulos Attack Female Comedians Unchecked on HBO’s ‘Real Time’

:lol Yeah, safe to say Milo came out on top tonight.


----------



## Miss Sally

CamillePunk said:


> Bill Maher Lets Milo Yiannopoulos Attack Female Comedians Unchecked on HBO’s ‘Real Time’
> 
> :lol Yeah, safe to say Milo came out on top tonight.


I know him and Shaprio don't care for each other but Milo has become so good that I think he could give Shapiro a run for his money and Ben is an amazing debater.


----------



## Vic Capri

Welcome to 2017 where The Liberal Mob Rules.




> Yeah, safe to say Milo came out on top tonight


Got some of Maher's fan to cheer for him.

#LikeABoss 

- Vic


----------



## virus21




----------



## Stinger Fan

RipNTear said:


> Milo out-charmed Maher on his own show. The guy has an insane amount of charisma.
> 
> The thing that stood out to me the most was that Maher tried his best to disagree with Milo and "aggravate" him, but he just simply couldn't. It was another great outing for Milo. Here's hoping that he gets his own show at some point. This guy is ready.


The thing is during the round table all they could do was tell him to "fuck off" or "fuck you" and would try to claim he was a Nazi and could never really counter anything. However, seeing as he's on a liberal show no one took his side in the audience and they only cheered when he was getting ganged up on. That one guy who is a counter terrorist specialist or whatever he was made me laugh with how he was more concerned with Russia than Saudi Arabia because they have "spies". No proof behind the claim either but simply put he blindly supported anything Obama and Hillary were saying. He completely ignores that 15 out of the 19 9/11 hijackers were Saudi and have ties with state sponsored terrorism. Not trying to defend Russia here but give me a break , all they did was lash out like children, had no real points of debate . I can only imagine had Milo done the same "fuck you , you're wrong" that they'd all be crying

The best part is how they tried to say he was a neo-nazi alt-right and Milo responded back with how he's gay, dates black men and is part Jewish. He destroyed their narrative in one sentence . Not trying to pick sides here but I found the "panel" to be incredibly ridiculous. Regardless if Maher wants to pretend he's different than other liberals, he is exactly the same, he purposely sets up 4 liberals against one conservative just to make the opposing side look bad. It's sad that they need 4 on 1 to make them feel better abotu themselves because they have people cheering them regardless of what they say.

Can you imagine if a conservative called a gay man a "******"?


----------



## virus21




----------



## stevefox1200

Milo is hard to debate because most of his opposition feels they are "above" him and only know him as that "racist gay Trump supporter"

They expect him to be a gay latex fetish nazi screaming about killing all brown people or an internet troll who will crumble under pressure and when he isn't they have no idea how to respond

They haven't been briefed and haven't seen his shit so they have no clue what points to debate or how to approach him as they don't know what his typical counter point is and don't want to fall into a trap

Every Milo debate is "Your an evil gay Nazi!!!" followed by "no I am not" and then 10 minutes of dancing around him looking for a weak point 

If an actually informed liberal debated him they could likely win but informed people don't tend to give a fuck about "news entertainers" so the only people who try are idiots who take his gimmick seriously


----------



## birthday_massacre

stevefox1200 said:


> Milo is hard to debate because most of his opposition feels they are "above" him and only know him as that "racist gay Trump supporter"
> 
> They expect him to be a gay latex fetish nazi screaming about killing all brown people or an internet troll who will crumble under pressure and when he isn't they have no idea how to respond
> 
> They haven't been briefed and haven't seen his shit so they have no clue what points to debate or how to approach him as they don't know what his typical counter point is and don't want to fall into a trap
> 
> Every Milo debate is "Your an evil gay Nazi!!!" followed by "no I am not" and then 10 minutes of dancing around him looking for a weak point
> 
> If an actually informed liberal debated him they could likely win but informed people don't tend to give a fuck about "news entertainers" so the only people who try are idiots who take his gimmick seriously


He is a troll and that is a huge issue with him. Its hard to debate with people that are trolls and you don't know what to take seriously or not. Like they said in the interview, he will troll and people take the bait. he is getting the desired effect he wants then can claim oh I'm not being serious, I'm just trolling.

Also, it's pretty ironic how he says how the left went off the deep end but the right has Trump as president who is a million times worse than anyone on the right and also has people like Bannon in his cabinet.


----------



## virus21




----------



## MrMister

CamillePunk said:


> Bill Maher Lets Milo Yiannopoulos Attack Female Comedians Unchecked on HBO’s ‘Real Time’
> 
> :lol Yeah, safe to say Milo came out on top tonight.


What a pointless article that was.


@Stinger Fan 

Oh shit Milo was on Overtime? I have not seen this yet. brb watching

Milo will be on this show again for sure. He did too well. He's actually a perfect foil for the left that come on the show.


----------



## virus21

> Those who accuse CNN and other mainstream media outlets of “fake news” will probably revel in a recent decision by a federal judge in Atlanta, Georgia. While Judge Orinda Evans didn’t all out declare that CNN was peddling in falsehoods, she did take aim at the network in an initial judgment in favor of a former hospital CEO who sued CNN accusing them of purposely skewing statistics to reflect poorly on a West Palm Beach hospital. Judge Evans didn’t mince words in her 18-page order allowing the case to move forward, and dismissing CNN’s attempt to get it thrown out of court.
> 
> Davide Carbone, former CEO of St. Mary’s Medical Center in West Palm Beach, filed a defamation lawsuit against CNN after they aired what he claims were a “series of false and defamatory news reports” regarding the infant mortality rate at the hospital. CNN’s report said the mortality rate was three times the national average. However, Mr. Carbone contends that CNN “intentionally” manipulated statistics to bolster their report. He also claims that CNN purposely ignored information that would look favorable to the hospital in order to sensationalize the story.
> 
> “In our case, we contended that CNN essentially made up its own standard in order to conduct an ‘apples to oranges’ comparison to support its false assertion that St. Mary’s mortality rate was 3 times higher than the national average. Accordingly, the case against CNN certainly fits the description of media-created ‘Fake News.'” said Carbone’s attorney L. Lin Wood, in a statement to LawNewz.com.
> 
> Wood says that as a result of CNN’s story Carbone lost his job and it became extremely difficult for him to find new employment in the field of hospital administration.
> 
> “False and defamatory accusations against real people have serious consequences. Neither St. Mary’s or Mr. Carbone did anything to deserve being the objects of the heinous accusation that they harmed or put babies and young children at risk for profit,” Wood said.
> 
> On Wednesday, Federal District Judge Orinda Evans ruled that the case could move forward, even ruling that she found that CNN may have acted with “actual malice” with the report — a standard necessary to prove a defamation claim.
> 
> “The Court finds these allegations sufficient to establish that CNN was acting recklessly with regard to the accuracy of its report, i.e., with ‘actual malice,” the order reads. CNN had tried to get the case dismissed.
> 
> We’ve reach out to CNN for comment, and will update this story accordingly.
> 
> READ Judge’s Order here:


http://lawnewz.com/uncategorized/hospital-ceo-wins-major-court-ruling-after-accusing-cnn-of-false-reporting/


----------



## Stinger Fan

MrMister said:


> What a pointless article that was.
> 
> 
> @Stinger Fan
> 
> Oh shit Milo was on Overtime? I have not seen this yet. brb watching
> 
> Milo will be on this show again for sure. He did too well. He's actually a perfect foil for the left that come on the show.







For those interested


----------



## DOPA

My boy MILO did well on Maher's show :mark:.

The other panelists except the Republican made themselves look silly tbh.


----------



## Reaper

For those of us that have followed Milo for a few years this idea that he doesn't have the fortitude to debate a knowledgeable liberal isn't entirely true. The guy has debated liberals with knowledge before and has taken them down as well. He's not your typical low hanging fruit debater. While he will do that and is currently doing that but attacking poorly thought out points isn't why he's so popular. Go watch his earliest stuff on feminism _before _he developed the "Feminism is Cancer" bumper sticker. 

His troll persona is carefully crafted. But beneath that there is a decent amount of knowledge. I'm not saying he's the greatest most knowledgeable person eva, but his positions are all very well backed up. He wouldn't be half as popular right now if they weren't. He's not just some random anti-SJW troll. He knows what he's talking about. It's not just the strength of his persona that got him the $250k book contract.


----------



## DOPA




----------



## virus21

One more vid on this topic


----------



## birthday_massacre

For the people defending PewDiePie , do you think if any of us did the things he did at our work place that we would not be fired?

I'm sure he is not anti-Semitic, but just joking about it can get you fired. Most work places has zero tolerance when it comes to racism or anything like this.

They probably could have given him a warning , you can even make a case for Disney and youtube going overboard, but most work places would not tolerate this.

They should have just made him taken down all the videos , issue an apologize, then move on. If this happened again then lay down the hammer.


----------



## 777

virus21 said:


>


I may not agree with Razorfist on a lot of shit, but I could listen to him talk for days.

Everybody should check out his Music/Comics/Gaming/Political commentary.


----------



## Goku

bill maher compared milo to christopher hitchens, which probably suggests that he too thinks milo is a hard debate. Hitchens could seldom be beat in debates, even when he was completely wrong. Kind of like birthday massacre.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Goku said:


> bill maher compared milo to christopher hitchens, which probably suggests that he too thinks milo is a hard debate. Hitchens could seldom be beat in debates, even when he was completely wrong. Kind of like birthday massacre.


ill take that as a compliment, thanks


----------



## 777

I love a good debate/debater but genuine humility is sorely lacking in modern discourse.


----------



## Reaper

Crossfit :kobelol


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

birthday_massacre said:


> For the people defending PewDiePie , do you think if any of us did the things he did at our work place that we would not be fired?
> 
> I'm sure he is not anti-Semitic, but just joking about it can get you fired. Most work places has zero tolerance when it comes to racism or anything like this.
> 
> They probably could have given him a warning , you can even make a case for Disney and youtube going overboard, but most work places would not tolerate this.
> 
> They should have just made him taken down all the videos , issue an apologize, then move on. If this happened again then lay down the hammer.


I don't think being a YouTube "personality" as a profession equates to any normal person's workplace. I don't think jokes should get you fired when it's your job to be a "personality" who tells jokes. Jokes offend all the time and the only policing a joke should have should be whether enough people laugh or not. People shouldn't be losing their jobs over it, particularly if their profession is to be funny. All the comedy greats, not that Pewdiepie is a great by any stretch, will say that the idea behind comedy is to push boundaries, to be offensive, to shake up the status quo, to make people think. Sometimes that means saying and doing things that don't land and end up being truly offensive. I think what happened to him was purely reactionary and ultimately will do more harm than good because you can't sooth the perpetually offended. They'll just find something else to be offended about.


----------



## 777

Leave it to folks like @birthday_massacre and there's no more comedy period.


----------



## Reaper

777 said:


> Leave it to folks like @birthday_massacre and there's no more comedy period.


It makes me fuhrerious.


----------



## virus21




----------



## birthday_massacre

TheNightmanCometh said:


> I don't think being a YouTube "personality" as a profession equates to any normal person's workplace. I don't think jokes should get you fired when it's your job to be a "personality" who tells jokes. Jokes offend all the time and the only policing a joke should have should be whether enough people laugh or not. People shouldn't be losing their jobs over it, particularly if their profession is to be funny. All the comedy greats, not that Pewdiepie is a great by any stretch, will say that the idea behind comedy is to push boundaries, to be offensive, to shake up the status quo, to make people think. Sometimes that means saying and doing things that don't land and end up being truly offensive. I think what happened to him was purely reactionary and ultimately will do more harm than good because you can't sooth the perpetually offended. They'll just find something else to be offended about.


Fair enough. 




777 said:


> Leave it to folks like @birthday_massacre and there's no more comedy period.


What part of They probably could have given him a warning , you can even make a case for Disney and youtube going overboard, but most work places would not tolerate this.

They should have just made him taken down all the videos , issue an apologize, then move on. If this happened again then lay down the hammer. did you not understand


----------



## 777

birthday_massacre said:


> What part of They probably could have given him a warning , you can even make a case for Disney and youtube going overboard, but most work places would not tolerate this.
> 
> They should have just made him taken down all the videos , issue an apologize, then move on. If this happened again then lay down the hammer. did you not understand


Damn you Island Records, you horrible Nazi supporting asshats. You'd best renounce Mr. Mel Brooks post haste.


----------



## Goku

:lmao


----------



## Reaper

Somebody just mentioned that Pewdiepie's core audience will be 18 in 2020. 

Someone else posted that Le Pen has more support amongst millenials than her opponents. 

Also generation Z is set to be one the most conservative generation since the 40s.

The right is surging across the western world it seems.

Personally, I think this has everything to do with Islamist terrorism. When young people feel unsafe they tend to blame the caretakers and want new ones and gravitate towards agents of change.


----------



## Oxidamus

Wasn't impressed by Milo on that show with Maher, whatever it's called. Obviously it was hard to get a word in but all he really did was stick to being annoying. Maybe that was his plan because it'd be unlikely for him to get the mic time to actually argue, but nonetheless, it was a weak display.


----------



## Café de René

Stinger Fan said:


> For those interested


That "former CIA guy" laughing his head off at the idea of saudis being worse than russians looked like a complete moron.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

I don't know what Disney's exact business with PewDiePie was, but I personally imagine it as a Nirvana on Top of the Pops situation. Some mainstream corporation tried to recruit somebody that's "hip" but didn't realize what they were getting into.



birthday_massacre said:


> For the people defending PewDiePie , do you think if any of us did the things he did at our work place that we would not be fired?


I think when you have a job like _comedian_ you should be able to bend the rules, because that's whats funny. It's also bullshit because if he had said something the MSM would approve of, like calling Trump Hitler, they'd be calling him a god.


----------



## Miss Sally

birthday_massacre said:


> For the people defending PewDiePie , do you think if any of us did the things he did at our work place that we would not be fired?
> 
> I'm sure he is not anti-Semitic, but just joking about it can get you fired. Most work places has zero tolerance when it comes to racism or anything like this.
> 
> They probably could have given him a warning , you can even make a case for Disney and youtube going overboard, but most work places would not tolerate this.
> 
> They should have just made him taken down all the videos , issue an apologize, then move on. If this happened again then lay down the hammer.


He's a comedian though and an entertainer, nothing he did was really that bad. Sure someone like you or me would get fired but our jobs are probably completely different. 

A warning would have been fine but they just dropped him, didn't bother to investigate.

The fact Huffpro and the WSJ among others either outright lied or purposely edited his videos should have let him off the hook, the fact lying and doctoring stuff gets rewarded is odd.

It seems the rules are completely biased for Comedians atm, make fun of Trump it's okay. Make fun of Identity Politics or make satire which may offend people and they lynch you.

Basically this is just a modern day witch hunt, frankly I think Youtube is behind it.




RipNTear said:


> Somebody just mentioned that Pewdiepie's core audience will be 18 in 2020.
> 
> Someone else posted that Le Pen has more support amongst millenials than her opponents.
> 
> Also generation Z is set to be one the most conservative generation since the 40s.
> 
> The right is surging across the western world it seems.
> 
> Personally, I think this has everything to do with Islamist terrorism. When young people feel unsafe they tend to blame the caretakers and want new ones and gravitate towards agents of change.



Correct, some of the fastest growing Youtubers like The Amazing Atheist, Undoomed, Chris Ray Gun, Idubbz, H3H3, Blaire White, Bearing, Shoe and others including rising black Youtubers like ThatguyT and someblackguy are usually left but they're also anti-sjw, Identity Politics and pro free speech.

They're reaching millennials and generation Z. Generation Z is already showing signs of distaste for the PC culture and being blamed for their skin tone or "original sin". 

This is why giants such as Soros and Zuckerberg and companies like Apple and Facebook and others are trying to push their agenda as fast as they can, they played their hand much too soon and it's going to cost them.

These "Leftists" didn't realize that their zealots would get exposed so soon. Now they're in panic mode trying to do whatever they can to solidify their gospel but I'm afraid it might be too late for them.

As I said before, ebb and flow. No one side has held power without it switching every generation or two.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Miss Sally said:


> As I said before, ebb and flow. No one side has held power without it switching every generation or two.


tfw youtube wants to spend more time burning PewDiePie than fixing the subscription bug they claim doesn't exist :mj


----------



## Miss Sally

MillionDollarProns said:


> tfw youtube wants to spend more time burning PewDiePie than fixing the subscription bug they claim doesn't exist :mj


Funny how these bugs come up when the people they don't really want to showcase start getting very popular. :wink2:


----------



## Vic Capri

> The thing that stood out to me the most was that Maher tried his best to disagree with Milo and "aggravate" him, but he just simply couldn't. It was another great outing for Milo. Here's hoping that he gets his own show at some point. This guy is ready.


The best part of the debate was Milo TRIGGERED Maher by making fun of Lena Dunham and Amy Schumer leading him to say and I quote "Let's get off this." Yes, you read that right. The arrogant prick who dishes it couldn't take it anymore! :lol



> Leave it to folks like @birthday_massacre and there's no more comedy period.


Can you imagine if Mel Brooks made that today? He'd be crucified.

- Vic


----------



## FatherJackHackett

I really like Milo. I know he and Shapiro don't get on well but they're pretty much two sides of the same coin at the end of the day. Milo is the type who is more flashy, flamboyant and trolly and as a result has more mainstream potential. Shapiro, while his humour is underrated, is much more intellectually serious in his debates.

Maher is self-aware enough to know that he's less intelligent and charismatic than Milo, so did the right thing making sure that he didn't stay on one subject too long and kept interrupting to stop him from reaching full flow. Even against Maher's cheap tricks Milo got some great points in though, and did enough to show that he is by no means whatsoever what the bed wetting smear campaigners make him out to be. 

Maher saved his inevitable Trump-related shot until the end, cutting Milo off immediately and ending the segment before he had a chance to retort. Complete slimeball move.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

https://www.instagram.com/p/BQiZZz8gRYs/

SI's "curviest model ever." Would you?


----------



## Stinger Fan

Café de René said:


> That "former CIA guy" laughing his head off at the idea of saudis being worse than russians looked like a complete moron.


He's liberal, what do you expect? If Obama blamed the Italians, he'd be against Italians too. He clearly states there are Russian spies with absolutely zero evidence to prove that. That guy clearly needs a history lesson on 9/11, but then again I wouldn't be surprised if he believed Bush was behind it


----------



## 777

MillionDollarProns said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BQiZZz8gRYs/
> 
> SI's "curviest model ever." Would you?


She's not even as 'curvy' as the women I'm usually attracted to, so fuck yeah I would, but don't tell my wife that.


----------



## Reaper

TheNightmanCometh said:


> I don't think being a YouTube "personality" as a profession equates to any normal person's workplace. I don't think jokes should get you fired when it's your job to be a "personality" who tells jokes. Jokes offend all the time and the only policing a joke should have should be whether enough people laugh or not. People shouldn't be losing their jobs over it, particularly if their profession is to be funny. All the comedy greats, not that Pewdiepie is a great by any stretch, will say that the idea behind comedy is to push boundaries, to be offensive, to shake up the status quo, to make people think. Sometimes that means saying and doing things that don't land and end up being truly offensive. I think what happened to him was purely reactionary and ultimately will do more harm than good because you can't sooth the perpetually offended. They'll just find something else to be offended about.


We're in a very interesting situation with the internet now because the thing is that a lot of people use youtube (which is a private entity) to address public issues. 

What we need is legislation similar to the legislation that protects the 1st amendment on other private platforms (such as TV, radio and phone) to be extended to internet companies like Youtube, Twitter and others which are platforms that profit off of the individuals they want to suppress and moderate. 

Someone who has the time, patient and motivation may be able to take this all the way to the supreme court.


----------



## 777

I did note this while watching Overtime and his misrepresentation of the data should be pointed out.


----------



## Miss Sally

RipNTear said:


> We're in a very interesting situation with the internet now because the thing is that a lot of people use youtube (which is a private entity) to address public issues.
> 
> What we need is legislation similar to the legislation that protects the 1st amendment on other private platforms (such as TV, radio and phone) to be extended to internet companies like Youtube, Twitter and others which are platforms that profit off of the individuals they want to suppress and moderate.
> 
> Someone who has the time, patient and motivation may be able to take this all the way to the supreme court.


As I mentioned to Headliner in the Trump thread, the amount of corporations sticking their heads into politics is alarming. While some have argued before that in early times Republicans had big business behind them which is true but lately the Democrats have had massive multi-billion dollar companies and billionaires getting involved in politics and trying to push PC culture.

Stuff like Facebook and Twitter is already a safe haven for "Leftists", you can be as racist or hateful as you want as long as you fall on the far Left side of the spectrum, meanwhile the Right side is silenced.

As the net grows and so do platforms, we're seeing a shady group of people trying to wrangle speech. Threatening jobs and exposure for not marching to their tune. 

At a certain point someone will have to step up or find free speech completely shut off and only pushing one narrative and that's not good for anyone and I mean anyone.

One thing I hope Trump does is ensure the net stays open and free, if the UN or any organization gets a hold of it, you can kiss free speech and alternative news and wikileaks goodbye.


----------



## Buttermaker

MillionDollarProns said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BQiZZz8gRYs/
> 
> SI's "curviest model ever." Would you?


Yes sir. Possibly go back for seconds.


----------



## Reaper

.....igahiga still relevant after all these years. He was one of the first people I subbed to.


----------



## virus21




----------



## 2 Ton 21

MillionDollarProns said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BQiZZz8gRYs/
> 
> SI's "curviest model ever." Would you?












Who would turn her down?


----------



## Reaper

2 Ton 21 said:


> Who would turn her down?


Too fat for me :draper2


----------



## 2 Ton 21

RipNTear said:


> Too fat for me :draper2


----------



## virus21




----------



## MillionDollarProns

I'd go full SJW for Emma Watson, to be honest.


----------



## MrMister

That SI fattie isn't even fat. I looked at her instagram for science. Not fat. She is a big bitch though. I would obvs.


----------



## Reaper

Emma Watson is too skinny for me. :draper2


----------



## MillionDollarProns

RipNTear said:


> Emma Watson is too skinny for me. :draper2


Not skinny enough for me. :draper2

What? Don't judge me. LET HE WHO IS WITHOUT SIN


----------



## Reaper

MillionDollarProns said:


> Not skinny enough for me. :draper2
> 
> What? Don't judge me. LET HE WHO IS WITHOUT SIN


Ugh. I dated an anorexic girl once. Too painful and I'm not talking emotional pain.


----------



## virus21

Never got the appeal of Emma Watson


----------



## MrMister

virus21 said:


> Never got the appeal of Emma Watson


Same here and I'm a sucker for British chicks.


----------



## birthday_massacre

RipNTear said:


> Ugh. I dated an anorexic girl once. Too painful and I'm not talking emotional pain.


I guess that gave new meaning to the term RipNTear.






virus21 said:


> Never got the appeal of Emma Watson


especially when she looks like Richard Dawkins


----------



## virus21

MrMister said:


> I'm a sucker for British chicks.


As am I


----------



## MillionDollarProns

I just now realized how much I'd fuck Richard Dawkins gee thanks BM


----------



## Reaper

MrMister said:


> Same here and I'm a sucker for British chicks.


North European / Slavic do it for me [and my wife's part Slavic :banderas] 

@ BM lol. More like making out with a pile of twigs.


----------



## 777

I call it clacking bones.


----------



## Miss Sally

Emma Watson is part of the Plain Jane Gang. There's nothing special about her at all... and Oh God that picture BM.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

RipNTear said:


> We're in a very interesting situation with the internet now because the thing is that a lot of people use youtube (which is a private entity) to address public issues.
> 
> What we need is legislation similar to the legislation that protects the 1st amendment on other private platforms (such as TV, radio and phone) to be extended to internet companies like Youtube, Twitter and others which are platforms that profit off of the individuals they want to suppress and moderate.
> 
> Someone who has the time, patient and motivation may be able to take this all the way to the supreme court.


I find it extremely worrying that a private entity would tout the idea of free speech, i.e. post whatever you want, as a linchpin to its initial rise and then once established use their power to squelch free speech. I know I read it here, but was a legislator, or was it Trump, who brought up the idea of having digital sites, like Facebook, Twitter, and Youtube, be regulated in order to ensure that they weren't violating people's first amendment rights? Maybe I'm butchering the initial idea, because I can't remember, but I'm fairly sure it came down to something similar to that. That being said, if people are using a private site as a place to express themselves, shouldn't that be protected?

At the end of the day, though, because I believe in capitalism, I think Youtube is opening itself up to potential competition; by a similar site that touts free speech as its #1 objective. It really wouldn't surprise me if PewDiePie started his own site, he easily could, and in no time he could invite all other persecuted Youtube "personalities" to join the site. Youtube would lose a shit ton of money because of that.

There is also the court option, but because, as you stated, Youtube is a private entity, I believe there's a chance that the courts would decide that they have the right to determine what speech is and is not acceptable on their site. On the other hand, the idea I mentioned above, could lead to a massive change in how sites like Facebook, Twitter, and Youtube, among others, function.


----------



## virus21

TheNightmanCometh said:


> I find it extremely worrying that a private entity would tout the idea of free speech, i.e. post whatever you want, as a linchpin to its initial rise and then once established use their power to squelch free speech. I know I read it here, but was a legislator, or was it Trump, who brought up the idea of having digital sites, like Facebook, Twitter, and Youtube, be regulated in order to ensure that they weren't violating people's first amendment rights? Maybe I'm butchering the initial idea, because I can't remember, but I'm fairly sure it came down to something similar to that. That being said, if people are using a private site as a place to express themselves, shouldn't that be protected?
> 
> At the end of the day, though, because I believe in capitalism, I think Youtube is opening itself up to potential competition; by a similar site that touts free speech as its #1 objective. It really wouldn't surprise me if PewDiePie started his own site, he easily could, and in no time he could invite all other persecuted Youtube "personalities" to join the site. Youtube would lose a shit ton of money because of that.
> 
> There is also the court option, but because, as you stated, Youtube is a private entity, I believe there's a chance that the courts would decide that they have the right to determine what speech is and is not acceptable on their site. On the other hand, the idea I mentioned above, could lead to a massive change in how sites like Facebook, Twitter, and Youtube, among others, function.


Youtube is already starting lose people. Many seem to be going to Minds.com or Vidme.


----------



## birthday_massacre

RipNTear said:


> We're in a very interesting situation with the internet now because the thing is that a lot of people use youtube (which is a private entity) to address public issues.
> 
> What we need is legislation similar to the legislation that protects the 1st amendment on other private platforms (such as TV, radio and phone) to be extended to internet companies like Youtube, Twitter and others which are platforms that profit off of the individuals they want to suppress and moderate.
> 
> Someone who has the time, patient and motivation may be able to take this all the way to the supreme court.





TheNightmanCometh said:


> I find it extremely worrying that a private entity would tout the idea of free speech, i.e. post whatever you want, as a linchpin to its initial rise and then once established use their power to squelch free speech. I know I read it here, but was a legislator, or was it Trump, who brought up the idea of having digital sites, like Facebook, Twitter, and Youtube, be regulated in order to ensure that they weren't violating people's first amendment rights? Maybe I'm butchering the initial idea, because I can't remember, but I'm fairly sure it came down to something similar to that. That being said, if people are using a private site as a place to express themselves, shouldn't that be protected?
> 
> At the end of the day, though, because I believe in capitalism, I think Youtube is opening itself up to potential competition; by a similar site that touts free speech as its #1 objective. It really wouldn't surprise me if PewDiePie started his own site, he easily could, and in no time he could invite all other persecuted Youtube "personalities" to join the site. Youtube would lose a shit ton of money because of that.
> 
> There is also the court option, but because, as you stated, Youtube is a private entity, I believe there's a chance that the courts would decide that they have the right to determine what speech is and is not acceptable on their site. On the other hand, the idea I mentioned above, could lead to a massive change in how sites like Facebook, Twitter, and Youtube, among others, function.



First amendment rights do not protect hate speech. Saying death to all jews, could be considerate hate speech. Its also not like this was just one video he posted, he posted like 9 video's with things that are considered ant-Semitic.


----------



## Reaper

birthday_massacre said:


> First amendment rights do not protect hate speech. Saying death to all jews, could be considerate hate speech.


We've been over this. 1st amendment protects even the most incendiary speech. Every single supreme Court decision has proved it over and over again. There isn't a single supreme Court conviction for hate speech in American history and all lower court convictions have been overturned. Every single one.


----------



## birthday_massacre

RipNTear said:


> We've been over this. 1st amendment protects even the most incendiary speech. Every single supreme Court decision has proved it over and over again. There isn't a single supreme Court conviction for hate speech in American history.


Hate speech can fall under fighting words in some cases which is not protected. I would think saying death to all jews are fighting words.

Btw you are right, its super annoying how some articles claim hate speech is not protected and others do.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

I want to say the precedence in common law states is that "kill all jews" is protected, but "go to the Synagouge on 4th and main and kill the jews there" is fighting words/incitement to riot.


----------



## birthday_massacre

MillionDollarProns said:


> I want to say the precedence in common law states is that "kill all jews" is protected, but "go to the Synagouge on 4th and main and kill the jews there" is fighting words/incitement to riot.


That is a fair point and probably more of what the fighting words exception is talking about.


----------



## 777

It especially protects hate speech. Look at the bigger picture, these rights protect everyone.
It's also amusing that hate speech from muslims, minorities, women and lefties is perfectly fine, or that the stuff that gets labeled as 'hate speech' isn't even close to being as hateful in actuality. The disconnect is baffling.


----------



## Reaper

MillionDollarProns said:


> I want to say the precedence in common law states is that "kill all jews" is protected, but "go to the Synagouge on 4th and main and kill the jews there" is fighting words/incitement to riot.


Incitement to riot convictions have also been overturned. There has not been a single supreme Court conviction for incitement to violence either.

It's not criminalized. Supreme Court has always been very clear about it. Some states and lower courts have tried to criminalize it but the Supreme Court has overturned several in the past.


----------



## Reaper

777 said:


> It especially protects hate speech. Look at the bigger picture, these rights protect everyone.
> It's also amusing that hate speech from muslims, minorities, women and lefties is perfectly fine, or that the stuff that gets labeled as 'hate speech' isn't even close to being as hateful in actuality. The disconnect is baffling.


That's why it needs to be universally applied because this is the only way everyone's equally protected.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

birthday_massacre said:


> First amendment rights do not protect hate speech. Saying death to all jews, could be considerate hate speech. Its also not like this was just one video he posted, he posted like 9 video's with things that are considered ant-Semitic.


Okay, then take someone who you think is violating the first amendment through hate speech to court and see how far it gets you. Don't silence him because you think what he's saying is considered hate speech. And when I say you I don't mean you personally.


----------



## MrMister

Falsely putting people in danger is about the only exception I can think of; the thing about yelling FIRE in a crowded theater when there is no fire (this is just the example the Justice used).


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

2 Ton 21 said:


> Who would turn her down?


Too big for me. :shrug

Oh, are we not in this conversation anymore? Now we're on speech being protected by the first amendment? My fault for being late to the conversation.

Yeah, I agree with MrMister. "The boy who cried wolf" should be criminalized (depending on the severity of the falsehood).


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

From HG.org



> Content Regulations
> 
> Some laws may prevent the expression of certain ideas and messages. While presumptively impermissible, there are limited exceptions to when the government can prohibit certain forms of speech. Some examples are described below.
> 
> Fighting Words
> 
> Government may prohibit the use of “fighting words,” which is speech that is used to inflame another and that will likely incite physical retaliation. Likewise, language that is meant to incite the masses toward lawless action is not protected. This can include speech that is intended to incite violence or to encourage the audience to commit illegal acts. The test for fighting words is whether an average citizen would view the language as being inherently likely to provoke a violent response
> 
> Obscenity
> 
> Most forms of obscenity are protected by the First Amendment. However, there is a high threshold that must be met in order for obscenity not to be protected, which includes showing that the language appeals to the prurient interest in sex, that it depicts something that is considered patently offensive based on contemporary community standards and that it lacks serious literary, scientific or artistic value.
> 
> Child Pornography
> 
> Child pornography is an exception to the First Amendment’s right to free speech and to having to meet the high threshold test for other obscene works. Speech is not protected if it depicts a minor performing sexual acts or showing their private parts.
> 
> Libel and Slander
> 
> The First Amendment does not protect individuals from facing civil penalties if they defame another person through written or verbal communication.
> 
> Crimes Involving Speech
> 
> The First Amendment also does not provide protection for forms of speech that are used to commit a crime, such as perjury, extortion or harassment.
> 
> Threats
> 
> Speech is not usually protected when it constitutes a threat toward another that places the target of such speech of bodily harm or death. There are certain exceptions, such as when a reasonable person would understand the language not to be a credible threat. Additionally, threats of mere social ostracism or boycotts are protected by the constitution.
> 
> Violation of Copyright Rules
> 
> Intellectual property is protected, including copyrights and trademarks. The Supreme Court has held that copyright laws can withstand a First Amendment challenge based on the freedom of speech.
> 
> Conduct Regulations
> 
> The government is permitted to make laws regarding the conduct related to speech, such as by stating when speech may be provided, where it may be provided and how it can be communicated. Courts generally uphold these types of regulations as long as they are considered content-neutral and not directed only at prohibiting the expression of certain ideas. For example, the government may prohibit demonstrations at certain locations, may limit the size of a poster used for speech and may limit the amount of sound that can be heard at specific times.
> 
> Commercial Speech
> 
> While commercial speech is protected, it is generally viewed as having “diminished protection.” Commercial speech may be faced with many more regulations than speech from a private citizen if a substantial government interest is advanced and the government’s restriction is no more extensive than necessary. This type of protection serves the interest of protecting the public from false information while still recognizing the need for free communication between businesses and potential customers.


----------



## birthday_massacre

TheNightmanCometh said:


> Okay, then take someone who you think is violating the first amendment through hate speech to court and see how far it gets you. Don't silence him because you think what he's saying is considered hate speech. And when I say you I don't mean you personally.


Reaper already corrected me and he was right. I was wrong about hate speech, I was more talking about fighting words with the saying death to all jews but even that may not hold up in court.

So I was wrong on what I said for sure.


----------



## Reaper

MrMister said:


> Falsely putting people in danger is about the only exception I can think of; the thing about yelling FIRE in a crowded theater when there is no fire (this is just the example the Justice used).


Not hate speech. The subtle difference is enough because that subtle difference can be used to oppress and suppress political discourse or a difference of opinion. 

It's easier to criminalize someone that definitely caused a stampede which is also different in that it's accidental violence therefore the Stampeders aren't criminals as opposed to someone that didn't cause violence but others committee it with intent therefore you criminalize the violence itself in that case.


There are dozens of reporters calling for Trump's assassination. In case an assassination does happen no one wants those who called for it to go to jail as well or do they?


----------



## birthday_massacre

RipNTear said:


> Not hate speech. The subtle difference is enough because that subtle difference can be used to oppress and suppress political discourse or a difference of opinion.
> 
> It's easier to criminalize someone that definitely caused a stampede which is also different in that it's accidental violence therefore the Stampeders aren't criminals as opposed to someone that didn't cause violence but others committee it with intent therefore you criminalize the violence itself in that case.


So in other words, someone that yells fired in a crowded theater and people just look at him like WTF are you talking about, nothing would probably happen but if that person caused a stampeded and people got hurt or even died then he would probably be charged.


----------



## Reaper

birthday_massacre said:


> So in other words, someone that yells fired in a crowded theater and people just look at him like WTF are you talking about, nothing would probably happen but if that person caused a stampeded and people got hurt or even died then he would probably be charged.


That would be a reasonable rationale in that case. The stampeders would be victims not criminals. But I'd have to see if there have been any such cases.

Here's an interesting article on the subject https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wa...015/05/11/shouting-fire-in-a-crowded-theater/


----------



## MrMister

Why do you think I think yelling fire in a crowded theater when there is not fire is hate speech? :lol


----------



## Reaper

MrMister said:


> Why do you think I think yelling fire in a crowded theater when there is not fire is hate speech?


I was hoping you didn't think that. It's just a very common interjection into free speech arguments as an analogy for restrictions on political speech so it felt like you were doing the same. My bad if you weren't.


----------



## MrMister

I was just adding that because it really is the only thing I could think of off the top of my head. 

Slander and libel came to me after I posted but didn't care to edit my post.


----------



## Oxidamus

Regarding the fat lady, if her titties weren't as saggy as they seem to be in other pics yea probably.


----------



## deepelemblues

> Originally Posted by birthday_massacre View Post
> First amendment rights do not protect hate speech.


...Yes it does.

There are three Supreme Court rulings that have set the rules. Brandenburg v. Ohio (1969), RAV v. City of St. Paul (1992), and Snyder v. Phelps (2011). All three came down firmly on the side of the opinion that the First Amendment forbids legal consequences for engaging in "hate speech."


----------



## MrMister

Ok since the fattie is being talked about again...


I'm now of the opinion that SI photoshopped her to appear larger than she really is. I'm ok with this because it takes the puritan SJW heat off of having pretty much completely naked Nina Agdal in the same magazine.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

If you look at her early, early IG pics from 2013 it's clear she gained a lot of weight. I wonder if this is the new thing? Become plus sized so you can get more publicity because its a hot button forced meme right now?


----------



## virus21




----------



## Oxidamus

Any Canadians or people paying attention to Canadian politics at the moment? :hmm:
Motion 103 is a big talking point in CA right now (I know because of The Rebel :side and I would expect the controversial nature of it to extend to the US.



MillionDollarProns said:


> If you look at her early, early IG pics from 2013 it's clear she gained a lot of weight. I wonder if this is the new thing? Become plus sized so you can get more publicity because its a hot button forced meme right now?


I dunno, maybe. She has a good body for her size unlike most people who would just pack on weight. Her stomach isn't fat, it's pretty flat.


----------



## DOPA

Based SBG.

Going through that SI's instagram I'd probably hit it.

There are some curvy girls I follow on instagram though are just :homer


----------



## 777

"Death to all Jews" is technically an accurate statement, in that death comes for us all.

And on the SI model, she's actually leaning towards the too skinny category for 777.


----------



## birthday_massacre

deepelemblues said:


> ...Yes it does.
> 
> There are three Supreme Court rulings that have set the rules. Brandenburg v. Ohio (1969), RAV v. City of St. Paul (1992), and Snyder v. Phelps (2011). All three came down firmly on the side of the opinion that the First Amendment forbids legal consequences for engaging in "hate speech."


I already admitted I was wrong. 


I also love all these people that are so for the first amendment but are getting trigger over anyone using their first amendment right to make videos or write articles against Pewdiepie. Pretty ironic.


----------



## MrMister

I have no clue who Pewdiepie is btw. Even after whatever this controversy is.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

MrMister said:


> I have no clue who Pewdiepie is btw. Even after whatever this controversy is.


I know who he is (by virtue of working at Gamestop for a few years and people telling me about him), but I've never seen any of his videos nor do I pay much mind to the content he creates.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

birthday_massacre said:


> I already admitted I was wrong.
> 
> 
> I also love all these people that are so for the first amendment but are getting trigger over anyone using their first amendment right to make videos or write articles against Pewdiepie. Pretty ironic.


Are they saying that the anti-PewDiePie videos or articles should be taken down? If so then they are most certainly in the wrong. Bitching about someone's opinion is far different than demanding that their opinions be silenced.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

Oda Nobunaga said:


> I know who he is (by virtue of working at Gamestop for a few years and people telling me about him), but I've never seen any of his videos nor do I pay much mind to the content he creates.


I've only ever seen one of his videos where he played a scary game and got all scared and made funny comments. It was amusing. I missed his "supposed devolvement into anti-Semitic hate monger".


----------



## 777

Oxi X.O. said:


> Any Canadians or people paying attention to Canadian politics at the moment? :hmm:
> Motion 103 is a big talking point in CA right now (I know because of The Rebel :side and I would expect the controversial nature of it to extend to the US.


It's very telling that nearly every CBC news article on the matter has the comment section turned off.

I voted for Trudeau because, a) I'm a liberal, b) ten years of Harper was more than enough, c) I want marijuana reform and d) I really liked his father...and now I'm constantly questioning that decision.

I can't understand how these folks have convinced themselves that suppressing the expression and concern of their citizens is going curb animosity.


----------



## Oxidamus

Oda Nobunaga said:


> I know who he is (by virtue of working at Gamestop for a few years and people telling me about him), but I've never seen any of his videos nor do I pay much mind to the content he creates.





MrMister said:


> I have no clue who Pewdiepie is btw. Even after whatever this controversy is.


He got famous when in 2011 and 2012 horror games like Slender took over YouTube lets plays. It's actually amazing how he amassed such a following from such shitty indie games, honestly. I remember first seeing him when I wanted to watch Slender gameplay in 2012, and he was the first guy to pop up when searching it. I just checked the Google archive, and he had like 2 million subscribers a little after Slender came out (mid 2012).

Now he's basically mimicking and getting to know the successful "alternative" YouTuber's who make stupid, offensive videos. Probably because he knows his audience is getting older and that's the type of shit they like.

So he basically has this "good guy, family friendly" persona from his years of being the #1 Video Gamer on the site, but is having trouble trying to shed that as he changes his persona to be a bit more "late-teens"-ish. Kinda like iDubbbz but you guys probably don't know who he is either.



777 said:


> It's very telling that nearly every CBC news article on the matter has the comment section turned off.
> 
> I voted for Trudeau because, a) I'm a liberal, b) ten years of Harper was more than enough, c) I want marijuana reform and d) I really liked his father...and now I'm constantly questioning that decision.
> 
> I can't understand how these folks have convinced themselves that suppressing the expression and concern of their citizens is going curb animosity.


Trudeau did look pretty good in hindsight. I remember hearing about the "young liberal son-of-a-politician" who "wants to legalise marijuana" and thinking, damn, that's a damn good guy for leader. From what I've seen though he's turned out shit, and feminism being his primary issue really is pathetic. Again I don't really know TOO much but the supposed debt he has managed. :mj4


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

Oxi X.O. said:


> Trudeau did look pretty good in hindsight. I remember hearing about the "young liberal son-of-a-politician" who "wants to legalise marijuana" and thinking, damn, that's a damn good guy for leader. From what I've seen though he's turned out shit, and feminism being his primary issue really is pathetic. Again I don't really know TOO much but the supposed debt he has managed. :mj4


I don't mean to be adversarial, but what's so great about "son of a politician who wants to legalize marijuana"? I trust you believe that there are more important issues and better qualifications than that. That being said, I'm not Canadian and I don't follow Canadian politics, so you'll have to forgive me if I don't know what else he was running on.


----------



## Beatles123

Old, but......










WHAT.

THE. 

FUCK?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...saying-no-incident-Austria-December-2015.html


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

I didn't know sex with 10-year olds was legal in Austria.

Edit: Oh, I see, it's not rape if the boy consented. Didn't know that in Austria minors had right of consent.


----------



## virus21

TheNightmanCometh said:


> I didn't know sex with 10-year olds was legal in Austria.


It isn't


----------



## Oxidamus

TheNightmanCometh said:


> I don't mean to be adversarial, but what's so great about "son of a politician who wants to legalize marijuana"? I trust you believe that there are more important issues and better qualifications than that. That being said, I'm not Canadian and I don't follow Canadian politics, so you'll have to forgive me if I don't know what else he was running on.


That's half my point, when I initially heard about Trudeau I knew NOTHING about Canada.
I always thought it was like a near perfect country, and the only things they needed to change were things a young PM who knows what he's doing would change, like legalize marijuana. That's why he sounded like a good choice to me.


----------



## stevefox1200

Reporter claims firing an AR-15 at a fucking range gave him PTSD and even hours after shooting it he could still feel the impact 

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/crime/firing-ar-15-horrifying-dangerous-loud-article-1.2673201

Reporter responds to people calling him a pussy saying that most people have no idea the power of an AR-15 and calls its a powerful and scary weapon and compares it to a bazooka (a weapon with no recoil that has not been used since the 60s)

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/gun-lovers-opinion-assault-rifles-article-1.2674555

To anyone who has actually fired a gun the AR-15 is a fucking pussycat to shoot and has basically no recoil due to firing extremely small rounds for a rifle (5.56 is basically as small as rifle rounds get now) 

The fucker would sent to the hospital after firing the 7.62s that 12 year old insurgents use on a daily basis


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

virus21 said:


> It isn't


Is there a sarcasm font that is used around here, cause I was being sarcastic. :smile2:


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

Oxi X.O. said:


> That's half my point, when I initially heard about Trudeau I knew NOTHING about Canada.
> I always thought it was like a near perfect country, and the only things they needed to change were things a young PM who knows what he's doing would change, like legalize marijuana. That's why he sounded like a good choice to me.


Ah, I see what you're saying. For some reason I assumed you were Canadian and I was thinking to myself, "Clearly, there has to be a higher bar than "son of a former PM who wants to legalize marijuana"".


----------



## 2 Ton 21

stevefox1200 said:


> Reporter claims firing an AR-15 at a fucking range gave him PTSD and even hours after shooting it he could still feel the impact
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/crime/firing-ar-15-horrifying-dangerous-loud-article-1.2673201
> 
> Reporter responds to people calling him a pussy saying that most people have no idea the power of an AR-15 and calls its a powerful and scary weapon and compares it to a bazooka (a weapon with no recoil that has not been used since the 60s)
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/gun-lovers-opinion-assault-rifles-article-1.2674555
> 
> To anyone who has actually fired a gun the AR-15 is a fucking pussycat to shoot and has basically no recoil due to firing extremely small rounds for a rifle (5.56 is basically as small as rifle rounds get now)
> 
> The fucker would sent to the hospital after firing the 7.62s that 12 year old insurgents use on a daily basis


Thought this guy's rebuttal video was pretty good.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

That's a goddamn wonderful rebuttal.


----------



## stevefox1200

2 Ton 21 said:


> Thought this guy's rebuttal video was pretty good.


The gun debate is such a pain the ass as it one side who knows nothing about guns arguing with a side that worships them

Actual firearms "experts" and enthusiasts don't really get involved in the politics because its either their job or a hobby, not something you want to debate a no nothing about or a hill worth dying on


----------



## 2 Ton 21

stevefox1200 said:


> The gun debate is such a pain the ass as it one side who knows nothing about guns arguing with a side that worships them
> 
> Actual firearms "experts" and enthusiasts don't really get involved in the politics because its either their job or a hobby, not something you want to debate a no nothing about or a hill worth dying on


Yeah, it seems like more often than not it's between people that think fully automatic weapons are available for purchase by anyone at every gun shop and people open carrying rifles around their necks in the middle of Taco Bell that can't understand why people look nervous.

Kind of feels like that's how it is with everything political now. The extremes on both sides dominating the debate while the silent majority just go about their lives.


----------



## CamillePunk

Milo on The Drunken Peasants podcast (hosted by The Amazing Atheist):

https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=ny-FyUM7dZU


----------



## Reaper

Getting PTSD from shooting a gun. :lmao


----------



## 777

If one can get PTSD from Twitter, I guess everything's on the table at that point.


----------



## Reaper

I really hope for America's sake we never have a Third World War. Given the state of modern day children who would be soldiers, there aren't enough Teddy Bears you can produce for these babies to cuddle on the front lines. The lack of preparedness of the millennials to face the real world is just sad.


----------



## 777

RipNTear said:


> I really hope for America's sake we never have a Third World War. Given the state of modern day children who would be soldiers, there aren't enough Teddy Bears you can produce for these babies to cuddle on the front lines. The lack of preparedness of the millennials to face the real world is just sad.


I keep doing a backhanded defense of bullying, in that, while I find the act a demonstration of weakness and poor character, it's also a necessary experience in terms of building good character both being bullied or bullying. The art of negotiating through the politics of day-to-day life.


----------



## Reaper

777 said:


> I keep doing a backhanded defense of bullying, in that, while I find the act a demonstration of weakness and poor character, it's also a necessary experience in terms of building good character both being bullied or bullying. The art of negotiating through the politics of day-to-day life.


Pacifism is one of the worst defence strategies you can teach a child. I'm all for letting the kid grow up aggressive and respond aggressively to aggression. Self-defense skills are an absolute necessity and too many kids are deprived of their agency when society tells them not to respond to attacks. 

At the same time, I'm a full on advocate of teaching every single child to learn how to aim and shoot. I'll be starting off my kid with a BB gun, then take it from there. I learnt to shoot and grew up around guns and that made me PTSD resistant.


----------



## 777

Had never even fired a gun before until about 5 years ago, not because I'm anti-gun, It just wasn't my thing and it never seemed necessary. I've recently started looking into gun ownership...just in case.


----------



## Miss Sally

RipNTear said:


> Pacifism is one of the worst defence strategies you can teach a child. I'm all for letting the kid grow up aggressive and respond aggressively to aggression. Self-defense skills are an absolute necessity and too many kids are deprived of their agency when society tells them not to respond to attacks.
> 
> At the same time, I'm a full on advocate of teaching every single child to learn how to aim and shoot. I'll be starting off my kid with a BB gun, then take it from there. I learnt to shoot and grew up around guns and that made me PTSD resistant.


Pacifism is worse than being aggressive, Pacifism teaches children that they can have success or solve problems by basically doing nothing and having no real ambition. Even Jesus whipped the guys selling animals in the Temple.

Every child should learn respect, self-defense, critical thinking, survival skills and most important, common sense.

Millenials are hopeless but Generation Z is showing interest in things. It will be Z that will be the success for America, not the current crop of weak willed and scared Millenials.


----------



## TripleG

Kids should be taught to stand up for themselves. I'm not saying they should go around picking fist fights with everybody, but if a bully gets in your kid's face, the kid should be taught to at least stand their ground and not take crap.


----------



## Vic Capri

Mental chess is fun!

- Vic


----------



## Miss Sally

http://www.breitbart.com/london/2017/02/20/library-bans-factual-book-immigration/

*A library in Sweden’s capital is refusing to stock Kurdish economist Tino Sanandaji’s “sincere and evidence-driven analysis” of the country’s immigration policy because the book ‘supports racism’.
An examination into the results of mass migration to Sweden over recent decades, ‘Mass Challenge’ was topping Sweden’s book charts within days of its release earlier this month.

Sanandaji’s analysis of the nation’s large-scale importation of people from the third world, the resulting social problems and the effects on Sweden’s economy, is based on facts sourced from Statistics Sweden, the National Crime Prevention Council, the National Board of Health and other mainstream and respected agencies.

But local media reports that Swedes who are wanting to borrow a copy of the chart-topping book from their local library are running into difficulties, with librarians rejecting Mass Challenge for political reasons.

Nina Sundberg at Stockholm’s Ekero library, which is refusing to stock Sanandaji’s new book, argues that libraries should only purchase books which are politically correct.

“Library collections should be characterized by diversity and pluralism. The goal is to not buy books that support racism, persecution, gender stereotypes or anything else that’s contrary to human rights”, wrote the librarian, explaining the facility’s motivation in rejecting Mass Challenge.

Ekero library regular Maria Halkiewicz, who had wanted to borrow the book, condemned the decision. “It’s strikingly obvious that this is censorship”, she told Nyheteridag.

On Saturday, Malmö University lecturer Martin Kroon noted the apparent absence of Mass Challenge from Sweden’s libraries in an article which asks whether politically motivated ‘censorship’ of certain titles is a problem across the country.

Sanandaji has sounded the alarm on the “quite disastrous” effects of mass migration in Sweden for a number of years. Warning that Swedes will become a minority in their own country without a serious cut to the number of migrants it accepts, he said in 2015: “This is an irreversible social experiment that no wealthy state has ever attempted. There are almost no ideas or visions over how this can be solved.

“You can’t combine open borders with a welfare state. If you offer generous benefits, and anyone can come and use these benefits, a very large number of people will try to do that. It’s just mathematically impossible for a small country like Sweden to fund that.”*

As always take everything with a grain of salt but not having a book because it's not PC is a dangerous mindset for any political spectrum as what else isn't allowed to be stocked based on what it holds? Censorship should not be allowed but Sweden seems to love it with their Government media and squashing studies they don't like.


----------



## virus21

Speaking of Sweden, heres a actual Swede


----------



## yeahbaby!

Miss Sally said:


> http://www.breitbart.com/london/2017/02/20/library-bans-factual-book-immigration/
> 
> *A library in Sweden’s capital is refusing to stock Kurdish economist Tino Sanandaji’s “sincere and evidence-driven analysis” of the country’s immigration policy because the book ‘supports racism’.
> An examination into the results of mass migration to Sweden over recent decades, ‘Mass Challenge’ was topping Sweden’s book charts within days of its release earlier this month.
> 
> Sanandaji’s analysis of the nation’s large-scale importation of people from the third world, the resulting social problems and the effects on Sweden’s economy, is based on facts sourced from Statistics Sweden, the National Crime Prevention Council, the National Board of Health and other mainstream and respected agencies.
> 
> But local media reports that Swedes who are wanting to borrow a copy of the chart-topping book from their local library are running into difficulties, with librarians rejecting Mass Challenge for political reasons.
> 
> Nina Sundberg at Stockholm’s Ekero library, which is refusing to stock Sanandaji’s new book, argues that libraries should only purchase books which are politically correct.
> 
> “Library collections should be characterized by diversity and pluralism. The goal is to not buy books that support racism, persecution, gender stereotypes or anything else that’s contrary to human rights”, wrote the librarian, explaining the facility’s motivation in rejecting Mass Challenge.
> 
> Ekero library regular Maria Halkiewicz, who had wanted to borrow the book, condemned the decision. “It’s strikingly obvious that this is censorship”, she told Nyheteridag.
> 
> On Saturday, Malmö University lecturer Martin Kroon noted the apparent absence of Mass Challenge from Sweden’s libraries in an article which asks whether politically motivated ‘censorship’ of certain titles is a problem across the country.
> 
> Sanandaji has sounded the alarm on the “quite disastrous” effects of mass migration in Sweden for a number of years. Warning that Swedes will become a minority in their own country without a serious cut to the number of migrants it accepts, he said in 2015: “This is an irreversible social experiment that no wealthy state has ever attempted. There are almost no ideas or visions over how this can be solved.
> 
> “You can’t combine open borders with a welfare state. If you offer generous benefits, and anyone can come and use these benefits, a very large number of people will try to do that. It’s just mathematically impossible for a small country like Sweden to fund that.”*
> 
> As always take everything with a grain of salt but not having a book because it's not PC is a dangerous mindset for any political spectrum as what else isn't allowed to be stocked based on what it holds? Censorship should not be allowed but Sweden seems to love it with their Government media and squashing studies they don't like.


Couldn't help reading the comments. This one is lol-worthy



> There are NO real men left in Sweden. And those with male plumbing that are still there are learning that Chesty was right! Semper Fi
> 
> “Our Country won’t go on forever, if we stay soft as we are now. There won’t be any AMERICA because some foreign soldiery will invade us and take our women and breed a hardier race!”
> 
> – Lt. Gen. Lewis B. “Chesty” Puller, USMC


_Chesty_ was right lol.


----------



## virus21

yeahbaby! said:


> Couldn't help reading the comments. This one is lol-worthy
> 
> 
> 
> _Chesty_ was right lol.


Im surprised he didn't say that foreigners will come and steal out precious bodily fluids.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Reaper

And Milo lost control. His own hype went to his head.

If he was actually in a pedophilic relationship then he's a rape victim and likely a damaged individual as a result. Needs proper help imo and he needs to turn the rapist in.

If he was lying and being hyperbolic then he needs to apologize and claw his way back after the damage that he's suffered.


----------



## Miss Sally

RipNTear said:


> And Milo lost control. His own hype went to his head.
> 
> If he was actually in a pedophilic relationship then he's a rape victim and likely a damaged individual as a result. Needs proper help imo and he needs to turn the rapist in.
> 
> If he was lying and being hyperbolic then he needs to apologize and claw his way back after the damage that he's suffered.


I'm unsure of his context, older lover, younger partner isn't exactly unheard of within the gay community. Lots of lesbian movies about it, again not just limited to this community but can see how a young gay boy can fall victim to an older gay man.


----------



## Reaper

Miss Sally said:


> I'm unsure of his context, older lover, younger partner isn't exactly unheard of within the gay community. Lots of lesbian movies about it, again not just limited to this community but can see how a young gay boy can fall victim to an older gay man.


Made it seem like a preacher/religious kind of authority figure. I haven't dived into the details yet and will get into them tomorrow. 

But Milo has himself admitted that he was a child abuse victim. So it seems like it's true.

A lot of male victims of child sex abuse sincere do believe themselves to be the predators and it's a defence mechanism to protect themselves from having to face the pain of what they're going through.


----------



## Oxidamus

Quotes from Milo's FB (sorry if already posted):

First posted 22hrs ago, updated since:


Milo said:


> A note for idiots (UPDATED):
> I do not support pedophilia. Period. It is a vile and disgusting crime, perhaps the very worst. There are selectively edited videos doing the rounds, as part of a co-ordinated effort to discredit me from establishment Republicans, that suggest I am soft on the subject.
> If it somehow comes across (through my own sloppy phrasing or through deceptive editing) that I meant any of the ugly things alleged, let me set the record straight: I am completely disgusted by the abuse of children.
> Some facts to consider:
> 1. I have outed THREE pedophiles in my career as a journalist. That's three more than any of my critics and a peculiar strategy for a supposed pedophile apologist.
> (a) Luke Bozier, former business partner of Louise Mensch
> http://kernelmag.dailydot.com/…/menshn-co-founder-embroile…/
> http://kernelmag.dailydot.com/…/…/3746/luke-bozier-arrested/
> (b) Nicholas Nyberg, anti-GamerGate activist who self-described as a pedophile and white nationalist
> http://www.breitbart.com/…/leading-gamergate-critic-sarah-…/
> (c) Chris Leydon, a London photographer who has a rape trial starting March 13 thanks to my reporting.
> http://www.breitbart.com/…/tech-city-darling-chris-leydon-…/
> 2. I have repeatedly expressed disgust at pedophiles in my journalism.
> http://www.breitbart.com/…/heres-why-the-progressive-left-…/
> 3. I have never defended and would never defend child abusers, as my reporting history shows. The world is messy and complicated, and I recognize it as such, as this furore demonstrates. But that is a red line for any decent person.
> 4. The videos do not show what people say they show. I *did* joke about giving better head as a result of clerical sexual abuse committed against me when I was a teen. If I choose to deal in an edgy way on an internet livestream with a crime I was the victim of that's my prerogative. It's no different to gallows humor from AIDS sufferers.
> 5. National Review, whose journalists are tweeting about this, published an article defending Salon for giving a pedophile a platform.
> 6. I did say that there are relationships between younger men and older men that can help a young gay man escape from a lack of support or understanding at home. That's perfectly true and every gay man knows it. But I was not talking about anything illegal and I was not referring to pre-pubescent boys.
> 7. I said in the same "Drunken Peasants" podcast from which the footage is taken that I agree with the current age of consent.
> 8. I shouldn't have used the word "boy" when I talked about those relationships between older men and younger gay men. (I was talking about my own relationship when I was 17 with a man who was 29. The age of consent in the UK is 16.) That was a mistake. Gay men often use the word "boy" when they refer to consenting adults. I understand that heterosexual people might not know that, so it was a sloppy choice of words that I regret.
> 9. This rush to judgment from establishment conservatives who hate Trump as much as they hate me, before I have had any chance to provide context or a response, is one of the big reasons gays vote Democrat.
> 10. In case there is any lingering doubt, here's me, in the same interview the other footage is taken from, affirming that the current legal age of consent is about right: "And I think the law is probably about right. It's probably roughly the right age. I think it's probably about ok. But there are certainly people who are capable of giving consent at a younger age. I certainly consider myself to be one of them, people who were sexually active younger. I think it particularly happens in the gay world, by the way."



This posted 6hrs ago, before the edit of the above:


Milo said:


> I am a gay man, and a child abuse victim.
> I would like to restate my utter disgust at adults who sexually abuse minors. I am horrified by pedophilia and I have devoted large portions of my career as a journalist to exposing child abusers. I've outed three of them, in fact -- three more than most of my critics. And I've repeatedly expressed disgust at pedophilia in my feature and opinion writing. My professional record is very clear.
> But I do understand that these videos, even though some of them are edited deceptively, paint a different picture.
> I'm partly to blame. My own experiences as a victim led me to believe I could say anything I wanted to on this subject, no matter how outrageous. But I understand that my usual blend of British sarcasm, provocation and gallows humor might have come across as flippancy, a lack of care for other victims or, worse, "advocacy." I deeply regret that. People deal with things from their past in different ways.
> As to some of the specific claims being made, sometimes things tumble out of your mouth on these long, late-night live-streams, when everyone is spit-balling, that are incompletely expressed or not what you intended. Nonetheless, I've reviewed the tapes that appeared last night in their proper full context and I don't believe they say what is being reported.
> I do not advocate for illegal behavior. I explicitly say on the tapes that I think the current age of consent is "about right."
> I do not believe sex with 13-year-olds is okay. When I mentioned the number 13, I was talking about the age I lost my own virginity.
> I shouldn't have used the word "boy" -- which gay men often do to describe young men of consenting age -- instead of "young man." That was an error.
> I am certainly guilty of imprecise language, which I regret.
> Anyone who suggests I turn a blind eye to illegal activity or to the abuse of minors is unequivocally wrong. I am implacably opposed to the normalization of pedophilia and I will continue to report and speak accordingly.
> Previous statement:



It seems the vast majority of people, whether they're on the left or the right, completely lose their shit once "paedophilia" is brought up. Milo explained the terminology which apparently TRIGGERS that exact vast majority because if anyone explains a word to them, it means they're defending it.

I've done the same here on this forum. The distinctions between the different types of attractions are important, and explaining them does not mean defending them.


----------



## virus21

> Almost 64 percent of Germans don’t wish to see Angela Merkel reelected as Chancellor, a poll conducted by YouGov has found. Meanwhile, the Social Democrats (SPD) are shooting ahead in the polls, despite predictions that their popularity was on the wane.
> The poll published on Monday shows that, of the two-thirds of Germans dissatisfied with Merkel, 42 percent strongly want her out, while 22 percent said it was “probably” a good idea to elect a new leader.
> 
> Conversely, 19 percent said it was “probably best” to stick with her to avoid a change in leadership in the foreseeable future, while only 8 percent strongly wanted to see her reelected as Chancellor.
> 
> Merkel has been in power for 12 years.
> 
> The survey cast doubt on whether the CDU can win with Merkel at the helm – 35 percent of Germans don’t think so, and only 19 percent do.
> 
> Read more
> German Economy Minister Sigmar Gabriel and Chancellor Angela Merkel. © Tobias SchwarzGabriel blames Merkel’s austerity for rise of ‘right populism,’ leaves chancellorship race
> At the same time, political analysts were surprised to learn that the Social Democrats (SPD) have apparently reversed their popularity slump.
> 
> In December, the party led by Martin Schultz had registered historically low poll numbers showing only 20 percent support, with little hope of change. Schultz’s poll numbers have since been rising, however, and he is expected to make further gains through his foreign and security policies, according to another poll published by YouGov on January 30.
> 
> ARD Deutschland reported that Schultz’s nomination had quickly led to an eight-point bounce for the party – the first such gain since the Bundestag elections of 2013.
> 
> Schultz took the reins of his party from Sigmar Gabriel, who stepped down in late January. In an interview with Die Zeit at that time, Gabriel said he favored Schultz as his successor because of his “decade-long opposition to right-wing populism and his commitment to social justice, democracy and social cohesion in Europe.”
> 
> Gabriel blamed Merkel’s economic policies for “division of the EU,” saying “no German Chancellor before [Merkel] has risked such a great economic, social, and political division [in the EU].”
> 
> Besides expressing discontent over Merkel’s “relentless insistence on austerity,” Germans are increasingly complaining about her open-door policy toward refugees. In mid-January, the CDU’s human rights speaker, Erika Steinbach, even quit the party over the issue, telling Die Welt in an interview that she would not vote for the CDU at present.


https://www.rt.com/news/377389-merkel-election-poll-germany/


----------



## DOPA

:lol.


----------



## CamillePunk

Iran Bans Teen Chess Siblings Over Head Scarf, Match Against Israeli

http://www.rferl.org/a/iran-bans-teen-chess-siblings-over-head-scarf-israeli-match/28320535.html



> Iranian chess officials have barred two teen siblings from domestic chess tournaments and the national team for crossing some of the religious establishment's so-called red lines at an international chess event.
> 
> The Iranian National Chess Team dismissed 18-year-old Dorsa Derakhshani for appearing at the Tradewise Gibraltar Chess Festival 2017, which ran from January 23 to February 2, without the Islamic head scarf that became compulsory in Iran after the 1979 Islamic Revolution.
> 
> Her 15-year-old brother, Borna Derakhshani, was banned for playing against an Israeli opponent at the same event.
> 
> Iran does not recognize the state of Israel and forbids Iranian athletes from competing against Israeli athletes at international sports events. Iranians in the past have cited injury or illness to avoid facing Israeli rivals.
> 
> Last year an Iranian refused to compete against an Israeli at a chess tournament in Switzerland in order to reject the existence of "the Zionist state" and to express support for the "oppressed people of Palestine," the semiofficial Mehr news agency reported.
> 
> The measures against the Derakhshanis were announced by the head of the Iranian Chess Federation, Mehrdad Pahlevanzadeh, on February 19.


----------



## Reaper

@CamillePunk; @DesolationRow; @Miss Sally; 

Le Pen is France's Trump :banderas 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834027111925051393


----------



## DOPA

Shapiro DESTROYS :banderas.


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21

Oh dear god


----------



## DOPA

Roaming <3 :banderas.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

virus21 said:


> Oh dear god


Suing the lottery is just stupid, but as far as her being unhappy she won; that's a pretty common complaint amongst lottery winners.

*Here’s How Winning the Lottery Makes You Miserable*


----------



## virus21




----------



## deepelemblues

i highly doubt marine le pen is going to become president of france but if she does then it's just over

britain and the united states are separate from the rest of western civilization to some degree, britain can do brexit and the US can elect :trump but the rest of europe can, if it chooses to, be at least partially insulated from the political winds blowing that way

if a country like france goes it could decisively alter the political momentum in many european countries

especially if merkel is defeated in germany too, without merkel the progressive globalists have lost their strongest foundation in europe. doesn't matter that martin schulz would fight hard for the EU to remain largely as is or fight hard to save its very existence as chancellor, he wouldn't have the same power over germany and over europe that she does

the short and probably medium term political future of europe would be radically changed

as to political correctness, a le pen win or strong showing in the second round would only escalate the conflict around and over it but pc would definitely take a blow

le pen and :trump and you'd probably get geert wilders as prime minister of the netherlands eventually and sooner rather than later if le pen takes france, that would do grievous harm to the power of pc when it comes to muslims behaving badly because they think allah wants them to


----------



## virus21

deepelemblues said:


> i highly doubt marine le pen is going to become president of france but if she does then it's just over
> 
> britain and the united states are separate from the rest of western civilization to some degree, britain can do brexit and the US can elect :trump but the rest of europe can, if it chooses to, be at least partially insulated from the political winds blowing that way
> 
> if a country like france goes it could decisively alter the political momentum in many european countries
> 
> especially if merkel is defeated in germany too, without merkel the progressive globalists have lost their strongest foundation in europe. doesn't matter that martin schulz would fight hard for the EU to remain largely as is or fight hard to save its very existence as chancellor, he wouldn't have the same power over germany and over europe that she does
> 
> the short and probably medium term political future of europe would be radically changed
> 
> as to political correctness, a le pen win or strong showing in the second round would only escalate the conflict around and over it but pc would definitely take a blow
> 
> le pen and :trump and you'd probably get geert wilders as prime minister of the netherlands eventually and sooner rather than later if le pen takes france, that would do grievous harm to the power of pc when it comes to muslims behaving badly because they think allah wants them to


Don't know why Le Pen wouldn't get elected with whats happening in Paris right now.


----------



## Sensei Utero

Funny how the Murdoch-press has never acknowledged or mentioned any of this :hmm.


----------



## deepelemblues

virus21 said:


> Don't know why Le Pen wouldn't get elected with whats happening in Paris right now.


there are a lot of things happening in paris right now, most of them good for le pen's chances. but still electing one of the le pen family as president of france is more surprising than the US electing :trump 

i really doubt that discontent with terrorism and refugees and riots is enough on its own to get her the win. that's why fillon's scandals and all the other parties deciding to gang up on macron recently is good news for her

enough to get her elected i dunno france is not britain or the united states


----------



## virus21

Offended? Let someone do it for you

https://vid.me/8vOK


----------



## Reaper

InUtero said:


> Funny how the Murdoch-press has never acknowledged or mentioned any of this :hmm.


Probably about the same as what those socialists over in Greece are achieving :draper2


----------



## Sensei Utero

RipNTear said:


> Probably about the same as what those socialists over in Greece are achieving :draper2


Eh, it can't be denied though how biased the Murdoch-press over here in the UK are, though. If you read a copy of 'The Sun', there's absolutely no good mentioned about Labour at all. I'll admit they have a few points now and again (Labour in a few ways is dreadful - and I still consider the party an overall centre-right party filled with Tony Blair lovers), but it's not all doom and gloom like Murdoch-press claims it is, and how 'Jeremy should call it a day now, he has been an absolute failure who has achieved nothing so far'. That's what I was getting at. I think Jeremy is doing a good job so far, considering the challenges there has been for him (although it has not been perfect, but what is?). I like the guy. My online Scottish friend is actually meeting him on Saturday (I believe it's that day), so she better damn send me his autograph :lol.


----------



## Reaper

InUtero said:


> Eh, it can't be denied though how biased the Murdoch-press over here in the UK are, though. If you read a copy of 'The Sun', there's absolutely no good mentioned about Labour at all. I'll admit they have a few points now and again (Labour in a few ways is dreadful - and I still consider the party an overall centre-right party filled with Tony Blair lovers), but it's not all doom and gloom like Murdoch-press claims it is, and how 'Jeremy should call it a day now, he has been an absolute failure who has achieved nothing so far'. That's what I was getting at. I think Jeremy is doing a good job so far, considering the challenges there has been for him (although it has not been perfect, but what is?). I like the guy. My online Scottish friend is actually meeting him on Saturday (I believe it's that day), so she better damn send me his autograph :lol.


Yeah. I was just ribbing primarily. After voting Brexit, pretty damned sure that UK aren't going to be voting for a guy who's already being labeled a socialist (rightly or wrongly is up for debate), but based on the two points up on that thing looks like he has a raging hard on for governmental intervention in things where it doesn't belong. 

UK are better off without him and other socialists :draper2


----------



## virus21

I know Farage is decisive, but he is dead on here.


----------



## Sensei Utero

RipNTear said:


> Yeah. I was just ribbing primarily. After voting Brexit, pretty damned sure that UK aren't going to be voting for a guy who's already being labeled a socialist (rightly or wrongly is up for debate), but based on the two points up on that thing looks like he has a raging hard on for governmental intervention in things where it doesn't belong.
> 
> *UK are better off without him and other socialists* :draper2


Don't say that, man :mj2.

I wouldn't call him a full-on socialist, though. Just pretty much a left-wing guy. After the whole 'Brexit' stuff, you're probably right. Especially with Murdoch-press having a big influence. I'd love to be wrong. I mean if Brexit can happen, and Trump being President can happen, why can't this happen? Who knows? I know many aren't happy with May. Although I'm probably just dreaming, IT'S STILL REAL TO ME DAMMIT! :bahgawd :cudi

Okay, me being serious now and joking aside, it's a big challenge. He's come through a lot though despite negative Tory press, which is a good thing. Whilst there is negative, there's also a lot of positive. It hasn't helped his cause that Tony Blair has intervened though, attempting to stop Brexit fpalm. Quite a lot needs to occur to make the possibility happen of him being PM though. I'd love it to happen, but it's doing things the right way, especially with the aftermath of the Brexit vote, immigration, leading a centre-right party, regaining Scotland, regaining a large portion of the working class etc. amongst more which is the problem. Sometimes I do shake my head when he intervenes in stuff he doesn't need to, but this guy has fought the establishment all his life. I guess it's just how he is.


----------



## DOPA

InUtero said:


> Eh, it can't be denied though how biased the Murdoch-press over here in the UK are, though. If you read a copy of 'The Sun', there's absolutely no good mentioned about Labour at all. I'll admit they have a few points now and again (Labour in a few ways is dreadful - and I still consider the party an overall centre-right party filled with Tony Blair lovers), but it's not all doom and gloom like Murdoch-press claims it is, and how 'Jeremy should call it a day now, he has been an absolute failure who has achieved nothing so far'. That's what I was getting at. I think Jeremy is doing a good job so far, considering the challenges there has been for him (although it has not been perfect, but what is?). I like the guy. My online Scottish friend is actually meeting him on Saturday (I believe it's that day), so she better damn send me his autograph :lol.


It's Murdoch, their press has never had any positive things to say about labour or any other left wing party. They are biased towards Conservatives, this is hardly surprising. It's like me saying "Oh the Guardian and the Independent are so biased towards Theresa May!". No shit :lol. It's not a revelation.

Generally speaking the MSM are anti anything that will rock the boat. Hence why the BBC for example was anti-Corbyn, anti-UKIP and anti-Brexit. It is the establishment media and Corbyn being a left wing populist clearly is going to smeared by both the MSM and right wing outlets.


----------



## Sensei Utero

L-DOPA said:


> It's Murdoch, their press has never had any positive things to say about labour or any other left wing party. They are biased towards Conservatives, this is hardly surprising. It's like me saying "Oh the Guardian and the Independent are so biased towards Theresa May!". No shit :lol. It's not a revelation.
> 
> Generally speaking the MSM are anti anything that will rock the boat. Hence why the BBC for example was anti-Corbyn, anti-UKIP and anti-Brexit. It is the establishment media and Corbyn being a left wing populist clearly is going to smeared by both the MSM and right wing outlets.


Oh, I know. I was just saying it to @RipNTear as I know he's in America, and I dunno if he knows about that sorta press. Hell, it's hard for me to understand some American things, so go easy on me Rip if I get confused at times when talking about the U.S of A . I can only comment on general stuff with America. Also @L-DOPA it's hard to say too whether the Mirror is pro or anti-Jeremy. They seem to switch now and again due to their love for Tony. Never read The Independent though, I must admit. Don't think it's sold here in Northern Ireland, I'm not too sure.

But aye, good points made.


----------



## Reaper

Well, I'm aware that brits are actually a lot closer to Americans in terms of their alignments -and have a very similar setup in terms of media (well, American media is starting to resemble England more lately and it's been a very quick transition as just half a year ago Americans were a heck of a lot more center left and center right than they've suddenly become) 

Though I've always wondered why Britain hasn't evolved to be more libertarian and in fact is far more authoritarian than it should be. Brits rebelled hard against nobility and authority didn't they? How come in modern times they're deviating back towards authoritarianism and can actually be called totalitarian in some respect.


----------



## DOPA

InUtero said:


> Oh, I know. I was just saying it to @RipNTear as I know he's in America, and I dunno if he knows about that sorta press. Hell, it's hard for me to understand some American things, so go easy on me Rip if I get confused at times when talking about the U.S of A . I can only comment on general stuff with America. Also @L-DOPA it's hard to say too whether the Mirror is pro or anti-Jeremy. They seem to switch now and again due to their love for Tony. Never read The Independent though, I must admit. Don't think it's sold here in Northern Ireland, I'm not too sure.
> 
> But aye, good points made.


True about good ole Reaper .

The Mirror I don't know either, I don't read it. I avoid tabloids to be honest.

As far as Corbyn goes, you have to remember that he is a by product of the red labour era which during the 60's and 70's was socialist Britain. Whilst he only right now proposes nationalization of the railways and energy (which I think is bad enough, sorry ), I think if he were to get into power that he would nationalize as much as he could because he truly is a socialist when you look into his background.

I would be terrified if he got in because I really fear the prospect of going in a more state socialist direction, one of government control over the means of production which is clearly what the more left wing members of the labour party want. We tried that in the 60's and 70's and it didn't work. The economy ended up stagnating and inflation was devastatingly high. The winter of discontent alone as a historical reference not even mentioning other countries shows what the endgame of state socialism looks like. And that was a really mild outcome compared to other countries.

If you don't know about the winter of discontent or socialism in Britain during the 70's I'd highly recommend reading about it or watching a documentary. Just a thought.


----------



## Reaper

L-DOPA said:


> I would be terrified if he got in because I really fear the prospect of going in a more state socialist direction, one of government control over the means of production which is clearly what the more left wing members of the labour party want. We tried that in the 60's and 70's and it didn't work. The economy ended up stagnating and inflation was devastatingly high. The winter of discontent alone as a historical reference not even mentioning other countries shows what the endgame of state socialism looks like. And that was a really mild outcome compared to other countries.


If we don't learn from history, we're doomed to repeat it. Damn. 

I need a history lesson on why this happened and something tells me you're a good source. So spill your brains. I needz it :cudi


----------



## virus21




----------



## Sensei Utero

L-DOPA said:


> True about good ole Reaper .
> 
> The Mirror I don't know either, I don't read it. I avoid tabloids to be honest.
> 
> As far as Corbyn goes, you have to remember that he is a by product of the red labour era which during the 60's and 70's was socialist Britain. Whilst he only right now proposes nationalization of the railways and energy (which I think is bad enough, sorry ), I think if he were to get into power that he would nationalize as much as he could because he truly is a socialist when you look into his background.
> 
> I would be terrified if he got in because I really fear the prospect of going in a more state socialist direction, one of government control over the means of production which is clearly what the more left wing members of the labour party want. We tried that in the 60's and 70's and it didn't work. The economy ended up stagnating and inflation was devastatingly high. The winter of discontent alone as a historical reference not even mentioning other countries shows what the endgame of state socialism looks like. And that was a really mild outcome compared to other countries.
> 
> If you don't know about the winter of discontent or socialism in Britain during the 70's I'd highly recommend reading about it or watching a documentary. Just a thought.


It's nice to read tabloids now and again just to get a laugh at some of the things they say, then the next day they post a blink or you'll miss it apology on one of their pages.

Whilst you do provide good points there, it's arguable whether he's a true socialist or not and whether he'd bring that to the United Kingdom. If this makes any sense at all, he's kinda a left-wing guy inspired by socialism, which is sorta confusing but aye. As a socialist myself, I'd say I'd be welcome some things he claims he wants. For example, I don't like the privatisation of the NHS, which he claims to want to sort out. I like too about the man that he goes out and attempts to understand folk who're homeless, going through tough times etc. too. When I was in Glasgow, I was so shocked at the amount of homeless. Same in London, and I thought Belfast was bad when it comes to that. I know my mother (she works as a nurse in the NHS) states that she'd like to see him in just to see if the NHS would improve, because she hates what the Tory government and DUP government (dunno if the English would know a lot about Northern Irish politics other than the whole British/Irish, paramilitaries and Catholic/Protestant stuff. I know the Scottish know a fair bit as NI would be sorta similar in a few ways) over here have done to it. The only thing she doesn't like, and what I don't like myself, is the past IRA supporting links, but only in NI would that be mentioned :lol.

The thing is that Jeremy was asked about the socialist direction and its failed regime in the 70s and claims that whilst he'd take the 'good bits and pieces from that', it'd more than likely be a centre-left approach. Whether you believe him or not is another matter. While that period was a failure, it's hard to justify Thatcher's regime as well, particularly what occurred in Northern Ireland and certain parts of England. As you're English (well, I assume - apologies if I'm wrong! ), how is Theresa May viewed over there? I'd like to know. Over here in Northern Ireland, there's a mixed approach. Personally, I obviously can't stand her (aside from the likes of Churchill, it's hard for me to like any Tory leader), but I'd like the actual English POV.

Also, I'll try to get the photos of my father meeting Tony Blair in 10 Downing Street back in '04. Still makes me laugh for whatever reason. Probably because whilst my dad is extremely right-wing (though has stated that he's sorta liking Corbyn and what he's bringing to the table), he could see back then that Tony was basically a con-man. Claims that he didn't shake his hand, but my dad tends to tell a load of BS at times so I don't know whether to believe him on that point :lol.

EDIT: It's cool too though over the amount of support and belief he has from party members. The attendance at some of those rallies not too long ago were incredible. It's rare to get a politician who'd receive that sort of response today from supporters. Though I know the UK is different to America and I do have my thoughts on a lot/some of Trumps views/actions etc., this is why I fpalm when folk call Trump a 'nazi' or 'the next Stalin' or whatever when he has a big rally. fpalm


----------



## Reaper

TBH, what you need to figure out and get straight in your head is the idea that socialism completely eradicates the middle class much faster than capitalism does.


----------



## DOPA

InUtero said:


> It's nice to read tabloids now and again just to get a laugh at some of the things they say, then the next day they post a blink or you'll miss it apology on one of their pages.
> 
> Whilst you do provide good points there, it's arguable whether he's a true socialist or not and whether he'd bring that to the United Kingdom. If this makes any sense at all, he's kinda a left-wing guy inspired by socialism, which is sorta confusing but aye. As a socialist myself, I'd say I'd be welcome some things he claims he wants. For example, I don't like the privatisation of the NHS, which he claims to want to sort out. I like too about the man that he goes out and attempts to understand folk who're homeless, going through tough times etc. too. When I was in Glasgow, I was so shocked at the amount of homeless. Same in London, and I thought Belfast was bad when it comes to that. I know my mother (she works as a nurse in the NHS) states that she'd like to see him in just to see if the NHS would improve, because she hates what the Tory government and DUP government (dunno if the English would know a lot about Northern Irish politics other than the whole British/Irish, paramilitaries and Catholic/Protestant stuff. I know the Scottish know a fair bit as NI would be sorta similar in a few ways) over here have done to it. The only thing she doesn't like, and what I don't like myself, is the past IRA supporting links, but only in NI would that be mentioned :lol.


The NHS is a complex issue, a lot of which has to do with government policy. I'm afraid as a libertarian, you won't get much support from me in terms of wanting the NHS to either stay as it is or go back to further nationalization. State ran healthcare and government policy to me is truly what has messed up the NHS. This dates all the way back to the Major government that made the PFI contracts with large multinational corporations, which was extended during the labour years and has continued again under the Tories. It is corporatism at the highest level, when one or two corporations have a monopoly on for example building new hospitals they can pretty much charge what they want. It's been fiscally irresponsible, what should have cost 11 million is projected to cost 80 million. The PFI companies are also projected to be 200-300 million in debt. Remember this is government policy that has done this, which is the problem with allowing governments to have monopolies over something as important as healthcare.

Many on the left say it's an issue of not spending enough money and I agree to certain extent more could be spent but it's more a case of cost efficiency. 1 in 4 NHS staff are bureaucrats for example, doctors spend more than 10 hours a week on paperwork alone. Waiting times are well below the average compared to other European countries which I have already explained to people like birthday_massacre. All the while the NHS is going further and further into debt, the Tories are cutting money from social care which is the one area the left are right on because it's putting pressure on the NHS in terms of coping with the numbers. Bed blocking, 4 hours to wait to get out of an ambulance, people having to sleep outside of hospital rooms....and yet we have no alternative to turn to in terms of healthcare. We are stuck with what the state is giving us.

I could spend hours on this but I did a massive post on healthcare where I talk a lot about the NHS, it's problems which government policy has exasperated and generally speaking the problem with a single payer system in a country with 70+ million people. I'd recommend you read it to get a full view of how I feel about healthcare: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anyth...l-trump-discussion-here-340.html#post65015161

We have opposite views but I want to be clear, I'm not for a corporatist system like the US had under Obamacare, I want a health system more like the Netherlands, which consistently ranks as the best healthcare system in Europe. The fact is other than the Scandinavian countries, most European healthcare systems are mixed healthcare systems of private and public healthcare, the best ranked systems in Europe are also privatized systems. There is just this fear of privatization because of big corporate money which is understandable because I am against that too. But I am against monopolies, they are the greatest form of economic evil and the winter crisis this year thus far to me shows this. 



InUtero said:


> The thing is that Jeremy was asked about the socialist direction and its failed regime in the 70s and claims that whilst he'd take the 'good bits and pieces from that', it'd more than likely be a centre-left approach. Whether you believe him or not is another matter. While that period was a failure, it's hard to justify Thatcher's regime as well, particularly what occurred in Northern Ireland and certain parts of England. As you're English (well, I assume - apologies if I'm wrong! ), how is Theresa May viewed over there? I'd like to know. Over here in Northern Ireland, there's a mixed approach. Personally, I obviously can't stand her (aside from the likes of Churchill, it's hard for me to like any Tory leader), but I'd like the actual English POV.


When someone says I'll take the good parts from a failed system then immediately it sends me a red flag. What are the good parts he talks about? What does he argue was good about 70's Britain? I'd need context but to be fair, I don't think anything about that time period was good. From massive inflation, to price and wage fixing, to massive union control over government and public life, to the lack of consumer choice on just about everything from cars, to telecommunications, shipping....even fucking airports.

The government is at least not good at most things, I'd argue it's good at nothing.

As far as Theresa May goes, it's a mixed bag. Many my age don't like her but a lot of working people like her as well. I mostly don't like her: she's extremely authoritarian on social issues and civil liberties, the surveillance bill for example is an infringement of privacy rights and basic liberty. As a fiscal conservative I also hate how the government has turned it's back on balancing the budget and instead gone for more keynesian economics in the form of an infrastructure bill. That is a left wing policy to me. I want fiscal responsibility and not for us to be swimming in debt. So I won't be voting for them next election cycle.



InUtero said:


> Also, I'll try to get the photos of my father meeting Tony Blair in 10 Downing Street back in '04. Still makes me laugh for whatever reason. Probably because whilst my dad is extremely right-wing (though has stated that he's sorta liking Corbyn and what he's bringing to the table), he could see back then that Tony was basically a con-man. Claims that he didn't shake his hand, but my dad tends to tell a load of BS at times so I don't know whether to believe him on that point :lol.


He doesn't sound extremely right wing if he met Blair and is okay with Corbyn of all people. What do you define as right wing? I'm very right wing: Individualism, free market capitalism, limited government etc. I'm a libertarian and am definitely on the fringes of British politics. I'd fit much better in the US, Switzerland and the Netherlands to be honest :lol.

Blair was a Centrist through and through, that is what new labour essentially was. Certainly not left wing but if you are prepared to spend billions on education and reinforce state control over the sector, having more standardized testing and reinforcing the National Curriculum then you can't be right wing in my opinion.


----------



## CamillePunk

I didn't know where to put this (I guess it's kind of PC-related since it's vaguely about the whole PewdiePie thing and also Sweden) but here's a great video by Stefan Molyneux taking the older generation to task for the shitty world they've made for we millennials:


----------



## Reaper

https://news.grabien.com/story-brzezinski-our-job-control-exactly-what-people-think



> *BRZEZINSKI: ‘OUR JOB’ IS TO CONTROL ‘EXACTLY WHAT PEOPLE THINK’*
> 
> Controlling "exactly what people think" is the job of the media, MSNBC's Mika Brzezinski boldly declared Wednesday morning.
> While discussing President Trump's entreaties to the American people to remain skeptical of the press, Bzezinski worried that if the economy turns south, Americans may end up trusting him over the media.
> "And it could be that while unemployment and the economy worsens, he could have undermined the messaging so much that he can actually control exactly what people think," Brzezinski said. "And that, that is our job."
> SCARBOROUGH: "Exactly. That is exactly what I hear. What Yamiche said is what I hear from all the Trump supporters that I talk to who were Trump voters and are still Trump supporters. They go, 'Yeah you guys are going crazy. He's doing -- what are you so surprised about? He is doing exactly what he said he is going to do.'"
> BRZEZINSKI: "Well, I think that the dangerous, you know, edges here are that he is trying to undermine the media and trying to make up his own facts. And it could be that while unemployment and the economy worsens, he could have undermined the messaging so much that he can actually control exactly what people think. And that, that is our job."
> The comment failed to raise any eyebrows from her co-panelists. Instead, her co-host, Joe Scarborough, said that Trump's media antagonism puts him on par with Mussolini and Lenin.
> SCARBOROUGH: "It’s the -- it's the ground noise that he is throwing out there also, whether he is questioning, Mark, the legitimacy of federal judges to do what they have done since Marbury v. Madison. It's when he says the media is the, quote --"
> BRZEZINSKI: "Enemy."
> SCARBOROUGH: "-- 'enemy of the people', where he sounds like Mussolini or Lenin which obviously causes concern that phrase right there makes him sound more like a dictator in training, when he sends Stephen Miller out and says, basically the president has absolute power, he shall not be questioned."
> Scarborough also accused Trump's base of having a "blind spot" on the issue of illegal immigration.
> "We have an economy, let’s face it, we have an economy that is built on illegal immigration," Scarborough said. "We have an economy that is built on that. That is why I say why don’t you just legalize it?"


Yeah. And then they wonder why people shit on them. Mousilini and Lenin. 

This is why when college graduates claim they're educated, I simply tell them they're as illiterate as those people who _can't_ read because they _don't _read.


----------



## TripleG

RipNTear said:


> https://news.grabien.com/story-brzezinski-our-job-control-exactly-what-people-think
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. And then they wonder why people shit on them. Mousilini and Lenin.
> 
> This is why when college graduates claim they're educated, I simply tell them they're as illiterate as those people who _can't_ read because they _don't _read.


Well, at least he admits it.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

NYT interview with Bill Maher about the backlash he's received for having Milo Yiannopoulos on his show. Thought about putting it in the Milo thread, but most of the content fits this one better I think. The parts about stifling those that you disagree with politically. Having just echo chambers of the views that one holds.

Him saying being on his show led to Milo's downfall is I think is his ego talking. Though maybe those that promoted the story did it in response to their perception that Bill Maher didn't go after him hard enough. Still, I think it's just his ego talking.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/22/arts/television/bill-maher-milo-yiannopoulos-interview.html



> *Given all that has transpired since Friday’s show, how do you feel now about your decision to have Milo Yiannopoulos as a guest, and how those segments transpired?*
> 
> Well, let’s recap. About a week ago, I went on Van Jones’s show, and somebody asked me about the booking. I hadn’t really gotten into the details of Milo yet. He was just getting on my radar. I said, specifically, sunlight is the best disinfectant. Then we had Milo on, despite the fact that many people said, “Oh, how dare you give a platform to this man.” What I think people saw was an emotionally needy Ann Coulter wannabe, trying to make a buck off of the left’s propensity for outrage. And by the end of the weekend, by dinnertime Monday, he’s dropped as a speaker at CPAC. Then he’s dropped by Breitbart, and his book deal falls through. As I say, sunlight is the best disinfectant. You’re welcome.
> 
> *You think his appearance on “Real Time” helped lead to his downfall?*
> 
> That’s what I was just saying. And by the way, I wasn’t trying to get him removed from society. I’m somebody who, many times, people have tried to make go away. They were successful that one time, for six months in 23 years, because that’s how long it was between the two shows [“Real Time” and “Politically Incorrect,” Mr. Maher’s previous talk show, which aired on Comedy Central and ABC]. It just rubs me the wrong way when somebody says, “I don’t like what this person is saying — he should go away.”
> 
> *Do you feel that way even about the kinds of things Milo was saying on your show, or in the other platforms he was given?*
> 
> Can he do damage? I suppose he can. To a degree. Not a great degree, I don’t think. Could he offend people? Could he even inspire a borderline person to do something violent? I guess so. But nothing is free in life. People seem to want to live in this world where everything is a win-win. That’s not how life works.
> 
> *Could there have been more accountability in your segments with him? For instance, it seemed like he was allowed to grossly understate his role in harassing Leslie Jones on Twitter.*
> 
> It’s not my job to hold him accountable to everything he’s ever said or done. I had eight minutes with him, on the show itself. Sorry I don’t have time to go over everything everybody else would want to do. We just had time to, sort of, start a discussion of the broad view of who he is. I don’t think he frankly knows what he’s going to say half the time, or knows what his philosophy is. But to see him as this monster is a little crazy. You know what he is? He’s the little impish, bratty kid brother. And the liberals are his older teenager sisters who are having a sleepover and he puts a spider in their sleeping bag so he can watch them scream.
> *
> So how does someone deal with a personality like Milo, who is going much, much further than other guests, saying things that are demonstrably false?*
> 
> The president says 10 things a day that are provably wrong. If I threw everyone off my show who says things that are provably wrong, I’d never book a conservative and probably half the liberals.
> *
> When he said that transgender people have a “psychiatric disorder,” do you just move on from that?*
> 
> Move on? It dominated the entire [online] segment. The other guests attacked him. When I say, “That’s not unreasonable” [to not want to share a bathroom with a transgender person] it’s because women have said that to me: “I want to know,” or “I’m not comfortable with someone in the bathroom, even if they, in their minds, have decided they are a woman.” Doesn’t that opinion count at all?
> *
> But you don’t agree that transgender people have a psychiatric disorder.*
> 
> No, I don’t agree with that. But I don’t know that much about the situation. If somebody feels like they’re a woman, fine, then you’re a woman. I’m O.K. with that. If they’ve studied that, and they say it’s not a psychiatric disorder, I’m O.K. with that too. If that’s what scientists decided, that it’s not any psychological disorder, it’s fine with me. I agree.
> *
> Since the start of your new season, you have had other guests like Tomi Lahren and Piers Morgan — not nearly as provocative, but with whom liberal viewers aren’t likely to agree. Are you trying to create conflict on your panels, or rile up your audience?*
> 
> I’ve never tried to push anybody’s buttons. I think everybody else in TV — everybody else who does political commentary in a comedic way — they’re all in one box. It’s so predictable, what they’re going to do, which is, never say anything that would make anything — that would make any liberal give the slightest bit of discomfort. I do a show about what’s happening that week in the news. Trump is president. I’m glad that we have enough credibility with both sides, that people who are Trump supporters will still do the show.
> 
> *Going back to “Politically Incorrect,” you booked conservatives like Ann Coulter and Kellyanne Conway ——*
> 
> And Laura Ingraham. We had a whole cadre of blond conservatives. There was a fourth woman conservative we used to book in those days, who we kind of discovered — her name was Arianna Huffington.
> 
> *Even after your experience with Milo, do you still want to have guests your viewers haven’t encountered or might want to avoid?*
> 
> Yes. I like people who push the limits. I like people who are not afraid to take the slings and arrows, because they’re going to explore what’s on the edge. Now, is this guy over the edge? Yes. I mean, he’s a little cuckoo. But I would rather err on that side than on the side where everybody else is.


----------



## TripleG

So Bill Maher gets in trouble for having somebody on his talk show and its to the point that he has to explain himself? 

Goddamnit, these people are making me defend that egotistical prick again. 

So he has to actually explain WHY he put a person with an opposing viewpoint on his show? Uh, so the show would be more interesting to watch you numb nuts! 

OK, even if you COMPLETELY disagree with a pundit, talking head, or whatever, wouldn't you agree that its healthy and more educationally valuable to have different viewpoints being discussed? And if you did hate this person, wouldn't you want them to be put in a public forum against people likeminded to you so that you can see them prove him or her wrong? And doesn't that make the show more interesting to watch? I mean for fuck's sake, do you REALLY want to see people sitting around a table just circlejerking for the entire show. So four people just sit at a table agreeing with each other? If that's the case, why bother having guests at all. Why not just have Maher do the whole show by himself? What's the difference? 

So yeah, fuck you Bill for trying to make your show more interesting! Fuck you for trying to engage the other side in healthy debate and intellectual discourse! Fuck you for giving the opposing side a platform and let people draw their own conclusions for what they think about the guest! Fuck you for being fair minded and rational! How dare you! (Insert statement of him being an enabler of fascism, racism, sexism, yada yada yada, all the buzzwords!)

Seriously though, do these people seriously want every talk show to be a cut and paste, paint by numbers, liberal echo-chamber?

Debate and discussion helped to expose me to different viewpoints and either help me to see the other side or in some cases sway me to help shape the person that I am. Even if the people on the panel are complete morons, it helped me to see morons on display and come to that conclusion on my own. What good does it do to have a bunch of likeminded people agreeing with each other the whole time? I mean, what is gained from that?


----------



## virus21

TripleG said:


> Seriously though, do these people seriously want every talk show to be a cut and paste, paint by numbers, liberal echo-chamber?


Yes they do


----------



## MillionDollarProns

http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2017/...ension-highlights-bigotry-in-left-wing-media/ 

I don't know if this was posted already but :lmao


----------



## deepelemblues

Now bill mahers flippant comments about adult female teachers fucking male high school students are getting brought up :heston


----------



## virus21

deepelemblues said:


> Now bill mahers flippant comments about adult female teachers fucking male high school students are getting brought up :heston


Yep. They might have taken down Milo, but now people are seeing that their shit smells too.


----------



## yeahbaby!

deepelemblues said:


> Now bill mahers flippant comments about adult female teachers fucking male high school students are getting brought up :heston


I say we get Hulk Hogan again, didn't he say something about black people, brother?


----------



## Miss Sally

RipNTear said:


> https://news.grabien.com/story-brzezinski-our-job-control-exactly-what-people-think
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. And then they wonder why people shit on them. Mousilini and Lenin.
> 
> This is why when college graduates claim they're educated, I simply tell them they're as illiterate as those people who _can't_ read because they _don't _read.


If it wasn't for this mindset people wouldn't be rebelling against them and you wouldn't have Youtubers with more credibility.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

> *‘Walking Dead’ Shirt Pulled From Stores After Complaint of Racism*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Walking Dead" has once again caused an uproar, and this time it's not over onscreen gore or a shocking character death.
> 
> The shirt in question bore the image of a baseball bat and the message "Eeny Meeny Miny Moe" -- a reference to a scene from the AMC zombie drama in which Negan (Jeffrey Dean Morgan) is deciding who in.the protagonist group to kill.
> In the scene, Negan continues the phrase with, "Catch a tiger by his toe" -- though, historically, the rhyme has employed the N-word rather than the word "tiger."
> 
> The historical use caused shopper Ian Lucraft to complain after spotting the shirt at a branch of the Primark retail chain.
> "We were shocked when we came face to face with a new t-shirt with a racially explicit graphic and text," Lucraft told the Warwick Courier. "It was fantastically offensive and I can only assume that no one in the process of ordering it knew what they were doing or were aware of its subliminal messages."
> 
> *Lucraft, who said he saw the shirt while visiting Primark's branch in Sheffield with his wife, added, "It is directly threatening of a racist assault, and if I were black and were faced by a wearer I would know just where I stood."*
> 
> After Lucraft returned home, he said, he fired off a letter to Primark chief executive Paul Marchant, stating, "Mr Lucraft send a stinging letter, headed "Shocking Racist t-shirt in Primark" to the firm's Chief Executive Paul Marchant at his offices in London. He wrote: "I assume that with some past incidents that I see have happened with Primark goods, you are anxious to prevent further bad publicity, and do not want to offend other shoppers."
> 
> In a statement to TheWrap, a Primark spokesperson offered an apology for the shirt, saying that any offense that the shirt caused was "wholly unintentional."
> 
> "The T-shirt in question is licensed merchandise for the U.S. television series, 'The Walking Dead,' and the quote and image are taken directly from the show," the spokesperson said. "Any offense caused by its design was wholly unintentional and Primark sincerely apologizes for this. Primark has pulled the product from sale."


----------



## yeahbaby!

2 Ton 21 said:


>


WE CAN'T HANDLE THE INTERNET. TAKE IT AWAY FROM US.

Jesus. It takes literally one person to repress T-Shirts. They start the fuss online and because companies now know that bad PR no matter how irrational can go viral overnight and ruin them, so they give in to any ridiculous 'I'm offended' complaints that come in.


----------



## DOPA

http://heatst.com/culture-wars/facebook-under-fire-for-banning-transgender-conservative-women/



> Blaire White, a transgender YouTube personality whose vocal criticism against social justice warriors rocketed her to viral fame, was hit with a 30-day ban from Facebook earlier today “for violating Facebook policies.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White revealed that she was banned from the platform late Tuesday evening, prompting an outcry from her supporters. She wrote:
> 
> “I’ve been suspended from Facebook for a month, so don’t expect to see me there. I can’t accidentally stop doing wrongthink.”
> 
> No specific reason was given for the ban, but following inquiries made by a Breitbart contributor and widespread condemnation of Facebook’s opaque policy enforcement by thousands of her supporters on social media, the suspension was lifted.
> 
> “Facebook has repeatedly shown their dedication to censoring libertarian and conservative pages,” said White in an interview. “They’ve also shown that their claim to want to protect minorities is disingenuous, as they have no problem booting minorities from their website if they have the wrong opinion.”
> 
> Facebook has been under attack in recent months for allegedly clamping down on conservative and libertarian pages opposed to social justice activism. As a result, Facebook has been met with controversy and condemnation from free-speech advocates. Earlier this week, Facebook banned a homeschool mom’s account for citing passages from the Bible. And last year, the website suspended conservative political pundit Lauren Southern for raising the issue of Facebook censorship.
> 
> Facebook also came under fire after reports alleged that its in house editors manipulated the influential “trending topics ” features based on their liberal political views. It’s also facing accusations that its policies are subject to selective enforcement, and spotty at best. For instance, the “community standards” established by the company state that Facebook has zero tolerance towards graphic content, yes Facebook has allowed for multiple suicide videos to remain online despite numerous complaints.
> 
> The company has also pledged to increase censorship in the Middle East to cater to cultural norms, outraging free speech and human rights advocates..
> 
> As for Blaire White, she shows no signs of ceasing her criticism of the far left. The Facebook suspension appears only to have emboldened her.


Sounds like FB can't handle a transgender person who has a differing opinion to theirs. You know Blaire is making a difference when Facebook is trying to censor her. Keep going girl! .


----------



## virus21

In related news, Sargon got suspended from Twitter...again


----------



## DOPA

I will watch that video later but to be fair, Sargon got suspended the last time for posting gay porn to the alt-right...which is hilarious :lmao but it's still his own fault for doing that.

I'd have to see what the reason is this time...


----------



## Stinger Fan

L-DOPA said:


> http://heatst.com/culture-wars/facebook-under-fire-for-banning-transgender-conservative-women/
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like FB can't handle a transgender person who has a differing opinion to theirs. You know Blaire is making a difference when Facebook is trying to censor her. Keep going girl! .


They just don't anyone who remotely leans right. It's quite sad, whats sad is that people actively deny that this happens


----------



## Miss Sally

People outraged over a shirt? Say it aint so?


----------



## 777




----------



## Mra22

What the heck???? The spokesman for Taco Bell and Pizza Hut supports pedophilia. So they'll attack Milo for what he said but not this sicko???


----------



## Mra22

The sick pedophile Podesta was hired by the Washington post, he was caught on video torturing a child and telling the kid to call him Skippy.


----------



## virus21

Mra22 said:


> What the heck???? The spokesman for Taco Bell and Pizza Hut supports pedophilia. So they'll attack Milo for what he said but not this sicko???


I think they dropped him actually.


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834840158642008065
:done


----------



## Vic Capri

Of course, he deleted this Tweet.



> Sounds like FB can't handle a transgender person who has a differing opinion to theirs. You know Blaire is making a difference when Facebook is trying to censor her. Keep going girl!


Facebook is transphobic. They even ban transgendered people who are liberal!



> What the heck???? The spokesman for Taco Bell and Pizza Hut supports pedophilia. So they'll attack Milo for what he said but not this sicko???
> 
> 
> 
> I think they dropped him actually.
Click to expand...

He lost both endorsement deals. 

- Vic


----------



## virus21

> The 42-year-old filmed himself burning a copy of Islam's holy book in his back yard in December 2015. He then posted the video on the anti-Islamic Facebook group, "Yes to freedom - no to Islam" along with the words, “Consider your neighbour: it stinks when it burns."
> 
> Danish prosecutor Jan Reckendorff announced his decision to bring charges in a press statement issued on Wednesday afternoon.
> 
> “It is the prosecution's view that circumstances involving the burning of holy books such as the Bible and the Quran can in certain cases be a violation of the blasphemy clause, which covers public scorn or mockery of religion.”
> 
> This marks the fourth time in history anyone has been prosecuted under Denmark's blasphemy clause: four people were sentenced for posting posters mocking Jewish teachings in 1938; two people were fined for carrying out a fake baptism at a masked ball in 1946; and two programme leaders at Danish Radio were exonerated in 1971 for airing a song mocking Christianity.
> 
> Danish prosecutors famously declined to invoke the country’s blasphemy laws in 2006, when the Jyllands-Posten newspaper published twelve cartoons picturing the Prophet Mohammed, the founder of Islam.
> 
> The publication generated anger across the world among Muslims, who generally deem even flattering depictions of their prophet as forbidden, let alone those intended to mock him.
> 
> Muslim's believe the Quran was dictated to Mohammed by God himself, and typically treat physical copies with reverence, with many believing them must carry out a ritual cleansing before touching it.


http://www.thelocal.dk/20170222/danish-man-who-burned-koran-charged-for-blasphemy


----------



## 2 Ton 21

http://college.usatoday.com/2017/02/23/bias-response-teams-college-speech-police/



> *To fight bias, colleges are employing literal speech police*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: length
> 
> 
> 
> When students see something that makes them uncomfortable, hurt or offended, on many campuses they can report that language to the administration — in particular, to something called a bias response team.
> 
> There are at least 232 bias response teams on American campuses with jurisdiction over the speech of least 2.84 million students — at schools like the University of Utah, George Mason University and SUNY Buffalo — according to a new report from the Foundation for Individual Rights in Education (FIRE).
> 
> Bias response teams are collectives of administrators, faculty and other college officials. They encourage students to report speech that may be offensive, hurtful or marginalizing to minority groups — ultimately in an effort to help create a more inclusive campus.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833708204005740549
> Once a student’s speech is reported, university officials investigate. If the panel concludes it was biased speech, he or she could be sanctioned by the administration.
> 
> “It’s difficult to know” how students are punished, the author of the report, Adam Steinbaugh, told USA TODAY College, because few colleges release information about their investigations into reported bias incidents. And those that do release information tend to only publish vague reports. “Often, a college will simply say that they provided an ‘educational’ response or performed an ‘investigation,’” Steinbaugh said in an email interview.
> 
> The “Bias Response Team Report 2017” is the first major report on these organizations.
> 
> Steinbaugh said he was motivated to investigate these organizations because he was troubled by the use of campus police and security officials to investigate students’ speech — 42% of college bias response teams include members of campus law enforcement, the FIRE report discovered.
> 
> *“Many campuses, especially public universities, have police forces legally indistinguishable from your local police department. They have the power to investigate, detain and arrest,” Steinbaugh said.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829354415966535685
> Most bias incidents that are reported are constitutionally protected speech, according to the report. But since bias incidents can potentially involve criminal conduct, the use of law enforcement officers is understandable, Steinbaugh noted.
> 
> However, “that means that police may be scrutinizing reports of protected speech, and it certainly sends the message that police will be monitoring reports of offensive speech,” Steinbaugh said. “That’s troubling.”*
> 
> The full extent of the role of law enforcement in these teams, and what they investigate, is unclear. “Transparency is not often high on the agenda of universities and colleges,” Steinbaugh said.
> 
> Some schools, such as John Carroll University and Appalachian State University, have published logs of bias investigations, giving the public a rare look at what gets investigated on college campuses.
> 
> Other schools, such as Colby College, once had logs of bias incident reports available to the public, but no longer do. The Colby administration did not respond to requests for comment.
> 
> To uncover concrete examples of reported speech, FIRE had to rely mostly on public record requests and the work of journalists such as Jillian Kay Melchior of Heat Street and Robby Soave of Reason.
> 
> Soave seems to have been first to report on the University of Oregon’s Bias Response Team, finding that not only were students reporting other students, but that they were also making complaints about posters, parties, newspapers and signs.
> 
> Melchoir was apparently the first to report on a professor at the University of Northern Colorado, Mike Jensen, who was reported to a bias team after encouraging his students to discuss controversial issues, including transgender rights. The professor was not invited back to teach the following semester, though it’s not clear the bias report was why.
> 
> “Core political speech, academic discourse and outspoken activists are likely to become the subjects of bias incident reports,” notes the FIRE report.*
> 
> For example, at Appalachian State University, a student saw “TRUMP IS A RACIST” chalked across campus. The student reported it, describing the chalking as “slander” and claiming it was “unlawful.”
> 
> At Colby College, a student was reported for saying “on the other hand,” which was perceived as ableist by another student.
> 
> When the African American Student Alliance at John Carroll University held a protest, one anonymous student complained that the protest was making white students feel uncomfortable.
> 
> These are just three of the many incidences of speech reported to bias teams each year.
> *
> The number of complaints varies dramatically from school to school. While some annual reports show only a “handful of reports in a given year,” others can show “hundreds in a matter of months,” Steinbaugh said.
> 
> Students USA TODAY College talked to about bias response teams had mixed opinions of them.
> 
> Cameron Rockelein, a self-identified transgender man majoring in sociology at Fordham College in N.Y., expressed support for his college’s bias team, arguing they “absolutely help minorities or marginalized populations on campus.”
> 
> “If done correctly, they can support a student who has experienced something terrible. They may even be able to teach the perpetrators that hateful actions are not condoned by the university, or even the error of their ways,” Rockelein said. “I have faith that if teams are well-intentioned and open-minded that they will make the right choices and support any student who has been made to feel unwelcome.”
> 
> Asked about whether he saw these systems as a threat to freedom of speech on campus — one common critique — he said, “I can see why this would worry some, but as a queer person, I am more worried about the safety of marginalized people like me.”
> 
> Zoe Musgrave, a multiracial student majoring in nursing at Otterbein College in Ohio, said that although her campus doesn’t have an official bias response team, she would fully support the creation of one. “It’s very empowering if students have a place to go to if they feel discriminated,” adding that she believed they could “they help minorities speak up racism or discrimination or injustice,” she said.
> 
> Most students “do not speak out” when confronted with discrimination, she added.
> 
> On the other hand, Autumn Price, a senior studying history at Liberty University, in Virginia told USA TODAY College that she was “very happy” her school doesn’t have a bias response team, which she learned exist through news coverage.
> 
> She believes they could cause conflict and division. “Instead of being able to express themselves freely, students may find themselves withholding their viewpoints and ideas for fear of being reported to university officials,” she said, fearing her peers “could simply report any speech that he/she didn’t like for any reason.”
> 
> And Alex Solomon, a sophomore at Rider University in N.J., thinks there’s a disconnect between the idea and reality.
> 
> “Bias response teams come from a good idea — an idea that students should be comfortable on their college campuses,” he said, noting that he felt they could “reduce the usage of words” that are offensive to students, which he said was “one example of the way one of these teams can be helpful.”
> 
> “But in practice (they) have done more harm than good, censoring other students and opposing ideas,” he said.
> 
> It’s unclear what the average college student thinks about these systems. No national survey has gauged student sentiment yet.
> 
> And these teams have First Amendment implications. Punishing students for constitutionally protected speech has the potential to lead to a lawsuit, the report notes.
> 
> “Each time a bias response team embarks upon an investigation or intervention with the reported person, it risks exposing the institution and its administrators to claims under the First Amendment,” Steinbaugh wrote.
> Related: Citing harassment, MSU bans whiteboards outside dorm rooms
> 
> Frank LoMonte, executive director of the Student Press Law Center, told USA TODAY College there is no indication from the Supreme Court that colleges can take away students’ right to free speech.
> 
> “The Supreme Court has been extremely protective of freedom of speech on college campuses,” LoMonte said. “There’s never been any indication from the Supreme Court that a college student has any less right to speak freely than any other citizen.” Though administrators don’t always realize that, he pointed out.
> 
> He concurred with the FIRE report: “By definition, a college cannot impose punishment on constitutionally protected speech.”
> 
> If colleges punish students for constitutionally protected speech, they could risk a lawsuit, he said, which is why bias response teams should be “well trained and have good legal advice.”
> 
> This would ensure the bias response team can “coexist happily with the First Amendment,” while being able to respond to more serious complaints about potentially harassing environments. “Nobody wants colleges to be hostile places for women and minorities,” he said.
> 
> The FIRE report recommends that administrators strike a balance between caring for the well-being of students and not infringing on their freedom of speech.
> 
> “It is understandable that universities wish to monitor the climate for students on their campuses and to have support systems in place for students who, for one reason or another, may be struggling to feel at home on campus,” Steinbaugh wrote. “But it does not follow from these precepts that universities must effectively establish a surveillance state on campus where students and faculty must guard their every utterance for fear of being reported to and investigated by the administration.”
> 
> The entire report from FIRE can be read here.


----------



## Pratchett

2 Ton 21 said:


> http://college.usatoday.com/2017/02/23/bias-response-teams-college-speech-police/


Our college campuses being patrolled by ACTUAL THOUGHT POLICE.


----------



## DOPA

Oh shit :lmao.


----------



## Stinger Fan

2 Ton 21 said:


> http://college.usatoday.com/2017/02/23/bias-response-teams-college-speech-police/


Will it apply to Christians and whites if they're offended or will they get ignored?


----------



## Simply Flawless

2 Ton 21 said:


>


Form a line to slap the ONE person complaining about the shirt


----------



## virus21

2 Ton 21 said:


> http://college.usatoday.com/2017/02/23/bias-response-teams-college-speech-police/


Pretty soon this is what college classrooms will look like


----------



## Oxidamus

Mra22 said:


> supports pedophilia


:eyeroll


----------



## Café de René

French SJWs campaign for Obama to run for presidential election because they want "to teach the world a lesson in democracy by electing a foreign president against the far right".

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...n-marine-le-pen-emmanuel-macron-a7596896.html


----------



## Reaper

Café de René said:


> French SJWs campaign for Obama to run for presidential election because they want "to teach the world a lesson in democracy by electing a foreign president against the far right".
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...n-marine-le-pen-emmanuel-macron-a7596896.html


Little do these french snowflakes know that Obama is their right wing :lmao

Scary thought that these people having voting rights tho.


----------



## Vic Capri

Why is it liberals claim to believe in science yet can't distinguish there's only two genders?

#Insanity

- Vic


----------



## Simply Flawless

2 Ton 21 said:


> http://college.usatoday.com/2017/02/23/bias-response-teams-college-speech-police/


And here's a picture of them at work

https://www.instagram.com/p/BQy7AbGAjiP/

:bayley


----------



## Reaper

Simply Flawless said:


> And here's a picture of them at work
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BQy7AbGAjiP/
> 
> :bayley


If that's what they look like they can stop and frisk me any day :homer


----------



## Mra22

Oxi X.O. said:


> :eyeroll


Why the eye roll ? Watch the vids for proof libtard


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

Vic Capri said:


> Why is it liberals claim to believe in science yet can't distinguish there's only two genders?
> 
> #Insanity
> 
> - Vic


I wonder if he's considers himself a feminist. Lol


----------



## Reaper

> http://www.politico.com/media/story/2017/01/layoffs-hit-the-wall-street-journal-004921
> 
> *Layoffs hit the Wall Street Journal
> *
> Layoffs hit The Wall Street Journal on Tuesday, according to multiple sources familiar with the matter.
> 
> Details were scant, but sources said the cuts were happening in Journal bureaus in Europe and Asia. One source described them as "rippling across the globe."
> 
> The Journal, like all newspapers, was hit hard by an acceleration in the decline of print advertising last year. Long immune to large-scale downsizing, it was forced to begin making serious cuts and consolidations. At the end of 2016, for instance, it folded some standalone print sections, including its New York metro section, where a couple dozen staffers had to reapply for their jobs and some were let go.
> 
> Spokespeople for the Journal and parent company Dow Jones, which is owned by Rupert Murdoch's News Corp., did not confirm the scope of the cuts but provided a statement referring to the Journal's previously announced "2020" review charting a strategy for the next three years: "This is ongoing work as part of the WSJ 2020 program announced last year. We remain committed to covering the region and will continue to do so robustly."
> 
> We'll update as we learn more.


And that explains their attacks on Pewdiepie out of the blue. It's a last ditched effort to save their own business :lmao


----------



## deepelemblues

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/starbucks-brand-perception-plummeted-since-220353319.html

:heston

Nobody who doesn't have some kind of neurosis wants any business they patronize to forget that politics should be kept to politics and businesses should stick to what businesses are supposed to do: provide goods and services.


----------



## Reaper

deepelemblues said:


> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/starbucks-brand-perception-plummeted-since-220353319.html
> 
> :heston
> 
> Nobody who doesn't have some kind of neurosis wants any business they patronize to forget that politics should be kept to politics and businesses should stick to what businesses are supposed to do: provide goods and services.


Negative perception doesn't result in negative sales though. Coffee being an addictive substance is in the same category as cigarettes so even if their brand perception takes a hit, I doubt that their sales would.


----------



## deepelemblues

RipNTear said:


> Negative perception doesn't result in negative sales though. Coffee being an addictive substance is in the same category as cigarettes so even if their brand perception takes a hit, I doubt that their sales would.


Actually...

http://fortune.com/2017/01/26/starbucks-restaurant-soft-sales/?iid=leftrail

Starbucks blamed this on their stores being too crowded so people left rather than wait in line.

Which makes zero sense if you think about it for more than .2 seconds.


----------



## virus21

> A student group at Yale University is attempting to lobby the administration to allow women into all-male fraternities.
> 
> According to the Yale Daily News, the group Engender coordinated the attendance of female students at the fraternity Sigma Phi Epsilon's rush events.
> 
> Sigma Phi Epsilon voted to allow female and nonbinary students to attend its recruitment events this year but would accept only men as pledges due to national regulations.
> 
> Mark Cuban's No. 46 Jersey at NBA Celeb Game Was Apparent Jab at Trump
> 
> Sheriff David Clarke on Violent Philly Protests: 'This Stuff Is Disastrous'
> 
> Citing Title IX legislation, Engender seeks to convince the Yale administration to intervene in the single gender membership policies of fraternities as established by the bylaws of their national organizations.
> 
> Co-directors of the group said restricting fraternity membership to only males is a form of sex discrimination. The group does not have an official position on whether sororities should be gender-integrated as well.
> 
> According to the Department of Justice's Title IX legal manual, "Title IX exemptions include the membership policies of certain university-based social fraternities and sororities."
> 
> What do you think of this movement to allow females into all-male fraternities? Tell us in the comments section.


http://insider.foxnews.com/2017/02/18/yale-university-fraternities-admit-female-members-title-ix


----------



## Oxidamus

Mra22 said:


> Why the eye roll ? Watch the vids for proof libtard


"Defending" "pedophiles". :eyeroll Not at all.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Oxi X.O. said:


> "Defending" "pedophiles". :eyeroll Not at all.


You know, when words like "libtard" and "cuck" start getting tossed around, you can kinda know when to stop taking something seriously. :lol


----------



## deepelemblues

Oxi X.O. said:


> "Defending" "pedophiles". :eyeroll Not at all.


I'm not sure what else one should call joking that the only crime concerning a 35 year old woman fucking a 14 year old boy is that there is no video of it.


----------



## Oxidamus

deepelemblues said:


> I'm not sure what else one should call joking that the only crime concerning a 35 year old woman fucking a 14 year old boy is that there is no video of it.


A joke?


----------



## deepelemblues

Oxi X.O. said:


> A joke?


Would it be an acceptable joke if it were a 14 year old girl and a 35 year old man?

Never mind because actually that's irrelevant, the joke has a point and the point is that it is just fine some how for a 35 year old woman to fuck a 14 year old boy. Because of stereotypes about male heterosexuality. The idea that the boy may be emotionally harmed by such a relationship or that his future ability to form healthy sexual relationships may be damaged or that any harm may come to him at all is dismissed with a flippant joke. Because all 14 year old boys care about is getting it in right? It's not like theyre learning things that will determine their future sexual and relationship behavior or anything. The imbalance of power between a 35 year old and a 14 year old will surely never teach the 14 year old a certain way to look at relationships that will influence his behavior in future relationships or anything.

Nope, just adult male fantasies about how awesome it would be to be hot for teacher and for her to be hot back.


----------



## Oxidamus

deepelemblues said:


> Would it be an acceptable joke if it were a 14 year old girl and a 35 year old man?
> 
> Never mind because actually that's irrelevant, the joke has a point and the point is that it is just fine some how for a 35 year old woman to fuck a 14 year old boy. Because of stereotypes about male heterosexuality. The idea that the boy may be emotionally harmed by such a relationship or that his future ability to form healthy sexual relationships may be damaged or that any harm may come to him at all is dismissed with a flippant joke. Because all 14 year old boys care about is getting it in right? It's not like theyre learning things that will determine their future sexual and relationship behavior or anything. The imbalance of power between a 35 year old and a 14 year old will surely never teach the 14 year old a certain way to look at relationships that will influence his behavior in future relationships or anything.
> 
> Nope, just adult male fantasies about how awesome it would be to be hot for teacher and for her to be hot back.


I refuse to try to legitimise jokes, sorry.


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/835295672119119872
:draper2


----------



## deepelemblues

Oxi X.O. said:


> I refuse to try to legitimise jokes, sorry.


But you already did

What changed are you busy did the shiv phone ring


----------



## Miss Sally

Every young girl's fantasy is to get railed by some 30+ year old daddy type when they're in their teens. Besides females are more mature physically and mentally in their teens than boys are!


----------



## Oxidamus

deepelemblues said:


> But you already did
> 
> What changed are you busy did the shiv phone ring


What are you talking about? I already did?


----------



## CamillePunk

Gavin McInnes was on the Joe Rogan podcast discussing Milo, Trump, Islam, and various PC-related issues:


----------



## DOPA

Wall Street Journal losing money :banderas. Those morons deserve it after throwing pewdiepie under the bus.

Also calling @Oxi X.O. a libtard :aryalol.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

https://heatst.com/culture-wars/florida-town-apologizes-to-residents-offended-by-sexist-leg-lamp-statue/



> *Florida Town Apologizes to Residents Offended By ‘Sexist’ Leg Lamp Statue*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The city of Lakeland, Florida, apologized after residents complained that its newest statue, inspired by A Christmas Story, is sexist.
> 
> The statue, by sculptor Joni Younkins-Herzog, depicts a single female leg, wearing heels, thigh-high tights, and a short skirt, and in a further reference to the classic Christmas movie, it’s called, “I’ll Shoot Your Eye Out.”
> 
> But a handful of residents took umbrage with the statue on the city’s Facebook page.
> 
> “I’ve never liked the objectifying of a womens [sic] body part,” one Facebook user posted under the name Natalie Joy. “I get it’s part of a classic movie but it’s still not by taste. Didn’t like it in the movie, do not like it in the middle of my city. Let me take a wild guess and say that the panel who picked this out was mostly men.”
> 
> Another user, posting under the name Paula Perkins Geiger, claimed that Lakeland was “promoting sex for our children” with the statue.
> 
> But overall, the response to the statue was overwhelmingly positive, both online and off.
> 
> News Channel 8 even went around asking people whether they saw the statue as tasteless—and had no luck finding someone offended. At most, people said they didn’t like the statue aesthetically.
> 
> Nevertheless, Lakeland’s director of communications said, “If people are offended by a leg, we really apologize.”
> 
> Younkins-Herzog, the sculptor, said the statue was intended as a feminist work. She said the proportions were based on Barbie’s, and the lampshade is a reference to some of her other artwork depicting the female form.
> 
> “It has more to do with being a woman in a predominantly masculine field,” she told Heat Street. “Feminist means female perspective as far as I am concerned. I take ownership of these stereotypical trappings of beauty, combined with the humorous context of the movie. It would not have happened if I had not enjoyed watching A Christmas Story as a kid.”
> 
> By deadline, the city’s director of communications did not respond to Heat Street’s request for comment. It’s unclear whether the city will continue to display the statue.
> 
> “Seems odd to me that people would be so offended,” Younkins-Herzog said. “The wife in the movie was offended based on context in the 70s. Our society and ads and tv are far more suggestive than a disembodied leg.”


These people get a Major Award in their park based on a Fra-gee-lay sculpture from Italy and they complain?


----------



## Reaper

Can you imagine when the SJW movement hits places like Greece, France and Italy? The amount of human history that will be lost at the hands of the Westernised Ideological ISIS is unfathomable.

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...lessness-living-food-stamps-article-1.2982138


> Two years after she was revealed to be a white woman pretending to be black, Rachel Dolezal is unable to find work and lives off food stamps — but she still believes she did nothing wrong.
> 
> “I’m not going to stoop and apologize and grovel and feel bad about it,” she told the Guardian. “I would just be going back to when I was little, and had to be what everybody else told me I should be — to make them happy.”
> 
> The former NAACP leader, who stepped down from the position in Spokane, Washington, amid scandal, was outed in June 2015 when her parents, Larry and Ruthanne, revealed she was not actually black.
> 
> The story made international headlines and Dolezal eventually admitted she was “biologically born white to white parents” and compared herself to Caitlyn Jenner, claiming race is “not coded in your DNA.”
> 
> The 39-year-old also lost her job as an adjunct instructor at Eastern Washington university because of the ordeal, and she hasn’t been able to get work since.
> 
> The former professor and columnist told the Guardian she’s applied for more than 100 jobs, but not a single place will hire her. The only offers that have come her way have been for reality television and porn.
> 
> Dolezal now relies on food stamps to feed her family and has been receiving help from a friend to cover her — next month she expects to be homeless, the Guardian reported.
> 
> She added her memoir titled “In Full Color,” due out in March, was turned down by 30 publishing houses before anyone would be willing to print it.
> 
> “Right now the only place I feel understood and completely accepted is with my kids and my sister,” she told the news outlet. “The narrative was that I’d offended both communities in an unforgivable way, so anybody who gave me a dime would be contributing to wrong and oppression and bad things. To a liar and fraud and a con.”Dolezal said she wrote her book not only to tell her side of the story, “but to also open up this dialogue about race and identity, and to just encourage people to be exactly who they are.”
> 
> When questioned about her race, Dolezal would just tell people that she was mixed, but she doesn’t feel as though she was lying.
> 
> “The times I tried to explain more, I wasn’t understood more. Nobody wanted to hear, ‘I’m pan-African, pro-black, bisexual, an artist, mother and educator,’” she told the Guardian. “People would just be like, ‘Huh? What? What are you talking about?’
> 
> “So I felt like by not talking about my biological ancestry, I gave people the opportunity to relate to me as an individual, not part of a group.”
> 
> She also noted that she’d never consider going back to being white.
> 
> “No. This is still home to me,” Dolezal said. “I didn’t feel like I’m ever going to be hurt so much that I somehow leave who I am, because I’m me. It really is who I am. It’s not a choice.”


I guess the Privileged White Woman's club didn't save one of their own. The irony of having a more successful career lying about your race is lost upon identity warriors.


----------



## virus21

RipNTear said:


> Can you imagine when the SJW movement hits places like Greece, France and Italy? The amount of human history that will be lost at the hands of the Westernised Ideological ISIS is unfathomable.


When? Half of France's problem is SJW crap is happening. Im more worried about it coming to Japan.


----------



## Reaper

virus21 said:


> When? Half of France's problem is SJW crap is happening. Im more worried about it coming to Japan.


Well they haven't invoked censorship of sculptures yet at least.


----------



## MrMister

inb4 Venus de Milo is wearing a tank top.


I don't think the French have allowed SJW puritanism to affect their art at all. I'll need some examples.


----------



## birthday_massacre

nevermind it was posted


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/835551907926183937
Why am I not surprised. Hopefully he'll be the last man to be allowed to do this.


----------



## stevefox1200

2 Ton 21 said:


> https://heatst.com/culture-wars/florida-town-apologizes-to-residents-offended-by-sexist-leg-lamp-statue/
> 
> 
> 
> These people get a Major Award in their park based on a Fra-gee-lay sculpture from Italy and they complain?


Most people don't really get references that are more than 10 years old

At best you end up with a "I love the smell of Napalm in the morning" or "Rosebud" where the line is known but the source and context is lost 

Add in obscure internet memes and you get chaos and literal riots


----------



## Reaper

stevefox1200 said:


> Most people don't really get references that are more than 10 years old
> 
> At best you end up with a "I love the smell of Napalm in the morning" or "Rosebud" where the line is known but the source and context is lost
> 
> Add in obscure internet memes and you get chaos and literal riots


I wouldn't have known if my wife hadn't made me watch the movie this christmas :shrug 

Can you imagine ... The scene wouldn't even exist in this generation. Wouldn't have left the cutting room floor. A fake foot of a woman in a stocking. OMG. THE HORROR. It's literally the kind of censorship that exists in countries with full on Shariah laws and those are becoming more liberal while America is going the other way. 

Sad.


----------



## stevefox1200

RipNTear said:


> I wouldn't have known if my wife hadn't made me watch the movie this christmas :shrug
> 
> Can you imagine ... The scene wouldn't even exist in this generation. Wouldn't have left the cutting room floor. A fake foot of a woman in a stocking. OMG. THE HORROR. It's literally the kind of censorship that exists in countries with full on Shariah laws and those are becoming more liberal while America is going the other way.
> 
> Sad.


Don't feel bad about not seeing it, pieces of Americana and other culture are slowly becoming lost 

I took a film class and I had not only seen most of the films but I was also the only one who had seen them at all

and this was not snobby arthouse bullshit, it was things like "The Godfather", "Fight Club" and "Apocalypse Now"


----------



## virus21

> David Seaman is the Pizzagate King of the Internet.
> On Twitter, Seaman posts dozens of messages a day to his 66,000 followers, often about the secret cabal — including Rothschilds, Satanists, and the other nabobs of the New World Order — behind the nation’s best-known, super-duper-secret child sex ring under a DC pizza parlor.
> But it’s on YouTube where he really goes to work. Since Nov. 4, four days before the election, Seaman has uploaded 136 videos, more than one a day. Of those, at least 42 are about Pizzagate. The videos, which tend to run about eight to fifteen minutes, typically consist of Seaman, a young, brown-haired man with glasses and a short beard, speaking directly into a camera in front of a white wall. He doesn’t equivocate: Recent videos are titled “Pizzagate Will Dominate 2017, Because It Is Real” and “#PizzaGate New Info 12/6/16: Link To Pagan God of Pedophilia/Rape.”
> Seaman has more than 150,000 subscribers. His videos, usually preceded by preroll ads for major brands like Quaker Oats and Uber, have been watched almost 18 million times, which is roughly the number of people who tuned in to last year’s season finale of NCIS, the most popular show on television.
> His biography reads, in part, “I report the truth.”
> In the aftermath of the 2016 presidential election, the major social platforms, most notably Twitter, Facebook, and Reddit, have been forced to undergo painful, often public reckonings with the role they play in spreading bad information. How do services that have become windows onto the world for hundreds of millions of people square their desire to grow with the damage that viral false information, “alternative facts,” and filter bubbles do to a democracy?
> And yet there is a mammoth social platform, a cornerstone of the modern internet with more than a billion active users every month, which hosts and even pays for a fathomless stock of bad information, including viral fake news, conspiracy theories, and hate speech of every kind — and it’s been held up to virtually no scrutiny: YouTube.
> The entire contemporary conspiracy-industrial complex of internet investigation and social media promulgation, which has become a defining feature of media and politics in the Trump era, would be a very small fraction of itself without YouTube. Yes, the site most people associate with “Gangnam Style,” pirated music, and compilations of dachshunds sneezing is also the central content engine of the unruliest segments of the ascendant right-wing internet, and sometimes its enabler.
> To wit, the conspiracy-news internet’s biggest stars, some of whom now enjoy New Yorker profiles and presidential influence, largely live on YouTube — some of them on the site’s news channel. Infowars — whose founder and host, Alex Jones, claims Sandy Hook didn’t happen, Michelle Obama is a man, and 9/11 was an inside job — broadcasts to 2 million subscribers on YouTube. So does Michael “Gorilla Mindset” Cernovich. So too do a whole genre of lesser-known but still wildly popular YouTubers, people like Seaman and Stefan Molyneux (an Irishman closely associated with the popular “Truth About” format). As do a related breed of prolific political-correctness watchdogs like Paul Joseph Watson and Sargon of Akkad (real name: Carl Benjamin), whose videos focus on the supposed hypocrisies of modern liberal culture and the ways they leave Western democracy open to a hostile Islamic takeover. As do a related group of conspiratorial white-identity vloggers like Red Ice TV, which regularly hosts neo-Nazis in its videos.
> “The internet provides people with access to more points of view than ever before,” YouTube wrote in a statement. “When it comes to news, we have thousands of news publishers that present a variety of viewpoints available on our news house channel, www.youtube.com/news. The videos here are featured using criteria informed by, among other things, Google News. We’re always taking feedback so we can continue to improve and present as many perspectives at a given moment in time as possible.”
> 
> YouTube
> All this is a far cry from the platform’s halcyon days of 2006 and George Allen’s infamous “Macaca” gaffe. Back then, it felt reasonable to hope the site would change politics by bypassing a rose-tinted broadcast media filter to hold politicians accountable. As recently as 2012, Mother Jones posted to YouTube hidden footage of Mitt Romney discussing the “47%” of the electorate who would never vote for him, a video that may have swung the election. But by the time the 2016 campaign hit its stride, and a series of widely broadcast, ugly comments by then-candidate Trump didn’t keep him out of office, YouTube’s relationship to politics had changed.
> Today, it fills the enormous trough of right-leaning conspiracy and revisionist historical content into which the vast, ravening right-wing social internet lowers its jaws to drink. Shared widely everywhere from white supremacist message boards to chans to Facebook groups, these videos constitute a kind of crowdsourced, predigested ideological education, offering the “Truth” about everything from Michelle Obama’s real biological sex (760,000 views!) to why medieval Islamic civilization wasn’t actually advanced.
> Frequently, the videos consist of little more than screenshots of a Reddit “investigation” laid out chronologically, set to ominous music. Other times, they’re very simple, featuring a man in a sparse room speaking directly into his webcam, or a very fast monotone narration over a series of photographs with effects straight out of iMovie. There’s a financial incentive for vloggers to make as many videos as cheaply they can; the more videos you make, the more likely one is to go viral. David Seaman’s videos typically garner more than 50,000 views and often exceed 100,000. Many of Seaman’s videos adjoin ads for major brands. A preroll ad for Asana, the productivity software, precedes a video entitled “WIKILEAKS: Illuminati Rothschild Influence & Simulation Theory”; before “Pizzagate: Do We Know the Full Scope Yet?!” it’s an ad for Uber, and before “HILLARY CLINTON’S HORROR SHOW,” one for a new Fox comedy. (Most YouTubers have no direct control over which brands’ ads run next to their videos, and vice versa.)
> This trough isn’t just wide, it’s deep. A YouTube search for the term “The Truth About the Holocaust” returns half a million results. The top 10 are all Holocaust-denying or Holocaust-skeptical. (Sample titles: “The Greatest Lie Ever Told,” which has 500,000 views; “The Great Jewish Lie”; “The Sick Lies of a Holocaust™ ‘Survivor.’”) Say the half million videos average about 10 minutes. That works out to 5 million minutes, or about 10 years, of “Truth About the Holocaust.”
> Meanwhile, “The Truth About Pizzagate” returns a quarter of a million results, including “PizzaGate Definitive Factcheck: Oh My God” (620,000 views and counting) and “The Men Who Knew Too Much About PizzaGate” (who, per a teaser image, include retired Gen. Michael Flynn and Andrew Breitbart).
> Sometimes, these videos go hugely viral. “With Open Gates: The Forced Collective Suicide of European Nations” — an alarming 20-minute video about Muslim immigration to Europe featuring deceptive editing and debunked footage — received some 4 million views in late 2015 before being taken down by YouTube over a copyright claim. (Infowars: “YouTube Scrambles to Censor Viral Video Exposing Migrant Invasion.”) That’s roughly as many people as watched the Game of Thrones Season 3 premiere. It’s since been scrubbed of the copyrighted music and reuploaded dozens of times.
> First circulated by white supremacist blogs and chans, “With Gates Wide Open” gained social steam until it was picked up by Breitbart, at which point it exploded, blazing the viral trail by which conspiracy-right “Truth” videos now travel. Last week, President Trump incensed the nation of Sweden by falsely implying that it had recently suffered a terrorist attack. Later, he clarified in a tweet that he was referring to a Fox News segment. That segment featured footage from a viral YouTube documentary, Stockholm Syndrome, about the dangers of Muslim immigration into Europe. Sources featured in the documentary have since accused its director, Ami Horowitz, of “bad journalism” for taking their answers out of context.
> So what responsibility, if any, does YouTube bear for the universe of often conspiratorial, sometimes bigoted, frequently incorrect information that it pays its creators to host, and that is now being filtered up to the most powerful person in the world? Legally, per the Digital Millennium Copyright Act, which absolves service providers of liability for content they host, none. But morally and ethically, shouldn’t YouTube be asking itself the same hard questions as Facebook and Twitter about the role it plays in a representative democracy? How do those questions change because YouTube is literally paying people to upload bad information?
> And practically, if YouTube decided to crack down, could it really do anything?
> YouTube does “demonitize” videos that it deems “not advertiser-friendly,” and last week, following a report in the Wall Street Journal that Disney had nixed a sponsorship deal with the YouTube superstar PewDiePie over anti-Semitic content in his videos, YouTube pulled his channel from its premium ad network. But such steps have tended to follow public pressure and have only affected extremely famous YouTubers. And it’s not like PewDiePie will go hungry; he can still run ads on his videos, which regularly do millions of views.
> Ultimately, the platform may be so huge as to be ungovernable: Users upload 400 hours of video to YouTube every minute. One possibility is drawing a firmer line between content the company officially designates as news and everything else; YouTube has a dedicated News vertical that pulls in videos from publishers approved by Google News.
> Even there, though, YouTube has its work cut out for it. On a recent evening, the first result I saw under the “Live Now - News” subsection of youtube.com/news was the Infowars “Defense of Liberty 13 Hour Special Broadcast.” Alex Jones was staring into the camera.


https://www.buzzfeed.com/josephbernstein/youtube-has-become-the-content-engine-of-the-internets-dark?utm_term=.wrwKxn1WB#.ut70v469Y

Not going to work Buzzfeed.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

RipNTear said:


> Can you imagine when the SJW movement hits places like Greece, France and Italy? The amount of human history that will be lost at the hands of the Westernised Ideological ISIS is unfathomable.
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...lessness-living-food-stamps-article-1.2982138
> 
> 
> I guess the Privileged White Woman's club didn't save one of their own. The irony of having a more successful career lying about your race is lost upon identity warriors.


You can pick your sex, but you can't pick your race. What a convenient line they've drawn.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Miss Sally

RipNTear said:


> Can you imagine when the SJW movement hits places like Greece, France and Italy? The amount of human history that will be lost at the hands of the Westernised Ideological ISIS is unfathomable.
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...lessness-living-food-stamps-article-1.2982138
> 
> 
> I guess the Privileged White Woman's club didn't save one of their own. The irony of having a more successful career lying about your race is lost upon identity warriors.


It begs the question, why does Shaun King have a job?


----------



## virus21




----------



## Stinger Fan

Miss Sally said:


> It begs the question, why does Shaun King have a job?


Sadly he wont go away


----------



## birthday_massacre

Miss Sally said:


> It begs the question, why does Shaun King have a job?


Gotta love how some of the same people that bash Shaun King like idiots like Milo.


----------



## virus21




----------



## birthday_massacre

virus21 said:


>



Or instead of calling someone a black person, an Asian, an Indian etc etc just call them a person.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

The absurdity of PC culture.

I can't call a man a man if he identifies as a woman. I can't call a white person a black person if they identify as a black person.

I have to accept all climate science, but I can't accept biological science.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

birthday_massacre said:


> Or instead of calling someone a black person, an Asian, an Indian etc etc just call them a person.


LOL, you're funny. It is the PC culture that insists that we label them. If we call them a person then that means we don't see color and if we don't see color then, well, we're racist.


----------



## birthday_massacre

TheNightmanCometh said:


> LOL, you're funny. It is the PC culture that insists that we label them. If we call them a person then that means we don't see color and if we don't see color then, well, we're racist.


WTF are you talking about. The amount of ignorance on this board is outstanding. No one calls anyone who does not see color and judges everyone equally not based on their skin color a racist.


----------



## virus21

Herd that the "Anti-Islamiphobia" measure passed in Canada.


----------



## Stinger Fan

birthday_massacre said:


> Gotta love how some of the same people that bash Shaun King like idiots like Milo.


lol I'll bite. Do you have proof that I like, follow and support Milo? Seeing as there's I believe two people who mentioned Shaun King and seeing as I wont speak for someone else, I'd like to know this proof that I'm a Milo supporter


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

birthday_massacre said:


> WTF are you talking about. The amount of ignorance on this board is outstanding. No one calls anyone who does not see color and judges everyone equally not based on their skin color a racist.


[ame]https://youtu.be/M_AhLF_YpcA?t=1m50s[/ame]

If you wanna save time just click on the shortcut URL. That's just one example.

Feel free to watch the entire video, though.


----------



## Reaper

virus21 said:


> Herd that the "Anti-Islamiphobia" measure passed in Canada.


Not yet. 

I read the sub-text of it, it's non-enforceable and not legislation :lmaoGiven the fact that charter of freedoms takes precedence anyways, it's like a cosmetic DLC that you waste money on and it doesn't do anything for anyone's experience. 

So it's just Trudeau's government pandering for brownie points and that's it.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Stinger Fan said:


> lol I'll bite. Do you have proof that I like, follow and support Milo? Seeing as there's I believe two people who mentioned Shaun King and seeing as I wont speak for someone else, I'd like to know this proof that I'm a Milo supporter


Do you understand the word some


----------



## Stinger Fan

birthday_massacre said:


> Do you understand the word some


So you have no proof and you're trying to work around what you previous said? Gotcha


----------



## virus21

RipNTear said:


> Not yet.
> 
> I read the sub-text of it, it's non-enforceable and not legislation :lmaoGiven the fact that charter of freedoms takes precedence anyways, it's like a cosmetic DLC that you waste money on and it doesn't do anything for anyone's experience.
> 
> So it's just Trudeau's government pandering for brownie points and that's it.


From what I am hearing, the motion did indeed pass from what I am reading


----------



## birthday_massacre

Stinger Fan said:


> So you have no proof and you're trying to work around what you previous said? Gotcha


Your trolling is pretty sad. If the word *some* does not apply to you then the point does not apply to you. How is using the word SOME a work around? LOL

Why would I need any proof if I said some and that does not apply to you. I did not use the world all.


----------



## Reaper

virus21 said:


> From what I am hearing, the motion did indeed pass from what I am reading


If it's reddit then it's not verified.


----------



## virus21

RipNTear said:


> If it's reddit then it's not verified.


http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/ontario-anti-islamophobia-vote-1.3996785
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/anti-islamophobia-motion-passes-in-ontario-legislature/article34126687/
http://london.ctvnews.ca/anti-islamophobia-motion-passes-ontario-legislature-1.3299413
http://www.breitbart.com/national-security/2017/02/26/canada-moves-forward-anti-islamophobia-measures/


----------



## Reaper

virus21 said:


> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/ontario-anti-islamophobia-vote-1.3996785
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...asses-in-ontario-legislature/article34126687/
> http://london.ctvnews.ca/anti-islamophobia-motion-passes-ontario-legislature-1.3299413
> http://www.breitbart.com/national-s...ada-moves-forward-anti-islamophobia-measures/


That's provincial, not federal.


----------



## virus21

RipNTear said:


> That's provincial, not federal.


Even so, the fact that it happened at any level is disturbing.


----------



## Reaper

virus21 said:


> Even so, the fact that it happened at any level is disturbing.


Is it for a country that has specific and enforced laws and persecution of individuals who have the wrong opinion on the Holocaust?

Canada has a pretty terrible history of free speech protection. They don't believe in it the same way we do in America and never have.


----------



## Stinger Fan

birthday_massacre said:


> Your trolling is pretty sad. If the word *some* does not apply to you then the point does not apply to you. How is using the word SOME a work around? LOL
> 
> Why would I need any proof if I said some and that does not apply to you. I did not use the world all.


You knew exactly what you were doing. The only one who insists on trolling multiple threads has been you by making up crap about multiple posters and refusing to answer a lot of what people have called you out on. You're back peddling because you didn't expect anyone to call you out on what you said and just expected people to sit there and take it. There were only *2* people talking about Shaun King, if you truly wanted to single out *one* you would have but you didn't. You tried to accuse people of crap and it failed miserably so now you've resorted to playing politician


----------



## 777




----------



## Stinger Fan

RipNTear said:


> Is it for a country that has specific and enforced laws and persecution of individuals who have the wrong opinion on the Holocaust?
> 
> Canada has a pretty terrible history of free speech protection. They don't believe in it the same way we do in America and never have.


Canada doesn't technically have "free speech" and the passing of the bill can be incredibly scary. There's more important things to focus on not crap like this. I'm against hatred , bigotry etc as much as anyone but policing what people can say? That's insane, especially when you think that this more than likely wont be enforced against other religions because they're not the hot topic at the moment. 

Coincidentally , today I saw an article about Sweden's hate crime laws that involve speech. They have a similar law in place but seemingly Imam's are allowed to break the rules. 



> In Sweden, comments that object to sexual violence against women in the Quran are prosecuted, but calling homosexuality a "virus" is fine.
> 
> Antisemitism has become so socially acceptable in Sweden that anti-Semites can get away with anything, and no one even notices, as Nima Gholam Ali Pour reports.
> 
> One of Sweden's main news outlets, in fact, described anti-Semitism as simply a different opinion. Clearly, in the eyes of Swedish authorities, neither homosexuals nor Jews count for much.
> 
> Swedish authorities also give large sums of money to organizations that advocate violence and invite hate preachers who support terrorist organizations such as ISIS. One of the speakers SFM hired was Michael Skråmo, who has publicly called on his fellow Muslims to join ISIS and has appeared in propaganda videos, posing with assault rifles alongside his small children.
> 
> 
> In 2015, the imam at Halmstad mosque, Abu Muadh, said that homosexuality was a "virus" from which parents were obliged to protect their children.
> 
> The Swedish Federation for Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual, Transgender and Queer Rights (RFSL) filed a legal complaint in October 2015. "[M]any people are listening [to the imam] and there is a risk that the opinions and other expressions of homophobia will spread among believers, as they attach great importance to their representatives' words", said Ulrika Westerlund, chairman of RFSL.
> 
> The Swedish legal establishment however, seemed entirely unconcerned; the imam was not prosecuted.
> 
> Then there is the recent case of Stefan Vestling, a local politician from the Sweden Democrat Party. He was recently prosecuted and convicted for "incitement against an ethnic group", when he wrote the following comment on the official Facebook page of the Sweden Democrats Party in Norberg in December 2014:
> 
> "Muslims who have ended up in the 'diaspora' are at war. A Muslim who lives in Sweden is thus living in a war zone, where it is allowed to rape a woman, as this is a Muslim right according to the Quran. [A Muslim] is allowed to have sex with women who have been conquered in war... that is to say the infidels' women (Quran Sura 4:3, 4:24). Easiest for 'Swedish' horny Muslims is of course to join ISIS where they can have their sick, devilish desires fully satisfied".


https://www.gatestoneinstitute.org/9923/sweden-islam-hate-speech


----------



## Reaper

Stinger Fan said:


> Canada doesn't technically have "free speech" and the passing of the bill can be incredibly scary. There's more important things to focus on not crap like this. I'm against hatred , bigotry etc as much as anyone but policing what people can say? That's insane, especially when you think that this more than likely wont be enforced against other religions because they're not the hot topic at the moment.


My understanding of the bill is that it has no criminalization or policing involved at all. Am I missing something?


----------



## birthday_massacre

Stinger Fan said:


> You knew exactly what you were doing. The only one who insists on trolling multiple threads has been you by making up crap about multiple posters and refusing to answer a lot of what people have called you out on. You're back peddling because you didn't expect anyone to call you out on what you said and just expected people to sit there and take it. There were only *2* people talking about Shaun King, if you truly wanted to single out *one* you would have but you didn't. You tried to accuse people of crap and it failed miserably so now you've resorted to playing politician


stop embarrassing yourself. 

and LOL at me so called trolling when you are one of the biggest trolls on these boards. 

Not sure how its backpedaling when I used the word some then you get all pissy pretending I said all yet you claim I am trolling.

So stop your trolling on this admit you were wrong because I used the word some and move on. You are just making yourself look like a bigger fool.


----------



## yeahbaby!

virus21 said:


>


Serious question - do you get stopped all the time and told 'you should be referring to this person as this' and 'you can't say that, you should say this' and 'you can't refer to women that way'?

Just wondering because I've never seen this narrative first hand myself, only online where people with too much time on their hands like to whine.

BTW Twitter doesn't count.


----------



## Stinger Fan

RipNTear said:


> My understanding of the bill is that it has no criminalization or policing involved at all. Am I missing something?


I don't think its has been explained extensively yet . I haven't found anything about penalties yet but it feels like there would be but I can't say for sure


----------



## Reaper

Stinger Fan said:


> I don't think its has been explained extensively yet . I haven't found anything about penalties yet but it feels like there would be but I can't say for sure


Yeah. If there were it would be a bigger debate and a more constructive one. This is why I'm willing to just chalk it up as another method of seeking voter brownie points.


----------



## Miss Sally

birthday_massacre said:


> Gotta love how some of the same people that bash Shaun King like idiots like Milo.


Milo doesn't pretend to be black. 

Milo didn't call his mother basically a whore or toss his family under the bus to try and keep up appearances.

Milo didn't use programs that are meant to help blacks to help himself.

Milo didn't fleece money from BLM and other avenues which is supposed to be about helping black people.

Milo while a loud mouth actually makes points and talks about bringing people together unlike Shaun who makes money off outrage.

Milo isn't rachel dolezal like King is. 

Milo and King are nothing alike, you can think Milo an idiot but Shaun King is a fake black man, a fraud and someone who used his lies as a way to make money. King simple mimics the simplest and usually bigoted rhetoric that he can. Nothing is more insulting then listening to a pretend black man cry about black issues. It's not surprising though as white people seem to love to talk for minorities all the time so why not pretend to be one and talk about them?

Talcum X is a great huckster, pretty sure he and rachel dolezal won't be the last to cash in.


----------



## Oxidamus

yeahbaby! said:


> Just wondering because I've never seen this narrative first hand myself, only online where people with too much time on their hands like to whine.


Lucky we're Australian and none of this shit is as pervasive here as it is in the US.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Miss Sally said:


> Milo doesn't pretend to be black.
> 
> Milo didn't call his mother basically a whore or toss his family under the bus to try and keep up appearances.
> 
> Milo didn't use programs that are meant to help blacks to help himself.
> 
> Milo didn't fleece money from BLM and other avenues which is supposed to be about helping black people.
> 
> Milo while a loud mouth actually makes points and talks about bringing people together unlike Shaun who makes money off outrage.
> 
> Milo isn't rachel dolezal like King is.
> 
> Milo and King are nothing alike, you can think Milo an idiot but Shaun King is a fake black man, a fraud and someone who used his lies as a way to make money. King simple mimics the simplest and usually bigoted rhetoric that he can. Nothing is more insulting then listening to a pretend black man cry about black issues. It's not surprising though as white people seem to love to talk for minorities all the time so why not pretend to be one and talk about them?
> 
> Talcum X is a great huckster, pretty sure he and rachel dolezal won't be the last to cash in.


Milo thinks an older man fucking a 13 or 14 year old boy is ok and defends that happening.

That trumps anything you bring up about Shaun King.

Shaun King may be a fake black, call him a fraud but he isnt a pedophile who think its ok for men to sleep with young boys like Mil does. Or if you want to get technical a hebephilia since that is more in line of boys who are 13 or 14.

But yeah keep defending that piece of shit Milo.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Miss Sally

birthday_massacre said:


> Milo thinks an older man fucking a 13 or 14 year old boy is ok and defends that happening.
> 
> That trumps anything you bring up about Shaun King.
> 
> Shaun King may be a fake black, call him a fraud but he isnt a pedophile who think its ok for men to sleep with young boys like Mil does. Or if you want to get technical a hebephilia since that is more in line of boys who are 13 or 14.
> 
> But yeah keep defending that piece of shit Milo.


Milo was a victim of molestation, what he said wasn't the best but there's been plenty about this sort of topic that's been said. Pretty sure Milo explained himself.


----------



## Oxidamus

Miss Sally said:


> Milo was a victim of molestation, what he said wasn't the best but there's been plenty about this sort of topic that's been said. Pretty sure Milo explained himself.


IMO there are always perpetrators, but not always victims. Milo recounted two different events which would be considered statutory rape IIRC, but has fond memories of one and speaks highly of it. In that case, I wouldn't consider him a victim.
@Donnie do you want to talk about anything in a serious setting and get it out of your system?


----------



## Reaper

Oxi X.O. said:


> IMO there are always perpetrators, but not always victims. Milo recounted two different events which would be considered statutory rape IIRC, but has fond memories of one and speaks highly of it. In that case, I wouldn't consider him a victim.


You may not watch Stefan Molyneux, but his discussion on Milo is something you should watch. Not many people have the stomach for that kind of discussion, but it's definitely worth a listen.


----------



## deepelemblues

Oxi X.O. said:


> IMO there are always perpetrators, but not always victims. Milo recounted two different events which would be considered statutory rape IIRC, but has fond memories of one and speaks highly of it. In that case, I wouldn't consider him a victim.
> 
> @Donnie do you want to talk about anything in a serious setting and get it out of your system?


Are you saying that in the other case he was not a victim as well?

On a different topic there's been a lot of "you don't like x but you do like y" going on around here and rants which is a really bad way to argue because it implies that x is just as bad as y when you're really and obviously trying to argue that only y is bad. So maybe find a less self defeating way to do things


----------



## Oxidamus

RipNTear said:


> You may not watch Stefan Molyneux, but his discussion on Milo is something you should watch. Not many people have the stomach for that kind of discussion, but it's definitely worth a listen.


I've watched a couple of his vids but I get antsy with long talks at the camera. Probably ADD. Maybe I'll try listening some other time, he seems like an ok guy.



deepelemblues said:


> Are you saying that in the other case he was not a victim as well?


No. I said the one he has a positive recollection of is the one where I wouldn't consider him a victim, because even at his age now, over 30, it happened over half his life ago, he looks at it as a good experience. In that case I would only consider the other person a predator. The priest one I don't think he talked about very much but he definitely mentioned it negatively so I would consider him a victim there. More factors in play than just "he looks back on it happily" though.


----------



## Reaper

Oxi X.O. said:


> I've watched a couple of his vids but I get antsy with long talks at the camera. Probably ADD. Maybe I'll try listening some other time, he seems like an ok guy.


Same lol. Over the years I've learnt to let my ADD direct me to different things at a time, but I usually keep going back to finish.


----------



## Neuron

virus21 said:


>


Oh God. That subreddit looks like an absolute joy to troll.










My fake anxiety is acting up!


----------



## Oxidamus

deepelemblues said:


> Are you saying that in the other case he was not a victim as well?





Oxi X.O. said:


> No. I said the one he has a positive recollection of is the one where I wouldn't consider him a victim, because even at his age now, over 30, it happened over half his life ago, he looks at it as a good experience. In that case I would only consider the other person a predator. The priest one I don't think he talked about very much but he definitely mentioned it negatively so I would consider him a victim there. More factors in play than just "he looks back on it happily" though.


Just FYI I realised I misunderstood the situation and am redacting my statement. :armfold


----------



## birthday_massacre

Miss Sally said:


> Milo was a victim of molestation, what he said wasn't the best but there's been plenty about this sort of topic that's been said. Pretty sure Milo explained himself.


And you would think a victim of molestation would not be advocating and saying its ok that a full grown man has sex with 11-14 year old boys and claiming the age of consent is stupid.

Milo did not explain shit. He is a shit bag for what he thinks about men and young boys. but yeah keep defending him.


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21




----------



## CamillePunk

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/02/2...-gets-texas-pre-school-teacher-suspended.html



> *'Kill some Jews' tweet gets Texas pre-school teacher fired*
> 
> A pre-school teacher in Texas who encouraged social media followers to “kill some Jews” and repeatedly mocked the Holocaust was fired on Wednesday, Fox News confirmed.
> 
> Nancy Salem had taught at The Children’s Courtyard, an “educational day care” in South Arlington.
> 
> “This person no longer works for our company,” a spokesperson for The Children’s Courtyard told Fox News in an email.
> 
> “Providing a safe, nurturing and inclusive learning environment is of the utmost importance to us,” Director of Communication Lydia Cisaruk wrote. “The offensive comments certainly don’t reflect our views. Our employees are expected to uphold certain standards of person and professional conduct. Our senior leadership thoroughly investigated this matter.”
> 
> As The Algemeiner first reported, Salem was among 24 anti-Israel activists in Texas exposed by covert campus watchdog group Canary Mission for expressing racist and violent thoughts online.
> 
> Canary Mission captured screen grabs of Salem’s Twitter account – which is no longer active – showing the pro-Palestinian activist retweeting a fake Adolf Hitler account that ridiculed Jewish people and the Holocaust.
> 
> When Salem’s posts were exposed, The Children’s Courtyard Facebook page was inundated with messages from parents urging the pre-school to fire her.
> 
> “Absolutely appalled that Salem is teaching impressionable pre-schoolers,” Sierra Milton wrote. “She needs to be immediately terminated for racist incitement of murder.”
> 
> Maor Malul wrote: “How can you hire someone filled with such hatred to teach children?”
> 
> The Courtyard Facebook page administrator responded to the parents’ posts on Wednesday morning with news of Salem’s termination.


Apparently the tweets in question were from 2013, a detail not mentioned in this article but others. I can't find this story on any non-right wing sites, even though it is confirmed to be true. Strange, that, given how concerned everyone is about Antisemitism these days.


----------



## Goku

yo, brits you have global warming to thank for grapes :mj

the church of climate change has spoken.


----------



## Reaper

^Just came in to post this. Had a feeling I'd get ninja'd :lmao

THE DUDE ADMITTED THAT CLIMATE CHANGE IS POSITIVE WHILE THINKING IT'S A NEGATIVE. Did he also just say that humans are 100% responsible for all of climate change. 

:lmao


----------



## Oxidamus

birthday_massacre said:


> And you would think a victim of molestation would not be advocating and saying its ok that a full grown man has sex with 11-14 year old boys and claiming the age of consent is stupid.
> 
> Milo did not explain shit. He is a shit bag for what he thinks about men and young boys. but yeah keep defending him.


Oh for fuck sake Dave. This is the best example of you purposely misrepresenting someone.

You KNOW for a FACT Milo didn't say 11-14. He said 13-16. People consider that bad enough, you don't have to lie to make it seem worse. And he never said the age of consent is stupid. In fact quite the opposite. He said it was "about right" and he agrees with it. And you KNOW that. What he said was consent laws are arbitrary and don't consider the complexities of relationships and he isn't wrong.


----------



## 777




----------



## virus21




----------



## Miss Sally

virus21 said:


>


What's ironic about the Pewdiepie scandal is that one of the WSJ journalists who did the hit piece has posted racist tweets. I guess if you're "Left" it's okay. 

Do as I say, not as I do.


----------



## Reaper

CamillePunk said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/02/2...-gets-texas-pre-school-teacher-suspended.html
> 
> Apparently the tweets in question were from 2013, a detail not mentioned in this article but others. I can't find this story on any non-right wing sites, even though it is confirmed to be true. Strange, that, given how concerned everyone is about Antisemitism these days.


Why would they report it. She's a Muslim who hates Jews. Modern liberals hate jews (because of Israel) and love Muslims. They've been trained to by their supreme commander. 

Which ironically would make Obama closer to Hitler than Trump :mj


----------



## virus21




----------



## CamillePunk

Goku said:


> yo, brits you have global warming to thank for grapes :mj
> 
> the church of climate change has spoken.





RipNTear said:


> ^Just came in to post this. Had a feeling I'd get ninja'd :lmao
> 
> THE DUDE ADMITTED THAT CLIMATE CHANGE IS POSITIVE WHILE THINKING IT'S A NEGATIVE. Did he also just say that humans are 100% responsible for all of climate change.
> 
> :lmao


Supplemental reading on that fantastic video, from persuasion expert Scott Adams:

Tucker Carlson Induces Cognitive Dissonance in Bill Nye the Science Guy over Climate Change

http://blog.dilbert.com/post/157823678756/tucker-carlson-induces-cognitive-dissonance-in

I like how he randomly went off on White House leaks. :lol Oh Bill you've become such a political hack.


----------



## Reaper

CamillePunk said:


> Supplemental reading on that fantastic video, from persuasion expert Scott Adams:
> 
> Tucker Carlson Induces Cognitive Dissonance in Bill Nye the Science Guy over Climate Change
> 
> http://blog.dilbert.com/post/157823678756/tucker-carlson-induces-cognitive-dissonance-in


It is a fantastic summary of exactly all of the things that went through my head during the whole exchange. 

The odd thing however is that despite Nye being decimated and unable to respond to even the simplest of questions, pro-climate change advocates are now claiming that Nye schooled Tucker. :mj4

Personally, I was red-pilled from Nye a couple of years ago when he claimed to be anti-GMO without having actually even read any of the literature. The left eventually spun that into a narrative about how he changed his mind and that's the great thing about science, but to me at that point I realized that this is a media man, not a science man at all because science men don't advocate faith-based positions _before _doing the research. This called into question his _opinions _on climate change.


----------



## virus21




----------



## MrMister

I found Tucker to be rather bad in his discussion with Bill Nye. He was not up to his recent high standards.

edit: about the McInnes bit how recent feminists are men. that's how i see it too. that's why this is the end of that. they'll realize holy shit we're all men now and we are the patriarchy and their minds will be blown and the next generation will laugh at them.


----------



## Reaper

MrMister said:


> I found Tucker to be rather bad in his discussion with Bill Nye. He was not up to his recent high standards.


Really? Or maybe you feel like he should've treated Nye with more respect because I've noticed that he tends to get more abrasive with people he really doesn't respect. 

I personally thought that Tucker was on point to completely hammer and destroy Nye because Nye is nothing but a hack and deserved it. I also think it was intentional to get his viewers to realize just how much of a whacko and shill he's become. There are plenty that consider Nye some sort of science guy and that moniker is completely unearned :draper2


----------



## CamillePunk

MrMister said:


> I found Tucker to be rather bad in his discussion with Bill Nye. He was not up to his recent high standards.


"Rather bad"? :lol What does that mean? He asked good questions about "settled science" and Bill Nye struggled to answer them, then Tucker correctly identified Bill Nye as being chiefly concerned with politics rather than science and was vindicated when in the last 30 seconds Bill Nye randomly went off about White House leaks which had nothing to do with the topic whatsoever. Bill Nye fell apart here. Tucker did a fantastic job.

I'm also not sure why we want to be living in an ice age right now or to be without grapes. If someone can explain that part to me I'd be grateful.


----------



## MrMister

He ended with I'm open minded and you're not and that was the end of it. Nye rambled on and Tucker kept asking the same question that Nye kept rambling on about.

if you guys liked it, cool.




Scott Adams said:


> To be fair, spotting cognitive dissonance is more like bird-watching than science. Sometimes you misidentify a bird. But this example is like an ostrich sitting on your lap. Hard to miss. Enjoy.


:lol

I enjoyed reading Scott Adams write about the encounter more than the encounter itself.


----------



## virus21

> st night’s Oscar bizarreness was not just bizarre but bizarre in a way that is typical of this entirely bizarre time. The rhythm of the yes-they-won-oh-my-God-no-they-didn’t event, with “La La Land” replaced by “Moonlight” as Best Picture, was weirdly like that of . . . Election Night. First, a more or less expected, if “safe,” result was on its way—though Hillary Clinton never got all the way to the stage, so to speak, the result did seem safely in hand at 7 p.m., according to the polling—and the expected and safe people were ready to deliver their touching but obviously polished pieces. Then the sudden confusion and visible near-panic of people running around in the background of the stage, with the same slightly horrified spirit that one felt on Election Night as shocking results began emerging from the exurban counties in Florida. Then, yes—can this be happening?—the revised and unexpected result.
> 
> In this case, obviously, the result was positive to all but the poor “La La Land” producers, with their earnest and spouse-approved speeches already delivered. “Moonlight” was no Donald Trump of cinema, and obviously a popular favorite. (Though there are those of us who found its beautifully photographed sentiments a bit, well, sentimental.) But the rhythm of the night was disconcertingly the same, and the sheer improbability of the happenstance scarily alike. Nothing like this has remotely happened before. This wasn’t just a minor kerfuffle. This was a major malfunction. Trump cannot be President—forgetting all the bounds of ideology, no one vaguely like him has ever existed in the long list of Presidents, good, bad, and indifferent, no one remotely as oafish or as crude or as obviously unfit. People don’t say “Grab ’em by the pussy” and get elected President. Can’t happen. In the same way, while there have been Oscar controversies before—tie votes and rejected trophies—never before has there been an occasion when the entirely wrong movie was given the award, the speeches delivered, and then another movie put in its place. That doesn’t happen. Ever.
> 
> And so both of these bizarre events put one in mind of a simple but arresting thesis: that we are living in the Matrix, and something has gone wrong with the controllers. This idea was, I’m told, put forward first and most forcibly by the N.Y.U. philosopher David Chalmers: what is happening lately, he says, is support for the hypothesis that we are living in a computer simulation and that something has recently gone haywire within it. The people or machines or aliens who are supposed to be running our lives are having some kind of breakdown. There’s a glitch, and we are in it.
> 
> Once this insight is offered, it must be said, everything else begins to fall in order. The recent Super Bowl, for instance. The result, bizarre on the surface—with that unprecedented and impossible comeback complete with razzle-dazzle catches and completely blown coverages and defensive breakdowns—makes no sense at all in the “real” world. Doesn’t happen. But it is exactly what you expect to happen when a teen-ager and his middle-aged father exchange controllers in the EA Sports video-game version: the father stabs and pushes the buttons desperately while the kid makes one play after another, and twenty-five-point leads are erased in minutes, and in just that way—with ridiculous ease on the one side and chicken-with-its-head-cut-off panic infecting the other. What happened, then, one realizes with last-five-minutes-of-“The Twilight Zone” logic, is obvious: sometime in the third quarter, the omniscient alien or supercomputer that was “playing” the Patriots exchanged his controller with his teen-age offspring, or newer model, with the unbelievable result we saw.
> 
> There may be not merely a glitch in the Matrix. There may be a Loki, a prankster, suddenly running it. After all, the same kind of thing seemed to happen on Election Day: the program was all set, and then some mischievous overlord—whether alien or artificial intelligence doesn’t matter—said, “Well, what if he did win? How would they react?” “You can’t do that to them,” the wiser, older Architect said. “Oh, c’mon,” the kid said. “It’ll be funny. Let’s see what they do!” And then it happened. We seem to be living within a kind of adolescent rebellion on the part of the controllers of the video game we’re trapped in, who are doing this for their strange idea of fun.
> 
> The thesis that we are in a simulation is, as people who track such things know—my own college-age son has explained it to me—far from a joke, or a mere conceit. The argument, actually debated at length at the American Museum of Natural History just last year, is that the odds are overwhelming that ours is a simulated universe. The argument is elegant. Since the advance of intelligence seems like the one constant among living things—and since living things are far likelier than not to be spread around the universe—then one of the things that smart living things will do is make simulations of other universes in which to run experiments. (We’re not all that smart, and we’re already starting to do it, modelling large interacting economies and populations on our own, presumably “primitive” computers.)
> close dialog
> To get more of the latest
> stories from The New Yorker,
> sign up for our newsletter.
> 
> Enter your e-mail address.
> Get access.
> 
> 
> Since there will be only one “real” universe, and countless simulated ones, the odds that we are living in one of the simulations instead of the one actual reality are overwhelming. If intelligent life exists, then we are surely likely to be living in one of its Matrices. (Or Matrixes, depending on how you grammatize it.) As Clara Moskowitz, writing in Scientific American, no less, explains succinctly, “A popular argument for the simulation hypothesis came from University of Oxford philosopher Nick Bostrum in 2003, when he suggested that members of an advanced civilization with enormous computing power might decide to run simulations of their ancestors. They would probably have the ability to run many, many such simulations, to the point where the vast majority of minds would actually be artificial ones within such simulations, rather than the original ancestral minds. So simple statistics suggest it is much more likely that we are among the simulated minds.”
> 
> The implicit dread logic is plain. If we are among the simulated minds, then we exist in order to be stimulated minds: we exist in order for the controllers to run experiments. Until recently, our simulation, the Matrix within which we were unknowingly imprisoned, seemed in reasonably sound hands. Terrible things did happen as the cold-blooded, unemotional machines that ran it experimented with the effects of traumatic events—wars, plagues, “Gilligan’s Island”—on hyper-emotionalized programs such as us. And yet the basic logic of the enfolding program seemed sound. Things pinned down did not suddenly drift toward the ceiling; cats did not go to Westminster; Donald Trump did not get elected President; the movie that won Best Picture was the movie that won Best Picture. Now everything has gone haywire, and anything can happen.
> 
> Whether we are at the mercy of an omniscient adolescent prankster or suddenly the subjects of a more harrowing experiment than any we have been subject to before (is our alien overlords’ funding threatened, thus forcing them to “show results” to the grant-giving institution that doubtless oversees all the simulations?), we can now expect nothing remotely normal to take place for a long time to come. They’re fiddling with our knobs, and nobody knows the end.
> 
> Or perhaps, let us pray, it’s just that someone forgot to plug in an important part of the machine, and, when they spot the problem, they’ll plug us back in to the usual psychological circuits. Let’s hope for a sudden mysterious surge of energy, and then normalcy again. But don’t count on it. Expect the worst. Oh, wait. It’s already happened.


http://www.newyorker.com/culture/cultural-comment/did-the-oscars-just-prove-that-we-are-living-in-a-computer-simulation?mbid=social_twitter

This isn't satire. Think about that for a moment


----------



## CamillePunk

virus21 said:


> http://www.newyorker.com/culture/cultural-comment/did-the-oscars-just-prove-that-we-are-living-in-a-computer-simulation?mbid=social_twitter
> 
> This isn't satire. Think about that for a moment


I happen to agree that we are most likely living in a simulation, but the contention that something must be "going haywire" with the simulation is just the author trying to rationalize how he and the people he thought of as credible could've been so wrong about the election result. It's not their fault, you see, the simulation is just glitching. :lol

Comebacks happen in football. The Oscars can be explained with pure and simple human error. Donald Trump winning the election was foreseen by various people including Michael Moore (who is familiar with persuasion and the political pulse of those living in states such as Michigan and Wisconsin, states the Democrats completely took for granted) and Scott Adams (who is a persuasion expert and tracked the election through the filter of persuasion, making predictions with shocking accuracy all throughout the campaign). The author of this article (and most people in general) was just following and trusting in the wrong people. It happens.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836791436599230465


----------



## Oxidamus

MrMister said:


> I found Tucker to be rather bad in his discussion with Bill Nye. He was not up to his recent high standards.


I agree. Tucker was speeding Bill up for quick and concise answers to a question that requires complex and fairly lengthy answers. I'm not sure there is "proof" of our exact effect on climate change, which would be the issue with answering the question.

I assume that the best answer would've been an estimate, and that wouldn't satiate Tucker's question because it can't be definite (but the drastic effect is agreed upon by climate scientists).
So Bill was trying to explain how quickly things have happened since the 1700s.

Neither guy looked good trying to argue climate change in less than ten minutes when neither wouldn't stop interrupting the other. :mj4


----------



## Reaper

Oxi X.O. said:


> I agree. Tucker was speeding Bill up for quick and concise answers to a question that requires complex and fairly lengthy answers. I'm not sure there is "proof" of our exact effect on climate change, which would be the issue with answering the question.
> 
> I assume that the best answer would've been an estimate, and that wouldn't satiate Tucker's question because it can't be definite (but the drastic effect is agreed upon by climate scientists).
> So Bill was trying to explain how quickly things have happened since the 1700s.
> 
> Neither guy looked good trying to argue climate change in less than ten minutes when neither wouldn't stop interrupting the other. :mj4


Actually, the thing about settled science is that you don't need to have to give elaborate answers. Settled science is essentially the same as a Law with a clear-cut causality. It doesn't need long and elaborate answers because then it starts getting into the realm of hypotheses.

Settled science simply means "Does 2+2=4?" The answer is "yes". Settled Science is "Does cutting off a woman's breast if it has cancer in it an effective treatment?", the answer is yes as long as it's within a certain time frame where it hasn't spread to other parts of the body. That's settled science. If you can't answer simply questions and need extremely elaborate answers, then that's basically spouting hypothesis. The problem with climate science is that it's very much in the realm of hypothesis at this point, but the claims are that it's a definite conclusion.

The problem with people like Nye is that they're not even open to considering that there are other causes of the current climate shift and it's a multitude of factors and not just caused by humans. They haven't proven anything, but they claim that they have and are using their pulpits to pretend they're scientists when in fact they're just media personalities with no backgrounds in hard science themselves ... and they've created an army of other, similar non-educated individuals that simply spout off what they here. 

It's the cult of personality at its worst.


----------



## Oxidamus

RipNTear said:


> Actually, the thing about settled science is that you don't need to have to give elaborate answers. Settled science is essentially the same as a Law with a clear-cut causality. It doesn't need long and elaborate answers because then it starts getting into the realm of hypotheses.
> 
> Settled science simply means "Does 2+2=4?" The answer is "yes". Settled Science is "Does cutting off a woman's breast if it has cancer in it an effective treatment?", the answer is yes as long as it's within a certain time frame where it hasn't spread to other parts of the body. That's settled science. If you can't answer simply questions and need extremely elaborate answers, then that's basically spouting hypothesis. The problem with climate science is that it's very much in the realm of hypothesis at this point, but the claims are that it's a definite conclusion.
> 
> The problem with people like Nye is that they're not even open to considering that there are other causes of the current climate shift and it's a multitude of factors and not just caused by humans. They haven't proven anything, but they claim that they have and are using their pulpits to pretend they're scientists when in fact they're just media personalities with no backgrounds in hard science themselves ... and they've created an army of other, similar non-educated individuals that simply spout off what they here.
> 
> It's the cult of personality at its worst.


From what I saw, Bill said our effect on climate change is "settled science". Tucker asked the extent of which, and Bill didn't give an answer. To which I assume Bill understands how people like Tucker operate. If you don't have the answer to any of their questions, nothing you say is right.

I don't get your last paragraph, because Bill did not deny there are more factors than just humans. Tucker brought it up and he had no disagreement, he just stressed our part.

I don't understand the recent conservative uproar against climate change. I can understand not wanting to "fix it" right now because proposed changes are very expensive, but it's becoming more and more popular to be against all discussion of climate change. Why? What happened?


----------



## Reaper

Oxi X.O. said:


> From what I saw, Bill said our effect on climate change is "settled science". Tucker asked the extent of which, *and Bill didn't give an answer. *To which I assume Bill understands how people like Tucker operate. If you don't have the answer to any of their questions, nothing you say is right.


Or he didn't have an answer because there is no answer :mj

You're not quite there yet, but keep asking questions Ozi.

Edit: As for the last paragraph. Nye did say that 100% of it is caused by Humans so if he says there's other factors, then he's either contradicting himself, didn't have answers and was bullshitting or simply didn't understand the questions he was being asked because he's not used to being asked those questions. He's deep inside an echo chamber where one has never questioned the validity and simply accepted it on belief. 

We don't just randomly make claims and contradict ourselves when we're sure of something.


----------



## Oxidamus

RipNTear said:


> Or he didn't have an answer because there is no answer :mj
> 
> You're not quite there yet, but keep asking questions Ozi.


But I assume the answer is an estimate? Imagine answering someone like Tucker or people who watch his show with "some people believe our effect is 40%. Some believe it's 75%. All we can do is estimate right now, but most agree it is unnatural and very high".

People sitting on their recliner with a beer in hand will think "Dangnabbit, these science types ain't got a simple answer to what they do all day every day. How can't you be in agreement?! It clearly ain't real then!"
You have to be careful with the words you use when people who are slighted to disagree with you are watching. Surprising you don't realise that.




Yet he showed no adversity to when Tucker said "we know the climate changes naturally". Maybe he meant 100% of the unnatural increase is by humans? That up to a point it is the natural climate cycle, and past that point the only explanation is our effect?


----------



## Reaper

Oxi X.O. said:


> But I assume the answer is an estimate? Imagine answering someone like Tucker or people who watch his show with "some people believe our effect is 40%. Some believe it's 75%. All we can do is estimate right now, but most agree it is unnatural and very high".
> 
> People sitting on their recliner with a beer in hand will think "Dangnabbit, these science types ain't got a simple answer to what they do all day every day. How can't you be in agreement?! It clearly ain't real then!"
> You have to be careful with the words you use when people who are slighted to disagree with you are watching. Surprising you don't realise that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet he showed no adversity to when Tucker said "we know the climate changes naturally". Maybe he meant 100% of the unnatural increase is by humans? That up to a point it is the natural climate cycle, and past that point the only explanation is our effect?


If there's an estimate that's settled upon then give the estimates and give the sources because in settled science those estimates are agreed upon and conventional knowledge. 

But other than alarmist thinking why isn't actual knowledge of climate change conventional knowledge. It should be easy right? The beauty of science is actually in its simplicity not complexity.


----------



## Oxidamus

RipNTear said:


> If there's an estimate that's settled upon then give the estimates and give the sources because in settled science those estimates are agreed upon and conventional knowledge.
> 
> But other than alarmist thinking why isn't actual knowledge of climate change conventional knowledge. It should be easy right? The beauty of science is actually in its simplicity not complexity.


What? I have been saying that from my understanding there is no "settled estimate", are you reading or rushing to respond? :mj
I don't know anything about climate change. I'm trying to decipher this stupid "conversation" between Tucker and Bill.
If they are agreed upon, why is this discussion taking place?

What do you mean why isn't it conventual knowledge? Shit education systems that don't teach science, or can't teach science because of uneducated kids. Conservatism treating it as "not real" for decades. Liberalism teaching it as "not needing explaining because it's just real okay". I know I never learned about it. :serious:


----------



## Reaper

Oxi X.O. said:


> What? I have been saying that from my understanding there is no "settled estimate", are you reading or rushing to respond? :mj
> I don't know anything about climate change. I'm trying to decipher this stupid "conversation" between Tucker and Bill.
> 
> What do you mean why isn't it conventual knowledge? Shit education systems that don't teach science, or can't teach science because of uneducated kids. Conservatism treating it as "not real" for decades. Liberalism teaching it as "not needing explaining because it's just real okay". I know I never learned about it. :serious:


fpalm I'm talking about Bill Nye having actual facts and estimates to pass on to Tucker. Not asking you for them.

Conventional knowledge means agreed upon literature that's easily accessible for one and all. For example: How do you build a car? Here are 100 books sir. Such conventional knowledge with hard science does not exist for anthropomorphic climate change. 

BTW. There's almost no one that says that climate change isn't happening. It's a strawman.


----------



## Reaper




----------



## Goku

It's settled science because they want it to be. If a conclusion was reached of its own, you would know how you reached it.

Bill Nye has been a hack for years. I'm quite soured on all these celebrity scientists (nye, tyson, krauss are all shit). They're as dogmatic as the religious nutcases they united to fight.


----------



## Oxidamus

RipNTear said:


> fpalm I'm talking about Bill Nye having actual facts and estimates to pass on to Tucker. Not asking you for them.
> 
> Conventional knowledge means agreed upon literature that's easily accessible for one and all. For example: How do you build a car? Here are 100 books sir. Such conventional knowledge with hard science does not exist for anthropomorphic climate change.
> 
> BTW. There's almost no one that says that climate change isn't happening. It's a strawman.


Well like I said, you say an ESTIMATE on TV and people who are inclined to disagree (and don't know much about the topic) will think it's bullshit because it's "just an estimate".

I never said people don't now. I meant in the past it was treated as not real.



So let me get this straight then.

The annoyance is at Bill Nye for not responding to Tucker's question with a proper answer - which would be an estimate - which would then need to be explained as to why it is an estimate for the disagreeing layman, which Tucker would probably not allow since he can't help but interrupt people constantly unless they're making a fool of themselves?


----------



## Reaper

Oxi X.O. said:


> Well like I said, you say an ESTIMATE on TV and people who are inclined to disagree (and don't know much about the topic) will think it's bullshit because it's "just an estimate".
> 
> I never said people don't now. I meant in the past it was treated as not real.
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight then.
> 
> The annoyance is at Bill Nye for not responding to Tucker's question with a proper answer - which would be an estimate - which would then need to be explained as to why it is an estimate for the disagreeing layman, which Tucker would probably not allow since he can't help but interrupt people constantly unless they're making a fool of themselves?


What's wrong with saying that an estimate bullshit?


----------



## Oxidamus

RipNTear said:


> What's wrong with saying that an estimate bullshit?


You don't get time to discuss why or why not in a 10 minute segment with Tucker Carlson made specifically to point and laugh. :mj4


----------



## Reaper

Oxi X.O. said:


> You don't get time to discuss why or why not in a 10 minute segment with Tucker Carlson made specifically to point and laugh. :mj4


The amount of hard facts that can be spouted in 10 minutes is staggering. If Bill had facts. If those facts actually existed even in estimate form they would be incredibly easy to express and defend. The only fact here was that bill Nye had no facts.

Climate advocates haven't been able to make a case for anthropomorphic climate change and alarmism.


----------



## CamillePunk

You would expect someone who so confidently goes around speaking about how settled the science of climate change is to have prepared himself with some solid answers to obvious questions when going on a television program specifically to discuss climate change, rather than spouting some random trivia about grapes and pesticides and saying we should be in an ice age (which is horrible persuasion for your side of the debate, I'm merely a layman so an ice age sounds like a good thing to avoid to me), and then filling out the rest of your time with a random ass segue about White House leaks that makes you look like a political hack instead of a supposedly objective scientist/whatever Bill Nye is supposed to be.


----------



## Oxidamus

RipNTear said:


> The amount of hard facts that can be spouted in 10 minutes is staggering. If Bill had facts. If those facts actually existed even in estimate form they would be incredibly easy to express and defend. The only fact here was that bill Nye had no facts.
> 
> Climate advocates haven't been able to make a case for anthropomorphic climate change and alarmism.


Ten minutes? You mean about three, when you actually manage to get your point across over the constant intuckruptions. I don't even really care about climate change here. I just think you guys are biased towards Tucker, the dude never lets anyone fucking talk. It's a good segment when he just reveals loopholes in dumb liberal social science and lets them embarrass themselves on national TV but it's not the place, nor is he the person, to have a deep discussion about anything. The show is what it is.

_#truthbomb #redpill_ - Everything has to be quick Ben Shapiro style bomb drops of TRUTH and FACT. If it isn't fast, it doesn't matter.


Also Bill closed the last 30 seconds with that dumb political statement. It didn't take much time at all. Surprise surprise though, Tucker let him speak without interruption, probably because it was more embarrassing than it was an actual discussion.


----------



## CamillePunk

Oxi X.O. said:


> From what I saw, Bill said our effect on climate change is "settled science". Tucker asked the extent of which, and Bill didn't give an answer. To which I assume Bill understands how people like Tucker operate. If you don't have the answer to any of their questions, nothing you say is right.
> 
> I don't get your last paragraph, because Bill did not deny there are more factors than just humans. Tucker brought it up and he had no disagreement, he just stressed our part.
> 
> I don't understand the recent conservative uproar against climate change. I can understand not wanting to "fix it" right now because proposed changes are very expensive, but it's becoming more and more popular to be against all discussion of climate change. Why? What happened?


Pretty sure the ones calling the other side of the debate "deniers" are the ones against all discussion of climate change as anything but irrefutable truth. :lol

I don't know why people are pretending that Bill Nye wasn't interrupting a bunch as well (he was), and he also dishonestly re-framed Tucker's question about when the ice age was supposed to happen that supposedly didn't because of us, in order to make Tucker look like he didn't understand the linear flow of time.


----------



## Oxidamus

CamillePunk said:


> I don't know why people are pretending that Bill Nye wasn't interrupting a bunch as well (he was)


Because Tucker asked the questions, that's how it goes. :draper2


----------



## Reaper

Oxi X.O. said:


> Because Tucker asked the questions, that's how it goes. :draper2


I don't know how many segments of Tucker you've seen, but the guy will let someone talk even when they have valid points and acknowledge them if they're valid. 

Something like settled science as I've already tried to point out to you is supposed to have irrefutable fact to support it.


----------



## Miss Sally

We need more fudged climate data numbers.


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21




----------



## Stephen90

I heard Laci Green quit YouTube.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

virus21 said:


>


What I always find detestable about stuff like this is in the same breath they'll say "We don't expect these refugees to assimilate at all in language or culture" and then go right into saying "We can find a middle ground." It's as if ppl don't know what a middle ground is when they say it :serious:


----------



## Kabraxal

I don't understand why anyone takes Bill Nye seriously anymore... or most of the TV scientists. He's been insufferable for a while now.


----------



## Goku

Kabraxal said:


> I don't understand why anyone takes Bill Nye seriously anymore... or most of the TV scientists. He's been insufferable for a while now.


when i first heard what they had to say (dawkins, tyson, less so nye but same point nonetheless), it was interesting if lacking in original thought somewhat, but who knows, it's only the first time I'm hearing them express it. But the more you listen to them, the more you realize they have a very limited knowledge bubble (or at least expression bubble). They read more like politicians or pro debaters, running through the same talking points over and over.

I assume they're taken seriously either by new listener or people who share their biases but don't know why. I do share some of their biases too (especially wrt god and religion) but have felt disengaged with their rhetoric for a long time. And it is rhetoric. Nearly all their arguments are appeal to authority.


----------



## Reaper

^I've gone through a similar what I like to call catharsis when it comes to media science men. From 2012-2014 (during my newly discovered atheist phase), I was soaking up everything they had to say. I had seen almost every documentary they made, listened to most of their lectures and then slowly around 2014 I started noticing that a lot of what they were saying was repetitive and just the same old talking points too. 

Then the Nye and Ham debate happened and I wondered why that even took place. I was also already starting to get skeptical about Dawkins' elitist position that he wouldn't even discuss the potential existence of god with anyone ... While I thought that Ham was a tool for his creationist ideas, I started seeing more and more of Dawkins' inability to argue his position without resorting to a lot of logical fallacies, non-sequesters and mostly ad hominems. 

So I moved on to NDT. While he's cool, he didn't have anything remotely intelligent to say about anything that wasn't his subject. Outside his subject, he started sounding more and more like Jaden Smith as time went on. So he ended up in the scrap heap as well. 

Eventually, my main redpilling was started by Karen Straughan in 2014. One of the original MRA's and an incredibly learned person. I'd call her the Stefan Molyneaux of anti-feminism given her knowledge. In fact, sometimes I think she makes even more succinct arguments. Of course, that's when the entire SJW rhetoric started falling apart. 

Anyways, long story short, there's a lot we think we know as a result of listening to authorities, but ultimately at some point we limit our knowledge to the knowledge of someone else. In order to get past that person, we need to find out what that person also doesn't know.


----------



## virus21

> When people publicly rage about perceived injustices that don't affect them personally, we tend to assume this expression is rooted in altruism—a "disinterested and selfless concern for the well-being of others." But new research suggests that professing such third-party concern—what social scientists refer to as "moral outrage"—is often a function of self-interest, wielded to assuage feelings of personal culpability for societal harms or reinforce (to the self and others) one's own status as a Very Good Person.
> 
> Outrage expressed "on behalf of the victim of [a perceived] moral violation" is often thought of as "a prosocial emotion" rooted in "a desire to restore justice by fighting on behalf of the victimized," explain Bowdoin psychology professor Zachary Rothschild and University of Southern Mississippi psychology professor Lucas A. Keefer in the latest edition of Motivation and Emotion. Yet this conventional construction—moral outrage as the purview of the especially righteous—is "called into question" by research on guilt, they say.
> 
> Feelings of guilt are a direct threat to one's sense that they are a moral person and, accordingly, research on guilt ﬁnds that this emotion elicits strategies aimed at alleviating guilt that do not always involve undoing one's actions. Furthermore, research shows that individuals respond to reminders of their group's moral culpability with feelings of outrage at third-party harm-doing. These findings suggest that feelings of moral outrage, long thought to be grounded solely in concerns with maintaining justice, may sometimes reflect efforts to maintain a moral identity.
> 
> To test this guilt-to-outrage-to-moral-reaffirmation premise, Rothschild and Keefer conducted five separate studies assessing the relationships between anger, empathy, identity, individual and collective guilt, self perception, and the expression of moral outrage.
> 
> For each study, a new group of respondents (solicited through Amazon's Mechanical Turk program) were presented with a fabricated news article about either labor exploitation in developing countries or climate change. For studies using the climate-change article, half of participants read that the biggest driver of man-made climate change was American consumers, while the others read that Chinese consumers were most to blame. With the labor exploitation article, participants in one study were primed to think about small ways in which they might be contributing to child labor, labor trafficking, and poor working conditions in "sweatshops"; in another, they learned about poor conditions in factories making Apple products and the company's failure to stop this. After exposure to their respective articles, study participants were given a series of short surveys and exercises to assess their levels of things like personal guilt, collective guilt, anger at third parties ("multinational corporations," "international oil companies") involved in the environmental destruction/labor exploitation, desire to see someone punished, and belief in personal moral standing, as well as baseline beliefs about the topics in question and positive or negative affect. Here's the gist of Rothschild and Keefer's findings:
> 
> Triggering feelings of personal culpability for a problem increases moral outrage at a third-party target. For instance, respondents who read that Americans are the biggest consumer drivers of climate change "reported significantly higher levels of outrage at the environmental destruction" caused by "multinational oil corporations" than did the respondents who read that Chinese consumers were most to blame.
> The more guilt over one's own potential complicity, the more desire "to punish a third-party through increased moral outrage at that target." For instance, participants in study one read about sweatshop labor exploitation, rated their own identification with common consumer practices that allegedly contribute, then rated their level of anger at "international corporations" who perpetuate the exploitative system and desire to punish these entities. The results showed that increased guilt "predicted increased punitiveness toward a third-party harm-doer due to increased moral outrage at the target."
> Having the opportunity to express outrage at a third-party decreased guilt in people threatened through "ingroup immorality." Study participants who read that Americans were the biggest drivers of man-made climate change showed significantly higher guilt scores than those who read the blame-China article when they weren't given an opportunity to express anger at or assign blame to a third-party. However, having this opportunity to rage against hypothetical corporations led respondents who read the blame-America story to express significantly lower levels of guilt than the China group. Respondents who read that Chinese consumers were to blame had similar guilt levels regardless of whether they had the opportunity to express moral outrage.
> "The opportunity to express moral outrage at corporate harm-doers" inflated participants perception of personal morality. Asked to rate their own moral character after reading the article blaming Americans for climate change, respondents saw themselves as having "significantly lower personal moral character" than those who read the blame-China article—that is, when they weren't given an out in the form of third-party blame. Respondents in the America-shaming group wound up with similar levels of moral pride as the China control group when they were first asked to rate the level of blame deserved by various corporate actors and their personal level of anger at these groups. In both this and a similar study using the labor-exploitation article, "the opportunity to express moral outrage at corporate harm-doing (vs. not) led to significantly higher personal moral character ratings," the authors found.
> Guilt-induced moral outrage was lessened when people could assert their goodness through alternative means, "even in an unrelated context." Study five used the labor exploitation article, asked all participants questions to assess their level of "collective guilt" (i.e., "feelings of guilt for the harm caused by one's own group") about the situation, then gave them an article about horrific conditions at Apple product factories. After that, a control group was given a neutral exercise, while others were asked to briefly describe what made them a good and decent person; both exercises were followed by an assessment of empathy and moral outrage. The researchers found that for those with high collective-guilt levels, having the chance to assert their moral goodness first led to less moral outrage at corporations. But when the high-collective-guilt folks were given the neutral exercise and couldn't assert they were good people, they wound up with more moral outrage at third parties. Meanwhile, for those low in collective guilt, affirming their own moral goodness first led to marginally more moral outrage at corporations.
> These findings held true even accounting for things such as respondents political ideology, general affect, and background feelings about the issues.
> 
> Ultimately, the results of Rothschild and Keefer's five studies were "consistent with recent research showing that outgroup-directed moral outrage can be elicited in response to perceived threats to the ingroup's moral status," write the authors. The findings also suggest that "outrage driven by moral identity concerns serves to compensate for the threat of personal or collective immorality" and the cognitive dissonance that it might elicit, and expose a "link between guilt and self-serving expressions of outrage that reflect a kind of 'moral hypocrisy,' or at least a non-moral form of anger with a moral facade."


http://reason.com/blog/2017/03/01/moral-outrage-is-self-serving


----------



## deepelemblues

^ Seeking status is a game of pure Darwinism and everybody plays it and most of them play with all the ruthless cunning they can


----------



## virus21




----------



## Goku

interesting perspective.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Stinger Fan

> *Georgetown University students are outraged that a Muslim woman was allowed to deliver a speech criticizing Sharia law Tuesday, calling it “Islamophobic” and “hate speech.”*
> 
> Nonie Darwish, who grew up in Egypt as a Muslim and later fled for the U.S. and Christianity, was invited to speak to the Georgetown University College Republicans (GUCR) group about her latest book, Wholly Different: Why I Chose Biblical Values Over Islamic Values, at an event co-sponsored by the Clare Booth Luce Policy Institute.
> 
> Some students, however, denounced the invitation of the “Islamophobic” Darwish, expressing displeasure through an op-ed in the school newspaper, alternative events being organized to coincide with the lecture, and even the resignation of one member of the CR executive board.
> 
> Yes, the craziest part of the story, even the College Republican president Javon Price decided to get some of the politically correct action.
> 
> -Javon Price wrote in a Facebook post that he was resigning from the board because he feels there is a “clear distinction between free speech and hate speech” that is being ignored by the invitation of Darwish.
> 
> “I for one, reject and condemn any organization that hides behind the righteous principles of free speech,” Price declared. “I implore the College Republicans to cancel this event. If not, we not only choose to ignore the voices of our fellow Hoyas, but to maliciously offend them and their beliefs.”-


http://www.conservativenews.com/art...m_content=062316-news&utm_campaign=benshapiro

:Rollins

You can't make this stuff up


----------



## Reaper

Yeah, ex-muslims and muslim reformists are the new pariahs because ya know, oppressing the oppressed is progressive. Always has been.


----------



## Oxidamus

In response to me saying that feminism is the authority in gender related discussion in our society, and that feminists would be very angry if a group of men were on a panel show to discuss women's rights, even if they were serious, but men's rights activists would be happy if six women talked about men's rights seriously, because men's rights are never spoken about in the mainstream:



some dude said:


> That's because, I think you'll find Aidan, that women have more interest in men's issues than men do. Men are too preoccupied with being "men" to care about other men. Feminists have brought attention to issues like male suicide and domestic victims. Makes no sense to attack your greatest ally like that.
> And reproductive rights (or lack thereof) is anti woman - how isn't it when it denies them their autonomy, but nice deflection. The wage gap is also documented, I'd suggest looking at the ABS' statistics on this matter. And in relation to women's sports, they're nowhere near as televised as men's. Only this year did we finally have a women's AFL division. It's easy to dismiss representation when you see yourself represented everywhere you look. You should take your own advice and listen to the other side, your comments read like a script from Thunderf00t's videos. Stop seeing things in 2D and dig a little deeper, see that third dimension and understand why things are the way they are rather than just accepting it and saying "it's not sexist/racist/whatever" because "that's how it is". You should apply your passion for men's issues to issues that also affect other people.


FYI AFL is Australian football and last year they debuted a women's league.

Somehow people still misrepresent abortion and reproductive rights as some kind of anti-women thing when the entire argument is about morals and ethics and sometimes religious beliefs.

Talk about reproductive rights but don't worry about genital mutilation. :kobe

The "wage gap" is documented, but ignore the context! And what do you mean it's actually an "earnings gap"?!?! :kobe

Ugh it's so sexist that men's football is a thousand times more popular than women's football. They should get equal pay even though it's impossible. :kobe


I fucking HATE HATE HATE likes and upvote systems. Facebook, Twitter, etc wouldn't be anywhere near as much as selective echo chambers if someone saying something didn't see they got more likes or faves than the person they're arguing with. This populist train of thought needs to be completely eradicated.


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21

> On Thursday, hundreds of students at Middlebury College shouted down political scientist Charles Murray, forcing him to deliver his remarks in a private room via a live web stream.
> 
> While he delivered his remarks, student troublemakers pulled the building’s fire alarm multiple times. Shouting could be heard in the background throughout the live-streamed lecture and subsequent conversation with Political Science Professor Allison Stanger.
> 
> When Stanger and Murray left the building, things turned violent, the Addison County Independent reports:
> 
> As Stanger, Murray and a college administrator left McCullough Student Center last evening following the event, they were “physically and violently confronted by a group of protestors,” according to Bill Burger, the college’s vice president for communications and marketing.
> 
> Burger said college public safety officers managed to get Stanger and Murray into the administrator’s car.
> 
> “The protestors then violently set upon the car, rocking it, pounding on it, jumping on and try to prevent it from leaving campus,” he said. “At one point a large traffic sign was thrown in front of the car. Public Safety officers were able, finally, to clear the way to allow the vehicle to leave campus.
> 
> “During this confrontation outside McCullough, one of the demonstrators pulled Prof. Stanger’s hair and twisted her neck,” Burger continued. “She was attended to at Porter Hospital later and (on Friday) is wearing a neck brace.”
> 
> On Tuesday, we wrote about the brewing storm at Middlebury, commending administrators and faculty for supporting Murray’s visit in the fact of tremendous pressure. We’ve come to be pretty pessimistic about campus discourse, but this is a far worse outcome than we anticipated. Students responsible for physical violence should be punished with suspension, expulsion, and the worst offenders should be charged in court.
> 
> Middlebury administrators and others are trying to frame this as simply about respect for free speech and open discourse. But this is about more than the narrow issue of free speech. Academics and administrators need to take a hard look at the ideology many of them have been directly and passively incubating on campuses.
> 
> Before Murray’s lecture, over 500 alumni signed a letter which claimed that Murray’s visit sends “a message to every woman, every person of color, every first-generation student, every poor and working-class person, every disabled person, and every queer person that not only their acceptance to and presence at Middlebury, but also their safety, their agency, their humanity, and even their very right to exist are all up for ‘debate.'” The letter closes by asserting that Murray’s presence on campus “directly endangers members of the community.”
> 
> If Murray genuinely were directly endangering the Middlebury community and threatening the “existence” of its members, he probably shouldn’t be allowed anywhere near the State of Vermont. But, of course, Murray isn’t actually the kind of threat these students imagine. As their letter makes clear, and echoing what Middlebury Sociology Professor Michael Sheridan freely admitted to a reporter the other day, few if any of the protestors have ever read Murray’s books. If they had, they would know that he’s been grossly mischaracterized. In The Bell Curve, Murray and his coauthor clearly stated that environmental factors are at play—i.e. that socioeconomic and other pressures have some effect on IQ and thus on later success. And Coming Apart, the relatively uncontroversial and well-reviewed book Murray was invited to Middlebury to speak about, doesn’t talk about race at all. Meanwhile, the idea that Murray is anti-queer is especially odd: Murray was publicly pushing Republicans to support marriage equality before Hillary Clinton had flip-flopped on the issue.
> 
> If students (and especially professors, who really ought to know better) want to criticize an author, they should read what he’s written first. That so many clearly did not speaks to the deteriorating academic rigor of colleges today. If college students are not internalizing the need to engage primary sources, what exactly are they learning in their undergraduate years?
> 
> The ideology that has taken hold of academia is intellectually lazy and thus leads to sloppy, emotion-driven conclusions. Murray may be deeply unsettling and even terrifying to some. We’ll take students at their word about such subjective matters. But, objectively, a Charles Murray lecture does not pose a literal threat to anyone’s existence. That is lunacy.
> 
> It’s also genuinely scary; it’s this line of thought that led some hot-headed protestors to justify physically assaulting Murray and Stanger. This is why it won’t be enough for professors and administrators merely to defend open discourse in vague, principled terms. They need to engage students (and clueless, supportive faculty) in a debate about deeper substance.
> 
> There are many ironies contained in this story. Protestors shouting fire falsely (with the help of the alarm) in a crowded building is one of them. Another is that an effort to silence Murray has resulted in raising his profile and basically guaranteeing that many thousands more people will now watch his lecture and perhaps even buy his books. But the greatest irony of the whole mess is that the people who said Charles Murray was directly threatening their safety ended up participating in a demonstration that resulted in the physical assault of two distinguished scholars, one of whom went to the emergency room.
> 
> And the students are the ones who say they need a safe space?
> 
> Posted: Yesterday at 2:53 PM


http://www.the-american-interest.com/2017/03/03/college-protestors-send-professor-to-the-er/

At this point, this is terrorism, pure and simple. #defundthesecolleges

Also, I felt that this was relevant 

https://www.britannica.com/event/Cultural-Revolution


----------



## Reaper

No smiley exists to express my reaction to this.


----------



## 777

Strikes me as extremely odd that people are so emotionally distraught as to engage in violence while harboring absolutely zero actual knowledge about actual history, culture or context or ever having read or listened to the actual arguments of their supposed political enemies.


----------



## Reaper

I really like this guy.


----------



## Miss Sally

RipNTear said:


> No smiley exists to express my reaction to this.


Can't wait til they're banned from movies since Disney is so eager to appease these types of people.

It's bizarre because anyone can be a Stormtrooper.. last movie had a black one and the clones were all based off the DNA of a Hispanic looking man. :laugh:


----------



## Pratchett

virus21 said:


> http://www.the-american-interest.com/2017/03/03/college-protestors-send-professor-to-the-er/
> 
> At this point, this is terrorism, pure and simple. #defundthesecolleges
> 
> Also, I felt that this was relevant
> 
> https://www.britannica.com/event/Cultural-Revolution


You reap what you sow.

Relevant watching material:


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

virus21 said:


> http://www.the-american-interest.com/2017/03/03/college-protestors-send-professor-to-the-er/
> 
> At this point, this is terrorism, pure and simple. #defundthesecolleges
> 
> Also, I felt that this was relevant
> 
> https://www.britannica.com/event/Cultural-Revolution


Relevant? It's absolutely accurate. This is exactly what is happening as we speak.



> The movement quickly escalated; many elderly people and intellectuals not only were verbally attacked but were physically abused. Many died. The Red Guards splintered into zealous rival factions, each purporting to be the true representative of Maoist thought. Mao’s own personality cult, encouraged so as to provide momentum to the movement, assumed religious proportions. The resulting anarchy, terror, and paralysis completely disrupted the urban economy. Industrial production for 1968 dipped 12 percent below that of 1966.


If progressives find a cult of personality, potentially Obama, then things can and will get really bad, really quickly.

It all goes back to my common belief that progressives are exactly what they say they're fighting against. They claim they're fighting fascists while employing fascist tactics, making them the actual fascists. As they continue to lose ground, through their mental instability, they will look for more violent ways to push their agenda. Scott Adams mentioned this in one of his blogs. Something about the possibility that they will make Trump into the Hitler they've been wanting, after he has the National Guard put a stop to them, which would happen if they went ultra-violent. They'll cry Hitler, while all along it's them who are bringing the chaos. 



> During the earliest part of the Red Guard phase, key Politburo leaders were removed from power—most notably President Liu Shaoqi, Mao’s designated successor until that time, and Party General Secretary Deng Xiaoping. In January 1967 the movement began to produce the actual overthrow of provincial party committees and the first attempts to construct new political bodies to replace them. In February 1967 many remaining top party leaders called for a halt to the Cultural Revolution, but Mao and his more radical partisans prevailed, and the movement escalated yet again. Indeed, by the summer of 1967, disorder was widespread; large armed clashes between factions of Red Guards were occurring throughout urban China.


This is exactly what they are hoping for. It started with Flynn, it moved to Sessions, now Pence, and later it'll be Kushner. Eventually it'll go to Trump. Their only problem is that as each "fake" story comes out less and less people believe them. As they continue to keep running into brick walls, the wall will crumble, and then they'll start hurling bricks at people. Really, what it comes down to is this. In order for this to be stopped, Trump and his staff need to find the smoking gun against the progressives. It's a race to see which side can find the damning evidence first. Dems are desperately searching for some kind of connection between Russia and Trump, but my guess is they'll never find it because it doesn't exist. In the meantime Reps should be desperately searching for some kind of connection between Obama and all of the leaked intel. Trump and his staff need to squash this over-reaching of conclusions by Dems and the only way to do that is to prove a coordinated effort on the Dems part to spread misinformation in order to create instability in the country. My confirmation bias and cognitive dissonance leads me to believe that such evidence exits, so take what I say with a grain of salt.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Miss Sally said:


> Can't wait til they're banned from movies since Disney is so eager to appease these types of people.
> 
> It's bizarre because anyone can be a Stormtrooper.. last movie had a black one and the clones were all based off the DNA of a Hispanic looking man. :laugh:


None of that matters because .... literally Hitler


----------



## deepelemblues

Stormtrooper helmet design both in the original trilogy and the new series is also vaguely reminiscent of Japanese samurai facemasks. 

And then you got Darth Vader and Kylo Ren, both white guys, in black samurai facemask helmet things. That fat fascist FUCK George Lucas even ADMITTED that Vader's helmet was based on samurai designs. 

CULTURAL APPROPRIATIONISTISM

BLACKFACE

REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE SO MUCH

:triggered


----------



## 777

Melissa Harris Perry did a rant about Star Wars being racist a couple years ago.


----------



## CamillePunk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838096352647213057
Everything is racism, even the direct opposite of racism.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

Me:


> LOL, you're funny. It is the PC culture that insists that we label them. If we call them a person then that means we don't see color and if we don't see color then, well, we're racist.





birthday_massacre said:


> WTF are you talking about. The amount of ignorance on this board is outstanding. No one calls anyone who does not see color and judges everyone equally not based on their skin color a racist.


:heston


----------



## 2 Ton 21

RipNTear said:


> No smiley exists to express my reaction to this.


----------



## Miss Sally

CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838096352647213057
> Everything is racism, even the direct opposite of racism.


Wasn't the whole point of the anti-racist campaign was to get everyone to see how alike we are regardless of skin tone so we can see we're all just human?

Now that colorblindness was working, people were looking past race and to the person themselves over their color it's suddenly a problem?

Now we must recognize differences but oh no! You cannot mention those differences ever but you have to recognize them! 

You must walk on eggshells at all times, you must not see people as the same but all different but you must treat everyone in different ways!

Sometimes I think that these people like problems, that they want there to be rampant racism so they can preach to you about how you're bad one way or the other.

I call this ideological munchausen's disease. Anytime it starts to get a little better they either lie or cause things to get worse in order to try to "cure" us. It will never be enough for these people who are mentally ill and always want there to be problems only they can see. Once this is recognized people can actually move on and try to stop placating these people.


----------



## Pratchett

Miss Sally said:


> Wasn't the whole point of the anti-racist campaign was to get everyone to see how alike we are regardless of skin tone so we can see we're all just human?
> 
> Now that colorblindness was working, people were looking past race and to the person themselves over their color it's suddenly a problem?
> 
> Now we must recognize differences but oh no! You cannot mention those differences ever but you have to recognize them!
> 
> You must walk on eggshells at all times, you must not see people as the same but all different but you must treat everyone in different ways!
> 
> Sometimes I think that these people like problems, that they want there to be rampant racism so they can preach to you about how you're bad one way or the other.
> 
> I call this ideological munchausen's disease. Anytime it starts to get a little better they either lie or cause things to get worse in order to try to "cure" us. It will never be enough for these people who are mentally ill and always want there to be problems only they can see. Once this is recognized people can actually move on and try to stop placating these people.


I would actually go a little farther and postulate that there are individuals in positions of power who foster and encourage this type of racial divisiveness because it benefits them politically and socially. As long as we are busy fighting amongst ourselves over our differences, we cannot come together and unite against those in power who use us (and our differences) to remain in power over us.

But I am just some conspiracy theorizing lunatic on the internet, aren't I? :mj


----------



## DOPA

http://www.dailywire.com/news/13909..._content=062316-news&utm_campaign=benshapiro#



> *Leslie Jones Says She Wants to 'Punch' White Women Who Say 'Black Lives Matter'*
> 
> You're damned if you do, and damned if you don't.
> 
> Saturday Night Live's Leslie Jones performed her most recent stand-up routine Thursday at the Carolines on Broadway, and it included a line some might find slightly racist:
> 
> "If I see another 45-year-old white woman from Williamsburg saying ‘black lives matter,’ I’m going to punch you in the mouth...Stop doing that."
> 
> Jones is a funny woman, and prior stand-up is indicative of that--but this is something else. The context is unclear, but the message is one that increasingly pervades progressive culture. One cannot speak about an issue if one isn't the correct gender, race, ethnicity, or other minority. It's a peculiar form of self-segregation.
> 
> Quartz recently ran an article by Renee Sylvestre-Williams, titled: "Why I refuse to watch 'Moonlight,' or any other film about race, with white people." In the piece, Sylvestre-Williams writes that she's tired of being the "token interpreter" for minority issues:
> 
> I’d rather have conversations with other people of color. Such conversations are deeper, richer, and often more meaningful because there’s no need to be a token interpreter. And with the Oscars coming up this weekend, I’ve been thinking about this idea a lot.
> 
> Sylvestre-Williams goes on to note that it's not her job to explain minority issues to white people:
> 
> ...white people seem to get something emotionally satisfying out of being shocked by movies about the non-white experience...it’s not my job to enlighten my white friends about what the films’ underlying themes actually are.
> 
> This attitude has been developing over the last several years. Leslie Jones complains about wealthy white women saying "black lives matter." A minority filmgoer doesn't want to engage in racial discussions with white people anymore. On college campuses, minorities have even demanded "blacks only" safe spaces.
> 
> This disposition is being cultivated by the Left because it keeps minorities in a victim box. Instead of decrying self-segregational behavior as unhealthy, progressives encourage it, because by keeping people down, and claiming that institutional racism pervades society, one creates a weary group of individuals. Such a group is then predisposed to gravitate toward the political party that promises them relief and protection--even if what that party is offering is simply more of what isn't working.
> 
> Self-segregation isn't the solution to racism; it's regressive, and ultimately harmful to society as a whole.


Leslie Jones at it again :lmao.

For those who want a comprehensive study into moral outrage and virtue signalling (@RipNTear; am looking at you  ), I found this:

http://reason.com/blog/2017/03/01/moral-outrage-is-self-serving



> *Moral Outrage Is Self-Serving, Say Psychologists*
> Perpetually raging about the world's injustices? You're probably overcompensating
> 
> When people publicly rage about perceived injustices that don't affect them personally, we tend to assume this expression is rooted in altruism—a "disinterested and selfless concern for the well-being of others." But new research suggests that professing such third-party concern—what social scientists refer to as "moral outrage"—is often a function of self-interest, wielded to assuage feelings of personal culpability for societal harms or reinforce (to the self and others) one's own status as a Very Good Person.
> 
> Outrage expressed "on behalf of the victim of [a perceived] moral violation" is often thought of as "a prosocial emotion" rooted in "a desire to restore justice by fighting on behalf of the victimized," explain Bowdoin psychology professor Zachary Rothschild and University of Southern Mississippi psychology professor Lucas A. Keefer in the latest edition of Motivation and Emotion. Yet this conventional construction—moral outrage as the purview of the especially righteous—is "called into question" by research on guilt, they say.
> 
> Feelings of guilt are a direct threat to one's sense that they are a moral person and, accordingly, research on guilt ﬁnds that this emotion elicits strategies aimed at alleviating guilt that do not always involve undoing one's actions. Furthermore, research shows that individuals respond to reminders of their group's moral culpability with feelings of outrage at third-party harm-doing. These findings suggest that feelings of moral outrage, long thought to be grounded solely in concerns with maintaining justice, may sometimes reflect efforts to maintain a moral identity.
> 
> To test this guilt-to-outrage-to-moral-reaffirmation premise, Rothschild and Keefer conducted five separate studies assessing the relationships between anger, empathy, identity, individual and collective guilt, self perception, and the expression of moral outrage.
> 
> For each study, a new group of respondents (solicited through Amazon's Mechanical Turk program) were presented with a fabricated news article about either labor exploitation in developing countries or climate change. For studies using the climate-change article, half of participants read that the biggest driver of man-made climate change was American consumers, while the others read that Chinese consumers were most to blame. With the labor exploitation article, participants in one study were primed to think about small ways in which they might be contributing to child labor, labor trafficking, and poor working conditions in "sweatshops"; in another, they learned about poor conditions in factories making Apple products and the company's failure to stop this. After exposure to their respective articles, study participants were given a series of short surveys and exercises to assess their levels of things like personal guilt, collective guilt, anger at third parties ("multinational corporations," "international oil companies") involved in the environmental destruction/labor exploitation, desire to see someone punished, and belief in personal moral standing, as well as baseline beliefs about the topics in question and positive or negative affect. Here's the gist of Rothschild and Keefer's findings:
> 
> 1) Triggering feelings of personal culpability for a problem increases moral outrage at a third-party target. For instance, respondents who read that Americans are the biggest consumer drivers of climate change "reported significantly higher levels of outrage at the environmental destruction" caused by "multinational oil corporations" than did the respondents who read that Chinese consumers were most to blame.
> 
> 2) The more guilt over one's own potential complicity, the more desire "to punish a third-party through increased moral outrage at that target." For instance, participants in study one read about sweatshop labor exploitation, rated their own identification with common consumer practices that allegedly contribute, then rated their level of anger at "international corporations" who perpetuate the exploitative system and desire to punish these entities. The results showed that increased guilt "predicted increased punitiveness toward a third-party harm-doer due to increased moral outrage at the target."
> 
> 3) Having the opportunity to express outrage at a third-party decreased guilt in people threatened through "ingroup immorality." Study participants who read that Americans were the biggest drivers of man-made climate change showed significantly higher guilt scores than those who read the blame-China article when they weren't given an opportunity to express anger at or assign blame to a third-party. However, having this opportunity to rage against hypothetical corporations led respondents who read the blame-America story to express significantly lower levels of guilt than the China group. Respondents who read that Chinese consumers were to blame had similar guilt levels regardless of whether they had the opportunity to express moral outrage.
> 
> 4) "The opportunity to express moral outrage at corporate harm-doers" inflated participants perception of personal morality. Asked to rate their own moral character after reading the article blaming Americans for climate change, respondents saw themselves as having "significantly lower personal moral character" than those who read the blame-China article—that is, when they weren't given an out in the form of third-party blame. Respondents in the America-shaming group wound up with similar levels of moral pride as the China control group when they were first asked to rate the level of blame deserved by various corporate actors and their personal level of anger at these groups. In both this and a similar study using the labor-exploitation article, "the opportunity to express moral outrage at corporate harm-doing (vs. not) led to significantly higher personal moral character ratings," the authors found.
> 
> 5) Guilt-induced moral outrage was lessened when people could assert their goodness through alternative means, "even in an unrelated context." Study five used the labor exploitation article, asked all participants questions to assess their level of "collective guilt" (i.e., "feelings of guilt for the harm caused by one's own group") about the situation, then gave them an article about horrific conditions at Apple product factories. After that, a control group was given a neutral exercise, while others were asked to briefly describe what made them a good and decent person; both exercises were followed by an assessment of empathy and moral outrage. The researchers found that for those with high collective-guilt levels, having the chance to assert their moral goodness first led to less moral outrage at corporations. But when the high-collective-guilt folks were given the neutral exercise and couldn't assert they were good people, they wound up with more moral outrage at third parties. Meanwhile, for those low in collective guilt, affirming their own moral goodness first led to marginally more moral outrage at corporations.
> 
> These findings held true even accounting for things such as respondents political ideology, general affect, and background feelings about the issues.
> 
> Ultimately, the results of Rothschild and Keefer's five studies were "consistent with recent research showing that outgroup-directed moral outrage can be elicited in response to perceived threats to the ingroup's moral status," write the authors. The findings also suggest that "outrage driven by moral identity concerns serves to compensate for the threat of personal or collective immorality" and the cognitive dissonance that it might elicit, and expose a "link between guilt and self-serving expressions of outrage that reflect a kind of 'moral hypocrisy,' or at least a non-moral form of anger with a moral facade."


Hardly a surprising conclusion but an interesting read none the less.


----------



## Miss Sally

Pratchett said:


> I would actually go a little farther and postulate that there are individuals in positions of power who foster and encourage this type of racial divisiveness because it benefits them politically and socially. As long as we are busy fighting amongst ourselves over our differences, we cannot come together and unite against those in power who use us (and our differences) to remain in power over us.
> 
> But I am just some conspiracy theorizing lunatic on the internet, aren't I? :mj


To sum up the words of someone who was talking to me about this he said, "If you're watching me and I'm watching you, nobody is watching them." me and him discussed how identity politics and racism real or fake benefits the rich and powerful. As long as we fight among ourselves we can never truly combat corrupt politicians, greed or the biggest problems.

This is why rich people love to push this shit, it's all slight of hand. 

To them it's just one big magic show and we're all the audience and before we know it, the magician won't be the one that disappears but our freedoms.


----------



## Oxidamus

L-DOPA said:


> Hardly a surprising conclusion but an interesting read none the less.


What a truly nihilistic study. :hmm:
Am I grandstanding, though what worries me affects not only people in my country, friends, family, but myself included? :hmm:

Aren't we all just "overcompensating" since no social issue in the west is actually that big of a deal, globally and historically? :hmm:


----------



## Goku

Oxi X.O. said:


> What a truly *nihilistic* study.


explain


----------



## Oxidamus

Goku said:


> explain


Reads like moral nihilism to me. That we're probably just exaggerating how much we really care. Because we are supposed to. :mj Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Goku

Oxi X.O. said:


> Reads like moral nihilism to me. That we're probably just exaggerating how much we really care. Because we are supposed to. :mj Maybe I'm wrong.


Is that what moral nihilism is?


----------



## Oxidamus

Goku said:


> Is that what moral nihilism is?


:hmm:

_"*Moral nihilism is the view that nothing is intrinsically moral or immoral*. For example, a moral nihilist would say that killing someone, for whatever reason, is neither inherently right nor inherently wrong. *Moral nihilists consider morality to be constructed, a complex set of rules and recommendations that may give a psychological, social, or economical advantage to its adherents, but is otherwise without universal or even relative truth in any sense*"_

Thinking about it, I don't really know whether it fits that definition or not. I didn't read the study but watched a bit of a video on it yesterday. The outcome of the study, to me, presents questions of morality.

It probably doesn't... but it seems pretty similar. :shrug


----------



## deepelemblues

L-DOPA said:


> http://www.dailywire.com/news/13909..._content=062316-news&utm_campaign=benshapiro#
> 
> 
> 
> Leslie Jones at it again :lmao.


Sounds like a certain admin here tbh.


----------



## Miss Sally

Leslie Jones is a racist idiot.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

I don't know if any of you know who Jamie Kilstein is. He's a comedian who in recent years has been very SJW/feminist/activist. He's been on Joe Rogan a few times. He went after Daniel Tosh for his alleged rape joke (bullshit by the way) for example.






Now I've heard other comedians like Kurt Metzger, who Kilstein started doing comedy with and tried to get Metzger fired from Amy Schumer over offensive comments, describe him as being a half man. Meaning that he has half that is him and the other half of of him is filled in with the the beliefs of whoever who he is with. If he's dating a ******* then he's a *******. If he's dating a black panther, he's a black panther.

So, until recently he has been married to feminist/activist/journalist/podcast host Allison Kilkenny. So, he became a feminist activist. They pre and post divorce did a podcast called Citizen Radio together. He recently left the show. The following is why.

Male feminist Jamie Kilstein booted from podcast after abuse allegations



Spoiler: length



Comedian and lauded male feminist Jamie Kilstein has departed the podcast he co-hosts amid allegations of manipulation and abuse from multiple women.

On Monday morning, liberal independent podcast Citizen Radio and its co-host Allison Kilkenny announced that Kilstein would be leaving the program. Later that day, however, Kilkenny clarified that Kilstein’s departure from the podcast was a result of allegations of him preying upon, manipulating, and emotionally abusing women.

In a Facebook post slightly detailing the decision, Kilkenny, who is also Kilstein’s ex-wife, wrote that “murmurs” of Kilstein’s abuse lingered in the past, but because of anonymity, she was “never able to learn the full scope of what happened.” 

That was until a few days ago, Kilkenny wrote, when “one of the women” who came forward was someone who had worked for the podcast, though she doesn’t mention how many women came forward initially. Kilkenny wrote that she asked Kilstein to leave the show, seek therapy, and apologize publicly. She said he has declined to do the latter, so she decided to clarify the situation in the post instead. 

“Without making this about me, I want you all to know I’m furious, crushed, and horrified by all of this. I always believed Citizen Radio was a genuinely safe space, and I’m trying to make it that way again,” Kilkenny wrote. “I’m so, so sorry for letting anyone down.”

[Placeholder for https://www.facebook.com/allisonkilkennyfanpage/posts/476073329183723 embed.]

Kilstein, a musician and comedian, has received wide praise for his progressive stances, such as listening to and believing women when they say they’ve been wronged and addressing fellow men as a male feminist. Multiple pieces on why feminism needs male allies from publications like Everyday Feminism, Mic, Slate, and even the Daily Dot used Kilstein as a classic example of male feminist allyship done right. 

Since Kilstein’s departure, many other women have come forward online with their stories of his abuse. 

Katharine Heller, a former guest on the podcast, said she experienced inappropriate behavior from Kilstein. “I want to apologize if I hurt anyone for not seeing his behavior sooner. I wish none of this happened. But it did, and we believed women,” Heller wrote on Facebook.

[Placeholder for https://www.facebook.com/katharine.heller/posts/10154188377315925 embed.]

Camille DeMere, a former partner of Kilstein’s, and Clair Yee have also shared their own experiences with Kilstein on Twitter.

Didn’t think I would ever speak publicly about this but I was a victim of Jamie’s Kilstein’s predatory behavior https://t.co/JzQVqcwiOO

— Clair Yee (@yee_clair) February 28, 2017

He didn’t respect the boundaries I had set and wanted me to keep secrets from my boyfriend (I didnt) and made me feel guilty for creating…

— Clair Yee (@yee_clair) February 28, 2017

I didn’t have anything to worry about. To people everywhere. Trust your gut. Speak out if you can. You know when your boundaries are being

— Clair Yee (@yee_clair) February 28, 2017

Disrespected and shit on. Just because they say they’re a feminist doesn’t me they are. Actions over words. #believewomen

— Clair Yee (@yee_clair) February 28, 2017

The was I was treated was inappropriate, manipulative, and predatory. He uses his power and fame to manipulate women under the premise of…

— Clair Yee (@yee_clair) February 28, 2017

Being a feminist. I am so thankful of all of the women who had shared experiences who reached out to me. #believewomen #trustwomen

— Clair Yee (@yee_clair) February 28, 2017

It’s coming out in a weird way where people know but don’t know… but yes I was one of the people who came out against @Jamiekilstein

— Camille DeMere (@CamilleDeMere) February 28, 2017

You can read some of my thoughts plus those of smarter women here https://t.co/wi2LRyUboH – I’m trying to take care right now

— Camille DeMere (@CamilleDeMere) February 28, 2017

Thank you for your messages, I really appreciate it. I’ve been holding this in since September 2013 and finally broke out May 2015

— Camille DeMere (@CamilleDeMere) February 28, 2017

During the abusive relationship, I was also his employee, after I left his employment it continued. I’ve worked in therapy a lot

— Camille DeMere (@CamilleDeMere) February 28, 2017

And I’m so grateful to the people who I felt safe enough to share about this before now, and to everyone who believed me this week

— Camille DeMere (@CamilleDeMere) February 28, 2017

More than anything – I’m sorry to the women he hurt and disrespected after me. I wish I had been brave enough to come out sooner.

— Camille DeMere (@CamilleDeMere) February 28, 2017

Former fans of Kilstein’s have responded to the allegations by posting negative messages on his Facebook fan page and dragging him on Twitter, many expressing disappointment in the musician for not publicly responding to the allegations.
[Placeholder for https://www.facebook.com/jamiekilsteinfanpage/posts/1671143012902983 embed.]
[Placeholder for https://www.facebook.com/jamiekilsteinfanpage/posts/1670693069614644 embed.]
[Placeholder for https://www.facebook.com/jamiekilsteinfanpage/posts/1670360702981214 embed.]

Hey so in case you didn’t know- Jamie Kilstein is an abuser who has hurt multiple people and refuses to own up to his behavior.

— Mean Fat Girl (@Artists_Ali) February 27, 2017

I’m angry with Jamie kilstein, not least for vindicating the trolls who said he was “only trying to get feminist pussy”. Nice job, dickhead.

— Sez (@wordgeeksez) February 28, 2017

News abt Jamie Kilstein being abusive & predatory makes my fuse even shorter & further destroys my interest in making “good” guys feel comfy

— Kayleigh Hughes (@kayleighqueue) February 28, 2017

@Jamiekilstein declining to admit the real reason for leaving is harmful to those involved, and exploiting emotion for pity.. disappointed..

— Sarah �� (@SilentlyIWait) February 27, 2017

Don Giovanni Records, which previously released Kilstein’s album A Bit Much, has severed its ties with the artist.
[Placeholder for https://www.facebook.com/dongiovannirecords/posts/10158194269680543 embed.]

Kilstein did not immediately respond to requests for comment regarding the allegations against him.



Kilstein has disappeared from social media and hasn't made any statement.

Sounds to me like he has a pissed off ex-wife that knew exactly how to take him down.

Look at the language they use to describe his "crimes". Manipulative, predatory, verbally abusive, being disrespectful. Vague terms. No specific claims of actual abuse/assault. No, "He propositioned me. He threatened me. He hit me. He raped me."

Taken out by the same methods he's tried to take others out with. He's Robespierre, beheaded by his own guillotine.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

L-DOPA said:


> http://www.dailywire.com/news/13909..._content=062316-news&utm_campaign=benshapiro#
> 
> 
> 
> Leslie Jones at it again :lmao.


See, this is the kind of stuff that needs to be put out there for everyone to see. Her saying stuff like that doesn't disappoint me, it doesn't anger me, it doesn't upset me. Rather, it makes me happy that these nutjobs are filled with so much arrogant moral indignation that they are openly sharing with the world how idiotic they truly are. They just can't help themselves, and the more they do it, the more normal/rational people will want to distance themselves from whatever cause these nutjobs happen to be fighting for. So, please, Leslie Jones, continue to tell those who want to support you that you want to punch them in the face. Please, oh, please ask your followers to do it too. You're making it so very easy for people like me to convince others that you're wrong. Hell, I don't even have to say anything, I just pop up your tweet and you do the work for me.


----------



## virus21




----------



## deepelemblues

ABCs When We Rise miniseries about the fight for gay marriage and the end of anti homosexuality laws is a huge ratings flop.

Which is too bad because the topic deserves a well funded, produced, written, directed and acted treatment but When We Rise is badly written in general and can't decide whether it wants to be an uplifting human story or an extended two minutes hate against emmanuel goldstein aka "middle america." SJWs still haven't figured out that two minutes hates don't get their targets to comply or even pay attention to the REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE-ing.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

I'm gonna have to defend Leslie Jones here. They took one line out of her stand up set and provided no context to it. Is it a punchline? Is it a setup? If it's a punchline, what's the setup? If it's a setup, what's the punchline? What did she follow up with? Did she qualify it? They didn't provide video or audio. Just a transcript. There's no mention of tone either. Could it have been sarcastic? Silly? Did she follow up with an explanation?

Taking one line out without giving context or tone is exactly what the other side does to comedians. They take a line that sounds inflammatory, publish it and unless you hear the rest of the bit, you believe it.

Imagine how many bits from comedians can be made inflammatory if you just print the line with no context. "Chris Rock thinks O.J. was right to kill Nicole." "Martin Lawrence thinks women are unhygienic and need to wash they ass." "Louis CK thinks kids with peanut allergies deserve to die". "George Carlin calls Eddie Murphy and Richard Pryor n*ggers."

It could have been said exactly as it reads, but I don't know that since they provided no context.

Removing context. It's bad when the left does it. It's bad when the right does it. It's bad when anyone does it.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

Man, I wish George Carlin was still alive. :-(


----------



## 777

"The lady doth protest too much, methinks." Seems apt in general.


----------



## Vic Capri

Justin Trudeau is full of shit! He "welcomes everybody" to Canada unless you're not Asian or Muslim even if you're doing everything by the book to try to transition to being Canadian!

- Vic


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838542575770415104
Another one that I have no idea how to react. Obviously I'm denouncing this guy's actions but the entire ensemble is just so memeable :lmao


----------



## virus21

RipNTear said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838542575770415104
> Another one that I have no idea how to react. Obviously I'm denouncing this guy's actions but the entire ensemble is just so memeable :lmao


The hell?


----------



## Reaper

virus21 said:


> The hell?


#basedstickman on Twitter. 

At some protest this guy showed up in full custom riot gear and bopped an antifa nutter in the head. It looks like self-defense, but since there was intent, I'm disavowing it.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

RipNTear said:


> #basedstickman on Twitter.
> 
> At some protest this guy showed up in full custom riot gear and bopped an antifa nutter in the head. It looks like self-defense, but since there was intent, I'm disavowing it.


Trump's gonna bring in the National Guard. It's only a matter of time.


----------



## virus21

> Lecturers have been banned from using the phrases ‘mankind’ and ‘man-made’ as part of a university’s clampdown on ‘gendered language’.
> Cardiff Metropolitan University says the ‘politically correct’ words should be used to ‘promote an atmosphere in which all students and staff feel valued’.
> The rules are laid out in the institution’s Equal Opportunities Policy, which warns contraventions could result in disciplinary action.
> University lecturers have been warned college students have to be protected against previously innocuous words which are now deemed as offensive such as 'sportsmanlike'
> +4
> University lecturers have been warned college students have to be protected against previously innocuous words which are now deemed as offensive such as 'sportsmanlike'
> It says ‘inclusive language’ must be used throughout all academic programmes to comply with the Equality Act as gendered words could be considered discriminatory.
> Other rules include using ‘forename’ instead of ‘Christian name’ to avoid offending people of a diverse range of faiths.
> And staff should avoid using the phrase ‘wheelchair bound’ because it is ‘patronising and pitying’, while ‘wheelchair user’ is ‘empowering’.
> The document states: ‘Should individuals consider that in the course of interaction with students or staff that this code has not been adhered to and that further action is required, there are two courses of action.
> RELATED ARTICLES
> Previous
> 1
> Next
> 
> BBC may ask well-off OAPs to pay the licence fee...
> 
> High Court orders boy, 6, with meningitis to have both legs...
> SHARE THIS ARTICLE
> Share
> ‘For students please refer to the Bullying and Harassment Policy. For staff members the Disciplinary procedure applies, as it does in the event of students talking inappropriately to staff.’
> It says that ‘politically correct terminology can change’ but lists a range of examples of words and phrases which staff should avoid.
> These also include ‘best man for the job’, ‘forefathers’, ‘housewife’, ‘man in the street’, ‘manpower’ and ‘right-hand man’.
> Even terms such as ‘headmistress’ and ‘headmaster’ as well as Mrs and Miss are considered offensive, according to the guide.
> It also says staff should avoid ‘falling into the trap of making assumptions based on your own cultural background.’
> Academics at Cardiff Metropolitan University have been warned about offensive language
> +4
> Academics at Cardiff Metropolitan University have been warned about offensive language
> And it advises alternating the order of the genders when talking about women and men, he or she, mother and father so that neither are given undue importance.
> It adds: ‘If the gender of the person is unknown, don’t make an assumption, but use “he or she” or, where appropriate, use the plural “they”.
> ‘Sexuality can be a minefield too, according to the policy, which advises against the terms ‘homosexual’ and ‘heterosexual’ because they are ‘laden with the values of a previous time’.
> The new words to use are ‘same-sex’ and ‘other-sex’ relationships, the documents advises.
> For disability, ‘the disabled’ is advised against and instead staff should refer to ‘people with disability’.
> However, the policy adds: ‘Don’t be too anxious about the use of language, though.
> 
> +4
> ‘Blind people do use terms like “see you later” and being too careful can make conversation painful for both parties.’
> It emerged amid growing concerns about a culture of censorship of normal language in universities across the country.
> Critics warn that it is breeding a ‘snowflake’ generation who demand ‘safe spaces’ from ideas they might find offensive.
> They have questioned how such students will be able to deal with the hazards of the real world when they emerge.
> A spokesperson for Cardiff Metropolitan University said: ‘The University is committed unreservedly to the principle of academic freedom within the law.
> ‘It is also committed to providing an environment where everyone is valued and treated with dignity and respect. These two commitments are cornerstones of academic life at the University.
> ‘The Code of Practice on Using Inclusive Language sets out a broad approach to promoting fairness and equality through raising awareness about the effects of potentially discriminatory vocabulary.
> ‘In particular, it includes some suggestions to support gender equality; these are consistent with other guidance (e.g., British Sociological Association’s information on Equality and Diversity).’
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4277136/PC-brigade-declare-end-mankind.html#ixzz4aVSRc4yq
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4277136/PC-brigade-declare-end-mankind.html


----------



## Reaper

TheNightmanCometh said:


> Trump's gonna bring in the National Guard. It's only a matter of time.


Did some digging. Turned out it was Berkley again. 

No, I don't want the national guard to descend on college campuses at all. Never. 

Pakistan had similar campus riots in the 80's. The government's response was military and police and instead of the situation sorting itself out, created terrorists on both sides. Splinter and militant groups that exist todate and even went on to become a dominant and very dangerous political party in the 90's through 2010's before they were finally decimated. The same isn't gonna happen here but it could lead to escalation. 

While I believe in law and order, a part of me is also for letting assholes settle disputes amongst themselves without a Totalitarian response because that could backfire in both sides buckling down and becoming even more violent. The Vietnam War protests should also serve as a reminder for anyone thinking that young and passionate people can be policed. It's unfortunate but it's something the civil society needs to let sort out on its own with minimal interference. 

If the Californian police simply did its job, things will sort out. They're not, but the response to that isn't to bring in outside police.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

RipNTear said:


> Did some digging. Turned out it was Berkley again.
> 
> No, I don't want the national guard to descend on college campuses at all. Never.
> 
> Pakistan had similar campus riots in the 80's. The government's response was military and police and instead of the situation sorting itself out, created terrorists on both sides. Splinter and militant groups that exist todate and even went on to become a dominant and very dangerous political party in the 90's through 2010's before they were finally decimated. The same isn't gonna happen here but it could lead to escalation.
> 
> While I believe in law and order, a part of me is also for letting assholes settle disputes amongst themselves without a Totalitarian response because that could backfire in both sides buckling down and becoming even more violent. The Vietnam War protests should also serve as a reminder for anyone thinking that young and passionate people can be policed. It's unfortunate but it's something the civil society needs to let sort out on its own with minimal interference.
> 
> If the Californian police simply did its job, things will sort out. They're not, but the response to that isn't to bring in outside police.


I agree with you that he shouldn't, but here's the reality of the situation., the assholes aren't settling the disputes among themselves. What's happening is one group is beating the shit out of the other and the cops aren't doing anything to prevent it from happening. At some point something is going to have to be done because somebody is going to get killed. Either ANTIFA takes it too far, or someone on the other side gets so fed up that they bring a gun and start shooting people. It's going to happen if nothing gets done about these ANTIFA attackers.


----------



## Reaper

TheNightmanCometh said:


> I agree with you that he shouldn't, but here's the reality of the situation., the assholes aren't settling the disputes among themselves. What's happening is one group is beating the shit out of the other and the cops aren't doing anything to prevent it from happening. At some point something is going to have to be done because somebody is going to get killed. Either ANTIFA takes it too far, or someone on the other side gets so fed up that they bring a gun and start shooting people. It's going to happen if nothing gets done about these ANTIFA attackers.


It'll die down in a few months. At least that's what I'm hoping for.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

RipNTear said:


> It'll die down in a few months. At least that's what I'm hoping for.


I sincerely, truly, hope so.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Reaper

TheNightmanCometh said:


> Man, I wish George Carlin was still alive. :-(


For the sake of his career, I'm sort of glad he passed before the current climate of comedian suppression and bullying. He'd be considered a racist, sexist pig by today's generation.

In fact, if you do the search "was Carlin a racist?" you'll see a discussion thread on that sinkhole of intellectual depravity (The Democratic Underground) having had a discussion about his racism in 2013. The fact that it's even a discussion bothers me. If he was around today, he'd have less work and we'd barely get to hear some our greater standups. He would not be a national treasure but rather a pariah for half the population.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

RipNTear said:


> For the sake of his career, I'm sort of glad he passed before the current climate of comedian suppression and bullying. He'd be considered a racist, sexist pig by today's generation.
> 
> In fact, if you do the search "was Carlin a racist?" you'll see a discussion thread on that sinkhole of intellectual depravity (The Democratic Underground) having had a discussion about his racism in 2013. The fact that it's even a discussion bothers me. If he was around today, he'd have less work and we'd barely get to hear some our greater standups. He would not be a national treasure but rather a pariah for half the population.


You know, I think about that and there is no doubt what you say is true, but at the same time I've been noticing that whenever progressives outwardly try to boycott someone or something, whatever or whoever ends up getting boycotted ends up doing record sales. Couple instances come to mind, Ivanka's perfume and that singer that wore the MAGA dress at that music awards show. Her album went to #1 on iTunes downloads, or something like that. Nobody had even heard of her. Anyways, yes, a small percentage of the country would say he's the worst ever, but he'd have had a lot of supporters because Carlin was always rational and I think the majority of people respond to that positively.


----------



## Reaper

TheNightmanCometh said:


> You know, I think about that and there is no doubt what you say is true, but at the same time I've been noticing that whenever progressives outwardly try to boycott someone or something, whatever or whoever ends up getting boycotted ends up doing record sales. Couple instances come to mind, Ivanka's perfume and that singer that wore the MAGA dress at that music awards show. Her album went to #1 on iTunes downloads, or something like that. Nobody had even heard of her. Anyways, yes, a small percentage of the country would say he's the worst ever, but he'd have had a lot of supporters because Carlin was always rational and I think the majority of people respond to that positively.


That actually validates my argument about how he'd be considered a pariah on the left. The narratives that so many leftists echo would have worked against him and the majority would not have even listened because he'd be labeled as a hate speaker based on a few select quotes taken out of context.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

So, if you're gonna red rep me, you could at least try to debate me in the open. You know who you are.


----------



## Reaper

TheNightmanCometh said:


> So, if you're gonna red rep me, you could at least try to debate me in the open. You know who you are.


That sounds like bullying to me. Newer users tend to get picked on more as they don't have much rep power to neg in response. I say this because I pretty much never get negged and I'm a pretty squarely in Trump's camp. 

Personally, I haven't seen anything from you that would warrant a neg from someone - even hardcore leftists :lmao


----------



## Oxidamus

http://www.facebook.com/abcqanda/videos/10154149971371831/

A woman questioning feminist rhetoric?! Better answer with feminist rhetoric, drift off course, and then not let her respond. ositivity
Of course most of the comments are applauding the fact she was "shut down" so quick.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

RipNTear said:


> That sounds like bullying to me. Newer users tend to get picked on more as they don't have much rep power to neg in response. I say this because I pretty much never get negged and I'm a pretty squarely in Trump's camp.
> 
> Personally, I haven't seen anything from you that would warrant a neg from someone - even hardcore leftists :lmao


It's two hard core leftists that are giving me the negative rep. I'm sure you can figure out who they are. LOL

That being said, it doesn't bother me much. I mean, I could go to the admin and point out that the comments to the negative reps are without any substance and were given to me just as a bullying tactic; and more than likely have them thrown out, but I don't really see any disadvantages of having a neg rep. Considering who's given them to me, I pretty much wear it as a badge of honor.


----------



## deepelemblues

The power of rep compels you!


----------



## virus21

https://twitter.com/NameIsJosephine/status/838785189513998336

What the fuck?!!!!!


----------



## Paigeology

You cant make this shit up :lol 


> Push for all Victorian pedestrian crossings to have equal number of male, female signals
> JOHN MASANAUSKAS, CITY EDITOR, Herald Sun
> 
> ALL of Victoria’s pedestrian crossings could eventually have an equal number of female and male walking signals in a push for gender equality.
> 
> But critics say the plan is political correctness gone mad.
> 
> Influential lobby group the Committee for Melbourne says having green or red silhouettes only of men at traffic lights reinforces unconscious bias by discriminating against women.
> 
> The Equal Crossings initiative is kicking off its campaign this week with 10 female .pedestrian figures to be installed at the intersection of Swanston and Flinders streets.
> 
> The VicRoads-approved trial will run for 12 months but organisers will seek changes to the Road Safety Act to achieve 1:1 male and female representation at crossings across the state in the long term.
> 
> More than 5400 people have voted on a heraldsun.com.au poll asking whether Victoria’s pedestrian crossings should have an equal number of female and male walking signals.
> 
> 94 per cent of respondents have voted ‘No’.
> 
> While more than 400 readers have commented on this morning’s report, many opposing the idea.
> 
> “How absolutely ridiculous, especially as most girls/women wear pants as in jeans etc,” writes Jenny.
> 
> “What a total waste of money.”
> 
> While Gary posted: “This is easy fixed. Why not have both symbols on ‘all’ crossing lights so that women will know they can cross the road too.”
> 
> The report has also drawn strong reaction on Facebook, with 3000 comments posted overnight.Push for all Victorian pedestrian crossings to have equal number of male, female signals
> JOHN MASANAUSKAS, CITY EDITOR, Herald Sun
> March 7, 2017 10:19am
> Subscriber only
> ALL of Victoria’s pedestrian crossings could eventually have an equal number of female and male walking signals in a push for gender equality.
> 
> But critics say the plan is political correctness gone mad.
> 
> Influential lobby group the Committee for Melbourne says having green or red silhouettes only of men at traffic lights reinforces unconscious bias by discriminating against women.
> 
> The Equal Crossings initiative is kicking off its campaign this week with 10 female .pedestrian figures to be installed at the intersection of Swanston and Flinders streets.
> 
> The VicRoads-approved trial will run for 12 months but organisers will seek changes to the Road Safety Act to achieve 1:1 male and female representation at crossings across the state in the long term.
> 
> More than 5400 people have voted on a heraldsun.com.au poll asking whether Victoria’s pedestrian crossings should have an equal number of female and male walking signals.
> 
> 94 per cent of respondents have voted ‘No’.
> 
> While more than 400 readers have commented on this morning’s report, many opposing the idea.
> 
> “How absolutely ridiculous, especially as most girls/women wear pants as in jeans etc,” writes Jenny.
> 
> “What a total waste of money.”
> 
> While Gary posted: “This is easy fixed. Why not have both symbols on ‘all’ crossing lights so that women will know they can cross the road too.”
> 
> The report has also drawn strong reaction on Facebook, with 3000 comments posted overnight.
> This morning, Equality Minister Martin Foley said it was important to have women equally represented across society.
> 
> He said he had not thought about the traffic light symbols before but that “it doesn’t mean it’s not an important issue”.
> 
> “Maybe there is such a thing as unconscious bias, maybe the symbols that we present to our kids and to others really do have an impact on us,” Mr Foley said. Committee for Melbourne CEO Martine Letts said the idea to promote gender equality was devised by the .organisation’s business and civic leadership program, the Future Focus Group.
> 
> “Unconscious bias reinforces stereotypes and influences daily decisions and attitudes,” she said. “The Equal Crossings initiative will draw our attention to these issues in a practical and positive way.
> 
> “We have been voted the world’s most liveable city six times in a row, and we should also aim to be the world’s most equal city.”
> 
> The campaign is backed by Victorian Governor and Future Focus Group patron, Linda Dessau, and chair of the Women’s Leadership Institute Australia, Carol Schwartz.
> State Minister for Women and for the Prevention of Family Violence Fiona Richardson said there were many small but significant ways women were excluded from public space.
> 
> “I’m thrilled to see pedestrian crossing lights use a woman’s figure,” she said.
> 
> But Lord Mayor Robert Doyle was not so impressed.
> 
> “I’m all for doing anything we can for gender equity, but really?” he said.
> 
> “Unfortunately, I think this sort of costly exercise is more likely to bring derision.”
> 
> Equal Crossings aims for the statewide rollout to be cost neutral by the gradual replacement of existing lights as part of ongoing maintenance at the end of life cycles.
> 
> Installation of female signals outside Flinders St Station is expected to start on Tuesday, with the costs covered by suppliers such as Bayswater firm Camlex Electrical.
> 
> Evan Mulholland, from free market think-tank the Institute of Public Affairs, said it was a clear example of political correctness gone mad from the Committee for Melbourne.
> 
> “They should be putting their time and energy into fixing congestion on our roads (and) the Victorian Government should retreat from this politically correct trial and get on with practical solutions to deal with congestion,” he said.
Click to expand...



Source: http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/victoria/push-for-all-victorian-pedestrian-crossings-to-have-equal-number-of-male-female-signals/news-story/dab2639286e8b5c5a21904a16804b31b


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

Thank you, kindly, to all of you that sent me some positive reps. Let it be known, here and now, that it's possible for the good guys to win. (Y)


----------



## virus21

> The so-called March for Science is a social justice movement planning a major demonstration next month to oppose President Trump’s policies on science and the environment. Its promoters have courted the progressive crowd, and now they’re reaping the consequences. Namely, they recently came under fire for using the word “female.”
> 
> In late February, the organizers tweeted out a question: “Are you a female who thought about doing engineering but decided against it? Why? What can the science community do better? #ScienceMarch”
> 
> This seemingly innocuous tweet was intended to ask supporters—especially young women—why they were supporting the March, soliciting suggestions to address gender inequality within STEM fields.
> 
> With their penchant to be readily outraged, progressives following the account completely missed the point and took it to task for using the word “female.”
> 
> Michael Oman-Reagan, a Canadian anthropologist best known for demanding the “queering” of space travel and fierce critic of the Oxford Dictionary’s “sexist definitions,” asked in apparent reference to Star Trek’s “females” meme:
> 
> “Are you a Ferengi who thought about doing Twitter but decided against it? Why? What can the science community do better?”
> 
> 
> Alessondra Springmann, a self-described “anticolonial intersectional feminist” told them to “delete your account you colossal waste of carbon.”
> 
> Other accounts echoed the remarks, telling the March for Science to stop referring to women as females. Rachael Tatman, a Linguistics PhD candidate at the University of Washington stated: “I don’t love ‘female’ as a noun to refer to women. Makes you sound like a Ferengi.”
> 
> The criticism is fair enough—even Victorian etiquette manuals suggest against using “males” and “females” when you can easily say “men” and “women.”
> 
> 
> 
> In response, the organizers issued a profuse apology in a series of tweets, writing:
> 
> “Mistakes happen, and this probably won’t be the last one. But we’re in it for the long haul, and we’re listening.”
> 
> “Science is strong when we listen to each other, and make space for our many voices. We’re in this for the long haul.”
> 
> “We’re sorry for any harm we caused. We’re listening and we’re learning.”
> 
> “We are grateful to have had folks both inside AND outside the march providing useful feedback about why these tweets were wrong.”
> 
> “Thanks to everyone who pointed out some problematic tweets we made recently. Language matters, especially when it comes to inclusion.”
> By getting outraged over the account’s harmless use of the term instead of addressing the question it asked, progressives showed where their priorities lie. Some are more interested in having academic arguments over identity instead of dealing with the pertinent issues. After all, what harm does using the term “female” actually cause?
> 
> To paraphrase Sayre’s law, it’s easy to get worked up over nonsense because the stakes are so low—in any dispute, the intensity of feeling is inversely proportional to the value of the issues at stake. After all, working to address any real issues would take far more effort than tweeting angrily about it.


https://heatst.com/culture-wars/anti-trump-march-for-science-forced-to-apologize-for-calling-women-females/?mod=sm_tw_post



> Home Culture Wars
> By Joe Simonson | 3:44 pm, March 4, 2017
> 
> Hey, maybe they’re just overcompensating for the so-called “wage gap.”
> 
> The Oregon Department of Justice says it’s looking into allegations that the thousands of dollars raised for Portland’s Women’s March are missing.
> 
> Up to 100,000 people participated in the feminist march against President Donald Trump. After the event, however, alliances between activist groups broke down, in a Game-of-Thrones-like power struggle between supposedly like-minded social justice warriors.
> 
> One of the organizers, Margaret Jacobsen, took to Facebook to air her grievances over the missing money. In one post, Jacobsen directed her anger at Rebekah Brewis, a transgendered woman, and executive director of Portland Trans Pride.
> 
> PTP says on its Facebook page that the group is “a 501 (c)(3) fiscally sponsored non profit organization” started to ensure equal rights and [to improve] the quality of life for all transgender LGBTQIA+ Oregonian peers and members statewide and nationally through direct action, policy development, legal advocacy, peer support, and social justice organizing.”
> 
> Jacobsen argues that while she and PTP didn’t “have a written agreement,” she nonetheless expected some cut of the t-shirt sales and funds raised from the march. According to Jacobsen, $22,000 was raised from (appropriately unisex) t-shirts alone. Jacobsen goes on to accuse Brewis of avoiding her phone calls and alleged the transgender group didn’t properly follow federal non-profit laws.
> 
> In response to the allegations, Brewis denied any misuse of funds and accused critics of “transphobia” and jealousy.
> 
> Video of Brewis speaking at the event can be seen below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both Jacobsen and PTP didn’t immediately return calls to comment.
> 
> According to Genderidentitywatch.com Brewis is the same individual who sued the Oregon state prison system in 2011 after he (now she) used nail clippers to castrate himself following a 70 month prison sentence for robbery. Brewis did not end up winning the case. A search of Brewis’s past reveals several violent incidents and arrests.
> 
> Another pro-trans group, Great Portland Trans Unity, accused Brewis of “a long history of contentious and harmful interactions with individuals and organizations in our communities” as well as “racist attacks.” To the best of our knowledge, the other six transgender support groups in Portland haven’t yet weighed in on the controversy.
> 
> This isn’t the first time Portland’s feminists have ran into issues with the transgender community. Before Jacobsen took the reins on the event, many accused the original organizers of not addressing “the concerns” of “trans people and people of color.” The controversy led the NAACP to withdraw its support for the march, saying they “didn’t want to be part of the march if it was going to be a white-woman kumbaya march.”


https://heatst.com/culture-wars/law-enforcement-probes-missing-money-from-portland-womens-march/












> A new study into the psychology of expressing moral outrage has revealed what some already suspected – it is significantly motivated by personal guilt.
> 
> Academics at the University of Southern Mississippi investigated people’s thought processes when they were told about different types of injustice.
> 
> They found that participants’ tendencies to express outrage changed significantly depending on whether or not they felt culpable for a particular wrong.
> 
> The more directly they felt implicated in a given wrong, the more likely they were to displace the blame onto an external agency.
> 
> The study also showed that sounding off about an issue – aka virtue signalling – helped people’s self-esteem by letting them feel like good people.
> 
> MORE
> Oprah Is Seriously Considering a Run for President
> Warren Buffett Under Fire for Promoting ‘Rape Culture’ After Making ‘Wildly Sexist’ Joke
> Harvard University Rewards Rihanna For Her ‘Charitable Work’
> Its results suggest murkier motivations for social activism than those often claimed by its proponents.
> 
> The study was published in the scientific journal Motivation and Emotion – and explained in more concise form on the website Reason.
> 
> In essence, the experiment works by testing the reactions of randomly-selected subjects to reading about various social wrongs.
> 
> Fabricated articles, designed to elicit a moral response, were varied by whether they suggested bad things like companies using child labor, or climate change, were the fault of the readers, or of somebody else.
> 
> Participants who were led to believe they had nothing to do with the moral outrage were less concerned by it overall.
> 
> By contrast, people who were told they were part of the problem – because they buy cheap stuff, use fossil fuels, etc. – had more complicated reactions.
> 
> First off, they acknowledged higher levels of guilt to begin with if the moral outrage was linked to their lives.
> 
> Secondly, those people were much more likely to heap blame on third parties (e.g. “big oil”, “corporations”) if they had an inkling of guilt themselves.
> 
> Thirdly – and perhaps most interestingly – the study found that giving people a chance to express their outrage (in the form of questionnaires which let them rage at third parties) promptly felt better again.
> 
> In fact, they felt even better overall than the group who believed the moral outrages were nothing to do with them.
> 
> The study – which adjusted its results to compensate for existing political leanings etc. – essentially traced the architecture of virtue-signalling, and found it is, as much as anything else, a coping mechanism to protect your sense of self.


https://heatst.com/culture-wars/study-people-express-moral-outrage-to-compensate-for-their-own-guilt/


----------



## virus21

> If you were to come across someone who cried in the streets, who saw the world in terms of black and white and made death threats against strangers, who cowered in a special room and made public displays of naked self-harm and blood letting, you might conclude that they were suffering from a personality disorder.
> 
> All these symptoms can be found in the High Conflict Personality Disorder category known as Axis II in DSMV, including Anti-Social PD, Histrionic PD, Paranoid PD, Narcissistic PD, and Borderline PD.
> 
> Alternatively, you might reason that these are the everyday behaviors of the modern Social Justice Warrior (SJW).
> 
> Of course, not every SJW has a personality condition, but sufferers from High Conflict disorders are often drawn to extreme beliefs and behaviors under the illusion that they are acting politically.
> 
> A 2016 UK survey found that, since 1990, rates of depression and anxiety among the young have increased by 70%, while the American Counseling Association has reported a “rising tide of personality disorders among millennials.”
> 
> That such disorders appear to be an acute problem with this generation may be an unintended outcome of the unprecedented experiment conducted in the 1990s and 2000s by progressive parents.
> 
> Persecution Complex and the "Safe Space"
> 
> In 2014, a survey of 100,000 college students at 53 U.S. campuses by the American College Health Association found that 84% of U.S. students feel unable to cope, while more than half experience overwhelming anxiety.
> 
> A byproduct of such fear has been the growth of the “safe space,” a safe-haven for minority groups and distressed students from what they perceive as threats within campus life. Safe spaces contain comforting objects that evoke childhood -- bean bags, soothing music, Play-Doh, coloring books. The spaces often forbid entry to straight white men or political opponents.
> 
> The idea of “running to the safe space” is a form of psychological regression. The safe space presents a fantasy barrier against imagined exterior evils, and so encourages persecution paranoia and hyper-fragility. These are all symptoms of histrionic, borderline, and paranoid personality disorders that emerge from problems with the early child-parent bond.
> 
> The majority of millennial children (now aged 18-34) had two working parents; this was partly an ideological project of feminism and partly economic necessity. The downside was the damage done by daycare, services for which grew by 250% between the 1970s and ;90s (see Laura Perrins’ work on psychological trauma caused by daycare). According to Bowlby’s Maternal Deprivation Thesis, babies require two years of intimate attention to enable them to form the caregiver-child bond essential for secure ego formation. Any disturbance of this process will “predispose the children to respond in an anti-social way to later stresses.”
> 
> The National Institute of Child Health and Human Development has found:
> 
> Children in full-time day care were close to three times more likely to show behavior problems than those cared for by their mothers at home.
> …
> 
> The more time in child care of any kind or quality, the more aggressive the child.
> 
> The result is young people who, a decade and a half after daycare, scream at the parent/State for not protecting them sufficiently. It is no coincidence that “safe spaces” resemble daycare centers.
> 
> Unfortunately, “safe spaces” enforce the distressed person’s fear of the world, trapping them in their original trauma within a psychological frame of permanent and inescapable victimhood.
> 
> “Trigger Warnings” and “Helicopter Parents”
> 
> For the SJW, everyday speech contains a multitude of “microaggressions,” or subconscious power dynamics which conceal colonial or patriarchal oppression. Failing to use the words prescribed by SJW activists -- most particularly in the case of “trans-people” -- is seen as an act of violence equivalent to physical assault. See, for example, a statement made by a protester at UC Berkeley in January 2017 at a protest event that turned into a violent riot:
> 
> Your free speech is raping and killing us.
> People with High Conflict Personality disorders experience similarly paranoid emotions about hidden messages, omnipotent threats, and imminent violence. They are hyper-alert and live with higher than normal levels of cortisol and adrenalin, which in turn causes lasting neurological damage, affecting their ability to reason and to regulate emotion. They panic easily and regress to infantile distress.
> 
> Millennials Killed 19 Things Last Year
> Faced with histrionic students, university staff end up behaving like “Helicopter Parents”: those largely absent, full-time working parents who overcompensated by flying in to fuss over their child. Attempting to assuage parental guilt, one of the tools they used was “positive parenting” -- a philosophy created by social Progressives.
> 
> Parents were taught to not scold or punish, and instead to use “positive reinforcement” in an attempt to raise their children with “high self-esteem.” This ideology also became fashionable within an increasingly progressive school system that awarded children prizes for “non-competitive sports” and for merely taking part in school activities.
> 
> As they passed from day care to through high school, these children with artificially enforced high self-esteem were also told that they were morally superior to generations that came before. They were inducted into politically correct language and were even taught to lecture their own parents on racism, equality, and ecology. From the ages of six to eighteen, they took part in yearly multiculturalist “save the planet” projects. They were told they had a heroic destiny as “agents of change.”
> 
> A false picture of the world and a vastly inflated sense of self-importance did not compensate for the foundational trauma of parental neglect. Instead, as Dr. Jean Twenge has explained, Positive Parenting created young people with a “narcissistic wound” for whom the real world would be perceived as a threat to self-worth.
> 
> Border Violation and Self-Harm
> 
> The Positive Parenting movement expounded the beliefs that “there is no boundary between you and your child” and that “you are friends and equals.” For the child growing up without “paternalistic laws” and boundaries, the only way to find limits was to attack the only boundary it knew: its own bodily boundaries.
> 
> In this light it is worth exploring why the Fourth Wave feminist/social justice activist group known as “Femen” should mimic the outward signs of the BPD sufferer. Their trademark form of protest is public toplessness, with slogans written over the belly and breasts in fake or real blood. One classic Femen image is of an almost-naked woman holding a protest sign that reads: “Rape Me. I’m a Slut.” The intention may have been to demonstrate that no matter how sexually a woman dresses she is still not “asking for it.” But public nudity as a protest against sexual violation is a contradictory signal -- and sending out conflicted messages around dangerous sexual subjects is a symptom of BPD and NPD.
> 
> The Femen protester may subconsciously be saying, “show me boundaries and control, show me authority and concern.” She might be displaying the pain of living within a self-in-contradiction.
> 
> Contradiction and Splitting
> 
> SJW protests are awash with contradictions. SJWs claim to fight for freedom, but are opposed to freedom of speech, support banning videos and books, and support the violent disruption of public talks, as was seen with the riots at UC Berkeley, Middlebury College, and elsewhere.
> 
> SJWs believe in a world with “no boundaries” where “everyone is equal” -- free immigration, open access to healthcare and education, etc. -- but at the same time are obsessed with creating segregated spaces.
> 
> While they protest against the “fascist patriarchal state” they are, at the same time, fundamentally Statist, demanding that the government police language for them and punish their enemies. While SJWs claim to fight for human rights, they parade the symbol of the largest genocides in history -- the Communist flag. They are pro-feminist, and at the same time defend Sharia law.
> 
> Living-in-contradiction is similar to the “Love me -- I hate you” dynamic in Borderline pathology called “Splitting.” In splitting, everything is “all or nothing,” and the thing that was passionately idealized suddenly becomes an object of hatred. Traitors are everywhere. This was exemplified by the expulsion of gay men and “TERFS” -- “Trans exclusionary radical feminists” -- from LGBT+ groups by Intersectional feminists.
> 
> Along with splitting comes the symptoms of low-impulse control, histrionics, dysphoria, a pervasive sense of emptiness, suicidal ideation, and self-harming.
> 
> Symbolic demonstrations of self-harming behaviors are widely used in SJW protests. Along with smearing faces with fake blood to signify female oppression, a protest group called Lesbians and Gays Support the Migrants in the UK in 2015 took razors to their arms in public to “spill rivers of blood.”
> 
> With an attempted self-immolation and a reported “contagion” of suicide threats occurring during the Trump protests, thousands attempted to use politics as an alibi for a deeper inner compulsion to self-harm.
> 
> The Results of the Human Experiment
> 
> Trapped among infant neglect, artificially elevated self-esteem, and identity dysphoria, the millennials were set up for a fall.
> 
> When they were pushed out of their parental homes in the 2010s, they discovered they did not have the tools to construct stable selves. They couldn’t blame their parents or teachers. Instead they searched for a vast, abstract, all-encompassing enemy. In identity politics they found a temporary unity, through hatred of Patriarchy, of Capitalism, of White Men.
> 
> In President Trump they found their savior.
> 
> In the stages before psychosis, sufferers from High Conflict Personality disorders fixate on one object of hate. Subconsciously, they need this super-enemy so they can feel whole. This is the tragic truth of the identity politics of the SJW. Without a totalizing object of blame, the personality of the warrior for social justice falls apart.
> 
> While the SJWs idealize themselves as victims of omnipresent evil, they are in fact the victims of well-meaning liberal parents and progressive teachers who subjected them to an experiment in social engineering. They were the guinea pigs of the progressive project. Older generations of radicals then exploited their volatility and rage for political ends.
> 
> What the Social Justice Warriors are actually asking for, when they scream at us, is our help.


https://pjmedia.com/blog/social-justice-syndrome-rising-tide-of-personality-disorders-among-millenials/

To the surprise of no one


----------



## Reaper

So much fucking cringe ... You will probably not be able to finish watching this. 

Crowder was completely out of his element there :lmao


----------



## Pratchett

RipNTear said:


> So much fucking cringe ... You will probably not be able to finish watching this.
> 
> Crowder was completely out of his element there :lmao


I actually tried to watch that last night while doing some laundry. I stopped with about two minutes to go.

I got the general idea of what they were doing. :mj4


----------



## virus21

> In a 2013 article in the Chronicle of Higher Education, Walter M. Kinbrough, President of Dillard University, recalls, “Several years ago David Hodge, president of Miami University, described the campus as a place where intellectual collisions can occur. That's our purpose! Colleges are places where students learn and grow through intellectual collisions in and out of class, with professors, staff, and peers...”
> 
> iStock photo © Cyclonphoto
> Source: iStock photo © Cyclonphoto
> Lawyer and Author Greg Lukianoff and Psychologist Jonathan Haidt, authors of the article, The Coddling of the American Mind, might not recognize that description of the U.S. college campus. According to their article, college students across the country seem to be engaged in an effort to avoid intellectual collisions and rid their campuses of “words, ideas, and subjects that might cause discomfort or give offense.”
> 
> Only a few weeks after the publication of that article, students at Yale University erupted in a yet another proof of the article’s thesis. Lecturer Erika Christakis, whose research is generally concerned with “the things that shape young lives,” and how we “balance collective and individual responsibilities,” proposed in an email that rather than the University dictating what students could and could not wear for Halloween, she and her husband thought the students themselves might take responsibility for their Halloween costume choices, and if offended by others’ choices, take the opportunity to (wait for it…) “talk to each other.”
> 
> “Free speech and the ability to tolerate offense,” she contended, “are the hallmarks of a free and open society.”
> 
> Across the country, college students’ behavior and the administrative response, however, appear to signal that campuses today are moving away from being exemplars of “a free and open society.” As Lukianoff and Haidt report, on some campuses, professors are expected to issue trigger warnings; “alerts [that] something in a course might cause a strong emotional response.”
> 
> iStock photo © ozgurdonmaz
> Source: iStock photo © ozgurdonmaz
> The apparent goal is for college campuses to be “safe spaces” in which literature, ideas and words (and now Halloween costumes) that make some students uncomfortable are simply not allowed to exist. Anyone who (even accidentally) pollutes this safe space is dealt with swiftly and severely, resulting in a chilling effect on speech for students, faculty, and administrators. Lukianoff and Haidt call this vindictive protectiveness. It creates a culture in which everyone must think the same—or at least “think twice before speaking up, lest they face charges of insensitivity, aggression, or worse.”
> 
> In response to Erika Christakis’s “offensive” email, Yale students descended upon her husband, Nicholas Christakis, Master of Silliman College, commanding him to apologize and meet their demands, punctuating each student’s monologue with a round of snapping, as if participating in a poetry performance (or perhaps out of concern that applause might trigger anxiety).
> 
> Christakis, committed to listening to and reflecting upon the students’ views and articulating his own, offered them a thoughtful conversation. The students, however, rejected civil discourse as a substitute for their demands, and refused to participate; one student telling others to, “walk away, he doesn’t deserve to be listened to,” and another insisting that he, “be quiet!” She then shrieked, “It is your job to create a place of comfort and home for the students!” When Christakis disagreed with that job description, the student exploded in a rage of F-bombs, finally demanding, “you should step down! It is not about creating an intellectual space! It is not! Do you understand that?” She put the final flourish on her soliloquy with, “You should not sleep at night! You are disgusting!”
> 
> © Scott Liddell freeimages.com
> Source: © Scott Liddell freeimages.com
> The pseudonymous professor who authored the Vox.com piece, I'm a liberal professor, and my liberal students terrify me, laments in his article the shift from the ethos a few years ago when typical complaints (presumably characteristically coming from politically right-of-center students) resulted in, “... nothing. It disappeared forever; no one cared about it beyond their contractual duties to document student concerns.” In his own case, when a student filed a complaint alleging the liberal professor imposed his “communistical [sic] sympathies” on the class, the administrator in charge of the complaint rolled her eyes. “She knew the complaint was silly bullshit,” the liberal professor says. Fast-forward to today when (even) liberal students are intolerant of ideas they don’t like and words that upset them, and now have, as the liberal professor describes, “the ability to claim Grievous Harm in nearly any circumstance, after any affront, and a teacher's formal ability to respond to these claims is limited at best.”
> 
> What Brought Us Here?
> 
> Bewildered and beleaguered liberal professors don’t recognize that they might be eating some of their own cooking. Just ask Yoel Inbar from the University of Toronto and Joris Lammers from Cologne University, scholars who had the courage to examine just how tolerant social psychologists are toward professors who do not share their liberal political views.
> 
> The idea for their study was sparked when Jonathan Haidt accused his colleagues of creating a tribal moral community in which, “we have sacred values other than truth, we have taboos that constrain our thinking; we have almost no moral/political diversity; and we have created a hostile climate for [people] who don’t share those sacred values,” even arguing that the lack of political and ideological diversity among social psychologists (at what some estimate to be roughly 14 Liberals to 1 Conservative, versus a national ratio of roughly 1.5 Conservatives to each Liberal) constituted evidence of either overt discrimination or a hostile climate, or both.
> 
> Inbar and Lammers set out to discover whether Haidt was right. They surveyed the members of the Society of Personality and Social Psychology, asking them how they identified politically, whether they believed there to be a hostile climate toward conservative thinkers, and how willing they were to discriminate against scholars who did not share their political views. As Haidt predicted, Inbar and Lammers found that conservative psychologists believed a hostile climate existed, and the more conservative the scholars reported themselves to be, the more they had personally experienced a hostile climate. The more liberal they were, on the other hand, the less they believed a hostile climate existed, many believing that conservatives just don't go into social science because their views are fundamentally incompatible with the kind of thinking necessary to do social science, or that once one becomes a social scientist, one would inevitably become a liberal. “I don't think it is necessarily the case that our field makes it difficult to be conservative because of a bias,” one respondent suggested, “but our field makes it difficult to be conservative because of the evidence that our field provides.”
> 
> iStock photo © marcogarrincha
> Source: iStock photo © marcogarrincha
> Despite their disbelief that conservatives faced a hostile climate, many politically liberal respondents admitted that they did not want to work with conservative scholars, and would actively discriminate against their conservative colleagues. In fact, “the more liberal respondents were, the more they said they would discriminate.” And these professors were most willing to discriminate for the purpose of ensuring that politically conservative professors were not hired in their departments.
> 
> The lack of awareness of their own unjust discrimination is evident in the unapologetic justifications liberal psychologists offered Inbar and Lammers for their self-reported unwillingness to include conservative scholars as their colleagues. Below are just a few representative comments:
> 
> “… in hiring decisions, all else being equal, you would want a colleague who could fit well into the culture of the department. Certainly, it doesn't make a lot of sense to hire someone - again, all else being equal - who had beliefs and opinions that were contrary to the culture of the department.”
> 
> “…if I have to interact with a faculty member, socially and academically, I would choose someone who is more like myself…”
> 
> “My main concern with a conservative social psychologist is whether or not they believe evidence.”
> 
> “…being a conservative in social psychology often means being scientifically wrong about a number of things.”
> 
> “I don't consider my critical attitude toward conservative political beliefs to be an inappropriate political bias, because in many cases those beliefs are predicated on demonstrably wrong propositions… and I don't think there's anything wrong with taking an aggressive partisan stance…”
> 
> “… if you are female or gay or smoke pot, it is impossible to feel fully safe around social conservatives. You are in danger around them. So of course you would prefer the more liberal candidate.”
> 
> “I don't see how a department of Psychology could accommodate such a viewpoint (if it was openly expressed)… We are very forgiving and accommodating in a way that the conservatives (at least in the U.S.) tend not to be.”
> 
> I must admit that I had to re-read some of the statements a few times before I recognized the outright prejudice and unwillingness to tolerate different views—because I share some of the same biases. As one respondent offered, “it's harder to introspect and investigate our own biases.” (This was followed by, “Would I vote against having a colleague who rejects same-sex marriage and a woman's right to choose? You bet.”) Vindictive protectiveness begins at home, it seems. Liberal social psychologists ensure their conservative colleagues, if hired, think twice before speaking up, lest they face charges of insensitivity, aggression, or worse.
> 
> Homogeneity breeds extremism, intolerance, and the certainty of the validity of one's positions. Perhaps it should be unsurprising then, that without conservative colleagues, liberal professors are, themselves, unwilling to consider (or even contend with) views that fundamentally contradict their own. This might explain at least some of students' unwillingness to do the same.
> 
> As a result of the ideologically inbred culture in which both students and faculty either fail to see or simply defend their own prejudices and intolerance, they feel justified in rejecting as campus speakers eminent figures such as Condoleeza Rice, the first black female secretary of state, and Christine Lagarde, the first woman to become head of the International Monetary Fund (and the first woman to become finance minister of a G8 economy) merely because they do not share their political perspectives. As dissenting voices on college campuses are silenced, it seems the tests for ideological correctness are pushed perpetually farther to the left.
> 
> The problem free speech advocates foresee from the implementation of trigger warnings is likely to result, too, from political and ideological homogeneity: Higher education is made emotionally safer by being less intellectually dangerous. Yet, it is exactly through risking what we think we know by scrutinizing our taken for granted assumptions, evaluating our received knowledge, and questioning our unexamined beliefs, that we ourselves become less dangerous. And we—students, faculty, and citizens in a pluralistic, free and open society—are unable to do that kind of critical thinking and self-examination without the intellectual collision provided by thinking partners whose views differ from our own.
> 
> Reimagining Pastor Martin Niemöller’s troubling passage:
> 
> First they refused to hire Pro-Life faculty, and I did not speak out
> Because I was not Pro-Life.
> 
> Then they refused to hire Conservatives, and I did not speak out
> Because I was not a Conservative.
> 
> Then they came for the Moderates, and I did not speak out
> Because I was not a Moderate.
> 
> Then they came for the faculty who upset the students, and I did not speak out
> Because I did not upset them.
> 
> Then they came for me
> And there was no one left to speak for me.
> And no one had taught the students how to live in a free and open society with people who disagree with them.
> 
> Philosopher, Jacques Maritain, writing in 1957, warned, “The problem of truth and human fellowship is… particularly important for this country, where men and women coming from a great diversity of national stocks and religious or philosophical creeds have to live together. If each one of them endeavored to impose his own convictions and the truth in which he believes on all his co-citizens, would not living together become impossible?”
> 
> “There is real and genuine tolerance,” Maritain claimed, “only when a man is firmly and absolutely convinced of a truth, or of what he holds to be a truth, and when he at the same time recognizes the right of those who deny this truth to exist, and to contradict him, and to speak their own mind, not because they are free from truth but because they seek truth in their own way, and because he respects in them human nature and human dignity…”
> 
> Where Do We Go From Here?
> 
> A week after Halloween, Yale students protested a forum on free speech at which Nicholas Christakis welcomed Greg Lukianoff. (Yes, Yale students protested a forum on free speech.) What followed, as reported in the Washington Post, “would seem to confirm much of Lukianoff and Haidt’s thesis.”
> 
> Tensions escalated, and according to the Yale Daily News, protestors spat on several attendees as they left. One attendee who was spat on reported that he was called a racist. Another attendee, a minority student, reported that several fellow minority students have labeled him a “traitor.” Both students wish to remain anonymous, fearing “backlash” from speaking out.
> 
> Remarkably, it is in this environment in which Erika and Nicholas Christakis had the courage to imagine that Yale students can learn to face and eventually embrace the discomfort of interacting with people whose ideas and views are so different from their own as to be upsetting or even offensive, and through these experiences, perhaps not only learn to handle themselves with dignity and grace, but make their world a better place—not by censoring, but by listening; not by shouting, but by speaking with civility; and not by labeling people, or dismissing them, or reviling them, but by treating them with dignity and an understanding of our shared humanity. It is heartening to know that the Christakises are educating some of the brightest (if not yet quite mature) young minds in the country.
> 
> The promise of a liberal arts education is to provide challenging, unpredictable, and even uncomfortable intellectual and interpersonal encounters in order to produce the capacity for critical thinking, open-mindedness, and critical self-examination in graduates who are less dogmatic and prejudiced than when they arrived; more conscious of and able to transcend their biases and in-group identifications; more capable of dealing with complexity, diversity, and change; better equipped to relate with compassion to people from a diverse spectrum of viewpoints and backgrounds; and more able to accept responsibility for the practical and ethical consequences of their ideas, words, and actions. Rather than being intellectually safe spaces in which all offense is banned, liberal arts colleges could be spaces in which it is safe for students and faculty to contend with, consider, and engage with people and ideas with whom they fundamentally disagree. This is the kind of education that sustains a free and open society and allows us to embrace the full breadth of our human family.
> 
> When higher education becomes more intellectually “safe,” the world becomes a more dangerous place.


https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/happiness-and-the-pursuit-leadership/201511/how-making-colleges-safe-spaces-makes-us-all-less



> Let us eschew the familiar examples: the disinvited speakers, the Title IX tribunals, the safe zones stocked with Play-Doh, the crusades against banh mi. The flesh-eating bacterium of political correctness, which feeds preferentially on brain tissue, and which has become endemic on elite college campuses, reveals its true virulence not in the sorts of high-profile outbreaks that reach the national consciousness, but in the myriad of ordinary cases—the everyday business-as-usual at institutions around the country—that are rarely even talked about.
> 
> A clarification, before I continue (since deliberate misconstrual is itself a tactic of the phenomenon in question). By political correctness, I do not mean the term as it has come to be employed on the right—that is, the expectation of adherence to the norms of basic decency, like refraining from derogatory epithets. I mean its older, intramural denotation: the persistent attempt to suppress the expression of unwelcome beliefs and ideas.
> 
> I recently spent a semester at Scripps, a selective women’s college in Southern California. I had one student, from a Chinese-American family, who informed me that the first thing she learned when she got to college was to keep quiet about her Christian faith and her non-feminist views about marriage. I had another student, a self-described “strong feminist,” who told me that she tends to keep quiet about everything, because she never knows when she might say something that you’re not supposed to. I had a third student, a junior, who wrote about a friend whom she had known since the beginning of college and who, she’d just discovered, went to church every Sunday. My student hadn’t even been aware that her friend was religious. When she asked her why she had concealed this essential fact about herself, her friend replied, “Because I don’t feel comfortable being out as a religious person here.”
> 
> I also heard that the director of the writing center, a specialist in disability studies, was informing people that they couldn’t use expressions like “that’s a crazy idea” because they stigmatize the mentally ill. I heard a young woman tell me that she had been criticized by a fellow student for wearing moccasins—an act, she was informed, of cultural appropriation. I heard an adjunct instructor describe how a routine pedagogical conflict over something he had said in class had turned, when the student in question claimed to have felt “triggered,” into, in his words, a bureaucratic “dumpster fire.” He was careful now, he added, to avoid saying anything, or teaching anything, that might conceivably lead to trouble.
> 
> I listened to students—young women, again, who considered themselves strong feminists—talk about how they were afraid to speak freely among their peers, and how despite its notoriety as a platform for cyberbullying, they were grateful for YikYak, the social media app, because it allowed them to say anonymously what they couldn’t say in their own name. Above all, I heard my students tell me that while they generally identified with the sentiments and norms that travel under the name of political correctness, they thought that it had simply gone too far—way too far. Everybody felt oppressed, as they put it, by the “PC police”—everybody, that is, except for those whom everybody else regarded as members of the PC police.
> 
> I heard all this, and a good bit more, while teaching one class, for 12 students, during one semester, at one college. And I have no reason to believe that circumstances are substantially different at other elite private institutions, and plenty of reasons not to believe it: from conversations with individuals at many schools, from my broader experience in higher education, from what I’ve read not only in the mainstream media but also in the higher education press. The situation is undoubtedly better at some places than others, undoubtedly worse at the liberal arts colleges as a whole than at the universities as a whole, but broadly similar across the board.
> 
> So this is how I’ve come to understand the situation. Selective private colleges have become religious schools. The religion in question is not Methodism or Catholicism but an extreme version of the belief system of the liberal elite: the liberal professional, managerial, and creative classes, which provide a large majority of students enrolled at such places and an even larger majority of faculty and administrators who work at them. To attend those institutions is to be socialized, and not infrequently, indoctrinated into that religion.
> 
> I should mention that when I was speaking about these issues last fall with a group of students at Whitman College, a selective school in Washington State, that idea, that elite private colleges are religious institutions, is the one that resonated with them most. I should also mention that I received an email recently from a student who had transferred from Oral Roberts, the evangelical Christian university in Tulsa, to Columbia, my alma mater. The latter, he found to his surprise, is also a religious school, only there, he said, the faith is the religion of success. The religion of success is not the same as political correctness, but as I will presently explain, the two go hand in hand.
> 
> What does it mean to say that these institutions are religious schools? First, that they possess a dogma, unwritten but understood by all: a set of “correct” opinions and beliefs, or at best, a narrow range within which disagreement is permitted. There is a right way to think and a right way to talk, and also a right set of things to think and talk about. Secularism is taken for granted. Environmentalism is a sacred cause. Issues of identity—principally the holy trinity of race, gender, and sexuality—occupy the center of concern. The presiding presence is Michel Foucault, with his theories of power, discourse, and the social construction of the self, who plays the same role on the left as Marx once did. The fundamental questions that a college education ought to raise—questions of individual and collective virtue, of what it means to be a good person and a good community—are understood to have been settled. The assumption, on elite college campuses, is that we are already in full possession of the moral truth. This is a religious attitude. It is certainly not a scholarly or intellectual attitude.
> 
> Dogma, and the enforcement of dogma, makes for ideological consensus. Students seldom disagree with one another anymore in class, I’ve been told about school after school. The reason, at least at Whitman, said one of the students I talked to there, is mainly that they really don’t have any disagreements. Another added that when they take up an issue in class, it isn’t, let’s talk about issue X, but rather, let’s talk about why such-and-such position is the correct one to have on issue X. When my student wrote about her churchgoing friend, she said that she couldn’t understand why anyone would feel uncomfortable being out as a religious person at a place as diverse as Scripps. But of course, Scripps and its ilk are only diverse in terms of identity. In terms of ideology, they are all but homogeneous. You don’t have “different voices” on campus, as these institutions like to boast; you have different bodies, speaking with the same voice.
> 
> That, by the way, is why liberal students (and liberals in general) are so bad at defending their own positions. They never have to, so they never learn to. That is also why it tends to be so easy for conservatives to goad them into incoherent anger. Nothing makes you more enraged than an argument you cannot answer. But the reason to listen to people who disagree with you is not so you can learn to refute them. The reason is that you may be wrong. In fact, you are wrong: about some things and probably about a lot of things. There is zero percent chance that any one of us is 100 percent correct. That, in turn, is why freedom of expression includes the right to hear as well as speak, and why disinviting campus speakers abridges the speech rights of students as well as of the speakers themselves.
> 
> Elite private colleges are ideologically homogenous because they are socially homogeneous, or close to it. Their student populations largely come from the liberal upper and upper-middle classes, multiracial but predominantly white, with an admixture of students from poor communities of color—two demographics with broadly similar political beliefs, as evidenced by the fact that they together constitute a large proportion of the Democratic Party base. As for faculty and managerial staff, they are even more homogenous than their students, both in their social origins and in their present milieu, which tends to be composed exclusively of other liberal professionals—if not, indeed, of other liberal academics. Unlike the campus protesters of the 1960s, today’s student activists are not expressing countercultural views. They are expressing the exact views of the culture in which they find themselves (a reason that administrators prove so ready to accede to their demands). If you want to find the counterculture on today’s elite college campuses, you need to look for the conservative students.
> 
> Which brings us to another thing that comes with dogma: heresy. Heresy means those beliefs that undermine the orthodox consensus, so it must be eradicated: by education, by reeducation—if necessary, by censorship. It makes a perfect, dreary sense that there are speech codes, or the desire for speech codes, at selective private colleges. The irony is that conservatives don’t actually care if progressives disapprove of them, with the result that political correctness generally amounts to internecine warfare on the left: radical feminists excoriating other radical feminists for saying “vagina” instead of “front hole,” students denouncing the director of Boys Don’t Cry as a transphobic “cis white bitch” (as recently happened at Reed College), and so forth.
> 
> But the most effective form of censorship, of course, is self-censorship—which, in the intimate environment of a residential college, young adults are very quick to learn. One of the students at Whitman mentioned that he’s careful, when questioning consensus beliefs, to phrase his opinion in terms of “Explain to me why I’m wrong.” Other students— at Bard College, at the Claremont Colleges—have explained that any challenge to the hegemony of identity politics will get you branded as a racist (as in, “Don’t talk to that guy, he’s a racist”). Campus protesters, their frequent rhetoric to the contrary notwithstanding, are not the ones being silenced: they are, after all, not being silent. They are in the middle of the quad, speaking their minds. The ones being silenced are the ones like my students at Scripps, like the students at Whitman, like many students, no doubt, at many places, who are keeping their mouths shut. “The religion of humanity,” as David Bromwich recently wrote, “may turn out to be as dangerous as all the other religions.”
> 
> The assumption on selective campuses is not only that we are in full possession of the truth, but that we are in full possession of virtue. We don’t just know the good with perfect wisdom, we embody it with perfect innocence. But regimes of virtue tend to eat their children. Think of Salem. They tend to turn upon themselves, since everybody wants to be the holiest. Think of the French Revolution. The ante is forever being upped. The PC commissariat reminds me of the NRA. Everyone is terrified of challenging the NRA (everyone in a position to stop it, at least), so it gets whatever it demands. But then, because it can, it thinks up new demands. Guns in playgrounds, guns in bars.
> 
> So it is with political correctness. There is always something new, as my students understood, that you aren’t supposed to say. And worst of all, you often don’t find out about it until after you have said it. The term political correctness, which originated in the 1970s as a form of self-mockery among progressive college students, was a deliberately ironic invocation of Stalinism. By now we’ve lost the irony but kept the Stalinism—and it was a feature of Stalinism that you could be convicted for an act that was not a crime at the time you committed it. So you were always already guilty, or could be made to be guilty, and therefore were always controllable.
> 
> You were also always under surveillance by a cadre of what Jane Austen called, in a very different context, “voluntary spies,” and what my students called the PC police. Regimes of virtue produce informants (which really does wonders for social cohesion). They also produce authorities, often self-appointed authorities, like the writing director at Scripps who decreed that you aren’t supposed to use the word crazy. Whenever I hear that you aren’t supposed to say something, I want to know, where did this supposed descend from? Who decided, and who gave them the right to decide? And whenever I hear that a given group of students demands this or says that, I want to ask, whom exactly are we talking about: all of them, or just a few of them? Did the group choose its leaders, or did the leaders choose themselves?
> 
> Let me be clear. I recognize that both the culture of political correctness and the recent forms of campus agitation are responding to enormous, intractable national problems. There is systemic racism and individual bigotry in the United States, and colleges are not immune from either. There is systemic sexism and sexual assault in society at large, and campuses are no exception. The call for safe spaces and trigger warnings, the desire to eliminate micro-aggressions, the demand for the removal of offensive symbols and the suppression of offensive language: however foolish some of these might be as policy prescriptions (especially the first two), however absurd as they work themselves out on the ground, all originate in deeply legitimate concerns.
> 
> But so much of political correctness is not about justice or creating a safe environment; it is about power. And so much of what is taking place at colleges today reflects the way that relations of power have been reconfigured in contemporary higher education. Campus activists are taking advantage of the fact (and I suspect that a lot of them understand this intuitively, if not explicitly) that students have a lot more power than they used to. The change is the result not only of the rise of the customer-service mentality in academia, but also of the proletarianization of the faculty. Students have risen; instructors have fallen. Where once administrations worked in alliance with the faculty, were indeed largely composed of faculty, now they work against the faculty in alliance with students, a separate managerial stratum more interested in the satisfaction of its customers than the well-being of its employees.
> 
> In the inevitable power struggle between students and teachers, the former have gained the whip hand. The large majority of instructors today are adjuncts working term to term for a few thousand dollars a course, or contract employees with no long-term job security, or untenured professors whose careers can still be derailed. With the expansion of Title IX in 2011—the law is now being used, among other things, to police classroom content—even tenured faculty are sitting with a sword above their heads. Thanks not only to the shift to contingent employment but also to the chronic oversupply of PhDs (the academic reserve army, to adapt a phrase from Marx), academic labor is cheap and academic workers are vulnerable and frightened. In a conflict between a student and a faculty member, almost nothing is at stake for the student beyond the possibility of receiving a low grade (which, in the current environment, means something like a B+). But the teacher could be fired. That is why so many faculty members, like that adjunct instructor at Scripps, are teaching with their tails between their legs. They, too, are being silenced. Whether they know it or not, student activists (and students in general) are exploiting the insecurity of an increasingly immiserated workforce. So much for social justice.
> 
> The power of political correctness is wielded not only against the faculty, however, but also against other groups within the student body, ones who don’t belong to the ideologically privileged demographics or espouse the approved points of view: conservative students; religious students, particularly Christians; students who identify as Zionists, a category that includes a lot of Jewish students; “athletes,” meaning white male athletes; white students from red states; heterosexual cisgendered white men from anywhere at all, who represent, depending on the school, between a fifth and a third of all students. (I say this, by the way, as an atheist, a democratic socialist, a native northeasterner, a person who believes that colleges should not have sports teams in the first place—and in case it isn’t obvious by now, a card-carrying member of the liberal elite.) I haven’t heard too many people talk about creating safe spaces for Christians, or preventing micro-aggressions against conservatives, or banning hate speech against athletes, or disinviting socialists.
> 
> What I have heard, frequently, for as long as I have been involved in academia, are open expressions of contempt or prejudice or hostility against those suspect groups or members of those groups. If you are a white man, you are routinely regarded as guilty until proven innocent, the worst possible construction is put upon your words, and anything you say on a sensitive issue is received with suspicion at best. I attended a workshop on micro-aggressions at the University of Missouri last year. The problem with micro-aggressions, the leader said, is that they “create a space of hostility,” that they say, “you don’t belong; you are different in a way that’s not okay.” Those formulations precisely describe the environment that the groups I just enumerated often encounter at elite private colleges, except that unlike the typical micro-aggression, the offense is not inadvertent. It is quite deliberate. Racism may indeed be a system, but bigotry and prejudice are personal attitudes, and they are freely distributed (“cis white bitch”) across the political spectrum.
> 
> I am perfectly aware that men, whites, heterosexuals, and cisgendered people remain the dominant groups in society as a whole. But equality is not revenge. Racism, sexism, homophobia, and transphobia are incomparably more powerful, and more entrenched, than their “reverse” counterparts, but that doesn’t make the latter anything less than reprehensible, especially when practiced against college students: individuals, in other words, who are scarcely more than adolescents, and who deserve the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> I was talking about trigger warnings with the writing director at Scripps. I told her that the only student I’d taught who was so uncomfortable with course material that he had to leave the room was a young Christian man (another Asian American, as it turns out), who excused himself before a class discussion of the sexually explicit lesbian novelist Jeanette Winterson. I was naïve enough to think that the director would be sympathetic to the student’s situation. Instead, she snorted with contempt. (For the record, I myself was none too happy with his move. But then, I don’t believe in trigger warnings in the first place.) Progressive faculty and students at selective private colleges will often say that they want to dismantle the hierarchies of power that persist in society at large. Their actions often suggest that in fact they would like to invert them. All groups are equal, but some are more equal than others.
> 
> Political correctness creates a mindset of us versus them. “Them” is white men, or straight cisgendered white men—a.k.a. “the patriarchy.” (The phrase “dead white men,” so beloved on the left, would have little force if its last two words were not already felt to constitute a pejorative.) “Us” is everybody else, the coalition of virtue (virtuous, of course, by virtue of an accident of birth). Which means that political correctness not only treats “them” as a monolith—erasing the differences among white people, like those between Jews and Mormons or English and Irish, thus effacing the specificity of their historical and sometimes also their present experiences—it effaces the specificity of everyone’s experience.
> 
> Political correctness expects us to plot our experience on the grid of identity, to interpret it in terms of our location at the intersection of a limited number of recognized categories. You are a lesbian Latina, therefore you must feel X. You are a white trans man, therefore you must think Y. But identity should not precede experience; it should proceed from it. And experience is much more granular, and composed of a vastly larger number of variables, than is dreamt of in the PC philosophy. I myself am a youngest child; I was raised in the suburbs; I grew up in an Orthodox Jewish family—but more to the point, my consciousness and way of being in the world have been shaped by an infinite series of experiential particulars, a large proportion of which are not reducible to any category.
> 
> That, by the way, is one of the reasons to read literature, and to place it at the center of a college education: because it captures the complexity of lived experience, and of enacted identity, in a way that the categories of a politicized social science can never hope to match.
> 
> There is one category that the religion of the liberal elite does not recognize—that its purpose, one might almost conclude, is to conceal: class. Class at fancy colleges, as throughout American society, has been the unspeakable word, the great forbidden truth. And the exclusion of class on selective college campuses enables the exclusion of a class. It has long struck me in leftist or PC rhetoric how often “white” is conflated with “wealthy,” as if all white people were wealthy and all wealthy people were white. In fact, more than 40 percent of poor Americans are white. Roughly 60 percent of working-class Americans are white. Almost two-thirds of white Americans are poor or working-class. Altogether, lower-income whites make up about 40 percent of the country, yet they are almost entirely absent on elite college campuses, where they amount, at most, to a few percent and constitute, by a wide margin, the single most underrepresented group.
> 
> We don’t acknowledge class, so there are few affirmative-action programs based on class. Not coincidentally, lower-income whites belong disproportionately to precisely those groups whom it is acceptable and even desirable, in the religion of the colleges, to demonize: conservatives, Christians, people from red states. Selective private colleges are produced by the liberal elite and reproduce it in turn. If it took an electoral catastrophe to remind this elite of the existence (and ultimately, one hopes, the humanity) of the white working class, the fact should come as no surprise. They’ve never met them, so they neither know nor care about them. In the psychic economy of the liberal elite, the white working class plays the role of the repressed. The recent presidential campaign may be understood as the return of that repressed—and the repressed, when it returns, is always monstrous.
> 
> The exclusion of class also enables the concealment of the role that elite colleges play in perpetuating class, which they do through a system that pretends to accomplish the opposite, our so-called meritocracy. Students have as much merit, in general, as their parents can purchase (which, for example, is the reason SAT scores correlate closely with family income). The college admissions process is, as Mitchell L. Stevens writes in Creating a Class, a way of “laundering privilege.”
> 
> But it isn’t simply the admissions process. The culture of political correctness, the religion of the fancy private colleges, provides the affluent white and Asian students who make up the preponderant majority of their student bodies, and the affluent white and Asian professionals who make up the preponderant majority of their tenured faculty and managerial staffs, with the ideological resources to alibi or erase their privilege. It enables them to tell themselves that they are children of the light—part of the solution to our social ills, not an integral component of the problem. It may speak about dismantling the elite, but its real purpose is to flatter it.
> 
> And here we come to the connection between the religion of success and the religion of political correctness. Political correctness is a fig leaf for the competitive individualism of meritocratic neoliberalism, with its worship of success above all. It provides a moral cover beneath which undergraduates can prosecute their careerist projects undisturbed. Student existence may be understood as largely separated into two non-communicating realms: campus social life (including the classroom understood as a collective space), where the enforcement of political correctness is designed to create an emotionally unthreatening environment; and the individual pursuit of personal advancement, the real business going forward. The moral commitments of the first (which are often transient in any case) are safely isolated from the second.
> 
> What falls between the two is nothing less than the core purpose of a liberal education: inquiry into the fundamental human questions, undertaken through rational discourse. Rational discourse, meaning rational argument: not the us-talk of PC consensus, which isn’t argument, or the them-talk of vituperation (as practiced ubiquitously on social media), which isn’t rational. But inquiry into the fundamental human questions—in the words of Tolstoy, “What shall we do and how shall we live?”—threatens both of the current campus creeds: political correctness, by calling its certainties into question; the religion of success, by calling its values into question. Such inquiry raises the possibility that there are different ways to think and different things to live for.
> 
> Political correctness and rational discourse are incompatible ideals. Forget “civility,” the quality that college deans and presidents inevitably put forth as that which needs to “balance” free expression. The call for civility is nothing more than a management tool for nervous bureaucrats, a way of splitting every difference and puréeing them into a pablum of deanly mush. Free expression is an absolute; to balance it is to destroy it.
> 
> Fortunately, we already have a tried-and-tested rule for free expression, one specifically designed to foster rational discourse. It’s called the First Amendment, and First Amendment jurisprudence doesn’t recognize “offensive” speech or even hate speech as categories subject to legitimate restriction. For one thing, hate is not illegal, and neither is giving offense. For another, what’s hate to me may not be hate to you; what’s offensive to you may be my deeply held belief. The concepts are relative and subjective. When I gave a version of this essay as a talk at Bard, the first comment from the panel of student respondents came from a young Palestinian woman who argued that “conservative narratives” like Zionism should be censored, because “they require the otherization, if not the dehumanization, of another group of people.” It didn’t seem to have occurred to her that many Zionists would say the same about what they regard as the Palestinian position. Once you start to ban offensive speech, there is no logical place to stop—or rather, where you stop will be determined by the relative positions of competing groups within the community.
> 
> In other words, again, by power. To take the most conspicuous issue around which questions of free expression are being disputed on campus, the disinvitation of outside speakers always reflects the power of one group over another. When a speaker is invited to campus, it means that some set of people within the institution—some department, center, committee, or student organization—wants to hear what they have to say. When they are disinvited, shouted down, or otherwise prevented from speaking, it means another set has proved to be more powerful.
> 
> When the latter are accused of opposing free speech, they invariably respond, “How can we be opposed to free speech? We are exercising it right now!” But everyone is in favor of their own free speech (including, for instance, Vladimir Putin). The test of your commitment to free speech as a general principle is whether you are willing to tolerate the speech of others, especially those with whom you most disagree. If you are using your speech to try to silence speech, you are not in favor of free speech. You are only in favor of yourself.
> 
> I see no reason that the First Amendment shouldn’t be the guiding principle at private colleges and universities (at least the ones that profess to be secular), just as it is, perforce, at public institutions. But public schools are very different places from private ones. Their student bodies, for the most part, are far more diverse, economically and in every other way, which means these institutions do not have to deal with a large bolus of affluent, sheltered white and Asian kids who don’t know how to talk to black and brown people and need to be “educated” into “awareness” by the presence of African-American and Latino students (who are, in turn, expected to “represent” their communities). When different kinds of people grow up together, rather than being introduced to one another under artificial conditions in young adulthood, they learn to talk and play and study together honestly and unselfconsciously—which means, for adolescents, often frankly and roughly—without feeling that they have to tiptoe around sensitivities that are frequently created by the situation itself. (In today’s idiom, they can be real with one another. The one thing students at elite private colleges very rarely are is “real.”) It’s true that neighborhoods and public schools are much more segregated than they were a generation ago, but students at public colleges and universities are still considerably less likely to come from affluent white/Asian bubbles than are those at wealthy private ones.
> 
> True diversity means true disagreement. Political correctness exists at public institutions, but it doesn’t dominate them. A friend of mine who went to Columbia and Yale now teaches at Hunter College, part of the City University of New York. “When you meet someone at Hunter,” she told me, “you can’t assume they see the world the same way you do.” That’s about as pithy an expression of the problem at selective private colleges as I can imagine. When you meet someone at Columbia or Yale or Scripps or Whitman or any of scores of other institutions, you absolutely can assume they see the world the same way you do. And anyone who threatens to disrupt that cozy situation must be disinvited, reeducated, or silenced. It’s no surprise that the large majority of high-profile PC absurdities take place at elite private schools like Emory or Oberlin or Northwestern.
> 
> That same safe assumption, about the points of view of everyone around you, does not pervade selective private campuses alone, of course. It is equally the case among the liberal elite: at the Manhattan dinner party, the Silicon Valley startup, the Seattle coffee shop, the Brookline PTA. (That it is also the case in other realms of society, non-liberal and/or non-elite, is true. It is also no excuse, especially not for people who consider themselves so enlightened.) This is not an accident. Selective private colleges are the training grounds of the liberal elite, and the training in question involves not only formal education for professional success, but also initiation into the folkways of the tribe.
> 
> Which means that fancy private colleges have a mission public institutions don’t. People arrive at public schools from a wide range of social locations, and they return to a range that is nearly as wide. The institutional mission is to get them through and into the job market, not to turn them into any particular kind of person. But selective private colleges (which also tend to be a lot smaller than public schools) are in the business of creating a community and, beyond that, a class. “However much diversity Yale’s freshman classes may have,” as one of my students once put it, “its senior classes have far less.”
> 
> And this, I believe, is one of the sources of the new revolt among students of color at elite private colleges and universities. The expectation at those institutions has always been that the newcomers whom they deign to admit to the ranks of the blessed, be they Jews in the 1950s or African Americans today, will assimilate to the ways of the blessed. That they will become, as people say, “more white.” That bargain, as uncomfortable as it has always been, was more readily accepted in the past. For various reasons, it seems that it no longer is. Students of color are telling the whites who surround them, No, we aren’t like you, and what’s more, we don’t want to be like you. As very different as their outlook is from that of the white working class, their rejection of the liberal elite is not entirely dissimilar.
> 
> Selective private colleges need to decide what kind of places they want to be. Do they want to be socialization machines for the upper-middle class, ideological enforcers of progressive dogma? Or do they want to be educational institutions in the only sense that really matters: places of free, frank, and fearless inquiry? When we talk about political correctness and its many florid manifestations, so much in the news of late, we are talking not only about racial injustice and other forms of systemic oppression, or about the coddling of privileged youth, though both are certainly at play. We are also talking, or rather not talking, about the pathologies of the American class system. And those are also what we need to deal with.


https://theamericanscholar.org/on-political-correctness/#


----------



## Dolorian

"Resist it while you can"


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Justin Trudeau's wife is taking some heat.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/sophie-gregoire-social-media-post-1.4016457



> *Sophie Grégoire Trudeau defends post urging women to thank men on International Women's Day*
> 
> Sophie Grégoire Trudeau has stepped out to defend a controversial social media post she published on the eve of International Women's Day after many took her to task for encouraging women to "celebrate the boys and men in our lives."
> 
> On Tuesday, Grégoire Trudeau asked her followers to take a picture holding hands with their "male ally" and share it on social media with the hashtag #TomorrowInHand.
> 
> "This week, as we mark International Women's Day, let's celebrate the boys and men in our lives who encourage us to be who we truly are, who treat girls & women with respect, and who aren't afraid to speak up in front of others," she said in the post.
> 
> The post garnered widespread criticism on Facebook, where women filled the comment stream with their disappointment.
> 
> "I think I'll spend International Women's Day focused on the women who encouraged me to be who I am instead," said Becky Cooper Clancy.
> 
> "Ugh, really?!?! Don't we already celebrate men enough?? Do we really need to make International WOMEN'S Day about the men in our lives???" said Kristina Kurth Benoit.
> 
> "In case you missed it, Sophie, this is International Women's Day. You don't have to turn everything into a way to promote your husband. Shameful!" said Anne Dunlop.
> 
> By Wednesday afternoon the message had collected almost 3,500 comments.
> 
> Grégoire Trudeau used an event on Wednesday to explain that she created the post because she wanted men, women and boys to "hold hands in the fight for more equality."
> 
> "Because if boys and men aren't part of the equation where we learn from one another, have truthful conversations and complement one another, we will not achieve the prosperity and peace that we deserve as human beings," she said.
> 
> Grégoire Trudeau said women should "thank the men around us who believe in us."
> 
> That message was not well-received by Conservative MP Michelle Rempel
> 
> "My personal opinion is, today, rather than saying we are celebrating men and boys, let's talk about public policy options, or other things that we need to raise awareness on to see continued gender equality."
> 
> Rempel said she would have rather seen Grégoire Trudeau use her public profile to remind people that genital mutilation on women is still widely practised in parts of the world, or to speak out against early and forced marriage for girls.
> 
> "It looked like the PMO sat around and said, 'How can we make International Women's Day about a photo of Justin Trudeau,'" she said...


----------



## Pratchett

I only found out today that March is *Women's History Month*.

Jesus Fucking Christ is this actually necessary? :lmao

inb4 "every month is men's history month" :mj


----------



## virus21

Pratchett said:


> I only found out today that March is *Women's History Month*.
> 
> Jesus Fucking Christ is this actually necessary? :lmao
> 
> inb4 "every month is men's history month" :mj


Yeah and they did that stupid women's strike yesterday. Which was mostly privileged women who could afford to take off


----------



## Reaper

http://www.campusreform.org/?ID=8889



> An experiment designed to reveal gender bias by reenacting the presidential debates with the candidates’ genders reversed found that Hillary Clinton would have been even less likeable as a man.
> The two NYU professors who designed the experiment were "unsettled" to discover that audience members actually found Trump's style more endearing when it came from a woman.
> One female audience member even remarked that she found the male version of Clinton "very punchable" because he smiled so much.
> 
> An experiment designed to reveal gender bias by reenacting the presidential debates with the candidates’ genders reversed found that Hillary Clinton would have been even less likeable as a man.
> 
> Maria Guadalupe and Joe Salvatore, two professors at New York University, planned to demonstrate the alleged gender bias Clinton faced in the 2016 election by acting out the presidential debates with Trump as a woman and Hillary as a man, reports NYU News.
> 
> “When [the female version of Trump] was attacking, I had so much respect for her and her level of confidence.” Tweet This
> 
> The goal of the “Her Opponent” project was to prove that people would not have accepted Trump’s aggressive behavior had it come from a woman, and that Hillary’s debate style would be much more likable if she were a man.
> 
> [RELATED: Calling Hillary 'Mrs. Clinton' is sexist, say Georgetown Dems]
> 
> The professors and audiences of the mock debates, however, were “unsettled” to discover that the opposite was true—Trump became more likable as a woman and Hillary became even less likable as a man.
> 
> To isolate the gender variable to the greatest extent possible, the actors portraying the candidates sought to emulate their debate performances exactly, down to gestures and intonation, though it was necessary in some instances to tweak the language to reflect the gender reversal.
> 
> 
> 
> “We both thought that the inversion would confirm our liberal assumption—that no one would have accepted Trump’s behavior from a woman, and that the male Clinton would seem like the much stronger candidate,” Salvatore explained. “But we kept checking in with each other and realized that this disruption—a major change in perception—was happening. I had an unsettled feeling the whole way through.”
> 
> [RELATED: Barnard students mourn Hillary loss with 'feminist coloring pages']
> 
> Salvatore also related that several audience members felt they finally understood how Trump won after watching the gender-swapped debate.
> 
> “The simplicity of Trump’s message became easier for people to hear when it was coming from a woman,” Salvatore explained, sharing the reaction of a female audience member who said the male version of Clinton was “very punchable” because he smiled too much.
> 
> “When she [the female version of Trump] was attacking, I had so much respect for her and her level of confidence,” a different female audience member told The New York Times.
> 
> “At the time of the debates, I dismissed him as awkward, unskilled, untrained,” Salvatore concluded in an email to the Times. “Now I’m not so sure that I would do that.”
> 
> Follow the author of this article on Twitter: @amber_athey


----------



## CamillePunk

@DesolationRow 

So this happened in my town yesterday:

http://www.santacruzsentinel.com/so...conflict-rage-at-santa-cruz-womens-day-strike



> SANTA CRUZ >> A march in honor of the International Women’s Day strike splintered into two factions in downtown Santa Cruz Wednesday, blocking traffic on Mission Street and Pacific Avenue, before sparking intense, angry confrontations with drivers and even between protest groups.
> 
> The protest was organized by Santa Cruz General Strike Organizing Committee. Yet two distinct groups with clearly different agendas emerged during the event. The first included roughly 75 younger protesters, mostly women of color, who marched down from UC Santa Cruz. This group’s messaging was focused on racism, white privilege, patriarchal oppression, as well as transgender and queer issues.
> 
> The second group consisted of about 150 women and men dressed mostly in red who were part of the Santa Cruz County Women’s Action group, an outgrowth of the Jan. 21 Women’s March. Older and less diverse, this group focused on issues primary to the larger International Women’s Day Strike — reserving most of its anger for the administration of President Donald Trump.
> 
> The UCSC protesters endured intense verbal abuse from the public during their march to downtown Santa Cruz, according to Meli Jimenez, 24. In addition, one of their number had his bicycle run over and destroyed, she said.
> 
> As a result, when the UCSC protest group, which referred to as itself the “Brown Squad” at times, arrived en masse at the Louden Nelson Community Center to join the other protesters, it was visibly angry.
> 
> The Santa Cruz General Strike group, organized by Nora Caruso, 49, director of the Santa Cruz Toddler Center, joined forces with the UCSC group and marched to Pacific Avenue via Center and Maple.
> 
> “We voted unanimously to close down the center to give our 100 percent female staff the opportunity to strike,” said Caruso. “It’s a well-deserved paid day off.”
> 
> Both groups marched in solidarity through downtown, but the UCSC group splintered off from the Santa Cruz General Strike group once they reached the clock tower.
> 
> For the next hour, dueling protests occurred, each with its own speakers and its own messaging. The UCSC group obstructed traffic at the intersection, angering drivers and causing havoc. The Santa Cruz General Strike group gathered at the foot of the clock tower, clear of the street.
> 
> Santa Cruz police blocked off Water Street at River Street to the east of the protest. They also placed officers in the Santa Cruz Mission State Historic Park above to observe the protest and collect video.
> 
> “This is so stupid,” said Santa Cruz resident Sam Johnson. “Everyone in Santa Cruz agrees with these protesters. Why are they blocking traffic? It doesn’t seem constructive.”
> 
> While the younger, angrier group continued to block traffic, deriding white supremacy and the patriarchy, Deborah Johnson, minister of Soquel’s Inner Light Center addressed the group gathered at the clock tower. When asked about the UCSC group’s messaging, Johnson said she couldn’t hear it, but could certainly “imagine what it is.”
> 
> “Change takes all of us,” said Johnson. “Malcolm X had a place and Martin Luther King Jr. had a place. By the end of their struggle, each had moved closer to the middle.”
> 
> In an effort to explain the rift between the two groups, UCSC student Jimenez broke away from the “Brown Squad” to take up the microphone at the clock tower, explaining her group felt it had been assaulted during its march downtown.
> 
> “We are tired of being assaulted; of our ancestors being assaulted; of seeing our families assaulted,” Jimenez said.
> 
> Jimenez addressed the Santa Cruz General Strike group directly about what it means to be an “ally.”
> 
> “Ally-ship means getting off your high horse and realizing that other people are suffering a lot more than you,” said Jimenez. “To join those people over there you have to address the darkness within you.”


They even attack the white people who are on their side. :lol Don't think these people are going to be winning the culture war.

I want to highlight one statement from SC resident Sam Johnson, from the article, who said:



> “This is so stupid,” said Santa Cruz resident Sam Johnson. “Everyone in Santa Cruz agrees with these protesters. Why are they blocking traffic? It doesn’t seem constructive.”


Indeed, Santa Cruz is a hardcore leftist echo chamber. Even those such as myself who hold wildly different views have to be careful and considerate in how and when to express ourselves, often for the sake of our own physical safety. Yet, political protests which disrupt daily life occur here extremely frequency, even though the people being disrupted are by and large in full agreement with the protests. :lol


----------



## yeahbaby!

Pratchett said:


> I only found out today that March is *Women's History Month*.
> 
> Jesus Fucking Christ is this actually necessary? :lmao
> 
> inb4 "every month is men's history month" :mj


A whole month of historical secretarial, cooking and cleaning stories AMIRITE!!


----------



## DesolationRow

CamillePunk said:


> @DesolationRow
> 
> So this happened in my town yesterday:
> 
> http://www.santacruzsentinel.com/so...conflict-rage-at-santa-cruz-womens-day-strike
> 
> They even attack the white people who are on their side. :lol Don't think these people are going to be winning the culture war.
> 
> I want to highlight one statement from SC resident Sam Johnson, from the article, who said:
> 
> Indeed, Santa Cruz is a hardcore leftist echo chamber. Even those such as myself who hold wildly different views have to be careful and considerate in how and when to express ourselves, often for the sake of our own physical safety. Yet, political protests which disrupt daily life occur here extremely frequency, even though the people being disrupted are by and large in full agreement with the protests. :lol


Quite a story indeed, *Camille*. Quite a story indeed. Wish I could say I am genuinely surprised by any of this. :lol


----------



## Pratchett

yeahbaby! said:


> A whole month of historical secretarial, cooking and cleaning stories AMIRITE!!


That is quite a backwards, sexist attitude you have towards women on display there.

You may wish to check your privilege and etc. :sundin2


----------



## Miss Sally

CamillePunk said:


> @DesolationRow
> 
> So this happened in my town yesterday:
> 
> http://www.santacruzsentinel.com/so...conflict-rage-at-santa-cruz-womens-day-strike
> 
> They even attack the white people who are on their side. :lol Don't think these people are going to be winning the culture war.
> 
> I want to highlight one statement from SC resident Sam Johnson, from the article, who said:
> 
> Indeed, Santa Cruz is a hardcore leftist echo chamber. Even those such as myself who hold wildly different views have to be careful and considerate in how and when to express ourselves, often for the sake of our own physical safety. Yet, political protests which disrupt daily life occur here extremely frequency, even though the people being disrupted are by and large in full agreement with the protests. :lol


The Left is like the Balkan states, constantly fighting with each other when on the same side or facing the same enemy. Poor classical Liberals are like real refugees fleeing from it while the rest try to capture them and force them to fall in line.

When you have this kind of fighting and disruption inside your own echo chamber, it's time to sit back and really think about your political ideology.


----------



## virus21

The left is a massive ouroboros and it sadly doesn't see it


----------



## Reaper

Miss Sally said:


> The Left is like the Balkan states, constantly fighting with each other when on the same side or facing the same enemy. Poor classical Liberals are like real refugees fleeing from it while the rest try to capture them and force them to fall in line.
> 
> When you have this kind of fighting and disruption inside your own echo chamber, it's time to sit back and really think about your political ideology.


SJW's have lost the first phase of the culture war. Most SJW youtubers are going out of business, almost all hardcore leftist propaganda mills online are dying, SJW comics are dying, and simply cannot cope with the amount of failures they've suffered in just a simple matter of a two-three years. 

Their echo chamber is pretty much crumbling all around them which is probably why most of them are now feasting on their own. That's what desperation looks like when you're starving. Once college admins finally realize that their admission rates are dipping, they'll come to the right side as well. 

Money is the great corrector.

Kinda like what happens to socialists when they finally create their socialist utopia :draper2


----------



## virus21




----------



## Reaper

Mika had yet another meltdown. Emotionally rekt. MSM has completely been delegitimized by these emotional hacks. 






It's a sad day in America when people like Mark Dice - who once used to profit off of conspiracy theories have now had their world views legitimized and are on the frontlines of the MSM failure.

Mark Dice is one of those guys that used to make videos about celebrities confirming their illuminati status simply by shaking hands with each other a certain way. And now he's carved out an MSM bashing niche instead :lmao


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

virus21 said:


> The left is a massive ouroboros and it sadly doesn't see it


Sad isn't the first adjective that comes to mind, more like thankfully.


----------



## Reaper

Oh Jeez. 










I don't think anyone should ever underestimate the intelligence of some 4chan users :wow


----------



## virus21

> Allison Stanger, a professor of politics and economics at Middlebury College, says the mob of angry protesters who attacked her last week during Charles Murray's visit to campus "had effectively dehumanized me."
> 
> "They couldn't look me in the eye, because if they had, they would have seen another human being," she wrote in a post about the incident.
> 
> As I reported previously, Stanger had intended to serve as the moderator of the event: a discussion with American Enterprise Institute scholar Charles Murray, the controversial author of The Bell Curve and Coming Apart. In her post, Stanger describes herself as a Democrat who does not agree with Murray, but nevertheless believes campus is a place for a robust debate about a variety of viewpoints.
> 
> Stanger's firsthand account of what transpired can be found here. A few highlights:
> 
> I agreed to participate in the event with Charles Murray, because several of my students asked me to do so. They are smart and good people, all of them, and this was their big event of the year. I actually welcomed the opportunity to be involved, because while my students may know I am a Democrat, all of my courses are nonpartisan, and this was a chance to demonstrate publicly my commitment to a free and fair exchange of views in my classroom. As the campus uproar about his visit built, I was genuinely surprised and troubled to learn that some of my faculty colleagues had rendered judgement on Dr. Murray's work and character, while openly admitting that they had not read anything he had written. With the best of intentions, they offered their leadership to enraged students, and we all now know what the results were. …
> 
> I want you to know what it feels like to look out at a sea of students yelling obscenities at other members of my beloved community. There were students and faculty who wanted to hear the exchange, but were unable to do so, either because of the screaming and chanting and chair-pounding in the room, or because their seats were occupied by those who refused to listen, and they were stranded outside the doors. I saw some of my faculty colleagues who had publicly acknowledged that they had not read anything Dr. Murray had written join the effort to shut down the lecture. All of this was deeply unsettling to me. What alarmed me most, however, was what I saw in student eyes from up on that stage. Those who wanted the event to take place made eye contact with me. Those intent on disrupting it steadfastly refused to do so. It was clear to me that they had effectively dehumanized me. They couldn't look me in the eye, because if they had, they would have seen another human being. There is a lot to be angry about in America today, but nothing good ever comes from demonizing our brothers and sisters.
> 
> Stanger goes on to explain how she was attacked outside the event, resulting in a neck injury that landed her in the hospital.
> 
> Many have asked, on Twitter and elsewhere, whether the mob that attacked Stanger consisted of students. At this point, we don't know for sure (some of the attackers were apparently wearing ski masks to hide their identities). But the people who protested inside the building were students—some of them, at least. It seems likely to me that at least some of the people who followed Stanger and Murray from one location to another, and then assaulted them, were students.
> 
> Murray has written about the altercation as well. He notes that over the last two decades, he has spoken on campuses numerous times. Those appearances provoked protests, but—and this is the key point—never outright censorship. The protesters always maintained an understanding with the administration: they could have their demonstration, but they would be expected to fall silent when it was time for Murray to speak.
> 
> "These negotiated agreements have always worked," writes Murray. "At least a couple of dozen times, I have been able to give my lecture to an attentive (or at least quiet) audience despite an organized protest."
> 
> This seems like powerful anecdotal evidence in support of my growing suspicion that college campuses are indeed becoming more hostile to free speech. Murray writes:
> 
> In the mid-1990s, I could count on students who had wanted to listen to start yelling at the protesters after a certain point, "Sit down and shut up, we want to hear what he has to say." That kind of pushback had an effect. It reminded the protesters that they were a minority. I am assured by people at Middlebury that their protesters are a minority as well. But they are a minority that has intimidated the majority. The people in the audience who wanted to hear me speak were completely cowed. That cannot be allowed to stand. A campus where a majority of students are fearful to speak openly because they know a minority will jump on them is no longer an intellectually free campus in any meaningful sense.
> 
> To recap: some students and professors wanted to hear an expert present a viewpoint that isn't well-represented on campus. In response, a mob formed for the explicit purpose of prohibiting this exchange of ideas and punishing—with violence—the people involved.
> 
> Murray has called upon Middlebury to punish the students involved as a deterrent against future acts of illiberalism. He's quite right to do so. Administrators must not sit idly by as a minority of radicals destroy the intellectual foundations of the college.


http://reason.com/blog/2017/03/06/professor-injured-by-crazed-mob-at-middl


----------



## Dolorian




----------



## CamillePunk

The police existing to protect us :lmao what kind of sheeple normie bullshit


----------



## virus21

> The people of Rochdale will have to watch their mouths because of a proposed ban on swearing in the town centre.
> 
> Town hall bosses are planning to fine anyone caught using expletives in the Greater Manchester market town up to £100.
> 
> It is part of a planned crackdown on anti-social behaviour in the former mill town, giving enforcement officers powers to issue on-the-spot fines for anyone caught "using foul and abusive language".
> 
> The council leader has had to defend the plans after free speech advocates said issuing financial penalties as punishment would breach people's human rights.
> 
> Other activities that could be outlawed as part of the planned Public Space Protection Order include begging, playing loud music, loudly revving car engines, street drinking, unauthorised charity collecting, and skateboarding.
> 
> 
> The council said the powers - under which "offenders" would be warned, moved on or fined - would stop "a small minority spoiling it" for the majority.
> 
> Enforcement teams would be authorised to issue £100 penalties, with the fine rising to £1,000 if offenders fail to pay and lose through the courts.
> 
> However, Liberty, the human rights group, said it would be a "a staggering misuse of power".
> 
> Laraten Caten, legal officer for Liberty, told the Manchester Evening News: “These proposals would unjustifiably curb the rights and freedoms of Rochdale residents.
> 
> “The swearing ban is so vaguely defined it would prove impossible for anyone to know whether they were breaking the law or not, while a blanket ban on begging will criminalise some of the most vulnerable people in the town.”
> 
> Mixed reaction on social media
> 
> Follow
> UniversalTuber @UniversalTuber
> I think the Rochdale swearing ban is great. It ain't about free speech, it's bc the place is an antisocial, hostile dump. On my doorstep too
> 12:19 PM - 8 Mar 2017
> Retweets likes
> Follow
> William Marshall @allan3_marshall
> It's banning freedom of speaking for people who's vocabulary's so poor and limited that they can't think of the words to express themselves. https://twitter.com/Goofybean_/status/839577037765488640 …
> 5:16 PM - 8 Mar 2017
> Retweets likes
> Follow
> Paul Holmes @DidymusBrush
> So @Richardfarnell1 wants to ban swearing in Rochdale town centre. I worked there 2003-2007. Trust me, the swearing comes naturally.
> 6:19 PM - 8 Mar 2017 · Manchester, England
> Retweets likes
> Follow
> Soliloquy @soliloquypua
> English town Rochdale swearing ban!? I'm sure glad the US won the Revolutionary War
> 10:01 AM - 8 Mar 2017
> Retweets 1 1 like
> However, Rochdale council leader Richard Farnell said: “There have been instances, particularly with people who have been drinking, who have been shouting and swearing aggressively at shoppers.
> 
> “When you are shopping with your children, that’s the last thing you want. It’s already a public order offence, but the police have limited resources so we want to give council officers the powers to help them with incidents like this.
> 
> “We’re investing £250m in our town centre and we are doing everything in our power to create a vibrant, family-friendly and attractive place for everyone."
> 
> Last year, Salford council was accused of "breaching the right to freedom of expression" after introducing a similar swearing ban.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/03/09/watch-language-rochdale-council-plans-swearing-ban-100-fines/





or


----------



## virus21

> Here’s the latest in the assault on liberal democracy. It happened more than a week ago, but I cannot get it out of my consciousness. A group of conservative students at Middlebury College in Vermont invited the highly controversial author Charles Murray to speak on campus about his latest book, Coming Apart. His talk was shut down by organized chanting in its original venue, and disrupted when it was shifted to a nearby room and livestreamed. When Murray and his faculty interlocutor, Allison Stanger, then left to go to their car, they were surrounded by a mob, which tried to stop them leaving the campus. Someone in the melee grabbed Stanger by the hair and twisted her neck so badly she had to go to the emergency room (she is still suffering from a concussion). After they escaped, their dinner at a local restaurant was crashed by the same mob, and they had to go out of town to eat.
> 
> None of this is very surprising, given the current atmosphere on most American campuses. And protests against Murray are completely legitimate. The book he co-authored with Harvard professor Richard Herrnstein more than 20 years ago, The Bell Curve, included a chapter on empirical data showing variations in the largely overlapping bell curves of IQ scores between racial groups. Their provocation was to assign these differences to both the environment and genetics. The genetic aspect could be and was exploited by racists and bigots.
> 
> I don’t think that chapter was necessary for the book’s arguments, but I do believe in the right of good-faith scholars to publish data — as well as the right of others to object, critique, and debunk. If the protesters at Middlebury had protested and disrupted the event for a period of time, and then let it continue, I’d be highly sympathetic, even though race and IQ were not the subject of Murray’s talk. If they’d challenged the data or the arguments of the book, I’d be delighted. But this, alas, is not what they did. (I should add up-front that I am friends with both Murray and Stanger — having edited a symposium on The Bell Curve in The New Republic over two decades ago, and having known Allison since we were both grad students in government at Harvard.)
> 
> But what grabbed me was the deeply disturbing 40-minute video of the event, posted on YouTube. It brings the incident to life in a way words cannot. At around the 19-minute mark, the students explained why they shut down the talk, and it helped clarify for me what exactly the meaning of “intersectionality” is.
> 
> “Intersectionality” is the latest academic craze sweeping the American academy. On the surface, it’s a recent neo-Marxist theory that argues that social oppression does not simply apply to single categories of identity — such as race, gender, sexual orientation, class, etc. — but to all of them in an interlocking system of hierarchy and power. At least, that’s my best attempt to define it briefly. But watching that video helps show how an otherwise challenging social theory can often operate in practice.
> 
> It is operating, in Orwell’s words, as a “smelly little orthodoxy,” and it manifests itself, it seems to me, almost as a religion. It posits a classic orthodoxy through which all of human experience is explained — and through which all speech must be filtered. Its version of original sin is the power of some identity groups over others. To overcome this sin, you need first to confess, i.e., “check your privilege,” and subsequently live your life and order your thoughts in a way that keeps this sin at bay. The sin goes so deep into your psyche, especially if you are white or male or straight, that a profound conversion is required.
> 
> Like the Puritanism once familiar in New England, intersectionality controls language and the very terms of discourse. It enforces manners. It has an idea of virtue — and is obsessed with upholding it. The saints are the most oppressed who nonetheless resist. The sinners are categorized in various ascending categories of demographic damnation, like something out of Dante. The only thing this religion lacks, of course, is salvation. Life is simply an interlocking drama of oppression and power and resistance, ending only in death. It’s Marx without the final total liberation.
> 
> It operates as a religion in one other critical dimension: If you happen to see the world in a different way, if you’re a liberal or libertarian or even, gasp, a conservative, if you believe that a university is a place where any idea, however loathsome, can be debated and refuted, you are not just wrong, you are immoral. If you think that arguments and ideas can have a life independent of “white supremacy,” you are complicit in evil. And you are not just complicit, your heresy is a direct threat to others, and therefore needs to be extinguished. You can’t reason with heresy. You have to ban it. It will contaminate others’ souls, and wound them irreparably.
> 
> And what I saw on the video struck me most as a form of religious ritual — a secular exorcism, if you will — that reaches a frenzied, disturbing catharsis. When Murray starts to speak, the students stand and ritually turn their backs on him in silence. The heretic must not be looked at, let alone engaged. Then they recite a common liturgy in unison from sheets of paper. Here’s how they begin: “This is not respectful discourse, or a debate about free speech. These are not ideas that can be fairly debated, it is not ‘representative’ of the other side to give a platform to such dangerous ideologies. There is not a potential for an equal exchange of ideas.” They never specify which of Murray’s ideas they are referring to. Nor do they explain why a lecture on a recent book about social inequality cannot be a “respectful discourse.” The speaker is open to questions and there is a faculty member onstage to engage him afterward. She came prepared with tough questions forwarded from specialists in the field. And yet: “We … cannot engage fully with Charles Murray, while he is known for readily quoting himself. Because of that, we see this talk as hate speech.” They know this before a single word of the speech has been spoken.
> 
> Then this: “Science has always been used to legitimize racism, sexism, classism, transphobia, ableism, and homophobia, all veiled as rational and fact, and supported by the government and state. In this world today, there is little that is true ‘fact.’” This, it seems to me, gets to the heart of the question — not that the students shut down a speech, but why they did. I do not doubt their good intentions. But, in a strange echo of the Trumpian right, they are insisting on the superiority of their orthodoxy to “facts.” They are hostile, like all fundamentalists, to science, because it might counter doctrine. And they shut down the event because intersectionality rejects the entire idea of free debate, science, or truth independent of white male power. At the end of this part of the ceremony, an individual therefore shouts: “Who is the enemy?” And the congregation responds: “White supremacy!”
> 
> They then expel the heretic in a unified chant: “Hey hey, ho ho! Charles Murray has got to go.” Then: “Racist, Sexist, Anti-gay. Charles Murray, Go away!” Murray’s old work on IQ demonstrates no meaningful difference between men and women, and Murray has long supported marriage equality. He passionately opposes eugenics. He’s a libertarian. But none of that matters. Intersectionality, remember? If you’re deemed a sinner on one count, you are a sinner on them all. If you think that race may be both a social construction and related to genetics, your claim to science is just another form of oppression. It is indeed hate speech. At a later moment, the students start clapping in unison, and you can feel the hysteria rising, as the chants grow louder. “Your message is hatred. We will not tolerate it!” The final climactic chant is “Shut it down! Shut it down!” It feels like something out of The Crucible. Most of the students have never read a word of Murray’s — and many professors who supported the shutdown admitted as much. But the intersectional zeal is so great he must be banished — even to the point of physical violence.
> 
> This matters, it seems to me, because reason and empirical debate are essential to the functioning of a liberal democracy. We need a common discourse to deliberate. We need facts independent of anyone’s ideology or political side, if we are to survive as a free and democratic society. Trump has surely shown us this. And if a university cannot allow these facts and arguments to be freely engaged, then nowhere is safe. Universities are the sanctuary cities of reason. If reason must be subordinate to ideology even there, our experiment in self-government is over.
> 
> Liberal democracy is suffering from a concussion as surely as Allison is.
> 
> Meanwhile, of course, President Trump continues his assault on the very same independent truth — in this case, significantly more frightening given his position as the most powerful individual on the planet. He too has a contempt for any facts that do not fit his own ideology or self-image. That’s why the lies he repeats are not just moments of self-interested dishonesty. They are designed to erode the very notion of an empirical reality, independent of his own ideology and power. They are an attack on reason itself. A fact-driven media has to be discredited as “fake news” if it challenges Trump’s agenda. Equally, a bureaucracy designed impartially to implement legislation has to be delegitimized, if its fact-based neutrality challenges Trump’s worldview. And so the “administrative state,” in Steve Bannon’s words, has to be “deconstructed.”
> 
> Likewise, a health-care bill must be passed through committee before an independent CBO can empirically score it. The overwhelming conclusion of climate scientists — that carbon is warming the Earth irreversibly — is simply denied by the new head of the EPA. The judiciary can have no legitimate, independent stance if it too counters the president’s interests. A judge who opposes Trump is a “so-called” judge. Equally, intelligence-gathering can have no validity if it undermines Trump’s interests. It suddenly becomes “intelligence.” It can be ignored. Worse, the intelligence agencies are maligned as inherently political, rather than empirical. Last week, Trump went even further, claiming, with no evidence, that the Justice Department colluded in a criminal wiretap with the previous president to target Trump’s candidacy in the last election. Maybe this was designed merely as a distraction from the accumulating lies of his campaign surrogates about their contacts with Russian officials. Maybe it was another temper tantrum from a man with no ability to constrain his emotions by reason. But I tend to think Peter Beinart’s take is closer to the mark. Trump was delegitimizing the Justice Department so that he can reject the conclusion of any investigation of his campaign’s ties to Russia as politically rigged:
> 
> No one lives on Mount Olympus. Government lawyers, judges and journalists are all fallible. They are all vulnerable to bias and self-interest. But prior presidents have generally given them the benefit of the doubt. Prior presidents have assumed, absent contrary evidence, that they are motivated by professional standards, not rank partisanship. Trump does not. He has questioned the integrity of Judge Gonzalo Curiel and of vast swaths of the press. And now he is preparing to question the integrity of the career officials investigating his Russia ties.
> 
> They are all corrupt. They are all agents of the opposition, part of the massive conspiracy to deny Trump his rightful triumph. And thus, the independent standards by which they judge his actions are a sham. There are no independent standards. There is only the truth that comes from Trump himself.
> This is the vortex we are being led into by the most reckless, feckless, and malevolent president in this country’s history. It is a vortex where reality itself must subordinate itself to one political side; where facts are always instruments of power and nothing else; where our entire Constitution, designed to balance power against power to give truth and reason a chance, is being deliberately corroded from within. It’s been seven weeks. And the damage done to our way of life is already deep, and deepening.


http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2017/03/is-intersectionality-a-religion.html


----------



## virus21




----------



## Oneiros




----------



## 2 Ton 21

Was listening to a podcast with this comedian Luis J. Gomez. He was talking about the new HBO show Crashing made by Judd Apatow and Pete Holmes. Luis was up for a part in the first episode. The part was a guy who robs Pete and Artie Lange in the subway. He goes in auditions, thinks he did well and it's in the bag especially since Pete wrote the part for him. Luis doesn't get the part.

It aired a couple of weeks ago. Instead of being another actor similar to him, Puerto Rican in his early 30s, it was an old bearded homeless white guy. The producers or HBO were afraid if they made the mugger Latino, people would be offended.

So, political correctness caused a Puerto Rican to lose out on job to an old white man.


----------



## deepelemblues

2 Ton 21 said:


> Was listening to a podcast with this comedian Luis J. Gomez. He was talking about the new HBO show Crashing made by Judd Apatow and Pete Holmes. Luis was up for a part in the first episode. The part was a guy who robs Pete and Artie Lange in the subway. He goes in auditions, thinks he did well and it's in the bag especially since Pete wrote the part for him. Luis doesn't get the part.
> 
> It aired a couple of weeks ago. Instead of being another actor similar to him, Puerto Rican in his early 30s, it was an old bearded homeless white guy. The producers or HBO were afraid if they made the mugger Latino, people would be offended.
> 
> So, political correctness caused a Puerto Rican to lose out on job to an old white man.


clearly dass racisssst

racisssst if you do racisssst if you dont


----------



## CamillePunk

So some terrible Asian comedian did this atrocious PSA about how casting Scarlett Johannsen in Ghost in the Shell is whitewashing, and The Amazing Atheist did a pretty funny video on it:






I remember growing up and being told race didn't matter, a pretty liberal concept, and one I still mostly follow and believe in when it comes to individuals and how you should treat them. Well, fuck all that noise, apparently now race is the most important thing ever and it's impossible to relate to fictional characters that don't have your racial background.  This ham-fisted, brain-dead race-obsessed PSA sums up a lot of what is ass-backwards about the regressive left.


----------



## virus21

Yes, eat your own. Eat your own.


----------



## CamillePunk

virus21 said:


> Yes, eat your own. Eat your own.


Looking forward to even more white women going for Trump in 2020. :trump2


----------



## TripleG

We're in a pretty sad state if there are PSAs out there talking about racial representation in movies. 

I mean...really? 

I guess that is my straight white male privilege showing in that I really don't give a shit what the race, gender, religious background, or sexual orientation of my protagonists are and I can identify with a wide variety of characters with relative ease as long as they are engaging and written well.


----------



## Reaper

When I want representation I just watch Pakistani and Bollywood movies. If I want to watch Chines people then I watch Chinese movies. I even watch Korean dramas, Lebanese music videos, African American led movies and shows. 

While I agree there isn't adequate representation I also don't think that representation at face value is more important than good stories and good characters. Ham fisted forced diversity is cancerous and it gives us bad movies.


----------



## 2 Ton 21




----------



## virus21




----------



## Dolorian




----------



## virus21




----------



## Reaper

:ha


----------



## virus21

RipNTear said:


> :ha


Oh my god, this is hilarious!


----------



## Reaper

I'm guessing it's a fake. I can't be arsed to verify it tho.


----------



## DOPA

This is beautiful :banderas.


----------



## Dolorian

L-DOPA said:


> This is beautiful :banderas.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anyth...ectness-gone-mad-thread-230.html#post66185649



But yeah, good video


----------



## virus21

https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/stop-sales-all-weapons-and-arms-saudi-arabia-until-they-stop-enslaving-women-and-end-guardianship-laws
Doubt anything will happen, but good someone brought this up


----------



## 2 Ton 21

RipNTear said:


> :ha


:lmao

My Alma Mater!

Graduated from there Magna Cum Laude... sometimes really Laude.

:curry2


----------



## virus21

2 Ton 21 said:


> :lmao
> 
> My Alma Mater!
> 
> Graduated from there Magna Cum Laude... sometimes really Laude.
> 
> :curry2


Wait she said that?


----------



## Reaper

L-DOPA said:


> This is beautiful :banderas.


Towards the end I was afraid that he's going to give himself a heart attack. 

One thing is for sure ... conservatism is the new cool :


----------



## Dolorian




----------



## virus21

> The moral of the recent melee at Middlebury College, where students shouted down and chased away a controversial social scientist, isn’t just about free speech, though that’s the rubric under which the ugly incident has been tucked. It’s about emotional coddling. It’s about intellectual impoverishment.
> 
> Somewhere along the way, those young men and women — our future leaders, perhaps — got the idea that they should be able to purge their world of perspectives offensive to them. They came to believe that it’s morally dignified and politically constructive to scream rather than to reason, to hurl slurs in place of arguments.
> 
> They have been done a terrible disservice. All of us have, and we need to reacquaint ourselves with what education really means and what colleges do and don’t owe their charges.
> 
> Physical safety? Absolutely. A smooth, validating passage across the ocean of ideas? No. If anything, colleges owe students turbulence, because it’s from a contest of perspectives and an assault on presumptions that truth emerges — and, with it, true confidence.
> 
> What happened at Middlebury was this: A group of conservative students invited Charles Murray to speak, and administrators rightly consented to it. Although his latest writings about class divisions in America have been perceptive, even prescient, his 1994 book “The Bell Curve” trafficked in race-based theories of intelligence and was broadly (and, in my opinion, correctly) denounced. The Southern Poverty Law Center labeled him a white nationalist.
> 
> He arrived on campus wearing that tag, to encounter hundreds of protesters intent on registering their disgust. Many jammed the auditorium where he was supposed to be interviewed — by, mind you, a liberal professor — and stood with their backs to him. That much was fine, even commendable, but the protest didn’t stop there.
> 
> Chanting that Murray was “racist, sexist, anti-gay,” the students wouldn’t let him talk. And when he and the professor moved their planned interchange to a private room where it could be recorded on camera, protesters disrupted that, too, by pulling fire alarms and banging on windows. A subsequent confrontation between some of them and Murray grew physical enough that the professor with him sought medical treatment for a wrenched neck.
> 
> Middlebury isn’t every school, and only a small fraction of Middlebury students were involved. But we’d be foolish not to treat this as a wake-up call, because it’s of a piece with some of the extraordinary demands that students at other campuses have made, and it’s the fruit of a dangerous ideological conformity in too much of higher education.
> 
> It put me in mind of important remarks that the commentator Van Jones, a prominent Democrat, made just six days beforehand at the University of Chicago, where he upbraided students for insisting on being swaddled in Bubble Wrap.
> 
> “I don’t want you to be safe, ideologically,” he told them. “I don’t want you to be safe, emotionally. I want you to be strong. That’s different. I’m not going to pave the jungle for you. Put on some boots, and learn how to deal with adversity.”
> 
> “You are creating a kind of liberalism that the minute it crosses the street into the real world is not just useless, but obnoxious and dangerous,” he added. “I want you to be offended every single day on this campus. I want you to be deeply aggrieved and offended and upset, and then to learn how to speak back. Because that is what we need from you.”
> 
> 
> The liberalism that Jones was bemoaning is really illiberalism, inasmuch as it issues repressive rules about what people should be able to say and hear. It’s part of what some angry voters in 2016 were reacting to and rebelling against. And colleges promote it by failing to summon a rich spectrum of voices.
> 
> “Certain things are not to be discussed,” said John McWhorter, a Columbia University professor who teaches linguistics and philosophy, speaking of a rigid political correctness that transcends college campuses but that he is especially disturbed to see there. Campuses are supposed to be realms of bold inquiry and fearless debate.
> 
> Reflecting on Middlebury, he told me, “Anybody whose approach to ideas that they don’t like is just to scream bloody murder has been failed in their education.” It hasn’t taught them that history is messy, society complicated and truth elusive.
> 
> Protests aren’t the problem, not in and of themselves. They’re vital, and so is work to end racism, sexism, homophobia and other bigotry. But much of the policing of imperfect language, silencing of dissent and shaming of dissenters runs counter to that goal, alienating the very onlookers who need illumination.
> 
> It’s an approach less practical than passionate, less strategic than cathartic, and partly for that reason, both McWhorter and the social psychologist Jonathan Haidt have likened it to a religion.
> 
> “When something becomes a religion, we don’t choose the actions that are most likely to solve the problem,” said Haidt, the author of the 2012 best seller “The Righteous Mind” and a professor at New York University. “We do the things that are the most ritually satisfying.”
> 
> He added that what he saw in footage of the confrontation at Middlebury “was a modern-day auto-da-fé: the celebration of a religious rite by burning the blasphemer.”
> 
> The protesters didn’t use Murray’s presence as an occasion to hone the most eloquent, irrefutable retort to him. They swarmed and swore.
> 
> McWhorter recalled that back when “The Bell Curve” was published, there was disagreement about whether journalists should give it currency by paying it heed. But he said that it was because they engaged the material in detail, rather than just branding it sacrilegious, that he learned enough to conclude on his own that its assertions were wrong — and why.
> 
> Both he and Haidt belong to Heterodox Academy, a group of hundreds of professors who, in joining, have pledged to support a diversity of viewpoints at colleges and universities. It was founded in 2015. It’s distressing that there was — and is — even a need for it.
> 
> But according to an essay in Bloomberg View last week by Stephen Carter, a professor of law at Yale, the impulse to squelch upsetting words with “odious behavior” is so common “that it’s tempting to greet it with a shrug.”
> 
> “The downshouters will go on behaving deplorably,” Carter wrote, “and reminding the rest of us that the true harbinger of an authoritarian future lives not in the White House but in the groves of academe.”
> 
> I wouldn’t go that far. But I worry that in too many instances, the groves of academe are better at pumping their denizens full of an easy, intoxicating fervor than at preparing them for constructive engagement in a society that won’t echo their convictions the way their campuses do.


https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/03/11/opinion/sunday/the-dangerous-safety-of-college.html?smprod=nytcore-iphone&smid=nytcore-iphone-share&_r=0&referer=https://t.co/CjVvDUvqtQ


----------



## Stinger Fan

Didn't know where else to put this, but I thought this was hilarious. Basically, they support freedom of religion but not for Christians lol


----------



## Pratchett

Stinger Fan said:


> Didn't know where else to put this, but I thought this was hilarious. Basically, they support freedom of religion but not for Christians lol


Not surprised in the least that these are the responses they got from that college. You could see the "oh shit" look on their faces when they had to face the reality of what they were believing, and how far the logic actually goes when you bother to think about it. :mj4


----------



## CamillePunk

Third wave feminism is about insecure ugly chicks ruining everyone else's good time, ultimately.


----------



## Stinger Fan

CamillePunk said:


> Third wave feminism is about insecure ugly chicks ruining everyone else's good time, ultimately.


They just want to ruin as many things as they can for everyone. What makes it worse is most of the stuff they complain about aren't even communities they're involved in or give a crap about, they just want things to be changed.


----------



## 777




----------



## virus21




----------



## Pratchett

virus21 said:


>


"Identitarians" :mj4

The more these idiots screech aloud this pointless nonsense, the more they expose themselves and turn people away from their narratives. Even people on the fence who want to sympathize with them are going to stand up against them eventually. :mark:


----------



## virus21




----------



## DOPA

Jesus Christ :lmao.


----------



## virus21

L-DOPA said:


> Jesus Christ :lmao.


Id face palm, but the force that I would need to convey my irritation to this would likely decapitate me.


----------



## 3MB4Life

L-DOPA said:


> Jesus Christ :lmao.


----------



## Simply Flawless

L-DOPA said:


> Jesus Christ :lmao.


Is this dumb bitch like legit for real?


----------



## Pratchett

L-DOPA said:


> Jesus Christ :lmao.


:lmao

The more these idiots spread publicly this pointless nonsense, the more they expose themselves and turn people away from their narratives. Even people on the fence who want to sympathize with them are going to stand up against them eventually. :mark:


----------



## 2 Ton 21

L-DOPA said:


> Jesus Christ :lmao.


----------



## Oxidamus

CamillePunk said:


> Third wave feminism is about insecure ugly chicks ruining everyone else's good time, ultimately.


Not all feminists are unattractive women who hate attractive women.


:cookie


----------



## 2 Ton 21

> *Carleton University faces backlash after scale removed from gym*
> 
> Carleton University is feeling the burn from students on social media for removing a weight scale from its gym to promote a more holistic approach to a healthy body image.
> 
> The recent move isn't sitting well with several students who are accusing the school of kowtowing to a small group of gym users who are easily offended.
> 
> "Next it will be the mirrors. #bringbackthescale," wrote one Carleton student on Facebook, while another said online, "Are you for real, Carleton? What a sick joke."
> 
> Details of the scale controversy were first reported in the university's student-run newspaper, The Charlatan, on Thursday. In more social media reaction, others wondered if the online article was satire.
> 
> The paper quotes one student as saying, "Scales are very triggering" for people with eating disorders.
> 
> *University 'may reconsider' decision to remove scale from gym*
> 
> In an email to CBC News, Bruce Marshall, manager of wellness programs at Carleton, said it was the recreation and athletics department's decision to remove the scale and that it wasn't based on complaints.
> 
> Following three days of online backlash from students, Marshall told CBC, "we will weigh the pros and cons and may reconsider our decision."
> 
> The scale was removed two weeks ago "in keeping with current fitness and social trends," Marshall explained in his email.
> 
> "Although it can be used as a tool to help measure certain aspects of fitness it does not provide a good overall indication of health and here at athletics we have chosen to move away from focusing solely on bodyweight," he said.
> 
> "If you need a number to focus on in regard to reaching certain fitness goals we suggest using girth measurements. You can start by recording measurements in multiple areas, for example your torso, hips, chest, legs and arms. You would then revisit these measurements after a few weeks to keep tabs on your progress."
> 
> While many students have come out against the move, a few have applauded the gym for considering those with issues managing their weight.
> 
> In 2015, gym staff at the California State University removed its weight scales from locker rooms for one day in honour of National Eating Disorder Awareness Week.
> 
> *Weight scale 'vital' for boxers, rowers, student says*
> 
> Aaron Bens, a communication and media studies student at Carleton, wrote to CBC that he is "frustrated" by the university's decision, which he argues is "the next escalation of trigger culture."
> 
> "We stand up for free speech and defend the books that offend certain people because of their merits. They can simply choose not to read them. This is the same thing. Those who are offended by the scale can simply choose not to use the scale," Bens wrote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Certain athletes like boxers and rowers rely on those measurements, for them the [scale] is vital."
> 
> Aidan Patten, a 21-year-old Carleton music student, said the scale controversy is generating some heated debate among his friends.
> 
> "A lot of people are just saying it's ridiculous, over the top. A lot of people lifting weights want to keep track of their weight. And then there's a few others that are disagreeing and saying it's more to remove the idea of people being obsessed over their weight," Patten said in an interview.
> 
> *Gym should have consulted members first: student*
> 
> "If it's part of a trend, then I guess they're being trendy. But I personally .– yeah it's too far."
> 
> The online outrage surrounding the issue is misplaced, according to Cameron Wales. The public affairs and policy management student said he understands Marshall's rationale, but said the university should have consulted with gym members before doing away with the scale.
> 
> "Certainly those groups who are affected by the scale being removed I would expect that they are being consulted on this decision and if they're not, that might have been an error on the part of the university," said Cameron, 21.
> 
> "It sounds like people on both sides – not that this issue necessarily has to have sides – there are concerns from people with different perspectives and those should all be addressed through consultation as best as possible."


----------



## Stinger Fan

> *College Removes Weight Scale From Campus Gym After Students Call it ‘Triggering’*
> 
> Canada’s Carleton University removed the weight scale from its campus gym after several students complained about being “triggered” by it. A sign has been put up in place of the scale, explaining that the decision to remove it is “in keeping with current fitness and social trends.”
> 
> The school’s manager of health and wellness programs, Bruce Marshall, told the school newspaper that focusing only on weight had a negative impact when it came to fitness and athletics.
> 
> “We don’t believe being fixated on weight has any positive effect on your health and well-being,” he said to the Charlatan. “The body is an amazing machine and even when we are dieting and training it will often find a homeostasis at a certain weight.”
> 
> He added that it can take a long time for anyone to notice a change in weight, so there was no point in obsessing about it.
> 
> Marshall may have a point that measuring the circumference of your girth can be a more effective indicator of fitness than a number on a scale. However, removing the weight scale will only make it more difficult for students who want to lose or gain weight to track their progress at the gym. After all, being overweight or underweight is a major health concern.
> 
> The scale is also important for athletes who rely on those measurements to gauge their weight class in sports like boxing and wrestling.
> 
> Several students were completely onboard with the decision. Per the Charlatan, one student named Samar El-Faki said it was a good call that accommodated people with eating disorders.
> 
> “Scales are very triggering,” she said. “I think people are being insensitive because they simply don’t understand. They think eating disorders are a choice when they are actually a serious illness.”
> 
> But she was in the minority, as many other students criticized the college for pandering to special snowflakes. “Next it will be the mirrors,” wrote another student on Facebook.
> 
> Speaking to CBC, Marshall says that the school will reconsider its decision to remove the scale due to the backlash. “We shouldn’t remove something because some people abuse it,” said Marko Miljusevic, a second-year student. “If they can’t handle the number that shows up on the scale then don’t step on it.”


https://heatst.com/culture-wars/car...e-from-gym-after-students-call-it-triggering/

Instead of not liking what a scale tells you and forcing their removal, why not work harder so you're not "triggered"? Or how about doing the simplest of things you can do and you know....not step on it?


----------



## CamillePunk

Oxi X.O. said:


> Not all feminists are unattractive women who hate attractive women.
> 
> 
> :cookie


Never said they were. :draper2


----------



## Oxidamus

Right now the big issue in Australia isn't... fast increasing unemployment, fast increasing homelessness, increase of drug creation and abuse...

It's revenge porn. :jim

Some people hear "there are no laws protecting against revenge porn" which is debatable, but for some reason they even somehow completely forget about blackmail laws.
I've read people say that "revenge porn" is (paraphrasing) "also about control, where an ex partner would threaten to share pics of you around if you don't do what they say" which is literally blackmail.

Anyway, that's basically the point we are at with women's rights in Australia. This "epidemic" of "revenge porn" which exploded recently because of a news article about a website similar to 4chan collecting and sharing images of women, some of which were high schoolers.


----------



## Reaper

.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

I'm glad PAX booths now operate under catholic school skirt regulation rules. You can't have true feminism until all women have to dress like fucking NUNS


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak

MillionDollarProns said:


> I'm glad PAX booths now operate under catholic school skirt regulation rules. You can't have true feminism until all women have to dress like fucking NUNS


While protesting with tits


----------



## Reaper

@BruiserKC - Since you're from Iowa - any thoughts on this? (You can shoot me if I got the wrong State cuz I confuse Idaho and Iowa all the time) .. 

http://defund.com/students-wore-usa-colors-basketball-game-forced-apologize-upsetting-refugees/


> Wearing the *colors of the American flag* these days could make others think you’re just being a racist. The idea seems absurd, but some students in one high school in Iowa found out just that.
> A report from College Fix said that supporters of the Valley High School’s basketball team got the ire of the supporters of the opposing Des Moines North High School basketball team for wearing the red, blue and white.
> Many of the players in the Des Moines North High School squad hail from *refugee families*.
> ​This led to a heated exchange on social media as some individuals were angered by Valley High School’s actions. One Iowa mother said the students made it appear like the white part of the community is the rightful American team, implying that the other, less white part of the community as the lesser American team.
> The bizarre incident led students of Valley High to make an apology.
> The Gateway Pundit reports:
> Why on earth did the students apologize? The reason why these leftists and refugees have become so brazen is because they know they can bully people into submission. If you’re so offended by the colors of the American flag, then GET OUT. The American flag represents all races for Americans. We should never let immigrants come here if they don’t respect the American flag and what it stands for.​ Some individuals defended the Valley High students. One Valley High alum asked: Can’t people wear the USA colors anymore without offending other people?


----------



## Stinger Fan

> *Harvard library circulating 'fake news' list, which, of course, includes just about every conservative news site*
> 
> A few conservative critics predicted early on that the recent obsession with fake news would lead eventually to right-of-center newsrooms being lumped with the bad actors.
> 
> It looks increasingly likely that those critics were onto something.
> 
> Harvard University's library website currently features a page titled, "Fake News, Misinformation, and Propaganda."
> 
> The page URL even has the word "fake" in it.
> 
> This portion of the library's website, which can be found in the "research guides" section, is intended to give students, "a brief introduction to the spread of misinformation of all kinds and tools for identifying it, and reading the news with a more informed eye," according to the site.
> 
> The "fake news" page includes the aptly titled subsection: "False, Misleading, Clickbait-y, and Satirical 'News' Sources (Huge list of fake news sites)."
> 
> That subsection links to a massive online database, which lists nearly every legitimate conservative-leaning news groups alongside actual hoax websites.
> 
> The Washington Free Beacon, Independent Journal Review, the Daily Caller and the Washington Examiner are all on the list. Each is tagged with derogatory labels, including "clickbait," "bias," "unreliable," "political" or a combination of the four.
> 
> The list also includes conservative commentary sites like TheBlaze, RedState and the Weekly Standard.
> 
> Fox News is not included on the database.
> 
> Legacy media organizations, including the Washington Post and the New York Times, are also excluded from the list, despite that they've bungled several recent Trump-related "scoops."
> 
> The online database linked by Harvard's library features a handful of well-known left-leaning news sites, including Raw Story and Think Progress. However, several notable left-of-center newsrooms, including Mother Jones, Vox.com, Media Matters and the Huffington Post are conspicuously absent. Several well-known liberal commentary sites, including Salon, Slate and the New Republic, are likewise missing from the list.
> 
> The database of "fake, false, or regularly misleading websites," is not a Harvard creation. It was compiled last year by Merrimack College assistant professor Melissa Zimdars, who maintains it is being misrepresented by the press and others.
> 
> "_t's not a fake news database," she told the Examiner, adding that the project was intended originally for just her students._


_
http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/h...ludes-conservative-news-sites/article/2617103

The harvard site has a list of all the sites and I would count them but there's easily well over 100 sites that are deemed "fake news". You wont find leftist sites that have a clear bias like Buzzfeed, Huffington Post , CNN or MSNBC. It's quite comical really_


----------



## Reaper

Incredible. This woman is amazing. Absolutely amazing. It's Karen's latest.


----------



## Sensei Utero

http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/n...erendum-as-brexit-trigger-looms-35526466.html

Now there's a demand for an Irish unity referendum. Today is a strange day.


----------



## Reaper

InUtero said:


> http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/n...erendum-as-brexit-trigger-looms-35526466.html
> 
> Now there's a demand for an Irish unity referendum. Today is a strange day.


I see this as overdependence and lack of faith in oneself to be financially independent.


----------



## Sensei Utero

RipNTear said:


> I see this as overdependence and lack of faith in oneself to be financially independent.


To be fair though, with what's been going on over here, if there's a better chance in recent times for a referendum to happen (I doubt it will, but hey, you never know), now is the time. I personally don't know what I'd vote if such a thing occurred.


----------



## CamillePunk

Everyone should secede from any authority that claims ownership of them and instead engage in voluntary BILATERAL ECONOMIC AGREEMENTS with other sovereign individuals and their organizations. :trump


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

I didn't think we would hit new levels of autism but we've just hit new levels of autism


----------



## virus21

The hell



> A Texas politician has filed legislation that would see men fined $100 (£82) for masturbating unless they are doing it in a sanctioned session at a hospital or clinic.
> 
> Jessica Farrar, a Democrat, created the "Man's Right To Know Act" to highlight how women have been affected by targeted healthcare legislation in her state, particularly relating to abortion.
> 
> She said its rules — including a mandatory waiting period before a vasectomy procedure or receiving a prescription for Viagra, as well as a "medically-unnecessary digital rectal exam" — mirror "real TX laws and health care restrictions faced by TX women every #txlege session".
> 
> 
> 0:00
> /
> 1:28
> 
> Trump's new gag rule puts women's lives at risk
> The headline stipulation would categorise ejaculation outside either a vagina or medical facility as an "act against an unborn child, and failing to preserve the sanctity of life".
> 
> Ms Farrar told mysanantonio.com: "A lot of people find the bill funny. What's not funny are the obstacles that Texas women face every day, that were placed there by legislatures making it very difficult for them to access healthcare."
> 
> In pictures: Women of the world march against Trump
> 32
> show all
> Texas' House of Representatives is currently controlled by a Republican majority, and the state has some of the most restrictive abortion laws in the country due to its conservative Christian culture.
> 
> From 2011, women were made to undergo an invasive ultrasound scan at least 24 hours before they had an abortion, requiring at least two trips to a clinic. This is one of the measures Ms Farrar's bill parodies.
> 
> 
> READ MORE
> The woman from that sexist email experiment has spoken out
> She told the site: "When a woman has to have a trans-vaginal ultrasound, it has nothing to do with her healthcare. One of the state's objectives is to guilt her into changing her mind."
> 
> The proposed law would also force the state to create pamphlets — mimicking those given to women seeking an abortion — filled with information about vasectomies, Viagra and colonosopies.
> 
> And it would allow doctors to "invoke their personal, moralistic, or religious beliefs in refusing to perform an elective vasectomy or prescribe Viagra".
> 
> It adds: "Masturbatory emissions created in health or medical facilities will be stored for the purposes of conception for a current or future wife."
> 
> Earlier this year one GOP state representative called for abortion to become a crime in Texas, arguing it would force women to be "more personally responsible" about sex.
> 
> Tony Tinderhold introduced the "Abolition Of Abortion In Texas Act" in an attempt to make it a criminal offence to have an abortion in the state at any point, regardless of whether a woman has conceived following rape or incest.
> 
> It is currently in the committee stage and, if successful, would mean women who have an abortion could be charged with murder.
> 
> 
> 0:00
> /
> 3:03
> 
> The UK's own abortion ban, explained in 3 minutes
> After one state law that required doctors who perform abortions to have admitting privileges at a nearby hospital, and abortion clinics to have facilities similar to ambulatory surgical centres, was struck down by the Supreme Court, a study found its restrictions had already forced women to travel further for the procedure.
> 
> In Texas counties where the distance to the nearest clinic increased by 100 miles or more, there was a 50 per cent drop in the number of abortions taking place, the University of Texas' policy evaluation project found.
> 
> The number of clinics offering abortions in the state more than halved between 2013 and June 2016, when the law was struck down, from 41 to 17.
> 
> A spate of proposed laws targeting abortion across the US led Margaret Atwood, author of the classic dystopian novel The Handmaid's Tale, to speak out last month.
> 
> She said concerns about women's rights under President Donald Trump had contributed to a resurgence in popularity for the book, which describes a repressive and highly stratified American society in which women are forced into domestic servitude and made to bear the children of the ruling class.
> 
> READ MORE
> Christian-run cinema bans Disney film for having gay character
> Ivanka Trump was buying Chinese when father told US 'buy American'
> Canada pledges $650 million for global health programs hit by US cuts
> It followed a series of moves by conservative politicians to restrict access to abortions, as well as Vice President Mike Pence's attendance at the anti-abortion March For Life, for which Mr Trump also tweeted his "full support".
> 
> Mr Pence told marchers in January: "This administration will work with Congress to end taxpayer funding of abortion and abortion providers. Life is winning again in America."


http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/us-politics/jessica-farrar-mans-right-to-know-masturbation-fine-texas-abortion-law-emission-a7626441.html


Also I would like to comment on this



> A spate of proposed laws targeting abortion across the US led Margaret Atwood, author of the classic dystopian novel The Handmaid's Tale, to speak out last month.
> 
> She said concerns about women's rights under President Donald Trump had contributed to a resurgence in popularity for the book, which describes a repressive and highly stratified American society in which women are forced into domestic servitude and made to bear the children of the ruling class.


Yeah because Trump will be the one that turns America into Gilad. Not the Sharia Law Muslims that feminist are enamored with. And didn't Atwood base Gilad after post-revolution Iran and wrote the book after an alliance with feminists and Fundamentalist Christians? You have bigger issues than Trump.


----------



## Reaper

The vaaaast majority of things that democrats are complaining about have allegories in fiction. Modern liberalism has lost touch with reality if all they have now are over-exaggerated comparisons with literal works of fiction.


----------



## Oxidamus

I re-read the Aus schools male privilege shit but I haven't found anything about it since the original article was posted @RipNTear

I was going to actually call the premier's office today, but have no phone credit, so I'll do it tomorrow. :mj
And if I don't get an answer I'll be calling the department of education, whose minister is the premier's deputy, anyway.


----------



## Reaper

Well, it's probably too soon to have a follow up news. Most governments work really fucking slowly so I'm not surprised that there's no update. 

They're probably forming a committee to oversee the formation of a committee which will form the committee that forms the committee which will hire the consultants which will make recommendations and then go back to the committee that hired them which will go back to the committee that formed them and so on ... Of course, since there's tax payer money involved therefore they need to make sure 100's of people can first feed off that money before they form the committee that forms the committee and so on ... 

Parliamentary democracy in a nutshell.


----------



## Oxidamus

RipNTear said:


> Well, it's probably too soon to have a follow up news. Most governments work really fucking slowly so I'm not surprised that there's no update.
> 
> They're probably forming a committee to oversee the formation of a committee which will form the committee that forms the committee which will hire the consultants which will make recommendations and then go back to the committee that hired them which will go back to the committee that formed them and so on ... Of course, since there's tax payer money involved therefore they need to make sure 100's of people can first feed off that money before they form the committee.
> 
> Parliamentary democracy in a nutshell.


Well I would like to call to find out if they're still planning it or not. :draper2

It really is amazing shit like this can actually be planned. Dissent doesn't get in the way of these "social justice" agendas. Define authoritarianism. :mj


----------



## Reaper

Oxi X.O. said:


> Define authoritarianism. :mj


Are we successfully red-pilling you from supporting big government Oxo my brotha!


----------



## Oxidamus

RipNTear said:


> Are we successfully red-pilling you from supporting big government Oxo my brotha!


No. :rock5
I am an authoritarian at heart, I can't lie. Too many stupid people need to be told what to do. Just not by other stupid people. :side:


----------



## Reaper

Oxi X.O. said:


> No. :rock5
> I am an authoritarian at heart, I can't lie. Too many stupid people need to be told what to do. *Just not by other stupid people.* :side:


Filthy fascist :tripsscust


----------



## BruiserKC

RipNTear said:


> @BruiserKC - Since you're from Iowa - any thoughts on this? (You can shoot me if I got the wrong State cuz I confuse Idaho and Iowa all the time) ..
> 
> http://defund.com/students-wore-usa-colors-basketball-game-forced-apologize-upsetting-refugees/


Valley happened to be one of my schools most bitter rivals. They did this for an edge psychologically plain and simple. They knew that they had players that had refugee families on North 's team so why not do it to try to get under their skin. That was all that it was, nothing more than psychological warfare. They knew what they were doing as did the assistant coach on North (Morgan Wheat who BTW was a basketball star at Valley).

There was little political intent by these kids as most teenagers don't think that deep.


----------



## Reaper

BruiserKC said:


> Valley happened to be one of my schools most bitter rivals. They did this for an edge psychologically plain and simple. They knew that they had players that had refugee families on North 's team so why not do it to try to get under their skin. That was all that it was, nothing more than psychological warfare. They knew what they were doing as did the assistant coach on North (Morgan Wheat who BTW was a basketball star at Valley).
> 
> There was little political intent by these kids as most teenagers don't think that deep.


If the US flag is a trigger for people who are here on that very government's kindness, then they should really all just be kicked out :draper2


----------



## BruiserKC

RipNTear said:


> If the US flag is a trigger for people who are here on that very government's kindness, then they should really all just be kicked out :draper2


No they shouldn't. Act not like those who wish to shut down all conversation and debate. Don't buy what they are offering. Besides just as much anger came from Valley parents and alumni. 

I remember in high school we played this team with a really good kid who had a orange colored skin from a medical condition. All night though every time he touched the basketball we yelled "COPPERTONE!" He never said a word but they beat us like a drum and he had 30 points. At games end he took a bow right in front of us. No tantrums just beat us.


----------



## Reaper

BruiserKC said:


> No they shouldn't. Act not like those who wish to shut down all conversation and debate. Don't buy what they are offering. Besides just as much anger came from Valley parents and alumni.


I wouldn't say something like that if they were immigrants. I can understand this because as a legal immigrant that's just forked over a couple of grand and hundreds of pages worth of my personal life over to the government I have a legit disagreement with government policies on immigration overal. 

So when it comes to refugees, this is a personal sore spot because refugees are more entitled and they never had to prove that they are americanized with american values. They're closer to illegal immigrants in values and lack of desire to assimilate generally. I'm sure a lot of them do assimilate and want to as well, but generally they clump together in their little communities and don't broaden their quality of life or contribute to their communities. 

Our welcoming policies are built upon allowing dissent yes. But these people aren't dissenting as a result of a political or moral disagreement. They're "dissenting" because they haven't bothered to appreciate what's american and probably won't in the future as well.

Haven't you ever wondered why legal immigrants are hardly ever in the news for anything?


----------



## deepelemblues

fpalm

If you don't like :trump you can refuse to do business with him or his family or his administration if doing such business isn't okay with your conscience.

If you're a Muslim you can refuse to do business with Christians if doing such business isn't okay with your conscience.

If you're a Christian you can't refuse to do business with homosexuals if doing such business isn't okay with your conscience.

Just watch these little Hitler Youths' brains grind when they start to realize the trap they've walked into exposing their hypocrisy. Our universities are churning out hundreds of thousands of these little crypto-fascists a year. Idiocracy is here and of course it isn't the right wing it's the left wing that has brought it.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Here is one for all you video game fans

http://wwg.com/2017/03/13/kinda-funny-co-creator-colin-moriarty-leaves-company/

Kinda Funny Co-Creator Colin Moriarty Leaves Company After "Sexist" Joke Backlash

All over this tweet Ah. Peace and quiet.#ADayWithoutAWoman


----------



## Reaper

birthday_massacre said:


> Here is one for all you video game fans
> 
> http://wwg.com/2017/03/13/kinda-funny-co-creator-colin-moriarty-leaves-company/
> 
> Kinda Funny Co-Creator Colin Moriarty Leaves Company After "Sexist" Joke Backlash
> 
> All over this tweet Ah. Peace and quiet.#ADayWithoutAWoman


:lol 

Poor white people cannibalizing themselves over nothing. 

This is what I posted on my facebook on Women's Day and all my muslim friends and family liked it. 










Scary that muslims have a better sense of humor than femishits.


----------



## Dolorian

RipNTear said:


> Scary that muslims have a better sense of humor than femishits.


It is and a danger with the feminist is their insistence on being offended on behalf of others. It doesn't matters if your muslim friends laughed at your joke, the non-muslim sjw/feminist will take it upon themselves to speak and act for them and will lash out at you for it and call you a racist and an islamophobe.

It is one of the most cancerous aspects of the regressive left.


----------



## virus21

RipNTear said:


> :lol
> 
> Poor white people cannibalizing themselves over nothing.
> 
> This is what I posted on my facebook on Women's Day and all my muslim friends and family liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scary that muslims have a better sense of humor than femishits.


In that muslims have one. And considering what a lot of feminists looks like, a burka would be an improvement.


----------



## birthday_massacre

RipNTear said:


> :lol
> 
> Poor white people cannibalizing themselves over nothing.
> 
> This is what I posted on my facebook on Women's Day and all my muslim friends and family liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scary that muslims have a better sense of humor than femishits.


The fucked up thing is when Greg had cancer Colin stood by him and helped him out, then Colin makes a joke and Greg throws Colin under the bus and forces him to resign.

Colin is super political, he had an interview with Dave Rubin and also Glen Beck recently, so he will probably end up writing for a conservative outlet like the blaze or even Breitbart.


----------



## Reaper

Dolorian said:


> It is and a danger with the feminist is their insistence on being offended on behalf of others. It doesn't matters if your muslim friends laughed at your joke, the non-muslim sjw/feminist will take it upon themselves to speak and act for them and will lash out at you for it and call you a racist and an islamophobe.
> 
> It is one of the most cancerous aspects of the regressive left.


I have a white feminist female friend and she once tried to argue with me so I literally just told her to stop talking over me as I am a minority and her white voice is suppressing my opinion and an infringement of my space. 

She apologized. 

Later I apologized and had a decent discussion about identity politics. She didn't change her mind, but I think she got the point that a lot of identity politics is trash. She stopped posting a lot of feminist stuff after that. 



virus21 said:


> In that muslims have one. And considering what a lot of feminists looks like, a burka would be an improvement.


:lol They don't make burkas in XXXL size. Muslim women are generally situated in poor counties and hence slender as they eat less food culturally. They don't have the money to become obese.

Like seriously .. have you ever seen an obese muslim woman? They're rare as fuck if they even exist.


----------



## virus21

RipNTear said:


> :lol They don't make burkas in XXXL size. Muslim women are generally situated in poor counties and hence slender as they eat less food culturally. They don't have the money to become obese.
> 
> Like seriously .. have you ever seen an obese muslim woman? They're rare as fuck if they even exist.


Muslim women tend to work too.


----------



## Reaper

virus21 said:


> Muslim women tend to work too.


Most of them have to. Even if they don't have jobs, once married they're raised in such a way where they feel personal responsibility to take care of the house. Most in fact work and look after the house both. All of my friends and cousins know how to cook. They all have children. Almost all of them have jobs and almost all of them cook, clean, take care of the kids, help them with their homework. 

Muslim men are the lazy ones seriously. Most Muslim women are actually pretty awesome.


----------



## virus21




----------



## SureUmm

RipNTear said:


> :lol They don't make burkas in XXXL size. Muslim women are generally situated in poor counties and hence slender as they eat less food culturally. They don't have the money to become obese.
> 
> Like seriously .. have you ever seen an obese muslim woman? They're rare as fuck if they even exist.


One of my best friends is Muslim and his mother is obese and diabetic.

Of course, the gender role thing got flipped around when her husband went to jail for insurance fraud and she started working at McDonald's (maybe that's what did it?) to support the family. Now that he's out, she no longer works. I haven't seen her wearing a burka so I suppose they're less traditional. Her daughters wear the hijab though. I remember seeing one of them without it and her brother (not my friend, he's very laidback on this stuff) getting really upset and telling her to go to her room and cover her head.


----------



## Reaper

SureUmm said:


> One of my best friends is Muslim and his mother is obese and diabetic.
> 
> Of course, the gender role thing got flipped around when her husband went to jail for insurance fraud and she started working at McDonald's (maybe that's what did it?) to support the family. Now that he's out, she no longer works. I haven't seen her wearing a burka so I suppose they're less traditional. Her daughters wear the hijab though. I remember seeing one of them without it and her brother (not my friend, he's very laidback on this stuff) getting really upset and telling her to go to her room and cover her head.


I'm guessing you're talking about a lady that's in the west? Because seriously, I've only ever seen one "obese" (and she wasn't really obese in the sense as it's understood here) muslim girl in my life where I'm from and she had thyroid problems that got taken care of with a surgery. She's slim now as well. 

Thankfully I'm from a family/generation of very liberal/secular muslims. My dad and I spar all the time about the existence of Allah and my mom listens to me rant about it whenever I want to. 

Only one of my cousins wears a hijab and my sister-in-law (who's not related by blood so it doesn't count).


----------



## SureUmm

RipNTear said:


> I'm guessing you're talking about a lady that's in the west? Because seriously, I've only ever seen one "obese" (and she wasn't really obese in the sense as it's understood here) muslim girl in my life where I'm from and she had thyroid problems that got taken care of with a surgery. She's slim now as well.
> 
> Thankfully I'm from a family/generation of very liberal/secular muslims. My dad and I spar all the time about the existence of Allah and my mom listens to me rant about it whenever I want to.
> 
> Only one of my cousins wears a hijab and my sister-in-law (who's not related by blood so it doesn't count).


Oh yeah, she's in the west. Originally from Palestine. All the kids were born here though.

My buddy is very much the black sheep of the family. His 2 brothers and 2 sisters each had arranged marriages, but he's resisted that. He prefers to do his own thing, he drinks and smokes weed and pretty much only dates black women. He's got a heart of gold though, a hard worker and one of most selfless, giving people I'll ever meet. The rest of the family is cool too besides his dad. Not based on anything to do with religion, he's just a prick.


----------



## deepelemblues

RipNTear said:


> I'm guessing you're talking about a lady that's in the west? Because seriously, I've only ever seen one "obese" (and she wasn't really obese in the sense as it's understood here) muslim girl in my life where I'm from and she had thyroid problems that got taken care of with a surgery. She's slim now as well.
> 
> Thankfully I'm from a family/generation of very liberal/secular muslims. My dad and I spar all the time about the existence of Allah and my mom listens to me rant about it whenever I want to.
> 
> Only one of my cousins wears a hijab and my sister-in-law (who's not related by blood so it doesn't count).


my sister roomed with a girl whose family immigrated from pakistan in the 1970s and still owns a factory (or ten) in the old country, literally every woman in her family including her was tall, thin, and :homer

being richer than king croesus might have had something to do with that though, my sister went to dinner at their mansion (and by mansion i mean this place could've stood in for bruce wayne's vacation home) one time and everybody had to wait for the mom and one of the roommate's sisters to get back from their daily session with their personal trainers (each member of the family had one. not one the whole family went to, each one had their own) so they could eat dinner lol


----------



## Reaper

deepelemblues said:


> my sister roomed with a girl whose family immigrated from pakistan in the 1970s and still owns a factory (or ten) in the old country, literally every woman in her family including her was tall, thin, and :homer
> 
> being richer than king croesus might have had something to do with that though, my sister went to dinner at their mansion (and by mansion i mean this place could've stood in for bruce wayne's vacation home) one time and everybody had to wait for the mom and one of the roommate's sisters to get back from their daily session with their personal trainers (each member of the family had one. not one the whole family went to, each one had their own) so they could eat dinner lol


Lol. Pakistani rich people be very, very rich. A really rich girl had a crush on me in college but then I got into an arranged marriage with someone else and now we've lost touch. Last I remember, she had lost her dad to a heart attack, gotten divorced by some asshole Omani dude and living with her sister and mother in their mansion by herself. I think she had to escape Oman so that the guy couldn't take away her son, but we didn't exchange details on that. 

It's weird when you think about it. Rich people generally tend to be slimmer. It's another group where I don't see prevalent obesity even in the west. 

On the flip, I watched a mini-documentary on migrant Ethiopians in Australia and interestingly, becoming fat has become a bit of a consequence of migration there and it's forming a new cultural attitude where if you're a migrant, then you have to be fat to show a sign of good wealth.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

RipNTear said:


> I have a white feminist female friend and she once tried to argue with me so I literally just told her to stop talking over me as I am a minority and her white voice is suppressing my opinion and an infringement of my space.
> 
> She apologized.
> 
> Later I apologized and had a decent discussion about identity politics. She didn't change her mind, but I think she got the point that a lot of identity politics is trash. She stopped posting a lot of feminist stuff after that.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol They don't make burkas in XXXL size. Muslim women are generally situated in poor counties and hence slender as they eat less food culturally. They don't have the money to become obese.
> 
> *Like seriously .. have you ever seen an obese muslim woman? *They're rare as fuck if they even exist.


Only in America :wink2:


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

RipNTear said:


> Most of them have to. Even if they don't have jobs, once married they're raised in such a way where they feel personal responsibility to take care of the house. Most in fact work and look after the house both. All of my friends and cousins know how to cook. They all have children. Almost all of them have jobs and almost all of them cook, clean, take care of the kids, help them with their homework.
> 
> *Muslim men are the lazy ones seriously. *Most Muslim women are actually pretty awesome.


I can back that claim up with only a specific experience. My GF's, who is Muslim, father does not work and walked out of his job because he was "disrespected", he was a janitor at a McDonalds. Meanwhile, her mother has held her job as a manager, at a McDonalds, ever since she came to America 12 years ago. To make matters worse, it was not uncommon for her check to pay most, if not all, of the bills and he would only give her a small amount of his check. But of course, she had to ask for permission to go anywhere. Thankfully, my GF is completely Americanized and her parents support it.


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21

> The U.S. Army Corps of Engineers wrapped up its $1.1 million cleanup of the Dakota Access pipeline protest camps on federal land in North Dakota, hauling away 835 dumpsters of remaining trash and debris. The site, once occupied by thousands of environmental demonstrators, is now vacant.
> The federal cleanup at the last of the three camps, Sacred Stone, was declared finished Thursday.
> A Florida sanitation company completed work that began Feb. 23 to hasten the massive restoration project started in late January by the Standing Rock Sioux.
> Meanwhile, a local animal shelter rescued four more dogs found at the North Dakota encampment, bringing the total number of dogs found after the last of the protesters evacuated to 12.
> “We are happy to report that all animals have been accounted for throughout the Dakota Access Pipeline protest sites,” Furry Friends Rockin’ Rescue of Bismarck-Mandan said in an online post.
> The tribe, aided by state and local agencies as well as some protest volunteers, launched the cleanup over concerns that snowmelt would inevitably wash tons of garbage and waste left by protesters into the Cannonball River.


http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2017/mar/13/dakota-access-case-army-finishes-11-million-cleanu/

But they care about the land!



> March 14 (UPI) -- Legislation introduced in Germany would fine social media companies like Facebook and Twitter if they delay the removal of illegal content, including fake news, from their websites.
> 
> Germany's Justice Minister Heiko Maas has drafted a bill to impose fines of up to $53 million in a dramatic crackdown on content.
> 
> In December, Maas announced legislation to impose fines of up to $530,000 for any item of fake news and hate speech, including racism or comments that incite violence, if they aren't removed within 24 hours of being flagged.
> 
> Maas said he increased the amount because social media platforms still weren't complying with most user requests to remove illegal content.
> 
> "Too little criminal content is being deleted, and it's not being deleted sufficiently quickly," he told journalists Tuesday. "The biggest problem is and remains that the networks don't take the complaints of their own users seriously enough."
> 
> Maas said, according to a recent survey Jugendschutz, that Twitter deletes only 1 percent of the hate speech it is told about by users and Facebook removes only 39 percent. On YouTube, it was 90 percent.
> 
> Facebook, which did not comment directly on the proposal, has said its tests showed it removed a higher percentage of illegal content. Facebook plans to have 700 people working in Berlin by the end of 2017 to review flagged content.
> 
> The legislation also requires the sites to run 24-hour hotlines and to remove flagged content within seven days.
> 
> The bill specifies that content that is "clearly criminal" must be removed within 24 hours. Also, if content is found to be criminal after an investigation, it must be removed in seven days.
> 
> Maas said fake news articles proven to be slanderous, defamatory or libelous must be removed.
> 
> Bitkom, the German digital trade association, told The Financial Times a requirement to delete posts within 24 hours on sites that carry up to 1 billion posts a day "is utterly impossible to implement in operational terms" and would create a "permanent mechanism of censorship."
> 
> In January, Facebook said it was planning to flag fake news for German users before their election.


http://www.upi.com/Top_News/World-News/2017/03/14/German-minister-wants-to-fine-Facebook-Twitter-up-to-53M-for-fake-news/4471489506369/?spt=su


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

@virus21, a classic example why none of these people should be taken seriously and why all of their reasoning should be held to ridicule. This is the exact reason why progressives want safe spaces and want to silence your freedom of speech. It all comes down to this, "We can do whatever we want and say whatever we want and you don't have the right to question it". This is why everyone who isn't them thinks they're a bunch of douche bags.

$1.1 million in clean up. They should be fucking ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Miss Sally

People who care about the environment cause over a million dollars in damage? Not surprising.

Probably the same people crying about the Trump EPA pick.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Amy Schumer's new Netflix special has a 1 star rating. Heard it's pretty bad. Might give it a watch later just to see. An hour of her basically doubling down and doing exactly what South Park made fun of her for. 

Her response to the rating.



> I am so proud of my special and grateful to all the people spreading love on line about it. I am the first female comic who is selling out arenas all over the world and so grateful for that. I am embarrassed for the “journalists” who report on trolls activities as if it’s news. It’s indicative of administration right now. Anyone who reported that “viewers aren’t happy” with my special, it would have been cool if you did a moment of research before posting. The alt right organized trolls attack everything I do. Read the @splitsider article. They organize to get my ratings down. Meeting in sub Reddit rooms. They tried on my book and movies and tv show And I want to thank them. It makes me feel so powerful and dangerous and brave. It reminds me what I’m saying is effective and bring more interest to my work and their obsession with me keeps me going. I am only alarmed by the people printing their organized trolling as “news” this is what the current administration wants. So this post has nothing against the trolls. I thank you trolls so much. It fills me with hope and power to see you all furiously posting so as always accuse me of whatever lies you want. Call me a whale. Call me a thief and I will continue to rise and fight and lead. I know who I am. I am strong and beautiful and will use my voice my whole time on this earth. Journalists do better it’s embarrassing. Trolls see you on the next one!


I'm not saying they didn't give her bad ratings, I'm sure they did, but it's not just them.

Even the LA Times reviewer had problems with it.

Also, stop "parallel thinking" your jokes FFS.


----------



## virus21

> Exposing a person to HIV is treated more seriously under California law than infecting someone with any other communicable disease, a policy some lawmakers say is a relic of the decades-old AIDS scare that unfairly punishes HIV-positive people based on outdated science.
> Several lawmakers are promoting a bill by state Sen. Scott Wiener, D-San Francisco, that would make it a misdemeanor instead of a felony to intentionally expose someone to HIV, the virus that causes the immune system-weakening disease AIDS. The change would treat HIV like other communicable diseases under California law.
> Under current law, if a person who knows they are infected with HIV has unprotected sex without telling their partner they have the virus, they can be convicted of a felony and face years of jail time. Intentional transmission of any other communicable disease, even a potentially deadly condition like hepatitis, is a misdemeanor.
> "These laws were passed at the height of the HIV/AIDS epidemic when there was enormous fear and ignorance and misinformation around HIV," Wiener said. "It's time for California to lead and to repeal these laws to send a clear signal that we are going to take a science-based approach to HIV not a fear-based approach."
> Wiener's bill, SB239, would also repeal California laws that require people convicted of prostitution for the first time to be tested for AIDS and that increase penalties for prostitution if the sex worker tested positive for AIDS in connection with a previous conviction.
> The original laws were passed during the 1980s and 1990s based on incomplete and outdated science, said Dr. Edward Machtinger, director of the Women's HIV Program at the University of California, San Francisco. Transmission rates are much lower than people believed when the laws were enacted. Modern treatment dramatically reduces the effects of the virus and chances for transmission, he said.
> Although modern treatments are highly effective, the current laws deter people from getting tested for HIV and seeking treatment, Wiener said.
> Between 1988 and 2014, at least 800 people were arrested, charged or otherwise came into contact with the criminal justice system related to their HIV status, according to a study conducted at the University of California, Los Angeles. The study found "HIV criminalization" laws disproportionately affected women and people of color.


http://archive.is/3dh8e#selection-1475.1-1515.334


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

So instead of talking about Sweden or writing decent articles period, we're talking about Gal Gadot/Wonder Woman's armpits and how it involves "DA PATRIARCHY."


----------



## virus21

Rainmaka! said:


> So instead of talking about Sweden or writing decent articles period, we're talking about Gal Gadot/Wonder Woman's armpits and how it involves "DA PATRIARCHY."


They really have nothing left to complain about anymore, do they?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

virus21 said:


> They really have nothing left to complain about anymore, do they?


I know it's Slate but that's scraping the bottom even for them.






Tho I'd be lying if the thought of licking Gal Gadot and her armpits hasn't crossed my mind. :mj :cudi



:mj4


----------



## virus21

Rainmaka! said:


> I know it's Slate but that's scraping the bottom even for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tho I'd be lying if the thought of licking Gal Gadot and her armpits hasn't crossed my mind. :mj :cudi
> 
> 
> 
> :mj4


----------



## CamillePunk

Talking about Sweden would involve once again admitting that Trump was right, much like when he talked about Belgium and everyone scoffed at him only for the country to suffer a major terrorist attack a couple months later. At what point does the left gain some culpability in the destruction of Europe as they continue to ignore and minimize what is going on, in the name of preserving some Utopian delusion about multiculturalism?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

virus21 said:


>


I was kidding.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Rainmaka! said:


> I was kidding.


That's what they all say!


----------



## Reaper

Rainmaka! said:


> Tho I'd be lying if the thought of licking *Kevin Owen's armpits *hasn't crossed my mind. :mj :cudi
> 
> 
> 
> :mj4


 @Mr. Socko 

:troll


----------



## 777

That Yano smiley really needs the shoulder shrug.


----------



## virus21

> The Board of Regents on Monday eliminated a requirement that aspiring teachers in New York State pass a literacy test to become certified after the test proved controversial because black and Hispanic candidates passed it at significantly lower rates than white candidates.
> 
> The Regents also moved forward with a proposal that would allow some students who failed another test, aimed at evaluating practical skills like lesson planning and assessment, to be certified as teachers based on their grades and professors’ recommendations.
> 
> Together, the steps signal how much the Regents’ approach has changed under the current chancellor, Betty A. Rosa, after several years of efforts to raise the bar for entering the profession.
> 
> Under the previous chancellor, Merryl H. Tisch, the state created a set of more rigorous licensing exams. Among them was the Academic Literacy Skills Test, or ALST, which was intended to assess reading and analytical writing skills, and the edTPA, which requires candidates to submit a portfolio of work, including unedited videos of them interacting with students.
> 
> The literacy test proved challenging to many prospective teachers, but particularly for black and Hispanic candidates. An analysis done in 2014, the year the test was first administered, found that 64 percent of white candidates passed the test on the first try, while only 46 percent of Hispanic candidates and 41 percent of black candidates did.
> 
> Nonetheless, a federal judge who had found two older certification tests to be discriminatory ruled in 2015 that the ALST was not biased, because it measured skills that were necessary for teaching.
> 
> However, deans of education schools, especially those with large numbers of black and Hispanic students, disagreed, and argued that the exam was exacerbating a shortage of teachers of color. More than 80 percent of public-school teachers in the country are white, according to the federal Education Department, while a majority of public school students are not.
> 
> Others said that the exam was redundant, given the other requirements to become a teacher.
> 
> Michael Middleton, dean of the Hunter College School of Education, said in an interview on Monday that the battery of exams currently required of teacher candidates — four, in most cases — was onerous and expensive, and that eliminating the ALST was appropriate.
> 
> “We already know that our licensure candidates have a bachelor’s degree, which in my mind means they have basic literacy and communication skills,” Dr. Middleton said.
> 
> The state Education Department has said it will review another required licensing test, the Educating All Students exam, which measures teachers’ skills at reaching students with disabilities and those learning English, to see if it should be adjusted to also assess literacy skills.
> 
> The edTPA has not proved as difficult as the ALST: The overall pass rate is 77 percent, according to the state Education Department. But black candidates pass the test at rates lower than candidates of other races or ethnicities. A task force convened by the Regents, made up of deans and professors of education schools, as well as teachers and district superintendents, recommended recalibrating the passing score on the exam and allowing certain students who fall short of a passing score on the edTPA to become certified based on the recommendations of their teachers. The Regents agreed on Monday to move forward with that proposal.
> 
> Kate Walsh, president of the National Council on Teacher Quality, said that eliminating the literacy exam because of minority candidates’ performance on it was the wrong response.
> 
> “What we are effectively doing is perpetuating a cycle of underperformance,” she said.
> 
> “People are showing a tremendous amount of weakness by just backpedaling because they feel like it’s the politically sensible thing to do,” she added.
> 
> Even before Monday’s actions, the Regents had backed off the tougher requirements, instituting safety nets that allowed candidates who failed the edTPA to try to pass an older test to qualify, and allowed those who failed the ALST to show through their coursework and grades that they had the skills that the test measures.


https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/13/nyregion/ny-regents-teacher-exams-alst.html


----------



## deepelemblues

Well they can't admit that blacks and Hispanics are not as competently educated as whites and Asians. Why? Because that would reflect badly on the people educating blacks and hispanics. We can't have that. 

So we'll just get rid of the test because we would rather not admit that much more needs to be done to actually raise blacks and hispanics up, we'll just pretend there isn't a problem and perpetuate underperformance by those groups. Anything else would be racissssst. Even though it's racist as fuck to act like blacks and hispanics will do worse than whites and Asians and we'll just accept it.


----------



## virus21

deepelemblues said:


> Well they can't admit that blacks and Hispanics are not as competently educated as whites and Asians. Why? Because that would reflect badly on the people educating blacks and hispanics. We can't have that.
> 
> So we'll just get rid of the test because we would rather not admit that much more needs to be done to actually raise blacks and hispanics up, we'll just pretend there isn't a problem and perpetuate underperformance by those groups. Anything else would be racissssst. Even though it's racist as fuck to act like blacks and hispanics will do worse than whites and Asians and we'll just accept it.


Coming soon to New York


----------



## Stinger Fan

virus21 said:


> They really have nothing left to complain about anymore, do they?


They'll find something....they always do


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Read about that literacy test a couple of days ago. To be fair the test itself seems to be bad.



> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/03/13/ny-dropping-teacher-literacy-test-amid-claims-racism.html
> 
> ...Charles Sahm, the director of education policy at the Manhattan Institute, a conservative think tank, is a strong supporter of raising the bar for teachers. But, he said, he’s not a fan of this particular literacy test. Sahm took the $20 practice exam and thought it was a poorly designed test with multiple-choice questions that seemed to have more than one correct answer."I do agree that it's not a great test," Sahm said. "I found the reading comprehension section to be kind of infuriating. I only got 21 out of 40 right."


Comment from the reddit post of that Fox News article



> As someone who has studied literacy, has been teaching for a couple of years, has taken practice tests AND the actual test, trust me, this test is very poorly written and has NOTHING to do with your ability to read and write. Sure, you can't take this test if you're illiterate, but that doesn't mean you'll pass even if you are as well-read as Lincoln.
> 
> Each multiple choice question comes with interchangeable answers and many of the options seem to depend more on opinion regarding what is best for YOUR classroom, but there is only one correct answer and it may not be in your best interest. I'm not kidding. I took practice tests for this in my masters. Below is a question I will never forget:
> 
> A young kindergarten teacher stumbles upon a garage sale hosted by a retiring kindergarten teacher and she happens to be selling a variety of themed poster sets each with a Tier One vocabulary word. There were different sets for different themes. What should the kindergarten teacher buy?
> 
> A. All of them.
> 
> B. Only what is addressed in your planned curriculum.
> 
> C. Only the poster sets that match the themed decor of the school.
> 
> D. None of the above.
> 
> Being the cheapskate I am, I chose 'A'. The correct answer is 'C'. Using similarly themed images promotes consistency with student learning. They associate the word with something familiar, making it more rememberable.
> 
> Granted, this is certainly not word for word, but it captures precisely the problem with this test. It's based on opinion. Of COURSE I would use the posters that match the school's decor, but I am not going deny the opportunity of buying a bunch of beautiful posters for my classroom, regardless of theme. Educational posters are expensive!
> 
> That said, this is NOT a race issue and I am glad they are tossing it for whatever bullshit reason reason they decide to use.
> 
> And this is the easier to read version. Imagine this question, but with literacy jargon woven into.


Which was followed with this question.



> But shouldn't you have learned this in your Education classes?


and the op replied



> But it's still opinion. Having the oppurtunity to get many resources for cheap is more a common sense. If the decor changes, you'd need new posters. If you have a selection to choose from already, odds are you could have a poster that fits the new decor and not have to risk buying new at full price.
> 
> It doesn't mean they don't know what they should be doing, it means they have different ways of applying their knowledge of it. It's a poorly worded question for what it's trying to ask. Which is absolute crap for a literacy test


----------



## deepelemblues

Wait what

That's retarded. Posters have to match the "themed decor" of the school? Why? Do non-matching colors cause little Johnny's brain to shut down or something?

Multiple choice "opinion" questions with more than one correct answer but the "right" one is the most correct are so retarded. Hated them so much. It's supposed to be a test of knowledge not of the ability to read the mind of whoever made the test.


----------



## Dolorian




----------



## virus21




----------



## Stinger Fan

Did you know milk is racist?


> Samantha Diaz, a staff writer for California State University-Long Beach's student newspaper The Daily 49er, wrote an article claiming that white supremacists and neo-Nazis are appropriating milk as a symbol of hate. Here is the hook to her article:
> 
> "When you think of milk, what first comes to your mind? If you’re a millennial, you probably think of strong bones, Got Milk? commercials, or maybe eating your favorite cereal while watching cartoons on a Saturday morning."
> 
> "What about racism? White nationalism? If you’re having trouble finding the connection between these institutions and milk, you’re not alone. You, along with the rest of the nation, have been so accustomed to hearing the benefits of milk that you probably didn’t even realize the subtle racism hidden in our health facts."
> 
> Diaz then argued that the federal government's endorsement of milk as a beneficial part of the country's diet "contributes to the problem by uncritically pushing people to drink milk, despite the potential detriment it has on non-white people’s health." She stated that because African-Americans do not suffer from osteoporosis, a bone disease, at the same rates as most Americans, the United States is promoting a racist agenda. She also argued that the trolls at 4chan who hijacked Shia LaBeouf's "He Will Not Divide Us" shtick drank milk to counter-protest him as a means of imposing white supremacy on the actor.
> 
> Diaz alluded to a scene in the new blockbuster hit Get Out where a white woman drinks a glass of milk with a bendy straw, saying that the film "highlights racism in post-racial America" and citing that as additional evidence that milk represents a status symbol for white supremacists. She also cited a Mother Jones article to further justify her assertions:
> 
> The Mother Jones article states that not only is milk non-beneficial to Africans, but following the guidelines may actually be detrimental to their health. There is a strong correlation to calcium consumption and an increased risk of prostate cancer, unproportionally affecting African men. Furthermore, both black children and adults generally secrete less calcium on a daily basis than white people, making them less dependent upon milk.
> 
> This is asinine. Just because the U.S. government promotes milk to counter the affects of osteoporosis and because some trolls drank it during Shia LaBeouf's silly anti-Trump charade does not mean that milk is a symbol of white supremacy. The average American will still drink milk in spite of Diaz's poorly-argued and logically-flawed article.


http://www.dailywire.com/news/14492...&utm_content=062316-news&utm_campaign=dwbrand


----------



## deepelemblues

^ that's fucking IT

i drink at least a half gallon of milk a day and i will NOT accept this impugning of its honor 

fight me samantha diaz

RIGHT NOW


----------



## virus21

> to yell ‘Ouch!’ when they are offended
> WILLIAM NARDI - LIBERTY UNIVERSITY •MARCH 16, 2017
> 144 1892 Share0 0
> 
> UPDATED
> 
> University of Arizona wants to ‘maximize free speech in the classroom’
> 
> The correct way to tell a classmate he said something offensive is to say “ouch,” and his correct response, “oops.”
> 
> The University of Arizona’s College of Humanities is offering such “suggestions” to faculty in a new 20-page handbook titled Diversity and Inclusiveness in the Classroom, credited to Vice Provost for Inclusive Excellence Jesús Treviño.
> 
> “This document is intended to be a resource for addressing difficult or challenging topics in the classroom,” and while faculty are not “required to utilize” the handbook, it will help them “engender the broadest possible perspectives” and “maximize free speech in the classroom,” it says.
> 
> Treviño earns $214,000 a year at the public institution, according to The Daily Wildcat’s salary database. He joined the university Aug. 1, meaning the undated handbook was released last fall at the earliest.
> 
> His LinkedIn page says Treviño is still at the University of South Dakota. A University of Arizona spokesperson confirmed his salary and position.
> 
> The ouch/oops method is part of the handbook’s section on “Personal and Group Affirmation,” which offers suggestions on “creating a safe space” for students to talk about “challenging topics.” It was brought to light Wednesday by local radio host Garret Lewis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arizona is not the first university to offer microaggression training under the “ouch” rubric: Iowa State rolled out its “Ouch! That Stereotype Hurts” workshop to local businesses and organizations in January.
> 
> Several other universities offer similar trainings where participants are told to announce when they are offended by perceived stereotypes.
> 
> Unlike Arizona’s program, many are intended specifically for employee-to-employee interactions, while others are open and voluntary workshops with no defined audience.
> 
> MORE: Iowa State provides ‘Ouch!’ training to local community
> 
> They include:
> 
> Texas A&M University, which offers two varieties of “Ouch!” under “special request training” from the Employee and Organizational Development office
> 
> University of Nebraska Medical Center, where human resources officials led “Ouch!” workshops for some employees in January but then recommended “all employees, staff and students” take them
> 
> University of Illinois-Springfield, which hosted a “diversity brown bag” on “Ouch!” last month for library faculty and staff
> 
> Illinois State University, which has an entire “Ouch!” PowerPoint presentation for “student team members” and “professional staff” in the Division of Student Affairs
> 
> East Carolina University, which advertised a library training in 2015 for “stereotyping and other harmful behaviors in the workplace”
> 
> Community College of Rhode Island, whose Office of Human Resources will lead a “Diversity & Inclusion Fundamentals” training (date to be determined) that includes “Ouch!”
> 
> University at Albany, which offers “oops/ouch” in a “welcome activity” module with no defined audience, but which asks participants to tell each other “where you work and what you do there”
> 
> The intent of the activity, according to UAlbany, is to “diffuse negative feelings and reduce tension between the individuals” when someone says something offensive.
> 
> MORE: Iowa State defends microaggressions lesson in software class
> 
> At least four of the schools conduct their training using a $700 template from www.ouchthatstereotypehurts.com, home of the original 2006 book by diversity training consultant Leslie Aguilar.
> 
> The training begins with a video that features vignettes of stereotypes against different groups of people, backed by a soundtrack of increasingly intense instrumental music.
> 
> 
> 
> Treat students like fish to promote understanding
> 
> The University of Arizona’s handbook paints a dire picture of classroom interactions through “potential examples.”
> 
> They include heterosexual students “using their religion” to say “LGBTQIA+ individuals do not have the right to exist,” male students “continuously” making sexist comments toward a female teaching assistant, and a white student threatening a black student “over views on affirmative action.”
> 
> Faculty can ward off these scenarios by hosting “fishbowl discussions,” where members of one group (such black students) sit in a circle, surrounded by members of other groups (nonblack students). The “facilitator” leads the inner-circle group in a discussion while the outer group listens, and then the groups switch places.
> 
> University of Arizona faculty handbook “Diversity and Inclusiveness in the Classroom” by The College Fix on Scribd
> 
> 
> The handbook also warns faculty specifically not to use microaggressions, microinsults (“demean a person’s group or social identity”) or microinvalidations (“nullify the … experiential reality” of different people).
> 
> Such behaviors include saying that “illegal aliens are criminals because they are breaking the law,” asking Latino students to “argue in favor of immigration” in a class debate, “not respecting students [sic] gender pronouns” and describing how “atoms sometimes repel each other like these two males here.”
> 
> Humanities Senior Program Coordinator Lorenia Romero referred The College Fix to another person to discuss the handbook, but that person did not respond. Toni Alexander, associate dean for business and finance and Diversity and Inclusion Committee co-chair, did not respond to Fix queries.
> 
> CLARIFICATION: Most of the trainings cited in this article are not specifically directed toward student interactions, as is the University of Arizona’s. Many are intended for employee-to-employee interactions. The headline and article have been amended to clarify each intended audience, if specified, for these trainings.


http://www.thecollegefix.com/post/31688/


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

http://ew.com/tv/2017/03/16/netflix-star-ratings/



> Netflix changing user reviews, dumps star ratings


:eyeroll


----------



## Pratchett

Stinger Fan said:


> Did you know milk is racist?
> 
> http://www.dailywire.com/news/14492...&utm_content=062316-news&utm_campaign=dwbrand


What a wonderful time to be alive! :mark:

Oh, to live in such days where there is so little to worry about that we are enabled to look for any little thing that might have the possibility of causing us discomfort! :mark: I cannot wait for my chance to stand up and march against the tyrannical Dairyarchy which has been oppressing me for so many years due to my lactose intolerance! :mark: My brothers and sisters UNITE! :mark: The racist, sexist, misogynistic, homophobic, transphobic and KEKphobic purveyors of dreaded milk shall not persist! :mark:


----------



## 777

So what does it mean if you drink chocolate milk?


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

So, a kid didn't stand for the Pledge of Allegiance today. I asked him why and he said his dad told him not to because Trump is President. I'm so conflicted by that because on one hand I'm so incredibly angry that an American would just turn on his country just because he doesn't like the President, but on the other hand it's none of my business cause it's not my kid.


----------



## Pratchett

777 said:


> So what does it mean if you drink chocolate milk?


You are some kind of race traitor, aren't you? :MAD

Reported for baiting, smh.









































:mj


----------



## DOPA

Roaming is becoming one of my favourite youtubers recently. The video on the Women's Strike in particular is so based :banderas.


----------



## virus21

Send them to the Gulag


----------



## Stinger Fan

BLM back at it again. Apparently quoting Beyonce is cultural appropriation 



> *NDP leadership candidate Ashton defends deleting Beyoncé meme after accusations of cultural appropriation*
> 
> 
> OTTAWA — NDP leadership candidate Niki Ashton deleted several social media posts Wednesday that included lyrics from a well-known Beyoncé song after her campaign was accused of appropriating black culture.
> 
> On Twitter and Facebook, Ashton had posted a graphic playing on the lyric “to the left, to the left,” from the song Irreplaceable. “Like Beyoncé says, to the left,” Ashton wrote. “Time for an unapologetic left turn for the NDP, for social, racial, enviro, and economic justice.”
> 
> *Activist group Black Lives Matter Vancouver replied to the tweet saying, “appropriating Black culture is not intersectional feminism.” The group asked Ashton to “please delete” the tweet and “address the issue.”
> *
> Ashton has described herself as a strong feminist who will fight for justice for minorities, including indigenous people and racialized people. She replied to the Black Lives Matter tweet with thanks, saying, “not our intention to appropriate. We’re committed to a platform of racial justice.” Ashton would appreciate their feedback, she said.


What a horrible crime to commit


----------



## Reaper

Netflix is getting rid of their entire rating system because Amy Schumer's special aggregated a 1-star rating 

Poor wittle feewhales and their fee fees must be protected at all costs! 

:ha


----------



## birthday_massacre

777 said:


> So what does it mean if you drink chocolate milk?


what about strawberry milk?


----------



## Reaper

Oh these poor self-hating whites. If I were a white hating brown, I'd be salivating at their self-hate because it would have allowed me to push my own culture as supreme over theirs. :lol 

This is what happens when hippie idiots raise a generation of retards without teaching them the value of self-respect and dignity. Everyone has culture. I have a culture and I'm integrating mine with my wife's. We celebrate all the white holidays and a couple of holidays from my culture. I celebrate Eid even though I'm not a muslim. I feel sorry for the kids that were raised by self-hating parents. Hopefully, this is the last generation that grows up so clueless and lost and generation Z will set things straight. 

The last thing I'll do is tell my kids that they should hate white culture and not embrace it. In fact, I plan on teaching them their ancestors' history even though they'll be 5th generation and mixed. I've taken a keen interest in irish history and culture and really learning a lot slowly. :lol


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Pratchett said:


> You are some kind of race traitor, aren't you? :MAD
> 
> Reported for baiting, smh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mj


When you're brown and you can enjoy chocolate milk to your heart's content without being called an 'Uncle Juan'. :yoda


----------



## Simply Flawless

RipNTear said:


> Oh these poor self-hating whites. If I were a white hating brown, I'd be salivating at their self-hate because it would have allowed me to push my own culture as supreme over theirs. :lol
> 
> This is what happens when hippie idiots raise a generation of retards without teaching them the value of self-respect and dignity. Everyone has culture. I have a culture and I'm integrating mine with my wife's. We celebrate all the white holidays and a couple of holidays from my culture. I celebrate Eid even though I'm not a muslim. I feel sorry for the kids that were raised by self-hating parents. Hopefully, this is the last generation that grows up so clueless and lost and generation Z will set things straight.
> 
> The last thing I'll do is tell my kids that they should hate white culture and not embrace it. In fact, I plan on teaching them their ancestors' history even though they'll be 5th generation and mixed. I've taken a keen interest in irish history and culture and really learning a lot slowly. :lol


And here was me like a twat thinking St Paddy's day was about being IRISH not white


----------



## Dolorian

The BBC asks: "what is the appropriate crime for blasphemy?"


----------



## blackholeson

RipNTear said:


> Oh these poor self-hating whites. If I were a white hating brown, I'd be salivating at their self-hate because it would have allowed me to push my own culture as supreme over theirs. :lol
> 
> This is what happens when hippie idiots raise a generation of retards without teaching them the value of self-respect and dignity. Everyone has culture. I have a culture and I'm integrating mine with my wife's. We celebrate all the white holidays and a couple of holidays from my culture. I celebrate Eid even though I'm not a muslim. I feel sorry for the kids that were raised by self-hating parents. Hopefully, this is the last generation that grows up so clueless and lost and generation Z will set things straight.
> 
> The last thing I'll do is tell my kids that they should hate white culture and not embrace it. In fact, I plan on teaching them their ancestors' history even though they'll be 5th generation and mixed. I've taken a keen interest in irish history and culture and really learning a lot slowly. :lol


*I get what you are saying. However, it works both ways. Let me explain. I sit here and see so many people pissed about this person, or person(s) claiming that celebrating St. Patrick's Day is promoting white culture and nationalism, blah, blah, blah. This isn't a false claim and in fact if you take time to educate yourself this should not come as a surprise to you. 

You take offense as if it actually matters. Look, most people here in the United States aren't and never were born in Ireland, so they're not Irish. Humans take pride in who they are because we are capable of doing so, plain and simple. When a certain group of people are celebrating and others aren't it will draw some "hate". Doesn't that make sense to you? Have you ever been left out of something, or not a part of something that you would have otherwise done, or acted out? 

If I were Irish I would be pissed to see non Irish born people celebrating a culture they know very little about. Even those who may know all of Irish history don't get a pass. If you aren't from Ireland, fuck off. Right? Who are we to celebrate another culture that isn't even ours? Honestly, who cares if you're half Irish? I don't mean that in a mean way, but just in general. Why does it matter that you are one third, or half of anything? 

We're Americans and we should only identify with the cultures here that we created. I want more National Holidays that are about America. I love the Fourth of July, I love Veterans Day, I love D-Day, etc. That's America and it's more importantly American history. Celebrate your independence from your ancestors native lands? They left those countries for reasons most of us could never truly appreciate.

What are we as a Nation when we celebrate our so called "ancestry" more than our American born selves? Personally, I think it's silly to care what nationality you are. If you weren't born outside of the United States(American soil), then you're American. So you have a little bit of this, and a splash of that. Great, move on and find something productive to group together about. People seem to be more proud at being a third Irish than being American, or at least it appears that way. 

I love my country and when people ask me what I am, I tell them American. I have ancestors all over Europe, Eastern Europe, Northern Africa, Native American, etc. I don't identify as anything other than a human being who lives in the United States. I don't care that my father was German. I don't care that I am Native American. I am proud to live on American soil because I honestly feel that this is the greatest country in the world. 

No I don't hang American flags outside my house, no I don't have a red pick up truck, I am not conservative, I am not racists, I am atheist, I am not liberal, I didn't vote for Trump. Are there things that need to change in this country? Yes, but god damn it I love the red, white, and the fucking blue. All Americans are my neighbor. I care for rest of the world, so no hate on you all, but I am proud to be American. *


----------



## Reaper

blackholeson said:


> *I get what you are saying. However, it works both ways. Let me explain. I sit here and see so many people pissed about this person, or person(s) claiming that celebrating St. Patrick's Day is promoting white culture and nationalism, blah, blah, blah. This isn't a false claim and in fact if you take time to educate yourself this should not come as a surprise to you.
> 
> You take offense as if it actually matters. Look, most people here in the United States aren't and never were born in Ireland, so they're not Irish. Humans take pride in who they are because we are capable of doing so, plain and simple. When a certain group of people are celebrating and others aren't it will draw some "hate". Doesn't that make sense to you? Have you ever been left out of something, or not a part of something that you would have otherwise done, or acted out?
> 
> If I were Irish I would be pissed to see non Irish born people celebrating a culture they know very little about. Even those who may know all of Irish history don't get a pass. If you aren't from Ireland, fuck off. Right? Who are we to celebrate another culture that isn't even ours? Honestly, who cares if you're half Irish? I don't mean that in a mean way, but just in general. Why does it matter that you are one third, or half of anything?
> 
> We're Americans and we should only identify with the cultures here that we created. I want more National Holidays that are about America. I love the Fourth of July, I love Veterans Day, I love D-Day, etc. That's America and it's more importantly American history. Celebrate your independence from your ancestors native lands? They left those countries for reasons most of us could never truly appreciate.
> 
> What are we as a Nation when we celebrate our so called "ancestry" more than our American born selves? Personally, I think it's silly to care what nationality you are. If you weren't born outside of the United States(American soil), then you're American. So you have a little bit of this, and a splash of that. Great, move on and find something productive to group together about. People seem to be more proud at being a third Irish than being American, or at least it appears that way.
> 
> I love my country and when people ask me what I am, I tell them American. I have ancestors all over Europe, Eastern Europe, Northern Africa, Native American, etc. I don't identify as anything other than a human being who lives in the United States. I don't care that my father was German. I don't care that I am Native American. I am proud to live on American soil because I honestly feel that this is the greatest country in the world.
> 
> No I don't hang American flags outside my house, no I don't have a red pick up truck, I am not conservative, I am not racists, I am atheist, I am not liberal, I didn't vote for Trump. Are there things that need to change in this country? Yes, but god damn it I love the red, white, and the fucking blue. All Americans are my neighbor. I care for rest of the world, so no hate on you all, but I am proud to be American. *


That's narrow mindedness at its worst. You can be Irish and American at the same time and celebrate your near ancestors as well as your past as well as what's the current lay of the land. It's also kind of weird that you say that people shouldn't continue to identify based on their ancestry and yet you use the word African American. You use the term Native America. Your side of the progressive movement created the labels you guys use and yet because you disagree with a certain self-identification personally you've decided not to use your own principles of labeling just because this particular instance makes your feels act up? 

Feeling left out is a personal wittle fee fee issue and those people need to grow a pair.

Telling someone not to do something because someone else can't do it is retardation. 

People without legs can't go up stairs. So we should ban stairs. Lol. I'm sorry for being condescending, but I really think that asking people to stop feeling Irish or celebrating their ancestry or even considering it silly is not normal. It's born out of a desire to control how people should or should not behave. The only situation where you have any moral authority to claim that someone stop doing something is when they're violating our core value of do no harm.


----------



## deepelemblues

saying that not all americans can indulge in a national excuse to get shitfaced is so un american


----------



## Dolorian

Related tweet from the video I posted earlier...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842672388223483904


----------



## virus21




----------



## 2 Ton 21

St. Patrick's Day encourages white culture?


St. Patrick's Day encourages drinking. Lots and lots of drinking... usually followed by vomiting green shit and/or poor decision making.


----------



## Reaper

Dolorian said:


> Related tweet from the video I posted earlier...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842672388223483904


The C in BBC stands for cocksuckers. 

The last of the west eradicated its blasphemy laws 200+ years ago. Just think about that for a second. And muzzies are asking what the punishments for it should be today.


----------



## stevefox1200

They won't end St. Patties day

What a lot of people don't understand is that Irish American and Italian American communities have a lot more pull than most people think 

While people don't think of like the other "ethnic communities" and they aren't overly brash and loud their social clubs include many different politicians and public figures on both sides of the political spectrum from unions to the most hardcore anti-abortion figures 

The same Irish families have dominated the entire east coast urban police force for like the last 150 years 

They one thing they unite over is being Irish or Italian and they will fuck you up over it


----------



## Reaper

^Not only that, but St. Paddy's day is sort of an FU to the catholic church too right? I may be taking liberty in my interpretation of history but considering that a feast of somewhat vulgar hedonism coinciding with Lent in a largely catholic country seems kinda like it. 

Someone correct me if my interpretation is way off. I'm genuinely curious.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

*Moriarty quits Kinda Funny after Twitter joke controversy*

Are you fucking kidding me? He took heat for this? He had to resign over this?















Like Joe Rogan and Jim Norton said in the video, that's every wife joke from a sitcom ever.


----------



## Miss Sally

birthday_massacre said:


> what about strawberry milk?


Ha! I was going to ask this too, or banana milk? There is even mint milk.


----------



## Reaper

Miss Sally said:


> Ha! I was going to ask this too, or banana milk? There is even mint milk.


I drink strawberry milk and my wife lookee at me funny the first time I bought some. She eventually got over it.

I hate that it's pink but I'm willing to overlook it's feminine association for the taste :homer


----------



## Pratchett

birthday_massacre said:


> what about strawberry milk?


:triggered



Miss Sally said:


> Ha! I was going to ask this too, or banana milk? There is even mint milk.


Multi-dairyilism will fail as a device for social programming. Give it no credence.

:triggered


----------



## Miss Sally

RipNTear said:


> I drink strawberry milk and my wife lookee at me funny the first time I bought some. She eventually got over it.
> 
> I hate that it's pink but I'm willing to overlook it's feminine association for the taste :homer


I think my favorite is vanilla milk. A store sells a few types, normal, chocolate, strawberry, banana, vanilla, maple, blueberry and think coconut. 

Milk is racist is one of the stupidest things I've ever heard lol


----------



## virus21

Miss Sally said:


> I think my favorite is vanilla milk. A store sells a few types, normal, chocolate, strawberry, banana, vanilla, maple, blueberry and think coconut.
> 
> Milk is racist is one of the stupidest things I've ever heard lol


Give them time, they'll come up with dumber


----------



## Dolorian

Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## DesolationRow

@AryaDark @CamillePunk @Goku @L-DOPA @Miss Sally @Pratchett @samizayn @virus21


Netflix is changing its entire user rating system because the habitually unfunny and oft-ranting Amy Schumer's show has terrible user-appointed ratings. :lmao http://ew.com/tv/2017/03/16/netflix-star-ratings/


Also: the web search engine Google will perform like a Stoogle on behalf of its U.S. government and Deep State benefactors. Anything deemed "offensive" to the regime will be flagged and categorized as Silicon Valley creeps continue to act as conduit on behalf of the U.S.'s insidious network of constant spying and surveillance. http://www.fox5ny.com/news/242045578-story 


Also, also: http://heatst.com/politics/yale-may-change-freshmen-to-first-years-to-avoid-sexism/



> Yale May Change ‘Freshmen’ to ‘First Years’ to Avoid Sexism
> 
> By Emily Zanotti
> 
> Yale University’s administration says they are no longer using the word “freshman” to describe incoming students, moving toward the more “gender inclusive” term, “first years.”
> 
> According to the Yale Daily News, Dean of Student Affairs Camille Lizarríbar is “leading the conversation,” and that the school’s administrators are “committed” to seeing the change happen before the next academic year.
> 
> “I think there comes a time when you want to make sure that the way you’re calling things reflects the values that you have,” Lizarríbar told the student newspaper. “If we really are serious about inclusivity and diversity, we need to look at everything. It’s not written in stone that it has to be ‘freshman.’ … We do have some agency in what we call things.”
> 
> It’s actually surprising that it’s taken Yale this long to alter the term. Other Ivy League schools, like Cornell, have long-since moved away from using, “freshmen,” to describe incoming students over concerns that the term wasn’t gender-inclusive enough to accurately portray school values.
> 
> Lizarríbar seems to be the moving force behind the change, as Yale College Dean Jonathan Holloway told the Daily News that it was something the school has been considering for some time, but never really got around to implementing.
> 
> “Dean Lizarríbar, who oversees freshman or first-year orientation … basically said ‘it’s time,’ and I have no problem with that,” he said.
> 
> Students are happy about the change, but cautious. Campus feminists told the student newspaper that the term was only one of many fights on campus centering around gender equality. The head of Yale’s transgender activist group said that the change was a “positive symbolic move” that made sense in an dark times presented by the Trump administration.
> 
> The school doesn’t have a timeline for implementing the gender-neutral terminology and, it seems, has not yet explored what switching from freshman to “first year” would entail, but says they will be ready to welcome incoming students of all genders, persuasions and identifications next year.


First "freshmen," then probably "men" for good measure.


----------



## Dolorian

The Asian BBC twitter issued an apology for the video they posted earlier asking what should be the "right" punishment for blasphemy...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843056171850387458

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843056241928802304
Original tweet...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842672388223483904


----------



## virus21

> Microaggressions are in the water these days at colleges and universities. Students across the country are now learning what they are, how to avoid them and how to respond to them.
> 
> But according to one leading psychologist, the science behind microaggressions just doesn’t add up, and we shouldn’t be using the concept as a guideline for how we treat people because the whole thing could all be in our heads.
> 
> Dr. Scott Lilienfield of Emory University has a new review in Perspectives on Psychological Science that argues that microaggressions aren’t actually well-defined, that they are often dictated by the politics of a situation, and that there is a lack of concrete evidence that people suffer any long-term harm from being micro-aggressed.
> 
> Part of the problem, Lilienfield says, is that people lump “old fashioned abuse” in with small, everyday actions that are unintentionally racist and sexist. It’s not clear how small or how large an offense has to be before it moves out of the realm of “microaggression” and into the realm of actual racism or sexism —or whether there is actually any difference.
> 
> But that’s not stopping colleges from fully embracing the concept. Some students are being forced into microaggression training programs. Some schools are spending thousands on counselors, coloring books, therapy dogs, and ball pits to help students cope with an increasingly racist world.
> 
> Lilienfield says that it’s entirely possible people who suffer from microaggressions have a propensity for being offended. People who are “prone to negative emotionality” or who present as neurotic often suffer more from perceived slights. He even suggests that the term microaggression should be dropped in favor of “perceived racial slight,” since much of what makes a microaggression is in the eye of the beholder.
> 
> So it maybe that Trigglypuff and her safe space-seeking collegiate brethren might still be experiencing racism and sexism, but could be that it’s at least partly because they are more accepting of the idea that microaggressions exist—and that they, themselves, encounter them.


https://heatst.com/politics/top-psychologist-says-there-may-be-no-such-thing-as-a-microaggression/


----------



## Pratchett

I still don't understand what a "micro-aggression" is, and I intend to keep it that way.

Was thinking about googling it, but fuck it. :ihateyouall


----------



## virus21




----------



## Dolorian

Maajid Nawaz's response to the BBC tweet asking what was the right punishment for blasphemy...












 Click Above to Play ⇧


Right click on the video to show the controls and raise the volume.


----------



## Reaper




----------



## virus21




----------



## MillionDollarProns

DesolationRow said:


> Netflix is changing its entire user rating system because the habitually unfunny and oft-ranting Amy Schumer's show has terrible user-appointed ratings. :lmao http://ew.com/tv/2017/03/16/netflix-star-ratings/



Literally the only thing I saw on the netflix front page that had less than 3 stars :lmao


----------



## virus21

Well she is right. No one is laughing.


----------



## Reaper

https://heatst.com/gaming/bullies-conduct-witch-hunt-against-mass-effect-andromeda-facial-animator/

Most gamers are fucking retarded fpalm. They're also sending Jim Sterling death threats over giving Zelda a 7 out of 10. 

https://heatst.com/gaming/bullies-conduct-witch-hunt-against-mass-effect-andromeda-facial-animator/


> *Bullies Conduct Witch Hunt Against ‘Mass Effect Andromeda’ Facial Animator
> *
> BioWare’s new video game Mass Effect: Andromeda has come under widespread criticism from the gaming community for its shoddy quality and unpolished design. Through the efforts of Internet “sleuths,” one of its developers has been singled out for attack.
> 
> A chief complaint revolves around its hideous facial animations, which do not befit a big-budget release. The prestigious series was once critically regarded as “Star Wars for a new generation.” Disappointed fans accused the game’s developer of purposely making the characters ugly. Its running animations, gameplay, user interface, and writing are also under criticism for their subpar quality. Like everything else, the facial animations are one of many issues blighting the highly-anticipated game.
> 
> Aggravated individuals on social media led a witch hunt to find those responsible for the game’s lackluster quality, and singled out a BioWare employee to blame for its animations. It’s since become a harassment campaign. There is no indication that the harassers are fans of Mass Effect.
> 
> The animator, Allie Rose-Marie Leost, came under fire for her role in the game’s development over the past day. Crediting herself as the game’s “Lead Facial Animator” in her Twitter bio, Leost became the target of alt-right muckraker and perpetual laughingstock Ethan Ralph, who penned a post on his blog singling out the artist for the animation quality, referring to her as “a cosplayer with no video game experience.” His post is currently making the rounds on Twitter.
> 
> 
> ‘Peebee’ from Mass Effect Andromeda
> Leost’s LinkedIn profile, as detailed by the blog, credits her work in facial animation for BioWare, showing previous experience in cartoon animation, prop painting and 3D art. Ralph makes the unfounded allegation that the only way she could have gotten the position was by performing sexual favors.
> 
> It’s worth noting that outside of her LinkedIn and Twitter profiles crediting her work in the game’s facial animation, there is no evidence that Leost is a “lead member” of the development team—she may actually be one of many hands involved in filling the role.
> 
> Regardless of her actual role, Leost shouldn’t shoulder the blame for the game’s myriad problems. As the studio, BioWare is responsible for quality control over the finished product, which includes her contributions. If Leost was tasked with a job she wasn’t qualified to perform, the blame rests solely on her supervisors for giving it to her.
> 
> In the wake of the witch hunt, BioWare general manager Aaryn Flynn released a public statement referring to a “former employee.”
> 
> “Recently, a former EA employee was misidentified as a lead member of the Mass Effect: Andromeda development team. These reports are false,” he wrote.
> 
> “We respect the opinions of our players and community, and welcome feedback on our games. But attacking individuals regardless of their involvement in the project, is never acceptable.”
> 
> There is confusion as to whether BioWare is referring to Leost or Manveer Heir, the game’s former lead gameplay designer, whose racist statements we wrote about.
> 
> There’s no denying that the game’s animations (facial or otherwise) are atrocious. But it’s not the fault of any one developer—the studio and publisher are to blame. Failure on this scale requires a team effort.
> 
> Ian Miles Cheong is a journalist and media critic. You can reach him through social media at @stillgray on Twitter and on Facebook.


----------



## Miss Sally

RipNTear said:


>


Think they'd do this to an Imam?>


----------



## Dolorian

Miss Sally said:


> Think they'd do this to an Imam?>


Nah, those feminists would rather put on a hijab and join the Imam in prayer.


----------



## Stinger Fan

RipNTear said:


>


What's the story behind that?


----------



## Reaper

Stinger Fan said:


> What's the story behind that?


Left narrative:
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/04/24/topless-femen-protest-andre-jozef-leonard_n_3146609.html

Christian narrative:
https://www.lifesitenews.com/news/a...-gay-activists-shout-curses-and-douse-him-wit

It was because of his views on homosexuality.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

RipNTear said:


> https://heatst.com/gaming/bullies-conduct-witch-hunt-against-mass-effect-andromeda-facial-animator/
> 
> Most gamers are fucking retarded fpalm. They're also sending Jim Sterling death threats over giving Zelda a 7 out of 10.
> 
> https://heatst.com/gaming/bullies-conduct-witch-hunt-against-mass-effect-andromeda-facial-animator/


Are you really surprised that people are sending death threats to Jim Sterling?









The community is incredibly toxic. It's a small minority, but they make the news. It's why I don't venture to gaming forums. I only talk about games here, then I'm on my merry way playing a game I enjoy without all the horseshit.


----------



## Reaper

Oda Nobunaga said:


> Are you really surprised that people are sending death threats to Jim Sterling?


I guess it's "sport" now, but some of these people are genuinely toxic because you can tell the diff between someone that's a troll and someone that's completely :triggered Sterling is pretty awesome though I think. He's also a marketing genius because he finds ways to convert non-stories into publicity for himself. Genius. His patreon nets him something like 10k a month (or video) I don't remember. That's probably one of the highest, if not the highest for game journalists in the world at the moment. 



> The community is incredibly toxic. It's a small minority, but they make the news. It's why I don't venture to gaming forums. I only talk about games here, then I'm on my merry way playing a game I enjoy without all the horseshit.


Well, the small toxic minority is _very _toxic :draper2


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

RipNTear said:


> I guess it's "sport" now, but some of these people are genuinely toxic because you can tell the diff between someone that's a troll and someone that's completely :triggered Sterling is pretty awesome though I think. He's also a marketing genius because he finds ways to convert non-stories into publicity for himself. Genius. His patreon nets him something like 10k a month (or video) I don't remember. That's probably one of the highest, if not the highest for game journalists in the world at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the small toxic minority is _very _toxic :draper2


It has become something of a sport, unfortunately. Yeah, there are people that are genuinely batshit insane with coming to terms over someone's opinion on a piece of entertainment. Look at both sides of the spectrum for Rotten Tomatoes, for example. Crazy.

That man takes in 10k a month on Patreon for being a loudmouth? I should be doing this. :mj2


----------



## Reaper

Just checked, he's up to $11,600 / month now with 5k+ backers :wow


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Highway robbery, that is. :mj2


----------



## virus21




----------



## Reaper

Apparently the current release of Andromeda doesn't allow people to make more complex white people and it will be patched in in the future fpalm


----------



## MrMister

Everyone should be a gradient of caramel if we're making a game set in the future imo. No fair skins, no dark skins. Light caramel, caramel, dark caramel. That's it. Keep blue and green eyes though because that's hot.

How the hell has no one made a (good) Starship Troopers game?


----------



## Oxidamus

Oda Nobunaga said:


> Are you really surprised that people are sending death threats to Jim Sterling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The community is incredibly toxic. It's a small minority, but they make the news. It's why I don't venture to gaming forums. I only talk about games here, then I'm on my merry way playing a game I enjoy without all the horseshit.


Video game politics is the worst. You only hear about the craziest shit when it comes to it. That minority that send threats to people is so small - smaller than extremist feminists - yet they manage to dictate the whole group... somehow unlike those extremist feminists, since most feminists or "allies" will have you know it's just s vocal minority.

:Jim

Giant Bomb as a whole (especially Jeff) weren't big fans of Zelda either but they don't cop this type of shit. Makes me wonder how much of it really is genuine, honestly.
@RipNTear Andromeda is being rightfully slammed every day. I hope it's s gutter tier failure, to show how the politicisation of entertainment should mean the immediate downfall of those who wish to do it.


----------



## Born of Osiris

Maybe people should ignore the death threats and insults, you know, the same threats and insults that literally everyone gets on the internet and focus on the actual criticism of the game. This is typical EA and the typical "anti-gamer" websites. Deflecting the criticism with some socially political bullshit. First it was "T-they hate ME3 because they're homophobic!" Now it's this.

It's a shame people are falling for it.


----------



## KC Armstrong

No, she's not joking, she is dead serious. I wonder if she will get banned on twitter... Nah, just kidding, of course she won't.

The best part? This chick is married to a white dude. But it's okay, because he is "committed to anti-racism". 

:duck


----------



## virus21




----------



## Dolorian

Source video...


----------



## Reaper

It's ok. Most of these feminist fucks of this generation are fat and obsese cunts that will die earlier than the rest of us so they'll take their cancerous ideology with them :shrug


----------



## 2 Ton 21




----------



## Miss Sally

2 Ton 21 said:


>


I think anyone can agree with Mahr on this, don't agree with the white supremacist stuff at the end because that's exactly what they're bitching about. Not debating, not going by facts, becoming like a cult and then at the end of the clip talks about Trump being a white supremacist. Geez. Did you not just hear what you said before?


----------



## DOPA

Jesus Christ :lmao. The contradiction on free speech has been long standing.


----------



## deepelemblues

Anti-semitic hate crime turned into mere vandalism with the wave of a media wand!

https://arizonadailyindependent.com...-suspects-in-menorah-into-swastika-vandalism/

For some reason I suspect that if those arrested were white and/or :trump supporters this would not be referred to as vandalism.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Reaper

All of us muslims and ex-muslims that have left those countries have literally no voices anymore. The left has gone absolutely insane.


----------



## Dolorian

RipNTear said:


> All of us muslims and ex-muslims that have left those countries have literally no voices anymore. The left has gone absolutely insane.


Yeah they rather listen to the likes of Linda Sarsour (Pro-Sharia Feminist Extraordinaire) as opposed to say someone like Ayaan Hirsi Ali.


----------



## deepelemblues

The domestic left has always made excuses for the barbarism of those fighting to destroy the West and accused anyone who criticizes those barbarians of being racists or some kind of oppressor.

The fact that today those doing the fighting are reactionary assholes instead of communist assholes hasn't made them even skip a beat, the Islamists are what they got since the communists have been defeated and so that's who the left in the West makes excuses for now.


----------



## Reaper

Doesn't help that western text books are filled with the "Golden Age of Islam" myth that Islamists have been propagating for decades so the current children literally see Islam as comparable to or even the cause of the European Renaissance fpalm 

You can't fight that kind of indoctrination when it's happening at the grassroots level.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

KC Armstrong said:


> No, she's not joking, she is dead serious. I wonder if she will get banned on twitter... Nah, just kidding, of course she won't.
> 
> The best part? This chick is married to a white dude. But it's okay, because he is "committed to anti-racism".
> 
> :duck


I get all my news from Teen Vogue tbh. It's really the most entertaining news outlet. Can you imagine reading about Miu Miu's NYFS runway lineup AND racial discrimination stories at the same time? It's like fucking heaven.

When the nude leaks thing happened last week, they ran a story about how we need more women in Cyber Security, to stop stuff like that from happening. Because this nude leak shit clearly only happens when MEN are in charge :mark:


ALSO

Daily reminder










This is what Vogue thinks a diverse group of women look like. :sk


----------



## Stinger Fan

KC Armstrong said:


> No, she's not joking, she is dead serious. I wonder if she will get banned on twitter... Nah, just kidding, of course she won't.
> 
> The best part? This chick is married to a white dude. But it's okay, because he is "committed to anti-racism".
> 
> :duck


She's the type of person who ignores the Moors and Genghis Kahn

Also, why give this person any time? She's proven track record of hypocrisy 





































She has zero credibility


----------



## Dolorian

> *Student Allegedly Attacked Female Basketball Player Because Her Hairstyle Was ‘Cultural Appropriation’*
> Braids aren't for white girls.
> 
> Authorities charged a Hampshire College student with assaulting a member of Central Maine Community College's basketball team over a dispute about cultural appropriation. Really.
> 
> The Hampshire student, 20-year-old Carmen Figueroa, allegedly started a fight because the basketball player had braided her hair in a manner that upset Figueroa. She walked up to the visiting player—during a basketball game—and demanded that the player remove the braids from her hair, according to masslive.com.
> 
> Figueroa is a female student of color. The basketball player was a member of the women's team. Her ethnicity is not stated in news articles, though it seems likely she's either white, or belongs to some other race whose members aren't allowed to braid their hair Latina-style, according to Figueroa's world view.
> 
> Here's how the encounter unfolded. The Daily Hampshire Gazette reports:
> 
> 
> 
> When the players did not comply and began to leave the building, Figueroa allegedly initiated a fight towards one of the players. At the same time, another unknown Hampshire College student pulled the hair of a visiting women's basketball player causing her to fall to the ground, according to court documents.
> 
> While the player was on the ground, police allege that Figueroa kicked and stepped on the player causing injury.
> 
> Another Maine player attempted to protect her fallen teammate but Figueroa "grabbed her by the head and threw her to the ground," according to court documents
> 
> 
> 
> In court last Friday, Figueroa pleaded not guilty.
> 
> I realize that most accusations of cultural appropriation do not end in violence. (Some do.) But it's a ludicrous belief, even when not backed up by force. Who is teaching these liberal students that they have the right to bully people for dressing and styling themselves in imitation of other races? Who is peddling the absurd notion that the right to wear braids, or hooped earrings, or sombreros, or geisha costumes belongs to some people, but not to others? Shouldn't Hampshire College be fostering liberal, cosmopolitan values among its students?
Click to expand...

Source: reason.com


----------



## 2 Ton 21

This seems unfair.

:draper2



> *
> Weightlifting: Transgender lifter Laurel Hubbard wins first international outing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiwi weightlifter Laurel Hubbard has dominated her first major competition, taking out the Australian International in Melbourne on a night she made history as the first transgender athlete to represent New Zealand.
> 
> Hubbard, 39, won the women's over 90kg division at the Melbourne event, setting four unofficial national records in the process. Hubbard lifted a combined total of 268kg - 19kg better than silver medallist Iuniarra Sipaia of Samoa.
> 
> Australia's Kaitlyn Fassina claimed the bronze medal with 223kg.
> 
> Hubbard looked visibly emotional as she lined up behind dais awaiting the official medal presentation. But she kept the tears at bay, smiling and waving as she stood atop the podium.
> 
> Earlier this month the Herald revealed Hubbard had been selected to make her international debut at the competition after usurping Rio Olympian Tracey Lambrechs at the top of the division.
> 
> Hubbard's selection was a considered a pioneering moment in sport for the LBGT community. Further ground could yet be broken, with tonight's performance in Melbourne expected to go a long way to securing Hubbard's place in the team for the Gold Coast Commonwealth Games next year.
> 
> Hubbard's emergence as an international-calibre lifter last year forced Lambrechs to drop to a lower weight division, shedding 17kg in order to meet the 90kg class. Lambrechs, who won bronze at the Glasgow Commonwealth Games in 2014, admitted she was initially upset by being knocked off the top rung in the rankings by Hubbard, but she is trying to take a positive approach to her competitive future.
> 
> Making her debut in the 90kg division, Lambrechs had a promising start, taking out the silver with a combined total of 206kg.
> 
> Garry Marshall, president of the Olympic Weightlifting New Zealand, told the Herald earlier this month Hubbard's selection had created some issues among other female lifters but said the position of OWNZ was simple.
> 
> "We have to follow the policy of the International Olympic Committee and the International Weightlifting Federation. They do not acknowledge in any way the gender identity of an athlete other than male or female; they're not described as transgender," Marshall said.
> 
> The world weightlifting body has followed the guidelines from the IOC's consensus meeting on sex reassignment and hyperandrogenism, issued in November 2015.
> 
> Among the recommendations it states that those who transition from male to female "must demonstrate that her total testosterone level in serum has been below 10 [nanomoles per litre] for at least 12 months prior to her first competition".
> *
> Hubbard, who once competed at national level as Gavin Hubbard, transitioned in her mid-30s.*


----------



## Dolorian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844113529703727104
Oops :lol


----------



## Reaper

And that's why free speech laws are universally applied and America has such a great track record of protecting speech :trump3

Because the idiots that want to censor speech eventually find themselves getting censored. You cannot have any free speech without a completely and utterly universal application of it.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Dolorian said:


> Source: reason.com


This culture stealing shit HAS TO STOP its fucking stupid as hell. If the black community as a whole has no issue with whites having braids then people need to shut the fuck up. I am tired of people getting offended on others' behalf "Oh you can't call it black coffee it might offend" Um pretty sure if you poll the black community odds are they DON'T GIVE A FUCK...


----------



## Reaper

Simply Flawless said:


> If the black community as a whole has no issue with whites having braids then people need to shut the fuck up.


Braiding has always been universal and not culturally specific anyways. :lol 

No one other than ignorant libtard professors are pushing the hairstyle = cultural appropriation agenda.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Braids and dreads were done in ancient Celtic and Mediterranean societies. A simple Google search would tell one all they need to know.


----------



## Reaper

Here's how the media shapes narratives and alters perception: 

https://ca.news.yahoo.com/1-500-acid-attacks-recorded-165918301.html

The article has this image attached: 










This is what the article is really about: 



> *However, acid attack charities in the UK estimate that British victims are predominantly men, at roughly 71% of victims.*
> 
> Jaf Shah, the executive director of the support group Acid Survivors Trust International (ASTI), told the Guardian:* "Looking at the data in general, there is a fairly large probability that a high percentage of the incidents are male-on-male attacks and most likely to be gang-related.*


And then they whinge when they get called fake news.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Oda Nobunaga said:


> Braids and dreads were done in ancient Celtic and Mediterranean societies. A simple Google search would tell one all they need to know.


But they'd just claim google is racist. That's the thing to do now.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Reaper

Stinger Fan said:


> But they'd just claim google is racist. That's the thing to do now.


It's amazing how the world for many Americans literally began when Columbus came to America and what happened afterwards. 

They have an even smaller window for the existence of the earth than young earth creationists :lmao


----------



## virus21

Oh god this is brilliant


----------



## Miss Sally

virus21 said:


> Oh god this is brilliant


Honestly it's a brilliant idea simply so you can weed out people who won't fit in. Nothing is as annoying as having a great team of people and having a single snow flake ruining that by crying all the time. The same could also be said for "Leftist" type companies having issues with conservatives not comfortable with certain things.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Pratchett

2 Ton 21 said:


> This seems unfair.
> 
> :draper2


I wonder what people would think if this started happening at all different weight classes. Imagine a world where women are unable to compete with the men who themselves transitioned to become women in sports like this. Top kek.


----------



## DOPA




----------



## DOPA

The UK in 2017 ladies and gentleman. Feminists worrying about first world problems whilst ignoring the fact that a Muslim girl is a victim of an online religious inquisition simply for dancing.

Here is the story by the way: https://heatst.com/culture-wars/twe...branded-sinner-by-islamic-youtuber-ali-dawah/



> A Muslim girl captured on camera twerking in Britain has apologized for “disrespecting” Islam and hijab following the backlash from the Muslim community.
> 
> The girl, whose name remains unknown, was criticized after video filmed in the UK city of Birmingham, showed her twerking while wearing a hijab. The footage was viewed well over 1 million times on social media and has received thousands of negative comments, including death threats towards the girl.
> 
> One person commented saying, “F*****g s**t someone give me her address I will kill her”. Another man seconded: “Stupid b****h needs to be killed”.
> 
> Conservative Islamic YouTuber Ali Dawah, who called the girl’s dance “really bad” and “inappropriate”, has interviewed the girl in which she apologized for disrespecting the religion after his repeated reminders that the community is judging her actions.
> 
> In the interview, Dawah asked why she’d twerk in public, while saying that lots of people are condemning her.
> 
> “I was out with my friends, we were going shopping and there were these people playing music, there was one song that a girl wanted to dance with me,” the girl replied, adding that she has mental health problems and often can’t “think straight”.
> 
> Dawah again reminded the now crying girl that people were judging her behavior and forced her to apologize for her actions.
> 
> “To all the girls that wear hijab and wear abayah I’m sorry for disrespecting it,” the girl said. “I’ve learnt from my mistake, …. I’m just hurt, I just want everybody to leave it alone and keep everything away.
> 
> “I don’t want it to be how it was and I’m not gonna do anything like again and I’m sorry for disrespecting it and thank you to all of you that helped.”
> 
> Later in the video, Dawah continued, saying the interview “changed his perspective”, although short of exonerating the girl, and then proceeded to claim that the music was to blame for the girl’s actions. His co-host, who goes by the name Musa, said that “this is why music is haram [forbidden in Islam]”.
> 
> An Iranian critic of Sharia Law and a proponent of secularism, Maryam Namazie, slammed those who demanded the girl apologize, tweeting: “Why the hell does she need to say sorry”.
> 
> Dawah ended his video calling his viewers to urge media companies showing the clip of girl’s dance to take it down immediately.


----------



## Stinger Fan

L-DOPA said:


> The UK in 2017 ladies and gentleman. Feminists worrying about first world problems whilst ignoring the fact that a Muslim girl is a victim of an online religious inquisition simply for dancing.
> 
> Here is the story by the way: https://heatst.com/culture-wars/twe...branded-sinner-by-islamic-youtuber-ali-dawah/


This is simply not true, it was clearly white Christian men masquerading as Muslims. Islam is the only true matriarchal and feminist religion in the world


----------



## Dolorian

L-DOPA said:


> Feminists worrying about first world problems whilst ignoring the fact that a Muslim girl is a victim of an online religious inquisition simply for dancing.


I think at this point we should just acknowledge that feminists are not actually ignoring this, rather they don't speak against it because they see Islam as an ideological ally on their war against the west and it's values.


----------



## virus21

Dolorian said:


> I think at this point we should just acknowledge that feminists are not actually ignoring this, rather they don't speak against it because they see Islam as an ideological ally on their war against the west and it's values.


Kind of like they did with the hardcore Christians in the 80s



> Nine in 10 Native Americans say they are not offended by the Washington Redskins name, according to a new Washington Post poll that shows how few ordinary Indians have been persuaded by a national movement to change the football team’s moniker.
> 
> The survey of 504 people across every state and the District reveals that the minds of Native Americans have remained unchanged since a 2004 poll by the Annenberg Public Policy Center found the same result. Responses to The Post’s questions about the issue were broadly consistent regardless of age, income, education, political party or proximity to reservations.
> 
> [12 Native Americans talk about the furor over the Redskins name]
> 
> Among the Native Americans reached over a five-month period ending in April, more than 7 in 10 said they did not feel the word “*******” was disrespectful to Indians. An even higher number — 8 in 10 — said they would not be offended if a non-native called them that name.
> 
> 
> The results — immediately celebrated by team owner Daniel Snyder and denounced by prominent Native American leaders — could make it that much harder for anti-name activists to pressure Redskins officials, who are already using the poll as further justification to retain the moniker. Beyond that, the findings might impact the ongoing legal battle over the team’s federal trademark registrations and the eventual destination of the next stadium. The name controversy has clouded talks between the team and the District, widely considered Snyder’s desired destination.
> 
> [Native Americans’ indifference on Redskins name could reset D.C. stadium talks]
> 
> “The Washington Redskins team, our fans and community have always believed our name represents honor, respect and pride,” the owner said in a statement. “Today’s Washington Post polling shows Native Americans agree. We are gratified by this overwhelming support from the Native American community, and the team will proudly carry the Redskins name.”
> 
> But Suzan Harjo, the lead plaintiff in the first case challenging the team’s trademark protections, dismissed The Post’s findings.
> 
> “I just reject the results,” said Harjo, 70, who belongs to the Cheyenne and Hodulgee Muscogee tribes. “I don’t agree with them, and I don’t agree that this is a valid way of surveying public opinion in Indian Country.”
> 
> Two other key leaders in the name-change movement did not challenge the validity of the poll, and instead issued a joint statement calling the responses from Indians “encouraging.”
> 
> “Native Americans are resilient and have not allowed the NFL’s decades-long denigration of us to define our own self-image,” wrote Oneida Nation Representative Ray Halbritter and National Congress of American Indians Executive Director Jacqueline Pata. “However, that proud resilience does not give the NFL a license to continue marketing, promoting, and profiting off of a dictionary-defined racial slur — one that tells people outside of our community to view us as mascots.”
> 
> [How The Post conducted the survey on the Redskins name]
> 
> Since the nearly half-century-old debate regained national attention in 2013, opponents of the name have won a string of high-profile victories, garnering support from President Obama, 50 Democratic U.S. senators, dozens of sports broadcasters and columnists, several newspaper editorial boards (including The Post’s), a civil rights organization that works closely with the National Football League and tribal leaders throughout Indian Country.
> 
> In response, Snyder vowed never to change the moniker and used the 12-year-old Annenberg poll to defend his position. Activists, however, have argued that the billionaire must act if even a small minority of Indians are insulted by the term. They have also maintained that opinions have evolved as his unyielding stance has been subjected to a barrage of condemnation by critics ranging from “South Park” to the United Church of Christ.
> 
> But for more than a decade, no one has measured what the country’s 5.4 million Native Americans think about the controversy. Their responses to The Post poll were unambiguous: Few objected to the name, and some voiced admiration.
> 
> “I’m proud of being Native American and of the Redskins,” said Barbara Bruce, a Chippewa teacher who has lived on a North Dakota reservation most of her life. “I’m not ashamed of that at all. I like that name.”
> 
> 
> Barbara Bruce is shown on the Turtle Mountain Chippewa reservation in Belcourt, N.D. (Bill O’Leary/The Washington Post)
> Bruce, 70, has for four decades taught her community’s schoolchildren, dozens of whom have gone on to play for the Turtle Mountain Community High School Braves. She and many others surveyed embrace native imagery in sports because it offers them some measure of attention in a society where they are seldom represented. Just 8 percent of those canvassed say such depictions bother them.
> 
> [A brief history of the word ‘*******’ and how it became controversial]
> 
> Even as the name-change movement gained momentum among influential people, The Post’s survey and more than two dozen subsequent interviews make clear that the effort failed to have anywhere near the same impact on Indians.
> 
> Across every demographic group, the vast majority of Native Americans say the team’s name does not offend them, including 80 percent who identify as politically liberal, 85 percent of college graduates, 90 percent of those enrolled in a tribe, 90 percent of non-football fans and 91 percent of those between the ages of 18 and 39.
> 
> Even 9 in 10 of those who have heard a great deal about the controversy say they are not bothered by the name.
> 
> What makes those attitudes more striking: The general public appears to object more strongly to the name than Indians do.
> 
> In a 2014 national ESPN poll, 23 percent of those reached called for “Redskins” to be retired because of its offensiveness to Native Americans — more than double the 9 percent of actual Native Americans who now say they are offended by it.
> 
> A 2013 Post poll found that a higher proportion of Washington-area residents — 28 percent — wanted the moniker changed.
> 
> [Column: In complex Redskins name debate, poll should give both sides pause]
> 
> Halbritter, a key figure and financier in the fight against Snyder, has described the issue as one of the most important facing his people.
> 
> “It is critical,” he wrote in a 2013 Post op-ed. “Indeed, precisely because it is so critical, this campaign is not going away, no matter how much the NFL or Snyder wants it to.”
> 
> But an overwhelming majority of Native Americans disagree, with just 1 in 10 saying they consider the issue “very important.”
> 
> “I really don’t mind it. I like it. . . . We call other natives ‘skins,’ too,” said Gabriel Nez, a 29-year-old Navajo who left his reservation last year to study criminal justice at a college in New Mexico.
> 
> “The name is nothing to me,” said Jarvis Michael Horn, a 39-year-old member of the Winnebago Tribe who works at a corner grocery store in Iowa.
> 
> “For me, it doesn’t make any difference,” said Charles Moore, a 73-year-old Oneida of Wisconsin who as a physician treated patients for four decades before retiring in Minnesota.
> 
> 
> The poll, which has a 5.5 percentage-point margin of sampling error, was conducted by randomly calling cellular and landline phones. It asked questions only of people who identified themselves as Native American, after being asked about their ethnicity or heritage.
> 
> Those interviewed highlighted again and again other challenges to their communities that they consider much more urgent than an NFL team’s name: substandard schools, substance abuse, unemployment.
> 
> “Let’s start taking care of our people and quit worrying about names like Washington Redskins,” said Randy Whitworth, 58, who lives on the Flathead Indian Reservation in Montana.
> 
> [Dan Snyder pleased with poll, former player upset]
> 
> But Harjo questioned the validity of the poll results and said they do not reflect what she has seen during her decades of involvement with the issue.
> 
> “I don’t accept self-identification. People say they’re native, and they are not native, for all sorts of reasons,” she said. “Those of us who are leaders in Indian Country... know who we are representing. We also know if we are representing a minority view. And this is not the case here. Our experience is completely the opposite of the Annenberg poll and this one. I just reject the whole thing.”
> 
> Others, including Senate Minority Leader Harry M. Reid (D-Nev.), Rep. Betty McCollum (D-Minn.) and veteran NBC broadcaster Bob Costas, said The Post’s findings would not alter their view that the name is offensive.
> 
> It remains uncertain how the poll will affect either the stadium discussion or the trademark case.
> 
> Although the Redskins have a lease at FedEx Field in Landover, Md., until 2027, team officials have acknowledged that they hope to relocate well before then.
> 
> Maryland Gov. Larry Hogan (R), Virginia Gov. Terry McAuliffe (D) and Washington Mayor Muriel E. Bowser (D) have all expressed interest in making a deal with the team. Hogan has defended the moniker, while McAuliffe has avoided criticizing it. Bowser and some D.C. Council members have publicly condemned it as “racist and derogatory.”
> 
> On Thursday, a spokesman for the mayor told The Post that “the concern about the team name is well documented and far reaching — from the Oval Office to the halls of Congress to the D.C. Council chambers.”
> 
> But news that such a large percentage of Native Americans do not care about the name could provide the necessary political cover for District leaders to welcome Snyder’s club to return to the site of RFK Stadium, where the Redskins used to play.
> 
> 
> Native Americans take part in a protest against the Redskins name in Minneapolis in 2014. (John McDonnell/The Washington Post)
> 
> Redskins owner Daniel Snyder, left, and part owners Dwight Schar, center, and Robert Rothman gather at FedEx Field in January. (John McDonnell/The Washington Post)
> The federal government, however, would also have to approve because RFK stands on National Park Service land controlled by the Interior Department. The current secretary, Sally Jewell, has echoed Obama’s opposition to the name.
> 
> Attorneys for the Redskins and Native American activists declined on Thursday to discuss the poll’s potential impact on the trademark case. Some experts say the survey’s results could help the team, but others argue that the data cannot be admitted as evidence because the case is no longer at the trial level.
> 
> Lower courts have said that Indians’ opinions on the term matters only between 1967 and 1990, when the team’s trademarks were registered.
> 
> Two years ago, the U.S. Patent and Trademark Office’s appeal board ruled that “Redskins” offended a substantial number of Native Americans at the relevant time, violating the Lanham Act, which bars potentially disparaging names from trademark protection. A federal district judge upheld the order last summer. Now, the Redskins have petitioned the Supreme Court to weigh in, arguing that, regardless of whether the name offends Native Americans, the Lanham Act violates the team’s free-speech rights.
> 
> Amid the legal maneuvering and name-change push, some Indians interviewed by The Post voiced resentment toward the activists. A small percentage of their community had, in their minds, spoken for the majority.
> 
> “It’s 100 people okay with the situation, and one person has a problem with it, and all of a sudden everyone has to conform,” said New York resident Judy Ann Joyner, 64, a retired nurse whose grandmother was part-Shawnee and part-Wyandot. “You’ll find people who don’t like puppies and kittens and Santa Claus. It doesn’t mean we’re going to wipe them off the face of the earth.”
> 
> But an important question remains: Is it appropriate for the name of a professional sports team to insult any percentage of a population that has historically been so mistreated by this country’s majority?
> 
> Tara Houska, a tribal attorney who lives in the District and has organized protests against the name, argued that neither a majority opinion nor a fan’s passion should matter if the imagery hurts the psyches of young natives — and research shows that it does.
> 
> “A tomahawk chop and a bunch of people wearing redface does not honor me in any sense of the word, and it certainly does not honor Native American children,” said Houska, a member of the Couchiching First Nation. “To me, it doesn’t matter if my feelings are hurt. Yes, it is offensive, and I don’t like seeing it everywhere. But what really matters is how this affects our youth.”
> 
> Nowhere are the nuances of this complex debate more apparent than in a mobile home amid the mountains, rivers and forests on Montana’s Flathead Indian Reservation, where Rusty Whitworth lives with his wife, Anita.
> 
> Whitworth is a member of the Confederated Salish and Kootenai Tribes. A laborer who has worked on ranches most of his life, he said he does not mind the name.
> 
> “Just let them keep it,” he said of the team. “It ain’t hurting nobody.”
> 
> 
> Rusty Whitworth and his wife, Anita, in Plains, Mont. (Bill O'Leary/The Washington Post)
> Anita Whitworth, 62, also belongs to the confederation. A mother of five who worked for years as a chemical-dependency counselor, she hates the name.
> 
> She views it much the same way that many activists do. They argue that the central problems ravaging native communities — poverty, violence and addiction — can only be fixed if young people take pride in who they are.
> 
> Her youngest, Whitworth said, is a dark-skinned 13-year-old who attends an almost entirely non-native school in a region long plagued by racial tension.
> 
> Local Headlines newsletter
> Daily headlines about the Washington region.
> Sign up
> When she looks at him, Whitworth thinks back to the years of disparagement she’s endured.
> 
> She has seen store employees follow her because they suspect she will steal something. She has heard derogatory comments in restaurants.
> 
> She has also been called a “*******.”
> 
> “I don’t want to ever have my son experience anything like that,” she said. “It’s time to change. It’s time to move on.”


https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/new-poll-finds-9-in-10-native-americans-arent-offended-by-redskins-name/2016/05/18/3ea11cfa-161a-11e6-924d-838753295f9a_story.html?utm_term=.87a8f35d3f69


----------



## Reaper

Phil just completely buries Tomi and Glenn Beck in this video.


----------



## Dolorian

> *Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie says she has nothing to apologize for. Trans women say otherwise.*
> 
> On Monday, Nigerian novelist and Beyoncé collaborator Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie defended comments she made to the U.K.'s Channel 4 News on the difference in experience between transgender women and cisgender women, the Guardian reported.
> 
> When asked whether a transgender woman was "any less of a real woman" because she was assigned male at birth, Adichie said that "trans women are trans women."
> 
> "I think the whole problem of gender in the world is about our experiences," she said. "It's not about how we wear our hair or whether we have a vagina or penis, it's about the way the world treats us."
> 
> Adichie went on to say that because transgender women once presented male, their experience is too different from cisgender women's experience to equate the two.
> 
> Adichie stood by her comments two days later in a Facebook post to her author page, but the criticism was swift, especially from members of the transgender community.
> 
> Actress Laverne Cox criticized Adichie's analysis, saying it "isn't intersectional" to believe that "all trans women transition from male privilege."
> 
> Transgender activist Raquel Willis also took Adichie to task for her comments in the Root. Willis contended that while cisgender women and transgender women do have different experiences, it's impossible to expect all women to have the same experience.
> 
> "This is a slippery slope, and if we define the experiences of trans women in this way, then you're defining the experiences of cis women who may not be able to live up to your expectations," Willis said. "I am not interested in a three-fifths compromise on my womanhood."
> 
> Adichie did not address these comments from transgender women. Instead, during her Monday evening speech at the Politics & Prose bookshop in Washington, D.C., Adichie lashed out at what she perceived as "language orthodoxy" on the political left.
> 
> "This is fundamentally about language orthodoxy," Adichie said to the crowd. "There's a part of me that resists this sort of thing because I don't think it's helpful to insist that unless you want to use the exact language I want you to use, I will not listen to what you're saying."
> 
> Adichie also said that "cis" — short for cisgender, meaning a person whose gender assigned at birth matches their gender identity — is not a part of her vocabulary, and that she didn't know what intersectionality meant because it "comes from a certain kind of academic discourse."
> 
> She declined to apologize for her comments on Channel 4 News.
> 
> "I didn't apologize because I don't think I have anything to apologize for," she said, adding that the debacle "illustrates the less pleasant aspects of the American left." It's an argument that echoes rhetoric from alt-right provocateur Milo Yiannopoulos, who made a career of touting free speech on college campuses — and mocking transgender people in the process.
> 
> "There sometimes is a kind of language orthodoxy that you're supposed to participate in, and when you don't there's a kind of backlash that gets very personal and very hostile and very closed to debate," she said.
> 
> Adichie acknowledged that "of course [trans women] are women," but that "it's important for us to acknowledge the differences in experience of gender."


Source: Mic.com

...

Ngozi Adichie is the author of the book We Should All Be Feminists so she is practically one of their own, so...what do you think about this Joker?


----------



## virus21

> A group of Wellesley College professors recently sent a campus-wide email arguing that bringing controversial speakers to campus can cause grave harm to students.
> 
> The full letter, which was obtained and published by the Foundation for Individual Rights in Education (FIRE), was written by six professors who stand on the Wellesley Commission for Race, Ethnicity, and Equity.
> 
> “Students...often feel the injury most acutely and invest time and energy in rebutting the speakers’ arguments.” Tweet This
> 
> Noting that Wellesley has hosted “several guest speakers with controversial and objectionable beliefs” in recent years, the professors say that while the believe free speech is “essential to a liberal arts education...there is no doubt that the speakers in question impose on the liberty of students, staff, and faculty at Wellesley.”
> 
> Specifically, they reference the “aftermath” of professor Laura Kipnis’ lecture at Wellesley, noting that her appearance inspired students to post a video on Facebook responding to her ideas. Kipnis later posted the video to her own Facebook page, in response to which a Wellesley professor “left a comment that publicly disparaged the students who produced the video.”
> 
> [RELATED: Students worry free speech will make U of M ‘an unsafe place’]
> 
> “We are especially concerned with the impact of speakers’ presentations on Wellesley students, who often feel the injury most acutely and invest time and energy in rebutting the speakers’ arguments,” the professors explain, adding, “This work is not optional; students feel they would be unable to carry out their responsibilities as students without standing up for themselves.”
> 
> Preemptively addressing the skepticism with which such complaints are often met, the letter goes on to declare that “when dozens of students tell us they are in distress as a result of a speaker’s words, we must take these complaints at face value.”
> 
> To protect students from having to encounter disagreeable ideas, they conclude with three suggestions for handling speaker invitations going forward, starting with an offer to themselves serve as a “sounding board” for prospective hosts “to help sponsors think through the various implications of extending an invitation.”
> 
> They also want hosts to consider “whether the presenter has standing in his/her/their discipline,” insisting that “this is not a matter of ideological bias,” but then obliquely accusing conservatives like Kipnis and Charles Murray of promoting “pseudoscience.”
> 
> [RELATED: Angry mob turns on liberal prof for defending Charles Murray]
> 
> Lastly, the professors encourage faculty and administrators to “step up in defense of themselves and all members of the Wellesley community” whenever a controversial speaker manages to make it past the other filters.
> 
> FIRE has vehemently criticized the letter, pointing out that the professors’ suggestions would effectively hand control over speaking invitations to a small group of faculty sharing a single, narrow perspective.
> 
> “I find it absurd that six faculty members at Wellesley can call themselves defenders of free speech and also conflate my recent talk with bullying the disempowered,” Kipnis told FIRE. “Protecting students from the ‘distress’ of someone’s ideas isn’t education; it’s a $67,000 babysitting bill.”
> 
> Campus Reform has reached out to the professors who wrote the letter asking for clarification on where they stand on free speech, but had not received a response from any of them by press time.


http://www.campusreform.org/?ID=8959


----------



## Dolorian




----------



## Stephen90

Thank God she's back not because I like her but because I love watching the response videos that totally destroy her and her arguments.


----------



## Miss Sally

Stephen90 said:


> Thank God she's back not because I like her but because I love watching the response videos that totally destroy her and her arguments.


She must be a masochist and her white hubby a voyer because I cannot see why anyone would come back to get intellectually decimated over and over again.


----------



## Stephen90

Miss Sally said:


> She must be a masochist and her white hubby a voyer because I cannot see why anyone would come back to get intellectually decimated over and over again.


I'm guessing he's a huge cuck to deal with that crazy bitch.


----------



## Dolorian

The dislikes on the video already :lol


----------



## Oxidamus

@Goku
I've said it before in the thread and elsewhere on the forum that I'm an authoritarian at heart but I don't really mean it all that seriously. I just say it to annoy people cause authoritarianism gets people mad. :evil

It's just more of a belief that a single ruler is the best possible way to run a country, in a perfect world. A dictatorship? Monarchy? Whatever you wanna use to describe a country run by one person.

Democracy barely works IMO. It breeds corruption, especially in a capitalist society where money rules over integrity. Some - too many - people vote on snap reactions, distraction plays made by the media with a vested interest, etc. Most people don't actually even care in countries like Australia because their lives are fine without worrying about politics. At the same time, heaps of other people worry all the time because their lives aren't.

Why do people who don't care have the same power as ones who do? :hmm:
A one issue voters vote is more important than someone who has followed the political landscape for much longer? :hmm:
Why do we have this pervasive belief everyone's opinions matter equally when clearly, there are levels of severity? :hmm:
Is someones want to legalize recreational marijuana more important than being able to provide safety at workplaces? :hmm:

So the best thing in a perfect world to me is a single ruler who is good, tries their best to be impartial and treats issues based on severity. A person who has little to no vested interests. These things obviously become much harder with more people in power. To the point the difficulty is exponential.

I know it's not realistic though which is why I would generally just settle for a more strict democracy that tests people before they vote (not necessarily in intelligence, but in the amount they actually care, simply going for a test would be enough) and is much more transparent with vested interests of politicians and the media.
Stop :fakenews and drain the swamp. :trump3


----------



## Miss Sally

Stephen90 said:


> I'm guessing he's a huge cuck to deal with that crazy bitch.


Must be. Also the definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results. These people are clearly insane. 

How do they even have a functional relationship with all that animosity to what each other is all lurking about?


----------



## DOPA

Some liberals/progressives on this forum need to watch this.


----------



## Reaper

Oxi X.O. said:


> Democracy barely works IMO. It breeds corruption, especially in a capitalist society where money rules over integrity.


There is no such thing as Greed in a global capitalist economy. There's no such thing as hoarding and free exchange of money and trade makes people more honest rather than less. This is why we continue to enjoy ever-increasing conveniences and quality products in our lives. 

Every penny earned by everyone is reinvested into the mark one way or another. 

For individuals:
Spending stimulates the economy
Savings help banks pool the money and make it available to investors/venture capitalists and individuals who are looking for loans to buy stuff

For capitalists
"Hoarding" = putting money in banks
Once the money enters a bank, then it's available for investment bankers to pool to fund large infrastructure projects, new factories, new facilities, new construction, research. 

"Greed" only happens with criminals and cartels which is but a micro-percent of the globe's entire economy. 

Capitalist "Greed" is a huge conspiracy theory put forward by people who don't understand economics and how the world money markets and investments work.


----------



## MrMister

L-DOPA said:


> Some liberals/progressives on this forum need to watch this.


i was with her until she said THE JEWS DID THIS

your social class gives you privilege. it's really that simple.


----------



## skypod

Bit of a straw man to say "white privilege" means Whites will have it better than Blacks no matter what.

I think it's more to do with simple things like a Black person going for a job interview, or hanging around their Black friends in the park and being disrupted by police, having a Black name or growing up in a Black neighbourhood with a higher crime rate and violence. 

I hate the blame the white syndrome as much as the next guy, but only because it's actually in turn more racist towards Black people. I see a lot of people on social media can't seem to decide whether we're to assume Black people have it rough or not, because both ways you end up coming out in their words "ignorant" of the Black experience. SJW's biggest issue is that they're unsure of what they actually want.


----------



## virus21

> Students at the University of Missouri–Kansas City could soon decide to boot staff and administrators responsible for “victim-blaming and invalidation of rape” if officials accede to the latest demands of campus activists.
> 
> One object of students’ ire: an email from Vice Chancellor Mel Tyler in which he “routinely” referred to an alleged rape as “alleged.”
> 
> They are also upset that the reported rape went unacknowledged by administrators for two days after local media began reporting on it.
> 
> Jackson County prosecutors have charged a Colorado man with rape, saying surveillance video shows him carrying an unconscious female student into a locked dorm and past a security desk last month.
> 
> University protocol calls for the desk attendant to call law enforcement when a student is incapacitated, according to the Associated Press, though it’s not clear whether the on-duty desk attendant was there at the time.
> 
> The administration has said it didn’t send a security alert to students because the suspect, an undocumented immigrant, had already been apprehended off-campus when the rape was reported, according to The Kansas City Star.
> 
> Spokesman John Martellaro later apologized to students for initially saying that “the victim went out willingly with the suspect” and “after socializing … she was taken advantage of, or raped, whatever you might call it.”
> 
> View image on Twitter
> View image on Twitter
> Follow
> RooStories @RooStories
> John Martellaro with Kasey at the #UMKC MCom rebranding party #roostories
> 12:05 PM - 21 Oct 2013
> 1 1 Retweet likes
> Students also marched on Tyler’s office March 8, where they found him “eating pizza,” according to a report in student newspaper University News that portrays the protesters in a heroic light.
> 
> They were led by student Helen Proctor, co-founder of Squad of Siblings, who told Tyler that “all of the administrators” need to go through sexual-violence training. She said without evidence that “one in five women will be sexually assaulted” at UMKC.
> 
> In a Facebook video of the meeting, one man claimed: “It’s in everybody’s head by default that they think rape is OK.”
> 
> Asked by a woman whether he agreed that administrators should seek support from the Women’s Center and Title IX office on campus to “get educated about sexual violence so this doesn’t ever happen again,” Tyler disagreed.
> 
> “It’s really hard not to agree with anything that you say,” said Tyler, who appeared uncomfortable but remained firm. “You are questioning my integrity because … I made a mistake” by bungling the administration’s response to the reported rape.
> 
> 
> Pressed again by students on the issue later, Tyler said he had already participated in programming for women on campus, although he declined to say what lessons he found valuable.
> 
> “It seems like the students need a bigger voice on this campus,” student Brennan Schartz, who recorded the video live on Facebook, told Tyler in the meeting. He suggested a “student accountability board to check the mistakes that you made.”
> 
> MORE: Student leaders buy off race activists with their own ‘multicultural’ government
> 
> The board would be tasked with overseeing “enforcement” of university policy, “keeping administration officials in check by reviewing incidents of violence on campus and at campus-sanctioned events,” according to a list of demands read aloud at the meeting.
> 
> It would be fully funded by the university and given deference to “hire and fire” staff and administrators “based on a set of criteria that will be established at a later date.”
> 
> Tyler called these “fine demands” and agreed to another meeting with the protesters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Low attendance for violence awareness events’
> 
> Administrators hosted a “safe space” with students last week so they could share their feelings about the university’s perceived delayed response to the alleged rape.
> 
> As a result, university officials barred The Star and other nonstudent media outlets from attending the meeting. U-News was allowed in on the condition that it not record video or audio.
> 
> At the 90-minute listening session, Chancellor Leo Morton apologized to students for not informing the campus about the reported rape right away.
> 
> A proposal circulated by students at the meeting accused administrators of “victim-blaming.” They said by “routinely prefacing the word ‘rape’ with the word ‘alleged,’” Tyler’s email and “University News articles” had committed “invalidation of rape.”
> 
> (The campus newspaper also had trouble consistently describing the reported encounter, twice describing the rape as “alleged” and four times referring to the anonymous accuser as a “victim.” It also called the charged man a “perpetrator.”)
> 
> University of Missouri-Kansas City demands by student activists in response to “alleged” rape by The College Fix on Scribd
> 
> 
> 
> The submitted proposal suggests that the students want training to be both stronger and mandatory, but it’s not clear for whom. “Existing Title IX training appears inadequate; awareness advocacy appears optional/marginal,” it reads.
> 
> The optional nature of many anti-rape programs seemed to be a sore spot for those at the listening session. Faculty cited “low attendance for violence awareness events” and said their colleagues should “invite these types of programs into their classrooms,” according to U-News.
> 
> Students also re-upped earlier demands that the proposed student accountability board, whose members would be elected, be given hiring and firing privileges.
> 
> It’s not clear who they want the power to hire and fire, though spokesman Martellaro is mentioned twice in the listening-session proposal.
> 
> “We have received many suggestions from our students since the Listening Session,” UMKC Public Relations Specialist Bridget Koan told The College Fix in an email Wednesday.
> 
> “Some of them we acted on immediately or already are in place, some require additional study and discussion,” she said. The administration has “invited” those students to meet with student affairs leaders “regularly.”
> 
> Koan provided meeting minutes requested by The Fix. They indicate one speaker said the meeting’s no-media policy showed how far the administration had to go to become “transparent.”
> 
> Minutes from University of Missouri-Kansas City “listening session” about response to reported rape by The College Fix on Scribd
> 
> 
> Time for ‘a conversation with HR’
> 
> After the meeting, a “group of select students” stayed behind to discuss this proposal with administrators, The Star reported.
> 
> Sybil Wyatt, a faculty senator and staffer on the university’s human resources team, said the legality of granting students broad powers to remove faculty, administrators and staff would have to be determined through “a conversation with HR,” according to U-News.
> 
> Morton did not immediately respond to a Fix query about how he felt about students having unilateral authority to make employment-related decisions.
> 
> One student who attended the meeting questioned whether the attendees were actually interested in helping the alleged victim or just wanted to push their own agenda, U-News reported.
> 
> Morton said he expected the university could respond to the students’ demands when spring break ends next month.


https://www.thecollegefix.com/post/31780/





> Home Culture Wars
> By Nahema Marchal | 2:45 pm, March 22, 2017
> 
> A group of black artists are protesting a painting by white New York City artist Dana Schutz for racial insensitivity.
> 
> Several artists stood in front of the painting, currently on display at the 2017 Whitney Biennial on Friday, physically blocking it from view for several hours.
> 
> The work, entitled “Open Casket”(2016), is based on a famous photograph from the funeral of Emmett Till—a 14-year-old African American boy who was lynched in Mississippi in 1955 after being falsely accused of flirting with a white woman.
> 
> Schutz’s painting depicts Till’s dead body lying in the open-coffin, his mutilated face and chest turned towards the viewer. The boy’s casket was left open at his mother’s request for everyone to witness the brutality of the racist attack to which he’d been victim.
> 
> 
> Scott W.H. Young via Twitter
> One of the artists protesting the work, Parker Bright, wore a t-shirt with the slogan “Black Death Spectacle” on the back and “No lynch mob” on the front.
> 
> “I wanted to confront people with a living, breathing black body” he told the Guardian.
> 
> Citing the appropriation of black suffering by white artists as another example of systemic racial oppression, British-born artist Hannah Black penned an open letter to the museum curators demanding that the painting not only be removed, but “destroyed” and “prevented from entering any market or museum.”
> 
> “The subject matter is not Schutz’s,” Black wrote on Facebook. “White free speech and white creative freedom have been founded on the constraint of others, and are not natural rights. The painting must go.”
> 
> The note was signed by other artists of color, including Juliana Huxtable. “Although Schutz’s intention may be to present white shame, this shame is not correctly represented as a painting of a dead Black boy by a white artist—those non-black artists who sincerely wish to highlight the shameful nature of white violence should first of all stop treating black pain as raw material.”
> 
> View image on Twitter
> View image on Twitter
> Follow
> &#55356;&#57144;HARD•TWEE&#55356;&#57144; @RAF_i_A
> Burn that #DanaSchutz painting of Emmet Till's open casket. White woman profiting off of black murder caused by a white woman #wow
> 8:18 AM - 16 Mar 2017
> 14 14 Retweets 26 26 likes
> Many in the black community echoed the sentiment of these artists.
> 
> “At the Whitney, a protest against Dana Schutz’ painting of Emmett Till: ‘She has nothing to say to the Black community about Black trauma’,” one museum-goer tweeted.
> 
> “Incredibly insulting for a white woman to make this painting” wrote cheyennejulien on Instagram.
> 
> “A white woman painting the death of a Black person that happened because of a white woman like wtf is this bullshit,” an Instagram user commented.
> 
> The museum curators have responded that despite the controversial nature of Schutz’s work, the painting would stay up for the duration of the Biennial.
> 
> “The 2017 Whitney Biennial brings to light many facets of the human experience, including conditions that are painful or difficult to confront such as violence, racism, and death. Many artists in the exhibition push in on these issues, seeking empathetic connections in an especially divisive time.
> 
> For many African Americans in particular, this image has tremendous emotional resonance. By exhibiting the painting we wanted to acknowledge the importance of this extremely consequential and solemn image in American and African American history and the history of race relations in this country. As curators of this exhibition we believe in providing a museum platform for artists to explore these critical issues.”
> Schutz herself responded to the barrage of criticism by saying that although she did not know what it felt like to be a black woman in America, she sympathized with Till’s mother’s pain.
> 
> “It is easy for artists to self-censor, to convince yourself to not make something before you even try. There were many reasons why I could not, should not, make this painting … art can be a space for empathy, a vehicle for connection,” she wrote in a statement to the Guardian.
> 
> She also swore that the painting would not be made available for sale.
> 
> This is not the first time the Whitney Biennial has courted accusations of racial insensitivity and lack of representation.
> 
> In 2014, YAMS—a collective of mostly black and queer musicians, poets, actors, writers and artists from Seattle—withdrew their participation from the Biennale to protest the inclusion of fellow artist Joe Scanlon.
> 
> Scanlon, a white professor and director of the visual arts program at Princeton’s Lewis Center for the Arts, faced blackface accusations. They stemmed from his creating art under the fake identity of Donelle Woolford—a fictional African American female artist who ended up being listed in his place at the prestigious exhibition.
> 
> The stunt, which some called “minstrelsy” and even “conceptual rape” provoked fierce debate about the role of race in the art world.


https://heatst.com/culture-wars/black-artists-ask-whitney-to-destroy-white-artists-painting-of-emmett-till/?mod=sm_tw_post
Oh why don't you burn some books while your at it?


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844656584135507968
Yes, because starving fucking Africans are so obese :lmao :lmao 

This study, OMG. 

Climate "scientists" have regressed back to the era of savages dancing around fire to make it rain.


----------



## Dolorian




----------



## virus21

> A Wellesley College student has created a public database of professors who commit “ableist microaggressions” or fail to “respect” students’ pronoun preferences.
> 
> The project, “Wellesley Professors and Student’s Mental Health,” was launched Friday by Wellesley junior Elizabeth Engel, who told Campus Reform she was inspired to create the project after experiencing difficulties with professors herself.
> 
> “Does this professor use/perform ableist microaggressions?” Tweet This
> 
> “As a mentally ill student, it's always been kind of frustrating to find out whether a professor is good about dealing with mental illness,” she explained, adding that students had “no way of knowing which professors to avoid” before she created the public directory.
> 
> According to Engel, encouraging students to name and shame professors is one way of addressing this and helping students with mental health issues find the best professors for their needs.
> 
> [RELATED: Profs taunt conservative student in faculty-wide email chain]
> 
> The submission form begins with predictable prompts, such as rating the professor’s handling of their condition on a scale of 1-10 and indicating whether the professor was generally “good” about the specific accommodations the student required, such as extensions on exams and assignments.
> 
> It then turns to trendier concerns that students might have, such as whether the professor respected students’ preferred pronouns or ever used “ableist microaggressions.”
> 
> For those unfamiliar with the concept, the document explains that “ableist microaggressions” can include “the r-slur, associating mentally ill people with violence,” and asserting that “[insert mental illness here] isn’t a real illness.”
> 
> [RELATED: UW students crash Regents meeting to demand psychologists ‘of color’]
> 
> Since Wellesley is a women’s college, many professors refer to students as women without hesitation, but Engel contends that this automatic assumption is exacerbating the problem of mental illness on campus.
> 
> Many of her friends “identify as non-binary,” and because of this, many professors “misgender” them, Engel explained, arguing that the practice creates a “toxic” environment for students and corrupts their learning environment.
> 
> [RELATED: Claremont students: masculinity is ‘toxic to our mental health’]
> 
> Other types of microaggressions are also problematic, she added, saying, “There are definitely issues regarding professors who perform racial microaggressions, anti-Semitic microaggressions, [and] homophobic microaggressions.”
> 
> Because of these microaggressions, Engel said some students may not “feel comfortable” talking to professors about issues they have in class, especially since some students are “more sensitive to slurs than others.”
> 
> Engel hopes that her database becomes a resource for students, noting that she struggled to get it up and running before the registration period for next semester’s classes begins.
> 
> At press time, students had submitted 17 reports to the database, identifying 17 different professors from a range of disciplines including math, English, and religion.
> 
> Failure to respect pronouns and use of “ableist microaggressions” each come up just once, both of them in the same complaint from a student who claims to have been “going through a really severe depressive episode.”
> 
> According to the report, the professor in question “was extremely unsympathetic to my struggles,” and “made me feel like a burden for seeking even small accommodations that would’ve made the class much easier for me.”
> 
> [RELATED: Brown student protesters complain homework interfering with activism]
> 
> While Engel believes that Wellesley does a good job of supporting students in general, she expressed concern over its lack of effort at catering to marginalized students, saying that “when it comes down to concrete specifics, especially for intersectional identities, I haven't really seen anything on the administration's behalf.”
> 
> Campus Reform has reached out to Wellesley for comment, but did not receive a response in time for publication.


http://www.campusreform.org/?ID=8964



> Socialist students at Columbia University are condemning Charles Murray’s upcoming visit to campus Thursday, demanding that the event be reformatted to allow them to berate Murray for his supposedly "racist" views.
> 
> The anonymous Columbia Spectator op-ed is attributed only to the “Barnard Columbia Socialists,” a student group created to “organize against racism, imperialism, economic inequality, women's oppression, homophobia and to fight for and build a socialist alternative that puts people before profits.”
> 
> “It is a grave disservice...to invite Murray to spew his racist and discredited ideas.” Tweet This
> 
> Arguing that “Charles Murray’s ideas should be challenged, not accepted,” the column refers to Murray as a “widely discredited right-wing ideologue” and a “white supremacist,” citing claims by the far-left Southern Poverty Law Center that he uses “racist pseudoscience and misleading statistics to argue that social inequality is caused by the genetic inferiority of the black and Latino communities, women, and the poor.”
> 
> [RELATED: Angry mob turns on liberal prof for defending Charles Murray]
> 
> It is unclear whether the authors of the op-ed are personally familiar with Murray’s work, as their descriptions of his scholarship are uniformly culled from the SPLC, but they nonetheless declare his invitation a “grave disservice to the Columbia University community.”
> 
> Pointing out that the Columbia Political Union, which is co-hosting the event along with the Columbia College Republicans, has a stated mission of providing “non-partisan space for open debate and political engagement,” the socialist students “demand” that the format of Murray’s lecture be changed to accommodate their objections.
> 
> Although the event is already scheduled to include a question-and-answer session, they press the hosts to go even further by turning the speech into “a debate in which Murray could have his ideas challenged and dissected,” arguing that the lecture should be “an open discussion during which students...can not only ask questions but also make their own arguments about the impact of Murray’s ideas.”
> 
> [RELATED: Liberal Hokies blast famous ‘Bell Curve’ expert as racist]
> 
> Attacking Murray as a “deeply pernicious character,” the op-ed concludes by paying lip service to the concept of free speech, but then reiterates the demand that Murray’s speech be reformatted to suit the socialists’ preferences.
> 
> “Although we do not believe the University should be asked to arbitrate what hate speech is and isn’t—since such power could just as easily be used against progressive speakers—Murray’s critical influence on the continued disenfranchisement of many vulnerable communities means his ideas cannot go unchallenged,” the students contend. “This is a moment that calls for us to use our right to free speech to challenge the widely discredited, racist, and profoundly elitist ideas of Charles Murray.”
> 
> Insofar as the demand was made just two days before Murray’s scheduled appearance, there has been no indication that the hosts will capitulate to the demand, particularly since the op-ed failed to note that the Columbia AEI Council was the group actually responsible for inviting Murray to campus, and simply had to enlist the help of two more-established student groups because it is still a new organization.
> 
> [RELATED: Conservative Middlebury students kill anti-free speech bill]
> 
> Columbia AEI President Jonathan Schatz-Mizrahi told Campus Reform he was motivated to bring Charles Murray to campus to expose students to views they might not otherwise encounter.
> 
> Noting that many Columbia students live in an “elite liberal bubble,” Schatz-Mizrahi expressed hope that Murray’s detractors would at least “engage in a civil and intellectual dialogue.”
> 
> The Columbia Socialists did not respond to requests for comment. Neither did the Columbia administration.


http://www.campusreform.org/?ID=8966


----------



## FITZ

So about not calling all the people at Wesley by the correct pronouns... If the school is an all girl school and you identify as something other than a female why are you allowed to go to that school?


----------



## Reaper

FITZ said:


> So about not calling all the people at Wesley by the correct pronouns... If the school is an all girl school and you identify as something other than a female why are you allowed to go to that school?


:hmmm

Because they're probably too afraid of social media backlash.


----------



## whelp

what exactly is 'white shame?'


----------



## Miss Sally

Watching white SJWs stutter and unsure what to do when Non-white SJWs attack them always makes me grin.

I imagine they squirm really good trying to apologize and knowing deep down they did nothing wrong. The artist must have been all "B-b-but I like b-black people!"

These morons realize that once you release the Kraken it cannot be stopped right? I don't think they realized this when they created their SJW monster.

https://heatst.com/culture-wars/bla...tists-painting-of-emmett-till/?mod=sm_tw_post 

Makes me


----------



## Reaper

:duck

:lmao

:ha


----------



## Simply Flawless

I despise this shit of "Wah this offends me make it go away" you could just IGNORE what upets you for god sake


----------



## Dolorian

RipNTear said:


> :duck
> 
> :lmao
> 
> :ha


Saw that one last night just...:maury


----------



## Reaper

whelp said:


> what exactly is 'white shame?'





















http://www.friatider.se/v-ldtagen-k...anm-la-det-r-synd-om-honom-f-r-han-r-flykting

(You need to translate this. This is a case of a white woman refusing to report her own rape because she felt sorry for the refugee who raped her). 



















White guilt/shame is pandering to the minorities in the worst ways imaginable. But creating otherism within one's own ethnic group where you set yourself apart as the moral superior of members of your own race and preach to them the virtues of bowing down to the minorities, but essentially it's just a form of bigotry as it assumes that minorities of the current generation need to be awarded special privileges in order to undo the sins of the father. It's disingenuous, self-deprecating nonsense.


----------



## MrMister

Miss Sally said:


> Watching white SJWs stutter and unsure what to do when Non-white SJWs attack them always makes me grin.
> 
> I imagine they squirm really good trying to apologize and knowing deep down they did nothing wrong. The artist must have been all "B-b-but I like b-black people!"
> 
> These morons realize that once you release the Kraken it cannot be stopped right? I don't think they realized this when they created their SJW monster.
> 
> https://heatst.com/culture-wars/bla...tists-painting-of-emmett-till/?mod=sm_tw_post
> 
> Makes me


The Kraken can be stopped. But you need a MAN to chop off a gorgon's (Medusa was female) head.:garrett

In other words, we (Perseus) have to save Andromeda (sanity/liberty) by chopping off SJW heads (Medusa) in order to stop this madness (the Kraken). Metaphorically chop their heads off obviously for anyone reading this that is kinda slow and doesn't get metaphors and mythology.

Also this is tongue in cheek, but I'm not totally joking.


----------



## Martins

RipNTear said:


> White guilt/shame is pandering to the minorities in the worst ways imaginable. But creating otherism within one's own ethnic group where you set yourself apart as the moral superior of members of your own race and preach to them the virtues of bowing down to the minorities, but essentially it's just a form of bigotry as it assumes that minorities of the current generation need to be awarded special privileges in order to undo the sins of the father. It's disingenuous, self-deprecating nonsense.


Y'know, it's very rare that I find myself in agreement with the stuff you say in this thread or the Trump thread, but this would be one of those times. This whole fixation some liberals have with the glorification of minorities to "make up" for the sins of the father, as you put it, seems absolutely pathetic to me. 

I say this as someone from a country with a pretty gruesome history of colonialism. I recognize that past (which really wasn't too long ago, either) and absolutely condemn those actions, but the same way that my nationalistic pride is nonexistent (my pride is limited to my achievements, and of those who are dear to me; not that I don't admire various historical or political figures of my country, but I don't feel "pride" for sharing their nationality), my "guilt" for the actions of my countrymen, dead or alive, is equally nonexistent. Such attitudes sound as ridiculous to me as they would to any African person I know, and it really does seem like it brings a sort of narcissistic pleasure to these people to demean their own whiteness in a sort of "who's less racist" contest. It's shameless pandering to themselves, most of all. You can recognize a people's struggle, and aid them in it; this is nothing of the sort. 

Of course, this is just the impression I get as someone who doesn't personally know any Americans and has never been to America, so I might just be plain wrong


----------



## Reaper

Martins said:


> Y'know, it's very rare that I find myself in agreement with the stuff you say in this thread or the Trump thread, but this would be one of those times. This whole fixation some liberals have with the glorification of minorities to "make up" for the sins of the father, as you put it, seems absolutely pathetic to me.
> 
> I say this as someone from a country with a pretty gruesome history of colonialism. I recognize that past (which really wasn't too long ago, either) and absolutely condemn those actions, but the same way that my nationalistic pride is nonexistent (my pride is limited to my achievements, and of those who are dear to me; not that I don't admire various historical or political figures of my country, but I don't feel "pride" for sharing their nationality), my "guilt" for the actions of my countrymen, dead or alive, is equally nonexistent. Such attitudes sound as ridiculous to me as they would to any African person I know, and it really does seem like it brings a sort of narcissistic pleasure to these people to demean their own whiteness in a sort of "who's less racist" contest. It's shameless pandering to themselves, most of all. You can recognize a people's struggle, and aid them in it; this is nothing of the sort.
> 
> Of course, this is just the impression I get as someone who doesn't personally know any Americans and has never been to America, so I might just be plain wrong


I'm from a british colony (India/Pakistan). I'll tell you that while they definitely committed war crimes against the people there, stole their wealth and destroyed a lot of what already existed, but they also established a lot of infrastructure and industry that wouldn't exist (at least in Pakistan) without them. 

Here are some examples:

1. Pakistan's entire current railway network was built by the british. 
2. Pakistan's main port Karachi used to be a fishing village which was developed into a Victorian style port city by the british
3. British ended the archaic custom of Sati in India (where a woman had to kill herself in if her husband died early) and tried to end the Hindu Caste System. 
4. Some of Pakistan's best schools to-date were once created by colonist missionaries. I myself went to one such school as has my entire family other than my dad
5. Pakistan's education system is still based on the British commonwealth standards (O and A levels)
6. India's culture of capitalism is a result of decades of working with the East India company
7. Our parliamental democracies are an off-shoot of the british system of government. 

The list while seemingly insignificant to me indicates a benevolent ruler. Of course, this is just my opinion and people can rightfully disagree as there's plenty of negatives too. I just don't think that British colonization was as bad as it's made out to be within western societies. It may not even have been fair ... but it was never "colonization" in terms of it being a completely occupied territory with a culture of destruction. It was a culture of mutual benefit. The British Empire was never the worst empire in the world.


----------



## whelp

RipNTear said:


> http://www.friatider.se/v-ldtagen-k...anm-la-det-r-synd-om-honom-f-r-han-r-flykting
> 
> (You need to translate this. This is a case of a white woman refusing to report her own rape because she felt sorry for the refugee who raped her).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White guilt/shame is pandering to the minorities in the worst ways imaginable. But creating otherism within one's own ethnic group where you set yourself apart as the moral superior of members of your own race and preach to them the virtues of bowing down to the minorities, but essentially it's just a form of bigotry as it assumes that minorities of the current generation need to be awarded special privileges in order to undo the sins of the father. It's disingenuous, self-deprecating nonsense.


cheers for the reply Mr Tear.

what sins of the Father are you referring to?

im white, English but of Irish, Scottish & French descent. were all fucking potless so no rich landowners who may have engaged in any slavery or oppression of anyone.

no one in the UK in living memory has any idea of slavery or any of that jazz as it was outlawed in 1833 in the UK. (i know it was then gradually filtered down to the Caribbean but i believe it was completely gone by the 1870's, someone will correct me if im wrong.) 

my point is what does any of that have to do with me and why should i feel ashamed of my skin colour?

fuck anyone who hates anyone based on that.


----------



## Reaper

whelp said:


> cheers for the reply Mr Tear.
> 
> what sins of the Father are you referring to?


America, unlike Europe I believe has suffered at the hands of an overly critical view of history that has associated whiteness with historical oppression. There are people here that genuinely believe that slavery was a white invention, that Europeans came over and massacred local populations purely out of malice, that the Crusades were a war of malice declared against existing muslim land (and not a war of self-defence). Nuance from any discussion involving history has evaporated and whiteness is being associated with all of America's past and existing evils. 



> im white, English but of Irish, Scottish & French descent. were all fucking potless so no rich landowners who may have engaged in any slavery or oppression of anyone.


I never understood why white guilt is becoming a thing in Europe - so I can't help you there. White Europeans after ending their colonization just kinda retreated back into their smallish states and just wanna live out their lives in peace. I don't know why the self-hate culture is being imported from America. I'm at a loss there. 



> no one in the UK in living memory has any idea of slavery or any of that jazz as it was outlawed in 1833 in the UK. (i know it was then gradually filtered down to the Caribbean but i believe it was completely gone by the 1870's, someone will correct me if im wrong.)


It's funny that whites in america are the only racial group that has ever fought a war to end slavery and yet that part of history is conveniently ignored. 



> my point is what does any of that have to do with me and why should i feel ashamed of my skin colour?


You shouldn't -and I think staying quiet in the face of the modern "kill ******" is just going to create another oppressed class. 



> fuck anyone who hates anyone based on that.


I think it's the left that makes it ok to punch a racist. I guess they wouldn't like it if the tables were turned.


----------



## whelp

RipNTear said:


> America, unlike Europe I believe has suffered at the hands of an overly critical view of history that has associated whiteness with historical oppression. There are people here that genuinely believe that slavery was a white invention, that Europeans came over and massacred local populations purely out of malice, that the Crusades were a war of malice declared against existing muslim land (and not a war of self-defence). Nuance from any discussion involving history has evaporated and whiteness is being associated with all of America's past and existing evils.
> 
> 
> 
> I never understood why white guilt is becoming a thing in Europe - so I can't help you there. White Europeans after ending their colonization just kinda retreated back into their smallish states and just wanna live out their lives in peace. I don't know why the self-hate culture is being imported from America. I'm at a loss there.
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny that whites in america are the only racial group that has ever fought a war to end slavery and yet that part of history is conveniently ignored.
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't -and I think staying quiet in the face of the modern "kill ******" is just going to create another oppressed class.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's the left that makes it ok to punch a racist. I guess they wouldn't like it if the tables were turned.


good points, well made.

so in answer to my original query, no reason at all. i thought as much


----------



## virus21

> he Diversity Leadership Council at Gustavus Adolphus College admits that it — with the help of other social-justice groups — planted fake racist flyers on campus “to educate” people about racism. The flyers, according to a photo obtained by Campus Reform, stated: A NOTICE TO ALL WHITE AMERICANS IT IS YOUR CIVIC DUTY TO REPORT ANY AND ALL ILLEGAL ALIENS TO U.S. IMMIGRATION AND CUSTOMS ENFORCEMENT THEY ARE CRIMINALS AMERICA IS A WHITE NATION Obviously, these flyers caused a huge uproar among the school’s students and alumni — only for Dean of Students Jones VanHecke to later announce that they were “part of a series of educational ‘invisible theater’ events taking place this week that have been planned by I Am We Are theater troupe, the Diversity Leadership Team, and the Bystander Intervention Committee.” On Monday, the Diversity Leadership Council published a Facebook post explaining that it had posted the fake flyers to “promote, preserve, and protect on-campus diversity” and “to help educate our peers and campus community about issues of bias, and the importance of being an active bystander.” “We want to help put an end to bias-related incidents that happen on our campus, social media, and in our communities by forcing individuals to have dialogues about forms of hate and bias,” the post stated. Hey, kids? If you want to “help put an end to bias-related incidents that happen on our campus,” how about you address those incidents instead of distracting from them by making up a fake one? Seriously — just what is bringing awareness to a fake issue going to solve? It’s not going to help solve that issue, because — and sorry if I’m blowing your mind here — a problem has to actually exist in order for you to be able to solve it. These groups’ little stunt wasn’t merely stupid; it also has the potential to create long-term harm. Now, I am not sure exactly what kinds of “bias-related incidents” are happening on that campus, but I do know that there being people on campus who felt so strongly that only white people should live in America that they were running around posting “AMERICA IS A WHITE NATION” flyers to help achieve that would be a serious one indeed. Presumably, this fake incident is on a completely different level from anything that is actually happening on that campus, which means that any “dialogues” related to it are on a completely different level, too. No doubt, these flyers must have left a lot of people feeling freaked out and threatened based on a false issue, all for the sake of having a discussion about something that didn’t even exist — and that’s about as disgusting as it gets. These groups’ little stunt wasn’t merely stupid; it also has the potential to create long-term harm. For one, it likely has hurt the school’s reputation. There are almost certainly people who heard only the news about the flyers, and not that the flyers turned out to be a hoax. What’s more, it may actually hinder these groups’ aim of achieving racial justice on campus. Going forward, any actual bias incidents may be looked at more skeptically. People’s knee-jerk response to future incidents might not be to become outraged, but to remember how the last incident turned out to be a hoax. Think about it: What if someone had, “to educate” the campus about rape culture and sexual assault, posted a bunch of fake flyers around campus saying that rape is okay? Do you think that that would make people want to talk about rape culture more seriously? Would any “dialogue” that might have happened because of those signs actually help a victim of assault in the future? The answer to that is an obvious “no.” The truth is, there is no better way to encourage people to dismiss your cause than to do something in the name of it that they can rightfully dismiss.
> 
> Read more at: http://www.nationalreview.com/artic...ncil-admits-posting-fake-racist-flyers-campus


http://www.nationalreview.com/article/446041/college-diversity-council-admits-posting-fake-racist-flyers-campus

Dumb asses.



> Charles Murray, the conservative thinker whose appearance at Middlebury College earlier this month sparked both a student demonstration on campus and widespread national debate over free speech on campus, spoke at Columbia University tonight — with wide faculty support.
> 
> View image on TwitterView image on Twitter
> Follow
> Columbia Spectator @ColumbiaSpec
> Protestors gathering as controversial author Charles Murray is set to begin his speech at @Columbia's Lerner Hall
> 6:12 PM - 23 Mar 2017
> 1 1 Retweet 2 2 likes
> Nearly 150 faculty members from Columbia University signed onto an open letter supporting the right of Charles Murray to speak on campus.
> 
> 
> Murray’s Columbia lecture, entitled “Are Elites To Blame for the Rise of Donald Trump?,” gives his take on President Trump’s election and expands upon arguments he made in one of his previous books, Coming Apart.
> 
> The letter supporting Murray’s right to speak, which was published in the Columbia Spectator, begins by condemning the impact professors feel Murray’s work has had on marginalized communities.
> 
> “The corpus of Murray’s work has amounted to an ideological polemic that justifies the ongoing disenfranchisement of African Americans and other people of color, and more recently, poor and working class white people,” they wrote.
> 
> Further, they condemned Murray’s views surrounding race, genetics and college aptitude. What Murray believes about African American’s potential for college is “an outrageous insult” to some of the Columbia community, the letter says.
> 
> But while the bulk of the letter condemns Murray, it concludes with a reaffirmation of his right to speak, noting that attempts to curb speech could “radically undermine” the campus educational environment.
> 
> “We believe strongly in the right of student groups to invite speakers of their choice to campus,” they wrote.
> 
> Related: 6 conservatives sparking free speech debates on campuses
> Professors who signed the letter reached by USA TODAY College expressed differing motivations for supporting Murray’s appearance on campus.
> 
> Constance Nathanson, a professor of sociomedical sciences at the Columbia Medical Center, told USA TODAY College she signed the letter as a firm supporter of free speech.
> 
> “I’m almost a lifelong member of the ACLU and a very strong believer in the First Amendment to the Constitution,” she said, noting that the ACLU has a history of supporting free speech, even speech that has been deemed “unpopular among liberals.”
> 
> “All speech should be protected — speech that we like as well as speech that we don’t like,” said Professor Nathanson.
> 
> Robert Shapiro, a professor of public and international affairs, concurred. “I signed because free speech is essential to open inquiry and debate that is fundamental to democracy in general and higher education in particular,” he told USA TODAY College.
> 
> Other professors expressed different reasons for signing the letter, not related to their support of free speech. Rosalind Morris, a professor of anthropology at Columbia, was one of those professors. She said she added her name to help fight against the claims Murray makes.
> 
> “The primary purpose of the petition I signed is to provide a reasoned, scientifically based refutation of Charles Murray’s bogus and racist claims,” she told USA TODAY College. Refuting his arguments, she said, “cannot be done by repressing his speech.”
> 
> Murray is best known as the co-author of the book The Bell Curve, which argues that there is a correlation between race and intelligence.
> 
> David Rosner, another professor of sociomedical sciences, expressed that while he did sign the letter, he didn’t do so in the spirit of supporting Murray’s right to speak.
> 
> Instead, he said he signed it to inform students of the “destructive, racist role” that Murray’s work has played in the past. “Please do not mistake my signature for an endorsement of any of his corruptive views,” Professor Rosner told USA TODAY College.
> 
> According to Jonathan Schatz-Mizrahi, the Columbia student organizing Murray’s lecture, over 100 students, faculty and community members were expected to attend Murray’s lecture.
> 
> Approximately 60 people attended.
> 
> Columbia College student Aristotle Boosalis told USA TODAY College that he was glad Murray was coming to campus because he believes it’s important for people to hear from speakers who hold different opinions from them, noting that it can give students “perspective.”
> 
> 20h
> Jack Smith IV ✔ @JackSmithIV
> A small protest waits for Charles Murray to arrive at Columbia University.
> 
> "Charles Murray you can't hide, we charge you with Genocide!" pic.twitter.com/LrwK9mKUqO
> Follow
> Jack Smith IV ✔ @JackSmithIV
> The signs at the Charles Murray protest at Columbia: "No free speech for racists" "Racist pseudoscience not welcome" pic.twitter.com/UYaz65lkKP
> 5:52 PM - 23 Mar 2017
> View image on TwitterView image on TwitterView image on TwitterView image on Twitter
> 7 7 Retweets 25 25 likes
> Boosalis commended the letter professors wrote, noting that he’s glad professors “respect Murray and are willing to allow his voice to be heard.”
> 
> Dovie Eisner, a student from Brooklyn College who planned to attend the event, also praised the faculty letter.
> 
> “I believe strongly in the lessons taught me by my mentors Robert George of Princeton and KC Johnson of Brooklyn College: namely, that the object of the university ought to be to seek the truth, and to educate students in how to discover truth, and in order to do that, all viewpoints must be heard,” said Eisner.
> 
> Murray spoke at Duke University on Tuesday and is slated to appear at NYU tomorrow, according to the Chronicle of Higher Education.
> 
> Follow
> ks


http://college.usatoday.com/2017/03/23/charles-murray-speaks-at-columbia-with-support-of-nearly-150-faculty-members/


----------



## Simply Flawless

> no one in the UK in living memory has any idea of slavery or any of that jazz as it was outlawed in 1833 in the UK. (i know it was then gradually filtered down to the Caribbean but i believe it was completely gone by the 1870's, someone will correct me if im wrong.)


Wrong slavery still exists in the UK sadly as many people like car washes have been busted for having what we call "clandestines" working for a pittance. It might not be fully public but trust me it exists


----------



## deepelemblues

Oh yes slavery definitely exists still in Western countries, it is just hidden from public view because of its illegality and the strong social abhorrence of it. You don't want to get caught in the West treating people like slaves, the government and public opinion come down on you like a ton of bricks. That doesn't mean it doesn't happen.


----------



## Reaper

Simply Flawless said:


> Wrong slavery still exists in the UK sadly as many people like car washes have been busted for having what we call "clandestines" working for a pittance. It might not be fully public but trust me it exists


Wouldn't that be bonded labor/indentured servitude? Slavery and bonded labor are close sure, but not so close as to be conflated with each other imo.


----------



## 3MB4Life

I love whenever anyone tries to say I should personally take responsibility for the slave trade because me and my ancestors are white.

My maternal grandparents come from Iceland. If anyone wants to find me some Icelandic farmers who owned slaves at any point in time, send me the source. And my dad's family's from Scotland and up there, they were a family of professional barfighters until the late 1800's. They sure as hell weren't owning slaves. In terms of my ancestors connections with slavery, I'm clean as a whistle.

Now in terms of guys beating the piss out of people for money, that's a different story.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I love this thread. Always nice to be able to just make one click and read about what the over-sensitive, whiny babies are crying about today. It makes it so much easier than scouring the internet for this stuff.


----------



## birthday_massacre

ShowStopper said:


> I love this thread. Always nice to be able to just make one click and *read about what the over-sensitive, whiny babies are crying about today.* It makes it so much easier than scouring the internet for this stuff.


Or you can just follow Trump on twitter if you want to see an over-sensitive whiny cry baby


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

birthday_massacre said:


> Or you can just follow Trump on twitter if you want to see an over-sensitive whiny cry baby


I do. His tweets are great. Him returning fire on people is GOAT worthy.


----------



## birthday_massacre

ShowStopper said:


> I do. His tweets are great. Him returning fire on people is GOAT worthy.


He acts like a 5 year old on Twitter, you think that is great?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

birthday_massacre said:


> He acts like a 5 year old on Twitter, you think that is great?


I don't think returning fire on people is acting like a 5 year old. I'm an eye for an eye type of guy.


----------



## birthday_massacre

ShowStopper said:


> I don't think returning fire on people is acting like a 5 year old. I'm an eye for an eye type of guy.


He does not return fire though. He is the biggest snowflake of them all.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

birthday_massacre said:


> He does not return fire though. He is the biggest snowflake of them all.


Have you seen what people say about him? He certainly does and should. Everyone should stand up for themselves in any walk of life, IMO.


----------



## birthday_massacre

ShowStopper said:


> Have you seen what people say about him? He certainly does and should. Everyone should stand up for themselves in any walk of life, IMO.


Trump can't even take SNL making fun of him, something they do to every president. And have you seen what Trump says to people first? 

Also Trump can't just tweet out BS on twitter like it's true and not get blowback for it.


I find Trumps tweets comical, it makes him look like a 5-year-old most of the time, and this guy is our president.


----------



## CesaroSwing

birthday_massacre said:


> He does not return fire though. He is the biggest snowflake of them all.


This is coming from WrestlingForum's resident snowflake.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

birthday_massacre said:


> Trump can't even take SNL making fun of him, something they do to every president. And have you seen what Trump says to people first?
> 
> Also Trump can't just tweet out BS on twitter like it's true and not get blowback for it.
> 
> 
> I find Trumps tweets comical, it makes him look like a 5-year-old most of the time, and this guy is our president.


SNL is a joke and has been for along time. I don't blame him for wanting to knock their worthless dicks in the dirt alittle bit.

He doesn't seem to mind the blowback since he keeps doing it. :shrug He'd rather just fire back at them. I can't blame him for that considering the lack of high quality news coverage these days. Only way they get ratings is by keep talking about him all the time.


----------



## DOPA

This is an important video, watch it.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Stinger Fan

3MB4Life said:


> I love whenever anyone tries to say I should personally take responsibility for the slave trade because me and my ancestors are white.
> 
> My maternal grandparents come from Iceland. If anyone wants to find me some Icelandic farmers who owned slaves at any point in time, send me the source. And my dad's family's from Scotland and up there, they were a family of professional barfighters until the late 1800's. They sure as hell weren't owning slaves. In terms of my ancestors connections with slavery, I'm clean as a whistle.
> 
> Now in terms of guys beating the piss out of people for money, that's a different story.


All you have to do is ask them about how they feel about the Moors and if Muslims should take responsibility. If they don't know who the Moors are, politely educate them. Though, it might not work seeing as they're you know...leftists and all


----------



## Pratchett

MrMister said:


> The Kraken can be stopped. But you need a MAN to chop off a gorgon's (Medusa was female) head.:garrett
> 
> In other words, we (Perseus) have to save Andromeda (sanity/liberty) by chopping off SJW heads (Medusa) in order to stop this madness (the Kraken). Metaphorically chop their heads off obviously for anyone reading this that is kinda slow and doesn't get metaphors and mythology.
> 
> Also this is tongue in cheek, but I'm not totally joking.


Completely on board with you brother.

Just point me in the direction to go and I am off to work.


----------



## Yeah1993

All white people should answer for racist atrocities they weren't alive for but Islam is a religion of PEACE, yo.



You know what "social justicey" thing always gets me? When people say "under the guise of free speech." What is this "guise"? It's free speech even if it's a terrible ass thing to say.


----------



## Dolorian

Posting this here since it is related to that BBC tweet/video posted a few days ago asking for the "right" punishment for blasphemy...



> *Detained Pakistani Bloggers Face Blasphemy Charges*
> 
> ISLAMABAD — An anti-terrorism court in Pakistan has put three online bloggers in the custody of a federal agency for a week so it can investigate blasphemy charges against them and determine whether they should be formally tried and punished. Pakistan’s Federal Investigation Agency, or FIA, arrested the three men earlier this week as part of an ongoing crackdown on suspects involved in posting blasphemous material on social media. Authorities say that laptops of the detainees have also been seized for forensic analysis.
> 
> *Crackdown alarms rights groups*
> 
> Pakistan’s anti-blasphemy laws carry the death penalty or imprisonment for life for insulting the Prophet Mohammad, though no one has been executed. The official crackdown was launched after Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif ordered authorities to take urgent steps to rid social media of any anti-Islam content posted by people in Pakistan. Sharif also directed authorities to find those responsible for publishing blasphemous content on social media and swiftly bring them to justice.
> 
> The crackdown has alarmed rights groups, particularly after five bloggers critical of Pakistan’s powerful military and its spy agency vanished in January. They were later returned to their families. They have since accused Pakistani security institutions of being behind their kidnapping.
> 
> *Lives under threat*
> 
> Shortly after they went missing, radical clerics and hardliners through television interviews and talk shows accused the bloggers of committing blasphemy through online activities. The five men have fled Pakistan because even allegations of blasphemy can provoke Islamists to kill those suspected of it. A provincial governor, a federal minister and members of non-Muslim minority communities have been among those killed in Pakistan for criticizing or seeking reforms in the anti-blasphemy law, or for being wrongly accused of insulting Islam.
> 
> *Social media challenged*
> 
> Pakistani officials have also contacted Facebook and Twitter to request them to identify Pakistanis outside the country who are posting anti-Islam material so the government can pursue their extradition and prosecute them at home. Federal Interior Minister Nisar Ali Khan announced this month that a Facebook delegation is to visit Pakistan soon to discuss the issue with his government. Rights activists and political opponents, however, allege the government through its stepped-up anti-social media campaign is trying to silence critics.
> 
> They say that Pakistani officials are fully aware that social media outlets like Facebook and Twitter adhere to a strict policy to respect and protect the privacy of their users and the crackdown, as well as judicial proceedings under anti-blasphemy laws, are meant only to “induce a state of fear” to discourage political dissent and silence local media. Instead of stopping the abuse of blasphemy laws, the state is becoming a party to their misuse, observed Raza Rumi, editor at Pakistan’s English language Daily Times.
> 
> “The state is not doing the public a favor. Beating the blasphemy drum further radicalizes the public, especially young men and women. … On the one hand, the civil and military leaders endlessly issue statements to fight extremism and on the other they are contributing to the extremism quagmire,” Rumi wrote in his latest article.


Source: voanews.com

...

_"rid social media of any anti-Islam content posted by people in Pakistan"_
_"find those responsible for publishing blasphemous content on social media and swiftly bring them to justice"_

At the rate things are going in some western countries...


----------



## Oxidamus

L-DOPA said:


> This is an important video, watch it.





virus21 said:


>


Not watching it but can only hope this annoying, clickbait PUSSY doesn't make any more videos. :trump2


----------



## Reaper

Dolorian said:


> Posting this here since it is related to that BBC tweet/video posted a few days ago asking for the "right" punishment for blasphemy...
> 
> 
> 
> Source: voanews.com
> 
> ...
> 
> _"rid social media of any anti-Islam content posted by people in Pakistan"_
> _"find those responsible for publishing blasphemous content on social media and swiftly bring them to justice"_
> 
> At the rate things are going in some western countries...


And this is why I'm going to renounce my Pakistani citizenship and publicly burn my passport and national ID card soon as I convince my parents to leave that shithole.


----------



## glenwo2

^ Good for you. When people try to start controlling how you think, it's time to go.


----------



## whelp

Simply Flawless said:


> Wrong slavery still exists in the UK sadly as many people like car washes have been busted for having what we call "clandestines" working for a pittance. It might not be fully public but trust me it exists


I understand mate, good point.

they also have teams of 'tourists' that come over here (UK) commit a crime and then go straight back to wherever.

very difficult to catch.

isn't 'illegal' slavery a different thing though?

slavery in the past was state controlled rather than the people trafficking variety we are talking about?


----------



## MillionDollarProns

I just realized I haven't heard the phrase "snowflake" used correctly all year thanks guys


----------



## BruiserKC

3MB4Life said:


> I love whenever anyone tries to say I should personally take responsibility for the slave trade because me and my ancestors are white.
> 
> My maternal grandparents come from Iceland. If anyone wants to find me some Icelandic farmers who owned slaves at any point in time, send me the source. And my dad's family's from Scotland and up there, they were a family of professional barfighters until the late 1800's. They sure as hell weren't owning slaves. In terms of my ancestors connections with slavery, I'm clean as a whistle.
> 
> Now in terms of guys beating the piss out of people for money, that's a different story.


My dad's family came from England shortly after the American Revolution, never owned slaves. My mother's family came from Ireland in 1912...in fact my great-grandfather was supposed to come over on the Titanic but went on a drinking binge and missed the boat. I'm all for discussing the issue, but I'm not personally apologizing as I have nothing to apologize for in my family because we had nothing to do with the slave trade. 



MillionDollarProns said:


> I just realized I haven't heard the phrase "snowflake" used correctly all year thanks guys


Tyrus (the wrestler formerly known as Brodus Clay) is a regular on Greg Gutfeld's show on Fox News...one time he said that when he was in college the term "snowflake" referred to white women who would only date blacks. :lol


----------



## 2 Ton 21

> *A diversity council at one small college admits to posting racist flyers on campus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “A notice to all white Americans: It is your civic duty to report any and all illegal aliens to U.S. Immigrations and Customs Enforcement. They are criminals. America is a white nation.”
> 
> Flyers with the above message were only briefly posted Monday at Gustavus Adolphus College, a small, liberal arts college in Minnesota. According to media reports, people ripped them down within five minutes.
> 
> All the same, they’ve created a firestorm of controversy, leading some students to fear for their classmates and raising tensions among the student body of less than 2,500 people.
> 
> “I have friends of color who were very afraid,” one sophomore told KMSP.
> 
> “With those posters being put up yesterday in the manner that they were, to me just made my fears come to life and had me believing that if someone could be that vocal about their feelings about immigrants … who knows what else they would do,” another student told Southern Minnesota News.
> 
> But as it turns out, the people posting the flyers didn’t actually agree with their message. Instead, they were conducting a social experiment aimed at educating students on issues of bias and racism.
> 
> Gustavus’s Diversity Leadership Council, which represents nearly two dozen student groups on campus, admitted to posting the flyers Monday after images of them circulated on social media. In an email sent to the student body that it later posted to its Facebook page, the council said, “we hope that members of the campus community will reflect on today’s events and join us in ensuring that no one student or group of students are ever a victim of this form of discrimination.”
> 
> Yet many accused the council of doing more harm than good by making it appear as though racists were actually trying to intimidate or report minority students.
> 
> In response, the Diversity Leadership Council apologized to those were negatively impacted and admitted that “the language in these images may be hurtful.”
> 
> The posters were actually approved by the college’s administration, who told KMSP the experiment worked in that multiple people contacted them about the posters to complain, displaying “the kind of positive bystander interaction we would hope for.”
> 
> However, the school’s dean of students, JoNes VanHecke did say she thought “a message to students earlier in the day would have been a good move in retrospect.”
> 
> Potentially contributing to students’ confusion and fears was the fact that extremely similar posters were seen at the University of Maryland less than two weeks ago. In that case, the poster also had a link to the website of a white supremacist organization, per the Washington Post.
> 
> As Mic also reports, other racist posters have appeared on college campuses around the country in the past several weeks, including the University of California San Diego and Rutgers University. While some incidents, such as the one at UCSD, were later to be determined to be like that at Gustavus, others appear to have been posted by white supremacists.


We started a forest fire to show park goers the dangers of not adequately extinguishing their camp fires.


----------



## MrMister

Oxi X.O. said:


> Not watching it but can only hope this annoying, clickbait PUSSY doesn't make any more videos. :trump2


this one is pretty good actually. you might still hate it.

it's about corporate censorship etc.


----------



## Reaper

Oxi's fallen into the trap of hating the messenger and therefore not even listening to the message. It's a shame.


----------



## Oxidamus

MrMister said:


> this one is pretty good actually. you might still hate it.
> 
> it's about corporate censorship etc.





RipNTear said:


> Oxi's fallen into the trap of hating the messenger and therefore not even listening to the message. It's a shame.


I never liked PJW because he's an exaggerating, hyperbolic manchild who can't help but use buzzwords every video and seem like the embodiment of right wing satire.

I hate him now because he is a PUSSY who talks shit on everything but backs down from responding to a bald vegans video, after insulting him on Twitter, and realising he's wrong. :mj4

No thank you. I'll listen to anyone but, I don't consider PJW to be REAL NEWS. :trump2


----------



## Reaper

Oxi X.O. said:


> I never liked PJW because he's an exaggerating, hyperbolic manchild who can't help but use buzzwords every video and seem like the embodiment of right wing satire.
> 
> I hate him now because he is a PUSSY who talks shit on everything but backs down from responding to a bald vegans video, after insulting him on Twitter, and realising he's wrong. :mj4
> 
> No thank you. I'll listen to anyone but, I don't consider PJW to be REAL NEWS. :trump2


You obviously don't have to listen to anyone of you don't want Oxi - but your reason isn't a good one. If someone doesn't respond to someone for whatever reason (even if it's a concession or a white flag of surrender) does mean that when he's talking about corporate-led censorship of right wing views, that that surrender on that particular discussion has anything to do with his current statements. 

It's not just him that's being affected by this. All right-wingers are now being demonitized and that includes Lauren Southern, Blaire White, Mark Dice. Celebs that have been demonized by the media like Pewdiepie, Jontron. What he's talking about effects right wing politics as a whole. 

Anyways, this isn't a worthy discussion if you've just closed your mind to the messenger :draper2


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Has this been brought up here?



> *Conservative political commentator Tomi Lahren was suspended from The Blaze after admitting she was pro-choice on ABC's The View, according to multiple reports.*
> 
> Conservative political commentator Tomi Lahren was suspended from The Blaze after admitting she was pro-choice on ABC's "The View," according to multiple reports.
> 
> It was immediately not clear if the suspension was directly linked to the abortion remarks, but the timing has raised eyebrows.
> 
> Lahren, 24, drew criticism from Blaze reporters and Blaze founder Glenn Beck after calling pro-life conservatives hypocrites for advocating small government, but also wanting to control women's bodies.
> 
> "I'm someone that is for limited government, so I can't sit here and be a hypocrite and say I'm for limited government, but I think that the government should decide what women do with their bodies," Lahren said.
> 
> Beck has tweeted negatively about Lahren several times since the interview.
> 
> "Mass outings?" "Beck's changing POV". "Tomi Going to Fox". See you on Radio tomorrow. https://t.co/7ncLrnj4yY
> — Glenn Beck (@glennbeck) March 20, 2017
> 
> Peter Heck gives me no quarter and he shouldn't. This is how conservatives should behave. Bold & honest questions. https://t.co/W3E9JnFtnN
> — Glenn Beck (@glennbeck) March 20, 2017
> 
> 
> Lahren herself appeared to confirm her suspension in a series of tweets, including re-tweeting an article saying she had been suspended.
> 
> I speak my truth. If you don't like it, tough. I will always be honest and stand in my truth.
> — Tomi Lahren (@TomiLahren) March 18, 2017
> 
> Funny, some of the self-appointed "conservative police" now attacking me are the same folks who hated Trump, said he wouldn't win...?
> — Tomi Lahren (@TomiLahren) March 19, 2017
> 
> I have moderate, conservative, and libertarian views. I'm human. I will never apologize, to anyone, for being an independent thinker.
> — Tomi Lahren (@TomiLahren) March 18, 2017
> 
> 
> The Blaze's Managing Editor Leon Wolf confirmed to CNNMoney that Lahren's show would not be produced this week.
> 
> Lahren rose to prominence during the 2016 U.S. election for her provocative and energetic online political monologues.


----------



## Oxidamus

RipNTear said:


> You obviously don't have to listen to anyone of you don't want Oxi - but your reason isn't a good one. If someone doesn't respond to someone for whatever reason (even if it's a concession or a white flag of surrender) does mean that when he's talking about corporate-led censorship of right wing views, that that surrender on that particular discussion has anything to do with his current statements.
> 
> It's not just him that's being affected by this. All right-wingers are now being demonitized and that includes Lauren Southern, Blaire White, Mark Dice. Celebs that have been demonized by the media like Pewdiepie, Jontron. What he's talking about effects right wing politics as a whole.
> 
> Anyways, this isn't a worthy discussion if you've just closed your mind to the messenger :draper2


:focus

I already know what he's talking about. I've known for a long while, I keep up with YouTube news, I don't need to watch HIS video to know that, do I? 

And yes, I can question the integrity of a man who will blast other journalists for :fakenews and point out when they don't fix their mistakes, while he ignores an equally large name on his own platform (YouTube) pointing out how wrong he is because he doesn't want to admit it. I have no time, respect, or care for such hypocrites.

You should too.

He's a biased, hypocritical coward first and foremost, secondly he's hyperbolic to the level he looks satirical. The former is fact, the latter is opinion.


----------



## deepelemblues

who are these people

the market for youtube political videos seems sooooooooo saturated i can't keep up with all these guys and gals and their sick burnZ

the only youtube political videos you need are the ones of milton friedman layin down the LAW


----------



## Arya Dark

*I just can't with religious people... I just can't.






*


----------



## Miss Sally

AryaDark said:


> *I just can't with religious people... I just can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is why I think it's dumb to give Islam special treatment.. Can you imagine this country with hardcore Christians and Muslims preaching about stuff? Hardcore Christians are already bad enough! Bacon hater zealots would make it all the worse!


----------



## MrMister

I'm not a PJW fan either TBH. I liked this one though. Corporate censorship isn't new and he's kind of acting like it is.


----------



## Oxidamus

MrMister said:


> I'm not a PJW fan either TBH. I liked this one though. Corporate censorship isn't new and he's kind of acting like it is.


He's just a pseudo-intellectual dude with an opinion who lucked out with the explosion of right-wing political talk on YouTube. Even tho I don't like him in part because I find him to be pretty extremist, there are people with similar if not more extreme views I'd rather watch.

It's a complicated situation because Google has to work with advertisement companies to get not only the best deal for themselves but I also assume for their content creators. It's difficult, and I don't fault YT personnel for having issues with it, but I think it could be done better to stop trying to restrict things.

All of it just causes problems with anyone and everyone. Ironically(?) most of this stuff was pretty much ignored up until people realised that videos about sexuality, like stories and support videos about and for gay teenagers etc, were being demonetised simply for having GAY or something as a tag/in the video title.


----------



## DerekVinyard

RipNTear said:


> http://www.friatider.se/v-ldtagen-k...anm-la-det-r-synd-om-honom-f-r-han-r-flykting
> 
> (You need to translate this. This is a case of a white woman refusing to report her own rape because she felt sorry for the refugee who raped her).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White guilt/shame is pandering to the minorities in the worst ways imaginable. But creating otherism within one's own ethnic group where you set yourself apart as the moral superior of members of your own race and preach to them the virtues of bowing down to the minorities, but essentially it's just a form of bigotry as it assumes that minorities of the current generation need to be awarded special privileges in order to undo the sins of the father. It's disingenuous, self-deprecating nonsense.


100% agree! This white guilt shit makes me absolutely sick. Our own people hating themselves and saying sorry? for what? I never did anything racist.


----------



## Stinger Fan

AryaDark said:


> *I just can't with religious people... I just can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Well, its one guy and I don't think he quite understands the point he's trying to make. He could have just as easily gone without using religion for a reason as it isn't necessary to mention while defending the bill . I also think people are trying to misrepresent what he's saying as well, which is baffling considering what he was practically saying was pretty stupid as is 

Before someone tries to misconstrue what I say, no I don't think rape or incest is okay


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21




----------



## 2 Ton 21

About the London Parliament attack earlier this week.






It continued on, on Overtime at 5:27






Westboro Baptist Church is like 10-20 people at most. They're pieces of shit, but they aren't ISIS. As far as I know they haven't killed anyone.


----------



## Miss Sally

2 Ton 21 said:


> About the London Parliament attack earlier this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It continued on, on Overtime at 5:27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Westboro Baptist Church is like 10-20 people at most. They're pieces of shit, but they aren't ISIS. As far as I know they haven't killed anyone.


I really don't get why they just cannot accept the fact that Islam is the most violent Religion right now and that there is a problem with it. They keep beating on the Christian drum but refuse to see Islam as a problem at all. I've never seen people outside of Religious people ignore facts.


----------



## virus21

Miss Sally said:


> I really don't get why they just cannot accept the fact that Islam is the most violent Religion right now and that there is a problem with it. They keep beating on the Christian drum but refuse to see Islam as a problem at all. I've never seen people outside of Religious people ignore facts.


Because Multiculturalism and social justice has become akin to a religion to these people and they fight for it with all the mad zealotry of medieval crusader.





We truly are creating a world of adult children


----------



## Dolorian

The revolution will be problematic...:maury


----------



## DerekVinyard

Dolorian said:


> The revolution will be problematic...:maury


LOL! Quick, get to the safe space!


----------



## MrMister

virus21 said:


>


Amen styxy. It's why I don't and can't associate with the left anymore.




virus21 said:


> We truly are creating a world of adult children


easier to control.


----------



## DesolationRow

Dolorian said:


> The revolution will be problematic...:maury


:lmao I jumped back into this thread to post this but you, sir, have bested me. :sodone :lmao


----------



## Dolorian

DesolationRow said:


> :lmao I jumped back into this thread to post this but you, sir, have bested me. :sodone :lmao


Absolutely hilarious :lol


----------



## Dolorian

Source: dailytelegraph.com.au

Remember...


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

MrMister said:


> Amen styxy. It's why I don't and can't associate with the left anymore.


Same. Now I don't know who to identify with anymore or if I even want to identify with any group anymore. :shrug


----------



## virus21

Oda Nobunaga said:


> Same. Now I don't know who to identify with anymore or if I even want to identify with any group anymore. :shrug


Why would you want to identify with a group in the first place?




Dolorian said:


> Source: dailytelegraph.com.au
> 
> Remember...


Yeah, don't stay and take care of kids. Get out and work a job that you will likely hate because some bitches you to to feel better about themselves. We are feminists, you will be assimilated. Resistance is futile.


----------



## whelp

virus21 said:


> Why would you want to identify with a group in the first place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, don't stay and take care of kids. Get out and work a job that you will likely hate because some bitches you to to feel better about themselves. We are feminists, you will be assimilated. Resistance is futile.


the question you really need to put to Sarrah Le Marquand is....

wheres my sammich!


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846403249057890304
Just verified. He just invested $300 million in Twitter.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Stinger Fan

Oda Nobunaga said:


> Same. Now I don't know who to identify with anymore or if I even want to identify with any group anymore. :shrug


You could be an egalitarian


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

virus21 said:


> Why would you want to identify with a group in the first place?


I don't, but I feel left out quite a bit. :mj2



Stinger Fan said:


> You could be an egalitarian


I don't consider egalitarianism to be an "identifier" for me so much as it is something inherent in my core political beliefs. I don't see a need to parade it as a tentpole of my beliefs.


----------



## Dolorian

Iranian Refugee Comments on Left Wing Alliance with Islamists


----------



## Stinger Fan

Oda Nobunaga said:


> I don't consider egalitarianism to be an "identifier" for me so much as it is something inherent in my core political beliefs. I don't see a need to parade it as a tentpole of my beliefs.


Well, people don't really "need" labels on every little thing


----------



## Yeah1993

OMFG real people think this


----------



## BruiserKC

2 Ton 21 said:


> Has this been brought up here?


And now it sounds like Lahren might be done at the Blaze...article courtesy of the Washington Times....
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Tomi Lahren out at The Blaze after pro-choice comments: Report*

By Jessica Chasmar - The Washington Times - Monday, March 27, 2017

Tomi Lahren is reportedly negotiating her exit from Glenn Beck’s The Blaze after she was suspended last week amid backlash for pro-choice comments she made during an appearance on ABC’s “The View.”

Sources familiar with the situation told TMZ that the conservative talk show host has six months left in her contract, but she started negotiations once news of her suspension made headlines.

“We’re told she has 6 months left on her contract and TheBlaze was willing to pay her out, but that would mean Tomi couldn’t work until October,” TMZ reported. “We’re told both sides are negotiating her exit and she will get less than 6 months of remaining salary but she’ll be able to take another job.”

TMZ said a settlement is expected to be reached sometime this week.

The article follows a New York Post report Sunday that said The Blaze would not be resuming Ms. Lahren’s show “Tomi” following her one-week suspension.

“[Mr. Beck is] trying to balance being a leading conservative thinker and also someone who can unify the country,” an insider told the outlet. “He just couldn’t sit by and watch as Tomi Lahren said there’s no way for conservatives to justify anything other than being pro-choice.”

Ms. Lahren, an outspoken supporter of President Trump, had suggested to the predominantly liberal panel of “The View” on March 17 that advocating for small government while opposing abortion are contradictory ideals.

“I can’t sit here and be a hypocrite and say I’m for limited government but I think that the government should decide what women do with their bodies,” Ms. Lahren said. “So stay out of my guns, and you can stay out of my body as well.”

The comment outraged many social conservatives, prompting the 24-year-old to clarify her position on Twitter.

“Listen, I am not glorifying abortion. I don’t personally advocate for it. I just don’t think it’s the government’s place to dictate,” she wrote in a series of tweets. “I have moderate, conservative, and libertarian views. I’m human. I will never apologize, to anyone, for being an independent thinker.”

On his radio show, Mr. Beck criticized Ms. Lahren for suggesting pro-life conservatives are hypocrites.

“It takes intellectual honesty, and it takes a willingness to actually think these things through and to do more than just read Twitter or Facebook to get your news and your political opinions,” he said. “You actually have to study things — these things out in your mind. Especially at a time period like today.”

TMZ reported that there’s “bad blood” at The Blaze between Ms. Lahren and her colleagues — a rift that started well before her comments on “The View.”

“Sources over at TheBlaze say Tomi’s getting trashed … ‘She’s too crazy for us,’” the gossip news site reported. “On her side there’s talk about what’s behind this — jealousy and that she’s clearly the breakout star.”
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The irony here is that for years Amy Holmes, a former Blaze correspondent and host, was also pro-choice and made her views known. There was no disciplinary action against her for those views. 

The Blaze is in massive trouble anyway and has been on life support for quite some time. He was one of the only holdouts on the conservative site that refused to support Trump for President, he even went so far as to say he would vote for Hillary Clinton for President. He lost a lot of listeners and viewers, not to mention firing and then being in a lawsuit with a former CEO he hired for the sole purpose of trying to help revive the news outlet but not liking what the guy recommended. I think this was an attempt to regain some conservative bonafides. There was also some animosity behind the scenes between Lahren and Dana Loesch (I wouldn't kick either one of these ladies out of bed for eating crackers), Loesch had been the rising star in recent years but here comes Lahren and taking some of her thunder. 

Lahren will be fine...she will land on her feet.


----------



## CamillePunk

Not sure why any rational person on the right would want to be associated with Glenn Beck anyway, if they can help it, the guy is completely crazy town banana pants. Good for Lahren I say, I'm sure she can do better. 

I don't really agree with her contention that you can't be for limited government and against abortion without being a hypocrite though. If you believe a function of the state is to outlaw murder, and you consider a human fetus to be a human life, there's really nothing hypocritical about it. She shouldn't be pushed out for making one bad argument though.

Wow, she's only 24? :lol Even more absurd they're being so severe with her then.


----------



## Stinger Fan

> *School Budget Cuts Due To 'Too Many White Students'*
> 
> Acording to a Los Angeles ABC-affiliate, parents of a highly regarded North Hollywood middle school are outraged after learning that their children's school is losing significant funding because it has "too many white students."
> 
> "Outrage has grown at Walter Reed Middle School in North Hollywood, as the school faces layoffs and increased class sizes due to a law limiting funds for schools with a higher white student body," reports ABC7. "The Los Angeles Unified School District provides more funding for schools where the white population is below 30 percent."
> 
> The "racial formula" was first implemented in the 1970s as a means of encouraging desegregration, but as Walter Reed parents are learning, now the law can effectively punish schools for having higher percentages of white students.
> 
> ABC7 reports that parents learned about the funding cuts via a letter from the district to parents, which explained that the percentage of white students at the school had topped 30 percent for the last couple of years, thus the racial formula dictated that the school must lose some funding. The district tried to soften the blow by altering the spending formula, but that did not change the fact that a race-based policy was resulting in reduced funding.
> 
> "For many parents, the race-based reason of 'too many white students' has made the cuts more difficult to swallow," reports ABC7, which provides some quotes from incensed parents:
> 
> "When your class sizes are getting larger and you're taking resources away from students, I mean as parents, you do want your kid to go out to college," one parent, Rosemary Estrada, said.
> 
> "Thankfully we're going to keep our librarian. We're going to keep our nurse, but we may lose a few teachers, but not as many as we once thought," said Sheila Edmiston, one student's parent.


http://www.dailywire.com/news/14838...utm_content=062316-news&utm_campaign=dwbrand#
http://abc7.com/education/race-based-school-budget-cuts-spark-outrage-in-noho/1818792/

So let me get this straight,there's a law in place that says you can't fund schools if they have too many white people? That's just insane. People are losing their job because a school is in an area that is predominantly white? Wow and people don't see how crap like this can be a massive problem? You just know that there are people dancing in the street over this too, how absurd


----------



## 777

...and subsequently stick it to the non-white students who attend said school too.


----------



## virus21

BruiserKC said:


> And now it sounds like Lahren might be done at the Blaze...article courtesy of the Washington Times....
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Tomi Lahren out at The Blaze after pro-choice comments: Report*
> 
> By Jessica Chasmar - The Washington Times - Monday, March 27, 2017
> 
> Tomi Lahren is reportedly negotiating her exit from Glenn Beck’s The Blaze after she was suspended last week amid backlash for pro-choice comments she made during an appearance on ABC’s “The View.”
> 
> Sources familiar with the situation told TMZ that the conservative talk show host has six months left in her contract, but she started negotiations once news of her suspension made headlines.
> 
> “We’re told she has 6 months left on her contract and TheBlaze was willing to pay her out, but that would mean Tomi couldn’t work until October,” TMZ reported. “We’re told both sides are negotiating her exit and she will get less than 6 months of remaining salary but she’ll be able to take another job.”
> 
> TMZ said a settlement is expected to be reached sometime this week.
> 
> The article follows a New York Post report Sunday that said The Blaze would not be resuming Ms. Lahren’s show “Tomi” following her one-week suspension.
> 
> “[Mr. Beck is] trying to balance being a leading conservative thinker and also someone who can unify the country,” an insider told the outlet. “He just couldn’t sit by and watch as Tomi Lahren said there’s no way for conservatives to justify anything other than being pro-choice.”
> 
> Ms. Lahren, an outspoken supporter of President Trump, had suggested to the predominantly liberal panel of “The View” on March 17 that advocating for small government while opposing abortion are contradictory ideals.
> 
> “I can’t sit here and be a hypocrite and say I’m for limited government but I think that the government should decide what women do with their bodies,” Ms. Lahren said. “So stay out of my guns, and you can stay out of my body as well.”
> 
> The comment outraged many social conservatives, prompting the 24-year-old to clarify her position on Twitter.
> 
> “Listen, I am not glorifying abortion. I don’t personally advocate for it. I just don’t think it’s the government’s place to dictate,” she wrote in a series of tweets. “I have moderate, conservative, and libertarian views. I’m human. I will never apologize, to anyone, for being an independent thinker.”
> 
> On his radio show, Mr. Beck criticized Ms. Lahren for suggesting pro-life conservatives are hypocrites.
> 
> “It takes intellectual honesty, and it takes a willingness to actually think these things through and to do more than just read Twitter or Facebook to get your news and your political opinions,” he said. “You actually have to study things — these things out in your mind. Especially at a time period like today.”
> 
> TMZ reported that there’s “bad blood” at The Blaze between Ms. Lahren and her colleagues — a rift that started well before her comments on “The View.”
> 
> “Sources over at TheBlaze say Tomi’s getting trashed … ‘She’s too crazy for us,’” the gossip news site reported. “On her side there’s talk about what’s behind this — jealousy and that she’s clearly the breakout star.”
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The irony here is that for years Amy Holmes, a former Blaze correspondent and host, was also pro-choice and made her views known. There was no disciplinary action against her for those views.
> 
> The Blaze is in massive trouble anyway and has been on life support for quite some time. He was one of the only holdouts on the conservative site that refused to support Trump for President, he even went so far as to say he would vote for Hillary Clinton for President. He lost a lot of listeners and viewers, not to mention firing and then being in a lawsuit with a former CEO he hired for the sole purpose of trying to help revive the news outlet but not liking what the guy recommended. I think this was an attempt to regain some conservative bonafides. There was also some animosity behind the scenes between Lahren and Dana Loesch (I wouldn't kick either one of these ladies out of bed for eating crackers), Loesch had been the rising star in recent years but here comes Lahren and taking some of her thunder.
> 
> Lahren will be fine...she will land on her feet.


She'll probably got indy like Lauren Southern did.

And all those libs complaining about White Privilege. Well here it is.


----------



## Philip McFillup

I h8 political correctness. Since when do people get 2 tel u how 2 talk? It's sew nice 2 finally have a Prezident who doezn't' talk like sum sort of fool tip tewing threw a minefield bow head bow head bow head.


----------



## Dolorian

*Feminist Frequency Publicly Shames Polygon Staffer for His Furry Fetish* (source)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846175364418158593

















It is so funny when these people start eating each other...:lol

I also love the projection on Nick's original tweet, typical of SJW/feminists, they think that because they think/do things like these then it must means that everyone else feels the same.

Oh well...


----------



## virus21




----------



## BruiserKC

Philip McFillup said:


> I h8 political correctness. Since when do people get 2 tel u how 2 talk? It's sew nice 2 finally have a Prezident who doezn't' talk like sum sort of fool tip tewing threw a minefield bow head bow head bow head.


Just spouting off and then screaming "POLITICAL CORRECTNESS" doesn't count.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Oxidamus

I had a short discussion with someone who has a PhD in women's studies (apparently) about white privilege and realised that these people can't actually come to an agreement on what white privilege is. First it was privilege for having white skin. Now it's privilege for being born in a western country...


----------



## Miss Sally

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/.../?hootPostID=5c256559d9fd4ef1ecd6c45ce0b22ba2

I had to laugh at this article.


----------



## virus21

Miss Sally said:


> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/.../?hootPostID=5c256559d9fd4ef1ecd6c45ce0b22ba2
> 
> I had to laugh at this article.


And they wonder why their movement is dying. On this note..


----------



## Yeah1993

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846828139204546561
[dailywire article link in the tweet, with "NOT SATIRE" as the first part of the title]

This isn't even funny to me. This is fucked up. Though this could provide the best series of videos of all time if people film themselves trolling the shit out of it.


----------



## Reaper

:sodone


----------



## Reaper

Oxi X.O. said:


> I had a short discussion with someone *who had toilet paper that said "your smart" on it *about white privilege and realised that these people can't actually come to an agreement on what white privilege is. First it was privilege for having white skin. Now it's privilege for being born in a western country...


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

I mean come on who hasn't beaten off to Crystal from Star Fox Adventures before shitttttt


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

RipNTear said:


> :sodone


HOLY FUCK :done


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Miss Sally said:


> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/.../?hootPostID=5c256559d9fd4ef1ecd6c45ce0b22ba2
> 
> I had to laugh at this article.


So, by their standards, how is that not cultural appropriation?


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

RipNTear said:


> :sodone


Weaponized autism is too strong. :banderas


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846957785522868226


----------



## virus21

Yeah1993 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846828139204546561
> [dailywire article link in the tweet, with "NOT SATIRE" as the first part of the title]
> 
> This isn't even funny to me. This is fucked up. Though this could provide the best series of videos of all time if people film themselves trolling the shit out of it.


Funny how they once got pissed if you compare them to a religion and they then do this shit. Whats next, feminist inquisition? Is there a Torquemada with green hair and pink hat planning to put me on the rack if I don't confess to misogyny?

How is this even allowed? Hey Mr President, defund these colleges. 



MillionDollarProns said:


> I mean come on who hasn't beaten off to Crystal from Star Fox Adventures before shitttttt


She's probably upset that more men would rather jerk off to a humanoid fox then her.



2 Ton 21 said:


> So, by their standards, how is that not cultural appropriation?


Because.....shut up you fascist!



RipNTear said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846957785522868226


He maybe he should go to a muslim country and be Britain's first transgender muslim to be stoned to death.


----------



## Dolorian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847249370843971586


----------



## DOPA

http://www.dailywire.com/news/14932...62316-news&utm_campaign=benshapiro#exit-modal



> Pussy hats are sexist.
> 
> Pussy hats, in case you've been living under a rock, are those pink knit caps with cat ears. Feminists wear them to equality marches to show their support for women's rights.
> 
> But now a critic has come along to say that those hats are actually offensive to transgenders because they are “reproductive system-focused" (which is horrible because men who dress as women don't have those parts and, well, that's just offensive).
> 
> Taylor Griggs writes in the Daily Emerald, the school paper at the University of Oregon, that "The reclamation of sexual objectification and historically objectifying words is a cisgender white woman’s game," whatever that means.
> 
> And she quotes someone named Marie Solis, who wrote a piece titled, How the Women's March's 'genital-based' feminism isolated the transgender community. In the piece, Solis said that "pussy hats set the tone for a march that would focus acutely on genitalia at the expense of the transgender community. Signs like ‘Pussy power,’ ‘Viva la vulva’ and ‘Pussy grabs back’ all sent a clear and oppressive message to trans women, especially: having a vagina is essential for womanhood."
> 
> Yes, the feminist is objecting to the use of pussy hats for the poor "women" who don't have, well, those.
> 
> "While transgender women certainly should not be left out of any definition of womanhood, there definitely needs to be a conversation about the female reproductive system and I think there is some merit to taking back what the government seems so privy to taking away from us," she writes.
> 
> Who's to blame? Of course, it's President Trump, says Griggs.
> 
> "Some of this genitalia-centered rhetoric is a direct backlash to President Trump’s attacks on the female reproductive system, especially his now-infamous 'grab ‘em by the pussy' comments and his ongoing fight against abortions that was solidified in January when he signed an executive order 'banning foreign nongovernmental organizations that receive certain kinds of American aid from counseling health clients about abortion or advocating for abortion law liberalization.'"
> 
> In her piece, Solis quoted a trans "woman" as saying she skipped the Women's March in January because she felt excluded.
> 
> "The main reason I decided not to go was because of the pussy hats," 28-year-old Jade Lejeck said in an interview Sunday night. "I get that they're a response to the 'grab them by the pussy' thing, but I think some people fixated on it the wrong way."
> 
> Lejeck, a trans woman from Modesto, California, said the hats signaled to her that there would be other trans-exclusionary messages at the women's marches.
> 
> Yes, for liberals, the silliness never ends. If you celebrate womanhood, you leave out ... those who aren't women but wish to be but can't be because they don't have ovaries but they wish they did so isn't that good enough to make them honorary women?
> 
> For Griggs, “transgender women certainly should not be left out of any definition of womanhood.” And nor should men. Some transgender men “have vaginas and uteri that cause significant psychological pain for them that is rarely addressed,” Griggs said. But wait, they could still wear the pussy hat, right? Ugh, it's all so complicated.
> 
> Griggs warps up with this mouthful. "We need to advocate for the rights of people with vaginas and uteri. We need to stop the objectification of femmes. But we also need to realize that not everybody feels safe or wants to do that by wearing pussy hats, and change some of our rhetoric to reflect that. If we’re going to wear pussy hats and participate in 'slut walks' and free our nipples, we’ve got to also have some 'Protect Trans Lives' signs in our hands, and we need to show up at Black Lives Matter rallies and lift up women of color who don’t benefit from the same privileges that we do," she wrote.
> 
> You gotta' wonder if the Black Lives Matter folks like being pulled into this mess.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Reaper

Transwomen (i.e. men who want to be women but still have penises) are extremely upset at normies for the pussy movement as well.


----------



## Dolorian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847185414880350208


----------



## virus21

Dolorian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847185414880350208


And here is why feminism is being rejected. Not enough sadly.


----------



## Pratchett

L-DOPA said:


> http://www.dailywire.com/news/14932...62316-news&utm_campaign=benshapiro#exit-modal
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


So it our President's fault all these insane leftists are attempting to devour and destroy each other?

SO MUCH *WINNING*! :trump


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847439328791810048
The context of this is that this woman put up her feet on one of the chairs beside her so this Muslim cunt lost his mind. 

In Pakistan (at least as I can't confirm from other muslim countries), people like him are raised to believe that shoes are impure and he's raging about the fact that because of her shoes on that seat, if he sits on it, his clothes will become impure so he can't pray. 

This is what your "Average" Muslim believes. He wants her to go to prison and get into physical fights with people because a woman put her feet up in a bus. Retards need to be deported. Or at the very least younger Pakistanis should not be allowed to import their fucking parents without some extreme vetting about their beliefs.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847658382131478528
This is also very common in Muslim countries. My dad romanticizes his grandfather doing it to his aunts and their friends when they once went to the movies.


----------



## CamillePunk

_Reason_'s Nick Gillespie interviews Dave Rubin of _The Rubin Report_ about why he left the left.


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848149822972379136
It's amazing that every single time women have had the freedom to choose what to wear, they have never chosen to wear overly conservative clothing - and especially not a hijab.

I have similar pics of my mum and her friends and not a single hijab wearer. Apparently some really weird shit went down in the Muslim world in the 80's.


----------



## virus21

Edit


----------



## DOPA

Yes, this is real :lmao.


----------



## virus21

L-DOPA said:


> Yes, this is real :lmao.


Humanity must be culled


----------



## Simply Flawless

Yeah1993 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846828139204546561
> [dailywire article link in the tweet, with "NOT SATIRE" as the first part of the title]
> 
> This isn't even funny to me. This is fucked up. Though this could provide the best series of videos of all time if people film themselves trolling the shit out of it.


Fight sexism with sexism.....what retard came up with this stupid confession booth idea?


----------



## Pratchett

L-DOPA said:


> Yes, this is real :lmao.





virus21 said:


> Humanity must be culled


And yet many people think that I am a monster because deep down I wish for a real Zombie Apocalypse to happen one day. Honestly I am doing you all a favor by hoping for this. :ihateyouall


----------



## BruiserKC

L-DOPA said:


> Yes, this is real :lmao.


This is a cause Drew Carey and Bob Barker should jump on...having stupid people like this spayed or neutered. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

There are times where I wonder whether with all that is happening in the world right now if we've just gone completely batshit crazy. For example...this story came to mind about a local professor who has done an assignment for years for his International Studies class regarding doing a 9/11 essay from the point of view of one of the Islamist terrorists on the planes that flew into the WTC and the Pentagon. Nobody said a word for years, now suddenly it triggers outrage? I can see why someone would get bent out of shape, but it seems like everyone is triggered these days...

http://www.desmoinesregister.com/st...ed-911-essay-perspective-terrorists/99731402/

Keep in mind, again, this professor has been issuing this assignment for years prior to this. For a history class in college, I did a paper from the POV of a Nazi guard at Auschwitz. No one freaked out, my parents made no howls of righteous indignation, the only thing embittering me about the project is I only got a B and I'm sure I did enough work to justify an A (my professor for the course was a hard-ass). However, people now start shitting their pants over this, or were they always doing this and it just wasn't news? 

I see more and more of this and I'm becoming very disturbed. A Coke commercial at the Super Bowl that has been playing for years (where America the Beautiful is done in multiple languages) now gets people screaming about how un-American it is. People really need to take a step back and just chill out or get laid (or both). 

Yet, this article done by a commentator at Conservative Review in response to the Iowa State prof's assignment did give me a smile as he rises to the challenge of the assignment. 

https://www.conservativereview.com/...ptember-11-through-the-eyes-of-the-terrorists


----------



## 777

If you wanna roleplay as a puppy dog that's your business, but I'm under no obligation to play along.


----------



## virus21

Pratchett said:


> And yet many people think that I am a monster because deep down I wish for a real Zombie Apocalypse to happen one day. Honestly I am doing you all a favor by hoping for this. :ihateyouall


Its already begun


----------



## virus21




----------



## skypod

Not sure if it's relevant for the thread but thought it was pretty fuckin hilarious and its been doing the rounds.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

skypod said:


> Not sure if it's relevant for the thread but thought it was pretty fuckin hilarious and its been doing the rounds.


What a loony repressed cunt.


----------



## Simply Flawless

L-DOPA said:


> Yes, this is real :lmao.


A heavy dose of therapy would be better than running to the media with the story


----------



## virus21




----------



## 777

:lmao


----------



## Stinger Fan

> *Black Lives Matter Just Banned White People*
> 
> Sad news for white leftists in Philadelphia who want to support the Black Lives Matter movement by attending the group's meetings in person. According to BLM Philly, white people are banned from future gatherings and are not allowed to be official members of the organization because it is considered a “black only space.”
> 
> As the Daily Caller reports:
> 
> The April 15 meeting plans to discuss projects and initiatives for the upcoming year and act as a place for people to “meet, strategize and organize.” While children are invited to attend, white people are explicitly banned from the meeting, according to the Facebook event page.
> 
> When people began questioning the ban on whites over Twitter, Black Lives Matter Philly stayed by their ban, explaining that their meetings are “black centered.”
> 
> Anyone who identifies as “African disapora” is allowed to attend, the group explained over Twitter.
> 
> “If you identify as a person of the African Diaspora You can attend our meetings and become a member. If not you can support us in other ways,” Philly BLM said in a tweet. “African Disapora” usually refers to people who were taken out of Africa during the Transatlantic Slave Trades.


http://www.dailywire.com/news/15067...&utm_content=062316-news&utm_campaign=dwbrand


But you're a racist white supremacist if you don't support them though. Hopefully this is a wake up call to their supporters


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21




----------



## Reaper

https://wortharguingfor.com/2016/02/24/left-wing-people/amp/



> *Left-Wing People – The (unofficial) Guide*
> 
> *In the olden days, left-wing people used to like working-class people.*
> 
> Lots of left-wing people used to be working-class people. These people were known as socialists and joined trade unions.
> Sometimes working-class people used to frighten left-wing people, but they pretended that they weren’t frightened and were nice to them.
> Left-wing people supported working-class people, gave them money, sat in rooms with them and wore badges to show that they cared more than right-wing people, who wore ties instead of badges and didn’t care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nowadays*
> 
> Nowadays, working-class people are bored with socialism because it hasn’t made them rich and happy.
> Nowadays left-wing people are middle-class people. Working class people are a big disappointment to left-wing people.
> Left wing people now think that working class people are:
> a) Simple and easily led
> b) Un-enlightened and susceptible to short-term pleasures
> c) Terribly sad and struggling, unable to cope on their own
> d) All of the above
> *Education Is A Life-long Task*
> 
> Left-wing people think that working-class people are unable to think for themselves and require life-long education to help them make informed decisions.
> Left-wing people work tirelessly on education programmes to encourage working class people to buy expensive food and clothes and not cheap food and clothes. They are disappointed that working-class people are un-ethical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working-class people like to drink alcohol and have sex. They do not understand that these activities are dangerous and need continuous education from left-wing people.
> Working-class people need to be protected from newspapers, even though they don’t read them anymore. They are easily influenced and their happy-go-lucky ways can be turned into bigoted nasty ways. Left-wing people are needed to help them use Facebook carefully and not make mistakes.
> *Left-wing People Like To Be Sad and Unhappy*
> 
> Many left-wing people have a very nice life, but they like to be sad. To help with this, they choose to be sad for other people. Sometimes these people are far away and sometimes they are nearby, but different to them.
> In the olden days, left-wing people tried to make it better for other people. Nowadays, they like to protect them by being offended when a working-class person person doesn’t behave properly.
> Left-wing people like to help other people by being offended on their behalf. This means that the other people can carry on with their lives and the left-wing people do all the work. This isn’t really fair, but the left-wing people seem to carry on doing it, so they must enjoy it. Despite all this effort left-wing people are still very sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Left-wing People Care More Than Other People*
> 
> Left-wing people care so much that they love the whole entire planet. Other people don’t care about the planet, they only care about themselves and other people that they know. This means that left-wing people have to love the planet even more, even more than they actually like other people.
> Left-wing people show that they care by telling other people about how much they care. They send special “I care” signals to other people. Forwarding videos on Facebook is one way that they can show how much they care. The videos often show people far away who are living miserable lives, but pictures of cute fluffy chickens in nasty factories are considered sufficient.
> Left-wing activists _(see below)_ are very helpful. They make lots of “I care” videos which makes it quick and easy for left-wing people to send their “signals”. They do this several times throughout each day when they are not busy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sometimes Left-wing People Are Made Angry By Other People*
> 
> Left-wing people care so much, it makes them hate people who don’t show that they care. These people are right-wing people. Left-wing people have given them a name, it is “Tory scum” or “Brexit racist”. Left-wing people like to shout at the right-wing people and tell them that they are scum, even when they aren’t listening.
> Shouting at the Tories is another way to show that they care. Caring is very important to left-wing people.
> Left-wing people care so deeply that they don’t have time for thinking and convincing. They use their precious time for shouting about caring.
> Also, working-class people don’t know what left-wing people are saying, so it is helpful when they point to the right-wing people and shout “scum”. They think that working-class people do understand shouting and caring.
> If you have observed someone and you are not sure if they are a left-wing person, seek their opinion on “the Tories” or “Brexit”. If they start to shout and care, they are left-wing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Left-wing Activists Are Helpful*
> 
> Left-wing activists are left-wing people who have an internet connection. They make the internet very loud.
> Left-wing activists help other people care on the internet. They are very helpful in pointing out when people have forgotten to show that they care. They help people in many ways – watching videos, commenting on things and clicking on buttons called “start a petition”. Left-wing activists sometimes go outside their houses and meet other left-wing people and they care together and shout at the Tory scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Left-wing People Are Funny*
> 
> Left-wing people have “enlightened comedians” who make jokes on “panel games”. These are broadcast on the television and BBC Radio 4.
> The enlightened comedians make people laugh at right-wing people, whom they consider stupid. In the olden days, comedians made jokes about Irish people, but these comedians weren’t clever like the enlightened comedians.
> Instead of the Irish people, the enlightened comedians make jokes about working-class people. Because they care, they use special words like “Glaswegians”, “Sun readers” and “UKIP supporters”, so the working-class people will not notice.
> Working-class people do funny things like drinking Monster energy drinks, eating Haribos and watching television. This is funny and the enlightened comedians are helpful because they point at them and laugh, so we know who to laugh at as well. It is very funny and we all laugh because we are en-lightened too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Further Reading – George Orwell*
> 
> In the 1930’s George Orwell wrote about the left-wing people he knew in “The Road to Wigan Pier”. It is very funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Orwell went to fight in the Spanish Civil War against the Spanish right-wing people and to help working-class people. When he arrived in Barcelona, he found that the working-class people had taken it over. The left-wing people (then known as the Communist Party) were so disappointed that they took the city back from the working-class people and gave it to the nice right-wing people. This is a good example of how left-wing people show that they care. He wrote about this in “Homage to Catalonia”
> © 2016 Andy Shaw, 24th February 2016


:clap


----------



## deepelemblues

http://www.espn.com/blog/ombudsman/...-recognize-connection-between-sports-politics

ESPN new guidelines recognize that ESPN wants to be out of business by 2025.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Marvel exec "Our sales suck because readers don't like diverse characters".

*Marvel boss says some retailers are blaming sales fall on diverse characters *



Spoiler: article



*Marvel boss says some retailers are blaming sales fall on diverse characters*

A boss at Marvel says some retailers are blaming a fall in sales on its move towards more diverse characters.

David Gabriel told industry website ICv2 a number of comic store owners are reporting that readers are "turning their noses up" at diversity and don't "want female characters".

Comic book sales have been falling at the company since October.

But some fans argue it's actually rebooted and complicated storylines putting them off instead.

In the last few years, Marvel's brought in more gay, non-white and female characters.

But many are new versions of old characters and some fans aren't happy about that.

They include a female Thor, a mixed-race Spider-Man, a black teenager who took over the Iron Man story and a Muslim Ms Marvel.

Iceman also came out as gay.

However, The Mighty Thor is still Marvel's second-highest selling ongoing superhero series - according to Comic Book Resources.

The same publication insists diversity isn't "killing" Marvel's sales and instead says comic book figures are down across the board.
Female Thor

In 2015, figures suggested the female version of Thor was outselling the original male title.

But at a Marvel Retailer summit, David Gabriel said sellers had told him fans were sticking to old favourites.

"What we heard was that people didn't want any more diversity," he said. "That's what we heard, whether we believe that or not.

"I don't know that that's really true, but that's what we saw in sales.

"Any character that was diverse, any character that was new, our female characters, anything that was not a core Marvel character, people were turning their nose up."

Gabriel later released a clarifying statement, saying some retailers felt a few core Marvel heroes were being abandoned.

He also argued there was a fan base for adapted characters like Ms Marvel and Miles Morales.

"We have also been hearing from stores that welcome and champion our new characters and titles and want more," he said.

"Let me be clear, our new heroes are not going anywhere.

"We are proud and excited to keep introducing unique characters that reflect new voices and new experiences into the Marvel universe."



CBR: "No it's because you now suck at what you do."

*No, Diversity Didn’t Kill Marvel’s Comic Sales*



Spoiler: article






> *No, Diversity Didn’t Kill Marvel’s Comic Sales*
> 
> Over the past several years, there has been a decided shift in Marvel’s superhero line, with the on-page characters starting to look a bit more like people in the real world. We’ve seen a dramatic increase in series starring female superheroes, as well as a less pronounced (but still significant) increase in titles starring people of color. But now there are signs the shift is over, and the pendulum might be shifting back toward the white, male superheroes of yore.
> 
> Last week, David Gabriel, Marvel’s senior vice president of sales and market, stated in an interview with ICv2.com that retailers have told Marvel, “people didn’t want any more diversity. They didn’t want female characters out there. That’s what we heard, whether we believe that or not. I don’t know that that’s really true, but that’s what we saw in sales.”
> 
> Although Gabriel walked back his original statement a bit the next day, promising, “our fans and retailers are excited about these new heroes. And let me be clear, our new heroes are not going anywhere,” “diversity” is and remains a tempting target to blame for Marvel’s current sales slump. It paints a simple narrative: Marvel tried to reach out to new audiences, but the sales weren’t there. It means all Marvel has to do is shift focus back to its core superheroes and core audience, and everything will be fine.
> 
> The problem with that is simple: That narrative is just not true. As I did some digging into comic sales data, a far more complicated story took shape; sales on Marvel’s superhero line have slumped across the board since the end of “Secret Wars,” with only a single ongoing series selling more that 50,000 copies a month to specialty shops. While All-New, All-Different Marvel Now started out strong in October 2015, it quickly sputtered, with many books hemorrhaging sales, especially after DC’s Rebirth relaunch.
> 
> One of the major culprits was that the All-New, All-Different relaunch turned out not to be all that new or different, with at least 24 series continuing on post-“Secret Wars” with the same creative team, or at least the same writer. In almost every single case, those continuing series saw dramatic sales drops after their initial relaunch.
> 
> Prior to “Secret Wars,” these 24 series sold an average of 38,521 single issues through the direct market. But the highest average sales of the most recent issue of these same 24 series was only 22,972 issues — a 40-percent drop, significantly higher than expected attrition of about 25% over 18 months. Rather than acting as a jumping-on point for new readers, All-New, All-Different Marvel Now appears to have acted as a jumping off point, especially where there was a title change that would result in books disappearing from customers’ pull lists (as with “Astonishing Ant-Man,” Captain America: Sam Wilson,” “The Mighty Thor” and “Rocket Raccoon and Groot”). For these 24 series, All-New, All Different Marvel Now created a moment where many readers had to affirmatively decide to continue reading or drop the title, and many apparently chose the latter.
> 
> Another culprit? Between October 2015 and February 2017, Marvel launched or relaunched at least 104 ongoing superhero series, for an average of about six new #1s a month. That is an astounding number of titles. Unsurprisingly, a very large number of these series have failed to find an audience: roughly a quarter (25) were canceled with 10 or fewer issues published; at least another seven books (7 percent) launched in late-2016/early-2017 appear to be very likely to meet the same fate, even if their cancellation has not yet been formally announced.
> 
> Looking at the data, it’s difficult not to get the sense that Marvel has been throwing everything at the wall, hoping that something will stick. Unfortunately, not much has been sticking. In February 2017, Marvel published only two ongoing superhero series that sold above 40,000 single issues: “The Amazing Spider-Man” (61,953) and “The Mighty Thor” (40,175). The predecessors of both series were among Marvel’s top sellers in 2015, with their last pre-“Secret Wars” issues selling 88,338 and 86,222 copies, respectively. The remainder of Marvel’s top 10 books all sell in the 35-39,000 copy range. Prior to “Secret Wars,” Marvel’s top 10 ongoing superhero titles were all selling above 50,000 copies per month. That is a significant drop in sales, indicating a hollowing-out of Marvel’s customer base.
> 
> Just to be clear, “diversity” has very little to do with the drop in sales in Marvel’s top 10 books. Only three (“The Mighty Thor,” “Invincible Iron Man” and “Black Panther”) can be considered “diverse,” in that they star a lead character who is a woman or a person of color. The rest are series starring white male heroes or teams made up predominantly of white male heroes. These are Marvel’s traditional A-list heroes, being written and drawn by A-list writers and artists (almost all of whom are themselves white men), and yet they are floundering.
> 
> That is not to say that these particular books are selling worse than they should be. Several, including “Invincible Iron Man,” “Doctor Strange” and “Black Panther,” sell well above the level of previous series involving the same characters, and “The Mighty Thor” continues to sell better than its predecessor, “Thor: God of Thunder,” despite its own steep post-“Secret Wars” drop.
> 
> But what about the bottom 10? Rather than just focusing on February 2017, I looked at final-issue sales for all books launched since October 2015. The bottom 10 series all had final or most recent issue sales below 9,000 copies, averaging 7,161 copies sold to retailers. Of these, four were canceled in six issues or less (“Solo,” “Starbrand and Nightmask,” “Red Wolf” and “Hyperion”), one was canceled at issue 11 (“Drax”), one was canceled at issue 17 (“Patsy Walker, A.K.A. Hellcat!”), and three are very likely to be canceled imminently (“Slapstick,” although its digital-first situation may skew expectations, “Foolkiller” and “Mosaic”). That leaves one special case: “Moon Girl and Devil Dinosaur,” a title that sells quite poorly through the direct market (the last issue sold an estimated 8,440 copies), but very well in trade, due in no small part to being represented at Scholastic Book Fairs.
> 
> Of these bottom 10 books, five (50 percent) would qualify as “diverse” under my criteria above. But, again, this includes “Moon Girl and Devil Dinosaur,” one of Marvel’s few books that sells disproportionately well in trades, as well as “Red Wolf,” a book that faced criticism by Native American critics for its reliance on dated stereotypes.
> 
> More broadly, series with “diverse” leads accounted for 40 of the 104 series launched or relaunched post-“Secret Wars,” approximately 38.5 percent. Of these 40 series, 15 (37.5 percent) have been canceled, slightly below the 40.4-percent cancellation rate since October 2015. This is not because “diverse” series are being given a pass; the average sales at cancellation for all axed series was 14,342, while it was 13,648 for “diverse” series, a difference entirely attributable to the end of books like “International Iron Man” and “All-New Hawkeye” that were selling fewer than 20,000 copies when their runs ended as planned.
> 
> That said, it is true that “diverse” series have sold slightly worse than those fronted by white male superheroes. While in February 2017, Marvel’s ongoing superhero books averages 24,853 copies sold, the average for ongoing “diverse” titles was 22,086, a deficit of 2,767 copies (about 11 percent). But, the fact that books starring women and people of color don’t sell quite as well on a whole as books starring white men does not mean that diversity is to blame for Marvel’s ails, especially when the publisher has shown it is willing to cancel low-selling “diverse” titles at about the same sale thresholds as other series.
> 
> While Marvel has admittedly had some misses among its “diverse” titles, it has also had some genuine hits. “The Mighty Thor” remains Marvel’s No. 2=selling ongoing superhero series. “Black Panther” has been a solid hit as well, selling enough single issues to be in Marvel’s top 10, and enough trades to make the bestseller lists. “Invincible Iron Man” (starring Riri Williams) is also in the top 10, showing very little attrition from writer Brian Micahel Bendis’ pre-“Civil War II” series. “Spider-Man” is close behind, selling about 5,000 more copies than Miles Morales’ pre-“Secret Wars” series.”Spider-Gwen” and “All-New Wolverine” are also both doing well, with more than 29,000 copies sold in February for both titles. And then there’s “Ms. Marvel” and “The Unbeatable Squirrel Girl,” two series whose trades have also made the bestsellers lists.
> 
> Having dug into the data, it’s become clear that diversity is not hurting Marvel. The truth is, Marvel’s “diverse” titles actually sell decently. The problem, instead, appears to be a hollowing-out of Marvel’s traditional A-List, titles whose sales have dropped by tens of thousands of copies in the past few years. Especially painful has been the collapse of X-Men sales, which once made up Marvel’s bread and butter, though the Avengers and Guardians of the Galaxy lines have also seen a major declines since “Secret Wars.” Blaming “diversity” only goes so far when it is series about white men and teams of white men that have been dropping the furthest.
> 
> There are many potential explanations for why Marvel’s sales have declined since “Secret Wars” — the decision to relaunch titles that were already selling well, a weak slate of new series, reader fatigue with the seemingly unending string of events and crossovers, a desire for more escapist stories at a time when Marvel was prepping for an event about fascism, steep competition from DC’s Rebirth relaunch, poor marketing outside of the direct market, etc. — but the publisher’s current focus with “diversity” is not among them.


----------



## DesolationRow

@AryaDark @2 Ton 21 @CamillePunk @L-DOPA @Miss Sally @Pratchett @RipNTear @samizayn @virus21

I always knew I hated Stanford... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849253406933909505


----------



## Reaper

Say that this morning. Didn't even know how to react.



2 Ton 21 said:


> Marvel exec "Our sales suck because readers don't like diverse characters".
> 
> *Marvel boss says some retailers are blaming sales fall on diverse characters *
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: article
> 
> 
> 
> *Marvel boss says some retailers are blaming sales fall on diverse characters*
> 
> A boss at Marvel says some retailers are blaming a fall in sales on its move towards more diverse characters.
> 
> David Gabriel told industry website ICv2 a number of comic store owners are reporting that readers are "turning their noses up" at diversity and don't "want female characters".
> 
> Comic book sales have been falling at the company since October.
> 
> But some fans argue it's actually rebooted and complicated storylines putting them off instead.
> 
> In the last few years, Marvel's brought in more gay, non-white and female characters.
> 
> But many are new versions of old characters and some fans aren't happy about that.
> 
> They include a female Thor, a mixed-race Spider-Man, a black teenager who took over the Iron Man story and a Muslim Ms Marvel.
> 
> Iceman also came out as gay.
> 
> However, The Mighty Thor is still Marvel's second-highest selling ongoing superhero series - according to Comic Book Resources.
> 
> The same publication insists diversity isn't "killing" Marvel's sales and instead says comic book figures are down across the board.
> Female Thor
> 
> In 2015, figures suggested the female version of Thor was outselling the original male title.
> 
> But at a Marvel Retailer summit, David Gabriel said sellers had told him fans were sticking to old favourites.
> 
> "What we heard was that people didn't want any more diversity," he said. "That's what we heard, whether we believe that or not.
> 
> "I don't know that that's really true, but that's what we saw in sales.
> 
> "Any character that was diverse, any character that was new, our female characters, anything that was not a core Marvel character, people were turning their nose up."
> 
> Gabriel later released a clarifying statement, saying some retailers felt a few core Marvel heroes were being abandoned.
> 
> He also argued there was a fan base for adapted characters like Ms Marvel and Miles Morales.
> 
> "We have also been hearing from stores that welcome and champion our new characters and titles and want more," he said.
> 
> "Let me be clear, our new heroes are not going anywhere.
> 
> "We are proud and excited to keep introducing unique characters that reflect new voices and new experiences into the Marvel universe."
> 
> 
> 
> CBR: "No it's because you now suck at what you do."
> 
> *No, Diversity Didn’t Kill Marvel’s Comic Sales*


In a way it's the truth. People don't want "diverse" characters because that's all they are - the color of their skin and the genitalia between their legs. 

In essence what they've done is reduced heros to their skin color and genitalia meaning that that is the very thing fans don't want. 

In Marvel's defense, they're doing exactly what comic book companies have done throughout time which is embracing the most outlandish progressive ideas of their time. It's just that this time the outlandish progressive ideas are no longer popular and they're also under a much bigger microscope of a more critical audience. 

That said, they haven't understood Generation Z yet. Generation Z is going back to where my generation did in the early 90's where we rebelled against mainstream culture as well. Comic books nearly died back then too before they all got "darker" - which is what my generation liked. :shrug


----------



## Yeah1993

Article: http://abcnews.go.com/Lifestyle/cal...irls-bathroom-mirrors-signs/story?id=46541959

I'm all for signs of positivity if people want them but the no mirrors thing makes this come off like a huge safe space pander. I feel 500% more confident than normal when I read that there are people out there that want to be coddled to this degree.

Hope Mark Dice does a video asking students what they think. "What if there were no mirrors but they were replaced with sexist jokes?"


----------



## samizayn

DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark @2 Ton 21 @CamillePunk @L-DOPA @Miss Sally @Pratchett @RipNTear @samizayn @virus21
> 
> I always knew I hated Stanford...


He's a ridiculously accomplished kid besides. Essays are the least meaningful part of any university application


> He has also been accepted to Yale University and Princeton University, and must decide which school to attend by 1 May.


Among many things. Some kids are just a cut above.


----------



## DesolationRow

samizayn said:


> He's a ridiculously accomplished kid besides. Essays are the least meaningful part of any university application


My favorite part is his constant whining about being "labeled more times than G.M.O." and his application essay is pseudo-autistic screeching of a popular political mantra based on tribal identity politics. 

I'm sure he will go quite far in California politics.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

RipNTear said:


> Say that this morning. Didn't even know how to react.
> 
> 
> 
> In a way it's the truth. People don't want "diverse" characters because that's all they are - the color of their skin and the genitalia between their legs.
> 
> In essence what they've done is reduced heros to their skin color and genitalia meaning that that is the very thing fans don't want.
> 
> In Marvel's defense, they're doing exactly what comic book companies have done throughout time which is embracing the most outlandish progressive ideas of their time. It's just that this time the outlandish progressive ideas are no longer popular and they're also under a much bigger microscope of a more critical audience.
> 
> That said, they haven't understood Generation Z yet. Generation Z is going back to where my generation did in the early 90's where we rebelled against mainstream culture as well. Comic books nearly died back then too before they all got "darker" - which is what my generation liked. :shrug


you're right that in a way it's true. The excuse making just bugged me. "It's not us, it's the audience not being progressive enough." They made the same mistakes they and other companies have made before, Heroes Reborn for example. They tried to overhaul everything at the same time. They replaced Iron Man, Captain America, Thor, The Hulk, Wolverine, etc. and then act like that wasn't the main cause of their drop off. It wasn't so much who replaced them, but that they were replaced.

Marvel made their own New Coke, with similar results.

You can draw a parallel between the comic problem now and the one in the early 90s. Event books up the ass. Every other issue a foil cover or a new number one. Buy them all or miss out even though nothing is actually happening worth buying. Readers got fatigued.

Hope you're right about the next gen rebelling. Makes me think of that movie from the early 90s, PCU. While not the greatest movie, it reveled in the idea you could reject both sides. The uptight social conservatives and the constantly offended far left. Hope that's the future we're looking at.


----------



## Reaper

I keep talking about Gen Z cuz I have four of em in my immediate family. 

My sister I'd an SJW and her daughter is sick of her preaching. And her 9 year old son thinks that Trump isn't a bad guy. 

:draper2 

Of course that's anecdotal but YouTube is very right wing and I've read several articles now from even marketing companies that have Gen Z listed as future conservatives.

Gen Z were children of poverty (financial crisis). They will absolutely be fiscal conservatives.

Every generation rebels against their parents. Millenials were the PC generation with weird ideas around social values. Gen Z are going to go the other way with more conservative values of their grandparents. It's definitely going to be interesting to see it unfold.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

RipNTear said:


> I keep talking about Gen Z cuz I have four of em in my immediate family.
> 
> My sister I'd an SJW and her daughter is sick of her preaching. And her 9 year old son thinks that Trump isn't a bad guy.
> 
> :draper2
> 
> Of course that's anecdotal but YouTube is very right wing and I've read several articles now from even marketing companies that have Gen Z listed as future conservatives.
> 
> Gen Z were children of poverty (financial crisis). They will absolutely be fiscal conservatives.
> 
> Every generation rebels against their parents. Millenials were the PC generation with weird ideas around social values. Gen Z are going to go the other way with more conservative values of their grandparents. It's definitely going to be interesting to see it unfold.


From what I've read, it looks like Gen. Z will be more fiscally conservative and socially liberal. Either party would be smart to start shifting to that, but I don't think either will. Of course my wish would be to have more than two viable parties.


----------



## Reaper

2 Ton 21 said:


> From what I've read, it looks like Gen. Z will be more fiscally conservative and socially liberal. Either party would be smart to start shifting to that, but I don't think either will. Of course my wish would be to have more than two viable parties.


We need a new term for social liberal because currently it's still associated with crazy SJWism.


----------



## deepelemblues

Yeah1993 said:


> Article: http://abcnews.go.com/Lifestyle/cal...irls-bathroom-mirrors-signs/story?id=46541959
> 
> I'm all for signs of positivity if people want them but the no mirrors thing makes this come off like a huge safe space pander. I feel 500% more confident than normal when I read that there are people out there that want to be coddled to this degree.
> 
> Hope Mark Dice does a video asking students what they think. "What if there were no mirrors but they were replaced with sexist jokes?"


clearly this is a move by the patriarchy to prevent teenage girls from doing their makeup in the girls bathroom. the patriarchy so scared of 15 year olds learning how to contour

stop slut shaming! or something


----------



## Stephen90

Franchesca Ramsey blocked me on Twitter. When I posted BLM saying pig's in a blanket fry em like bacon.


----------



## skypod

http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-entertainment/tv/news/kendall-jenner-pepsi-advert-backlash-police-officer-model-can-protest-a7667251.html







Lols. I'm confused. How is that protest meant to represent BLM when there's white people in the crowd? Thought they were banned?


----------



## Martins

:lol That fuckin' ad.

Not that Black Lives Matter isn't a movement with very little substance to it as it is, but damn, that's commodification at its best. It's just plain dumb, is all. Then again, it's to be expected; now people are gonna shit on Pepsi for a while, Kendall Jenner or whatever her name is will be met with reactions of "haha she's so stupid, what a brainless dumbass bitch" and she'll get more publicity out of it because these chicks' whole celebrity personas are based on their mental incapacity and good looks. So people are gonna keep watching their show, half of them thinking they're some sort of cultural icons, another half going "ha they're so dumb, I'm way smarter than them" so they'll feel better about themselves.


----------



## Reaper

The muslim woman would be dead for hugging a guy in public.


----------



## Stephen90




----------



## 2 Ton 21

*What Is Dave Chappelle’s Problem With Gay People?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844373127866015745

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844932516096151552
FFS, from what I've read Dave says he supports gay marriage and civil rights in the special. He just makes jokes about it. I can't imagine what it would be like for Carlin, Pryor, Kinison, Hicks, or Bruce if they were still alive.


----------



## skypod

SJW's are conflicted because he's so popular they can't NOT watch him as they want to fit in with water cooler talk, but also can't resist being offended as they are with all comedy. 

They don't understand comedy because they hear a subject matter and are immediately like "OH MY GOD THAT ISN'T FUNNY". You ask them to explain the structure of the joke and they can't because they're fuckin idiots.


----------



## Reaper

Personally, I just thought his new material was boring as fuck. Tried to watch the stand up and couldn't get through all of it. Laughed maybe once (or twice). Comedy overall is just kind of dead. 

I also don't think that it's a lack of understanding of what comedy is with SJW's but rather a perpetual need to be offended and get social media "likes" for that offence that's the problem. They're probably not even really offended anymore. 

This is the same group of people that will march on washington because toilet paper is white and that's racist.


----------



## CamillePunk

Thought both of Chappelle's latest specials were great. I have to consider him my favorite comedian right now as Bill Burr's latest special was very weak, and Louis CK's (who was my favorite comedian for a long time) last two were middling affairs at best by his standard.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

RipNTear said:


> Personally, I just thought his new material was boring as fuck. Tried to watch the stand up and couldn't get through all of it. Laughed maybe once (or twice). Comedy overall is just kind of dead.
> 
> I also don't think that it's a lack of understanding of what comedy is with SJW's but rather a perpetual need to be offended and get social media "likes" for that offence that's the problem. They're probably not even really offended anymore.
> 
> This is the same group of people that will march on washington because toilet paper is white and that's racist.


I haven't gotten around to watching either of them yet. Did you watch both? Read that the second one is better than the first.


----------



## Reaper

2 Ton 21 said:


> I haven't gotten around to watching either of them yet. Did you watch both? Read that the second one is better than the first.


I have no idea which one I watched lol. It's the one where he's in a black shirt/coat. One with the Morgan Freedman opening.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

RipNTear said:


> I have no idea which one I watched lol. It's the one where he's in a black shirt/coat. One with the Morgan Freedman opening.


Just checked and that's the first one. Comments and reviews I've read said he's shaking off the rust in it. According to them, in the second one he's back in top form.


----------



## Reaper

2 Ton 21 said:


> Just checked and that's the first one. Comments and reviews I've read said he's shaking off the rust in it. According to them, in the second one he's back in top form.


Interesting. Normally comics have the same material they recycle for their latest tour so I figured it would have the same content. I suppose his timing improved probably. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Martins

On the comedy deal: if any of you guys haven't heard of Doug Stanhope, go check him out right fucking now. Ridiculously funny and I think he's got quite a bit of libertarian leanings, so y'all might dig him even more just for that  Never heard a nastier motherfucker as far as comedians go in my life, either.

As far as the Chappelle specials: the Texas one I didn't care much for, but I thought the Palladium one was pretty fuckin' great. Not on the level of Killin' Them Softly or For What It's Worth, but still very very good.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Martins said:


> On the comedy deal: if any of you guys haven't heard of Doug Stanhope, go check him out right fucking now. Ridiculously funny and I think he's got quite a bit of libertarian leanings, so y'all might dig him even more just for that  Never heard a nastier motherfucker as far as comedians go in my life, either.
> 
> As far as the Chappelle specials: the Texas one I didn't care much for, but I thought the Palladium one was pretty fuckin' great. Not on the level of Killin' Them Softly or For What It's Worth, but still very very good.


Well now I have to post my favorite Stanhope bit.


----------



## Martins

2 Ton 21 said:


> Well now I have to post my favorite Stanhope bit.


"AIN'T NO TOILET PAPAH IN THERE SUGA PLUM, BUT I CLEAN YA UP REEEEEEEAL GOOD FO' TWENTY-FI' DOLLAS" :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## MillionDollarProns

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/kendall-jenner-pepsi-ad-falls-flat-social-media-erupts-mockery-derision-outrage-991288


I just watched the CONTROVERSIAL ADVERTISEMENT where Kendall Jenner gives a police officer a Pepsi. And I must say I am absolutely triggered. With the added refreshment and caffeine rush, that police officer became even better at oppressing minorities. How could you do this to us, Kendall Jenner?

EDIT: Just realized in the commercial, she makes a black woman hold her wig :lmao


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

MillionDollarProns said:


> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/kendall-jenner-pepsi-ad-falls-flat-social-media-erupts-mockery-derision-outrage-991288
> 
> 
> I just watched the CONTROVERSIAL ADVERTISEMENT where Kendall Jenner gives a police officer a Pepsi. And I must say I am absolutely triggered. With the added refreshment and caffeine rush, that police officer became even better at oppressing minorities. How could you do this to us, Kendall Jenner?
> 
> EDIT: Just realized in the commercial, she makes a black woman hold her wig :lmao


This whole thing is so.....IDK, bizarre?


----------



## Yeah1993

who cares about pepsi anyway just drink milk instead


----------



## virus21

MillionDollarProns said:


> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/kendall-jenner-pepsi-ad-falls-flat-social-media-erupts-mockery-derision-outrage-991288
> 
> 
> I just watched the CONTROVERSIAL ADVERTISEMENT where Kendall Jenner gives a police officer a Pepsi. And I must say I am absolutely triggered. With the added refreshment and caffeine rush, that police officer became even better at oppressing minorities. How could you do this to us, Kendall Jenner?
> 
> EDIT: Just realized in the commercial, she makes a black woman hold her wig :lmao


Another day, another thing for SOTPO to bitch about.


----------



## Reaper

Intersectionality.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

fpalm Why can't regressives just go back to talking about their "pronouns" and such? Like my username is a play on that :lol Simpler times. :mj2


----------



## DOPA

Mass demonetization of youtuber's videos.


----------



## virus21

HerNotThem said:


> fpalm Why can't regressives just go back to talking about their "pronouns" and such? Like my username is a play on that :lol Simpler times. :mj2


----------



## MrMister

finally saw the pepsi ad

lol'd

the long version is like 3 MINUTES what is even going on


----------



## virus21




----------



## Vic Capri

> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/new...outrage-991288
> 
> 
> I just watched the CONTROVERSIAL ADVERTISEMENT where Kendall Jenner gives a police officer a Pepsi. And I must say I am absolutely triggered. With the added refreshment and caffeine rush, that police officer became even better at oppressing minorities. How could you do this to us, Kendall Jenner?







The Pepsi commercial had 20,000 dislikes before they deleted the video off their YouTube channel! They haven't been in this much trouble since they set Michael Jackson on fire! :lol










- Vic


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

Citing freedom of speech? Really? No, really? Really???? Twitter, citing freedom of speech? Twitter????? Really???



> Twitter refuses U.S. order to reveal user behind anti-Trump account
> By David Ingram,Reuters 5 hours ago
> Comments Like Reblog on Tumblr Share Tweet Email
> 
> By David Ingram
> 
> SAN FRANCISCO (Reuters) - Twitter Inc on Thursday filed a federal lawsuit to block an order by the U.S. government demanding that it reveal who is behind an account opposed to President Donald Trump's tough immigration policies.
> 
> *Citing freedom of speech as a basis for not turning over records*, Twitter filed the lawsuit in federal court in San Francisco and said that the account, @ALT_uscis, claimed to be run by at least one federal immigration employee. The acronym CIS refers to U.S. Citizenship and Immigration Services, and the account describes itself as "immigration resistance."
> 
> Trump has vowed to build a wall along the U.S. border with Mexico and has promised to deport millions of illegal immigrants.
> 
> Following Trump's inauguration in January, anonymous Twitter feeds that borrowed the names and logos of more than a dozen U.S. government agencies appeared to challenge the president's views on climate change and other issues.
> 
> A Twitter spokesman declined to comment on whether the government demanded information about other accounts critical of Trump.
> 
> Twitter, which counts Trump among its active users, has a record of litigating in favour of user privacy.
> 
> "The rights of free speech afforded Twitter's users and Twitter itself under the First Amendment of the U.S. Constitution include a right to disseminate such anonymous or pseudonymous political speech," Twitter said in the lawsuit. (http://tmsnrt.rs/2p6CnXp)
> 
> The U.S. Department of Homeland Security, which is a defendant in the lawsuit, declined to comment on pending litigation. The Justice Department, which typically represents federal agencies in court, also declined to comment.
> 
> Esha Bhandari, a staff attorney with the American Civil Liberties Union, which is representing the Twitter user in the case, said the government's request was highly unusual. Requests for social media account information from the U.S. government typically involve national security or criminal charges, she said.
> 
> "We have seen no reason the government has given for seeking to unmask this speaker's identity," Bhandari said, adding that the right to anonymous speech against the government is "a bedrock American value" strongly protected under the First Amendment of the U.S. Constitution.
> 
> Shortly after the lawsuit became public, @ALT_uscis tweeted a copy of the First Amendment and a picture of part of the lawsuit to its 61,000 followers, an increase of about 28,000 in a few hours.
> 
> For weeks the account has posted criticism of the administration. It tweeted a parody of the game "bingo" for "right-wing idiots," said that some anti-immigration advocates must have been dropped on their head at birth, and mocked Trump for not giving more of his wealth to charities.
> 
> Twitter said it received an administrative summons last month demanding that it provide records related to the account. (http://tmsnrt.rs/2oKlWnk)
> 
> A copy of the summons filed with the lawsuit says the records are needed for an investigation to ensure compliance with duties, taxes and fines and other customs and immigration matters.
> 
> It was not immediately clear how the anonymous account fit into those laws and regulations, and Twitter might have a strong case that the summons was improper, said Paul Alan Levy, staff attorney at Public Citizen Litigation Group who specializes in online privacy and free speech issues.
> 
> "I don't think there is any way for the government to come out of this looking good," Levy said.
> 
> The lawsuit may also be savvy public relations for Twitter, said Jane Kirtley, law and journalism professor at the University of Minnesota.
> 
> “Twitter and other social media sites make promises to users about protecting anonymity. This is a way for Twitter to say, ‘See, we are standing up for your rights,’” Kirtley said.
> 
> The social media company has a history of challenging government demands for information on its users, including a 2012 demand from New York prosecutors about an Occupy Wall Street protester. In that case, Twitter was forced to hand over tweets from the protester to a judge who threatened the company with sanctions, and the protester pleaded guilty to disorderly conduct.
> 
> Twitter sued the U.S. Department of Justice in 2014, seeking permission to publicly disclose more information about requests it gets from U.S. authorities for information about its users. The lawsuit was partly dismissed last year.
> 
> Among the lawyers representing Twitter in the latest case is Seth Waxman, a former high-ranking Justice Department official under President Bill Clinton.
> 
> (Reporting by David Ingram; Additional reporting by Dustin Volz and David Shepardson in Washington and Melissa Fares, Joseph Ax and Alison Frankel in New York; Editing by Lisa Shumaker)


----------



## Miss Sally

MrMister said:


> finally saw the pepsi ad
> 
> lol'd
> 
> the long version is like 3 MINUTES what is even going on


It's long and my favorite part was the Trans people. They got the most stereotypical and campiest ones they could find.

The whole commercial was funny, who did they think they were going to impress?


----------



## DOPA

The partisanship with Twitter is incredible.

If it were an anti-Clinton account you can bet your ass they would hand it over. Hypocritical cunts.


----------



## virus21




----------



## DesolationRow

@AryaDark @CamillePunk @The Dazzler @L-DOPA @Miss Sally @RipNTear

http://www.krem.com/sports/gonzaga/...omplaint-it-encourages-rape-culture/427339564



> Gonzaga stops selling 'boys will be boys' shirt over complaint it encourages rape culture
> 
> Staff , KREM 3:20 PM. PDT March 31, 2017
> 
> SPOKANE, Wash. – Gonzaga has stopped selling a t-shirt that said “Boys will be boys” after a woman on Twitter complained it “perpetuates rape culture.”
> 
> “@GonzagaU Hold your students and future Zags accountable for their actions,” a woman named Nicole wrote to the school. In later tweets, she said the shirt was available in the child section of the Zag store.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847194661307338752


> About 40 minutes after she sent the tweet, Gonzaga tweeted back and her saying, “Thank you for reaching out. This merchandise has been removed.”
> 
> A few other people responded to her tweet. One woman tweeted in support saying, “Yea get this toxic masculinity out of here we have enough on campus already.”




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847196817653510148


> Then a man tweeted, “To pull a shirt that says “Boys will be Boys” under the belief it perpetuates rape culture is a sexist attack against ALL men.”




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847493939204575232


> The University responded to the issue on Friday saying, “We are aware that seemingly simple statements can sometimes be interpreted to insinuate unintended meanings, and when sensitivities are expressed, we take concerns seriously. We want GU apparel to reflect our respect for everyone.“
> 
> © 2017 KREM-TV


Why do I have this sneaking suspicion that these same feminist crazies would join their brainless, Western Civilization-destruction-abetting sisters-in-arms in holding up banners proclaiming, "REFUGEES WELCOME," a conspicuous slice of whose population actually holds to a dogmatic and fervent "rape culture"? 

:hmmm


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Man, all you have to do to get a company to make sweeping changes to their merchandise is tweet them and say its rape culture. Like that tweet wasn't even by some celebrity blogger it was just some twitter rando.

Could I stop the live action barbie movie from being made if I tweet about it being rape culture? TIME TO FIND OUT


----------



## MrMister

You're an idiot if you bend to Twitter. So you appeased one random moron. What if this move makes talented basketball players decide to go to wherever that's not Gonzaga U to play basketball? Your team becomes mid tier, low tier, even drops off the tiers. You lose millions. All because of one person's twisted fantasy.

They were thinking it would negatively affect them the other way. Pretty dumb considering men's basketball makes them absurd money every year.


----------



## CamillePunk

@DesolationRow


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850442689396879360
:woah


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

I'm sure they're throwing a party for the professor over at Berkeley.


----------



## DesolationRow

@CamillePunk, I have heard of this professor, and from everything I know, she is truly, deeply, madly crazy. :garrett :sodone

Thanks for the mention to that story! :lol Damn.


----------



## virus21

DesolationRow said:


> @CamillePunk, I have heard of this professor, and from everything I know, she is truly, deeply, madly crazy. :garrett :sodone
> 
> Thanks for the mention to that story! :lol Damn.


Remember the times when the mentally ill were put into sanatoriums?


----------



## virus21




----------



## Miss Sally

virus21 said:


>


The anti-Religious part doesn't bug me as kids shouldn't have the be forced to be exposed to Religion. The gender stuff is hilarious as it seems to be the new Religion of the "Left".

I hope this passes because we get so many Canadians acting like Canada is just so awesome and loving. 

It does make me wonder if they'll seize kids from Muslim homes though.. Seems like a good experiment.


----------



## Reaper

@GothicBohemian

Just saw this on Twitter. Confused as fuck.


----------



## Simply Flawless

RipNTear said:


> @GothicBohemian
> 
> Just saw this on Twitter. Confused as fuck.


Can someone tell this fucktard Pagans were mostly...*GASP*.. white.....so this "****** leave magic alone" stuff is hilariously wrong


----------



## virus21

Simply Flawless said:


> Can someone tell this fucktard Pagans were mostly...*GASP*.. white.....so this "****** leave magic alone" stuff is hilariously wrong


Also, this chick doesn't look all that brown either.


----------



## Simply Flawless

virus21 said:


> Also, this chick doesn't look all that brown either.


I just get sick of this "wah white people shouldnt do this" shit, even though evidence contradicts them. Like the braids issue celtics were using them way before blacks did. I just want to slap these morons


----------



## virus21

> Earlier this week, the White House and autism organizations around the world celebrated the 10th annual World Autism Awareness Day. Actor William Shatner, best known for his role in Star Trek, changed his profile icon and tweeted his support into the related hashtag to draw awareness to the disability. Today, he was inundated with outrage from social justice warriors likened his support for autism awareness to hate speech. They further expressed their anger towards organizations like Autism Speaks, which sponsored the event.
> 
> Autism is formally classified as a disability that happens during pregnancy. Despite that, many people with autism live great lives. Yet it would be a stretch to call it a gift. As with many challenges people face, it’s usually something to overcome.
> 
> Autism Speaks is one of several global organizations that supports finding solutions across the spectrum and catering to the needs of individuals who suffer from it and their families. Critics refer to the search for a cure as a form of “eugenics.”
> 
> Shatner fielded a host of complaints from critics who demanded he preach “autism acceptance” rather than awareness—some of whom made it a crusade to dedicate themselves against Autism Speaks. He was linked to an article on Forbes decrying awareness for the disability. The hysterical article based most, if not all, of its criticism towards the organization on its founder’s longtime personal friendship with President Trump.
> 
> Having read the article, Shatner rejected the arguments and addressed his critics, including the founder of an organization called the Autistic Self Advocacy Network, which released a statement condemning the White House for its autism awareness proclamation.
> 
> “Instead of being the social warrior fighting against a charity; find an organization you do align with and become their advocate,” he tweeted. “I supported an awareness day hashtag that appears to be scorned by a group that doesn’t want awareness.”
> 
> His critics demanded an apology from him for supporting the hashtag and started one of their own called #notmycaptain to condemn him for his supposed “ignorance.”
> 
> “They apparently don’t want awareness so they attack (under the guise of educating) those that supported the awareness day,” wrote Shatner.
> 
> When one critic told him that the reason Autism Speaks is bad because it isn’t run by autistic individuals, Shatner responded: “I run a charity focused mainly on raising money for equine assisted therapy for disabled children. I’m not a child and I’m not disabled.”
> 
> Autism can be challenging for individuals afflicted with the disability, and the costs accrued for special education and their care is difficult for many families.
> 
> While a search for a cure to autism seems like a condemnation of autistic individuals—it isn’t. No one’s suggesting they haven’t a right to exist. Who wishes to be autistic and wishes hardship onto others? It would be akin to having a deaf child and refusing to provide them with hearing aids. It’s encouraging that we may one day find a cure through science.
> 
> However, some people—like the “self-advocates” criticizing William Shatner—are discouraging such research for the sake of feeling special by setting themselves apart from “neurotypicals.”


https://heatst.com/culture-wars/william-shatner-under-fire-for-spreading-autism-awareness/?utm_content=social&[email protected]_usa&utm_source=thenewamericana.com&utm_campaign=thefederalistparty.org


----------



## deepelemblues

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...s-pompeii-could-have-gay-lovers-scan-reveals/

They could have been GAY LOVERS!

Or maybe they were two guys scared shitless by a huge volcano erupting and they grabbed each other because KNOWING YOUR GONNA DIE MAKES YOU GAY?


----------



## 2 Ton 21

virus21 said:


> https://heatst.com/culture-wars/william-shatner-under-fire-for-spreading-autism-awareness/?utm_content=social&[email protected]_usa&utm_source=thenewamericana.com&utm_campaign=thefederalistparty.org












It's like that subgroup of deaf people that are vehemently against curing deafness because, "there is no disadvantage in being deaf, it's just different". 

If your back is to me and I see a truck about to hit you and I yell "HEY! LOOK OUT FOR THAT TRUCK!" and you just stand there and get hit because you can't hear me, that's a disadvantage.


----------



## CamillePunk

‘How dare you work on whites’: Professors under fire for research on white mortality

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ch-on-white-mortality/?utm_term=.136af2116d9e

:hmm


----------



## virus21




----------



## BruiserKC

I find it rather funny (or sad, depending on the day) of how worked up we seem to be over stupid shit. We can't do or say anything anymore without someone getting offended or worked up over it. 

It's reached the point where I have to think twice about paying a compliment to someone. The other day I'm at a jewelry store getting my ring cleaned, and this young lady walks in with her fiancee. She has one of those old school hats on, a fedora, one exactly like my grandfather wore and I have in my curio cabinet at home. I turn to the lady and I say, "Ma'am, I hope that I'm not out of line if I said I like your hat. Very classic look, my grandfather had one just like it that I still have possession of." At first, she looked at me and said, "It's not that old, but thank you." She had for a moment that awkward look of not knowing what to think. Then, her fiancee said, "Just like I say, baby. Classic looks never go out of style." I made small talk with them for a moment and then out the door I went. 

Once upon a time, there would be no feeling of discomfort. There'd be a "thank you" and off we would go with our lives. Now, you can't even risk being polite without the possibility that someone is going to make a huge production out of it.


----------



## Miss Sally

Simply Flawless said:


> Can someone tell this fucktard Pagans were mostly...*GASP*.. white.....so this "****** leave magic alone" stuff is hilariously wrong


People don't like History I guess.

Reminds me of a debate I had when a friend of mine tribal looking clothing (Viking) and wore it and my sister's SJW friend try to tell her in no point in time were Whites tribal like Native Americans. I mentioned "How do you explain the Vikings or pre Roman Western Europe?" She then tried to claim it was only for a short period of time and wasn't the same. I'm like they painted themselves up, hunted with bows and worshiped animals, it's the same fucking thing.

People seem to think like White people only just showed up on Earth 50 years ago or something. 

But since most witch type people seem to be progressive or SJW types this doesn't bother me. I enjoy watching people get turned on by the creations they set loose.


----------



## Pratchett

virus21 said:


> https://heatst.com/culture-wars/william-shatner-under-fire-for-spreading-autism-awareness/?utm_content=social&[email protected]_usa&utm_source=thenewamericana.com&utm_campaign=thefederalistparty.org


#That'sMyCaptain


----------



## virus21




----------



## Simply Flawless

virus21 said:


> https://heatst.com/culture-wars/william-shatner-under-fire-for-spreading-autism-awareness/?utm_content=social&[email protected]_usa&utm_source=thenewamericana.com&utm_campaign=thefederalistparty.org


As someone who has autism i get very fucking annoyed and irritated when people decide to get offended on OUR behalf. We aren't dumb we can defend outselves we don't need fucking asshole SJW's to white knight us


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850767937182904320
As much as I used to respect Southern, she's recently gone off the anti-SJW wagon promoting liberty to preaching the western form of mullah-ism. Her views on female liberty are fairly confused. 

I don't care if there's a bunch of drunk girls on the street taking selfies. I don't see how this is something that is "causing western civilization to die". The thing that's making western civilization die is the fact that we now have countries where women are afraid to feel free because they're no more afraid of getting raped - interestingly something that Southern is on the right page on. 

As far as I'm concerned however, a bunch of drunk women on the street exposing themselves and taking selfies while lacking in class is actually the kind of freedom we as a society need to protect. 

Sometimes I wonder if people understand what liberty really is - even those who advocate for it.


----------



## ChaoticMessiah

Simply Flawless said:


> As someone who has autism i get very fucking annoyed and irritated when people decide to get offended on OUR behalf. We aren't dumb we can defend outselves we don't need fucking asshole SJW's to white knight us


It is annoying, but not as annoying as wondering if John is somehow stopping you from communicating anywhere but on this forum with complete strangers and that's why you're being ignorant for whatever reason.

But yeah, it sucks when people fight on behalf of those of us with autism but I still hate the people who use the word "autism" as an insult even more. Those people are pretty much a cancer on society.


----------



## DOPA

These idiots keep eating themselves :lmao. It is a marvel to sit back and watch.


----------



## 777




----------



## The Dazzler

L-DOPA said:


> These idiots keep eating themselves :lmao. It is a marvel to sit back and watch.


I love it when they turn on each other. :grin2:



777 said:


>


A white guy is pulling the race card against another white guy. I don't understand. :trips7


----------



## Simply Flawless

L-DOPA said:


> These idiots keep eating themselves :lmao. It is a marvel to sit back and watch.


Pagans pre date everything so these dumbasses need to sit down and shut their stupid ignorant mouths


----------



## TripleG

Even though they disagree, they can at least agree that Harry Potter is guilty of cultural appropriation.


----------



## MrMister

@GothicBohemian thoughts on magic (not udfk) not being for white people?



RipNTear said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850767937182904320
> As much as I used to respect Southern, she's recently gone off the anti-SJW wagon promoting liberty to preaching the western form of mullah-ism. Her views on female liberty are fairly confused.
> 
> I don't care if there's a bunch of drunk girls on the street taking selfies. I don't see how this is something that is "causing western civilization to die". The thing that's making western civilization die is the fact that we now have countries where women are afraid to feel free because they're no more afraid of getting raped - interestingly something that Southern is on the right page on.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned however, a bunch of drunk women on the street exposing themselves and taking selfies while lacking in class is actually the kind of freedom we as a society need to protect.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if people understand what liberty really is - even those who advocate for it.


I think Lauren has her tongue in her cheek here. She's just making fun of trashy women.


----------



## CamillePunk

Lauren is shitposting there. :lol She's totally fine, as well as _fine._


----------



## Reaper

MrMister said:


> @GothicBohemian thoughts on magic (not udfk) not being for white people?
> 
> 
> 
> I think Lauren has her tongue in her cheek here. She's just making fun of trashy women.


I certainly hope so but I'm noticing a bit of an evolution towards social conservatism with her. Hopefully I'm wrong and my judgement is off.


----------



## CamillePunk

Lauren Southern made a response video to @RipNTear's post:


----------



## Reaper

Oh god, yah, I'm halfway through it, and she's bullshitting. 

"It's what I mean, but not what I really mean because you took it for something it wasn't even though that's what I said, but that's not what I really meant" logic. 

She's now lecturing people on responding to her with hyperbole to her hyperbole :kobelol


----------



## MillionDollarProns

L-DOPA said:


> These idiots keep eating themselves :lmao. It is a marvel to sit back and watch.


Surprised she's more offended about the color thing than the fact she just called native religion "that shit". :lmao


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

RipNTear said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850767937182904320
> As much as I used to respect Southern, she's recently gone off the anti-SJW wagon promoting liberty to preaching the western form of mullah-ism. Her views on female liberty are fairly confused.
> 
> I don't care if there's a bunch of drunk girls on the street taking selfies. I don't see how this is something that is "causing western civilization to die". The thing that's making western civilization die is the fact that we now have countries where women are afraid to feel free because they're no more afraid of getting raped - interestingly something that Southern is on the right page on.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned however, a bunch of drunk women on the street exposing themselves and taking selfies while lacking in class is actually the kind of freedom we as a society need to protect.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if people understand what liberty really is - even those who advocate for it.


She's making fun of trashy women, stop getting worked. :cudi


----------



## Reaper

HerNotThem said:


> She's making fun of trashy women, stop getting worked. :cudi


I wonder how she'll respond when someone eventually finds similar pics of her and plasters them all over the Internet. 

All the power to her if they don't exist but so far almost all of these new young guns of the right have had their careers destroyed before they could even get started because they didn't take care of the skeletons in their own closet. 

Would hate to see something like this happen to her because on the vast majority of things in life she has the right ideas. 

Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


----------



## virus21




----------



## DOPA




----------



## virus21

L-DOPA said:


>


And soon Vidme will take over.


----------



## The Dazzler

> *Transgender high school student stars on female track team: ‘I do hope I inspire people’*
> A Connecticut high school is allowing a 15-year-old transgender student who identifies as a girl to run on its female track team.
> 
> Coaches at Cromwell High School are thrilled with freshman Andraya Yearwood, whose speed compared to biological girls makes the student a star. *Andraya clocked times of 11.99 seconds and 26.34 seconds in the 100- and 200-meter dashes, respectively, during the first meet of the season. Both times resulted in a first-place win.*
> 
> “I have a spectacular female athlete,” coach Brian Calhoun told the Hartford Courant. “There’s nothing more to say. To approach it in any other way might create some sort of issue or conversation.”
> 
> The student’s mother, Ngozi Nnaji, said critics should stop focusing on her child’s biology while watching races or reading about the results.
> 
> “I know they’ll say it is unfair and not right, but my counter to that is: Why not?” Ms. Nnaji told the newspaper. “She is competing and practicing and giving her all and performing *and excelling based on her skills*. Let that be enough. Let her do that, and be proud of that.”
> 
> Officials with the Connecticut Interscholastic Athletic Conference (CIAC) must defer to local schools on gender identification issues.
> 
> “According the CIAC handbook, it is fundamentally unjust and contrary to applicable state and federal law to preclude a student from participation on a gender specific sports team that is consistent with the public gender identity of that student,” the Hartford Courant reported.


She could really do with a shave. :aj3


----------



## Miss Sally

Simply Flawless said:


> Pagans pre date everything so these dumbasses need to sit down and shut their stupid ignorant mouths


LOL these two mongs fighting over using brown first. Even the anti-whites cannot get along!


----------



## Simply Flawless

Miss Sally said:


> LOL these two mongs fighting over using brown first. Even the anti-whites cannot get along!


I just love watching them make idiots out of themselves like this. The sheer ignorance and stupidity makes you wonder how they can talk and chew gum at the same time


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21

> NEW YORK ― Addressing the audience at Tina Brown’s Women in the World Summit on Friday, Women’s March co-chairs Tamika D. Mallory and Linda Sarsour had some wise words for white women new to activism: “Don’t leave us.”
> 
> In a panel with actress and activist Rashida Jones and International Refugee Assistance Project director Becca Heller, the two activists discussed the essential role that intersectionality must play in resisting the Trump administration, and reminded the audience that the issues that brought white women out to march on January 21 are issues minorities in America have been resisting all along.
> 
> “My community suffered in silence for 15 years in post-9/11 America,” Sarsour, a Palestinian-Muslim-American from Brooklyn, told Jones. “I welcome you to the movement, but don’t leave us. Understand that there are some of us in perpetual fear and perpetual outrage.”
> 
> While you’re at the table saying you want to be a part of this movement, let us quickly help you learn what you need to learn, be educated about mistakes that the feminist movement has made in the past, and figure out ways to go forward.
> Tamika D. Mallory, Women’s March Co-Chair
> Mallory, who said that her activism truly started years ago when the father of her son was murdered, expressed a similar sentiment.
> 
> “I did stand on that stage looking at so many people pouring into DC [at the Women’s March] and feel a little sad,” she said. “For some of the folks who showed up, their moment [of activism] started with Donald Trump and sort of ends there... People who have been oppressed in America feel like Donald Trump is just an extension of what’s been happening.”
> 
> Mallory expanded on this after the panel, telling The Huffington Post that while she was thrilled at the march’s turnout, she was also acutely aware that these crowds weren’t present to stand up against past injustices:
> 
> The sadness came when I looked around and said, if I was Sandra Bland, whose life deserved this much attention and more, people would not have been present. Trayvon Martin’s mother was on that stage and I’m sure she had to look and say, “Where were those people when my son was killed?” That is the sadness.
> Both Sarsour and Mallory implored the many women for whom the Women’s March was a turning point and an introduction to activism to stay engaged.
> 
> “While you’re at the table saying you want to be a part of this movement, let us quickly help you learn what you need to learn, be educated about mistakes that the feminist movement has made in the past, and figure out ways to go forward without making those mistakes again,” Mallory told HuffPost.


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/womens-march-organizers-to-white-women-dont-leave-us_us_58e7d378e4b00de141032bdc?


----------



## DOPA

https://milo.yiannopoulos.net/2017/04/english-ebonics/



> A researcher at the University of Wisconsin-Madison has deemed standard English too difficult and oppressive for minorities, suggesting schools grant them permission to speak ebonics instead.
> 
> The Daily Cardinal reports that the student, Erika Gallagher, “realized, as she sat in her seminar class of predominantly white students, that she wanted to focus on standard written English and how it excludes marginalized groups.”
> 
> Gallagher proceeded to conduct a mere three interviews with “leaders from marginalized groups” and found that they all find having to use standard English “overwhelmingly” oppressive.
> 
> According to Gallagher, one said, “it is the biggest form of cognitive dissonance that exists.”
> 
> The Daily Cardinal states that Gallagher hopes to funnel her research into a nonprofit organization that “teaches teachers to teach,” and apparently accept alternate language forms like ebonics.
> 
> “Just because you speak a different way doesn’t mean you’re not smart,” she said. “But there’s a huge stigma around it. I want to teach [educators] a different rhetoric, teach them more to be more accepting.”
> 
> Comments on The Daily Cardinal highlighting Gallagher’s findings are filled with ridicule, to say the least.
> 
> “Using correct English doesn’t ‘exclude’ anyone,” wrote P. Douglas. “People choose to exclude themselves by refusing to use it. But hey, go ahead and stick it to the man by refusing the benefits of literacy: financial independence, career success, and the ability to think and reason.”
> 
> Angy from Beaverton wrote, “let’s just call it what it is, racist. I would have expected this in the [1960s], not the 21st Century. How does she explain the fact that immigrants can come to this country and speak perfect proper English in less than 10 years.”
> 
> “BASED ON three interviews?” questioned Ugasailor. “Three? Really, just three? Has this young lady taken ANY courses in statistics? Obviously not. This is complete and total nonsense. Three. Think about that.”
> 
> “I could understand a naive 3rd grader desperate for friends to say something like this, but a person in college?” wrote Koroview,Behemoth&Woland LLP. “That’s idiotic or racist.”


Jesus Christ :lmao

When you SJW so hard that you end up insulting the people you claim to stand for.


----------



## Pratchett

L-DOPA said:


> https://milo.yiannopoulos.net/2017/04/english-ebonics/
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ :lmao
> 
> When you SJW so hard that you end up insulting the people you claim to stand for.


The soft bigotry of low expectations! :mark:


----------



## Miss Sally

L-DOPA said:


> https://milo.yiannopoulos.net/2017/04/english-ebonics/
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ :lmao
> 
> When you SJW so hard that you end up insulting the people you claim to stand for.


Some guy did a social experiment and went to a College and asked white people about voter IDs and some of their biggest reasons against it was minorities didn't know how to use the net or fill out paperwork or drive.

He asked black people and they all said they'd use the net or drive etc. 

The "Left" is full of bigotry of low expectations. These people think they're better than anyone else and they happily say it, how they can claim to be helping minorities is a joke.

I've also asked non-whites who side with them, "How can you support these people when they expect the worst of you because of your skin color and hate their own kind? Someone who doesn't love themselves or their family is not someone who can love you." So far everyone's unsure about it. 

Common people expect people to act normal, "Leftists" expect people to act like stereotypes and to listen to them always.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

@skypod

Looks like I was wrong about about that crazy bitch in the Santa Monica restaurant being repressed.

Link is slightly NSFW

*Slut shaming woman in Santa Monica is actually webcam girl ‘Anna Storelli’*


----------



## Stephen90

Watch if you dare


----------



## deepelemblues

Stephen90 said:


> Watch if you dare


the United States admitted 25 million legal immigrants between 1991 an 2015

an average of a million legal immigrants a year

the lowest amount for any single year was 650,000 in 1999.

SO. HARD.

as usual lying racist franny is lying.

http://www.migrationpolicy.org/prog...358uwUQQ3tm1hsN7AXPpDlKvfM_1lUXPEkBoC2ljw_wcB


----------



## TripleG

Stephen90 said:


> Watch if you dare


Come on guys. They said ALMOST impossible. lol. 

Seriously, MTV, just stop. You're embarrassing yourselves.


----------



## Reaper

It's so impossible that all my American girlfriend had to say move in with me and 3 years later I'm at the end of my process. We've been together legally for 3 years. 

The process is intrusive, but it's not hard at all. My wife and I didn't even know we had a path to immigration for me when we got together - but all the information is available on the internet. 100%. I didn't have to meet anyone, or see anyone, or get a lawyer. All I had to do was learn, fill in the applications, go for an interview and that was it. 

There's so many paths to becoming legal in America that I'm surprised that anyone actually remains illegal. To me, it looks like those who are illegal here _choose _to remain illegal instead of working with the system.


----------



## M_J

deepelemblues said:


> the United States admitted 25 million legal immigrants between 1991 an 2015
> 
> an average of a million legal immigrants a year
> 
> the lowest amount for any single year was 650,000 in 1999.
> 
> SO. HARD.
> 
> as usual lying racist franny is lying.
> 
> http://www.migrationpolicy.org/prog...358uwUQQ3tm1hsN7AXPpDlKvfM_1lUXPEkBoC2ljw_wcB


That dumb bitch blocked me on Twitter me when I showed her a BLM rioting video in Milwaukee.


----------



## Miss Sally

deepelemblues said:


> the United States admitted 25 million legal immigrants between 1991 an 2015
> 
> an average of a million legal immigrants a year
> 
> the lowest amount for any single year was 650,000 in 1999.
> 
> SO. HARD.
> 
> as usual lying racist franny is lying.
> 
> http://www.migrationpolicy.org/prog...358uwUQQ3tm1hsN7AXPpDlKvfM_1lUXPEkBoC2ljw_wcB


America is less hard to immigrate to than Canada or Mexico.


----------



## virus21




----------



## DOPA




----------



## virus21




----------



## Reaper

:kobelol


----------



## DesolationRow

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.za/she...e-to-deny-white-men-the-franchise_a_22036640/



> THE BLOG
> 
> Could It Be Time To Deny White Men The Franchise?
> 
> This redistribution of the world’s wealth is long overdue, and it is not just South Africa where white males own a disproportionate amount of wealth.
> 
> 13/04/2017 03:56 SAST | Updated 20 hours ago
> 
> Shelley Garland
> MA Philosophy Student
> 
> Some of the biggest blows to the progressive cause in the past year have often been due to the votes of white men. If white men were not allowed to vote, it is unlikely that the United Kingdom would be leaving the European Union, it is unlikely that Donald Trump would now be the President of the United States, and it is unlikely that the Democratic Alliance would now be governing four of South Africa's biggest cities.
> 
> If white men no longer had the vote, the progressive cause would be strengthened. It would not be necessary to deny white men indefinitely – the denial of the vote to white men for 20 years (just less than a generation) would go some way to seeing a decline in the influence of reactionary and neo-liberal ideology in the world. The influence of reckless white males were one of the primary reasons that led to the Great Recession which began in 2008. This would also strike a blow against toxic white masculinity, one that is long needed.
> 
> At the same time, a denial of the franchise to white men, could see a redistribution of global assets to their rightful owners. After all, white men have used the imposition of Western legal systems around the world to reinforce modern capitalism. A period of twenty years without white men in the world's parliaments and voting booths will allow legislation to be passed which could see the world's wealth far more equitably shared. The violence of white male wealth and income inequality will be a thing of the past.
> 
> This redistribution of the world's wealth is long overdue, and it is not just South Africa where white males own a disproportionate amount of wealth. While in South Africa 90 percent of the country's land is in the hands of whites (it is safe to assume these are mainly men), along with 97 percent of the Johannesburg Stock Exchange, this is also the norm in the rest of the world. Namibia has similar statistics with regard to land distribution and one can assume this holds for other assets too. As Oxfam notes eight men control as much as wealth as the poorest 50 percent of the world's population. In the United States ten percent of the population (nearly all white) own 90 percent of all assets – it is likely that these assets are largely in the hands of males. Although statistics by race are difficult to find from other parts of the world, it is very likely that the majority of the world's assets are in the hands of white males, despite them making up less than 10 percent of the world's population.
> 
> It is obvious that this violent status quo will not change without a struggle, and the only way to do so will be through the expropriation of these various assets and equitably distribute them to those who need them. This will not only make the world a more equitable place, but will also go some way to paying the debt that white males owe the world. Over the past 500 years colonialism, slavery, and various aggressive wars and genocides, have been due to the actions of white men. Redistributing some of their assets will go some way to paying the historical debt that they owe society.
> 
> It is no surprise that liberalism – and its ideological offshoots of conservatism and libertarianism – are the most popular ideologies among white males. These ideologies with their focus on individuals and individual responsibility, rather than group affiliation, allow white men to ignore the debt that they owe society, and from acknowledging that most of their assets, wealth, and privilege are the result of theft and violence.
> 
> Some may argue that this is unfair. Let's be clear, it may be unfair, but a moratorium on the franchise for white males for a period of between 20 and 30 years is a small price to pay for the pain inflicted by white males on others, particularly those with black, female-identifying bodies. In addition, white men should not be stripped of their other rights, and this withholding of the franchise should only be a temporary measure, as the world rights the wrongs of the past.
> 
> A withholding of the franchise from white males, along with the passing of legislation in this period to redistribute some of their assets, will also, to a degree, act as the reparations for slavery, colonialism, and apartheid, which the world is crying out for to be paid.
> 
> As we saw after the recent altercation between a white man and Lebohang Mabuya at a Spur restaurant in Johannesburg, white males still believe that they are in control, and people who aren't white or male (in particularly black female-identifying people) have to bow to their every whim. There are numerous other examples of white angry male violence in South Africa and abroad, often against black bodies (Dylann Roof's terrorist actions in the United States is only one of many examples). It is time to wrestle control of the world back from white males, and the first step will be a temporary restriction of the franchise to them.
> 
> Although this may seem unfair and unjust, allowing white males to continue to call the shots politically and economically, following their actions over the past 500 years, is the greater injustice.


----------



## DesolationRow

@AryaDark @CamillePunk @The Dazzler @Miss Sally @Neuron @RipNTear 



L-DOPA said:


>




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852601061508603904
Left-liberalism, 2017: When missiles are fired and bombs are dropped, what really matters is not keeping oneself sane by recognizing that even the evilest ISIS fighters are human beings and these actions represent the commissioning of state-sanctioned death, however necessary the strikes may be, nor concern for collateral damage or geopolitical complications arising from the strikes or bombings. 

What matters is that the missiles and bombs, weapons of atomizing, concussive death and misery, have politically correct names that do not offend left-liberals' sensibilities.

Insanity.


----------



## whelp

DesolationRow said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.co.za/she...e-to-deny-white-men-the-franchise_a_22036640/


I'm actually dumber having read that.

how can you deny the majority of the UK, for example, a vote and then only allow people who's families have been here for less than 100 years all the say so in politics.

makes sense...


----------



## whelp

Pratchett said:


> The soft bigotry of low expectations! :mark:


idiocracy is happenening!


----------



## Reaper

This quote has been applicable to feminists for nearly half a decade.


----------



## virus21

You know, the way the world has been shown in this thread really makes me wonder if we should bred real life Daleks and set them lose of these people.


----------



## virus21

> Facebook Inc. (FB
> FB
> p
> ) is facing allegation it failed to remove child pornography and extremist content off of its social media network despite being ordered to do so.
> According to a report in the London-based The Times, the social media network operator could face criminal charges in Britain for balking at taking down the content, which the paper said included dozens of images and videos that were flagged by moderators. Some of the content reportedly included a beheading by the Islamic State group, a video of a sexual assault on a child and propaganda posts that celebrated recent terrorist attacks in London and Egypt. What’s more, The Times contends the algorithms Facebook uses resulted in some of the offensive content being promoted by urging users to join groups and profiles of the publishers of the content.
> Hosting Illegal Content?
> In March, The Times said it created a fake Facebook profile to look into extremist content on the website and quickly came across dozens of controversial images of jihadists and pedophiles. “In my view, many of the images and videos identified by The Times are illegal,” Julian Knowles, Queen's Counsel, said in the report. “One video appears to depict a sexual assault on a child. That would undoubtedly breach U.K. indecency laws. The video showing a beheading is very likely to be a publication that encourages terrorism.” (See also: Facebook's Declares Total War On Fake News.)
> The latest allegations against Facebook come at a time when the social media giant is trying to clean up its platform and when advertising are starting to revolt against their ads showing up alongside questionable content. Advertisers have already pulled ads off of YouTube, prompting Alphabet Inc.’s Google (GOOG
> GOOG
> p
> ) to overhaul the unit's advertising policies.
> Facebook hasn’t been hit with the same problem yet, but it has been taking steps to reign in abusive behavior. And it’s not just in the U.S. where advertisers are speaking out. In March, Vietnam called on companies in the country to stop running advertisements on Facebook, YouTube and other social media networks until they get a handle on so-called fake news and what it called “toxic” anti-government news and information. According to a report in Reuters, the local arms of big companies including Unilever, Ford and Yamaha all agreed during a meeting with Information and Communication Minister Truong Minh Tuan to stop advertising on YouTube. In February, the communist nation starting putting pressure on Google aimed at getting YouTube to remove content from dissidents based outside of Vietnam. The minister, unsatisfied with the progress, called on the companies to do more. Reuters cited the ministry as saying there were around 8,000 anti-government videos on YouTube, and only 42 were blocked but not removed altogether.


https://archive.fo/gkhEW#selection-847.0-1089.575


----------



## Vic Capri

Liberal students at Duquesne University are TRIGGERED by Chick-fil-A opening a location there! I wish this was fake news.

- Vic


----------



## virus21

> A display in a University of Minnesota residence hall provides an 11-point “checklist” to help students identify their “white privilege.”
> 
> The “White Privilege Checklist,” found hanging in Mark G. Yudof Hall and photographed by a current student, features 11 statements that ostensibly apply exclusively to white people.
> 
> “I am not inherently racist because I don't believe in white privilege.” Tweet This
> 
> “I can arrange to be in the company of people of my race most of the time,” the list begins, following up with references to being able to see “people of my color” or “people of my race” in popular culture and discussions of national heritage.
> 
> 
> 
> “I can go shopping alone most of the time, pretty well assured that I will not be followed or harassed,” the second item states.
> 
> Statement 5 goes on to imply that children of color are not able to learn about their race in the education system, saying white schoolchildren experience privilege through exposure to “curricular materials that testify to the existence of their race.”
> 
> “I can go into a music shop and count on finding the music of my race represented,” statement 6 begins, adding that privilege also means finding “the food I grew up with” at the supermarket and encountering “someone who can deal with my hair” at a salon.
> 
> [RELATED: Psych students scour shelves for ‘dominant group privilege’]
> 
> “Whether I use checks, credit cards, or cash, I can count on my skin color not to work against the appearance of financial responsibility,” the next bullet point says.
> 
> The list concludes with several items suggesting that white people are privileged because their individual behavior or attributes are not taken to be representative of their race as a whole.
> 
> “I am not made acutely aware that my shape, bearing, or body odor will be taken as a reflection on my race,” one such statement reads, followed by, “I can worry about racism without being seen as self-interested or self-seeking” and “I can be late to a meeting without having the lateness reflect on my race.”
> 
> Statement 10 addresses a common problem with affirmative action policies, noting that white privilege entails the ability to take a job or enroll in an affirmative action institution “without having my co-workers or peers assume I got it because of my race.”
> 
> [RELATED: Student gov exec says ‘right-handed people’ need to check their privilege]
> 
> Evan Christenson, the student who photographed the board, told Campus Reform that he believes the display “attacks the individual and not the idea,” and doesn’t offer opportunities for dialogue about the issue.
> 
> “I do believe it crosses the line. When it attacks the individual and not the idea, there is a problem,” Christenson said. “I am not inherently racist because I don't believe in white privilege. I believe there needs to be dialogue on the subject but it needs to more of a give and take and not a one-sided affair.”
> 
> [RELATED: ‘Privilege Board’ gets prominent placement at App State]
> 
> Christenson also spoke to a larger “double standard” on campus, pointing out that a Trump mural erected in September was vandalized and offended students were offered emotional counseling, yet the privilege board is displayed proudly in Yudof Hall.
> 
> “I still consider myself a social progressive but I am quite frankly appalled by the double standard applied to free speech as of late,” he asserted.
> 
> Campus Reform reached out to UMN for comment but did not receive a response by press time.


https://www.campusreform.org/?ID=9047


----------



## Stinger Fan

“*Today, you know, I saw a thing that said a lot of men, white men, are committing suicide. I almost thought, ‘yeah, great!*"

Richard Fochtmann a member of the Democratic Party in Maine was speaking the other say and made this "interesting" comment. Apparently, its okay to laugh and applaud the high suicide rate among white men. The pathetic virtue signalling is at a new high(or low depends on how you see it), to suggest that its a good thing that they're committing suicide. There are issues that many people suffer from, suicide is not a joking nor is it okay to suggest one race and gender should do it more often. It's comments like this that its no wonder he lost by a landslide in his election


----------



## DesolationRow

Stinger Fan said:


> “*Today, you know, I saw a thing that said a lot of men, white men, are committing suicide. I almost thought, ‘yeah, great!*"
> 
> Richard Fochtmann a member of the Democratic Party in Maine was speaking the other say and made this "interesting" comment. Apparently, its okay to laugh and applaud the high suicide rate among white men. The pathetic virtue signalling is at a new high(or low depends on how you see it), to suggest that its a good thing that they're committing suicide. There are issues that many people suffer from, suicide is not a joking nor is it okay to suggest one race and gender should do it more often. It's comments like this that its no wonder he lost by a landslide in his election


It is becoming increasingly difficult to ignore just how large a swath of the American left is conforming to the very white nationalist/far-right/even neo-Nazi rhetoric of how the left seeks "white genocide." I take it for granted at this point that the Democratic Party is as a whole chomping at the bit for the day whites are a minority in the U.S. as it will be infinitely easier for that party to win election after election as one obvious consequence of that demographic shift. So it just shows, even though some contemptible people hold to myriad controversial opinions, not everything they say is necessarily wrong (same thing goes for radical Islamists, radical Zionists, even radical communists, but for three examples). 


In other news, here's Berkeley today... :mj2 http://twitter.com/search?q=Berkeley&src=tren

War is politics by different means.


----------



## TripleG

Well I guess I better go off and kill myself now to make society better.


----------



## The Dazzler

Stinger Fan said:


> “*Today, you know, I saw a thing that said a lot of men, white men, are committing suicide. I almost thought, ‘yeah, great!*"
> 
> Richard Fochtmann a member of the Democratic Party in Maine was speaking the other say and made this "interesting" comment. Apparently, its okay to laugh and applaud the high suicide rate among white men. The pathetic virtue signalling is at a new high(or low depends on how you see it), to suggest that its a good thing that they're committing suicide. There are issues that many people suffer from, suicide is not a joking nor is it okay to suggest one race and gender should do it more often. It's comments like this that its no wonder he lost by a landslide in his election


What an evil thing to say. And people are laughing. :surprise:


----------



## Simply Flawless

Stinger Fan said:


> “*Today, you know, I saw a thing that said a lot of men, white men, are committing suicide. I almost thought, ‘yeah, great!*"
> 
> Richard Fochtmann a member of the Democratic Party in Maine was speaking the other say and made this "interesting" comment. Apparently, its okay to laugh and applaud the high suicide rate among white men. The pathetic virtue signalling is at a new high(or low depends on how you see it), to suggest that its a good thing that they're committing suicide. There are issues that many people suffer from, suicide is not a joking nor is it okay to suggest one race and gender should do it more often. It's comments like this that its no wonder he lost by a landslide in his election


A disgusting scumbag who laughs at people killing themselves...and this is why men are scared to admit they have mental health issues


----------



## virus21

> The website and social media accounts of Britain First have been hacked and the group’s far-right supporters warned that they had better “stop being racist to Muslims” or they will die.
> Read more
> Far-right Britain First deputy leader Jayda Fransen © Britain FirstFar-right Britain First deputy leader Jayda Fransen abused Muslim mother, court finds
> Unnamed hackers took over Britain First leader Paul Golding’s personal website and Twitter account, swapping his bio for the words “racist f****** chav.” His personal details, including his home address, were also divulged online.
> 
> Jayda Fransen, Britain First deputy leader, also had her website altered to show a death threat to any of the group’s members presumably planning to attend a march in Birmingham on June 3.
> 
> “Several bombs will detonate and those who will march be dead (sic),” the plain text said, adding that “whoever goes to the march will die.”
> 
> Britain First has been banned from entering any mosque in the country, after a series of harassment cases were launched against their “mosque invasions.” The group claims to oppose the “Islamification of Britain.”
> 
> The group is known for marching in areas with large Muslim communities, while carrying large white crosses. Golding and Fransen have previously been found guilty of wearing a political uniform, an offense in the UK since the British Union of Fascists was made illegal.
> 
> Someone please hack the Britain first page and post loads of gay porn on it ❤❤ I would actually pay
> 
> — Shan (@TheShaniah) March 23, 2017
> The Metropolitan Police is now investigating the hack, according to the Independent. Britain First refused to comment to the paper.


https://www.rt.com/uk/384641-britain-first-bomb-threat/?utm_source=spotim&utm_medium=spotim_recirculation&spotim_referrer=recirculation


----------



## DOPA

This is from Lauren Southern's facebook :lmao.

Anyone who has seen the latest Pepsi advert should understand the context :lmao.


----------



## virus21

> Popular German YouTube and Twitch channel PietSmiet (pictured) has been told it will need a license to continue to stream.
> 
> German broadcast authority the Landesmedienanstalt has temporarily ruled that live-streaming requires a broadcasting license, which costs between €1,000 and €10,000€ depending on the number of viewers, according to this Reddit post.
> 
> Those without a license will technically be classed as a pirate station and could be shut down.
> 
> Germany is not alone in enforcing this kind of legislation. China also requires certain streamers to hold a license in order to broadcast content.
> 
> It's not yet clear whether German streamers will have to follow the exact same regulations that TV broadcasters do, but if so, they will have to follow at 10pm watershed.
> 
> However, the Landesmedienanstalt did say that the guidelines are outdated, so the ruling may change in the near future.
> 
> The ruling has mainly been made to prevent TV and radio stations from billing themselves as streaming companies in order to avoid paying a broadcasting license.
> 
> The Commission for Admission and Supervision (ZAK) of media organisations told streaming channel PietSmietTV it must obtain a license by April 30th.
> 
> Siegfried Schneider, chairman of ZAK, said [translated]: "The [online streaming] network is full of radio-like offerings. For this reason, the legislation should be amended as soon as possible."
> 
> WILL THIS AFFECT UK STREAMERS?
> 
> Not at the moment, but it's worth bearing in mind.
> 
> The UK Gambling Commission recently came down hard on skin/video game betting websites and had an in-depth look into whether some esports tournaments are technically gambling or not.
> 
> It's probably only a matter of time before streamers and YouTubers come under heavier scrutiny on our shores.
> 
> British esports journalist and host Richard Lewis took a closer look at what's happening with German streamers in this video:


http://www.esports-news.co.uk/2017/03/27/german-streamers-require-license/


----------



## Jay Valero

virus21 said:


> https://www.campusreform.org/?ID=9047


Indoctrinated libkids, man. (N)


----------



## CamillePunk

Fuck yes. :banderas


----------



## Miss Sally




----------



## Reaper

Is it just me or is this thread starting to die a little after getting stickied :mj2


----------



## Miss Sally

RipNTear said:


> Is it just me or is this thread starting to die a little after getting stickied :mj2


I didn't find it for a week after it got stickied, don't think people look up here much.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

I thought this thread got shutdown or something. Good thing it didn't.


----------



## Reaper

Miss Sally said:


> I didn't find it for a week after it got stickied, don't think people look up here much.


:mj4 

I certainly don't.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

I forget about it more now. I guess I unconsciously ignore the sticky section.


----------



## Reaper




----------



## DesolationRow

@AryaDark @CamillePunk @The Dazzler @L-DOPA @Miss Sally @RipNTear @virus21

Full story with video here: http://www.thecollegefix.com/post/32177/



> Black students condemn ‘truth’ as invention of white people, want conservatives expelled
> 
> If you want a window into how progressive students are being taught to think at privileged, sheltered campuses, look no further than an open letter to the outgoing president of Pomona College from three self-identified black students.
> 
> Despite naming themselves in their open letter to David Oxtoby, the three authors demanded that Pomona expel the student journalists at The Claremont Independent if they published the authors’ names.
> 
> The conservative views of the Independent make it a frequent target at the private colleges that make up southern California’s Claremont Consortium.
> 
> Dray Denson, Avery Jonas and Shanaya Stephenson were responding to an April 7 email to the campus community by Oxtoby that criticized the mob tactics that shut down a “Blue Lives Matter” speech.


----------



## Reaper

I can actually perceive this happening at Berkeley ^^ 










"Symbolic Arrests"


----------



## 2 Ton 21

RipNTear said:


>


Funny thing is I could imagine that as an argument bit between Kermit and Miss Piggy.



RipNTear said:


> I can actually perceive this happening at Berkeley ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Symbolic Arrests"


"Don't symbolically taze me bro!"

If they symbolically resist will they symbolically beat them with a symbolic nightstick??


----------



## virus21




----------



## 2 Ton 21

> *Pace University sued by student who claims officials did nothing to stop his ex-girlfriend from making bogus rape accusations *
> 
> A Pace University freshman was wrongly arrested in front of his classmates — largely because college admins didn't do anything to stop his ex-girlfriend from making false rape claims against him, a new lawsuit alleges.
> 
> Ari Grossman and his ex got into the school's acting program in 2016. Shortly afterward, Grossman's former romantic interest — whom he had dated for several months when they were 15 — had her parents call him, "threatening" to press rape charges if he attended. He decided to attend Pace despite the alleged threats — which she wound up honoring.
> 
> A prosecutor in their native Southern California declined to pursue the woman's criminal case. She then went for a temporary restraining order. The exes wound up settling and "mutually agreed to have no contact with each other" or talk about the case, he claims in his lawsuit, filed Saturday in Manhattan Federal Court.
> 
> By the time they arrived at Pace in fall 2016, things changed. The woman got college admins to issue a university "no contact order" against him — all the while telling classmates in their tight-knit acting program that Grossman, now 19, was a rapist. She also made numerous bogus reports that he violated Pace's restraining order against him, he maintains.
> 
> Around 11 a.m. on Nov. 7, the woman told campus cops Grossman had followed her into the cafeteria. The campus cops, alongside NYPD officers, ultimately had Grossman collared for criminal contempt in the second degree. The charge against Grossman was tossed on Feb. 9 — after video proved her accusation was false, according to his lawyer Julie Goldberg.
> 
> The woman could not immediately be reached for comment.
> 
> A spokesman for Pace said "the university has not been served and as such, we're unable to provide comment."


Man there are a lot of stories similar to this lately.


----------



## virus21

2 Ton 21 said:


> Man there are a lot of stories similar to this lately.


Good. It means the shoe is on the other foot finally.


----------



## virus21




----------



## 2 Ton 21

> *Fake ‘Investigation Unit’ Notice Sparks Controversy, Apologies*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mock notices from a purported “Harvard Special Investigations Unit” warning students that a resident of their dorm “has been detained indefinitely” sparked outrage from several students, who called the false flyers disturbing, and prompted the involved students groups to apologize.
> 
> Formally cosigned by Harvard Concilio Latino, the Harvard Islamic Society, and the Harvard Black Students Association and orchestrated by the Harvard Palestine Solidarity Committee, the flyer posed as a notice informing students about an ongoing investigation in the recipient’s dormitory.
> 
> “We regret to inform you that a resident of this dorm has been detained indefinitely due to suspicious actions, suspected violent inclinations, or suspicion of being a deportable alien (i.e. questionable residency status),” the flyers read.
> 
> The provocative notices—which included information about a panel Thursday on incarceration—went on to explain that though the flyers were not real, they hoped that the “unsettling nature” of the notice “allows Harvard community members to reflect on the reality of people who face these kinds of unwarranted disruptions.”
> 
> Voicing shock and fear, however, several students took issue with the controversial method for publicizing these topics.
> 
> Karla V. Alvarado ’19, who noted that she had previously dealt with a similar situation because both of her parents used to be undocumented, described feeling troubled.
> 
> “I was upset mostly because I think [the flyers] didn’t take into account the feelings of people who have actually seen deportation notices or experienced the risk of deportation, or have loved ones who are at risk of deportation—their responses were not taken into account,” she said.
> 
> Cecilia Nunez ’20 said she agreed.
> 
> “As a member of the Latinx and black communities, I was really disturbed by the format of the flyer and how terrifying it was for students of color and undocumented students especially to receive the notice,” Nunez said.
> 
> By Monday evening, some of the students groups connected to the flyer had publicly apologized. In a joint statement, the board of Concilio Latino wrote that the group had not been previously aware of the flyer’s exact contents and apologized for the harm it may have caused students.
> 
> “[The flyers] are fake, but the effects they may have had on any of you are beyond real and represent something entirely antithetical to what Concilio stands for,” the statement reads.
> 
> Fatima M. Bishtawi ’17, the co-president of the Palestine Solidarity Committee, wrote in an emailed statement that though there was a miscommunication with Concilio Latino, both of the other organizations, the Black Students Association and Harvard Islamic Society, “saw the flyer beforehand and approved it.”
> 
> In a statement on behalf of the entire Palestine Solidarity Committee, Bishtawi also apologized for the flyer’s contents.
> 
> “As organizers of this initiative, we would like to unequivocally apologize for any trauma and pain provoked by the seriousness of this notice,” the statement read.
> 
> The group added that the original intent of the flyers were to invoke the experiences of those who “do not always get to walk away from a notice knowing that it is fake.”
> 
> “The campaign was intended to communicate that these issues are real, they’re jarring, they're emotional, and that is the reality,” the group said. The statement noted that "those who drafted this notice are themselves affected by the issues of administrative detention, criminalization, state violence, and deportation."
> 
> Shantell Williams ’18, the president of the Black Students Association did not respond to repeated requests for comment as of late Monday night.
> 
> Zarin I. Rahman ’18, president of Harvard Islamic Society, directed requests for comment to Anwar Omeish ’19, the director of external relations for the group. Omeish did not respond to repeated requests for comment.
> 
> The Palestine Solidarity Committee stopped distributing flyers after student criticism.
> 
> Past postering campaigns organized by the Palestine Solidarity Committee had met similar controversy. In 2013, the group faced backlash after using mock eviction notices to publicize that year’s Harvard Israel Apartheid week.


Thought this was a story I posted a couple of pages back, but that was Gustavus Adolphus College and this is Harvard.

I'll just reuse my comment from that story.



2 Ton 21 said:


> We started a forest fire to show park goers the dangers of not adequately extinguishing their camp fires.


----------



## 777

At this point I check out as soon as someone says 'systemic'...if you can't tell me what the problem actually is what is anybody supposed to do outside of witch burning.


----------



## Yeah1993

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854801786292621314


Maybe we humans deserve WW3 after all.


----------



## virus21

Yeah1993 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854801786292621314
> 
> 
> Maybe we humans deserve WW3 after all.


At this point WW3 isn't just a certainty, but a necessity


----------



## Stinger Fan

RipNTear said:


>


Would it surprise anyone if I told you she has blue hair?


----------



## Reaper

Stinger Fan said:


> Would it surprise anyone if I told you she has blue hair?


Yah. These girls have ruined colored hair for pretty girls :lol


----------



## Reaper

"We need government to punish someone for doing a service to their community by telling them to do community service" 

And these are the people you want to have the ability to control every little thing in your lives :kobelol


----------



## Stinger Fan

> *Students At Western Kentucky University Vote For Reparations For Blacks, Including Free Tuition*
> 
> The Student Government Association of Western Kentucky University has announced it voted for paying reparations to black students because of slavery that existed more than one hundred years before they were born.
> 
> The student association, which passed the resolution19-10-1, said the university should acknowledge slavery is “a debt that will never be paid,” adding that a special task force should be created by WKU to research test-optional admissions and geographically-weighted admissions. That wasn’t all; the student association asserted that all black people should be given free tuition.
> 
> One of the two co-authors of the resolution, Senator Brian Anderson, opined, “This is something that I think is more importantly about sending a clear message than it is about actually trying to strive for the institution to actually give out free tuition to everybody.”
> 
> The other author, Senator Andrea Ambam, said universities claim diversity but won’t acknowledge the negative effects of slavery and segregation on black students. Ambam argued:
> 
> If you really care about diversity, if you really care about inclusion, if you really care about making this campus safe and accessible to everybody, having the student government’s support of reparation for black students would be amazing … I have no doubt that it started up conversation already. To me, that’s the first step … The point of a resolution like this is basically to make a huge statement saying that the Student Government Association recognizes the impact that slavery has had on black people today and that changes need to be made.
> 
> Several student senators pointed out that free tuition for black students would entail others being forced to pay for it, either by increasing fees on other students or by taxes paid to the government.
> 
> Senator William Hurst: “It will disadvantage other people from getting the same education. I am not discounting that there is an obvious disadvantage to African-American students, but this resolution would discriminate against other populations.”
> 
> Carter Gross, a student at the university, openly wondered whether the SGA will consider giving free tuition to Native American students for being forced from their lands, or giving free tuition to Asian Americans for racism expressed toward them. He questioned whether “this is just virtue signaling at the expense of other students to make the SGA feel good about themselves.”
> 
> As John Hawkins has pointed out, “Even in the South, depending on which numbers you believe, somewhere between 80-95% of white Americans never owned slaves. There were also several thousand black Americans who owned slaves … why would a white northerner from a state that didn't have slaves owe "reparations" for slavery? For example, what wrong would a Republican abolitionist – who hated slavery, voted for Abe Lincoln, and fought in the Civil War – have done that would require "reparations?"


http://www.dailywire.com/news/15544...utm_content=062316-news&utm_campaign=dwbrand#

Leftists love spending other peoples money it seems.


----------



## Reaper

College students for decades know nothing except spending someone else's money. Of course the entire academia including idiot professors are socialists.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Simply Flawless

2 Ton 21 said:


> Man there are a lot of stories similar to this lately.


Women that make false rape claims should be named shamed and fucking punished because they ruin the lives of those they accuse


----------



## virus21




----------



## Stephen90

Franny's back


----------



## DOPA

:lmao this is brilliant. Kudos Simpsons!


----------



## Reaper




----------



## Oda Nobunaga

RipNTear said:


>


:lmao This is great.


----------



## Reaper

Stephen90 said:


> Franny's back


Even if it's a racial issue (which I have some reason to believe it might be), converting it into an exclusively racial issue is the best way to make sure nothing gets done. Just as BLM eventually became counter productive in the fight against police brutality --- so shall this.


----------



## virus21

L-DOPA said:


> :lmao this is brilliant. Kudos Simpsons!


Nice to know that some body in Hollywood finds that crap ridiculous


----------



## Reaper

Don't have an appropriate thread for this, but this is the funniest headline I've seen in a long ass time :kobelol

Apparently people who represent people who live on an island don't like their island to be called an island :lol


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21

Oh this is just brilliant


----------



## DOPA




----------



## Simply Flawless

> Apparently people who represent people who live on an island don't like their island to be called an island


:booklel

So what do we call an island then?


----------



## DOPA

RipNTear said:


>


:lmao I've seen this before!


----------



## DOPA




----------



## Reaper

So much cringe. Which one should I even make fun of?


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Manterruption???


----------



## FITZ

virus21 said:


>


I enjoyed the racism at the end of the second video where he said it was smart for them to recruit minorities because they're more violent, have nothing to lose, and don't care about getting arrested.

Other than that very enjoyable video.


----------



## Reaper

Hopefully westerners learn from this and put their Muslim rapists behind such contraptions as well. 

Learn from the muslims themselves who acknowledge that all of their men are rapists who cannot control their rape urges. :mj4 










#notallmuslims #butmostmuslims #rapists


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855683660745392128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855985104371535872
"But it wasn't _real _communism then. This time we'll get it right because we are _real _communists"


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855964904674570240


----------



## 777

Lol, I don't think they know what actual neo-nazis are. Not a fight they're going to win.


----------



## Miss Sally

Basically she wants money, she outright lies and says she was bleeding etc after being hit. Not true.

Lies and tries to imply she and other Antifa were there to peacefully protest. Not true, she tweeted how she was going to get 100 Nazi scalps, she wasn't there for protesting.

Says she's all messed up but that isn't true. She was punched in the forehead, had she been punched on her nose she'd have swollen eyes and it would be blatantly obvious she was struck there.

Antifa is the cringest bunch of losers around. Clad in black, wearing masks and claiming it's for their protection while they doxx people and make them lose their jobs.

Their colors are black/red/white, Nazi colors you dimwits!

They start riots and fights everywhere they go and when they get their asses kicked they cry foul.


----------



## 3MB4Life

If most of these people got into a physical altercation with a genuine neo-nazi, they'd wind up being curbstomped into a seizure.

Also, nazi's don't go to free speech rallies. They hate free speech. It's a pretty major part of their ideology.


----------



## Reaper

3MB4Life said:


> If most of these people got into a physical altercation with a genuine neo-nazi, they'd wind up being curbstomped into a seizure.
> 
> Also, nazi's don't go to free speech rallies. They hate free speech. It's a pretty major part of their ideology.


The largest group of Neo-Nazis in America is spread across 32 states. Their total membership is less than 400 people :lol 

They've been completely neutralized.


----------



## 3MB4Life

RipNTear said:


> The largest group of Neo-Nazis in America is spread across 32 states. Their total membership is less than 400 people :lol
> 
> They've been completely neutralized.


There's neo-nazi forums online where there are more people who identify with the ideology, they just choose to not be official members of anything. As far as I understand the situation in the US, legitimate neo-nazis either speak about the ideology solely on forums or are members of other far-right groups. It doesn't mean they're not there, they just aren't open about it.

There still isn't a lot of them but I think official numbers understate how many there really are.


----------



## 777

RipNTear said:


> The largest group of Neo-Nazis in America is spread across 32 states. Their total membership is less than 400 people :lol
> 
> They've been completely neutralized.


Which is exactly why these morons feel safe in their stance...straight up tilting at windmills.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Reaper

3MB4Life said:


> There's neo-nazi forums online where there are more people who identify with the ideology, they just choose to not be official members of anything. As far as I understand the situation in the US, legitimate neo-nazis either speak about the ideology solely on forums or are members of other far-right groups. It doesn't mean they're not there, they just aren't open about it.
> 
> There still isn't a lot of them but I think official numbers understate how many there really are.


They really don't. In order to pose a threat to society you have to be organized. Random people sharing some similar views without being part of an organized group without a shared set of leaders defining objectives don't a threat make. 

Their numbers aren't understated. Their threat to society is overstated.


----------



## virus21




----------



## 3MB4Life

RipNTear said:


> They really don't. In order to pose a threat to society you have to be organized. Random people sharing some similar views don't a threat make.
> 
> Their numbers aren't understated. Their threat to society is overstated.


Oh, Nazi's definitely aren't a threat to society, certainly not as a whole. But if neo-nazis in the States are anything like the few I've encountered in the UK, they'd beat the shit out these morons from Antifa pretty fucking easily.


----------



## Reaper

3MB4Life said:


> Oh, Nazi's definitely aren't a threat to society, certainly not as a whole. But if neo-nazis in the States are anything like the few I've encountered in the UK, they'd beat the shit out these morons from Antifa pretty fucking easily.


They're really not. Skinheads in the UK are very different from the ones here.


----------



## Sensei Utero

On the skinhead talk, I remember I shaved my head entirely (I do that if there's ever a random 'heat wave' here that may last for a while - this place is so used to grey skies and cold weather, so I'm not used to sun or heat at all ha - even at 15 degrees or something I sweat!). Alongside that, I kinda dress in a way that shows off that I like music ha. Anyway, when I walked into a supermarket here with my mum, a lot of older people look absolutely frightened of me and gave me a lot of looks. That happened anywhere I went if I was ever out of the house.

Just thought I'd add that in! I'd say it'd maybe be a lot less of a staring thing in places like England, USA, and such etc.


----------



## Reaper

GOAT Hogan said:


> On the skinhead talk, I remember I shaved my head entirely (I do that if there's ever a random 'heat wave' here that may last for a while - this place is so used to grey skies and cold weather, so I'm not used to sun or heat at all ha - even at 15 degrees or something I sweat!). Alongside that, I kinda dress in a way that shows off that I like music ha. Anyway, when I walked into a supermarket here with my mum, a lot of older people look absolutely frightened of me and gave me a lot of looks. That happened anywhere I went if I was ever out of the house.
> 
> Just thought I'd add that in! I'd say it'd maybe be a lot less of a staring thing in places like England, USA, and such etc.


Yeah, a shaved head by itself doesn't mean skin head / neo nazi at all. Most modern neo-nazis don't even shave their heads. They're literally in-bred morons with little to do with normal society and are raised in deep, deep inner rural areas mostly. They're so far removed from regular society that they probably don't even have the means to reach a big city let alone create havoc :lol


----------



## Oxidamus

:hmm:
I feel this is fairly accurate apart from the huge percentage of progressiveness. So many questions regarding tradition and progress are like "I agree... BUT". ie our world can be better with automation BUT people have to accept not everyone can or needs to work and thus we need ways to allow people to live an acceptable life without working. Or make alternatives.

(Unsurprisingly) closeish to authoritarian. :side:


----------



## Reaper

Some of the questions designed to measure the societal axis were absolutely retarded. 

One of the questions put "reason" vs "culture" on opposite sides :lmao

I came out as expected: Libertarian Capitalist 

My societal axis was mostly me trolling so I had something like 77% opposite of progressive (whatever that was). I probably would have tested balanced if I had taken it seriously.


----------



## TripleG

DELETE POST: 

Wrong thread


----------



## Vic Capri

>


Wow, he tried to kill that guy and of course, Berkeley PD does nothing about it.

- Vic


----------



## CamillePunk

@AryaDark @L-DOPA @RipNTear @DesolationRow @Catalanotto aka Shoe0nHead IRL 

Shoe0nHead finally back with another video. :mark:


----------



## DOPA

Was already way ahead of you on that one @CamillePunk (check thread  ) but great video nonetheless .


----------



## TripleG

Women don't talk as much at work? 

OK, I can't speak for every single office in the country, but in my workplace, I'm one of the quiet ones and the women dominate most of the conversations.


----------



## Neuron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856323621173825536
What the hell is this?


----------



## Reaper

Neuron said:


> What the hell is this?


This is where the democrats are headed. Bill is one of their shills. Not surprised. He was peddling Bernie's nonsense throughout 2016 - quite literally repeating everything Bernie did on his campaign trail. 

Nye = face of the "bad science" of extreme left wing politics.


----------



## Buttermaker

Mother fucker. Why was Bill Nye involved with that garbage?

Edit: Above guy answered my question


----------



## Reaper

Buttermaker said:


> Mother fucker. Why was Bill Nye involved with that garbage?
> 
> Edit: Above guy answered my question


Nye is just a failed mechanical engineer who had a successful children's show peddling grade school level "science" (which was literally experiments that anyone can perform if they have access to a children's science book) and that fake moniker of "science guy" somehow elevated him to the status of "scientist" for lefties. It's one of the strangest things I've ever seen tbh.

It's like taking a guy who can't even fix a toilet and making him the spokesperson of the cumulative knowledge of all human science.


----------



## TripleG

(watches that Billy Nye clip) 

I got nothing.


----------



## Chrome

That ain't the Bill Nye I grew up watching. :mj2


----------



## Oxidamus

Star Wars: No Hope :hogan


----------



## virus21




----------



## Neuron

RipNTear said:


> This is where the democrats are headed. Bill is one of their shills. Not surprised. He was peddling Bernie's nonsense throughout 2016 - quite literally repeating everything Bernie did on his campaign trail.


I've known about pop left Neil Tyson fedora science™ for years. I was just in a bit of shock that a children's entertainer is putting out this garbage.



RipNTear said:


> Nye = face of the "bad science" of extreme left wing politics.


These are their foot soldiers. Very grim.


----------



## Reaper

Neuron said:


> These are their foot soldiers. Very grim.


Yeah, I was very much into the whole cheering on the science community thing myself a couple of years ago and then the scientists I used to follow and enjoy started getting into politics and it got worse with the whole "I'm with her" bullshit. 

Now if you're "marching for science", you've clearly missed the point of science and are nothing but a partisan hack.

Some of the scenes from the march were just sad :kobelol


----------



## virus21

Oxi X.O. said:


> Star Wars: No Hope :hogan


----------



## Reaper

@DesolationRow; @CamillePunk; @Miss Sally


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856258259593854976
Color me surprised :eyeroll

Edit: Seems like old news actually.


----------



## virus21

> Home Culture Wars
> By Ian Miles Cheong | 11:29 am, April 23, 2017
> 
> READ MOREHUFFINGTON POST
> Earlier this week, the gullible Huffington Post published, defended, and later retracted an article in its South African edition, calling for white men to lose the right to vote. The post was revealed to be a Sokal Affair-like hoax, written with the intention of outing the publication’s political bias. HuffPost South Africa reporters wasted no time in uncovering the author of the piece and confronted him at his place of work, and he was forced to resign.
> 
> 
> Verashni Pillay
> And now Huffington Post SA editor-in-chief Verashni Pillay resigned this weekend following an investigation into the controversial article and a severe ruling by South Africa’s press ombudsman.
> 
> The CEO of Media24, which operates HuffPost in South Africa, issued a statement calling the article’s publication “hugely damaging” to their reputation.
> 
> “Responsible journalism is at the heart of what we do; it’s the currency we trade in,” said Media24 CEO Esmaré Weideman. “In an era of fake news, I know only too well that our editors spend an inordinate amount of time checking the veracity of information before they publish. When our systems fail, we’re not just alarmed; we’re outraged. This is a sad day for journalism.”
> 
> Andreij Horn, the head of News24.com, announced that they were accepting Pillay’s resignation and announced that the company will be making changes to editorial management to “address the internal issues that made the situation possible in the first place, and the impact it had on society at large, the company, and its staff.”
> 
> South African press ombudsman Johan Retief found that the controversial blog post was both discriminatory and constituted hate speech.
> 
> “Let me be short and sweet: If disenfranchisement of anybody (whether white males or black females for that matter) is not discriminatory‚ the meaning of discrimination should be redefined‚” wrote Retief in the 14-page finding. “Moreover, the reasons given for such a malicious suggestion certainly were denigratory.”
> 
> “I do not believe that this statement needs any further justification,” he added. “I do not believe for one moment that such discriminatory and denigratory opinions can be described as being in the public interest – especially given this country’s history of its struggle for liberation. To disenfranchise a section of the population once again would indeed represent a huge step backwards – one that may have some serious unforeseen consequences.”
> 
> The ombudsman said that the article’s contents breached a section of the press code, which forbids the publication of material that is “inflammatory, discriminatory, and targeting a specific group of people.”
> 
> 
> Side by side: “Shelley Garland and Marius Roodt
> Retief rebuked the publication for not verifying the article’s true author, who was actually 37-year-old Marius Roodt, who wrote under the pseudonym of feminist and student activist “Shelley Garland”.
> 
> The ombudsman also lambasted Pillay for her role in publishing the piece, and her subsequent defense of the article, in which she called the article’s discriminatory arguments “pretty standard for feminist theory.” Pillay later pulled the piece not because she disagreed with its content, but because doubts arose over the identity of its author.
> 
> “Let me be painfully clear about this: If it is Pillay’s belief that the gist of Garland’s article is correct, she is free to believe that and pursue her view – but then she must know that this is not possible within the confines of the code,” declared the ombudsman.


https://heatst.com/culture-wars/huffington-post-editor-resigns-in-shame-over-hoax-article-that-said-white-men-shouldnt-get-to-vote/



> Home Culture Wars
> By William Hicks | 4:56 pm, April 21, 2017
> 
> READ MORECAMPUS SEXUAL ASSAULTCOLUMBIA
> The trustees of Columbia University wrote a $2.5 million check to faculty to figure out just what’s going on with their students sex lives.
> 
> The study aims to find out the “the individual, interpersonal, and structural (cultural, community, and institutional) factors that shape sexual health and sexual violence for undergraduates,” according to their website.
> 
> 
> Emma Sulkowicz aka “Mattress Girl”
> The project began in 2015 following the Emma Sulkowitz “Mattress Girl” rape scandal. Although the man she accused of raping her was found innocent by the school, the ordeal brought plenty of bad press and made Columbia the epicenter of the campus sexual assault discourse.
> 
> The project is being led by Shamus Khan, a sociology professor at Columbia.
> 
> At a talk on Wednesday he explained the study is conducted by “interviewing 150 students about how they have sex, doing a random population survey of the student body, designing an app and having students check in every day about their mood, socialization, sexual practices.”
> 
> Khan also has to hang around college bars and observe students hooking up.
> 
> “My life over the past two years has been thinking about college students and sex, and it’s both really boring and really disturbing in sort of twin ways,” he said.
> 
> The results of the study will be out soon and are expected to produce 26 different papers.


https://heatst.com/culture-wars/columbia-u-spent-2-5-million-to-research-student-sex-lives-after-mattress-girl-scandal/


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856586024767545344
:kobelol

And this is why freedom of speech has to be univeralised 

:lmao


----------



## TripleG

Oxi X.O. said:


> Star Wars: No Hope :hogan


Uh oh...I own that book. (haven't read it yet) 

And uh-oh, I am going to be reviewing it as part of my video series of Star Wars reviews. 

Do I even want to open that can of worms?


----------



## Reaper

[emoji38]


----------



## virus21




----------



## deepelemblues

i feel like a big part of the academic obsession with student sex lives is a bunch of perverted old men and women obsessed with the 60s who really just really really want as many juicy details about the hanky panky the hawt young students are getting into as they can get


----------



## 2 Ton 21

RipNTear said:


> [emoji38]


----------



## DesolationRow

:lmao at those videos, @CamillePunk and @RipNTear! :lol
@AryaDark @Miss Sally @virus21 @Beatles123 @2 Ton 21


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856450366015254528


----------



## Stinger Fan

RipNTear said:


> This is where the democrats are headed. Bill is one of their shills. Not surprised. He was peddling Bernie's nonsense throughout 2016 - quite literally repeating everything Bernie did on his campaign trail.
> 
> Nye = face of the "bad science" of extreme left wing politics.


Bill Nye the Fascist guy. Wants to jail anyone who is skeptical of climate change...part of me thinks its all science in general


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

Neuron said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856323621173825536
> What the hell is this?


Please tell me that was satirical.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Didn't watch Bill Nye back in the 90s. Was his old show like this?






I may have misunderstood the point of this video. I just fucked a pint of Cherry Garcia and I think I have frostbite.


----------



## skypod

I'm not sure what Bill Nye's purpose is these days but sexuality can't be measured by taking a blood sample or anything official so it stands on the side of science that it is a spectrum anyway. It would be just as restricting to push the complete opposite opinion on the public.


----------



## Yeah1993

I manterrupted the Bill Nye/Rachel Bloom thing with the pause button b/c I couldn't finish it.


----------



## Reaper

skypod said:


> I'm not sure what Bill Nye's purpose is these days but sexuality can't be measured by taking a blood sample or anything official so it stands on the side of science that it is a spectrum anyway. It would be just as restricting to push the complete opposite opinion on the public.


Bill Nye is popular amongst people who simply didn't learn any science beyond the 9th grade level - and unfortunately in our world that's at least 70-90% of the entire population.

Him (a partisan politician), Sagan (a career doomsday alarmist) and Tyson (more "cool" than actual knowledge) have done as much damage to "science" as Andrew Wakefield with their politically motivated nonsense.

I would love to toss Dawkins in there as well, but at least before he went absolutely senile and turned into a raving lunatic he did make some decent contributions.


----------



## Neuron

> North Korea Proves Your White Male Privilege Is Not Universal
> 
> “That’s what the hell he gets. Good for him!” My mother had uttered those words in her typical matter-of-fact tone one morning as she watched the news. “He” was Michael Fay, an 18-year-old from Ohio who had confessed to vandalizing cars in Singapore, and was subsequently sentence to six lashes from a rattan cane. I was in sixth grade and all I could imagine was how horrible the pain would be. My mother was unmoved at the thought, remarking, “He earned that.”
> 
> I thought about my mother’s words a few days ago while watching video of 21-year-old Otto Warmbier, another man from Ohio who last week was convicted of subversion for stealing a propaganda banner in North Korea, and sentenced to 15 years hard labor. Just as in Fay’s case, I was shocked by the severity of the punishment. I’ve tried to imagine spending a decade and a half performing what the North Korean state deems hard labor and I can’t. But I’m not 11 anymore, and now, my mother’s callous reaction to Micahel Fay’s sentence is my reaction to another young white man who went to an Asian country and violated their laws, and learned that the shield his cis white male identity provides here in America is not teflon abroad.


A really dumb "prank" translated to ****** on a power trip by a "goofy revolutionary" writer from Huffpo.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/la-sha/on-the-revocation-of-whit_b_9531122.html


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856709454884155392


----------



## 2 Ton 21

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/21/public-editor/friday-mailbag-a-patriots-photo-lets-trump-score-a-point.html?_r=0



> *One reader wrote in this week to ask why The Times, in a story on a Michigan doctor who is accused of performing female genital mutilation on two 7-year-old girls referred to the practice as “genital cutting.”*
> 
> We asked Celia Dugger, the editor of Health and Science, to explain the reasoning behind the decision.
> 
> I began writing about this back in 1996 when I was an immigration reporter on the Metro desk covering the asylum case of Fauziya Kassindja. I decided in the course of reporting that case — especially after a reporting trip to Togo, her home country, and the Ivory Coast — to call it genital cutting rather than mutilation. I never minced words in describing exactly what form of cutting was involved, and there are many gradations of severity, and the terrible damage it did, and stayed away from the euphemistic circumcision, but chose to use the less culturally loaded term, genital cutting. There’s a gulf between the Western (and some African) advocates who campaign against the practice and the people who follow the rite, and I felt the language used widened that chasm.


God forbid you offend people that mutilate little girls.


----------



## skypod

RipNTear said:


> Bill Nye is popular amongst people who simply didn't learn any science beyond the 9th grade level - and unfortunately in our world that's at least 70-90% of the entire population.
> 
> Him (a partisan politician), Sagan (a career doomsday alarmist) and Tyson (more "cool" than actual knowledge) have done as much damage to "science" as Andrew Wakefield with their politically motivated nonsense.
> 
> I would love to toss Dawkins in there as well, but at least before he went absolutely senile and turned into a raving lunatic he did make some decent contributions.




If there's someone on the Right who's distributing cutting edge science and putting forth new information and telling us a better way to take care of our planet and not kowtowing to harmful corporate entities that destroy the earth then I'll be happy to listen to them

EDIT - This sounds like I'm doubting the existence of any. I'm not. But why is the Right not seen as science literate?


----------



## Reaper

skypod said:


> If there's someone on the Right who's distributing cutting edge science and putting forth new information and telling us a better way to take care of our planet and not kowtowing to harmful corporate entities that destroy the earth then I'll be happy to listen to them.


Science doesn't have a political leaning. Scientists aren't supposed to be on the left or the right. It's a system of ascertaining facts not lean towards a particular political policy. 

The fact that you think it does shows how badly you're brainwashed and how badly these morons of left-leaning politically motivated quackery have closed you off from real science.

http://twitchy.com/jimj-3633/2014/1...-hypothetical-aliens-to-project-his-own-smug/

Take this absolutely moronish tweet from NDT :lol


----------



## skypod

RipNTear said:


> Science doesn't have a political leaning. Scientists aren't supposed to be on the left or the right. It's a system of ascertaining facts not lean towards a particular political policy.
> 
> The fact that you think it does shows how badly you're brainwashed and how badly these morons of left-leaning politically motivated quackery have closed you off from real science.
> 
> http://twitchy.com/jimj-3633/2014/1...-hypothetical-aliens-to-project-his-own-smug/
> 
> Take this absolutely moronish tweet from NDT :lol



Well if you're a scientist and know how the world works and what's happening to the planet, are you not going to gravitate towards greener policies? Seems logical. Also I'd imagine scientists being fairly intelligent don't get wrapped up in bigotry. You're going to likely hear a lot more smut and offensiveness on a building site than in a science lab. This all sorts of adds up. 

You're saying science is fact but do the Right not push Biblical history in school? Surely religion shouldn't have anything to do with politics either? A complete denial of science is why you create more hardcore left scientists pushing the binary gender stuff. For every cause there's a reaction. 

Eh that tweet wasn't of importance, it was pretty flippant, and the overreaction (I thought that was exclusive to hardcore lefties? :hmmm ) was akin to people overreacting about Chris Pratt's supposed blue collar comments that were somehow racist to people. Again, people on both sides are exactly the same. Everyone overreacts and everyone's a hypocrite. The sooner people accept this the better.

Just find it pretty damaging that you can have a scientist pushing forth some amazing revolutionary idea and people will just discredit them and we'll never change. Really have no fucking hope for humanity at this point.


----------



## Reaper

skypod said:


> Well if you're a scientist and know how the world works and what's happening to the planet, are you not going to gravitate towards greener policies? Seems logical. Also I'd imagine scientists being fairly intelligent don't get wrapped up in bigotry. You're going to likely hear a lot more smut and offensiveness on a building site than in a science lab. This all sorts of adds up.


Or perhaps you have a certain political lean and that interferes with your ability to be objective. There is no agreement in hardcore science with regards to the populist position on anthropomorphic climate change. Scientists that have no political leaning tend to have a much more skeptical/objective stance on the issue. 

Nye, Sagan, Tyson are celebritry scientists with no credible background in climate science. They are relayers of information. The word "scientist" carries with it the fallacy of authority which disarms people like you from being skeptical of their claims and a failure to question where those claims come from. 



> You're saying science is fact but do the Right not push Biblical history in school? Surely religion shouldn't have anything to do with politics either? A complete denial of science is why you create more hardcore left scientists pushing the binary gender stuff. For every cause there's a reaction.


Oh jeez. This is such a mess of a comment. Would you clarify more because you seem to be all over the place. 



> Eh that tweet wasn't of importance, it was pretty flippant, and the overreaction (I thought that was exclusive to hardcore lefties? :hmmm ) was akin to people overreacting about Chris Pratt's supposed blue collar comments that were somehow racist to people. Again, people on both sides are exactly the same. Everyone overreacts and everyone's a hypocrite. The sooner people accept this the better.


There's plenty others. Tyson is middle level expert in his own field (as suggested by his colleagues), but outside of it, he's Jaden Smith level stupid. I tried following him on twitter and facebook for a while and had to unfollow him because I felt like I was following an 11 year old schoolgirl's personal diary - and not a "scientist". 



> Just find it pretty damaging that you can have a scientist pushing forth some amazing revolutionary idea and people will just discredit them and we'll never change. Really have no fucking hope for humanity at this point.


What amazing revolutionary ideas have NDT, Nye and Sagan put forth?


----------



## Reaper

http://www.ifop.com/media/poll/3737-1-study_file.pdf

Study suggests that people on the far left are literally more likely to be cucks than Right-wingers who are more likely to be sexually dominant (Into BDSM). 

I've been saying it all along. Now I have "science" to back me up. Those who refute my science are science deniers :draper2 


> The propensity for people on the far left to engage in partner swapping and group sex may be down to their belief that property is theft, and populist-right wingers enjoy kinky sex because their willingness to reject feminism and social norms in politics also extends to the bedroom, a new study claims.
> 
> The propensity for people on the far left to engage in partner swapping and group sex may be down to their belief that property is theft, and populist-right wingers enjoy kinky sex because their willingness to reject feminism and social norms in politics also extends to the bedroom, a new study claims.
> 
> Commissioned by “libertine social network” Wyylde, the study of 4,000 French individuals found that people on the far left are much more likely than the average Frenchman to share partners and have group sex, while Front National voters are more inclined towards sexual domination, spanking, and practices polling company IFOP says are derived from “porn culture”.
> 
> “It is in the electorates of the ‘protest candidates’ that one finds a greater proportion of people who engage in more obscure and transgressive sexual acts,” commented IFOP.
> 
> “[It is] as if their rejection of ‘the system’ is linked with a greater ability to overcome society’s prevailing standards of sexuality,” the polling company added.
> 
> People situated “to the left of the [traditional] left” on the political compass are “distinguished in particular by their experimentation in practices of a libertine nature,” the study said.
> 
> *“Having a threesome” and partner-swapping are examples given in the commentary, which highlights that the proportion of swingers amongst far left voters (23 per cent) is more than double the average in France (nine per cent).
> *
> Other sexual activities favoured by the far left, according to the research, are “encounters which lack any emotional dimension — such as one night stands”, and types of ‘polyamorous’ relationships in which participants each have multiple sexual partners.
> 
> *The tendency amongst left wing extremists to swap and exchange their sexual partners could be driven by their “Proudhonian concept of property issues”, suggested IFOP, referring to Pierre-Joseph Proudhon, the anarchist theorist most famous for asserting that “property is theft”.
> *
> On the populist right, the research found that respondents backing Front National candidate Marine Le Pen are more likely to engage in practices IFOP says are related to “porn culture”.
> 
> “Contrary to popular belief, voters on the extreme right are not sexually conservative in reality”, the study states, noting: “Le Pen voters are generally some of the most likely to engage in transgressive practices.
> 
> “The research shows that Front National sympathisers are distinguished by greater experimentation with ‘hard’ behaviours derived from pornography such as spanking, facial ejaculation, and ‘penis slapping’.
> 
> “Le Pen voters are generally less influenced by feminist culture,” IFOP suggested. Its research found that 23 per cent of Front National voters reported having received a slap from a partner’s penis, compared to the national average amongst women in France of 13 per cent.


:kobelol


----------



## skypod

RipNTear said:


> Or perhaps you have a certain political lean and that interferes with your ability to be objective. There is no agreement in hardcore science with regards to the populist position on anthropomorphic climate change. Scientists that have no political leaning tend to have a much more skeptical/objective stance on the issue.
> 
> Nye, Sagan, Tyson are celebritry scientists with no credible background in climate science. They are relayers of information. The word "scientist" carries with it the fallacy of authority which disarms people like you from being skeptical of their claims and a failure to question where those claims come from.







Eh I always feel better taking the consensus from studies and not from politicians that have corporations (who stand to lose a lot of money in a global warming panic) hands in their pockets.

I think it's a conversation to be had, but just know that you share your opinion with a lot of corrupt people, even if you're not coming from the same place. Same with any pro-gun argument, you can have your reasons of being pro-gun but you share the views of people who stand to make a lot of money out of paranoia.



> Oh jeez. This is such a mess of a comment. Would you clarify more because you seem to be all over the place.


You're issue is science being pushed on the left, but you seem to have no issue of the Right denying science? How can the Left coming out with crazy wacky scientific ideas be more damaging than the Right's complete denial of facts? 




> There's plenty others. Tyson is middle level expert in his own field (as suggested by his colleagues), but outside of it, he's Jaden Smith level stupid. I tried following him on twitter and facebook for a while and had to unfollow him because I felt like I was following an 11 year old schoolgirl's personal diary - and not a "scientist".



I agree that we should expect more of TV scientists and US Presidents on twitter.


----------



## Reaper

skypod said:


> Eh I always feel better taking the consensus from studies and not from politicians that have corporations (who stand to lose a lot of money in a global warming panic) hands in their pockets.


Ooh. The 97% claim ... That's been debunked and debunked thoroughly a while ago. It's essentially a myth now propagated by politicians. 



> I think it's a conversation to be had, but just know that you share your opinion with a lot of corrupt people, even if you're not coming from the same place. Same with any pro-gun argument, you can have your reasons of being pro-gun but you share the views of people who stand to make a lot of money out of paranoia.


Shaming tactic. I also believe (in much the same way) that there is a legitimate argument to be made about preserving the diversity found within caucasoids (as regressive genes and intermixing will eventually lead to the phasing out of things like blonde hair, blue eyes etc). I'm obviously not against interracial relationships (my own wife is white and I'm brown), but does my sharing part of a view with the KKK make me a racist? Obviously not. People with extreme ideologies and those with slightly tempered versions of those ideologies have nothing to do with each other because of nuance. You've basically argued against yourself. 

Having a position doesn't make it wrong just because bad people have the same ideology. 



> You're issue is science being pushed on the left, but you seem to have no issue of the Right denying science? How can the Left coming out with crazy wacky scientific ideas be more damaging than the Right's complete denial of facts?


Why are you assuming that I don't have an issue with rightwing science deniers? Where have I said that? My point has been that science is about facts. It has nothing to do with politics. Anyone (right or left) that politicizes it and uses it to push policy however has taken science away from the realm of objectivity. 



> I agree that we should expect more of TV scientists and US Presidents on twitter.


So you agree that Nye, Sagan and Tyson are fucking quacks?


----------



## Stinger Fan

skypod said:


> You're saying science is fact but do the Right not push Biblical history in school? Surely religion shouldn't have anything to do with politics either? A complete denial of science is why you create more hardcore left scientists pushing the binary gender stuff. For every cause there's a reaction.


No, no they don't. This is what the left wants you to believe so you join them, much like "you're racist , sexist, islamaphobic, transphobic etc etc" if you're a conservative in any way, just so they can shame you to join their team. They paint a picture that right wingers are "bible thumpers" who are protesting on removing science from schools on a near daily basis and that only religious texts should be taught. I went to catholic schools my entire life and science was always important and had a plethora of different science fields that were taught, chemistry, biology , physics etc . Dinosaurs, evolution , big bang etc all were taught in a serious manner and religion wasn't taught over science. But I suppose I got lucky some how? The fact is you can't claim to be the team of science then completely ignore it so you can play identity politics. They're being serious about "binary gender stuff", it isn't to take potshots at religious people and thats why they're so hypocritical. They even treat people who are skeptical when it comes to science and treat them as heretics who should be burned at the stake, just like they accuse religious people of doing. It isn't mockery, its hypocrisy 

And by you , I don't mean you specifically but leftists.



skypod said:


> Eh I always feel better taking the consensus from studies and not from politicians that have corporations (who stand to lose a lot of money in a global warming panic) hands in their pockets.
> 
> I think it's a conversation to be had, but just know that you share your opinion with a lot of corrupt people, even if you're not coming from the same place. Same with any pro-gun argument, you can have your reasons of being pro-gun but you share the views of people who stand to make a lot of money out of paranoia.


The 97% is a made up number to get people to blindly believe 

http://climatechangedispatch.com/97-articles-refuting-the-97-consensus/





^Judith Curry, an actual climatelogist claims that the cause for climate change is too difficult to know. If that's the case, why isn't she being interviewed more often to discuss that? Why is stuff like this, basically suppressed ?

http://news.wisc.edu/from-rocks-in-colorado-evidence-of-a-chaotic-solar-system/
^Recent study from University of Madison Wisconsin that shows evidence that the chaotic solar system would be effecting climate change. Now you tell me, why isn't that being talked about? Is it because you can't exactly put money into it to fix it? Being a skeptic(not a denier) is what science is built on but you're treated as this horrible human being if you are.


----------



## Jay Valero

virus21 said:


> https://www.campusreform.org/?ID=9047


----------



## Reaper

.


----------



## stevefox1200

http://www.cnn.com/2017/04/24/opinions/ann-coulter-berkeley-free-speech-randazza-opinion/index.html

TLDR: Ann Coulter had a speaking event shut down at Berkly due to a riot and the "riot to stop a speaker" has gotten so bad that even Bill Maher and Bernie Sanders are telling people to knock this shit off and saying it makes them look stupid. Bernie even said it implies that you are too dumb to debate her openly 

Its preservation, no one wants their events to turn into brawls


----------



## DesolationRow

Neuron said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856323621173825536
> What the hell is this?


Finally relented and watched this.

We are reaching levels of cultural degeneracy that should not even be possible.


----------



## deepelemblues

The irony of using a woman with big tits creating the illusion that she is attainable for beta males to draw interest to your retarded progressive video :heyman6


----------



## virus21




----------



## Reaper

DesolationRow said:


> Finally relented and watched this.
> 
> We are reaching levels of cultural degeneracy that should not even be possible.


It gets even worse ... if that was possible






This is probably _*the *_most retarded thing I've ever seen ... And I've seen a lot.


----------



## virus21

And this is what has been reaped









And while it is Breibart, don't you think it may be true



> Commissioned by “libertine social network” Wyylde, the study of 4,000 French individuals found that people on the far left are much more likely than the average Frenchman to share partners and have group sex, while Front National voters are more inclined towards sexual domination, spanking, and practices polling company IFOP says are derived from “porn culture”.
> 
> “It is in the electorates of the ‘protest candidates’ that one finds a greater proportion of people who engage in more obscure and transgressive sexual acts,” commented IFOP.
> 
> “[It is] as if their rejection of ‘the system’ is linked with a greater ability to overcome society’s prevailing standards of sexuality,” the polling company added.
> 
> People situated “to the left of the [traditional] left” on the political compass are “distinguished in particular by their experimentation in practices of a libertine nature,” the study said.
> 
> “Having a threesome” and partner-swapping are examples given in the commentary, which highlights that the proportion of swingers amongst far left voters (23 per cent) is more than double the average in France (nine per cent).
> 
> Other sexual activities favoured by the far left, according to the research, are “encounters which lack any emotional dimension — such as one night stands”, and types of ‘polyamorous’ relationships in which participants each have multiple sexual partners.
> 
> The tendency amongst left wing extremists to swap and exchange their sexual partners could be driven by their “Proudhonian concept of property issues”, suggested IFOP, referring to Pierre-Joseph Proudhon, the anarchist theorist most famous for asserting that “property is theft”.
> 
> On the populist right, the research found that respondents backing Front National candidate Marine Le Pen are more likely to engage in practices IFOP says are related to “porn culture”.
> 
> “Contrary to popular belief, voters on the extreme right are not sexually conservative in reality”, the study states, noting: “Le Pen voters are generally some of the most likely to engage in transgressive practices.
> 
> “The research shows that Front National sympathisers are distinguished by greater experimentation with ‘hard’ behaviours derived from pornography such as spanking, facial ejaculation, and ‘penis slapping’.
> 
> “Le Pen voters are generally less influenced by feminist culture,” IFOP suggested. Its research found that 23 per cent of Front National voters reported having received a slap from a partner’s penis, compared to the national average amongst women in France of 13 per cent.


http://www.breitbart.com/london/2017/04/25/study-far-left-right-likely-extreme-sex/


----------



## Goku

been out of the loop for a bit (got tired of all the winning tbh :trump) but just had to show up to :hazard2 at bill nye.


----------



## MrMister

it was an assault on music nothing more



edit: ok it was murder you're right.


edit2: LMFAO THE ICE CREAM BIT


----------



## Yeah1993

The chocolate being a stereotypical black even starting w/ a "DAYUM!" :done

Orgy/three-way being "Neapolitan" was funny though.


Comment from the uploader:



> >"Nobody wants just one flavor of ice cream."
> >"I do."
> >vanilla then proceeds to have his mind changed for him and joins the indiscriminate ice cream orgy
> 
> I guess conversion therepy's alright when it aligns with your politics.﻿


----------



## Miss Sally

This is an hour long video but goes into detail about BAMN and one of it's crazy and violent leaders named Yvette Felarca, she's violently attacked people, stirred up violence and caused mayhem yet still has a job and hasn't been arrested.

BAMN is a cult like organization that influences children and teens to act as militants for their protests. Felarca is a Teacher and has taken young students to protest and has been feeding her children biased information. She's a dangerous person yet it seems very little is ever done about BAMN or Felarca and other members do to BAMN's tentacle like reach.

There is testimonials from ex-members who talk about the group and it's not surprising that the very people who are at the top of BAMN are all people of wealth who then target students, poor people and minorities for their agendas.

It's really worth a watch and if this is going then I feel sorry for some of these Antifa types as they're brainwashed into violence by Teachers and people who should be encouraging free speech.


----------



## DesolationRow

RipNTear said:


> It gets even worse ... if that was possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is probably _*the *_most retarded thing I've ever seen ... And I've seen a lot.


That was... bad... :garrett :done :lol Thanks for sharing.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856923262919614464

http://news.nationalpost.com/news/c...tencing-black-offenders-canadian-judges-urged



> Consider impact of systemic racism before sentencing black offenders, Canadian judges urged






> New Jersey school considers "anti-white history month" of teaching for new curriculum


----------



## Reaper

There are 13 more episodes of Nye's show. This was all from just the first one. 

Just think about that for a second. 

This is the future of the democratic party in America. It's not just random TV shows and one-off cuck-ish betabois running in red states.


----------



## Simply Flawless

> New Jersey school considers "anti-white history month" of teaching for new curriculum


Yeah combat racism with uh RACISM....:leo


----------



## Reaper

Even the usually progressive SJW outlet Gizmodo didn't defend Nye's bullshit (despite the fact that ironically the author herself is a peddler of the same kind of shaming rhetoric as Nye's) :lmao 

http://gizmodo.com/bill-nye-spends-most-of-his-new-netflix-show-yelling-at-1794583045



> *Bill Nye Spends Most of His New Netflix Show Yelling at the Audience*
> 
> If you’re skeptical about human-caused climate change or the safety of vaccines, would being berated in front of a live studio audience by a bombastic old man make you change your mind? Then congratulations, Bill Nye’s new Netflix show, Bill Nye Saves The World, is literally just for you!
> 
> Wait...where’d you go, bud?
> 
> I was excited when I heard that a new science show for adults was hitting Netflix, especially one starring ‘90s-kid nerd hero Bill Nye. But either the science guy’s jokes haven’t aged well or his schtick—a zany dad-figure in a lab coat stirring beakers full of colored liquids—doesn’t quite work when he’s bellowing, red-faced, about the dangers of climate change denial, alternative medicine, and the anti-vaxxer movement. While seemingly aimed at the average layman who holds some science-skeptical views, Nye’s new show delivers delivers so little information in such a patronizing tone it’s hard to imagine a toddler, let alone a sentient adult, enjoying it.
> 
> The format of the show—which blends live studio interviews, field reporting, and Nye shouting into camera on subjects ranging from artificial intelligence to GMOs—does have potential. Many of the studio guests are interesting and engaging. For instance, the first episode, which focuses on climate change and energy, features Mark Jacobson, a Stanford engineer who recently authored a paper on how we could run the entire world on renewables by mid-century. It would have been fascinating to hear Jacobson give a detailed summary of his idea for transforming the energy grid—and I’m sure he would have been happy to oblige.
> 
> Instead, we watched for an excruciating five minutes as Nye pitted Jacobson against another of his round table guests, energy and environment reporter Richard Martin, to explain at a ten-year-old level why Martin is like, totally wrong and dumb for thinking nuclear power should be part of our energy future, too. The entire exchange was apparently intended to bolster the (not exactly scientific) viewpoint Nye interjected throughout the segment, that “nobody wants nuclear power.”
> 
> This, unfortunately, is quintessential of the show—a small amount of information packaged to promote a cartoon-caricature understanding of a complex science issue, slanted to the POV of an unabashedly political science comedian.
> 
> 
> Probably the best part of Bill Nye Saves the World. Image: Netflix
> During Episode 2, which debunks alternative medicine, Nye and science communicator Cara Santa Maria repeatedly gang up on another guest, the mild-mannered filmmaker Donald Schultz, when he suggests that some non-Western medicine practices might not be entirely bogus. In a later episode focused on GMOs, correspondent Derek Muller visits a farmer’s market to interview some crunchy hippie-types about whether or not they consider genetic modification safe. Muller’s interviews are packaged into a sort of freak-show highlight reel, which Netflix viewers get to cringe at alongside the studio audience, the crowd roaring with laugher every time one of the hapless veggie-lovers says something silly.
> 
> Are you feeling pumped about science yet?!
> 
> To be fair, I haven’t watched every single episode, and most of them do seem to have one or two solid segments. Muller visiting the Jet Propulsion Laboratory to speak with astrobiologists about the search for life on Mars, or traveling to South Korea to discover how K-pop is transforming views on gender identity and sexuality, were both palatable and mildly informative. And every now and then, the show manages to be downright funny, like when wrestling champion Randy Couture is trotted on stage dressed as an indestructible tardigrade. As Gizmodo space writer Rae Paoletta put it, that “single handedly saved the [space] episode.”
> 
> Most of the entertaining bits share a common theme. The angry science man is nowhere near them.
> 
> Let me be clear. I believe climate change is real and human-caused, I believe that vaccines work, and I believe that most alternative medicine is a load of malarkey. Like Nye, I’m outraged to see anti-science beliefs promulgated at the highest levels of our government. Nye and I are on the same team—and yet I still felt like I was being talked down to throughout his show. How will the average viewer feel?
> 
> Perhaps, they’ll feel a bit like the live studio audience, laughing nervously during Nye’s tirade about how Miami’s going to be underwater if we don’t get our collective shit together, and wishing they could be anywhere else.
> 
> Correction: An earlier version of this article stated that the man dressed as a tardigrade in the space episode was Ryan Couture. As several readers have pointed out, it was Randy Couture. Gizmodo regrets the error.


Progressives simply haven't learn that they've moved on from science into absurdity - but the best way for them to hopefully realize this is by continuing to provide platforms to hacks like Nye. Hopefully this will lead them back to real science instead of quackery.


----------



## virus21

Miss Sally said:


> This is an hour long video but goes into detail about BAMN and one of it's crazy and violent leaders named Yvette Felarca, she's violently attacked people, stirred up violence and caused mayhem yet still has a job and hasn't been arrested.
> 
> BAMN is a cult like organization that influences children and teens to act as militants for their protests. Felarca is a Teacher and has taken young students to protest and has been feeding her children biased information. She's a dangerous person yet it seems very little is ever done about BAMN or Felarca and other members do to BAMN's tentacle like reach.
> 
> There is testimonials from ex-members who talk about the group and it's not surprising that the very people who are at the top of BAMN are all people of wealth who then target students, poor people and minorities for their agendas.
> 
> It's really worth a watch and if this is going then I feel sorry for some of these Antifa types as they're brainwashed into violence by Teachers and people who should be encouraging free speech.


She has a job because she used her students as thugs to make her bosses do so and she's hasn't been arrested because apparently she is friends with Berkerly's mayor.


----------



## DOPA




----------



## DOPA

Thought I'd contribute to the Bill Nye stuff. Crowder absolutely obliterates him in this video :lmao.


----------



## virus21

> Red Bull has become much more than just an energy drink company over the past two decades. The Austrian company has held the electronic music-focused Red Bull Music Academy event series annually since 1998 and has built upon this cultural platform with radio programming, an exhibition space in New York City, and an artist residency program in Detroit. Now, as artnet News points out, CEO Dietrich Mateschitz has announced an new independent venture: a right-wing news organization that is being compared to Breitbart.
> In an interview with Austrian newspaper Kleine Zeitung on April 8, Mateschitz was critical of Germany and Austria's lenient policies on refugees, rallied against "intellectual elites" and political correctness, and expressed his support for Trump. He also announced plans for his new media platform Näher an die Wahrheit, which translates to Closer to the Truth. Mateschitz described the venture as a “research platform” and said it would operate independently of Red Bull.
> In a statement to The FADER, a representative for Red Bull said, "Mr. Mateschitz gave a personal interview - published on April 8th, 2017. Our company values freedom of mind and encourages open conversation."
> Though the platform is still yet to be launched, Mateschitz's politics have raised concerns. An article published in Handelsblatt, a German business paper, wrote that the billionaire's upcoming media venture compared its proposed populist platform to Breitbart. The original interview with Mateschitz has not been widely reported on by English news outlets, but Breitbart picked up the story and reported on the interview in a post with the headline "Red Bull Boss Slams Mass Migration, Forced Multiculturalism."


https://archive.fo/YHVkl#selection-687.1-731.81


----------



## Stinger Fan

Simply Flawless said:


> Yeah combat racism with uh RACISM....:leo


"You can't be racist towards whites"


----------



## 777




----------



## deepelemblues

http://www.espn.com/blog/ombudsman/post/_/id/831/not-sticking-to-sports-the-right-move-for-espn

ESPN releases its suicide note.

As Outkick the Coverage has noted numerous times, ESPN cannot survive its massive media rights contracts with the NFL, NBA, MLB, college football and basketball, NASCAR, etc., if it is losing 10,000+ subscribers a day indefinitely.

ESPN seems hellbent on increasing that number of daily unsubscribers as much as it can. OTC has said that with the current situation ESPN will be unprofitable by 2021, ESPN's doubling down on stupid makes it more and more likely that it won't even be in business by 2021.


----------



## virus21

> I didn’t actually realize that there was a movement afoot to decriminalize knowingly infecting your partner with HIV/AIDS, but apparently, there is. I should always learn to expect the most degenerate action whenever possible. I like how this writer talks about tolerance and compassion in relation to knowingly infecting your partner with a potentially deadly disease. And yes, I realize things have gotten better on the HIV treatment front, but that doesn’t mean I want to test the shit out.
> 
> 
> Apparently, HIV is now progressive. Only bigots get upset if their partner gives it to them on purpose.
> 
> The article itself is full of cringe…
> 
> These laws aren’t “compassionate,” “caring” or “tolerant” toward people with HIV or AIDS. They’re fear-based holdovers from the days of the “gay plague,” which in many ways, the Reagan administration callously let happen by ignoring the disease and its victims for far too long…
> 
> So it’s telling that it’s a gay man from San Francisco, Sen. Scott Wiener, who is pushing the bill that would greatly reduce the penalties for transmitting HIV.
> 
> Where California now has four felony offenses on the books for people who deliberately pass along the virus, Senate Bill 239 would repeal two of them and reduce two others to a misdemeanor, just like the intentional transmission of every other infectious or communicable disease.
> 
> Today I Learned: Knowingly spreading HIV is an act of love.


http://theralphretort.com/sjw-op-ed-asks-illegal-purposefully-infect-partner-hiv-4025017/

Society is truly screwed


----------



## IDidPaige

Fact: No one knows more about big foot than big foot experts.
Fact: 98% of big foot experts agree that big foot is real.
Conclusion: Big foot is real.
Using the "consensus among experts" line of reasoning, we should also believe in big foot.

Yes, they really are that ignorant of how science and reason works.


----------



## virus21

https://vid.me/MwSr


----------



## Simply Flawless

virus21 said:


> http://theralphretort.com/sjw-op-ed-asks-illegal-purposefully-infect-partner-hiv-4025017/
> 
> Society is truly screwed


That's the most dumbest thing i've ever heard and i've heard Joey Essex interviews


----------



## DOPA

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ong-free-speech-event/?utm_term=.8cb8b4344a10



> Provocative conservative writer Milo Yiannopoulos said Wednesday that he plans to occupy the public plaza at the heart of the University of California at Berkeley and will host a week of free-speech rallies there this fall to protest the university’s recent handling of controversial speakers, including himself and conservative commentator Ann Coulter.
> 
> Yiannopoulos blamed Berkeley for forcing Coulter to scrap an appearance she was planning for Thursday at the university, and he criticized the public university for how it handled his visit to campus on Feb. 1, which also was canceled after his presence sparked massive, violent protests. He also blamed liberals for the fears of violence arising from his and Coulter’s planned speeches at Berkeley: “It’s happening because the left knows it’s losing. It’s losing the political battle and losing the free speech battle. And like a dog being kicked to death, it is lashing out.”
> 
> His plans for a “Free Speech Week” comes as activists from the far-right and far-left continue to flock to Berkeley to stage violent confrontations with each other during demonstrations on campus and in the city. It also suggests that such clashes might not ebb anytime soon; protesters said Wednesday they plan to be on Berkeley’s campus Thursday even if Coulter isn’t, and Yiannopoulos expects to draw a massive crowd when he’s there.
> 
> “I’ll bring an army if I have to. I have the money to do it,” he said in a telephone interview about his planned week of rallies. “And if the university refuses to actively help us in planning it or tries to block us, we will make it even longer, a month-long rally, not just one week.”Yiannopoulos described in detail his plans for the week of protest, which he has tentatively scheduled for September. He said he plans to hold the rallies on Sproul Plaza, the same site university officials had warned Coulter to avoid because of the wide range of security concerns there. Sproul Plaza is the site of the 1960s Free Speech Movement protests and lies at the heart of campus, completely open and difficult for police to secure if violence breaks out, officials say.
> 
> Each day of the planned protest week will be devoted to attacking one liberal group that he believes is suppressing the free speech of conservatives, Yiannopoulos said. One day will focus on feminists, another to Black Lives Matter. The final day likely will center on his beliefs about how political correctness involving the treatment of Muslims and Islam is not just threatening free speech but poses a threat to Americans in general.
> 
> A self-described troll, Yiannopoulos has drawn criticism for his provocative statements. A former Breitbart writer, the subjects of his articles appear to seek reaction from liberals especially: that feminism makes women ugly, that he would prefer it if teenagers self-harmed rather than discuss transgender issues on Tumblr, and that women would be happy only if society were to “un-invent” the birth control pill and the washing machine.
> 
> In February, just days after his appearance at Berkeley caused riots, videos surfaced showing Yiannopoulos making controversial comments about pedophilia and consent. Yiannopoulos was forced to resign from Breitbart, lost a book deal with Simon & Schuster, and his invitation to speak at the Conservative Political Action Conference was rescinded. Yiannopoulos has said that the videos were “selectively edited” to make it appear as if he was defending child abuse, and that their release was part of a “coordinated effort to discredit me.”
> 
> On Wednesday, he said he plans to invite a colorful range of characters to speak at his “Free Speech Week” at Berkeley, including conservative thinkers, porn stars, drag queens, fashion designers and comedians. He said he plans to install a permanent security team at Sproul Plaza along with a lectern and microphone, and create a tent city of continuous protest against the administration.
> 
> Yiannopoulos said he plans to hire his own security for his coming appearance at Berkeley to ensure it does not get canceled again. He said he now has a hired security guard with him at all times. When he travels to speaking events, his security detail often includes as many as four guards, including former Navy SEALs.
> 
> For Berkeley, he said, “I’ll bring a whole truckload of Blackwater contractors if that’s what it takes to occupy Sproul Plaza.”
> 
> He said he also is creating a new free speech award named after Mario Savio, the much-praised student leader of the Free Speech Movement of the 1960s. Yiannopoulos said he plans to give Coulter the inaugural award.
> 
> Daniel Savio, the son of the student leader, told the Guardian on Wednesday that he saw Yiannopoulos’s award in his father’s name as “some kind of sick joke.”
> 
> The son pointed out that while his father supported free speech, there should be limits to speech that threaten others who are vulnerable, such as the way Yiannopoulos has focused on specific transgender students in the past and mocked and harassed them. “Is freedom of speech such an important principle that we can afford to uphold it even when it means sacrificing the safety of some other folks?” Savio’s son said.


The bitch is truly coming back :mark:.


----------



## Reaper

This is what Cognitive Dissonance sounds like:

http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2017/04/26/ann-coulter-the-liberal-215077



> *Ann Coulter the Liberal
> *
> 
> Because the California National Guard couldn’t be mobilized in time, Ann Coulter had to withdraw from giving a speech at Berkeley.
> 
> If you take it seriously, that’s the import of UC Berkeley’s decision to do everything it could to keep the conservative provocateur from speaking on campus over safety concerns.
> 
> “If somebody brings weapons, there’s no way to block off the site, or to screen them,” the chancellor of the university said of Coulter’s plan to go ahead and speak at an open-air forum after the school canceled her talk scheduled for this week.
> 
> The administrator made it sound as if Coulter would have been about as safe at Berkeley as she would have been addressing a meeting of MS-13—and he might have been right.
> 
> We have entered a new, much less metaphorical phase of the campus-speech wars. We’re beyond hissing, or disinviting. We’re no longer talking about the heckler’s veto, but the masked-thugs-who-will-burn-trash-cans-and-assault-you-and-your-entourage veto.
> 
> Coulter is a rhetorical bomb-thrower, which is an entirely different thing than being a real bomb-thrower. Coulter has never tried to shout down a speaker she doesn’t like. She hasn’t thrown rocks at cops. She isn’t an arsonist. She offers up provocations that she gamely defends in almost any setting with arguments that people are free to accept, or reject, or attempt to correct.
> 
> In other words, in the Berkeley context, she’s the liberal. She believes in the efficacy of reason and in the free exchanges of ideas. Her enemies do not.
> 
> Indeed, the budding fascism that progressives feared in the Trump years is upon us, although not in the form they expected. It is represented by the black-clad shock troops of the “anti-fa” movement who are violent, intolerant and easily could be mistaken for the street fighters of the extreme right in 1930s Europe. That they call themselves anti-fa speaks to a colossal lack of self-awareness.
> 
> It is incumbent on all responsible progressives to reject this movement, and — just as important — the broader effort to suppress controversial speech. This is why Howard Dean’s comments about hate speech not being protected by the First Amendment were so alarming. In Dean’s defense, he had no idea what he was talking about, but he was effectively making himself the respectable voice of the rock throwers.
> 
> After his tweet about hate speech got pushback, Dean tried to throw up a couple of Supreme Court decisions supporting his contention and came up empty. As Eugene Volokh of UCLA law school explained, the court has defined nonprotected “fighting words” narrowly as insults directed at a specific person. Having unwelcome opinions on immigration, or a whole host of other issues, doesn’t remotely qualify.
> 
> The upshot of Dean’s view was that “Berkeley is within its rights to make the decision that it puts their campus in danger if they have her there.” This justification, advanced by the school itself, is profoundly wrongheaded.
> 
> It is an inherently discriminatory standard, since the Berkeley College Republicans aren’t given to smashing windows and throwing things when an extreme lefty shows up on campus, which is a near-daily occurrence.
> 
> It would deny Coulter something she has a right to do (speak her mind on the campus of a public university) in reaction to agitators doing things they don’t have a right to do (destroy property, among other acts of mayhem).
> 
> It would suppress an intellectual threat, i.e., a dissenting viewpoint, and reward a physical threat.
> 
> This is perverse. As it happens, one of the more stalwartly liberal voices in the Democratic Party is the socialist who isn’t formally part of the Democratic Party, Bernie Sanders. He rebuked the movement to shut down Coulter as “a sign of intellectual weakness.” Perhaps Sanders is simply old enough to recall the 1960s’ arguments for free speech advanced by a different generation of UC Berkeley protesters. It is welcome, nonetheless.
> 
> For now there is a consensus in favor of free speech in the country that is especially entrenched in the judiciary. The anti-fa and other agitators aren’t going to change that anytime soon. But they could effectively make it too burdensome for certain speakers to show up on campus, and over time more Democrats like Dean could rationalize this fact by arguing that so-called hate speech doesn’t deserve First Amendment protection.
> 
> So, it isn’t enough for schools like UC Berkeley to say that they value free speech, yet do nothing to punish disrupters and throw up their hands at the task of providing security for controversial speakers. If everyone else gets safe space at UC Berkeley, Coulter deserves one. If the anti-fa are willing to attack free speech through illegal force, the authorities should be willing to defend it by lawful force.
> 
> Heck, if necessary, call out the National Guard.


This guy is so afraid of being part of the group of losers that are modern liberals that he is trying to take in Ann Coulter - one of the most renowned conservatives into the folds of liberalism. 

Unfortunately, the reality is that anti-free speech is now the new liberalism. Free speech may have once been the liberal platform, but the new liberal platform is trying to restrict universal free speech into "hate" speech and "protected" speech. The right wingers have been fighting for free speech for several years now and the only groups that have given them severe opposition are liberals. 

Sorry Mr. Author, this slight of hand to try to usurp what is now a strictly conservative value (free speech) as yours by deliberately misidentifying Ms. Coulter as a liberal has got to be one of the worst results of cognitive dissonance I've seen all year. 

You are part of the group that's on the wrong side now. Instead of trying to mislabel conservatives and continue to pretend that liberals want to protect free speech when they've consistently proven to be the side that's anti-free speech, maybe it's time you realized that the only reason why you're a liberal is that you have this desire to continue to feel like you're the good guy. 

Ann Coulter would probably be less flattered and more insulted by the insinuation that she's a liberal.


----------



## Miss Sally

This inspired me.


----------



## DesolationRow

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/educatio...ing-eye-contact-could-guiltyof-racism-oxford/



> Students who avoid making eye contact could be guilty of racism, Oxford University says


----------



## Yeah1993

> The university’s Equality and Diversity Unit has advised students that “not speaking directly to people” could be deemed a “racial microaggression” which can lead to “mental ill-health”.





> Earlier this year it emerged that Cardiff Metropolitan University banned phrases such as “right-hand man” and “gentleman’s agreement” under its code of practice on inclusive language.


Literally reads like an Onion article.








In my course I was told by a lecturer that she has had multiple occasions of people from another culture tell her they didn't like eye contact because they weren't used to it in the culture.

Also another example of where eye contact got her in a little trouble when she began talking to a woman, and the woman's husband said "no, you talk to me" while the wife looked down at the floor. You aren't 'supposed' to address the wife if the husband is there.

But go ahead, just stare at everyone and see where that takes you.


----------



## Oxidamus

Hey you guys might want to see what we call conservative youth in this country. Maybe it's my bias for finding this amazingly outrageous, but surely even people who disagree with me can see the pompous pretentiousness and obnoxious lack of care about anything other than money.

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...y/news-story/c6758e9989eec428e086f6fb97cf547c


----------



## 777

Yeah1993 said:


> Literally reads like an Onion article.
> 
> In my course I was told by a lecturer that she has had multiple occasions of people from another culture tell her they didn't like eye contact because they weren't used to it in the culture.
> 
> Also another example of where eye contact got her in a little trouble when she began talking to a woman, and the woman's husband said "no, you talk to me" while the wife looked down at the floor. You aren't 'supposed' to address the wife if the husband is there.
> 
> But go ahead, just stare at everyone and see where that takes you.


Aren't these the same types trying to make 'staring' a form of sexual assault?


----------



## Reaper

Oxi X.O. said:


> Hey you guys might want to see what we call conservative youth in this country. Maybe it's my bias for finding this amazingly outrageous, but surely even people who disagree with me can see the pompous pretentiousness and obnoxious lack of care about anything other than money.
> 
> http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...y/news-story/c6758e9989eec428e086f6fb97cf547c


Copypaste the article. It's hidden behind a paywall.

---

In the 90's educators in Canada taught immigrants like me what's appropriate for Canadian Culture (i.e. making and retaining eye contact). They didn't care what my culture said (muslims from Pakistan tend not to make eye contact generally). They told me what Canadian culture demanded of me and I adapted. That's what you're supposed to do when you're in a foreign culture. You adapt or you fuck off.


----------



## deepelemblues

Oxi X.O. said:


> Hey you guys might want to see what we call conservative youth in this country. Maybe it's my bias for finding this amazingly outrageous, but surely even people who disagree with me can see the pompous pretentiousness and obnoxious lack of care about anything other than money.
> 
> http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...y/news-story/c6758e9989eec428e086f6fb97cf547c


Hyperbolic language in the title aside, a very solid amount of social research has revealed that welfare 1) reduces the incentive to work and 2) in the absence of work requirements, some people do become dependent on it


----------



## Oxidamus

RipNTear said:


> Copypaste the article. It's hidden behind a paywall.
> 
> ---
> 
> In the 90's educators in Canada taught immigrants like me what's appropriate for Canadian Culture (i.e. making and retaining eye contact). They didn't care what my culture said (muslims from Pakistan tend not to make eye contact generally). They told me what Canadian culture demanded of me and I adapted. That's what you're supposed to do when you're in a foreign culture. You adapt or you fuck off.


Hmm seems to work fine when you are hotlinked from Twitter or something. Anyway, the writer is 17, which I thought would be apparent.

---

[hide]Caleb Bond: Welfare is like heroin — time to cut the supply

After years of treasurers paying lip service to budget repair, people are .finally saying it: Get a move on.

Wayne Swan, then Joe Hockey, now Scott Morrison. So many promises, so little delivery. Federal deficits are expected to total up to $400 billion over 12 years to 2020.

Hockey, under the leadership of Tony Abbott, at least tried taking steps towards surplus, but many involved taking more money from people.

Indeed, after promising “tax cuts without new taxes” and “the only party that is going to increase taxes after the election is the Labor Party”, Abbott introduced a deficit levy that pushed the top tax bracket up to 49 cents in the dollar.

Not great conservative policy. And, according to Newspoll, unpopular — only 20 per cent of voters support raising taxes.


The cashless welfare card has been introduced to some communities to control spending.
But that’s where we hit a snag. See, people overwhelming want budget cuts — and they don’t want to pay extra to pay down the debt — but nor do they want the cuts to affect them.

A significant 61 per cent of voters don’t want cuts to extend to welfare, presumably because they’re profiting from it. Yet about 60 per cent of Australians pay no net tax.

But no pain, no gain. Welfare spending spiralled to $158.61 billion in last year’s budget — almost $6 billion more than the year before. It is more than a third of the federal Budget each year and is the single biggest expense.


Prime Minister Malcolm Turnbull being shown the cashless welfare card at a Ceduna supermarket. Picture: Tom Fedorowytsch via Twitter
It’s time the nation had a discussion about our over-reliance on government money. The rot started with John Howard’s middle-class welfare. Family tax benefits and assistance were extended far up the pay scale, .introducing a whole new group of people to the poison of government money. The baby bonus put $5000 in the hands of new mothers, simply .because they’d had a baby.

Kevin Rudd handed out the $900 stimulus bonus, showering money on eight million Australians without them even asking.

No wonder it’s so difficult to wind back welfare payments. Big government, you see, is like a drug. It reaches out its hand, filled with a dirty wad of money and what are you going to do? You’ll take it. Who wouldn’t?

Cashless welfare a success: Tudge
But soon, you’re hooked. One payment isn’t enough. You develop a reliance and you’re begging for more.

Big government is poisonous. .People clearly know that, because they don’t want to hand over any more taxes. But like a heroin addict who keeps saying he’ll go to rehab, we keep sticking the needle in our arm.

Australians are addicted to welfare. Though it would be politically unpopular, someone has to show the fortitude to wean us off.[/hide]

---

You might have to be Australian to get the gist of the article, or certain things he alludes to or mentions (like the stimulus package which actually kept us as afloat as we were during the recession, or the fact that figure that Australia spends on welfare also includes old-age pensioners and disability support pension recipients), but my point overall is that THIS is our kind of conservatism - we don't have many conservatives that care about freedom of religion, speech, etc, the things that the rise of American conservatism today has. Our conservatives only care about the dollar. Not only that, but it's the type of conservatism young people are picking up. Since the guy who wrote this turns 18 this year.



deepelemblues said:


> Hyperbolic language in the title aside, a very solid amount of social research has revealed that welfare 1) reduces the incentive to work and 2) in the absence of work requirements, some people do become dependent on it


Not sure if you know but I've dabbled in activism regarding welfare advocacy and the like so I'd really like you to prove the first claim with that supposed 'very solid amount of social research' and try to find UK or Australian sources since people on welfare here and in the UK get MUCH less than Americans, are typically at the end of the conservative poking stick, never have the chance to speak up for themselves, and are told what to do by untrained, ignorant young adults who have the power to cut their welfare off completely despite their lack of training.

Your second point might be true, but what is wrong with welfare dependency exactly? Dependency *if* there are alternatives is a problem, sure, but when someone is dependent on welfare to live because they actually _can't_ get a job, what is the problem there? That's a working system.


----------



## Reaper

Ideologically I'm fully opposed to social welfare as a means of sustenance. However, practically since we're already embroiled in the throws of welfare spending, I don't think that cutting it right out is a good immediate solution either. You can't expect people to find jobs when there are none. First you need to fix the system that punishes capitalists for trying to make money before you can wean people off social welfare. If there are no jobs, where are the people going to find work? You can't not create jobs and reduce welfare or get rid of it. It's backwards thinking. 

What the government should be doing in Australia is trying to make its mining industry competitive again through deregulating. It will put a lot of young men who want to work to work. I think the rate of people who are completely dependent on welfare and don't do anything at all because of it is organically 10-20% at a time (I read this a long time ago so it may be as good as a guess now). 

That said, the best way to stimulate an economy is to reduce taxes on the rich so they can expand their operations and create jobs. This needs to be combined with labor practices that reduce the minimum wage (but I don't know if it's possible anymore given that once you create a high cap you simply can't take it back) so that the capitalist who's really the only one making jobs can continue to create more jobs.


----------



## Oxidamus

RipNTear said:


> That said, the best way to stimulate an economy is to reduce taxes on the rich so they can expand their operations and create jobs. This needs to be combined with labor practices that reduce the minimum wage (but I don't know if it's possible anymore given that once you create a high cap you simply can't take it back) so that the capitalist who's really the only one making jobs can continue to create more jobs.


If I'm not mistaken, the government just recently decided to give tax breaks to large organisations. So I can't wait for another few months to pass and you to be wrong, since trickle-down economy doesn't work. Regardless, if it works anyway, it won't be fixing the other huge problems in our country like casualisation of work (full-time is probably over-regulated and causing employers to hire part-time or casual because they have to pay for so many extras on FT workers... but I focus more on the unemployment aspect than the actual employment aspect so I don't know) or the unemployment issue anyway. Since the companies are free to spend the money however they want, they can (and do) hire in people from other countries or just offshore work because it's substantially cheaper.

Welfare should be increased anyway, since poor people spend all their money going straight back into the economy, and we have a 10% tax on literally anything we buy.


----------



## Reaper

Oxi X.O. said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the government just recently decided to give tax breaks to large organisations. So I can't wait for another few months to pass and you to be wrong, since trickle-down economy doesn't work. Regardless, if it works anyway, it won't be fixing the other huge problems in our country like casualisation of work (full-time is probably over-regulated and causing employers to hire part-time or casual because they have to pay for so many extras on FT workers... but I focus more on the unemployment aspect than the actual employment aspect so I don't know) or the unemployment issue anyway. Since the companies are free to spend the money however they want, they can (and do) hire in people from other countries or just offshore work because it's substantially cheaper.
> 
> Welfare should be increased anyway, since poor people spend all their money going straight back into the economy, and we have a 10% tax on literally anything we buy.


"Trickle-down economics". You do realize that that's just a buzzword right ?

If the australian laborer isn't offering a competitive advantage to the capitalist, then who's really creating the problem Ozi?


----------



## virus21

Miss Sally said:


> This inspired me.


Ridiculous. There are no men in Antifa, only eunuchs


----------



## deepelemblues

Oxi X.O. said:


> Not sure if you know but I've dabbled in activism regarding welfare advocacy and the like so I'd really like you to prove the first claim with that supposed 'very solid amount of social research' and try to find UK or Australian sources since people on welfare here and in the UK get MUCH less than Americans, are typically at the end of the conservative poking stick, never have the chance to speak up for themselves, and are told what to do by untrained, ignorant young adults who have the power to cut their welfare off completely despite their lack of training.
> 
> Your second point might be true, but what is wrong with welfare dependency exactly? Dependency *if* there are alternatives is a problem, sure, but when someone is dependent on welfare to live because they actually _can't_ get a job, what is the problem there? That's a working system.


https://www.cato.org/publications/commentary/how-european-welfare-discourages-work

Nearly all the research I am familiar with concerns the United States and not Europe or Australia but there is still information out there. 

I find it hard to believe that anyone would truly think a situation where people capable of work cannot find gainful employment and must be supported by the State is a situation that is "working." 

Your personal situation notwithstanding :heyman6


----------



## Oxidamus

RipNTear said:


> "Trickle-down economics". You do realize that that's just a buzzword right ?
> 
> If the australian laborer isn't offering a competitive advantage to the capitalist, then who's really creating the problem Ozi?


Uhhh, what? 



deepelemblues said:


> https://www.cato.org/publications/commentary/how-european-welfare-discourages-work
> 
> Nearly all the research I am familiar with concerns the United States and not Europe or Australia but there is still information out there.
> 
> *I find it hard to believe that anyone would truly think a situation where people capable of work cannot find gainful employment and must be supported by the State is a situation that is "working." *
> 
> Your personal situation notwithstanding :heyman6


Odd that what you linked me didn't mention once the lack of job prospects of those on welfare, or even job opportunities as a whole in the country. Not only that, but it didn't mention the unemployment rate of Denmark, where its "so bad" examples are from. It's reported at barely over 6% now, which is only slightly higher than what's normal. Australia's is higher, and we treat welfare recipients like shit.

This "study" has no context and purposely leaves out key information. It also doesn't seem to have any sources and is just a thinkpiece. It's easy to say that a country with, what does it say... "generous welfare" will "discourage" work, without actually looking at the workforce of that country. :lol

As for what I bolded, you're right, I don't think it's working when people can't gain work. I think the safety net is working in the sense that it's stopping people from simply dying because they don't get human necessities in water, food and shelter.

My personal situation though, as I'm sure as a non-premium you know all about that when the vast majority is discussed in the chatbox. :kobe8


----------



## Miss Sally

Heavily armed Antifa marching, oddly enough wearing red bands and brown shirts which is irony at it's finest.

Trying to intimidate a reporter and be menacing. Surprised these retards haven't show up at Berkeley. 

These are the people that cry for gun control, you know unless the right people have guns, meaning them.

It's only a matter of time before something happens which should be interesting.


----------



## Reaper

:banderas


----------



## Simply Flawless

> Not sure if you know but I've dabbled in activism regarding welfare advocacy and the like so I'd really like you to prove the first claim with that supposed 'very solid amount of social research' and try to find UK or Australian sources since people on welfare here and in the UK get MUCH less than Americans, are typically at the end of the conservative poking stick, never have the chance to speak up for themselves, and are told what to do by untrained, ignorant young adults who have the power to cut their welfare off completely despite their lack of training.


Whenever our "wonderful" group of fuckwits who are meant to be running my country have to make cuts the first groups fucked over are always the old the disabled and single parents. It does my nut in when tv does shows about these asshole spongers who use the benefit system as a wage packet. My town's council who are also fuckwits whose incompetent boobery has now left me in 2 grand debt have closed a lot of places for the old disabled and single parents. It angers and saddens me that innocent people are caught in the crossfire of so called "austerity cuts". I probably could go on about this subject for hours so lol


----------



## virus21

Miss Sally said:


> Heavily armed Antifa marching, oddly enough wearing red bands and brown shirts which is irony at it's finest.
> 
> Trying to intimidate a reporter and be menacing. Surprised these retards haven't show up at Berkeley.
> 
> These are the people that cry for gun control, you know unless the right people have guns, meaning them.
> 
> It's only a matter of time before something happens which should be interesting.


Aren't those air guns though?


----------



## Stephen90

Another Franny video guys.


----------



## Yeah1993

She seriously thinks white cucks seeing their girls/love interests with black guys is because of racism. She thinks the white guys consider the black guys "inferior" and that makes it hotter. Being a cuck is an inferiority fetish where THE CUCKS are the inferior ones, genius. Hell there are bundles of humiliation POV porn made by women, that specifically is made to tell white men their dicks are inferior to the "superior big black cock" the women are used to. THE WHITES ARE THE INFERIOR ONES AND THAT IS HOW THEY GET OFF. Holy fuck.


Oh by the fucking way, cucks were "usually white men watching usually black guys," according to her. Where is she even getting this? Some of her sources are strange and just say that it's racially related without even backing it up. On even says "[the term cuck] APPARENTLY comes from a white man seeing his woman with a black man." Seriously was that just entirely made up? Of course it happens but to act like it's what cucks were originally, and are generally into, I'm pretty sure is a fucking lie. Lame attempting at trying to guilt trip people who use the word "cuck" into thinking what they are saying is rooting in race.


----------



## virus21

Yeah1993 said:


> She seriously thinks white cucks seeing their girls/love interests with black guys is because of racism. She thinks the white guys consider the black guys "inferior" and that makes it hotter. Being a cuck is an inferiority fetish where THE CUCKS are the inferior ones, genius. Hell there are bundles of humiliation POV porn made by women, that specifically is made to tell white men their dicks are inferior to the "superior big black cock" the women are used to. THE WHITES ARE THE INFERIOR ONES AND THAT IS HOW THEY GET OFF. Holy fuck.
> 
> 
> Oh by the fucking way, cucks were "usually white men watching usually black guys," according to her. Where is she even getting this? Some of her sources are strange and just say that it's racially related without even backing it up. On even says "[the term cuck] APPARENTLY comes from a white man seeing his woman with a black man." Seriously was that just entirely made up? Of course it happens but to act like it's what cucks were originally, and are generally into, I'm pretty sure is a fucking lie. Lame attempting at trying to guilt trip people who use the word "cuck" into thinking what they are saying is rooting in race.


Don't bother finding logic in the mentally ill.


----------



## Stephen90

Yeah1993 said:


> She seriously thinks white cucks seeing their girls/love interests with black guys is because of racism. She thinks the white guys consider the black guys "inferior" and that makes it hotter. Being a cuck is an inferiority fetish where THE CUCKS are the inferior ones, genius. Hell there are bundles of humiliation POV porn made by women, that specifically is made to tell white men their dicks are inferior to the "superior big black cock" the women are used to. THE WHITES ARE THE INFERIOR ONES AND THAT IS HOW THEY GET OFF. Holy fuck.
> 
> 
> Oh by the fucking way, cucks were "usually white men watching usually black guys," according to her. Where is she even getting this? Some of her sources are strange and just say that it's racially related without even backing it up. On even says "[the term cuck] APPARENTLY comes from a white man seeing his woman with a black man." Seriously was that just entirely made up? Of course it happens but to act like it's what cucks were originally, and are generally into, I'm pretty sure is a fucking lie. Lame attempting at trying to guilt trip people who use the word "cuck" into thinking what they are saying is rooting in race.


Her white husband is probably a huge cuck.


----------



## Miss Sally

Yeah1993 said:


> She seriously thinks white cucks seeing their girls/love interests with black guys is because of racism. She thinks the white guys consider the black guys "inferior" and that makes it hotter. Being a cuck is an inferiority fetish where THE CUCKS are the inferior ones, genius. Hell there are bundles of humiliation POV porn made by women, that specifically is made to tell white men their dicks are inferior to the "superior big black cock" the women are used to. THE WHITES ARE THE INFERIOR ONES AND THAT IS HOW THEY GET OFF. Holy fuck.
> 
> 
> Oh by the fucking way, cucks were "usually white men watching usually black guys," according to her. Where is she even getting this? Some of her sources are strange and just say that it's racially related without even backing it up. On even says "[the term cuck] APPARENTLY comes from a white man seeing his woman with a black man." Seriously was that just entirely made up? Of course it happens but to act like it's what cucks were originally, and are generally into, I'm pretty sure is a fucking lie. Lame attempting at trying to guilt trip people who use the word "cuck" into thinking what they are saying is rooting in race.


This is why nobody should listen to her. Cuckolds have been around a lot longer than any of this racial cuckold play has been around, it's also not limited to racial at all. You can be a cuckold who has a wife who plays with other women etc. This trying to turn everything racial is stupid.

Also a man having his woman sleep with other men for his enjoyment because other men are inferior to him isn't cuckolding, I'm not sure what the term for it is.


----------



## Reaper

.


----------



## Reaper

Miss Sally said:


> This is why nobody should listen to her. Cuckolds have been around a lot longer than any of this racial cuckold play has been around, it's also not limited to racial at all. You can be a cuckold who has a wife who plays with other women etc. This trying to turn everything racial is stupid.
> 
> Also a man having his woman sleep with other men for his enjoyment because other men are inferior to him isn't cuckolding, I'm not sure what the term for it is.


I've been involved in BDSM and a whole lot of other kinks but I've never heard of any form of swinging where a man lets his SO sleep with someone else thinking they're inferior. 

I don't usually put down fetishes, but the whole BBC wife/sharing fetish is completely screwed up though and there is an obvious racial motivation to it. It's extremely weird to me and something I can't even begin to understand ... To me without knowing much about it, it seems more like the man is treating his woman like some sort of farm animal or something that he can allow that to happen - but that's a really outsider's perspective on it. I find it impossible that the men involved in that kind of activity would have any kind of respect for the woman involved.

----


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857819376849899520


----------



## MillionDollarProns

First of all, Bill Nye's show is above reproach because Karlie Kloss is on his show and I regularly daydream that she is a strict Computer Science professor brutually tearing apart my kode.

Also, that feeling when I realize Dolph is literally the perfected human being, being an actor, scientist, and real-life He-Man :mj2


----------



## Jay Valero

Lol @ being armed with airsoft guns.


----------



## virus21

Well the Free Speech rally at Berkeley yesterday. Antifa barely made any presence and surprise it was peaceful


----------



## Jay Valero

RipNTear said:


> ITo me without knowing much about it, it seems more like *the man is treating his woman like some sort of farm animal or something that he can allow that to happen* - but that's a really outsider's perspective on it. I find it impossible that the men involved in that kind of activity would have any kind of respect for the woman involved.


That's a completely different fetish.


----------



## Miss Sally

RipNTear said:


> I've been involved in BDSM and a whole lot of other kinks but I've never heard of any form of swinging where a man lets his SO sleep with someone else thinking they're inferior.
> 
> I don't usually put down fetishes, but the whole BBC wife/sharing fetish is completely screwed up though and there is an obvious racial motivation to it. It's extremely weird to me and something I can't even begin to understand ... To me without knowing much about it, it seems more like the man is treating his woman like some sort of farm animal or something that he can allow that to happen - but that's a really outsider's perspective on it. I find it impossible that the men involved in that kind of activity would have any kind of respect for the woman involved.


BBC stuff is racial, but cuckolding as a whole isn't. BBC cuckolding is just a part of it but not limited to whites but seen it with other's as well. 

From talking with a girl who grew up in a household who had parents who did it, openly I might add it was described to me as the "field n***a" being used as chattel to fulfill a singular purpose. The wife in this situation was also used as such, it's debatable as to what it all serves as people probably have their own reasons. This is how it was told to me and basically the only function of the other male was to fuck, nothing else. Just used a tool or animal in some sort of weird power dynamic.

This doesn't shock me as recently some old people got caught having a woman get fucked by a dog before they themselves would take turns fucking her. So using another man simply as stock might be part of it. It is a bit degrading to the man doing the fucking in a way as that's all he's being used as is a tool, nothing more, nothing less for another man's enjoyment.

As for your comment about what I said, I knew people in an open relationship and the male in it would size up the men his partner could sleep with but they all had to be weaker and less attractive than he was. I think his mindset was he didn't care if she fucked inferior men because he was the true Alpha, if that makes any sense. So he didn't get bothered by her sleeping with others as nobody could replace him or had a chance of stealing her away. He was a cocky asshole that's all I'll say.

I was in my teens when I found out about cuckolding as the man I was with at the time was an avid deviant and had circles he traveled. I asked him what the weirdest thing he's done and he told me it wasn't about the weirdness, the weirdness aspect isn't bad if it's with the right person but he has been unnerved. So I asked him and he told me "It's unnerving when you're going to fuck a couple and both are on their knees in front of you arguing over who gets to suck my dick first. I've had men film, be in the closet, pretend she's cheating and he doesn't know, you name it. Just not ever having a husband and wife arguing over who gets my dick first and then noticing family pictures, kids toys etc tossed about."

I admit I laughed so hard when he told me this, he was a wealth of information.


----------



## Jericho-79

Since we're on the subject of female empowerment...

Do any of the WWE women portray any semblance of feminism or (shudder) _girl power_?


----------



## Reaper

Jericho-79 said:


> Since we're on the subject of female empowerment...
> 
> Do any of the WWE women portray any semblance of feminism or (shudder) _girl power_?


What they have is a bad interpretation of empowerment and it's more like entitlement at this point where none of the girls are even remotely as good as their predecessors and yet are being pushed far more than their capabilities should allow them to be pushed. 

For them feminism is just a marketing gimmick. There's no real feminism in the WWE ... Though that's par for the course overall today. Feminism is just a buzzword when it comes to the entire entertainment industry.


----------



## Yeah1993

RipNTear said:


> I don't usually put down fetishes, but the whole BBC wife/sharing fetish is completely screwed up though and there is an obvious racial motivation to it. It's extremely weird to me and something I can't even begin to understand ... To me without knowing much about it, it seems more like the man is treating his woman like some sort of farm animal or something that he can allow that to happen - but that's a really outsider's perspective on it. I find it impossible that the men involved in that kind of activity would have any kind of respect for the woman involved.


I honestly think it might mostly stem from high school times. You go through puberty, your teen years, weird ass time in your life where you're first interested in sex (for most). The "popular" girl you want is out of your reach, dating the "superior" football jock instead and you feel like shit for it. I've seen forums where guys with inferiority fetishes always bring up high school/college. Sometimes it goes deep into actually being turned on from being full-on bullied.

Wife-sharing thing is tricky in that it could be integral, also could just happen to be that way. A cuckold can still be monogamous, but they just happen to have this kink. It's not always an SO thing, just mostly, because that way it seems like the woman SHOULD have a reason to care about the cuck, but respects him so little that she'll fuck someone else while he's watching.

I think what Sally described replying to my post is the watcher being dominant in that case. It's like King Joffrey forcing two paid 'whores' to get it on for him to just gawk at for his pleasure. Like a catfight kind of thing. I can't say I've seen much of that situation where there was another dude there though, yeah.


----------



## Reaper

That's an interesting theory. The other thing I've noticed is that cuckoldry is very much a white male thing which is another reason why I'm thinking about it along racial lines. 

It's also kind of interesting that a lot of people (especially their women) like to delude themselves that the men who engage in cuckolding are "more evolved" and "feminists" or "intellectually superior". 

I find it to be quite literally the opposite of all three. Cuckolding is innately submissive, ... Being cuckolded specifically by black men as a fetish is just really fucked up as far as I'm concerned - especially considering that it simply does not happen in reverse. 

So I tend to agree with whomever said that at least having your wife fucked by black men has to be racist. It can't be anything else. You feel yourself superior to blacks so watching your possession ravaged by those inferior to you makes you feel even more submissive. The reverse might also be true that you have these black men doing your bidding (even if it's giving them pleasure) so you're controlling them in a way --- hence making yourself feel more powerful than you really are. I really can't see it any other way. A heavily racialised fetish simply cannot be just about the spectacle. The spectacle there has to be feeding into either submissive or dominant tendencies. Otherwise porn should be enough.

My most outrageous idea is (and I don't have to be right or wrong about this as it's just a thought exercise for me) that it could be feeding into the "liberal" attitude of the white man believing that he's being benevolent towards these impoverished black people by sharing his white wife with them. He's sharing his possession and thereby no longer a racist.


----------



## Goku

fwiw cuckolding has been around a LOT longer than high school has.

but i understand this is more to do with the fetish aspect.


----------



## MrMister

Why anyone is ever concerned with what people get off to is beyond me. As long as other people aren't hurt, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Goku

MrMister said:


> Why anyone is ever concerned with what people get off to is beyond me. As long as other people aren't hurt, it doesn't matter.


do you mean concerned in a perturbed sense or inquisitive sense?

Because psychology.


----------



## Reaper

Interracial cuckolding has significant racial undertones (even from the perspective of white women who I believe have been raised to fear black men and also otherize them so they see them as a novelty sex object). They remain under the protection of the white male husband and sleep around with the dangerous black man but will never actually live with one because they're not worthy in their eyes but the white man is. 

I don't care if people do it or not, but I just think that people should be honest about it :draper2


----------



## MrMister

Perturbed. Nothing wrong with inquisition. wait not that word. Nothing wrong with inquisitiveness, though curiosity does kill the cat.

I just read this cuckolding article. They've used the wrong word for this fetish, but I'll get over it. I was curious why the guy is like he is. 



Susan Block said:


> Winning isn't even that important. What's important for a man in terms of his arousal is the competition. If you're a married man, you might love your wife, but you won't get as strong an erection for her or have as strong an ejaculation if your testicles know that this woman is yours alone. Nature is conservative, so your testicles won't work any harder than they know they have to. But if your wife has been away at a conference and there's a chance that she's had sex with another man, you'll get a stronger erection when she comes home. If she has had sex with another man, that makes you really hard.


this is why according to Susan. i'm skeptical this is the case, but i also don't really care one way or the other.

the article: http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2010/07/29/cuckolding-the-sex-fetish-for-intellectuals.html

Reaper had it linked in one of his posts.


----------



## Reaper

It might be applicable to the cucks maybe. But it's falsely assuming that what is applicable to cucks is applicable to other men - therefore it's not a universal feeling shared by men. 

The idea that my wife might be with someone else is a turn off, not a turn on for me. I discovered my ex emotionally cheating on me and I was out the door.


----------



## Faboss

Some days ago in my country a guy said "******" to a gay man. Because of that the Congress just created a law that doesn't allow us to say "******" because "it's as bad as racist or religious insults" and the man was fined. Absolutely BS.


----------



## MrMister

RipNTear said:


> It might be applicable to the cucks maybe. But it's falsely assuming that what is applicable to cucks is applicable to other men - therefore it's not a universal feeling shared by men.
> 
> The idea that my wife might be with someone else is a turn off, not a turn on for me. I discovered my ex emotionally cheating on me and I was out the door.


She's saying it's a turn on for cucks, not that this is universal to all men.

Actually re-reading it I think you're right and she is saying this is universal to all men. Yeah she's full of shit.


----------



## Mra22

A woman is raising her cats to be "gender neutral" you can't make this stuff up. :lol


----------



## Reaper

MrMister said:


> She's saying it's a turn on for cucks, not that this is universal to all men.
> 
> Actually re-reading it I think you're right and she is saying this is universal to all men. Yeah she's full of shit.


Yeah. I only saw it as an extremely inept attempt at trying to create a link between male competitiveness and cuckoldry. Based on what I've read so far, there is hardly anything in there that I would call a clear motive. I see a lot of what I believe attempts to justify it but I don't find anything convincing. Not even my own justifications. 

It's still a confusing fetish for me.


----------



## virus21

> The University of Missouri has no one to blame for their current crisis but their own leadership. After the campus protests of 2016, they could have corrected course. Instead they did nothing to address the problem and now they’re paying the price.
> 
> The College Fix reported:
> 
> Mizzou enrollment plunge continues: Three more dorms shutting down next year
> 
> The public university that gave us Melissa “Muscle” Click – and announced open season on student journalists that try to cover social justice warriors – continues to suffer fallout from the November 2015 melee.
> 
> The University of Missouri is shutting down three dorms next year because of low freshman enrollment, The Maneater reports.
> 
> Technically they are being taken “offline” to see if enrollment bumps back up, and “most or all” staff will keep their jobs, Residential Life Director Frankie Minor said in an email obtained by the paper:
> 
> “Historically every year between now and August, various situations occur that result in position openings, e.g. normal attrition and voluntary staff choices, as well as unplanned academic or personal challenges,” the email said. “If necessary, we will offer alternative employment opportunities at comparable compensation to the remaining staff.”
> 
> Mizzou still has time to fix this problem but only if they want to do it. Otherwise, the university will just keep shrinking.


http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2017/04/consequences-mizzou-loses-students-will-shut-3-dorms/

Lets hope Berkeley is next


----------



## Reaper

Capitalism is the great corrector :trump2 

ESPN laid off 100 people the other day - mostly writers and on-screen personalities. People have been warning for a while that ESPN's SJW pandering isn't going to pay off. Now about a 100 people are out of work because the network decided that the progressive agenda is what people want to listen to.


----------



## MrMister

RipNTear said:


> Yeah. I only saw it as an extremely inept attempt at trying to create a link between male competitiveness and cuckoldry. Based on what I've read so far, there is hardly anything in there that I would call a clear motive. I see a lot of what I believe attempts to justify it but I don't find anything convincing. Not even my own justifications.
> 
> It's still a confusing fetish for me.


Well she is making money off of this. So linking it to some universal thing makes sense. Good marketing strategy I guess.


----------



## Reaper

Oh jeez. Nye's show getting completely r*ped on IMDB. 

:kobelol


----------



## MillionDollarProns

I hear Canadian schools are bannign discussion of 13 Reasons Why.

This is good, because as we all know the best way to stop suicidal people from committing suicide is making it an unspeakable taboo. :nod


----------



## virus21

> WASHINGTON (ABC7) — A grand jury in the Superior Court of D.C. returned a superseding indictment in the Inauguration Day felony rioting case Thursday, the U.S. Attorney's Office of D.C. reports.
> The indictment adds additional charges and provides more details on the events that took place in the District on January 20.
> Approximately 212 people face felony charges, which includes one count of inciting or urging a riot, one count of engaging in a riot, one count of conspiracy to riot and five counts of destruction of property, the indictment states.
> Additional charges have been added to some of the defendants cases, including destruction of property involving damage to a limousine.
> According to the indictment, 101 have been charged with a misdemeanor assault of an officer, one in a separate incident. Another person has been charged with three felony counts of an assault on an officer while armed.
> A hearing for one group of the defendants will be held Friday at 12:30 p.m


http://wjla.com/news/local/grand-jury-returns-superseding-indictment-in-inauguration-day-felony-rioting-case
Throw the book at them



> It’s “ethically inappropriate” for government and medical organizations to describe breastfeeding as “natural” because the term enforces rigid notions about gender roles, claims a new study in Pediatrics.
> 
> “Coupling nature with motherhood… can inadvertently support biologically deterministic arguments about the roles of men and women in the family (for example, that women should be the primary caretaker,” the study says.
> 
> The study notes that in recent years, the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services, the American Academy of Pediatrics, the World Health Organization, and several state departments of health have all promoted breastfeeding over bottle-feeding, using the term “natural.”
> 
> “Referencing the ‘natural’ in breastfeeding promotion… may inadvertently endorse a set of values about family life and gender roles, which would be ethically inappropriate,” the study says.
> 
> Unless such public-service announcements “make transparent the ‘values and beliefs that underlie them,’” they should quit describing breastfeeding as “natural.”
> 
> But the study’s authors, Jessica Martucci and Anne Barnhill, clearly have in mind an alternative set of “values and beliefs,” about which which they are not transparent.
> 
> It’s unclear whether they’re worried about how traditional female gender roles may limit women’s progress in the workforce, or whether this is part of the discussion about whether conventional views about motherhood exclude transgender people. Or perhaps this is just another example of how the progressive obsession with gender and sexuality has permeated all fields of academic study.
> 
> Regardless, Martucci and Barnhill mask their agenda by also making the unconvincing secondary argument that describing breastfeeding as “natural” fuels the anti-vaccine movement.
> 
> When public-service announcements praise breastfeeding as “natural,” Martucci and Barnhill argue, the implication is that manufactured or mass-produced products are questionable or dangerous—so these promotions may unintentionally encourage parents to reject scientific progress elsewhere.
> 
> “If doing what is ‘natural’ is ‘best’ in the case of breastfeeding, how can we expect mothers to ignore that powerful and deeply persuasive worldview when making choices about vaccination?” they write.
> 
> There’s certainly an assertive worldview woven throughout this paper, though we find it neither powerful nor deeply persuasive.


https://heatst.com/culture-wars/study-describing-breastfeeding-as-natural-is-unethical-because-it-reinforces-gender-roles/


----------



## Reaper

MillionDollarProns said:


> I hear Canadian schools are bannign discussion of 13 Reasons Why.
> 
> This is good, because as we all know the best way to stop suicidal people from committing suicide is making it an unspeakable taboo. :nod


That's odd. Might be a one off.

My 13 year old niece [who's in Canada] has read the book and watched the show.

They might have a problem in some schools but not in our family at least. Taboo topics for us simply mean more time spent discussing them.

That said. Maybe it's reverse psychology.


----------



## Simply Flawless

MillionDollarProns said:


> I hear Canadian schools are bannign discussion of 13 Reasons Why.
> 
> This is good, because as we all know the best way to stop suicidal people from committing suicide is making it an unspeakable taboo. :nod


Well a UK soap Emmerdale has a storyline where a husband is raping his wife you never SEE the rape but people have complained....problem is everyone knew this was coming as there were plenty of warnings prior to the episode airing that it would make for disturbing and uncomfortable viewing yet people STILL fucking complained.... :leo

Things like rape and suicide happen you can't bury your head and make it go away. Being open about these things makes it easier for those affected to then be open with it themselves. Men and woman at any age are affected by things like rape and suicide i think they should be discussed and respected


----------



## DesolationRow

@AryaDark @Beatles123 @CamillePunk @MillionDollarProns @RipNTear @Stinger Fan


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857723811894112257


----------



## virus21

DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark @Beatles123 @CamillePunk @MillionDollarProns @RipNTear @Stinger Fan
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857723811894112257


Me thinks they miss the point of a hunger strike


----------



## MillionDollarProns

That feeling when I've been on a symbolic hunger strike for 27 years and have been an edgy protestor this whole time :mark:


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

Been away quite a bit the last 3 weeks, mostly lurking and rarely posting. A very dear and close fried of mine, of 17 years passed away and I've been going through all the emotions that come with it. I was hoping crazy had taken a breather, but after seeing the Nye debacle, all this talk of cuckolding, and a gender neutral cat; I remembered that crazy doesn't take a day off.


----------



## Stinger Fan

DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark @Beatles123 @CamillePunk @MillionDollarProns @RipNTear @Stinger Fan
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857723811894112257


What commitment :lol . Unfortunately, these people are the future of our countries


----------



## Yeah1993

I had to remember I called the last thing that was posted in here "basically an Onion article" before commenting on the symbolic hunger strike. New drinking game.


----------



## Reaper

DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark @Beatles123 @CamillePunk @MillionDollarProns @RipNTear @Stinger Fan
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857723811894112257


They want "more" benefits on top of their 30k stipends, free healthcare and 40k in tuition paid off.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark @Beatles123 @CamillePunk @MillionDollarProns @RipNTear @Stinger Fan
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857723811894112257


Protests have jumped up a notch. One of them self-immolated.



Spoiler: graphic footage








Oh, the humanity!

:troll


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21




----------



## The Dazzler

virus21 said:


>


She seems to genuinely believe women have only been breastfeeding for the last ten years. :booklel


----------



## FITZ

Stephen90 said:


> Another Franny video guys.


I don't think she gets it. Cuck is used now as a term for someone that lets others walk all over them. The analogy being that if you let a guy have sex with your wife or girlfriend you are letting him walk all over you. 

It's not that complicated of a concept. It doesn't need to involve race or a view on women or anything like that.


----------



## Yeah1993

The breastfeeding thing legitimately angers me. No formula perfectly emulates what a mother's milk is like. And babies need skin-to-skin compassionate contact more than almost anything. Infuriating fucking pinhead pretends she cares about children and is just clearly pushing an agenda.


She is saying that "breastfeeding is natural" means "men feeding babies is unnatural." Well fuck's sake with formula and bottles men can feed babies milk, but out in NATURE there's be no fucking way to do it, would there?? Like no some of these 'feminists' literally avoid facts. I hate saying that because it's such an edgelord, "anti-SJW" thing to say but it is legitimately true.

The whole thing is so fucked. This is somehow anti-woman when what is being said is that women have the milk that is needed to feed human beings so they can not fucking die. You'd think feminists would hold that as a checkmate as to why they're more important than men are. If she just said that women shouldn't feel guilty for letting others feed their children milk then I'd 100% agree. Breastfeeding isn't possible for all women and those women need support to understand they aren't doing something wrong nor should they feel bad or like a failed parent. But the bullshit she had to spout just boiled my blood. Don't fucking bring politics into babies without me getting furious. Using babies to push your agenda is the lowest you can get to me.


OH MY GOD I TYPED ALL THIS OUT BEFORE SHE SAID "BREASTFEEDING PHENOMENA HAS BEEN GOING THE LAST TEN YEARS"

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH we're all doomed help us martians


----------



## virus21

Yeah1993 said:


> OH MY GOD I TYPED ALL THIS OUT BEFORE SHE SAID "BREASTFEEDING PHENOMENA HAS BEEN GOING THE LAST TEN YEARS"
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH we're all doomed help us martians


Which already disqualifies her from saying anything about the subject since breastfeeding has existed since humanity existed 



Martians? Nah, give us Tamarians.


----------



## Reaper

If I know my history right, Women used to breastfeed other's children. It actually used to be a profession at one point.


----------



## virus21

RipNTear said:


> If I know my history right, Women used to breastfeed other's children. It actually used to be a profession at one point.


Yes. They were called wet nurses


----------



## DesolationRow

The breastfeeding bit, like so many other bouts of ridiculousness, makes one wonder what is being taught in anthropology classes these days. 

We are all the descendants of women who chose practicality over virtue. There were only so many alpha males and to continue the human race and to win the affection of the said alpha, women had to sacrifice monogamy for the relative comfort for their offspring that came with their decision. 

The first wet nurses were doubtless women who supported their man's children even if born by a woman who either could not breastfeed or whose child rejected their milk. For less well-connected women and their offspring, there was no recourse.


----------



## Stephen90

FITZ said:


> I don't think she gets it. Cuck is used now as a term for someone that lets others walk all over them. The analogy being that if you let a guy have sex with your wife or girlfriend you are letting him walk all over you.
> 
> It's not that complicated of a concept. It doesn't need to involve race or a view on women or anything like that.


She also thinks white trash,cracker and red neck aren't racist terms.


----------



## Reaper

Something really weird has happened in just the last 60 years. My grandparents were from a generation where 6 children were considered a small family. My paternal grandmother gave birth 16 times to 9 surviving children. My maternal grandmother had 7. My father's side of the family has 50 first cousins. My mother's side has 30. That's a lot of breastfed kids. :draper2


----------



## Miss Sally

DesolationRow said:


> The breastfeeding bit, like so many other bouts of ridiculousness, makes one wonder what is being taught in anthropology classes these days.
> 
> We are all the descendants of women who chose practicality over virtue. There were only so many alpha males and to continue the human race and to win the affection of the said alpha, women had to sacrifice monogamy for the relative comfort for their offspring that came with their decision.
> 
> The first wet nurses were doubtless women who supported their man's children even if born by a woman who either could not breastfeed or whose child rejected their milk. For less well-connected women and their offspring, there was no recourse.


It also wasn't uncommon especially during the Roman era where men would have a wife but impregnate servants and slaves and raise them the children as their own due to the fact not all women could become pregnant. A woman who could bare many children was extremely valuable regardless of position.

I'm unsure how breastfeeding cannot be called natural but they'll say homosexuality and transgederism is. Now before anyone whines about what I said, I'm implying that something that's been going on since the dawn of our species is being attacked but only certain things, other things considered natural are sacred, well when it comes to their agenda.

I really don't understand this assault on women, anti-breast feeding, pro zealot like abortion, patriarchy is everywhere!, do your own thing, etc etc. Women get attacked now for wanting to be homemakers, mothers etc. What makes it even worse is that you got a creeping Religion that enslaves women and it gets supported. Fire is coming from all sides on men and women, makes me wonder if the real intent is simply to end society as a whole to earn "forgiveness", after all misery loves company and no zealot wants to die alone.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Jay Valero

Yellowstone can go supernova any time now.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

Just saw pictures of all the trash the Earth Day "science" protesters left behind. Eventually this is going to get to a point where people are all collectively going to tell these people to fuck off. Like, it's gonna get ugly. You can't have this much hypocrisy running rampant.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Students aren't a fan of Obama's first 100 days,when its credited to Trump :lol


----------



## Miss Sally

Stinger Fan said:


> Students aren't a fan of Obama's first 100 days,when its credited to Trump :lol


I think those students post here in the Anything section. lol

These things are hilarious, you know average people on the streets being silly is one thing but when you have College goers just basing everything they view off of who supposedly says/does it tells a lot. Especially when College students just outright shit on non-whites with bigotry of low expectations.


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852505980713803776
:kobelol


----------



## virus21

RipNTear said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852505980713803776
> :kobelol


Demonic device steals my essence


----------



## Stinger Fan

Miss Sally said:


> I think those students post here in the Anything section. lol
> 
> These things are hilarious, you know average people on the streets being silly is one thing but when you have College goers just basing everything they view off of who supposedly says/does it tells a lot. Especially when College students just outright shit on non-whites with bigotry of low expectations.


It's pretty insane isn't it? I don't understand how people have such firm stances on things they're completely ignorant about lol . It makes me wonder just how much liberalism gets pushed on people in colleges


----------



## Reaper

Stinger Fan said:


> It's pretty insane isn't it? I don't understand how people have such firm stances on things they're completely ignorant about lol . It makes me wonder just how much liberalism gets pushed on people in colleges


It's reverse engineered science. Have a conclusion then come up with theories to explain the conclusion instead of observing the data and drawing conclusions from it. The entire spectrum of social "sciences" works on that model. It's what atheists accuse religious people of doing, but then quote social science "studies" that do the same thing.


----------



## Miss Sally

I'm confused with the "I'm with her sign" do these people have any clue as to what they're protesting?

What's funny is celebs showed up this, did they show up with private planes and gas guzzling vehicles? I thought they cared! They're so of the most wasteful people.

Why does these marches that supposedly care about people in the environment leave so much garbage and crap everywhere? Shouldn't they clean up their own mess? Reminds me of the Dakota pipeline protest which costed 1 million dollars to clean up, or the women's march which left everywhere they went trashed. 

They complain about pollution but offer no real solutions, they support globalism which only further increases pollution issues by businesses setting up shop in poor places where nobody will care what they do. They also don't support stemming the population surge. 

What do these people actually stand for besides buzzwords and joining the bandwagon for a popular movement?


----------



## virus21

Miss Sally said:


> What do these people actually stand for besides buzzwords and joining the bandwagon for a popular movement?


They don't. Just watch some of the interviews that these people are on. They have no clue why they are there most of the time. Protesting has become nothing more then a trend.


----------



## virus21

> The left-wing activists behind the anti-conservative riots at Berkeley have ties to one of the nation’s most prominent pro-pedophilia organizations.
> 
> The Coalition to Defend Affirmative Action, Integration & Immigrant Rights, and Fight for Equality By Any Means Necessary — more commonly referred to as By Any Means Necessary or BAMN — is one of the militant leftist groups waging a campaign against conservatives and Trump supporters in Berkeley. The group’s planned aggressive demonstrations against conservative commentator Ann Coulter and the students coming to hear her talk led to the cancellation of Coulter’s speech this week due to safety concerns. (RELATED: ‘INFERNO’ — Milo Speech Cancelled After Rioters Set UC Berkeley Campus Ablaze)
> 
> BAMN’s parent organization worked directly with the North American Man/Boy Love Association (NAMBLA) in the years just before it founded BAMN, according to NAMBLA documents reviewed by The Daily Caller. In addition, a member of that parent organization said to have founded BAMN is an admitted member of NAMBLA, which she has described as the victim of a “witch-hunt.”
> 
> BAMN, which did not return a phone call and voicemail seeking comment, was founded by the Revolutionary Workers League, a small, Detroit-based Marxist organization. Many of BAMN’s leading members over the years have also been RWL members.
> 
> 
> Sponsored Links by
> “The Revolutionary Workers League is a Trotskyist organization of which I’m a member,” Luke Massie, one of BAMN’s founders told the Michigan Daily in 2001. “We are proud to have played a part in a whole lot of struggles and to have played a role in the founding of BAMN.”
> 
> An anonymous group of researchers provided TheDC with copies of internal NAMBLA publications from the 1990’s. The internet sleuths requested anonymity, citing fear of retaliation by BAMN members, and asked instead to be collectively referred to as, “The shadowy and/or mysterious organization known as Antifaleaks.”
> 
> The University of Michigan’s Joseph Labadie Special Collection maintains copies of the NAMBLA documents.
> 
> NAMBLA’s November-December 1991 bulletin, reviewed by TheDC, described at one of its conferences the “participation of Revolutionary Workers League, a Trotskyite group centered in the Detroit area. RWL is supportive of gay rights in general and NAMBLA in particular.” The journal contained details of the organization’s conferences and activities, as well as detailed, erotic stories about naked young boys.
> 
> 
> NAMBLA’s conference was “somewhat quirky due to the participation of Revolutionary Workers League.”
> 
> The bulletin noted that “a number of proposals were put forward by the Revolutionary Workers League” at the NAMBLA conference.
> 
> 
> Four of RWL’s proposals (top left) were adopted at the NAMBLA conference.
> 
> Four of those proposals were adopted as positions by NAMBLA:
> 
> “Abolish all age-based curfews.”
> “Children shall have the right to ‘divorce’ their parents.”
> “Lower the voting age and extend the right to vote and hold office to all politically active youth.”
> “Children and youth must be provided non moralistic, explicit, sex-positive – including lesbian/gay positive – sex education that includes safe sex education. Condoms, latex barriers and contraceptives in appropriate smaller sizes must be distributed in all schools.”
> 
> NAMBLA membership is open to all who “identify with the end goals of sexual freedom and youth liberation”
> 
> The 1992 edition of the pro-pedophilia bulletin also noted the participation of RWL, which was described as a “NAMBLA ally.”
> 
> Shanta Driver, described by the Capital Research Center as BAMN’s founder and co-chair, was affiliated with RWL as early as 1983, according to the Workers Vanguard, a communist publication. She also identified herself to the Los Angeles Times as an activist with RWL in late 1995 while protesting in Berkeley.
> 
> Driver argued before the Supreme Court on behalf of BAMN as recently as 2013.
> 
> Driver’s former law partner, Eileen Scheff — who has represented BAMN on multiple occasions, including at the Supreme Court — has been a self-described “member of NAMBLA.” The bulletin identified Scheff as an RWL member.
> 
> 
> The text of Scheff’s speech was accompanied by a picture of shirtless young boys listening to a talk.
> 
> Additionally, Scheff has been identified as a founder of BAMN.
> 
> Peter Schmidt, a senior writer for the Chronicle of Higher Education, wrote in a book for which Scheff was interviewed that she “helped found” BAMN, in addition to serving as its legal counsel. “Affirmative action was built by people taking direct militant action,” she told Schmidt, explaining BAMN’s riotous approach to activism.
> 
> At a 1991 NAMBLA press conference, Scheff denounced the “witch-hunt” against pedophiles.
> 
> “As an activist in the legal and political struggle for lesbian/gay rights and for freedom of sexual expression, I am here to support NAMBLA and to demand that the witch-hunt against it must be stopped,” Scheff said at the conference. “The media and police are targeting NAMBLA because it stands for the rights of young people to have consensual sex with whomever they want.”
> 
> “Denying youth their sexuality or driving sexual expression deeper and deeper underground will not stop child molestation,” Scheff added. She called for “youth-controlled centers where they can freely socialize and enjoy safe, consensual sex.”
> 
> “I call on all progressive people in the lesbian/gay community, in the women’s movement, and in the community at large to defend NAMBLA and its right to advocate for consensual sex regardless of age, and to unite our forces to make a fight for the real solutions to sexual coercion and abuse,” Scheff said.
> 
> 
> A Thursday phone call to Scheff’s office was not returned because, according to her voicemail, she is out of the country until May 5. She also did not return an email seeking comment.
> 
> BAMN has led the resistance against conservatives and Trump supporters in Berkeley and elsewhere in California.
> 
> Last June, BAMN organizer Yvette Felarca, a public school teacher, was captured on video assaulting a protester outside a white nationalist group’s rally in Sacramento.
> 
> 
> 
> Seven people were stabbed in the clashes between the white nationalists and self-described “anti-fascists.”
> 
> “The goal today was to shut down the Nazis’ recruitment rally and I want to congratulate everyone who came out today because we succeeded in doing exactly that,” Felarca said in an interview afterward. “We defeated them and they had to run away hiding behind the police.” She credited their victory to the “militant, integrated, direct action of the people who came out.”
> 
> “BAMN mobilized to get people out here and shut them down,” she admitted. “For us, there’s no free speech for fascists…Nazis and fascists are dangerous and must be stopped and shut down by any means necessary.”
> 
> The group utilized those same tactics in organizing protests against right-wing provocateur Milo Yiannopoulos, who was scheduled to speak at University of California – Berkeley in February. The group deemed Yiannopoulos a fascist. His speech was cancelled after rioters assaulted suspected Trump supporters and set the campus ablaze.
> 
> 
> After Felarca faced a backlash for her open disdain for conservative free speech in a Fox News interview with Daily Caller co-founder Tucker Carlson, Driver held a press conference with Felarca, railing against her critics, who Driver said organized a “witch hunt” against Felarca.
> 
> BAMN was also among the left-wing groups that attacked attendees of a conservative free speech rally on April 15, according to a local Berkeley newspaper, which noted: “BAMN was in the middle of the melee at all three of the recent rallies, including the Feb. 2 Yiannopolous protest.” (RELATED: The Left’s Embrace Of Political Violence Backfires In Berkeley)
> 
> 
> Most recently, BAMN successfully forced the cancellation of conservative commentator Ann Coulter’s speech at the UC-Berkeley due to safety concerns.
> 
> “Our basic thing is to send a loud and clear message that this is not acceptable on our campus,” Hoku Jeffrey, a BAMN organizer, told The New York Times before Coulter’s speech was cancelled. “We will not tolerate anti-immigrant bigotry or bigotry of any kind, which is the only thing she’s here to do.”
> 
> BAMN has a history of co-opting youth into its activist goals.
> 
> The Capital Research Center, a D.C.-based research nonprofit, noted in a report on BAMN: “In Michigan in 2006, several hundred BAMN activists stomped on the floor and shouted obscenities to disrupt a meeting of the state’s Board of Canvassers, which had gathered to certify a ballot initiative allowing voters to decide whether to ban government race and gender-based preference policies. BAMN bussed in Detroit high school students whose chants drowned out speakers.”
> 
> In 2005, the NAACP criticized BAMN for taking advantage of black middle- and high-school students to add to their numbers.
> 
> “Some of them didn’t even know why they were there – they were just there as tokens, so people would see a large number of black students,” Alex Moffet, then-president of the NAACP said, adding that BAMN was “just perpetuating untruths about young black students. As a community, we find that totally unacceptable.”
> 
> In 2005, the FBI put BAMN on a list of organizations potentially involved in terroristic activities. The ACLU publicly blasted the FBI in defense of BAMN, which the ACLU said was only engaging in “peaceful protest activities.”
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://dailycaller.com/2017/04/28/d...to-pro-pedophilia-group-nambla/#ixzz4fkQuITF1


http://dailycaller.com/2017/04/28/documents-tie-berkeley-riot-organizers-to-pro-pedophilia-group-nambla/


----------



## Reaper

Yale Republicans are holding a BBQ right next to the hunger strike :kobelol


----------



## 2 Ton 21

RipNTear said:


> Yale Republicans are holding a BBQ right next to the hunger strike :kobelol


:lol delicious trolling :yum:

Wonder if any of them crossed over.

Reminds me of the King of the Hill episode where Peggy and Luanne joined a sorority that was really a cult. The only allowed food in the cult was rice. Hank got them and the other members out by grilling by the fence around their house.


----------



## MrMister

if autocomplete predicts the future then it's really fucking bad at it.

tools of satan:lmao


----------



## virus21

> For the tidy sum of $400,000, former President Barack Obama was lured out of his months-long global vacation to speak at an A&E Network event on Thursday in New York.
> 
> …which seems to be the going rate, considering it’s the same fee Obama will receive for speaking at an upcoming health-care conference sponsored by investment bank Cantor Fitzgerald.
> 
> The “very exclusive media, New York power players crowd” wasn’t expecting him to stand up for conservative bomb-thrower Ann Coulter, but that’s just what the former president did, according to CNN.
> 
> Of course, you first have to get past the school girl gushing going on between CNN’s Erin Burnett and Janice Min, the former Hollywood Reporter editor, who was at the event.
> 
> “He walks out… standing ovation, thunderous applause,” Min states breathlessly, as she describes the moment Obama took the stage.
> 
> 
> After mentioning that Obama was asked about his views on the First Amendment, she said he referenced Coulter having to cancel her highly publicized speech at the University of California at Berkeley.
> 
> “He said, ‘Listen, I think that things that are going on right now on college campuses can be crazy. They’re a little extreme,'” she noted. “He said, ‘Ann Coulter, at Berkeley, she should be allowed to speak. That’s ridiculous, of course, she should be allowed to speak.'”
> 
> Min characterized Obama’s remark, spoken in defense of free speech, as “stunning.”


http://www.bizpacreview.com/2017/04/29/stunning-obama-takes-stand-ann-coulter-482008
What do you think of your god now, left wingers?


----------



## 2 Ton 21

virus21 said:


> http://www.bizpacreview.com/2017/04/29/stunning-obama-takes-stand-ann-coulter-482008
> What do you think of your god now, left wingers?


Nice to see some push back against this stuff.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

RipNTear said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852505980713803776
> :kobelol


As per usual, an attempt to keep people in the dark. I for one am shocked, SHOCKED I TELL YOU!!!! :wink2:


----------



## Reaper

Was mentioning this to Deso. I felt that Ann cancelation was a better step than forcing speaking and having riots. A cancelation gives the left nothing to talk about except the climate of fear that led to the cancelation without having any sound byte to mischaracterise or take out of context in the process or a conflict which would allow them to create a distraction from the cause and spread blame around. Now there's no one to blame except the climate of Berkeley.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Miss Sally said:


> I'm confused with the "I'm with her sign" do these people have any clue as to what they're protesting?
> 
> What's funny is celebs showed up this, did they show up with private planes and gas guzzling vehicles? I thought they cared! They're so of the most wasteful people.
> 
> Why does these marches that supposedly care about people in the environment leave so much garbage and crap everywhere? Shouldn't they clean up their own mess? Reminds me of the Dakota pipeline protest which costed 1 million dollars to clean up, or the women's march which left everywhere they went trashed.
> 
> They complain about pollution but offer no real solutions, they support globalism which only further increases pollution issues by businesses setting up shop in poor places where nobody will care what they do. They also don't support stemming the population surge.
> 
> What do these people actually stand for besides buzzwords and joining the bandwagon for a popular movement?


It's kind of a case of damned if you do, damned if you don't. 

Being big into Environmental Issues myself and the whole notion of global climate change being a huge threat that should be taken seriously, I get what a lot of them are protesting. I ended up finding out earlier that my college actually had their Environmental Science Club go down there to participate in stuff. I hope they cleaned up after themselves though, I hate that shit and I know some of the people in those marches do that stuff. Preach what you want to preach, but you should also practice some of what you preach. 

Their main concern here seems to be that Trump doesn't really mention nor seem to care much about the idea of global climate change, nor the idea of protecting our environment. With the exception of a donation made to the Sierra Club, all I know is that a lot of his proposed budget has the biggest cuts coming from most Environmental agencies. 

I'm not sure if I follow your argument on the population surge stemming. I know quite a bit of people who are choosing not to have children now, and the birthrate for the country as a whole is falling. The vast majority of higher birthrates are in third world countries mainly. 

But what sucks is that you get people who sit back and criticize protests as being a waste of time overall, yet at the same time they'll get on people for not going out and doing anything to support their own views. At this rate, I've maneuvered myself to the area where I'll support what I feel like and give two shits about what most people think of it. If people want to go out and march for something while actually being a huge supporter of some idea, cool. Bandwagon will always happen, it's human nature really for big groups to have those types of people in them. I don't think there hasn't been some large protest or march that hasn't had a bunch of bandwagon types within it. 

(Sorry if this comes as rambling, I ended up addressing a lot of what you wrote out of order I think)


----------



## virus21




----------



## TheNightmanCometh

RipNTear said:


> Was mentioning this to Deso. I felt that Ann cancelation was a better step than forcing speaking and having riots. A cancelation gives the left nothing to talk about except the climate of fear that led to the cancelation without having any sound byte to mischaracterise or take out of context in the process or a conflict which would allow them to create a distraction from the cause and spread blame around. Now there's no one to blame except the climate of Berkeley.


I have a feeling the left will have a lot to talk about when Milo shows up.


----------



## Yeah1993

People on twitter are having a field day with the 'ok' hand gesture being for '***********.' It's hilarious.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

virus21 said:


>


And here I thought the "OK" sign was a symbol for the Illuminati. :maury


----------



## Reaper

It's the om sign for meditation.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Miss Sally

Dr. Middy said:


> It's kind of a case of damned if you do, damned if you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I follow your argument on the population surge stemming. I know quite a bit of people who are choosing not to have children now, and the birthrate for the country as a whole is falling. The vast majority of higher birthrates are in third world countries mainly.


I'm not talking about the Western world, as population decline will become stable as automation takes over. This is why bringing in people is dumb when we're on the cusp of needing far less people. My issue with them is that when it comes to 3rd world population booms they go quiet and don't wish to talk about nor offer solutions because "racism". Western people having less children doesn't mean anything if people in the 3rd world keep reproducing at a rate that makes up for the decline.


----------



## MrMister

I think Sargon is right. We're not even close to the bottom of how stupid people can be stupid. 


What is astonishing to me, but it shouldn't be, is that this ok symbol explanation is extremely similar to the explanation for how the horns hand gesture was a satanic hand gesture, the reason being that you make three sixes with the devil horns. These people are acting like Christian fundamentalists again. 

This one is actually A LOT more stupid, however, than the Christian fundies having issues with the horns.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Miss Sally said:


> I'm not talking about the Western world, as population decline will become stable as automation takes over. This is why bringing in people is dumb when we're on the cusp of needing far less people. My issue with them is that when it comes to 3rd world population booms they go quiet and don't wish to talk about nor offer solutions because "racism". Western people having less children doesn't mean anything if people in the 3rd world keep reproducing at a rate that makes up for the decline.


It's a matter of educating them properly and if they decide to actually heed the advice of their 1st world brethren. It's difficult to simply go to a less powerful 3rd world nation and basically implement something akin to population control, or even education, when you have cultures who pride their women as being solely for motherhood.

I listened to a Modern Love podcast episode about some woman from the US who decided to move to Djibouti in Africa to do humanitarian work. It details native women she became friends with over there, and who actually questioned about how she only had 2 children, and also mentioned how they pride themselves on motherhood and having a lot of children. It's something that is ingrained into their culture and has been for centuries, and this kind of thing is what I think will be a huge problem to try and get these countries to realize that having more and more children won't help their matters. And given some of the history with first world countries some of these 3rd world countries have had (hell, look at how Africa was broken up and picked like cattle being auctioned off by Europe), I bet many of them are hard pressed into trusting those same people with something as significant as procreation. 

There is also the notion of how resources are used by a child in the USA versus a child in an African nation like Djibouti. I don't remember off the top of my head the statistics on it, but the gap is sizable.


----------



## Reaper




----------



## 2 Ton 21

OK hand sign is *********** now?

Wonder if I could get one started.

Ooh, what about this? Since they believe rule of thumb means the width of a stick you can hit your wife with, then when a guy gives another guy a thumbs up he's telling him to go home and beat his wife.

Thumbs up means violence against women. Pass it around.


----------



## Jay Valero

I've got a hand gesture for those faygos.


----------



## Oxidamus

Really hate the fact I've only had about five days of proper internet for almost a bloody month now. Can't watch any videos at all. 

Please stop posting that obnoxious twat Paul Joseph Watson in the thread, if you're kind enough to care about a fellow users SANITY. Please just post a link instead, and a trigger warning would be nice too. Something like:

*HUGE BRIT TWAT TALKING ABOUT HALF RESEARCHED SHIT HERE >>>* [link the video]

Would suffice, thanks guys.


----------



## Reaper

^The sad thing is that the above isn't even Oxi feigning his reaction. He literally does get triggered by PJW :kobelol


----------



## Simply Flawless

RipNTear said:


>


So does this mean John Cena is racist too? :maury


----------



## Reaper

Simply Flawless said:


> So does this mean John Cena is racist too? :maury


Is he racist if you can't see him?


----------



## Miss Sally

RipNTear said:


> Is he racist if you can't see him?


That just means he's "Institutional Racism" or "Internalized Racism" stuff nobody really sees but are sure are there.


----------



## Oxidamus

Stop f...ing quoting that post with his obnoxious face in it. 


Today I learnt that Dylann Roof has a Wikipedia page, but Elliot Rodger does not. Is this an act of the POLITICALLY CORRECT culture? I can recall people crying out saying that we should not "immortalise" these murderers around the same time Rodger committed his murders, so they've managed to make, in my opinion, the most interesting mass murderer a total footnote in history because he specifically targeted women or some shit.

It's so weird. I mean, it doesn't really matter, but I just really don't like the inconsistency. We should STILL in this current year, and many years after, be examining Elliot Rodger, his mind, and his "twisted world", but who gives a FUCK about Dylann Roof and his racist shite?


----------



## virus21




----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859021070342508545


----------



## virus21

> Here’s the most shockingly unshocking surprise of the century. Remember all those leftist diaperwads who marched on DC “for the environment” this weekend? Our own personal climate hero, Leo DiCaprio, even made an appearance. Turns out those star-studded marchers care about the environment so much, they left a huge trail of waste in their wake. #HelpingMotherEarth
> 
> DC residents are none too happy about it…
> 
> On Saturday, environmentalists from across the country converged on Washington, DC for the “People’s Climate March,” to urge the Trump Administration to invest in policies that fight climate change. As protesters packed up … the Washington Mall was left littered with garbage, including paper signs, food containers and plastic bags.
> DC residents cataloged the mess on social media.
> 
> A DC resident living near the march site told Heat Street that he was extremely dismayed by the “giant piles of signs and trash” left strewn across the park.
> 
> 
> Yeah, can’t say I’m surprised. These are the same unfortunate trashlings who frequent every climate protest known to mankind. You know the type (see Dakota Pipeline Protestors, Who ‘Care’ About the Environment, Abandon Their Dogs… and DNC Bus Dumps Human Feces in Storm Drain… But They Love the Environment!). They fly out to these marches, snap a few solidarity selfies, abandon their trash and call it day.
> 
> In fact, it seems these wimpish activists aren’t so concerned with cleaning up after themselves, but rather how many likes their Instagram posts get. Because hashtagging in the new picketing or something. But garbaging up the place for your cause? Still not helping.
> 
> 
> Apparently these guys didn’t get the memo…
> 
> The REAL environmentalists here? The street-cleaning dudes (and dudettes) who have to come collect all the garbage these faux earth-loving hippies leave behind. Because, according to their own narrative, using truckloads of plastic to make banners – then abandoning said banners in the streets, gutters, and overflowing dumpsters – isn’t doing the earth any favors.
> 
> Behold, one of the many accomplishments of the climate movement (see Fascism? Environmentalists Force Coal Plant Closure. Town Economy Hit HARD…).
> 
> Speaking of climateness…


https://www.louderwithcrowder.com/climate-marchers-trash-environment/


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

virus21 said:


>


Best Youtube comment...

"Look at all these Misogynist who don't want a female president, #ImWithHer﻿" :ha


----------



## Oxidamus

Leonardo DiCaprio is allowed to be a hypocrite. He is a world wonder. :armfold


----------



## virus21




----------



## TripleG

I don't want to say that Climate Change is a scam, but it does feel weird to me that politicians push forth an agenda that would result in them getting more tax money being pumped into the federal system, and supporters of it like Al Gore and Leo (as demonstrated above) encourage me to go with less "for the good of the environment" when they live in mansions and leave more of a carbon footprint than I could ever hope to leave.


----------



## Oxidamus

Do we actually have people here who believe man's effect on climate change is seriously nonexistent? :argh:


----------



## Reaper

TripleG said:


> I don't want to say that Climate Change is a scam, but it does feel weird to me that politicians push forth an agenda that would result in them getting more tax money being pumped into the federal system, and supporters of it like Al Gore and Leo (as demonstrated above) encourage me to go with less "for the good of the environment" when they live in mansions and leave more of a carbon footprint than I could ever hope to leave.


Climate change is happening - and eventually a climate cooling will happen.

Climate change _alarmism _and majority government programs related to climate change are scams. It's not just a coincidence that the same corrupt tax and spend parties the world over are salivating at the prospect of another money collecting scam to line their own pockets. 

Warmer temperatures are better for life (both plants and animals). Any scientist that claims that _warming_ of a few decimals of degrees is going to lead to loss of life is a complete and utter freaking moron who might as well believe that drinking water when thirsty dehydrates you. If we are pumping more CO2 then that's a good thing because last I checked that's the food of plants and most animals eat plants. 

The only areas that are threatened are coastal areas (if there is a huge ice melt) and those who think that the government is going to be able to do anything about it is the kind of moron that believes that pricking an elephant with a needle is going to kill it. 

You don't need a climate science PhD to be able to make that conclusion.


----------



## 777

Dear Mr. DiCaprio,

I would love to help save the environment by driving an electric car...unfortunately all I can afford is a third hand pick up truck...

P.S.: Fuck you.


----------



## virus21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859361169978667008


----------



## virus21




----------



## deepelemblues

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/bl...d/news-story/4f23b0c2736cc3dfda432956a8e3395a


----------



## virus21




----------



## Simply Flawless

virus21 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859361169978667008


The black and poor deserve a fucking education as much as anyone


----------



## virus21

Simply Flawless said:


> The black and poor deserve a fucking education as much as anyone


Rich Liberals: Of course....just not where our kids are


----------



## virus21

Irony or karma, you decide


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859171301726068740
By the way, I have had this. Pretty good stuff


----------



## MrMister

I think it's moderately funny.


----------



## Miss Sally

virus21 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859361169978667008


"Everyone has a right to come here, open borders, open borders!" But bitch when taxes go up, they move into their area or jobs are lost. 

"Diversity is our strength!" Only diversity they know of is eating at ethnic places and living in exclusive 90% white areas.


----------



## deepelemblues

MrMister said:


> I think it's moderately funny.


----------



## Reaper

virus21 said:


> Rich Liberals: Of course....just not where our kids are


I don't mind intermixing obviously but the last thing I want is for my kid to end up in a school with kids from poor families. 

I would personally live below my preferred lifestyle if it meant living in an area with a rich school - so if I was ever in a situation where I am doing what I want is best for my kids and that school was forced into becoming another charity case, I'd either move again, or be really upset.


----------



## virus21




----------



## CamillePunk

@DesolationRow @AryaDark @Iconoclast @L-DOPA @Miss Sally @Catalanotto aka Shoe0nHead IRL






Shoe's take on the "Red Pill" documentary done by a feminist regarding the Men's Rights movement. Incredible to see how much feminists do not want this documentary, or this movement, to be allowed to exist.

Also here's a PJW video I'm going to post for no reason, although it incidentally is on-topic:


----------



## virus21




----------



## Miss Sally

*'When a white person throws up the gang sign, they're basically making a mockery of the oppression that African Americans in hyper-segregated neighborhoods face,' fourth-year Robert Gardner told the Daily Bruin of the incident said. 'A lot of black Bruins are extremely upset at this appropriation of our culture … that's derived out of anti-black racism.'
Gardner, whose cousin died as the result of gang violence, said many African Americans in segregated neighborhoods join gangs as a way to generate income or for protection.
Freshman Kosi Ogbuli told the Daily Bruin that the photo was inexcusable.
'From where I grew up, it's a sign that implies a lot of things and a lot of danger,' Ogbuli said. 'It's like a name tag for what gang you're in – that's your set and you're proud of being in it.'


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...dent-fire-making-gang-sign.html#ixzz4g3I4AE6O 
Follow us: @mailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook*

Hahaha! Cultural appropriation applies to gang signs now guys!

We used to throw up gang signs as kids for fun with each other. 

I thought the photo was hilarious, stuff like this is just so dumb to whine about.


----------



## virus21

And in some rare good news



> The news is full of recent incidents in which students have blocked or attempted to block campus speakers. Students have shouted down or shut down appearances of controversial speakers at Middlebury College, Claremont McKenna College and the University of California, Los Angeles, among other campuses. While the students involved there are on the left, invitations have been rescinded for views favoring abortion rights (an invitation withdrawn at Saint Mary's College in Indiana), and invitations have been protested for speaker views seen as anti-Israel (as in a case at the City University of New York, in which officials are refusing to block an appearance).
> In much of the public discussion of these incidents, students are portrayed as intolerant of views with which they disagree.
> Over the weekend, 25 students from about 20 colleges around the country gathered at the University of Chicago to try to start a movement in which students would become leading defenders of free speech on campus -- including speech that they find offensive. The students issued a statement Sunday that they plan to urge other students to sign and to abide by.
> "The Free Speech Movement began as an entirely student-led initiative," says the statement, referring to the University of California, Berkeley, movement of the 1960s. "However, free speech has been increasingly undermined by attempts of students and administrators alike to silence those with whom they disagree. We seek to reclaim that original tradition."
> The statement goes on to say, "A central purpose of education is to teach students to challenge themselves and engage with opposing perspectives. Our ability to listen to, wrestle with and ultimately decide between contending viewpoints fosters mutual understanding as well as personal and societal growth. The active defense of free and open discourse is crucial for our society to continue to thrive as a democracy premised on the open debate of ideas." To that end, the statement stresses that speakers must be able to talk without "censorship or intimidation," with the latter a reference to incidents of speakers being shouted down.
> There are no exceptions offered in the statement. Any speech that would be "constitutionally protected" should be protected. This would apply at private colleges, where First Amendment protections are not legally in place, but where authors of the statement say that the spirit of the First Amendment should prevail. And these principles should apply even when speakers or their points of view are to some on campus "objectionable and even deeply offensive." (The full statement may be found following this article.)
> Individual students and student groups at some campuses have tried to make the case for free speech. At Harvard University, for example, a new student group is trying to invite the most controversial speakers possible to campus. But the effort started at Chicago is seeking to build a national movement, based on a philosophy of supporting free expression.
> Matthew Foldi, the Chicago undergraduate who organized the event, said it came out of discussions with other students and administrators who were frustrated by so many events in which free speech seemed under attack in higher education. "We need a culture where all are free to communicate," he said.
> Foldi stressed that there is nothing wrong with protesting speakers with whom one disagrees, as long as those protests don't prevent anyone from speaking or being heard. He said in fact that protest that doesn't disrupt speech is a vitally important part of free expression on campus.
> Students who participated in this weekend's discussion came from Clemson, Michigan State, New York, Northwestern and Princeton Universities, among others. The hope is that the students will return to their home campuses, spread the word and reach out to friends at other campuses and do the same.
> A model may be found at the faculty level, Foldi said, in the joint letter by Princeton University's Robert P. George and Harvard University's Cornel West (who differ politically) that many other scholars have signed, defending the importance of free expression in higher education. Students need to take a similar stand, Foldi said.
> Foldi is politically active at Chicago in both Republican and pro-Israel groups. He stressed that the new student group is bipartisan and that the founders included Democrats and independents.
> And Foldi said being committed to free speech on campus meant being willing to tolerate appearances by those with whom you disagree. He said that in his first year at Chicago, a pro-Palestinian activist spoke in his dormitory, and that this person was someone who "disgusted" him with support for violence against Israelis. Nonetheless, Foldi said, while he wishes he had handed out leaflets outside the event (he didn't learn of it until after the fact), he views the two acceptable options in such cases as nondisruptive protest or simply staying away.
> The group that met at Chicago doesn't yet have a name, but following is its first statement.
> The Statement
> Support for free expression is a nonpartisan value that must be protected and promoted. We invite any and all interested individuals to sign this Statement of Principles affirming the importance of free expression on campuses across the country. Please share this with other members of your community.
> Why We’re Here and Who We Are:
> The Free Speech Movement began as an entirely student-led initiative. However, free speech has been increasingly undermined by attempts of students and administrators alike to silence those with whom they disagree. We seek to reclaim that original tradition with this student-created Statement of Principles.
> We, the undersigned, stand united in our shared conviction that free expression is critical to our society, in spite of our differing backgrounds, perspectives and ideologies.
> What We Believe:
> A central purpose of education is to teach students to challenge themselves and engage with opposing perspectives. Our ability to listen to, wrestle with and ultimately decide between contending viewpoints fosters mutual understanding as well as personal and societal growth. The active defense of free and open discourse is crucial for our society to continue to thrive as a democracy premised on the open debate of ideas.
> The only way to achieve this is by cultivating a culture where all are free to communicate without fear of censorship or intimidation. While some speech may be objectionable and even deeply offensive, constitutionally protected speech ought to be held and enforced as the standard and must not be infringed upon. As Justice Louis Brandeis observed exactly 90 years ago, “those who won our independence believed … that the path of safety lies in the opportunity to discuss freely supposed grievances and proposed remedies,” and that “the fitting remedy for evil counsels” is not disruption, violence or suppression, “but good ones.”
> What You Can Do:
> Our vision is to foster a nationwide community of students, faculty, staff, alumni and other friends who support free expression.
> If you share our passion for free speech, viewpoint diversity and open discourse, please sign on to this Statement of Principles and encourage your community to do the same.


https://www.insidehighered.com/news/2017/05/01/students-campuses-nationwide-issue-statement-calling-free-speech#.WQnOtxWpHPk.twitter


----------



## MrMister

^^^tide is turning maybe. at the very least the high water mark of insanity has passed i think.

That guy botched the Blood sign. You gotta make a b with your right thumb.


----------



## Miss Sally

MrMister said:


> ^^^tide is turning maybe. at the very least the high water mark of insanity has passed i think.
> 
> That guy botched the Blood sign. You gotta make a b with your right thumb.


Yup, he's not doing it fully correctly but close enough.

I think it makes for a great profile picture.

Still the outrage over it is lulzy. Even worse is trying to claim it as appropriation :grin2:


----------



## MrMister

Gangs and gang violence aren't anything to be proud of, yet... 

I wasn't even sure if Bloods still existed. Do Bloods still exist?


yep they do. also wiki has white man hands doing the bloods sign :lmao


----------



## Neuron

Iconoclast said:


> I don't mind intermixing obviously but the last thing I want is for my kid to end up in a school with kids from poor families.
> 
> I would personally live below my preferred lifestyle if it meant living in an area with a rich school - so if I was ever in a situation where I am doing what I want is best for my kids and that school was forced into becoming another charity case, I'd either move again, or be really upset.


I'm in a similar boat. My main issue with this is that these people are liberals who promote "diversity is our strength" talking points and are fine with wagging their fingers at anyone who isn't in favor of it, but cringe away and start fighting against it the second it shows up at their gates.


----------



## virus21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859450942000943108


----------



## Reaper

Neuron said:


> I'm in a similar boat. My main issue with this is that these people are liberals who promote "diversity is our strength" talking points and are fine with wagging their fingers at anyone who isn't in favor of it, but cringe away and start fighting against it the second it shows up at their gates.


People can choose to live virtuous lives all they want. Don't make me convert Mt kids into a part of your silly sociological experiments.

That's all I ask.


----------



## virus21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859909530955730945
Nuke the planet, just fucking nuke it


----------



## virus21




----------



## Miss Sally

virus21 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859909530955730945
> Nuke the planet, just fucking nuke it


This is a real thing, Riley Dennis among others who write for various feminist blogs and vlogs have been attacking gay people as discriminating against dating men/women trans or otherwise. 

Just when gay people thought they were safe, Social Justice turns it's head to call them bigots.

If you watched Bill Nye and the Ice Cream sketch it's promoting that everyone is or should be "pansexual" and not limit their sexual options to just one gender/skin tone etc. This is also pretty much saying gay people are just as guilty as straight people. Gay folks didn't read the fine print when many signed up for Social Justice.


----------



## Miss Sally

MrMister said:


> Gangs and gang violence aren't anything to be proud of, yet...
> 
> I wasn't even sure if Bloods still existed. Do Bloods still exist?
> 
> 
> yep they do. also wiki has white man hands doing the bloods sign :lmao


They do exist, they're rather large and yes mostly black but appropriation and that somehow gang members are somehow victims in this is laughably absurd.


----------



## Stephen90




----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859894693269778432
I can't verify it since I don't have netflix, but I wouldn't be surprised if this is true. And if it is true, then I feel sorry for the kids that are going to be raised in public schools in the future.

BTW, the person who posted this is trying to blame netflix which is stupid because obviously the original company edited it - which I guess has been done by Nye and his PR team as a means of damage control.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Iconoclast said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859894693269778432
> I can't verify it since I don't have netflix, but I wouldn't be surprised if this is true. And if it is true, then I feel sorry for the kids that are going to be raised in public schools in the future.
> 
> BTW, the person who posted this is trying to blame netflix which is stupid because obviously the original company edited it - which I guess has been done by Nye and his PR team as a means of damage control.


Just checked the episode on Netflix and yeah it's been cut from it.

Original segment






Saw this in the comments for that article on reddit's Television subreddit.



> Just based on the runtimes of the episodes on Netflix, I'd say that more than one episode has had content edited out. Most clock in at 22 or 23, which is normal for a half-hour show. "The Sun" episode is a paltry 19 minutes.
> 
> In checking, they removed the "Nifty Home Experiment" where kids can make their own thermometer (It suggests adult supervision as it involves very hot water) and a "Try This" segment about solar panels that involves water, food coloring and glass bakeware left out in the sun. (Completely harmless if you ask me)


----------



## TripleG

So we're cutting science out of a science show now? Seriously?


----------



## Reaper

2 Ton 21 said:


> Just checked the episode on Netflix and yeah it's been cut from it.
> 
> Original segment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this in the comments for that article on reddit's Television subreddit.


Did the make your own thermometor segment have just hot water, or included mercury as that's the key ingredient in thermometers? 

The other segment could have been edited out because there's some hysteria around food coloring causing cancer.

It's their show - they can edit it all they want. The thing that is concerning here is the idea that "science" when peddled to children just isn't about "science" anymore. It's turned into politicized dogma. Just a few years ago it was only literature that was a target of the SJWs. Looks like "science" is under threat as well. I mean, they have been attacking "logic" as a tool of supremacy as well lately so I'm not surprised that they're coming for "science" with all guns blazing.


----------



## Yeah1993

The interesting thing is the scene doesn't even mention gender, it mentions boy/girl, which could just be kidspeak for male/female. It could be interpreted as the scene talking about strictly sex and not gender, and they still took it out.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Iconoclast said:


> Did the make your own thermometor segment have just hot water, or included mercury as that's the key ingredient in thermometers?
> 
> The other segment could have been edited out because there's some hysteria around food coloring causing cancer.
> 
> It's their show - they can edit it all they want. The thing that is concerning here is the idea that "science" when peddled to children just isn't about "science" anymore. It's turned into politicized dogma. Just a few years ago it was only literature that was a target of the SJWs. Looks like "science" is under threat as well. I mean, they have been attacking "logic" as a tool of supremacy as well lately so I'm not surprised that they're coming for "science" with all guns blazing.


Don't know enough about those other cuts to say.

Politics has crept into everything, hasn't it? It's inescapable. It was always there to some extent, but now it's just in everything. It's exhausting.

Read some people trying to defend the cuts by saying that certain segments of Sagan's Cosmos have been edited to reflect new scientific discoveries. Ridiculous defense. Everything said in the Nye segment is still scientifically accurate. The only "controversy" is over the nouns used. Instead of cutting it they could have just dubbed her saying male/female, but it's cheaper to just cut it, I guess.


----------



## Kink_Brawn

CamillePunk said:


> Also here's a PJW video I'm going to post for no reason, although it incidentally is on-topic:


Haha..yeah. I find PJW kind of annoying and cucky but he has good content sometimes and this video makes a very sobering point....what the fuck do people in the West learn in school??? ****** bad??


----------



## Stephen90




----------



## Yeah1993

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859473330625282049
Idk if this is the result of PC but it's worth posting in here. How could you not laugh? :lmao shoe0nhead retweets the best damn shit.

here's the vid


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859684802286452736


----------



## Reaper

^^^ :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

That's even worse than anything I ever saw in Pakistan. 

Speaking of shampoo ads. Here's one of my favorite ads of all time (from Thailand). From back when things weren't about pushing an SJW message into everything. Those were the good old days 

:mj2






---



2 Ton 21 said:


> Don't know enough about those other cuts to say.
> 
> Politics has crept into everything, hasn't it? It's inescapable. It was always there to some extent, but now it's just in everything. It's exhausting.


That's what happens when the state runs the curriculum and not actual academia in public schools which creates an unequal shift in universities which leads to the spread of a particular ideology across the board. 



> Read some people trying to defend the cuts by saying that certain segments of Sagan's Cosmos have been edited to reflect new scientific discoveries. Ridiculous defense. Everything said in the Nye segment is still scientifically accurate. The only "controversy" is over the nouns used. Instead of cutting it they could have just dubbed her saying male/female, but it's cheaper to just cut it, I guess.


:lmao The fact that they're willing to delete what is essentially part of our historical record which is an extremely important aspect of science in and of itself, you can see just how cultist popular science is as opposed to it being actual science. 

The way atheists and science popularists defend Sagan, Tyson and Nye is 100% the same as the way creationists defend Ken Ham, Kirk Cameron and Ray Comfort. It's really quite fascinating how polar opposite cults form with incredibly similar modus operandi.

I saw one woman defend Nye by saying that he doesn't need to he a scientist to talk about science because he's just bringing us the message. 

Now tell me if that isn't a popular defense for Prophets? "they're just messengers"


----------



## Simply Flawless

virus21 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859909530955730945
> Nuke the planet, just fucking nuke it


Gay men don't like fannies because they're GAY....why is this a hard concept for people? Being a gay male means they aren't attracted to women but oh fuck that its discrimination :leo


----------



## virus21




----------



## Stinger Fan

Iconoclast said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859894693269778432
> I can't verify it since I don't have netflix, but I wouldn't be surprised if this is true. And if it is true, then I feel sorry for the kids that are going to be raised in public schools in the future.
> 
> BTW, the person who posted this is trying to blame netflix which is stupid because obviously the original company edited it - which I guess has been done by Nye and his PR team as a means of damage control.


Bill Nye and his team can't afford to lose any revenue streams so its easier to suppress scientific fact as to not offend people to keep that money rolling


----------



## virus21

> An overwhelming majority of violent “Antifascist” protesters still live with their mom, according to a new study.
> 
> Research found that 92% of those suspected of violent crimes at Left-leaning demonstrations still share their home with their parents.
> 
> The study was carried out with data from Germany, and published in the German tabloid BILD – so results may vary compared to other Western activists.
> 
> Nonetheless – the findings ring true:
> 
> 84% are male
> 72% are aged 18-29
> 90% are single
> 34% are unemployed
> Violent protest hit the headlines last week when the so-called #AntiFa hijacked protests against Milo Yiannopoulos at the University of California, Berkeley.
> 
> MORE
> Philip Davies: So-Called Feminist MPs Ignore Scourge of Sharia Courts
> There’s a Law Being Drafted to Guarantee Free Speech on Campus
> University of Central Florida Campus Progressives Start ‘Leftist Fight Club’ to Battle GOP
> Rioters set fires, attacked people with metal poles, smashed windows, used pepper spray and ultimately caused the event to be called off.
> 
> Their intervention caught the attention of President Trump, who threatened to defund the college in response.
> 
> Local media recorded that three protesters got arrested – but, judging from this survey, perhaps a more appropriate response would be grounding them.


https://heatst.com/culture-wars/study-92-of-anti-fascist-protesters-still-live-with-their-mom/?mod=sm_tw_post
HAHAHAHAH!

SANTA CRUZ, Calif. – A mob of social justice students commandeered the University of California, Santa Cruz’s administration building Tuesday to demand the school paint a dorm on campus in “Pan-Afrikan” colors, among other things. “We demand that the university fund the ENTIRE exterior of the Rosa Parks African American Themed House being painted Pan-Afrikan colors (red, green, and black) by the start of spring quarter 2017,” students with UCSC’s Afrikan Black Student Alliance wrote in a list of demands to school officials. “These Pan-Afrikan colors represent Black liberation, and represent our diaspora, and the goals of our people.” Hundreds of students stormed into Kerr Hall around 1 p.m. Tuesday and have refused to leave until university officials heed all of their “uncompromisable demands,” locking some doors with chains and stacking furniture in front of others, KGO reports. They’ve stockpiled food and posted social justice messages in the windows, and now they’re mostly loafing around on the floor, sleeping and playing on their computers, while they wait for school officials to deliver on the demands, according to NBC Bay Area. Organizers contend they had “no other choice” than to stage their collective tantrum. “We gave the chancellor a simple, very simple list of demands that will uplift and affirm the humanity of our black people,” a student who would not identify herself told KGO. “We will be here until our demands are met and we are not leaving until our demands are met.” San Francisco Bay Area Independent Media Center reports the group issued a total of seven demands: The purchase of a special property near campus for low-income housing for “historically disadvantaged students” with four bedrooms and “appropriate furnishings” to be “operated by the Afrikan Black Student Alliance.” That “ALL African Black Caribbean identified students have a four-year housing guarantee to live in the Rosa Parks African American Themed House.” That the university “remove the bed and release the Rosa Parks African Themed House lounge so it can serve its original purpose.” That UCSC “fund the ENTIRE exterior of the Rosa Parks African American Themed House being painted Pan-African colors (red, green, and black) by the start of the spring quarter 2017.” All incoming students are subjected to mandatory “in-person diversity competency training.” That UCSC allocate $100,000 to hire a special advisor with “personal and professional experience handling African/Black/Caribbean student issues.” A “response from Chancellor (George) Blumenthal and all interested parties by April 3, 2017.” The current Rosa Parks African American Themed House is part of a larger student housing complex where all of the buildings are white. The students contend the paint job is necessary because “throughout western history, ABC folks have been pushed into the margins of western society. “Currently, ABC students are being pushed into the margins of UCSC housing,” they wrote. The ABC students want “visibility, pride and a safe haven within this predominantly white institution,” and believe “painting this house with Pan-Afrikan colors will revive the goals and purpose of R.PAATH.” UCSC spokesman Scot Hernandez-Jason told KGO the chancellor sent the students a response that included “an explanation of what we’re working on – what we’re able to do and what we’re not able to do – and there’s a variety of reasons for each situation.” College officials told NBC Bay Area “the protest is peaceful, and our focus is on ensuring the safety of staff who work in the building and of the students who took over the building.” “We’ve taken some steps forward, including hiring a recruitment specialist and a retention specialist, and continue to discuss how we can make sure that all students feel supported and have a sense of belonging,” the statement continued. “The campus is sensitive to the needs being expressed by the students.” Chancellor Blumenthal is reportedly scheduled to meet with the social justice warriors on Thursday.
http://eagnews.org/uc-santa-cruz-students-take-over-admin-building-demand-white-dorm-be-painted-pan-afrikan-colors/
Cut the power and Wi Fi, see how long they last


----------



## Miss Sally

Iconoclast said:


> ^^^ :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> That's even worse than anything I ever saw in Pakistan.
> 
> Speaking of shampoo ads. Here's one of my favorite ads of all time (from Thailand). From back when things weren't about pushing an SJW message into everything. Those were the good old days
> 
> :mj2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> 
> 
> That's what happens when the state runs the curriculum and not actual academia in public schools which creates an unequal shift in universities which leads to the spread of a particular ideology across the board.
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao The fact that they're willing to delete what is essentially part of our historical record which is an extremely important aspect of science in and of itself, you can see just how cultist popular science is as opposed to it being actual science.
> 
> The way atheists and science popularists defend Sagan, Tyson and Nye is 100% the same as the way creationists defend Ken Ham, Kirk Cameron and Ray Comfort. It's really quite fascinating how polar opposite cults form with incredibly similar modus operandi.
> 
> I saw one woman defend Nye by saying that he doesn't need to he a scientist to talk about science because he's just bringing us the message.
> 
> Now tell me if that isn't a popular defense for Prophets? "they're just messengers"


It's because these dipshits haven't changed a Goddamn thing in their lives. They're "nu atheists" instead of getting rid of Religion and Religious tendencies they've simply just replaced their Faith based Religion with Science. The problem is they never got rid of their faith based thinking so they defend what information to be believe the absolute truth with zealous zeal, not realizing that there are concrete facts. They think everything is subjective based on what they feel, like they did with Religious texts. 

It's no different than with addicts, they give up one vice and pick up another but they don't fix the core problem which is addiction. These same people never gave up faith, just simply placed it into something else and because of this line of thinking treat the Science they like as a Religion and guys like Nye as prophets.


----------



## TripleG

I love it. Gay men discriminate against women by not being attracted to them. 

The SJWs really have become a twisted fun house mirror version of the religious right. Different message, but same results: Control. They are bound and determined to control how we think, feel, and behave in the bedroom.


----------



## Reaper

Religious right have calmed down for the most part. I think they're just content to sit back and watch the SJW's burn down the so-called "rational" left and simply enjoying it. :draper2 

If I was a religious right-wing fanatic that hated gays, I would be enjoying the cannibalism of the left right now (and I admit that I do enjoy some of it - not all of it because SJW's are undoing a lot of aspects of individual liberty and that's scary) - just as I've seen the Muslims in their blogosphere openly claim that they will use the west's fear of Islamophobia against them.

It's a complex cultural scenario at the moment and I believe we really are living a cultural war where by the end of it both the left and the right will lose the liberties they enjoy.


----------



## 777

Let's just suppose that the strawmen were accurate (which is pure bullshit), what does the extreme left propose we 'do' with all of these wrongthinkers...
Unemployable and in poverty?
Prison?
Gulags?
Death Camps?

...and somehow think that 'they' will be immune to this puritanical cleansing?
Zero awareness and zero forethought.


----------



## Stinger Fan

> *B.C. school’s decision to not celebrate Mother’s, Father’s day in class sparks debate*
> 
> A letter to parents of a Grade 1 and 2 class of a Mission school is sparking some discussion online today.
> The Albert McMahon Elementary School sent a letter home to parents informing them that:
> 
> *“In an effort to celebrate diversity, inclusivity, and also to nurture our students who are part of non-traditional families, we have decided to encourage those celebrations to take place at home. Due to this, the children will not be making gifts at school to make on Mother’s and Father’s day. We feel each family knows the best way to celebrate with their own family.”*
> Roy Glebe, a Mission resident whose son goes to the school, received the letter and decided to share it on his Facebook page and a private Facebook group.
> 
> The letter has since generated thousands of comments and shares online with many weighing in on both sides of the issue.
> 
> “I wasn’t trying to hang the school out, I literally posted it for discussion,” said Glebe.
> 
> He said the school didn’t discuss the issue with parents or the decision and he admits he did find that “a little odd.”
> 
> “I think they could have found a better way for all the kids to participate instead of saying no to everybody,” he said.


http://globalnews.ca/news/3424134/bc-school-mothers-fathers-day-debate/

This is ridiculous , among all the issues out there this is one of the major ones that needed to be addressed quickly? Is this really going to be something thats considered taboo now? It makes no sense and I don't get how punishing kids solves anything


----------



## Reaper

Instead of taking the lazy/easy way out, what they should be doing is asking kids to celebrate their guardian instead. So simple, see?

But government schools were never known for their diligence anyways.


----------



## Miss Sally

Stinger Fan said:


> http://globalnews.ca/news/3424134/bc-school-mothers-fathers-day-debate/
> 
> This is ridiculous , among all the issues out there this is one of the major ones that needed to be addressed quickly? Is this really going to be something thats considered taboo now? It makes no sense and I don't get how punishing kids solves anything


Actually Holidays should be taken out of school, separation between Church and State.

The only special days that should be allowed in schools are Ramadan, Islamic New Year, Ashura, Day of Arafah and Laylat al-Qadr. This will promote secularism as well as Diversity!


----------



## DOPA

:lmao.


----------



## virus21

> In a moment resembling Hillary Clinton’s infamous “deplorables” comment, Mr. Macron — who currently leads Front National leader Marine Le Pen in the polls — took to the stage at a 10,000-strong rally in Paris to dub Front National the “anti-France party”, branding their supporters “fearmongerers” and “extreme”.
> 
> “They’re here. It’s they. It’s they who are our true enemies,” declared Mr. Macron.
> 
> “Powerful, organized, skillful, determined,” he said: “You pass them in the streets, in the countryside or on the web, most often well hidden. As hateful as they are cowardly. You know them. The party of the agents of the disaster, the fearmongerers. The French far-right. It’s here”.
> 
> The French Presidential favourite was joined on stage by the country’s Energy and Environment Minister Segolene Royal, when he called for “spirit of resistance” — a word often employed by hard-left “antifa” activists and Democrats insistent upon derailing the President Trump administration in the United States.
> 
> In September 2016, then-Democrat presidential candidate Hillary Clinton sneered at Republican supporters, calling them a “basket of deplorables”, branding them “racist, sexist, homophobic, Islamophobic”.
> 
> “They use anger, they propagate lies. For decades they have fanned hatred, fomented divisions, imposed their discourse of discrimination,” Mr. Macron continued.
> 
> The former banker has long been known as the establishment’s candidate in France’s election, being preferred amongst the European Commission, and receiving the support of major figures across the entrenched political classes such as former British Prime Minister Tony Blair and former U.S. President Barack Obama.
> 
> While ahead in the polls, the En Marche! candidate has suffered setbacks in the final week of campaigning ahead of the second and final round of voting on Sunday.
> 
> When visiting a factory shortly after the first round of voting, Mr. Macron was jeered by workers who had recently been met by Marine Le Pen.
> 
> Ms. Le Pen, still the outsider, though narrowing the gap between the two, has attacked her opponent as soft on terrorism, and received the endorsement of first round eliminated Nicolas Dupont–Aignan, political grandson of former French leader Gen. Charles de Gaulle.
> 
> On Tuesday, celebrated French actress and model Brigitte Bardot slammed Mr. Macron on her Twitter feed, stating: “The contempt he gives to animal suffering can be seen in the total lack of empathy reflected in the coldness of his steel eyes.
> 
> “Whilst the scandals are increasing, he takes the side of the animal breeders and the hunters against animal rights associations that are fighting with the lobbies that seem to have power over this candidate.”
> 
> Ms. Bardot is a noted animal rights campaigner, and said of Ms. Le Pen: “I am very patriotic. I was raised by a father and a grandfather who fought for France and instilled in me a love of my homeland. I am not proud of what France is today… I’m not a ‘facho’ [fascist], any more than Marine Le Pen is.”
> 
> “Marine Le Pen has the will to take France in hand, to restore borders and give priority to the French.”
> 
> Campaigning ends in France on Friday night, with the election set to take place on Sunday


http://www.breitbart.com/london/2017/05/04/macrons-deplorables-moment/


----------



## virus21




----------



## TripleG

When I was a grade school student, I felt left out because I was one of only two kids in my class that was left handed. It just wasn't fair that everyone else had an easier time writing on the chalkboard and finding supplies that could suit them, and I was constantly hindered. I feel like this definitely impacted my grades and put on an unfair level with the rest of the kids. 

Also, it hurt my feelings that left handed characters were barely represented in the TV shows that I watched. It triggered me! It made me feel like I was being excluded. And when there are left handed characters, they are portrayed as weird freaks (looking at you Ned Flanders!). I demand representation of left handed characters! And I want pre-existing characters to be made left handed, because that is the only way I can feel like I am being done justice. Captain America and Batman are my favorite superheroes, but could you imagine if they were left handed?! Game changer! 

But you really want to know what upset me? When Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess was released on the Wii, to fit the controls, they changed Link from a lefty to a righty. WHAT?! OH MY GOD, THAT TRIGGERED THE FUCK OUTTA ME!! LINK WAS MY CHARACTER FOR MY PEOPLE! YOU CAN'T TAKE THAT FROM ME! As a result of being triggered so thoroughly, I decided to completely boycott the Wii as a system (obviously the controls were righty normative and prejudice against lefties in design...ugh!) and I had to drop friends that dared to buy one themselves. I mean do they understand how offensive that is? If you bought a Wii, then you contributed to the oppression of my people and that makes you a privileged bigot! 

(please stop me when this all sounds insane)


----------



## DesolationRow

@CamillePunk, come on, please tell us what's happening now at UC Santa Cruz... osey2 :lol



L-DOPA said:


> :lmao.


:lmao

I can confirm: this is true. :curry2


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860121558068727808
What a complete shock.


----------



## CamillePunk

DesolationRow said:


> @CamillePunk, come on, please tell us what's happening now at UC Santa Cruz... osey2 :lol


Well May Day carried over into May 2nd as well as May 3rd, as groups of individuals (very questionable how many of them were truly students :mj) blockaded the entrances to campus to protest "capitalism", resulting in the closing of all dining halls on campus as well as my beloved gym. To make matters worse, it was impossible to leave campus all day, unless one wanted to walk 20+ minutes down and then back up the mountain. The school was quick to e-mail everyone and let them know that they supported "the cause" of these protesters who so disrupted everyone's life for three days, with no apparent aims. Indeed, I was in attendance of one class which was interrupted by organizers of the protest, a few days prior, and they failed to even name the Haymarket Affair upon trying, and made no effort to explain the reasons for their protest. 

There was also much verbal harassment of the police who were ensuring no violence broke out. 

I have to say, protesting "capitalism" on a California University campus is much like protesting snow in Los Angeles, but I suppose being able to virtue signal without the fear of contradiction or conflict, and any hope of having a meaningful impact on anything, is largely the point. I take solace in the fact that virtually everyone I've spoken to or heard from about the protest was quite annoyed, and even heard more than one person utter some form of "I don't know what cause they are against, but I wish I knew so I could support it". :lol I've heard similar agitation from self-described liberal friends of mine who attend UC Berkeley. 

Perhaps these deranged leftists will truly defeat themselves after all. :lol


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Just want to complain about this article about the movie Falling Down. The writer misrepresents the movie to justify her feeling that it's a white racist narrative. Spoiler warning for Falling Down.

*Falling Down: 25 years Later, Does America Get That Michael Douglas’ Flat-Topped Avenger Was the Villain?*



Spoiler: full article



It’s April 1992, and ABC commentator Judith Miller’s voice has an exasperated tinge as she reports to her audience that not one of the officers who beat Rodney King on that infamous videotape has been found guilty of any charges. Soon, riots break out in Los Angeles. Thousands of stores are destroyed. At least 55 people are killed. And less than a mile away, Joel Schumacher is directing Falling Down.

Starring Michael Douglas as “D-Fens” — that’s the name on the character’s vanity license plate — Falling Down is, on the surface, about how much a single human can take before he loses it. But underneath the clever quips and expensive explosions, this film is a prediction of what the ’90s would birth: Toxic, indiscriminate white male rage and what would become the Fox News generation. Whether Schumacher and white audiences saw the avenging D-Fens as this film’s anti-hero or villain (or both) remains up for debate 25 years later — Roger Ebert in his review at the time laments that a steady diet of revenge films, from Death Wish on, may have primed audiences to too strongly identify with D-Fens. Today, Falling Down remains one of Hollywood’s most overt yet morally complex depictions of the modern white-victimization narrative, one both adored and reviled by the extreme right.

That Falling Down was filmed in L.A. amid the riots is both ironic and telling: D-Fens’ entire narrative is driven by his misconception that he is the true victim, even as he marauds through the city, terrifying fast-food cashiers, construction workers and immigrants — people who have far less privilege than the white, college-educated D-Fens does. The riots, of course, were a reaction to the jury’s and public’s sympathy for the white police officers who beat Rodney King; the cops were portrayed by some media outlets as the real victims with everything to lose, even as King himself suffered unquantifiable brain damage. The film itself is a caricature, but it carries the stain of this reality in every frame.

Like most of Falling Down, the opening scene, where D-Fens is stuck in downtown traffic on the 110/101 interchange, unfolds before a particularly smoggy sky. But that industrial, ’70s-thick air is actually from that April’s blazing fires — the smoke from real black rage backgrounds this manifesto on white paranoia. Falling Down is a Los Angeles a long way from La La Land. But anyone paying attention to white rage today will find familiar the ways that the film couches D-Fens’ behavior in economic anxiety. Not that he’ll say that himself.

It’s D-Fens’ mother who spells out what the flat-topped, tight-lipped white avenger can’t bring himself to say, that he’s a laid-off DoD contractor stiff who was previously “defending the country from the communists.” The Cold War had officially ended a year before Falling Down was filmed in 1991, and defense workers with few transferable skills had been laid off. Elsewhere, unions were declining. The Environmental Protection Act of 1990 was being scapegoated as the culprit of declining “dirty” energy jobs like coal mining. And AOL’s 1991 internet rollout into the home-computer market signaled a digital age that would leave many stubbornly analog folks behind. Plus, jobs were already going overseas long before NAFTA. Women and people of color were negatively affected by these changes, of course, but for the first time in the postwar United States, white men were finding themselves destabilized — not guaranteed a place on top. And some were angry and looking for someone to blame.

Contributing to this feeling of victimization, of a country being stolen, was the death of the Fairness Doctrine, in 1987; since 1949, this FCC policy had demanded anyone holding a broadcast license air discussions of controversial issues in an “honest, equitable and balanced” manner. Rush Limbaugh went national in ’88 and boomed in ’91, sucking American dads into his black hole of hate and thinly veiled racism and sexism; suddenly, white resentment was hugely profitable. In 1976, Travis Bickle was the fringe. In the ’90s, he was going mainstream.

D-Fens is portrayed as an amalgam of all those economic woes, which Schumacher uses to elicit the audience’s sympathy. As D-Fens stews in his Chevette, it takes not more than the film’s first five minutes for him to break, and though Limbaugh’s belligerent ramblings are absent from D-Fens’ car radio, it’s easy to imagine them there. That opening scene — mimicking Fellini’s 8½ — is an object lesson in editing tension: A close-up shot of D-Fens’ sweaty upper lip cuts to a Latina child listening to Spanish radio cuts to rowdy children in a school bus draped in the American flag and on to two rich, white assholes yelling into a car phone. Then come insert shots of bumper stickers reading “Financial Freedom?” and “He died for our sins” and “How am I driving — call 1-800-EAT-SHIT.” Full dissertations could stem just from the glimpses we get of a Tropic Sun billboard emblazoned with the company’s 1990 tagline: “White is for laundry.” Schumacher continually zips back to D-Fens to get his agitated reactions to each new outrage in this buffet of symbolism. To be clear, this is the world from D-Fens’ claustrophobic POV — not reality — and the message he thinks he’s receiving is that he’s no longer welcome in this country.

Suddenly D-Fens proclaims he’s “going home” and abandons his car on the highway to travel by foot to Venice, where his ex-wife and young daughter live. (Leaving the rat race must have been at the fore of white America’s minds back then, as REM’s music video for “Everybody Hurts,” featuring hundreds of workaday folks fleeing the expressway on foot, premiered almost simultaneously with Falling Down.) Going home becomes a central theme of Schumacher’s film, and as D-Fens travels across Los Angeles, we come to understand that “home” means the past, that simpler, fictitious time politicians invoke when they want to win elections, and pundits hammer on when they want to drum up fear and paranoia.

D-Fens’ first stop is a convenience store, where he argues with the Korean-American owner about the price of a can of soda. His knee-jerk reaction is to yell, “Do you know how much money my country has given your country?”

The owner shouts back in a heavy accent that, actually, he’d like D-Fens to tell him how much.

“I dunno,” D-Fens says, “but it’s gotta be a lot.”

The exchange highlights D-Fens’ paternalistic, ethnocentric ignorance, so at first the audience is cued to identify with the store owner — we don’t want to be the fools here. But then D-Fens grabs the owner’s baseball bat and bashes in shelves of merchandise, complaining about inflation. Everyone can agree that things just cost too damn much — Schumacher’s rallying the audience to identify with D-Fens.

In real life, just a few months earlier, teenager Latasha Harlins’ killer — Soon Ja Du, a Korean convenience store owner who shot Harlins in the head after a mere unpleasant encounter — was found guilty of voluntary manslaughter and sentenced to probation and community service. In an L.A. Weekly story about his film Rodney King (premiering April 28 on Netflix), actor Roger Guenveur Smith recalls the tension leading up to Du’s conviction and how the LAPD chose to focus its statements and press conferences on Du’s crime, as if to scapegoat the immigrant group for violence against blacks and take heat off the white police officers on trial for King’s beating. As Schumacher was filming this scene of a Korean-American store owner cowering in fear of his life, Korean-American Angelenos were being called to K-town to defend their stores with improvised weapons and shotguns. Why did the rioters want to destroy Korean stores? Because the shop owners were seen as taking American money out of the community, an idea Schumacher himself exploits here.

The confrontation in the convenience store is one of many that force the question: Which side is Schumacher — and the audience — supposed to be on? Later, at a fast-food restaurant, when D-Fens orders a breakfast Whammlette, Sheila at the register tells him Whammyburger stopped serving breakfast two minutes ago. His everyday frustration with arbitrary rules enforced by corporations seems meant to unify all the little guys in the audience — “Ain’t that the truth!” — even though D-Fens goes on to wave around a semi-automatic weapon , causing one customer to vomit in fear.

That scene might sound shocking today, in our age of open-carry troublemakers patrolling the Walmart parking lot, or at the very least tone-deaf. But Schumacher’s apparent insensitivity masks a fascinating experiment: These scenes seem designed to test how far down the road white or male viewers are willing to hitch a ride with this character before they realize, wait, he’s not the good guy here.

In one scene, Schumacher takes his experiment to the extreme when D-Fens visits a surplus store run by a white supremacist who’s harassing a gay couple. A white supremacist is an easy villain — nobody wants to identify with an avowed racist. The owner, who admires the bag of guns D-Fens has acquired, hides his new friend from the cops who are trailing his path of destruction. But then he drops the N-word. “I’m with you,” he says to D-Fens, while holding a bazooka. “We’re the same.”

D-Fens, disgusted by overt racism, eventually kills the white supremacist, but only after the man has smashed D-Fens’ daughter’s snow globe (a conspicuously symbolic gift). D-Fens can’t — and won’t — face the fact that he, too, is a caricature of white male rage. He won’t speak the slurs but he’ll seethe with anger when he hears that Korean store owner’s broken English. Today, we might see D-Fens and the white supremacist as the infighting sides of the far right — one couches racism in coded words like “thug,” while the other wants an outright ethnic cleanse. Ultimately, what both want is to return to their idea of a purer America, unburdened by the concerns of minorities and women.

Meanwhile, as D-Fens’ ex-wife, Beth, Barbara Hershey offers a startlingly realistic portrayal of an abused woman. Early on, she gives us every clue we’d need to know that D-Fens isn’t the hero: He doesn’t pay child support, she’s taken out a restraining order against him, and he won’t take no for an answer. Of course, not everyone reads those cues as I might. If you dare dwell for a few minutes on men’s rights activism (MRA) movie message boards, you’ll find that this film is seen by many as an “MRA anthem,” though some are conflicted because they’ve picked up on D-Fens really being the “baddie.”

Falling Down offers a stark choice: Viewers can choose to ignore Beth’s warnings and get caught up in D-Fens’ Everyman crusade, or they can believe the woman. But Schumacher and Douglas make D-Fens so charismatic that it’s a given that Beth’s warnings will be ignored by many. In real life, sociopathic abusers often get passes, especially when they’re clean white men with charisma. Women, in this story, bear the brunt of D-Fens’ anger while acting as the Cassandras, trying to warn people — and the audience — who refuse to listen.

When he at last arrives at the home of his ex, D-Fens finds that Beth and their daughter have fled — he seems oblivious to the fact that his threatening phone calls would have driven them from the home. Crushed, D-Fens pops in some old family VHS tapes. He sees a birthday celebration, for the daughter, from back when he and Beth were married. At first everyone is all smiles, just the way he wishes everything would somehow get back to. But then, without provocation, the D-Fens on the tape explodes with anger and starts threatening his family. “Put her on the horsey,” he demands, as his daughter weeps, afraid of her bouncy-horse birthday present.

Anyone watching this — even D-Fens — would know something is wrong. As he stands there, in his ex-wife’s living room, a realization crosses his mind: It wasn’t the loss of his job or his wife that made him this way. He was a ticking time bomb from the start, a man accustomed to getting his own way, impatient and unyielding. That he would choose not to adapt after getting laid off is his own character defect.

But, tragically, in D-Fens’ mind that truth gets washed away in yet more rage when he spots Beth and the girl through the window dashing down the Venice Pier in the distance.

Despite that moment of realization, Schumacher and Falling Down mostly walk the tightrope between satirizing and condoning D-Fens’ behavior and attitudes, as though the filmmakers can’t decide where they stand, forever tormenting those MRA trolls looking for a clear hero but also never quite shaking them off. Like that mostly white Simi Valley jury who refused to accept that four seemingly upstanding cops nearly murdered Rodney King, Falling Down just can’t stop giving white men a break.

At the end of the film, D-Fens chases his daughter and ex-wife down the Venice Pier with a gun. Detective Prendergast, played by Robert Duvall, follows close behind, cautious. D-Fens is a dangerous man who’s already killed at least one person, but the cop doesn’t take out his weapon. If this had been real life, and had he been black, D-Fens likely would have been shot dead by police, but Schumacher gives us one last scene to try to understand who this man is, an olive branch of compassion that’s rarely afforded to nonwhite people. Prendergast tries telling stories and reasoning with D-Fens, and eventually he makes a breakthrough. D-Fens shudders, looks at his hands, then the cop.

“I’m the bad guy?” D-Fens asks.

He is, and that’s been evident for 110 minutes whether or not the audience chose to believe it. D-Fens doesn’t see his privilege. He doesn’t see that the woes of the black man protesting in front of the bank aren’t the same as his, because the black man gets hauled away just for carrying a sign while D-Fens walks free as a murderer. He doesn’t see that his wife has suffered, too, yet still found a way to move on. He’s blind to the simmering resentment of blacks in the city and the inevitable riots raging next door. The question remains: Was Schumacher?

Thousands of miles away, as the riots burnt on in 1992, Rupert Murdoch was formulating a plan for a revolutionary 24-hour news station that would launch just a few years later and go on to bottle that fury and package it as patriotism. “The appetite for news— particularly news that explains to people how it affects them— is expanding enormously,” Murdoch would say in a statement, not quite identifying just which people he meant. In Falling Down, D-Fens perishes because he cannot heal and move on. Fox News was established to keep that wound open, and had the network existed then, he’d have been on at 8/11 p.m. Eastern, offering his “fair and balanced” views of the riots.





> Starring Michael Douglas as “D-Fens” — that’s the name on the character’s vanity license plate — Falling Down is, on the surface, about how much a single human can take before he loses it. But underneath the clever quips and expensive explosions, this film is a prediction of what the ’90s would birth: Toxic, indiscriminate white male rage and what would become the Fox News generation. Whether Schumacher and white audiences saw the avenging D-Fens as this film’s anti-hero or villain (or both) remains up for debate 25 years later — Roger Ebert in his review at the time laments that a steady diet of revenge films, from Death Wish on, may have primed audiences to too strongly identify with D-Fens. Today, Falling Down remains one of Hollywood’s most overt yet morally complex depictions of the modern white-victimization narrative, one both adored and reviled by the extreme right.


The point of the movie wasn't that he was an angry *white *man. He was an angry man. He's not the hero. He's an anti-hero. By the end you understand that. That while he is sympathetic, he's not the good guy.

The writer in an attempt to paint his character as just another racist completely ignores parts where he terrorizes white people like rich men on a golf course, a white road construction crew, and white staff at a burger joint. The two parts I find really annoying are these.



> In one scene, Schumacher takes his experiment to the extreme when D-Fens visits a surplus store run by a white supremacist who’s harassing a gay couple. A white supremacist is an easy villain — nobody wants to identify with an avowed racist. The owner, who admires the bag of guns D-Fens has acquired, hides his new friend from the cops who are trailing his path of destruction. But then he drops the N-word. “I’m with you,” he says to D-Fens, while holding a bazooka. “We’re the same.”
> 
> D-Fens, disgusted by overt racism, eventually kills the white supremacist, but only after the man has smashed D-Fens’ daughter’s snow globe (a conspicuously symbolic gift). D-Fens can’t — and won’t — face the fact that he, too, is a caricature of white male rage. He won’t speak the slurs but he’ll seethe with anger when he hears that Korean store owner’s broken English. Today, we might see D-Fens and the white supremacist as the infighting sides of the far right — one couches racism in coded words like “thug,” while the other wants an outright ethnic cleanse. Ultimately, what both want is to return to their idea of a purer America, unburdened by the concerns of minorities and women.


She doesn't get this scene at all. They aren't the same. The shop owner is reveling in the idea of a coming race war. Douglas' character is a broken man that just wants his old life back. The shop owner is filled with gleeful hate. Douglas' character is filled with frustration and disappointment. They both have rage, but not the same kind.

Then there's this part.



> “I’m the bad guy?” D-Fens asks.
> 
> He is, and that’s been evident for 110 minutes whether or not the audience chose to believe it. D-Fens doesn’t see his privilege. He doesn’t see that the woes of the black man protesting in front of the bank aren’t the same as his, because the black man gets hauled away just for carrying a sign while D-Fens walks free as a murderer. He doesn’t see that his wife has suffered, too, yet still found a way to move on. He’s blind to the simmering resentment of blacks in the city and the inevitable riots raging next door. The question remains: Was Schumacher?


This is the scene.






He walks free because the police don't recognize him. He's also the only one in the whole scene to acknowledge the man with the sign. He identifies with the him. He's supposed to. He and the protester have the same clothes on, short sleeved white shirt with a striped tie, black pants, and pens in their shirt pockets. That's not a coincidence. The audience is supposed to draw a parallel between them.


----------



## Reaper

:done


----------



## Goku

bill nye is the gift that keeps on sucking :hazard2


----------



## Kabraxal

To think Bill Nye was amazing 25 years ago... or should I say he had better producers to curb his lunacy?


----------



## DesolationRow

Remarkable, @CamillePunk, remarkable! :lmao :clap :sodone


----------



## Reaper

Kabraxal said:


> To think Bill Nye was amazing 25 years ago... or should I say he had better producers to curb his lunacy?


Nye is an actor. What do you think that he did on his show that was unique? I was a bit of a nerdy kid that used to read children's science books and encyclopaedias for fun so when I saw Bill's stuff later on, I didn't see any "science" on it that I hadn't already seen on another platform. 

What was it about Nye's show that taught the world anything that any other source couldn't have? What makes him amazing?


----------



## 777

Nye was well after my time, but it was pretty much a televised version of Owl Magazine or a more modern Kidbits from what little I've seen. Not like what he was doing was revolutionary in any way.


----------



## virus21

To be fair, Beakman's World was better


----------



## Yeah1993

I never even heard of Bill Nye until I was 20 but I did watch some sciency shows as a kid and it was the way they made it sound fun that worked. I'll always remember taping a balloon and poking a hole through the tape and marveling at the balloon not popping. Like you could argue the stuff is inherently interesting but I think taking any form of education and molding it into mass-marketable entertainment that can reach a wide audience (so as many people as possible learn the STUFF), is impressive.


----------



## TripleG

Iconoclast said:


> :done


That is hilarious! 

To Rachel Bloom and Bill Nye, I'm all for free speech and everything, but why do you feel the need to use that right to embarrass yourselves?


----------



## virus21

> Stay-at-home mothers are more likely to think their lives are worthwhile than women who go to work, a study of national happiness suggests.
> They tend not to suffer from boredom, frustration or feelings of worthlessness, according to the research on Britain’s wellbeing.
> Full-time mothers gave the value of their lives a score of eight out of ten, compared to 7.8 for people in work.
> Data also revealed that married people are significantly more contented than cohabitees and much happier than single or divorced people.
> The findings will add further pressure on the Government to change the treatment of married couples where only one partner works. Couples with a full-time mother pay higher taxes in Britain than in almost every other western country and lose out badly in the benefits system, particularly over tax credits.
> And the Coalition’s drive to get more mothers to work has produced even more disadvantages. Under a new policy, parents will be given up to £1,200 a year for each child under the age of five to help with the cost of childcare – but only if both parents are in work.
> Yesterday’s report from the Office for National Statistics on personal well-being, ordered by David Cameron, looked at the happiness of people who are economically inactive – the class into which full-time mothers fall.
> While those who stay at home scored the worth of their lives higher than those who go to work, scores for happiness, life satisfaction and anxiety levels were broadly the same.
> RELATED ARTICLES
> Previous
> 1
> 2
> Next
> 
> Breastfeeding 'can enhance a child's IQ': Longer a mother...
> 
> Today's young women think they're victims... Do stop...
> 
> Does smoking make you a bad parent? Survey finds smokers...
> SHARE THIS ARTICLE
> Share
> The ONS figures do not include a breakdown that reveals whether men or women at work are the happier. Nor is there any data to show the difference in contentment between full-time mothers who are married or cohabiting, and those who are single parents.
> Sienna Miller
> Sienna Miller says she is happy being a stay-at-home mother
> But the findings do show that married people and cohabitees are much happier than single people – which suggests that married or cohabiting stay-at-home mothers feel their lives are more worthwhile than working people.
> Married people were also found to be more satisfied and less anxious than cohabitees.
> The official endorsement of the benefits of marriage over other relationships comes at a time when Mr Cameron and Chancellor George Osborne have failed to make good on repeated promises to bring in a tax break for married couples.
> Campaigner Laura Perrins, who earlier this year accused Deputy Prime Minister Nick Clegg on his radio programme of betraying stay-at-home mothers, yesterday made a fresh call for an end to Government ‘prejudice’.
> Martial bliss: The survey also found that married people are happier than co-habiting, single and divorced people
> Martial bliss: The survey also found that married people are happier than co-habiting, single and divorced people
> ‘I speak as a stay-at-home mother,’ she said. ‘I know that if you choose to stay at home with your children it is a worthwhile job. It is now clear that many mothers feel the same. The Government should not be denigrating those who stay at home.
> ‘Being a full-time mother can be challenging, but it is satisfying and worthwhile. It is obvious that all mothers do not want to work.’
> Patricia Morgan, an author on family issues, added: ‘If we really want to take happiness seriously, as Mr Cameron advises, why don’t we promote the things that make us happy? Why can’t we support marriage, and why can’t we give married couples transferable tax allowances to help stay-at-home mothers?’
> The findings are based on a survey of around 165,000 people, who were asked how satisfied, worthwhile, happy or anxious they felt about their lives.
> Middle-aged anxiety
> Middle-aged anxiety
> French Le Miserable
> French Le Miserable
> A total of 77 per cent gave their satisfaction levels at least seven out of 10 – a year-on-year rise of 1.2 per cent. Some 81 per cent rated their lives as worthwhile with a score of seven or more, while the average value for life satisfaction rose from 7.4 to 7.5.
> The ONS said last year’s Queen’s Diamond Jubilee, Olympics and Paralympics may also have raised peoples’ spirits.
> ‘All of those could potentially have influenced people’s assessment of how well their life is going and how they feel overall and generally raise their spirits,’ said spokesman Dawn Snape.
> Unemployment has also been falling since late 2011 and job vacancies rising since early 2012.
> The well-being measures have shown that unemployment is a major cause of disenchantment and unhappiness.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ings-boredom-worthlessness.html#ixzz4gD9himg8
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2381647/Stay-home-mothers-happiest-Women-dont-return-work-suffer-feelings-boredom-worthlessness.html#ixzz4gAwvSnqr
Here that Feminists



> Dutch newspaper De Telegraaf reported that the Dutch National Police tried to stop them from writing about the errors made during an investigation on immigrant crime statistics, bu offering them a deal. Using the WOB (freedom of information act) sources requested an investigation of the statistics, and the police so far have not been able to produce them. First, the police told the newspaper the information did not exist, but later on corrected themselves by stating the statistics would interfere with ongoing investigations.
> 
> If De Telegraaf, which is the biggest newspaper in The Netherlands, would withhold the information, they would receive information on refugee pick-pockets from designated ‘safe countries’ and statistics on rejected asylum seekers who refuse to leave the country. The cherry on top would be an “exclusive interview” with Chief of Police Erik Akerboom on these topics.
> 
> De Telegraaf calls it a “hush deal,” but the Police see this different. In an official statement, Akerboom elaborated that:
> 
> “We never attempted to silence De Telegraaf (…) we merely made an error in judgement (…) we were too narrow-minded on the interpretation of the WOB request (…) we will analyse the WOB request again.”
> The political backlash was severe. MP Lilian Helder (Party for Freedom) said it is: “disgraceful (…) the police undermines its authority by first lying about the information and then claiming it would interfere with ongoing investigations.” Chris van Dam (Christian Democrats) stated it’s: “hard to believe that the police is investigating áll the asylum seekers in the Netherlands.”
> 
> And sticking to his story, Telegraaf’s editor in chief Paul Jansen stated that: “in this case, the police lost its credibility. First, they lie about the existence of the statistics, and then they state falsehoods about their attempts to withhold the publication from De Telegraaf. It is a disgrace. The Police should be trustworthy and transparent.”
> 
> Police Spokesman Robert Salome stated today “De Telegraaf will receive the statistics as soon as possible,” and that “it has a high priority.”
> 
> And luckily so, because after what happened in Sweden, one would like to believe this event in The Netherlands is merely an unfortunate coincidence and not a European trend.


https://theoldcontinent.eu/telegraaf-police/


----------



## Miss Sally

2 Ton 21 said:


> Just want to complain about this article about the movie Falling Down. The writer misrepresents the movie to justify her feeling that it's a white racist narrative. Spoiler warning for Falling Down.
> 
> *Falling Down: 25 years Later, Does America Get That Michael Douglas’ Flat-Topped Avenger Was the Villain?*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: full article
> 
> 
> 
> It’s April 1992, and ABC commentator Judith Miller’s voice has an exasperated tinge as she reports to her audience that not one of the officers who beat Rodney King on that infamous videotape has been found guilty of any charges. Soon, riots break out in Los Angeles. Thousands of stores are destroyed. At least 55 people are killed. And less than a mile away, Joel Schumacher is directing Falling Down.
> 
> Starring Michael Douglas as “D-Fens” — that’s the name on the character’s vanity license plate — Falling Down is, on the surface, about how much a single human can take before he loses it. But underneath the clever quips and expensive explosions, this film is a prediction of what the ’90s would birth: Toxic, indiscriminate white male rage and what would become the Fox News generation. Whether Schumacher and white audiences saw the avenging D-Fens as this film’s anti-hero or villain (or both) remains up for debate 25 years later — Roger Ebert in his review at the time laments that a steady diet of revenge films, from Death Wish on, may have primed audiences to too strongly identify with D-Fens. Today, Falling Down remains one of Hollywood’s most overt yet morally complex depictions of the modern white-victimization narrative, one both adored and reviled by the extreme right.
> 
> That Falling Down was filmed in L.A. amid the riots is both ironic and telling: D-Fens’ entire narrative is driven by his misconception that he is the true victim, even as he marauds through the city, terrifying fast-food cashiers, construction workers and immigrants — people who have far less privilege than the white, college-educated D-Fens does. The riots, of course, were a reaction to the jury’s and public’s sympathy for the white police officers who beat Rodney King; the cops were portrayed by some media outlets as the real victims with everything to lose, even as King himself suffered unquantifiable brain damage. The film itself is a caricature, but it carries the stain of this reality in every frame.
> 
> Like most of Falling Down, the opening scene, where D-Fens is stuck in downtown traffic on the 110/101 interchange, unfolds before a particularly smoggy sky. But that industrial, ’70s-thick air is actually from that April’s blazing fires — the smoke from real black rage backgrounds this manifesto on white paranoia. Falling Down is a Los Angeles a long way from La La Land. But anyone paying attention to white rage today will find familiar the ways that the film couches D-Fens’ behavior in economic anxiety. Not that he’ll say that himself.
> 
> It’s D-Fens’ mother who spells out what the flat-topped, tight-lipped white avenger can’t bring himself to say, that he’s a laid-off DoD contractor stiff who was previously “defending the country from the communists.” The Cold War had officially ended a year before Falling Down was filmed in 1991, and defense workers with few transferable skills had been laid off. Elsewhere, unions were declining. The Environmental Protection Act of 1990 was being scapegoated as the culprit of declining “dirty” energy jobs like coal mining. And AOL’s 1991 internet rollout into the home-computer market signaled a digital age that would leave many stubbornly analog folks behind. Plus, jobs were already going overseas long before NAFTA. Women and people of color were negatively affected by these changes, of course, but for the first time in the postwar United States, white men were finding themselves destabilized — not guaranteed a place on top. And some were angry and looking for someone to blame.
> 
> Contributing to this feeling of victimization, of a country being stolen, was the death of the Fairness Doctrine, in 1987; since 1949, this FCC policy had demanded anyone holding a broadcast license air discussions of controversial issues in an “honest, equitable and balanced” manner. Rush Limbaugh went national in ’88 and boomed in ’91, sucking American dads into his black hole of hate and thinly veiled racism and sexism; suddenly, white resentment was hugely profitable. In 1976, Travis Bickle was the fringe. In the ’90s, he was going mainstream.
> 
> D-Fens is portrayed as an amalgam of all those economic woes, which Schumacher uses to elicit the audience’s sympathy. As D-Fens stews in his Chevette, it takes not more than the film’s first five minutes for him to break, and though Limbaugh’s belligerent ramblings are absent from D-Fens’ car radio, it’s easy to imagine them there. That opening scene — mimicking Fellini’s 8½ — is an object lesson in editing tension: A close-up shot of D-Fens’ sweaty upper lip cuts to a Latina child listening to Spanish radio cuts to rowdy children in a school bus draped in the American flag and on to two rich, white assholes yelling into a car phone. Then come insert shots of bumper stickers reading “Financial Freedom?” and “He died for our sins” and “How am I driving — call 1-800-EAT-SHIT.” Full dissertations could stem just from the glimpses we get of a Tropic Sun billboard emblazoned with the company’s 1990 tagline: “White is for laundry.” Schumacher continually zips back to D-Fens to get his agitated reactions to each new outrage in this buffet of symbolism. To be clear, this is the world from D-Fens’ claustrophobic POV — not reality — and the message he thinks he’s receiving is that he’s no longer welcome in this country.
> 
> Suddenly D-Fens proclaims he’s “going home” and abandons his car on the highway to travel by foot to Venice, where his ex-wife and young daughter live. (Leaving the rat race must have been at the fore of white America’s minds back then, as REM’s music video for “Everybody Hurts,” featuring hundreds of workaday folks fleeing the expressway on foot, premiered almost simultaneously with Falling Down.) Going home becomes a central theme of Schumacher’s film, and as D-Fens travels across Los Angeles, we come to understand that “home” means the past, that simpler, fictitious time politicians invoke when they want to win elections, and pundits hammer on when they want to drum up fear and paranoia.
> 
> D-Fens’ first stop is a convenience store, where he argues with the Korean-American owner about the price of a can of soda. His knee-jerk reaction is to yell, “Do you know how much money my country has given your country?”
> 
> The owner shouts back in a heavy accent that, actually, he’d like D-Fens to tell him how much.
> 
> “I dunno,” D-Fens says, “but it’s gotta be a lot.”
> 
> The exchange highlights D-Fens’ paternalistic, ethnocentric ignorance, so at first the audience is cued to identify with the store owner — we don’t want to be the fools here. But then D-Fens grabs the owner’s baseball bat and bashes in shelves of merchandise, complaining about inflation. Everyone can agree that things just cost too damn much — Schumacher’s rallying the audience to identify with D-Fens.
> 
> In real life, just a few months earlier, teenager Latasha Harlins’ killer — Soon Ja Du, a Korean convenience store owner who shot Harlins in the head after a mere unpleasant encounter — was found guilty of voluntary manslaughter and sentenced to probation and community service. In an L.A. Weekly story about his film Rodney King (premiering April 28 on Netflix), actor Roger Guenveur Smith recalls the tension leading up to Du’s conviction and how the LAPD chose to focus its statements and press conferences on Du’s crime, as if to scapegoat the immigrant group for violence against blacks and take heat off the white police officers on trial for King’s beating. As Schumacher was filming this scene of a Korean-American store owner cowering in fear of his life, Korean-American Angelenos were being called to K-town to defend their stores with improvised weapons and shotguns. Why did the rioters want to destroy Korean stores? Because the shop owners were seen as taking American money out of the community, an idea Schumacher himself exploits here.
> 
> The confrontation in the convenience store is one of many that force the question: Which side is Schumacher — and the audience — supposed to be on? Later, at a fast-food restaurant, when D-Fens orders a breakfast Whammlette, Sheila at the register tells him Whammyburger stopped serving breakfast two minutes ago. His everyday frustration with arbitrary rules enforced by corporations seems meant to unify all the little guys in the audience — “Ain’t that the truth!” — even though D-Fens goes on to wave around a semi-automatic weapon , causing one customer to vomit in fear.
> 
> That scene might sound shocking today, in our age of open-carry troublemakers patrolling the Walmart parking lot, or at the very least tone-deaf. But Schumacher’s apparent insensitivity masks a fascinating experiment: These scenes seem designed to test how far down the road white or male viewers are willing to hitch a ride with this character before they realize, wait, he’s not the good guy here.
> 
> In one scene, Schumacher takes his experiment to the extreme when D-Fens visits a surplus store run by a white supremacist who’s harassing a gay couple. A white supremacist is an easy villain — nobody wants to identify with an avowed racist. The owner, who admires the bag of guns D-Fens has acquired, hides his new friend from the cops who are trailing his path of destruction. But then he drops the N-word. “I’m with you,” he says to D-Fens, while holding a bazooka. “We’re the same.”
> 
> D-Fens, disgusted by overt racism, eventually kills the white supremacist, but only after the man has smashed D-Fens’ daughter’s snow globe (a conspicuously symbolic gift). D-Fens can’t — and won’t — face the fact that he, too, is a caricature of white male rage. He won’t speak the slurs but he’ll seethe with anger when he hears that Korean store owner’s broken English. Today, we might see D-Fens and the white supremacist as the infighting sides of the far right — one couches racism in coded words like “thug,” while the other wants an outright ethnic cleanse. Ultimately, what both want is to return to their idea of a purer America, unburdened by the concerns of minorities and women.
> 
> Meanwhile, as D-Fens’ ex-wife, Beth, Barbara Hershey offers a startlingly realistic portrayal of an abused woman. Early on, she gives us every clue we’d need to know that D-Fens isn’t the hero: He doesn’t pay child support, she’s taken out a restraining order against him, and he won’t take no for an answer. Of course, not everyone reads those cues as I might. If you dare dwell for a few minutes on men’s rights activism (MRA) movie message boards, you’ll find that this film is seen by many as an “MRA anthem,” though some are conflicted because they’ve picked up on D-Fens really being the “baddie.”
> 
> Falling Down offers a stark choice: Viewers can choose to ignore Beth’s warnings and get caught up in D-Fens’ Everyman crusade, or they can believe the woman. But Schumacher and Douglas make D-Fens so charismatic that it’s a given that Beth’s warnings will be ignored by many. In real life, sociopathic abusers often get passes, especially when they’re clean white men with charisma. Women, in this story, bear the brunt of D-Fens’ anger while acting as the Cassandras, trying to warn people — and the audience — who refuse to listen.
> 
> When he at last arrives at the home of his ex, D-Fens finds that Beth and their daughter have fled — he seems oblivious to the fact that his threatening phone calls would have driven them from the home. Crushed, D-Fens pops in some old family VHS tapes. He sees a birthday celebration, for the daughter, from back when he and Beth were married. At first everyone is all smiles, just the way he wishes everything would somehow get back to. But then, without provocation, the D-Fens on the tape explodes with anger and starts threatening his family. “Put her on the horsey,” he demands, as his daughter weeps, afraid of her bouncy-horse birthday present.
> 
> Anyone watching this — even D-Fens — would know something is wrong. As he stands there, in his ex-wife’s living room, a realization crosses his mind: It wasn’t the loss of his job or his wife that made him this way. He was a ticking time bomb from the start, a man accustomed to getting his own way, impatient and unyielding. That he would choose not to adapt after getting laid off is his own character defect.
> 
> But, tragically, in D-Fens’ mind that truth gets washed away in yet more rage when he spots Beth and the girl through the window dashing down the Venice Pier in the distance.
> 
> Despite that moment of realization, Schumacher and Falling Down mostly walk the tightrope between satirizing and condoning D-Fens’ behavior and attitudes, as though the filmmakers can’t decide where they stand, forever tormenting those MRA trolls looking for a clear hero but also never quite shaking them off. Like that mostly white Simi Valley jury who refused to accept that four seemingly upstanding cops nearly murdered Rodney King, Falling Down just can’t stop giving white men a break.
> 
> At the end of the film, D-Fens chases his daughter and ex-wife down the Venice Pier with a gun. Detective Prendergast, played by Robert Duvall, follows close behind, cautious. D-Fens is a dangerous man who’s already killed at least one person, but the cop doesn’t take out his weapon. If this had been real life, and had he been black, D-Fens likely would have been shot dead by police, but Schumacher gives us one last scene to try to understand who this man is, an olive branch of compassion that’s rarely afforded to nonwhite people. Prendergast tries telling stories and reasoning with D-Fens, and eventually he makes a breakthrough. D-Fens shudders, looks at his hands, then the cop.
> 
> “I’m the bad guy?” D-Fens asks.
> 
> He is, and that’s been evident for 110 minutes whether or not the audience chose to believe it. D-Fens doesn’t see his privilege. He doesn’t see that the woes of the black man protesting in front of the bank aren’t the same as his, because the black man gets hauled away just for carrying a sign while D-Fens walks free as a murderer. He doesn’t see that his wife has suffered, too, yet still found a way to move on. He’s blind to the simmering resentment of blacks in the city and the inevitable riots raging next door. The question remains: Was Schumacher?
> 
> Thousands of miles away, as the riots burnt on in 1992, Rupert Murdoch was formulating a plan for a revolutionary 24-hour news station that would launch just a few years later and go on to bottle that fury and package it as patriotism. “The appetite for news— particularly news that explains to people how it affects them— is expanding enormously,” Murdoch would say in a statement, not quite identifying just which people he meant. In Falling Down, D-Fens perishes because he cannot heal and move on. Fox News was established to keep that wound open, and had the network existed then, he’d have been on at 8/11 p.m. Eastern, offering his “fair and balanced” views of the riots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point of the movie wasn't that he was an angry *white *man. He was an angry man. He's not the hero. He's an anti-hero. By the end you understand that. That while he is sympathetic, he's not the good guy.
> 
> The writer in an attempt to paint his character as just another racist completely ignores parts where he terrorizes white people like rich men on a golf course, a white road construction crew, and white staff at a burger joint. The two parts I find really annoying are these.
> 
> 
> 
> She doesn't get this scene at all. They aren't the same. The shop owner is reveling in the idea of a coming race war. Douglas' character is a broken man that just wants his old life back. The shop owner is filled with gleeful hate. Douglas' character is filled with frustration and disappointment. They both have rage, but not the same kind.
> 
> Then there's this part.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the scene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He walks free because the police don't recognize him. He's also the only one in the whole scene to acknowledge the man with the sign. He identifies with the him. He's supposed to. He and the protester have the same clothes on, short sleeved white shirt with a striped tie, black pants, and pens in their shirt pockets. That's not a coincidence. The audience is supposed to draw a parallel between them.


I'll probably do an entire essay on every crucial scene in this movie later. For now tired but this writer is an idiot. She missing the point of the "economically viable" scene.

Let's take a look at the symbolism of this scene and this whole movie is pretty much nothing but symbolism!

The man in this scene is protesting, the people around him are completely oblivious to his plight or ignoring him. If you notice he is not blocking the door, he's on the sidewalk which is public property and his ranting isn't that loud nor is it vulgar. Within a matter of minutes as D-Fens watches him, the only one watching him, the man is arrested. What's important to note is that this man was breaking no laws, he was practicing free speech and yet he was arrested. This is significant because D-Fens at this point as been assaulted, harassed and ignored himself up to this point. Yet he's not the only one. 

This scene is one of the most powerful in the movie because the man obviously once had a job, is needing money, is pleading his case and people simply dismiss him because not their problem. To compound matters the Police who should uphold the rights of people arrest him. His lack of being "economically viable" made him invisible and not even a real person anymore. D-Fens seen this as he was in the same situation, kindred spirits if you will at this very moment. D-Fens didn't see a black man or a trouble maker but a man in his same position powerless and unable to control his own fate. 

The words "Don't forget me" are haunting because he was already forgotten the moment he was arrested, only D-Fens was witness to him, only D-Fens understood this man. This is why D-Fens gave him a solemn nod, he was realizing his own lack of power and how his situation was the same, he could be arrested and vanish like this man did as he was not "economically viable" also. It's at this moment he stopped basking in the temporary feeling of power he got from first getting the guns and became more determined to get home.

This scene wasn't ignoring the man's plight, everyone did that and it was people of all races and sizes who ignored the black man who wasn't "economically viable", not a real person anymore. The Police were not there for D-Fens, this was to show D-Fens how fleeting his freedom was when this man in the same situation, doing nothing illegal was arrested without a peep of protest from those around.

This woman misses out on every single important aspect of the movie, all the symbolism. D-Fens never once displayed any racist, misogyny, violence first, only in defense was he violent. In fact it's established both the mother of D-Fens and his Ex-Wife are neurotic. The only thing that is mentioned is he has a temper but even the wife admits he never struck her. D-Fens wasn't a good man, he wasn't a bad man he was just a man. That was the whole point of the movie was a normal man who's been fucked over trying to make it home.


----------



## Reaper

So even though it turned out that this was a false accusation, the illegals who were involved haven't been deported. 

At the same time, notice that Fox used the word immigrant for illegal aliens at least in the twitter and their headline.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

So many whiny babies on Twitter over the past few days.

:lmao


----------



## virus21

> Have you seen video of protesters blocking traffic and thought, “Just hit them with your car?” It’s common in the Era of Wokeness (see Anti-Cop Protesters Block Traffic in Portland and Columbus Day Protesters Block Traffic, Threaten Driver).
> 
> Well, if you live in North Carolina, you’re in luck because on its way to being legal now! Within reason, of course…
> 
> It was introduced by Republican Justin Burr and “provides that a person driving an automobile while exercising due care is immune for civil liability for any injury to another if the injured person was participating in a demonstration or protest and blocking traffic.”
> “As we’ve seen, time and time again, as folks run out in the middle of the streets and the interstates in Charlotte and attempt to block traffic,” Burr said. The Republican commented that he wants to ensure that “drivers don’t have to fear driving through Charlotte or anywhere in North Carolina.”
> “This bill does not allow for the driver of a vehicle to target protesters intentionally,” he added. “It does protect individuals who are rightfully trying to drive down the road.”
> 
> Next, we need a bill that DOES allow to target protesters intentionally, but this is good for now.
> 
> KIDDING! (ish)
> 
> Costanza Wink Gif
> Okay, real talk now. If a protester blocks traffic, and impedes the lawful activities of people who are not protesting (mainly, people who have employment and are expected to be at their places of work for the purposes of shoveling piles of cash into their bank accounts), then those people who are driving to work and not protesting have a right to get to their destination. That is, after all, the point of the road. It’s meant for the horseless carriage. Not the brainless twit.
> 
> Furthermore, if, as a protester, you’re “disrupting the peace” by disrupting the flow of traffic, you are (in my not at all humble opinion) a douchebag looking to cause a ruckus, negatively affecting the lives of the common American just trying to get from Point A to Point B. If only we could get logic to travel from Point Liberal Mouth to Point Non-existent Brain Matter. Just think of how better our world and streets would be.
> 
> In the meantime, protesters, you’ve been put on notice. Stay out of the street unless you’re hankering to be the hood ornament of someone who doesn’t give a crap over your baseless cause. Amen.


https://www.louderwithcrowder.com/north-carolina-passes-law-lets-run-protesters-blocking-traffic/


----------



## deepelemblues

Iconoclast said:


> So even though it turned out that this was a false accusation, the illegals who were involved haven't been deported.
> 
> At the same time, notice that Fox used the word immigrant for illegal aliens at least in the twitter and their headline.


but i thought anything other than unquestioned acceptance of rape accusations perpetuates white cishet patriarchy's rape culture

but illegal immigrants are proud and brave americans who are victims of white male cishet racism

but

but

buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

What about those illegal alien white folks that ran from England back in the day and invaded the land of the aboriginal people?

Those folks were forced to leave the land they invaded and stole...

Yet MOST illegal immigrants just work and try to be decent, but that's a problem and they ALL need to leave?


----------



## deepelemblues

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> What about those illegal alien white folks that ran from England back in the day and invaded the land of the aboriginal people?
> 
> Those folks were forced to leave the land they invaded and stole...
> 
> Yet MOST illegal immigrants just work and try to be decent, but that's a problem and they ALL need to leave?


What about them

They're all dead 

Indians didn't exactly have contemporary notions of borders and sovereignty anyway

Plus they were always doing what today would be called ethnically cleansing and enslaving each other so I'm not too impressed by their claims to land 

It would be ideal if all illegal aliens left voluntarily or were deported, they have no right to reside in this country


----------



## virus21




----------



## DOPA

DEAD. :lmao.


----------



## CamillePunk

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> What about those *illegal alien* white folks that ran from England back in the day and invaded the land of the aboriginal people?


Tell me more about the immigration laws of North American aboriginals. This is an area of history I know little about, but you seem well informed on the matter, so please, educate me.


----------



## virus21

> According to an article in the University of California–Los Angeles publication The Rival, people who are kind of into activism but not totally into activism are guilty of “activist appropriation.” “Activist appropriation, adhering to my definition, is the popularization and generalization of political ideas or protests, movements, or symbols without an actual understanding of said ideas movements or symbols,” Nora McNulty writes. According to McNulty, “activism has become ‘trendy’ in today’s culture,” and it’s resulted in a lot of companies selling clothing related to activist culture, such as Urban Outfitters’ “burn your bra” T-shirt. “If symbols for any movement are over-popularized and appropriated by those who don’t really understand or appreciate what they are advocating/standing for, and then those people are questioned and come up short, it delegitimizes those who are genuinely invested and informed on the topic at hand,” she writes. “You can take off clothing at the end of the day,” McNulty adds. “You can throw it away. But the struggle of a true activist does not end with this evening’s shower.” Now, I completely agree that activism has become “trendy,” and that it’s annoying. There are far too many people out on the streets protesting who don’t really seem to know what they’re talking about (I know, because I’ve asked them) and even some who are totally bananas (I know, because I’ve talked to them, too). She’s correct that these kind of people delegitimize people who do know what they’re talking about, however, she’s wrong to single out clothing as a problem. The amount of time that people spend protesting and the amount of dedication they have to protest culture doesn’t really have anything to do with how much they actually know. Again, I know this firsthand, because some of the most idiotic people that I’ve interviewed for my protest videos seem to be at every single protest that I cover. Is it true that, for some people, the activism starts and ends with a T-shirt? Sure — but why is that bad? Maybe these people have jobs. Maybe they don’t have the time or privilege to spend their days marching in the streets or getting a social-justice-studies degree on their parents’ dime. McNulty claims that some people are using activist-inspired clothing simply to fulfill an “aesthetic,” but I’m not sure that there is anyone who is really actually doing this. You might see someone wearing a “burn your bra” T-shirt who doesn’t attend protests or blog for the Huffington Post, but I highly doubt someone would buy that shirt unless she did have some support for feminist ideals. If she didn’t, she would probably pick a shirt with different words. ‘The struggle of a true activist does not end with this evening’s shower.’ — Nora McNulty At the end of her article, McNulty does acknowledge that some people would make the argument that anything that “spreads awareness about a cause, is a positive thing,” but she ultimately concludes that “it’s best to have a genuine appreciation for it before advertising or taking part in it.” That is, of course, true — “genuine appreciation” is better — but seeing “burn your bra” T-shirts at Urban Outfitters should still be seen as an undisputed victory for her movement rather than as something to complain about. The whole purpose of activism is to see the views that you are advocating start making their way into mainstream culture. Is Urban Outfitters making money off of it? Sure, but so what. The reason they are doing it is because they know that your point of view has become popular enough for a shirt like that to sell, and that’s a good thing. McNulty tries to compare “cultural appropriation” to “activist appropriation,” but the comparison doesn’t really work. The idea behind complaints of “cultural appropriation” is that one culture is essentially taking something from another and making it its own — and that that’s somehow wrong. The entire purpose of being an activist, on the other hand, is to convince people to take your views and make them their own — and no good activist would be offended at signs that it’s working.
> 
> Read more at: http://www.nationalreview.com/artic...8f355c2a&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter


http://www.nationalreview.com/article/447372/activist-appropriation-nora-mcnulty-crazy-argument?utm_campaign=trueanthem&utm_content=590cfd9e04d3016b8f355c2a&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter


----------



## Goku

CamillePunk said:


> Tell me more about the immigration laws of North American aboriginals. This is an area of history I know little about, but you seem well informed on the matter, so please, educate me.


They seem to have been territorial and fought to keep other tribes/invaders from their lands. Must've had some form of immigration laws.


----------



## Reaper

I hear they also had a thriving slavery business. I guess since it was a minority practice, we should bring that back too and let all minorities own slaves from their own kind. After all, that's what multiculturalism and moral relativism is all about. If we're going to be traditionalists and invoke the idea that white people were illegal immigrants, then why simply choose to bring back the traditions we like. Let's bring all of them back. 

I hear early humans were cannibals - so I guess we should start eating people too. 

Why stop there? Why not go further back and live in caves and eat raw meat and throw poo at each other.


----------



## DesolationRow

Was going to say, all fiefdoms and governments of antiquity as well as modern nations' borders and territory should be obviated and we can return to a world of Neanderthals. But @Iconoclast beat me to it. :lol


----------



## Goku

what are you two even talking about? :lol


----------



## virus21

> Outrage over a Toronto artist borrowing from the style of an acclaimed Indigenous painter has prompted a gallery to cancel its plans for an upcoming exhibit.
> 
> Visions Gallery had planned to showcase the work of Amanda PL, 29, a local non-Indigenous artist who says she was inspired by the Woodlands style made famous in the '60s by the Anishinabe artist Norval Morrisseau, who focussed on nature, animals, Indigenous spirituality and medicine.
> 
> But within hours of the gallery's email announcement promoting the exhibit, there was a backlash, with people alleging that PL had appropriated Indigenous culture and art.
> 
> Norval Morrisseau greets the art world in 1962
> Meet the artist battling Indigenous cultural appropriation
> Canada officially adopts UN declaration on rights of Indigenous Peoples
> Chippewa artist Jay Soule was among those leading the charge. He argues PL blatantly copied Morrisseau with virtually no regard for the storytelling behind his work.
> 
> "What she's doing is essentially cultural genocide, because she's taking his stories and retelling them, which bastardizes it down the road. Other people will see her work and they'll lose the connection between the real stories that are attached to it," said Soule.
> 
> Artist surprised by reaction
> 
> PL said she first became inspired by the Woodlands style when she was living in Thunder Bay, Ont., studying to become a visual arts teacher and taking Native studies.
> 
> "I just tried to learn all I could about the Aboriginal culture, their teachings, their stories, and I've tried to capture the beauty of the art style and make it my own by drawing upon elements of nature within Canada that have meaning to me," she told CBC Toronto in an interview Friday.
> 
> She was surprised by the reaction when her exhibit was announced, especially online.
> 
> "A lot of the Aboriginal people had issues with me not being native.… I feel like they think that I'm taking away from the culture, but really I'm not," PL said.
> 
> "I think it's a shame to say that an artist can't create something because they're not from that race," she said.
> 
> "That's like saying any other culture can't touch something like abstract art unless you're white, or you can't touch cubism art."
> 
> Artist's background didn't come up before exhibit
> 
> PL said she's never intentionally led anyone to believe that she herself is Indigenous.
> 
> "I always tell people that I'm a Canadian artist," she said.
> 
> 'Everyone here in Canada has to be aware of the history of how Indigenous people have been dealt with from the time of colonial settlements.'
> - Tony Magee, co-owner of Visions Gallery
> Visions Gallery co-owner Tony Magee acknowledged PL didn't misrepresent herself to him or his partner, artist Francisco Castro Lostalo, in their conversations ahead of the planned exhibit.
> 
> Magee said it never came up, and he didn't think to ask whether she was Indigenous. "In retrospect, I wish that I had," he said in a phone interview Friday.
> 
> It was only after the exhibit was announced on Monday that he learned PL was not Indigenous.
> 
> The first thing they did in response, he said, was reply with an apology to every single individual who wrote with concerns, noting that they hadn't anticipated the issue.
> 
> 'Everyone here in Canada has to be aware of the history'
> 
> By Tuesday, they'd spoken to PL and offered her the chance to display another style of work, which she turned down. The gallery owners felt they had no choice but to cancel the exhibit.
> 
> Amanda PL
> 'This is how I choose to express myself and this is how I choose to continue to paint,' PL says. Above is an image from her Facebook page. (Amanda PL/Facebook)
> 
> Magee said that in his own opinion there is no debate about appropriating from Indigenous people.
> 
> "Yes it's tricky, cultural issues and borrowing from different cultures — everybody has an opinion. But everyone here in Canada has to be aware of the history of how Indigenous people have been dealt with from the time of colonial settlements, and there is a specific perspective that we have to have with respect to that culture," Magee said.
> 
> 'Our culture has been slammed down'
> 
> Soule shares that view.
> 
> His own work flips Indigenous stereotypes on their head in everything from sports teams to film — taking well-known movie posters and recasting them with titles like The Bride of Frankensioux and Tribe of Dracula. But Soule said borrowing from Indigenous people is a different case altogether.
> 
> That's a point he sees reflected in the UN Declaration on the Rights of Indigenous Peoples, which affirms full protection over Indigenous Peoples' intellectual property — ranging from oral stories to artwork.
> 
> Jay Soule
> Chippewa artist Jay Soule says the artistic appropriation is a form of 'cultural genocide.' (CBC)
> 
> "Our livelihood and our culture has been slammed down for over 150 years," said Soule.
> 
> Asked if she would consider no longer painting in the Woodlands style after reactions like that of Soule's, PL said she will continue.
> 
> "This just happens to be the style that I'm drawn towards at this time. This is how I choose to express myself and this is how I choose to continue to paint," PL said.


http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/toronto-gallery-indigenous-art-cancels-amandapl-1.4091529



> On many college campuses, students are limited to small “free speech zones” to exercise their First Amendment rights. Failure to remain within one of these zones can result in disciplinary action and even arrest.
> 
> On Wednesday, several members of Congress made a bipartisan effort to stop this practice, introducing a resolution that would end free speech zones and reaffirm the First Amendment on campuses. Rep. Phil Roe (R-Tenn.) introduced the resolution along with six cosponsors: Reps. Rick W. Allen (R-Ga.); Todd Rokita (R-Ind.); Glenn Grothman (R-Wisc.); Jason Lewis (R-Minn.); Bradley Byrne (R-Ala.); and Jamie Raskin (D-Md.).
> 
> “With our current political climate, it’s more crucial than ever that colleges and universities protect all First Amendment rights,” Roe said in a press release. “It is my hope through passing this resolution we will send a strong message to college campuses across the country that restrictions on freedom of speech, thought and expression are inherently at odds with the rights guaranteed by our Constitution.”
> 
> The resolution is based on research from the Foundation for Individual Rights in Education, which has sued schools over free speech zones. Most recently, the organization joined Los Angeles Pierce College Student Kevin Shaw in suing his school, which told him he could only pass out Spanish-language versions of the U.S. Constitution while standing in a tiny area on campus. FIRE estimated the size of Pierce’s free speech zone to be roughly equivalent to that of an iPhone on a tennis court.
> 
> In another recent example, the Young Americans for Liberty chapter at Kellogg Community College is suing its school for arresting a student for passing out copies of the Constitution. Because they were outside of the free speech zones, in which they had limitations that liberal students were not required to follow, they were arrested for trespassing.
> 
> “Free speech zones and restrictive speech codes are inherently at odds with the freedom of speech guaranteed by the First Amendment of the Constitution,” Roe’s resolution states.
> 
> FIRE says legislation to end free speech zones has passed in Arizona, Colorado, Kentucky, Missouri, Utah, and Virginia, while similar legislation is pending in Louisiana, Michigan, New York, North Carolina, Tennessee, Texas, and Utah.
> 
> “Too many colleges and universities are restricting expressive activities on campus with misleadingly labeled ‘free speech’ zones,” FIRE’s Legislative and Policy Director Joe Cohn said in a statement. “FIRE is thrilled that Representative Roe sees these policies for what they are—unjustified quarantine zones. Hopefully, this resolution draws the broad bipartisan support it deserves.”
> 
> It is still unclear what actions President Trump’s Education Department will take to provide civil rights to college students, including free speech, but perhaps Congress will act on its own.


http://thefederalist.com/2017/05/04/lawmakers-introduce-bipartisan-resolution-end-campus-free-speech-zones/#.WQ05roaTsnk.twitter


----------



## virus21




----------



## Jericho-79

Anyone listen to former WWE announcer Todd Pettengill's morning radio show in NYC?

On his radio show, I've heard him criticize the Black Lives Matter movement and the ACA. And I've heard him praise Trump and Chris Christie. His radio co-hosts also do the same.

Is Todd Pettengill a closeted Republican or something?

Aren't radio show hosts supposed to refrain from expressing their political opinions while on air?


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

Jericho-79 said:


> Anyone listen to former WWE announcer Todd Pettengill's morning radio show in NYC?
> 
> On his radio show, I've heard him criticize the Black Lives Matter movement and the ACA. And I've heard him praise Trump and Chris Christie. His radio co-hosts also do the same.
> 
> Is Todd Pettengill a closeted Republican or something?
> 
> Aren't radio show hosts supposed to refrain from expressing their political opinions while on air?


If he was doing that then I doubt he's a closeted Republican.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

virus21 said:


>


I love listening to Sargon's commentary.


----------



## Jay Valero

Has anyone posted about the Battle of New Orleans yet?


----------



## virus21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860873883238453250Wow, just wow.


----------



## Mutant God

virus21 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860873883238453250Wow, just wow.


I bet its a _Positive_ Statement


----------



## joesmith

I shouldn't even read some of these threads it does nothing but anger and make up me sad


----------



## MrMister

I'm dumb.

Explain what the statement of wearing HIV blood is please.


----------



## virus21

MrMister said:


> I'm dumb.
> 
> Explain what the statement of wearing HIV blood is please.


Uhh something about de-stigmatizing HIV patients? California is trying to pass a law doing so, despite hoe dumb it would be.


----------



## MrMister

California isn't passing any law that stigmatizes HIV lol. 

My post was rhetorical. The drag queen just wants attention. It's not 1992. People know how HIV is transmitted. Those that still don't will never see this drag queen and her HIV tiara.

or is it his HIV tiara? i don't care don't answer that


----------



## virus21

MrMister said:


> California isn't passing any law that stigmatizes HIV lol.
> 
> My post was rhetorical. The drag queen just wants attention. It's not 1992. People know how HIV is transmitted. Those that still don't will never see this drag queen and her HIV tiara.
> 
> or is it his HIV tiara? i don't care don't answer that


Of course not, its a law to de-stigmatize it.

And yes we know how its passed, we still don't want to get it. This is not helping


----------



## MrMister

Oh so the drag queen has nothing to do with the proposed law then. She's not protesting some crazy law that makes having HIV harder than it already is. I read into what you were saying too much I think.


----------



## virus21

MrMister said:


> Oh so the drag queen has nothing to do with the proposed law then. She's not protesting some crazy law that makes having HIV harder than it already is. I read into what you were saying too much I think.


Not directly. I was saying that her/his mind set is probably on par with those who wish to pass such a law.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

Aren't we supposed to be telling them that they are beautiful just the way they are and it is society that has the problem?



> France bans extremely thin models
> 
> A law in France banning the use of unhealthily thin fashion models has come into effect.
> Models will need to provide a doctor's certificate attesting to their overall physical health, with special regard to their body mass index (BMI) - a measure of weight in relation to height.
> The health ministry says the aim is to fight eating disorders and inaccessible ideals of beauty.
> Digitally altered photos will also have to be labelled from 1 October.
> Images where a model's appearance has been manipulated will need to be marked photographie retouchée (English: retouched photograph).
> A previous version of the bill had suggested a minimum BMI for models, prompting protests from modelling agencies in France.
> Unidentified model poses for a photographer backstage before Basso and Brooke's Autumn/winter show at London Fashion WeekImage copyrightGETTY IMAGES
> Image caption
> Models must now provide a doctor's note when applying for jobs
> But the final version, backed by MPs 2015, allows doctors to decide whether a model is too thin by taking into account their weight, age, and body shape.
> Employers breaking the law could face fines of up to 75,000 euros (£63,500; $82,000) and up to six months in jail.
> "Exposing young people to normative and unrealistic images of bodies leads to a sense of self-depreciation and poor self-esteem that can impact health-related behaviour," said France's Minister of Social Affairs and Health, Marisol Touraine, in a statement on Friday, French media report.
> 
> *Anorexia affects between 30,000 to 40,000 people in France, 90% of whom are women.*


So, 27,000 to 36,000 women suffer from anorexia, that's bad I suppose, but not in comparison to the fact that 24% of females in France suffer from obesity. And what number is that exactly? Oh, well, let me do the math. As of 2017 there are 33,330,829 women in France. A study from 2014 stated that 24% of French women were obese. A little calculator magic and... 7,999,399 French women are obese, and what problems does obesity bring? Oh, heart disease, diabetes, high blood pressure, certain cancers, and chronic conditions. But, let's all tell them THEY are beautiful.


----------



## DesolationRow

Someone else almost surely posted this but just in case they failed to do so... :lol


----------



## Stinger Fan

DesolationRow said:


> Someone else almost surely posted this but just in case they failed to do so... :lol


We live in a world where its racist and cultural appropriation for whites to eat ethnic foods that isn't theirs, so why am I not surprised by a simple hand gesture being racist also :lol


----------



## DesolationRow

@AryaDark @Beatles123 @CamillePunk @The Dazzler @Goku @Iconoclast @L-DOPA @Miss Sally @Neuron @TheNightmareCometh @Stinger Fan @virus21 @2 Ton 21 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860349796246323200


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860816527980888066


----------



## Reaper

Well, I'm 'bout to go and have a discussion about micro-aggressions with my white wife that really loves peanut butter and jelly sandwiches :armfold

I'm gonna ask her to stop eating 'em 'cuz they make me feel oppressed.

Edit: Her response "Aren't you being a little misogynist right now since you're telling me (a woman) what to do?" 

Who won? 










---
@CamillePunk; @L-DOPA; @Miss Sally


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860947732394946560
So glad I was ahead of the times as usual and cancelled Netflix a year ago at the first hints of its SJW agenda. Also, a very, very smart tweet from the creator of the film where instead of keeping the focus on _complaining _about Netflix declining, she directly pits it against other organizations creating the obvious impression that Netflix has an agenda and advertises all the locations where her movie is accessible in one fail swoop. I love watching marketing experts in action.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859132892584099840
#1 documentary on Google Play - that's impressive.


----------



## Neuron

I knew about the milk and hand signs. I think the PB&J one is a new one for me though.


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21

> A University of Texas Miss Black pageant winner received some backlash for 'not being black enough.'
> 
> Rachel Malonson graduated from Magnolia High School. Malonson's brother says people have never really been able to pinpoint her ethnicity.
> 
> Malonson entered an annual UT Miss Black pageant hosted by Kappa Alpha Psi fraternity, but she had no expectation of winning.
> 
> "I remember texting my sister before and I was like, honestly I don't even think I'm going to place," said Malonson.
> 
> After the UT Kappa Alpha Psi chapter posted pictures of the newly crowned winner to Twitter, the tweets began to cascade.
> 
> Many questioning how such a fair-skinned woman could win the UT Miss Black pageant.
> 
> One tweeted reads: "soooo this is a joke right?" Another tweeted: "I doubt she has ever dealt with some of the harsh realities of what it actually means to be "black" but congrats."
> 
> 
> While winning the pageant came as a surprise for the beauty queen, the response she received was the biggest surprise for Malonson.
> 
> "Someone literally asked me, 'Are you black? Can you prove it to me?' I was like, 'Yeah, my dad's black and my mom's white,'" Malonson said.
> 
> The Iota Delta chapter of Kappa Alpha Psi said, "The Miss Black University of Texas Scholarship Pageant was established in 1982 with a singular goal in mind -- to support and uplift African American women. Prior to its inception, African-American women had limited scholarship opportunities on the university campus."
> 
> "I don't fit the stereotypical look that you would think a black person would fit," said Malonson.
> 
> Rachael's brother told ABC13 that her siblings have always taught her how to handle the questions of her racial identity. He said it's disrespectful that people say Rachael isn't black enough for the crown.
> 
> 
> UT professor of African American Studies Kevin Cokley said there is generation-long issues playing out.
> 
> "People of African descent who are more phenotypically black, if you will, have not gotten positive messages about their looks and there are just too many examples to count," Cokley said.
> 
> "I want people to be able to break away from those stereotypes," Malonson said.


https://archive.fo/DWy3V#selection-985.0-1051.79


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark @Beatles123 @CamillePunk @The Dazzler @Goku @Iconoclast @L-DOPA @Miss Sally @Neuron @TheNightmareCometh @Stinger Fan @virus21 @2 Ton 21
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860349796246323200
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860816527980888066


Love your posts and you keep @ ing me, which I appreciate, but just so you know, for future reference, it's @TheNightmanCometh. :grin2:


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21




----------



## MillionDollarProns

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-39821036


Based France banning a body type


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21

> A source at DDS sends me the original e-mail exchanges that have caused the current crisis. Here they are, chronologically presented:
> 
> 1. On Mon, Feb 6, 2017 at 9:21 AM, Anathea Portier-Young wrote:
> 
> Dear Faculty Colleagues,
> 
> On behalf of the Faculty Diversity and Inclusion Standing Committee, I strongly urge you to participate in the Racial Equity Institute Phase I Training planned for March 4 and 5. We have secured funding from the Provost to provide this training free to our community and we hope that this will be a first step in a longer process of working to ensure that DDS is an institution that is both equitable and anti-racist in its practices and culture. While a number of DDS faculty, staff, and students have been able to participate in REI training in recent years, we have never before hosted a training at DDS. Those who have participated in the training have described it as transformative, powerful, and life-changing. We recognize that it is a significant commitment of time; we also believe it will have great dividends for our community. Please find the registration link below. Details about room location will be announced soon.
> 
> Duke Divinity School will host a Racial Equity Institute Phase I Training on March 4 and 5, 2017, 8:30—5 pm both days. Participants should plan to attend both full days of training.
> 
> “Racism is a fierce, ever-present, challenging force, one which has structured the thinking, behavior, and actions of individuals and institutions since the beginning of U.S. history. To understand racism and effectively begin dismantling it requires an equally fierce, consistent, and committed effort” (REI). Phase I provides foundational training in understanding historical and institutional racism. It helps individuals and organizations begin to “proactively understand and address racism, both in their organization and in the community where the organization is working.” It is the first step in a longer process.
> 
> ALL Staff and Faculty are invited to register for this important event by which DDS can begin its own commitment to become an anti-racist institution.
> 
> Workshop capacity is 40 participants. Registration is FREE to DDS employees and students.
> 
> Snacks, breakfast, and light lunch will be provided. A 7:30 am liturgy will precede the Sunday training for those who wish to participate. Child care can be made available upon request.
> 
> 2. From Paul Griffiths:
> 
> Sent: Monday, February 06, 2017 4:26 PM
> To: Anathea Portier-Young
> Cc: Divinity Regular Rank Faculty; Divinity Visiting Other Faculty
> Subject: Re: Racial Equity Institute Phase I Training–March 4-5
> 
> Dear Faculty Colleagues,
> 
> I’m responding to Thea’s exhortation that we should attend the Racial Equity Institute Phase 1 Training scheduled for 4-5 March. In her message she made her ideological commitments clear. I’ll do the same, in the interests of free exchange.
> 
> I exhort you not to attend this training. Don’t lay waste your time by doing so. It’ll be, I predict with confidence, intellectually flaccid: there’ll be bromides, clichés, and amen-corner rah-rahs in plenty. When (if) it gets beyond that, its illiberal roots and totalitarian tendencies will show. Events of this sort are definitively anti-intellectual. (Re)trainings of intellectuals by bureaucrats and apparatchiks have a long and ignoble history; I hope you’ll keep that history in mind as you think about this instance.
> 
> We here at Duke Divinity have a mission. Such things as this training are at best a distraction from it and at worst inimical to it. Our mission is to thnk, read, write, and teach about the triune Lord of Christian confession. This is a hard thing. Each of us should be tense with the effort of it, thrumming like a tautly triple-woven steel thread with the work of it, consumed by the fire of it, ever eager for more of it. We have neither time nor resources to waste. This training is a waste. Please, ignore it. Keep your eyes on the prize.
> 
> Paul
> 
> ——————–
> Paul J. Griffiths
> Warren Chair of Catholic Theology
> Duke Divinity School
> 
> On the thread, a couple of DDS professors said that they were actually looking forward to the training. Then the Dean weighed in:
> 
> 3. From Elaine Heath:
> 
> On Behalf Of Elaine Heath, Ph.D.
> Sent: Monday, February 06, 2017 8:24 PM
> To: Ray Barfield; Mary Fulkerson
> Cc: Paul J. Griffiths; Anathea Portier-Young; Divinity Regular Rank Faculty; Divinity Visiting Other Faculty
> Subject: Re: Racial Equity Institute Phase I Training–March 4-5
> 
> Dear Colleagues,
> 
> First, I am looking forward to participating in the REI training, and I am proud that we are hosting it at Duke Divinity School. Thea, thank you for your part in helping us to offer this important event. I am deeply committed to increasing our school’s intellectual strength, spiritual vitality, and moral authority, and this training event will help with all three.
> 
> On another matter: It is certainly appropriate to use mass emails to share announcements or information that is helpful to the larger community, such as information about the REI training opportunity. It is inappropriate and unprofessional to use mass emails to make disparaging statements–including arguments ad hominem–in order to humiliate or undermine individual colleagues or groups of colleagues with whom we disagree. The use of mass emails to express racism, sexism, and other forms of bigotry is offensive and unacceptable, especially in a Christian institution.
> 
> As St. Paul wrote to the church in Corinth, regardless of how exquisite our gifts are, if we do not exercise them with love our words are just noise.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Elaine A. Heath, Ph.D.
> Dean
> Professor of Missional and Pastoral Theology
> Divinity School
> Duke University
> 
> Whoa, whoa, whoa! Do you see “racism, sexism, and other forms of bigotry” in Griffiths’s message to his colleagues? Of course not, because it is not there! Objecting to this training as a waste of time is not racist, sexist, or bigoted in any way!
> 
> The next e-mail makes this very point.
> 
> 4. From Thomas Pfau:
> 
> On Behalf Of Thomas Pfau, Ph.D.
> Sent: Tuesday, February 07, 2017 12:20 PM
> To: Ray Barfield; Mary Fulkerson; Elaine Heath, Ph.D.
> Cc: Paul J. Griffiths; Anathea Portier-Young; Divinity Regular Rank Faculty; Divinity Visiting Other Faculty
> Subject: Re: Racial Equity Institute Phase I Training–March 4-5
> 
> Dear Colleagues:
> 
> Until now, I have never inserted myself into discussions internal to the DDS faculty, mainly because mine is a secondary appointment, and because my administrative obligations in Arts & Sciences are plentiful enough. Having greatly enjoyed and benefited from the opportunity to offer upper-level seminars in the Divinity School (and also advising some of the doctoral and MTS students in it), I do greatly care about the intellectual health and generosity of spirit that for much of my time here has characterized the Divinity School.
> 
> So it is with deep care and enduring concern for an institution that over the years has become something of an intellectual asylum for me that I am now writing to offer a few thoughts on the email exchange below. My principal hope is to help us avoid slipping into merely polarizing views, with the steadily diminishing analytic yield that such a development typically entails.
> 
> When I read Paul Griffiths’ email, I found myself fundamentally in agreement with his observations, and my agreement was not one of mere opinion or conjecture but very much steeped in first-hand experience as Director of Undergraduate Studies and Director of Graduate Studies in two departments and, currently, as department chair. For all these responsibilities have repeatedly brought me into direct contact with initiatives like the one about which Paul expresses such strong reservations. While other colleagues may have a less jaundiced appraisal of these efforts, it is demonstrably true that initiatives of the kind that prompted the present discussion have of late been proliferating at Duke to a degree s that one may well regard with concern and misgivings for multiple reasons. As I read Paul Griffiths’ note, I took him to demur not at the goal that the proposed training is meant to advance, viz., to ensure practices free of bias and mindful of equity. Rather, he challenges the assumption that, merely for the asking, faculty ought be to give up significant chunks of time for the purposes of undergoing “training” in these areas.
> 
> Now, given the recent change in leadership in the DDS, it might be appropriate to offer some broader institutional perspective here.
> Having worked at Duke for a long time for twenty-six years now, I have witnessed first hand a dramatic increase demands made on faculty time by administration-driven initiatives fundamentally unrelated to the intellectual work for which faculty were recruited by Duke. A seemingly endless string of surveys, memos, and “training sessions” is by now a familiar reality for most faculty, and it is an altogether inescapable entailment (as I well know) of chairing a department or program, serving on a hiring committee, or chairing a review.
> 
> So if faculty members choose to say in public (as Paul Griffiths has just done) what so many are saying in private, one might at the very least want to listen to and engage their concerns, especially if one holds sharply opposed views. Any academic unit, DDS included, can only flourish if differences of opinion on any variety of subjects are respected and engaged on their intrinsic merits. Having reviewed Paul Griffiths’ note several times, I find nothing in it that could even remotely be said to “express racism, sexism, and other forms of bigotry.” To suggest anything of the sort strikes me as either gravely imperceptive or as intellectually dishonest. Instead, if a faculty member raises serious doubts about the efficacy and methods of an initiative aimed at combating racial and other kinds of bias – and about the ways in which such training manifestly encroaches on the time faculty need to pursue their primary mission of teaching and research – then this view ought as a matter of course be respected as a legitimate exercise of judgment and expression. And while Paul Griffiths casts his criticisms in harsh terms, it would be nothing less than politically coercive and intellectually irresponsible to imply that his statement amounts to an “expression of racism.”
> 
> If DDS wishes to remain a vibrant intellectual community, then all kinds of different perspectives must be engaged analytically and in good faith, as propositions and judgments warranting earnest scrutiny rather than facile condemnation. To tar communications such as the one that Paul Griffiths has shared with the faculty as politically retrograde, let alone to contemplate institutional sanctions, is to take an alarmingly illiberal approach that, ironically, will end up confirming at least some of Paul Griffiths’s criticisms regarding the proposed initiative. Those struggling to grasp the difference between honest engagement and institutional censorship ought to revisit Herbert Marcuse’s account of “repressive tolerance.”
> 
> So I hope that in the matter at hand and on similar occasions, all concerned parties, and the leadership of DDS in particular, will allow calm reflection and intellectual engagement to prevail.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Thomas Pfau
> 
> Thomas Pfau
> Alice Mary Baldwin Professor of English
> Professor & Chair of Germanic Languages & Literatures
> Member – Duke Divinity School Faculty
> 
> 5. This led to Paul Griffiths’s following e-mail to his colleagues, which he authorized for wide distribution. I have taken the names of other Duke professors out of this excerpt:
> 
> Subject: intellectual freedom & institutional discipline at Duke Divinity School
> 
> Dear Faculty Colleagues,
> 
> 
> 
> Intellectual freedom – freedom to speak and write without fear of discipline and punishment – is under pressure at Duke Divinity these days. My own case illustrates this. Over the past year or so I’ve spoken and written in various public forums here, with as much clarity and energy as I can muster, about matters relevant to our life together. The matters I’ve addressed include: the vocation and purpose of our school; the importance of the intellectual virtues to our common life; the place that seeking diversity among our faculty should have in that common life; the nature of racial, ethnic, and gender identities, and whether there’s speech about certain topics forbidden to some among those identities; and the nature and purpose of theological education. I’ve reviewed these contributions, to the extent that I can (some of them are available only in memory), and I’m happy with them and stand behind them. They’re substantive; they’re trenchant; and they address matters of importance for our common life. So it seems to me. What I’ve argued in these contributions may of course be wrong; that’s a feature of the human condition.
> 
> My speech and writing about these topics has now led to two distinct (but probably causally related) disciplinary procedures against me, one instigated by Elaine Heath, our Dean, and the other instigated by Thea Portier-Young, our colleague. I give at the end of this message a bare-bones factual account of these disciplinary proceedings to date.
> 
> These disciplinary proceedings are designed not to engage and rebut the views I hold and have expressed about the matters mentioned, but rather to discipline me for having expressed them. Elaine Heath and Thea Portier-Young, when faced with disagreement, prefer discipline to argument. In doing so they act illiberally and anti-intellectually; their action shows totalitarian affinities in its preferred method, which is the veiled use of institutional power. They appeal to non- or anti-intellectual categories (‘unprofessional conduct’ in Heath’s case; ‘harassment’ in Portier-Young’s) to short-circuit disagreement. All this is shameful, and I call them out on it.
> 
> Heath and Portier-Young aren’t alone among us in showing these tendencies. The convictions that some of my colleagues hold about justice for racial, ethnic, and gender minorities have led them to attempt occupation of a place of unassailably luminous moral probity. That’s a utopia, and those who seek it place themselves outside the space of reason. Once you’ve made that move, those who disagree with you inevitably seem corrupt and dangerous, better removed than argued with, while you seem to yourself beyond criticism. What you do then is discipline your opponents. The contributions to our common life made by, inter alia, Chuck Campbell, Jay Carter, and Valerie Cooper exhibit these tendencies. I call them out too. I hope that they, together with Heath and Portier-Young, will reconsider, repent, make public apology to me and our colleagues for the damage done, and re-dedicate themselves to the life of the mind which is, because of their institutional location, their primary professional vocation. That life requires openness, transparency, and a willingness to engage. I commend all these things to them, and hope devoutly that they come to see their importance more clearly than they now do..
> 
> I’m making public the following narrative of these disciplinary proceedings under the pressure of three closely-associated thoughts. The first thought is that several more or less inaccurate versions of these events are already in circulation among us in the form of gossip; full and accurate disclosure is always better than gossip. The second thought is about responsibility. I’m happy to take full responsibility for my contributions to our common life at Duke Divinity. Those contributions have all been public, as is this message. But responsibility requires publicity. Heath’s and Portier-Young’s disciplinary proceedings are not public: they’re veiled, and accompanied by threats of reprisal if unveiled. I’d like them to take responsibility for what they’re doing, and so I’m making it public. The third thought is about the kind of confidence in speech (and writing) whose opposite is fear. Duke Divinity is now a place in which too many thoughts can’t be spoken and too many disagreements remain veiled because of fear. I commend a renunciation of fear-based discipline to those who deploy and advocate it, and its replacement with confidence in speech. That would be appropriate not only to our life together in a university-related Divinity School, but also to our life together as disciples of Jesus Christ.
> 
> the disciplinary actions
> 
> What follows, under (1) and (2), is a bare-bones factual account of the disciplinary procedures to date, together with two attachments. It may be useful to know that there’s a good deal of recent literature on the nature of university-based disciplinary proceedings like the ones I’m about to describe. I recommend, from quite different angles, Jon Krakauer’s Missoula (2015), and Laura Kipnis’s Unwanted Advances (2017). These books, with distinct agendas, agree that there are deep moral, legal, and procedural problems with university-based Title IX disciplinary procedures. These include, but aren’t limited to, their attempt to control speech and conduct by stifling expression; and their contempt for due process. It may also be useful to know that I’m not alone among Duke Divinity faculty in currently being, or having in the recent past been, subjected to discipline along these lines. I call upon those involved to share the details with us.
> 
> (1) Discipline initiated by Heath against Griffiths. In February 2017, Heath contacts Griffiths and asks for an appointment in which she’ll communicate her expectations for professional conduct at Duke Divinity. There’s back-and-forth by email about the conditions for this meeting, and agreement is reached for a four-way meeting to include Heath, Randy Maddox (Dean of Faculty, as support for Heath), Griffiths, and Thomas Pfau (as second for Griffiths). That meeting is scheduled for 3/6/17. Shortly before that date Heath cancels with no reason given, and then in short order asks for a new meeting on the same topic, this time with new criteria as to who can be present that rule out Pfau’s participation. Griffiths responds to this change in conditions by saying that he’s happy to meet, but now, given the changes, only under the condition that the meeting should be a one-on-one free exchange between himself and Heath. There’s email back-and-forth about this between Griffiths and Heath, all copied to Maddox. No agreement is reached about conditions for meeting: Griffiths and Heath each have conditions unacceptable to the other. Standoff. No meeting has occurred at the date of this writing. In a hardcopy letter (PDF attached) dated 3/10/17 [see below — RD], Heath initiates financial and administrative reprisals against Griffiths. Those reprisals ban him from faculty meetings, and, thereby, from voting in faculty affairs; and promise (contra the conditions stated in his letter of appointment) to ban him from future access to research or travel funds. Heath’s letter contains one material falsehood (item #1 in her letter; the accurate account is here, in this paragraph), together with several disputable interpretive claims. More reprisals are adumbrated, but not specified, in the letter. There that disciplinary procedure for the moment rests.
> 
> (2) Discipline initiated by Portier-Young against Griffiths, via the University’s Office for Institutional Equity (OIE). In early March, Griffiths hears by telephone from Cynthia Clinton, an officer of the OIE, that a complaint of harassment has been lodged against him by Portier-Young, the gravamen of which is the use of racist and/or sexist speech in such a way as to constitute a hostile workplace. A meeting is scheduled for 3/20/17 between Griffiths and representatives of the OIE to discuss this allegation. Griffiths requests from the OIE a written version of the allegation, together with its evidentiary support, in advance of the scheduled meeting. This request is declined by Clinton on behalf of the OIE, as appears typical for these proceedings. Griffiths then declines the 3/20/17 meeting, and sends a written statement to the OIE, which is attached [see below — RD]. The OIE will, it seems, now draw up a report and submit it to the ‘responsible persons’ in the case, which may include either or both of our Provost, Sally Kornbluth, and our Dean, Elaine Heath. (This may already have happened.) Those persons will then take whatever disciplinary actions they see fit, which may range from nothing to dismissal, with intermediate possibilities. There that disciplinary procedure for the moment rests.
> 
> ​With sincere good wishes to my colleagues, and in hope of better things, fuller transparency, more exchange, an increase in love, and, as always, more light: in lumine tuo videbimus lumen —
> 
> Paul.
> 
> 6. I published the No. 5 letter a couple of days ago, but I did not then have the documents to which Paul Griffiths referred. Now I do, and I publish those texts below.
> 
> In this one, I present a photocopy of the hard copy letter that Dean Heath sent to Prof. Griffiths, but broken into two images — this, to prevent Prof. Griffiths’s home address from being shown here, on this website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the second piece of correspondence cited by Griffiths in his No. 5 letter. It is written by him, sent to the university’s Office for Institutional Equity:
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I regret that you won’t provide further details of the complaint before our meeting scheduled for the 20th.
> 
> I’ve reviewed the written record of my interactions with the complainant over the last twelve months or so, together with what I can reconstruct in memory of spoken interactions in faculty meetings and suchlike.
> 
> That review has led me to the conclusion that I’ve done nothing other than express, with as much clarity, force, consistency, and precision as I can, argued opinions about the governance, priorities, purposes, and future of Duke Divinity School. I find nothing to repent of in those interactions, and nothing that can reasonably be considered harassment according to the definition provided in your office’s document outlining policies and procedures. Much less can anything in them be considered harassment based on considerations of race or gender, which I understand from our telephone conversation to be the gravamen.
> 
> The complainant’s allegation, so far as I understand it from your brief report, is illiberal, anti-intellectual, and shameful. It is, on the face of it, an attempt to constrain speech by blunt force rather than by free exchange. I’m entirely happy to stand on the record of my exchanges with the complainant, and with other colleagues. I’m confident that any reasonable judge of those exchanges will see them for what they are. I will not, however, further defend anything I’ve said against the kind of complaint you’ve communicated to me. I therefore won’t participate further in the procedure initiated by the complainant and pursued by your office. To do so would be inappropriately to dignify a procedure that has no place in the life of a university. And so I won’t attend the meeting scheduled for the 20th.
> 
> I understand that you must do your job as you have to and as you see fit. I hope you’ll see that I’m doing mine as I have to and as I see fit. This is a matter of conscience for me, as it ought to be for anyone committed to the fundamental values of university life.
> 
> That’s where the story stands now.
> 
> As I see it, Prof. Pfau is right: there is nothing remotely racist, sexist, or bigoted about Paul Griffiths strongly criticizing the anti-racism training. He might be wrong in his judgment about the training — I don’t think he is at all, but he might be — but at real universities, a professor has the right to be wrong. To subject Prof. Griffiths to this absurd disciplinary process on such ideological premises is an outrage. It is, as he calls it, “illiberal, anti-intellectual, and shameful.”
> 
> Good on Paul Griffiths for making this public (and by the way, I have not been in contact with him; he did not send me anything.) Duke Divinity School must be held to account — and future students there should know what kind of institution it has become under its current leadership before committing themselves to it.
> 
> UPDATE: According to a source close to Griffiths, he has resigned, effective at the end of the 2017-18 academic year.
> 
> UPDATE.2: Commenter “Recent DDS Grad” says:
> 
> I’m a recent graduate of DDS, and while this story saddens me, it doesn’t really surprise me. I agree with others that Dr. Griffiths should have thought better of sending such an incendiary email, but I can understand why he did, because I thought the environment at DDS concerning racism was totalitarian and oppressive. I am a white female, and I was second-career student with about 15 years of experience in the corporate world. What I saw was way worse than the corporate world. While I was there, the university had a series of escalating incidents of racism. I found it hard to believe that Duke University had more overt racists than anywhere I’ve ever lived, including some really ******* places. In a discussion about the racist incidents with some other Div School students, I said that perhaps the way we were responding to the incidents was hurting rather than helping, because after every incident the black students would make public announcements about how hurt and afraid and rejected they felt, and then everyone would hatch plans to re-educate the whole university on issues of racism. I suggested that instead perhaps we should respond to the perpetrators like we would a bully, with strength and confidence and even defiance, to show them they didn’t have power over anyone. You would have thought I had suggested we start a chapter of the KKK. They made it clear I was a horrible person in denial of the harsh realities of racism for suggesting such a thing, and I learned to keep my mouth shut. It appears to me that what’s going on is that they’re playing roles in a perverse drama, in which everyone so enjoys their own role that they don’t want the drama to end. The Bullies enjoy seeing how others react to their bullying; the Victims enjoy having everyone rush to their side to reassure them of their worth; and the Saviors enjoy the moral high ground of condemning the Bullies and comforting the Victims. I was so glad to get away from all that.
> 
> Please don’t publish my name. I don’t need more people thinking I’m a horrible person.
> 
> Readers, I know the name of this commenter, and verified that she graduated from DDS.


http://www.theamericanconservative.com/dreher/duke-divinity-crisis-griffiths-documents/


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

@virus21

There is so much from that infuriates me from what you linked above. I can only hope that its illumination causes others to speak up over these type of injustices.


----------



## FITZ

DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark @Beatles123 @CamillePunk @The Dazzler @Goku @Iconoclast @L-DOPA @Miss Sally @Neuron @TheNightmareCometh @Stinger Fan @virus21 @2 Ton 21
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860349796246323200
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860816527980888066


That's about as good of argument as I can think of if you're forced to take the position that milk is racist. 

That being said milk being healthy for you is a myth anyway. I can't find the link now but I very vegan friend I have on facebook posted a fascinating story about milk. Minus the obligatory "eating any animal products is awful part" the history of milk was interesting. Basically during WWII the US needed to produce a lot of powdered (or something like that milk) to get soldiers nutrients in the battle field. There was a dramatic shift in farming where farms started producing milk. But once the war ended there were a shit ton of farmers that spent a lot of money converting to producing milk. So there was all this milk and the equipment to produce milk and not a huge demand for it. The government started buying milk to subsidize the farmers. After a while they had all this milk and didn't fix the problem. So they started pushing the idea that milk was really healthy and that everyone needed to drink a lot of it.

Fair warning: I would say there is a chance this whole story was bullshit.


----------



## Reaper

Milk has vitamin D and vitamin D deficiency used to cause rickets in children before we found more sources of it. That I believe is the real reason why milk is a primary food group for young children as that's when they're most likely to develop rickets. 

Kids of vegans are a high risk group for rickets and those idiots deny their kids milk and don't even realize why it's necessary to replace the missing vitamin D with something else. Heard of a case 2 years ago when a child of a vegetarian retard died of rickets somewhere in the West. 

It is a result of overabundance that milk is no longer the necessity it used to be. 

It is another one of those diseases developed countries have completely forgotten about.

---


----------



## TripleG

Well that settles it. 

For dinner tomorrow, I'm making myself a PB&J sandwich with a glass of milk.


----------



## virus21

> Black Harvard graduate students plan to host a “black-only” graduation ceremony later in May.
> 
> Approximately 125 students will participate in the ceremony, which took over a year to plan, reports the College Fix. The event is supposed to celebrate how black students have succeeded in higher education.
> 
> “This is an opportunity to celebrate Harvard’s Black excellence and Black brilliance,” Michael Huggins, a master’s student in public policy, told The Root. “It’s an event where we can see each other and our parents and family can see us as a collective, whole group. A community.”
> 
> Students raised over $27,000 to cover the cost of the ceremony and its reception. They hope to have another black-only ceremony next year that will include undergraduate students as well.
> 
> 
> Sponsored Links by
> The students insist that having a ceremony just for black students isn’t a form of segregation, but a way for them to have fellowship together.
> 
> “This is not about segregation. It’s about fellowship and building a community. This is a chance to reaffirm for each other that we enter the work world with a network of supporters standing with us,” Huggins added.
> 
> Black students at Harvard have a higher graduation rate than national standards — 96 percent of the college’s black students graduate within six years, according to a 2011 report. Only 44 percent of black students graduate on a national level.
> 
> Black students at Harvard still have issues with their campus.
> 
> “Harvard’s institutional foundation is in direct conflict with the needs of Black students,” Woods continued. “There is a legacy of slavery, epistemic racism and colonization at Harvard, which was an institution founded to train rising imperialist leaders.”
> 
> The students will still participate in a main ceremony with their fellow students.


http://dailycaller.com/2017/05/08/ivy-league-black-students-decide-to-hold-their-own-black-only-graduation-ceremony/



> very single time I think the academy has reached peak intolerance and peak insanity, it proves me wrong. There is no argument that is too stupid for academic radicals. There is no lie that these “scholars” aren’t willing to tell to advance their agenda. Just ask liberal-feminist philosophy professor Rebecca Tuvel, the latest victim of the ritual “two minutes hate.” Her crime was serious: She had the audacity to write a paper exploring the arguments “for and against transracialism” and argued that “considerations that support transgenderism extend to transracialism.” In other words, she took the question that millions of Americans asked when Rachel Dolezal was exposed — if a man can “really” be a woman, why can’t a white person “really” be black? — and explored it through a liberal, feminist lens. Judging from the reaction, you would have thought she burned a cross in the quad. A fully woke University of Tennessee professor named Nora Berenstain fired the first shots. Her (now-private) Facebook post reads like an Onion parody of political correctness. It’s worth quoting at length: Tuvel enacts violence and perpetuates harm in numerous ways throughout her essay. She deadnames a trans woman. She uses the term “transgenderism.” She talks about “biological sex” and uses phrases like “male genitalia.” She focuses enormously on surgery, which promotes the objectification of trans bodies. She refers to “a male-to- female (mtf) trans individual who could return to male privilege,” promoting the harmful transmisogynistic ideology that trans women have (at some point had) male privilege. In her discussion of “transracialism,” Tuvel doesn’t cite a single woman of color philosopher, nor does she substantively engage with any work by Black women, nor does she cite or engage with the work of any Black trans women who have written on this topic. For those who don’t know, “deadnaming” is the practice of using a transgender person’s “old” name. In this case, she had the audacity to type the name “Bruce Jenner.” This, friends, is deemed to constitute actual violence. As is the notion that Bruce — when he was an Olympic champion and featured on cereal boxes from coast to coast — could have ever enjoyed male privilege. That’s violence. All of it. Perhaps now you can see why radicals riot. They’re not committing crimes, they’re engaging in acts of collective self-defense. Berenstain was hardly alone in her anger. Furious philosophers penned an open letter to Hypatia, the peer-reviewed journal that published Tuvel’s paper, accusing her, among other things, of using “vocabulary and frameworks not recognized, accepted, or adopted by the conventions of the relevant subfields,” mischaracterizing “various theories and practices related to religious identity and conversion,” and failing “to seek out and sufficiently engage with scholarly work by those who are most vulnerable to the intersection of racial and gender oppressions (women of color) in [her] discussion of ‘transracialism.’” These critiques — in addition to their typically intolerant intersectional incoherence — were plainly false, as New York Magazine’s Jesse Singal pointed out: “All in all, it’s remarkable how many basic facts this letter gets wrong about Tuvel’s paper. Either the authors simply lied about the article’s contents, or they didn’t read it at all.” The only word I’d quibble with here is “remarkable.” It’s entirely normal for radicals to either refuse to read work they purport to hate or to lie about its contents. Just ask Charles Murray. Rather than defend Tuvel, Hypatia’s board of associate editors responded with one of the most craven and cowardly statements in the history of craven academic cowardice. It begins: We, the members of Hypatia’s Board of Associate Editors, extend our profound apology to our friends and colleagues in feminist philosophy, especially transfeminists, queer feminists, and feminists of color, for the harms that the publication of the article on transracialism has caused. “Harms”? Are “transfeminists, queer feminists, and feminists of color” really so delicate that they can’t withstand the publication of a paper they don’t even have to read? Apparently. But back to the letter, which gets better (or worse, depending on how you look at it): In addition to the harms listed above imposed upon trans people and people of color, publishing the article risked exposing its author to heated critique that was both predictable and justifiable. “Predictable,” yes, but “justifiable”? At this point, “scholars” are threatening Tuvel’s future in the profession, and she’s been deluged with hate mail and denunciations. How is any of that “justifiable”? Academic freedom cannot and will not flourish if its alleged defenders reserve their outrage only for when their ideological allies fall victim to the online mob. In all of this madness, there are — perhaps — some seeds of hope. There has been a backlash to the backlash. Singal’s excellent piece in New York unequivocally condemned the attacks on Tuvel as a “witch hunt.” Vanderbilt philosophy professor Kelly Oliver wrote a thoughtful essay calling for “critical debate and philosophical arguments instead of cyber-shaming and personal insults.” Other academics have weighed in on Twitter and elsewhere in Tuvel’s defense. But in reading these pieces, a troubling subtext becomes apparent: It seems that the outrage isn’t only the attack on free expression and academic freedom, it’s that it was directed at a liberal in good standing. For example, in a Chronicle of Higher Education piece called “Academe’s Poisonous Call-Out Culture,” writer Suzanna Danuta Walters begins with this: We are in the midst of the Trumpian apocalypse. Actual bigoted provocateurs like Charles Murray and Ann Coulter throw flames in the academy. Hate crimes against trans people and people of color and Muslims are on the rise; women’s reproductive rights are on the line, as are just about every other aspect of bodily autonomy and gender justice. So what’s making scholars hyperventilate in outrage? A feminist academic whose body of work is clearly on the side of progressive social justice. Is she even aware of the irony? I suppose the “call-out culture” is only poisonous when directed at progressives. Otherwise, Charles Murray is fair game. Otherwise, hyperventilation is fine. After all, abortion and “just about every other aspect of bodily autonomy and gender justice are on the line.” Academic freedom cannot and will not flourish if its alleged defenders reserve their outrage only for when their ideological allies fall victim to the online mob. If progressives feel they have to torch conservative straw men before mustering up the courage to defend free inquiry, then academic freedom has a dark future indeed. Conservatives will be walled out entirely, and progressive discourse will be jammed into ever-tighter ideological spaces as a brave few liberals fight a desperate rear-guard action against the true radicals. One hopes that professor Tuvel’s ordeal will serve as yet another wake-up call, teaching professors that there is no safe space from social-justice warriors. But if the Left’s defense against the far-Left is limited to calls for unity against the true enemy (men such as Charles Murray, apparently), then it’s just disguised intolerance. “We should want academics to write about complicated, difficult, hot-button issues, including identity,” Singal wrote. “Online pile-ons cannot, however righteous they feel, dictate journals’ publication policies and how they treat their authors and articles.” One wonders how many campus progressives are likely to agree with his sentiment.
> 
> Read more at: http://www.nationalreview.com/artic...sy-campus-radicals-free-speech-social-justice


http://www.nationalreview.com/article/447419/rebecca-tuvel-controversy-campus-radicals-free-speech-social-justice


----------



## TripleG

So do college students just not have fun anymore? 

I don't know, but they just seem so joyless and angry all the time. Don't they party? Is there any part of their day that isn't wrapped up in this social justice stuff? It feels like they are always either running protests or complaining about something. 

Come on guys. You're in college! Live a little!


----------



## DOPA

I was about to link that story @virus21. Civil Right's groups fought against segregation and now these idiots want to reintroduce it fpalm. Seriously, so moronic.

http://www.dailywire.com/news/16108...&utm_content=062316-news&utm_campaign=dwbrand



> Transgender activists have simultaneously detached gender completely from sex and suggested that men can magically become "real women" by merely "identifying" as female, and vise-versa. This is untrue, of course. A new study composed by Weizmann Institute of Science researchers just widened the hole in the transgender narrative pushed by progressives: it has been found that the two sexes express over 6,500 genes differently, adding to the already major biological differences between men and women.
> 
> "Weizmann Institute of Science researchers recently uncovered thousands of human genes that are expressed — copied out to make proteins — differently in the two sexes," notes the Weizmann Institute. The study focuses on how "harmful mutations in these particular genes tend to accumulate in the population in relatively high frequencies."
> 
> Professor Shmuel Pietrokovski and Dr. Moran Gershoni, both researches from the Weizmann Institute’s Molecular Genetics Department, "looked closely at around 20,000 protein-coding genes, sorting them by sex and searching for differences in expression in each tissue. They eventually identified around 6,500 genes with activity that was biased toward one sex or the other in at least one tissue. For example, they found genes that were highly expressed in the skin of men relative to that in women’s skin, and they realized that these were related to the growth of body hair. Gene expression for muscle building was higher in men; that for fat storage was higher in women," reports Weizmann Institute.
> 
> And the differences continue: mutations expressed in men were less likely to be weeded out via natural selection than in women. “The more a gene was specific to one sex, the less selection we saw on the gene. And one more difference: This selection was even weaker with men,” said Gershoni.
> 
> The researches highlighted sexual evolution theory from the 1930's to account for such a difference: “In many species, females can produce only a limited number of offspring while males can, theoretically, father many more; so the species’ survival will depend on more viable females in the population than males,” said Pietrokovski. “Thus natural selection can be more ‘lax’ with the genes that are only harmful to males.”
> 
> There were also discoveries of sex-linked genes in the mammary glands:
> 
> Aside from the sexual organs, the researchers discovered quite a few sex-linked genes in the mammary glands — not so surprising, except that about half of these genes were expressed in men. Because men have fully fitted but basically nonfunctional mammary equipment, the scientists made an educated guess that some of these genes might suppress lactation.
> 
> While such a difference might be obvious in the mammary glands, the researchers also found genes "to be expressed only in the left ventricle of the heart in women. One of these genes, which is also related to calcium uptake, showed very high expression levels in younger women that sharply decreased with age; the scientists think that they are active in women up to menopause, protecting their hearts, but leading to heart disease and osteoporosis in later years when the gene expression is shut down."
> 
> Additionally, they found "another gene that was mainly expressed in women was active in the brain, and though its exact function is unknown, the scientists think it may protect the neurons from Parkinson’s — a disease that has a higher prevalence and earlier onset in men. The researchers also identified gene expression in the liver in women that regulates drug metabolism, providing molecular evidence for the known difference in drug processing between women and men."
> 
> “The basic genome is nearly the same in all of us, but it is utilized differently across the body and among individuals,” said Gershoni. “Thus, when it comes to the differences between the sexes, we see that evolution often works on the level of gene expression.”
> 
> “Paradoxically, sex-linked genes are those in which harmful mutations are more likely to be passed down, including those that impair fertility. From this vantage point, men and women undergo different selection pressures and, at least to some extent, human evolution should be viewed as co-evolution. But the study also emphasizes the need for a better understanding of the differences between men and women in the genes that cause disease or respond to treatments," added Pietrokovski.
> 
> Still, the many intricate biological differences between men and women, such as the ones expressed by Weizmann Institute researchers, will be said by progressives to be simply overridden by one's feelings.


To the surprise of no one. The longer these "Trans-trenders" as Blaire White calls them continue to come up with ridiculous arguments based on scientific myth, the more it will undermine genuine Transgender people.


----------



## 777

Reading the article on the segregated grad ceremony, I'm not even opposed. I was nodding my head right up until the last paragraph. Then I was like...fuuuuuck you.
Takes a massive steaming shit on the very culture, institutions and history that enabled them to achieve an ivy league education complete with special ceremony. Un-fucking-real.


----------



## Reaper

Interestingly, the right has always been mischaracterised as the party against free speech - however, over the last decade and a half while the right-wing figures have remained consistent, the left-wing figures have reached astronomically high levels. Conservatives also don't disrupt events if their attempts to disinvite fail. 



> THE WAR AGAINST FREE SPEECH ON CAMPUS IS GETTING MUCH WORSE, by Kevin Ryan
> 
> Officials at the University of California announced this week that it was canceling conservative speaker Ann Coulter’s appearance following several violent political protests. It's just the latest attempt by students nationwide to stifle speech they disagree with.
> 
> Up until 2010, both liberal and conservative students were responsible for about an equal number of attempts. But starting in 2010, liberal attempts to shut down conservative speakers have grown significantly, and 2016 saw a huge spike upwards that doesn't seem to be letting up this year.
> 
> Attempting to get a speaker disinvited was the leading form of speech suppression. When that failed, liberals resorted to disrupting speakers (shouting threats, throwing rocks, and storming the stage) 10 times more often than conservatives.
> 
> For liberals, the leading reasons for protest were political views, racial issues, sexual orientation, Islam, and gender. For conservatives, they were political views, abortion, and the Israeli-Palestinian conflict.


What he failed to observe was that 2010 coincides almost perfectly with the middle group of the entitled and bitchy Millennial cohort entering college.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Iconoclast said:


> Interestingly, the right has always been mischaracterised as the party against free speech - however, over the last decade and a half while the right-wing figures have remained consistent, the left-wing figures have reached astronomically high levels. Conservatives also don't disrupt events if their attempts to disinvite fail.
> 
> 
> 
> What he failed to observe was that 2010 coincides almost perfectly with the middle group of the entitled and bitchy Millennial cohort entering college.


It seems like the left is getting more and more violent and with the election of Trump, it certainly isn't' going to get any better I don't think.


----------



## Reaper

Stinger Fan said:


> It seems like the left is getting more and more violent and with the election of Trump, it certainly isn't' going to get any better I don't think.


Yeah, 2016 shows a huge spike, but if you draw a trend line that actual rise starts around 2010. An average college stay is 4-6 years with the seniors being far more politically active than the juniors who are still simply trying to settle in and have little to no time for politics. Trump may be a catalyst, but there is a stronger cause. Millennial attitudes in general combined with years of indoctrination by politically motivated professors that have been in colleges a heck of a lot longer. 

I would say that the "Trump Effect" is only part of the cause since the vast majority of activism is around issues like race, gender, religion (all related to intersectional feminism - a movement based on activism - which started around the 1990's and that means it's now showing its effects in colleges) as opposed to simply opposing Trump.


----------



## virus21

> Do you have pee privilege?” one sign questions, informing restroom-goers that if they “never have to think about gender identity, ability, or access when peeing,” then “[they] do.”
> 
> Another sign expands upon the definition of “pee privilege,” noting that the “ability to use a restroom without fear or concern for your own safety constitutes” such a privilege, explaining that other factors like the “gender binary,” or the “ability to undoubtedly know which bathroom to pick,” contribute to “pee privilege.”
> 
> 
> 
> Similar signage, pictures of which were obtained by Campus Reform, offers “a guide” for students on the “do’s and dont’s” of encountering a transgender person in a restroom.
> 
> 
> 
> “Feel like someone is in the ‘wrong’ restroom?” the flyer questions, deliberately placing “wrong” in scare quotes, and then advising students not to “question” someone who they think fits such a category.
> 
> “Don’t stare,” the sign continues, suggesting that “this person is probably aware that they don’t fit into either restroom” so they don’t need anymore “eyes reminding them.”
> 
> The sign does, however, confirm that students should protect not their own safety, but the safety of any transgender individual they may encounter in a bathroom, explaining that “gender variant people are at high risk of verbal, sexual, and physical assault.”
> 
> “Keep yourself accountable to make sure they’re safe from others,” the sign concludes.
> 
> Notably, all of the aforementioned signs encourage students with questions to visit a website that has been created specifically to chronicling all of the gender-neutral bathroom options on campus.
> 
> Campus Reform reached out to the university for comment on the matter, but did not receive a response in time for publication.


http://vesselnews.io/college-asks-students-contemplate-pee-privilege/



> A seventh grader in Ohio was suspended from his middle school for 10 days after liking a photo of a gun on Instagram.
> Zachary Bowlin was given the harsh punishment from staff at Edgewood Middle School in Trenton after he liked the social media post showing an airsoft gun that shoots pellets with the caption: 'Ready'.
> 'I liked it, scrolling down Instagram at night about 7, 8 o'clock I liked it,' Zachary told WXIX. 'The next morning they called me down (to the office) patted me down and checked me for weapons.'
> He told WCMH, 'I don't think I did anything wrong... Then, they told me I was getting expelled or suspended or whatever.'
> The middle school student was sent home with a note to his parents about the cause of his suspension Thursday.
> Scroll down for video
> Zachary Bowlin (pictured) received a 10-day suspension from Edgewood Middle School after he liked the social media post showcasing an airsoft gun on Instagram. The caption of the photo said, 'Ready.'	+5
> Zachary Bowlin (pictured) received a 10-day suspension from Edgewood Middle School after he liked the social media post showcasing an airsoft gun on Instagram. The caption of the photo said, 'Ready.'
> He said: 'I liked it, scrolling down Instagram (post above) at night about 7, 8 o'clock I liked it. The next morning they called me down (to the office) patted me down and checked me for weapons.'	+5
> He said: 'I liked it, scrolling down Instagram (post above) at night about 7, 8 o'clock I liked it. The next morning they called me down (to the office) patted me down and checked me for weapons.'
> The student was sent home with a note from Edgewood Middle School (above) officials at the school to notify his parents about the cause of his suspension	+5
> The student was sent home with a note from Edgewood Middle School (above) officials at the school to notify his parents about the cause of his suspension
> The letter said he was suspended for 'liking a post on social media that indicated potential school violence.'
> His father, Martin Bowlin, said he was upset when his son came home.
> 'I was livid,' he told WCMH. 'He never shared, he never commented, never made a threatening post … [he] just liked it.'
> His mother, Cindy Martin, took to Facebook to express her frustration with the situation.
> 'This sickens me! Not anywhere on the boys Instagram post did it say anything about taking a gun to school. This is a bunch of s*** if I ever seen any....... SMH,' she wrote.
> 'People wake up and teach your children right from wrong and teach them not to blow s*** out of proportion.
> 'Now 2 innocent harmless boys got in trouble over some pansy cry bag making s*** up!'
> His father, Martin Bowlin (pictured together), said he was upset when his son came home and was suspended. He said: 'I was livid. He never shared, he never commented, never made a threatening post … [he] just liked it.'	+5
> His father, Martin Bowlin (pictured together), said he was upset when his son came home and was suspended. He said: 'I was livid. He never shared, he never commented, never made a threatening post … [he] just liked it.'
> His mother, Cindy Martin, took to Facebook to express her frustration with the situation
> His mother, Cindy Martin, took to Facebook to express her frustration with the situation
> Russ Fussnecker, the superintendent of Edgewood City Schools released a statement to WXIX that said: 'Concerning the recent social media posting of a gun with the caption "Ready", and the liking of this post by another student, the policy at Edgewood City Schools reads as follows:
> '"The Board has a 'zero tolerance' of violent, disruptive, harassing, intimidating, bullying, or any other inappropriate behavior by its students."
> 'Furthermore, the policy states: "Students are also subject to discipline as outlined in the Student Code of Conduct that occurs off school property when the misbehavior adversely affects the educational process."
> Administrators at the school agreed to lift Zachary's suspension after speaking with his parents. Cindy shared another post on Facebook after the suspension was lifted to thank people for their support	+5
> Administrators at the school agreed to lift Zachary's suspension after speaking with his parents. Cindy shared another post on Facebook after the suspension was lifted to thank people for their support
> 'As the Superintendent of the Edgewood City Schools, I assure you that any social media threat will be taken seriously, including those who "like" the post when it potentially endangers the health and safety of students or adversely affects the educational process.'
> Administrators at the school agreed to lift Zachary's suspension after speaking with his parents and he was allowed to go to school on Monday.
> Cindy shared another post on Facebook after the suspension was lifted and wrote: 'Just wanted to let everyone know that the matter we been dealing with over our son 'liking' a picture on Instagram has been resolved.
> 'Zach is not in any trouble whatsoever, nothing of this matter will be on his school record, it will be like it never ever happened.
> 'He got to go back to school, he gets to attend his dance and all other school functions.
> 'I want to say THANK YOU so much to all of our family, friends and all of you who shared our son's story, thank for all of your support, suggestions and kind words, with​ all of you by our side it made things so much easier to get through!'
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...liking-Instagram-photo-gun.html#ixzz4gbs0KUbO
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4488386/Boy-suspended-liking-Instagram-photo-gun.html


----------



## Simply Flawless

virus21 said:


> http://vesselnews.io/college-asks-students-contemplate-pee-privilege/
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4488386/Boy-suspended-liking-Instagram-photo-gun.html


Can we just ban the fucking word "Privilege" from the human language?


----------



## virus21




----------



## DOPA

:lol.


----------



## virus21

> ELLICOTT CITY, Md. — When lawmakers in Howard County, Md., a stretch of suburbia between Washington and Baltimore, declared their intention to make the county a sanctuary for people living in the country illegally, J. D. Ma thought back to how hard he had worked studying English as a boy in Shanghai.
> 
> Stanley Salazar, a native of El Salvador, worried that the violent crime already plaguing Maryland’s suburbs attributed to immigrant gangs would eventually touch his own daughters.
> 
> Hongling Zhou, who had been a student in Beijing during the Tiananmen Square uprising, feared an influx of undocumented immigrants, and their children, would cripple the public schools.
> 
> At first blush, making Howard County a sanctuary for undocumented immigrants had seemed a natural move: The county has twice as many Democrats as Republicans and a highly educated population, full of scientists and engineers. One in five residents was born abroad.
> 
> Continue reading the main story
> But the bill met stout opposition from an unlikely source: some of those very same foreign-born residents.
> 
> In passionate testimony before county legislators, and in tense debates with liberal neighbors born in the United States, legal immigrants argued that offering sanctuary to people who came to the country illegally devalued their own past struggles to gain citizenship.
> 
> Some even felt it threatened their hard-won hold on the American dream.
> 
> Their objections stunned Democratic supporters of sanctuary here and helped bring about the bill’s demise in March. A similar proposal for the state collapsed this month in the Maryland Senate, where Democrats also hold a two-to-one advantage. Some of the same immigrants spoke out against it.
> 
> The failure of the sanctuary bills in Maryland reveals a potentially troublesome fissure for Democrats as they rush to defy Mr. Trump. Their party has staked out an activist position built around protecting undocumented immigrants. But it is one that has alienated many who might have been expected to support it.
> 
> What follows are the stories of four immigrants in Maryland who oppose sanctuary status — people whose voices have rarely been heard in the long debate over how to fix the nation’s immigration system.
> 
> Some supporters of sanctuary had dismissed them as white-collar professionals whose personal struggles could not compare with those of undocumented people now facing possible deportation.
> 
> But anyone who thought their journeys were easy, these immigrants said, has never walked in their shoes.
> 
> Continue reading the main story
> Photo
> 
> J.D. Ma, a patent lawyer who grew up in Shanghai, in March. “Being in America is such a high privilege,” he said. “As an immigrant I really feel it.” Credit Matt Roth for The New York Times
> The Lawyer
> 
> Growing up in China, J. D. Ma shared a small room with his parents and sister in a communal apartment in a working-class district of Shanghai. They had to take turns with two other families — 14 people in all — to use a single bathroom.
> 
> His maternal grandfather, a history teacher, was sent to a labor camp in 1957 under Mao Zedong. The family eventually received a letter saying he had committed suicide.
> 
> But still, they considered themselves lucky: They lived in the city. They had running water.
> 
> From the age of 9, Mr. Ma was pushed to learn English by his mother. “Study harder,” she told him. “Score higher.” At 12, he won entry into a highly selective boarding school where he toiled for 13 hours a day.
> 
> Today, Mr. Ma, 45, is a patent attorney, living in a stately home in Clarksville, Md., after years of study at universities in New York, Utah and Virginia and a first career as a software engineer. His wife, also a Chinese immigrant, works for the National Weather Service. Two-thirds of their daughter’s second-grade classmates have parents from China or India.
> 
> Mr. Ma sees his whole life as a struggle to achieve his Americanness.
> 
> “Being in America is such a high privilege,” he said, sitting in his brightly painted kitchen. “As an immigrant I really feel it.” He added: “You cannot easily give that privilege to somebody without going through some kind of process. It’s like giving lots of gold for one dollar.”
> 
> Mr. Ma voted for Hillary Clinton. But hearing liberals talk about undocumented immigrants confuses him: The fact that their entering the country broke the law is somehow sidestepped, like a crude remark at a polite dinner party. Democrats oppose deportation on the grounds that it breaks up families, Mr. Ma said. But so do other aspects of the justice system — without setting off the same outcry.
> 
> “If a single mother commits a crime and has to go to jail,” he said, “we don’t say, ‘Oh, we can’t do that, because it will break her family.’”
> 
> This perspective baffled the sanctuary bill’s supporters.
> 
> Why, they asked, were naturalized citizens like Mr. Ma so threatened by the act of protecting people living in the country illegally — many of whom had worked just as hard, and put down roots of their own, thanks to years of lax immigration enforcement and an economy that depended on their labor?
> 
> Undocumented immigrants, after all, live much more tenuous existences. Mr. Ma said that a liberal friend had chided him for not understanding his own advantages, compared with “people who were here babysitting and doing all the cleaning and cutting grass for people.”
> 
> Mr. Ma has thought about this argument a lot. But he has concluded that it is irrelevant to the broader issue of legality.
> 
> Rather than treating the nation at large as complicit, he focuses on personal responsibility.
> 
> “Just because you are a productive member of society, working hard, mowing lawns, that should not be the reason to give you that gold,” he said. “You kind of jammed something down America’s throat. You said, ‘I understand you haven’t given me permission to contribute, but I want to contribute. So here I am doing it.’”
> 
> Continue reading the main story
> Photo
> 
> Stanley Salazar at home in Silver Spring, Md., last month. He once worked in the United States illegally, but still does not support the sanctuary county proposal. “This is life,” he said. “And life is hard.” Credit Matt Roth for The New York Times
> The Carpenter
> 
> Many Hispanics welcomed Democrats’ efforts to make Maryland a sanctuary. Stanley Salazar, 37, did not.
> 
> A carpenter in Silver Spring, he compares living in the country illegally to being a guest in someone’s home: Be on your best behavior. Make your bed and do the dishes. Any misbehavior — drinking and driving, for example — could mean you are no longer welcome.
> 
> Mr. Salazar, who is from El Salvador, knows this because he himself was illegal.
> 
> He first visited the United States when he was 10. His mother, a biology teacher, had a sister in Reno who had married an American. Mr. Salazar still remembers being amazed by his first all-you-can-eat buffet, and playing an arcade game called Paperboy, in which you raced on a bike, tossing newspapers and dodging obstacles on a suburban street.
> 
> His journey back, and to American citizenship, was long, but compared with more recent immigrants’, relatively painless: He left law school in El Salvador in 2001 and traveled to Maryland on a tourist visa, but violated its terms by painting houses for cash. After several extensions, his visa expired. But he spoke English, thanks to his mother’s tireless teaching. She had a green card. And he had a driver’s license, a bank account and a car. By 2007, he had his own green card.
> 
> Now, he lives in a small house with his wife, their daughters and his mother, 73, who rides the subway into Washington every morning to her job serving sandwiches in a museum.
> 
> Mr. Salazar thinks sanctuary would be bad for Maryland. He bases this on what has already happened in Montgomery County, where he has been part of a Hispanic population boom.
> 
> The Salvadoran gang MS-13 has gained strength in the area recently, the authorities say, partly because of an influx of undocumented children arriving without their parents. The young arrivals are more susceptible to recruitment by gangs.
> 
> Mr. Salazar sees the statistics: At least 16 homicides in the county have been attributed to gangs since June 2015. About half have been linked to MS-13, including the killing of a 15-year-old girl in Gaithersburg.
> 
> “I have three daughters right now and I’m thinking about them,” Mr. Salazar said, sipping a milkshake at a Burger King in Gaithersburg. “Don’t I have the right to be afraid that this kind of stuff is increasing?”
> 
> But Mr. Salazar has other worries, too. The public school population has risen sharply, and the county recently raised property taxes by about 9 percent to keep up. The share of students enrolled in classes for English learners rose to 14.6 percent of the school population this year, up from 11.2 percent in 2009, and accounted for more than half the total increase of students in the school system this year.
> 
> But that burden is borne unequally, he said. The high school Mr. Salazar’s daughters would attend, where more than 40 percent of students receive subsidized lunch, is ranked far below one in affluent Bethesda, where fewer than 5 percent qualify.
> 
> California Today
> The news and stories that matter to Californians (and anyone else interested in the state), delivered weekday mornings.
> 
> 
> Enter your email address
> Sign Up
> 
> Receive occasional updates and special offers for The New York Times's products and services.
> 
> SEE SAMPLE PRIVACY POLICY
> Mr. Salazar dismisses proponents of sanctuary as liberals living in areas that are insulated from the potential consequences. He believes politicians “are using us like flags,” casting immigrants as blameless victims.
> 
> But immigrants are people with flaws, he said. They need a way to gain legal status, not a safe space to remain here illegally.
> 
> “We are not unicorns jumping over rainbows,” he said. “We are people. This is life. And life is hard.”
> 
> Continue reading the main story
> Photo
> 
> Biplab Pal with his 2-year-old daughter, Ariana, in March. “I don’t want to sound like a Trump supporter, but something is working,” he said of the decline in illegal border crossings. Credit Matt Roth for The New York Times
> The Entrepreneur
> 
> On a recent spring afternoon here, a school bus bumped down a residential street, passed a woman wearing a bright green sari and came to a halt in front of a brick house with a lawn worn from soccer games and a well-used goal. The son and daughter of Biplab Pal stepped down and scampered home.
> 
> Immigrants have been coming here for years: Koreans at first, Indians more recently. Mr. Pal, 43, arrived in 2008, drawn by good schools. A third of the children in his son’s fourth-grade class are Indian-American. Their parents are highly educated: Mr. Pal’s real estate agent has a Ph.D. in biochemistry.
> 
> Gregarious and sharp-witted, Mr. Pal talked with Indian friends about the Howard County sanctuary bill. They did not like it.
> 
> Some told of sacrifices like missing a parent’s funeral back in India, because traveling home could jeopardize the yearslong pursuit of a green card. With so many people waiting in line for years, the idea of providing sanctuary for those who had broken the law left a sour taste.
> 
> The more pressing priority, they told him, should be improving legal immigration.
> 
> “You see the Indians get very angry because they have suffered so much to get a green card,” said Mr. Pal, sitting at a table laden with Indian sweets. “They think a country with one-sixth of the world’s population should have more slots. But instead, everybody is fighting for illegal immigration.”
> 
> Mr. Pal got his own green card in just a few months, as part of a special category reserved for inventors and researchers. His company makes software that tracks the functioning of factory equipment.
> 
> He had a different objection to sanctuary: He believed it would lead to an increase in crime.
> 
> He used to live in Los Angeles, in a neighborhood with many undocumented immigrants and lots of crime. He saw a connection.
> 
> He conceded that his evidence was only anecdotal. But the research that liberals were always sending him to change his mind was unsatisfying. “It’s always crime statistics for all immigrants,” he said. “It’s true — crime is very low for legal immigrants. But I want to know about illegal immigrants. Nobody has statistics for that.”
> 
> Mr. Pal is a Democrat, like most Indian-Americans. He voted for Mrs. Clinton. But in the rush to oppose Mr. Trump, he believes, Democrats moved too far left on immigration.
> 
> It wasn’t always like this. In 1996, President Bill Clinton talked about illegal immigration as a problem.
> 
> But now the talk is of sanctuary, which Mr. Pal believes would amount to an invitation. “Do we really want more illegal immigrants in our country?” he said. “I don’t think the answer is yes.”
> 
> And he is happy that illegal border crossings have declined. “I don’t want to sound like a Trump supporter, but something is working,” he said.
> 
> Most undocumented immigrants are Latino, and some sanctuary supporters believe that the Asian-Americans who oppose it — and who came to this country by airplane to earn graduate degrees — look down on those who crossed the border on foot, as a matter of race, class or misplaced fear.
> 
> Perhaps legal immigrants should be more understanding, Mr. Pal said, but that might be asking too much.
> 
> “Frankly speaking, each immigrant has their own little story of how they struggled in the United States,” he said. “To tell the truth, illegal people have suffered 1,000 times more. But people only see their own suffering.”
> 
> Continue reading the main story
> Photo
> 
> Hongling Zhou, who came to the United States from China, in March. Though she opposes sanctuary, She said that immigrants in the country illegally should be given a chance to gain citizenship. Credit Matt Roth for The New York Times
> The Statistician
> 
> Hongling Zhou was born in 1966, the year Mao Zedong started the Cultural Revolution. Politics followed her throughout her young life.
> 
> She was a graduate student in math when the 1989 student movement ignited protests across the country. She remembers days of protesting and nights staying up late talking about change. When the military killed hundreds of protesters in Beijing, she could not bear to stay.
> 
> “We left after that — a lot of us left after that,” she said, sitting at her kitchen table.
> 
> At Indiana University, she earned a master’s degree in statistics while working part time in a hospital. Now, Ms. Zhou lives in Clarksville, Md., with her husband, a software engineer who also emigrated from China, and their son and daughter.
> 
> She knocked on doors for a presidential candidate before she could even vote — in 2004 in Pennsylvania for John Kerry. She was angry about the war in Iraq. Her first vote after becoming a citizen in 2007 was for Barack Obama.
> 
> But never has she been more politically active than during the short life of the sanctuary bill in Howard County.
> 
> Ms. Zhou first learned of it on WeChat, a messaging app popular among Chinese-Americans. She talked to friends and neighbors. Nobody liked the idea. Many were afraid that carving out a safe space for illegal immigrants would mean that more would come, and that public-school classes would swell and teachers would be spread thin.
> 
> So on a cold night in early January, about a dozen people gathered around Ms. Zhou’s long wooden dining table, drafted short speeches and took turns delivering them over steaming bowls of sweet bean soup with chia seeds. Most, she said, had never done anything more political than vote.
> 
> “I read my draft, but then I totally changed it,” Ms. Zhou recalled. “I talked a lot about how many years it took to get citizenship, and I actually started crying. One person said, ‘Don’t do that!’ And someone else said, ‘Let her cry!’”
> 
> The bill’s supporters argued that, sanctuary or not, undocumented immigrants would be unable to afford housing in the county, where the typical home is valued at around $430,000.
> 
> But Ms. Zhou saw things differently. Immigrants double up in houses, she said. They rent apartments or mobile homes. Her cleaning lady, who she recently discovered is undocumented, lives in a trailer in the county.
> 
> Though she opposes sanctuary, Ms. Zhou said that immigrants in the country illegally should be given a chance to gain citizenship, not be deported. But that is a nuanced position, and these are polarized times.
> 
> Ms. Zhou and several dozen opponents posed for a group photograph after testifying in Annapolis. They were smiling. Many wore yellow T-shirts made for the occasion.
> 
> On Facebook, someone commented: “Trump Terrorists.”
> 
> Ms. Zhou felt stung, but also confused. All she had done was disagree.


https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/08/us/legal-immigrants-who-oppose-illegal-immigration.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=second-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0


Also


----------



## Reaper

.


----------



## deepelemblues

virus21 said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/08/us/legal-immigrants-who-oppose-illegal-immigration.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=second-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0
> 
> 
> Also


the basic position of the left towards legal immigrants is get fucked you rubes, how can you be so stupid as to follow the law


----------



## virus21

> protest gay reporter’s talk on radical Islam
> KATE HARDIMAN - UNIVERSITY OF NOTRE DAME •MAY 10, 2017
> 9 460 Share0 0
> 
> DePaul University has prohibited the campus group Turning Point USA from displaying posters with the slogan “Gay Lives Matter” to advertise a presentation Wednesday by a gay reporter on radical Islam’s discrimination against the LGBTQ community.
> 
> The decision to reject the posters was made as some students at the school protest the event, titled “Dictatorships and Radical Islam: The Enemies of Gay Rights” and to be given by journalist and foreign correspondent James Kirchick.
> 
> Kirchick has worked for numerous publications, foreign and domestic, and is considered a leading voice on American gay politics and international gay rights.
> 
> But DePaul Students for Justice in Palestine has indicated on Facebook that its members intend to protest the event. Students leading the charge against his talk appear to have left out any mention of the fact that Kirchick is gay as they sound the alarm on social media.
> 
> “Here’s the call for protests of my talk tonight at @DePaulU “Dictatorships and Radical Islam: Enemies of LGBTQ Rights.” Notice missing word?” Kirckich tweeted out early Wednesday.
> 
> View image on Twitter
> View image on Twitter
> Follow
> Jamie Kirchick ✔ @jkirchick
> Here's the call for protests of my talk tonight at @DePaulU "Dictatorships and Radical Islam: Enemies of LGBTQ Rights." Notice missing word?
> 9:40 AM - 10 May 2017
> 82 82 Retweets 116 116 likes
> He cites a Facebook post from a DePaul student affiliated with SJP who wrote that “Turning point DePaul (check out that horror below, is bringing James Kirchick, a white, Zionist, neoliberal journalist, to speak on sh*t he knows nothing about.”
> 
> “We will be turning up to counter,” the student continued, “not in our f***ing name will you pretend to define our safety, and where danger comes from. Not in our f***ing name will you continue to demonize Islam and Muslims and ignore the radical Christian right.”
> 
> The talk is slated for 5:30 p.m. May 10.
> 
> As for the “Gay Lives Matter” posters, Amy Mynaugh, director of the Office of Student Involvement at the Catholic university, denied them on the grounds that “using the same look/brand as BLM [Black Lives Matter] pits two marginalized groups against each other,” according to an email she sent to Turning Point USA that was obtained by The College Fix.
> 
> “It doesn’t appear that Turning Point has any connection to the Black Lives Matter movement and this seems to simply be co-opting another movement’s approach,” she added.
> 
> Turning Point USA’s DePaul chapter had intended to use the posters to advertise the speech, a spokesman for the group told The College Fix. DePaul TPUSA president Jason Plotzke said via email that the poster effectively advertises the event and highlights its purpose.
> 
> “Frankly it makes no sense to have it not approved,” Plotzke said. “The statement is very simple and you could not market such an event any better and eye catching. When people see that statement, they will either agree or disagree, but the point is getting people to see the message, and we firmly believe that it would have been effective.”
> 
> Plotzke also disagrees with Mynaugh’s reasoning for denying the poster.
> 
> “We do not see how the branding of Black Lives Matter is exclusive from all other lives and we cannot make a similar statement in a different movement,” he said. “Sure, it is related and based off the BLM slogan, but with no intent to undermine the movement. We are not even using the poster to push an entire movement, but rather a specific event. We, as students in an academic setting, should be allowed to market our events as we see fit.”
> 
> Matt Lamb, director of campus integrity at TPUSA, also expressed his dissatisfaction with DePaul’s decision.
> 
> “This is a disappointing decision by the university to prohibit our poster,” Lamb told The College Fix via email. “The event by our DePaul chapter is calling attention to the harms that big government, authoritarian regimes pose to LGBT citizen’s most basic human rights.”
> 
> Last fall, the university also refused to allow the DePaul College Republicans from posting “Unborn Lives Matter” posters as well. Lamb said he was aware the “Gay Lives Matter” posters might also be rejected by campus leaders, but that “the school questioned why we were using the phrase when our event is clearly about the abuse towards LGBT people.”
> 
> Meanwhile, Students for Justice in Palestine distributed posters earlier this week, claiming that they “say NO to Turning Point’s nationalist agenda” and that “queer liberation is always anti-racist and anti-imperialist.”
> 
> DePaul university declined The Fix’s request for comment about the posters or protest.


https://www.thecollegefix.com/post/32554/


----------



## virus21

> The fashion houses of the West are under attack for glamorizing the hijab, which in much of the world is seen as a symbol of female subjugation.
> 
> Executives at the likes of Dolce and Gabbana and H&M attracted the ire of campaigners in Iran, who are often violently punished for breaking Islamic laws which force them to cover up in public.
> 
> They complained that high fashion shoots showing off trendy, sparkly versions of the Islamic veil help to normalize the practice elsewhere.
> 
> The resistance to the latest trend came via the My Stealthy Freedom social media campaign, which frequently highlights how Iran’s “morality police” prey on women for minor and arbitrary infractions.
> 
> A post by activist Masih Alinejad said:
> 
> Now that Dolce and Gabbana, H&M, and Nike have supported women in veil, we call on these brands to support us as well because we are also fighting for our freedom of choice.
> 
> Don’t forget that there are millions of women who are forced to wear compulsory hijab from they age of 7 when they start school. If there women were to refuse to wear it, then we wouldn’t be able to get an education or a job. They wouldn’t even be able to live in their own country.
> 
> Be our voice to fight against compulsory hijab. Why won’t you help us to be heard?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activists in Iran often feel abandoned by Western feminism, which is notably timid when it comes to challenging Islamic countries for their treatment of women.
> 
> Heat Street has detailed some of the abuses which have emerged on social media – including a woman who was punched in the face for wearing ripped jeans, and another who was surrounded on the streets of Tehran and taken in, screaming, for apparently having her veil slightly too far back on her head.
> 
> MORE
> ‘Alien: Covenant’ Proves It’s Time to Pension Off This Movie Franchise
> Australian Schools Tell Parents: We’ll Help Your Kids Swap Gender Without Your Consent
> Giving Emma Watson A Gender-Neutral Acting Award Is Tokenism and Nonsense
> Officers were filmed yesterday running over a woman with a police van after they pulled her over for driving with her hair too exposed.
> 
> Earlier this year, Iranian activists got in a tussle with the government of Sweden.
> 
> Despite claiming to operate a “feminist foreign policy”, ministers from the Scandinavian state disappointed many by wearing hijabs during a trade visit to Iran, at the behest of the authorities.
> 
> They eventually apologized.


https://heatst.com/world/iranian-activists-attack-western-fashionistas-for-glamorizing-hijabs/?mod=sm_tw_post



> NASHVILLE, Tenn., May 10, 2017 — Yesterday, Tennessee Gov. Bill Haslam signed into law Senate Bill 723, the Campus Free Speech Protection Act, a comprehensive law providing some of the country’s strongest protections for student and faculty speech on public college campuses. The Foundation for Individual Rights in Education is grateful to Sen. Doug Overbey and Rep. Eddie Smith for championing this legislation, and to Reps. Martin Daniel and John Ragan for initiating the conversation last year in the Tennessee General Assembly.
> 
> “FIRE is happy Tennessee legislators addressed so many of the concerns we have raised over the years with this legislation,” said FIRE’s Legislative and Policy Director Joe Cohn. “Protecting the free speech rights of students and faculty on public college campuses across Tennessee is an important victory for everyone who cares about the future of higher education.”
> 
> The new law has several provisions which will ensure that free speech thrives on public campuses throughout Tennessee. The law will:
> 
> Require institutions to adopt policies consistent with the University of Chicago’s Free Speech Policy Statement;
> Prohibit the use of misleadingly labeled “free speech zones”;
> Define student-on-student harassment in a way that is consistent with the definition provided by the Supreme Court of the United States in Davis v. Monroe County Board of Education;
> Bar institutions from rescinding invitations to speakers invited by students or faculty;
> Prohibit viewpoint discrimination in the allocation of student fees to student organizations; and
> Protect faculty from being punished for speech in the classroom, unless the speech is both “not reasonably germane to the subject matter of the class as broadly construed, and comprises a substantial portion of classroom instruction.”
> The bill passed with overwhelming bipartisan support in the Tennessee House of Representatives by a vote of 85-7, and prevailed on a unanimous 30-0 vote in the Senate.
> 
> “SB 723 is the most comprehensive state legislation protecting free speech on college campuses that we’ve seen be passed anywhere in the country,” said Robert Shibley, FIRE’s Executive Director. “It is gratifying to see the Tennessee legislature take decisive action to protect the expressive rights of students and faculty, especially in light of the number of restrictive speech codes across the country and the recent controversies over speech on campus.”
> 
> FIRE would be pleased to work with Tennessee’s public colleges and universities to eliminate unlawful restrictions on free speech in order to achieve compliance with the new law. Administrators may contact FIRE for free assistance, in keeping with FIRE’s charitable mission.
> 
> The Foundation for Individual Rights in Education (FIRE) is a nonpartisan, nonprofit organization dedicated to defending liberty, freedom of speech, due process, academic freedom, legal equality, and freedom of conscience on America’s college campuses.


https://www.thefire.org/comprehensive-campus-free-speech-bill-becomes-law-in-tennessee/



> ver a year and a half after the infamous #Concerned1950 students made waves at the University of Missouri, the university is finally reaping the benefits of caving into the Black Lives Matter rhetoric. According to Heat Street, the incoming freshman class at Mizzou is only 4,009 students. This is a staggering 35% decrease from the entering class in Fall 2015 when the protests occurred following four questionable incidents on campus.
> 
> Heat Street continues:
> 
> This is the second year in a row that Mizzou has seen its freshman class decline, a drop directly linked to the raucous Fall 2015 protests, which contributed to the resignation of both the university’s president and its chancellor.
> 
> The raucous protests — which were sparked by various incident of alleged racism, racist graffiti and “hate crimes” on campus — were enormously damaging to the university’s reputation, scaring away prospective students in droves.
> 
> As a result of the dramatic decrease in enrollment at Mizzou, seven residence halls will be "offline." This comes as a result of the considerable backlash that the University received for how it handled itself following the self-righteous protests. Many parents and alumni responded by refusing to contribute money to the public university. For example, donations to its athletics department dropped 72% last year.
> 
> These protests led Daily Wire Editor-in-Chief Ben Shapiro to visit Mizzou and give a speech trashing the protests, the Left, and the academics such as Melissa Click who allowed the madness to continue. Watch below:


http://www.dailywire.com/news/16288/university-missouri-decided-take-black-lives-elliott-hamilton#


----------



## 3MB4Life

This gave my brain AID's, how do these people exist?


----------



## deepelemblues

3MB4Life said:


> This gave my brain AID's, how do these people exist?


----------



## virus21

> There’s some additional bad news out there for the “party of science” (as the Democrats have taken to calling themselves) and particularly for transgender advocates. But even if you have no interest in such social justice topics, a new study published by geneticists in Israel is still pretty fascinating. The Liberty Council has a report this week on new research material coming from Israel’s Weizmann Institute of Science, where scientists have undertaken an exhaustive study of genetic differences between the two genders which go far beyond just what’s found in their 23rd chromosomal pair or what sorts of genitalia they display externally. And some of this research could have far reaching implications in terms of fighting diseases and solving other medical mysteries on top of sorting out this “gender vs sex” question which liberals keep trying to push.
> 
> A recent study released from Israel’s Weizmann Institute of Science refutes propaganda from LGBT activists who detach gender completely from sex and promote that men can become so-called “women” by merely “identifying” as female, and vice-versa.
> 
> Professor Shmuel Pietrokovski and Dr. Moran Gershoni, both researchers from the Weizmann Institute’s Molecular Genetics Department, “looked closely at around 20,000 protein-coding genes, sorting them by sex and searching for differences in expression in each tissue. They eventually identified around 6,500 genes with activity that was biased toward one sex or the other in at least one tissue, adding to the already major biological differences between men and women.”
> You can access the study here in .pdf form and browse through it. They discovered all manner of fascinating things, some of which seem obvious in retrospect while others are quite surprising. They identified specific genes which are directly associated with hair growth in skin cells. These genes are far more widespread in men than women, showing up in different places. (The result of that should be obvious.) One of the more surprising developments (at least to me) came in the area of mammary glands. Both males and females have all of the “equipment” to support lactation, but it’s almost never seen in men. The study identified specific genes in men which apparently turn off that process since it’s not needed. Some others would be easier to predict, such as higher levels of muscle building genes in men as opposed to higher levels of genes which are related to fat storage in women. The list goes on.
> 
> But mostly, this is just one more brick in the wall for the folks who seem to insist on “listening to the scientists” except when it’s inconvenient to do so. Whenever this debate comes up, someone inevitably tries to point to a single study done years ago hinting that the brain waves of transgender people match those of people of the opposite sex. But further research showed that those results couldn’t be reliably repeated under laboratory conditions. To boot, experts in the field have already admitted that they can’t tell a male brain from a female brain in those scans to begin with. By comparison, any deep dive into readily measurable and repeatable genetic studies shows the true nature of our species, as well as the striking and generally wonderful difference between our two genders which are established basically at the moment of conception.


http://hotair.com/archives/2017/05/10/shocking-new-dna-study-reveals-human-beings-divided-two-genders/


----------



## virus21

> Teresa Lloro-Bidart, an associate professor of liberal studies at Cal Poly, argues in a recently published postmodernist research paper that eastern fox squirrels are on the receiving end of racially-charged media bias. Lloro-Bidart claims that she worked towards such a conclusion by analyzing the coverage of eastern fox squirrels through “feminist posthumanist,” and “feminist food studies” lenses.
> 
> Lloro-Bidart contends that eastern fox squirrels, which is the most populous species of tree squirrel in North America, are on the receiving end of such bigotry due to several factors, most notably, the “western, modernist,” framework by which humans interpret their behaviors and actions.
> 
> Given that the shift in tree squirrel demographics is a relatively recent phenomenon, this case presents a unique opportunity to question and retheorize the ontological given of ‘otherness’ that manifests, in part, through a politics whereby animal food choices ‘[come] to stand in for both compliance and resistance to the dominant forces in [human] culture’. I, therefore, juxtapose feminist posthumanist theories and feminist food studies scholarship to demonstrate how eastern fox squirrels are subjected to gendered, racialized, and speciesist thinking in the popular news media as a result of their feeding/eating practices, their unique and unfixed spatial arrangements in the greater Los Angeles region, and the western, modernist human frame through which humans interpret these actions.
> 
> The paper, which is titled, “When ‘Angelino’ squirrels don’t eat nuts: a feminist posthumanist politics of consumption across southern California,” also argues that humans are responsible for “otherizing” eastern fox squirrels.
> 
> Eastern fox squirrels, Lloro-Bidart argues, are facing discrimination as a result of the human tendency to lump the species in with the western gray squirrel, a species which is much less tolerant of human beings.
> 
> Lloro-Bidart also evokes the concept of intersectionality, an academic concept popularized by Kimberle Crenshaw, which describes overlapping human identities and their relationship to systems of oppression, to analyze the plight of the eastern fox squirrel in California.


http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2017/05/10/professor-argues-squirrels-are-subjected-to-racially-charged-media-bias/


----------



## Vic Capri

CBS doesn't believe in free speech either.

- Vic


----------



## deepelemblues

Teresa lloro-bidart cannot be a real name can it

Also i think what she is really saying is that you're a bigot if you're not a squirrel furry and I knew it would come to this


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

virus21 said:


> http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2017/05/10/professor-argues-squirrels-are-subjected-to-racially-charged-media-bias/


Teresa Lloro-Bidart, an associate professor of liberal studies at Cal Poly, argues in a recently published postmodernist research paper that X are on the receiving end of racially-charged media bias. Lloro-Bidart claims that she worked towards such a conclusion by analyzing the coverage of X through “feminist posthumanist,” and “feminist food studies” lenses.

Lloro-Bidart contends that X, which is the most populous X in North America, are on the receiving end of such bigotry due to several factors, most notably, the “western, modernist,” framework by which humans interpret their behaviors and actions.

Given that the shift in X demographics is a relatively recent phenomenon, this case presents a unique opportunity to question and retheorize the ontological given of ‘otherness’ that manifests, in part, through a politics whereby Y choices ‘[come] to stand in for both compliance and resistance to the dominant forces in [human] culture’. I, therefore, juxtapose feminist posthumanist theories and feminist Y studies scholarship to demonstrate how X are subjected to gendered, racialized, and speciesist thinking in the popular news media as a result of their Y practices, their unique and unfixed spatial arrangements in the greater Los Angeles region, and the western, modernist human frame through which humans interpret these actions.

The paper, which is titled, “When ‘Angelino’ Xs don’t Y: a feminist posthumanist politics of Y across southern California,” also argues that humans are responsible for “otherizing” Xs.

Xs, Lloro-Bidart argues, are facing discrimination as a result of the human tendency to lump the X in with the Z, a species which is much less tolerant of human beings.

Lloro-Bidart also evokes the concept of intersectionality, an academic concept popularized by Kimberle Crenshaw, which describes overlapping human identities and their relationship to systems of oppression, to analyze the plight of the X in California.


----------



## FITZ

3MB4Life said:


> This gave my brain AID's, how do these people exist?


I'm skeptical that this actually is a real person and not a plant by the radio show.


----------



## virus21




----------



## 2 Ton 21

Someone from Mexico needs to inform her they don't celebrate Cinco de Mayo there.

"Mike wears whatever Mike wants." :clap

The guy with the backwards cap that noped out is the only one that understands. Don't give them attention. No point. There is no cogent, logical argument you could make to them that would change their minds. They are full of righteous fury and they want to yell.

It's like War Games. "The only winning move is not to play."


----------



## 3MB4Life

FITZ said:


> I'm skeptical that this actually is a real person and not a plant by the radio show.


I know what you mean, and a few years ago I would have agreed with you. But after a few years of being down this rabbit hole, I've reached the point where I've seen people say and do the most retarded shit that stuff like doesn't surprise me. I initially question stuff like this but then I remember the amount of ignorant tripe I've heard spill out of some people's mouths and this doesn't seem that far-fetched anymore.

If you'd told me five years ago that there'd be black people arguing for racial segregation and women marching through Washington DC with vagina hats on, I'd have called bullshit but this the world we live in now.


----------



## Reaper

Democrats have never been the party of science. Neither have the republicans. 

Science has no party affiliation. If it does, then it's not science.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Stinger Fan




----------



## virus21

> There is no denying the left-leaning political bias on American college campuses. As data from UCLA’s Higher Education Institute show, the professoriate has moved considerably leftward since the late 1980s, especially in the arts and humanities. In New England, where my own university is located, liberal professors outnumber their conservative colleagues by a ratio of 28:1.
> 
> How does this bias affect the education we offer? I’d like to think that we left-leaning professors are able to teach the works of conservative thinkers with the same seriousness and attention that we devote to works on our own side of the political spectrum—but do we?
> 
> It is hard to be optimistic about this challenge in the wake of recent episodes of campus intolerance for views on the right. Would-be social-justice warriors at Middlebury College transformed the mild-mannered political scientist Charles Murray into a free-speech hero, and campus appearances by the Manhattan Institute’s Heather Mac Donald and the right-wing provocateur Ann Coulter have been handled badly, turning both women into media martyrs.
> 
> Most colleges, of course, host controversial speakers without incident and without much media coverage. In March, for instance, Franklin & Marshall College gave a platform to the Danish editor who published cartoons mocking the Prophet Muhammad. There were protests and arguments but no attempt to silence the speaker.
> 
> Academics worried about attacks on free speech have felt the need to respond, and they have articulated sound principles. Princeton professors Robert P. George and Cornel West recently attracted lots of supporters for a statement underscoring that “all of us should seek respectfully to engage with people who challenge our views” and that “we should oppose efforts to silence those with whom we disagree—especially on college and university campuses.”
> 
> The issue, however, isn’t whether the occasional conservative, libertarian or religious speaker gets a chance to speak. That is tolerance, an appeal to civility and fairness, but it doesn’t take us far enough. To create deeper intellectual and political diversity, we need an affirmative-action program for the full range of conservative ideas and traditions, because on too many of our campuses they seldom get the sustained, scholarly attention that they deserve.
> 
> Such an effort can take many different forms. In 2013, Wesleyan decided to join Vassar College in working with the Posse Foundation to bring cohorts of military veterans to campus on full scholarships. These students with military backgrounds are older than our other undergraduates and have very different life experiences; more of them also hold conservative political views.
> 
> RELATED READING
> 
> Middlebury College Investigating Violent Protests at Libertarian’s Speech
> Ann Coulter Won’t Speak at UC Berkeley
> IMF Head Won’t Speak at Smith, Part of a Growing List
> One notable episode illustrates how this program has contributed to broadening discussion on campus. A student named Bryan Stascavage, who had served almost six years as a U.S. Army military intelligence analyst in Iraq and Haiti, came to Wesleyan to study social sciences. In the fall of 2015, he published an op-ed in the student newspaper questioning the Black Lives Matter movement, which enjoys widespread support here. He asked whether the protests were “actually achieving anything positive” because of the damage done by the extremists in their ranks.
> 
> The essay caused an uproar, including demands by activists to cut funding to the school newspaper. Most students, faculty and administrators recognized that free speech needed to be defended, especially for unpopular views. They rose to the challenge of responding substantively (if sometimes heatedly) to Bryan’s argument.
> 
> ‘I don’t want to be in an environment where everybody thinks the same as me, because you just don’t learn that way.’
> —Wesleyan student Bryan Stascavage
> As for Bryan himself, he felt that he had “field-tested” his ideas. As he told the PBS NewsHour in an interview about his experience at Wesleyan, “I don’t want to be in an environment where everybody thinks the same as me, because you just don’t learn that way.”
> 
> At Wesleyan, we now plan to deepen our engagement with the military. We have been working with the U.S. Army to bring senior military officers to campus, and starting next year, the first of them will arrive to teach classes on the relationship between military institutions and civil society.
> 
> Another new initiative for intellectual diversity, launched with the support of one our trustees, has created an endowment of more than $3 million for exposing students at Wesleyan to ideas outside the liberal consensus. This fall, our own academic departments and centers will begin offering courses and programs to cover topics such as “the philosophical and economic foundations of private property, free enterprise and market economies” and “the relationship of tolerance to individual rights, freedom and voluntary association.”
> 
> We are not interested in bringing in ideologues or shallow provocateurs intent on outraging students and winning the spotlight. We want to welcome scholars with a deep understanding of traditions currently underrepresented on our campus (and on many others) and look forward to the vigorous conversations they will inspire.
> 
> MORE ESSAYS FROM REVIEW
> 
> The Opening of the Liberal Mind May 11, 2017
> The Protestant Legacy of Liberty May 4, 2017
> Inequality Isn’t the Real Issue April 28, 2017
> The Bonds of Baseball, From My Dad to My Son April 27, 2017
> The Resurgent Threat of al Qaeda April 21, 2017
> Many of our undergraduates already have a strong desire to break out of their ideological bubbles. Recently, the student Republican and Democratic clubs began jointly hosting lunchtime lectures and discussions. Catherine Cervone, a member of the Wesleyan Republicans and an organizer of the series, put it this way: “We recognized the necessity on this campus for dialogue and communication. We decided to reach across the divide to team up with WesDems in hosting this speaker series, a discussion forum with the purpose of really understanding what the other side thinks.”
> 
> Trying to understand the logic of someone else’s arguments is a core skill that schools should be paying more attention to, and it doesn’t always require elaborate new programs. The group Heterodox Academy, which includes faculty from many universities and from across the political spectrum, has recently launched the “Viewpoint Diversity Experience,” an online effort to combat “the destructive power of ideological tribalism.” The aim is “to prepare students for democratic citizenship and success in the political diverse workplaces they will soon inhabit.”
> 
> Such efforts are sorely needed, but they can succeed only if we do a better job of bringing underrepresented points of view into the mix. Simply relying on the marketplace of ideas isn’t enough. We need an affirmative-action program for conservative, libertarian and religious modes of thinking.
> 
> As someone who identifies with the political left, I welcome this intellectual diversity—and as a teacher, I know that education requires it. If you are on the right, you might call this a remedy for political correctness; if you are on the left, you might prefer to call it the “new intersectionality.” Whatever the label, the result will be a fuller, more meaningful educational experience for everyone.


https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-opening-of-the-liberal-mind-1494515186






Some Good news, 
https://wefunder.com/minds


----------



## Reaper

If racism was such a real problem then why are there hundreds of fabricated incidents?


----------



## virus21




----------



## Stinger Fan

Iconoclast said:


> If racism was such a real problem then why are there hundreds of fabricated incidents?


You're not supposed to question it, you're supposed to blindly believe it


----------



## TheNightmanCometh




----------



## El Dandy

TIL St. Olaf is a real place and not just a fictional town on Golden Girls.

Thought it was like Greenbow, Alabama


----------



## The Dazzler

Another screecher. This must be an SJW mating call. :grin2:


----------



## DesolationRow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862754933636030472
Fine by me. It is simply amusing to consider how things would be going down were the situation completely reversed.

As a matter of fact, we do not need to do too much imagining. The Texas A&M president is the same morally decrepit specimen who argued on behalf of the campus disallowing any white identitarians from giving speeches at the university. Now there are some nasty white nationalists out there but most of the ones addressed by the president of Texas A&M were merely fellows who like to declare how proud they are of being white, and who suggest that group interests for whites exist just as black or Latino interests exist. It's just amusing to see one episode after another such as this one unfurl.


----------



## virus21

> A Fresno State University professor was recently caught on camera scrubbing pro-life message off of the sidewalk and encouraging several of his students to do the same.
> 
> “The whole idea of free speech is that we have a free speech area on campus, kay?” Professor Gregory Thatcher erroneously declares in a video recorded by the school’s Students for Life chapter. “Free speech is free speech in the free speech area. It’s a pretty simple concept, okay? This does not constitute a free speech area, okay?”
> 
> "College campuses are not free speech areas. Do you understand? Obviously you don't understand." Tweet This
> 
> He and his “students” go on to argue that it is within their own First Amendment rights to actively remove the pro-life messages from campus, and in one instance Thatcher claims that since the pro-life group has “permission to put it down” he has “permission to get rid of it.”
> 
> [RELATED: Purdue prof calls pro-life fetal images ‘child pornography’]
> 
> “This is our part of free speech. Do you disagree with our part of free speech?” Thatcher asked while erasing one of the club’s messages, after which he proclaimed that “college campuses are not free speech areas.”
> 
> The Alliance Defending Freedom (ADF) has since filed a lawsuit against Thatcher on behalf of the Students for Life chapter at Fresno State, arguing that his efforts to intimidate and harass members of the Student for Life chapter violated their fundamental right to free speech.
> 
> 
> 
> “Fresno State Students for Life received full permission to chalk pro-life messages near the library. Rather than countering with his own message, Dr. Thatcher took the illegal approach of censoring speech and inciting students to help in this,” Kristan Hawkins, president of Students for Life of America, remarked in a press release, claiming that no student “should have to endure this kind of intimidation and harassment for simply expressing their views.”
> 
> [RELATED: Pro-life group hidden by abortion advocates at social justice fair]
> 
> The lawsuit, filed Thursday, also asks the court to prohibit Thatcher and “any other persons acting on his behalf or at his direction from interfering, disrupting, or altering any future lawful expressive activities that [Fresno State Students for Life and its members] conduct.”
> 
> “Today’s college students will be tomorrow’s legislators, judges, educators, and voters,” ADF Senior Counsel Casey Mattox stated in Thursday’s press release. “That’s why it’s so important that university professors model the First Amendment values they are supposed to be teaching to students, and why it should disturb everyone that this Fresno State professor, like so many other university officials across the country, is communicating to a generation that the Constitution doesn’t matter.”
> 
> Campus Reform reached out to Thatcher for comment on the matter, but did not receive a response in time for publication.


http://www.campusreform.org/?ID=9169


----------



## virus21




----------



## El Dandy

The Dazzler said:


> Another screecher. This must be an SJW mating call. :grin2:


autistic screeching intensifies


----------



## virus21

Victory is ours

Also, play this in the background


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862754933636030472
> Fine by me. It is simply amusing to consider how things would be going down were the situation completely reversed.
> 
> As a matter of fact, we do not need to do too much imagining. The Texas A&M president is the same morally decrepit specimen who argued on behalf of the campus disallowing any white identitarians from giving speeches at the university. Now there are some nasty white nationalists out there but most of the ones addressed by the president of Texas A&M were merely fellows who like to declare how proud they are of being white, and who suggest that group interests for whites exist just as black or Latino interests exist. It's just amusing to see one episode after another such as this one unfurl.


Funny that this isn't talked about all that much. Have to love hypocrisy.


----------



## Stephen90

https://pjmedia.com/trending/2017/05/12/youtube-sjw-laci-green-posts-video-confronting-sjw-ideas/
YouTube SJW Laci Green Posts Video Confronting SJW Ideas
BY TOM KNIGHTON MAY 12, 2017

YouTube celebrity Laci Green is what many people think of as the quintessential social justice warrior. She's a poster child for leftist intolerance -- witness her post-election eruption on Twitter:



Classy, right? If that's not the epitome of SJWism, I don't know what is.

But Laci has since taken a break from her YouTube series, and done something most on the left never do: She went out and spoke one-on-one with people who disagree with her.

The people she's been "othering" and demonizing all these years.

On Thursday, she released a new video that is somewhat surprising. First, she addresses her activities for the last couple months, then she takes issue with the controversy surrounding Rebecca Tuvel, a philosopher, and a piece she published in an academic journal about how the arguments supporting transgenderism could also apply to "transracialists" like Racial Dolezal.

What Green says sounds nothing like the person who wrote her Election Night tweet:

SPONSORED 




Seems oddly reasonable from the woman who brought us "F*** you, white America."

It's unlikely that Green has become a conservative or libertarian, but it is nice to see her embrace a more reasonable attitude toward something like Tuvel's situation. After all, the issues being taken weren't based on her scholarship, but that she's perceived to have attacked a sacred pillar of social justice warriors and that can't be allowed to stand.

The truth is, no amount of the right blasting the SJWs on a situation like this will sway the rank and file leftist. They don't care what anyone at PJ Media, Breitbart, The Federalist, or similar publications have to say.

However, Green taking issue with this behavior may have more of an impact.

Some leftists -- the lion's share of her 1.4 million viewers, I suspect -- already have a favorable opinion of Green and her opinions. Her taking an issue with this stuff may make them stop and think and realize just how stupid all of this is.


And the ones who don't stop and think? They will soon teach Green that the Left's "tolerance" was all a big sham, hopefully driving Green further to the right and towards reality.

Meanwhile, Green hopes to create more dialogue between feminists and anti-feminists via a set of debates, which could be very interesting. Especially if both are willing to actually listen to one another. Kind of like her debate with transgender anti-feminist Blaire White


----------



## virus21

Ashes ashes, they all fall down


----------



## Stephen90

virus21 said:


> Ashes ashes, they all fall down


That dumb bitch defended BLM for that she got stabbed in the back by them.


----------



## Reaper

This is great.


----------



## Miss Sally

virus21 said:


> Ashes ashes, they all fall down


You get what you give, been telling these people that it would escalate. 

Happy to see people like her get their hate returned.


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863169013152657409You mad MSM?


----------



## Miss Sally

virus21 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863169013152657409You mad MSM?


I think it's funny, what's also interesting is many people who were worried about the loss of money by ad revenue being taken away are now getting supported by fans, sure won't be as much cash as before but now they don't have to worry about bowing down to a sponsor. Though sponsors would be foolish not to advertise with them as it's been proven, Social Justice doesn't sell.


----------



## Stephen90

Miss Sally said:


> You get what you give, been telling these people that it would escalate.
> 
> Happy to see people like her get their hate returned.


----------



## Miss Sally

Stephen90 said:


>


Why on earth did you link me a Franny video?


----------



## DOPA

Well this is certainly interesting...


----------



## virus21

> Administrators at the University of Arizona are now accepting applications for “social justice advocates,” whose job it is to snitch on other students accused of bias. They’re also expected to hold educational programs about “the mosaic of diversity, multiculturalism and inclusivity” and maintain “social justice bulletin boards” in student residence halls.
> 
> 
> A typical social justice warrior
> The job, which officially calls (archived link) for the advocates to “report any bias incidents or claims to appropriate Residence Life staff,” pays the student workers $10 an hour. They’re expected to work 15 hours a week, which means they could be making as much as $600 a month to police their fellow students.
> 
> Part of the job description reads:
> 
> “The position also aims to increase understanding of one’s own self through critical reflection of power and privilege, identity and intersectionality, systems of socialization, cultural competency and allyship as they pertain to the acknowledgement, understanding and acceptance of differences. Finally, this position intends to increase a student staff member’s ability to openly lead conversations, discuss differences and confront diversely insensitive behavior.”
> 
> UofA Campus
> The core responsibility, however, is to report bias claims. Bias incidents, which in recent years are increasingly being policed on college campuses, can range from outright acts of racism to far more subtle “microaggressions” such as referring to someone as a “guy” or wearing dreadlocks while white.
> 
> The social justice advocate’s job will also be, according to the job posting, to foster dialogue “related to diversity, multiculturalism and social justice”. Furthermore, the advocates will be tasked with “increasing awareness of diverse identities” and are expected to “promote inclusive communities.”
> 
> Lastly, these wildcats are expected to “be punctual in all position-related functions and tasks”.
> 
> The University of Arizona is a public school, and so these positions are funded with taxpayer dollars. At least until the state legislature reads about it.


https://heatst.com/culture-wars/u-of-arizona-is-hiring-social-justice-advocates-to-police-fellow-students-for-bias-incidents/


----------



## Stephen90

Miss Sally said:


> Why on earth did you link me a Franny video?


Figured you'd be interested.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

L-DOPA said:


> Well this is certainly interesting...


This is an interesting sociological and psychological set of videos, so far and what I imagine will continue to come. It looks like the two sides of her brain are battling against each other. It'll be interesting to see which side wins out.


----------



## Reaper

L-DOPA said:


> Well this is certainly interesting...


It's her livelihood. 

ALL SJW's are going broke so they're trying to develop a more "nuanced" position in order to keep the cheques flowing in. It's just about the money. 

This change in the SJW behaviour was expected. Capitalism drives everything crazy back to normalcy.


----------



## virus21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863440809223479297:booklel


----------



## virus21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863473007930617856


----------



## Miss Sally

Stephen90 said:


> Figured you'd be interested.


Actually it was pretty interesting considering the other videos she puts out.


----------



## virus21

> Leftists want to reshape America into rancid hippie commune their own image. A rainbow-colored quilt of different cultures and beliefs. Everyone living together in perfect harmony. Unless, of course, you’re a Republican meanypants. To the left, when an “R” succeeds your name, you deserve death. Just ask this guy…
> 
> Tennessee Rep. David Kustoff voted for the Republican bill that would repeal and replace Obamacare, known as the American Health Care Act.
> A woman allegedly tried to run his car off the road because of that vote. She has been charged with “felony reckless endangerment,” the Weakley County Sheriff’s Department said in a Facebook post Thursday.
> James McPherson, a journalism historian and author of The Conservatism Resurgence and the Press, responded to a Daily Beast tweet about the premeditated attack on a sitting congressman by calling it “self defense. #StandYourGround.”
> McPherson has taught mass media history and media criticism among other courses, and formerly chaired the faculty promotion and tenure committee at Whitworth, a Christian university affiliated with the socially liberal Presbyterian Church (USA). Before joining Whitworth in 2000, he taught at another Presbyterian school, the women-only Peace College.
> 
> Here are said Tweets…
> 
> 12 May
> The Daily Beast ✔ @thedailybeast
> A woman tried to run her GOP rep off the road for Trumpcare vote, police say http://thebea.st/2r1WA5o pic.twitter.com/7ubF2aAgOM
> Follow
> James McPherson @JimBMcPherson
> @thedailybeast Sounds like a case of self defense. #StandYourGround
> 12:53 PM - 12 May 2017
> 9 9 Retweets 109 109 likes
> Follow
> James McPherson @JimBMcPherson
> Q: Is attempt to kill GOP Congressman over Obamacare vote self-defense? #StandYourGround https://www.buzzfeed.com/tasneemnas...publican-congressman-off?utm_term=.nyv8p6bPGE … via @TasneemN
> 1:06 PM - 12 May 2017
> Photo published for A Woman Allegedly Tried To Run A Republican Congressman Off The Road Over His Vote To Repeal...
> A Woman Allegedly Tried To Run A Republican Congressman Off The Road Over His Vote To Repeal...
> Wendi Wright from Tennessee was charged with reckless endangerment for allegedly trying to run Congressman David Kustoff off the road.
> buzzfeed.com
> Retweets 3 3 likes
> I’m not so sure Jesus would approve of your Tweets there, Jimbo. Some friendly advice, which a professor at a Christian university ought to know: refrain from publicly advocating murder, lest ye invoke the wrath of the Son of Man…
> 
> Jesus shotgun
> The left touts their unwavering devotion to tolerance, compassion, and respect for the democratic process. Right up until somebody does something a leftist dislikes. Then, compassion goes out the window and it’s “non-binary Prius drivers, start your engines!” One point for every cis, hetero, caucasian, or male you hit. Bonus point if it’s all four…
> 
> run over
> This nonchalant call for violence is just a walk in the organic community garden for a leftist. All the time, they’re threatening electors to sway elections, and calling for white people to be exterminated. When you think about it, calling for the murder of a small-time congressman is probably considered dialing it in. Shame on you, Jimathan. Try harder next time.
> 
> This professor, at a Christian university, wants to make Death Race 2000 a reality. Imagine the professors at universities where they’re not down with El Jesus Christo? These are the douchemeisters who are brainwashing teaching your kids. Sleep tight.


https://www.louderwithcrowder.com/christian-university-professor-murder/
Not helping your cause, nutjobs



> It’s trendy on college campuses to denounce traditional masculinity as “toxic”– but it turns out, women kinda like a manly man, a new Florida State University study suggests.
> 
> The researchers tracked 70 newlywed couples over two weeks, querying women to rate their levels of satisfaction with their husband.
> 
> Meanwhile, the men were asked to rate their “behavioral masculinity,” a category that included feelings of dominance, power and assertiveness—all traits that campus feminists have decried as “toxic” and dangerous.
> 
> A University of Maryland staffer recently claimed in a blog post that “societal ideas about masculinity (like sexual prowess, dominance, financial stability, risk-taking and the “Man Card”) create an environment that encourages—or is at least passively complicit in—sexual violence against women, and isolates and invalidates male survivors of sexual assault.”
> 
> San Francisco State University also linked these traits to rape in a recent post on men’s health: “Whether it’s being told to ‘man up’ or being told that men should be the ‘breadwinner,’ our society tells us men should exert power. While the vast majority of men will never commit sexual violence, studies show that those who do commit sexual violence strongly believe in these attitudes.”
> 
> Similarly, the University of Minnesota’s Aurora Center for Advocacy and Education recently urged men to develop “healthy masculinity” that “acknowledges the fluidity of gender beyond male and female.”
> 
> But far from being poisoned by toxic masculinity, wives with traditionally manly husbands actually enjoyed a spike in marital satisfaction during their peak fertility days. Women with less masculine husbands got no such extra bump.


https://heatst.com/culture-wars/study-most-women-like-manly-men-dont-worry-about-toxic-masculinity/
Ya don't say


----------



## Reaper

> But far from being poisoned by toxic masculinity, wives with traditionally manly husbands actually enjoyed a spike in marital satisfaction during their peak fertility days. Women with less masculine husbands got no such extra bump.


We're raising boys to believe that girls want cucks, but they really don't. Don't need a study to tell me that. My wife is perfectly happy just working while I plan our trips, fix things around the house, plan and cook dinner, decide when we're eating out, decide when we're going for a trip etc. She's actually happiest when I assert my dominance both around the house and sexually. She's just happy and we're always laughing and joking around the house. I also feel happier that I can control things and she gives up control without it impacting how she treats me. A lot of women will give up control, but then they'll make you regret it. 

With some men I'm noticing these days that they feel like they can't even get mad at their wife at all. That's a dangerous position to put yourself in because then you're giving up all control and your agency to someone else.


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21




----------



## FITZ

I saw a very amusing headline on cnn.com. It reads "Is Conservative Media in Denial?" Didn't click on it but just thought it was funny and worth sharing.


----------



## virus21

> BROOKLYN (CBS) - If the secret to a happy marriage is finding the right person, we can all stop looking. At least, according to "sologamists." They're part of a growing relationship trend, in which people are tying the knot to themselves.
> 
> Erika Anderson is one of them.
> 
> “I would describe it as women saying yes to themselves,” Anderson said. “It means that we are enough, even if we are not partnered with someone else."
> 
> In many ways, the 37-year-old bride looked like any other on her wedding day. She wore a white dress and had a bouquet. Anderson looked stunning with the Brooklyn bridge and New York City skyline behind her.
> 
> Except when she walked down the aisle, no one was waiting for her. That’s just the way she wanted it.
> 
> PREVIOUS: Local Couple gets engaged and married on same day
> 
> Anderson said she grew tired of people asking why she was still single. So, in front of family and friends she married herself.
> 
> Self-marriage—or sologamy—is growing. Partly because it’s popping up in pop culture, like when an episode of ‘Sex and the City’ floated the idea.
> 
> Now, the movement has gone global and companies are trying to capitalize.
> 
> “Marry Yourself” in Canada offers consulting and wedding photography. There’s also IMarriedMe.com, launched by San Francisco man Jeffrey Levin. His site offers sologamy ceremony kits, which includes a wedding band, daily affirmation cards and vows.
> 
> "I think it's increased over the years, and it's something that's becoming more understood and more accepted,” Levin said.
> 
> PREVIOUS: Getting married? 5 things to consider when combining your finances
> 
> Anderson married herself to celebrate independence and believes others should, too.
> 
> "You're worth it!" Anderson exclaimed.
> 
> Anderson just celebrated her one-year anniversary with a solo trip to Mexico. She said even though she's married to herself, she's dating and open to marrying another person.
> 
> After all, in the eyes of the law, self-marriage is not a legally binding union.


http://www.wusa9.com/news/features/people-are-marrying-themselves-its-called-sologamy/439308288?utm_campaign=trueAnthem:+Trending+Content&utm_content=591773d219d6ba00076583cb&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=twitter
Nuke the Planet!



> north London private school has drawn up plans to introduce gender-neutral uniforms in response to a growing number of pupils questioning their gender identity.
> 
> Highgate school currently has an option for girls to wear a grey pleated skirt, but the school is consulting on a mix-and-match uniform policy which will not specify a different requirement for boys and girls.
> 
> Girls can currently wear grey trousers or skirts as well as the dark blue jackets and ties which make up the rest of the uniform. Boys may not wear a skirt and also have to wait until they are 16 to wear earrings.
> 
> Adam Pettitt, headmaster at the school, told the Sunday Times: "This generation is really questioning [if we are] being binary in the way we look at things."
> 
> He said some former pupils had complained about the changes. "They write in and say if you left children to their own devices they would grow up differently and you are promoting the wrong ideas," he said.
> 
> Some parents did not know that their children were questioning their gender identity, he added, forcing the school to mediate between parents and pupils.
> 
> The school already allows children to request that staff address them by a name of the opposite gender, which around half a dozen have done. One boy has also been allowed to wear a dress to school.
> 
> Other private schools have already drawn up policies to deal with children who were questioning their gender identity.
> 
> St Paul's Girls' School has a gender identity protocol that allows female pupils to be called by boys' names and wear boys' clothes.
> 
> The Girls' Schools Association has advised members to stop using the word "girls" and address children as "pupils" instead. Brighton College also replaced its uniform, which had been in place for 170 years, for a gender-neutral one.
> 
> Last year it was revealed that around 80 state schools were allowing pupils to wear clothes of the opposite gender.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/05/14/skirts-boys-private-highgate-school-plans-gender-neutral-uniform/



> Portland State University’s campus newspaper, The Vanguard, has fired an editor following his coverage of an interfaith conference. The paper accused journalist Andy Ngo of endangering a student’s life after he tweeted out a video of the panel, which featured the Muslim student saying that apostasy and atheism must be punishable by death.
> 
> 
> Andy Ngo
> Writing for National Review, the former multimedia editor of the campus paper explained how he was fired for unofficially covering the event, which included speakers from Muslim, Hindu, Jewish, Christian and atheist backgrounds.
> 
> The unnamed Muslim student speaker took a question from the audience, who asked him if the religion permitted killing atheists and apostates for their religious views. The panelist responded in the affirmative, stating that under “Quranic law,” being a non-believer is considered criminal in countries that impose it.
> 
> He added: “So in that case, you are given the liberty to leave the country. I am not going to sugarcoat it. So if you go to a different country…but in a Muslim country, a country based on Quranic law, disbelieving or being an infidel, is not allowed, so you will be given the choice.”
> 
> In other words, apostates and atheists can either choose to leave or suffer the consequences where such strict interpretations of the law are imposed.
> 
> 
> Follow
> Andy C. Ngo @MrAndyNgo
> At @Portland_State interfaith panel today, the Muslim student speaker said that apostates will be killed or banished in an Islamic state.
> 10:04 PM - 26 Apr 2017
> 789 789 Retweets 545 545 likes
> Ngo posted an extended clip of the exchange shortly after, to provide full context for the discussion. Regardless, The Vanguard claims the video is being shared “widely out of context.”
> 
> Describing it as a “misunderstanding gone viral,” the campus paper repudiated Ngo for sharing the video and blamed his tweets for becoming a topic of discussion on “right-leaning media outlets.” Breitbart published coverage of the event with Ngo’s tweets several days before The Vanguard covered it, apparently as a response to the dust it kicked up.
> 
> The Vanguard says that the Muslim student “had a feeling he may have misspoke,” and that he was now “concerned for his safety and for how the misinterpretation and misrepresentation could affect his family and community.”
> 
> Benjamin Ramey, a secular humanist who represented the Freethinkers of PSU at the panel, disagrees with The Vanguard’s assessment.
> 
> “As one of the panelists present at this event I would like to say that this speech is not taken out of context,” Ramey said on Twitter.
> 
> PSU Assistant Professor of Philosophy Peter Boghossian weighed in on the conversation and said: ““The same people who want to punch ‘Nazis’ are completely silent when it comes to certain people advocating mass murder.”
> 
> 
> 
> In National Review, Ngo says that The Vanguard editor-in-chief Colleen Leary called him into a meeting with managing editor Tim Sullivan, and newspaper advisor Reaz Mahmood. The team admonished him for sharing the unedited video clip on social media.
> 
> Despite never sharing the Muslim panelist’s name, he was fired for supposedly “endangering” the student’s life with a report that inconvenienced the student paper. Ngo writes:
> 
> My editor [Leary], whom I deeply respected at the time, called me “predatory” and “reckless,” telling me I had put the life and well-being of the Muslim student and his family at risk. She said that my tweets implied the student advocated the killing of atheists. Another person [Mahmood] in the meeting said I should have taken into account the plight of victimized groups in the “current political climate.” The editor claimed I had “violated the paper’s ethical standards” by not “minimizing harm” toward the speaker.
> The Vanguard’s coverage of the event and the ensuing fallout states that the paper is “committed to minimizing harm,” and abiding by the Society of Professional Journalists’ Code of Ethics, as if Ngo had personally violated them by sharing unedited footage of the panel exchange. It calls the event’s coverage on “markedly biased media outlets” a “type of dangerous misrepresentation.”
> 
> Ironically, The Vanguard’s efforts to censure Ngo to preserve a narrative is precisely everything the SPJ’s Code of Ethics is designed to safeguard against.
> 
> I asked Andy Ngo what he thought whether Mahmood intended for him to censor himself with the comment on taking the plight of victimized groups “in the current political climate” into account. Ngo says:
> 
> “As you know, those who work in media never use the word ‘censor’ even if that is what they mean in practice. The media adviser said I should have known better than to share the video of the Muslim panelist since I attended a mandatory training session on social justice in the media.
> 
> At the training, we were taught to always consider which groups of people are ‘privileged’ and which are ‘oppressed’ in our work as leaders of student media. Non-Christians were defined as targets of oppression.
> 
> I transgressed by treating the Muslim panelist the same way I’ve treated others in my multimedia tweets.”
> Given the outcome of Ngo’s coverage of the panel, I asked him what he thought of the enforcement of “acceptable narratives” in the media, and its effects on journalism.
> 
> “The perpetuation of ‘acceptable narratives’ in journalism weakens media as a whole,” Ngo says. “It is a media sickness that affects all political slants and biases. It gives too much power to the few decision-makers at the top to determine what truths people can or should know.”
> 
> “It’s no secret that the American public are highly distrustful of news media,” he added. “An unfortunate outcome is that many are turning to only social media instead, where disinformation runs rife. It’s time we start valuing truth and accuracy over ideology and narrative.”


https://heatst.com/culture-wars/portland-reporter-fired-for-posting-video-of-muslim-speaker-saying-atheism-is-punishable-by-death/?mod=sm_tw_post


----------



## virus21




----------



## Reaper

Another faked racist attack.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863954345276063744
A beautiful black anti-feminist getting shat upon on social media because she said that feminism is man hate. (Of course, a real scientist isn't a feminist, or a socialist). 

She's literally everything feminists should be jizzing themselves over. But of course, cultists hate anyone that doesn't join their cult.


----------



## Café de René

virus21 said:


>


Brilliant !


----------



## Vic Capri

The Gay Mafia :lol

- Vic


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863982020078301184

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863950199181455360


----------



## virus21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864228593886539776You know, if feminists want to be see as modest, they could dress more Victorian. It would get what they want and not be glamorizing a symbol of oppression


----------



## Café de René

L-DOPA said:


> Well this is certainly interesting...


The interesting thing is how SJWs and medias are changing their tone ever since Trump went full neocon.

As if standing for warmongering and interventionism made him more acceptable and human to them.


----------



## Reaper

Liberals are fucking retards. I wish they would all just leave America and go live in these feminist muslim countries. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864257910255345665
This is what they do to women who demand equal rights and freedom:























































"Islam is a feminist religion".


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864526101867048961
Sweden is well and truly fucked.


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21

> It sounds like a radical idea: Stop incarcerating women, and close down women’s prisons. But in Britain, there is a growing movement, sponsored by a peer in the House of Lords, to do just that.
> 
> The argument is actually quite straightforward: There are far fewer women in prison than men to start with — women make up just 7 percent of the prison population. This means that these women are disproportionately affected by a system designed for men.
> 
> But could women’s prisons actually be eliminated in the United States, where the rate of women’s incarceration has risen by 646 percent in the past 30 years? The context is different, but many of the arguments are the same.
> 
> Essentially, the case for closing women’s prisons is the same as the case for imprisoning fewer men. It is the case against the prison industrial complex and for community-based treatment where it works better than incarceration. But there is evidence that prison harms women more than men, so why not start there?
> 
> Any examination of the women who are in U.S. prisons reveals that the majority are nonviolent offenders with poor education, little employment experience and multiple histories of abuse from childhood through adulthood. Women are also more likely than men to have children who rely on them for support — 147,000 American children have mothers in prison.
> 
> Prison nation
> 
> The United States is a prison nation. More than 1.5 million people are incarcerated in the country. And this obsession with punishment is expensive. Cumulatively, states spend more than $52 billion a year on their prison systems. The federal government also spends tens of billions to police, prosecute and imprison people, though research demonstrates that incarceration harms individual well-being and does not improve public safety.
> 
> What purpose is served by subjecting the most disempowered, abused and nonviolent women to the perpetually negative environment of prisons?
> 
> Efforts to make prison “work” for women have only perpetuated the growth of the prison industrial complex. These putative reforms have helped some individuals, and possibly brought the nature of mass warehousing of poor, black and brown bodies more into focus, but the number of incarcerated people still continues to rise.
> 
> Community interventions work
> 
> So what is the alternative to jailing women at the rate we do? In Britain, advocates propose community sentences for nonviolent offenders and housing violent offenders in small custodial centers near their families.
> 
> There is evidence that these approaches can work in the United States. Opportunities to test alternatives to prison are increasing across the states, and some have demonstrated beneficial results for the women who participated.
> 
> For example, state-funded Project Redeploy in Illinois has built upon the evidence that nonviolent offenders are more effectively treated in their communities by diverting 1,376 nonviolent offenders from prison since January 2011, when the program began, through the end of 2013.
> 
> Oklahoma is currently ranked No. 1 for female incarceration per capita in the country. Nearly 80 percent of Oklahoma’s incarcerated women are nonviolent offenders, their presence in prison largely attributed to drug abuse, distribution of controlled substances, prostitution and property crimes.
> 
> A program that began five years ago, Women in Recovery, provides an alternative to prison for women who are sentenced for felony crimes linked to alcohol or drug addiction. The program includes comprehensive treatment and services such as employment services, housing assistance and family reunification. Women with small children are given the highest priority for admission to the program. Women who complete the program, averaging about 18 months, have a high degree of success after release.
> 
> The program coordinator has told me that 68 percent of the women who completed the program had no further involvement with the criminal justice system.
> 
> Starting with women
> 
> Even as we learn about promising diversion programs for women, are we really ready to shut down women’s prisons? If we think of abolition as a citizens’ effort and believe that women should be allowed to jump the queue for transport along the path of recovery and healing, there are steps that must be taken from a feminist perspective.
> 
> We need to understand the harm embedded in the current prison system and explore what alternative responses already exist. For example, Susan Burton, the founder of A New Way of Life, a group of transition homes for women exiting prison in Los Angeles, indicates that an abolitionist perspective transforms the lives of former prisoners. Direct assistance from this program reconnects women to their families, communities and citizenship. Circle processes used by indigenous communities in the United States, Canada and New Zealand provide models for these practices.
> 
> The systemic production of mass incarceration cannot be solved simply by assisting troubled and troubling individual women. Another step to abolition requires taking the discussion beyond the individuals and communities most directly harmed, controlled and erased by the prison industrial complex to the public sphere that has passively accepted it. Put simply, we need to stop seeing prisons as an inevitable part of life.
> 
> Another way
> 
> If we can’t close down women’s prisons, we can at least slow down their expansion. Efforts to isolate women from their communities must be identified and opposed.
> 
> In Denver, for example, the Fail the Jail campaign helped defeat the addition of new jail beds. Instead, the director of the state’s community reentry project told me that alternatives have proven to help individual women and change community attitudes.
> 
> The case for closing women’s prisons is built on the experiences of formerly incarcerated women and activists who recognize that women who are mothers and community builders can find their way forward when they respected and supported. It is possible to imagine a future without women’s prisons; whether it’s achievable will require a bigger shift in thinking.


https://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2014/11/06/we-should-stop-putting-women-in-jail-for-anything/?utm_term=.ae629ff6fdeb#comments



> There is a striking gender gap in leadership positions across our society,” writes Francesca Gino, a Harvard Business School professor, in a fascinating new article in Scientific American. “Women represent 5 percent of Fortune 500 CEOs, only 15 percent of executive officers at those companies, less than 20 percent of full professors in the natural sciences, and only 6 percent of partners in venture capital firms.”
> 
> Why does this gap exist and persist, even as society has generally become more gender-equitable? One short and accurate answer is sexism: In many contexts, women are still not seen as “leadership material” in the way men are, and the dynamics of social networks mean that male workers in hiring positions are, in many cases, disproportionately likely to draw from a predominately male applicant pool. These and other problems definitely contribute to the gender gap.
> 
> But Gino writes that there’s other important stuff going on here, too: Overall, women seem to be significantly less enthused about the prospect of being a manager, and more likely to take a significant hit to their happiness should they be elevated to such a position, than men.
> 
> Summing up a paper by the researcher Hilke Brockmann and her colleagues, Gino writes:
> 
> [T]he paper compellingly demonstrates that for women in positions of leadership, the level of happiness and life satisfaction is lower than that of their male counterparts. To show this, the researchers used data from 1984 till 2011 from a large national household sample and annual panel survey in Germany. The data was collected from 27,000 non-managers and 3,174 managers, a third of whom were women. Survey respondents provided their answer to the same question, year after year: How happy are you at present with your life as a whole? They could choose a number on a scale from zero (“totally unhappy”) to ten (“totally happy”). What the data clearly shows is that life satisfaction does not differ between men and women who do not hold managerial positions: for both, the level of life satisfaction is around 7.1 out of 10. But it differs substantially for those in management: females are much less happy than their male counterparts. While men reported an average level of life satisfaction of about 7.3, their female, manager counterparts reported about a 7. Climbing up the organizational ladder, it seems, is a source of happiness for men but not for women.
> Why the difference? Again, sexism could be part of it — it wouldn’t be shocking if female managers were treated worse than male ones, and experience more stress as a result. Plus, as a result of gender norms, they’re likely often expected to juggle way more work-life balancing than their male counterparts. But there also seems to be some more deep-seated differences in how men and women perceive the whole career-ladder-climbing thing in the first place (note that just because it’s deep-seated doesn’t mean that it, too, is socialized and influenced by societal sexism):
> 
> In research my colleagues and I conducted, we find that when men and women are presented with the possibility of a promotion to a higher level position in their organization (i.e., they are given the opportunity to professionally advance), they find the position to be as attainable as men do, but less desirable. The reason is that they see the position generating not only positive outcomes (such as money and prestige) as much as men do, but also negative ones (such as tradeoffs they’ll need to make and time constraints). That’s where men and women differ: in how much they predict these negative outcomes will affect their lives. The tradeoffs and constraints women predict they’ll experience when reaching high-level positions are related to the fact that, as we find in our work, women have a higher number of life goals as compared to men. In some of our studies, we asked different groups of men and women, from college undergraduates to executives, to list their core goals in life – which we defined for them as the things that occupy their thoughts on a routine basis, that they deeply care about, or that motivate their behavior and decisions. The goals people listed varied, from getting married, having children or working out regularly, to finding a well-respected job and becoming rich. In study after study, we found that women listed more goals than men.
> Of course, the question of why women seem to have more goals than men is an interesting one in its own right. It’s easy to construct a story that once again cycles back to sexism: If you’re a young professional women in 2017, for example, there’s a pretty good chance you’ll not only be expected to do the “traditional” womanly stuff — the emotional labor and motherhood and relationship maintenance — but also to strive to climb the ladder at your organization. Sure, men are, in many circumstances, being given more child-rearing responsibilities than before, but it feels safe to say that their responsibilities and expectations have not expanded as quickly as women’s have. If that’s true, it makes sense that women have more goals than men do; they’re expected to.
> 
> There’s a lot to untangle here, of course, and these sorts of correlational studies showing differences between how men and women answer certain questions can only get us so far. But even a small but robust difference in the extent to which men and women strive for these higher positions could potentially explain a chunk of the gender leadership gap — especially given all the other roadblocks to women getting those positions.
> 
> It would also be an issue companies could address directly, notes Gino: “Organizations and leaders can influence this decision, though. As suggested by the work of Brockmann and colleagues, they can do so by structuring and compensating managerial work differently. Building in more breathing space for leadership positions, and allowing for flexible career paths, are the types of solutions that could lead both men and women to reach high level positions in organization and experience the happiness that can come with them.” It would be a start, at least


http://nymag.com/scienceofus/2017/05/why-some-women-arent-excited-about-leadership-positions.html?mid=twitter-share-scienceofus


----------



## Stephen90

Franny tells us about prom night


----------



## virus21




----------



## DOPA




----------



## DOPA

https://milo.yiannopoulos.net/2017/05/swedish-feminist-party-wants-to-completely-ban-deportations/



> The Feminist Initiative Party in Sweden is trying to ban deportations allegedly because white Swedes aren’t regularly deported as well…
> 
> The Feminist Initiative Party got over 3% of the Swedish vote in 2014, giving them a seat in the European Parliament. The party met to discuss what they were going to try to accomplish with that seat, especially in Sweden. A priority of the party is to ban deportations altogether – even for criminals and illegal aliens. They specifically intend to ban Sweden from deporting foreign nationals who commit criminal acts, no matter how heinous they are.
> 
> The most frightening thing about this idea is that it isn’t far from reality in Sweden. The refugees allegedly behind the “Facebook live rape” won’t be deported from Sweden. Don’t expect the police to protect you from the refugees in Sweden either. A viral video recently emerged allegedly showing a male refugee overpowering three policewomen. Now, in a country where less than one in five migrants convicted of rape are deported, politicians are considering banning deportations of criminal aliens altogether.
> 
> According to Speisa, the Feminist Initiative Party is proposing a sort of extreme amnesty…
> 
> The party also believes that no foreign nationals who commit crimes in Sweden are to be sentenced to deportation, no matter how serious the crime is.
> 
> Their reasoning is reportedly that white Swedes don’t get deported when they commit crimes:
> 
> But white (ethnic) Swedes who are jailed for serious crimes are not deported. We should have a consistent policy, says Victoria Kawesa, and points out that the most important thing is that a criminal is convicted for the crime.


----------



## virus21

L-DOPA said:


> https://milo.yiannopoulos.net/2017/05/swedish-feminist-party-wants-to-completely-ban-deportations/


You know what? Fuck em. If they ain't willing to fight this shit then they can have their shit hole


----------



## The Dazzler

> *Telling women not to drink during pregnancy 'sexist'*
> Advising women not to drink when pregnant is “sexist” and causes “needless anxiety”, senior academics have said.
> 
> Pregnancy charities and researchers have called for a change to the “alarmist” official Government guidelines, which warn expectant mothers to avoid alcohol completely.
> 
> They say the policy has no basis in evidence and ends up “stigmatising” women and excluding them from society.
> 
> Studies have shown that consistent heavy drinking during pregnancy can result in foetal alcohol syndrome, which can cause physical developmental and learning difficulties.
> 
> However, there is not robust evidence that light to moderate drinking, or even one-off episodes of binge drinking, causes any long-term damage.
> 
> Experts at the University of Kent and the British Pregnancy Advisory Service (BPAS) are claiming that public policy towards pregnant women has “gone down an overtly precautionary route” and that the Government “needs to be honest” about the evidence.
> 
> But last night professional bodies defended the current position.
> 
> Last year the Chief Medical Officer, Dame Sally Davies, was accused of scaremongering when she issued updated formal advice on alcohol consumption for all adults, reducing the recommended weekly intake from 21 to 14 units for men, and advising pregnant women not to touch alcohol at all.
> 
> The previous guidelines had expecting women not avoid alcohol but noted that if they did choose to drink, they could not consume more than 2 units once or twice a week.
> 
> *Dr Ellie Lee, Director of the Centre of Parenting Culture Studies at the University of Kent, said the “exclusion of women from an ordinary activity on the basis of a precaution” was “sexist”.
> 
> “Public discourse has become very hostile and there is now an assumption that a pregnant woman holding a glass of wine is doing something absolutely wrong,” she said.
> 
> “Women are being accosted, spoken to and started at in public.
> 
> “People assume that just because you have had one drink you’ve had a bottle of vodka for breakfast.”
> 
> She said it was impossible to establish the safe level of exposure to alcohol during pregnancy.*
> 
> BPAS is also campaigning for a change in the tone of the advice on the basis that it may be needlessly scaring women into aborting pregnancies because of fears that a few heavy nights out will have caused the foetus serious harm.
> 
> Clare Murphy, the organisation’s director of external affairs, said: “There can be real consequences to overstating evidence, or implying certainty when there isn’t any.
> 
> “Doing so can cause women needless anxiety and alarm – sometimes to the point that they consider ending an unplanned but not unwanted pregnancy because of fears they have caused irreparable harm.
> 
> “But just as importantly, it assumes women cannot be trusted to understand risk, and when it comes to alcohol, the difference between low and heavy consumption.”
> 
> The Department of Health refused to comment on the BPAS criticism, however *a spokesman for the Royal College of Midwives (RCM) said it was “best to avoid alcohol”.
> 
> “This advice is not about policing pregnant women’s behaviour, it is about giving them unbiased information and enabling them to make the choice that is right for them,” said Janet Fyle, RCM Professional Policy Advisor.
> 
> “Cumulative and regular alcohol consumption in pregnancy could have an impact on the health and wellbeing of mother and baby.”*
> 
> She stressed, however, that expectant mothers concerned about their levels of drinking during should be supported by midwives in a “non-judgemental way”.
> 
> Accurate data on the the effects of moderate alcohol consumption during pregnancy is almost impossible to achieve because it would be unethical to initiate wide-scale studies which compared the outcomes for children of drinkers to those of non-drinkers.





L-DOPA said:


> https://milo.yiannopoulos.net/2017/05/swedish-feminist-party-wants-to-completely-ban-deportations/


They care more for their foreign criminals than their own people. fpalm


----------



## 777

These people can't have any experience with FAS to just brush it off like that. It's not pretty.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Cooper09

L-DOPA said:


> https://milo.yiannopoulos.net/2017/05/swedish-feminist-party-wants-to-completely-ban-deportations/


I'm not an expert in international law, but how on earth can you deport someone from a country that they were born in, lived in since birth and holds a national passport?


----------



## virus21

> Over the last year, Pierson College Dean June Chu published controversial reviews of local businesses on her personal Yelp account, on one occasion referring to clientele of a restaurant as “white trash” and “low class folks,” and on another praising a movie theater for its lack of “sketchy crowds” despite being located in New Haven.
> Screenshots of the reviews, obtained by the News Saturday afternoon and accessible here, began circulating among Pierson students in recent months. Her account has since been deleted.
> Chu sent an email to the residential college community on Saturday apologizing for her reviews, which have been been met with anger and disappointment by students.
> “I have learned a lot this semester about the power of words and about the accountability that we owe one another,” Chu wrote. “My remarks were wrong. There are no two ways about it. Not only were they insensitive in matters related to class and race; they demean the values to which I hold myself and which I offer as a member of this community.”
> Yale College Dean Jonathan Holloway told the News on Saturday that the incident was brought to his attention a few days ago by Dean of Student Affairs Camille Lizarribar. Holloway, who spoke with Pierson Head Stephen Davis after finding out about the incident, said he was only aware of the two reviews Chu mentioned in her Saturday email.
> But other reviews obtained by the News featured provocative comments that were not referenced in Saturday’s email. Most of the posts were published after June 2016, after Chu had been appointed dean.
> In a 2015 review of Entertainment Cinemas in nearby Seymour, Chu criticized “barely educated morons trying to manage snack orders for the obese” and lamented that she had to “remain in line with all the other idiots.”
> “Everyone raves about the views but seriously — it’s New Haven,” Chu wrote in a review of the restaurant John Davenport’s. “Come on. There is no view.”
> According to Holloway, Chu, Davis and other administrators together decided that Chu should email Pierson students about the incident on Saturday after “wrestling with how to do the right thing.” Holloway praised Chu’s email for being “very honest” and said he hopes students will be able to recognize that people make mistakes and can learn from them.
> “I’ve not asked for her resignation, and neither has Head Davis,” Holloway said. “She’s terribly sorry, and I think she’s doing exactly the right thing by saying ‘I’ve learned from this, I want to stand by all of you and I hope that you’ll stand by me as well.’”
> Kelsang Dolma ’19, who is in Pierson, said she first heard rumors about the derogatory comments at the beginning of the spring semester. Dolma said she was “floored” when the rumors were validated, especially since she had positive interactions with Chu, who previously helped her navigate academic and professional concerns.
> “It is always so refreshing to see an Asian American woman in leadership positions, and many of my female and POC friends were eager to see what she would do for us,” Dolma said. “I look forward to continue having [Chu] as my dean, but this incident has left me and other Piersonites disillusioned.”
> Pierson student Ring Wang ’17 said she was surprised when she read Chu’s email on Saturday morning, adding that Chu’s ability to fulfill her duties moving forward will depend on how well she addresses students’ concerns about the incident in the months to come. Making amends will likely be a “big challenge,” given that Chu has only been dean for a year, Wang said.
> Another student in Pierson who asked to remain anonymous said he and some friends searched Chu’s Yelp account after receiving a college-wide email on Jan. 30 in which she announced that she had become “Yelp Elite,” meaning she had been recognized by the website for active participation.
> The student said he discussed the reviews with friends in Pierson and other residential colleges, and they agreed that Chu’s use of “demeaning and offensive” language was inappropriate for someone in her position.
> “These reviews make it clear how Dean Chu thinks about people who are different from her, and how she feels about New Haven, the city all of us call home for a few years,” the student said.
> Another anonymous student in Pierson said he and his friends found her reviews inappropriate, particularly one of The Mochi Store in New Haven, in which Chu wrote that the establishment would be acceptable only to a “white person who has no clue what mochi is.”
> “I will never be able to look at her in the same way. She needs to formally apologize in person to the college,” the student said. “Dean Chu is trained in human development and psychology so should clearly understand the gravity of her actions, yet the fact that she would put such things on the Internet shows that she really should not be in a position of advising students.”
> In February, Chu removed her reviews of Koto Japanese Steakhouse and Criterion Cinemas after Davis informed her that they had offended students, she wrote in her email. Davis did not respond to a request for comment.
> Chu declined to comment specifically on her reviews, but told the News that she is grateful to be a part of the Pierson community and is looking forward to seeing seniors this week, both to hear their responses and to celebrate their graduation.
> “I am concerned about the shadow that my actions have thrown on my efforts to create an environment in Pierson that respects everyone, and I am especially concerned that it could prevent anyone from coming to me for the support that I offer to all Pierson students,” Chu wrote. “I see that I now have work to do to repair the trust you have all shown me.”
> Shortly after Chu circulated her apology, Davis sent a follow-up email underscoring Chu’s remorse for her use of “insensitive” language. He also called on Pierson students to share their thoughts on how best to move forward.
> “I welcome thoughts from all of you regarding what you’d like to see as next steps, with an eye toward strengthening our bonds, even as we find ourselves, for the moment, at a physical distance,” Davis wrote.
> One Pierson student, who requested anonymity, said Chu’s comments convey a bias against certain groups of students who call Pierson college home. He added that the remarks jeopardize Chu’s capacity to properly execute her job as a steward of the college community.
> “If I had heard these comments upon arriving to Yale as a freshman, the first thing I would have done is walked to Pierson College and demanded a residential college transfer form,” the student said.
> Chu was appointed Pierson dean in May 2016.


http://yaledailynews.com/blog/2017/05/13/screenshots-surface-of-insensitive-yelp-reviews-by-pierson-college-dean/



> The apparent success of the ‘alt-right’ and ‘populist right’ movements in Europe and the US has analysts scratching around for explanations. It’s economics at heart, say the serious academics. The annoyed liberals counter that it’s really hidden xenophobia unleashed. The sensible centrists, Economist-reading types, agree a little with both and sagely add cultural nervousness: a symptom of too much change, too quickly. There’s some truth in each, but there’s one ingredient missing. For many people this newish radical right (by which I mean the very loose coalition of anti-globalisation, anti-left wing, populist right-wing groups) has become a rebellious counter-culture.
> 
> Deny it if you want! But the depressing fact for liberals and left-wingers is this: there is at least a possibility that groups like the alt-right have achieved the mysterious alchemy that transforms a scrappy rabble into a momentum fuelled counter-culture. I’m not suggesting this makes it morally any more defensible, merely that it makes it far more potent. (As this Vox article explains, the radical right has often had certain ‘cool’ style. Gavin McInnes, leading radical righter, also founded Vice magazine and is credited with starting the hipster aesthetic).
> 
> Every counter-culture – especially youthful ones – tends to share two features, both of which are currently found in the radical right more than anywhere else.
> 
> First, they oppose whatever the establishment values happen to be with a reckless, gleeful abandon. Granted, the word ‘establishment’ is often used to lazily denigrate opponents (hardly anyone says they are part of the establishment). But it is possible to identify a set of received wisdoms that are held by the overwhelming majority of people in positions of economic, political or cultural power. These include the value of cultural and religious diversity, the importance of certain limits on free speech, the need to fight certain forms of social and economic inequality, (relatively) open borders especially within the EU, and so on.
> 
> The radical right revel in tearing into all this, and plainly enjoy the offence they cause each time they trample over polite society’s holy screeds. Donald Trump at times appeared to run much of his election campaign on this very basis. Although only a small, and probably over-hyped, wedge of this new radical right, the ‘alt-right’ culture is a good illustration. Its origins are found in 4chan, the notorious image sharing board famous for its subversive memes, anything-goes trolls, hackers and general taboo breaking. Many alt-righters are grown-up 4channers, uncertain of where their genuine beliefs stop and gratuitous offence starts (and preferring to keep the boundary blurred).
> 
> Is it not thrilling to rebel with such a carefree attitude, after all? Is it not more exciting to take on every social taboo? Transgression against any kind of dominant idea is what people, especially young people, always do. Therefore, when those dominant ideas change, so do its recalcitrant challengers. Ask yourself what feels more rebellious: to demand safe space restrictions against free speech, or insist on no restrictions and invite the most odious and offensive speakers imaginable? To demand greater understanding of different cultures, in much the same way as your parents might have done twenty years ago, or decide that you’d rather defend some mythical greatness of Western civilisation and you’ll stick that to every po-faced sanctimonious politician and Twitter celebrity who disagrees. This is why the young Bloc Identitaires in France – a sort of French alt-right that supports Marine Le Pen – has more online followers than the youth wings of the socialist party and centre-right party combined.
> 
> Part of the problem has been the cultural success of the left. As a result of remarkable social progress over the last decade, many left-wing cultural and social aims have – thankfully – been accomplished. Subsequently they are reduced to doing battle against ever smaller dragons: fighting against micro-aggressions or gendered bathrooms. I’m not suggesting these things aren’t important, but they don’t add up to a bold and sweeping vision. Into the anti-establishment void has stepped the radical right.
> 
> You’re correct to note at this point that not all of this crowd is particularly young. But counter-cultures aren’t always comprised of only young people. One of the joys of living in a society that likes to remain in stunted adolescent as long as possible, is that counter-cultures can be enjoyed by all ages. ‘Whatevs’ Aaron Banks told Carole Cadwalladr of the Guardian, when asked about why he was ignoring the Electoral Commission. ‘I don’t give a monkey’s what the Electoral Commission says’.
> 
> Spoken like a true rebellious angst filled teen. Whatevs.
> 
> Counter-cultures are also fun. Academics routinely underplay how important this is, since there are more sophisticated sounding theories to be had. But many people join groups and movements not because of the grand philosophies, but because they believe it will be an enjoyable way to spend a weekend. Allow me an uncomfortable example. While researching my new book Radicals, I spent several weeks intermittently following former EDL leader Tommy Robinson around Europe as he attempted to get his new movement ‘Pegida-UK’ off the ground. Yes, these people were frustrated by how the world is changing, and yes some (although not all) of them were xenophobes. But put that aside for a moment. The Pegida-UK trips were social occasions, and the adrenaline rushes were addictive. For a group of people who feel underrepresented and powerless, Pegida-UK offered the chance to be a hero: to fight against a mortal enemy, and to put yourself into a historic struggle of Western civilisation against its foes. Fighting with anti-fascists is exciting.
> 
> You rarely read this in the accounts of anti-Islam protests, which are usually portrayed as mean-looking skinheads angrily pointing and shouting vitriol. Miserable affairs full of miserable people. But from the inside it’s all camaraderie, backslapping, excitement, shared stories and messing around. Tommy Robinson, for example, is widely viewed as a hate-filled angry thug. And while he may have some thuggish tendencies, he is also a prankster and irreverent trouble-maker, who routinely plays practical jokes and pokes fun at everyone, including himself. Here’s the point: the trips with Pegida-UK people were actually fun. Significantly more fun than some of the trips with political groups I followed with whom I agreed with more. Protest how pig headed these groups can be if you want, and explain that it is certainly not fun if you’re on the receiving end of their offensive chants or YouTube videos. You’re right of course. But it won’t help you understand why groups like this seem to be doing well. The Pegida tour more closely resembled England Away than political activism. It was certainly more fun than the dour, sanctimonious, protocol-obsessed Marxism Today conference I’d attended a few weeks earlier.
> 
> I understand that by writing this I might help realise in a tiny way the very thing I’m describing. I am also vaguely aware that an internet popular alt right-ish blogger / video maker called Paul Joseph Watson is currently selling mugs that say ‘populism is the new punk’. Nothing’s quite so powerful as a sense of momentum, and I might add to it. But the prospect that it might be the other side that are capturing the natural counter-cultural urges society often feels ought to terrify the left, which has long seen itself as the natural political home for such impulses. But I fear many members of the left are too persuaded by their own arguments to worry. They too easily assume that the rebels belong to them, because they are the cool, the modern, the future. Unfortunately, almost by definition, no-one gets a permanent monopoly on rebelliousness.


https://blogs.spectator.co.uk/2017/05/real-radicals-now-right-left-cant-stand/#


----------



## DesolationRow

@AryaDark @CamillePunk @Iconoclast 

As Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn noted, "To destroy a people, you must first sever their roots." 

http://www.wwltv.com/news/local/orl...d-in-maintenance-yard-next-to-trash/440558544



> NEW ORLEANS - Parts of the monuments to Jefferson Davis and P.G.T. Beauregard, which have been removed over the past week are currently sitting in a city maintenance yard next to piles of trash in the Desire neighborhood​.
> 
> An Eyewitness News crew saw the base of the Jefferson Davis Memorial and the statue of P.G.T. Beauregard in the yard. The gates to the yard were wide open and some people were observed taking photos. ​
> 
> The parts of the statues are amid some scrapped vehicles and trash.


The perpetual revolution continues apace.


----------



## Neuron

DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark @CamillePunk @Iconoclast
> 
> As Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn noted, "To destroy a people, you must first sever their roots."
> 
> http://www.wwltv.com/news/local/orl...d-in-maintenance-yard-next-to-trash/440558544
> 
> 
> 
> The perpetual revolution continues apace.


I'm sure Trotsky would be proud of these folks.

I'm also sure the handful of people that lobbied for this are totally satisfied and won't turn their attention to something else.


----------



## Simply Flawless

> Telling women not to drink during pregnancy 'sexist'


:booklel

the overuse of that word is both annoying and sad as its used in situations that arent' sexist


----------



## DOPA

Cooper09 said:


> I'm not an expert in international law, but how on earth can you deport someone from a country that they were born in, lived in since birth and holds a national passport?


No you can't legally be deported from your birth home/nation which is what makes this proposal even more absurd.


----------



## Reaper

L-DOPA said:


> No you can't legally be deported from your birth home/nation which is what makes this proposal even more absurd.


Well, it's not called deportation, it's called exile. The brits were doing it as late as 19th century I believe. 

I think Canada considered a law that grandkids of expats (three generations removed) would not be considered citizens if they weren't born in Canada. That's about the only modern example I have of this. Though I'm not sure if it ever passed or not.


----------



## virus21

> The video went viral, receiving millions of views and landing on the front page of Reddit. Most people laughed at the joke and did not interpret it as supportive of Nazi values. But the Scottish police were not amused.
> 
> A month after Meechan posted the video, police arrived at his door and threw him in jail for the night. He will appear before a judge on Monday facing a hate crime charge with a maximum sentence of one year in prison. He has also lost multiple jobs as a result of the video. Meechan could become the first Scottish comedian to be jailed for a joke.
> 
> “I think everything can and should be joked about,” Meechan told Heat Street over the phone. “I’m still trying to find the humor in it, laughter just makes it easier to deal with.”
> 
> 
> Marcus Meechan and his girlfriend’s Nazi pug
> Meechan said he fears the judge will try to make an example of him because of the amount of attention the case drew from the British press. His trial will have no jury and his sentencing is entirely up to the judge’s discretion.
> 
> “I’ve seen this happen before when people get dragged through the media.” he said. “The judge says ‘let’s completely fuck up this one person’s life so no one does it again.'”
> 
> Meechan’s situation closely mirrors the recent “anti-semitism” controversy with the YouTuber Pewdiepie. Pewdiepie made a similar style joke, using an anti-semitic phrase as shock humor to make a different comedic point.
> 
> Interesting enough, Pewdiepie was based in London when he made the joke, but was not charged with a crime despite living under similar United Kingdom hate crime laws.
> 
> 
> Buddha the pug has found new inspiration.
> Scotland’s history of sectarian violence between Protestants and Catholics made the police hyper responsive to verbal attacks on religion, more so than in England and Wales.
> 
> Scotland is so horrifically PC,” Meechan said. “If you have a hate crime charge most companies won’t hire you.”
> 
> Despite Scotland’s absurdly strict hate crime laws, major Scottish comedians are not given the same treatment as small time YouTubers.
> 
> In 2010 comedian Frankie Boyle had to apologize after describing the Palestine situation as a “a cake being punched to pieces by a very angry Jew.” Boyle was not arrested for the joke.
> 
> “If Frankie Boyle got arrested people would be fucking furious and the police would not have any public support,” Meechan said.
> 
> He added that he believes the fact he is a YouTuber makes him an easier target for both the police and the media.
> 
> View image on Twitter
> View image on Twitter
> Follow
> Ritualist @Ritualist_dA
> This the crime they want to send a man to jail for.
> 
> Hold strong, @CountDankulaTV ?
> 4:43 AM - 19 May 2017
> 41 41 Retweets 87 87 likes
> Twitter Ads info & Privacy
> The group leading the charge against Meechan is the Scottish Council of Jewish Communities. At the time of his arrest in 2016 the group called the video “outrageous” and dismissed the idea it could possibly be taken as a joke.
> 
> Heat Street reached out to the council and asked if they believe Meechan deserved jail time for the video, but they declined to comment.
> 
> In a recent video, Meechan explained that many Jewish fans from outside Scotland had reached out to him and asked to write letters vouching for that Meechan is not an anti-semite. But unfortunately only the opinion of Scottish Jews could be submitted used in court.
> 
> Both Scottish comedians and the YouTube community are supporting Meechan through this situation.
> 
> View image on Twitter
> View image on Twitter
> Follow
> BaneFlame @The0therDan
> @CountDankulaTV wishing best of luck for @CountDankulaTV's trial in the meantime here's a fanart with pepepug
> 9:25 PM - 15 May 2017
> 20 20 Retweets 100 100 likes
> Twitter Ads info & Privacy
> SkepTorr is a Jewish Israeli YouTuber and friend of Meechan and found the police response to the Nazi pug video ridiculous.
> 
> “No one in his sane mind would watch his material on Youtube and come to the conclusion that he committed a hate crime.” SkepTorr said. “[Many Israelis and Jews] do not like false flagging. It makes us look really bad and just creates resentment towards us.”
> 
> In general Meechan has received support online and in public. People have even approached him to take selfies.
> 
> However, one time he said his alcoholic neighbor called him a “Nazi bastard” and threw a bin of dog shit at his door. In an ironic twist and further proof of the Orwellian nightmare that is Scotland, when police arrived they arrest his neighbor, not for throwing dog shit at his door (a crime she admitted to) but for a hate crime because she called him a Nazi bastard.
> 
> If the trial goes badly, Meechan has considered applying for asylum in the U.S. In March, the United States granted asylum to a Singaporean YouTuber who was thrown in jail for a video where he humped the Quran. Meechan figures he may have a shot at a similar deal.
> 
> “I don’t want to live in a dystopia with gulags full of people arrested for wrongthink,” Meechan said. “I know that sounds extreme but we’re on that path. No opinion should be banned or illegal.”
> 
> Meechan is still together with his girlfriend Sou, through the controversy and media attention, and their pug Buddha is still a raging anti-semite.


https://heatst.com/culture-wars/scottish-youtuber-faces-a-year-in-prison-for-teaching-nazi-trick-to-girlfriends-dog/



> A Kickstarter for a men’s romper, the RompHim, has raised nearly $300,000—and has prompted widespread mockery this week. But if you poke fun at the RompHim, you’re actually revealing your own masculine fragility, social justice warriors are now insisting.
> 
> Writing for Wussy, an Atlanta-based queer publication, Matt J. Jones says that “the torrent of femme bashing rhetoric that has followed [the RompHim] is troubling.” The memes satirizing the RompHim “still enforce gender roles and highlight acts of misogyny through veiled jokes,” he says.
> 
> “Yes, masculinity is fragile enough that an article of clothing, even gender neutral options, can shake people to the core. … Hopefully this bit of internet history goes silent sooner than later, and these gender hangups are just remembered as a sad weak moment of uber-masculinity gone awry,” Jones writes.
> 
> Blogger Kitty Stryker offers another version of this argument in Wear Your Voice, an intersectional feminist online publication. Stryker was aghast when her friends—“a crowd of queer, gender*cking folks who often scoff at ideas of what they should or shouldn’t wear”—thought the RompHim was unfortunate and hilarious.
> 
> By making fun of it, “we are effectively shaming people from exploring how awesome ungendering clothes and wearing what you want can be,” Stryker says.
> 
> Follow
> Maddy Avino @maddyyaminoacid
> Crazy how the Internet can not handle a mildly gender neutral item of clothing for cis men #Romphim
> 5:36 PM - 18 May 2017
> Retweets 2 2 likes
> Twitter Ads info & Privacy
> The RompHim actually offers a great option “not just for cismen, but for trans women and nonbinary folks who can’t squeeze into the cameltoe-prone options at Forever21,” as well as for “people who may not identify as men, but who want to wear a romper that actually leaves room for a c*ck and balls,” Stryker writes.
> 
> The same social-justice warriors defending the RompHim have also, of course, meticulously documented the ways the new garment might be problematic.
> 
> Stryker doesn’t like that the RompHim doesn’t come in plus sizes, given that “many of the folks I know who were excited about this are on the XL-and-larger end of the spectrum.”
> 
> Also concerning: That this garment may be allowing affluent people to appropriate the jumpsuit, which has traditionally been a working-class staple, Stryker writes.
> 
> 
> 
> The PC left also doesn’t like that it’s a “RompHim,” because that’s inherently a gendered term.
> 
> “Seriously, a ‘RompHim?’ Must we drag knuckles and beat chests at the sight or sound of any opportunity for gender expression? … The thing is, rompers are traditionally feminine pieces, but not femme exclusive. This speaks more to society’s underotnes of gender policing,” Jones writes.
> 
> A romphim or whatever is just a romper, like a man purse is a purse. Men have used these for YEARS. The him part is just for your fragility
> 
> — grinch binch (@immanueldanuel) May 18, 2017
> And in the Huffington Post, Claire Fallon deconstructs not just the romper but also other “bro-ified” names that she says help men feel more comfortable liking traditionally feminine things. But really, this rebranding reveals how “it’s men who nurture the more acute anxiety about gender neutrality.”
> 
> A sampling of the RompHim’s predecessors include mandles (candles), brogurt (yogurt), and brosé (pink wine).
> 
> Fallon concludes: “The veritable rash of bro-ified terms for non-gendered products shows how deep male fragility runs: A man’s manhood requires constant signaling and buttressing to remain secure. … The For men to reap the benefits of a gender-neutral world, we rely on verbal tricks that only reinforce the gender-normative stereotypes that keep men boxed in.”
> 
> Real progress, she says, happens when men can unselfconsciously eat yogurt, sip rosé, and burn fragrant candles while clad in a glorious romper.


https://heatst.com/culture-wars/critics-of-ugly-male-romper-outfit-denounced-as-troubling-and-misogynistic-bigots/



> The University of Arizona isn’t the only institution to hop aboard the social justice bandwagon with official positions for social justice warriors. The prestigious University of California-Los Angeles, is joining the ranks, announcing plans to hire students to function as “Social Justice Advocates” to combat “whiteness,” “heteronormativity” and “the patriarchy.”
> 
> 
> Cora Segal, the “social justice warrior” who interrupted Christina Hoff Sommers’ speech at University of Massachusetts.
> The publicly-funded university has announced plans to pay 8 to 10 students (with taxpayer dollars) to hold official “Social Justice Advocate” positions in the upcoming semester. First reported on Campus Reform, these so-called advocates will — according to the university administration’s official job posting — guide peers to “navigate a world that operates primarily on whiteness, patriarchy, and heteronormativity as the primary ideologies.”
> 
> Advocates will receive quarterly stipends (the amount is still to be determined) for helping to “educate” other students about “systems of oppression.” The program’s stated goal is to make UCLA a “more equitable space for all students and communities.”
> 
> It’s not stated whether these social justice advocates will be expected to snitch on fellow students for “bias incidents”, as is in the case at the University of Arizona.
> 
> The Social Justice Advocates program, which receives official funding from UCLA’s Office of Equity, Diversity and Inclusion, through the Bruin Excellence & Student Transformation Grant Program, describes the position as follows:
> 
> The Social Justice Advocates initiative aims to empower students by developing them as conscious and critical leaders and equipping them with cultural and political capital as they navigate a world that operates on whiteness, patriarchy, and heteronormativity as the primary ideologies.
> 
> Social Justice Advocates will learn about systems oppression and how they intersect and build upon one another maintain the status quo. Most importantly individuals and the collective will be empowered through liberatory scholarship and practices and strengthening their emotional intelligence to create change within their spheres of influence.
> 
> Social Justice Advocates will educate their peers on how they can make UCLA a more equitable space for all students and communities.
> The application on the website requests that applicants enter their gender pronouns, including unconventional suggestions such as “zi” and “hir”—terms recently embraced by Google. Interested students are encouraged to tell UCLA what areas of social justice they’re passionate about, and how they’d like to contribute to the program.
> 
> 
> 
> The new program follows the creation of a series of UCLA workshops promoting social justice, one of which addresses “Social Justice Myths” like “reverse racism.” A workshop titled “All Aboard the Struggle Bus” teaches that minority students face struggles in “unfathomable numbers.” There has never been a better time to be a victim.
> 
> One workshop, “Politics of Love & Desire,” claims that ideals of beauty are “based on Eurocentric standards,” and the race of the individuals we choose to have romantic relationships with “hold political connotations whether we like it or not.”
> 
> Earlier today, the Afrikan [sic] Student Union at UCLA issued an ultimatum to the university demanding a $40 million endowment, free housing and the creation of mandatory “safe spaces” on campus, to compensate them for “racially insensitive incidents” such as the white student body president making a gang sign.


https://heatst.com/culture-wars/ucla-hiring-student-social-justice-advocates-to-fight-against-whiteness-and-patriarchy/


----------



## DesolationRow

@AryaDark @CamillePunk @Iconoclast @Miss Sally @Neuron @virus21

Connected to this post: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anyth...ectness-gone-mad-thread-129.html#post67831858

New Orleans has a higher homicide rate than Chicago, _buuuut_ at least the menacing visage of General Robert E. Lee will no longer serve as city landmark at Lee Circle. So glad I got to see the real New Orleans before these Confederate heroes' statues started coming down _en masse_, and before the Black Lives Matter-inspired bloodbath began in earnest last summer!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/865709579769958400


----------



## virus21

DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark @CamillePunk @Iconoclast @Miss Sally @Neuron @virus21
> 
> Connected to this post: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anyth...ectness-gone-mad-thread-129.html#post67831858
> 
> New Orleans has a higher homicide rate than Chicago, _buuuut_ at least the menacing visage of General Robert E. Lee will no longer serve as city landmark at Lee Circle. So glad I got to see the real New Orleans before these Confederate heroes' statues started coming down _en masse_, and before the Black Lives Matter-inspired bloodbath began in earnest last summer!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/865709579769958400


Virtue signaling is much more important then fighting crime. Hope this POS enjoys his job because come midterms he likely ain't keeping it.


----------



## Miss Sally

DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark @CamillePunk @Iconoclast @Miss Sally @Neuron @virus21
> 
> Connected to this post: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anyth...ectness-gone-mad-thread-129.html#post67831858
> 
> New Orleans has a higher homicide rate than Chicago, _buuuut_ at least the menacing visage of General Robert E. Lee will no longer serve as city landmark at Lee Circle. So glad I got to see the real New Orleans before these Confederate heroes' statues started coming down _en masse_, and before the Black Lives Matter-inspired bloodbath began in earnest last summer!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/865709579769958400


Those who don't learn from the past are doomed to repeat it.

These fools want to erase the past as if that's going to change anything.


----------



## virus21

> The former chairwoman of the Federal Election Commission, who famously eyed regulating the politics of conservative outlets like the Drudge Report, has joined an advocacy group funded by George Soros and run by his son.
> 
> Ann Ravel is the first fellow listed with the California advocacy group New America.
> 
> Her fellowship began in March and pays a $30,000 stipend.
> 
> "We want to help amplify the work of each of our fellows, both to help them better articulate and reach their target audience, and to raise their profiles as change-makers," according to the group.
> 
> Since leaving the FEC, Ravel has continued to speak out for more election regulation, especially on the internet where she sees political advertising shifting to in the next presidential contest.
> 
> 
> She has applauded calls for regulating political speech and spending on Facebook, Twitter and YouTube and this week endorsed tracing the funding of online ads and regulating individual Twitter accounts.
> 
> In a tweet, for example, she drew attention to a report of a Twitter supporter of Donald Trump named "Amy" who the San Francisco Examiner could not find.
> 
> 
> Ravel tweeted, "Searching for proof of Amy. FEC allows anonymous internet political ads & refuses to regulate foreign $-leads 2 this."
> 
> New America receives funding from the Soros group Open Society Foundations and it is run by Soros son Jonathan Soros.


http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/fec-boss-who-tried-to-muzzle-drudge-now-on-soros-payroll/article/2623638


----------



## DOPA

DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark @CamillePunk @Iconoclast @Miss Sally @Neuron @virus21
> 
> Connected to this post: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anyth...ectness-gone-mad-thread-129.html#post67831858
> 
> New Orleans has a higher homicide rate than Chicago, _buuuut_ at least the menacing visage of General Robert E. Lee will no longer serve as city landmark at Lee Circle. So glad I got to see the real New Orleans before these Confederate heroes' statues started coming down _en masse_, and before the Black Lives Matter-inspired bloodbath began in earnest last summer!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/865709579769958400


Usually something like this would either make me laugh or just have me bemused, this however just makes me sad as a history major. General Robert E. Lee is one of the most important figures to learn about in the American Civil War in terms of how and why the Confederates lost the war, as well as being an exceptional military officer and general regardless of how you feel about the Confederate army.

Real affront to historical study to me this is.

------------------------------

https://milo.yiannopoulos.net/2017/...gist-james-watson-after-faculty-cries-racism/



> The University of Illinois has canceled Nobel Laureate James Watson because some faculty members think his theories are racist…
> 
> James Watson, who co-discovered DNA, has been uninvited by the University of Illinois after faculty accused Watson of racism. Watson said something in 2007 that he would apparently regret for the rest of his life.
> 
> James Watson, famous for his research on DNA and molecular biology, insinuated that people from the continent of Africa might not have the same IQ as people from the rest of the world. Watson said his outlook on the continent of Africa was “gloomy,” because policies implemented there were a one-size-fits-all strategy based on the theory that “their intelligence is the same as ours.” Watson has faced so much criticism that he’s had to sell his Nobel prize claiming that nobody wants to admit he exists anymore. Ten years later, Watson isn’t allowed to speak at the University of Illinois.
> 
> Whether or not Watson is (or was) a racist is neither here nor there. What is interesting is how willing Universities are to cancel speakers at the first sign of controversy. Although Ann Coulter isn’t a molecular biologist, she’s arguably less controversial a person than James Watson. Ann Coulter isn’t immune to University suppression either though as UC Berkeley caved to pressure and canceled her speech. Universities seem like they’ll cancel anything if the words racist or homophobe are aimlessly lobbed around enough. One University even canceled class after students allegedly found a hate note. Whether it’s a molecular biologist with a controversial past or a conservative pundit students don’t agree with, Universities are canceling events all over at the first sign of upset students and faculty.
> 
> Watson has since apologized and tried to clarify his statement, according to The Chicago Tribune…
> 
> Watson apologized, saying he did not mean to characterize Africans as genetically inferior but that he was referring to geographically separated populations evolving differently.
> 
> Faculty considered the fact that the comments were in the past and that Watson has since apologized but that wasn’t enough to allow Watson to speak at U. of I. about his Cancer research according to Gene Robinson, Director of the Carl Woese Institute for Genomic Biology:
> 
> “We tried to consider this very carefully in going forward, and different perspectives on the possibilities of him giving a science-based lecture,” he said. “With respect to his past, the email that I sent out stated very clearly that we didn’t condone any of his past comments, racist comments and sexist comments. And we noted that he had apologized and thought about all those very carefully.”


I will never understand people who cancel speeches of controversial academics. If his ideas are so wrong, bigoted and more importantly inaccurate, surely you'd want to have him speak and let what he says speaks for itself? What are they so afraid of?






Jordan Peterson testifying against the C-16 Bill.


----------



## virus21




----------



## 2 Ton 21

The Dazzler said:


> Telling women not to drink during pregnancy 'sexist'


Something similar with the CDC last year.

*C.D.C. Defends Advice to Women on Drinking and Pregnancy*


----------



## Simply Flawless

Can someone explain how in the fucking fuck its sexist to tell women to not drink while pregnant? :hutz


----------



## Stephen90

Rockstar destroyed an SJW.


----------



## FITZ

> She said it was impossible to establish the safe level of exposure to alcohol during pregnancy.


Which is why it's good advice to tell women not to drink at all while pregnant. If you don't drink at all it's impossible to exceed the safe limit


----------



## virus21




----------



## Miss Sally

*A gay porn studio has sparked a furious backlash over a film that shows a man performing a sex act using a didgeridoo.
The explicit movie has been branded 'racist' and 'incredibly disrespectful to the Australian aboriginal community' for its portrayal of the wind instrument as a sex toy.
The adult film - titled 'Didgeridoo Me' - shows a sleeping man being woken up by his partner loudly playing the long pipe.

He then attempts to gets his revenge by grabbing the five-foot instrument and attempting to use it in a sex act.
It has sparked a furious backlash online after clips of the film spread with one Twitter user saying: 'Wow, porn actually managed to cross a line.'
Another added: 'So no one is going to mention the fact that this is incredibly racist and culturally offensive? Don't laugh, get angry,'

Didgeridoos were created by Indigenous Australians and still hold special status during ceremonial gatherings of some native groups.
MailOnline has contacted the studio behind the movie for comment.

Earlier this month Cambridge students cancelled a play after race activists complained about a lack of black actors.
Award-winning drama The Flick was due to be staged but the project was scrapped after accusations of 'whitewashing'.
The production team was criticised because the role of a character who had been African-American in the original script was given to a white actor.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...porn-film-branded-cultural-appropriation.html*


Uh oh they're going after porn now!

Also LOL at the bottom of the article, people got mad at a drama lacking black people and a white guy getting a part that is normally played by a black person. Yet had it been an all black cast, it would be "Bold and What we need now" etc. Such a silly world we live in.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Miss Sally said:


> *A gay porn studio has sparked a furious backlash over a film that shows a man performing a sex act using a didgeridoo.
> The explicit movie has been branded 'racist' and 'incredibly disrespectful to the Australian aboriginal community' for its portrayal of the wind instrument as a sex toy.
> The adult film - titled 'Didgeridoo Me' - shows a sleeping man being woken up by his partner loudly playing the long pipe.
> 
> He then attempts to gets his revenge by grabbing the five-foot instrument and attempting to use it in a sex act.
> It has sparked a furious backlash online after clips of the film spread with one Twitter user saying: 'Wow, porn actually managed to cross a line.'
> Another added: 'So no one is going to mention the fact that this is incredibly racist and culturally offensive? Don't laugh, get angry,'
> 
> Didgeridoos were created by Indigenous Australians and still hold special status during ceremonial gatherings of some native groups.
> MailOnline has contacted the studio behind the movie for comment.
> 
> Earlier this month Cambridge students cancelled a play after race activists complained about a lack of black actors.
> Award-winning drama The Flick was due to be staged but the project was scrapped after accusations of 'whitewashing'.
> The production team was criticised because the role of a character who had been African-American in the original script was given to a white actor.
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...porn-film-branded-cultural-appropriation.html*
> 
> 
> Uh oh they're going after porn now!
> 
> Also LOL at the bottom of the article, people got mad at a drama lacking black people and a white guy getting a part that is normally played by a black person. Yet had it been an all black cast, it would be "Bold and What we need now" etc. Such a silly world we live in.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Reaper

Highest number of people who view interracial marriages as bad are blacks and yet the headline ignores it.


----------



## TripleG

They are now going after Porn. Yup. 

My accusation of the PC police becoming the new incarnation of the Religious Right continues to be confirmed.


----------



## Miss Sally

TripleG said:


> They are now going after Porn. Yup.
> 
> My accusation of the PC police becoming the new incarnation of the Religious Right continues to be confirmed.


Social Justice is a Religion within itself.

That's the problem, like addicts, they don't give up their addiction just trade it for another.

These people are Religious but even as Atheists they never gave up faith and Religion, just turned something else into a Religion.


----------



## DOPA

Just discovered this girl's channel and I like it a lot (Y).

Also LOL at the porn story :lmao.


----------



## Reaper

:clap


----------



## virus21

HAHA


----------



## MrMister

They're worse than the religious right as I see it. They profess to be pro-science. At least the right acknowledges they believe in magic and gives no fucks.


----------



## CamillePunk

L-DOPA said:


> Just discovered this girl's channel and I like it a lot (Y).
> 
> Also LOL at the porn story :lmao.


ugh this chick is cute why you do this to me L-DOPA-san 



Iconoclast said:


> :clap


Hoping this is fake but knowing how fucking stupid sociology professors and students tend to be, it's probably not. :sad:


----------



## CamillePunk

White-Owned Restaurants Shamed for Serving Ethnic Food: It's Cultural Appropriation

White people aren't allowed to serve "ethnic" food and also racism is bad. 

Side note I'm getting a hankering for some of these white supremacist tacos.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

CamillePunk said:


> White-Owned Restaurants Shamed for Serving Ethnic Food: It's Cultural Appropriation
> 
> White people aren't allowed to serve "ethnic" food and also racism is bad.
> 
> Side note I'm getting a hankering for some of these white supremacist tacos.


What's funny is how limiting the spreadsheet authors are to minorities.

"White people owning Mexican restaurants mean Mexicans won't be successful with theirs". Like a Mexican person couldn't open a pizza place or burger joint? 

Only Chinese people can have Chinese restaurants and that's all they can do. They wouldn't be able to open an Italian restaurant because they're Chinese, it's impossible for them.


----------



## virus21




----------



## RavishingRickRules

Iconoclast said:


> :clap


This is just ridiculous, I even learned about differing skeletal shapes between races/ethnicities in a frickin music class. (How the shape and size of the spaces in a human skull affects the tone of a singer actually.) What a shit show.


----------



## Stormbringer

CamillePunk said:


> White people aren't allowed to serve "ethnic" food


I just wanted a sandwich....

just wanted a sandwich....

I JUST WANTED A GOD DAMNED SANDWICH!!!


----------



## TripleG

I've been rewatching old episodes of Married With Children and it really got me thinking. 

I remember when that show was in its early years and the controversy surrounding it. Religious and Conservative groups were up in arms about how it was destroying the nuclear family and was immoral, yada yada yada. 

I didn't watch the show as a youngster (my parents were very strict about what I watched back then). When I finally did see it in my teens though, I just sort of scratched my head. This is what all the fuss was about? Its just a funny show about a bunch of brutish slobs. What's the big deal? 

Re-watching it now though, given the current climate, my jaw dropped a couple of times and I thought to myself "No way in hell this would fly today", but for a completely different reason. The wife is portrayed as a lazy slob? The daughter is a dumb whore? NO WAY that would fly today. The social media shit storm and protesting would be off the charts. It would be called sexist all the way through. Forget the fact that the male members of the family are equally awful (probably worse). The portrayal of the women and especially Al Bundy's brutish attitude towards women in general would never be permitted today. A character like Al Bundy would be a one off antagonist that gets his comeuppance in the end of the episode when the women prove how much better they are than him. 

Of course my reaction to it now is just the same as it was back then. Its just a funny show about a bunch of brutish slobs? What's the big deal? 

The difference though is that back then, protesting from Conservatives seemed to give life to something. People telling me not to watch Married With Children just made me want to watch it. It was natural. And oh, this is the show that old fuddy duddys don't like? Cool! Now though, I feel like such protests against a show based on not being PC would actually result in changes being made. There seems to be more willingness to bend to this type of stuff now in the name of Social Justice or whatever. I mean look at what happened to the new Muppet show for crying out loud. People said Kermit was being sexist to Piggy and being a jerk, so they took a midseason break and changed it. Show got cancelled, but hey, at least feelings were spared.


----------



## DOPA

CamillePunk said:


> ugh this chick is cute why you do this to me L-DOPA-san


I have a thing for brunettes .


----------



## 2 Ton 21

TripleG said:


> I've been rewatching old episodes of Married With Children and it really got me thinking.
> 
> I remember when that show was in its early years and the controversy surrounding it. Religious and Conservative groups were up in arms about how it was destroying the nuclear family and was immoral, yada yada yada.
> 
> I didn't watch the show as a youngster (my parents were very strict about what I watched back then). When I finally did see it in my teens though, I just sort of scratched my head. This is what all the fuss was about? Its just a funny show about a bunch of brutish slobs. What's the big deal?
> 
> Re-watching it now though, given the current climate, my jaw dropped a couple of times and I thought to myself "No way in hell this would fly today", but for a completely different reason. The wife is portrayed as a lazy slob? The daughter is a dumb whore? NO WAY that would fly today. The social media shit storm and protesting would be off the charts. It would be called sexist all the way through. Forget the fact that the male members of the family are equally awful (probably worse). The portrayal of the women and especially Al Bundy's brutish attitude towards women in general would never be permitted today. A character like Al Bundy would be a one off antagonist that gets his comeuppance in the end of the episode when the women prove how much better they are than him.
> 
> Of course my reaction to it now is just the same as it was back then. Its just a funny show about a bunch of brutish slobs? What's the big deal?
> 
> The difference though is that back then, protesting from Conservatives seemed to give life to something. People telling me not to watch Married With Children just made me want to watch it. It was natural. And oh, this is the show that old fuddy duddys don't like? Cool! Now though, I feel like such protests against a show based on not being PC would actually result in changes being made. There seems to be more willingness to bend to this type of stuff now in the name of Social Justice or whatever. I mean look at what happened to the new Muppet show for crying out loud. People said Kermit was being sexist to Piggy and being a jerk, so they took a midseason break and changed it. Show got cancelled, but hey, at least feelings were spared.


I had the same reaction watching some episodes a few months ago. Thought it was funny how tame it was compared to the reaction it got at the time. Then I kept noticing things that they couldn't get away with now. Seriously the shoe store customer fat jokes alone would have sent Lindy West into a twitter tizzy.






It's funny watching movies and shows from the 80s-90s now and noticing all these things that could possibly end careers today.


----------



## virus21




----------



## The Dazzler

These teachers should be sacked. 


> *SCHOOL chiefs have apologised after primary pupils were left 'terrified' and in tears after being told they might not see their parents again after a “big event” in London.*
> Children at the Newington Church of England Primary School in Sittingbourne, Kent, were at a full assembly on Friday when they were told that “something big” had happened in London.
> 
> *The children, aged between four and 11, were told that the school was being evacuated and that they were being taken off in “transporters” – and that they might not be able to see their parents. *
> 
> Although it is not clear exactly what children were told, parents believe their children thought London had been hit by a terror attack - where some of their mum and dads work.
> 
> According to parents, children were left in tears after being told they might not see their parents - and that they faced “being separated” from their loved ones.
> 
> *School chiefs said the assembly was part of a 'week of learning' about the charity Christian Aid, which helps provide disaster relief to countries around the world hit by tragedies and poverty.
> *
> *They said the “scare story” - designed to make children think about the plight of refugees fleeing disasters and civil war* - was not discussed with the headteacher or senior staff and apologised to parents.
> 
> Julie Hardy, who has a son in Year 4, said many children were traumatised, adding: “A Year 1 teacher got up and told them they were being evacuated and had no time to see parents before but hopefully they'd find them. “Everyone was crying and all the girls were upset that they weren't going to see their mums.“
> 
> One parent, who asked not to be named, said that the assembly was a 'complete disaster' and had 'seriously affected' some children.
> 
> She added: “Whoever thought it was a good idea to terrify young children that they might not see their parents again needs their head examined.
> 
> “The kids thought that something really bad had happened - they watch Newsround, so many of them know about terror attacks and bombs.”
> 
> *The children were only told the story was 'not true' after the assembly - when many were already in tears.*
> 
> School chiefs apologised this week and sent a letter to all parents stating that the assembly was done 'with the best of intentions', but that it had 'not been discussed beforehand with senior staff'.
> 
> A spokesman for the school said the assembly should have been 'delivered in a more appropriate manner' - and that training was being given to teachers so it doesn't happen again.
> 
> The letter reads: “We apologise for any upset your child may have experienced and wish to reiterate our aim to provide a safe and happy environment for your children to learn and flourish.”


----------



## virus21




----------



## Simply Flawless

The Dazzler said:


> These teachers should be sacked.


Wut.....you need TRAINING to know not to scare the living fuck out of kids knowing there are actual terror attacks going on....is that school going full retard or what?


----------



## virus21

> Dear American Men,
> 
> If I had a dollar for every email or comment I've received from you about what has happened between the sexes over the past 40 years and how it has affected your life, I could retire.
> 
> Okay, that's a bit of a stretch. But it is not a stretch to say that since I began writing about America's gender war, the number of men I've heard from has far exceeded the number of women. You have a lot to say on the subject, and very few outlets to do so. When you do try to share your thoughts on sex and gender, you’re branded a misogynist.
> 
> As a woman, I want you to know I hear you. I get it. And it’s wrong.
> 
> Because of your stories that now crowd my computer, I feel I have great insight as to what's going on inside the mind of the modern man. I also have a 14-year-old son who I worry will face the same struggles you have. Out of deference to you and the stories you’ve shared, and because I too have been on the receiving end of feminist vitriol, I wanted you to know what I plan to tell my son.
> 
> I’m going to say: Don't marry a feminist.
> 
> Don’t marry a feminist, son, because she has an ax to grind, and someday you’ll become her target.
> 
> Don't marry a feminist because she’s unable to give for the sake of giving. Feminists always tally up a score.
> 
> Don't marry a feminist because family will not come first. Her career will.
> 
> Don't marry a feminist because equality, not marriage, is her ultimate goal. And for marriage to work, the focus and commitment has to be marriage.
> 
> Don't marry a feminist because if you get divorced, which you likely will since competitive relationships don’t last, she'll blame you -- and then use your kids as a weapon.
> 
> Don’t marry a feminist because you’ll never be happy. Feminists are perpetually angry and dissatisfied and have no sense of humor. Here’s a great 30-second video to explain what I mean.
> 
> The bottom line, son, is that a feminist will not love you the way a real woman will. What’s a real woman?
> 
> A real woman is a nice, soft, feminine creature who respects everyone, including men. She has character and a strong moral fiber. For her, marriage and family come first. Work is important, too; but it’s not the be-all-end-all.
> 
> 
> A real woman will want and appreciate a real man like you. A real man is a kind, strong, masculine creature who respects everyone, including women. He has character and a strong moral fiber, like your father. For him, marriage and family come first. Work is just a means to an end.
> 
> I know you’ll have to wade through a lot of feminists to find a real woman today, but you will find her.
> 
> Don’t settle.


https://pjmedia.com/parenting/2017/05/24/son-dont-marry-a-feminist/


----------



## Jay Valero

Simply Flawless said:


> Wut.....you need TRAINING to know not to scare the living fuck out of kids knowing there are actual terror attacks going on....is that school going full retard or what?


Were I the father of any of those kids, some teachers would be catching a beating.


----------



## virus21

> BERKELEY — A former Diablo Valley College professor was in custody Wednesday evening after his arrest Wednesday afternoon in Oakland, according to county records.
> 
> Eric Clanton, 28, was being held on $200,000 bail after he was booked into Berkeley City Jail Wednesday evening. He was arrested on suspicion of use of a firearm during a felony with an enhancement clause and assault with a non-firearm deadly weapon.
> 
> Clanton faces a 9 a.m. Friday arraignment hearing at Oakland’s Wiley W. Manuel courthouse.
> 
> A former Diablo Valley College staff directory Web page said Clanton, who earned a bachelor’s degree at California State University, Bakersfield, and a master’s degree at San Francisco State in philosophy, worked at the school since 2015, teaching an “introduction to philosophy with a background in teaching ethics, critical thinking, and comparative philosophy East/West” with “primary research interests” of ethics and politics.
> 
> Employee records for 2015 and 2016 listed Clanton as a lecturer with the California State University system and a philosophy instructor with the Contra Costa Community College District, according to Transparent California.
> 
> Berkeley police were not immediately available to confirm any connection between Clanton’s arrest and social-media-fueled accusations within the last month about attacks during at least one of a series of protests earlier this year.


http://www.eastbaytimes.com/2017/05/24/berkeley-college-professor-arrested-as-assault-suspect/


----------



## Reaper

Wow. These are "professors" and "students".

OF course, vast majority of blacks deny the existence of white privilege or basically anything innately existing that would hold them back :lol

They're just poor delusional people amirite my white saviors? I mean, us poor minorities are clearly ignorant of the fact that white privilege is holding us back, amirite?


----------



## Stinger Fan

Iconoclast said:


> Wow. These are "professors" and "students".
> 
> OF course, vast majority of blacks deny the existence of white privilege or basically anything innately existing that would hold them back :lol
> 
> They're just poor delusional people amirite my white saviors? I mean, us poor minorities are clearly ignorant of the fact that white privilege is holding us back, amirite?


My favorite part in the video is when asked what "white privilege" is, they can't seem to come up with any actual answers :lol


----------



## Reaper

Stinger Fan said:


> My favorite part in the video is when asked what "white privilege" is, they can't seem to come up with any actual answers [emoji38]


Yeah. White privilege theory is a college cultivated myth that stays within their social circles. As a minority I never heard about it till it became popularized within Internet culture around 2012-13. For me all college once meant was to get facts and to get a job. That's it. 

I have often wondered what parents go through when they find out their children are involved in such high level indoctrination when all they wanted for them was to get an education to become working members of society.


----------



## virus21

> A mob of students at a Washington state liberal-arts college confronted a professor and demanded his resignation for writing an email questioning the propriety of a race demonstration in which white people were invited to leave campus for a day.
> The incident closely mirrors one at Yale University in 2015, in which an email over the right to wear provocative Halloween costumes set off a firestorm and resulted in the resignations of two residential college leaders.
> A video of the confrontation at Evergreen State College, recorded by one of the protesters and posted to Facebook on Tuesday, shows biology professor Bret Weinstein attempting to reason with dozens of students who routinely shout him down, curse at him and demand his resignation.
> “There’s a difference between debate and dialectic,” Mr. Weinstein says in the video.
> “Debate— wait a second —debate means you are trying to win; dialectic means you are using disagreement to discover what is true. I am not interested in debate. I am only interested in dialectic, which does mean I listen to you, and you listen to me.”
> One student responds, “We don’t care what terms you want to speak on. This is not about you. We are not speaking on terms—on terms of white privilege. This is not a discussion. You have lost that one.”
> 
> SPONSORED CONTENT
> Millennial Employee Turn-Offs: Outdated Tech at the Office
> Millennial Employee Turn-Offs: Outdated Tech at the Office
> Oracle
> Hollywood Actress Tells All: “I Felt Bloated, Tired, and Unhealthy… Now I Know Why”
> Hollywood Actress Tells All: “I Felt Bloated, Tired, and Unhealthy… Now I Know Why”
> ActivatedYou
> Why Doctors In The Know No Longer Prescribe Blood Pressure Meds
> Why Doctors In The Know No Longer Prescribe Blood Pressure Meds
> Vibrant Health Network
> Recommended by
> The “Day of Absence & Day of Presence” is an annual event at Evergreen that took place the week of April 9 this year, according to the school’s website.
> Students and faculty of color have traditionally left campus for the day to hold team-building exercises and demonstrate their importance to the community through their absence. White students and faculty, meanwhile, have traditionally remained on campus to attend anti-racism workshops and seminars.
> But this year, the school decided to reverse that order, according to campus newspaper the Cooper Point Journal.
> In an email to Rashida Love, the director of First Peoples Multicultural Advising Services at Evergreen, Mr. Weinstein, who is white, said he would remain on campus.
> “On a college campus, one’s right to speak— or to be —should never be based on skin color,” he wrote in the March 15 email, which was posted to social media Wednesday.
> One student in the video accuses Mr. Weinstein of making racist comments.
> “Can you apologize?” he asks.
> “I did not,” Mr. Weinstein responds. “I did not.”
> Another protester asks the professor whether he believes “black students in sciences are targeted.”
> After asking for a clarification, Mr. Weinstein says, “I do not believe that anybody on our faculty, with intent, specially targets students of color.”
> That remark draws shrieks of outrage.
> But the professor has some defenders, one of whom calls the protesters “f—ing useless” for refusing to let Mr. Weinstein respond to their questions.
> Mr. Weinstein implores him to calm down. “Chill, chill,” he tells him in the video.
> One student can be seen crying throughout the protest.
> The biology professor attempts to win over the students by appealing to the potential for discussion to bring about positive change.
> “Listen to me,” he says in the video. “Yes, I know, history could pivot in the direction of the values that you are standing here for.”
> A protester chimes in, “Yeah, resign.”
> “I’m not resigning,” Mr. Weinstein responds.
> After a few minutes, the protesters leave and march through the campus chanting, “Hey hey! Ho ho! Bret Weinstein has got to go!”
> Mr. Weinstein and Ms. Love have not responded to requests for comment.
> The Evergreen incident closely resembles a confrontation between students and a professor in 2015 at Yale University.
> In that case, an associate master at the Ivy League school, Erika Christakis, set off a firestorm when she wrote an email defending the right to wear provocative Halloween costumes, despite administrative warnings against culturally insensitive outfits.
> Her husband, sociologist Nicholas Christakis, attempted to defend the email in a discussion with dozens of students on a campus quad, but was mostly met with anger and ridicule.
> One Yale student memorably shouted at the professor, “You should not sleep at night! You are disgusting!”
> Evergreen students also held mass demonstrations Wednesday over alleged racism on campus, surrounding the president’s office and barricading themselves in the library with furniture, reported The Olympian.
> The catalyst for that protest was a dispute between several students on social media and how campus police responded to it. Students also cited an increasingly hostile atmosphere on campus toward people of color.
> College spokesman Zach Powers said the college had “intense and useful conversation with a group of students.”
> “The college is working with the group to address their issues,” he told The Olympian. “This type of conversation is being replicated across the country right now. We remain committed to providing a great education to all students.”


http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2017/may/25/evergreen-state-students-demand-professor-resign-f/


----------



## Reaper

I.don't.have.the.words. 






They keep admitting that it's not just a bunch of cells. 

If it's a "bunch of cells", then why are they using words like "skull", or "brain", "liver" or "intact limbs"? 

Because it's not a "bunch of cells". It's a formed baby. A "bunch of cells" does not have body parts and therefore need not be named.

And this is why many secularists and atheists are pro-life because the baby part selling industry is based on killing the unborn and using the "it's just a bunch of cells" argument to define every single abortion when that definition only applies to the baby _before _it starts forming.


----------



## Jay Valero

virus21 said:


> http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2017/may/25/evergreen-state-students-demand-professor-resign-f/


If terrorists started targeting college campuses, I'd probably be okay with it.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

virus21 said:


> http://www.eastbaytimes.com/2017/05/24/berkeley-college-professor-arrested-as-assault-suspect/


That's the Antifa bike lock guy, right? If so, good.


----------



## El Dandy

TheNightmanCometh said:


> That's the Antifa bike lock guy, right? If so, good.


Yep; /pol/'s weaponized autism solves another.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

Iconoclast said:


> Yeah. White privilege theory is a college cultivated myth that stays within their social circles. As a minority I never heard about it till it became popularized within Internet culture around 2012-13. For me all college once meant was to get facts and to get a job. That's it.
> 
> I have often wondered what parents go through when they find out their children are involved in such high level indoctrination when all they wanted for them was to get an education to become working members of society.


I can tell you first hand, because my brother believes in that myth. We've gone round after round, but it just devolves into arguing and I don't wanna waste my time with it because I love my brother and I don't want there to be this continual bad blood. So, basically I let him remain ignorant and I'll just say things here and there that'll make him think. So far, that's working okay. My parents, on the other hand, just ignore it because what other choice do they have? They don't want to have the family unit devolve into constant arguments either.


----------



## Reaper

TheNightmanCometh said:


> I can tell you first hand, because my brother believes in that myth. We've gone round after round, but it just devolves into arguing and I don't wanna waste my time with it because I love my brother and I don't want there to be this continual bad blood. So, basically I let him remain ignorant and I'll just say things here and there that'll make him think. So far, that's working okay. My parents, on the other hand, just ignore it because what other choice do they have? They don't want to have the family unit devolve into constant arguments either.


Similar situation exists in my family where my sister is an out of work PhD .... an SJW ... and my mom really regrets her college education because of it. My mom raised us to be independent thinkers about everything. She herself is a science-first engineer. Whenever we talk about politics now, my mom is basically like "what can I do, I just wanted the best for you kids". She clearly doesn't believe the shit my sister peddles. 

My sister and I have removed each other from all our social media and have just a "how's family?" kind of relationship now.


----------



## Simply Flawless

> weaponized autism solves another.


Whats wrong with autism?


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

Iconoclast said:


> Similar situation exists in my family where my sister is an out of work PhD .... an SJW ... and my mom really regrets her college education because of it. My mom raised us to be independent thinkers about everything. She herself is a science-first engineer. Whenever we talk about politics now, my mom is basically like "what can I do, I just wanted the best for you kids". She clearly doesn't believe the shit my sister peddles.
> 
> My sister and I have removed each other from all our social media and have just a "how's family?" kind of relationship now.


Similar situation here too, except I jettisoned social media all together cause it sucks ass.


----------



## Reaper

TheNightmanCometh said:


> Similar situation here too, except I jettisoned social media all together cause it sucks ass.


Can't do that. My whole family is spread across 3 continents 

:bunk


----------



## deepelemblues

these colleges really need a Sod off, swampy! moment

well a couple hundred moments

http://timblair.net/ee/index.php/weblog/disrupters_disrupted/


----------



## Vic Capri

Sometimes you have to step back and let ugly liberals destroy themselves. They all think alike. 



> That's the Antifa bike lock guy, right? If so, good.


Same here although I do question why it took 44 days to arrest somebody for attempted murder. 




> My favorite part in the video is when asked what "white privilege" is, they can't seem to come up with any actual answers


The only white privilege example I can think of is getting out of being pulled over. 

- Vic


----------



## Jay Valero

Oh, he's gonna do well in jail. Lol.


----------



## virus21




----------



## MillionDollarProns

Wasn't sure which of the 9 political threads I should put this in, but that bald coward Katy Perry being put on blast by based PJW :mark:


----------



## virus21

> Alabama Gov. Kay Ivey (R) this week signed legislation that will preempt cities and counties from removing monuments to the Confederacy from public property, over the objections of black lawmakers and civil rights groups.
> 
> The legislation comes after the city of New Orleans removed several statues honoring Confederate figures in recent weeks. The measure’s lead sponsor, state Sen. Gerald Allen (R), said he hoped to end the “wave of political correctness” sweeping the nation.
> 
> “Where does it end? Are all parts of American history subject to purging, until every Ivy League professor is satisfied and the American story has been re-written as nothing but a complete fraud and a betrayal of our founding values of life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness?” Allen said.
> 
> The bill will block local governments from removing monuments that have been on public property for more than 40 years. It also prevents renaming public schools that have stood for 40 years.
> There are at least nine confederate monuments around Alabama that would be protected under the law, including a monument at the state capitol in Montgomery, the cornerstone of which was laid by Confederate President Jefferson Davis. A Birmingham park board decided to remove one of those monuments in 2015.
> 
> Opponents of the measure said the monuments celebrate white supremacy and honor the slavery the Confederacy sought to preserve.
> 
> “These racist symbols have no place on government property, where they counter our nation’s core principle to ensure liberty and justice for all,” Rhonda Brownstein, legal director at the Southern Poverty Law Center, said in a statement. “By signing this bill, Gov. Kay Ivey indicates that lauding white supremacy is more important than demonstrating equality for all Alabamians.”
> 
> Efforts to remove Confederate monuments have been greeted by protests, including some that harken back to an age when the Ku Klux Klan played a significant role in Southern politics. Torch-wielding protestors opposed the removal of a monument to Robert E. Lee in Charlottesville, Va., earlier this month.
> 
> New Orleans has removed four Confederate monuments in recent weeks, some in the dark of night under police guard. Mayor Mitch Landrieu (D) first proposed moving the statues after the mass shooting at a historic black church in Charleston, S.C., in 2015, which left nine dead.


http://thehill.com/homenews/state-watch/335283-alabama-moves-to-protect-confederate-monuments



> A lawsuit is proceeding against Kellogg Community College for its arrest of three conservative activists who were distributing pocket Constitutions on campus last year.
> 
> As Campus Reform reported in January, student Shelly Gregoire and two conservative activists, Nathan Berning and Isaac Edikauskas, spent two to three hours handing out Constitutions and recruiting for a Young Americans for Liberty (YAL) chapter on campus in September before they were accosted by administrators and ultimately arrested for trespassing.
> 
> “Students who come from rural farm areas...might not feel like they have the choice to ignore the question.” Tweet This
> 
> They were first stopped by Drew Hutchinson, the manager of Student Life, who told them they couldn’t approach students outside or engage them in conversation because it could “obstruct the student’s ability to get an education.”
> 
> [RELATED: Administrators literally shred constitution after reporter calls it ‘oppressive’]
> 
> “We ask that you don’t do it in the middle of everything, and part of that is because if we obstruct the student’s ability to get an education then it kind of becomes counterintuitive to the whole, um, right to speak, kind of Second Amendment rights [sic],” Hutchinson explained, intending to cite the First Amendment.
> 
> Hutchinson went on to assert that the questions they were asking students—specifically, whether they “like freedom and liberty”—were too “provocative,” even suggesting that the interactions broke the Student Code of Conduct because they prevented students from reaching their “educational places.”
> 
> [RELATED: App State: Constitution not ‘absolute,’ speech bans OK]
> 
> “You’re asking them a provocative question in which you are instigating whether they are American or not. It’s a very powerful question,” Hutchinson said, arguing that the “social pressures” of such a question would compel the students to stop.
> 
> Now, a new video released along with the announcement of legal action against the school by the Alliance Defending Freedom (ADF) shows Hutchison saying that since a lot of students come from “rural farm areas” they “might not feel like they have the choice” to simply ignore the activists and continue about their business.
> 
> 
> 
> “A lot of these students who come from rural farm areas who, like, are, you know, they’re grown up—they’re—they’ve grown up to be ultra polite and to not just, like, ignore people or whatever else they might not feel like they have the choice to ignore the question,” he stammered, explaining that a lot students grew up without access to Wi-Fi.
> 
> “If you’re talking about Calhoun County, where a lot of these students are, like, growing up on the farm or they’re growing up where they don’t have Wi-Fi, they don’t have Internet you know it’s a very different situation,” he continued, saying that’s who he’s “trying to protect.”
> 
> [RELATED: Students threatened with arrest for handing out constitutions]
> 
> Ultimately, all three conservative activists were arrested and brought to jail after they refused to leave the premises, prompting ADF to sue the school for violating their First and Fourteenth Amendment rights.
> 
> "Free speech is a right, not a privilege that can be censored by university officials on a public campus," ADF commented in a press release. "If public universities silence free speech on campus, they deny their students opportunities for engagement and learning. If public universities stifle these learning opportunities on campus, they impair a student's ability to function in the real world."


http://www.campusreform.org/?ID=9225


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

Iconoclast said:


> Can't do that. My whole family is spread across 3 continents
> 
> :bunk


I feel ya on that. My family is spread across 3 counties, so it's not a big deal. LOL


----------



## Miss Sally

Bike lock guy is going to helping out a lot of minorities in prison with their sexual needs. 

The average Antifa male's desires!
:zayn3


----------



## Stinger Fan

Students at a liberal arts college don't seem to be fans of redistribution of GPA's to students who have lower GPA's :lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood

MillionDollarProns said:


> Wasn't sure which of the 9 political threads I should put this in, but that bald coward Katy Perry being put on blast by based PJW :mark:


That was amazing.

She has such an unrealistic vision of the world, it's laughable.


----------



## Jay Valero

Catalanotto said:


> That was amazing.
> 
> She has such an unrealistic vision of the world, it's laughable.


I suspect that when you have everything in life handed to you because you have big eyes, bigger tits, and know somebody good enough on a mixing board to make your voice sound slightly less like two cats fucking, you tend to lack a grasp on reality.


----------



## DesolationRow

@AryaDark @Beatles123 @CamillePunk @Catalanotto @The Dazzler @Jay Valero @L-DOPA @MillionDollarProns @Miss Sally @Neuron @TheNightmanCometh @virus21


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868249764823015425

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868250182319845377

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868270682278440961
It as I keep saying: Hobbes, Locke, Voltaire, Rousseau, Marx, Sartre, and on and on. They are all just disparate roads to the same madhouse. 

Please join me and reject the Enlightenment and approximately seventy-two percent of its works.


----------



## 777




----------



## Jay Valero

Oh, fuck Sweden. Living there must be an awful lot like being trapped at UC Berkeley.


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21




----------



## MrMister

I think it's awesome that people can run around like horses in public. I have no fucking clue why they're doing, but it's awesome they are and can.


----------



## deepelemblues

So theres that theater in Brooklyn hosting a womens only screening of wonder woman. Which violates ny law on gender discrimination by the way.

But far more interesting is the feminist reaction to criticism of the discrimination. It's like reading a bunch of 8 year old boys defending why stupid girls aren't allowed in the he man woman haters clubhouse in codys backyard.


----------



## Stinger Fan

deepelemblues said:


> So theres that theater in Brooklyn hosting a womens only screening of wonder woman. Which violates ny law on gender discrimination by the way.
> 
> But far more interesting is the feminist reaction to criticism of the discrimination. It's like reading a bunch of 8 year old boys defending why stupid girls aren't allowed in the he man woman haters clubhouse in codys backyard.


Apparently the one in New York doesn't want male staff working that day either and the proceeds apparently will goto Planned Parenthood. But it's not just New York either, a theater in Austin Texas is doing it as well and possibly even more if this hits mainstream media more. And their justification? "We had a veterans only day" because Veterans are a gender now? Sadly , tickets have sold out to womens only screenings . All this does is fuel "males only" showings...then what? "Whites only" as well? This is type of mentality is going backwards for crying out loud


----------



## deepelemblues

Stinger Fan said:


> Apparently the one in New York doesn't want male staff working that day either and the proceeds apparently will goto Planned Parenthood. But it's not just New York either, a theater in Austin Texas is doing it as well and possibly even more if this hits mainstream media more. And their justification? "We had a veterans only day" because Veterans are a gender now? Sadly , tickets have sold out to womens only screenings . All this does is fuel "males only" showings...then what? "Whites only" as well? This is type of mentality is going backwards for crying out loud


Yeah apparently it's at all Alamo Drafthouse Theaters. 

And yes, eventually, the justifying of bigotry and discrimination against "cishet white men" will cause serious unintended consequences, namely an increase in bigotry and discrimination by "cishet white men."


----------



## Stinger Fan

deepelemblues said:


> Yeah apparently it's at all Alamo Drafthouse Theaters.
> 
> And yes, eventually, the justifying of bigotry and discrimination against "cishet white men" will cause serious unintended consequences, namely an increase in bigotry and discrimination by "cishet white men."


I wonder what would happen if a man identified as a woman....could be an interesting situation :lol


----------



## MrMister

Stinger Fan said:


> I wonder what would happen if a man identified as a woman....could be an interesting situation :lol


Alamo already explicitly said that people identifying as female can attend.


----------



## virus21

deepelemblues said:


> So theres that theater in Brooklyn hosting a womens only screening of wonder woman. Which violates ny law on gender discrimination by the way.
> 
> But far more interesting is the feminist reaction to criticism of the discrimination. It's like reading a bunch of 8 year old boys defending why stupid girls aren't allowed in the he man woman haters clubhouse in codys backyard.


Not surprising since feminists have the maturity level of 8 year olds


----------



## Kink_Brawn

deepelemblues said:


> And yes, eventually, the justifying of bigotry and discrimination against "cishet white men" will cause serious unintended consequences, namely an increase in bigotry and discrimination by "cishet white men."


It's already begun honestly.

I think there is a large percentage increase in far right groups, which are predominantly filled out by young, white men, in countries all over the West. The generation known as "Generation Z" is said to be the most right wing generation since the probably the 1900s.

You create Weimar, you get Nazis. For every action, there is an opposite reaction. Wacky leftist people only brought it upon themselves.


----------



## virus21

Kink_Brawn said:


> It's already begun honestly.
> 
> I think there is a large percentage increase in far right groups, which are predominantly filled out by young, white men, in countries all over the West. The generation known as "Generation Z" is said to be the most right wing generation since the probably the 1900s.
> 
> You create Weimar, you get Nazis. For every action, there is an opposite reaction. Wacky leftist people only brought it upon themselves.


The thing with Gen Z is they are also the least white generation as well.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Stinger Fan

MrMister said:


> Alamo already explicitly said that people identifying as female can attend.


I was more so talking about men , who "identify" as men claiming to be women.


----------



## MrMister

Stinger Fan said:


> I was more so talking about men , who "identify" as men claiming to be women.


I know. I'm saying Alamo explicitly left that door open to be trolled.


----------



## Stinger Fan

MrMister said:


> I know. I'm saying Alamo explicitly left that door open to be trolled.


Oh okay, that flew right over my head lol


----------



## MrMister

i shouldv'e been clearer and mentioned how Alamo is going to get themselves trolled.

i really don't see how it's any different than any other gimmick screening Alamo does, and they do a lot of them. their food is fucking awful too. it's very fitting and very obvious that this is going down in Austin and Brooklyn as well :lol

stuff like women's only gyms are worse, but no one cares about that either.


----------



## virus21




----------



## DOPA




----------



## DesolationRow

virus21 said:


> The thing with Gen Z is they are also the least white generation as well.


That is a major element to what is occurring generationally indeed. 

All of the assaults upon the history of the West and of the U.S. through the prism of "you whites were terrible to this group and that group and this group and that group" have been integral to the shift, along with the ever-increasing school or realist political observers who note that the U.S.'s Republican Party is approximately 90% white in its electoral makeup, the Libertarian Party is even more white at nearly 95%. Where there is greater and greater "diversity" (which always simply means "fewer whites"--else, how could a city like Detroit with its 80%+ black population be considered a haven of "diversity"?) as California and Virginia and soon Arizona and North Carolina and others have display and will display, the prospects for even nominally small government candidates to win shrinks inexorably. For instance, presidential elections the GOP has won in Arizona every four years but for Bill Clinton's 1996 rout and today the state appears doomed to be lost to the Democrats at least by 2024 and quite possibly 2020. 

Will the shaming of whites, the studies of how oppressive cishet normative white males are, et. al., increase or decrease with the ever-decreasing share whites have of the population? The answer is rather obvious. Many young whites intelligently fear for the future of their progeny should they ever experience an economic reality which would accommodate the creation of same.


----------



## virus21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868964971840929792


----------



## virus21




----------



## DesolationRow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868988847572615169


----------



## Vic Capri

Angela Merkel said:


> We Europeans truly have to take our fate into our own hands.


They already did & countless more will die.










*#ScorpionAndTheFrog*

- Vic


----------



## Jay Valero

Vic Capri said:


> They already did & countless more will die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *#ScorpionAndTheFrog*
> 
> - Vic


That's perfect.


----------



## The5star_Kid

This thread should be re-titled: Racists Anonymous.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

The5star_Kid said:


> This thread should be re-titled: Racists Anonymous.


Thanks for adding something of substance to the thread. :CITO


----------



## HandsomeRTruth

deepelemblues said:


> Yeah apparently it's at all Alamo Drafthouse Theaters.
> 
> And yes, eventually, the justifying of bigotry and discrimination against "cishet white men" will cause serious unintended consequences, namely an increase in bigotry and discrimination by "cishet white men."


As a straight guys us complaining about Hollywood discrimination would be like black dudes complaining about lack of oppurtunity in basketball or fat people complaining the grocery story doesn't have enough pre packaged high card foods. 80% of movies have male leads and almost all the super hero's forever have been with with dude leads. 
Despite being half the population and actually pursuing acting as a profession at a higher pace then males,females are still treated as a minority group the way Hollywood casts films . If there was finally a Morman superhero movie or some kind of big epic with a morman lead charecter could you understand if they have screenings sold to Morman memebers? What if Peter Dinklidge got a Superhero film and their was a screening for midgets only? Would you feel discriminated against? What if Superman Jr came out and their was a kids only screening?


----------



## Jam

They really should start teaching Politics as a mandatory subject from age 13/14 onwards


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

MMMMD said:


> They really should start teaching Politics as a mandatory subject from age 13/14 onwards


Richard Dreyfuss is pushing for schools to teach civics again. I hope he's successful.


----------



## Jam

TheNightmanCometh said:


> Richard Dreyfuss is pushing for schools to teach civics again. I hope he's successful.


Me too, get kids clued up from a reasonable age to encourage more young people to actually vote

Luckily more younger people have registered to vote in the UK General Election


----------



## deepelemblues

HandsomeRTruth said:


> As a straight guys us complaining about Hollywood discrimination would be like black dudes complaining about lack of oppurtunity in basketball or fat people complaining the grocery story doesn't have enough pre packaged high card foods. 80% of movies have male leads and almost all the super hero's forever have been with with dude leads.
> Despite being half the population and actually pursuing acting as a profession at a higher pace then males,females are still treated as a minority group the way Hollywood casts films . If there was finally a Morman superhero movie or some kind of big epic with a morman lead charecter could you understand if they have screenings sold to Morman memebers? What if Peter Dinklidge got a Superhero film and their was a screening for midgets only? Would you feel discriminated against? What if Superman Jr came out and their was a kids only screening?


If there is something you don't understand about discrimination being wrong period, I doubt anything anyone can say will help you. I don't understand why male superheroes being the number one star of most superhero movies justifies discriminating against men when screening a superhero movie with a female lead.

You know why male lead actors get the top billing more than females? Because male lead actors appeal to both men and women across a wider range of genres more than female lead actors do. Plus males are more likely to go to movies alone. Females are more likely to go as part of a couple or part of a family. 

Beatrix Kiddo? Ripley? Sarah Connor? Hit-Girl? Resident Evil series? Lara Croft? Underworld series? The Hunger Games Series? Marion Ravenwood? La Femme Nikita? The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo? Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon? Mad Max: Fury Road? Arwen? Tauriel? Jean Grey? Just where is this female characters in action-adventure movies almost always getting short shrift coming from? 

If there was a Mormon superhero movie, I'd understand perfectly that it would be bullshit discrimination for there to be a Mormons-only screening at a public movie theater. Or a midgets-only screening for a Peter Dinklage action-adventure movie. Or a kids-only screening for a Superman Jr movie which would never happen anyway for obvious reasons. 

You want to have only this one group of people at a particular movie screening, make it private. By invitation only. That's fine. But a screening open to the public, but really only open to one particular group of the public? 

Jesus fucking Christ, we've spent decades in this country putting an end to that kind of nonsense and now here it is again. You want there to be no discrimination, don't fucking discriminate. Don't act like discrimination is justified. It's real simple. You justify one kind of discrimination for XYZ reasons, all you're really doing is showing people that discrimination can be justified. Why the fuck would you want to send that kind of message?


----------



## HandsomeRTruth

This is not discriminating or disallowing a certain group not to see a movie ever. These are specific screenings at 1 time.

Disney a publicly traded company has Graduation Nights at Disneyland and only HS Grad's can go for those certain hours. Seems pretty ageist against anyone who is 2-16 or 20-99

I doubt their would be any outrage over this if they decided to have Ladies Night screening's for Magic Mike or some other similiar movie.


----------



## Neuron

What the fuck is the LP doing?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868916615395635201
The fat guy in the middle looks like he's wearing an Antifa shirt.










Seems like they're trying to fill in the gaps of their decreasing membership with communists.


----------



## Reaper

deepelemblues said:


> If there is something you don't understand about discrimination being wrong period, I doubt anything anyone can say will help you. I don't understand why male superheroes being the number one star of most superhero movies justifies discriminating against men when screening a superhero movie with a female lead.
> 
> You know why male lead actors get the top billing more than females? Because male lead actors appeal to both men and women across a wider range of genres more than female lead actors do. Plus males are more likely to go to movies alone. Females are more likely to go as part of a couple or part of a family.
> 
> Beatrix Kiddo? Ripley? Sarah Connor? Hit-Girl? Resident Evil series? Lara Croft? Underworld series? The Hunger Games Series? Marion Ravenwood? La Femme Nikita? The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo? Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon? Mad Max: Fury Road? Arwen? Tauriel? Jean Grey? Just where is this female characters in action-adventure movies almost always getting short shrift coming from?
> 
> If there was a Mormon superhero movie, I'd understand perfectly that it would be bullshit discrimination for there to be a Mormons-only screening at a public movie theater. Or a midgets-only screening for a Peter Dinklage action-adventure movie. Or a kids-only screening for a Superman Jr movie which would never happen anyway for obvious reasons.
> 
> You want to have only this one group of people at a particular movie screening, make it private. By invitation only. That's fine. But a screening open to the public, but really only open to one particular group of the public?
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ, we've spent decades in this country putting an end to that kind of nonsense and now here it is again. You want there to be no discrimination, don't fucking discriminate. Don't act like discrimination is justified. It's real simple. You justify one kind of discrimination for XYZ reasons, all you're really doing is showing people that discrimination can be justified. Why the fuck would you want to send that kind of message?


A private entity reserves the right to deny business to anyone. Pretty sure it's universal. 

You wouldn't want good christians to be forced to bake a cake and cater a gay wedding now would you?

Look, it's just one or two screenings here and there. Not a big deal. Ladies drink free nights are common in the bar scene too right? So why are we perceiving a theater doing this as something crazy.


----------



## deepelemblues

Iconoclast said:


> A private entity reserves the right to deny business to anyone. Pretty sure it's universal.
> 
> You wouldn't want good christians to be forced to bake a cake and cater a gay wedding now would you?
> 
> Look, it's just one or two screenings here and there. Not a big deal. Ladies drink free nights are common in the bar scene too right? So why are we perceiving a theater doing this as something crazy.


Movie theaters are public accomodations under the law. Just like restaurants and gas stations and many other businesses. There was kind of a lot of trouble with places like that shitting on or barring black people so we passed laws that said nope that's illegal now.

So no it's not universal that way. It's universal in exactly the exact opposite way.

I wouldn't want Christians to not allow gays in their businesses entirely or to refuse any and all service to gays, all the time or any of the time. A gay marriage is a specific event some Christians disapprove of and shouldn't be forced to participate in. You're gay so I won't sell you anything period is different. 

Ladies nights at bars are not "only women are allowed in" nights. They're drinks are cheap or free for women for the purpose of luring men to the bar because hopefully lots of wasted girls will be there going wild. Men who will then buy lots more drinks for those girls at full price and buy drinks for themselves.

I don't give a fuck if it's just a screening or two. It's wrong. I don't want the thin end of the wedge coming into effect which a lot of retards are trying to make happen.


----------



## Miss Sally

Neuron said:


> What the fuck is the LP doing?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868916615395635201
> The fat guy in the middle looks like he's wearing an Antifa shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like they're trying to fill in the gaps of their decreasing membership with communists.


That's pretty bad, the Atheist community filled their numbers with feminists and SJWs, the same who love Islam and target fellow atheists. 

The Libertarian party is doomed with members like these but it doesn't surprise me. Commies, SJWs and Feminists have been sneaking into every group and every place where there is even a smidge of popularity.


----------



## Miss Sally

The5star_Kid said:


> This thread should be re-titled: Racists Anonymous.


Islam isn't a race and discussing anything regarding migration and politics which may include race in it isn't racist.

By your logic nothing can ever be discussed.


----------



## Reaper

Libertarian Party :lmao 

That's all that needs to be said.


----------



## Miss Sally

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4538398/Burrito-shop-shuts-accused-stealing-culture.html

*Two white women have been forced to close their pop-up burrito shop after they were accused of cultural appropriation.
Kali Wilgus and Liz 'LC' Connelly opened Kooks Burritos in Portland, Oregon, after taking a trip to Puerto Nuevo, Mexico, last December.
For the first few months, the weekend pop-up shop housed in an taco truck was a smash hit. It gained so much popularity, a local weekly newspaper decided to profile the entrepreneurial duo.
But that's when the trouble started for Wilgus and Connelly, after quotes they gave to the Williamette Week led to them being accused of stealing their success.*

Hahahaha I love this!


----------



## MrMister

Miss Sally said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4538398/Burrito-shop-shuts-accused-stealing-culture.html
> 
> *Two white women have been forced to close their pop-up burrito shop after they were accused of cultural appropriation.
> Kali Wilgus and Liz 'LC' Connelly opened Kooks Burritos in Portland, Oregon, after taking a trip to Puerto Nuevo, Mexico, last December.
> For the first few months, the weekend pop-up shop housed in an taco truck was a smash hit. It gained so much popularity, a local weekly newspaper decided to profile the entrepreneurial duo.
> But that's when the trouble started for Wilgus and Connelly, after quotes they gave to the Williamette Week led to them being accused of stealing their success.*
> 
> Hahahaha I love this!


See this is the kind of shit that legitimately pisses me off. Here we have two women reportedly busting their asses to achieve success. And they do. And then it's destroyed because of someone else's feelings. 

Total bullshit.


----------



## Reaper

MrMister said:


> See this is the kind of shit that legitimately pisses me off. Here we have two women reportedly busting their asses to achieve success. And they do. And then it's destroyed because of someone else's feelings.
> 
> Total bullshit.


Once the commie/intersectionalist takeover of that region is complete and they hit Venezuela levels of depravity, it'll teach the rest of America not to follow suit. 

#usefulidiots

Hopefully capitalists realize that trying to open businesses in those shitholes is a terrible idea and they all move here to Florida.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Miss Sally said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4538398/Burrito-shop-shuts-accused-stealing-culture.html
> 
> *Two white women have been forced to close their pop-up burrito shop after they were accused of cultural appropriation.
> Kali Wilgus and Liz 'LC' Connelly opened Kooks Burritos in Portland, Oregon, after taking a trip to Puerto Nuevo, Mexico, last December.
> For the first few months, the weekend pop-up shop housed in an taco truck was a smash hit. It gained so much popularity, a local weekly newspaper decided to profile the entrepreneurial duo.
> But that's when the trouble started for Wilgus and Connelly, after quotes they gave to the Williamette Week led to them being accused of stealing their success.*
> 
> Hahahaha I love this!


I wonder if those people who complain would have anything to say about Arabs who own authentic Italian restaurants :lol


----------



## Jay Valero

Miss Sally said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4538398/Burrito-shop-shuts-accused-stealing-culture.html
> 
> *Two white women have been forced to close their pop-up burrito shop after they were accused of cultural appropriation.
> Kali Wilgus and Liz 'LC' Connelly opened Kooks Burritos in Portland, Oregon, after taking a trip to Puerto Nuevo, Mexico, last December.
> For the first few months, the weekend pop-up shop housed in an taco truck was a smash hit. It gained so much popularity, a local weekly newspaper decided to profile the entrepreneurial duo.
> But that's when the trouble started for Wilgus and Connelly, after quotes they gave to the Williamette Week led to them being accused of stealing their success.*
> 
> Hahahaha I love this!


I wonder how Rachel Dolezal feels about this.


----------



## DOPA

This isn't really any news but it's related considering a lot of the youtubers and personalities that are shared here who are against the SJW culture:










So good :mark:.


----------



## virus21




----------



## deepelemblues

pretty sure the intersectional quantum physics piece is a sokal-style satirical hoax

i hope it is anyway


----------



## DesolationRow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869584289733783553


----------



## Reaper

Masculinists, MRA's ... Muslims .. all upset at Wonder Woman. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869636324139163650
:kobelol 

I guess this is why we need feminism after all. Snowflakes, Snowflakes everywhere. 

Can we ever have one major movie event without some group getting their panties in a bunch?


----------



## deepelemblues

Iconoclast said:


> Masculinists, MRA's ... Muslims .. all upset at Wonder Woman.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869636324139163650
> :kobelol
> 
> I guess this is why we need feminism after all. Snowflakes, Snowflakes everywhere.
> 
> Can we ever have one major movie event without some group getting their panties in a bunch?


Muslims are upset for a different reason.

Because Gal Gadot is part of a group whose name rhymes with MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS.


----------



## virus21

> UPDATE: Evergreen State College President Is “Grateful” For “Passion and Courage” Of Violent “Black Power” Students
> 
> Lucian Wintrich May 30th, 2017 11:35 am —49 Comments
> 
> A recent “black power” student takeover at Evergreen State College has many shocked and appalled. Students can be seen shouting “BLACK POWER!” inches away from a disoriented-looking white professor’s face while, ironically, later on claiming “whiteness is the most violent system to ever breathe!”
> Now The Gateway Pundit has just learned that the President of Evergreen State College in Washington State, George S. Bridges, has stated that he is “grateful” for the “passion and courage” of the “black power” students who can be seen in footage harassing white professors and attempting to shut down classes. In the footage, the students can be shouting expletives at white staff members and claims such as “These white-a** faculty members need to be holding him and him and all these people accountable!” Students also claim that the footage was “stolen by white supremacists and edited to expose and ridicule the students and staff!”
> To make matters all the more ridiculous, the remarks by Evergreen State College President Bridges began, “I’m George Bridges, I use he/him pronouns.”
> VIA Washington Times:
> “
> “Let me reiterate my gratitude for the passion and courage you have shown me and others,” Mr. Bridges said in his remarks, as reported by student newspaper The Cooper Point Journal. “I want every one of you to feel safe on this campus and be able to learn in a supportive environment free from discrimination or intimidation.”
> The president’s statement comes after a week of protests at the college, during which students have shouted down and cursed at faculty and administrators who show insufficient passion for social justice.
> One professor targeted by protesters, Bret Weinstein, was told by campus police to hold his classes off of campus out of fear for his safety.
> The biology professor wrote an email in March saying he would not participate in a no-whites “Day of Absence” at Evergreen.
> “You may take this letter as a formal protest of this year’s structure, and you may assume I will be on campus during the Day of Absence,” Mr. Weinstein wrote in the email. “On a college campus, one’s right to speak — or to be — must never be based on skin color.”
> That missive, and others he had written criticizing a proposal to increase the role of race in faculty hiring, later became public and prompted about 50 students to surround and berate Mr. Weinstein outside of his classroom May 23.
> In an interview Friday on Fox News, Mr. Weinstein said students have threatened violence if their demands are not met.
> Mr. Bridges also promised, per the demands, to build a new equity center.
> According to the school’s website, Evergreen already boasts four such centers: The Longhouse Education and Cultural Center, the First Peoples Multicultural Advising Services, the Trans & Queer Center and the Veterans Resources Center.
> The president said students will have final say over design plans for the new center and will be paid to consult on its creation.


http://archive.is/trcPC#selection-408.0-595.129


----------



## deepelemblues

There is only one appropriate thing to do with regards to these Red Guards:

Get in on that shit. If you can get a paid job by being part of a screaming mob, any red-blooded American should be able to see the opportunity there.

Capitalism will win again!


----------



## Vic Capri

Kathleen Wynne wants the province of Ontario to have a $15 minimum wage. She's doing this because she has an 11% approval rating. :lol

- Vic


----------



## virus21

> Students at Evergreen State College are furious that a video documenting their anarchic behavior has been made public, The College Fix reports.
> 
> The footage shows students going berserk, swearing like your mother never heard and screaming about “racist white teachers,” “white-assed administrators,” and the obligatory “black power” slogans during what was supposed to be a “meeting” between the malcontent students, college president George Bridges and other college administrators.
> 
> WATCH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sponsored Links by
> Activists are not pleased that the embarrassing video can now be seen by the world on the internet, and they they are demanding that the “stolen” document be “taken down” by this Friday.
> 
> “We demand that the video created for Day of Absence and Day of Presence that was stolen by white supremacists and edited to expose and ridicule the students and staff be taken down by the administration by this Friday.”
> 
> The students then outline just how they expect the university to proceed to find the guilty culprits. Claiming to have been in touch with “the Attorney General’s office,” the students suggest that the university “commit to launching an extensive forensic investigation” to discover just who “stole” the video, and, if a suspect is found, to ask that criminal charges be brought against the suspect “in consultation with the Attorney General.”
> 
> The video contains many memorable moments of the students’ interacting with their school administrators. They shout “fuck you, and fuck the police” repeatedly while maintaining that “whiteness is the most violent fuckin’ system to ever breathe!” Attempting a philosophical bridge, the students say they are “tired of white people talking about what black and brown people need” before getting to their real point: “Fuck you George [Bridges]; we don’t wanna listen to a goddamn thing you have to say! No, you shut the fuck up.”
> 
> The students then attempt a history lesson of sorts, telling the college officials, “We built these cities, we had civilization way before you ever had…coming out of your caves.”
> 
> The students even instruct Bridges that he should not attempt to speak with his hands in the air, and one student demonstrates how it’s done.
> 
> Professor Bret Weinstein, who had already experienced the students’ antics in his classroom, recently told Fox News’ Tucker Carlson that the latest student uprising was “far crazier” than what had come before.


http://dailycaller.com/2017/05/29/students-furious-over-release-of-video-depicting-them-going-berserk-at-college/
What fucking planet do these asshole live in?!


----------



## 2 Ton 21

*The dark side of poutine: Canada taking credit for Quebec dish amounts to cultural appropriation, academic says*


----------



## DOPA




----------



## Jam




----------



## virus21

MMMMD said:


>


Explanation please


----------



## 2 Ton 21

MMMMD said:


>


:lmao

Does Putin give her two thumbs up before his security gets in front of him?

Merkel seems scared to death of non-saggy titties.


----------



## birthday_massacre

2 Ton 21 said:


> :lmao
> 
> Does Putin give her two thumbs up before his security gets in front of him?
> 
> Merkel seems scared to death of non-saggy titties.


Or he wanted to squeese them


----------



## virus21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868837495894626304


----------



## deepelemblues

2 Ton 21 said:


> :lmao
> 
> Does Putin give her two thumbs up before his security gets in front of him?
> 
> Merkel seems scared to death of non-saggy titties.


with that grin on his face he was definitely about to express his approval with his hands too


----------



## The5star_Kid

V. Skybox said:


> I'd like to thank you for creating this thread.
> 
> Because it means all the bullshit posted by the same posters, linking to right-wing nutjob "news" sites which shoot for the lowest hanging fruit at best, and make up stories at worst, can go in one place rather than cluttering up the whole section.


Amen!

I remember talking to a poster here who once used the BNP (a white extremist party from the UK) website to justify the so called historical points he was making. I twas worth a chuckle.


----------



## The5star_Kid

Lots of mindless Islamophobia on here so I will ask a simple question and await an answer.

Can you tell me what the Manchester attacker or the Westminster attacker or the various terrorists raised in Europe and carrying out attacks have to do with Islam? 

I mean, they are labeled Islamic extremists and you all like to talk about Islam being this bad religion, so can you find a single verse in the Quran or a single statement from the Prophet PBUH that says it is not only ok to go around killing innocent people but preferable to do so? 

And considering almost all of these attackers were drug addicts or alcoholics, how that makes them Islamic extremists? 

Remember, this is an academic discussion to please actually answer the question and not make up straw men for your arguments.


----------



## Miss Sally

2 Ton 21 said:


> :lmao
> 
> Does Putin give her two thumbs up before his security gets in front of him?
> 
> Merkel seems scared to death of non-saggy titties.


He did actually! That's hilarious!

He's like alright, nudity!


----------



## Jam

virus21 said:


> Explanation please


Few years old but still makes me laugh cause of the reactions

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...ed-by-topless-Femen-protester-in-Hanover.html


----------



## Reaper

:clap


----------



## DesolationRow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/867868918492397572


----------



## 777

The5star_Kid said:


> Lots of mindless Islamophobia on here so I will ask a simple question and await an answer.
> 
> Can you tell me what the Manchester attacker or the Westminster attacker or the various terrorists raised in Europe and carrying out attacks have to do with Islam?
> 
> I mean, they are labeled Islamic extremists and you all like to talk about Islam being this bad religion, so can you find a single verse in the Quran or a single statement from the Prophet PBUH that says it is not only ok to go around killing innocent people but preferable to do so?
> 
> And considering almost all of these attackers were drug addicts or alcoholics, how that makes them Islamic extremists?
> 
> Remember, this is an academic discussion to please actually answer the question and not make up straw men for your arguments.


Read the texts. It's all right there and we see it manifest in the real world. Not single verses, a system designed to dominate through any means. Look to places like Hamtramck or anywhere else Islam exists and we see encroaching theological authoritarianism. I wouldn't give a shit about Islam if it weren't for its mandate of infringement on others.

Oh, and the route of the martyr is salvation for wayward Muslims, btw, to answer that specific question.


----------



## DOPA




----------



## Jay Valero

L-DOPA said:


>


Spelled womyn wrong.


----------



## Vic Capri

Barack Obama bought an 8 million dollar mansion after giving all those $400,000 speeches. Spread the wealth for thee. Virtue signalling for me.

- Vic


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21

> We knew leftists were going to do their best to ruin the Wonder Woman movie. Because it’s what they do (see Feminist Liberals Attack New ‘Wonder Woman’… For being Jewish and Liberal School Deems Wonder Woman Lunchbox “Violent Imagery”). Some of us get a rush by working out or going mountain biking. SJWs get their rush by ruining what would normally be enjoyable for Americans. Like action movies. But saying the first female led super hero movie isn’t feminist enough?
> 
> I can’t with these people…
> 
> After one of the most agreeably bizarre action scenes ever staged – a beachfront battle-of-the-sexes between men with guns and pirouetting women with bows and arrows – Diana is compelled to enter “the world of men” and stop the war, aided by her sword, shield and magic lasso.
> It really is the world of men. Arriving in London, Diana is bewildered by her sisters’ subjugation, not to mention their impractical attire. Lucy Davis provides some comic relief and female companionship, but moustaches bristle when Diana attempts to join in the men-only war meetings. What’s worse, Pine repeatedly sees fit to call the shots and boss her about, despite the fact that she’s clearly his physical and intellectual superior.
> 
> Okay, pause. I had to break up this paragraph. In case you didn’t read the byline, Courtney is writing this post. And at that last sentence (which I bolded for emphasis) in the movie critique, I thought “Hmmm. That sounds like a man ‘mansplaining’ why, as a woman, I should be upset.” Because how dare a woman from a foreign land listen to a man in his own society? So I double-checked. STEVE ROSE wrote this movie review. A man. Or at least someone who identifies as a man.
> 
> Now, as a woman I hold womanly secrets. I cannot betray my ya-ya sisterhood of the traveling wily she-ladies. But let’s just say strong, confident women don’t need to prance about and act the alpha. And that’s all I will write on the subject. Love you.
> 
> This gender imbalance could have been the basis for some patriarchy-upending subversion, or at least some romcom sparks, but both avenues go unexplored. Instead, the film feels obliged to give Pine his own equally heroic story arc. Men might be unnecessary for pleasure, but they’re still essential for big-budget action movies, it seems.
> 
> wonder woman
> You mean a motion picture has to have a co-star designed to appeal to as wide an audience as possible? PATRIARCHY!
> 
> As hot as Gal Gadot is (and she’s hot, let’s not pretend otherwise), Wonder Woman is her first solo movie where she is the movie star. Heretofore she’s been more of a supporting actress. Not the star actress. Let’s also note Chris Pine is not Chris Pratt. Nor is he Benedict Cumberbatch. Chris Pine has had a few staring roles, but name two other movies he’s stared in without Star Trek in the title. He may one day be a leading man, I don’t know. But he’s not a leading man now. So STEVE having a hissy fit about Gal Gadot and Chris Pine sharing screen time is a bit hysterical. I’d offer him chocolate and Midol if I thought it would help.
> 
> Lastly, as much as feminists and social justice warriors crow about pushing hardline narratives in films, a comic book movie must still be a comic book movie first. Lots of action, lots of action poses, and chisel-bodied hot people doing action-y things. See also every other comic book movie ever made. If the comic book movie cannot appeal to comic book fans, who like lots of action, action poses, and chiseled-bodied hot people doing action-y things, the studio will have a giant, expensive flop on their hands. And a doomed billion dollar franchise.
> 
> So. Who do you think the studio would rather cater to? Comic book movie fans? Or blue-haired she-cows who protest for free tampons? Don’t think to hard about it.


https://www.louderwithcrowder.com/apparently-wonder-woman-movie-isnt-feminist-enough/


----------



## virus21

> Evergreen State College in Washington state was abruptly evacuated and closed due to a ‘direct threat’ Thursday.
> 
> “In response to a direct threat to campus safety, the college is closing immediately for the day,” the college said in an alert to students and staff. “All are asked to leave campus or return to residence halls for instructions.”
> 
> No further details were given.
> 
> The school has been the scene of racial tensions lately. Leftist students have alleged racism from administrators and demanded all white people leave the campus for a “non-racist day of absence.”
> 
> Below is a video of a demonstration earlier this week that went viral.


http://breaking911.com/breaking-evergreen-state-college-evacuated-due-direct-threat-amid-racial-tensions/


----------



## DOPA

https://www.campusreform.org/?ID=9246



> An online petition is demanding that Louisiana State University change its “Tigers” mascot, calling the moniker “the most prevalent [C]onfederate symbol in the United States.”
> 
> According to the author of the petition—a user going by the name “LaMallori LSU”—the nickname was chosen by “powerful white males” as an homage to the Confederate “Louisiana Tigers” regiment, whose members “were known for their propensity for violence on and off the battle field [sic].”
> 
> "It’s also cruel to cage a wild animal for the amusement of privileged white people."
> 
> “It is incredibly insulting for any African American to have to attend to a school that honors Confederate militantism,” the petition declares. “It is already hard enough to be black at LSU, and these symbols must be changed.”
> 
> Almost as an afterthought, the author adds that “it’s also cruel to cage a wild animal for the amusement of privileged white people” who have “never been in a cage!”
> 
> It concludes by quoting Dr. Charles Coates, an LSU administrator from 1893-1939, who explained the origin of the Tigers mascot in a 1937 alumni newsletter.
> 
> Describing the school’s initial foray into college football in 1895, Coates does in fact directly attribute the team’s name to the state’s Civil War heritage, noting that he found it appropriate because the original Louisiana Tigers were known for “getting into the hardest part of the fighting and staying there, most of them permanently.”
> 
> Moreover, Coates recounted, the selection fit in with the contemporary custom of naming football teams after “vicious animals,” such as the Yale Bulldogs and the Princeton Tigers.
> 
> The petition presents this account as indisputable evidence that the mascot had racist undertones from the very beginning, labeling it a “symbol of white oppression” that must be eliminated.
> 
> “We must speak truth to power, and continue to march toward justice,” it declares. “That day is coming, the day when every symbol of white oppression is torn down.”
> 
> At press time, the petition had garnered 384 supporters in four days, but not everyone who has visited the page has sided with the author. In fact, “LaMallori LSU” updated the page Tuesday with a post titled “Symbol of Hate” responding to the numerous comments that have been left criticizing the effort.
> 
> “People are posting this in defiance, and posting many things which shows there [sic] racism,” LaMallori wrote. “It’s these actions that let me know I’m doing the right thing.”
> 
> Nonetheless, the top three most-liked comments on the page are all critical, referring to the petition as “f-ing ridiculous,” calling it “the most fucking ignorant thing I have ever heard of,” and facetiously declaring that the only acceptable alternative is “Boaty McBoatface.”
> 
> A spokesperson for LSU declined to comment on the petition, and Campus Reform is still attempting to identify and contact the author.


----------



## deepelemblues

> At press time, the petition had garnered 384 supporters in four days





> *the petition had garnered 384 supporters in four days*





> *384 supporters in four days*


:heston


----------



## Reaper

Very interesting. 






Neither my wife nor I are feminists (both of us are strictly anti-feminist) and we've had our fights, but we've never fought about housework. We both just do what we need to do.


----------



## CamillePunk

L-DOPA said:


>


This video was great. :lol Modern feminism is truly gross and dishonest.


----------



## MrMister

laughing my ass off at this shoe video above.


----------



## Yeah1993

some of the stuff they read I had to seriously sit down and think "yes this is real and not satirical." fucking DIED at the comparison to religion. it's like....they're admitting it.


----------



## Jay Valero

Miss Sally said:


> He did actually! That's hilarious!
> 
> He's like alright, nudity!


Tits make everything better.


----------



## DOPA

https://www.conservativereview.com/...tm_medium=social&utm_content=060117samhouston



> Radicals in Texas have declared war on a nearly 100-year-old statue of Sam Houston, demanding that the statue and “any other landmark that bears the name Sam Houston,” be taken down.
> 
> A group calling itself “Texas Antifa” declared on Facebook page saying, "Texans agree the disgusting idols of America's dark days of slavery must be removed to bring internal peace to our country." It’s also called on Houston Mayor Sylvester Turner to support its removal, Jake Reiner reports for KPRC 2.
> 
> The Antifa group plans to hold a rally on June 10, as its Facebook post claims that “everal large groups of [Black Lives Matter] have also pledged their support for this historic rally against the idols of an oppressive history.” Houston Black Lives Matter told KPRC 2 they had no affiliation with Texas Antifa and were not planning on attending the rally.
> 
> When reached for comment by KPRC 2, Texas Antifa said, “We don't speak with the fascist media.”
> 
> The Sam Houston statue was built in 1925 and resides at Hermann Park in the city that bear’s Sam Houston’s name. Houston served as president of the Republic of Texas, and later as senator and governor after Texas was annexed to the United States.
> 
> Despite owning 12 slaves, Houston opposed the expansion of slavery into the western territories. *He was ousted from the governorship by the Texas legislature for opposing secession and the Confederacy. *
> 
> It is unclear if the group will demand the city of Houston change its name next.




These people are such morons :lmao.


----------



## Simply Flawless

deepelemblues said:


> So theres that theater in Brooklyn hosting a womens only screening of wonder woman. Which violates ny law on gender discrimination by the way.
> 
> But far more interesting is the feminist reaction to criticism of the discrimination. It's like reading a bunch of 8 year old boys defending why stupid girls aren't allowed in the he man woman haters clubhouse in codys backyard.


If they aren't gonna do male only ones they shouldnt do women only ones. There really should be an equal footing on this issue because it just annoys me when femininsts cry "we want to be treated equal" but then whine "but we want to be put on a pedestal above men". Doesn't work like that i'm afraid


----------



## Jay Valero

Iconoclast said:


> Very interesting.


I'd like to tongue punch her fartbox.


----------



## virus21

> The American Civil Liberties Union launched a vocal opposition this week against a Maine bill criminalizing female genital mutilation (FGM), Mainely Media reports.
> Republican Rep. Heather Sirocki is sponsoring the bill, saying that it would classify performing FGM as a Class B crime in the state, punishable by up to 10 years in prison and a $20,000 fine. The bill would also punish the parent or guardian of the victim.
> However, the Maine ACLU staunchly opposes the protection. ACLU spokesman Oamshri Amarasingham said that the risk of mutilation isn’t worth expanding Maine’s criminal code. The Maine Coalition Against Sexual Assault also supported the ACLU, arguing that FGM is not happening in Maine. (RELATED: Husband And Wife Arrested For Performing Female Genital Mutilation At Detroit-Area Clinic)
> Sirocki, however, pointed to a 2012 report from the Center for Disease Control, which found 500,000 victims of FGM in the US. Furthermore, the U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement found that 400 individuals have been arrested and 785 deported for FGM violations nationwide since 2003.
> Maine, Sirocki said, is one of the eight highest-risk areas in the US for FGM. The practice has proven to be so rampant in the state that it has received special federal funding to combat it.
> Sirocki’s bill would also criminalize “vacation cutting,” the practice of flying briefly overseas to subject minors to FGM in nations that haven’t banned the practice. (RELATED: Lawyer: Why The Religious Freedom Clause Doesn’t Protect Female Genital Mutilation)
> While FGM has been a crime federally since 1996, Maine is one of the highest-risk areas in the country for the practice, and Sirocki said that law enforcement needs to be able to try offenders on the state level.
> “Federal prosecutors take a very small amount of cases,” Sirocki said. “The state of Maine deals with thousands of cases. If a situation would occur and this is the issue, if the federal government doesn’t have enough prosecutors, it doesn’t get prosecuted.”
> The bill, LD745, only criminalizes the practice on those under 18. It does not apply to adults who choose to undergo mutilation, “though it probably should,” Sirocki said. If the bill passes, Maine would be the 25th state to protect its residents against FGM.
> Sirocki said that the Committee of Criminal Justice and Public Safety was divided in its support of the bill, but eventually recommended the bill favorably with a 7-5 vote. The Maine House of Representatives will first review the bill, then it will go to the members of the state senate.


http://archive.is/EuRrr#selection-1797.0-1895.287
HOW DO YOU MORALLY DEFEND THIS SHIT!



> State lawmakers in Washington are fed up with the antics of Evergreen State College, and plan to introduce legislation Thursday to privatize the left-leaning institution.
> As Campus Reform initially reported, hundreds of students marched through campus last week demanding the resignation of Professor Bret Weinstein, who had questioned the school’s decision to ask white people to leave campus for a day of diversity programming in an all-staff email.
> "Like all radical movements in history, this movement is also starting to turn on itself and eat its own." Tweet This
> In previous years, non-white students and faculty members voluntarily left campus to attend diversity workshops while their white counterparts conducted their own programming on-campus, but this year the format was flipped in response to complaints that non-white students feel unwelcome on campus in the wake of Donald Trump’s election.
> Despite the protesters’ profanity-laced denunciations of him, school President George Bridges praised their “passion and courage” while capitulating to demands that they be excused from homework assignments for the duration of their demonstration.
> [RELATED: Evergreen State prez agrees to excuse protesters from homework]
> The bill, spearheaded by Republican State Representative Matt Manweller, will be introduced alongside a letter to the state Human Rights Commission requesting an investigation into potential civil rights violations on campus surrounding the incident.
> Manweller and his colleagues are also discussing the possibility of revoking $24,000,000 in annual funding to Evergreen State College, but pledge that all students on campus will remain eligible for full financial aid from the state, should the bill become law.
> [RELATED: NAU pres rejects safe spaces, students demand resignation]
> "These students and their administration are trying to undo the Civil Rights Movement. They are trying to re-institute a Jim Crow approach to education that Americans rejected over 50 years ago,” Manweller said in an exclusive interview with Campus Reform. “We must never go back to a segregated society—whether it be drinking fountains, buses, or school buildings."
> Manweller made clear that he places the blame for Evergreen’s current situation squarely on the shoulders of administrators, arguing that they created the conditions for controversy through their unquestioning embrace of social justice and failure to condemn the excesses of student protesters.
> “It is incredibly frightening that the administration at Evergreen would tacitly support Brown-shirt tactics we have not seen since 1930s Germany. That they would allow students to threaten professors and other students based on their race is simply horrifying,” Manweller continued. “The administration bears direct responsibility for this situation. They hired the professors who have elevated the pseudo-science of ‘social justice’ to a religious movement. Now all dissent is crushed by threats of violence or actual violence."
> [RELATED: ‘Leftist Fight Club’ trains UCF students to fight Republicans]
> Manweller told Campus Reform that he is optimistic about the bill’s prospects, asserting that the internal contradictions of the leftist movement on campus will be its eventual undoing.
> “Like all radical movements in history, this movement is also starting to turn on itself and eat its own,” he said. “Professor Weinstein is a liberal professor who teaches liberal values. Now those students have turned on him like they have on so many other professors around the country.”


https://archive.is/sM5hm#selection-857.0-1013.289
Do it!


----------



## deepelemblues

L-DOPA said:


> https://www.conservativereview.com/...tm_medium=social&utm_content=060117samhouston
> 
> 
> 
> These people are such morons :lmao.


Yes let's tear down the statue of the guy who tried to keep Texas in the Union, was totally against the Confederacy and was kicked out of office as governor for not backing secession.

Because slavery.

Maybe a history class that wasn't full of cucked nonsense would have been helpful to these dumb fucks.


----------



## Miss Sally

CamillePunk said:


> This video was great. :lol Modern feminism is truly gross and dishonest.


Hilarious, I like Shoe though recently she did a video where she thinks that "non-binary" could be a thing because so many feel that way, but BUT she believes in the Science. Well Science says otherkin genderfluid stuff is bullshit. 

So I'm a little iffy on her now.


----------



## The5star_Kid

777 said:


> Read the texts. It's all right there and we see it manifest in the real world. Not single verses, a system designed to dominate through any means. Look to places like Hamtramck or anywhere else Islam exists and we see encroaching theological authoritarianism. I wouldn't give a shit about Islam if it weren't for its mandate of infringement on others.
> 
> *Oh, and the route of the martyr is salvation for wayward Muslims, btw, to answer that specific question.*


Can you explain, with correct scholarly evidence the part I have emboldened?

As for the rest of your post, if there is so much in the texts which calls for innocent people to be killed, can you show me where? I made it very easy for you, you just have to point to a single verse, yet you claim there are texts (plural) so this should be even easier. 

As always, I will wait for an actual reply.


----------



## El Dandy

here are some passages of peace:



> Quran (8:12) - _"I will cast terror into the hearts of those who disbelieve. Therefore strike off their heads and strike off every fingertip of them"_
> 
> Quran (3:151) - _"Soon shall We cast terror into the hearts of the Unbelievers, for that they joined companions with Allah, for which He had sent no authority."_
> 
> Quran (17:16) - _"And when We wish to destroy a town, We send Our commandment to the people of it who lead easy lives, but they transgress therein; thus the word proves true against it, so We destroy it with utter destruction."_
> 
> Quran (9:5) - _"So when the sacred months have passed away, then slay the idolaters wherever you find them, and take them captive and besiege them and lie in wait for them in every ambush, then if they repent and keep up prayer and pay the poor-rate, leave their way free to them."_
> 
> Quran (4:74) - _"Let those fight in the way of Allah who sell the life of this world for the other. Whoso fighteth in the way of Allah, be he slain or be he victorious, on him We shall bestow a vast reward."_
> 
> Quran (4:89) - _"They but wish that ye should reject Faith, as they do, and thus be on the same footing: But take not friends from their ranks until they flee in the way of Allah. But if they turn renegades, seize them and slay them wherever ye find them; and take no friends or helpers from their ranks."_
> 
> Quran (2:216) - _"Fighting is prescribed for you, and ye dislike it. But it is possible that ye dislike a thing which is good for you, and that ye love a thing which is bad for you. But Allah knoweth, and ye know not."_
> 
> Quran (4:104) - _"And be not weak hearted in pursuit of the enemy; if you suffer pain, then surely they (too) suffer pain as you suffer pain..."_
> 
> Quran (4:76) - _"Those who believe fight in the cause of Allah…"_
> 
> Quran (5:33) - _"The punishment of those who wage war against Allah and His messenger and strive to make mischief in the land is only this, that they should be murdered or crucified or their hands and their feet should be cut off on opposite sides or they should be imprisoned; this shall be as a disgrace for them in this world, and in the hereafter they shall have a grievous chastisement"_
> 
> Quran (8:39) - _"And fight with them until there is no more fitna (disorder, unbelief) and religion is all for Allah"_
> 
> Quran (9:29) - _"Fight those who believe not in Allah nor the Last Day, nor hold that forbidden which hath been forbidden by Allah and His Messenger, nor acknowledge the religion of Truth, (even if they are) of the People of the Book, until they pay the Jizya with willing submission, and feel themselves subdued."_
> 
> Quran (8:67) - _"It is not for a Prophet that he should have prisoners of war until he had made a great slaughter in the land..."_
> 
> Quran (9:14) - _"Fight against them so that Allah will punish them by your hands and disgrace them and give you victory over them and heal the breasts of a believing people."_
> 
> Quran (9:38-39) - _"O ye who believe! what is the matter with you, that, when ye are asked to go forth in the cause of Allah, ye cling heavily to the earth? Do ye prefer the life of this world to the Hereafter? But little is the comfort of this life, as compared with the Hereafter. Unless ye go forth, He will punish you with a grievous penalty, and put others in your place."_
> 
> Quran (9:73) - _"O Prophet! strive hard against the unbelievers and the hypocrites and be unyielding to them; and their abode is hell, and evil is the destination."_
> 
> Quran (33:60-62) - _"If the hypocrites, and those in whose hearts is a disease, and the alarmists in the city do not cease, We verily shall urge thee on against them, then they will be your neighbors in it but a little while. Accursed, they will be seized wherever found and slain with a (fierce) slaughter."_
> 
> Quran (9:111) - "Allah hath purchased of the believers their persons and their goods; for theirs (in return) is the garden (of Paradise): they fight in His cause, and slay and are slain: a promise binding on Him in truth, through the Law, the Gospel, and the Quran: and who is more faithful to his covenant than Allah? then rejoice in the bargain which ye have concluded: that is the achievement supreme."
> 
> Quran (47:3-4) - _"Those who disbelieve follow falsehood, while those who believe follow the truth from their Lord... So, when you meet (in fight Jihad in Allah's Cause), those who disbelieve smite at their necks till when you have killed and wounded many of them, then bind a bond firmly (on them, i.e. take them as captives)... If it had been Allah's Will, He Himself could certainly have punished them (without you). But (He lets you fight), in order to test you, some with others. But those who are killed in the Way of Allah, He will never let their deeds be lost."_
> 
> Quran (48:29) - _"Muhammad is the messenger of Allah. And those with him are hard (ruthless) against the disbelievers and merciful among themselves"_
> 
> Quran (61:4) - _"Surely Allah loves those who fight in His cause" _


----------



## Miss Sally

El Dandy said:


> here are some passages of peace:


Did you add in the ones about killing homos? He mentions it a lot.. the bible mentions gay people a few times. This mohhamed guy, whatever, talks about it a lot.. in detail. Seems someone was projecting a lot!


----------



## MrMister

> It is unclear if the group will demand the city of Houston change its name next.


this cracked me up as well.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

Funniest she's been in years!


----------



## virus21

> n Wednesday, Ace of Spades spoke quite elegantly for those of us who abhor the whole idea of boycotts against speech we do not like but also have come to realize that the continuation of this Mighty Fine Principle is a suicide pact. Using boycotts against speech they disagree with, the Left (primarily the Soros/Clinton organization Media Matters) has already had Glenn Beck removed from Fox News, taken out Bill O'Reilly (and by extension the entire Fox News brand) and nearly took out Rush Limbaugh a few years ago.
> 
> The Left's goal is as simple as it is sinister; to bully and intimidate advertisers who sponsor right-leaning voices into dropping their support. Obviously, without advertisers, the television and/or radio shows die, and with them, by design, do all voices competing with mainstream media narratives designed to destroy anyone who opposes globalism and centralized nanny-statism.
> 
> Last week Sean Hannity was targeted over his opinion on the Seth Rich issue. But just as weak-kneed advertisers began to flee Hannity's Fox News program, a group of conservatives finally had enough — namely Brent Bozell, president of the Media Research Center, and a new group called Media Equalizer.
> 
> Fighting fire with fire — because we have been left with no other choice — these groups have already launched highly-organized campaigns to threaten boycotts against advertisers who sponsor all of these Hate Programs on CNN and MSNBC, these shows devoted 24/7 to destroying President Trump with wild-eyed conspiracies.
> 
> “[W]e will be publicly listing the advertisers of these programs and asking them to defend their decision to continue airing ads on these shows,” Bozell said in his statement. "Every time one of their on-air personalities go beyond political commentary and engage in smear and hate, we are going to unleash an army of activists to contact these advertisers by phone and through social media to ask them why they are advertising on programs that are so biased, repulsive and morally bankrupt."
> 
> Aping tactics well-honed by Media Matters, Media Equalizer has already assembled a list of advertisers that support MSNBC conspiracy theorist Rachel Maddow. "Coming next," the site promises, are "Morning Joe, Brian Stelter, Stephen Colbert, Michael Smerconish, Don Lemon, Lawrence O’Donnell, Anderson Cooper, George Stephanopolous, and more!"
> 
> "More!" should definitely include Jake — Golden Showers — Tapper, who had no problem donning his Sanctimony Cape as a means to destroy Bill O'Reilly based only on disputed allegations.
> 
> What's good for the goose is good for the Fake Journalist, right?
> 
> Thus far, this fire with fire approach appears to be working. After CNN star Kathy Griffin released an ISIS-inspired photo of her holding up President Trump's severed head, other than rote comments claiming to be disgusted by her behavior, the left-wing cable news network did nothing. The Internet responded by targeting CNN's advertisers and it was only after the security company ADT said it was pulling its ads that CNN finally fired Griffin.
> 
> Also, rather than sit on their hands and wait for Hannity's career to be systematically dismantled, his legions of fans started contacting the advertisers who withdrew from his show. One advertiser, USAA, finally relented and returned. There are more than a half-dozen still holding out but my guess is that this pushback will make any other advertiser think twice before caving to the Media Matters Mob.
> 
> I want to live in a society where a Kathy Griffin can do something stupid and repugnant and not lose her entire career. I really do.
> 
> I want to live in a society where someone (on the Left or Right) can say something terrible, apologize, and then go on with their life. I really do.
> 
> Unfortunately, the Left and the mainstream media disagree, and to prove it they have launched scorched earth campaigns against everyone from rodeo clowns to college speakers to the number one star of cable news (O'Reilly) — and they all went down.
> 
> This has to stop, and the only way to stop it is to start fighting back in a war we did not start.
> 
> Ace:
> 
> It is imperative we begin emulating the left in its tactics.
> 
> A couple of years ago, I suggested a completely different strategy: I wanted to pursue a kinder path. I wanted an end to the speech wars and social media mobs and boycotts and all the rest of it.
> 
> But that path has been tried, and it has failed. Passive resistance -- moral resistance -- can only work when dealing with opponents with morality and honor, or who, at least, see you as more than subhuman.
> 
> Gandhi's tactics would not have worked had India been colonized by, say, China.
> 
> Many on the right, or even liberals who lean to the left but who still hold to classic liberal traditions, have called, endlessly, for an end to the Speech Wars.
> 
> That failed.
> 
> In the immortal words of the legendary philosopher James Dalton, "I want you to be nice … until it's time ... to not be nice."
> 
> And according to my watch, it is time to not be nice.


http://www.dailywire.com/news/17051/fire-fire-conservatives-finally-launch-boycott-john-nolte


----------



## Demandred

TheNightmanCometh said:


> Funniest she's been in years!




Why should she have to face consequences for her actions? In socialist liberal paradise there are no consequences! Everyone can do as they please. It is totally and completely unfair everyone didn't line up to kiss her feet after showing the decapitated head of the President. And while his kid was watching TV none the less.

Fuck her. Hope she never works again.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

Demandred said:


> Why should she have to face consequences for her actions? In socialist liberal paradise there are no consequences! Everyone can do as they please. It is totally and completely unfair everyone didn't line up to kiss her feet after showing the decapitated head of the President. And while his kid was watching TV none the less.
> 
> Fuck her. Hope she never works again.


I just love how she tried to conflate making fun of Lewinsky's dress to her posing, holding the bloodied, decapitated head of the sitting President. It's like we're watching satire, but it's not satire. It's just too goddamn funny.


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21

> This story serves as an update to a disgusting on-going battle at Evergreen State in Washington. A recent “black power” student takeover at Evergreen State College has many shocked and appalled. Students can be seen shouting “BLACK POWER!” inches away from a disoriented-looking white professor’s face while, ironically, later on claiming “whiteness is the most violent system to ever breathe!”
> 
> As previously reported by Gateway Pundit:
> 
> Finally Too Far? UNHINGED “Black Power” Students at Evergreen State College Harass White Professors, Disrupt Classes [VIDEO]
> 
> UPDATE: Evergreen State College President Is “Grateful” For “Passion and Courage” Of Violent “Black Power” Students
> 
> White Prof at Evergreen State College Speaks Out: “Whites were asked to leave for a ‘Day of Absence.’ I objected. Then 50 yelling students crashed my class.”
> 
> Well, to make matters worse, now various Evergreen State faculty members are demanding that the brave professor who stood up to this obvious racism perpetuated by black students be “punished!”
> 
> VIA College Fix:
> 
> He provoked ‘white supremacist backlash’
> 
> Bret Weinstein was driven off campus to teach because the campus police said they weren’t allowed to protect him.
> 
> Now the white biology professor might be driven off campus under Evergreen State College’s own disciplinary process.
> 
> More than 50 professors at the public college – nearly a quarter of faculty – have signed a statement as of Friday afternoon calling themselves “angry and frustrated and concerned” by the backlash against students and the university.
> 
> They demanded Weinstein be punished for his response to students who cornered him and called him racist after he refused to leave campus on the anti-white “Day of Absence”:
> 
> Demonstrate accountability by pursuing a disciplinary investigation against Bret Weinstein according to guidelines in the Social Contract and Faculty Handbook. Weinstein has endangered faculty, staff, and students, making them targets of white supremacist backlash by promulgating misinformation in public emails, on national television, in news outlets, and on social media.
> 
> The Social Contract, however, would seem to validate Weinstein’s response, which was largely critical tweets, a Wall Street Journal op-ed and media interviews. Its second paragraph, which is bolded:
> 
> A central focus of those [Evergreen] values is freedom—freedom to explore ideas and to discuss those ideas in both speech and print; freedom from reprisal for voicing concerns and beliefs, no matter how unpopular. It’s this freedom that is so necessary in a vibrant, dynamic learning community.
> 
> Faculty seem to be referring to sections further down that Weinstein allegedly violated:
> 
> The individual members of the Evergreen community are responsible for protecting each other and visitors on campus from physical harm, from personal threats, and from uncivil abuse. Civility is not just a word; it must be present in all our interactions. …
> 
> All members of the Evergreen community should strive to prevent the financial, political or other exploitation of the campus by an individual or group.
> 
> The statement is being circulated by Julie Russo, whose expertise is “media studies, gender & women’s studies, sexuality and queer studies,” and Elizabeth Williamson, whose expertise is English literature and theater studies, according to a Friday listserv email from Russo obtained by The College Fix.
> 
> At the request of a staffer who received the email, Russo added a “staff in solidarity” section for staffers who want to sign. Fewer than 20 staff have signed so far.
> 
> The rest of the statement calls on President George Bridges, who is white, to fulfill the racial demands of students who surrounded and belittled him and wouldn’t let him urinate in private.
> 
> It says whites on campus “who have power within the institution … bear a particularly large share of responsibility” for “the racist actions of others,” and faculty must “honor and live up to the demands” of student protesters.
> 
> They pledge to participate “actively and self-critically” in unspecified “mandatory trainings” each year, which seem to be race-related: “Holding each other accountable when we act in racist ways against our colleagues or our students, according to shared language and understanding developed in the trainings.”


http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2017/06/update-biology-professor-refused-leave-day-white-absence-faces-punishment-evergreen-state/


----------



## Reaper

Tucker is simply fucking amazing.


----------



## DOPA




----------



## Miss Sally

Iconoclast said:


> Tucker is simply fucking amazing.


He is correct. Obama gets away with so much hypocrisy that he's the poster child for these people, "Do as I say, not as I do." Imagine if Bush was the one illegally spying on Americans. The story would never end!


----------



## Reaper

This is how fake news works 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870674370984804352


----------



## DesolationRow

Iconoclast said:


> Tucker is simply fucking amazing.


Everything about this segment is perfect. 

For so many on the left of today, it truly is a sort of religion, and that is why Kathy Griffin reflexively goes on her tirade on how "old white men" are attacking her. It's why people are going after Sam Houston's statue as per the story @L-DOPA shared. 

In ten years, all of the monuments and statues of "old white men" not named Vladimir Lenin or Harvey Milk or something will be under attack. "Old white men" are the demonic entities of the left's religious and social order. Griffin bringing them up as her tormenters naturally invites sympathy from her fellow lefties.



Iconoclast said:


> This is how fake news works
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870674370984804352


:sodone 

That is incredible. :no:


----------



## deepelemblues

DesolationRow said:


> :sodone
> 
> That is incredible. :no:


They've been doing it in Gaza and the West Bank for 20 years now

100% made up propaganda swallowed without question by the Western media

In other news Bill Maher has made a career out of saying very vile and disgusting things about conservatives and Republicans week in and week out 

He says the n word one time on air and now his show is in jeopardy :hmmm


----------



## virus21




----------



## ChaoticMessiah

As someone who's all for equality for all and social justice, I find it appalling how people have always used propaganda to push their agendas.

The examples above, plus the entire Black Lives Matter movement, which was predicated on the idea of disrupting lives and a minority of them yelling about "killing whites" and "lets kill all cops".....Completely missing the point and using shit as an excuse to rear their ugly, bigoted heads in the name of some bullshit cause. Al Sharpton is hailed as a major talking head in the black community but he's as guilty as Jesse Jackson of stirring up racial tensions and bandwagoneering for his own purposes.

Likewise, how every criminal hacker seems to be diagnosed with Asperger's to get away with their shit. Sorry but I have Asperger's and I wouldn't even think of doing anything illegal. Is it a way to show that people on the autistic spectrum are criminal masterminds? Dangerous?

Similarly, pretty sure Hillary Clinton's team came up with the "fake news" term due to accusations in the media about her emails before the election but it's crazy how it's now considered a Trump term when he used it to mock her. I didn't like Trump, I didn't like Clinton, I'm just tired of the allegations that Russia helped get Trump into the White House, completely dismissing the millions of Americans who voted for him and still support him and basically doing everything possible to undermine him and his Presidency, simply because he won rather than Clinton.

Is he an idiot? Yes but instead of letting that shit show itself naturally, it's as though the media try to find a gaffe or whatever to belittle the guy and it just bores me and gets tiring. It makes the media and those on social media who jumped on the "covfefe" bandwagon earlier in the week show themselves to be fucking idiotic and self-entitled hipster cunts rather than mature, intelligent adults.

I'm also tired of people saying "feminism is the devil" or words to that effect and dismissing genuine feminists who want women to be seen and treated as equals (myself included, and I'm a straight male, for context). My best friend was raped by her aunt's now ex-husband on Christmas Eve when she was 12 years old and still suffers because of it all these years later. Should shit like that go under the radar, just because morons with single-digit IQs want to be all "anti-feminism"? Fuck right off. Even worse that one of those people (Simply Flawless) is a woman herself, who has been treated like shit by her dad and her half brother her entire life and told she can't have a life of her own, she has to live entirely under their thumbs.

Why is she against the kind of feminism that would, y'know, try to stop that shit and allow her to have friends and a love life? The answer is that it's because she's an idiot who seems to shun the few who actually care about her and stick around those who treat her like shit, purely because "they're the only family I have now".

Fuck it, I ditched my family this year finally after years of being treated like shit by them, years of emotional and mental abuse. Who do I have in my life now? Just my best friend, since again, Simply Flawless would rather ignore those who genuinely care about her to do what her own oppressors tell her to do.

Just like others do when the media tells them. The media seems to be on a campaign to make Jeremy Corbyn look incompetent and the reason? Because he genuinely cares. He doesn't want the NHS to be privatised. He wants to tax those who have the most money so that those with the least can have a decent life, rather than struggling in poverty. I saw bits of the debate he had yesterday and was shocked to see that some idiots in the audience wanted him to say he'd fire nuclear missiles at North Korea as a pre-emptive measure and jeered him for saying he'd rather not see innocent people killed on both sides if it could be helped. Sensible yet despised because the majority of people are idiots.

I don't even like Labour after my experiences under their government but I like the Tories even less. I'm voting Green but hoping Theresa May somehow doesn't remain as PM because I can see all hell breaking loose if she does, even though she looks like the villain in a Muppets film.

Also hate the casual racism in Jinder Mhaal as WWE champ but that's another discussion.


----------



## deepelemblues

> The media seems to be on a campaign to make Jeremy Corbyn look incompetent and the reason? Because he genuinely cares.


He genuinely cares about putting the boots to the people he has hated his entire adult life, aka "the rich."



> He wants to tax those who have the most money so that those with the least can have a decent life, rather than struggling in poverty.


Which is why the more a country taxes those who have the most money, the less prosperous the poor in that country are.

Which is why a country like the United States which taxes those who have the most money less, has those "in poverty" living with far more material wealth than a country like France or Britain or Germany. Never did the Iron Lady's last speech before Parliament ring more true than it does regarding Jeremy Corbyn:


----------



## TripleG

virus21 said:


>


I grew up hating Bill Maher, and these people constantly put me in a position where I have to defend him. 

F'ing nuts.


----------



## 777

The5star_Kid said:


> Can you explain, with correct scholarly evidence the part I have emboldened?
> 
> As for the rest of your post, if there is so much in the texts which calls for innocent people to be killed, can you show me where? I made it very easy for you, you just have to point to a single verse, yet you claim there are texts (plural) so this should be even easier.
> 
> As always, I will wait for an actual reply.


Wtf dude, is it so hard to open a fucking book.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Vic Capri

I'm not a Bill Maher fan, but he's been pissing people off for 24 years and this is what sends people over the edge? He's said far worse things! :lol

*#SelectiveOutrage*

To give him credit, he's bashed Hillary and is against the Gay Mafia, Islam as well as social justice warriors.

- Vic


----------



## Reaper

Vic Capri said:


> I'm not a Bill Maher fan, but he's been pissing people off for 24 years and this is what send people over the edge? He's said far worse things! :lol
> 
> *To give him credit, he's bashed Hillary and is against the Gay Mafia, Islam as well as social justice warriors.
> *
> - Vic


And this is the real reason why the left actually hates him. BTW, his so called racist joke was really fucking funny. I laughed out loud.

I listen to and laugh at racist jokes all the fucking time. Obviously even the ones directed at my own race.










For real tho :mj2


----------



## Jay Valero

deepelemblues said:


> They've been doing it in Gaza and the West Bank for 20 years now
> 
> 100% made up propaganda swallowed without question by the Western media
> 
> *In other news Bill Maher has made a career out of saying very vile and disgusting things about conservatives and Republicans week in and week out
> 
> He says the n word one time on air and now his show is in jeopardy *:hmmm


Whatever it takes, man.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Maher made an off the cuff joke. He was reacting in the moment. There was no thought process other then he heard come work in the fields and his mind went to slavery and he spat out a line. There was no intent to offend. He went for a joke. 

Patrice Oneal makes a great point in the clip.






A funny joke and unfunny joke both come from the same place. It's an attempt at humor and you don't know if it's one or the other until you tell it and hear the reaction. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't, but the only difference is the reaction to it.

Look at this bit with Patrice and Louis CK from Opie & Anthony (offensive language warning I guess).






Now that could have gone completely the other way. Everyone could have gotten really offended, but the only way to know was to say it and get the reaction. The funny comes from saying something so inappropriate, but we know he doesn't mean it. If David Duke said it we'd know he meant it, but we know Louis doesn't. That's what makes it a joke instead of an offensive statement.

I think a lot of people that didn't hear Louis before he got famous would be shocked with some of the things he used to say before his successes, like the Slave Girl bit with Patrice. (offensive language warning here too I guess)


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871450347570552832Communism!!!!!!


----------



## Jay Valero

virus21 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871450347570552832Communism!!!!!!


Fuck. That just makes my head hurt.


----------



## Jay Valero

Could London police overreact to terrorism? Somebody actually asked this.


----------



## Vic Capri

Al Gore on Fox News. Hilarity ensues.

- Vic


----------



## DOPA

http://www.informationliberation.com/?id=56837



> German thought police punished an elderly woman with a 1,350 euros fine for sharing and "liking" a comedic anti-migrant meme on Facebook.
> 
> From Breitbart:
> A 62-year-old German woman has been fined 1,350 euros by the government after she shared and liked an anti-migrant joke picture on her Facebook page.
> 
> The 62-year-old Berlin resident Jutta B. from Lichtenberg was arrested and had her home raided by police after she shared a picture on Facebook entitled, "Do you have anything against refugees?" For sharing the picture, which included disparaging comments about migrants, the woman was sentenced to a 1,350 euro fine, German newspaper Berliner Morgenpost reports.
> 
> Since her arrest and subsequent fine, Facebook has banned Jutta's account. In court, she claimed she had liked and shared the picture in question without fully reading the content. "I like to pass on funny things", she told the court.
> 
> The prosecution referred to her actions as "an utterance capable of inciting hatred and denigration of the human dignity of others".
> 
> The picture, which asked "Do you have anything against refugees?" had a number of answers including "Yes, machine guns and hand grenades", was viewed and shared by a further 500 people, including one who reported the 62-year-old to the police.
> 
> In reaction, other Facebook users sent the pensioner abusive messages. The left-wing extremist group Anti-Fascist Action, or Antifa, sent the woman death threats. Antifa has a large presence in Berlin in what are called "autonomous communities" where they illegally squat in buildings and often riot and fight with police.
> If you ever wondered why Germans are not more critical of this migrant invasion, look no further.


Germany is truly lost.


----------



## Genking48

Up with the walls, Germany to the south, Sweden to the east, nowhere is safe.


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871529329905348608
Canada is well and truly cucked. 

Also, BBC's "random" person is really a "crisis actor". 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868797101370724352


----------



## Stinger Fan

Iconoclast said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871529329905348608
> Canada is well and truly cucked.
> 
> Also, BBC's "random" person is really a "crisis actor".
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868797101370724352


Wow, I didn't even hear about that bill. That bill isn't talked about at all in Canada. That's insane to me, who he hell gets to determine what is "Anti-LGBT"? If kids are mad at their parents, can they claim they made negative remarks and therefore get taken into foster care? Like...Wow


----------



## TripleG

L-DOPA said:


> http://www.informationliberation.com/?id=56837
> Germany is truly lost.





Iconoclast said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871529329905348608
> Canada is well and truly cucked.


And here I thought South Park's "Death Camp of Tolerance" was just a funny joke. Now it just feels like something that could actually happen. 

German people are getting fined for jokes on Facebook? Are you kidding me? What kind of goddamn nanny state bullshit is that? 

And Kids can be ripped away from their parents by the state if the parents are Anti-Gay? Well then, I have a question for Canadian legislators. What exactly constitutes anti-LGBTQ beliefs? 

So lets say I am a religious Roman Catholic, I have no problem with what gays do in the privacy of their homes, and I can live with them seeking marriage through other avenues (religious or otherwise), but I don't support gay marriage being instituted in my church. Is that enough to take my children away from me? 

And here's my question. Will that law apply to Muslim parents with Muslim children? I don't know if you've heard, but Muslims beliefs aren't traditionally accepting of homosexual lifestyles. 

Or how about if I just fundamentally disagree with this bill and think its authoritarian and stupid. Is that enough to constitute "Anti-LGBTQ" rhetoric that might damage my kids enough to where you can take them away from me? 

I'm just asking where the damn line is because this sounds very dangerous and like something that could be easily abused. I sound paranoid, I know, but when you look at what's going on with College Campuses and what they determine to be Anti-(Insert Label Here) language, I feel like all it would take is one wrong word or joke to lead to parents being dragged into a shit storm and ultimately lose their kids.


----------



## Stinger Fan

TripleG said:


> And here I thought South Park's "Death Camp of Tolerance" was just a funny joke. Now it just feels like something that could actually happen.
> 
> German people are getting fined for jokes on Facebook? Are you kidding me? What kind of goddamn nanny state bullshit is that?
> 
> And Kids can be ripped away from their parents by the state if the parents are Anti-Gay? Well then, I have a question for Canadian legislators. What exactly constitutes anti-LGBTQ beliefs?
> 
> So lets say I am a religious Roman Catholic, I have no problem with what gays do in the privacy of their homes, and I can live with them seeking marriage through other avenues (religious or otherwise), but I don't support gay marriage being instituted in my church. Is that enough to take my children away from me?
> 
> And here's my question. Will that law apply to Muslim parents with Muslim children? I don't know if you've heard, but Muslims beliefs aren't traditionally accepting of homosexual lifestyles.
> 
> Or how about if I just fundamentally disagree with this bill and think its authoritarian and stupid. Is that enough to constitute "Anti-LGBTQ" rhetoric that might damage my kids enough to where you can take them away from me?
> 
> I'm just asking where the damn line is because this sounds very dangerous and like something that could be easily abused. I sound paranoid, I know, but when you look at what's going on with College Campuses and what they determine to be Anti-(Insert Label Here) language, I feel like all it would take is one wrong word or joke to lead to parents being dragged into a shit storm and ultimately lose their kids.


The bill states that you're not even allowed to speak negatively about gender identity. 

*The bill adds “gender identity” and “gender expression” to what is considered “in the best interests of the child,” noted John Sikkema, a lawyer with the Association for Reformed Political Action (ARPA) Canada.*

*So “you can imagine a situation where, say, a child’s teacher suspects that a child is gender questioning or something and they’re not being supported in that,” said Sikkema.

In such a case, a teacher would “actually have a duty to report certain things to a Children’s Aid Society who would look into it further.”

Added Sikkema: “We may be seeing a shift towards essentially enforcing gender ideology in families.”*

https://www.lifesitenews.com/news/t...-makes-it-easier-to-seize-children-from-chris


----------



## TripleG

Stinger Fan said:


> The bill states that you're not even allowed to speak negatively about gender identity.
> 
> *The bill adds “gender identity” and “gender expression” to what is considered “in the best interests of the child,” noted John Sikkema, a lawyer with the Association for Reformed Political Action (ARPA) Canada.*
> 
> *So “you can imagine a situation where, say, a child’s teacher suspects that a child is gender questioning or something and they’re not being supported in that,” said Sikkema.
> 
> In such a case, a teacher would “actually have a duty to report certain things to a Children’s Aid Society who would look into it further.”
> 
> Added Sikkema: “We may be seeing a shift towards essentially enforcing gender ideology in families.”*
> 
> https://www.lifesitenews.com/news/t...-makes-it-easier-to-seize-children-from-chris


Well congratulations Canada. You are creating a society where people will be afraid to fucking talk at all. That's healthy.


----------



## Stinger Fan

The bill was passed on the 1st of June. 63-23 in favor. Wow, just wow. How can anyone actively think this was a good idea?


----------



## Reaper

Canadians brought the curse of big government upon themselves when they voted liberals. With a 3:1 majority, you guys are completely and utterly fucked. They can pass anything they want. 

Good thing they're shit at enforcing so I don't see this having any police state ramifications. But what they just did was reduce the power of the parents in their own home. 

Making violence against children illegal is one thing, but to make sure that ONLY the government is allowed to impart indoctrination to them is even worse than an Orwellian nightmare.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Iconoclast said:


> Canadians brought the curse of big government upon themselves when they voted liberals. With a 3:1 majority, you guys are completely and utterly fucked.


It only effects Ontario because of Kathleen Wynne(who is a Lesbian mind you). A year from now is the next provincial elections and I think this will be the first time I actually vote. If it takes liberals being authoritarian like this(and raising minimum wage to $15) to get me to vote, then so be it. Ontario has been liberal since 2003, it's time for a change.


----------



## Jay Valero

Canadia is a lost cause. And a theme park.


----------



## Reaper

Stinger Fan said:


> It only effects Ontario because of Kathleen Wynne(who is a Lesbian mind you). A year from now is the next provincial elections and I think this will be the first time I actually vote. If it takes liberals being authoritarian like this(and raising minimum wage to $15) to get me to vote, then so be it. Ontario has been liberal since 2003, it's time for a change.


It's not just that they've got a majority. They've had a massive majority. It's not going to change any time soon. Not till they drive the economy into the ground like some democrats have done in the States ... and even in the states where the democrats have destroyed their economies, the pieces of shits simply move to other richer states and start voting democrat again ... rinse and repeat. I see the same shit with Liberals in Canada. In fact the liberals in Canada are far worse because they're only a step or so removed from full on communists. They don't realize that central planning is a disaster and they try to fight the failure of central planning with even more central planning. It's madness.



Jay Valero said:


> Canadia is a lost cause. And a theme park.


Dude, I lived in Canada for 12 years. It's the most boring life draining hell hole I've ever lived in. Even North Korea now has more theme parks than Canada does :lmao 

Now Florida IS an actual theme park. I've been here for 4 years and have only seen 1/100th of everything that's accessible.


----------



## Jay Valero

Iconoclast said:


> Dude, I lived in Canada for 12 years. It's the most boring life draining hell hole I've ever lived in. Even North Korea now has more theme parks than Canada does :lmao
> 
> Now Florida IS an actual theme park. I've been here for 4 years and have only seen 1/100th of everything that's accessible.


When you put your beer outside instead of in the fridge and you have swingsets at bus stops, you're a theme park. Florida, where I lived for longer than 4 years, is a shithole now. And still hot as fuck. I can't believe my folks let me run around in the middle of the day wearing my full football uniform as a kid. In summer! I think they were trying to get rid of me. :hmmm


----------



## Reaper

Jay Valero said:


> When you put your beer outside instead of in the fridge and you have swingsets at bus stops, you're a theme park. Florida, where I lived for longer than 4 years, is a shithole now. And still hot as fuck. I can't believe my folks let me run around in the middle of the day wearing my full football uniform as a kid. In summer! I think they were trying to get rid of me. :hmmm


:lmao 

The reverse was true for my parents. 

"Car? What car? It's only -20 degrees, you walk to school!"

Fucking asian parents.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Iconoclast said:


> It's not just that they've got a majority. They've had a massive majority. It's not going to change any time soon. Not till they drive the economy into the ground like some democrats have done in the States ... and even in the states where the democrats have destroyed their economies, the pieces of shits simply move to other richer states and start voting democrat again ... rinse and repeat. I see the same shit with Liberals in Canada. In fact the liberals in Canada are far worse because they're only a step or so removed from full on communists. They don't realize that central planning is a disaster and they try to fight the failure of central planning with even more central planning. It's madness.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I lived in Canada for 12 years. It's the most boring life draining hell hole I've ever lived in. Even North Korea now has more theme parks than Canada does :lmao
> 
> Now Florida IS an actual theme park. I've been here for 4 years and have only seen 1/100th of everything that's accessible.


Well, the only thing I can say is that Kathleen Wynne's approval rating as recently as March was at 12%, which is a record low . So maybe Ontarians are going to get their shit together. She's trying to get $15 an hour minimum wage as basically a way to buy votes. We shall see what happens


----------



## Jay Valero

Iconoclast said:


> :lmao
> 
> The reverse was true for my parents.
> 
> "Car? What car? It's only -20 degrees, you walk to school!"
> 
> Fucking asian parents.


They just forgot to plug it in over night.


----------



## virus21

TripleG said:


> Well congratulations Canada. You are creating a society where people will be afraid to fucking talk at all. That's healthy.


----------



## Kink_Brawn

Well, I can always depend on this thread to depress the shit out of me....

Has anyone been paying attention the apparent "white people mutiny" at Evergreen University in Portland?? Suspiciously a Liberal Arts school. It's almost like if you put bleeding heart liberal types in charge of something, shit gets retarded.

Also, the hardest laugh I have had at obscene political correctness today was CNN staging an "anti-extremist" rally put on by moderate Muslims. Funny for two reasons, one, that moderate muslims aren't really giving a shit about Brits being blown up and run over and two, CNN just makes stuff up, basically what is known as "propaganda".....the same station that got all huffy when Trump called them "fake news".


----------



## Simply Flawless

Taking kids away because the parents might be anti gay is probably the dumbest decision ever. If the kids are being abused yes but this?


----------



## virus21




----------



## deepelemblues

Stinger Fan said:


> The bill was passed on the 1st of June. 63-23 in favor. Wow, just wow. How can anyone actively think this was a good idea?


plenty of people thought fascism was a good idea

there will always be plenty who do


----------



## virus21




----------



## Reaper

deepelemblues said:


> plenty of people thought fascism was a good idea
> 
> there will always be plenty who do


Canadians are about a 5 or 6 generations removed from the last people who believed that society can exist and grow without a fascist government. 

There are several Canadians on here and you can tell from how they even talk that they can't even conceive of even a minarchist society just like the religious can't conceive of existence without God.


----------



## Vic Capri

Sunday Night with Megyn Kelly drew only 6.1 million viewers. :lol

- Vic


----------



## Reaper

Vic Capri said:


> Sunday Night with Megyn Kelly drew only 6.1 million viewers. :lol
> 
> - Vic


6.1 million is actually huge for a political show. If it drops to half next week it's still going to rival Tucker. 

Tucker averages about 3-4 million and that's holding Rielly's ratings.


----------



## DOPA

http://ageofshitlords.com/anti-fa-protesters-facing-80-years-jail



> Its all fun and games until you spend the rest of your natural life behind bars – all because you couldn’t accept the results of a democratic election. Which is in itself bad enough, but to plan and carry out violent protests where you hurt innocent people and destroy public and private property? These “protesters” deserve everything that is coming to them. At least 200 protesters who gathered in Washington, D.C. to oppose Trump are facing felony charges that carry sentences between 70 and 80 years.
> 
> The protesters, who were arrested by Metropolitan Police Department, were initially only charged with felony rioting, a crime that carries a maximum of 10 years and a fine of $25,000. However, On the 27th of April, the Superior Court of the District of Columbia added additional charges including urging to riot, conspiracy to riot and destruction of property. This brings their possible prison sentences up to 80 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Al Jazeera, the protesters, made up of “anti-fascists” and black bloc anarchists, left behind broken glass from the windows of cafes, restaurants and banks. They defaced buildings and stores with paint, inscribing “Make racists afraid again,” and “F*ck Trump”. There were several confrontations between the protesters and law enforcement, causing the officers to fire rubber bullets and tear gas into the crowd, finally managing to arrest more than 200 of them.


HOLY SHIT :lmao! 70-80 years?! That's incredibly harsh, way too high of a sentence.

I have to admit it's fucking funny though :HA :lmao.


----------



## Vic Capri

> 6.1 million is actually huge for a political show. If it drops to half next week it's still going to rival Tucker.
> 
> Tucker averages about 3-4 million and that's holding Rielly's ratings.


She lost to 60 Minutes re-runs. Should've had much higher numbers for her hyped debut. 

- Vic


----------



## virus21

L-DOPA said:


> http://ageofshitlords.com/anti-fa-protesters-facing-80-years-jail
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY SHIT :lmao! 70-80 years?! That's incredibly harsh, way too high of a sentence.
> 
> I have to admit it's fucking funny though :HA :lmao.


I think they deserve it. Sick of these Antifa clowns.


----------



## Jay Valero

virus21 said:


> I think they deserve it. Sick of these Antifa clowns.


Same. It's time these scum learned there are repercussions.


----------



## virus21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870663288681488384


----------



## Reaper

I was going through my facebook on a bit of a nostalgia trip and came across something I made 10 years ago ... Given what's happening with Antifa right now, I feel almost prophetic in this proclamation.


----------



## Stinger Fan

L-DOPA said:


> http://ageofshitlords.com/anti-fa-protesters-facing-80-years-jail
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY SHIT :lmao! 70-80 years?! That's incredibly harsh, way too high of a sentence.
> 
> I have to admit it's fucking funny though :HA :lmao.


The funny thing is how he's only saying it was a protest, not acting like a maniac and attacking people, no responsibility taken it seems. Is 70 years too steep? I think so, they should goto jail for inciting violence and attacking people but my goodness that's a long prison term lol Though, I can see this as some sort of rallying cry of sorts to "prove" Trump is a fascist but they need to be punished.


----------



## Miss Sally

Stinger Fan said:


> The funny thing is how he's only saying it was a protest, not acting like a maniac and attacking people, no responsibility taken it seems. Is 70 years too steep? I think so, they should goto jail for inciting violence and attacking people but my goodness that's a long prison term lol Though, I can see this as some sort of rallying cry of sorts to "prove" Trump is a fascist but they need to be punished.


Doubt they'll get that long but good on the judge for adding in extra things because antifa are trying to skirt by on lesser charges despite doing a lot of bad. Hopefully they get 10 years or so. 

Though anyone wondering how they will do when facing actual supremacists with bikers and the Aryan Brotherhood? Or even the supremacist Black and Hispanic groups that are in prison?

I foresee many ass beatings and lots of cock in their future!


----------



## DesolationRow

@AryaDark @CamillePunk @The Dazzler @L-DOPA @Iconoclast @Miss Sally @Neuron @Stinger Fan @virus21

How hated are white people and especially white men going to be a decade from now? Beginning to wonder.

From Mizzou to Santa Cruz to Berkeley to Evergreen, the more whites prostrate themselves, the more hatred they seem to find themselves subjected to. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871421060415094784
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/educatio...o-replace-male-pale-and-stale-portraits-with/



> Oxford University to replace 'male, pale and stale' image with gay, female and black icons
> 
> 
> By Javier Espinoza, Education Editor
> 3 July 2016 • 1:23pm
> 
> Oxford University is replacing portraits of famous men with gay, female and black icons to counter its 'male, pale and stale' image, it has emerged.
> 
> Earlier this year David Cameron, the Prime Minister, led calls for the university to take more ethnic minority students as figures revealed Oxford had only taken 27 black undergraduate students in 2014.
> 
> It followed calls from the Rhodes Must Fall movement to ‘decolonise’ the university’s curriculum.
> 
> Lucy Banda Sichone and Norman Manley, two Rhodes scholars and activists, have also been placed on the walls of Rhodes House, it was reported.
> 
> A photo of Naomi Wolf, the feminist and Rhodes scholar, is expected to go on display in Rhodes House, the newspaper added.
> 
> Speaking to the Sunday Times, Ms Wolf said: "In my college, New College, there are portraits of men everywhere.
> 
> "While pictures are not the same as gender or race equality, I do not think this is trivial. If all you see are white men, white men, white men, it is very hard to believe that people in your society think you have a place in history. Changing iconography helps to change how you see history.”
> 
> Portraits female journalists Amelia Gentleman and Hari Kunzru have also been put up at Wadham College.
> 
> Lord Macdonald, Wadham's warden, told the publication: "I want to address the predominance of portraits of white men. These are grand figures and they deserve their place in our history. But Wadham is proud of its diversity and it's time to reflect this in the portraits that adorn our walls."
> 
> The paintings and photographs are part of Oxford University’s Diversifying Portraiture project, which was launched in 2014.
> 
> Its objective was to collect 250 existing portraits of those who had "challenged the stereotypes and preconceptions of their times" and putting them online.
> 
> Stephen Goss, Oxford's provice-chancellor for personnel and equality, told the Sunday Times the portraits would be "displayed prominently at sites right across the university, reflecting the remarkable contributions made by so many individuals to modern Oxford's culture of inclusion, equality and tolerance".


----------



## Reaper

Not to sound racist, but I'd be incredibly uncomfortable being surrounded by so many people from my own race all the time. I get wander lust and I absolutely NEED to interact with people from different cultures.

True diversity is to experience the world as others experience it and learning from them as much as teaching them about yourself.


----------



## El Dandy

DesolationRow said:


> From Mizzou to Santa Cruz to Berkeley to Evergreen, the more whites prostrate themselves, the more hatred they seem to find themselves subjected to.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871421060415094784


Separate but equal has returned. It truly is the regressive left.


----------



## CamillePunk

Iconoclast said:


> Not to sound racist, but I'd be incredibly uncomfortable being surrounded by so many people from my own race all the time. I get wander lust and I absolutely NEED to interact with people from different cultures.
> 
> True diversity is to experience the world as others experience it and learning from them as much as teaching them about yourself.


I don't really care about race and cultural background so much (my daily interactions are very diverse in that regard, incidentally), what is important to me is a diversity of ideas and modes of thought. I don't tend to find this type of diversity correlating positively very much at all with racial and cultural diversity, quite the opposite in fact.


----------



## Reaper

CamillePunk said:


> I don't really care about race and cultural background so much (my daily interactions are very diverse in that regard, incidentally), what is important to me is a diversity of ideas and modes of thought. I don't tend to find this type of diversity correlating positively very much at all with racial and cultural diversity, quite the opposite in fact.


My priority is a little different. Race/ethnicity is important to me and so is diversity of thought and opinion. On deep consideration I don't think people's opinions are related to their race, but on the surface there are stereotypical views that people of certain races are more inclined to hold - probably as a consequence of isolating themselves or being isolated by their geography. 

My fascination peaks more when I meet someone of a race that doesn't hold stereotypical opinions of their race and I just have this compelling need to find out what in their experience led them developing that difference. For example, I talk to this girl in Pakistan (originally from Saudi Arabia) who's in med school off and on and she's incredibly religious, but also incredibly tolerant of everything I have to say about Islam - and there's nothing in her background that I can discover that has led her to be that different ... We talk almost every month and it's just fascinating to share ideas with her because she's incredibly open and yet there's no obvious reason why she would be.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871413709624815616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871437229138337795

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871443395323015168
They also cut the part with Doc getting shot.


----------



## deepelemblues

the movie doesnt even refer to them as islamic terrorists, marty only calls them terrorists when he's writing the letter, they're "libyan nationalists" and they arent wearing jibbas and turbans or anything

but oooooooh no can't have marty call them terrorists in a letter, that's gotta go

:sodone


----------



## Kink_Brawn

DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871421060415094784
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/educatio...o-replace-male-pale-and-stale-portraits-with/


I am not white myself but I always see hostility from blacks towards whites as some sort of jealousy a projection from an inferiority complex or something.


----------



## DesolationRow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871910045012897793
A civilization that grovels and fetishizes virtue-signaling on behalf of its early slave class at the expense of its great men of politics and war is a civilization in permanent recession.

That feel when you live in a Jacobin society without the freshly baked French croissants.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Miss Sally said:


> Doubt they'll get that long but good on the judge for adding in extra things because antifa are trying to skirt by on lesser charges despite doing a lot of bad. Hopefully they get 10 years or so.
> 
> Though anyone wondering how they will do when facing actual supremacists with bikers and the Aryan Brotherhood? Or even the supremacist Black and Hispanic groups that are in prison?
> 
> I foresee many ass beatings and lots of cock in their future!


What will happen is what had happened the time that "antifa" went up against Trump supporters who fought back...they got their asses kicked and they ran off :lol


----------



## virus21

DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871910045012897793
> A civilization that grovels and fetishizes virtue-signaling on behalf of its early slave class at the expense of its great men of politics and war is a civilization in permanent recession.
> 
> That feel when you live in a Jacobin society without the freshly baked French croissants.


Yeah, no one is going to call them that.




> A member of UKIP’s youth wing has been labelled “far right” by his school and reported to the Government’s PREVENT de-radicalisation programme, which is designed to stop “young people from being drawn into terrorism”.
> Michael Higginson, a 15-year-old year 10 student at Vision Studio School in Mansfield, also claims teachers openly back the Labour Party and said the website for his local UKIP branch is blocked on the school’s Internet service.
> 
> He told Breitbart London the school’s “safeguarding officer” told him he could have committed “a hate crime” and that they “needed to find out if [he was] an extremist” before he was subsequently interviewed by two police officers.
> 
> The student (pictured with former UKIP leadership candidate John Rees-Evans) said he is “vocal” in his support for UKIP in citizenship lessons and has tweeted approvingly about right-wing French presidential candidate Marine Le Pen.
> 
> But he claims there were two reasons for his referral to PREVENT.
> 
> He had told a mildly politically incorrect joke about transgendered celebrity Caitlyn Jenner, which he admitted was “crude”. He had also brought UKIP leaflets into school, which he intended to hand out after lessons when campaigning for the local elections.
> 
> The literature, which remained in sealed bags, was confiscated and he was told he could only retrieve it with a parent or guardian.
> 
> The school also allegedly tracked Mr. Higginson’s Internet search history and claimed he had viewed the Britain First website – something he strongly denies.
> 
> After the allegations surfaced, he said teachers told him he was not “allowed to discuss [his] opinions with other students in [his] free time”.
> 
> “To tell me that I can’t express any political opinions because it is a public building is a complete contradiction because they [some teachers] back [Labour leader Jeremy] Corbyn,” he told Breitbart London.
> 
> 
> The Vision Studio School on Chesterfield Road in Mansfield (Credit: Google Street View)
> 
> Initially, the “safeguarding officer” promised Mr. Higginson he would not be referred to PREVENT. But to his surprise, he was then interviewed by two officers with no prior warning.
> 
> He said the officers were “friendly”, had no “concerns” about his beliefs, and did not appear to consider him a threat. However, they did question his views on immigration and the school has said he could face a “follow-up” meeting.
> 
> The Vision Studio School was judged to be “inadequate” in all areas in an OFSTED report this year, taking aim at the institution’s “safeguarding” mechanisms.
> 
> “The school’s system for monitoring cases of concern lacks clarity”, the document said, insisting the “system is not well implemented” and lacks “oversight”.
> 
> In particular, staff appeared ill-informed about radical Islamic practices, as they “were not clear about their statutory duties for example regarding female genital mutilation, how to spot the signs of abuse or how to report concerns to the local authority”.
> 
> Responding to the news the schoolboy had been referred to police for supporting UKIP, the party’s education spokesman and member of the London Assembly David Kurten told Breitbart London:
> 
> Once again a normal British teenager has been referred to the Prevent program for being a UKIP supporter by a school which seems to have a majority of Labour-supporting staff and a left-wing bias.
> 
> UKIP is the third largest party in the country and it is an affront to freedom of thought and speech that a teenager should be referred to the police for legitimate political opinions. It is also particularly odious that the UKIP website was allegedly blocked at the school, and he was told that he should not discuss his political views with classmates. It is often difficult to get young people to engage with the political process, so he should have been encouraged rather than silenced.
> 
> Prevent is there to stop people being drawn into terrorism particularly Islamist terrorism. It is hugely ironic that teachers would try to prevent a pupil from supporting UKIP which is the one political party with the courage to address and deal with the growing scourge of Islamism. The boy should be congratulated not condemned.
> 
> Teachers have a duty to be politically neutral, so it would seem that it is actually the school which needs to be investigated and not the pupil, after allegations of bias towards the Labour party. The Education Act 1996 section 407 requires that schools provide ‘a balanced presentation of opposing [political] views.’
> 
> Section 406 also forbids ‘the promotion of partisan political views in the teaching of any subject in the school.’
> It is time for an end to persecution of normal teenagers simply for not conforming to the politically correct opinions of their left-wing teachers. Prevent should be reserved for people who are in real danger of becoming terrorists and committing violent acts of terror.
> 
> The school is not alone in reporting UKIP-supporting pupils to authorities. One school in Hampshire called the police in February 2016 after a pupil viewed the UKIP website on a class computer, and a boy in Yorkshire was referred for opposing the burqa.
> 
> Following the killing of Jo Cox MP, police promised to refocus PREVENT on the so-called “far right”, and a large and growing proportion of those targeted come from this group.
> 
> Despite the vast majority of violent extremist being Islamists, in Yorkshire, “far-right” referrals have accounted for nearly 50 per cent of the caseload and 30 per cent of the caseload in the East Midlands.
> 
> This shift in focus comes after a massive anti-PREVENT campaign by Islamists, Muslim groups, unions, and senior Labour politicians, who argue it unfairly targets Muslims and is even “racist”.
> 
> This weekend, Britain’s most prominent Muslim lawyer slammed such groups for hindering the fight against terror and “undermining” and spreading misinformation about PREVENT.


http://www.breitbart.com/london/2017/06/06/exclusive-school-reports-ukip-activist-prevent-anti-terror-programme/
Yes, we won't go after people we know are planning terrorist attacks, but we have to stop those darn UKIP supporters. USSK.



> Young Female Trump Supporter Brutally Assaulted By "Leftists" Allegedly Enabled by UC Berkeley, Financed By George Soros, and Facilitated by the Inaction of the Campus Police, Who Are Alleged to have Acted and Continue to Act Illegally By Inciting Violence
> 
> 
> 
> (San Francisco, California, June 6, 2017). Today, Larry Klayman, the founder of Judicial Watch and Freedom Watch (see www.freedomwatchusa.org), and a former prosecutor of the U.S. Department of Justice, announced the filing of a civil lawsuit in the federal court in San Francisco (17-cv-03235) alleging the brutal assault and other causes of action that resulted in extreme damage to a young gay woman, Kiara Robles, who was simply attending a speaking event to hear an investigative reporter of Breitbart News, Milo Yiannopoulos. The alleged assault was widely broadcast in California, nationally and internationally. See http://abc7news.com/news/pepper-sprayed-woman-says-she-was-hit-with-flag-poles-at-protest/1735116/ and https://twitter.com/janeygak/status/826998516144697344
> 
> The complaint joins as defendants the Regents of the University of California, Berkeley, its President Janet Napolitano, the Berkeley Police Department, Nancy Pelosi, George Soros, and others and alleges a number of causes of action, including civil rights violations, First and Fourth Amendment violations, equal protection violation, negligence, gross negligence, premises liability, negligent infliction of emotional distress, intentional infliction of emotional distress, assault, battery, and violations of the Bane Act.
> 
> Joining Larry Klayman as local counsel is Michael Kolodzi, an attorney admitted in the U.S. District Court for the Northern District of California. Mr. Klayman will be filing an application pro hac vice.
> 
> The complaint can be found at www.freedomwatchusa.org. Klayman had this to say on the filing of the lawsuit:
> 
> "Kiara Robles is a brave woman who was assaulted and severely harmed for simply exercising her constitutional and other rights. This cannot be permitted in civilized society, and that is why she courageously brought suit. It's time that the vicious and destructive actions of the left and its enablers such as UC Berkeley are held to account. Thanks to Kiara, justice will be done and these alleged destructive acts, which have been seen across California and the nation, as mostly recently in Portland, Oregon, just last weekend, will cease."


http://www.freedomwatchusa.org/freedom-watch-files-lawsuit-over-violent-protest-at-uc-berke


----------



## Stinger Fan

DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871910045012897793
> A civilization that grovels and fetishizes virtue-signaling on behalf of its early slave class at the expense of its great men of politics and war is a civilization in permanent recession.
> 
> That feel when you live in a Jacobin society without the freshly baked French croissants.


Now there's reports that KKK is goign to have a rally in July in front of the statue . Fuck sakes . The same people who want "real" history to be told and don't want history to be ignored or white washed, are the same who want to erase history because its not "PC" . Sometimes history sucks but you shouldn't run away from it and try to hide it or act like its a black hole in history


----------



## Reaper

I don't mind things getting renamed as much as the names themselves. India changed the names of their cities after the British Raj was over (Bombay is now Mumbai and Madras is now Chennai) and personally I don't see the names as having erased history but rather actually strikes up an interesting conversation about history. Sometimes if things remain the same too long, the history behind them gets ignored because it's just there and always has been there .. like a meaningless rock or space that's just there amongst the millions of other things we ignore ... 

A lot of these statues being renamed are giving me more insight because the controversy is making me more aware of it otherwise they were just statues. Now they trigger conversation. So in a weird way them trying to destroy history may in fact be popularizing it even more. 

But "Emancipation". "Justice".?? WTF. That's the sort of shit very uncreative 5 year olds would come up with.


----------



## Jay Valero

And I was in a good mood when I woke up this morning.


----------



## TripleG

:hmmm


Kink_Brawn said:


> I am not white myself but I always see hostility from blacks towards whites as some sort of jealousy a projection from an inferiority complex or something.


I'm trying to imagine how Martin Luther King Jr would react to non-white students demanding segregation. 

I gotta believe he'd be scratching his head and going "Guys, I spoke out against and fought against this type of stuff. Come on"


----------



## virus21

TripleG said:


> :hmmm
> 
> I'm trying to imagine how Martin Luther King Jr would react to non-white students demanding segregation.
> 
> I gotta believe he'd be scratching his head and going "Guys, I spoke out against and fought against this type of stuff. Come on"


----------



## YankBastard

Oh it's true, it's damn true!
http://kron4.com/2017/06/03/photomcdonalds-billboard-joke-goes-viral/


----------



## Reaper

McDonald's with a good ad .... what is this planet I'm on?


----------



## Simply Flawless

TripleG said:


> :hmmm
> 
> I'm trying to imagine how Martin Luther King Jr would react to non-white students demanding segregation.
> 
> I gotta believe he'd be scratching his head and going "Guys, I spoke out against and fought against this type of stuff. Come on"


Pissed off that people died for the cause yet these idiots want to undo years of hard work. Al the blood sweat and tears were wasted on these morons


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872382603084673026


----------



## virus21

> The city has banned manspreading on its trains and buses.
> If only every city could take a cue from Madrid when it comes to manspreading. Per The Local, Madrid just announced that it has banned manspreading—when a man opens his legs to take up a bunch of unnecessary room in an enclosed space—across all of its public transit services. Specifically, the city's Municipal Transportation Company (EMT) will be implementing new signage in all of the trains and buses, which will hope to dissuade manspreaders from encroaching on the personal space of other riders.
> “The new information icon indicates the prohibition of taking a seating position that bothers other people,” a statement issued by the EMT reads. “It’s to remind transport users to maintain civic responsibility and respect the personal space of everyone on board." The sign features a stick man spreading his legs to cartoonishly large proportions on a public transportation seat, with a big red "X" and “respect the space of others” text accompanying it. It's currently unclear, though, if non-law-abiding manspreaders will receive a fine if they continue to spread at will.
> View image on TwitterView image on Twitter
> Follow
> Ayuntamiento Madrid ✔ @MADRID
> Esta es la señal de los autobuses de la @EMTmadrid para respetar el espacio de los demás y evitar el #manspreading. http://bit.ly/2sQf1Ya
> 2:45 AM - 7 Jun 2017
> 75 75 Retweets 101 101 likes
> Twitter Ads info and privacy
> For women in Madrid, this news has been the culmination of many months of petitioning and protesting against manspreaders. Mujeres en Lucha launched a viral petition campaign titled #MadridSinManspreading (#MadridWithoutManspreading), which was sent to Madrid's mayor, Manuela Carmena, as well as Madrid's regional president, Cristina Cifuentes. “Manspreading is the practice of certain men sitting with their legs wide open on public transport, taking up other people’s space. It is not something that occurs sporadically, if you pay attention you’ll see that it is a very common practice," the petition read.
> View image on Twitter
> View image on Twitter
> Follow
> FMJ @MujeresJovenesF
> #MadridSinManspreading Nosotras ya hemos firmado contra las actitudes relacionadas con el “privilegio masculino” https://www............/p/comunidad...ga-carteles-sobre-el-manspreading-en-el-metro …
> 4:00 AM - 5 Jun 2017
> 46 46 Retweets 31 31 likes
> Twitter Ads info and privacy
> New York was one of the first major cities to openly campaign against manspreading on public transportation, when in late 2014 the "Dude, please stop the spreading" campaign was birthed by the MTA. As a result of the campaign, NYPD officers actually arrested men who were caught manspreading on the subway; charges were later dismissed. MTA Rules of Conduct prohibit passengers taking up more than one seat when doing so "would interfere or tend to interfere with the operation of the Authority's transit system or the comfort of other passengers."
> Commutes on public transport are hard enough as it is, no matter where you live. Just, you know, keep your legs to yourself.


http://www.cntraveler.com/story/manspreading-banned-madrid-public-transportation-systems


----------



## virus21

Heretic, heretic


> Social justice warriors have turned the matter of prominent feminist YouTuber Laci Green’s romantic relationship with anti-social justice YouTuber Chris Ray Gun into a political issue.
> 
> 
> Laci Green
> Feeling personally slighted by Green’s decision to reach across ideological lines to engage with her former detractors and critics, they’ve taken to compiling a dossier on Green, releasing her private information, and engaging in a large-scale campaign of public harassment. The personal, as feminists say, is political.
> 
> Following news that Green, who is famous for her educational videos on sex positivity, was dating the anti-SJW YouTube personality, a dossier or “masterpost” compiled at least a year ago resurfaced on Tumblr this week. It has received over 7,000 shares and responses from outrage warriors with a huge slate of additions and updates. The dossier contains around a hundred complaints about Laci Green, based on statements and videos she made over the years—many of which are taken out of context or interpreted through the lens of outrage.
> 
> 
> 
> Complaints include links to even more complaints written by users across Tumblr, where Laci Green is judged and found guilty of everything from “fat shaming,” “transphobia,” and “cis-sexism,” to “identity policing.” Even her apologies over some of the things she was called out for are deemed “pathetic.” Green previously received death threats for using the word “******” in a 2009 video.
> 
> Green’s refusal to ostracize and distance herself from Tyler Oakley, a popular LGBT YouTuber deemed transphobic and sexist by social justice warriors, is among the many “problems” they have with her.
> 
> The dossier isn’t the only thing to dog Green, who revealed yesterday that she was doxed by someone she believed she could trust.
> 
> “Shoutout to whichever SJW asshole leaked my private info on Facebook and sent a torrent of people to harass me and my family for ‘colonizing,’” stated Green on Twitter.
> 
> The doxing and harassment Green has received is reminiscent of a social justice warrior-driven effort to unmask “Mombot,” a female Japanese GamerGate supporter and anti-SJW, in an attempt to silence her. Many of the individuals responsible for the doxing attempt have been vocal detractors of Laci Green in recent weeks.
> 
> Green refuses to be silent, and redoubled her efforts in speaking out against social justice orthodoxy today. She expressed that feminists’ tendency to declare any sort of dissent as “harm” came at the expense of trauma survivors.


https://heatst.com/culture-wars/social-justice-warriors-dox-publish-lengthy-dossier-on-feminist-youtuber-laci-green/?utm_content=buffer1033a&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer




> A fan of former Breitbart senior editor Milo Yiannopoulos is suing UC Berkeley for $23 million, claiming routine abuse against conservative students on campus.
> The fan of Milo, whose book Dangerous reached #1 on Amazon’s best sellers list within a day of being made available to pre-order this week, claims that her First Amendment rights were infringed after she was forced to evacuate Milo’s speech on-campus in February when a left-wing protest turned into a violent riot.
> 
> “The suit, filed in federal court in California on Monday alleges that the defendants ‘have subjected UC Berkeley students and invitees who do not subscribe to the radical, left wing philosophies sanctioned by Defendants to severe violence and bodily harm for merely expressing a differing viewpoint, in clear contravention of their rights under the First Amendment to the U.S. Constitution,'” reported SF Gate on Tuesday. “In addition to the UC Berkeley Regents, the suit’s many defendants include UC president Janet Napolitano, the UC Berkeley police department, the Berkeley police department, frequent conservative target George Soros and California representative Nancy Pelosi.”
> 
> In the lawsuit, the fan claims that “The University of California Berkeley (‘UC Berkeley’) … has acted to unconstitutionally curtail the First Amendment rights of its students and invitees thereof.”
> 
> “Several people, including Plaintiff Robles, were intentionally and violently attacked by both masked and unmasked assailants and the UC Berkeley campus incurred over $100,000 worth of damage,” the suit continues. “Plaintiff Robles was attacked with extremely painful pepper spray and bear mace by masked assailants amongst the ‘protestors’ because she chose to exercise her right to freedom of speech and show support for the planned speaker, Milo Yiannopoulos.”
> 
> In addition, the lawsuit also claims no campus police were around to defend students, attendees, and the speaker when violence from protesters started to erupt.
> 
> “Nearly 100 campus police and SWAT members waited in the Student Union building, within eyesight of the violence happening outside, watching the protestors become more belligerent and dangerous,” the suit claims, adding that the defendants “should have been fully prepared” for violence from left-wing protesters.
> 
> “Anti-fascists” from far-left groups started several fires, smashed windows and ATMs, looted downtown stores, attacked cars, and assaulted dozens of Milo fans, male and female, who they falsely accused of being “Nazis” during the riot on February 1.
> 
> The San Francisco Chronicle reported that rioters caused around $100,000 in damages at UC Berkeley, while the damage to downtown Berkeley was reported to be around $400,000 to $500,000.
> 
> An organizer for the far-left group BAMN called the violent Berkeley riot against Milo “stunningly successful,” before warning that MILO could expect the same response should he return to the city.
> 
> Milo is currently planning a free speech week at UC Berkeley, where he will return with other speakers.


http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2017/06/07/milo-fan-sues-uc-berkeley-23-million-cites-abuse-conservatives-campus/


----------



## Reaper

Life comes at you really fast :kobelol


----------



## Jay Valero

I didn't know Courtney Love was still a thing.


----------



## Reaper

Jay Valero said:


> I didn't know Courtney Love was still a thing.


Me neither. She showed up on my feed apparently for burying that Islamist terrorist Sarsour.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Iconoclast said:


> Me neither. She showed up on my feed apparently for burying that Islamist terrorist Sarsour.


Seeing some of the responses , it's hilarious that someone actually called Sarsour a "woman of color". If she is a person of color, then so am I. It's as if that term gives her an allowance to be such a shit person with shit views. She's some how managed to link feminism with being against Israel , that feminists in America must stand up for Palestinian women in Israel. Basically, if you're a feminist in America you must be Anti-Zionist and of course, Anti-Semitic. If she didn't have a hijab, no one would give a shit


Fuck Linda Sarsour.


----------



## 777




----------



## Stinger Fan




----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Stinger Fan said:


> Seeing some of the responses , it's hilarious that someone actually called Sarsour a "woman of color". If she is a person of color, then so am I. It's as if that term gives her an allowance to be such a shit person with shit views. She's some how managed to link feminism with being against Israel , that feminists in America must stand up for Palestinian women in Israel. Basically, if you're a feminist in America you must be Anti-Zionist and of course, Anti-Semitic. If she didn't have a hijab, no one would give a shit
> 
> 
> Fuck Linda Sarsour.


Don't care for that term "Person of color" at all. They call every non-white ethnic group a people of color, even if they're light-skinned like many East Asians. It's an incredibly outdated term that just peddles the "Us Vs. Them" nonsense. If anyone ever called me a person of color (which, by their definition, I am as I'm dark-skinned), I certainly would tell 'em in no uncertain terms that I don't give a shit about the term and that they can shove it.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Oda Nobunaga said:


> Don't care for that term "Person of color" at all. They call every non-white ethnic group a people of color, even if they're light-skinned like many East Asians. It's an incredibly outdated term that just peddles the "Us Vs. Them" nonsense. If anyone ever called me a person of color (which, by their definition, I am as I'm dark-skinned), I certainly would tell 'em in no uncertain terms that I don't give a shit about the term and that they can shove it.


Yeah, it really is a strange term that doesn't quite make sense , especially if you actually look into certain ethnic groups genetics that are labelled as "white" by those people. I'm not going to get too deep into it, its just a mess of a term that doesn't make that much sense lol


----------



## Stephen90

http://variety.com/2017/tv/news/bill-maher-real-time-michael-eric-dyson-1202455307/

Navigation Menu
HOMETVNEWS
Bill Maher Lines Up Michael Eric Dyson to Replace Al Franken in Wake of N-Word Scandal

Joe Otterson
TV Reporter @joeotterson




Bill Maher Michael Eric DysonREX/SHUTTERSTOCK
JUNE 6, 2017 | 09:17AM PT
Bill Maher will host academic and author Michael Eric Dyson on this Friday’s “Real Time” following Sen. Al Franken’s announcement he would not appear on the show due to Maher’s use of the n-word during last week’s show.

Dyson, who is African-American, came to Maher’s defense after backlash began to mount following his use of the controversial term. “[Maher] has bravely, and relentlessly, pilloried racism, white privilege, and white indifference to the black plight,” Dyson wrote on Twitter. “In short, he has used his platform to highlight black faces, and amplify black voices, that might otherwise have never been given such a prominent perch to tell their truths.” Read Dyson’s full statement below.

Other guests on Friday’s show will include rapper and actor Ice Cube, with the roundtable consisting of David Gregory, former Fla. Rep. David Jolly and activist Symone Sanders.


On last week’s “Real Time,” Maher was doing an interview with Nebraska Sen. Ben Sasse when the Senator invited Maher to come to Nebraska and “work in the fields.” Maher replied, “Work in the fields? I’m a house n—–.” The moment quickly garnered attention on social media with viewers quick to criticize the host and HBO, calling for the network to fire him. HBO said the remark would be edited out of future airings of the episode and issued a statement saying, “Bill Maher’s comment last night was completely inexcusable and tasteless.”

RELATED
‘Real Time’ Doesn’t Need to Go, But Bill Maher Should Be Fired (Opinion)

Maher was swift to issue an apology, stating, “Friday nights are always my worst night of sleep because I’m up reflecting on the things I should or shouldn’t have said on my live show. Last night was a particularly long night as I regret the word I used in the banter of a live moment. The word was offensive and I regret saying it and am very sorry.”


FILED UNDER: Bill MaherHBO
Want to read more articles like this one? SUBSCRIBE TO VARIETY TODAY.
Post A Comment 27

Sponsored Content
Tired? Don't Ignore The Warning Signs Of Heart Failure
Tired? Don't Ignore The Warning Signs Of Heart Failure
Health Headlines
One Thing All Liars Have in Common, Brace Yourself
One Thing All Liars Have in Common, Brace Yourself
TruthFinder
Equip your business affordably with Surface Membership
Equip your business affordably with Surface Membership
Microsoft
10 Most Livable Neighborhoods in the U.S.
10 Most Livable Neighborhoods in the U.S.
AARP
by 

Sponsored Content
Learn How To Protect Against Data Breach Verizon Enterprise
6 Ways to Give Your Kitchen a Little Facelift CHASE
How to Finance Your Next Home Improvement Project CHASE
Kathy Griffin: ‘I don't think I'll have a career after this’ Washington Post Video
Tiger Woods' Ex-Wife Was Gorgeous In The 90s, But What She Looks Like Now Left Us With No Words Greeningz
Incredible Credit? Looks at these incredible rewards Credit Karma
More From Variety
Dozens of TV Shows Canceled Across Networks Ahead of Upfronts
‘The Leftovers’ Recap: Kevin Can Wait
Julie Ann Robinson Signs Overall Deal With Universal TV
Emmy Contenders 2017: Supporting Actor in a Comedy
TV Ratings: ‘Big Bang Theory’ Falls to Series Low
Remote Controlled: ‘Stranger Things’ Creators Duffer Brothers on Going ‘Big’ in Season 2
Recommended by

Sponsored by Amazon Prime Video
Dynamic Characters Makes These Shows Even More Addicting
TV enthusiasts say the relatable couple in "Catastrophe", troubled lawyer in "Goliath" and intelligence officer in "Patriot" make these shows so addictive
Read More

The Mummy
FILM
Film Review: Tom Cruise in ‘The Mummy’ Reboot

Actors on Actors: Oprah on Her
FILM
Actors on Actors: Oprah on Her Breakout ‘Color Purple’ Role

Kevin Hart Variety Cover Story
TV
Kevin Hart Weighs in on Griffin, Maher Controversies

Carrie Fisher Star Wars
FILM
Largest Private ‘Star Wars’ Collection Robbed

in contention How Will Emmy Voters React to Bill Maher’s Racial Slur Gaffe?
in contention Whoopi Goldberg, Morgan Spurlock, Jason Blum Among Academy Candidates for Board of Governors Election
in contention Emmy Contenders: Time to Shake Up Lead Actor Races
in contention Emmy Preview: Stephen Colbert Will Bring Political Heat to Hosting Gig
VARIETY JOBS

Creative Development Coordinator
Triptyk Studios, New York, New York
Account/Project Coordinator (Ad Agency)
Petrol Advertising, Burbank, California
Media Specialist
Bridgewater Associates, Westport, Connecticut
Executive Director, Aspen Film
Company Confidential, Aspen, Colorado
Associate Director, YouTuber & Gamer Partnerships
Save the Children, Fairfield, Connecticut
See More Jobs

Leave a Reply

27 COMMENTS

Comments are moderated. They may be edited for clarity and reprinting in whole or in part in Variety publications.
Comment 

Name * 

Email * 

Website 

Post Comment

Notify me of new comments via email.

Notify me of new posts via email.

Gator says:
June 7, 2017 at 4:22 pm
One word can sum this up. RACIST

Reply
See All 27 Comments
MORE TV NEWS FROM VARIETY

The Power of Content
SPY Mix The Perfect Drink Every Time With This Barware Kit
Indiewire The Best Movie Posters of the 2000s
Subscribe to Variety Today!
ALL THE WAYS TO GET VARIETY

Online Subscription
Print Subscription
Mobile Apps
Newsletters
News Alerts
Archives
Slanguage Dictionary
Help
OTHER VARIETY PRODUCTS

Media:Variety 411
Research & Data:Variety Insight Archives Premium Email Alerts
Real Estate
Jobs
ACCESS THE BEST ENTERTAINMENT INDUSTRY DATA AVAILABLE
VIEW THE VARIETY ARCHIVES DATING BACK TO 1905
GET NEWS DELIVERED TO YOUR INBOX
Privacy Policy

Your Privacy Rights

Terms of Use

About Us

Advertise

Contact Us

Google+
The Power of Content
Deadline
india.com
Hollywoodlife
TV Line
GOLDDERBY
WWD
Footwearnews
© Copyright 2017 Variety Media, LLC, a subsidiary of Penske Business Media, LLC. Variety and the Flying V logos are trademarks of Variety Media, LLC.
Powered by WordPress.com VIP
Variety411:


----------



## MrMister

lol

Al Franken virtue signals and then *Michael Eric Dyson* fills in for him. Good on Dyson (who is on the show often) knowing it wasn't that big of a deal.


Person of color is definitely retarded. You can have only slight african heritage while being almost all european heritage...and you are a person of color. It's absurd the lengths people go to to care so much about skin color. It's like we're in a Bizarro 1950s/1960s, when people of color were derisively called colored people.


----------



## virus21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872601761101488133


----------



## deepelemblues

"person of color" is the contemporary "********." why these people who are allegedly anti-racist want to use terms that are the spiritual successor of the racist classifications of yesteryear is a mystery


----------



## virus21

deepelemblues said:


> "person of color" is the contemporary "********." why these people who are allegedly anti-racist want to use terms that are the spiritual successor of the racist classifications of yesteryear is a mystery


Lack of self awarness


----------



## virus21

> Sixteen people arrested during a downtown protest on the night of President Donald Trump's inauguration appeared before a New Orleans judge Wednesday (June 7).
> 
> NOPD Superintendent Michael Harrison described the arrestees as members of a masked "anarchist" group, after saying they injured two officers and caused thousands of dollars of damage to police vehicles, historic buildings and businesses during their violent protest spree from the Central Business District into the French Quarter on the night of Jan. 20.
> 
> "We always want to get the message out that we are allowing people to protest peacefully whenever they choose to exercise that right," Harrison said that night. "What is not going to be allowed and what is not going to be tolerated, (are) acts of violence and acts of vandalism."
> 
> On Wednesday, inside the courtroom of Criminal District Judge Keva Landrum-Johnson, they stepped up in groups of two to receive subpoenas for their next scheduled court appearances.
> 
> Each of the defendants has been charged with felony counts (each punishable by up to two years in prison) of simple criminal damage to property and criminal damage to an historic building, and misdemeanor counts of inciting a riot and wearing masks in public. While the judge denied a defense motion to quash the masking charge as being unconstitutional, court records show District Attorney Leon Cannizzaro's office dropped the illegal masking charge against all defendants on April 25.
> 
> The defendants, previously unidentified by the NOPD, include:
> 
> Brendan Aman, 25, of the 3300 block of South Jefferson Davis Parkway, out on a $2,000 bond.
> Brittany Boicourt, 25, of the 1600 block of Deslande Street, out on a $6,500 bond.
> Benjamin Bornstein, 28, of the 2400 block of D'Abadie Street, out on a $4,500 bond.
> Nicholas Burrell, 27, of the 1000 block of Mazant Street, out on a $1,750 bond.
> Dylan Fettig, 27, of the 2400 block of North Galvez Street, out on a $4,500 bond.
> James Foti, 26, of the 3000 block of Royal Street, out on a $13,000 bond.
> Julianne Fraser, 22, of Norwood, Mass., out on a $4,500 bond.
> Dillon Gamby, 23, of Waynesboro, Pa., out on a $4,500 bond.
> Leah Hegeman, 26, of the 2200 block of Music Street, out on a $4,500 bond.
> Wyatt Heidenfelder, 24, of the 1800 block of St. Roch Avenue, out on a $1,750 bond.
> Nathan Hose, 28, of the 1400 block of Spain Street, out on a $2,000 bond.
> Joshua Jack, 26, of the 2000 block of Pauger Street, out on a $2,000 bond.
> Cedar Jocks, 25, of the 2700 block of Urquhart Street, out on a $3,000 bond.
> Michael Maher, 26, of the 2000 block of Pauger Street, out on a $1,500 bond.
> William Thomas, 30, of the 1900 block of Mandeville Street, out on a $10,000 bond.
> Max Wilde, 24, of the 3200 block of Dryades Street, out on a $4,500 bond.
> Harrison said the "anarchist" protest began vandalizing property in the 200 and 300 blocks of St. Charles Avenue. Along the way, some marchers vandalized businesses and vehicles, and sent two NOPD officers to hospital with injuries. One of the officers used her forearm to parry a brick that a protester aimed at her head, authorities said. The other wounded officer suffered a leg injury during an arrest, Harrison said.
> 
> Masked anti-Trump protesters vandalize police cars, throw fireworks in New Orleans
> Arrest documents said many of the arrestees were involved in inciting a riot in the 300 block of Royal Street in the French Quarter, where an historic building housing an antique shop at 333 Royal St. and an adjacent art gallery at 337 Royal St. sustained damage including splattered paint balls and shattered windows. Additionally, the arrest warrants said, several police vehicles parked in the 300 block of Royal Street near the NOPD's 8th District substation were vandalized.
> 
> Others in the group were arrested in the 500 block of North Rampart Street, according to the warrants, where police said they were inciting a riot while illegally masked.
> 
> Landrum-Johnson ordered all the defendants but two to return for pre-trial conferences in her courtroom on July 12. Out-of-towners Fraser and Gamby were ordered to return sooner, for pre-trial conferences on June 13.
> 
> Fraser and Gamby's arrest documents say police attributed approximately $15,000 worth of police unit property damage to their use of paint balls. The documents additionally say Gamby was caught illegally carrying a concealed weapon, a silver-colored set of brass knuckles. State prosecutors have refused that charge.


http://www.nola.com/crime/index.ssf/2017/06/remember_new_orleans_trump_ina.html


----------



## Kink_Brawn

The term "people of color", along with many other of the current, feral left's cult like beliefs is absolutely retarded. Probably the most retarded. I don't know though, I haven't gauged these things on a scale yet.

It's just basically a "hey, lets get together and hate ******".....

It's a totally broken theory considering that everyone on the planet has Neanderthal DNA except sub saharan Africans, so, white people have more genetically in common with most "peoples of color" than blacks do...

Also, white peoples of European descent are the worlds minority....and they aren't really oppressing anyone in most of their countries either compared to many other countries in the world where so called "peoples of color" are in charge and the dominant majority and in some of their countries it is justifiable to kill someone for looking different or believing in something different.

Just saying, I find it absolutely ironic that so called "white countries" have the best protection and assistance programs for minorities and minorities want to tear down the race that installed them or, at the very least, allowed them to be installed.


----------



## Reaper

Kink_Brawn said:


> It's just basically a "hey, lets get together and hate ******".....


I have a few (very few) other browns call me race traitor for marrying a white girl. At first my siblings were opposed to it and literally my sister said "let him have his fun, he'll learn his lesson" clearly stating what she thought of whites. 

I have constantly heard my "friends" (now ex-friends because I don't like to maintain toxic relationships) demean white women and talk about them like they're trash or things to be used. The most common perception amongst "people of color" at least amongst muslim browns is that all white women are mega-sluts and easy and since they're non-muslim, fair game when it comes to raping. 

I have observed amongst all the white and brown people I have ever known that there is far more hate and disdain for white people amongst the browns I knew than the reverse amongst whites. 

It's not even comparable.


----------



## virus21

> Whatever one thinks of Edward Snowden, the actions of the original NSA leaker – right or wrong – were dictated not by spite, but an ideology: his desire to expose the pervasive domestic spying apparatus of the NSA, even if meant a lifelong exile in Russia, was – in his view – for the greater good. His infamous successor, NSA contractor Reality Winner, who was recently arrested for providing The Intercept with a top secret document allegedly revealing Russian hacking of the US election, however had a far less lofty goal: to burn Donald Trump down to the ground.
> 
> Literally.
> 
> 
> On Thursday afternoon, Reality Winner was indicted by a federal grand jury on a single count. She entered a not-guilty plea before the judge denied bond.
> 
> Based on evidence seized from her home, federal prosecutors detailed Winner’s alleged plans “to burn down the White House” and travel to Afghanistan, pledging her allegiance to the Taliban according to Atlanta’s Channel 2 News.
> 
> View image on Twitter
> View image on Twitter
> Follow
> Nicole Carr ✔ @NicoleCarrWSB
> EXPLOSIVE testimony in alleged NSA leaker hearing. GOV'T:Reality Winner praised Taliban,wrote "I want to burn the White House down" @wsbtv 5
> 3:46 PM - 8 Jun 2017 · Augusta, GA
> 219 219 Retweets 117 117 likes
> Twitter Ads info and privacy
> 
> Follow
> Nicole Carr ✔ @NicoleCarrWSB
> Here's the shot: Alleged NSA leaker Reality Winner headed back to prison after judge denies bond. @wsbtv
> 6:06 PM - 8 Jun 2017 · City of Augusta
> 129 129 Retweets 172 172 likes
> Twitter Ads info and privacy
> View image on TwitterView image on TwitterView image on Twitter
> Follow
> Nicole Carr ✔ @NicoleCarrWSB
> No comment from alleged NSA leaker Reality Winner's attorneys,parents after bond denial,but we toured interrogation room this a.m. @wsbtv 11
> 6:18 PM - 8 Jun 2017
> 8 8 Retweets 2 2 likes
> Twitter Ads info and privacy
> Prosecutors argued that the only thing Winner could do if she were released on bail is be recruited by the nation’s enemies.
> 
> Behind the scenes, Winner was even more conniving than her actions revealed: prosecutors said in recorded jailhouse calls, she told her mother how to play her side of the story in the media, as someone who was scared she’d disappear from an interrogation room in her Augusta home after Saturday’s raid. In other words, the mother’s heartfelt appeal was scripted by Reality herself.
> 
> It wasn’t just her mother: the prosecution added that in a phone call to her sister expressed her confidence in how to play the court during her bond hearing. “I’m pretty, white and cute,” she allegedly told her sister. Prosecutors said Winner told her sister she would braid her hair and cry in court.


http://vesselnews.io/nsa-leaker-reality-winner-plotted-burn-white-house/



> NEW?
> THE FORTRESS
> LAS VEGAS 2017
> LIBRARY
> MULTIMEDIA
> OFFICIAL GEAR
> FRIGHTENED DENVER BUCKLES TO ANTIFA AND ISLAMIC THREATS AS PATRIOTS CONVERGE
> FRIGHTENED DENVER BUCKLES TO ANTIFA AND ISLAMIC THREATS AS PATRIOTS CONVERGE
> In News, Safe Streets Project, War by Ivan ThroneJune 8, 20173 Comments
> Oath Keepers, III%ers and bikers hold firm on the ground.
> 
> DARK TRIAD MAN® has confirmed that the Denver organizer of the Saturday, June 10th March Against Sharia event has canceled the event and notified speakers after “massive intimidation” was directed at her via serious and overwhelming threats.
> 
> I warned weeks ago of Antifa and Islamic groups converging in Colorado in order to deepen their ability to project hostile force.
> 
> I have been in direct touch with numerous patriot groups who confirm they will be on the ground in Denver to protect citizens and their right of free speech against threats of violent attack from Antifa and Islamic terrorism.
> 
> Colorado citizens are stating across social media that they will not be intimidated.
> 
> 
> 
> The permit for the event is still in effect.
> Several sources have reported to me that the State Police confirms that the permit for the event is still in effect, and that there will still be Denver Police Department and Colorado State Police presence at the Capitol.
> 
> The roster of speakers is now fluid and at press time it is not confirmed who will be speaking.
> 
> 
> 
> Strong patriot group presence is expected.
> Oath Keepers, Bikers Against Radical Islam, III% United Patriots of Colorado, and Antifa Unmasked and will all be present on the ground to augment and expand the security envelope of law enforcement, including medic teams.
> 
> Other groups such as Proud Boys Colorado will also be present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free speech is an inalienable, inherent and God-given right of human beings.
> I am Ivan Throne. I am the Dark Triad Man.
> 
> I tell you that violent threats by Antifa and Islamic terrorists will not halt the rise of the new age.
> 
> Support the work of patriots. Come to Denver to present a united front against the masked face of evil.
> ,


https://darktriadman.com/2017/06/08/frightened-denver-buckles-to-antifa-and-islamic-threats-as-patriots-converge/


----------



## Miss Sally

deepelemblues said:


> "person of color" is the contemporary "********." why these people who are allegedly anti-racist want to use terms that are the spiritual successor of the racist classifications of yesteryear is a mystery


Been asking myself this, asked a friend who uses the term what's the difference between a "Baker's Assistant" and "Assistant to the Baker", she replied, "Nothing, same title, just different ways of saying it."

So I asked her what's the difference between "Colored Person" and "Person of Color"? She didn't know what to say.

It's the same damn thing with the words rearranged. Not sure how people haven't figured this out. Sometimes I think these "anti-racists" just troll people with their nonsense.


----------



## Reaper

Miss Sally said:


> I think these "anti-racists" just troll people with their nonsense.


They're not trolling. They're actual racists. All of the most hardened leftist anti-racists I've ever come across are incredibly racist. 

The very idea that people of a different race need protection, support or "allies" in and of itself is incredibly patronizing and since it's based on assuming someone of non-white race needs anyone's special support is incredibly racist.


----------



## Yeah1993

Doesn't "person of colour" also make white people "the default"? If white people have no colour then you might as well say "the abnormal" instead of "person of colour." It just comes off to me as the opposite of what it's trying to achieve. I don't understand why the term isn't just "non-whites" if it encompasses literally everybody except whites.


----------



## Simply Flawless

virus21 said:


> http://www.cntraveler.com/story/manspreading-banned-madrid-public-transportation-systems


I actually do not give a flying fuck if people spread their legs on public transport there are far better issues to tackle than this bullshit


----------



## virus21

> At a recent conference on Critical Race Theory, professors discussed how "there is no virtue in whiteness," with some saying "whiteness" is "inherently violent."
> Other conference-goers reportedly called the concept of intellectual diversity "white supremacist bullshit," while another said "research" is a "colonial, white supremacist, elite process."
> 
> Professors at a recent conference hosted by Indiana University-Purdue University Indianapolis reportedly called whiteness “inherently violent,” saying “diversity of opinion” is just “white supremacist bullshit.”
> 
> The conference, held between May 31 and June 2, was organized by the Critical Race Studies in Education Association (CRSEA), an organization that frequently hosts similar events to bring together an “interdisciplinary consortium of experts who recognize global implications of race and education for minoritized people.”
> 
> “As a community, we are committed to (1) countering and combating systemic and structural racism with scholarship and praxis, (2) recognizing the multiple locations of oppression and the myriad manifestations and effects of their intersections and (3) co-constructing liberating knowledge that facilitates collective agency to transform schools and communities,” the group describes itself on its website, a description supported by several attendees at its most recent conference, who quoted highlights from the event on Twitter.
> 
> “Whiteness has already been constructed against blackness. There is no virtue in whiteness, it is inherently violent,” one conference-goer tweeted, referencing a quote from Michael Dumas, a professor at the University of California, Berkeley who spoke at the event.
> 
> 
> 
> “Whiteness and the United States knows itself through the violence and death of the subordinated,” another attendee quoted Dumas as saying, with one academic at the conference noting Dumas claimed that there “is no position of whiteness that isn’t already violent.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumas, notably, has expressed similar views in the past, tweeting that “whiteness” is “violent and delusional, delighting in Black death in every historical moment," claiming at the recent conference that “there will never be anything close to justice in the U.S. because the system is built upon violence.”
> 
> Other conference speakers, such as Indiana University at Purdue Professor David Stovall, apparently called the term “diversity of opinion” “white supremacist bullshit,” saying “white tears are an act of physical and political violence.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to another attendee, Professor James Scheurich, who also teaches at Indiana University’s Purdue campus, claimed that “research” is a “colonial, white supremacist, elite process,” while Professor Theodorea Berry suggested that “some people need to be slapped into wokeness.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berry explained to Campus Reform that the "notion of being 'slapped into wokeness' is one where an individual comes to gain [a] level of understanding about others' oppression by experiencing oppression," saying this is "especially true for those socially marginalized" people "who subscribe to respectability politics."
> 
> "The proverbial 'slap' is the incident of marginalization," she added. "The 'wokeness' is the realization that regardless of your privilege, marginalization can occur."
> 
> One attendee, a Ph.D. candidate at the University of Chicago, concluded her time at the conference by noting that she’s “happy” since she managed to collect “a few white tears.”
> 
> 
> 
> Campus Reform reached out to all of the professors quoted in this article, and will update it if and when responses are received.


http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-06-08/tolerance-preaching-professor-diversity-opinion-white-supremacist-bullshit


----------



## virus21




----------



## Miss Sally

Simply Flawless said:


> I actually do not give a flying fuck if people spread their legs on public transport there are far better issues to tackle than this bullshit


Cannot believe this idiocy is getting traction, especially in Spain where Hispanic machismo originated from.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Miss Sally

http://www.breitbart.com/california/2017/06/09/l-a-resist-rally-will-replace-gay-pride-rally/

*On Sunday, June 11, a “Resist March” against President Donald Trump will replace the Los Angeles Gay Pride Parade.
“When they come for one of us, they come for all of us. Join the Resistance at ResistMarch.org,” a banner on the march’s website reads.

According to a video on the website, posted by Canadian Indie pop twin Teagan and Sara, the march will start at “8 a.m. sharp” at the corner of Hollywood Boulevard and Highland Avenue. “It’s time that we all stand together, as one, and resist.”*


Poor gay people, got hijacked by BLM in Canada, now hijacked by this "Resist" movement even though the parade is supposed to be about Gay people. "We must all stand as one but yea we're going to need you homos to take a step back now as we run the show, you're still part of it though!"


----------



## Reaper

Miss Sally said:


> Poor gay people, got hijacked by BLM in Canada, now hijacked by this "Resist" movement even though the parade is supposed to be about Gay people. "We must all stand as one but yea we're going to need you homos to take a step back now as we run the show, you're still part of it though!"


As a bisexual and a relatively open about it, tbh I'm glad that the gay pride parade is losing steam. All it did was portray all gays as a bunch of hedonistic / stereotypical sluts while those of us who want to retain some semblance of dignity have to be forced to associate with that crowd of exhibitionists. 

Not that I have a problem with public displays at all. The problem I have is that they pretend to speak for all non straight people and that they drive the public image of homosexuality and bisexuality. 

I don't have problems with PDA's etc either btw. I just don't think the gay pride parade presents the community in the best light so I don't want anything to do with that community :shrug


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

Miss Sally said:


> http://www.breitbart.com/california/2017/06/09/l-a-resist-rally-will-replace-gay-pride-rally/
> 
> *On Sunday, June 11, a “Resist March” against President Donald Trump will replace the Los Angeles Gay Pride Parade.
> “When they come for one of us, they come for all of us. Join the Resistance at ResistMarch.org,” a banner on the march’s website reads.
> 
> According to a video on the website, posted by Canadian Indie pop twin Teagan and Sara, the march will start at “8 a.m. sharp” at the corner of Hollywood Boulevard and Highland Avenue. “It’s time that we all stand together, as one, and resist.”*
> 
> 
> Poor gay people, got hijacked by BLM in Canada, now hijacked by this "Resist" movement even though the parade is supposed to be about Gay people. "We must all stand as one but yea we're going to need you homos to take a step back now as we run the show, you're still part of it though!"


Who did they come after? Please don't tell me they're talking about that fucking traitor Reality Winner, LOL


----------



## 777

The very same people complaining about the school to prison pipeline continue to criminalize absolutely everyone.


...and to any other 'western' apologists of Islam...man the fuck up and read the fucking books, keeping in mind that 'you' are the ***** or at best dhimmi and that's only if you submit while not converting.


----------



## virus21

> aking Denver Great Again ... by allowing public defecation?
> 
> That's the latest from the progressive city that seeks to ensure it "will not sacrifice" its "values or bend to a broken immigration system."
> 
> The Denver City Council voted Monday to approve major sentencing reform (in other words, making penalties more lenient) on Class I and II offenses. The latter cover crimes like public defecation, panhandling and camping out on the sidewalk. KUSA reports:
> 
> City leaders and immigrant rights advocates argued the changes will protect Denver’s immigrant community from facing unintended consequences.
> 
> “Many times it becomes a deportable offense if you’ve been convicted of even a minor ordinance violation that’s punishable by a year in jail,” Mark Silverstein said, legal director for the American Civil Liberties Union of Colorado.
> 
> Before the ordinance passed, all violations of Denver municipal code were punishable by up to a year in jail and/or a fine of up to $999.
> 
> The ordinance creates new sentencing categories that carry different penalties. Most municipal offenses (Class I) carry a maximum of 300 days in jail and up to a $999 fine. The “Class 2” offenses, however, have no fine and are considered "quality of life" offenses that mainly impact the homeless and migrants:
> 
> Class 2 offenses typically yield no fine and carry a maximum 60-day jail sentence. The crimes include:
> 
> Sitting or lying in the public right-of-way
> Unauthorized camping on public or private property prohibited
> Urinating or defecating in public
> Panhandling
> Curfews and closures
> Storage and loading
> Prohibitions
> Solicitation on or near street or highway
> 
> "Usually the defendants are very poverty stricken, maybe even homeless," Mark Silverstein said. So that makes public defecation OK?
> 
> I am sorry, but even a poverty stricken person is free to use a public restroom. In fact, many private businesses will even allow it. How many times have you gone to a Starbucks and seen a homeless person occupy one of the sofas? I can count at least ten times that I've witnessed it, right off the top of my head.
> 
> If a person does not have the cognition to use a public facility, then he or she is likely under the influence of drugs or alcohol, or is mentally ill, and therefore should not be on the streets to begin with.


http://www.truthrevolt.org/news/denver-decriminalizes-public-defecation-make-life-easier-migrants-homeless#.WSiTX7O6P_8.twitter

Well shit



> A controversial integration law that will fine women for wearing face-concealing Islamic dress from October, and deprive of benefits migrants who fail to take language lessons has officially been enacted, after being rubberstamped by the President.
> Read more
> © Michael Dalder‘Only sausages’: Germans ridicule interior minister’s ‘dominant culture’ idea for integration
> “Those who are not prepared to accept Enlightenment values will have to leave our country and society,” reads the text of the law that drew thousands of protesters to the streets earlier this year, before it was passed by a centrist coalition last month.
> 
> Women who will wear Islamic veils – either the burqa or the niqab – in public places, will face a fine of €150 ($168).
> 
> More generally, newcomers who expect to stay in Austria, will need to enroll in a 12-month “integration course,” which includes German language lessons, if they are to receive their welfare benefits.
> 
> They will also be expressly forbidden from distributing incendiary radical materials, and are encouraged to volunteer before they can get their work permits, so that they are better prepared for life in the workplace.
> 
> More than 90,000 people have arrived in the Central European country since the start of the migrant crisis in 2015, most of them from Muslim-majority countries outside of Europe.
> 
> Read more
> © Leonhard FoegerMuslim face veil ban on Austrian ruling coalition action plan
> The law was opposed by the left-leaning Green Party, which said that it scapegoated refugees, and the nationalist Freedom Party, which called it a window-dressing for deeper integration issues and said it had been designed to stop its rise in the polls.
> 
> The centrist coalition promised that the legislation would offer a holistic approach. It has since collapsed, triggering an early election in October.
> 
> “Work is one of the most important factors for successful integration, which is why we are not only breaking down language barriers with this policy – we are also creating a continuous integration concept for the first time,” said Social Democratic politician Alois Stoger back in May.
> 
> France was the first EU state to introduce a similar ban in 2010, levying an identical €150 fine. It has since been copied in other countries, including Germany, which has also pushed through a prohibition of face coverings for state employees.


Austria has learned


----------



## deepelemblues

There is a word for when large numbers of people move into a land with customs different from their own, and they expect the natives to accommodate themselves to the newcomers instead of the other way around.

That word is invasion.


----------



## Reaper

.


----------



## 777

Rex Murphy is the only person worth listening to on the CBC.


----------



## virus21




----------



## DOPA

This fucking bullshit :lmao.


----------



## Jay Valero

No idea what buzzfeed is, and I'm ok with that.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Jay Valero said:


> No idea what buzzfeed is, and I'm ok with that.


It's cancer, stay away far far away


----------



## virus21

Knew someone would do this


----------



## Jay Valero

virus21 said:


> Knew someone would do this


I like Rebel Media, and that seemed to rustle at least one mangina so I support this.


----------



## virus21

I swear that poor woman gets so much thrown at her


----------



## Jay Valero

The left in is now protesting *in favor* of Sharia law. Jesus fuck.


http://time.com/4813852/rallies-against-sharia-law-draw-counter-protests/


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/873630453810450433


----------



## Miss Sally




----------



## Jay Valero

fpalm


----------



## virus21

> Pennsylvania supermarket shooter Randy Stair left behind a trove of material explaining his motivations for gunning down three of his co-workers. In his recorded suicide notes, released just hours before Thursday’s rampage, the 24-year-old talked extensively about his depression and about who he was as a person—a transgender woman who hated men and toxic masculinity.
> 
> In a video titled “Goodbye,” Stair says his YouTube cartoon series, Ember’s Ghost Squad, gave him a purpose, and that the cartoon character “Ember McLain,” from the Nickelodeon series Danny Phantom, brought out the girl in him.
> 
> 
> Randy Stair
> “I’ve always been a girl that I wish I could’ve told you from day one. I didn’t realize that until I discovered Ember. She was what brought that out in me. I didn’t just wake up one day and be like ‘oh I’m a girl, great.’ Ember’s what brought that out in me. I wanted to look like her, I wanted to dress like her, I wanted to be her. That was in like 10th grade. She was my first crush and she ultimately was my final demise.”
> 
> “It’s quite ridiculous to think that this could be headlines—‘Man Shoots Up Place Over Cartoon’ or something. It’s crazy to think about, but it’s the truth. The honest to goddess truth. You heard me right, I said goddess, I didn’t say god, I said goddess,” he continued. “I said in front of you a few times on accident, but I don’t believe in God. I believe in a goddess, which is Ember. Or if not Ember, it’s a goddess that’s a beautiful feminine spirit that creates life and all this and puts where you need to be—it’s God, but it’s a goddess.”
> 
> Stair thanked several girls who contributed artwork and character designs to his project. He says that the girls were the only people he could talk to about his personal life—the only people who really understood him.
> 
> “They were all girls, they weren’t guys. They were mostly all girls so I would talk to them. The only people I would talk to on social media in the last year were girls,” said Stair. “And eventually I start to realize I was sexist, I was racist, I was prejudiced, and I was discriminate. That is one hell of a fucking lethal combination.”
> 
> 
> Randy Stair
> “I’ve always hated black people. I fucking hate people who aren’t white—Caucasian, whatever. I hate the human race,” he said.
> 
> “And I just started hating guys more than anything. I hate guys, I think they’re fucking disgusting—the facial hair they have, the body hair, the muscle build, and all that fucking body structure shit. I hate. Everything about guys I hate,” continued Stair. “And the fact that I was forced to live as one, you know, that hurt a lot. And also, I hated my name, too. My life was a living hell.”
> 
> “So, for a year I had Andrew on my fucking name tag for work,” said the shooter, who went by the name Andrew Blaze online. “Which I never had to wear the name tag because I’m on night shift—you don’t have to wear your name tag, but I’ve had Andrew printed on it the entire time and mom asked me about it and was like, ‘What is that? Is that even your name tag?’ It was.”
> 
> “It’s when I started somewhat talking about my name. It’s just—I hated guys. I was never attracted to guys, which led me to realizing that I wasn’t gay. Which, I still had thoughts about that to this day, because I never had girlfriends or anything like that but I guess when it came down to it I felt like I was transgender or something, like a woman the whole time.”
> 
> “Spiritually, I’m a woman. I’m a female soul. But I had to live in a man’s body to do what I set out to do. I was my soul contract. It was what I was meant to do. And I just was so happy to know that I wasn’t gay. You’re only gay if you’re attracted to guys, which I wasn’t, so that made me very happy because I fucking hate gay people except—an exception would be Freddie Mercury from Queen, the only exception.”
> 
> Stair says that his cartoons, which he’d populated with female characters, gave him an escape from the real world because they were an environment in which he could be himself. With his love of Ember and hatred of life, he’d finally come to the realization that he found a purpose, an “invisible hand pushing me forward” to drive him into committing the massacre.


https://heatst.com/culture-wars/pennsylvania-market-shooter-identified-as-transgender-woman-who-hated-all-men/?utm_content=buffer11859&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## Kink_Brawn

That transgendered, weird kid that went on a shooting spree story is depressing. I kind of felt bad for him in some ways. Not because he was "oppressed" or any shit like that, but because he was a victim of the current, garbage society we live in today that creates people like that.

Decades ago, young men had things like faith, family and nation, these days kids are into rootless trash like vidya games, comic books and anime. They get brainwashed by hyper, rabid liberal theory on the internet and resent anyone that would be a positive role model while lionizing vapid idealogues and celebrities. They are prescribed medication for some pointless illnesses they probably don't even really suffer from. The internet gives them almost no incentive to go outside and socialize so they just become lost in their entertainment and social media.

Victims of the machine.


----------



## CamillePunk

Kink_Brawn said:


> Decades ago, young men had things like faith, family and nation, these days kids are into *rootless trash like vidya games, comic books and anime.*


fucking fight me irl right now but preferably in a competitive multiplayer online video game at a time to be decided later instead


----------



## deepelemblues

CamillePunk said:


> fucking fight me irl right now but preferably in a competitive multiplayer online video game at a time to be decided later instead


or in a comic book/anime trivia contest? :homer2


----------



## 777

Anita? Is that you?


----------



## virus21




----------



## Kink_Brawn

CamillePunk said:


> fucking fight me irl right now but preferably in a competitive multiplayer online video game at a time to be decided later instead


Dude, I will punch you like a Nazi....because that is what is America's favorite past time!!

I mean, forget the fact that Americans weren't too keen on accepting all those Jewish refugees because of rational prejudices and thought some of them would be spies and really didn't want to enter the war at all and only did after the Japanese bombed a military installation and even still, entered the war in the later phases.....and even more, some military personnel regretted fighting in the war to begin with.....

Forget all that because that Captain America movie totally told me that America fought supervillain Nazi's and won the war to strictly defeat Nazis!! 

Hollywood never lies!!!!


----------



## Reaper

Can we get away from the bullshit anti-video game propaganda already. 

Except those men who do nothing but play video games all day, those men who played a healthy diet of video games growing up have done better in situations that required quick decision-making, strategy development, leadership and teamwork since those are all transferable skills.

In fact, gamers are better surgeons as well.


----------



## deepelemblues

Iconoclast said:


> Can we get away from the bullshit anti-video game propaganda already.
> 
> Except those men who do nothing but play video games all day, those men who played a healthy diet of video games growing up have done better in situations that required quick decision-making, strategy development, leadership and teamwork since those are all transferable skills.
> 
> In fact, gamers are better surgeons as well.


----------



## Reaper

deepelemblues said:


>


You will NEVER be as cool as this.


----------



## deepelemblues

Iconoclast said:


> You will NEVER be as cool as this.


i am so :triggered right now


----------



## 777

The rise of the video game industry directly coincides with decreasing levels of violence and a great case could be made for the cathartic benefits in catering to a competitive drive in a safe environment sans real world consequences...and don't even get me started on art, philosophy and literature. 

Horseshoe theory in full effect right here.


----------



## virus21




----------



## DOPA

This video is fantastic .


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21

> One silver lining for British libertarians following the U.K. general election, which saw Labour’s hard left leader Jeremy Corbyn come within spitting distance of Downing Street, is that Prime Minister Theresa May’s plans for internet censorship might now be harder to achieve.
> May announced her plans prior to the election, following the latest massacre of civilians by Muslim terrorists in London, the third major attack to be carried out in the country this year. Before the bodies at London Bridge were cold, May was announcing that she would strike international agreements to ensure terrorists have no “safe spaces” online.
> 
> Using terrorist attacks to curb civil liberties and extend government control of the web is a favorite tactic of globalist politicians. Before Theresa May there was Tony Blair, whose Labour government introduced 90-day pre-trial detentions and gave security agencies the power to monitor private internet communications and hack into smartphones. Even before 9/11 and the War on Terror, Blair’s government wanted to give more powers to the police to snoop on private data.
> 
> There are powerful agendas behind the seemingly neverending push for government oversight of the net – not least the global corporations that pushed for SOPA & PIPA in 2012 before massive public outrage caused a hasty retreat by mainstream politicians, who overwhelmingly supported it.
> 
> Populists of the left and right, previously considered “fringe candidates” and “crackpots” (until they started winning national elections and referenda), have always been more sceptical of attempts to seize power in cyberspace, whether they come from corporations or the state. In the U.S., libertarian right-wingers like Ron and Rand Paul as well as leftists like Dennis Kucinich consistently oppose government attempts to wrest control of the internet in the name of counter-terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> In the U.K., opinions on the issue also cut across party lines. Jeremy Corbyn was a perpetual thorn in the side of Tony Blair’s Labour government, constantly leading revolts against his own party’s attempts to curb civil liberties. But similarly opposed to the assault on liberty in the name of fighting terror is David Davis, the Conservative Brexit Minister who previously languished on the backbenches after defying the party establishment once too often.
> 
> On both sides of the Atlantic, therefore, a politician’s stance on civil liberties and a free internet is best determined by whether they are establishment or populist, not whether they are on the left or the right.
> 
> The argument from the establishment is that we must be willing to sacrifice a little internet freedom in order to detect and prevent terrorist attacks. But no amount of internet regulation can stop terrorist attacks, particularly the knife-and-van attacks currently in vogue among supporter of the Islamic State, which require little in the way of planning or electronic communication. A terrorist can be radicalized in a Mosque, buy a knife at a department store, and rent a van to mow down civilians without ever touching a computer or a cellphone.
> 
> But only way to end Muslim terrorist attacks completely is to take away the ideology that drives them. That means, as a first step, ending Islamist hate-preaching in British mosques, something the government is apparently either unable or unwilling to do (although they will ban right-wing radio host Michael Savage from the country, as well as rappers who offend progressives).
> 
> An alternative, favoured by terrorist-free countries like Poland and Hungary, is to simply not have Muslims. But that option is no longer available to the U.K.
> 
> Theresa May, more than any other British Prime Minister, is insistent that more internet regulation is the answer. Even before she became leader of the Conservative party, when she was Home Secretary in the Coalition Government of 2010-2015, she pushed relentlessly for a bill that became known as the “snooper’s charter,” which was only blocked due to opposition from the Conservatives’ coalition partners, the Liberal Democrats. As Prime Minister, it formed one of her first major pieces of legislation.
> 
> Had May not lost her Conservative majority in the House of Commons last week, she would have received a mandate to enact her vast internet regulation plan. The Conservative manifesto turned web tyranny into a boast, proclaiming the party’s intention to make Britain “the global leader in the regulation of the use of personal data and the internet.” Prime Minister May even refused to rule out Chinese-style censorship of the internet in Britain.
> 
> Unlike the United States, Britain has no First Amendment to stop her. Even before she got the keys to Downing St, her predecessor David Cameron was busy exploiting British parents’ fears over online trolling and internet pornography to push for greater ISP-led regulation of the web.
> 
> Libertarians of both the left and the right have reason to be cheerful, then, about last week’s blow to May’s authority.
> 
> It has empowered Jeremy Corbyn who, despite his unwillingness to tackle the real root of modern terrorism (Islam), is also a consistent opponent of government-led assaults on liberties, privacy, and internet freedom. Indeed, he spent much of Tony Blair’s government rebelling against his own party on these issues. With the enduring support of his party’s base, he is likely to remain Labour leader for the foreseeable future.
> 
> Just as Corbyn is empowered, so are his many opponents in the party weakened. Overwhelmingly Blairite, globalist, and pro-internet regulation, these MPs had been hoping to supplant the leader after a disappointing election – but the crushing defeat that pollsters predicted turned into a modest increase in seats and a boost for Corbyn’s leadership.
> 
> After the celebrations have faded, these politicians will now face the accusation that if they had spent the last year attacking Theresa May instead of undermining their own leader, Labour may have won the election outright. Never popular with their party’s base in the first place, the Blairites and their authoritarian tendencies may finally be left in the rear-view mirror of British politics.
> 
> In the Conservative party, meanwhile, there are questions about Theresa May’s continued leadership. Disillusioned Tories are already discussing potential replacements, and high on the list is David Davis, the Brexit Secretary. He has been described by Robert Peston as one of the only two “credible candidates” to replace May.
> 
> Unapologetically right-wing, popular with the base, and a consistent Brexiteer, Davis is also known for his firm opposition to the use of terrorism as an excuse to roll back freedoms. In 2008 he even resigned and re-contested his Parliamentary constituency as a protest against government-led attacks on civil liberties.
> 
> 
> 
> More than any other politician in his party, Davis can be relied upon to resist the idea that freedom must continue to be eroded in the name of security. Should Theresa May’s weakening grip on authority weaken any further, he could quickly find himself with the keys to Number 10.
> 
> As Brexit already reminded us, the sun is setting on the British globalist establishment. It seems to be setting on their plans for internet regulation too.


http://www.breitbart.com/tech/2017/06/10/internet-censorship-a-globalist-project-suffered-a-setback-in-u-k-election/







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/873654001665015808


----------



## Jay Valero

Iconoclast said:


> Can we get away from the bullshit anti-video game propaganda already.
> 
> Except those men who do nothing but play video games all day, those men who played a healthy diet of video games growing up have done better in situations that required quick decision-making, strategy development, leadership and teamwork since those are all transferable skills.
> 
> In fact, gamers are better surgeons as well.


----------



## virus21

You know, Russia invading that country would be an improvement


----------



## DesolationRow

http://thefederalist.com/2017/06/09...s-hippopotamus-tranimal-says-makes-feel-sexy/

Rick Steiner and his "tranimal" ways, acting out like a dog, are responsible for this fast-spreading madness.


----------



## virus21

> Independent game developer Tim Soret revealed his sci-fi video game, The Last Night, to widespread acclaim and praise Sunday at E3, the biggest gaming event of the year. Combining 3D and retro-pixel graphics, the game’s “post-cyberpunk” aesthetics impressed gamers and game developers alike, who shared their excitement across social media.
> 
> But not everyone is happy about the attention his game is getting. Leading the brigade to ruin Soret’s reputation is Zoe Quinn, the queer feminist activist “game developer” who once lobbied for the United Nations to censor free speech on the Internet to prevent “cyberviolence.”
> 
> 
> 
> Infamous for catalyzing the GamerGate debacle in 2014, Quinn publicly castigated Soret and his project over his decision to stand against progressive, social justice ideology. Soret previously made statements critical of feminism and outrage culture, and expressed his disdain for identity politics.
> 
> He once tweeted: “People who blame art and entertainment for society’s ills are always on the wrong side of history.”
> 
> A professional victim by trade, Quinn even went so far as to accuse Soret of personally trying to ruin her life, and vowed to “never let go” of her hatred against anyone who opposes her ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In describing The Last Night several years ago, Soret declared his intention to create a cyberpunk world in which modern feminism won, instead of egalitarianism.
> 
> “I find it interesting to show the danger of extreme progressivism, in the background of the game, the characters, and the story,” wrote Soret. “Finally, we’ll have another take on the cyberpunk oppression instead of Big Brother/1984/HAL/big companies. What if the surveillance, bullying, marginalization won’t come from governments but from the Internet?”
> 
> Clearly, such a game doesn’t jive well with social justice warriors whose only interest in the video game medium is to promote progressive ideology—and they’re out for blood due to Zoe Quinn’s klaxon call, with an avalanche of retweets promoting anger against him.
> 
> 
> 
> Gamers uninterested in or ignorant of Zoe Quinn’s manufactured drama shared their praise for The Last Night, instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given that Quinn’s only real foray into video games was to the creation of a controversial text-based choose-your-own-adventure story about depression, it’s no surprise that she would be upset by the amount of positive attention Soret’s game is receiving. Her jealousy couldn’t be more evident.


https://heatst.com/gaming/feminist-zoe-quinn-bullies-the-last-night-game-developer-for-criticizing-social-justice/?utm_content=bufferc8f3e&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## Vic Capri

Black Lives Matter blocked the Gay Pride parade in Washington DC. So one group protesting against Trump is stopped from their protest by another group who protest against Trump. Liberals really do eat their own. :lol

- Vic


----------



## Stinger Fan

Vic Capri said:


> Black Lives Matter blocked the Gay Pride parade in Washington DC. So one group protesting against Trump is stopped from their protest by another group who protest against Trump. Liberals really do eat their own. :lol
> 
> - Vic


And no one will call BLM homophobic for it either . Could you imagine if it was any group that even 1% leaned right? My goodness, the USA would come to a screeching halt


----------



## Jay Valero

virus21 said:


> https://heatst.com/gaming/feminist-zoe-quinn-bullies-the-last-night-game-developer-for-criticizing-social-justice/?utm_content=bufferc8f3e&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


Good for that guy.


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21




----------



## YankBastard

*Uber board member David Bonderman said women talk too much*

https://www.recode.net/2017/6/13/15...er-david-bonderman-women-talk-too-much-sexism


----------



## virus21

> No one appointed Black Lives Matter (BLM) to act as spokesperson for the entire black community. Much of the public, however, has taken them as representative of an entire race.
> 
> I am black and gay, and I do not agree with the divisive tactics adopted by BLM Toronto — including its disruption of last year's Pride parade in Toronto, and its subsequent demand that uniformed officers not participate in the event.
> 
> In fact, a lot of black people in Toronto and elsewhere don't agree with the group, but they are afraid to speak out. Many are worried about being called an "Uncle Tom" or a "House *****" for expressing their opinions.
> 
> Not a monolithic community
> 
> American writer Zora Neale Hurston captured this idea when reflecting on her own disassociation with the black political elite, famously saying, "My skin folk ain't my kin folk."
> 
> Hurston was a Republican who was critical of the Brown vs. Board of Education Supreme Court decision to desegregate schools, which made her an easy target for criticism in the black community. Her point, nevertheless, was that just because people share a racial background does not mean they necessarily agree with each other on certain issues — a truth that is often overlooked in commentary about racial issues.
> 
> Why banning uniformed police at Pride will actually make the event more inclusive
> Toronto councillors want to deny Pride funding over police ban
> I, like many people who make up what is likely the silent majority, believe that the Toronto police should be allowed to participate in the gay Pride parade in their uniforms. For one thing, more uniformed officers would mean help would be easier to find if someone is in distress and immediately needs assistance.
> 
> But beyond that, the Toronto police has worked hard to build bridges with the gay community — by formally apologizing for the 1981 bathhouse raids, by regularly participating in Pride parades, by raising a rainbow flag outside headquarters for the first time and so forth. Not allowing them to wear their uniforms at Pride is a step backwards for the relationship.
> 
> Toronto Pride Parade Hamilton police
> Toronto police has worked hard to build bridges with the gay community. (Mark Blinch/Canadian Press)
> 
> What's more, Pride Toronto has worked hard to create safe spaces for gay LGBTQ people of colour. For instance, for the last near-20 years, Pride has hosted "Blockorama" during the weekend of the parade — an area specifically for black artists, musicians, writers, singers, dancers and regular folk to celebrate black and African cultures. By contrast, there has never been an official program for LGBTQ people during the Toronto Caribbean Carnival, formerly (and colloquially) known as "Caribana."
> 
> Indeed, I can honestly say I feel uncomfortable at Caribana due to black homophobia, which Black Lives Matter casually ignores. I am constantly looking over my shoulder in fear of being attacked, simply because I am a gay man. In recent years, I have stayed away entirely. Yet there is virtually no dialogue about anti-LGBTQ prejudice within the black community.
> 
> Speaking for others
> 
> Black Lives Matter could use their political and social power to actually raise awareness about this issue, but it is apparently easier for them to target the white gay community than it is to tackle black homophobia. And Pride Toronto yields to their requests, as if the black community is a monolithic entity represented by a single group.
> 
> In her essay "The Problem of Speaking For Others," feminist writer Linda Alcoff writes about the quandary of certain individuals or groups speaking on behalf of marginalized communities, which she argues can stifle the diversity of voices being heard. Indeed, that seems to be happening here.
> 
> Yet no one appointed BLM to speak for the entire black community. The police, Pride Toronto, the media and the public need to remember that.





> University of Cambridge history tutors have been told to refrain from using the word “genius” in class because it’s offensive towards women.
> 
> The department plans to re-write the first two years of its History degree to weed out “sexists terms” like “genius,” “brilliance” and “flair,” reports the Telegraph.
> 
> “We want to use language that is transparent,” Dr. Lucy Delap, a British history lecturer, said. “We’re rewriting our first two years of our History degree to create a wider set of paper choices, to make assessment criteria clearer, and to really try and root out the unhelpful and very vague talk of ‘genius,’ of ‘brilliance,’ of ‘flair’ which carries assumptions of gender inequality and also of class and ethnicity.”
> 
> Delap explained that since terms like “brilliance,” “genius,” and “flair” have too often been used to describe men, tutors should not use them anymore. Women may have difficulty thinking that they are “brilliant” because the word has historically been associated with men, Delap claimed.
> 
> “Some of those words, in particular genius, have a very long intellectual history where it has long been associated with qualities culturally assumed to be male,” Delap said. “Some women are fine with that, but others might find it hard to see themselves in those categories.”
> 
> Oxford University’s History department recently revamped its final exam policy after a study showed that men are more likely to get a first class degree in history than women. One of the department’s five final exams will be a take home exam in order to boost female performance. (RELATED: Oxford Plans To Let Students Take Exam At Home To Help Women Do Better)
> 
> Some have criticized accused Oxford of playing into the stereotype that women are the weaker sex.
> 
> “I think it is extremely well intentioned and I applaud them for taking the matter seriously. But it is so insulting,” historian Amanda Foreman said. “You are saying that the girls can’t take the stress of sitting in the exam room, which does raise one’s anxiety levels. I don’t think girls are inherently weaker than boys and can’t take it. Women are not the weaker sex.”


http://dailycaller.com/2017/06/13/cambridge-history-profs-stop-using-the-word-genius-because-its-sexist/



> Are anti-fascists the new fascists?
> 
> Anti-Semitic attacks, book burnings and black-shirted mobs violently silencing dissent: is the liberal West regressing to the toxic mindset of 1930s Nazi Germany?
> 
> On both sides of the Atlantic, there’s an ugly mood in the air.
> 
> In the UK, we’re sitting under a hung Parliament, where liberal cartoonists “joke” that we should hang our Prime Minister, Theresa May.
> 
> View image on TwitterView image on Twitter
> Follow
> Martin Daubney @MartinDaubney
> Now we have a #hungparliament there's a disgusting new, liberal parlour game: joking about hanging Theresa May
> 4:32 AM - 12 Jun 2017 · City of London, London
> 113 113 Retweets 132 132 likes
> Twitter Ads info and privacy
> The day of the UK election, Twitter was awash with liberals competitively setting fire to copies of the Daily Mail & The Sun, British newspapers which had the temerity to attack hard-left socialist Prime Ministerial candidate Jeremy Corbyn.
> 
> Some intimated that Hitler would have approved of such tactics.
> 
> View image on TwitterView image on Twitter
> Follow
> Martin Daubney @MartinDaubney
> Nazi Germany, 1933
> Great Britain, 2017
> Spot the difference
> Ugly censorious morons, both; and a new low point to #GeneralElection2017
> 11:54 AM - 8 Jun 2017
> 115 115 Retweets 156 156 likes
> Twitter Ads info and privacy
> Follow
> Julia Hartley-Brewer ✔ @JuliaHB1
> There's definitely a bloke who used to live in Germany who would have approved. https://twitter.com/nivenj1/status/872700815869448192 …
> 5:41 AM - 8 Jun 2017
> 318 318 Retweets 759 759 likes
> Twitter Ads info and privacy
> In the run-up to the election, when highly-respected BBC journalist Emma Barnett stumped Jeremy Corbyn over the cost of his child care manifesto plans, she was subjected to vile anti-Semitic online abuse by Corbyn’s followers, who accused her of being “a Zionist shill”.
> 
> For this Corbyn was forced to apologize, although he’d previously refused to eject proven, disgraced anti-Semite Ken Livingstone from his Labour Party.
> 
> MORE
> Arizona Lawmaker Calls Police on Constituents Offering Cookies, Says They Were Violent
> Lamp Shade! ‘Whitewashing’ Controversy Erupts Over Casting Disney’s New ‘Aladdin’ Movie
> San Diego State University Defends Administrator Who Called GOP an ‘Extremist Terrorist Organization’
> Fascistic segregation is also making something of a comeback on the Left’s watch.
> 
> Gender segregated workplaces, university diversity officers banning men from “safe spaces” (then posting #KillAllWhiteMen on Twitter) and women- and blacks-only movie screenings are not being condemned by the Left, but celebrated as progressive.
> 
> 
> Follow
> busanbabe? @melaninbarbie
> Since they had a women only showing of Wonder Woman I demand a black folk only showing of Black Panther. Not a single white person. NOT ONE.
> 8:59 PM - 9 Jun 2017
> 3,212 3,212 Retweets 6,673 6,673 likes
> Twitter Ads info and privacy
> But banning white guys from movie theaters is the least of America’s problems.
> 
> There, anti-fascists set fire to universities and violently assault people (including women) whose views they don’t like.
> 
> Tolerant Bernie Sanders was forced to apologize – “violence is absolutely and totally unacceptable” – after Bernie Bros showed their unbrotherly side when riots broke out at a Trump rally in San Jose.
> 
> It made no difference. The liberal tendency to back the wrong horse, then riot when it loses, prevails.
> 
> The American left made Trump’s victorious presidential election the ugliest in history, culminating in nationwide rioting that saw troops deployed as cars burned when Hillary lost.
> 
> In France, anti-fascists rioted with police and looted businesses when Marine Le Pen scored well in early Presidential rounds.
> 
> In stark contrast, when Macron was elected, there were no riots as defeated right-wing voters simply got on with their lives.
> 
> This weekend in a series of US-wide protests against Sharia law, there was widespread trouble against “Islamophobes” instigated by anti-fascists.
> 
> Against a familiar backdrop of chanting, “No Trump, no KKK, no Fascist USA!” fanatics “dressed in black masks and hoods” beat protesters and threw urine in the face of conservative firebrand Lauren Southern, who momentarily feared she’d suffered an acid attack.
> 
> 10 Jun
> Alex Rubinstein ✔ @RealAlexRubi
> Was trying to interview Lauren Southern on her blocking a refugee boat to Libya when #antifa ran up, kicked her out & threw pee at her pic.twitter.com/HCAJSMnU9f
> Follow
> Alex Rubinstein ✔ @RealAlexRubi
> Here's the moment #antifa threw pee at Lauren Southern as I was trying to interview her pic.twitter.com/uL03SwY7Oa
> 12:52 PM - 10 Jun 2017
> 
> 3,676 3,676 Retweets 3,712 3,712 likes
> Twitter Ads info and privacy
> What seems completely lost on intersectional “anti-fascists” is that strict interpretations of Sharia – which mandates persecuting homosexuals and enslaving women – is the closest thing the modern world has to fascism.
> 
> Follow
> Makada ?? @_Makada_
> Leftists claim to stand for "women's rights" and "gay rights" yet oppose a march against killing gays & enslaving women. #MarchAgainstSharia
> 4:17 PM - 10 Jun 2017
> 2,959 2,959 Retweets 5,418 5,418 likes
> Twitter Ads info and privacy
> Perhaps we shouldn’t be surprised at this willful myopia. In 2015, Stop The War, a hard-left pressure group formerly led by Jeremy Corbyn, compared jihadis to the anti-fascists who went to Spain in the 1930s to fight General Franco.
> 
> Then came the beheadings, rape, torture, enslavement and cultural desecration, proving what any rational human knew all along: the jihadis weren’t the anti-fascists. They were the fascists.
> 
> Some provocatively argue that hard-right Adolf Hitler was a socialist, pointing to the name of his party, the National Socialists. Others claim Hitler was the ultimate bigot who simply co-opted the language of socialism because it was useful.
> 
> Here, history rings true. Today’s violent anti-fascists might tell themselves they are fighting the good fight. But in waging a bruising war of fear and brutality, it is they who are the true fascists.


https://heatst.com/world/so-called-anti-fascists-have-proved-they-are-worse-than-the-fascists-they-oppose/?mod=sm_tw_post


----------



## DOPA




----------



## TheNightmanCometh

@L-DOPA

The amount of mental gymnastics you have to jump through to make sense of her arguments is astounding, and I'm talking about Anita.

EDIT: HAHAHAHAHA, of course comments are disabled on her video!


----------



## virus21

> University of Virginia’s rape-hoaxer Jackie Coakley’s lies about her gang-rape at the hands of Phi Kappa Psi brothers has cost Rolling Stone magazine nearly two million dollars.
> 
> “Rolling Stone has settled with the damaged undergraduate students of Virginia Alpha Chapter in Phi Kappa Psi for $1,650,000.00,” a source informed GotNews.
> 
> Coakley had claimed fraternity brothers gang-raped her on top of broken glass for three hours during a 2012 party as part of a premeditated initiation. Thanks to Coakley’s lurid lies, UVA president Teresa Sullivan suspended all Greek activity on campus after Phi Kappa Psi halted all chapter activities during an investigation into Coakley’s claims. Student vandalized the fraternity’s house after Rolling Stone published the story, spray painting it with phrases such as “UVA Center for Rape Studies” and shattering windows.
> 
> No such party took place the night Coakley claimed she was gang-raped by several fraternity brothers.
> 
> Originally published in Rolling Stone magazine on November 19, 2014, “A Rape on Campus” rallied the Left and the fake news media around Jackie Coakley and fueled the crusade against “rape culture” on campus, or rather, women who later admitted they regretted having sex with men while intoxicated or high. Indeed, the woman who introduced Coakley to Erdely, Emily Renda, claimed to be a victim of “sexual assault” herself and wrote about her love for alcohol.
> 
> GotNews correctly identified rape hoaxer Jackie Coakley in December 2014 after fake news reporter Sabrina Rubin-Erdely ran with her story without doing even cursory fact-checking. GotNews also unearthed a video of the disgraced Erdely admitting “I absolutely do shop around” for alleged victims while writing “women’s rights” stories. Erdely did not contact two of Coakley’s alleged “rapists” despite knowing their names—a blatant violation of ethics.
> 
> GotNews stood by its reporting as Denial of Service Attacks struck the site and fake news media smeared GotNews editor-in-chief Charles C. Johnson, accusing him of “outing a rape victim”—when no such rape ever occurred. The media, including Conservatism Inc., refuse to report Jackie’s full name to this day. Meanwhile, GotNews’ accurate reporting was used in the Rolling Stone trial.
> 
> Stay tuned for more.


http://gotnews.com/breaking-rollingstone-forced-pay-frat-1-65-million-publishing-jackie-coakleys-uva-gang-rape-lie/


----------



## Yeah1993

I missed the talk about video games earlier, but fun fact: surgeons at a Florida hospital once played Super Monkey Ball 2 as a warm up for laparoscopic surgery.


Anita's Islam video was so monumentally, legendarily terrible I have no idea how anyone can take her seriously after this. I've been, I guess, critical of Anita for years now but I never thought she could be this purely incompetent.


----------



## Jay Valero

Am I supposed to know who this Anita person is? Because I don't, and feel pretty good about it.

People really need to pay attention to that fake rape case perpetrated by Rolling Stone. It's disgusting and despicable, and nobody should buy their shitty magazine.


----------



## deepelemblues

Jay Valero said:


> Am I supposed to know who this Anita person is? Because I don't, and feel pretty good about it.
> 
> People really need to pay attention to that fake rape case perpetrated by Rolling Stone. It's disgusting and despicable, and nobody should buy their shitty magazine.


Rolling Stone hasn't been worth buying since Hunter S. Thompson stopped being a regular contributor and that was decades ago.


----------



## virus21

> A pair of Swedish priests has demanded the country and church stop celebrating the Swedish national holiday “National Day” saying nationalism and patriotism are “poison”.
> Priests Peter Englund and Helena Myrstener from the southern, heavily migrant-populated Swedish city of Malmö have said Swedish people should stop celebrating “National Day”.
> 
> They claim that “nothing good has come out of nationalism or patriotism” and the day has been “exploited by right wing populist forces” in an editorial for left wing Swedish newspaper Dagens Nyheter.
> 
> “The nation-state is a way to organise and administer but nothing to revere,” the pair wrote. National Day, which occurs June 6 every year, replaced Whit Monday becoming the official Swedish national holiday in 2005.
> 
> According to Englund and Myrstener, patriotism is a “poison” writing: “Patriotism has its roots in the patriarchal thinking that celebrates traditional masculinity as strength, competition, inequality, and reduces men to soldiers, and women to mothers. It goes without saying that this does not create good conditions for a world without borders.”
> 
> The best way to be proud of being Swedish, according to the authors, is to celebrate the right to vote and enjoy the various parks and nature in Sweden.
> 
> Englund and Myrstener also say the church should not be involved in civic holidays and say the Swedish Church has become too “synonymous with being Swedish”. Calling the Christian faith “radical”, “nationalism and patriotism must be swept away and replaced with internationalism and solidarity”.
> 
> In September this year, the Swedish Church will have elections to what is known as the “parliament” of the church. The two priests slammed the anti-mass immigration Sweden Democrats accusing the party of wanting to use the church to “consolidate a political ideology”.
> 
> The reaction to the article has been overwhelmingly negative with a poll on the paper’s website saying that 82 per cent of readers fundamentally disagree with the priests.
> 
> Last year, Tobias Andersson, the National President of the Sweden Democrat’s youth wing, the Young Swedes, slammed the church for having a “lack of Christianity”.
> 
> Andersson’s comments came after the lesbian Bishop of Stockholm Eva Brunne called for the removal of crosses in a church in her diocese in order to allow Muslims to pray there instead. Bishop Brunne defended the move saying it would make people of other faiths feel more welcome.


http://www.breitbart.com/london/2017/06/14/swedish-priests-demand-sweden-stop-celebrating-poisonous-national-holiday/


----------



## Jay Valero

What a pair of fuckheads.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Simply Flawless

> University of Cambridge history tutors have been told to refrain from using the word “genius” in class because it’s offensive towards women.


I'm a woman and this is the most dumbest thing i've ever read. If genius offends you get help


----------



## virus21

> Indigenous advocates from around the world are calling on a UN committee to ban the appropriation of Indigenous cultures — and to do it quickly.
> 
> Delegates from 189 countries, including Canada, are in Geneva this week as part of a specialized international committee within the World Intellectual Property Organization (WIPO), a United Nations agency.
> 
> Since it began in 2001, the committee has been working on creating and finishing three pieces of international law that would expand intellectual-property regulations to protect things like Indigenous designs, dances, words and traditional medicines.
> 
> The meeting takes place as concern grows worldwide about the rights of cultures to control their own materials. In the U.S. this week, designer Tory Burch agreed to change the description of one of her coats for women after Romanians protested that it had been described as African-inspired when it actually appropriated a traditional Romanian garment.
> 
> Speaking to the committee Monday, James Anaya, dean of law at the University of Colorado, said the UN's negotiated document should "obligate states to create effective criminal and civil enforcement procedures to recognize and prevent the non-consensual taking and illegitimate possession, sale and export of traditional cultural expressions."
> 
> Anaya said the document should also look at products that are falsely advertised as Indigenous-made or endorsed by Indigenous groups.
> 
> That would mean products like those in U.S.-based retailer Urban Outfitters "Navajo" line, Anaya said, including "Navajo hipster panties," a "peace treaty feather necklace" and a "Navajo print flask."
> 
> The Navajo Nation launched a legal battle against the company for trademark infringement in 2012. The case was settled out of court late last year.
> 
> Anaya is one of several Indigenous leaders at this round of negotiations who are questioning just how seriously some member states are taking the negotiations.
> 
> The committee has been working on three draft documents for 16 years, and member states are now going through them line by line.
> 
> It is a painstaking, slow process, and some Indigenous leaders say they are frustrated and disenchanted about the committee's future.
> 
> "We are only halfway through 2017 and yet the number of occurrences of misappropriation happening to Indigenous Peoples in all regions of the world seems relentless with no relief in sight," said Aroha Te Pareake Mead, a member of the Ngati Awa and Ngati Porou tribes in Wellington, New Zealand.
> 
> "We asked the international community to help deal with a problem that traverses international boundaries and are still waiting."
> 
> Low participation
> 
> Mead said part of the problem is that Indigenous groups around the world have no idea about the committee's work and often aren't being consulted by member states.
> 
> "People at a national level don't know what's going on, and there aren't many processes where you can get information about this or contribute to the positions that are being taken here."
> 
> Mead also noted that WIPO has what she called "one of the lowest" rates of Indigenous participation.
> 
> "The issues being discussed at the [Intergovernmental Committee] are also being discussed in Indigenous organizations and communities all around the world on a regular basis. So why are there not more Indigenous representatives here?"
> 
> Indigenous participation 'crucial'
> 
> There are Indigenous groups from around the world taking part in this round of negotiations, including groups from New Zealand, Kenya, Mexico, Colombia and the United States.
> 
> There is no Indigenous representation in the Canadian delegation.
> 
> Officials with Global Affairs Canada, Innovation, Science and Economic Development Canada and Canadian Heritage are taking part in this round of negotiations, but the lack of Canadian Indigenous representatives is drawing criticism from the Assembly of First Nations.
> 
> "The elders and knowledge keepers are the authorities who should oversee the creation of guidelines and a process for utilizing Indigenous knowledge in any activities," Assembly of First Nations National Chief Perry Bellegarde told CBC in a written statement.
> 
> "We welcome the investigation of such topics on an international stage like the United Nations, but it's crucial that Indigenous knowledge keepers are part of the dialogue."
> 
> There was no word on whether the federal government plans to consult with the AFN after this round of negotiations wraps up on Friday.


https://ca.news.yahoo.com/cultural-appropriation-illegal-worldwide-indigenous-141353873.html


----------



## virus21

> A Syracuse University professor recently urged students and colleagues to help “finish...off” the “fascists” who were demonstrating against Sharia law.
> 
> According to NPR, the Syracuse rally was marked by tensions between the anti-Sharia protesters—many of whom reportedly dressed in military-style fatigues—and self-styled “anti-fascist” (a.k.a., “antifa”) counter-protesters wearing face masks and carrying flags.
> 
> "We almost have the fascists in [sic] on the run...come down to the federal building to finish them off." Tweet This
> 
> [RELATED: Twitter threats land Rutgers prof in loony bin]
> 
> “We almost have the fascists in [sic] on the run,” Professor Dana Cloud tweeted Saturday, referring to the local “March Against Sharia” demonstration taking place that day. “Syracuse people come down to the federal building to finish them off.”
> 
> 
> 
> A self-proclaimed socialist, Cloud has been featured on Turning Point USA’s Professor Watchlist for blaming the U.S. for 9/11 and for rewriting the Pledge of Allegiance to the people of Iraq, Palestine and Afghanistan.
> 
> The “March Against Sharia” protests, organized by a pro-Donald Trump organization called ACT for America, have been met with resistance from “antifa” groups who contend that the group is using the threat of Sharia as a pretext to stoke anti-Muslim bias, though ACT maintains that it is merely drawing attention to the threat of incorporating elements of Sharia into the American justice system.
> 
> [RELATED: Drexel prof claims white genocide tweet was merely satire]
> 
> Lisa Joseph, who organized the ACT event in Syracuse, asserted that while she is not aware of any specific instances in which Sharia law has been implemented in this country, ACT is committed to “guarding against it” in order to ensure that “radical Islamist ideology [does] not hijack the peaceful Muslims here in this country”—a sentiment echoed by Syracuse student Ryan Dunn.
> 
> “People think it’s a legal system that Muslims are trying to impose on Americans,” Dunn told Campus Reform. “However, no one wants America governed by Sharia law, including American Muslims.”
> 
> The Syracuse Post-Standard reports that no violence took place at the local demonstration, though demonstrators on both sides engaged in a prolonged shouting match from opposite sides of a street.
> 
> Campus Reform reached out to professor Cloud, but did not get a response in time for publication.


http://www.campusreform.org/?ID=9312
Can we categorize socialism as a mental disease at this point?



> What do you do when POC go against the oppression narrative? Call them white of course.
> If you’re a light-skinned or white-passing “person of color” and you’ve ever spoken out against social justice, you’ve most likely heard these words before.
> 
> “What do you know? You’re white.”
> 
> “No I’m not,” you might have said, perhaps equally confused about how they could have categorized you so wrongly and why your race even matters in the first place. Personally, “I’m biracial,” or “I’m Asian,” are my follow-ups of choice.
> 
> “You don’t count,” they almost always dismiss. “You’re not a real person of color,” might come next if they're feeling charitable. If they’re not, phrases like “race traitor,” “self-loathing,” and slurs such as Uncle Tom and **** will most likely make appearances.
> 
> Although there’s certainly no love lost between SJWs and the oft-memed “straight, white, cis males” who criticize them, there’s no question that social justice warriors reserve a special type of vitriol for those in the allegedly oppressed class who go against the party line.
> 
> As someone who's biracial, if I were to bemoan my lack of belonging to any one culture and the struggles of being racially ambiguous, I would be celebrated as symbol of strength and bravery by the social justice community. Sites like Salon and Jezebel would write articles commending me for breaking the mold of mono-racial individuals in the public eye (that’s probably what they call them, right?).
> 
> As someone who's Asian, if I were to criticize the way society fetishizes me and argue how harmful stereotypes, even positive ones, can be, by now I might have the backing of giants like MTV News or heck, even the Huffington Post. They’d market me as a dangerous force against the prevailing white narrative in independent media. Or something.
> 
> However, since I am, in reality, someone who actively speaks out against victimhood and identity politics, and praises our society for the opportunities it offers all people, regardless of race, there’s no fanfare waiting for me from these people who proclaim to be champions for us non-white individuals.
> 
> Not only are there no congratulations from the regressive left, when it comes to critiques of my work there are usually harsh words, and perhaps most frustratingly, denials of my status as a person of color.
> 
> You see, social justice aims to paint race not as something biological, but rather something social, something that isn’t inherent in our genes, but rather a construct perpetuated by our racist, imperialist culture. We see the extreme forms of this manifested in African-American wannabes like Rachel Dolezal and (although he denies it) Shaun King who are in actuality whiter than a layer of freshly fallen snow. If race isn't biological, then there's no reason why someone who feels black and identifies with black culture should be unable to really be black with the help of a perm and some self-tanner.
> 
> Obviously (to most of us), this concept of race makes as much sense as anti-capitalists organizing rallies on their smartphones. However, one of the more interesting side-effects of viewing race as a social construct is that, if race is indeed cultural and not biological, then denouncing someone as not being of a certain race when they go against the prevailing political opinions of said race makes perfect sense.
> 
> The fact that my DNA is of the Han Chinese people doesn’t matter to these constructivists. For them, race is all about experience, and nothing about biology. My race isn't determined by my heritage, it's determined by the fact that I can sort of look white, I might have been “treated” as if I were white, and my political views line up with those of the whites. If I'm unable to identify with the lived experiences of most people of color, then to heck with what science says, I must clearly a white girl. Right?
> 
> Wrong. I have news for these SJWs: races aren’t clubs. Races aren’t political parties. Races aren’t ideologies, and races don’t have rites of passage. You don’t get to determine or dismiss someone’s race simply because they don’t fit your narrative as someone who’s oppressed, down-trodden and victimized (or rather, someone who at least thinks they are).
> 
> SJWs are obsessed with moral relativism, but this relativism just doesn't translate to something like race. Attempting to paint race not just as our phenotypes, but as our cultural experiences, characters, and political opinions will only ever lead to more racism and more division. So I’m sorry if non-white people like me ruin the narrative of a society that mistreats anyone who isn't European, but that doesn't mean you get to define my ethnicity.


https://www.themaven.net/roamingmillennial/culture/LDB7FNSF4Ei0-pcG8Rxa9Q


----------



## CamillePunk

This Is What Superheroes Would Look Like With Realistic Bodies

they literally just made them all fat

earth was a mistake


----------



## virus21

CamillePunk said:


> This Is What Superheroes Would Look Like With Realistic Bodies
> 
> they literally just made them all fat
> 
> earth was a mistake


Its called projecting

Also





Funny thing is Mexicans are actually flattered about this


----------



## Reaper

Government everybody.


----------



## MrMister

CamillePunk said:


> This Is What Superheroes Would Look Like With Realistic Bodies
> 
> they literally just made them all fat
> 
> earth was a mistake


fat Cyborg was the best.

also need to make statues David and Venus de Milo fat as well imo.


----------



## Reaper




----------



## Jay Valero

MrMister said:


> fat Cyborg was the best.
> 
> also need to make statues David and Venus de Milo fat as well imo.


I preferred fat Black Panther myself.


----------



## MrMister

Jay Valero said:


> I preferred fat Black Panther myself.


his gut was pretty sweet, but i truly believe we need more realistic metal prosthetics for those that are part human and mostly machine.


----------



## Jay Valero

MrMister said:


> his gut was pretty sweet, but i truly believe we need more realistic metal prosthetics for those that are part human and mostly machine.


That can be a slippery slope. I mean, which bathrooms will they use? The last thing we need is an army of Terminators taking a dump wherever the hell they want!

#think of the children


----------



## MrMister

it's a conundrum for sure, but we can figure this out after we have come to terms with a more realistic portrayal of metal.


----------



## Jay Valero

Well, I feel the first order of business should be determining at what % of metal and cybernetics they stop being people and start being things. At what point is a life no longer a life?


----------



## MrMister

As long as the metal is portrayed realistically, that's all that matters. We can't have metal developing poor self esteem. We can't really think too much about this stuff imo. It's about feelings.


----------



## 777

I can't wait for the realistic scenes where the 'hero' can't do anything without wheezing and keeling over, or the issue about bed sores or the inevitable issue featuring the death of a hero through massive coronary.


----------



## Jay Valero

Sometimes I don't know whether to laugh or cry.


----------



## DOPA

http://www.cbc.ca/amp/1.4157943



> Indigenous advocates from around the world are calling on a UN committee to ban the appropriation of Indigenous cultures — and to do it quickly.
> 
> Delegates from 189 countries, including Canada, are in Geneva this week as part of a specialized international committee within the World Intellectual Property Organization (WIPO), a United Nations agency.
> 
> Since it began in 2001, the committee has been working on creating and finishing three pieces of international law that would expand intellectual-property regulations to protect things like Indigenous designs, dances, words and traditional medicines.
> 
> The meeting takes place as concern grows worldwide about the rights of cultures to control their own materials. In the U.S. this week, designer Tory Burch agreed to change the description of one of her coats for women after Romanians protested that it had been described as African-inspired when it actually appropriated a traditional Romanian garment.
> 
> Speaking to the committee Monday, James Anaya, dean of law at the University of Colorado, said the UN's negotiated document should "obligate states to create effective criminal and civil enforcement procedures to recognize and prevent the non-consensual taking and illegitimate possession, sale and export of traditional cultural expressions."
> 
> Anaya said the document should also look at products that are falsely advertised as Indigenous-made or endorsed by Indigenous groups.
> 
> That would mean products like those in U.S.-based retailer Urban Outfitters "Navajo" line, Anaya said, including "Navajo hipster panties," a "peace treaty feather necklace" and a "Navajo print flask."
> 
> The Navajo Nation launched a legal battle against the company for trademark infringement in 2012. The case was settled out of court late last year.
> 
> Anaya is one of several Indigenous leaders at this round of negotiations who are questioning just how seriously some member states are taking the negotiations.
> 
> The committee has been working on three draft documents for 16 years, and member states are now going through them line by line.
> 
> It is a painstaking, slow process, and some Indigenous leaders say they are frustrated and disenchanted about the committee's future.
> 
> "We are only halfway through 2017 and yet the number of occurrences of misappropriation happening to Indigenous Peoples in all regions of the world seems relentless with no relief in sight," said Aroha Te Pareake Mead, a member of the Ngati Awa and Ngati Porou tribes in Wellington, New Zealand.
> 
> "We asked the international community to help deal with a problem that traverses international boundaries and are still waiting."
> 
> Low participation
> 
> Mead said part of the problem is that Indigenous groups around the world have no idea about the committee's work and often aren't being consulted by member states.
> 
> "People at a national level don't know what's going on, and there aren't many processes where you can get information about this or contribute to the positions that are being taken here."
> 
> Mead also noted that WIPO has what she called "one of the lowest" rates of Indigenous participation.
> 
> "The issues being discussed at the [Intergovernmental Committee] are also being discussed in Indigenous organizations and communities all around the world on a regular basis. So why are there not more Indigenous representatives here?"
> 
> Indigenous participation 'crucial'
> 
> There are Indigenous groups from around the world taking part in this round of negotiations, including groups from New Zealand, Kenya, Mexico, Colombia and the United States.
> 
> There is no Indigenous representation in the Canadian delegation.
> 
> Officials with Global Affairs Canada, Innovation, Science and Economic Development Canada and Canadian Heritage are taking part in this round of negotiations, but the lack of Canadian Indigenous representatives is drawing criticism from the Assembly of First Nations.
> 
> "The elders and knowledge keepers are the authorities who should oversee the creation of guidelines and a process for utilizing Indigenous knowledge in any activities," Assembly of First Nations National Chief Perry Bellegarde told CBC in a written statement.
> 
> "We welcome the investigation of such topics on an international stage like the United Nations, but it's crucial that Indigenous knowledge keepers are part of the dialogue."
> 
> There was no word on whether the federal government plans to consult with the AFN after this round of negotiations wraps up on Friday.


This is cancerous.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

It's like we're living in Orwell's 1984.


----------



## Jay Valero

777 said:


> I can't wait for the realistic scenes where the 'hero' can't do anything without wheezing and keeling over, or the issue about bed sores or the inevitable issue featuring the death of a hero through massive coronary.


Or to take a break from combating evil in order to plow down a basket of fried Mars bars.


----------



## virus21




----------



## CamillePunk

Well said...Camille. :mj


----------



## deepelemblues

CamillePunk said:


> Well said...Camille. :mj


So in other words today's liberalism's evolution into old-style Marxism is not quite complete in the economic sphere but essentially is complete in the social sphere.


----------



## virus21




----------



## MrMister

The Paglia quote omitted the one million "k's" she says after every other word k.


----------



## virus21

Viewer discretion advised for this one
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAt24Hsap80


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875490232631783427

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874993535547826176


----------



## deepelemblues

Making cultural appropriation illegal :heyman6


----------



## Martins

Just recently, after YEARS of never enjoying it when my dad listened to it around the house or in the car, I came to spend a few days at home with a newfound appreciation for Cape Verdean funaná, which I've been listening to (and pretending I can dance to it) nonstop since this afternoon.

Now cultural appropriation is illegal and I won't be allowed to bond with my dad over it anymore :cry


----------



## 777

What the anarcho-commies don't seem to understand is that 'they' are the bourgeoisie not the prols.


----------



## virus21

> WASHINGTON — In the spring of 2016, Brian Levin found himself in an uncomfortable position: trying to save the life of a Ku Klux Klan member.
> 
> Levin, a former New York City cop who studies domestic extremism as the director of the Center for the Study of Hate and Extremism at California State University, was documenting a Klan rally in Anaheim, California, when a counterprotest suddenly took a violent swing — forcing Levin to physically place himself between a Klansman and a furious, anti-fascist mob that seemed ready to kill.
> 
> It made Levin wonder if in his focus on the obvious subject — the white supremacists — he’d overlooked a growing source of extremism: the far left. “At that point, I said we have something coalescing on the hard left,” Levin told VICE News.
> 
> Wednesday morning’s shooting of Republican lawmakers at a baseball practice in Virginia seemed to raise the question again. The shooter, James T. Hodgkinson, was a Bernie Sanders-supporting man from Illinois with a record of anti-Trump rantings on social media. His politics have quickly become a talking point among some conservative pundits seeking a quick political score: proof of a looming leftist campaign against the government.
> 
> Experts in homegrown extremism say it’s not so simple — Hodgkinson had no known association to any left-wing extremist group. But they also say that the past few months have seen enough of a rise in politically motivated violence from the far left that monitors of right-wing extremism have begun shifting their focus, and sounding the alarm. They see indications that the uptick in extremist rhetoric and anti-government activism that characterized the early years of the Obama presidency are beginning to manifest on the far left in the early days of Trump’s, and that the two sides are increasingly headed for confrontation.
> 
> “I think we’re in a time when we can’t ignore the extremism from the Left,” said Oren Segal, the director of the Center on Extremism, an arm of the Anti-Defamation League. Over the past few months, the ADL, which hosts regular seminars on homegrown extremism for law enforcement officials, has begun warning of the rising threat posed by far-left groups, most recently at a seminar just this past Sunday. “When we have anti-fascist counterprotests — not that they are the same as white supremacists — that can ratchet up the violence at these events, and it means we can see people who are violent on their own be attracted to that,” Segal said. “I hate to say it, but it feels inevitable.”
> 
> The evidence is so far largely anecdotal. Levin says that since December 2015, he’s documented nearly two-dozen episodes in California where political events turned violent because of agitation on both sides, something he says he hardly ever saw before. Now, there are violent clashes on college campuses involving groups like Antifa, the anti-fascist group, taking on the alt-right; and aggressive anti-Trump rallies attended by members of the ******* Revolt, a new pro-minority, anti-supremacist group that encourages its members to train with rifles. Online, hard leftists increasingly discuss politics in dire terms, and rationalize violence as a necessity— even the true inheritor of traditional progressive activism. (Or, in the case of the “Punch a Nazi” meme, a fun game.)
> 
> Left-wing extremism, of course, is nothing new. Groups like the Weather Underground and the Black Panthers have deep roots, and in the years after 9/11, Segal says, the largest source of extremist violence was from the Left: eco-terrorists and animal rights activists. But those later organizations mostly targeted institutions; in the modern era, politically motivated violence perpetrated by angry lone-wolf attackers bearing automatic rifles, of the sort carried out in Wednesday’s attack, has until now largely been a modus operandi of the far right.
> 
> In a recent interview with VICE News Tonight, a chapter leader of one newly formed anti-fascist group called ******* Revolt said the group has taken up guns only in self-defense. “We are a response to a rise in politically motivated violence and intimidation against vulnerable communities,” said the chapter leader, who asked to be identified only by his first name, Mitch. “That doesn’t mean that we’re, like, looking for a fight. We’re just trying to defend ourselves.”
> 
> ******* Revolt doesn’t self-identify as “left,” but its ideals tend to fall along the liberal side of the spectrum: pro-Muslim, pro-immigrant, pro-LGBT, anti–economic inequality. But Mitch said that the group had also found unlikely common cause with some members of the local Three Percenter Militia, a largely right-wing, anti-Obama group. In fact, some Three Percenters have even started to attend ******* Revolt meetings, Mitch said.
> 
> Chris Hamilton, an expert on American extremist movements at Washburn University in Topeka, Kansas, says anti-authoritarian sentiment may be blurring what once seemed to be clear ideological lines. “If you think about it, leftists never joined the National Rifle Association — unless they were radicals, they never thought about stockpiling weapons,” he said. “Ok. Well, maybe we’re entering a period where leftists will start thinking about things in that way, like the eco-radicals did in the ’70s.”
> 
> Hamilton says that as he browses far-left websites and listens to left-wing talk radio, he hears some of the same sentiments he’s been hearing for years on the right. “These days, that kind of sentiment is popping up in the middle and on the left; it’s not just in the sovereign citizen movement,” he said. “I’m really worried about rising civil strife in the U.S.”
> 
> Levin is worried about it too: The embrace by the far left of tactics that were previously the purview of the far right means the level of political tension in the country can only go up. “I’ve been going up and down the state of California meeting with law enforcement officials about this. I’m very concerned about it,” he said. “What we’re seeing is the democratization of extremism and the tactics of radicalism. I’ve been warning about this, and nobody gave a shit.”


https://news.vice.com/story/extremism-experts-are-starting-to-worry-about-the-left


----------



## Reaper

deepelemblues said:


> Making cultural appropriation illegal :heyman6


It's only cultural appropriation if white people do it. If we were to actually care about cultural appropriation, then here are all the things that are a part of white culture:

- Non-whites can't use modern medicine
- Non-whites can't use cellphones, TV's, computers, kitchen appliances. Anything created by microsoft, apple .. video games. 
- Non-whites can't wear jeans, t-shirts, rubber flip-flops, go to malls, buy goods from walmart, macy's, amazon, can't drive cars, can't work in white owned businesses. 
- No more american burgers, mcdonald's, KFC, fast food. 
- No more Pizza. 
- No more hollywood movies, no more superhero comics, no more TV. No more Marvel, DC, Star Wars. ALL created by the white man.
- No brown person can watch Game of Thrones since it is written by a white man. Nope to Walking Dead. 
- Can't read any books in English. Definitely can't speak or write in English to communicate. That's definitely Cultural Appropriation. 

Etc etc. 

Anything and everything that the white ethic of capitalism has created in the world must be taken back by whites and made illegal for non-whites to use. 

But of course, that's racist ... 

That said, self-hate is a white problem. No one hates whites more than other whites themselves so at least ya'all can't blame us for that.


----------



## Jay Valero

Iconoclast said:


> It's only cultural appropriation if white people do it. If we were to actually care about cultural appropriation, then here are all the things that are a part of white culture:
> 
> - Non-whites can't use modern medicine
> - Non-whites can't use cellphones, TV's, computers, kitchen appliances. Anything created by microsoft, apple .. video games.
> - Non-whites can't wear jeans, t-shirts, rubber flip-flops, go to malls, buy goods from walmart, macy's, amazon, can't drive cars, can't work in white owned businesses.
> - No more american burgers, mcdonald's, KFC, fast food.
> - No more Pizza.
> - No more hollywood movies, no more superhero comics, no more TV. No more Marvel, DC, Star Wars. ALL created by the white man.
> - No brown person can watch Game of Thrones since it is written by a white man. Nope to Walking Dead.
> - Can't read any books in English. Definitely can't speak or write in English to communicate. That's definitely Cultural Appropriation.
> 
> Etc etc.
> 
> Anything and everything that the white ethic of capitalism has created in the world must be taken back by whites and made illegal for non-whites to use.
> 
> But of course, that's racist ...
> 
> That said, self-hate is a white problem. No one hates whites more than other whites themselves so at least ya'all can't blame us for that.


You had to cite fast food? You couldn't have given us fine dining?


----------



## whelp

Iconoclast said:


> It's only cultural appropriation if white people do it. If we were to actually care about cultural appropriation, then here are all the things that are a part of white culture:
> 
> - Non-whites can't use modern medicine
> - Non-whites can't use cellphones, TV's, computers, kitchen appliances. Anything created by microsoft, apple .. video games.
> - Non-whites can't wear jeans, t-shirts, rubber flip-flops, go to malls, buy goods from walmart, macy's, amazon, can't drive cars, can't work in white owned businesses.
> - No more american burgers, mcdonald's, KFC, fast food.
> - No more Pizza.
> - No more hollywood movies, no more superhero comics, no more TV. No more Marvel, DC, Star Wars. ALL created by the white man.
> - No brown person can watch Game of Thrones since it is written by a white man. Nope to Walking Dead.
> - Can't read any books in English. Definitely can't speak or write in English to communicate. That's definitely Cultural Appropriation.
> 
> Etc etc.
> 
> Anything and everything that the white ethic of capitalism has created in the world must be taken back by whites and made illegal for non-whites to use.
> 
> But of course, that's racist ...
> 
> That said, self-hate is a white problem. No one hates whites more than other whites themselves so at least ya'all can't blame us for that.


well im white and i think im excellent, no self hate here!


----------



## Reaper

Jay Valero said:


> You had to cite fast food? You couldn't have given us fine dining?


Fine dining is culturally ambiguous :Shrug 

I believe that the concept of fine dining was stolen from Chinese Emperors and/or ancient Egyptians so I'm not sure if it evolved in white europe by itself without cross-cultural influences. 

But fast food is definitely a white cultural phenomenon with no ambiguity :lol


----------



## Jay Valero

Iconoclast said:


> Fine dining is culturally ambiguous :Shrug
> 
> I believe that the concept of fine dining was stolen from Chinese Emperors and/or ancient Egyptians so I'm not sure if it evolved in white europe by itself without cross-cultural influences.
> 
> But fast food is definitely a white cultural phenomenon with no ambiguity :lol


Nah. The Chinese got the noodle thing, but the entire regimented brigade system started in Europe. Without that salient point, Asia has no claim. From Careme to Esoffier to Keller, white Europeans get this one. Fast food, on the other hand, grew out of street food. Good luck untangling which culture was the first to sell a hunk of stuff on a stick.


----------



## TripleG

So they want to make Cultural Appropriation illegal? 

OK, couple questions. 

One, how would you even enforce that? 

Two, if there is no such thing as Cultural Appropriation, then would there be any culture at all? I kind of feel like we are always borrowing things from established cultures to create something new. For example, Superheroes are basically the modern day Greek Myths. Should I accuse Marvel and DC of "Cultural Appropriation" and for all their properties to be disbanded? What about Star Wars? Star Wars borrowed from myths, legends, religions, cultures, and just about everything else you can imagine. Is that wrong? Shakespeare borrowed from different governments, societies, and time periods to tell his stories. Is that immoral? 

Fucking hell, America has always been described as a melting pot, a melding of all ideas and cultures in one society. And I've always believed in the spirit of the individual. Express yourself. Be yourself, and be whatever makes you happy. 

So, do they not want that anymore? Do they just want us all to be exactly the same, not pursue anything that speaks to us or inspires us, and just be automatons defined by whatever fucking label they assign to us?


----------



## Miss Sally

Cultural Appropriation laws make zero sense, it also makes zero sense you have Politicians in places like Sweden saying there is no Swedish culture.

I'm very confused as to all of this, it's Cultural Appropriation and gender/biology etc is a Social Construct so technically everyone is SOMETHING yet nothing at the same time!

Do any of these people have any clue as to what in the hell they can agree on?


----------



## Jay Valero

Miss Sally said:


> Cultural Appropriation laws make zero sense, it also makes zero sense you have Politicians in places like Sweden saying there is no Swedish culture.
> 
> I'm very confused as to all of this, it's Cultural Appropriation and gender/biology etc is a Social Construct so technically everyone is SOMETHING yet nothing at the same time!
> 
> *Do any of these people have any clue as to what in the hell they can agree on?*


White heterosexual Christians are bad.


----------



## Reaper

Jay Valero said:


> White heterosexual Christians are bad.


^^^This is it. That's the _*entire*_ background and reason for the existence of the Cultural Appropriation argument.

There's no need to make it about anything else because every single time it's brought up, it's to shame white people.

The UN is the most backward ass white hating piece of shit organization in the modern era. All white countries need to wake up and tell those freeloading third worlders to fuck off.


----------



## DesolationRow

A high school in Marin County, CA is, according to several people I know, going to try to let kids "identify" as being handicapped for parking stalls designated for the disabled. Do not believe that is going to work. :lmao


----------



## 2 Ton 21

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/education/education-news/cambridge-university-sexism-row-genius-lecturers-students-a7787401.html



> *Cambridge University examiners told it is sexist to use the word 'genius' to describe students*
> 
> History faculty academic claims the department wants to use more 'transparent' language to help eradicate gender inequality
> 
> Men are still statistically more likely to achieve top grades at Cambridge University - an issue academics had attributed to the 'male dominated environment'
> 
> Cambridge University examiners have been warned against using words such as “flair”, “brilliance” and “genius” when assessing students’ work because they are associated with men, an academic has revealed.
> 
> Lucy Delap, a lecturer in British History at the top-ranking institution, said History tutors are discouraged from using the terms because they “carry assumptions of gender inequality”.
> 
> She told The Telegraph: “Some of those words, in particular genius, have a very long intellectual history where it has long been associated with qualities culturally assumed to be male.
> 
> “Some women are fine with that, but others might find it hard to see themselves in those categories”.
> 
> Dr Delap, who specialises in gender history, said one of the reasons why men get more first class degrees at Oxford and Cambridge than women is because female students struggle with the “male dominated environment”.
> 
> She pointed towards reading lists dominated by male authors and the lack of diversity seen in college portrait collections as examples.
> 
> Her comments follow a debate sparked by the Oxford University History Faculty this week, when the department was accused of sexism for introducing a “take home” exam paper.
> 
> The move was said to be part of a restructuring of the degree course, with the hoping of boosting results for female students who are statistically better performers at long term assessment over sit-down exams.
> 
> But some faculty members criticised the decision, warning that it risked implying that women are the “weaker sex”.
> 
> In order to help Cambridge University progress in terms of gender equality, Dr Delap said her department wanted to use language that was more “transparent”.
> 
> "We’re rewriting our first two years of our History degree to create a wider set of paper choices," she explained, "to make assessment criteria clearer, and to really try and root out the unhelpful and very vague talk of ‘genius’, of ‘brilliance’, of ‘flair’ which carries assumptions of gender inequality and also of class and ethnicity.“


----------



## Kink_Brawn

Cultural Appropriation not only being taken seriously as a concept, but being enforced as an actual law would be interesting.

As mentioned, we live in THE WEST, the US was founded as a satellite nation of Europe. Predominantly 85-90% of everything in our society from the universalization of ethics, the concept of freedom as we currently know it, animal rights, environmentalism, taking concepts like abstraction and recording it and giving it basis and definition.....Basically over the half of everything in the modern world was either created or improved by Europeans.

It would be absolutely hilarious to see all black, hispanic and middle eastern, south Asian peoples get their dogs seized because the vast majority of dog breeds were domesticated in Europe....and that's white people stuff. I guess East Asians would get to have Shi-tzus and Akitas and shit like that, but, those dogs bark too much.


----------



## deepelemblues

If cultural appropriation is gonna be illegal then rest of the world stop playing baseball and basketball pls THEY OURS BACK THE FUCK OFF

Also no more modern computers for you the silicon chip be ours too. Enjoy your vacuum tube "computers" the size of a house

Oh wait WHITE PEOPLE INVENTED THOSE TOO

No computers of any kind for anyone who ain't white sorry the cultural appropriation police have so declared


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

"Cultural appropriation" laws sound dumb as fuck and "cultural appropriation" being an actual moral crusade in today's society is also incredibly dumb as fuck. I've also no qualms or reservations about labeling those who actually support this twisted version of "cultural appropriation" and would go to bat for such laws as fucking imbeciles. None whatsoever. I wouldn't hold back on that front at all.


----------



## 777




----------



## Jay Valero

777 said:


>


How the hell did that eunuch get elected???


----------



## Reaper

:clap 

There's some factual errors about the history, but he has got the entire jist of it.


----------



## DOPA

The lack of self awareness here is hilarious :lmao.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

L-DOPA said:


> The lack of self awareness here is hilarious :lmao.


We live in a time of Idiocracy. I thought it'd never happen, but I realize how clueless I was. It's here, it's prevalent, and it's not going anywhere. Those of you who have common sense and walk their own path, I salute you and I hope for nothing but the best when the shit hits the fan, because it will.


----------



## ChaoticMessiah

L-DOPA said:


> The lack of self awareness here is hilarious :lmao.


Yep.

I mean, to be stupid enough to dismiss something good ("don't rape women, scumbags") and then jump to the "terrorist" defense ("we'll stop raping women when idiots stop blowing themselves up in crowded places").....Holy fuck.

I'll bet the guy who used that as a response is one of those "wah, I'm a nice guy, why don't girls like me?" idiots.

Unless he's not who you meant in your comment.


----------



## DOPA

ChaoticMessiah said:


> Yep.
> 
> I mean, to be stupid enough to dismiss something good ("don't rape women, scumbags") and then jump to the "terrorist" defense ("we'll stop raping women when idiots stop blowing themselves up in crowded places").....Holy fuck.
> 
> I'll bet the guy who used that as a response is one of those "wah, I'm a nice guy, why don't girls like me?" idiots.
> 
> Unless he's not who you meant in your comment.


I think the point of why he said that went straight over your head...


----------



## deepelemblues

L-DOPA said:


> I think the point of why he said that went straight over your head...


I think she hates herself because every man she has ever slept with was a rapist. 

Since, you know... the point he was making.


----------



## virus21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875858264860372992


----------



## Simply Flawless

A law against cultural appropriation is a very dangerous slope to slide down. There are idiots out there who say braids are a black person invention when celtics were doing it THOUSANDS of years before....i pray this law doesn't happen


----------



## Miss Sally

ChaoticMessiah said:


> Yep.
> 
> I mean, to be stupid enough to dismiss something good ("don't rape women, scumbags") and then jump to the "terrorist" defense ("we'll stop raping women when idiots stop blowing themselves up in crowded places").....Holy fuck.
> 
> I'll bet the guy who used that as a response is one of those "wah, I'm a nice guy, why don't girls like me?" idiots.
> 
> Unless he's not who you meant in your comment.


----------



## CamillePunk

http://reason.com/blog/2017/06/17/if-you-think-campus-free-speech-is-no-bi



> Are you one of those people who suspects that all the brouhaha over campus free speech outrages, no matter how individually insane the stories, might be exaggerated in the aggregate when it comes to prevalence and effect? It's OK—I am one of those people, despite writing about the subject on occasion and reading all the fine work done at Reason by Robby Soave and other colleagues.
> 
> Or I should say, I was one of those people, before watching Thursday's Vice News segment from Evergreen State College in Olympia, Washington, where (as Ben Haller has written here previously) things have gone pear-shaped ever since a lone white professor refused to stay home during an activist "Day of Absence" for those with pallid skin pigment. Vice News correspondent (and former Reasoner/current Fifth Columnist) Michael Moynihan visited the embattled campus to query the antagonists in the controversy, and the results are stunning, infuriating, bananas. I have often wondered what it would be like to capture people in the midst of an ideological re-education exercise; now I wonder no more:


This college president is the most cucked dude ever. :done The people in charge at this school need to just start kicking these people out. If you're going to try and RACIALLY SEGREGATE THE SCHOOL, that should be grounds for expulsion. The people in charge of these colleges ought to look at our glorious president as an example and grow some fucking balls. Of course, it's largely their own ideology being played out (but to extremes they can no longer control or protect themselves from), so that's unlikely.


----------



## Reaper

Tariq Nasheed confirmed neo-Nazi. Thanks to him, today I learned what a "bed wench" is ...


----------



## deepelemblues

CamillePunk said:


> http://reason.com/blog/2017/06/17/if-you-think-campus-free-speech-is-no-bi
> 
> This college president is the most cucked dude ever. :done The people in charge at this school need to just start kicking these people out. If you're going to try and RACIALLY SEGREGATE THE SCHOOL, that should be grounds for expulsion. The people in charge of these colleges ought to look at our glorious president as an example and grow some fucking balls. Of course, it's largely their own ideology being played out (but to extremes they can no longer control or protect themselves from), so that's unlikely.


What the students want to happen






What is going to happen eventually and inevitably if they don't stop






What we are witnessing is the beginning stage of how a political movement - in this case, progressivism - destroys itself by making everyone not already on their side fearful of them and eventually hateful towards them


----------



## CamillePunk

Iconoclast said:


> Tariq Nasheed confirmed neo-Nazi. Thanks to him, today I learned what a "bed wench" is ...


I posted the same thing on Twitter. :lol Googled "bedwench" and honestly, got pretty aroused by what I found. :mj

Cheers Tariq, you fucking nutcase.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

"All of it began the first time some of you, who know better, and are old enough to know better, let young people think that they have the right to choose the laws they would obey as long as they were doing it in the name of social protest"

BOOM!

Reagan was so boss! roud


----------



## Reaper

CamillePunk said:


> I posted the same thing on Twitter. :lol Googled "bedwench" and honestly, got pretty aroused by what I found. :mj
> 
> Cheers Tariq, you fucking nutcase.


:kobelol 

You'd be surprised at the number of girls willing to be slaves these days. Even girls who'll accept masters in poly relationships. 

Shoeonhead being one of them as she openly wears a slave collar. Though she may not be a "slave" as there's subs who wear those as well.


----------



## ChaoticMessiah

Miss Sally said:


>


Ah, okay, I get it.

You're one of those "women should stay in the kitchen and shut the fuck up" people. Cool.


----------



## MrMister

Simply Flawless said:


> A law against cultural appropriation is a very dangerous slope to slide down. There are idiots out there who say braids are a black person invention when celtics were doing it THOUSANDS of years before....i pray this law doesn't happen


It's probably impossible to trace braiding to any exact origin. Braiding probably predates civilization. Of course, you can look at many instances and see that people came up with very similar ideas with having any contact with one another. It stands to reason that people all over the world with long hair found out ways to fashion it in all different styles.

Then there's the abject pettiness of people that want so badly for things to be THEIRS. THIS IS MINE. People act like 4 years olds.


----------



## virus21

> On the street where I grew up there was an old man who was sweet, friendly… and racist. This was the 1980s: every street had one. Always draped in an overcoat, even when it was tarmac-meltingly hot, he’d march back from the corner shop each morning, tabloid tucked under arm, looking to ensnare one of us in chat. About the weather. The football. ‘Coloureds.’  One time, I was walking back from the Chinese takeaway when he appeared. Spotting the takeaway’s distinctive white bags, he cried out cheerily: ‘You don’t wanna be eating that muck! Can’t your mum make a roast?!’
> 
> His blather burst out of my memory banks recently when I was reading about Lena Dunham, Girls star, feminist and fan of the unflattering nude scene. On hearing that students at her alma mater, Oberlin in Ohio, were demanding that the college canteen stop serving sushi because it’s ‘cultural appropriation’ for white brats to make and eat such fare, Dunham declared: ‘Right on.’ People used to say ‘right on’ about sticking it to the pigs or smashing capitalism — now they say it about snatching sashimi from a hungry white college kid.
> 
> Where had I heard this before? This idea that it’s ‘problematic’ (isn’t everything now) for white people to eat Asian food? And it hit me. The old duffer. He and Dunham might come from polar opposite moral universes — he from a beat-up street in north London, she from an achingly middle-class bit of Brooklyn — but both had somehow happened upon a samey idea about white folks and Asian food.  This is the thing about the obsession with ‘cultural appropriation’: it rehabilitates in PC lingo foul old ideas about racial purity. It makes respectable what that old man used to say: that the races should stick to their own cultures.
> 
> Not content with getting Native American head-dress banned at music festivals, stopping students from wearing sombreros, and telling off Beyoncé for writhing about in a sari, warriors against cultural appropriation have trained their demented gaze on food.  In February, Pembroke College, Cambridge, came under fire for serving ‘culturally insensitive’ food, including a mango and beef jerky dish that was called ‘Jamaican stew’ and a Tunisian rice dish that wasn’t properly Tunisian. Imagine going out for a meal with these moaners. You’d top yourself before the night was out.
> 
> The hipster fad for barbecue food is getting it in its fat neck, too. You think tucking into a stack of sticky baby ribs in places like the Blues Kitchen in Camden is a bit of fun? You’re wrong, as usual. ‘Barbecue is a form of cultural power’, says a writer for the Guardian (where else). It’s a tradition of ‘enslaved Africans’ and you insult those people when you peel the pork off a pig belly in some Hackney hangout. Eating, like everything else, is racism.  Even tea is under attack. It’s a ‘boring, beige relic of our colonial past’, says Joel Golby, a writer for Vice, the bible of Shoreditch bores. You can’t even have a cuppa without being induced to feel colonial guilt. Every sip should remind you of Amritsar. Mea cuppa.
> 
> In Israel a couple of years ago I had the pleasure of being cooked for by the legendary Shalom Kadosh. No one cooks fish like this man. But he’s most famous, or infamous, for his falafel, which he once had the gall to call ‘Israeli cuisine’. It’s actually more Palestinian. A group of Palestinian chefs said Kadosh had launched a ‘flagrant Israeli attack on our culture’.
> 
> Having eaten his falafel, all I can say is that if this is cultural appropriation, I want more of it. And that’s the point: cultural appropriation is a good thing. A brilliant thing. It’s the human thing. The politically correct want to box us all off according to skin colour, gender identity, cultural heritage. But the deeper human instinct is to mix things up. Pop, art, literature and, strikingly, food are all the better when they borrow from other cultures; having nicked tricks and fused styles to create hybrid ideas and dishes we all gleefully tuck into. Like that old bloke from my street, the guardians of racial correctness want us all to stay in our cultural lanes. ‘Can’t your mum make a roast?’ Ignore them. Break out. Eat what you like. Wear what you like. The idea that there is ‘white culture’ and ‘black culture’ is infinitely more offensive than beardy hipsters baking Cajun cornbread.


https://life.spectator.co.uk/2017/06/even-tea-drinking-is-cultural-appropriation-now-oh-mea-cuppa/


----------



## Jay Valero

Good article. Could have made fun of Lena Dunham more. "She" deserves it.


----------



## virus21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876400503109955584The end is here


----------



## Reaper

Buy your dads good things.



virus21 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876400503109955584The end is here


I guess the "slippery slope" argument people used to make against gays wasn't wrong after all. Not that there's anything wrong with homosexuality, just saying that now they really are doing everything in their power to normalize fucking children as was predicted. The problem here is that they are using the exact same arguments as were used to normalize homosexuality and are trying to latch on to the LGBT community and feminists for support. 

I suppose the next wave of attempted normalization will be bestiality after all.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Kink_Brawn

I hate Sargon of Akkad.

Full of himself.


----------



## deepelemblues

Kink_Brawn said:


> I hate Sargon of Akkad.
> 
> Full of himself.


I think he's a bit less concise than he could be - which can be a sign of that.

Remember brevity is the soul of wit!


----------



## deepelemblues

ChaoticMessiah said:


> Ah, okay, I get it.
> 
> You're one of those "women should stay in the kitchen and shut the fuck up" people. Cool.


Since you can't come to the point on your own, she was saying don't teach black people not to steal and don't teach Muslims not to be terrorists because not all black people are thieves and not all Muslims are terrorists, but she was saying teach men not to rape and by her logic re: black people and Muslims, she is saying all men are rapists.


----------



## Jay Valero

Kink_Brawn said:


> I hate Sargon of Akkad.
> 
> Full of himself.


No idea who that is.


----------



## Simply Flawless

There's issues like children being homeless people dying of hunger but fucking pathetic BULLSHIT like cultural fucking appropriation is the ONE issue the fucking UN is dealing with? I don't give a fuck about that let people wear and do what the fuck they want why make it against the law?


----------



## Kink_Brawn

Jay Valero said:


> No idea who that is.


He is the British guy in the video Virus posted a few posts up.

He basically likes to think of himself as center right but is obviously more right than he admits...

Basically, one of those "I don't want to be too extreme in my views because I want all those youtube subscribers" faggellas


----------



## Reaper

Jay Valero said:


> No idea who that is.


He's a popular anti-SJW commentator on youtube. He's alright if you want to listen to him rant about PC culture and SJWs, but when it comes to politics, he's a bit of a half-wit imo.

Self-proclaimed left libertarian with some socialist leanings and a whole bunch of contradictory views and half-baked ideas.


----------



## 777

Iconoclast said:


> Self-proclaimed left libertarian with some socialist leanings and a whole bunch of contradictory views and half-baked ideas.


Isn't that like the human condition though?
I don't care how fucking smart anyone is, the moment they think they've got all the answers they've lost the plot. Now what does that say about the idiocy we see running rampant.

"Things would be different if I were king"...not a chance jackass and that's why liberty is paramount.


----------



## DOPA

https://news.vice.com/story/extremism-experts-are-starting-to-worry-about-the-left



> WASHINGTON — In the spring of 2016, Brian Levin found himself in an uncomfortable position: trying to save the life of a Ku Klux Klan member.
> 
> Levin, a former New York City cop who studies domestic extremism as the director of the Center for the Study of Hate and Extremism at California State University, was documenting a Klan rally in Anaheim, California, when a counterprotest suddenly took a violent swing — forcing Levin to physically place himself between a Klansman and a furious, anti-fascist mob that seemed ready to kill.
> 
> It made Levin wonder if in his focus on the obvious subject — the white supremacists — he’d overlooked a growing source of extremism: the far left. “At that point, I said we have something coalescing on the hard left,” Levin told VICE News.
> 
> Wednesday morning’s shooting of Republican lawmakers at a baseball practice in Virginia seemed to raise the question again. The shooter, James T. Hodgkinson, was a Bernie Sanders-supporting man from Illinois with a record of anti-Trump rantings on social media. His politics have quickly become a talking point among some conservative pundits seeking a quick political score: proof of a looming leftist campaign against the government.
> 
> Experts in homegrown extremism say it’s not so simple — Hodgkinson had no known association to any left-wing extremist group. But they also say that the past few months have seen enough of a rise in politically motivated violence from the far left that monitors of right-wing extremism have begun shifting their focus, and sounding the alarm. They see indications that the uptick in extremist rhetoric and anti-government activism that characterized the early years of the Obama presidency are beginning to manifest on the far left in the early days of Trump’s, and that the two sides are increasingly headed for confrontation.
> 
> “I think we’re in a time when we can’t ignore the extremism from the Left,” said Oren Segal, the director of the Center on Extremism, an arm of the Anti-Defamation League. Over the past few months, the ADL, which hosts regular seminars on homegrown extremism for law enforcement officials, has begun warning of the rising threat posed by far-left groups, most recently at a seminar just this past Sunday. “When we have anti-fascist counterprotests — not that they are the same as white supremacists — that can ratchet up the violence at these events, and it means we can see people who are violent on their own be attracted to that,” Segal said. “I hate to say it, but it feels inevitable.”
> 
> The evidence is so far largely anecdotal. Levin says that since December 2015, he’s documented nearly two-dozen episodes in California where political events turned violent because of agitation on both sides, something he says he hardly ever saw before. Now, there are violent clashes on college campuses involving groups like Antifa, the anti-fascist group, taking on the alt-right; and aggressive anti-Trump rallies attended by members of the ******* Revolt, a new pro-minority, anti-supremacist group that encourages its members to train with rifles. Online, hard leftists increasingly discuss politics in dire terms, and rationalize violence as a necessity— even the true inheritor of traditional progressive activism. (Or, in the case of the “Punch a Nazi” meme, a fun game.)
> 
> Left-wing extremism, of course, is nothing new. Groups like the Weather Underground and the Black Panthers have deep roots, and in the years after 9/11, Segal says, the largest source of extremist violence was from the Left: eco-terrorists and animal rights activists. But those later organizations mostly targeted institutions; in the modern era, politically motivated violence perpetrated by angry lone-wolf attackers bearing automatic rifles, of the sort carried out in Wednesday’s attack, has until now largely been a modus operandi of the far right.
> 
> In a recent interview with VICE News Tonight, a chapter leader of one newly formed anti-fascist group called ******* Revolt said the group has taken up guns only in self-defense. “We are a response to a rise in politically motivated violence and intimidation against vulnerable communities,” said the chapter leader, who asked to be identified only by a first name, Mitch. “That doesn’t mean that we’re, like, looking for a fight. We’re just trying to defend ourselves.”
> 
> ******* Revolt doesn’t self-identify as “left,” but its ideals tend to fall along the liberal side of the spectrum: pro-Muslim, pro-immigrant, pro-LGBT, anti–economic inequality. But Mitch said that as the group has reached out to other organizations, like the local Three Percenter Militia, a largely right-wing, anti-Obama group, they found unlikely sources of commonality, particularly in their focus on local sovereignty, and general concerns about the direction of the country. Some former members of Three Percenters have even become involved in their activities — after “extensive vetting,” Mitch said.
> 
> Chris Hamilton, an expert on American extremist movements at Washburn University in Topeka, Kansas, says anti-authoritarian sentiment may be blurring what once seemed to be clear ideological lines. “If you think about it, leftists never joined the National Rifle Association — unless they were radicals, they never thought about stockpiling weapons,” he said. “Ok. Well, maybe we’re entering a period where leftists will start thinking about things in that way, like the eco-radicals did in the ’70s.”
> 
> Hamilton says that as he browses far-left websites and listens to left-wing talk radio, he hears some of the same sentiments he’s been hearing for years on the right. “These days, that kind of sentiment is popping up in the middle and on the left; it’s not just in the sovereign citizen movement,” he said. “I’m really worried about rising civil strife in the U.S.”
> 
> Levin is worried about it too: The embrace by the far left of tactics that were previously the purview of the far right means the level of political tension in the country can only go up. “I’ve been going up and down the state of California meeting with law enforcement officials about this. I’m very concerned about it,” he said. “What we’re seeing is the democratization of extremism and the tactics of radicalism. I’ve been warning about this, and nobody gave a shit.”


We _*might*_ have a problem with extremism you guys! :lmao.

At least maybe we're seeing people on the left wake up.....maybe?


----------



## CamillePunk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876535646759903233
Such a hideous website. :lol


----------



## Reaper

They sound even more triggered than usual today :lol


----------



## virus21

> The Times‘ Anemona Hartocollis reported that the college “had to hold its commencement 30 miles from campus, at a rented baseball stadium where everyone had to pass through metal detectors.”
> 
> Her explanation of why that came to pass suggests conservative media are to blame for stirring up threats from outside the campus, and totally ignores the violent role of left-wing activists on campus, some of whom have been “patrolling” campus with baseball bats.
> 
> She ignored critical details in the story, such as the fact that campus police told Weinstein they could not protect him.
> 
> Hartocollis also sided with critics of professor Weinstein, who supported black students’ efforts to draw attention to racial issues but refused to obey when they told white professors and students not to come to campus. She quoted a professor who is angry that he shared his dispute with the outside press: “That he took this public I just feel like is a breach of trust.” Hartocollis also suggested Weinstein is acting out of greed, noting that he has a “new blog offering his subscribers insights into ‘evolution, civilization and intolerance‘ for a nominal monthly fee” [original link].
> 
> Moreover, she did not quote any of Weinstein’s supporters, but supplied a quote from a parent whose daughter is opposed to him:
> 
> Ellis Paguirigan, a 1991 Evergreen graduate whose daughter, Melia, was graduating and planned to go into ocean conservation, said they were both disappointed in Professor Weinstein’s stance.
> 
> Melia had Professor Weinstein in her freshman year and liked his class, Mr. Paguirigan said. But, he added, “my daughter is a person of color — she kind of takes it personal.”
> 
> The implication is that Weinstein is racist — exactly the false charge lobbed by the campus mob.
> 
> The Times has featured at least one op-ed criticizing the left’s behavior at Evergreen. However, its news coverage of the latest developments is a sign of where the paper’s true sympathies lie.


http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2017/06/18/new-york-times-sides-leftist-mob-evergreen-college/


----------



## virus21




----------



## Reaper




----------



## TripleG

Can anyone adequately explain to me how not wanting all white people to be booted off campus for a day makes that person the racist?


----------



## Jay Valero

TripleG said:


> Can any one adequately explain to me how not wanting all white people to be banned from campus for a day makes you the racist?


Because you're white. Duh.


----------



## MrMister

I didn't notice this war on fathers. I don't go places looking for the perspective of idiots either though.


----------



## Reaper

^I've been following the "war against fathers" since at least 2009 when one of my favorite youtbers (at the time) made a video about how the MSM (not just news outlets) had created this visual of the doofus father. Here is my original red pill moment :woo 






Sarah Haskins' Target Women was a fantastic series. I think it's worth binge-watching. 

The implications of this "war on fathers" can be seen within the elite and upper class - definitely not amongst the working class. The working class family is still rightfully headed by strong patriarchs (not to be conflated with the sexist's definition of patriarch) so it's not as endemic in society overall.


----------



## virus21




----------



## MrMister

I don't get the point of murdering Trump instead of Julius Caesar. 

Julius Caesar is a very admired and adored character in that play. Trump is not IRL. Even Brutus didn't want to kill Julius. Brutus did it because was manipulated by Cassius. Brutus did it for Rome. Brutus is the noble politician and Cassius is the duplicitous one. Cassius also represents propaganda. So basically the media is Cassius. Brutus of course is the tragic hero who brings about his own destruction. The play isn't even about Julius Caesar.

Also Caesar's murder actually winds up ENSURING the destruction of the Republic and the coronation of Augustus. Brutus and Cassius fail miserably.



Iconoclast said:


> ^I've been following the "war against fathers" since at least 2009 when one of my favorite youtbers (at the time) made a video about how the MSM (not just news outlets) had created this visual of the doofus father. Here is my original red pill moment :woo


Oh right the men are fucking idiots thing. Yeah that's been going on for years. l guess it was just a matter of time before it spilled over into Father's Day.


----------



## TripleG

I was talking to someone about it the other day and he mentioned that this troops has done Julius Caesar for years and always use the current president as the stand in for Caesar. 

Can anyone confirm this? If true, then outrage of this is pretty silly as it just what they do.


----------



## MrMister

TripleG said:


> I was talking to someone about it the other day and he mentioned that this troops has done Julius Caesar for years and always use the current president as the stand in for Caesar.
> 
> Can anyone confirm this? If true, then outrage of this is pretty silly as it just what they do.


I don't know about current presidents, but they did do Obama as Caesar in 2012. 

I reckon that one was swept under the rug since it would look like a lynching. I'd never heard of it. 

I don't have a problem with anyone interpreting art in their way. It's fine. It's good really. I just don't think Trump as Caesar is an interpretation that makes much sense in the context of that play. They do. Ok.

Obama actually makes more sense. He was adored back in 2012.


----------



## deepelemblues

This is a pretty inept example of PC gone mad I just saw

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/2190249-missing-muslim-teen-found-dead-virginia.html


----------



## Reaper

The slight difference here is that if Trump had been a popular president with no surrounding and growing culture of normalizing violence against him and his supporters and they had done this, it would have been seen as the political satire it's supposed to be. 

The current climate however is not the same and therefore we need to judge how it comes across with respect to the current geo-political climate in the country.

----






Oh boy.


----------



## virus21




----------



## deepelemblues

Kickstarter antifa comic books?

Those traitors to the revolution need to go up against the wall. Their actions show them to be highly suspect.

Highly suspect. The sinister tendrils of capitalism are infecting them.


----------



## Kink_Brawn

Anti-fa just basically hates white people. 

That's it. Nothing more to it.

They don't protest ethnic interest groups that have questionable ties like La Raza or CAIR.

They don't protest things like the Mises Institute.

They don't protest Jewish interest groups which raise lots of money for Israel, an apartheid state with racist laws.

They don't protest Mexican gangs that force blacks out of their neighborhoods with violence, nor Hasidic Jews, who usually try to force non Jews out of their neighborhood.

They don't protest Muslims, who follow a religion with very extreme right wing views.

However, they will come down on you hard if you think a statue of a General from the greatest war in United States history should remain up.....


The most hysterical part is that Anti Fa is like 99% college aged white kids. 

"No bigger enemy than yourself" and all that when it comes to white people.


----------



## CamillePunk

Kink_Brawn said:


> They don't protest things like the Mises Institute.


This seems kinda random. :lol


----------



## Miss Sally

virus21 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876400503109955584The end is here


The slippery slope is very real.

The thing is pedos, animal fuckers and the like aren't like Gay people. Most gay people tend to be average people who just live their lives, work jobs and want to be left alone. Most aren't a bunch of OTT degenerates that they get painted as.

But because Gay is accepted and even celebrated depending on which shows you watch you got these twits trying to jump on the bandwagon. I been noticing these assholes infesting Youtube/Imgur slowly, passing off "child love" and zoo stuff as normal or people are just "into it" and it's okay! Most tend to be lolicon/shota watching weebs. These are the dolts buying into this nonsense.

Just about anything sexual should be fine between two consenting adults but children and animals cannot make this consent, pretending otherwise is idiotic.


----------



## deepelemblues

CamillePunk said:


> This seems kinda random. :lol


They hate the axiomatic perfect science of praxeology


----------



## TripleG

OK, if I was gay, I would NOT want to be associated with "minor attracted persons".

Didn't homosexuals have to fight against being associated with that kind of activity? I remember seeing PSAs from the 50s talking about homosexuals as if they were pedophiles, like the two terms were interchangeable. 

After fighting for decades to break through that misconception and be treated as regular people, now there are talks of lumping them back together by normalizing kiddy diddlers? 

WHAT IS GOING ON?!?!?!

Sorry if that makes me a prude or a bigot, but I do not want child abuse to be in any way shape or form normalized.


----------



## deepelemblues

TripleG said:


> OK, if I was gay, I would NOT want to be associated with "minor attracted persons".
> 
> Didn't homosexuals have to fight against being associated with that kind of activity? I remember seeing PSAs from the 50s talking about homosexuals as if they were pedophiles, like the two terms were interchangeable.
> 
> After fighting for decades to break through that misconception and be treated as regular people, now there are talks of lumping them back together by normalizing kiddy diddlers?
> 
> WHAT IS GOING ON?!?!?!
> 
> Sorry if that makes me a prude or a bigot, but I do not want child abuse to be in any way shape or form normalized.


you are completely right, conflating homosexuality with pedophilia was one of the main avenues used to attack homosexuality for centuries


----------



## TripleG




----------



## DOPA




----------



## Jay Valero

That things existence is a fail.


----------



## virus21

> Hawaii is drunk and needs to go home. The state has been a bastion of bad ideas lately (see HYPOCRITES: Hawaii to Ignore ‘Travel Ban.’ But They Weren’t Taking Refugees Anyway…). This new Hawaiian bill is a testament to their derpness. They’ve officially proposed “basic income” to the islands, and it’s passed through the sewers of the house and state legislature without any objections. Silly things like economics and reality are but speed bumps on the road to socialist progress. Full speed ahead!
> 
> An unprecedented bill supporting the idea of universal basic income (UBI) has been introduced in the American state of Hawaii.
> The bill, titled House Concurrent Resolution 89, was brought by Hawaii State Representative Chris Lee and was passed by both houses of the state legislature in a unanimous vote.
> The resolution declares that all the islanders “deserve basic financial security.”
> It also orders government offices to weigh the state’s economy and find ways to ensure all families have basic financial security, including an evaluation of different forms of a full or partial universal basic income.
> 
> In other words, Hawaii wants to supplement everyone’s income with extra money from the state. In exchange for zero contribution. Here’s why that’s a bad idea. Free monies for no workies makes for a sickly economy full to the brim with slackers. See also welfare.
> 
> It took Switzerland virtually no time to reject this very same idea (read Switzerland REJECTS ‘Basic Income.’ Why it Matters…). Yes, that Switzerland. As in the one who wants zero to do with socialism, and for good reason too. When people are rewarded for doing nothing, non-contributing leeches are enabled. It also hurts successful people in the long run — because as more basket cases mooch off the system, the state requires more money to distribute. But fret not, they’ll acquire said monies via taxes from the “rich.” Everyone must pay their fair share, after all.
> 
> 
> “Kthxbai” – the government
> 
> This is such a bad idea, a country that’s not the USA recognized it was a bad idea. These occasions are rare. Alas, states are free to make their own decisions and carry out their own experiments. Just as well. Godspeed, Hawaii, and let this be a lesson for the rest of the United States.
> 
> In the meantime, feel free to add Hawaii to the ever growing list of liberal craptopias. Wish we could say we didn’t see it coming…


https://www.louderwithcrowder.com/hawaii-basic-income/



> Leftists are about as obsessed with imposing “equality” on the masses as they are with making conservatives bleed. There’s been a steady push from progressives to create a society of “equals” so losers won’t feel as bad about being losers. Most of their brainwashing social engineering is focused on the childrens. Case in point? Schools are now ditching class rankings and titles for students altogether, in the name of fairness…
> 
> At many American high schools, the graduation-day tradition of crowning a valedictorian is becoming a thing of the past.
> The ranking of students from No. 1 on down, based on grade-point averages, has been fading steadily for about the past decade. In its place are honors that recognize everyone who scores at a certain threshold — using Latin honors, for example. This year, one school in Tennessee had 48 valedictorians.
> 
> Now there’s a system. Nobody gets upset when everyone’s numero uno. It’s like an Oprah giveaway. “YOU GET FIRST PLACE! AND YOU GET FIRST PLACE! AND YOU? FIRST PLACE TOO!!!”
> 
> oprah giveaway
> About half of schools no longer report class rank, according to the National Association of Secondary School Principals. Administrators worry about the college prospects of students separated by large differences in class rank despite small differences in their GPAs, and view rankings as obsolete in an era of high expectations for every student, association spokesman Bob Farrace said. There are also concerns about intense, potentially unhealthy competition and students letting worries about rank drive their course selections.
> 
> So, kids competing to be the best is a bad thing now. Why stop at class rankings? We can just get rid of grades altogether while we’re at it. After all, not everyone is capable of putting out A+ work. Seems it would be much fairer to give gold stars all around.
> 
> How typical of the left to lower standards and impose extra burdens on groups they perceive as having unfair advantages. All to even out the scales and create a uniform society where the only virtue is mediocrity. Newsflash, lefties. When there’s no incentive to excel, you only bring down the winners and create a society of underachieving losers…
> 
> george costanza couch
> The harsh truth is social engineering never works out. Yanking the awards out of the hands of gifted and industrious kids won’t get you the society you crave. Some people are always going to be better than other people at things. Any time you try to mess with the natural order, things get out of whack.
> 
> This is where it’s gotten us so far…


https://www.louderwithcrowder.com/schools-abandon-class-rankings/


----------



## DOPA




----------



## skypod

Miss Sally said:


> The slippery slope is very real.
> 
> The thing is pedos, animal fuckers and the like aren't like Gay people. Most gay people tend to be average people who just live their lives, work jobs and want to be left alone. Most aren't a bunch of OTT degenerates that they get painted as.
> 
> But because Gay is accepted and even celebrated depending on which shows you watch you got these twits trying to jump on the bandwagon. I been noticing these assholes infesting Youtube/Imgur slowly, passing off "child love" and zoo stuff as normal or people are just "into it" and it's okay! Most tend to be lolicon/shota watching weebs. These are the dolts buying into this nonsense.
> 
> Just about anything sexual should be fine between two consenting adults but children and animals cannot make this consent, pretending otherwise is idiotic.


I've seen this come about a lot recently. The thing is is that its a very emotional argument for people and a lot of things get thrown about and it kind of bogs down the whole discussion. 

I try and use the word pedophile and child rapist separately. I think what a lot of these articles are saying is that pedophiles (note: people that are attracted to but haven't touched a child) need to come forward and admit it and something can be done about it. But people generally don't see the difference to someone whos attracted to children and someone whos acted upon it (which I agree should stand the harshest penalty). 

Though i do think someone that is attracted to children, there really is no realistic way of coming back from that or being normalised into society so I'm not really saying thats what should happen. Shitty part of that is a lot of pedophiles were raped as kids so its just this endless cycle.

But theoretically someone could come forward and say "I am attracted to but have never touched kids" and people would yell "string him up by his neck!" etc etc. because people don' realise there's pedophiles that haven't molested kids. This culture just keeps these peoplefrom coming forward and pushes in the dark which is the dangerous thing because who knows what the fuck they're doing. Logically I'd rather we knew about them. 

There's uncomfortable parallels with how gay people fought decades ago but I'd hope people would use their common sense in those arguments but I'll never be surprised with the lack of understanding of context. 

I probably could have explained my thoughts in 2 sentences but I cba changing it now :hmmm


----------



## virus21

> EXCLUSIVE: REFUGEES FIGHT CANADIANS WITH ROCKS, BRICKS
> By Faith Goldy, Rebel, June 17, 2017:
> 
> OVER ONE THOUSAND SYRIAN REFUGEES WERE WELCOMED INTO HAMILTON, ONTARIO. HOWEVER, ONE YEAR AFTER THE NEWCOMERS ARRIVED, LOCAL ATTITUDES ARE SHIFTING.
> In one Hamilton neighbourhood 12 months ago, neighbours gathered bicycles and patio furniture for the newly arrived refugees.
> 
> They even bought soil to help the Syrians plant a vegetable garden.
> 
> 
> But today, relations in the community are anything but neighbourly:
> 
> Complaints about boundary issues, violations of private property, unsupervised Syrian children intimidating the Canadian kids and causing adults to fear for their safety.
> 
> This week, one incident occasioned the presence of police.
> 
> A witness, Andrea, who reached out to The Rebel, rushed out of her house after hearing a commotion outside. What she found was a frightful standoff involving one of the Syrian families from down the alleyway hurlings rocks and bricks at her Canadian neighbours, with kids in the crossfire.
> 
> I talk to witnesses, alleged victims, and the accused refugees in an exclusive on-the-ground report you absolutely have to see to believe.


http://pamelageller.com/2017/06/syrian-muslim-refugees-throw-rocks-bricks-canadian-dupes-welcomed.html/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter



> A taxpayer funded study has made the audacious claim that Australians need to show 'cultural sensitivity' towards migrant men who physically abuse their wife and children.
> The study conducted over a three year period was funded by the Australian Research Council and points out that some human rights affect migrants' integration and 'successful settlement in Australia', specifically those in relation to women and children.
> The study refers to some refugees claiming that these rights 'contravene the cultural values, norms and mores' of their ethnic groups, according to The Daily Telegraph.
> Minister for Women Michaelia Cash has shown strong resistance to any form of domestic violence, stressing its unacceptable in any situation	+5
> Minister for Women Michaelia Cash has shown strong resistance to any form of domestic violence, stressing its unacceptable in any situation
> What was most upsetting for many refugees was the strong stance Australians had when it came to domestic violence (stock image)	+5
> What was most upsetting for many refugees was the strong stance Australians had when it came to domestic violence (stock image)
> Yet the study has faced strong resistance in the shape of federal Minister for Women Michaelia Cash who has stated Australia is categorically against family violence.
> 'Violence against women is unacceptable in any circumstances,' Ms Cash told The Saturday Telegraph.
> The study has however called for 'cultural sensitivity and understanding of the impact on male refugees' who suffer a sense of separation and an overwhelming feeling of disappointment when their views are repulsed by society.
> RELATED ARTICLES
> Previous
> 1
> Next
> 
> 'Don't speak English, bash your wife and think genital...
> 
> Battered wives who allow child abuse could avoid jail: New...
> SHARE THIS ARTICLE
> Share
> The report did point out refugees' appreciation for the factors of Australian life such as healthcare and education that were not available to them in their home nations, yet a 'major point of contention' was the differing views on women's and children's rights.
> What was most upsetting for many refugees was the strong stance Australians had when it came to domestic violence.
> It will be this Australian ethos that will repel the study's findings with many in union with Prevention of Domestic Violence Minister Pru Goward who insists wife beaters must 'change their ways.'
> Prevention of Domestic Violence Minister Pru Goward who insists wife beaters must 'change their ways'	+5
> Prevention of Domestic Violence Minister Pru Goward who insists wife beaters must 'change their ways'
> Many in Australia showed strong resistance to Sydney primary school teacher Reem Allouche telling the women's arm of hardline political group Hizb ut-Tahrir that men are permitted to hit women with sticks	+5
> Many in Australia showed strong resistance to Sydney primary school teacher Reem Allouche telling the women's arm of hardline political group Hizb ut-Tahrir that men are permitted to hit women with sticks
> The study which was orchestrated by UNSW that the issue of domestic violence could be worsened if male refugees are ignored	+5
> The study which was orchestrated by UNSW that the issue of domestic violence could be worsened if male refugees are ignored
> A recent example of the nation's position on the matter was its reaction towards Sydney primary school teacher Reem Allouche telling the women's arm of hardline political group Hizb ut-Tahrir that men are permitted to hit women with sticks.
> The practice was widely condemned across Australia with Ms Cash again denouncing the violence.
> The research has come at a time of migrant change, where Malcolm Turnbull's government has tightened immigration by implementing an 'Australian values' test for hopefuls in search of citizenship.
> The government has been accused of 'racial profiling' after grilling prospective citizens on domestic violence and forced marriage, with The Settlement Council of Australia raising concern.
> The study which was orchestrated by UNSW that the issue of domestic violence could be worsened if male refugees are ignored.
> It also argues that women and children who do make attempts to adopt an Australian way of life and its values will be 'cruelly punished'.
> Many migrant victims of the abuse are oblivious to the support they can receive or avenues they can take to rectify their problems such as divorce according to Shakti migrant women's support group national co-ordinator Tamana Mirzada.
> 'Often they don't have the capacity. to leave,' Ms Mirzada revealed.
> She also pointed out seeking help indicates weakness in a marriage, something which is strongly frowned upon within their community.
> Ms Cash did reiterate the constant efforts to provide ongoing support for migrant women who need it.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ral-sensitivity-says-study.html#ixzz4kUgtqKHE
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4611618/Migrants-shown-cultural-sensitivity-says-study.html


----------



## virus21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876938168234332160


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

A win for free speech advocates...



> Supreme Court Unanimously Reaffirms: Hate Speech Is Still Free Speech
> Lauretta Brown Lauretta Brown |Posted: Jun 19, 2017 4:15 PM Share (249) Tweet
> Supreme Court Unanimously Reaffirms: Hate Speech Is Still Free Speech
> The Supreme Court affirmed Monday that terms or phrases deemed to be offensive are still protected as free speech under the First Amendment. The high court unanimously struck down a disparagement provision of federal trademark law in Matal v. Tam, a case in which the U.S. Patent and Trademark Office (PTO) denied an Asian-American rock band a trademark for their name “The Slants” because they found the name to be offensive.
> 
> Simon Tam, the band’s lead singer, says he chose the name to reclaim the “slants” slur and “drain its denigrating force as a derogatory term for Asian persons.”
> 
> The PTO denied the application under the Lanham Act provision which prohibits the registration of trademarks that may “disparage . . . or bring . . . into contemp[t] or disrepute” any “persons, living or dead.”
> 
> “We now hold that this provision violates the Free Speech Clause of the First Amendment,” Justice Samuel Alito wrote of the provision in his plurality opinion. “It offends a bedrock First Amendment principle: Speech may not be banned on the ground that it expresses ideas that offend.”
> 
> “The disparagement clause denies registration to any mark that is offensive to a substantial percentage of the members of any group,” Alito writes. “That is viewpoint discrimination in the sense relevant here: Giving offense is a viewpoint.”
> 
> “Speech that demeans on the basis of race, ethnicity, gender, religion, age, disability, or any other similar ground is hateful,” Alito adds, “but the proudest boast of our free speech jurisprudence is that we protect the freedom to express ‘the thought that we hate.’”
> 
> Justice Alito was joined in part in his opinion by all the justices with the exception of Justice Neil Gorsuch who took no part in the consideration or decision of the case.
> 
> Justice Anthony Kennedy pointed out, in a separate opinion concurring in part with Alito, that “a law that can be directed against speech found offensive to some portion of the public can be turned against minority and dissenting views to the detriment of all.”
> 
> “The First Amendment does not entrust that power to the government’s benevolence,” Kennedy writes. “Instead, our reliance must be on the substantial safeguards of free and open discussion in a democratic society.”
> 
> In a lengthy Facebook post celebrating the legal victory, Tam wrote:
> 
> “After an excruciating legal battle that has spanned nearly eight years, we’re beyond humbled and thrilled to have won this case at the Supreme Court. This journey has always been much bigger than our band: it’s been about the rights of all marginalized communities to determine what’s best for ourselves. During the fight, we found the Trademark Office justifying the denial of rights to people based on their race, religion, sexual orientation, and political views, simply because they disagreed with the message of these groups. To that end, they knowingly used false and misleading information, supported by questionable sources such as UrbanDictionary.com, while placing undue burdens on vulnerable communities and small business owners by forcing them into a lengthy, expensive, and biased appeals process. The Supreme Court has vindicated First Amendment rights not only for our The Slants, but all Americans who are fighting against paternal government policies that ultimately lead to viewpoint discrimination.”
> Another group celebrating the free speech win is the Washington Redskins whose name was also deemed an ethnic slur by the PTO. The team challenged the PTO’s decision to strip them of their trademarks in Pro Football, Inc. v. Blackhorse.
> 
> The team celebrated the decision in a statement and Redskins owner Dan Snyder was thrilled.


----------



## MrMister

thank you Supreme Court

unanimous decision too. sanity i love you.


----------



## FITZ

I find the stuff about pedophiles and people that like animals interesting. I don't think there's a difference between a straight, gay, bi, pedophile, someone with a weird fetish, or someone that is into bestiality. Historically we just call the ones that our culture doesn't accept as evil or a sickness. I don't think people have any control over who or what they're attracted to. And I don't think anyone has any idea why people like the stuff they like. 

I'm not saying we should allow people to have sex with animals or children. What I am saying is that I don't think there is a difference between a sexual orientation and a mental illness that involves being sexually attracted to something. I think we just call them different things.


----------



## Miss Sally

skypod said:


> I've seen this come about a lot recently. The thing is is that its a very emotional argument for people and a lot of things get thrown about and it kind of bogs down the whole discussion.
> 
> I try and use the word pedophile and child rapist separately. I think what a lot of these articles are saying is that pedophiles (note: people that are attracted to but haven't touched a child) need to come forward and admit it and something can be done about it. But people generally don't see the difference to someone whos attracted to children and someone whos acted upon it (which I agree should stand the harshest penalty).
> 
> Though i do think someone that is attracted to children, there really is no realistic way of coming back from that or being normalised into society so I'm not really saying thats what should happen. Shitty part of that is a lot of pedophiles were raped as kids so its just this endless cycle.
> 
> But theoretically someone could come forward and say "I am attracted to but have never touched kids" and people would yell "string him up by his neck!" etc etc. because people don' realise there's pedophiles that haven't molested kids. This culture just keeps these peoplefrom coming forward and pushes in the dark which is the dangerous thing because who knows what the fuck they're doing. Logically I'd rather we knew about them.
> 
> There's uncomfortable parallels with how gay people fought decades ago but I'd hope people would use their common sense in those arguments but I'll never be surprised with the lack of understanding of context.
> 
> I probably could have explained my thoughts in 2 sentences but I cba changing it now :hmmm


My issue is with those that are trying to advocate that it's normal and trying to say it's ok to do these things with animals and children. It's not trying to let people know that these people exist and not all touch kids, these very people I'm speaking about are the ones that say that diddling kids is normal and okay for them.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Reaper

That Attenborough impression is so fucking genuine :sodone 






:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## virus21

> Rowan University has published a guide on “Interrupting Microaggressions” with strategies for "calling out" those who advocate concepts like "color blindness" and "meritocracy."
> 
> The guide—which is available on the website for the Rowan University Bias Assessment & Response Team (BART) along with several other resources billed as “tips to stop bias”—lists various examples of “microaggressions,” then provides suggestions for “Third Party Intervention” approaches, followed by more-detailed explanations under the heading of “Communication Approach.”
> 
> "As a [professor], you have an obligation to take an active role in fostering an appreciation for diversity." Tweet This
> 
> Under the heading “Myth of Meritocracy,” for instance, the document asserts that saying “Everyone can succeed in this country, if they work hard enough” constitutes a microaggression, advising students and faculty members to respond to such statements by challenging the speaker to provide examples.
> 
> [RELATED: UNC claims Christmas vacations, golf outing are microaggressions]
> 
> The guide also lists several examples of microaggressions based on “Color Blindness,” listing statements such as “I don’t believe in race” and “When I look at you, I don’t see color” as offensive comments.
> 
> In response to the former, it suggests asking the speaker to articulate what it is that they do believe in, while the recommended response to the latter statement is to invite the speaker to “tell me more about your perspective” while encouraging others to “weigh in” with their own reactions.
> 
> Even declarations of inclusivity are potentially problematic, according to the guide, which advocates pushing back against claims that “gender plays no part in who we hire” by asking “How might we examine our implicit bias to ensure that gender plays no part in this and we have a fair process? What do we need to be aware of?”
> 
> [RELATED: Kids cancer fundraiser deemed microaggression by Kansas BLM protesters]
> 
> “At Rowan University efforts to provide a respectful, inclusive learning environment and community are dependent on everyone's ability to recognize, respond to, and prevent bias-related incidents,” the BART website states. “As a [professor], you have an obligation to take an active role in fostering an appreciation for diversity and sending the message loud and clear that bias-related acts will not be tolerated.”
> 
> In addition to the “Interrupting Microaggressions” primer, the page also provides links to five other resources related to stopping bias, including a YouTube video by Fusion Comedy that attempts to explain microaggressions by comparing them to a mosquito bite, in the sense that they affect some people differently than others.
> 
> The page also features a link to an Everyday Feminism article outlining “30 Ways To Be a Better Ally in 2015,” which offers advice such as “Strive to use more inclusive language,” “Be careful with pronoun use,” and “talk less.”
> 
> [RELATED: UWM says ‘politically correct’ is no longer politically correct]
> 
> A separate document called “Tips for Interrupting Bias” offers advice for those who are “called out” for microaggressions, telling them to be mindful of avoiding their “natural defensive tendencies” and instead “take responsibility for and acknowledge your own behavior” and then “make a commitment to change your behavior and follow through.”
> 
> Campus Reform reached out to Rowan University for comment, but has not received a response by publication time.


http://www.campusreform.org/?ID=9330



> For most of the past 30 years, violent extremism has been most closely associated with the far-right in America. The media, the government, and watchdog groups like the SPLC and the Anti-Defamation league have railed against the far-right for a generation, and used scaremongering to convince the masses that conservative rhetoric was becoming more violent, and that right-wing groups pose a serious and growing threat to our society.
> 
> Of course, they often neglected to mention that the far-left has a long history of violence, especially when you consider the wave of domestic terror attacks that occurred throughout the 1960’s and 1970’s. Perhaps these institutions should have been paying more attention to the Left, because while they were screaming about right-wing groups all these years, far-left radical groups like BAMN and ANTIFA have been riding under the radar.
> 
> However, “extremism experts” are finally starting to take note. Vice News recently interviewed Brian Levin, a former member of the NYPD who studies domestic extremism. He started focusing his efforts on the Left when he attended a public KKK rally last year to study the group, but found himself protecting one of the Klansman from a violent member of ANTIFA. “At that point,” he revealed “I said we have something coalescing on the hard left.”
> 
> The evidence is so far largely anecdotal. Levin says that since December 2015, he’s documented nearly two-dozen episodes in California where political events turned violent because of agitation on both sides, something he says he hardly ever saw before. Now, there are violent clashes on college campuses involving groups like Antifa, the anti-fascist group, taking on the alt-right; and aggressive anti-Trump rallies attended by members of the ******* Revolt, a new pro-minority, anti-supremacist group that encourages its members to train with rifles. Online, hard leftists increasingly discuss politics in dire terms, and rationalize violence as a necessity— even the true inheritor of traditional progressive activism. (Or, in the case of the “Punch a Nazi” meme, a fun game.)
> 
> And Levin isn’t alone. Other watchdog groups that typically focused their attention on the Right, are now taking a second look at far-left radicals.
> 
> “I think we’re in a time when we can’t ignore the extremism from the Left,” said Oren Segal, the director of the Center on Extremism, an arm of the Anti-Defamation League. Over the past few months, the ADL, which hosts regular seminars on homegrown extremism for law enforcement officials, has begun warning of the rising threat posed by far-left groups, most recently at a seminar just this past Sunday. “When we have anti-fascist counterprotests — not that they are the same as white supremacists — that can ratchet up the violence at these events, and it means we can see people who are violent on their own be attracted to that,” Segal said. “I hate to say it, but it feels inevitable.”
> 
> The fact that Vice, a very liberal media outlet, is wincing at the sight of violence among liberals, is very telling. The fact that these organizations are taking a look at the Left speaks volumes. Liberals can’t ignore or encourage this behavior any longer, because even the groups that are typically hyperventilating about conservatives, are beginning to admit that there’s a problem on the Left.
> 
> And that problem has wider implications. As leftist rhetoric and actions become more violent, and as the police in urban areas fail to rein in leftist counter-protesters time and time again, it won’t be long before right-wing protesters begin to retaliate. You can’t expect anyone, regardless of their political beliefs, to keep taking it on the nose indefinitely, without fighting back. When that retaliation becomes commonplace, the results will be unbelievably ugly.


http://www.shtfplan.com/headline-news/the-extremism-experts-who-used-to-fear-the-right-are-now-worried-about-the-left_06192017


----------



## Jay Valero

virus21 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876938168234332160


UC Berkely as terrorist indoctrination center confirmed.


----------



## MikeTO

German parents may face trial after refusing mosque field trip.

http://http://www.dw.com/en/german-parents-may-face-trial-after-refusing-mosque-field-trip/a-36169842

Germany is truly fucked.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

MikeTO said:


> German parents may face trial after refusing mosque field trip.
> 
> http://http://www.dw.com/en/german-parents-may-face-trial-after-refusing-mosque-field-trip/a-36169842
> 
> Germany is truly fucked.


Good to see Germany has it's priorities straight. LOL


----------



## Jay Valero

Pretty soon England is going to be the last one standing, and with the way things are going there they may fall soon thereafter.


----------



## virus21

Jay Valero said:


> Pretty soon England is going to be the last one standing, and with the way things are going there they may fall soon thereafter.


What about Poland?




> Trinity College Professor Johnny Eric Williams appeared to endorse the idea that first responders to last week’s congressional shooting should have let the victims "fucking die” because they are white.
> After sharing a post to an article unambiguously titled, "Let Them Fucking Die," Williams labelled white people "inhuman assholes" and declared it time to "end this now."
> 
> A professor at Connecticut's Trinity College seemingly endorsed the idea that first responders to last week’s congressional shooting should have let the victims "fucking die” because they are white.
> 
> “It is past time for the racially oppressed to do what people who believe themselves to be ‘white’ will not do, put end to the vectors of their destructive mythology of whiteness and their white supremacy system. #LetThemFuckingDie,” Trinity College Professor Johnny Eric Williams wrote in a June 18 Facebook post.
> 
> "The time is now to confront these inhuman assholes and end this now." Tweet This
> 
> 
> 
> Two days prior, Williams had shared a Medium article titled “Let Them Fucking Die” in which the anonymous author suggests that “bigots,” such as those numbered among the victims of the congressional shooting, should be left for dead.
> 
> “What does it mean, in general, when victims of bigotry save the lives of bigots?” the author begins by asking, later saying that his black peers “imagine...that by becoming a shining example of this ‘righteous’ behavior, we might, somehow, guide these cannibals into becoming upright beings capable of following the very rules they enforce upon us.”
> 
> [RELATED: Prof: ‘some white people may have to die’]
> 
> The author goes on to offer a litany of life-ending situations the aforementioned “bigots” could find themselves in, advising his readers to “do nothing” in the way of helping.
> 
> “If you see them drowning. If you see them in a burning building. If they are bleeding out in an emergency room. If the ground is crumbling beneath them. If they are in a park and they turn their weapons on each other: do nothing,” the article instructs readers.
> 
> “Least of all put your life on the line for theirs, and do not dare think doing so, putting your life on the line for theirs, gives you reason to feel celestial. Save the life of those that would kill you is the opposite of virtuous. Let. Them. Fucking. Die. And smile a bit when you do,” the author concludes, in a post that was later shared by Williams.
> 
> 
> 
> Williams himself later suggested he is “fed the fuck up with self-identified ‘white’s’ daily violence directed at immigrants, Muslims, and sexual and racially oppressed people," saying, “the time is now to confront these inhuman assholes and end this now.”
> 
> 
> 
> “It is patently clear we black folks in U.S. have no rights that the white supremacy governing apparatus is willing to protect,” he later posted on his Facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> Campus Reform reached out to Williams for comment on the matter, but did not receive a response in time for publication.


http://www.campusreform.org/?ID=9334



> veteran revolutionary convicted of assaulting the Conservative Party chairman is the force behind a “Day of Rage” protest accused of exploiting the Grenfell Tower catastrophe to overthrow Theresa May.
> 
> Extreme-Left militants are calling on demonstrators to “bring down the Government” and “shut down London” in a march on Parliament to coincide with the Queen’s Speech.
> 
> The ringleaders are accused of “hijacking” Grenfell Tower disaster to whip up support.
> 
> They are demanding the Prime Minister resigns while claiming the victims “were murdered by this rotten capitalist system”.
> 
> Conservative Party Chairman Brian Mawhinney afterthe paint attack in 1995
> Conservative Party Chairman Brian Mawhinney after the paint attack in 1995 CREDIT: JOHN STILLWELL
> The group behind the protest - called the Movement for Justice by Any Means Necessary (MFJ) - is jointly run by Tony Gard, a 76-year-old former primary school teacher.
> 
> Mr Gard was convicted in 1996 of orchestrating an attack on Lord Mawhinney, the then Conservative party chairman, at the state opening of parliament a year earlier.
> 
> Paint was poured over Lord Mawhinney in the attack organised by the Movement for Justice. Three young women were also found guilty of assault, including Karen Doyle, then aged 19 and who is a co-organiser of Wednesday’s protest. The ‘Mawhinney Four’ were also found guilty of assaulting the Tory chairman’s wife Betty.
> 
> Mr Gard co-founded the Movement for Justice while a primary school teacher in east London. He was given 120 hours’ community service for the assault but escaped jail.
> 
> Tony Gard (second from left) and Karen Doyle at the back outside court in 1996
> Tony Gard (second from left) and Karen Doyle at the back outside court in 1996 CREDIT: PHILIP HOLLIS
> There are inevitable fears that - given it is billed as a ‘day of rage’ - the protest could attract violent anarchists, stretching further police resources.
> 
> Sir Alan Duncan, a Conservative MP, who cornered the perpetrators of the attack on Lord Mawhinney until police arrived, said it was ‘disgusting’ that the group he helped to apprehend was now ‘exploiting’ the Grenfell Tower fire.
> 
> Sir Alan, now Foreign Office minister, said: “These are obviously agitators with two decades of form. It is disgusting beyond measure that they should exploit the Grenfell Tower fire for their own revolutionary politics. But then that is exactly what the hard left do.”
> 
> The Clement James Centre, a local charity that has provided shelter for residents since the fire, has also condemned the march. In a posting on Twitter, the charity said: “There has been a ‘Day of Rage’ announced for Wednesday, trying to bring London to a standstill. We cannot emphasise enough how against this many of the affected residents we’ve spoken to are and they do not want their grief hijacked for any violent or destructive means.”
> 
> Movement for Justice organisers Tony Gard and Antonia Bright
> Movement for Justice organisers Tony Gard and Antonia Bright CREDIT: MARK KERRISON
> The Kensington and Chelsea branch of Age UK has also criticised the “Day of Rage”, pointing out streets will have to be closed to control any crowds while The Love Golborne community website, based in North Kensington, said: “Grenfell residents are totally opposed .. They do not want their grief hijacked.”
> 
> The MFJ is calling on activists to take the day off work or phone in sick in order to take part. It called on children not to go to school but go on the demonstration instead.
> 
> It is not clear what level of support the protest will receive. More than 1,000 people on Facebook have expressed interest or said they would attend the march, setting off from Shepherd’s Bush at 1pm en route to Westminster.
> 
> The protest had been targeting the Government’s austerity agenda and its plans to leave the European Union - it has branded Brexit as ‘racist’ - but widened its scope to include a demonstration over Grenfell Tower.
> 
> Grenfell Tower inferno
> Grenfell Tower inferno CREDIT: JEREMY SELWYN
> At least 79 people are known to have died in the inferno in the early hours of last Wednesday.
> 
> MFJ, which has campaigned in the past on immigration, gay rights and racism, denied it was using the Grenfell Tower tragedy to its advantage.
> 
> Miss Doyle said: “What happened at Grenfell Tower was not a natural disaster, it was a disaster predicted by residents, experts and politicians for years.
> 
> “There is not anyone living in council housing anywhere in this country that saw what happened to Grenfell and didn’t feel it cut through them like a knife.
> 
> “The majority of our members are immigrants and asylum seekers, their first response was to say ‘how many of us were in that Tower and will never be found’. We are not ‘exploiting’ anything, we are speaking the truth that millions feel, this government has got to go.”
> 
> Grenfell Tower
> Grenfell Tower CREDIT: PAUL GROVER
> Miss Doyle said that while Mr Gard was a founding member of the movement he was not “the main organiser of the protest”.
> 
> The march will converge on parliament with a number of other protests planned for the day, further stretching the police.
> 
> Stand Up to Racism has organised a protest for 6pm billed as “Protest the Queen’s Speech - May/DUP must go!” in opposition to the “xenophobic hard Brexit” and allegations of the DUP’s “history of sectarianism and bigotry”.
> 
> The London Socialist Party is also organising a “May Must Go!” protest, starting at 4pm while at noon there is even a ‘Line Dance’ planned in protest against the DUP. A group called Protest Vote is planning a protest at 2pm in Parliament Square billed as “No mandate Tories Out Now.”
> 
> Movement for Justice by Any Means Necessary
> 
> The Movement for Justice by Any Means Necessary, the group behind the ‘Day of Rage’ protest, was established in the mid 1990s by a middle-aged primary school teacher turned revolutionary agitator of the hard left.
> 
> Tony Gard, now aged 76, set up the civil rights protest group with impressionable young students from Kingsway College in central London.
> 
> Mr Gard is a stalwart of the extreme left. He was elected to the Young Socialists national committee as long ago as 1965, then joined the Workers Socialist League, a Trotskyist group, after that split with the Workers Revolutionary Party.
> 
> Mr Gard later went on to set up the Revolutionary Internationalist League.
> 
> Tony Gard
> Tony Gard CREDIT: MARK KERRISON
> The Movement for Justice bills itself as a civil rights group, campaigning against injustice, racism and bigotry. Its name derives from a famous speech by Malcom X, the human rights activist, who said in a speech in 1964: “We want justice by any means necessary.”
> 
> The Movement for Justice was infiltrated by Scotland Yard’s controversial Special Demonstration Squad, which was set up to spy on left-wing protestors. Peter Francis, a former officer with SDS, has claimed he helped to co-found the organisation - meaning police resources will to monitoring a demonstration that an undercover officer helped to establish.
> 
> Mr Francis said in a statement issued through his lawyers: “Whilst deployed undercover by the Police, I was one of founder members of the Movement For Justice when it was set up in 1995, in the Kingsway College, London.”
> 
> The Movement for Justice described Mr Francis as a peripheral figure who spent only a short time on the fringes of the group.
> 
> Malcolm X
> Malcolm X in a photograph in 1965 CREDIT: EDDIE ADAMS /AP
> Key organisers include Karen Doyle, who along with Mr Gard, was convicted of an attack on Lord Mawhinney who had paint tipped over him at a Queen’s Speech protest in 1995. Miss Doyle was 19 at the time of the attack. She describes herself on her Twitter page as a revolutionary and an artist.
> 
> Another organiser is Antonia Bright, 40, a representation and research assistant in the students’ union at the School of Oriental and African Studies in London.
> 
> Ms Bright said: “Rage expresses anger and anger is palpably felt towards the Government and the local council and the decision makers that allowed that tower to be unsafe. They treat the working class with disdain.”
> 
> Asked if she concerned that the protest could attract violence, she said that any such violence would be nothing compared to the ‘violence’ suffered by victims of Grenfell Tower.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/06/20/veteran-revolutionary-conviction-attacking-tory-chairman-behind/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## virus21




----------



## Jay Valero

I honestly didn't even think of Poland. Was thinking of UK, France, Germany, Spain, Sweden, Italy, and Greece.


----------



## virus21

Jay Valero said:


> I honestly didn't even think of Poland. Was thinking of UK, France, Germany, Spain, Sweden, Italy, and Greece.


Well Poland, Hungary and The Czech Republic



> Trendy Instagram moms are pioneering a new parenting trend – asking their babies for permission before picking them up.
> 
> Enterprising new parents claim to be expanding the boundaries of consent, even though their infants can’t talk and barely understand the world around them.
> 
> They claim that picking up babies without checking in with them first is an aspect of “rape culture” – and that raising them without involuntary lifting will make sure their sons don’t become rapists in later life.
> 
> The trend broke out of social media last week, when parent Nisha Moodley posted a selfie with her six-month-old son, Raven, describing her approach:
> 
> 
> She claims she can “feel for his ‘yes'”, and that her parenting strategy will help #endrapeculture.
> 
> One commenter described the approach as “liberal horse-shitttttt”.
> 
> Others were more supportive, and said they do the same thing. Robin Weir, mother to a seven-month-old boy, wrote “We do this too… makes it feel more like we’re doing things ‘with’ him rather than ‘to’ him.”
> 
> More than 600 other users “liked” the post.
> 
> The breakout photo landed Moodley an interview with Yahoo! Beauty, where she expanded on the dangers of turning your offspring into a rapist by picking them up too eagerly.
> 
> She said: “I don’t ever want my son to be a sexual perpetrator or the victim of one, and the best thing I can do is honor his choices about his own body.
> 
> MORE
> Oliver Stone Kind of Hates America and His New Putin Program Is TV Fellatio
> New York City Has Taken 7.5 Years and $2 Million to Build a 400-Square-Foot Public Bathroom
> Female Ukrainian Politician Whose Nude Photos Were Leaked Auctions ‘Private Meeting’ for Charity
> “I also want him to pay attention to his instincts, and forcing physical touch could interfere with that.”
> 
> However, even Moodley admits that there are exceptions to her rule, because, well, babies cry, and can’t talk or make their own decisions – which is why they need parents in the first place.
> 
> When asked on Instagram what she does if he starts crying, she replied: “I do what I need to do as a mama, first and foremost ? So if I need to pick him up, I do! Or I say ‘Oh, honey, I’m going to pick you up.'”


https://heatst.com/world/trendy-moms-are-asking-their-babies-permission-to-pick-them-up-so-they-dont-turn-into-rapists/

Some people shouldn't be allowed to breed


----------



## CamillePunk

:lol


Iconoclast said:


> That Attenborough impression is so fucking genuine :sodone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


I know a lot of people on the right or in the anti-sjw sphere are pro-Laci Green these days because she finally got the dicking down most third wave feminists are in serious need of, but I'll always remember her for this bullshit:


----------



## Simply Flawless

> Trinity College Professor Johnny Eric Williams appeared to endorse the idea that first responders to last week’s congressional shooting should have let the victims "fucking die” because they are white.


Don't worry i'm sure if YOU need first responders they won't help your dumb racist ass either ut


----------



## Reaper

FWIW I still think that Laci is just a struggling youtuber who's going where the money is. I don't buy her "red pilling" till I see some genuine passion from her - which is def not there. 

She's a brand and trying to swing in the direction where she feels the money is.

Her projects over the years are indicative of this (as unfortunately I've known about her since at least the late-2000's. She's gone from sex talk to science talk to feminism/SJW and now "redpilling". I see no actual integrity here.


----------



## Miss Sally

Iconoclast said:


> FWIW I still think that Laci is just a struggling youtuber who's going where the money is. I don't buy her "red pilling" till I see some genuine passion from her - which is def not there.
> 
> She's a brand and trying to swing in the direction where she feels the money is.
> 
> Her projects over the years are indicative of this (as unfortunately I've known about her since at least the late-2000's. She's gone from sex talk to science talk to feminism/SJW and now "redpilling". I see no actual integrity here.


I never bought into her SJW/Feminism stuff anyways. Her early vids before she became that she was a nasty skank and a terrible person talking shit on a whole lot of people!

I honestly think the SJW/Feminism stuff was to make money, at first it did. MTV loved having her on because she has a nice chest and figured it would probably bring in the views. 

She's also dating Chris Raygun, so maybe a part of it is that. It would be nice to actually get some clarity from Laci honestly.


----------



## virus21




----------



## TheNightmanCometh

virus21 said:


> Well Poland, Hungary and The Czech Republic
> 
> 
> https://heatst.com/world/trendy-moms-are-asking-their-babies-permission-to-pick-them-up-so-they-dont-turn-into-rapists/
> 
> Some people shouldn't be allowed to breed


Well, I for one always make sure I feel for the yes before I have sex with women.


----------



## Miss Sally

virus21 said:


> Well Poland, Hungary and The Czech Republic
> 
> 
> https://heatst.com/world/trendy-moms-are-asking-their-babies-permission-to-pick-them-up-so-they-dont-turn-into-rapists/
> 
> Some people shouldn't be allowed to breed


Can't these women just get abortions if they find out they're having males? Crazy cat ladies are far more useful and less annoying than angry, confused overly nice guys.


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877185490994302978
What feminism and SJW-ism has done to poor Katy Perry

Another one broken by Trump.


----------



## Vic Capri

>


Kathleen Wynn spent $250,000 on a giant rubber ducky (I'm assuming for Trudeau to play with in his bathtub). No wonder she has an 11% approval rating!

- Vic


----------



## Cooper09

virus21 said:


> Well Poland, Hungary and The Czech Republic
> 
> 
> https://heatst.com/world/trendy-moms-are-asking-their-babies-permission-to-pick-them-up-so-they-dont-turn-into-rapists/
> 
> Some people shouldn't be allowed to breed


Child Services need to start clamping down on these idiots. What psychological damage are these feminazis doing to their sons by labeling them something they have no concept of understanding? 

Elizabeth Banks was spouting some similar shite earlier in the week about converting her sons to feminism. Just let them be boys while they can.


----------



## DOPA

http://www.dailywire.com/news/17732...-paycheck-does-not-prove-amanda-prestigiacomo



> Although every credible economist has debunked the claim that women get paid less than men merely because they have a uterus, oppression-seeking Western feminists are obsessed with proving the veracity of the gender wage gap myth.
> 
> Spotting an opportunity to be victimized, feminists caught a glimpse of Gal Gadot's paycheck, a reported $300,000, for her starring role in Wonder Woman and pounced, comparing it to other male stars' paychecks to "prove" the wage gap myth:
> 
> Gal Gadot made $300,000 for Wonder Woman as compared to Henry Cavill's $14M for Man of Steel. The most compelling DC villain is the pay gap.
> 
> — Lauren Duca (@laurenduca) June 20, 2017
> 
> Here's the thing, Gadot's paycheck is actually not an example of the gender wage gap at all, but instead a standard amount of cash for a relatively unknown actor staring in a superhero franchise. Here's Vanity Fair with more:
> 
> Hollywood contracts are notoriously complicated things—salaries are often sweetened by box office bonuses, bumps in pay for sequels, or even “points” on the total gross for megastars. For superhero franchises just getting started, though, the process is usually simple: find a star on the rise, pay them relatively little, and then offer more if the franchise takes off.
> 
> In fact, when Chris Hemsworth starred as Thor, he was reportedly paid a base salary of $200,000, and Chris Evans playing Captain America in Captain America: The First Avenger was paid a reported $300,000.
> 
> But what about the $14 million to Henry Cavill for Man of Steel? That was actually Carvill's pay including the added cash from the high box office performance and bonuses, unlike Gadot's sourced $300k, which is base pay for each film (there will surely be sequels to Wonder Woman).
> 
> Furthermore, as a source told Vanity Fair, Cavill's $14 mill was likely a total from more than one film. “It certainly isn’t for one picture. That’s insane," said the source. “Entry level actors in franchise films are paid an initial rate. As a franchise takes off, they stand to make more money."
> 
> This means that it's completely possible that Gadot signed a contract similar to Cavill's and "the Wonder Woman bonus checks will soon be rolling in—and the sequels could be even more lucrative."
> 
> “If you do an apples to apples comparison, she was paid at least as much as he was," another source told the outlet.
> 
> "So while Gadot’s $300,000 is pretty small compared to the millions her movie has made, she hasn’t sold herself short; the actress hasn’t yet signed a deal for the now-inevitable Wonder Woman 2, and her agents are surely already working to net their 10 percent of her much-larger payday," notes Vanity Fair.
> 
> Overall, Gadot might even become the first woman to hit $50 million for starring in a superhero franchise.


It always amuses me how feminists who are largely liberal, hit out against an industry that is ran by the liberal elite for so called discrimination against women who are apparently being paid less than their male counterparts simply because they have a vagina. I don't think they have seen the irony here yet considering they all still buy the liberal kool-aid. In any event, this is another gender pay gap fail of the highest order.

--------------------------

Just my two cents on *Laci Green:* Perhaps I am being too kind to her, but I'm willing to give her the benefit of the doubt, especially considering how riled up she has gotten the SJW's and Feminists. Just to be clear as I have watched her videos on the subject, she hasn't just suddenly jumped full anti-SJW. She's essentially said she's willing to have open conversations with anti-SJW's about the subjects involved. Now *maybe* money is the reason why, and if it is then that is pretty disgusting to jump on a bandwagon but we don't really know the story on this or what is running through her head. Considering before the videos were made she did have conversations with the likes of Blaire White and CRG, I am willing to see where this goes. Not that I have fully embraced her because she has said some really stupid shit in the past like Reap already pointed out but I'm not going to jump to conclusions just yet.

What I find amusing is how a large portion of the anti-SJW crowd have been willing to give Laci a chance and have at least embraced her willingness to have an open dialogue (if we are to take this at face value) whilst SJW's and Feminists have completely turned their backs on her. Another example of people eating their own. It shows just how intolerant SJW's and Feminists are when a person of their ilk is even willing to talk to the other side. It is an ugly hive mind collectivist mentality which is showing it's true colours. Steve Shives in particular has been hilariously awful with all of this.

I think her dating Chris Ray Gun *might* be one of the motivations behind all of this at least now but again, it's just speculation at this point.


----------



## Simply Flawless

> They claim that picking up babies without checking in with them first is an aspect of “rape culture”


Words fail me for how fucking retarded these cunts are....do they not know what rape is? To even try and connect picking up a baby to rape culture is a very disgusting thing to say.


----------



## Reaper

Vic Capri said:


> *Kathleen Wynn* spent $250,000 on a giant rubber ducky (I'm assuming for Trudeau to play with in his bathtub). No wonder she has an 11% approval rating!
> 
> - Vic












:mj4


----------



## DOPA




----------



## TripleG

Iconoclast said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877185490994302978
> What feminism and SJW-ism has done to poor Katy Perry
> 
> Another one broken by Trump.


There was a time when being smoking hot was literally the only thing I liked about Katy Pery. 

Welp, that's gone now too.

EDIT: Oh and when did picking up your baby "without permission" become rape culture? 

The fuck are these people smoking?


----------



## virus21

TripleG said:


> There was a time when being smoking hot was literally the only thing I liked about Katy Pery.
> 
> Welp, that's gone now too.


Feminism makes women ugly


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877511047166427137
:sodone


----------



## MrMister

L-DOPA said:


> It always amuses me how feminists who are largely liberal, hit out against an industry that is ran by the liberal elite for so called discrimination against women who are apparently being paid less than their male counterparts simply because they have a vagina. I don't think they have seen the irony here yet considering they all still buy the liberal kool-aid. In any event, this is another gender pay gap fail of the highest order.


You also had Elizabeth Banks taking a dump on herself when she called out Spielberg...STEVEN SPIELBERG...for never having a female main protagonist. This of course was a massive fuck up because he did The Color Purple, a movie that had black women in the lead roles. Now Spielberg has indeed done vastly more movies with male leads, but to call out a man with his power, while also being totally wrong, is a really bad and frankly stupid move. Of course people have also called out Kubrick, Hitchcock, Scorsese and some other brilliant filmmakers as misogynists so it's all laughable.

And to do this now, at a time where television film is taking over for the cinema, where you have quite a few great female parts. I looked at the Netflix catalogue and I'm being conservative by saying it's at least 50/50 aimed at women. I personally think it skews heavily toward women. This is probably going to prove fruitful for the growing Titan. Get the women watching, produce mostly safe inoffensive stuff aimed at women. There's tons of shit out there for guys. Then later, comeback to stuff slightly more aimed at men. Netflix is doing The Witcher, their first big original show really aimed at guys as I see it. The genius of this is that The Witcher just happens to have some amazing female characters that dominate the story lol. If they do it right, this will be a massive hit for them, probably their biggest show.


----------



## Reaper

MrMister said:


> I looked at the Netflix catalogue and I'm being conservative by saying it's at least 50/50 aimed at women. I personally think it skews heavily toward women. This is probably going to prove fruitful for the growing Titan. Get the women watching, produce mostly safe inoffensive stuff aimed at women.


Very conservative (I'd say it's 90% for women) but as you said for Netflix that's fine. Generally even in 2017 more women still are housewives and they have more time to watch TV. 

My wife practically forced my hand to go back to netflix because it has all _her_ shows while Amazon doesn't and she doesn't want to pay for all the old episodes. 

Meanwhile I browse Netflix every other day hoping for something to find, but there's practically nothing that interests me. I am watching like 5 shows on Amazon and Crunchyroll however.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Kink_Brawn

The comments for #Morethanarefugee video are pretty hilarious.....kind of scary as well. Well, I suppose if I were a white person these days I guess I would be fed up and hoping for a 4th Reich also.


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21

> The Yale University dean criticized for posting Yelp reviews that called people “white trash” is leaving her position, according to a report Tuesday.
> 
> June Chu, the dean of Yale’s residential Pierson College, had been placed on leave after her controversial postings surfaced.
> 
> Follow
> Yale Daily News ✔ @yaledailynews
> BREAKING: June Chu will leave her post as Pierson College dean after screenshots surfaced a month ago of disparaging Yelp reviews she wrote.
> 10:47 AM - 20 Jun 2017
> 34 34 Retweets 63 63 likes
> Twitter Ads info and privacy
> Yale's college paper, which broke the story about the Yelp reviews, reported on Twitter that Chu was leaving. The report didn't say if she had resigned voluntarily or been fired.
> 
> YALE DEAN FORCED TO APOLOGIZE AFTER INSENSITIVE YELP REVIEWS
> 
> In one review, she cited a restaurant as perfect for anyone who was “white trash.”
> 
> "This establishment is definitely not authentic by any stretch of any imagination and perfect for those low class folks who believe this is a real night out," Chu wrote.
> 
> In another post, she said she was surprised that a New Haven, Conn., movie theater had a lack of “sketchy crowds.”
> 
> Many found her Yelp critiques elitist and offensive.
> 
> Pierson College Head Stephen Davis announced Chu was leaving in an email to members of the Pierson community, the Yale Daily News reported.
> 
> Davis said a new dean would be named before the fall semester, the college paper reported.
> 
> FOLLOW US ON FACEBOOK FOR MORE FOX LIFESTYLE NEWS
> 
> Davis announced in May that Chu had been placed on leave after initially sticking by her.
> 
> His change of heart came after he said the college discovered numerous “reprehensible posts” that were part of a widespread pattern. He said her posts made him question her ability to lead the college.
> 
> "Let me be clear," he wrote. "No one, especially those in trusted positions of educating young people, should denigrate or stereotype others, and that extends to any form of discrimination based on class, race, religion, age, disability, gender identity or sexual orientation."
> 
> Chu apologized to her students, ackowledging she made poor choices.
> 
> "There are no two ways about it," she wrote. "Not only were they insensitive in matters related to class and race; they demean the values to which I hold myself and which I offer as a member of this community."
> 
> TOO MUCH ED SHEERAN BAD FOR RESTAURANT BUSINESS, SAYS STUDY
> 
> Chu was appointed Pierson's dean in May 2016 after serving as an assistant dean of undergraduate students at Dartmouth College. She was also director of the Pan Asian American Community House at the University of Pennsylvania.


http://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/2017/06/20/yale-dean-who-called-people-white-trash-on-yelp-leaving-her-post.html



> Imagine growing up .being told everything about who you are as a person is wrong. That it doesn’t conform to what is expected of you simply because of how you were born.
> When it comes to LGBT issues, the political left is so thoroughly in tune with such predicaments.
> 
> But they’re also the primary abusers of another set of people who are surrounded by hatred and bigotry just for being them: reformist, or ex-Muslims.
> 
> Harriet Beecher Stowe’s novel, Uncle Tom’s Cabin, dealt with the issue for blacks in the United States. That book was published in 1852, and according to African-American culture magazine The Root:
> 
> Today nobody wants to be called an Uncle Tom, but 150 years ago, it was a compliment… Uncle Tom is a martyr, not a sell-out. His devotion to his fellow slaves is so unshakable that he sacrifices a chance for freedom and, ultimately, his life to help them.
> 
> It’s now 2017 – a “current year” factoid always thrown in our face by progressives – and the forcefulness by which the political left and fundamentalist Muslims utilise the phrases “house Muslim” or “uncle Tom” to shame those who don’t confirm is not just abundant, it is growing.
> 
> I have a pretty thick skin. I hear these things every day. I feel ashamed, not of who I am, but of my fellow human beings who find it appropriate to race-shame someone, or religion-shame them.
> 
> I’m told every day, perhaps even several times a day, that I’m a “coconut”, or I hear sardonic expressions of how “proud my parents must be” of me. It’s fine, I can take it. When it comes from Muslims I put this down to envy. The green-eyed monster and the green, Arab-clad flags co-ordinate well together.
> 
> 
> 
> But I recall vividly an incident from my early days in politics.
> 
> I was so excited to be trotting around the House of Commons with a Labour Party friend of mine I had met at the Sports and Social bar (more commonly referred to as the Sports and Socialist). We had a few beers, and went for a walk around the Parliamentary estate. I guess I was 23 years old at the time.
> 
> In a moment of unguardedness, my new friend turned to me in the hallway and said something to the effect of, “You know, Raheem. You should be one of us”.
> 
> Flattered, for a moment, I thought, “Wow this guy’s trying to recruit me because he sees talent”. But he continued, before I could say anything.
> 
> “Yeah, you’re brown. Your parents are immigrants. You should be one of us”.
> 
> I was stunned. Offended, even. And that’s pretty hard to achieve.
> 
> The idea I should vote a certain way, or think in a certain manner, simply because of the colour of my skin or the religion my great, great, grandparents happened to convert to.
> 
> He later apologised, of course, realising the error. Perhaps we can blame it on the beer.
> 
> But there is undoubtedly an ingrained bigotry on the political left, shored up by Muslim fundamentalists who want to shame people like me into acting a certain way.
> 
> I have been accused of being a traitor to my race, but more worryingly, a betrayer of Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect those who accuse me of the latter know precisely what they are doing. They know what the punishment for apostasy is.
> 
> When the Iranian Human Rights Commission – an organisation about as oxymoronic in name as the Senate Intelligence Committee – decided to appoint me ‘Islamophobe of the Year’ in 2014, they knew they were putting a target on my head.
> 
> By the by, this is the same group the BBC and the UK government fawned to following the attack near Finsbury Park mosque in June 2017.
> 
> Never mind, I thought. Instead, I owned it, splashing it across the pages of Breitbart London.
> 
> But for people of weaker will; perhaps those who grew up not reading Christopher Hitchens’s Letters to a Young Contrarian, or for those who are reliant on their families for housing, or child support, or even for those who are simply ill-prepared, this assault on identity can be devastating, especially when it is endorsed by leading figures.
> 
> London’s Muslim mayor Sadiq Khan told the Iranian state-backed Press TV in 2009: “The point is, you can’t just pick and choose who who you speak to. You can’t just speak to Uncle Toms. You can’t just speak to people who will say what you want them to hear.”
> 
> The Muslim Public Affairs Council (UK) even published an article as recently as 2016 endorsing the epithet. It stated:
> 
> Calling another Muslim an ‘Uncle Tom’ is not racist, it is a political statement, but to paint it as a racist title is a classic Uncle Tom tactic.
> 
> In short, ‘Uncle Tom’ refers to an individual who is slavishly and excessively subservient to authority figures, particularly a black or brown person who behaves in a subservient manner to white people; or any person perceived to be complicit in the oppression of their own group.
> 
> Ms. Beecher Stowe is no doubt turning in her grave.
> 
> Zain, an ex-Muslim in the United Kingdom who spoke to me anonymously (how could he not?) said:
> 
> “I’ve been called a fake, told that I never was a Muslim, that I’m a traitor, I have had a person call me an Uncle Tom. I feel really sad. When my parents came into this country they fought hard to exercise their religion. I feel sad that they then decide I cannot exercise my freedom and leave Islam. That’s what angers me the most. I don’t hate them, but I am angry.
> 
> “How dare they try and kill someone who leaves Islam? Three of my friends were almost murdered. One lady left Islam and her husband stabbed her. He went to prison but asked for a transfer to an Iranian jail and the government granted his request. As soon as he got there he was released.
> 
> “If we don’t stand up and challenge our community and say this is happening… the outsiders need to know this stuff exists.. they will keep on deluding the outsiders that there’s no issues there”.
> 
> Zain has never even met his brother, who his parents had after he left Islam and was shunned.
> 
> 
> 
> In 2015, Nissar Hussain was brutally beaten by his Muslim neighbours in Bradford, England, for leaving Islam and declaring himself a Christian. He told Revelation TV in early 2017:
> 
> “There is no middle ground. It came as a complete shock to myself. A shock to the system actually. Growing up in this country, being British… you have this wonderful respect for other people, for their religions, rights, freedoms, regardless of one’s creed and colour. It was a real blow. We realised there were going to be issues where I was going to be cut off, shunned from my friends and family… but I never in my wildest imagination realised it was going to be so terrible by fellow Pakistanis.
> 
> “From the name calling it then becomes a bit more brazen and then you’re confronted by groups of young men who have absolutely no respect for you, spitting, cursing, I was called all sorts of names. “JewDog”, I couldn’t [comprehend] the contempt, the venom they were spewing out. Before you know it I had a car rammed, attacks to the property, I had another car torched outside my home. Your house becomes a target. Graffiti, using very descriptive, very terrible language. What we would say ‘hate crime’. Bricks are going through the window. You’re being intimidated, harassed, your home becomes a prison because these people act with such impunity, such lawlessness, you think ‘well, I might as well be in Pakistan’.
> 
> “The police have completely failed… they never once acknowledged it as a hate crime, never mind religious… we were suffering acts of terrorism”.
> 
> The link here, between “mere” name-calling and acts of aggression, violence, and “terrorism” as Hussain calls it is abundantly clear. Especially in neighbourhoods dominated by Muslims, those who want to leave the faith are met with a response that only the most fragile of ideologies tend to implement: force.
> 
> When 1,000 Muslims in the United Kingdom were polled in 2007, a whopping 36 per cent of those aged 16-24 at the time said the punishment for leaving Islam should be death. Nineteen per cent of those over 55 said the same. If the average is somewhere in the middle, let’s say, that means there are around 900,000 Muslims in Britain – nearly a million people – who want to see “Uncle Toms” put to their deaths.
> 
> In other words, the use of phrases such as “Uncle Tom” — or perhaps the comical sounding “chai wallah” – is an attempt to leverage the Islamic concept of death for apostasy. Even those who still regard themselves as practicing or reformist Muslims find themselves on the receiving end.
> 
> Dr. Zuhdi Jasser, an anti-Shariah campaign and U.S. military veteran even has a Facebook page dedicated to the fact he dares speak out against the more barbaric parts of the Quran. It is called: “Zuhdi Jasser is a Clown and an Uncle Tom Muslim”.
> 
> When the shoe was on the other foot, Facebook acted fast to ban a page belonging to ex-Muslims.
> 
> 
> Dr. Jasser has even been targeted, effectively, as a Takfiri (unbeliever) by groups such as Hope Not Hate – a hard left, Soros-backed institution that masquerades as “anti-fascist”. They included Jasser, as well as hijabi reformist Raquel Saraswati in their list of people who proffer “Anti-Muslim hatred”. They were subsequently forced revoke Saraswati’s inclusion in their Takfiri list, insisting the social media response to their Sharia-shaming was “hysterical and absurd”.
> 
> Specifically, they were talking about the reaction of Maajid Nawaz, a former Hizb ut-Tahrir member turned Liberal Democrat parliamentary candidate and radio show host.
> 
> Nawaz is routinely targeted for abuse by fundamentalist Muslims and their liberal fellow travellers. He described Hope Not Hate’s work as a “witch hunt”, and could probably go round for round with me on who gets the most abuse from Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> Jasser has previously told me such groups and people are “doing the bidding of the Saudis and the Iranian government who really don’t want us reformists to have a voice”. So how much abuse, exactly, does he receive?
> 
> “Probably almost daily on social media. But the ex-Muslim community has it a lot worse. They are much more unleashed with all of you. The match is lit by domestic Islamist groups and then foreign Islamists in Pakistan or Saudi Arabia [weigh in]. They call us Zionist agents and so on. Basically saying we’re working with ‘the enemy’.
> 
> What are they trying to achieve? Jasser doesn’t mince his words:
> 
> “Uncle Tom is Westernisation of Takfir [the Islamic principle of apostasy]. No one understands if you call them an apostate. If you call them an Uncle Tom you do it in a narrative of the old identity politics in America.
> 
> “It’s a method of using free speech to shut down other people’s free speech. It’s a method of shaming and suppressing minority opinion. It’s a bigotry of epic proportions”.
> 
> This kind of persecution is new to the Western world, and is attracting more and more attention in the 21st Century. No doubt many of those assisting Muslims enforce apostasy or blasphemy laws are unaware of what they’re doing. Many have never seen a Quran let alone read it.
> 
> Nonie Darwish, a former Muslim and Christian convert notes in her book Wholly Different: Why I Chose Biblical Values over Islamic Values notes:
> 
> “…murder and lying are sins in the Bible, but under Islam they are sometimes wrong and sometimes an obligation, depending on why a Muslim does the act. Muslims who commit murder under certain conditions are immune from being prosecuted, and the murder is not consider a sin under Islamic law. Islamic law specifically protects from prosecution both the killers of apostates and adulterers and also parents and grandparents who kill their offspring”.
> 
> In effect, the use of phrases such as “Uncle Tom” is a tacit endorsement of Quran’s ideal of “punishment” for apostasy, and the Hadiths that encourage the shedding of blood of those who “revert from Islam and leaves the Muslims”.
> 
> So why isn’t this treated with more seriousness?
> 
> It isn’t just ex-Muslims who are persecuted. It isn’t just “far right” types who criticise the Quran, or Mohammed, or Islam who are targeted.
> 
> In 2016, Ahmadiyya Muslim shopkeeper Asad Shah was murdered for his beliefs that happened not to fit with his Sunni Muslim killer’s.
> 
> He regarded himself as a practicing Muslim, and was remarked upon as a “pillar” of his community by many.
> 
> But for his murderer, Tanveer Ahmed, this wasn’t enough. The circumstances that contributed to the murder are also palpable to anyone who is bothered to research it.
> 
> Hard-line, sectarian groups are often welcomed by “moderate” Muslims in the United Kingdom.
> 
> Khatme Nabuwat, an Islamist group that encourages persecution of Ahmadiyya Muslims, have previously been welcomed by the Muslim Council of Britain (MCB) – a key Islamic stakeholder as far as the British government is concerned – and by the very same organisation in Dewsbury in the United Kingdom that hosted a memorial for murdered Member of Parliament Jo Cox. Cox’s widower, Brendan, is closely affiliated with Hope Not Hate.
> 
> The MCB even callously declared, following Asad Shah’s murder, that “Muslims should not be forced to class Ahmadis as Muslims if they do not wish to do so…”.
> 
> As The Root magazine noted, “Uncle Tom” never used to be a racial eptithet or slur. In fact, it used to be a point of pride for many blacks seeking to cast off the shackles of slavery. Indeed U.S. President Abraham Lincoln referred to Ms. Beecher Stowe — the author of the novel in which Tom asserts himself as a martyr against slavery — as the “woman who wrote the book that started” the U.S. Civil War.
> 
> Now there is a new civil war going on, inside and adjacent to Islam.
> 
> I hope there is a modern Harriet Beecher Stowe; I hope Western governments can come to grips with this; and I hope more than anything that brave people on the liberal left can both see their hypocrisy and act against it when discussing people like me: the “house Muslims”.


http://www.breitbart.com/london/2017/06/21/new-uncle-toms-islamists-leftists-target-reformists-ex-muslims-racial-epithet/


----------



## stevefox1200

Colleges have starting spanking their professors for their media a lot more recently

the professor who said that the EMTs should have just let the Republicans shot just die is in trouble and even if he survives the dean flat out said that in the official response that what the professor said was evil and wrong


----------



## Reaper

Saw this on imgur and thought it was hilarious.

Guy wore shorts to work. Was sent back home so he wore one of his mom's dresses and managed to get the policy changed.


----------



## virus21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877578460310286336


----------



## Jay Valero

virus21 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877578460310286336


Best thing I've seen today.


----------



## Vic Capri

This is the leader of Canada...

- Vic


----------



## Stinger Fan




----------



## virus21




----------



## Simply Flawless

> Oh and when did picking up your baby "without permission" become rape culture?


Probably around the same time they claim its sexist to tell a pregnant woman not to drink :draper2


----------



## MrMister

stumbled upon this shit



Spoiler: riri williams the worst character ever















:lol

It almost reads like SJW satire.


----------



## deepelemblues

Calling astronauts "scientists" is really stretching the definition.


----------



## DOPA




----------



## Miss Sally

MrMister said:


> stumbled upon this shit
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: riri williams the worst character ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol
> 
> It almost reads like SJW satire.


It's so bad because the entire scene is forced. If this took place decades earlier it would make more sense but in this case it makes zero sense to bring it up. This is why stuff that should be inspirational comes off as eye rolling.


----------



## deepelemblues

Miss Sally said:


> It's so bad because the entire scene is forced. If this took place decades earlier it would make more sense but in this case it makes zero sense to bring it up. This is why stuff that should be inspirational comes off as eye rolling.


it's bad because riri williams brilliant scientist is ignoring the :facts of what her teacher is actually saying to her. some scientist riri is, coming to a conclusion diametrically opposed to the evidence.


----------



## MrMister

Miss Sally said:


> It's so bad because the entire scene is forced. If this took place decades earlier it would make more sense but in this case it makes zero sense to bring it up. This is why stuff that should be inspirational comes off as eye rolling.


When I read it I could only hear the voice of the writer. Riri is not an actual character. At least not on that page.

The way the teacher reacts and ridiculousness of Riri being an author's mouthpiece really makes it seem like parody to me.


----------



## Miss Sally

MrMister said:


> When I read it I could only hear the voice of the writer. Riri is not an actual character. At least not on that page.
> 
> The way the teacher reacts and ridiculousness of Riri being an author's mouthpiece really makes it seem like parody to me.


Teacher was like, fine, whatever floats your boat!

Is the writer white? Because I swear most of them seem to write non-white characters in the most obnoxious ways possible.


----------



## virus21

Marvel comics is nothing more then a SJW factory these days. Is it any wonder DC is kicking their ass.



> The congressional intern Mediaite cast as a white supremacist Wednesday is actually black, The Daily Caller News Foundation has learned.
> 
> Nate Washington is a black conservative attending Western Kentucky University and is a former intern of Republican Sen. Tom Cotton.
> 
> Mediaite contributor Caleb Ecarma implied that Nate Washington is a white supremacist by linking his use of the term “cuck” to alt-right and neo-Nazi groups and framing his political views as racist, all the while leaving out mention of his race.
> 
> “He 100 percent tried to cast me as a white supremacist,” Washington told The DCNF.
> 
> Washington referred to House Speaker Paul Ryan as a “cuck,” to the British as “*******” and to Americans as “the superior race,” Ecarma reported, based on a recording he obtained while talking to Washington at a party. Washington told TheDCNF Ecarma recorded him and his two roommates without their permission.
> 
> “The recordings were all recorded without my or either of my roommates’ consent. I’m not going to speak on anything that was said during that recording,” Washington told The DCNF. “But I was certainly intoxicated at the time and so was everyone else.”
> 
> Ecarma dedicated several paragraphs connecting Washington’s use of the term “cuck” to white supremacists. Cuckold is a term that dates back to 13th century Middle English and refers, explicitly, to a man whose wife has committed adultery. The husband, in such a case, is referred to as a cuckold.
> Ecarma linked the word “cuck” to far-right organizations and used the phrase “white supremacist” once and “white nationalist” two times to describe use of the term. He even relied on testimony from one of the shrillest voices on the left, Joan Walsh, to further cast the term as “racially charged.”
> The relevant text:
> 
> The term ‘cuck’ originated in political spaces during 2015, as white nationalists and the far-right began calling Republicans they deemed too moderate ‘cuckservatives.’ The word is racially charged, as ‘cuck’ that Joan Walsh described as a pornographic genre ‘in which a white husband, either in shame or lust, watches his wife be taken by a black man.’ In reference to Ryan, the ‘cuck’ slur towards him originated on alt-right and white supremacist websites. Ryan has been deemed a ‘cuck’ from white nationalist leader Richard Spencer, neo-Nazi websites The Daily Stormer and Stormfront and alt-right pundit Mike Cernovich. Ryan even received the title ‘Cuck of The Year For 2016‘ by the Reddit page President Trump used to host an online town hall event.
> The term “cuck” does have strong links to the alt-right in this political climate. However, it’s hard to deduce that someone is a white supremacist just because they use it. In most conservative circles, the word is used to mean a rather spineless person who lets the opposition run all over him.
> 
> Regardless of whether “cuck” is a racially charged word, Ecarma should note the person who used it is black to give the comments better context. Otherwise, it appears that a white nationalist or neo-Nazi is saying it.
> 
> The same principle applies to Washington’s comments about Americans as a “superior race.”
> 
> “He continued his conversation with this reporter by saying ‘Americans are the superior race to everyone in the world … we’re superior people’ — his evidence for such an assertion came from America’s wartime record,” Ecarma wrote.
> 
> Once again, leaving out Washington’s race makes the heavy implication that he is a white nationalist or neo-Nazi.
> 
> Ecarma also made a point of noting Washington holds conservative political views liberals often cast as racist, such as his support for Trump’s proposed wall on the southern border, and his view that health care is not a “right.” He also notes Washington was interning for Cotton, who is a “Trump ally” and supports the president’s travel ban on certain Muslim-majority countries.
> 
> Ecarma told The DCNF the decision to leave Washington’s race out of the piece had nothing to do with accusing him of being a white supremacist or racist, and suggested The DCNF improve “reading comprehension” skills.
> 
> “Not the implication at all, I was only stating what extreme portion of the right-wing that the slur originated from in context to Ryan,” he told The DCNF. “I also mentioned the ‘far right’ using the term, not just white nationalists. I never accused Nate of being a white supremacist–reading comprehension matters.”
> 
> He also offered an alternative view to the events at the party. Washington was the one who approached him first, he told The DCNF.
> 
> “Nate approached me specifically at an event in Alexandria a few weeks ago, he recognized me from Twitter/my pieces and said he wanted to talk to me about his work in Cotton’s office,” he said. “He then began spouting off all his controversial views to me directly.”


http://dailycaller.com/2017/06/22/mediaite-tried-so-hard-to-make-a-black-intern-look-like-a-white-supremacist/



> YouTube enjoys mixing virtue signaling with creativity in its holier than thou campaigns. Its audience? Not so much (see Whoops! YouTube’s Pro-LGBT Campaign Hilariously Flops). The audience/video creator divide is becoming more apparent as YouTube exploits its platform. As evidenced in this video.
> 
> 
> As per the description:
> 
> YouTube Creators for Change is a new initiative from YouTube dedicated to amplifying the voices of role models who are tackling difficult social issues with their channels. From combating hate speech, to countering xenophobia and extremism, to simply making the case for greater tolerance and empathy toward others, these creators are helping generate positive social change with their global fan bases.
> 
> reactin
> Oops. It seems YouTube misjudged its own fan base. The like to dislike ratio is misshapen and bottom heavy, not unlike a proud feminist. Take a peek.
> 
> 
> This is what happens when you create condescending content in an attempt to indoctrinate your users. Feel free to take notes, Facebook (see FACEBOOK LIES? Leaked Documents Reveal Employees Manipulated ‘Facebook Trending’).
> 
> Failure after failure, YouTube nevertheless punches the accelerator on hyper liberal mannerisms. Despite its audience hailing from a variety of opinions and beliefs, YouTube demands all conform to its “tolerant” ways. Whether it’s restricting the videos of those who dare have a different opinion, or indulging biases by glorifying those who hold the “right” views, YouTube is enforcing a strict policy of leftism. Which is why it’s so satisfying to see their users reject those ideas. But look fast, because YouTube is deleting critical comments faster than Amy Schumer steals a joke.
> 
> It’s cool, though, here are some screen captured comments before YouTube deletes them…
> 
> 
> Fret not, though. I’m sure YouTube will mitigate this damage somehow. What’s the old social media mantra? If at first you don’t succeed, censor those who disagree with you until you do.


https://www.louderwithcrowder.com/youtube-morethanarefugee-campaign-backfires/



> Don’t say we didn’t warn you (see Germany Threatens Facebook: Censor ‘Hate Speech’ or Face $50 Million Fine and Facebook Has Officially Begun Censoring Germany). The German police are coming. No, not to stop terrorism. But if you post something angry about terrorism on Facebook…
> 
> Germany is serious about cracking down on hate speech on social media.
> German police on Tuesday raided the homes of 36 people accused of hateful postings on social media, reported The New York Times. The posts reportedly included “threats, coercion and incitement to racism.”
> The raids, performed by officers for Germany’s Federal Criminal Police Office, mostly targeted people accused of political right-wing incitement but also included two people accused of left-wing extremism and one person accused of making threats based on a person’s sexual orientation.
> 
> Meanwhile European women are being raped (or gang-raped) by Muslim migrants. But let’s toss people out of bed for the words they strung together in a Facebook post. Seems the European thing to do. See Sussex Police Brags About Facebook ‘Hate Speech’ Arrest. Terrorists Still Running Free.
> 
> The same people who support actions like raiding homes for people’s digital words are the same people who define “hate speech” as any opinion on any issue they disagree with. Hide your children, hide your wives. Not from the violent Muslim migrants who want to use them for their own devious, sexual pleasures. But from the German police, who vil arrest you for mean words.
> 
> 
> Have you noticed how leftists in America have been trying to claim opposition to ObamaCare is racist? Or if you disagree with them on global change warming climate, you oppose “environmental justice” and are therefore ripe for imprisonment? Trust me, the left is salivating over Germany’s actions. They’d love to arrest people for “hate speech” and toss them in the stocks. What better way to silence ideas which run counter to your own than to imprison people for ideas? It’s the liberal wet dream.
> 
> Imagine if authorities in this country decided that being mean on Facebook was an arrestable offense. The left imagines it every day.


https://www.louderwithcrowder.com/german-police-raids-homes-suspected-facebook-hate-speech/


----------



## MrMister

Miss Sally said:


> Teacher was like, fine, whatever floats your boat!
> 
> Is the writer white? Because I swear most of them seem to write non-white characters in the most obnoxious ways possible.


I haven't looked it up but I think this is written by Brian Michael Bendis. He's a white guy.

edit: Yeah it's Bendis.


----------



## virus21

MrMister said:


> I haven't looked it up but I think this is written by Brian Michael Bendis. He's a white guy.


He's also a shit writer. And him being the author makes sense


----------



## virus21




----------



## CamillePunk

Bendis is a great comic book writer when he's not trying to make a political statement. One of my favorites.


----------



## virus21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877974143743995904


----------



## DesolationRow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877954604213784576


----------



## Stinger Fan

MrMister said:


> I haven't looked it up but I think this is written by Brian Michael Bendis. He's a white guy.
> 
> edit: Yeah it's Bendis.


He adopted 2 black kids if I recall correctly, which kudos to him but he's basically anointed himself a speaker for minorities or something.He wasn't that obnoxious about SJW when he was writing Daredevil at least but that page is incredibly obnoxious


----------



## 777

Bendis can be a hell of a writer...but Riri has got to be the most ignorant 'super genius' ever. That scene shines such a light on the absurdity of the SJW rhetoric but lacks any semblance of self awareness as to why is paints Riri as a massive asshole.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Stinger Fan




----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/878011233391099910The leader of Canada everybody


----------



## TripleG

virus21 said:


>


Sure she was talking to Sargon? She might have been talking to a mirror. You never know. 



virus21 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/878011233391099910The leader of Canada everybody


Good Lord please shoot me.


----------



## virus21




----------



## deepelemblues

virus21 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/878011233391099910The leader of Canada everybody


there is no way all that hawt innuendo is not deliberate and done for humor

right?

right?

please god let me be right


----------



## Neuron

virus21 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/878011233391099910The leader of Canada everybody


The weird donkeycorn thing is the actual prime minister, right?


----------



## virus21

Neuron said:


> The weird donkeycorn thing is the actual prime minister, right?


Given what Canada *did* elect as PM, that happening wouldn't be shocking


----------



## virus21




----------



## Miss Sally

Why is it that the very people who saying shaming of any sort is bad, name calling etc is bullying and who are "anti-racist" some of the very same people who shame others, call people names and constantly make every issue about skin color?

These people have no self awareness in the least and they're supposed to be on the side of justice?


----------



## virus21

> A graduate student in Medical Sociology at the University of St. Francis begged for help from liberal media after her professor dared to suggest she “broaden her horizons” by reading, The Grass is Not Always Greener, a paper on the healthcare debate published by the libertarian Cato Institute.
> 
> Jennifer Martin started a Tweetstorm late Wednesday night, begging her favorite liberal television hosts and talking heads to “expose” the dastardly teacher’s problematic assignment, which she called “propaganda.”
> 
> 
> 
> When the more reliable progressive media refused to come to her rescue, Martin turned to mainstream media in the hopes they’d do a story on how she’d been grievously injured by her exposure to a PDF file.
> 
> 
> 
> We understand the shock Jennifer must have felt, encountering a position that was so unlike her own, and from a reputable research institution that does not deign to hide its political leanings behind the veneer of “non-biased” news coverage.
> 
> A number of high-profile conservative commentators responded to Martin’s dilemma suggesting that she read the material, only for Martin to reply that she had and “threw it in the garbage,”— and then claimed that she expected more from her professors than a “Koch” funded report. She is convinced she claimed to be able to “recognize propaganda when I see it.”
> 
> “Graduate level students expect more from their profs than articles written by political think tanks pushing an agenda,” Martin wrote in a now-deleted Twitter comment. “I’m not a modern college kid. I am 35 have been a working professional for 10 years and this is a graduate program.”
> 
> That makes it worse, really. Not better.
> 
> Its quite obvious, when you get the end of the exchange, that Martin probably could benefit from some critical thinking on the issue of healthcare. And particularly when you get a glimpse of Martin’s Twitter profile, which declares her absolute resistance to Donald Trump, and cites reputable sources for non-partisan political information, like Family Guy creator Seth McFarlane.


https://heatst.com/culture-wars/university-of-st-francis-student-cries-to-msnbc-after-prof-asks-her-to-consider-differing-opinion/?link=TD_heatst_articles.47942&utm_source=heatst_articles.47942&utm_campaign=circular&utm_medium=HEATST


----------



## DOPA

Sargon just being at the panel triggered the holy hell out of Anita :lmao.

The panel was about harassment and then Sargon gets harassed and gets called a garbage human :HA.


----------



## virus21

> t may be 2017, but in many circles a man taking his wife's last name is still considered unusual, unheard of, unmanly. A study earlier this year even found that half of Americans believe women should be legally bound to take their husbands' last names once they get married. Women may vote and drive and run companies — not to mention win the popular vote — but we're still painfully hung up on certain social conventions.
> 
> However, there is a growing number of couples who are rejecting tradition. We interviewed five married couples from around the country in which the husband took the wife's last name, and while some of them say they did it for feminist reasons, to others the woman's name just sounded better. Or, in one case, her family name was well-known in the small town where they live. One guy even said his wife's name has helped him professionally.
> 
> From speaking with these couples, we learned that the decision to do something this as-of-now different doesn't always have to be a big, splashy statement; in this day and age you should do whatever you like with your last name, with no judgment. Easier said than done, of course: Quite a few of our couples said their decision was at first met with hostility from conservative family members. However, none of them said they encountered major legal or bureaucratic issues, save for a few confused glances.
> 
> One common thread came up over and over in these interviews: These individuals did not want to hyphenate their names or have two last names, instead choosing to have a single family name represent them as one unit.
> 
> Ahead, read the couples' stories — and put the term "bachelor name" on your radar.
> 
> 
> 
> ILLUSTRATED BY PAULA VOLCHOK.
> Adair & Nick Moran
> 
> When the two New York City performers got married in 2005, they both felt strongly about having the same last name, but his (Little) just didn't sound right with "Adair." "His last name was Little, and I'm 5-feet tall. It felt a little cutesy that I would be Adair Little," Adair, a stunt performer and aerialist, tells Refinery29. They talked about picking a totally new name, but in the end he liked the sound of "Nick Moran" and that was that.
> 
> While the couple's friends — other musicians and performers — were very supportive, the biggest challenge was telling Nick's family. "I think there was some surprise, particularly from my father," Nick says. "He's not a stick-in-the-mud conservative, but he is a generation older. So there was some disappointment, but not major resistance. My family as a whole is quite liberal." He says his father did eventually make peace with the decision.
> 
> "We are relatively fortunate that we have a family and social group who were accepting," says Nick. "When we did it 12 years ago, it was pretty novel — most people were like, 'Oh, I didn't know you could do that!' I feel like nowadays the issue is more out there and more discussed. That, I think, is a hopeful sign."
> 
> 
> 
> ILLUSTRATED BY PAULA VOLCHOK.
> Neil & Anna Bergstrom
> 
> Neil and Anna, who now live in Denver, CO, were married in Sweden in 1980. "Taking your wife's name is more accepted in Sweden than in the U.S.," says Neil. But he didn't do so at the time; Neil changed his name in 1999 when the couple had kids, and it seemed too complicated to have different last names. He did continue using his "bachelor" name — Smith — professionally, but was excited to change his name to something less common.
> 
> "When the children took her name, it was always a question: 'Are you guys married? Living in sin?' Anything with the kids, it was, 'Are you their stepfather?'" says Neil. He says their family wasn't always accepting, either. "They thought it was weird. 'Oh, why did you do that?' My sister said, 'Is that legal?'" But then, "They sort of adjusted."
> 
> "I think the tradition of the woman taking the man's last name is sort of an outdated tradition; I don't see a strong reason for it," he says.
> 
> 
> 
> ILLUSTRATED BY PAULA VOLCHOK.
> Stephanie & Matt Land
> 
> Stephanie and Matt, who live in Montana, met through Matt's job — he's a caretaker for several apartment complexes, including hers. When they decided to get married, she was a single mom who had fought hard to change her oldest daughter's last name to hers when she was 3. "My youngest's dad hasn't been in the picture at all, so she got my last name at birth, and Matt's going to adopt her," Stephanie tells Refinery29.
> 
> "I don't think Matt ever had any serious interest in getting married before, but he said when he was a kid he thought if it ever happened he'd take his wife's name," she says. "Plus, my writing career is established, with my name being part of the branding I do with that. So when Matt brought up taking my last name, it just fit our situation. He still gets a kick out of me calling him Mr. Land."
> 
> As for Matt, he says changing his name helped cement their identity as a family. "Being a father was a new identity," says Matt. "It seemed right to change my name to hers and the girls in becoming a family."
> 
> Stephanie says there hasn't been any any negative response from their friends or family. "Hopefully this will be more common, and we don't always default to a patriarchal society. The work women do in the household is often invisible, yet men get to keep their family name."
> 
> 
> 
> ILLUSTRATED BY PAULA VOLCHOK.
> Mark & Carla Ainsworth
> 
> Mark and Carla, who live in Seattle, WA, met at Kenyon College in Ohio and got married in 1999. "She was like, 'I could take your name,' and I was like, 'I don't feel comfortable with that,'" says Mark, who is a biology professor at Seattle Central College. "Because that's not right; it represents a history of patriarchy where a woman took her husband's name and became his property."
> 
> Unfortunately, his parents weren't as enthusiastic as he had thought they would be. "I remember telling my mom on the phone. There was dead silence," he says. It took a lot of difficult conversations about Mark and Carla's beliefs to bring them around. Carla's family was more supportive. "My father-in-law, Walter, called me, and he said, 'Thanks. This is so great!'" says Mark. "He was excited to see the Ainsworth name continue."
> 
> The two say that being an interracial couple — he is white, she is African-American — has played into the decision as well. There was a desire to show to the world that they are a unit, having overcome the lingering societal stigmas. "The main reason a woman takes the man’s name was historical legacy and social convention, and Mark has never been motivated by either of those things," says Carla, who is a physician. "Especially as a mixed-race couple, I thought it was important that we shared the same last name and would share that name with our children, and he was happy to do that."
> 
> Now, they have two kids, who are 12 and 9. "We talk to my kids about this all the time," says Mark. "We need to continually work to smash the patriarchy. I will totally go off on tangents, and I will say those very words in my classroom. The patriarchy makes me sick."
> 
> 
> ILLUSTRATED BY PAULA VOLCHOK.
> Kathryn & Jason Kelts
> 
> Katie and Jason have been married for 10 years and have a 7-year-old son. They met at a local summer theater production in upstate New York; now, she is a social worker and Jason is a puppeteer.
> 
> "I did not want to change my name," says Katie. Her family name is part of the fabric of the community where she grew up. "It always surprises me, the number of women who take their husband's last name without a second thought," she says. "Coming from a smaller town, my last name means something to the people around me; my family has always been active in the community. Why aren’t these things considered?"
> 
> Katie says they briefly talked about making a new name — his last name was King, they considered "Kelting" — but in the end, family ties won over. "I am very close to my family, in fact, we live next to my parents and my sister and brother also live on the same block.... I was very passionate about our children having my family name, and in the end Jason decided he wanted to also have it," she says.
> 
> However, some members of Jason's family made it clear that they don't approve. "I still get Christmas cards addressed to Mr. and Mrs. Jason King from some of his family members," says Katie. "No one in my house has that name."


http://www.refinery29.com/amp/men-taking-wife-last-name?utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=amp&utm_source=www.fox25boston.com-RelayMediaAMP


----------



## Vic Capri

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/878460185559400448
:lol

- Vic


----------



## Stinger Fan

Miss Sally said:


> Why is it that the very people who saying shaming of any sort is bad, name calling etc is bullying and who are "anti-racist" some of the very same people who shame others, call people names and constantly make every issue about skin color?
> 
> These people have no self awareness in the least and they're supposed to be on the side of justice?


Because they don't actually view what they're doing as bad or on the same level as people they view as their "abusers". They feel they are justified in acting that way . It's no different than those "punch a Nazi" people who think they can label anyone they disagree with as a Nazi and have their justification for assaulting someone. It's madness


----------



## virus21




----------



## DOPA

We are officially having segregated housing supported by our London Mayor for Muslims.

The trend to reverse Martin Luther The King's anti-segregation message of the 1960's continues.


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21




----------



## Reaper

Typical white woman racism. 

It's really sad that this tragedy was exacerbated by the fact that people were trying to get free oil, but this woman's interpretation that it was because they were looking to feed their families when they couldn't otherwise is what's racist. These people were collecting free oil so that they could sell it on the black market for an extra buck, not because they were too poor to feed their families. It's sad. But the white interpretation on global tragedies is a very perturbing one because they then use this innately racist view to fuel terrible world aid policies.

In fact, this is a parable for how socialism fails because really, these people died in the quest for free stuff - so I can turn around and argue that socialism killed these people (if we were engaged in a contest of putting out silly ideas).


----------



## 2 Ton 21

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-now/2017/06/24/vermont-gay-bar-apologizes-changes-name/426497001/



> *Vermont gay bar apologizes, changes name*
> 
> The owner of a gay bar in Vermont has abandoned the name Mister Sister and is seeking forgiveness after three months of bitter controversy.
> *
> The new name of the Winooski area's only gay bar, which opened in March, will be The Bridge Club.
> 
> "I hope everyone finds the humor in going to 'The Bridge Club' to party, sees the nod to the historic Winooski Bridge and recognizes the camaraderie and necessity in building bridges," owner Craig McGaughan wrote on Facebook.
> 
> "My wish is that we can all forgive and move forward," McGaughan continued. "Nothing good came from the fighting. No one won here."
> 
> The name Mister Sister, which McGaughan initially described as inclusive, sparked controversy because some people viewed the term as a slur against transgender people.*
> 
> McGaughan changed his mind, according to a post on The Bridge Club page, after a transgender woman wrote a "kind letter" showing that people who claimed to support Mister Sister were "using public forums to create hate toward the trans community."
> 
> "I am a trans ally and when faced with the fact that this issue has created a platform for trans people to be blatantly abused, I had to act," McGaughan wrote.
> 
> "I realize now that I mistakenly listened to the fight rather than the pain," McGaughan added.
> 
> The Pride Center of Vermont asked McGaughan to change the name before the bar opened in March and pledged to refuse any donations that came from the bar.
> 
> McGaughan informed the Pride Center this week about his decision.
> 
> "The board is happy that Craig is changing the name of the bar and is open to meeting with Craig to continue the discussion," the Pride Center board of directors said in a statement shared by Executive Director Susan Hartman.
> 
> The new name also garnered many positive comments on the bar's Facebook page.
> McGaughan declined to speak to the Burlington Free Press about when the name change would take place.
> 
> The change comes as the bar is also raising money online to keep its doors open. McGaughan has set a goal of raising $100,000 to pay bills and support operations.
> 
> "I've exhausted all of my business and personal resources, borrowed from family and friends and there's no longer any working capital or any sort of reserve to pull from," he wrote on a fundraising page created this month.


----------



## FITZ

Well that bar isn't going to stay open if it ever re-opens.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

virus21 said:


> Given what Canada *did* elect as PM, that happening wouldn't be shocking


Reasons why Justin was voted PM (in order):

1. The ladies voted for the 'hottest' candidate 

2. Promise to legalize weed.

3. His family name.

He's a handsome fella, though, using that as a reason to vote is fucking stupid, but, this is the society we live in. No one gave a fuck that he was a douchbag, just as long as he's a hot one  


So, yeah, how about those cunty BLM idiots planning to ruin the NYC pride parade by not letting the police march like they did in Toronto's pride parade last year? Because, you know, this whole march is about diversity and inclusion, but, lets do the opposite and not include everyone because we are a bunch of fucking attention whores. Go stand outside a fucking police station and cry instead of ruining a positive parade.

Hilarious that the number they will call when they are in trouble will be 911


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

Iconoclast said:


> Typical white woman racism.
> 
> It's really sad that this tragedy was exacerbated by the fact that people were trying to get free oil, but this woman's interpretation that it was because they were looking to feed their families when they couldn't otherwise is what's racist. These people were collecting free oil so that they could sell it on the black market for an extra buck, not because they were too poor to feed their families. It's sad. But the white interpretation on global tragedies is a very perturbing one because they then use this innately racist view to fuel terrible world aid policies.
> 
> In fact, this is a parable for how socialism fails because really, these people died in the quest for free stuff - so I can turn around and argue that socialism killed these people (if we were engaged in a contest of putting out silly ideas).


It also shows how politically ignorant she is on world politics. If she's so heartbroken over the poor in Pakistan she should be looking at all the corruption in Pakistani politics, not white people.


----------



## virus21




----------



## DesolationRow

That's such a sad event, @Iconoclast. And you are right about the woman's foolishness. Reminds me of the liberals (almost all of them white) who argued that 9/11 happened because the perpetrators were suffering from poverty. Such harebrained drivel. 

Justin Trudeau, meanwhile, seems to be the living, breathing argument against women being able to vote.


----------



## Reaper

DesolationRow said:


> Justin Trudeau, meanwhile, seems to be the living, breathing argument against women being able to vote.


Nah. Just Canadians regardless of gender. I've found Canadian men to be just as woefully inept at critical thinking as Canadian females. But the females are far worse generally. They remind me of Pakistani women that haven't gone to schools ... except Canadians have gone to schools, but _special _schools where they learn even worse skills than home economics.

Canada's Headlines regarding Trudeau in just the last few days: 

"Justin Trudeau’s Socks Are On Point" - Female Author
"Justin Trudeau is creating major sock envy" - Gayish Male Author
"Justin Trudeau Hugs a Puppet Unicorn in a Beautiful Universe Much Like Our Own" - Male Author
"13 Photos of Justin Trudeau Kissing His Wife Instead Of You" - Female Author
"Snippet from next week’s column: what movie character reminds you of Justin Trudeau?" - Female author
"Imagine You Are This Unicorn Justin Trudeau Is Hugging Right Now" - Female Author 

Just the last 2 days' worth of headlines. 

During the elections it was much worse. Not one canadian female I knew (and I know plenty) actually knew anything about his platform except that he put Identity Politics in the highest office in the land. And that's all his politics has been since.


----------



## DesolationRow

:lmao :lmao :lmao That's hilarious, @Iconoclast. :sodone


----------



## deepelemblues

Justin Trudeau is a cuddly Big Brother

We've got the most cringey aspects of Brave New World and 1984 running our society, we couldn't even get the everyone's on consequence-free drugs and fucking each other constantly or the boot on our faces forever. Just a cuddly Big Brother


----------



## virus21

Trudeau is the real life version of the dictator from Demolition Man


----------



## virus21




----------



## 777

In my defense, as a Canadian who voted for Trudeau, his election rhetoric was the standard Liberal platform. Had he been more forthcoming with his intentions he'd likely have received less support. I know I'm suffering from buyer's remorse.


----------



## Vic Capri

Black cops arresting Black Lives Matter protesters at the New York Pride parade so they can't claim racism. Brilliant! :lol



> 2. Promise to legalize weed.


Trudeau said its happening July 1, 2018. He's trying to save his ass for re-election.

*#VoteScheer*

- Vic


----------



## Reaper

Basically the image that goes through my head everytime someone tells me they're studying for a degree in arts and humanities.


----------



## Kink_Brawn

I am still not convinced that Trudeau isn't really Fidel Castro's bastard child.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

From the latest issue of Invincible Iron Man.

She needs to be a victim to be motivated to succeed and is disappointed when her teacher doesn't say something racist/sexist/demoralizing. She pouts until the teacher finally gives in. fpalm


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

Great, so when she doesn't become Tony Stark she can blame her teacher and be filled with negativity and hate, instead of recognizing that Tony Stark is a supremely brilliant person, and also recognizing that there's no shame in not being as smart as a supremely brilliant person, while working hard at being the best person you can be, using all of your God-given abilities, and being a positive influence on everyone around you.

And as someone who's a teacher, that's a real shitty teacher.


----------



## Jay Valero

777 said:


> In my defense, as a Canadian who voted for Trudeau, his election rhetoric was the standard Liberal platform. Had he been more forthcoming with his intentions he'd likely have received less support. I know I'm suffering from buyer's remorse.


Canadia won't take home another Stanley Cup as long as that pansy is in office.


----------



## virus21

> There is little doubt that America's bastions of higher indoctrination (a.k.a. "Universities") have become nothing more than training grounds for future generations of social justice warriors. The war for America's college campuses has become so heated that liberal administrators, the same people who used to pride themselves on challenging their students to step outside their comfort zone and open themselves up to dissenting opinions, have taken to shutting down free speech when it doesn't perfectly align with their 'enlightened' world view.
> 
> That said, the Institute on Inequality and Democracy at the University of California Los Angeles, a publicly funded institution mind you, seems to be stepping things up a notch with their recently released 'Resistance' handbook for America's snowflakes. Among other things, the handbook specifically defines "Trumpism" as a movement that "consolidates power through white supremacy, misogyny, nationalism, xenophobia, corporatism, and militarism."
> 
> "This resource guide outlines the first steps the UCLA Abolitionist Planning Group has taken to understand Trumpism as a moment in United States politics. Building on long-standing exclusions, Trumpism consolidates power through white supremacy, misogyny, nationalism, xenophobia, corporatism, and militarism. Committed to a philosophy of abolitionism, the Abolitionist Planning Group seeks to understand how urban planning, as discipline and professional practice, can analyze and address the systematic oppressions expanded and institutionalized by the new administration."
> The organization calls on urban planners to abide by 4 simple rules:
> 
> 1. “Refuse to design, plan, or build systems that divide and oppress communities, including the proposed wall between the US and Mexico."
> 
> 2. "Declare [your] spaces ‘sanctuaries’ to undocumented immigrants, while planning sanctuaries for all victims of injustice.”
> 
> 3. “Commit to abolishing mass incarceration and the prison-industrial complex, while expanding ‘abolition’ to all systems that promote racial and social exclusion."
> 
> 4. "Reflect critically and historically on the political economy of planning to understand and resist our complicity in systems of racial capitalism and patriarchy.”
> Triggered
> 
> 
> 
> But, as the Daily Caller points out, the organization's goals go well beyond setting up snowflake-inspired urban centers. They're also extremely triggered by bathroom bills and will not stop until Facebook appoints a poor, minority woman as it's CEO...because anything less is simply racist and sexist.
> 
> UCLA insists that the Trump administration’s “harmful and divisive rhetoric” “is fueling an open war of bigotry and hate towards nonwhite populations, mainly targeting people from Latin American and Muslim-majority countries.” The school cites President Donald Trump’s wall, executive order on immigration, and mass deportations as examples of such a war.
> 
> The institute proceeds to bash “corporate feminism,” which it sees comprising Facebook executive Sheryl Sandberg and TV/magazine writer Neil Scovell’s book “Lean In.” Instead, UCLA advocates “collective social action,” which it implies supports minority and poor women.
> 
> “[Bathroom bills] seek to limit the public mobility of transgender individuals and institutionalize efforts to exclude trans, gender non-conforming, or genderqueer individuals from public view,” says UCLA in another section of the pamphlet.
> 
> Elsewhere, the institute describes its conception of “the Sanctuary City,” a city which, moving beyond protection for illegal immigrants, also provides a guarantee of federal employment, a living wage, unionization of day and domestic laborers, and protection against climate change.
> 
> “We call on our fellow students, planners, and city dwellers to build this new Sanctuary City with us,” said the institute. “We can begin by calling hateful ideologies by their proper names and working to delegitimize and eliminate them.”
> American tax dollars hard at work...


http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-06-25/ucla-releases-resistance-handbook-defines-trumpism-white-supremacy-misogyny-xenophob


----------



## Stinger Fan

Apparently LGBT side with Muslims who just so happen to throw them off buildings and stone them to death....but hey , we don't need that type of "Islamaphobia" here... lets support antisemitism instead !



> *Women with Star of David flags told to leave Chicago gay pride march*
> 
> LGBT Pride festivities in Chicago took an ugly turn over the weekend when three women were ejected from a march because their rainbow flags bore a Jewish Star of David.
> 
> The Chicago Windy Times, the city's LGBT paper, reported that the women were told that they could not take part in the city's **** March because their flags" made people feel unsafe."
> 
> The **** March is separate from Chicago's main Pride Parade and is described by organizers as being "more inclusive" and "more social justice-oriented" than the main event.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879086280210075649
> One of the women told to leave the march, Laurie Grauer, said her so-called Jewish Pride flag was "from my congregation which celebrates my queer, Jewish identity which I have done for over a decade marching in the **** March with the same flag.
> 
> "They were telling me to leave because my flag was a trigger to people that they found offensive," Grauer went on. "Prior to this, I had never been harassed or asked to leave and I had always carried the flag with me."
> 
> The **** March organizers issued a statement on Twitter Sunday afternoon, which said the women were told to leave the March "after they repeatedly expressed support for Zionism." The statement went on to say that the organizers are "explicitly not anti-Semitic, we are anti-Zionist" and "support the liberation of Palestine and oppressed people everywhere."
> 
> "People asked me if I was a Zionist and I said 'Yes, I do care about the state of Israel but I also believe in a two-state solution and an independent Palestine,'" Grauer told the Windy Times. "It's hard to swallow the idea of inclusion when you are excluding people from that. People are saying 'You can be gay but not in this way.' We do not feel welcomed. We do not feel included."
> 
> Grauer is listed as the Midwest Manager of Programs and Operations for A Wider Bridge, an organization supporting the LGBT community in Israel. The **** March statement condemned A Wider Bridge for allegedly "using Israel's supposed 'LGBTQ tolerance' to pinkwash the violent occupation of Palestine."
> 
> "An annual march celebrating inclusion and acceptance was hijacked ... by those who believe Jews do not belong to the LGBTQ community," said American Jewish Committee Chicago Director Amy Stoken. "Shame on the organizers of the **** March for not ensuring Jewish marchers can participate as freely as any other participant.
> 
> "Where is the collective outrage over this despicable targeting of Jews?


http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/06/2...gs-told-to-leave-chicago-gay-pride-march.html


----------



## 2 Ton 21

TheNightmanCometh said:


> Great, so when she doesn't become Tony Stark she can blame her teacher and be filled with negativity and hate, instead of recognizing that Tony Stark is a supremely brilliant person, and also recognizing that there's no shame in not being as smart as a supremely brilliant person, while working hard at being the best person you can be, using all of your God-given abilities, and being a positive influence on everyone around you.
> 
> And as someone who's a teacher, that's a real shitty teacher.


She's the current Iron Man... well Iron Heart, but for all intents and purposes she's Iron Man since Tony is in a coma. So the "adversity" she created worked. She grew up to be Tony Stark. fpalm



Stinger Fan said:


> Apparently LGBT side with Muslims who just so happen to throw them off buildings and stone them to death....but hey , we don't need that type of "Islamaphobia" here... lets support antisemitism instead !
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/06/2...gs-told-to-leave-chicago-gay-pride-march.html


Were they representing the Judean People's Front or the People's Front of Judea? Splitters!


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

2 Ton 21 said:


> She's the current Iron Man... well Iron Heart, but for all intents and purposes she's Iron Man since Tony is in a coma. So the "adversity" she created worked. She grew up to be Tony Stark. fpalm


Only in a comic book would that be the case. In the real world she'd be overcome by disappointment and blame everyone for her problems instead of owning up to either her own failures or her unrealistic expectations. The world gives people enough adversity as it is. You don't need to create more adversity to get a "leg up".


----------



## Reaper

777 said:


> In my defense, as a Canadian who voted for Trudeau, his election rhetoric was the standard Liberal platform. Had he been more forthcoming with his intentions he'd likely have received less support. I know I'm suffering from buyer's remorse.


The situation is pretty bad. Always figured that a liberal government in Canada would be bad, but one led by a self-proclaimed feminist? 

Yikes!


----------



## Miss Sally

Stinger Fan said:


> Apparently LGBT side with Muslims who just so happen to throw them off buildings and stone them to death....but hey , we don't need that type of "Islamaphobia" here... lets support antisemitism instead !
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/06/2...gs-told-to-leave-chicago-gay-pride-march.html


LOL anti-Jewish sentiment has been brewing on campuses and inside the Social justice circle for a while now. The LGBT has been hijacked and now they're going to be changing the flag and include "racial issues". 

BLM held up their parade, it's been taking over by Resist Trumpers, they've excluded Cops, anyone not part of the "resistance movement" and now Jewish people. For something that's supposed to be about Gays, Gay Rights, inclusiveness and showing the world they're about love and just like everyone else.. Well they're doing a piss poor job of that now. This is why I never got involved with shit like this.


----------



## virus21

> GotNews’ sister crowdfunding site WeSearchr is raising $5,000 from the public in order to release the identities of administrators of communist terrorism propaganda website ItsGoingDown.org, or IGD, who have promoted and explicitly admit they support illegal activity including rioting and sabotage. The WeSearchr “bounty” will compensate electronic forensics experts who have already discovered the identities of the administrators.
> 
> 
> 
> The fundraiser is called “Identify @IGD_News Terrorists Promoting Anti-Police Violence And @ExxonMobil Industrial Sabotage” and anyone can contribute through this link. Current Secretary of State Rex Tillerson led ExxonMobil until last year.
> 
> As recently as April, the About section on every single article on IGD read, “[R]iots, strikes, sabotage, occupations, expropriations, rebellion, revolt, insurrection, whether together or alone – we support liberatory revolt.”
> 
> Even as of Monday the About section admits: “Our mission is to provide a resilient platform to publicize and promote revolutionary theory and action.”
> 
> The new bounty, posted by WeSearchr “Asker” Tyler Bass, highlights industrial sabotage against a rail line and ExxonMobil that IGD News administrators promoted:
> 
> An April 19 bulletin from IGD applauded the terrorist bombing of an ExxonMobil facility in Mexico City.
> 
> IGD circulates bulletins encouraging sabotage of hydroelectric sites that provide crucial electric power to citizens, as well as propaganda terrorizing police in the United States and Canada.
> 
> The transnational IGD crime syndicate celebrates the slashing of police tires and the smashing of police windows.
> 
> Last week, after the blog Heat Street and then Fox News Channel pointed to IGD News’ sympathetic publication of a poster trying to incite the stabbings of supporters of President Donald J. Trump, IGD administrators brazenly lied about the initial reporting from Heat Street’s Ian Miles Cheong.
> 
> Claimed IGD News on Wednesday:
> 
> Two days later, the [Heat Street] story was picked up and re-used, in some cases completely verbatim, by Fox News, along with video footage from an author at a white nationalist website, while repeating the same allegation that ItsGoingDown.org, “Promotes all manner of physical violence against Trump supporters,” without showing any direct evidence, links to quotes, or even linking to our website.
> 
> IGD’s claim that Heat Street neglected to provide direct evidence and or a link to their website is preposterous. In fact Heat Street reproduced the violence-inciting anti-Trump supporter propaganda. Cheong’s story links directly to IGD:
> 
> A poster published in April shows the silhouette of a man with a Make America Great Again hat and a Pepe the Frog lapel pin being cornered by a bayonet. Behind him is the transparent silhouette of a Nazi.
> 
> 
> POSTER INCITING VIOLENCE AGAINST PRESIDENT TRUMP’S SUPPORTERS FROM IGD NEWS (SOURCE: SCREENSHOT, IGD NEWS)


http://gotnews.com/breaking-wesearchr-begins-crowdfunding-release-ids-antifa-terror-propagandists-igd_news/


----------



## virus21




----------



## Stinger Fan

Miss Sally said:


> LOL anti-Jewish sentiment has been brewing on campuses and inside the Social justice circle for a while now. The LGBT has been hijacked and now they're going to be changing the flag and include "racial issues".
> 
> BLM held up their parade, it's been taking over by Resist Trumpers, they've excluded Cops, anyone not part of the "resistance movement" and now Jewish people. For something that's supposed to be about Gays, Gay Rights, inclusiveness and showing the world they're about love and just like everyone else.. Well they're doing a piss poor job of that now. This is why I never got involved with shit like this.


It seems like antisemitism is becoming acceptable again. There's such a disdain for "Zionism" and people are being so openly pro "Palestine" , even Sears was selling a "Free Palestine" shirt for crying out loud, it's really surprising to me. It doesn't even make any sense , especially with ideologies that simply aren't compatible with eachother.

BLM criticized the NYC parade for allowing police protection . The annoying thing is, if something bad happened who do you think ends up getting blamed? I've started to lose support for certain groups myself. How can I support BLM when its inspired by a known and wanted terrorist who killed cops? Even the leader in Toronto was saying how whites aren't human and other garbage, stuff that white supremacists would say about African Americans...and I'm supposed to support that?


----------



## virus21




----------



## Reaper

Stinger Fan said:


> It doesn't even make any sense , especially with ideologies that simply aren't compatible with eachother.


Well my Canadian professors were openly anti-Israel as early as 1999-2001 so I'm not surprised at all. 

Pro-muslim sentiment has all the same hallmarks as pro-abortion activism, climate change advocacy and other pro-left propaganda ideas. 

The key driver in all these cases are two groups with mystical and unquestionable authority over their subjects such as "scientists" and "academics". There's nothing here to understand. The problem is the liberal takeover of school and college education.

Church leaders have less power over youth than anyone that calls themselves a "scientist" or "professor" these days. Much, much less.

---
@Vic Capri 

I'm ready to take that L on Megyn Kelly when I said that her ratings would hold up. 

http://variety.com/2017/tv/news/tv-ratings-sunday-night-with-megyn-kelly-1202478257/

Should've realized that she's much too conservative for MSNBC viewers (even though she's now too centrist for conservatives). Clearly "centrism" doesn't sell. No idea what her producers were smoking when they allowed her to bring Alex Jones of all people on her show right after Putin ... :lmao What a disaster.


----------



## Kink_Brawn

Some band called "Dream Machine" was dropped for their record label for having, and this is a quote, "ugly opinions" on things like safe space and immigration.

https://heatst.com/culture-wars/record-label-drops-band-over-its-ugly-opinions-on-safe-spaces-feminism-and-immigration/?mod=sm_fb_ad

1. What kind of a pleb says something incredibly gay like "ugly opinions"??

2. WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED TO ROCK MUSIC?? Didn't bands like the Dead Kennedy's do nothing but rustle the Elite's jimmies to the point where Tipper Gore sicced the feds on them?? Wasn't that shit considered cool??

Oh well, Jello Biafra is a cucky loser now who seems like he still wishes it was 1985 anyways. If you are going to like an old people punk band....like the Misfits. And not the cartoony Misfits, the original one with Glen Danzig. Danzig is based.


----------



## Vic Capri

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/20/world/europe/germany-36-accused-of-hateful-postings-over-social-media.html

Merkel slowly bringing back Nazi Germany. Free speech is dead.

- Vic


----------



## virus21

> Home Politics
> By Emily Zanotti | 6:34 pm, June 26, 2017
> 
> READ MOREDONALD TRUMPANTIFACHICAGO
> An Antifa group in Chicago called the “Haymaker Collective” recently began raising money on Indiegogo for an “anti-fascist, anti-sexist, anti-racist” “self-defense gym” in the city’s hipster-y Little Village neighborhood.
> 
> And they’re finally hitting the bricks with their new workout routine.
> 
> Haymaker— a play, it appears, on Haymarket, an 1880s anarchist riot in Chicago that killed one police officer—wanted $44,000 for their safe space. But it raised only a pitiful $6,000 to fight the rising tide of the “alt-right” and “white nationalism” they say is now rife in Donald Trump’s “Amerikkka.”
> 
> That didn’t stop Haymaker from kicking off their physical training, and the group told Unicorn Riot that they’re doing what they can to keep their dream of battling it out in the street against the fascists alive. But based on the sneak peek of their workout routine they gave Unicorn Riot, fascists have little to fear.
> 
> Behold, Antifa hitting the bricks.
> 
> 
> 
> For starters, the video is billed as Haymaker’s “outdoor training” program. But while they are training out-of-doors (technically), they aren’t exactly roughing it in the wilderness, like, say, the game-hunting members of the NRA they’re here to battle with their bare hands. They’re actually punching around on a grassy area just behind the Adler Planetarium on Chicago’s Museum Campus. The greatest danger they might face there is being knocked over by someone chasing Pokemon on their mobile phone.
> 
> Antifa says that this self-defense training is designed to provide an alternative to the “hetero-normative, masculine gym culture” that so often dominates physical fitness. They do this, clearly, by ensuring the workout never gets so difficult that you lose your floral hat or your $500 Normcore spectacles—or, for that matter, stain your America Apparel shorty shorts with so much as a drop of sweat.
> 
> 
> 
> “A lot of people think that when you learn how to fight it’s all about being aggressive and learning about how to go start fights with people. That’s not what we’re about at all,” says one member of the Antifa training force.
> 
> Another, named Meyer, agrees: “We’re really investing into the capacities for our bodies to just be stronger, because at the end of the day stronger people are harder to kill.”
> 
> Of course, it’s not to say that the training program is all comical. It does serve a purpose in getting these kids out into the sunshine, where they can build up the Vitamin D stores they’ve depleted hanging out in their parents’ basements.
> 
> If you’re impressed at their physical prowess, the program is open to anyone willing to make a donation to the Haymaker cause—though they do say that they won’t train anyone who is affiliated with the police, or who supports a right-wing cause. Frankly, cops and Trump supporters probably aren’t losing sleep over it.


https://heatst.com/politics/antifa-opens-self-defense-training-gym-in-chicago-floral-hats-not-provided/?mod=sm_tw_post



> Home World
> By Heat Street Staff | 5:18 am, June 26, 2017
> 
> A private school for Orthodox Jewish girls aged three to eight faces closure because pupils are not taught about homosexuality or gender reassignment.
> 
> The Vishnitz Girls School, in north London, does not give pupils “a full understanding of fundamental British values” according to a report by
> the Office for Standards in Education, Children’s Services and Schools (Ofsted).
> 
> The report claimed girls “are not taught explicitly about issues such as sexual orientation. This restricts pupils’ spiritual, moral, social and cultural development and does not promote equality of opportunity in ways that take account of differing lifestyles.”
> 
> As a result of its defiant stance in refusing to bow to state pressure, the school failed its Ofsted inspection for the third time since February 2016.
> 
> The report added that school leaders “recognise the requirement to teach about the protected characteristics as set out in the Equality Act 2010. However, they acknowledge that they do not teach pupils about all the protected characteristics, particularly those relating to gender re-assignment and sexual orientation. This means that pupils have a limited understanding of the different lifestyles and partnerships that individuals may choose in present-day society.”
> 
> The school has 212 pupils and annual fees of £5,200 (about $6,600). It was praised elsewhere in the report for the education it offers.
> 
> Private schools in the UK that do not meet Ofsted’s requirements can face closure by the Department for Education.
> 
> Gill Robins, of the campaign group Christians in Education, said in a blog post that Ofsted’s decision showed that “the Equality Act is actually hierarchical, with sexual orientation and gender reassignment at the apex of the Act.”
> 
> She wrote: “All equalities are equal, but some equalities are more equal than others. It doesn’t matter how good your school is in all other respects – simply refusing to teach very young children about gender reassignment will lead to your closure.”


https://heatst.com/world/jewish-elementary-school-faces-closure-for-not-teaching-kids-about-gender-reassignment/


----------



## deepelemblues

I wonder what private Muslim schools in Britai are teaching about homosexuality and gender reassignment.

I wonder if anyone in Ofsted doesn't shit their pants at the idea of trying to find out.


----------



## Reaper

deepelemblues said:


> I wonder what white private Muslim schools in Britain are teaching about homosexuality and gender reassignment.
> 
> I wonder if anyone in Ofsted doesn't shit their pants at the idea of trying to find out.


Someone already did. 











This is what's being taught in Muslim schools in the UK.


----------



## Simply Flawless

2 Ton 21 said:


> From the latest issue of Invincible Iron Man.
> 
> She needs to be a victim to be motivated to succeed and is disappointed when her teacher doesn't say something racist/sexist/demoralizing. She pouts until the teacher finally gives in. fpalm


And this is why femininsts have such a hold over everything


----------



## Jay Valero

Simply Flawless said:


> And this is why femininsts have such a hold over everything


Because they control entertainment, academics, and the media - which is the best way to longterm control hearts and minds? Yes, it is. Along with a slew of other lefty poisonous garbage.


----------



## virus21

> The Washington Post’s Jenn M. Jackson has had enough of people praising Bruno Mars and is accusing the singer of appropriating black culture and funk music for financial gain.
> 
> Before the “24K Magic” singer even took the stage at the 2017 BET Awards Sunday night, Jackson fired off a tweet criticizing the musician for appropriation and launched into a full-on rant when other Twitter users reacted.
> 
> “I really need y’all to stop with this Bruno Mars praise and be more critical about the ways we understand appropriation,” Jackson began.
> 
> 
> “Bruno Mars does not identify as black. Let’s get that clear at the outset,” she clarified. “He is a non-Black person of color (POC) who has recently decided that singing Funk music is economically productive.”
> 
> 
> Jackson then criticized fans under the belief that Mars is simply reviving a genre that has faded from the musical spotlight over the past few decades.
> 
> “These claims that Bruno Mars is ‘bringing funk back’ are erasive to Black Funk artists who pioneered the tradition. FUNK. NEVER. LEFT.”
> 
> “Yes, he gives ‘credit’ to funk artists on occasion. He also has a primarily white audience which has no memory or care for black artists,” Jackson argued. “In Bruno’s case ‘brining Funk back’ essentially means, ‘Funk was a Black thing and now I give it to white people.’ That’s appropriation.”
> 
> 
> Jackson continued to argue with other Twitter users throughout the awards show and on into the next day defending her opinion.
> 
> 
> “Taking our shit and repackaging it for white people is not innovation. Even if these non-Black ppl sing well, it’s appropriation. Period.”


http://dailycaller.com/2017/06/26/wapo-writer-accuses-bruno-mars-of-appropriating-black-culture-and-funk-music/



> Actress Leslie Jones lashed out at the Ritz-Carlton on Monday, accusing staff at the plush hotel chain of racism.
> “Wow was such a great night at the BET awards. But then had THE WORST STAY @RitzCarlton DO NOT STAY THERE!! THEY DONT LIKE BLACK PEOPLE!!” Jones tweeted to her nearly 700,000 followers.
> 
> Follow
> Leslie Jones ✔ @Lesdoggg
> Wow was such a great night at the BET awards. But then had THE WORST STAY @RitzCarlton DO NOT STAY THERE!! THEY DONT LIKE BLACK PEOPLE!!
> 4:05 PM - 26 Jun 2017
> 366 366 Retweets 1,507 1,507 likes
> Twitter Ads info and privacy
> The Saturday Night Live alum had hosted the BET Awards in Los Angeles on Sunday.
> 
> While Jones did not offer any specifics detailing her negative experience at the luxury hotel, the The Ritz-Carlton did apologize to the actress and said it would “look into this right away.”
> 
> “We’re sorry to hear this. We pride ourselves on providing excellent service to all. Please DM us & we’ll look into this right away,” The Ritz-Carlton tweeted Monday.
> 
> Follow
> The Ritz-Carlton ✔ @RitzCarlton
> @Lesdoggg We’re sorry to hear this. We pride ourselves on providing excellent service to all. Please DM us & we’ll look into this right away
> 5:58 PM - 26 Jun 2017
> 3 3 Retweets 12 12 likes
> Twitter Ads info and privacy
> Several of the Ghostbusters star’s followers applauded her call for a boycott of The Ritz-Carlton, while some questioned if that was the right approach.
> 
> “Is it fair @Lesdoggg to mobilize a boycott w/race-baiting? You’ve provided no details to support a serious accusation,” one Twitter user wrote. The actress has gone radio silent since late Monday.
> 
> 
> Host Leslie Jones speaks onstage at 2017 BET Awards at Microsoft Theater on June 25, 2017 in Los Angeles, California. (Photo by Frederick M. Brown/Getty Images)
> 
> 
> Host Leslie Jones speaks at the BET Awards at the Microsoft Theater on Sunday, June 25, 2017, in Los Angeles. (Photo by Matt Sayles/Invision/AP)
> 
> Indeed, Jones is certainly no stranger to controversy.
> 
> In March, Jones took to Twitter to threaten violence against Secretary of Housing and Urban Development Dr. Ben Carson over remarks he made about slavery and immigration.
> 
> “I want to fight Ben Carson!! Cash me outside muthafucka! How bout dat!! #Slaveswerenotimmigrants F*CKFACE!!” she tweeted.
> 
> Follow
> Leslie Jones ✔ @Lesdoggg
> I want to fight Ben Carson!! Cash me outside muthafucka! How bout dat!! #Slaveswerenotimmigrants FUCKFACE!!
> 10:41 AM - 7 Mar 2017


http://www.breitbart.com/big-hollywood/2017/06/27/leslie-jones-accuses-the-ritz-carlton-of-racism-they-dont-like-black-people/


----------



## Kink_Brawn

When I was a very young child, in the early 90s, I thought that in the far off future...the almost inconceivable years of the 2000s, the US would be concerned with colonizing Mars, having incredibly fast trains pulled by some sort of magnetic technology, and basically having some sort of flying car....

instead...we get people concerned with shit like this....



> The Washington Post’s Jenn M. Jackson has had enough of people praising Bruno Mars and is accusing the singer of appropriating black culture and funk music for financial gain.







> In March, Jones took to Twitter to threaten violence against Secretary of Housing and Urban Development Dr. Ben Carson over remarks he made about slavery and immigration.
> 
> “I want to fight Ben Carson!! Cash me outside muthafucka! How bout dat!! #Slaveswerenotimmigrants F*CKFACE!!” she tweeted


Leslie Jones is right though, slaves weren't immigrants.


----------



## virus21




----------



## MrMister

The Vagina son thing can't be real right? The fact I don't immediately see that as satire says something. It IS satire right?:max

When should we expect appropriating cultures thing to cease mattering? Of course it's a passing fad, but when will it pass? It's not as annoying to me as women thinking they are sub-human and oppressed, but it's annoying.

These kinds of people will not be fondly remembered in the future.


----------



## deepelemblues

virus21 said:


>


this woman decided she wanted herself to be a social pariah and her kid to either kill himself before he hits 20. only question is is he gonna take anyone with him 

how powerful

wymyn!

seriously a judge should be like uhhh no you aren't naming your son "vagina" you fucking dipshit


----------



## virus21




----------



## Simply Flawless

> Actress Leslie Jones lashed out at the Ritz-Carlton on Monday, accusing staff at the plush hotel chain of racism.


Can this wretch if a woman just fuck off already?


----------



## FITZ

Bruno Mars isn't black?

Just googled it, half Puerto Rican and half Jewish. Who knew? Never really thought about it before.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Reaper

We really need to find a way to ban Californians from moving out of their state.

I don't like cops much either but the vast majority of them are good dudes that genuinely want to help. 

It's the system if accountability that's broken, not the cops.


----------



## virus21

> A country has the right to prevent the world’s Internet users from accessing information, Canada’s highest court ruled on Wednesday.
> 
> In a decision that has troubling implications for free expression online, the Supreme Court of Canada upheld a company’s effort to force Google to de-list entire domains and websites from its search index, effectively making them invisible to everyone using Google’s search engine
> 
> The case, Google v. Equustek, began when British Columbia-based Equustek Solutions accused Morgan Jack and others, known as the Datalink defendants, of selling counterfeit Equustek routers online. It claimed California-based Google facilitated access to the defendants’ sites. The defendants never appeared in court to challenge the claim, allowing default judgment against them, which meant Equustek effectively won without the court ever considering whether the claim was valid.
> 
> Although Google was not named in the lawsuit, it voluntarily took down specific URLs that directed users to the defendants’ products and ads under the local (Canadian) Google.ca domains. But Equustek wanted more, and the British Columbia Supreme Court ruled that Google had to delete the entire domain from its search results, including from all other domains such Google.com and Google.go.uk. The British Columbia Court of Appeal upheld the decision, and the Supreme Court of Canada decision followed the analysis of those courts.
> 
> EFF intervened in the case, explaining [.pdf] that such an injunction ran directly contrary to both the U.S. Constitution and statutory speech protections. Issuing an order that would cut off access to information for U.S. users would set a dangerous precedent for online speech. In essence, it would expand the power of any court in the world to edit the entire Internet, whether or not the targeted material or site is lawful in another country. That, we warned, is likely to result in a race to the bottom, as well-resourced individuals engage in international forum-shopping to impose the one country’s restrictive laws regarding free expression on the rest of the world.
> 
> The Supreme Court of Canada ignored those concerns. It ruled that because Google was subject to the jurisdiction of Canadian courts by virtue of its operations in Canada, courts in Canada had the authority to order Google to delete search results worldwide. The court further held that there was no inconvenience to Google in removing search results, and Google had not shown the injunction would offend any rights abroad.
> 
> Perhaps even worse, the court ruled that before Google can modify the order, it has to prove that the injunction violates the laws of another nation thus shifting the burdent of proof from the plaintiff to a non-party. An innocent third party to a lawsuit shouldn’t have to shoulder the burden or proving whether an injunction violates the laws of another country. Although companies like Google may be able to afford such costs, many others will not, meaning many overbroad and unlawful orders may go unchallenged. Instead, once the issue has been raised at all, it should be the job of the party seeking the benefit of an order, such as Equustek, to establish that there is no such conflict. Moreover, numerous intervenors, including EFF, provided ample evidence of that conflicts in this case.
> 
> Beyond the flaws of the ruling itself, the court’s decision will likely embolden other countries to try to enforce their own speech-restricting laws on the Internet, to the detriment of all users. As others have pointed out, it’s not difficult to see repressive regimes such as China or Iran use the ruling to order Google to de-index sites they object to, creating a worldwide heckler’s veto.
> 
> The ruling largely sidesteps the question of whether such a global order would violate foreign law or intrude on Internet users’ free speech rights. Instead, the court focused on whether or not Google, as a private actor, could legally choose to take down speech and whether that would violate foreign law. This framing results in Google being ordered to remove speech under Canadian law even if no court in the United States could issue a similar order.
> 
> The Equustek decision is part of a troubling trend around the world of courts and other governmental bodies ordering that content be removed from the entirety of the Internet, not just in that country's locale. On the same day the Supreme Court of Canada’s decision issued, a court in Europe heard arguments as to whether to expand the right-to-be-forgotten worldwide.
> 
> EFF was represented at the Supreme Court of Canada and the British Columbia Court of Appeal by David Wotherspoon of MacPherson Leslie & Tyerman and Daniel Byma of Fasken Martineau DuMoulin.


http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-06-28/top-canadian-court-permits-worldwide-internet-censorship


----------



## Neuron

Iconoclast said:


> We really need to find a way to ban Californians from moving out of their state.
> 
> I don't like cops much either but the vast majority of them are good dudes that genuinely want to help.
> 
> It's the system if accountability that's broken, not the cops.


I have no doubt in my mind that fat cunt holding the sign would be the first person to call the cops in the most minor of minor altercations.


----------



## Cooper09

virus21 said:


>


Child Services needs to get that kid away from her. She clearly is mentally unhinged. That poor kid is going to get massacred at school.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

Nevermind


----------



## Miss Sally

Cooper09 said:


> Child Services needs to get that kid away from her. She clearly is mentally unhinged. That poor kid is going to get massacred at school.


I'm more confused how she gave birth to a pale, blond blue eyed baby.


----------



## virus21

> University of Maryland campus police launched an investigation into a discarded piece of plastic wrap Tuesday after receiving a report about a “possible hate-bias” incident.
> 
> “Out of an abundance of concern, we are looking into this matter and conducting a review of our cameras in the area,” the department informed students via email, though The Diamondback reports that some students were upset when officers initially dismissed the object as garbage.
> 
> "Preliminary investigation reveals that this type of material is used to contain loose items during transport." Tweet This
> 
> [RELATED: UD launches $1M diversity initiative in response to fake hate crime]
> 
> A UMD student tweeted a picture of the plastic wrap suggesting he was convinced that the detritus was intended to resemble a noose because it had been “under a tree at frat row,” alluding to an actual noose that was reportedly found in a fraternity house in April.
> 
> “Police say that since it wasn't hanging...it's just trash,” the student remarks, inserting a skeptical emoji before asking viewers to “Make your own conclusions.”
> 
> 
> 
> In response, another student remarked that "I'm sick and tired of all these fucking nooses."
> 
> “Earlier today, we were notified of a knotted piece of plastic wrap laying on the ground in the 7500 block of Baltimore Ave. Police were notified out of concern for possible hate-bias,” the campus police department stated in its report on the incident.
> 
> “Preliminary investigation reveals that this type of material is used to contain loose items during transport,” the report added, but said the matter would be reviewed further “out of an abundance of caution.”
> 
> The alleged noose sighting comes in the wake of UMD President Wallace Loh’s pledge to spend an additional $100,000 to support diversity in response to the killing of a black Bowie State University student by a white UMD student with ties to white supremacist groups.
> 
> [RELATED: Students ask UMD to ‘expand the consequences of hate speech’]
> 
> Some students have derided the university’s response as insufficient, and the Black Student Union began circulating a petition recently declaring that the administration “must expand the consequences for hate speech and make the Code of Student conduct in regard to hate speech less vague.


http://www.campusreform.org/?ID=9373


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880171011047600129
...


----------



## virus21




----------



## Vic Capri

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880051302167924736
CNN butthurt about the rise of the anti-journalism (anti-mainstream media) narrative after they busted themselves on FAKE NEWS. :lol

Honest journalism died in 1968.

P.S. Their ratings also plummet.

- Vic


----------



## deepelemblues

anti-journalism is on the rise because journalists think it's still the 1990s and they can dismiss allegations of bias by getting indignant and denying it 

stop lying to the public and treating it with contempt and there will be no reason for anti-journalism

people don't like being lied to repeatedly isn't that just weird? i guess to a journalist it is...


----------



## Reaper




----------



## HandsomeRTruth

Iconoclast said:


>


:hmmm According to this image,the "average" college graduate Millenial comes out of college either a crossdresser or transgendered person despite Transgendered people likely not even being 1/10th of a percent of the population. Whoever came up with this image should at least figure out which group they wanna rationalize their bigotry against first.


----------



## Reaper

Oh noes... He used the word "bigotry". 

I'm melting. Melting. 


Me..l.tti..going....


----------



## deepelemblues

You monster, you've reduced him to a puddle of goo on the floor!

What a world, what a world...


----------



## Kink_Brawn

>All cops are racist murderers with zero accountability!!

"Fuck yeah!!"

>All trump supporters are white racists with no education that hate science and sleep with their cousins!!

"Yass! tell dem queen!" _*posts gif of black person sipping drink*_

>Look at this funny meme that shows evidence of actual people who went to college and came out looking a human manifestation of a desperate cry for attention

"They're not all like that you fucking bigot!!"


----------



## Neuron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880473983262609409


----------



## Reaper

Not at all surprised. Trudeau is forcing Canada towards a potential financial disaster.


----------



## Jay Valero

Neuron said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880473983262609409


What the hell happened to the UK??? I'm seriously asking.


----------



## Vic Capri

> Not at all surprised. Trudeau is forcing Canada towards a potential financial disaster.


Trudeau is such a nice guy that his followers would be willing to jump off a bridge for him.

- Vic


----------



## Reaper

Jay Valero said:


> What the hell happened to the UK??? I'm seriously asking.


A combination of continued migration with weak vetting policies. Basically, the original wave of migrants from the 50's (who were admittedly secular ) continued to sponsor more and more family members, had kids, sent them to medressahs in the UK (I think the UK has something like 2000-3000 fully operational medressahs), established Islamic Shariah Councils and created several heavily populated and insulated Muslim ghettos. There's also several waves of continued migration over the years that has gone unchecked. BUT by and large the problem migrants are the ones that had kids which were sent to Muslim medressahs growing up and that's a sizeable population of 10's of thousands. 

The first and second wave of muslim migrants assimilated, but then reversed their assimilation by creating Islamic States complete with separate schools and shariah courts bringing back fundamentalist Islam into the lives of their own kids (as Muslims never realized that the real cancer is fundamental Islam). 

Of course, the knowledge being imparted in the vast majority of these Arab/Muslim schools is a strict form of Saudi Wahabism - similar and as violent as the education the Taliban received in Pakistani medressahs in the 80's. The muslim segregated schools and shariah councils need to be made illegal. Heck, even most Muslim countries are now moving to ban religious schools and fringe religious courts. 

But not the UK ... cuz "multiculturalism is our strength" ...


----------



## Jay Valero

Iconoclast said:


> A combination of continued migration with weak vetting policies. Basically, the original wave of migrants from the 50's continued to sponsor more and more family members, had kids, sent them to medressahs in the UK (I think the UK has something like 2000-3000 fully operational medressahs), established Islamic Shariah Councils and created several heavily populated and insulated Muslim ghettos.
> 
> The first and second wave of muslim migrants assimilated, but then reversed their assimilation by creating Islamic States complete with separate schools and shariah courts. Of course, the knowledge being imparted in the vast majority of these Arab/Muslim schools is a strict form of Saudi Wahabism - similar and as violent as the education the Taliban received in Pakistani medressahs in the 80's.


Had no idea the influx had been going on for so long.


----------



## Reaper

Jay Valero said:


> Had no idea the influx had been going on for so long.


See, white people have revised history to re-write the British Empire as an imperialistic colonizer, when in _reality _the British Empire allowed cross-cultural interaction and movement throughout its empire right from the start ... It was less an empire with subjugated colonies and more like an informal confederacy allowing for free movement throughout the empire and this opened up opportunties for brits to settle in the colonies and those who wanted from the colonies to settle anywhere in the british empire including England as well as have access to England schools if they wanted --- meaning that every single British "Colony" was more like a free "state" where movement between the colony and colonizer was free for those who could afford it ... It was never the kind of imperialistic and "racist" empire that it is made out to be. It was one of the most benevolent empires in human history. 

Once the war (WWII) was over, the brits allowed those in their colonies that wanted to migrate to their tiny island so a LOT of Pakistanis and Indians got in that way. Eventually, they started allowing migrants from other parts of the muslim world as well. The first wave of migration was successful, but over time the Muslim world change and Brits didn't adapt.


----------



## DOPA

https://heatst.com/culture-wars/sco...over-a-joke-cant-get-a-lawyer/?mod=sm_fb_post



> Scottish comedian and YouTuber Markus Meechan, better known as Count Dankula, is facing a year in prison for recording and uploading a video where he taught his girlfriend’s pet dog how to “seig heil” on command. As Heat Street reported earlier this year the viral video did not amuse Scottish police, prompting his arrest.
> 
> “I think everything can and should be joked about,” Meechan told Heat Street at the time. “I’m still trying to find the humor in it, laughter just makes it easier to deal with.”
> 
> On Wednesday, Meechan posted an update about his case. “Legal aid application was rejected,” he posted on Twitter. “I’m fucked.”
> 
> “I’ve been trying to avoid that as I thought I could get legal aid, but it seems it’s my only option now,” added the comedian. Without legal aid in the UK, Meechan will not have proper legal representation, and will be forced to represent himself before a judge.
> 
> Prominent eSports journalist and former Breitbart Tech writer Richard Lewis reached out to Meechan to help him pay for his legal defense fees through the crowdfunding website YouCaring. They’re seeking a goal of £12,000 (about $15,600).
> 
> Support for Meechan’s right to free expression has garnered attention from YouTubers and celebrities, including conservative actor Adam Baldwin who tweeted “#PoliticalCorrectnessIsEvil” with a link to the crowdfund.
> 
> “When making a shit joke lands you jail time, you know that you really aren’t living freely,” wrote Bunty King. “Help this man.”
> 
> YouTuber Dave Cullen echoed his remarks, writing: “Really important one here guys. If this guy goes to jail for a joke, Scotland is in trouble.”
> 
> If convicted, Meechan will be the first Scottish comedian to be jailed over a joke.


The SNP are a joke.


----------



## Simply Flawless

> University of Maryland campus police launched an investigation into a discarded piece of plastic wrap Tuesday after receiving a report about a “possible hate-bias” incident.


You never know whether to laugh at them or cry at their utter stupidity....how are these idiots able to walk and think at the same fucking time? :leo

What next yelling at clouds crying racism cuz only white cloud occupy the sky most the time?


----------



## Jay Valero

Iconoclast said:


> See, white people have revised history to re-write the British Empire as an imperialistic colonizer, when in _reality _the British Empire allowed cross-cultural interaction and movement throughout its empire right from the start ... It was less an empire with subjugated colonies and more like an informal confederacy allowing for free movement throughout the empire and this opened up opportunties for brits to settle in the colonies and those who wanted from the colonies to settle anywhere in the british empire including England as well as have access to England schools if they wanted --- meaning that every single British "Colony" was more like a free "state" where movement between the colony and colonizer was free for those who could afford it ... It was never the kind of imperialistic and "racist" empire that it is made out to be. It was one of the most benevolent empires in human history.
> 
> Once the war (WWII) was over, the brits allowed those in their colonies that wanted to migrate to their tiny island so a LOT of Pakistanis and Indians got in that way. Eventually, they started allowing migrants from other parts of the muslim world as well. The first wave of migration was successful, but over time the Muslim world change and Brits didn't adapt.


I knew England had a fuckton of Indians that way, but was unaware of other nationalities. How long before London goes the way of Frankfurt?


----------



## virus21

Jay Valero said:


> I knew England had a fuckton of Indians that way, but was unaware of other nationalities. How long before London goes the way of Frankfurt?


Soon.


----------



## Reaper

Jay Valero said:


> I knew England had a fuckton of Indians that way, but was unaware of other nationalities. How long before London goes the way of Frankfurt?


It really depends. England's terror problem is more complex than that of other Euro countries because they have a huge population of local radicals so refugee terrorists pose less of a threat. 

There will eventually be 3-4 different groups of terrorists in England not all of whom will be monolithic or even get along or be aware of each others' existence. 

1) Local born Pakis and arabs that have been radicalized over time in existing ghettos, mosques and medressahs that have no links to foreign terror groups. 2) Foreign refugees who'll overburden the welfare state. 3) Foreign terrorists within refugee ranks and (4) terrorists that travel freely to UK from terror harboring states like Sweden, Germany and Belgium.


----------



## Vic Capri

Liberals steal political signs, vandalize property, block traffic, assault people who disagree with them, scream "RESIST!" & join "The Resistance" yet are terrified by The NRA's ad to get ready for the civil war they were asking for. Hilarious! :lol










- Vic


----------



## Reaper

Vic Capri said:


> Liberals steal political signs, vandalize property, block traffic, assault people who disagree with them, scream "RESIST!" & join "The Resistance" yet are terrified by The NRA's ad to get ready for the civil war they were asking for. Hilarious! :lol


The only reason why Scalise and other republicans are still alive are because the shooter was a democrat. I think deep down democrats are aware of this - hence why they really fear guns.


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21




----------



## Pratchett

L-DOPA said:


> https://heatst.com/culture-wars/sco...over-a-joke-cant-get-a-lawyer/?mod=sm_fb_post
> 
> 
> 
> The SNP are a joke.


It's a hell of a world we live in where you have people saying it is OK to punch Nazis, but they'll try to send you to jail for making fun of them.


----------



## Oxidamus

Can't be assed finding a thread that would be good for this video, but it's an interesting stance to take and should be a bit eye opening for some... @L-DOPA @Iconoclast


----------



## Pratchett

I didn't post this originally, since I was gone for a bit and wasn't sure if it had already been posted. Very relevant to the topics here though. And quite brilliant in how it was put together and performed. It is part of a series this YouTuber has been making called, "Social Justice: The Musical". :lol


----------



## deepelemblues

^ it's got a good beat and you can dance to it!


----------



## virus21

> A Muslim student union leader has claimed she would like to 'oppress white people' and has suggested there would be an Islamic takeover if more people read the Koran.
> Zamzam Ibrahim, who was elected President of Salford University's Student Union in March, also suggested friendship between men and women is un-Islamic and is opposed to the government's anti-radicalisation strategy.
> The Swedish-Somali student officer also described the government's Prevent strategy as 'disastrous' and 'racist'.
> 
> 
> As well as being president of Salford's Student's Union, Ms Ibrahim is an officer with the National Union of Student's Block of 15 committee
> 
> Ms Ibrahim also published a comment about how she would like to oppress white people
> In one message she responded to a question on AskFM on what book everyone should read. She said: 'The Quaraan. We would have an Islamic takeover!'
> In another message on the topic of the possibility of friendship between a man and a woman, she replied: 'I've had this debate with many friends! Maybe in some cases but Islamically it's incorrect for girls to be friends with a guy anyway!
> 'So I'm gonna say NO not the kind of friendship they can have with the same gender there is always boundaries.'
> 
> In one tweet from May 9, 2012 under the hashtag #ifIwasPresident, she wrote: 'I'd oppress white people just to give them a taste of what they put us through!'
> Ms Ibrahim was also recently elected to the National Union of Students Block of 15 committee.
> She has also completed a BSc in Business and Financial Management.
> During her campaign for election with the NUS, Ms Ibrahim, who is a Muslim, claimed: 'Since Brexit referendum result, there has been a rise in hate crime by 41 per cent. NUS needs to continue the great work on combating racist, xenophobic, misogynistic, homophobic and ableist hate crime.
> 'If elected, I will continue to work with NUS Officers and ARAF campaigns to develop networks to support students and activists affected by Hate Crime, to fight against the disastrous racist PREVENT strategy and support international students and migrant communities.'
> The student union at the college - where Manchester Arena bomber Salman Abedi attended - is opposed to the government's PREVENT strategy.
> 
> According to the Student's Union: 'The government’s Counter-Terrorism and Security Act 2015 places a statutory requirement on public bodies – including universities – to "prevent people being drawn into terrorism".
> Zamam Ibrahim explains her role in the student union back in 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms Ibrahim was elected president of the University of Salford's Students Union in March
> 'The Prevent agenda, as part of the Government’s "anti-extremism" work has been used to create an expansive surveillance architecture to spy on the public and to police dissent, systematically targeting Black people and Muslims.'
> The students claimed the government's prevent strategy was 'demonising Muslim students on campus'.
> One college source told MailOnline: 'Given that as Student Union President involved working with students of all all walks of life its a bit inappropriate for someone like her to hold the role of representing students.'
> MailOnline has approached the National Union of Students and Salford Unversity's Students Union to seek a comment from Ms Ibrahim.
> They responded: 'NUS has a Code of Conduct for its elected officers and we take all complaints seriously.'
> Ms Ibrahim's comments follow the controversy surrounding former NUS president Malia Bouattia, who failed to get re-elected earlier this year.
> 
> Malia Bouattia, pictured, once described Birmingham University as a 'Zionist outpost'
> Ms Bouattia became subject of a Commons home affairs committee meeting after she described Birmingham University as a 'Zionist outpost'.
> In scathing findings, the committee said that she did not appear to take the issue of campus anti-Semitism 'sufficiently seriously' and showed a 'worrying disregard' for her duty to represent all students and promote balanced and respectful debate.
> Ms Bouattia's statement in a co-authored 2011 blog that Birmingham 'has the largest Jsoc (Jewish Society) in the country whose leadership is dominated by Zionist activists' was condemned in the MPs' report as 'unacceptable, and even more so from a public figure such as the president of the NUS'.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ent-calls-Islamic-takeover.html#ixzz4ldeCW6R9
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4656926/Student-union-president-calls-Islamic-takeover.html


----------



## Jay Valero

Sweden is basically a muslim nation now.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Vic Capri

Trudeau forgot to...um...mention Alberta in his...ah...150th Canada Day speech!

Is anybody...um...really surprised? He's...ah...such an imbecile...to be...um...the...ah...Prime Minister.

- Vic


----------



## Reaper

Vic Capri said:


> Trudeau forgots to...um...mention Alberta in his...ah...150th Canada Day speech!
> 
> Is anybody...um...really surprised? He's...ah...such an imbecile...to be...um...the...ah...Prime Minister.
> 
> - Vic


Didn't watch it, but I bet he mentioned wymen and minorities at least a dozen times.

---


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880962601722683392
This guy's so dead :lmao


----------



## DOPA

Also, Cenk is going to get destroyed by Shapiro :lmao.


----------



## 777

Women make up 100% of mothers.


----------



## Reaper

777 said:


> Women make up 100% of mothers.


How transphobic of you. 

There are plenty of mothers that identify as father's.

Bigot.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

L-DOPA said:


> Also, Cenk is going to get destroyed by Shapiro :lmao.












WAIT! Cenk is debating Shapiro? OMG, it's gonna be a blood bath!


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881641592997769219


----------



## Jay Valero

Disgustingly fat aspiring "plus size" model gets on flight, spies on the passenger next to her, then blasts him for fat shaming on twitter.

https://www.yahoo.com/style/plus-size-woman-documents-fat-shamed-flight-150135950.html


*Warning: there is a picture of this wildabeest in a bikini*


----------



## Goku

@L-DOPA


----------



## Jay Valero

L-DOPA said:


> Also, Cenk is going to get destroyed by Shapiro :lmao.


Just about anybody that debates Shapiro gets destroyed.


----------



## DOPA

Jay Valero said:


> Just about anybody that debates Shapiro gets destroyed.


I'd love to see Shapiro debate someone like Sam Harris or Jordan Peterson, that would be a real challenge for him. Cenk is awful :lol. It's going to be a massacre.


----------



## Jay Valero

L-DOPA said:


> I'd love to see Shapiro debate someone like Sam Harris or Jordan Peterson, that would be a real challenge for him. Cenk is awful :lol. It's going to be a massacre.


Not familiar with JP, but Harris is a complete twat. Although seeing Shapiro wreck another one of these "Oooooh, religion is bad" shitbungles would be fun.


----------



## Reaper

Jay Valero said:


> Not familiar with JP, but Harris is a complete twat. Although seeing Shapiro wreck another one of these "Oooooh, religion is bad" shitbungles would be fun.


I'm not a fan of Haaris either, but he's right about Islam.

---






Liz Wheeler is also an incredible conservative journalist. Keep her in your sights.


----------



## 777

Jay Valero said:


> Not familiar with JP, but Harris is a complete twat. Although seeing Shapiro wreck another one of these "Oooooh, religion is bad" shitbungles would be fun.







Everyone should get familiar with JP. I don't know how contentious a Shapiro/Peterson debate would actually be, they'd probably get along splendidly.


----------



## Jay Valero

I don't think I've ever seen Shapiro get contentious. Usually he just slays people then sips his bottled water.


----------



## DOPA

Goku said:


> @L-DOPA


Interesting video.

Peterson is clearly wrong about Veganism not having a philosophy, that's pretty much clear as day. There are many philosophical concepts within veganism in terms of values, morals, and ethics so yes, he is wrong. We can't all be perfect. But I'll respond to the video in question.

The first very obvious point to me to get out of the way is the comparison to homosexuals being mocked is completely ridiculous. Veganism is 100% a choice and comes from both a nurture and educational perspective. If you are being mocked for being a vegan which I think the guy in question is really over stating in some sort of victim complex, you are being mocked for the lifestyle you have decided to adhere to that you have complete control over. Homosexuality however largely comes from a position of nature and how you were born. The science at the moment suggests a mixture of nature and nurture, that a large portion of what makes a person homosexual or not comes from biology as well as how they are raised. There cannot be any possible argument that being a vegan is genetic, so it's completely down to choice. It ironically reminds me of religious people who get a victim complex and get defensive about how their religion is mocked. So that was a horrible argument to start off with.

Secondly, the youtuber goes on about how he is nihilist and how he doesn't believe in anything and essentially links it to the fact that because there are debate circles within veganism that veganism itself is not a true religion with a system of values. First of all, having debates within veganism does not mean that veganism is not like a religion with a system of values. There are many debates within actual religions such as Christianity, Islam, Judaism and the list goes on. 

Same goes with veganism, I honestly have not seen these debates within vegan circles because I am not a vegan and I have not particularly cared to look into the debates themselves. But what I have seen with veganism and vegans within that held set belief system is that it is truly like a religion. There is a set doctrine I have seen within veganism in which has to be believed unquestioningly by fundamentalists within the movement who take it seriously and anyone who veers from that set of values is essentially shunned and outcast from that movement. This is why Vegans for example hate vegetarians because to them they don't go far enough and are not true adherents to the philosophy that animals are being unethically treated. That fundamentalism essentially to them justifies for example to have violent protests in which innocent people including law enforcement are attacked, justifies people's properties being broken into, trespassed and even damaged in order to free animals who they see as being oppressed and hurt when there is no justification for it.

They even tend to shun their own if they criticize or go against the narrative. A good example of this is a youtuber by the name of *Barbara4u2c*, someone who I have linked in this thread in the past. She came out with a video about how messed up the vegan community is towards vegetarians and other people for not subscribing to their world view and she was essentially ostracized from that community. Here are the videos on this subject, notice the 2nd one has angry vegans who have essentially shunned her for the first video she made:











A good example from the other side of the fence is someone who this youtuber actually used in his video which is *Vegan Gains*, which the irony is completely lost on him on how it completely undermines his point. Vegan Gains has literally threatened to kill people over youtube for not subscribing to his world view, seriously he is that messed up and fundamentalist that he threatens violence to people who don't agree with him, which backs up my point about a large portion of the vegan community being religious fundamentalists. I mean check this out:






The irony of him complaining that Repzion calls him a sociopath whilst threatening to kill him :lmao.

Now if that isn't evidence for fundamentalist thought within veganism I don't know what is.

Essentially what the youtubers argument boils down to is because veganism doesn't subscribe to a system of values unwittingly through a deity (hence why he went with the nihilism argument and being an unbeliever) that veganism cannot be a true religion. This is the same argument socialists make all the time. What has essentially happened with both socialists and vegans is they have replaced one set of values driven by a belief in a deity and replaced those values with a belief in another form of ideology. In veganism's case, deities are essentially replaced by animals and the belief that animals are sacred and therefore should not be killed or exploited. 

In the socialists case, at least from the evolved Marxist/State Socialist perspective (Marxist-Leninist if we want to get technical  ), it's essentially replaced by the state. The deity or god is taken out of the equation and instead is replaced by the state as a solution to solving the problems that people face. This is what allowed Stalin for example to build a cult of personality around himself. The modern example would be Kim Jong Un and there are plenty of other examples such as Hugo Chavez, Fidel Castro and Che Guevara. 

I've already gone over how other vegans such as Barbara4u2c are shunned by their own communities. This is essentially a very light form of what has happened with Socialist societies. The Bolsheviks for example despite sharing about 80-90% in common with other socialist movements within Russia purged all of their political opponents in order to push forward their ideology and narrative. Other socialist groups such as Mensheviks who had slightly more moderate views on how to run the USSR were not only shunned and outcasted but purged literally from Russian society. That is what people talk about when it comes to fundamentalist religiosity. The most extreme segments of those movements not allowing any room for movement when it comes to those set of values and ideals.

That is essentially what you see with veganism, it is exactly the same as other religions like Islam and Christianity. It all comes to a matter of scale. I'm sure what he is saying about debates within the vegan community in terms of dietary and ethical concepts is true, I'm sure there are vegans that are willing to debate ideals and aren't set in their ways. That doesn't mean that a large portion of fundamentalist ideologues don't exist in the same way you have fundamentalist ideologues in Christianity or Islam. Whatever movement has more or less room to maneuver from these dogmatic value structures really depends on how you view each of the groups, but it exists within all of them.


----------



## virus21




----------



## 2 Ton 21

Jay Valero said:


> Disgustingly fat aspiring "plus size" model gets on flight, spies on the passenger next to her, then blasts him for fat shaming on twitter.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/style/plus-size-woman-documents-fat-shamed-flight-150135950.html
> 
> 
> *Warning: there is a picture of this wildabeest in a bikini*


Shouldn't this be titled rude bitch invades seat mate's privacy, then blasts him on social media when she reads his private texts.


----------



## deepelemblues

2 Ton 21 said:


> Shouldn't this be titled rude bitch invades seat mate's privacy, then blasts him on social media when she reads his private texts.


this cant be real

https://www.yahoo.com/style/plus-size-woman-documents-fat-shamed-flight-150135950.html

very first thing she says



> i'm shaking right now.


gives the game right away

also if she was shaking why weren't earthquakes reported in south cali that day


----------



## DesolationRow

Yes, this is the society in which we live: http://www.msn.com/en-us/travel/new...r-on-a-plane/ar-BBDG4u1?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=ientp



> Plus-size woman bravely confronts man who body shamed her on a plane


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Huff Po's title is worse, though not surprising.

Model Gloriously Slams Man Who Tried To Fat-Shame Her On Airplane


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

If she's shaking it's probably because her blood sugar is low. It's a common thing that happens to diabetics. She better be careful, she might lose a foot.


----------



## DesolationRow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882001306054950912


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882001306054950912


Simply amazing.


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21




----------



## 777

Via 1996.


----------



## virus21

> EXPOSED: Philadelphia School Principal Outed as Antifa, Calls Trump Supporters “White Trash P*ssies”


https://medium.com/@JackPosobiec/exposed-philadelphia-school-principal-outed-as-antifa-calls-trump-supporters-white-trash-p-s-1014149da473


----------



## Goku

So let's give this a shot. I'm not here to defend Mazard's arguments (or at least what you believe to be his arguments). The point of the video was to expose a very strong blindspot to Peterson's world view, where he judgementally approaches topics without putting in any effort to study it. Not a good habit. Still, some of your claims did pique my interest, so let's see if we can cultivate an understanding.



L-DOPA said:


> The first very obvious point to me to get out of the way is the comparison to homosexuals being mocked is completely ridiculous. Veganism is 100% a choice and comes from both a nurture and educational perspective. If you are being mocked for being a vegan which I think the guy in question is really over stating in some sort of victim complex, you are being mocked for the lifestyle you have decided to adhere to that you have complete control over. Homosexuality however largely comes from a position of nature and how you were born. The science at the moment suggests a mixture of nature and nurture, that a large portion of what makes a person homosexual or not comes from biology as well as how they are raised. There cannot be any possible argument that being a vegan is genetic, so it's completely down to choice. It ironically reminds me of religious people who get a victim complex and get defensive about how their religion is mocked. So that was a horrible argument to start off with.


You rescinded the use of the word 'genetic' in the chatbox, so let's ignore that. But I find it fascinating that you think Veganism is 100% a choice. I don't know if people are born gay or not, what I think is fair to assume is that one's disposition to sexual preferences may be set in some underlying way at birth, but sexuality is a phenomenon that manifests as one grows. Now, this is certainly not 'choice' as we usually use the word, but it is conditioning. Perhaps 'nurture' as you call it, or perhaps simply a revelation and understanding of one's inherent 'nature'. But Veganism seems to be, in your view, not as complex a conditioning. If one's sexual preferences can be traced back to birth, then one's ethical preferences can be too to some extent, surely? For if you truly believe it to be 100% a choice, the only complexity is in whether you choose it or not. And literally anyone should be able to choose either way.

Perhaps this is your view, but if not, please clarify.



> That is essentially what you see with veganism, it is exactly the same as other religions like Islam and Christianity. It all comes to a matter of scale. I'm sure what he is saying about debates within the vegan community in terms of dietary and ethical concepts is true, I'm sure there are vegans that are willing to debate ideals and aren't set in their ways. That doesn't mean that a large portion of fundamentalist ideologues don't exist in the same way you have fundamentalist ideologues in Christianity or Islam. Whatever movement has more or less room to maneuver from these dogmatic value structures really depends on how you view each of the groups, but it exists within all of them.


Whether Veganism can be classed as a religion or not does not interest me. And I've watched the video thrice, once when it came out, a second time before I linked it and a third time after reading your post. 99% sure he never asserted that Veganism might or could not be classed as a religion. Alas, it's irrelevant to our discourse, but since you addressed it at length, I thought I should respond with my position on the matter.


----------



## Vic Capri

Toronto Star said:


> The Canadian government is giving Omar Kadr (the teenager who killed an American soldier with a grenade in Afghanistan in 2002) a written apology and $10 Million for his interrogation and detainment at Guantanamo Bay.


The Canadian federal election can't get here fast enough. fpalm

*#TrudeauMustGo*

- Vic


----------



## virus21




----------



## Stinger Fan

Vic Capri said:


> The Canadian federal election can't get here fast enough. fpalm
> 
> *#TrudeauMustGo*
> 
> - Vic


It really can't . Same goes for provincial elections as well, liberal party in Ontario and their fascist bills need to go asap


----------



## Reaper

Stinger Fan said:


> It really can't . Same goes for provincial elections as well, liberal party in Ontario and their fascist bills need to go asap


Except it won't. There are enough self-hating whites combined with white hating minorities to potentially keep the libs in power ad infinitum ... 

I mean, look at Sweden as an example and you guys are headed _straight _in that direction.

I remember that Canadians used to love Monty Python. Apparently, they're now living its satire as their reality. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882326882989088768


----------



## deepelemblues

:trump should tell trudeau that if so much as a single cent is given to this terrorist fuck then the US government will consider the canadian government to have funded terrorism and consequently things are gonna get real uncomfortable for pretty boy and his muppet friends

trudeau will shit his pants and beg :trump to please get back to fucking his wife so the only place he'll be humiliated is in his bedroom, the way he likes it


----------



## MrMister

That Canadian baby is going to grow into an adult and wonder what the fuck was wrong with everyone back then aka now.


----------



## Reaper

PC culture in Canada has always been a different beast than it is in America ... It's more likely that kids like this will be even worse when they grow up. 

Canada is going in the direction of Europe. The kids there are much more badly brainwashed. Even I was as early as the mid 90's and it took a good 3 years in the American South to finally find a society that I feel like I belong to and a culture I can be a part of happily.


----------



## MrMister

It was a joke alluding to how things run in a cycle. Canada and Europe won't be like this forever.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Iconoclast said:


> Except it won't. There are enough self-hating whites combined with white hating minorities to potentially keep the libs in power ad infinitum ...
> 
> I mean, look at Sweden as an example and you guys are headed _straight _in that direction.
> 
> I remember that Canadians used to love Monty Python. Apparently, they're now living its satire as their reality.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882326882989088768


Please, I live here... leave me with a little hope for the future :lol


----------



## Reaper

Stinger Fan said:


> Please, I live here... leave me with a little hope for the future :lol


:lol 

There may be some hope (but very little) Trudeau only has an approval rating of 42% right now and it's declining.

A quote I picked up from an article: 

"Trudeau is the political equivalent of a YouTube puppy video,"

:done


----------



## domotime2

i mean. i think the whole canadian baby thing is fascinating. interesting experiment. I mean lets be real...does it have a penis or vagina, after that, nothing truly matters.

Deep down I totally understand this gender registration thing being sorta obsolete


----------



## virus21

MrMister said:


> It was a joke alluding to how things run in a cycle. Canada and Europe won't be like this forever.


Yeah, but what condition are they going to be in by the time they figure it out.



> The popular feminist narrative would have you believe that porn is largely consumed by men, and that depictions of violent — or at least rough — sex would be a primarily male-dominated interest.
> 
> This is untrue, states researcher Seth Stephens-Davidowitz, who says that porn featuring violence against women is significantly more popular among women compared to men.
> 
> His findings might explain the popularity of the BDSM-heavy “Fifty Shades of Grey” series of novels among female readers.
> 
> Speaking to Vox in an interview about how Google data proves that most Americans lie about their sexual preferences, the researcher and author of “Everybody Lies” asserts that more women enjoy the genre compared to male porn watchers — despite common sense and politically correct claims to the contrary.
> 
> “Porn featuring violence against women is also extremely popular among women,” said the author. “It is far more popular among women than men.”
> 
> “I hate saying that because misogynists seem to love this fact,” he added. “Fantasy life isn’t always politically correct.”
> 
> Stephens-Davidowitz calls Google’s data a “digital truth serum.” With an illustrious career in academia, the researcher has produced extensive volumes of original research into the field of big data, published in academic journals and The New York Times. He presently serves as a quantitative analyst at Google, where he researches internet searches to understand human behavior.
> 
> Americans aren’t the only people susceptible to self-deception, claims Stephens-Davidowitz.
> “The rate at which women watch violent porn is roughly the same in every part of the world. It isn’t correlated with how women are treated,” he stated.
> 
> The researcher also highlighted a curious instance in India, where the number one search for “my husband wants…” ends with breastfeeding, and that porn featuring adult breastfeeding is more popular in India compared to anywhere else.
> 
> “In just about every country, just about every Google search looking for advice on breastfeeding is looking how to breastfeed a baby,” he said. “In India, Google searches looking for breastfeeding advice are about equally split between how to breastfeed a baby and how to breastfeed a husband.”
> 
> Likewise, another oddity comes from Japan, where at least 10 percent of the porn-related searches involve tickling. The author says calling these preferences “weird” isn’t the correct response.
> 
> “The data from porn tells us that everybody is weird,” he said. “Thus, nobody is weird.”


http://dailycaller.com/2017/07/05/google-researcher-porn-featuring-violence-against-women-is-more-popular-among-women-than-men/?utm_campaign=atdailycaller&utm_source=Twitter&utm_medium=Social


----------



## Reaper

domotime2 said:


> i mean. i think the whole canadian baby thing is fascinating. interesting experiment. I mean lets be real...does it have a penis or vagina, after that, nothing truly matters.
> 
> Deep down I totally understand this gender registration thing being sorta obsolete


Gender registration is obsolete? What does that even mean ... 

Also, children aren't subjects for experiments. I mean, progressives are fighting to try to end experimentation on small animals and simultaneously fighting for the right to experiment on their children? :kobe 

C'mon now. Think harder my friend. It's not something necessary or practical. 

What is the purpose of leaving your baby genderless except to satisfy your own politics?


----------



## domotime2

Iconoclast said:


> Gender registration is obsolete? What does that even mean ...
> 
> Also, children aren't subjects for experiments. I mean, progressives are fighting to try to end experimentation on small animals and simultaneously fighting for the right to experiment on their children? :kobe
> 
> C'mon now. Think harder my friend. It's not something necessary or practical.
> 
> What is the purpose of leaving your baby genderless except to satisfy your own politics?


It means that there isn't really any reason to be identified as boy or girl other than formalities. I mean right? 

what's the point in calling your baby a boy or girl.... you have a baby named Alex. It's gender doesn't really matter.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Iconoclast said:


> :lol
> 
> There may be some hope (but very little) Trudeau only has an approval rating of 42% right now and it's declining.
> 
> A quote I picked up from an article:
> 
> "Trudeau is the political equivalent of a YouTube puppy video,"
> 
> :done


That quote isn't wrong, when all people can do is praise his "charisma" and not his politics, you know something is wrong with the guy. I mentioned the other day that I can see Trudeau being a 1 term Prime Minister after awarding a terrorist 10 million dollars. With his approval rating declining, I can see him losing the election with that being the "straw that broke the camels back" sort of thing.



domotime2 said:


> It means that there isn't really any reason to be identified as boy or girl other than formalities. I mean right?
> 
> what's the point in calling your baby a boy or girl.... you have a baby named Alex. It's gender doesn't really matter.


That's like saying we shouldn't identify children on the basis of race ,hair or eye colour or whether or not they have flat feet. The notion that it "doesn't matter" definitely does when you start imposing laws that suggest you can lose your children on the basis of whether you believe there to be 2 genders or not because thats now labelled "child abuse" in Ontario. This is an incredibly massive issue


----------



## CamillePunk

Women will look past it and give him another term. He's pretty.


----------



## domotime2

Stinger Fan said:


> That quote isn't wrong, when all people can do is praise his "charisma" and not his politics, you know something is wrong with the guy. I mentioned the other day that I can see Trudeau being a 1 term Prime Minister after awarding a terrorist 10 million dollars. With his approval rating declining, I can see him losing the election with that being the "straw that broke the camels back" sort of thing.
> 
> 
> T*hat's like saying we shouldn't identify children on the basis of race ,hair or eye colour or whether or not they have flat fee*t. The notion that it "doesn't matter" definitely does when you start imposing laws that suggest you can lose your children on the basis of whether you believe there to be 2 genders or not because thats now labelled "child abuse" in Ontario. This is an incredibly massive issue


well i dont know anything about your last two sentences (not canadian)...but i think the idea is that sex and gender are different things. I mean sure. On some sort of 'medical card' if it's necessary for medical purposes, you need to write down whether you have a penis or not, then obviously the answer for that is quite simple.

but other than penis or not...im not sure if it totally matters. 

And yeah, if you want to compare it to eye color or hair color, people change those all the time.


I dont know haha...whatever makes a person happy i guess.


----------



## Stinger Fan

domotime2 said:


> well i dont know anything about your last two sentences (not canadian)...but i think the idea is that sex and gender are different things. I mean sure. On some sort of 'medical card' if it's necessary for medical purposes, you need to write down whether you have a penis or not, then obviously the answer for that is quite simple.
> 
> but other than penis or not...im not sure if it totally matters.
> 
> And yeah, if you want to compare it to eye color or hair color, people change those all the time.
> 
> 
> I dont know haha...whatever makes a person happy i guess.


You're trying to treat the exception and make it the rule. The fact is, gender and sex aren't "ideas", they're facts based in biology that we've known for quite a few years now. Your chromosomes determine what plumbing you have and there's no "opinion" or changing what your chromosomes are . Humans have been born with "polymelia", does that mean humans having 2 limbs for arms or legs are purely an idea? Well , no because most of the time, humans aren't born with a birth defects such as polymelia or being born "intersex". If someone wants to get a surgery, by all means go right ahead(don't make me pay for it) , but that doesn't mean you change who you are genetically, nor should we change biology class because it hurts peoples feelings. 

You can dye your hair and wear contact lenses, but it doesn't actually change your hair from being blonde or if you have brown eyes. It's no different than someone wearing make up to hide freckles, its still there even if you try to hide it. 

The point about the birth certificate though is this, people can make the argument that you're "assuming" your child's gender(when they're older) because their birth certificate doesn't have a gender. Therefore you can actually lose your child as its now considered "child abuse" to assume your child's gender. They even encourage teachers to call child services and claim its their obligation to do so. 

It's a big problem


----------



## domotime2

Stinger Fan said:


> You're trying to treat the exception and make it the rule. The fact is, gender and sex aren't "ideas", they're facts based in biology that we've known for quite a few years now. Your chromosomes determine what plumbing you have and there's no "opinion" or changing what your chromosomes are . Humans have been born with "polymelia", does that mean humans having 2 limbs for arms or legs are purely an idea? Well , no because most of the time, humans aren't born with a birth defects such as polymelia or being born "intersex". If someone wants to get a surgery, by all means go right ahead(don't make me pay for it) , but that doesn't mean you change who you are genetically, nor should we change biology class because it hurts peoples feelings.
> 
> You can dye your hair and wear contact lenses, but it doesn't actually change your hair from being blonde or if you have brown eyes. It's no different than someone wearing make up to hide freckles, its still there even if you try to hide it.
> 
> The point about the birth certificate though is this, people can make the argument that you're "assuming" your child's gender(when they're older) because their birth certificate doesn't have a gender. Therefore you can actually lose your child as its now considered "child abuse" to assume your child's gender. They even encourage teachers to call child services and claim its their obligation to do so.
> 
> It's a big problem


wait im still confused about the last part... it's child abuse to label your child at birth male/female? or it's child abuse to not? this is in all of canada?


----------



## El Dandy

Gender doesn't matter at all just like age does not matter.
If a toddler wants to be 22 (22?! oh man) years old then by golly it should be able to decide that it is 22-years old because, like gender, age is also just a social construct.

And if said toddler decides to be a 22-year old fucking WHITE MALE and gets tired of being a fucking WHITE MALE then he should be allowed to be race-fluid as well and become Asian if he so chooses instead of following these narrow social constructs.

So long as the little one is happy, I don't see the problem tbf.


----------



## CamillePunk

El Dandy said:


> Gender doesn't matter at all just like age does not matter.
> If a toddler wants to be 22 (22?! oh man) years old then by golly it should be able to decide that it is 22-years old because, like gender, age is also just a social construct.
> 
> And if said toddler decides to be a 22-year old fucking WHITE MALE and gets tired of being a fucking WHITE MALE then he should be allowed to be race-fluid as well and become Asian if he so chooses instead of following these narrow social constructs.
> 
> So long as the little one is happy, I don't see the problem tbf.


Interestingly enough, a liberal friend of mine told me how he was at a family dinner when he said "What's up, little man?" to his 3 year old male cousin - who can't even form coherent sentences yet - and his parents proceeded to berate him as "she identifies as a girl". Apparently my friend's brother had made the same mistake just moments earlier. 

I shudder to think of the life that kid is going to lead with parents like that.


----------



## virus21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883053392708292608


----------



## 777

I feel compelled to defend regular Canadians. Please don't judge us based on our politicians/academics/idealogues, as the majority of us are working class reasonable folk. When it comes to politics it's generally a 'who's going to screw me the least' game...losing game...regardless of which party one supports. I've been voting since the days of Chretien and generally vote Liberal as the party 'least' likely to fuck with shit, as opposed to the Conseratives or even worse the bleeding heart NDP who'd be even more likely to spend us into oblivion. Liberal 'was' the middle of the road here but that road has veered to the left sharply.


----------



## Reaper

777 said:


> I feel compelled to defend regular Canadians. Please don't judge us based on our politicians/academics/idealogues, as the majority of us are working class reasonable folk. When it comes to politics it's generally a 'who's going to screw me the least' game...losing game...regardless of which party one supports. I've been voting since the days of Chretien and generally vote Liberal as the party 'least' likely to fuck with shit, as opposed to the Conseratives or even worse the bleeding heart NDP who'd be even more likely to spend us into oblivion. Liberal 'was' the middle of the road here but that road has veered to the left sharply.


Parliamentary systems are a sham. 

Every single country that has one (that I'm aware of) has veered further and further to the left because this is literally how it works.



domotime2 said:


> It means that there isn't really any reason to be identified as boy or girl other than formalities. I mean right?
> 
> what's the point in calling your baby a boy or girl.... you have a baby named Alex. It's gender doesn't really matter.


Why doesn't its gender matter?


----------



## Goku

Iconoclast said:


> Parliamentary systems are a sham.
> 
> Every single country that has one (that I'm aware of) has veered further and further to the left because this is literally how it works.


parliamentary systems lean far more in favour of bureaucracy and it's always in the best interest of bureaucrats to expand govt. overreach.

Ideas don't matter.


----------



## domotime2

Iconoclast said:


> Parliamentary systems are a sham.
> 
> Every single country that has one (that I'm aware of) has veered further and further to the left because this is literally how it works.
> 
> 
> 
> *Why doesn't its gender matter?*


because it doesn't... i mean, it does in our society, but other than gender roles, it doesn't. 

Why does it matter? Other than possible medical procedures and what not, in theory, it doesnt matter until... gym class?


----------



## Reaper

domotime2 said:


> because it doesn't... i mean, it does in our society, but other than gender roles, it doesn't.
> 
> Why does it matter? Other than possible medical procedures and what not, in theory, it doesnt matter until... gym class?


How can list all the reasons why it matters and claim that it doesn't matter?

What are you even trying to communicate here.


----------



## deepelemblues

Biology doesn't matter... until it does. And it always does.


----------



## domotime2

Iconoclast said:


> How can list all the reasons why it matters and claim that it doesn't matter?
> 
> What are you even trying to communicate here.


I'm saying it might matter to your doctor but other than that it really doesn't.

I'm not trying to communicate anything, but i like to try and understand all sides for an issue so im playing the other side in this argument here. The idea is that our society places a lot of emphasis on gender and what I gather most people on the other side are saying is that...we shouldn't.


----------



## Reaper

domotime2 said:


> I'm saying it might matter to your doctor but other than that it really doesn't.


Interesting considering that it's the health card they're removing it from.


----------



## domotime2

Iconoclast said:


> Interesting considering that it's the health card they're removing it from.


yeah that's definitely a step too far....and most of all, a flat out unnecessary step.


----------



## deepelemblues

domotime2 said:


> I'm saying it might matter to your doctor but other than that it really doesn't.


Biology seems to matter to everybody else, why wouldn't it matter to transgenders.

But you raise something interesting and old with your doctor business. Man has always held dear, from time to time, delusions of slipping his earthly limits, to become godlike. Or not just godlike, but actual gods. You are stating a variation of that fantasy. Biological males who identify as male are not gods. Biological females who identify as female are not gods. Transgenders are not gods. The genderqueer and whatever other weird shit they've cooked up these days that isn't real (whereas the evidence of transgenderism clearly appears to go back as far as the existence of modern human beings does) are not gods. Nobody is a god.

Using the example of a male who identifies as female and wishes to change their body to match that, regardless of how many hormones are taken, regardless of how many procedures are done, they will still have a brain and body that developed as male and that still very much a factor in their lives because. A lot of the time this factor has no impact on their day-to-day lives and psyche if they are comfortable with their identity. Sometimes it does in indirect ways, ones they possibly don't even realize. Sometimes it does in very big and direct ways. I do not say this to delegitimize transgenders. It is something transgenders have to deal with. 

You can't ignore your biology, you can't ignore your body, all the time. Embrace or at least be at peace in some sense with the different aspects what your body is when the times come that you can't ignore them, because there are things about your body that contribute to making up who you are. A transgender person doesn't have to, and in my opinion shouldn't, fail to recognize the aspects of their bodies, and the consequent impact on their personalities, that came from their biological gender. What people believe, and what physical and biological realities are, have their own spheres that do not completely overlap. I guess what I'm saying is that people can't transcend their humanity, transgender or not, in all the ways humanity signifies. That is a fantasy.


----------



## 777

Pertinent to the discussion at hand.


----------



## Goku

just now finding out about the vidcon debacle with sargon and feminist chick. Vidcon basically cucked itself, didn't it? :klopp


----------



## DOPA

The whole thing with the genderless baby in Canada has to be the weirdest thing I have ever seen. But then it is Canada, it was either them or Sweden that was going to allow such a preposterous move.

Stuff such as this and forcing children to become transgender really trivializes both gender and the very small minority of people who experience gender dysphoria. The latter is very much child abuse. The former is going to cause all sorts of unnecessary complications and worries for the child when it is 99% certain that that child will grow up to be a healthy normal person who is comfortable with the sex and gender that he was born with. Especially if he is told by his parents that he is essentially genderless, imagine what it will be like growing up for him, especially if the child is the subject of bullying in school.

It is essentially the pushing of far left post modernist theory and politics into public discourse. It is not only absurd but it is dangerous because essentially it is another action by which the meaning and category of gender which is rooted in biology is being blown apart into other different sub categories to the point in which gender at least in Canada is starting to mean less and less. That is what has happened with these gender pronouns and the C-16 bill for compelled speech. 

Once again, leftists continue to confuse gender roles with gender itself. Gender roles are interchangeable. Nobody is going to argue in modern times that women have to wear dresses and girls have to like barbie dolls and pink and nobody is saying boys have to like sports and play video games. But this move to have no identification whatsoever of gender attached to the biology of the child in question is dangerous and will cause an unnecessary amount of confusion, harm and questions for the children involved when in the vast majority of cases, the child will be perfectly fine identifying with their biological gender. I may sound Conservative when it comes to this issue but I think it's radical post modernist theory that essentially believes any form of categorization doesn't mean anything and that in fact it's a form of power that has unfortunately dripped into modern discourse. It's frightening if you ask me.

Furthermore, as I have already stated, it trivializes actual transgender people who have gender dysphoria and have to live with it from day to day life. Whose brain is wired to be of the opposite sex and in which has left a real imbalance from a psychological perspective. It is a terrible thing to live with and these people often spend not only thousands of dollars but also an extraordinary amount of time and effort to address it and to fix themselves to improve their overall well being and happiness. Things such as this and the made up pronouns made by post modernists and trans-trenders completely shits on their suffering and turns it into a joke. The parents who force their children to transition or allow their children to transition pervades the issue in my opinion.

In most cases, I'd say it's up to the parent to decide how they raise their kids, but with this I can't go with the live and let live mantra when I can see a lot of potential harm coming from these actions.


----------



## Reaper




----------



## virus21




----------



## Jay Valero

Am I the last person to hear about this? The hell is wrong with you, Canada?

_On Canada Day, five servicemen heard there was an anti-Canada rally going on in a local park in Halifax.

They went to check it out and were immediately swarmed by left wingers who told them they may not enter the park carrying the Canadian flag because it’s a flag of genocide.

The protestors were carrying an upside down Canadian flag with the word “Decolonize” written on it. The servicemen peacefully asked the mob a few questions and then quietly left.

Since then, the far left and the media have turned this innocuous story into a case of "Nazis" disrupting an Indigenous religious ceremony.

The servicemen are part of a multiracial men’s club called The Proud Boys which is anti-Nazi, not to mention that two of the five servicemen are Metis and another is gay.

Top military officials in Canada have run with this narrative, apologized to the mob and said the servicemen are facing “severe consequences.”

This is a witch hunt.

It’s despicable and we should be embarrassed that we treat our soldiers and sailors this way. We ask these men to die for our country and fight under our flag and then ruin them for daring to ask a few questions at a protest.

_


----------



## virus21

> SACRAMENTO, Calif. (CN) – Over objections from sheriffs’ unions and the California Police Chiefs Association, the California Assembly Judiciary Committee took a step forward in making the Golden State a sanctuary for undocumented immigrants.
> 
> State Senate President Pro Tem Kevin De Leon, D-Los Angeles, said his measure, Senate Bill 54 or the “California Values Act,” is intended to prevent state and local law enforcement from cooperating with what he calls the “Trump Deportation Machine.”
> 
> Opponents call it a “sanctuary state measure” that goes against federal immigration law and obstructs the ability of Immigration and Customs Enforcement agents to do their job.
> 
> De Leon said the bill is only necessary because of the election of President Donald Trump and his campaign promise to drastically reduce the number of undocumented immigrants living in the United States.
> 
> “If Jeb Bush or Chris Christie or John Kasich had been elected, this bill would not be necessary,” De Leon said. “These are extraordinary times.”
> 
> “Under constitutional threats from the reckless Trump administration, SB 54 protects state and local law enforcement and resources necessary to keep our communities safe,” De Leon said. “ICE is out to arrest and deport honest, hard-working parents who obey the laws and pay their taxes and owe allegiance to the red, white and blue. Arrests of undocumented immigrants with no previous criminal record are up 150 percent since Trump became president.”
> 
> Assemblywoman Eloise Gomez Reyes said the measure is necessary not just for California, but for the nation.
> 
> “California must send a clear message that we will remain the last line of defense against the fear-mongering and xenophobia,” Reyes said. “Rather than addressing the failure of policy, the federal solution has been to demonize our immigrant communities.”
> 
> De Leon said the bill protects the trust police departments need to effectively investigate crimes, by ensuring witnesses and victims will not be arrested and deported just for cooperating with law enforcement. The measure prevents communication between state and local police with federal authorities except within a narrow list of crimes for which an undocumented person must have been previously convicted.
> 
> “Senate Bill 54 is not about safeguarding criminals,” De Leon said. “We are focusing on arresting dangerous criminals, prosecuting them and imprisoning them, not engaging in criminal dumping and letting them avoid prosecution.”
> 
> Despite a May 25 raid in which ICE agents arrested 188 illegal immigrants in Los Angeles, total numbers of arrests of illegal immigrants are relatively flat in California and somewhat lower than during the Obama administration, according to U.S. immigration officials.
> 
> Many of those arrested in the May 25 raids had ties to El Salvadoran prison gangs such as MS-13. About 90 percent had previous criminal records for a variety of crimes including drug offenses, domestic violence, DUI, sex crimes, battery, weapons violations, assault, burglary, fraud, vehicle theft, arson, cruelty to a child, robbery, obstructing justice, property damage, larceny, escape, manslaughter, prostitution, trespassing, incest, and receipt of stolen property.
> 
> Under SB 54, virtually all of these individuals wouldn’t be transferred to ICE after serving time for convictions since the measure specifies “serious felonies” – which doesn’t include most of the crimes precipitating the May 25 raids.
> 
> Boasting a constitutional legal sign-off written by former U.S. Attorney General Eric Holder, De Leon’s bill has support from police departments in Los Angeles and several other counties throughout the state.
> 
> Assemblyman Kevin Kiley, R-Rocklin, pointed out that Holder was paid for his analysis and released his approval of the bill one day before announcing his intention to run for president in 2020.
> 
> Kiley questioned Holder’s reliability and asked why De Leon paid for Holder’s analysis rather than rely on one prepared by the Legislative Council. Kiley said Holder refused to meet with GOP representatives to discuss the measure, opting instead to meet only with Democrats.
> 
> Santa Barbara County Sheriff Bill Brown, also president of the California Sheriffs Association, said sheriffs and deputies do not act as immigration police and that SB 54 protects criminals.
> 
> “We believe this bill provides sanctuary to criminals and makes our communities less safe,” Brown said. “SB 54 would result in many dangerous criminal offenders being released to our streets without proper communication and cooperation with immigration authorities.”
> 
> Brown said that due to the narrow definition of crimes that permit local law enforcement interaction, many criminals – including those convicted of burglary, multiple DUIs, spousal abuse and murder suspects who have not been convicted – would not be turned over to ICE.
> 
> A similar bill passed by the Legislature in 2012 was vetoed by Gov. Jerry Brown because it was missing serious crimes, all of which are also absent from SB 54. De Leon has refused to make amendments proposed by the Sheriffs Association to add these crimes and to address other concerns held by sheriff’s departments, whose primary responsibilities are the operation of jails.
> 
> Conflicting federal laws could tie the measure up if it is approved and signed into law. Legislation signed by President Bill Clinton in the mid-1990s bars states from creating laws that restrict communication with federal law enforcement agencies.
> 
> Meanwhile, judicial decisions at the federal level have also created precedence that the federal government cannot commandeer local law enforcement resources for the purpose of immigration enforcement, nor can they force states to use resources to further federal goals.
> 
> The measure is supported by immigrant rights groups and the ACLU, and has received support from law enforcement agencies including the Los Angeles Police Department. The LAPD sees the measure as an extension of its policy that has been in effect for more than 40 years.


http://www.courthousenews.com/california-closer-creating-sanctuary-state/


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

Jay Valero said:


> Am I the last person to hear about this? The hell is wrong with you, Canada?
> 
> _On Canada Day, five servicemen heard there was an anti-Canada rally going on in a local park in Halifax.
> 
> They went to check it out and were immediately swarmed by left wingers who told them they may not enter the park carrying the Canadian flag because it’s a flag of genocide.
> 
> The protestors were carrying an upside down Canadian flag with the word “Decolonize” written on it. The servicemen peacefully asked the mob a few questions and then quietly left.
> 
> Since then, the far left and the media have turned this innocuous story into a case of "Nazis" disrupting an Indigenous religious ceremony.
> 
> The servicemen are part of a multiracial men’s club called The Proud Boys which is anti-Nazi, not to mention that two of the five servicemen are Metis and another is gay.
> 
> Top military officials in Canada have run with this narrative, apologized to the mob and said the servicemen are facing “severe consequences.”
> 
> This is a witch hunt.
> 
> It’s despicable and we should be embarrassed that we treat our soldiers and sailors this way. We ask these men to die for our country and fight under our flag and then ruin them for daring to ask a few questions at a protest.
> 
> _


2020 platform for Trump. Build the wall....on the Northern border!!!! Something like this should work...


----------



## taker_2004

L-DOPA said:


> The parents who force their children to transition or allow their children to transition pervades the issue in my opinion.
> 
> In most cases, I'd say it's up to the parent to decide how they raise their kids, but with this I can't go with the live and let live mantra when I can see a lot of potential harm coming from these actions.


Agreed. It all is based on the phoney premise that being transgender (in this case, I use it to mean somebody with gender dysphoria that actively tries to pass as the opposite sex) is the solution to gender dysphoria. Follow that logic: my skewed perception (i.e. having gender dysphoria) is antithetical to reality (i.e. one's born sex), therefore I will change reality to fit my perception. There is no scientific literature to justify the APA taking gender dysphoria off of their list of psychosexual disorders. Anybody who would be convinced that they are another species or inanimate object would be institutionalized. Instead, we justify insanity by validating people's destructive life choices AKA political correctness gone mad. 

I certainly don't propose to force my morality on anybody else--I strong believe in the concept of personal sovereignty--but it's detrimental as a society to validate the perverse. Until the medical community innovates some sort of scientific test that can flawlessly identify a chromosomal deficiency or similar that indicates inborn sexual incongruity between the brain and body, and further analysis to prove that "transitioning" (i.e. sex changes, hormone therapy and crossdressing) is the best treatment for such a maladaptation, the he-shes can frankly fuck off with their politicization of the English language.


----------



## Miss Sally

Jay Valero said:


> Am I the last person to hear about this? The hell is wrong with you, Canada?
> 
> _On Canada Day, five servicemen heard there was an anti-Canada rally going on in a local park in Halifax.
> 
> They went to check it out and were immediately swarmed by left wingers who told them they may not enter the park carrying the Canadian flag because it’s a flag of genocide.
> 
> The protestors were carrying an upside down Canadian flag with the word “Decolonize” written on it. The servicemen peacefully asked the mob a few questions and then quietly left.
> 
> Since then, the far left and the media have turned this innocuous story into a case of "Nazis" disrupting an Indigenous religious ceremony.
> 
> The servicemen are part of a multiracial men’s club called The Proud Boys which is anti-Nazi, not to mention that two of the five servicemen are Metis and another is gay.
> 
> Top military officials in Canada have run with this narrative, apologized to the mob and said the servicemen are facing “severe consequences.”
> 
> This is a witch hunt.
> 
> It’s despicable and we should be embarrassed that we treat our soldiers and sailors this way. We ask these men to die for our country and fight under our flag and then ruin them for daring to ask a few questions at a protest.
> 
> _


Even the Canadian military is a bunch of wimps, the fuck is wrong with this place and expression or debate? It makes no sense.


----------



## taker_2004

Miss Sally said:


> Even the Canadian military is a bunch of wimps, the fuck is wrong with this place and expression or debate? It makes no sense.


There's a lot wrong in Canada, and our general military capabilities suck (in terms of power projection), but Canada's special forces are some of the best trained in the world. A Canadian recently got the longest confirmed sniper kill (about a kilometre further than second place), and we have 3 out of the top 4 confirmed kills. Anybody with knowledge of national militaries and special forces know CJTF2 is among the most elite in the world. It's actually the only foreign special operation unit to be considered American Tier 1 ranking (Along with Delta and Seal Team 6).










https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...cord-breaking-snipers/?utm_term=.c96ae2fc1c9f


----------



## Jay Valero

Here is something our British friends should know about. It's not a big story that will make international news, just one person being punished for wrong think.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

"Learn genders, man!!!"

CONFIRMED: Rocket Racoon is a cisgender Racoon.


----------



## Jay Valero

Tomi Lahren to debate Chelsea Handler at Politicon. Got a nickel Handler calls Lahren "*********** Barbie". 

#TeamTomi


----------



## CamillePunk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884185902976782336
What a perfect statement.


----------



## Martins

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/p...major-nana-kofi-twunmasi-ankrah-a7831596.html


"Major Nana Kofi Twumasi-Ankrah is to become the Queen’s new equerry – attending high profile events as her aide"

"As an equerry, Major Twumasi-Ankrah – known as “TA” to his friends – will act as one of the Queen’s most-trusted attendants, assisting her with official engagements and welcoming high profile guests to royal residences."

"Historically, the role was created for someone to look after the cavalry’s horses, but in modern times an equerry is expected to be publicly visible as an aide at the Queen’s side."


In the Facebook post on their page, the description simply read "Congratulations". Someone fucking help me. That The Independent is an absolute piece of shit excuse for a news outlet is no news in itself, but to actually pass the idea that the Queen having a black guy as her fucking AIDE is some sort of "progress"?! Is this the progressivism fucking liberals want, to pass off a black man being a glorified servant to some old cunt in 2017 as some sort of demonstration of incredible racial sensitivity? Fuck off.


----------



## DOPA

Oh is this going to trigger some people on here :lmao. But this is 100% true at least in terms of political activists outside of politicians.


----------



## Sensei Utero

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884434220399173632


----------



## Jay Valero

Yes, let's concentrate on that instead of England being overrun with terrorists. fpalm


----------



## Sensei Utero

Jay Valero said:


> Yes, let's concentrate on that instead of England being overrun with terrorists. fpalm


Eh, that is true. Just hope it's dealt with straight away and not drawn out like the whole Labour/Ken Livingstone 'Hitler was a zionist' stuff was.


----------



## Jay Valero

InUtero said:


> Eh, that is true. Just hope it's dealt with straight away and not drawn out like the whole Labour/Ken Livingstone 'Hitler was a zionist' stuff was.


I'm glad I never heard about that. Would make my head hurt.


----------



## furyinbound

Jay Valero said:


> Yes, let's concentrate on that instead of England being overrun with terrorists. fpalm


Can we not do both?


----------



## Jay Valero

furyinbound said:


> Can we not do both?


You go right ahead and round up all the people whose lives have been ruined by a comment they never even heard if that makes you feel better about yourself. I'm of the opinion that British citizen's shouldn't allow themselves to be duped by the "shiny object" tactic where something, usually an issue, is introduced to create scandal/uproar in order to keep the gullible public from focusing on what the agent doesn't want them to see or focus. Instead, keep the attention on the safety of country and culture from the muslim hordes that the left wants to let run loose via soon to be nonexistent borders and the silencing of anyone who speaks out against it.

tl;dr

It doesn't seem there is any evidence to suggest they can, no.


----------



## furyinbound

Jay Valero said:


> You go right ahead and round up all the people whose lives have been ruined by a comment they never even heard if that makes you feel better about yourself. I'm of the opinion that British citizen's shouldn't allow themselves to be duped by the "shiny object" tactic where something, usually an issue, is introduced to create scandal/uproar in order to keep the gullible public from focusing on what the agent doesn't want them to see or focus. Instead, keep the attention on the safety of country and culture from the muslim hordes that the left wants to let run loose via soon to be nonexistent borders and the silencing of anyone who speaks out against it.
> 
> tl;dr
> 
> It doesn't seem there is any evidence to suggest they can, no.


I never said lives were ruined over the words, I just don't think someone who sees black people as inferior should be allowed to represent us on that level and we should also show it is not acceptable. It's been dealt with now so that's that. I for one can worry about both so you are wrong in that assessment.


----------



## 777

furyinbound said:


> I never said lives were ruined over the words, I just don't think someone who sees black people as inferior should be allowed to represent us on that level and we should also show it is not acceptable. It's been dealt with now so that's that. I for one can worry about both so you are wrong in that assessment.


An antiquated expression that's roots have nothing to do with race used in a manner with zero racial connotation, but fuck that, we've got a witch to burn...

You've made a massive leap from poor choice in language to 'seeing black people as inferior'.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/......_in_the_woodpile


----------



## Jay Valero

Prove it. What exactly have you done regarding the immigration disaster in the UK and Europe? What have you done about the mosques radicalizing others right in England? About the Paki grooming gangs? Would you have even known about that speech if it weren't for HuffPo or that twat Womack?

Just look at my post at the top of the page about the school employee who was suspended for attending the UK Against Hate march. Look at the authorities going after people expressing anti-migrant thoughts, look at the borders and cities being overrun with no end in sight. Even without distractions it doesn't appear that the citizens can effectively focus on this one issue, let alone when nitwits are purposely thrown some red meat like "racism" to work themselves into a froth over.


----------



## furyinbound

777 said:


> An antiquated expression that's roots have nothing to do with race used in a manner with zero racial connotation, but fuck that, we've got a witch to burn...
> 
> You've made a massive leap from poor choice in language to 'seeing black people as inferior'.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/......_in_the_woodpile


If you think someone could say that and not think black people are inferior then I guess we are different people. Even if that was a common phrase, people aren't robots that can't think before words come out of their mouths. How hard is it not to say ...... in parliament? 

I'm confused how you can say it has nothing to do with race though when the phrase contains the word ...... and then link the wikipedia page which explains it's origin.


----------



## 777

furyinbound said:


> If you think someone could say that and not think black people are inferior then I guess we are different people. Even if that was a common phrase, people aren't robots that can't think before words come out of their mouths. How hard is it not to say ...... in parliament?
> 
> I'm confused how you can say it has nothing to do with race though when the phrase contains the word ...... and then link the wikipedia page which explains it's origin.


Did you read it? 
Cuz I'm thinking not.

If I were to used the expression 'got *****', does that accurately reflect my position on the Jewish people? 
It's never a good practice to prescribe motive to others, not one of us is a mind reader.

Language police be warned, this will bite you in the ass.


----------



## furyinbound

777 said:


> If I were to used the expression 'got *****', does that accurately reflect my position on the Jewish people?


:hov


----------



## 777

furyinbound said:


> :hov


Typical.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2017/07/09/bart-withholding-surveillance-videos-of-crime-to-avoid-stereotypes/



> *BART Withholding Surveillance Videos Of Crime To Avoid ‘Stereotypes’*
> 
> SAN FRANCISCO (KPIX) — In the last three months, there have been at least three robberies on BART involving groups of teenagers.
> 
> “I think people are genuinely concerned — they are fearful about the stories that have come out about the recent attacks, the assaults, the thefts,” said Debora Allen, who is a member of the BART Board of Directors.
> 
> April 22: Forty to sixty kids boarded a train at the Coliseum stop and robbed seven passengers, beating up two;
> 
> June 28: A group of four kids assaulted a passenger and made off with a cell phone at Dublin; and
> 
> June 30: A woman on a train with about a dozen teenagers had her phone snatched by one them before the group got off at the Coliseum stop. Thankfully, a good Samaritan was on hand to retrieve the phone.
> 
> So far, BART has refused to turn over surveillance video for any of these incidents.
> 
> Allen told us the agency issued an explanation for why it is being tight-lipped about the thefts.
> 
> “To release these videos would create a high level of racially insensitive commentary toward the district,” she was told. “And in addition it would create a racial bias in the riders against minorities on the trains.”
> 
> According to a memo distributed to BART Directors, the agency won’t do a press release on the June 30 theft because it was a “petty crime” that would make BART look “crime ridden.” Furthermore, it would “unfairly affect and characterize riders of color, leading to sweeping generalizations in media reports.”
> 
> The memo was from BART Assistant General Manager Kerry Hamill.
> 
> Allen emailed Hamill, “I don’t understand what role the color of one’s skin plays in this issue [of whether to divulge information]. Can you explain?” Hamill responded, “If we were to regularly feed the news media video of crimes on our system that involve minority suspects, particularly when they are minors, we would certainly face questions as to why we were sensationalizing relatively minor crimes and perpetuating false stereotypes in the process.” And added her opinion of the media: “My view is that the media’s real interest in the videos of youth phone snatching incidents isn’t the desire for transparency but rather the pursuit of ratings. They know that video of these events will drive clicks to their websites and viewers to their programs because people are motivated by fear.”
> 
> Allen says scared passengers aren’t being unreasonable — being on a BART train is a vulnerable position.
> 
> “This is BART, people are sort of trapped in this train for awhile and they have a right to see what could potentially happen.”
> 
> She says all this raises questions, “What is the priority of BART? Is the safety of the passenger — of all passengers — is that a lesser priority than the race bias issue?”
> 
> According to BART spokesman Taylor Huckaby, state law protecting “juvenile police records” prevents them from showing the surveillance video, even though at least one of the people arrested for the April 22 attack is 19 years old. (He cited Cal. Gov’t Code 827.9) And, even if the faces of juveniles were blurred, Huckaby says watching the videos would be pointless gawking.
> 
> • • • •
> 
> BART MEMO (FULL TEXT)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: length
> 
> 
> 
> TO: Board of Directors DATE: July 7, 2017
> 
> FROM: Kerry Hamill
> 
> AGM Office of External Affairs
> 
> SUBJECT: Providing public access to crime data via CrimeMapping.com
> 
> The BART Police Department is now sharing reports of crimes with the website CrimeMapping.com. The site processes crime data with its advanced mapping engine to show where a crime has occurred within the BART system. The decision to provide crime data to CrimeMapping.com was made by BART Police Chief Carlos Rojas as part of an effort to increase public transparency as well as to bolster community oriented policing efforts. This decision was shared with Board members and with the media in early June, 2017.
> 
> Crime data from BART is being fed to CrimeMapping.com from our Records Management System. This new technology has increased the efficiency, accuracy and transparency of our crime reporting. BART is following the lead of several large police departments in the Bay Area that already provide their crime data to CrimeMapping.com. That list includes police departments in San Francisco, Oakland, San Jose, Hayward, Richmond, and Berkeley. The website is used by law enforcement agencies across the country to provide localized and updated crime data to constituents to raise awareness and encourage prevention.
> 
> Previously, crime logs (in narrative form) had been manually entered and emailed to a small group of approximately 300 readers and local media. The data now is available to all members of the public, freely, on the internet. Recent reports have criticized this move as a step away from transparency. All of our crimes are still being reported, simply not in the way reporters previously received them. Many reporters remain unfamiliar with the interface.Furthermore, it is important to note that much of the criticism leveled at BART from local media on this topic was generated for the benefit of media themselves. Reporters (based on the recent phone snatching at Coliseum) repeatedly questioned why the District did not issue a press release (or would not be issuing a press release in the future) on the topic of petty crimes.
> 
> The Media Department has criteria for whether to issue a press release, and this incident did not meet them. The robbery was thwarted by the victim’s fellow riders, then the assailants were all detained and identified thanks to a bolstered police presence at Coliseum station. No property was taken, and no injuries required medical attention.
> 
> There is no benefit to riders, criminal procedure, BART police investigations, or the District generally to elevate such an incident with a press release. To do so would be grossly out of step with other transit jurisdictions and municipal governments, and would paint an inaccurate picture of the BART system as crime-ridden when incidents of crime on transit, including BART, are fewer than in the surrounding communities. The new mapping tool presents crime in a context of what is occurring outside our stations—in the days following the recent attempted robbery, there were over 118 assaults and 33 robberies in the immediate area. All of these incidents were ignored by local media.
> 
> Furthermore, disproportionate elevation of crimes on transit interfaces with local media in such a way to unfairly affect and characterize riders of color, leading to sweeping generalizations in media reports and a high level of racially insensitive commentary directed toward the District through our social media channels, email, and call centers. The BART Police Department has a hard copy of all the data provided to CrimeMapping.com. It is available to the public at its Lake Merritt Station headquarters. Many police agencies, according to the Police Chief, provide written versions of their police logs for public review at their offices as standard practice.
> 
> Users can access the information by going to the CrimeMapping.com website and entering a station name in the search box. The information about specific crimes at that station will be displayed on a map along with crimes that have occurred in the surrounding neighborhood if that local jurisdiction participates in the CrimeMapping system. Users can look up the time and type of crime that occurred, and organize the map by agency, e.g., if you only want to see crimes that occurred on BART, you can turn off icons for crimes that occurred under other departments’ jurisdictions. CrimeMapping.com stores the data for up to 180 days.
> 
> The site can also display crime data in charts and graphs, illustrating whether there has been a recent spike or decline in criminal activity. TriTech Software Systems, the parent company behind crimemapping.com, is one of the largest vendors for tier one public safety software systems in the nation. As part of our Regional Anti-Terrorism Law Enforcement Systems (RAILS) project, we have implanted the entire TriTech Software Systems Inform suite, which includes: computer-aided dispatch, in-car mobile software, web-based records management system, IQ analytics, and crime analytics software (known as CrimeView). This has allowed us to capture and analyze data to help determine how to best deploy our resources in the field.
> 
> BART data has been live on the CrimeMapping.com site since early June. The Office of External Affairs continues to respond well within 24 hours to media inquiries requesting detail or commentary on any crime reported on the website, and continues to work with the BART Police Department to develop best practices for reporting on crime.
> 
> If you have any further questions, please contact me at 510 464-6153 or Chief Carlos Rojas at 510 464-7022.
> 
> Kerry Hamill
> 
> Assistant General Manager
> 
> Office of External Affairs
> 
> • • • •
> 
> From: Debora Allen
> 
> Sent: Friday, July 07, 2017 1:29 PM
> 
> To: Kerry Hamill
> 
> Subject: Re: Crime data transparency through the CrimeMapping system
> 
> Hi Kerry, this is helpful information. Thank you!
> 
> Question for you: Can you explain what this part of your memo means: “Furthermore, disproportionate elevation of crimes on transit interfaces with local media in such a way to unfairly affect and characterize riders of color,..”
> 
> I don’t understand what role the color of ones skin plays in this issue . Can you explain?.
> 
> Debora Allen
> 
> BART Director District 1
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> • • • •
> 
> From: Kerry Hamill
> 
> Sent: Friday, July 7, 2017 4:06:30 PM
> 
> To: Debora Allen
> 
> Subject: RE: Crime data transparency through the CrimeMapping system
> 
> Director Allen. Thank you for the question.
> 
> The social media reaction to the original Coliseum incident in April was startling in the level of racial profiling that it prompted. The General Manager got a call about the incident on her voicemail that used racist and incendiary language that made my mouth drop. Many posts used patently offensive language that often involved racial slurs (no news articles ever referenced the race of the offenders yet some members of the public leapt to their own conclusions). Some telephone calls and posts even involved vague threats. The media has proven its tendency to highlight material in the most inflammatory way possible. As a former journalist, I can cite for you a number of bias studies that have pointed out media bias and the damaging consequences of it.
> 
> The firestorm of criticism in the wake of the Oscar Grant killing centered around a belief that BART police were racially biased. If we were to regularly feed the news media video of crimes on our system that involve minority suspects, particularly when they are minors, we would certainly face questions as to why we were sensationalizing relatively minor crimes and perpetuating false stereotypes in the process.
> 
> I have worked in or with media since the 1980’s. My view is that the media’s real interest in the videos of youth phone snatching incidents isn’t the desire for transparency but rather the pursuit of ratings. They know that video of these events will drive clicks to their websites and viewers to their programs because people are motivated by fear. People can be fully informed about crimes that occur on our system without being shown images that will inflame some members of the public and paint the transit agency in a poor and ultimately misleading light.


Doesn't admitting this is the reason for withholding the tapes have the same effect as releasing them?


----------



## deepelemblues

2 Ton 21 said:


> http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2017/07/09/bart-withholding-surveillance-videos-of-crime-to-avoid-stereotypes/
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't admitting this is the reason for withholding the tapes have the same effect as releasing them?


People who use BART know what's going on anyway. People still talk. Stupid of them to think they can memory hole it even the littlest bit. All this accomplishes is reducing the credibility of the BART administration and the SF city government. 

Eventually there will be another Bernie Goetz somewhere and the tragedy will finally wake at least some of these cities up to their prime duty of maintaining public safety and order.


----------



## virus21

God Marvel sucks.


----------



## Jay Valero

2 Ton 21 said:


> http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2017/07/09/bart-withholding-surveillance-videos-of-crime-to-avoid-stereotypes/
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't admitting this is the reason for withholding the tapes have the same effect as releasing them?


So, if they were white kids they'd release the footage? That's fucking racist as hell, and typical Kalifornia. I hope the good people of San Francisco are able to stay safe.


----------



## Oxidamus

777 said:


> An antiquated expression that's roots have nothing to do with race used in a manner with zero racial connotation, but fuck that, we've got a witch to burn...


There's just some dumb shit people shouldn't say. Sure it's a bad choice of words and likely nothing more - but do the roots have nothing to do with race? From the Wikipedia page you linked:

"_The evidence is slight, but it is presumed that they were derived from actual instances of the concealment of fugitive slaves in their flight north under piles of firewood or within hiding places in stone walls. Another possible origin comes from the practice of transporting pulpwood on special railroad cars. In the era of slavery, the pulpwood cars were built with an outer frame with the wood being stacked inside in moderately neat rows and stacks. However, given the nature of the cars, it was possible to smuggle persons in the pile itself, possibly giving rise to the term._"

I doubt a term that uses that slur, which rose around the mid 1800s, has *no roots* in racism.

Regardless, even if it doesn't, the slur itself clearly does and doesn't need to be uttered. Which obviously you agree with, this is really just a semantics argument isn't it?


----------



## 777

Oxi X.O. said:


> There's just some dumb shit people shouldn't say. Sure it's a bad choice of words and likely nothing more - but do the roots have nothing to do with race? From the Wikipedia page you linked:
> 
> "_The evidence is slight, but it is presumed that they were derived from actual instances of the concealment of fugitive slaves in their flight north under piles of firewood or within hiding places in stone walls. Another possible origin comes from the practice of transporting pulpwood on special railroad cars. In the era of slavery, the pulpwood cars were built with an outer frame with the wood being stacked inside in moderately neat rows and stacks. However, given the nature of the cars, it was possible to smuggle persons in the pile itself, possibly giving rise to the term._"
> 
> I doubt a term that uses that slur, which rose around the mid 1800s, has *no roots* in racism.
> 
> Regardless, even if it doesn't, the slur itself clearly does and doesn't need to be uttered. Which obviously you agree with, this is really just a semantics argument isn't it?


You get my meaning. The expression isn't a slur, rather contains a slur. Yes this is semantic. Are we going to ruin people over semantics?


----------



## Oxidamus

777 said:


> You get my meaning. The expression isn't a slur, rather contains a slur. Yes this is semantic. Are we going to ruin people over semantics?


Casual use of a racist word as a politician even regardless of intent is loathsome, so, maybe.


----------



## 777

Oxi X.O. said:


> Casual use of a racist word as a politician even regardless of intent is loathsome, so, maybe.


My contention with the other poster was over the implied intent and his leap to 'treating blacks as inferior'. The expression and its use say nothing about black people, neither positive nor negative.

A debate over the common sense of said politician might be warranted, but that's not how this was framed.


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884867984757587968






> He will not divide us, but he will make us so depressed that we have to drink ourselves into a stupor and threaten police officers — oh wait. That’s not us. That’s just Shia LaBeouf, the infamous liberal activist and former movie star that gained notoriety for his HWNDU (he will not divide us) project.
> 
> Check out this video of LaBeouf threatening to kill a police officer while he was being hauled off in the paddy wagon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shia told the cop:
> 
> If I had my gun, I would blow your shit up
> 
> LaBeouf is a perfect representation of the cop-hating left. We saw how vehemently anti-LEO liberals were during the BLM fiasco. But now it’s part of the left’s mainstream fabric, with BLM-off-shoot M4BL calling itself an “abolitionist movement”. M4BL was pledged $100 million from mainstream left-wing foundations.
> 
> View image on TwitterView image on TwitterView image on TwitterView image on Twitter
> Follow
> /pol/ News Forever @polNewsForever
> Shia LaBeouf has completely snapped. Someone needs to get this man some serious help for his own good. The man is completely broken now.
> 4:06 PM - 11 Jul 2017
> 374 374 Retweets 893 893 likes
> Twitter Ads info and privacy
> Many on the right are not mocking Shia, but actually feeling bad for him.
> 
> Follow
> James Woods ✔ @RealJamesWoods
> This is a talented young man who clearly needs help. Is there no loved one who can get him help? This is abnormal. http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...s-profanity-filled-arrest-video-revealed.html …
> 3:25 PM - 11 Jul 2017
> Photo published for Shia LaBeouf's profanity-filled arrest video revealed
> Shia LaBeouf's profanity-filled arrest video revealed
> Shia LaBeouf’s arrest video is released and showed the actor cursing at Savannah police and saying he is an American citizen.
> foxnews.com
> 743 743 Retweets 2,330 2,330 likes
> Twitter Ads info and privacy
> Some are saying he lost his mind to a cartoon frog:
> 
> 1h
> Ethan Ralph ✔ @TheRalphRetort
> WATCH: Shia LaBeouf THREATENED TO KILL A COP After Latest Arrest #ShiaLaBeouf http://theralphretort.com/watch-shia-labeouf-threatened-kill-cop-latest-arrest-7011017/ …
> Follow
> Carlos, Castrejo @Castrejo67
> yeah Ethan, Shia lost his mine to a cartoon frog ..
> 4:00 PM - 11 Jul 2017
> Retweets likes
> Twitter Ads info and privacy
> Here’s some video of Shia’s actual arrest:
> 
> 
> Follow
> Based Monitored ?? @BasedMonitored
> Video of Shia LaBeouf's most recent arrest has emerged. He calls the officer a "dumb f*ck". #HWNDU
> 12:00 PM - 11 Jul 2017
> 259 259 Retweets 257 257 likes


http://theralphretort.com/watch-shia-labeouf-threatened-kill-cop-latest-arrest-7011017/


----------



## virus21




----------



## Oxidamus

777 said:


> My contention with the other poster was over the implied intent and his leap to 'treating blacks as inferior'. The expression and its use say nothing about black people, neither positive nor negative.
> 
> A debate over the common sense of said politician might be warranted, but that's not how this was framed.


I know, I don't agree with that but I was challenging your point of it not being a phrase rooted in racism. I'm not someone who believes in the bullshit idea of "subconscious" racism/sexism etc but you really have to wonder not only how stupid, but also the actual thoughts, values and opinions of someone who uses a phrase that says ......s over one and a half centuries since it was probably used last.

I wouldn't go as far as to say that what she said is racist (considering context) or had the intention of being, but someone who'd be so open to using that fucking phrase probably has some underlying issues or opinions that just aren't known to the public.


----------



## CamillePunk

Roaming Millennial explains the internet to CNN-watching normies. :lol


----------



## 777

Oxi X.O. said:


> I know, I don't agree with that but I was challenging your point of it not being a phrase rooted in racism. I'm not someone who believes in the bullshit idea of "subconscious" racism/sexism etc but you really have to wonder not only how stupid, but also the actual thoughts, values and opinions of someone who uses a phrase that says ......s over one and a half centuries since it was probably used last.
> 
> I wouldn't go as far as to say that what she said is racist (considering context) or had the intention of being, but someone who'd be so open to using that fucking phrase probably has some underlying issues or opinions that just aren't known to the public.


Is it necessary for me to rephrase, seeing as we've established what I was going for?

I'm unwilling to assign malice or speculate on someone's views on race without evidence.


----------



## Oxidamus

777 said:


> Is it necessary for me to rephrase, seeing as we've established what I was going for?
> 
> I'm unwilling to assign malice or speculate on someone's views on race without evidence.


Nah I'm positive we understand each other very well. We just disagree on whether she should face some kind of repercussion or not.


----------



## Stinger Fan

:lol This one really hurts my head . I can't help but laugh though at how stupid and ignorant people can be. A blue vest(which was in the original film) is some how meant to be a racist attack against one person that no one gives a damn about? I guess only black people can wear blue vests :lol Tariq Nasheed has been doubling down with absolute gems of comments here. It's quite astounding how people are this ignorant and simply wont own up to being wrong, they'll make illogical leaps to conclusions and insist that something is racist when it isn't. 












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884454930693505025

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884804180120018944
It's fucking baffling to me that people can be this stupid


----------



## deepelemblues

Bad Ape.

Bad!


----------



## Reaper

Yes. This is a good point. Also, "science". "Protect the future by committing suicide!" 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885162753975083008
No diversity or representation when it comes to wanting to kill babies. 

FUCK WHITE HATING WHITES. They're even worse than those non-whites who hate whites.


----------



## whelp

Stinger Fan said:


> :lol This one really hurts my head . I can't help but laugh though at how stupid and ignorant people can be. A blue vest(which was in the original film) is some how meant to be a racist attack against one person that no one gives a damn about? I guess only black people can wear blue vests :lol Tariq Nasheed has been doubling down with absolute gems of comments here. It's quite astounding how people are this ignorant and simply wont own up to being wrong, they'll make illogical leaps to conclusions and insist that something is racist when it isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884454930693505025
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884804180120018944
> It's fucking baffling to me that people can be this stupid


that is really reaching. The problem is that if you look for Racism, Sexism, whatever ism you want for long enough you will 'find' it everywhere.

doesn't mean that was the intent but there you are.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Iconoclast said:


> Yes. This is a good point. Also, "science". "Protect the future by committing suicide!"
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885162753975083008
> No diversity or representation when it comes to wanting to kill babies.
> 
> FUCK WHITE HATING WHITES. They're even worse than those non-whites who hate whites.


Ridiculous that they're acting like western countries are the cause of population explosions.


----------



## Reaper

2 Ton 21 said:


> Ridiculous that they're acting like western countries are the cause of population explosions.


And on top of that they're waging a war against GMO's so that people keep dying of starvation when in fact we have enough land and resources to feed everyone in the world :CENA


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Iconoclast said:


> And on top of that they're waging a war against GMO's so that people keep dying of starvation when in fact we have enough land and resources to feed everyone in the world :CENA


The GMO thing drives me crazy. You have these same people spouting how we should listen to scientists, but then when scientists repeatedly say that GMOs are perfectly safe and beneficial to mankind they do this,


----------



## Jay Valero

Green olives come in jar. They can see out. But black olives are put in a tin can. Coincidence or racism?


----------



## Reaper

2 Ton 21 said:


> The GMO thing drives me crazy. You have these same people spouting how we should listen to scientists, but then when scientists repeatedly say that GMOs are perfectly safe and beneficial to mankind


The left is actually consistent in this because they're abandoning science and progress overall. Even in their climate change alarmism, if you notice the real monster is human technology.

Progressive Left is an oxymoron.


----------



## virus21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884960039068237824


----------



## CamillePunk

Dude sees white supremacists everywhere but didn't see the swastika in that logo. :lol


----------



## Stinger Fan

CamillePunk said:


> Dude sees white supremacists everywhere but didn't see the swastika in that logo. :lol


He would have seen it if it was a white person who created the logo though. I also hate how he doesn't commit to calling someone a white supremacist to avoid legal issues, always calling people "suspected white supremacists"...fuck him


----------



## MrMister

Are we 100% sure he's not trolling?


----------



## virus21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885126489062211584


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

virus21 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885126489062211584


Their true motive is revealed. It's going to take a massive amount of cognitive dissonance to not see the trouble with that video. There's so many things wrong with it that there's too many to list. Way too many.

Any feminists out there that would like to discuss it?


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

New wave feminism


----------



## virus21




----------



## deepelemblues

virus21 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885126489062211584


now that is some high quality left wing shitposting right there

oh wait it's being serious


----------



## Oxidamus

virus21 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884960039068237824


:lmao

*It's literally NOT*


----------



## deepelemblues

Oxi X.O. said:


> :lmao
> 
> *It's literally NOT*


yeah but once you see it it's kind of hard to look at that and not see it


----------



## Oxidamus

deepelemblues said:


> yeah but once you see it it's kind of hard to look at that and not see it


I'm quoting Tariq.


----------



## deepelemblues

the only twitter i twitter is :trump's


----------



## Stinger Fan

> *Canadian Regulatory Agency Tells Alcohol Retailers, Distributors To Stop Selling Some Israeli Wines*
> 
> The LCBO, Ontario’s quasi-monopoly retailer and distributor of alcohol (with a few exceptions for wine and beer), announced that the Canadian Food Inspection Agency (CFIA) is forcing LCBO and all other wine vendors to cease the sale and importation of wine from two Israeli wines, Psagot Winery and Shiloh Winery.
> 
> The Canadian Food Inspection Agency is a regulatory agency that was formed in 1997 for the purpose of insuring the well-being of Canadians by regulating their food, plants and animals.
> 
> The regulatory agency is banning Israeli wines in Canada because the “Government of Canada does not recognize Israel’s sovereignty over the territories occupied in 1967 (Golan Heights, West Bank, East Jerusalem, Gaza Strip).”
> 
> A letter from the LCBO sent to wine vendors on July 11 (full letter below) explained the CFIA's rationale for banning some Israeli brands (emphasis added):
> 
> *The CFIA clarified that “Product of Israel” would not be an acceptable country of origin declaration for wine products that have been made from grapes that are grown, fermented, processed, blended and finished in the West Bank.
> 
> CFIA further advised that the government of Canada does not recognize Israel’s sovereignty over the territories occupied in 1967 (The Golan Heights, The West Bank, East Jerusalem and The Gaza Strip). As such, wine products from these regions that are labeled as “Products of Israel” would not be acceptable and would be misleading as per subsection 5(1) of the Food and Drugs Act.*
> 
> The letter cites subsection 5(1) of the Food and Drugs Act, which reads:
> 
> No person shall label, package, treat, process, sell or advertise any food in a manner that is false, misleading or deceptive or is likely to create an erroneous impression regarding its character, value, quantity, composition, merit or safety.
> 
> I never thought that we would reach the point where a food, plant and animal regulation agency in Canada would take a political stance on the Arab-Israeli conflict while superfluously using whatever power they have to advance their anti-Zionist agenda.
> 
> What exactly this ban has to do with maintaining the health and well-being of Canadians (the supposed dedication of the CFIA), I do not know. Unfortunately, I don’t think that the CFIA knows either. The Daily Wire reached out to CFIA’s Media Relations department, but they refused to comment.


http://www.dailywire.com/news/18540...m_content=062316-news&utm_campaign=benshapiro

Canada , making Antisemitism "great" again


----------



## virus21




----------



## TripleG

The obsession with forced diversity is just weird to me. 

I'd rather judge people based on the content of their character, and if I was hiring someone, I'd like for my decision to be made based on skill set, experience, and how that person would fit in the environment.


----------



## Miss Sally

Iconoclast said:


> Yes. This is a good point. Also, "science". "Protect the future by committing suicide!"
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885162753975083008
> No diversity or representation when it comes to wanting to kill babies.
> 
> FUCK WHITE HATING WHITES. They're even worse than those non-whites who hate whites.


Jesus Christ, these assholes now say all this after I got into a rumble with "Go Green" goobers who think that overpopulation won't effect the environment nor the need for power or increased pollution. 

Now it's have less babies while importing people who have tons. Stop enabling poor countries into having so many fucking kids. The world doesn't need anymore kids, no matter what fucking color.


----------



## DOPA

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-40591750



> The "ladies and gentlemen" greeting on Tube announcements is to be scrapped, Transport for London (TfL) has announced.
> London Underground staff have been told to say "hello everyone" in an effort to become more gender-neutral.
> TfL said the move was to ensure all passengers felt "welcome".
> 
> LGBT campaign group Stonewall welcomed the decision, which was supported by London mayor Sadiq Khan at a session of Mayor's Question Time last month.
> The revised phrasing will be applied to all new pre-recorded announcements made across the capital's transport network.
> Mark Evers, director of customer strategy at TfL, said: "We want everyone to feel welcome on our transport network.
> "We have reviewed the language that we use in announcements and elsewhere and will make sure that it is fully inclusive, reflecting the great diversity of London."
> 
> Mr Khan said he was "keen" TfL speak in a "more neutral way".
> He said: "TfL serves a vibrant, diverse and multicultural city, and provision of an inclusive transport service is at the heart of TfL's purpose.
> 
> "I am aware however, that some customers may not relate to or feel comfortable with the way that certain station announcements are made."
> TfL said it had briefed staff on use of the new language "though from time-to-time, well-meaning staff may still use the term 'ladies and gentlemen"."
> "If this happens frequently, we will issue reminders to staff," it added.
> 
> Stonewall said: "Language is extremely important to the lesbian, gay, bi and trans community, and the way we use it can help ensure all people feel included.
> "We welcome gender neutral announcements to be rolled out across TfL as it will ensure that everyone - no matter who they identify as - feels accounted for."


Sadiq Khan: Has time to work with an LGBT activists to change the announcements on tube stations. Doesn't have to time to invest resources into counter terrorism including monitoring known Jiihadists.

Seriously, what the fuck are these priorities. And we're changing the way we do announcements on tube lines of all things to placate less than 1% of the population, who mostly don't care and want to be left alone :sodone.

This fucking city...


----------



## Jay Valero

Can't embed twitter because fuck technology, but James Woods absolutely crushed Neil Patrick Harris. It was glorious.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Kink_Brawn

I always find the over population debate humorous.

It was always a pressing matter until they they clarified that only really brown people in third world countries and China are reproducing at rates that our planet cannot sustain.

And then...because we apparently live in a liberal police state, we have to codify the language into things like "climate change" and avoid discussing racial demographics.

I mean, what we consider "white" Europeans, Americans, Canadians, and Australians have birthrates below replacement level and some of them will see their ancestral homes become Islamicized within their lifetimes due to being out bred....The Japanese and other more first world parts of Asia have low birthrates as well.

...but yes, the real concern is Mary and Joseph Smith from Glasgow Scotland who always attend church on Sundays having more two children having an effect on our environment....or Inijou and Miski Tetsumura buying another car for their growing family....

THAT"S THE REEEEEEEELL PROBLEM!!


----------



## MrMister

Is the equal pay is not enough a shoe commercial? It looks like a show commercial.


lmfao it's a shoe commercial confirmed.


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21




----------



## Rick Sanchez

I was watching a documentary last week about the Roosevelts and a man wrote a letter to FDR about helping them out. They were dirt poor and he had like six children, even though he claimed they didn't have the money to feed his family.

So naturally my thought is that they should STOP HAVING CHILDREN.


----------



## deepelemblues

Speaking of FDR, did you know that he spoke frequently of defending "Western civilization" and "Christian civilization"?

Considering all the shit :trump got from the commentariat for his Warsaw speech, I'm sure plenty of its stodgy old members like Peter Beinart and James Fallows don't know that because they revere FDR and couldn't wrap their heads around him saying such things. 

Older, 'respectable' folks brought up in the PC tradition are succumbing to the imperative to become more SJW-ish.


----------



## Miss Sally

MrMister said:


> Is the equal pay is not enough a shoe commercial? It looks like a show commercial.
> 
> 
> lmfao it's a shoe commercial confirmed.


It's been out since last year, I figured everyone had seen it. It's completely laughable and stupid.

Now equal isn't enough. 

It's just so over the top stupid.


----------



## CamillePunk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885671929658605572
Respect. bama


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21

> It’s been nearly two years since the University of Missouri was taken over by radical race agitators, but it’s still suffering the consequences of the turmoil.
> 
> Just this week, it was reported that Mizzou was “temporarily” shuttering seven dormitories due to plummeting student attendance. It was also cutting 400 jobs — including a few non-tenured faculty — in order to cope with the 35 percent decline in student enrollment. That was an even bigger fall from the 2016 school year’s staggering 25 percent decrease in enrollment. (RELATED: Mizzou’s Enrollment Keeps Plummeting After 2015 Protests)
> 
> It appears that fewer kids want to go to a campus that is notorious for caving into leftist protesters and letting them set the university’s agenda. But this alienation from previously admired universities isn’t just an issue for Mizzou — it’s an issue plaguing all of higher education.
> 
> As revealed in another bit of news this week, average Republicans are starting to look with disdain upon higher education, according to the latest Pew Research study.
> 
> By a strong majority — 58 percent — Republicans think American colleges are not a good influence on America. This contrasts with the large number of Democrats — 72 percent — who still see higher education as a noble institution. (RELATED: Majority Of Republicans Think Higher Education Is Bad For America)
> 
> Should Universities Dial Back Their Leftist Agenda?
> Yes No
> Login with your social identity to vote
> 
> 
> Sign in
> inSign in with LinkedIn
> Completing this poll entitles you to Daily Caller news updates free of charge. You may opt out at anytime. You also agree to our Privacy Policy and Terms of Use.
> Pew found that the number of Republicans who had favorably viewed American colleges had dramatically dropped — in just two years. In 2015, a majority of GOP voters — 54 percent — still saw higher education as a good thing. Now, more Republicans think it is a bad thing than a good thing.
> 
> To those who think that this stat confirms Republican voters are backward troglodytes, the GOP-leaning folks who had actually attended college were more likely to think these institutions are bad for America. First-hand experience seems to have brought on this negative conclusion rather than sheer ignorance.
> 
> The study is a stark reminder of how much things have changed in our society. For one, the idea of a President Donald Trump was still thought impossible and colleges had not yet fallen victim to riots and hostile takeovers.
> 
> We’re a different country now than we were before Trump came down the escalator to announce his presidential run. A heightened awareness of campus issues is one of the major trends in society that has likely contributed to more Republicans disapproving of universities.
> 
> Mizzou’s unrest in the Fall of 2015 was one of the chief catalysts for this rising concern with higher education. Left-wing students — along with the help of over 30 striking football players — forced out the university’s president over wildly exaggerated claims of “systemic racism” occurring at the school. These horrifying incidents included a crude swastika made out of poop being discovered in a dorm bathroom and a protest leader nudging the president’s vehicle during a parade.
> 
> That was enough to kick out Mizzou’s top official, however, and students promptly celebrated their triumph by having a massive safe space in the middle of campus. Infamously, a professor threatened a journalist with violence for entering that safe space.
> 
> Things at colleges have only gotten worse since then. Trump’s election convinced several universities that they need to turn into “sanctuary campuses” that disobey federal immigration law in order to appease their distraught students. Multiple right-leaning speakers — such as internet provocateur Milo Yiannopoulos and scholar Charles Murray — have been met with violence when they’ve appeared on campus. Threats of violence have forced the cancellation of other speakers.
> 
> And in the most extreme example of campus insanity, racial agitators at Evergreen State University decided to take the title of my book, “No Campus for White Men,” literally and kick out all Caucasian students and faculty for a day. When one professor protested that insane idea, leftist students staged a hostile takeover of the university and essentially held several faculty members hostage in order to earn acceptance of their racist demands. (RELATED: No Campus For Professors Opposed To Anti-White Racism)
> 
> To the average person with a teenage son or daughter, seeing these events would make you second-guess taking out another mortgage to pay for your child to attend college. What are these kids learning that makes them see racism everywhere and feel the need to push such radical agendas? Is it worth the 50k in student loan debt just for your child to learn about how America is an evil, white supremacist society?
> 
> That’s why it shouldn’t come as a shock so many Republicans are suspicious of higher education. The ones with college degrees who have a greater distrust of these institutions know first hand that they are no longer the vaunted gateways to the middle class. Often, they are simply indoctrination centers that leave you heavily in debt and feeling unwelcome for your right-wing beliefs.
> 
> No one wants to fork over the skyrocketing cost of tuition if all they learn is that there are 37 genders and the need to check their white privilege.
> 
> That encapsulates the raw deal a college education is increasingly becoming. The average starting salary for recent college grads ($36,000) roughly equals the average amount of student loan debt that alum is burdened with ($35,000).
> 
> It’s hard to enjoy the life of the middle class when you’re enslaved to student loan debt all your life — all for an education you found to be mostly worthless.
> 
> Pundits and commentators bemoan how President Trump is undermining America’s institutions, yet they often overlook how rotten many of these institutions are. Why are citizens beholden to value institutions they view as hostile towards red America and offering little in value?
> 
> The idea that everyone should go to college is a recent invention. It could be a short-lasting one, too, if campus insanity and exorbitant tuition become the defining features of higher education.


http://dailycaller.com/2017/07/14/no-campus-for-republicans/



> Top public universities pay administrators with jobs related to diversity initiatives an average of $175,088 per year, substantially more than other professors and faculty members, according to a Campus Reform investigation Wednesday.
> 
> A sheet compiling the salaries of the top diversity administrators at 43 of America’s top public universities finds that virtually all are paid at least $100,000, with some going well beyond $300,000.
> 
> The average of $175,088 per year is more than three times the average American’s salary of $44,980. The lowest salary identified by Campus Reform is $83,237, still almost twice as much as the average American salary.
> 
> A 2016 report by American Association of University Professors found that the average professor salary across ranks was $79,424.
> 
> In one example, an administrator at Rutgers University named Jorge Schement, vice chancellor of the office of diversity and inclusion, made $253,262 in 2016, while most faculty at Rutgers in 2015 made less than $50,000 a year.
> 
> The same 2015 review found that the median salary of tenured professors at Rutgers was $121,467, which makes for more than a $100,000 difference between the average Rutgers professor and the vice chancellor of the office of diversity and inclusion.
> 
> Some have suggested that giving diversity initiative administrators high salaries is ineffective. “It is crucial for boards and leaders to ask whether spending on new administrative salaries will serve the genuine needs of students or just fulfill the wishes of certain administrators,” Michael Poliakoff, president of the American Council of Trustees and Alumni (ACTA), told Campus Reform.


http://dailycaller.com/2017/07/13/colleges-pay-diversity-officers-more-than-professors-staff/?utm_campaign=atdailycaller&utm_source=Twitter&utm_medium=Social


----------



## FITZ

I think we're going to get to the point where schools become more partisan. Conservative parents aren't going to send their kids to some of these places so it's only natural for competing schools that promote a different message to start showing up more.


----------



## Miss Sally

FITZ said:


> I think we're going to get to the point where schools become more partisan. Conservative parents aren't going to send their kids to some of these places so it's only natural for competing schools that promote a different message to start showing up more.


Schools should be like this anyways, Education especially higher Education should be about facts and aligning your career path. Hardcore Leftist shit like Communism and Marxism have no place being taught as something viable.

While we're at it, cut some of the useless fucking General courses, school is expensive because of the needless spending and pointless classes to milk students for money.


----------



## Jay Valero

When "social justice" has actually become a major you know something is terribly terribly wrong.


----------



## virus21

Jay Valero said:


> When "social justice" has actually become a major you know something is terribly terribly wrong.


----------



## 2 Ton 21




----------



## Kink_Brawn

I don't know, any guy who runs around dressed in flag pajamas probably has some sort of deep rooted issues. 



virus21 said:


> [/YOUTUBE]


This can't be real.


----------



## virus21

Kink_Brawn said:


> I don't know, any guy who runs around dressed in flag pajamas probably has some sort of deep rooted issues.
> 
> 
> 
> This can't be real.


Oh its real. Think about who makes up ANTIFA membership and it makes all the more sense 



> King's College London will replace busts and portraits of its founding fathers with ethnic minorities amid pressure from students, according to a dean.
> The world famous institute of Psychiatry, Psychology and Neuroscience plans to move portraits of former faculty staff from the main entrance wall.
> They will be replaced with likenesses of more black and minority ethnic scholars, it has been reported.
> The decision follows concern among academics that the current teaching is too ‘intimidating’ for ethnic minorities.
> Dr Henry Maudsley	+3
> Sir Frederick Mott	+3
> King's College London is believed to be planning to replace busts and portraits of founding fathers Dr Henry Maudsley, left, and Sir Frederick Mott, right
> The proposals were revealed by Professor Patrick Leman, the institute’s dean of education, who said that the faculty should not just be filled with ‘busts of 1920s bearded men’.
> He insists they are ‘not throwing anything into the bin’ – but trying to make the institute feel less ‘alienating’.
> The institute, founded in 1924 as a hospital medical school, only exists because of a donation from Dr Henry Maudsley, a pioneering British psychiatrist.
> RELATED ARTICLES
> Previous
> 1
> Next
> 
> How 22 universities employ more than 100 staff earning...
> 
> Student paralysed from the neck down in horror car crash TWO...
> SHARE THIS ARTICLE
> Share
> His bust, along with that of Sir Frederick Mott, who drew up plans for university courses for training in the field of psychiatry in 1896, are believed to be the subject of Professor Leman’s remarks.
> He said that the portraits lining the main entrance are ‘almost entirely white middle-aged men’ and will be replaced with a ‘wall of diversity’.
> He added that all current portraits of former deans would be ‘taken down’ and rehung, and that teaching materials, such as diagrams of the human anatomy, will be changed to feature a ‘range of ethnic groups’.
> ‘We’re trying to reflect the diversity in terms of students we have, but also trying to be more inter-cultural, more international in terms of how we develop the science,’ he told The Telegraph.
> King's College London is making the changes due to pressure from students to honour more scholars from ethnic minorities	+3
> King's College London is making the changes due to pressure from students to honour more scholars from ethnic minorities
> ‘We are making sure that the space in which students learn... doesn’t just have the busts of the bearded 1920s men, but also has pictures of people from different ethnic groups, different cultures. It’s not that we’re throwing anything into the bin.’
> Keith Mott, a systems engineer and direct descendant of Sir Frederick Mott, said that whilst he was not ‘offended’ by the plans, he would caution against universities seeking to erase controversial parts of their history.
> Meanwhile, Sam Barrett, President of the King’s Conservative Association said it was ‘political correctness gone mad’ as he accused the university of caving to students’ demands.
> The decision comes two years after King’s sparked controversy for removing a photograph of Lord Carey, the former Archbishop of Canterbury, in response to his opposition to gay marriage.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ace-busts-founding-fathers.html#ixzz4mvkyY8I2
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4698422/King-s-College-replace-busts-founding-fathers.html#comments


----------



## Kink_Brawn

virus21 said:


> Oh its real. Think about who makes up ANTIFA membership and it makes all the more sense


Just because you are in opposition to the Altright doesn't necessarily mean you are automatically an ANTIFA member, but yeah, the song and video are probably targeted at ANTIFA types.


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21

> New York University librarian recently bemoaned the “racial fatigue” she experiences “in the presence of white people” following an academic conference.
> 
> April Hathcock, a Scholarly Communications Librarian at NYU, recently attended the annual American Library Association [ALA] conference in Chicago, a trade conference for people in the library profession.
> 
> "It[']s been 5 straight days of being tone-policed and condescended to and ‘splained to." Tweet This
> 
> Right after the conference, Hathcock took to her personal blog to describe her “Post-ALA Race Fatigue,” lamenting that she was suffering from “serious race fatigue” after spending five days amongst her colleagues [emphasis in original].
> 
> [RELATED: Prof: Microaggressions lead to ‘racial battle fatigue’]
> 
> “Race fatigue is a real physical, mental, and emotional condition that people of color experience after spending a considerable amount of time dealing with the micro- and macro-aggressions that inevitably occur when in the presence of white people,” Hathcock wrote. “The more white people, the longer the time period, the more intense the race fatigue.”
> 
> While Hathcock noted that she is normally exhausted after such conferences for reasons unrelated to racial issues, she said that this time she “hit her limit” after spending five days “being tone-policed and condescended to and ‘splained to.”
> 
> [RELATED: Female student demands men ‘step back’ in classroom discussions]
> 
> Hathcock offered a litany of complaints about her fellow conference attendees, including the “white men librarians” who “complain about being a ‘minority’ in this 88% white profession.”
> 
> She also slammed the “nice white ladies” who told her to be “civil” and “professional” when she tried to “talk about the importance of acknowledging oppression and our profession’s role in it.”
> 
> Hathcock concluded by acknowledging that even though there were positive aspects of the conference, such as meeting new friends of color, she was nonetheless exhausted by the entire ordeal.
> 
> [RELATED: Librarians learn to create ‘safe spaces,’ fight ‘privilege’]
> 
> “Luckily, the rest of my summer will be spent going on vacation with family,” she concluded. “And when I get back to it all, I’ll keep on fighting, bearing in mind the inspiring words Dr. Hayden imparted to us at the Spectrum celebration: ‘You gotta be in the room. You gotta be at the table. You gotta fight.’”
> 
> Hathcock did not respond to multiple requests for comment from Campus Reform.


https://www.campusreform.org/?ID=9439


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

virus21 said:


> https://www.campusreform.org/?ID=9439


Race fatigue? Fucking victim mentalities!


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21




----------



## Reaper

Probably some of the most disgusting bullshit I ever read. 

It seems like Brad Pitt dodged a bullet but his children are in danger. 

This woman is retarded and just cancerous. I hope he pushes for custody and wins it.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Angry Shapiro, is best Shapiro


----------



## virus21




----------



## yeahbaby!

virus21 said:


>


Wait. Who says milk is racist?


----------



## virus21

yeahbaby! said:


> Wait. Who says milk is racist?


http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2017/mar/17/milk-new-symbol-racism-donald-trumps-america/


----------



## Jay Valero

yeahbaby! said:


> Wait. Who says milk is racist?


People by more regular milk than chocolate milk. Clearly racist.


----------



## Jedah

Add another company to the list of businesses that would rather virtue signal than make money.


----------



## Oxidamus

I wonder if you guys outside of Australia know anything about Yassmin Abdel-Magied :hmm:
@yeahbaby! @Alkomesh2 do you have opinions? :hmm:


----------



## Miss Sally

Iconoclast said:


> Probably some of the most disgusting bullshit I ever read.
> 
> It seems like Brad Pitt dodged a bullet but his children are in danger.
> 
> This woman is retarded and just cancerous. I hope he pushes for custody and wins it.


She sounds like a lunatic, seriously? It doesn't surprise me really and surprised more aren't saying stuff like this. Their entire fringe is nuts.


----------



## Simply Flawless

virus21 said:


> https://www.campusreform.org/?ID=9439


Is this actually a legit thing? "Race fatigue"? What the fuck is wrong with people


----------



## Reaper

Miss Sally said:


> She sounds like a lunatic, seriously? It doesn't surprise me really and surprised more aren't saying stuff like this. Their entire fringe is nuts.


On top of this ideological retardation, she's also bipolar. 

Not the "oh I have mood swings" kind of bipolar, but actual bipolar disorder. 

It's sad how money literally buys you babies as well as the freedom to mistreat them however you want irregardless of your personal shit.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

Miss Sally said:


> She sounds like a lunatic, seriously? It doesn't surprise me really and surprised more aren't saying stuff like this. Their entire fringe is nuts.


She's the same person that made out with her brother, collected knives, and wore a locket of Billy Bob Thorton's blood around her neck. She's always been a lunatic.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Oxi X.O. said:


> I wonder if you guys outside of Australia know anything about Yassmin Abdel-Magied :hmm:
> @yeahbaby! @Alkomesh2 do you have opinions? :hmm:


About what specifically? 

The Anzac Day comment and OTT backlash or the 'I'm off to London because Aussies are fucked' thing?`


----------



## Jay Valero

Simply Flawless said:


> Is this actually a legit thing? "Race fatigue"? What the fuck is wrong with people


Many, many things.


----------



## Jay Valero

virus21 said:


>


That was a good goddamn movie, much of which is still relevant today.


----------



## Art Vandaley

Oxi X.O. said:


> I wonder if you guys outside of Australia know anything about Yassmin Abdel-Magied :hmm:
> @yeahbaby! @Alkomesh2 do you have opinions? :hmm:





yeahbaby! said:


> About what specifically?
> 
> The Anzac Day comment and OTT backlash or the 'I'm off to London because Aussies are fucked' thing?`


I'm assuming the Anzac Day thing, which was vaguely distasteful but otherwise unremarkable but got a response which was wild and way out of proportion.


----------



## Oxidamus

yeahbaby! said:


> About what specifically?
> 
> The Anzac Day comment and OTT backlash or the 'I'm off to London because Aussies are fucked' thing?`





Alkomesh2 said:


> I'm assuming the Anzac Day thing, which was vaguely distasteful but otherwise unremarkable but got a response which was wild and way out of proportion.


Just her in general. The Anzac Day thing was stupid but I agree with her overall sentiment. She's a total "professional victim", only cares about identity, and has been given an exorbitant political life and celebrity on a silver platter but still pretends to be oppressed. Basically exactly what the right thinks of virtually every lefty.


----------



## virus21

Miss Sally said:


> She sounds like a lunatic, seriously? It doesn't surprise me really and surprised more aren't saying stuff like this. Their entire fringe is nuts.


Just to remind you...


----------



## Simply Flawless

Even adverts are now called sexist....sorry but if a woman wants to be the cleaner of her family thats up to her. I love cleaning :draper2


----------



## TripleG

What's wrong with cleaning? 

Isn't that something everyone has to do?


----------



## virus21




----------



## Miss Sally

Simply Flawless said:


> Even adverts are now called sexist....sorry but if a woman wants to be the cleaner of her family thats up to her. I love cleaning :draper2


I kind of get the feeling that being a Mother and having babies will be called sexiest soon.


----------



## deepelemblues

Alkomesh2 said:


> I'm assuming the Anzac Day thing, which was vaguely distasteful but otherwise unremarkable but got a response which was wild and way out of proportion.


Denying that a people should feel good about their country and their ancestors any time is a bit more than "vaguely distasteful."

Which is the opinion these moonbats express when they take the opportunity to trash a country on one of its national holidays because reasons. A moonbat like Mageid certainly isn't expressing the opinion that the people of said country should feel good about their country or their ancestors any of the other 364 days of the year either. Nope, the Australian people and culture are shameful and awful and wrong 24/7 to her and they should feel bad 24/7 about it. Now if any of them dared try to shame, say, the Syrian nation or Islamic culture, any day of the year, well that would just be another example of intolerable white Australian bigotry, but she can shame the Australian nation and culture without criticism in response _because._

There was nothing wild or disproportionate about the response to her nonsense.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Miss Sally said:


> I kind of get the feeling that being a Mother and having babies will be called sexiest soon.


It basically already is. Modern feminists will claim women who are housewives and stay at home mothers suffer from "internalized misogyny" and some how its sexist


----------



## MrMister

The Bill Nye thing getting a best writing nom is ALMOST as egregious as Carrie **** not being nominated for The Leftovers.

That shit was almost as bad as Carrie was great. We're talking all time badness and greatness here.

Par for this course though isn't it.


----------



## virus21

> Studies showing men prefer slim women are "triggering," "dangerous," "pointless," "irresponsible" and don't "need to exist," according to Allure magazine.
> 
> Writer Rosemary Donahue writes in Allure, "This Study About Which Types of Women’s Bodies Men Prefer Is Pointless and Irresponsible":
> A study that didn't need to exist in the first place had results that will surprise no one, because that's the way things work these days. The study, published in PeerJ and titled "The relationship of female physical attractiveness to body fatness," aimed to examine exactly what the title suggests -- how physically attractive women are to men (because heteronormativity) based on their "body fatness." The abstract to the study itself holds some real gems about the relationship between health and aesthetic, like this funny little quote, "Aspects of the female body may be attractive because they signal evolutionary fitness. Greater body fatness might reflect greater potential to survive famines, but individuals carrying larger fat stores may have poor health and lower fertility in non-famine conditions." That sounds less like something out of a scientific paper than something someone's insensitive grandmother would tell them, if she were strangely into Darwinism.
> The study was done in 2015 and around half of the scientists who worked on it were women.
> 
> 
> 
> We can be sure their intentions were not to help women find mates and get in shape, instead they were clearly motivated by a desire to hurt obese women's feelings.
> Red Online wrote about the study, and the article headline was provocative if not triggering. It reads, "'Men Still Prefer Women To Be Young And Skinny', Says New Study" noting that this preference has existed for a while and the study wasn't of urgent need -- but since it's been done, let's dissect the study and the article.
> Even though obesity is on the rise, there's no urgent "need" for such a study because it could cause hurt feelings.
> 
> 
> 
> Donahue went on to say the study itself was "demeaning" because participants rated women's attractiveness.
> Researchers conducting the study used a sample size of 1,327 men from only 10 countries. While that sample size is fairly decent, surveying men from only 10 countries can hardly be seen as a comprehensive guide to what men of today really think about women. The participants were all shown 21 sample images of women with varying BMIs and asked to rate the attractiveness of their bodies. This is a bad and demeaning practice. BMI has been debunked as an indicator for health [Note: that's a total lie], and the procedure they chose to use reinforces a toxic paradigm we see so often today -- rating women based on their attractiveness and nothing else, in a system where aesthetic is the only measure of worth. Though this is arguably the point of the study, normalization of things like this is also the reason we're in this mess.
> The study was part of a conspiracy to hurt women's feelings by deceiving them into believing men prefer women who are in shape.
> Red Online writes of the study, "The most popular card depicted a female body with a BMI of 19, which is borderline underweight and associated with youth." Okay, so not only do men apparently prefer women thinner and younger, they also prefer women who are borderline underweight (according to the standard of BMI used in this study)? This is another toxic idea to perpetuate...
> 
> Writing about these findings as though they're the true window into what men really want is dangerous, especially given that these specific findings literally tell us we'll be more desirable if we're underweight or close to it (and if we somehow get younger).
> It said borderline underweight.
> ...While it's possible that men form their preferences based on societal cues and they're just pawns in the same game that hurts us, as well, it doesn't mean we need to hear any more about it. In fact, we should keep pushing for more diversity and representation -- perhaps, as a byproduct, preferences will change. In the meantime, forget the studies. The body you have is great, just the way it is.
> Your body is great if your BMI is 19, as the study shows.
> 
> Incidentally, at the bottom of their article they autoplay a video showing what they consider to be the ideal body type:


http://www.informationliberation.com/?id=57049


----------



## TripleG

OK here's another reason for me to hate the overly PC weirdo crowd. 

They seem obsessed with controlling who and what I'm sexually attracted to. 

I'm a bad person if I don't like thick girls (OK, I actually do BTW, but that's a different story) 
I'm a bad person if I don't like men who became women 
I'm a bad person if I don't date women of a certain race

Uh, listen fuckheads. You can't force me to be sexually attracted to something. No amount of shaming and guilt trips are going to make me any more attracted to the people that you want me to be attracted to. 

Also, I've been rejected by plenty of women. Like ALOT of women. I've been rejected so many times I should get paid for it! And its been for a variety of reasons ranging from I'm too nice to I'm a 5/10 to I don't watch Dr. Who. 

OK fair, that's part of the game. But you can't force me to be sexually attracted to things any more than I can force those other women to not reject me. That's not how it works. That's not how any of this works! 

I'll ask out whoever the hell I want goddamn it!


----------



## deepelemblues

TripleG said:


> What's wrong with cleaning?
> 
> Isn't that something everyone has to do?


judging from the homes of some people... no. they do not.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

virus21 said:


> http://www.informationliberation.com/?id=57049


No matter how much she, and women who believe like her, virtue signal they are never going to get the predominant majority of men to think the way they want them to think, and she knows that. It's all just an excuse for her to play the victim and hate.


----------



## virus21




----------



## CamillePunk




----------



## deepelemblues

La Raza has changed its name to UnidosUS.

With the Obama Administration no longer in power funneling large amounts of government largesse to them, La Raza has apparently realized that it needs to be more inclusive to stay relevant. As the amount of mixed-race families grows, those with one white and one white Hispanic parent largely identify with the majority (white, regressives would say) culture rather than as members of a minority (Hispanic) culture. The practical effect of this is that the time when America will be majority 'non-white' culturally is being pushed back and may never come at all if the trend continues, regardless of what stereotypical suggestions future official census statistics may offer.

The melting pot is working yet again. "Majority" culture will add more Hispanic cultural elements but they will not become culturally dominant, as the demography is destiny folks like to fantasize about. And very few people will feel culturally disenfranchised or otherwise put out by this. MURICA why you so damn good at merging all these cultures together into something that works.


----------



## virus21




----------



## 2 Ton 21




----------



## virus21




----------



## deepelemblues

the alt-right can't be stopped, they've even converted jake tapper for gaia's sake

ggnore nubs


----------



## Sensei Utero

When Green Day make American Idiot Pt. II :banderas

*EDIT:* Shit, this was meant to go into one of the music threads but I had multiple tabs opened...but strangely, it fits being in here :lol


----------



## Kink_Brawn

I don't really care for Phil DeFranco either.

A lot of the anti-SJW youtubers and commentators seem to just criticize far left liberalism because it's quite an easy thing to do....but at the end of the day, these people don't really have any beliefs or standards of their own. They criticize both far right and far left while pretending to be morally upright and "rational". They sit on the fence, because it's safe.

I also find it weird that after like two years people still don't really don't understand what the Alt-Right is. It's a white nationalist group. Freaking "AltRight.com", the movement's very own website, is blatantly a pro white website concerned about Europe and the people of European descent in its satellite nations....just sayin' if I have to hear about one more normie getting called alt-right because all he does is support Trump I am going to.....well, nothing, probably complain on the internet.


----------



## Oxidamus

Kink_Brawn said:


> I don't really care for Phil DeFranco either.
> 
> A lot of the anti-SJW youtubers and commentators seem to just criticize far left liberalism because it's quite an easy thing to do....but at the end of the day, these people don't really have any beliefs or standards of their own. They criticize both far right and far left while pretending to be morally upright and "rational". They sit on the fence, because it's safe.
> 
> I also find it weird that after like two years people still don't really don't understand what the Alt-Right is. It's a white nationalist group. Freaking "AltRight.com", the movement's very own website, is blatantly a pro white website concerned about Europe and the people of European descent in its satellite nations....just sayin' if I have to hear about one more normie getting called alt-right because all he does is support Trump I am going to.....well, nothing, probably complain on the internet.


Philly D takes it a step further by actually wanting to create a centred media platform. A lot of the people you're probably talking about do have standards and they subscribe probably mostly to classical liberalism.


----------



## CamillePunk

Kink_Brawn said:


> I don't really care for Phil DeFranco either.
> 
> A lot of the anti-SJW youtubers and commentators seem to just criticize far left liberalism because it's quite an easy thing to do....but at the end of the day, these people don't really have any beliefs or standards of their own. They criticize both far right and far left while pretending to be morally upright and "rational". They sit on the fence, because it's safe.


You're hallucinating that you know the inner thoughts and beliefs of these people. It's not rational. Just pointing this out for your benefit. 



> I also find it weird that after like two years people still don't really don't understand what the Alt-Right is. It's a white nationalist group. Freaking "AltRight.com", the movement's very own website, is blatantly a pro white website concerned about Europe and the people of European descent in its satellite nations....just sayin' if I have to hear about one more normie getting called alt-right because all he does is support Trump I am going to.....well, nothing, probably complain on the internet.


So there is the "official" Alt Right, Richard Spencer's white identitarian movement which is actually pretty leftist as he advocates for things like state-run universal healthcare and environmental programs, and generally supports central planning (albeit as part of a white ethno-state). 

But there's also many people who identify with the term alt-right who are not identitarians in the slightest but rather just identify with Trumpism and see the GOP as betraying the conservative values its supposed to uphold. I see many Trump-supporting commentators who have denounced Richard Spencer (and in fact get involved in lengthy Twitter arguments with him), who refer to themselves as Alt Right. Richard Spencer's people have now coined the term "Alt Lite" for these people. :lol 

Here's how Jack Posobiec, who is one of the people I just mentioned, defines the Alt Right:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768651399986974720
By this definition, I'd have to be considered Alt Right as well, even though I differ wildly from folks like Richard Spencer politically.


----------



## Goku

good video on the emergent religiosity of science.


----------



## DesolationRow

2 Ton 21 said:


>




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887614597519335425


----------



## Reaper




----------



## deepelemblues

^ But not if they're doubleplusgoodthinking old people like Bill Nye

We've reached the point where the eliminationist Left has finally dropped all pretense of not being eliminationist

Persuasion? We don't need no stinkin persuasion, we just need people who disagree with us to die because they're old and then we can do what we want without having to get anyone to agree with us. They'll be DED!


----------



## Kink_Brawn

CamillePunk said:


> You're hallucinating that you know the inner thoughts and beliefs of these people. It's not rational. Just pointing this out for your benefit.


"These people" don't offer any unique commentary or insight IMO. Just bitching about stupid "SJWs" are. They seem like they just want to be e-celebs.



> So there is the "official" Alt Right, Richard Spencer's white identitarian movement which is actually pretty leftist as he advocates for things like state-run universal healthcare and environmental programs, and generally supports central planning (albeit as part of a white ethno-state).


Yeah, I am very aware what the Alt Right is. You can have some leftist opinions, hell, a lot of them, especially the folks from TRS, are even former libertarians...but the consistent undercurrent among them is white nationalism and ideas based on race realism, the JQ and traditionalism.



> But there's also many people who identify with the term alt-right who are not identitarians in the slightest but rather just identify with Trumpism and see the GOP as betraying the conservative values its supposed to uphold. I see many Trump-supporting commentators who have denounced Richard Spencer (and in fact get involved in lengthy Twitter arguments with him), who refer to themselves as Alt Right. Richard Spencer's people have now coined the term "Alt Lite" for these people.
> 
> Here's how Jack Posobiec, who is one of the people I just mentioned, defines the Alt Right:
> 
> 
> 
> By this definition, I'd have to be considered Alt Right as well, even though I differ wildly from folks like Richard Spencer politically.


Well, then you're "alt lite" aren't you??


----------



## deepelemblues

Alt Lite sounds like the new PBR!


----------



## Reaper

Ok, most of what Kink has said is just argumentative and inconsequential, but that "alt-lite" quip is hilarious :lmao


----------



## Cooper09

Well done to McKenzie for speaking out. She'll get hell for it but she is more likely to be listened to and understood as a calm female than a loud male. Good luck to her fight.


----------



## Miss Sally

deepelemblues said:


> ^ But not if they're doubleplusgoodthinking old people like Bill Nye
> 
> We've reached the point where the eliminationist Left has finally dropped all pretense of not being eliminationist
> 
> Persuasion? We don't need no stinkin persuasion, we just need people who disagree with us to die because they're old and then we can do what we want without having to get anyone to agree with us. They'll be DED!


Of course but when population control is brought up because overpopulation is a real thing, they get silent. Then they tell White nations to have less babies, news flash they already were. Yet for some reason these same people think we need more kids. I do not understand them at all.


----------



## MrMister

Miss Sally said:


> Of course but when population control is brought up because overpopulation is a real thing, they get silent. Then they tell White nations to have less babies, news flash they already were. Yet for some reason these same people think we need more kids. I do not understand them at all.


They don't understand themselves most of the time. Self loathing works that way.


----------



## Reaper

She is slowly becoming my favorite young blonde journalist. 

Yes, I know the whole young blonde right wing firebrand is a cliche ---- but damn, these babes are awesome.


----------



## virus21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887854117581975552


----------



## virus21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888022322933891072

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887942199836516355


----------



## DesolationRow

Yvette Felarca is one ideologically crazed person.


----------



## Reaper




----------



## Oxidamus

*WATCH THIS VERY IMPORTANT VIDEO ON THE TOPIC OF DOMESTIC VIOLENCE IN AUSTRALIA* (it's probably applicable to the US and UK too)


----------



## Reaper

This CUCK has a total meltdown on Twitter :ha :ha 



















By the end of it he's so depressed that he can barely type anymore :ha


----------



## Stinger Fan

Iconoclast said:


> This CUCK has a total meltdown on Twitter :ha :ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the end of it he's so depressed that he can barely type anymore :ha


You can tell he's trying hard to get into her pants, those types of men are unbelievably pathetic


----------



## deepelemblues

^ Men like that TRY to get into the friend zone because it's the only way they know how to make an intimate connection with a woman... or it's the only way they can make such a connection because they're terrified of sexual rejection. They figure, 'hey EVENTUALLY she's going to realize what a nice sensitive beta I am and she'll let me into her pants without me having to actually make myself vulnerable.'

Meanwhile the woman is getting into relationships dudes who aren't scared of vagina or of opening themselves up to rejection, and whenever they think of the beta as a potential romantic (or just sexual) partner, they're like 'wow this dude is a stage 5 clinger, nice guy but no thanks, shit would get real weird real fast if I was dumb enough to sleep with him.'


----------



## Miss Sally

Men like Noah are the type of men that Feminists hate. 

They're phony and if they're actually genuine they're so weak that they're useless. 

Most just try to get into any woman's pants they can find, it's pretty pathetic.

I don't like third wave Feminists but guys like Noah are just pandering scummy dicks.

"Allies" like him are the same as the "anti-racists" like Shia Labeouf who call non-whites who aren't on their side racist names or get drunk and go on racist rants but then try to weasel out of it.

If Mel Gibson cannot weasel out of it, neither can these other dipshits.


----------



## Neuron

Iconoclast said:


> By the end of it he's so depressed that he can barely type anymore :ha


"I'm a pretty woke dude."


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888322804315303936
An interesting conversation about forcing birth control in Africa. 

It is a little known fact that a lot of NGOs force women to either use birth control or even get sterilized before they will pass on aid gathered in their name. That is not a part of this conversation, but it is certainly playing in the back of the mind of the african pro-lifer as she takes on this western eugenicist.


----------



## virus21

> Director Kevin Smith hosted a 20th anniversary screening of Chasing Amy at Outfest last weekend. While discussing the making of the movie (a favorite of mine), Smith related an anecdote about the film's star, Ben Affleck, who told him at the time that "a man kissing another man is the greatest acting challenge an actor can ever face." And now the insufferable Social Justice Warriors, including Westworld star Evan Rachel Wood, are giving the Oscar-winner hell … over something he said in … 1996.
> 
> Wood has since deleted the tweets, but the openly bisexual actress could not wait to get online to signal her precious virtue. "Try getting raped in a scene," she tweeted. "Also, grow up Ben." Even worse was her response after being informed that the comment was two decades old. "I'm sure he just thought it was a funny, but even jokes like that are damaging."
> 
> evan_rachel_wood_gi.jpg
> Actor Evan Rachel Wood speaks onstage during HBO's 'Westworld' FYC panel at the Saban Media Center on May 30, 2017 in North Hollywood, California.
> So because jokes and truths are "damaging," let's not tell these jokes or truths.
> 
> Kevin Smith, whose career and friendship with Affleck are in steep decline, went on to humiliate himself with a groveling Facebook apology to both Affleck and Wood:
> 
> "It was my fault. I told a cute story that was printed elsewhere without any of the context," Smith said.
> 
> "Of course, Affleck doesn't feel that way today," he added. "It wasn’t something he went out to the world and talked about."
> 
> He also addressed Wood's reaction, directly apologizing to the actress for starting this mess in the first place.
> 
> "I don't want to see Evan Rachel Wood get upset. I don't want to see her thinking bad shit about Ben Affleck," he said. "I feel f-ing horrible."
> 
> "She's mad at something I said and I didn't even say that," he continued, before reiterating that he's a big fan of her work.
> 
> When did Kevin Smith become such a little girl?
> 
> The once beautifully belligerent director of Clerks has just revealed why he hasn’t made a watchable movie in 15 years. As you can see, he's been completely emasculated into a simpering PC slave. If there was even a small part of the director he once was, he would have told everyone to go f*** their fascist selves.
> 
> For my money, given the choice between pretending to enjoy kissing another man and not having to pretend that being raped is pure agony, I'd go with the latter any day of the week.
> 
> Moreover, our leftwing culture-masters are now so puritanical, so Orwellian, so dishonest and bullying, that a heterosexual man is no longer allowed to express his natural and biological revulsion towards the very idea of physical intimacy with another man, not to mention having to witness such a thing or — help me Rhonda — having to participate in the act.
> 
> We're now being shamed and silenced, smeared as homophobic bigots even though — if you'll pardon the expression — we were born this way.
> 
> Not to get too far off the subject, but all of this reminds me of a suspicion I've had about Hollywood for some time.
> 
> Why don't the Left's complaints about "whitewashing" extend to homosexuals? What I mean is this…
> 
> Every time a non-white character is played by a white actor (usually to boost the box office), the Left unleashes a storm of criticism (and not without merit). But when a straight actor is cast as a homosexual, all we get is total radio silence from these very same people.
> 
> Why no clarion call to boost homosexual actors in these homosexuals roles?
> 
> The only answer I can come up with is more than a little troubling.
> 
> Rather than boosting the fortunes of gay actors, like their Founding Fathers the Bolsheviks, the hard Left is much more interested in using this dilemma as a demeaning loyalty test. Those straight actors willing to do something that repulses them, they pass this horrible test. Those unwilling are suspect and therefore pressured even more to prove their bona fides.
> 
> When it comes to recognizing the humanity of homosexuals and acknowledging committed same-sex relationships, we have come a long way. That is all good and long past due. But many of those — not all — but too many of those who made this their life's ambition, lied to us, and did so intentionally.
> 
> Again and again we were assured and reassured that the cause of gay rights would in no way interfere with our rights. And now the State is forcing us to bake cakes and we're being smeared and silenced as bigots for not pretending to be perfectly okay with witnessing or participating in gay sex.
> 
> With the Left it is never about live and let live, it is only about smothering subjugation and the destruction of everything normal people cherish ... our values, our beliefs, our humanity, our Church, and most of all, Truth.


http://www.dailywire.com/news/18857/ben-affleck-currently-catching-hell-20-year-old-john-nolte#


----------



## CamillePunk




----------



## Miss Sally

Iconoclast said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888322804315303936
> An interesting conversation about forcing birth control in Africa.
> 
> It is a little known fact that a lot of NGOs force women to either use birth control or even get sterilized before they will pass on aid gathered in their name. That is not a part of this conversation, but it is certainly playing in the back of the mind of the african pro-lifer as she takes on this western eugenicist.


Honestly it's about time making people responsible and not having a bunch of kids without being able to support them gets started. Already overpopulation issues, if you're going to give aid it isn't a bad idea to give a stipulation the people use birth control because we've already witnessed what happened when you give aid/food with it.. you get loads and loads of more starving people.


----------



## Reaper

Miss Sally said:


> Honestly it's about time making people responsible and not having a bunch of kids without being able to support them gets started. Already overpopulation issues, if you're going to give aid it isn't a bad idea to give a stipulation the people use birth control because we've already witnessed what happened when you give aid/food with it.. you get loads and loads of more starving people.


Disagreed. The solution is to allow these countries the independence to govern themselves however they want. Eventually once they find more ways to make money they'll stop having more children. But they need to be allowed to get to that stage of evolution on their own. 

Of course, we need to restrict immigration to western countries as well .. What they really need is GMO's and farming technology at discounted rates perhaps. 

Forcing birth control in a country where children are seen as a means of way out of poverty is not the solution. 

---

Meanwhile in Feminist Canada:


----------



## Stinger Fan

Say what you will about her but this is pretty ridiculous


----------



## deepelemblues

overpopulation, the problem that has been a problem for 300 years that isn't actually a problem but is still a problem


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21




----------



## Miss Sally

CamillePunk said:


>


Great video.

Makes excellent points and lol at the racial purity test. I'm unsure how people cannot see how racist most SJWs are.


----------



## Yeah1993

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889360068914950144
This is actually pretty depressing if both true


----------



## Simply Flawless

> Director Kevin Smith hosted a 20th anniversary screening of Chasing Amy at Outfest last weekend. While discussing the making of the movie (a favorite of mine), Smith related an anecdote about the film's star, Ben Affleck, who told him at the time that "a man kissing another man is the greatest acting challenge an actor can ever face." And now the insufferable Social Justice Warriors, including Westworld star Evan Rachel Wood, are giving the Oscar-winner hell … over something he said in … 1996.


Yet if it was a woman that dumb cunt Wood wouldnt have an issue :leo


----------



## Reaper

NVM.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Yeah1993 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889360068914950144
> This is actually pretty depressing if both true


There have been many cases where women have got suspended sentences for assault while a man does the same and goes to prison. Just more proof there is no gender equality


----------



## Stinger Fan

> *An NBA Star's Epic Response To Being Told That His Child Is 'Too White' To Be His*
> 
> Memphis Grizzlies’ point guard Mike Conley has been in the NBA since 2007, and is one of the highest paid players in the league, earning over $26 million a year, according to Fox Sports. In addition, Conley’s five-year contract is worth $153 million, the largest in NBA history.
> 
> But, as with virtually everything, the Left and its social justice warriors decided to politicize his personal life by mocking a family photo of Conley, who is black, with his white wife and white child. Since Conley’s wife and child apparently committed the crime of looking different than he, going against all Leftist doctrine on race, a Twitter user, whose account is named “Turf Talk Boys,” accused Conley’s wife of cheating on him and asserted that the child isn’t actually his.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887315469140709376
> The tweet was left alone for about two days, until Conley decided to respond in a way that put this Twitter user in his place:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888097860712931328While Conley’s response was amazing, the entire exchange is indicative of a much larger problem in society, brought on by the Left in order to cause American infighting. The Left, through its balkanizations based on race, gender, and sexual orientation, has caused de facto segregation to return, mimicking a period that inarguably most Americans look back on with disdain.
> 
> But Americans who are not on the far Left see Conley’s family in the opposite light, in that we believe that balkanizing and race-baiting only bring the country down and cause needless strife between its citizens. Instead of pitting us against each other, we should be striving for American unity under the founding of the country’s creed—that we are one nation, under God, indivisible, with liberty and justice for all.
> 
> In other words, we are all created equal.
> 
> Good for Mike Conley.



Some people have no shame and completely ignorant. You absolutely can have children that are biracial that look more "white" than they do black. It's rare but it does happen and its quite bullshit to not only mock the guy but accuse his wife of cheating on him.


----------



## deepelemblues

There is a very important reason that the racist Left now hates interracial relationships and interracial mixing of any kind: such mixing tends to lead to the people involved integrating into the majority middle-class tolerant culture and adopting its values, which the racist Left sees as white supremacist and perpetuating capitalism (EVIL).

Nonwhites are only useful to the racist Left as long as they are resentful and separatist towards the ******* and rejectionist towards middle-class values.


----------



## Reaper

My wife and I are interracial and tbh the only racism we've ever faced is from disapproving Indian aunties :lol 

But that's so fleeting that it's irrelevant to my life.

Racist left exists only in colleges and social media ... IRL I have never met one ... probably won't. They're so few. It's unlikely that I'll ever get into a right-wing vs left-wing debate with anyone IRL ... It won't be an issue. And it's only an issue when someone obviously tries to discriminate against either of us in action ... Words on the internet don't matter.


----------



## Reaper




----------



## Stinger Fan

Iconoclast said:


>


If we're complaining about emoji's now and not real world problems then maybe life in the west isn't so bad afterall


----------



## Reaper

Stinger Fan said:


> If we're complaining about emoji's now and not real world problems then maybe life in the west isn't so bad afterall


Sorry to burst the optimistic bubble ... but here's some really stupid shit from the UK


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889627489349357570
This on top of them allowing Energy Firms to literally control people's freezers.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Iconoclast said:


> Sorry to burst the optimistic bubble ... but here's some really stupid shit from the UK
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889627489349357570
> This on top of them allowing Energy Firms to literally control people's freezers.


Yeah, I kind of forgot about them :lol


----------



## Vic Capri

I love Ben.

- Vic


----------



## virus21




----------



## Kink_Brawn

Not particularly a fan of Ben Shapiro, mainly because he is an Isreal firsting neocon, but, he is good at BTFO'ing people. He is the kind of guy that walks in to a room of BLM supporters and will just say shit like "Cops target blacks because they statistically commit more crime you dummies"....the madman.

I am eager to watch him utterly eviscerate the fat guy from The Young Turks on Sunday, you know, the main guy. Shapiro is a high verbal IQ Jew who graduated from Harvard and the Young Turk guy often looks like he has to struggle and gets winded trying to put together thoughts and sentences....

Ought to be interesting.


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21

> Officials at the University of Missouri’s flagship campus in Columbia have finally rid themselves of the administrator and the professor who physically and verbally attacked student journalists during the eruption of Black Lives Matter protests that rocked the school’s campus in November 2015.
> 
> The firing of both taxpayer-funded employees — mass communication professor Melissa Click and senior associate director for Greek life Janna Basler — took 20 months.
> 
> Basler, the Greek life director, shoved up against a lone student photographer Tim Tai as he attempted to capture images for a local newspaper.
> 
> Scuttlebutt about Basler’s employment status began earlier this month when Mizzou officials announced approximately 400 layoffs in the face of massive state budget cuts and a huge plunge in student enrollment. (RELATED: Mizzou Hemorrhages More Students And Cuts Jobs Because Of Black Lives Matter Protests)
> 
> Basler’s name — Dr. Janna Basler — was quietly removed from a list of staff members in the student life section of the public school’s website during the reorganization.
> 
> Then, on Monday, school officials confirmed to local ABC affiliate KMIZ that Basler had, in fact, finally received walking papers.
> 
> Basler Mizzou YouTube screenshot/Kayla Beck
> Basler Mizzou YouTube screenshot/Kayla Beck
> 
> Basler’s firing comes some 17 months after Mizzou’s board of curators voted 4-2 to dismiss Click, the taxpayer-funded professor, for threatening student journalist Mark Schierbecker with mob violence because he was attempting to cover on-campus protests.
> 
> YouTube video of Click famously shows her calling for “muscle” from an angry mob to help remove Schierbecker.
> 
> The protests by a group of radical student activists calling themselves Concerned Student 1950 centered largely on Jonathan Butler, the son of a millionaire railroad executive. Butler went on a hunger strike and convinced 32 black Mizzou football players to boycott all team activities.
> 
> University of Missouri Black Lives Matter protest Getty Images/Michael B. Thomas
> University of Missouri Black Lives Matter protest Getty Images/Michael B. Thomas
> 
> There was a poop swastika.
> 
> There were false reports of people wearing Ku Klux Klan hoods.
> 
> The protests featured lots of camping out on an occupied campus quad, which served as a hub for fomenting unrest.
> 
> Basler was loitering among the mob of student protesters when she yelled at and shoved Tai, a Mizzou student and a photographer working for the Missourian. (RELATED: Mizzou Greek Life Director Shoves Student Photographer During Mob Protest)
> 
> The taxpayer-funded administrator refused to identify herself when Tai asked her if she worked for the school’s Greek Life office.
> 
> Tai was surrounded by a student mob. Basler shoved up against him.
> 
> Basler’s star turn begins just before the three-minute mark in the video below.
> 
> 
> 
> “Sir, sir, I am sorry. These are people too. You have to back off! You know, back off from my personal space. Back off! Leave these students alone,” Basler said, as she shoved Tai with her body.
> 
> “Don’t push me!” Tai responded.
> 
> The crowd grew. The students among them began to heckle Tai.
> 
> Basler yelled some more at Tai and then shoved at him.
> 
> Again, Tai asked Basler not to push him, but Basler accused Tai of pushing her.
> 
> “You’re with the office of Greek Life?” Tai asked her incredulously.
> 
> “My name is 1950,” Basler responded.
> 
> Tai asked again.
> 
> “No, my name is Concerned Student 1950,” Basler said.
> 
> The students continued to heckle Tai asking why he had to take their photos.
> 
> “Because I have a job to do,” Tai said.
> 
> Basler interrupted Tai.
> 
> “They have a life to live,” the taxpayer-funded school official said. “They have an education and a life to live. They have an education to get and a life to live. Please leave!”
> 
> “Hey, I’m a student too,” Tai informed Basler.
> 
> Basler dismissed Tai’s student status.
> 
> “But, sir, there are more students that are asking you to leave,” Basler said.
> 
> Click, the professor who threatens a student cameraman with mob violence in the video above, is the more famous of the two now-departed, taxpayer-funded employees.
> 
> Melissa Click YouTube screenshot/Mark Schierbecker
> Melissa Click YouTube screenshot/Mark Schierbecker
> 
> Schierbecker, the person behind the camera, asked Click if he could interview her in the midst of a protest on a campus quad.
> 
> “No, you need to get out,” the $50,000-a-year, taxpayer-funded professor responded.
> 
> When Schierbecker declined to leave, Click grabbed his camera and shook it. “Hey, who wants to help me get this reporter out of here?” Click shouted to the crowd. “I need some muscle over here.” (RELATED: Meet The Sick Mizzou Media Professor Who Threatened A Reporter With MOB VIOLENCE)
> 
> Click was an associate professor at Mizzou with an eclectic set of interests that she studied at taxpayer expense included “Twilight,” Martha Stewart, and more — so much more. (RELATED: The 9 Most Preposterous Parts Of Melissa Click’s Absurd Résumé)
> 
> Examples of her work include “‘More drinkin’, less thinkin’, fewer teeth, and beer’: Representations of class in CMT’s My Big ******* Wedding” and “Fifty Shades of postfeminism: Contextualizing readers’ reflections on the erotic romance series.”
> 
> Do You Agree With The School's Decision To Fire Them?
> Yes No
> Login with your social identity to vote
> 
> 
> Sign in
> inSign in with LinkedIn
> Completing this poll entitles you to Daily Caller news updates free of charge. You may opt out at anytime. You also agree to our Privacy Policy and Terms of Use.
> Click eventually apologized for her altercation with the Mizzou student journalist, but her stunt made her a major liability. Over 100 lawmakers had signed a petition demanding that she be fired. A state budget proposal included a provision to defund Click’s salary specifically.
> 
> School officials finally suspended Click in January 2016 after she was prosecuted on a minor assault charge related to the incident with the student journalist. Click made a plea deal to perform 20 hours of community service and avoid jail time.
> 
> Concerned Student 1950, the group that led MU’s campus protests, has defended Click as a martyr for the cause of civil rights. (RELATED: The Daily Caller’s 2016 College Stupidity Awards: SPECIAL UNIVERSITY OF MISSOURI EDITION)
> 
> Click took a job at Gonzaga University after she was canned. In a lengthy and sympathetic profile in The Chronicle of Higher Education, Click claimed that sinister forces took away her job to send a warning to black people. “This is all about racial politics,” she asserted. “I’m a white lady. I’m an easy target.”
> 
> “I was the one held accountable,” the taxpayer-funded professor who called for “muscle” to descend upon a student whined.
> 
> Prior to her time in the limelight, Click seemed to enjoy confrontation — a lot. Video from still another altercation later surfaced showing Click yelling and cussing at cops during Mizzou’s homecoming parade.
> 
> Emails from the University of Missouri’s computer network obtained by HeatStreet show that the activists who led the protests on Mizzou’s campus demanded generators and a fire pit to keep themselves warm and cozy as they camped out in tents on the campus quad during chilly November nights. School officials helpfully provided additional electricity. (RELATED: Mizzou Black Activists Demanded A TOASTY FIRE PIT As They Protested Poop Swastika)
> 
> Mizzou has been reeling financially — and losing students — since the protests.
> 
> Applications to Mizzou applications for this academic year were way, way down. The school lost a staggering 23 percent of its freshman class. To contain costs and to reflect its shrinking population, school officials shuttered several dormitories. (RELATED: SURPRISE! Mizzou Sees Application Drop After Days Of Protests, Illusory Klan Hoods, Poop Swastika)
> 
> The taxpayer-funded school also announced it was facing the prospect of a gigantic $32 million budget shortfall.


http://dailycaller.com/2017/07/25/at-last-mizzou-has-officially-fired-both-employees-who-bullied-students-during-mob-protests/?utm_campaign=atdailycaller&utm_source=Twitter&utm_medium=Social


----------



## Jay Valero

Vic Capri said:


> I love Ben.
> 
> - Vic


He 'bout to wreck Cenk Uygur this weekend.


----------



## DOPA

British police have time and money to monitor people's tweets but don't have time and money to extend counter terrorism measures to monitor Jihadists in the country.

Welcome to the UK 2017.


----------



## DOPA

Question for feminists:










:lol.


----------



## Miss Sally

L-DOPA said:


> Question for feminists:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol.


Oh it's moved up from 52? Was at 67 last I checked, they need to get with the times!


----------



## Jay Valero

Stinger Fan said:


> Say what you will about her but this is pretty ridiculous


She's a shallow attention whore, but that's bullshit. And of course, I'm sure patreon can't come up with names of looney lefties that they've banned. The Gray State is real. Or is it "Grey"? I'm never sure about that.


----------



## Cooper09

Miss Sally said:


> Oh it's moved up from 52? Was at 67 last I checked, they need to get with the times!


FB has a list of 71. 

Please be more respectful on this matter. We might have some two-spirit persons or Transmasculine users on this site ... :lol


----------



## Simply Flawless

L-DOPA said:


> British police have time and money to monitor people's tweets but don't have time and money to extend counter terrorism measures to monitor Jihadists in the country.
> 
> Welcome to the UK 2017.


Even when the police get told repeatedly about someone who is a danger they do fuck all. So they can "monitor" all they fucking like


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21




----------



## Kink_Brawn

virus21 said:


>


It's very strange that white liberals feel the need to change their own history and insult their ancestors just to make non whites feel included.

They do that shit all the time in America as well. 

The sad reality is we non whites just look at them as weird, weak retards.


----------



## Reaper

According to Tumblr, there are 112 genders. So that's the highest number thus far. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/890556982763114496


----------



## CamillePunk

Hearing "brothers and sisters" is "difficult" for trans folks. :lol Way to champion the mental health of trans people.


----------



## Kink_Brawn

Iconoclast said:


> According to Tumblr, there are 112 genders. So that's the highest number thus far.
> 
> ]


Who is doing the officiating for all this stuff?? Do they just throw darts at a board with numbers on it?? Most actual biologists I am aware of denounce that there is any gender outside of male and female.

Also, lol at that "can never be woke enough" comment. Have no idea if the dude is serious, but if he is, that would be one of the rare occasions I have seen that phrase used unironically.


----------



## Miss Sally

CamillePunk said:


> Hearing "brothers and sisters" is "difficult" for trans folks. :lol Way to champion the mental health of trans people.


How can this statement trigger Trans people? It's nonspecific to anyone individual so if you're a male to female or female to male you're still covered. This makes no sense.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

Miss Sally said:


> How can this statement trigger Trans people? It's nonspecific to anyone individual so if you're a male to female or female to male you're still covered. This makes no sense.


Ya, but it's non-inclusive to those who don't identify as a gender. C'mon, Miss Sally, you need to get more woke.


----------



## Reaper

Miss Sally said:


> How can this statement trigger Trans people? It's nonspecific to anyone individual so if you're a male to female or female to male you're still covered. This makes no sense.


It triggers people who identify as Xe/Xer etc. [ironically, even in non-binary pronouns they are still stuck using words that sound like he and her :lmao]

There are people who believe that there are more genders than male/female. 

#stayingwoke


----------



## virus21




----------



## Stinger Fan

virus21 said:


>


:lol It's funny how that historian is trying to claim North Africans are black, they most certainly were not black or else Portugal and Spain would genetically show that, when in actuality it does not. What's worse is how he brought up the "Mediterranean" people who are actually considered Caucasian since they you know...are Europeans. The only proof you need is to just look at the Iberian's . Who are genetically North African as well as European because of the Moorish invasion of Portugal and Spain for 500-600 years, Portugal if I recall correctly has more of the North African influence than Spain. Some historian that guy is, I guess you can put "Historian" in your twitter name and you have some sort of authority on all things European history


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/890590737070522368
Twitter losing money because they've been continuously banning right-wingers and even satirists. 

Godfrey's banning was probably the worst banning I've ever seen on any of these social media sites. 

Serves them right. I hope twitter goes out of business.


----------



## Vic Capri

WTF? :lol

- Vic


----------



## virus21




----------



## Reaper

This is what the slippery slope looks like. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/890980091236405249


----------



## virus21




----------



## Vic Capri

During the Roman Empire days, you were fed to the lions for being a Christian.

Nowadays, you're thrown in jail (the UK, Germany, Canada, etc.) for criticizing Islam. 

- Vic


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

Tomorrow's the big day, boys and girls. Shapiro vs. Cenk It's gonna be a bloodbath!


----------



## whelp

Iconoclast said:


> This is what the slippery slope looks like.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/890980091236405249


my flabber has never been so ghasted

unbelievable.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak

whelp said:


> my flabber has never been so ghasted
> 
> unbelievable.


As usual it's Guardian click bait BS.... If you actually read the article the dog was a hermaphrodite (both male and female parts) but had the male parts removed from fear it would develop into cancer and also to urinate properly. Not the SJW crap of thinking a dog had gender dysphoria for kicking up her leg. People need to learn not to go by titles anymore... you think with all the click bait, we'd learn. Sigh

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## whelp

Stupid_Smark said:


> As usual it's Guardian click bait BS.... If you actually read the article the dog was a hermaphrodite (both male and female parts) but had the male parts removed from fear it would develop into cancer and also to urinate properly. Not the SJW crap of thinking a dog had gender dysphoria for kicking up her leg. People need to learn not to go by titles anymore... you think with all the click bait, we'd learn. Sigh
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


yeh there is that, point taken.

they had a rabbit in our local pet shop with a similar condition.

although i didn't actually click the clickbait, which i suppose i should have done to read the story.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak

whelp said:


> yeh there is that, point taken.
> 
> they had a rabbit in our local pet shop with a similar condition.
> 
> although i didn't actually click the clickbait, which i suppose i should have done to read the story.


I can understand not wanting to click on an article for that reason... But if we are going to comment on it, we should read the story first before commenting. 

For anyone who wants to read and not give guardian more ad revenue I'll post it here, I'll link the original article too since the one on here is just a twitter pic.

https://amp.theguardian.com/lifeand...g-molly-underwent-gender-reassignment-surgery



> The death of our collie Bonnie in 2006 hit my husband Frank and me so hard that it was almost a decade before we considered taking on another dog. But, late in 2015, my daughter mentioned that a friend of hers had a jack russell that was about to have pups. Familiar with female dogs, we decided that if there were any bitches in the litter we would take one. That’s how we ended up with Molly.
> 
> Picking her up involved a round trip of about 200 miles, but it was love at first sight. She was a tiny wee doggy, only 11in long and 6in high, and she weighed about a kilo and a half. She had delicate features – very feminine-looking.
> 
> We registered Molly at the local vet and made sure she had all her jabs. It was only when she started taking walks outside at about three months old that we noticed peculiarities in her behaviour.
> Indoors, when Molly needed to pee, she would squat on her training mat as she had been taught, but when Frank took her out he noticed that she cocked her leg like a boy dog. We had spotted before that she had a tiny appendage between her back legs, but we thought little of it until we noticed that it sometimes seemed to cause her discomfort when she tried to sit down.
> 
> We took Molly to the vet to get it looked at. After examining her, the vet said: “I’m going to have a senior colleague look at this,” and took Molly into a back room. I was reminded of Bonnie’s diagnosis with stomach cancer and feared the worst. When the vet came back and said she thought Molly could be a hermaphrodite, I didn’t realise what she meant; I started crying, assuming she was referring to another form of cancer. But she said: “No, it means Molly has male and female genitalia.” I was flabbergasted; I had never heard anything like it. But we were assured that Molly’s condition could be fixed, although we would have to wait until she was older and stronger.
> 
> In the meantime, Molly started to behave more like a male dog, mounting cushions and soft toys, although this often left her sore and unhappy. When she was six months old, we took her back to the vet, where a senior practitioner,.Ross Allan, examined her. X-rays and other tests confirmed his suspicions – Molly was an intersex dog. In fact, she was most likely genetically male, meaning she was.a male pseudohermaphrodite. She had a small vestigial penis within what looked like a female vulva and testicles inside her abdomen that hadn’t descended.
> 
> Molly’s condition was very rare. About one in 6,800 dogs born are pseudohermaphrodites. In 15 years of practice, Ross had never encountered another case, nor had any of his more senior colleagues. Sometimes no operation is needed, but Ross explained that Molly’s complications were likely to increase as she aged. Well-meaning friends had already suggested it might be kinder to have her put down, because she was often visibly distressed. The thought horrified us. However, Ross reassured us that an operation would make her life much easier.
> 
> The day she went into theatre was very stressful. Ross said: “Call me in the morning.” I didn’t sleep a wink that night, thinking about Molly and fearing the worst. But we were able to take her home the next day. Ross had removed the partly formed penis and testicles, which were at risk of becoming cancerous, and created an opening for Molly’s urethra so she could pee comfortably. She was exhausted the first day back and lay at the end of our bed, crying. When we spotted blood, we rushed her back to the vet, where she ended up spending a few more days being treated with drugs and antibiotics.
> 
> Twenty months on, she’s a cheeky little dog, full of character. She’s still unmistakably our Molly, whatever her genetic makeup. When our grandchildren visit, she jumps all over them and licks their ears; she’s clearly much happier than she was before the operation. She still loves her soft toys, too – just not in the same way.



Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21




----------



## Reaper

I had read that story. I posted it intentionally because The Guardian created the headline to mislead its audience ... both SJW and Anti-SJW alike. A true headline would have been completely different. 

Media is cancer and a serious part of the problem we have today not being able to understand each other or even each others' political views.


----------



## Kink_Brawn

I didn't watch every aspect of the politicon debates, because some of it is boring and I can't stand a lot of those people, but, I often wonder about the The Young Turks, they just seem to pander to the crowd and want validation or something. 

Shapiro's IQ is higher than that fat guy from the Young Turks weight, I don't know what he was thinking challenging him to a debate. Shapiro made him seem like a slow middle schooler who was captain of his debate team.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Kink_Brawn said:


> I didn't watch every aspect of the politicon debates, because some of it is boring and I can't stand a lot of those people, but, I often wonder about the The Young Turks, they just seem to pander to the crowd and want validation or something.
> 
> Shapiro's IQ is higher than that fat guy from the Young Turks weight, I don't know what he was thinking challenging him to a debate. Shapiro made him seem like a slow middle schooler who was captain of his debate team.


Cenk is used to being in the controlled environment of his studio. He often tries to bully people and even flat out lie about what people say (Dave Rubin mentions this on Joe Rogan's podcast). He's "better" when he has no one to challenge him on anything and solidifies his BS by saying "go look it up" on something he's typically wrong or misleading about. I don't get how they have such a following, they blatantly lie to their audience quite often and aren't objective even remotely. 

One of the truly sad things about them is that he named their group after a genocidal regime in Turkey that killed over a million Christian Armenians and even denied that it happened. He gets by on peoples ignorance of that, could you imagine if a white person did something similar?


----------



## TripleG

The Young Turks...don't get it...never have gotten it...probably never will. 

Its a bunch of people just screaming at whatever and only addressing one side of the issues they cover.


----------



## Reaper

TripleG said:


> The Young Turks...don't get it...never have gotten it...probably never will.
> 
> Its a bunch of people just screaming at whatever and only addressing one side of the issues they cover.


I don't bother with these kind of debates anyways anymore because people invited are so extreme that both sides end up believing that their guy creamed the other guy.


----------



## Kink_Brawn

Stinger Fan said:


> Cenk is used to being in the controlled environment of his studio. He often tries to bully people and even flat out lie about what people say (Dave Rubin mentions this on Joe Rogan's podcast). He's "better" when he has no one to challenge him on anything and solidifies his BS by saying "go look it up" on something he's typically wrong or misleading about. I don't get how they have such a following, they blatantly lie to their audience quite often and aren't objective even remotely.
> 
> One of the truly sad things about them is that he named their group after a genocidal regime in Turkey that killed over a million Christian Armenians and even denied that it happened. He gets by on peoples ignorance of that, could you imagine if a white person did something similar?



Agree with everything you said but my main issue with him is he just comes off like an idiot.

I mean, take a shot every time the guy mentions something like healthcare or economics and then tries to relate them to "other developed western nations"...Places like Scandanavian countries or Japan (non western but, you know). He always tries use them as templates for situations in the US and ignores the fact that these countries are smaller than Texas alone, never mind the entire US, have mainly homogeneous populations of higher IQ western and Asian peoples with shared cultures and religions, and are not flooded with third world peoples like the US is. 

This is one reason why far left liberalism bothers me. Everything is a platitude. "Hey, lets ignore real things like demographics and race and culture and sheeiit, the US can be just like Finland!!!"

He just says things that people like to hear.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Stinger Fan

Kink_Brawn said:


> Agree with everything you said but main my issue with him is he just comes off like an idiot.
> 
> I mean, take a shot every time the guy mentions something like healthcare or economics and then tries to relate them to "other developed western nations"...Places like Scandanavian countries or Japan (non western but, you know). He always tries use them as templates for situations in the US and ignores the fact that these countries are smaller than Texas alone, never mind the entire US, have mainly homogeneous populations of higher IQ western and Asian peoples with shared cultures and religions, and are not flooded with third world peoples like the US is.
> 
> This is one reason why far left liberalism bothers me. Everything is a platitude. "Hey, lets ignore real things like demographics and race and culture and sheeiit, the US can be just like Finland!!!"
> 
> He just says hings that people like to hear.


I agree with everything you said. I found it a little odd that people would think its just so easily to apply certain aspects from a country into your own while completely ignoring the difference in culture as to why something would work in one country but not another. That doesn't mean there aren't good ideas out there from other countries but a simple "copy and paste" wouldn't quite work.


----------



## Reaper

Prepare to barf


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892196650306998272
:kobelol


----------



## virus21

Iconoclast said:


> Prepare to barf
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892196650306998272
> :kobelol


Thankfully no one watches Cartoon Network anymore


----------



## Sensei Utero

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/politics/theresa-blasted-mum-boy-forced-10908223

Just showcases further that the Tories (won't even mention the DUP in Northern Ireland, it's far worse here) and the government in general is just not taking all mental health issues seriously enough.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Genking48

Send help, take your people back America...or China ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Sensei Utero

http://boingboing.net/2017/08/01/norwegian-islamophobes-confuse.html










A Norwegian far-right group labelled these empty bus seats as 'terrorists' 

:ha :ha :ha :ha

:HA

:lol :lmao

:ha :ha :ha :ha

:HA

:lol :lmao


----------



## virus21

> YouTube has been working on ways to manage offensive and extremist content that do and do not violate its policies, and some steps it has taken include AI-assisted video detection and removal as well as input from more experts. Today, in a blog post, the company provided more detail about its ongoing efforts.
> First, its machine learning video detection has been hard at work and during the past month over 75 percent of videos taken down because of violent, extremist content were done so without the help of humans. This system has helped YouTube remove twice as many of these sorts of videos. The company has also started working with a number of non-governmental organizations including the Anti-Defamation League, the No Hate Speech Movement and the Institute for Strategic Dialogue. "These organizations bring expert knowledge of complex issues like hate speech, radicalization, and terrorism that will help us better identify content that is being used to radicalize and recruit extremists," said YouTube in the blog post.
> For videos that contain "controversial religious or supremacist content" but don't violate any of YouTube's policies, they'll now be placed in a "limited state." YouTube said, "The videos will remain on YouTube behind an interstitial, won't be recommended, won't be monetized, and won't have key features including comments, suggested videos, and likes." It says that the limited state will start being applied to desktop versions in the coming weeks and will hit mobile versions shortly thereafter.
> YouTube said that these changes are just the beginning and it will be sharing more about its work in the months ahead. "Altogether, we have taken significant steps over the last month in our fight against online terrorism. But this is not the end. We know there is always more work to be done," it said.


http://archive.is/ihUlq#selection-2091.0-2167.303


----------



## FITZ

Genking48 said:


> Send help, take your people back America...or China ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


If he spoke Chinese and said hello in English does that make it racist too?


----------



## Stinger Fan

> *Dunkirk is racist, sexist, anti-French propaganda: All the worst Dunkirk takes (so far)*
> 
> Dunkirk, by director Christopher Nolan, has garnered near-universal acclaim: It’s earned a 93 per cent rating on Rotten Tomatoes, it’s dominating box offices from South Africa to India to South Korea and it even brought tears to the eyes of one of the world’s last surviving Dunkirk veterans.
> 
> Naturally, this kind of attention also means that the film has become a magnet for movie critics to project all their most treasured biases and insecurities. Below, a short list of the strangest Dunkirk takes.
> 
> *Christopher Nolan hates freedom, history and the troops*
> Writing for the conservative National Review, Armond White lambastes Dunkirk as nihilistic shock porn for “pampered boomers” and “Millennial pessimists.” White accuses Nolan of being a tool of a “godless” Hollywood who disrespects the working class, the war dead and even the basic principles of service and patriotism. “Duty is depicted as futile,” he wrote. He also criticizes Nolan’s decision to keep the Germans as a distant, faceless enemy, rather than specifying them as Nazis. “The film’s opening epigraph refers to ‘The Enemy’ instead of citing a nation, philosophy, or religion,” wrote White.
> 
> *Too many white people*
> USA Today reviewer Brian Truitt liked the film, deeming it a genre-defining war movie. But as an aside, he calls it potentially troubling for viewers because it’s mostly two hours of white men. “The fact that there are only a couple of women and no lead actors of color may rub some the wrong way,” he wrote.
> 
> *Too many men*
> It turns out USA Today was right to warn people about all the men in Dunkirk. Marie Claire writer Mehera Bonner took offence at Dunkirk as “an excuse for men to celebrate maleness” — and surmised that its fans were all condescending women-hating douchebags. “Why not make a movie about women in World War II? … how about any other marginalized group?” she concluded.
> 
> *The women don’t talk enough*
> In a movie famously short of dialogue, the lifestyle website Refinery 29 criticized the film for having only two speaking female characters: A nurse on a destroyer and a woman evacuating soldiers on a civilian pleasure craft. Writer Zoe Haylock acknowledges that 1940s-era British military operations usually had few women present. “Still, the movie could have added in a female character somewhere,” she wrote.
> 
> *Where are the French?*
> French troops are shown at the film’s outset holding the line around Dunkirk. One of the main characters is a sympathetic French soldier. And desperate French troops are even shown being turned away by the British. But France’s Le Monde accused the film of “scathing rudeness” in failing to show enough bravery by French troops, who continued fighting despite being “abandoned by their allies.” Of course, 1940 wasn’t a high point for Anglo-French relations. Within a month after Dunkirk, the Royal Navy would be attacking French warships after the Nazi-installed Vichy French regime refused to hand them over to Allied hands.
> 
> *It’s a deliberate whitewash of history*
> The Times of India liked the film, but accused it of omitting the “significant contribution” of Indian troops during the Second World War. And they’re somewhat right: The U.K. does indeed have a terrible habit of ignoring the massive and critical contribution of India’s 2.5 million troops during the war (the largest volunteer army in history). But the men evacuated at Dunkirk in 1940 included only a handful of colonial troops: No Canadian, Australian, New Zealand or South African units, and only four Indian Army animal transport companies. Among the 340,000 soldiers on the Dunkirk beach that week, the several hundred Indian troops — who indeed served bravely — could have been easily missed. While it would be very suspicious to cast an all-white history of the battle of Monte Cassino, it’s less unbelievable that a protagonist could wend his way through Operation Dynamo without seeing a turban.
> 
> *It’s white supremacist propaganda*
> After former UKIP leader Nigel Farage the Guardian, where columnist Sunny Singh seems to suggest that Dunkirk was intentionally trying to craft a white nationalist utopia to clandestinely appeal to racist Brexiteers fearful of continental Europe. “A vast, all-white production such as Nolan’s Dunkirk is not an accident,” she wrote, adding “the echoes of modern politics are easy to see in the British-first policy of the initial retreat that left French troops at the mercy of the Nazis.”


http://nationalpost.com/g00/news/du...4cddd?i10c.referrer=https://www.facebook.com/

So now they can't make movies that mostly involve white men anymore :lol . I just find it hilarious how all these people are trying to claim this movie was made because of Trump and Brexit, despite this movie being made far before those things ever happened.


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892555736366108673
Real reason why western population is in decline. 

No one wants to breed with crazies anymore.


----------



## Miss Sally

Stinger Fan said:


> http://nationalpost.com/g00/news/du...4cddd?i10c.referrer=https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> So now they can't make movies that mostly involve white men anymore :lol . I just find it hilarious how all these people are trying to claim this movie was made because of Trump and Brexit, despite this movie being made far before those things ever happened.



The Indian troops made me laugh because despite outnumbering and having very good equipment they folded before the Japanese without much of a fight. 

They should make a movie about that.

Some of these critic reviews make me think we live in an alternate timeline where somehow WWII in Europe didn't involve Europeans and Women were leading the charge. :laugh:


----------



## Vic Capri

I miss the old YouTube before Google ruined everything.

*#Orwellian*

- Vic


----------



## Reaper

Miss Sally said:


> Some of these critic reviews make me think we live in an alternate timeline where somehow WWII in Europe didn't involve Europeans and *Women were leading the charge. *:laugh:


The concept of the Disposable Male is chilling in how women professors have turned men fighting war from an innately defensive necessity motivated by a desire to protect women and children to one of an expression of pure toxic masculinity and this is why there is literally no acceptance of the greatness of even those white men whose lives were snuffed in the pursuit of keeping these cunts alive. 

A part of me is kind of glad they're dead because they didn't have to see their grandchildren turn into god awful people.






Most men are literally born with the instinct to sacrifice themselves for women and children. I've felt and experienced it taking hold of me too in a mugging situation once.


----------



## Miss Sally

Iconoclast said:


> The concept of the Disposable Male is chilling in how women professors have turned men fighting war from an innately defensive necessity motivated by a desire to protect women and children to one of an expression of pure toxic masculinity and this is why there is literally no acceptance of the greatness of even those white men whose lives were snuffed in the pursuit of keeping these cunts alive.
> 
> A part of me is kind of glad they're dead because they didn't have to see their grandchildren turn into god awful people.


Frankly I wish the working class and poor men who sign up to fight would stop and realize they're hated and mocked by the people they protect.

I'd like to see these professors, 3rd wavers and male feminists go fight a war since they're so keen on thinking they're vastly superior to everyone.


----------



## Reaper

Miss Sally said:


> I'd like to see these professors, 3rd wavers and male feminists go fight a war since they're so keen on thinking they're vastly superior to everyone.


Seriously. That would be great. 

Draft all 3rd wave feminists and put them on the front lines in every combat situation.

Seriously though, I bet if you took a survey, you'll find that there would be a HUGE difference in how many men would sacrifice themselves for their SO's than women. 

Women will sacrifice themselves for their children, but they will do a double take when it comes to themselves over their husbands. Women and men are not equal nor the same.


----------



## Miss Sally

Iconoclast said:


> Seriously. That would be great.
> 
> Draft all 3rd wave feminists and put them on the front lines in every combat situation.
> 
> Seriously though, I bet if you took a survey, you'll find that there would be a HUGE difference in how many men would sacrifice themselves for their SO's than women.
> 
> Women will sacrifice themselves for their children, but they will do a double take when it comes to themselves over their husbands. Women and men are not equal nor the same.


Antifa, 3rd wavers and male feminists with all female command.. wonder how they would fare against actual Nazis?

Hmm.. no the Nazis and Japanese were some of the most Elite fighting forces assembled.. How about.. ISIS? ISIS would be fair.. though half of them would be killed debating over if killing them was Islamophobic lol


----------



## Kink_Brawn

So, I hear they passed a bill where Youtube, aligned with the ADL I believe, can monitor and delete or suppress videos with any "right wing" (in reality, anything to the right of elite liberal thought) and "conspiracy theory" content (in reality, any video that denounces mainstream liberal mantras and ideologies).

"No sir, the west isn't becoming a liberal police state or anything, you are just imagining things...."

Fourth Reich when??


----------



## Miss Sally

Kink_Brawn said:


> So, I hear they passed a bill where Youtube, aligned with the ADL I believe, can monitor and delete or suppress videos with any "right wing" (in reality, anything to the right of elite liberal thought) and "conspiracy theory" content (in reality, any video that denounces mainstream liberal mantras and ideologies).
> 
> "No sir, the west isn't becoming a liberal police state or anything, you are just imagining things...."
> 
> Fourth Reich when??


This bothers me because demonitization was enough. These videos didn't trend or anything, now they're going even further which is nuts.

Basically they want to be sure only what they approve of will be left up, this isn't just dangerous to "Right Wing" types but there are many "Skeptics" and Liberals who also don't like SJW nonsense and also talk about Religion and Islam so this would target them too.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Miss Sally said:


> The Indian troops made me laugh because despite outnumbering and having very good equipment they folded before the Japanese without much of a fight.
> 
> They should make a movie about that.
> 
> Some of these critic reviews make me think we live in an alternate timeline where somehow WWII in Europe didn't involve Europeans and Women were leading the charge. :laugh:


If they did make a movie,the same people would still complain that it would be racist. They'd moan about how Indian's would be taking orders from white people , therefore its systematic racism on display :lol . It's odd how anyone could expect a large Indian focus on a movie that's based off a battle which was fought between Poland, Netherlands , France, Belgium and Britain against Germany. 

Soon enough Europe's history will never even have white people in it and we'll hear stories of how great Europe once was ....before the whites came along!


----------



## MrMister

Shit you don't even need to make them fight a war. Just make them do one day of hard labor that is essential to keep our cities from decay. Put them on a job ROOFING. All houses need roofing. Roofing is brutal. And it's almost exclusively men who install roofs. And that's not even as dangerous as other jobs that have to be done to maintain our way of life.


oh shit now i'm forcing people to do things how toxic


----------



## deepelemblues

MrMister said:


> Shit you don't even need to make them fight a war. Just make them do one day of hard labor that is essential to keep our cities from decay. Put them on a job ROOFING. All houses need roofing. Roofing is brutal. And it's almost exclusively men who install roofs. And that's not even as dangerous as other jobs that have to be done to maintain our way of life.
> 
> 
> oh shit now i'm forcing people to do things how toxic


you are my personal oppressor


----------



## TripleG

Stinger Fan said:


> http://nationalpost.com/g00/news/du...4cddd?i10c.referrer=https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> So now they can't make movies that mostly involve white men anymore :lol . I just find it hilarious how all these people are trying to claim this movie was made because of Trump and Brexit, despite this movie being made far before those things ever happened.


Does reviewing a movie always need to be a virtue signaling/witch hunt inducing riot?


----------



## Cooper09

South Parks idea of 'Operation Human Shield' would work great with male feminists.


----------



## Stinger Fan

TripleG said:


> Does reviewing a movie always need to be a virtue signaling/witch hunt inducing riot?


But how else are we to know how horribly racist whites are without it though?


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21




----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892961746713006080
I am not criticizing Blaire or anything but I feel like she may not be realizing that she's transgender sure, but maybe also suffering from an overall body image disorder. 

Sure we should support individuals like this but if she can't look at herself still and be like "this is enough" then maybe there needs to be someone to step in and at least ask the question.


----------



## Oxidamus

If ya can't be bothered with the whole video, just go to 10:30.










Jesus CHRIST :mj4


----------



## deepelemblues

^ I am so empowered wearing bottoms that don't even cover my whole ass or leave absolutely nothing to the imagination and tops that similarly leave nothing to the imagination, i couldn't reveal the shape of my tits better by wearing no top at all IT'S MY BODEHHHHHH 

^ WHY DO CIS HETERO MEN OBJECTIFY ME AND SEXUALLY HARASS ME BY PLACING THEIR CIS HETERO MALE RAPE GAZE ON MY BODEHHHHH


----------



## Reaper

The left loves turning on one of their own :lmao


----------



## deepelemblues

The comments are even better

Of course that is a Jezebel article, so you know you're stepping into the domain of one of the perennial contenders for biggest collection of navel-gazing autists on the internet

Reading the comments to anything there is like watching sausage get made but instead of a tasty sausage at the end (YOU BETTER THINK TWICE BOUT DEM PUNS YOURE THINKING RIGHT NOW) you only get the realization of how much you just hollowed out your soul


----------



## Kink_Brawn

Reaper said:


> The left loves turning on one of their own :lmao


Was Chapelle ever left though??


----------



## Stinger Fan

Kink_Brawn said:


> Was Chapelle ever left though??


I don't recall him making any sort of right wing "talking points". He has criticized republicans presidents more and was basically defending Bill Clinton so I really don't know.


----------



## deepelemblues

dave chappelle has always struck me as being moderately center-left


----------



## MrMister

The best part is "according to report" :lol


----------



## Kink_Brawn

Stinger Fan said:


> I don't recall him making any sort of right wing "talking points". He has criticized republicans presidents more and was basically defending Bill Clinton so I really don't know.


Oh. Well, to be fair, nearly every comedian criticizes Republicans because it is more of the acceptable thing to do. Similar to how every kind of comedian can make fun of white people.....it's just considered less controversial I guess. Even staunch right wingers like Dennis Miller and Adam Carrolla tend to leave politics out of their actual stand up routines....unless they are appearing on a political TV show of course.

I remember the Chapelle Show, which was an extremely popular show and no doubt the most lucrative endeavor Chappelle ever had, making fun of things Liberals usually coddle, like women, homosexuals, how ridiculous black people can be, white liberals who think their "down" because they have a black friend, etc...

Although, that show was popular before extreme leftism and marxist "SJW" stye shit really took hold, so, I don't know.


----------



## Reaper

Kink_Brawn said:


> Was Chapelle ever left though??


Yeah. Mostly. He's not your hardcore left like Amy Poehler and Schumer and that crowd. But he's definitely not as right as Tim Allen. 

He's more of that casually left leaning guy that has never delved hardcore into politics of any kind. 

Which is sort of why he's being attacked. He isn't toeing the hardcore left line of modern day identity politics. 

Basically as you said in your post above, compared to the time before his retirement he was what was the left. Now the left has shifted starkly so he's more center left by comparison. I bet even Carlin gets shat on by the left these days --- Any "liberal" that is pro-free speech now is essentially going to get attacked.


----------



## CamillePunk

That jezebel article is hilarious. I wish I could go see Chappelle, dude sounds like he is killing it. 



> “He started by talking about how he was ‘shocked!’ by Trump’s ban on transgender officers in the military, because he didn’t realize there were any trans people in the military. ‘Sounds like a secret weapon to me,’ he continued. ‘If I was in ISIS in the trenches fighting against the United States and all of the sudden I see a man with a beard and big D-cups titties just rushing my foxhole and shit, I’d be horrified.’”


That's just fucking funny. :lmao 



> “‘I read in the paper that Caitlyn Jenner was contemplating posing nude in an upcoming issue of Sports Illustrated. And I knew it was politically incorrect to say, so I figured I’d just say it for everybody — yuck. Fuck, man, I just want to read some stats, like why are you cramming man-pussy in the middle of the sports page like that?’”
> “He then tried to make a fairly complicated point about his own frustration with ‘all this talk about how they feel inside,’ because ‘since when has America given a fuck about how anyone feels inside?’ He ended by arguing that sometimes he thinks ‘the only reason all of us are talking about transgenders is because white men want to do it. If it was just blacks and Mexican like, ‘Hey, y’all, we feel like girls inside.’ They’d be like, ‘Shut up, ......, no one asked how you felt.’’”


:lmao

Big thanks to Jezebel for sharing some Chappelle highlights.


----------



## MrMister

Dave Chapelle said:


> Fuck, man, I just want to read some stats, like why are you cramming man-pussy in the middle of the sports page like that?


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Stinger Fan

Kink_Brawn said:


> Oh. Well, to be fair, nearly every comedian criticizes Republicans because it is more of the acceptable thing to do. Similar to how every kind of comedian can make fun of white people.....it's just considered less controversial I guess. Even staunch right wingers like Dennis Miller and Adam Carrolla tend to leave politics out of their actual stand up routines....unless they are appearing on a political TV show of course.
> 
> I remember the Chapelle Show, which was an extremely popular show and no doubt the most lucrative endeavor Chappelle ever had, making fun of things Liberals usually coddle, like women, homosexuals, how ridiculous black people can be, white liberals who think their "down" because they have a black friend, etc...
> 
> Although, that show was popular before extreme leftism and marxist "SJW" stye shit really took hold, so, I don't know.


Ultimately, I can't say for sure . Just off the stuff I can remember him saying


----------



## Kink_Brawn

Reaper said:


> Yeah. Mostly. He's not your hardcore left like Amy Poehler and Schumer and that crowd. But he's definitely not as right as Tim Allen.
> .


Wait, Amy Poehler is a hardcore lefty??

Aw man, Parks and Rec is forever ruined for me.


----------



## Oxidamus

I imagine Chappelle would fall into the "casually classical liberal" group. Maybe he's also a bit befuddled with how American politics has progressed so quickly in the past ten or so years since he was at his peak to the point where, maybe as a black dude, it feels like actual problems black people have, have been skipped over for gender and identity nonsense...



> “He then tried to make a fairly complicated point about his own frustration with ‘all this talk about how they feel inside,’ because ‘since when has America given a fuck about how anyone feels inside?’ He ended by arguing that sometimes he thinks ‘the only reason all of us are talking about transgenders is because white men want to do it. If it was just blacks and Mexican like, ‘Hey, y’all, we feel like girls inside.’ They’d be like, ‘Shut up, ......, no one asked how you felt.’’”


:mj4 That really is that typical left-cannibalism people tend to talk about.


----------



## Reaper

I'm not a traditionalist, but... 










In any case, the left and the right both need to accept that women aren't being treated like trash any more or less than men... In fact I think that the vast majority of women in the West have significantly better lives than men.


----------



## Jay Valero

deepelemblues said:


> The comments are even better
> 
> Of course that is a Jezebel article, so you know you're stepping into the domain of one of the perennial contenders for biggest collection of navel-gazing autists on the internet
> 
> Reading the comments to anything there is like watching sausage get made but instead of a tasty sausage at the end (YOU BETTER THINK TWICE BOUT DEM PUNS YOURE THINKING RIGHT NOW) you only get the realization of how much you just hollowed out your soul


This was a spectacular post.


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893163104724451328


----------



## Stinger Fan

Reaper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893163104724451328


:shockedpunk

Why do people hate their country so damn much?


----------



## virus21




----------



## BoFreakinDallas

Reaper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893163104724451328


None of those things except slippers(ankle injury increased chances) saggy pants or exposed undergarments should be banned


----------



## Miss Sally

Reaper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893163104724451328


I'd be like "Meh, that's dumb" if it was all flag shirts but only the U.S Flag in a US school?

Get the fuck out of here with that bullshit! 

The shame of wearing your own Country's flag is retarded. 

"I'm ashamed of being America, oh it's so horrible!"

"We need tons of people to come to America!!"

It's like if America sucks so much why are these very people desperate to have the Government babysit them and they're so determined to say everyone should come here? 

It's super confusing to me.


----------



## Reaper

That cunt face is literally the perfect image they could have chosen for this :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

"Floating through a breakup" :lmao :lmao :lmao 

(This is spotify btw)


----------



## TripleG

Can those people adequately explain to me why the US Flag, the flag representing my country and the country I plan on residing in while I wear clothes displaying the flag, is considered offensive? 

If you get offended by the flag of the country you are currently residing in, I feel like it says more about you than it does about me. 

And how far does this go exactly? I fully plan on buying that Cody Rhodes American Nightmare shirt with the Bullet Club logo with US Flag designing. If I were attending a school with that rule in place, would that shirt fall under this rule and not be allowed?


----------



## Kink_Brawn

When it comes to the US flag, I actually agree with liberals, but, not for the reason you would think...

The US flag sort of represents the accomplishments and values brought and established by Europeans, specifically the British as the 13 stripes represent the original 13 colonies and the color scheme and overall design are influenced by he British flag during its colonial days. After the colonies defeated the British during the Revolutionary War, the founding fathers still recognized that they were Anglo descendants of Britain, and that Britain was their motherland for better or for worse, even though they declared independence, so they kept the influence. That flag realistically doesn't represent Blacks, Asians, Latinos, Muslims, Indians, or any other peoples that might wash up in the US, definitely is the antithesis of Native peoples. You're basically waving a round a piece of fabric that says "Sons of Britain, Uber Alles!!"

So, banning that flag is basically banning "old school, white America" in a way. I completely believe that as whites become a minority in America that there will be a push to change the flag with a rainbow flag or some shit....and no, I am not even being facetious.

So, bottom line, while I do agree that the flag represents a European descended power structure, I totally think that the descendants of those people who conquered the lands and built it into a desirable nation are totally allowed to celebrate their flag. If you don't like it, then fuck you, move back to whatever shit hole your people descend from.


----------



## deepelemblues

that isn't what the american flag represents


----------



## virus21

> Students at Sarah Lawrence College, a posh, private liberal arts college in New York consistently ranked one of the most expensive colleges in the nation, recently called on peers and others to pay female campus activists for their “emotional labor.”
> A Facebook post that went viral among the campus community listed 17 Venmo accounts belonging to Sarah Lawrence College students, most of whom were students of color.
> It was posted once on March 26 on Facebook in honor of Women’s History Month, then reposted in April as students exchanged heated words on Facebook over a campus controversy.
> “In honor of Women’s History Month, and the labor that women and femmes of color do for Sarah Lawrence every month of the year,” the post states, then lists the student Venmo accounts. Venmo is a payment service app. The post, which includes a brightly colored poster declaring “Give your $ to Women & Femmes of Color,” was inspired by the #GiveYourMoneyToWomen hashtag created by prominent feminists.
> It became fierce fodder for students the second time it was posted as they debated on Facebook a student’s release of her pet snake on campus. The student has claimed she was only given an hour by campus officials to get rid of the baby python, which she had purchased for therapeutic reasons. She told peers that, in a panic, she let it loose into the wilds of Sarah Lawrence near a student dorm by the North Lawn.
> As word spread that a python was slithering around the school, it prompted students in droves to weigh in online on the controversy.
> But then some students expressed anger that their peers appeared more upset about a python on the loose, as well as another controversy regarding a popular tree on campus slated for removal, than racism and alleged hate crimes at the school, which costs $65,550 annually in tuition and other fees.
> “How about we talk about the systemic racism, poor treatment of laborers, sexual assaults, anti-Muslim hate crimes … ?” one student of color chimed in. A discussion about white students’ lack of interest in problems facing minorities ensued.
> One poster added: “The issue that people talked abt the snake+ tree extensively but completely ignored the hate crimes against black+ Muslim students earlier this year…there’s a v clear issue in priorities here and it needs to be addressed?? No one’s saying that everyone shd never talk abt the snake its just ridiculous that people can do that but can’t be bothered to say a word abt the racism very present on campus.”
> This tenuous suggestion steadily gained traction despite the fact that Sarah Lawrence is known as a progressive, tolerant institution. For instance, last year the Princeton Review ranked Sarah Lawrence as the number one most LGBTQ friendly school in the nation. This year, during election season, one film professor let his class out early to attend the hoisting of a Black Lives Matter banner on campus.
> But soon the Facebook thread descended into talk of paying peers.
> A student reposted the “Give your $ to Women & Femmes of Color” in the snake thread, saying: “Also since W&FOC are still using our emotional labor to discuss this as nobody gives a shit about the systemic problems at this school, give your $$$.”
> Comments under that post got more heated, as two students in particular were tapped as deserving of payment for services rendered: “PAY THEM BOTH! SERIOUSLY EVERYONE PAY BOTH … NOW!”
> The tone of the posts became increasingly fraught and the content progressively more vitriolic. One poster wrote:
> “A— A———, you are a FUCKING. HORRIBLE. PERSON. BITCH. I DON’T CARE ABOUT YOU. AT ALL. GOOD. I HOPE U CRY INTO UR PILLOW AT NIGHT LIKE Y’ALL MAKE WOMEN DO EVERYDAY. I HOPE U QUESTION UR REALITY AND I HOPE U CHECK BEHIND U WHEN U WALK PLACES”
> Finally, the same poster insisted: “please pay J—– and K—- for their labor, preferably over 30$. The community is watching you and holding you accountable.”
> Two other students were also tagged: “Pay up. Pay Money. Pay ur money. Ur money isn’t urs. You’re both assholes. Pay K—- and J— at least $30.”
> The incident became widely referred to at Sarah Lawrence as “#Snakegate,” complete with memes. Eventually the topic steadily began to lose popularity among students. Rumors of the snake being sighted on campus persisted, but many agree it likely died out in the cold.
> Campus officials declined to comment on the issue.


https://archive.is/Pt0HU#selection-619.0-699.50


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21

> Salon, the struggling digital publisher, is having trouble paying its rent.
> A landlord who late last year evicted Salon from its New York offices for nonpayment of $90,000 in back rent is now trying to force the digital publisher to pay more than $700,000 for the unused portion of a five-year lease that is slated to run through September 2019.
> Salon had been paying over $300,000 a year to Vbgo Penn Plaza for offices at 31 Penn Plaza, near Madison Square Garden.
> By the fall of 2016, according to a suit filed recently in Manhattan state court, Salon had already fallen behind in its rent covering the period from July 2016 to Sept. 30, to the tune of $90,565. Vbgo said it evicted Salon in December and now is trying to get the struggling Web media company to pay up for the rest of the lease.
> Salon, which has since set up New York offices elsewhere in Manhattan, declined to comment.


http://archive.is/jLLx7#selection-1045.0-1061.91


----------



## Reaper

Twitter censoring Druge's report simply saying that America's job situation is improving :lmao :lmao


----------



## 2 Ton 21

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/03/opinion/weakening-college-sex-assault-policies.html?_r=0



> *Don’t Weaken Title IX Campus Sex Assault Policies*
> 
> 
> 
> ...Title IX treats campus sexual misconduct as a civil rights violation, which has led some to demand that campus rape allegations be handled by law enforcement agencies instead of schools. But a Title IX disciplinary proceeding doesn’t preclude victims from pursuing criminal charges. *Many victims refuse to go to the police, however, because the criminal justice system is designed to favor defendants over their accusers. Not only must the prosecution prove guilt beyond a reasonable doubt, but the defendant is presumed at trial to be innocent — which encourages scrutiny of the accuser, who is inevitably portrayed by the defense as the one who’s really to blame.
> 
> Thanks to the extremely high burden of proof required to obtain a criminal conviction, along with significant procedural advantages given to defendants *and the historical bias against female accusers that still exists in many police departments and state courts, less than 6 percent of rapes end up being prosecuted, and less than 3 percent culminate in a conviction that includes any time behind bars. It’s no mystery why 80 percent of campus sexual assaults are never reported to the police.
> 
> Sex-crime trials, like all criminal proceedings, set an extremely high bar for conviction to diminish the chance that an innocent person will be unjustly incarcerated. In contrast, the harshest penalty a university can inflict in a Title IX hearing is expulsion, an outcome that does not demand such a stringent burden of proof. In these hearings, neither party is favored, and by leveling the procedural playing field, Title IX makes it more likely that students will report sexual violence...
> 
> 
> 
> ...*One of us is a survivor of campus rape who became a lawyer and established a national nonprofit group to help other survivors find justice;* one of us is the author of a book about the real-world complexities of campus sexual assault that make such justice so elusive. Both of us are concerned that Ms. DeVos is about to make it even more difficult to hold student perpetrators accountable...


Yeah, fucking due process. Why can't the accused just be presumed guilty? Shouldn't a lawyer know how important due process is? Also, does anyone really feel like defendants have the advantage at trial? I mean sure if they're rich and hire the best attorneys, but otherwise?

*EDIT:*

Also, it seems odd to me that they're fine with rapists just getting away with their crimes and going off into the world to rape again. I guess as long as they're not raping college girls, it's fine.


----------



## Jay Valero

Reaper said:


> Twitter censoring Druge's report simply saying that America's job situation is improving :lmao :lmao


And yet twitter was A-Ok with being used to coordinate a hoped-to-be violent mob at the G20.


----------



## Pratchett




----------



## virus21




----------



## Oxidamus

2 Ton 21 said:


> Yeah, fucking due process. Why can't the accused just be presumed guilty? Shouldn't a lawyer know how important due process is? Also, does anyone really feel like defendants have the advantage at trial? I mean sure if they're rich and hire the best attorneys, but otherwise?
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> Also, it seems odd to me that they're fine with rapists just getting away with their crimes and going off into the world to rape again. I guess as long as they're not raping college girls, it's fine.


I used to think the feminist stance of 'sorta guilty until proven innocent but they're obviously not innocent anyway' wasn't supposed to be a blatant challenge to due process until I outright heard one say it that way.

I'm amazed that anyone can oppose that. Innocence before proven to be guilty is arguably one of the most fundamental, objectively fair and unbiased pillars of great societies.


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21




----------



## TripleG

Doesn't Chelsea Handler claim to be a comedian? 

And she wants people to be arrested for telling jokes? Uh, ok.


----------



## Miss Sally

TripleG said:


> Doesn't Chelsea Handler claim to be a comedian?
> 
> And she wants people to be arrested for telling jokes? Uh, ok.


She's crazy.

She talking all sorts of shit and being a complete hypocrite during the Trump campaign. If she was just doing shtick wouldn't care but she's actually serious.


----------



## Reaper

I don't care much for Koch, but damn this quote-mining is probably some of the worst I've ever seen :woah


----------



## TripleG

And then they wonder why they get called Fake News. 

I mean, come on! Get your shit together.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

Miss Sally said:


> She's crazy.
> 
> She talking all sorts of shit and being a complete hypocrite during the Trump campaign. If she was just doing shtick wouldn't care but she's actually serious.


I expect all 3rd wave feminists will follow a similar path. Getting crazier and crazier as time goes on, because they denied the simple truth of human evolution.


----------



## MrMister

Reaper said:


> I don't care much for Koch, but damn this quote-mining is probably some of the worst I've ever seen :woah



Time = National Enquirer at this point.


I think Chelsea Handler is really fucking hot for an old chick. I don't care about her idiocy or her politics. would bang imo.


----------



## Jay Valero

TripleG said:


> Doesn't Chelsea Handler claim to be a comedian?
> 
> And she wants people to be arrested for telling jokes? Uh, ok.


Hey, she'd be safe.


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894526095231528961
:lmao


----------



## virus21




----------



## Stinger Fan

> *Bakers refused to make pro-Trump birthday cake for 9-year-old boy: Report*
> 
> A boy whose letter to President Trump made national headlines last month reportedly wanted a pro-Trump cake for his birthday party, but his mother was unable to find a baker willing to fulfill the order.
> At the July 26 White House press briefing, Press Secretary Sarah Huckabee Sanders read a letter from a boy named Dylan who said Mr. Trump was his favorite president. When she later released the letter publicly, the boy’s last name was blacked out. The only identifying clue was that everyone called him “Pickle.”
> The media scrambled to verify the letter’s authenticity, and the next day, The Washington Post confirmed it was sent by 9-year-old Dylan Harbin of California.
> The Post reported that, when Dylan asked for a “Donald Trump cake” for his birthday, his mother “made him one herself, because she couldn’t find a bakery willing and able to do it.”
> Michael P. Farris is president, CEO and general counsel of the Alliance Defending Freedom, the Christian legal group defending Jack Phillips, a Colorado baker who was sued by a gay couple for declining to make their same-sex wedding cake.
> Mr. Farris wondered why bakers are allowed to decline to make birthday cakes supporting Mr. Trump, but not wedding cakes supporting same-sex marriage.
> 
> “Similarly here, cake shops declined Pickle’s order for conscience reasons,” Mr. Farris wrote in a blog post on Thursday. “Yet, no one on the Left is calling for legal action against the cake shops. And neither should anyone on the Right.”
> “The fact is that these cake shops have freedom of speech,” he continued. “They have the right to decline to use their artistic talents to celebrate events or promote messages that violate their beliefs, even if it offends a nice little kid.”
> The owner of Masterpiece Cakeshop in Lakewood, Colorado, Mr. Phillips declines to make cakes that go against his Christian beliefs, including those for bachelor’s parties or Halloween.
> For refusing to make the same-sex wedding cake, he was ordered by the state’s Civil Rights Commission to undergo “re-education” training, change his store policies and file quarterly “compliance” reports for two years.
> The U.S. Supreme Court agreed to hear Mr. Phillips’ case in June, and oral argument will likely be held in the term beginning this fall.


www.washingtontimes.com/news/2017/aug/7/bakers-refused-make-pro-trump-birthday-cake-9-year/

Are leftists in favor of declining business or not? Honestly, I wouldn't trust someone who opposes your political team to make your cake for you, regardless of what side you're on.


----------



## DOPA

You won't @Stinger Fan because the left has selective outrage syndrome. Personally I think both declining the boy and gay couples are dick moves, particularly to the 9 year old but at the same time, businesses should be able to decide for themselves who they wish to serve or not seeing it is their property. But you'll see leftists either cheer this move or sweep it under the carpet whilst plotting their next move to "reveal" Trump as a Russian Agent.


----------



## Stinger Fan

L-DOPA said:


> You won't @Stinger Fan because the left has selective outrage syndrome. Personally I think both declining the boy and gay couples are dick moves, particularly to the 9 year old but at the same time, businesses should be able to decide for themselves who they wish to serve or not seeing it is their property. But you'll see leftists either cheer this move or sweep it under the carpet whilst plotting their next move to "reveal" Trump as a Russian Agent.


I view it in a similar way as you do. I feel like businesses should be able to decline who they want to serve, but I also think they should do so based on principle , if not just that but for business reasons as well.


----------



## TripleG

In regards to refusing to bake a cake for a 9 year old boy, I'll say the same thing I did about that bakery that refused to back a wedding cake for a gay wedding. 

As a business owner, I feel you have the right to refuse service. Its your business. You do what you want with it. 

HOWEVER, don't get mad if I and others like me choose not to be customers of your business based on your politically/religiously motivated actions. 

Also, shit like this is just funny to me because it further confirms my belief that the Anti-Trump, overly PC left has become the new religious right, and its hysterical.


----------



## deepelemblues

there's this nerdy website i used to visit (topless robot) before it died because the guy behind it got a job at one of the big-name nerdy websites and the replacement guy couldn't hack it. ahhh how i miss fan fiction fridays...

but there is a facebook group that a lot of the people who commented at topless robot joined in the aftermath of TR's death, so i joined it too

but of course that facebook group is now not so much about nerdery as it is about childish two minutes hates of :trump

they had another tantrum about the ICE-courthouse-sanctuary controversy a couple days ago

after ~16 months of holding my tongue because i knew what would happen if i started blowing the fuck out of their hivemind, i advanced the rather modest opinion that judges, prosecutors, and other public officials trying to obstruct and subvert the law because of their political opinions re: immigration, was a dangerous thing that would result in judges, prosecutors and public officials obstructing and subverting other laws because of their political opinions, laws that those throwing tantrums now would not want obstructed or subverted

so of course one of the other members called me a subhuman fox news watcher and started yelling about how unconscionable it was that my subhuman self had been "let" into the group :lmao

so far the lynch mob is just that one guy but i let him have it pretty good, i suspect my group membership is not long for this world if i don't return to only commenting on the actual nerdy non-:trump hating posts


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

So, the Google employee who wrote the email about Google needing to be more inclusive of outside opinions, in order to profit and grow, was fired. Irrational PC left strikes again.


----------



## Reaper

TheNightmanCometh said:


> So, the Google employee who wrote the email about Google needing to be more inclusive of outside opinions, in order to profit and grow, was fired. Irrational PC left strikes again.


Well if he was a "real" engineer, hopefully it was a calculated move and that he can use this to launch an even more successful career. Countering the left is very lucrative right now. 

Pretty sure there are a lot of people lining up to allow him to cash in on his 15 minutes of fame. 

Not too worried. It's still wrong - but the guy will most definitely be fine. And he gets to go down as a PC martyr and not just some nobody tech at Google.


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21




----------



## CamillePunk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895090188417998848
This should be interesting.


----------



## Reaper

Holy shit this man got completely destroyed on this show :lmao


----------



## CamillePunk

And here is that interview I mentioned earlier with the Google memo guy:


----------



## Reaper

And here's this guy's resume


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894779939160858625


----------



## TripleG

I mean, he's not wrong. I was saying before Trump was elected that the media was basically giftwrapping the White House for him by acting the way they do.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Miss Sally

TripleG said:


> In regards to refusing to bake a cake for a 9 year old boy, I'll say the same thing I did about that bakery that refused to back a wedding cake for a gay wedding.
> 
> As a business owner, I feel you have the right to refuse service. Its your business. You do what you want with it.
> 
> HOWEVER, don't get mad if I and others like me choose not to be customers of your business based on your politically/religiously motivated actions.
> 
> Also, shit like this is just funny to me because it further confirms my belief that the Anti-Trump, overly PC left has become the new religious right, and its hysterical.


Agreed and SJWs have become the new Religious Right, 3rd wave Feminism is a cult, PC rhetoric is cult like, SJWs seem to have their own dogma.

What annoys me most is that the "skeptic" community is starting to bow to the whims, one of my favorite Tubers in Shoeonhead made a video which she stated that if people feel a certain way, maybe there is something to it?

Considering she was one of the people bashing Religious people for believing in nonsese it makes me laugh at how they are now starting to sympathize with a group that's no different than people preaching about God and magical nonsense. 

If you feel it, maybe it's true! Well most of the world feels God exists so atheists must be wrong!


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895243515726241792
:lmao



Miss Sally said:


> If you feel it, maybe it's true! Well most of the world feels God exists so atheists must be wrong!


Well, if an atheist is 100% sure that there is no god, then they're wrong so yeah. 

Carry on.


----------



## virus21

Reaper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895243515726241792
> :lmao


Probably for the best


----------



## virus21

> Why the Left Will Always and Inevitably Eat Their Own
> 
> Chris Bechtloff explains the ultimate end goal of leftism as:
> 
> "The last human on Earth, who is a leftist, standing on top of a mountain of skulls as he/she eats a bullet."
> 
> I never understood this as I've never understood the much more "PG" explanation I've been given in the past that "the left always eats its own."
> 
> Do they not circle the wagons?
> Do they not stay together as a team?
> I've seen democrats rally around the most criminal and corrupt of people simply because they're on "team left."
> And I've been angrily jealous when the right spinelessly refuses to protect their own when faced with a potential accusation of an "ism" or an "ist."
> 
> Still, for every example of leftists protecting a Charlie Rangel, I could see a historical example of leftists turning on their own.
> 
> Stalin on Trotsky.
> College SJW students on their leftist professors.
> And democratic candidates against each other during primaries (though that is to be expected).
> 
> But I didn't understand why.. I didn't understand the etymology of this belief.. I did not understand the underlying philosophy.
> 
> Until now.
> 
> I sat down, put pen to paper, coffee to brain, and with some Sherlockian deducing finally figured it out.. And, like other observations of the mental, psychological, and ideological traits of the left, I believe this observation will come in handy for non-leftists to understand them, as well as counter them, not to mention explain various political and historical phenomena we've witnessed in the past.
> 
> First, you must understand what drives the majority of leftists and 100% of leftist politicians - laziness.
> 
> I'm not talking about the hard-working life-long union democrat.. The tradesman or laborer who actually produces something of value and votes democrat "because that's how grand-daddy did it and we're a democrat family damnit!". I'm talking the Hillary Clinton's, the Debbie Wasserman-Schultzes, the Stalin's, the Mao Zedong's, the SJW's, the Bernie Sanders, the leftist professors, the MSM and their journalism-majoring ilk, nearly all liberal arts majors, and the Game-Of-Thrones-esque North Korean leaders.. All of them, democratically elected or not, politicians or not, are the world's "leftist elite" who deem it their right and position in life to tell others what to do.. To lead, but never toil in the field.. To command, but never contribute one calorie of energy to bringing about their "glorious leftist utopia.". All of them, NO MATTER WHAT THEY SAY, are driven first and foremost by laziness.. And this laziness trumps EVERYTHING, EVERYONE, AND ANYTHING in their lives.. It rules their lives.. It dominates their psyche.. It determines and influences every decision.. Their entire operating program, their entire point and purpose in life is simply to avoid toil, work, and rigor as much as possible.
> 
> Second, you must understand where this laziness comes from - a 100%, complete and total fear of work.. A 100% complete and total fear of labor.. A 100% cowardice of the necessary toil required for self-supportation.. These people are inferior, weak, but above all else, cowardly people who will do anything to avoid the everyday pain you, me, and others endure to put food on the table and a roof over our heads.
> 
> Hillary Clinton went straight from her rich father to her first-governor-then-president husband because she was a worthless coward.. Her laziness and fear of work was so complete she ignored Bill's infidelity as it would keep her from having to divorce him and get a real job.
> 
> Nancy Pelosi and Mark Dayton are both trust-fund baby brats who viewed real work beneath them and have yet to work ONE MINUTE of honest work in their now-approaching 70 years of life on this planet.
> 
> President Obama, also hailing from a rich grandmother, never held a real job until becoming president.
> 
> And nearly every communist hero, be it Lenin, Marx, Mao, or what have you, hailed from privileged backgrounds, ne'er dipping a toe into an honest day's work.
> 
> And you don't have to be a politician or leader to see how pervasive this pathetic cowardly fear of work is among the left.. The millions of young men and women who declare liberal arts majors every year are simply confessing their laziness, sloth, and cowardice to the world, unconsciously admitting they have no desire to work hard, provide society something of value, and demand the rest of the producers work harder to support their parasitic selves.. Like I said before, bar the hard working (and completely misled) union democrat, nearly every leftist is cripplingly afraid of real work.
> 
> Finally, ego.
> 
> A mere welfare parasite who doesn't want to work, I can understand.. He or she may be apoliticial, doesn't even care about politics, may not even be aware of their parasitic and unsustainable economic nature.. The most they participate in politics is being the sheep herded out in droves to vote democrat because "republicans be racist/sexist/hate the poor/hate children/punch kittens.". But the "professional left" cannot suffer such an inglorious life.. For in a VERY CLOSE second place to "laziness" is ego.. And their ego will not be satisfied with a mere government check.
> 
> To fool themselves into thinking they're "good, productive citizens," let alone have ANY value in life, the left subscribes to any number of political crusades as long as it doesn't require work, toil, labor or effort.. Crusades that kind of have a "no duh" aspect to them:
> 
> We're for the environment!
> We're for the equal treatment of women!
> We're for the poor!
> We're for the children!
> We're for education!
> 
> However, merely taking popular, uncourageous, and effortless political positions is not enough.. Their ego demands more action.. So these otherwise "no duh" political positions become fervent, even radical religions falsely providing leftists meaningless meaning in their lives.
> 
> Feminism
> Environmentalism
> Non-binary genderism
> Wealth redistribution/socialism
> 
> or any other kind of ism that talentless and worthless liberal arts majors are celebrating today.
> 
> These "isms" not only provide the non-working left faux meaning and agency in life, but a cause and crusade to cowardly hide behind in case they are accused or outed as being the lazy parasites they are.. Because if you are against pissing away money on education, "you hate the children." If you're against affirmative action, "you're a racist!". If you're against feminism, "you're a sexist.". And if you don't believe in global warming, "You hate the environment!"
> 
> In the end, leftists' egos and their fabricated political crusades inoculate them from the demands of the real world, while insulating their minds from the fact they're meaningless, pointless, worthless people.. Some believe their ideologies so much they find themselves fit to lead nations, and in Mao and Stalin's case, murder millions in the process.. Worse, some are so deluded, even when their ideology results in their rape, they'll still stand by it.
> 
> When you combine these three traits:
> 
> Laziness
> Fear/cowardice
> and
> Ego
> 
> you get socialism.
> 
> Not because these three items are the ingredients to form a leftist, but because leftism is the ONLY economic and political philosophy that will abide a person who is ruled and defined by these three inferior traits.. Alas, the only real "job" or "profession" a leftist can have is one of politics.
> 
> This "political career" can manifest itself in various forms in the real world,
> 
> You can have an outright politician.
> You can have a professor, teacher or academian.
> You can have an artist, philosopher, musician, or author.
> You can have a bureaucrat, social worker, or other unessential government employee.
> You can be a mouthpiece for the government as an unpaid leftist blogger, journalist, or other propagandist.
> Or you have have NGO's, non-profits, or other entities that suck on the teat of government money.
> 
> None of them require real work.
> None of them require real labor.
> All of them feed the egotist. .
> 
> The problem, however, is these industries are not self-sustaining.. They are not self-supporting.. They are not economic.. They do not produce anything of value and are therefore entirely parasitic and reliant upon other sectors of the economy to be taxed to finance these make-work industries. And it is this economic fact that is key to understanding why the left will always eat its own.
> 
> As long as the "other" parts of the economy are large and productive enough, there will be enough economic production to tax to fund and finance these fake/make-work industries.. Overpaid baby sitters elementary school teachers will continue to receive their bloated pay.. Professional hacks university professors will continue to receive tax-payer guaranteed student loan money to brainwash their idiot liberal arts majoring students.. Women too lazy to study math, who loved their careers more than their own children social workers will continue to get paid to raise other women's problem children which wouldn't be problem children if somebody stayed at home to raise them in the first place.. And talentless trust fund babies professional activists will continue to get government grants so they can avoid working a real job that is actually needed in the real world.
> 
> But what if the economy slows down?
> Or what if the economy becomes increasingly socialist and the government takes over industries that actually produces things?
> What if leftists become the majority be it an outright majority of the population or via government take over of various industries?
> 
> What will inevitably happen (as in the case with all communist economies) is you will have all the leftists wanting to be leaders, and not enough wanting to be workers.. Too many chiefs and not enough indians.. You not only saw this in the bloated communist bureaucracies (and their ego-inflated titles and awards) and drastically underutilized factories, but you can see this in the democrat party (admittedly as well as the republican party) where all the volunteers think they're going to become an elected politician, but are merely used for their volunteer labor.. And it is here the left will eat its own.
> 
> Remember that socialism and leftism is the only political philosophy where a lazy, egotistical, coward can "work.". Leftism is not DEFINED by these traits.. It only ATTRACTS PEOPLE with these traits and it is therefore defined by the people.. And an entity (be it an entire economy or a mere political party or movement) composed of people with these traits is simply not going to have enough money, resources, or ego-satisfying "leadership positions" to satiate everybody.
> 
> Leftists with their inherent laziness and parasitism simply do not generate the money/resources necessary to satisfy everyone's ego about becoming "Assistant Vice Reserve Diversity Director" or "Vice Secretariat of the Communist Central Commission.". All organizations, leftist or not, need a handful of leaders, and at least thrice the workers.. But since most leftists' egos are insatiable, not to mention their biggest and life-dominating fear is work, when the time comes and if necessary they will GLADLY abandon their ideology and throw their "beloved comrade" under the bus.. Alas, leftism only really serves as an excuse, a mask, an ideological hide out for the world's lazy, cowardly, and egotistical.. And if faced with the choice of supporting the cause (and working) or murdering the ideological brethren (to avoid work), they will gladly plant daggers in the back of every "fellow leftist."
> 
> I've said it before, and I'll say it again, it's a sad mental state to be a professional leftist.. I know they fear work above all else, to the point it ruins their lives, but if they just put in half the effort working real jobs, producing real value that the real world wants, as they do in academia, politics, and media rationalizing the theft of others, they would be immeasurably better off.. If instead of begging for grant money, a professional leftist worked a security guard shift, they'd have thrice the money.. If instead of spending 8 years earning a worthless doctorate so you can teach for $20/hour, you joined the military, you'd be an officer with a pension now.. And if instead of wasting your time protesting with a "pink pussy hat" against the patriarchy, you could be a wife with some children and a chemical engineering career waiting for you once the kids are off to school.
> 
> Alas, the K-college industry and media has done a great job convincing millions of leftists every year to throw their lives away on an ideology that is as parasitic as it is pathetic.. They've successfully sold you leftists that you are entitled to the easy life, long as you vote for them.. And they've successfully got you to waste your entire lives in sacrifice for the politically connected and not the meritocratic.
> 
> I'd say "Enjoy the Decline," but I'm afraid you're too brainwashed to understand.


http://captaincapitalism.blogspot.com/2017/08/why-left-will-always-and-inevitably-eat.html


----------



## Oxidamus

Miss Sally said:


> Agreed and SJWs have become the new Religious Right, 3rd wave Feminism is a cult, PC rhetoric is cult like, SJWs seem to have their own dogma.
> 
> What annoys me most is that the "skeptic" community is starting to bow to the whims, one of my favorite Tubers in Shoeonhead made a video which she stated that if people feel a certain way, maybe there is something to it?
> 
> Considering she was one of the people bashing Religious people for believing in nonsese it makes me laugh at how they are now starting to sympathize with a group that's no different than people preaching about God and magical nonsense.
> 
> If you feel it, maybe it's true! Well most of the world feels God exists so atheists must be wrong!


For me, things like that are a big lose/lose situation. When you get someone who is reprimanded by the government for not wanting to support something they disagree with, and then someone who isn't, because they're on the other side of politics, it shits me off because no one should, but there's no fucking consistency.

I don't know what I hate more, the fact someone can't choose who they do and do not want to support in their own business, or the absolute lack of consistency when it comes to facing consequences.

The whole point of no consistency is like the primary reason the left as a whole is absurdly lacking in logic. Obviously the crazies of the left are the cause of this and the moderates are reasonable but they don't stand up against the dumb shit and lack of consistency. Regardless of your ideology, if there is no consistency in your beliefs and (idea of) punishment, your ideology is shit.


----------



## virus21

Proof AI is superior to humans


----------



## virus21

Watch the first story. This is actually happening in a college classroom. No wonder education is in the shitter. At least the university had more common sense then what happens in cases like this.


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895734407801131008
As if there was any doubt at all as to where Youtube stands with regards to its politics. 

For once in my life, I'm actually supportive of a piece of regulation and that is to expand the law that forces telcos to be impartial to internet companies --- since they are now a platform that many creators use as a form of livelihood, so demonetizing them based on "wring-think" is a form of speech suppression and intentional financial harm. Since youtubers make money from advertisers and individuals, youtube can't be allowed to regulate that monetary compensation since it's now being earned independently. 

Youtube is a communication medium and it should be treated as such therefore subject to laws protecting individuals from discrimination of their first amendment rights.


----------



## Miss Sally

Reaper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895734407801131008
> As if there was any doubt at all as to where Youtube stands with regards to its politics.
> 
> For once in my life, I'm actually supportive of a piece of regulation and that is to expand the law that forces telcos to be impartial to internet companies --- since they are now a platform that many creators use as a form of livelihood, so demonetizing them based on "wring-think" is a form of speech suppression and intentional financial harm. Since youtubers make money from advertisers, youtube can't be allowed to regulate that monetary compensation since it's now being earned independently.
> 
> Youtube is a communication medium and it should be treated as such therefore subject to laws protecting individuals from discrimination of their first amendment rights.



Considering the fact both Google and Youtube have technical monopolies I don't see how they can push their anti-speech agendas, especially if stuff like TYT isn't being hit too.

Besides Youtube already put into place that questionable content won't be monotized, sure, fine but now they want to take them down all together.. that's going a little far. Especially when you have sites like Patreon attacking and ending funding for people they don't agree with but yet Antifa still gets money via their services.

I smell a lawsuit or a law change in the near future.


----------



## Reaper

Miss Sally said:


> I smell a lawsuit or a law change in the near future.


Unfortunately, these are all small individuals who consistently disagree with one another so I don't see them acting like a monolith long enough to even agree on a whether they should have a class action suit let alone actually partake in one. 

I'm pretty sure that right now someone that's all about small government is thinking up ways to refute my opinion on expanding legislation to protect youtubers in the first place since ya know it's a private entity and all that. 

Except of course, we already have a precedent so it would just be an extension of an existing law instead of staying behind the times. Our legislative branch needs to catch up to the ways of the internet.

---


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895450173798830081
The only science that's true for liberals is the ones they personally choose to believe in as the truth. 

Kind of like religion.


----------



## virus21

> Time for Google’s top man to hit the bricks, David Brooks declares at the New York Times, a signal that the fog of media bias may be burning off this scandal. Brooks fingers Google CEO Sundar Pichai as the worst-behaved figure in the controversy surrounding a memo on diversity issues written by an engineer at the communications giant, and excoriates him for caving to a lynch mob. If Pichai’s not prepared to be a leader, then it’s time for him to go, argues Brooks:
> 
> SEE ALSO: DCCC reverses course: “No interest” in working with pro-life Dem group
> 
> Which brings us to Pichai, the supposed grown-up in the room. He could have wrestled with the tension between population-level research and individual experience. He could have stood up for the free flow of information. Instead he joined the mob. He fired Damore and wrote, “To suggest a group of our colleagues have traits that make them less biologically suited to that work is offensive and not O.K.”
> 
> That is a blatantly dishonest characterization of the memo. Damore wrote nothing like that about his Google colleagues. Either Pichai is unprepared to understand the research (unlikely), is not capable of handling complex data flows (a bad trait in a C.E.O.) or was simply too afraid to stand up to a mob.
> 
> Regardless which weakness applies, this episode suggests he should seek a non-leadership position. We are at a moment when mobs on the left and the right ignore evidence and destroy scapegoats. That’s when we need good leaders most.
> It might be time for him to go simply for cluelessness. After firing James Damore in part for pointing out that Google imposes an ideological bubble within the organization — which his firing amply proved — Pichai then decided to hold an “all hands” meeting to discuss diversity. What could go wrong? Practically everything:
> 
> TRENDING:
> Brooks to Google CEO: Get out; Update: Survey says ...
> Google CEO Sundar Pichai has canceled an all-hands meeting scheduled for Thursday afternoon to address the diversity controversy that has dogged company for the past week after some of the proposed questions were leaked online.
> Pichai wrote that he looked forward to “a frank, open discussion” just days after firing someone who respectfully submitted frank and open thoughts on diversity:
> 
> We had hoped to have a frank, open discussion today as we always do to bring us together and move forward. But our Dory questions appeared externally this afternoon, and on some websites Googlers are now being named personally. Googlers are writing in, concerned about their safety and worried they may be “outed” publicly for asking a question in the Town Hall.
> 
> In recognition of Googlers’ concerns, we need to step back and create a better set of conditions for us to have the discussion. So in the coming days we will find several forums to gather and engage with Googlers, where people can feel comfortable to speak freely. We’ll share details soon.
> 
> Over the past two days, I have had the chance to meet with so many people here, and I have read each of your emails carefully. The vast majority of you are very supportive of our decision. A smaller percentage of you wish we would do more. And some are worried that you cannot speak out at work freely.
> Gee, I wonder why they feel they can’t speak freely? Whether or not one agrees with the scientific claims in the memo regarding biological influences on career choice, which are largely non-sequiturs to company policy development, there was nothing hostile or demeaning about it. Even if it was wrong-headed, the proper response would have been to respond to it and to counsel the employee to focus his attention elsewhere.
> 
> It seems much more likely that Damore got fired for telling Google execs about the perceived consequences within the organization of opposing its ideological bent. They proved Damore right in firing him, and then trumping up his memo as something so far beyond the pale that Damore couldn’t possibly work there any longer. Pichai then wanted to hold a public meeting for a “frank, open discussion,” which under these circumstances would have almost certainly produced the kind of frank and open discussions that emperors used to get when they held court. Let me tell you all the reasons we think you’re aaaawwwwweeeeeeesooooooome.
> 
> Brooks does Damore a service here, and a service to truth as well, by using his platform at the Paper of Record to correct the record on his memo. Pichai has been using media mischaracterizations as a fig leaf to cover for his ideological retaliation against Damore. Brooks helps strip that fig leaf, and exposes Pichai as a naked ideologue. That alone doesn’t disqualify Pichai for a CEO role, but his rank dishonesty and lack of ethics should, especially in the communications industry.
> 
> Update: Take this for what it’s worth, but Pichai’s decision to fire Damore may not be as popular within his ranks as he’s declared:
> 
> Blind, an anonymous corporate networking app, surveyed its users from over 4,000 different companies on their thoughts regarding Google’s firing of software engineer James Damore, according to Business Insider. At Google, 56 percent of the 441 employees surveyed opposed their company’s decision to fire Damore.
> 
> Blind also reported employee opinions across other tech companies, which seem to support the fired software engineer.
> 
> A majority of Microsoft, Facebook, and Amazon employees surveyed also opposed Google’s decision by margins of 57-43, 56-44, and 54-46, respectively. Nearly two-thirds of Uber’s employees surveyed also opposed the choice to terminate Damore.
> What do you think the odds were that 56% of the feedback during the “frank, open discussion” would have been critical of that decision? Or even 5.6% of the feedback?


http://hotair.com/archives/2017/08/11/brooks-google-ceo-get/


----------



## virus21




----------



## Neuron

https://www.economist.com/blogs/gulliver/2017/08/don-t-mention-war

GERMANY YES!


The article then goes on to sort of defend this by using the "have you seen the other guys?" argument. There's literally no other reason for the bottom two paragraphs to even be there.



> IGNORANCE of the law is no excuse for breaking it. Over the weekend two Chinese tourists were arrested in Germany for photographing themselves making Hitler salutes outside the Reichstag building in Berlin. The country has strict anti-hate laws, which prohibit pro-Nazi symbols and speech. The Chinese pair were released on €500 ($590) bail; police said they could face as much as three years in prison. However, the men were told they were free to leave the country, and that if a fine were handed down at trial, the bail money could be used to cover it.
> 
> Gulliver does not intend to get into the rights and wrongs of Germany’s anti-hate laws. (For what it’s worth, he would think the Hitler salute crass, insensitive and insulting while not considering that a high enough bar to curb freedom of expression.) But the incident provides an opportunity to think about the extent to which foreigners should make themselves aware of local laws and sensitivities.
> 
> We do not know for certain the Chinese travellers’ motivation for their homage to Hitler. For all we know they are fascists, fully aware of German regulations and were hoping to make a political point. But, more plausibly, they were goofing around taking a selfie, having considered neither the legality nor the bad taste of what they were doing.
> 
> Germany’s prohibition on such things is not the norm in Europe. It seems unreasonable to expect the tourists, who by all accounts were on a country-hopping tour of the continent, to understand such legal nuances in every country they visit. In that sense they are a little like globetrotting business travellers: it is not unknown for British road warriors, for example, to get nabbed for jaywalking in America and profess to being nonplussed that pedestrians cannot just cross a road wherever they please.
> 
> More seriously, consider Thailand’s lèse-majesté laws, under which even mocking the king’s dog can land you a lengthy stay at the Bangkok Hilton. Even if the business traveller were unaware of the severity of the crime, he might think it plain insensitive to sound off about the Thai monarch. That might not be enough, however: an Australian author unwittingly fell foul of lèse-majesté for writing a novel about a flawed, fictional prince that reportedly sold only seven copies. He was sentenced to three years in a Thai jail in 2009, although he was eventually pardoned.
> 
> The truth is that sometimes we are thoughtless. Entering Argentina several years ago, Gulliver's eye was caught by a sign reading “Las Malvinas son Argentinas” (the Falkland Islands are Argentine), with an accompanying sign forbidding tourists from photographing the slogan. No prizes for guessing the first thing your correspondent whipped out. At the time it felt as if it might make for an amusing picture. In retrospect it occurred to him that the subject is not one Argentinians treat with levity.


----------



## Reaper

Canadians are starting to go stark raving MAD. 

In what universe is a 22 year old a "dependent"?


----------



## Miss Sally

Reaper said:


> Canadians are starting to go stark raving MAD.
> 
> In what universe is a 22 year old a "dependent"?


One where you spend thousands of dollars to send them to learn "Higher Education" and they come back with a degree in Socio Economics or Gender Studies.

They do have one talent though, pissing off the actual successful hard working people at family gatherings!


----------



## Oxidamus

Reaper said:


> Canadians are starting to go stark raving MAD.
> 
> In what universe is a 22 year old a "dependent"?


Financially? It's probably higher.


----------



## Reaper

Oxidamus said:


> Financially? It's probably higher.


Canada's own age of financial independence is 16. Basically for locals parents can kick their kids out when they reach that age - at least that was the case in Ontario in the 90's.


----------



## Oxidamus

Reaper said:


> Canada's own age of financial independence is 16. Basically for locals parents can kick their kids out when they reach that age - at least that was the case in Ontario in the 90's.


That doesn't mean that when you hit sixteen you've got the skill, knowledge, or money, to reliably sustain yourself and progress in those aspects. It's 17 here I think. Not sure. But good luck being even 22 and bringing in enough money - and stably - to do that.


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/896599113923518464
Antifa caught extorting small businesses for protection from themselves during G20.


----------



## Steve Black Man

Was just taking an online quiz for shits and giggles and was hit with a question asking whether or not companies should provide birth control for female employees.

These were my three options...

a) Yes, Birth control is a women's health issue.

b) It should be up to the woman, not the employer.

c) Companies shouldn't have to pay for any healthcare expenses for employees.

And that's it. Bias much? 

ffs.


----------



## virus21




----------



## DOPA

http://www.order15.com/2016/10/22/f...ns-to-normal-after-removal-from-mothers-care/



> A seven-year-old boy has been removed from his mother’s care by the high court, after he was found to be suffering “significant emotional harm” due to his mother raising him as a girl.
> 
> The judge in the case slammed social services who had simply accepted that the boy should be treated as a girl.
> 
> The High Court judge hearing the case, Mr Justice Hayden, told the court that he believed the mother had been “absolutely convinced” that the boy “perceived himself as a girl” and was therefore determined to treat him as a girl, according to reports.
> 
> However, the boy, who cannot be named and is now living with his father, has naturally reverted to having masculine interests since leaving the care of his mother, the court heard.
> 
> Family court proceedings began about three years ago after the father raised a complaint that he was not allowed access to his son. A lower-ranking judge authorised a “wide ranging” inquiry forcing local authority social services staff to begin investigations.
> 
> Justice Hayden said “flares of concern” for the boy’s wellbeing had been raised by a “whole raft of multi-disciplinary agencies”, and that he couldn’t understand why social services had “disregarded so summarily” those concerns.
> 
> He said social services staff had “moved into wholesale acceptance that [the boy] should be regarded as a girl”. He called on council to undertake a review of the “social work response” to the case; a council spokesperson said a review was already underway.
> 
> The judge considered evidence from boy’s parents, local authority social workers and a psychologist to make his ruling.
> 
> In his ruling, Justice Hayden said that the boy’s mother “told me that [he] was ‘living in stealth’ by which was meant, she explained, that he was living life entirely as a girl.
> 
> “He dressed, at all times, like a girl and, it transpired, had been registered at a new general practitioner’s as a girl.
> 
> “I was also left in no doubt that [the mother] was absolutely convinced that [the boy] perceived himself as a girl.”
> 
> Justice Hayden added that his “overwhelming impression” was that the mother “believes herself to be to fighting for [her son’s] right to express himself as a girl”.
> 
> The woman had told him that the boy “expressed disdain for his penis”, he said, adding: “I consider that [the mother] has caused significant emotional harm to [her son] in her active determination that he should be a girl.”
> 
> Justice Hayden commented upon the fact that the boy had settled in well with his father and his father’s partner, actively choosing, with no pressure from either adult, to pursue interests typically seen as masculine.
> 
> “I have been told that [the father] and his partner were shocked when they first saw [the boy] by the extent to which he appeared to be a girl, both in appearance and in mannerism,” said the judge. “However, what is striking is how well [the boy] has settled down.
> 
> “I have noted from reports that [the boy] has become interested in Power Rangers, SpongeBob, superheroes and is constantly finding new interests … It is striking that most of [the boy’s] interests are male-oriented.
> 
> He concluded: “I am entirely satisfied, both on the basis of the reports and [the father’s] evidence at this hearing, that he has brought no pressure on [the boy] to pursue masculine interests. [The boy’s] interests and energy are entirely self-motivated.”


This is great news, very good decision all around. Not usually in favour of the state intervening in how parents raise their children but in the case of forcing transgenderism on to young children I completely agree.

It seems to have had a healthy impact on the boy too, which undermines the far left narrative when it comes to this particular issue.


----------



## virus21

Remember those women only screenings of Wonder Woman....


----------



## Reaper

^^ Segregation _shouldn't _be illegal. We need to stop conflating things and putting in more and more government into everything imo. 

Otherwise all schools that are segregated would be illegal too but they aren't 

Meanwhile in England :lmao


----------



## virus21




----------



## DOPA

These people are so dense and don't realize their own hypocrisy.


----------



## Vic Capri

Yeah, I don't like racists either, but it doesn't give me the right to assault them.

- Vic


----------



## virus21




----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897038156142456832
:loweringangle


----------



## Miss Sally

Reaper said:


> ^^ Segregation _shouldn't _be illegal. We need to stop conflating things and putting in more and more government into everything imo.
> 
> Otherwise all schools that are segregated would be illegal too but they aren't
> 
> Meanwhile in England :lmao


You'd think the people who talk about other peoples and cultures would know that, considering they're champions for them right?

Are you telling me these people have zero clue about anything about the culture and customs outside of the superficial? No way!


----------



## El Dandy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897445750317219840
Fantasy Football Auction Drafts are racist now
@MrMister just more proof that SLOW Draft League is best league


----------



## virus21

> A few organizations are teaming up to offer $10,000 journalism grants only for female and racial minority journalists, according to a Wednesday report.
> 
> The organizations will be choosing four applicants to receive the grants, along with access to Brandeis University’s library and technology resources, mentoring, and research assistance, reported The College Fix.
> 
> “[The Fund for Investigative Journalism (FIJ)] is proud to partner with the Schuster Institute [for Investigative Journalism at Brandeis University] on these diversity fellowships. We are on the leading edge of a growing effort to address a terrible imbalance in our business,” said Ricardo Sandoval Palos, president of FIJ, to The Huffington Post. “This valuable experience … creates an important new opportunity for a long-neglected community of investigative journalists. Over the course of a year, they’ll be weaving important stories with great potential for social impact and change.”
> 
> The announcement explicitly states that “applications from women and journalists of color working in any type of media — print, audio, video, online — will be considered.”
> 
> The Schuster Institute offered the grants in 2016, as well.
> 
> “Without greater diversity in journalism, some very important stories are never pitched, some assignments never made, facts never gathered, and serious abuses of power never uncovered,” said the Schuster Institute in its 2016 application announcement.
> 
> The Daily Caller News Foundation reached out to FIJ, the Schuster Institute, and the Ford Foundation for comment but received none in time for publication.





> Professors attending a recent academic conference were advised to treat racial microaggressions in the classroom like actual assaults, according to attendees’ tweets.
> 
> The advice was doled out at a panel workshop at the annual Association for Theatre in Higher Education conference, held in Las Vegas earlier this month.
> 
> The workshop at which the comments were made focused on ways to make theater for students of color a “safe space,” according to the conference’s program.
> 
> “A panel discussion exploring an adaption of the ‘Safe Spaces’ LQBTQ training model and applying it to faculty training for all theatre students of color,” the program states.
> 
> “Treating racism in our classrooms as we would an assault removes the burden from the victim and begins to create safe space,” one scholar in attendance, Professor Shawna Mefferd Kelty of SUNY Plattsburgh, tweeted out.
> 
> Another attendee, Penn State Professor Jeanmarie Higgins, also tweeted: “Faculty: Treat racist microaggressions in classroom as you wd assault. Overtalking puts burden on students of color. -K Papailler.”
> 
> The comments are attributed to Iva-Kristi Papailler, listed in the program as a Georgia College educator. Papailler could not be located for comment by The College Fix. An email sent to her Georgia College address was rejected as undeliverable.
> 
> But Dr. Mefferd Kelty, in an email to The College Fix, put the comments in context:
> 
> The tweet was in reference to a session on creating safe spaces for theatre students of color. Specifically, it was a quote from one of the speakers and to clarify: If we as faculty treated victims of racism and micro-aggressions the way we would if someone were physically assaulted, we would then remove the burden from the victim. We don’t ask someone who was punched in the gut whether or not it really happened. We don’t ask victims of physical violence to have to justify their trauma. It wasn’t a comment about retaliatory violence, it was about believing and supporting our students of color.
> 
> The Association for Theatre in Higher Education describes itself as a “comprehensive non-profit professional membership organization.” Participants at the annual conference utilized the #ATHE2017 hashtag to share what they learned.
> 
> One speaker talked about her “feminist, antiracist approach to teaching musical theatre history.” Another tweet stemming from the conference stated that “Game shows are white propaganda. Reflect what whites believe so they don’t face world they’ve created.”
> 
> The game show tweet was from Professor Gibson Cima of American University. He told The College Fix he was simply tweeting out arguments others made at the conference and the sentiments are not necessarily reflective of his personal opinion.
> 
> View image on Twitter
> View image on Twitter
> Follow
> Gibson Cima @gibsoncima
> Chris Martin - Game shows are white propaganda. Reflect what whites believe so they don't face world they've created. #Athe2017 #athe17
> 10:56 AM - Aug 6, 2017
> 1 1 Reply Retweets 2 2 likes
> Twitter Ads info and privacy
> “I am the Focus Group Representative for the Theory and Criticism Focus Group of the Association for Theatre in Higher Education. In my role as FGR, I maintain our web presence throughout the annual conference by tweeting the arguments of papers that are presented during our panels and roundtables,” Cima said.
> 
> “If you check my feed, you will find many such tweets tracing the conversations being had by our members. The tweets that you mention do not reflect my personal opinions, rather they repeat the arguments advanced at an academic conference for the benefit of members attending and those in the wider field who were unable to attend,” he added.


https://www.thecollegefix.com/post/35485/


----------



## Reaper

Shkreli with a vision of the future I can totally get behind :mark: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897688254929096704
:banderas


----------



## Kink_Brawn

virus21 said:


> https://www.thecollegefix.com/post/35485/
> 
> 
> 
> A few organizations are teaming up to offer $10,000 journalism grants only for female and racial minority journalists, according to a Wednesday report.
> 
> The organizations will be choosing four applicants to receive the grants, along with access to Brandeis University’s library and technology resources, mentoring, and research assistance, reported The College Fix.
> 
> “[The Fund for Investigative Journalism (FIJ)] is proud to partner with the Schuster Institute [for Investigative Journalism at Brandeis University] on these diversity fellowships. We are on the leading edge of a growing effort to address a terrible imbalance in our business,” said Ricardo Sandoval Palos, president of FIJ, to The Huffington Post. “This valuable experience … creates an important new opportunity for a long-neglected community of investigative journalists. Over the course of a year, they’ll be weaving important stories with great potential for social impact and change.”
> 
> The announcement explicitly states that “applications from women and journalists of color working in any type of media — print, audio, video, online — will be considered.”
> 
> The Schuster Institute offered the grants in 2016, as well.
> 
> “Without greater diversity in journalism, some very important stories are never pitched, some assignments never made, facts never gathered, and serious abuses of power never uncovered,” said the Schuster Institute in its 2016 application announcement.
> 
> The Daily Caller News Foundation reached out to FIJ, the Schuster Institute, and the Ford Foundation for comment but received none in time for publication.
> Quote:
> Professors attending a recent academic conference were advised to treat racial microaggressions in the classroom like actual assaults, according to attendees’ tweets.
> 
> The advice was doled out at a panel workshop at the annual Association for Theatre in Higher Education conference, held in Las Vegas earlier this month.
> 
> The workshop at which the comments were made focused on ways to make theater for students of color a “safe space,” according to the conference’s program.
> 
> “A panel discussion exploring an adaption of the ‘Safe Spaces’ LQBTQ training model and applying it to faculty training for all theatre students of color,” the program states.
> 
> “Treating racism in our classrooms as we would an assault removes the burden from the victim and begins to create safe space,” one scholar in attendance, Professor Shawna Mefferd Kelty of SUNY Plattsburgh, tweeted out.
> 
> Another attendee, Penn State Professor Jeanmarie Higgins, also tweeted: “Faculty: Treat racist microaggressions in classroom as you wd assault. Overtalking puts burden on students of color. -K Papailler.”
> 
> The comments are attributed to Iva-Kristi Papailler, listed in the program as a Georgia College educator. Papailler could not be located for comment by The College Fix. An email sent to her Georgia College address was rejected as undeliverable.
> 
> But Dr. Mefferd Kelty, in an email to The College Fix, put the comments in context:
> 
> The tweet was in reference to a session on creating safe spaces for theatre students of color. Specifically, it was a quote from one of the speakers and to clarify: If we as faculty treated victims of racism and micro-aggressions the way we would if someone were physically assaulted, we would then remove the burden from the victim. We don’t ask someone who was punched in the gut whether or not it really happened. We don’t ask victims of physical violence to have to justify their trauma. It wasn’t a comment about retaliatory violence, it was about believing and supporting our students of color.
> 
> The Association for Theatre in Higher Education describes itself as a “comprehensive non-profit professional membership organization.” Participants at the annual conference utilized the #ATHE2017 hashtag to share what they learned.
> 
> One speaker talked about her “feminist, antiracist approach to teaching musical theatre history.” Another tweet stemming from the conference stated that “Game shows are white propaganda. Reflect what whites believe so they don’t face world they’ve created.”
> 
> The game show tweet was from Professor Gibson Cima of American University. He told The College Fix he was simply tweeting out arguments others made at the conference and the sentiments are not necessarily reflective of his personal opinion.
> 
> View image on Twitter
> View image on Twitter
> Follow
> Gibson Cima @gibsoncima
> Chris Martin - Game shows are white propaganda. Reflect what whites believe so they don't face world they've created. #Athe2017 #athe17
> 10:56 AM - Aug 6, 2017
> 1 1 Reply Retweets 2 2 likes
> Twitter Ads info and privacy
> “I am the Focus Group Representative for the Theory and Criticism Focus Group of the Association for Theatre in Higher Education. In my role as FGR, I maintain our web presence throughout the annual conference by tweeting the arguments of papers that are presented during our panels and roundtables,” Cima said.
> 
> “If you check my feed, you will find many such tweets tracing the conversations being had by our members. The tweets that you mention do not reflect my personal opinions, rather they repeat the arguments advanced at an academic conference for the benefit of members attending and those in the wider field who were unable to attend,” he added
Click to expand...

W-W-Why is there a bunch of young white men marching through the streets with torches!?


----------



## Reaper

NVM.


----------



## TripleG

El Dandy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897445750317219840
> Fantasy Football Auction Drafts are racist now


See, when I say the PCers are Anti-Fun, its stuff like this that gives me proof. 

Yes, with all the real problems in the world, lets go after Fantasy Football! That's the real enemy!


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/898194452715458560
Try to guess which is a right-wing racist and which is the left-wing racist and tell me why we should care about identity politics and those who push them ... since both on display are essentially identitarians. 

This is for those people who still advocate for identity politics btw .. without remembering that KKK were the original identitarians who used identity politics.

Yet another reason why we can't erase or re-write history because we forget or fail to associate left-wing ideologies with the original racists and fascists who used identity politics to push their rhetoric and eventually became violent to ensure its implementation.


----------



## Vic Capri

Abraham Lincoln bust vandalized in Chicago. fpalm

- Vic


----------



## Reaper

They're coming for the Museums next.


----------



## MrMister

Fantasy football drafts are now similar to slavery :lmao

I'm not sure how many shark jumping moments we're at now since I've lost count.



Reaper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897038156142456832
> :loweringangle


I honestly can't tell if real or satire.


----------



## Kink_Brawn

Reaper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/898194452715458560
> .
> 
> This is for those people who still advocate for identity politics btw .. without *remembering that KKK were the original identitarians who used identity po*litics.


LOL wut??

That isn't a serious statement, right?? The founding fathers were literally white nationalists, and I am pretty sure they predated the KKK. Hell, the Anglos didn't even think Germans were as white as them. Also, the KKK killed hundreds of whit men too. Catholic Irish and Italians. they were an extremist political and religous motivated group that has been turned into cartoon villains of racial prejudice by media.

Roaming Millenial just hates identity politics because, as pointed out by some dude, she has no identity. Many mixed race people do struggle with identity because they don't belong to any particular race.


----------



## Reaper

Kink_Brawn said:


> LOL wut??
> 
> That isn't a serious statement, right?? The founding fathers were literally white nationalists, and I am pretty sure they predated the KKK. Hell, the Anglos didn't even think Germans were as white as them.


Goes to show you that your entire understanding of identity politics is limited to what the left tells you about it. KKK's politics were identity politics that led them to implement their ideology violently. That was exactly what I was saying. The left isn't there yet, but they are getting there. 

Also, thanks for reducing Roaming's hate for identity politics to her mixed race ... without the self-awareness of your racist attitude. She's mixed therefore she lacks identity and therefore hates identity politics. 

I don't know if I should laugh at your opinion or be baffled by its incredulity.


----------



## Reaper

Apparently Superheros are villains according to this school.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Reaper said:


> Apparently Superheros are villains according to this school.


That seems something a cartoon version of a catholic school rule would come up with :lol . Then again, I went to a catholic school that banned wrestling shirts so yeh


----------



## Reaper

Stinger Fan said:


> That seems something a cartoon version of a catholic school rule would come up with [emoji38] . Then again, I went to a catholic school that banned wrestling shirts so yeh


Or Catholic schools that ban Harry Potter for being a wizard. Lol.
---


----------



## Stephen90

Franchesca Ramsey is a cunt Fuck her.


----------



## Miss Sally

Museums and libraries are targets for vandalism in the future. 

Public statues aren't enough.


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/898458168841322496
"White women are born into not being human"

White women drink water and take notes ... like the self-subjugated appeasers they are. 

Cancer.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Miss Sally

Reaper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/898458168841322496
> "White women are born into not being human"
> 
> White women drink water and take notes ... like the self-subjugated appeasers they are.
> 
> Cancer.


One can only hope so, maybe then they'll stop preaching and stop trying to boss everyone else.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Miss Sally said:


> Museums and libraries are targets for vandalism in the future.
> 
> Public statues aren't enough.


That's something that worries me in the future. Who is to say that some crazy person wouldn't try to burn to a civil war museum? I like to think people are better than that, but the rate things are going, I'm not so sure.


----------



## virus21




----------



## DOPA

https://www.leoweekly.com/2017/08/white-people/



> Some things I’m thinking about that should change (in that Southern, black grandmama voice):
> 
> 1. White people, if you don’t have any descendants, will your property to a black or brown family. Preferably one that lives in generational poverty.
> 
> 2. White people, if you’re inheriting property you intend to sell upon acceptance, give it to a black or brown family. You’re bound to make that money in some other white privileged way.
> 
> 3. If you are a developer or realty owner of multi-family housing, build a sustainable complex in a black or brown blighted neighborhood and let black and brown people live in it for free.
> 
> 4. White people, if you can afford to downsize, give up the home you own to a black or brown family. Preferably a family from generational poverty.
> 
> 5. White people, if any of the people you intend to leave your property to are racists assholes, change the will, and will your property to a black or brown family. Preferably a family from generational poverty.
> 
> 6. White people, re-budget your monthly so you can donate to black funds for land purchasing.
> 
> 7. White people, especially white women (because this is yaw specialty — Nosey Jenny and Meddling Kathy), get a racist fired. Yaw know what the fuck they be saying. You are complicit when you ignore them. Get your boss fired cause they racist too.
> 
> 8. Backing up No. 7, this should be easy but all those sheetless Klan, Nazi’s and Other lil’ dick-white men will all be returning to work. Get they ass fired. Call the police even: they look suspicious.
> 
> 9. OK, backing up No. 8, if any white person at your work, or as you enter in spaces and you overhear a white person praising the actions from yesterday, first, get a pic. Get their name and more info. Hell, find out where they work — Get Them Fired. But certainly address them, and, if you need to, you got hands: use them.
> 
> 10. Commit to two things: Fighting white supremacy where and how you can (this doesn’t mean taking up knitting, unless you’re making scarves for black and brown kids in need), and funding black and brown people and their work.


Remember white people, you must both give reparations and give up your property to BLM if you're downsizing, inheriting or selling the property. Remember, you're privileged! It doesn't matter if you are a working class Caucasian who needs that property to have a roof over your head so you aren't homeless, you're bound to make enough money to buy another property.....because you're white! All white people are privileged and rich right? Fuck individual circumstances and the fact even white people can suffer in poverty. 

Oh and make sure you get people fired if they have racist views you don't like (that isn't actually a bad thing but the demands for it are condescending to say the least).

If you don't agree to these 10 points then you're a dirty racist. It must be true for the BLM told you so. Also if you are black and don't agree to this then clearly you are a ****/uncle tom.

#SarcasmForThoseWhoDon'tGetIt.


----------



## CamillePunk

> 7. White people, especially white women (because this is yaw specialty — Nosey Jenny and Meddling Kathy), get a racist fired.


So white women should try to get the author fired is what I'm getting out of this.

lol jk black people can't be racist because magical thinking


----------



## USAUSA1

You see the hate Trump has created in less than a year. Don't be in denial,stay woke.


----------



## DOPA




----------



## CamillePunk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/898880670088298496

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899048211662467072
:lmao


----------



## Pratchett

L-DOPA said:


>


I watched the video yesterday and I agree with Sargon - this can't be real. This has to be some kind of Onion (or parody) type of piece. If it is real, one has to question why the extreme left is doing everything within its power to increase the following of the Alt-Right. And here I thought I was crazy for believing in the Lizard People.

:mj


----------



## Reaper

Also, that's not even a butt crack, that's the small of her back :lmao 

But you can't expect fat women who have tubs of lard hanging from their backs to know what fit women look like :mj


----------



## 2 Ton 21

> *Traveler, USC's mascot, comes under scrutiny for having a name similar to Robert E. Lee's horse*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: length
> 
> 
> 
> When Richard Saukko galloped his chalk-white Arabian horse named Traveler around the Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum almost 56 years ago, it was supposed to be a one-time stunt.
> 
> Instead, the brief performance before USC kicked off its season against Georgia Tech turned into one of college football’s iconic traditions. A succession of white horses named Traveler have followed — Traveler IX debuts this fall — trotting out of the tunnel as “Conquest” plays and the costumed Trojan warrior atop the horse waves a sword. But during a rally earlier this week to show solidarity in the aftermath of the violence in Charlottesville, Va., a USC campus group linked the name to Confederate Gen. Robert E. Lee, whose favorite horse was Traveller.
> 
> At the rally, according to the student newspaper the Daily Trojan, Saphia Jackson, co-director of the USC Black Student Assembly, asked students not to be quiet, and reminded that “white supremacy hits close to home” and referenced the name of the Trojans mascot.
> 
> The Black Student Assembly did not respond to requests for comment, but questions about the name’s provenance have increased on social media in the midst of the national discussion on race.
> 
> Saukko died in 1992, but his widow wasn’t surprised when a reporter called Friday.
> 
> “The problem is this: maybe three weeks ago it was fine,” Pat Saukko DeBernardi said. “So now the flavor of the day is . . . we all have to be in hysteria. . . . It’s more of a political issue. The horse isn’t political and neither am I.”
> 
> She noted that the name of Lee’s well-known horse included an extra “l” and, besides, Traveler was already named when her late husband purchased him for $5,000 in 1958, half the asking price. The horse was a fixture in movies like “Snowfire” and “The Ballad of a Gunfighter.”
> 
> “He was a movie horse and he turned mean,” Richard Saukko once told The Times. “That’s how I got him so cheap. A few months later, he’d become so gentle again, people wouldn’t believe it was the same horse.”
> 
> USC officials spotted Saukko, a salesman from Sunland, riding Traveler during the Rose Parade in 1961. Three days before football season started that fall, they asked him to perform. He used Charlton Heston’s leftover costumes from “Ben Hur” to assemble a Trojan warrior outfit — though the armor bruised his arms.
> 
> A USC spokesman pointed to a history of Traveler on USC’s website when asked about the name’s origin.
> 
> “USC’s mascot horse is a symbol of ancient Troy. Its rider, with costume and sword, is a symbol of a Trojan warrior,” the final paragraph said. “The name Traveler, spelled with one ‘l,’ is a common name among horses. . . . USC’s Traveler is and has always been a proud symbol of Troy. There is no truth to any other claims or rumors about its name.”
> 
> But the name isn’t that common. According to Equibase, a leading source of horse racing statistics, there have been only three registered thoroughbreds named Traveler in the U.S. since 1945. Only two quarter horses have been registered with the name. Another site, which tracks pet names, doesn’t rank Traveler in the top 100 most popular names for horses.
> 
> The earliest mention of a connection between Lee and USC’s Traveler appears to have come in Saukko’s four-paragraph obituary in The Times.
> 
> “Saukko's first horse was half Arabian, half Tennessee walker and was named Traveler I, after the horse of Civil War general Robert E. Lee,” the story said.
> 
> The detail wasn’t attributed to a source and the obituary didn’t carry a byline.
> 
> An Associated Press story in 2005 described the similarity to the name of Lee’s horse as “merely coincidental,” but, again, didn’t attribute the information.
> 
> The name remains an institution at USC. It’s trademarked. For $1,700 plus transportation expenses, the horse will appear at your event. A statue of Traveler was unveiled in 2010, modeled after the “pure white Andalusian horse that is our majestic mascot.” Traveler VII’s hoofprints were memorialized in concrete in 2012 to be displayed on campus.
> 
> But unease lingers in some quarters over Traveler’s name and what it might represent today.
> 
> Pat Saukko DeBernardi declined to wade too far into the issue.
> 
> “Over at USC they're nonpolitical about their horse,” Pat Saukko DeBernardi said. “What if their name would be Lee? Would they want to change it? It doesn't make any difference. . . . He’s a wonderful horse and a great mascot.”


Not named after Lee's horse. Just has the same name with one less L. fpalm

Who would even bother to look up the name of Lee's horse in the first place?


----------



## Stinger Fan

2 Ton 21 said:


> Not named after Lee's horse. Just has the same name with one less L. fpalm
> 
> Who would even bother to look up the name of Lee's horse in the first place?


Very sad people


----------



## virus21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848741130040623106:ha


----------



## virus21




----------



## DesolationRow

Yes, this is the world in which we live now:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899304909811490816


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Joss Whedon is getting raked over the coals because his ex-wife wrote an article claiming he cheated on her and that somehow makes him a fake feminist. She histrionically even claims finding this out gave her PTSD and that really she was the driving force for all his success.

http://www.thewrap.com/joss-whedon-feminist-hypocrite-infidelity-affairs-ex-wife-kai-cole-says/



> *Joss Whedon Is a ‘Hypocrite Preaching Feminist Ideals,’ Ex-Wife Kai Cole Says (Guest Blog)*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: length
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been asked some questions by the press recently about my divorce from Joss Whedon, to whom I was married for 16 years. There is misinformation out there and I feel the best way to clear up the situation is to tell my truth. Let me begin by saying I am a very private person and the act of writing this is antithetical to who I am and everything I stand for. Yet, at the same time, I feel compelled to go on the record and clear up some misperceptions. I don’t think it is fair to me or other women to remain silent any longer.
> 
> I met Joss in 1991. I was driving across the country from Massachusetts on a whim, and met him when I was passing through Los Angeles. We fell in love and I moved to L.A. so we could be together.
> 
> I was with him when his “Buffy the Vampire Slayer” script was adapted, and the resulting movie released. It was painful to see how his vision was interpreted by the production team and on our honeymoon to England in 1995, I urged him to figure out how to turn it into a TV show. He didn’t want to work in television anymore, following in his father’s and grandfather’s footsteps, but I convinced him it was the fastest way to get the experience he needed, so he could direct his own films someday. I had no idea, in that lovely garden in Bath, that it would change everything.
> 
> There were times in our relationship that I was uncomfortable with the attention Joss paid other women. He always had a lot of female friends, but he told me it was because his mother raised him as a feminist, so he just liked women better. He said he admired and respected females, he didn’t lust after them. I believed him and trusted him. On the set of “Buffy,” Joss decided to have his first secret affair.
> 
> Fifteen years later, when he was done with our marriage and finally ready to tell the truth, he wrote me, “When I was running ‘Buffy,’ I was surrounded by beautiful, needy, aggressive young women. It felt like I had a disease, like something from a Greek myth. Suddenly I am a powerful producer and the world is laid out at my feet and I can’t touch it.” But he did touch it. He said he understood, “I would have to lie — or conceal some part of the truth — for the rest of my life,” but he did it anyway, hoping that first affair, “would be ENOUGH, that THEN we could move on and outlast it.”
> 
> Joss admitted that for the next decade and a half, he hid multiple affairs and a number of inappropriate emotional ones that he had with his actresses, co-workers, fans and friends, while he stayed married to me. He wrote me a letter when our marriage was falling apart, but I still didn’t know the whole truth, and said, “I’ve never loved anyone or wanted to be with anyone in any real or long-term way except for you ever. And I love our life. I love how you are, how we are, who you are and what we’ve done both separately and together, how much fun we have…” He wanted it all; he didn’t want to choose, so he accepted the duality as a part of his life.
> 
> Then later, after he confessed everything, he told me, “I let myself love you. I stopped worrying about the contradiction. As a guilty man I knew the only way to hide was to act as though I were righteous. And as a husband, I wanted to be with you like we had been. I lived two lives.” When he walked out of our marriage, and was trying to make “things seem less bewildering” to help me understand how he could have lied to me for so long, he said, “In many ways I was the HEIGHT of normal, in this culture. We’re taught to be providers and companions and at the same time, to conquer and acquire — specifically sexually — and I was pulling off both!”
> 
> Despite understanding, on some level, that what he was doing was wrong, he never conceded the hypocrisy of being out in the world preaching feminist ideals, while at the same time, taking away my right to make choices for my life and my body based on the truth. He deceived me for 15 years, so he could have everything he wanted. I believed, everyone believed, that he was one of the good guys, committed to fighting for women’s rights, committed to our marriage, and to the women he worked with. But I now see how he used his relationship with me as a shield, both during and after our marriage, so no one would question his relationships with other women or scrutinize his writing as anything other than feminist.
> 
> I thought we were a couple, a team. I was a powerful influence on the career choices Joss made during the 20 years we were together (we lived together for four years before marrying). I kept him grounded, and helped him find the quickest way to the success he so deeply craved. I loved him. And in return, he lied to me. A lot. He said, after he left, he understood: “It’s not just like I killed you, but that I’d done it subtly, over years. That I’d been poisoning you. Chipping away at you.” He made me doubt my own instincts and watched me move further away from my personal values and social mores, trying to connect with him, never telling me it was impossible. By the time he finally confessed the truth, 15 years after his first affair on the set of “Buffy,” I was broken. My brain could not fit my experience of our life together, through the new lens of his deceit.
> 
> My entire reality changed overnight, and I went from being a strong, confident woman, to a confused, frightened mess. I was eventually diagnosed with Complex PTSD and for the last five years, I have worked hard to make sense of everything that happened and find my balance again. It has not been easy, because even though in my personal life I have been completely open about what happened, publicly people only know his superficial presentation of us: him as the lovable geek-feminist and me in the background, as his wife and supporter.
> 
> We’re finally divorced; I’m doing architecture again, and slowly getting my life and self-esteem back.
> 
> Until recently, Joss was still letting the illusion of our marriage stay intact. Now that it is finally public, I want to let women know that he is not who he pretends to be. I want the people who worship him to know he is human, and the organizations giving him awards for his feminist work, to think twice in the future about honoring a man who does not practice what he preaches. But no matter what happens, or how people interpret this statement, I no longer have to carry the burden of Joss’ long-term deceit and confessions. I am free.
> 
> Editor’s Note: A spokesperson for Joss Whedon provided the following response, “While this account includes inaccuracies and misrepresentations which can be harmful to their family, Joss is not commenting, out of concern for his children and out of respect for his ex-wife.”


And some of his fans are abandoning their fandom because of it.

http://ew.com/tv/2017/08/21/joss-whedon-whedonesque/



> *Joss Whedon fan site shuts down after ex-wife's critical essay*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: length
> 
> 
> 
> After 15 years, Whedonesque is shutting down.
> 
> The popular Joss Whedon fan site announced Monday it is “closing down” and will become a read-only site “at some stage” in the future. The site was a discussion board hub for all things related to The Avengers director and Firefly showrunner, who has inspired a passionate and loyal fan community that few writer-producers in Hollywood can match.
> 
> Recently, Whedon — who has supported and espoused feminist causes and created strong female characters throughout his career — has been under fire among some.fans after his ex-wife, Kai Cole, wrote a guest blog for The Wrap alleging her former husband is a “hypocrite preaching feminist ideals.”
> 
> The two were married in the 1990s, separated in 2012 and finalized their divorce in 2016. Cole accused her ex of.a “secret affair” on the set of.Buffy the Vampire Slayer, and claimed Whedon “hid multiple affairs and a number of inappropriate emotional ones that he had with his actresses, co-workers, fans, and friends.” Cole said she wrote the blog.“to let women know that he is not who he pretends to be.” Whedon issued a statement saying.the blog “includes inaccuracies and misrepresentations,” but also that he won’t comment “out of concern for his children and out of respect for his ex-wife.”
> 
> Whedonesque owners were asked by readers if the site was shutting down because of “the issue” or for another reason..While no exact reason was given for the closure, one owner, Caroline van Oosten de Boer, didn’t deny it might have been a factor, but stated, “I have been toying with closing down the site for various reasons for the last five years or so.”
> 
> On social media, van Oosten de Boer also tweeted about the site shut down (and alluded to Cole’s accusations):
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899441825722904576
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899467137504489473
> Readers opinions were varied, many feeling that Whedon’s personal life shouldn’t be an issue in continuing the fan site. Though as one reader put it: “Seems the right decision to close the site, and a dignified last post. This site has felt like a kind of time capsule to me, the way it harks back to the golden age of Joss Whedon shows, and also the now antiquated site design.  It served fans of his work well over the years, but times change and it’s time to move on..Obviously, a sad way for things to end, but such is life. I guess heroes always turn out to be flawed and complex people, some more than others.”
> 
> Despite the site closing, the Whedonseque Twitter account will remain active:
> 
> Whedon was previously criticized from a feminist perspective after his film The Avengers: Age of Ultron came under fire for its depiction of Black Widow’s storyline.
> 
> Next up for Whedon is Nov. 17’s Justice League, where Whedon took over directing duties from Zack Snyder after the latter suffered a personal family tragedy.
> 
> For more on Whedon, check out our 2013 deep-dive interview with the director where he talks about his upbringing, inspirations, early career and more.


How does him sticking his dick in more than one woman mean he doesn't actually believe what he believes? Like if they found out that he was paying all his actresses less than actors in his shows/movies they'd have a point. Him cheating, if true, is a shitty thing to do, but it doesn't mean anything about his politics. Also, it's funny how quick they are to believe an obviously bitter ex-wife.

After this and the Black Widow/AOU controversy, one would think Whedon would just say "fuck it, it's not worth being on this team anymore".


----------



## TripleG

Hey, you live by the sword, you die by the sword.


----------



## Stinger Fan

2 Ton 21 said:


> Joss Whedon is getting raked over the coals because his ex-wife wrote an article claiming he cheated on her and that somehow makes him a fake feminist. She histrionically even claims finding this out gave her PTSD and that really she was the driving force for all his success.
> 
> http://www.thewrap.com/joss-whedon-feminist-hypocrite-infidelity-affairs-ex-wife-kai-cole-says/
> 
> 
> 
> And some of his fans are abandoning their fandom because of it.
> 
> http://ew.com/tv/2017/08/21/joss-whedon-whedonesque/
> 
> 
> 
> How does him sticking his dick in more than one woman mean he doesn't actually believe what he believes? Like if they found out that he was paying all his actresses less than actors in his shows/movies they'd have a point. Him cheating, if true, is a shitty thing to do, but it doesn't mean anything about his politics. Also, it's funny how quick they are to believe an obviously bitter ex-wife.
> 
> After this and the Black Widow/AOU controversy, one would think Whedon would just say "fuck it, it's not worth being on this team anymore".


I suppose it means that he doesn't respect his wife and the sanctity of their marriage for cheating several times. That's also the mother of his children too don't forget, this guy talks about how important his mother is and how all men have womb envy and all that. He's kind of had this coming, he's called Ivanka Trump a dog and mocked Nicole Kidman's appearance on twitter. Stuff he'd never let any Republican get away with doing to a woman. Its nice to see him get a good slice of humble pie for being a total jackass


----------



## virus21




----------



## Vic Capri

Hopefully, Whedon will delete his Twitter account again.

- Vic


----------



## Walking Deadman

DesolationRow said:


> Yes, this is the world in which we live now:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899304909811490816


That mentality annoys me so much. My sister's dumbass husband thinks gangs are "oppressed" and have a culture that should be respected.


----------



## Reaper

2 Ton 21 said:


> Him cheating, if true, is a shitty thing to do, but it doesn't mean anything about his politics. Also, it's funny how quick they are to believe an obviously bitter ex-wife.
> 
> After this and the Black Widow/AOU controversy, one would think Whedon would just say "fuck it, it's not worth being on this team anymore".


Actually, men cheating on women without their consent is literally the consequence of a patriarchal mentality.


----------



## Miss Sally

Well if he is fucking around having emotional affairs, using his power and position to sleep with women and constantly cheating on his wife, he's a fake feminist.

Someone who believes in equality wouldn't use his position in such a manner with vulnerable women, he wouldn't be fucking his wife over.

It's great to say you're this (Ideology) but if you do not live it then indeed you're a fake.

There's a reason why many male feminists like Joss are despised by Feminists because they use their Feminist stance as a way to manipulate women and cover up for their wrong doings.

This isn't the first time people have called out Joss either.


----------



## Skermac

what bunch of bull:

For most of America, Columbus Day is coming up this Monday October 12, except in a handful of cities where the celebration of Christopher Columbus has been replaced by Indigenous Peoples’ Day. Because, you know, one can’t exactly discover a new place if nations of people were already living there for centuries.


----------



## Kink_Brawn

Skermac said:


> what bunch of bull:
> 
> For most of America, Columbus Day is coming up this Monday October 12, except in a handful of cities where the celebration of Christopher Columbus has been replaced by Indigenous Peoples’ Day. Because, you know, one can’t exactly discover a new place if nations of people were already living there for centuries.


LOL.

This shit is ALL white people. I am a native/indigo American and I can tell you, nobody really gives a shit about this stuff. 

Virtue signaling.


----------



## DesolationRow

Walking Deadman said:


> That mentality annoys me so much. My sister's dumbass husband thinks gangs are "oppressed" and have a culture that should be respected.


I feel sorry for your sister.

A civilization that sought to continue onward would publicly execute convicted members of foreign squatter "grooming gangs," but in Great Britain, in the current year, the fear is that to target them at all would be racist. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899746956997742592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899796532882415616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899853474757836804


----------



## DesolationRow

Sometimes ya just have to double post... Now the cultural revolutionaries are coming after Admiral Nelson.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899859964138737666


----------



## CamillePunk

Of course when they say that the UK hasn't moved on from colonialism and the US hasn't moved on from segregation and slavery what they really mean is a bunch of unemployable sociology majors with victim complexes don't want to move on from things that have had no effect on their lives because then they might have to contribute something real to society.


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899403401951313926


----------



## DesolationRow

That is both sad and hilarious. :lmao 

Tina Fey is literally leading these women to experience more health conditions than one can count. SAD!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899444201699651587
:banderas :lol


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Those women don't look like they need a reason to eat more cake. They were gonna eat that cake anyways.*


----------



## TripleG

Uh huh. Suuuuure! Protesting Trump is the reason you're eating cake. I believe you. 

Also, of course people want Ghandi's statue torn down. I say it all the time. The people that behave like this and call for this type of stuff are NEVER happy. They will always be victims in the own minds and will always find things to get upset over to justify their shitty behavior. 

In the other thread, I made a comment about MLK statues being torn down because he did not support gay marriage. That ridiculous statement seems like more and more of a possibility every day.


----------



## DesolationRow

@AryaDark @Beatles123 @CamillePunk @Goku @L-DOPA @Miss Sally @Pratchett @Reaper

You can actually smell the hair of the anarcho-commie rabble burning as the unseen individual says that he is not a fascist--far from it, he favors small government.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899993905751617536


----------



## TripleG

This is a hate free zone! 

Now if you'll excuse me, let me get back to hating every single person that disagrees with me!


----------



## CamillePunk

Are they really _anarcho_-communists though? Would they be out there if Hillary had won? :mj


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899997512085458944
:lmao


----------



## Reaper

TBH, Gandhi was actually a fucking dick. He's a lot like Mother Theresa. Lots of pop culture mainstream love, but a flawed and contradictory man underneath. Such a huge dick that he even advocated that the Jews not take up arms to defend themselves against the Nazis. He was a little fucked in the head imo and yet recruited 2 odd million people to fight in both world wars ... Not only that he himself fought for the brits against african blacks before he eventually moved to India ... where eventually he started hating the british. 

He was a Hindu nationalist at a very fragile time in India's history and did very little on his part to keep it from being torn apart after WWII.

Of course, doesn't mean that his statues should be torn down, but I'm sure he wouldn't mind since post partition India has been systematically erasing as many signs of British Raj as they possibly can as well. He wanted people to just accept death in the face of violence. He'd probably be ok with his statues .. or even his followers slaughtered if it meant upholding his ideal of passive resistance .. and he did. He was a cultist and I have no love for his ideologies.

A quote attributed to Gandhi:



> "I appeal to every Briton, wherever he may be now, to accept the method of non-violence instead of that of war, for the adjustment of relations between nations and other matters [...] I do not want Britain to be defeated, nor do I want her to be victorious in a trial of brute strength [...] I venture to present you with a nobler and braver way worthier of the bravest soldier. I want you to fight Nazism without arms, or, if I am to maintain military terminology, with non-violent arms. I would like you to lay down the arms you have as being useless for saving you or humanity. You will invite our great leader and Signor Mussolini to take what they want of the countries you call your possessions. Let them take possession of your beautiful island, with your many beautiful buildings. You will give all these but neither your souls, nor your minds. If these gentlemen choose to occupy your homes, you will vacate them. If they do not give you free passage out, you will allow yourself, man, woman, and child, to be slaughtered, but you will refuse to owe allegiance to them [...] my non-violence demands universal love, and you are not a small part of it. It is that love which has prompted my appeal to you."


Sounds pretty unhinged here ... A lot like westerners today in the discourse over mass muslim migration :mj

This quote btw makes perfect sense because he wanted the brits to lose the war and by proxy achieving independence for India and an end to british imperialism ... He also pushed the idea that the Brits saw indians the same way hindus saw untouchables. Such amazing rhetoric amirite? He was a weasel.


----------



## virus21

CamillePunk said:


> Are they really _anarcho_-communists though? Would they be out there if Hillary had won? :mj
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899997512085458944
> :lmao


----------



## Reaper

.



























This is why you should never vote Muslims into power in the West. Ever.

Americans please be careful. England is cucked. Canada's future is suspect.

We don't need this shit happening here.


----------



## Pratchett

Reaper said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why you should never vote Muslims into power in the West. Ever.
> 
> Americans please be careful. England is cucked. Canada's future is suspect.
> 
> We don't need this shit happening here.


Is that for real? If it is, and she continues to hold any kind of public office in the UK going forward, then England is well and truly lost. :no:


----------



## Reaper

Pratchett said:


> Is that for real? If it is, and she continues to hold any kind of public office in the UK going forward, then England is well and truly lost. :no:


I'm afraid this is true. And it's the kind of shit I see from the vast majority of my Muslim friends all the damned time. 

It's not like their Islamist indoctrination magically disappears once they take office or that they can separate their pro-Islam attitudes from the needs of a secular state. Why else do you think the British police is cracking down on speech violations in London and has a tepid response to actual terrorism.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

https://www.si.com/extra-mustard/2017/08/22/robert-lee-espn-announcer-university-virginia-charlottesville



> *Report: After Charlottesville, ESPN Pulls Announcer Robert Lee From Virginia Game*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the wake of the white supremacist rallies in Charlottesville, Va., ESPN has pulled announcer Robert Lee from broadcasting University of Virginia football games because he shares a name with the famous Confederate general Robert E. Lee, according to Outkick the Coverage's Clay Travis.
> 
> Travis discussed the removal of Lee, who is of Asian descent, on Fox News' "Tucker Carlson Tonight."
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/900167602399461376
> ESPN reportedly provided Outkick the Coverage with the following statement:
> 
> “We collectively made the decision with Robert to switch games as the tragic events in Charlottesville were unfolding, simply because of the coincidence of his name. In that moment it felt right to all parties. It’s a shame that this is even a topic of conversation and we regret that who calls play by play for a football game has become an issue.”
> 
> White nationalists gathered in Charlottesville, Va. on Aug. 12 to protest the taking down of a statue of Robert E. Lee. White nationalist marched on Virginia's campus with torches, chanted racial slurs and intimidated counter-protestors. One woman was killed when a white supremacist drove a car into a group of counter-protestors.
> 
> ESPN, which has been accused of having a liberal bias, noted that the decision was not mandated by the company's executives and that re-assignments happen all the time.


----------



## Miss Sally

I do have to wonder since MLK didn't like gay people and had some unpopular views.. how long before he's a target since Gandhi is on the chopping block already?

Makes me wonder what side Politicians will be on lol


----------



## TripleG

So because the fee-fee patrol might get triggered from the very sound of something that kind of matches a problematic historical figure's name, a "person of color" is the one that gets punished for it. 

You can't make this shit up.


----------



## yeahbaby!

2 Ton 21 said:


> https://www.si.com/extra-mustard/2017/08/22/robert-lee-espn-announcer-university-virginia-charlottesville


Just wondering how:

"ESPN, which has been accused of having a liberal bias,"

ESPN can have a liberal bias, don't they just show sports? Is it only leftist sports or something?


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

yeahbaby! said:


> Just wondering how:
> 
> "ESPN, which has been accused of having a liberal bias,"
> 
> ESPN can have a liberal bias, don't they just show sports? Is it only leftist sports or something?


I don't think you know what bias means.


----------



## Stinger Fan

yeahbaby! said:


> Just wondering how:
> 
> "ESPN, which has been accused of having a liberal bias,"
> 
> ESPN can have a liberal bias, don't they just show sports? Is it only leftist sports or something?


ESPN doesnt' just show sports 24-7. They also have programming that showcase their views very openly. They have more than enough talk shows that have discussed sports and politics . So no they don't just show sports. There was a recent poll about ESPN that of the people who detected a bias(about 30%) that 63% of those believed there to be a liberal bias while 30% believed it was a conservative bias. ESPN also mentioned this but left out of the part that most people who detected a bias believed them to be liberal. Link down below to the poll 

http://www.sportingnews.com/ca/othe...nick-curt-schilling/5goo5xpn3hhd1eiwiqm9vmahl


----------



## Reaper

Stinger Fan said:


> ESPN doesnt' just show sports 24-7. They also have programming that showcase their views very openly. They have more than enough talk shows that have discussed sports and politics . So no they don't just show sports. There was a recent poll about ESPN that of the people who detected a bias(about 30%) that 63% of those believed there to be a liberal bias while 30% believed it was a conservative bias. ESPN also mentioned this but left out of the part that most people who detected a bias believed them to be liberal. Link down below to the poll
> 
> http://www.sportingnews.com/ca/othe...nick-curt-schilling/5goo5xpn3hhd1eiwiqm9vmahl


ESPN is also losing Disney money all over including impacting its stock price. Since I live close to Orlando, I know that their park is also bleeding money (it has one of the lowest brand values of all other parks in the area), their ratings are down, they're losing subscribers and recently Disney literally just announced that ESPN caused them to miss their financial forecasts for this quarter. 

It's only a matter of time before it's sold or shuttered. They did this to themselves by pandering to the left and bringing in Politics into sport - which no one ever wanted .. because of course, the left has so much money :lol


----------



## Stinger Fan

Reaper said:


> ESPN is also losing Disney money all over including impacting its stock price. Since I live close to Orlando, I know that their park is also bleeding money (it has one of the lowest brand values of all other parks in the area), their ratings are down, they're losing subscribers and recently Disney literally just announced that ESPN caused them to miss their financial forecasts for this quarter.
> 
> It's only a matter of time before it's sold or shuttered. They did this to themselves by pandering to the left and bringing in Politics into sport - which no one ever wanted .. because of course, the left has so much money :lol


ESPN has been hurting for a while and their ratings have been dipping as a result. The same thing happened last year with the NFL and their anthem protests and leftwing bias being so obvious to fans. Your exactly right, its entirely their faults for openly choosing a team and basically telling half their audience they're wrong . It still baffles me that TV Stations and celebrities insist on dividing their fans this way, it makes no sense from a business standpoint at the very least


----------



## Reaper

Stinger Fan said:


> ESPN has been hurting for a while and their ratings have been dipping as a result. The same thing happened last year with the NFL and their anthem protests and leftwing bias being so obvious to fans. Your exactly right, its entirely their faults for openly choosing a team and basically telling half their audience they're wrong . It still baffles me that TV Stations and celebrities insist on dividing their fans this way, it makes no sense from a business standpoint at the very least


The best and most long lasting shows I've seen on TV toe the line between conservative and liberal politics ... or create nuanced arguments for either that are more palatable than most. I can think of several great shows that have lasted 7 or more seasons that either had no politics, mixed politics, or had a conservative or liberal philosophy that wasn't at any extreme at all. Even Duck Dynasty wasn't extreme imo. 

Of course, Sports NEVER needed to be biased. In almost everywhere around the world Sports is seen as a way to bridge political divides ... and yet ESPN is literally trying to force divisive politics into their programming.


----------



## TripleG

To me, the entertainment business should realize that people watch sports and TV shows to GET AWAY from that political shit.

The last thing I want to see when I flip on a game is to have the announcers preaching at me about whatever current events are taking place. I get enough of it everywhere else in my life (I swear to God, Trump is an almost hourly topic in my office). 

The only show I can think of right now that gets away with it is South Park, and that's only because they shit on everyone.


----------



## Reaper

TripleG said:


> To me, the entertainment business should realize that people watch sports and TV shows to GET AWAY from that political shit.


I personally enjoy mild insertions of politics into my shows. Without politics, I think things would be completely devoid of personality.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Reaper said:


> The best and most long lasting shows I've seen on TV toe the line between conservative and liberal politics ... or create nuanced arguments for either that are more palatable than most. I can think of several great shows that have lasted 7 or more seasons that either had no politics, mixed politics, or had a conservative or liberal philosophy that wasn't at any extreme at all. Even Duck Dynasty wasn't extreme imo.
> 
> Of course, Sports NEVER needed to be biased. In almost everywhere around the world Sports is seen as a way to bridge political divides ... and yet ESPN is literally trying to force divisive politics into their programming.


One of the most egregious things was that show with Tim Allen being cancelled despite having the highest ratings on their station. Then they had the nerve to suggest it wasn't because it was a conservative leaning show. You don't cancel your highest rated show for no reason, it was clear intent. Some of the most ridiculous excuses I saw from leftists was that the show was on air "too long" therefore it should have been cancelled and that the ratings weren't that high in comparison to other shows. I've never seen the show myself so I can't say if its overly biased or not but I think its ridiculous to cancel a show out of spite 

Sports and entertainment is an escape from the "real world" but some people don't seem to grasp that and get angry if you want to keep certain subjects apart from one another , as long as it suits them


----------



## Reaper

Stinger Fan said:


> One of the most egregious things was that show with Tim Allen being cancelled despite having the highest ratings on their station. Then they had the nerve to suggest it wasn't because it was a conservative leaning show. You don't cancel your highest rated show for no reason, it was clear intent. Some of the most ridiculous excuses I saw from leftists was that the show was on air "too long" therefore it should have been cancelled and that the ratings weren't that high in comparison to other shows. I've never seen the show myself so I can't say if its overly biased or not but I think its ridiculous to cancel a show out of spite


I saw about 4 seasons of that show. It wasn't the greatest show on earth and it definitely wasn't entirely conservative leaning at all. In fact, I would say that it was basically Tim Allen playing up various conservative and liberal stereotypes for laughs. Most of the episodes had very little to do with politics themselves other than a few Tim Allen rants here and there and just jabs played for laughs. It was just your typical family sitcom where a family dealt with daily problems. It was a throwback to the great family sitcoms of the 80's and 90's. 

I would say that Family Ties (the one with hippie parents and a republican son) was FAR more political than Last Man Standing and we all love it today.


----------



## Miss Sally

Sports is something I enjoy to a degree. 

Basketball being the only one I really enjoy the most. 

I hate politics in sports because sports is about the best competing, your team is your team, anyone can be a fan of it no matter who they are. Start adding in politics and you ruin what made sports great.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Reaper said:


> I saw about 4 seasons of that show. It wasn't the greatest show on earth and it definitely wasn't entirely conservative leaning at all. In fact, I would say that it was basically Tim Allen playing up various conservative and liberal stereotypes for laughs. Most of the episodes had very little to do with politics themselves other than a few Tim Allen rants here and there and just jabs played for laughs. It was just your typical family sitcom where a family dealt with daily problems. It was a throwback to the great family sitcoms of the 80's and 90's.
> 
> I would say that Family Ties (the one with hippie parents and a republican son) was FAR more political than Last Man Standing and we all love it today.


Interesting . I had only heard about it being a "conservative friendly" show last year, had no clue it was on as long as it was or how political it actually was. It seems like it stayed out of the spotlight in terms of controversy so I guess it couldn't have had that many political themes towards it on second thought


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

Miss Sally said:


> Sports is something I enjoy to a degree.
> 
> Basketball being the only one I really enjoy the most.
> 
> I hate politics in sports because sports is about the best competing, your team is your team, anyone can be a fan of it no matter who they are. Start adding in politics and you ruin what made sports great.


I stopped watching ESPN years ago, when they started treating baseball as America's 6th most popular sport. (I love baseball)

Thank God, for MLB Network. Now, I literally watch maybe 5 minutes of ESPN, throughout their 17 different channels, a year.

I've seen the bias through other media outlets. You won't catch me watching anything they do.


----------



## TripleG

And that is so weird to me. 

Why does a sports network have to have any kind of political bias at all? 

You're here to cover sports, right? What does pandering to one side of the isle have to do with that?


----------



## Reaper

Stinger Fan said:


> Interesting . I had only heard about it being a "conservative friendly" show last year, had no clue it was on as long as it was or how political it actually was. It seems like it stayed out of the spotlight in terms of controversy so I guess it couldn't have had that many political themes towards it on second thought


Allen played the stereotype that leftists have of a small government conservative. Kinda like that guy with the mustache in Parks and Rec. 

When it came to the actual content of the show, there were no politics of any significance at all. His eldest daughter was a liberal housing with a complete and utter moronic hippie, middle daughter had no interest in politics and the third was attracted to the military for some reason. His wife came across as a political liberal / centrist. So he covered his bases. 

The show was not "conservative" nor about a conservative family. His daughters were sleeping around, eldest even had a son out of wedlock etc etc. So until and unless they wanted to show that a conservative patriarch had literally no control over his house and that that's the new evolution of conservatism then sure. 

Same old crap .. I felt like conservatism on that show was just a skin in order to appeal to a specific audience .. which it did, but didn't really draw me in as it lost steam over time. :Shrug


----------



## virus21

> Amy Schumer knows how much she’s worth.
> According to a new report by Variety, the 36-year-old comedian renegotiated her Netflix special salary once she learned what Chris Rock and Dave Chappelle were paid for their respective stand-up specials.
> While the two were paid $20 million for their routines, Variety claims Schumer had been paid $11 million for her “The Leather Special” taping. Schumer was reportedly able to raise her payment significantly after going back to the streaming channel and asking for more. The March special was taped after Schumer’s rise in popularity, thanks in part to an Emmy win for Inside Amy Schumer and success with her first starring role in the film Trainwreck.
> Schumer’s request for more equal pay comes in the wake of several other female celebrities demanding more money after learning their male counterparts were being paid higher wages. After the Sony hack revealed Chris Hemsworth was getting paid more for his role in the The Huntsman: Winter’s War than costar Charlize Theron, the actress renegotiated her contract and added a reported $10 million to her salary. Emmy Rossum had similar success when she asked to be paid the same as her fellow Shameless lead, William H. Macy.
> TV and movie actresses have also been vocal about the fight to close Hollywood’s gender pay gap. Schumer’s pal Jennifer Lawrence opened up in a 2015 essay for Lena Dunham‘s Lenny Letter about her experiences in being paid less than her male costars, while Patricia Arquette used her Best Supporting Actress speech at the 2015 Oscars to call for equality.
> A rep for Schumer did not immediately return PEOPLE’s request for comment.
> This article originally appeared on People.com


http://archive.is/A75a4


----------



## CamillePunk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899993905751617536
just like WWII veterans


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899993905751617536
> just like WWII veterans


They're all hypocrites, and that's why nobody takes them seriously. As long as the DNC kowtows to these groups they'll continue to lose elections.


----------



## Walking Deadman

CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899993905751617536
> just like WWII veterans


So many of those SJW (can't think of any other term for them) look the same. They all wear square glasses, have odd hair, horse faces, are either morbidly obese, or sickly thin, and most of all, they all seem to carry themselves in the same manner, like there's no distinction between them as individuals. It's weird.


----------



## DesolationRow

Posted that same tweet, @CamllePunk, but it honestly merits repeated viewings. :mj :lol

And great points concerning Gandhi, @Reaper. Have always thought that his standing as liberal luminary par excellence was ripe for revising. :curry2 :lol

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/a-...-for-removal/ar-AAqBIuW?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=ientp



> A Whole New World: Columbus Statue Could Be Considered for Removal
> 
> As the violence in Charlottesville has reignited a national debate over monuments dedicated to Confederate-era and other controversial figures, New York City is conducting its own review over "symbols of hate" and possibly taking aim at Christopher Columbus.
> 
> New York City Mayor Mayor Bill de Blasio has announced a 90-day review by a commission of all "symbols of hate" on city property in the wake of violence at a white nationalist rally in Charlottesville, Virginia, that was protesting the planned removal of a statue of Confederate general Robert E. Lee.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897926610271166464


> The move has opened questions about a variety of monuments in the city, including a 76-foot statue of Christopher Columbus in the heart of Manhattan's Columbus Circle.
> 
> City Council Speaker Melissa Mark-Viverito said on Monday she thought Columbus' history and treatment of indigenous people in Caribbean "has to be looked at."
> 
> "I will wait for the commission, as I said Christopher Columbus is a controversial figure to many of us particularly in the Caribbean and I think that that has to be looked at, when you have to look at history we have to look at it thoroughly and clearly," she said.
> 
> "I know some people may take offense to that but for many of us that come from the Caribbean islands, we see him as a controversial figure," she added.
> 
> Her remarks came during a rally calling for the removal of another statue, that of J. Marion Sims, a surgeon heralded as some as father of modern gynecology — but whose breakthroughs came from experimenting on black slaves without anesthesia.
> 
> East Harlem residents and officials have advocated for the statue's removal in the past, but calls have been renewed following Charlottesville.
> 
> When asked if the Columbus statue should be reviewed, Blasio said in remarks Tuesday that "everyone should acknowledge these are complex issues and that's why it was important to put together a commission."
> 
> But de Blasio also stressed that he was not "going to editorialize on each and every name, and each and every monument."
> 
> "I think the important thing to do is let that commission get going, let them take every nomination — if you will — from everyday New Yorkers, from elected officials, activists, look at the whole picture and come back with a plan," he said.
> 
> He added that the commission was tasked with recommending a "universal set of standards that can governor how we deal with monuments of concern on City-owned lands and their specific proposals about specific monuments. And then I'll make decisions based from there."
> 
> A Republican challenger to de Blasio in the city's upcoming mayoral race, Nicole Malliotakis, said in remarks at a press conference Wednesday that the mayor had "opened a can of worms" with his announced review.
> 
> "That's the problem with this mayor, is hes quick to send off a press release and now you have even Christopher Columbus, the founder of our nation, is under attack," she said.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/900388214648844290


> De Blasio was also asked Tuesday if the tomb of Ulysses S. Grant in the city should also be considered for removal, over claims of anti-Semitism for an order he gave during the American Civil War expelling Jewish people from the area of Kentucky, Tennessee, and Mississippi. Grant later apologized for the order.
> 
> The mayor said he was not "familiar with that history" but, "we don't tolerate anti-Semitism in New York City."


----------



## DOPA

To add the conversation about statues:






"Can I say butthurt live on radio?" :HA.

Great video.


----------



## DesolationRow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899791167507890176
:lol


----------



## DesolationRow

@AryaDark @CamillePunk @The Dazzler @Goku @L-DOPA @Pratchett @Reaper

This is a remarkable story. The ACLU sends out a meme about the future and what their hope for the future is, but was a picture of a white baby, so legions of people declared it "white supremacist."

Again, a picture of a white baby holding a toy and a tiny American flag is a display of "white supremacy."

Welcome to 2017.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/900684778642575360


----------



## Reaper

^Yeah, I saw that yesterday and I didn't even know if I should bring attention to it because it just made me facepalm so hard internally. I wanted to scream. 

What the fuck is going on in America. I came here to get away from the bullshit culture wars of Pakistan where sindhi, punjabi, mohajirs and balochis have been killing each other for decades over petty shit like language and affirmative action and we're entering the same kind of dismal third-world like culture here. 

That said, this is a direct outcome of "cultural diversity". There is no such thing. It's a myth and usually only achieved through the genocide of at least one or more cultures. Always. 

Mark my words, white children will be attacked in public and primary schools because of the color of their skin therefore I'm 100% pro-segregation at this point. I even heard recently that a kindergarten school force-fed transgender activism two 3 year olds and a child came home afraid that she would turn into a boy which could only mean that the lecture was completely poorly made.

As I've said before, I will give up every luxury in my life if it meant that my child stays out of the stinkhole of the American public education system.


----------



## DOPA

https://www.theguardian.com/comment...censoring-the-internet-necessary-but-not-easy



> Among the more absurd things ever said about the internet was that the network “interprets censorship as damage, and routes around it”. The epigram was half true, but the half that was false gets more important every year.
> 
> The internet can be a vile place, and the instinct to enforce some standards there is not misplaced. The director of public prosecutions, Alison Saunders, is quite right to say that crime online is as serious as crime offline. Even the Guardian, wedded to the idea of free speech, does not imagine that this is an unrestrained freedom – only that the limits that the law should set are minimal and largely concerned with public order. But some limits must exist, and they must be enforced.
> 
> The questions are: who should set these limits and who then should police them? Both governments and private companies have a part to play, even if government action often takes the form of demanding that private companies execute government policies. It is here that Ms Saunders may have gone too far in her zeal to keep the web clean. The justification for government censorship is that some hate speech is an incitement to violence or a dangerous ratcheting of community tensions, whereas some – no matter how offensive – should be permitted by law, even if we are happy for private companies to act against it. Personal abuse, when it is not accompanied by threats of violence or worse, should not be the domain of the government. Courtesy and respect are vital but best enforced by the owners of web spaces. The most effective action is carried out by companies many have never heard of, such as Cloudflare, an American company that handles about 10% of the traffic on the web, which has thrown the neo-Nazi site the Stormer off the internet. A representative of the Stormer, interviewed in last week’s Vice film about the far-right violence in Charlottesville, described how they used their virtual presence to build support in the real world, and described the journey to Charlottesville with other members of the “alt-right” as “stepping off the internet”.
> 
> Cloudflare has the power to silence the Stormer, at least partially, because it is in a position analogous to a wholesalers in the old newspaper business. It runs a “content distribution network”, which ensures that whatever is published through it reaches the people who want to read it. This involves distributing multiple copies all around the world, and protecting the publishers from the kind of electronic vandalism that can knock sites off the web.
> 
> You might think that no reputable company should be in the business of transmitting Nazi propaganda, but it is central to the business model and the legal position of companies like Cloudflare that they are not publishers but merely conduits, with no responsibility for the matter transmitted through them. It was the Stormer’s wholly false claim that Cloudflare sympathised with it that precipitated its expulsion.
> 
> But the claim that internet companies are wholly neutral conduits is not entirely true; nor should it be. Almost all the various links in the chain of programs that deliver the simplest of web pages to your screen are aware of the content, or could be, and will refuse to handle some of it. Child pornography is the obvious example, but Google and Facebook have both responded to pressure to remove politically extremist content. Of course there are illegal ways around these obstacles, but that’s not an argument against trying. Only online is the existence of criminals treated as an argument against the existence of laws.
> 
> In authoritarian countries the censorship of the net is far more complete, and often impossible to justify. The Trump regime may be moving in that direction, as is shown by its recent attempt to get the IP addresses of every visitor to a site organising demonstrations against him. The effort by the Chinese government to censor the output of the Cambridge University Press is more worrying. The publisher’s belated decision to resist pressure and reinstate 350 temporarily censored journal articles is admirable. It shows there is no single benevolent world authority to set the rules for the internet. Different countries will have different regulatory regimes, some better, some worse, and private companies will have varying ethical standards. That is inevitable. The central distinction that applies to governments is not the act of censorship itself, but the extent to which the rules are openly and democratically made, and fairly applied through an independent judiciary.


In case anyone thought the Guardian were not an SJW paper.


----------



## Kink_Brawn

I'll never understand the banning and suppression of alleged "hate speech"

If these alleged "neo nazis" really are "inbred, *******, basement dwellers with low IQs" then why is everyone so afraid of what they are saying??

I mean, I have actually heard talking points from a lot of white nationalists like Greg Johnson, Jared Taylor and Millennial Woes and those guys are far more articulate and make better points than people screaming about infinite genders or whatever.


----------



## Miss Sally

DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899791167507890176
> :lol


I need to go on Twitter and claim it's racist or Xenophobic to run from a terrorist because you're perpetuating the stereotype that they cannot be saved and are pure evil!


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark @CamillePunk @The Dazzler @Goku @L-DOPA @Pratchett @Reaper
> 
> This is a remarkable story. The ACLU sends out a meme about the future and what their hope for the future is, but was a picture of a white baby, so legions of people declared it "white supremacist."
> 
> Again, a picture of a white baby holding a toy and a tiny American flag is a display of "white supremacy."
> 
> Welcome to 2017.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/900684778642575360


It was a baby wearing an ACLU onesie and holding an American flag. The left got all up in arms because the baby was white, and they wanna accuse everyone else of racism.

kay


----------



## 2 Ton 21

looks like they're going after the Union generals now.

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/christopher-columbus-statue-new-york-city-could-be-considered-removal-n795316



> De Blasio was also asked Tuesday if the tomb of Ulysses S. Grant in the city should also be considered for removal, over claims of anti-Semitism for an order he gave during the American Civil War expelling Jewish people from the area of Kentucky, Tennessee, and Mississippi. Grant later apologized for the order.
> 
> The mayor said he was not "familiar with that history" but, "we don’t tolerate anti-Semitism in New York City."
> 
> "We have to look at each one of these cases. We’ll have a commission that does that," he added.
> 
> While Grant's memorial is in a city park, it is also a national monument and thus it was unclear what authority the city would have over changes to it.


*EDIT:*

Wonder when we'll here of calls to change the state's/city's name. New York was named to honor King James II, former Duke of York. He founded the Royal African Trading Company that imported up 90,000-100,000 slaves to the Americas. Slaves were actually branded DY for Duke of York.


----------



## Stinger Fan

> *Los Angeles is Now Fining Subway 'Manspreaders' for 'Taking Up Excessive Space'*
> 
> If you "manspread" on the subway in Los Angeles, you could be $75 poorer after your ride.
> 
> The Los Angeles Metro has announced it will be fining passengers who insist on being rude to other passengers, and who fail to follow a Los Angeles Metro code of conduct called "Metro Manners."
> 
> The list of potential, finable faux pas is extensive and includes everything from chewing gum on the subway to playing loud music to blocking automatic doors without good reason. Eating, drinking and smoking are already prohibited behaviors by law, but LA added vaping - or using an electronic cigarette - to its manners guide to snap up all those people who try to get around the smoking ban by whipping out an e-cig.
> 
> But Los Angeles says its also taking on the "epidemic" of "manspreading," or the tendency of men riding public transportation to sit with their legs spread apart, taking up more than their fair share of seating. LA appears to believe manspreading is a space problem, but radical feminists have been after manspreaders for years, in New York, Boston, Chicago and on the West Coast, for a behavior they believe results from "toxic masculinity" and a male need to project status, particularly against women.
> 
> Most cities have limited their campaigns against manspreading to billboards; LA is the first to start charging people who sit with their knees open with a fine.
> 
> First time offenders will be socked with a fee of around $75 (the exact amount is up to the manners officer's discretion). Every subsequent offense raises the amount, and after three, four, or five offenses, riders can be temporarily banned from using the subway, though how LA plans to enforce a Metro ban isn't clear. Since people can buy temporary passes with cash, shutting down transit cards would have a limited effect.
> 
> Maybe they'll just have "Most Wanted Manspreaders" posters in every underground stop.


http://www.dailywire.com/news/20132...&utm_content=082417-news&utm_campaign=dwbrand

So this is a thing apparently


----------



## virus21




----------



## Kink_Brawn

Reaper said:


> ^Yeah, I saw that yesterday and I didn't even know if I should bring attention to it because it just made me facepalm so hard internally. I wanted to scream.
> 
> What the fuck is going on in America. I came here to get away from the bullshit culture wars of Pakistan where sindhi, punjabi, mohajirs and balochis have been killing each other for decades over petty shit like language and affirmative action and we're entering the same kind of dismal third-world like culture here.
> 
> That said, this is a direct outcome of "cultural diversity". There is no such thing. It's a myth and usually only achieved through the genocide of at least one or more cultures. Always.
> 
> Mark my words, white children will be attacked in public and primary schools because of the color of their skin therefore I'm 100% pro-segregation at this point. I even heard recently that a kindergarten school force-fed transgender activism two 3 year olds and a child came home afraid that she would turn into a boy which could only mean that the lecture was completely poorly made.
> 
> As I've said before, I will give up every luxury in my life if it meant that my child stays out of the stinkhole of the American public education system.


Hmm. interesting.

There was a journalist named Chris Hedges years back who reported mainly on events and genocides in Bosnia, he recalled that every single ethnic group claimed to be oppressed by the other and the groups that claimed to be the most oppressed were usually the most horrible and committed the greatest atrocities...

Kind of telling of American society today in some ways.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

Kink_Brawn said:


> Hmm. interesting.
> 
> There was a journalist named Chris Hedges years back who reported mainly on events and genocides in Bosnia, he recalled that every single ethnic group claimed to be oppressed by the other and the groups that claimed to be the most oppressed were usually the most horrible and committed the greatest atrocities...
> 
> Kind of telling of American society today in some ways.


It really makes you wonder what type of people are leading us to such a state. Let's be honest here, if you're not making the major decisions then you're a pawn, which every one of us here are. So, those who are making the decisions, what's their end game for turning America into, say, Bosnia? And why are we so stupid to allow this?

Really makes you think


----------



## DesolationRow

Miss Sally said:


> I need to go on Twitter and claim it's racist or Xenophobic to run from a terrorist because you're perpetuating the stereotype that they cannot be saved and are pure evil!


:lol



TheNightmanCometh said:


> It was a baby wearing an ACLU onesie and holding an American flag. The left got all up in arms because the baby was white, and they wanna accuse everyone else of racism.
> 
> kay


Indeed.



Reaper said:


> ^Yeah, I saw that yesterday and I didn't even know if I should bring attention to it because it just made me facepalm so hard internally. I wanted to scream.
> 
> What the fuck is going on in America. I came here to get away from the bullshit culture wars of Pakistan where sindhi, punjabi, mohajirs and balochis have been killing each other for decades over petty shit like language and affirmative action and we're entering the same kind of dismal third-world like culture here.
> 
> That said, this is a direct outcome of "cultural diversity". There is no such thing. It's a myth and usually only achieved through the genocide of at least one or more cultures. Always.
> 
> Mark my words, white children will be attacked in public and primary schools because of the color of their skin therefore I'm 100% pro-segregation at this point. I even heard recently that a kindergarten school force-fed transgender activism two 3 year olds and a child came home afraid that she would turn into a boy which could only mean that the lecture was completely poorly made.
> 
> As I've said before, I will give up every luxury in my life if it meant that my child stays out of the stinkhole of the American public education system.


Extraordinarily well said. :clap


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/900475057369206786


----------



## virus21




----------



## deepelemblues

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/transgender-reveal-kindergarten-class-rocklin-academy-parents-upset/

Sending your child(ren) to public schools should really be considered a form of child abuse anymore.


----------



## Pratchett

Great video.


----------



## Stinger Fan

> *Do You Enjoy Craft Beer? Authentic Meats? Artisan Breads? THAT'S RACIST!!!*
> 
> Despite my misgivings with some of hipsterdom's thinly-disguised snobbish pomposity, I'm not your average "Americanist" conservative who dismisses their cultural contributions with the first mention of the word organic. Though hipsters need a serious awakening in Judeo-Christian morality, their ideals of a local community built off artisanal exchanges resonates with my inner Catholic monk.
> 
> This may shock you, but I actually think a Kombucha offers a far better taste than a Coke Classic, that McDonald's ceased being food in the 1960s, and that Budweiser is merely a beer-flavored soda water. That's why I love the "craft culture" revolution: the farmers markets, the craft breweries, the hipster coffee shops, artisan bakeries, cold-pressed juices, and authentic butcheries. The more I consume the product of an inspired imagination, rather than the stale packaging of a corporate suit 3,000 miles removed from me, the happier I am with life.
> 
> According to a recent article in Eater, however, I have been participating in a culture of white privileged racism.
> 
> In her piece "The White Lies of Craft Culture," author and professor Lauren Michelle Jackson claims that this "craft culture" I and others enjoy so much comes at the expense of black people by appropriating their cultural achievements and excluding them from participation.
> 
> Jackson begins by poking at chef Sean Brock and brewmaster Ryan Coker of Revelry Brewing for their recently unveiled malt liquor called Amber Waves, made of locally-sourced ingredients and grains as throwback to "the 19th-century South.” The bottle comes "wrapped in the iconic brown paper bag, which is stamped with a blue corn logo and comes tastefully pre-unrolled."
> 
> I'm sold on all $29 of this "Amber Waves" malt goodness already, but according to Jackson, I'd be consuming a racist product due to the many racially charged "code words" inherent in the product's marketing. She states:
> 
> Outlets like Modern Farmer have praised Brock and Coker for "successfully elevating this bottom-shelf booze to small-batch status," a rhetorical sleight of hand that both conceals and dramatizes its racial subtext: "Bottom shelf" is code for corner store and drunk on a dime, for poverty and homelessness, and for the black and brown communities who’ve made the beverage a part of hip-hop and hood culture; "small-batch status" and "heritage grain" signifies the antithesis of the former — something artful and refined. By evoking the 19th-century South — an era when slavery and indentured servitude thrived — Amber Waves transforms hood to urbane.
> 
> "Craft culture looks like white people," she exclaims. "The founders, so many former lawyers or bankers or advertising execs, tend to be white, the front-facing staff in their custom denim aprons tend to be white, the clientele sipping $10 beers tends to be white. Craft culture tells mostly white stories for mostly white consumers, and they nearly always sound the same."
> 
> However whiteness is not "craft culture's" only sin, but also the "erasure or exploitation of people of color whose intellectual and manual labor are often the foundation of the practices that transform so many of these small pleasures into something artful."
> 
> She then dives into a cherry-picked history lesson of three pillars of this wickedly racist "craft culture" that she claims exploits people of color: whiskey, barbeque, and coffee.
> 
> Even though whiskey finds it origins in Europe, which is what most "craft culture" seeks to emulate, Jackson tells the story of how some of American whiskey pioneers used slave laborers or slave recipes to make their products. For instance, "the eponymous Jack Daniel learned to make whiskey from an enslaved black man named Nathan 'Nearest' Green." To say that black men deserve a mention in the history of whiskey is an honest discussion that bears mention, but this historical oversight has already been addressed, because as the article notes, "Brown-Forman, Jack Daniels’ parent company, named Green as its first master distiller, ahead of Daniel himself" just recently.
> 
> Good for them, but what does any of that have to do with "craft culture"? Craft culture associates itself with Jack Daniels every bit as much as it associates with McDonald's. We're talking about the local and the inspired here, which invites people to bring their achievements to the table for what is at many times relatively lower costs. Craft culture says you can home-brew beer and sell it at an artisanal market or rent a food truck rather than suffer the costs of opening a restaurant.
> 
> Nowhere throughout her entire piece does she cite anything specific about how the many opportunities offered by craft culture has supposedly excluded people of color. Other than citing that whites perhaps have more start-up capital, a multi-pronged issue of economics, she says little in the way of this.
> 
> She concludes by saying how "craft culture" needs to embrace the "unique histories that food and drink have to offer" to get away from its oppressive whiteness.


http://www.dailywire.com/news/20232..._content=082517-news&utm_campaign=dwbrand"The


----------



## virus21




----------



## Reaper

Just some light hearted shit. 

My local police department just posted this 

Its just a breath of fresh air that there are still communities left in America where the biggest concern in life is locking your damn car.









Of course terrible meme useage there too.


----------



## virus21

http://archive.is/E42eo
Eat a dick, CNN


----------



## DesolationRow

I know this school, in Marin County... http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...-school-removes-statues-mary-jesus-inclusive/ 



> 167 Year Old California Catholic School Removes Statues of Mary and Jesus to be More Inclusive
> 
> Jim Hoft Aug 25th, 2017 2:07 pm 304 Comments
> 
> Officials at the San Domenico School in California decided recently to remove the Catholic statues and icons in a move to be seen as more inclusive.
> 
> Officials feared the statues of Jesus and Mary were alienating.
> MarinIJ reported:
> 
> Removal of a number of statues and other smaller Catholic icons from the campus of San Domenico School in San Anselmo has raised concerns among some parents.
> 
> In an email to the school’s board of directors, Dominican Sisters of San Rafael and the head of school, Shannon Fitzpatrick objected to the removal of the statues and other steps the school has taken in an effort to make the school more inclusive.
> 
> “Articulating an inclusive foundation appears to mean letting go of San Domenico’s 167-year tradition as a Dominican Catholic school and being both afraid and ashamed to celebrate one’s heritage and beliefs,” wrote Fitzpatrick, whose 8-year-old son attends the school.
> 
> She added, “In our time here, the word ‘Catholic’ has been removed from the mission statement, sacraments were removed from the curriculum, the lower school curriculum was changed to world religions, the logo and colors were changed to be ‘less Catholic,’ and the uniform was changed to be less Catholic.”
> 
> Responding to follow-up questions Monday, Fitzpatrick wrote, “There are other families having the same concerns I do. Many parents feel if the school is heading in a different direction then the San Domenico community should have been notified before the signing of the enrollment for the following year.”




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901131905642487808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/900713059328696321


----------



## Miss Sally

Stinger Fan said:


> http://www.dailywire.com/news/20232..._content=082517-news&utm_campaign=dwbrand"The


This has to be one of the stupidest things I've ever read.

Beer and liquor has been around forever. The first Europeans here only drank brew they made as it was safer than water.

Before things got all uptight and prude, people were constantly brewing and making their own stuff.

Crafting is as old as civilization itself.

Also are you serious DROW? Sweden is destroying Viking artifacts?

You'd think someone like Alice Bah Kuhnke who has such a connection to the culture would want to preserve it..

Gawd I hope Sweden crumbles sooner than later, destroying their own heritage is fucking stupid!


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Leaving out the trans part of it. Just the part about an 8 year old child taking part in a drag show that is inherently sexual is troublesome.

If this were a kid without a dick, would they be celebrating it? No, they'd say the same thing about it that they, rightfully, say about child beauty pageants. This is creepy.

The mom is obviously the driving factor here, just like with pageant moms.


----------



## Skermac

Its all about making money at the expense of kids, sadly


----------



## virus21




----------



## 2 Ton 21

http://ew.com/movies/2017/08/26/gone-with-the-wind-theater-canceled-screening/



> *Theater cancels Gone With the Wind screening: Film 'insensitive'*
> 
> The Orpheum Theatre received ‘numerous comments’ from patrons
> 
> Gone With the Wind is now gone from The Orpheum Theatre in Memphis, Tennessee. The theater’s board deemed the 1939 film “insensitive” to their larger audience after receiving “numerous comments” that stemmed from a screening on Aug. 11. As such, the title has been dropped from next year’s planned summer movie series.
> 
> “While title selections for the series are typically made in the spring of each year, the Orpheum has made this determination early in response to specific inquiries from patrons,” read a statement from The Orpheum Theatre Group. “The Orpheum appreciates feedback on its programming from all members of the mid-south community. The recent screening of Gone With the Wind at the Orpheum on Friday, August 11, 2017, generated numerous comments. The Orpheum carefully reviewed all of them.”
> 
> The statement continued, “As an organization whose stated mission is to ‘entertain, educate and enlighten the communities it serves,’ the Orpheum cannot show a film that is insensitive to a large segment of its local population.”
> 
> Gone With the Wind, which won eight Academy Awards, features life on a Southern plantation during the Civil War and Reconstruction periods. Over the years, the subject matter has proven to be quite divisive for perpetuating a sympathetic view of the South during this time.
> 
> As posted on the Orpheum’s Facebook page event for the August screening, one user called the film “racist.” Another remarked over news of the canceled screening, “slowly but surely, we will rid this community of all tributes to white supremacy.”
> 
> The Orpheum will be “announcing an exciting movie series in the spring of 2018 that will, as always, contain both classic films and more recent blockbusters.”


Wonder how Hattie McDaniel would feel about this.


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/900812069863292930
As London's white flight continues, now NK is using it as a means of promoting itself as a safe haven for tourism.


----------



## virus21

https://vid.me/SUfje
What the fuck BBC?!




2 Ton 21 said:


> http://ew.com/movies/2017/08/26/gone-with-the-wind-theater-canceled-screening/
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder how Hattie McDaniel would feel about this.


Every record has been destroyed or falsified, every book rewritten, every picture has been repainted, every statue and street building has been renamed, every date has been altered. And the process is continuing day by day and minute by minute. History has stopped. Nothing exists except an endless present in which the Party is always right.” 
― George Orwell, 1984


----------



## Pratchett

virus21 said:


> http://archive.is/E42eo
> Eat a dick, CNN


CNN's formula and agenda is plain to see for anyone actually using their brain.

Keep the commoners riled up, angry and divided... then reap the benefits of the ratings that result from covering the fallout of the societal breakdowns they promoted to the sheep.

"Four legs good! Two legs bad!"

It makes me sick.


----------



## Reaper

DesolationRow said:


> I know this school, in Marin County... http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...-school-removes-statues-mary-jesus-inclusive/


Sad ... 










Still standing in Karachi despite decades of Taliban-led violence. My entire family despite being Muslims went to Catholic schools and the architecture was definitely not top of our mind. Actually being friends with non-muslims and recognizing our differences was what defined my acceptance of non-Muslims. Architecture had nothing to do with it. 

It was being taught about both Catholicism and Islam at the same time that did. This is why I think both American atheists and religious groups are morons because instead of actually teaching children to learn to live together, they pretend that there is no such thing as cultural differences and even mentioning it is now taboo. 

This is the wrong way to teach inclusiveness by erasing any aspect of what makes us different. You leave too much room for parents to make sure children don't actually learn how to work together in such an environment that refuses to acknowledge our differences.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Some of the stuff these SJW's whine about is absolutely hilarious.

:lmao


----------



## TripleG

virus21 said:


> https://vid.me/SUfje
> What the fuck BBC?!


Wow...Just...Wow. 

Is it wrong of me to say that those articles sound like they were written by Jar Jar Binks?


----------



## virus21

TripleG said:


> Wow...Just...Wow.
> 
> Is it wrong of me to say that those articles sound like they were written by Jar Jar Binks?


No. BBC probably think Africans are as smart as Jar Jar.


----------



## DesolationRow

That is remarkable< @Reaper. Thank you for sharing the picture and the words to go with it. 

Sad to see _Gone With the Wind_ discarded, @2 Ton 21.

And I'm afraid it's true, it's damned true, @Miss Sally. Sweden seems hellbent on destroying herself. :sad:


----------



## Miss Sally

Gone with the Wind was a great epic and came about when hostility between Northerners and Southerners was still pretty high.

The movie is a classic and to see it taken down is simply a shame and also a travesty to the Arts of Motion Pictures.

The movie entails the Southern Pride and the eventual fall, the horrors of war and the land they loved turned to ash around them. I'd say it's less sympathetic and more of showing an angle of the war that not many people actually seen. In the end everyone was broken, dead or lost everything. The South paid a high price for it's pride and this movie showed that.

The scene where Scarlett kills the Union Soldier who was planning to rape her was probably one of the first mentions of what the Union Army did. The Commanders turned a blind eye to the raping, killing, plundering and horrific acts committed on whites and blacks alike. They took everything from you, burn your fields and you were lucky if they didn't kill you on their scorched earth campaign. Your skin color didn't matter to them.

This is something that's rarely mentioned, not to mention the South has never recovered from it despite still having fertile land. If you look at the poor in the South it's millions of whites and blacks living in poverty, where is all that altruism people go on about?

Besides the movie gave us the best scoundrel ever in Rhett Butler, he was Han Solo/Lando before there was a Han Solo or a Lando. Many imitators but nobody truly captured the character the way Gable did, though there have been a few who have come close! 

His scenes with Mammy were always great and his putting Scarlet in her place is epic, you'll never see that again. Especially when Scarlett is still lusting after Ashley and Rhett makes her wear red and dress like a harlot. He has some of the best dialogue of all time.

It's only a matter of time before other classics and other movies are attacked. Then it will be onto comedy.


----------



## Reaper

Miss Sally said:


> Gone with the Wind was a great epic and came about when hostility between Northerners and Southerners was still pretty high.
> 
> The movie is a classic and to see it taken down is simply a shame and also a travesty to the Arts of Motion Pictures.
> 
> The movie entails the Southern Pride and the eventual fall, the horrors of war and the land they loved turned to ash around them. I'd say it's less sympathetic and more of showing an angle of the war that not many people actually seen. In the end everyone was broken, dead or lost everything. The South paid a high price for it's pride and this movie showed that.
> 
> The scene where Scarlett kills the Union Soldier who was planning to rape her was probably one of the first mentions of what the Union Army did. The Commanders turned a blind eye to the raping, killing, plundering and horrific acts committed on whites and blacks alike. They took everything from you, burn your fields and you were lucky if they didn't kill you on their scorched earth campaign. Your skin color didn't matter to them.
> 
> This is something that's rarely mentioned, not to mention the South has never recovered from it despite still having fertile land. If you look at the poor in the South it's millions of whites and blacks living in poverty, where is all that altruism people go on about?
> 
> Besides the movie gave us the best scoundrel ever in Rhett Butler, he was Han Solo/Lando before there was a Han Solo or a Lando. Many imitators but nobody truly captured the character the way Gable did, though there have been a few who have come close!
> 
> His scenes with Mammy were always great and his putting Scarlet in her place is epic, you'll never see that again. Especially when Scarlett is still lusting after Ashley and Rhett makes her wear red and dress like a harlot. He has some of the best dialogue of all time.
> 
> It's only a matter of time before other classics and other movies are attacked. Then it will be onto comedy.


You said some negative stuff about the North in the Civil War. You're clearly a black hating neo-nazi racist :no:


----------



## Kink_Brawn

I don't know how far right some of you guys are on here...I have seen some of you post pics of tweets from Alt Right, white nationalist types like Andrew Joyce from Occidental Observer, so, I don't know....

Anyways, the first video the ADL/Youtube took down was apparently a video from "American Renaissance", Jared Taylor's white identity activist think tank, about Race Realism, which is the study of biological differences between the races of the earth in things like physical abilities and IQ disparities.

Not to be conspiratorial here, but I joust found it really weird that was the first video to go. Not like a video about pornography or some weird fetish or religion or some video about why white people suck or something or a video about 9/11 being an inside job or something...a video about biology.

It's almost like this information, which people claim is "pseudo science", is so intriguing and possibly true that it must be the first target of absolute censorship. "Orwellian" is the perfect word to describe this kind of shit.

"Don't think for yourself." "You can only know the information that we provide you!!"


----------



## Reaper

For me the identity of the person and most of their politics matters less than the content of what they're actually saying so I will listen to just about everyone. I even listen to people who claim that the earth is flat and people who say that the earth has only been around for 6000 years in order to determine the logic and reasoning behind their claims - if only so that I have the knowledge for knowledge's sake. Therefore I will one day post something from Paul Joseph Watson, and the other day post something from Van Jones. It depends on not who says it, but what they say. 

A person can believe in wanting to segregate themselves from all brown people, but if they say something like "I want to marry a white red-head because I also have red-head so we have a greater chance of preserving red-headed whites", I would agree with that person on their second view and reject their first view.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

The GWTW thing has brought something to mind that's been in rolling around in my head for a while.

What movies/shows/music are going to get the same treatment in the future? It won't stop with Gone With The Wind.

"Baby It's Cold Outside" is a holiday classic, but now they're calling for it to be done away with because they, wrongly, believe that it endorses date rape.

"If You Wanna Be Happy" is probably offensive to some people

Silence of the Lambs and Ace Ventura: considered by some to be transphobic. 

Revenge of the Nerds and Animal House: considered to contain voyeurism, rape by trickery, statutory rape played for laughs.

Blazing Saddles, 48 Hours, Breakfast at Tiffany's and many more: racism or racist depictions.

Weird Science: Woman created to be sex slave

The Honeymooners: spousal abuse threats

All in the Family, The Jeffersons: racism, sexism, homophobia etc.

Dukes of Hazzard: Confederate flag, General Lee car, Dixieland horn

Hogan's Heroes: Friendly and/or incompetent Nazis

Simpsons: Apu is a stereotypical depiction.

Those are just off the top of my head. No telling what people that actually commit to finding offense could come up with.


----------



## TripleG

Look when I say these PC types are anti-fun, its because of crap like this. 

You can't enjoy these online videos. 

You can't enjoy these movies. 

You can't enjoy these songs. 

You can't enjoy anything that we tell you is bad. 

Again, I keep making comparisons to the religious right, but honestly, I can't remember the last time the relgious right successfully censored anything. Like those bonfires against Harry Potter didn't do shit, now did they? But if anything comes out that goes against PC speech, the pearl clutchers come out and it feels like they actually have a chance of succeeding.


----------



## virus21

TripleG said:


> .
> 
> Again, I keep making comparisons to the religious right, but honestly, I can't remember the last time the relgious right successfully censored anything.


The 80s


----------



## CamillePunk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901885885574254592
As a far right racist reactionary, I am anti-segregation, personally.


----------



## virus21

CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901885885574254592
> As a far right racist reactionary, I am anti-segregation, personally.


So don't have non-white friends if you're white?


----------



## CamillePunk

virus21 said:


> So don't have non-white friends if you're white?


yes, my main friend group is 4/5 filthy non-whites (as is the girl I'm currently seeing) so I guess I'm going to be a lonely lance for a while :sad:


----------



## virus21

CamillePunk said:


> yes, my main friend group is 4/5 filthy non-whites (as is the girl I'm currently seeing) so I guess I'm going to be a lonely lance for a while :sad:


Which brings up another point: How long before mixed people are attacked by these SJWs for being mixed?


----------



## Kink_Brawn

I hope you guys that are anti segregation realize the irony of not likely having the ridiculous problems that you guys complain about on this thread if you lived in racially homogeneous countries. 

Now, I am in no way suggesting that a homogeneous society would be problem free but you definitely have to worry about racial issues that a lot of this politically correct, social justice nonsense is born out of...

I mean, at the end of the day, brown people are kicking white people out of colleges and decreasing their roles in a society their ancestors built, and white people just act like a bunch of neutered ******* and do nothing but cry about on the internet...

Just sayin'

It's like sitting in a house that's burning down and someone offers you a way out and you are just like "nah, I am good man, the fire is keeping me warm"


----------



## virus21




----------



## CamillePunk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901578676478849024
:lmao


Kink_Brawn said:


> I hope you guys that are anti segregation realize the irony of not likely having the ridiculous problems that you guys complain about on this thread if you lived in racially homogeneous countries.
> 
> Now, I am in no way suggesting that a homogeneous society would be problem free but you definitely have to worry about racial issues that a lot of this politically correct, social justice nonsense is born out of...
> 
> I mean, at the end of the day, brown people are kicking white people out of colleges and decreasing their roles in a society their ancestors built, and white people just act like a bunch of neutered ******* and do nothing but cry about on the internet...
> 
> Just sayin'
> 
> It's like sitting in a house that's burning down and someone offers you a way out and you are just like "nah, I am good man, the fire is keeping me warm"


Segregation refers to a policy of forcing people of different races to occupy separate spaces. People voluntarily living in homogeneous communities is A-OK with me if that's what they want to do. I'd prefer not to be separated from many friends and loved ones due to race.


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901910166949560322


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak

Reaper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901910166949560322


Hate to be that guy again, but it was more of a joke.










Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reaper

^I know that's sarcasm. 

---

Meanwhile, this is why you want universal free speech :lmao 



















:kobelol


----------



## Sensei Utero

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902160230313848832


----------



## Simply Flawless

Leave Gone With The Wind Alone :damnyou


----------



## virus21

CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901578676478849024


At least people are starting to make fun of this stupidity. That means its starting to lose favor













> A bill that passed the California state senate and is now moving through the Assembly could threaten jail time for anyone who refuses to use a transgender person’s preferred pronoun.
> The law is currently limited in its effects to nursing homes and intermediate-care facilities, but if passed, those who “willfully and repeatedly” refuse “to use a transgender resident’s preferred name or pronouns” could be slapped with a $1,000 fine and up to one year in prison, according to the California Heath and Safety code. The state senate passed the bill 26-12 at the end of May. Since then, the Assembly Judiciary committee recommended the bill unanimously and the General Assembly held its first hearing on the legislation Wednesday.
> “How can you believe in free speech, but think the government can compel people to use certain pronouns when talking to others?” Greg Burt of the California Family Council testified in July. “This is not tolerance. This is not love. This is not mutual respect. True tolerance tolerates people with different views. We need to treat each other with respect, but respect is a two-way street. It is not respectful to threaten people with punishment for having sincerely held beliefs that differ from your own.”
> Titled the “Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual, and Transgender Long-Term Care Facility Residents Bill of Rights,” the legislation also requires nursing homes and care facilities to allow residents to use the bathroom of their choice, regardless of biological sex. The bill’s author, state Sen. Scott Weiner, argues that religious views don’t hold weight in public areas. (RELATED: Texas ‘Bathroom Bill’ Dies State House Again As Special Session Ends)
> “Everyone is entitled to their religious view,” Weiner said. “But when you enter the public space, when you are running an institution, you are in a workplace, you are in a civil setting, and you have to follow the law.”
> Do You Support This Legislation?
> Yes No
> Login with your social identity to vote
> 
> Log In
> Sign in
> inSign in with LinkedIn
> Completing this poll entitles you to Daily Caller news updates free of charge. You may opt out at anytime. You also agree to our Privacy Policy and Terms of Use.
> Experts argue it is “pretty unlikely that, if this law is enacted, such prohibitions would be limited just to this [nursing home] scenario,” UCLA First Amendment scholar Eugene Volokh told National Review. Volokh speculates that lawmakers chose to apply the bill to nursing homes not because there is an overabundance of transgender seniors in the state, but because the demographic group is likely to garner sympathy.
> The bill is one of several pieces of gender discrimination legislation moving through California’s Congress this summer. The body is also considering mandatory transgender training programs for companies that have more than 50 employees, CBS Sacramento reported.
> While that legislation doesn’t punish those who refuse to use gender identity pronouns, it does affirm the right to transgender people to be called what they wish.
> Both bills await decision in the Assembly.


http://archive.is/f2qse
Fuck that state.


----------



## Miss Sally

CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901578676478849024
> :lmaoSegregation refers to a policy of forcing people of different races to occupy separate spaces. People voluntarily living in homogeneous communities is A-OK with me if that's what they want to do. I'd prefer not to be separated from many friends and loved ones due to race.


Wow that show is going to get some shit for that which is crazy because I always thought that show was a little preachy on it's own.


----------



## Reaper

The real headline should be "Leftist Thought Police Considers A Black Musician a **** for writing a song about Meaking America Great"


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902354004121862144


----------



## virus21




----------



## Miss Sally

Reaper said:


> The real headline should be "Leftist Thought Police Considers A Black Musician a **** for writing a song about Meaking America Great"
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902354004121862144


This is rather perplexing when there are hundreds of rap videos up which would be considered sexist, violent and "distasteful".

Rihanna has a song about making sure a woman has her money or threatens her, yet I doubt that violates any terms.

It seems term violation is a very iffy thing.


----------



## DOPA




----------



## virus21

> The U.N. issued an “early warning” Wednesday for the United States, urging that the government take immediate action to confront white supremacy following the violence in Charlottesville, Virginia.
> But the warning and call for the U.S. government to act contained a little-noticed last paragraph, urging the U.S. to make sure that the “rights to freedom of expression, association and peaceful assembly” are not exercised to deny rights or freedom to others and pressing the U.S. government to “ensure that such rights are not misused to promote racist hate speech and racist crimes.”
> 
> To view this page ensure that Adobe Flash Player version 10.2.0 or greater is installed.
> Get Adobe Flash player
> Autoplay: On | Off
> But as many legal scholars have noted, there is no hate-speech exception to the First Amendment; that is, the government cannot limit a person's speech because it is considered hateful towards any person or group.
> The Supreme Court issued a ruling on this as recently as June.
> The idea that the government can restrict speech expressing ideas that offend "strikes at the heart of the First Amendment," Supreme Court Justice Samuel Alito wrote in Matal v. Tam on behalf of four justices. "Speech that demeans on the basis of race, ethnicity, gender, religion, age, disability, or any other similar ground is hateful; but the proudest boast of our free speech jurisprudence is that we protect the freedom to express 'the thought that we hate.'"
> In the same case, Justice Anthony Kennedy wrote a separate decision for the other half of the court, agreeing on the issue of hate speech.
> "A law found to discriminate based on viewpoint is an 'egregious form of content discrimination,' which is 'presumptively unconstitutional,'" he wrote. "A law that can be directed against speech found offensive to some portion of the public can be turned against minority and dissenting views to the detriment of all. The First Amendment does not entrust that power to the government's benevolence. Instead, our reliance must be on the substantial safeguards of free and open discussion in a democratic society."
> The United Nations does not quite agree.
> The U.N. Committee on the Elimination of Racial Discrimination issued its "early warning" and call to action for the U.S. from its meeting in Geneva, Switzerland, referring to the "horrific" events in Charlottesville on Aug. 11 and 12, and specifically citing the killing of Heather Heyer and the alleged beating of Deandre Harris by white supremacists.
> "We are alarmed by the racist demonstrations, with overtly racist slogans, chants and salutes by white nationalists, neo-Nazis, and the Ku Klux Klan, promoting white supremacy and inciting racial discrimination and hatred," Anastasia Crickley, a native of Ireland who chairs the U.N. committee, said in a press release, going on to call for the U.S. government to "investigate thoroughly the racial discrimination targeting, in particular, people of African descent, ethnic or ethno-religious minorities, and migrants."
> The committee also called on the U.S. "to undertake concrete measures to address the root causes of the proliferation of such racist manifestations" and included this last paragraph in its warning:
> "[The committee] recommends that the United States of America ensure that the rights to freedom of expression, association, and peaceful assembly are not exercised with the aim of destroying or denying the rights and freedoms of others, especially the right to equality and non-discrimination, and that the government of the United States of America provide the necessary guarantees so that such rights are not misused to promote racist hate speech and racist crimes."
> The last time the U.N. Committee on the Elimination of Racial Discrimination issued a warning to the U.S. was in 2006.
> Previous warnings have mostly been issued to far-flung places ravaged by serious ethnic strife, such as Burundi — to which two "early warnings" were issued in 2016 — and Côte d’Ivoire, Iraq, and Nigeria.
> The Committee on the Elimination of Racial Discrimination was set up to enforce the Convention on the Elimination of Racial Discrimination, adopted in 1965, which doesn't actually make a distinction between race and ethnicity. And although some members of the U.N. originally wanted to include religious discrimination, Arab states managed to block this.
> From the beginning, free speech has been an issue, and the United States asserted that it "does not accept any obligation under this Convention, in particular under articles 4 and 7, to restrict those [extensive protections of individual freedom of speech, expression and association contained in the Constitution and laws of the United States], through the adoption of legislation or any other measures, to the extent that they are protected by the Constitution and laws of the United States."
> Several other countries also lodged similar reservations. The committee has apparently not taken much notice, however.
> For years, the committee has been criticized for its focus on pushing a left-wing agenda when it comes to a focus on the United States. In 2008, the committee called on the U.S. to stop using the death penalty, restore voting rights to felons, allow terrorists held at Guantanamo Bay to legally challenge their detention, protect "undocumented workers" in the workplace, promote multiculturalism, and prevent U.S. companies from "negatively affect.ing the rights of indigenous people living outside of the United States:"
> "The committee's recommen.dations stray into areas of American life that are far outside the committee's mandate and supposed competence," Steven Groves wrote in a report for The Heritage Foundation in 2008.
> On free speech, Groves, who is now chief of staff to the U.S. ambassador to the United Nations, Nikki Haley, wrote that the committee has continually ignored the U.S. assertion that it can only enforce the Convention on the Elimination of Racial Discrimination so long as it does not violate the constitutional rights of Americans.
> 
> Trump Faces Difficult Task of Corralling Divided GOP on Tax Reform
> White House will have to navigate deteriorating relationships on the Hill in major push for agenda win
> PoliZette
> "While hate speech is a complex subject about which there is honest disagreement, the CERD Committee's disregard of the U.S. reservation and its repeated attempts to impose its own judgment on the U.S. as to what is and is not acceptable speech is presumptuous," he wrote. "The U.S. is an independent and sov.ereign nation with a long (and thoroughly litigated) legal tradition illuminating the First Amendment and demarcating the constitutional boundaries of free speech. The CERD Committee is not a demo.cratically elected body and is accountable to no con.stituency, much less the American people."
> Groves went on to write that the committee, by continually urging the U.S. to trample the constitutional rights of Americans "demonstrates that it is acting outside the bounds of the treaty in clear breach of its obligations to the U.S."


http://archive.is/6SZ8g#selection-923.0-2843.237



> According to new research from Rasmussen Reports the vast majority of Americans still believe in free speech, and are willing to die to defend it—despite what you hear from major media outlets like CNN, American’s aren’t in favor of adopting “hate speech” punishments of the sort common in Canada or Europe.
> The polling was conducted by telephone and online, and found that 85% of American adults think the right to free speech is more important than protecting people from hateful remarks.
> In fact, only 8% of those surveyed thought that ensuring people aren’t offended was more important that unadulterated free speech—the number of “progressives” is far lower than the media leads us to believe.
> When it comes to fighting for the right for free speech, some 73% of Americans agreed with Voltaire’s famous maxim: “I disapprove of what you say but I will defend to the death your right to say it.”
> Perhaps most importantly, most Americans ranked free speech as the most important Constitutional right—free speech is seen as foundational, and more important than the other predicate rights, like the right to bear arms.
> While these poll numbers are promising, the report also illuminates more troubling trends.
> For example, just 28% of Americans believe they still have free speech today—most think the Constitutional protections are often skirted in favor of political correctness.
> Sadly, they may be right. The fact that people are losing their jobs over expressing conservative opinion—even at big, powerful companies like Google—is dangerous.


http://archive.is/rG3DM#selection-529.0-571.164


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902701863027568640
A-cup is a gross exaggeration :kobelol

It's more like an A minus cup


----------



## virus21

> Administrators at The Evergreen State College have announced that the embattled school faces a massive $2.1 million budget shortfall due in part to a drop in enrollment, and the institution has already handed out some temporary layoff notices as officials grapple with balancing the books.
> In an Aug. 28 memo to the campus community titled “Enrollment and Budget Update,” officials report that fall 2017-18 registration is down about 5 percent, from 3,922 students to 3,713. But the problem is nearly all of the students they lost are nonresidents, who traditionally pay a much higher tuition to attend, officials explained in the memo, a copy of which was obtained by The College Fix.
> Combined with a shortfall in funding from state coffers to shoulder a mandatory cost-of-living salary increase and a rise in the general cost of operations, and the school must find a way to resolve a $2.1 million shortfall for the fiscal year that began July 1, according to the memo.
> “This creates the need for significant budget cuts in the immediate future,” the memo states, adding that the university late last month already handed out temporary layoff notices to 17 facilities staff members.
> “Some notices were rescinded as we try to use scarce local dollars to keep people employed,” the memo states. “… However, if the capital budget crisis at the state level continues indefinitely, layoffs will become impossible to avoid.”
> “… In a college where 89 percent of the operating budget is in salaries and benefits, it is impossible to reduce the budget by substantial amounts without giving up positions. In anticipation of this, we will soon be announcing a hiring freeze.”
> Although the memo does not reference it, the drop in student enrollment can likely be traced back to the national uproar caused after a rowdy group of progressive students took over the school in May and June.
> First they cornered white biology Professor Bret Weinstein and shouted him down over his choice not leave campus during a “Day of Absence,” in which white students and employees were asked to stay off campus for the day. The aggressive actions against the professor forced him to hold class off campus at a nearby park.
> Next, students accused the university’s administration of racism during a contentious meeting, during which they yelled at and belittled President George Bridges. At this meeting, some white students were told to stand in the back of the room because of the color of their skin. The progressive student protesters also issued a string of demands to combat the alleged racism on campus, most of which the university agreed to implement at an unknown fiscal cost.
> The college was also shut for multiple days in early June because of threats it received. Student vigilantes even took to patrolling campus with bats. Later reports about the school revealed that radicalism and anarchy had been pushed at Evergreen State College since at least 2008.
> Emails obtained by The College Fix show that some parents pledged to keep their kids away from Evergreen in a development that’s known as the “Mizzou Effect.” The term references the situation at the University of Missouri, which faced severe financial struggles after a student Black Lives Matter protest in 2014 took over the campus and ruined the school’s reputation, prompting a huge decline in enrollment.
> But in a somewhat tone deaf part of the Aug. 28 memo from Evergreen, administrators state that “we must continue our efforts to make Evergreen a student-ready college. Our work in equity and inclusion is an important step in this process.”


http://archive.is/ATHtL#selection-613.0-699.239


----------



## Reaper

You mean Communist indoctrination centers are losing money because people don't want to be indoctrinated? :CENA 

This is going exactly as expected.


----------



## DesolationRow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903034084515086337


----------



## Reaper

Apparently Taylor Swift is now a WHITE SUPREMACIST because she's appropriated black culture :lmao 



> Professor who wished for Trump’s death: Taylor Swift is a white supremacist
> 
> By Siraj Hashmi | August 29, 2017 | Comments
> 
> A professor, who once said he wished that someone would “shoot” President Donald Trump, is now on a mission to prove that pop singer Taylor Swift is a racist and that everything she’s doing is a rip-off of Beyoncé.
> 
> Kevin Allred, the same gender, sexuality, and women’s studies professor who was fired by Montclair State University for posting to his personal Twitter that he wanted Trump dead, accused Swift of cultural appropriation and having no authenticity because she’s essentially a white supremacist.
> 
> “She’s weaponizing her white womanhood, as she’s been doing since 2009, and attempting to co-opt and subvert the strategy of a black woman (Beyoncé) for her own gain. Don’t fall for it,” Allred wrote. “Taylor Swift has attempted to keep us all trapped in 2009 for long enough. If she’s unlocking and opening doors, it’s time we run.”
> 
> In a Twitter rant, Allred explained that Swift built her entire career off of racism and white supremacy.
> 
> Read more at http://redalertpolitics.com/2017/08...eath-taylor-swift-racist/#DVpj5TDhAxX91UPQ.99
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902284394781589504


Of course, no surprise that these WHITE SUPREMACIST claims come after the assumption that Swift voted based on her latest music video :lmao 






If she did, then that means she's one of the smartest women in America 

Her recent music is still shit though.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Reaper said:


> Apparently Taylor Swift is now a WHITE SUPREMACIST because she's appropriated black culture :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, no surprise that these WHITE SUPREMACIST claims come after the assumption that Swift voted based on her latest music video :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she did, then that means she's one of the smartest women in America
> 
> Her recent music is still shit though.


This guy says "white people" and talks about white people so often,its as if he isn't white. What worse is that I think what enforces this is being a "Beyonce Professor".... IT's as if the more he talks the more brownie points he gets with minorities, its quite sad. I don't get it I really don't


----------



## Reaper

Stinger Fan said:


> This guy says "white people" and talks about white people so often,its as if he isn't white. What worse is that I think what enforces this is being a "Beyonce Professor".... IT's as if the more he talks the more brownie points he gets with minorities, its quite sad. I don't get it I really don't


Yeah. Lots of white people want to be loved by minorities. I don't even know why. 

It almost feels like they see just being liked by a minority or being appreciated by one through self-deprecating otherism and shitting on other whites is an act of altruism on their part. 

Personally I think it's just a result of not getting enough love from mommy and daddy at home so they come begging for it from us.


----------



## TripleG

Reaper said:


> Apparently Taylor Swift is now a WHITE SUPREMACIST because she's appropriated black culture :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, no surprise that these WHITE SUPREMACIST claims come after the assumption that Swift voted based on her latest music video :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she did, then that means she's one of the smartest women in America
> 
> Her recent music is still shit though.


I mean, can't it just be a bad song? lol. 

Must we make this about white supremacy? Is that what it is or is she just mad at specific individuals? 

And to be honest, I think Taylor, Kanye, and Beyonce all suck


----------



## Stormbringer

TripleG said:


> And to be honest, I think Taylor, Kanye, and Beyonce all suck


Ooooo....

2 of the 3 you mentioned are women and 2 of the 3 are black....That makes you a sexist racist!

If you were a Sith Lord you'd be, Darth SexiRacio!










*satire*


----------



## Reaper

I've been in America for more than 3 years now in a town of about 80% white people (which is a higher % than most of America), and the only racism my wife and I have had to listen to is from left-wing SJW's like these who call her ignorant, racist etc etc because she's white.


----------



## DesolationRow

Large billboard-sized sign at UC Berkeley's campus reads, "Remember: girl/boy/woman/man/sister/brother are hurtful, difficult words for the trans community among us."


This is of course directed toward white people who may not bleat in agreement to whatever Critical Race Theory gibberish she is pushing this week:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902658100196503553


----------



## Reaper

So, apparently the new all female Lord of the Flies movie is getting shat upon by both Anti-SJW's and SJW's :lmao 

Anti-SJWS: WTF, this is male erasure!
SJW's: WTF, THIS MOVIE IS ABOUT TOXIC MASCULINITY! 

:kobelol


----------



## DesolationRow

The best part is the widespread denial of perspicuous biology and widely held traits distinctive of particular gender. Because there are now five thousand genders, we must consciously overlook the whole reason why the novel had the kids be boys in the first place.

:lmao A female _Lord of the Flies_... An all-male _The Women_ would be just as patently ridiculous. Good grief we are all living in a sort of surreal nightmare... :lmao


----------



## Reaper

Meanwhile in the Antifa :kobelol 










This is what happens when men are not able to channel their masculinity in healthy ways. We what our biology made us and part of it is a healthy dose of necessary aggression for the defense and propagation of our species. Denial and not being able to find the proper outlet for it (like sports, father figures, learning how to be aggressive without being destructive) is literally why we constantly hear of violence, cheating, abuse and even murder from so-called "justice warriors" and "pro-feminist" men.

Well, this sort of shit is happening to females too now. 










Poor girl went to college and this is what it did to her.


----------



## virus21

Reaper said:


> Meanwhile in the Antifa :kobelol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when men are not able to channel their masculinity in healthy ways. We what our biology made us and part of it is a healthy dose of necessary aggression for the defense and propagation of our species. Denial and not being able to find the proper outlet for it (like sports, father figures, learning how to be aggressive without being destructive) is literally why we constantly hear of violence, cheating, abuse and even murder from so-called "justice warriors" and "pro-feminist" men.


These fuckers better hope that we don't get the Civil War they want. They'd get curb stomped 3 ways to Sunday


----------



## Miss Sally

DesolationRow said:


> Large billboard-sized sign at UC Berkeley's campus reads, "Remember: girl/boy/woman/man/sister/brother are hurtful, difficult words for the trans community among us."
> 
> 
> This is of course directed toward white people who may not bleat in agreement to whatever Critical Race Theory gibberish she is pushing this week:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902658100196503553


This Tweet confuses me, how are people supposed to get "woke" if nobody educates them?

There doesn't seem to be anyone with a shred of logic among these types of people.


----------



## Kink_Brawn

The term "POC" has always been odd to me considering I would be included in that category.

It first of all implies that white people do not possess any color, which is the opposite of true considering they have all sorts of different hair, eye and skin color. One of my best friends in the military was of Sicilian descent, which is considered "white" and he was darker than most hispanics I have ever met. He was darker than me.

It also seems to indicate that all races are united against white people. Which is another falsehood. Most races of the world are racist and are self preferential. I am sure most Asian men would not be all that thrilled if their daughter brought home some Somolian for example.

When it comes to genetics, it has been proven that every race on the planet, sans Sub Saharan Africans and Australian Aborigines possess the Neanderthal gene, so....Caucasians (white people) are more closely linked with other races of the world than others are.

So, it's funny when the people that write "POC are not required to educate you" considering they don't seem to be that educated themselves.

Oh, and if you are abbreviating "People of Color" wouldn't the o be lowercase?? So wouldn't be PoC instead of POC?? Just make it seem all the more obnoxious.


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903632410562117632
Not surprising in the least.


----------



## TripleG

Does the term "People of Color" make anyone else cringe? 

I feel like we're back in the 20s every time I hear it.


----------



## virus21

Reminding me why I don't buy anything from current Marvel


----------



## TripleG

Reaper said:


> So, apparently the new all female Lord of the Flies movie is getting shat upon by both Anti-SJW's and SJW's :lmao
> 
> Anti-SJWS: WTF, this is male erasure!
> SJW's: WTF, THIS MOVIE IS ABOUT TOXIC MASCULINITY!
> 
> :kobelol


You know? Part of me thinks some studio exec knew this would happen and just let it playout for the lolz, haha.


----------



## Reaper

TripleG said:


> Does the term "People of Color" make anyone else cringe?
> 
> I feel like we're back in the 20s every time I hear it.


Not a fan of the term. It's a method of separation advocated by people who profit from divisiveness. 

I've never felt "different" when I'm in public. I don't see it on the faces of other people. I don't even remember that I look different.


----------



## Yeah1993

TripleG said:


> Does the term "People of Color" make anyone else cringe?
> 
> I feel like we're back in the 20s every time I hear it.


Yes, it makes it (ironically) sound like white people are the "default" and that everyone else has "a colour" to them (while whites don't), making them sound alien and different. I have no problem with people putting non-whites in some sort of category if they want to in order to discuss racism, etc, but "people of colour" just sounds like it's othering non-whites too much. I mean ultimately if non-whites aren't bothered by it then I won't campaign for it to be ended. But I mean fuck, I just hate categorizing people like that. I feel yucky and gross writing "non-whites" right now even though it's literally just saying people who aren't white.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Cooper09

Reaper said:


> So, apparently the new all female Lord of the Flies movie is getting shat upon by both Anti-SJW's and SJW's :lmao
> 
> Anti-SJWS: WTF, this is male erasure!
> SJW's: WTF, THIS MOVIE IS ABOUT TOXIC MASCULINITY!
> 
> :kobelol


And what's the betting that the female Piggy (if there is one) will be totally rewritten so she isn't the fat ugly bullied one who gets killed for said reason and she is the strong leader who leads them all to safety because ... body type ...


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903720326231719936
:lmao


----------



## Skermac

Reaper said:


> Not a fan of the term. It's a method of separation advocated by people who profit from divisiveness.
> 
> I've never felt "different" when I'm in public. I don't see it on the faces of other people. I don't even remember that I look different.



I don't ever use that term, but I have heard black people use it about themselves


----------



## Reaper

Skermac said:


> I don't ever use that term, but I have heard black people use it about themselves


Not IRL. This is mostly an Internet / college thing where it's used almost entirely in written form or on TV/news. 

It's elitist otherism.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Reaper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903720326231719936
> :lmao


And one of the top replies is basically someone saying, being vegan prevents climate change :lol


----------



## Reaper

Stinger Fan said:


> And one of the top replies is basically someone saying, being vegan prevents climate change [emoji38]


Oh jeez. This is why I don't open twitter threads. They're a fucking dumpster fire.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Reaper said:


> Oh jeez. This is why I don't open twitter threads. They're a fucking dumpster fire.


Yeah, they really are lol. There always has to be "that person" though, which made me laugh


----------



## FITZ

Reaper said:


> Yeah. Lots of white people want to be loved by minorities. I don't even know why.
> 
> It almost feels like they see just being liked by a minority or being appreciated by one through self-deprecating otherism and shitting on other whites is an act of altruism on their part.
> 
> Personally I think it's just a result of not getting enough love from mommy and daddy at home so they come begging for it from us.


I had a professor in college that was very funny and very liberal. I liked him a lot. The funniest thing he ever said is that nothing makes him feel cooler then when he can make a group of black people laugh. He's right. The coolest I've ever felt was when I was in the break room at Staples. I was with 4 co-workers. 3 black woman and a black man. The woman were talking about something and I had no clue what they were talking about. I asked them to explain something and the black guy said that he didn't know what they were talking about either. I said "I thought it was a black thing but I guess it's a girl thing." They thought it was hilarious and I've never felt cooler. 



TripleG said:


> You know? Part of me thinks some studio exec knew this would happen and just let it playout for the lolz, haha.


They should just make super controversial remakes of movies. Make a movie set in the south with slavery and don't take race into account when casting. 



Stinger Fan said:


> And one of the top replies is basically someone saying, being vegan prevents climate change :lol


I mean they're not totally wrong about that. Probably would be a lot better for the environment if we ate a lot less meat. 

Hilarious picture though.


----------



## Reaper

FITZ said:


> I had a professor in college that was very funny and very liberal. I liked him a lot. The funniest thing he ever said is that nothing makes him feel cooler then when he can make a group of black people laugh. He's right. The coolest I've ever felt was when I was in the break room at Staples. I was with 4 co-workers. 3 black woman and a black man. The woman were talking about something and I had no clue what they were talking about. I asked them to explain something and the black guy said that he didn't know what they were talking about either. I said "I thought it was a black thing but I guess it's a girl thing." They thought it was hilarious and I've never felt cooler


I hope ur not being serious Fitz because... But if you are then I'm pleasantly surprised by your honesty. 

I'm not black so probably can't relate but I do sort of understand. In Canada I did see a lot of Indians / Pakistanis that were drawn towards identifying with blacks more than than even their own heritage. 

Personally don't understand the fascination but it was always a curiosity for me. Black culture doesn't appeal to me nor do I see any particular difference at all...

Black people are just like everyone else and I talk to them like I do everyone else. But it is interesting that some people have a different view. I don't understand it.

---


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/904139378687180800


----------



## Ygor




----------



## Stinger Fan

FITZ said:


> I mean they're not totally wrong about that. Probably would be a lot better for the environment if we ate a lot less meat.
> 
> Hilarious picture though.


I don't really think its that simple but thats a topic for another day


----------



## Kink_Brawn

Not even Vegans eat that stuff on the grocery store shelves.

I was a Vegan/vegetarian for a while and I had tried Tofurkey dogs when I first started out. It legit tasted like how canned dog food smells.


----------



## Miss Sally

Stinger Fan said:


> I don't really think its that simple but thats a topic for another day


I don't think so either since most vegans look like they're going to die.

But another topic all together.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Skermac

I hate to think what haters would do with this statue


----------



## Kink_Brawn

Skermac said:


> I hate to think what haters would do with this statue


Eh, that meme obviously wasn't thought through.

Without even looking at it for three seconds I can tell you the response would be that "****** made those soldiers do it." Which they actually did. So, it must be treated like other symbols of the *********** structure.

They do the same thing when a non white officer kills some black guy. "The white supremacist system indoctrinated him to do it"


----------



## Yeah1993

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892143858355769344
Ahahahaha "body positivity goddess" Tess Holiday has been editing her photos the whole time and I didn't know it.


----------



## FITZ

Reaper said:


> I hope ur not being serious Fitz because... But if you are then I'm pleasantly surprised by your honesty.
> 
> I'm not black so probably can't relate but I do sort of understand. In Canada I did see a lot of Indians / Pakistanis that were drawn towards identifying with blacks more than than even their own heritage.
> 
> Personally don't understand the fascination but it was always a curiosity for me. Black culture doesn't appeal to me nor do I see any particular difference at all...
> 
> Black people are just like everyone else and I talk to them like I do everyone else. But it is interesting that some people have a different view. I don't understand it.
> 
> ---
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/904139378687180800


OK I've probably felt cooler a couple times in my life then that moment. Everything else is true though.


----------



## Reaper

Yeah1993 said:


> Ahahahaha "body positivity goddess" Tess Holiday has been editing her photos the whole time and I didn't know it.


Lol. Not surprised in the least bit. Women who scream body positivity are some of the most insecure lot you'll ever meet. If they could be thin without doing any work, they'd do it in a heartbeat. 

I've only ever known one girl that was genuinely happy with her weight being overweight, but she too eventually got a lipo done soon as she could afford it.


----------



## virus21

> According to Calgary Police, if you listen to heavy rock music, you or your child could become a neo-Nazi.
> 
> Following the devastating events in Charlottesville, the music industry and tech companies have joined forces to work against hate. Companies like Spotify have taken down white supremacist and neo-Nazi content from their platforms. In addition, government officials have worked to raise awareness about the dangers of hate groups.
> Yet, one organization has taken things just a bit too far.
> Titled Signs of a Child Being Part of a Hate Group, the Calgary Police Service issued a list of signs that worried parents should look for in their children. Reading through the list, you’ll find common warning signs like violent behavior and stereotyping certain ethnic or religious groups. The police force also urged parents to remain vigilant for behavior such as children wearing or displaying Nazi propaganda.
> But did you know that playing loud heavy rock music also counts as a warning sign? Maybe it’s time to put away your favorite AC/DC and Black Sabbath albums.
> Maybe we’re all in a hate group.
> 
> In the leaflet, you’ll find some common child and teenage behaviors that Canadian officials list as “early warning signs.” This includes a “sudden lack of interest in school” and “adopting new groups of friends.”
> As a child and a teenager, I hardly cared about school. I also made new friends pretty easily thanks to my sarcastic personality. The last time I checked, however, I didn’t belong to a neo-Nazi group. In addition, having Latin roots wouldn’t have allowed me to easily form part of a group that chants Heil Hilter, anyway.
> The Calgary Police force also said that “secretive behavior” may show that your child could belong to a hate group. So, if your child hides the fact that they forgot to do their homework, they belong to a hate group. If a married adult (like myself) hides that they forgot to purchase the groceries, they’re most likely a neo-Nazi.
> In addition, if your child suddenly changes his or her appearance, name-calls someone, or behaves disobediently, watch out. They most likely belong to a hate group. I now wonder if both of my daughters fall into this category.
> Also, do you or your child listen to Metallica, Led Zeppelin, AC/DC, or Black Sabbath? Playing “heavy rock music with violent lyrics” is listed as one of the clearest signs of belonging to a hate group.
> 
> Image by Calgary Police Service
> “My kid loves heavy rock music but he’s not in a hate group.”
> 
> The Calgary Police Service quickly came under fire after publishing the list online.
> Robert Riggs, a hardcore rock fan, believes that the Calgary Police Service has promoted an outdated stereotype. Speaking with the Toronto Metro, Riggs said that his son loves heavy metal. Yet, that hasn’t defined his personality.
> “My son, he listens to heavy metal, and he’s one of the nicest kids ever, but I tend to see him lumped into a group he doesn’t belong in.”
> Riggs doesn’t believe that young people who listen to rock or heavy metal will eventually belong to a hate group.
> “It’s kind of gone the way of video games cause violence and things like that. It’s not monkey see, monkey do. Kids see their parents go to work all time, and they don’t suddenly get up and find a job at seven-years-old.”
> A Calgary Police spokesperson pushed back against Riggs’ accusation. Corwin Odland said that research showed that listening to heavy rock music “is a common trend” among hate groups.
> “We’re not saying all people who listen to rock music are part of hate groups, but there tends to be a correlation – people who are involved with hate groups tend to be involved in that kind of music.”
> Odland added that people shouldn’t take the point by itself. Rather, they should contextualize it with other items on the list.
> Since the story’s publication, the Calgary Police Service has taken the word “rock” out. “Playing loud, heavy music with violent lyrics” still prominently remains, however.
> You can check the Calgary Police Service’s website here. You can also find the original, unedited image featuring ‘loud, heavy rock music’ below.


http://archive.is/zM1FL#selection-947.0-1079.9


----------



## virus21




----------



## Miss Sally

http://worldnewsdailyreport.com/17-year-old-teenager-sues-his-parents-for-being-born-white/


Pretty sure it's satire but thought it was hilarious enough to share.


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/904999805746892800
These are the moronic idiots on the left these days. 

This guy is so afraid of calling out a horrendous cultural practice that he would rather say "I don't know enough" than to realize that condemning murder of innocents does not require ANY knowledge. 

fpalm


----------



## Walking Deadman

virus21 said:


> http://archive.is/zM1FL#selection-947.0-1079.9


Guess that means I am a Neo-Nazi. But I sure do wonder what those people think of gangster rap, though?


----------



## Walking Deadman

Reaper said:


> Apparently Taylor Swift is now a WHITE SUPREMACIST because she's appropriated black culture :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, no surprise that these WHITE SUPREMACIST claims come after the assumption that Swift voted based on her latest music video :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she did, then that means she's one of the smartest women in America
> 
> Her recent music is still shit though.


My sister's idiot friend thinks white people having curly hair, and white women having thick thighs and a thick ass is "cultural appropriation". This same imbecile blamed the "patriarchy" for more attractive women making into med school, and her not, and has this weird, vindictive revenge fantasy of guys who are good with women becoming fat, straight woman so they can "know how it feels". My sister's husband is almost as bad, although his stuff is mostly race focused. I didn't really pay much attention to those types of idiots until my sister married that clown, and my sister's friend went insane with this "social justice" garbage.


----------



## Cooper09

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/905128853193891840
This is too stupid for words. So is this CNN blaming the 'Patriarchy' for the amount of deaths each Hurricane brings? :lol


----------



## Pratchett

So they know that hurricanes with female names do cause more death but they won't stop giving them feminine names. Oh that's right, because if they did then we would have groups rising up to declare "sexism" for forcing toxic masculinity onto nature. :ihateyouall


----------



## Reaper

England's future is bleak. 

The Muslim takeover is essentially complete.


----------



## TripleG

But I thought to the PCers, Isis doesn't represent all Muslims? 

His comment was directed at Isis, not all Muslims, correct? 

We mostly agree Isis are bad guys, correct?

So what's the problem?


----------



## virus21

> name of ‘inclusion’
> COLLEGE FIX STAFF •AUGUST 26, 2017
> 499 382 Share58 12
> 
> A San Francisco area Catholic school has removed several statues of religious figures — including Jesus and Mary — all in the name of, you guessed it, being “more inclusive.”
> 
> Head of San Domenico School Cecily Stock said the decision was “to make sure that prospective families are aware that we are an independent school,” adding that “[r]ight now about 80 percent of our families do not identify as Catholic.”
> 
> Sister Maureen McInerney, prioress general of the Dominican Sisters of San Rafael, noted that “San Domenico is a Catholic school; it also welcomes people of all faiths. It is making an effort to be inclusive of all faiths.”
> 
> According to The Washington Free Beacon, the independent Catholic school doesn’t teach students about Catholic theology. The school’s director of philosophy, ethics, and world religions, Mirza Khan, says this is “well within the school’s Dominican tradition.”
> 
> “The Dominican teaching philosophy is not to teach there is only one truth,” Khan said. “It is to foster conversation, to intentionally invite in participants that have different perspectives in a very open-ended process of philosophical and spiritual inquiry.”
> 
> The head of the San Domenico School’s board of trustees noted the statue decision has nothing to do with the events in Charlottesville of two weeks ago.
> 
> Nevertheless, many are unhappy with this “inclusion” effort.
> 
> From the Marin Independent Journal:
> 
> In an email to the school’s board of directors, Dominican Sisters of San Rafael and the head of school, Shannon Fitzpatrick objected to the removal of the statues and other steps the school has taken in an effort to make the school more inclusive.
> 
> “Articulating an inclusive foundation appears to mean letting go of San Domenico’s 167-year tradition as a Dominican Catholic school and being both afraid and ashamed to celebrate one’s heritage and beliefs,” wrote Fitzpatrick, whose 8-year-old son attends the school.
> 
> She added, “In our time here, the word ‘Catholic’ has been removed from the mission statement, sacraments were removed from the curriculum, the lower school curriculum was changed to world religions, the logo and colors were changed to be ‘less Catholic,’ and the uniform was changed to be less Catholic.”
> 
> Responding to follow-up questions Monday, Fitzpatrick wrote, “There are other families having the same concerns I do. Many parents feel if the school is heading in a different direction then the San Domenico community should have been notified before the signing of the enrollment for the following year.”
> 
> Cheryl Newell, who had four children graduate from San Domenico, said, “I am extremely disappointed in the school and the direction they’ve been going. This isn’t a new thing that they’ve been intentionally eroding their Catholic heritage. They’re trying to be something for everyone and they’re making no one happy.”
> 
> Former San Domenico parent Kim Pipki said “The one main statue that has everyone fired up is the baby Jesus and Mary one. It was at the center of the primary school courtyard.
> 
> “It was less about God and more about passing on some traditions. People were shocked that the statues were pitched in the basement.”


https://www.thecollegefix.com/post/36009/



> An anthropology professor at a community college in California has instructed her students that stereotyping someone in class is a punishable offense — on the same day that she handed out a four-page white privilege checklist listing common generalizations about white people.
> 
> According to the anthropology lab’s syllabus, students who stereotype or demean others will result in swift punishment.
> 
> “Students will not stereotype or demean anyone based on race, gender, ability, nationality, sexuality or any other identity,” states the syllabus, a copy of which was obtained by Red Alert Politics. “Any student who disrespects their instructor, disrespects their classmates, or purports identity-based stereotypes will be considered an interruption and will be a) be barred from participating in class, b) lose all participation points for the day, and c) referred to the Dean of Students.”
> 
> The professor handed out the two-page syllabus on the first day of class along with a “white privilege checklist,” Red Alert Politics reports, noting some privileges include “I can be late to a meeting without having the lateness reflection my race” and “I can go shopping alone most of the time, pretty well assured that I will not be followed or harassed.”
> 
> Lauren Cooley, the contributors editor at Red Alert Politics who wrote the story, told The College Fix the white privilege checklist was four pages long. Cooley, in her report, points out:
> 
> The course professor, Amanda Zunner-Keating, clearly doesn’t see the irony in punishing students who reference stereotypes while simultaneously stereotyping every white individual through the white privilege checklist. However, this doesn’t matter to Keating. She allegedly told students that she uses a Freirean teaching approach and that “we are all engaged in an oppressive power structure.” She followed this up with a quote from Paulo Freire: “The educator has the duty of not being neutral.”
> 
> … Professor Keating did not return Red Alert Politics‘ request for comment.
> 
> One student in the class told RAP on the condition of anonymity that Zunner-Keating is “as far left as they come. On the first day of class she told us that race and gender are both social constructs and she’s made us repeat the latter back to her multiple times. She warned us that any comment she deemed racist or sexist would get us kicked out of class and suspended for two class periods, which would tank anyone’s grade since we only meet once a week. I can’t help the feeling that I’ll be punished if I voice my conservative views.”


https://www.thecollegefix.com/post/36393/


----------



## Miss Sally

Reaper said:


> England's future is bleak.
> 
> The Muslim takeover is essentially complete.


The whole thing confuses me, people say the Alt-Right reps the entire Right and that the Right needs to denounce it, yet when it comes to Islam the same people say, "Not all Muslims" "The ideology isn't toxic". 

I just don't know anymore because the PC Police cannot decide if mocking Islamic terror groups is phobic or not. 

What a time to be alive when speaking out against Religion or Religious terror groups becomes a crime.


----------



## virus21

Freedom was a mistake


----------



## virus21




----------



## Cooper09

How is it even possible for a Catholic institution to remove the statue of fucking JESUS!!!!???? :lol :lol :lol This world is getting more fucked up.


----------



## Reaper

Cooper09 said:


> How is it even possible for a Catholic institution to remove the statue of fucking JESUS!!!!???? :lol :lol :lol This world is getting more fucked up.


Haven't even seen them do that in Pakistan and the Pakistani army has told them that they will descend upon anyone who tries to attack religious minorities or their symbols. It really is quite fascinating how self-hating whites are turning in on themselves like this. 

I mean, attacks still do happen in Pakistan, but there's a tribe called Kalash in Northern Pakistan (they're indigenous peoples of that area) and the Taliban threatened them but the army got there first and the attack never happened.


----------



## Miss Sally

Reaper said:


> Haven't even seen them do that in Pakistan and the Pakistani army has told them that they will descend upon anyone who tries to attack religious minorities or their symbols. It really is quite fascinating how self-hating whites are turning in on themselves like this.
> 
> I mean, attacks still do happen in Pakistan, but there's a tribe called Kalash in Northern Pakistan (they're indigenous peoples of that area) and the Taliban threatened them but the army got there first and the attack never happened.


When Pakistan does more to ensure Religions can keep their symbols regardless if it upsets anyone you know you got a problem considering the US was built on Religious Freedom but now people are trying to hide Jesus statues at a damn Catholic school, the place where this stuff being up shouldn't be an issue to anyone!

Reminds me of Europe taking down their crosses to not offend Muslims in European countries.. seriously let that sink in.


----------



## Reaper

Miss Sally said:


> When Pakistan does more to ensure Religions can keep their symbols regardless if it upsets anyone you know you got a problem considering the US was built on Religious Freedom but now people are trying to hide Jesus statues at a damn Catholic school, the place where this stuff being up shouldn't be an issue to anyone!
> 
> Reminds me of Europe taking down their crosses to not offend Muslims in European countries.. seriously let that sink in.


It's just white on white hate in Europe. I mean you saw that series of Salon articles I posted. It's like the daily stormer just with weird ass pale-skins hating other pale-skins and teaching non-whites to hate whites as well. This is the result. 

As far as people go, Pakistan has some of the shittiest people in the world. But we have one of the best armies. Always have and they're not afraid to step it up and do their fucking job.


----------



## TripleG

You know, when South Park did that "Death Camp of Tolerance" episode years ago, I thought it was a joke. 

I'm not going to say we will get to that point, but the way some of these PCers talk, you'd think that a Death Camp of Tolerance is EXACTLY what they want.


----------



## Miss Sally

Reaper said:


> It's just white on white hate in Europe. I mean you saw that series of Salon articles I posted. It's like the daily stormer just with weird ass pale-skins hating other pale-skins and teaching non-whites to hate whites as well. This is the result.
> 
> As far as people go, Pakistan has some of the shittiest people in the world. But we have one of the best armies. Always have and they're not afraid to step it up and do their fucking job.


Well in world where hating people based on skin color is wrong and deep down you're a fucking racist with a College Education.. got to find someone to hate who nobody will care about. 

Though all it's done is piss off people and make White Nationalism more popular. Identity Politics is cancer and so is this it's okay to be hateful to one group of people for their skin color but not these ones.

Do they realize all they're doing is ensuring the cycle of hate never ends?


----------



## Kink_Brawn

Miss Sally said:


> Well in world where hating people based on skin color is wrong and deep down you're a fucking racist


I never understand this argument. Race is clearly more than skin color. If a white dude gets a really dark tan he is not all of the sudden a light skinned black man. Different races have all sorts of differences in genetic traits, health concerns, and likely, although these studies are highly controversial for obvious reasons, behavioral patterns.



> Though all it's done is piss off people and make White Nationalism more popular. Identity Politics is cancer


Don't understand this argument either. "Identity politics" has been around since the dawn of man and was intrinsic to the forging of societies and civilizations throughout history. 

As a Native American I often find the "muh identity politics is bad" absolutely absurd considering you would probably not tell a Native American "Hey man, like, why did you not want these white men to take your lands??" "We are all the same after all" "Identity politics are bad, mkay"

Or just imagine going to China or Isreal and being like "guys, why don't you except millions of Muslims, Africans and Mexicans into your land" "Don't you know identity politics are bad" "These people changing your demographics won't alter your society or culture whatsoever"

It's so laughable I couldn't keep a straight face while typing that.


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21

Is it bad that I want Marvel to crash


----------



## Reaper

Muslims don't want your virtue signaling capitalism :mj 










---



Kink_Brawn said:


> Don't understand this argument either. "Identity politics" has been around since the dawn of man and was intrinsic to the forging of societies and civilizations throughout history.


This is not true. Identity Politics did not become a _major_ thing until the European expansion into Asia when a small group of philosophers started talking about race when they saw that some civilizations had not reached the industrial revolution like western Europe had. Prior to the industrial revolution much of the world was at around the same pace of development and relative equals in wealth and status. The post industrial western philosophers used race as one of the variables in their many rantings about why their technology made them superior - and that discussion took full steam during the slavery era and continues to this day but has slowly been wiped out as a result of KKK's violence - and nearly wiped out till about the last 10 years or so. 

The recent resurgence of identity politics however has come from liberal arts colleges with social studies programs that originally sought (rightfully so) to counter the industrial era - Jim Crow era race politics by promoting more inclusion for non-white philosophers, artists and scientists etc --- but they were unable to do that because of the sheer dominance of white thinkers in all fields. 

Once the intersectionality theory was adopted and implemented across liberal arts colleges through the 90's - 2000's because it calls itself interdisciplinary making it possible for it to infiltrate almost all pseudo-science fields (aka humanities), they went from inclusion of minorities to exclusion of whites (by labeling whites as innate oppressors and non-whites as oppressed) and that has started the new race war which is largely targeted against white people. If you keep telling people in a 100 different ways how white people have wronged all non-white people, you will eventually have the impressionable start getting militant because the best way to end oppression is to "fight back".


----------



## CamillePunk

She should've taken off the niqab and tried some of that lingerie on. 

I know you guys are hiding beauties under there. :mj2


----------



## TripleG

virus21 said:


> Is it bad that I want Marvel to crash


No. They produce crap. They deserve to fail. 

They took my favorite hero under their banner and made him a Nazi. Fuck them.


----------



## DOPA

https://www.theguardian.com/politic...-make-parliament-more-representative-of-women



> The government has rejected all six proposals to give parliament more equal female representation, prepared by the Commons’ women and equalities committee, including fines for parties that do not select enough women as candidates.
> 
> The women and equalities committee chair, Maria Miller, said the response showed a lack of ambition by the government, which she said was “content to sit on its hands with an approach” which had yielded “depressingly slow progress so far”.
> 
> The committee’s report, published in January, said there was a “serious democratic deficit” because of the lack of female representation in parliament, where men make up 70% of the total MPs.
> 
> The committee recommended radical changes to the law before the next election, with the UK languishing at 40th in the world for female representation, though up eight places since the 8 June poll.
> 
> However, the government has rejected all six of the committee’s proposals, including any legislation to force parties to have a minimum proportion of 45% female parliamentary candidates in general elections, with the option to consider fines if targets were not met.
> 
> The committee also recommended the government set a firm target of 45% representation of women in parliament and local government by 2030.
> 
> In the response, the government said increasing women’s representation was “an important aim” but did not feel legislation was the answer. “The government shares the committee’s view that political parties have primary responsibility for ensuring that women come forward to represent them and are put in positions from which they can win seats,” the reply said.
> 
> “The government does not believe that the best way to achieve this is through legislation and placing an additional regulatory burden on political parties.”
> 
> Any proposal to sanction parties who did too little to meet diversity targets was also rejected. “The government does not support quotas set out in legislation, and therefore does not agree that sanctions should be introduced,” the reply said.
> 
> The reply also rejects the committee’s proposal that parties be required by law to publish their parliamentary candidate diversity data, citing “concerns about the potential regulatory burden which this would impose, particularly on smaller parties”.
> 
> Miller, the former Conservative cabinet minister, said the response showed the UK was failing to be a world leader on women’s representation. “The government’s failure to accept any of the committee’s recommendations shows a complete lack of action and ambition to bring about real change,” she said.
> 
> “The early general election in June means that government, parliament and political parties have a window of opportunity now, to make the changes that are needed to ensure a more representative group are elected at the next general election.”
> 
> Sophie Walker, the leader of the Women’s Equality party, said the response was deeply disappointing. “By rejecting every one of the women and equalities committee’s recommendations, the government has let all women down and continues to stifle true democracy in which all voices are heard,” she said.
> 
> Walker said there was clear evidence that quotas had been key to increasing the number of women in parliament. “They are a short-term solution to fix a long-term imbalance of power, and they are a stepping stone towards a political system that sees everyone, and is open to all,” she said.
> 
> “We will continue our challenge to the old politics of Westminster by mobilising our activists on our clear pathway to getting more women into politics.”


Good, quotas are the absolute opposite of equality of opportunity. These feminists at the Women's Equality Party and at the women and equalities committee don't believe in equality, they believe in special treatment for women on the political level.

--------------------------------------------------------------------






Tucker and Rubin talking about Youtube's Demonetization policy where even Rubin's recent video with Philip DeFranco of all people got demonetized.

Youtube trying to stifle anyone who doesn't fit into their social justice bubble.


----------



## deepelemblues

it's 100% true that identity politics has existed for thousands of years

hop in a time machine and ask a hellenistic period greek what he thinks of phoenicians or italians or macedonians or scythians or egyptians or jews or persians (or what they think of him)

go back another 2000 years and ask an egyptian what he thinks of the hittites or vice versa


----------



## virus21

TripleG said:


> No. They produce crap. They deserve to fail.
> 
> They took my favorite hero under their banner and made him a Nazi. Fuck them.


They also make hot female heroes look like dudes



deepelemblues said:


> it's 100% true that identity politics has existed for thousands of years
> 
> hop in a time machine and ask a hellenistic period greek what he thinks of phoenicians or italians or macedonians or scythians or egyptians or jews or persians (or what they think of him)
> 
> go back another 2000 years and ask an egyptian what he thinks of the hittites or vice versa


That wasn't identity politics, that was just flat out racism


----------



## virus21




----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/906191067317489665

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/906330325839728640
Conservative non-white Twitters are some of the best tweets :lol


----------



## Miss Sally

Reaper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/906191067317489665
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/906330325839728640
> Conservative non-white Twitters are some of the best tweets :lol


That bottom tweet picture is 100% accurate.


----------



## Stinger Fan

virus21 said:


> Is it bad that I want Marvel to crash


Marvel thinks bowing down to SJW would get them more readers, yet those people who constantly moan about "change" don't ever buy the damn thing they want changed. There's more than enough articles of people who bitch about comics and the "need" for change only to admit that they don't read the damn things, so why the hell are they being appealed to when they're not a consumer? Marvel losing readership is entirely their fault for having such an snobby insulting attitude about their readers. They can't stand their own fans and are willing to throw them under the bus for their books being awful that no one wants to read and fail miserably. Add to the fact that they employ blatantly racist and prejudiced people but are given a free pass because they're not white or men. They deserve it but I doubt they'll learn from it


----------



## Cooper09

Reaper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/906191067317489665
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/906330325839728640
> Conservative non-white Twitters are some of the best tweets :lol


The bottom pic is EXACTLY what a white liberal sees in their head when it comes to discussing racial politics. :lol


----------



## virus21




----------



## FITZ

"You make it seem like trivial things shouldn't be bothered with" 

That's what someone said complaining about the clip.


----------



## virus21

> The parents of an academically stellar African-American student are suing a South Carolina school district alleging school officials did not prevent continued verbal and physical abuse of their daughter from … other black students.
> Students at Richland School District One’s Hand Middle School “called (the girl) racial slurs like ‘Oreo,’ ‘white girl,’ ‘wannabe white girl’ … and generally maligned her for ‘acting white,’” the lawsuit says, according to The State.
> Hand’s student body is approximately 50 percent black, but the girl was just one of a few African-American students in her advanced courses.
> “During those years, she also was “repeatedly pushed, shoved and tripped in hallways and other locations around Hand Middle School … (and) suffered several notable physical assaults,” the lawsuit continues.
> The parents contend they complained to school and district officials as well as board members, “little was done and the bullying continued.” The parents also claim the superintendent avoided them when they tried to meet with him.
> A statement from the family’s attorney, Christopher Bryant, provided to The College Fix added that:
> The unfortunate events described in the complaint should not occur at Hand Middle or any other school in the state. All children should have an opportunity to learn in a safe, supportive environment. We attempted to resolve this situation without filing a lawsuit before the school year began, but we were unable to open a line of dialogue with the school district. Now that a lawsuit has been filed, we look forward to working with Richland One to quickly and meaningfully address the issues in the complaint. Until we hear from the school district, there’s not much more that I can add.
> From the story:
> The girl, whom The State is not identifying because she is a minor, is still a student at Hand.
> The girl’s parents’ attorney, Christopher Bryant of Charleston, said, “This is an unfortunate situation, and the complaint speaks for itself. We just want to resolve this quickly and meaningfully so that this child can go back to being a child and that all Richland One students can learn in a safe, supportive environment.” …
> In February and March, the violence against the girl escalated, the lawsuit says. Students threw water in her face, beat her with a bottle and slammed her face with a backpack, chipping two teeth, the lawsuit says. She ate her lunches hiding in a girls’ toilet stall to avoid the bullies, the lawsuit says.
> Many of the incidents are documented by school videos and witnesses, the lawsuit says.
> The lawsuit raises a larger, cultural issue beyond the alleged racist bullying. It cites writings by black identity expert Kimberly Jade Norwood, a Washington University law school professor, who has studied how some African-American students stigmatize others of their race for doing things such as homework, going to class and performing well in school.
> According to a commenter of the article, this year Hand has a new principal and some new vice principals.


http://archive.is/CmVsf#selection-623.0-701.81

Did we travel back to the early 90s?!


----------



## virus21




----------



## Steve Black Man

virus21 said:


> http://archive.is/CmVsf#selection-623.0-701.81
> 
> Did we travel back to the early 90s?!


Can somebody please tell me how this is the result of systematic racism against blacks and not self imposed black culture at work? 

Seriously. If I don't feel a certain level of guilt for my skin color every day, I'll spontaneously combust.


----------



## virus21

> The new Star Trek series premiering at the end of September has seemingly modeled the prototypical enemies of the series, the Klingons, after some of President Trump’s supporters.
> 
> Showrunner Aaron Harberts told Entertainment Weekly (EW) that the Klingons, unlike the Federation, which was represented by the Starship Enterprise in the original series, has an obsession with racial purity and xenophobia:
> 
> The allegory is that we really started working on the show in earnest around the time the election was happening. The Klingons are going to help us really look at certain sides of ourselves and our country. Isolationism is a big theme. Racial purity is a big theme. The Klingons are not the enemy, but they do have a different view on things. It raises big questions: Should we let people in? Do we want to change? There’s also the question of just because you reach your hand out to someone, do they have to take it? Sometimes, they don’t want to take it. It’s been interesting to see how the times have become more of a mirror than we even thought they were going to be.
> 
> EW writes, “War breaks out and the Klingons leading the charge have some ideological ideas inspired by the 2016 electoral divide.”
> 
> Events will be centered on the decade before the events of 1966’s original series; the Federation and the Klingon will be at war, a situation that Harberts likened to the current situation with North Korea. He said:
> 
> North Korea is in our thoughts as we finish the series. What began as a commentary on our own divided nation — in terms of Trump supporters and non-Trump supporters — has blown out to North Korea and how we’re right on the brink. [The U.S. is] actually right at the place where Starfleet finds itself in episode one and we couldn’t have anticipated that happening. But how do you end conflict when both sides have such strong opinions?


http://www.dailywire.com/news/20828/new-star-trek-seemingly-models-klingons-trump-hank-berrien#


----------



## Pratchett

virus21 said:


> http://www.dailywire.com/news/20828/new-star-trek-seemingly-models-klingons-trump-hank-berrien#


I was on the fence about whether or not I wanted to watch this series. I think I'll climb off that fence and just not waste my time with it. Which is probably what I would have ended up doing anyway. :sip


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

virus21 said:


> http://www.dailywire.com/news/20828/new-star-trek-seemingly-models-klingons-trump-hank-berrien#


Good job at starting off the show with half the country choosing not to watch it because you had to insert politics into it. That'll be great for the ratings.


----------



## Miss Sally

Steve Black Man said:


> Can somebody please tell me how this is the result of systematic racism against blacks and not self imposed black culture at work?
> 
> Seriously. If I don't feel a certain level of guilt for my skin color every day, I'll spontaneously combust.


I'm sure you'll find something to feel bad about!

In a decade we'll see white people walking down the streets whipping themselves for penance.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

Miss Sally said:


> I'm sure you'll find something to feel bad about!
> 
> In a decade we'll see white people walking down the streets whipping themselves for penance.


Not this white man.


----------



## TripleG

Miss Sally said:


> I'm sure you'll find something to feel bad about!
> 
> In a decade we'll see white people walking down the streets whipping themselves for penance.


----------



## DOPA




----------



## Reaper

And this is why NYT is fake news:



















Contradicted themselves within a matter of days :lmao



TheNightmanCometh said:


> Not this white man.


You're a Ray Cis if you don't whip yourself. :mj


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

> You're a Ray Cis if you don't whip yourself. :mj


Call me whatever name you want. Sticks and stones... ence


----------



## Reaper

TheNightmanCometh said:


> Call me whatever name you want. Sticks and stones... ence


Sticks and stones are what you should be using on yo'self tho.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

Reaper said:


> Sticks and stones are what you should be using on yo'self tho.


You provide the sticks and stones and I'll kill an animal with them and eat it, cause that's the kind of guy I am. :wink2:


----------



## Reaper

TheNightmanCometh said:


> You provide the sticks and stones and I'll kill an animal with them and eat it, cause that's the kind of guy I am. :wink2:


Hunting is evil :mj


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

Reaper said:


> Hunting is evil :mj


You're right, I take it back. If you gave me sticks and stones, I'd build you a new roof. 0


----------



## Reaper

TheNightmanCometh said:


> You're right, I take it back. If you gave me sticks and stones, I'd build you a new roof. 0


Well I'm glad you're not a civil engineer :mj 

But yeah a new roof would be nice. Hopefully the landlords insurance claim goes through :mj2


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

Reaper said:


> Well I'm glad you're not a civil engineer :mj
> 
> But yeah a new roof would be nice. Hopefully the landlords insurance claim goes through :mj2


I'm not a civil engineer, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night. >

Fingers crossed for you, my man. :smile2:


----------



## virus21




----------



## Pratchett

virus21 said:


>


Sex robots that can be hacked and either injure or kill the user.

What a hell of a world we are leaving to our children. :ihateyouall


----------



## virus21




----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/907966407966633985

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/907830801617833985
This insanity needs to stop otherwise there is going to be a war and the minorities are not going to like it when it does happen. Christians and whites far outnumber the whinging minority lunatics and if they do get enraged and provoked into action even in self-defense, it's not going to be pretty so maybe tone down the violent rhetoric a little.

It took several 100 years for the Crusades to happen, but when they did, the world was changed forever.


----------



## Sensei Utero

The Tories today :HA :bosque

Granted, folk have their own views on Labour, which is fair enough - sometimes those folk have big points and all etc., but how anyone can back May and this Tory government right now is beyond me. Even the flat earthers DUP are starting to see through her (to an extent).


----------



## TripleG

Reaper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/907966407966633985
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/907830801617833985


Once again, I have to make this point. 

If it was a white singer hanging a black child, how well do you think that would go over? Is there some kind of artistic point here that I'm missing? Is he saying "See White people, this is what it looks like". OK fine, whatever, but forgive me if I interpret it as "That guy wants me dead". 

If anyone else posted something with the headline of "Minorities: Your Time is Up!", how well received do you think that would be?

I am sick and tired of racists and bigots projecting their own negative qualities onto me because I'm a Christian Straight White Male. 

They assume all these things about how I am racist and sexist and a bigot or whatever without knowing anything about me, and yet they post this crap, and they wonder why I don't want to have anything to do with their own brand of bigotry and hatemongering. 

Look, if you want to hate me for what I am. Fine. I don't really care what assholes think about me, but for fucks sake, stop calling me a racist, a sexist, and every -phobe in the book when you exhibit those hateful qualities yourself. Look in the damn mirror before you start mudslinging.


----------



## Reaper

^The attempt is basically this: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/908037242026897410
And in some countries it's actually working.


----------



## Pratchett

Quite an interesting point of view in this video.






Put in such a way that I had not previously considered. I encourage anyone who frequents this thread to watch this. I believe it will be ten minutes well spent.


----------



## Reaper

^Watching right now Pratch. Black Pigeon is one of my favs anyways :banderas 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/908035037056131073
I dunno how many of you people know these two, but for a while (around early 2011 and 2012 for me), they were part of a group of youtube atheists who made some very good videos about religion. I never watched Steve Shives, but I was an avid watcher of Seth Andrews, Aaron Ra, Thunderfoot and a few others. Seth Andrews being the best of the lot (probably cuz he was the ex-Christian turned atheist so he still had some of religion's core values) 

Eventually the youtube atheist community was invaded by SJW feminists who destroyed it and atheists broke off into two camps. You had the anti-SJW and the SJW's and eventually the infighting completely butchered the community before it could even become a thing. 

Apparently, their feuds are still happening. This is what feminism does. All it does is erode families and friends and fuck around with relationships.

---










:lol


----------



## CamillePunk

My first introduction to Steve Shives was when Shoe0nHead the goddess of bunnies (not to be confused with the goddess of hedgehogs, Lauren Southern) said he was probably blocking me on Twitter even though I never heard of him before and she was right.


----------



## Reaper

Shives blocking someone is probably an endorsement of their superior intellect :Shrug


----------



## Yeah1993

Steve Shives is the ultimate meme. There's no one as unintentionally funny as him on the 'social justice side'.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/865575212968009728


I found out I was blocked by him one day while checking, though I'd known of him for months before it. I have like 20 followers, never tweeted at him/anyone he knows, and at the time didn't even tweet to anybody on the 'anti' side either. Seriously, the dude is a _meme_.


----------



## virus21

Shives is the ultimate bitch SJW. Got no balls and got no brains.


----------



## Vic Capri

Ben Shapiro's Berkeley speech that Antifa tried to shut down featured cameos from Based Stickman and Sean Stiles!

- Vic


----------



## Acid swim 35

Dutch Girl not scared who she votes for.






Geert Wilder is the man.


----------



## Steve Black Man

Vic Capri said:


> $600,000 for security, all for that. A perfectly rational speech followed by some civil Q&A.
> 
> Exactly what the Antifa nuts don't want to see. Civil conversation.


----------



## CamillePunk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/908700473846259712


----------



## virus21

> University of Virginia students shut down a “cops and robbers”-themed party at a campus fraternity Thursday, with one student group claiming the party made “a joke of systems that kill and brutalize marginalized communities.”
> UVA Students United, a student group focused on social justice, reported that around 20 students shut down the UVA Delta Psi chapter’s date function, which involved male fraternity brothers dressing up in orange jumpsuits and female guests wearing cop uniforms.
> “These ‘costumes’ make a joke of mass incarceration and the prison-industrial complex, systems that disproportionately brutalize people of color,” said UVA Students United Friday in a Facebook post describing the event. “The predominantly white members of this fraternity got to take their costumes off at the end of the night, people trapped in the prison system do not.”
> The student group was also not impressed by the dress exhibited by female guests.
> “Historically, the police have justified violence against people of color in the name of protecting white women, and in wearing these costumes, these women made a joke of that legacy of violence,” claimed UVA Students United.
> Do You Support The Decision To Shut Down The Cops & Robbers-Themed Party?
> Yes No
> Login with your social identity to vote
> 
> Log In
> Sign in
> inSign in with LinkedIn
> Completing this poll entitles you to Daily Caller news updates free of charge. You may opt out at anytime. You also agree to our Privacy Policy and Terms of Use.
> “During confrontations with people at the party, the majority of partygoers asserted that they had no intention of ‘offending or hurting anyone.’ It’s this kind of willful ignorance that allows white supremacy to continue.”
> The group referenced a “summer of terror and violence” stemming from white supremacist factions in Charlottesville, Va.
> After nearly an hour of interaction between the party members and disrupting students, the frat allegedly called the police on the students for trespassing. (RELATED: UVA Latinx Group Demands White Officers Be Punished For Interrupting A Party)
> 
> app-facebook
> UVa Students United
> on Friday
> **VIDEO COMING SOON**
> LAST NIGHT, a group of about twenty or so students shut down a “cops and robbers” themed date function at the Hall, a fraternity on campus. This came after about an hour of confrontation between the students and partygoers, culminating in the frat calling the police on the students, on the grounds of trespassing. The members of the frat wore orange jumpsuits, with bandanas tied around their heads, chains, and tattoos drawn on their arms. These “costumes”...
> 
> UVA Students United declined commenting further on the situation to The Daily Caller News Foundation.
> TheDCNF reached out to Delta Psi, the school’s College Republicans, and University Democrats chapters, the university, and the Charlottesville Police Department, but received no comment in time for press.


http://archive.is/TzWKZ


----------



## Café de René

Reaper said:


> ^The attempt is basically this:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/908037242026897410
> And in some countries it's actually working.


I went through that to get my high school diploma.


----------



## deepelemblues

edit: double posted somehow


----------



## deepelemblues

:heston

:banderas

Male heterosexuality so :triggered this dumb bitch and her fat fedora-tipping counterpart

Telling a woman you like boobs as a _CIS WHITE MALE!!!_ = *literally rape*


----------



## Kink_Brawn

Fuck Ben Shapiro.

Israel firsting, neocon.

"Ethno nationalism for me but not for thee!!"


----------



## Stinger Fan

deepelemblues said:


> :heston
> 
> :banderas
> 
> Male heterosexuality so :triggered this dumb bitch and her fat fedora-tipping counterpart
> 
> Telling a woman you like boobs as a _CIS WHITE MALE!!!_ = *literally rape*


And the media parading pussyhats didn't offend anyone :lol


----------



## Reaper

Stinger Fan said:


> And the media parading pussyhats didn't offend anyone [emoji38]


Or the dozens of cocksuckers and **** and carpet munching hos and self-castrating fringe minorities they parade around as national heroes :kobelol

But a straight guy says he likes boobs and she goes apeshit [emoji38]

Love how the mangina starts fishing for pussy points too :mj4


----------



## CamillePunk

"OMG HOW COULD YOU, LIVE ON CNN" 

:lol Nobody cares, CNN. You are a trash network.


----------



## TripleG

deepelemblues said:


> :heston
> 
> :banderas
> 
> Male heterosexuality so :triggered this dumb bitch and her fat fedora-tipping counterpart
> 
> Telling a woman you like boobs as a _CIS WHITE MALE!!!_ = *literally rape*


LOL! That is so fucking great on so many levels, lol!


----------



## virus21




----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/908784628294496256
He is so genuinely confused and that's the best part about this. It's not like he's even trying to be a provocateur because you can tell. 

This guy is so totally genuinely confused :mj4 

I love him. 

"All proceeds from my First ammendment and boobs t-shirt will go to Breast Cancer research" 

This is a master-stroke.


----------



## CamillePunk

Ben body-bagging those antifa scum :banderas


----------



## TripleG

Reaper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/908784628294496256
> He is so genuinely confused and that's the best part about this. It's not like he's even trying to be a provocateur because you can tell.
> 
> This guy is so totally genuinely confused :mj4
> 
> I love him.
> 
> "All proceeds from my First ammendment and boobs t-shirt will go to Breast Cancer research"
> 
> This is a master-stroke.


I do disagree with him on one thing though. 

If he had said "penis" instead of "boobs", they wouldn't have gotten upset. There is a possibility that they would have interpreted that as him coming out and they would have called him stunning and brave.


----------



## Reaper




----------



## Vic Capri

Other great Hillary Clinton books to give 1 star reviews on Amazon. It would be a shame if word got out...

- Vic


----------



## Cooper09

Reaper said:


>


That makes no sense; they're white and thus automatically are racist due to the paleness of their skin ...


----------



## Stinger Fan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909148371000184832:lol


----------



## La Parka

Stinger Fan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909148371000184832:lol


He responded to that with the old "4 years ago" line.


and then...










:mj4


----------



## virus21




----------



## Steve Black Man

So I didn't know exactly where to post this, but this thread seems like the most fitting place for it.

So, me and a few friends from a particular fandom have this political discussion going on Twitter via DM. There are some differing opinions, so things get a little heated sometimes, but at the end of the day we're all supposed to be friends. One of the people in this discussion is a very left leaning woman. Like, the type of person that defends Antifa. 

Now, this discussion had been a little dormant for the last day or two, and this woman randomly pops up saying that somebody at work was giving her a hard time or something, and that she wanted to punch him. She basically told someone (a close friend) that she had gotten consent from the coworker that was giving her a hard time to punch him (don't ask), but implied that the consent was iffy. Eventually, she manipulated the friend into telling her to "punch the guy if he gave her consent to do so". 

Then, after a little while, she came back and told the friend that she had gotten fired from her job for listening to him. It was only after she had raked him through the coals emotionally that she told him it was bullshit, and that she was just trying to prove some sort of point about consent. 

I was absolutely disgusted, and wrote this to her in response...



> Welp, I just scrolled back and read all of that. Consider me "old fashioned", but I kind of don't think that luring one of your friends into believing some bullshit scenario to make a point that nobody is even arguing about is in any way justifiable. Political leanings aside, that's fucked. If you want to talk about consent, then just fucking say you want to talk about consent. If you feel you need to create a hypothetical scenario to hammer your point home, then fucking state that it's a hypothetical scenario. What you don't fucking do is manipulate a friend (a friend who was only giving his 2 cents because he obviously cares about you) into believing some fucking made up story, then spring an "Aha! Gotcha!" on him. That's fucking disgusting and reprehensible. You should fucking feel ashamed of yourself for pulling this shit on a friend. There's debate, and then there's a complete betrayal of trust. I can take your strawmanning and your deflections. I can take your arrogance. I can take your patronizing bullshit. What I can't take is the manipulating a friend, who has every reason to take you at your word, in order to prove some fucking point. It's disgusting and reprehensible. I'm out.


Was I right to do so?


----------



## Pratchett

Steve Black Man said:


> So I didn't know exactly where to post this, but this thread seems like the most fitting place for it.
> 
> So, me and a few friends from a particular fandom have this political discussion going on Twitter via DM. There are some differing opinions, so things get a little heated sometimes, but at the end of the day we're all supposed to be friends. One of the people in this discussion is a very left leaning woman. Like, the type of person that defends Antifa.
> 
> Now, this discussion had been a little dormant for the last day or two, and this woman randomly pops up saying that somebody at work was giving her a hard time or something, and that she wanted to punch him. She basically told someone (a close friend) that she had gotten consent from the coworker that was giving her a hard time to punch him (don't ask), but implied that the consent was iffy. Eventually, she manipulated the friend into telling her to "punch the guy if he gave her consent to do so".
> 
> Then, after a little while, she came back and told the friend that she had gotten fired from her job for listening to him. It was only after she had raked him through the coals emotionally that she told him it was bullshit, and that she was just trying to prove some sort of point about consent.
> 
> I was absolutely disgusted, and wrote this to her in response...
> 
> 
> 
> Was I right to do so?


So...

... let me make sure I get what you are saying...

This girl (who is a part of some DM discussion you are having with some folks) wanted to make a point about how she desired to physically assault another person that was bothering her. And this "assault" was justifiable (to her) because the person she was angry at was cajoling her into going through with the assault. Then when she did so, she lost her job and decided to blame one of you guys that she was seeking advice from on whether or not to go through with the aforementioned "assault".

:hmm:

If I am following you correctly, then in my opinion you were 100% in the right. Disagreeing with another person in no way justifies physically attacking another individual. I am wondering if there is some other nuance that you are leaving out of this story you are telling us, because the answer (to me) seems obvious. Please correct me if I am misunderstanding some part of your story.


----------



## Steve Black Man

Pratchett said:


> So...
> 
> ... let me make sure I get what you are saying...
> 
> This girl (who is a part of some DM discussion you are having with some folks) wanted to make a point about how she desired to physically assault another person that was bothering her. And this "assault" was justifiable (to her) because the person she was angry at was cajoling her into going through with the assault. Then when she did so, she lost her job and decided to blame one of you guys that she was seeking advice from on whether or not to go through with the aforementioned "assault".
> 
> :hmm:
> 
> If I am following you correctly, then in my opinion you were 100% in the right. Disagreeing with another person in no way justifies physically attacking another individual. I am wondering if there is some other nuance that you are leaving out of this story you are telling us, because the answer (to me) seems obvious. Please correct me if I am misunderstanding some part of your story.


The point is that she made the whole thing up in order to goad the dude into telling her to punch her coworker so she could come back later and convince the guy that she had lost her job because of the "advice" he had given her. All to make some sort of point about consent, and how yes doesn't always mean yes or some shit.

Basically, she lied and emotionally manipulated someone into thinking he cost this girl her job in order to make her point. There are no other nuances to this story. Nothing I'm leaving out, at least as far as I know.

I suppose that's why I'm asking. It seems like there should be some nuance or something that I'm simply not picking up on. A different perspective. A different POV that I'm just too dumb to see that somehow justifies this shit. 

*shrugs*

I only put it here because of the subject matter involved, as she was somehow attempting to parallel getting consent to punch someone to consent to sex.


----------



## Reaper

That would mean that sex in all forms is wrong because assault in all forms is wrong. But her mind can only see in black or white so shes mentally inept compared to rest of society. 

There are acceptable forms of "assault" and that's in physical / contact sports in a controlled environment where consent is implied but assault in a workplace setting cannot be allowed even with consent because that is not the appropriate setting.

Her mind is much too warped already to understand what's appropriate and what's not so it's prudent to simply ignore and avoid such a mentally deranged individual.

And no. There is no justification for being dumb and acting like a cunt unless said person is diagnosed with a learning disability or brain damage of some kind.

---

On another note: 

White People: We are your allies, please love us 
Black People: GET THE FUCK OUT OF OUR MOVEMENT


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/908836675446497280
White People: OK
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
White People: We are your allies, please love us 

Stockholm syndrome amongst whites has got to be the saddest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Cooper09

Steve Black Man said:


> So I didn't know exactly where to post this, but this thread seems like the most fitting place for it.
> 
> So, me and a few friends from a particular fandom have this political discussion going on Twitter via DM. There are some differing opinions, so things get a little heated sometimes, but at the end of the day we're all supposed to be friends. One of the people in this discussion is a very left leaning woman. Like, the type of person that defends Antifa.
> 
> Now, this discussion had been a little dormant for the last day or two, and this woman randomly pops up saying that somebody at work was giving her a hard time or something, and that she wanted to punch him. She basically told someone (a close friend) that she had gotten consent from the coworker that was giving her a hard time to punch him (don't ask), but implied that the consent was iffy. Eventually, she manipulated the friend into telling her to "punch the guy if he gave her consent to do so".
> 
> Then, after a little while, she came back and told the friend that she had gotten fired from her job for listening to him. It was only after she had raked him through the coals emotionally that she told him it was bullshit, and that she was just trying to prove some sort of point about consent.
> 
> I was absolutely disgusted, and wrote this to her in response...
> 
> 
> 
> Was I right to do so?


I think you were completely wrong .... not to recommend she see a psychiatrist. She sounds like a right screwball.


----------



## virus21

> Evergreen State College has settled a tort claim against it from embattled Professor Bret Weinstein and his wife, Professor Heather Heying, for $500,000, according to an email sent to faculty Friday evening.
> “They have resigned from their faculty positions at Evergreen, effective today. The college will pay them a total of $450,000 and contribute an additional $50,000 toward their attorney fees,” according to the email, sent by John Carmichael, chief of staff and secretary to the board of trustees.
> “In making this agreement, the college admits no liability, and rejects the allegations made in the tort claim,” Carmichael wrote.
> Weinstein and Heying, both biology professors, had originally sought $3.85 million in their claim, filed July 5. It alleged that the public university “permitted, cultivated and perpetuated a racially hostile and retaliatory work environment.”
> “Through a series of decisions made at the highest levels, including to officially support a day of racial segregation, the college has refused to protect its employees from repeated provocative and corrosive verbal and written hostility based on race, as well as threats of physical violence,” the claim alleged.
> Back-up documents in the claim, a copy of which was obtained by The College Fix, detail a long and divisive battle between some faculty at the school seeking to install race-based equity plans and conscientious objectors such as Weinstein and Heying who voiced concern about the plans and supported colorblind policies.
> The couple, and especially Weinstein, was frequently called racist by peers in emails. Colleagues were upset the couple would not support the plans to elevate faculty on the basis of race, or support the “Day of Absence,” in which white people were asked to remain off campus for one day in April so students and faculty of color could commiserate about oppression and similar topics.
> Weinstein and Heying could not immediately be reached for comment late Friday by The College Fix.
> In his email alerting faculty to the agreement, Carmichael denied that the Day of Absence was discriminatory, and added college officials “took reasonable and appropriate steps to engage with protesters during spring quarter, de-escalate conflict, and keep the campus safe.”
> His memo does not address how Weinstein was cornered in May in a campus building and blocked from leaving by rowdy student protesters furious he did not support the Day of Absence, videos of the incident show. Nor does it mention how Evergreen’s then-chief of police subsequently told Weinstein his safety on campus could not be guaranteed, and that it appeared student agitators were looking for him, forcing Weinstein to hold his class in a park.
> According to the tort claim, at a campus meeting to address the racial unrest, Weinstein was also scared for his personal safety, that the meeting “became heated and threatening at times. There was only one exit, and it was completely blocked by protesters.” Campus officials had also instructed university police to attend the meeting unarmed, according to the claim.
> “Meanwhile, protest organizers announced that chairs and food in the room were for ‘people of color only.’ When they noticed there were sufficient chairs, organizers announced that white people had to sit in the back of the
> room. Administrators, including President Bridges, did nothing to prevent this,” the claim added.
> MORE: Evergreen pledges to train students not to discriminate against white people
> MORE: Evergreen official asks student vigilantes to stop patrolling campus armed with bats, batons
> MORE: Evergreen finally tells protesters–two months after melee–their actions were ‘criminal’
> The claim also included emails and screenshots of social media comments from Evergreen Professor Naima Lowe toward Weinstein and Heying that were hostile in nature. One example included a Facebook post in which she wrote: “Oh lord, could some white women at Evergreen come and collect Heather Heying’s racist ass. Jesus.”
> “This post prompted other faculty to call Professor Heying a racist as well,” the claim added.
> In an email included in the claim from Lowe to Weinstein, she did not deny her words. Wrote Lowe: “I said ‘collect’ because I think that white people are responsible for dealing with other white people when they are doing racist things. Your wife was doing a racist thing. You are doing many racist things. One of the most racist things that you are doing is insisting on a victim narrative about this situation and sharing that with alt-right media darling Tucker Carlson.”
> Lowe was not alone in her beliefs. In late May more than 50 professors at the college–nearly a quarter of faculty–signed a statement calling themselves “angry and frustrated and concerned” by the backlash against the school–and blamed Weinstein for it, demanding he be punished.
> “On its official website, the college asserted that it had never asked whites to leave campus on the Day of Absence—a demonstrably false statement. It also asserts that ‘demonstrations were nonviolent and took place…in isolated areas of the college,’ which is also false,” the claim alleged. “In doing so, [Evergreen College] continued to support its facially discriminatory conduct, publically rejecting Professor Weinstein’s complaints of racial segregation for which he has been repeatedly excoriated, threatened, attacked, and wrongly accused of being a racist in the workplace, for months.”
> In his memo announcing the settlement, Carmichael stated the decision was made in part to avoid a long and ugly court battle.
> “This agreement is in the best interests of Evergreen,” Carmichael stated in his memo. “Years of expensive and time-consuming litigation would not help us achieve our mission.”


http://archive.is/0UXy2#selection-621.0-741.176


----------



## virus21




----------



## DOPA

I think we can all apply this to certain people we know on this forum. Needless to say, Peterson nails it here. But of course, he's just a dirty white supremacist who has no idea what he is talking about .


----------



## CamillePunk

The question I've always had about privilege is, at what point in someone working hard to create a better life for their children and children's children (of course through history this often involved violence, but every group did it, some were just better at it than others) did the fruits of that person or people's efforts create a debt owed by their children to the children of other people or peoples who were less successful? Personally I don't see it. If I work hard to give my child a comfortable life and the opportunities to get the best education and the opportunity for the best economic outcomes for themselves, I'd shudder to think that the kid of someone else who didn't work as hard or as smart as I did is going to point the finger and shriek "CHECK YOUR PRIVILEGE!" as a tactic to shame them into sacrificing what I worked hard to give them. It doesn't belong to them. My child owes them nothing and in my view, should go on continuing to create the best life for their children and so on. Any charitable giving that comes out of this philosophy should be voluntary and done in a way that helps people who truly had the deck stacked against them, i.e the abused and disabled. Not the brats of lazy parents who were privileged enough to be born in and grow up in America, and in many cases even have the opportunity to make it to college, yet still find the audacity to shriek to others about what is owed to them. Absolutely nothing is owed to these people, by anyone.


----------



## Reaper

They simply changed what privilege means. It's literally like saying the red is green because random mumbo jumbo which only makes sense through the fact that a bunch if self proclaimed authoritarians said so. 

Every single person I've seen try to justify modern white privilege theory cannot explain it through reason and logic. Only assertions... It's religious. Based on absolute faith of its existence.


----------



## Kink_Brawn

I have never understood concept of white privilege.

I mean, of course whites commanded privilege in the United States historically. The US was founded by explicitly racially aware white man and had a 90% white majority up until the Hart-Cellar act was passed in the 60's. What kind of people would start or build a country to benefit other people?? 

Also, blaming a majority for having privilege in a country immediately sounds extremely stupid when you apply to any other nation. Are the Japanese privileged in Japan?? Are Africans privileged in African countries?? Are Peruvians privileged in Peru?? I mean seriously, the next time someone brings this shit up just ask them if they think Chinese are privileged in China and see what their response is. They can't usually even understand a concept that rivals their narrative in the slightest.

The silly part about it is white people don't seem to get it and usually have comments or Facebook posts that read something like "I grew up poor and had to work for everything just like everyone else, hur dur", when in reality if some person ever calls you privileged you should just tell them "That' right, my ancestors worked hard so I didn't have to work as hard." "If you don't like it, feel free to self deport back to whatever shit hole your people are descended from"

That's my take on it at least.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

http://www.chron.com/news/houston-texas/texas/article/hobby-lobby-cotton-stems-facebook-controversy-race-12208543.php



> *Texas woman claims Hobby Lobby's cotton stalks are racist, Facebook post goes viral*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Texas woman was drawn into an intense racial debate on Hobby Lobby's public Facebook page after she took offense to the company selling cotton stems.
> 
> In what appears to be a now deleted Facebook post, Daniell Rider, of Killeen, claims the store's cotton stalks were "WRONG on SO many levels."
> 
> "There is nothing decorative about raw cotton... A commodity which was gained at the expense of African-American slaves. A little sensitivity goes a long way," Rider wrote on Facebook, according to CBS 7. "PLEASE REMOVE THIS 'decor.'"
> 
> Many on social media have spoken out in defense of Hobby Lobby after a woman complained about the store selling an item she perceived as being racist.
> 
> Rider's comment, and photo of the cotton, inspired thousands of comments on other Hobby Lobby Facebook posts, many of which were from people defending the store.
> 
> "People are too sensitive," Pam Asbridge Reeder commented Saturday afternoon. "My mother picked cotton in Alabama as a young child. We are white as rice !! Get over yourself Daniell Rider. If it wasn't for that cotton, you might just be stuck in Africa without the opportunities or privileges you have as an American. Did you EVER think about that? Not all slave owners were bad just as not all whites are bad. Some slave owners actually deeded land and homes to slaves and their families."
> 
> Hobby Lobby is still selling the cotton stems on its website, where they have been marked down from $29.99 to $15.
> 
> A request for comment has been placed with Rider and Hobby Lobby.












*EDIT:*

Told my dad about this story and he just laughed. He asked "what about me and my family? Should we be offended?" Dad's white and his family growing up were sharecroppers. Dad said there's no telling how much cotton he picked as a kid.


----------



## Neuron

2 Ton 21 said:


> http://www.chron.com/news/houston-texas/texas/article/hobby-lobby-cotton-stems-facebook-controversy-race-12208543.php
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> Told my dad about this story and he just laughed. He asked "what about me and my family? Should we be offended?" Dad's white and his family growing up were sharecroppers. Dad said there's no telling how much cotton he picked as a kid.


Didn't you racists know? Cotton didn't exist before black slavery.


----------



## nyelator

L-DOPA said:


> I think we can all apply this to certain people we know on this forum. Needless to say, Peterson nails it here. But of course, he's just a dirty white supremacist who has no idea what he is talking about .


I love this dude.


----------



## Vic Capri

> I have never understood concept of white privilege.


Its a made up concept by liberals to push the white guilt narrative.





> On another note:
> 
> White People: We are your allies, please love us
> Black People: GET THE FUCK OUT OF OUR MOVEMENT


Reporters fearing for their lives from Trump are now on the receiving end from fellow liberals / anti-Trump people. :lol

- Vic


----------



## nyelator

Walking Deadman said:


> Guess that means I am a Neo-Nazi. But I sure do wonder what those people think of gangster rap, though?


It is ok because some of those boys have had a tough childhood.........................


----------



## Reaper

nyelator said:


> It is ok because some of those boys have had a tough childhood.........................


I've been trying to get myself "in" with the black people crowd on Twitter (in order to learn more as that's how I learn personally) and apparently they're as diverse as you'd expect them to be. There's a lot of people within black groups that absolutely HATE the glorification of ghetto culture. The problem is that it's not just blacks that idolize ghetto culture, but also whites who use ghetto culture as interchangeable with black culture and essentially elevate the worst elements of black culture to a status that it does not deserve. Middle class blacks actually don't want anything to do with ghetto culture and we almost never hear about them :shrug


----------



## virus21

> Social media trolls could be banned from voting under tough new measures outlined by the elections watchdog to crackdown on the abuse of politicians.
> 
> The Electoral Commission said the Government should consider introducing new offences to bring election laws up to date to reduce the wave of abuse often faced by candidates.
> 
> The recommendation came as a BBC survey showed that just shy of 90 per cent of MPs were exposed to abuse during the 2017 General Election.
> 
> Many election offences date back to the 1800s or even earlier and are set out in myriad pieces of legislation.
> 
> Theresa May, the Prime Minister
> Theresa May, the Prime Minister, has tasked the Committee on Standards in Public Life to examine the abuse of candidates CREDIT: DAVID KAWAI/BLOOMBERG
> The commission said that some electoral offences already come with the threat of the imposition of special sanctions, such as the person convicted losing their elected office, being disqualified from voting or being banned from standing.
> 
> The watchdog suggested that such penalties could be applied to trolls found guilty of abusing candidates on social media.
> 
> "It may be that similar special electoral consequences could act as a deterrent to abusive behaviour in relation to candidates and campaigners," the commission said.
> 
> 
> The watchdog set out the proposal in evidence given to the Committee on Standards in Public Life which is investigating the intimidation faced by parliamentary candidates.
> 
> It also suggested that an overhaul of electoral law would help in "clarifying and strengthening" existing offences and closing any gaps in the current rules.
> 
> The commission also recommended updating electoral law to take proper account of social media posts, so people can find out who is responsible for abusive material posted online.
> 
> A survey of MPs showed that 51 per cent believed the June 8 election was the worst campaign they had experienced in terms of the abuse they had been exposed to.
> 
> One Labour MP told the survey someone had threatened to bomb her office, while another MP claimed to have had a "bottle smashed on me".
> 
> 
> The anonymous survey carried out by BBC Radio 5 Live received responses from 113 of the UK's 650 MPs.
> 
> It revealed 87 per cent of those who responded said they had faced some form of abuse on the campaign trail.
> 
> The Committee for Standards in Public Life was tasked by Theresa May with investigating election abuse.
> 
> A Downing Street spokeswoman said: “She asked the Committee for Standards in Public Life to have a look at that and we'll see what they come back with.
> 
> "More generally, I think what she would say is that there is a clear difference between legitimate scrutiny and conduct that is fuelled by hate and personal abuse."


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/09/19/election-watchdog-calls-social-media-trolls-abuse-candidates/


----------



## Walking Deadman

nyelator said:


> It is ok because some of those boys have had a tough childhood.........................


I have seen those people throw around that excuse a lot, even when I was child. Years ago, I fought back against a bully, kicked his ass, which humiliated him, after I had dealt with him for months. I get in more trouble than he did and get treated like a monster because I hurt him, despite it being self-defense. The reason being that he came from a "bad home" and my actions might make him suicidal. The moron cried like a baby and pretended to be depressed because for once in his life, he didn't get his way. This clown would grow up to be a meth/heroin/pill junkie and has been in out of jail constantly, and all because of his own doing. The fact so many of these people use the "I had a bad life" excuse when they do something wrong, and get away with it as a result is disgusting.


----------



## Pratchett

virus21 said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/09/19/election-watchdog-calls-social-media-trolls-abuse-candidates/


I saw this today on Dave Cullen's regressive news show. That is seriously messed up. I can't wrap my head around what is wrong with people who are seemingly nonchalant about their elected officials threatening to take away their constituents rights to not only voice their opinion but to even vote.


----------



## nyelator

Walking Deadman said:


> I have seen those people throw around that excuse a lot, even when I was child. Years ago, I fought back against a bully, kicked his ass, which humiliated him, after I had dealt with him for months. I get in more trouble than he did and get treated like a monster because I hurt him, despite it being self-defense. The reason being that he came from a "bad home" and my actions might make him suicidal. The moron cried like a baby and pretended to be depressed because for once in his life, he didn't get his way. This clown would grow up to be a meth/heroin/pill junkie and has been in out of jail constantly, and all because of his own doing. The fact so many of these people use the "I had a bad life" excuse when they do something wrong, and get away with it as a result is disgusting.


I had a similar situation


----------



## CamillePunk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910353977799331840
oh


----------



## Miss Sally

CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910353977799331840
> oh


News to me, so the black guys here must be white sympathizers since they're straight.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak

CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910353977799331840
> oh


And the oppression Olympics continues.... As straight black men loose scores in victim status. While transgendered, pansexual, disabled, little person black women stay in the lead. 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Walking Deadman

CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910353977799331840
> oh


I honestly think these people want to eradicate all forms of straight males. Notice how how if a guy expresses any form of sexual or even romantic interest in a woman it's a bad thing? But if it's a guy gushing over a guy, or woman over woman (though sometimes they don't like "lipstick lesbians"), it's free expression.


----------



## Reaper

@Goku


----------



## Goku

alcohol dulls morality? :lenny2


----------



## Reaper

So apparently the Politicization of the league has forced nearly 1/3 of watchers from watching games.


----------



## whelp

CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910353977799331840
> oh


seems reasonable, in the same way that Pol Pot was a moderate.


----------



## CamillePunk

Reaper said:


> So apparently the Politicization of the league has forced nearly 1/3 of watchers from watching games.


It's a bullshit poll because it doesn't include advertising which is why I rarely watch anymore and if I do it's recorded so I can skip all the commercials. They've got commercials running in splitscreen in the middle of drives now. :kobe


----------



## Reaper

CamillePunk said:


> It's a bullshit poll because it doesn't include advertising which is why I rarely watch anymore and if I do it's recorded so I can skip all the commercials. They've got commercials running in splitscreen in the middle of drives now. :kobe


How many choices would reduce that top number though. Realistically. I'm genuinely curious since I stopped watching sports a long time ago because I don't have the desire to reinvest in the whole franchise thing some people do.


----------



## Miss Sally

I only watch Basketball during the Playoffs since my team got destroyed by incompetence!

I used to play in School soo love to watch it at times. Not the WNBA tho, ugh Women's Basketball is boring, even if I still played I'd not want to play in the WNBA because it's so bad. 

But I also stopped watching because the NBA was babbling about China because much like the WWE they wanted to get that money, also stopped because politics were creeping in.

I watch Sports and TV to escape that stuff, not to have it in my face constantly!


----------



## CamillePunk

Reaper said:


> How many choices would reduce that top number though. Realistically. I'm genuinely curious since I stopped watching sports a long time ago because I don't have the desire to reinvest in the whole franchise thing some people do.


Well apparently the political stuff is still the biggest reason, but here's the survey that was done back in June that most people use to talk about the NFL's declining ratings: 

http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/...-protests-no-1-reason-viewers-tuned-nfl-games

Excessive commercials was as high as 20%, which wasn't far behind the two reasons ahead of it (politics and off-the-field issues). 

Personally I don't care at all about the anthem protests or off-the-field issues. Even when Dog Killer Michael Vick got hired back into the NFL I didn't stop watching football, just felt more vindicated in my Eagles hate which I already had for being a Cowboys fan.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Just my 2 cents about advertising, if they cut back on commercials during games you'll just see advertisements thrown during the broadcast whether it be picture in picture commercials or on field/playing surface advertisements. Hell, in hockey some teams have advertisements on the glass lol. 










The same idea would apply towards TV shows as well. If more people cut the cord and wait for shows to finish to binge, you'll see more product placements and in tv show advertisements to combat that and help fund their projects. It's kind of a lose-lose situation in a way


----------



## Cooper09

I'm guessing that about 20% that voted protesting thinks that the LA Lakers are a NFL team.


----------



## CamillePunk

Stinger Fan said:


> Just my 2 cents about advertising, if they cut back on commercials during games you'll just see advertisements thrown during the broadcast whether it be picture in picture commercials or on field/playing surface advertisements. Hell, in hockey some teams have advertisements on the glass lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same idea would apply towards TV shows as well. If more people cut the cord and wait for shows to finish to binge, you'll see more product placements and in tv show advertisements to combat that and help fund their projects. It's kind of a lose-lose situation in a way


NFL games are already loaded with in-game advertisements as well. The advertisements in hockey and real football don't bother me because they don't interrupt the action, they're just on the walls and uniforms and stuff. Easily blocked out by focusing on the game. Hard to focus on the game when they cut to commercial every 5 minutes and have random adverts pop up while they're showing the game, which is what the NFL does.


----------



## TripleG

CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910353977799331840
> oh


I'm not going to lie. That headline cracked me up and broke me down into an uncontrollable fit of the giggles. 

That can't be real! It has to be a parody article! 

God, I have to read it now!


----------



## virus21

CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910353977799331840
> oh


In related news, I will now unveil the new term Gayzis.


----------



## Reaper

Self-hating westerners are cancer.


----------



## virus21

Reaper said:


> Self-hating westerners are cancer.


Then why don't they move east then


----------



## Miss Sally

virus21 said:


> Then why don't they move east then


Because nobody wants to suffer real oppression, just act like they do suffer actual oppression.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Didn't really know where to put this and I didn't wanna make a thread for it so here it is. I love the commercial. Might be my favorite in a very long time. "Reverse Miracle" :done






*


----------



## virus21




----------



## Pratchett

CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910353977799331840
> oh


I went looking for the article and found this gem:


> It feels counterintuitive to suggest that straight black men as a whole possess any sort of privilege—particularly the type of privilege created for and protected by whiteness. In America, we are near or at the bottom in every relevant metric determining quality of life. Our arrest and incarceration rates, our likelihood of dying a violent death, our likelihood of graduating high school and attending college, our employment rates, our average net worth, our likelihood of surviving past 70—I could continue, but the point is clear.
> 
> *But assessing our privilege (or lack thereof) on these facts considers only our relationship with whiteness and with America. Intraracially, however, our relationship to and with black women is not unlike whiteness’s relationship to us. In fact, it’s eerily similar.*


There will never be enough victims. :sodone


----------



## Reaper

Pratchett said:


> I went looking for the article and found this gem:
> 
> 
> *There will never be enough victims*. :sodone


Intersectional feminism. 

The real cancer.


----------



## DOPA




----------



## Miss Sally

AryaDark said:


> *Didn't really know where to put this and I didn't wanna make a thread for it so here it is. I love the commercial. Might be my favorite in a very long time. "Reverse Miracle" :done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think it's cute!

Too bad Mohamed wasn't in it but then you'd probably end up with a pile of dead bodies over it.


----------



## Cooper09

L-DOPA said:


>


I think Tucker Carlson could be the greatest human being on earth. I love how he gets all these nutters to appear on his shows just to laugh at them :lol


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910522768512471040


----------



## virus21

Reaper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910522768512471040


For a second I thought it meant actual cannibalism. Though I doubt SJWs would taste that good. Meat probably has too many chemicals

In all seriousness, we all knew this was coming. In the oppression Olympics, everyone wants to be first in line.


----------



## virus21

Sick fucking people


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak

Reaper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910522768512471040


In the end it's all tribalism. They all are able to allign against a common enemy... But in the end it's every group for themselves.

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## DOPA

This is the stupidest test I've ever heard. Crowder humorously tears it apart.


----------



## Miss Sally

I found this video entertaining, it talks about affirmative action, discrimination against Asians trying to get into school and a bit more.

My favorite question asked was, "How many Asians are too many in School?"


----------



## virus21




----------



## Stinger Fan

Miss Sally said:


> I found this video entertaining, it talks about affirmative action, discrimination against Asians trying to get into school and a bit more.
> 
> My favorite question asked was, "How many Asians are too many in School?"


While the video is really important and needs to be talked about and exposed, this guy isn't talking because he's noble. The problem I have is how he had no issues exploiting the loophole , until he decided he didn't want to be a doctor anymore. Had he finished school, I doubt this story would have been heard about it


----------



## Kink_Brawn

That is a reason why I don't have an issue with ethno-nationalism. 

Although I grew up traveling all over the world because my father was in the military, I did spend the first decade of my life on the Mescalo Inidan Reservation, where everyone was the same, when I lived in Japan, all the kids were the same and the other foreign students and I never thought otherwise when other kids out preformed us in school.

In places like the US you have this weird experiment where you have every different race in the world occupying the same land. Some peoples academically outperform others, so, they have these weird loopholes like "affirmative action" "diversity hires". So basically soon enough places in Academia and STEM schools are going to have to go around with a checklist to make sure they tick every box so everyone is represented equally regardless of merit and anyone that isn't represented can just shout "DISCRIMINATION!!". 

They are already doing this in Hollywood.

You guys may laugh at this shit now, and consider me extreme to a degree...or even point out how identity politics will keep boiling down to more negligible struggles, but one day when you have to go to the doctor and some Somolian that got into med school because of what he looked like rather than his comprehension is telling you wrong information that leads you to further health complications...you'll think twice about it. Stuff like this already happens in Minnesota, Brazil, South Africa, and essentially anywhere else they have "multi racial" societies and the "political correctness" that spawns out of it.


----------



## Miss Sally

Kink_Brawn said:


> That is a reason why I don't have an issue with ethno-nationalism.
> 
> Although I grew up traveling all over the world because my father was in the military, I did spend the first decade of my life on the Mescalo Inidan Reservation, where everyone was the same, when I lived in Japan, all the kids were the same and the other foreign students and I never thought otherwise when other kids out preformed us in school.
> 
> In places like the US you have this weird experiment where you have every different race in the world occupying the same land. Some peoples academically outperform others, so, they have these weird loopholes like "affirmative action" "diversity hires". So basically soon enough places in Academia and STEM schools are going to have to go around with a checklist to make sure they tick every box so everyone is represented equally regardless of merit and anyone that isn't represented can just shout "DISCRIMINATION!!".
> 
> They are already doing this in Hollywood.
> 
> You guys may laugh at this shit now, and consider me extreme to a degree...or even point out how identity politics will keep boiling down to more negligible struggles, but one day when you have to go to the doctor and some Somolian that got into med school because of what he looked like rather than his comprehension is telling you wrong information that leads you to further health complications...you'll think twice about it. Stuff like this already happens in Minnesota, Brazil, South Africa, and essentially anywhere else they have "multi racial" societies and the "political correctness" that spawns out of it.


This is how other Nations will catch up and possibly surpass many Western Nations, while other Nations push merit, the Western Nations will check boxes to fill quotas and not worry so much about progress. 

Though in reality it won't be too bad, tech giants are already wanting Asians over Americans for their companies anyways. I've also stated before how Identity Politics will be used against the people who think they're going to end "The White Patriarchy" because eventually Whites and Asians will just start identifying as some other race and if a company refuses to hire them, these people have a basis to sue for discrimination... It's a double edged sword after all.






Stinger Fan said:


> While the video is really important and needs to be talked about and exposed, this guy isn't talking because he's noble. The problem I have is how he had no issues exploiting the loophole , until he decided he didn't want to be a doctor anymore. Had he finished school, I doubt this story would have been heard about it


I don't consider him a hero but he did use the loophole and can talk about it with experience. He is playing an important role is discussing this topic and it's sad his 3.1 GPA got him as far as it did because he used an exploit.


----------



## Stinger Fan

> *Fans Petition Warner Bros. to Make Wonder Woman Bisexual*
> 
> A petition launched on ........... by Gianna Collier-Pitts, a GLAAD campus ambassador at New York University, calls on the studio to “directly acknowledge Diana Prince for who she is, who she has always been (regardless of her current love interest), and what her character could potentially represent for millions of people.”
> 
> More than 2,200 people have signed the petition since its launch on Thursday.
> 
> “Wonder Woman’s Diana Prince hails from Themyscira, land of the Amazons and inhabited exclusively by women,” Collier-Pitts wrote. “This alone should serve as reason enough to confirm her sexuality, since any close relationship she could have had prior to her romantic storyline with Steve Trevor would have had to have been with another woman. Some of you may be thinking that this specificity doesn’t make a difference but for people like me who rarely see themselves reflected in media, believe me. It does. […] Making Wonder Woman canonically bisexual on the big screen would make her the first openly LGBTQ superhero of any gender from either DC or Marvel’s cinematic universes, and would solidify her place as a true role model for women of all ages and identities.”
> 
> Rucka noted in September 2016 that the sexuality of Wonder Woman, and the Amazons, is “complicated,” explaining, “This is inherently the problem with Diana: We’ve had a long history of people — for a variety of reasons, including sometimes pure titillation, which I think is the worst reason — say, ‘Ooo. Look. It’s the Amazons. They’re gay!’ And when you start to think about giving the concept of Themyscira its due, the answer is, ‘How can they not all be in same sex relationships?’ Right? It makes no logical sense otherwise.”
> 
> Wonder Woman star Gal Gadot addressed the issue shortly thereafter, acknowledging that, while it wasn’t explored in the original film, “when you talk theoretically about all the women on Themyscira and how many years she was there, then what he said makes sense. In this movie she does not experience any bisexual relationships. But it’s not about that. She’s a woman who loves people for who they are. She can be bisexual. She loves people for their hearts.”


http://www.cbr.com/wonder-woman-bis...-Distribution&utm_campaign=CBR-FB-P&view=list

Apparently the idea of her being in a heterosexual relationship is too triggering for some to the point where having strong female characters isn't enough, she must hit as many boxes as possible. You can't represent every single person with one character, it doesn't work that way. There's more important things to worry about in a sequel, whether she likes women is kind of on the lower end of things to be concerned about. Most on-screen relationships suck on a lot of shows, let alone superhero ones.


----------



## TripleG

You know? My favorite character in Scott Pilgrim (both the movie and the books) was Wallace, Scott's gay roommate. I am not gay, but liked him all the same. 

When I was a kid, She-Ra and Wonder Woman were two of my favorite superheroes. I am not a woman, but liked them anyway. 

I've spent my whole life watching Godzilla movies, films that typically have all Japanese casts. White male characters in the Godzilla series are few and far between, and in some cases where white males were inserted into the film for the US release (like the original film or King Kong Vs. Godzilla), I actually prefer the original unaltered cut of the film. And before anyone says "But you only watch those for the monsters", Dr Serasawa from the original film is one of my favorite movie heroes of all time, and the scene between Mr. Shindo and Godzilla in Godzilla Vs. King Ghidorah is one of the very best scenes in the series BECAUSE of the human element and emotions involved. 

And Wall-E is my favorite Pixar character...a fucking box on treads with binoculars for a head. 

My point is why is everyone so obsessed with having their labels represented in film? Maybe the real white male privilege is that I just don't give a shit. I don't sit around watching Creed and thinking "Man this movie is great, but it'd be SOOOO much better if Adonis was a white male! I should be represented by the youthful protagonist of this film!". 

I like characters that are interesting, likeable, and believable. It doesn't matter what they look like, what is between their legs, or who or what they are romantically linked too. Are they well written and interesting? Great That's all I need. 

So this whole "Lets make this character gay/bi" when the character (to my knowledge) has never had those traits just feels forced and pandering to the numbskulls that care about that shit. I mean if those labels can just be flipped or changed, why not make Wonder Woman a transsexual? Or fuck it, just make her a man from the start. What's the difference? 

And PS, making Wonder Woman Bi would only cause more of those straight white men you hate so much to objectify her and just watch the movie to watch her make out with other hot woman and get involved in 3 ways. It would be the cinematic equivalent to HLA, so good job.


----------



## whelp

TripleG said:


> You know? My favorite character in Scott Pilgrim (both the movie and the books) was Wallace, Scott's gay roommate. I am not gay, but liked him all the same.
> 
> When I was a kid, She-Ra and Wonder Woman were two of my favorite superheroes. I am not a woman, but liked them anyway.
> 
> I've spent my whole life watching Godzilla movies, films that typically have all Japanese casts. White male characters in the Godzilla series are few and far between, and in some cases where white males were inserted into the film for the US release (like the original film or King Kong Vs. Godzilla), I actually prefer the original unaltered cut of the film. And before anyone says "But you only watch those for the monsters", Dr Serasawa from the original film is one of my favorite movie heroes of all time, and the scene between Mr. Shindo and Godzilla in Godzilla Vs. King Ghidorah is one of the very best scenes in the series BECAUSE of the human element and emotions involved.
> 
> And Wall-E is my favorite Pixar character...a fucking box on treads with binoculars for a head.
> 
> My point is why is everyone so obsessed with having their labels represented in film? Maybe the real white male privilege is that I just don't give a shit. I don't sit around watching Creed and thinking "Man this movie is great, but it'd be SOOOO much better if Adonis was a white male! I should be represented by the youthful protagonist of this film!".
> 
> I like characters that are interesting, likeable, and believable. It doesn't matter what they look like, what is between their legs, or who or what they are romantically linked too. Are they well written and interesting? Great That's all I need.
> 
> So this whole "Lets make this character gay/bi" when the character (to my knowledge) has never had those traits just feels forced and pandering to the numbskulls that care about that shit. I mean if those labels can just be flipped or changed, why not make Wonder Woman a transsexual? Or fuck it, just make her a man from the start. What's the difference?
> 
> And PS, making Wonder Woman Bi would only cause more of those straight white men you hate so much to objectify her and just watch the movie to watch her make out with other hot woman and get involved in 3 ways. It would be the cinematic equivalent to HLA, so good job.


well said. Its absolutely fucking obvious but i think it still needed saying.


----------



## CamillePunk

Consider me on-board for bisexual Wonder Woman.

We have to support the LGBTQQIAAC++ community!


----------



## Reaper

TripleG said:


> My point is why is everyone so obsessed with having their labels represented in film? *Maybe the real white male privilege is that I just don't give a shit. I don't sit around watching Creed and thinking "Man this movie is great, but it'd be SOOOO much better if Adonis was a white male! I should be represented by the youthful protagonist of this film!".*


It's not. I never look at race either and I've been raised on a very healthy dose of western culture since I was 4. 

I didn't look at Star Wars or Star Trek and wonder "Why aren't there people that look like me?" I went "Wow, these are some amazing visuals. I'm so entertained!"

And as I grew older and actually started understanding the stories, it was all about vouching for the good guys and hating on the bad guys. 

The skin problem was manufactured in the 90's when moronic college professors decided that they had all the answers in the world and started pushing the "diversity" dogma. I don't know a single brown person that has ever complained about representation that didn't go to college. They go to college and enter easy af sociology and social studies liberal arts and humanities course and come out whining about representation.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Reaper said:


> It's not. I never look at race either and I've been raised on a very healthy dose of western culture since I was 4.
> 
> I didn't look at Star Wars or Star Trek and wonder "Why aren't there people that look like me?" I went "Wow, these are some amazing visuals. I'm so entertained!"
> 
> And as I grew older and actually started understanding the stories, it was all about vouching for the good guys and hating on the bad guys.
> 
> The skin problem was manufactured in the 90's when moronic college professors decided that they had all the answers in the world and started pushing the "diversity" dogma. I don't know a single brown person that has ever complained about representation that didn't go to college. They go to college and enter easy af sociology and social studies liberal arts and humanities course and come out whining about representation.


I always felt the same, even though I'm white , I'm a European immigrant from Portugal who grew up in a Portuguese household always identifying as Portuguese. The only character I can think of that was like me was Aldo Montoya and I didn't give a shit about that guy :lol .


----------



## Kink_Brawn

Miss Sally said:


> This is how other Nations will catch up and possibly surpass many Western Nations, while other Nations push merit, the Western Nations will check boxes to fill quotas and not worry so much about progress.
> 
> Though in reality it won't be too bad, tech giants are already wanting Asians over Americans for their companies anyways. I've also stated before how Identity Politics will be used against the people who think they're going to end "The White Patriarchy" because eventually Whites and Asians will just start identifying as some other race and if a company refuses to hire them, these people have a basis to sue for discrimination... It's a double edged sword after all.
> 
> .


Well, probably East Asian nations. China has already made a lot of breakthroughs in biological science and metallurgy because they are more worried about science than how many trannies they have on their staff.

While I don't think Asians and Whites will ever have some form of absolute racial solidarity, I can however imagine them working together in some aspect to address the ACTUAL discrimination they are met with Affirmative Action.


----------



## Kabraxal

Stinger Fan said:


> http://www.cbr.com/wonder-woman-bis...-Distribution&utm_campaign=CBR-FB-P&view=list
> 
> Apparently the idea of her being in a heterosexual relationship is too triggering for some to the point where having strong female characters isn't enough, she must hit as many boxes as possible. You can't represent every single person with one character, it doesn't work that way. There's more important things to worry about in a sequel, whether she likes women is kind of on the lower end of things to be concerned about. Most on-screen relationships suck on a lot of shows, let alone superhero ones.


To be fair: Wonder Woman was created by a man in a polyamorous relationship with a fetish for bondage. It was always implicit WW was not a hetersexual. Seriously, go read some of the old comics. They even had a "feast" of tied up women explained.

Wonder Woman, like Harley Quinn, is one of the few where the "pc"/sjw criwd are actually right for once. Shocking I know.


----------



## Reaper

:lol 



Kabraxal said:


> Wonder Woman, like Harley Quinn, is one of the few where the "pc"/sjw criwd are actually right for once. Shocking I know.


They're not "right" in the sense of being right. It's more right in the sense of a broken clock telling the right time twice a day.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak

Reaper said:


> :lol
> 
> 
> 
> They're not "right" in the sense of being right. It's more right in the sense of a broken clock telling the right time twice a day.


http://hotepnation.com/black-women-white-people/

The article is hilarious. Really insightful too, black women are doing better for themselves than black men :shrug. Good for them. Pleasantly surprised by the article

http://hotepnation.com/white-privilege-not-exist/

Another one he wrote! Good writer



> We live amongst a white majority. So the images in the media, TV and film, will reflect that society. Because when people create, they create as they see themselves and it’s “white” people creating these things.
> 
> If black people created more, they’d create in their own image as well. But when you’re a habitual consumer, you have no choice but to consume what the white man gives you.
> 
> If you’re tired of it, start creating your own images, jobs and industries. Then you don’t have to worry about this boogie man, called white privilege.


:clap


----------



## Reaper

Stupid_Smark said:


> http://hotepnation.com/black-women-white-people/
> 
> The article is hilarious. Really insightful too, black women are doing better for themselves than black men :shrug. Good for them. Pleasantly surprised by the article
> 
> http://hotepnation.com/white-privilege-not-exist/
> 
> Another one he wrote! Good writer


I like some of the stuff Hotep puts out. I don't agree with all of it, but when I heard that they were being called ***** and uncle toms and even black supremacists, I had to find out why for myself so I've been following their twitter for a while now. It's been very enlightening


----------



## virus21

Reaper said:


> :lol


But I thought straight black men were the white people of black people?


----------



## Lm2

people get offended by everything these days its hilarious.


----------



## Reaper

virus21 said:


> But I thought straight black men were the white people of black people?


Read the article, he's being facetious as a response to that article.


----------



## virus21

Reaper said:


> Read the article, he's being facetious as a response to that article.


Oh, my bad


----------



## Kabraxal

Reaper said:


> :lol
> 
> 
> 
> They're not "right" in the sense of being right. It's more right in the sense of a broken clock telling the right time twice a day.


O I agree. I hate ending up agreeing with that crowd the few times it happens.. which is usually on a place like gamefaqs where there is a scary amount of hostility towards certain aspects of games. But then these SJWs usually turn right back around with some inane ranting about the typical tumblr bullshit. I hate the extremes of that argument.


----------



## Mutant God

virus21 said:


> But I thought straight black men were the white people of black people?


No, its black people are the black men of white people


----------



## Stinger Fan

Kabraxal said:


> To be fair: Wonder Woman was created by a man in a polyamorous relationship with a fetish for bondage. It was always implicit WW was not a hetersexual. Seriously, go read some of the old comics. They even had a "feast" of tied up women explained.
> 
> Wonder Woman, like Harley Quinn, is one of the few where the "pc"/sjw criwd are actually right for once. Shocking I know.


DC has a not so great history canon wise with their characters, certainly not like Marvel has. You'll find Batman with guns in a couple issues,it doesn't mean we should make movies about Batman being the Punisher. There's even an issue where Lois Lane has her skin color changed to be a black woman, doesn't mean we should add that in a movie lol. Now don't get me wrong here, I'm not saying there shouldn't be bi or gay characters as I fully support that and enjoyed the Constantine show and wished it lasted longer. The problem is that the idea of Wonder Woman being in a heterosexual relationship bothers people to the point where they'd want to force a bi relationship that wont further the story . There was a few things that triggered people in the first movie , the relationship she developed with Steve Trevor bothered people as well as the baby scene. There's no doubt that those criticisms have some what influenced this petition . It's not that being Bi is the problem, its this odd disdain that people held over what was such an innocent scene in the movie. Its this hyper feminism and how women shouldn't "need" a man therefore shove her into a relationship with a woman and solve your problems.


----------



## Kabraxal

Stinger Fan said:


> DC has a not so great history canon wise with their characters, certainly not like Marvel has. You'll find Batman with guns in a couple issues,it doesn't mean we should make movies about Batman being the Punisher. There's even an issue where Lois Lane has her skin color changed to be a black woman, doesn't mean we should add that in a movie lol. Now don't get me wrong here, I'm not saying there shouldn't be bi or gay characters as I fully support that and enjoyed the Constantine show and wished it lasted longer. The problem is that the idea of Wonder Woman being in a heterosexual relationship bothers people to the point where they'd want to force a bi relationship that wont further the story . There was a few things that triggered people in the first movie , the relationship she developed with Steve Trevor bothered people as well as the baby scene. There's no doubt that those criticisms have some what influenced this petition . It's not that being Bi is the problem, its this odd disdain that people held over what was such an innocent scene in the movie. Its this hyper feminism and how women shouldn't "need" a man therefore shove her into a relationship with a woman and solve your problems.


For me, I see little issue with her relationship with Steve. I am just saying that WW is one of the few existing characters that was always on the edge in terms of sexuality. So if they show her as bisexual in the movies is no issue. Same with the forced controversy about Ivy and Harley being set up in the upcoming films in DC... it's not changing a set character. Now, I take some issue with changing characters that have never been anything but hetersexual just to appease the SJWs. Remember the Spider-Man as bi push and I never understood it. But that is Marvel/Disney so expect it to happen.


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/911410891240898561
:eyeroll

I'm actually even more surprised that he let her ride in the front seat.


----------



## Pratchett

Reaper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/911410891240898561
> :eyeroll
> 
> I'm actually even more surprised that he let her ride in the front seat.


So where did he take her instead? Why did he even let her into his car? :hmm:

I personally find Loomer to be a clown and apparently little more than a right wing SJW, so I try not to pay too much attention to her. This just looks like more ridiculousness from her.


----------



## Reaper

Pratchett said:


> So where did he take her instead? Why did he even let her into his car? :hmm:
> 
> I personally find Loomer to be a clown and apparently little more than a right wing SJW, so I try not to pay too much attention to her. This just looks like more ridiculousness from her.


Interesting that I have a similar opinion of her. But, I think what she is is a provocateur that has actually gotten it down to a way that the SJW's don't get the ammunition to destroy her so I'm intrigued by her methods. 

According to her, this guy left them 6 blocks away from their destination. I believe her because guys that look like that and dress like that pretty much cannot withstand any mention of anything Israeli or Jewish at all. I've never met a mullah type like him that didn't hate Israel or Jews.


----------



## Pratchett

Reaper said:


> Interesting that I have a similar opinion of her. But, I think what she is is a provocateur that has actually gotten it down to a way that the SJW's don't get the ammunition to destroy her so I'm intrigued by her methods.


Let me know if her methods produce fruit. I will continue to ignore her. :sip



> According to her, this guy left them 6 blocks away from their destination. I believe her because guys that look like that and dress like that pretty much cannot withstand any mention of anything Israeli or Jewish at all. I've never met a mullah type like him that didn't hate Israel or Jews.


Like you said, she is a provocateur, so I imagine that she let him know about the things that ended up upsetting him while they were on their way to their destination, just so she could get a reaction from him and post about her "outrage". It's like a cringey form of right wing virtue signalling to me, and it's the kind of thing I don't like about her. :shrug


----------



## Kink_Brawn

Laura Loomer is a crazy woman who lied about Antifa slashing her tire and started a Patreon to get the tire, which she lied about, fixed.

She also randomly harasses right wing people that don't agree with her absolutely and claims that they are all "government plants".

Must be her Ashkenazi IQ that she always brags about that makes her nuts.


----------



## Reaper

"Boy who cried wolf" is a fair criticism of her based on her exploits. 

However, while I take what she does with a grain of salt, I also think that sometimes Po's have some truths behind them. Things that may not happen or are not happening to her are happening to others.


----------



## Reaper

Everyone should follow Saudi clerics :lmao


----------



## Miss Sally

Stupid_Smark said:


> http://hotepnation.com/black-women-white-people/
> 
> The article is hilarious. Really insightful too, black women are doing better for themselves than black men :shrug. Good for them. Pleasantly surprised by the article
> 
> http://hotepnation.com/white-privilege-not-exist/
> 
> Another one he wrote! Good writer
> 
> 
> 
> :clap


More women are going to College than men but you can never bring this up, somehow it's somehow benefiting the "Patriarchy".


----------



## virus21

> Mel Brooks, one of Hollywood's funniest film-makers, has told the BBC political correctness is "the death of comedy".
> He said Blazing Saddles, his Western spoof about a black sheriff in a racist town, could never be made today.
> "It's OK not to hurt the feelings of various tribes and groups," he said. "However, it's not good for comedy.
> "Comedy has to walk a thin line, take risks. It's the lecherous little elf whispering in the king's ear, telling the truth about human behaviour."
> Gene Wilder and Cleavon Little in Blazing Saddles Image copyrightSHUTTERSTOCK
> Image caption
> Blazing Saddles was the highest-grossing Western of all time, until Dances With Wolves was released in 1990
> Brooks made his name with a series of successful film comedies, including Blazing Saddles, The Producers and Young Frankenstein.
> Among the subjects he has satirised are racism, religion and feminism - and he describes himself as "the king of vulgarity".
> But there is one subject he insists he would not parody.
> Referring to World War Two, he said: "I personally would never touch gas chambers or the death of children or Jews at the hands of the Nazis.
> "In no way is that at all useable or correct for comedy. It's just in truly bad taste."
> However, he says that is the "only thing" he would avoid. "Everything else is OK."
> Brooks is a fan of British performers including David Walliams - "a very funny guy" - Stephen Fry and Simon Pegg.
> "You've got very good comic talent in Britain," he says. "I don't want to mention too many, because I'm fighting for my own place here."
> The cast of Young FrankensteinImage copyrightYOUNG FRANKENSTEIN 2017
> Image caption
> Young Frankenstein opened in Newcastle with its London previews starting on 28 September
> He is currently preparing for the opening in London's West End of a musical version of his film Young Frankenstein.
> It is a spoof of 1930s Frankenstein films, which Mel Brooks remembers seeing as a child.
> "I was scared out of my pants, stunned for the rest of my life."
> Although his days as a film director are in the past, at the age of 91, he insists he has no plans to retire.
> "If there was anything else to do I would do it," he says. "But I like songs, I like singing and musical theatre is a great emotional outlet for me."
> And after Young Frankenstein, he already wants to turn Blazing Saddles into a stage musical.
> Mel Brooks (left) and Harvey Korman in Blazing SaddlesImage copyrightGETTY IMAGES
> Image caption
> Blazing Saddles was released in 1974
> "It's practically a musical anyway," he says. "It has so many numbers in it."
> He jokes we might even see it "by Thursday, I'm very fast".
> When asked how he would like to be remembered, the diminutive comedian is in no doubt.
> "Taller, if possible. I don't want to be remembered as me, because I'm too short.
> "I would like to be remembered as six foot two."


http://archive.is/wZam2#selection-1495.0-1683.48


----------



## MrMister

Miss Sally said:


> More women are going to College than men but you can never bring this up, somehow it's somehow benefiting the "Patriarchy".


It's the best time it's ever been for women in the history of mankind.

edit: In the west of course. It's clearly not in the middle east.


----------



## virus21

MrMister said:


> It's the best time it's ever been for women in the history of mankind.
> 
> edit: In the west of course. It's clearly not in the middle east.


Shuuu, you can't say that.


----------



## MrMister

Oh right it's The Handmaid's Tale out there IRL sorry.


----------



## Miss Sally

MrMister said:


> It's the best time it's ever been for women in the history of mankind.
> 
> edit: In the west of course. It's clearly not in the middle east.


Yuppers!

Reminds me of a Time article they had where they were saying white males were just doing too well on the SATs, even though Asian and Jewish kids of both genders out performed them so they needed to change the test to favor girls to give them a chance.

This to me was ludicrous, wouldn't it be more prudent to simply leave the test as neutral as possible, see where what gender/ethnicity is struggling and then help those students?

By changing the test as they have now where they add or subtract from your score based on your ethnicity does nothing. Asians and Jewish kids will always outperform, it's just how it is. 

At this point why even have grades or merit? Also they accomplished their mission, more females are going to College. If they further outpace males going to College are they going to change the SATs and College acceptance even further?


----------



## virus21

MrMister said:


> Oh right it's The Handmaid's Tale out there IRL sorry.


Funny the same morons who say that are probably the same ones that think the hijab is totally pro-woman



Miss Sally said:


> At this point why even have grades or merit? Also they accomplished their mission, more females are going to College. If they further outpace males going to College are they going to change the SATs and College acceptance even further?


And then they can be the ones with useless degrees, no jobs and massive debt


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21

> Members of the royal family aren’t often told what they can and can’t do. But just a few days into his first year of school, 4-year-old Prince George already faces a mandate: No best friends allowed.
> 
> Thomas’s Battersea, the school George attends, bans kids from having best friends, Marie Claire reports. Instead, teachers encourage all students to form bonds with one another to avoid creating feelings of exclusions among those without best friends.
> 
> Jane Moore, a parent whose child attends the school, explained the idea on a recent episode of the British talk show “Loose Women.” “There’s a policy,” she said, “that if your child is having a party — unless every child is invited — you don’t give out the invites in class.”
> 
> The trend of banning best friends has been growing for several years, and it’s spread beyond European borders to American schools as well.
> 
> Some psychologists and parents argue kids become more well-adjusted when they have larger friend groups and can avoid negative feelings associated with feeling left out.
> 
> Critics, however, say the approach robs kids of the chance to form valuable coping skills. By grappling with mild social exclusion when they’re young, kids will emerge as more capable, resilient adults, these advocates argue.
> 
> People who support kids having larger friend groups in place of best friends tend to view these larger groups as healthier for nurturing a sense of belonging. “We try to talk to kids and work with them to get them to have big groups of friends and not be so possessive about friends,” Christine Laycob, director of counseling at Mary Institute in St. Louis, told the New York Times.
> 
> Best friends, with their tight bonds and inside jokes, throw a wrench into that open environment, school officials contend.
> 
> In England, where the trend is still more popular, schools across South West London, Kingston, and Surrey have taken up the practice. Some accounts suggest the practice has moved up north to Canada, as teachers in big schools may shuffle friendships around to expose kids to a range of peers.
> 
> A wealth of research indicates best friends create value for people throughout their lives. One study recently published in Child Development found people with best friends enjoyed better mental health well into adulthood.
> 
> “We weren’t surprised that better adolescent close friendships turned out to be important, but we were surprised by just how important they turned out to be into adulthood,” Rachel Narr, University of Virginia doctoral student and lead author of the study, told New York Magazine.
> 
> Narr’s study also found kids with broader friend groups tended to grow up with higher rates of social anxiety than kids with smaller numbers of closer friends.
> 
> And although anti-best-friend policies may help kids in the short-term, research suggests the strong connections found among best friends could be vital for mental health in a world where adolescents are lonelier than ever.


https://www.businessinsider.com.au/schools-are-banning-best-friends-to-protect-kids-feelings-2017-9


----------



## DavyJones

T0M said:


> I can assure you, a lot of this is not bullshit at all.
> 
> Political correctness has rendered free speech and free thought almost redundant. We're quickly turning into a society that instead of promoting free speech and interrogating it, we are policing it down to microscopic levels and it makes me uneasy.


Yeah! I mean, next, the Liberals are going to say that we can't exercise our free speech or free thought by not standing for the National Anthem!

Oh wait, that's the Conservatives.

Always fun to watch the same Conservatives who say all Liberals are "Snowflakes" melt down when someone doesn't do the politically correct thing and stand for the National Anthem. 

Or say "Happy Holidays" instead of Merry Christmas.


----------



## Steve Black Man

DavyJones said:


> Yeah! I mean, next, the Liberals are going to say that we can't exercise our free speech or free thought by not standing for the National Anthem!
> 
> Oh wait, that's the Conservatives.
> 
> Always fun to watch the same Conservatives who say all Liberals are "Snowflakes" melt down when someone doesn't do the politically correct thing and stand for the National Anthem.
> 
> Or say "Happy Holidays" instead of Merry Christmas.


There's a difference between thinking something is fucking stupid and actually trying to shut it down. 

Players have the right to kneel, just as fans have the right to boo/change the channel/call out the hypocrisy of a bunch of millionaires disrespecting the anthem of the country that allowed them to become millionaires for playing a game 16 times a year and use the celebrity status that they wouldn't have achieved in any other country on earth to voice their political opinions.

:draper2


----------



## Kabraxal

virus21 said:


> https://www.businessinsider.com.au/schools-are-banning-best-friends-to-protect-kids-feelings-2017-9


What is even more stupid... it assumes everyone wants a large group of friends. Tell that to the introverts and people that prefer a few close friends over a group. Idiots.


----------



## DavyJones

Steve Black Man said:


> There's a difference between thinking something is fucking stupid and actually trying to shut it down.
> 
> Players have the right to kneel, just as fans have the right to boo/change the channel/call out the hypocrisy of a bunch of millionaires disrespecting the anthem of the country that allowed them to become millionaires for playing a game 16 times a year and use the celebrity status that they wouldn't have achieved in any other country on earth to voice their political opinions.
> 
> :draper2


I agree. But Trump is trying to shut it down. That's my issue.

People can complain about it all they want, because that's their right to do so, just as it is the right of those who kneel to do so.

Let's not forget, the act of having all the players out of the field for the anthem is as old as Fast and Furious 4. It was started in 2009. Let's not pretend like it is some massive institution that is being disrupted.

But if we want to get technical, US Flag Code says what the NFL does with using the flag on apparel (Jerseys) is against Code, as is having the flag horizontal on the ground (brought out on the field). Where is the outrage for that, since that is something explicitly laid out in the code.

All the code says is that people SHOULD stand for the anthem, doesn't say they MUST.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

DavyJones said:


> *I agree. But Trump is trying to shut it down. That's my issue.*
> 
> People can complain about it all they want, because that's their right to do so, just as it is the right of those who kneel to do so.
> 
> Let's not forget, the act of having all the players out of the field for the anthem is as old as Fast and Furious 4. It was started in 2009. Let's not pretend like it is some massive institution that is being disrupted.
> 
> But if we want to get technical, US Flag Code says what the NFL does with using the flag on apparel (Jerseys) is against Code, as is having the flag horizontal on the ground (brought out on the field). Where is the outrage for that, since that is something explicitly laid out in the code.
> 
> All the code says is that people SHOULD stand for the anthem, doesn't say they MUST.


How is Trump trying to shut it down? Is he pushing for a law, an executive order, or a repeal of the 1st amendment?

Saying he thinks they should be fired and actively working to get them fired are two entirely different things.


----------



## DOPA

https://everydayfeminism.com/2017/09/asians-siding-with-whiteness/



> I grew up thinking I was white. When I was eight years old, I would play House with my best friend, a cisgender South Asian girl. I was Eric, and she was Ashley — we were a quintessential heteronormative white couple.
> 
> I would pretend to read huge books in a matter of seconds — really, skimming dictionaries and then proudly looking up at my (girl)friend for affirmation — while she primped her hair in the mirror.
> 
> As it turns out, many years later, I’ve realized that I’m a trans, gender-expansive South Asian and have lots of problems with cisgender white boys named Eric.
> 
> But being a non-Black South Asian from an upper-class immigrant household, I assimilated so hard that I came to identify almost completely with the white people around me.
> 
> This view of myself drove a wedge between my family and me; I grew distant from my parents when I became subsumed in my friends and caught up in the belief that they were too culturally different to understand me in all of my “white” Americanness.
> 
> It also led me to experience a comfort with whiteness which I now am realizing has been hugely self-destructive for my personal growth, self-acceptance, and ability to engage with other people of color.
> 
> I want to speak to those of you who are interested in thinking about your race more critically, and understanding how we as Asian Americans can be complicit in siding with whiteness.
> 
> In sharing, I intend to list qualities that I have seen in myself and the Asian Americans I have grown up around so that we can check ourselves before somebody else has to.
> 
> Let’s Get To It
> 
> The category of Asian American is way too vast to capture in one listicle — dozens of countries of origin, numerous races, citizenship statuses, religions, and varying income levels and degrees of historical discrimination.
> 
> Instead, I’ll direct this article at those of you who are more similar to me: non-Black Asian Americans with socio-economic privilege.
> 
> As Asian Americans with privilege, it’s easy to side with whiteness. With our privileges, we become — as I jokingly call it when I’m alone with my thoughts — white-minded. Here’s how:
> 
> 1. When we appropriate Black culture
> 
> We as Asian Americans often offensively appropriate Black styles, Black slang, and pass around memes and GIFs of Black folks — recently dubbed as digital blackface.
> 
> As Love Life of An Asian Guy explains, sometimes Asian Americans who grow up in communities with Black people assimilate into Black culture because in these settings we feel that white and Black culture are our two options.
> 
> We choose to assimilate into Black culture, and to adopt Black role models, because we experience racism from white people and we experience identity crises in being constantly regarded by both white society and native Asians as foreigners. As ‘not belonging.’
> 
> Having grown up around mostly white people and South Asians, I can’t really relate to this. In the communities I grew up in, Asian Americans would appropriate Black culture with an astounding distance from Black people.
> 
> But, regardless of our early life experiences and exposure to Black culture, all of us need to understand one thing: cultural appropriation contributes to the exploitation of Black people, in a society which values Black culture and violently devalues Black people.
> 
> So, we need to work on ways to develop our identities and senses of belonging while being conscious of these structural power dynamics.
> 
> This means rejecting the abundance of messages telling us that we aren’t Americans, or “real Asians,” and seeing ourselves as people of color who have a responsibility to combat anti-Black racism.
> 
> 2. When we say the N-word
> 
> As a lot of you probably know, the N-word was historically used to oppress Black people. More recently, many Black folks have reclaimed and redefined the term.
> 
> As an Anthropology student, I can tell you this: reclaiming a word is only possible for an individual who belongs to a group that has historically experienced oppression from that word.
> 
> So, sorry folks, it’s never been for us.
> 
> The sooner we realize this, the sooner we can get on to being better for our fellow people of color and, ultimately, ourselves.
> 
> 3.When we don’t recognize the ways that we, as Asian Americans, experience oppression
> 
> We non-Black Asian Americans with class privilege might not recognize these histories of struggle, and can feel even closer to whiteness on account of the belief that all Asian Americans have lived lives similar to ours.
> 
> What many of us don’t recognize is that our experiences (yup, even in 2017!) are enormously varied. We’re super economically diverse.
> 
> For example, while Indian American households earn twice the national average income, Bangladeshi and Cambodian American households have lower than average household incomes; and, the latter groups make up a staggering 40 to 45 percent of the Asian American population!
> 
> Jeff Guo of the Washington Post points out that when we only look at the average household income level for all Asian Americans we overlook the economic diversity that exists amongst us (and, in doing so, keep up the model minority myth that enforces the idea that we’re better, and more “successful” than other people of color).
> 
> This ignorance is one of the main reasons we tend to side with whiteness.
> 
> We think we’re a model minority, but many of us don’t realize that we have histories and present realities of oppression and resistance as part of our experience.
> 
> 4. When we participate in anti-Black humor
> 
> It’s my opinion that racist jokes always come from real-life racial anxiety or bias held deep within ourselves.
> 
> And 2012 data from the Pew Research Center actually shows that 28% of Asian Americans claim that their Asian American group gets along “not too/not at all well” with Black people.
> 
> So, don’t make racist jokes. Because everyone who lives in the US has internalized anti-Black racism to some degree, and Asian Americans are definitely no exception.
> 
> 5. When we brush off or laugh at jokes about ourselves, our culture, or family’s accents
> 
> Asian Americans often play along with jokes about ourselves, our culture, and our family because, deep down, we just want to fit in. We want to be liked and make people laugh.
> 
> I’m not trying to tell you that this is why you, specifically, might make or tolerate these jokes, but just give it some thought next time you’re mimicking an Asian accent. Why is it that your friends find it so funny?
> 
> 6. When we find comfort in whiteness
> 
> When we grow up with white people, we learn to love and care for them. We see white people as fully emotional and complex human beings. This isn’t wrong. In fact, it’s great to be empathetic and understanding.
> 
> What is wrong (or, actually, violent) is when, due to our ignorance, we place the emotions of white people over the structural violence that they perpetuate through unexamined privilege — essentially humanizing white people over people of color.
> 
> It’s violent when we identify so strongly with white people that we fail to see the ways that they are complicit in white supremacy, and the ways that they — implicitly or explicitly — harm other people of color.
> 
> 7. When we identify with white systems of thought
> 
> Our privilege leads us to identify with systems of thought like political conservatism, white liberalism, and white feminism.
> 
> Especially for those of us who don’t grow up around many other people of color, we can grow very comfortable with this thinking.
> 
> For example, if we identify with feminism that is actually white feminism, then we continue to not only delegitimize our experiences as Asian American people, but we can largely overlook the urgent importance of practically applied intersectionality in our politics.
> 
> 8. When we don’t actively mobilize resources for people who have more urgent needs than we do
> 
> For those of us with socio-economic privilege, we need to use the resources, access, and wealth that we have to support individuals in our communities who are seeking assistance.
> 
> For example, we need to be supporting trans people of color who are seeking survival funds for housing, medical care, and gender-affirming treatment.
> 
> We need to support the work led by trans people of color, some of the most marginalized people in our communities, in a way that affirms and supports their existence.
> 
> 9. When we don’t see ourselves as people of color with visions for supporting other people of color
> 
> The way that we label ourselves can determine our relationship to social groups — if we’re inside, outside, or somewhere in between. The identifier ‘people of color’ is no exception to this logic.
> 
> When we think more about our identities and experiences as people of color, we start to understand ourselves in the context of those who came before us, and the people of different experiences who exist all around us.
> 
> Considering our identities through this perspective allows us not only to identify as people of color in our language but for that label to actually mean something — namely, unity with other people of color in a common struggle against white supremacy.
> 
> 10. When we don’t love or build community with people of color who are not Asian American
> 
> Our distance from people of color who are not Asian American — in addition to our already clear prejudices rooted in white supremacy — does not allow us to empathize with and understand others’ struggles.
> 
> I have seen and spoken about this at length with friends of color. White and Asian American people interested in racial justice will often continue to spend time exclusively with white people.
> 
> So, why don’t we branch out and demonstrate our care for other people of color? What’s holding us back?
> 
> ***
> 
> As soon as we confront these realities, face the difficulties in coming to terms with our identities, and take our commitment to combating anti-Blackness and other forms of oppression seriously, we can truly begin to love our communities and ourselves.


Yeah, I'll let this cancer speak for itself.


----------



## TripleG

Can I identify as a lizard man? 

Or better yet! Can I identify as Skeletor! I've always wanted to be Skeletor!


----------



## 2 Ton 21

> *University 'turned down politically incorrect transgender research'*
> 
> Bath Spa University is conducting an internal inquiry into claims that it turned down an application for research on gender reassignment reversal because it was “potentially politically incorrect” and would attract criticism on social media.
> 
> James Caspian, a psychotherapist who specialises in working with transgender people, proposed the research about “detransitioning” to the university, which, he said, initially approved the application.
> 
> When he went back with his preliminary findings that suggested growing numbers of young people, particularly women, were regretting gender reassignment, Bath Spa said his proposal would have to be resubmitted to the ethics committee, which rejected it.
> 
> Caspian, who enrolled on an MA course at the university, said he was “astonished” by the decision and had sought legal advice.*
> 
> “The fundamental reason given was that it might cause criticism of the research on social media, and criticism of the research would be criticism of the university. They also added it’s better not to offend people,” he told BBC Radio 4’s Today programme on Monday.
> 
> “A university exists to encourage discussion, research, dissent even, challenging ideas that are out of date or not particularly useful.”
> 
> According to Caspian, the university said: “Engaging in a potentially politically incorrect piece of research carries a risk to the university. Attacks on social media may not be confined to the researcher, but may involve the university.
> 
> “The posting of unpleasant material on blogs or social media may be detrimental to the reputation of the university.”
> 
> A spokeswoman for Bath Spa said the university could not comment because of a continuing investigation into the matter, which was first reported in the Times.*
> 
> The US transgender activist Riki Wilchins told Today there had been a strong political undercurrent in previous studies, which had been used to restrict transgender people’s access to surgery.
> 
> “So when I see one more study that aims to show transgender people really don’t need this or want this, or they are just deluded or suffering from some other kind of psychopathology, I look at it a little bit warily ... The problem is not the study itself, it’s the uses to which that study is put,” she said.
> 
> Wilchins said a “very small fraction” of people decide to detransition. “I’m not trying to say it’s not a fraught experience for them, or that it should not be studied. But it’s not the first place I would put my money if I wanted to study the problems afflicting transgender people,” she said.
> 
> Caspian said he understood concerns in the transgender community. “I’ve worked for many years with people who have transitioned their gender and I think that when people feel marginalised and vulnerable to criticism, they are very sensitive to anything they may perceive as that, and feel afraid,” he said.
> 
> “The idea we might use the information from the research that I was going to do in a way that would not help people is completely wrong. The research is necessary to really help people.”
> 
> Caspian is a trustee of the Beaumont Trust, a charity that provides education about and support to transgender, transsexual and cross-dressing people. He said he was first alerted to the issue of gender reassignment reversal in 2014, when a Belgrade doctor told him he had been asked to carry out an unprecedented seven reversals that year.
> 
> “I found it very difficult to get people willing to talk openly about the experience of reversing surgery. They said they felt too traumatised to talk about it, which made me think we really need to do the research even more,” he said.


No one thought his research was false. No one thought he was just a guy that wants to antagonize trans people and their supporters. They just thought theyd get ripped to shit by those people on twitter and facebook if they went through with it. fpalm


----------



## Cooper09

TripleG said:


> Can I identify as a lizard man?
> 
> Or better yet! Can I identify as Skeletor! I've always wanted to be Skeletor!


I've already made claim to be identified as Skeletor!!!


----------



## virus21

I'll identify as lord of all women. Lets see them deal with that.


----------



## TripleG

Cooper09 said:


> I've already made claim to be identified as Skeletor!!!


Hey don't you remember the old MOTU episodes "Double Trouble" and "Here, There, Skeletors Everywhere"? 

There can be more than one Skeletor! 

:smile2:


----------



## Cooper09

TripleG said:


> Hey don't you remember the old MOTU episodes "Double Trouble" and "Here, There, Skeletors Everywhere"?
> 
> There can be more than one Skeletor!
> 
> :smile2:


That episode was so funny. You just know Vince would love that machine to create an army of mini Roman's :lol


----------



## Miss Sally

L-DOPA said:


> https://everydayfeminism.com/2017/09/asians-siding-with-whiteness/
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'll let this cancer speak for itself.


Asian SJWs are just the weirdest.

This has to be some of the craziest crap I've ever seen. 

Everyone wants to get in on the oppression!


----------



## DavyJones

TheNightmanCometh said:


> How is Trump trying to shut it down? Is he pushing for a law, an executive order, or a repeal of the 1st amendment?
> 
> Saying he thinks they should be fired and actively working to get them fired are two entirely different things.


"Sports fans should never condone players that do not stand proud for their National Anthem or their Country. NFL should change policy!"

"Standing with locked arms is good, kneeling is not acceptable."

"If a player wants the privilege of making millions of dollars in the NFL,or other leagues, he or she should not be allowed to disrespect.......our Great American Flag (or Country) and should stand for the National Anthem. If not, YOU'RE FIRED. Find something else to do!"

"Get that son of a bitch off the field right now, he's fired. He's fired!"

"If NFL fans refuse to go to games until players stop disrespecting our Flag & Country, you will see change take place fast. Fire or suspend!"

Per 18 U.S. Code § 227, it is illegal for the President to take actions with the "intent to influence, solely on the basis of partisan political affiliation, an employment decision or employment practice of any private entity"


----------



## Miss Sally

DavyJones said:


> "Sports fans should never condone players that do not stand proud for their National Anthem or their Country. NFL should change policy!"
> 
> "Standing with locked arms is good, kneeling is not acceptable."
> 
> "If a player wants the privilege of making millions of dollars in the NFL,or other leagues, he or she should not be allowed to disrespect.......our Great American Flag (or Country) and should stand for the National Anthem. If not, YOU'RE FIRED. Find something else to do!"
> 
> "Get that son of a bitch off the field right now, he's fired. He's fired!"
> 
> "If NFL fans refuse to go to games until players stop disrespecting our Flag & Country, you will see change take place fast. Fire or suspend!"
> 
> Per 18 U.S. Code § 227, it is illegal for the President to take actions with the "intent to influence, solely on the basis of partisan political affiliation, an employment decision or employment practice of any private entity"


I support the right for players to peacefully protest and kneel.

I don't think Trump's position on this is right, he's entitled to his opinion but I don't agree with him on this.

That being said he's not taken any action to limit players to protest or made any attempts to make the NFL fire these people etc. He gave an opinion that's all, if you cannot differentiate between giving an opinion and taking action then I don't know what else anyone can tell you because you won't get it.


----------



## TripleG

I always get nervous when an elected official says something like what Trump said. The President saying that players should be fired makes just makes me think the government is going to step in and try to force the NFL to change that policy, which I don't want.

That said, I don't see how kneeling or sitting down for the anthem is helping to fix the issues affecting African Americans. I feel like these athletes, with the amount of money they make, could do something more tangible and proactive. And at this point, it feels more like a protest to get Kapernick a job (which I'd argue its his own fault he doesn't have one right now, but hey). 

Also, I am just sick and goddamn tired of THIS being the hottest topic in football right now. Why are the pregame ceremonies getting so much damn media coverage?! I just want to watch my football and now that has become a morality test of sorts. I'm sick of it! Leave it for the political news outlets to cover the story. When I'm watching a sports show or the game itself, can we PLEASE just talk about the games. You know, the shit I'm here to watch.

So yeah, Trump, players, media. You're all assholes. Knock it off!


----------



## DavyJones

Miss Sally said:


> I support the right for players to peacefully protest and kneel.
> 
> I don't think Trump's position on this is right, he's entitled to his opinion but I don't agree with him on this.
> 
> That being said he's not taken any action to limit players to protest or made any attempts to make the NFL fire these people etc. He gave an opinion that's all, if you cannot differentiate between giving an opinion and taking action then I don't know what else anyone can tell you because you won't get it.


Giving an opinion is a form of action. Its a form of pressure on the owners and the NFL.

He's not Donald Trump the businessman anymore, he's the President, and his opinions and the things he says matter. His opinions matter because people act on them. He is tweeting those things to exert pressure, which is action.

if you cannot see that then I don't know what else anyone can tell you because you won't get it. The US Code is clear.


----------



## virus21




----------



## DOPA




----------



## Kink_Brawn

Why do so may people like Sargon?

He is a 38 year old dough boy that looks like he is 20 because he probably never goes outside and spends all day making videos about how the Alt-right is wrong and other reactionary videos. 

He doesn't actually have any suggestions or solutions, he just complains all the time.


----------



## Stinger Fan

> *Liberals, NDP walk out after Tories nominate pro-life MP to head status of women committee*
> 
> OTTAWA — Conservative Leader Andrew Scheer is accusing Liberals of a “lack of respect” for parliament after a kerfuffle in the status of women committee Tuesday morning.
> 
> *Liberals and New Democrats oppose the Tories’ nomination of an apparently pro-life MP for committee chair, a role traditionally held by a member of the official opposition. After Rachael Harder was put forward for the role, Liberals vacated their seats in protest and forced the committee meeting to adjourn.*
> 
> How to handle the issue is a test for Scheer, who is trying to keep the big blue tent a safe space for social conservatives and pro-choice Conservatives alike. Unlike the Liberals, who mandate pro-choice votes, the Tories allow MPs to vote however they like on issues of conscience, including abortion-related issues.
> 
> “*It’s certainly unprecedented that the prime minister would interfere and block the nomination of a democratically elected member of parliament to serve as chair of a committee,” Scheer said outside the Commons Tuesday afternoon. “I think it shows a lack of respect for the parliamentary process. It’s very unfortunate.*”
> 
> Prime Minister Justin Trudeau said during a press conference that the committee is independent and Liberal MPs made their own decision, but he supports them. “Quite frankly, one would hope that the Committee for the Status of Women would have a spokesperson who would be able to stand up and unequivocally defend women’s rights. That’s sort of the point of the Status of Women’s Committee.”


http://nationalpost.com/news/politi...pro-life-mp-to-head-status-of-women-committee

:lol my favorite part is that they didn't have their patented "argument" of "you're a sexist white male" so the best they could do was to storm out like children :lol


----------



## Pratchett

Kink_Brawn said:


> Why do so may people like Sargon?
> 
> He is a 38 year old dough boy that looks like he is 20 because he probably never goes outside and spends all day making videos about how the Alt-right is wrong and other reactionary videos.
> 
> He doesn't actually have any suggestions or solutions, he just complains all the time.


I find his condescending chortle to be be infectious. :draper2


----------



## Kink_Brawn

Pratchett said:


> I find his condescending chortle to be be infectious. :draper2


He and most of his "Skeptic community" friends get BTFO'd regularly though. That Kraut and Tea guy got dragged through the ringer by actual
biologists for denying racial differences. 

It's like listening to people who are wrong about everything, you know, like CNN or Fox News.


----------



## Pratchett

Kink_Brawn said:


> He and most of his "Skeptic community" friends get BTFO'd regularly though. That Kraut and Tea guy got dragged through the ringer by actual
> biologists for denying racial differences.
> 
> It's like listening to people who are wrong about everything, you know, like CNN or Fox News.


Personally, I have never been that impressed with Kraut and Tea, but I still watch Sargon and a few others. I am not going to sit there and soak in all they have to say with absolute conviction, but I appreciate the opportunity to listen to their viewpoints on stuff. The more I hear, the more I get to evaluate against my own personal views and beliefs. Sometimes my mind gets changed, and sometimes I learn more about why I disagree with a certain position (strengthening my own in spite of what I hear).

To me, a guy like Sargon does not need to offer solutions to any issues he talks about. It is enough for me that he brings it up for discussion and consideration. He (and others like him) are just part of a larger variety of voices out giving their opinions. I don't see anything wrong with that.


----------



## Miss Sally

Kink_Brawn said:


> He and most of his "Skeptic community" friends get BTFO'd regularly though. That Kraut and Tea guy got dragged through the ringer by actual
> biologists for denying racial differences.
> 
> It's like listening to people who are wrong about everything, you know, like CNN or Fox News.


Kraut and Tea's talking about Social issues or the migrant issues is actually pretty good, him and a few people actually put some stuff together that's pretty good.

As for his race stuff I find him usually more wrong than right as he's just trying to piss off Ethno Nationalists and the Alt Right. 

Even I had to correct him (Not sure if he ever seen it) about him claiming Europeans never existed in the Mid East area until later, I had pointed out that Chinese Scientists found mummies in the Desert outside of China which had European DNA and light colored hair, they also had the ability to make complex death masks and used gold.

So at some point some ancient Europeans were there and left for some reason. Early human history is like the biggest mystery because a lot of what they find conflicts with what is taught or even thought.


----------



## Smarky Mark

DavyJones said:


> Giving an opinion is a form of action. Its a form of pressure on the owners and the NFL.
> 
> He's not Donald Trump the businessman anymore, he's the President, and his opinions and the things he says matter. His opinions matter because people act on them. He is tweeting those things to exert pressure, which is action.
> 
> if you cannot see that then I don't know what else anyone can tell you because you won't get it. The US Code is clear.


President Obama gave his 'opinion' too on certain issues, namely police brutality and suggesting that there was widespread racism within law enforcement.

Do you believe he was out of line too?


----------



## Kink_Brawn

Pratchett said:


> Personally, I have never been that impressed with Kraut and Tea, but I still watch Sargon and a few others. I am not going to sit there and soak in all they have to say with absolute conviction, but I appreciate the opportunity to listen to their viewpoints on stuff. The more I hear, the more I get to evaluate against my own personal views and beliefs. Sometimes my mind gets changed, and sometimes I learn more about why I disagree with a certain position (strengthening my own in spite of what I hear).
> 
> To me, a guy like Sargon does not need to offer solutions to any issues he talks about. It is enough for me that he brings it up for discussion and consideration. He (and others like him) are just part of a larger variety of voices out giving their opinions. I don't see anything wrong with that.


Fair enough. 



Miss Sally said:


> Kraut and Tea's talking about Social issues or the migrant issues is actually pretty good, him and a few people actually put some stuff together that's pretty good.
> 
> As for his race stuff I find him usually more wrong than right as he's just trying to piss off Ethno Nationalists and the Alt Right.
> 
> Even I had to correct him (Not sure if he ever seen it) about him claiming Europeans never existed in the Mid East area until later, I had pointed out that Chinese Scientists found mummies in the Desert outside of China which had European DNA and light colored hair, they also had the ability to make complex death masks and used gold.
> 
> So at some point some ancient Europeans were there and left for some reason. Early human history is like the biggest mystery because a lot of what they find conflicts with what is taught or even thought.


Yeah. It's very interesting.

The "Kennewick Man", a corpse that was found in the North American west was said to predate Indigenous Americans and was found to have European DNA, which butt blasted the tribes of the area and they voted to cut off scientific excavation and study of the historic areas.

Ancient Egyptian kings, specifically Ramses, also had large amounts of European DNA if I am not mistaken. 

It's probably safe to assume that while trading and exploring Europeans made their way across the globe and found themselves becoming parts of ruling classes....or in the case of Ancient Egypt, it's possible that the Egyptians were more closely related to Europeans, and bred out by Semetic peoples later on....similar to what happened in places like Iran and Persia.


----------



## DavyJones

Smarky Mark said:


> President Obama gave his 'opinion' too on certain issues, namely police brutality and suggesting that there was widespread racism within law enforcement.
> 
> Do you believe he was out of line too?


I don't recall Obama explicitly stating anyone should be fired from their private job. Googling didn't find any examples either.


----------



## Vic Capri

- Vic


----------



## virus21

> Alongside accusations of racism, sexism, homophobia, and Islamophobia, we can now list “white privilege” and “male privilege” as ideological weapons that the far left uses in their nonstop attacks on America’s culture. Rather than going on the defensive against the left’s latest accusations, however, the rest of us should see the tactic for what it is and for what it reveals about the need to confront a much more pervasive problem: liberal privilege.
> 
> It is important to see the left’s privilege offensive in its broader strategic context. The left’s accusations of white privilege and male privilege have nothing to do with promoting racial or sexual equality. Most Americans long ago accepted Dr. Martin Luther King’s vision that people should be judged by the content of their character and not by the color of their skin.Career and lifestyle options for women these days are pretty much a question of choice and not societal constraints.
> 
> So what is really behind the left’s privilege offensive?
> 
> Marxist intellectuals recognized in the 1920s that violent revolution was not catching on as their original theory had predicted. Religious commitment, national identity, traditional families, and other beliefs and customs of the West’s Judeo-Christian culture presented barriers to the Marxist program of total governmental control.Those Marxist intellectuals developed Critical Theory – the relentless assault on every aspect of Judeo-Christian culture – as their primary weapon in tearing down the cultural foundations of liberty. The goal of Critical Theory was to create doubt and guilt about our American way of life so as to weaken our resistance to the radical left’s agenda. If Americans could be made to see America as inherently flawed and unworthy of defending, then resistance to the Marxist program would weaken.
> 
> CARTOONS | HENRY PAYNE
> VIEW CARTOON
> The cultural Marxists pushed political correctness as a means of monitoring and stifling even the slightest deviation from the left’s dictates.Getting people accustomed to control and submission was the real goal, not societal improvement. The left’s privilege offensive is just the latest face of that assault, and the goal has not changed.
> 
> But if we step back and look squarely at it, the one group in America that most demands and expects privileged treatment is the far left. And it is time the rest of us called them on it.
> 
> Here is a brief checklist to aid in recognizing the signs of liberal privilege:
> 
> 1. Assuming that you have the right to control what everyone else does, what they have, what they say, and how they think. The idea of living your own life and – here’s a thought – leaving others the hell alone to do the same never crosses your mind.
> 
> 2. Assuming that you have the right never to hear any opinion that contradicts your own, and using intimidation and violence if necessary to protect your ideological bubble. And if someone actually does or says something you don’t like, you are entitled to a hug or a puppy.
> 
> 3. Assuming that feeling offended on your part constitutes a political crisis on the nation’s part. Others might have to grow up and accept the fact that the world will not bow to their every whim, but not you.
> 
> 4. Having exquisite sensitivity to the moral speck in society’s eye while ignoring the beam in your own. It is your privilege to establish the standards by which others must live and to critique them at will, but any criticism of you is evidence of hatred.
> 
> 5. Consistency is for other people. You are free to deny the existence of absolutes while imposing absolute standards that others must follow. As long as your heroes condemn fossil fuels and support gun control, they are free to fly in private jets and live in mega-mansions protected by armed guards. You are free to say the vilest things about conservative blacks or women, but any criticism of liberal blacks or women is evidence of racism or sexism.
> 
> 6. You must be judged only by your rhetoric and not by your results. If your social policy weakens black families, the resulting social ills are the result of racism on society’s part and not any arrogance, presumption, or failing on your part. As long as you claim to value education, you are free to support an educational system that cranks out students who cannot read or do basic math, and who are ignorant of even the most essential points of American and world history.
> 
> 7. And finally, liberal privilege means never having to say “not guilty.” Laws that apply to everyone else do not apply to you. Laws protecting public and private property may be suspended in order to allow leftists room to ventilate their feelings. Laws protecting classified information or forbidding the abuse of governmental positions to harass opponents do not apply to you or your allies.
> 
> The left constantly introduces new words and phrases into our political discourse. Perhaps the phrase that has been missing is, “Your liberal privilege is showing.”
> 
> This would be a good time to introduce it.


https://townhall.com/columnists/timothydaughtry/2017/09/20/seven-signs-of-liberal-privilege-n2384136


----------



## TripleG

virus21 said:


> https://townhall.com/columnists/timothydaughtry/2017/09/20/seven-signs-of-liberal-privilege-n2384136


Funny thing about "liberal privilege" is that some of these folks know they have it. 

A few years ago, I was at a bar with a group of friends and there was this guy there I never met. He was white, and at one point, he referred to black children as "nigg-lets". 

Now to be fair, I believe he was referencing something (not sure what) and I was talking to someone else at the moment, so I didn't get the full context. But when he said the term, some of us gave him a weird look and when he realized it, he said "Don't worry, I can make that joke. I'm a Democrat". This was met with nervous laughter and conversations continuing as if we hadn't heard that. 

And don't even get me started on the limousine liberal types. They drive me crazy.


----------



## Kink_Brawn

Vic Capri said:


> - Vic


Yeah, sad but true.

Also, the reason that flag was banned was because some mentally white dude shot up a black church, who was motivated by pro white stuff on social media. Last week, a Sudanese black man who regularly posted pro black propaganda on his social media shot up a white church. 

Not only was there very little news coverage but nothing was banned.

If this really is a white supremacist country, you white people absolutely suck at supremacy.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Vic Capri

> If this really is a white supremacist country, you white people absolutely suck at supremacy.


According to Tariq Nasheed, cauliflower is white supremacy.

- Vic


----------



## Stinger Fan

Vic Capri said:


> According to Tariq Nasheed, cauliflower is white supremacy.
> 
> - Vic


According to others milk is racist


----------



## virus21

Stinger Fan said:


> According to others milk is racist


According to sane people, those people are idiots


----------



## Pratchett

virus21 said:


> https://townhall.com/columnists/timothydaughtry/2017/09/20/seven-signs-of-liberal-privilege-n2384136


Still thoroughly enjoying my own Cognitive Privilege though. :lenny5


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

Looks about right.


----------



## Miss Sally

TheNightmanCometh said:


> Looks about right.


Lmao, that's pretty funny.


----------



## DOPA

https://thelibertarianrepublic.com/...-league-school-letting-many-african-students/



> Cornell University’s Black Students United demanded the university start recruiting more black American students because the campus has too many African and Caribbean students Wednesday.
> 
> Black Students United, a group for students identifying with the African diaspora, handed the university president a list of twelve demands, with one of them dealing with the disproportionate representation of African students compared to black students on the campus.
> 
> “We demand that Cornell Admissions to come up with a plan to actively increase the presence of underrepresented Black students on this campus. We define underrepresented Black students as Black Americans who have several generations (more than two) in this country,” the group stated in their demands.
> 
> Black Students United takes issue with the fact that there are more African and Caribbean students on campus when compared to black students. The group defines black students as those who come from black families that have lived in America for two or more generations. While the group said it doesn’t mind the university trying to recruit African students, they want the college to pay more attention to black students whose families have been affected by years of white supremacy.
> 
> “The Black student population at Cornell disproportionately represents international or first-generation African or Caribbean students. While these students have a right to flourish at Cornell, there is a lack of investment in Black students whose families were affected directly by the African Holocaust in America. Cornell must work to actively support students whose families have been impacted for generations by white supremacy and American fascism,” the group wrote.
> 
> The demands from Black Students United come after a black student alleged that fraternity Psi Upsi members brutally assaulted him and called him a “n*gger.” The demands also call for the frat to be shut down and give up its house to students of color to gather.


The irony of black students complaining that too many Caribbean and African students are being taken in through affirmative action.


----------



## virus21

L-DOPA said:


> https://thelibertarianrepublic.com/...-league-school-letting-many-african-students/
> 
> 
> 
> The irony of black students complaining that too many Caribbean and African students are being taken in through affirmative action.


----------



## Cooper09

Stinger Fan said:


> According to others milk is racist


And Snow.


----------



## TripleG

L-DOPA said:


> https://thelibertarianrepublic.com/...-league-school-letting-many-african-students/
> 
> 
> 
> The irony of black students complaining that too many Caribbean and African students are being taken in through affirmative action.


Sweet Jesus, seriously? 

OK, so when I say this PC nonsense is cancerous, can anyone really argue against that when stuff like this is going on?


----------



## virus21

TripleG said:


> Sweet Jesus, seriously?
> 
> OK, so when I say this PC nonsense is cancerous, can anyone really argue against that when stuff like this is going on?


No one with sense. Funny how this is black people doing this to other black people.


----------



## GothicBohemian

Stinger Fan said:


> According to others milk is racist





virus21 said:


> According to sane people, those people are idiots


Actually, the milk one isn't as ridiculous as you think. Those not of Northern European heritage are more apt to be lactose intolerant, making milk not an essential or healthy part of their diet, yet milk products have long been promoted as such by healthy eating guides endorsed by national health agencies and the health care industry. 

It's really about recognizing that dietary needs and restrictions may vary and whatever works for a majority may not be right for all. The colour of regular milk, which is what I'm guessing is the joke here based on the other examples given, has nothing to do with it. 

Hate to quote Wikipedia, but:

_Approximately 75 percent of African Americans, Native Americans, and Jewish Americans are lactose intolerant, as are 90 percent of Asian Americans and 53 percent of Mexican Americans.***_
*** "What is Lactose Intolerance?". Physicians Committee. Archived from the original on 2017-09-29. Retrieved 2017-09-29.
"Lactose Intolerance". Johns Hopkins Health Library. Archived from the original on 2014-02-26. Retrieved 2014-02-18.


I'm lactose intolerant myself, but I love cheese like other women love chocolate so I munch away on it regardless. Anyway, back to whatever you were talking about.


----------



## virus21




----------



## CamillePunk

White Supremacist Milo Yiannopoulos got gay married. 

http://pagesix.com/2017/10/01/milo-yiannopoulos-marries-mystery-man-in-hawaii/


----------



## Kink_Brawn

Chinese woman explains how the modern left reminds her of the Cultural Revolution in Mao's Communist China.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSlagnuWSc8

You guys ready for the war??


----------



## Stinger Fan

CamillePunk said:


> White Supremacist Milo Yiannopoulos got gay married.
> 
> http://pagesix.com/2017/10/01/milo-yiannopoulos-marries-mystery-man-in-hawaii/


Clearly its just a stunt :lol


----------



## Vic Capri

Dr. Seuss is racist propaganda said the racist librarian.

- Vic


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21




----------



## CamillePunk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/916261404495237121


----------



## CamillePunk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/916706806524727297
:lol


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21

Fuck Youtube


----------



## virus21




----------



## Vic Capri

Christopher Columbus enslaved and killed the native people of the Bahamas (He never landed on US soil contrary to popular belief). I support Antifa defacing his statues.

*#HappyIndigenousDay*

- Vic


----------



## Kink_Brawn

Vic Capri said:


> Christopher Columbus enslaved and killed the native people of the Bahamas (He never landed on US soil contrary to popular belief). I support Antifa defacing his statues.
> 
> *#HappyIndigenousDay*
> 
> - Vic


Not sure if serious, however, the man in your avi heavily disagrees with you.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Reaper

The girl from Inside Out after-college years:


----------



## Goku

:lmao

beautiful :mj2


----------



## virus21

> One of the largest video game industry conferences currently taking place in Poland has become subject to a controversy after its social media manager—and game developer—made a gaffe on Twitter. Her crime? Using the word “pretty” to describe other women.
> 
> Announcing a dialog between female game developers, Eveline Wiznerowicz wrote: “Women in games is about to start! Gamedev ladies, join us and meet the pretty side of #gamedev” with a link to the event.
> 
> Game Industry Conference (Screenshot: Twitter)
> Game Industry Conference (Screenshot: Twitter)
> 
> 
> 
> Her innocuous tweet was met with immediate fury from transgender game developers like No Man’s Sky’s Innes McKendrick, who assumed Wiznerowicz’s gender, and demanded that she “shut the hell up and listens to them.”
> 
> Game Industry Conference reaction (Screenshot: Twitter)
> Game Industry Conference reaction (Screenshot: Twitter)
> 
> Other feminists in game development soon piled on, stating that Wiznerowicz’s use of the word “pretty” diminished their professional accomplishments.
> 
> Game Industry Conference reaction (Screenshot: Twitter)
> Game Industry Conference reaction (Screenshot: Twitter)
> 
> Game Industry Conference reaction (Screenshot: Twitter)
> Game Industry Conference reaction (Screenshot: Twitter)
> 
> Following the outrage, the conference organizer Jakub Marszałkowski‏ apologized for the incident, stating that “actions were taken for it not to happen ever again. GIC cares for inclusiveness” along a much longer explanation, which revealed the company’s decision to fire Wiznerowicz for her tweet.
> 
> “Dear All, As the head of the Game Industry Conference (GIC) I am humbly asking you to accept my deepest apologies for what we all agree was unacceptable, disrespectful and sexist tweet and replies by our Twitter trainee. Her opinions are her own and are not representative of GIV or those of female developers, who attended the conference. I feel responsible for the conduct of all members of our team and I will do my best to make sure that a similar incident never happens again. To start with, the person who posted the sexist tweet will no longer be a part of the GIC organizational team. Please let me assure you that GIC is a respectful environment and we have zero tolerance for such remarks. I am sure that our guests can confirm that is truly the case. The inclusiveness programs that we have already put in place are also a testament to this. You can read more about them on our website. We will continuously work on making GIC more inclusive. And not because of this incident, but rather because this has been our goal for many years. With best regards, Jakub.”
> There’s nothing quite like making an environment that’s only inclusive to feminists with a zero tolerance for women who compliment other women.
> 
> Correction: The female developer’s name is Eveline Wiznerowicz.


http://dailycaller.com/2017/10/09/female-game-developer-fired-for-calling-other-women-pretty/
So women are sexist for calling other women pretty


----------



## 2 Ton 21

http://www.sunherald.com/news/local/counties/harrison-county/article178572326.html



> *Why did Biloxi pull ‘To Kill A Mockingbird’ from the 8th grade lesson plan?*
> 
> The Biloxi School District got complaints about the wording in “To Kill A Mockingbird” — an American classic being taught in 8th grade English Language Arts classes — and pulled it from the curriculum.
> 
> It was an administrative and department decision, a member of the school board said, and not something that the school board voted on. It happened Wednesday or Thursday.
> 
> Kenny Holloway, vice president of the Biloxi School Board said, *“There were complaints about it. There is some language in the book that makes people uncomfortable, and we can teach the same lesson with other books.
> 
> “It’s still in our library. But they’re going to use another book in the 8th grade course.”
> 
> When asked Thursday morning if the book had been pulled from the course, Superintendent Arthur McMillan issued a statement five hours later that said: “There are many resources and materials that are available to teach state academic standards to our students. These resources may change periodically. We always strive to do what is best for our students and staff to continue to perform at the highest level.”*
> 
> McMillan did not answer any questions on the issue.
> 
> Sun Herald received a email from a concerned reader who said the decision was made “mid-lesson plan, the students will not be allowed to finish the reading of ‘To Kill A Mockingbird’ .... due to the use of the ‘N’ word.”
> 
> The reader said, “I think it is one of the most disturbing examples of censorship I have ever heard, in that the themes in the story humanize all people regardless of their social status, education level, intellect, and of course, race. It would be difficult to find a time when it was more relevant than in days like these.”
> 
> The current themes for 2nd term language arts classes in Biloxi this year are the Golden Rule and taking a stand. With “To Kill A Mockingbird” specifically, the teens were slated to learn that compassion and empathy are not dependent upon race or education, according to the school’s website.
> 
> The book is listed on the curriculum as core text for 8th grade ELA, the Common Core state standards for English Language Arts.
> 
> One 8th grade teacher on the school website described it as: “Compassionate, dramatic, and deeply moving, “To Kill A Mockingbird” takes readers to the roots of human behavior — to innocence and experience, kindness and cruelty, love and hatred, humor and pathos. Now with over 18 million copies in print and translated into 10 languages, this regional story by a young Alabama woman claims universal appeal. Harper Lee always considered her book to be a simple love story. Today it is regarded as a masterpiece of American literature.”
> 
> A Southern gothic novel, it was published in 1960, won the Pulitzer Prize in fiction the next year and was adapted into an Oscar-winning film in 1962.
> 
> The plot deals with rape and racial inequality in a small Southern town. The events and characters are loosely based on author Harper Lee’s observations of an event that happened near her hometown of Monroeville, Alabama, in the 1930s, when when she was young.
> 
> Monroeville has recently looked at ways to develop new attractions and draw more tourists based on its association with the book.
> 
> The American Library Association lists “To Kill A Mockingbird” as No. 21 in the most banned or challenged books in the last decade.


It's supposed to make you uncomfortable. fpalm


----------



## virus21

> Sexism is apparently bad for dogs.
> Academics Paul McGreevy, from the University of Sydney, and the University of Wollongong's Fiona Probyn-Rapsey have blamed gender stereotypes for harming the mental health of pooches.
> 'While we know how damaging stereotypes can be for humans, dog owners may not consider just how their conceptual baggage of gender stereotypes affects the animals they live with,' they said in an article published on The Conversation.
> Scroll down for video
> 
> Dr McGreevy, a professor of animal behaviour, and Professor Probyn-Rapsey, a humanities academic, said many dog owners were forcing their 'own gender identities' on to their pets.
> 'The lives of dogs depend upon how they conform to gender expectations,' they said.
> 
> They argued dog owners needed to reflect 'critically on gender stereotypes' to avoid canines being treated badly or being placed into an animal shelter.
> Former Labor leader Mark Latham said it was ridiculous to impose on canines radical gender theories and the idea of a male patriarchy.
> 
> 
> 'They produced this incredible article extending all the radical gender theory that we've got in the human world to the world of the canine,' he said in a video for Rebel Media.
> 'Yes, the poor, harmless little dog has now got to be subjected to leftist gender theory.
> 'Whoever thinks of dogs in terms of gender?
> 'You're out there walking your dog, you're out there playing chase the stick, chase the ball, you've got to reflect on the gender stereotype of the dog. Seriously?'
> 
> The academics criticised the use of the word b**** to describe a female dog, considering it is also a derogatory term for a woman.
> 'None of these animal metaphors have much to do with the animals themselves but more to do with how we use categories of animals to categorise humans,' they said.
> 'So unpacking and challenging gender stereotypes might just also improve the lives of animals too.'
> They added that dogs reacted differently to men and women, arguing a dog's gender was an important factor in owner compatibility.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...tations-turning-dogs-crazy.html#ixzz4vWXAjThu
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4954000/Academics-say-gender-expectations-turning-dogs-crazy.html

Stop the planet, I want to get off.


----------



## virus21




----------



## deepelemblues

virus21 said:


> http://dailycaller.com/2017/10/09/female-game-developer-fired-for-calling-other-women-pretty/
> So women are sexist for calling other women pretty


Destruction of human nature and the reformation of human nature as determined by an ideological prism is the end goal of Marxists


----------



## Reaper




----------



## TheNightmanCometh

Reaper said:


>


I'm sure by "teaching" they mean abusing their women until they cover up, and then either making women who are raped marry their rapers, or stoning them to death to keep women from reporting such cases. That'll stop sexual abuse dead in it's tracks, I'm sure.


----------



## DOPA

http://uk.businessinsider.com/apple...te-men-can-be-diverse-group-2017-10?r=US&IR=T



> *Apple's VP of diversity says '12 white, blue-eyed, blonde men in a room' can be a diverse group*
> 
> Denise Young Smith, Apple's new vice president of diversity and inclusion, *doesn't believe being a minority or a woman are the only criteria for diversity*, Quartz reports.
> 
> *"There can be 12 white, blue-eyed, blonde men in a room and they're going to be diverse too because they're going to bring a different life experience and life perspective to the conversation,"* Young Smith said on-stage at the recent One Young World Summit, held in Bogotá, Colombia.
> 
> Young Smith had been working as Apple's VP of human resources since 1997 before moving to her new role earlier this May. The new position will involve overseeing Apple's push to create a more diverse workplace.
> 
> Young Smith believes *true diversity goes further than skin color and sex.* The hypothetical room of a dozen white men also incorporates diverse personal histories, which Young Smith said she is quick to embrace.
> 
> *"Diversity is the human experience," she said. "I get a little bit frustrated when diversity or the term diversity is tagged to the people of color, or the women, or the LGBT."*
> 
> Apple, like much of Silicon Valley, has been trying to improve its diversity numbers for years.
> 
> Engineering and coding tends to skew male, and often white or Asian. In 2014, when Apple's diversity research revealed its global workforce of 98,000 was 55% white and 70% male, CEO Tim Cook said, "I'm not satisfied with the numbers on this page."
> 
> He's since said the dearth of female leaders in science, technology, engineering, and math — or STEM — threatens America's position as a technology powerhouse.
> 
> "Women are such an important part of the workforce," he told the Auburn Plainsman earlier this April. "If STEM-related fields continue to have this low representation of women, then there just will not be enough innovation in the United States. That's just the simple fact of it."
> 
> Young Smith's recent comments seem to signal a broader view of diversity at the tech giant. She did, however, *acknowledge that more traditional notions of diversity weren't lost on her, given she is a black woman and has been "playing this role for a very long time."*


Fucking brilliant, every point this woman made is spot on and they can't even use identity politics, "white privilege" or social justice talking points to debunk her. Get fucking rekt SJW's.


----------



## TripleG

Reaper said:


>


----------



## Kink_Brawn

L-DOPA said:


> http://uk.businessinsider.com/apple...te-men-can-be-diverse-group-2017-10?r=US&IR=T
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking brilliant, every point this woman made is spot on and they can't even use identity politics, "white privilege" or social justice talking points to debunk her. Get fucking rekt SJW's.


Yeah, to address a similar situation recently Michele Obama appeared on some political panel or something akin to that and said a problem with congress is that it had too many white men in it...

I mean, first of all, that is incredibly racist and oddly enough nobody called her out on it, but also it shows an egregious lack of self awareness considering the US was like 90% for most of it's existence and white people are still a majority.....Honestly, would you be appalled the political system is Saudi Arabia has a lot of fucking Arabs in it??

Anyways, when groups like the Alt Right espouse that "Diversity", or at least the redefined version of diversity, just means getting rid of white people they aren't wrong. It's a shame this lady's opinion on the matter will be shouted down and she will likely be considered an "Uncle Tom". 

It is weird the these far left fuckwads have retooled diversity to pretty much solely be about race while simultaneously boasting equality and anti racism. I guess they don't know that Europe is A) a very diverse place and B) full of white people, so much so that languages like Hungarian aren't even derived from European languages and closer related to old Asiatic languages.


----------



## TripleG

I actually had an odd "diversity" based moment way back in high school. 

This was during a class discussion about diversity, but this was also back in 2002, so the discussion didn't devolve into a shouting match or involve a bunch of sheep nodding and agreeing with each other. 

At one point, something about different European countries was brought up, and this one black girl in the class interjected with "But that's just all white!". To which I thought "Huh?". So all Europeans just get lumped into being "all white"? That would be like me saying "Oh Japanese, Chinese, Vietnamese, and Korean? Pfft, that's just all Asian!". Or if I lumped all African heritage into one box, without taking into account different countries and backgrounds. 

It just seemed like such a weird thing to hear, even back then. Though I imagine if I went into most classrooms today and said "Fuck white people", it would be met with applause from most of the class, including (and maybe even especially) the white kids.


----------



## virus21




----------



## deepelemblues

http://reason.com/archives/2017/10/16/not-even-lincoln-is-spared-the-wrath-of

:deanfpalm

First of all, the Sioux in the area really did go on a rampage where they killed hundreds (400-800 depending on which historian you believe) of settlers including women and children. Yes the settlers had been generally treating them like shit but slaughtering women and children is not exactly an acceptable response.

303 Sioux were ordered to be executed by military tribunals. Lincoln reduced that to 38, and submitted to Congress recommendations for reform of federal Indian policy. Which Congress ignored.

These people trying to destroy Honest Abe are insane.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak

Reaper said:


>


Yeap no more sexual abuse scandals.... Just more sexual abuse


----------



## TripleG

deepelemblues said:


> http://reason.com/archives/2017/10/16/not-even-lincoln-is-spared-the-wrath-of
> 
> :deanfpalm
> 
> First of all, the Sioux in the area really did go on a rampage where they killed hundreds (400-800 depending on which historian you believe) of settlers including women and children. Yes the settlers had been generally treating them like shit but slaughtering women and children is not exactly an acceptable response.
> 
> 303 Sioux were ordered to be executed by military tribunals. Lincoln reduced that to 38, and submitted to Congress recommendations for reform of federal Indian policy. Which Congress ignored.
> 
> These people trying to destroy Honest Abe are insane.


But all white people are the devil and all "people of color" (God I still hate that term) are justified in what they do and need white people to protect them from white people! (or something like that).


----------



## Kink_Brawn

L-DOPA said:


> http://uk.businessinsider.com/apple...te-men-can-be-diverse-group-2017-10?r=US&IR=T
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking brilliant, every point this woman made is spot on and they can't even use identity politics, "white privilege" or social justice talking points to debunk her. Get fucking rekt SJW's.


Aaaaaand this lady has apparently bee forced to redact her statement, lol.

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2017/oct/16/apple-executive-sorry-for-saying-white-people-can-/?utm_campaign=shareaholic&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=socialnetwork


----------



## TripleG

Kink_Brawn said:


> Aaaaaand this lady has apparently bee forced to redact her statement, lol.
> 
> http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2017/oct/16/apple-executive-sorry-for-saying-white-people-can-/?utm_campaign=shareaholic&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=socialnetwork


----------



## virus21




----------



## Kink_Brawn

virus21 said:


>


I fucking hate Roaming Millenial, man. She is a clueless woman that just gets lots of attention because she is hawt.

"I hate race based identity politics. I believe in the foundations of America and would rather identify with people that think like me rather look like me."

I guess she fails to realize that the foundations of America were created by extremely racially conscious white men and and the vast majority of right wing people that share views she usually has are white people. It appears identity politics is circumnavigating preference and just materializing naturally.

What a ditz.


----------



## T0M

Have been back into the Anything section in ages, so it's nice to see my thread got a sticky. Keep fighting the good fight, ladies and gents.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

Kink_Brawn said:


> I fucking hate Roaming Millenial, man. She is a clueless woman that just gets lots of attention because she is hawt.
> 
> "I hate race based identity politics. I believe in the foundations of America and would rather identify with people that think like me rather look like me."
> 
> I guess she fails to realize that the foundations of America were created by extremely racially conscious white men and and the vast majority of right wing people that share views she usually has are white people. It appears identity politics is circumnavigating preference and just materializing naturally.
> 
> What a ditz.


She is hot, tho.


----------



## Reaper

Yes, because all women are prostitutes :mj4 

I don't understand how the brains of white knights function.


----------



## TripleG

Reaper said:


> Yes, because all women are prostitutes :mj4
> 
> I don't understand how the brains of white knights function.


I've been on dates where the woman completely wasted my time. 

Does that mean she has to pay me back for the drinks and the meal I paid for that went to waste? 

Oh, that's not the case? Oh, I didn't think so.


----------



## Reaper

:mj4



TripleG said:


> I've been on dates where the woman completely wasted my time.
> 
> Does that mean she has to pay me back for the drinks and the meal I paid for that went to waste?
> 
> Oh, that's not the case? Oh, I didn't think so.


What that tweet said and what you're talking about are absolutely not the same thing.


----------



## Arya Dark

*So Richard Spencer is speaking at the University of Florida today and people are protesting it...and thus we get this gem.










*


----------



## yeahbaby!

TripleG said:


> I've been on dates where the woman completely wasted my time.
> 
> Does that mean she has to pay me back for the drinks and the meal I paid for that went to waste?
> 
> Oh, that's not the case? Oh, I didn't think so.


Sorry, but you shouldn't have paid for all the drinks and meal like a chump. 50/50 equality yo.


----------



## Reaper

This is why I love Florida. The harmony we have here is unprecedented.


----------



## deepelemblues

I think you may be confusing "harmony" with "they're both tripping on bath salts and they're about to eat each other's faces. Because Florida."

Okay technically I guess that is a kind of harmonious unity...


----------



## Reaper

deepelemblues said:


> I think you may be confusing "harmony" with "they're both tripping on bath salts and they're about to eat each other's faces. Because Florida."
> 
> Okay technically I guess that is a kind of harmonious unity...


Yeah. Harmony is harmony. Who cares how it's achieved :Shrug


----------



## virus21

> California has taken a step in recognizing all genders.
> The Gender Recognition Act, which was signed into law by Gov. Jerry Brown, allows transgender, intersex and non-binary individuals to choose a third gender option on their state IDs, birth certificates and driver's licenses starting in 2019.
> “With Governor Brown’s signature on this bill, transgender and non-binary people will now be able to identify themselves as they are, not as who society tells them they should be,” state Senator Scott Wiener (D-San Francisco) said in a statement.
> Oregon began allowing a third option, “X,” on driver’s licenses in the state earlier this year, but it was not signed into law. Washington, D.C. also has a third gender option on IDs, but neither state allows changes to birth certificates. Australia, Canada, Germany and India all recognize a third gender.
> The bill also makes changing gender identity on California birth certificates easier for transgender and non-binary people by no longer requiring a doctor to state the individual has gone “clinical treatment” for a gender change.
> SEPTEMBER 29 2017 FILE PHOTO
> California Gov. Jerry Brown signed Senate Bill 179, called the Gender Recognition Bill, into law, effective January 2019. (ERIC RISBERG/AP)
> Those who are gender non-conforming, or non-binary, often use “they” rather than “she” or “he.”
> “Gender identification is fundamentally personal, and the state should endeavor to provide options on state-issued identification documents that recognize a person’s accurate gender identification,” the bill reads.
> Buzzfeed reports it could cost the California DMV $880,000 in system updates to accommodate the change.
> NBC News reported in June that lawmakers in New York are working on getting the third gender option on IDs in the state as well.


http://archive.is/N3kLV#selection-1147.1-1231.111


----------



## virus21




----------



## Stinger Fan

Get em Joe


----------



## deepelemblues

fpalm


----------



## deepelemblues

http://www.slate.com/articles/news_...g_checks_to_the_parents_of_slain_service.html

fpalm fpalm


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak

A pretty good rebuttal to the "Islam would change stop sexual scandals" article


----------



## virus21




----------



## Reaper

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5002328/Officers-parade-costumes-paint-nails.html



> Officers parade around in bear costumes, paint their nails 'to fight slavery' and wear high heels to 'highlight domestic violence' - while crime statistics SOAR


UK turning into a sinkhole of human depravity :mj4


----------



## Cooper09

I don't understand what any of that has got to do with Domestic Violence?


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/921834258091651074
What in the actual fuck :lmao


----------



## virus21

So Britain is the California of Europe now then?


----------



## Reaper

virus21 said:


> So Britain is the California of Europe now then?


Significantly worse. Because they just allowed a Memphis-based Imam who is known for calling for the deaths of Homosexuals and Blasphemers to give speeches in the UK ... meanwhile arrested non-Muslims for criticizing Islam.

Most of the UK citizenry now are whores of Islam. They're more than welcome to the disaster that awaits them since they've invited it and supported it so openly.


----------



## virus21

Reaper said:


> Worse. Because they just allowed a Memphis-based Imam who is known for calling for the deaths of Homosexuals and Blasphemers to give speeches in the UK ... meanwhile arrested non-Muslims for criticizing Islam.


Well if they want this, then fuck em.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Reaper

The Independent recently sold a huge stake to a Saudi. 

This is the outcome.


----------



## Reaper

Another male feminist turns out to be a sexual harrasser / maybe rapist. This time someone who put himself at the forefront of "female emancipation" in video gaming. 










"Male feminism" is a sham.

http://dailycaller.com/2017/10/23/m...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer



> *Male Feminist Allies: The Witch Hunters Have Become The Witches, Hunted*
> 
> All it takes to ruin a person’s life is a single loose accusation. In the court of public opinion, the standard of proof preponderance is nonexistent, and those accused of crimes have no recourse to defend themselves.
> 
> In the wake of the Harvey Weinstein sexual allegations, numerous men in Hollywood, the media, and just about every other industry have been accused of crimes ranging from the innocuous (“weird lunch ‘dates’”) to the serious (sexual assault and rape), all of which have been conflated by a public hellbent on conducting a hunt against the witches in its midst.
> 
> But in some cases, these accusations have merit, and movements like the #MeToo hashtag on Facebook and Twitter have enabled the victims of sex crimes to speak out about their experiences with the men who’ve victimized them.
> 
> While a country in deepest Africa is conducting hunts against blood-sucking vampires, Internet denizens are keen to uncover the sexual predators who lie amongst them. While this poses a danger to otherwise innocent men who may be caught in the crossfire or “outed” by bitter ex-girlfriends, there is reason to believe that the accusations against male feminists have more merit than others.
> 
> In their case, the hashtag is just desserts. For a long time, male feminists have positioned themselves as witch hunters, ready to out any man who dares to step out of line by sharing an “un-feminist” thought or behaves in a manner that otherwise disrespects women (by refusing to treat them like a fragile piece of china).
> 
> Male feminists—these self-proclaimed paragons of sexual virtue—wear a skin that deceives women into thinking that they’re “safe.” They say, “I respect women. I’m one of the good guys. You can trust me not to take advantage of you.” In doing so, they have been able to worm themselves into feminist safe spaces.
> 
> These men believe what they say, but it’s only because they think all other men are sexually predatory. They act superior to other men because they believe that they’re the only ones capable of keeping their nature in check.
> 
> Becoming a male feminist isn’t just like putting on a mask. The men who become male feminists do so, in general (though certainly not in all cases) because they despise themselves for what they are and seek a way to control it—not through therapy or psychiatry, but through an embrace of an ideology that allows them to absolve themselves of personal blame by assuming all other men are as bad as them.
> 
> Feminism teaches that men are predators. Of course, this isn’t true. But because male sex predators do not want to think of themselves as monsters, feminism offers them an out by telling them, in basic terms, that they can’t help the way they are because it’s how all men are.
> 
> It’s no secret that modern feminism thrives on identifying women as innate victims, who feel oppressed by the “patriarchy” and the world at large. As such, the movement is attractive to victims of sexual assault, who seek solidarity with others who share their experience.
> 
> As such, women who identify as feminists are often vulnerable creatures—easy prey for starving sexual predators too pathetic to attain sex by enthusiastic consent. It’s a bad mix.
> 
> As Julian Assange recently wrote on Twitter, men are aware that “constantly self-proclaiming male ‘feminists’ are often predatory sleaze bags.” We don’t like them because we recognize their predatory behavior, and not because we view them as sex traitors.
> 
> There is a genuine reason to be wary of male feminists. Obviously, not all of them are bad, but one must ask how much of their zeal is projection. They may even believe what they say when they call out regular men for “toxic masculinity,” but judging by what male feminists themselves have written, their misandry comes from a place of self-loathing, and nowhere else.
> 
> On The Guardian, proud male feminist Tom Pessah wrote a lengthy apology for being male, beseeching other men to embrace feminism, as he has done. The most telling part of his essay was his admission of having groped a female friend he was attracted to without her consent. He also admitted to leering constantly at women, incapable of keeping his libido in check.
> 
> He concluded his essay with a condemnation of pornography, which he views as a sickness and condemned for his own bad behavior. Shifting responsibility of his actions to pornography, Pessah, who has been a feminist for 25 years, says pornography made him feel “as if I was possessed by uncontrollable drives.” Countless more men and women watch pornography and haven’t been affected by it as he has.
> 
> Like Harvey Weinstein, Sam Kriss, Tyler Malka, Rupert Myers, and all the other men who’ve been accused of sexual assault and admitted to it, many more men now risk becoming the subject of inquiry, with no way to really defend themselves thanks to the precedent already set by existing cases.
> 
> With the movement to out sexual predators in full swing, there is no way to turn back the tide. At this point forward, the only course of action is to be discerning and exercise a policy of “trust, but verify” rather than “listen and believe” and not be as indiscriminate as the witch hunters before us.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Pratchett

:banderas


----------



## Reaper

^I will watch that later. Added to my list. 

Meanwhile on Buzzfeed:


----------



## FITZ

I like that it says mostly and not only


----------



## deepelemblues

"Male feminist"

"Buzzfeed feminist"

Damn there sure are a lot of different types of feminists anymore


----------



## DesolationRow

@AryaDark @CamillePunk @L-DOPA @Pratchett @Reaper @virus21


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922848479872995328

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/912555644749828096


----------



## Reaper

"For all its flaws, Nazism taught Jews how to live and survive total destitution"


----------



## TripleG

I really want to believe that these people aren't real, and if they are, they aren't serious about this shit.


----------



## Stinger Fan




----------



## Reaper

TripleG said:


> I really want to believe that these people aren't real, and if they are, they aren't serious about this shit.


I'm starting to think that these types of articles are paid content by some politician or something. 

Obama legalized propaganda in newspapers during his second term which is why we see sketchy content like this now more than ever. :Shrug


----------



## Miss Sally

Wrestling Forum's Most Ardent Acolyte of the Houston Astros said:


> @AryaDark @CamillePunk @L-DOPA @Pratchett @Reaper @virus21
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922848479872995328
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/912555644749828096













Join the masses.. This Religion's God is cruel and never satisfied, you're never worthy, always guilty and your sins will never be forgiven..

Bow down and know your skin color and sex is toxic!

Oh boy, as I thought would happen, these nuts just replaced the bible with gender studies.

Can take the person out of a Religion but cannot take the Religion out of the person.


----------



## deepelemblues

Reaper said:


> "For all its flaws, Nazism taught Jews how to live and survive total destitution"





> Kevin Harris
> That's right. Over the next few centuries the tobacco business was so great that many slaves were brought from Africa to help work the fields.
> Cartman
> [strokes his chin] Which means, if it weren't for tobacco, many of our black friends wouldn't be here today.


:hmmm


----------



## 2 Ton 21

https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-10-24/be-careful-who-you-call-a-white-supremacist



> *Be Careful Who You Call a 'White Supremacist'
> 
> If you've cried wolf too many times, no one will listen when you actually see the real thing.*
> 
> “The NFL Protests Are a Perfect Study of How White Supremacy Works” reads the headline on a recent article at the Root. Which is confusing if you think of “white supremacy” as an apartheid system like Jim Crow, and “white supremacists” as angry people running around in sheets and hoods. The Root's looser use of “white supremacy,” to describe something considerably less explicit than advocating a race war, has become increasingly common.
> 
> The term was popularized by academic race theory, where it seems to have largely replaced previous terms of art like “institutional racism” or “systemic racism.” Now it is migrating out of the ivory tower and into everyday discourse, puzzling the millions of Americans who are used to an older, narrower meaning.
> 
> It’s easy to see why writers and academics find the term appealing. “Institutional racism” conjures up images of beige-carpeted offices and rows of desks; “systemic racism” sounds like some sort of plumbing problem. “White supremacy,” on the other hand, packs a visceral punch that commands the reader’s attention. Because they’re describing something that needs attention, it’s useful to have a phrase that does the job.
> 
> Nonetheless, using “white supremacy” this way is a mistake. It leads to confusion in the national conversation, because opposing sides are using a critical term in very different ways. It hampers our ability to discuss the phenomenon that the anti-racists actually want to discuss. And ultimately, if we continue to use it this way, it will lose the very emotional resonance that made it an appealing substitute for more clinical terms.
> 
> The redefinition of “white supremacy” is part of a broader tendency to take words with narrow meanings and a highly negative connotation, and redeploy them in much broader ways. Take the use of the word “misogyny.” The word literally means “hatred of women”; politics transformed it into “someone who believes that women are not men’s social and intellectual equals.” But recently, that definition has broadened to include, for example, people who do not support the right to an abortion, people who do not think that women should serve in combat, or Google engineers who think that maybe fewer women than men are interested in high-level STEM careers.
> 
> If you strongly disapprove of these political views, it’s tempting to conflate them with hatred of women. Unfortunately, when you use “misogyny” in this way, you do not get people to take lesser forms of sexism more seriously. In fact, you run the risk that people might stop taking actual misogyny so seriously.
> 
> It’s the inverse of what Steven Pinker has dubbed “the euphemism treadmill,” where we try to find nicer words for something we don’t think is very nice, and find that the new words quickly take on all the old connotations. So “toilet,” turns into “bathroom,” then migrates onward to “rest room.” Only we still know there's a toilet behind that door, and whatever words we use about it, our feelings don’t change.
> 
> This is why attempting to change how Americans feel about illegal migrants by changing the terms we use to describe them is a project doomed to failure; whether they are “illegal aliens” or “undocumented immigrants,” the political realities remain the same. People who feel negatively toward “illegals” feel just as negatively toward “undocumented immigrants.”
> 
> The invective treadmill works in a similar fashion, only in reverse.
> 
> The lexical activists seem to hope that by using strong words to describe diffuse structural and social problems, they can tap into the moral outrage that society feels toward men who deride female equality, or toward those who prate of race war while strutting around in swastika armbands. The idea is apparently that if we put the racial inequalities perpetuated by the criminal justice system on the same moral plane as lynch mobs and segregated lunch counters, people will have to attack the former with the same vigor we would use against any attempt to bring back Jim Crow.
> 
> This overestimates the power of words. People make a stark moral distinction between sins of omission and sins of commission; between policies that disadvantage some group inadvertently, in the process of pursuing some other goal, and those that are expressly aimed at oppression; between the petty tribalism that all humans engage in, and the advocacy of genocide. You are unlikely to erase these moral distinctions by rewriting the dictionary.
> 
> Worse yet, imagine that activists are successful at conflating white supremacy with racism, and misogyny with sexism. We may find that the result is not a stronger distaste for the diffuse structural bias in our society, but a weaker distaste for the intentional, more dangerous forms of discrimination.
> 
> It only makes sense to redefine words in this way if you believe that there is literally no difference between David Duke and Mitt Romney, between the Jim Crow South and modern America. There is a difference. We need to continue to draw a firm verbal line between them. If we don’t, we are helping our common enemy to camouflage themselves and slip into the general population.
> 
> During the 2016 presidential campaign, I found myself confronted by a curious problem: Many of my readers simply didn’t take it seriously when I pointed out that Donald Trump was, if not an outright racist himself, at least happily pandering to people who were.
> 
> “The media calls every Republican racist,” my conservative readers replied. “They said it about Mitt Romney, they said it about George Bush, so what’s different about Trump?”
> 
> They were right. Other columnists had accused Romney and Bush of being racist and pandering to racists. I pointed out that Trump's racist appeals were different, and much worse, than anything that earlier Republican presidential candidates had been accused of. But it didn’t do any good. The media had cried wolf to condemn garden-variety Republicans; labels like “racist” had been rendered useless when a true threat emerged. We shouted to no avail as Trump coyly flirted with hardcore white supremacists, something no mainstream party had done for decades.
> 
> Indeed, it seems to me that critical race theorists have gone to “white supremacy” precisely because the increasingly broad uses of the word “racism” have made it less effective than it used to be at rallying moral outrage. The term still packs some wallop, but less than it once did, because it is now defined so broadly that a Broadway musical could sing “Everyone’s a Little Bit Racist.” White supremacy, on the other hand, is still clearly understood as beyond the pale.
> 
> But if we indiscriminately apply the term to everything from the alt-right white nationalist Richard Spencer, to anyone who thinks that football players should stand for the national anthem … for how long will white supremacy still be considered beyond the pale? What happens if people accused of racism start shrugging off the epithet -- or worse, embracing it? And when another Richard Spencer comes along, how will we convey how dangerous he is?


Or to misquote The Incredibles, when everything is racist, nothing is.


----------



## deepelemblues

The only reason anyone knows who Richard Spencer is is... the media. The media that allegedly abhors Richard Spencer and everything he stands for.

Hint: they actually _love_ Richard Spencer. Well, maybe not literally, but the _idea_ of a Richard Spencer? They love it. It is a tool they can grab and use for their own ends, namely, ratings, and the advancement of their political agenda. If they didn't have a Richard Spencer, think of how much airtime and column inches they would have had to fill with other things over the last 18 months. Think of how they would have had to do some actual work to find another vehicle for expressing the moral superiority of their personal and institutional politics.

They need Richard Spencers, and they know it, and they're just fine with it. Richard Spencers are a way to drive the news cycle, until it is time for a new Richard Spencer to restart the cycle. Richard Spencers are very valuable to the media.


----------



## Reaper

Spencer has a total following of 200 odd people and the most he can draw is a hoard of mindless leftists (not to be confused with all leftists). 

Ironically, they simply label Spencer a right winger ---- when in actuality all of his politics are socialist / identitarian / left leaning. 

He himself says that he's a socialist who actually hates the small government section of the right wing. He wants a big government that would push his agenda forcefully if it has to come to that. He's for culling ideological diversity and debate because his ideas are irrefutable. These are not hallmarks of right wing politics. Not anymore. Hence why he's distancing himself from the "right" while pushing "left" politics under the radar. 

https://libertarianheathen.com/2017...r-i-am-a-socialist-and-i-hate-the-right-wing/






Yes, I agree that people like Spencer are mildly dangerous ... but for a very different reason other than just his views on race. People like him are dangerous because they are used as props by the left to ignore their own ideological failings while propping up the worst on the "right" (even when they're not actually on the right) to brainwash the impressionable.


----------



## KO Bossy

https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/business/2017/10/25/kelloggs-replace-racially-insensitive-corn-pops-boxes-following-twitter-rant/797911001/



> Kellogg's will be redesigning Corn Pops cereal boxes after a complaint about racially insensitive art on the packaging.
> 
> The Battle Creek, Mich.-based cereal and snack maker said on Twitter Wednesday it will replace the cover drawing of cartoon characters shaped like corn kernels populating a shopping mall. The corn pop characters are shown shopping, playing in an arcade or frolicked in a fountain. One skateboards down an escalator.
> 
> What struck Saladin Ahmed was that a single brown corn pop was working as a janitor operating a floor waxer. Ahmed, current writer of Marvel Comics' Black Bolt series and author of 2012 fantasy novel Throne of the Crescent Moon, took to Twitter Tuesday to ask, "Why is literally the only brown corn pop on the whole cereal box the janitor? this is teaching kids racism."
> 
> He added in a subsequent post: "yes its a tiny thing, but when you see your kid staring at this over breakfast and realize millions of other kids are doing the same…"
> 
> Kellogg's responded to Ahmed on the social media network about five hours later that "Kellogg is committed to diversity & inclusion. We did not intend to offend – we apologize. The artwork is updated & will be in stores soon."
> 
> In a statement to USA TODAY, spokesperson Kris Charles said Kellogg respects fall people and is commited to diversity.
> 
> "We take feedback very seriously, and it was never our intention to offend anyone," he said in a statement. "We apologize sincerely."
> 
> He confirmed that the package artwork has been updated and will begin to appear on store shelves.
> 
> The Kellogg's Corn Pops incident follows some other recent marketing snafus.
> 
> Earlier this month, Dove apologized for a three-second video posted on Facebook that many found racially insensitive. The clip showed a black woman removing a brown T-shirt to reveal a white woman underneath, who then with another T-shirt removal became an Asian woman. An image showing just the black woman and white woman spread virally on social media, causing additional outrage.
> 
> The initial clip "was intended to convey that Dove Body Wash is for every woman and be a celebration of diversity," the company said in a statement.
> 
> In April, Shea Moisture apologized over an online video ad about its hair products being on sale at Target. The commercial featured white women, but the hair product company has long catered to women of color.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922840667277135872

Some responses to this...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/923252213518135297

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/923277081693315074

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/923238678511669251

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/923242370354774022


----------



## virus21

> PragerU, a conservative educational site, is suing Google and its subsidiary YouTube, accusing the video site of censoring its online videos because of their political leanings.
> The company filed the suit on Monday, saying that YouTube had been “restricting” some of their videos, which cuts them off to viewers with certain parental settings and prevents them from generating ad revenue.
> “Watch any one of our videos and you’ll immediately realize that Google/YouTube censorship is entirely ideologically driven,” Dennis Prager, PragerU founder, said in a statement.
> “For the record, our videos are presented by some of the finest minds in the Western world, including four Pulitzer Prize winners, former prime ministers, and professors from the most prestigious universities in America,” he said.
> The lawsuit claims that Google and YouTube had told PragerU that the restricted videos were found by content reviewers to be “inappropriate” for young audiences.
> The conservative site denied that the videos were improper or violated any of YouTube’s policies, and said in the filing that the explanation is “an obvious pretext to justify illegally discriminating against PragerU because of its conservative political perspective and identity.”
> PragerU launched a petition demanding that YouTube remove the more than 30 videos from the restricted setting.
> The list includes provocative titles like “The most important question about abortion,” “Where are the moderate Muslims?” and “Is Islam a religion of peace?”
> The lawsuit alleges that YouTube’s content policies are vague and lack “objective criteria,” allowing the site to get away with cracking down on conservative voices.
> “They are engaging in an arbitrary and capricious use of their ‘restricted mode’ and ‘demonetization’ to restrict non-left political thought,” Prager said in his statement. “Their censorship is profoundly damaging because Google and YouTube own and control the largest forum for public participation in video-based speech in not only California, but the United States, and the world.”


http://archive.is/ogdYQ



> Facebook CEO Mark Zuckerberg is interviewed by reporters. Getty / Stephen Lam
> Facebook is currently testing a change that would force news publishers to pay to show posts from their Facebook Pages in the News Feed.
> In six countries, posts from Facebook Pages are now shown in a separate Explore tab, while the main News Feed only shows posts from friends, ads, and posts that companies operating Pages have paid to promote.
> Facebook said it has no current plans to roll the change out globally.
> Facebook is testing a change that could have dramatic effects on media organizations and other businesses that use its network to distribute their stories and other information.
> The change affects posts published on Facebook Pages, profiles that are reserved for public figures, businesses, and other organizations.
> In six countries, Facebook has removed all posts published on Facebook Pages from the main News Feed and moved them to a separate and less prominent "Explore" section in its app. The change leaves the main News Feed reserved for only posts from friends, ads, and individual posts that organizations operating Facebook Pages pay to promote.
> Facebook confirmed the test, which was first spotted by Slovakian journalist Filip Struhárik, to Business Insider on Monday.
> "The goal of this test is to understand if people prefer to have separate places for personal and public content," Facebook's head of News Feed, Adam Mosseri, said in a company blog post. "We will hear what people say about the experience to understand if it’s an idea worth pursuing any further."
> The test is currently active for people in Sri Lanka, Bolivia, Slovakia, Serbia, Guatemala, and Cambodia, according to the spokesperson, who added that the company has no current plans to roll the change out globally.
> Follow
> Filip Struhárik ✔
> ‎@filip_struharik
> Biggest drop in organic reach we’ve ever seen. Pages have 4 times less interactions, reach fell by two-thirds https://medium.com/@filip_struharik/biggest-drop-in-organic-reach-weve-ever-seen-b2239323413 …
> 9:51 AM - Oct 21, 2017
> Photo published for Biggest drop in Facebook organic reach we have ever seen
> Biggest drop in Facebook organic reach we have ever seen
> Facebook is testing radically different Explore Feed in six countries than in the rest of the world.
> medium.com
> 6 6 Replies 69 69 Retweets 99 99 likes
> Twitter Ads info and privacy
> Most news organizations rely on Facebook as a major source of traffic for their content. Along with Google's search engine, Facebook's algorithms are largely responsible for helping grow the early reach of digital upstarts like BuzzFeed and The Huffington Post.
> The change does not affect individual users' ability to share news articles, videos, or other webpages with their friends. Those posts from individuals will still show up in the News Feed, even if they ultimately come from companies that maintain Facebook Pages.
> Still, by sequestering posts from Pages into a separate feed, Facebook could radically lower the traffic it sends to companies that don't pay to promote their posts in the main News Feed. In Slovakia, where the test is currently active, companies operating Pages are already "seeing dramatic drops in organic reach," according to Struhárik.


http://archive.is/lMpYF#selection-3465.0-3815.341


----------



## virus21




----------



## Smarky Mark

The outrage in response to the Texans owner saying 'inmates running the prison' is fucking ridiculous.

'Inmates running the asylum' is a very common figure of speech that has been around for a long time. He flubbed it by saying 'prison' instead of asylum, but any rational person knows what he meant. He's not calling them inmates.

The fact that there is ANYONE disputing this, let alone large bodies of people, is both sad and terrifying.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Vic Capri

Halloween costumes are offensive unless you dress up as a masked serial killer.

- Vic


----------



## deepelemblues

Smarky Mark said:


> The outrage in response to the Texans owner saying 'inmates running the prison' is fucking ridiculous.
> 
> 'Inmates running the asylum' is a very common figure of speech that has been around for a long time. He flubbed it by saying 'prison' instead of asylum, but any rational person knows what he meant. He's not calling them inmates.
> 
> The fact that there is ANYONE disputing this, let alone large bodies of people, is both sad and terrifying.


Education has fallen so far in this country that a lot of people do not know what idioms and other figures of speech are. Not really. Even though they use them every day.


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925151994175684611
And this is why speech should not be policed. 

Now the leftists are moaning about being banned from Twitter while Richard Spencer is still on. 

Yesterday the rightsts were whining about Roger Stone being banned. 

Personally, I think that twitter is just enjoying the fact that it has the power to do this. 

Irrespective, the fuckery is entertaining af :lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925169481638277120
(not sure if Antifa but) apparently, FUCKING PEDOS are now a protected class fpalm


----------



## Yeah1993

there's no way that's what whoever they are meant, surely, there has to be something else to that. I mean...there does right? what the living fuck


there's a "no rape apologists" sign right above it like what the living fuck


edit - wait hold on it says NAMBLA so never fucking mind I guess


----------



## Reaper

I'm hoping it's a troll and I would gladly accept having been trolled but I just looked up NAMBLA and it seems real. 

Sent from my BTV-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goku

"no pedo bashing???"

:CENA


----------



## Cooper09

Reaper said:


> I'm hoping it's a troll and I would gladly accept having been trolled but I just looked up NAMBLA and it seems real.
> 
> Sent from my BTV-W09 using Tapatalk


South Park ripped on NAMBLA about 15 years ago. Episode was hilarious :lol

The far-left militant freak have been known to demand rights for child molestors claiming it is merely an illness. They're all fucking rancid.


----------



## Reaper

I have seen pedo apologia here and there but I never realized that someone would try to make an official movement out of it

Sent from my BTV-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleG

Reaper said:


> (not sure if Antifa but) apparently, FUCKING PEDOS are now a protected class fpalm


Oh hey, Pedophiles now rank above me on their little oppression scale. 

That's just dandy.


----------



## DesolationRow

@AryaDark @CamillePunk @The Dazzler @L-DOPA @Reaper @virus21


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925373583823724544


----------



## virus21




----------



## MrMister

I just can't even with the no pedo bashing thing. I definitely feel like I'm being trolled here.

In regards to that one person doing the bit about Twitter loving Richard Spencer, Twitter is one of the biggest leftie echo chambers in existence btw irl.


----------



## virus21




----------



## 2 Ton 21




----------



## deepelemblues

^ It doesn't matter that I'm completely wrong!


----------



## Yeah1993

The pedo thing has seemingly been confirmed as planted by opposition. Apparently they brought the sign there and unraveled it, and people held it open without even looking at what it said first....

They caught on eventually when others saw it and told them.

https://www.thedailybeast.com/alt-right-frames-protesters-as-pedophiles-with-fake-nambla-sign


----------



## deepelemblues

Yeah1993 said:


> The pedo thing has seemingly been confirmed as planted by opposition. Apparently they brought the sign there and unraveled it, and people held it open without even looking at what it said first....
> 
> They caught on eventually when others saw it and told them.
> 
> https://www.thedailybeast.com/alt-right-frames-protesters-as-pedophiles-with-fake-nambla-sign


That article is hilarious. For so many reasons.


----------



## DesolationRow

@AryaDark @CamillePunk @Kink_Brawn @L-DOPA @Miss Sally @Pratchett @Reaper @virus21 @Yeah1993 @2 Ton 21

Critical social psychology professor Jessie Daniels (who's white, evidently) of the Graduate Center at the City University of New York and Hunter College says that if you are committing the sin of "reproducing white children" you are simply "part of the problem."

Link: http://archive.is/iMsCV

As she puts it on twitter,


> I mean, if you're a white person who says they're engaged in dismantling white supremacy, but + you're forming a white family +
> reproducing white children that 'you want the best for' -- how is that helping + not part of the problem?


If you are committing the unforgivable sin of being a white person, while also having "multiracial children," you are still part of the problem. Jessie Daniels says in a following tweet,


> If you're white + forming a family w/ multiracial children + not dealing w/ your own racism or systemic white supremacy, how's that helping?


The professor continues by arguing that the very concept of the nuclear family is


> an inherently conservative force in society


. This egregious form of conservatism in everyday life does nothing less than provide "protection" for racists. She continues onward, naturally, arguing that "white people" passing down "housing wealth" to their children--who are committing the sin of existing as white children--are "reproducing inequality" and "ensur[ing] racial segregation continues." 

If you're a white parent who cares for your child, you're a racist. If you're a white child inheriting something from your white parent, you're a racist. If you're a white parent with a multiracial child, you're a racist. 

This person locked down her account on twitter after receiving tidal waves of disagreement online.


----------



## Yeah1993

I read what that Einstein wrote on twitter a few days ago. :lmao 

"If you literally exist at all and then have children how are you not Adolf Satan, KKK Grand Dragon?"


----------



## Reaper

:lmao Saw that on my twitter too. Sorta glad that the pedo banner was planted, but at the same time says a lot about morons who'll just hold up anything without even looking at what they're holding :shrug 

Meanwhile, SPORTS - specifically sports that are infusing politics into their programming continues to lose subscribers like crazy.










FS1 and 2 (Fox Sports) and "pure sports channels" that don't have heavy op-ed programming being the outliers gaining subscribers. 

It does sort of indicates in a roundabout way that people are sick and tired of far-leftism being infused into their sports.


----------



## JackArmstrong

David Walliams is a famous comedian in the UK. 

He dressed up as North Korea's Kim Jong-Un for Halloween & received lots of complaints about the costume being 'racist'.

https://www.msn.com/en-gb/entertain...-racist/ar-AAuiiLj?li=AAmiR2Z&ocid=spartanntp


----------



## The Gentleman

Nah, that wasn't rascist because he didn't openly deride Un due to his nationality, culture or skin colour. 

Was it tasteless? Yes.

But calling that rascist is a shot in the dark.

Another thing about Walliams whilst I'm here and Lucas too is that they have no need to be ashamed of Little Britain simply because liberal drips make them.

People are calling the character of Emily Howard 'transphobic'. We are not laughing at Gender identity in those sketches, but at someone who has simply found themselves in the wrong century and the exaggerated efforts that they make.

Emily Howard was an outcast not due to being a transvestite, but being a Victorian lay-dee in a Millenium world.

People are calling Andy offensive to the disabled but we are not laughing at his disability, we are laughing at his scheming and calcuating ways that he fools people into thinking that he's worse off than he is. The way I see it, it's biting social commentary on how the able-bodied treat us PWDs as being worse than we are and ending up looking like fools.

It's sad that people don't realise any of the above.


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21




----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925854670052052992
:lmao 

*this is a reference to that one time when Lauren Southern did the EXACT same thing.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925855877751623681
Man, I love twitter. No one is safe :lmao

Meanwhile, in everyone's favorite state:










Honestly, if she isn't saying yessss yesss every few seconds, you're doing something wrong :mj


----------



## virus21

Reaper said:


> Meanwhile, in everyone's favorite state:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, if she isn't saying yessss yesss every few seconds, you're doing something wrong :mj


This is borderline Victorian Era shit.


----------



## Cooper09

So if the chick says 'yes' at 10:02 minutes that means the dude is a rapist by 2 seconds? :lol


----------



## deepelemblues

https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2017...-lit-street-if-yes-you-agree-with-rick-perry/

fpalm

Cheap electricity for residences and for street lights has been one of the greatest boons to the common man ever. Especially when it comes to reducing street crime - including rape.

But MUH GLOBUHL WAHRMEHNS and also MUH REPUHBLICAHNS ARE DUMB DOODOOHEADS


----------



## Walking Deadman

DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark @CamillePunk @Kink_Brawn @L-DOPA @Miss Sally @Pratchett @Reaper @virus21 @Yeah1993 @2 Ton 21
> 
> Critical social psychology professor Jessie Daniels (who's white, evidently) of the Graduate Center at the City University of New York and Hunter College says that if you are committing the sin of "reproducing white children" you are simply "part of the problem."
> 
> Link: http://archive.is/iMsCV
> 
> As she puts it on twitter,
> 
> If you are committing the unforgivable sin of being a white person, while also having "multiracial children," you are still part of the problem. Jessie Daniels says in a following tweet,
> 
> The professor continues by arguing that the very concept of the nuclear family is . This egregious form of conservatism in everyday life does nothing less than provide "protection" for racists. She continues onward, naturally, arguing that "white people" passing down "housing wealth" to their children--who are committing the sin of existing as white children--are "reproducing inequality" and "ensur[ing] racial segregation continues."
> 
> If you're a white parent who cares for your child, you're a racist. If you're a white child inheriting something from your white parent, you're a racist. If you're a white parent with a multiracial child, you're a racist.
> 
> This person locked down her account on twitter after receiving tidal waves of disagreement online.


The fact people like that exist is disturbing. Many of these morons are advocating genocide in one form or another, whether it be in "sanitized" ways like with that statement or outright saying all white people should die.


----------



## virus21

Walking Deadman said:


> The fact people like that exist is disturbing. Many of these morons are advocating genocide in one form or another, whether it be in "sanitized" ways like with that statement or outright saying all white people should die.


And they'll still call anyone who disagrees with them a Nazi.


----------



## Walking Deadman

virus21 said:


> And they'll still call anyone who disagrees with them a Nazi.


When in reality, they themselves share many similarities to Nazis.


----------



## MrMister

Jesse Daniels is female Hitler pretty much.


----------



## deepelemblues

MrMister said:


> Jesse Daniels is female Hitler pretty much.


There is only one GIRL HITLER


----------



## virus21

If white people are so bad, why don't they off themselves?


----------



## Reaper

Another one.









Sent from my BTV-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yeah1993

DRUGGING AND VIOLENTLY RAPING jesus that is a fair bit worse than most.


----------



## virus21

Shows the hypocrisy of these people when they do that shit. This is how the Evangelicals lost power in the early 90s


----------



## DesolationRow

@AryaDark @Beatles123 @CamillePunk @The Dazzler @Goku @Miss Sally @Reaper @virus21

Life comes at you fast. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925874179899092997


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Reaper said:


> Another one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BTV-W09 using Tapatalk


A male feminist drugging and raping women. Yeah, that's a big no-no. And the fucking irony. Geez.


----------



## Steve Black Man

Hmmm...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925874179899092997


----------



## Reaper

:mj4



DesolationRow said:


> Life comes at you fast.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925874179899092997


That one went up on my FB and obviously got no-sold by all my muslim family and friends :kobelol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926595626606792704
Police response to Antifa is changing. Hopefully after today's mass arrests across the country, these terrorists will be dealt a big enough blow that that'll be the end of them.


----------



## Pratchett

Reaper said:


> Police response to Antifa is changing. Hopefully after today's mass arrests across the country, these terrorists will be dealt a big enough blow that that'll be the end of them.


I hope they do something today as planned. I really honestly do. The more they act out like this , the more they show the average person what they are actually all about. This is why I support freedom of speech and expression. Let the moronic elements in society showcase their bad ideas so we all know exactly what they believe.

I also hope the idiots who are plotting to go ahead and throw their heads up to the sky and scream uselessly for hours on end go through with their rallies. The meme machines will be fed for *MONTHS*. opcorn


----------



## Reaper

Pratchett said:


> I also hope the idiots who are plotting to go ahead and throw their heads up to the sky and scream uselessly for hours on end go through with their rallies. The meme machines will be fed for *MONTHS*. opcorn


I do too. They're a violent mob and have no place in society at all.


----------



## Cooper09

Males feminists being outed as the beasts of society: oh the gift that keeps on giving for these mutants.


----------



## virus21




----------



## DesolationRow

Surprise, surprise.

http://insider.foxnews.com/2017/10/...laque-honoring-first-president-must-come-down



> George Washington's Church Says Plaque Honoring First President Must Come Down
> 
> Leaders at the church that George Washington attended decided that a plaque honoring the first president of the United States must be removed.
> 
> Christ Church in Alexandria, Virginia will take down a memorial marking the pew where Washington sat with his family, saying it is not acceptable to all worshipers.
> 
> “The plaques in our sanctuary make some in our presence feel unsafe or unwelcome," leaders said, a reference to the fact that Washington was a slaveholder.
> 
> "Some visitors and guests who worship with us choose not to return because they receive an unintended message from the prominent presence of the plaques.”


----------



## virus21




----------



## Miss Sally

DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark @CamillePunk @Kink_Brawn @L-DOPA @Miss Sally @Pratchett @Reaper @virus21 @Yeah1993 @2 Ton 21
> 
> Critical social psychology professor Jessie Daniels (who's white, evidently) of the Graduate Center at the City University of New York and Hunter College says that if you are committing the sin of "reproducing white children" you are simply "part of the problem."
> 
> Link: http://archive.is/iMsCV
> 
> As she puts it on twitter,
> 
> If you are committing the unforgivable sin of being a white person, while also having "multiracial children," you are still part of the problem. Jessie Daniels says in a following tweet,
> 
> The professor continues by arguing that the very concept of the nuclear family is . This egregious form of conservatism in everyday life does nothing less than provide "protection" for racists. She continues onward, naturally, arguing that "white people" passing down "housing wealth" to their children--who are committing the sin of existing as white children--are "reproducing inequality" and "ensur[ing] racial segregation continues."
> 
> If you're a white parent who cares for your child, you're a racist. If you're a white child inheriting something from your white parent, you're a racist. If you're a white parent with a multiracial child, you're a racist.
> 
> This person locked down her account on twitter after receiving tidal waves of disagreement online.



How is this sort of stuff even being allowed to be spouted by Professors? How long would a Professor preaching Nazi ideology last? Not very long and yet this person is speaking the same nonsense.

Well better not complain too much, I don't want to be labeled a nazi sympathizer for saying this Professor has no business spouting this racist shit. Seems calling out racism against whites gets you a "**** card" nowadays.


----------



## Reaper

Y'all need to watch the Dave Rubin, Blaire White and Cadance Owens interview. 

I haven't seen it yet myself, but apparently according to my twitter feed, there was some sort of a catfight where Owens reverted to her original SJW ways and started yelling at Blaire White and calling her a "grown man" and even accused her of being autistic.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Kink_Brawn

LOL, I am so happy the future of conservatism in the US is a neurotic black woman and a ******. Now we just need to dig up gay, Jewish degenerate Milo and we got a 2024 Republican ticket baby!!


----------



## Yeah1993

Reaper said:


> Y'all need to watch the Dave Rubin, Blaire White and Cadance Owens interview.
> 
> I haven't seen it yet myself, but apparently according to my twitter feed, there was some sort of a catfight where Owens reverted to her original SJW ways and started yelling at Blaire White and calling her a "grown man" and even accused her of being autistic.


I've only seen clips and it is mental. Owens says she won't refer to Blaire as 'she' or 'her' because - and this is what she really said - she doesn't want her audience thinking it's a catfight......? :wtf2 She seems to miss that she calls Blaire 'her' like 15 seconds after saying this. Owens goes on to (apparently repeatedly) refer to Blaire as 'a grown man.'

AFAIK she didn't accuse Blaire of being autistic though, it was directed at some other girl that caused some trouble at vidcon. Owens made excuses for her saying she was autistic and Blaire points out that the woman herself said she wasn't. Owens also accused some other youtuber of being a crackhead for some reason. Blaire said that's shitty to do and Owens was basically just like "I really do believe she is on a lot of drugs." :lmao 

I should watch the whole thing, by all accounts it's a damn trainwreck.


----------



## Reaper

Yeah I couldn't get past the first 10 minutes. 

That's about all my mind can take of a couple of shrieking harpies going at it.


----------



## virus21

Feminism is gross


----------



## Steve Black Man

According to Buzzfeed, Taylor Swift is "aggressively white".

https://www.buzzfeed.com/alannabenn...017-reputation?utm_term=.jdpR4MVgB#.hvNRZMea1



> Taylor Swift’s reputation is a complicated mess. Love her or hate her, she knows this and we know this — it's what her newest album (uh, Reputation), is all about. One would need a corkboard and miles of red string to sort out the full medley of exasperation that has accompanied conversations about Taylor Swift over the past few years.
> 
> In one quadrant of tacked-up evidence are Swift’s celebrity feuds, generally juicy but also exhaustively long-running. In another, you’d find everything about Swift’s personal life that alternately grates and thrills (depending on your preferences). Move over a little from there and you’ll find Swift’s image itself — willowy, blonde, and aggressively white. Perhaps, in an awkward corner close by, are the white supremacist fans who’ve claimed her as a figurehead. In any blank space, you’ll find her political silence and her idiosyncratic ways of communicating with the public. Somewhere scattered among all this is her actual music — as genre-torn as ever, but permanently catchy. Altogether, you’ve got a map without roads, the landscape to how we view a public figure who is alternately aggravating and illuminating.
> 
> But can Swift’s way of doing things keep up with the mounting pressures of a culture whose priorities have shifted?
> With the release of Reputation, an album whose very concept hinges its very title on Swift’s persona and how we view it, the pop star’s ability to navigate the tangled web surrounding her name is front and center. Swift remains one of the most powerful figures in entertainment today, with a large bevy of stans who would still follow her anywhere. But can Swift’s way of doing things keep up with the mounting pressures of a culture whose priorities have shifted?
> 
> In a behind the scenes clip for the “Look What You Made Me Do” music video, Swift talks into the camera about the decision to wear the same dress in the video that she wore to the 2014 Met Gala, which is colloquially known as the start of Swift’s 1989 era. “This is the shot of, like, me in a grave, as if I was buried in that dress,” she said. “Which is an interesting and thought-provoking idea.” That era is, after all, is known in Swiftian history as the period of time when everything went off the rails and the public turned on her.
> 
> But the 1989 era started off downright swimmingly. In fact, the time between November 2014 and July 2015 was one of the most fruitful eras of Swift’s career. It wasn’t just her longtime stans who were doing what they do best (stanning); she had won a lot of mainstream goodwill, with a very well-received album, a public declaration that she’d grown to consider herself a feminist, and a music video that poked fun at the persona people had long lampooned her for.
> 
> In the slide from 2014 into 2015, Swift’s strategy was working. As Time critic Sam Lansky wrote of 1989, “Thematically, too, Swift breaks from the past, skirting victimhood and takedowns of maddening execs, critics and romantic competitors. Instead, there’s a newfound levity. Not only is Swift in on the joke; she also relishes it.”
> 
> Then, in July 2015, the nominations for Video of the Year for the 2015 MTV Video Music Awards were announced. Swift was nominated, for the music video for “Bad Blood.” Nicki Minaj, who was not nominated for the daring, if not provocative, video for “Anaconda,” tweeted an accusation that the VMAs were more likely to celebrate “other” girls for their accomplishments — “women with very slim bodies.” Swift jumped into the conversation, literally making it about her: “I’ve done nothing but love & Support you,” she wrote on Twitter. “It’s unlike you to pit women against each other. Maybe one of the men took your slot..” Minaj responded with confusion: “Didn’t say a word about u.”
> 
> Anyone who follows Swift knows the general outline of her most famous feuds. Much has been made of Swift’s falling-out with Katy Perry, and of her alarmingly long-standing beef with Kanye West. Perhaps most epically, in the history of Swiftian-Shakespearean drama, came the moment in July 2016 when Kim Kardashian West posted a video to her Snapchat that appeared to show Swift agreeing to endorse West’s song “Famous” — or, at least part of it — despite that Swift eventually took a public stance against the song. Every one of these episodes is part of the swirling excess of the Swift narrative. The Kardashian–West incident, in particular, acted as the climax that culminated in Swift being publicly branded a “snake” on social media for the perceived lie. Soon after, Swift left the public eye for a stretch of time before re-emerging to release Reputation. And the resulting album, which leaked yesterday — a day before the official release today — spends a considerable amount of time seemingly blaming Swift’s reputational fallout on the feud with West and on a too eager media.
> 
> It would be naïve to discount the impact of the Snapchat videos that came out of Swift’s back-and-forth with West; they branded her (“snake,” “liar,” “image manipulator”) in a way that has stuck. But to blame Swift’s entire image problem on West or the media is to ignore a crucial element that came into the forefront of American culture around the 1989 era as well. As Swift was dealing with all the public drama surrounding her name, other cultural conversations were speeding along. In the US, Swift’s battle with Kardashian faded into the background as the country was swallowed whole by an election that brought conversations about sexism and white supremacy to the forefront of everyday politics.
> 
> It’s a bleach stain that’s never really left Swift’s persona.
> These conversations never entirely fade into the background, of course, and were absolutely present when Minaj called out the racism of the VMAs during Swift’s 1989 era. When Swift inserted herself into the conversation, she stepped into something much bigger than herself. Swift apologized quickly — swiftly — after an onslaught of backlash. “I missed the point, I misunderstood, then misspoke,” she wrote. “I’m sorry, Nicki.” The pair even capped it off with a joint performance at the VMAs. But it was too late: Swift had already linked herself to an ever-growing conversation about the damage racism can do — especially when that damage presents itself as white innocence and/or oblivion. It’s a bleach stain that’s never really left Swift’s persona, and one that took on an even more intense tenor after the 2016 election.
> 
> Predating the Minaj incident but potentially egged on by it, Swift has long had a curious issue: Nazis love her. Ever-blonde with a public presence linked to ideas of purity, images of Swift have circulated in alt-right internet circles for years. “We are certain that as soon as the Nazis saw her, they were magnetically drawn to her sculpted Aryan form and angelic demeanor,” Andre Anglin, founder of neo-Nazi blog the Daily Stormer told Broadly in 2016. “The entire alt-right patiently awaits the day when we can lay down our swords and kneel before her throne," he said, “as she commands us to go forth and slaughter the subhuman enemies of the Aryan race.”
> 
> The Nazi connection is not one Swift has ever courted, at least not in any active, provable, or logically tangible way. But it’s not one she can seem to shake off, either. And as white supremacist groups take center stage in the news cycle more and more throughout 2017, the connection grows more troublesome for Swift. As a public entity, Swift’s strategy around politics has been silence throughout most of her career — so much so that the fact that she has previously publicly distanced herself from the groups has been drowned out by her lack of public endorsement for any candidate in the 2016 election. Oh, and that persistent perception (or running joke?) that she voted for Donald Trump.
> 
> Swift’s relative silence on politics may have worked for the majority of her career so far. But by the time the 1989 era came to a close, a lot of Swift’s standby strategies had already proven themselves outdated. And as a sizable portion of the US entered panic mode politically, the perceived stakes of anyone’s silence seemed to grow exponentially.
> 
> In 2017, Swift’s team spotted a PopFront blog post by Meghan Herning titled “Swiftly to the alt-right: Taylor subtly gets the lower case kkk in formation.” In October, Swift and her lawyers sent a letter to Herning, threatening a defamation lawsuit if she didn’t retract the post. Then the American Civil Liberties Union got a hold of the letter and publicly called out Swift’s “attempts to suppress constitutionally protected speech,” as ACLU of Northern California attorney Michael Risher told Entertainment Weekly. In the letter, Swift’s lawyers do state the pop star’s opinions on the alt-right: “Let this letter stand as yet another unequivocal denouncement by Ms. Swift of white supremacy and the alt-right,” they write, calling associations of Swift with white supremacy “disgusting.” But they also state that the letter is confidential, and not to be published. And when the statement did go public, it was via a scolding by the ACLU. Swift’s representative did not respond to multiple requests from BuzzFeed News for comment.
> 
> Silence is not uncommon for the biggest celebrities. Beyoncé, for example, effectively stopped giving interviews when she reached a certain level of prominence. She’s practically made an art of selective silence, and it’s a choice that has proven effective in guarding her personal life and even certain parts of her personality from the public. But Beyoncé is also exceptionally skilled at toeing the line of silence, but without crossing over into perceived complicity with embedded forces like white supremacy and misogyny. Beyoncé did endorse a candidate in the 2016 election (Hillary Clinton), and her renowned visual album, Lemonade, is as political as it is intimate. Beyoncé’s silence and her speech alike fuel her power, shoring up her gates against the particular kind of public backlash that has accompanied Swift’s persona in the last two years. Of course, by nature of that very history of racism and misogyny, Beyoncé has always had a much higher bar to clear than Swift to reach similar kinds of success.
> 
> The world around Swift is not at all limited to the feuds and relationships that have marked her narrative. But watching the strange dance she does between engaging and retreating in her relationship to the public — and listening to Reputation — one gets the impression that she thinks it is. Consider how many times conversations around Swift circle back to the perception that she hasn’t grown, matured, or changed. That’s a sticking point in part because the culture Swift’s persona exists in has evolved to see her in a very different context, while that persona hasn’t evolved to account for the world around her. Most of Swift’s public reactions to the world revolve around, well, what the world is saying about Swift. That can work sometimes. After all, Swift still remains heavily popular — even now, her power of perception hasn't faded irreparably, and certainly, her economic power does not show signs of waning. But through the lens of a culture, especially a popular culture that involves progressives actively battling white supremacy, Swift is intrinsically linked to whiteness and privilege. And in 2017, she is still absenting herself from the cultural conversation while simultaneously trying to center herself in it.
> 
> Perspective is everything. While it may not destroy an artist's cultural power — their ability to remain relevant and capture audiences time and again, it can eventually make or break a reputation.


I just...I fucking can't even.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

Steve Black Man said:


> According to Buzzfeed, Taylor Swift is "aggressively white".
> 
> I just...I fucking can't even.


It's simple; if you're white, have money, and have influence you're the enemy.


----------



## Mutant God

So they are basically calling her white trash? Well she was once a country star lol.


----------



## Reaper

I'm aggressively Coconut.


----------



## Pratchett

Reaper said:


> Yeah I couldn't get past the first 10 minutes.
> 
> That's about all my mind can take of a couple of shrieking harpies going at it.


I'm hearing a few things about Candace Owens lately. I haven't had a lot of time to look into whether or not she has answered some of her critics, but I don't like what I've heard thus far. Been working too much OT the past month.

Have you (or anyone else) heard anything new or definitive?


----------



## Reaper

Pratchett said:


> I'm hearing a few things about Candace Owens lately. I haven't had a lot of time to look into whether or not she has answered some of her critics, but I don't like what I've heard thus far. Been working too much OT the past month.
> 
> Have you (or anyone else) heard anything new or definitive?


Ignore her. The likes of Candace Owens (and even Blaire White to an extent) are doing conservatism a disservice with their high school level drama. I only saw some stuff about Red Pill Black with regards to her "conversion" to conservatism and thought there might be something there, but after Rubin, it's obvious that this is for personal validation and perpetual victimhood as opposed to advocating for well reasoned and thought out politics. 

----

Meanwhile, good old BBC pushing cousin incest now 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881791733570424832


----------



## virus21




----------



## Steve Black Man

Article by the New York Times

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/11/...partner=rss&emc=rss&smid=tw-nytimes&smtyp=cur



> My oldest son, wrestling with a 4-year-old’s happy struggles, is trying to clarify how many people can be his best friend. “My best friends are you and Mama and my brother and …” But even a child’s joy is not immune to this ominous political period. This summer’s images of violence in Charlottesville, Va., prompted an array of questions. “Some people hate others because they are different,” I offer, lamely. A childish but distinct panic enters his voice. “But I’m not different.”
> 
> It is impossible to convey the mixture of heartbreak and fear I feel for him. Donald Trump’s election has made it clear that I will teach my boys the lesson generations old, one that I for the most part nearly escaped. I will teach them to be cautious, I will teach them suspicion, and I will teach them distrust. Much sooner than I thought I would, I will have to discuss with my boys whether they can truly be friends with white people.
> 
> Meaningful friendship is not just a feeling. It is not simply being able to share a beer. Real friendship is impossible without the ability to trust others, without knowing that your well-being is important to them. The desire to create, maintain or wield power over others destroys the possibility of friendship. The Rev. Dr. Martin Luther King Jr.’s famous dream of black and white children holding hands was a dream precisely because he realized that in Alabama, conditions of dominance made real friendship between white and black people impossible.
> 
> History has provided little reason for people of color to trust white people in this way, and these recent months have put in the starkest relief the contempt with which the country measures the value of racial minorities. America is transfixed on the opioid epidemic among white Americans (who often get hooked after being overprescribed painkillers — while studies show that doctors underprescribe pain medication for African-Americans). But when black lives were struck by addiction, we cordoned off minority communities with the police and threw away an entire generation of black and Hispanic men.
> 
> Likewise, despite centuries of exclusion and robust evidence of continuing racism, minority underemployment is often couched in the language of bad choices and personal responsibility. When systemic joblessness strikes swaths of white America, we get an entire presidential campaign centered on globalization’s impact on the white working class. Even the nerve of some rich or visible African-Americans to protest that America, in its laws and in its police, has rarely been just to all has been met with the howls of a president who cannot tolerate that the lucky and the uppity do not stay in their place.
> 
> As against our gauzy national hopes, I will teach my boys to have profound doubts that friendship with white people is possible. When they ask, I will teach my sons that their beautiful hue is a fault line. Spare me platitudes of how we are all the same on the inside. I first have to keep my boys safe, and so I will teach them before the world shows them this particular brand of rending, violent, often fatal betrayal.
> 
> Let me assure you that my heartbreak dwarfs my anger. I grew up in a classic Midwestern college town. With all its American faults, it was a diverse and happy-childhood kind of place, slightly dull in the way that parents wish for their children. If race showed in class lines, school cliques and being pulled over more often, our little Americana lacked the deep racial tension and mistrust that seem so hard to escape now.
> 
> What’s surprising is that I am heartbroken at all. It is only for African-Americans who grew up in such a place that watching Mr. Trump is so disorienting. For many weary minorities, the ridiculous thing was thinking friendship was possible in the first place. It hurts only if you believed friendship could bridge the racial gorge.
> 
> Of course, the rise of this president has broken bonds on all sides. But for people of color the stakes are different. Imagining we can now be friends across this political line is asking us to ignore our safety and that of our children, to abandon personal regard and self-worth. Only white people can cordon off Mr. Trump’s political meaning, ignore the “unpleasantness” from a position of safety. His election and the year that has followed have fixed the awful thought in my mind too familiar to black Americans: “You can’t trust these people.”


I would argue that if the rise of Trump is enough to keep you from befriending white people and is enough make you teach your children to distrust whites, you were probably more than a little racist before Trump.


----------



## stevefox1200

https://kotaku.com/its-impossible-to-separate-cuphead-from-the-era-that-in-1820365021

Kotaku and some other guy argues that Cuphead is racist for not actively condemning the 1930s culture that their art-style is based off

Article also argues that archetypes, like the trickster, are racist


----------



## TripleG




----------



## Miss Sally

stevefox1200 said:


> https://kotaku.com/its-impossible-to-separate-cuphead-from-the-era-that-in-1820365021
> 
> Kotaku and some other guy argues that Cuphead is racist for not actively condemning the 1930s culture that their art-style is based off
> 
> Article also argues that archetypes, like the trickster, are racist


Kotaku is an SJW retard safe haven. Someone brings out a point dismissing this article and everyone dog piles on them. I wish these people would stick to candy crush or something else.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

[YOUTUBE]HIaH7hVjDA[/YOUTUBE]

Must watch!


----------



## Kink_Brawn

Steve Black Man said:


> Article by the New York Times
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/11/...partner=rss&emc=rss&smid=tw-nytimes&smtyp=cur
> 
> 
> 
> I would argue that if the rise of Trump is enough to keep you from befriending white people and is enough make you teach your children to distrust whites, you were probably more than a little racist before Trump.


Meh, all this article reveals is the suspicion people already have, and that is that people of different races really don't inherently like each other, and more often than not just pretend to to avoid conflict.


----------



## Steve Black Man

Kink_Brawn said:


> Meh, all this article reveals is the suspicion people already have, and that is that people of different races really don't inherently like each other, and more often than not just pretend to to avoid conflict.


Uhhh....


----------



## Kink_Brawn

Steve Black Man said:


> Uhhh....


LOL.

Seriously though, they conduct all sorts of studies and find that most people have ingrained racial biases. Not saying people really hate each other because of race, but, there is in group preference. You can see it manifest itself through every contingent of society. I mean, things like Chinatown, Deerborn, "white flight" are real things. If people realistically did not harbor some sort of racial preference then surely, these things wouldn't exist.


----------



## Miss Sally

Kink_Brawn said:


> LOL.
> 
> Seriously though, they conduct all sorts of studies and find that most people have ingrained racial biases. Not saying people really hate each other because of race, but, there is in group preference. You can see it manifest itself through every contingent of society. I mean, things like Chinatown, Deerborn, "white flight" are real things. If people realistically did not harbor some sort of racial preference then surely, these things wouldn't exist.


Humans are inherently tribal. We form tribes based on many things, if it wasn't for the constant movement, job markets and the use of a fluctuating currency more people would segregate themselves.

I mean there was an 136 year long war between France and England. Tribal genocide still goes on in Africa and the Balkans is still a hotbed for Ethnic and Religious fighting. 

We've never gotten rid of these tenancies, just changed up the makeup of the tribe tho it will always revert back to it's most basic form when the chips are down.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

Miss Sally said:


> Humans are inherently tribal. We form tribes based on many things, if it wasn't for the constant movement, job markets and the use of a fluctuating currency more people would segregate themselves.
> 
> I mean there was an 136 year long war between France and England. Tribal genocide still goes on in Africa and the Balkans is still a hotbed for Ethnic and Religious fighting.
> 
> We've never gotten ride of these tenancies, just changed up the makeup of the tribe tho it will always revert back to it's most basic form when the chips are down.


And that what makes this experiment, called America, the greatest country in all the world. Imagine, a melting pot of people, ideas, and inalienable rights, all for the betterment of everyone residing within the country. Too bad there are Americans who don't try to live up to those ideals.


----------



## Miss Sally

TheNightmanCometh said:


> And that what makes this experiment, called America, the greatest country in all the world. Imagine, a melting pot of people, ideas, and inalienable rights, all for the betterment of everyone residing within the country. Too bad there are Americans who don't try to live up to those ideals.


Well the early Americans didn't tolerate Europeans not assimilating, even the Native American Indians weren't exempt to this, nobody was. It's the only thing that kept entire states from simply reverting to just being another European country. The system wasn't perfect but very functional, nowadays this isn't the case and you can tell after a short period the difference. 

People will always revert back to what's comfortable unless you force them otherwise. Had America not forced the change America would be a weaker version of Europe at best, a white Middle East at worst.


----------



## stevefox1200

NYT publishes an opinion piece where the author explains that black people and white people can never be friends because there is no way their interests and wants will intersect 

He talks about how must explain to his children that white people are untrustworthy and are likely trying to take advantage of them (which is ironically what my racist grandfather said about black people along with a "they carry knives") 

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/11/...ld-trump.html?referer=https://www.google.com/


----------



## Steve Black Man

Kink_Brawn said:


> LOL.
> 
> Seriously though, they conduct all sorts of studies and find that most people have ingrained racial biases. Not saying people really hate each other because of race, but, there is in group preference. You can see it manifest itself through every contingent of society. I mean, things like Chinatown, Deerborn, "white flight" are real things. If people realistically did not harbor some sort of racial preference then surely, these things wouldn't exist.


Ahh, I got ya.

That's a fair point for sure, but I really don't think it's a mindset that people should be actively promoting, especially in such a nasty and negative way.


----------



## Pratchett

Reaper said:


> Ignore her. The likes of Candace Owens (and even Blaire White to an extent) are doing conservatism a disservice with their high school level drama. I only saw some stuff about Red Pill Black with regards to her "conversion" to conservatism and thought there might be something there, but after Rubin, it's obvious that this is for personal validation and perpetual victimhood as opposed to advocating for well reasoned and thought out politics.


I am kind of seeing things that way as well. What bothers me most is that Candace refuses to own up to the problems inherent with her "Social Autopsy" website. Instead she makes excuses and obfuscates.

This is so far the best commentary I have found on the subject:


----------



## MikeTO

Oxford teacher faces action over 'misgendering' pupil

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-oxfordshire-41966554


----------



## DesolationRow

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...-born-white-says-he-feels-filipino/858043001/



> 'Transracial' man, born white, says he feels Filipino
> USA TODAY NETWORKGarin Flowers, WTSP-TV, Tampa-St. Petersburg, Fla.
> 
> TAMPA, Fla. — Ja Du, born a white male named Adam, now considers himself a Filipino.
> 
> He even drives what he calls a Tuk Tuk, an Asian-derived vehicle used for public transit in the Philippines.
> 
> Ja Du is part of a small but growing number of people who call themselves transracial. The term once referred only to someone (or a couple) of a one race adopting a child of another, but now it’s becoming associated with someone born of one race who identifies with another.
> 
> Ja Du says he grew up enjoying Filipino food, events and the overall culture.
> 
> “Whenever I’m around the music, around the food, I feel like I’m in my own skin,” he said.
> 
> “I’d watch the History Channel, sometimes for hours ... nothing else intrigued me more but things about Filipino culture.”
> 
> the term transracial started to become more widely known after the much-publicized story of Rachel Dolezal. Dolezal, born white, identified as black and portrayed herself as such. She was even the president of the Spokane, Wash., chapter of the NAACP.
> 
> Now, Facebook groups dubbed transracial are popping up with dozens of members.
> 
> A psychologist weighs in
> 
> Tampa-based psychologist Stacey Schreckner said she had not encountered a client wanting to change their race. She has, however, worked with clients who otherwise desired different physical features.
> 
> “If someone feels that they feel at home with a certain religion, a certain race, a certain culture, I think that, if that’s who they really feel inside, life is about finding out who you are," she said. "The more knowledge you have of yourself, the happier you can be"
> 
> She continued: “And, as long as it’s not hurting yourself or anyone else, I don’t see a problem with that.”
> 
> Ja Du hasn’t told his family yet because he believes they will laugh at the notion of changing your ethnicity. And while Dolezal received much criticism, Scheckner believes everyone should be more understanding.
> 
> “If that’s who they are and they want to celebrate it and enjoy it, then you have to think: What harm is it doing? All they want to do is throw themselves into that culture and celebrate it," she said.
> 
> “I think before we get offended, we need to take a step back and think about what is the harm.”
> 
> But, with someone making such drastic changes, Scheckner does think they should speak to a professional.
> 
> “I work with a lot, in my 15 years, a lot of transgender people" she said. "Before the doctors that I send them to do any type of physical changes to their body, they go through a long process with me and actually most the people, they are not upset about it because they want to make sure that they’re doing the right thing.”
> 
> That brings up another major change with Ja Du. He is also transsexual and is considering changing his gender as well. He has spoken to his mom and family about that.
> 
> Ja Du knows some may question intentions or accuse him of cultural appropriation. This can be a problem, he said, but says he’s not trying to take advantage of anything.
> 
> "I don’t want that," he said. "I think that we all have the freedoms to pursue happiness in our own ways."


Every day the U.S. becomes evermore the world's largest open-air madhouse. 

Florida... :no:


----------



## Reaper

DesolationRow said:


> Every day the U.S. becomes evermore the world's largest open-air madhouse.
> 
> Florida... :no:


I find this very fascinating. The people who are trans-racial are the epitome of racist in my opinion. They not only want to reject their own identity as a white person, but want to adopt someone else's identity without having to go through the pains of navigating life as an actual minority. 

All of the privilege. None of the experience. They only see minorities as having special privileges (and some minorities do have a special position in society at least superficially) and therefore are attracted to this.


----------



## virus21




----------



## DesolationRow

Excellent thoughts, @Reaper. I am reminded of that shot of Daenerys being carried by the slaves she has freed representing "whites who make anti-white statements and how they believe minorities view them." :lol That a white man could "feel" as though he is a non-white... Is that not the ultimate form of "cultural appropriation"? :hmmm


----------



## Reaper

DesolationRow said:


> Excellent thoughts, @Reaper. I am reminded of that shot of Daenerys being carried by the slaves she has freed representing "whites who make anti-white statements and how they believe minorities view them." [emoji38] That a white man could "feel" as though he is a non-white... Is that not the ultimate form of "cultural appropriation"? :hmmm


There's another potential reason for this that as we see a continuous rise in anti white sentiment and normalization of that sentiment we have men and women of weaker fortitude attempt to flee the constant barrage of disrespect into a world where they believe there is more acceptance and belonging.


----------



## Chloe

It's racist to be offended. Game over leftists.


----------



## Kink_Brawn

TheNightmanCometh said:


> And that what makes this experiment, called America, the greatest country in all the world. Imagine, a melting pot of people, ideas, and inalienable rights, all for the betterment of everyone residing within the country. Too bad there are Americans who don't try to live up to those ideals.


Eh, not really. I sort of hate the whole "melting pot" catchphrase as well. In fact, that whole "melting pot" term came from some Russian Jew who had never even been to America. 

The reality of the situation is that the US was pretty much a European ethno state for most of its existence, then, with the Hart-Cellar Act in 65 it let anybody from any nation come in and the country has been a steady decline into becoming Brazil since then. I mean, you are already seeing the cracks in a sick society with the up tick of mass shootings, extreme political divisiveness, we voted a fucking reality TV star into office out of desperation, and things like "gender theory" and all the wonderful nonsense that comes out of that... after all, it is recorded that androgyny and sexual neutrality were a big thing right around the time that great civilizations like Rome and Greece fell. 

Bottom line is, despite the "diversity is our strength" mantra the media, politicians and multi million dollar corporations like to beat you over the head with, diversity actually leads to the destruction of social cohesion. If cultural and racial diversity was really an asset then countries like Finland, Switzerland and Japan, which are racially and culturally homogeneous, would be shit holes and diverse countries like Brazil and Mexico would be the most desired places to live....it's precisely the opposite in reality though.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak

Kink_Brawn said:


> Bottom line is, despite the "diversity is our strength" mantra the media, politicians and multi million dollar corporations like to beat you over the head with, diversity actually leads to the destruction of social cohesion. If cultural and racial diversity was really an asset then countries like Finland, Switzerland and Japan, which are racially and culturally homogeneous, would be shit holes and diverse countries like Brazil and *Mexico* would be the most desired places to live....it's precisely the opposite in reality though.


Wait how exactly is Mexico a diverse country? I don't really know much about it past popular culture. But from what I saw of a quick wiki search it's like a mixture of European and indigenous both ethnically and culturally. And majority of the country aligns to that. There are different indigenous groups but they are overall a minority and people who identify as that are more often in remote places. For the most part people speak Spanish, are Roman Catholic, and have a mixture of European and Indigenous ancestry. :shrug


----------



## Reaper

I love Mark Dice :banderas 






Completely rips the Forbes echo chamber list apart :lol


----------



## MikeTO

In Libya, you can buy Nigerian men as slaves.

http://edition.cnn.com/2017/11/14/africa/libya-migrant-auctions/index.html

But,but... they are not evil white males. How is this possible?


----------



## Stinger Fan

If people hate their country and think its the worst country in the world....why in the hell are they still there?


----------



## Miss Sally

Stinger Fan said:


> If people hate their country and think its the worst country in the world....why in the hell are they still there?


Because they're like teens who live in the suburbs who have parents who may not be cool and a little over protective but think they have the worst parents in the world because their parents won't let them do whatever.

They know deep down they either cannot make it anywhere else, no place else will have the same opportunities or they just want to whine so nobody else can be happy.

It all comes down to they have the mentality of a spoiled child.


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/931522693265895425
KKK LOVE big government loving, Israeli hating SJW's. 

They make perfect bed fellows.
---





I love PJW :banderas


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21




----------



## stevefox1200

https://medium.com/@sophiebenjamin/...age-girls-and-poisoned-teen-boys-6eefe028fa0f

Punk pop and emo was actually secretly training boys to become rapists

I will never say hip hop is misogynist again


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21




----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932200880975286273
:lmao :lmao :lmao

Part of me does understand this. I have tried my best to never use the N word for black people and I would definitely not use it in company IRL. To me, it's not about political correctness, but being a respectful individual to people.


----------



## Pratchett

Reaper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932200880975286273
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Part of me does understand this. I have tried my best to never use the N word for black people and I would definitely not use it in company IRL. To me, it's not about political correctness, but being a respectful individual to people.


I find myself hoping that Lena Dunham ends up being the next leftist celebrity to get turned on by her side. It is possible considering how past sexual issues are coming back to haunt many people now. After what she did to her little sister, I think she certainly has it coming. But I also feel like it is almost too much to hope for.

Part of me hates that I would wish for someone else to get taken down like that, but damn I find her to be a completely reprehensible person.


----------



## TripleG

Lena Dunham being a disgusting pig is in no way shocking news to me.


----------



## Miss Sally

Reaper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932200880975286273
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Part of me does understand this. I have tried my best to never use the N word for black people and I would definitely not use it in company IRL. To me, it's not about political correctness, but being a respectful individual to people.


I like her term "Hipster Racists" which is telling, as I've pointed out to non-whites, these type of people are not your friends, no matter how many BLM tweets they post or how much they talk about "white supremacy". It's all just a song and dance because they have wealth and control the narrative.


----------



## Reaper

Miss Sally said:


> I like her term "Hipster Racists" which is telling, as I've pointed out to non-whites, these type of people are not your friends, no matter how many BLM tweets they post or how much they talk about "white supremacy". It's all just a song and dance because they have wealth and control the narrative.


I've experienced "hipster racism" too. I didn't accuse the person of being racist or anything like that, but it is kind of weird seeing a white guy who would never say anything with regards to someone's ethnicity - if they were hanging out with other white guys - suddenly start including very racially charged language in their immediate communicate. You don't normally see a white guy look at another white guy and be like "hey cracker" ... But you do see white guys and girls that see being able to use the N word as some sort of holy grail of being "in" and "cool" and "hip" with their black friends. 

It's really amusing. 

They pretend that they're color-blind. No. They're not. In fact, in a manner of speaking sometimes being too color blind is an issue too. If you see someone that's different then you can go one of two ways. Pretend that you don't see difference. Or if you do see difference acknowledge the difference, learn a little bit, grow as a human and move the fuck on. 

Don't try to be someone else just to get an "in". The dishonesty is easily spotted.


----------



## TripleG

Has everyone heard the full audio of the meeting leaked by Lindsay Shepherd? 






Yeah, this is telling to say the least.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Smarky Mark

So I just finished the "Problem with Apu" documentary. It's on-demand for anyone who's interested.

The level of self-awareness shown by everyone in the doc, and especially the creator, is so low that it's scary.

The most glaring hypocrisy, in a doc that's completely brimming with hypocrisy, was that the indian guests all admitted to doing various one dimensional roles throughout their career because that's what was offered to them. Yet these same people have the gall to ask if Hank Azaria and the Simpsons should be held accountable for perpetuating a 'racist' stereotype. I suppose if it were an indian actor doing Apu then everything would be forgivable?

An hour later and I still don't know what his solution is or what was even the point of this doc to begin with. Does he want The Simpsons to do away with Apu? Does he want them to apologize but still continue to make the show? There was just a complete lack of a coherent message throughout the entire thing. It's literally just an hour of people offering up senseless debates and pretending to care about something more than they actually do.

Lastly I thought the way he responded to Hank Azaria in the end was mean-spirited and completely uncalled for.


----------



## deepelemblues

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news.../?utm_term=.c6de2f956829&wpisrc=nl_mix&wpmm=1


----------



## virus21

deepelemblues said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news.../?utm_term=.c6de2f956829&wpisrc=nl_mix&wpmm=1


Jesus fucking Christ! We really have gone back to the Victorian Era. And now I can see why parents were trying to get their daughters into the Boy Scouts if this is the crap they would have to deal with.


----------



## deepelemblues

TripleG said:


> Has everyone heard the full audio of the meeting leaked by Lindsay Shepherd?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, this is telling to say the least.


The banality of evil rises again

These college administrators are exactly who Hannah Arendt was writing about when she penned Eichmann in Jerusalem


----------



## virus21




----------



## Reaper

Smarky Mark said:


> So I just finished the "Problem with Apu" documentary. It's on-demand for anyone who's interested.
> 
> The level of self-awareness shown by everyone in the doc, and especially the creator, is so low that it's scary.
> 
> The most glaring hypocrisy, in a doc that's completely brimming with hypocrisy, was that the indian guests all admitted to doing various one dimensional roles throughout their career because that's what was offered to them. Yet these same people have the gall to ask if Hank Azaria and the Simpsons should be held accountable for perpetuating a 'racist' stereotype. I suppose if it were an indian actor doing Apu then everything would be forgivable?
> 
> An hour later and I still don't know what his solution is or what was even the point of this doc to begin with. Does he want The Simpsons to do away with Apu? Does he want them to apologize but still continue to make the show? There was just a complete lack of a coherent message throughout the entire thing. It's literally just an hour of people offering up senseless debates and pretending to care about something more than they actually do.
> 
> Lastly I thought the way he responded to Hank Azaria in the end was mean-spirited and completely uncalled for.


The weird thing about Apu is that even as an Indo-Pak ethnic myself, I always knew full well (I've been watching the Simpsons since the 90's) that it was a _subversive _stereotype. _Satire_. _Mockery_ of the stereotype itself by overexaggerating the stereotype. 

Everyone in the Simpsons is _supposed _to be a stereotype and _therefore _it's actually subversive and inclusive. 

The fact that there are yet more white people creating and then championing yet another cause is an insult to my intelligence as well an indication of their own sad and pathetic virtue signalling. 

I'm sick and tired of this particular brand of trash logic that assumes that minorities are too stupid. And I hate the fact that they intentionally trot out the malcontents as though somehow those people are representative of everyone. That is _actually _racist. I can tell the difference between what's racist and what's not. I don't need someone with either an inferiority complex or a superiority complex to tell me what to think.

The minorities that think Apu is a racist stereotype and intentionally malicious are _individually _idiots. They don't speak for everyone. 

It has nothing to do with their race and they don't speak for others from the same race. Every race has their idiots and smart people. Just because they found a bunch of easily offended asswipes does not mean that we all think the same.


----------



## deepelemblues

Reaper said:


> The weird thing about Apu is that even as an Indo-Pak ethnic myself, I always knew full well (I've been watching the Simpsons since the 90's) that it was a _subversive _stereotype. _Satire_. _Mockery_ of the stereotype itself by overexaggerating the stereotype.
> 
> Everyone in the Simpsons is _supposed _to be a stereotype and _therefore _it's actually subversive and inclusive.
> 
> The fact that there are yet more white people creating and then championing yet another cause is an insult to my intelligence as well an indication of their own sad and pathetic virtue signalling.
> 
> I'm sick and tired of this particular brand of trash logic that assumes that minorities are too stupid. And I hate the fact that they intentionally trot out the malcontents as though somehow those people are representative of everyone. That is _actually _racist. I can tell the difference between what's racist and what's not. I don't need someone with either an inferiority complex or a superiority complex to tell me what to think.
> 
> The minorities that think Apu is a racist stereotype and intentionally malicious are _individually _idiots. They don't speak for everyone.
> 
> It has nothing to do with their race and they don't speak for others from the same race. Every race has their idiots and smart people. Just because they found a bunch of easily offended asswipes does not mean that we all think the same.


All those times Apu made it clear he was resigned to the extreme ignorance and stupidity of the residents of Springfield (and not just about Indians/Pakistanis/whatever, about EVERYTHING), to the point where he found it humorous, effectively breaking the fourth wall and inviting the audience to join him in a wry laugh, is just a sign of how Apu has been oppressed to the point where he is an Uncle (Tom) Apu! 

When you think about it, Apu is basically portrayed as one of the most intelligent, normal residents of the town. Which of course again means he's been turned into an Uncle (Tom) Apu by the suffocating white supremacist oppression of Springfield.


----------



## Mutant God

Smarky Mark said:


> So I just finished the "Problem with Apu" documentary. It's on-demand for anyone who's interested.
> 
> The level of self-awareness shown by everyone in the doc, and especially the creator, is so low that it's scary.
> 
> The most glaring hypocrisy, in a doc that's completely brimming with hypocrisy, was that the indian guests all admitted to doing various one dimensional roles throughout their career because that's what was offered to them. Yet these same people have the gall to ask if Hank Azaria and the Simpsons should be held accountable for perpetuating a 'racist' stereotype. I suppose if it were an indian actor doing Apu then everything would be forgivable?
> 
> An hour later and I still don't know what his solution is or what was even the point of this doc to begin with. Does he want The Simpsons to do away with Apu? Does he want them to apologize but still continue to make the show? There was just a complete lack of a coherent message throughout the entire thing. It's literally just an hour of people offering up senseless debates and pretending to care about something more than they actually do.
> 
> Lastly I thought the way he responded to Hank Azaria in the end was mean-spirited and completely uncalled for.


I love The Simpsons so I watched just because it had Apu in the title (big mistake lol). I get the guy is offended and has a problem with "the stereotype" thats fine with me but he comes across as bit of a whiny bitch whos projecting his insecurities and blaming it on a cartoon character. I feel that Apu is a beloved _character_ not a stereotype I mean he has episodes displaying a personality and opinions. No offense to them but I like Apu more then Hari and Kal Penn.


----------



## Reaper

Just looked at the people speaking their views in this "documentary". 










Yeah. There's no reason to take this seriously. 2nd/3rd generation desis. They're all born Americans and raised in far leftist thought. The only thing indian about them now is their names. They're not the ones who ran grocery stores anyways, so I have no clue what gives them the authority to try to interpret Apu in the first place. 

2nd/3rd generation desis are generally too far removed from the experiences of their parents to understand. They're already very westernized so they're viewing Apu from their lens. It's all individual interpretation. Of course, this is also just my opinion too. My nephews and nieces already know nothing about Pakistani culture or even my own Dad's harrowing experience of running a convenience store. They were born in the 2000's. They have a completely different experience than my dad and therefore completely different understanding of the world.


----------



## virus21




----------



## TripleG

You know, when I say liberals are anti-fun, its because of shit like this. 

Why do you want to guilt me into not enjoying my holiday?


----------



## nonogs

Sincere said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...d-raci/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
> 
> Teenage girl killed herself amid fears she would be branded racist over joke photo she sent friends, inquest hears


 Only White people would kill themselves over being called a racist. Non-Whites know this. e
Esspecially the jooz and that is why they constantly brainwash Whites with pushing White guilt in the media and academics. (Watch the usual suspects start screeching).


----------



## DOPA

And now from the world class annuals of journalism......The Guardian :HA.

https://www.theguardian.com/comment...fightback-metoo-resistance-physical?CMP=fb_gu



> “Cross your legs.” “Don’t sit like that.” “Be more ladylike.” Like most women, I’ve been subjected to these kinds of messages since I was a child. Everyone from my mum to primary school teachers and distant relatives has chastised me to “sit like a lady”. Translation: rest your legs together, Duchess of Cambridge-style, and take up as little space as possible.
> 
> After spending my childhood and teen years being told to 'sit properly, for God’s sake', I decided to rebel
> I have always struggled to do as they said. Not only is it quite uncomfortable to sit with legs crossed oh-so-daintily, but no man or boy I know has ever been told to do the same. Their typical seated stance – legs as wide as they go with no thought to the poor people being slowly crushed on either side – is so ubiquitous that we now know it as manspreading.
> 
> The trend has been an issue for years, even going back to a 1918 pamphlet that asks men to “sit a little closer, please”. It’s got so bad that on the New York subway, alongside anti-littering signs, there are notices urging moderation: “Dude … Stop the spread, please. It’s a space issue”. It’s truly a recognised phenomenon. In 2015 the Oxford Dictionary of English added the word “manspreading” to its online edition.
> 
> By contrast, the female equivalent has barely been allowed to exist in the confines of family living rooms, let alone given its own moniker and a place in the dictionary.
> 
> But now #womanspreading is officially having its moment. Women all over the world are uncrossing their legs in the name of feminism. Fashion models including Bella Hadid and Chrissy Teigen and the actor Emily Ratajkowski are all starting to ignore the female-only rules about sitting “nicely”. Instead they’re spreading out as wide as they want, and sharing the results on Instagram. Hundreds of women have joined them with similar posts.
> 
> It is something that I’ve been doing for years. After spending my childhood and teenage years being told to “sit properly, for God’s sake”, I decided to rebel by reclining in as unladylike a manner as possible. Ever since I left home, I’ve been sitting how I want to: legs wide apart, feet pointing out, and hands resting on my knees. It’s comfortable, it’s stabilising, and it makes me feel powerful in a way that crossing my legs never does.
> 
> For the past decade, I’ve been womanspreading everywhere – on television, on the tube and on my mum’s dining table. Naturally, I now wear trousers most of the time, and my only rule is to make sure I’m always aware of the people around me. As much as I want to make a point, I refuse to become like the entitled manspreaders who force women to contort themselves into tiny spaces. Unlike them, I only spread out if I have the space to do so.
> 
> Even so, the reactions are rarely positive. Well-meaning relatives advise me in loud whispers to be more demure, while strangers – often older women who have doubtless grown up being told to sit like ladies – tut at my stance.
> 
> But the worst reactions come from men. Though I’m yet to see a man call out a fellow bro for manspreading, I’ve found my chosen posture leaves some men either looking at me in open disgust, or in a creepily sexual way.
> 
> Only a small number of men are guilty of this, but I can spot them a mile off. Over-entitled and aggressive, they view my womanspreading on a spectrum that ranges from unattractive to an open invitation. It’s tempting to quietly bring my legs together under their judging eyes, but in recent years I’ve been responding with a stare so defiant it would make queen womanspreader Shan Boodram proud. If I’ve been doing enough squats, I’ll even try to claim more space than before.
> 
> As #MeToo takes off, don’t let the right define misogyny
> Zoe Williams
> Zoe Williams Read more
> This might all sound like a pointless exercise, but at a time where sexual assault and harassment allegations are springing up all around us, it’s more important than ever. After decades of being hushed up and ignored, women’s voices are only just starting to be heard. The #MeToo movement shows how many of us have been forced into a corner over the years, be it emotionally or physically, and how we are now fighting back.
> 
> Much of the action is verbal, with thousands of women speaking out about shared experiences of sexual assault, harassment and discrimination. But it’s also starting to get physical. Women like myself are breaking free of society’s strict restraints on our bodies. After years of being told to “give us a smile”, be “seen not heard” and “not speak unless you have something nice to say”, we’re using #womanspreading. We’re finally taking up the space that we deserve.


:aryalol :aryalol :aryalol

I could imagine in a few months time the same paper complaining about men looking up their skirt when they've pushed this trend :lmao.

Some of the comments honestly make me question the sanity of human beings.


----------



## Reaper

Ima gonna sit like a whore

OMG, I GET CAT CALLED ALL THE TIME! AND PEOPLE LOOK AT ME LIKE I'm A WHORE. SO I BECOME DEFIANT AND CONTINUE TO SHOW I"m PROUD TO BE A WHORE! 

Your brain on feminism.


----------



## virus21

Reaper said:


> Ima gonna sit like a whore
> 
> OMG, I GET CAT CALLED ALL THE TIME! AND PEOPLE LOOK AT ME LIKE I'm A WHORE. SO I BECOME DEFIANT AND CONTINUE TO SHOW I"m PROUD TO BE A WHORE!
> 
> Your brain on feminism.


----------



## Vic Capri

> You know, when I say liberals are anti-fun, its because of shit like this.
> 
> Why do you want to guilt me into not enjoying my holiday?


They complain about everything.

- Vic


----------



## Stinger Fan

Wow :lol


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

Stinger Fan said:


> Wow :lol


"Jesus Christ is a fictional character..."

WTF????


----------



## Pratchett

L-DOPA said:


> And now from the world class annuals of journalism......The Guardian :HA.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/comment...fightback-metoo-resistance-physical?CMP=fb_gu
> 
> 
> 
> :aryalol :aryalol :aryalol
> 
> I could imagine in a few months time the same paper complaining about men looking up their skirt when they've pushed this trend :lmao.
> 
> Some of the comments honestly make me question the sanity of human beings.


"But the worst reactions come from men. Though I’m yet to see a man call out a fellow bro for manspreading, I’ve found my chosen posture leaves some men either looking at me in open disgust, *or in a creepily sexual way.*"

:curry2

"Only a small number of men are guilty of this, but I can spot them a mile off."

:curry2

"Over-entitled and aggressive, they view my womanspreading on a spectrum that ranges from unattractive *to an open invitation.*"

:curry2

It’s tempting to quietly bring my legs together under their judging eyes, but in recent years I’ve been responding with a stare so defiant it would make queen womanspreader Shan Boodram proud. If I’ve been doing enough squats, *I’ll even try to claim more space than before.*"

:curry2

























































Honestly, I know it is juvenile but this is the only response I could think to give on this.


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21




----------



## Reaper

Victmhood is social currency.


----------



## Sensei Utero

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935128593709006848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935129664451903488

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/934863333257285632

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/934863779564851205


----------



## virus21




----------



## DesolationRow

@AryaDark @CamillePunk @Merry Reaper @Miss Sally @Pratchett @virus21

Seeing this made me think of this thread:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935962069442220033

Then there's this. At what point does an acronym lose its entire point for existing? 

:lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936044664922296320


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

DesolationRow said:


> Then there's this. At what point does an acronym lose its entire point for existing?
> 
> :lmao
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936044664922296320


Hopefully, this will get some people to finally embrace the ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ movement.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

virus21 said:


>



Lol the BLM twerk had me rolling.



Merry Reaper said:


> Victmhood is social currency.



(((hey fellow white people)))


----------



## deepelemblues

Apparently the last P in that incredibly long acronym that I am NOT going to be repeating is "polyamorous."

So sleeping around a lot, and feeling like you're 'in love' with at least some of your multiple, repeated sexual partners, is now a _sexual identity/orientation?_ 

I thought that was just what 90% of people are in between the ages of 17 and 26 in Western countries. That's called a phase. The best phase of life :banderas but I digress


----------



## CamillePunk

Tucker Carlson's face is the most relatable thing for any non-SJW who occasionally reads or listens to anything a SJW has to say.


----------



## Miss Sally

deepelemblues said:


> Apparently the last P in that incredibly long acronym that I am NOT going to be repeating is "polyamorous."
> 
> So sleeping around a lot, and feeling like you're 'in love' with at least some of your multiple, repeated sexual partners, is now a _sexual identity/orientation?_
> 
> I thought that was just what 90% of people are in between the ages of 17 and 26 in Western countries. That's called a phase. The best phase of life :banderas but I digress


I was friend's with a girl who was "Polyamorous" and it was weird. She basically slept with a bunch of random guys and went on dates while her boyfriend paid the bills and was the emotional support.

He even comforted an angry poly boyfriend who was mad that she blew off their date so she could see some guy she just met. I was shocked when she told me this and I laughed pretty hard.

Anyone who tells me they're Poly or Pan gets a laugh out of me.


----------



## Miss Sally

DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark @CamillePunk @Merry Reaper @Miss Sally @Pratchett @virus21
> 
> Seeing this made me think of this thread:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935962069442220033
> 
> Then there's this. At what point does an acronym lose its entire point for existing?
> 
> :lmao
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936044664922296320


I swear George Carlin was a fortune teller because he talked about this very thing. It's a shame he's dead because we could use him right now to save us from our insanity.


----------



## Reaper

Your very average Muslims randomly selected:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936078655188594690


----------



## WorldClass

Merry Reaper said:


> Your very average Muslims randomly selected:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936078655188594690


So I won't be going to Turkey anytime soon, That shit scared me, hell I might covert to muslim just to save face.

P.S please don't cut my throat ,I'm a nice guy all hail Allah.


----------



## Reaper

WorldClass said:


> So I won't be going to Turkey anytime soon, That shit scared me, hell I might covert to muslim just to save face.
> 
> P.S please don't cut my throat ,I'm a nice guy all hail Allah.


Stick to tourist areas only. 

The only good thing is that the majority of them only spout violent rhetoric but they don't act on it. However, spouting violent thoughts towards non-Muslims is their favorite past-time. In wahabist thinking (which has quietly become the pervasive ideology in Muslim countries without them even realizing it) it's said that the easiest way to get to heaven is to kill 10 non-Muslims so they idolize and fantasize about it. 

They do however, not do much about the militants who do commit violence. 

They tolerate the violent because while they're incapable of acting violently themselves, they don't _really _mind those who do.


----------



## WorldClass

Merry Reaper said:


> Stick to tourist areas only.
> 
> The only good thing is that the majority of them only spout violent rhetoric but they don't act on it. However, spouting violent thoughts towards non-Muslims is their favorite past-time. In wahabist thinking (which has quietly become the pervasive ideology in Muslim countries without them even realizing it) it's said that the easiest way to get to heaven is to kill 10 non-Muslims so they idolize and fantasize about it.
> 
> They do however, not do much about the militants who do commit violence.
> 
> They tolerate the violent because while they're incapable of acting violently themselves, they don't _really _mind those who do.


Yep still ain't going on holidays in Turkey


----------



## Reaper

This woman is your very typical Muslim woman too. She's not exceptionally crazy as an individual, but suffers from the same Jew hatred that the majority of Muslims do:

http://dailycaller.com/2017/11/29/l...lycaller&utm_source=Twitter&utm_medium=Social


----------



## virus21




----------



## MrMister

Merry Reaper said:


> This woman is your very typical Muslim woman too. She's not exceptionally crazy as an individual, but suffers from the same Jew hatred that the majority of Muslims do:
> 
> http://dailycaller.com/2017/11/29/l...lycaller&utm_source=Twitter&utm_medium=Social


Are people still listening to this crazy woman?


----------



## Reaper

MrMister said:


> Are people still listening to this crazy woman?


She's now being invited on panels to speak about anti-semitism :lmao


----------



## CamillePunk

Linda Sarsour's rhetoric about the "Jewish media" literally mirrors that of alt-right personalities. :lol The only difference is the left generally supports Linda Sarsour or downplays her bigotry while the alt right is kept fringe and ostracized by the right, as it should be.


----------



## Reaper

CamillePunk said:


> Linda Sarsour's rhetoric about the "Jewish media" literally mirrors that of alt-right personalities. :lol The only difference is the left generally supports Linda Sarsour or downplays her bigotry while the alt right is kept fringe and ostracized by the right, as it should be.


I've seen actual racists retweet her anti-semetic tweets and proudly exclaim something like "even a broken clock is right twice".


----------



## Reaper




----------



## Stinger Fan

MrMister said:


> Are people still listening to this crazy woman?


Unfortunately yes. Even a Marvel Editor Sana Amanat who created Kamala Kahn looks up to Linda Sarsour and even going as far as to say Ms.Marvel would look up to her as well. Isn't that great? A Muslim character, who hates Jews... can't be many worse stereotypes than that


----------



## DOPA

I'm surprised this hasn't been posted in this thread yet, at least from what I've seen because it's become a huge story in Canada and online. Essentially a Teaching Assistant by the name of Lindsay Sheperd was essentially scolded by the thinkquistion at Laurier University for airing a debate clip between Jordan Peterson and another person surrounding the issue of gender pronouns. As you can expect she's been attacked with all the usual labels of being transphobe, racist, alt right etc.

What's more is that this woman who is now being labelled as an "alt-right" hero by the far left is actually left wing herself, which again goes to show that the post modernists and SJW's really eat their own on the political spectrum.

Here's the entire recording Lindsay did which shows how she was reprimanded:







And she was on Rubin Report literally yesterday which I watched in the early hours of the morning:


----------



## Miss Sally

MrMister said:


> Are people still listening to this crazy woman?


The women's march did. Hell she was their grand master of it.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak

Christmas DOPAmine said:


> I'm surprised this hasn't been posted in this thread yet, at least from what I've seen because it's become a huge story in Canada and online. Essentially a Teaching Assistant by the name of Lindsay Sheperd was essentially scolded by the thinkquistion at Laurier University for airing a debate clip between Jordan Peterson and another person surrounding the issue of gender pronouns. As you can expect she's been attacked with all the usual labels of being transphobe, racist, alt right etc.
> 
> What's more is that this woman who is now being labelled as an "alt-right" hero by the far left is actually left wing herself, which again goes to show that the post modernists and SJW's really eat their own on the political spectrum.
> 
> Here's the entire recording Lindsay did which shows how she was reprimanded:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she was on Rubin Report literally yesterday which I watched in the early hours of the morning:


It was posted briefly in the last few weeks.... There wasn't much discussion around it. I might of missed when the story first broke. But at least regarding the actual recording of the thing.




TripleG said:


> Has everyone heard the full audio of the meeting leaked by Lindsay Shepherd?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, this is telling to say the least.





virus21 said:


>


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

@Christmas DOPAmine

I had read about this, and watched some videos. It is my understanding that Laurier University has publicly apologized to Lindsay over this, but that doesn't change the fact that SJWs will eat their own at the drop of a hat. If there was ever any proof that SJWs aren't interested in discussion, this is it. And this is why they can't be taken seriously as a group. If you can't have the maturity to talk to the other side to find solutions that work for everyone then you're just a child, and children don't belong at the grown-ups table.


----------



## JackArmstrong

This isn't so much a PC thing as much as it is just fucking stupid. Ant from 'And and Dec' apparently using the racial slur 'abos' (meaning Aboriginal Australians), when he quite clearly said either 'avos' (avocados) or as I interpreted it 'apples'.
https://www.msn.com/en-gb/entertain...al-slur/ar-BBG2kPE?li=AAmiR2Z&ocid=spartandhp


----------



## Stinger Fan

TheNightmanCometh said:


> @Christmas DOPAmine
> 
> I had read about this, and watched some videos. It is my understanding that Laurier University has publicly apologized to Lindsay over this, but that doesn't change the fact that SJWs will eat their own at the drop of a hat. If there was ever any proof that SJWs aren't interested in discussion, this is it. And this is why they can't be taken seriously as a group. If you can't have the maturity to talk to the other side to find solutions that work for everyone then you're just a child, and children don't belong at the grown-ups table.


They only apologized after being scrutinized enough by people and the media . They won't change unfortunately


----------



## DOPA

@Stupid_Smark Thanks brother, I still need to watch the Sargon video on the subject.




TheNightmanCometh said:


> @Christmas DOPAmine
> 
> I had read about this, and watched some videos. It is my understanding that Laurier University has publicly apologized to Lindsay over this, but that doesn't change the fact that SJWs will eat their own at the drop of a hat. If there was ever any proof that SJWs aren't interested in discussion, this is it. And this is why they can't be taken seriously as a group. If you can't have the maturity to talk to the other side to find solutions that work for everyone then you're just a child, and children don't belong at the grown-ups table.


There was an interesting segment on Lindsay's interview on the Rubin Report where Rubin read out the statements from both the president and the vice chancellor of the university. The president's being the apology to Lindsay and the commitment to free speech and the other one saying in a roundabout way that what Lindsay had done was promoting transphobia, bigoted views and violence towards the LGBTQ community.

It turns out that they are both the same person :HA.

So this person and the university as a whole are trying to play both sides. I really don't buy the apology as sincere in the slightest.

What is even more frightening is that this happened to a young lady who has absolutely no known "controversial" views politically at all in the modern discourse. She fits well into the mainstream of left wing politics with the exception now of course being her commitment to free speech. If this can happen to her, it can happen to anybody. 

Now for your daily dose of hypocrisy surrounding this situation:

https://medium.com/@JamesDamost/lin...from-windsor-university-position-50f7700cb9c8



> Mohommad Akbar, one of Lindsay Shepherd’s most vocal opponents, helped lead a 2014 BDS campus movement that emboldened anti-Semites to endanger the safety of Jewish students at Windsor University.
> University of Wilfrid Laurier alumnus Mohammad Akbar recently published a hit piece on Lindsay Shepherd, the TA who had the audacity to simply play a clip of Jordan Peterson and others debating gender pronouns.
> 
> Shepherd was censured, brought in for a meeting with Laurier faculty who berated her until she broke down in tears. They equated her airing a Jordan Peterson clip in class with playing a Hitler speech. Since the audio of her abuse was leaked, the school has issued a retraction, but some of the leftist activists and journalists are coming after Shepherd, and they won’t stop until they have her head delivered on a platter.
> 
> Mohammad Akbar wrote a smear piece in NOW Magazine claiming that Shepherd is linked to the anti-Semitic alt-right movement. The irony is that Akbar was himself ousted from a student office at University of Windsor after an anti-Semitic hate crime scandal in 2014. Akbar was the UWSA vice president of external affairs during the time that the UWSA passed an anti-Israel bill. In fact, as the Toronto Star reported, the bill “sparked safety concerns for some Jewish students on campus, as well as complaints that have prompted an investigation of the vote by the school’s administration.”
> 
> “I think the referendum will just lead to a more hostile environment on campus,” said David, a Jewish University of Windsor student who only wanted to give his first name for safety reasons.
> 
> It didn’t end there, however. The passage of this bill so emboldened anti-Semites on campus that they broke into school buildings and vandalized property with anti-Semitic symbols.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The police investigated the vandalism as a hate crime, and Conservative MP Jeff Watson raised the issue in the House of Commons:
> “I rise to condemn recent anti-Semitic vandalism at the University of Windsor,” Watson said. “The deceitful BDS movement has no place on Canadian campuses. In fact, it is against everything our universities stand for and creates an environment of intimidation for Jewish students and Jewish staff.”
> The scandal was so bad that Akbar and UWSA were forced to issue a statement condemning the vandalism. But students saw through the facade: even though Mohommad Akbar ran unopposed in the election, he received more “no” votes than “yes” and was ousted from office. Maclean’s reports:
> Mohammad Akbar, the rejected candidate for president, was on the executive that allowed the [BDS] vote to go forward last month. “Voters who had been paying attention would have noticed that.”
> 
> Akbar has used the classic tactic of, “Accuse the other side of that which you are guilty.” While he falsely smears Lindsay Shepherd for making students “unsafe” at Wilfrid Laurier, he himself was caught in a scandal that may have endangered Jewish students at Windsor University.


What a fucking surprise. The guy who claimed she was alt right is actually a Muslim with anti-Semitic views. This is why I've said I think the anti-Semitism coming from the fundamentalist Muslims is much more dangerous than the Alt Right because everybody universally condemns the alt right. These types of fundamentalist Muslims are accepted in circles of left wing thought.


----------



## Reaper

BDS is HUGE in Canada right now. And it's mostly Muslims leading the charge. 

My sister got duped into membership as well - Despite the fact that my parents NEVER spoke ill of Jews in our house. My mom is a WWII historian and she has so much empathy for the holocaust victims :fpalm 

THAT was what I got into my final fight with her before we stopped talking altogether. Her fucking antisemitism and pretending that it has "nothing to do with Jews" ... Fuck off. Funny thing is, eventually they turned on her (probably because she was less radicalized) and she lost a ton of friends over it. Not that I have any sympathy. Those people were fucking toxic.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

Christmas DOPAmine said:


> There was an interesting segment on Lindsay's interview on the Rubin Report where Rubin read out the statements from both the president and the vice chancellor of the university. The president's being the apology to Lindsay and the commitment to free speech and the other one saying in a roundabout way that what Lindsay had done was promoting transphobia, bigoted views and violence towards the LGBTQ community.
> 
> It turns out that they are both the same person :HA.


Ya, I also saw the fallout from their apology. Not many, on social media, bought it. Laurier got called out on their shit, and have had a history of tolerating SJW bullshit, so nobody bought their "apology" for even a second.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Sensei Utero

The DUP scarpering today's deal :mj4


----------



## Miss Sally

Christmas DOPAmine said:


> @Stupid_Smark Thanks brother, I still need to watch the Sargon video on the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was an interesting segment on Lindsay's interview on the Rubin Report where Rubin read out the statements from both the president and the vice chancellor of the university. The president's being the apology to Lindsay and the commitment to free speech and the other one saying in a roundabout way that what Lindsay had done was promoting transphobia, bigoted views and violence towards the LGBTQ community.
> 
> It turns out that they are both the same person :HA.
> 
> So this person and the university as a whole are trying to play both sides. I really don't buy the apology as sincere in the slightest.
> 
> What is even more frightening is that this happened to a young lady who has absolutely no known "controversial" views politically at all in the modern discourse. She fits well into the mainstream of left wing politics with the exception now of course being her commitment to free speech. If this can happen to her, it can happen to anybody.
> 
> Now for your daily dose of hypocrisy surrounding this situation:
> 
> https://medium.com/@JamesDamost/lin...from-windsor-university-position-50f7700cb9c8
> 
> 
> 
> What a fucking surprise. The guy who claimed she was alt right is actually a Muslim with anti-Semitic views. This is why I've said I think the anti-Semitism coming from the fundamentalist Muslims is much more dangerous than the Alt Right because everybody universally condemns the alt right. These types of fundamentalist Muslims are accepted in circles of left wing thought.


For a people to talk about how they accept everyone and that racism and hate is wrong they sure love to spout hate against white males, Jews and Russians, also white females who step out of line. I wonder who's next to be added to their hate list? I mean me and Reaper among others would be considered "*****" to them but we're not there on the hate list just yet.


----------



## Tag89

Ho Ho Hogan said:


> The DUP scarpering today's deal :mj4


had to laugh at this in fairness

poor theresa 

sides with sorts that are still stuck in the past

then is surprised when progress can't be achieved

:hmmm:hmmm:hmmm


----------



## DesolationRow

@AryaDark @Beatles123 @CamillePunk @The Dazzler @Goku @Merry Reaper @Miss Sally @TheNightmanCometh @Pratchett @virus21


----------



## Pratchett

DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark @Beatles123 @CamillePunk @The Dazzler @Goku @Merry Reaper @Miss Sally @TheNightmanCometh @Pratchett @virus21


Damned Korean-Americans and their PLEXIGLASS PRIVILIGE. It's about time someone did something about them. They need to make themselves as open to being assaulted and robbed as any other store owner. So insensitive. :frustrate


----------



## DesolationRow

:lol @Pratchett. 

What are they hiding behind that Plexiglass?!


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

@DesolationRow

Her reasoning, makes no sense whatsoever. So stupid.


----------



## TripleG

Can anyone rational human being explain to me how plexiglass perpetuates indignity to the consumers? 

And if it does, can anyone also explain to me how said perceived dignity outweighs the protection of the store merchandise and, more importantly, the safety of the shop owners and employees?


----------



## virus21

TripleG said:


> Can anyone rational human being explain to me how plexiglass perpetuates indignity to the consumers?
> 
> And if it does, can anyone also explain to me how said perceived dignity outweighs the protection of the store merchandise and, more importantly, the safety of the shop owners and employees?


No. Because no rational human being would make that point. These people are not rational.


----------



## DesolationRow

TripleG said:


> Can anyone rational human being explain to me how plexiglass perpetuates indignity to the consumers?
> 
> And if it does, can anyone also explain to me how said perceived dignity outweighs the protection of the store merchandise and, more importantly, the safety of the shop owners and employees?


The longer one spends on this spinning orb, the more one must recognize that the ability to consider matters rationally, and exhaustively so, is not universally possessed.


----------



## Reaper

I don't want to live on this planet anymore.

People having a meltdown over August Ames because she said she won't fuck crossover actors because it's a safety hazard :lmao


----------



## DOPA

Miss Sally said:


> For a people to talk about how they accept everyone and that racism and hate is wrong they sure love to spout hate against white males, Jews and Russians, also white females who step out of line. I wonder who's next to be added to their hate list? I mean me and Reaper among others would be considered "*****" to them but *we're not there on the hate list just yet.*


Oh no, don't get it twisted. For some of the more deranged ones you are absolutely on their hate list because you have the gall and the nerve to think for yourself and not just follow the hive mind of social justice thought.

Honestly I think Asian people i.e of Oriental origin are next. Social Justice activists seem to hate any race they perceive to have an advantage over the "oppressed and marginalized" and Oriental people to their "shame" on average have the highest IQ's and tend to end up in very well paying jobs as well as coming from stable homes with a nuclear family and a comfortable background.

Those are the ultimate sins to the SJW community. The only reason why Asian people of this kind haven't been targeted is because they are an ethnic minority. But don't get it twisted, they don't really care about ethnic minorities. They only care about the classic collectivist oppressor vs oppressed dynamic which has pervaded academic thought and action for a century and if they come to the conclusion that Asians are oppressors due to the success that they on average have and they could easily do this, then they are the next targets.


----------



## Reaper

Conversation between my wife and I: 



Spoiler: large image















Poor girl is finally starting to feel the pinch of the SJW's because now they've successfully ruined all of her favourite shows.


----------



## Stinger Fan

It's pretty simple why the Democrats want the plexiglass to go down at those shops. It's so shop owners get shot and killed so they can push their agenda on gun control .


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

Stinger Fan said:


> It's pretty simple why the Democrats want the plexiglass to go down at those shops. It's so shop owners get shot and killed so they can push their agenda on gun control .


And dare I say push for preferred minority ownership in those areas.


----------



## Neuron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937817610628075526
Hello everyone!


----------



## DOPA

https://www.therecord.com/news-stor...ier-student-lindsay-shepherd-lawyer-confirms/



> *No formal complaint against Wilfrid Laurier student Lindsay Shepherd, lawyer confirms*
> 
> WATERLOO — The lawyer engaged by Wilfrid Laurier University to prepare a fact-finding report into a controversial reprimand of graduate student Lindsay Shepherd has confirmed there was never a formal complaint about her tutorial.
> 
> In a letter dated Dec. 4, and sent to Shepherd's lawyer Howard Levitt, from the Laurier-hired lawyer Robert Centa, it reads: "You asked for a copy of the complaint or complaints filed against your client. At this point in my investigation, I do not believe there is a document that contains a 'complaint' made about Ms. Shepherd nor is there anything I would describe as a formal complaint under any WLU policy," wrote Centa,
> 
> In a Twitter post, 23-year-old Shepherd made a comment on the discovery.
> 
> "The concern could've been discussed face-to-face with (professor) Rambukkana, sure. But with no evidence, how will I ever know what was truly said by the complainant?"
> 
> On Nov. 8, Shepherd was called into a meeting with two professors — Nathan Rambukkana and Herbert Pimlott — and a diversity and equity official with the university, Adria Joel, after a complaint was allegedly made about her tutorial.
> 
> Shepherd recorded the meeting, where she was reprimanded for showing a video clip of two University of Toronto professors debating the use of gender-neutral pronouns on the television program, "The Agenda." One of the professors in the clip was Jordan Peterson, who argues against being forced to use gender-neutral pronouns.
> 
> After a recording of Shepherd's meeting was made public, both Laurier President Deborah MacLatchy and Rambukkana issued a public apology to her.
> 
> In mid-November, MacLatchy announced she would create a task force — to explore the university's role in adhering to principles of freedom of speech and expression while respecting human rights legislation and values of diversity and inclusion — and she would also launch a separate third-party, fact-finding exercise.
> 
> Centa, a partner at the Toronto-based law firm Paliare Roland Rosenberg Rothstein LLP, was announced on Nov. 23 as the person who would conduct the latter.
> 
> He will "make a report to the president regarding the events leading up to the meeting and the meeting itself," according to a Thursday statement from the university.
> 
> "The university has engaged an independent party to assess the facts of the matter including a review of related processes going forward," wrote MacLatchy in her Nov. 21 statement of apology.
> 
> "The review is intended to support improvement in our processes. The university is committed to ensuring that the vitally important role of teaching assistant supports an enriched learning environment for all students."
> 
> But Shepherd and Levitt, a Toronto-based employment lawyer representing Shepherd pro-bono, have questions about the purpose of the fact-finding mission after receiving communication from the lawyer hired for the task.
> 
> "You asked me to provide for the terms of my mandate," wrote Centa in the Dec. 4 letter to Levitt. "I have been retained to an independent, confidential fact-finding exercise with respect to employment-related matters arising from a November 1, 2017, tutorials led by Ms. Shepherd."
> 
> In an interview on Thursday, Levitt said up until receipt of the letter, there was no indication this would be an employment-related matter.
> 
> "In my view they're either trying to terminate her, and I'm not going to provide them the tools to do that, or they're trying to sanitize what they've already done," said Levitt.
> 
> For the purpose of his fact-finding mission, Centa also asks Shepherd in the letter to meet to "discuss what happened in the November 1 tutorials and how she perceived the November 8 meeting."
> 
> In the letter he also states that he was hired by the president to complete the exercise and will make recommendations to the president as a result.
> 
> "But I have no authority to make any decision that would impose any adverse consequence on Ms. Shepherd or anyone else at WLU," he writes.
> 
> Centa also makes it clear that Shepherd is able to "make a formal complaint regarding bullying or workplace harassment under any existing university policy regarding how she was treated," in the meeting.
> 
> Centa would not provide comment when asked Thursday.
> 
> The university has said that, unlike the results of the task force, the report by Centa will remain confidential as it involves personnel matters.
> 
> The fact-finding report is expected to be completed in the next two weeks.


The more that is revealed, the worse this situation actually was. She absolutely made the right call to record the whole thing.


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21




----------



## Pratchett

Here is the original article from CNN that he is talking about:
*Can you believe this shit*


----------



## Reaper

Ima need my white allies. My complecshun makes stooopid so I need a buncha white people to save me. 

Please mistress. The Big bad white man is whipping me. Save me mistress. Please. Mistress ...

Oh fuck these women (not literally because I don't want them to reproduce).


----------



## Pratchett

Merry Reaper said:


> Ima need my white allies. My complecshun makes stooopid so I need a buncha white people to save me.
> 
> Please mistress. The Big bad white man is whipping me. Save me mistress. Please. Mistress ...
> 
> Oh fuck these women (not literally because I don't want them to reproduce).


From the article:


> Sometimes those questions stump the volunteers and founders. In those moments, the group relies on its advisory council -- a group of 9-10 people of color that offer guidance and help plan next steps.


"We'll argue on your behalf, but sometimes you'll need to remind us what we need to be saying..."

:done


----------



## DougalShea

I fucking HATE political correctness. The FAR LEFT are cancerous idiots. They call themselves "liberals" give me a fucking break. Authoritarian leftists are not "liberals" they are anti-liberals. Liberalism is CENTER left. Hell, authoritarianism is BOTH anti-liberal AND anti-conservative.

"Political correctness is fascism pretending to be manners" - George Mothafukkin' Carlin


----------



## DOPA

https://verysmartbrothas.theroot.co...saving-the-rabbit-from-the-fire-ca-1821184637



> *The Video of the Man Saving the Rabbit From the Fire Captures Everything Wrong With Whiteness in 30 Seconds*
> 
> I’m not sure it’s possible to create a viral video better than the one of the California man jumping out of his car to save a bunny rabbit from the raging wildfires. It feels too saccharine—too perfect—to even be scripted, as it contains every element necessary for social media sharing and bouts of spontaneous verklempt. It’s basically peak BuzzFeed.
> 
> To wit, you have ...
> 
> a selfless (and reckless) act of bravery
> a backdrop that mirrors every scene from hell in Constantine
> a fucking bunny rabbit
> a freaking chase of the fucking bunny rabbit as hell’s flames nip at its cute wittle bunny ears
> This man was basically Jesus saving the bunny from eternal damnation. And when you see a video of Jesus snatching a bunny from the devil’s grasp, the least you could do is share it on your timeline with a hearts emoji.
> 
> It’s also maybe the whitest thing I’ve ever seen. And these eyes have seen the pinnacles of whiteness, including a pretzel-and-pepperoni casserole at a holiday potluck when I was a teacher and the peak Appalachian tailgates outside of Heinz Field whenever Kenny Chesney is in town. But not only is it the whitest thing I’ve ever seen this week—it manages to synopsize everything problematic about white people on both a macro and micro level in 30 seconds. This clip does such a great job of articulating whiteness that it should win a MacArthur “genius” grant.
> 
> Although the fires raging in Southern California were apparently likely sparked by downed power lines, they’ve become so massive and devouring because of the uncharacteristically hot, dry weather that region has experienced this year—conditions able to exist because of that thing that an entire political party has agreed to refuse to believe exists.
> 
> From Time magazine:
> 
> Lingering over recent California fires is the question of long-term climate change. Warmer temperatures dry out vegetation, making them easier to burn, and scientists say vulnerable regions like California should expect a spike in wildfires in the coming decades as temperatures continue to rise. The effect of climate change on the Santa Ana winds remains uncertain, though a 2006 study in the journal Geophysical Research Letters suggested that warming could shift the winds’ season leading to larger areas burned by fires.
> I’m not going to pretend that I understand something as complex as global warming, especially when I still don’t even understand why my toaster heats Pop-Tarts up quicker than Eggos, but I do know that colonialism and aggressive industrialism have had an adverse effect on our environment. And I also know that this is a byproduct of manifest destiny—an existential edict ingrained in white people where they believe everything belongs to them.
> 
> Nothing is off-limits. Not the rain forests, not your land, not the hair sitting on top of your head. And that apocalyptic hellscape was executive-produced by the same company that brought us timeless classics such as the trans-Atlantic slave trade and gerrymandering and redlining and other innocuous-sounding terms for really fucked-up things and The Help.
> 
> But let’s forget about the big-picture issues for a moment. Instead, let’s focus on the actual act. It was brave. It was fearless. It was valiant. It was altruistic. It was everything good about humanity. But when witnessing the act and the fawning over the bunny rescue, I can’t help juxtaposing the feelings expressed about this bunny with the feelings generally expressed when black people are in grave danger.
> 
> Of course, I’m not suggesting that Caleb Wadnan—the man who saved the rabbit—wouldn’t have done the same thing if he saw a helpless black toddler out there scurrying around. For all I know, Wadnan might have only saved the rabbit because he was on the way to a #BlackLivesMatter meeting and a rabbit is the Southern California chapter’s mascot. Maybe he took that rabbit home and named it “Denmark Vesey.” I don’t know.
> 
> But I do know that whether it’s rabbits, cats, dogs, horses, cows, sloths, chickens, spiders, birds, elephants, penguins, polar bears, monkeys, whales, eels, elephants or velociraptors, the lives and well-being of animals seem to be considered—by many white Americans—much more precious and much more deserving of protection and care than the lives of black people. Shit, I have no doubt that if the aliens from Aliens somehow landed in Brooklyn, N.Y., and were shot on sight, there’d be more white people upset about that than about Tamir Rice.
> 
> Actually, forget about that alien analogy. It’s too far-fetched and unrealistic. Because we all know the only way they’d be shot on sight was if they had cornrows.



This is the most absurd thing you will read all day.


----------



## Reaper

Christmas DOPAmine said:


> https://verysmartbrothas.theroot.co...saving-the-rabbit-from-the-fire-ca-1821184637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the most absurd thing you will read all day.


You know you're a narcissistic twat with an extremely miserable life and shit self-perception when you watch a video of a guy saving a bunny and can only see how it's a bad thing and how white people won't come to your rescue ... It says more about the person writing this filth (and he writes a LOT of filth) than what he's writing about. 

He's absolutely obsessed with white people. I think his entire self-image is based around aspiring to be white and hating himself for not being one so he projects his hatred outward in these kinds of articles.


----------



## Sensei Utero

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/ent...rested-in-belfast_uk_5a325da8e4b01bdd765a2cf2

:YES

Along with this, and members of the Tory party betraying their leader to actually gain a good deal with the EU for Brexit, and that guy in America losing, this week has been good.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Reaper

I was watching the new show "The Good Doctor" the other day and apparently in one episode they had an actual Nazi who shot someone being treated by a black doctor ... and he was obviously being mean to her .. but she "persisted". I didn't finish watching the episode but I thought it was stupid as fuck. The shooter eventually attacked the doctor physically and she still "persisted" treating the guy .. Because ya know, the only way to win the heart of the fucking WHITE SUPREMACIST is to be his WILLING SLAVE. I mean, seriously. That was the impression I got from it. I don't know if I want to watch that show again. That was really stupid as fuck. 

In the real world, no black doctor would be told by the superior to treat a White Supremacist if they didn't want to. We have the common sense as well as agency to not be forced into doing this shit. 

Who the fuck writes this shit?



Ho Ho Hogan said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/ent...rested-in-belfast_uk_5a325da8e4b01bdd765a2cf2
> 
> :YES
> 
> Along with this, and members of the Tory party betraying their leader to actually gain a good deal with the EU for Brexit, and that guy in America losing, this week has been good.


UK is turning into a fucking Big Brother parody. Pretty soon they'll be sending people to jail for thought crimes.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Christmas DOPAmine said:


> https://verysmartbrothas.theroot.co...saving-the-rabbit-from-the-fire-ca-1821184637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the most absurd thing you will read all day.


Lol, some of the writers other articles in the past month alone...

*New Orleans Saints Season Ticket Holder Sues Team Because of Anthem Kneeling, Then Drowns in Tub of Salty White Tears*

*White People Need to Be Better People*

*A Viral Story About a Bullied White Boy and His Probably Racist, ‘MAGA’ Scamming Mom Is the Perfect Way to End 2017*

*Dear 24- to 45-Year-Old White People Who Live in Urban Spaces: Why Don’t You Put Curtains and Blinds on Your Windows?*

*5 Life Hacks for Black People Who Want to Leverage White Guilt to Make White People Uncomfortable at Work*

*Do White People Have Cousins?*

*‘Disrespectful’ and More Things White People Say When They Really Want to Call Black People the N-Word but Can’t*

*White People Are Weird! Why Are Y’all So Damn Weird? Can Y’all Stop Being So Damn Weird?*




Merry Reaper said:


>


My dream foursome right there


----------



## Reaper

Lesnar Turtle said:


> My dream foursome right there


And if you're non-white I bet if you ask them for it, they'd think it's racist to refuse. 

Then again, I'm sure they're already pretty desperate by the looks of them.


----------



## virus21

Merry Reaper said:


> UK is turning into a fucking Big Brother parody. Pretty soon they'll be sending people to jail for thought crimes.


Well they already jail you for trolling, so its not out of the realm of possibility.


----------



## DesolationRow

Updated story from the time this was posted by I: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anyth...ectness-gone-mad-thread-195.html#post71784553



DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark @Beatles123 @CamillePunk @The Dazzler @Goku @Merry Reaper @Miss Sally @TheNightmanCometh @Pratchett @virus21


Fortunately the racist and dignity-stripping bulletproof Plexiglass standing to protect these shopkeepers will be taken down before too long! Yay Philadelphia: http://www.philly.com/philly/news/c...owners-to-remove-safety-windows-20171214.html



> City Council OKs bill that could force beer deli owners to remove safety windows
> 
> Updated: DECEMBER 14, 2017 — 8:16 PM EST
> 
> by Julie Shaw, Staff writer @julieshawphilly |
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Despite strong opposition from Asian American beer deli owners and their supporters, Philadelphia City Council voted, 14-3, Thursday to approve a bill that most members said would enhance neighborhoods, but that the merchants fear could jeopardize their safety and livelihood.
> 
> Mayor Kenney’s office said he would sign the bill.
> 
> City Councilwoman Cindy Bass introduced the bill Nov. 2 as part of an effort to rid the city of what she has called illegal stop-and-go outlets. Although much of the bill involves categorizing food establishments by size for city licensing purposes, one paragraph generated huge protests and polarized communities, exposing fissures involving race, class, and perceptions of immigrants.
> 
> That paragraph called for banning bullet-resistant windows in large food establishments. Beer deli owners were affected because state law requires them to have at least 30 seats. Many of the owners, who are largely Asian American, decried the bill, saying removing the safety windows would expose them to being robbed, injured, or killed. But Bass called such windows, which separate food servers from customers, “an indignity.”
> 
> On Dec. 4, Council’s Committee on Public Health and Human Services amended the bill, removing the mandatory window ban on large establishments, and instead instructing the Department of Licenses and Inspections to issue by Jan. 1, 2021, regulations for “the use or removal of any physical barrier” in places that serve food and alcohol. The amended bill was unanimously approved that day by the committee.
> 
> But beer deli owners and their supporters still saw the amended bill as risking their lives.
> 
> Just before the full Council vote Thursday, Bass said the bill was a culmination of 25 years of work to eliminate stop-and-go outlets that sell drug paraphernalia, fruit-flavored cigarillos, and candy for children next to alcohol for adults. “Sometimes they sell food. Mostly they don’t,” she said. “They aren’t delis. … They’re the modern-day pusher.”
> 
> “We’re going to say goodbye to the breakfast-booze spots,” she said, to some applause.
> 
> Hundreds of beer deli owners and their supporters showed up Thursday to protest the bill. During a public-comment period before the vote, Council President Darrell L. Clarke said he was allowing 10 people on each side to speak against, then for, the bill.
> 
> When Adam Xu, chairman of the Asian American Licensed Beverage Association, who has been a vocal opponent of the bill, approached a microphone to speak, he was told he could not do so because 10 people already had spoken against the bill.
> 
> Mouy Chheng, the first to speak against, said her 19-year-old son was fatally shot by two armed robbers at the family’s South Philly convenience store in 2003 when it did not have a bullet-resistant window.
> 
> Peter Ly, a West Philly beer deli owner who made news after he was shot three times in December 2011 when he went to deposit money at a Cheltenham bank, told Council of another incident a decade ago when he was shot six times during a gunpoint robbery at a beer deli he then owned on Lehigh Avenue in North Philadelphia with no bullet-resistant window. He has a partition in his current business.
> 
> “If you take down my bulletproof glass,” he said, “I will not be lucky next time.”
> 
> City Councilman David Oh, a Korean American who has opposed the bill specifically because business owners could be ordered to remove their safety-glass windows, said he feared removing them could increase crime and cause more proprietors to buy guns. “I will not expose [beer deli owners] or anyone else to the risk that they could be killed,” he said.
> 
> Oh and Council members Allan Domb and Mark Squilla voted against the bill.
> 
> Although many of the bill’s opponents were Asian American and many supporters African American, not every speaker’s position was predictable by race.
> 
> The Rev. Robert Shine, an African American who is pastor of Berachah Baptist Church on Limekiln Pike in East Germantown, asked Council to reconsider the section of the bill dealing with protective windows. Removing the windows “would certainly expose proprietors to greater hazards or dangers,” he said.
> 
> And Councilwoman Helen Gym, a Korean American, voted for the bill, eliciting boos from beer deli owners and applause from African American residents.
> 
> The bill seeks to address “irresponsible businesses” that promote addictions, she said. “At its heart,” she said, the amended bill seeks “to reject predatory practices that have hurt black and brown communities. This bill only targets the small fraction of businesses” that are not operating legally, she said.
> 
> Also speaking in support of the bill was Asa Khalif, a leader of Black Lives Matter Pennsylvania. “Stop-and-gos have always been a thorn in the side of black and brown communities. … Finally, black and brown people say enough is enough,” he said.
> 
> Rochelle Bilal, a retired Philadelphia police officer and president of the Guardian Civic League, an organization of black Philadelphia police officers, said a lot of beer delis “are a scourge” on neighborhoods. She said the bill was not about the partition windows, but “about human decency.”
> 
> Xu, the head of the beer deli group, which now represents 245 businesses, held a news conference across from City Hall before the hearing, standing with Chheng, the mother whose 19-year-old son, Luckily Ky, was killed in 2003. Xu said in a message to Council members: “You want to kill more people?”
> 
> Three African American men also spoke at the news conference, including Linwood Holland, chairman of the Philadelphia Black Republican Ward Leaders Caucus. “Bodies are not bulletproof, so we need this glass to protect everybody,” Holland said.
> 
> Mayoral spokeswoman Lauren Hitt, in a statement Tuesday, said the mayor planned to sign the bill if Council were to pass it Thursday. “To be clear,” she wrote, “the bill does not require the removal of plexiglass — it gives L&I three years to convene a diverse group of stakeholders to decide how the plexiglass issue is to be handled — that could mean L&I ultimately decides to leave the plexiglass as is, to remove it completely, or something in between.”
> 
> Asked if beer deli owners would be part of the group of stakeholders, she replied: “Of course.”


Private "beer deli" businesses are "a scourge," not armed robbers killing, assaulting and robbing. :lol

"Human dignity." Because obviously these Asian shopkeepers _want_ to have to sell items through bulletproof Plexiglass. It's ideal conditions for them to harm "human dignity." :lmao

U.S.A., circa 2017, aka "Clown World."


----------



## virus21

DesolationRow said:


> Updated story from the time this was posted by I: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anyth...ectness-gone-mad-thread-195.html#post71784553
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately the racist and dignity-stripping bulletproof Plexiglass standing to protect these shopkeepers will be taken down before too long! Yay Philadelphia: http://www.philly.com/philly/news/c...owners-to-remove-safety-windows-20171214.html
> 
> 
> 
> Private "beer deli" businesses are "a scourge," not armed robbers killing, assaulting and robbing. :lol
> 
> "Human dignity." Because obviously these Asian shopkeepers _want_ to have to sell items through bulletproof Plexiglass. It's ideal conditions for them to harm "human dignity." :lmao
> 
> U.S.A., circa 2017, aka "Clown World."


Well they have finally come for the Asians.


----------



## CamillePunk

@DesolationRow

Ah yes, the Asian corner delis (who apparently feel so unsafe in your neighborhoods they require _bullet proof glass_) are responsible for your community's problems, _of course!_

Councilwoman Bass sounds like a modern day prohibition-era puritan.


----------



## DesolationRow

@CamillePunk @virus21

I am curious what Councilwoman Bass's response would be if you mildly asserted, "It would probably be unwise for a comely lady with hips conducive to child-rearing and a disposition and countenance more lovely and more temperate than a summer's day, to prance about the exercise yard while a bunch of prisoners are utilizing it at San Quentin in a bikini..."? My best guess is she and others would be aghast at the comment and decry the merest tincture of a possibility of, "Blaming the victim!!!" 

And yet it is the "beer deli" shops and their keepers of Philadelphia who are the villains of this drama, not armed robbers who have killed and will kill again in their violent actions. The very thought that the victims are being blamed here would seem to not even begin to enter 82% of the Philadelphia City Council's minds.


----------



## Pratchett

DesolationRow said:


> Updated story from the time this was posted by I: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anyth...ectness-gone-mad-thread-195.html#post71784553
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately the racist and dignity-stripping bulletproof Plexiglass standing to protect these shopkeepers will be taken down before too long! Yay Philadelphia: http://www.philly.com/philly/news/c...owners-to-remove-safety-windows-20171214.html
> 
> 
> 
> Private "beer deli" businesses are "a scourge," not armed robbers killing, assaulting and robbing. :lol
> 
> "Human dignity." Because obviously these Asian shopkeepers _want_ to have to sell items through bulletproof Plexiglass. It's ideal conditions for them to harm "human dignity." :lmao
> 
> U.S.A., circa 2017, aka "Clown World."


I think this whole thing is a silly bowl of nothing. Are the plexiglass barriers going to be taken down? No. All they accomplished was they passed a motion to get a licensing agency to make a determination regarding the barriers at some point hopefully by the end of a three year period.

At least that is what I got out of it. :shrug


----------



## DesolationRow

http://dailycaller.com/2017/12/15/an-entire-family-now-identifies-as-transgender/



> An Entire Family Now Identifies As Transgender
> GRACE CARR
> Reporter
> 
> An entire family in Arizona says every member now identifies as transgender.
> 
> “It feels like you’re getting to live for the first time,” said Daniel Harrott, who lived most of her life as a woman and is now transitioning to male, according to KJZZ. “And my children are getting to be who they’ve always wanted to be,” she added, explaining that her family of four is happier now that they are all living according to the identities of their choice.
> 
> Harrott’s 11-year-old, Mason, is a girl but decided she wasn’t her biological gender and now goes by a boy’s name and sports boy’s clothes. Harrott’s first child, 13-year-old Joshua — who is wheelchair bound — was born a male but now also says he is not of the right body and is choosing to become a female. Joshua says he was only 6 or 7 years old when he knew he was a girl.
> 
> The children’s mother, Daniel, is engaged to Shirley Austin, a man who identifies as a woman. Daniel said that Josh came out as transgender first, followed by Mason, after which Daniel felt it was okay to accept her male identity. Following their identity changes, Daniel met transgender Shirley, who joined their family to make up a family of four transgenders.
> 
> “The whole family is in transition,” Austin said.
> 
> Both Daniel and Shirley were previously married to partners opposite of their biological sex, and both had children in those marriages.
> 
> “They’re trans, and I know it’s true – because I am, too,” Daniel said, telling KJZZ that her son Joshua had wanted to join the Girl Scouts, which made her start to think the whole family must be transgender. (RELATED: Boy Scouts Of America Is Now Allowing Girls To Join).
> 
> Daniel posits that transgenders have been in her family for at least 100 years, and recounts that people used to call her great aunt a cross-dresser.
> 
> WATCH:
> 
> One of the world’s leading experts in childhood gender dysphoria, Dr. Kenneth Zucker, lost his job for challenging the new orthodoxy that children know best and for presenting evidence that most children with gender dysphoria eventually overcome the feelings without transitioning. (RELATED: News Station Nixes Kids Documentary On Transgenders Because Non-Binary Filmmaker Thinks It’s Harmful).


----------



## virus21

DesolationRow said:


> http://dailycaller.com/2017/12/15/an-entire-family-now-identifies-as-transgender/


What a freak show. And that Dr who got fired for telling something that he has proven because some body at the top doesn't like it; can you say religion?


----------



## DesolationRow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/941844798339670016
Oh, good. Having unqualified cops running around enforcing the laws of the city/state with deadly force at their disposal really does not matter so long as we have equality. Equality is the false god that we must continue to feed. For reasons.


----------



## Pratchett

DesolationRow said:


> http://dailycaller.com/2017/12/15/an-entire-family-now-identifies-as-transgender/


Now _*this *_is a train wreck TV show that I would watch. opcorn


----------



## Reaper

Someone needs to tell this idiot that it's ok to be white.


----------



## virus21

Merry Reaper said:


> Someone needs to tell this idiot that it's ok to be white.


No, someone needs to tell him that he hasn't been relevant in years and no one gives a shit what he has to say.


----------



## CamillePunk

Eminem's social circle sounds fun if that's the way he feels about himself based on the color of his skin.


----------



## Steve Black Man

Uhh...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942454031502503936
Original article.. http://www.businessinsider.com/men-terrible-behavior-isnt-biological-2017-12



> The belief that men are biologically inclined to be more aggressive and oppressive is false.
> Men do not need to repress a instinct to be aggressive because it doesn't exist.
> They are taught from an early age to repress all emotions except for anger which leads to violent outbursts.
> Toxic masculinity upholds this repression leading to many men not knowing how to communicate clearly and to associate women with emotions they deem "inferior".
> 
> 
> While bent over locking up my bike in Chicago a few years ago, I heard the all-too-familiar sound of a wolf whistle. I turned around to get a look at the jerks accosting some woman on the street, only to realize I was the one who was being cat-called.
> 
> A man passing by from behind had seen my long curly hair and tight jeans and mistaken me for a woman. When I turned around to face him, he was shocked and started apologizing profusely. In so many words, he was saying: "This is an unacceptable way to behave toward a man." And we both knew, if I were a woman, there would be no apology.
> 
> This is the double standard at the heart of masculinity: Men are taught to regularly say and do things to women that they would never say or do to other men, that they would never want men to say or do to them. That is not due to some timeless "male libido" driving their behavior.
> 
> It's because masculinity is founded on the myth that men alone are rights-bearing persons and women are subordinate, passive, second-class beings who either need the protection of or deserve to be subjected to men.
> 
> In a recent New York Times op-ed, however, writer Stephen Marche uses some outdated Freudian ideas about sexuality and gender and the recent explosion of allegations of sexual misconduct to argue that male sexual desire is inherently brutal and oppressive.
> 
> Thus, there's no use, as Marche puts it, in "pretending to be something else, some fiction you would prefer to be." So, feminist ideas are practically useless. The only fruitful thing men can do to respect women as equals is repress their natural urges.
> 
> In truth, the very problem with masculinity Marche describes in his op-ed is too much repression: The rules governing masculinity require men to be stoic, to repress virtually all of their emotions (except anger). This leads many men to severely underdevelop their own ability to analyze and communicate about their own feelings. Our culture, not men's nature, has enforced this emotional repression.
> 
> Indeed, every man can think of at least one experience where he was punished for failing—whether intentionally or accidentally—to obey the dictates of these masculine rules. I remember a playground game where my friends and I would re-enact scenes from Disney films.
> 
> I volunteered myself for the role of Ariel from the Little Mermaid. She was the protagonist and, it seemed to me, the best character to be. My peers bullied and teased me for this failure to obey the rules of compulsory masculinity for weeks afterward, and "Ariel" became a standard go-to insult in arguments.
> 
> This policing of masculinity is the reason why the vast majority of fist fights I've witnessed between men were preceded by trash talk in which the men called each other "little bitches" or "pussies." The worst thing a man could be accused of being is feminine, since femininity is, in contrast, just another word for weak, passive, and fit to be dominated by other men. (This kind of masculinity is not just responsible for misogyny then, but for homophobia and transphobia too.)
> 
> This is the kind of masculinity that also teaches men they don't have to ask permission to act on their sexual desires. They're supposed to take charge and have no reason to respect women's autonomy. This is what feminists mean when they say sexual harassment and assault are about power, not desire.
> 
> It's our culture, not our libidos, that shapes the way men act upon otherwise healthy, run-of-the-mill sexual desires. In itself, there is nothing inherently brutal in a man who is sexually attracted to a woman he works with—no more than there would be if a woman desires a man she works with.
> 
> But there is a difference between discreetly (or silently) deriving pleasure from someone's presence, on the one hand, and imposing one's desires on that person, especially if they're unreturned or unwanted. The difference here, as the feminist philosopher Sandra Bartky puts it, is the difference between healthy eroticism and rituals rooted in toxic ideas about masculinity.
> 
> If a man wants to act on his attraction, or sexual urges? Here, communication, the very thing modern notions of masculinity train us away from, is key. Genuine communication is a two-way street; it presupposes that both participants have an equal right to withdraw from the interaction or decline an offer. Men already understand this to some extent, because this is how men typically behave in interactions with other men.
> 
> So, relating to women as equals, as genuine peers, doesn't necessarily require repressing desire. Instead, it requires coming to terms with the fact that masculinity trains men to have great difficulty recognizing women—or, indeed, anyone that presents as feminine—as persons, as agents, as authoritative and worthy of respect, and then making an effort to see and treat them that way.
> 
> In 1945 only 24 percent of Americans thought women should be allowed to hold jobs outside the home. In that same year, 25 percent of Americans thought there were often good reasons to pay men and women different amounts for doing the same kind of work. But by 1993 that number had dropped to 13 percent—and women's workforce participation rate had doubled.
> 
> In 1987, 30 percent of Americans said they agreed that "women should return to their traditional social role of remaining in the home." In 2012, by contrast, only 18 percent said this. Thus, it's no surprise that in the past 20 years, the number of dads who stay home with children has dramatically increased and men in general are spending significantly more time parenting their children. Masculinity and femininity are changing quickly, and both men and women are the better for it.
> 
> Instead of calling for repression, we should stop punishing children and adults for failing to obey the unhealthy dictates of masculinity—men need less repression, not more. That this would make for a less violent, sexist (and transphobic) world is reason enough to see it as a worthy goal. But, so, too would it free men from a great deal of anxiety, self-hatred, pain, and loneliness.
> 
> A few years before my own experience with a catcall, I saw a young woman walking down a Chicago street with a milkshake in hand. A man watching her pass by shouted, "Titties!" at her. Without skipping a beat, she turned around, threw her milkshake at him, and continued on her way. Those of us on the street chuckled in admiration as the man stood dripping from head to toe with chocolate milkshake.
> 
> Was this a man overcome by brutal sexual desires he needed to better repress? I don't think so. This was a man who needed a wake-up call that the woman he was shouting at was a person, not an object for him to dominate. Maybe the #MeToo moment will be just that for a lot of men, and we should consider ourselves lucky not to get our wake-up call served up so icy cold.


----------



## CamillePunk

If it's all environmental then I guess the question to ask is: who has the most access to young boys during their most formative years?

Pretty sure it's mothers, also known as women. :mj And then of course later on its kindergarten and grade school teachers, again, mostly women. 

The patriarchy, tho.


----------



## Steve Black Man

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942498734167986176


----------



## virus21

Steve Black Man said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942498734167986176


Oh course it is. And they do know that non-white people cosplay too right?


----------



## virus21




----------



## Reaper

virus21 said:


> Oh course it is. And they do know that non-white people cosplay too right?


I dunno, I don't know a single Paki who ever cosplayed tbh :Shrug


----------



## Pratchett

Merry Reaper said:


> I dunno, I don't know a single Paki who ever cosplayed tbh :Shrug


You can be the first! Break down the barriers, my friend! :mark:


----------



## Goku

Steve Black Man said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942498734167986176


:griez


----------



## Genking48

Steve Black Man said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942498734167986176


So it's not racist because you cosplay, it's racist because the fandoms that people cosplay have no black characters to cosplay as,

:Wat?


----------



## Miss Sally

So every show needs black people in it, even if it wouldn't make sense?

Well geez better start filling out those quotas to make shows!

Christ, who has Eminem been hanging out with? Early Eminem would be slapping old man Eminem for basically parroting lines straight out of the mouth of a Social Justice Professor. He used to just do what he wanted and say what he thought was the truth, now he seems to just have gone crazy.

But honestly not to sound mean but if people feel this way, just kill yourself that way the rest of functional society can move on without the whiny baggage. Stop trying to take people with you.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak

Steve Black Man said:


> Uhh...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942454031502503936
> Original article.. http://www.businessinsider.com/men-terrible-behavior-isnt-biological-2017-12


How is anger the only emotion that's not encouraged to repress? When is that actually the case? Anger is constantly regarded as the most negative emotion one can have. It's the emotion more inclined to violence. It's the emotion people most fear. How on earth is it the least repressed emotion? Where in every day society is anger given a positive response?

Only when anger seems justified is it accepted by people.... And even then that's only when it's the last straw. That detail really made me lose my mind because at least in my world view I can't think of anything more untrue. Specially for boys..... Girls won't get scott free for having anger issues but they don't say "Boys being boys" If Tim has a temper either.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

"White Denial And Black Middle Class Realities." 

By David Jay Leonard

The denial of racism is an obsession of white America. In what has become a holy trinity of sorts - accusing others of playing the “race card;” noting the election of Barack Obama; and citing the success of the black middle class and/or the black elite - the denial of racism and the demonization of those who demand that America fulfill its creed of equality plagues contemporary racial discussions. It is a rarity to witness a conversation about race, whereupon this holy trinity isn’t deployed, derailing the conversation before it even begins. Whether highlighting segregation or inequality in access to education, health care, or countless institutions, whether noting the realities of stop-and-frisk or daily confrontations with American racism, the response is often the same: denial, denial, denial.

In an effort to have an honest conversation and to push the conversation beyond this myopic fantasy, I thought I would give the denial crowd some facts. This is for those who like to cite the black middle class as evidence of a post-racial America; this is for those who cite the black middle class (likely never having a meaningful conversation with a person of color of any class status) as evidence that poverty rates, incarceration rates, educational inequality or health disparities is the result of faulty values or a poor work ethic. This is my response to those who dismiss the injustice and inequality endured by poor communities of color - the working poor - by noting the purported American Dream experienced by the black middle-class. For all of them, here is a little dose of reality.

Wealth

Despite the continued invoking of the black middle-class, the realities of inequality and persistent wealth disparities within the middle-class reveal a different reality. In other words, the wealth on the ground reveals a reality rather entirely different from this white fantasy. According to a 2011 study from Pew Research Center, whites possess 20 times more wealth than African Americans and 18 times that of Latinos. More succinctly, whereas the average white family had $113,149 dollars of wealth, “the typical black household had just $5,677 in wealth (assets minus debts) in 2009, and the typical Hispanic household had $6,325 in wealth.” As of 1999, whites and blacks similarly situated within the “educational middle class” live in distinct wealth words. Whereas whites possessed $111,000 in median net worth, black families had only $33,5000 dollars; in terms of assets the disparity with $56,000 to $15,000 (Shapiro, 2004, p. 90-91). If we look at “the occupational middle-class” an equally pronounced gap is visible: whites had only $123,000 in median net worth and $60,000 in median net financial assets compare to $26,500 and $11,200 for African Americans. Across the various categories that comprise the middle class, white families possess “between three and five times as much wealth as equally achieving black middle class families.” (Shapiro 2004, p. 90-91)

While persistent wealth disparities stratified along racial lines are nothing new, the Great Recession has worsened this divide. According to Algernon Austin, director of the Economic Policy Institute’s Program on Race, Ethnicity and the Economy, “In 2009, for every dollar of wealth the average white household had, black households only had two cents.” Wealth is not only transferable from generation to generation, but wealth is what allows people to generate more wealth, to invest, to borrow money for education, to pay for gymnastics or swimming lessons at some elite school, or to otherwise invest in the future. And the ongoing history of discrimination is systematically destroying the black middle-class. “History is going to say that the black middle class was decimated” during the first half of the twenty-first century, notes Maya Wiley, director of the Center for Social Inclusion. “But we’re not done writing history.” One reason we are not done writing this history is because for too many Americans, this history and this reality is both denied and obscured.

According to Melvin Oliver and Thomas Shapiro, “Blacks’ claim to middle-class status is based on income not assets. . . . “Without wealth reserves, especially liquid assets, the black middle class depends on income for its standard of living” (p. 97). A job loss, a health crisis, depleting housing values, a desire to go back to school or worse a global recession undermine the value in this position, since there are few/no wealth assets or wealth reserves to “fall back on.”

Employment

While monthly newscasts spotlight the nation’s unemployment rate, the gross disparities across racial lines are often obscured from national conversation. In June 2012, black unemployment reached 14.6%; only 62% of African Americans have a job or actively searching for paid work. When we look at specific cities, we see a dire situation: in 2010, black unemployment in Los Angeles (19.7%), in Las Vegas was 21.4%, and in Detroit 24.7%. The situation for the often- cited black middle-class is equally dire. Whereas whites possessing a college degree face unemployment rates in the 4% range, African Americans graduates face 7% unemployment. Attributable to segregation, the practice of locking African Americans out of networks, a diploma isn’t a pathway to the middle-class, challenging the adage that education is the great equalizer.

In 2003, Marianne Bertrand and Sendhil Mullainathan, both professors of economics at the MIT, found that applicants with “white sounding names” were 50% more likely to receive a callback after submitting a resume than were those with “black sounding names.” In stark terms, whiteness was worth 8 years of work experience, revealing how it is determinant of one’s job future; race impacts the prospect of being unemployed, a member of the “working class” or the “middle-class.” In their study, “Are Emily and Greg More Employable than Lakisha and Jamal? A Field Experiment on Labor Market Discrimination,” the authors argue: “While one may have expected that improved credentials may alleviate employers’ fear that African-American applicants are deficient in some unobservable skills, this is not the case in our data. Discrimination therefore appears to bite twice, making it harder not only for African-Americans to find a job but also to improve their employability” (“Employers’ Replies to Racial Names” 2003). In “Names Make a Difference,” researchers at the Discrimination Research Center identified racial discrimination as a significant obstacle within the contemporary labor force. Researchers sent out 6,200 resumes to temporary employment agencies throughout California. Each applicant possessed similar qualifications. Applicants with Latino and white “sounding names” received callbacks more frequently than those presumed to be African American or South Asian/Arab American, who were called back the least frequently (Miller 2004). I guess it is difficult to build a middle-class when its prospective members are not employable; when middle-class status doesn’t preclude discrimination in employment. The same applies when searching for housing (as I will discuss below). I guess qualifications and experiences mean something different when as revealed by Devah Praeger whites with felony convictions are more likely to be hired than African Americans without any criminal background. You can wish away these facts, and erase these experiences, but denial and silence will not lead to change. In part 2, I will return to this discussion in looking at housing and segregation.


https://www.huffingtonpost.com/dr-david-j-leonard/black-middle-class-reality_b_1774493.html


----------



## Headliner

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> "White Denial And Black Middle Class Realities."
> 
> By David Jay Leonard
> 
> The denial of racism is an obsession of white America. In what has become a holy trinity of sorts - accusing others of playing the “race card;” noting the election of Barack Obama; and citing the success of the black middle class and/or the black elite - the denial of racism and the demonization of those who demand that America fulfill its creed of equality plagues contemporary racial discussions. It is a rarity to witness a conversation about race, whereupon this holy trinity isn’t deployed, derailing the conversation before it even begins. Whether highlighting segregation or inequality in access to education, health care, or countless institutions, whether noting the realities of stop-and-frisk or daily confrontations with American racism, the response is often the same: denial, denial, denial.
> 
> In an effort to have an honest conversation and to push the conversation beyond this myopic fantasy, I thought I would give the denial crowd some facts. This is for those who like to cite the black middle class as evidence of a post-racial America; this is for those who cite the black middle class (likely never having a meaningful conversation with a person of color of any class status) as evidence that poverty rates, incarceration rates, educational inequality or health disparities is the result of faulty values or a poor work ethic. This is my response to those who dismiss the injustice and inequality endured by poor communities of color - the working poor - by noting the purported American Dream experienced by the black middle-class. For all of them, here is a little dose of reality.
> 
> Wealth
> 
> Despite the continued invoking of the black middle-class, the realities of inequality and persistent wealth disparities within the middle-class reveal a different reality. In other words, the wealth on the ground reveals a reality rather entirely different from this white fantasy. According to a 2011 study from Pew Research Center, whites possess 20 times more wealth than African Americans and 18 times that of Latinos. More succinctly, whereas the average white family had $113,149 dollars of wealth, “the typical black household had just $5,677 in wealth (assets minus debts) in 2009, and the typical Hispanic household had $6,325 in wealth.” As of 1999, whites and blacks similarly situated within the “educational middle class” live in distinct wealth words. Whereas whites possessed $111,000 in median net worth, black families had only $33,5000 dollars; in terms of assets the disparity with $56,000 to $15,000 (Shapiro, 2004, p. 90-91). If we look at “the occupational middle-class” an equally pronounced gap is visible: whites had only $123,000 in median net worth and $60,000 in median net financial assets compare to $26,500 and $11,200 for African Americans. Across the various categories that comprise the middle class, white families possess “between three and five times as much wealth as equally achieving black middle class families.” (Shapiro 2004, p. 90-91)
> 
> While persistent wealth disparities stratified along racial lines are nothing new, the Great Recession has worsened this divide. According to Algernon Austin, director of the Economic Policy Institute’s Program on Race, Ethnicity and the Economy, “In 2009, for every dollar of wealth the average white household had, black households only had two cents.” Wealth is not only transferable from generation to generation, but wealth is what allows people to generate more wealth, to invest, to borrow money for education, to pay for gymnastics or swimming lessons at some elite school, or to otherwise invest in the future. And the ongoing history of discrimination is systematically destroying the black middle-class. “History is going to say that the black middle class was decimated” during the first half of the twenty-first century, notes Maya Wiley, director of the Center for Social Inclusion. “But we’re not done writing history.” One reason we are not done writing this history is because for too many Americans, this history and this reality is both denied and obscured.
> 
> According to Melvin Oliver and Thomas Shapiro, “Blacks’ claim to middle-class status is based on income not assets. . . . “Without wealth reserves, especially liquid assets, the black middle class depends on income for its standard of living” (p. 97). A job loss, a health crisis, depleting housing values, a desire to go back to school or worse a global recession undermine the value in this position, since there are few/no wealth assets or wealth reserves to “fall back on.”
> 
> Employment
> 
> While monthly newscasts spotlight the nation’s unemployment rate, the gross disparities across racial lines are often obscured from national conversation. In June 2012, black unemployment reached 14.6%; only 62% of African Americans have a job or actively searching for paid work. When we look at specific cities, we see a dire situation: in 2010, black unemployment in Los Angeles (19.7%), in Las Vegas was 21.4%, and in Detroit 24.7%. The situation for the often- cited black middle-class is equally dire. Whereas whites possessing a college degree face unemployment rates in the 4% range, African Americans graduates face 7% unemployment. Attributable to segregation, the practice of locking African Americans out of networks, a diploma isn’t a pathway to the middle-class, challenging the adage that education is the great equalizer.
> 
> In 2003, Marianne Bertrand and Sendhil Mullainathan, both professors of economics at the MIT, found that applicants with “white sounding names” were 50% more likely to receive a callback after submitting a resume than were those with “black sounding names.” In stark terms, whiteness was worth 8 years of work experience, revealing how it is determinant of one’s job future; race impacts the prospect of being unemployed, a member of the “working class” or the “middle-class.” In their study, “Are Emily and Greg More Employable than Lakisha and Jamal? A Field Experiment on Labor Market Discrimination,” the authors argue: “While one may have expected that improved credentials may alleviate employers’ fear that African-American applicants are deficient in some unobservable skills, this is not the case in our data. Discrimination therefore appears to bite twice, making it harder not only for African-Americans to find a job but also to improve their employability” (“Employers’ Replies to Racial Names” 2003). In “Names Make a Difference,” researchers at the Discrimination Research Center identified racial discrimination as a significant obstacle within the contemporary labor force. Researchers sent out 6,200 resumes to temporary employment agencies throughout California. Each applicant possessed similar qualifications. Applicants with Latino and white “sounding names” received callbacks more frequently than those presumed to be African American or South Asian/Arab American, who were called back the least frequently (Miller 2004). I guess it is difficult to build a middle-class when its prospective members are not employable; when middle-class status doesn’t preclude discrimination in employment. The same applies when searching for housing (as I will discuss below). I guess qualifications and experiences mean something different when as revealed by Devah Praeger whites with felony convictions are more likely to be hired than African Americans without any criminal background. You can wish away these facts, and erase these experiences, but denial and silence will not lead to change. In part 2, I will return to this discussion in looking at housing and segregation.
> 
> 
> https://www.huffingtonpost.com/dr-david-j-leonard/black-middle-class-reality_b_1774493.html


Hey pal I'm sorry to inform you but Wrestling Forum is only the place to demonize blacks, Muslims, Hispanics, downplay the racism and intolerance they face, and blame them for the problems in America including racism. Any mentions of white denial, white ignorance, white intolerance or white arrogance will not be tolerated and subjected to the most harsh penalties.


----------



## MrMister

So it's racist to cosplay non-black characters but if you cosplay a black person/character you're racist. 

lol


----------



## DesolationRow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/944307902311010304
Click on the above tweet to see Tucker Carlson's "#100RacistThings" twitter thread. :lol


----------



## DesolationRow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/944591104803876866
Good rule of thumb: a nation/empire (the U.S. of today fits the latter label) whose history and origins are pervasively reviled and loathed, whose great men are brought low in an historical and cultural revolutionary fervor, is not a political entity that has a particularly long future even in its present degenerated form.


----------



## virus21

> CNN) — Parents like to see themselves as purveyors of possibility. We want our children to inhabit a world in which identities are both mutable and equal, and imagination and empathy reign supreme!
> But young children, as dictated by their tastes in popular culture, have something else in mind. They're drawn to worlds in which identities are fixed, order trumps imagination and transgressions are met with routine punishment.
> This clash between what parents desire for their children and what children desire for themselves is most easily observable in cartoon preferences. So often, the more parents dislike a show, the more their children love it.
> Two of the most divisive shows are "Thomas the Tank Engine" and "Paw Patrol," both of which have been eviscerated by grown-ups on discussion boards, in social media and in widely shared essays in prestigious publications.
> "Thomas," the long-running television franchise about a group of working trains chugging away on the Island of Sodor, has been called a "premodern corporate-totalitarian dystopia" in the New Yorker, imperialist and sinister in Slate, and classist, sexist and anti-environmentalist in the Guardian. And yet people -- presumably parents -- spend $1 billion on "Thomas" merchandise every year.
> "Paw Patrol" is equally polarizing. The show, about a group of rescue dogs led by a boy named Ryder, is a regular source of complaint among parents and of adoration among their kids.
> Buzzfeed called the show "terrible" and pointed to instances of gender and social inequality that go unchecked on the show. In the Guardian, Ryder is described as a megalomaniac with an implied "unstoppable God complex." Nevertheless, "Paw Patrol" is ubiquitous. Branded merchandise featuring Ryder and the gang outsells most other television shows, according to recent data from the Licensing Industry Merchandisers' Association. A recent Amazon search for "Paw Patrol" yielded 24,814 results.
> It's tempting as a parent -- especially those of us who are aghast at contemporary politics -- to be disturbed by the notion of our children tuning in for a regular dose of primary-colored authoritarianism. What ever happened to "Free to Be ... You and Me?"
> Kids under 9 spend more than 2 hours a day on screens, report shows
> Related Article: Kids under 9 spend more than 2 hours a day on screens, report shows
> But, rage as we might, these shows are a source of comfort for our young children, whose id-driven brains seek out the order, stability and even punishment in their entertainment.
> Despite their reputation of innocence, children are bubbling cauldrons of conflicting feelings and impulses. This is especially the case during toddler and preschool years, when they become aware of their capacity to do bad things and struggle with understanding those urges.
> The neat moral order of shows like "Thomas" and "Paw Patrol" gives them a context for these feelings, explained Tovah Klein, director of the Barnard College Center for Toddler Development and author of "How Toddlers Thrive." Good and bad are clearly articulated states in those shows, she said, and should one misbehave, the repercussions are clear and predictable.
> "This is an age group that is constantly dealing with all these negative feelings in themselves. 'Am I good?' 'Am I bad?' They are trying to figure out what that means," Klein said.
> These shows also help children navigate their paradoxical relationship with power. On one hand, they desperately want some power. Watching the pups in "Paw Patrol" go on a mission or the trains in "Thomas" being useful allows them to feel as though they too have an important role to play.
> On the other hand, children take comfort in the idea that someone is in charge. To them, Ryder isn't a megalomaniac, and Sir Topham Hatt of "Thomas" isn't a neocolonial autocrat. They're just the guys delegating responsibilities to their eager inferiors. And the fact that these leaders, both white males, look like most figures in position of authority in the real world is not lost on children.
> Screen violence -- real and fictional -- harmful for kids, experts say
> Related Article: Screen violence -- real and fictional -- harmful for kids, experts say
> "Children know there are a lot of scary things in the world, that there are a lot of bad things that can happen, and these shows make them feel like they could be part of fixing it," Klein said. "But they know at some level that they can't take care of things solely on their own, and being part of a team makes them feel safe."
> Among these cartoons' many critics exists a subgroup of parents who are OK with some degree of autocracy and Manichean dualistic politics but just wish they would be presented with more nuance.
> That's not so easy, however, explained Yalda T. Uhls, a research scientist who studies children and media at the University of California, Los Angeles, and for the nonprofit Common Sense Media. "Rigidness and simplicity of narrative (in children's television shows) is really important, because in the real world so much is going on. And young children aren't really capable of abstract thought."
> Uhls said preschool-age children pay close attention to social cues and status, all in an attempt to figure out where they stand. The clearly articulated hierarchies in these cartoons confirm what they are struggling to understand in their own lives: mainly, that someone else, probably a parent or teacher, is in charge.
> Parents concerned with the unsavory elements in shows like "Thomas" and "Paw Patrol" should talk to their children about them, but "don't overthink it," Uhls said.
> "It takes a long time for a child to learn something from media and then apply it to their own life," she said. For example, children won't immediately take up bullying just because they saw it go unpunished on television.
> 8 TV shows to help your preschooler learn
> Related Article: 8 TV shows to help your preschooler learn
> Katherine DM Clover, a mother of a 2-year-old in Detroit who occasionally watches "Thomas," struggles with whether she should use the same criteria to judge her child's TV preferences as she does her own.
> "I think there is a fine line that parents walk when it comes to media. Obviously, there are some things that are going to be totally off-limits and some things that are more in the 'I don't love it, but whatever' territory. ... 'Thomas' feels like a very difficult call. Is this harmful, or is it just not to my taste?"
> She said that for now, she still lets him occasionally watch the show, because Thomas is "so close to the line. And as a socially conscious parent, there are so many things that are way over it."
> Sa'iyda Shabazz, who is based in Los Angeles, said she has no qualms letting her 4-year-old watch "Thomas," which is "his favorite thing in the entire world."
> "I think it's evolved a lot over the years, which is why I don't really agree with the 'fascist' label," she said. "I think the characters show empathy more, and friendship is a bigger theme. And not for nothing, they're trains. Order and doing as you're told is important to running a successful train line."
> Then there are the parents who are OK with the authoritarian elements in children's media but wish the authorities didn't always have to be white and male.
> "I watched 'Paw Patrol' once with my daughter, and on that episode, Skye volunteered for a mission, but then Ryder picked two male pups," said Rebekah Pajak, a mother of a 2-year-old and a 1-year-old in Chicago. Skye is the only female in the core team of six rescue pups on the show. "I remember thinking, 'There's a glass ceiling in this cartoon!' "
> Like many parents struggling with their children's media choices, Pajak doesn't want to get in the way of something her daughter enjoys -- and she really enjoys "Paw Patrol." But the concern about her daughter absorbing patriarchal messages lingers.
> "I don't want to think one cartoon is going to shape her, but if she sees 10 cartoons, then I do have a concern. It's systemic. What is this all telling her collectively?"
> Follow CNN Health on Facebook and Twitter
> See the latest news and share your comments with CNN Health on Facebook and Twitter.
> Here's an idea, gratis, for the creative team behind of "Paw Patrol" and "Thomas," should they want to broaden their appeal to parents without alienating their fan base: Ryder and Sir Topham Hatt retire and are replaced by their equally domineering sisters. This, in turn, boosts the social status of all the non-male characters. Children would still get the satisfaction of immersing themselves in an orderly universe where rules are rules, and everyone is in his or her place. Just without the white guy on top.


http://archive.is/7E07q#selection-1111.2-1403.513


----------



## Steve Black Man

> Recently, there has been a trough of information, articles, and public outrage surrounding white men and the sexual violence they render. Specifically, the news cycle has focused on the stories of upper-middle class and wealthy white women and their experiences with sexual harassment, sexual violences, misogyny, and rape.
> 
> To be clear, non-consensual contact or commentary about anyone’s body or sexual practices is vile. That much we can agree on. However, in listening to this commentary, I could not help but think about what was missing from the picture. Then it dawned on me; it was color, it was Black folk, it was me.
> 
> RELATED: Erotic race play reveals how white supremacy is a perversion of unmatched proportions
> 
> It is hard for white people to think, interracially, about rape. That is to say, it is hard for white folks to think about Black people considering any of their sexual advances unwanted, let alone violent; because to not desire whiteness is to undo it, to refuse it is to realize and actualize the fact that Black people are not property and are full of desires, capable of pain. That we are not the ******* your history book told you about.
> 
> It is hard for white folks to think interracially about rape because white desire—the fictitious belief in an inherent Black yearning for white sex, sexual advances, contact and verbal commentary or approval—was endemic to our nation’s first clauses of illegal and legal raping and lynching. That is to say, the very notions of property and legal relationships in U.S. law are situated on the seminal understanding that Black bodies are the primary, legal vehicle for the exorcism of the most private and public yearnings of white men and white women.
> 
> This is true of the slaveholder who raped the women on his plantation—as well as the men and children—and their mistresses, who used the threat of lynching as insurance if their male slaves refused to participate in their racial-sexual fantasies. If you want to understand sexual violence and, more specifically, racial-sexual terror; find a BlaQueer—across genders, if any—and ask us why it took so long and why it was so hard to “come out.”
> 
> Like all Black people of a certain age, I am keenly aware of the way that many of my movements can be felt and seen in any given space, at any given moment. I have to know this. I have to be aware of how I am being read in order to constantly be ready to respond to any type of reaction to my Blackness.
> 
> Being a BlaQueer—simultaneous, uncompromisingly, and openly Black and Queer—I must be doubly aware of how my body is being desired, feared, and chosen for discipline by all genders, Black or White, straight or otherwise. However, white women are perhaps my most frequent assailants.
> 
> One could be forgiven for thinking that the unbridled spectacle and performance of white women’s desire for my body would be less than that of white men’s open desire and contempt for them. One could be forgiven for this notion, but one would be catastrophically wrong.
> 
> White women sexually assault Black men every damn day and I’m tired as hell. I’m sick and tired of being sick and tired. I’m tired of trying to spot oncoming white women in the club, knowing that I have only a few moments to two-step out of her reach and communicate an “I will kill you glare” while managing not to miss a beat or spill my drink, while also hoping that the bartender doesn’t kick me out for being out of line in defense of myself.
> 
> I’m tired of white women touching my hair and chest at the club; as if I’m their newest push-up bra and wig combination. I’m tired of white women thinking it’s cool to grab my arms or my waist, ever. I’m tired of white women dancing on me and loudly slapping and grabbing my ass; loudly and dramatically enough for all to see what she has in possession, a blatant demonstration racial-sexual power. I’m tired of white women cupping a feel of my dick; whether straight to the bulge or sliding their hands in my pockets or jeans.
> 
> I have this screaming voice in my head that wants to unleash, “He doesn’t want you, I sure as hell don’t want you, and you’re only still alive because the way whiteness works in Amerikkka, the way gender works in Amerikkka, the way sexuality works in Amerikkka and the way Blackness is consumed, targeted, fucked and disposed of in Amerikkka.”
> 
> I’m tired of white women being the face of sexual assault survival when white women have been my most consistent and unrepentant racial-sexual terrorists; whether at work, in the classroom, or in BlaQueer spaces.
> 
> And let me be clear, white gay men—and many straight men—treat us the same way. Using the Black body, particularly the BlaQueer body, as a sort of life-sized sexual property, that type you just don’t have to pay for, is as American as Apple Pie or Thanksgiving.
> 
> RELATED: White sexuality is a breeding ground for white violence
> 
> Many have asked what I propose white women do. The answer is simple, one that they’ve repeated over and over and over: Believe us. Believe BlaQueers. Believe Black men. Believe Black trans folks. Believe that yes, and only yes, means yes. Silence doesn’t mean yes.
> 
> Surprising us with your physical greetings or sexual commentary is not a compliment, a gift, or an end-run around consent. Believe that we will not be mystifying in becoming your sexual muse. Our sexual orientation will not change via contact with white flesh. We are not interested in your race-play masked as sexual progressiveness. We are interested, however, in garnering the same respect, autonomy, and boundaries around our bodies and reproductive organs that you have long advocated for, for yourself.
> 
> It is time for our erogenous zones to finally be demilitarized, flowering without the threat of your constant bombardment.
> 
> I understand that you were raised this way—many folks were. This shit is endemic. This is because none of us have lived in a world, loved in a world, fucked in a world where consent was more than a buzzword and (sexual) violence was anything short of the cream in Amerikkka’s coffee.
> 
> But now that you have been warned, told—this time publicly—we expect you to act accordingly, or prepared to be properly dealt with, as you enter these militarized erogenous zones.


https://blackyouthproject.com/im-tired-of-white-womens-racial-sexual-terrorism-of-my-blaqueer/


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

virus21 said:


> http://archive.is/7E07q#selection-1111.2-1403.513


Sounds dumb. Then again, I only really pay lip service to these kinds of things on here. 

Out in the real world, I never really see 'em mentioned and hopefully, I never do. Otherwise, I'm just going to ignore the person who espouses such bullshit. :shrug

The moment this kind of thinking becomes pervasive in society at large and people start policing the kind of media they want others to consume is when this shit needs to be shut down. I'm not interested in moral guardians and thought police wanting to control what others want to watch/read/play/etc. Not only that, but even trying to control what others do at the creative level.

They've effectively become the new religious right that wanted to burn books and ban "unholy" shows/movies, as well as ban violent video games back before the 2000s. It's amazing how the tables have now turned.


----------



## Miss Sally

Oda Nobunaga said:


> Sounds dumb. Then again, I only really pay lip service to these kinds of things on here.
> 
> Out in the real world, I never really see 'em mentioned and hopefully, I never do. Otherwise, I'm just going to ignore the person who espouses such bullshit. :shrug
> 
> The moment this kind of thinking becomes pervasive in society at large and people start policing the kind of media they want others to consume is when this shit needs to be shut down. I'm not interested in moral guardians and thought police wanting to control what others want to watch/read/play/etc. Not only that, but even trying to control what others do at the creative level.
> 
> They've effectively become the new religious right that wanted to burn books and ban "unholy" shows/movies, as well as ban violent video games back before the 2000s. It's amazing how the tables have now turned.


It's sad, Religious nuts start losing the power to push their PC nonsense onto people as Gen-X etc rejected it, only to have the "Left" start pushing it and people standing there nodding.

Cannot seem to win, self-righteous assholes are going to try and control the way you think, what you can say and what is an acceptable way to act. We're not talking basic manners or common courtesy but what Halloween costumes you can wear, use of a billion gender pronouns that even the people pushing this cannot remember, censoring comedy etc. It's nuts!


----------



## DOPA

So @birthday_massacre's hero Cenk Uygur got taken to task by the far left over blog posts he made 18 years ago when he was 30. This is honestly a surreal story to unfold closing 2017 considering Cenk's history. Before I get into the meat of what this is all really about I would be remiss to not mention that the original story was broke by a Conservative outlet. And reading the original article that detailed Cenk's past blogs, it is pretty clear that this wasn't an unbiased and non-partisan attempt to just look at the facts. I would be a hack myself if I didn't call this for what it clearly is: A political attack on Cenk to discredit his character. I will make perfectly clear that I do not like Cenk at all but this is the undeniable truth.

I refrained from posting about this yesterday when this all broke but now that I've had time to digest all of this and think about it, I feel as though I can now comment and honestly this puts me in a bit of a weird position because I have rather mixed feelings on it. I won't lie and say that my first reaction to this coming out wasn't amusement. The irony of this whole situation hasn't been lost on me considering that Cenk himself has been a moral purist for a long time. 

There is a lot about Cenk that I really dislike: from his moral grandstanding on feminism to the point of attacking women who stand against it (Karen Straughan interview), to the constant shilling both he and the rest of the Young Turks did for Hillary Clinton despite being everything they supposedly hate, to being so unquestionably biased that they would claim that the Berkeley riot at Milo's speech was a set up by Republicans, to claiming that the IRA was behind the Manchester terrorist attack to protect a perceived victimized minority (this got me the most honestly) and of course I have to mention that Cenk himself attacked Sam Harris as a bigot for criticizing Islam as a religious ideology.

All of this and the constant appeals towards the far left and social justice activism honestly makes me feel that he deserved what was coming to him. Not only that but his deflection of claiming that it was because he was Conservative that he did that honestly not only was incredibly weak but damn right insulting. Someone's political leanings have no baring on whether or not they post things that were as absurd as what he did almost two decades ago.

Having said that, whilst I do think Sargon defended him too heavily, the conclusion that he came to was the right one honestly, that being Cenk in this particular case didn't do much wrong and I feel in some ways was a victim of a witch hunt. I will frame this by saying that there isn't really much excuse for writing the things he did at age 30. That's older than what I am today to put things into perspective (I'm 26). So I'm not defending what he wrote at the time. However, this was 18 years ago. Not last month, not last week, not yesterday. 18 years ago. And whilst I think his deflection to being a Conservative at the time is ridiculous, I watched the apology he gave and I do believe that he is being sincere (even if his reasoning for acting the way he did was idiotic). People change, people grow and people do stupid things in which they regret. Cenk hurt no one other than some people's feelings by writing what he did. I would be a partisan hack if I had different standards simply because I dislike the man.

But what really has made me come to the defence of Cenk somewhat which does feel incredibly weird at this point, is how the Justice Democrats treated him. Not only did they ask for his resignation but they called him a sexist, a racist and even agreed with a twitter follower that he was perpetuating rape culture. Which is about as ridiculous as one could get. Cenk is a lot of things but I do not believe he is "perpetuating rape culture", nor do I believe he is a racist or a sexist. With the majority of the Justice Democrats wanting him to go, I believe in reality this was a power play by the more social justice warrior type board members to oust Cenk from his position as a board member and as a founding member.

The saddest part of all of this is the fact that Kyle Kuliniski i.e Secular Talk had been put in a position where he feels as though he is forced to resign from the JD as well. It's sad because he has absolutely nothing to do with what went down with Cenk. I have my own problems with Kyle and have soured on him these last several months but I do believe his intentions with Justice Democrats were legitimate and I do think he is one of the better political commentators from the left. The fact he resigned says much more about the state of the Justice Democrats than it does about either him or Cenk.

The big story going forward however is the fact that the Justice Democrats have been infiltrated by the far left SJW's. The original intent and purpose of the movement is dead with two of it's most prominent founders now out of the picture. Not only that but it's media wing is decimated. The Young Turks for all of it's faults, was by far the JD's biggest outlet in getting their message across and now it's no longer associated with them. Secular Talk which is affiliated with the TYT network is also gone. JD has no real media presence in order to push it's ideology. And now the moral purists who ousted Cenk and put Kyle in a position to resign are in control.

This was something that Sargon was concerned about when the JD were first formed and something that a Youtuber that some of you may be familiar with by the name of ThatGuyT said would be the undoing of the JD because they would not cut their ties with modern feminism or the social justice warriors. It seems as though recent events have proven him right.

Which is somewhat sad because whilst I disagree heavily with a lot of the platform, I'd rather have it be what it was intended than what it is becoming, which is continuing the absolute nonsense of the SJW far left.

Shame they didn't have Cenk explain himself, after all, I'm sure all he wanted was to have A REASONABLE DISCUSSION! @DesolationRow .




Miss Sally said:


> It's sad, Religious nuts start losing the power to push their PC nonsense onto people as Gen-X etc rejected it, only to have the "Left" start pushing it and people standing there nodding.
> 
> Cannot seem to win, self-righteous assholes are going to try and control the way you think, what you can say and what is an acceptable way to act. We're not talking basic manners or common courtesy but what Halloween costumes you can wear, use of a billion gender pronouns that even the people pushing this cannot remember, censoring comedy etc. It's nuts!


I've thought about this for a while, and the conclusion I've come to really boils down to who is in control in terms of culture and in terms of certain institutions. For a long time, especially in the US, the religious right were in control of the culture war and used that to push forward their worldview by authoritarian measures. You can't listen to certain types of music because it's satanic or offensive, you can't play video games because they are violent, you can't use adult language because it's crass. Those types of anti-free speech and freedom of expression measures were put forward because they wanted to push their religious morals and family values on to other people and just letting for example punk rock or heavy metal which in two different eras became extremely popular roam around were antithetical to their world view. They didn't like it and so they tried to force others to conform to what they believed was right.

It's exactly the same with the far left today but with different intentions. Today it's about inclusion, it's about fighting bigotry of all forms. The problem is by doing so they are forcing out the diversity which is the most important which is the diversity of thought. Not only that but they've gone so far down the rabbit hole of diversity and protecting minorities that they've actually gone backwards and promoted both segregation and viewing issues in terms of race, ethnicity, gender and sexuality rather than in terms of individuals. They now view the world in terms of groups and place white/caucasian people and anyone else who dares to think outside their bubble as the oppressors.

Main point is, unfortunately those with the power over culture tend to wield that power to push their agenda on to everyone else. You see it in the form of the ridiculous feminist concepts, the 72 gender pronouns and the concept of white privilege. You see it prevail not only on far left websites and social media but even on sites like this through some people.

The only thing we can do is be principled and be consistent in fighting authoritarianism in all forms. Whether we have left or right wing political views .


----------



## DesolationRow

:lmao @Christmas DOPAmine :lmao 

:lol :done :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/944922249756323841
:lol :lol :lol


----------



## DesolationRow

http://www.cnn.com/2017/12/20/opini...culture-christmas-opinion-costello/index.html



> Is 'It's a Wonderful Life' sexist?
> Carol Costello
> By Carol Costello, Anchor
> 
> Updated 11:09 AM ET, Wed December 20, 2017
> 
> (CNN)It seems like America's every cultural moment is under review thanks to Harvey Weinstein, Roy Moore and the rest of the men accused of sexual misconduct this year. I can't even watch a Christmas movie like "It's a Wonderful Life" without wondering if it is inherently sexist. And I love that movie.
> 
> But seriously, if gorgeous, brilliant Mary had never met her George Bailey, would she have ended up working in a library? Worse than that, would she have been an old maid -- a fate apparently worse than death when the movie was made in 1946?
> 
> I am not alone in my musings. Blaine Greteman, who writes for The Week, questions whether "The Nutcracker" is appropriate for young girls. He asks, "What the hell is going on with Godfather Drosselmeyer?"
> And feminists have long objected to that flirty Christmas Carol, "Baby It's Cold Outside." That's why every holiday season someone writes an article urging America to retire the song because of its rape-like undertones.
> 
> It starts innocently enough. Guy meets gal on cold Christmas night. They share a drink. I am all in until the duo sings this:
> 
> Man: Put some records on while I pour
> Gal: The neighbors might think
> Man: Baby, it's bad out there
> Gal: Say what's in this drink?
> Man: No cabs to be had out there
> 
> The song was written in 1944, when women were expected to, as billionaire Foster Friess "joked" in 2012, put aspirin "between their knees" for birth control. I try to keep an open mind, but yuck!
> 
> But have we become too sensitive to lyrics, movies and plays? CNN's legal analyst and my good friend, Paul Callan, wonders if the Broadway hit, "The Producers," could be censured. "I think ... Ulla was the sexy receptionist who got her butt tapped a few times by all of the people in this very successful Broadway show," he said on HLN. "I don't think we can run that on Broadway anymore, given Wendy's attitude about these things and how dead serious people are about this."
> 
> Wendy is Wendy Murphy -- a fiery former prosecutor and staunch defender of sex abuse victims. Murphy and Callan were arguing over whether a "zero-tolerance" attitude has taken hold in our culture -- one in which an accuser points a finger and the accused is automatically deemed guilty.
> 
> Pop culture is "not the point," Murphy said passionately. "These are real human beings; this is not theater. Real human beings and women have a right to work in equal and safe conditions. That's not asking for much."
> 
> However, old-fashioned songs, plays and ballets are a part of the real world. They can influence the way kids think about gender roles. Perhaps it is time we retire these dinosaurs and bask in a brighter, more equitable future. It's happening right under our noses.
> 
> After all, women are leading the box office in 2017 -- and not one, unlike Ulla in "The Producers," sings a song called "If You Got It, Flaunt It."
> The "Last Jedi" features Rey, a smart, strong freedom fighter. "Wonder Woman" boasts a superhero who is compassionate, smart and a kick-ass fighter. And "Beauty and the Beast" features Belle, who refuses to settle for a man who is not up to her standards.
> 
> That's not to say there hasn't been backlash. Remember the all-female remake of "Ghostbusters?" Sexist and racist trolls, angry that women replaced the original male characters, made life hell for Melissa McCarthy, Kate McKinnon, Kristen Wiig and especially Leslie Jones.
> 
> The hateful provocateur Milo Yiannopoulos was front and center. He told ABC News the recast made him feel oppressed. "I would rather a healthier, equitable arrangement that existed between the sexes rather than the sort of vindictive feminism that seems to exist now," Yiannopoulos said. "And by the way, most people agree with me. Fewer than one in five women in America describe themselves as a feminist, because they see what I see."
> 
> Too bad, Milo. The "Ocean's 8" trailer has just taken social media by storm. And Sandra Bullock, Anne Hathaway, Rihanna, Cate Blanchett and Mindy Kaling have replaced the original male cast.
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> The cast is ready to go to war with sexist trolls who might be angry that women are treading into male territory. As Bullock told Entertainment Weekly, "I'll tell you, we've got some feisty women that will fight right back."
> 
> I plan to run to the theater to see Sandy and company rule. But have I cooled to classics like "It's a Wonderful Life" and "Baby It's Cold Outside?" Kinda. I most certainly will never watch that movie or hear that song in the same way I did when I was a kid. And that's a good thing.


This dovetails nicely with an NPR discussion to which I was listening at 6:00am today in which some lady was tirelessly talking about how "princess culture" pushed by Disney had corrupted whole generations of little girls and argued on behalf of banning _Snow White_ and _The Little Mermaid_ among other titles.


----------



## Smarky Mark

DesolationRow said:


> This dovetails nicely with an NPR discussion to which I was listening at 6:00am today in which some lady was tirelessly talking about how "princess culture" pushed by Disney had corrupted whole generations of little girls and argued on behalf of banning _Snow White_ and _The Little Mermaid_ among other titles.


She never had her own Prince Charming growing up so no one else is allowed to either.


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21




----------



## Stinger Fan

virus21 said:


>


Modern Marvel is a shell of its former self unfortunately.


----------



## virus21

Stinger Fan said:


> Modern Marvel is a shell of its former self unfortunately.


Probably why Bendis is leaving


----------



## Stinger Fan

virus21 said:


> Probably why Bendis is leaving


I don't know , though he seems like he'd be a shoe in for a SJW type just looking at his creations anyway


----------



## DesolationRow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946354949553876992


----------



## deepelemblues

DesolationRow said:


> :lmao @Christmas DOPAmine :lmao
> 
> :lol :done :lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/944922249756323841
> :lol :lol :lol


You know what this gets you

Eventually it gets you Nazis

Real actual Nazis

Their symbols won't be swastikas and they'll mainly hate something other than the Jews (but they'll still hate the Jews as well) but they will be Nazis


----------



## DesolationRow

deepelemblues said:


> You know what this gets you
> 
> Eventually it gets you Nazis
> 
> Real actual Nazis
> 
> Their symbols won't be swastikas and they'll mainly hate something other than the Jews (but they'll still hate the Jews as well) but they will be Nazis


Good point.

It appears to be what is wanted. Which is insane, but here we are.


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21




----------



## CamillePunk

Let's not normalize white people's behavior. :lol It's like someone read a hilarious black Twitter joke and mistook it for a serious statement about social justice and race relations and are now writing serious articles to support it.


----------



## DesolationRow

Full article here: http://www.theatlantic.com/educatio...of-bilingual-schools/549278/#article-comments



> The Intrusion of White Families Into Bilingual Schools
> 
> Will the growing demand for multilingual early-childhood programs push out the students these programs were designed to serve?
> 
> A child's drawing of the American flag is depicted alongside Chinese characters
> 
> Lucy Nicholson / Reuters
> 
> CONOR WILLIAMS 7:00 AM ET
> 
> Stephanie Lugardo’s second-grade classroom at Academia Antonia Alonso in Wilmington, Delaware, is bubbling. Students chatter with one another as they work, smiling and joking and wiggling in and out of their chairs. Sure—it’s an elementary-school classroom. It’s expected to exude the earnest joy of children growing into themselves. But this one is different. Smiles break out on an array of faces, and the chatter spills out in English and Spanish.
> 
> This is an incarnation of a new American pluralism, one of the latest iterations of Walt Whitman’s “teeming nation of nations” flowering in “their curiosity and welcome of novelty.” Downstairs, in a kindergarten class, an African American student exclaims to her friend, “I know how to say that in Spanish!”


Only a few months ago _The Atlantic_ was bemoaning the exodus of whites leaving public schools and dual language programs. :lol Now _The Atlantic_ is announcing alarm over "white/privileged" students pushing others out and white families "hoarding" such programs. :lol

Perusing the data on dual language vs. English immersion courses and programs, as with every other academic endeavor, it largely hinges upon the individual child. Smarter kids perform well under either/or, while kids who are not particularly bright tend to perform poorly under either/or.

Bilingual programs, whatever one wishes to think of them, are enormous incubators of jobs for Spanish-speaking teachers, thus maximizing certain ethnic umbrellas within academia, which inspires fervent defending of them on the whole in California but for one location.


----------



## Pratchett

If you haven't already seen the newest Star Wars movie, *The Last Jedi*, then don't watch this video because *SPOILERS*:






If you have already seen it, then enjoy because :mj4


----------



## Reaper




----------



## Steve Black Man

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946905982847868929
My God :lol

Well, if this type of shit ends up shortening the lifespans of SJW snowflakes, I won't complain :draper2


----------



## virus21

Steve Black Man said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946905982847868929
> My God :lol
> 
> Well, if this type of shit ends up shortening the lifespans of SJW snowflakes, I won't complain :draper2


That and if we would have to fight them, it would be easier


----------



## DesolationRow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946869847673229312


----------



## Reaper

Day 2 of MASSIVE protests in Iran against the oppression of their terrorist regime. 

Day 2 of ALMOST COMPLETE liberal silence on the issue .. because trees and smiling at people is racist and a much bigger issue.

So-called Muslim feminists are also silent.


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21

Buzzfeed goning to Buzzfeed
http://archive.is/rJscv


----------



## Steve Black Man

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947257490017841153
No words...


----------



## DesolationRow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947227155393597441

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947216352124784640

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947234235546554369
Stalin and Beria had no idea what propaganda was in comparison to this. 

It reminds me of Theodore Dalrymple's statement: "The purpose of communist propaganda was not to persuade or convince, not to inform, but to humiliate; and therefore, the less it corresponded to reality the better. If you examine political correctness, it has the same effect and is intended to."


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak

Steve Black Man said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947257490017841153
> No words...


So is incest going to be added to the whole....

LGBTQ.....RSTUVWXY and Z thing?



Saw a friend share this on Facebook had a good chuckle... 










Then I read the comments... sigh


----------



## Reaper

.


----------



## Steve Black Man

Orwell & Goode year in review thread.

This is absolute gold, and sums up 2017 in a nutshell xD


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947576091950157825


----------



## DesolationRow

@Steve Black Man you fortunately beat me to the punch. I was right there considering posting that here and you got there first. Good for you. :lol (Y)


----------



## Steve Black Man

DesolationRow said:


> @Steve Black Man you fortunately beat me to the punch. I was right there considering posting that here and you got there first. Good for you. :lol (Y)


----------



## DesolationRow

@Steve Black Man. :lol
@SelinaKyle @Miss Sally @CamillePunk @Merry Reaper


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947516233347342336


----------



## Miss Sally

DesolationRow said:


> @Steve Black Man. :lol
> 
> @SelinaKyle @Miss Sally @CamillePunk @Merry Reaper
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947516233347342336


Her twitter background is her hugging black children, the white savior complex is powerful with this one.

I have to admit I love these people who support Iranian Protests but don't support Free Speech and Protests here.



DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947227155393597441
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947216352124784640
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947234235546554369
> Stalin and Beria had no idea what propaganda was in comparison to this.
> 
> It reminds me of Theodore Dalrymple's statement: "The purpose of communist propaganda was not to persuade or convince, not to inform, but to humiliate; and therefore, the less it corresponded to reality the better. If you examine political correctness, it has the same effect and is intended to."


Madre de dios! Are they actually trying to change history? I hope these assclowns stay away from any other History lest "We was Kings" actually becomes a book taught in school. I don't even think some of our most "Progressive" here would not be embarrassed by this nonsense.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Stinger Fan

Miss Sally said:


> Her twitter background is her hugging black children, the white savior complex is powerful with this one.
> 
> I have to admit I love these people who support Iranian Protests but don't support Free Speech and Protests here.
> 
> 
> 
> Madre de dios! Are they actually trying to change history? I hope these assclowns stay away from any other History lest "We was Kings" actually becomes a book taught in school. I don't even think some of our most "Progressive" here would not be embarrassed by this nonsense.


Well, there was that teacher who was trying to teach students that whites invented slavery . Don't remember if there was that big of an outrage over it though


----------



## virus21




----------



## deepelemblues

Miss Sally said:


> Her twitter background is her hugging black children, the white savior complex is powerful with this one.
> 
> I have to admit I love these people who support Iranian Protests but don't support Free Speech and Protests here.
> 
> 
> 
> Madre de dios! Are they actually trying to change history? I hope these assclowns stay away from any other History lest "We was Kings" actually becomes a book taught in school. I don't even think some of our most "Progressive" here would not be embarrassed by this nonsense.


Did YOU know that Edward I was actually a MOOR and that's why the racist English killed his son? That's right, England had TWO BLACK KINGS 700 years ago! - Soon to be BBC special


----------



## Steve Black Man

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948213627525521408


----------



## Mutant God

Steve Black Man said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947257490017841153


Sounds more like a porno


----------



## TripleG

Steve Black Man said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948213627525521408





Steve Black Man said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947257490017841153
> No words...


----------



## Reaper

I get these updates on my facebook regularly. 

For all the fucking demands the government makes with regards to your money ... as well as all the hate individuals get for hating the government ... While this comes from the official local government .. not ONE of these shelters is government funded or operated:










I put this in here because I couldn't find a relevant thread but I wanted people who frequent this thread to think about it for a second.


----------



## Miss Sally

deepelemblues said:


> Did YOU know that Edward I was actually a MOOR and that's why the racist English killed his son? That's right, England had TWO BLACK KINGS 700 years ago! - Soon to be BBC special


Wouldn't shock me, most people don't even know early Europeans in Spain, Britain, Ireland etc, the Norse lands and Germania/Frankish areas were populated by white people who had tribal traditions and ceremonies similar to Native Americans and other tribal peoples. It's crazy how Europeans don't even know the very basics of their own history.

Or maybe they do and it's "Too white" so must be changed to make, someone, anyone feel better?


----------



## Reaper

Miss Sally said:


> Wouldn't shock me, most people don't even know early Europeans in Spain, Britain, Ireland etc, the Norse lands and Germania/Frankish areas were populated by white people who had tribal traditions and ceremonies similar to Native Americans and other tribal peoples. It's crazy how Europeans don't even know the very basics of their own history.
> 
> Or maybe they do and it's "Too white" so must be changed to make, someone, anyone feel better?


Sociology and Feminism both marketed themselves as "easy" degrees which attracted a lot of idiots to those programs and they literally fed them lies. 

Now we have 10's of thousands of parhae likhae jahil (educated illiterates) perpetuating and creating myth after myth after myth.


----------



## virus21

> California has leveled misdemeanor charges against 41-year-old Mark Feigin after he sent five anti-Muslim posts to the Islamic Center of Southern California’s (ICSC) Facebook page in 2016.
> The California Attorney General’s office argues that his comments constituted “repeated contact by means of an electronic communication device” with “intent to annoy or harass,” a misdemeanor under California law, Reason.com reported Friday. California courts are scheduled to begin the trial Jan. 2, according to court records. Feigin admitted in October 2016 that he wrote the following comments between Sept. 17 and 25 of the same year.
> “THE TERROR HIKE … SOUNDS LIKE FUN” (In reference to the Center’s advertised “Sunset Hike”)
> “THE MORE MUSLIMS WE ALLOW INTO AMERICA THE MORE TERROR WE WILL SEE.”
> “PRACTICING ISLAM CAN SLOW OR EVEN REVERSE THE PROCESS OF HUMAN EVOLUTION.”
> “Islam is dangerous – fact: the more muslim savages we allow into america – the more terror we will see -this is a fact which is undeniable.”
> “Filthy muslim shit has no place in western civilization.”
> ICSC Communications Coordinator Kristin Stangas blocked Feigin soon after he made the final post, but also kept copies of the comments to pursue legal action. The Los Angeles Police Department arrested Feigin Oct. 19 and interviewed him. Feigin is now arguing that his charges should be dismissed because they are based on an unconstitutional application of the law.
> Specifically, Cal. Penal Code § 653m(b) states that “every person who, with intent to annoy or harass, makes repeated telephone calls or makes repeated contact by means of an electronic communication device … to another person is … guilty of a misdemeanor. Nothing in this subdivision shall apply to telephone calls or electronic contacts made in good faith or during the ordinary course and scope of business.”
> The AG’s office argues that Facebook comments are not legally different from telephone calls in this circumstance, and that Feigin’s intent was clearly to “annoy or harass,” making his actions illegal.


http://archive.is/SvWqm

In other news, California has unveiled its new state anthem:


----------



## MrMister

The English are really weird right now. They make our virtue signaling seem ok.

I watched Gunpowder which is a mini series about the plot to blow up Parliament in 1605. There were two token black guys, one of which was a scribe. They're only there for a few seconds but it screams tokenism and was kinda funny. Neither have any speaking lines. 

See we put black people in the show because we are NOT racist.

It's pretty bad btw and I don't recommend it. Liv Tyler is randomly in it. So is Jon Snow. Game of Thrones must really go out their way to hide the fact he might be only 5 feet tall. Everyone in Gunpowder including Tyler towers over him lol. Nothing wrong with being short, it's just funny GoT seems to hide this fact. PUT HIM NEXT TO EMILIA HE'LL LOOK TALL!


----------



## DesolationRow

Literally bumped into Kit Harington outside a San Francisco _Game of Thrones_ fan function event. The man is tiny. 

:lol I am sure the producers love placing Harington next to Emilia Clark and Peter Dinklage.


----------



## DesolationRow

@Mercy @CamillePunk @Merry Reaper @Miss Sally @Pratchett @virus21


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

MrMister said:


> The English are really weird right now. They make our virtue signaling seem ok.
> 
> I watched Gunpowder which is a mini series about the plot to blow up Parliament in 1605. There were two token black guys, one of which was a scribe. They're only there for a few seconds but it screams tokenism and was kinda funny. Neither have any speaking lines.
> 
> See we put black people in the show because we are NOT racist.
> 
> It's pretty bad btw and I don't recommend it. Liv Tyler is randomly in it. So is Jon Snow. Game of Thrones must really go out their way to hide the fact he might be only 5 feet tall. Everyone in Gunpowder including Tyler towers over him lol. Nothing wrong with being short, it's just funny GoT seems to hide this fact. PUT HIM NEXT TO EMILIA HE'LL LOOK TALL!


The BBC openly and proudly admit that they use discriminatory practices to make a certain % of the company specific demographics through quotas and fast tracking.

Not to mention the former director general of the company referring to the place as "hideously white" and this little gem from Dr Who writer Steven Moffat -

*“And we’ve kind of got to tell a lie: we’ll go back into history and there will be black people where, historically, there wouldn’t have been, and we won’t dwell on that. We’ll say, ‘To hell with it, this is the imaginary, better version of the world. By believing in it, we’ll summon it forth"*













.......


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948333925901877248
:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Stinger Fan

Lesnar Turtle said:


> The BBC openly and proudly admit that they use discriminatory practices to make a certain % of the company specific demographics through quotas and fast tracking.
> 
> Not to mention the former director general of the company referring to the place as "hideously white" and this little gem from Dr Who writer Steven Moffat -
> 
> *“And we’ve kind of got to tell a lie: we’ll go back into history and there will be black people where, historically, there wouldn’t have been, and we won’t dwell on that. We’ll say, ‘To hell with it, this is the imaginary, better version of the world. By believing in it, we’ll summon it forth"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......


These are the same type of people who refuse to acknowledge that millions of white people were slaves for hundreds of years, then talk about "whitewashing" history :lol


----------



## Miss Sally

Lesnar Turtle said:


> The BBC openly and proudly admit that they use discriminatory practices to make a certain % of the company specific demographics through quotas and fast tracking.
> 
> Not to mention the former director general of the company referring to the place as "hideously white" and this little gem from Dr Who writer Steven Moffat -
> 
> *“And we’ve kind of got to tell a lie: we’ll go back into history and there will be black people where, historically, there wouldn’t have been, and we won’t dwell on that. We’ll say, ‘To hell with it, this is the imaginary, better version of the world. By believing in it, we’ll summon it forth"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......


So basically ignore History for a show based on time traveling History because, fuck it why not? Then double down by saying it's accurate within the show? This is too funny because it's white people doing this, not random non-white people. The self hate is Uncle Rukus levels.

Christ keep these people away from my Hispanic or Jewish History, they'll be saying the Aztecs had black kings and the Jews during WWII were all black.


----------



## Steve Black Man

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948366903667511299


----------



## Reaper




----------



## virus21

Miss Sally said:


> So basically ignore History for a show based on time traveling History because, fuck it why not? Then double down by saying it's accurate within the show? This is too funny because it's white people doing this, not random non-white people. The self hate is Uncle Rukus levels.
> 
> Christ keep these people away from my Hispanic or Jewish History, they'll be saying the Aztecs had black kings and the Jews during WWII were all black.


Don't worry, Doctor Who hasn't been good in years. And Moffat seems like a arrogant cunt in real life.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Merry Reaper said:


>


Progressive identity politics meets deeply conservative old school religious attitudes. Quite the powder keg.


----------



## virus21

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Progressive identity politics meets deeply conservative old school religious attitudes. Quite the powder keg.


Fuck em. Lets be Darwinian and look at this as a Survival of the Fittest. The Swedes are not fit to survive.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/949056833301483522


----------



## TripleG

Merry Reaper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/949056833301483522


Oops.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Merry Reaper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/949056833301483522


OMG. :lmao The amount of butt-hurt that liberals are these days is amazing.

:lmao


----------



## virus21

Showstopper said:


> OMG. :lmao The amount of butt-hurt that liberals are these days is amazing.
> 
> :lmao


Its certainly is entertaining. These people would be screwed if they had to go out into the real world


----------



## DOPA

Merry Reaper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/949056833301483522


:lmao :lmao :lmao

That is fucking amazing.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Reaper




----------



## 2 Ton 21

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-women-opera-carmen/opera-carmen-gets-new-ending-to-stop-violence-against-women-idUSKBN1ES1Q6



> *Opera 'Carmen' gets new ending to stop violence against women*
> 
> LONDON (Thomson Reuters Foundation) - After more than 140 years of being stabbed to death on stage, the gypsy heroine of the opera “Carmen” gets her own revenge in a new Italian production - shooting her thwarted lover instead.
> 
> The globally popular opera by French composer Georges Bizet, that held its premiere in 1875, will have a new ending when it opens on Jan. 7 in Florence to highlight the ongoing battle to stop violence against women in Italy.
> 
> In the latest version, written by Italian director Leo Muscato, the flirtatious, fiery Carmen no longer dies at the hand of her rejected lover Don Jose whom she has abandoned for a bullfighter but pulls a gun on him.
> 
> The head of Florence’s Teatro del Maggio Musicale Foundation, Cristiano Chiarot, said he discussed changing the opera with Muscato to give it a more modern ending.
> 
> “At a time when our society is having to confront the murder of women, how can we dare to applaud the killing of a woman?” Chiarot, who took up the role last year, told the Thomson Reuters Foundation in an email.
> 
> Italian National Institute of Statistics figures show one in three Italian women aged 16-70 experienced physical or sexual violence in 2014 while 149 women were murdered in 2016, half of whom were killed by partners or ex-partners.
> 
> The United Nations in 2012 said violence against women remained a “significant problem in Italy” and called domestic abuse “the most pervasive form of violence in Italy”.
> 
> The government has since adopted tougher laws to crackdown on violence against women but violence against women remains pervasive amid a culture of patriarchy, Chiarot said.
> 
> “(Our opera) is an attempt to highlight the modern-day abuse and mistreatment of women in Italy where femicide is not an uncommon occurrence,” Chiarot added.
> 
> Paolo Antonio Klun, a spokesman from the Maggio, said the new “Carmen” was taking a stand when there is so much violence against women as theater had a social role to fulfill.
> 
> “The theater must have an ethical and social function. It must transmit a message against violence,” he told the Thomson Reuters Foundation


----------



## Miss Sally

Merry Reaper said:


>


The Ok hand symbol is still being regarded as racist? What a bunch of mongs!

Changing the end of Carmen? Oh I wonder what else needs to be changed!


----------



## virus21

> Meechan’s trial was delayed for the umpteenth time on Friday, to March 20.
> The 30-year-old YouTube entertainer was charged with committing a hate crime after he recorded his girlfriend’s pug, Buddha, responding to statements like “gas the Jews” and “sieg heil” by raising its paw.
> Meechan, has made repeatedly clearly in his YouTube videos and in personal conversations with me that he does not have Nazi sympathies, and denies being a racist. He told me that the phrases he used in the joke video were simply the “most horrible phrases [he] could think of.”
> Meechan made the same argument in court.
> Prosecutors disagree with Meechan, and say that the video was “an odious criminal act that was dressed up to look like a joke.”
> “The Crown contention is that the inclusion of the dog is an attempt to muddy the waters around him making, producing and posting the video,” they said.
> Following its publication to YouTube in April 2016, some members of the public lodged complaints to the police who then arrested him for allegedly committing a “hate crime.”
> Speaking to the court, Meechan says that he made the video to annoy his girlfriend Suzanne Kelly, 29, who was present in court to support him.
> Prosecutors argue that the comedy video is “anti-Semitic in nature,” and could cause fear and alarm to the public and stoke religious hatred. Prosecutors are also charging Meechan with posting a video on social media and YouTube, which they claim was offensive because it is “anti-Semitic and racist in nature.” The prosecution claims that the video was aggravated by religious bigotry.
> Addressing the court, prosecutors asked Sheriff Derek O’Carroll to convict Meechan for the video.
> “This is not some two and a half hour production with many shards every half hour, this is a toxic distillation of what he may call the best bits of his video,” said the sheriff. “He has made very, very, sure the phrase ‘gas the Jews’ is repeated over and over and over again. He has constructed the video and he accepts that within a short time frame the noxious phrase is uttered 23 times by him.”
> The sheriff said the phrase “contains a clear threat of incitement to carry out a seriously violent act.”
> According to independent journalist Lauren Southern, who was present in court, Crown prosecutors argued that Meechan “is colluding with his pug to use adorableness to trick people into gassing football stadiums full of people.”
> “No, I’m not joking,” Southern tweeted.


http://archive.is/QRUSh#selection-539.0-601.1


----------



## virus21




----------



## Vic Capri

Germany is slowly going back to its Nazi roots with his continuing war with "hate speech".

- Vic


----------



## DesolationRow

@Mercy @CamillePunk @Merry Reaper @virus21 @Makise Kurisu @Miss Sally

http://www.campusreform.org/?ID=10342



> Meritocracy is a ‘tool of whiteness,’ claims math professor
> 
> Toni Airaksinen
> New York Campus Correspondent
> @Toni_Airaksinen
> on Jan 08, 2018 at 7:53 AM E
> 
> A math education professor at Brooklyn College contends in a recent academic article that “meritocracy” in math classes is a “tool of whiteness.”
> 
> Laurie Rubel implicates both meritocracy and “color-blindness” as ideological precepts that hold back racial minorities from succeeding in math classes in an article for the peer-reviewed Journal of Urban Mathematics Education.
> 
> Rubel, who taught high school math for nine years before becoming a professor, argues that while meritocracy is commonly linked to hard work and talent, it also “functions as a tool of whiteness” because it “ignores systemic barriers and institutional structures that prevent opportunity and success.”
> 
> Color-blindness, too, can be an issue for math teachers, according to Rubel, who asserts that “Teachers who claim color-blindness—that is, they claim to not notice the race of their students—are, in effect, refusing to acknowledge the impact of enduring racial stratification on students and their families.
> 
> “By claiming not to notice, the teacher is saying that she is dismissing one of the most salient features of the child’s identity and that she does not account for it in her curricular planning and instruction,” Rubel adds, citing education theorist Gloria Ladson-Billings.
> 
> [RELATED: Profs say classroom ‘civility’ promotes ‘white racial power’]
> 
> Even math teachers who acknowledge race, such as those who indicate that they “can’t relate” in certain ways to students who are of a different race, are called out in Rubel’s paper.
> 
> If math teachers notice racial differences between themselves and their students, Rubel elaborates, “those differences are typically cast in terms of deficit constructions about students, their places, and their families.”
> 
> To mediate this, Rubel recommends that math teachers incorporate more social justice issues into math lessons, but warns that even “teaching for social justice” can be a “tool of whiteness” if teachers are not sufficiently attuned to the experiences of minority students.
> 
> This is because even social justice-minded professors may inadvertently hold the “belief that effort is always rewarded, [which corresponds] to various tools of whiteness, like the myths of meritocracy and colorblindness,” Rubel writes.
> 
> Campus Reform reached out to Rubel for comment, but did not receive a response in time for publication.
> 
> Follow the author of this article on Twitter: @Toni_Airaksinen


----------



## MrMister

What an amazing catch-22 Rubel has created. Pretty decent con job imo.


Also regarding Carmen...also we need Lady Macbeth to not only survive the play, but she's the one that kills her husband and she becomes QUEEN. Strong and independent to be stax.


----------



## Reaper

DesolationRow said:


> @Mercy @CamillePunk @Merry Reaper @virus21 @Makise Kurisu @Miss Sally
> 
> http://www.campusreform.org/?ID=10342


Asians and Indians are white people now apparently considering we perform the best out of all races in America.


----------



## virus21

DesolationRow said:


> @Mercy @CamillePunk @Merry Reaper @virus21 @Makise Kurisu @Miss Sally
> 
> http://www.campusreform.org/?ID=10342


So he basically says Meritocracy is wrong because non-whites aren't as good as whites? Also, calling Social Justice a possible tool of white people is just funny. I guess that was the only thing left they haven't called racist yet.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Merry Reaper said:


> Asians and Indians are white people now apparently considering we perform the best out of all races in America.


Tut tut! you guys having to go fuck up the narrative being all successful and shit! wheres your "poc" solidarity man?!


----------



## Reaper

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Tut tut! you guys having to go fuck up the narrative being all successful and shit! wheres your "poc" solidarity man?!


Don't worry. For the interest of these narratives our combined entire population doesn't exist. We're ghosts.

Unfortunately, you'll find the richer half of us advocating for social justice issues too because most of us are impressionable and need our friends. Some of us think that we won't have friends if we don't support our friends' politics.


----------



## virus21

Merry Reaper said:


> Asians and Indians are white people now apparently considering we perform the best out of all races in America.


Thats Communism for you. No one must ever exceed anyone else. All must be equal to be fair.



> A Florida professor teaching a "White Racism" course designed to show "the U.S. has been and remains a white supremacist society” will have his classroom guarded by two police officers as his students meet for the first time Tuesday, the university has revealed.
> Ted Thornhill, an assistant professor of sociology at Florida Gulf Coast University, said out of an abundance of caution he sent campus police 46 pages of disturbing emails and voicemail messages he received after the class was announced, The News-Press of Fort Myers, Fla. reported.
> "We have prepared for any possible distractions related to Tuesday's first class of the White Racism course, but we are expecting normal campus civility as our students engage in this and other courses at the spring semester's start," Susan Evans, FGCU's spokeswoman and chief of staff, told the newspaper.
> 
> Thornhill said none of the messages threatened violence or a disruption of the class, but some called him racial slurs. A few prospective students told the professor they had safety concerns.
> "The number of emails I got pales in comparison to the thousands and thousands of comments and post on all manner of social media and traditional media outlet websites that said things that were unspeakable," he told The News-Press.
> "Cancer (Stage 4) is what you and your family deserve for spreading hate, lies & intolerance," one email said, according to the newspaper.
> A security plan was put in place after the professor met with FGCU’s president and other school officials. Administrators would not say if police will remain for the rest of the semester and campus police would not comment on the plan, The News-Press reported.
> "I think most of us don't anticipate there being any unrest or protest or anything like that," Thornhill said. "But it's more of a prudent measure to have law enforcement present just in case."
> He called the reaction to the course "upsetting but perhaps not entirely surprising given the nature of these more rabid white racists."
> Thornhill told Fox News in November that his class is “about the search for truth” and any controversy around the title or description proves its “urgency.”
> “Too many Americans, especially whites, are cocooned in a ‘bubble of unreality’ as it concerns racial matters,” Thornhill said.
> Students will read “important scholarship” to “gain a deeper and more sophisticated understanding of race, white racism, racial inequality, and white supremacy,” in addition to challenging “widely and adamantly held, but empirically unsubstantiated myths about racial matters in the U.S.,” Thornhill added.
> Thornhill was adamant that the course isn’t “anti-white” but rather is “anti-white racism.”
> “Clearly, not all white people are racists; some are even anti-racist,” Thornhill said, though he added all white people “derive, in some measure, material and psychological benefits by virtue of being racialized as white.”
> The course was expanded from 35 to 50 students and is currently at capacity.
> Sociology major Ché Hall, 20, is one of the 50 students enrolled in the class and told The News-Press that she has heard chatter about students showing up on the first day to see if others cause problems.
> "I think a lot of people who said that they would come to start issues are just saying that and won't actually come," she added.


www.foxnews.com/us/2018/01/09/white-racism-class-at-florida-university-will-be-guarded-by-police-officers.html


----------



## Reaper

virus21 said:


> Thats Communism for you. No one must ever exceed anyone else. All must be equal to be fair.
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com/us/2018/01/09/white...rsity-will-be-guarded-by-police-officers.html


Funny thing is that Chinese have gone through communism and abandoned it. Since they abandoned it their poorest class has indeed been one wealthier just as Adam Smith predicted. Same with India.

Meanwhile the west that created the system that works are now against it.


----------



## DesolationRow

Merry Reaper said:


> Asians and Indians are white people now apparently considering we perform the best out of all races in America.


Yep. Your group is quite problematic these days with Asians and Indians, through merit, hard work and high intelligence, outperforming whites in countries that are purportedly bastions of oppressive systemic white supremacy and racism. While the left has performed its deeds chiefly through ignoring Asians' and Indians' existence, eventually the sights will be turned on them. Unfortunate that so many vote the way they do as you point out. :lol


----------



## Reaper

Well. I was raised to accept responsibility for my failures just as much as I was taught to take pride in my successes. 

Self made men tend to pass on this very valuable life lesson and most people from that part of the world are self made. 

At one time so we're people in the west who built the west. But we're too far removed from having to build things. When socieites are built, boredom sets in and people that have lived through generations of plenty don't value the work that was required to get there. They feel entitled to it. Or simply waste away in luxury. 

I believe that was one of the reasons why Rome fell as well.

Us immigrants who came to the west legally know the value of work and the effort required to build something...and building families and secure financial futures is something that we're still rooted to. Maybe third / fourth generation Indians might start failing as well.


----------



## virus21

> White people are not the only ones in trouble with social justice professors, as Asians are the latest demographic to be accused of racism — this time in the form of “colorblind racism.”
> An Asian American Studies professor at the University of Illinois says that interactions between Asian American students and international Asian students carries the risk of reinforcing so-called “colorblind racism.” Soo Ah Kwon says that students reinforce that form of racism in their attempts to reach out to their international counterparts.
> Discovering that international students self-segregate by nationality, professor Kwon says that efforts to integrate them into the local community reflect the pervasiveness of “normative whiteness” on campus.
> “We problematize this schema not only because it places undue responsibility upon Asian American students but [because] it also renders the experiences of racial marginalization and discrimination invisible for international and domestic racial minority students,” writes Kwon.
> 
> Kwon says “colorblind racism” happens when people do not take race into account when confronting issues, which she argues is problematic because it ignores “structures of power that privileges whiteness and white supremacy.”
> Campus Reform reported on Tuesday that the professor and two co-authors made their comments in a special issue of Race, Ethnicity, and Education (REE).
> “In other words, efforts to mitigate racial difference is understood and marked as belonging to non-white students in a colorblind society,” Kwon said.
> Campus Reform reports that the professor and her co-authors based their conclusion on interviews with students at Midwestern University, as well as data from a four-year research project, which focused on Asian American cultural clubs. The clubs have, in recent years, made efforts to integrate foreign students due to their influx into Chicago-based colleges.
> Kwon found that despite efforts to integrate these students, many of them preferred to self-segregate among their own nationality. The international students described their decision as a “preference,” a notion Kwon found troubling. Instead of taking their word for it, the professor believes that their choices were based on “past historical injustices” and “contemporary racism under normative whiteness.”
> Kwon theorizes that “normative whiteness,” rather than personal comfort and preference, is what causes international Asian students to self-segregate. Citing a student named Sam, who had an “inability to make friends beyond his fellow circle of Asian Americans,” Kwon observed that the student didn’t consider that the issue to be caused by “forms of racial discrimination.”
> She argues that the fact international students didn’t see self-segregation as a problem only served to “reinforce colorblind racism,” as they chose not to blame their personal choices on anything else.
> To combat “colorblind racism,” Kwon says students’ preference for self-segregation must be contested by college administrators. She argues that it “must be an institutional responsibility that takes serious stock of racism and marginalization of domestic minority and international students on campus.”
> The professor does not offer any suggestions on how to force students to recognize that their personal preferences are dictated by white supremacy.


http://dailycaller.com/2018/01/09/professor-argues-asians-are-guilty-of-colorblind-racism/


----------



## DesolationRow

Merry Reaper said:


> Well. I was raised to accept responsibility for my failures just as much as I was taught to take pride in my successes.
> 
> Self made men tend to pass on this very valuable life lesson and most people from that part of the world are self made.
> 
> At one time so we're people in the west who built the west. But we're too far removed from having to build things. When socieites are built, boredom sets in and people that have lived through generations of plenty don't value the work that was required to get there. They feel entitled to it. Or simply waste away in luxury.
> 
> I believe that was one of the reasons why Rome fell as well.
> 
> Us immigrants who came to the west legally know the value of work and the effort required to build something...and building families and secure financial futures is something that we're still rooted to. Maybe third / fourth generation Indians might start failing as well.


Great thoughts.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Just saw this in the supermarket. Nothing like the sweet wholesome crunch of two dads in the morning.


----------



## Stinger Fan




----------



## Lesnar Turtle

So this thing a few streets away from me got burnt down last night by "anarchists" apparently in protest of the whole H&M situation.










Keep on fighting the good fight guys.


----------



## virus21

> Employees at Google who express "conservative viewpoints in politically-charged debates" may find themselves blacklisted by managers at the company, alleges an explosive new lawsuit.
> And by blacklisted, that means their names may appear on actual lists, the suit contends.
> Google employees who identify as conservative say they have complained to HR and senior management about the blacklists.
> These allegations are part of a lawsuit filed on behalf of fired Google engineer James Damore that seeks to represent white males and conservatives who feel like they've been the target of discrimination.
> 
> 
> A well-known Republican San Francisco lawyer has filed a lawsuit against Google seeking to represent white, male or conservative employees who believe the company has discriminated against them.
> The lawyer is Harmeet Dhillon, a partner with the Dhillon Law Group in San Francisco and the former chairwoman of the Republican Party in San Francisco.
> She has been on the hunt for such victims since she took on fired Google engineer James Damore as a client in August. And on Monday she presented the first fruits of her research in a 161-page complaint that's chock full of allegations and screenshots.
> The most jaw-dropping allegation is that "Google publicly endorsed blacklists" of conservatives. The lawsuit claims that several hiring managers publicly vowed not to hire people categorized as "hostile voices" aka conservatives.
> For instance, one manager wrote on one internal forum, "I will never, ever hire/transfer you onto my team. Ever."
> Another manager wrote in another, "I keep a written blacklist of people whom I will never allow on or near my team, based on how they view and treat their coworkers. That blacklist got a little longer today."
> The lawsuit cites another post from another hiring manager that said, "If you express a dunderheaded opinion about religion, about politics, or about ‘social justice’, it turns out I am allowed to think you’re a halfwit... I’m perfectly within my rights to mentally categorize you in my [d*ckhead] box... Yes, I maintain (mentally, and not (yet) publicly)."
> Interestingly, the lawsuit doesn't show the statements that provoked such strong reactions from these managers. It only characterizes them as "tactfully expressed conservative viewpoints in politically-charged debates."
> Whether expressing anti-diversity sentiments at a workplace is a protected "conservative viewpoint" or, rather, a form of bigotry that actually creates a hostile environment is at the heart of the case — and it reflects a broader debate gripping the country under the divisive presidency of Donald Trump.
> "Something resembling a trial"
> The lawsuit shows that in at least one case, a manager (a white woman), was contemplating keeping some kind of actual, public list of employee names.
> The manager wrote on an internal post, "I am thinking of something like a google doc that accepts comments, and which calls out those googlers that are unsupportive of diversity," she wrote.
> She wondered, in the post, whether special "trials" should be held for employees nominated for the list, to determine whether they belonged on it or not.
> The lawsuit shows her post as evidence:
> Damore lawsuit
> The lawsuit names other instances, too. It says that conservative employees reported such lists or other attempts to block them and their comments on Google's internal social media sites to HR who told them that employees have the right to block others or make statements about the type of employees they liked to work with.
> The lawsuit says that conservative employees on two occassions in the fall of 2017, also brought the matter of such lists up with Paul Manwell, Google CEO Sundar Pichai’s chief of staff, and to senior lawyer Kent Walker.
> This lawsuit was filed on behalf of Damore, the engineer who created a firestorm last summer with his memo about women in tech and his comments about how Google treats conservatives. It seeks class-action status to represent other white or male or conservatives employees who believe they faced discrimination at Google.
> A Google spokesperson says the company is ready to fight this lawsuit, telling us. "We look forward to defending against Mr. Damore's lawsuit in court."


http://archive.is/5gEHe#selection-917.0-1074.1


----------



## Pratchett

Lesnar Turtle said:


> So this thing a few streets away from me got burnt down last night by "anarchists" apparently in protest of the whole H&M situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on fighting the good fight guys.


I'm just going to assume that this gorilla (not a monkey, btw) sculpture is in no way connected to H&M, and that this was done by a group of opportunistic idiots who found an excuse to cause some mayhem. :sip


----------



## virus21

Pratchett said:


> I'm just going to assume that this gorilla (not a monkey, btw) sculpture is in no way connected to H&M, and that this was done by a group of opportunistic idiots who found an excuse to cause some mayhem. :sip


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Pratchett said:


> I'm just going to assume that this gorilla (not a monkey, btw) sculpture is in no way connected to H&M, and that this was done by a group of opportunistic idiots who found an excuse to cause some mayhem. :sip


Correct.

Presumably their next "mission" involves going to the zoo and kicking the monkeys, or perhaps burning down any store that sells coco pops.


----------



## Reaper

Must read :lmao 

http://thefederalist.com/2018/01/10...gles-office-environment/#.WlcIYT6b7Kg.twitter

Too much content to repost here. Would take me forever. So just go and read it. Some of the stuff in there reads like what would happen if you let the inmates run the asylum quite literally.


----------



## DoolieNoted

Lesnar Turtle said:


> So this thing a few streets away from me got burnt down last night by "anarchists" apparently in protest of the whole H&M situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on fighting the good fight guys.


It's like killing Harambe all over again.. :vincecry


----------



## Vic Capri

Ginuwine is being villainized by social justice warriors for refusing to be kissed by a transgender woman.

Welcome to 2018, y'all!﻿

- Vic


----------



## virus21

Vic Capri said:


> Ginuwine is being villainized by social justice warriors for refusing to be kissed by a transgender woman.
> 
> Welcome to 2018, y'all!﻿
> 
> - Vic


At this point online SJWs are pretty much toothless. So fuckem.


----------



## deepelemblues

Lesnar Turtle said:


> So this thing a few streets away from me got burnt down last night by "anarchists" apparently in protest of the whole H&M situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on fighting the good fight guys.


Tried to pull his dick out for Harambe but it got burned off :mj2


----------



## yeahbaby!

Vic Capri said:


> Ginuwine is being villainized by social justice warriors for refusing to be kissed by a transgender woman.
> 
> Welcome to 2018, y'all!﻿
> 
> - Vic


Lol. You can refuse a kiss from whoever you want goddamn it - maybe she just smelled funny or something.

Just saw an article on this as I was wasting time, I may be naive saying this but I still can't believe we now live in an age where it's acceptable to post tweets in articles from everyday ham and eggers trashing or supporting the Ginuwines of the world. Are we meant to put stock in these people? Who cares what they think? What are their qualifications other than knowing how to post a tweet?

I don't so much as blame the twittersphere itself and so-called SJWs for this sort of thing as I do the Newstainment sites that post it as if it should be taken seriously. Who the fuck cares? You can't stop idiots tweeting but you can stop reporting it FFS.


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21




----------



## Pratchett

virus21 said:


>


Was watching this with my wife and son. I laughed so hard I was crying.

:sodone at the first story he covered :sodone


----------



## Steve Black Man

And this is how people choose to respond to that stupid H&M ad.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/952114009448304640
Maybe target the executives that made the stupid decision to greenlight that ad instead of going after a bunch of minimum wage workers and managers that don't make a whole lot more than minimum wage themselves and have to deal with this shit. 

Luckily this idiot is being destroyed in the comments.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/951645757777629184


----------



## DesolationRow

Well the West has adopted suicide over the last fifteen years. Surely that is merely coincidental, however.


----------



## virus21

2 Ton 21 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/951645757777629184


No they haven't changed. Those people say that about anything that isn't them.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Lesnar Turtle

2 Ton 21 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/951645757777629184


Lol fuck, Friends is probably the most inoffensive thing imaginable.


----------



## virus21

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Lol fuck, Friends is probably the most inoffensive thing imaginable.


I wouldn't go that far. But remember, these are the type of people who thought Thomas the Tank Engine was racist, so there you go. Thankfully people are taking these fools less serious and are even going as far as to provoke them.

Imagine if they had watched Married With Children.


----------



## virus21




----------



## DesolationRow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/952434624512184321
:lol


----------



## 2 Ton 21

*Victoria Beckham's Glasses Set Impossible Weight Standards *


----------



## Miss Sally

DesolationRow said:


> Well the West has adopted suicide over the last fifteen years. Surely that is merely coincidental, however.


Reminds me of when Samurai would commit suicide by stabbing themselves and someone would then cut off their head with a sword. In this case it's the West stabbing it self with social justice while a burqa clad woman with problem glasses wielding a giant scimitar waits to cut off the head.


The whole thing confuses me, you want to spread the values you think are important but then want to mass import people who are ultra Religious, ultra conservative who also breed a lot, who get segregated and never fully assimilate and expect them to keep voting your way? Within 50 years everything they champion can get voted away by these very people.


----------



## virus21

Miss Sally said:


> Reminds me of when Samurai would commit suicide by stabbing themselves in the chest and someone would then cut off their head with a sword. In this case it's the West stabbing it self with social justice while a burqa claw woman with problem glasses wielding a giant scimitar waits to cut off the head.
> 
> 
> The whole thing confuses me, you want to spread the values you think are important but then want to mass import people who are ultra Religious, ultra conservative who also breed a lot, who get segregated and never fully assimilate and expect them to keep voting your way? Within 50 years everything they champion can get voted away by these very people.


I say let western Europe die. Just wash our hands of them. After the migrants get through, we can just go and reconquer it.


----------



## MrMister

virus21 said:


> I say let western Europe die. Just wash our hands of them. After the migrants get through, we can just go and reconquer it.


Ironically we'll be aided by the Russians.


----------



## virus21

MrMister said:


> Ironically we'll be aided by the Russians.


Honestly, they could probably run it better then who's in charge right now.


----------



## Draykorinee

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-42690207

How do people get through life?


----------



## DOPA




----------



## Reaper

draykorinee said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-42690207
> 
> How do people get through life?


That's what happens when you give a bunch of 18 year olds who have no clue what they want to do in life free money to go to "college" where they pick feminism, social studies and other bullcrap degrees that teach them this shit.

Seriously, when I have a kid, I'm not going to tell them to go to college if they don't know what they actually want to be in life. It's a complete waste otherwise. I'd rather help them write up a business plan and secure a loan for it than secure a loan for a college degree. 

One of my favorite writers puts it near perfectly (I guess I gravitate towards his POV so much because we're in a very similar situation as he is): 

https://www.dailywire.com/news/25739/walsh-matt-walsh



> WALSH: Don't Believe The Lie, Kids. You Don't 'Need' To Go To College. And You Probably Shouldn't.
> 
> We are close to reaching a significant landmark in our marriage: my wife’s student loans are very nearly paid off.
> 
> She is a stay-at-home mom to our three kids; she has many impressive talents that she has put to good use inside and outside the home, but, like so many people our age, she has not needed her degree for any of the wonderful things she has accomplished. For my part, I didn’t go to college at all. Yet we have used my income to pay for a college education that I never had and my wife never used. Money well spent, needless to say.
> 
> The only unusual thing about our situation is that we are a single-income family living on the income of the one who didn't go to college. But the fact that we are paying for an unused degree puts us in the same camp as the vast majority of people. Only about 27% of college grads are in a field related to their major.
> 
> I could go on for paragraphs listing all of the well-worn statistics proving beyond a shadow of a reasonable doubt that college degrees are often a gargantuan waste of time and money. I could mention all the millennial college grads who live at home with their parents; the college grads who can't pay their own bills; the college grads who are unemployed or underemployed. We could even talk about the college grads who pimp themselves out to "sugar daddies" to offset their crushing debt. And so on.
> 
> None of this seems to matter. Student loan debt has reached around one and a half trillion dollars, with no signs of slowing down. We continue to filter our kids through this system, saddling them (or ourselves) with a lifetime of debt, as if we cannot possibly conceive of any other option. We are now advised to have about $60,000 saved up per child so that our kids can spend four years earning a degree that will serve no function other than to look pretty hanging on the wall.
> 
> This is madness.
> 
> Here is the truth that we are paying a massive sum to avoid facing: Only a small minority of the population should go to a four-year institution. Almost no one should go right after high school. College is a tool. It should be used to advance a particular end. A student who enters college should be able to complete this sentence: "I'm going to school so that I can ____." If he can fill in that blank with "get into medical school" or "become an engineer," then he is in the right place. If he fills it with "I dunno, get some kind of job I guess" or "figure out what I want to do with my life" or "learn how to do a keg stand," then the last place on Earth he should be, at this moment in time, is a university.
> 
> A young person with no money, no means, no assets, no experience, no resume, cannot afford to pay $70,000 and four years of his life to "figure out" what he wants to do. In what other scenario would we recommend that an 18-year-old spend five figures on something without having a clear idea as to how he will use it? What would you say to your son if he came home with a $50,000 telescope that he purchased because he might want to be an astronomer at some point in the future, possibly?
> 
> Here is what almost every 18-year-old should do instead of college: something. Do something. College is not doing. College is learning, allegedly. Learning in a formal, structured environment. If you are 18, you've already been in that world for basically your entire life. Perhaps you need some more of it. But you don't know because you don't know yourself; you don't know what your talents are, your passions, your vocation, your skills. You have no skills. Because you haven't done anything yet. So, go do something. Get a job. Any job, really. Get a job in your town, or in North Dakota, or in Japan. Go forth into the world, untethered.
> 
> Maybe you will discover, out there in the wild, that you really do have a passion for medicine. Okay, now you can pursue that path. You won't be "behind." There is no "behind." Existence is not a race. But maybe you will discover that you want to be a mechanic. Okay, good thing you didn't waste your time in college. Maybe you will discover that you have a passion for sales. Okay, then go sell something. Maybe you will meet the love of your life and decide that you want to dedicate yourself to being a mother and homemaker. Okay, now you get to begin that new life without $60,000 of debt.
> 
> It's easier to discover your vocation outside of the claustrophobic confines of a university, and, best of all, it's free.
> 
> Now, I already know all of the objections to this plan. I'll address each of them:
> 
> 1. Objection: But you need a college education. Most jobs require it.
> 
> I submit that there is a big difference between "you need a college education" and "most jobs require it." It's true that many jobs require it, but that's only because many employers are too lazy and dumb to identify, assess, and recruit real talent. Instead they come up with arbitrary educational qualifiers and trust that whoever meets them must be suited for the job. As a result, many jobs are occupied by people who lack the ability to perform the task assigned.
> 
> It's a self-defeating model. It cannot last and it won't. Companies that create these pointless barriers, excluding talented and experienced applicants in favor of applicants with no talent and less experience, all because one has a piece of paper with the name of a school on it and the other does not, will eventually find that this system is unsustainable. I believe that many employers are already making this discovery.
> 
> Degrees are a bubble. Like BitCoin, their value is artificial. The more people who forgo the college path, choosing instead to forge their own, the quicker the bubble will burst. College will remain insanely expensive, and degrees will remain artificially "needed," as long as we all continue going along with the program. So, stop going along with it.
> 
> 2. Objection: An education has its own value. It's not all about getting a job.
> 
> Yes, this is true. You cannot put a price tag on learning. The problem is that colleges do put a price on it, and the price is financial ruin. Why pay that when you can learn for free? Pick up a book. Go online. This is the Information Age, after all. You have the sum total of all human knowledge right at your finger tips, and it doesn't have to cost you a dime. For me, it costs about $20 or $30 a month in used books. I learn every day. I learn about history, philosophy, theology, literature. I've read three books already this year and the year is only a week and a half old.
> 
> The problem is that the quality of a college education has declined precipitously as the cost of that education has risen dramatically. Again, in what other situation, in what other industry, would we tolerate such a dynamic? Imagine if Chick-Fil-A announced tomorrow that their chicken sandwiches will be made of rubber and they'll cost $650. Would you still go there for lunch the next day on the basis that the only other option is starvation?
> 
> 3. Objection: It's about the college experience!
> 
> Even if I were to agree that the "college experience" is desirable, what teenager can afford to spend $60,000 on an experience? An Alaskan cruise is also a nice experience but it should only be enjoyed by people who can afford it.
> 
> And what is the experience in most colleges? Stifling intellectual conformism, moral degradation, beer pong, casual sex, and probably one or two STDs. There may be some colleges that provide a more enriching environment (Hillsdale, Christendom, Franciscan, to name a few), but they are in the minority. A shrinking minority, at that.
> 
> For most colleges, the experience is the worst thing about it. Even if it tuition fell to ten bucks a year, I'd still recommend against college in most cases precisely because of the experience. It is simply mind boggling that any adult in the country, who has seen our culture and witnessed the sort of people these institutions produce, would still cite the formative "college experience" as an advantage of the university system. But every argument in favor of universal college attendance seems like this. Not only baseless but like it was formulated by someone who has not walked outside of their house or turned on the news since 1953.
> 
> Then again, what do I know? I'm just a dummy who didn't go to college.


Do read the whole thing. It's worth it.


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21

Based Poland


----------



## Miss Sally

draykorinee said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-42690207
> 
> How do people get through life?


Only one solution, censor and edit the past. Only way to be safe!


----------



## virus21




----------



## Reaper

Socialist propaganda mill is a perfect example of how the few profit from the free labor of the brainwashed.

It's deeply ironic and amusing to see this happen.

It also let's us recognize why it was so full of shit opinions and total and utter bullshit because its contributors were out of work unpaid college grads.









Their Network of contributors was nearly 100k useless and unpaid idiots.


----------



## Steve Black Man

Makise Kurisu said:


>


That Jordan B Peterson "debate" was a thing of beauty. I can't recall seeing someone so intellectually dominated in a long time. 

That man is a treasure.


----------



## virus21




----------



## deepelemblues

Steve Black Man said:


> That Jordan B Peterson "debate" was a thing of beauty. I can't recall seeing someone so intellectually dominated in a long time.
> 
> That man is a treasure.


which is why the british media has gone into overdrive trying to assassinate his character and discredit him by breathlessly reporting that cathy newman has been targeted for internet harassment and implying peterson is to blame even though he has said multiple times that people he debates should not be harassed and specifically said on twitter for people to leave cathy newman alone


----------



## virus21




----------



## birthday_massacre

wrong thread
weird how i posted reply in one thread and it jumped here


----------



## Steve Black Man

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955578344757714947


----------



## yeahbaby!

Steve Black Man said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955578344757714947


Headline actually a bit misleading, I looked first and thought only women were given more time, but actually everyone was.

Still changing the goalposts pretty retarded.


----------



## Miss Sally

yeahbaby! said:


> Headline actually a bit misleading, I looked first and thought only women were given more time, but actually everyone was.
> 
> Still changing the goalposts pretty retarded.


Could be worse, could be given the answers to the questions in the back of the book!


----------



## deepelemblues

Miss Sally said:


> Could be worse, could be given the answers to the questions in the back of the book!


Hey man, those high school math textbooks where they have the answers to the odd-numbered questions in the back saved my ass on math homework after I started cheefin the ganja

Seeing the answer helped me figure out how to arrive at that answer otherwise I woulda been so fucked on tests and quizzes, nothing else worked trying to figure out all the rules and the proper steps and shit


----------



## virus21

> (CNN) — In our current political climate, the term "cuck" -- short for "cuckservative" -- has become an insult of the so-called alt-right, aimed at men they view as spineless and emasculated. The slur has its roots in the concept of cuckolding, or having an adulterous partner.
> But, according to a recent study by David Ley, Justin Lehmiller and the writer Dan Savage, acting on cuckolding fantasies can be a largely positive experience for many couples, and hardly a sign of weakness.
> 
> References to cuckolding appear in literature as early as the 13th century, usually in the form of male characters who fear that their child has been sired by another man during an act of infidelity. Today, however, cuckolding has become fetishized into a powerful sexual fantasy for some men, who get aroused by the idea of their romantic partner engaging in sexual activity with someone else. Women also share this fantasy, but less so than men.
> "This fantasy has been around as long as marriage and sexuality," said Ley, whose book "Insatiable Wives" addresses cuckolding in heterosexual couples. "But we're hearing more and more about it these days, and more people are rejecting the social stigma against this fantasy."
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the numbers suggest that cuckolding, or at least thinking about it, is more common than you might imagine. For his forthcoming book, "Tell Me What You Want: The Science of Sexual Desire and How It Can Help Improve Your Sex Life," Lehmiller surveyed thousands of Americans and found that 58% of men and about a third of women had fantasized about cuckolding.
> "Men are more likely to fantasize about cuckolding, and they do it more often -- but there are a number of women who have these fantasies as well, which points to the need for more research focused on women's cuckolding desires," Lehmiller said.
> Initially viewed as a heterosexual phenomenon, it's increasingly prevalent among gay men, too. "I'd long gotten letters from straight couples into cuckolding (usually initiated by the husband), but none from gay couples until after marriage equality began to gather steam," explained writer and activist Savage. To learn more, Savage joined with Lehmiller and Ley for a study of cuckolding fantasies and experiences in 580 gay men.
> Their findings suggest that there are similarities between the way gay and straight men view cuckolding, but clear differences, too. Most notably, interracial and BDSM themes don't appear to be as common in gay men's cuckolding fantasies as they are among heterosexual men. The motivations behind these fantasies may also be different.
> Part of what makes cuckolding arousing for heterosexual men is that they tend to view it as a taboo act. "In a society or culture that idealizes monogamy, the cuckold fantasy is a current narrative that is available to people to conceptualize their sexual fantasies," said Ley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that may not be an influence for everyone. "For gay men, cuckolding isn't quite as taboo because the norm of lifelong monogamy isn't so strong in the LGBT community; however, it can still be arousing for a number of other reasons," said Lehmiller. For instance, fantasies about voyeurism and group sex seem to overlap with those about cuckolding in these men. "It's a sexual desire that can be easily customized to meet a wide range of sexual needs and desires, whether it's taboo sex, novelty, voyeurism or something else," he told me.
> And the emotions surrounding seeing your partner with someone else can add to the turn-on, explained Savage. "It's not cuckolding if there isn't an element of humiliation, degradation or denial," he said. "Our erotic imaginations have the ability to turn shame lemons into delicious kink lemonade."
> As a sex therapist, one of the more intriguing findings from this study involves the impact of cuckolding on relationships.
> "Overall, our research found that for the most part, cuckolding tends to be a positive fantasy and behavior," said Ley. "It doesn't appear to be evidence of disturbance, of an unhealthy relationship, or of disregard for one's partner." But there's an important caveat, added Lehmiller. "We found several personality factors that predict more positive experiences acting on cuckolding fantasies. For those who have a lot of relationship anxiety or abandonment issues, who lack intimacy and communication, and who aren't careful, detail-oriented planners, acting on a consensual non-monogamy fantasy could very well be a negative experience," he said. "In other words, not everyone who has a cuckolding fantasy should think about acting on it."
> Follow CNN Health on Facebook and Twitter
> See the latest news and share your comments with CNN Health on Facebook and Twitter.
> Remember that sometimes just sharing a sexy thought can be arousing enough -- you don't have to follow through. If you are thinking about acting on a cuckolding fantasy, it's worth stepping back first and making sure your relationship is in a good place and that you have strong sexual communication skills.
> "For men and couples considering the issue of cuckolding, it's important there be honesty, integrity, communication, mutuality and shared values," advised Ley. "I've seen men who try to trick their wives into cuckolding them, and this never, ever ends up well."
> For couples who do decide to move forward, it's important to take things slow. "The reality of watching your spouse have sex with someone else -- or knowing they're doing it, if you're not there -- is often very different than the fantasy. It can dredge up powerful emotions, so take baby steps and keep talking and communicating," said Savage. "That said, the rewards can be amazing, according to couples who have successfully folded cuckold play into their relationships." ]


http://archive.is/DBG3m#selection-1099.1-1258.1


----------



## Pratchett

virus21 said:


> http://archive.is/DBG3m#selection-1099.1-1258.1


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21




----------



## Stinger Fan

> *Law & Order SVU Episode Depicts Ann Coulter-Like Character Getting Violently Raped At Right-Wing Rally*
> 
> The most recent "Law & Order: Special Victims Unit" episode got political, something the show has done in the past. A conservative "extreme commentator" is violently raped at a right-wing rally by Antfia members during the episode, titled "Info Wars."
> 
> Many online speculated that the character was depicting conservative author and commentator Ann Coulter.
> 
> "After a female pundit is assaulted during a protest, Benson and Barba struggle to put their political beliefs aside in order to help bring the attacker to justice," reads the NBC description of the episode.
> 
> Fansided.com described the episode thusly:
> 
> Wednesday’s episode is called “Info Wars” (yes, like the website) and deals with a protest at which a pundit played by Rhea Seehorn (best known as Kim Wexler from Better Call Saul) is attacked. Her political points of view aren’t on the same page as those of Olivia Benson (Mariska Hargitay) and ADA Rafael Barba (Raul Esparza), but they’re not going to let their opinions on politics stop them in their pursuit of justice, right? Of course not. But expect someone to have a problem.


https://www.dailywire.com/news/26623/law-order-svu-episode-depicts-ann-coulter-amanda-prestigiacomo#

Apparently she gets raped with a protest sign . There's a "grand wizard" who wants to make America great again. Oh, and the detective asks for the case to be dismissed because the "grand wizard" didn't rape her but rather the Antifa member did, with actual DNA evidence no less. 

Like....you cant' help but laugh at how ridiculous this is


----------



## El Grappleador

Gentleman, if you wanted eye-candy on this F1's Season... well...



> *Formula 1: 'Grid girls' will not be used at races this season*
> 
> 
> *'Grid girls' will no longer be used by Formula 1 from the start of the 2018 World Championship season.*
> 
> Sean Bratches, managing director of commercial operations, said the change would be made "so as to be more in tune with our vision for this great sport".
> 
> F1 managing director of motorsports Ross Brawn told BBC Radio 5 live in December that the use of female promotional models was "under review".
> 
> The new F1 season begins on 25 March.
> 
> "While the practice of employing grid girls has been a staple of Formula 1 grands prix for decades, we feel this custom does not resonate with our brand values and clearly is at odds with modern day societal norms," Bratches added.
> 
> "We don't believe the practice is appropriate or relevant to Formula 1 and its fans, old and new, across the world."
> 
> Grid girls 'part of F1’s attraction' - the view from the paddock
> Why I loved being an F1 grid girl
> Stuart Pringle, managing director of British circuit Silverstone, said: "We wholeheartedly support the decision by F1 to drop the use of grid girls - it is an outdated practice that no longer has a place in sport."
> 
> Last week, the Professional Darts Corporation said walk-on girls will no longer be used at events.
> 
> The Women's Sport Trust said in a statement: "We strongly encourage sports such as cycling, boxing and UFC to follow darts and Formula 1 and reconsider the use of podium girls, ring girls and octagon girls.
> 
> "This is not a matter of feminists versus models, which seems to be the way many people want to portray this story.
> 
> "These changes are taking place because global businesses are making a considered choice about how women should be valued and portrayed in their sports in 2018. They deserve significant credit for doing so."
> 
> In December, BBC Sport carried out a vote on whether 'grid girls' should be part of Formula 1, with 60% saying that they should be.
> 
> 
> The view from the grid girls
> 
> Charlotte Gash is a part-time grid girl, who says she is "disgusted" with F1's decision.
> 
> "It's upsetting and I'm rather disgusted that F1 have given in to the minority to be politically correct," Gash told BBC Radio 5 live.
> 
> "I'm one of the lucky ones that I don't rely on this as a main source of income, but there are girls out there who do.
> 
> "I know the grid girls are there to look pretty when they're out on the grid but my role was interacting with the crowd and we were there as an advertisement for the sponsors. We love doing it we don't want it taken away from us."
> 
> Caroline Hall is another former grid girl, who now owns an agency providing staff for promotional events.
> 
> She told 5 live: "I think it's sad they've taken such extreme measures so quickly. I think they could have looked at ways of bringing the role more into line with modern times instead of scrapping it entirely. They could have looked at making it more equal between the sexes in the role.
> 
> "The question is 'what are people offended by? Are they offended by the role, that there is somebody standing there with sponsors over their clothing or is it the fact that it's only women doing it?'"
> 
> 
> Source: BBC


...Sorry.


----------



## Cooper09

Such a great way to promote female empowerment: putting them on the unemployment line.


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21




----------



## Reaper

...


----------



## El Grappleador

http://www.newsweek.com/has-metoo-gone-too-far-case-against-censoring-art-736260

I think about this feminist ideology is gonna corrupting.


----------



## Pratchett

I am sure that most of the people that view this thread have already seen or are aware of the "interview/debate" of Dr. Jordan B. Peterson by BBC "journalist" Cathy Newman. Perhaps you have even seen one or more of the commentary videos made to talk about it.

This is one of my favorites. Truly hilarious. I always look forward to content from PSA Sitch. If you have never previously been aware of him, that is your loss. Sub to his channel and watch his stuff. You are welcome.








If on the odd chance that you are unaware of this "debate" that I speak of, here it is. It is one of the most enjoyable murders I have ever had the privilege to witness.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

https://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2018/02/jordan-peele-quit-acting-because-of-the-emoji-movie



> Apatow said, “When you have women directors you get Lady Bird, Mudbound, and Wonder Woman. When you have male directors you get The Emoji Movie. . .with a character who is a literal piece of shit.”


You also get 'This is 40'.

What happened to Apatow? He was a good comedic director.


----------



## virus21

2 Ton 21 said:


> https://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2018/02/jordan-peele-quit-acting-because-of-the-emoji-movie
> 
> 
> 
> You also get 'This is 40'.
> 
> What happened to Apatow? He was a good comedic director.


Last I checked, directors don't greenlight movies unless they are a higher up of a studio. And given Sony's track record, the movie was going to suck no matter who directed it.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Miss Sally

2 Ton 21 said:


> https://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2018/02/jordan-peele-quit-acting-because-of-the-emoji-movie
> 
> 
> 
> You also get 'This is 40'.
> 
> What happened to Apatow? He was a good comedic director.


He's been like this for a few years, been going off on tangents and shooting off random stuff. I don't know if he believes what he says or if he's just trying to look good and overdoes it.


----------



## Skermac

College Overhauling Humanities Courses After Students Protest ‘Western’ Focus

Focus on Eurocentric Western civilization is outdated, says student group

Reed College has agreed to overhaul the syllabus of its centerpiece humanities course in a concession to students who have protested its Western focus.
Humanities 110, the interdisciplinary survey of antiquity, has been revised to include geographic regions beyond the current ancient Greco-Roman focus, it was announced in a campus email Thursday.
Beginning in Fall 2018, the freshman requirement will consist of four modules, each examining a separate city during a significant period of historical change. The first semester will cover much of the old Hum 110 content, focusing on Athens and Rome, to allow faculty time to determine the remainder of the curriculum. The Spring modules will likely look at two cities in the Americas, with Mexico City and New York named as tentative candidates.

https://www.infowars.com/college-ov...courses-after-students-protest-western-focus/

craziness is getting worse


----------



## virus21




----------



## DesolationRow

Michael Moore says that the U.S. must be "cleansed" of "white male privilege."

So... When's he going to cough up his reportedly-approximate $50 million fortune? :mj

Also there is some sort of dark humor to glean from the thought of Moore bemoaning "male privilege" as most of his recent movies were produced by Harvey Weinstein.


----------



## MrMister

2 Ton 21 said:


> https://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2018/02/jordan-peele-quit-acting-because-of-the-emoji-movie
> 
> 
> 
> You also get 'This is 40'.
> 
> What happened to Apatow? He was a good comedic director.


Like or dislike his movies, he's always had awful opinions. The thing about male directors and the Emoji Movie...is just an awful stupid as fuck opinion. The greatest movies ever made were made by men. This is so self evident too.

Women can be great directors as well. Both men and women have made great movies. It's just about as retarded as you get by making it some gender battle thing.


----------



## DesolationRow

Judd Apatow is a shrill, cretinous moron. 

As someone who is proudly Jewish, does Apatow not see the obvious problem? Hollywood was fundamentally shaped by Jewish moguls, titans of a particular industry. And from Samuel Goldwyn at Paramount and RKO to Louis B. Mayer at MGM to Harry Cohn at Columbia, etc., etc., they wanted to make a lot of money, sure, but they also cared deeply about art and they perused what were considered some of the best literature of the day and sought motion picture adaptations of same. By making his anti-male "point" Apatow is effectively turning his back on the rich history of Hollywood which is inseparable from its heavy steering by brilliant, often domineering Jewish moguls. What a dummy. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959151163949150209


----------



## Yeah1993

y'all see Justin Trudeau just interrupted this woman in the middle of her talk when she said "mankind" just to tell her "we prefer to use peoplekind"? :lmao like even if you wanted that to sound less man-focused, wouldn't the word be "humankind"? or hell "peoplekind" infers plural so it'd be "personkind" technically. 


Interrupting her for it though :lmao


----------



## CamillePunk

Justin Trudeau the manterrupting mansplainer. :no:


----------



## DesolationRow

It does not matter if Justin Trudeau is a boorishly rude jerk to an individual; in fact it is encouraged so long as he does so in an effort to promote some make-believe egalitarian utopian abstraction that exists in the minds of those in perpetual revolt against human nature.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Pencil Neck Freak

Lol


----------



## Steve Black Man

I fucking hate my country.


----------



## Cooper09

Justin Trudeau has to be spoofing the left, he just has to.


----------



## MikeTO

Cooper09 said:


> Justin Trudeau has to be spoofing the left, he just has to.


I think he really is THAT stupid.

How the fuck people in Canada voted for this moron. And some people think that Trump is BAD? WTF.


----------



## Dr. Middy

This is relevant to this thread, in a good way though.

I love Bill Burr


----------



## virus21

MikeTO said:


> I think he really is THAT stupid.
> 
> How the fuck people in Canada voted for this moron. And some people think that Trump is BAD? WTF.


Isn't Canada's election this year?


----------



## Reaper

@DesolationRow; @Miss Sally










Look closely:












Ex-Muslimsbecause was pure leftist propaganda trash until last year because they thought that the "free west" was a sanctuary for them against the ultra-orthodox Islam. Apparently, they've jumped off the leftist SJW bandwagon too because two of their most prominent members were called Islamophobes for leaving Islam by ultra-orthodox worshiping western hippies. Several ex-Muslims have found themselves banned on FB and Twitter and that entire community is in pretty much complete disarray once again. The same kind of disarray that they were in before they left Muslim countries. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961315598452994048
Ex-Muslim Yasmin Mohammad finding out the hard way what happens when Mullah's take over the west. Dude, I can't remember how many times I used to look at her tweets pandering to SJW's and said to myself like "honey, you're getting banned one day. Just watch". 

There are no "allies" of ex-muslims. We're all just individuals and are probably the last unacceptable minority in the world to truly receive global disdain. Ex-muslims have no allies. These people need to wake up and examine reality.


----------



## Vic Capri

If Justin Trudeau was in charge of comic books:



> Super Person
> 
> Bat Person
> 
> Wonder Person
> 
> Captain World
> 
> Iron Person
> 
> Spider-Person
> 
> The X-People
> 
> Rainbow Panther


- Vic


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Here we go again. fpalm Funny how both used to be banned by racists for being progressive and now they're removed for being racist by progressives.



> *Duluth schools remove 'To Kill a Mockingbird,' 'Huckleberry Finn' from curriculum*
> 
> The novels "To Kill a Mockingbird" and "The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn" will no longer be required reading in the Duluth school district due to the books' use of a racial slur, a curriculum change supported by the local NAACP chapter.
> 
> The two books will continue to be available in school libraries and can be optional reading for students, but beginning next school year, they'll be replaced as required reading by other literature that addresses the same topics in ninth- and 11th-grade English classes, said Michael Cary, the district's director of curriculum and instruction.
> 
> The district's intent is to be considerate of all of its students, Cary said. The district owes it to its students to not subject them to a racial slur that marginalizes them in their required learning, he said. He added that district leaders felt that there are many other options in literature that can teach the same lessons as the two novels without containing a racial slur.
> 
> "We felt that we could still teach the same standards and expectations through other novels that didn't require students to feel humiliated or marginalized by the use of racial slurs," Cary said.
> 
> There wasn't a specific complaint that triggered the decision, but it was a response to complaints about the books' use of a racial slur that the district has faced for a number of years, Cary said. Superintendent Bill Gronseth said the Duluth school district was hearing from students that the book's use of a racial slur created an uncomfortable atmosphere for them in the classroom.
> 
> Stephan Witherspoon, president of the NAACP's local chapter, applauded the school district's decision to stop requiring students to read the books. Some people think the novels are educational literature for students, he said, but the novels are "just hurtful" and use "hurtful language that has oppressed the people for over 200 years." The district's use of the books as required reading has been an ongoing discussion between elders in the local NAACP and district leaders for years, Witherspoon said.
> 
> "It's wrong. There are a lot more authors out there with better literature that can do the same thing that does not degrade our people. I'm glad that they're making the decision and it's long overdue, like 20 years overdue," Witherspoon said. "Let's move forward and work together to make school work for all of our kids, not just some, all of them."
> 
> Gronseth said the district's focus is on teaching the lessons contained in those books, and it's a matter of finding another literary source that is "more universally appropriate" to teach those lessons.
> 
> "It fits really well into the equity work that we're doing, making sure that what we're using as core curriculum is a good experience for all of our students. When curriculum materials are making some students feel uncomfortable, then we need to make a better choice," he said.
> 
> The decision has been a long time coming in Duluth — and Gronseth said other districts are starting to move away from requiring the two books in their curriculum because the racial slurs aren't appropriate for the classroom.
> 
> The most notable recent removal of "To Kill a Mockingbird" from a school's curriculum due to the racial slur occurred in October in Biloxi, Miss. That move drew criticism from national free-speech groups, including the National Coalition Against Censorship, which in a letter to the Biloxi superintendent wrote: "While the use of historically accurate language in conversations about racism is deeply discomforting to many readers, it is a necessary aspect of any realistic account of our nation's history. A pedagogically sound approach to curricular selection requires educational professionals to ask whether a book has educational value, not whether it is comfortable."
> 
> After an outcry, the Biloxi school district announced that interested eighth-graders would be given the chance to take part in an in-depth study of the novel with parental permission, the Biloxi Sun Herald reported.
> 
> The American Library Association listed the book as the 21st most banned or challenged book from 2000 to 2009, with "Huckleberry Finn" topping it as the 14th most banned or challenged book in that decade. Many of the challenges of "To Kill a Mockingbird" over the decades have come from black parents concerned about a book containing a racial slur being used in the classroom, according to the ALA.
> 
> Duluth district administration and school principals reached the decision in January after discussing for several months the potential implications of the decision, Cary said.
> 
> Bernie Burnham, president of the Duluth Federation of Teachers, said the district's English teachers are concerned that they weren't consulted before the decision was finalized. However, the teachers understand the need to be sensitive to their students, she said.
> 
> "I don't think anybody is averse to change — there's obviously lots of great literature there that we can use with our students and are there reasons to walk away from that book? Probably — but we just want to be included in conversation about it," Burnham said.
> 
> Cary said the decision was kept between district and school administration because it was about "protecting the dignity of our students." They'll use the remainder of this school year to find suitable replacements in the English classes and teachers will be included in choosing different books that teach the same standards and skills, he said. They've also set aside money to purchase new novels for the classes.
> 
> "The decision to protect the dignity of our students seemed like a reasonable and easy one to make that didn't require teacher input. But in terms of making sure that we select excellent novels that serve the same purpose, that definitely needs teacher feedback and their help in making that decision," Cary said.


----------



## Reaper

Probably one of Peterson's better quotes.


----------



## FITZ

Banning Huckleberry Finn is terrible. No book or history lesson can teach someone about racism in the South better than that book. It should be mandatory reading for everyone, not banned from schools. 

The message is a painful one but a valuable one and one that you can’t miss from reading the book.

Yeah it used the N word a lot. But it is about the least racist book you’re going to find. It’s message is clearly anti-racist.


----------



## Reaper




----------



## MrMister

lmfao that's a shark jumping moment with the Westminster male win twice as often thing

Pendulum is swinging back soon if it hasn't started already.


----------



## virus21

> Rose McGowan’s former manager Jill Messick recently committed suicide, her family confirmed to The Hollywood Reporter Thursday. She was 50 years old.
> 
> The family said the veteran studio executive and producer had been privately battling depression for many years and blasted McGowan and Harvey Weinstein in a statement calling her death “collateral damage” in their public feud.
> LOS ANGELES - JULY 26: Exec. Prod. Jill Messick and Paramount's Brad Grey pose at the premiere of Paramount Picture's "Hot Rod" at the Chinese Theater on July 26, 2007 in Los Angeles, California. (Photo by Kevin Winter/Getty Images)
> 
> LOS ANGELES – JULY 26: Exec. Prod. Jill Messick and Paramount’s Brad Grey pose at the premiere of Paramount Picture’s “Hot Rod” at the Chinese Theater on July 26, 2007 in Los Angeles, California. (Photo by Kevin Winter/Getty Images)
> 
> Messick worked as an executive producer for Miramax from 1997 to 2003. She was also McGowan’s manager in 1997, the time frame when the actress has alleged that Weinstein raped her.
> 
> “Jill was victimized by our new culture of unlimited information sharing and a willingness to accept statement as fact. The speed of disseminating information has carried mistruths about Jill as a person, which she was unable and unwilling to challenge,” a statement from the family to the outlet read. “She became collateral damage in an already horrific story.”
> 
> “Jill believed in the Movement. She supported every woman finally coming forward to share their dark truths and expose those who had committed previously unspeakable deeds,” it added. “She was loyal. She was strong. Jill was many things, but she was not a liar.”
> 
> “Over the past few months, many women have come out with allegations against Harvey Weinstein, including Rose McGowan, who has repeatedly spoken with the press, striking out against not only her alleged attacker, but a great many others,” the statement continued. “One of them was Jill, who chose to remain silent in the face of Rose’s slanderous statements against her for fear of undermining the many individuals who came forward in truth. She opted not to add to the feeding frenzy, allowing her name and her reputation to be sullied despite having done nothing wrong. She never chose to be a public figure; that choice was taken away from her.”
> 
> On January 30th, Weinstein’s lawyer Ben Brafman released an email from Messick to the public, allegedly without her permission. In it, she wrote about her knowledge of what happened between McGowan and Weinstein. In the statement from the family, they noted that the email was requested before The New York Times piece detailing sexual harassment allegations against Weinstein came out last October.
> 
> “Seeing her name in headlines again and again, as part of one person’s attempt to gain more attention for her personal cause, along with Harvey’s desperate attempt to vindicate himself, was devastating for her,” the family statement read. “It broke Jill, who was just starting to get her life back on track. What makes Rose’s inaccurate accusations and insinuations against Jill ironic was that she was the first person who stood up on Rose’s behalf, and alerted her bosses to the horrific experience which Rose suffered. Twenty years ago, as a very junior person in a management company hierarchy, Jill exhibited her integrity in doing the right thing– she raised the red flag with the heads of her firm. In the face of inappropriate behavior, Jill handled the situation appropriately.”
> 
> The entire statement can be read here.


......................../2018/02/08/rose-mcgowan-manager-suicide-weinstein/



> Social justice activists at a New York high school successfully shut down a production of “The Hunchback of Notre Dame” after a white student landed a lead role.
> 
> Protests of the production began when an African-American student quit Ithaca High School’s musical production due to the role of Esmeralda being given to a white classmate.
> 
> “It shows you that theater wasn’t made for you," the student told the Ithaca Journal. "And it shows you that, if you can’t get the parts that are written for you, what parts are you going to get?”
> 
> Student activists then banded together under the umbrella of Students United Ithaca and wrote a letter that included a list of demands, saying that, while the young lady cast as Esmeralda was “a stellar actor, singer, and dancer” any production would be “lucky to have,” she couldn’t be cast in this role because she is the “epitome of whiteness.”
> 'Fox & Friends': Students are suing over the response to a Veterans Day anthem protest. Video
> High school conservatives sue district over anthem protest
> 
> “At best, this is cultural appropriation,” the student group wrote, alleging racial bias within the Performing Arts Program at IHS, and “at worst, it is whitewashing, a racist casting practice which has its roots in minstrelsy.”
> 
> While the student activists demanded “brown and black female students” be considered for the role, the character in question is half Roma, half French, according to the novel by Victor Hugo. SUI stressed “the book and the musical should not be conflated” because the musical is only “inspired” by Hugo’s manuscript.
> 
> The group points out that the Musical Theater International production guide lists her role as a “Romani woman” who is “an outcast racially and culturally.”
> 
> The Ithaca City School District announced it canceled the musical in an attempt to be “more inclusive and culturally responsive” in their “efforts to eliminate institutional biases.”
> Ithaca High School
> 
> Ithaca High School located in New York's Finger Lakes region. (Google maps)
> 
> The high school is planning on putting on “another collaborative project” instead, adding that “this is not about any particular faculty member or ICSD employee.”
> 
> “We thank everyone for their contributions as we delve further into complex conversations,” the district said. “In addition, we ask that you please stay engaged as we continually work to create community-wide support for our students and school community.”
> 
> After the cancelation, the student group made more demands in a recent Facebook post.
> 
> “Stop the racist and openly stated policy of ‘color blind’ casting in the ICSD,” the group wrote, adding “because of institutionalized racism this results in white children being cast in roles written as white parts and also white children being cast in roles that were specifically intended for people of color.”
> 
> Members of the group told Fox News that their ultimate goal is in line with Martin Luther King, Jr.’s message of love, unity, understanding, and inclusion.
> 
> “Our endgame,” the group said, is a performing arts program with more unity, more inclusion, and musical where we can all experience the joy and bonding of inclusive performing arts following best theatrical practices.”


http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/02/06/high-school-cancels-musical-after-white-student-lands-lead-role.html


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak

Reap said:


>


The Inequality of Bitches is disgraceful..... #BitchesNeedBadges #WestministerSoMale #PuppyPatriarchy

:lol


----------



## DesolationRow

Fascinating, @Reap. 
@2 Ton 21 it is beyond ridiculous that _Huckleberry Finn_ and _To Kill a Mockingbird_ are being removed from school curricula for offensive words. One of the best and most concise examples yet of politically correct authoritarians missing the forest for the trees--and the chance to mindlessly virtue-signal. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960903447733252096
If you are wondering what the hell all of that means, the letters stand for *lesbian, gay, bisexual, transgender, queer, questioning, intersex, curious, asexual, agender,
ally, pansexual, pollysexual, friends and family, two-spirit* and *kink*.

Evidently this is to function the way the U.S.'s broken immigration system "functions," with a kind of extended "chain migration" for "friends and family." If one's distant third cousin is homosexual, evidently you are in the club? And of course "kink." Which... Who knows what that entails? 

At this point, why not just say, *non-heterosexual*? :lol


----------



## virus21

DesolationRow said:


> Fascinating, @Reap.
> @2 Ton 21 it is beyond ridiculous that _Huckleberry Finn_ and _To Kill a Mockingbird_ are being removed from school curricula for offensive words. One of the best and most concise examples yet of politically correct authoritarians missing the forest for the trees--and the chance to mindlessly virtue-signal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/960903447733252096
> If you are wondering what the hell all of that means, the letters stand for *lesbian, gay, bisexual, transgender, queer, questioning, intersex, curious, asexual, agender,
> ally, pansexual, pollysexual, friends and family, two-spirit* and *kink*.
> 
> Evidently this is to function the way the U.S.'s broken immigration system "functions," with a kind of extended "chain migration" for "friends and family." If one's distant third cousin is homosexual, evidently you are in the club? And of course "kink." Which... Who knows what that entails?
> 
> At this point, why not just say, *non-heterosexual*? :lol


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961163122164711424
And here I thought that ethno-nationalism was a bad thing :kobelol


----------



## virus21

Reap said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961163122164711424
> And here I thought that ethno-nationalism was a bad thing :kobelol


Only when its white people doing it.

And hey Buzzfeed, black people still aren't going to love you.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

I haven't read the whole thread so it's probably been brought up before but even the politically correct itself is absurd. It was coined by a communist.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Reaper




----------



## Born of Osiris

Reap said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961163122164711424
> And here I thought that ethno-nationalism was a bad thing :kobelol


God these people are so obnoxiously pathetic and annoying.


----------



## DesolationRow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/962361185650782208
:lmao

That is just... Sad. But also kind of funny. Kind of.


----------



## virus21

DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/962361185650782208
> :lmao
> 
> That is just... Sad. But also kind of funny. Kind of.


Oh yeah, the mostly tribal nations of pre-colonial Africa were going to have tech that is more advance then we have now within a few centuries. What fucking planet do these morons live on?


----------



## TripleG

Can't we have one big movie without running into this PC crap? 

Seriously, I liked Black Panther in Civil War and wanted a movie starring him, but for God's sake, me liking or disliking the movie doesn't make me a good or bad person. 

Stop judging people based on their taste in movies, for fucks sake.


----------



## DesolationRow

Yes, I actually thought Black Panther was the best and most memorable part of _Captain America: Civil War_ with a good, moving storyline. 

This looks interesting:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959569103626186753

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/962426437750763520

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961470887785586688

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961471199854329857

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/962106928922091520

http://www.dailywire.com/news/26918...coin-tosses-are-racist-ben-shapiro#exit-modal



> U.S. Olympic Speed Skater: Coin Tosses Are Racist
> 
> ByBEN SHAPIRO
> @benshapiro
> February 8, 2018 125.7k views
> So, coin tosses are now racist.
> 
> This week, the US Olympic Committee chose two-time world champion and four-time Olympian Erin Hamlin, a luger, to carry the American flag in the opening ceremonies. That came after she and decorated speed skater Shani Davis tied 4-4 in a vote among eight U.S. winter sport federations, and a coin was flipped. Davis, however, thinks the coin flip was racist:
> 
> I am an American and when I won the 1000m in 2010 I became the first American to 2-peat in that event. @TeamUSA dishonorably tossed a coin to decide its 2018 flag bearer. No problem. I can wait until 2022. #BlackHistoryMonth2018 #PyeongChang2018 pic.twitter.com/dsmTtNkhJs
> 
> — Shani Davis (@ShaniDavis) February 8, 2018
> 
> What, exactly, does losing a coin flip have to do with Black History Month? Nothing. But the presumption is that somehow Davis was the victim of racial bias thanks to the use of the ultimate example of randomness: a coin toss.
> 
> If we’re truly all on the same team — Team USA — and if the Olympics is supposed to represent unity, then so far some members of the Olympic team are doing a terrible job representing that team. Whether it’s Davis or Adam Rippon falsely claiming that Vice President Mike Pence supported gay conversion therapy, this nonsense has to stop.


----------



## MrMister

I really am embarrassed for buzzfeed using "there" instead of "their" not once but twice. goddamn oppressive English language and its colonial words.

I don't care if random person on twitter misuses those words. When you're supposed to be news group though, you have to use English properly. It's just the way it is. buzzfeed is pathetic and not well respected by anyone with any amount of objectivity though so it's not surprising THERE morons.


----------



## Yeah1993

> LGBTQQICAPF2K
> 
> If you are wondering what the hell all of that means, the letters stand for lesbian, gay, bisexual, transgender, queer, questioning, intersex, curious, asexual, agender, ally, pansexual, pollysexual, friends and family, two-spirit and kink.


.....kink? so.....I'm included in this acronym now? as a straight cisgendered person I would have never imagined anyone would try to get me to have the LGBT/etc acronym apply to me. let us just say friendos I do not lack kinks, and I speak seriously when I say I consider that part of myself very, very important.

wait what the hell is the "friends and family" part?

HOLD ON - *ally*? what...but.....I thought allies were *non*-LGBT people who were aids in some way. but....wait.....ahhhhhhhhhhh

I never really understood why some want to go further than LGBTQ+. like ok, add the queer, and the plus signifies.....that there's more to it than just those five things. plus. PLUS. PLUS MEANS THERE IS MORE THAT IS NOT BEING TOLD. everyone understood it. and now people are having a debate about whether or not 'kink' belongs (to quote a tweet from that article - "it doesn't make you one of us") so if the acronym is this hard to agree upon it seems meaningless.


----------



## Steve Black Man

The way that the media is trying to normalize and prop up North Korea during these Olympics is baffling and downright frightening.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/962479863134326784


----------



## virus21

Steve Black Man said:


> The way that the media is trying to normalize and prop up North Korea during these Olympics is baffling and downright frightening.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/962479863134326784


They need to support their "comrades"


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak

DesolationRow said:


> Yes, I actually thought Black Panther was the best and most memorable part of _Captain America: Civil War_ with a good, moving storyline.
> 
> This looks interesting:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959569103626186753
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/962426437750763520
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961470887785586688
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961471199854329857
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/962106928922091520
> 
> 
> http://www.dailywire.com/news/26918...coin-tosses-are-racist-ben-shapiro#exit-modal


About the South African thing (being South African here). I have black friends who openly admit to being entitled to farm land. While most are hoping they'd get it peacefully, a lot are saying they should go full blown Zimbabwe. Crazy thing is most of the land isn't even ancestral land. The indigenous people (San aka Bushmen) are mostly a minority, most of the black people living in South Africa migrated there around the same time Europeans did (Some say earlier, some say later). And most of the areas they migrated to isn't used as farm land. So essentially it's I'm black, apartheid was shit and I'm entitles to land. Lol


----------



## Reaper

I shit on Buzzfeed a lot, but this time around after MUCH praise from WSJ, CNN and other liberal Media, at least they kept things in perspective for once. 



Spoiler: meme















BTW @Stupid_Smark - Nice to know you're from SA. Your knowledge and experience will be valuable to our discussions on the subject in the future. Hopefully you contribute.


----------



## virus21




----------



## CamillePunk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/962783151461289984
:lmao I am fucking dying in real life


----------



## virus21




----------



## 2 Ton 21

https://apnews.com/718f1f7b7f0b433b88b8b6c9d2be5590/'Peter-Rabbit'-team-apologizes-for-making-light-of-allergies



> *'Peter Rabbit' team apologizes for making light of allergies*
> 
> LOS ANGELES (AP) — "Peter Rabbit" filmmakers and the studio behind it are apologizing for insensitively depicting a character's allergy in the film that has prompted backlash online.
> 
> Sony Pictures says Sunday in a joint statement with the filmmakers that "food allergies and are a serious issue" and the film "should not have made light" of a character being allergic to blackberries "even in a cartoonish, slapstick way."
> 
> In "Peter Rabbit" which was released this weekend, the character of Mr. McGregor is allergic to blackberries. The rabbits fling the fruit at him in a scene and he is forced to use an EpiPen.
> 
> The charity group Kids with Food Allergies posted a warning about the scene on its Facebook page Friday prompting some on Twitter to start using the hashtag #boycottpeterrabbit. The group said that allergy jokes are harmful to their community and that making light of the condition "encourages the public not to take the risk of allergic reactions seriously."
> 
> Kenneth Mendez, the president and CEO of the Asthma and Allergy Foundation of America, wrote an open letter to the studio Saturday asking for the opportunity to educate the company and the film's cast on the realities of food allergies and urged the studio to "examine your portrayal of bullying in your films geared toward a young audience."
> 
> The studio and filmmakers say that they, "Sincerely regret not being more aware and sensitive to this issue, and we truly apologize."


----------



## TripleG

2 Ton 21 said:


> https://apnews.com/718f1f7b7f0b433b88b8b6c9d2be5590/'Peter-Rabbit'-team-apologizes-for-making-light-of-allergies


----------



## DesolationRow

@Mercy @Miss Sally @CamillePunk @virus21 @Pratchett @Lumpy McRighteous

Thank you for the exceedingly insightful report from South Africa, @Stupid_Smark. As @Reap said, I hope you continue to provide information related to the situation in South Africa, concerning the past, present and future of the country.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/963154195476922369
Kehinde Wiley is certainly influenced by what the last painting there is called, which is "Judith and Holofernes," referring to a tale from the apocryphal Book of Judith. The Book of Judith was the draw for many artistic endeavors during the Renaissance and Baroque periods. The story does feature a woman decapitating a man but it is intriguing to consider how Wiley places it in a racial context. 

Wiley's fame seemed to largely originate from Wiley altering traditional European portraits, recasting famous or iconic subjects as black people.

The forty-forth president, Barack Obama, contends that "...[W]hat I was always struck by when I saw [Wiley's] portraits was the degree to which they challenged our ideas of power and privilege."


----------



## Reaper

Pretty disturbing. 

Also, those hands are yuuuge!










Modern art is so simple in its message, so blatantly in-your-face and displeasing in its aesthetic. Not a fan of modern art overall.


----------



## DesolationRow

:lol Good point about the hands! Looks almost Wilt Chamberlain-like. :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/963142557009145857
This is actually real. :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## CamillePunk

no black joy is safe when I roll through :risingangle


----------



## MrMister

The poor woman getting troll dogpiled.

lol j/k she deserved it.

It's a good thing. Maybe it'll stop her and others from virtue signaling aka pretty much the worst thing you can do aside from rape and murder.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/962177134386020352
Irani women who demand freedom are some of the most amazing women in the world.


----------



## MrMister

I'm of the opinion that Iran would be a pretty rad nation if they didn't have a terrible theocratic government.


----------



## Reaper

MrMister said:


> I'm of the opinion that Iran would be a pretty rad nation if they didn't have a terrible theocratic government.


They most definitely would and at one point even were ... 

My family originated in Subzwar Iran so what we know through verbal history of that region is that at one point in time it was a cultural capital that belonged amongst the greatest civilizations known to man. 

Or so they say ... But I'm sure there's some truth to that.


----------



## Pratchett

Reap said:


> They most definitely would and at one point even were ...
> 
> My family originated in Subzwar Iran so what we know through verbal history of that region is that at one point in time it was a cultural capital that belonged amongst the greatest civilizations known to man.
> 
> Or so they say ... But I'm sure there's some truth to that.


The Persian Empire was pretty substantial at one point.

Oh how the mighty have fallen.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

DesolationRow said:


> @Mercy @Miss Sally @CamillePunk @virus21 @Pratchett @Lumpy McRighteous
> 
> Thank you for the exceedingly insightful report from South Africa, @Stupid_Smark. As @Reap said, I hope you continue to provide information related to the situation in South Africa, concerning the past, present and future of the country.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/963154195476922369
> Kehinde Wiley is certainly influenced by what the last painting there is called, which is "Judith and Holofernes," referring to a tale from the apocryphal Book of Judith. The Book of Judith was the draw for many artistic endeavors during the Renaissance and Baroque periods. The story does feature a woman decapitating a man but it is intriguing to consider how Wiley places it in a racial context.
> 
> Wiley's fame seemed to largely originate from Wiley altering traditional European portraits, recasting famous or iconic subjects as black people.
> 
> The forty-forth president, Barack Obama, contends that "...[W]hat I was always struck by when I saw [Wiley's] portraits was the degree to which they challenged our ideas of power and privilege."


Regarding Sif Ifrica, I've been following snippets of Lauren Southern's upcoming documentary of its recent racial turmoil. Needless to say, I'd be down with accepting any of SA's white farmers that understandably wish to get out of what is looking to be Africa's umpteenth shithole.

As for the painting, how can you not find it stunning and brave for a unifying figure like Obeezy to accept a painting from a gay African immigrant who's made his name by selling racial pieces? :trump


----------



## DesolationRow

Agreed on the possibility of a South African white farmer refugee program, @Lumpy McRighteous. Most there seem committed to staying but should turmoils accelerate, we may hear different tunes in the coming years. Certainly some have given up from the pressures they endured.



Reap said:


> They most definitely would and at one point even were ...
> 
> My family originated in Subzwar Iran so what we know through verbal history of that region is that at one point in time it was a cultural capital that belonged amongst the greatest civilizations known to man.
> 
> Or so they say ... But I'm sure there's some truth to that.


That's awesome. Love all of the history related to the intricacies of the relationship with Elam as well as the various collections of rises and falls of peoples like the Gutians, Kassites, Mannaeans and others long before the development of the Achaemenid Empire in the seventh century B.C. The long, winding history of the Persian Empire is a favorite subject to study. And following the Persians, one may enjoy reading about the Seleucid Empire, Parthian Empire and Sasanian Empire. 

My dad used to tell me of how students from that country in his high school in Richmond, California would contend that they did not recognize "Iran." They were "Persians," through and through. Quite a history to be sure.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

DesolationRow said:


> Agreed on the possibility of a South African white farmer refugee program, @Lumpy McRighteous. Most there seem committed to staying but should turmoils accelerate, we may hear different tunes in the coming years. Certainly some have given up from the pressures they endured.


From what Southern has shown in her recent work there, as well as former Minister of Safety and Security Charles Nqakula's flippant comment about how South Africans worried about crime should simply stop complaining or emigrate elsewhere, it looks like the white SAs who admirably wish to stay are gonna face potentially harder times at the rate the country's going. :\


----------



## Cooper09

South Africa is going the same way as their Rugby team: down the shitter.


----------



## Sensei Utero

Once again, Northern Ireland looks an embarrassment. I have nothing against the Irish language, and it's so important for NI to maintain a relationship with Ireland as well as with Irish heritage. Bitter Unionists and twits can like it or lump it, but Irish language has been around for centuries, and has more of a right to exist and have an act than 'Ulster Scots', basically a made up language folk here use to try and showcase how 'British' they are.

However, it's Sinn Fein's and DUP's immaturity that a language act overshadows the real problems facing NI. Mental health services are on the down low (with suicide rates on the up, and people like me not getting proper resources to help me cope through my mental illnesses and being friendless), the NHS in crisis, problems over legalizing gay marriage, leaving the EU and avoiding a hard border with Ireland, tackling paramilitaries and their control, tackling sectarianism, lack of jobs, the problems over people not being able to afford homes, transgender issues, lack of education, and overall running of the country which is an extreme piss stain. Snakes.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Reaper

Canada's Climate Barbie really thinks that the Olympics are happening in North Korea :mj4


----------



## DesolationRow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/963849178005766145


----------



## CamillePunk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/963900837570469888

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/963935725166125056
Were you subscribing to people without a second thought about their skin color? You may just be a 21st century bigot.


----------



## virus21

> A former female employee of Vice Media has alleged in a lawsuit filed Tuesday that the company discriminates against female employees, systemically and intentionally paying them less than their male counterparts.
> The lawsuit, which seeks class-action certification, was filed by Elizabeth Rose, who worked at the millenial-focused media company in New York and Los Angeles from 2014 to 2016, serving as a channel manager and project manager. Vice Media operates the Viceland cable channel and produces two news programs for HBO, among other projects.
> Filed in Los Angeles County Superior Court, the complaint alleges that Rose, as part of her job, received internal memos that showed the salaries of about 35 Vice media employees, revealing a pay disparity in which females "made far less than male employees for the same or substantially similar work."
> According to the lawsuit, Rose learned that a male subordinate — whom she hired — made about $25,000 more per year than her. The man was eventually promoted to be her supervisor. A male executive told Rose that her former subordinate was a "good personality fit" for male clients, the lawsuit alleges.
> 
> The lawsuit alleges Vice Media violated equal pay acts in New York and California, as well as the Federal Equal Pay Act. Depending on the circumstances, women who were employed by company within the last six years could be a member of one of three proposed classes, which in total could include more than 700 women, according to the lawsuit.
> Vice Media, headquartered in Brooklyn, said in a statement that it was reviewing the complaint. "As a company, we have made a significant commitment to a respectful, inclusive and equal workplace," a company spokesperson said. "That commitment includes a pay parity audit started last year, a goal of 50/50 female/male representation at every level by 2020, and the formation of a Diversity & Inclusion Advisory Board."
> Originating from the Montreal-based alternative magazine Vice, the company counts the Walt Disney Co., A&E Networks and 21st Century Fox as investors. It was valued at $5.7 billion last year, co-founder and Chief Executive Shane Smith said in a June interview.
> The company was the subject of a Dec. 23 report by the New York Times that contained allegations of sexual misconduct at the company. Soon thereafter, Vice Media suspended two male executives — president Andrew Creighton and chief digital officer Mike Germano — who were accused of misbehavior in the report.
> On the same day the Times published its report, Smith and Vice Media co-founder Suroosh Alvi posted a message to Vice.com that acknowledged problems at the company. "Listening to our employees over the past year, the truth is inescapable: from the top down, we have failed as a company to create a safe and inclusive workplace where everyone, especially women, can feel respected and thrive," the note said.
> Rose's complaint also alleges that after she viewed the internal document that revealed pay disparities between men and women, she spoke with other female colleagues and learned that they too were aware that they were being paid less than their male counterparts. Rose is seeking for herself — and the members of the potential classes — compensatory damages, adjusted wages to compensate for the allegedly discriminatory pay policy and an end to the company's allegedly discriminatory practices.
> Michael Morrison, Rose's attorney, said that a focus on pay disparity could be "the next step in the #MeToo movement."
> "Not enough attention in the #MeToo movement has been drawn to pay disparities," said Morrison of law firm Alexander Krakow + Glick LLP. "You can't ignore that pay disparities based on gender have a profound effect on women. To not get the same amount of money as your male colleague, based on your sex, what is more discriminatory than that?"
> Vice Media isn't the only Hollywood company to be hit with a potential class-action case amid a wider reckoning in the entertainment and media industries over issues of discrimination and misconduct. In December, the disgraced mogul Harvey Weinstein and his namesake company were sued by six women who alleged that a massive scheme facilitated the disgraced mogul's predatory behavior.


http://archive.is/1ZsVj#selection-3601.0-4063.88http://


----------



## DOPA




----------



## Miss Sally

DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/963849178005766145


These things always put a smile on my face. Anti-White woman stances always make me laugh because most of these Third Wave Feminists, Professors, Politicians and talking heads unleashed this chaos and deemed it acceptable and thought they'd be exempt from it as if they're not white themselves. 

Frankly I hope it continues, we can all point and laugh at them for being guilty of being naive white women with delusions of grandeur.

I'm also having a laugh at the BP article, so white people aren't allowed to look up to a black hero? Segregation and different drinking fountains are just around the corner! Hazzah!

Also why is there an Asian in that picture about melanin? Asians are the most successful demographic in nearly any country they reside and Asian countries are less than welcoming to those with a little more melanin than others.. 

Sometimes I think we live in a dream world. :grin2:


----------



## Vic Capri

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/962816431195938817
A moment of clarity in a world of fake news.

- Vic


----------



## virus21




----------



## Reaper

This shit has to be fake, right?


----------



## themuel1

Reap said:


> This shit has to be fake, right?


The tan he's got himself in the right hand picture probably is....


----------



## MikeTO

Reap said:


> This shit has to be fake, right?


He looks like cancer patient on the right. Thinking about it... it was probably feminism who gave him cancer.


----------



## DesolationRow

@Mercy @Miss Sally @CamillePunk @Reap @virus21

Remember: these people get to vote and their vote counts just as much as yours. Such an awesome system! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/964723028784394240


----------



## virus21

DesolationRow said:


> @Mercy @Miss Sally @CamillePunk @Reap @virus21
> 
> Remember: these people get to vote and their vote counts just as much as yours. Such an awesome system!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/964723028784394240


Given their screen names, how is this shocking?


----------



## Reaper

DesolationRow said:


> @Mercy @Miss Sally @CamillePunk @Reap @virus21
> 
> Remember: these people get to vote and their vote counts just as much as yours. Such an awesome system!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/964723028784394240


I have two words: Troll Farm 

 :lmao 

(I still can't get over that "Troll Farm" was used as official language)


----------



## Stinger Fan

DesolationRow said:


> @Mercy @Miss Sally @CamillePunk @Reap @virus21
> 
> Remember: these people get to vote and their vote counts just as much as yours. Such an awesome system!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/964723028784394240


There's no way that's real :lol


----------



## virus21




----------



## Stormbringer

2 Ton 21 said:


> https://apnews.com/718f1f7b7f0b433b88b8b6c9d2be5590/'Peter-Rabbit'-team-apologizes-for-making-light-of-allergies


I read that they had to "ban" an episode of Jessie on the Disney channel because they made gluten jokes. They had to remove all the references to gluten to air the episode.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

DX-Superkick said:


> I read that they had to "ban" an episode of Jessie on the Disney channel because they made gluten jokes. They had to remove all the references to gluten to air the episode.


Huh. Explains that new ad campaign.


----------



## virus21




----------



## El Grappleador

I will make my aport with a graphic description:
https://www.wrestlingshop.com/var/images/product/600.600/asuka-nxt-takeover-elite-figure-e.jpg
Have you ever noted this Asuka's Figure Action doesn't look like female? She looks like a transgender man or a cross-dresser.


----------



## Sensei Utero

Along with the state of Northern Ireland at the moment, it's also hilarious to see how afraid the right-wing press are of Jeremy Corbyn with these 'cold war spy' claims :ha


----------



## virus21

2:44


----------



## MrMister

Damn I might have to like Jennifer Lawrence now. 

How is male facial hair oppressive by the way?


----------



## DesolationRow

The U.S. is presently at "clown world" stage but San Francisco can always be trusted to remain the leading citadel in the march.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/965999277821644800


> BART (Bay Area Rapid Transit) Withholding Surveillance Videos Of Crimes To Avoid 'Stereotypes'; Recordings of Crimes Will 'Make People Racist'
> 
> SAN FRANCISCO (KPIX) — In the last ten months there have been fifteen robberies on BART involving large groups of teenagers with multiple victims, some of whom have been violently mugged on the Bay Area's Rapid Transit. "I think people are genuinely concerned... They are fearful about the stories that are coming out about all of the recent attacks, the assaults, the thefts," said Debora Allen, member of the BART Board of Directors.
> 
> Passengers have been assaulted repeatedly on BART by groups of teenagers, usually for cell phones or some money from their wallets. Forty to sixty kids boarded the train at the Oakland Coliseum stop and proceeded to physically attack seven passengers, taking their wallets and cell phones last April. Since then, there have been many more attacks and crimes, usually perpetrated by clusters of youth.
> 
> So far, BART has refused to turn over surveillance video for any of these incidents including one last week which saw a group of youth have their strong-arm robbery attempt thwarted by an off-duty Oakland detective riding BART.
> 
> Allen told us the agency issued an explanation for why it is being tight-lipped about the thefts.
> 
> "To release these videos would create a high level of racially insensitive commentary toward the district," she was told. "And in addition it would create a racial bias in the riders against minorities on the trains."
> 
> According to a memo distributed to BART Directors, the agency will resume the policy set forth following the June 30 theft of a woman's cell phone by a group of teenagers, and avoid issuing press releases because it was only a "petty crime" that would make BART look "crime ridden." Furthermore, it would "unfairly affect and characterize riders of color, leading to sweeping generalizations in media reports."
> 
> Allen emailed BART Assistant General Manager Kerry Hamill, "I don’t understand what role the color of one’s skin plays in this issue [of whether to divulge information]. Can you explain?"
> 
> Hamill responded, "If we were to regularly feed the news media video of crimes on our system that involve minority suspects, particularly when they are minors, we would certainly face questions as to why we were sensationalizing relatively minor crimes and perpetuating false stereotypes in the process."
> 
> "I think people are genuinely concerned — they are fearful about the stories that have come out about the recent attacks," said Allen. "Multiple passengers have had to go to the hospital for their injuries. Petty crime or no, some people are scared and it is difficult to blame them."
> 
> Nevertheless, Hamill notes, "We do not want to stoke racism in this community. Therefore we will not show videos of these crimes."


----------



## samizayn

> Florida House: Schools Must Display 'In God We Trust'
> 
> Every Florida school and school administrative building will have to prominently display "In God we trust" under a bill passed by the Florida House.
> 
> The House on Wednesday approved the bill on a 97-10 vote.
> 
> Rep. Kimberly Daniels, a Jacksonville Democrat and sponsor of the bill, cited the recent shootings at a Florida high school during her closing speech on the bill. Seventeen people were killed last week at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School in Parkland.
> 
> Daniels said that God is the "light" and "our schools need light in them like never before."
> 
> She added that gun issues need to be addressed, but the "real thing that needs to be addressed are issues of the heart."


https://www.nbcmiami.com/news/local...s-Must-Display-In-God-We-Trust-474741643.html

Gun issues need to be addressed, but delicately and in due time so as to not upset anyone. Something something porn, something something GOD. Wew Florida.



DesolationRow said:


> The U.S. is presently at "clown world" stage but San Francisco can always be trusted to remain the leading citadel in the march.


I heard about this. SF is some kind of fucked up capitalist dystopia. Where $500k is a "pretty alright" salary but the drugs/poverty/overall destitution seem, tbh, worse than the slums in Brazil. It's really fucked up.


----------



## virus21




----------



## DesolationRow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/967482660410011648


samizayn said:


> I heard about this. SF is some kind of fucked up capitalist dystopia. Where $500k is a "pretty alright" salary but the drugs/poverty/overall destitution seem, tbh, worse than the slums in Brazil. It's really fucked up.


It's interesting, for San Francisco and California generally represent the endgame of the present quasi-neo-liberal system coupled to mass third world immigration. The middle class is rapidly becoming an endangered species economically in this state while the gap in wealth continues to swell in size. 

The Golden State was once golden indeed, possessing the U.S.'s largest, most affluent middle class, and, consequently, the world's most largest and most affluent middle class, for a while. In the late winter of 2018 it stands as the U.S.'s epicenter of poverty. According to the U.S. Census Bureau's Official Poverty Measure, California's present poverty rate is right around 15 percent, but the figure is doubtless misleading in the extreme, for the Census Bureau measures poverty relative to the uniform national standard. Which means that for all of its undeniable strengths, the U.S. Census Bureau's Official Poverty Measure fails to measure by the differences in living costs between states. It's much easier to live in, say, Alabama or Kansas, than California, for the Golden State's costs in taxes, housing, health care, education and various other parts of living are dramatically higher than in such states as the aforementioned ones. When measuring out these differences, it quickly becomes clear that California's real poverty rate is at least 20.5% and perhaps even higher, but certainly the highest in the U.S., and nearly twice the national average which rests at 12.7%. Only New York surpasses California in income inequality. As the _Los Angeles Times_ recently noted, were California an independent nation, it would be 17th in the most-unequal income countries list, sitting between Honduras and Guatemala. Mexico is, today, actually superior to the state of California in this regard, with considerably lesser income inequality. For all of the California legislature's attempts to mimic countries such as Canada with lavish welfare state structures, it cannot begin to stand against such a country, for Canada is the 111th most unequal nation on earth, and Norway sits at number 153. When accounting for income inequality late 2010s California is more like Guatemala or a host of other volatile, socially unstable banana republics, than Western social democracies. 

As Politifact relates, California today features the highest personal income tax rate as well as the highest sales tax rate in the entire U.S., and by considerable margins in each case. California's taxes have long been tagged with the correct evaluation that they do inordinate damage to small and medium-sized businesses, many of which have been leaving California for the better part of the last twenty years. And not only are California's taxes incredibly high to the point of crippling businesses which are not already well-connected with Sacramento or Washington, D.C., but the myriad big-government governors and legislatures from Sacramento have delivered historically unprecedented levels of regulations that have, much like the exceptionally high tax rates, irrevocably quashed entrepreneurship not confined to overweening corporate leviathans and Silicon Valley oligarchs. 

The issue of California's astonishingly expansive welfare state with its demographic constitution is another matter. For it is this welfare state that is also culpable for increasing poverty levels in California. The _Orange County Register_ writes, 



> In California a mother with two children under the age of 5 who participates in these major welfare programs--Temporary Assistance for Needy Families, Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program (food stamps),
> housing assistance, home energy assistance, Special Supplemental Nutrition Program for Women, Infants and Children--would receive a benefits package worth $30,828 per year.


In other words California boasts a welfare state that is as big and lumbering as those in Western Europe today, and much like Western Europe it has been depending upon immigration, the vast majority of which has arrived from the third world, for replenishing and growing its population. 

As California's Public Policy Institute notes, an approximate 10 million immigrants reside in 2018 California. If true, this would constitute 26% of California's population. The figure includes 2.4 million illegal aliens, but Yale University's late 2017 study of California demographics argues that the actual number of aliens is at the very least double that (not surprisingly if one lives here). Which means that practically one-in-three people residing in California are immigrants, and the overwhelming majority of the immigrant population is utilizing at least one, if not many, of California's lavish welfare programs. This is not to attack or disparage California's enormous immigrant population, but this incredible influx of people has ineluctably altered California, forever. 

There's also the matter, on the other end, of how Silicon Valley is spiking the rents of San Francisco and the Peninsula. A particular group of California Baby Boomers are determined to hold on and pay exorbitant sums to stay in the area they have known for so long. 

Historian Steve Fraser makes a valid point that both major political parties in the U.S. are leading matters to the same destination, as they both cater to already-established professionals and gurus. The Republicans and Democrats both tend to favor corporate oligarchical titans while Democrats tend to represent the modern manager set, educated striving youngsters emerging mostly from academia and often finding perches in government. 

With San Francisco, the situation is simply deteriorating to degrees few probably believed conceivable not especially long ago. Feces are almost everywhere throughout huge swaths of the city. Drug abuse is rampant, and there has been a noted uptick in violent crime over the past few years. The late mayor Ed Lee put together the city's first Department of Homelessness and Supportive Housing, which released a strategic five-year framework with many a lofty objective, including stopping family homelessness by December 2021 and reducing chronic homelessness by 50% by some time in 2022. Color me skeptical.


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21

> This strikes me as really pushing for any excuse to attack Trump for any reason whatsoever. CNN has a whole story devoted to shaming Trump for calling the Parkland shooter a “sicko” on the grounds that it’s stigmatizing to people with mental health problems who aren’t all mass shooters of children. From CNN:
> See Also: School Resource Officer who stood outside during shooting thought he did a good job
> 
> In a tweet Thursday, President Donald Trump described someone who would shoot up a school as a “savage sicko.” At CNN’s town hall on the Parkland, Florida, school shootings on Wednesday, NRA spokeswoman Dana Loesch described the gunman as “an insane monster” who is “nuts” and crazy.” And at a White House briefing Thursday, the President again used the term “sicko.”
> The shooter, Nikolas Cruz, struggled with depression, attention-deficit hyperactivity disorder and autism, according to a 2016 Florida Department of Children and Families report. But having a mental health diagnosis does not mean he would become violent, many experts say. And although Trump has said he wants to focus on mental health to stop school shootings, calling Cruz a “sicko” doesn’t help, those experts claim…
> “When it comes to mental health, language really matters. This is not about being politically correct. It’s about wanting to do everything we can to encourage people to get health treatment that works,” said Ron Honberg, senior policy adviser with the National Alliance on Mental Illness…
> MentalHealth.gov, a federal website, cautions against using stigmatizing labels like “crazy.”
> “How helpful is calling a black person the n-word? Not only is it disrespectful, it fans racism,” said Pat Corrigan, a distinguished professor of psychology at the Illinois Institute of Technology who manages the National Consortium on Stigma and Empowerment. “Using such language when it comes to people with mental illness is the height of disrespect and the height of ignorance, as it reduces some hugely complex person down to a diagnosis.”
> 
> I’m perfectly willing to believe the experts who say people with mental health issues are not, by and large, more likely to be violent than anyone else. But I don’t think anyone thought Trump was referring to a large group of people. He wasn’t suggesting every person with depression is a killer. He was referring to one specific individual who just murdered a bunch of children. He called that person a “sicko” based on their actions, not based on a prior diagnosis he may have received. Are there really a lot of regular people out there thinking, ‘Hey, I’m a sicko, why are you comparing me to this guy?’
> TRENDING:
> That CNN "scripted town hall" question just became more complicated
> 
> MentalHealth.gov does recommend, “Refusing to define [people] by their diagnosis or using labels such as ‘crazy.'” I could be wrong, but I don’t think this advice was intended to apply to mass shooters of children. I’m pretty sure we’re allowed a little leeway to criticize those individuals as sick without people getting the idea we’re attacking every person with a mental problem. I suspect even a lot of people with mental health issues feel Nikolas Cruz was sick, at least morally if not mentally.
> As for the n-word comparison, again Trump was talking about the disturbed behavior of one specific mass murderer who just killed 17 people. And he was referring to his sick behavior not an immutable characteristic like his skin color. Do we really have to worry about showing “disrespect” for someone like Nikolas Cruz?


http://archive.is/4VaA3#selection-611.0-787.319


----------



## DesolationRow

This story does not have a happy ending:



> Only 18 months after race riots devastated pockets of Milwaukee, Wisconsin, Black Lives Matter protesters are seeking to have a staple of the city's crime-fighting apparatus ended: The Milwaukee Homicide Review Commission's annual statistical crime findings have been sobering. In a city that is approximately four-tenths black and 18% Hispanic, the commission's regrettable findings illustrated that, broken down, without the non-white population, Milwaukee would only have perhaps ten or twelve non-fatal shootings a year rather than the hundreds that make the work of the Milwaukee Police Department seemingly unending. Furthermore, the Milwaukee Homicide Review Commission demonstrates that rather than the 100-150 murders a year, Milwaukee's white population is responsible for only eight or so murders a year on average. BLM has called the data fraudulent and misleading but the Milwaukee Homicide Review Commission has thorough standards that have been considered racially unbiased. Most interesting is that almost none of the murders and non-fatal shootings are gang related but rather random crimes, often perpetrated in the heat of arguments or during petty robberies.


This story does not have a happy ending, either:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/967893276069052416
Nor this one:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/opinion-miller-black-panther-ally_us_5a92ac97e4b03b55731d1442



> If You Want To Be An Effective Ally, Be Quiet And Know Your Place
> 
> Brandi Miller
> Columnist
> 
> “Black Panther” depicts the dignity and value of black lives on the big screen, breaking box office records and driving a celebration of blackness that I have not experienced since the 2008 election of Barack Obama. The film centers on the uncolonized African nation of Wakanda, a technologically advanced, modern, and self-sufficient nation of Pan African Black glory, with residents drenched in vibranium-laced cocoa butter.
> 
> The best part of Wakanda? Wakanda doesn’t need allies.
> 
> While “Black Panther” is almost entirely disinterested in validating the participation of whiteness in the story of T’Challa and the fate of Wakanda, it offers a model for how white people can resist the urge to simply be allies in the cause of justice and rather be useful without having to be center stage or praised.
> 
> Over the last few years of movements for equality, many white people and people with privilege have sought to become allies, people who protect and speak up for those who are oppressed and marginalized. Allyship, while seemingly helpful, often devolves into focusing on white stories, diminishing the struggle of people of color. Frankly, allyship is by nature self-congratulatory and dependent on the praise of the marginalized. Wakanda had no use or praise for a special white savior (in fact, they saved the white people), which adds to what makes “Black Panther” so revolutionary.
> 
> Void of the colonizing impulse and experience of white supremacy, Wakanda is free from the need for a white savior. “Black Panther” reflects this reality through its limited engagement with white people in the film, with only 3 white people having speaking roles: a museum employee who isn’t around very long, a short-lived villain and CIA agent Everett Ross, a diminutive sidekick at best.
> 
> At no point is he a necessary character. He heroically jumps in front of a bullet for Nakia, but these black women, who run this entire narrative and save men over and and over again with advanced technology, can cure bullet wounds overnight, begging the question did she really need to be saved? And Ross, because of the bullet he takes, becomes less of a hero and more of a burden.
> 
> Upon arriving in Wakanda, Ross finds the technology that he has known his whole life in the U.S. is inferior to Wakanda and that a young black women, who greets him as “colonizer,” has saved his life. He does not defensively cry out “not all white people” in response to her criticism, but rather takes it and moves on. He ends up in Wakanda because he needs help, not because he is a hero. He is mildly helpful and receives no accolades.
> 
> In the film, he turns away from cultural traditions that aren’t his to participate in and it is clear that his presence doesn’t imply that his opinion is needed or necessary. When he makes cultural missteps, he shuts his mouth (he is literally silenced by barking), manages his defensiveness and waits for a time to be useful.
> 
> Even his final heroism isn’t about accolades. After being given a mission to keep advanced weapons technology from leaving Wakanda, he is thrown into a scenario where his incompetence is only mitigated by a black women in his ear telling him exactly what to do after putting him in a scenario that she knew he could be helpful in. He does the thing he is asked and that entitles him to no thanks or special titles.
> 
> The lesson of “Black Panther” for white allies is this: They must learn to be the sidekick, to be at the fringe, to give up power, to have people of color in their ears directing them on how to be useful in fighting for the cause of justice.
> 
> At the end of the day, Ross’ redemption is that he keeps engaging over and over again and is useful when he needs to be under the leadership and glory of black women. He is a model of a co-conspirator, one who, however he ended up in the room, turned from the posture of defensiveness, fragility and superiority and instead became a useful agent in the cause.
> 
> White allies in film and media are typically framed as sympathetic, cost-bearing heroes, ahead of their time and paragons to emulate (see Al Harrison, “Hidden Figures”). *It is the epitome of white supremacy culture to need a white hero in order to celebrate and engage with the liberation and courage of people of color.*
> 
> Allyship often comes with an invisible and unearned badge that gives a pass (or at least entitlement) to a person’s own problematic racism and moves the conversation from the oppressed to the one who intervened. The work becomes less about the liberation of people of color and more about showering the ally with praise.
> 
> *The (unfortunate) reality is, we don’t live in Wakanda, there is not a place void of the impacts of colonialism, but the principals for white allies stand: If you are going to be here with us, be useful. If you want to speak, do so when you are needed and in the appropriate place and time. If you want to participate, do so in things that are meant for you. Know your place.*
> 
> Brandi Miller is a campus minister and justice program director from the Pacific Northwest.


Have no problem whatsoever with people enjoying _Black Panther_ but my goodness does this person think before she writes? The epitome of white supremacy culture is the sympathetic drawing of a white character in some film primarily populated by blacks? _That's_ the epitome of white supremacy culture? Really? 

She's also wrong on the point about there not being a place void of the impacts of colonialism. Ethiopia, Liberia and for the past two hundred-plus years Haiti stand as nations void of the impacts of colonialism. In fact I'm under the impression that Wakanda is probably vaguely inspired by Ethiopia and Ethiopian history.


----------



## virus21

DesolationRow said:


> This story does not have a happy ending:
> 
> 
> 
> This story does not have a happy ending, either:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/967893276069052416
> Nor this one:
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/opinion-miller-black-panther-ally_us_5a92ac97e4b03b55731d1442
> 
> 
> 
> Have no problem whatsoever with people enjoying _Black Panther_ but my goodness does this person think before she writes? The epitome of white supremacy culture is the sympathetic drawing of a white character in some film primarily populated by blacks? _That's_ the epitome of white supremacy culture? Really?
> 
> She's also wrong on the point about there not being a place void of the impacts of colonialism. Ethiopia, Liberia and for the past two hundred-plus years Haiti stand as nations void of the impacts of colonialism. In fact I'm under the impression that Wakanda is probably vaguely inspired by Ethiopia and Ethiopian history.


Its the Huffington Post! Thinking is forbidden there.


----------



## DesolationRow

virus21 said:


> Its the Huffington Post! Thinking is forbidden there.


Good point.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/966625793894907904
He probably does now. Just a hunch.

No happy endings in sight.


----------



## virus21

DesolationRow said:


> Good point.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/966625793894907904
> He probably does now. Just a hunch.
> 
> No happy endings in sight.


Wouldn't say that. Lots of these SJW enclaves are losing more than they are gaining.


----------



## virus21




----------



## DesolationRow

virus21 said:


>


Switzerland is a marvelous example of a federal system that retains a sort of overarching order to the genuine multicultural fiefdoms that recalls the glory days of pre-unified Germany and Italy.


It is not a terribly brave prediction to suggest that the reality of the twenty-first century will continue to be almost ceaselessly brutal toward the gauzy fantasies of Lockean blank-slate liberals from both the left and right.


----------



## Reaper

Presented without comment. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968453513532641281


----------



## Reaper

DesolationRow said:


> This story does not have a happy ending:
> 
> 
> 
> This story does not have a happy ending, either:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/967893276069052416
> Nor this one:
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/opinion-miller-black-panther-ally_us_5a92ac97e4b03b55731d1442
> 
> 
> 
> Have no problem whatsoever with people enjoying _Black Panther_ but my goodness does this person think before she writes? The epitome of white supremacy culture is the sympathetic drawing of a white character in some film primarily populated by blacks? _That's_ the epitome of white supremacy culture? Really?
> 
> She's also wrong on the point about there not being a place void of the impacts of colonialism. Ethiopia, Liberia and for the past two hundred-plus years Haiti stand as nations void of the impacts of colonialism. In fact I'm under the impression that Wakanda is probably vaguely inspired by Ethiopia and Ethiopian history.


Considering that Pakistan is infinitely worse off and continuing to fail as a nation state post British Raj, I'd say that there are significant advantages of colonial western rule that are still visible to this day.

The majority of secular Pakistanis and our civil society elites that shape the last remaining humanist enclaves all went to British schools and studied under British and Spanish Catholics - not local schools, not islamist schools.

Almost all of our private schools continue to follow the British O and A level systems and they are churning out superior individuals to those of pakistans own matriculation systems.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak

Reap said:


> Presented without comment.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968453513532641281


I love the irony Obianuju points out.... Also looking at the rest of her twitter I might be interested in her book. From my prospective Africa needs less help of foreign aid and more trying to better themselves from within.

Finally got to order 12 rules to life, so I'll be reading that first. With how often Jordan Peterson talks about Maoist China I'm surprised I can order it here on Taobao :lol


----------



## Reaper

Stupid_Smark said:


> I love the irony Obianuju points out.... Also looking at the rest of her twitter I might be interested in her book. From my prospective Africa needs less help of foreign aid and more trying to better themselves from within.


Then she's definitely someone you need to follow. She's unapologetically nationalistic and very much has an "Africa-first" mentality that rejects western help and assistance, and a very strong pro-life advocate who goes against the grain when it comes to population control methods forced upon Africans. She's of the mindset that Africans need more children not less in order to help Africa.

I have gained quite a bit from having access to her thoughts and interviews.


----------



## DesolationRow

Reap said:


> Considering that Pakistan is infinitely worse off and continuing to fail as a nation state post British Raj, I'd say that there are significant advantages of colonial western rule that are still visible to this day.
> 
> The majority of secular Pakistanis and our civil society elites that shape the last remaining humanist enclaves all went to British schools and studied under British and Spanish Catholics - not local schools, not islamist schools.
> 
> Almost all of our private schools continue to follow the British O and A level systems and they are churning out superior individuals to those of pakistans own matriculation systems.


Excellent insights. 

I recall being educated by one gentleman from Nigeria and another gentleman from Liberia while attending a conference about Africa in Rome, Italy. I was attempting to make coherent talk with the Nigerian gentleman about the importance of traditions. He retorted that most Nigerian traditions he knew of, some of which included raping little girls, were traditions not worth defending. That rightly put me in my place. With the Liberian gentleman I naively asked him, "Why is Liberia not in better shape as a country?" The history of Liberia had always fascinated me. The Liberian fellow looked at me as though I were adorned by three heads and answered with a distinct sharpness in his voice: "We did not have the good fortune of being colonized by white people." 


http://verysmartbrothas.theroot.com...a-gun-control-problem-we-have-a-wh-1823330466



> America Doesn’t Have a Gun Control Problem. We Have a White-People Problem
> 
> Damon Young
> 
> Last August, as my wife and I and two of our friends biked through the Great Allegheny Passage in McKeesport, Pa., a city 12 miles from Pittsburgh, I joked that we probably wouldn’t see any more black people until Maryland. I was wrong. In the 150 miles between Pittsburgh and Cumberland, Md., we saw four.
> 
> The dearth of black people on the GAP trail should be no surprise to anyone who’s driven through Pennsylvania. A popular joke about the state is that it’s Pittsburgh on one side, Philadelphia on the other and Alabama in between. The “joke,” of course, is that once you leave those metropolitan areas, you’re surrounded by small towns and rural farmland. And “surrounded by small towns and rural farmland” is a euphemistic way of saying “surrounded by whiteness.”
> 
> 
> Thing is, that dynamic isn’t exactly unique to Pennsylvania. Regardless of where you are in the country, once you get 10-15 miles outside a city’s greater metropolitan area, you’re probably going to splash into a sea of white people. And that sea probably won’t end until you’re near another city. It’s so stark that if you had no concept of America and you asked an American where the black people lived, they could just draw a small circle around the 30 largest cities, say “there” and be mostly accurate. And then, if you asked where the white people lived, they could say, “There, too. And everywhere else.”
> 
> In America, white people are everywhere, and this ubiquity connects to perhaps our greatest irony: We (black people) are vastly outnumbered by them. They also own more land, earn and possess more money, and have all the guns. Most of the people making laws are white, as are most of the people enforcing them. There are entire states you can drive through without seeing one of us, entire lives that can be led without ever having any meaningful interaction with us. We are surrounded, outnumbered, out-resourced and outgunned. Our entire existence here is a continual assault on our bodies.
> 
> But we are the ones perceived to be the threats. We are the ones they’re scared of. We are the ones who tell our children how to dress and how to wear their hair so they’re not thought of as threats to them. We are the ones who consciously and subconsciously modify our voices and our behavior when forced to interact with them. We’re the ones whom trained officers with weapons and badges and handcuffs and legal justifications are so damn scared of that we’ve created entire curricula based on that fear, teaching ourselves what to do to seem less frightening to them.
> 
> This fear is why they’re so obsessed with arming themselves with multiple human killing machines. It’s why they fight against even the notion of incremental disarmament so vehemently. They are scared shitless of us. Of anyone who is not them. And this fear is why our shitty gun laws exist, and it’s why they will continue to.
> 
> Perhaps this fear is guilt-based, and they’re scared the same way you were as a kid when you stole some cash from your teacher’s purse. And you kept waiting for repercussions, but they just never came. But that fear—that feeling that you’d have to answer for your wrongs eventually—never quite left. Or maybe this fear is karmic. A belief that once we “get on top,” we’ll treat them the way they’ve treated us. And that fear drives them to do whatever they can to maintain their position.
> 
> Either way, I doubt we’ll see any movement on guns until they acknowledge this pervasive and delusional and self-destructive collective fear and go to therapy. And if that doesn’t work, maybe we just need to buy them some fucking maps.


"Perhaps this fear is guilt-based, and they're scared the same way you were as a kid when you stole some cash from your teacher's purse." Wait, what? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968344329222750209
:lol


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...f91e4b02cb368c4bf48?ncid=engmodushpmg00000004



> White Families Are Engines Of Inequality
> 
> Jessie Daniels
> Guest Writer





> Why Whites Need to Give Up Their Gun Fetish



http://www.news.com.au/finance/econ...n/news-story/a8a81155995b1adc1c399d3576c4c0bc



> ‘The time for reconciliation is over’: South Africa votes to confiscate white-owned land without compensation
> 
> “THE time for reconciliation is over.” South Africa’s parliament has backed a motion to confiscate land owned by white people.
> 
> Frank Chung
> 
> SOUTH Africa’s parliament has voted in favour of a motion that will begin the process of amending the country’s Constitution to allow for the confiscation of white-owned land without compensation.
> 
> The motion was brought by Julius Malema, leader of the radical Marxist opposition party the Economic Freedom Fighters, and passed overwhelmingly by 241 votes to 83 against. The only parties who did not support the motion were the Democratic Alliance, Freedom Front Plus, Cope and the African Christian Democratic Party.
> 
> It was amended but supported by the ruling African National Congress and new president Cyril Ramaphosa, who made land expropriation a key pillar of his policy platform after taking over from ousted PM Jacob Zuma earlier this month.
> 
> “The time for reconciliation is over. Now is the time for justice,” Mr Malema was quoted by News24 as telling parliament. “We must ensure that we restore the dignity of our people without compensating the criminals who stole our land.”
> 
> According to Bloomberg, a 2017 government audit found white people owned 72 per cent of farmland in South Africa.
> 
> ANC deputy chief whip Dorries Eunice Dlakude said the party “recognises that the current policy instruments, including the willing-buyer willing-seller policy and other provisions of Section 25 of the Constitution may be hindering effective land reform”.



http://m.news24.com/SouthAfrica/New...d-expropriation-without-compensation-20180227



> National Assembly adopts motion on land expropriation without compensation
> 17:11 27/02/2018 Jan Gerber
> Cape Town – The National Assembly on Tuesday set in motion a process to amend the Constitution so as to allow for the expropriation of land without compensation.
> 
> The motion, brought by the EFF leader Julius Malema, was adopted with a vote of 241 in support, and 83 against.
> 
> The only parties who did not support the motion were the DA, Freedom Front Plus, Cope and the ACDP.
> 
> The matter will now be referred to the Constitutional Review Committee which must report back to Parliament by August 30.
> 
> READ: The EFF is about to blow up the land debate: why we should be worried
> 
> The EFF's motion originally called for the establishment of an ad hoc committee, which had to report back to the National Assembly by the end of May, but the ANC suggested an amendment, which was supported by the EFF.
> 
> There will be a public participation process in the Constitutional Review Committee's work.
> 
> Opening the debate on his motion, Malema said: "The time for reconciliation is over. Now is the time for justice."
> 
> He said they did not seek revenge on white people, but a restoration of black people's dignity, which was deeply rooted in the land.
> 
> Gugile Nkwinti, who was minister of rural affairs and land reform until Monday evening (now minister of water affairs), said: "The ANC unequivocally supports the principle of land expropriation without compensation."
> 
> "There is no doubt about it, land shall be expropriated without compensation."
> 
> DA MP Thandeka Mbabama said there was an indisputable need to right the wrongs of the past, but expropriation without compensation "cannot be part of the solution".
> 
> She said it was used to divert attention away from the ANC's failures with land reform, and was a "lie peddled by the ANC, who fears being outflanked on the left by the EFF".
> 
> 'We want to redress an historic injustice'
> 
> Freedom Front Plus leader Pieter Groenewald asked what would happen to the land once it was expropriated.
> 
> "If you continue on this course, I can assure you there is going to be unforeseen consequences that is not in the interest of South Africa," he warned.
> 
> Cope leader Mosiuoa Lekota said there "is a danger that those who think equality in our lifetime equates that we must dominate whites".
> 
> "This is the PAC of '59, it's no longer the African National Congress," he said as he left the podium.
> 
> Rural Affairs and Land Reform Deputy Minister Mcebisi Skwatsha said the ANC was committed to building an equal society.
> 
> "You should not make the mistake that we want to oppress whites," he said. "We want to redress an historic injustice.
> 
> "We want to take everybody along in achieving an equitable society."
> 
> Agang MP Andries Tlouamma said: "Those who have taken our land by force, Jesus Christ must reject them."
> 
> He urged the ANC to "develop a backbone of steel and stop speaking with a forked tongue".



This makes fascinating reading in late February 2018: http://prospect.org/article/reversing-broward-countys-school-prison-pipeline#.WpTnvIlLOp0.twitter



> Reversing Broward County's School-to-Prison Pipeline
> 
> BRYCE WILSON STUCKI DECEMBER 4, 2013
> 
> The story behind the so-far successful crusade to end disproportionate student arrests and suspensions in one Florida school district.
> 
> When, after a nationwide search, he was hired two years ago to serve as superintendent of Florida’s Broward County Public Schools, Robert Runcie began brainstorming ways to close the racial achievement gap. At the time, black students in the sixth-largest district in the country had a graduation rate of only 61 percent compared to 81 percent for white students. To find out why, Runcie, who once headed a management-consulting firm, went to the data.
> 
> “One of the first things I saw was a huge differential in minority students, black male students in particular, in terms of suspensions and arrests,” he says. Black students made up two-thirds of all suspensions during the 2011-2012 school year despite comprising only 40 percent of the student body. And while there were 15,000 serious incidents like assaults and drug possession reported that year, 85 percent of all 82,000 suspensions were for minor incidents—use of profanity, disruptions of class—and 71 percent of all 1,000-plus arrests were for misdemeanors. The last statistic, says Runcie, “was a huge red flag.”
> 
> Like most large school districts in the United States, discipline policies in Broward reflected the idea that the best way to maintain an orderly classroom is to get rid of disruptive students, an approach known as zero tolerance. Zero tolerance policies help explain why 81 percent of all suspensions in New York City Schools in the 2012-20 13 school year were for minor infractions and 70 percent of all arrests were for misdemeanors; why 67 percent of all school-based arrests in Florida in 2011-2012 were for misdemeanors; and why 97 percent of half a million suspensions and expulsions recorded in an eight-year Texas study published in 2011 were not required under state law. A 2008 survey from the American Psychological Association titled “Are Zero Tolerance Policies Effective in Schools?” found that “recent research indicates a negative relationship between the use of school suspension and expulsion and school-wide academic achievement.” While factors outside of school, like family income, matter most for academic success, “there’s a direct correspondence between the achievement gap and discipline,” says Pedro Noguera, a professor of education at New York University. According to a nationwide study from UCLA 24 percent of black secondary-school students were suspended at least once during the 2009-2010 school year versus 7 percent of white students. That same year, the graduation rate for black students was 66 percent compared to 83 percent for white students.
> 
> Broward announced broad changes designed to mitigate the use of harsh punishments for minor misbehavior at the beginning of this school year. While other districts have amended their discipline codes, prohibited arrests in some circumstances, and developed alternatives to suspension, Broward was able to do all these things at once with the cooperation of a group that included a member of the local NAACP, a school board member, a public defender, a local sheriff, a state prosecutor, and several others. In early November, The Miami Herald reported that suspensions were already down 40 percent and arrests were down 66 percent. Yet these changes required years of advocacy. The hard scrabble road to Broward’s success also helps explain why zero tolerance policies have persisted.
> 
> “This whole issue around arrests of students, suspensions, I was not familiar with any specific targeted strategy on that,” says Runcie of his initial days as Broward superintendent. He turned to what one stakeholder calls the Eliminating the Schoolhouse to Jailhouse Committee, a local group of advocates.
> 
> The “schoolhouse to jailhouse” in the committee’s name refers to the track of suspensions and arrests that civil-rights groups like the NAACP and the Advancement Project say ends in dropout and incarceration for many minority students—the polar opposite of the academic track of AP classes that typically ends in college admission. A 2013 study of Florida students by researchers at Johns Hopkins University found that a suspension in 9th grade lowered a student’s chances of graduating by 20 percent and a 2013 study of Chicago students found that an arrest raises the odds of dropout by 22 percent, even after controlling for income. A 2009 study from Northeastern University found that 6 percent of all high-school dropouts (and 23 percent of black male dropouts) aged 16-24 were institutionalized (most in prisons), compared to 1 percent of people with high-school degrees.
> 
> Marsha Ellison, president of the Fort Lauderdale chapter of the NAACP, which is in Broward County, founded the Eliminating the Schoolhouse to Jailhouse Committee. After a 5 year-old girl was arrested in a different Florida county in 2005—she threw a temper tantrum in an assistant principal’s office—“we were all directed from our national group to meet with our school district, collect the data, and work through to fix this schoolhouse to jailhouse issue,” she says. Ellison began to ask for discipline data on a regular basis, but says Runcie’s predecessors would not release it, an assertion corroborated by Gordon Weekes, a public defender in Broward County, and Robin Bartleman, a school board member and former teacher in Broward. The district “thought if they hid and did not acknowledge it then the problem would go away,” says Ellison.
> 
> A cadre of reformers who admired Ellison’s determination began to meet with her on a regular basis. Bartleman was motivated by her experience in the classroom. “I remember having to expel students and literally being in tears thinking, ‘Why does this child have to be expelled for this?’” she says. Weekes says he saw “school-based arrests for little minor things like kids shooting spitballs, a kid throwing a lollipop.” After Baltimore lessened penalties for similar infractions in its discipline code and provided alternatives to suspension, like counseling, suspensions fell by 33 percent and the graduation rate increased by 15 percent in seven years.
> 
> Elijah Williams, a justice in the juvenile courts in Broward, joined the committee after he saw a presentation in Las Vegas by Steven Teske, a juvenile judge in Clayton County, Georgia. Teske had helped local law enforcement and school officials reach an agreement to send students who committed misdemeanors to counseling instead of to court. School-based referrals fell by 83 percent and the graduation rate rose by 24 percent over eight years. Williams soon had Teske on a plane to Broward to meet the committee.
> 
> 
> 
> Broward’s Collaborative Agreement on School Discipline was announced in early November. Instead of suspensions, students can now be referred to the PROMISE program, where they receive counseling for several days and then return to school. A host of non-violent misdemeanors no longer require an arrest, though officers can sometimes override that if they feel it is necessary (“I wanted to make sure deputies always had discretion,” says Scott Israel, Broward County’s sheriff). The school district’s Office of Minority Male Achievement reviews data to ensure that punishments for minor infractions and racial disparities are on the decline.
> 
> “There's been success with other districts working to address parts of the problem,” says Alana Greer, an attorney with the Advancement Project who consulted on the agreement. In recent years, Los Angeles and Denver have limited the range of minor behavior infractions that can be punished by a suspension. “But what Broward did that really set it apart is they put together this incredible breadth of stakeholders. They have been able to not only address one piece of it, but create a set of policies that work together to hopefully eliminate the school-to-prison pipeline in Broward.”
> 
> Broward is unusual because representatives from law enforcement, the district, and the community were able to agree on reform, and the superintendent approved it. “In dealing with the previous administration, people were afraid to look at disparate impact issues,” says Weekes. “[Runcie] was not backing away from it.” The new superintendent released the data and acknowledged that the problem had a racial dynamic. “It’s a problem all over the country,” Runcie says, “and Broward is no exception.”


----------



## MillionDollarProns

As part of the new Reddit TOS r/Starlets has been deleted.

Some of you guys are alright,
don't go to Reddit HQ tomorrow


----------



## DesolationRow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968645463430672384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/967217648982511616


----------



## MrMister

that is astonishing stupid regarding the speed of bullets. giving teachers guns is fucking stupid, but it's certainly not because the AR-15 fires faster bullets lol.

it's definitely true that an AR-15 has much greater range and accuracy and therefore is a superior gun, but inside the close quarters of a school this doesn't matter. i'm probably ok with outright banning an AR-15. if it remains legal, it needs to be one of the more difficult guns to acquire. you gotta prove you can handle the weapon, aren't crazy, don't have a shady past etc.


----------



## Reaper

There was a very solid argument against the banning of any guns over time: The Puckle Gun. 












> Ian from Forgotten Weapons is at the Institute of Military Technology, a fascinating museum located in Titusville, Florida. Today he’s examining a mostly original early 1700s Puckle Gun.
> 
> The Puckle Gun was patented by London lawyer, inventor and author James Puckle in 1718. It was officially titled the Defence Gun and was a flintlock weapon with a revolver-like rotating cylinder of six to eleven shots.
> 
> The weapon could fire an incredible nine shots per minute. That was a startlingly rapid rate of fire during an era when single shot weapons were the rule, and two or three reloaded rounds per minute was considered fast shooting.


This beast was around when the 2nd Amendment was drafted. Sure, it wasn't "easily accessible", but I don't think the founders cared much about "easy access" when they determined that people had a right to arm themselves against what they feared might become a tyrannical government. 

----

Anyways, the Guardian is always great for making fun of leftists without even realizing it :lmao










Yes, we like people who take frequent showers and wear deodorant.

---



samizayn said:


> I heard about this. SF is some kind of fucked up capitalist dystopia. Where $500k is a "pretty alright" salary but the drugs/poverty/overall destitution seem, tbh, worse than the slums in Brazil. It's really fucked up.


Wrong again. SF's 500k salaries buy you nothing because it has some of the highest taxes imposed by one of the most authoritarian left-wing governments in the country. It is far from a "capitalist" dystopia, when in fact, it is a combination of an oppressive tax and spend government combined with land mafias that have blocked new development at every turn. NIMBY-ism is anti-capitalist in nature as it is based entirely around using government legislation to block new urband development. 

Meanwhile 35k/year in Florida (which has a 0% State tax and only 6% sales tax) gets you a nice 4 bedroom, 1 bath house on a mortgage under $850 --- which we recently bought as a primarily single-income family --- and this is because the government here is lax, doesn't interfere, doesn't tax you to death and consistently ok's new urban development. We now live in a growing city of 120k people and it's pretty much ENTIRELY made up of young/middle class families like ours. Mostly young home-owners with kids.


----------



## virus21

Reap said:


> Anyways, the Guardian is always great for making fun of leftists without even realizing it :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we like people who take frequent showers and wear deodorant.


Have you seen those people? Most of them are only a few steps away from looking like they crawled out of freaking dumpster.


----------



## DesolationRow

@Reap: Good point. As a matter of fact I highly recommend to everyone this entire twitter thread, which is fascinating, informative and fun if you are interested in the history of weapons (or history in general, ha). Enjoy! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/967889805966172160

Three interesting gun-related stories. The first one from Vermont, which is armed to the teeth and has historically seen next to no violence or crime, is about a shooter who should not have been able to own the firearm he has for he is a convicted felon. http://www.wcax.com/content/news/Po...utside-downtown-Burlington-bar-475131523.html

From Milwaukee, which I just went over with the Milwaukee Homicide Commission report a few posts back, an armed carjacker was stopped and killed by a man who had fulfilled every last regulatory measure to have conceal-carry in Wisconsin: http://www.jsonline.com/story/news/...e-milwaukee-business-officials-say/374652002/ 

And from Oswego, Illinois, a man armed with an AR-15 scares a knife-wielding attack suspect away, just by brandishing the weapon. AR-15s are pretty cool as they have minimal kick compared to other weapons but in truth there are many deer-hunting rifles, for instance, which are built to be more powerful. AR-15s are light to carry and comparatively not-unwieldy so it is little surprise that they are so incredibly popular nationwide. http://wgntv.com/2018/02/27/man-armed-with-ar-15-stops-attack-by-neighbor-in-oswego/



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968841660871467008
Ah. What was it Young Clifford says in _Richard VI_?

"_Shame and confusion! all is on the rout;
Fear frames disorder, and disorder wounds
Where it should guard. O war, thou son of hell,
Whom angry heavens do make their minister
Throw in the frozen bosoms of our part
Hot coals of vengeance! Let no soldier fly.
He that is truly dedicate to war
Hath no self-love, nor he that loves himself
Hath not essentially but by circumstance
The name of valour._"


----------



## Reaper

virus21 said:


> Have you seen those people? Most of them are only a few steps away from looking like they crawled out of freaking dumpster.


Thankfully I live in a very conservative county so no. Taking showers and grooming is still normal around these parts.


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21




----------



## Reaper

virus21 said:


>


My father was a collector of old Life and other magazines ... Trust me when I say this, the US media was smitten by Hitler and his Olympics in 1936. They downplayed his brutality towards Jews and government representatives gave the go ahead for the Olympics to continue. Regular murders were routinely ignored by the press (much like it does with Islamist violence in Europe today). 

Much like they were with Kim Jong's sister this year.


----------



## DesolationRow

Had read this story online but @SelinaKyle just dropped this video on my wall. Remarkable and somewhat funny (though frightening in the sense of unhinged political correctness).


----------



## virus21

DesolationRow said:


> Had read this story online but @SelinaKyle just dropped this video on my wall. Remarkable and somewhat funny (though frightening in the sense of unhinged political correctness).


Welcome to Moral Crisis 2018. What Satanism was to the 80s and 90s, racism is to now.


----------



## El Grappleador

Ladies and gentleman, A contact mine of DA had blocked his facebook. IDK what did he published but I quote something about it:



> Facebook is hypocrite: punishes and not rewards. Mark Zuckerberg and his repressives politics that punish for made publishings, even through most inofensives, has became on enemies of speeching freedom. This PC Culture is one more obstacle to reach democracy.
> 
> Translated from: https://www.deviantart.com/journal/Mi-Face-fue-bloqueado-por-30-dias-732639854 paragraph 2.


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969225012954718208
Far cry from the country that when Hebdo was murdered pretended to take to the streets to "fight for free speech". France is a lost state with a corrupted and ruined culture.

This is why America's universal free speech is the greatest cultural idea in the entire world. Free speech is something I will gladly give up my life fighting for.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

http://www.corsicanadailysun.com/news/gorilla-goes-viral-city-removes-park-statue-after-seen-as/article_d96326f6-1cc2-11e8-840c-533340cc8cca.html



> * Gorilla goes viral: City removes park statue after seen as ‘offensive’*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The City of Corsicana recently removed the gorilla statue from its cage in Community Park after its was reported as ‘offensive.’
> 
> Wednesday afternoon Pct. 4 City Councilman Jeff Smith posted an update on his Facebook page.
> 
> "Update on the gorilla," Smith stated. "He will be placed back in the park as soon as weather permits!"
> 
> The Corsicana Daily Sun reported the removal on its Facebook page Tuesday afternoon which prompted mostly outrage from readers and at press time drew over 1,300 comments and over 570 shares. A petition was created on the website change.org and the hashtag #GorillaGate2018 has been attached to the incident.
> 
> Corsicana Mayor Don Denbow addressed the removal in a letter sent Tuesday evening to the Daily Sun and posted on the City’s website.
> 
> “The City of Corsicana has recently made the decision to remove a display in Community Park,” the letter stated. “It was determined to be potentially racially insensitive. This was brought to our attention by a few citizens. The circumstances were evaluated and determined to be valid. It was not possible to leave the gorilla without the cage due to safety reasons. The statue was top heavy and was caged initially to protect the children. The cage will be left and turned into a climbing feature. The City will look at replacing the display in the future.”
> 
> By Tuesday night the empty cage was the site of a makeshift memorial which included signs, bananas, flowers, candles, stuffed animals and even beer.
> 
> The park was struck by vandals overnight who defaced a school bus, rest rooms and the skate park with graffiti such as “bring ape home.”
> 
> By Wednesday morning the removal was reported by multiple television news outlets.
> 
> An additional letter from Mayor Denbow was sent to the Corsicana Daily Sun Wednesday afternoon which stated:
> 
> “The City of Corsicana recently made the decision to remove a display in Community Park. The reason for the decision was two-fold: recognizing that the display was offensive to some of our citizens and a concern regarding the safety of the exhibits. It is the City’s goal to depict all the animals in Community Park in a free environment that is safe for children. Other animals will be added to the display including a free-standing gorilla and a tiger. As budget permits, additional recreational options will be added.”
> 
> A candlelight vigil was planned for Wednesday night at the site as a “show of solidarity and a statement that the people of Corsicana will no longer back down and look the other way while those in power get to do whatever they please,” according to the event organizers Facebook post.
> 
> The gorilla has been nicknamed Dobby and the Facebook page “In memory of Dobby” was created to pay tribute to the removed statue.
> 
> Longtime Corsicana resident Betty Lambert commented on the statue’s removal Wednesday in a letter to the editor.
> 
> “My grand nieces love Community Park,” Lambert stated. “When they came to visit me (until they grew up) the park was always their favorite stop. The gorilla cage was a favorite. They called him King Kong. I can understand that this display could be construed as a racial point of contention by some. The gorilla is a black ape confined in a unbreakable cage. I am sympathetic to the idea that it could be thought of as a metaphor for the institution of slavery. And now that it is pointed out to me, I see it. I support the removal of the gorilla on the grounds that it could offend members of our community. At no time did I ever think of it as anything other than King Kong.”


----------



## virus21




----------



## 2 Ton 21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968841936906981376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968889784654495744

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968890230198632449

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968888635545309184

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968890654205104128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968889725380710400

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968947788024303616


----------



## Pratchett

I saw that "fat shaming" Twitter rant. Moved on with my life quickly afterwards. I have little time to suffer fools and those who celebrate lack of self awareness. :sip




Saw this the other day (unrelated):






Oh, you still don't subscribe to and watch PSA Stich? Sounds like a personal problem to me...


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21




----------



## DesolationRow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969696308549292032
Physics 101.

"Decolonizing Physics." 

"Microaggressions."

"Implicit bias."

At this present rate, by fall 2020 every college course will have to feature some component that attacks "whiteness." Everything is race now. Even physics.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak

DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969696308549292032
> Physics 101.
> 
> "Decolonizing Physics."
> 
> "Microaggressions."
> 
> "Implicit bias."
> 
> At this present rate, by fall 2020 every college course will have to feature some component that attacks "whiteness." Everything is race now. Even physics.


Identity politics is the new religion....

Reminds me of this gem :lol


----------



## TripleG

Stupid_Smark said:


> Identity politics is the new religion....
> 
> Reminds me of this gem :lol


Oh wow, I had never seen that before. 

That is...um...wow!


----------



## virus21

TripleG said:


> Oh wow, I had never seen that before.
> 
> That is...um...wow!


Yep. These people want us to go back to the fucking Middle Ages.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak

TripleG said:


> Oh wow, I had never seen that before.
> 
> That is...um...wow!


Yeah be careful what you say..... Because they might get their buddy in KZN to shoot you with Lighting.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Reaper

Didn't even hear about this till Katie Hopkins posted it.


----------



## MrMister

"charged with manslaughter and arson" as well. Maybe they did just burn something intentionally and people were accidentally killed, but this seems doubtful to me.

It's also possible that manslaughter as a different and more severe legal meaning in England.



virus21 said:


> Yep. These people want us to go back to the fucking Middle Ages.


Before that even. Ancient Greece is the birth of Western philosophies that influenced a large portion of this planet since. You probably need to go back even further before Zoroastrianism as well.


----------



## virus21

MrMister said:


> "charged with manslaughter and arson" as well. Maybe they did just burn something intentionally and people were accidentally killed, but this seems doubtful to me.
> 
> It's also possible that manslaughter as a different and more severe legal meaning in England.
> 
> 
> 
> Before that even. Ancient Greece is the birth of Western philosophies that influenced a large portion of this planet since. You probably need to go back even further before Zoroastrianism as well.


At least Mesopotamians had an excuse, being the early Bronze Age and all. Even they wouldn't tolerate half the shit these "leftist" are pushing. Also, look up information on the Bronze Age collapse. Lots of parallels to today.


----------



## deepelemblues

Beware the Sea Peoples! They're comin' for YOU, Mycenaeans and Kassites and Egyptians and Hittites!


----------



## virus21

> A Rohnert Park woman who is accused of running a 150-woman prostitution ring with her son is also a prolific author of feminist erotica, a crime reporter at the Santa Rosa Press Democrat discovered Tuesday during a jailhouse interview.
> 
> The woman, 59-year-old Fay Ruth Romesburg, is accused of working with her son David Scott Romesburg, 38, to lure women into sex work and then arranging appointments for them at three properties, one in Rohnert Park and two in Santa Rosa, taking a cut of their earnings in the process, police said in January.
> 
> David Romesberg is also accused of forcing one woman to continue working until she paid a debt to him, and withholding money from others to meet their basic needs unless they engaged in sex with him or sex work.
> 
> In the interview, the elder Romesburg said she is "deeply concerned with female sexual empowerment" and referred to laws against sex work as a "continued assault on women's rights."
> Now Playing: How crime in San Francisco compares with other US cities
> 
> What are your chances of becoming a victim of violent crime or property crime in San Francisco compared to other major US cities.
> Media: Ted Andersen, SFGATE
> 
> She denied that any prostitution took place in the home on Alvarado Avenue, which Santa Rosa police alleged was a brothel.
> ALSO
> 
> Rohnert Park woman, son arrested on suspicion of running prostitution ring
> Deal with Japan on former sex slaves failed victims, South Korean panel says
> Over 3,300 California massage parlors are fronts for sex trafficking, report says
> 
> The investigation into the duo began when the manager of an apartment complex on Snyder Lane in Rohnert Park told law enforcement they suspected the apartment rented by the Romesburgs may have been used for prostitution, according to police.
> 
> Both Romesburgs appeared in court Monday but have not yet entered pleas — they were reportedly given extra time to look for a private attorney. County records show her bail is set at $245,000, and his is $250,000.
> 
> Fay Romesburg told the Press Democrat that she is a writer by trade who has penned various erotic and sex-related works under the pen name F.R.R. Mallory.
> 
> Her titles include "The Kinky Feminist," "Extreme Space: The Domination and Submission Handbook" and "Never Trust an Angel." According to her Amazon.com author bio, she has degrees in English and psychology from UC Berkeley and her work has also appeared in an anthology of vampire erotica called "Bites of Passion."
> 
> "Every American carries the residues of Puritanical sexual mores into any act of contact with other humans including basic touch," she wrote in the introduction to "The Kinky Feminist. "Still, our history isn't enough of a burden upon our sexual expression, we are constantly told we need more laws to criminalize and legislate our sexual activities."
> 
> "We need to stop treating these women as victims," she said of sex workers in her jailhouse interview. "They are highly intelligent and educated."


https://www.sfgate.com/crime/article/North-Bay-brothel-mother-son-sex-ring-rohnert-12713758.php#photo-14148152


----------



## Steve Black Man

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969855120665141248
OR if you're surprised by this, it means you've already seen Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows and are confused as to why the actors have been replaced.


----------



## DesolationRow

That is fascinating, @Reap. I would not even have known about that burning of the shop had I not seen stories circulated by wrong-thinking sectors of twitter a week ago this evening. :lol



Steve Black Man said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969855120665141248
> OR if you're surprised by this, it means you've already seen Harry Potter and the Deathly Hollows and are confused as to why the actors have been replaced.


:lol 

This whole deal seems to marginalize and suppress the legitimate forward-thinking contributions to genre and comic books and film that the people who created characters like Blade and The Black Panther and Shaft and Superfly and Coffy and Foxy Brown and writers like Zora Neale Hurston and James Baldwin among a host of others.


----------



## Reaper

Whenever I read a book, my mind automatically sees the characters as my own race and I'm always the protagonist. A better looking version of myself. No matter what my brain ignores the descriptions. I consider things like race, appearance inconsequential and unnecessary in a book since you have the freedom to imagine whatever you want ... As a consequence my my mind creates the details automatically. 

Maybe I'm a little too narcissistic.


----------



## deepelemblues

Reap said:


> Whenever I read a book, my mind automatically sees the characters as my own race and I'm always the protagonist. A better looking version of myself. No matter what my brain ignores the descriptions. I consider things like race, appearance inconsequential and unnecessary details that my mind fills in automatically.
> 
> Maybe I'm a little too narcissistic.


So if you were to read _Mein Kampf_ you would see yourself as Hitler? :troll


----------



## Reaper

deepelemblues said:


> So if you were to read _Mein Kampf_ you would see yourself as Hitler? :troll


Nein. Nein. Nein. It only works for fiction!


----------



## DesolationRow

If you were unsure that we are living in The Current Year all you have to know is that in Arcata, California, a statue of 25th president of the United States William McKinley is coming down, and in Washington, D.C., a bronze statue of the late crack-smoking mayor Marion Barry, perhaps most famous for saying, "The bitch set me up!" is going up.

Yay Current Year! 

Seeing as the U.S.'s cultural landscape shifts are baked in the demographic cake, the coming current years to be will doubtless be no more forgiving than this Current Year.


----------



## deepelemblues

DesolationRow said:


> Seeing as the U.S.'s cultural landscape shifts are baked in the demographic cake, the coming current years to be will doubtless be no more forgiving than this Current Year.


1. Demography is neither culturally nor politically destiny except perhaps on a microhistorical scale. It is difficult to assign cultural shifts to such things from any vantage point, and to assign cultural shifts any solidity at all except at the remove of at least several centuries.
2. The demographic cake, as it were, is being baked by people of the same skin color that is identified with the dominant culture, said culture to allegedly be dispossessed by said cake. This is an untenable situation, and, as such, will not remain tenable.


----------



## Genking48

Reap said:


> Nein. Nein. Nein. It only works for fiction!


So The Bible/Quran :cudi


----------



## TripleG

DesolationRow said:


> If you were unsure that we are living in The Current Year all you have to know is that in Arcata, California, a statue of 25th president of the United States William McKinley is coming down, and in Washington, D.C., a bronze statue of the late crack-smoking mayor Marion Barry, perhaps most famous for saying, "The bitch set me up!" is going up.
> 
> Yay Current Year!
> 
> Seeing as the U.S.'s cultural landscape shifts are baked in the demographic cake, the coming current years to be will doubtless be no more forgiving than this Current Year.


I live near DC and Marion Barry is kind of a folk hero around these parts. 

Why? I don't know. Fortunately, I grew up with parents that openly joked about "The bitch set me up" (my dad even once did the bit using a powdered donut to represent cocaine on his nose, classic!) 

I remember once towards the end of his career, Barry ran for the Ward 8 council seat. I listened to a speech from his opponent, a well spoken and clearly educated black woman that talk in great detail about what she planed to do. Didn't necessarily agree with everything she said, but at least she, you know, has a plan and carries herself well. And then I saw Barry's speech....where he pretty much just said "We gonna run and we donna run hard!" whatever the hell that means, but he won handily, so go figure.


----------



## virus21

DesolationRow said:


> If you were unsure that we are living in The Current Year all you have to know is that in Arcata, California, a statue of 25th president of the United States William McKinley is coming down, and in Washington, D.C., a bronze statue of the late crack-smoking mayor Marion Barry, perhaps most famous for saying, "The bitch set me up!" is going up.
> 
> Yay Current Year!
> 
> Seeing as the U.S.'s cultural landscape shifts are baked in the demographic cake, the coming current years to be will doubtless be no more forgiving than this Current Year.









> Many celebrities at the 2018 Oscars took a cue from recent events, including the #MeToo Movement and Time's Up, and used their platform on Hollywood's biggest stage to speak out against gender inequality in Hollywood. The evening saw a number of politically minded statements from those in attendance, including Emma Stone.
> 
> Emma, who was selected to present the award for best director, has since received mixed reactions from people on social media for her introduction for those nominated. As she presented the award, the actress remarked, "These four men and Greta Gerwig created their own masterpieces this year." Greta was nominated in the category alongside Paul Thomas Anderson, Guillermo Del Toro, Christopher Nolan, and Jordan Peele. (Greta is also only the fifth woman to ever be nominated for best director; only one woman has won the category in its 90-year history.) It was reminiscent of Natalie Portman's introduction of the same category at the Golden Globes, where she famously stated, "And here are the all-male nominees."
> 
> Following her statement, many on Twitter reacted with support, writing: "I love that heat Emma just brought" and "Emma Stone stay calling out the fact that the Best Director category is mostly male." Others called on Twitter not to "attack" the actor, noting how the moment impacted them.
> Trending Video
> Meet Olympic Snowboarder Chloe Kim
> 
> Others were not as thrilled with Emma's decision, remarking that two of the men nominated were minorities and that "Jordan Peele is only the 5th black man" to ever be recognized in the category. One user on Tumblr wrote, "High-key sideeyeing Emma Stone said that that the Best Director nominees are four men and Greta Gerwig. When will white feminists learn that, just because they are not women, doesn’t mean that Jordan Peele and Guillermo Del Toro’s nominations are not as meaningful as Greta Gerwig’s? And what was the first thing that Guillermo Del Toro said in his acceptance speech? He highlighted that he was an immigrant."
> 
> April Reign, the creator of #OscarsSoWhite, also called Emma out on Twitter. She wrote, "I'm not here for the participation trophies & partial credit some are so eager to give out. Emma Stone made a movie with Woody Allen, played a whitewashed character, and erased the importance of two men of color in a category. But she identified a woman, so.... yay?" April continued in another tweet, "Intersectionality isn't a thing that many white women do well. Emma Stone (and those applauding her) are prime examples."
> 
> As all people who don't identify as straight cisgender white men continue to fight for roles in Hollywood, it's important to remember that progress shouldn't be in silos. Pushing for more diverse talent of all backgrounds and identities is crucial. Hopefully, those hoping for the same end goal for people that look like them can apply this mind-set across the board. And while it's empowering to identify as a feminist, it's vital that your feminism doesn't exclude others.
> 
> Emma's comments may have served as a powerful reminder of the continued ignorance women in film face in Hollywood, but she could have also noted the important work that others in Hollywood are doing. The Oscars may have made tiny strides for representation both in front of and behind the camera, but there's still so much more work to be done.


https://www.teenvogue.com/story/emma-stone-oscars-2018-introduction-white-feminism
Eat each other. Fucking eat each other. Hope you all turn on each other.



> SAN FRANCISCO — Google has been slapped with a lawsuit by a former recruiter who alleges the Internet giant fired him for complaining about hiring practices to boost diversity that he says discriminated against white and Asian men.
> 
> Filed in San Mateo County Superior Court in January by Arne Wilberg, who worked as a recruiter for YouTube, the suit alleges parent company Google set quotas for hiring underrepresented minorities.
> 
> Wilberg also alleges that management deleted emails and other records of diversity requirements. He says he was fired in November for complaining to his managers and human resources about the "illegal and discriminatory hiring practices."
> 
> Google spokeswoman Gina Scigliano said the company will vigorously defend itself against the lawsuit.
> 
> “We have a clear policy to hire candidates based on their merit, not their identity,” she said in an emailed statement. “At the same time, we unapologetically try to find a diverse pool of qualified candidates for open roles, as this helps us hire the best people, improve our culture, and build better products.”
> 
> The lawsuit comes amid heated debate over the technology industry's efforts to increase the low numbers of women, African Americans and Hispanics in its ranks.
> 
> More: Google employees say the company's not doing enough to protect them from harassment, threats
> 
> More: Ex-Google engineer Damore sues alleging discrimination against white, conservative men
> 
> More: Google engineer says he was fired for fighting racism, sexism
> 
> More: Former Google preschool teacher alleges gender pay discrimination
> 
> Facing pressure to diversity its workforce, Google began publicly sharing data on the racial and gender make-up of its ranks in 2014. The Silicon Valley company's attempts to re-engineer its mostly white-and-Asian male demographics to include more women and people of color have put Google in the cross hairs of the nation's culture wars.
> 
> Former Google engineer James Damore sued Google in January, alleging the company discriminates against conservatives and white men. Damore was fired last year for distributing a memo that argued Google's efforts to increased diversity were misguided, in part, because of the biological differences between men and women.
> 
> Some Google employees who advocate for diversity allege the company is not doing enough to protect them from a harassment campaign by their co-workers following Damore's firing that has subjected them to hateful comments and violent threats — and one former employee has sued for pushing back against racism and sexism. Google also has been targeted by a lawsuit and a Department of Labor investigation into whether it underpays women.
> 
> The lawsuit brought by Wilberg was first reported by Bloomberg News.


https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/news/2018/03/01/google-accused-lawsuit-excluding-white-and-asian-men-hiring-boost-diversity/387532002/


----------



## virus21




----------



## deepelemblues

That one dude REKT the antifa bitchboy who was carrying the flag

It's about time when antifa shows up banking on people not fighting back that they get the piss whipped out of em


----------



## DOPA

These fucking far left idiots will attack anyone who is to the right of Communism and claim that they are nazis/fascists whilst promoting fascist like behaviour.

It's amazing that we live in a world where an English Liberal and an Objectivist Jew, two individualists are claimed to be part of the alt right even though they fundamentally stand against them.


----------



## DesolationRow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970723141231181824
Now wait just a minute here.

I could have sworn that "DIVERSITY IS OUR GREATEST STRENGTH.'

In the U.S. we don't have party mantras, we don't have dictates from the Comintern, we don't follow abstract ideological panaceas based on cute-sounding phrases. When Politician X or Newscaster Y says, "DIVERSITY IS OUR GREATEST STRENGTH" they are simply offering their own culturally and racially sensitive opinion.

Please don't tell me that the evil white racists who have been arguing that "DIVERSITY" is a word by which those who flaunt it actually mean "A habitat with fewer, or preferably no, white people..." might have a point. Please don't disturb my contentment. Everything is all right, everything is all right, the struggle is finished. I have won victory over myself. I love Yahoo News. 

And if Yahoo News tells me that chauvinistic and racist criminals who "attack and hopefully frighten off invaders"--colonizing, gentrifying white people, no doubt--are in actuality merely "[a] new generation of anti-gentrification activists... reject[ing] the old, peaceful forms of resistance..." who am I, as a disgusting white male, to disagree?

After all, actual millions of illegal alien squatters are not invaders. People moving in to certain neighborhoods _are_ invaders. 

_Acta deos numquam mortalia fallunt._


----------



## Sensei Utero

Britain First sent straight to jail wens3 :YES


----------



## DesolationRow

The Iranian immigrant mechanic fellow from whom I have had my automobile's smog checked since I could start driving told me today that he cannot check my car's smog as he has been fined and penalized for a six-month period by the state of California. Why? Because not enough of the cars he was checking were failing the smog check by Sacramento's standards. This is a lovingly honest man and I believe every word of his statement that he never cheated on any tests. Nevertheless, Sacramento's quotas must be met, and if they are not, penalties begin to pile up. 

So now I have to find someone else to check my vehicle's smog. Here I was hoping to have only part of one day eaten up with this.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Stinger Fan

> *Poster in B.C. schools about white privilege hits nerve with some parents*
> 
> A poster campaign at a school district in British Columbia's Interior aimed at creating conversations about racism and privilege has struck a nerve with some parents.
> 
> Schools in the Gold Trail District hung up the posters featuring officials sharing their experiences with racism in January, but a comment about "white privilege" has some parents now questioning the purpose of the campaign.
> 
> The poster at the centre of the debate features a photo of district superintendent Teresa Downs next to her quote that reads: "I have unfairly benefited from the colour of my skin. White privilege is not acceptable."
> 
> Kansas Field Allen, whose son is a Grade 9 student at Kumsheen Secondary School in Lytton, said singling out one racial group is a disservice to blended families.
> 
> Her husband is Aboriginal, as are their children, and she said since the posters went up, one person told her as a white person she should feel uncomfortable around her family.
> 
> She said she's also heard of at least one child who said they felt ashamed for being white.


https://www.theglobeandmail.com/new...ome-parents/article38257830/?click=sf_globefb

I find it amusing that this person admits to getting benefits yet wont step down from her position in favor of someone who is a minority. I also find it odd that the country is so horribly sexist and racist, yet she some how she got her position , which shouldn't have happened no? Or did she benefit from her race and was punished for her gender? I'm confused


----------



## virus21

Stinger Fan said:


> https://www.theglobeandmail.com/new...ome-parents/article38257830/?click=sf_globefb
> 
> I find it amusing that this person admits to getting benefits yet wont step down from her position in favor of someone who is a minority. I also find it odd that the country is so horribly sexist and racist, yet she some how she got her position , which shouldn't have happened no? Or did she benefit from her race and was punished for her gender? I'm confused


And don't expect her to. These "people" never practice what they preach. No different than a PETA member that protest animal based medicines, yet takes them themselves.

And funny how they seem to persecute mixed families. Didn't the Klan do that a lot back in the day?


----------



## Reaper

Life comes at you fast :lmao :lmao :lmao 

I really hate these "believe all rape accusations" m'lady white knighting neckbeards.


----------



## MrMister

That dude got trolled off of Twitter. Pendulum swinging.


----------



## DesolationRow

The ancient Greeks would find this present moment in world history, as the Chinese honor and revere their ancestors, while the Americans discard and expunge the memory of theirs.

http://wwmt.com/news/local/donors-w...onson-park-after-fountain-relocation-decision



> Donors withdraw support of Bronson Park after fountain relocation decision
> 
> KALAMAZOO, Mich. — There's mixed reaction after a late-night decision to remove the Fountain of the Pioneers from Kalamazoo's Bronson Park.
> 
> 
> The 5 to 1 city commission vote was finalized around 1:00 a.m. Tuesday morning.
> 
> The decision means the controversial monument and the two reflecting pools will be relocated from the park within a few months.
> 
> Kalamazoo City Manger Jim Ritemsa says removal will make Bronson Park more welcoming and promote the idea of racial healing and social acceptance within the community
> 
> "We felt it was time for Kalamazoo to make a stand around racism, and the time was now," Ritesma said.
> 
> Monday's vote also changes a $2.8 million master plan for Bronson Park, which included $1.25 million in repairs to repair the concrete fountain. Fundraising was put on hold last fall after the fountain debate reemerged.
> 
> "I think it's an ambiguous and subversive work of art that needs to be used as a teaching tool," Marcia Stucki, a co-chair for the 21st Century Bronson Campaign, said.
> 
> The 21st Century Bronson Campaign was launched in 2016 with a goal to raise money for the park. To date, $2.2 million has been raised, according to city leaders.
> 
> Ritsema says more than $500,000 in pledges have been directed specifically toward fountain repairs.
> 
> "We are going to reach out to donors specifically for the fountain and inform of their decision, and let them decide if they want their donation returned or if they want to donate it to the entire larger project," Ritesma said.
> 
> Stucki says her family's foundation, Stucki Family Foundation has pledged $35,000 to the 21st century Bronson Campaign since 2016. However, Stucki said she will withdraw her pledge after after Tuesday's vote to remove the Fountain of the Pioneers.
> 
> "I am absolutely done with the city of Kalamazoo. My family is done with any contributions to Kalamazoo," Stucki said.
> 
> Al Heilman, former Kalamazoo vice mayor and retired owner of Heilman's Nuts and Confections, said he is withdrawing his pledge to the Bronson Park campaign as well.
> 
> "I'm emotionally torn up over this," Heilman said over the phone from his Florida home.
> 
> Barb Miller served as a Kalamazoo City Commissioner from 2005 to 2015 and helped to launch Bronson Park's master plan in 2016. Miller expressed disappointment over the commission's decision.
> 
> "I think it's going to cause a lot of deep wounds on the part of people who wanted to keep it. I don't think they'll recover from it," Miller said.
> 
> Meanwhile, an online petition protesting the removal is circulating with more than 1,100 signatures, but commissioners are unlikely to change their minds.
> 
> The city plans to dismantle the fountain and keep it in storage.
> 
> "We are going work with area museums and museums across the country to see if they're interested in taking the work," Ritsema said.
> 
> The Kalamazoo Institute of Arts has indicated the museum doesn't have enough space to take it, but KIA Executive Director Belinda Tate believes the artwork should kept within Kalamazoo.
> 
> "I think the work still has relevance to this community, so it's likely and best for the work to stay in this community." Tate said.



http://sf.curbed.com/2018/3/7/17091908/early-days-pioneer-monument-racist-indian-removal-statue



> After final vote, city will remove racist Pioneer Monument statue
> 
> Last days for “Early Days”
> By Adam Brinklow Mar 7, 2018, 10:06am PST
> 
> As anticipated, the San Francisco Arts Commission voted unanimously Monday to remove the “Early Days” statue from Civic Center’s Pioneer Monument, placing the century-plus old bronze figures in storage until a long-term decision about their fate can be made.
> 
> The decision caps off a six-month long debate, after some San Franciscans approached the commission in August 2017 to complain about the statue, which features a pious but patronizing scene of a Spanish missionary helping a beaten Indian to his feet and pointing him toward heaven.
> 
> In February the city’s Historic Preservation Commission voted unanimously to recommend removing “Early Days” despite some commissioners expressing reservations about whether the sculpture has additional value as an expose of 19th century racism.
> 
> Argument over the “Early Days” scene dates back decades and the city considered removing the figures once before, according to an Arts Commission report on the statue released in February:
> 
> As anticipated, the San Francisco Arts Commission voted unanimously Monday to remove the “Early Days” statue from Civic Center’s Pioneer Monument, placing the century-plus old bronze figures in storage until a long-term decision about their fate can be made.
> 
> The decision caps off a six-month long debate, after some San Franciscans approached the commission in August 2017 to complain about the statue, which features a pious but patronizing scene of a Spanish missionary helping a beaten Indian to his feet and pointing him toward heaven.
> 
> In February the city’s Historic Preservation Commission voted unanimously to recommend removing “Early Days” despite some commissioners expressing reservations about whether the sculpture has additional value as an expose of 19th century racism.
> 
> Argument over the “Early Days” scene dates back decades and the city considered removing the figures once before, according to an Arts Commission report on the statue released in February:


----------



## virus21




----------



## Pratchett

virus21 said:


> And don't expect her to. These "people" never practice what they preach. No different than a PETA member that protest animal based medicines, yet takes them themselves.
> 
> And funny how they seem to persecute mixed families. Didn't the Klan do that a lot back in the day?


They talk a good game about wanting "diversity" and "inclusion" but in the end all they are attempting to accomplish is to widen the divide between people. The wedges that separate us give them purpose and strength.


----------



## TakerFreak

I don't know the whole story but this Peyton Brown aka Duffer Brother's yelling harassment crap sounds like victimhood bs. 


https://twitter.com/IndieWire/status/972121076103659521


----------



## Reaper

Apparently Britanny Petibone and her boyfriend were captured by Londonistan Sharia Police for the crime of wanting to give speeches and interview Tony Robinson.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/972516138423898112
Not surprised that a Muslim mayor would convert London into Saudi Arabia.


----------



## virus21

Reap said:


> Apparently Britanny Petibone and her boyfriend were captured by Londonistan Sharia Police for the crime of wanting to give speeches and interview Tony Robinson.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/972516138423898112
> Not surprised that a Muslim mayor would convert London into Saudi Arabia.


USSK.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Miss Sally

Reap said:


> Apparently Britanny Petibone and her boyfriend were captured by Londonistan Sharia Police for the crime of wanting to give speeches and interview Tony Robinson.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/972516138423898112
> Not surprised that a Muslim mayor would convert London into Saudi Arabia.


So they get detained but actual terrorists who were reported beforehand for being extremists aren't? The fuck is with the UK? lol


----------



## virus21

Miss Sally said:


> So they get detained but actual terrorists who were reported beforehand for being extremists aren't? The fuck is with the UK? lol


Remember who London's mayor is? And the fact that SJW's have polluted the country.


----------



## deepelemblues

Reap said:


> Apparently Britanny Petibone and her boyfriend were captured by Londonistan Sharia Police for the crime of wanting to give speeches and interview Tony Robinson.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/972516138423898112
> Not surprised that a Muslim mayor would convert London into Saudi Arabia.


Brittany and her boyfriend were released are now in Vienna, after 3 days of being detained by the fascist British government

There should be serious consequences for the fascist British government from the United States but of course there won't be. If I were president the British ambassador would be on his way back to London not to return until Theresa May apologized and gave an ironclad guarantee this fascism won't happen again, and that would just be the beginning. May would never stand up straight again I'd lean on her so hard


----------



## Reaper

I'm 100% ok with complete economic sanctions being levied on the UK.

If they're going to behave like a fascist dystopia, then they deserve to be treated like a fascist dystopia.

But it's not going to happen unfortunately..


----------



## MrMister

Arrested and detained for the crime of speaking. I can't even joke about that. 

This is the same nation that produced Monty Python.


----------



## Reaper

MrMister said:


> Arrested and detained for the crime of speaking. I can't even joke about that.
> 
> This is the same nation that produced Monty Python.


This is even worse when you realize that they were arrested, detaiened and deported for _wanting_ to speak. 

They hadn't even spoken yet.

This is the same country that allows ISIS supporters to march openly in public btw. 

The UK is all kinds of screwed up right now.


----------



## MrMister

I think it's essentially the same thing, wanting to speak and actually speaking. But yeah there were pre-emptive measures in place and I agree that does add an extra wrinkle of fucked up.


----------



## virus21

Reap said:


> I'm 100% ok with complete economic sanctions being levied on the UK.
> 
> If they're going to behave like a fascist dystopia, then they deserve to be treated like a fascist dystopia.
> 
> But it's not going to happen unfortunately..


Just put travel restrictions. Lets see how they do without tourism dollars.


----------



## DesolationRow

The official policy of the British government appears to be that all resources are to be committed toward becoming some sort of Islamo-SJW "shithole" by the mid-century point.


----------



## deepelemblues

The SJW part won't last long after that

Fundamentalist Muslims aren't exactly known for tolerating anyone who wants any independent power or voice 

And by tolerating I mean allow to continue breathing

EDIT: now lauren southern has been detained trying to enter the UK by bus. I'm guessing from france through the chunnel? There's no other way to enter the UK by "land" is there? 

I mean a country can not let someone cross its borders if they think that someone is a risk to national security or general public safety and order, the US has done that plenty of times to communists during the cold war etc., but the idea that people like brittany pettibone or lauren southern represent any kind of risk to the UK is absurd. Even at the height of cold war tensions we let plenty of commies into the US to give speeches or whatever. We have let plenty of islamists come into the US to make speeches or create/help fundamentalist organizations as long as we didn't believe they were coming to commit or plan or facilitate violence.


----------



## Pratchett

Too many damned canaries in the coal mines if you ask me. The problem will be when we start seeing them keel over how do we know which ones to react to first?


----------



## virus21

The UK can rot at this point. I wouldn't mind them having a revolution or them collapsing.


----------



## virus21

deepelemblues said:


> The SJW part won't last long after that
> 
> Fundamentalist Muslims aren't exactly known for tolerating anyone who wants any independent power or voice
> 
> And by tolerating I mean allow to continue breathing
> 
> EDIT: now lauren southern has been detained trying to enter the UK by bus. I'm guessing from france through the chunnel? There's no other way to enter the UK by "land" is there?
> 
> I mean a country can not let someone cross its borders if they think that someone is a risk to national security or general public safety and order, the US has done that plenty of times to communists during the cold war etc., but the idea that people like brittany pettibone or lauren southern represent any kind of risk to the UK is absurd. Even at the height of cold war tensions we let plenty of commies into the US to give speeches or whatever. We have let plenty of islamists come into the US to make speeches or create/help fundamentalist organizations as long as we didn't believe they were coming to commit or plan or facilitate violence.


----------



## DesolationRow

Oh, yes, the one amusing part of it all will be watching the Islamists devour the SJWs, I suppose. Seeing Great Britain in this state with grooming gangs committing industrial-scale operations of sex trafficking of girls from Rotherham to Rochdale to Telford, ISIS supporters marching unimpeded and anyone who says anything negative about Islamic immigration being hounded out of polite society or thrown into jail or deported, London now one of the more dangerous cities in the West with acid attacks on the rise and the once unarmed quasi-libertarian night's watchman's force of policemen patrolling the city largely replaced with paramilitary units armed with machine guns, one would think the British lost some great war, but no. They simply lost their way. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973350356318081024

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973367615493214208 :lol

Don't know this woman. Maybe she's a neo-nazi for all I know. She is white so she's probably at least a white sympathizer if not a full-on white supremacist. Point is this is a worthwhile video about what is occurring in Canada. @Reap


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973315737426251783

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973530913211547648

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973247434603356162 :lol :done


----------



## virus21

Don't blame them.


----------



## DesolationRow

About one hour ago I quite nearly stepped on a rather significant lump of excreted human feces, right in the heart of the San Francisco Financial District, right on Market Street. :lmao :lmao


----------



## Reaper

My dad called it the United Saudi Kingdom today. He was talking about billions of pounds from the Saudi Crown Prince going to the British government to "help improve the conditions of Muslim ghettos". 

Good bye UK. You guys are fucked.


----------



## virus21

Heather Antos is leaving Marvel. Good, lets get rid of the rest of the SJW editors and Writers in that shit stain that was once a good company.


----------



## deepelemblues

virus21 said:


> Heather Antos is leaving Marvel. Good, lets get rid of the rest of the SJW editors and Writers in that shit stain that was once a good company.


SJW "Everybody's a Nerzi" journalist Kieran Schiach has been begging people for money on twitter so he can go buy some food. 

Repeatedly. First time was him begging for some donations to his Patreon or Paypal so he could go buy some sandwiches after some kind of event he attended :lmao 

Instead of going and getting a real job. Nah fighting Nerzis on the interwebs is way more important than not being literally a leech on society. 

Zero self-awareness, zero self-respect, and ZERO SANDWICHES when it comes to these freakazoids.


----------



## virus21

deepelemblues said:


> SJW "Everybody's a Nerzi" journalist Kieran Schiach has been begging people for money on twitter so he can go buy some food.
> 
> Repeatedly. First time was him begging for some donations to his Patreon or Paypal so he could go buy some sandwiches after some kind of event he attended :lmao
> 
> Instead of going and getting a real job. Nah fighting Nerzis on the interwebs is way more important than not being literally a leech on society.
> 
> Zero self-awareness, zero self-respect, and ZERO SANDWICHES when it comes to these freakazoids.


As expected.


----------



## virus21

> A new survey has found that nearly 90 percent of college students favor having “safe spaces” on campus.
> 
> Eighty-seven percent of college students support universities setting up safe spaces, a newly released Gallup survey shows. The finding is part of a report titled “Free Expression on Campus: What College Students Think About First Amendment Issues.”
> 
> The poll gathered student opinions on issues including safe spaces, campus free speech zones and university speech codes. While students were divided on some issues, there was clear consensus when asked whether they favor or oppose “providing safe spaces, or areas of campus students can go for support if they feel upset or threatened by things they see or hear.”
> 
> Overall, 87 percent of students said they favor safe spaces.
> 
> “Support for safe spaces is nearly universal among women and Democrats, both at 95%. Ninety-one percent of black students and 90% of [Historically Black Colleges and Universities] students favor safe spaces. Republicans (70%) and men (77%) still widely support safe spaces but are less likely to do so than other subgroups,” the survey states.
> 
> Eighty-three percent of students said they favor colleges “establishing a free speech zone, a designated area of campus in which protesting or distributing literature is permitted, usually with preapproval.” Meanwhile, students were divided on whether they want colleges to impose speech codes that “restrict offensive or biased speech on campus that would be permitted in society more generally.”
> 
> The survey found that 51 percent of students opposed speech codes while 49 percent favor them.
> 
> “Roughly six in 10 blacks, women, HBCU students and Democrats support speech codes. In addition, 56% of those who are highly active on social media to discuss current events — that is, they use it to get news, post links to stories and discuss issues — say they favor speech codes,” the survey notes. “Majorities of men, whites, Republicans and independents oppose speech codes. One left-leaning group that does not support speech codes is Jewish students, with 61% opposed.”
> 
> The survey includes responses from 3,014 college students and an oversample of students from historically black colleges and universities.


https://www.thecollegefix.com/post/42852/


----------



## FITZ

So the question “should colleges have counseling centers” can be presented as 90% of college students support safe spaces...


----------



## Rugrat

Reap said:


> My dad called it the United Saudi Kingdom today. He was talking about billions of pounds from the Saudi Crown Prince going to the British government to "help improve the conditions of Muslim ghettos".
> 
> Good bye UK. You guys are fucked.


I don't think we're decaying any faster than the rest of Europe. Right...? :moore

Anti-fascists leading the fascism; the phrase "Orwellian Dystopia" gets banded around a lot, but this is exactly that. I don't even like Tommy Robinson.


----------



## Reaper

Rugrat said:


> I don't think we're decaying any faster than the rest of Europe. Right...? :moore
> 
> Anti-fascists leading the fascism; the phrase "Orwellian Dystopia" gets banded around a lot, but this is exactly that. I don't even like Tommy Robinson.


Tommy Robinson is abrasive and a bit of a nutter. But when it comes to the corrosive impact of unchecked mosques and medressahs and gated Muslim communities are concerned, he's on the right side of history. 

Take it from someone who just today got another death threat for simply saying I'm an exmuslim. London and the current discrimination against conservatives is only the beginning. 

Give or take another 50-75 years, UK will start experience a white flight much like how complete populations of non Muslims have disappeared from Pakistan, Bangladesh, Saudi Arabia and Iran etc.


----------



## virus21

Reap said:


> Tommy Robinson is abrasive and a bit of a nutter. But when it comes to the corrosive impact of unchecked mosques and medressahs and gated Muslim communities are concerned, he's on the right side of history.
> 
> Take it from someone who just today got another death threat for simply saying I'm an exmuslim. London and the current discrimination against conservatives is only the beginning.
> 
> Give or take another 50-75 years, UK will start experience a white flight much like how complete populations of non Muslims have disappeared from Pakistan, Bangladesh, Saudi Arabia and Iran etc.


I don't think it will take that long


----------



## FITZ

Reap said:


> Tommy Robinson is abrasive and a bit of a nutter. But when it comes to the corrosive impact of unchecked mosques and medressahs and gated Muslim communities are concerned, he's on the right side of history.
> 
> Take it from someone who just today got another death threat for simply saying I'm an exmuslim. London and the current discrimination against conservatives is only the beginning.
> 
> Give or take another 50-75 years, UK will start experience a white flight much like how complete populations of non Muslims have disappeared from Pakistan, Bangladesh, Saudi Arabia and Iran etc.


I don't see why the reaction would be different from what happened in the US. White people left the cities. But now we have hipsters moving back to them.


----------



## Reaper

FITZ said:


> I don't see why the reaction would be different from what happened in the US. White people left the cities. But now we have hipsters moving back to them.


Cultural based warfare is very different from urban violence. The other problem is that at least for urban violence in America an attempt was made to reign it in. Given the news of protectionism in the UK of paki rape gangs, the situation is very different in the UK than in the state's cities.


----------



## virus21

and a week ago, in Italy


----------



## DOPA

@DesolationRow @Reap @Pratchett @Miss Sally @virus21

Where do I even begin with the events that have transpired over the last number of days....

So first of all Brittany Pettibone and her boyfriend get detained for three days and banned from the UK, in Brittany's case for wanting to interview Tommy Robinson. I'm not the biggest fan of Tommy's, but he has been bringing to light a lot of important issues concerning Islamism and Jihadism for a number of years. He is painted by our media as some sort of far right neo-nazi which he isn't. The fact she has been banned simply for wanting to interview him as well as of course having the wrong opinions is authoritarian to say the least. Not only that, but why were they even detained for that long when it was pretty clear what they were going to do to begin with. Asinine.

Which leads me to Lauren Southern and this utterly bizarre and downright laughable situation where she was detained and questioned as a potential right wing terrorist because she's critical of radical Islam. What can I even say to this? She's been banned from the UK apparently for distributing racist material which essentially was a social experiment/troll job acting out the whole "Jesus was a woman/is gay" SJW talking points but instead with Allah. Of course anyone with a brain can see it's not racist, Islam does not have a racial exponent to it's religion, it's actually rather non-racial. But because the majority of Muslims in this country are not white, the British authorities to a remarkably stupid degree conflate criticism or parody of Islam with race. We might as well throw Separation of Church and State out the window because unofficially we have blasphemy laws in this country. Try criticizing Islam on a public forum if you are not part of the religion itself and you will be punished for it. Which is exactly what happened to Lauren Southern in this case.

So a young Canadian woman who is Libertarian whose only crime is to be against open borders and radical Islam gets banned from the UK and is literally lead through a gate into Calais with it shut behind her on an open road to seemingly nowhere (watch the Sargon interview and you will know what I mean). Meanwhile, literally hundreds of Jihadi fighters are allowed back into the country and are offered homes and we have a London Mayor who is more concerned with cracking down on social media than putting resources into watching potential terrorists. 

This is in the same week as we found out about the Telford grooming gangs in eerily similar fashion to those in Rotherham and Rochdale on an even larger scale which was covered up for over 4 decades. Over 40 years these gangs were appeased and allowed to get away with rape, sex trafficking, beatings because of the fear of being called racist and causing racial tension.

But oh no, we can't have someone come in and interview Tommy Robinson, we can't have someone come in and actually talk about these problems and criticize Islam. We might hurt some people's feelings and cause "racial tension". Those evil right wingers are the real problem! This is what happens when you don't have a constitution which has fundamental protections to free speech and when you let both SJW's and Islamists run amok.

The UK, my country, is completely lost. Something will have to fundamentally change for it to even remotely recover at this point.


----------



## Reaper

This is why I encourage every non-Muslim I meet to NEVER vote for any Muslim, especially Pakis. Sorry, but most Pakis I know are ONLY in politics because they want to "protect Islam" from non-Muslims. I've never met a single paki politician who believes in the separation of the state and religion. They only go into politics so that they can destroy that separation.

You're seeing the exact same radical Islamism happening in Canada thanks to Yasir Naqvi and Iqra Khalid. Both Pakis. One of them a former member of the extremist Muslim Student's Association and the other a radical Islamist daughter of someone who's heavily involved in Pakistan's militant Islamist party Jamaat-e-Islami. I unfortunately knew Yasir personally, and he's an asshole who's bringing up people on charges even before M-103 gets passed.

Canada and Britain will both embrace Islam's blasphemy laws soon as more and more muslims are voted into positions of power.


----------



## DOPA

Let's hope this story doesn't get buried underground and the momentum continues. More needs to come from this.


----------



## virus21

Makise Kurisu said:


> The UK, my country, is completely lost. Something will have to fundamentally change for it to even remotely recover at this point.


Its called Reconquista


----------



## DesolationRow

virus21 said:


> https://www.thecollegefix.com/post/42852/





> “It has often given my pleasure to observe, that independent America was not composed of detached and distant territories, but that one connected fertile, wide-spreading country was the portion of our western sons of liberty. Providence has in a particular manner blessed it with a variety of soils and productions, and watered it with innumerable streams, for the delight and accommodation of its inhabitants. A succession of navigable waters form a kind of chain round its borders, as if to bind them together; while the most noble rivers in the world, running at convenient distances, present them with highways for the easy communication of friendly aids, and the mutual transportation of their various ties. *With equal pleasure I have as often taken notice, that Providence has been pleased to give us this one connected country to one united people -a people descended from the same ancestors, speaking the same language, professing the same religion, attached to the same principles of government, very similar in their manners and customs, and who, by they their joint counsels, arms, and efforts, fighting side by side throughout a long and bloody war, have nobly established general liberty and independence*.”


--John Jay, _The Federalist Papers_

This would doubtless constitute hate speech on the average college campus in Current Year U.S.A. :lol



Makise Kurisu said:


> @DesolationRow @Reap @Pratchett @Miss Sally @virus21
> 
> Where do I even begin with the events that have transpired over the last number of days....
> 
> So first of all Brittany Pettibone and her boyfriend get detained for three days and banned from the UK, in Brittany's case for wanting to interview Tommy Robinson. I'm not the biggest fan of Tommy's, but he has been bringing to light a lot of important issues concerning Islamism and Jihadism for a number of years. He is painted by our media as some sort of far right neo-nazi which he isn't. The fact she has been banned simply for wanting to interview him as well as of course having the wrong opinions is authoritarian to say the least. Not only that, but why were they even detained for that long when it was pretty clear what they were going to do to begin with. Asinine.
> 
> Which leads me to Lauren Southern and this utterly bizarre and downright laughable situation where she was detained and questioned as a potential right wing terrorist because she's critical of radical Islam. What can I even say to this? She's been banned from the UK apparently for distributing racist material which essentially was a social experiment/troll job acting out the whole "Jesus was a woman/is gay" SJW talking points but instead with Allah. Of course anyone with a brain can see it's not racist, Islam does not have a racial exponent to it's religion, it's actually rather non-racial. But because the majority of Muslims in this country are not white, the British authorities to a remarkably stupid degree conflate criticism or parody of Islam with race. We might as well throw Separation of Church and State out the window because unofficially we have blasphemy laws in this country. Try criticizing Islam on a public forum if you are not part of the religion itself and you will be punished for it. Which is exactly what happened to Lauren Southern in this case.
> 
> So a young Canadian woman who is Libertarian whose only crime is to be against open borders and radical Islam gets banned from the UK and is literally lead through a gate into Calais with it shut behind her on an open road to seemingly nowhere (watch the Sargon interview and you will know what I mean). Meanwhile, literally hundreds of Jihadi fighters are allowed back into the country and are offered homes and we have a London Mayor who is more concerned with cracking down on social media than putting resources into watching potential terrorists.
> 
> This is in the same week as we found out about the Telford grooming gangs in eerily similar fashion to those in Rotherham and Rochdale on an even larger scale which was covered up for over 4 decades. Over 40 years these gangs were appeased and allowed to get away with rape, sex trafficking, beatings because of the fear of being called racist and causing racial tension.
> 
> But oh no, we can't have someone come in and interview Tommy Robinson, we can't have someone come in and actually talk about these problems and criticize Islam. We might hurt some people's feelings and cause "racial tension". Those evil right wingers are the real problem! This is what happens when you don't have a constitution which has fundamental protections to free speech and when you let both SJW's and Islamists run amok.
> 
> The UK, my country, is completely lost. Something will have to fundamentally change for it to even remotely recover at this point.





Reap said:


> This is why I encourage every non-Muslim I meet to NEVER vote for any Muslim, especially Pakis. Sorry, but most Pakis I know are ONLY in politics because they want to "protect Islam" from non-Muslims. I've never met a single paki politician who believes in the separation of the state and religion. They only go into politics so that they can destroy that separation.
> 
> You're seeing the exact same radical Islamism happening in Canada thanks to Yasir Naqvi and Iqra Khalid. Both Pakis. One of them a former member of the extremist Muslim Student's Association and the other a radical Islamist daughter of someone who's heavily involved in Pakistan's militant Islamist party Jamaat-e-Islami. I unfortunately knew Yasir personally, and he's an asshole who's bringing up people on charges even before M-103 gets passed.
> 
> Canada and Britain will both embrace Islam's blasphemy laws soon as more and more muslims are voted into positions of power.


Wonderfully impassioned posts, gentlemen. Monitoring the Canadian situation has been fascinating as well as alarming for all of the reasons *Reap* canvasses here. And of course the U.K. is perhaps especially troubled. With all of the protestations over Donald Trump wanting to keep Islamists out of the U.S. from countries that for the most part do not even have the ability to screen or process their immigrants adequately or if they do they are in a kind of standoff with the U.S. internationally like the Iranian regime, the U.K. has been banning conservative personalities for a decade or so, making it a small matter at first but lately of course it has been swelling in import and fashion. 

Muslims tend to boast remarkably high in-group preferences, and save for some particular enlightened members of their political community, this is a consistent matter (of course as we saw this past week, the Shia/Sunni split will engulf cities of the West once there are overwhelming numbers of each side). 

One hopes that a course correction is coming but how likely is that in a country such as the U.K. in which free speech is reserved for only some groups? In France, Germany, Sweden and the U.K. churches are closing shop and mosques are being built (and packed). Christianity may be the favored punching bag of postmodernity but if nothing else it served as guiding light and transcendentally incorporeal force backed up by an intricately constructed institution on earth to protect the West. Islam is demographically projected to consume whole swaths of Europe between now and century's end, presumably without an actual battle being waged this time, and in an historical context that is remarkable to consider. Better to address these realities today should the government under which you live will permit you to do so than wake up one morning and forlornly recognize there is nothing one can do about them.


----------



## virus21

> videos about conspiracies
> 22 comments
> Pushing back on crazy theories
> By Casey [email protected] Mar 13, 2018, 6:36pm EDT
> Share
> 
> YouTube will add information from Wikipedia to videos about popular conspiracy theories to provide alternative viewpoints on controversial subjects, its CEO said today. YouTube CEO Susan Wojcicki said that these text boxes, which the company is calling “information cues,” would begin appearing on conspiracy-related videos within the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Wojcicki, who spoke Tuesday evening at a panel at the South by Southwest Interactive festival in Austin, showed examples of information cues for videos about the moon landing and chemtrails. “When there are videos that are focused around something that’s a conspiracy — and we’re using a list of well-known internet conspiracies from Wikipedia — then we will show a companion unit of information from Wikipedia showing that here is information about the event,” Wojcicki said.
> 
> The move comes after a year in which YouTube has been pilloried for hosting extremist content and driving more attention to it through algorithmic recommendations that critics say are designed to push viewers to extremes.
> 
> The information cues that Wojcicki demonstrated appeared directly below the video as a short block of text, with a link to Wikipedia for more information. Wikipedia — a crowdsourced encyclopedia written by volunteers — is an imperfect source of information, one which most college students are still forbidden from citing in their papers. But it generally provides a more neutral, empirical approach to understanding conspiracies than the more sensationalist videos that appear on YouTube.
> 
> Wojcicki did not specify how many conspiracies were on the company’s initial list, but suggested it would expand over time. “What I like about this unit is that it’s actually pretty extensible,” she said. The company could show additional alternate sources of information under controversial elements in the future, she said.






And yet CNN will still remain


----------



## deepelemblues

"information cues" :heston


----------



## DesolationRow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/974118373012459520
Meanwhile, The Fire Rises... :lol 

Yes yes yes the student walkout's all about safety and guns. Yes yes yes.

/munches popcorn


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/974063089741070338


----------



## DesolationRow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/974285557126893568
Charming.


----------



## DesolationRow

Infowars, yes, but as usual with Paul Joseph Watson-authored articles what it deals with is verifiable elsewhere. 

http://www.infowars.com/sweden-tv-s...who-gang-raped-woman-for-10-hours-as-victims/



> SWEDEN: TV SHOW DESCRIBES YOUTHS WHO GANG RAPED WOMAN FOR 10 HOURS AS “VICTIMS”
> 
> Top broadcaster ignores plight of victim
> 
> Paul Joseph Watson | Infowars.com - MARCH 15, 2018
> 
> A Swedish television show reacted to the brutal 10 hour gang rape of a woman by a group of youths in Malmö by repeatedly referring to the perpetrators as “victims”.
> 
> A woman in the Malmö district of Lindängen was drugged and viciously abused during an incident last month by a group of boys aged 13-16.
> 
> National broadcaster SVT responded by portraying the rapists in a sympathetic light.
> 
> “Because the suspects are under eighteen years old, the social authorities have been connected, and there young people who commit this type of crime are often considered victims themselves,” the TV presenter said in the report.
> 
> Social services representative Martin Facks repeated the narrative, telling the show, “As always, when children are doing terrible things, such as engaging in criminal or other norm-breaking behavior, we at the social services always see them as victims to a certain degree.”
> 
> A police spokesman also spoke sympathetically about the culprits, asserting that they didn’t fully grasp that they had committed a horrible crime.
> 
> Independent journalist Joakim Lamotte scorned the broadcaster for ignoring the plight of the victim.
> 
> “Here we have a journalist, a social services representative and a police officer. In this feature, they do not mention this girl even once. Instead, they keep repeating that the boys are the victims. How the hell is this even possible?” he asked. “Is it strange that we fail to get rid of this gang rape violence in Sweden when we have such people in positions of power? We have to stop babysitting these damn swine and take the women’s stories seriously!”
> 
> Sweden appears to have found a novel way of dealing with its spiraling rape problem by simply arresting the people who complain about it.
> 
> A 55-year-old man who wrote on Facebook that Muslim migrants, “account for a lot of gang crime in Sweden and other violent stuff like rapes” was put on trial and fined $1,265 dollars.
> 
> A private study of 4,142 rulings regarding sex-related crimes passed by 40 Swedish courts between 2012 and 2014 found that 95.6% of rapes were committed by men of foreign descent.
> 
> Two out of three rapes with aggravating circumstances were committed by newly arrived migrants or approved asylum seekers. Official crime statistics show that reported rapes have increased 34% in the last 10 years.


----------



## deepelemblues

In Europe, #MeToo is what the rapists say


----------



## virus21




----------



## BigDeadEvil

Can't we all just get along...


----------



## virus21

DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/974118373012459520
> Meanwhile, The Fire Rises... :lol
> 
> Yes yes yes the student walkout's all about safety and guns. Yes yes yes.
> 
> /munches popcorn
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/974063089741070338


I heard Shaprio talk about this. What a joke. Also the fact that the Women's Match people are organizing this makes it more of a farce. And it won't matter anyway other than giving the MSM something to cream their pants over.



DesolationRow said:


> Infowars, yes, but as usual with Paul Joseph Watson-authored articles what it deals with is verifiable elsewhere.
> 
> http://www.infowars.com/sweden-tv-s...who-gang-raped-woman-for-10-hours-as-victims/


Nice to see the *feminist* government of Sweden keep up its policy of rape apologizing.


----------



## Miss Sally

DesolationRow said:


> Infowars, yes, but as usual with Paul Joseph Watson-authored articles what it deals with is verifiable elsewhere.
> 
> http://www.infowars.com/sweden-tv-s...who-gang-raped-woman-for-10-hours-as-victims/


Why is it the most feminist of places tolerate and sympathize with rapists?


----------



## Miss Sally

https://pjmedia.com/trending/segreg...arties/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

Seen this and laughed, I only been to one comic convention and no guys ever harassed me. 

Also isn't it a bit silly to ban the largest demographic of readers and creators from going to some of these parties? It's like these guys made something neat and now that it's popular they're being excluded.

Ironically enough a Hispanic man tweeted asking about it and they were iffy on their response. Funny enough they banned this guy from another con. Goes to show you that you need to be a certain type of non-white to be accepted by these segregation warriors.


----------



## Reaper

Uppity Brits just can't let go of their hatred for poor people.

Meanwhile in America

"HEAR THE CHILDREN, THEY HAVE A RIGHT TO PROTEST!!" 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/974172271664275456
Nope. Not if they're conservative.

---



Miss Sally said:


> Why is it the most feminist of places tolerate and sympathize with rapists?


What it really is is an over-extension of unchecked female empathy. Over-empathic women have always been drawn to cold-hearted bastards because we keep their extreme sympathy with humanity under control. When women are in control and there's no one to provide a counter balance to their empathy, they become incapable of seeing evil as evil and assume that "society created the monster". Instead of being harsh on criminals, they become more empathic. There is a reason why single mothers raise more criminals than two parent families. It's because they're too kind and forgiving of bad behavior. 

Europe's feminized men who are more empathic than they are pragmatic, you've got a runaway train that's speeding down the road to hell despite their good intentions.


----------



## Vic Capri

You have the right to free speech unless you are Conservative, white, Christian, straight, Republican and/or male in this day and age.

- Vic


----------



## TripleG

Miss Sally said:


> https://pjmedia.com/trending/segreg...arties/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
> 
> Seen this and laughed, I only been to one comic convention and no guys ever harassed me.
> 
> Also isn't it a bit silly to ban the largest demographic of readers and creators from going to some of these parties? It's like these guys made something neat and now that it's popular they're being excluded.


That's OK, I wouldn't want to go to a party with most of those SJW types anyway. 

Their idea of party games would be "Pin the Privilege on the White Man" or "The Oppression Decathlon". And Cards Against Humanity would probably trigger them if I played it the way I typically do.


----------



## virus21

TripleG said:


> That's OK, I wouldn't want to go to a party with most of those SJW types anyway.
> 
> Their idea of party games would be "Pin the Privilege on the White Man" or "The Oppression Decathlon". And Cards Against Humanity would probably trigger them if I played it the way I typically do.


Besides, there two ways this will go. Either some kind of lawsuit or people not going to the con in the first place and the organizers losing money.


----------



## virus21




----------



## DesolationRow

Was in the Ghost Town district of West Oakland, California this morning at 5:30am, walking from my car to a friend's home before crossing the Bay Bridge to downtown San Francisco about an hour later. 

Spotted a couple of youths spray-painting the side of a home. As I walked by I read the words: "*DIE WHITES DIE*"

"Hello. Does someone live there?" I asked. One of the youths turned toward me.

"Yeah."

"You shouldn't spray-paint people's houses."

"Why not? Fuck you!"

"Yeah," the other youth chimed in. "FUCK YOU!"

These were probably both about 14 years old.

I walked up to the edge of the front yard of the house. "Do you understand what you are writing there? It's an invitation. You are announcing that you are part of something. Ultimately you're declaring a kind of war. Right?"

"Fuck you." 

"Yeah, fuck you, motherfucker!"

"Yeah it ain't like we're killin' nobody!"

They backed away. 

It was unseasonably warm this morning so I unbuttoned my suit jacket and watched as a black Corvette sped away down the road at about fifty miles per hour. 

"Yo, it's cool. I get it. The thing is," I said, "this is reminiscent of the Aesop fable, the Aesop fable about the bugler pleading for mercy from the enemy soldier, whom he told, 'I killed no one but only played the bugle.' The soldier told the bugler that for this he deserved even more to die for sending into battle better men than himself." I smiled. The youths started to scurry away into the darkness around the house. Would not see them again. "Think about it," I said loudly. "There is a lesson there, young gentlemen!" 

:lol Fun times in Oakland.


----------



## Stinger Fan

It doesn't seem like the comics industry is much of a fan of their audience , at least 2 of the 3 big publishers Marvel and Image don't seem to. Anyway, those mixers doesn't sound like a place most people would want to go anyway , So I don't think anything is lost :lol . I'm actually going to Toronto's comic con tomorrow... at least no one is protesting Kane's appearance :lol


----------



## virus21




----------



## DOPA

Update on the Lauren Southern/Brittany Pettibone situation:






What a timeline we are living in. I hope they win and get the bans revoked.


----------



## virus21

> A man has been convicted of sexism in a public place for the first time under a new law in Belgium.
> 
> A court in Brussels fined him €3,000 for insulting a police officer because of her gender, Le Soir reported.
> 
> It comes as France prepares to create an offence of street harassment, described as “sexist and sexual outrage”.
> Read more
> 
> Britain's first women-only private members' club to open in London
> Children in 2018 are still experiencing sexism
> Sexism row after Brigitte Macron mocked as 'Queen of France'
> Sexism could be treated as a hate crime, says top police official
> 
> The Belgian case involved a driver who was stopped for breaking the highway code. The young man – who has not been identified – insulted the police officer because of her gender, the court heard.
> 
> He was reported to have said she would be better off doing a job “adapted to women”, in a scene witnessed by several other people.
> 
> The driver was found guilty of three charges: contempt of a police officer, making threats and sexist remarks in public, and a serious violation of another person’s dignity because of her gender.
> Marshfield: This Meal Service is Cheaper Than Your…Home Chef
> Love Reading Books? You'll Love This SiteThe Book Insider
> Coolest New Gadgets Of 2018 (Free Shipping To T…Super Gadget Store
> 
> by Taboola
> Sponsored Links
> 
> He was warned that if he failed to pay the fine, a prison term of a month would be imposed.
> 
> “This is the first time we have used this law to prosecute someone,” said Gilles Blondeau, spokesman for the public prosecutor's office. “It is quite common for people arrested by the police to insult and threaten. But to personally blame a policewoman because of her sex is different.
> 
> “It was a good case to test this law: a concrete and very clear case, with many witnesses. This is obviously not always the case.”
> World news in pictures
> 
> 50 show all
> 
> The law arose out of a widespread social debate in Belgium in 2012, after a documentary entitled Women of the Street revealed commonplace sexism in public. It showed a woman being insulted and receiving unsolicited proposals and hisses as she walked in Brussels.
> 
> Under the law, any behaviour expressing “contempt towards a person, because of their sexuality” or treating a person as “inferior or as reduced essentially to their sexual dimension“, which entails a serious attack on their dignity is punishable by up to a year in prison and/or a fine.


http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/belgium-sexism-law-public-place-man-first-convicted-brussels-fined-police-gender-a8242706.html


----------



## virus21




----------



## Stinger Fan

virus21 said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/belgium-sexism-law-public-place-man-first-convicted-brussels-fined-police-gender-a8242706.html


Surely Belgium has better criminals to go after other than this guy no? Jesus Christ, thats insane


----------



## BoFreakinDallas

Makise Kurisu said:


> Update on the Lauren Southern/Brittany Pettibone situation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a timeline we are living in. I hope they win and get the bans revoked.


Them a month ago: "No open borders. Nations need sovereignty, stronger immigration laws and its citizens need protection. Put our citizens first." 

Them now: We are going to sue a country because they won't let us in. How dare they? We are suing against Sovreignty 
:hmmm



Anway ,even though I believe in free speech even at the most extreme I don't understand why Ethno Nationalist's aren't just the white version of people like Mugabe and Farrakahn who are also banned from the UK. The right would be better off telling people like Tara McCarthy,Brittany and their racist ilk to *uck off


----------



## DOPA

BoFreakinDallas said:


> Them a month ago: "No open borders. Nations need sovereignty, stronger immigration laws and its citizens need protection. Put our citizens first."
> 
> Them now: We are going to sue a country because they won't let us in. How dare they? We are suing against Sovreignty
> :hmmm


Being against Illegal immigration and letting so called refugees i.e economic migrants into the country without proper vetting checks is not the same as entering the country _legally_ with the proper paperwork and visas for a week or two visiting. These aren't even people who have come to stay and live in the UK and were going to leave afterwards. This is a stupid gotcha argument that conflates the two situations as if they are the same. They are not. 

This is the same stupid argument I've heard leftists make on Facebook and you are no different from them.

My country of course, has the right to turn away anyone it wishes. But that also does not mean that the people in question can't fight against the decision and sue. What is nauseating though is the hypocrisy from my government, allowing jihadists who wish to commit acts of terror, legitimately hurt people not their feelings back into the country after fighting for ISIS against the west yet not allowing in three people who want to talk about that said issue or even interview someone who talks about those said issues.





BoFreakinDallas said:


> Anway ,even though I believe in free speech even at the most extreme I don't understand why Ethno Nationalist's aren't just the white version of people like Mugabe and Farrakahn who are also banned from the UK. The right would be better off telling people like Tara McCarthy,Brittany and their racist ilk to *uck off



Again you are conflating people and the views they hold. Lauren Southern is a Conservative/Libertarian and does not believe in an ethno-state, you seem to confuse having concerns with Islam and Immigration as white nationalism. I don't know as much about Brittany but from what I know she isn't a white nationalist either. That is not the same as someone like Tara McCarthy, someone who is a white identitarian and someone who has views I could not be any more against.

You are either being completely disingenuous or have fallen for the media propaganda and have no clue what political beliefs they adhere too .


----------



## Miss Sally

BoFreakinDallas said:


> Them a month ago: "No open borders. Nations need sovereignty, stronger immigration laws and its citizens need protection. Put our citizens first."
> 
> Them now: We are going to sue a country because they won't let us in. How dare they? We are suing against Sovreignty
> :hmmm
> 
> 
> 
> Anway ,even though I believe in free speech even at the most extreme I don't understand why Ethno Nationalist's aren't just the white version of people like Mugabe and Farrakahn who are also banned from the UK. The right would be better off telling people like Tara McCarthy,Brittany and their racist ilk to *uck off


Pretty sure they entered legally so your retort makes zero sense.


----------



## BoFreakinDallas

Makise Kurisu said:


> Being against Illegal immigration and letting so called refugees i.e economic migrants into the country without proper vetting checks is not the same as entering the country _legally_ with the proper paperwork and visas for a week or two visiting. These aren't even people who have come to stay and live in the UK and were going to leave afterwards. This is a stupid gotcha argument that conflates the two situations as if they are the same. They are not.
> 
> This is the same stupid argument I've heard leftists make on Facebook and you are no different from them.
> 
> My country of course, has the right to turn away anyone it wishes. But that also does not mean that the people in question can't fight against the decision and sue. What is nauseating though is the hypocrisy from my government, allowing jihadists who wish to commit acts of terror, legitimately hurt people not their feelings back into the country after fighting for ISIS against the west yet not allowing in three people who want to talk about that said issue or even interview someone who talks about those said issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again you are conflating people and the views they hold. Lauren Southern is a Conservative/Libertarian and does not believe in an ethno-state, you seem to confuse having concerns with Islam and Immigration as white nationalism. I don't know as much about Brittany but from what I know she isn't a white nationalist either. That is not the same as someone like Tara McCarthy, someone who is a white identitarian and someone who has views I could not be any more against.
> 
> You are either being completely disingenuous or have fallen for the media propaganda and have no clue what political beliefs they adhere too .


https://twitter.com/BrittPettibone/status/792756717574508544

Jewish Illuminati conspiracy name dropping

https://twitter.com/BrittPettibone/status/951847440990244865

If that's not a dogwhistle to white nationalism then what isn't.


----------



## DOPA

BoFreakinDallas said:


> https://twitter.com/BrittPettibone/status/792756717574508544
> 
> Jewish Illuminati conspiracy name dropping
> 
> https://twitter.com/BrittPettibone/status/951847440990244865
> 
> If that's not a dogwhistle to white nationalism then what isn't.



By your logic of the first tweet, does that make Alex Jones and Paul Joseph Watson anti-semitic because they've talked about the Rothschild's, Soros and Rockefeller's as well? New World Order Conspiracy theorists are wacky for sure but to focus on the fact they are Jewish rather them being prolific bankers or corporate financiers is pretty desperate.

The second tweet is more in line with ethnic identitarianism in regards to European culture, so at least you gave a little bit more of a convincing piece of evidence. I'll look more into her and make my own decision concerning her.

And regardless I still support her and Lauren's decision to sue because of the blatant hypocrisy concerning the British government on who they do and don't let in. Especially because some of the people that have been let in or back into the country actually want to commit violence and terrorism. They aren't just stating what people would consider questionable views.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

oof

How about be funny? Seriously, one joke in three plus minutes would have helped a lot.

Why are they acting like comedy has been reserved for men until the last five years? Lucille Ball didn't exist? Joan Rivers? Phyllis Diller? Rita Rudner? Carol Burnett? Mary Tyler Moore? Ellen DeGeneres? Tina Fey? Amy Poehler? Sarah Silverman? Kristen Wiig? I could go on for a while. There are a ton of of successful women in comedy.

Women could always be comics. No one was banning them from clubs.


----------



## deepelemblues

Alex Jones and Paul Joseph Watson _are_ anti-semites.

Just sayin'


----------



## DOPA

https://www.independent.co.uk/life-...-amy-desir-dulwich-south-london-a8261801.html



> Female activists took a group of male swimmers by surprise on Friday evening when they attended a men-only swim session wearing just trunks and pink swimming caps.
> 
> Amy Desir, 30, was one of the two women to gain access to the south London pool session, as part of a protest against proposed changes to the Gender Recognition Act, which would enable men and women to choose their own gender.
> 
> Both women explained their attendance to staff at Dulwich Leisure Centre by saying they “identified as male” and subsequently had the right to be there.
> 
> They also used the male changing rooms before going into the session and were later asked by an elderly man if they realised it was a male-only session.
> 
> Their actions form part of a nationwide campaign formed on Mumsnet called #ManFriday which encourages women to “self-identify” as men every Friday in protest of the proposed amendments to gender laws, which would enable people to self-identify as men or women.
> 
> *“The aim of the group is to raise awareness among men of the misogynistic and homophobic pro-self-ID policies that are allowing men to appropriate women’s spaces, services and positions,”* Desir told The Independent.
> 
> “Most men either aren’t aware of the issue or don’t think it has anything to do with them.”
> 
> There are currently 91 women taking part in #ManFriday, revealed the mother-of-two, all of whom self-ID as men every Friday to access men-only spaces.
> 
> “We don’t change anything about our appearance, or pretend to be in the process of transitioning, just state that we are men.”
> 
> Desir and her fellow campaigners are concerned that *the proposed legislation would enable predatory men to abuse women in single-sex spaces by self-identifying as female.*
> 
> “We want to challenge the idea that sex and gender are interchangeable and for organisations to use the lawful exemptions in the Equality Act to protect the rights, safety, dignity and privacy of women,” Desir added.
> 
> “We also want women’s organisations to be consulted on proposed changes to the law.”
> 
> Desir has launched an online petition calling for these concerns to be considered; it currently has more than 5,700 signatures.



More leftist infighting. This time the TERF's (Tran's exclusionary radical feminists) are fighting the SJW's. What's funny is not only are they using the usual arguments of misogyny but they also used the same argument that social conservatives used against transgender people using the bathroom of their choice. Funny how they are using the same type of arguments that they criticized the social conservatives for. Will they get called out for it? Of course not, they are leftists and feminists meaning in the world of the Independent and The Guardian, they have carte blanche.


----------



## virus21




----------



## MrMister

virus21 said:


>


I hate this because it makes me kind of almost like Ted Cruz.


----------



## Pratchett

Makise Kurisu said:


> https://www.independent.co.uk/life-...-amy-desir-dulwich-south-london-a8261801.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More leftist infighting. This time the TERF's (Tran's exclusionary radical feminists) are fighting the SJW's. What's funny is not only are they using the usual arguments of misogyny but they also used the same argument that social conservatives used against transgender people using the bathroom of their choice. Funny how they are using the same type of arguments that they criticized the social conservatives for. Will they get called out for it? Of course not, they are leftists and feminists meaning in the world of the Independent and The Guardian, they have carte blanche.


I thought they were calling themselves PERF's now? (Penis Exclusionary Radical Feminists) Because "intersectionality" and whatever...


----------



## virus21




----------



## DOPA

Pratchett said:


> I thought they were calling themselves PERF's now? (Penis Exclusionary Radical Feminists) Because "intersectionality" and whatever...


I can't keep up :lol. It's the first time I've heard of that name change.


----------



## GothicBohemian

BoFreakinDallas said:


> https://twitter.com/BrittPettibone/status/951847440990244865
> 
> If that's not a dogwhistle to white nationalism then what isn't.


That tweet she's responding to...I swear I read almost the identical words in a post right here itt. Interesting. 




2 Ton 21 said:


> oof
> 
> How about be funny? Seriously, one joke in three plus minutes would have helped a lot.
> 
> Why are they acting like comedy has been reserved for men until the last five years? Lucille Ball didn't exist? Joan Rivers? Phyllis Diller? Rita Rudner? Carol Burnett? Mary Tyler Moore? Ellen DeGeneres? Tina Fey? Amy Poehler? Sarah Silverman? Kristen Wiig? I could go on for a while. There are a ton of of successful women in comedy.
> 
> Women could always be comics. No one was banning them from clubs.


This annoys me. I majored in theatre and my acting specialty was comedy. I was doing small comedic roles since I was a kid and my favorite actors were classic comedians from the 50s-80s. If women in those eras could find success, and others manage to do so now, then it isn't gender holding female comics back. Maybe some of us just aren't all that talented, same as unsuccessful male comedians? 

I'm all for equality, it wasn't that many generations ago that white men were the only ones allowed to vote in NA and even as recently as the 1970s women didn't have the same full rights as men, but gender can't be used as an excuse for every situation. Comedy isn't an easy job, stand up is even harder. It's one of those industries where you need a thick skin and a willingness to push back when you feel disrespected and that's true regardless of gender.


----------



## Reaper

(I do doubt the veracity of this claim, but I have not seen anything that contradicts it yet. It does look like the kind of paper that is used in schools though)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/975847771285499904
Probably fake. But the idea that this could be happening in schools isn't actually that far fetched given the amount of anti-trump hysterical teachers out there who've been recorded on video throwing tantrums in class.

---










Also, people voting anything but the Civil War simply showing signs of having been caught up in the mass hysteria bubble.

---










Crazy women will never admit that they are just crazy and stupid. It's the "patriarchy", not their own idiotic selves.


----------



## Miss Sally

Seems Count Dankula was found guilty of being "Grossly Offensive", looks like comedians will be the first to be rounded up for making jokes.


----------



## virus21

Miss Sally said:


> Seems Count Dankula was found guilty of being "Grossly Offensive", looks like comedians will be the first to be rounded up for making jokes.


Remember almost 100 years ago when Britian fought against Fascism?


----------



## Pratchett

Makise Kurisu said:


> I can't keep up :lol. It's the first time I've heard of that name change.


I think I got it from this video. June may have been funnin' though. 









virus21 said:


> Remember almost 100 years ago when Britian fought against Fascism?


Clearly they were fighting against the wrong kind of "Fascists". :mj


----------



## DOPA

https://ijr.com/2018/03/1077324-david-hogg-says-he-must-use-his-white-privilege-for-gun-control/



> On Monday, Parkland shooting survivor David Hogg appeared on a Twitter livestream with other survivors who have taken front and center in the nationwide debate over gun control.
> 
> “We aren't pushing a liberal or conservative agenda here,” Hogg stated. "We are pushing an agenda to save lives and the future of America.”
> 
> He added:
> 
> “These lobbyist groups, like the NRA, they can buy our politicians, but they can't buy our voices as American citizens and we need to realize that because when we don't, we don't have a democracy, we have a dictatorship.”
> 
> Hogg spoke on the importance of Americans getting to the polls to vote because “the seeds of corruption are constantly sprouting” and that it's our job as citizens to make our voices heard.
> 
> Then Hogg brought white privilege into the conversation.
> He explained:
> 
> “There is a lot of racial disparity in the way that this is covered. If this happened in a place of a lower socio-economic status or a place like a black community, no matter how well those people spoke, I don't think the media would cover it the same. ... *We have to use our white privilege now to make sure that all of the voices — all of the people that have died as a result of this and haven't been covered the same can now be heard. It's sad, but it's true.”*



White saviour complex in full effect.


https://www.thecollegefix.com/post/38463/



> This is your fault, ‘This Is Us’
> 
> Jessie Daniels’ specialty at the City University of New York’s Hunter College is “Internet manifestations of racism,” so it’s interesting that she would herself make racist comments on the public Internet.
> 
> The professor of sociology posted a series of tweets last week that suggest white people must forgo reproducing if they want to combat white supremacy.
> 
> Though she marked her Twitter account private after the tweets drew unwelcome attention, several consecutive tweets have been archived, letting readers see the context of her remarks.
> 
> Daniels started her thread as a response to a tweet by Crystal Fleming, an associate professor of sociology and Africana studies at the State University of New York-Stony Brook.
> 
> Fleming had asked how people cope who have “lost family and friends for challenging white racism.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniels responded she had built “new worlds” of “partner, friends, church” who are engaged in the same work.
> 
> “Part of what I’ve learned is that the white-nuclear family is one of the most powerful forces supporting white supremacy,” she wrote.
> 
> White people having children facilitates “transfer of wealth” and the “outright worship of ‘the sanctity of the family’ which pervades pop culture,” Daniels continued.
> 
> “I mean, if you’re a white person who says they’re engaged in dismantling white supremacy, but + you’re forming a white family + reproducing white children that ‘you want the best for’ – how is that helping + not part of the problem?” she wrote in consecutive tweets.
> 
> Having children with a partner of a different race is also problematic for Daniels:
> 
> if you’re white + forming a family w/ multiracial children + not dealing w/ your own racism or systemic white supremacy, how’s that helping?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniels seems to blame the activists who pushed for the legalization of same-sex marriage (“the marriage equality fight”) for diminishing the “marxist-feminist critique of The Family as an inherently conservative force in society.”
> 
> She criticizes the NBC hit drama “This Is Us” as part of the “ideological apparatus” that emphasizes “how f-cking [sic] sacred the family is.”
> 
> To be truly committed to fighting white supremacy, Daniels suggest, *whites must not reproduce, must not own homes, and must not be “afraid of hurting their family’s feelings if they confront them about racism,” because white supremacy will reign until whites confront their family’s “participation in systemic white supremacy.”*
> 
> Daniels says on her personal website she is an “expert on race, racism and technology” and an “aspiring NYT best-selling memoirist.”
> 
> She drew recent attention for defending the pedagogical practice of “progressive stacking,” in which educators call on whoever they perceive is most marginalized first and work their way toward the most purportedly privileged.
> 
> Daniels told Inside Higher Ed that stacking – apparently little known outside of progressive educational circles – dates to at least her days of graduate school in the 1990s, and uses it in her own classrooms despite an overwhelming gender imbalance in favor of females:
> 
> “If I have a class of 40 students, since Hunter is predominantly young women, I may have four or five young men in class,” Daniels said. “There’s still implicit bias, where we value men’s voices more than women’s voices, or men’s voices are deeper and carry more in a class. So I’m always trying to overcome my own bias to pick on men in class more than the women.”
> 
> As to whether purposely asking a woman to answer a question over a man was a kind of discrimination, Daniels said, “That gets it the wrong way around. This is a way of dealing with discrimination that we as professors can introduce into the classroom. It’s a good strategy, if you can do it.”
> 
> The College Fix has asked Hunter College for comment on Daniels’ expressed views.



Why do race baiting leftists want to drag us back to before the 1960's era of racial segregation?


----------



## Reaper

I hear that real travel agencies are getting calls from real people who are genuinely looking to go to Wakanda and the internet has an upsurge in searches for Wakanda Tourism.


----------



## virus21

Makise Kurisu said:


> Why do race baiting leftists want to drag us back to before the 1960's era of racial segregation?


You know whats funny, that these people never practice what they preach. Also, I must speak for black people? Uhh, how is _that_ not racist?



Reap said:


> I hear that real travel agencies are getting calls from real people who are genuinely looking to go to Wakanda and the internet has an upsurge in searches for Wakanda Tourism.


Speaking of people who should not reproduce.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak

Mohammed Trump is hilarious "Allah gave me a vision, I have the best visions" :lol


----------



## Vic Capri

According to most liberals:

- Men have uteruses.

- Illegal immigrants are US citizens.

- Kids are old enough to decide gender at 5, but not old enough at 18 to defend themselves.

- Abortion is healthcare.

But they call conservatives crazy.

- Vic


----------



## deepelemblues

Oh,, David Hogg... the moment when you realize you were nothing but an exploited tool who accomplished nothing and you were encouraged to be a narcissistic asshole by the people manipulating you because it made you feel good and thus easier to manipulate will be so :zayn3


----------



## virus21

OH this is just hilarious.


> A court in Austria has ruled that transport ministry official Peter Franzmayr was discriminated against on the basis of his gender when a managerial role he applied for was given to a woman instead.
> 
> The case began in 2011, when the Austrian Minister of Transport, Innovation and Technology led by Social Democrat (SPÖ) politician Doris Bures—currently the Second President of the country's Parliament—decided to consolidate two departments and had to pick a new manager.
> 
> Three candidates came forward and were all judged to be highly-qualified for the role. Ursula Zechner, who then headed the rail regulator Schienen-Control, was ultimately offered the job over the other two male applicants. Franzmayr, whose application was rated 0.25 percent higher than Zechner's, sued for gender discrimination.
> 
> The Federal Administrative Court ruled in his favor on Monday, the Austrian press reported, and instructed the State to pay him compensation worth €317,368 (nearly $390,000)—the difference between his current salary and the one he would have earned in the role plus damages and interest.


http://www.newsweek.com/man-wins-gender-discrimination-lawsuit-after-woman-gets-promotion-he-wanted-853795


----------



## virus21




----------



## DesolationRow

@SelinaKyle @Miss Sally @CamillePunk @Pratchett @Makise Kurisu @Reap @virus21


----------



## Reaper

Black Pigeon is pretty darn awesome :banderas


----------



## virus21

> Two engineering professors have published the results of a new study that sheds light on why so few women graduate college with a STEM degree.
> 
> Led by Colorado School of Mines professor Greg Rulifson, the study tracked 34 freshmen engineering majors over the course of four years to explore what makes students, especially women, abandon engineering in lieu of other fields.
> 
> Of the 21 female students interviewed, fully one-third left engineering by their junior year. Rulifson and his co-author Angela Bielefeldt identified one factor common to all female students who left: the desire to “help society/other people,” or “social responsibility.”
> 
> The “social responsibility” definition includes “care for the marginalized and disadvantaged,” “environmental conservation,” and “empathy,” the professors noted.
> 
> Of the 21 female students, 14 expressed a strong dedication to social responsibility. Half of those students eventually switched majors upon realizing they wanted to pursue fields they felt had more to do with helping people.
> 
> One student, Maggie, switched to Community and International Development to study “systemic problems in different communities and how to address” them.
> 
> Jocelyn, another student, left engineering to study Environmental Policy, and hopes to become a lawyer. “I can make a bigger impact [that way],” Jocelyn told researchers.
> 
> Rulifson and Bielefeldt stated that they weren’t exactly surprised by the results.
> 
> They pointed to a 2014 Purdue University study, which discovered that the vast majority of young girls want to grow up to be “successful and caring,” but they don’t see that as an option for engineering professionals.
> 
> That study urged engineering departments to infuse a “feminist care of ethics” into their curricula to help retain women. By doing that, engineering students would be “provided with opportunities to define, address, and apply social responsibility continuously.”
> 
> Published in the new issue of the journal Engineering Studies, Rulifson and Bielefeldt’s new study similarly concludes that “engineering should include concern for people, communities, and societal welfare at the heart of the profession.”
> 
> “Women in engineering are more motivated by helping others, and engineering education needs to provide more examples of engineering as a helping profession,” the professors wrote.
> 
> Emerging research suggests that the effort to produce more female engineers has suffered from the Left’s activism in service of the “gender pay gap” narrative. As PJ Media reported last week, a recent study by Skidmore College professors found that scare stories -- false tales about how women are allegedly treated in STEM -- significantly decreased women’s desire to pursue STEM fields.
> 
> If one accepts that the lack of women in STEM is indeed a problem -- which it may well be -- this latest information shows that the problem was misdiagnosed as being primarily a bias issue, and thus led to failed solutions.
> 
> The efforts to push women into STEM have not only been ineffective, but have backfired. The taxpayer-funded National Science Foundation continues to grant millions of dollars every year to fight this issue; the money has been wasted.
> 
> PJ Media reached out to Greg Rulifson and Angela Bielefeldt for this article, but they did not respond in time for publication. The full study can be viewed here.


https://pjmedia.com/trending/study-women-now-leaving-stem-fields-pursue-social-justice-degrees/
And then they complain why there are few women in STEM


----------



## MrMister

Women don't fucking want to be engineers jesus let them do what they want to do. They're liberated and can make their own choices. They don't need your help. 



> engineering should include concern for people, communities, and societal welfare at the heart of the profession.


Fuck off, no engineering needs to be focused on engineering. What they're describing is another job, a job that women gravitate toward because they enjoy helping people.


----------



## virus21

MrMister said:


> Women don't fucking want to be engineers jesus let them do what they want to do. They're liberated and can make their own choices. They don't need your help.


Because that would disprove the idea that men and women are different and they can't have that


----------



## MrMister

virus21 said:


> Because that would disprove the idea that men and women are different and they can't have that


You are strong and independent but why aren't you conforming to the outcome we want? Ok fine we will manipulate you to conform to our outcome. Utopia incoming.


----------



## virus21

The worst form of inequality is to try to make unequal things equal.

-Aristotle


----------



## Vic Capri

Benny Johnson said:


> I spent 4 hours at the #marchforourlives today.
> 
> I saw hundreds of signs condemning the NRA & gun owners.
> 
> I did not see a single sign condemning the shooter, Nikolas Cruz.
> 
> Nor did I see a single sign condemning the FBI or Broward Co. Sheriff for ignoring dozens of warning signs.


- Vic


----------



## virus21




----------



## Cooper09

I still want to know when they are going to begin the campaign to encourage more men to get into Midwifery?


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21

> They're turning the page on Cosmo.
> 
> Walmart will no longer feature Cosmopolitan magazine in the checkout lines at any of its stores due to its "hypersexualized and degrading" content, the National Center on Sexual Exploitation (NCOSE) announced Tuesday.
> 
> Customers will now need to go to Walmart's magazine section to find Cosmo, which NCOSE does not believe is appropriate for children.
> 
> "Cosmopolitan we think is especially important to address because they really do target young girls," Haley Halverson, NCOSE's Vice President of Advocacy and Outreach, told the Daily News. "We see that with their bubble-gum pink covers, with the Disney stars that are on it, and they're targeting young girls with messages that are equivalent to the messages about female sexuality that Playboy promotes."
> 
> Texas liquor stores to appeal Walmart booze sales ruling
> 
> NCOSE said it had been working with the superstore chain for months to implement the new policy.
> 
> "As with all products in our store, we continue to evaluate our assortment and make changes," a rep for Walmart said in a statement. "Walmart will continue to offer Cosmopolitan to customers that wish to purchase the magazine, but it will no longer be located in the checkout aisles. While this was primarily a business decision, the concerns raised were heard.”
> 
> A rep for Cosmo did not immediately respond to a request for comment.
> The latest issue of Cosmo features Cardi B on the cover.
> The latest issue of Cosmo features Cardi B on the cover. (Kai Z Feng for Cosmopolitan)
> 
> NCOSE has called out other media outlets in the past, including Sports Illustrated and its annual Swimsuit issue, for featuring content that the organization deems objectionable.
> 
> 3 retail giants will carry products from this cannabis company
> 
> "Especially in this #MeToo world, it's time to start addressing the fact that we can't treat women as objects in these ways in our popular culture and then expect individuals to treat women with respect in their day-to-day lives," Halverson told The News.
> 
> NCOSE, in a press release, said the change will be implemented in every Walmart store.
> 
> "That's over 5,000 stores where families and individuals will no longer be automatically exposed to Cosmo's hypersexualized and degrading article titles that regularly promote pornography, sexting, BDSM, group sex, anal sex, and more, all while marketing toward young teens with Disney star cover models," the release reads.
> 
> Halverson said the organization will try to work with Target and Walgreens to implement similar policies regarding Cosmo being removed from checkout areas.


http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/gossip/walmart-removing-cosmopolitan-check-out-lines-article-1.3899571


----------



## TripleG

PC Left = New Religious Right

Congrats morons!


----------



## virus21

> You know gender pay gaps are a problem when even the Queen isn’t paid fairly,” say the organizers of a public petition calling on actor Matt Smith to donate the difference between his and Claire Foy’s salary from “The Crown” to the Time’s Up Legal Defense Fund.
> 
> The news that Smith, who played Prince Philip in “The Crown,” was paid more than Foy, who played Queen Elizabeth II, made headlines around the world last week, at a time when unequal pay for men and women was already in the spotlight. The Care2 petition to redress that imbalance is seeking 25,000 signatures and had 22,000 as of Monday morning in Britain. Care2 is a social network for activists and campaigns for animal rights, women’s rights, civil rights, and environmental and political issues.
> 
> Producers of the show, speaking at the INTV conference in Jerusalem last week, acknowledged that Smith was paid more, saying he was a bigger name than Foy when “The Crown” was first produced. But they then pledged that there would be gender pay parity for the incoming cast of the series, which is heading into its third and fourth seasons.
> 
> Related
> Netflix's Ted Sarandos on the Streamers' Cannes Film Festival Debut
> 'Queer Eye': Bobby Berk and Creator David Collins Preview What to Expect on Season 2
> 
> “Going forward, no one gets paid more than the Queen,” said Suzanne Mackie, creative director for Left Bank, which makes the series.
> 
> Neither Foy nor Smith have commented on the situation. Left Bank and Netflix have also not commented publicly.
> 
> “Women in all industries are facing a struggle for pay equality,” the organizer of the petition, listed as Rebecca G, said. “Women in the US typically earn 80 cents for every dollar paid to their male counterparts for full time work. And the pay gap for women of color is even more striking. Black women typically only make 63 cents for every dollar paid to their white male counterparts and Latina women only make 54 cents on average.”
> 
> Rebecca G added: “While it may be easy for some to dismiss gender pay disparity for already high-paid actors like Claire Foy, I believe that publicly addressing high-profile cases of sexism will also help create greater opportunities for all women — in all careers.”
> 
> An earlier Care2 petition called on Mark Wahlberg to donate some of his earnings to Time’s Up after he was paid vastly more than co-star Michelle Williams to re-shoot scenes of “All the Money in the World.” The actor ultimately did donate his entire $1.5 million re-shoot fee to Time’s Up, in Williams’ name.


http://variety.com/2018/tv/news/petition-matt-smith-the-crown-salary-times-up-1202729883/


----------



## DesolationRow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978668079692599296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978689461373558785


----------



## virus21

DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978668079692599296
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/978689461373558785


Can civilization just fall so we can finally get to culling the stupid?


----------



## Pratchett

"Some people just want to watch the world burn."

Yeah, the cleansing fire is looking more attractive every day.


----------



## virus21

Pratchett said:


> "Some people just want to watch the world burn."
> 
> Yeah, the cleansing fire is looking more attractive every day.


Indeed. Though, the left seem to be counting down to their own destruction. Perhaps we should simply let the chain of events go to their logical conclusion.


----------



## DOPA

https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...tween-opinion-and-incitement-is-under-assault



> We don’t remember the near-misses. Everyone can tell you where they were when they heard that the Twin Towers had been attacked in 2001. Britons can also recall the 2005 London Tube attacks, in which 57 people died. But almost no one remembers Sept. 15, 2017 when, through the merest chance, another bomb attack on the London Underground resulted in only minor injuries.
> 
> Time divides into branches, and we, inhabiting the branch where the bomb did not tear devastatingly through a rush-hour Tube compartment, quickly move on to other things. But it is worth pondering for a moment the other version. The bomber, Ahmed Hassan, had packed five pounds of shrapnel – knives, screwdrivers, bolts – around his explosives in a bucket. The train was heaving with people. We could easily have seen a worse massacre than in 2005, perhaps surpassing even the 67 Brits who died on 9/11 – still the single worst loss of life suffered by British nationals in any terrorist attack.
> 
> In that parallel universe, last week’s trial of Hassan would have been an altogether bigger deal. There would have been a traumatic, but ultimately cathartic, national debate about how he had been allowed into the country in the first place. Hassan entered the United Kingdom illegally via Calais, France, then applied for asylum. He admitted to having been trained by the Islamic State, though he claimed it had been against his will. After being settled with a foster family (he told immigration officials he was 16, and thus underage) he continued to display an unhealthy interest in jihadi music and videos. Sure, no one foresaw that he’d attempt mass murder. No one ever does in these cases. That’s precisely why we need to look more closely at people seeking to remain in a country they entered illicitly.
> 
> Britain’s Home Office can deny entry to anyone deemed deleterious to the public weal. It occasionally exercises this power. A couple of weeks ago, for example, it barred an anti-Muslim Canadian blogger named Lauren Southern. At around the same time, it also excluded a fringe nationalist from Austria called Martin Sellner.
> 
> Southern and Sellner have opinions that place them outside the mainstream. I doubt I’d enjoy their company much. But their opinions are just that: opinions. There is no suggestion that either of them would fill a bucket with explosives and sharp objects and set it off on the underground. How have we reached the point where people can be denied entry into a liberal democracy because their views are objectionable, but where illegal immigrants displaying symptoms of radicalization are allowed to remain?
> 
> The law used to be clear. You had free speech up to, but not beyond, the point of incitement. The difference was well understood. “There are too many Archenlanders in Narnia” is an opinion. “Let’s throw these Archies into Winding Arrow River” is incitement.
> 
> Now, in almost every Western country, that distinction has broken down. Last week, to pluck an almost random example, a Scotsman named Mark Meechan was found guilty of hate crime after teaching his girlfriend’s pug to raise its paw in a Hitler salute whenever he said “Sieg Heil” or “Gas the Jews” and posting the footage on YouTube. As jokes go, this one was spectacularly unfunny, tasteless, and obnoxious. Almost anyone watching the clip will have thought worse of its author. But will they be likelier to bomb a synagogue for having seen it? Hardly.
> 
> Continental Europe has always had laws restricting free speech. But the English-speaking democracies liked to tell themselves that they were free countries – something that made them better than the totalitarian regimes that challenged them down the decades. One of the things that made our system better than our rivals’, or so we thought, was that we couldn’t be arrested for saying the wrong thing.
> 
> Not anymore. In Australia and Canada, as in Britain, people are now prosecuted for, in effect, expressing hurtful opinions. Only the U.S., secure behind the First Amendment, remains an open society – for now.
> 
> It used to be argued that immigration would erode free speech in the West, because newcomers would vote for blasphemy laws and the like. That hasn’t happened. Instead, the restrictions on free speech have come overwhelmingly from white liberals, using the settlers’ imagined hurt feelings as an excuse.
> 
> The next Ahmed Hassan might get lucky. There might then be a crackdown on the security of our borders. We might even get serious about deporting undesirables. But I’m afraid the damage to free expression will already have been done.


Brilliant article for the most part by Hannan detailing how the UK has abandoned it's long held values for freedom of speech and expression. I say most part because I don't believe Southern's opinions are really that out of line with what regular people are thinking. It's just that the PC authoritarians have hit us for so long over the head with how we are supposed to think that people are now too afraid to say how they really feel.


----------



## Pratchett

virus21 said:


> Indeed. Though, the left seem to be counting down to their own destruction. Perhaps we should simply let the chain of events go to their logical conclusion.


I wouldn't be so opposed to letting this happen if they weren't going to take a potentially large portion of the rest of us out with them as they descend Major Kong style down into the pits of their madness.


----------



## virus21

Pratchett said:


> I wouldn't be so opposed to letting this happen if they weren't going to take a potentially large portion of the rest of us out with them as they descend Major Kong style down into the pits of their madness.


Thats why we push their madness until it consumes them.


----------



## Steve Black Man

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979146428143538176
What in the actual fuck?


----------



## TripleG

Steve Black Man said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979146428143538176
> What in the actual fuck?


uttahere


----------



## Mutant God

Steve Black Man said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979146428143538176


My guess: Pocahontas and Sleepy Beauty


----------



## TripleG

Who wants to be the one to tell them that Disney Princesses are fictional characters in fantasy worlds and not subject to statistics applied to living people?


----------



## Cooper09

Projecting your politics onto young girls is fucking disgusting. A young girl should NOT even know what an abortion is let alone see one of their fictional heros go through one. Disney are seriously going to underestimate the silent backlash if it panders to these freaks.


----------



## Miss Sally

virus21 said:


> Indeed. Though, the left seem to be counting down to their own destruction. Perhaps we should simply let the chain of events go to their logical conclusion.


Globalism is their friend, if things get bad they'll just move to another country. The idiotic far left zombies moaning about everything aren't the threat. It's the people at the top enabling them.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Was reading reviews on Roger Ebert's site. Got to Isle of Dogs, Wes Anderson's new movie. fpalm

Editing out the parts that just describe the plot. Also, posting comments challenging the review.

Spoilers for the movie. Don't know if they're big ones since I haven't seen it.

https://www.rogerebert.com/reviews/isle-of-dogs-2018



> *Isle of Dogs*
> 
> 1 1/2 stars
> 
> Odie Henderson
> 
> The dogs are very furry.
> 
> The look of the animal “actors” in “Isle of Dogs” is the film’s best feature. At times, it's hard to resist the urge to muss the imperfect fur that has been painstakingly rendered by director Wes Anderson’s animators. Especially if you’re a dog lover. As in “Fantastic Mr. Fox,” the stop-motion creatures take on the facial characteristics of the actors who play them, adding a comfortable layer of familiarity. Unlike that Roald Dahl adaptation, “Isle of Dogs” does not have a compelling story, and even worse, it has the most egregious examples of its director’s privilege since “The Darjeeling Limited.” This movie really pissed me off, and the only thing I found soothing while watching it was silently repeating to myself “the dogs are very furry.” Reminding myself of the film’s best asset kept me from walking out.
> 
> ...But unlike the warm Miyazaki, Anderson is a very cold director. He keeps everything at an annoying hipster’s ironic distance, valuing aesthetics over meaning and context. This may work in the spaces of Anderson’s meticulously crafted universe of films like “Rushmore” and “The Royal Tenenbaums,” but “Isle of Dogs” is set in an actual foreign country whose culture and traditions Anderson unwisely commandeers. The results are cringe-worthy.
> 
> “Isle of Dogs” takes place in Anderson’s rather skewed interpretation of Japan. It’s a place where every explosion is rendered as a cutesy mushroom cloud and the public speeches always include haiku...
> 
> ...After crash landing his plane on the island, Atari meets the group of alpha dogs who serve as the film’s main characters. They’re a motley crew to say the least, and despite being born and raised in Japan, they don’t understand Japanese at all.
> 
> ...Scarlett Johansson shows up in a thankless role as the only female dog to have any dialogue. Chief calls her a bitch at one point, which I suppose is accurate as far as Webster’s is concerned.
> 
> ...Far, far more problematic is the character of Tracy (voice of Greta Gerwig). Tracy is an exchange student investigating the ouster of dogs for the school newspaper. She’s the only White person in “Isle of Dogs” and she is the film’s White savior. It is she who rallies the protesters against the mayor, raising her hand in what looks suspiciously like the Black Power salute (which, if you recall, Anderson last rendered on a wolf in “Fantastic Mr. Fox”). Speaking of Black Power, Tracy sports a hairstyle you’d normally find on Black people or, in a less extreme fashion, on Art Garfunkel. If Rankin-Bass were to do “The Rachel Dolezal Story,” they could hire Tracy, though in Ms. Dolezal’s defense, she’d at least know how to make an Afro look convincing.
> 
> Since most of the townspeople are against the mayor’s decree, this exchange student is a completely extraneous character who denies hometown residents the opportunity to be heard. The optics of her mere existence are disturbing in a film in 2018. The only time “Isle of Dogs” reaches for your sympathy is when Tracy is faced with deportation back to Cincinnati. And in the film’s most disgusting leverage of its privilege, Tracy physically assaults the grieving Yoko to get her to act against the crimes perpetrated upon her by the state.
> 
> “The dogs are very furry,” I said as this scene played out. “The dogs are very furry!”...
> 
> ...There’s a lot of Japanese in “Isle of Dogs,” most of it untranslated by subtitles. When it is translated, it’s by an onscreen character voiced by Frances McDormand. Who wouldn’t want “Fargo”’s Marge Gundersen as their personal Babelfish? Perhaps a better question would be “why aren’t the Japanese people translated?” Atari, who is the catalyst for this story, remains untranslated until the very end, where most of his speech is in deference to how hot he finds Tracy, with whom he has had no prior interaction. I suppose Anderson thought he was being respectful toward Japanese speakers by giving them something only they could enjoy (much like Pixar does with Spanish in “Coco”). Instead, it only adds an “Otherness” to Atari and his compatriots. Why can we understand Atari’s canine cohort, but not him?
> 
> As always, the imagery is the best part of any Anderson film. “Isle of Dogs” is uglier and more devoid of color than Anderson’s prior works, but I liked the somewhat noirish appeal of the grunginess of Trash Island. The canine voice actors know how to speak Anderson’s dialogue and make it seem natural coming from their snouts. But as entertaining as it is to look at “Isle of Dogs,” I couldn’t get past Anderson’s usual clumsiness when dealing with minorities. This is a film where a character is literally whitewashed, an act that makes him more agreeable afterwards. “Isle of Dogs” treats this as a sight gag. It plays more like a confession.





> *Solvitur ambulando • 6 days ago*
> 
> Japan is a first world, formerly imperial nation (like much of Europe). Creating an exaggerated future Japan of the imagination isn't hugely different from creating an exaggerated future France of the imagination.
> 
> Also: it's not clear what this reviewer means by "privilege." Presumably he means white privilege; does this mean Wes Anderson shouldn't make films set in non-white countries?
> 
> *Jana J. Monji • 6 days ago*
> 
> Bear in mind one of the screenwriters is Japanese, and that to him 'outsider is needed to point out injustice in overly conformist Japanese society', may have seemed actually quite progressive, in his social context.
> 
> *M. Gustave H. Onibabapapa* • 5 days ago
> 
> And from this particular reviewer, Boo!, Boo! 2, Almost Christmas, Cell, and Proud Mary all got better reviews.
> 
> *Trey • 4 days ago*
> 
> Yikes. Could we have a review that talks about the filmmaking, please? With no inaccuracies? Also worth pointing out:
> 
> 1. White people can have afros. It's not appropriation if that's just how your hair looks. And white kids with hair that does that tend to be bullied plenty already, and they don't need your help. How insensitive can you get?
> 
> 2. The "whitewashing" is just washing. A boy gives a dog a bath, after which the dog is no longer covered in filth after living on a trash island. The dog's demeanor changes when a human starts treating him with care and respect. It's not a cultural statement, and you'd have to be intentionally misreading the film to think that.
> 
> 3. The dogs don't understand Japanese: that's kind of the point. The use of English is subbed in for the use of "dog speak". It's a way of representing the communication barrier between dogs and humans in a funny, different way. This is spelled out in the text at the start of the movie, and should not throw you for so much of a loop.
> 
> 4. Tracy "assaulting" Yoko is the continuation of a theme in basically all of Anderson's films. Children are the emotionally mature ones, adults are stunted and stuck in a perpetual childhood. Tracy is one of the only sensible ones. You're just making a big deal out of it because the adult is Japanese.
> 
> It seems as though you'd decided to hate the movie before you'd even entered the theater, in which case perhaps someone else should have reviewed it for the site? My only hope is that this narrow-minded disaster of a review doesn't keep people from seeing a movie that's worth seeing.
> 
> *Akisa Yokomizo • 2 days ago
> *
> I feel like this review harshly tries to point its fingers at ideas that may seem like racial injustice, but rather pays respect to Japanese culture. As a citizen of Japan in America, I did enjoy the untranslated dialogue, but maybe it only felt like "otherness" to the reviewer because they themselves have not immersed in the Japanese language, after all, Spanish is more commonly heard than Japanese in the states. The movie did well to incorporate a plot twist to revealing the "whitewashed" dog, but if watched closely, the dog was developing more "agreeable" features since the arrival of the little pilot. The savior of the film was not Tracy (and her hair and dress style seem inspired not only by the actual trends that were in Japan (80s, and late 2000's) but also the animated hair and facial styles of Miyazaki) but a young Japanese boy, who is the one that affects the antagonist the most.The action of Tracy, Yoko, and other dramatic scenes felt similar to older Japanese films and drama, that I definitely have experienced before.
> 
> If the reviewer didn't enjoy the styles that Anderson and the rest of the film crew placed in "Isle of Dogs" it may be that the reviewer was more unfamiliar with distinct different style of Japanese influence on this film. It is obvious that it is very different from other American style films, and maybe the reviewer was not ready for that cultural jump.
> 
> I, personally, was over-joyous of such a surplus of what felt more positive Japanese culture integration in a beautiful stop-motion animated film. This film to me, showcased and featured Japanese culture, which in the past, had been harshly viewed as either antagonist characters or fluffed up exoticism. (Maybe that is what the reviewer was looking for.)
> 
> It's an enjoyable movie. Don't take these reviewers' words to heart.


----------



## BoFreakinDallas

Complaining about lack of Asian representation in Animation ?That's like complaining about lack of black people in basketball game or lack of white people in a country music video. I can see the criticism a movie set in Japan only touches on certain things of that culture on a base level,but that work's both way's as a lot of Hollywood films set in LA,NYC etc. are rather undistinctive and the film could be set in a made up Generic American big city.


----------



## MrMister

I'd say Snow White is the most likely to have had an abortion.


----------



## TripleG

MrMister said:


> I'd say Snow White is the most likely to have had an abortion.


What's red and seven dents in it? 

Snow White's cherry.


----------



## virus21




----------



## TripleG

The fuck is going on in the UK? 

Jesus.


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21




----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

The most amazing and ironic thing about these people who promote "equality", "feminism", "free choice", "progressive society" and the sort, act like from some superior moral ground, and like they want to lift the entire planet to a higher moral ground, and hold it to a new set of rules of morals that they think keeps society together, and that its essence is: anything goes. And ironically, it's precisely this "anything goes" mentality that creates the exact opposite, and lets society degenerate into a new Sodom & Gomorrha.

What keeps this society together is in fact fear to be different, and fear to deviate from popular consensus. Leaders and followers of the progressive movement mistake it, however, for appreciation.


----------



## DesolationRow

@SelinaKyle @Reap @CamillePunk @Miss Sally @Pratchett @Neuron @virus21


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979692599526215682
There are actual British people protesting against "racists" in Telford because these "racists" are pointing out that there is a major problem with largely Pakistani migrants grooming young underage British girls in their vast networks of grooming gangs, as in Telford and other locations throughout Great Britain. 

What can be said of such people? This self-hatred, this sense of suicidal hyper-faux altruism, is astonishing to witness. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979847561417805830


----------



## virus21

DesolationRow said:


> @SelinaKyle @Reap @CamillePunk @Miss Sally @Pratchett @Neuron @virus21
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979692599526215682
> There are actual British people protesting against "racists" in Telford because these "racists" are pointing out that there is a major problem with largely Pakistani migrants grooming young underage British girls in their vast networks of grooming gangs, as in Telford and other locations throughout Great Britain.
> 
> What can be said of such people? This self-hatred, this sense of suicidal hyper-faux altruism, is astonishing to witness.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979847561417805830


Looks like the anti-grooming gang group is larger. What is with these leftists? Are they really more concerned with migrants than children getting sold as sex slaves? How disgusting is that?


----------



## Pratchett

DesolationRow said:


> @SelinaKyle @Reap @CamillePunk @Miss Sally @Pratchett @Neuron @virus21
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979692599526215682
> There are actual British people protesting against "racists" in Telford because these "racists" are pointing out that there is a major problem with largely Pakistani migrants grooming young underage British girls in their vast networks of grooming gangs, as in Telford and other locations throughout Great Britain.
> 
> What can be said of such people? This self-hatred, this sense of suicidal hyper-faux altruism, is astonishing to witness.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979847561417805830


None of this is going to end well. I really cannot understand what is going on in Britain.


----------



## virus21

> Australian nurses and midwives are being forced to announce their 'white privilege' before treating Indigenous and Torres Strait Islander patients - a move which has been slammed as 'racist to its core'.
> 
> The term 'white privilege' defines the unearned social and cultural advantages awarded to people with white skin which are not enjoyed by people of colour or non-white backgrounds.
> 
> The Nursing and Midwifery Board believes the cultural safety of Indigenous or Torres Strait Islander patients is just as important as their clinical safety.
> 
> Scroll down for video
> White nurses and midwives have been forced to acknowledge their privileged upbringing in the name of 'cultural safety' - a move which has been slammed as 'racist to its core' (Stock image)
> +4
> 
> White nurses and midwives have been forced to acknowledge their privileged upbringing in the name of 'cultural safety' - a move which has been slammed as 'racist to its core' (Stock image)
> Graeme Haycroft, (pictured) spokesperson for NPAQ, slammed the decision as 'racist to its core'
> +4
> 
> Graeme Haycroft, (pictured) spokesperson for NPAQ, slammed the decision as 'racist to its core'
> 
> But Graeme Haycroft, spokesperson for the Nurses Professional Association of Queensland, (NPAQ) told Sky News the addition to the code of conduct could have serious consequences for nurses and is simply 'racist'.
> 
> The Board describes the move as 'a decolonising model of .practice based on dialogue, communication, power sharing and negotiation, and the acknowledgment of white privilege'.
> 
> 
> Mr Haycroft said 50 per cent of NPAQ members were opposed to the new rule.
> 
> 'They have said "this is wrong, do something about it",' Mr Haycroft told host Peta Credlin.
> 
> The inclusion of 'white privilege' in the code of conduct was first exposed by Cory Bernardi's Australian Conservatives.
> 
> Senator Bernardi heavily criticised the move, labelling it as 'another virtue signal' and 'nonsensical'.
> According to the Nursing and Midwifery Board, the cultural safety of Indigenous or Torres Strait Islander patients is just as important as their clinical safety (Stock image pictured)
> +4
> 
> According to the Nursing and Midwifery Board, the cultural safety of Indigenous or Torres Strait Islander patients is just as important as their clinical safety (Stock image pictured)
> The inclusion of 'white privilege' in the code of conduct was first exposed by Cory Bernardi's (pictured) Australian Conservatives
> +4
> 
> The inclusion of 'white privilege' in the code of conduct was first exposed by Cory Bernardi's (pictured) Australian Conservatives
> 
> 'This is just another example of where PC and this identity politics has captured the professional class or the political class,' he told 2GB.
> 
> 'I can't recall one complaint that white privilege hasn't been acknowledged during the birth process.'
> 
> Following backlash, the Board released a statement which said the codes required midwives and nurses to 'acknowledge that Australia has always been a culturally and linguistically diverse nation'.
> 
> Medical staff are also asked to consider the impact historic factors such as colonisation have had on indigenous peoples' health.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5526907/Nurses-forced-announce-white-privilege-treating-Indigenous.html
The only solace I can take from this is that people are actually speaking out about this type of shit now.


----------



## Cooper09

virus21 said:


> Looks like the anti-grooming gang group is larger. What is with these leftists? Are they really more concerned with migrants than children getting sold as sex slaves? How disgusting is that?


And yet in Ireland lefties are going ape-shit and protesting because four men were found NOT GUILTY by a COURT OF LAW of rape. But I suppose because they were white dudes it means they are guilty no matter what.


----------



## DesolationRow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/980178116319391745


----------



## virus21

DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/980178116319391745


Again I ask, does anyone have info on immigration from the UK?


----------



## DesolationRow

@SelinaKyle @CamillePunk @Pratchett


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/980192571900203008
:lmao


----------



## virus21




----------



## Reaper

DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/980178116319391745


No idea why these apostates are so slow. It took this woman 5 years to finally realize that this is happening.

These exmuslims were sucking leftist ideologies until it became cool for all of them to abandon then at the same time. 

They're still behaving like a collective. No respect from me.


----------



## Stinger Fan

DesolationRow said:


> @SelinaKyle @CamillePunk @Pratchett
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/980192571900203008
> :lmao


It's as if Criminals...don't follow the law or something


----------



## Pratchett

:cornette


----------



## DesolationRow

Reap said:


> No idea why these apostates are so slow. It took this woman 5 years to finally realize that this is happening.
> 
> These exmuslims were sucking leftist ideologies until it became cool for all of them to abandon then at the same time.
> 
> They're still behaving like a collective. No respect from me.


Fascinating, *Reap*. Unfortunately not surprised.

http://www.theroot.com/ready-player-one-and-the-unbearable-whiteness-of-80-s-n-1824212737



> Ready Player One and the Unbearable Whiteness of ’80s Nostalgia
> 
> Jason Johnson
> 
> Steven Spielberg is the stunt king of Hollywood; he might be the only American director who could create Ready Player One, a film that is literally an homage to Spielberg’s own work in the 1980s.
> 
> Ready Player One is all about the adventure of a working-class Midwestern white teen boy who saves the world, the same setup as E.T. the Extraterrestrial, The Goonies and Gremlins, genre-defining hits by Spielberg.
> 
> In this modern take on Spielberg films of old, Ready Player One is essentially Willy Wonka meets The Matrix with a splash of Wreck-It-Ralph, with flawless action scenes and special effects that rival each of those films in their heyday.
> 
> Unfortunately, Ready Player One is also disturbingly brazen and comfortable in its erasure of women and black folks from ’80s popular culture. While ostensibly the movie is about nostalgia for the music, dress, toys and video games of the ’80s, it’s only through the narrow, white male view of the ’80s.
> 
> If this were simply a Ready Player One problem, it would be understandable. However, increasingly, through movies and television shows, the 1980s are being rewritten in real time, erasing the burgeoning diversity of the time and replacing it with an unshakable white gaze.
> 
> Ready Player One takes places in 2045 in Columbus, Ohio, a city growing so fast, trailer homes are placed on top of one another to form “stacks,” the equivalent of urban housing “projects.” Everyone escapes the drudgery of the real world in the virtual reality OASIS, where people’s avatars engage in commerce, socializing and immersive video-game-type adventures that lean heavily on ’80s pop culture.
> 
> OASIS creator James Halliday went missing five years before the movie. Nevertheless, like a Silicon Valley Willy Wonka, he’s left a video promising that the gamer who discovers three hidden keys within the vast OASIS will be able to control the entire operation, essentially the most valuable resource in the world.
> 
> Regular nobody Wade Watts (bland Tye Sheridan) has been gunning for the clues for years, as well as his friend Aech (played with equal flatness by Lena Waithe), love interest Art3mis (Olivia Cooke) and evil mega-corporation chairman Nolan Sorrento (Ben Mendelsohn), whose Innovative Online Industries just wants to run the OASIS on its own.
> 
> The movie has a great setup and a serviceable cast. Then the world it creates all falls apart.
> 
> First, given America’s demographic changes, by 2045, chances are Wade Watts isn’t a white guy, he’s black or brown or something in between. However, it’s this kind of whiteness by default that defines and weakens the entire film.
> 
> The ’80s-themed OASIS everyone so blissfully plays in is a very white and male place; so much so, it’s unfamiliar to anybody watching the film who actually lived during that era.
> 
> The OASIS has Ninja Turtles, Ryu from “Street Fighter” and DeLoreans from Back to the Future, all white or white-male-identifying characters or films.
> 
> Where is the Ghostbusters’ Winston Zeddmore? Jazz from The Transformers? Panthro from Thundercats (c’mon, we all know he was black), or even prominent women like Rainbow Brite, Strawberry Shortcake and She-Ra?
> 
> Out of all the pop-culture characters available to her, would Lena Waithe’s Aech (who, both in the Ready Player One book and in reality, is a black lesbian) really choose white male robots and cyborgs as her avatars? Black sci-fi folks go out of their way to find people of color, even aliens, to play in games in order to have some reflection of their identity. If that means cosplaying as Roadblock from G.I. Joe or a mechanized Claudia LaSalle from Robotech, so be it.
> 
> Ready Player One gives no such agency to the characters of color, even in the future; they view the past through the collective memory of white men. That kind of collective-memory erasure is no small thing; it makes the movie inauthentic and is representative of a larger problem in many recent ’80s period movies and television shows.
> 
> Ready Player One, much like AMC’s Halt and Catch Fire, Netflix’s Stranger Things and FX’s The Americans, takes our modern values and transposes them onto the 1980s. So, on the one hand, women aren’t completely accessories for male leads, and LGBT characters are presented, and with nuance, but no such reimagining seems to occur with black culture or issues; in fact, the opposite is happening.
> 
> For all the punk, A-ha and Peter Gabriel love ballads you heard on four seasons of Halt and Catch Fire, you’re telling me that nobody ever listened to a rap song? Even though Run-DMC and the Beastie Boys were two of the most influential acts of the decade?
> 
> Stranger Things can identify an abusive father by making sure he screams the homophobic slur “******” in 1984, but it conspicuously dances around the fact that Lucas, the token black kid on the show, is being bullied by a racist?
> 
> I can tell you without question that “working class” Midwestern white folks had no problem calling anybody “******” or “......” in the ’80s, no matter how much modern writers want to pretend otherwise.
> 
> Even The Americans, which does a better job with the complexities of race than most other ’80s period shows, still falls far short of a legitimate multicultural view of the Reagan era. There are at least a dozen episodes in which the family watches television, but they’ve never watched The Cosby Show? Their Christian, politically liberal daughter never rocked a “Rev. Jesse Jackson for President” T-shirt?
> 
> Collective white memory is a serious drug.
> 
> The erasure of black culture from the collective memory of the 1980s is no small nitpicking of the liberal cultural critic. Every time black folk are written out of America’s past, we have to fight to relearn it.
> 
> Writ large, Ready Player One, with its frothy retelling of the ’80s, is no different from decades of Western films with no black cowboys, rock ’n’ roll retrospectives that eliminate the black roots of the music, and commercials that appropriate our past while removing us from it. Today’s Gap commercials would lead you to believe that white people invented breakdancing and pop-locking.
> 
> Recasting the past for mass consumption isn’t simply an oversight, it’s an act of cultural hostility. Your past is being gentrified: In essence, get with the program or be erased from history.
> 
> There is literally a scene in Ready Player One where Aech is “punished” for not knowing the same pop-culture references of other main heroes. It’s a not-so -subtle message about race and assimilation: You’re welcome so long as you view the past through our white lens, and our experience supersedes your own lived experience.
> 
> Yes, the ’80s were about spiked-hair gel, but they were also about high-top fades. Americans loved the Terminator’s “I’ll be back” as much as they loved Axel Foley’s famous laugh and signature Detroit Lions jacket.
> 
> The 1980s were the beginning of the true integration of “black culture” into mainstream American “white culture,” but Ready Player One would have us believe that a five-second dress-up montage featuring a Purple Rain Prince suit and Michael Jackson’s red-leather Thriller jacket was the only thing black people contributed to pop culture from 1980 to 1989.
> 
> As pure adventure escapism, Ready Player One is a fun movie, but it is ultimately alienating. The film doesn’t ask; instead, it aggressively forces you to rearrange your memory of ’80s popular culture in order to go along for the ride.
> 
> If you’re not willing to do that, you can’t win the game. But when you notice that the game was never made for you, there’s a lot less interest in playing, let alone watching.


Such a horrible, horrible article. fpalm :lol


----------



## MrMister

Ryu from Street Fighter is white identifying :lmao

Ryu is a fucking Japanese character from a fucking Japanese game.

Agreed that Jazz should've been in the movie though. Also agreed that Beverly Hills Cop was awesome. Also no Shogun of Harlem are you fucking shitting me?


----------



## DesolationRow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/980450066543587329
Meanwhile the Mongolians have a 130-foot tall statue of Genghis Khan on horseback, the Genghis Khan Equestrian Statue, part of the Genghis Khan Statue Complex on the bank of the Tuul River.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Reaper

I bet our british friends are just salivating at the opportunity to implement this technology. Give it a few years and they'll have it as well. 

Meanwhile, I live in a state where if a Cop isn't there to personally catch you, you can't get fined / charged with anything :woo


----------



## Miss Sally

DesolationRow said:


> Fascinating, *Reap*. Unfortunately not surprised.
> 
> http://www.theroot.com/ready-player-one-and-the-unbearable-whiteness-of-80-s-n-1824212737
> 
> 
> 
> Such a horrible, horrible article. fpalm :lol


This makes me shake my head: "First, given America’s demographic changes, by 2045, chances are Wade Watts isn’t a white guy, he’s *black* or brown or something in between."

Why does this keep being pushed? Blacks are not the biggest non-white demographic in America. It's Latinos and for some reason people think that if white percentage decreases it means somehow blacks will increase. This isn't how demographics work.

There would still be more whites than blacks even if the population of Latinos, Asians and other non-blacks increases. Whites won't just suddenly vanish simply because immigration changes the percentage of racial makeup. 

It's like this weird fantasy that people try to push. Whites and Latinos will make up the shared majority eventually because their numbers will increase, the white demographic isn't going to simply poof. :laugh:


----------



## TripleG

I love how some of them seem to be rooting for the end of the white race and then claim in the same breath to not be racist. 

Uh, ok.


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/981200423242444800
The fall of the Western Man fpalm


----------



## MrMister

@Reap lol there is nothing wrong with open relationships if that's what you're implying. Western civilization has thrived with open relationships.

If you're talking about him being a total coward about it though...yes cowardice will end this thing for sure.



Miss Sally said:


> This makes me shake my head: "First, given America’s demographic changes, by 2045, chances are Wade Watts isn’t a white guy, he’s *black* or brown or something in between."
> 
> Why does this keep being pushed? Blacks are not the biggest non-white demographic in America. It's Latinos and for some reason people think that if white percentage decreases it means somehow blacks will increase. This isn't how demographics work.
> 
> There would still be more whites than blacks even if the population of Latinos, Asians and other non-blacks increases. Whites won't just suddenly vanish simply because immigration changes the percentage of racial makeup.
> 
> It's like this weird fantasy that people try to push. Whites and Latinos will make up the shared majority eventually because their numbers will increase, the white demographic isn't going to simply poof. :laugh:


Whites will still be the majority even 2045. So he's just wrong according to current projections. I took issue with him lumping blacks in with latinos too. It's just not close to the same situation for those two demographics.


Also don't be so sure latinos will give two fucks about you when they become the majority. They're going to take care of their own first and foremost. They might not have time for you.


----------



## Reaper

Was talking about both together. If you're gonna be a cheat, then go and do it like normal people do and just cheat. Why are you being a whiney pussy about it in a fucking shitard blog. 

Just go and do it. Otherwise, stick with what you have and find contentment. Or get a divorce. Be a man. Know what you want and go and get it.


----------



## virus21

MrMister said:


> Ryu from Street Fighter is white identifying :lmao
> 
> Ryu is a fucking Japanese character from a fucking Japanese game.
> 
> Agreed that Jazz should've been in the movie though. Also agreed that Beverly Hills Cop was awesome. Also no Shogun of Harlem are you fucking shitting me?


Look at the article. Do you think the author did any research? 



Reap said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/981200423242444800
> The fall of the Western Man fpalm


To be fair, its Slate.



DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/980450066543587329
> Meanwhile the Mongolians have a 130-foot tall statue of Genghis Khan on horseback, the Genghis Khan Equestrian Statue, part of the Genghis Khan Statue Complex on the bank of the Tuul River.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


Yes, by all means, remove all history because someones feels might be hurt. Hey if someone from Libya wants an image of Obama taken down, would that be ok? Or how about an Iraqi wanting Bush's images remove?



MrMister said:


> Also don't be so sure latinos will give two fucks about you when they become the majority. They're going to take care of their own first and foremost. They might not have time for you.


Thats because Latinos are smart. They didn't didn't get into the racial guilt crap that whites seem to be doing.


----------



## DOPA

Thankfully we have no such thing as jaywalking in the UK :lol. It's one of the few things we've got right.


----------



## DOPA




----------



## Draykorinee

The BBC have a major hard on for or to be more equal a wet pussy for the pay gap today. A fucking calculator for the pay gap at a company you work. Let me tell you the real answer its ZERO. I work in the NHS and supposedly at most places its 10% difference at least, bull fucking shit. There is no gap, each gender is paid exactly the same in the NHS.


----------



## MrMister

The Matt Smith thing got a chuckle. 

Matt Smith got paid more than what's her name in that queen thing :lol

BBC is an embarrassment. It wasn't always this way rest in peace.


----------



## Miss Sally

MrMister said:


> @Reap lol there is nothing wrong with open relationships if that's what you're implying. Western civilization has thrived with open relationships.
> 
> If you're talking about him being a total coward about it though...yes cowardice will end this thing for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Whites will still be the majority even 2045. So he's just wrong according to current projections. I took issue with him lumping blacks in with latinos too. It's just not close to the same situation for those two demographics.
> 
> 
> Also don't be so sure latinos will give two fucks about you when they become the majority. They're going to take care of their own first and foremost. They might not have time for you.


Projections are wonky anyways and people seem to forget that whites tend to stick around rural areas which aren't exactly hot spots for non-whites. People also forget that poor whites produce lots of children and they get the same benefits as everyone else. So anything that may increase birth for non-whites will increase theirs as well unless you specifically deny them access to benefits which would open up a can of worms.

There's way too many variables to simply be like "WOOO WITES IZ GONE!" and it's stupid to think that all non-white issues will become the focus if whites become a minority, this is why identity politics are stupid. Latinos overall don't care about black issues, blacks don't really care about Latino issues, this goes for everyone. Who ever becomes majority will focus on themselves. It's human nature. That's why these types of politics are so dangerous.


----------



## MrMister

Miss Sally said:


> Projections are wonky anyways and people seem to forget that whites tend to stick around rural areas which aren't exactly hot spots for non-whites. People also forget that poor whites produce lots of children and they get the same benefits as everyone else. So anything that may increase birth for non-whites will increase theirs as well unless you specifically deny them access to benefits which would open up a can of worms.
> 
> There's way too many variables to simply be like "WOOO WITES IZ GONE!" and it's stupid to think that all non-white issues will become the focus if whites become a minority, this is why identity politics are stupid. Latinos overall don't care about black issues, blacks don't really care about Latino issues, this goes for everyone. Who ever becomes majority will focus on themselves. It's human nature. That's why these types of politics are so dangerous.


Plus you have lots of Latinos identifying as white. That triggers the identity politics people hardcore.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Latinos can be anything. Latino/Hispanic is an umbrella term for a cultural identity, but people treat it as something different especially in the States (and even Latinos/Hispanics do this when they talk disparagingly about White people and those same Latinos/Hispanics are as white as a Northern European).

On government papers concerning "race", there is a reason Hispanic/Latino is separate from everything else. Hispanics/Latinos are a mix of Spaniard (White), West African (Black), and Indigenous American. Those are the main ethnic makeups. Some of the Andalusian Spaniards who came into the New World also had Northern African (Berber or Arabic) mixed in due to Southern Spain being Moorish lands before the Reconquista. However, there are also those whose ancestors didn't mix at all and their entire family is Spanish European in appearance or they're Indigenous Americans. I've seen Mexican women with skin as light as an Irish woman and they had red hair. I've seen Puerto Ricans as dark as Africans and of course, in Central America especially there are a lot of indigenous Hispanics who identify more with their indigenous heritage because their ancestors merely adopted the language and customs, but they did not breed with the Spaniards coming in.

I always laugh to myself when I see a white as shit Hispanic talk shit about white people. Same goes for a black Hispanic talking shit about black people. Dumbasses don't know where their ancestors come from. The only people Hispanics don't seem to talk shit about are Indigenous Americans, but I can imagine it might be different outside the US where there are still scars lingering from colonizations and treatment of Indigenous and Mixed people.


----------



## Stinger Fan

MrMister said:


> Plus you have lots of Latinos identifying as white. That triggers the identity politics people hardcore.


Quite a fair amount of Latinos are actually white and have European ancestry. I mean, Louis CK is Mexican


----------



## MrMister

Stinger Fan said:


> Quite a fair amount of Latinos are actually white and have European ancestry. I mean, Louis CK is Mexican


I know. Spanish are white people.

I read an article written by a Spaniard and part of what he wrote about is that in Barcelona he's white. He's always considered himself white. In the Los Angeles he's Hispanic or _Latino_ even though he's not from Latin America.

For some reason we differentiate Spanish speaking white people but not French or Italian speaking white people. I think Italians weren't considered white at one time too despite them being white people.

I think the racial classifications are retarded frankly.


----------



## Stinger Fan

MrMister said:


> I know. Spanish are white people.
> 
> I read an article written by a Spaniard and part of what he wrote about is that in Barcelona he's white. He's always considered himself white. In the Los Angeles he's Hispanic or _Latino_ even though he's not from Latin America.
> 
> For some reason we differentiate Spanish speaking white people but not French or Italian speaking white people. I think Italians weren't considered white at one time too despite them being white people.
> 
> I think the racial classifications are retarded frankly.


I have heard of Spaniards and Portuguese being labelled as Latino in some databases in the USA, while others having them as white , so its pretty confusing. Though, i've never actually heard people refer to Spaniards as Latinos, thats really strange to me


----------



## virus21




----------



## Pencil Neck Freak

MrMister said:


> I know. Spanish are white people.
> 
> I read an article written by a Spaniard and part of what he wrote about is that in Barcelona he's white. He's always considered himself white. In the Los Angeles he's Hispanic or _Latino_ even though he's not from Latin America.
> 
> For some reason we differentiate Spanish speaking white people but not French or Italian speaking white people. I think Italians weren't considered white at one time too despite them being white people.
> 
> I think the racial classifications are retarded frankly.


I remember watching a video with Jessica Alba doing a those DNA tests wherewhere it tells you what parts of the world her DNA is from. And she got native american and European. :lol and she couldn't believe it she kept saying "I thought I was Spanish not European." I face palmed so hard :lol


----------



## DOPA




----------



## Miss Sally

MrMister said:


> I know. Spanish are white people.
> 
> I read an article written by a Spaniard and part of what he wrote about is that in Barcelona he's white. He's always considered himself white. In the Los Angeles he's Hispanic or _Latino_ even though he's not from Latin America.
> 
> For some reason we differentiate Spanish speaking white people but not French or Italian speaking white people. I think Italians weren't considered white at one time too despite them being white people.
> 
> I think the racial classifications are retarded frankly.


People are dumb. It's an easy answer though, were your Ancestors part of the formation of the Orthodox Church? If yes you're probably white. Did your Ancestors go on a Crusade? If so you're probably white. 



Makise Kurisu said:


>


Vice should really check their history.. and also need to get a mirror. Aren't they some of the first to bring up a person's Political standing when a shooting happens? The media in this country makes me sad.

@Oda Nobunaga I forget you like to pop in and chime on these things sometimes, next time will tag you! Always love to hear your opinion.


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982077490469326853
Lol UK.


----------



## MrMister

That doesn't really make any sense at all @Miss Sally. Crusades were a Catholic thing (Reformation is still centuries away). Murica is a Protestant nation. It might seriously have to do with Catholic and Protestant though that'd be really retarded. Irish and Italians were ostracized in the past for being Catholic.


----------



## Miss Sally

MrMister said:


> That doesn't really make any sense at all @Miss Sally. Crusades were a Catholic thing (Reformation is still centuries away). Murica is a Protestant nation. It might seriously have to do with Catholic and Protestant though that'd be really retarded. Irish and Italians were ostracized in the past for being Catholic.


It makes sense, the Italians, Spanish, English, French, Germans and even the Norsemen later on went on Crusades. The point is that most European nations participated in various Crusades and those nations were white. Before the Protestant Reformation just about all of Europe were Catholic. The Eastern Europeans were not after the Great Schism.


----------



## MrMister

Miss Sally said:


> It makes sense, the Italians, Spanish, English, French, Germans and even the Norsemen later on went on Crusades. The point is that most European nations participated in various Crusades and those nations were white. Before the Protestant Reformation just about all of Europe were Catholic. The Eastern Europeans were not after the Great Schism.


Ok I see what you're saying now but it wasn't easy I tell you.:max


----------



## DesolationRow

@SelinaKyle @Miss Sally @CamillePunk @Pratchett @Reap


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982397168140144640

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982409548781662208
Too bad. Thought the left was pro-science. :lol


----------



## DesolationRow

Full article here: http://www.theroot.com/7-rules-for-white-people-with-black-friends-1825023173



> 7 Rules for White People With Black Friends
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> If you’re here, that means you probably have a newly acquired black friend and you are looking for a few tips. You should be aware that this lesson is for white people who are looking to enjoy a lasting friendship. People looking to be an ally should go here.
> 
> Black people are constitutionally required to have a white friend under the penalty of being declared a reverse racist. The sheer number of white people alone makes it impossible not to have at least one Caucasian associate with whom you wouldn’t mind sharing a microbrewed beer.*
> 
> But relax, white person, now that you have selected a sufficient ******* counterpart, you should be aware of the six rules that will make your friendship productive and mutually enjoyable:
> 
> *White people love microbrews. I almost believed I was genetically inferior because I could never taste the hops they spoke of when drinking their Ironically Named Caucasoid Wheat Lager Pale Ale (No, that’s the actual name. I prefer Ironically Named Caucasoid Hard Apple Cider, myself). Now I realize that it’s all bullshit. There is no such thing as hops or amber.
> 1. Know the line.
> 
> While you might come from a long line of habitual line steppers, please know that there are some thresholds you cannot cross. Never drink out of a black person’s glass or take a bite of their food without permission. Also, know that there are some black things you can’t do, no matter how close you get to your black friend.
> 
> Take a look at the main picture in this article. Gary Owen performs in black clubs around the country. He knows he has crossed the line, but the unmelanated part of Owen’s brain cannot help thinking, “Even though I’m not a member of Omega Psi Phi, Imma still throw up the Que sign because ... I’m white.”
> 
> Don’t be like Owen.
> 
> Owen is fucked up.
> 2. Be white.
> 
> There are an infinite number of kinds of white people, and although black people are not a monolith (if you need proof, just search the comment section of any article on The Root), there is one kind of white person who is universally despised by black people:
> 
> The white person who tries too hard.
> 
> His name is always Bryan. I don’t know what it is about white people who replace perfectly good i’s with y’s, but while Brians are usually reasonable gentlemen, Bryans will give everyone else in the room a firm handshake yet insist on dapping you up. Bryans can’t simply say “Hello”; they must call you “dawg” or “my G” or something else that shows how “down” they are.
> 
> Look, white Bryans, no one wants a white friend like that. I’d rather have an actual black friend than a Caucasian Cliffs Notes *****. Perhaps this is why I dislike Michael Rapaport so much. He refuses to just be white.
> 
> ho sounds blacker than any actual black person I’ve ever met. His linguistic blackface is a fetishized view of blackness that is kinda racist because no one actually talks like that. In fact, the only 63-year-old man (I assume that’s how old he is from looking at photos) who can navigate life with that kind of accent is a white man. Black men can’t talk like that. Only Michael Rapaport can.
> 
> I bet that motherfucker’s real name is Bryan.
> 3. Know your role.
> 
> Even though friendship isn’t about doing favors, if you are a white person with a black friend, there are certain roles you should assume, including:
> 
> Talking to the police: When approached by any cop, your black homie should be able to feign deafness while you talk to the cop and explain it to your friend in that version of sign language that lady used at Nelson Mandela’s funeral.
> Calling for anything: This includes reservations, talking to any customer service agent and speaking to any manager.
> Explaining white things: One day I exclaimed how the writing on this season of Living Single was unfunny and shitty and—even though the color on my TV was fucked up—I hadn’t laughed once. Then my white bestie explained that I was actually watching Friends. Similarly, I thought there was an entire genre of music performed by people having epileptic seizures until my buddy explained punk rock to me.
> Vouching: Sometimes black people need someone around to assure the other whites that they’re one of the good ones. That’s why I carry a form letter with me at all times. It is signed by my closest white allies, proving that I indeed have white friends. (This is not a joke.)
> 
> If I hit the lottery and became a multimillionaire, my closest friends would never have to pay for drinks when out. White privilege is essentially a societal lottery ticket.
> 
> Let your friends use it.
> 4. You can say the n-word.
> 
> I believe that 76 percent of the reason white people have black friends is so that they can one day get permission to use the n-word. Unlike most black people, I recognize four instances where the use of the n-word is appropriate.
> 
> If we’re discussing the word “......”: I’m not in the third grade. I can recognize nuance and I know what you’re saying.
> If you’re in a movie: I’m not talking about some YouTube shit. It has to be on the big screen and I must be invited to the premiere. And I must see the script.
> If I can slap the shit out of you ... and your oldest living relative. Also, I must be allowed to urinate on the grave of your most recently departed family member. If you’re cool with that, then I’m cool with you disrespecting me, my family and my ancestors. See ... reciprocity.
> If someone is holding us at gunpoint threatening to shoot us unless I allow you to call me a ....... But I’d still have to think about it for a while. There are some things I’d have to consider, like: What’s the caliber of the bullet? Where is he going to shoot me? If it’s just a .25 mm flesh wound, then I can’t allow you to say it. If it is a .357 Magnum in the chest or head area ... hold up. Let me think for a little longer.


----------



## DOPA

That fucking article :lmao.

The Root :HA.

The writer cannot be serious with number 3 :HA :lmao.

I can't even :lmao.


----------



## Genking48

> 3. Know your role.
> 
> Even though friendship isn’t about doing favors, if you are a white person with a black friend, there are certain roles you should assume, including:
> 
> Talking to the police: When approached by any cop, your black homie should be able to feign deafness while you talk to the cop and explain it to your friend in that version of sign language that lady used at Nelson Mandela’s funeral.
> Calling for anything: This includes reservations, talking to any customer service agent and speaking to any manager.
> Explaining white things: One day I exclaimed how the writing on this season of Living Single was unfunny and shitty and—even though the color on my TV was fucked up—I hadn’t laughed once. Then my white bestie explained that I was actually watching Friends. Similarly, I thought there was an entire genre of music performed by people having epileptic seizures until my buddy explained punk rock to me.
> Vouching: Sometimes black people need someone around to assure the other whites that they’re one of the good ones. That’s why I carry a form letter with me at all times. It is signed by my closest white allies, proving that I indeed have white friends. (This is not a joke.)


Sounds like he's taking a Dave Chappelle joke serious


----------



## virus21

> Just four days after Easter, George Washington University will host a training session for students and faculty that teaches that Christians — especially white ones — “receive unmerited perks from institutions and systems all across our country.”
> 
> The April 5 diversity workshop is titled “Christian Privilege: But Our Founding Fathers Were All Christian, Right?!”
> 
> Hosted by the university’s Multicultural Student Services Center, the event will teach that Christians enjoy a privileged, easier life than their non-Christian counterparts, and that Christians possess “built-in advantages” today, according to its online description.
> 
> The workshop will also discuss how Christians receive “unmerited perks from institutions and systems all across our country.”
> 
> The “Christian Privilege” workshop is one of 15 “free training opportunities” offered through the center to “equip students and staff with the necessary skills to promote diversity and inclusion in the different environments,” according to its website.
> 
> Other workshops offered through the center focus on “heteroesexual privilege,” “cisgender privilege,” “abled-bodied privilege,” “socio-economic privilege,” “unconscious bias,” and more.
> 
> Efforts by The College Fix to reach a campus spokesperson, the multicultural center and the host of the Christian privilege workshop were to no avail Monday afternoon.
> 
> The Christian privilege event aims to make people aware of the privileges that Christians have and “what is meant by privilege overall and white privilege specifically,” the event description states. Furthermore, the event will try to educate those of the “role of denial when it comes to white privilege” and the difference between “equality and equity.”
> 
> By the end of the training, the organizers want participants to be able to name “at least three examples of Christian privilege” and “at least three ways to be an ally with a non-Christian person,” the website states.
> 
> Organizers also want the participants to be able to describe words like: “privilege, Christian privilege, denial, quality, equity, Christianity, bias, unconscious bias, micro-aggression, ally,” the website states.
> 
> The workshop will last 90 minutes and will feature a PowerPoint presentation and Q&A.
> 
> It will be hosted by Timothy Kane, the interim associate director for inclusion initiatives at George Washington University, according to his biography page. As interim associate director, Kane works to expand the diversity and inclusion efforts at GWU, specifically the LGBT community. He did not respond Monday to a request for comment.
> 
> Kane, who has a master’s degree in divinity and theology, is “dedicated to ensuring that all types of diversity at GW are celebrated and meant to feel included in campus culture and student life.” Being a “proud gay member of the LGBT community” at the university, he hopes to “promote this kind of solidarity amongst the LGBT community, and work towards celebrating the richness of diversity here at GW,” his online bio states.
> 
> Kane also hosts the “heterosexual privilege,” “cisgender privilege,” “abled-body privilege,” and “socioeconomic privilege” workshops. White privilege is a specific focus in each of these training sessions, according to the multicultural center’s website.


https://www.thecollegefix.com/post/43577/


----------



## TripleG

virus21 said:


> https://www.thecollegefix.com/post/43577/


Jesus Christ


----------



## virus21




----------



## DesolationRow

http://www.startribune.com/repeat-felon-faces-sentencing-today-in-murder-of-wwii-veteran/479136593/

Beat a 95-year-old WWII to death with a flashlight.

Have premeditated murder charge removed because you were "warm-blooded" in the act of this savage murder as part of plea deal.

Get up and talk about how really it is you have been oppressed your whole life because of the "white privilege" this WWII veteran represented in leading a normal, productive life full of "white privilege" while his family is in the courtroom. 

Stories like this make me feel like Liam Neeson's Ra's al Ghul in _Batman Begins_. No more mercy for career criminals. Clownworld America in 2018 can only take so much.


----------



## DesolationRow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983159695648215040

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983159952264003584


----------



## virus21

DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983159695648215040
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983159952264003584


They fucking people. Just say they deserved it. Thats what you want to do.


----------



## DesolationRow

http://www.thecollegefix.com/post/43805/



> ‘Dismantle whiteness’ mural installed at USC
> 
> DREW VAN VOORHIS - SAN DIEGO STATE UNIVERSITY •APRIL 11, 2018
> 
> An artistic mural has been installed at the University of Southern California that declares “dismantle whiteness” in big, black and white capital letters, one part of a larger display designed to spark conversations regarding “racism, sexism and xenophobia,” according to its creators.
> 
> The mural was designed by the feminist artist collective When Women Disrupt in conjunction with students in the class “Women: Designing Media for Social Change.”
> 
> Recently installed at an entrance to the Annenberg School for Communication and Journalism building, it depicts large sketch drawings of four women of color on walls flanking the doorway with the words “DISMANTLE WHITENESS AND MISOGYNY ON THIS CAMPUS” posted on the ceiling above it.
> 
> “The installation is intended to spark dialogue,” communications Professor Alison Trope said in a statement to The College Fix. “To that end, the signage is meant to offer grounding of terms and ideas. There is no expectation that everyone agree with the statement offered by the artists, but hopefully viewers can acknowledge the experience of peers on campus around these issues.”
> 
> “In fact, the text was derived from conversations with students about race, gender and class issues on campus. There have already been many generative conversations prompted by the work—by those who align with the sentiments and those who do not,” she said.
> 
> An informational flyer near the display further explains the exhibit.
> 
> One of the key terms on it is “Whiteness” and is described as “Distinct from being white, whiteness refers to an unmarked and unnamed place of advantage, privilege or domination; a lens through which white people tend to see themselves and others; an organizing principle that shapes institutions, policies, and social relations.”
> 
> The flyer also lists some background of When Women Disrupt, described as “an intersectional feminist artist collective.”
> 
> “Since the summer of 2017, WWD has traveled all throughout the United States installing small and large scale art which call attention to racism, sexism and xenophobia. By confronting communities in the public space with art that uplifts the voices and sacredness of people whom history has often rendered invisible and less than human, WWD’s intention is to provoke greater discussion and thinking about the institutionalized and everyday systems of power and representation that reinforce racism, patriarchy, and inequality,” it states.
> 
> According to an article in The Daily Trojan, several students were not satisfied with the location of the artpiece, as they believe it should have been placed in a more highly traversed area. USC student Claire Porter blamed the administration.
> 
> “It’s placed in a very hidden area of campus where it’s not usually seen and I think that speaks to the administration and how they want to frame and direct the conversation and the impact — the fact that it is inward-facing not outward facing — all of these factors are intentional from the administration and I think this project would have been much more powerful if the artists were given more freedom,” Porter said.
> 
> Trope also told The Daily Trojan that she was disappointed after the mural was denied by the administration to be placed on Watt Way, a more public area.
> 
> “It’s disappointing to me because I think it could have had a great impact on our community in terms of spurring dialogue and conversation about race and gender and campus climate,” Trope said.
> 
> According to an USC Annenberg School for Communication and Journalism post on Facebook touting the piece, the “work was sponsored by the Institute for Diversity and Empowerment (IDEA) and USC Visions and Voices as part of USC Annenberg’s ‘Off the Wall’ series of multi-media art installations.”


Claire Porter should not be too troubled by the "inward-facing" and not "outward-facing" display against "whiteness," at least USC is keeping it up. Not all causes receive the same treatment: http://www.thecollegefix.com/post/22154/


> CENSORED: Pro-life pictures of fetuses in utero taken down – within hours – at USC


 :lol


----------



## MrMister

I gotta kinda admire Nora for not being a scared coward and quitting twitter. She shouldn't lose her job over being an asshole either.

If anything her tweet might have brought more awareness to the tragedy which brought more donations.

It's at 9+ million now. It's more than doubled since her tweet.


----------



## Stinger Fan

DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983159695648215040
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983159952264003584


The sad thing is she doesn't realize a woman did die in the bus crash and that there are women victims of this tragedy too. Mothers and Sisters(as well as fathers and brothers) are now without their loved ones and they have to deal with that loss for the rest of their lives. And she feels its necessary to basically say they deserve to die because they're white men. The irony here is that she'll post the horrible stuff being said about her, without realizing how horrible her message was in the first place.But hey, she has an anti-white supremacy podcast so its okay! Its unreal these people exist 



MrMister said:


> I gotta kinda admire Nora for not being a scared coward and quitting twitter. She shouldn't lose her job over being an asshole either.
> 
> If anything her tweet might have brought more awareness to the tragedy which brought more donations.
> 
> It's at 9+ million now. It's more than doubled since her tweet.


She bragged about being in a union or else she would have been fired. I don't think its about not being scared, its about the fact that she has job security so she doesn't care


----------



## MrMister

People don't quit twitter because they get fired or might get fired. They quit twitter because of death threats and trolling.


----------



## Pratchett

DesolationRow said:


> http://www.thecollegefix.com/post/43805/
> 
> 
> 
> Claire Porter should not be too troubled by the "inward-facing" and not "outward-facing" display against "whiteness," at least USC is keeping it up. Not all causes receive the same treatment: http://www.thecollegefix.com/post/22154/ :lol


This has nothing to do with "sparking conversation" or encouraging dialogue. This is all about keeping people divided on the basis of race and ideology. Whatever keeps the current power structure in place is worth it in the end, to those who hold the power. And the sheep will follow along like they always will, because that is the safest and most "reasonable" path for them. Because having an "us vs. them" mythos is the most easily enabling method available.


----------



## virus21

> Maybe Al Qaeda held movie nights during the planning of the 9/11 attacks.
> 
> Margaret Atwood, the author of “The Handmaid’s Tale,” echoed a bizarre conspiracy that ties the attacks on the World Trade Center to “Star Wars.”
> 
> During an interview with Variety, the 78-year-old Canadian writer said the terrorists “got the idea from ‘Star Wars.’”
> 
> “Remember the first one? Two guys fly a plane in the middle of something and blow that up? The only difference is, in ‘Star Wars,’ they get away. Right after 9/11, they hired a bunch of Hollywood screenwriters to tell them how the story might go next,” Atwood said.
> 
> Practical writing advice from ‘Handmaid’s Tale’ author at BookCon
> 
> “Sci-fi writers are very good at this stuff, anticipating future events. They don’t all come true, but there are interesting ‘what if’ scenarios.”
> 
> 
> It’s unclear what Atwood is exactly referring to: In “A New Hope,” the Rebels fire on a vulnerable spot in the Death Star, while General Lando Calrissian and the alien Nien Nunb fly the Millennium Falcon into a second Death Star in “Return of the Jedi.”
> 
> Admiral Holdo flies a Resistance cruiser into a Star Destroyer in a “Last Jedi” suicide mission, although that happened well after the 2001 attacks.
> 
> The Hulu adaptation of “Handmaid’s Tale,” on which Atwood serves as a supervising producer, returns for a second season on April 26.


http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/movies/margaret-atwood-9-11-terrorists-inspired-star-wars-article-1.3926882


----------



## MrMister

Atwood got her "prediction" wrong. Christian nuts have less influence than they've ever had in Murica.

lmfao terrorists got the idea from Star Wars. Because they're too stupid to devise diabolical plans on their own right Maggie?


----------



## virus21

MrMister said:


> Atwood got her "prediction" wrong. Christian nuts have less influence than they've ever had in Murica.


Whats funny is that the same feminists that fear Trump doing that are currently courting the religion that would likely create said world.


----------



## Yeah1993

> Remember the first one? Two guys fly a plane in the middle of something and blow that up? The only difference is, in ‘Star Wars,’ they get away.


my sides. please. stop.


----------



## DesolationRow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/984631231915724800

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/984610843617832960


----------



## 2 Ton 21

https://www.dailywire.com/news/29300/pride-parade-bans-drag-queens-over-fears-theyll-emily-zanotti



> *Pride Parade Bans Drag Queens Over Fears They'll Offend Trans People*
> 
> Free Pride Glasgow, which bills itself as being a "non-commercial" and more open-minded alternative to the traditional Glasgow LGBT pride events, is taking drastic steps to prevent the oppression of marginalized peoples, banning drag queens from its annual parade.
> 
> After extensive consideration, the Free Pride Glasgow committee members decided that having men dressed as women giving stellar performances during the event would be offensive to transgender individuals, and that non-binary people within their ranks would be “uncomfortable with having drag performances."
> 
> They'll miss the feather boas and the glittery footwear, but "the needs of the most marginalised groups within our community come first," the group told the Independent.
> 
> "It was felt that it [drag performance] would make some of those who were transgender or questioning their gender uncomfortable. It was felt by the group within the Trans/Non Binary Caucus that some drag performance, particularly cis drag, hinges on the social view of gender and making it into a joke, however transgender individuals do not feel as though their gender identity is a joke," Free Pride Glasgow said in a released statement.
> 
> The decision was, notably, unpopular with famous drag queens, many of whom took to social media to suggest Free Pride Glasgow was drawing unnecessary and offensive distinctions of its own.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/623160206176862208
> Several pride organizations chimed in to say that they, too, had considered banning drag queens over concerns that they make a mockery of the notion of gender fluidity, but ultimately decided to keep the "offensive" and "marginalizing" performers out of a sense of inclusion.


*EDIT:* oops, just realized this happened three years ago. Why are they only reporting it now?


----------



## FITZ

I feel like I read about this three years ago. 

And my response then is the same now. How they can ban them without assuming their gender?


----------



## TripleG

2 Ton 21 said:


> https://www.dailywire.com/news/29300/pride-parade-bans-drag-queens-over-fears-theyll-emily-zanotti
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* oops, just realized this happened three years ago. Why are they only reporting it now?


But...but aren't Drag Queens like the fun part of these things?


----------



## DesolationRow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/984842437641240583
:lmao


----------



## virus21

DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/984842437641240583
> :lmao


Whats the matter New Yorker? Afraid of something resembling standards in your city?


----------



## TripleG

Sad thing is, if Chick-fil-A were run by Muslims, those same folks would eat there every day just to prove they are good people and The New Yorker would encourage us all to do the same.


----------



## MrMister

That article is pretty damn funny. I mean I don't like Christianity at all, but the entire thing is just so ridiculous.

I thought NYC is the city where the melting pot totally works. So many different people with different ideas and it just chugs on relentlessly.


Worried/concerned about corporations...have you fucking been to Times Square in the past few decades?


----------



## Pratchett

virus21 said:


> http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/movies/margaret-atwood-9-11-terrorists-inspired-star-wars-article-1.3926882


Really grasping at unnecessary straws by blaming Star Wars for 9/11. No reason to do that when there are perfectly good Tom Clancy novels lying around that actually make a modicum of sense if you are going to point the finger at works of fiction. It's almost as if they are trying to misdirect and confuse us.

:kermit


----------



## DesolationRow

White males having a job is nothing more than a missed opportunity in The Current Year: http://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/12/opinion/met-museum-max-hollein.html



> OP-ED CONTRIBUTOR
> 
> Appointing Yet Another White, Male Director Is a Missed Opportunity for the Met
> 
> By Liza Oliver
> 
> Dr. Oliver was a fellow at the Metropolitan Museum from 2014 to 2015.
> 
> April 12, 2018
> 
> After Thomas Campbell’s resignation as director of the Metropolitan Museum of Art in February 2017, a spate of petitions urged the Met to seriously consider hiring a woman as his replacement.
> 
> Several scholars, including me, wrote on the underrepresentation of women, and particularly women of color, in leadership posts in the country’s top museums, despite outnumbering men in positions that typically lead to top jobs. Lest the Met’s board think no women are qualified to lead the museum, the website Artnet compiled a list of those exceptionally suited for the job.
> 
> When the former Met director Philippe de Montebello responded that expressly setting out to hire a female director was “ridiculous,” The Times art critic Roberta Smith reminded readers that the Met could very well recruit a woman just as it has frequently sought out only white male directors, often from within the ranks of its institution.
> 
> Mr. de Montebello’s dismissiveness highlights how white men are often unaware of the manifold ways they have benefited, both historically and presently, from the very identity politics they criticize among women and minorities. Women pushing for a percentage of leadership positions that reflects their numbers are rebuked for prioritizing identity over merit — even though more women in the field are better qualified than their male colleagues.
> 
> With the announcement on Tuesday that Max Hollein, a 48-year-old born in Vienna, would be its new director, the Met has opted to maintain its status quo. The point is not that Mr. Hollein isn’t qualified for the post; it’s that so are many others, and his hiring sheds light on the implicit biases of museum culture that continue to inform what being “qualified” means at the Met. In response to criticism of his appointment, Candace Beinecke, a trustee who was a co-leader of the search committee, said, “The museum’s commitment to diversity is evident in everything we do, and the search was no exception to that.”
> 
> This professed commitment to diversity does not appear to have been put in practice. Mr. Hollein’s appointment brings the total number of white men hired to lead the institution to 10. What’s more, in March, the Met ended its pay-as-you-wish policy for out-of-state visitors, and now requires that New York state residents show some form of identification for free admission. Such a requirement will likely discriminate against minorities or residents who either don’t have legal identification or are reluctant to show it.
> 
> Mr. Hollein stood out as a candidate because of his prowess as a developer and “aggressive fund-raiser,” attractive qualities for a museum in financial turmoil. But the Met’s choice of a director based on those attributes is puzzling because, in the aftermath of Mr. Campbell’s resignation the museum decided to separate artistic and fiscal responsibilities, appointing Daniel Weiss as chief executive and president. Now, instead of taking the opportunity to hire a woman or a person of color — or both — the Met has put two white men at top, instead of just one.
> 
> And Mr. Weiss, it appears, couldn’t be happier to have his mirror image as director. “The Met’s a big, complicated place, and Max’s area of expertise overlaps with mine quite considerably,” he said. “I’m an art historian with an M.B.A., and he’s an art historian with an M.B.A.”
> 
> While women hold the majority of directorships in smaller museums, only 30 percent of museums with budgets of $15 million or more have female directors. Women are once again seeing the glass ceiling they have been bumping their heads against for decades being reinforced by the Met. They can sleep well tonight knowing that not just one white man, but two, are here to steer aright the big and complicated ship that is the Met.
> 
> EDITORS’ PICKS
> 
> The ISIS Files: When Terrorists Run City Hall
> 
> How Cambridge Analytica Exploited the Facebook Data of Millions
> 
> Many People Taking Antidepressants Find They Cannot Quit
> Liza Oliver is an assistant professor of art history at Wellesley College.


----------



## MrMister

Museum culture :lmao :lmao :lmao

I understand that certain things operate a certain way, but the "X culture" buzzword always makes me laugh. This one made me laugh out loud.

That said, I can see how many women in museum culture (lol) would be upset. It's possible they don't get the jobs at the highest museums because people are afraid they will censor masterpieces. I'm totally making this up, but this wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## 2 Ton 21




----------



## DesolationRow

MrMister said:


> Museum culture :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> I understand that certain things operate a certain way, but the "X culture" buzzword always makes me laugh. This one made me laugh out loud.
> 
> That said, I can see how many women in museum culture (lol) would be upset. It's possible they don't get the jobs at the highest museums because people are afraid they will censor masterpieces. I'm totally making this up, but this wouldn't surprise me.


:lol

Yeah, that checks out. :lol


----------



## Pratchett

@Makise Kurisu please tell me for the love of all that is holy that this is not true. There is no excuse for this whatsoever in a civilized society. If your NHS ends up paying out to these horrible examples of human detritus, I can't even.

Please tell me this is a misrepresentation of the facts.

Please.

I am begging you.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak

Tinfoil Hat said:


> @Makise Kurisu please tell me for the love of all that is holy that this is not true. There is no excuse for this whatsoever in a civilized society. If your NHS ends up paying out to these horrible examples of human detritus, I can't even.
> 
> Please tell me this is a misrepresentation of the facts.
> 
> Please.
> 
> I am begging you.


I wouldn't even say it's an excuse in a non civilized society.... That's like basic instinct of every mammal.... They must be blatant, surely.... Or the parents are brain damaged themselves. But how the fuck is thwt the fault of the midwife I dont know.


----------



## DOPA

Tinfoil Hat said:


> @Makise Kurisu please tell me for the love of all that is holy that this is not true. There is no excuse for this whatsoever in a civilized society. If your NHS ends up paying out to these horrible examples of human detritus, I can't even.
> 
> Please tell me this is a misrepresentation of the facts.
> 
> Please.
> 
> I am begging you.



Unfortunately I think this is likely true. I doubt the Metro, a London based outlet could get away with lying about a case that has to do with a London based hospital. The fact that this has also gone to the High Court means this was a high profile case if it was escalated that far.

At first I wasn't sure because I could only find at first Breitbart and the Daily Mail reporting on this. But I have also found that both The Times and The Telegraph, two much more reliable sources have also reported this as fact.

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...uit-against-nhs-midwives-fail-explain-needed/



> A Sri Lankan refugee who could not speak English has won a legal battle against the NHS after her child was brain damaged after hospital staff did not explain the importance of feeding a newborn.
> 
> Nilujan Rajatheepan was in good condition when he was delivered by caesarean section at King George Hospital in Goodmayes, Essex in July 2009.
> 
> His parents are Tamil refugees from Sri Lanka and his mother, Sinthiya, was 21 when Nilujan was born and spoke only very few words of English.
> 
> When the community midwife visited the family at home after the birth, Nilujan was pale and lethargic, having not been fed for more than 15 hours.
> 
> His hypoglycemic state resulted in catastrophic brain injuries. Nilujan, now eight, has cerebral palsy with severely impaired physical and cognitive function.
> 
> On Friday in London, Judge McKenna ruled that Barking, Havering and Redbridge NHS Foundation Trust was liable.
> 
> He ruled midwives failed to hire an interpreter to tell her to feed her baby and the eight-year-old is now in line for multi-million-pound NHS compensation because midwives were negligent in failing to tackle the language barrier.
> 
> Judge McKenna said medics at King George's Hospital ended up "effectively ignoring" Sinthiya Rajatheepan's concerns about her crying baby.
> 
> Because she only knew a few basic words of English, she was never given proper instructions about how to feed her son.
> 
> The mother and baby were discharged home too early and, due to poor feeding, Nilujan suffered irreversible brain damage, the judge added.
> 
> Mrs Rajatheepan, 29, and her husband Sivarajah, came to Britain from their native Sir Lanka as refugees in 2008.
> 
> The judge said the young mother was "certainly unable to understand anything but the simplest of instructions" and only when accompanied by hand gestures.
> 
> He added the brain damage he suffered was "caused as a result of poor feeding".
> 
> Midwives were adamant that they were well used to patients with language difficulties and had properly instructed Mrs Rajatheepan how to feed her baby.
> 
> But the judge said: "The overwhelming weight of the evidence is that Mrs Rajatheepan had very little ability with the English language.
> 
> "She was certainly unable to understand anything but the simplest of instructions and only then when accompanied with appropriate hand gestures."
> 
> He added: "The sad reality is that Mrs Rajatheepan did not, in fact, ever get any instruction on how to feed properly.
> 
> "Still less did she receive any instruction on what to look out for and what to do if feeding was unsuccessful".
> 
> Because of the language barrier, she "did not and could not reasonably have been expected to have understood" the advice she was given.
> 
> She was anxious that Nilujan was "crying continuously", but the judge said: "Her attempts to draw attention to her concern in this regard were effectively ignored."
> 
> The ward was busy and Mrs Rajatheepan, of Lavender Place, Ilford, had "a propensity simply to smile at people when she caught their eye."
> 
> She had, "albeit timidly", approached the midwive's station in a bid to draw attention to her concerns, but the judge said she was "ignored".
> 
> Midwives had given her "false reassurance" by "repeating the mantra that it is perfectly normal for new born baby's to cry."
> 
> The hospital's midwifery team should have contacted the NHS "language line" for help, or called for an interpreter, he ruled.
> 
> The judge added: "The reality is that no one ever in fact gave Mrs Rajatheepan a clear and understandable explanation of the importance of feeding.
> 
> "Because of the language barrier, she had been unable to communicate her concerns to hospital staff."
> 
> The end result was that Mrs Rajatheepan was discharged home too early and, had she been kept in hospital overnight, Nilujan would have escaped injury.
> 
> "In the circumstances, I would enter judgment in favour of the claimant with damages to be assessed," the judge concluded.
> 
> Nilujan's NHS compensation award has yet to be assessed, but is likely to be a multi-million-pound sum, given the extent of his disabilities.
> 
> Wendy Matthews, director of midwifery, Barking, Havering and Redbridge University Hospitals NHS Trust, said later: "We would like to say sorry again to Nilujan and the Rajatheepan family and express our sincere sympathies to them.
> 
> "We are considering the judgment and the implications of the judge's ruling in this case.
> 
> "Although we have made huge improvements since this incident occurred in 2009, we will take the opportunity to review it closely and see if there are any more lessons about our post-natal care that we can learn."


And you won't believe the most ironic part of all of this is Pratchett....this is my local hospital! I live literally a 15 minute drive away from King George's hospital, this is in my London Borough.

And I can tell you from personal experience that the hospital itself is overstretched, it cannot cope with the influx of people that they are having to treat due to the increase in population around Redbridge, not to mention it is suffering from both the structural and bureaucratic failings of the NHS itself, both locally and nationally. It hasn't had the funds necessary to keep functioning at even a decent level, it's a terribly ran hospital. It is common place to wait several hours for an emergency appointment if you fall ill or have an accident....unless of course the situation is life threatening. I've had to wait up to 5 hours....A couple of my friends have waited double that time to get seen....crazy right?

King George's has had a lot of problems including being threatened with closure, this is the last thing they need right now.

I'm actually having to go there on Friday on a pre-booked appointment. I don't think it would be appropriate for me to ask about the case while I am there but I'll let you know if I hear anything.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Pratchett

Makise Kurisu said:


> Unfortunately I think this is likely true. I doubt the Metro, a London based outlet could get away with lying about a case that has to do with a London based hospital. The fact that this has also gone to the High Court means this was a high profile case if it was escalated that far.
> 
> At first I wasn't sure because I could only find at first Breitbart and the Daily Mail reporting on this. But I have also found that both The Times and The Telegraph, two much more reliable sources have also reported this as fact.
> 
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...uit-against-nhs-midwives-fail-explain-needed/
> 
> 
> 
> And you won't believe the most ironic part of all of this is Pratchett....this is my local hospital! I live literally a 15 minute drive away from King George's hospital, this is in my London Borough.
> 
> And I can tell you from personal experience that the hospital itself is overstretched, it cannot cope with the influx of people that they are having to treat due to the increase in population around Redbridge, not to mention it is suffering from both the structural and bureaucratic failings of the NHS itself, both locally and nationally. It hasn't had the funds necessary to keep functioning at even a decent level, it's a terribly ran hospital. It is common place to wait several hours for an emergency appointment if you fall ill or have an accident....unless of course the situation is life threatening. I've had to wait up to 5 hours....A couple of my friends have waited double that time to get seen....crazy right?
> 
> King George's has had a lot of problems including being threatened with closure, this is the last thing they need right now.
> 
> I'm actually having to go there on Friday on a pre-booked appointment. I don't think it would be appropriate for me to ask about the case while I am there but I'll let you know if I hear anything.


That is insane. That I would survive long enough to live in a world where it is considered reasonable to assume that parents of a newborn child are unaware that this helpless infant might require being cared for... We really are headed towards Idiocracy.

Please stay safe as you wander into that den of hapless and understaffed fools.


----------



## virus21

Tinfoil Hat said:


> That is insane. That I would survive long enough to live in a world where it is considered reasonable to assume that parents of a newborn child are unaware that this helpless infant might require being cared for... We really are headed towards Idiocracy.
> 
> Please stay safe as you wander into that den of hapless and understaffed fools.


Its gotten to the point that Eugenics might not be a bad idea. That saddens me.


----------



## The Wood

Did Princeton end up having to change its name? Thought not.


----------



## Pratchett

virus21 said:


> Its gotten to the point that Eugenics might not be a bad idea. That saddens me.


Society using Eugenics is inevitable anyway. As we move forward scientifically and learn more about genetics I can't imagine a world where there won't be people trying to manipulate DNA to make humanity "better". It will start with tweaking genetics to boost IQ and make children more resistant to things like diseases and cancers, but look at human history and you just know that the road to hell is paved with good intentions and there will be people that will take it as far as possible regardless of what anyone says.


----------



## virus21

Tinfoil Hat said:


> Society using Eugenics is inevitable anyway. As we move forward scientifically and learn more about genetics I can't imagine a world where there won't be people trying to manipulate DNA to make humanity "better". It will start with tweaking genetics to boost IQ and make children more resistant to things like diseases and cancers, but look at human history and you just know that the road to hell is paved with good intentions and there will be people that will take it as far as possible regardless of what anyone says.


Except what your saying is genetic manipulation, which is slightly different than Eugenics. Eugenics is more selective breeding.

But you are right about the faults with this being the future. Just look at Gattaca


----------



## Pratchett

virus21 said:


> Except what your saying is genetic manipulation, which is slightly different than Eugenics. Eugenics is more selective breeding.
> 
> But you are right about the faults with this being the future. Just look at Gattaca


I admit that is a bit of conflating on my part. I tend to look at them the same, since I believe we are sure to get one to go with the other anyway. The people who genetically manipulate their children and families won't want to mix with others that don't and so on...


----------



## deepelemblues

https://www.newyorker.com/culture/a...k-fil-as-creepy-infiltration-of-new-york-city

:heston


----------



## Vic Capri

Keith Ellison: Women are dying because we are losing elections.

RIP to the millions of women that immediately died after Election Day 2016.

- Vic


----------



## virus21

Vic Capri said:


> Keith Ellison: Women are dying because we are losing elections.
> 
> RIP to the millions of women that immediately died after Election Day 2016.
> 
> - Vic


Ellison is a moron who sold out to corporations the second it was clear he wasn't going to be the DNC head.


----------



## yeahbaby!

deepelemblues said:


> https://www.newyorker.com/culture/a...k-fil-as-creepy-infiltration-of-new-york-city
> 
> :heston





> Its C.E.O., Dan Cathy, has been accused of bigotry for using the company's charitable wing to fund anti-gay causes, including groups that oppose same-sex marriage. *“We’re inviting God’s judgment on our nation,” he once said, “when we shake our fist at him and say, ‘We know better than you as to what constitutes a marriage.’* ” The company has since reaffirmed its intention to “treat every person with honor, dignity and respect,” but it has quietly continued to donate to anti-L.G.B.T. groups.


Lol what a psycho their CEO is :heston :heston :heston 

When you have a supposedly rational head of a corporation still using religious tropes from the middle ages like that, it's probably safe to assume they're a little 'weird' across the board IMO. I wonder if he adorns robes and preaches from on high in the boardroom.

Take your God outta my chicken pal and we'll be A-OK.


----------



## Miss Sally

yeahbaby! said:


> Lol what a psycho their CEO is :heston :heston :heston
> 
> When you have a supposedly rational head of a corporation still using religious tropes from the middle ages like that, it's probably safe to assume they're a little 'weird' across the board IMO. I wonder if he adorns robes and preaches from on high in the boardroom.
> 
> Take your God outta my chicken pal and we'll be A-OK.


Nobody is denying the CEO is odd and their Religious standing is off putting but they don't refuse service to anyone so it's all moot. 

Why people are shaking their heads is the New Yorker calls it an "infiltration" which is some shady wording considering how "tolerant" they're supposed to be. It's safe to assume that wording wouldn't be used if it was an Muslim, Jewish or LGBT owned business even if the CEO was a Religious/Activist weirdo. They also attack the marketing etc which is quite funny.

If we're going to shame/keep out Companies based on their CEOs or the shady stuff these companies do we'd have no businesses in America. Facebook, Google, Kelloggs etc all donate to some pretty shady things.

Besides people have called a boycott on the chicken place before.. didn't end to well. :laugh:


----------



## yeahbaby!

Miss Sally said:


> Nobody is denying the CEO is odd and their Religious standing is off putting but they don't refuse service to anyone so it's all moot.
> 
> Why people are shaking their heads is the New Yorker calls it an "infiltration" which is some shady wording considering how "tolerant" they're supposed to be. It's safe to assume that wording wouldn't be used if it was an Muslim, Jewish or LGBT owned business even if the CEO was a Religious/Activist weirdo. They also attack the marketing etc which is quite funny.
> 
> If we're going to shame/keep out Companies based on their CEOs or the shady stuff these companies do we'd have no businesses in America. Facebook, Google, Kelloggs etc all donate to some pretty shady things.
> 
> Besides people have called a boycott on the chicken place before.. didn't end to well. :laugh:


'People are shaking their heads'? As in the total population of the circlejerk this thread is?

I don't find any issue with calling an aggressive corporate expansion an 'infiltration' and I would put it to you it's a term used many times by many organisations regardless of the make up of the corporation.

I was just making fun of the CEO's religious language because it's ridiculous and belongs either in the dark ages or bellowed out by evangelical ministers.


----------



## deepelemblues

yeahbaby! said:


> Lol what a psycho their CEO is :heston :heston :heston
> 
> When you have a supposedly rational head of a corporation still using religious tropes from the middle ages like that, it's probably safe to assume they're a little 'weird' across the board IMO. I wonder if he adorns robes and preaches from on high in the boardroom.
> 
> Take your God outta my chicken pal and we'll be A-OK.


:heston

There is literally nothing psychotic, irrational, or "religious tropes from the middle ages" about what he said. 

You're just an ignorant bigot :draper2

If you weren't an ignorant bigot, you'd know that the belief that God judges nations and peoples who go against the believed word of God goes back way farther than "the middle ages." You simply said that because in your ignorant bigoted mind, the middle ages is the go-to archetype for ignorant superstition and stupidity. If you weren't an ignorant bigot, you would know that the middle ages was the time when the foundations of the renaissance/enlightenment, the industrial revolution, the modern legal and governmental and economic systems Western countries use today, the list goes on and on, and that rather than blocking the laying of these foundations, that laying nearly always was at least partially rooted in religion. 

Psychosis is an affliction where connection is lost with reality to the point of impairing a person's life. Is Dan Cathy's life impaired by his religious belief? Apparently not. More bigotry, this time against both the mentally ill _and_ the religious. Impressive.

Irrational? You wish you were as irrational as the extremely successful, extremely wealthy CEO of the fastest-growing fast food company in the country, possibly the world. This is another area where bigots such as yourself seem incapable of demonstrating the intellectual superiority you claim. Religious belief is not an impediment to 'rational thinking.' Sorry. If you don't know that, you need to get out more and hopefully end your bigoted thinking.

Weird is in the eye of the beholder, so sure if he is weird to you than he is weird to you. But you are an ignorant cackling bigot so his being weird to you does not matter at all.


----------



## Miss Sally

yeahbaby! said:


> 'People are shaking their heads'? As in the total population of the circlejerk this thread is?
> 
> I don't find any issue with calling an aggressive corporate expansion an 'infiltration' and I would put it to you it's a term used many times by many organisations regardless of the make up of the corporation.
> 
> I was just making fun of the CEO's religious language because it's ridiculous and belongs either in the dark ages or bellowed out by evangelical ministers.


Sure dismiss the silliness of the New Yorker comments, really don't care.

They're not talking about the expansion of the company and how it sets up it's stores, it's about the CEO and his Religion. The wording would not be used for any other Company with a fundamentalist CEO if that Religion were non-Christian and we all know that. 

Yeah his beliefs are retarded, it is just silly the New Yorker gets pissy about this one company when most companies within the US have shady issues or nut jobs at the top.


----------



## MrMister

I'm still amused that a corporation is INFILTRATING New York City, possibly the most corporate whorish city in the world.

It's also kind of the reverse of all those Northerners that moved down to the South. This also amuses me.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Miss Sally said:


> Nobody is denying the CEO is odd and their Religious standing is off putting but they don't refuse service to anyone so it's all moot.
> 
> Why people are shaking their heads is the New Yorker calls it an "infiltration" which is some shady wording considering how "tolerant" they're supposed to be. *It's safe to assume that wording wouldn't be used if it was an Muslim*, Jewish or LGBT owned business even if the CEO was a Religious/Activist weirdo. They also attack the marketing etc which is quite funny.
> 
> If we're going to shame/keep out Companies based on their CEOs or the shady stuff these companies do we'd have no businesses in America. Facebook, Google, Kelloggs etc all donate to some pretty shady things.
> 
> Besides people have called a boycott on the chicken place before.. didn't end to well. :laugh:


Lets be honest here , they'd be celebrating


----------



## TripleG

I said it years ago and I'll say it again. 

I really don't give a shit what the CEO of a Fast Food Restaurant chain has to say about Gay Marriage and its legal now, so clearly he lost. 

Freaking out over it seems like an overreaction. Just don't eat there....problem solved.


----------



## yeahbaby!

deepelemblues said:


> :heston
> 
> There is literally nothing psychotic, irrational, or "religious tropes from the middle ages" about what he said.
> 
> You're just an ignorant bigot :draper2
> 
> If you weren't an ignorant bigot, you'd know that the belief that God judges nations and peoples who go against the believed word of God goes back way farther than "the middle ages." You simply said that because in your ignorant bigoted mind, the middle ages is the go-to archetype for ignorant superstition and stupidity. If you weren't an ignorant bigot, you would know that the middle ages was the time when the foundations of the renaissance/enlightenment, the industrial revolution, the modern legal and governmental and economic systems Western countries use today, the list goes on and on, and that rather than blocking the laying of these foundations, that laying nearly always was at least partially rooted in religion.
> 
> Psychosis is an affliction where connection is lost with reality to the point of impairing a person's life. Is Dan Cathy's life impaired by his religious belief? Apparently not. More bigotry, this time against both the mentally ill _and_ the religious. Impressive.
> 
> Irrational? You wish you were as irrational as the extremely successful, extremely wealthy CEO of the fastest-growing fast food company in the country, possibly the world. This is another area where bigots such as yourself seem incapable of demonstrating the intellectual superiority you claim. Religious belief is not an impediment to 'rational thinking.' Sorry. If you don't know that, you need to get out more and hopefully end your bigoted thinking.
> 
> Weird is in the eye of the beholder, so sure if he is weird to you than he is weird to you. But you are an ignorant cackling bigot so his being weird to you does not matter at all.


Ding Ding Ding!!! That's at least 8 or even 9 references to bigotry!!! Johnny! Tell em what he's won!!!

I LOVE LOVE LOVE how you love to shit on other peoples theories or outlooks you think are silly - but as soon as anyone messes with your all powerful God(!!!) it's nothing but:










Thanks for the cackle!


----------



## Miss Sally

MrMister said:


> I'm still amused that a corporation is INFILTRATING New York City, possibly the most corporate whorish city in the world.
> 
> It's also kind of the reverse of all those Northerners that moved down to the South. This also amuses me.


They make it sound as if it's like ISIS moving in or they're a group of Yakuza types, like one day there was a mass killing of Popeye's employees and suddenly Chikfila showed up buying off the cops and politicians to look the other way. :laugh:

Does anyone find it ironic that they're freaking out over the place is akin to people freaking out over gay characters in a show? People worrying the gay character from Will&Grace was going to make their sons gay if they seen it. Now these New Yorker "Liberal" types are worried a chicken shop will turn everyone Religious. 

Insanity from the Left or Right is always funny. :laugh:


----------



## TripleG

Miss Sally said:


> Does anyone find it ironic that they're freaking out over the place is akin to people freaking out over gay characters in a show? People worrying the gay character from Will&Grace was going to make their sons gay if they seen it. Now these New Yorker "Liberal" types are worried a chicken shop will turn everyone Religious.


Its like I always say: The PC Left has become the New Religious Right and they lack the self-awareness to see it. 

When I was young, my picture of a religious right wing nutcase was Helen Lovejoy. No sound arguments, just moral grandstanding and screeching "WON'T SOMEBODY PLEASE THINK OF THE CHILDREN?!?!?" 

Well, that is the image I have of the PC nutty buddys now. You don't pass the moral purity test so SHUN! SHUN I SAY!


----------



## Reaper




----------



## Stinger Fan

Reap said:


>


Showing that you can't please "progressives" and that you never should try to, its a massive waste of time


----------



## Reaper

Stinger Fan said:


> Showing that you can't please "progressives" and that you never should try to, its a massive waste of time


They're really just pissed off that Ubisoft made a very good game with a self-contained world that has nothing to with their delusional version of reality.

They wanted it to be so so so much about hating white people so so so bad that they're extremely disappointed to the point of having hysterical fits.


----------



## MrMister

Is it because black people are holding guns and not surgeons, scientists and wizards?



> It’s just that for a series that prides itself on realism, my experience of constantly bumping into assault rifle–toting black people in the forests of* Montana* just seems unrealistic.


:lol wait he might have a legit complaint here.


----------



## Reaper

MrMister said:


> Is it because black people are holding guns and not surgeons, scientists and wizards?
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji38] wait he might have a legit complaint here.


But they also want black people in Frozen and Kingdom Come Deliverance where "it's just a movie/game". 

These people are grade A morons.


----------



## Cooper09

Reap said:


>


Well at least VICE will finally be called out on being the racists they are.


----------



## Reaper

Cooper09 said:


> Well at least VICE will finally be called out on being the racists they are.


Yup. Hopefully. Probably not though.

I am thoroughly enjoying the Starbucks fiasco though.


----------



## MrMister

This is the best part of the article...



> This isn’t to say that Far Cry 5 isn’t fun. It is.


:lmao


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Reap said:


>


From the article.



> Far Cry 5’s premise is that you’re a local deputy sent to arrest the leader of a doomsday cult that has been taking over fictional Hope County, Montana. But for some reason that’s never explained in-game, a large proportion of the cultists are black.


Because it's inspired by Jim Jones you dumb motherfucker. 3/4 of his cult were black. That's why.


----------



## MrMister

Cool it's inspired by Jim Jones cult.

Still doesn't the change the fact that black people don't live in goddamned MONTANA.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

MrMister said:


> Cool it's inspired by Jim Jones cult.
> 
> Still doesn't the change the fact that black people don't live in goddamned MONTANA.


I meant it was like Jones's followers going with him to Guyana. They migrated to Montana.


----------



## Reaper

2 Ton 21 said:


> From the article.
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's inspired by Jim Jones you dumb motherfucker. 3/4 of his cult were black. That's why.


They just really really really wanted it to be a White Supremacist cult. That's all it is.


----------



## MrMister

Ok they migrated to Montana...

But what about this part?



> But that doesn’t account for the fact that even non-cultists are disproportionately black.


Again blacks don't really live in this state in any number that you would ever see one.


----------



## Reaper

There's 4000 of them. So they're ALL represented in the game :mj

If you can count more than 4000 unique African Americans then the complaint is valid.


----------



## MrMister

:lmao Reap that got a legit laugh out loud from me

I like the idea of going against a Jim Jones cult. He tries to be a good guy but he's really a maniac.


----------



## virus21

Reap said:


>


Its Vice. We shouldn't be surprised


----------



## DesolationRow

_The New Yorker_ is one hilarious publication. From the "infiltration" of some fast food chain in New York City to this. :lmao :lmao :lmao

http://www.newyorker.com/culture/richard-brody/the-silently-regressive-politics-of-a-quiet-place



> The success of “A Quiet Place,” the new horror thriller directed by John Krasinski, is a sign of viewers craving emptiness, of a yearning for some cinematic white noise to drown out troubling thoughts and observations with a potently simple and high-impact countermyth. The noise of “A Quiet Place” is the whitest since the release of “Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri”; as horror films go, it’s the antithesis of “Get Out,” inasmuch as its symbolic realm is both apparently unconscious and conspicuously regressive.
> 
> “A Quiet Place” is the story of a white family living in rustic isolation that’s reduced to silence because a bunch of big, dark, stealthy, predatory creatures who can hear their every noise are marauding in the woods and, at any conspicuous sound, will emerge as if from nowhere and instantly maul them to death. I won’t spoil the plot twists, but Krasinski ultimately delivers a pair of exemplary images, a lone bearded man (whom he himself plays) with a rifle, and a lone woman (played by his real-life wife, Emily Blunt) aiming a rifle into the camera.
> 
> The movie is a fantasy of survivalism that starts eighty-nine days into the rampage. The Abbotts, a family of five—mother, Evelyn; father, Lee; Regan, a daughter of about eleven (Millicent Simmonds); Marcus, a son of about eight (Noah Jupe), and a small boy of about four named Beau (Cade Woodward)—are trawling a ghost city for supplies, wandering through a pharmacy and gathering medicine. (The characters’ first names are given on IMDb, though, to the best of my recollection, they’re not mentioned in the film itself.) The Abbotts are the only people making their way through town, across an old wooden bridge, and to their remote country farmhouse amid a series of other farms. If they’ve survived so far—and most of the action takes place later, more than a year into the invasion—it’s due in part to one circumstance: Regan is deaf (as Simmonds is in real life), and, as a result, the family is skilled in sign language, which enables them to communicate and strategize while eluding the monsters.
> 
> Except for its blaring music, “A Quiet Place” is in fact mostly a very quiet movie (with one clever, if obvious, element of sound design—shots suggesting Regan’s point of view remove all background sound and are delivered silent, to reproduce her deafness on the soundtrack and contrast it with the hearing of other characters and the enforced speechlessness of their environment). The farmhouse, however, has been the site of relentless labors—both the daily domestic work on which physical subsistence depends (the action suggests that Evelyn does most of that) and some high-tech wizardry that turns the family’s basement into an elaborate video-surveillance module, with cameras scattered throughout the wide property, more video screens at work than in the back room of a shopping mall, and strings of red lights that wind through the farmland and can be lit at the flip of a switch. (Scenes of Lee at work with wire and solder suggest that the electronics workshop is solely his domain.)
> 
> The Abbotts have to maintain their quiet (though Lee has discovered that, when there’s a big and steady sound nearby, such as the rush of a waterfall, it’s safe to speak, since the voices don’t escape it), and so, there’s almost no verbal dialogue in the film (there’s more dialogue in sign language, which is subtitled). The near-wordless soundtrack is a directorial choice on Krasinski’s part—as silent as its characters may be, “A Quiet Place” could easily have been transformed into a voluble movie, in which the characters’ thoughts and experiences would be delivered on the soundtrack, as interior monologues, even if they’re compelled not to express them aloud to each other. But Krasinski (who wrote the script with Bryan Woods and Scott Beck) chose to keep his characters blank and undefined, their memories and musings out of bounds. What dialogue there is (whether spoken or signed) is confined to the demands of the action (with one twist of psychology involving an element of guilt that figures only trivially in the plot).
> 
> The only moment of authentic inner expression, the acknowledgment of any identity at all, arises when, under siege from the creatures, Evelyn challenges Lee when their children are in danger: “Who are we? Who are we if we can’t protect them?” In that moment, “A Quiet Place” disgorges its entire stifled and impacted ideological content. The movie’s survivalist horror-fantasy offers the argument for turning a rustic farmhouse into a virtual fortress, for the video surveillance and the emergency lighting and, above all, the stash of firearms that (along with a bit of high-tech trickery that it’s too good to spoil) is the ultimate game changer, the ultimate and decisive defense against home intruders.
> 
> In effect, “A Quiet Place” is an oblivious, unself-conscious version of Clint Eastwood’s recent movies, such as “The 15:17 to Paris,” which bring to the fore the idealistic elements of gun culture while dramatizing the tragic implications that inevitably shadow that idealism. The one sole avowed identity of the Abbott parents is as their children’s defenders; their more obvious public identity is as a white rural family. The only other people in the film, who are more vulnerable to the marauding creatures, are white as well. In their enforced silence, these characters are a metaphorical silent—white—majority, one that doesn’t dare to speak freely for fear of being heard by the super-sensitive ears of the dark others. It’s significant that when characters—two white men—commit suicide-by-noisemaking, they do so by howling as if with rage, rather than by screeching or singing or shouting words of love to their families. (Those death bellows are the wordless equivalent of “I’m as mad as hell and I’m not going to take this anymore!”) Whether the Abbotts’ insular, armed way of life might put them into conflict with other American families of other identities is the unacknowledged question hanging over “A Quiet Place,” the silent horror to which the movie doesn’t give voice.


The film was a respectably-produced horror film with a solid "gimmick" so to speak. Didn't find it particularly remarkable but Richard Brody is making it sound like KKK propaganda. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Miss Sally

Reap said:


> They just really really really wanted it to be a White Supremacist cult. That's all it is.


If you seen the commercials and cover art you'd think it was a white supremacist cult. That's why a lot of the alt-righters were mad and many of the "progressive" game critics were drooling at it coming out.

After playing it it's not that. I watched a few videos and so many game critics were offended that it wasn't about supremacists and a character using the term "Libtard" wasn't a bad guy. Even some half black guy made a black character and said he felt threatened or something during the game.

I was like ehh... what? It's a game. Cults don't really discriminate by race, those nuts in Waco had everyone under the sun in their cult. Jim Jones had loads of blacks in his. Also found it funny the guy was speaking for all black people, forgot they're a hive mind! :laugh:

Also those black characters look good. The black preacher holding a cross and a revolver with a bullet proof vest on looks like he'd be a fun character in a movie.


----------



## virus21

DesolationRow said:


> _The New Yorker_ is one hilarious publication. From the "infiltration" of some fast food chain in New York City to this. :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> http://www.newyorker.com/culture/richard-brody/the-silently-regressive-politics-of-a-quiet-place
> 
> 
> 
> The film was a respectably-produced horror film with a solid "gimmick" so to speak. Didn't find it particularly remarkable but Richard Brody is making it sound like KKK propaganda. :lmao :lmao :lmao


It still made bank, so who the fuck cares what this coastal leftist dipshit thinks. Clearly not the movie goers.


----------



## TripleG

It must be hell inside a PCer's head. 

Everything is offensive. They have to keep track of representation in everything from office life to politics to every form of media. And they have to defend horrible people on their side just to protect their narrative.


----------



## neegit

> *The one sole avowed identity of the Abbott parents is as their children’s defenders; their more obvious public identity is as a white rural family. The only other people in the film, who are more vulnerable to the marauding creatures, are white as well. In their enforced silence, these characters are a metaphorical silent—white—majority, one that doesn’t dare to speak freely for fear of being heard by the super-sensitive ears of the dark others. It’s significant that when characters—two white men—commit suicide-by-noisemaking, they do so by howling as if with rage, rather than by screeching or singing or shouting words of love to their families. (Those death bellows are the wordless equivalent of “I’m as mad as hell and I’m not going to take this anymore!”) Whether the Abbotts’ insular, armed way of life might put them into conflict with other American families of other identities is the unacknowledged question hanging over “A Quiet Place,” the silent horror to which the movie doesn’t give voice.*



Wow, someone actually wrote this?


----------



## virus21

neegit said:


> Wow, someone actually wrote this?


And got paid too.


----------



## MrMister

That's a typical review these days. Everyone is concerned with how a movie fits into their version of reality. They don't focus on artistic merits of a film. They focus on the social implications, social implications that they project onto the film.


----------



## Miss Sally

MrMister said:


> That's a typical review these days. Everyone is concerned with how a movie fits into their version of reality. They don't focus on artistic merits of a film. They focus on the social implications, social implications that they project onto the film.


I watched Green Lantern First Flight and all I can say is that the movie promotes wanton Capitalism by making the "Good Guys" beams green to show the power of "Will" aka "Greed/Money" by making objects from it. 

It's a group of heroes representing the 1% and lording it over everyone else. They're Xenophobic to others who don't think like that, they send a white man to abuse the supposed "traitor" Sinestro (Who happens to be an AoC) when he exposes the Lantern Core as being nothing but an Elitist Society ran by old people with power.

The movie is nothing more than a *********** fantasy to manipulate others and oppress them using only your racist willpower.

(Now where do I pick up my check? :grin2


----------



## virus21

MrMister said:


> That's a typical review these days. Everyone is concerned with how a movie fits into their version of reality. They don't focus on artistic merits of a film. They focus on the social implications, social implications that they project onto the film.


Which is why people would rather listen to YT guys about movies these days.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

http://abc7.com/society/preschool-bans-kids-from-saying-best-friend/3366998/



> *Massachusetts preschool bans kids from using term 'best friend'*
> 
> GEORGETOWN, Mass. (KABC) --
> Students attending one preschool in Massachusetts are not allowed to call each other "best friends."
> 
> Little Julia attends Pentucket Workshop Preschool in Georgetown. Like many 4-year-olds, she loves her dolls, arts and crafts and she has a best friend.
> 
> "She said you know so-and-so, you're my best buddy. The teacher told her that she couldn't say that there in school," Julia's mother, Christine Hartwell, told WBZ-TV.
> 
> "Best friend" is not a term Julia can use at Pentucket Workshop Preschool.
> 
> "I think it's ridiculous. Children who are 4 years old speak from their heart, so they should be able to call kids anything loving - you're my best friend, you're my best pal," Hartwell said.
> 
> The school explained to Hartwell that "the term best friend can lead other children to feel excluded," and it can "ultimately lead to the formation of cliques and outsiders," and the school encourages "students to have a wider group of friends."
> 
> "Although I think that words are really important and the term 'best' does have an implied meaning to it. I don't know if the right answer is necessarily denying children the ability to use that term," said Dr. Gregory Young, a pediatric psychologist.
> 
> Hartwell says Julia still says "best friend" at home, but her daughter seems unsure if the term is appropriate since she was told not to use it at school
> 
> "Even now she goes to say it in a loving way -- 'I'm going to go see my best friend Charlie' or this one or that one -- and she looks at me sideways as she's saying it, and she's checking in with me to see if that language is OK," Hartwell said.
> 
> Hartwell says her daughter will not be going to school the rest of the year. Pentucket Workshop Preschool has not responded to a request for comment.


:eyeroll


----------



## DOPA

http://www.intellectualtakeout.org/...silencing-speakers-sign-intellectual-weakness



> You Are Here
> Bernie Sanders: Students Silencing Speakers ‘a Sign of Intellectual Weakness’
> Sen. Bernie Sanders said efforts by students to silence conservative speakers signals their own intellectual weakness.
> 
> Jon Miltimore | April 24, 2017 | 31,661
> 
> 
> Bernie Sanders: Students Silencing Speakers ‘a Sign of Intellectual Weakness’
> It still remains unclear if Ann Coulter will be allowed to speak at the University of California Berkeley on Thursday as scheduled. Interestingly, it’s just not conservatives who say the political firebrand should be allowed to speak.
> 
> Over the weekend, while speaking to the Huffington Post, Sen. Bernie Sanders joined the chorus of voices saying Coulter should be allowed to speak free of violence or recrimination.
> 
> “Obviously Ann Coulter’s outrageous,” said Sanders, in Omaha speaking at a rally for mayoral candidate Heath Mello. “But you know, people have a right to give their two cents-worth, give a speech, without fear of violence and intimidation.”
> 
> Congressman Keith Ellison, also present at the rally in Omaha, expressed similar sentiments.
> 
> “The solution to bad speech is good speech, the solution to bad speech is more speech. Once you start saying, ‘You can’t talk,’ then whoever’s in power gets to impose that on whoever’s not in power and that’s not good.”
> 
> It’s encouraging to see two prominent Democratic leaders support free speech. But what I found most interesting was Sanders’ explanation as to what lurks beneath the effort to silence speakers such as Coulter. Here is what Sanders said:
> 
> “To me, it’s a sign of intellectual weakness. If you can’t ask Ann Coulter in a polite way questions which expose the weakness of her arguments, if all you can do is boo, or shut her down, or prevent her from coming, what does that tell the world?”
> 
> Sanders continued:
> 
> “What are you afraid of ― her ideas? Ask her the hard questions. Confront her intellectually. Booing people down, or intimidating people, or shutting down events, I don’t think that that works in any way.”
> 
> This is good advice, but I suspect it’s advice that will fall on deaf ears for two reasons: 1) Students are too proud to admit their own intellectual weakness; 2) Most of these students are incapable of clearly articulating and defending ideas beyond a superficial level, and most of them know this (which means they'd get shredded by a seasoned speaker).
> 
> The latter is the bigger problem today. Students feel certainty in the righteousness of their ideas, but not in their ability to express them. Fear and a weird mix of intellectual pride and insecurity are at the heart of this movement.
> 
> The solution? Don’t bother exposing yourself or your ideas to such scrutiny; just silence the blasphemers.
> 
> The tragic part is that universities are letting students get away with it.


A broken clock is right twice a day.

Unfortunately Bernie, these people are your supporters. I doubt you can push too hard on this if you want to keep a good chunk of your political base.


----------



## virus21




----------



## virus21




----------



## Miss Sally

2 Ton 21 said:


> http://abc7.com/society/preschool-bans-kids-from-saying-best-friend/3366998/
> 
> 
> 
> :eyeroll


Cannot say "Best Friend" but recently there's been a lot of buzz over a three year old saying he's gay, people are supporting it too. 

Sometimes I wonder about our species. :crying:


----------



## virus21

Miss Sally said:


> Cannot say "Best Friend" but recently there's been a lot of buzz over a three year old saying he's gay, people are supporting it too.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder about our species. :crying:


And somewhere Aldous Huxley is spinning in his grave.


----------



## DesolationRow

@SelinaKyle @CamillePunk @Miss Sally @Pratchett @Reap


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/987350347747246080


----------



## virus21

DesolationRow said:


> @SelinaKyle @CamillePunk @Miss Sally @Pratchett @Reap
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/987350347747246080


Now were talking.


----------



## Reaper

Benevolent Sexism has been critiqued since at least 2011 based on my memory. Even Scientific American has been talking about it for a long time. 

Looks like they're now finally gaining steam with this idea.


----------



## MrMister

That has to be satire. The thing is if it is satire, it's genuinely difficult to tell. A lot of decent satire is like that though.


----------



## TripleG

virus21 said:


>


No...Fun...League



DesolationRow said:


> @SelinaKyle @CamillePunk @Miss Sally @Pratchett @Reap
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/987350347747246080


LOL! 

Honestly, I hold the door open for anyone that is directly behind me. Dunno, just being nice.


----------



## virus21

One subject of colleges, well...
https://www.theatlantic.com/education/archive/2018/04/college-online-degree-blended-learning/557642/


----------



## DesolationRow

Millions of years of evolution have resulted in this, the newly discovered pinnacle of humanity...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988149729409339393


----------



## TripleG

2 Ton 21 said:


> http://abc7.com/society/preschool-bans-kids-from-saying-best-friend/3366998/
> 
> 
> 
> :eyeroll


----------



## FITZ

DesolationRow said:


> _The New Yorker_ is one hilarious publication. From the "infiltration" of some fast food chain in New York City to this. :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> http://www.newyorker.com/culture/richard-brody/the-silently-regressive-politics-of-a-quiet-place
> 
> 
> 
> The film was a respectably-produced horror film with a solid "gimmick" so to speak. Didn't find it particularly remarkable but Richard Brody is making it sound like KKK propaganda. :lmao :lmao :lmao


And just to be clear the movie stars the director and his wife. They’re white. Shockingly they chose white kids to play their kids.


----------



## TripleG

FITZ said:


> And just to be clear the movie stars the director and his wife. They’re white. Shockingly they chose white kids to play their kids.


Those monsters!


----------



## virus21




----------



## Steve Black Man

The reaction on Twitter to this whole Kanye West/Chance The Rapper thing is absolutely hilarious xD


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988855791439446016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989318744882188288

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989304967067455488


----------



## TripleG

Has the left gotten so bad that I now find myself defending Kanye West of all people? Good God almighty save me. 

But yes people. Chance the Rapper is right. Black People don't have to be Democrats. I know there's an expectation that they all have to fall in line and vote the exact same way like some hive mind, but black people are individuals and they have individual personalities and experiences and can think for themselves and formulate opinions based on what they believe and what they've experienced. 

Shocking I know, but trust me. Its totally true.


----------



## Miss Sally

TripleG said:


> Has the left gotten so bad that I now find myself defending Kanye West of all people? Good God almighty save me.
> 
> But yes people. Chance the Rapper is right. Black People don't have to be Democrats. I know there's an expectation that they all have to fall in line and vote the exact same way like some hive mind, but black people are individuals and they have individual personalities and experiences and can think for themselves and formulate opinions based on what they believe and what they've experienced.
> 
> Shocking I know, but trust me. Its totally true.


If people stopped voting like Hive Minds and instead voted for the people who could do the job regardless of Party, we'd have a much better society. This goes for everyone who votes Hive Mind like.


----------



## virus21

Steve Black Man said:


> The reaction on Twitter to this whole Kanye West/Chance The Rapper thing is absolutely hilarious xD
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/988855791439446016
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989318744882188288
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989304967067455488


----------



## MrMister

It's just like women can't think for themselves if they voted Trump. Women are bowing to their husbands, they are betraying their gender, they are morons, etc. As if a woman can't look at Hillary Clinton and see how duplicitous she is. Trump was a terrible alternative, but that's been the case in presidential elections aside from Barack's first campaign.

It's this kind of shit that contributed to the Dems losing Congress as well as 2016 to Trump.


----------



## virus21

> Popular MSNBC host Joy Reid will remain on the air amid a controversy over what appear to be old posts expressing anti-gay views on her now-defunct personal blog, an NBC spokesperson said.
> Reid says her blog was hacked to include the posts, which are dated in the mid- to late-2000s and resurfaced last week when Twitter user @Jamie_Maz and Mediaite highlighted them.
> The NBC spokesperson, who declined to be named, said that Reid has referred the matter to law enforcement and that the network would wait for that process to play out before taking any action.
> NBC representatives declined to say whether the network itself will investigate the posts. Reid did not reply immediately to a request for comment. Neither did the FBI, though it does not typically confirm or deny investigations.
> Reid hosts a two-hour show on MSNBC on Saturday and Sunday mornings, though her status as a hero to the left has given her a larger profile. The alleged remarks, however, have prompted fierce backlash. PFLAG National, an LGBT advocacy group, rescinded Reid’s Straight for Equality in Media award on Tuesday.
> Morning Media
> Your guide to the media circus — weekday mornings, in your inbox.
>  Email
> By signing up you agree to receive email newsletters or alerts from POLITICO. You can unsubscribe at any time.
> As outrage over the posts spreads, NBC seems to have found itself caught in the middle. On Tuesday night, network representatives forwarded a statement from a “cyber-security expert” hired by Reid, supporting her claim that the posts on her former blog, the Reid Report, were the work of hackers. The representatives also included letters her lawyers sent to Google and the Internet Archive in December, asking them to wipe the offending posts.
> NBC has not issued a statement on the record about the controversy, however.
> The alleged blog posts include language critical of gay marriage and claims that homosexual men prey on “impressionable teens” — messages at odds with Reid’s reputation as a progressive media leader. The posts also take aim at Rachel Maddow, now MSNBC’s star primetime host, for having views on gay rights “at the left-most end of the political spectrum.”
> “Most straight people cringe at the sight of two men kissing,” one of the posts reads. “The nature of political correctness is that gay people are allowed to say straight sex is gross but the reverse is considered to be patently homophobic.”
> Reid first came under scrutiny late last year over similar remarks on her blog from 2007 to 2009, which she has acknowledged making. The host mockingly speculated about the sexuality of then-Florida Gov. Charlie Crist and referred to him as "Miss Charlie." In December, she apologized, saying the remarks did not reflect her views.
> “This note is my apology to all who are disappointed by the content of blogs I wrote a decade ago, for which my choice of words and tone have legitimately been criticized,” Reid said at the time.
> In the last week, though, additional posts on Reid’s old blog were surfaced by Twitter user @Jamie_Maz, who also found the posts about Crist. Reid’s blog is no longer online, and she has said that she shuttered it in 2011. The offending posts were found via Internet Archive’s Wayback Machine, which archives website screenshots.
> 
> This time, Reid is fighting back against the allegations. On Monday, Reid claimed that hackers were responsible for inserting the newly discovered posts into the archive, issuing a statement to Mediaite saying that an “external party accessed and manipulated material from my now-defunct blog, The Reid Report, to include offensive and hateful references that are fabricated and run counter to my personal beliefs and ideology.”
> Internet Archive disputed that its records had been compromised in a blog post on Tuesday. According to the site, it was first contacted in December by Reid’s lawyers, asking it to take down “fraudulent” posts that were “inserted into legitimate content” in the archive of her blog.
> “When we reviewed the archives, we found nothing to indicate tampering or hacking of the Wayback Machine versions,” the Internet Archive post said.
> Later Tuesday night, NBC representatives relayed the statement from Reid’s outside cybersecurity expert, Jonathan Nichols.
> “We discovered that login information used to access the blog was available on the Dark Web and that fraudulent entries — featuring offensive statements — were entered with suspicious formatting and time stamps. The posts included hate speech targeting marginalized communities and Ms. Reid has been explicit in condemning them,” Nichols said in the statement.
> It is unclear how the posts to her blog could have been changed without the Internet Archive being manipulated. Nichols did not specify which posts he believed were altered.


http://archive.is/Hz51Y


----------



## The_It_Factor

There wasn’t a separate thread on this (and I’m not much for starting threads).... but on the topic of both WWE and PC crap...

Any reports on whether it’s true that WWE is paying the female wrestlers “big money” since they have to sit out GRR? I know Cornette and Lawler said that’s the case, but who knows..

They should literally get paid nothing as they aren’t being required to do anything (pay them for merch sales, of course). I mean, is WWE really going to pay to appease women who aren’t able to work due to the laws of ANOTHER COUNTRY?! “Oh, sorry, we weren’t allowed to push our ideals and opinions onto another society, so we will pay you handsomely for doing nothing because those people are awful bigots and we don’t want you to be mad that we’re making hundreds of millions of dollars off of them, despite this being our privately owned company with which we can choose to do business in whatever manner we see fit”

Unless they are required to travel, they should be paid precisely $0 for their GRR “performance.”


----------



## DesolationRow

Soviet America:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989729795154919424
"Theyby"... :sodone


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989675895857303552
France... :mj2


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989501946074722305


----------



## Miss Sally

DesolationRow said:


> Soviet America:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989729795154919424
> "Theyby"... :sodone
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989675895857303552
> France... :mj2
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989501946074722305




None of this should be true but it is. It makes me both sad and angry.


----------



## TripleG

DesolationRow said:


> Soviet America:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989729795154919424
> "Theyby"... :sodone
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989675895857303552
> France... :mj2
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989501946074722305


Everywhere I go I just run into more insanity in this world! 

This is me trying to escape the craziness of today's political climate.


----------



## virus21

DesolationRow said:


> Soviet America:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989729795154919424
> "Theyby"... :sodone
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989675895857303552
> France... :mj2
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/989501946074722305


How long before books are burned too? And of course, its the coast.

And how is baby not already gender neutral? And when they say hip thing, its likely hip_ster_ thing


----------



## virus21




----------



## DesolationRow

Miss Sally said:


> None of this should be true but it is. It makes me both sad and angry.





TripleG said:


> Everywhere I go I just run into more insanity in this world!
> 
> This is me trying to escape the craziness of today's political climate.





virus21 said:


> How long before books are burned too? And of course, its the coast.
> 
> And how is baby not already gender neutral? And when they say hip thing, its likely hip_ster_ thing


It is indeed rather infuriating to ponder, lady and gentlemen. 

And just when one believes one has found all of the awful "political correctness gone mad" stories, another one pops up... :no:

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...ky-monkey-son-accessory-mumsnet-a8326416.html

Such a remarkable and absurd time in which to be alive.


----------



## virus21

DesolationRow said:


> It is indeed rather infuriating to ponder, lady and gentlemen.
> 
> And just when one believes one has found all of the awful "political correctness gone mad" stories, another one pops up... :no:
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...ky-monkey-son-accessory-mumsnet-a8326416.html
> 
> Such a remarkable and absurd time in which to be alive.


Can a plague just come already?


----------



## virus21




----------



## BoFreakinDallas

virus21 said:


>


The only reason people like PJW try and proclaim "Conservative is Punk Rock" or Cool" is the same reason some Left Winger's pretend oh liberals we are 'the smart one" is to make themselves feel better. If you need an ideology to make yourself feel better than you’re not fit for politics.﻿ Actual smart people don't feel the need to act like their ideas are the moral high ground and real "punk rock" doesn't need to label themselves that. If PJW or Conservatism was punk rock he wouldn't be saying he is


----------



## Pratchett

PC "wokeness" is hopefully approaching its zenith, though I won't get my hopes up. Here is an article from USA Today where the author notes some famous _Politically Incorrect _songs and ventures her opinions as to why they would be so _PROBLEMATIC _today. I won't disagree that she picked some songs that were really inappropriate when you sit down and listen to the lyrics, but there is also a point to be made that when you go looking for something to find offensive, if you try hard enough you will succeed.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/life/music/2018/04/12/20-politically-incorrect-songs-thatd-wildly-controversial-today/465246002/

IMO the article hit peak levels of PC nonsense when she got around to:



> *Song:* _Ebony and Ivory _by Paul McCartney and Stevie Wonder, 1982
> 
> *Choice lyric:* “Ebony and ivory / Live together in perfect harmony / Side by side on my piano keyboard / Oh lord, why don't we?”
> 
> *Why it wouldn't fly today:* McCartney and Wonder meant well with their hyper-literal interpretation of race relations. But their message of “people are the same, there’s good and bad in everyone, so let’s just get along” would be interpreted as hilariously naïve by the more woke factions of today's cultural discourse.


The absolute arrogance of some of these people. They are not even able to recognize the depth of their own prejudice, so blinded by the inner light of their own social purity. :mj2


----------



## deepelemblues

BoFreakinDallas said:


> The only reason people like PJW try and proclaim "Conservative is Punk Rock" or Cool" is the same reason some Left Winger's pretend oh liberals we are 'the smart one" is to make themselves feel better. If you need an ideology to make yourself feel better than you’re not fit for politics. Actual smart people don't feel the need to act like their ideas are the moral high ground and real "punk rock" doesn't need to label themselves that. If PJW or Conservatism was punk rock he wouldn't be saying he is


PJW is nuttier than a fruitcake made by a squirrel


----------



## DesolationRow

A few months old but nevertheless it remains hilarious.


----------



## TripleG

DesolationRow said:


> A few months old but nevertheless it remains hilarious.



That's Okay. 

I'm embarrassed he's white too.


----------



## DesolationRow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/990971787117826048
We are officially through the looking glass.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Pratchett

DesolationRow said:


> A few months old but nevertheless it remains hilarious.


I find it funny that while people like this think they are projecting themselves as proper "allies", they are in fact just simply trying to cash in on some of that sweet, sweet victim currency.

_"Oh poor me, born in the skin of such an oppressive ethnicity. I wish it weren't so, it is just so unfair. I really want everyone to believe I am a much better person than I was obviously born to be. Please accept me anyway and disregard my low and unforgivable nature. It's not my fault that I am like this."_

How unfortunate that they cannot (or will not) even see it for themselves.


----------



## BoFreakinDallas

TBH I would be embaressed if I was that pale too,Eminem in the photo looks like he has not been out in the sun enough and has a Vitamin D3 deficiency.He should probably get a prescription so he can get a healthy skintone like when he was younger. There's nothing wrong with being mikly white but there is a kind of moldy milky tone that is actually bad.


----------



## Miss Sally

BoFreakinDallas said:


> TBH I would be embaressed if I was that pale too,Eminem in the photo looks like he has not been out in the sun enough and has a Vitamin D3 deficiency.He should probably get a prescription so he can get a healthy skintone like when he was younger. There's nothing wrong with being mikly white but there is a kind of moldy milky tone that is actually bad.


Yeah he looks like he has cancer or some kind of disease. He looks terrible.

I cannot tell if what he is saying is joking or not, since well it's him. It's bizarre because he's always has been even handed when talking about himself etc. For instance he's talked about him being white helped sell records but also that it brought up issues because suburban types whites didn't want him influencing their children. Also Free Speech because they attacked his words and artistic value because he said stuff they didn't like.

He's also talked about his issues with his mother, wife, having no father and growing up in a terrible area. His experiences where his skill didn't matter to people because all they saw him was as white and thought he had no credibility even though he grew up in far worse conditions than many "street" rappers.

Seeing him like this is just so surreal, if his past self traveled to the future he'd kick this versions ass.


----------



## DesolationRow

http://www.thecollegefix.com/post/44469/



> Student activists demand ‘reparations’: exclusion of white authors from humanities course
> 
> ZACHERY SCHMIDT - WESTERN WASHINGTON UNIVERSITY •APRIL 30, 2018
> 
> ‘Doesn’t mean they are going to get everything they want’
> 
> After a year and a half of disruptions against a mandatory humanities course they say is too white, student protesters at Reed College got what they wanted.
> 
> And they’re not happy about it.
> 
> Reedies Against Racism argues that Humanities 110, “Introduction to Humanities: Greece and the Ancient Mediterranean,” has become even less diverse with the addition of texts from the Americas.
> 
> In an April 11 Facebook post, RAR said the remaining European texts in the course should be ditched in its first year and replaced with non-European texts “as reparations for Humanities 110’s history of erasing the histories of people of color, especially black people.”
> 
> The revisions to Humanities 110, known casually as Hum 110, came after RAR staged multiple sit-ins and and attempted takeovers of class sessions throughout the 2016-2017 academic year and the first two months of this school year.
> 
> Though students who have taken the class have told The College Fix and other publications that they objected to RAR’s methods of protest, which sometimes led professors to cancel classes, a Reed College spokesperson refused to tell The Fix whether any complaints have been lodged against the group by students or faculty.
> 
> Kevin Myers, director of media relations, said that would violate the Family Educational Rights and Privacy Act, a federal law that does not appear to be applicable to the requested information.
> 
> “RAR are well within their rights to advocate for what they want, but it doesn’t mean they are going to get everything they want,” Myers said in a phone interview.
> 
> He largely portrayed the protesters as using appropriate methods of dissent, playing down the disruptions that have drawn widespread media attention in the past year.









> It’s racist to learn about European cultures first
> 
> The revised Hum 110 will divide into four modules. New freshmen will learn about Athens and Rome in the first semester of the 2018-2019 school year. The second semester will feature Mexico City and Harlem, a change adopted by faculty in response to RAR demands.
> 
> By cutting “the African and Middle Eastern texts that past Reed activists fought for” and putting their replacements in the Americas in the second semester, “Reed freshmen will still receive the message that learning about white culture is more urgent and foundational to a college education,” RAR wrote in its April 11 post.
> 
> They asked students to support their idea that Athens and Rome be replaced by Jerusalem and Cairo, since they “have been covered in Hum 110 for several years now” and provide “some limited content on people of color that is just as important as Plato or Aristotle.”
> 
> Though the group asked supporters to sign a petition demanding the exclusion of European cities from the first year of the revised course, the Google document says it “can only be viewed by users in the owner’s organization.”
> 
> RAR did not respond to Facebook messages on April 19 and 23 asking for an interview.
> 
> The group has steadily ramped up its protest tactics. It started with silent sit-ins in Hum 110 to protest the perceived absence of minority voices in the curriculum, and then graduated to interrupting lectures, engaging in screaming matches with students and boycotting classes.
> 
> In an unrelated campaign to force Reed to divest from Wells Fargo, RAR occupied the college finance office – requiring sensitive financial documents to be moved – and allegedly harassed a staff member. That crossed the line for the administration, which enforced no-contact orders against protesters.
> 
> Lucia Martinez Valdivia (below), a humanities professor who identifies as queer and claims there are “Nazis” in the White House, described feeling intimidated by protesters who crashed her Hum 110 class.
> 
> She wrote in The Washington Post in October that protesters held up “obscene” signs and painted faculty of color – including her – as anti-black and white supremacist.
> 
> “Some colleagues, including people of color, immigrants and those without tenure, found it impossible to work under these conditions,” she wrote: “The signs intimidated faculty into silence, just as intended.”
> 
> Reed’s dissent policy encourages students to express their opinion in ways that don’t interrupt the course or operation of the college, according to spokesperson Myers.
> 
> He told The Fix that students protested by holding signs and sitting in the “well,” the classroom space where professors stand to teach.
> 
> “Faculty voted unanimously to allow the 24 individual lecturers who teach the class to decide if students can do silent protests,” Myers said. “The faculty’s had mixed opinions about the silent protests.”
> 
> Myers didn’t elaborate on disruptions caused by RAR that have led some students to complain they are being deprived of educations they are paying for. He simply said these actions violated the dissent policy.
> 
> Silent protests ended in October following two incidents where protests interrupted classes, resulting in the school disciplining the perpetrators for violating the dissent policy, according to Myers. He said they can no longer protest Hum 110.
> 
> On its website, RAR claims “the dissent policy has been used, historically and presently, to criminalize real dissent and protest at Reed.”
> 
> Not ‘two monoliths’ in a culture war
> 
> Hum 110 has been taught at Reed College for more than 70 years. Its goal is to “teach students how to be college students,” focusing on critical reading, analysis and “respectful discussion,” Myers said.
> 
> He noted the course is supposed to be reviewed every 10 years, but that pressure from student protesters moved up the review one year, creating “a sense of urgency because they believed it wasn’t meeting the needs of some students.”
> 
> During every 10-year review, faculty and staff ask whether students are coming away with the proper tools to succeed and if the curriculum is doing everything the school wants it to do.
> 
> Before the protests the class curriculum was in constant flux, changing three times in the last five years, according to Myers.
> 
> He portrayed the additions of Mexico City and Harlem to the curriculum as a long process, with faculty overseers meeting more than 30 times to decide changes.
> 
> “A key reason these cities became a part of the curriculum was Reed College had the expertise available to teach these topics,” Myers said.
> 
> The college’s top spokesperson said the revisions to Hum 110 are being viewed by outsiders as “two monoliths” locked in a culture war, rather than a normal curriculum dispute.
> 
> Reed considers the protesters to be first and foremost students, Myers said:
> 
> Reed is small enough to where we know everybody by name. Even when the protests were at their worst, there was still present interaction between the protesters and administration.





> I met a traveller from an antique land,
> Who said—“Two vast and trunkless legs of stone
> Stand in the desert. . . . Near them, on the sand,
> Half sunk a shattered visage lies, whose frown,
> And wrinkled lip, and sneer of cold command,
> Tell that its sculptor well those passions read
> Which yet survive, stamped on these lifeless things,
> The hand that mocked them, and the heart that fed;
> And on the pedestal, these words appear:
> My name is Ozymandias, King of Kings;
> Look on my Works, ye Mighty, and despair!
> Nothing beside remains. Round the decay
> Of that colossal Wreck, boundless and bare
> The lone and level sands stretch far away.”


--_Ozymandias_ by Percy Blysshe Shelley


----------



## virus21

https://twitter.com/i/moments/991368490761314307?t=1&cn=ZmxleGlibGVfcmVjc18y&refsrc=email&iid=8e5fc50a723e419aa66cb2273abcd9a5&uid=118369851&nid=244+273027088
Really?


----------



## CamillePunk

It's a Catholic school, not sure what people expect.


----------



## BoFreakinDallas

virus21 said:


> https://twitter.com/i/moments/991368490761314307?t=1&cn=ZmxleGlibGVfcmVjc18y&refsrc=email&iid=8e5fc50a723e419aa66cb2273abcd9a5&uid=118369851&nid=244+273027088
> Really?


If only their was a Mexican Jeremy Lam to yell at those school officials that they should not be appropriating his culture for their Prom.:laugh:


----------



## Miss Sally

BoFreakinDallas said:


> If only their was a Mexican Jeremy Lam to yell at those school officials that they should not be appropriating his culture for their Prom.:laugh:


Lam got lit up so hard and when people called him out on his bullshit he was saying he "grew" from his youth, posts in question were only months old. :grin2:


----------



## virus21

> Suicide prevention group Lifeline is being lobbied to remove controversial feminist Clementine Ford as the keynote speaker of domestic violence awareness forum.
> 
> A change.org petition argued her previous tweets saying 'kill all men' and 'all men must die' made her unsuitable to address the 'Recognise, Respond, Refer' event in Melbourne next month.
> 
> 'It is extremely important that they remain distant from the hateful comments previously made very loudly and consistently by Ms Ford,' the petition, which has amassed 399 signatures, said.
> 
> Scroll down for video
> Suicide prevention group Lifeline is being lobbied to remove controversial feminist Clementine Ford as the keynote speaker of domestic violence awareness event
> +4
> 
> Suicide prevention group Lifeline is being lobbied to remove controversial feminist Clementine Ford as the keynote speaker of domestic violence awareness event
> A change.org petition argued her previous tweets saying 'kill all men' and 'all men must die' made her unsuitable to address the 'Recognise, Respond, Refer' event in Melbourne in May
> +4
> 
> A change.org petition argued her previous tweets saying 'kill all men' and 'all men must die' made her unsuitable to address the 'Recognise, Respond, Refer' event in Melbourne in May
> 
> 'She MUST be removed from the speaking lineup for the protection of the very people you are funded to support.'
> 
> Petition author Adam Smith included screen shots of Ms Ford's inflammatory tweets and argued she was synonymous with the hashtag, '#killallmen'.
> 
> 'Lifeline is a service that is crucial to people experiencing high levels of emotional distress, many of them suicidal over bullying experiences,' he said.
> RELATED ARTICLES
> 
> Previous
> 1
> Next
> 
> 'Have you killed any men today... if not, why not?' Feminist...
> 'She's a sort of useful idiot': Internet 'super villain'...
> 
> Share this article
> Share
> 
> In October 2015, Clementine Ford tweeted 'kill all men' after a woman suggested on Twitter her 'blind hatred of males' made it hypocritical of her to be an advocate of equal rights.
> 
> One woman questioned how Lifeline could give her a platform, considering many men with mental health problems relied on the service.
> 
> 'It's hard enough for men to call a helpline to talk about how they are feeling,' she said on the Facebook page of former Labor leader Mark Latham.
> Petition author Adam Smith included screen shots of Clementine Ford's inflammatory tweets and argued she was synonymous with the hashtag, '#killallmen'
> +4
> 
> Petition author Adam Smith included screen shots of Clementine Ford's inflammatory tweets and argued she was synonymous with the hashtag, '#killallmen'
> 
> 'Now I feel men may not utilise this important lifeline for them.'
> 
> However, Lifeline said it did not necessarily agree with Clementine Ford's views on men.
> 
> 'It is common place for a range of views and perspectives to occur in a discussion panel,' it told Daily Mail Australia.
> 
> 'Lifeline does not necessarily agree with any particular panel member or commentator’s views.'
> 
> Clementine Ford said she had 'addressed the intention behind these statements numerous times'.
> 
> 'If we lived in a world where women were murdering men en masse and men genuinely had reason to fear they might be murdered in their beds by a gang of marauding feminists, I would agree with your concern,' she told Daily Mail Australia on Monday.
> 
> 'As it is is, we live in a world where it's women who are being murdered by men at a minimum rate of one a week in this country, not to mention the countless circumstances of sexual violence, physical harassment and ongoing domestic violence perpetrated against women.'
> 
> The author of 'Fight Like A Girl' has also previously tweeted 'I bathe in male tears' and last year wrote 'Have you killed any men today? And if not, why not?' in a book signed for a fan.
> In October 2015, Clementine Ford tweeted 'kill all men' after a woman suggested on Twitter her 'blind hatred of males' made it hypocritical of her to be an advocate of equal rights
> 
> In October 2015, Clementine Ford tweeted 'kill all men' after a woman suggested on Twitter her 'blind hatred of males' made it hypocritical of her to be an advocate of equal rights
> 
> Ms Ford, a Fairfax Media columnist, is due to speak at the State Library Victoria on May 29 at the 'Recognise, Respond, Refer' forum moderated by former Ten and Sky News presenter Tracey Spicer, who is spearheading the 'Me Too' movement against male workplace sexual predators in Australia.
> 
> 'Clementine's number one mission is to speak openly and honestly about the state of the world as we live in it,' the event organisers said.
> 
> 'She hopes to give other women the language and confidence to articulate their own feelings of frustration and anger.'
> 
> The event, organised by DV Alert and Lifeline, will explore family violence.
> 
> '"Recognise" the signs of domestic and family violence, "Respond" with appropriate care and "Refer" to support services,' the conference posted on the Eventbrite website said.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ne-event-tweeting-Kill-men.html#ixzz5EO5IDg1m
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5672447/Campaign-remove-Clementine-Ford-speaker-Lifeline-event-tweeting-Kill-men.html


----------



## yeahbaby!

virus21 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5672447/Campaign-remove-Clementine-Ford-speaker-Lifeline-event-tweeting-Kill-men.html


As this woman is Australian I know of her and seen her articles which are generally frequent. I'm not a fan, I normally roll my eyes when I see her name TBH, but I don't believe this is a huge issue.

As this article says she has said that she's addressed those tweets several times, correct me if I'm wrong but often they were usually in response to threats or trolling at her - and certainly not serious in any way. I noted the article failed to mention this apparently.

She has said she frequently receives rape and death threats and worse, so I don't necessarily blame her for lashing back out if that is the case. I think if it was framed more in that scenario it wouldn't be such a huge deal.


----------



## Reaper

YOU WILL NEVER BE AS WOKE AS THIS!


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak

Reap said:


> YOU WILL NEVER BE AS WOKE AS THIS!


Wow talk about a transaphobe.... With the 9543999999999999999 possible genders that exist they are only attracted to one gender, I'm so triggered right now. Going to ask my mum for some crayons so I can get into my safe space. :lmao


----------



## virus21

Reap said:


> YOU WILL NEVER BE AS WOKE AS THIS!


Wasn't there already a word for that? Oh yes, its call being straight or gay. Can this madness just fucking end already?


----------



## DesolationRow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991739131737800704
http://www.theroot.com/free-thought-is-for-white-people-1825704677



> Free Thought Is for White People


----------



## virus21

DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991739131737800704
> http://www.theroot.com/free-thought-is-for-white-people-1825704677


So non-white people should just be mindless drones who do what they are told?


----------



## DesolationRow

virus21 said:


> So non-white people should just be mindless drones who do what they are told?


Evidently.


----------



## Miss Sally

virus21 said:


> So non-white people should just be mindless drones who do what they are told?


It seems so, I mean I have a hard time with it. I go into the voting booth and my hand instinctively wants to vote Democrat, wake up in the middle of the night with Hillary propaganda in my head!

Luckily I have white and jewish in me or I be unable to ignore the commands from the higher-ups on the Political plantation. Only white people get to have free thought, everyone else has to follow masta's commands. :laugh:


----------



## virus21

Miss Sally said:


> It seems so, I mean I have a hard time with it. I go into the voting booth and my hand instinctively wants to vote Democrat, wake up in the middle of the night with Hillary propaganda in my head!
> 
> Luckily I have white and jewish in me or I be unable to ignore the commands from the higher-ups on the Political plantation. Only white people get to have free thought, everyone else has to follow masta's commands. :laugh:


Yeah, you think the writer of the article would realize that.


----------



## TripleG

DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991739131737800704
> http://www.theroot.com/free-thought-is-for-white-people-1825704677


My favorite thing about this article is that the writer's daughter sounds like a very bright, motivated, and active girl who excels at different things and takes an active interest in various hobbies. 

Based on what I'm reading here, she doesn't seem overly concerned with playing a victim and wants to enjoy her life. 

Then Daddy Buzzkill comes along and has to bring up how oppressed she is. Okay then. 

Look, I am no fan of Kanye West as an artist or even that much as a person, but the idea that he encourages people to think for themselves and not be part of the collective and then that viewpoint is seen as controversial is mindblowing to me.


----------



## DOPA

TripleG said:


> My favorite thing about this article is that the writer's daughter sounds like a very bright, motivated, and active girl who excels at different things and takes an active interest in various hobbies.
> 
> Based on what I'm reading here, she doesn't seem overly concerned with playing a victim and wants to enjoy her life.
> 
> Then Daddy Buzzkill comes along and has to bring up how oppressed she is. Okay then.
> 
> Look, I am no fan of Kanye West as an artist or even that much as a person, but the idea that he encourages people to think for themselves and not be part of the collective and then that viewpoint is seen as controversial is mindblowing to me.


The American left and the far left here in the UK by design have to play by the identity politics mantra of victimhood in order to conserve the ethnic minority and to a certain extent woman voting bloc. Whilst some of them are at least are prepared to and can argue their political viewpoint, most are so used to their worldview not being challenged that when someone outside the bubble who happens to not be white challenges them on their positions, they have no answer for it beyond shaming them for daring to think outside the consensus.

There's a reason why the phrase **** and uncle tom exists, not just among the black community but also amongst Muslims for example. Never forget that Sadiq Khan, our current London Mayor referred to a certain sect of Muslims as uncle tom's and then had to apologize when he got called out for it.

The quicker more people can get behind the idea of not just merely accepting the prevailing culture for what it is without at least questioning their viewpoints, the quicker the cycle of victimhood and identity politics can be broken apart and the healthier politics on the whole will be.


----------



## Vic Capri

- Vic


----------



## DesolationRow

A new dark age.

http://reason.com/archives/2018/05/04/reed-students-say-humanities-110-should



> Reed Students Say Humanities 110 Should Not Include White or European Authors
> 
> Students at an Oregon liberal arts college launch a self-defeating crusade for a more diverse curriculum.
> 
> Liz Wolfe | May 4, 2018
> 
> Reedies Against Racism, a student group at Reed College, is demanding that the school's Humanities 110 course remove all European texts and replace them with non-European reading materials as "reparations for Humanities 110's history of erasing the histories of people of color, especially black people."
> 
> Whitewashed curricula are worth fighting. But the Oregon college will repeat the error in the opposite direction if it decides that European and Mediterranean authors have nothing to contribute by virtue of their whiteness.
> 
> The activists already lobbied successfully for the Hum 110 (as it is called) curriculum to be altered, through a series of protests in early April. These entailed interruptions of classes and thus clashes with other students and professors, at least one of whom understandably disagreed with the idea that the course represented "white supremacy."
> 
> The class, which is required for first-year students, will now have four different modules. The first two will still be centered around Athens and the ancient Mediterranean, while the third and fourth will focus on Mexico City from the 15th to 20th centuries and Harlem during the first half of the 20th century.
> 
> Now Reedies Against Racism want the first and second modules to be changed to Jerusalem and Cairo. They also claim that important texts will be cut from the course—including the Epic of Gilgamesh and Egyptian love poems, which were initially in the Mediterranean modules—to make room for the Mexico City and Harlem units, undermining the diversity the students sought in the first place.
> 
> In the group's own words, "the first semester of Humanities 110 will become actually less diverse than it was before, because all of the non-white texts in the course will be taught after the Greek and Roman content, during the second semester."
> 
> Apparently placement of modules matters, too. "Reed freshmen will still receive the message that learning about white culture is more urgent and foundational to a college education."
> 
> Several professors have pushed back against the notion that the course is whitewashed or overly Eurocentric. "The idea that Hum 110 is a 'white' course is very strange to me," Professor Jay Dickson tells Reed Magazine. "It presupposes that our contemporary racial categories are timeless." Other instructors have noted that the course considers parts of Egypt and Iran within the purview of the Mediterranean, and still others argue that the label "Western" is too broad and monolithic.
> 
> Even if the ancient Mediterranean authors read in the course are considered "white," it's odd to claim that they contain little to no value, especially when taught through a critical lens. According to Reed Magazine, the yearlong course was created in 1943 by combining intro-level literature and history courses. Students "read the plays of Sophocles, for example, as both literature and philosophy; they look at Moses as both a spiritual figure and as a politician." The class orients itself around discussion and debate, and has (in the past) centered around the ancient Mediterranean world "because of its enormous influence on the subsequent history of Europe and America."
> 
> But the course isn't unserious or uncritical of ancient power structures. "Students explore gender and ethnicity in the Book of Esther and examine how women are systematically silenced in the Iliad," the magazine notes. "They read Apuleius's Golden Ass as a subversive narrative which offers savage insight into the brutal power relations of imperial Rome."
> 
> All texts should be examined critically, and many cultures are worthy of study. The old axiom that history is written by the victors should lead any good scholar to consider which biases inform the things we learn and the way we learn them. But that's no reason to throw out important perspectives simply by nature of their authors' whiteness—especially when that whiteness is itself in dispute.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak

Kanye is a glitch in the Matrix :lol


----------



## DOPA

:lol


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak

The whole cultural appropriation thing is so ridiculous, thinking about the whole cheongsam prom dress bafoonery what do actual Chinese people think of it?






They'd probably trigger the sjws with the "As long as they're not fat comments" :lmao


----------



## DesolationRow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/993060179976605696
Full article with video available here: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...rt-martial-reducing-female-recruit-tears.html



> Betrayed by her own corporal: Foul-mouthed Army instructor faces court martial after his video of female recruit being reduced to tears is viewed 250,000 times
> The footage posted to Facebook has been liked and shared thousands of times
> It shows the distraught woman sobbing as her instructor shouts abuse at her
> She cries uncontrollably and is reduced to a quivering wreck in disturbing clip
> British Army is now trying to track down the abusive corporal who could be fired
> 
> By Mark Nicol and Sean Rayment For The Mail On Sunday
> 
> PUBLISHED: 17:30 EDT, 5 May 2018 | UPDATED: 04:18 EDT, 6 May 2018
> 
> An Army instructor is facing a court martial after he filmed a female recruit and reduced her to tears in a shocking video that has been watched more than 250,000 times online.
> 
> Last night furious top brass were trying to track down the corporal, who may be booted out of the Army after using a phone to record the moment he subjected the distraught trainee to a torrent of verbal abuse during a bayonet exercise.
> 
> Defence sources said the instructor should not have filmed the recruit during her training, with or without her consent.
> 
> She is named in the footage which has been shared and ‘liked’ thousands of times over the past three days.
> 
> The instructor’s behaviour was described as ‘totally unacceptable’ by Lord Dannatt, the former head of the Army.
> 
> The disturbing footage is particularly embarrassing for defence chiefs as it comes just weeks after an advertising campaign aimed at prospective female recruits which said they were welcome to get emotional or even cry.
> 
> But the instructor’s video, which appeared on the ‘Forces Bible’ page on Facebook, suggests otherwise as it appears to show the instructor punishing the recruit after she bursts into tears.
> 
> He even appears to feign sympathy and hoodwink her into thinking she has completed the exercise successfully.
> 
> She cries uncontrollably and is reduced to a quivering wreck, before the instructor launches another verbal attack.


:lol

Oh what a world...


----------



## DesolationRow

http://www.heartland.org/news-opini...es-kindergarteners-to-analyze-white-privilege



> MINNESOTA DISTRICT FORCES KINDERGARTENERS TO ANALYZE ‘WHITE PRIVILEGE’
> 
> MARCH 16, 2018
> 
> By Kenneth Artz
> 
> A Minnesota school district has instituted an aggressively political curriculum requiring students to begin thinking about race in kindergarten and sustain that emphasis all the way through high school.
> 
> Students attending government schools in the Edina School District in suburban Minneapolis have been subjected to the district’s “All for All” strategic plan since 2013. The program is “a sweeping initiative that reordered the district’s mission from academic excellence for all students to ‘racial equity,’” the Weekly Standard reported in February. “The Edina school district’s All for All plan mandated that henceforth ‘all teaching and learning experiences’ would be viewed through the ‘lens of racial equity,’ and that only ‘racially conscious’ teachers and administrators should be hired.”
> 
> Kindergarten students participate in a project aimed at examining their skin color. Tenth graders are required to take a course focusing on colonization, immigration, and “Social Constructions of Race, Class and Gender.” Since the program’s implementation, black student test scores have largely decreased across the board.
> 
> ‘Can’t Really Be Surprised’
> 
> Julie Gunlock, a senior fellow at the Independent Women’s Forum, says parents are largely to blame for curricula like the Edina program becoming rampant in government schools.
> 
> “Parents need to take some of the responsibility” for the trend, Gunlock said. “After all, parents have willingly ceded many parental duties to schools and school officials. We can’t really be surprised that teachers and school administrators view it as their duty to teach a certain political ideology when they do a ton of other things for kids. Schools offer three meals a day, before- and after-care babysitting, healthcare, contraception, recreational programs to entertain our kids, daycare services for teens who have had babies. Some schools even send kids home with food over holiday breaks when the school is closed.
> 
> “The sad truth is that public schools are becoming social service hubs, so we shouldn’t be shocked when those that work in schools seek to prop up that system,” Gunlock said.
> 
> Parents Are Frequently Shut Out
> 
> Jane Robbins, a senior fellow with the American Principles Project, says schools oftentimes go to great lengths to conceal what’s going on in classrooms.
> 
> “Most schools aren’t as explicit about what they’re doing as Edina is,” Robbins said. “I was quite struck by how explicit they are, by the types of people they’re hiring and the mindsets they require before they hire certain people. That was just quite remarkable to me. But as far as other schools are concerned, this sort of thing is happening, not to that degree, but it’s coming in just through the general curricula that are being turned out by various instructional materials companies and certainly with education tech products like digital learning.
> 
> “When something is online, frequently parents can’t even see what their children are seeing at school,” Robbins said. “Sometimes they can—sometimes there’s a parent portal, but frequently there isn’t, and sometimes the children are not allowed to log in to the school materials at home. They have to do that at school, so parents are frequently shut out. They have no idea what is happening, and I can assure you that the problem isn’t that the learning materials are leaning conservative. They’re all leaning in the other direction.”
> 
> ‘It Is Slow and Relentless’
> 
> Robbins says the educational elites pushing these politicized curricula are relentless and secretive in their efforts.
> 
> “They play the long game,” Robbins said. “They’ve been playing the long game for 100 years. They don’t think anything of getting struck down by a local school board. They just bide their time and work on other areas, then slowly but surely it all comes around. … So [for instance], somebody creates a digital curriculum for California, then other states start to use that curriculum, and parents don’t know it’s being used, and frequently the local and state school boards wouldn’t even know that’s in the curriculum. It is slow and relentless, like dripping water, and eventually it will erode away all of our founding values.”
> 
> ‘More Divisiveness’
> 
> Robbins says the type of instruction conducted at Edina and elsewhere will have terrible consequences for society in the long run.
> 
> “You’re are not going to have students who are well-educated,” Robbins said. “You are going to have students who are indoctrinated in certain beliefs and that sort of thing. If you are minimizing the great literature and the legitimate, objective lessons of history that students have been exposed to in the past, then you are going to have less-educated people and you’re going to have more divisiveness.”
> 
> ‘Parents Need to Be More Involved’
> 
> Gunlock says parents have to pay attention to what their children are being taught and not hesitate to object.
> 
> “Parents need to be more involved,” Gunlock said. “They need to see the classroom curriculum. They should be talking regularly to their child's teacher, and they need to feel comfortable demanding changes if they disagree with what is being taught. Too often, conservative parents don't want to make a fuss or be seen as pushy or impolite. There are various civilized ways in which to make your voice heard, but conservatives shouldn’t expect this dynamic to change if they remain silent.
> 
> “There are still good people who work in public schools and respect differences of opinion, even about politics,” Gunlock said. “It’s time to engage in the process a bit more, instead of sitting idly by. Our children need us to get more involved. That’s the only way we'll reverse the disturbing trend of political activism in the classroom.”
> 
> Kenneth Artz ([email protected]) writes from Dallas, Texas.


----------



## Cooper09

DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/993060179976605696
> Full article with video available here: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...rt-martial-reducing-female-recruit-tears.html
> 
> 
> 
> :lol
> 
> Oh what a world...


I'm sure the enemy would be sympathetic to her tears if captured :lol 

If she can't handle that then no chance is she ready for war. The instructor should be given a medal for giving the trainees a taste of war. 

Let's not forget, Jihadi's don't give a single fuck about being 'Politically Correct'


----------



## Reaper

Lol. Didn't realize Dopa had already posted that one. Double post.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

She folded under pressure, but why was he filming it? He's a dick doing it for Facebook likes. That's really unprofessional. Yeah, he's probably taking the heat for it being a woman crying, but still a he shouldn't be filming berating trainees just for social media bullshit either.



> Johnny Mercer, the Conservative MP who as an Army officer fought in Afghanistan, said bayonet training had to be brutal but criticised the instructor’s decision to record the exercise, which was a “deep breach of trust and respect for that individual.”


He's right. Training is, and needs to be, brutal and some won't be able to hack it, but broadcasting it to the world is a shitty thing to do.


----------



## virus21

> The Boy Scouts of America is moving to a more gender-neutral name, dropping the word “Boy” from its signature program, the organization announced on Tuesday.
> 
> The landmark change comes nearly six months after the iconic organization announced the expansion of its program to allow girls to join — starting this summer — and well over a year after the group began allowing transgender children to register.
> 
> Now, the Boy Scouts of America will reflect that inclusion throughout all of their programs. Starting in February 2019, Boy Scouts — the older youth program meant for kids from 10 to 17 — will begin to be known as Scouts BSA.
> 
> Through the program, boys and girls will pursue the same activities en route to the Eagle Scout honor.
> 
> Cub Scouts, meant for kids ages 7 to 10, will remain as is — as will the organization’s overall name.
> "Placentia CA, USA- October 18, 2012: Close up of Boy Scout uniform shirt with Life rank patch (with red heart) on right side and merit badges on merit badge sash. Included merit badges are pathfinding, carpentry, first aid, fishing, pioneering, fingerprinting, railroading, wilderness survival, small boat sailing, archery, space exploration, leatherwork, motorboating, automoto maintenance, personal fitness, communications, electicity, citizenship in the nation, and salesmanship, The Life Rank (shown) is the second highest rank in the Boy Scouts, second only to the Eagle rank."
> 
> “As we enter a new era for our organization, it is important that all youth can see themselves in Scouting in every way possible. That is why it is important that the name for our Scouting program for older youth remain consistent with the single name approach used for the Cub Scouts,” explained Michael Surbaugh, Chief Scout Executive of the Boy Scouts of America, in a release.
> 
> Want to keep up on the latest from PEOPLE? Sign up for our daily newsletter to get our best stories of the day delivered straight to your inbox.
> 
> Tuesday’s announcement also came with the group’s new slogan: “Scout Me In.”
> 
> Said Stephen Medlicott, National Marketing Group Director of Boy Scouts of America: “We love ‘Scout Me In’ because it speaks to girls and boys and tells them, ‘This is for you. We want you to join!’ ”
> 
> “The Scouting organization is composed of nearly 2.3 million youth members between the ages of 5 and 21 and approximately 960,000 volunteers in local councils throughout the United States and its territories,” BSA said on their website. In 2015, the organization also took another step forward, ending its ban on gay scout leaders.
> 
> 
> 
> But not everyone is happy with the Boy Scouts of America’s new direction.
> 
> The Girl Scouts of the U.S.A. previously encouraged the Boy Scouts of America not to recruit girls. “Our experiences are created for and with girls,” Andrea Bastiani Archibald, the Girl Scouts’ Chief Girl and Family Engagement Officer, told USA Today. “I think that’s important when we consider what appeals to them and what benefits them most.”
> 
> Currently, The Girl Scouts of the U.S.A. does not allow boys into their programs.


http://people.com/human-interest/boy-scouts-of-america-dropping-word-boy/


----------



## TripleG

"Currently, The Girl Scouts of the U.S.A. does not allow boys into their programs" 

Sounds about right. Ugh. 

As for the Army training thing, uh, yeah, if I'm trusting these guys to protect the country, I want them to be hard as nails, and if they can't hack it in training, then maybe they don't belong. Sorry. 

There's a reason I never signed up for the military. I KNOW I can't handle it. There's nothing wrong with that. I don't believe in lowering the standards to ease someone's feelings, especially for something as important as our military force.


----------



## Stormbringer

Something tells me he would have something to say about all this...

If he weren't rolling over in his grave!


----------



## virus21

TripleG said:


> "Currently, The Girl Scouts of the U.S.A. does not allow boys into their programs"
> 
> Sounds about right. Ugh.
> 
> As for the Army training thing, uh, yeah, if I'm trusting these guys to protect the country, I want them to be hard as nails, and if they can't hack it in training, then maybe they don't belong. Sorry.
> 
> There's a reason I never signed up for the military. I KNOW I can't handle it. There's nothing wrong with that. I don't believe in lowering the standards to ease someone's feelings, especially for something as important as our military force.


Then they would be the first to die. Then the feminists will bitch about why they die in large numbers.


----------



## MrMister

the problem here is that footage was released. if you can't prove the corporal did it then it though then tough shit. if the corporal released that footage he's a sorry motherfucker.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

I wasn't sure where to post this, becuase it's just a little thing but it amused me.

This year Ethan Van Sciver (ComicArtistProSecrets on youtube), a republic artist known for his art on Green Lantern and other comics, is bringing back Cyberfrog, his original character from 1995. Today he talked about how a Rolling Stone reporter came to talk to him about 'ComicsGate', and asked him if CyberFrog is a dog whistle for the alt-right because of Pepe the Frog :lmao:


----------



## yeahbaby!

TripleG said:


> As for the Army training thing, uh, yeah, if I'm trusting these guys to protect the country, I want them to be hard as nails, and if they can't hack it in training, then maybe they don't belong. Sorry.
> 
> There's a reason I never signed up for the military. I KNOW I can't handle it. There's nothing wrong with that. I don't believe in lowering the standards to ease someone's feelings, especially for something as important as our military force.


Okay but don't be a dick and film it, then release publicly.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Cooper09 said:


> I'm sure the enemy would be sympathetic to her tears if captured :lol
> 
> If she can't handle that then no chance is she ready for war. The instructor should be given a medal for giving the trainees a taste of war.
> 
> Let's not forget, Jihadi's don't give a single fuck about being 'Politically Correct'


Hardly what would probably qualify a taste of war. Not to mention I'm sure plenty of men and women have broken down but still overcame it and turned out to be great soldiers.


----------



## Pratchett

virus21 said:


> http://people.com/human-interest/boy-scouts-of-america-dropping-word-boy/


This is totally ridiculous.

There is already an organization within the Boy Scouts of America that allows and encourages girls to join its ranks - the Venture Scouts. I suppose that now we are going to take young teenage boys and girls out camping together? Why segregate them into separate tents? Surely there will be lawsuits about that as well. As if the adult leaders don't have enough to worry about with the boys in their charge. I don't see how this is going to end well.


----------



## Draykorinee

Tinfoil Hat said:


> This is totally ridiculous.
> 
> There is already an organization within the Boy Scouts of America that allows and encourages girls to join its ranks - the Venture Scouts. I suppose that now we are going to take young teenage boys and girls out camping together? Why segregate them into separate tents? Surely there will be lawsuits about that as well. As if the adult leaders don't have enough to worry about with the boys in their charge. I don't see how this is going to end well.


America 11 years behind the UK, you know how many lawsuits there have been in 11 years? Zero. 
How backwards must you be to be afraid of having boys and girls in the same vicinity...we went camping on a school trip twice, we went on a school trip to Holland with boys and girls as teenagers. We didn't all go around trying to touch the girls up. 

Its almost like boys and girls can spend time in the same area.


----------



## virus21




----------



## DesolationRow

Full article here: http://www.latimes.com/local/california/la-me-ln-std-stigma-20180507-htmlstory.html



> STDs in L.A. County are skyrocketing. Officials think racism and stigma may be to blame
> 
> By SOUMYA KARLAMANGLA
> MAY 07, 2018 | 4:00 AM
> 
> The teenagers tucked their hands into their sweatshirt pockets as they shuffled to form a circle. Some gazed at the asphalt, trying to avoid the game they had been drafted to play.
> 
> “It’s like hot potato/musical chairs, but with a penis,” said the girl leading the group.
> 
> The kids gathered on a spring morning in South Los Angeles were about to get a hands-on lesson in sex education.
> 
> Many health experts say that public health problems are best tackled outside the doctor’s office — that fixing the culture that perpetuates them is more effective than changing a single patient’s behavior. For sexual health, that means combating the stigma around sex.
> 
> The teenagers, the girl explained, would pass a plastic, life-size penis around the circle. Whoever was holding it when the music stopped would have to unroll a condom onto it, completing each of the eight steps they had been taught a few minutes earlier.
> 
> The music started, and the teens looked up.
> 
> The recent all-day event, called Spring Into Love, was intended to get high schoolers more comfortable talking about sex. The hope is that an open dialogue will make them more likely to seek out condoms and STD testing, and eventually reduce the spread of disease.
> 
> The focus on stigma is just one of many ways Los Angeles County health officials are trying to think outside the box as they struggle to curb rising STD rates. It’s clear that the traditional ways of preventing disease — patients seeing a doctor regularly to get screened and treated — have not been working, said Dr. Jeffrey Gunzenhauser, L.A. County’s interim health officer.
> 
> “If that really happened, this problem could be taken care of,” he said.
> 
> The county recently created a Center for Health Equity to evaluate the way certain public health issues are intertwined with social factors such as income and education, as well as racial discrimination.
> 
> High STD rates are at the top of the center’s list of priorities. In just the past five years, the number of gonorrhea cases in Los Angeles County doubled, with minorities suffering more than most.
> 
> “The numbers are only going up,” Gunzenhauser said. “What’s going on is unacceptable.”
> 
> eventually reduce the spread of disease.
> 
> The focus on stigma is just one of many ways Los Angeles County health officials are trying to think outside the box as they struggle to curb rising STD rates. It’s clear that the traditional ways of preventing disease — patients seeing a doctor regularly to get screened and treated — have not been working, said Dr. Jeffrey Gunzenhauser, L.A. County’s interim health officer.
> 
> “If that really happened, this problem could be taken care of,” he said.
> 
> The county recently created a Center for Health Equity to evaluate the way certain public health issues are intertwined with social factors such as income and education, as well as racial discrimination.
> 
> High STD rates are at the top of the center’s list of priorities. In just the past five years, the number of gonorrhea cases in Los Angeles County doubled, with minorities suffering more than most.
> 
> “The numbers are only going up,” Gunzenhauser said. “What’s going on is unacceptable.”
> 
> “All I heard was ‘Don’t get pregnant’”
> The church auditorium was decked out in streamers and balloons. Kids chatted around tables with piles of Mardi Gras beads and condoms at the center.
> 
> Spring Into Love, which began five years ago, is the brainchild of a coalition of L.A. County health advocates trying to bring down STD rates. This year’s event, held in late March, included workshops on healthy relationships and body image, as well as free STD testing.
> 
> Ashley Deras, 18, showed a group of students how to safely open a condom wrapper. She said her family almost never talked to her about sex.
> 
> “Sexual health was something in my household that was taboo,” Deras, a high school senior, said in an interview. “All I heard was, ‘Don’t get pregnant.’”
> 
> Other teens at Spring Into Love sought practical information they hadn’t learned in health class. One boy said he hadn’t known he could get STDs from anal sex. Many said their parents would be mad at them for asking questions about sex at all.


:hglol :hglol 

One of the most Cali stories ever: one of the most sexually open places on earth as well as the epicenter of one of the most racially diverse vicinities on earth must be seeing a massive rise in STDs because of sexual stigmas and racism. :lol :lol :lol


----------



## virus21

DesolationRow said:


> Full article here: http://www.latimes.com/local/california/la-me-ln-std-stigma-20180507-htmlstory.html
> 
> 
> 
> :hglol :hglol
> 
> One of the most Cali stories ever: one of the most sexually open places on earth as well as the epicenter of one of the most racially diverse vicinities on earth must be seeing a massive rise in STDs because of sexual stigmas and racism. :lol :lol :lol


Heres an idea: Maybe not have the sex drive of a rutted pig and then this might not happen. Just a thought.


----------



## Miss Sally

DesolationRow said:


> Full article here: http://www.latimes.com/local/california/la-me-ln-std-stigma-20180507-htmlstory.html
> 
> 
> 
> :hglol :hglol
> 
> One of the most Cali stories ever: one of the most sexually open places on earth as well as the epicenter of one of the most racially diverse vicinities on earth must be seeing a massive rise in STDs because of sexual stigmas and racism. :lol :lol :lol


Blaming it on racism is completely stupid, blame the cultures that make it taboo to talk about sex. 

All you have to look at is the black men on the downlow who have sex with other men, don't use condoms and then spread these illnesses to other people because homosexuality is taboo and using a condom is an admittance of doing something wrong.

With many Hispanics, using contraceptive isn't allowed because of Religion. This goes for a few types of cultures. Some don't use condoms or aren't careful because nobody in their home countries did.

These problems will keep being around because Culture/Religion/lack of sexual education. That issue is with the parents and people who refuse to understand the basics of safe sex and fuck like none exist.


----------



## Neuron

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/993232074629877760
More statue removal fuckery. Also a nice little video for you guys to hear about about the insane people trying to shift holocaust guilt onto POLAND, you know, the country that was attacked on both end and lost millions of its people in WW2.


----------



## DesolationRow

virus21 said:


> Heres an idea: Maybe not have the sex drive of a rutted pig and then this might not happen. Just a thought.


Personal responsibility? How passe. Surely dysfunctional behavior found in some groups is due to the systemic racism wielded by others, comrade.



Miss Sally said:


> Blaming it on racism is completely stupid, blame the cultures that make it taboo to talk about sex.
> 
> All you have to look at is the black men on the downlow who have sex with other men, don't use condoms and then spread these illnesses to other people because homosexuality is taboo and using a condom is an admittance of doing something wrong.
> 
> With many Hispanics, using contraceptive isn't allowed because of Religion. This goes for a few types of cultures. Some don't use condoms or aren't careful because nobody in their home countries did.
> 
> These problems will keep being around because Culture/Religion/lack of sexual education. That issue is with the parents and people who refuse to understand the basics of safe sex and fuck like none exist.


Hispanics too religious to use contraceptives but not religious enough anymore to just settle down into monogamous relationships, thereby reducing the risk of STDs? :mj2 :lol 

Agree with what you're saying, though, seriously. Ultimately much of this is rooted in high time preference, ill-considered habits and excessively macho behavior, as well as some parental problems as well.


----------



## virus21

Calling it: The next plague is going to come from California.


----------



## virus21




----------



## Pencil Neck Freak

DesolationRow said:


> Personal responsibility? How passe. Surely dysfunctional behavior found in some groups is due to the systemic racism wielded by others, comrade.
> 
> 
> 
> Hispanics too religious to use contraceptives but not religious enough anymore to just settle down into monogamous relationships, thereby reducing the risk of STDs? :mj2 :lol
> 
> Agree with what you're saying, though, seriously. Ultimately much of this is rooted in high time preference, ill-considered habits and excessively macho behavior, as well as some parental problems as well.


Catholics are weird that way..... By having sex outside of marriage you're already sinning :lol Why not try be safe?


----------



## Miss Sally

DesolationRow said:


> Personal responsibility? How passe. Surely dysfunctional behavior found in some groups is due to the systemic racism wielded by others, comrade.
> 
> 
> 
> Hispanics too religious to use contraceptives but not religious enough anymore to just settle down into monogamous relationships, thereby reducing the risk of STDs? :mj2 :lol
> 
> Agree with what you're saying, though, seriously. Ultimately much of this is rooted in high time preference, ill-considered habits and excessively macho behavior, as well as some parental problems as well.


That's the problem with Cultures that have traditions based around Religion or things that are overly taboo. 

They tend to take one part of it but not use the other, like you said contraceptive is bad but doesn't stop them from having sex with loads of people. They took the worst part of the Religious influence and combined it with the worst part of sex. Thus you got a problem.

Same with the men who come from cultures where Homosexuality is taboo or the culture is macho, you got guys secretly hooking up with guys and also hooking up with women. 

These people are an issue and will be if the behavior isn't addressed and changed which it won't be because most these people live in their own cultural hegemony within a bigger Nation that's inept and afraid to address the problem.


----------



## Pratchett

draykorinee said:


> America 11 years behind the UK, you know how many lawsuits there have been in 11 years? Zero.
> How backwards must you be to be afraid of having boys and girls in the same vicinity...we went camping on a school trip twice, we went on a school trip to Holland with boys and girls as teenagers. We didn't all go around trying to touch the girls up.
> 
> Its almost like boys and girls can spend time in the same area.


This is all about social engineering. The Boy Scouts are supposed to be about taking these young boys and giving them focus and guidance as they grow into young men. The whole organization loses it's mission when it includes girls into the mix, who are not going to be growing into young men (well, at least most of them won't).

Why aren't the Girl Scouts changing to bring boys into their organization? It sucks that they won't let the girls do anything interesting, but why is that the fault of the Boy Scouts?

Now if they had decided to combine both the Boy Scouts and Girl Scouts organizations together to make one that offered the same opportunities to everyone, I would have no problem with that. They could probably even find ways to take them out camping together once they work out logistics. But that is not what they are doing. This is a group of "socially conscious" busybodies going after what they consider "toxic masculinity" at an early age.


----------



## virus21

Yeah, I see this going well
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.notifica.uwd


----------



## Miss Sally

virus21 said:


> Yeah, I see this going well
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.notifica.uwd


The amount of abuse this could cause is great, I don't see any apps like this being legal.


----------



## Neuron

Love to see men type like 50 year old liberal catladies.










What level of WOKE is this?


----------



## Paigeology

www.newsweek.com/diaper-ask-baby-permission-changing-says-sexual-consent-expert-918981

Apparently you now need to ask babies for permission to change their nappies. WTH is this world coming to?


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak

Paigeology said:


> www.newsweek.com/diaper-ask-baby-permission-changing-says-sexual-consent-expert-918981
> 
> Apparently you now need to ask babies for permission to change their nappies. WTH is this world coming to?


Surely this is satire right???? Like this is something the onion would come up with. Why are we giving these idiots exposure too. Like how anyone takes what that woman says after that seriously is anyone's guess....


----------



## Miss Sally

If anyone wants to see a good episode of Family Guy, last week they had a funny episode on millennials, pretty spot on about a lot of the culture. The instructional video on them was pretty funny!

"Here's a woman who's responsible for the hastags that got 12 shows cancelled because she found them offensive, oh she identifies as a man, I'm now fired."

I thought it was a pretty funny episode as the show has been meh lately.


----------



## virus21

Miss Sally said:


> If anyone wants to see a good episode of Family Guy, last week they had a funny episode on millennials, pretty spot on about a lot of the culture. The instructional video on them was pretty funny!
> 
> "Here's a woman who's responsible for the hastags that got 12 shows cancelled because she found them offensive, oh she identifies as a man, I'm now fired."
> 
> I thought it was a pretty funny episode as the show has been meh lately.


If there is one thing you can admire about Seth MacFarlene is that he hates this SJW shit as much as most people.


----------



## Miss Sally

virus21 said:


> If there is one thing you can admire about Seth MacFarlene is that he hates this SJW shit as much as most people.


The show is Left leaning but he always gives anyone he doesn't agree with, some fair play if they can take a joke. Rush Limbaugh has been on a few times doing voice work and these two disagree on a lot but he can take a joke about himself. 

This episode isn't political in the least just mocks current society.


----------



## Adam Cool

what are you people talking about?


----------



## Skermac

this is so dumb!

Sexuality Educator' Says Parents Should Ask Babies for Permission Before Changing Diapers

he next time you change your kid's smelly diaper, make sure you ask for permission. It's the only way to ensure your child consents, says self-proclaimed "sexuality expert" Deanne Carson. 
The Australian made the comments on ABC News, where she outlined how the conversation with a stinky kid might go. 

https://www.maxim.com/news/sexuality-expert-ask-permission-before-changing-diaper-2018-5


----------



## Friendly Ant

http://www.news.com.au/finance/work/careers/qut-embroiled-in-segregation-furore/news-story/dcdff3b57557aaf98576207f0ea7944e

It's a bit old, but I still can't get over how racial segregation is considered cool in my country and the people doing it feel like they are doing minorities a favor by contradicting themselves when they (the far left, broadly speaking) claim that we are all equal but act like a minority is necessarily disadvantaged and whites are necessarily in a good position full stop.


----------



## DesolationRow

At the rate this civilization is collapsing from within due to the rabid Jacobin obsession with "equality" in the West I give it about a year before this is implemented. 

http://hotair.com/archives/2018/05/09/naacp-need-mandatory-implicit-bias-testing/



> NAACP Goes Big Brother: What We Need Is Mandatory Implicit Bias Testing
> 
> By JOHN SEXTON
> 
> NAACP President Derrick Johnson wrote a piece for USAToday yesterday announcing that his organization was calling for mandatory implicit bias testing for all public officials. Implicit bias testing is a method which claims to be able to detect subconscious bias within individuals’ thought processes (more on that in a moment). While Johnson didn’t call for mandatory testing of everyone, he thinks testing everyone is a good idea.
> 
> *Everyone should get tested for implicit bias, and if you’re a public official or receiving public dollars — it should be mandatory. It’s just a matter of time before another black person is abused, arrested, or shot dead for flying, golfing, driving, walking or drinking coffee “while black.”…
> 
> While the United States has a very long history with explicit bias and state-sponsored racism, we are only partially committed to believing the extent to which our internal biases impacts us subconsciously. We are unable to grasp that implicit bias functions like a powdered drug stirred into our societal drink and continuously seeping out our societal pores, ranging from law enforcement to education to religion, entertainment and media. It’s like our shadow and travels with all of us everywhere we go, regardless of our self-proclaimed objectivity or colorblindness…
> 
> The NAACP is calling for an expansion of the movement to demand mandatory testing for implicit bias, particularly for officials paid with public dollars. For major corporations, implicit bias training must become a part of corporate responsibility rather than always as a response to video-taped intolerance.
> 
> This is the beginning of a movement designed to awaken the soul of our nation in ways that not only make us better people, but also a society where we are both accountable for what we know as well as what we are unaware of.*
> 
> Specifically, Johnson recommends people take (and be forced to take) the Harvard implicit association test (IAT) which is available online. There is a myriad of problems with this suggestion but let’s start with the most obvious one: The implicit association test is not good science. I wrote about this last year. Author Heather Mac Donald, relying partly on a lengthy piece by Jesse Singal, points out the IAT doesn’t produce a repeatable result:
> 
> *Any social-psychological instrument must pass two tests to be considered accurate: reliability and validity. A psychological instrument is reliable if the same test subject, taking the test at different times, achieves roughly the same score each time. But IAT bias scores have a lower rate of consistency than is deemed acceptable for use in the real world—a subject could be rated with a high degree of implicit bias on one taking of the IAT and a low or moderate degree the next time around. A recent estimate puts the reliability of the race IAT at half of what is considered usable. No evidence exists, in other words, that the IAT reliably measures anything stable in the test-taker.*
> 
> So imagine forcing people to take a test which gives different results every time it’s taken. What is the utility of that exactly? But there’s an even bigger problem. The IAT doesn’t correlate with any discriminatory behavior:
> 
> *A psychological instrument is deemed “valid” if it actually measures what it claims to be measuring—in this case, implicit bias and, by extension, discriminatory behavior. If the IAT were valid, a high implicit-bias score would predict discriminatory behavior, as Greenwald and Banaji asserted from the start. It turns out, however, that IAT scores have almost no connection to what ludicrously counts as “discriminatory behavior” in IAT research—trivial nuances of body language during a mock interview in a college psychology laboratory, say, or a hypothetical choice to donate to children in Colombian, rather than South African, slums…
> 
> A 2009 meta-analysis of 122 IAT studies by Greenwald, Banaji, and two management professors found that IAT scores accounted for only 5.5 percent of the variation in laboratory-induced “discrimination.” Even that low score was arrived at by questionable methods, as Jesse Singal discussed in a masterful review of the IAT literature in New York…If test subjects scored high on implicit bias via the IAT but demonstrated better behavior toward out-group members (such as blacks) than toward in-group members, that was a validation of the IAT on the theory that the subjects were overcompensating for their implicit bias. But studies that found a correlation between a high implicit-bias score and discriminatory behavior toward out-group members also validated the IAT. In other words: heads, I win; tails, I win.*
> 
> So the evidence that this test measures anything at all is lacking. In fact, as Jesse Singal pointed out for New York magazine, the proponents of the test have admitted as much:
> 
> *Both critics and proponents of the IAT now agree that the statistical evidence is simply too lacking for the test to be used to predict individual behavior. That’s not to say the two teams don’t still disagree on many issues — they do, and as we’ll see there’s some genuine bad blood — but on this point, the architects have effectively conceded. They did so in 2015: The psychometric issues with race and ethnicity IATs, Greenwald, Banaji, and Nosek wrote in one of their responses to the Oswald team’s work, “render them problematic to use to classify persons as likely to engage in discrimination.” In that same paper, they noted that “attempts to diagnostically use such measures for individuals risk undesirably high rates of erroneous classifications.” In other words: You can’t use the IAT to tell individuals how likely they are to commit acts of implicit bias.*
> 
> Even if you put aside the fact that the IAT doesn’t produce repeatable results which correlate with discrimination, what action are employers supposed to take to remediate implicitly biased individuals? The NAACP doesn’t say what is to be done with those who fail the test. Do they get fired? Transferred somewhere else? Are they put into some kind of anti-bias training? The NY Times reported in June 2016 that while some police forces were giving their officers training based on the IAT, there have been no studies showing whether any of the training worked. So even if the IAT could detect bias reliably there’s no cure for the problem it claims to detect. What does the NAACP propose we do about that?
> 
> Finally, there’s the whole creeping fascism of this suggestion. What the NAACP is promoting here is testing everyone for having bad unconscious thoughts and then retraining their brains in some yet-to-be-determined manner. Do we really want the unconscious mind to become a subject of mandatory public policy? That’s a road we don’t want to go down as a society. Ed wrote a post last month about China’s plan to give all 1.4 billion Chinese citizens a “social credit score.” The goal, as described by CBS News, was to purify the country:
> 
> *The government says it is trying to “purify” society by rewarding people who are trustworthy and punishing those who are not, reports CBS News correspondent Ben Tracy. So like the credit scores most Americans have based on how they handle their finances, Chinese citizens are getting a social credit score based on everything from whether they pay their taxes on time to how they cross the street to what they post online.*
> 
> Say what you want about the Chinese Communists but at least they seem to be limiting their autocracy to what people put out in public. What the NAACP is calling for is far more intrusive. It’s not just what you say online it’s what your unconscious is doing that the government (and industry) needs to confront. George Orwell must be rolling in his grave.


----------



## Miss Sally

DesolationRow said:


> At the rate this civilization is collapsing from within due to the rabid Jacobin obsession with "equality" in the West I give it about a year before this is implemented.
> 
> http://hotair.com/archives/2018/05/09/naacp-need-mandatory-implicit-bias-testing/


This sounds like Spanish Inquisition type stuff, though instead of rooting out supposed heretics they're going to hunt down those wily racists who may not know they're racists but are racists because our tests for telling who is and who isn't, isn't really scientific but not to worry.. we'll get to the truth.

I don't think these people realize how insane they sound. :laugh:


----------



## virus21

Miss Sally said:


> This sounds like Spanish Inquisition type stuff, though instead of rooting out supposed heretics they're going to hunt down those wily racists who may not know they're racists but are racists because our tests for telling who is and who isn't, isn't really scientific but not to worry.. we'll get to the truth.
> 
> I don't think these people realize how insane they sound. :laugh:


They might not even care.


----------



## virus21




----------



## TripleG

Miss Sally said:


> I don't think these people realize how insane they sound. :laugh:


"Every villain is a hero in his own mind" - Tom Hiddleston


----------



## Friendly Ant




----------



## DOPA

Based.


----------



## MrMister

Yeah but electricity, engineering, air conditioning, plumbing, and even shelter itself is created and built by the patriarchy!


----------



## DesolationRow

MrMister said:


> Yeah but electricity, engineering, air conditioning, plumbing, and even shelter itself is created and built by the patriarchy!


:lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997655918123868161

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997632622586220544

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997604503544385536


----------



## virus21

DesolationRow said:


> :lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997655918123868161
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997632622586220544
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997604503544385536


And people are paid to write this shit.


----------



## virus21




----------



## MrMister

I looked up baby names because I had to know. He kind of has a point. Look at the names he calls out. He's kind of doing that old Carlin bit.

Good news is Mike, Bill, and Jack is still a thing.


----------



## Reaper

:mj4


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak

I thought the whole feminist thing shyed away from wanting to look attractive and stuff..... Also aren't they fat shaming the black woman by making her thin in the avatar? :lol But yeah... The only one who looks a bit like the real person in Anita, why exaggerated their looks that much??


----------



## Reaper

:kobelol


----------



## TripleG

Reap said:


> :kobelol


"Journalists"


----------



## Miss Sally

https://www.msn.com/g00/en-us/news/...Yy51YT0xJmkxMGMuZHY9MTY=&i10c.ua=1&i10c.dv=16


Censoring cakes now! Context doesn't matter!


----------



## 2 Ton 21

WKUK's Trevor Moore has a new hour special/album. Well worth a watch/listen.


----------



## DesolationRow

Excuse me, I am going to be busily trekking about the entire Bay Area and particularly San Francisco and San Rafael, the two towns with the most Starbucks establishments around here, and telling as many homeless people as humanly possible that they may go inside the Starbucks establishments and sit and relax and take a load off and cool their heels for as long as they wish to do so. This is going to be _fun_... :curry2

For years dozens of homeless people have congregated outside of these places in San Francisco and San Rafael. Time for them to be allowed in free of any demands such as paying for anything Starbucks will be providing the sucker customers paying twice as much for the same cup of coffee as they could acquire elsewhere! 

:mark:


----------



## DOPA

https://www.independent.co.uk/arts-...an-rapping-n-word-onstage-video-a8362551.html



> Kendrick Lamar halted a live performance in the middle of a song after a white fan he had invited onstage repeatedly used the N-word.
> 
> The rapper - who was performing his hit 'M.A.A.D City' at Hangout Festival on Sunday night - had invited a white, female fan called Delaney onto the stage with him, but interrupted her after she repeatedly used the N-word during the track.
> 
> During the Alabama festival, the Lamar stopped the music when he heard the fan rap the racial slur, which features in the track's lyrics, multiple times.
> 
> The audience booed the fan after hearing her rap the racial slur three times.
> 
> Lamar proceeded to say "you got to bleep one single word, though," referring to the fan's use of the N-word.
> 
> The fan replied, suggesting it was an absentminded mistake: "Oh, I’m sorry. Did I do it? I’m so sorry… I’m used to singing it like you wrote it."
> 
> This bitch really just said the N word on stage with Kendrick LAMAR! WHAT THE FUCK BITCH! YOU JUST BURIED YOUR GRAVE!!!! @kendricklamar @hangoutfest pic.twitter.com/OJLnIisHyN
> 
> — lil pushover (@madstervape) May 21, 2018
> ...Damn...&#55358;&#56614;&#55356;&#57341;.♂ #HangoutFest @kendricklamar pic.twitter.com/5hgGNO6M5Q
> 
> — Алекс (@MattPilgrim92) May 21, 2018
> Lamar then gave the fan an opportunity to redeem herself by letting her continue rapping and also censor herself.
> 
> The 30-year-old's performance comes one month after he won the 2018 Pulitzer Prize for Music for his 2017 album DAMN. Lamar's win was the first for a non-jazz or classical artist.


This was a very obvious set up to humiliate this poor girl. If he didn't want her using that word that he put in his own songs, he could have easily gave her a heads up and told her before hand not to use the n-word. I mean, what is she supposed to do? Not sing it the way he wrote it? Would have come across super awkward.

Disappointed in Lamar for doing this as I actually like a lot of his music. Particularly from M.A.A.D. City.

The most surprising thing about this actually is even a lot of his own fans are giving him backlash over this. And most of the independent article comments are in defense of the girl and against Lamar. So maybe not all sanity is lost.


----------



## Miss Sally

DOPA said:


> https://www.independent.co.uk/arts-...an-rapping-n-word-onstage-video-a8362551.html
> 
> 
> 
> This was a very obvious set up to humiliate this poor girl. If he didn't want her using that word that he put in his own songs, he could have easily gave her a heads up and told her before hand not to use the n-word. I mean, what is she supposed to do? Not sing it the way he wrote it? Would have come across super awkward.
> 
> Disappointed in Lamar for doing this as I actually like a lot of his music. Particularly from M.A.A.D. City.
> 
> The most surprising thing about this actually is even a lot of his own fans are giving him backlash over this. And most of the independent article comments are in defense of the girl and against Lamar. So maybe not all sanity is lost.


It is funny because can see some random white girl thinking it's ok for her to do whatever.. on the other hand it is written in his song. This notion only some people can say and do things never works. Want words to die? Don't use them. 

Our society will not only have segregated people but words!

Here's live footage from Lamar telling her about it.





Spoiler: .


----------



## Reaper

Who remembers the college that demanded that whites be kept off campus? 

https://www.wsj.com/articles/rough-social-justice-at-evergreen-state-1527029193


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/999303236858339329
Their enrollment is down 17% and retention rate is lowest it has been in decades. 

---

Also, Kendrik Lamar (some mildly successful rapper) invited a paying white customer on stage to trick her into a publicity stunt ... Good business sense. Probably not a good idea to insult paying audience members.


----------



## Adam Cool

Miss Sally said:


> It is funny because can see some random white girl thinking it's ok for her to do whatever.. on the other hand it is written in his song. This notion only some people can say and do things never works. Want words to die? Don't use them.
> 
> Our society will not only have segregated people but words!
> 
> Here's live footage from Lamar telling her about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: .


are you white?


----------



## Reaper

Adam Cool said:


> are you white?


Her race has no bearing on her political opinion :mj


----------



## TripleG

Reap said:


> Who remembers the college that demanded that whites be kept off campus?
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/rough-social-justice-at-evergreen-state-1527029193
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/999303236858339329
> Their enrollment is down 17% and retention rate is lowest it has been in decades.
> 
> ---
> 
> Also, Kendrik Lamar (some mildly successful rapper) invited a paying white customer on stage to trick her into a publicity stunt ... Good business sense. Probably not a good idea to insult paying audience members.


Wait, so the school allowed a mob to basically takeover and now kids don't want to go there? I'm like so totally shocked by this development.


----------



## Adam Cool

Reap said:


> Her race has no bearing on her political opinion :mj


I am looking for something other than "political opinions" you white knight :frank3


----------



## Reaper

Adam Cool said:


> I am looking for something other than "political opinions" you white knight :frank3


It was heavily implied because why else would you ask what someone else's race is in a completely unrelated way. 

Also, "white knight" :mj4 What's next, "cuck"? Maybe throw in "snowflake" as well. :mj


----------



## rosslyn

Adam Cool said:


> are you white?


I am a white chick and I will say it for you clearly: he set that girl up. If he didn't want to make her uncomfortable, he would've chosen another audience member to sing it. It's clear that he was trying to humiliate her by putting her between a rock and a hard place.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak

This whole Kendrick Lamar thing reminds me of a Chris Rock joke....


----------



## Reaper

I understand that the N word being normalized for black people is a way to fight against the power of the word. However, if you really want to reduce the power of the word then don't give out mixed signals to people not of your race. Especially someone who is obviously not racist and is paying you to watch and listen to you fucking sing on stage. 

You wanna be brave and some shit, go talk to actual racists in the KKK and not set up those who aren't even racist for these cheap publicity stunts. It delegitimizes the core issue of racism by creating a very tangential non-issue into an issuue. It's low hanging fruit. Waste of your time. Waste of space. It also betrays your own inability to contextualize racism. Leaves people confused, and in essence downgrades racism into petty word policing. That's all.


----------



## MrMister

I don't think the intent is to humiliate her. The intent is that word still holds immense negative power. It's even possible the white girl was in on it, but I don't think that matters. The intent is the same as I see it.

It's best to use a white girl for this too. The white girl is the most clueless of god's creatures and is the most easily forgiven.


----------



## Reaper

MrMister said:


> I don't think the intent is to humiliate her. The intent is that word still holds immense negative power. It's even possible the white girl was in on it, but I don't think that matters. The intent is the same as I see it.
> 
> It's best to use a white girl for this too. The white girl is the most clueless of god's creatures and is the most easily forgiven.


Oh c'mon .. not the "it's a teachable moment" argument ... No place at a concert. Intent doesn't always realize into a positive outcome :mj


----------



## rosslyn

MrMister said:


> I don't think the intent is to humiliate her. The intent is that word still holds immense negative power. It's even possible the white girl was in on it, but I don't think that matters. The intent is the same as I see it.
> 
> It's best to use a white girl for this too. The white girl is the most clueless of god's creatures and is the most easily forgiven.


The white girls you know might be airheads but they don't represent the entire population. 

Also, if the girl was in on it, fine. But if not, she was booed off the stage for singing a song as it was written. Maybe she took it in stride, maybe she's embarrassed. I haven't looked to see if she's said anything else about it. Doesn't mean it's cool to set a paying fan up to be booed off the stage.


----------



## MrMister

@Reap I'm using "teachable moment" and you're using "your perspective isn't mine so yours is wrong"

Not sure where we go from here.

@rosslyn I was joking about the 2nd part of that post.


----------



## Reaper

Fair enough man. It's not something I feel very strongly about anyways. So we're cool with agreeing to disagree.

Also, wifey (rosslyn) is new to this forum. She'll get used to our quirky sense of humor eventually. We met on a forum where most everyone very uptight so it'll take her a while to detox from it


----------



## MrMister

Welcome rosslyn to retarded wrestlingforum.com

I'm a really sarcastic cynical douchebag, but I'm an ok guy when I'm not a terrible human being.

And Reap, I definitely could be wrong with my assessment of this situation, but I do fall firmly in the camp that thinks white people shouldn't use that word in any context. This is because I know words hold power and I don't want to injure people grievously with words if I can help it.


----------



## Reaper

Daily Wire throwing a bitch fit over Lebron trolling a guy with a MAGA hat :kobelol 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/999339207389835264


----------



## Adam Cool

rosslyn said:


> I am a white chick .


check DM


----------



## CamillePunk

Reap said:


> Daily Wire throwing a bitch fit over Lebron trolling a guy with a MAGA hat :kobelol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/999339207389835264


That article was dumb, as are the tweets from people talking about how this was resistance against white nationalism. :lol Everyone is so dumb.


----------



## samizayn

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-44230772



> NFL teams will be fined if players kneel for the US national anthem under a new policy.
> 
> The American football league said players who do not stand for the Star-Spangled Banner can stay in the locker room until it has been performed.
> 
> The NFL also vowed to "impose appropriate discipline on league personnel who do not stand and show respect for the flag and the Anthem".​


fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## TripleG

Oh dear....

Guys, if you want the kneeling down to go away, they should really just stop talking about it. 

This is just going to make the shit storm even worse.


----------



## rosslyn

Adam Cool said:


> check DM


You can direct your dick pics to another member. Otherwise whatever you have to say can be shared with the rest of the class.


----------



## Draykorinee

MMMhhm all that freedom of speech or whatever, can't even chose to not stand for the national anthem anymore.


----------



## Zatiel

If there's a clear example of onerous political correctness, it's the NFL fining its employees if they kneel during the national anthem. They weren't all born in the U.S., kneeling has a centuries-long history of being a respectful act to everything including to God, veterans have defended the practice, and the cause has been clearly laid out no matter how often ******** refuse to listen. All the NFL cares about is regressives having their feelings hurt by something they refuse to pay attention to in the first place.


----------



## CamillePunk

draykorinee said:


> MMMhhm all that freedom of speech or whatever, can't even chose to not stand for the national anthem anymore.


The NFL is not the federal government lolol, nobody's rights are being trampled 

I agree it's a dumb rule though. I don't watch NFL anymore though and haven't been a regular watcher in years so my conscience is clean. :hb


----------



## deepelemblues

Jesus cry moar please.

The NFL is a business, the customers don't like something and are not putting money in the league's pockets over it, the NFL would be foolish to ignore them and not prohibit what they don't like. The NFL can't afford 10-15% decreases in viewership year-on-year indefinitely. It can't afford 5% decreases year-on-year indefinitely.

That's it.

If you got a problem with the NFL prohibiting protesting during the national anthem by players or any other EMPLOYEES on the field, then you got a problem with (majority black) NFL players making big money in the future, because people abandoning the NFL in droves will inevitably result in smaller revenues and thus smaller contracts. You can point to other factors all you like, that doesn't make the lost fans who did leave because of Castronick and his band of idiots suddenly meaningless. Their leaving is losing the NFL money in the present and the future, your dismissal of them or whining that the players are correct or whatever doesn't magically make that money appear in the bank accounts of the league or its teams or its players.

The NFL exists to get people to voluntarily separate themselves from their disposable income. If it can't do that, it can't be a 'force for change' or any of that nonsense. Is that so hard to understand? 

Cutting off your nose to spite your face doesn't get a special pass because you're doing it wokely. Go woke, go broke. You want to be an employee in an industry where that isn't true, go to the NBA. The NBA is just about the sole exception. And there ain't nothing wrong with that. If going woke don't mean going broke somewhere that's neither good nor bad. It just is. But in the vast majority of somewheres, it does mean that. Which makes going woke _bad for business_ in the vast majority of cases.

There's a word for running a business and ignoring negative reactions and consequences from consumers because of allegedly higher considerations.

That word is *stupid. *


----------



## CamillePunk

But also the NFL gets a lot of government money so just to be on the safe side of the constitution we should probably cut all of that. :hb (lol this won't happen with a Nationalist president, oh well the pros of that outweigh the cons etc.)


----------



## Adam Cool

rosslyn said:


> You can direct your dick pics to another member. Otherwise whatever you have to say can be shared with the rest of the class.


I was joking, as I didn't ask for your opinion in the first place


----------



## rosslyn

Adam Cool said:


> I was joking, as I didn't ask for your opinion in the first place


Funny thing about forums. You get the opinions of others whether you want/ask for them or not.


----------



## deepelemblues

CamillePunk said:


> But also the NFL gets a lot of government money so just to be on the safe side of the constitution we should probably cut all of that. :hb (lol this won't happen with a Nationalist president, oh well the pros of that outweigh the cons etc.)


That should all be cut out because of other considerations which have actual weight


----------



## CamillePunk

Reaper should be banned for making a second account


deepelemblues said:


> That should all be cut out because of other considerations which have actual weight


Either way. :hb


----------



## Born of Osiris

DOPA said:


> https://www.independent.co.uk/arts-...an-rapping-n-word-onstage-video-a8362551.html
> 
> 
> 
> This was a very obvious set up to humiliate this poor girl. If he didn't want her using that word that he put in his own songs, he could have easily gave her a heads up and told her before hand not to use the n-word. I mean, what is she supposed to do? Not sing it the way he wrote it? Would have come across super awkward.
> 
> Disappointed in Lamar for doing this as I actually like a lot of his music. Particularly from M.A.A.D. City.
> 
> The most surprising thing about this actually is even a lot of his own fans are giving him backlash over this. And most of the independent article comments are in defense of the girl and against Lamar. So maybe not all sanity is lost.


Has a song with the n-word on it. Invites fan to rap said song with him. Gets upset that she does exactly that.

Fuck this loser and his shit music.


----------



## deepelemblues

https://www.usatoday.com/story/opin...peech-policies-those-soviet-russia/620724002/



> The *thought police* are alive and well at the University of Michigan...


Bold added by me of course.

This article is wrong.

The Thought Police are pikers compared to the academic woke brigade.

The Party in 1984 was based on cold, brutal principles that were, in the view of the Party, completely rational. The _sole_ concession the Party makes to emotionalism (in its members, not in the proles) is to provide opportunity to experience the emotional thrill and exaltation that comes from dominating another human being. As O'Brien says to Winston Smith:



> But always – do not forget this, Winston – *always there will be the intoxication of power, constantly increasing and constantly growing subtler. Always, at every moment, there will be the thrill of victory, the sensation of trampling on an enemy who is helpless.* If you want a picture of the future, imagine a boot stamping on a human face – for ever.


This thrill, this sensation, this intoxication of power, is a _means to an end_ for the Party.

But in the woke brigade of academia, the emotionalism is, in and of itself, the end. It is not a means. This crusade to impose wokeness is an exercise of pure, uncontrolled emotion. It is fascist romanticism. The allegedly superior class (the allegedly victimized, the woke) must dominate its alleged oppressors and exalt itself through satisfaction of whatever emotional impulses it feels in the moment. It may be the purest expression of fascism ever devised. Those who are woke are attempting to create a _Gleichshaltung_ of _ne plus ultra _proportions. 

In 1984, the Party wishes to create a society of human beings that are not even capable of thinking thoughts that dissent from the Party orthodoxy. And the only true orthodoxy of the Party is the absolute power of the Party. Everything else is window dressing. 

The woke brigade wishes to create a society where not only is straying from the orthodoxy functionally impossible, it wants a society where the orthodoxy is whatever the _feelings_ of the woke are at a given moment. This is a far more capricious, arbitrary and malevolent system than George Orwell ever imagined.


----------



## MrMister

NFL is terrible and I hope it goes out of business. Scared cowards actually think some guys kneeling during the anthem in protest is why their ratings are down. They can't realize it's their game people have lost interest in. So many problems with that game. You can start by making Brady retire. Fuck off already. But that's a joke. The real issues are everything else about it. And since sports betting will be legal now, they're going to even more blatantly rig their games.

I never in a million years thought I'd say this but football > football. Serious.


----------



## Adam Cool

rosslyn said:


> Funny thing about forums. You get the opinions of others whether you want/ask for them or not.


don't care


MrMister said:


> NFL is terrible and I hope it goes out of business. Scared cowards actually think some guys kneeling during the anthem in protest is why their ratings are down. They can't realize it's their game people have lost interest in. So many problems with that game. You can start by making Brady retire. Fuck off already. But that's a joke. The real issues are everything else about it. And since sports betting will be legal now, they're going to even more blatantly rig their games.
> 
> I never in a million years thought I'd say this but football > football. Serious.


Is Rigging really that bad in American Football?


----------



## MrMister

Adam Cool said:


> don't care
> 
> Is Rigging really that bad in American Football?


The refs call phantom penalties all the time. I don't think this is done to rig the outcome, but they do it to artificially keep the game close. It's enraging.

With sports betting being legal now? Yeah, NFL will be rigged. Hey looks like Vince is a genius, he saw the sports betting thing coming to pass.


----------



## CamillePunk

I made the switch to real football a few years ago and never looked back. :klopp2

No dumb national anthem ceremonies, no commercials except at halftime aka snack break, and no games going on for 4 hours as the clock stops for nothing, not even donkey kong country.


----------



## Steve Black Man

If you don't want everyone singing every word of your song, don't put the fucking word in the fucking song.

Also, the NFL are massive cucks. Whether or not you agree with kneeling during the anthem or not is irrelevant, everyone has 1st amendment rights. It's just going to bring more attention to what was basically a dead issue.


----------



## Reaper

I'm pretty sure the NFL doing what it's doing won't have any great ramifications on our society.


----------



## Steve Black Man

Reap said:


> I'm pretty sure the NFL doing what it's doing won't have any great ramifications on our society.


It's just bad form though. The payers aren't hurting anyone by kneeling during the anthem, and not allowing them to do so is just going to stoke the flames and get people talking about this again.


----------



## Reaper

Steve Black Man said:


> It's just bad form though. The payers aren't hurting anyone by kneeling during the anthem, and not allowing them to do so is just going to stoke the flames and get people talking about this again.


No such thing as bad publicity :Shrug 

I recently found out that after the huge Cambridge Analytica scandal, FB useage actually increased lol.


----------



## deepelemblues

Steve Black Man said:


> It's just bad form though. The payers aren't hurting anyone by kneeling during the anthem, and not allowing them to do so is just going to stoke the flames and get people talking about this again.


Nah

They were being assholes especially the two idiot ringleaders Castronick and Reid lying about and insulting the fans 

They hurt business

Not allowing idiot employees to hurt your business is perfect form for any business owner that isn't an idiot 

McDonald's don't allow burger flippers to piss customers off by voicing retarded political opinions to them when they're just trying to get some diabeetus or make their diabeetus worse via milkshake and Big Mac ingestion. Go get a job flipping burgers and try it see what happens

Or selling cars or any business that involves selling to the general public 

Starbucks did their retarded let's have our baristas try to 'start conversations about race' with customers and abandoned it quietly and quickly after it was a massive failure

Employees don't have the right to piss off customers and hurt business, unkout with this nonsense. It's insane. It's not your business, you're an employee, who the fuck are you to go whatever whatever I do what I want I don't care if it's hurting your business and you don't have the right to make me stop or fire me if I don't? How presumptuous and selfish


----------



## CamillePunk

Kaepernick did the social justice cause no favors by representing Fidel Castro. :lol Made it hard to keep up the lie that it isn't a vehicle for communism, which to be fair a lot of them aren't even coy about anymore.


----------



## deepelemblues

CamillePunk said:


> Kaepernick did the social justice cause no favors by representing Fidel Castro. :lol Made it hard to keep up the lie that it isn't a vehicle for communism, which to be fair a lot of them aren't even coy about anymore.


These dumbasses really think they're so special that there's going to be some backlash that will carry them to triumph :heston

We'll see how much hubris they have when the NFL goes back to being second fiddle to college football, the way it was for the first 50 years of its existence. Oh I mean third fiddle to college football and baseball. Oh I mean sixth fiddle to college football, the NBA, baseball, hockey, and _soccer_ :lmao


----------



## Steve Black Man

deepelemblues said:


> Nah
> 
> They were being assholes especially the two idiot ringleaders Castronick and Reid lying about and insulting the fans
> 
> They hurt business
> 
> Not allowing idiot employees to hurt your business is perfect form for any business owner that isn't an idiot
> 
> McDonald's don't allow burger flippers to piss customers off by voicing retarded political opinions to them when they're just trying to get some diabeetus or make their diabeetus worse via milkshake and Big Mac ingestion. Go get a job flipping burgers and try it see what happens
> 
> Or selling cars or any business that involves selling to the general public
> 
> Starbucks did their retarded let's have our baristas try to 'start conversations about race' with customers and abandoned it quietly and quickly after it was a massive failure
> 
> Employees don't have the right to piss off customers and hurt business, unkout with this nonsense. It's insane. It's not your business, you're an employee, who the fuck are you to go whatever whatever I do what I want I don't care if it's hurting your business and you don't have the right to make me stop or fire me if I don't? How presumptuous and selfish


That's fair enough, but the SJW types are just going to get all uppity and self righteous about it, and it'll result in a shit ton of bad publicity over an issue that had basically blown over already.

Don't get me wrong, my personal belief is that they're kneeling for idiotic reasons and that the whole idea of systemic racism/oppression is a farce. 

In fact, I would go as far as to say that the SJW types trying to convince an entire community that they're somehow entitled to preferential treatment or, god forbid....reparations, based on past injustices is probably the closest thing in western society today to "systematic oppression".

I can't think of a better way to stagnate a community within the confines of the law than to convince that community that they're owed something that can never be paid back, as we do live in an individualistic society.

Also, Colin Kaepernick is a fucking idiot.

But, all that being said, I still think it's bad form. Yes, the NFL is a business that can be run however the people running that business see fit, but openly stopping players from peacefully protesting just seems kinda shitty, regardless of the reasons. 

If I were running things, I might just keep the cameras off of the players during the anthem and instead focus on the singer/crowd.

Just my opinion, feel free to shit on it.


----------



## CamillePunk

I'm not sure there could be a bigger boon to a company than having a bunch of SJWs pissed at you given most of the country fucking hate these people and many of them will support a company just to spite them.


deepelemblues said:


> We'll see how much hubris they have when the NFL goes back to being second fiddle to college football, the way it was for the first 50 years of its existence. Oh I mean third fiddle to college football and baseball. Oh I mean sixth fiddle to college football, the NBA, baseball, *hockey*, and _soccer_ :lmao


You've gone too far this time Heston


----------



## DesolationRow

If the "protest" ever made a single tincture of coherent sense in the first place I might (read: probably not) be more sympathetic but it never did and so I am not. From the NFL's perspective it was an unnecessary and bothersome self-inflicted wound exacted by employees, little else. Hardly surprising that this is where the saga is now moving.


----------



## virus21

Fuck em. Let the NFL and Hollywood while I'm at it, keep slitting their own throats doing stupid shit.


----------



## Steve Black Man

While I don't necessarily think how the NFL handling is great, it is going to be interesting seeing how the players react. If this is as big of an issue as they want to make it out to be, they could always just walk out on their multi-million dollar salaries.

I'm willing to bet that none of them do.


----------



## Reaper

UK, are you Ok?


----------



## Draykorinee

Reap said:


> UK, are you Ok?


Mate, kids are taking cheese graters to school nowadays, fucking dangerous place.


----------



## Reaper

Peterson turning into a major Incel hero ...

Fucking moron.

And no... From all of wat I've read of this guy lately he isn't being taken out of context. He's quite literally pandering to the internet 'nice guy' 










Kinda makes me wonder just how 'smart' this moron is if he wants to be able to be free to not be forced to use gender pronouns and then comes out saying that monogamy must be enforced.

Here are Incels talking about their new hero:

http://www.wehuntedthemammoth.com/2...eterson-after-he-calls-for-enforced-monogamy/


----------



## CamillePunk

Actually he was being completely misrepresented once again as the left likes to do. "Enforced monogamy" sounds like he's advocating for some scary government program but he's actually just talking about society promoting monogamy for its own benefit, which is hardly controversial. It's a shame you (and apparently dumb incels) fell for it, Reaper. 

https://jordanbpeterson.com/media/on-the-new-york-times-and-enforced-monogamy/


----------



## Stinger Fan

CamillePunk said:


> Actually he was being completely misrepresented once again as the left likes to do. "Enforced monogamy" sounds like he's advocating for some scary government program but he's actually just talking about society promoting monogamy for its own benefit, which is hardly controversial. It's a shame you (and apparently dumb incels) fell for it, Reaper.
> 
> https://jordanbpeterson.com/media/on-the-new-york-times-and-enforced-monogamy/


So what you're saying is....


----------



## Reaper

CamillePunk said:


> Actually he was being completely misrepresented once again as the left likes to do. "Enforced monogamy" sounds like he's advocating for some scary government program but he's actually just talking about society promoting monogamy for its own benefit, which is hardly controversial. It's a shame you (and apparently dumb incels) fell for it, Reaper.
> 
> https://jordanbpeterson.com/media/on-the-new-york-times-and-enforced-monogamy/


Sounds like back peddling to me after he was called out.

I also find it interesting that when it comes to Peterson's brand of social Psychology in particular the criticism of spurious claims is less harsh than other forms of social Psychology claims.

For example. One of the primary causes of men going to war is to prtoect their wives and children... Always has been. So I don't see at all the claim he's making that single men cause violence as having any basis in actual reality. Just another post hoc rationalization which is typical of the sociology feild.

ISIS and Taliban have access to all the sex they want (monogomous or otherwise). 

They're still butchers. Peterson's argument is flawed and not based on reality. Muslim culture overall has better rates of so-called successful monogamous and poly marriages. They're getting sex. There are hardly any men left out in that culture. In fact, they have a culture of enforced monogamy through arranged marriages, but that did not put a dent in the violence that exists in their society. They even have legalized marital rape in their societies. No dent in violence. 

His entire claim is bunk. Perhaps violent men are just violent. No amount of sex is going to prevent them from being violent.


----------



## Miss Sally

Reap said:


> Sounds like back peddling to me after he was called out.
> 
> I also find it interesting that when it comes to Peterson's brand of social Psychology in particular the criticism of spurious claims is less harsh than other forms of social Psychology claims.
> 
> For example. One of the primary causes of men going to war is to prtoect their wives and children... Always has been. So I don't see at all the claim he's making that single men cause violence as having any basis in actual reality. Just another post hoc rationalization which is typical of the sociology feild.
> 
> ISIS and Taliban have access to all the sex they want (monogomous or otherwise).
> 
> They're still butchers. Peterson's argument is flawed and not based on reality. Muslim culture overall has better rates of so-called successful monogamous and poly marriages. They're getting sex. There are hardly any men left out in that culture. In fact, they have a culture of enforced monogamy through arranged marriages, but that did not put a dent in the violence that exists in their society. They even have legalized marital rape in their societies. No dent in violence.
> 
> His entire claim is bunk. Perhaps violent men are just violent. No amount of sex is going to prevent them from being violent.


I think Peterson's point is that many of these incels are lonely and upset by lack of a partner, while it's true in many places violence happens even when men have partners but it's a fact people can turn aggressive when there is lack of sex and companionship.

That doesn't mean anyone is entitled to have a partner given, just that many of the people who commit acts of violence within these groups are men who feel left out from society at large. So they lash out.

I've heard some of Petersen's talks and basically what I got from it is that he thinks young men need to follow a path that's normal for our species. I believe he's simply talking about this one particular group.


----------



## Reaper

Miss Sally said:


> I think Peterson's point is that many of these incels are lonely and upset by lack of a partner, while it's true in many places violence happens even when men have partners but it's a fact people *can turn aggressive when there is lack of sex and companionship.*
> 
> That doesn't mean anyone is entitled to have a partner given, just that many of the people who commit acts of violence within these groups are men who feel left out from society at large. So they lash out.
> 
> I've heard some of Petersen's talks and basically what I got from it is that he thinks young men need to follow a path that's normal for our species. I believe he's simply talking about this one particular group.


Isn't this a similar post hoc fallacy as saying that video games cause violence? Vaaaaast majority of men do not have companionship that don't turn violent. Huge cultures of men/societies remain violent despite stealing sex. 

So my point is sex/monogamy etc is an entirely irrelevant variable and shouldn't be casually tossed about as through it's the truth without scrutiny.

BTW - CP is right when he's saying that he's misrepresented --- However, reading what he actually says doesn't absolve him of the fact that his idea is still moronic.


----------



## MrMister

I don't think I buy what Peterson is preaching here either. The NYT article on him is really bad though. The writer doesn't understand metaphors. She thinks myths about dragons and witches in swamps are just stories about dragons and witches in swamps. It's also written in a very casual style that seems very unprofessional. It's an extremely biased perspective and it's blatantly biased so why does anyone care?


----------



## Reaper

MrMister said:


> I don't think I buy what Peterson is preaching here either. The NYT article on him is really bad though. The writer doesn't understand metaphors. She thinks myths about dragons and witches in swamps are just stories about dragons and witches in swamps. It's also written in a very casual style that seems very unprofessional. It's an extremely biased perspective and it's blatantly biased so why does anyone care?


You're describing like every NYT article ever :lol 

Unfortunately, despite the sting of it, there is still some truth to the fact that Peterson's version of male's rights activism is to the right what third wave feminism are to the left. 

Lots of half-baked and unproven _ideas_ (not validated by anything but his own personal cherry-picking) that are accepted by some very stupid people (talking about the idiots in the incel community etc) without scrutiny.


----------



## TripleG

I don't understand Incels at all. 

Dude, I'm single and I get privacy and indepdendance, and a daily routine I am completely comfortable with! 

Its flipping great!


----------



## Reaper

TripleG said:


> I don't understand Incels at all.
> 
> Dude, I'm single and I get privacy and indepdendance, and a daily routine I am completely comfortable with!
> 
> Its flipping great!


Well, Peterson has motive for directing his message towards the Incel types. He's on sabbatical from his university, saw that his career as a therapist was floundering and is now raking in 80k a month from desperate men who are hanging on to his every word on the internet. 

Gotta appreciate his success, but people like Joel Osteen are also successful. Doesn't make their ideologies right.


----------



## CamillePunk

Reap said:


> Sounds like back peddling to me after he was called out.


Uh, no. I've been listening to Peterson for more than a year now and he's never advocated anything like what the left wing media has been slandering him with advocating lately. 



> For example. One of the primary causes of men going to war is to prtoect their wives and children... Always has been. So I don't see at all the claim he's making that single men cause violence as having any basis in actual reality. Just another post hoc rationalization which is typical of the sociology feild.


These sentences don't follow each other in any rational sense. You're talking about two very different kinds of violence. 



> ISIS and Taliban have access to all the sex they want (monogomous or otherwise).
> 
> They're still butchers. Peterson's argument is flawed and not based on reality. Muslim culture overall has better rates of so-called successful monogamous and poly marriages. They're getting sex. There are hardly any men left out in that culture. In fact, they have a culture of enforced monogamy through arranged marriages, but that did not put a dent in the violence that exists in their society. They even have legalized marital rape in their societies. No dent in violence.


We don't live in a one-variable world. ISIS and Islamic societies have a lot of fucked up shit wrong with them that goes beyond a lack of sex and monogamy. Their prophet is a warmongering child rapist. It's not really a fair comparison.

The idea Peterson is down on his luck and has to pander to incels is hilarious for people who've actually followed his career and what he's been saying and don't treat the Guardian and the New York Times as legitimate sources of information. These are hit pieces and nothing more.


----------



## virus21

TripleG said:


> I don't understand Incels at all.
> 
> Dude, I'm single and I get privacy and indepdendance, and a daily routine I am completely comfortable with!
> 
> Its flipping great!


This guy gets it


----------



## virus21

Remember Shaun King aka Talcum X? Well...



> Social activist and the Intercept columnist Shaun King is being widely slammed for pushing a story about a state trooper sexually assaulting a woman that has been discredited when police body camera footage did not corroborate the story. The controversial King has backtracked and deleted damaging social media posts in which he said the trooper committed "rape" – but it’s too late for many critics.
> 
> Sherita Dixon-Cole had accused Officer Daniel Hubbard of sexual assault during a traffic stop on Sunday and King was quick to push her version of events. Earlier this week, King appeared on Radio 103.9 in New York and pushed the now-discredited story as if it were already proven to be accurate.
> Body cam video does not support sexual assault claim
> 
> 37-year-old Sherita Dixon-Cole accused Texas trooper of sexually assaulted her during a traffic stop.
> 
> “The officer first communicated to Sherita that he would be willing to let her go if she performed sexual favors for him, then proceeded to sexually assault her, touching her under her skirt,” King declared. “When her fiancé arrived, the officer asked Sherita if he had a gun, and threatened to kill him if she said anything about what had just happened.”
> 
> On Tuesday night, the Texas Department of Safety released the bodycam footage that completely contradicts Dixon-Cole’s story that was pushed by King on a variety of platforms in addition to the radio, including several posts on Facebook and Twitter.
> 
> The department said it was “appalled that anyone would make such a despicable, slanderous and false accusation against a peace officer who willingly risks his life every day to protect and serve the public.”
> 
> Dixon-Cole’s attorney, Lee Merritt, issued a statement apologizing for her claims. “It is deeply troubling when innocent parties are falsely accused and I am truly sorry for any trouble these claims may have caused Officer Hubbard and his family,” the attorney wrote.
> 
> Law & Crime reporter Matt Naham wrote that the “damage was already done” because King shared the false allegations on his social media accounts while “even naming the officer.”
> 
> Naham posted an archive of King’s since-deleted Facebook post in which he said the trooper “raped” Dixon-Cole, called her now-discredited story “facts” and specifically wrote, “She didn’t just make this up.”
> 
> "I hereby offer free legal service to that trooper if he wants to bankrupt you."
> - Attorney-turned-radio host Clay Travis
> 
> Attorney-turned-radio host Clay Travis took to Twitter to ask when King was going to apologize to the Texas state trooper.
> 
> “Entire story was a lie. I hereby offer free legal service to that trooper if he wants to bankrupt you,” Travis wrote.
> 
> King published a blog post headlined, “When the ‘victim’ you fought for turns out to be the victimizer: Sherita Dixon-Cole and the painful consequences of a false report of sexual assault and police misconduct,” in which he backtracks his attacks on the trooper and admits he was duped by Dixon-Cole.
> 
> King was mocked for painting himself as the victim after being fooled by Dixon-Cole. The Black Lives Matter activist even attempted to turn the entire thing into a racial issue.
> 
> “An awful tendency exists in this country to hold all people of color responsible for the transgressions of one person in that group. That’s racism and it must be rejected here,” he wrote.
> 
> When reached for comment, King directed Fox News to his blog post. When asked if he would apologize to the trooper, King provided this statement: "I would actually like to speak to the officer personally to apologize and to communicate that he was actually a model example of a good cop in this situation. He was patient and thorough. I’ve actually already reached out to try to make that happen."
> 
> Hundreds of critics took to Twitter to express outrage at King’s actions. Actor James Woods thinks the trooper should sue anyone who libeled him while perpetuating the lie and media analyst Mark Dice agrees.
> 
> Daily Wire reporter Ryan Saavedra and Free Beacon’s Alex Griswoldeach shared a variety of King’s discredited claims, while Washington Examiner contributor Michael Moates wrote that King is “pathetic for believing accusations without verifying the facts.”
> 
> Journalist Roland Martin wrote that King “should have said allegedly” when calling the trooper a rapist.
> 
> “Should not have taken a statement as undeniable fact,” Martin wrote.
> 
> Vox’s Eric July called King a “joke,” and Fox News contributor Stephen Miller sarcastically asked, “Has Shaun King been praised for his ‘painfully honest’ apology by the MSNBC Super Friends Resistance Club yet?”
> 
> The Intercept did not immediately respond to a request for comment.


http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2018/05/24/shaun-king-slammed-for-pushing-womans-now-discredited-claim-trooper-raped-sexually-assaulted-her.html


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

Did I follow the discussion correctly, that someone said having a partner should be mandatory?

But how will wrestling survive when the virgins are forced out of their hobby?


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak

virus21 said:


> Remember Shaun King aka Talcum X? Well...
> 
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2018/05/24/shaun-king-slammed-for-pushing-womans-now-discredited-claim-trooper-raped-sexually-assaulted-her.html


Shaun King making up bullshit stories.... There's a shock there. I thought that guy was an honest man :lol :lol Sarcasm 

Also that whole victim was actually the victimizer shit. Yeah I'm sure you know a lot about that Shaun. Dude is litreally a professional victim.


----------



## DOPA

The same group that put Maajid Nawaz and Ayaan Hirsi Ali on their anti-Muslim extremist list are now defending MS-13 :lmao :HA.

The SPLC are such a joke.


----------



## virus21

Reap what you sow


> The University of Southern California is under a federal microscope for possibly discriminating against men when it comes to scholarships and educational opportunities.
> 
> Documents obtained by the educational watchdog Campus Reform this week confirm an ongoing investigation into the home of “Tommy Trojan.” Kursat Christoff Pekgoz, a lecturer and Provost’s Fellow at the school, won a January appeal with the U.S. Department of Education after an attorney tried arguing that women were the “underrepresented sex” at USC.
> 
> Mr. Pekgoz noted that men — 48% of the student body — are the minority on campus while USC’s Smart Women’s Securities chapter and the Women in Science and Engineering (WiSE) chapter are in operation, among others.
> 
> “[Such programs are] excluding male students from participation and providing opportunities for female students only,” a complaint sent to the Office for Civil Rights (OCR) states, Campus Reformreported Tuesday.
> 
> The lecturer also prompted a similar federal investigation into Yale University in late February.
> 
> “There is no longer any valid reason to maintain affirmative action for women,” he told the nonprofit.
> 
> 
> 
> USC media official Emily Gersema told Campus Reform that school officials are “working with the Office of Civil Rights and will take steps to address any issues they may raise.”
> 
> “USC is committed to maintaining an environment that is free from discrimination and that encourages fair treatment of all students, faculty, and staff, a value that is emphasized in university policies,” she wrote.


https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2018/may/22/tammy-trojan-usc-faces-federal-investigation-over-/


----------



## CamillePunk

That's gonna go over well. :lol

Trump has gotten some of his critics to take the side of MS-13. :done It's either 4D Chess or they're just really dumb. Either way.


----------



## virus21

CamillePunk said:


> That's gonna go over well. :lol
> 
> Trump has gotten some of his critics to take the side of MS-13. :done It's either 4D Chess or they're just really dumb. Either way.


No they're just dumb. Trump doing anything to them to do this would require superpowers at this point.


----------



## Friendly Ant




----------



## virus21

Friendly Ant said:


>


Surprised it didn't happen sooner. The UK is truly crap


----------



## Reaper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1000443341064949765
Some guy was shitting on a youtuber who died of cancer. Apparently, turns out he's another one of those male feminist rapists that are supporters of third wave feminism.










Also, fuck the UK.


----------



## Miss Sally

Reap said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1000443341064949765
> Some guy was shitting on a youtuber who died of cancer. Apparently, turns out he's another one of those male feminist rapists that are supporters of third wave feminism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, fuck the UK.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1000567694272466945
This one is also funny, guy says TB is bad and we should remember his mistake then has a tweet talking about how he won't celebrate Osama's death. These virtue signalers are funny!

Also seems most third wave male feminists are either rapey or completely misogynistic to women in general, especially to ones that don't agree with third wavers. They're bottom of the barrel creeps.

I'm sure some of our "Liberal"UK friends are celebrating Tommy getting arrested, he was standing in the way of a utopia with his rhetoric. Better hope he doesn't die in prison for speaking out against Islam or you got a martyr on your hands UK, think the pug nonsense was a shitstorm? Will be nothing next to this.


----------



## DesolationRow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1000485419778281472
:lol Wheeee...


----------



## Neuron

DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1000485419778281472
> :lol Wheeee...


As expected from the progressive rainbow nation.


----------



## deepelemblues

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Did I follow the discussion correctly, that someone said having a partner should be mandatory?
> 
> But how will wrestling survive when the virgins are forced out of their hobby?


if this is what i think it is in reference to, no, he said that "enforced monogamy" is preferable. "enforced monogamy" meaning that individuals enforce monogamy on themselves and their long-term romantic partners, and social pressure (not legal) is exerted to make cheating undesirable via negative social consequences for cheating

aka if you're in a relationship don't cheat and don't put up with your significant other cheating, and your mom and dad and friends and coworkers etc. should place the expectation on you (and you on them) to not cheat and make people who do cheat feel bad


----------



## Reaper

In Islam people stone and throw acid on women (and sometimes men) to enforce monogamy


----------



## deepelemblues

Reap said:


> In Islam people stone and throw acid on women (and sometimes men) to enforce monogamy


Why do Muslims always gotta brag about their ways


----------



## Draykorinee

Love all these peeps saying fuck the UK for arresting tommy robinson yet the guys just admitted his error, the guy was trying to live stream the defendants in a case where they had specifically said not to.

Slagging off the UK is fine, but at least be intellectually honest and admit you talked shit. This was not about pc culture.


----------



## deepelemblues

draykorinee said:


> Love all these peeps saying fuck the UK for arresting tommy robinson yet the guys just admitted his error, the guy was trying to live stream the defendants in a case where they had specifically said not to.
> 
> Slagging off the UK is fine, but at least be intellectually honest and admit you talked shit. This was not about pc culture.


i think the issue is that if this had been someone "mainstream" say from the BBC he would never have been given a suspended sentence in the first place or put in jail for violating the conditions

plus the gag order the judge placed (not on the case robinson was covering, on robinson being arrested, sentenced and jailed) is bullshit, sorry but the UK government is straight up totalitarian with its multiple instances of telling citizens they cant talk about this that or the other thing or say this or that online. not only is it illegal for news organizations to publish stories about it, it is illegal for private citizens to even talk about it online at all. presumably it would be illegal to have private conversations about it or speak about it at a political gathering, that's insanity


----------



## Tag89

deepelemblues said:


> i think the issue is that if this had been someone "mainstream" say from the BBC he would never have been given a suspended sentence in the first place or put in jail for violating the conditions
> 
> plus the gag order the judge placed (not on the case robinson was covering, on robinson being arrested, sentenced and jailed) is bullshit, sorry but the UK government is straight up totalitarian with its multiple instances of telling citizens they cant talk about this that or the other thing or say this or that online. not only is it illegal for news organizations to publish stories about it, it is illegal for private citizens to even talk about it online at all. presumably it would be illegal to have private conversations about it or speak about it at a political gathering, that's insanity


no the issue here is that you don't understand how uk law works

when a judge gives you a suspended sentence and literally says to your face 'do this again and you will go to jail' then doing it again will get you sent down, regardless of who you are, end of. it's contempt of court

tommy was a very lucky boy to get a suspended sentence in the first place given his history, then he goes and commits the exact same crime while still serving the suspended sentence

clever move that was

uk government had fuck all to do with this. restrictions on reporting on a legal case are entirely a legal matter

the restriction on reporting (at first) on TR was completely necessary - the judge wanted to ensure that the jury in the case on-going while TR was parading around outside were not swayed. not to mention avoiding the potential for his knuckle dragging followers to turn up outside court and cause mayhem while he himself was being sentenced

fairly straightforward decision

you're clearly struggling to understand that newspapers printing unsubstantiated rumours or people going off on one on social media and being taken as gospel via 1000s of re-tweets/shares are both prohibited due to their ability to sway or influence a jury in a criminal case

which, in a worst case scenario, leads to the whole thing being re-tried at significant cost

all in all, a poor effort with the 'lul uk is fascist now!!' attempt. you need to educate yourself and spew less nonsense

you're dismissed


----------



## deepelemblues

Tag89 said:


> no the issue here is that you don't understand how uk law works
> 
> when a judge gives you a suspended sentence and literally says to your face 'do this again and you will go to jail' then doing it again will get you sent down, regardless of who you are, end of. it's contempt of court
> 
> tommy was a very lucky boy to get a suspended sentence in the first place given his history, then he goes and commits the exact same crime while still serving the suspended sentence
> 
> clever move that was
> 
> uk government had fuck all to do with this. restrictions on reporting on a legal case are entirely a legal matter
> 
> the restriction on reporting (at first) on TR was completely necessary - the judge wanted to ensure that the jury in the case on-going while TR was parading around outside were not swayed. not to mention avoiding the potential for his knuckle dragging followers to turn up outside court and cause mayhem while he himself was being sentenced
> 
> fairly straightforward decision
> 
> you're clearly struggling to understand that newspapers printing unsubstantiated rumours or people going off on one on social media and being taken as gospel via 1000s of re-tweets/shares are both prohibited due to their ability to sway or influence a jury in a criminal case
> 
> which, in a worst case scenario, leads to the whole thing being re-tried at significant cost
> 
> all in all, a poor effort with the 'lul uk is fascist now!!' attempt. you need to educate yourself and spew less nonsense
> 
> you're dismissed


the issue here is you apparently are not literate 

as is obvious from what i wrote, my problem is with the gag order placed on speech concerning robinson's arrest and imprisonment

i expressed no opinion about the gag order whose alleged violation has resulted in robinson's arrest and imprisonment

they are two separate gag orders

so please, learn how to read before you embarrass yourself again

i hope that you have already advanced enough in your attainment of literacy to understand this post


----------



## Tag89

deepelemblues said:


> the issue here is you apparently are not literate
> 
> as is obvious from what i wrote, my problem is with the gag order placed on speech concerning robinson's arrest and imprisonment
> 
> i expressed no opinion about the gag order whose alleged violation has resulted in robinson's arrest and imprisonment
> 
> they are two separate gag orders
> 
> so please, learn how to read before you embarrass yourself again
> 
> i hope that you have already advanced enough in your attainment of literacy to understand this post


what a mess of a post

TR didn't violate a gag order, he violated the terms of his suspended sentence. i have spelt this out to you already

as for the gag order that the judge temporarily put in place over his arrest, i have again already spelt out quite clearly why it was necessary and why you are completely uneducated and wrong about this whole thing

you are massively struggling here, and your attempts to turn it around on me are cringeworthy. no doubt your further attempts will be even more cringe

once again, you're dismissed


----------



## Reaper

draykorinee said:


> Love all these peeps saying fuck the UK for arresting tommy robinson yet the guys just admitted his error, the guy was trying to live stream the defendants in a case where they had specifically said not to.
> 
> Slagging off the UK is fine, but at least be intellectually honest and admit you talked shit. This was not about pc culture.


Oh no. He broke a bad rule that shouldn't have existed as well.

That makes me want to say Fuck the UK even more. 

There really is no limit to the windy web that is western European authoritarianism though. 

PS. Some American states are just as bad btw.


----------



## DesolationRow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001962811034042374

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1002025527111225344


----------



## TripleG

DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001962811034042374
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1002025527111225344


That's it..I'm out.


----------



## DesolationRow

TripleG said:


> That's it..I'm out.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001963776948817920


----------



## MOX

it's political correctness gone mad


----------



## DesolationRow

TripleG said:


> That's it..I'm out.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991133934472835072
:lol


----------



## Reaper

LMFAO. HIKING is a HUGE part of Paki culture because of the himalayas :lmao It almost is kind of like a rite of passing sort of thing actually. A lot of young men are encouraged to take trips, and see the world before settling down. At least most of the men in my family were. I dunno about others. Almost EVERY single Paki I know personally loves hiking. 

It's like for these fucking morons (usually white liberals), ONLY WHITE AMERICA exists .... Jesus. 

I have never seen anyone this consistently erase my identity or ignore my existence as liberal whites.










This lake is 10 thousand FEET above sea level. The road to it is treacherous and you have to make several stops along the way in small / shanty towns villages as you make the trek up there. Almost every Pakistani I know has been there.


----------



## TripleG

DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991133934472835072
> :lol


I dare the University of Wisconsin to allow the publishing of an article titled "The Problem with Blackness" written by a white guy. 

No seriously, I fucking dare you.


----------



## Reaper

... ...

#usefulidiots


----------



## MrMister

I read that condom usage is down. I think that might be a large contributing factor to why STDs are on the rise.

Just maybe perhaps imo


----------



## DOPA

@Reap @draykorinee @DesolationRow

The Tommy Robinson case whilst it has brought up reasonable questions concerning freedom of speech and freedom of the press surrounding Tommy himself I feel has a couple of bigger issues that need to be talked about surrounding the handling of his arrest and the story itself.

First of all, whilst this is a point that has been made plenty of times before it is more relevant now than ever considering what has happened. The official inquiries of the Rotherham and other grooming gang cases had a common theme found throughout, that being for over a decade, the abuse, drugging and rape of underage teenage girls which were done by largely Pakistani Muslims were ignored by the police, by politicians and by the state itself out of fear of being branded racist. The recent arrest of Tommy Robinson has reminded us as Maajid Nawaz quite rightly pointed out of the cowardice on display by the police, the local authorities and the political establishment at large. One has to question that if the girls that were abused received justice as swiftly (proportionally speaking of course) as Tommy Robinson was gotten out of the way again rather than it being swept under the carpet for well over a decade what sort of position we would be in regards to this issue. Because of the failure of both the police and more moderate politicians to address the issue of grooming gangs in the UK, it has allowed the far/populist right to claim this issue as their own, most of whom are far more nefarious characters than Tommy Robinson.

What I also find disturbing is the fact I have seen people on social media, most of whom have good intentions actually get more upset over the person reporting the case rather than the actual abusers themselves who were about to be sentenced. Regardless whether you think the police were in the right or wrong to arrest and remove him from the premises, it shows a severe lack of priorities on where our anger and concern should be aimed at. 

But the most worrying part of all of this is the fact that there was a media blackout on the press even being able to report on this story which was ordered by the courts. This represents a far bigger breach of the freedom of the press than what actually happened to Tommy. In no way should the press have been told that they cannot write an article on this, whether they be in agreement or disagreement with the decision made by the police. There may people who will argue that the media shouldn't be allowed to report on it until we have all the facts but then when has that stopped the likes of the Daily Mail or the Guardian for example writing articles filled with either incomplete or inaccurate information or with outright lies and propaganda? On principle we shouldn't pick and choose what the media can and cannot report on. Either you have the state regulate the press and state that nothing can be reported on until all the facts have come out......which is a recipe for disaster considering how much that can be abused or you let the press do their job and report. This to me along with Obama banning Fox from the white house press meetings and Trump doing the same for other media outlets, represents another attack on the free press. One that is wholly unjustified.

This isn't even really a defence of Tommy himself. It's been well known that the authorities have been looking for any reason possible to get him out of the way. So considering he was warned and he was towing the line of the law (whether you think the law is justifiable or not), it was a rather stupid thing for him to do. He should have been smarter than that. But I think this has bigger issues and implications which should be talked about.


----------



## virus21

DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001962811034042374
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1002025527111225344


At this point they're just running out of things, aren't they?



Reap said:


> ... ...
> 
> #usefulidiots


How does Stigma and racism factor in? Oh yeah, it fucking doesn't


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak

virus21 said:


> At this point they're just running out of things, aren't they?
> 
> 
> 
> How does Stigma and racism factor in? Oh yeah, it fucking doesn't


Average racist in California: Man I hate *racial slur*, now I'm going to have unprotected sex. :lol :lol

Or is it

Racially oppressed person: This white patriarchal system be holding us black sistas down. Now if you'll excuse me I'm about to get a bbc and not use a condom. Because condoms are lies of the white devils!!

:lol Racism being brought up as an excuse fpalm


----------



## virus21

Cali is becoming a leper colony. Let it rot.


----------



## deepelemblues

Tag89 said:


> what a mess of a post
> 
> TR didn't violate a gag order, he violated the terms of his suspended sentence. i have spelt this out to you already
> 
> as for the gag order that the judge temporarily put in place over his arrest, i have again already spelt out quite clearly why it was necessary and why you are completely uneducated and wrong about this whole thing
> 
> you are massively struggling here, and your attempts to turn it around on me are cringeworthy. no doubt your further attempts will be even more cringe
> 
> once again, you're dismissed


your bait is unappetizing

tommy robinson was arrested for facebook live streaming outside the trial, which violated the gag order placed on said trial. he most certainly did violate the gag order. he was formally charged with prejudicing the trial which is impossible to do without violating the gag order. it beggars belief that you are actually arguing that one can prejudice a trial without communicating about it, and that communicating about a gag-ordered trial does not violate the gag order.

you can spell out nonsense as much you prefer, "MXFSHANHKLJ" does not spell anything no matter how many times you spell it out. 

your explanation as to why a gag order on robinson's arrest and sentencing was necessary is pure bullshit, ain't nobody buying that garbage. no, not wanting a bunch of EDL knuckle-draggers to show up at the courthouse and protesting is not a valid reason. unless of course your reasoning is fascist, then it is quite understandable and logical. keeping the people ignorant so they don't make a fuss is very logical in a fascist system.

it also beggars belief that knowledge of his being arrested, suspended sentence imposed, and imprisoned in the space of a couple hours would have prejudiced the rape trial jury. the only reason it would not beggar belief would be if there are robinson supporters or detractors on the jury who follow his remarks and public appearances closely, in which case they never should have been on the rape trial jury in the first place, as their ability to be impartial would be seriously in question considering the details of the case and the details of mr. robinson's political career and beliefs. if that is the case, that there are members of the jury who should never have gotten through the jury selection process, it is completely unacceptable that a court would attempt to cover up its own mistakes by imposing on the freedom of the general populace. 

you can bait all you like with pathetic putdowns but it isn't getting you anywhere, sorry not sorry. there is no excuse for the fascist actions of this fascist judge in re: the gag order placed on the arrest, sentencing, and imprisonment of tommy robinson.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

http://abcstlouis.com/news/nation-world/oregon-bakery-fires-employees-for-denying-black-woman-service-after-closing



> *Oregon Bakery Fires Employees For Denying Black Woman Service After Closing*
> 
> PORTLAND, Ore. — Two employees of a bakery in Portland, Oregon were fired earlier this month for denying a black woman service because the business had closed.
> 
> "Back To Eden Bakery" released several public apologies and statements following the incident, before letting the employees go. In one Facebook post, the bakery's co-owner wrote, "We are doing business in a gentrified neighborhood in a racist city within a racist state of a racist country.”
> 
> In one statement, "Back To Eden Bakery" says that according to its own surveillance video, a black woman named "Lillian", who is well known in the area as a "professional equity activist", entered at 9:06 p.m., after the bakery's closing time. Employees had also turned off the "Open" sign, but several customers (all white) who had already ordered were still inside. Two other white women who went to the bakery two minutes before "Lillian", and were also informed that the business was closed for the night.
> 
> The bakery says "Lillian" left the store briefly and began recording video.
> 
> The bakery's statement says that even though it does not consider the employees to be racist and that they were following the business's protocol of closing at 9 p.m., they were fired because "sometimes impact outweighs intent." The bakery also says in the statement that the way the employees went about denying the woman service, "lacked sensitivity and understanding of the racial implications at work."
> 
> In the statement "Back To Eden" says the employees were fired because the woman and the "clamoring public" demanded they be fired.
> 
> In one statement, the bakery admitted that the employees did not necessarily do anything wrong, "this is more about how a black woman was made to feel" at the business.
> 
> That statements have since been deleted.
> 
> The bakery has also volunteered to participate in Portland's second "Reparations Happy Hour", a black-only event in which whites donate money, and the hosting business hands out $10 bills to all "black, brown, and minority ethnicities" who walk into the business.


What the fu- oh... Portland. Right, carry on.


----------



## virus21

2 Ton 21 said:


> http://abcstlouis.com/news/nation-world/oregon-bakery-fires-employees-for-denying-black-woman-service-after-closing
> 
> 
> 
> What the fu- oh... Portland. Right, carry on.


Amazed how such a place can stay in business with such a fucked up attitude.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak

2 Ton 21 said:


> http://abcstlouis.com/news/nation-world/oregon-bakery-fires-employees-for-denying-black-woman-service-after-closing
> 
> 
> 
> What the fu- oh... Portland. Right, carry on.



The bakery's statement says that even though it does not consider the employees to be racist and that they were following the business's protocol of closing at 9 p.m., they were fired because "sometimes impact outweighs intent." The bakery also says in the statement that the way the employees went about denying the woman service, "lacked sensitivity and understanding of the racial implications at work."

You know these "victims" are more like fucking bullies. Those employees were fired for doing their job. And the Business cowarded too them because of fear of backlash. That woman was a bully plain and simple.


----------



## Draykorinee

2 Ton 21 said:


> http://abcstlouis.com/news/nation-world/oregon-bakery-fires-employees-for-denying-black-woman-service-after-closing
> 
> 
> 
> What the fu- oh... Portland. Right, carry on.


Wow...that's mental.


----------



## Cooper09

I hope people boycott that shithole of a bakery. Revolting stuff.


----------



## Miss Sally

2 Ton 21 said:


> http://abcstlouis.com/news/nation-world/oregon-bakery-fires-employees-for-denying-black-woman-service-after-closing
> 
> 
> 
> What the fu- oh... Portland. Right, carry on.


I have three questions... 

What did the employees do wrong if they told two white women they were closed, along with the black woman?

Also if reparations happy hour is black only, why are they handing out stuff to non-black ethnic people? 

Why is the bakery in a gentrified area if they're against gentrification? I never get how white people move into homes/start businesses in gentrified areas then complain about it being gentrified. They also call the Police non-stop reporting stuff.. so not sure if stupid or blind to their own racism.


----------



## Reaper

Miss Sally said:


> Why is the bakery in a gentrified area if they're against gentrification? I never get how white people move into homes/start businesses in gentrified areas then complain about it being gentrified. They also call the Police non-stop reporting stuff.. so not sure if stupid or blind to their own racism.


Lower land values and lower leases. Cheaper labor. 

All the same reasons why people love to open up factories in EPZ's across the world --- just localized.

The problem is assigning motivation from both sides --- but people hide their motivation. you think in 2018 someone is just gonna say outright they're not serving a black person because they're black? 

In any case, you're denying someone service because they're 6 minutes late. Oh suck it the fuck up you pieces of shit. It doesn't matter who you're denying business to, it's fucking TERRIBLE business sense. So now they're potentially dealing with thousands of dollars of lost business, new employee training costs etc etc just because a couple of fucking retards wanted to enforce "policy" based on 6 minutes. 

Retards like that deserve the shit they get.


----------



## Reaper

http://www.seacoastonline.com/news/20180531/exeter-man-charged-with-defaming-police-chief



> *Exeter man charged with defaming {former} police chief
> *
> EXETER — An Exeter man was arrested after posting comments online regarding Police Chief William Shupe, a charge that has drawn criticism from the American Civil Liberties Union.
> 
> Robert W. Frese, 62, of 43 Hayes Mobile Home Park, was charged May 23 with criminal defamation of character, a Class B misdemeanor. According to the complaint, Frese allegedly posted that “Chief Shupe covered up for a dirty cop.”
> 
> Exeter police Patrol Capt. Stephan Poulin declined to comment on the arrest and said Shupe could not comment because “he’s the victim.”
> 
> Frese believes an online comment he made May 3, when he accused a recently retired Exeter officer of police misconduct and that Shupe “covered up for this dirty cop,” led to the charge.
> 
> Frese said he’s had issues with an officer in the department since a 2013 traffic stop. He was previously charged and convicted by Exeter police on charges of stalking in 2014 and criminal trespassing in 2017 for rummaging through a private dumpster.
> 
> Frese said he believes the defamation charge is “bogus” and that police charged him because it would trigger his re-arrest for violating good behavior as ordered from a prior conviction. “They know I’ll go to jail if I get convicted of a misdemeanor,” Frese said. “They want to silence me.”
> 
> Gilles Bissonnette, legal director with the New Hampshire chapter of the ACLU, called on the Exeter police to dismiss the charge immediately. He cited the U.S. Supreme Court New York Times v. Sullivan decision that upheld the “actual malice” standard, before speech against public officials can be considered libel.
> 
> “There are serious free speech concerns with the enforcement of this criminal statute against the speech of this individual. Indeed, it appears that the police may be using this statute to suppress speech that is critical of police,” Bissonette said. “Even in civil cases, public officials must meet a stringent standard in order to recover damages for defamatory statements. Allowing criminal prosecutions for such statements would give the government too much power to censor its critics, and would inevitably chill political speech lying at the heart of the First Amendment.”
> 
> Listen: Latest From the Newsroom
> 
> 
> Frese was convicted March 26 of felony conduct after an accident that caused personal injury stemming from an incident Aug. 8, 2017, when he hit a construction flagger with his car in Portsmouth. According to an affidavit filed with the Portsmouth Circuit Court by officer Robert Lukacz, the flagger was interviewed at the hospital and said that before Frese drove into him, he told the flagger, “If you don’t move, I’m going to run you over.”
> 
> Frese was originally charged with felony first-degree assault and reckless conduct, but those charges were dismissed as part of a negotiated plea deal with prosecutors. He was sentenced to 2 to 4 years in prison, all but 67 days suspended as long as he remains on good behavior for the next two years.
> 
> In an interview for this story, Frese admitted to posting about Shupe and another officer in the comments section under a story published on Seacoastonline.com and on other websites. However, he does not believe his actions constitute defamation of character. Police would not comment on whether the post on Seacoastonline was the basis of the charge. Seacoastonline removed the comment because it contained a statement of fact that has not been proven.
> 
> The criminal complaint against Frese reads, ”(Frese) purposely communicated on a public website, in writing, information which he knows to be false and knows will tend to expose another person to public contempt, by posting that Chief Shupe covered up for a dirty cop.”
> 
> Rockingham County Attorney Patricia Conway said her office does not see many criminal defamation of character cases, but since the offense is a Class B misdemeanor, those cases are prosecuted by police departments and the assistant county attorneys who work under her.
> 
> Frese was released on a personal recognizance bail following his May 23 arrest. He is scheduled to be arraigned July 10 in Brentwood District Court.


Our collective descent into totalitarian madness continues ...


----------



## DesolationRow

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Yes, it's InfoWars, but this is nevertheless amusing and has been corroborated by a bunch of other sources concerning Starbucks. 

Hilarious. Poor mom-and-pop coffee shops do not have the resources to withstand the exorbitant costs associated with having a literal wide-open-door policy to anyone who wishes to enter their establishment, from insurance costs to variegated capital investments, while a behemoth like Starbucks can use this nonsense as a tax write-off.

The free market-_uber-alles_ objectivists and Randians, et. al., who think the titans of capitalism today are natural allies are in for a most rude awakening. :lol Turns out culture still matters.


----------



## Friendly Ant

http://nodq.com/news/529875416.shtml


So in addition to working with someone who doesn't subscribe to radical left-wing ideology (Rosanne being cancelled), marrying some who also doesn't - will get you fired.


One idea that springs to mind is the idea that now it might be considered *moral* to lie about your beliefs so that others don't get caught in the crossfire.


----------



## Miss Sally

Reap said:


> Lower land values and lower leases. Cheaper labor.
> 
> All the same reasons why people love to open up factories in EPZ's across the world --- just localized.
> 
> The problem is assigning motivation from both sides --- but people hide their motivation. you think in 2018 someone is just gonna say outright they're not serving a black person because they're black?
> 
> In any case, you're denying someone service because they're 6 minutes late. Oh suck it the fuck up you pieces of shit. It doesn't matter who you're denying business to, it's fucking TERRIBLE business sense. So now they're potentially dealing with thousands of dollars of lost business, new employee training costs etc etc just because a couple of fucking retards wanted to enforce "policy" based on 6 minutes.
> 
> Retards like that deserve the shit they get.


Are you insinuating that the two employees denied service to black and white people based on some form of prejudice? :hmmm


----------



## Reaper

Miss Sally said:


> Are you insinuating that the two employees denied service to black and white people based on some form of prejudice? :hmmm


Yes. 6 minutes. That's the important thing here.

Whenever blacks and minorities are involved people tend to get really rigid about policies. It's a common trend. I've experienced it too.

Starbucks was also rightly called out for asking those blacks to leave. I've been to Starbucks and I've noticed people will sit there and not order anything for hours and not asked to leave.

Two weaks ago were went for mother's day and a few patrons held up the seat for an hour without ordering anything and made us wait for a table instead. That's not racist. But they weren't asked to leave the establishment even when they weren't ordering anything.

Otoh I was at a concert and I have a smart watch that turned on and the bitch concierge came up to me and told me extremely rudely that pictures were not allowed while a white woman also had her cell phone out who was not disrespected in that manner. I did call her a fucking cunt as she was walking away but the double standard was fucking obvious. 

So sorry. But our minority experience in America is always going to be different. We can pretend all we want.


----------



## Miss Sally

Reap said:


> Yes. 6 minutes. That's the important thing here.
> 
> Whenever blacks and minorities are involved people tend to get really rigid about policies. It's a common trend. I've experienced it too.
> 
> Starbucks was also rightly called out for asking those blacks to leave. I've been to Starbucks and I've noticed people will sit there and not order anything for hours and not asked to leave.
> 
> Two weaks ago were went for mother's day and a few patrons held up the seat for an hour without ordering anything and made us wait for a table instead. That's not racist. But they weren't asked to leave the establishment even when they weren't ordering anything.
> 
> Otoh I was at a concert and I have a smart watch that turned on and the bitch concierge came up to me and told me extremely rudely that pictures were not allowed while a white woman also had her cell phone out who was not disrespected in that manner. I did call her a fucking cunt as she was walking away but the double standard was fucking obvious.
> 
> So sorry. But our minority experience in America is always going to be different. We can pretend all we want.


While I can agree with you on some of this, I cannot agree with the two employees part. They rejected white people too, it didn't matter to them. So not sure why you'd think it's solely because someone black was there. If that's the case then no matter what anyone does someone can say it's bias against them even if it targets everyone.


----------

